# [Official] The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Information and Discussion Thread



## Vhati

on the contrary. TES has been getting worse. oblivion was nothing compared to morrowind. I worry about the quality of the story considering what we had for oblivion and fallout 3.


----------



## hoth17

The first post has to be hate post.









Well, I will admit that Oblivion was not quite up to Morrowind standards. However, as we get more information, we will see that this game will be their comeback!


----------



## thiru

I hope they listen a bit more to Morrowind fans.

edit: fix the title please.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I hope they listen a bit more to Morrowind fans.

edit: fix the title please.

What needs to be fixed?


----------



## thiru

It's "The Elder Scrolls V:"
not Elder Scrolls: V


----------



## Mwarren

I hope that the game isn't going to be easy mode like how Oblivion and FO3 were. The level scaling killed the depth of both games for me. Make the game a challenge. I want there to be level 50 kings decked out in armor guarded by knights at level 1 that can 1 shot me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
What needs to be fixed?

How easy Oblivion was compared to how unforgiving Morrowind was.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

hmmm, wonder how this story line will be?????

hopefully its a bit better than the last one....

although, Oblivion too me had some nice graphics, but too me the main story was a bit short if you ask me.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
It's "The Elder Scrolls V:"
not Elder Scrolls: V

That's how it has always been...









thanks!


----------



## thiru

Entering a cave and not knowing whether it was going to be rats or liches, dirt or Daedric Dai-Katanas was simply awesome in Morrowind.


----------



## CarFreak302

Don't forget the greenish brown main font either


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Entering a cave and not knowing whether it was going to be rats or liches, dirt or Daedric Dai-Katanas was simply awesome in Morrowind.

I also loved how many more random artifacts and enchanted armor there was. The fact that you could happen across something special level five while raiding some random dungeon was great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarFreak302* 
Don't forget the greenish brown main font either









oh, i didn't


----------



## CarFreak302

I meant the format, it's the same as the original thread title. *hint*justgottareorderit*hint*


----------



## damric

Hmmn maybe I should load up TES 3 and 4 on my computer again. They are such good time wasters







I sunk countless hours of my life into Morrowind especially...I hear it calling..."Nwah!"


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
I also loved how many more random artifacts and enchanted armor there was. The fact that you could happen across something special level five while raiding some random dungeon was great!

Yeah. You could find tons of stuff right at the beginning if you explored enough









BTW I'm glad it's not set in Cyrodiil again, a recent 'leak' said it was a direct sequel to Oblivion and made it sound like that. Instead it's just an event that just happens to be just after the Oblivion crisis.


----------



## hoth17

I have also heard that the engine will not be new, but just a revamped (in a good way) Fallout Engine.


----------



## Devoid

People can call Oblivion and Fallout 3 "bad" all they want. Just because they weren't Morrowind v2.0 did not make them "bad" at all... they just weren't 11/10 games like Morrowind was.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devoid* 
People can call Oblivion and Fallout 3 "bad" all they want. Just because they weren't Morrowind v2.0 did not make them "bad" at all... they just weren't 11/10 games like Morrowind was.









thats all people are saying. oblivion and fallout 3 are great, but suck in comparison to morrowind.

You gotta rate a developer by their highest achievment. Oblivion and fallout 3 are their sale acheivements, but not their story achievements.


----------



## thiru

Morrowind for me wasn't about the story. It was about the immersion. It was so rich in details.


----------



## Devoid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vhati* 
thats all people are saying. oblivion and fallout 3 are great, but suck in comparison to morrowind.

You gotta rate a developer by their highest achievment. Oblivion and fallout 3 are their sale acheivements, but not their story achievements.

To me Bethesda's highest achievement is their ability to always put out quality games that are a cut above the rest of the field with every release.

There are only two game developers that always put out games that I always look forward to and always relate with quality: Bethesda and Bioware.

Whether it be Fallout or TES, Bethesda just knows how to make damn good games.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Morrowind for me wasn't about the story. It was about the immersion. It was so rich in details.

The same for me. I have put hundreds of hours into that game, and never once have a faced dagoth ur. I get so wrapped up in the world I never get around to it.


----------



## unrly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
Morrowind for me wasn't about the story. It was about the immersion. It was so rich in details.

Agreed. The main song gives me absolute chills of excitement when I hear it...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWuNf4gxwuM


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hoth17* 
I have also heard that the engine will not be new, but just a revamped (in a good way) Fallout Engine.

I don't like this. If the visuals are going to be similar to Fallout i will be disappointed. But the timeline for development coincides with the Fallout series which probably means they are going to recycle the engine.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

11-11-11


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razultull* 
I don't like this. If the visuals are going to be similar to Fallout i will be disappointed. But the timeline for development coincides with the Fallout series which probably means they are going to recycle the engine.









This was only a rumor, I'm hoping that it is not true.


----------



## Spell

Now this is what i have been waiting for. Another year isnt bad if the quality is anywhere NEAR morrowwind. I love bethesda games. Played morrowwind a couple of times through and only faced Ur once. God only another 11 months till this game, will get this for my b-day then if the quality is to be expanded upon by previews and such!


----------



## thiru

I've only faced Dagoth Ur once too.

Morrowind was about the journey, not the destination. No other game I've ever played illustrates this better than it.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I've only faced Dagoth Ur once too.

Morrowind was about the journey, not the destination. No other game I've ever played illustrates this better than it.

I completely agree. Morrowind is my favorite game of all time. They really put so much into making you feel like you are in a second world where there is more to this main quest, but the main quest is just that a quest.


----------



## SchmoSalt

I really want to know what the geography will be like. I'm hoping a vast Morrowind type of layout with many different regions and climates added into the mix.

In addition to that I would not only like to see a great deal of dungeons and places but also a great deal of variety. Oblivion had many different dungeons and places but every place looked nearly identical.

I would also love to see a revamped combat system. Something like Dark Messiah or Mirror's Edge would be great. The controls actually felt "human" and gave off a brilliant impact on immersion.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

My hopes for this game:

-Better combat system
-More voice actors!
-More weapons
-Let me shoot arrows from my horse

I'm still a big TES fan though; I'm definitely looking forward to this.

I am a bit sad they chose Skyrim though. Topographically, it seems to be the most unappealing kingdom to me. I really hope it's not all snowy, and they find a way to incorporate rivers and lakes in there.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d* 
-Let me shoot arrows from my horse

Agreed with all but this. Don't see when I would ever do that, plus it would be difficult.

You can do this in mount and blade though pretty easily. Combat in mount and blade was actually better than Oblivion.


----------



## thiru

Anything is more interesting than Cyrodiil.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Agreed with all but this. Don't see when I would ever do that, plus it would be difficult.

You can do this in mount and blade though pretty easily. Combat in mount and blade was actually better than Oblivion.

I play an archer in TES, and there were a few times where I came across a wild animal and had to dismount to attack, and in the time it took to get off I was attacked. Sword wasn't really an option since I was incredibly weak with it.


----------



## hoth17

I would love to see a system with the bow which took into account where you hit them. Getting a headshot should do more damage than putting it through their arm.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp* 
Agreed with all but this. Don't see when I would ever do that, plus it would be difficult.

You can do this in mount and blade though pretty easily. Combat in mount and blade was actually better than Oblivion.

rofl you can't be serious. Mount and blade is hilarious but the combat system leaves no room for skill.


----------



## penguin0

As long as they don't end the game with the story like in FO3, I'm happy


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Razultull* 
Mount and blade is hilarious but the combat system leaves no room for skill.

???

Do you mean this game requires no skill? Have you played online against other people?


----------



## thiru

Warband is the toughest FPS combat I've ever played. Every time I think I've made a breakthrough and discovered how to kill people, someone comes in and rapes me


----------



## Confessed

I'm SOOOO glad this isn't using Gamebryo.


----------



## sambaman009

I really am hoping this will be F'ing insane. I honestly never got past 5 minutes of oblivion. It bored me so much, (I love the fallout series but)
I guess its because I started playing it so late, and could'nt be screwed to download the texture packs.
I have extremely high hopes for this game. I can just imagine how beautiful its going to be, the graphics should be amazing. and a new engine, YES!!









I really cant wait for this, amazing graphics+a brand new engine that will make just walking around fun+a massive world to explore=AWESOMENESS

I'm just picturing in my mind walking around with the trees swaying, and the grass around me moving as I walk, admiring everything. And this will also be the engine for fallout 4 probably.

Behold my friends...the new generation or RPG's!!!!


----------



## hoth17

If anyone hears of any news, please post in this thread, I'll try to keep OP current.


----------



## utterfabrication

Some scans of in-game pics from a source without a source. . .


















































edit:better source


----------



## hoth17

I'll update op tomorrow. I just did a ton of reading about skyrim; there has been quite a bit leaked.


----------



## BLAUcopter

New info!

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/01/20/skyrim-s-dragon-shouts.aspx

I'm so pumped for this game!


----------



## DoomDash

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&[/ame]


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;12256728*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9eGtyqz4gY&


YES!!!!

+1 internets to you good sir


----------



## DoomDash

Ya that was funny as hell.







.


----------



## Segovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11627184*
> Warband is the toughest FPS combat I've ever played. Every time I think I've made a breakthrough and discovered how to kill people, someone comes in and rapes me


QFT. Warband is a badass game.

TESV better be everything we ever dreamed.


----------



## Nalty

i am going to play this so much

more thani play with myself...


----------



## Gunderman456

There's been a lot of news and footage since E3.

Punch up "Skyrim E3" on You Tube and enjoy.


----------



## Higgins

Should have a new OP if this is all he's updated the thread with. There has been so much released recently.


----------



## mjpd1983

Is this thread dead or something? Really sucks if it is.

I am looking forward to this game easily as much as BF3.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

There's a half hour gameplay video from Quake Con below, quality isn't the best, but still:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olnguiwbaJM[/ame]


----------



## Term`

really hope it doesn't cut to 3rd peson automatically when you do a "cool" kill etc,


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Term`;14505804*
> really hope it doesn't cut to 3rd peson automatically when you do a "cool" kill etc,


Iv seen footage where it doesnt cut to 3rd person but who knows how the final product will be , i just know the game is going to be incredible. I have been waiting for this since i finished oblivion almost 5 years ago.


----------



## runeazn

is skyrim going to be crap?
no offense but amazon is already selling it for 27 quid????


----------



## Higgins

Again, there has been so much released. Anyone who wants to take over OP of this thread should PM a mod who covers this section.


----------



## thiru

Yeah I'm surprised this thread isn't bigger. Skyrim is almost as much anticipated as BF3.


----------



## hoth17

Wow, I'm sorry guys, I completely forgot I had made this thread. If someone wants it, PM me. I'll see to it that it transfers over to you.


----------



## mjpd1983

Can not wait for this game, totally agree with you as well, there should just be one epic thread about this game it's easily as anticipated as BF3.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14508565*
> Yeah I'm surprised this thread isn't bigger. Skyrim is almost as much anticipated as BF3.


Should be much bigger IMO. I feel the same about RAGE though. BF3 meh.


----------



## james8

what do you guys think about the graphics?
i think textures are low-res from the steam screenshots.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14515490*
> what do you guys think about the graphics?
> i think textures are low-res from the steam screenshots.


I think graphics will be good, very hard to judge right now but the art work and animations look spot on.

I would even play these games with bad graphics cos they are so dam good.

I've installed a heap of graphics mods for oblivion and that looks amazing, I think this game will look sweet. There are some pretty good quality snips on youtube going around and the graphics look very nice indeed.

Cheers


----------



## nspeed

I'm excited about this, the walkthrough was amazing, but I don't trust Bethesda anymore because of what they did with Oblivion and Fallout.. it was bad. Look, they didn't even bother improving since Oblivion (2006) and had pretty much stayed in the exact same "mod".. so what, now they suddenly start improving and listen? After so many releases?

This will have to be a really good game for me to start trusting Bethesda.. As hyped as I am because of the video, I just know them too well.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nspeed;14516354*
> I'm excited about this, the walkthrough was amazing, but I don't trust Bethesda anymore because of what they did with Oblivion and Fallout.. it was bad. Look, they didn't even bother improving since Oblivion (2006) and had pretty much stayed in the exact same "mod".. so what, now they suddenly start improving and listen? After so many releases?
> 
> This will have to be a really good game for me to start trusting Bethesda.. As hyped as I am because of the video, I just know them too well.


Dude, have some faith









Seriously what is wrong with Oblivion, I think it's one of the best games ever made. If you install the graphics mods as well it it's simply awesome.

Skyrim will own.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Found some pictures...































































Yay! My 1,000th post!


----------



## DoomDash

Just wait till people add texture packs.


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14563752*
> Just wait till people add texture packs.


lol i will be one of these people. incoming 8192x8192 textures!


----------



## mjpd1983

Im such a huge Battlefield/TES fan and player for years, I must say I am looking forward to this even more than BF3.

Can't wait.


----------



## Tokeythebear666

One of the most amazing things I've read about skyrim is that, say you explored a dungeon that was the setting of a later quest. When you end up accepting that quest later, the game will realize you have already explored the dungeon, and set the quest in a new place you have yet to explore. So that you never have to explore the same place twice. Also, now characters will actually continue to move around while you interact with them, instead of just staring at you like creeps haha


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14567676*
> Im such a huge Battlefield/TES fan and player for years, I must say I am looking forward to this even more than BF3.
> 
> Can't wait.


Hell yeah my friend , i cant wait for this. I know everyone is excited about BF3 and i am also , but this takes the cake...... hell iv been waiting for this since i finished oblivion 5 years ago


----------



## Toology

Check this out , 11-11-11 is the end of my social life







.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/119/1190260p1.html


----------



## DoomDash

IGN just put up some new videos:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imH4Ncoe9Gs&[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ntoCxhGkw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En3jCg7KYjs[/ame]


----------



## modinn

OH.....
MY......
GAHD......

Same footage as before, but in HiDef!!!!!!!

I cannot WAIIIITTTTTT.


----------



## Geriden

Those videos are amazing. I'm getting more and more hyped about this release!

I better quit my job and throw away my social life.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;14910277*
> IGN just put up some new videos:


I'm still only watching the first one, but it looks like crap. Any idea of getting this for my Xbox is GONE. Will report back in a few minutes.

Please tell me there aren't going to be FO3-style slow-mo finishing moves...









Map looks sweet.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14910549*
> I'm still only watching the first one, but it looks like crap. Any idea of getting this for my Xbox is GONE. Will report back in a few minutes.
> 
> Please tell me there aren't going to be FO3-style slow-mo finishing moves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map looks sweet.


The draw distance of the game is what kills the graphics for the consoles. I believe all of this footage is on the 360.

I'm really hoping that improved textures and better grass draw distances will make the PC version look way better. But still, the game looks amazing to me. To be honest, they've been developing this game for what 4 years? Graphics technology has come a long ways since they started, so you can't blame their rendering engine because of a Development decision.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14910549*
> I'm still only watching the first one, but it looks like crap. Any idea of getting this for my Xbox is GONE. Will report back in a few minutes.
> 
> Please tell me there aren't going to be FO3-style slow-mo finishing moves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map looks sweet.


Finishing moves will be random and are in.


----------



## Billy O

I like the finishing moves. Makes the kill more dramatic.


----------



## t-ramp

To be honest, those videos didn't make me feel any more excited for Skyrim. Which makes me sad.


----------



## DoomDash

They do for me. Also, disappointed the finishing moves aren't a little more gory ( show anything ).


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14910832*
> To be honest, those videos didn't make me feel any more excited for Skyrim. Which makes me sad.


I know, they've reused the same footage since E3, not sure where their motivation resides. It's two months away from release and no news/footage for the PS3 or the PC.

Anyway, I feel like you do and I've posted my thoughts on Skyrim and the general way PC gaming seems to be headed;

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1114505-disillusionment-present-day-pc-gaming.html


----------



## RAMP4NT

I'm incredibly dissappointed with where Bethesda has taken this. Not hating here, I still play Morrowind







But skyrim. Wow. Fast travel and markers, everything level dependent, that came with Oblivion, which I didn't like. Now dungeons and areas get _locked_ to your level forever? That's silly. Fewer weapons and skills than Oblivion, which had fewer than morrowind. Anyone feel like this is an _action adventure_ game at this point? I can't really agree with calling it an RPG anymore.

Really, I understand that Bethesda needs kids to play this and buy all the future DLC with their parents credit cards, but this is way too much. I used to wish for a Morrowind remake, but please please please don't Bethesda. I'm afraid of what you'll do to my beloved game, maybe turn it into a console shooter.


----------



## t-ramp

As of now I've fallen off the Skyrim bandwagon. It's time I got around to playing Morrowind, which I picked up recently, and quit hoping for Skyrim to be miraculous, which it doesn't look to be.

That being said, two months is more than enough time for me to change my mind. Your move, Bethesda.


----------



## love9sick

The first person view weapon combat still looks terrible. Who swings like that? I guess I'll be an archer again just like in oblivion every time.


----------



## mjpd1983

Whats with all you sad sack negative people? the game looks great.

What were you expecting? give me a description of what would make you happy.

Combat is more fluid, graphics are better, AND there will be mods for this.

Do people jump at any possible chance to pull out the "console red card' on OCN?

I think they do.

Lol seriously, re-read your PC elitist comments? "your move bethesda" like you're the game king and all games must be tailored to suit your every whim in your bedroom.

The people complaining are serious minorities, and your attitudes will only contribute to PC gaming becoming a minority. Devs must really hate PC gamers and I don't blame them.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14916541*
> Whats with all you sad sack negative people? the game looks great.
> 
> What were you expecting? give me a description of what would make you happy.
> 
> Combat is more fluid, graphics are better, AND there will be mods for this.
> 
> Do people jump at any possible chance to pull out the "console red card' on OCN?
> 
> I think they do.
> 
> Lol seriously, re-read your PC elitist comments? "your move bethesda" like you're the game king and all games must be tailored to suit your every whim in your bedroom.
> 
> The people complaining are serious minorities, and your attitudes will only contribute to PC gaming becoming a minority. Devs must really hate PC gamers and I don't blame them.










Yeah.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14916541*
> Lol seriously, re-read your PC elitist comments? "your move bethesda" like you're the game king and all games must be tailored to suit your every whim in your bedroom.












All I'm saying is that the released Skyrim content doesn't excite me, and it's up to Bethesda to change that in the next two months. Not that they give a damn, of course - it's just a statement, not a request or demand.

On the subject of consoles, I don't have anything against them. It may be partially just the fact that the YouTube video wasn't great quality, but I was really hoping the 360 version would look amazing so I could just get it for mine for simplicity's sake. Since I didn't think the "demo" videos looked spectacular, I'll be getting it for my PC - more graphical horsepower should be able to spruce up the visuals, even on the vanilla game.

If you noticed, I said "I'll be getting it". Yesterday I wasn't sure, but I doubt I'll be able to avoid one of the biggest games this fall.

Regarding the combat, "fluid" is what I want. By that I mean responsive attacking and spellcasting - walk around a corner and have a spell off in a half-second if needed, or stick a dagger in a goblin in an instant. I don't know if that makes much sense, but I'm hoping Skyrim plays like this. I do like that the sword attacks seem to have a bit more noticeable impact...

Also, I'm not too sure on the inventory system. It's kind of neat to be able to view each item in high detail, but up to that point the menus seem very bland. In Oblivion they weren't great functionally, but there's a certain charm to the interface once you get used to it.

On the whole, these videos didn't make me believe that Skyrim will be a large step up from its predecessors, Oblivion specifically, on the gameplay front. Which, regardless of the platform, is my biggest concern.

...

All that aside, I don't want to pick a fight. Two months from tonight I'll probably be sitting at home advancing through the Fighter's Guild or something, and we shall see what my opinion is then.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;14922282*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm saying is that the released Skyrim content doesn't excite me, and it's up to Bethesda to change that in the next two months. Not that they give a damn, of course - it's just a statement, not a request or demand.
> 
> On the subject of consoles, I don't have anything against them. It may be partially just the fact that the YouTube video wasn't great quality, but I was really hoping the 360 version would look amazing so I could just get it for mine for simplicity's sake. Since I didn't think the "demo" videos looked spectacular, I'll be getting it for my PC - more graphical horsepower should be able to spruce up the visuals, even on the vanilla game.
> 
> If you noticed, I said "I'll be getting it". Yesterday I wasn't sure, but I doubt I'll be able to avoid one of the biggest games this fall.
> 
> Regarding the combat, "fluid" is what I want. By that I mean responsive attacking and spellcasting - walk around a corner and have a spell off in a half-second if needed, or stick a dagger in a goblin in an instant. I don't know if that makes much sense, but I'm hoping Skyrim plays like this. I do like that the sword attacks seem to have a bit more noticeable impact...
> 
> Also, I'm not too sure on the inventory system. It's kind of neat to be able to view each item in high detail, but up to that point the menus seem very bland. In Oblivion they weren't great functionally, but there's a certain charm to the interface once you get used to it.
> 
> On the whole, these videos didn't make me believe that Skyrim will be a large step up from its predecessors, Oblivion specifically, on the gameplay front. Which, regardless of the platform, is my biggest concern.
> 
> ...
> 
> All that aside, I don't want to pick a fight. Two months from tonight I'll probably be sitting at home advancing through the Fighter's Guild or something, and we shall see what my opinion is then.


Forgive me if I came across as attacking you.

What you just wrote does make sense and I respect your opinion. The game seems like it has improved in many of the areas that oblivion lacks, to name one, the combat.

I agree with you in wanting to be able to quickly cast or strike in an instant, I think we might get lucky with this because the combat looks pretty responsive so here's hoping.

I always try to look at a new game with an open mind and try not to get my self set on how I think it must be before it is out, that way you wont get let down and who knows? we may even find it really changes for the good? Again i'm hoping but it does looks like it coming along nicely.

Graphics will no doubt look better in HD on a PC, the 720p youtube vids look shocking when you make them full screen, devs already said it will look better on PC at the conference









Here's hoping we have a great RPG to play and that we give the new changes a chance and end up loving it


----------



## DoomDash

If they don't look that good out of the box there is always those sexy texture packs. Doom 3 looks like a brand new game for me lol.


----------



## AmalgamA

Team Fortress 2 meets Skyrim









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hD-KZsmBl4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Grief

Here is some depressing stuff I found about Skyrim development, gonna need some texture mods quick too because they look horrible

http://www.vg247.com/2011/06/08/console-version-of-skyrim-bethesdas-lead-sku/
>>"So we develop towards the consoles and then porting to PC is usually not too bad actually ."
>"We wanted to take it and make it really accessible," the producer said.
>"&#8230; We still have the complexity behind the scenes, but we wanted to make it so that you could pick up the controller and play and it was easy; the average person could get into it.
>"We knew we wanted to make the user interface a little bit more open and available &#8230; get away from the stats and things like that.
>"We're all big apple fans, so slick users interfaces is one of the things we really wanted to do, make it real natural and polished. You're gonna be in that menu a lot."

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/35678/Interview_Todd_Howard_On_Scope_Vision_Of_Skyrim.php
>"You look at Call of Duty, the most popular game in the world, and that's actually pretty hardcore. At the end of the day, it's a hardcore game, has RPG elements in multiplayer, making classes, picking perks. I think the audiences are there, and we tend to make our game more for ourselves and other people who play a lot of games."

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/the_elder_scrolls_v_skyrim/b/xbox360/archive/2011/01/28/skyrim-men
u-system-overhaul.aspx
>"Searching for inspiration, the team kept coming back to Apple, and for good reason. Over the last decade the company has revolutionized how consumers interact with software and hardware moreso than any other tech outfit."
>"One of our goals was 'What if Apple made a fantasy game? How would this look?'"


----------



## Sir Beregond

That's depressing.


----------



## Mwarren

They consider CODMW to be hardcore.......ahahaha......funny







. I definitely wont be buying Skyrim, from the sounds of it they want to make it accessible to even 5 year olds. I'll just stick it out until Torchlight 2 or Diablo 3 is released.


----------



## Grief

I'm personally waiting for it on the cheap on the Christmas sale.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mwarren;15248582*
> They consider CODMW to be hardcore.......ahahaha......funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I definitely wont be buying Skyrim, from the sounds of it they want to make it accessible to even 5 year olds. I'll just stick it out until Torchlight 2 or Diablo 3 is released.


Sigh.


----------



## Spacedinvader

i thought their new engine scaled with graphics power..(obviously dependent on texture pack or some shizzle)

there are so many posts in this thread to say ^this ^this ^this ^not this ^this ^this ^yer talkin bullpolp etc

morrowind was huge...WE KNOW!

how many towns do you want to look the same? more diverse = smaller world

yeah WE KNOW voice acting in oblivion was mince so "stop there criminal scum!"
(edit: look at Dues Ex...is there not a couple of annoying repeating phrases in the same voice by different characters?)

blahblahfanboyz they are both still quality games...

i for one am looking forward to it!


----------



## turrican9

I hope Skyrim does not have that same Console feel and graphics Rage has. Rage has good graphics, but felt very console to me when I tried it today. Just like Crysis 2.

From the HD videos of Skyrim, it looks to me like some kind of modded Oblivion with a console feel... Must say I'm very skeptical...


----------



## Sir Beregond

Oh don't get me wrong I will buy this game, but some of this news is just depressing.


----------



## gooface

as long as it has day one mod support it will be safe.


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

The only thing that has me uneasy about this game is the complete lack of new videos showing gameplay. I mean the game is around the corner and has a huge following. Why do we not have anymore videos at this point?


----------



## Saq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooface*


as long as it has day one mod support it will be safe.


Of course it will. I believe it should launch with the construction editor as well.
If it doesn't well then, you'll know bethesda was catering more to console's than PC.


----------



## welly321

Day one mod support is confirmed . I read it on the official forum from a mod. It does suck this game is being developed primarily for xbox so if your loojing for a game to test ur sli gtx 580s this is not that game.


----------



## mjpd1983

Game will still be awesome regardless of platform, definitely getting it.


----------



## welly321

Lol the guy with actual sli 580s replies. Yea im def getting it right on release. I think the game looks awesome also.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *welly321*


Lol the guy with actual sli 580s replies. Yea im def getting it right on release. I think the game looks awesome also.


haha yeah, I only really got the second 580 because I love Metro 2033 and wanted to just see it in all its glory, don't get to test them out much these days. Not really fussed tho I'd rather a game just run well and be fun, if it needs some extra horespower then it's there









Bring on 11.11.11


----------



## loop0001

ugh... 30 days...lol just for those unaware...that much time...somewhere around 720 hours. just waitin...yeup...waitin..

mb for the christmas sale


----------



## Hawk777th

There is a great preview for this game this month in the US PC Gamer. The guy seemed impressed with the GFX and other features with the game. He was pretty excited about the combat that you have to flow with. Maybe it wont be such a dud after all.


----------



## loop0001

yay skyrim!! gosh on one side i hate waiting...on the other i hate having a pile of games building up without any playtime on them...this christmas will rock/suck

ugh/yay why does pc gaming have to have to much love/hate?!?1?!/!


----------



## welly321

Skyrim is almost here....god I hope they got rid of leveled loot from oblivion. I HATED that system. I really hope there is a lot of unique weapons and armor like Morrowind and Fallout 3


----------



## Shot-Doctor

wooop cant wait







, new engine so hopefully bethesda's problem with bugs will not be an issue







(even tho despite this morrowind and oblivion are my favourite games) mods aswell for PC users and high res textures etc







, just a shame they wont release screenshots of the PC version so as not to upset the console suckers


----------



## noahhova

Just preordered at Bestbuy. Didn't really want to get a hard copy but the preorder got me a cool map of Skyrim and a $10 instore credit so I caved.

Can't wait though this gaem is going to OWN.....just finishing Oblivion again, all geared up for Elder Scrolls again.....


----------



## Jue

I never finished Oblivion. Had it on console when it first came out - mainly because I had a pretty poor performing PC. I got pretty far into the game but by that time i already built a new PC and didn't touch the console again. Maybe I should grab the game on PC and actually finish it but I don't think it's really worth it with skyrim around the corner.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*


I never finished Oblivion. Had it on console when it first came out - mainly because I had a pretty poor performing PC. I got pretty far into the game but by that time i already built a new PC and didn't touch the console again. Maybe I should grab the game on PC and actually finish it but I don't think it's really worth it with skyrim around the corner.


Probably not. I'm already 130 hours into this character (almost done the game) so I doubt you'd even have time to finish it before Skyrim is out. Unless you just did the main quest of course but whats the fun in that.


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


Probably not. I'm already 130 hours into this character (almost done the game) so I doubt you'd even have time to finish it before Skyrim is out. Unless you just did the main quest of course but whats the fun in that.










True, I normally just did my own thing/explore. I remember at one point if I'm correct I got involved with the dark brotherhood and got turned into a vampire lol. It's filling in the gaps is the problem, by that i mean there are so many good games comming out now and waiting for them just feels like longer than it actually is.


----------



## Boyboyd

Don't suppose if anyone knows if this will be available for pre-load on steam? It will take me more than 1 night to download unfortunately.


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Don't suppose if anyone knows if this will be available for pre-load on steam? It will take me more than 1 night to download unfortunately.


I would imagine so, I believe RAGE had a pre-load, so no doubt skyrim will.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*


I would imagine so, I believe RAGE had a pre-load, so no doubt skyrim will.


Right, thanks. It's only Â£5 more expensive than a hard-copy, which is worth it to pre-load I think.


----------



## newphase

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shot-Doctor*









, just a shame they wont release screenshots of the PC version so as not to upset the console suckers










I'm sure that we will, 'rise to the chellenge', no?


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Don't suppose if anyone knows if this will be available for pre-load on steam? It will take me more than 1 night to download unfortunately.


It should be - Fallout 3, Fallout NV, and Rage were able to be preloaded.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svaalbard*


It should be - Fallout 3, Fallout NV, and Rage were able to be preloaded.


That's some good logic there. I'll pre-order it 2 days before then.

Seriously looking forward to this, more so than ME3.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shot-Doctor*
> Just a shame they wont release screenshots of the PC version so as not to upset the console suckers.


There is no sucker, everyone who plays Skyrim is a winner regardless of final graphical quality.

And to be honest it looks pretty damn good so far for console, regardless of how good the PC version will end up looking.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newphase;15353380*
> I'm sure that we will, 'rise to the chellenge', no?


The graphics are basically the same, so what matters?


----------



## Hawk777th

PC Gamer seemed to think the graphics were fine, it seems the engine can scale up.


----------



## svaalbard

I dont give a flying ********* about graphics =)

Just make it solid gameplay and a streamlined engine, This is why MW3 will dominate BF3 - the engine is better streamlined since its mw2 v2. However, with skyrims new engine, stuff will be wrong/bugged. Thats what texture mods and nif mods and the like are for!


----------



## MLJS54

New screenshots up on Gamespot (at least I think they're new) got posted earlier today. Looks great IMO

I am just hoping the dungeon design is improved and there's a lot more outdoors combat (which there looks like there is). I swear I loved the outdoors world in Oblivion but dungeon design was very very repetitive. Not sure if anyone else felt this way


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard;15360382*
> I dont give a flying ********* about graphics =)
> 
> Just make it solid gameplay and a streamlined engine


Couldn't agree more. I'm a sucker for eye candy, but gameplay trumps everything else. You don't need "photo realistic" for an immersive experience.


----------



## Boyboyd

I need it to look good so it can be immersive, but i know i'm a minority in that respect.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait;15359515*
> The graphics are basically the same, so what matters?


Thought that the gfx were scalable? In which case will look loads better on PC







Although, yes, it looks quite nice on the 360 vids I have seen.


----------



## The Prodigy

Graphics honestly don't matter much. Long as the new engine is stable and scales well with large numbers of mods, we can mod it up with better textures/models and even shaders once the ScriptExtender team gets going.


----------



## Hawk777th

I just hop that it is working out of the box. I have the bad feeling its going to be another New Vegas that didnt work for the first 4 months it was out and still has problems.


----------



## newt111

New Vegas was done by Obsidian, so maybe since Bethesda is doing this one they wont screw it up..


----------



## Boyboyd

I didn't mind new vegas tbh. Apart from every girl in the game looked like a boyish Natalie Portman.


----------



## EVILNOK

On a lighter note check this out:
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comme..._and_received/
Make sure you read it all and click the Imgur link before you say "why is this in the Skyrim thread"







Its worth it.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Oh man...that was great. Maybe I can do that for work


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

man i cannot wait for this bad boy to hit. i already have the 11th and 12th off because of how my schedule is set up, but i took the 13th and 14th off too. gonna play the heck outty skyrim

what are you guys gonna play as? i'm thinking of straight up grunt warrior to start.

you guys think a 560gtx 2gb would run Skyrim to the max on a single monitor at 1080?

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


man i cannot wait for this bad boy to hit. i already have the 11th and 12th off because of how my schedule is set up, but i took the 13th and 14th off too. gonna play the heck outty skyrim

what are you guys gonna play as? i'm thinking of straight up grunt warrior to start.

you guys think a 560gtx 2gb would run Skyrim to the max on a single monitor at 1080?

-NvidiaNewbie










That card should run it on max no prob as it exceeds recommended specs. Have fun!


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


man i cannot wait for this bad boy to hit. i already have the 11th and 12th off because of how my schedule is set up, but i took the 13th and 14th off too. gonna play the heck outty skyrim

what are you guys gonna play as? i'm thinking of straight up grunt warrior to start.

you guys think a 560gtx 2gb would run Skyrim to the max on a single monitor at 1080?

-NvidiaNewbie










Im going to play as a "generic nord" - I have always liked the imperials/nords/bretons the most...even though in other games I have chosen the more bad ass races (orcs, etc). However since orcs dont look ******ed, and dark elves are always bad - ash, its a hard choice.

1st playthrough - 2hander berserker nord with a passion for animal friends
2nd playthrough - breton/darkelf mage/stealth build


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


man i cannot wait for this bad boy to hit. i already have the 11th and 12th off because of how my schedule is set up, but i took the 13th and 14th off too. gonna play the heck outty skyrim

what are you guys gonna play as? i'm thinking of straight up grunt warrior to start.

you guys think a 560gtx 2gb would run Skyrim to the max on a single monitor at 1080?

-NvidiaNewbie










One card will be plenty for this game lol!


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svaalbard*


1st playthrough - 2hander berserker nord with a passion for animal friends
2nd playthrough - breton/darkelf mage/stealth build


hell yeah man that sounds like a fun play through! just like old republic, or any rpg i love, my problem is i want to play every possible class every possible way. good thing i have no social life. or do i have no social life because i love to play every possible class every possible way.









hey and thanks everyone regarding the 560. i assume it would run skyrim out to the max, but with how much of a beast i've heard bf3 is, you never know!

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie;15515616*
> hell yeah man that sounds like a fun play through! just like old republic, or any rpg i love, my problem is i want to play every possible class every possible way. good thing i have no social life. or do i have no social life because i love to play every possible class every possible way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey and thanks everyone regarding the 560. i assume it would run skyrim out to the max, but with how much of a beast i've heard bf3 is, you never know!
> 
> -NvidiaNewbie


I have a laptop and I can run ultra on Bf3....at 720p =P.

the 560 should be fine. i have the laptop equivalent and its been great. I can play bf3 at 40fps with med-low settings, no problems (although I have had driver error/crashing though it recovers...not to sure about that issue)


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

hey svaal, man, thanks for that

of course i wanna crank skyrim all the way up to the maxium, 1080... but yeah, id guess i should be able to do that with a 560ti sporting 2 gig of memory.

long as i can get 35-40 fps i'm happy. that looks smooth as butta to me

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## iARDAs

Will we see major improvements in leveling and gameplay?


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs;15518865*
> Will we see major improvements in leveling and gameplay?


SUpposedly very similar to Fallout 3/NV style of leveling (perks/points allotted, xp based leveling)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard;15519117*
> SUpposedly very similar to Fallout 3/NV style of leveling (perks/points allotted, xp based leveling)


Thats good.

Fallout 3 leveling up was better than Skyrim at least.

I just dont want the exact gameplay with Oblivion or Fallout 3 series. They are all great games but bore me a while later.

Do we have a system like V.A.T.S.? in Skyrim?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs;15519212*
> Thats good.
> 
> Fallout 3 leveling up was better than Skyrim at least.
> 
> I just dont want the exact gameplay with Oblivion or Fallout 3 series. They are all great games but bore me a while later.
> 
> Do we have a system like V.A.T.S.? in Skyrim?


No V.A.T.S. in Skyrim.


----------



## Sir Beregond

notsureifsrs.jpg

I hope my 5770's do ok until I grab a SI card when they release.


----------



## theturbofd

1 week and 4 days :O


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

save us skyrim, you're a gamer's only hope! (until 12-20, that is







)

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## kevininsimi

How does one mod the PC version so that there are no gigantic spiders? I hate spiders...


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

lol, i hate spiders too kev... i just plan on using DESTRUCTION























so who else has got this bad boy pre-ordered? looks like steam is running it no matter where you pre-order a dl from

-NvidiaNewibe


----------



## turrican9

I have pre-ordered the DVD version here in Norway. The shop said that everyone who pre-ordered would get a Skyrim map with the game


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

nice turrican! i'd be tempted to frame and display that bad boy.

i pre-ordered digital a few months ago, and should check, but i dont think i got any kind of bonus, not even a lousy cosmetic hat!
















-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


nice turrican! i'd be tempted to frame and display that bad boy.
-NvidiaNewbie










Maybe I will


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


lol, i hate spiders too kev... i just plan on using DESTRUCTION






















-NvidiaNewibe










LOL haha good plan!


----------



## Hawk777th

Waiting for reviews. Dont want another buggy nightmare like NV at launch for full price.


----------



## Boyboyd

Amazon claim i'm getting it on the 11th, and i'm going to a friend's 21st birthday on the 12th. So i'm gonna take the 11th off work and play it all day.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

hey boyboyd, i won't fault you for that... as noted earlier, i've already got 11th and 12th off due to schedule, but also took 13th and 14th off too (mainly because i've not had a vacation day since march!) so i'll be joining you for some serious skyrim action... guessing we aren't the only two on this board that will be putting all calls on ignore come the 11th









-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15523329*
> Amazon claim i'm getting it on the 11th, and i'm going to a friend's 21st birthday on the 12th. So i'm gonna take the 11th off work and play it all day.


Ditto on ordering it from Amazon with guaranteed release day arrival. I actually have the 18th through the 28th off this month and will be playing the hell out of this game.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

10 days of skyrim?







sounds like heaven to me

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Hawk777th

Spoilers! You have been warned.

Looks a little into the Dark Brotherhood.
http://games.ign.com/articles/121/1210801p1.html


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie;15523457*
> hey boyboyd, i won't fault you for that... as noted earlier, i've already got 11th and 12th off due to schedule, but also took 13th and 14th off too (mainly because i've not had a vacation day since march!) so i'll be joining you for some serious skyrim action... guessing we aren't the only two on this board that will be putting all calls on ignore come the 11th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -NvidiaNewbie


The friend who is 21 is also elder-scrolls mad, no doubt that's all we'll be talking about for
about the first hour of his birthday night out. lol


----------



## Hawk777th

Incredible Skyrim Environments Video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzlsYKGy0uw&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


The friend who is 21 is also elder-scrolls mad, no doubt that's all we'll be talking about for 
about the first hour of his birthday night out. lol


lol, sounds like a good birthday to me! wish i had more friends who were skyrim fans

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Incredible Skyrim Environments Video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzlsY...ayer_embedded#!


wow, sicc vid! i'm starting to wonder which i want to play more, skyrim or swtor. thank god i dont have to choose!

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## 4dAlpha

Has anyone noticed, with the recent behind the scenes video, huge discrepancies in graphical quality between one shot and then another? Some have amazing shadows and great looking textures, the others look bland, with almost no shadows whatsoever. I think we are seeing pc and console versions respectively, and that Bethesda is using it as a marketing ploy by not coming out and saying it. In my opinion, good for us PC gamers.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

hey 4alpha, i'll take that reason, esp since i'm planning on getting a 560gtx before this bad boy hits so as to get much eye candy as possible!

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## evensen007

Pre-ordered from intkeys.com for 35.99. I would have loved to buy a collector's edition with the making of/map/coin/book, but am not paying 150 dollars to have it with a dragon statue (no matter how cool it is). I would have paid 65-75 like I did for Oblivion with the aforementioned goodies though. Now I have to try and figure out how to balance my already limited playing time between BF3 and this!


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

hey evensen, i hear that man

lots of ce look great, but i'm not trying to build a mini museum of geek statues, i just want the bonus readables! unfortunately, it seems you can't get those without paying for a sculpture these days ***

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4dAlpha*


Has anyone noticed, with the recent behind the scenes video, huge discrepancies in graphical quality between one shot and then another? Some have amazing shadows and great looking textures, the others look bland, with almost no shadows whatsoever. I think we are seeing pc and console versions respectively, and that Bethesda is using it as a marketing ploy by not coming out and saying it. In my opinion, good for us PC gamers.


Dont forget, Beth has admitted multiple times that they touch up the screen shots before release. This could be causing the discrepancy.


----------



## 4dAlpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Dont forget, Beth has admitted multiple times that they touch up the screen shots before release. This could be causing the discrepancy.


Indeed, but I was referencing the video, and i doubt they are somehow updating graphics for video purposes at this stage in the game.


----------



## Shadowclock

All this new news coming out. Where is the OP to update the OP?


----------



## Spacedinvader

ordered a 6950 on Monday to play this...and i have the following week off (obv incl 111111!)









edit: just watched the ya tube video on previous page...is THAT 360 graphics?!


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Dont forget, Beth has admitted multiple times that they touch up the screen shots before release. This could be causing the discrepancy.


whoa, what? that kinda sucks... didnt know bethseda was taking the cheap route home...

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Boyboyd

Email from amazon

Quote:



Hello,

As you've pre-ordered The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, we wanted to let you know that Bethesda, the game's manufacturer, have been in touch with us.

They've confirmed that all customers who pre-order The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim from Amazon.co.uk will receive a 'Premium Quality World Map' included in the game box.


"Game's manufacturer". Gives me the impression there are a load of people on a factory line cranking it with spanners.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


hey evensen, i hear that man

lots of ce look great, but i'm not trying to build a mini museum of geek statues, i just want the bonus readables! unfortunately, it seems you can't get those without paying for a sculpture these days ***

-NvidiaNewbie










What a shame; I still give that Oblivion book a read every now and then. It had great lore and game history in it! IMO, it's a mistake releasing only a 60 dollar version of the game and a 150 dollar one.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya these crazy expensive LEs are a joke. I used to only buy LEs but they can shove it at that price.


----------



## MLJS54

Any legit key purchase sites that will have the Steamworks version available in time of the release?

Thanks


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Any legit key purchase sites that will have the Steamworks version available in time of the release?

Thanks


intkeys.com. I use them a lot.

Also, I have this coupon code for 5 or 10% off, can't remember which. The coupon is only good for 1 use per customer so I can't use it anymore.

au8s92na0ka71


----------



## Faded

have they said whether or not there will be a DX11 update released later?


----------



## Faded

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


Pre-ordered from intkeys.com for 35.99. I would have loved to buy a collector's edition with the making of/map/coin/book, but am not paying 150 dollars to have it with a dragon statue (no matter how cool it is). I would have paid 65-75 like I did for Oblivion with the aforementioned goodies though. Now I have to try and figure out how to balance my already limited playing time between BF3 and this!


have you pre-ordered anything from intkeys before?

i've purchased 4 or 5 games from there but they were already out. Do you just register the game in steam and it unlocks on release day?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faded*


have you pre-ordered anything from intkeys before?

i've purchased 4 or 5 games from there but they were already out. Do you just register the game in steam and it unlocks on release day?


If they are out, you can use cdkeys.com as well. I have used both. Yes, they send you the product key day of or day before and then you can register/add it in your steam library when the game officially releases. I haven't had success trying to key in a game in steam before the official release date even though intkeys will sometimes send it to you 1-2 days before. I keyed in Dragon Age 2 at midnight of release and it worked.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded;15543468*
> have they said whether or not there will be a DX11 update released later?


Skyrim will use DX11 mostly for optimizing gaming performance but will not use much of the DX11 eye candy features.


----------



## turrican9

*First 27 Minutes of Skyrim (Xbox 360)*

http://n4g.com/news/878635/first-27-minutes-of-skyrim-xbox-360

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CLyEq_ako_k

BTW: The game is leaked for Xbox360. And this is actual gameplay for the leaked Skyrim


----------



## thr33niL

The videos got taken down.

Spoilers, anyway. Pass.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thr33niL;15550387*
> The videos got taken down.
> 
> Spoilers, anyway. Pass.


Hardly anything spoiler worthy. If you plan on making one character of each race, you're gonna be seeing it alot. Just like Oblivion's prison, cave and sewer sections.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saq*


Hardly anything spoiler worthy. If you plan on making one character of each race, you're gonna be seeing it alot. Just like Oblivion's prison, cave and sewer sections.


lol oh man, don't remind me of my least favorite part of the game... wheres the skip button

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Droopz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Werewolves confirmed.

http://www.lucidsfx.com/img/skyrimwolf1.jpg

http://www.lucidsfx.com/img/skyrimwolf2.jpg


----------



## Waupli

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*


lol oh man, don't remind me of my least favorite part of the game... wheres the skip button

-NvidiaNewbie










Should have just made a save right before you had the chance to change everything. haha I only played that again each time I reinstalled or switched from 360 to PC.


----------



## thr33niL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saq*


Hardly anything spoiler worthy. If you plan on making one character of each race, you're gonna be seeing it alot. Just like Oblivion's prison, cave and sewer sections.


Still... Want to see that first hand.


----------



## pnoozi

Must resist... temptation to... pre-order...

Seriously, does anyone know if there will be a pre-load on Steam?


----------



## Hawk777th

Sure their will be. That being said its only 6GB so DL will be a snap anyways.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

I'll hopefully pre-order by this Saturday or Sunday. 3-4 games on my list that I want right now


----------



## DoomDash

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLnPwnJJcFQ&[/ame]


----------



## subassy

I just about the proceed to check out with the pre-order for this game on amazon when I decided to look up the system requirements: internet connection for steam activation? Really?

The reason I was going to buy it in boxed form was because (correct me if I'm wrong) steam seems to have an issue if the original exe is renamed or other wise messed with and I was looking forward to all the mods and creative stuff that has been done with Morrowind/Oblivion...

Guess I'm late to the party but...steam only? Really? No non-steam option??

Guess I'll buy on steam :-|

Note: at work now, my google-foo options are a little limited thanks to corporate proxy...


----------



## Droopz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


I just about the proceed to check out with the pre-order for this game on amazon when I decided to look up the system requirements: internet connection for steam activation? Really?

The reason I was going to buy it in boxed form was because (correct me if I'm wrong) steam seems to have an issue if the original exe is renamed or other wise messed with and I was looking forward to all the mods and creative stuff that has been done with Morrowind/Oblivion...

Guess I'm late to the party but...steam only? Really? No non-steam option??

Guess I'll buy on steam :-|

Note: at work now, my google-foo options are a little limited thanks to corporate proxy...


I don't quite understand your problem, but if your worried about mods they will work fine with the steam version. Like oblivion, mods will be handled by the launcher after you've opened it in steam.


----------



## Saq

I thought you guys said this was coming to steam? Why is the games for windows live trademark at the bottom of the official website's page?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saq*


I thought you guys said this was coming to steam? Why is the games for windows live trademark at the bottom of the official website's page?


Not windows live, but Games for Windows. It is a steam game.


----------



## Droopz

Whoa whoa ... WHOA!

Is that a companion pet?!










OH HELL YES.


----------



## thr33niL

rep to DoomDash.. That video is rad.


----------



## Hawk777th

Anyone know of any sweet deals on it? Hate paying $60!


----------



## Droopz

Try having to pay $90. Regional steam pricing strikes again.


----------



## Ragelol

could try online game key retailers, such as intkeys.com or cdkeysdiscount.com. They sell for a much cheaper price but those sides tend to be in the "gray area" with reliability. you buy a cd key from them and then DL it on steam.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I prefer having the map to hold tbh. So no software downloads for me


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz;15563787*
> Whoa whoa ... WHOA!
> 
> Is that a companion pet?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH HELL YES.


That screenshot makes the game look hideous haha.


----------



## Hawk777th

Got mine off Intkeys for $35.


----------



## HaVoK C89

I went ahead and got the Collector's Edition from Gamestop....not worth it but cool to have lol. 
1 MORE WEEK


----------



## thr33niL

I was looking for every reason to get the Collector's Edition but no way could I justify another $90 for an art book, making of DVD and dragon statue. If it was $100 instead of $150, I probably would have done it.

Seriously; $150 gets you most of the way to a nice video card upgrade. Craziness.


----------



## subassy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Droopz*


I don't quite understand your problem, but if your worried about mods they will work fine with the steam version. Like oblivion, mods will be handled by the launcher after you've opened it in steam.


I was getting really, really into oblivion mods at one point. It went beyond smply using the loader. To use some of them I actually had to launch a separate .exe file for it to work. I far as I know those certain mods don't work with the steam version of Oblivion. So Skyrim will be limited on some certain mods. I'm sure the community will adapt and deal assuming it gets the following of morrowind and oblivion. I just did the pre-purchase on steam, although I'm sure everyone will try to download it at once so it'll take days to finish anyway.


----------



## whipple16

just pre-ordered skyrim from intkeys for $35 hopefully this works out well. first time using them!


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subassy*


I was getting really, really into oblivion mods at one point. It went beyond smply using the loader. To use some of them I actually had to launch a separate .exe file for it to work. I far as I know those certain mods don't work with the steam version of Oblivion. So Skyrim will be limited on some certain mods. I'm sure the community will adapt and deal assuming it gets the following of morrowind and oblivion. I just did the pre-purchase on steam, although I'm sure everyone will try to download it at once so it'll take days to finish anyway.


Steam is the DRM on Skyrim - so there will be no other choice but to get around Steamworks for modding. Dunno how this will happen, but it has happened for FO3, FNV, and Oblivion GOTY.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


just pre-ordered skyrim from intkeys for $35 hopefully this works out well. first time using them!


Same here. With BF3 just released, I didn't plan to pick it up, but once I saw $35 I just went for it. Now I'm stoked


----------



## turrican9

I must say, the leaked gameplay video I looked at, 27 first minutes gameplay on XBox360 looked ugly.

Ugly graphics and very grey toned colours.

I really hope it will look better on PC. And If not I hope a texture pack will arrive shortly.


----------



## Mwarren

From what I've seen and know it's probably going to look identical to Fallout 3 graphically. That's not necessarily a bad thing either. At least it will be playable on a wide spectrum of rigs and with mods it should look amazing if good graphics is your thing.


----------



## newt111

It's on a newer engine than Fallout or Oblivion, so it _should_ look at least a little better


----------



## jacobrjett

Whats your idea of "better" ??

Higher resolution textures and crysis style water and lighting?

It doesnt have to have those to look amazing, its the artistic style that goes into it that will make it look amazing. The big oceans, soaring hills, towering trees and stuff like that that all come together to become an artists work. This isnt a game trying to look realistic, its a fantasy game.

Who cares if its low res texture or low detail lighting etc...

It will look gorgeous.










That looks fantastic to me. Im going to be gorging in this fantasy world, while you guys can nit-pick the graphics.


----------



## newt111

I wasn't nitpicking, just thought it was absurd saying it will look the same as Fallout. Building a brand new engine that is on the same graphical level as the previous one is a waste of time. That is all.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

yay just traded an unsual hat for the game on steam









cant wait


----------



## turrican9

We'll just have to wait and see. I just hope it doesn't look to much console.

As I've said, the Xbox360 27 minutes gamleplay video I saw, looked ugly. And it was 720p quality video.

They are really ruining PC gaming if they continue making games for old consoles and just porting them over to PC. Anyway, games like these does not belong on consoles in the first place.

PC's have so much power that needs to be unleashed.

Anyway, looking forward to this. Can't wait any longer!


----------



## Hawk777th

I really think Bethesda understands that they can put out an ugly looking game and the mod community will fix it. Why go to all the trouble if someone else will do it for free.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I really think Bethesda understands that they can put out an ugly looking game and the mod community will fix it. Why go to all the trouble if someone else will do it for free.


I'm sure they made High-Res textures while making the game, and have resized them so Xbox360 also can handle them.

But I cannot understand why it would be much trouble for them releasing the PC version with high-res textures available.

But we'll see.


----------



## turrican9

this video looks very promising though

  
 You Tube


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Can not wait anymore....


----------



## whipple16

I stops comparing pc games to console after bf3. I have played it on xbox and my pc and it's night and day. Consoles are so many years behind high end gaming rigs it's not even funny. I have faith this will look amazing for pc!!!!!!


----------



## newt111

I just want an SSD to prevent the load-stuttering and I will be fine


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


I stops comparing pc games to console after bf3. I have played it on xbox and my pc and it's night and day. Consoles are so many years behind high end gaming rigs it's not even funny. I have faith this will look amazing for pc!!!!!!


Yeah, after playing BF3 campaign on my 360, I just


----------



## turrican9

My, God I'm looking forward to this! Elder Scrolls series and Fallout 3 and new Vegas are about the few games I care about!

And Skyrim looks so promising. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## svaalbard

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=450948

Go here if you want some great discussion on the game

includes background info, general info about the game, and some posters actually have it now, playing it NOW, a week or more before the release (ie they work at game stores)

random screens from this thread

possible spoiler alert - some landscapes - no dialogue
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0143.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0146.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0149.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0152.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0155.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0160.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0163.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0176.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0185.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...h/DSC_0138.jpg


----------



## d3v0

Dear god the graphics requirements are so massive. My poor, poor little PC. I can barely max out borderlands!


----------



## t-ramp

I'm finally getting excited for this game.


----------



## Xaero330

This is how I've felt waiting for Skyrim: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCnbbGzOaz0[/ame]


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero330;15604877*
> This is how I've felt waiting for Skyrim:


There is only one solution:


----------



## Mudfrog

I wish they would bring back some of the items from Morrowind.. Boots of blinding speed, recall amulets, etc

I'm sure they will be modded in but half the fun was finding random loot like that.


----------



## Xaero330

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15605220*
> There is only one solution:


That's not a bad idea actually. Winter is only a month away


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;15605275*
> I wish they would bring back some of the items from Morrowind.. Boots of blinding speed, recall amulets, etc
> 
> I'm sure they will be modded in but half the fun was finding random loot like that.


Exactly. This and the enchant system made me feel like a god in that game. One great things about Morrowind was the options and abilities they gave you; something that was missing from Oblivion.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;15605674*
> Exactly. This and the enchant system made me feel like a god in that game. One great things about Morrowind was the options and abilities they gave you; something that was missing from Oblivion.


Yep, they should do away with the bread crumbs / arrow pointing you to where everything is as well. These games require no thought anymore.


----------



## Nnimrod

~60 hours. I'll be standing in front of best buy when it opens


----------



## Sneaky Payload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;15605737*
> ~60 hours. I'll be standing in front of best buy when it opens


Screw that. Digital download. Its only 6 gigs


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog;15605729*
> Yep, they should do away with the bread crumbs / arrow pointing you to where everything is as well. These games require no thought anymore.


Morrowind, you really got to know the map. Oblivion, well it such a simple map, you got to know it too... but for the wrong reason.

I just hope they bring back some great Unique items that are there level one. Of course much too hard to get to, like the Fists of Randagulf and the Cuirass of Savior's Hide.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky Payload;15605828*
> Screw that. Digital download. Its only 6 gigs


I know I'm old fashioned, but I like CDs.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;15605994*
> I know I'm old fashioned, but I like CDs.


Old fashion enough to buy the game guide? 600+ pages of color isn't too bad. I wonder if there will be anything there that isn't in the wiki?


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sneaky Payload;15605828*
> Screw that. Digital download. Its only 6 gigs


Where can I do the digital download? Don't wabt to deal with CDs anymore lol


----------



## hoth17

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Elder+Scrolls+V%3A+Skyrim+-+Windows+%5BDigital+Download%5D/1000000897.p?id=1000000900&skuId=1000000897&st=skyrim&lp=1&cp=1

http://store.steampowered.com/app/72850/

You have to activate it on steam anyways, so steam is probably your best bet unless you can find it cheaper at a place that sells keys.


----------



## Sneaky Payload

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387;15606105*
> Where can I do the digital download? Don't wabt to deal with CDs anymore lol


Steam


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> so steam is probably your best bet unless you can find it cheaper at a place that sells keys.


This is not recommended. On steam it is safest to buy directly from steam. Lots of sites steal credit cards, buy games then gift the codes for cheap resulting in your ENTIRE account banned permanently.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak;15606171*
> This is not recommended. On steam it is safest to buy directly from steam. Lots of sites steal credit cards, buy games then gift the codes for cheap resulting in your ENTIRE account banned permanently.


There are some legitimate ones like Green Man Gaming, however; you are right some like intkeys you should avoid like the plague.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;15606297*
> There are some legitimate ones like Green Man Gaming, however; you are right some like intkeys you should avoid like the plague.


Why should you avoid them? There are tons of satisfied customers. I haven't heard a single case of anyone being ripped off from them yet.


----------



## Mudfrog

There are some that are shady but I've used a couple with no issues yet. And I always use PayPal on those sites. I bought skyrim from Intkeys.. if it seems to shady once I receive it I'll just buy direct from Steam.. not spending $60 on a game though.

Edit: the only issues I've heard of were people buying off of ebay, etc.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15606361*
> Why should you avoid them? There are tons of satisfied customers. I haven't heard a single case of anyone being ripped off from them yet.


Maybe I am wrong, but I read that they use Russian region keys (which is not inherently a problem), but there were reports of people getting their steam accounts banned because of the keys.

I'll see if I can find some people discussing it.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;15606434*
> Maybe I am wrong, but I read that they use Russian region keys (which is not inherently a problem), but there were reports of people getting their steam accounts banned because of the keys.
> 
> I'll see if I can find some people discussing it.


I do believe IntKeys had some issues and shut down for a while. However, I think they actually relocated and revamped some aspects of their business. In any event, I pre-ordered Skyrim from them, so we'll see how it goes. My DA2 purchase went without incident back when it came out.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp;15606464*
> I do believe IntKeys had some issues and shut down for a while. However, I think they actually relocated and revamped some aspects of their business. In any event, I pre-ordered Skyrim from them, so we'll see how it goes. My DA2 purchase went without incident back when it came out.


I stand corrected. I didn't realized they re-did themselves when they shut down for awhile.

edit:
Here is 5% off code: 1jd9012od2x


----------



## t-ramp

Don't take my word for it.









Here's the e-mail IntKeys sent out when they reopened:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dear clients,
As you all know we were offline for 3 months because of payment system
problems. Now we're glad to tell you all that IntKeys is finally back!
IntKeys is now an official business in Europe, not just few people who are
working from home like most of other cd key sites.
We have always tried to be the best with prices and probably we did it well,
but an extraordinary service is what is the most important to us. We hope
that each and every one of you, who tried our service, hopefully experienced
it. IntKeys is not only prices but also trust. We trust our clients and want
them to get the best service possible, because you deserve it.

The next time you make a purchase of a cd key, you can be sure that with
IntKeys you're not just a client, but part of the community!

After you'll login to our site you probably will be shocked by our top low
prices which we only did for you!
Please don't forget about our bonus program for every friend you refer.
In case you have any suggestions/complaints please contact us and we will
try to fix it immediately.
IntKeys.com gives you the best!
This email address was given to us by you or by one of our customers. If you
feel that you have received this email in error, please send an email to
[email protected]
This e-mail is sent in accordance with the US CAN-SPAM Law in effect
01/01/2004. Removal requests can be sent to this address and will be honored
and respected.


----------



## Mudfrog

The russian keys require the seller to log in through your Steam account. I would never do that. The only ones I purchase are region free. The Skyrim code does not claim to be russian, if it is I will cancel the order.


----------



## Boyboyd

I have it on physical copy. It was over £8 cheaper and i'm supposed to get it on the 11th according to amazon.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

i'm a cheap bugger, but i can't use these sites, i'm just too suspucious. id rather pay an extra tenner for peace of mind. let someone access your steam account??! lol no f'n way!

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;15606773*
> I have it on physical copy. It was over £8 cheaper and i'm supposed to get it on the 11th according to amazon.


Funny you mention this, it's costing me just £28 from Playtime. Much cheaper than Steam.


----------



## Otterclock

I pre-ordered the physical version for the free map. Huzzah.


----------



## Hawk777th

Haha sweet!

I am trying to hold back and not buy the guide.


----------



## paintballer70

hmm u guys have all pre-ordered the game, I guess that makes me the odd one out because I've actually pre-ordered the strategy guide but the game...


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15609360*
> Haha sweet!
> 
> I am trying to hold back and not buy the guide.


I've been debating whether to get that or not. I mean, it seems really cool, but won't the wiki have everything and more?


----------



## Marafice Eye

See, I bought the guide for Morrowind, because, you know, stuff wasn't conveniently displayed for you like in most games today. You actually had to search for stuff, and hidden things were... well.. hidden.

Now a-days, you can google/wiki/youtube anything if you're stuck, so why would I bother spending 20+ bucks on a guide, when I can Alt+Tab?

Unless the guide comes with like a super cool map (ala the Fallout 3 guide), especially since I went the digital route and wont be getting a physical map from the retail copy. Then maybe.


----------



## DoomDash

The best guide I have ever used was for Final Fantasy VII, it still goes for near $100 on ebay.

  Amazon.com: Final Fantasy VII Ultimate Guide (Versus Books): Casey Loe: Books


----------



## Hawk777th

Haha I remember I got the Fallout 3 guide and it didnt show where the Bobbleheads were Gah! My friend and I made maps on the net to show people how to get them all.

Sure it will, I just like having some of these guides to read while I am on the throne. I still read my MGS Collectors Edition. Always fun to just go through everything in the game.


----------



## cyanmcleod

really wishing I had a map right now. I am so lost but at least you can port to places you have already been too


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Haha I remember I got the Fallout 3 guide and it didnt show where the Bobbleheads were Gah!


I would be so pissed.....


----------



## hoth17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


really wishing I had a map right now. I am so lost but at least you can port to places you have already been too


Which game are you playing?


----------



## Droopz

Even if i had a map coming I wouldn't use it. Exploration is the whole POINT of these massive games.


----------



## Saq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


really wishing I had a map right now. I am so lost but at least you can port to places you have already been too


Do you get your copy of Skyrim early?


----------



## Boyboyd

http://isskyrimoutyet.com/


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;15611351*
> Which game are you playing?


Skyrim obviously








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saq;15612826*
> Do you get your copy of Skyrim early?


yes, i can get any game early for xbox or PS3 because there is a best buy distribution center right down the road and a few friends work there.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;15615985*
> Skyrim obviously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i can get any game early for xbox or PS3 because there is a best buy distribution center right down the road and a few friends work there.


Haha I used to have a friend that worked at Gamestop, he used to hold all the new consoles behind the counter for me on launch day. Haha I slept in once and he brought it to my house! Now that is service. Needless to say I probably did 15K of business a year there.

How is it?


----------



## JadedFloridian

I take it preloading hasn't started yet?


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15616037*
> How is it?


so far is fun but i am not really an open world type of gamer. i know i am going to get flamed for it but i like a more cinematic type of story that begins at one point and ends at another which is why i think FF13 was the best game of last year... that being said this game is fun but its HUGE. the world is just massive and i havent even started to explore much. i found some random house here and just while walking in the middle of nowhere i found a dead body that had a treasure map on it.

the only thing i dont like is when i try to equip stuff i dont have like a picture of a person showing what is in what slot, its just a list of all my items and i select what i want to wear so i have no idea if these bracers will replace that ring or something. its really kinda stupid.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian;15616211*
> I take it preloading hasn't started yet?


I want to know too


----------



## hoth17

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWo4Ou5u4LI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

updated


----------



## Ste v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;15618600*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWo4Ou5u4LI&feature=player_embedded
> 
> updated


looks epic









to bad i have to go to a wedding on the day its released


----------



## potsherds

What are the chances that I won't find a physical copy on Friday? I figure stopping by 3-4 stores and I'll manage to find a copy at some point.


----------



## hoth17

I think you should be fine unless they are all small stores. They typically have enough to cover pre-orders and plenty of others.


----------



## Lhino

Friday is going to be epic! My life this December is going to be my PC with all of these insane games.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15620435*
> Friday is going to be epic! My life this December is going to be my PC with all of these insane games.


There are other games?


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm actually taking Friday off work to play it, even though it's getting delivered to work.

I didn't even do that when portal 2 came out, I did wake up at 6am to play it though lol.


----------



## foX2delta777

Pre ordered it here in south Africa, can't wait. Will be delivered on Friday. Cost was cheap, 330.
If the game is the same as oblivion its already I win, but I do hope its a little more like morrowind in terms of finding stuff.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well since i never really played oblivion or morrowind much i cant compare but so far i have found all kinds of random things just in the middle of nowhere. i randomly found a dead guy with a treasure map, a skeleton with a magic book on it at some kind of shrine, a barbarian camp on the side of a mountain... just stuff everywhere









i just talked to the jarl of a city and i am moving on to the next part of the main story line. so far its great.


----------



## NoTiCe

Where do you guys recommend pre-ordering from? I'm between intkeys and steam right now. I would rather pay 35$ for it but I heard it will most likely be region locked so it would require a VPN to activate it which I heard was a bit risky and along with the whole language mixup (russian to english). Steam feels like the better bet, have never had a problem with them.

Let me know what you think!

Subbed


----------



## hoth17

I have a quick question, I'm not sure anyone will know the answer to.

Because they are doing the system where there are not predefined places you go for a quest, but rather a cave or something you have not been too, does this mean that the quest items will not spawn until you begin the quest?

For example, does this mean that Umbra would spawned? That for every quest item that you want you actually have to go do the quest to get it?

If so, then this will be even more like Oblivion in the sense that the game progresses really slowly. Unlike Morrowind, where I hit up the balmora guard towers, dren plantation and a few other key points early.


----------



## WC_EEND

I already have the physical copy of the game and I'll install it at 1am friday the 11th (which is when it unlocks here according to steam)


----------



## Spacedinvader

Without the broken pillar in the middle of the room how do you kill Umbra at level ~10? (a hundred HP potions?)


----------



## Thingamajig

Here's a fresh collection of footage:

  
 You Tube  



 
At least, some of those scenes are new to me.

0:09 looks very much like Rohan from The Lord of The Rings.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*


Without the broken pillar in the middle of the room how do you kill Umbra at level ~10? (a hundred HP potions?)


That isn't the point though... When you are exploring, you should be able to come across some awesome equipment. I am worried it will not have spawned unless you activate the quest, which kills a lot of the fun in exploration.

OP has been updated with more information again. If there is something I should include that isn't there let me know.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Skyrim is going to be an open-world game and it will not end when the main quest will be completed


This is win!


----------



## Blackops_2

I've never played any Elder Scrolls game not even oblivion







yet this looks awesome to me..







Hows the PC version coming along?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15624942*
> I've never played any Elder Scrolls game not even oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet this looks awesome to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the PC version coming along?


Find out in three days!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15624942*
> Hows the PC version coming along?


I don't think anyone knows, lol, been pretty quiet on the PC front. Never a good sign, though Bethesda may surprise us yet.


----------



## Blackops_2

IIRC Oblivion like fallout 3 was buggy correct? Thats what worries me. Just watching a couple of trailers now and the world looks pretty astounding. Not something i would want to be forced to get on console due to lack of development.


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15625004*
> IIRC Oblivion like fallout 3 was buggy correct?


Keep in mind Fallout 3 was built off of game mechanics similar to Oblivion, and we all know what oblivion did best, melee. The game engine wasn't intentionally designed to handle the firing of guns and rifles, but they managed to pull it off without many problems, except bullet curving of course. It may be buggy yes, but if you can put up with bugs, it's a damn fine game. Don't forget there are many other games out there with alot of buggy areas.


----------



## cavallino

Don't know if it's been said but pre-load is up.


----------



## Balsagna

I bought the collectors edition. If it's not going to be much better than the console or they don't support DX11 in a future update.

This will be the last collectors I buy from them, and it might be the last game I buy from them. I was not a fan of fallout.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15625004*
> IIRC Oblivion like fallout 3 was buggy correct? Thats what worries me. Just watching a couple of trailers now and the world looks pretty astounding. Not something i would want to be forced to get on console due to lack of development.


Bethesda games = buggy. Don't expect any different or you will be sadly disappointed.


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15625451*
> Bethesda games = buggy. Don't expect any different or you will be sadly disappointed.


Who cares about the bugs. The community fixes it. oh lolwait


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15625451*
> Bethesda games = buggy. Don't expect any different or you will be sadly disappointed.


That's why you always save often in a bethesda game, you never know when your about to lose all of that progress.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;15625267*
> Don't know if it's been said but pre-load is up.


yep just checked direct2drive and its ready for preload, preloading commencing


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15624942*
> I've never played any Elder Scrolls game not even oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet this looks awesome to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hows the PC version coming along?


Go play Morrowind now! Or you fail as a PC gamer.


----------



## digitard

Guess it's time to finally buy it through Steam.


----------



## hoth17

I don't seem to have nearly as many issues with my Bethesda games as you all seem to... Maybe I've just been luck. (knock on wood)

anyways, so who here is planning on doing some modding? I'm looking forward to learning their new scripting language, once I have it figured out, I'll come out with a guide (assuming there aren't plenty already readily available.)


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17;15625811*
> anyways, so who here is planning on doing some modding? I'm looking forward to learning their new scripting language, once I have it figured out, I'll come out with a guide (assuming there aren't plenty already readily available.)


After i beat Skyrim with no mods, i'll definately look into getting some texture mods to add extra crispy detail to trees, weaponry, armours, towns and cities, and creatures. Though the modders might not have this stuff released until around june next year, or possibly even longer.


----------



## Droopz

Preload is up.

It's belting down for me at a blistering 9.1kb/s


----------



## StarDestroyer

I wish this game would give my CF a workout, but I doubt it, but it better look good though


----------



## cyanmcleod

man, i just made it to bleak falls barrow and i hit my first real puzzle and i just quit because its too late and i gotta get the kid ready for bed. so far its great. really hate it for you guys stuck waiting on a PC copy, at least it will look better.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Hated all of the previous Elder Scroll games but im very much looking forward to this one, I cannot wait to immerse myself in this beautiful world! Damn gotta finish Deus Ex quickly before this comes out!


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer;15626120*
> I wish this game would give my CF a workout, but I doubt it, but it better look good though


Eyefinity son!

I just scored a pair of 2gb 6950s last week to try and get some SKYFINITY(TM) action going.


----------



## Milamber

I hope this game is 3D Vision Supported!


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;15626374*
> Hated all of the previous Elder Scroll games but im very much looking forward to this one, I cannot wait to immerse myself in this beautiful world! Damn gotta finish Deus Ex quickly before this comes out!


Wait, what? If you hated Oblivion/etc. there's a high chance you won't like Skyrim...it's the same core essentially.


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz;15626629*
> Eyefinity son!
> 
> I just scored a pair of 2gb 6950s last week to try and get some SKYFINITY(TM) action going.


I don't have the desk or money for that, not big on the border lines either, but at least I'm going to 27" for christmas


----------



## Blackops_2

The more i watch the trailers the more i want it. Probably going to pick it up friday. I had planned to wait for it to go on sale on steam.


----------



## hoth17

Anyone have an elder scrolls like movie ideas? (other than lotr)


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait;15625763*
> Go play Morrowind now! Or you fail as a PC gamer.


Never played it either, so bite me


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

cant wait for this bad boy. my most anticipated game of the year, right up there with tor. knowing i wont get a 2nd beta to tor, im amped to know the one game id arguably rather play more than it anyway is about to drop.

wow, are we really only days away from skyrim?

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## digitard

There's just FAR too many games out, and coming out next week, for me to handle already. I'm tempted to delete my SWTOR beta just in case I have an urge to play it and not work on the 5 games I'll have pending.

Pre-ordering this when I get home in the AM.


----------



## Live_free

Just bought it, gonna play the **** out of this game this weekend. 24 mother ******* 7.


----------



## SafeKlok

Where is my damn preload steam


----------



## Toology

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15629564*
> Where is my damn preload steam


Its up my friend , i did the preload hours ago.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Well for me if a game grabs me or not, I prob invested more than 100 hours in Fallout 3 + additions because I just do all the side quests then main story. Something about just getting lost into the world. The reason why I disliked the original Elder Scrolls were the clunky controls. This seems to be very streamlined and smooth experience. Plus the graphics look amazing









Hell I even spent 20 hours in Rage savoring every moment! Deus Ex is pretty cool as well. So many great games so little time!!!!!


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Toology*


Its up my friend , i did the preload hours ago.












How many hours ago? I last checked 8 hours ago.


----------



## Toology

Get on steam and check , its up , hell go back a few pages and read it


----------



## SM0k3

Pre-load finished very quickly(about 15-20 mins), hope that's not an indication of how short the game play will be.


----------



## SafeKlok

Exxxxcellent... *rubs hands*


----------



## kcuestag

I still need to buy this game!

I actually wish my brother gifted me this game yesterday instead of Modern Warfare 3...


----------



## Geriden

My m8 overseas works as a game reviewer, just got an xbox 360 version of Skyrim yesterday with his PC version arriving friday.

So of course all i've heard over ventrillo the past night is how awesome skyrim is.....I cried myself to sleep last night in anticipation (that and i just got home from ju jutsu so im exhausted and battered)


----------



## WC_EEND

I just descovered that pre-load (ie: via download) is possible, but using physical media (ie: retail DVD) it isn't. *** steam?


----------



## Mactox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Milamber*


I hope this game is 3D Vision Supported!


oh yes, I can imagine it already ... darn I want it to be friday


----------



## cyanmcleod

oh god i cant wait to play some more of it this afternoon. its amazing


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*


I just descovered that pre-load (ie: via download) is possible, but using physical media (ie: retail DVD) it isn't. *** steam?


I'm not sure what you mean, do you mean if we receive it early we won't be able to activate it with steam until release day?


----------



## DireLeon2010

What's the word on leveling in this one. Didn't care for it in Oblivion. Would love it if weapons and armor were more varied in function and appearance too.


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


oh god i cant wait to play some more of it this afternoon. its amazing










what quality are the graphics, what level would you compare it to


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I'm not sure what you mean, do you mean if we receive it early we won't be able to activate it with steam until release day?


you can activate it via steam, and pre-load works using download, but installing it from the DVD (which is pretty much the saÃ¹me as preloading it in my book) doesn't work because the game is not yet released on steam.


----------



## Boyboyd

Well that sucks. You should be able to install it, but not "unlock" it.

At least installation only takes a few minutes, whereas downloads can take several hours.


----------



## HaVoK C89

So what kind of class are you guys going to play as? I think Imma shoot for something like a battlemage, or maybe a dual weapons type


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DireLeon2010*


What's the word on leveling in this one. Didn't care for it in Oblivion. Would love it if weapons and armor were more varied in function and appearance too.


when you are in the middle of a battle and you finally block or hit for the X number of times needed you get a lvl up in that skill and then once you get enough points overall you gain a lvl. i am only lvl 3 so i cant so too much but its pretty easy and straight foward

you can do all kinds of armor and weapon upgrades, you have to destroy the weapon you are using to "learn" how to make that enchantment but then you can make anything else have that ability. learning potions is crazy too. i will wait a few days for a guide personally.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*


what quality are the graphics, what level would you compare it to


they look like any other xbox game :-/


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Never played it either, so bite me


Blasphemy!


----------



## Swiftes

stupidly excited!


----------



## Hawk777th

Same here.


----------



## Artikbot

I expect to be called tomorrow morning to go and pick my copy at GAME.

Too bad activation server won't be up till 7am, 11th Nov. Spanish time, ofc.


----------



## Vrait

If I do get a copy, it won't be after I build my new rig next Wednesday. At least I will know what I'm buying by then. And flop, or a great game.


----------



## mega_option101

I have added this game on my Christmas wishlist









Yes, I still make those even if I am the only one buying my Christmas gifts lol


----------



## whipple16

Anyone else pre order from intkeys and get the email about VPN and activation/preloaded issues? If so what does that all mean? I never ordered a game from them before.

Code:



Code:


Hello

We understand you are waiting anxiously for your Skyrim Key.
At the moment we are testing everything and we want to be sure that the key
can be used and that there are no issues whatsoever.

From what we understand it will most likely require VPN Activation and
should be in English. However we have learned that when people did pre load
it shows 0% pre loaded when connected normally and only 100% through VPN, we
don't know if it's a STEAM Glitch or it could mean that VPN would be
required to play which obviously is not a solution.

Therefore please give us a little bit more time and you will receive more
information as soon as we are 100% sure how it works.

Thanks again


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes already asked for a refund. Bought it off Steam instead.









PC Gamer gave it 94/100!








http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/10/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-review/


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whipple16*
> 
> Anyone else pre order from intkeys and get the email about VPN and activation/preloaded issues? If so what does that all mean? I never ordered a game from them before.


Yea.. I demanded a refund and bought it from Steam. Their page said nothing about VPN activation, but that they would send out keys. The VPN activation basically requires them to log in with your steam account to activate it. With around 50-60 games in my account no way am I letting anyone have my login info.


----------



## whipple16

Might do the same then. I guess pre order from overseas cheap sites isn't the best idea


----------



## whipple16

Hopefully it's as easy to get a refund as it is to order.

Double post so I added content.....


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i have made it to lvl 7 and so far its great. no real bugs or than a few texture issues but that is to be expected. i made more xp in a hour in town picking locks and doing quick quest than i did in the 3 hours i spent running around doing the main quest line. its so fun to just run off in some random direction and see what you find.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Just bought this on steam. Never played any game from "The Elder Scrolls" Series nor Fallout 3, etc. However this game looks really cool, and appeals to me for some reason. Preloading now. Hope I enjoy this considering $60...

You guys think it's worth the $60?


----------



## svaalbard

It will be unlocked at 12:00AM 11/11//11 EST.

I wonder if my calculus exam will suffer because of this game being released at midnight tonight....We shall see I guess. Haha. supposed to be studying now, but cant stop reading reviews/threads of Skyrim.

Ive never been this excited for a game since WOTLK came out for WoW (cataclysm was cool as well)
Quote:


> You guys think it's worth the $60?


Yep. Definitely worth it. Reviews atm are giving it 94% Meta on PC. Bond to get exponentially better with mods.

Im gonna fail my calc exam lol.....


----------



## potsherds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaVoK C89*
> 
> So what kind of class are you guys going to play as? I think Imma shoot for something like a battlemage, or maybe a dual weapons type


Ranged/assassin. I got my backside kicked anytime I tried to do melee against a highwayperson in Oblivion. Can't wait for The Brotherhood quests!







Absolute best part of Oblivion.


----------



## DoomDash

Pre-load yet?


----------



## t-ramp

IntKeys is cancelling Skyrim orders. I went and got it straight from Steam. I HATE STEAM.

Anyway...


----------



## Alphonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp*
> 
> IntKeys is cancelling Skyrim orders. I went and got it straight from Steam. I HATE STEAM.
> Anyway...


The game requires Steam anyways to be played. You would have wound up there either way.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t-ramp*
> 
> I HATE STEAM.
> Anyway...


Why?


----------



## mattlyall06

PC Gamer review:

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/10/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-review/


----------



## kcuestag

Is it ok to play this game without having played the older versions? I am about to get this game on Steam.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is it ok to play this game without having played the older versions? I am about to get this game on Steam.


Yes 100% absolutely.


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is it ok to play this game without having played the older versions? I am about to get this game on Steam.


Yeah you are. Older versions have little to do with skyrim.


----------



## cavallino

The game unlocks at 9pm here!


----------



## JFuss

Been playing Skyrim for the past couple of hours








I'm loving it to bits ^_^


----------



## Hawk777th

Edit.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is it ok to play this game without having played the older versions? I am about to get this game on Steam.


Ya. The Scrolls are always a new tale with a new person. Noob!


----------



## Conc3ntrate

My buddy whose friend works at GameStop got the 360 version late last night. He texted me around 4:00 AM this morning to say he had class in four hours but literally couldn't put the controller down. I haven't been this damn excited for a game in ages. I'm off work at 9:30 AM tomorrow, gonna hit GameStop on the way home to grab my copy, then I don't plan on coming up for air until work on Monday.


----------



## razaice

Anyone know any "secrets" on how to activate this game right now?


----------



## Russ369

Guys, this game is definitely going to need a CAP so be patient. With CrossFireX enabled I get negative scaling... Even though it shows 80% GPU usage for both cards, its definitely not working properly... 30 FPS (with drops to 22fps) with CFX on, 60 fps with it off...


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

7.5 HOURS OMG


----------



## tryceo

I think you guys will be disappointed. After playing with it a few hours, I realized that it was nothing but a ****ty console port. The graphics is crap, can be easily maxed out by GTX 560 Ti. The controls don't allow mouse interaction at all. You have to use your keypad to select items and menu options, as well as dialog. Those sliding scales on the character creation screen is only usable by mouse. Overall, this is a worse console port than MW3.


----------



## Peer

30 fps @ ultra/1080p on my trifire setup /cry


----------



## dud3rulz

im already playing it !!


----------



## Jov4nTh3Yu9o

I saw on some other forums that both AMD and Nvidia are working on drivers for better support. Bethesda also is coming out with a patch as well to improve performance. Skyrim is less graphically demanding then BF3 or Crysis 2 so don't worry about it.


----------



## MLJS54

Did anyone else get a cancellation email from Intkeys? Anywhere else to purchase a key at a discount?

Thanks


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Did anyone else get a cancellation email from Intkeys? Anywhere else to purchase a key at a discount?
> Thanks


Either direct 2 drive or green man gaming. Both have it around $54.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo*
> 
> I think you guys will be disappointed. After playing with it a few hours, I realized that it was nothing but a ****ty console port. The graphics is crap, can be easily maxed out by GTX 560 Ti. The controls don't allow mouse interaction at all. You have to use your keypad to select items and menu options, as well as dialog. Those sliding scales on the character creation screen is only usable by mouse. Overall, this is a worse console port than MW3.


Cry more kiddo.

Game is great, maybe yours is broken.

Been playing it for a few hours, very happy with the improvements (and yes im a big morrowind/oblivion player)

Graphics are fine, dont judge a game to try justify the money you spent on hardware mate, that's your problem. Do you see me complaining with what I spent on GPU's? get over it

Game is bloody great, combat is so much better and the spells finally feel like spells. The 3rd person combat is finally improved as well. Once the mod community gets hold o it it will be unreal to look at, hope it makes your rig cry so you can complain about something else.

Well done Bethesda, great game.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Guys, this game is definitely going to need a CAP so be patient. With CrossFireX enabled I get negative scaling... Even though it shows 80% GPU usage for both cards, its definitely not working properly... 30 FPS (with drops to 22fps) with CFX on, 60 fps with it off...


Hmmm I'm going to try this without CrossFireX on now. On Ultra with everything maxed I'm ok though with CrossFireX on (I get the odd FPS spike) running 2xHD5770's, lol.

Edit: Same. I actually get higher FPS running one card. Needs a CAP for definite then. At least it's playable though.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Those of you playing Skyrim on the PC....have any of you tried to use the "iPresentInterval=0" in the prefs.ini to disable vsync? and if you have did you experience any graphical glitches with the screen stuttering with like grey bars flashing and sound stuttering?

im trying to figure out what went wrong...game runs fine without that little tweak...but as soon as i use it the game freaks out on me and dont know where else to turn to try and fix it

BTW: mods if this is post is frowned upon due to the game not officially launching till tonight...pls just edit or delete it...thanks


----------



## Cryarch

Pretty poor performance so far.. very unhappy with the textures.

But otherwise its good.

Is there a way of adjusting the FOV?

It feels... too console.

Any tips/suggestions?


----------



## Buttnose

Lets see some midrange graphics card benchmarks! Dunno whether to get it now or hold out till my rig can max it out at 60fps.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttnose*
> 
> Lets see some midrange graphics card benchmarks! Dunno whether to get it now or hold out till my rig can max it out at 60fps.


I hit around 40FPS on High on one HD5770. I'll do some FRAPs screens tomorrow, I'm going to bed now though.


----------



## DoomDash

How are you guys playing it already? I have my preload 100% done.

Got 2 free copies from Bethesda Insiders, nice







.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well from the sounds of it i guess i made the right choice to get it on xbox a week early than to wait for a PC copy. are the controls and graphics really that bad on PC?


----------



## GrizzleBoy

After a five hour marathon of Skyrim, all I have to say is :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> well from the sounds of it i guess i made the right choice to get it on xbox a week early than to wait for a PC copy. are the controls and graphics really that bad on PC?


I haven't messed with any of the graphical settings apart from resolution. It defaulted to "high quality".

Imo it's basically what you'd expect from bethesdas current "gen" of rpg games.

The controls on the other hand are totally bizarre.

Tab to exit menus. Using WASD to navigate menus that were blatantly designed to be navigated via a gamepad.

You can definately see the console influence in the UI, but it hasn't stopped me from getting lost in the game (lost in a good way).


----------



## cyanmcleod

so it looks like i didnt miss much then, oh well. i am sure i will enjoy it just as much on xbox as i would have on PC since i would just end up using a gamepad anyways from the sounds of it.


----------



## potsherds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> The controls on the other hand are totally bizarre.
> Tab to exit menus. Using WASD to navigate menus that were blatantly designed to be navigated via a gamepad.
> You can definately see the console influence in the UI, but it hasn't stopped me from getting lost in the game (lost in a good way).


Is it not possible to remap some of the menu controls? Not being able to use the mouse will annoy me, but if I can remap a few things, it'll be bearable.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

You can re-map the controls, but the interface just doesn't really work for me as a PC interface. It's quite obviously not made with PC gamers in mind in many ways.

The skill tree menu for instance has been laid out in a fashion that was made for a directional stick as trying to navigate to a skill in a diagonal direction with simple up/down/left/right commands will leave you jumping all over the place and going everywhere except where you're trying to get to.

You can use the mouse for parts of it, but it still feels a bit rubbish imo.

I haven't bothered remapping because I'm going to use a pad for the rest of my time with it,

The only reason I'm not using my 360 pad is because its broken recently.

Gonna get a new one tomorrow for LA Noire.....and Skyrim.....and Saints Row: The Third.....and.........SO MANY GAMES THIS SEASON!!!!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> You can re-map the controls, but the interface just doesn't really work for me as a PC interface. It's quite obviously not made with PC gamers in mind in many ways.
> The skill tree menu for instance has been laid out in a fashion that was made for a directional stick as trying to navigate to a skill in a diagonal direction with simple up/down/left/right commands will leave you jumping all over the place and going everywhere except where you're trying to get to.
> You can use the mouse for parts of it, but it still feels a bit rubbish imo.
> I haven't bothered remapping because I'm going to use a pad for the rest of my time with it,
> The only reason I'm not using my 360 pad is because its broken recently.
> Gonna get a new one tomorrow for LA Noire.....and Skyrim.....and Saints Row: The Third.....and.........SO MANY GAMES THIS SEASON!!!!


This makes me sad :'(


----------



## Boyboyd

The controls seem super-clunky to me, but the game is fun so far. So much to do though, and i'm only a few hours in.

I was about to fire up my web browser and vent my nerd-rage when i saw "press A to start" the first time. Then i realised i actually had my x360 controller plugged in, lol.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Snap it was 80% done, but going slow. So i switched servers in steam. But steam lost most of it's progress back at 38%







2 hours left for it to finish


----------



## Spunkybd

PRELOAD SAYS 3 HOURS TIL DONE.

***

Kick it in high gear steam, i need this NAO!


----------



## Blackops_2

So will the clunky controller interfaced system be dealt with? I really want this game but if it's a port i just can't take it.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Used an Aussie VPN to unlock this, been playing for hours.

Absolutely superb game.

Lots of variety, huge in scope and I mean MASSIVE, very scalable and optmised graphic options (similar to Fallout NV with few extras) , the menu system works great on PC, has PC stuff such as 16:10 support, DX 10 (? why not 11 ?) etc

Best game of the year so far for me.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah so I was going to buy BF3 and wait till later to buy Skyrim. After watching gameplay videos... I changed my mind, lol


----------



## hoth17

Agreed with arthur, and must say this is better than BF3. The magic combat system is much better. Whats great is that there is a spell to block oppositions spells, finally a way to have a mage duel.

My biggest qualm so far is that heath automatically regens and the menu system takes a few to many clicks to swap out equipment. I miss the Morrowind menu system.

very small spoiler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Necromancy is an accepted form of magic. This makes being a mage much more fun.
[/spoiler

There is news to add to OP, but honestly its time to just play.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've never seen better water than this in a game. It actually flows round rocks :O

Just modded my INI fine. I'll see what it looks like now.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

YOu bastards, how the hell are you playing it already? I hope my GTX 570 SC is enough to run this thing. I may splurge and get a 560ti 2Win if it doesnt...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo*
> 
> I think you guys will be disappointed. After playing with it a few hours, I realized that it was nothing but a ****ty console port. The graphics is crap, can be easily maxed out by GTX 560 Ti. The controls don't allow mouse interaction at all. You have to use your keypad to select items and menu options, as well as dialog. Those sliding scales on the character creation screen is only usable by mouse. Overall, this is a worse console port than MW3.


A bitter troll if I ever saw one...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

IGN just gave it a 9.5. Holy crap!!!

http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1212033p3.html


----------



## Foxrun

I havent look at all the pages but I only have one question. Does it bring back the awesome feel of Morrowind?? Just an hour and a half left on the east coast I gotta know


----------



## hoth17

Sign up for a free trial here (requires giving your phone number).

http://www.vpngates.com/trial.php

Active your account with the code they send you. Install and follow install instructions.

Open up Steam with vpn running, decrypt the game. Then you can close the VPN and run the game. The VPN is only necessary when opening steam.

Worked for me.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Yea. Where are the PC QQers? You know, the guys who said this will have crap graphics?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> IGN just gave it a 9.5. Holy crap!!!
> http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1212033p3.html


IGN would give a turd 9.5. Seriously, i don't think i've ever seen them give less than a 9. I wouldn't even bother with professional reviews.

I unlocked it through an australian VPN, then started steam in offline mode. Now it's actually way past midnight and i can play it here.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I will have some high res PC pics up soon


----------



## Quesenek

I just got through the first "Get to know the game" quest and I've got to say I'm pretty impressed with the game so far no bugs or things that drive you crazy (Fallout...








).
Although I kind of hate the interface because it screams CONSOLE! I'll get over it once the mods and patches come rolling in to allow you for example: to run higher AA without your GPU having a heart attack lol.
I thought the Graphics were a step up from Fallout NV so they aren't Bad. But they could be better. Once a high resolution texture pack comes out it will make the game pretty complete in the GFX department on the account of the scenery is just amazingly beautiful without the high resolution textures.


----------



## hoth17




----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Used an Aussie VPN to unlock this, been playing for hours.
> Absolutely superb game.
> Lots of variety, huge in scope and I mean MASSIVE, very scalable and optmised graphic options (similar to Fallout NV with few extras) , the menu system works great on PC, has PC stuff such as 16:10 support, DX 10 (? why not 11 ?) etc
> Best game of the year so far for me.


Agree 100%

Superb game.

I'm going to enjoy putting hundreds of hours into this.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Yea. Where are the PC QQers? You know, the guys who said this will have crap graphics?


still here but never said it will have crap gfx... it doesn't look as pretty as BF3 but ya, animations are ok... still looks like a console port(which i've been saying), look at the UI.


----------



## potsherds

*dies*

Those screens....wow. Work tomorrow is going to be soooo hard to get through.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> still here but never said it will have crap gfx... it doesn't look as pretty as BF3 but ya, animations are ok... still looks like a console port(which i've been saying), look at the UI.


Yeah dude, look at that compass bar, screams console port.


----------



## potsherds

So, one thing that's been really bugging me. I can't tell where the heck the second stanza of lyrics is exactly in the main theme. I keep listening to it, and I can easily pick out the first stanza, bu the second one I have never been able to clearly pick out.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

I want Skyrim.. Nowwwww..

WHYYY Do I have to a test tomorrow morning.. UGHHH Should have graduated college years ago


----------



## Saq

Just a quick note for pc players, do NOT have vsync enabled for this game. I've had to endure through the first quest with framerate spike drops continually. Once you have vsync disabled you will have no problems with a stable framerate. (I also noticed no screen tearing with it disabled)


----------



## love9sick

I just pre-loaded the game. What is up with steam? it is acting up.


----------



## Ghost23

VPN thing doesn't seem to be working for me. Game quits as soon as I hit the main menu.


----------



## theturbofd

Look at my kitty







I named him tony the tiger


----------



## potsherds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Look at my kitty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named him tony the tiger


LOL. Love it.


----------



## FreekyGTi

anyone have any idea if we get a horse from a quest or do i really have to spend 1000g on one?

also i posted this earlier and i think it got overlooked....but anyone using iPresentInterval=0 and having graphical issues with it?


----------



## CRosko42

14 minutes and change....

It's been sooooo long since I've been this excited for a game.


----------



## Foxrun

10 MINUTES!!!!


----------



## cavallino

9 Minutes


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> anyone have any idea if we get a horse from a quest or do i really have to spend 1000g on one?
> also i posted this earlier and i think it got overlooked....but anyone using iPresentInterval=0 and having graphical issues with it?


Do not buy that horse, it's about 1.4x faster than walking. No idea if there are faster horses in the game.


----------



## Mudfrog

Wasn't planning on staying up this late.. but since the wife is in a bad mood I'll take advantage of the midnight release


----------



## CRosko42

6 Minutes..................................

Feels like Christmas morning waiting for everyone to wake up when you're a little kid.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRosko42*
> 
> 6 Minutes..................................
> Feels like Christmas morning waiting for everyone to wake up when you're a little kid.


+1

This is intense.

I usually just wait until the next day to play games.

also 5 minutes !!!!


----------



## CRosko42

3.5 Minutes...

Expecting Steam to be absolutely hammered though, so prob closer to a half hour for it to decrypt/patch/ect


----------



## cavallino

Unlocking now

It is slow lol


----------



## Razultull

Steam still says approximately 1 hour away. Im panicking right now guys


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Do not buy that horse, it's about 1.4x faster than walking. No idea if there are faster horses in the game.


too late i bought it...it does seem slow lol


----------



## Velathawen

How are you guys enjoying Skyrim so far? I'm pretty scared to pick up Bethesda games on release now


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> anyone have any idea if we get a horse from a quest or do i really have to spend 1000g on one?
> also i posted this earlier and i think it got overlooked....but anyone using iPresentInterval=0 and having graphical issues with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Do not buy that horse, it's about 1.4x faster than walking. No idea if there are faster horses in the game.
Click to expand...

Not really. You can gallop as well by holding alt, and the horse appears to have far more stamina than my character does at the moment (120). There isn't a stamina bar whilst riding it though, which is a bit odd.

And also, I had issues with the horse disappearing earlier, just like good old Oblivion.


----------



## Mudfrog

Shows Play Now from the store page but Pre-Load in the library...


----------



## Foxrun

Unlocking. Ill see ya all in a few months. ENJOY!


----------



## FallenFaux

I restarted STEAM and it updated my Library to play as well.


----------



## Mudfrog

Ok, had to restart Steam to change the status.


----------



## cavallino

Unlocked...good bye for a month


----------



## solidz

stuck at 17% on decryption part ugh


----------



## FreekyGTi

i would really be enjoying this game more if i could solve my graphical issues...but so far its a decent game...not sure if its grabbed me like Oblivion did when i first played it...but Skyrim has potential


----------



## Chunkylad

I hate decrypting, at my school the internet is actually faster to download than it takes to decrypt...


----------



## Razultull

DECRYPTING NOW


----------



## Ekemeister

Downloading Skyrim from steam now. (It runs on my laptop!)


----------



## Foxrun

Been stuck at 34% for a couple of minutes o wait no 35


----------



## DeviateDefiant

Heh, I'm 4 hours down and counting. Initial impressions? Phenomenal, though it's not without it's faults/bugs.

I've got it easily maxed out on my signature rig (560Ti / Athlon II), but the texture resolution is a lot lower than expected and it's obviously been heavily developed around the consoles (catch the 'A' button prompts in the lockpick tutorial), however the lighting and shadows does well to hide it. Regardless, the game is beautiful.

There's a few annoyances that haven't been fixed since Oblivion, NPCs walking off their route when you're meant to follow them, jumping around between two places. I've already had the same voices a few too many times, and there's the classic 'running on a treadmill look' with many creatures/characters moving around.

Only other thing that bugs me about the game is the Inventory menus, there's no character view while equipping items, nor advanced stats listing, the game is simplified to a great extent.

Hell, I don't really give a damn, the game is astounding either way, and I'm only 4-5 of the main quests in plus some random exploration.

Anyone else starting to _worry about losing their life_ already?
















*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Been stuck at 34% for a couple of minutes o wait no 35


It will carry on in a split sec, mine stuck briefly twice, first time at 34%.


----------



## Ironcobra

Jesus 20 fps with cfx 6950's what the hell..very disapointed in the first minute of the game.


----------



## Foxrun

And its done... Good hunting


----------



## Ghost23

Too bad it crashes on the main menu. GG..


----------



## Mudfrog

Ok this opening scene is a complete rip off of The Army of Darkness..


----------



## DeviateDefiant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Jesus 20 fps with cfx 6950's what the hell..very disapointed in the first minute of the game.


For real? I haven't checked my FPS, but it's got to be 30+ as its completely smooth on a single 560Ti.


----------



## mrtn400

I just payed and started downloading a few minutes ago.

GO FASTER INTERNET, 40 MINUTES REMAINING at 1.7 MB/s IS UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## potsherds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Jesus 20 fps with cfx 6950's what the hell..very disapointed in the first minute of the game.


I really hope that's not a cf problem...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potsherds*
> 
> I really hope that's not a cf problem...


Same FPS on CFX 6950's here.. it is.


----------



## potsherds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Same FPS on CFX 6950's here.. it is.


*sigh*


----------



## Saq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Ok this opening scene is a complete rip off of The Army of Darkness..


In what way?


----------



## EfemaN

Oblivion didn't have much of an effect on me, so I was going to wait until I played Skyrim at a friend's place before I jumped on it. Today, Bethesda emailed all the Insiders (their retail employee website) members that Skyrim was up on their store. Watched videos and answered questions for 15 minutes, got the game for free, and pre-loaded with plenty of time to spare.

Turning the game on, it says that it'll auto-detect my settings; I'm in a bit of suspense, then it says it set the game to Ultra. I'm happy









*EDIT*: Crashing to desktop at title screen; cache integrity verified on Steam. Hmmm..

*EDIT2*: Looks like Skyrim doesn't like 192KHz sample rate in Windows' sound settings. Setting it down to 96KHz got it working again.


----------



## Toology

Playing and its awesome. 60fps at 1080p and only 30-35% usage on my 580's


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potsherds*
> 
> *sigh*


Im not enjoying my 30 fps with one card either.

The heck.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I love my internet for it's unlimited download but I hate it for it's not so awesome speed







. 500 KB/S is long to download games. Make up for it by eating 300Gb of stuff every months


----------



## potsherds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Im not enjoying my 30 fps with one card either.
> The heck.


That puzzles me. This couldn't be something specific to the 6900-series or worse yet, AMD wide? I'm pretty clueless about this sort of stuff.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SNIP!


What graphics card are you using for these screens?


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Im running 2 6990's waterblocked and an i7-920 @ 4.3GHz and getting 30~FPS. This is bad.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potsherds*
> 
> That puzzles me. This couldn't be something specific to the 6900-series or worse yet, AMD wide? I'm pretty clueless about this sort of stuff.


AMD is working on a new CAP right now, and 11.11 performance drivers.

Let's hope this gets settled out QUICKLY.


----------



## jizzin

Been playing on and off since 5am this morning using the vpn trick. I gotta say this game is beautiful. Kinda makes my gtx 580 drop down to 40fps here and there on ultra settings, but on high 60fps all the way. Nothing obviously gamebreaking so far. Seems like skyrim is alot more polished than the previous tes titles were at launch. I wasnt even able to play oblivion past the sewers before mods because of the pos interface. I definitely recommend this game.


----------



## Jmatt110

For those of you having Crossfire issues, force AFR and use the Bioshock AA profile in RadeonPro. I went from 20fps to well over 60.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potsherds*
> 
> That puzzles me. This couldn't be something specific to the 6900-series or worse yet, AMD wide? I'm pretty clueless about this sort of stuff.


Turning AA down to 2x helped my FPS issues with a hd 6970. I was getting 20 FPS At Best in the opening scene with AA @ 8x or whatever the highest is. Now with 2x AA and everything at the highest possible setting I get a solid 55-60 FPS.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk*
> 
> Im running 2 6990's waterblocked and an i7-920 @ 4.3GHz and getting 30~FPS. This is bad.


I'm going to say it's a crossfire issue, seeing as how the 2 other users with low frames were CF users as well.

I get 60, all the time. Everything maxed except AA which is at 4x.


----------



## Mephane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> *EDIT*: Crashing to desktop at title screen; cache integrity verified on Steam. Hmmm..
> *EDIT2*: Looks like Skyrim doesn't like 192KHz sample rate in Windows' sound settings. Setting it down to 96KHz got it working again.


I read that the CTD issue is fixed by changing sound settings

Control Panel > Hardware & Sound > Sound r-click on default sound device select Properties > Advanced the change Default Format to 24 bit, 48000 Hz

My friend has it through steam and we were able to fix his game by doing this.

GL

EDIT: annnnnnnnnndddd you answered your own question


----------



## whipple16

can wait! i just got home and waiting for it to download is killing me.....


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mephane*
> 
> I read that the CTD issue is fixed by changing sound settings
> Control Panel > Hardware & Sound > Sound r-click on default sound device select Properties > Advanced the change Default Format to 24 bit, 48000 Hz
> My friend has it through steam and we were able to fix his game by doing this.
> GL


Mine was set to that by default. Why would anyone need to change it? I did a test on higher formats and they were no different...


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mephane*
> 
> I read that the CTD issue is fixed by changing sound settings
> Control Panel > Hardware & Sound > Sound r-click on default sound device select Properties > Advanced the change Default Format to 24 bit, 48000 Hz
> My friend has it through steam and we were able to fix his game by doing this.
> GL
> EDIT: annnnnnnnnndddd you answered your own question


I can confirm this doesnt work at all only disabling one card can i get 40-50 on the opening scene.


----------



## Genome852

Triple layered line in the freezing cold that loops for several hundred meters outside college campus Gamestop.


----------



## Vlasov_581

nvidia surround works awesome


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*
> 
> For those of you having Crossfire issues, force AFR and use the Bioshock AA profile in RadeonPro. I went from 20fps to well over 60.


can i have a short tutorial on how to do this just downloaded radeonpro and im not sure how to do this.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*
> 
> For those of you having Crossfire issues, force AFR and use the Bioshock AA profile in RadeonPro. I went from 20fps to well over 60.


Where do I find said profile?

Edit : Found it, now what is AFR? :3

Edit 2: Helped me a little, but I still dropped well below 60 often. Sighhhhhh.


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> can i have a short tutorial on how to do this just downloaded radeonpro and im not sure how to do this.


Once you install hit the 'Create new profile' button and choose the Skyrim .exe (tesv.exe) from wherever you installed it. Then on the right, go to the tweaks tab. Under AA Compatibility, select Bioshock. Then under the CrossfireX Tweaks, move the slider over until it says 'Alternate Frame Rendering'. Don't choose a profile for this one. Then just right click the profile, hit Apply Now then start the game.


----------



## love9sick

Anybody having sound issues? Mine gets awfully quite and there is a fuzzy static sound.


----------



## Ironcobra

Im so suprised at these devs, how do you release a game nowadays and not test it on the flagship cards for amd or work closer with amd to develop drivers before release that actually work, id understand if it was problems with 4 or 5 series but with 6, its just plain lazy and thats the only word for it, as popular as crossfire is nowadays among enthusiasts to overlook the HORRIBLE performance of this game at launch is just ridiculous, we as consumers are truly suckers for paying for day one releases. And on a side note when cod mw3 is the smoothest day one release of any major title this year that is saying something against these pretender pc devs after all the flac you people give the cod series.


----------



## Tarthal

So does the game work with SLI at all?? my 2nd GPU isnt showing any load at all...

And anyone happen to find an online manual? Steam still doesnt have one listed and want to see the difference in the races.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Im so suprised at these devs, how do you release a game nowadays and not test it on the flagship cards for amd or work closer with amd to develop drivers before release that actually work, id understand if it was problems with 4 or 5 series but with 6, its just plain lazy and thats the only word for it, as popular as crossfire is nowadays among enthusiasts to overlook the HORRIBLE performance of this game at launch is just ridiculous, we as consumers are truly suckers for paying for day one releases. And on a side note when cod mw3 is the smoothest day one release of any major title this year that is saying something against these pretender pc devs after all the flac you people give the cod series.


Yeah, CoD MW3 worked fine for me with no hiccups except disabling AA in MP [Had my FPS locked at like 45  ].

I'd be fine if I wouldn't literally be at 60 FPS in Skyrim, walk into a TINY TINY village, like 3 houses and a cow, drop to 30 FPS.

Like.. wat..


----------



## Ironcobra

I know lol, im just saying theres only two gpu companies and they cant call either one and say like hey im releasing a major title and your current drivers blow can we work this out??How lazy.


----------



## Marafice Eye

It 'runs' fine for me on my 6870 in eyefinity, set to ultra, AA off, Shadows on high, FXAA unchecked. BUT, the menu's are totally effed, they're stretched and zoomed, making some unreadable. the gameplay itself is fine, and the ESC menu is perfectly fine, but nothing else is... effing lame.


----------



## qbical

anyone sitting here with a 0 bytes/s download rate on steam? I mean *** is the point of the DVD if you have to download it. this is so bs


----------



## Ironcobra

You didnt preload it?


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

anyone know how to remove arrows that have been stuck in my body since FOREVER lol


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> You didnt preload it?


If you read it, he has the actual physical DVD.
It's obviously trying to download files during install and it's not coming down.


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*
> 
> If you read it, he has the actual physical DVD.
> It's obviously trying to download files during install and it's not coming down.


yea i just picked up the DVD, tried to install it, forced me to open steam, then forced this download that is going to take literally 5 hours. i dont get what the hell the point of the dvd is?!


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbical*
> 
> yea i just picked up the DVD, tried to install it, forced me to open steam, then forced this download that is going to take literally 5 hours. i dont get what the hell the point of the dvd is?!


Are you serious..?
My internet is crap, which is why I ordered a physical copy.


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Are you serious..?
> My internet is crap, which is why I ordered a physical copy.


as a heart attack my man!! at first it Steam was saying "sorry this is temp unavailable, please try again later" and someone else just told me they only had to download like 400Mb worth of stuff.
let us know how it goes for you


----------



## skullkruncher02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> I love my internet for it's unlimited download but I hate it for it's not so awesome speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 500 KB/S is long to download games. Make up for it by eating 300Gb of stuff every months


LOL mine is unlimited too but i have 1.5mbs


----------



## zoodecks

if u think about it the game has ONLY JUST been released so theres possibly 20000 other people downloading that last 4% that the dvd doesnt come with, it will speed up when more people finish the download. but dont let that fact stop you from having a cry.


----------



## penguin0

Been playing smooth, no issues, sorry to hear some of you haven't had the luck I've been having. I heard some rumors (or news lol) about a day 1 patch, anyone have info on that?


----------



## EmeraldICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbical*
> 
> as a heart attack my man!! at first it Steam was saying "sorry this is temp unavailable, please try again later" and someone else just told me they only had to download like 400Mb worth of stuff.
> let us know how it goes for you


Oh man. I hope it's only 400mb or so. I was imagining just a blank disc and having to download the entire game from steam. Now that would have sucked.


----------



## Siigari

Skyrim is VERY sluggish for me on max settings. Should I throttle some settings back a bit? I'm getting severe input lag and also having trouble with looking up/down.


----------



## piskooooo

The game has been playing fine except the horrible fps I'm getting. I can't even get a consistent 60 with two 580s? wut


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> The game has been playing fine except the horrible fps I'm getting. I can't even get a consistent 60 with two 580s? wut


Welcome to a Bethesda release. 6950's pulling 30 fps here.


----------



## hoth17

My 480 is maxing it out at 1080p. I'm typically at 60fps but dropping to the 50s during more difficult to run parts.


----------



## Allectis

Hey, I'm having an issue with hotkeying. I currently have a mace keyed to [1] and a bow to [3]. When equipped with my bow, I press [1] and switch to my mace and shield (as it should) but when I try to go back to bow by pressing [3] nothing happens. I press Q to check the keying and the bow had "un-keyed" itself...

Any ideas?


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

wow, never been this into a game just a few hours in before. so far, i love every part of it. gonna be hard to pull away from this to beta tor this weekend

beautiful game 10/10

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## hoth17

Anyone found any cool items yet? Or azura's shrine?


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoodecks*
> 
> if u think about it the game has ONLY JUST been released so theres possibly 20000 other people downloading that last 4% that the dvd doesnt come with, it will speed up when more people finish the download. but dont let that fact stop you from having a cry.


no one is crying, its about getting what you pay for. when you go to buy groceries at the store do you have to go back later because they didn't have everything all packed when you checked out? No. So when I am buying the physical media of a game I expect it all to be there. a driver or patch is one thing, the whole game is another. also, i am betting that on the xbox and PS3 you can just pop it in and go. why even bother to distribute the DVD I guess is my question ultimately? I see files on it called .SID files (i assume steam ID or something along those lines), so why not be able to use them?


----------



## razaice

In case anyone doesn't realize it yet, you need to turn off sli/crossfire for now. The game will actually give you much better performance with 1 card instead of 2 until they make a cap/profile for this game.


----------



## Siigari

I am still having trouble with severe input lag. I have all the settings at baseline and the game won't let me move swimmingly. There is a noticeable lag between my mouse/keyboard inputs and what the game does. It's like I'm playing on a server far away.

Anybody figured out how to fix this? Also, I tried adding iPresentInterval=0 to the Skyrim.ini file and that didn't help.


----------



## Toology

I hope everyone knows that there is a new nvidia beta driver and it helps alot , at least it did for me and my friend.


----------



## HMBR

force vsync off to solve the mouse lag...


----------



## xJavontax

Got my copy about 2 hours ago. Recipient #7 at my local GameStop! I waited outside in the freezing cold for 6+ hours lol, my hands were blue. But that's what a TRUE fan does


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Yea. Where are the PC QQers? You know, the guys who said this will have crap graphics?


If we are being perfectly honest the graphics aren't really that much better than Oblivion, a game released five years ago. Textures are pretty low resolution, this is definitely not Crysis. It looks good but when you consider how big a leap forward Oblivion was and how big a leap forward Morrowind was at their respective times you can see that Skyrim is _waaay_ less of a leap forward graphically.

Also from what I have heard/seen this suffers from a lot of other port issues, reference to xbox buttons in lock pick, mouse smoothing and that default PC layout kind of sucks. In fact they recommend playing with an xbox controller, so go figure.

Not to say it isn't a great game that everyone should play, but it is a console port and you can tell. Lets not pretend otherwise.


----------



## penguin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allectis*
> 
> Hey, I'm having an issue with hotkeying. I currently have a mace keyed to [1] and a bow to [3]. When equipped with my bow, I press [1] and switch to my mace and shield (as it should) but when I try to go back to bow by pressing [3] nothing happens. I press Q to check the keying and the bow had "un-keyed" itself...
> Any ideas?


Had the same problem. The issue is having multiple of the item you are hot keying. I had two bows, dropped one, and everything worked fine.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Not to say it isn't a great game that everyone should play, but it is a console port and you can tell. Lets not pretend otherwise.


It was never a secret that the Xbox 360 was the leading development platform. I guess everyone still has to find something to complain about though hey?

Personally I think the game looks fantastic. I'm looking forward to a CAP so I can run it on Ultra in all it's glory. I can overlook things like the UI because, well to be quite frank, it really isn't a big deal.

Isn't there also supposed to be a day one patch aswell? Anyone downloaded this yet?


----------



## awdrifter

Just started playing this, is there a quick switch for weapons? It's usually set to scroll for other games. I checked the key config and didn't see mention of it. Also where's the quest log? I couldn't find it in the paused screen, maybe I overlooked somewhere.


----------



## cokezone

I'm ashame to say but i'm using my 360 controller because it feels well...better.


----------



## Siigari

Alright, I dialed down the settings considerably and it works better now. I just snuck past the bear, and I have 430 weight on me. I am going to walk my way to the first vendor and then cash in on all this great loot







(Actually, I'm swinging my mace a lot and it's moving me forward pretty quick haha)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokezone*
> 
> I'm ashame to say but i'm using my 360 controller.


What is there to be ashamed of? Or do you feel that you have to be in with the crowd?

If the controller is better for you then use the controller. The best thing about PC is having a choice.


----------



## cokezone

Yeah i guess so

anyone else finding this game highly optimised?

i can run ultra @ 1080 with 2xaa without any major slowdowns.


----------



## middydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Cry more kiddo.
> Game is great, maybe yours is broken.
> Been playing it for a few hours, very happy with the improvements (and yes im a big morrowind/oblivion player)
> Graphics are fine, dont judge a game to try justify the money you spent on hardware mate, that's your problem. Do you see me complaining with what I spent on GPU's? get over it
> Game is bloody great, combat is so much better and the spells finally feel like spells. The 3rd person combat is finally improved as well. Once the mod community gets hold o it it will be unreal to look at, hope it makes your rig cry so you can complain about something else.
> Well done Bethesda, great game.


Yes the game is pretty slick so far. I like it. Made it to my first town. The views are just beautiful. I like standing on a cliff and just staring out to the vast landscape.


----------



## middydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Alright, I dialed down the settings considerably and it works better now. I just snuck past the bear, and I have 430 weight on me. I am going to walk my way to the first vendor and then cash in on all this great loot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Actually, I'm swinging my mace a lot and it's moving me forward pretty quick haha)


Haha I got past him too. I though about arousing him too awake and try to kill it. Decided to move on.


----------



## GRat

Luv that the wait is finally over








I'm playing 6hours straight since installation the game is simply amazing !!




plus im getting great frames at 1680x1050 4xAA ultra settings


----------



## hammertime850

you are wrong, with one card I get 35 fps with 2 I get 60 I just have to alt-tab into the game. but yes I hope its a driver related issue because whenever I bring up the map or change levels It goes back down to 30-35


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> Im so suprised at these devs, how do you release a game nowadays and not test it on the flagship cards for amd or work closer with amd to develop drivers before release that actually work, id understand if it was problems with 4 or 5 series but with 6, its just plain lazy and thats the only word for it, as popular as crossfire is nowadays among enthusiasts to overlook the HORRIBLE performance of this game at launch is just ridiculous, we as consumers are truly suckers for paying for day one releases. And on a side note when cod mw3 is the smoothest day one release of any major title this year that is saying something against these pretender pc devs after all the flac you people give the cod series.


Holy cow, that is one big sentence!

The answer is simple though: Console is the priority and gets more money, whilst PC is just an afterthought console port. Very sickening trend that I am seeing with all too many PC games lately.


----------



## GrandArchitect

So is it just me or is the highest playable resolution option 1920x1080!? I have a triple monitor setup and CAN"T use it with a super modern game? What gives??? I can play at 5960x1080 on oblivion!!!

What the hell!!!!


----------



## TiFFman

Overall I'm loving the game so far. Thats saying something considering I'm crashing to desktop randomly as I play. Thank you Bethesda for quicksave







. I do however feel the menus are a bit clunky but I got past that after using them for an hour or two. I'm sure I'll enjoy the game even more once they release a CAP for it, as I'm sometimes hitting 20 fps outside on 6970s







.

I'm with you on that GrandArchitect. Disappointed there is no Eyefinity support. I keep hoping I'm just missing an option somewhere.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokezone*
> 
> Yeah i guess so
> anyone else finding this game highly optimised?
> i can run ultra @ 1080 with 2xaa without any major slowdowns.


Runs worse than BF3 maxed out for me.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

well game crashes in menu what a surprise









forget it just drop from 196k to 48k sound and it works like a champ


----------



## sockpirate

how do you turn Vsync off? Anyone?


----------



## Ghost23

Can't even play this game until the performance bugs get worked out.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> well game crashes in menu what a surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forget it just drop from 196k to 48k sound and it works like a champ


Yeah this bug is a little ridiculous...I shouldn't have to turn down my sound quality just to run the game...nevertheless...it looks decent...i'm not entirely too impressed with the graphics thus far but everything else is textbook Elder Scrolls, so i'm enjoying this...definitely a good and relaxing change of pace in between BF3 sessions, that's for sure. A part of me does want to wait until a/the DX11 patch to fully experience this game though...but I suppose i'll be playing this more than once all the way through so I may just bite the bullet, who knows.


----------



## Raven.7

FIRST DRAGON FIGHT :O

MIND=BLOWN


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














































This is on PC/1080p/Ultra Settings


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Here are some tweaks from the eVGA forums

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1318588

In the UI, make sure to click the 'Advanced' button and enable the more advanced features, there, after choosing the 'Ultra' quality option. Enable FXAA, for example. And check any of the reflection options not enabled, as well as cranking any video options not currently maxed.

Next, you'll want to tweak some .ini file settings.

The user Skyrim .ini file is located in the folder:
*C:\Users\\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\SkyrimPrefs.ini*

NOTE THAT THIS IS THE LOCATION IT USES, EVEN IF YOU'VE MOVED YOUR 'MY DOCUMENTS' FOLDER IN WINDOWS.

There are two settings, that even on 'Ultra High' quality aren't enabled by default in that file:
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0

...you'll definitely want to turn those on:
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1

Increasing particles rendered on-screen at once seems like a decent idea. In the section: '[Particles]', there is a value: iMaxDesired=750

...I bumped that to 1500 (doubling it)

The shadows are also a little odd. There is an option to adjust their softness/sharpness in this file. The value:
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3

...determines blur level of the shadows. I increased that to '5' to make the edges softer, and IMHO that helps some.
You'll PROBABLY want to disable the mouse acceleration, too, assuming you have a fairly high DPI mouse and would rather just crank the mouse speed without dealing with the...very console-like acceleration. That's the value in this file:

bMouseAcceleration=1
...change that to '0'.
You can disable v-sync in the same folder structure, but a different file:
*C:\Users\\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Skyrim.ini*

You'll notice there is a '[Display]' block in that. Add a new line to that block as the last line:
iPresentInterval=0
(you do need to add that, it won't be there by default)
Assuming you are tied of the tunnel vision in the game, and want to adjust your field of view to something more common to shooters (and useful on widescreen monitors), load up a saved game and hit the tilde key (~). That brings up a console overlay (hit tilde again to make it go away) that you can type into. Enter something like:

fov 85
...and hit [enter], and you can immediately see the fov is adjusted. I'm using 90, FWIW, but you can play around with different values to see what looks best.

After getting that right, go ahead and save the game and exit to the desktop. The game will remember whatever the last FOV value was for a properly-exited session (setting the value to something and then having the game crash to desktop doesn't seem to let the value 'stick').


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

well finnaly i just crash 2 minutes into to intro scene ...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Here are some tweaks from the eVGA forums
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1318588
> In the UI, make sure to click the 'Advanced' button and enable the more advanced features, there, after choosing the 'Ultra' quality option. Enable FXAA, for example. And check any of the reflection options not enabled, as well as cranking any video options not currently maxed.
> Next, you'll want to tweak some .ini file settings.
> The user Skyrim .ini file is located in the folder:
> *C:\Users\\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\SkyrimPrefs.ini*
> NOTE THAT THIS IS THE LOCATION IT USES, EVEN IF YOU'VE MOVED YOUR 'MY DOCUMENTS' FOLDER IN WINDOWS.
> There are two settings, that even on 'Ultra High' quality aren't enabled by default in that file:
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> ...you'll definitely want to turn those on:
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> Increasing particles rendered on-screen at once seems like a decent idea. In the section: '[Particles]', there is a value: iMaxDesired=750
> ...I bumped that to 1500 (doubling it)
> The shadows are also a little odd. There is an option to adjust their softness/sharpness in this file. The value:
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> ...determines blur level of the shadows. I increased that to '5' to make the edges softer, and IMHO that helps some.
> You'll PROBABLY want to disable the mouse acceleration, too, assuming you have a fairly high DPI mouse and would rather just crank the mouse speed without dealing with the...very console-like acceleration. That's the value in this file:
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> ...change that to '0'.
> You can disable v-sync in the same folder structure, but a different file:
> *C:\Users\\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Skyrim.ini*
> You'll notice there is a '[Display]' block in that. Add a new line to that block as the last line:
> iPresentInterval=0
> (you do need to add that, it won't be there by default)
> Assuming you are tied of the tunnel vision in the game, and want to adjust your field of view to something more common to shooters (and useful on widescreen monitors), load up a saved game and hit the tilde key (~). That brings up a console overlay (hit tilde again to make it go away) that you can type into. Enter something like:
> fov 85
> ...and hit [enter], and you can immediately see the fov is adjusted. I'm using 90, FWIW, but you can play around with different values to see what looks best.
> After getting that right, go ahead and save the game and exit to the desktop. The game will remember whatever the last FOV value was for a properly-exited session (setting the value to something and then having the game crash to desktop doesn't seem to let the value 'stick').


+1!

Thankyou very much for this information!


----------



## omni_vision

so all the streams i've watched in the last hour all complain about how console it feels and NOT HOT KEYS o.0


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

its getting annoying to crash in the intro scene ...no reason given .


----------



## Mygaffer

OK, well I just caved and bought it. I am a big TES fan since Morrowind, the first I game in the series I played. I have never in my life paid $60 for any game before. I usually wait until they go on sale. But I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Snomel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> Cry more kiddo.
> Game is great, maybe yours is broken.
> Been playing it for a few hours, very happy with the improvements (and yes im a big morrowind/oblivion player)
> Graphics are fine, dont judge a game to try justify the money you spent on hardware mate, that's your problem. Do you see me complaining with what I spent on GPU's? get over it
> Game is bloody great, combat is so much better and the spells finally feel like spells. The 3rd person combat is finally improved as well. Once the mod community gets hold o it it will be unreal to look at, hope it makes your rig cry so you can complain about something else.
> Well done Bethesda, great game.


Different people have different ideas of what "good graphics" are. You're no more correct than the "haters" in this thread. It's true, that it is something different and some people will have to take some time to get used to it, but don't say that they are "whining" because their rigs are "overpowered" for the Skyrim.

I think one of the big issues people are finding with it is that it's been hyped up for so long, making itself off as a game that can actually be a challenge to benchmark, only to be a let down in that regard when it actually came out.

The modding community will not ruin the game, as you seem to think. Yes, many of the mods will be terrible and there will be gems hidden among the trash, but you aren't being forced to even look at them if it's your preference. If higher resolution textures are "unreal" to you, maybe you need to put your glasses back on.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snomel*
> 
> Different people have different ideas of what "good graphics" are. You're no more correct than the "haters" in this thread. It's true, that it is something different and some people will have to take some time to get used to it, but don't say that they are "whining" because their rigs are "overpowered" for the Skyrim.
> I think one of the big issues people are finding with it is that it's been hyped up for so long, making itself off as a game that can actually be a challenge to benchmark, only to be a let down in that regard when it actually came out.
> The modding community will not ruin the game, as you seem to think. Yes, many of the mods will be terrible and there will be gems hidden among the trash, but you aren't being forced to even look at them if it's your preference. If higher resolution textures are "unreal" to you, maybe you need to put your glasses back on.


Amen brother.


----------



## Earthmonger

Anyone know how to get this bloody #@%#%#$ thing to install from disk? I didn't buy the retail copy just to be stuck waiting for a 5-hour Steam download.

I've tried repeatedly. Tried starting Steam from the Run command with specific instructions. Tried in offline mode. Can't get the bloody thing to install from disk.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snomel*
> 
> Different people have different ideas of what "good graphics" are. You're no more correct than the "haters" in this thread. It's true, that it is something different and some people will have to take some time to get used to it, but don't say that they are "whining" because their rigs are "overpowered" for the Skyrim.
> I think one of the big issues people are finding with it is that it's been hyped up for so long, making itself off as a game that can actually be a challenge to benchmark, only to be a let down in that regard when it actually came out.
> The modding community will not ruin the game, as you seem to think. Yes, many of the mods will be terrible and there will be gems hidden among the trash, but you aren't being forced to even look at them if it's your preference. If higher resolution textures are "unreal" to you, maybe you need to put your glasses back on.


I havent heard anything about the game being a 'benchmark' for graphics, in interviews todd howard and others have said it looks beautiful, but by no means have i heard that the game was going to set records in the gprahics area for RPGs or games in general. but maybe i missed something, if so im curious, post it up

EDIT: not saying it looks crappy or looks amazing beyond belief, i have it pre-loaded but will not get a chance to play it until later today, from the videos it does look good, and for the people wanting more out of the image quality the modding community will be the answer for sure


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earthmonger*
> 
> Anyone know how to get this bloody #@%#%#$ thing to install from disk? I didn't buy the retail copy just to be stuck waiting for a 5-hour Steam download.
> I've tried repeatedly. Tried starting Steam from the Run command with specific instructions. Tried in offline mode. Can't get the bloody thing to install from disk.


I think I have read that their is a way to do that but by default Steam downloads the game from their servers. Try a google search, you might find some info.

My download is going quite fast, hitting 2.5MB/s.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earthmonger*
> 
> Anyone know how to get this bloody #@%#%#$ thing to install from disk? I didn't buy the retail copy just to be stuck waiting for a 5-hour Steam download.
> I've tried repeatedly. Tried starting Steam from the Run command with specific instructions. Tried in offline mode. Can't get the bloody thing to install from disk.


Here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164726/make-skyrim-install-from-dvd-instead-of-stupid-steam

Dunno about you guys but I was shocked and PISSED when I saw I had to download the freaking Skyrim game for PC even though I went and purchased the PHYSICAL copy of the damn game tonight! There just had to be a workaround for this and I luckily I found it. Stupid Steam making choices for us, screw that!

https://support.steampowe...php?ref=5357-FSQM-0382

Installing from Disc instead of Steam

Question
I try to install my retail game from the included disc(s), but the game begins downloading through Steam instead. What can be done?

Answer
_Mac Users:
If you are using a Mac, you will not be able to install from the disc. Please double-click on the game in your Library list to begin downloading and installing the software._

Using Steam launch options to install retail games from disc

*[*] Log in to Steam and click on Library.
[*] Right-click on the game, select Delete local content, and confirm.
[*] Insert the first disc into your computer.
[*] Close Steam (Steam > Exit).
[*] Press Windows Key + R to open Run
[*] In the Run window type: "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -install E:*

Replace E: with the CD/DVD drive you are installing from if is not correct. Replace C:\Program Files\Steam if your Steam installation is not in the default location. Press OK. Steam will launch and ask you to sign in if you do not have your password saved. Your installation should continue from the disc.

*MY ADDITIONAL NOTE: The correct path for my 64 bit Window 7 was*
*"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -install D:*


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

well I got 10 minutes of gameplay than the dragon appeared and it crashed

most of the npc are invisible exept for sword and the dragon was all slik and blue with no detail on him . Am I alone?


----------



## Earthmonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Here
> ...
> *MY ADDITIONAL NOTE: The correct path for my 64 bit Window 7 was*
> *"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -install D:*


This is exactly what I tried, with no success.

My path is actually:
"E:\Steam\Steam.exe" -install H:

But, did not work for me, still began the download from Steam.

Anyway, +Rep to you for the effort.


----------



## Akusho

I've been hearing a lot of bad comments about the graphics quality. Are they that bad? I know that graphics are not the most important part of the game, but kinda hoped Skyrim would be as big of a jump as Oblivion was. And I'm sure this will hurt the game in getting the Game of the year award.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Here is my benchmark result during the execution and dragon appearance scene. I can't get print screen to work to show my load on my CPU and GPU even though i've disabled in game screenshots. All settings maxed except no AA or FXAA. Game ini settings slightly modified for better shadows, more particles, longer distance draw and higher quality textures and VSYNC forced off. Modifications found here http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1318588

*VRAM usage has yet to pass 800megs during dragon evacuation scene on eVGA GTX 570 SC*


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

i'm at a loss as to these being bad graphics. i think they're gorgeous. this game is unreal! The exploration, the quests, the gear, the story, the sound, i've loved everything about this so far. i am so hooked.

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Nelson2011

The menu's are real console'ish :/, and i tried it with my 360 controller and plays way better just it's hard to aim the bow. lol been used to vats


----------



## Live_free

Anyone else getting kinda iffy performance? I maxed the game out and sometimes dip to 40FPS. I mean I have two 6970s, come on, should be way higher than that.


----------



## cokezone

Nothings improved tbh

looks the same as oblivion


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> Anyone else getting kinda iffy performance? I maxed the game out and sometimes dip to 40FPS. I mean I have two 6970s, come on, should be way higher than that.


Yeah not the most optimized game, hopefully a patch and driver later fixes all that


----------



## Toology

Here are some screen caps , i have been playing for hours non stop







, this game is so incredible i am lost for words and its visuals are incredible.


----------



## Dwood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokezone*
> 
> Nothings improved tbh
> looks the same as oblivion


It isnt leaps and bounds better but it does have its improvements


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> Anyone else getting kinda iffy performance? I maxed the game out and sometimes dip to 40FPS. I mean I have two 6970s, come on, should be way higher than that.


Seems fairly normal like other games so far. Probably needs a patch or two along with updated drivers like any other modern PC game nowadays to run smooth


----------



## Nelson2011

to cokezone: who cares it has dragons lol


----------



## 1ceTr0n

If your that whiny about the lack "quality" graphics, wait for the mods to come out. Beyond that, shut up and enjoy the game or go back to MW3.


----------



## sockpirate

I think most of the people complaining about the graphics are just mad....cmon...the game is gorgeous......I have never been much a magic user, but wow, dual wielding fire and just roasting something is so rewarding!!!!

I really think people that are saying the games graphics are bad need to invest in some new hardware, or just pull your head outta your butts, or here is an idea, *stop calling a game bad when you are setting graphics options to something your system clearly cant handle*....
Here are a few screens, and my settings (ultra). Haven't dipped below 90fps, and average seems to be well above 150.











That being said, i absolutely CANNOT wait until mods, expansions, and DLC start rolling out for this game.


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwood*
> 
> It isnt leaps and bounds better but it does have its improvements


I Have No clue how you guys can think that! Compare this..


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earthmonger*
> 
> This is exactly what I tried, with no success.
> My path is actually:
> "E:\Steam\Steam.exe" -install H:
> But, did not work for me, still began the download from Steam.
> Anyway, +Rep to you for the effort.


And you followed the steps above to delete local content for the game via Steam?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

well managed to get past the intro but it keeps crashing each 15-20 minutes . I don't know if it's memory leaks or sothing. But so far graphics are good


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> I really think people that are saying the games graphics are bad need to invest in some new hardware, or just pull your head outta your butts, or here is an idea, stop calling a game bad when you are setting graphics options to something your system clearly cant handle


New's flash bro, not all of us can afford Tri 580's, let alone one, nor a 2600k, so pull your head out of your ass.

Also, if you're telling me two 6950's can't pull High on this game with only 2xaa, LOL, please. The game has issues, face it.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Again, for peeps who have retail copies and actually wanna INSTALL using the actual DVD, follow this

https://support.steampowe...php?ref=5357-FSQM-0382

*Installing from Disc instead of Steam
*
Question
I try to install my retail game from the included disc(s), but the game begins downloading through Steam instead. What can be done?

Answer
_Mac Users:
If you are using a Mac, you will not be able to install from the disc. Please double-click on the game in your Library list to begin downloading and installing the software.
_
*Using Steam launch options to install retail games from disc*

*[*] Log in to Steam and click on Library.
[*] Right-click on the game, select Delete local content, and confirm.
[*] Insert the first disc into your computer.
[*] Close Steam (Steam > Exit).
[*] Press Windows Key + R to open Run
[*] In the Run window type: "C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe" -install E:*

Replace E: with the CD/DVD drive you are installing from if is not correct. Replace C:\Program Files\Steam if your Steam installation is not in the default location. Press OK. Steam will launch and ask you to sign in if you do not have your password saved. Your installation should continue from the disc.

*MY ADDITIONAL NOTE: The correct path for my 64 bit Window 7 was*
*"C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -install D:*


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> New's flash bro, not all of us can afford Tri 580's, let alone one, nor a 2600k, so pull your head out of your ass.
> Also, if you're telling me two 6950's can't pull High on this game with only 2xaa, LOL, please. The game has issues, face it.


News flash bro, learn to read, undoubtedly not everyone can afford this or that but the point is in what i wrote, "stop calling a game bad when you are setting graphics options to something your system clearly cant handle."

EVERYONE on this forum should know how to tailor games to their current system, you just look foolish when you bash a game for running poorly when you expect too much from your hardware.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> News flash bro, learn to read, undoubtedly not everyone can afford this or that but the point is in what i wrote, "stop calling a game bad when you are setting graphics options to something your system clearly cant handle."


But you're obviously the one who can't read. People with MORE than adequate rigs are getting bad scaling.

My 6950's CAN handle this game, the SCALING is bad, we need new DRIVERS and a GAME UPDATE. People with rigs better than mine are getting WORSE performance. And people with lesser rigs are pulling 60 fps. We're calling it bad because the game/drivers are not optimized well. The game told me I can run ultra with one card, I should be able too at 2. I get just as bad performance on medium, your argument is null.


----------



## RangerCarlos

This game has issues with ATI cards from what iv been seeing. Me and my friend who has dual 590's and i who have a gtx 460 run this game great at 1080p maxed out and have no FPS drop at all.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> But you're obviously the one who can't read. People with MORE than adequate rigs are getting bad scaling.
> My 6950's CAN handle this game, the SCALING is bad, we need new DRIVERS and a GAME UPDATE. People with rigs better than mine are getting WORSE performance. And people with lesser rigs are pulling 60 fps. We're calling it bad because the game/drivers are not optimized well. The game told me I can run ultra with one card, I should be able too at 2. I get just as bad performance on medium, your argument is null.


These contradictions are laughable. That is all.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerCarlos*
> 
> This game has issues with ATI cards from what iv been seeing. Me and my friend who has dual 590's run this game great at 1080p maxed out and have no FPS drop at all.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's an ATI issue, sadly.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's an ATI issue, sadly.


Isn't it always ?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> These contradictions are laughable. That is all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Isn't it always ?


Are you paid to be a professional jackass?

You're the most ignorant person I've had to unfortunately take my time typing out text too.

You haven't contributed anything but "Guys, stop complaining about a game that wasn't properly optimized! You should fix it! It runs great on my tri 580's!"


----------



## sockpirate

I am sorry you are so angry.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, come on, keep this chat friendly.









I was able to play for like 30 minutes last night before going to bed and really enjoyed it, going for more now!









By the way, I have 2x GTX580's, and using vsync I get huge drops to as low as 32fps too, maxed out, but I think it is because of vsync, GPU's are not even used more than 40% at most.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> I've been hearing a lot of bad comments about the graphics quality. Are they that bad? I know that graphics are not the most important part of the game, but kinda hoped Skyrim would be as big of a jump as Oblivion was. And I'm sure this will hurt the game in getting the Game of the year award.


If people think this looks bad in comparison to vanilla Oblivion then they need to get their eyes tested. These were taken at High.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's an ATI issue, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it always ?
Click to expand...

whats with the ati hate, go praise ur nVidia fanboyism somewhere else, both sides have issues with certain games when they are first released, absurdity is coming out of your mouth sir


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Guys, come on, keep this chat friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to play for like 30 minutes last night before going to bed and really enjoyed it, going for more now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I have 2x GTX580's, and using vsync I get huge drops to as low as 32fps too, maxed out, but I think it is because of vsync, GPU's are not even used more than 40% at most.


Yeah, i forced Vsync off and everything was smooth as butter, Vsync on was terrible.


----------



## ACM

Emmm problems.
Guess I'll wait to order.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Guys, come on, keep this chat friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to play for like 30 minutes last night before going to bed and really enjoyed it, going for more now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I have 2x GTX580's, and using vsync I get huge drops to as low as 32fps too, maxed out, but I think it is because of vsync, GPU's are not even used more than 40% at most.


I'm hoping we can get a patch to solve the FPS drops. Have you tried the new Nvidia drivers? I heard they fixed a lot.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If people think this looks bad in comparison to vanilla Oblivion then they need to get their eyes tested. These were taken at High.


mmmmmm very pretty!!!!

You all with ATI cards should ask this guys whats up? Seems to be having a jolly ole time.


----------



## RangerCarlos

Here are some shots , i hope i can post picture even though i am new.


----------



## Mygaffer

OK, after playing I do have to say that I am a little bit dissappointed with how much of a console port this is. When I first played Morrowind in 2002 I was blown away by the world. Oblivion was an equally big jump forward.

Skyrim is a in some ways a step backwards. It seems very similar to Oblivion graphically. Worst yet the UI is absolutely horrible and not set up to work well with keyboard and mouse. I will play the game some more but not what I imagined all those years ago when I used to wonder what TES:V was going to look like.


----------



## Noize_Unit

cant wait to get home and see for myself, but i have a feeling without proper scaling i wont be able to ideally play this in eyefinity


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I'm hoping we can get a patch to solve the FPS drops. Have you tried the new Nvidia drivers? I heard they fixed a lot.


They do help alot , on my friend and I's computer it eliminated almost all of the fps drop's and any CTD's.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Yeah, i forced Vsync off and everything was smooth as butter, Vsync on was terrible.


I'll give it a try without vsync.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I'm hoping we can get a patch to solve the FPS drops. Have you tried the new Nvidia drivers? I heard they fixed a lot.


I just installed them, I'll see if vsync still gets huge drops, if it does, I'll just play without vsync.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerCarlos*
> 
> They do help alot , on my friend and I's computer it eliminated almost all of the fps drop's and any CTD's.


Newer than 285.62? Or the beta 285.79?


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Newer than 285.62?


Yep 285.79 beta


----------



## BradleyKZN

Do you guys think this will work on an Nvidia 7900GS 256mb, I know its a push, but im desperate lol


----------



## Noize_Unit

To anyone that has crossfire setup, i just saw this. Unsure if its been posted over here but a supposid fix to help boost FPS. i am not at home so im unable to test this out myself, if anyone tries this please post back with your results.

Source


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Do you guys think this will work on an Nvidia 7900GS 256mb, I know its a push, but im desperate lol


As of right now probably not , maybe down the road when they get a performance patch out.


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerCarlos*
> 
> Yep 285.79 beta


Ah ha! didn't see these, do they also help with BF3? nice

Been playing all morn, its ok, i never was a fan of Oblivion, but loved Fallout 3

It seems pretty deep and i'm liking the amount of open world,

For people experiencing crashing at start up diabling sli and changing the compatibility to vista to the lanucher.exe in steam apps (or wherever) then go back and enable sli,

Worked perfect for me.


----------



## ErOR

Just a note, turning off AA and enabling FXAA lets me max the game out completely, on a GTX275 with 60fps most of the time, very rare dips under 60. AA is the FPS killer I've noticed.

It looks quite good too, though at times the game lacks visuals, for example where is SSAO or something of that nature? And oh my those textures need to be upped some.

Apart from that it's very immerse and I'm lovin it


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Am I the only person who just took whatever default graphical settings the game defaulted to and set about just playing the game?

I normally would faff about with video settings, but once I got past the intro sequence, I couldn't stop playing for the next five hours.


----------



## Derek1387

So...I'm running crossfire and.not getting very good frames, known issue correct t? I get better performance in BF3


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So...I'm running crossfire and.not getting very good frames, known issue correct t? I get better performance in BF3


Disable Crossfire for now, for this game, you can use Radeon Pro to make a profile and disable it just for this game.


----------



## Derek1387

Edit. Yup.


----------



## Mudfrog

Played for around 30min before heading to bed.. So far it's decent but quite a few bugs. The most annoying being that "R" does not drop inventory like it should. I have a full inventory and can't get rid of anything. Also, it needs better mouse support.

It's playing good on my sig rig but I'm not in the wide open yet so things could change. Majority of the time it's pegged at 60fps as I haven't turned off vsync yet. CPU usage was around 45-60% and GPU usage is 75-90%. Some better drivers should help a bit.


----------



## HometownHero

Patiently waiting for Steam to finish unlocking my game files...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick*
> 
> Anybody having sound issues? Mine gets awfully quite and there is a fuzzy static sound.


YEP! I thought it was just me. I had to unplug my external DAC and just plug it back in though. Probably because it goes through my monitor. It was unplayable when that developed.


----------



## awdrifter

Follower question. Minor spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just hired Janessa, but the king appointed Lydia to me. If I dismiss Janessa do I have to pay her again if I want to use her? Which follower is better? Janessa or Lydia? Thanks.


----------



## sockpirate

Played for a few hours, noticed a few minor bugs.

-Minor screen flashing with an odd sound during the flashing (green tint on the flashing) seems to be only in certain areas

-In areas with water (mostly dungeons) you hear as if something is constantly in the water when not

-Enemies sometimes jolt across areas before finding their fixed path

-Sometimes hear a weird pounding noise, upon further exploration its usually an item bouncing around somewhere.

-With Vsync off, when you transition from large areas to small the fps increase makes mouse sensitivity go through the roof.

Other than this nothing i have experienced is game breaking, had a helluva time, sparks in one hand and fire in the other mmmmmm!


----------



## Mudfrog

Should be home from work around 2:30 then it's going to be a Skyrim fest.. will probably put my son's pc in offline mode and let him try it as well.

Edit: What are people using for the FOV? It's terrible. Anyone know what Oblivion / Morrowinds FOV was?

Here is a tweak guide if anyone is interested. Skyrim tweaks


----------



## Akusho

Well, I have just installed the game. I can't say it's ugly, but it could have been a lot more beautiful. I'm playing on high, and during the scene in town, before the character customization, i was getting 30-44 FPS while GPU usage was at ~45-50%... I really hope it gets better, because I can play Battlefield on half high half ultra and maintain ~40+ fps, and it has much more detail than Skyrim. Don't have the time to play further now, but will later.


----------



## aznguyen316

Anyone else think the menu system is clunky? I think it would work great on xbox but I just want to click through with the mouse, yet it makes me use my wasd keys to scroll and select.. kind of lame.

anyway game runs extremely well on my rig. 4.4ghz and unlocked 6950 @ 900core/1375 memory


----------



## Mudfrog

You guys really should not worry about the graphics. The Mod community will have it fixed shortly


----------



## noahhova

Yikes looks like I will need a system upgrade when the High Res Texture pack is released!!!


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Yikes looks like I will need a system upgrade when the High Res Texture pack is released!!!


You should be fine.. me on the other hand.. I don't think my 6950 1GB will handle them to well.


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So...I'm running crossfire and.not getting very good frames, known issue correct t? I get better performance in BF3


Try the link in my sig and see if that helps.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Here's my toon for the game


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Here's my toon for the game


She's purty









I always go with a dark elf on my first play through. Focus on stealth / archery / magic (dark bh is the guild of choice for me








)

I'll post a pic later but I basically try to come up with what I would look like if I was a dark elf haha


----------



## kcuestag

How do I disable vsync?

I tried doing it in the text file in My Documents but my FPS are still capped at 60.


----------



## Mudfrog

Anyone else have issues with block? In the help menu it said to hold Mouse Button 3 which is my sheath / draw weapon button. Needless to say that's not right, so either it's not working or that isn't the correct button.. or maybe you can't block with a sword.. only a shield?


----------



## aznguyen316

I blocked with my sword just using RMB.. aka mouse 2.


----------



## Mudfrog

I tried that.. pressing mouse 2 causes him to attack.. holding like they said causes him to use a strong attack. Maybe it has to do with duel wielding? Tried it with Mouse 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5...


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How do I disable vsync?
> I tried doing it in the text file in My Documents but my FPS are still capped at 60.


Here ya go.
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/11/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-improve-graphics-disable-vsync-change-fov-and-more/


----------



## noahhova

I got a hard copy of the game.

If I put it in steam as a non steam game will it auto patch it for me??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> I got a hard copy of the game.
> If I put it in steam as a non steam game will it auto patch it for me??


This game uses steamworks, which means even if you buy the hard copy of it, you have to activate it on Steam.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This game uses steamworks, which means even if you buy the hard copy of it, you have to activate it on Steam.


Great thanks......first hard copy of a game Ive ever bought on PC


----------



## kcuestag

I tried disabling VSYNC on the .ini file but it's still enabled, did any of you have any success disabling vsync?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> She's purty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always go with a dark elf on my first play through. Focus on stealth / archery / magic (dark bh is the guild of choice for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'll post a pic later but I basically try to come up with what I would look like if I was a dark elf haha


I haven't played much of this type of game








In Oblivian, all I did was "get out of the dungeon"









I'm thinking of focusing on archery, maybe magic and poll dancing, but IDK


----------



## noahhova

Has anyone tried this yet?

Whats the performance hit?

Antiallias and sharpening effect

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=21


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This game uses steamworks, which means even if you buy the hard copy of it, you have to activate it on Steam.


Good news. I would normally just buy it on steam but I got suckered into buying MW3 by my friend and it sucks so I'll be trading that in at Gamestop for Skyrim.


----------



## kdrxone

Well, it's time to hit it off at the land of Skyrim. C u guys in 2 days


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Good news. I would normally just buy it on steam but I got suckered into buying MW3 by my friend and it sucks so I'll be trading that in at Gamestop for Skyrim.


If MW3 is for PC it also uses steamworks and is tied to your steam account


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I tried that.. pressing mouse 2 causes him to attack.. holding like they said causes him to use a strong attack. Maybe it has to do with duel wielding? Tried it with Mouse 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5...


You can't block while dual wielding.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> If MW3 is for PC it also uses steamworks and is tied to your steam account


I got MW3 for XBOX. I used to have a lot of fun playing MW2 with all my friends but I guess the thrill is gone. Thankfully Gamestop can help remedy my mistake


----------



## pauly94

Wow the game really looks amazing, far better than I expected. It looks best with 8x aa and fxaa off, but my sli 580gtx still seem to struggle at some points: dipping down to 30fps sometimes in towns with 20% usage on both cards, but in most caves i go up to 120fps. I hope patches will fix it.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Looks like I'm going to have to put my amazon credit to good use. I've been so out of loop with the pc world over the last couple months with school (I.e. I got my 580 back from EVGA over 2 weeks ago and it's still just sitting in the box it came in) that I completely forgot skyrim as being released this week! Looks like I'll slap ol' bessy together and pay the extra 4 bucks for overnight shipping. This weekend I'm gonna get my medieval kleptomania on.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> She's purty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always go with a dark elf on my first play through. Focus on stealth / archery / magic (dark bh is the guild of choice for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I'll post a pic later but I basically try to come up with what I would look like if I was a dark elf haha
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played much of this type of game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Oblivian, all I did was "get out of the dungeon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of focusing on archery, maybe magic and poll dancing, but IDK
Click to expand...

Wow.. the dungeon wasn't very good.. should have stuck with it as the game got significantly better afterwards









I prefer stealth over brute force. There is so much more to a game when you sneak around and hide in the shadows.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Has anyone tried this yet?
> 
> Whats the performance hit?
> 
> Antiallias and sharpening effect
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=21


Very curious about this.. it looks a lot better with the mod.


----------



## Vrait

Looks decent. I won't be able to get it till like next Wednesday. haha


----------



## Artikbot

Okay. I'm about to GO DAMN MAD.

'This game is unavailable at the current time'.

WHAT THE...?! I'VE WAITED FOR YEARS AND NOW THIS?! WHAT ON EARTH IS UP WITH YOU STEAM?!


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, would it be stupid to max out the perk trees for Two-Handed, One-Handed and Block on the same character ? Havent played yet, downloading at the moment so dont really know what perks to choose for a warrior type character.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Okay. I'm about to GO DAMN MAD.
> 'This game is unavailable at the current time'.
> WHAT THE...?! I'VE WAITED FOR YEARS AND NOW THIS?! WHAT ON EARTH IS UP WITH YOU STEAM?!


I had to restart Steam.. might try that.


----------



## grossebeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I tried disabling VSYNC on the .ini file but it's still enabled, did any of you have any success disabling vsync?


One of the reviews was having the same issue with a ATI GPU and had to manually disable vsync in the drivers (probably a game profile for NVIDIA).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Here's my toon for the game


Here's mine:


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I had to restart Steam.. might try that.


Restarted like a hundred times, checked content integrity, now reinstalling it from scratch...

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
STEAM SERVERS ARE TOO OCCUPIED AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH DAMN YOU STEAM TEN MILLION FREAKING TIMES I KNEW IT WAS A BAD IDEA TO HAVE IT ON STEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMM


----------



## Lifeshield

Ooops double post. :/


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alphonze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *t-ramp*
> 
> IntKeys is cancelling Skyrim orders. I went and got it straight from Steam. I HATE STEAM.
> Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> The game requires Steam anyways to be played. You would have wound up there either way.
Click to expand...

No crap. Hence "*straight* from Steam".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why?


Mostly because it's ridiculous that it's required for games. As a program it works pretty good.

Anyway, I'm still kind of bothered by the forum change. Also haven't got a chance to play Skyrim yet, hopefully... sometime.


----------



## Artikbot

Why on earth didn't Newell and his company THINK ABOUT THIS?!

They knew they were going to have MASSIVE amounts of gamers, WHY did they not prevent an overload, WHY!!!!!

I'm about to punch the monitor.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

At least Bethesda already announced a patch for stability . TAKE A HINT EA .


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Here's mine:


It sure is better to have to look at her, than some bloke!
My toon likes to fight in her Bikini


----------



## Pillz Here

So my character is a female Dark Elf (mage/caster) and I just joined the Companions guild and it doesn't really feel like the right guild. Is there a way to leave or am I stuck with these guys?


----------



## the.FBI

Alright, game runs great on my desktop, My laptop is a sager 5160 with a gt 540m, game isn't detecting my graphics card and wants to run off of intel integrated, anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## noahhova

Mods are flowing out already guys.....

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/latest.php?page=1


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*
> 
> You can't block while dual wielding.


I gotta tell you. Haven't played yet, but this bothers me.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I gotta tell you. Haven't played yet, but this bothers me.


how come? wouldn't that be an unfair advantage? if i could block while dual wielding i would dual wield all the time.


----------



## Gunslash

I like it so far! Looks great, runs great all maxed [email protected]
I'm not exactly sure which direction I'll go with, but my character looks like a steroid-abusing rapist, so I doubt I'll be a good guy. I'm level 5, but so far I'm leveling up my archery, 1hand/2hand/block, destruction, sneak, heavy armor,lockpick....not sure what I'll end up with in the long run


----------



## Quesenek

I think I'm in love with this game!
I thought the lower resolution textures were going to bother me like they did at the first scene on the wagon, but to be honest I don't even notice that were low resolution out in the open world unless I'm just staring at them.
Over all I say this game is a winner. The environment is what OBLIVION mods were trying to create and it just looks amazing. You really get immersed in this game quite easily due to the attention to detail with basically everything.

I would like to know one thing. I thought you were suppose to be able to rotate and look at your items in your inventory. How do I do that?


----------



## Krud

You guys are killin me!

Im here at work, im free to browse the web but dont have my PC to play Skyrim with! Cant wait til 6pm!

I am still level one, dark elf, I was thinking of being a sneaky mage with a shield maybe, mmm would that work?

Running on ultra perfectly fine


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm only levelling up a few things

1 hand, archery, destruction, and sneak.


----------



## Sukach

Is there a lot of looting in Skyrim? I'm all about the loot like in Oblivion.


----------



## kdrxone

So whats the benefit of joining the Companions? Havent done that yet so interested if there is a point in doing it


----------



## Siigari

Okay guys, I think I found a somewhat exploitable, well, exploit.


Spoiler: Click



Alright. In the first dungeon you do, you can level your sneak just by sneaking against the wall in a certain location. Right after the three swinging blades, you will come to a small downwards stair. It's short, so don't run past it. If you walk onto the stairs (but not past!) you can sneak right in front of the skeleton dude just by walking into the left wall, and continuing to walk there. I have leveled my sneak 8 (EIGHT!) levels just by walking next to the wall. It's pretty ridiculous, but I bet that sneak is going to come in handy later! It takes approximately 64 seconds to level sneak up once, timed between sneak levels 28-30. (so 192 seconds for 3 levels.)



Additionally, but unrelated, be sure to investigate big cobwebs. Earlier in this dungeon against a wall with a skeleton laying on the ground I found a chest behind cobwebs which I couldn't really see. It had a really valuable item in it. What a treat!



Pic related.


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> So whats the benefit of joining the Companions? Havent done that yet so interested if there is a point in doing it


There's alot more loot than in Oblivion, I can tell you that much! Skyrim, End of my social life completely


----------



## Laten

181k people currently playing this on Steam 

http://store.steampowered.com/stats/

Most i've ever seen one game at. Too bad I gotta wait a couple months to get my rig done to play it


----------



## Siigari

Since we're sharing our characters, here's mine! Wearing the novice robes and hood! ;D



Does anybody know what class of armor robes/hoods are?


----------



## awdrifter

I stole a lot of books in the game, they are causing my character to be over weight. Can I sell them? Will I need them later? Thanks.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Okay guys, I think I found a somewhat exploitable, well, exploit.


This was the case in Oblivion as well. The only way for them to prevent this, would be to limit sneak leveling to one level per NPC in the area. I don't think there would be any other way to stop that.


----------



## Krud

from what i read you can put them in your player owned house. Not sure if its confirmed or not


----------



## hstanford1

Hey does anyone have an .ini that's configured to everything max?
Even with everything set in the launcher to ultra, I'm still seeing things that aren't changing in the SkyrimPrefs.ini

Just want to be able to play this at it's full capabilities, seems like the loader options aren't very detailed.


----------



## Newbie2009

Impulse buy just now on steam.


----------



## RangerCarlos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I stole a lot of books in the game, they are causing my character to be over weight. Can I sell them? Will I need them later? Thanks.


You can sell the for like a coin or two maybe depending n the book, IF they were looted, If they were stolen you;re SOL sorry :/ And you don't necessarily need them. Some boost your stats and some are just to read for fun


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Guys *PLEASE* stop posting spoilers!!!


----------



## Eggy88

What fps are ppl here seeing?

Im running:

3x6970 @ 950 / 1400
2600k @ 4.2Ghz

and with all GPU's enabled im seeing 50-65fps in open areas, sometimes dips to 20fps, with 2 GPU's enabled im seeing the same and even just 1 GPU i get around the same (+- 5 fps)
Settings are everything maxed out + FXAA @ 1920*1080 according to GPU-z all the GPU's are working @ 70-90%. Cpu is only using 4 threads, but still @ 60%

Can this game be that demanding? i mean im running BF @ 1080 with 100-120 fps, everything maxed out there to.


----------



## Bastyn99

Guys, I need some help! The vertical mouse speed in game is insanely high, making playing the game a complete mess. Mouse Acceleration and V-Sync have been disabled through the .ini tweaks, but the speed is still the same. Anyone know of a way to fix this ?


----------



## Newwt

I'm having a problem during the Golden Claw quest puzzle. I know the correct symbols, and I've read the journal. But when I go to activate the rings on the door they don't move. What am i missing here? If i put the claw in the lock it just wiggles(obviously cause its not the right combination).


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Ugh, I have no clue what race and class to play as. I sat there staring at the character creation for 20 minutes last night.

Is melee as boring as it was in Oblivion? First-person with swords just really didn't work well before.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> I'm having a problem during the Golden Claw quest puzzle. I know the correct symbols, and I've read the journal. But when I go to activate the rings on the door they don't move. What am i missing here? If i put the claw in the lock it just wiggles(obviously cause its not the right combination).


I'll PM you the details but you should try and have some sympathy for those who haven't played yet and try and be more thoughtful of spoilers.


----------



## noahhova

This game is amazing......don't listen to all the whiners ppl!! What massive open world game has ever come out bug free?? It doesn't happen...


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> And no way to disable V-synch.


To disable Vsync add "iPresentInterval=0" under the Display section in the Skyrim.ini file in your Users/USERNAME/My Documents/My Games/Skyrim folder.


----------



## Lifeshield

On one HD5770 I am getting roughly 40-45FPS. I believe that once CrossFireX is updated I will be able to run this at Ultra pretty easily. I'm finding Anti Aliasing to be a big performance hit so I turned it off and just run FXAA instead.

Here's a picture of what my settings get the game looking like, at a mix of High-Ultra settings along with some graphical tweaks, while being at respectable frame rates to play:










My settings:

First off if you have CrossFireX disable it, or play in Windowed mode. Not sure about SLI as I don't use it but if you have scaling problems then the same applies. If you can get it to scale somehow then by all means do so.

*Ini tweaks*

Disable mouse smoothing.

bMouseAcceleration=0

Disable Vsync.

Added iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section.

*Graphical tweaks*

Changed the following to improve shadows.

bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1

Added the following to the SkyrimPrefs.ini to improve the quality of water reflections.

bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1

*Graphics Adaptor and Resolution*

Graphics Adaptor: HD5770
Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Resolution 1920x1080
Anti Aliasing: Off (Best Performance)
Anisotropic Filtering: 16
Windowed Mode: Unchecked

*Detail*

Texture Quality: High
Radial Blur Quality: Medium
Shadow Detail: High
Decal Quantity: High
FXAA: Checked

Reflect Land:Checked
Reflect Trees: Checked
Reflect Objects: Checked
Reflect Sky: Unchecked

*View Distance*

Object Fade: 7
Actor Fade: 7
Grass Fade: 7
Specularity Fade: 10
Light Fade: 16
Item Fade: 7
Distant Object Detail: High
Object Detail Fade: Checked

Hope that helps anyone struggling to get the game running at a reasonable framerate.


----------



## Newwt

yeah, i tried to explain what was happening without giving to much of the quest away :/


----------



## pauly94

woops nvm


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Heres a nice list of current tweaks to make the game look/run smoother and better

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/11/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-improve-graphics-disable-vsync-change-fov-and-more/

*Before:*



*After:*


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Disable CrossFireX. I actually get negative scaling with it enabled.


Tried that, and I was also running lower settings than you posted, and my single 6970 is running 80-90% usage, on just medium grade settings. The results I got is similar to eggy88s, meaning I got about the same performance with 2, just a little bit less GPU usage on both cards. Example, Witcher 2 on medium settings, my 2 GPUs are working 40-50%, and it looks better and runs better than skyrim on medium.


----------



## Eggy88

Tried 1 card and actually saw abit of an increase in FPS. When from 40 to 50-55 outside, inside houses its 150-250.


----------



## Gunslash

So how exactly do you lockpick? I'm not getting it...first few locks were simple to guess, now I'm not sure.
thanks


----------



## Blackops_2

I have it in cart on steam. So couple of quick questions. Control system is ok? Runs well? Looks good ingame?


----------



## DoomDash

I disabled vsync, my 580 would drop to 30 fps at times ( 1920x1200 ). Hoping for a Nvidia update to make it more efficient.


----------



## Siigari

UGH I did something and now I can't repeat it!


Spoiler: Read this (SPOILER!)



Okay, so I went to the Riverwood trader. Randomly, Camilla said "I'm happy we're friends. Here have this token of appreciation" or somesuch. At the same time, Lucan said something similar, adding "don't think we're married" or somesuch. What did he give me? I couldn't see what it was, and I reloaded the save state and now it won't show. Argh!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslash*
> 
> So how exactly do you lockpick? I'm not getting it...first few locks were simple to guess, now I'm not sure.
> thanks


I was wondering the same thing while trying to unlock a chest I tried turning with A and it didn't work. Then I tried D at the same spot and it worked... It's kind of confusing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I have it in cart on steam. So couple of quick questions. Control system is ok? Runs well? Looks good ingame?


Controls are AWFUL if you're using KBAM. Runs well, and looks pretty good on ultra.


----------



## hazarada

been playing for a while now, love it to bits, any word on when creation kit gets released?


----------



## Angrybutcher

I had an issue in the first cave system, before you go outside. Every time I would equip my bow, the NPC I was following opened a gate, run through and the game would freeze or crash to desktop. Did that 3 or 4 times. The next time, I did not equip the bow, and it continued without issue.


----------



## Russ369

Is it just me, cuz i dunno but whenever the flame animation is triggered (like from the dragon or someone catching on fire), it shows up as big black blocks... Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## dave12

Has anyone else had a problem with the game just closing? It has been happening to me quite a bit for the last few hours.


----------



## StarDestroyer

just watch a little vid, sounds like falloutNV, looks like it with the lock picking


----------



## tryceo

What race should I be??? Orc or Nord?


----------



## Artikbot

Depends on your style. Orcs are 'tougher' while Nords are a bit more versatile. Not only heavy combat oriented.

Btw guys, have you found a place (besides the ovious house) to store items? The damn dragon bones/scales weigh SOOOO MUCH I can't barely carry anything besides those items (they cost an arm and a leg!) and my armor/sword/bow.

Agh!

Or, is there any merchant willing to buy them, so I can get a house? :/


----------



## Razi3l

My opinion so far is that while the graphics are improved somewhat over Oblivion (mostly just the effects) it isn't anything amazing and nowhere near what I expected (we all remember those early trailers and gameplay videos?).









The character faces are improved massively, they don't look like they are 90 years old anymore (compared to Oblivion) but they still look bad, or at least the females do, In my opinion. Hope somebody does re-texture mods soon.

There are also _a lot of bugs and glitches_ in this game, which while I did expect out of a Bethesda title, I thought that because this one is so big they may actually do a half-decent job and do some quality testing.. guess not?









I keep getting stuck in places, in menus, clicking/scrolling or navigating menus sometimes doesn't work too well, sometimes trying to exit out of one of them does nothing and the auto save is annoying because I attacked one guy (NPC) and he was apparently one of those important people since he wouldn't die, and so i ran inside a building and he followed, and then i left and he followed and I ran far away and he still came after me. I tried loading 3 different saves, one was before I entered the house (he was hostile), one was inside the house and one was when I left it again (still hostile), the only other save I had was from scratch. -_-


_They call him Boss..._


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Anyone been able to figure how to change the mouse X and Y axis settings? My Y is way freaking faster then my X even though acceleration is turned off and its REALLY annoying


----------



## VoodooActual

Love the game, But two issues -

One, no background noises? IE, No nature/natural noises









Two, I'm in the tomb with the dragonstone bit for the wizard at the Dragonreach, but i'm at these swinging half-moon blades that seem to glitch and kill me even when they're retracted? Makes getting past incredibly hard


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Anyone been able to figure how to change the mouse X and Y axis settings? My Y is way freaking faster then my X even though acceleration is turned off and its REALLY annoying


Apparently this should fix it:

[Controls]

fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0200

fMouseHe adingXScale=0.0200


----------



## middydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*
> 
> i'm at a loss as to these being bad graphics. i think they're gorgeous. this game is unreal! The exploration, the quests, the gear, the story, the sound, i've loved everything about this so far. i am so hooked.
> -NvidiaNewbie


Couldn't agree with you more. Amazing game. The exploration is amazing.


----------



## middydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerCarlos*
> 
> I Have No clue how you guys can think that! Compare this..


I too am boggled at the graphic comments. Game looks gorgeous on my setup. The play also is fabulous. They made a winner with this one. I was so tired after messing around for an hour or more I had to take a break. These midnight releases are killer lol.


----------



## Mudfrog

Played a little more.. CTD









I still can't drop stuff from my inventory. If I have "activate" bound to my mouse I can't take books. This game while fun is soooo buggy.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

The game interface and HUD really sucks to be honest. How the hell can I favorite anything when it doesn't even work? Can't I map spells to keys on my mouse or keyboard? What the hell? I hate having to use that TAB key so much also


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Played a little more.. CTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't drop stuff from my inventory. If I have "activate" bound to my mouse I can't take books. This game while fun is soooo buggy.


Hit "R" to drop stuff from inventory


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Apparently this should fix it:
> [Controls]
> fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0200
> fMouseHe adingXScale=0.0200


Do you need to add that? I found game controller and only one mouse setting in the ini file


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Apparently this should fix it:
> [Controls]
> fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0200
> fMouseHe adingXScale=0.0200
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need to add that? I found game controller and only one mouse setting in the ini file
Click to expand...

Whichever settings aren't there you'll need to add.


----------



## brettjv

A few things, guys:

1) Crossfire IS NOT YET SUPPORTED, so just turn it off for now. That, or maybe try re-naming the .exe to (whatever is the proper .exe name for) Oblivion ... it just might work.

As an aside, In my experience w/Crossfire ... you can sometimes see 'usage' on all your cards (via AB), leading you to think that they're all working, but that doesn't mean they actually are. Even if the temps rise on all the cards, it doesn't mean x-fire is working properly.

2) SLI can work ... but you need to install the latest Beta driver to get the profile.

3) This game is VERY CPU dependent when on Ultra settings, esp. when outdoors. So ... if you're running w/CPU at stock, it can significantly affect your framerate vs. what you'd get w/a fat OC.

4) The game is dual-thread *only*. Which means if you have a quad, you may want to consider disabling two cores (and/or HT) if that allows you to get a noticeably higher OC out of your chip.

5) You should expect that seeing an overall CPU usage (i.e. graph all cores onto one graph in TM) of 2/Core Count (i.e. 50% if your proc has 4 cores/threads) to be the highest total usage you'll ever see, and if you're around that CPU usage level, you are likely getting CPU BN'd.

EDIT: So, mine finished downloading from Steam but I can't play til tonight. I have a couple questions though:

1) How does the game play on PC using the xbox controller (I know, Blasphemy ... but I prefer my controller unless a game requires precise aiming ... which I sense this one doesn't)
2) Is Steam Cloud supported?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Whichever settings aren't there you'll need to add.


Tried adding and it just crashes the game.


----------



## subassy

Tom's has a bench mark report up in case anybody would find it useful...


----------



## Nautilus

dude.. i'm speechless.. what an outrageous crap is this? the controls man, they're literally crap.

Oh and the sound... it's below the avarage. i'm playing with x-fi titanium fatal1ty champion + Sennheiser HD215 headphones and hearing the 128Kbit MP3ishness in the sound. Too much compression. Definetely didn't like what i heard.


----------



## DBEAU

Okay, well none of the Gamestops around here have any extra copies for PC. They only have what people pre-ordered. The reason I'm trying to get it from Gamestop is so I can trade in a game to save some money. One Gamestop I talked to the girl told me that she could sell me a digital copy. Being that this is steamworks would I just get a code and activate it on steam or would I have to go through that Gamestop download app? Thanks.


----------



## Crouch

It's amazing that it's only 5GB !!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> Oh and the sound... it's below the avarage. i'm playing with x-fi titanium fatal1ty champion + Sennheiser HD215 headphones and hearing the 128Kbit MP3ishness in the sound. Too much compression. Definetely didn't like what i heard.


Sounds awesome on my X-Fi using PAX drivers. Try those

http://www.paxyoursoundout.com/PaxyoursoundoutNoRadio.html


----------



## eXe.Lilith

That's a no go on Steam Cloud.

Just beat the main storyline on my desktop, checked on the laptop, no saves there. Would have to manually copy them files from one My Documents folder to the other...

Edit @Crouch: It's only 5GB because as in all TES games, all the textures and meshes and whatnot are stored in bsa archives that are heavily compressed.
I've actually used BSA Browser from Oblivion to try and extract all the ressources, game adds up to 12GB


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Hit "R" to drop stuff from inventory


Obviously.. yet it doesn't work..


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Okay, well none of the Gamestops around here have any extra copies for PC. They only have what people pre-ordered. The reason I'm trying to get it from Gamestop is so I can trade in a game to save some money. One Gamestop I talked to the girl told me that she could sell me a digital copy. Being that this is steamworks would I just get a code and activate it on steam or would I have to go through that Gamestop download app? Thanks.


You should be able to just use the code directly in Steam.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How do I disable vsync?
> I tried doing it in the text file in My Documents but my FPS are still capped at 60.


you have to add it to the list in your Nvidia control panel, it being the Skyrim.exe then select force off.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> My opinion so far is that while the graphics are improved somewhat over Oblivion (mostly just the effects) it isn't anything amazing and nowhere near what I expected (we all remember those early trailers and gameplay videos?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The character faces are improved massively, they don't look like they are 90 years old anymore (compared to Oblivion) but they still look bad, or at least the females do, In my opinion. Hope somebody does re-texture mods soon.
> There are also _a lot of bugs and glitches_ in this game, which while I did expect out of a Bethesda title, I thought that because this one is so big they may actually do a half-decent job and do some quality testing.. guess not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep getting stuck in places, in menus, clicking/scrolling or navigating menus sometimes doesn't work too well, sometimes trying to exit out of one of them does nothing and the auto save is annoying because I attacked one guy (NPC) and he was apparently one of those important people since he wouldn't die, and so i ran inside a building and he followed, and then i left and he followed and I ran far away and he still came after me. I tried loading 3 different saves, one was before I entered the house (he was hostile), one was inside the house and one was when I left it again (still hostile), the only other save I had was from scratch. -_-
> 
> _They call him Boss..._


Rick James?!?!?!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Obviously.. yet it doesn't work..


If you remapped that key, find out what its changed too. Thats the problem I was having with the favorites button until I just now figured out that the game doesn't show while your playing what youv'e remapped the key too, it just states the "Default" key even if its not that anymore


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> you have to add it to the list in your Nvidia control panel, it being the Skyrim.exe then select force off.


Or you can edit the ini file for it as well

*Disable Vsync*

Access the SkyrimPrefs.ini again and add iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section.


----------



## Dustin1

Has anyone else experienced the "Clipping"?

Example - Jump on the side of a mountain or huge formation, then just run into the mountain whilst holding forward and notice your character will NEVER fall?

Other than that, the only other bug or work around I've found is that when you mess up on a quest or anything the second or third time around the other AI's will disappear until you start getting a fight or something.

Love the game, just figured I'd share my experiences so far and see if anyone else has noticed this and or has anything they'd like to add.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Okay, well none of the Gamestops around here have any extra copies for PC. They only have what people pre-ordered. The reason I'm trying to get it from Gamestop is so I can trade in a game to save some money. One Gamestop I talked to the girl told me that she could sell me a digital copy. Being that this is steamworks would I just get a code and activate it on steam or would I have to go through that Gamestop download app? Thanks.


It's a steam game. You can't sell it back to anybody, it's forever tied to your steam account. May as well just buy it through steam and let it download. Only reason to buy it boxed is if the disc is up for cheap some place. Even then you'll just be copying the files over and activating on steam. Trust me, I'd love to be wrong about this









Plus side at least it will stay patched.

Edit: sorry, i misread your post as saying you wanted to save money by trading skyrim for pc in later...


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> dude.. i'm speechless.. what an outrageous crap is this? the controls man, they're literally crap.
> Oh and the sound... it's below the avarage. i'm playing with x-fi titanium fatal1ty champion + Sennheiser HD215 headphones and hearing the 128Kbit MP3ishness in the sound. Too much compression. Definetely didn't like what i heard.


WHAT?

The controls... I found them pretty okay. Not bothering me. I confuse the E and the space, as they were swapped in Oblivion, but nothing too serious. I already got used to it.

And as for the sound, I found it super immersive and super well positioned!!

There's a bit of sound superposition when the sound doesn't come from the sides or the front, but nothing I care that much about. Environment is super well recreated.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> If you remapped that key, find out what its changed too. Thats the problem I was having with the favorites button until I just now figured out that the game doesn't show while your playing what youv'e remapped the key too, it just states the "Default" key even if its not that anymore


It doesn't list anything as "R" so what was the original "R" button? Next time I get on I'll see if it has a default config and try again.


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> UGH I did something and now I can't repeat it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read this (SPOILER!)
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I went to the Riverwood trader. Randomly, Camilla said "I'm happy we're friends. Here have this token of appreciation" or somesuch. At the same time, Lucan said something similar, adding "don't think we're married" or somesuch. What did he give me? I couldn't see what it was, and I reloaded the save state and now it won't show. Argh!


It's a quest item. Same thing happened to me, just keep going, you still have it on you.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1*
> 
> Has anyone else experienced the "Clipping"?
> 
> Example - Jump on the side of a mountain or huge formation, then just run into the mountain whilst holding forward and notice your character will NEVER fall?


Yeah that's part of like every RPG though. I love using it to climb mountains and stuff.


----------



## Tarthal

Anyone figured out how to hold and pick up items like in well every other elder scrolls and fallout beth game? Mean without puting them into your inventory.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Its pretty official that this game is tied to and limited in performance due to the fact it only utilizes 2 threads. Which is really gay. I hope they fix this, in fact I demand they fix this before I even think about buying the game.
> I got a 3 year old piece of Emachines junk sitting on the floor next to me that could run skyrim on minimum settings and get 20-30 FPS, and I can't even max this game out steady 60 FPS on my rig below?


Not looking to start a debate about this, but as long as you never drop below ~30fps, your eyes will know no different. Your issue is likely your xfire GPUs. If you haven't already, disable xfire until a proper driver is released.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Not looking to start a debate about this, but as long as you never drop below ~30fps, your eyes will know no different. Your issue is likely your xfire GPUs. If you haven't already, disable xfire until a proper driver is released.


I got the impression he doesn't even have the game.


----------



## Cooljohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sukach*
> 
> Is there a lot of looting in Skyrim? I'm all about the loot like in Oblivion.


No they dumbed it down a lot. It's a console port and stripped down compared to oblivion, but it's still fun.


----------



## blacksky

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't they state a patch would be available on launch day?


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cooljohnson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sukach*
> 
> Is there a lot of looting in Skyrim? I'm all about the loot like in Oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> No they dumbed it down a lot. It's a console port and stripped down compared to oblivion, but it's still fun.
Click to expand...

HAHAHA. Wait what?

I'm thinking that most people here haven't even played the game









Looting dumbed down? There are more barrels, more sacks, more enemy drops, more JEWELS dropping, more precious stones dropping, a MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH more extensive crafting system involving hundreds of materials, not to mention there's WAY more armor sets tha before.

Dumbed down you say? I think it's vastly expanded. Not to mention the alchemy/cooking ingredients. They even have variants under the same product.


----------



## Winty

The character models are so ugly...







It's not too much of a problem, but I had to change my sound settings just to get the game to launch, the mouse's Y axis is indeed slower then X axis, controls are horrid, and the graphics aren't quite what I expected. It's almost as if Bethesda is relying on the modding community to fix the game - I paid $60 for a AAA title game, not some half-done game.


----------



## Faraz

Absolutely loving this game so far. Loved Morrowind. Loved Oblivion. And now I'm enjoying the hell out of Skyrim.

My only issue is with the keyboard/mouse control being so awkward, but what can you do? Good thing I keep a 360 controller handy for just such situations.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> HAHAHA. Wait what?
> I'm thinking that most people here haven't even played the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looting dumbed down? There are more barrels, more sacks, more enemy drops, more JEWELS dropping, more precious stones dropping, a MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCH more extensive crafting system involving hundreds of materials, not to mention there's WAY more armor sets tha before.
> Dumbed down you say? I think it's vastly expanded. Not to mention the alchemy/cooking ingredients. They even have variants under the same product.


no kidding... lol, no way did they dumb down looting

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## wrekt

ok - am I ******ed, but how do I adjust the sound settings? I swore I saw it under the launcher, but now I can't seem to find it....game keeps crashing, hope that does the fix.


----------



## Clawbog

Hey guys, where can I buy this game for cheap?


----------



## Artikbot

Yes. It fixed quite a lot of bugs (don't think there are any release notes though), but it's impossible to fix ALL the bugs. Not in a game the span of Skyrim.

I also find Skyrim to be vastly bigger in terms of explorability compared to Cyrodiil. Could be because the mountains are full of caverns, there's parts where you have three caverns one above the another, every cave is different to other ones...

I'm in freaking love with the game.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

right there with u artikbot. good thing we dont have to duel for skyrims love lol

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Lifeshield

Game looks stunning!





































Those aren't even Ultra.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Yeah, you head towards one point on the map where you plan to go, and by the time you get there there's about 5 other new places popping up on your radar to go explore....................and then you hear that farmiliar cry come out of nowhere and you look at the sky.............then you press R









Edit: Looks like clicking "reply" on a post doesn't actually allow you to post a *reply*







.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone able to play Skyrim on Eyefinity/Surround? When I launch the game all it gives me is some worthless crap resolutions listed. I've changed the resolution in the SkyrimPrefs.ini but it still won't launch and tells me: Failed to initialize renderer.

Is every freaking game these days designed solely around playing on 720P **** consoles?


----------



## Nautilus

Guys i cannot deselect a spell. Once i select a spell it stucks to that hand and doesn't matter what i click it just doesn't go away. It's a very annoying thing. I'm really frustrated with this new UI.


----------



## [email protected]

Is it true this game has crappy graphics?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> If a publisher that doesn't have the time to sufficiently optimize the game for PC, they don't deserve my money.


You won't be playing many PC games anymore then


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> This game reeks of console port. "Acquired" it a few minutes ago, and it's decided that I'm never buying this game. If a publisher that doesn't have the time to sufficiently optimize the game for PC, they don't deserve my money.


It does indeed have the stench of "blatant port". I already knew I was going to be using my 360 controller before I even bought the game.

That however, has done nothing to stop me from being involuntarily sucked into the world of Skyrim and enjoying myself thoroughly.

Horses for courses I guess.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nautilus*
> 
> Guys i cannot deselect a spell. Once i select a spell it stucks to that hand and doesn't matter what i click it just doesn't go away. It's a very annoying thing. I'm really frustrated with this new UI.


Go into the Spell listing usking the "P" key and select which ones you wanna change to on left and right mouse buttons or use your inventory list. Build up your favorites so its easier to switch around spells


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Game looks stunning!
> [...]
> Those aren't even Ultra.


Completely agree with you.

Skyrim is a great example that you don't need CryEngine3 and a GTX580 QuadSLi to get breathtaking sights.























































It shines especially in motion. I could stare at hours at the animals cruising together, at hunters looting animals, at giants cruising with their mammoths...

This game really gives me the sense of a 'live world'. It's not perfect, but it really gets close to it.


----------



## xFyre

It looks pretty good. Shame that there's no DX11 support though, would've been great to have tessellation. Todd Howard said that a DX11 patch could be a possibility, but I doubt they'll actually do it unless we rant a lot.


----------



## refeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> It looks pretty good. Shame that there's no DX11 support though, would've been great to have tessellation. Todd Howard said that a DX11 patch could be a possibility, but I doubt they'll actually do it unless we rant a lot.


Why? Bethesda is known to patch games for years, for a variety of reasons. They certainly support games across all platforms very well, regardless of what people in this thread like to say.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is it true this game has crappy graphics?


If you think this game has crap graphics then I suggest you go back to Minecraft.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> It looks pretty good. Shame that there's no DX11 support though, would've been great to have tessellation. Todd Howard said that a DX11 patch could be a possibility, but I doubt they'll actually do it unless we rant a lot.


Skyrim looks good in the way it was intended to be looked at.

It doesn't expect you to stop and stare at the slightest stone to see if the texture's 2048x2048 or not. It's built in a way that it catches you as a whole. The mountains embrace your character, your feet blends with the grass, and the constantly moving creatures/NPCs keep you focused on the dynamic world around you.

It actually looks pretty decent down to the detail, too.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> This game reeks of console port. "Acquired" it a few minutes ago, and it's decided that I'm never buying this game. If a publisher that doesn't have the time to sufficiently optimize the game for PC, they don't deserve my money.


Well then I hope you've uninstalled it from your computer since it is such a horrible port that you are not going to buy. I assume that means you won't play the actual game, right?

I actually agree with you that it is a total port, I was actually pretty disappointed to buy it on launch, install it, and realize just how much of a port it was. Made me a little bit sad.

That being said that does not justify playing the game for free. If you pirated it, didn't like it b/c it is a port, then uninstalled it I wouldn't have any problem. The problem happens when people pirate a game, put it down for being a port or having bad DRM, but still playing the pirated copy without buying the game. That is not ok and your justification is just that, a justification.


----------



## iCrap

has anyone gotten this game to work with a Logitech F170 controller? also any eyefinity?


----------



## tetutato

Got this game this morning. (Stupid they permanently region locked all the RU keys (even with activation you still need VPN to play it :/); actually had to pay full retail price on steam for it) But still, game's worth it and it runs amazing on my rig in sig. Graphics is a bit disappointing as some others have mentioned but gameplay definitely makes up for it. Especially after the first dragon fight that is.


----------



## iDeal

Loving the game so far, but yes at the moment it is a poorly optimized port. A patch should fix the issues but could someone help me with a fix for the below:

1. Eyefinity - how do I prevent stretching/magnifying of the left/right monitors (fish eye)?
2. Any fix for Crossfire issues relating to poor frame rates...is the only fix to disable my second GPU?

Thanks guys


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> Well then I hope you've uninstalled it from your computer since it is such a horrible port that you are not going to buy. I assume that means you won't play the actual game, right?
> I actually agree with you that it is a total port, I was actually pretty disappointed to buy it on launch, install it, and realize just how much of a port it was. Made me a little bit sad.
> That being said that does not justify playing the game for free. If you pirated it, didn't like it b/c it is a port, then uninstalled it I wouldn't have any problem. The problem happens when people pirate a game, put it down for being a port or having bad DRM, but still playing the pirated copy without buying the game. That is not ok and your justification is just that, a justification.


It's long gone from my computer. Even if I played through it, it wouldn't have been a lost sale for Bethesda because I would've never intended to buy it in the first place.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> 2. Any fix for Crossfire issues relating to poor frame rates...is the only fix to disable my second GPU?
> Thanks guys


Can try forcing a Bioshock or Oblivion profile through Radeon Pro. That's worked for some people.

I just ran one card and was getting 45FPS. It's not that hard on graphics cards to be honest. Just poor CrossFireX scaling at the moment.


----------



## turrican9

I love Skyrim! At first I thought it was bad. I didn't like the controls and thought the graphics looked ugly. But after about an hour into the game something happened... I just began loving the graphics, atmosphere and music more and more. Also, when you get used to the controls, using the keyboard, the menus are actually pretty good.

This game is simply astonishing. I've spent several hundred hours in Oblivion, but I must say that Oblivion doesn't even come close to Skyrim!

I'm sure this will be game of the year, and also probably the RPG of all times! Hats off for Bethesda! Well done!


----------



## Tarthal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarthal*
> 
> Anyone figured out how to hold and pick up items like in well every other elder scrolls and fallout beth game? Mean without puting them into your inventory.


So anyone know? Found a manual on steams webtsite but nothing. IE if you want to place certain items in a certain way in the game world.


----------



## Coma

Where can I go to train additional damaging magic? Also, how do I increase the level of my magic from Novice to Apprentice, and higher?


----------



## DBEAU

Downloading now... couldn't help myself.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> It's long gone from my computer. Even if I played through it, it wouldn't have been a lost sale for Bethesda because I would've never intended to buy it in the first place.


Like I said I have no problem with people pirating a game to demo it then purchasing the game. But when people pirate the game and pretend that it is the DRM or the port nature of it, or whatever excuse, but still play the heck out of the game, well that is just self serving baloney they are feeding themselves and anyone who will listen.

If you did play it then why not buy it? That makes no sense. If it being a port is enough to ruin a game and make it not worth buying then surely it ruins the game to the point of not playing. If you sit and play the game then obviously it is worth at the very least your time.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Not looking to start a debate about this, but as long as you never drop below ~30fps, your eyes will know no different. Your issue is likely your xfire GPUs. If you haven't already, disable xfire until a proper driver is released.


I can definitely tell when I drop from 60 to 30 fps...


----------



## turrican9

I've found I can max everything with my sig rig in 1920x1200 using 8xAA. I'm using Vsync, so it looks better if I can maintain 60FPS all the time.

So I think I've found the one setting that caused it to drop under 60FPS at often times, and that is shadow quality. I dropped it from ultra to high. That seemed to remedy the drops down to 40FPS +..

When using Vsync there is a huge difference when dropping below 60FPS. I experience jerkiness and lagging. Keeping Vsync all the time simply feels perfect for me.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I've found I can max everything with my sig rig in 1920x1200 using 8xAA. I'm using Vsync, so it looks better if I can maintain 60FPS all the time.
> So I think I've found the one setting that caused it to drop under 60FPS at often times, and that is shadow quality. I dropped it from ultra to high. That seemed to remedy the drops down to 40FPS +..
> When using Vsync there is a huge difference when dropping below 60FPS. I experience jerkiness and lagging. Keeping Vsync all the time simply feels perfect for me.


I'm sure that 2600k @ 4.8 helps quite a bit but nevertheless this is good news for me being that I also have a gtx570


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refeek*
> 
> Why? Bethesda is known to patch games for years, for a variety of reasons. They certainly support games across all platforms very well, regardless of what people in this thread like to say.


A DX11 patch represents a significant engine overhaul, it's not just fixing a couple of bugs. I have high hopes that they do it, but I won't hold my breath.

Still, like I said, the game looks pretty. I've been waiting for this game for years, and I'm as hyped as ever. I was supposed to get my copy today, along with the sweet cloth map pre order bonus (I hope) , but it would appear it's slightly delayed... Darn post office. May consider "acquiring" it for the weekend.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> I can definitely tell when I drop from 60 to 30 fps...


Human eyes are more sensitive than most think. Even at very elevated framerates your eyes can tell the difference. On my 120Hz monitor, I can clearly tell when I drop below 100FPS from 120 if I just circle the camera around a little.

From 60 to 30 it's extremely noticeable. Night and day.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> EDIT: So, mine finished downloading from Steam but I can't play til tonight. I have a couple questions though:
> 1) How does the game play on PC using the xbox controller (I know, Blasphemy ... but I prefer my controller unless a game requires precise aiming ... which I sense this one doesn't)
> 2) Is Steam Cloud supported?


1) Yes. It feels like it was designed for it, i've found it much more enjoyable to play with an xbox controller. Works straight away, just plug it in.

2) No. There's no steam cloud for save games or settings.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I'm sure that 2600k @ 4.8 helps quite a bit but nevertheless this is good news for me being that I also have a gtx570


Actually, I'm running my 2600K at 4.4GHz now.


----------



## wrekt

anyone know how to drop the sound settings hz? can't seem to find that 'fix'


----------



## EternalRest

How is this game? Worth the money?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrekt*
> 
> anyone know how to drop the sound settings hz? can't seem to find that 'fix'


It's not in the game, it's in windows' control panel. Select output device, then right click on speakers. It's in the properties.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrekt*
> 
> anyone know how to drop the sound settings hz? can't seem to find that 'fix'


Try this...
Quote:


> 6# Skyrim - No Sound Fix
> If you can't hear any sound, update your audio drivers and restart your PC. If it doesn't resolve after that, try running the game in Stereo sound settings. You can set this sound setting in your sound control panel.
> 
> If you still can't resolve it, set the audio quality to 41K - you can do that by going into Playback Devices > Speakers (Or Any Sound Device) > Properties > Advanced and choose Studio Quality 41K 16bit.
> 
> Read more: http://segmentnext.com/2011/11/11/skyrim-crashes-freezes-sound-keys-errors-fps-lag-textures-and-fixes/#ixzz1dRxekDUC


http://segmentnext.com/2011/11/11/skyrim-crashes-freezes-sound-keys-errors-fps-lag-textures-and-fixes/


----------



## wrekt

thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> How is this game? Worth the money?


Personally, I'd say yes.

There's a few bugs here and there, but overall it is a great game.


----------



## xFyre

One thing I wanted to ask:

Has anyone with a 3D Vision setup tried it out? I checked out some screens on 3dvisionlive.com and it seems to me that the crosshair is STILL 2D, much like Oblivion's.

Is it?

Also, wasn't Bethesda supposed to release a patch today? I think I read about that somewhere.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Personally, I'd say yes.
> There's a few bugs here and there, but overall it is a great game.


With your SLI set up do you sometimes get the dark green screen flashing? I had to disable my tri-SLI in order for it to stop. Game runs fine on 1 card but still get better fps with the 3, never drop below 90 with the 3 but also never drop below 40 with the 1.


----------



## EmeraldICE

Phew. I've been playing this game since 2:00ish this afternoon. I'm loving it so far. I've been playing a straight 7 hours and feel like I've barely even scratched the surface of this game, seriously.
I'm not sure why so many people are having performance issues. Maybe this game just doesn't support newer cards that well yet. I'm running a 260-216, playing on ultra, and haven't dipped below 40fps.


----------



## theturbofd

anyone get SLI working? I cant seem to :[ I even downloaded the new drivers and changed the no to yes in the renderinfo

Also I'm a thief in the game







I stole all these weapons from whiterun and the owner sent a contract for a group of people to kill me. Luckily guards helped me and I found the contract on someone with his name on it. My question is what am I suppose to do with it? I would have supposed maybe giving it to a guard to arrest the guy but then again I dont think the game works like that.


----------



## Carnaged

The only slight annoyance I have with the game is I get a stutter every so often, for one second and then back to normal, sometimes inside sometimes out. I moved the game onto my SSD boot drive from my black caviar 2tb but no difference. I could buy another 60gb SSD for this but I don't think it would make it stop.


----------



## razaice

Xbox 360 controller or kb/m?


----------



## Hindsight

Hey all, I read that you can enable ambient occlusion in NVidia cards for Skyrim and it really helps. The instructions I read started with:

_

First, you need to create a profile for Skyrim in your nVidia control panel. Just do this the usual way - point it at the tesv.exe file, if you don't already have a 'Skyrim' profile listed (I think the latest beta adds one). You don't actually need to change anything, here, just make sure you have a profile for Skyrim._

When I select the tesv.exe file in nVidia control panel, the option foro ambient occlusion says, "Not supported for this application."

Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmeraldICE*
> 
> Phew. I've been playing this game since 2:00ish this afternoon. I'm loving it so far. I've been playing a straight 7 hours and feel like I've barely even scratched the surface of this game, seriously.
> I'm not sure why so many people are having performance issues. Maybe this game just doesn't support newer cards that well yet. I'm running a 260-216, playing on ultra, and haven't dipped below 40fps.


I've been playing for 16 and i feel like i've only dented the surface.


----------



## ErOR

Anyone know how to change the FOV? This is killing me. I've tried editing the file Skyrim.ini in My Games/Skyrim by adding a line to it fdefaultfov=90 but no change?


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Please guys respect the TOS when posting in this thread.


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> On my 120Hz monitor, I can clearly tell when I drop below 100FPS from 120 if I just circle the camera around a little.
> From 60 to 30 it's extremely noticeable. Night and day.


Running at 120FPS on this monitor makes the game so damn smooth and then when I hit 60FPS, I feel like my framerate just got punched in the face. I want to say I need another 580, but then that would be a complete waste of money ATM since the generation of graphics cards are coming out soon and I could get a great deal on another 580 then. Which would make SLI a great bang for my buck later on. I should just be happy my game doesn't dip below 60 for now

Anyways, an Amazing game nobody should miss out on, but I did play the hell out of Oblivion so I have my bias. Those who have beat the game already, DO NOT spoil it!


----------



## theturbofd

Been roaming around the mountains and........... well I'll just leave this here


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

game still crash to desktop for no reason whatsoever ... annoying I can't play games when they come out... Might just exchange my tow 6950s for a 580 and get all the crashing and problem over with ...


----------



## Aluc13

how is the game? I didnt like Oblivion all that much. So, if I didn't is this game relatively the same? Didn't like the leveling and the way the journal recorded your quests. I could never really find the main quest line.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

is anyone else map all... blurry?


----------



## Soulfire

So, incredible game but very buggy performance-wise.

The most jarring issue is the variable Y-axis mouse sensitivity with FPS... Extremely annoying going into a house, hitting 300 fps, and hardly being able to move around. Likewise going outside and hitting 30 fps in a town, so it takes forever to look up/down. And no, the SkyrimPref.ini fix didn't work for me at all; it just made the Y axis even more pronounced.

And then there's the FPS issue that I still don't understand. I'm getting 30ish FPS at times in towns like Whiterun and Riverwood, with an OC'd GTX 570 and i5 750 OC'd to 3.2ghz... Still no clue what could be causing it, since others with the 570 are running the game flawlessly. The game doesn't even use much of the GPU - it rarely tops 60% in towns when I'm at 30 FPS. The only explanation at this point would be CPU, but I highly doubt that could cause such immense FPS lag.

If anyone has answers/solutions to either issues, I'd love you forever. Spent more time searching for fixes today than playing.


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Been roaming around the mountains and........... well I'll just leave this here


Lol


----------



## ironman1478

have you guys tried the favorites option in the game? i can't seem to get it to equip items in the right hand, which totally defeats the purpose of the favorites menu because i always have to go into the regular menus to equip a new weapon. anybody else notice this?


----------



## Hand_Grenade

My dark elf exploring the mountains near Windhelm. I totally forgot about the main quest and went exploring instead. I just hoped on my pony and rode from one side of the country to the other visiting all the major towns.










Also has anyone found these npcs from the preview screenshots. Particularly these two


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironman1478*
> 
> have you guys tried the favorites option in the game? i can't seem to get it to equip items in the right hand, which totally defeats the purpose of the favorites menu because i always have to go into the regular menus to equip a new weapon. anybody else notice this?


Yea I find the same thing, equipping sword and shield from dual welding magic is just a hustle, obviously this will need to get patched as it's horrible and not all that quick.


----------



## DoomDash

SPOILERS ( just pix )!!!!! ( 9 hours in )


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Stuck on Alduins Bane, dragons never land in Elder scroll sequence. What should I do?


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Anyone know how to change the FOV? This is killing me. I've tried editing the file Skyrim.ini in My Games/Skyrim by adding a line to it fdefaultfov=90 but no change?


in game hit ~ and type "fov xx" without quotes and the xx is your desired fov


----------



## Spartan117

I can't wait to try this game.


----------



## marduke83

bah.. can't get past the opening scene in the horse cart.. The guy starts talking about the girl he used to like etc and then crashes to desktop everytime at the exact same spot! Am on the latest beta drivers for the SLi profile.. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## wrekt

yeah - this game ran fine for about 4 hours...now bsod within 2 minutes of launching it...tried the sound fix...guess we just need to wait on patches?


----------



## Vrait

Well I caved and got the game. It's better then I thought it would turn out. Does look terrible though.

And using a 360 controller is much better then M&K. Trust me, I love M&K, but this game was designed around the controller. And its just so much smoother and more responsive with one. M&K is just sluggish for no reason.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Yea I find the same thing, equipping sword and shield from dual welding magic is just a hustle, obviously this will need to get patched as it's horrible and not all that quick.


Left click to equip right hand. Right click to equip left hand.


----------



## dharmaBum

Fish! And Waterfalls all up in your face!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

12 hours in and I am just about to finish the last Dark Brotherhood quest. It is PRETTY intense


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Anyone know how to change the FOV? This is killing me. I've tried editing the file Skyrim.ini in My Games/Skyrim by adding a line to it fdefaultfov=90 but no change?
> 
> 
> 
> in game hit ~ and type "fov xx" without quotes and the xx is your desired fov
Click to expand...

Cheers! That did the trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Well I caved and got the game. It's better then I thought it would turn out. Does look terrible though.
> 
> And using a 360 controller is much better then M&K. Trust me, I love M&K, but this game was designed around the controller. And its just so much smoother and more responsive with one. M&K is just sluggish for no reason.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Yea I find the same thing, equipping sword and shield from dual welding magic is just a hustle, obviously this will need to get patched as it's horrible and not all that quick.
> 
> 
> 
> Left click to equip right hand. Right click to equip left hand.
Click to expand...

Nope, that doesn't work in the favorites. To go from dual welding its a pain in the ass, why couldn't they make customizable configurations so if I press 1 I would have sword and shield and then 2 for dual welding magic etc.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Cheers! That did the trick.
> Nope, that doesn't work in the favorites. To go from dual welding its a pain in the ass, why couldn't they make customizable configurations so if I press 1 I would have sword and shield and then 2 for dual welding magic etc.


Because a console does not have a number pad.


----------



## Wbroach23

Picked it up this morning for my sis, skipped work, and watched her play all day. That dam snow bear scared the hell out of us lol.


----------



## awdrifter

I'm doing the Maurice Jondrelle side quest, but where the hell does he need to go?


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Okay, well none of the Gamestops around here have any extra copies for PC. They only have what people pre-ordered. The reason I'm trying to get it from Gamestop is so I can trade in a game to save some money. One Gamestop I talked to the girl told me that she could sell me a digital copy. Being that this is steamworks would I just get a code and activate it on steam or would I have to go through that Gamestop download app? Thanks.


I got mine from best buy they had tons of copies


----------



## iDeal

Just thought I'd share this fix that solved all my performance issues: http://www.overclock.net/t/1164844/skyrim-crossfire-issues-complete-list-of-known-fixs-here-atiumdag-dll-fix-inside









Qn: Is there any way to have both verticall/horizontal axis equal? Vertical axis speed is much faster than horizontal.

Thanks


----------



## Coma

Stuck in Mage College during tour... when coming out to the courtyard from the living quarters,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



a dragon lands


and once it's over, the NPC doing the tour gets bugged and doesn't continue


----------



## Siigari

edit: doublepost.


----------



## Siigari

Okay the fact they have music from Morrowind in it got me to keep playing. I was taking frequent breaks but the score is well remembered.

;3

Namely, Silt Sunrise.


----------



## Bitter Blossom

Wow, this game is the worst TES yet.

I posted this else where and I will post here -

So many terrible games to endure this year.

Skyrim, while its nowhere near the level of DA 2, is still an awful RPG. Its been completely dumbed down, no classes, barely any stats for characters and items, no quest descriptions, start with a large amount of spells, no real driving purpose or reason for doing the main quest, awful menus and UI etc etc.

The list goes on and on, but it comes down to Skyrim being a extremely neutered RPG, and a terrible console port.

I think I will still have fun exploring and doing the main quest, but I know I will get bored quickly not having any depth to my experience.

No reason to re-play Skyrim, you are already all classes in one...

I swear the animations are better in Oblivion also.

And God save us all, this must be the worst year for video games ever.

Oh and everytime you go offline and come back online (loose connection etc), THE GAME FREEZES. Not just me either, happens to my brother.


----------



## XSAlliN

This is an "Open World RPG" - the main quest are important to finish the game but it's not all about that and that's what i like most about TES series. Take TheWitcher 2 for example - that game was all bout the main quest and graphics - they did a good job from that point of you, but the game was simply of awful in terms of game-play - all you had to do was level a sign and from that point only bosses would offer some chalange - felt more like an Adventure title than a RPG.

I liked the old menu style for loot inventory (was more intuitive) but this is also fine after you get used to it.

The fight system is kinda mediocre and the AI is simply awful on any difficulty - probably the worst AI in all TES series... they have very poor skill, it's all about NPC life and defense since they have very weak tactics: - i climb a rock and they circle the rock or they get stuck instead of fallowing me, up in the mountains - archer NPC's move as if in open field, they don't take in consideration the mountain cliffs and fall of them... the game is full of examples like this.

A women looks like a women in Skyrim - and even tho it's not that important, it's still a positive change.

Well - i can admit with this part - this year we had some major tytles from RPG genre launched and not even 1 living up to their name.

Dragon Age 2 - Mediocre

Dungeon Siege III - Even lower than Mediocre

The Witcher 2 - Mediocre

Deus Ex HR - Decent enough (just wish it didn't felt as playing a Beta game).

TES: Skyrim - so far fells like an RPG title between Decent and Mediocre and all the best parts come from the open world and the amounts of secondary quests - but if i know Bethesda, will see plenty of patches which mights fix this problems, so if you don't like the game now - play it few months from now and you might have a better experience.For me is good enough to finish it as it is and maybe later, I'll restart it with a different class.


----------



## dafour

My first impressions are not too bad,i'm wasnt really fan of Oblivion or any RPG but this one gives me a good feeling.
Controls are a bit weird sometimes but i'll manage.


----------



## Hexa

SUH WEET, I just got my smithing high enough to make dwarven armor and weapons. Here is a screen shot of new and shiny full set of Dwarven armor

For some reason it says no image available but if you click it the pic pops up.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> has anyone gotten this game to work with a Logitech F170 controller? also any eyefinity?


Yes and yes

works great on my F170 and it also works in eyefinity also , try not customising your settings let it put optimal settings and it should start up in eyefinity .. did for me , but i could not chose an eyefinity resolution .


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Why the hell do NPC's keep asking me if i feel sick???? I look and feel fine


----------



## Artikbot

Because you haven't slept for days.

It's the same system in Fallout3, but now NPCs behave accordingly.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitter Blossom*
> 
> Wow, this game is the worst TES yet.
> I posted this else where and I will post here -
> So many terrible games to endure this year.
> Skyrim, while its nowhere near the level of DA 2, is still an awful RPG. Its been completely dumbed down, no classes, barely any stats for characters and items, no quest descriptions, start with a large amount of spells, no real driving purpose or reason for doing the main quest, awful menus and UI etc etc.
> The list goes on and on, but it comes down to Skyrim being a extremely neutered RPG, and a terrible console port.
> I think I will still have fun exploring and doing the main quest, but I know I will get bored quickly not having any depth to my experience.
> No reason to re-play Skyrim, you are already all classes in one...
> I swear the animations are better in Oblivion also.
> And God save us all, this must be the worst year for video games ever.
> Oh and everytime you go offline and come back online (loose connection etc), THE GAME FREEZES. Not just me either, happens to my brother.




Account created yesterday, second post is about whining on Skyrim thread?

Looks legit


----------



## Hexa

Sorry but this pic is breath taking


----------



## Nautilus

Why do the shadows look so pixellated in this game? I maxed out everything in the launcer and did the tweaks, enhancements that i found on the forums. But i still see these jagged shadows. :/


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Because you haven't slept for days.
> It's the same system in Fallout3, but now NPCs behave accordingly.


Oh....


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

dang i love this game

i played a nord warrior, killed my first dragon...

now im playing the black race as a mage and i went north to the mage college instead of to the first dragon... the different adventure between these two is awesome

goty...

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ok. I've officially heard all the NPC' stories I can offically handle for the rest of my gaming days. Especially after hearing about the two wood elf brothers who got so drunk then went on a midnight hunt and one shot his brother in the ass with an arrow mistaking him for a deer.

I laughed and then I cried.........


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

is there a way not to show your hood like in da2?

-NvidiaNewibe


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*
> 
> dang i love this game
> i played a nord warrior, killed my first dragon...
> now im playing the black race as a mage and i went north to the mage college instead of to the first dragon... the different adventure between these two is awesome
> goty...
> -NvidiaNewbie


i've always played as mages in my RPG so as soon as I got my first spell, I tossed away my shield and sword. Dual lighting hands up da butt for pur pwnage!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaNewbie*
> 
> is there a way not to show your hood like in da2?
> -NvidiaNewibe


Nope, you gotta remove it


----------



## andygoyap

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.

EDIT: If you have multi+gpu nvidia, go download @ http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-285.79-beta-driver.html for SLI! the screenshots below are using old drivers!

Menu:



























Creation:


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Oh....


I dunno guys, i have ignored that and now i am an ultra mad vampire at night and everyone wants to kill me. Need to get rid of that now but quite hard


----------



## ErOR

Look who I found










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Oh has anyone had someone from Dark Brotherhood try to kill you.

I came across one of the guys who attacked me and they had a note saying that that person was paid by Dark Brotherhood to kill me, lol. I reckon that was cool.
Don't know what I did though but still, very neat.


----------



## Toology

This is the finest game i have ever played , this is not only GOTY but GOTC for me


----------



## runeazn

ok so where ithat premium map you get when you pre=order this game







?
it seems like the same map my friend got when buying in store?!!?!


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.
> EDIT: If you have multi+gpu nvidia, go download @ http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-285.79-beta-driver.html for SLI! the screenshots below are using old drivers!
> Menu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creation:


I assume you were only using 1 GPU when you took the screenshots then? What's your avg FPS with all 3 580s?


----------



## axizor

Hey guys, quick question... I haven't been following any of the Skyrim news here (too busy playing of course) and was just wondering if this is normal... My rig consists of SLI 460s and an i7 950 at stock and for the most part, I'm getting a steady 60FPS in game but when I overlook a large city (such as looking down at the city from the castle in Whiterun) my FPS will drop to about 40.

I'm on the latest drivers with SLI enabled. Thanks.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question... I haven't been following any of the Skyrim news here (too busy playing of course) and was just wondering if this is normal... My rig consists of SLI 460s and an i7 950 at stock and for the most part, I'm getting a steady 60FPS in game but when I overlook a large city (such as looking down at the city from the castle in Whiterun) my FPS will drop to about 40.
> I'm on the latest drivers with SLI enabled. Thanks.


Check GPU, Vram and CPU usage in that zone, then report back. That's the easiest way of pinpointing the issue.

Might be bad SLI optimization though.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Rick James?!?!?!


Nope. I can't say the name because it is actually rude now but its from an old western movie.. he's meant to be the *Boss*







... Well I just used a stock preset and changed facial hair. Anything else I did, it would turn out horrible.


----------



## Hexa

I just got done playing for about 10 straight hours with two breaks in between to post those screen shots on here haha.

This game is absolutely amazing. Yeah there are still some minor nit picking things I can complain about but the fact is it has so many damn good things about it you just kind of "forget" the few negatives.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question... I haven't been following any of the Skyrim news here (too busy playing of course) and was just wondering if this is normal... My rig consists of SLI 460s and an i7 950 at stock and for the most part, I'm getting a steady 60FPS in game but when I overlook a large city (such as looking down at the city from the castle in Whiterun) my FPS will drop to about 40.
> I'm on the latest drivers with SLI enabled. Thanks.


Same here with 1 6950. Steady 60 everywhere, but once in town - 35-45
PS (playing on high)


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> game still crash to desktop for no reason whatsoever ... annoying I can't play games when they come out... Might just exchange my tow 6950s for a 580 and get all the crashing and problem over with ...


Changing my sound card to 44.1 khz 24 bit fixed that bug completely for me. Give it a try.


----------



## Ellis

Played 16 hours so far, level 14 imperial, heavy armour, sword and shield/healing/destruction spell. Awesomely awesome game, a worthy successor to Oblivion.


----------



## _Nikhil

This Game looks interesting from the videos.
But I'm not much into rpg. Did not liked Fallout 3 or Stalker.

Don't know if I should buy this. I liked Age of Mythology though. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> This Game looks interesting from the videos.
> But I'm not much into rpg. Did not liked Fallout 3 or Stalker.
> 
> Don't know if I should buy this. I liked Age of Mythology though. Any thoughts ?


It's similar in many ways to Fallout 3, but the post-apocalyptic setting that Fallout and the Stalker series play is not present at all.

But in terms of gameplay, if you didn't like Fallout 3, you might not like this.


----------



## Yvese

Anyone know of any mods that let you increase the weight limit or maybe even get rid of it? I hate walking back and/or leaving items on bodies


----------



## MLJS54

Love the new interface. Very easy to use if you're a keyboard person.

Alt tab is effin broken. ***. How do you release a PC game with broken tabbing??


----------



## Akusho

Is it possible for modders to somehow fix the "favorites" and make some kind of quick slots for magic and weapons? It's really annoying having to always change from dual-wield magic to weapons...


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Same here with 1 6950. Steady 60 everywhere, but once in town - 35-45
> PS (playing on high)


I have the same issue. Outside my FPS will even dip into the 20's sometimes. Yet my GPU usage is only like 60-75% and CPU @ like 50%.

Is this the AMD drivers? Just wait for 11.11?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> I have the same issue. Outside my FPS will even dip into the 20's sometimes. Yet my GPU usage is only like 60-75% and CPU @ like 50%.
> Is this the AMD drivers? Just wait for 11.11?


The game is limited to 2 threads, 50% CPU means you're CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> The game is limited to 2 threads, 50% CPU means you're CPU bottlenecked.


Good god that is devastating news! Any specific settings that are CPU intensive that I can lower. I have everything on Ultra that was the default the game set to.

Maybe Ill get better results in eyefinity....my GPU bottleneck might be better then my CPU bottleneck???


----------



## Akusho

My CPU is at ~30%, even less, GPU usage at ~50%, and still get FPS drops in town. Also, the fact that the game is 2-threaded shows how lazy the developers were with their engine. They could have waited with the release a bit, like the developers of The Witcher 2 did. Money...


----------



## VoodooActual

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures

Opened up a thread for us all to share win pictures, Some nice ones already!

On topic, My saves reset >









I do love the gameplay of skyrim, definitely in touch with oblivion but it's got so many more nice features. I wish I could have full mouse control over the menu's, though, and that the X/Y thing gets sorted, as I can't seem to fix it!


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> My CPU is at ~30%, even less, GPU usage at ~50%, and still get FPS drops in town. Also, the fact that the game is 2-threaded shows how lazy the developers were with their engine. They could have waited with the release a bit, like the developers of The Witcher 2 did. Money...


I hope they can somewhat fix the performance issues. Its sad really, you'll need a 2500K OC'd and CF/SLI high end card to be able to play this with all the mod glory once that material is available.

Edit: Why would they make a game in 2011 that only uses 2 cores. What a slap in the face to the PC gaming community. Luckily its still playable for me but damn makes me think I should have just gotten it for PS3 to avoid this hassle.


----------



## Ellis

Luckily for me performance is okay at the moment. Smooth FPS (probably around 40), ultra settings, 1680x1050. Haven't checked CPU usage but I'm fairly sure my GPU was at 99/100%.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Luckily for me performance is okay at the moment. Smooth FPS (probably around 40), ultra settings, 1680x1050. Haven't checked CPU usage but I'm fairly sure my GPU was at 99/100%.


Ya with that beast CPU you shouldn't have the same bottleneck. From what Ive seen since it only uses 2 cores everyone with a Phenom will experience this bottleneck.

Seriously though it is a fail when a new game is so limited by the CPU. As a PC gamer we want to be GPU bottlenecked. I can see making a game that only uses 2 cores if that isn't the factor that limits performance but in this game it is.


----------



## doc2142

How do I make it so when I press 1 both my hands have a spell each? I want to be able to press one and have let say frost and fire on each hand than when I press 2 it goes to the flames (front cone aoe spell) and the other spell that is the same but for frost? 3 maybe for healing and restore magic. Is this possible? or I can only bind 1 spell per button?


----------



## Abenlog

There is no hotkey support, I've set up macros with my G15 though and that works well...The macro will push all the buttons for me so it's just a convenience really. How do I show fps in game?


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abenlog*
> 
> How do I show fps in game?


With Fraps or MSI AB.

I've never had the need to use macros in games, and thus never bought a keyboard with macro keys, but oh how i want one now...


----------



## noahhova

For ppl with a similar setup to mine.

I was getting about 35-40FPS (even into the 20's somethings) outdoors on Ultra 8x AA 16x AF

Switched Shadows to HIGH and Decal Quality to High everything else the same.

Outdoors now I get 45-60 depending on where I'm looking and because of vsync

I think shadows is the culprit but havent tested with decals on ultra yet.


----------



## Mudfrog

Everything on Ultra I'm usually pegged at 60 fps (60.1fps for some odd reason). no matter what I try I cannot get vsync turned off but I guess it's not a huge deal. The FOV fix and others have not worked either..

Still can't pick up books either...


----------



## EmL

Hey guys! Totally loving this game! I'm 25Hours in the game and still counting. Anyone else playing at Master Difficulty?









I'm just wondering... I'm playing as a necromancer(Conjuration/Destruction) and when I raise a Revenant it doesn't equip a weapon..
From time to time I can see my Revenant running away from me to find a weapon but how can I "Force" it to pick up a weapon immediately?

Thanks!

Here's my config and I'm loving the graphics!(The water Oh my God the water!)


Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=0.0000
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=4
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iMultiSample=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
bFXAAEnabled=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=4
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0180
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
bMouseAcceleration=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1000
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=30
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=20.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=20.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=20.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=0
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0


----------



## noahhova

I literally get a 10FPS avg hit going for Shadow High to Shadow Ultra


----------



## Hillskill

Are there any G15 profiles available to DL?


----------



## EmL

Uhm try the latest drivers and/or overclock the cpu perhaps?


----------



## potsherds

I've decided I'm going to have to OC my cpu to help with performance. Also hoping for an answer in the AMD cf help thread for this game.









This feels like Oblivion II to me in play style. I ain't complaining though, since I loved how archery and sneaking was handled in the game.


----------



## Artikbot

Been playing for 13hrs now, Redguard, battlemage with sneaking skills. Light armor. Level 12.

Just got my smithing high enough to craft Elven armors. Time to level up and get the skill!


----------



## Tartar

Hi all, have been playing for a little over 15 hours since release, really like the game so far! I spent a lot of time with Morrowind and Oblivion and I wasn't to keen on the new interface, but after spending a bit of time with it and brainwashing myself to remember the hands are opposite of the mouse buttons, it isn't soo bad. I was also a little bit disappointed by the lack of a new graphics engine, but I have to admit, the game does have its moments. These screens were taken on Ultra with all of the pref tweaks and at 1900x1200.


----------



## awdrifter

The first thing I did was to remap the hands so it matches the mouse buttons, so now my right click becomes the attack button. I wish there are hotkeys for items though, having to open up the inventory menu to drink potions sucks.


----------



## aoc51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> The first thing I did was to remap the hands so it matches the mouse buttons, so now my right click becomes the attack button. I wish there are hotkeys for items though, having to open up the inventory menu to drink potions sucks.


Hey man, you can favorite any item/spell/armor by pressing F in the inventory. Then you press Q to open favorites and use/assign items. Hope this helps!


----------



## awdrifter

Cool, thanks for the tip.

Also, does anyone know who sells magic spells (tomes)? I want to do a magic/one handed hybrid build. Thanks.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Anyone else finding that bears are harder to kill than dragons? lol

I can't kill a bear without having to run away the whole time or have a companion, but I can take on dragons by myself.

I'm lvl 17 Nord with 40 sneak, 40 bow, 40 one handed (ranger/rogue type).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the tip.
> Also, does anyone know who sells magic spells (tomes)? I want to do a magic/one handed hybrid build. Thanks.


Go to the mage in the first big city where you meet the Jarl. Wind something.


----------



## Argorn5757

just started playing, currently a lvl 4 breton mage. put all of my skills into the destruction path, and its a lot of fun.

having a default 25% resistance to magic is great.


----------



## Carnaged

Is there a way that I can lock the framerate on this game via a console command. In the villages I drop down to 50fps at points and it looks jarring on the screen, I'm playing with the high preset with the Lod maxed.


----------



## VoodooActual

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*SUPPOSED SPOILER, IT HAPPENS AFTER THE SECOND MISSION*

So glad I got this on video, Now the world can experience how Awesome I frigging felt when it happened!


----------



## sockpirate

screen flashing when SLI enabled anyone?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I got this on video, Now the world can experience how Awesome I frigging felt when it happened!


c'mon guy edit that with a spoiler alert !


----------



## VoodooActual

It's not really a spoiler, it's like one mission in! Will do though >.>


----------



## SkillzKillz

Are dragon bones and scales used for something or should i just sell them?


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> It's similar in many ways to Fallout 3, but the post-apocalyptic setting that Fallout and the Stalker series play is not present at all.
> But in terms of gameplay, if you didn't like Fallout 3, you might not like this.


Thanks for this.


----------



## VoodooActual

I haven't seen any use for scales/bones, I think the idea is to just sell 'em on :/


----------



## Abenlog

I always sell em, theyre heavy as hell!


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abenlog*
> 
> I always sell em, theyre heavy as hell!


I made 3/4 of the money for my house with the scales and bones xDD

Later on I discovered that hunting is actualyl worth something. Cooking has completely trapped my soul!!


----------



## ntherblast

Wait can you transfer items from oblivion to skyrim? if so how?


----------



## Choopy!

Pretty sure later you can craft dragon bone armor with those scales and bones


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Wait can you transfer items from oblivion to skyrim? if so how?


No, you can't, and considering that Skyrim is 200+ Years advanced from Oblivion, I should hope not!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

OK, here's a mini-review. I'd like to do a full one when term is over.

Elder Scrools V is NOT Oblivion. Nor is it Morrowind. It's a completely different game. Yes, there is some history told by the NPC's in regards to events in previous titles, but the feel is completely different from the two. As I suspected, the graphics and animations are COMPLETELY different from Oblivion, Thanks to the new Creation Engine. Some troll is going to say "Oh, it's the same engine". No it isn't, look it up.
I really enjoy the epic battle scenes and especially the Dragons. However, I do have a couple of complaints. Fist, the fights are hard to get used to. I'm not sure if I sucessfully blocked that attack, and why is there a delay when I try to swing twice? Like, I have to let go of the mouse, wait, then swing again. Second, the UI. Yes, I was one who backed up BGS, saying that it won't be console-ized. I do, however, feel that it is something I could get used to, once all the bugs are taken care of.

The beauty of the modding community is that I don't have to worry about any of my complaints. I can comfortably finish the game as it is, and the mods will come for my next run. UI changes, textures, animations, bethesda patches, etc etc.

Overall, I agree with IGN. 9.5/10. Just fix the UI and battle animations!


----------



## SkillzKillz

This may sound weird to some, but I really can't find a use for gold. I've spent about 8,000 gold just having teachers train my skills and that's really the only use I found for it. Oh, and of course buying a horse. Anything in the shops is either useless or can easily be found in the world. Scrolls are unnecessary as well since the game is so easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abenlog*
> 
> I always sell em, theyre heavy as hell!


I make my slave carry them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> I made 3/4 of the money for my house with the scales and bones xDD
> Later on I discovered that hunting is actualyl worth something. Cooking has completely trapped my soul!!


Wait, you can buy a house? How so
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Choopy!*
> 
> Pretty sure later you can craft dragon bone armor with those scales and bones


Yeah I was wondering because I found a "scaled helmet" that was worth a lot.


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone getting any bugs / glitches in the dungeons? My screen looks like its flickering at random, but the strange part is that when its going on my weapon has sometimes even glitched out and returned to its stock position even mid attack.

I guess it wouldn't be a bethesda game with out bugs.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> This may sound weird to some, but I really can't find a use for gold. I've spent about 8,000 gold just having teachers train my skills and that's really the only use I found for it. Oh, and of course buying a horse. Anything in the shops is either useless or can easily be found in the world. Scrolls are unnecessary as well since the game is so easy.
> I make my slave carry them.
> Wait, you can buy a house? How so
> Yeah I was wondering because I found a "scaled helmet" that was worth a lot.


drop 5k on a house man!


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> drop 5k on a house man!


How do I buy a house?


----------



## MLJS54

How do I disable vsync?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> How do I disable vsync?


add Skyrim.exe to the nvidia control panel and force it off.


----------



## middydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Yes. It fixed quite a lot of bugs (don't think there are any release notes though), but it's impossible to fix ALL the bugs. Not in a game the span of Skyrim.
> I also find Skyrim to be vastly bigger in terms of explorability compared to Cyrodiil. Could be because the mountains are full of caverns, there's parts where you have three caverns one above the another, every cave is different to other ones...
> I'm in freaking love with the game.


Can't help but laugh and smile on your last sentence.. It's a blast to play.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual*
> 
> I haven't seen any use for scales/bones, I think the idea is to just sell 'em on :/


You can make dragon bone armour with them once you get to smithing level 100, I believe. I've just put all of mine in a chest in my house. Considering I've probably killed over 10 dragons now (it probably says in the stats page), I have quite a few.









Oh, does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? It's an imperial army quest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's the one where you have to go to Riften and bribe the steward or something. But I'm not sure how to do that - there doesn't seem to be a related conversation option with the woman I'm supposed to talk to.


----------



## middydj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Downloading now... couldn't help myself.


Haha. Yeah after seeing all this goodness.. It's hard to say no to it.


----------



## Abenlog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> How do I buy a house?


Talk to the Jarl's man in whiterun...he stands next to him.\

It costs 5k and you can buy decorations for it as well.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Please guys does someone haves a fix for random crash to desktop, it's ruining my game-night


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone getting any bugs / glitches in the dungeons? My screen looks like its flickering at random, but the strange part is that when its going on my weapon has sometimes even glitched out and returned to its stock position even mid attack.
> I guess it wouldn't be a bethesda game with out bugs.


----------



## kcuestag

Enjoyed The Witcher 2 a lot more, when fighting I don't get the feeling of hitting the enemy, I get the feeling I'm just fighting against the wind... Anyone else?


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> drop 5k on a house man!
> 
> 
> 
> How do I buy a house?
Click to expand...

Kill the dragon in white run, talk to the jarl, become a thane, get a lady servant, then talk to a guy in dragons reach. His name, I have no idea, something like Orvatrish Pithavic.

Buy decorations too because the house is garbage when you get it. It's called Breezehome and pretty close to the entrance of the city. So if it gets invaded you're totally screwed. Thanks a lot Jarl.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Enjoyed The Witcher 2 a lot more, when fighting I don't get the feeling of hitting the enemy, I get the feeling I'm just fighting against the wind... Anyone else?


If an enemy is behind you and you hit S and strike, you attack the air in front of you. That's my big issue with the combat. I think I need to speed my mouse up maybe because constantly flinging my mouse around my desk because an enemy simply walked past me is kind of silly.

But you're right. It's kind of like rock em sock em robots.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Enjoyed The Witcher 2 a lot more, when fighting I don't get the feeling of hitting the enemy, I get the feeling I'm just fighting against the wind... Anyone else?


yep, I agree..

Finally got my issues with skyrim sorted, turns out it was a sound bug, set it to 44,100Hz 16bit and could finally get past the first 2 mins.. But in some caverns and outside sometimes there are bad texture problems with bushes that are bright purple and parts of walls also bright purple.. When I had SLi enabled they were yellow..


----------



## Tech-Boy

14 hours in already. Not a single bug yet! Amazing game

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Enjoyed The Witcher 2 a lot more, when fighting I don't get the feeling of hitting the enemy, I get the feeling I'm just fighting against the wind... Anyone else?


Ha, you should try Oblivion!

Seriously, coming from Oblivion, this combat seems awesome. Sure, it's not the best combat in the world, but the game doesn't need to have really immersive combat (in fact it might detract from other elements of the game) and they have improved on it a lot over Oblivion. It actually requires skill in Skyrim, whereas in Oblivion you could just left click really fast and they'd be dead soon.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

i hear you guys on combat, but i think it still rocks and is much better than oblviion

i love shield bashing then swinging around with my mace, very cool imho... as well as my mage with fire in both hands... burning down the house!

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## awdrifter

Where can I sell stolen Elven sword and greatwords? Thanks.


----------



## Akusho

Level 8, just killed my second dragon. There are a few bugs with them. As a mage you don't get any cool last-hit scenes, i just killed it from distance... And my second dragon landed and just set there while i was casting lightning bolts... then regening mana, then casting lightning bolts... then regening mana for like 3 min.
Also what really bugs me is that you can't do any damage sitting on a horse. While exploring the map i constantly ran into wolves and other crap, and I know you can outrun them with a horse, but it's still annoying. Getting off a horse just takes too long, and then you have to chase it, because it usually runs away. A little kick or something would've been nice.

Any tips on skills for a kind of nuker mage? I'm going destruction-lightning for now (i think it's my most powerful spell at this moment), I'm thinking getting mana regen from Restoration, but what else should I get?

Another thing, is there a simple way to dual wield a spell after you pick a shield or sword? Unless i take the shield off manually, i can't take 2 spells, that's really killing me, and that i have to scroll through a lot of favorites when wanting to heal and get back to the fight. I hope they will add some kind of quick slots in a patch or a mod. It's like a tactical pause in Dragon Age, but there at least you had a purpose for this, here it's just wasting time.


----------



## carzy56

I'm playing on high with 40-60 fps outdoors, and 70-150fps indoors. This game looks great. Already at level 12 and I have not encountered any crashes. The only glitches I have experienced are invisible spider webs and companions getting stuck. The only annoying things are mouse y axis acceleration with high fps and that I can not bind/hotkey my weapons, and potions.


----------



## liljoey112

Can i play it on med/high at 720p with NO AA or anything


----------



## SkillzKillz

Anyone randomly been walking in an area, then you see 3 guys in armor slowly approach you. So you stop, and they stop. Then WHACK they start attacking you LOLWHAT, 3 hired thugs???


----------



## jdip

This has probably been discussed already.. but this is a long thread. Does Skyrim benefit a lot from being on an SSD?


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Anyone randomly been walking in an area, then you see 3 guys in armor slowly approach you. So you stop, and they stop. Then WHACK they start attacking you LOLWHAT, 3 hired thugs???


Sort of reminds me when you're fighting with a group of guys, suddently someone crosses the path of an arrow of yours and BAM you now fail the quest and get five superhard to kill enemies.



Btw, anyone knows how on earth to join the Dark Brotherhood? I've slayed guys, threatened guards... Gah, what else shoudl I do? Be witnessed murdering someone?


----------



## Boss Mosely

Played about an hour so far and I'm loving it. The dialog is very impressive; didn't even need to "press E" to interact with any of the characters in the starting instance to know exactly what I needed to do or know what was going on.

The only bug I've encountered so far (and it's more of a tweak that needs to be fixed rather than a bug given the fact that I think it's intentional for other purposes) is if I walk over moveable objects, I'll sometimes take damage if they move.


----------



## Manooloo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Btw, anyone knows how on earth to join the Dark Brotherhood? I've slayed guys, threatened guards... Gah, what else shoudl I do? Be witnessed murdering someone?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Travel to Windhelm and ou will be informed of a boy saying rituals in his house. Visit him and you will receive a quest. Do the quest and you will be contacted.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, please use the SPOILER tags so you guys don't spoil the story for the rest of us.









Thank you.


----------



## Siigari

I'm having some trouble.


Spoiler: Read this



This is different from Morrowind, considerably. I'm getting items that are apparently ultra-valuable such as dragon bones and enchanted armors, but whenever I go to a vendor I can't actually bargain with them. I don't want to be pigeonholed on price, the trader I went to wanted 70g for my dragon scale! That's hardly fair.

Anybody know what I can do to remedy this? It's frustrating.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Does anyone know why the hell im having outer "glow" effects in many area's on characters including myself? Its really distracting


----------



## Black Cerberus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> I'm having some trouble.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read this
> 
> 
> 
> This is different from Morrowind, considerably. I'm getting items that are apparently ultra-valuable such as dragon bones and enchanted armors, but whenever I go to a vendor I can't actually bargain with them. I don't want to be pigeonholed on price, the trader I went to wanted 70g for my dragon scale! That's hardly fair.
> Anybody know what I can do to remedy this? It's frustrating.





Spoiler: Read this



So far the only use for dragon scales and bones, that I've read about is using them to make very strong armor and weapons, so I think its safe to say that you should safe them, and store them with your assistant once you get made thane.


----------



## losttsol

Is there anywhere reputable to buy a digital download of Skyrim besides Steam and D2D?


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

not that i know of. youll need steam to play it anyway

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## losttsol

Why do you need Steam? If I went and bought a copy at Best Buy, I'd have to use Steam to play it?


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

yeah i think it even updates the last 3 percent via steam... sucks man i know

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Why do you need Steam? If I went and bought a copy at Best Buy, I'd have to use Steam to play it?


It's a Steamworks game, so yes. What's wrong with Steam? It's awesome.... once you have it, you own it forever.

Just wondering what kind of performance I can expect with my sig rig. i7-930 @4.0 and GTX470 @850mhz. Debating between this and BF3 right now.


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

well im playing an i7-920, gtx460, 8 mb ddr3 ram 1333, and get 60-30 fps with ultra everything except my aa at 2 x's. tho i think i tried it at 4 and still was like butta to me

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## Spunkybd

Im playing on ultra with a 5770 maxed EVERYTHING and its fine.

This game is cake to run.. no sense in bragging about it people...

Put in close to 11 hours today... Anyone with me? lol


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

huh? who's braggin? im just happy my rig's running it like butta

chill

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## HaVoK C89

I would be if I could. So far I've only squeezed about 4 tho


----------



## cre3d

The graphics sure do suck in this game









For those of you with issues binding stuff: Favorite your spells/weapons and then hit Q to bring up the favorites menu. In here you can select any favorite and bind it to a key. For dual casters you can hit the hotkey twice to put the spell in both hands. Saved me a lot of time









Also, anyone else play a caster and feel kinda jipped by the lack of kill cut scenes that the melee guys get? Was it too hard to make the killing spell slow motion with some panning?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> This has probably been discussed already.. but this is a long thread. Does Skyrim benefit a lot from being on an SSD?


Anyone?


----------



## SkillzKillz

Restoration Exploit discovered:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Brb, level 90


----------



## matrices

SSD is completely unnecessary. Game loads ridiculously fast on F3 1TB.

So...what...the hell is this alchemy system?

You're seriously expected to mix dozens of ingredients in order to ascertain their four characteristics just so you can figure out which ones to mix in the first place? And of course if you fail, there goes those ingredients.

That's one hell of a tediously circuitous system right there. I thought The Witcher was complicated, at least it gives you formulas and tells you which properties the ingredients contain.


----------



## Mr. 13

so what is the consequence for killing everyone I see? I'm a noob at RPGs and I couldn't resist to kill the people I see in the villages and the NPCs I come across lol


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrices*
> 
> SSD is completely unnecessary. Game loads ridiculously fast on F3 1TB.
> So...what...the hell is this alchemy system?
> You're seriously expected to mix dozens of ingredients in order to ascertain their four characteristics just so you can figure out which ones to mix in the first place? And of course if you fail, there goes those ingredients.
> That's one hell of a tediously circuitous system right there. I thought The Witcher was complicated, at least it gives you formulas and tells you which properties the ingredients contain.


I agree the game loads up extremely fast. There also may be a few bugs here and there but overall to be this close to it's release I think Bethesda flat out knocked this one out of the park. I am addicted, and I mean addicted.


----------



## RotaryKnight

anybody else pissed off at the leveling up system.

is it just me, or when leveling up, you cant level up a single attribute....


----------



## NvidiaNewbie

nice! so how do you exploit that?

-NvidiaNewbie


----------



## RotaryKnight

nevermind, just read that they nerfed the entire leveling up system to make it more noob friendly......*sigh*

How do you know if you have contracted a disease????


----------



## goodwidp

I posted this info in the Tom's Hardware Skyrim Benchmark thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1164787/toms-harware-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-pc-performance-benchmarked/50) and figured I should post it here as well in hopes that it can help other ATI CF users who may not have seen the aforementioned thread:

I might have stumbled upon a solution for the Crossfire users who are experiencing fps issues. With my current rig (2 4850s) I was having the same issues that others are reporting where 1 card was at 99% usage and the other barely doing anything with very low fps (@30 fps avg on High settings with 2xAA, 2xAF). If I alt-tabbed to the desktop and then came back to the game my fps would jump considerably but then would drop again if I went inside/oustide.
Installing the file that is mentioned in the following link has completely resolved my fps issues: http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1038007163&postcount=9
I am now playing on High with 2xAA and 2xAF and my fps are 60+ outside and even higher inside bars/shops. Both cards seem to be sharing the load appropriately via my Afterburner OSD and I don't have to alt-tab anymore or do anything else to maintain the high fps. It was just a simple .dll file that you place into you game directory and it loads automatically the next time you run the game. I can only confirm for myself and my system that it works but I can't imagine why it wouldn't work with other Crossfire setups. Hope this helps!


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Restoration Exploit discovered:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brb, level 90


I'm back, more powerful than ever:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





*Godmode unlocked*:




I guess since it's day 2 no one would know if you can go past 100 on skills?


----------



## sockpirate

running 285.79 but i still encounter that horrible flashing and glitching that makes npc bounce up and down everywhere. This only happens when tri-SLI is enabled, game runs fine on 1 card. Anyone?


----------



## Hindsight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Anyone?


I haven't played it on a mechanical hard drive so I can't compare, but I do notice that on the splash screens that display when it's loading something, they have a random picture and "tip", and I can never finish reading the tip before the screen goes away and I'm back in the game. Not sure if it's the same for those with mechanical hard drives.


----------



## cre3d

Seems to be fine with regular SLI, have you tried just a dual card config? Also, when I forced Anisotropy to 16x in the nvidia control panel I had weird texture glitching which went away as soon as I disabled it.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> It's a Steamworks game, so yes. What's wrong with Steam? It's awesome.... once you have it, you own it forever.
> Just wondering what kind of performance I can expect with my sig rig. i7-930 @4.0 and GTX470 @850mhz. Debating between this and BF3 right now.


I get 60FPS everywhere with the game maxed out including INI enhancements, but I cant get vsync to turn off.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Does anyone know why the hell im having outer "glow" effects in many area's on characters including myself? Its really distracting


Looks like what usually happens when Ambient Occlusion is enabled.


----------



## Mr. 13

Plese, someone tell me what would happen if I kill everybody I see?


----------



## Waffleboy

This is my first Bethesda game (unless you count 30 minutes in Oblivion), I'm loving it so far. Literally about half the people in my dorm bought the game, so you can go to any room and watch people playing different parts of the game. The scale is enormous and it's incredibly fun to play. The graphics aren't the best IMO (especially some of the textures, hopefully a modder will fix this), but the art direction is so good it makes up for the technical lack.


----------



## ThePaperRoute

Im having an annoying problem where my card will not stay overclocked in game.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Where can I sell stolen Elven sword and greatwords? Thanks.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You'll need to join the Thieves Guild in Rifton, and once you do the first couple of quests you'll be able to speak to a "fence" who will buy your stolen goods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Why do you need Steam? If I went and bought a copy at Best Buy, I'd have to use Steam to play it?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Steamworks game, so yes. What's wrong with Steam? It's awesome.... once you have it, you own it forever.
> 
> Just wondering what kind of performance I can expect with my sig rig. i7-930 @4.0 and GTX470 @850mhz. Debating between this and BF3 right now.
Click to expand...

Ultra settings, 1920x1080, smooth gameplay.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*
> 
> nevermind, just read that they nerfed the entire leveling up system to make it more noob friendly......*sigh*
> 
> How do you know if you have contracted a disease????


Bring up the spell-type menu (press p) and go to active effects and you should see the negative effects of the disease listed there if you have it currently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played it on a mechanical hard drive so I can't compare, but I do notice that on the splash screens that display when it's loading something, they have a random picture and "tip", and I can never finish reading the tip before the screen goes away and I'm back in the game. Not sure if it's the same for those with mechanical hard drives.
Click to expand...

I have mine installed on a 500GB F3 and most of the loading screens are too quick for me to read the tips or take a good look at the model (for those of you who didn't know, hold down left click and move the mouse to look around them). I'm considering moving Skyrim to my SSD just because my hard drive makes more noise, but then I'd only have about 1.7GB free.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Plese, someone tell me what would happen if I kill everybody I see?


The guards would come running after you and try to arrest and/or kill you.


----------



## mrtn400

Anyone else having problems where certain textures aren't appearing? It started with a certain helmet I was wearing and is now becoming fairly obtrusive.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*
> 
> This is my first Bethesda game (unless you count 30 minutes in Oblivion), I'm loving it so far. Literally about half the people in my dorm bought the game, so you can go to any room and watch people playing different parts of the game. The scale is enormous and it's incredibly fun to play. The graphics aren't the best IMO (especially some of the textures, hopefully a modder will fix this), but the art direction is so good it makes up for the technical lack.


Honestly, if you apply all the tweaks, this game is stunningly beautiful, especially at night!

Here is my SkyrimPrefs.ini file from documents\my games\skyrim- http://pastebin.com/KvQUhNaN
If you modified your SkyrimPrefs.ini in the skyrim install folder, you should restore it back to the default- http://pastebin.com/XVNXUJVF

Amazing graphics using these settings so far, and a steady 60fps 95% of the time. Once in a while I'll hit vram cap when first going outside after being in a building but then it smooths right out at 60 fps again. If that bothers you, try setting multisample to 4 instead of 8.


----------



## cre3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Plese, someone tell me what would happen if I kill everybody I see?


Guards will kill you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtn400*
> 
> Anyone else having problems where certain textures aren't appearing? It started with a certain helmet I was wearing and is now becoming fairly obtrusive.


Looks like a vram/ram limitation?


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> Kill the dragon in white run, talk to the jarl, become a thane, get a lady servant, then talk to a guy in dragons reach. His name, I have no idea, something like Orvatrish Pithavic.
> Buy decorations too because the house is garbage when you get it. It's called Breezehome and pretty close to the entrance of the city. So if it gets invaded you're totally screwed. Thanks a lot Jarl.


His name is Proventus Avenicci. Thanks.


----------



## SM0k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtn400*
> 
> Anyone else having problems where certain textures aren't appearing? It started with a certain helmet I was wearing and is now becoming fairly obtrusive.


I'm gonna have nightmares now. Thanks!

haha, no but I do randomly get disappearing textures on occasion sometimes it's a door or two that shows up purple or an entire model like my first encounter with the dragon(it was purple!).









EDIT: and this freaking crashing to desktop HAS to be fixed! i just defeated my second dragon and soon as I get ready to absorb the soul it crashed!


----------



## ironman1478

is there a way to create arrows or are you just relegated to buying them? i love playing as an archer, but i am stuck with using steel arrows on everything unless its like a major enemy and then i switch to elven or dwarfish arrows


----------



## Variophae

I need some tips on fighting Dragons. I can't seem to land any melee attacks. I have been using a one-hander and shield primarily for my character but whenever it lands I can't seem to avoid its fire breath at all, or sweeping breaths for that matter. Shield block seems to do squat against either. I seem to be forced into using objects to block its sight when it lands to block the fire and jump out to pop him with a bow shot when its done channeling, it dwindles them down slowly, just seems like a lame tactic.


----------



## Frank08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Plese, someone tell me what would happen if I kill everybody I see?


I'm not sure if it happens with everyone, but guards will attack you on sight and/or send you to jail.


----------



## freedumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Variophae*
> 
> I need some tips on fighting Dragons. I can't seem to land any melee attacks. I have been using a one-hander and shield primarily for my character but whenever it lands I can't seem to avoid its fire breath at all, or sweeping breaths for that matter. Shield block seems to do squat against either. I seem to be forced into using objects to block its sight when it lands to block the fire and jump out to pop him with a bow shot when its done channeling, it dwindles them down slowly, just seems like a lame tactic.


i just try to keep to its side and beat on it. having a companion or horse helps with grabbing its attention.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I get a lot of stuttering when going fast on horse because of loading is there a way to fix it so I can have a smooth experience .


----------



## lhowatt

Has anyone else had problems assassinating people?

SPOILERS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm trying to kill this generals son but i cannot one shot him. I'm level 10 using an elven bow and arrows but that only brings him down like 20% at most. Hard to kill someone in a major city when they don't seem to ever leave the roads and take nearly 6 arrows to bring down.


----------



## EmL

Manage to capture the one thing defining havok physics.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Ugh, I hate making choices. The warewolf quest ( Call of Midnight or something from Sine in the jail cell)has 2 options and I really don't know which benefits me more. I've done the ol' save and re-do to find it, but I'm still unsure of which path is best.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironman1478*
> 
> is there a way to create arrows or are you just relegated to buying them? i love playing as an archer, but i am stuck with using steel arrows on everything unless its like a major enemy and then i switch to elven or dwarfish arrows


Just find them and loot them from enemies... I have about 500 arrows that I don't use.


----------



## theturbofd

Trying to join the thieves guild







Can't wait to fully be in


----------



## enrell

issit a full steamworks game??

damn


----------



## Soulfire

So, I'm still having trouble with low FPS with an OC'd GTX 570 and i5 750 to 3.3 GHz. It runs alright outside, usually 60+ FPS, but in towns like Riverwood I go down to 25 FPS, and 30 FPS in Whiterun. It's worth noting that GPU usage rarely goes over 50% when in laggy situations like Whiterun. People with significantly weaker systems don't seem to be having any trouble running the game fully maxed; I've read hundreds of pages of threads, and while I see others with similar issues, nobody seems to have a solution as of yet.

Anyone have any clue what my problem could be?


----------



## brumby05

So I've given one of my npc a bunch of items to hold (I'm not far enough into the game to buy a house yet). Will I lose all of the items that the npc is carrying if they die? I'm currently using Lydia from Whiterun.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> So I've given one of my npc a bunch of items to hold (I'm not far enough into the game to buy a house yet). Will I lose all of the items that the npc is carrying if they die? I'm currently using Lydia from Whiterun.


I think everyone uses lydia from whiterun if im not mistaken. if she dies you can loot her items, which were yours to being with. however, i recommend not letting her die. use some potions, cast some spells, whack em hard, throw some scrolls, etc to make sure she's alive.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I'm back, more powerful than ever:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Godmode unlocked*:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess since it's day 2 no one would know if you can go past 100 on skills?


How do you use this exploit?


----------



## athwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> So, I'm still having trouble with low FPS with an OC'd GTX 570 and i5 750 to 3.3 GHz. It runs alright outside, usually 60+ FPS, but in towns like Riverwood I go down to 25 FPS, and 30 FPS in Whiterun. It's worth noting that GPU usage rarely goes over 50% when in laggy situations like Whiterun. People with significantly weaker systems don't seem to be having any trouble running the game fully maxed; I've read hundreds of pages of threads, and while I see others with similar issues, nobody seems to have a solution as of yet.
> 
> Anyone have any clue what my problem could be?


Long shot in the dark here, but try resetting your GPU to default clock?


----------



## Lifeshield

My tweaks, you'll see the differences better at full resolutions (links provided).

I added all the tweaks for water and shadows aswell as adjusted the distance that trees and grass are rendered at.

Note: I do not have anti aliasing on. To turn it on set "iMultiSample=0" to 2, 4, or 8, accordingly or "bFXAAEnabled=0" to 1.

If anyone can improve on this please share your ini along with pics, thanks.

*Ultra standard:*










http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/632982837623970145/73D3428D3466F9F0A63A8F1AD8C3932D56C76F9B/

*Ultra ini tweak:*










http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/632982837624082238/583F3F30C2FB1A5F206A3FDFE3E9D51FA9D6B5DE/

To make the changes to Skyrim go to My Documents > My Games > Skyrim > Skyrimprefs and copy and paste the following ini over your skyrimprefs.ini. Make sure to set the ini as a read only file once you have saved it. (right click on the ini > properties > check read only) You will need to revert this to a normal file each time you want to edit it or you won't be able to save it. Make sure after each edit you make it read only again or Steam may change it.
Quote:


> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> iRadialBlurLevel=2
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> fShadowDistance=10000.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=16
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=5000
> fShadowLODStartFade=2000.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=3500
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=4
> iMultiSample=0
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> bFull Screen=1
> iSize H=1080
> iSize W=1920
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1e+007
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=1e+007
> iScreenShotIndex=2
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
> sD3DDevice="ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series"
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> iShadowMapResolution=4096
> fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iAdapter=0
> iPresentInterval=1
> iShadowFilter=4
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0
> bDrawShadows=1
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=70000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=70000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.0000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=2
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=1
> bGeneralSubtitles=1
> bShowCompass=1
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=94881
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=750000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=250000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=700000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=350000
> fSplitDistanceMult=1.5
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=250
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxSkinDecals=50
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=40
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=15
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=15
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> bShowAllResolutions=1
> uLastAspectRatio=3
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=1
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=1024
> iWaterReflectWidth=1024
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> iWaterBlurAmount=4
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
> bForceHighDetailReflections=


If that's too much of a performance hit for lower end cards (I barely hit 30FPS using the above ini on a HD5770) lower the following from 4096 to 2048:

iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolution=4096

You'll see little difference (though there is some) and a bigger performance increase. Just changing those three variables gave me nearly a 15FPS increase with little visual loss.


----------



## NovaNab

Hey I know this might have been asked already, but can't seem to find it. Would it be possible for me to change the looks of my character while i'm already playing the game? I mean after the initial character creation.

Thanks


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> So, I'm still having trouble with low FPS with an OC'd GTX 570 and i5 750 to 3.3 GHz. It runs alright outside, usually 60+ FPS, but in towns like Riverwood I go down to 25 FPS, and 30 FPS in Whiterun. It's worth noting that GPU usage rarely goes over 50% when in laggy situations like Whiterun. People with significantly weaker systems don't seem to be having any trouble running the game fully maxed; I've read hundreds of pages of threads, and while I see others with similar issues, nobody seems to have a solution as of yet.
> Anyone have any clue what my problem could be?


Memory lack.

I have the same issue on my HD5870, just monitored with GPU-Z and I'm on 50% GPU usage while VRAM figures stay at 1001MB (the rest is system reserved).

For my next build I'll pick the biggest VRAM I can afford. If the HD7950s come with 3, or even 4 GB, I'll get those versions.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lhowatt*
> 
> Has anyone else had problems assassinating people?
> SPOILERS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to kill this generals son but i cannot one shot him. I'm level 10 using an elven bow and arrows but that only brings him down like 20% at most. Hard to kill someone in a major city when they don't seem to ever leave the roads and take nearly 6 arrows to bring down.


Poison your arrows!!

I can 1hit the jarl with an imperial bow/iron arrows. The secret? Craft a poison that reduces health 50 pts (or even more, depends on your ability) and produces 100 points of poison damage.

3X sneaking, that is.. Around 600 damage.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NovaNab*
> 
> Hey I know this might have been asked already, but can't seem to find it. Would it be possible for me to change the looks of my character while i'm already playing the game? I mean after the initial character creation.
> Thanks


Yes it can be done through the console, but it resets your character level to 1 if I remember rightly.


----------



## t00sl0w

praise the lawd they brought back the old leveling system.

too bad that you cant artificially level up like you could in morrowind by jumping around everywhere like a tard.


----------



## DBEAU

I can't seem to get the changes I make to the .ini to work in game. It's like the game reverts back to whatever it wants. I've made the .ini read only and the changes stay in the .ini itself but once I load the game it doesn't stick. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> So I've given one of my npc a bunch of items to hold (I'm not far enough into the game to buy a house yet). Will I lose all of the items that the npc is carrying if they die? I'm currently using Lydia from Whiterun.
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone uses lydia from whiterun if im not mistaken. if she dies you can loot her items, which were yours to being with. however, i recommend not letting her die. use some potions, cast some spells, whack em hard, throw some scrolls, etc to make sure she's alive.
Click to expand...

That's odd. Lydia seems unable to die for me. I was fighting a high level monster yesterday and she kept getting "killed" by it but would just get back up again later and then die again.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I can't seem to get the changes I make to the .ini to work in game. It's like the game reverts back to whatever it wants. I've made the .ini read only and the changes stay in the .ini itself but once I load the game it doesn't stick. What am I doing wrong?


First make sure you are editing the skyrimprefs.ini in My Documents, not the Steam Folder.

After you've made your changes right click on the skrimprefs.ini go to properties and check read only. This will stop Steam from editing the file on startup.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That's odd. Lydia seems unable to die for me. I was fighting a high level monster yesterday and she kept getting "killed" by it but would just get back up again later and then die again.


I think its because followers seem to have a set amount of lives? OR when their health gets low they just fall down and they cant do anything until their health regen backs from critical stage.

But according to a Skyrim wiki _*"Companions stagger and kneel when their health reaches zero, they automaticlly revive after a short time. Companions can only be killed by the player's attacks."*_ Then again, my companion died from fighting the Hagraven....


----------



## runeazn

I've got 6870 X2 in Xfire
but on high settings i get only 45 fps max and always dips to 15 fps


----------



## hoth17

What kinds of armor are people running into? I'm level 27 and still only seeing elven.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That's odd. Lydia seems unable to die for me. I was fighting a high level monster yesterday and she kept getting "killed" by it but would just get back up again later and then die again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its because followers seem to have a set amount of lives? OR when their health gets low they just fall down and they cant do anything until their health regen backs from critical stage.
> 
> But according to a Skyrim wiki _*"Companions stagger and kneel when their health reaches zero, they automaticlly revive after a short time. Companions can only be killed by the player's attacks."*_ Then again, my companion died from fighting the Hagraven....
Click to expand...

Ah, that makes sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17*
> 
> What kinds of armor are people running into? I'm level 27 and still only seeing elven.


That's probably about right in terms of how the game levels its loot. If you want higher level armour without having to reach a really high level first, you'll need to make it.


----------



## DBEAU

I just discovered something quite odd while trying to tweak the .ini. I added all the lines to the .ini for exra water effects and noticed this... The water only ripples when I walk through it after I have use some sort of magic over it. example: I came out of a cave and ran through the water - no ripple effect. I went to the same water and blasted some shock while standing in it and it started to ripple when I moved. Very weird.


----------



## Dranx

Guys, how can I sell items that have the "Stolen" label on them?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I can't seem to get the changes I make to the .ini to work in game. It's like the game reverts back to whatever it wants. I've made the .ini read only and the changes stay in the .ini itself but once I load the game it doesn't stick. What am I doing wrong?


I too have tried to add FOV to the ini file without success.

But I discovered something today. Here is the deal: If you open console in-game and type in the FOV, it will change. But the next time you load that same save again it will be back to the normal FOV. However, if you type in the FOV and save the game, it will stick.

So I've concluded that the reason it did not seem to work when adding it to the ini, is because I always loaded save games with the default FOV


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dranx*
> 
> Guys, how can I sell items that have the "Stolen" label on them?


Probably like in Oblivion, selling via the Thieves guild


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Yup.

Btw, does someone know where I could find a mammoth tusk without actually killing one? Also lol at the mixed up physics if you get hit by a giant.


----------



## Dranx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Probably like in Oblivion, selling via the Thieves guild


Ahh. Thanks. Now where is this thieves guild you speak of, and isn't it an end game thing? Or can you join it in the beginning of the game? I just bought a house so I guess thats still considered the beginning.


----------



## AcidGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Yup.
> Btw, does someone know where I could find a mammoth tusk without actually killing one? Also lol at the mixed up physics if you get hit by a giant.


The Khajit outside white run has them for sale


----------



## unfbilly11

I can always take them from hunters up in the mountains. Just explore around up in the mountains and you'll com across some. Just pickpocket or kill them and take it. You also might be able to buy some from stores.


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


> Ahh. Thanks. Now where is this thieves guild you speak of, and isn't it an end game thing? Or can you join it in the beginning of the game? I just bought a house so I guess thats still considered the beginning.


head to riften.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Eyefinity resolution does not come up in my options. I'm growing tired of this same stuff every time: PC game gets released, not everything works, have to dig through the interweb to find a fix or wait weeks for one from the designer.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> That's odd. Lydia seems unable to die for me. I was fighting a high level monster yesterday and she kept getting "killed" by it but would just get back up again later and then die again.


Usually if you're fighting low level enemies they'll leave Lydia alone when she has like 1hp left. She's not dead, she just bends down and kind of rests for a bit. Though it is possible for her to die when you're facing more powerful enemies and you leave her alone with a mob.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidGreen*
> 
> The Khajit outside white run has them for sale


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> I can always take them from hunters up in the mountains. Just explore around up in the mountains and you'll com across some. Just pickpocket or kill them and take it. You also might be able to buy some from stores.


Thanks, I got myself killed 27 times trying to kill a mammoth lol









4 times I managed to kill one after casting a crapload of spells (I'm level 7 btw, level 6 at the time). Then I got either pounded by another mammoth or sent airborne by one of the giants.

Then I saw the stats of the mammoth:

*Name Level Health Magicka Stamina Damage Items
Mammoth 38 931 0 424 65 Dmg Mammoth Meat, Mammoth Tusk, (Minor treasure)*


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hindsight*
> 
> I haven't played it on a mechanical hard drive so I can't compare, but I do notice that on the splash screens that display when it's loading something, they have a random picture and "tip", and I can never finish reading the tip before the screen goes away and I'm back in the game. Not sure if it's the same for those with mechanical hard drives.


It is. I get about halfway through most of them. Might see if it's any different on my SSD.


----------



## turrican9

In my secondary system I have a GTX 260 Core 216 and a [email protected] I've found that when in 1080dpi, and in cities the framrate will fall down to 30fps. I've found two settings that will increase this by about 10FPS. I Disabled reflect the sky and using object detail fade, in combination with turning down the object detail slider almost (About 3 notches from lowest).


----------



## Crag

Hi there

how gonna my rig does in skyrim ?

with my ASUS 5830 @ 1920 (i have BX2350 monitor and playing with low res on this one is awful) , so how many fps i can get?

thanks


----------



## Akusho

So, companions can or cannot die?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> Hi there
> how gonna my rig does in skyrim ?
> with my ASUS 5830 @ 1920 (i have BX2350 monitor and playing with low res on this one is awful) , so how many fps i can get?
> thanks


You'll be fine. Just turn shadows from Ultra to High. I'm guessing you'll be getting about 35 - 60 FPS (Vsync On) on Ultra high with 4xAA (Shadows High instead of Ultra). Expect lowest FPS in cities and 60FPS while roaming the lands.


----------



## freedumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> So, companions can or cannot die?


my housecarl got slayed, took quite a beating though.


----------



## MLJS54

Awesome, awesome game. Playing a DE destruction build - dual wielding fireballs FTW

However. Couple things are really bugging me about this game:

1) Mouse movement feels really sluggish - is there anyway to fix it?

2) For ATI cards, what is currently the optimal solution in terms of drivers, CAP and crossfire?

3) How do I disable vsync?

4) Can you adjust the FOV?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I've also got another problem though. For some reason my healing spell is standard adjusted to my left hand if I don't equip a weapon. Any idea how I should solve this or is it a glitch.

Also NPCs ask me if I'm ill all the time. I don't know what disease I've got or how I solve it...


----------



## keto

There are various healers and shrines around that can cure disease, also there are disease curing potions.

Freedumb, did you have any gear in storage with the carl?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I've also got another problem though. For some reason my healing spell is standard adjusted to my left hand if I don't equip a weapon. Any idea how I should solve this or is it a glitch.
> Also NPCs ask me if I'm ill all the time. I don't know what disease I've got or how I solve it...


I get that!
So I went and bought a cure potion! I took the potion, and two minutes later some one said you look ill









So I re-loaded my save and meh "to I look ill"


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I get that!
> So I went and bought a cure potion! I took the potion, and two minutes later some one said you look ill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I re-loaded my save and meh "to I look ill"


I actually think that sometimes they say this when you're not been sleeping for long also.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I actually think that sometimes they say this when you're not been sleeping for long also.


Hello mate









Cool, my toon is now going to bed for the 24 hours


----------



## turrican9

Reminder for those who have problems with FOV not sticking:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I too have tried to add FOV to the ini file without success.
> But I discovered something today. Here is the deal: If you open console in-game and type in the FOV, it will change. But the next time you load that same save again it will be back to the normal FOV. However, if you type in the FOV and save the game, it will stick.
> So I've concluded that the reason it did not seem to work when adding it to the ini, is because I always loaded save games with the default FOV


----------



## triallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I get that!
> So I went and bought a cure potion! I took the potion, and two minutes later some one said you look ill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I re-loaded my save and meh "to I look ill"


Try sleeping. If you haven't slept in a while people will start saying that you look ill.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keto*
> 
> There are various healers and shrines around that can cure disease, also there are disease curing potions.
> Freedumb, did you have any gear in storage with the carl?


Oh yeah, I totally forgot that's just like in Oblivion. That reminds me, I saw a lot of vampires during one of the last missions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I actually think that sometimes they say this when you're not been sleeping for long also.


I did sleep for like 24hrs lol









Does anyone know about the default equiping of healing spell problem?


----------



## turrican9

Also, to cure diseases, you can go to temples, or shrines to heal yourself. Or healers. But it's always smart to have Cure disease potions with you









I could not find any info in the menu system with regards to what disease one had though. Is there any place to show this? Only the log which shows how many diseases one had contracted as a total.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Oh yeah, I totally forgot that's just like in Oblivion. That reminds me, I saw a lot of vampires during one of the last missions.
> I did sleep for like 24hrs lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about the default equiping of healing spell problem?


Yes, add spells and weapons to the quick menu by pressing 'F' on each item. When in combat you just press 'Q'. When the list come up you just press left or right mouse button on the healing spell (Keep in mind that left and right is the opposite of what you actually see). Then press the other mouse button on another spell or weapon.

Just tested it now, it would allow me to have a healing spell in my right and while I had a sword in the left hand. I also tried the other way around. I think this is the best way to do stuff, or it can become rather cluthered.

BTW: People saying this game has bad graphics must be insane. It is simply astonishing graphics.


----------



## _02

Fixed


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Yes, add spells and weapons to the quick menu by pressing 'F' on each item. When in combat you just press 'Q'. When the list come up you just press left or right mouse button on the healing spell (Keep in mind that left and right is the opposite of what you actually see). Then press the other mouse button on another spell or weapon.
> Just tested it now, it would allow me to have a healing spell in my right and while I had a sword in the left hand. I also tried the other way around. I think this is the best way to do stuff, or it can become rather cluthered.
> BTW: People saying this game has bad graphics must be insane. It is simply astonishing graphics.


The problem is that I can't deselect the healing spell. I can only choose two handed weapon or weapon and healing or random spell and healing. If I click on the healing spell it only shows LR (dual cast) or R.

Also I noticed that the Khajit outside of Whiterun sells some other kind of tusks, not mammoth tusks


----------



## Variophae

Changing the FoV with the console command sticks for me through saves however there are some events which trigger the FoV to reset. Like when I open my map my FoV resets and I have to do it again.


----------



## Sam1990

Does anyone know where I can find a vampire that will contract the disease? I sort of wiped out that one vampire cave before releasing I need to get attacked by one to turn into one. So are there any other locations with vampires?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam1990*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a vampire that will contract the disease? I sort of wiped out that one vampire cave before releasing I need to get attacked by one to turn into one. So are there any other locations with vampires?


I've never tried it, but can you eat vampire dust?


----------



## Lifeshield

Some more screenshots from my travels.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Variophae*
> 
> Changing the FoV with the console command sticks for me through saves however there are some events which trigger the FoV to reset. Like when I open my map my FoV resets and I have to do it again.


This does not happen for me. I can look at the map and the FOV will stick anyway.


----------



## MLJS54

Which ATI drivers are people using?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I solved the problem sort off. I think it's a bug in the game since in previous save files this problem doesn't occur.

First I equip a single handed weapon (staff in this case) in the hand where the bug appears (spell that doesn't want to deselect) this seems to override things.

Then you can select another spell in the "empty" hand (this will be the new bugged spell.)

It's annoying but I can live with it :

I cured the disease in the temple as well









Now to find me a mammoth tusk.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Which ATI drivers are people using?


I'm using 11.10 & Cap 4.


----------



## tryceo

Does anyone know how I can make smuggler's den cleared? I can't clear it for some reason. I have been through the dungeon and killed everything, but it is still not cleared.


----------



## Artikbot

Question:

The question below MAY uncover some secrets regarding the Ancients, if you know what I mean.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How am I supposed to kill the Dwemer spheres? They're so fast I can't use the bow, and they're so strong my dagger hits/magic attacks do nothing but scratch their metal bodies.

I've figured the Centurions, the bow's enough since they don't run fast... but the spheres? I'm also fighting them in such a tight space I can't find anywhere to take cover... Or even run away!


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

What skills should I get as a redguard? Thinking about going 1-handed/shield so what do you guys think would be the best build, what should I get first?


----------



## Variophae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> This does not happen for me. I can look at the map and the FOV will stick anyway.


If I bring the map up from the quest menu like "Show on map" it doesn't reset. If I bring the map up manually it does. So when I need to bring up map I just do it through a quest objective lol. Outside shadows strobing is highly annoying though.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist*
> 
> What skills should I get as a redguard? Thinking about going 1-handed/shield so what do you guys think would be the best build, what should I get first?


One handed weapon, heavy armor and destruction magic. Sword in right and and destruction spell in left hand is a killer







This is well suited for both Redguards and Imperials


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist*
> 
> What skills should I get as a redguard? Thinking about going 1-handed/shield so what do you guys think would be the best build, what should I get first?


I'm a Redguard aswell, my main skills are one handed, destruction and archery.

My playing style? Sneaky, carrying my dagger and the Frostbite skill, backstabbing anyone I can, and sniping down those facing me, or either being too far away.

I'm also carrying light armor.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Variophae*
> 
> If I bring the map up from the quest menu like "Show on map" it doesn't reset. If I bring the map up manually it does. So when I need to bring up map I just do it through a quest objective lol. Outside shadows strobing is highly annoying though.


How strange. This does not happen for me. Are you using the latest patch?


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrekt*
> 
> anyone know how to drop the sound settings hz? can't seem to find that 'fix'


You do it in Windows, not the game. Just go to control panel, sound, I forget which tab, and then change to anything less than 24 bit 96Khz.


----------



## Variophae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> How strange. This does not happen for me. Are you using the latest patch?


I'm using the Steam version so I'm assuming it would update automatically? So yeah I think so.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artikbot*
> 
> Question:
> The question below MAY uncover some secrets regarding the Ancients, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to kill the Dwemer spheres? They're so fast I can't use the bow, and they're so strong my dagger hits/magic attacks do nothing but scratch their metal bodies.
> I've figured the Centurions, the bow's enough since they don't run fast... but the spheres? I'm also fighting them in such a tight space I can't find anywhere to take cover... Or even run away!


Auto-answer.

I figured a high place where they could not hit me.


----------



## cavallino

This game runs buttery smooth on my rig but I get a lot of crashes to desktop. I am kind of suprised how undemanding it is considering it looks pretty good.

The game itself is incredible the attention to detail is incredible.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Runs horrible with my Setup @ 2560x 1440. After i turned CF Off i get 50fps+ and runs very good now maxed out.


----------



## Carnaged

I have fraps running on my machine and I notice that sometimes when I am out in the world exploring or inside my frames go down from 60fps to 59fps for a second and there is a little stutter. Is this the graphics card loading textures or the HDD?


----------



## JJHCRazor

I've played about 15 or so hours now i think, made it to level 11, loving smithing and the entire game in general.

Just had the quest "In My Time of Need" (i think thats its name) when you have to help out the Redoran chic in Whiterun. Ive gone and found the guy in the dungeons and paid the guards to release him, but they don't let him out. I've even pick-pocketed the key from a guard, but it still wont let me open the freakin cell!

Has anyone else had this problem? and if so, how do u get around it??


----------



## ironman1478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist*
> 
> What skills should I get as a redguard? Thinking about going 1-handed/shield so what do you guys think would be the best build, what should I get first?


i would say dont bother with the shield. if you get restoration skills like healing or fast heal (which rocks) you dont even need shield b/c even with a shield you can take a ton of damage from an enemy early on. if you use a ward (also restoration) you also negate magic damage, which a shield can only partially do unless you have a good enchanted one


----------



## Clawbog

I killed a chicken in Riverwood(I think its called that), and a guy came at me with a dagger.









So I killed him and his wife.


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> I killed a chicken in Riverwood(I think its called that), and a guy came at me with a dagger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I killed him and his wife.


Know that feel, bro


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> One handed weapon, heavy armor and destruction magic. Sword in right and and destruction spell in left hand is a killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is well suited for both Redguards and Imperials


Isn't the -10 Intelligence a bit of a problem for destruction spells? Either way, I'm an Altmer just as in Oblivion. Need to get me some better spells though, I only have spark and flames now...


----------



## DoomDash

One of the bugs I've experienced:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTzC1d8spf8&

Others :

People stuck half way into the ground.

Random Flickering that caused you to start swimming on dry land ( I am not pulling your chain ). I figured what I did wrong for this one. I disabled vsync in the geforce control panel, and when your frames are too high in dungeons when your screen flickers some how it thinks you are in water ( the flickering is actually the color of you swimming under water ). Funny bug, but it took me awhile to realize it was the disabled vsync ( thanks to the frame rate drop from fraps ). It even canceled your attacks mid-attack







.

All and all that's childs play for a bethesda game, so over all I am quite happy compared to their other BUGGY games.


----------



## cavallino

Anyone else have a problem getting "a cornered rat" quest. I can't seem to pick it up and it is the next part of the main quest.


----------



## Waffleboy

I have this bug that happens sometimes where tab stops working. So I can't exit out of menus...I have to exit the game and reload to the last save point, it's extremely irritating.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*
> 
> I have this bug that happens sometimes where tab stops working. So I can't exit out of menus...I have to exit the game and reload to the last save point, it's extremely irritating.


I've had that happen, but for me I just clicked where it said hit tab with the mouse and it was fine.


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Anyone else have a problem getting "a cornered rat" quest. I can't seem to pick it up and it is the next part of the main quest.


Are you having the problem with talking to the NPC (not going to mention which one due to spoilers) or with the door part?


----------



## hamzta09

Anyone know of an FPS fix?

22fps in Whiterun on Ultra. When youve entered the main gate and look forward, I get 22fps!

And 41 fps exiting the college in Winterhold.

Anyone know how to force the game to run in dx9?

Ive tried the "ATI FPS Fix" found on Skyrimnexus but didnt do anything for me.

And the shadows, whoever caused this should be fired permantenly from the gaming industry, oblivion and fallout 3 had no shadow issues.
And its pretty much the same engine.

Edit oh wow this forum is terrible now. The way it looks, design and everything.

I made a couple videos of some glitches:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Vap1zaJvE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1zFRLL-4C4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es84W6A1XsQ

And a "playthrough" of the first 1½ hour.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImAimOcgH-0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K-ddvS9SwM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B5hteIGkig
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opz2HT-8kSE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF2za5qpz_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO3zWnDNqzU


----------



## rejamerah

made a vid


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> Are you having the problem with talking to the NPC (not going to mention which one due to spoilers) or with the door part?


No I can't get the quest at all it does not show in my journal at all and Delphine already told me about it.


----------



## ntherblast

Do all elder scroll games start you off as a prisoner? I have only played oblivion and now this


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Do all elder scroll games start you off as a prisoner? I have only played oblivion and now this


Yes


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Damn, i hate these new forums.

Best way to kill a dragon is use lightning/frost magica combined(if you have the duel dmg perk) till everything is depleted, then just arrow of frost him to death. He will drop so fast.

Btw, this is one the most natural, involving, immersive, open world rpg i have ever played. The character you created and the complete bonding and control you feel as you explore & gain levels is how RPG's should be done. Easily GOTY for me after i passed the 20hr mark. Bestheda really outdone themselves. 9.5 from me.


----------



## LivingChampion

Very early game spoilers if any below (Nothing story related)

Where do you guys store your items? I've been storing them in Gerdur's dresser for sometime now and they are safe. I don't know if they are going to be forever safe though. It's been around 4 hours game-time in there and still safe though. I don't want a house yet until I'm richer. I know I can sell all the stuff in my "storage", but I might use them later.

Has anyone had good luck storing them in Gerdur's house long-term?


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdrxone*
> 
> Are you having the problem with talking to the NPC (not going to mention which one due to spoilers) or with the door part?


I'm having problems with the door part. Spoke to Esbern through the door, he shut the eyehole, and now the door doesn't open. Quest: A Cornered Rat. Area: The Ratway Warrens

I used "TCL" to walk through the door and talk to him. Then he opened it but now he wont' follow me. Will try other methods and update later.

EDIT: I have a fix for it. Making tutorial...


----------



## Akusho

Still can't delete posts? Found the solution for my problem


----------



## Soulfire

For some reason some particle effects like Magelight and fire from the lvl 1 "flamethrower" spell are missing to me. Anyone know how to fix this?

EDIT: Hmm, apparently restarting the game fixed it. Must be caused by alttabbing I guess.


----------



## Tatakai All

Some fun things to do in Skyrim:

*Flying like superman*










*Finding scary horsey's*










*Riding ninja horsey's*










*Unlocking Spock boots and horseshoes*










*Repelling*


----------



## SkillzKillz

*BUG Fix: "The Cornered Rat"*

*Description:* In the quest "The Cornered Rat" you'll come to Esbern behind a closed door. You're able to speak with him, but after a few lines of dialogue he closes the eyehole and does not open the door. There is a conflict with the dialogue and voice function.

*Solution:* Download the BSA unpacking tool. In your install directory there is a file "\Data\Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa". Use the unpacking tool to extrack the contents of this file into the *same directory* (the Data folder). A new folder will be created called sound/voice/skyrim.esm/maleuniqueesbern and will contain all the files that you need.



*BSA unpacking tool:*
http://www.filesonic.com/file/3509101874


----------



## jdip

How do we take screen shots in game?


----------



## mst3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> How do we take screen shots in game?


Good question -- I'd like to take some shots of the awful visual corruption that plagues the game, just before it crashes.

I'm sure this is a lovely game; it'd be nice if I could play it!


----------



## Soulfire

The most painful part of this game thus far, even more so than the awful optimization, is the low quality music. How much more space would it have taken to not ruin Jeremy Soule's amazing work with bad quality? 50 MBs at the most I'd imagine. Blarg.

Hopefully someone can mod in higher quality music later, like from the soundtrack.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> How do we take screen shots in game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mst3k*
> 
> Good question -- I'd like to take some shots of the awful visual corruption that plagues the game, just before it crashes.
> I'm sure this is a lovely game; it'd be nice if I could play it!


Fraps.


----------



## Variophae

Killing those Mammoths is really tough. The giants kill me in one hit. I had to kite with a bow it took forever. Got the giant like 80% dead and he disappeared lol. Not like a vanish spell he just glitched was gone never to be seen ahaha. So I turned my attention to the Mammoth.


----------



## Soulfire

Anyone know if it's possible that the SATA2 HDD that Skyrim is on could be significantly lowering FPS?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible that the SATA2 HDD that Skyrim is on could be significantly lowering FPS?


It will not cause the FPS to be lower. Other than maybe a little stuttering once in a while, when it loads up the open world.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> How do we take screen shots in game?


Print Screen, Steam, or FRAPs.


----------



## Necrodox

F12 takes a screenshot.

I want to stream Skyrim to my Twitch.tv account, does anyone know how?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> made a vid


What did you use to capture that video?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've had that happen, but for me I just clicked where it said hit tab with the mouse and it was fine.


That works sometimes for me, but other times it won't :/


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Which ATI drivers are people using?


11.10 Preview 3 and cap 3 I believe.


----------



## lokilipe

Is it better than morrowind or oblivion ? I still play those, so i rather know b4 i get home xD. Jusy havent bought cause im on a Mfcking business trip lol.


----------



## Tatakai All

Can someone PM how to recharge magical weapons?


----------



## liljoey112

what is the best character for someone who mostly is a warrior but uses some spells


----------



## MLJS54

Does running CAP 3 or 4 fix the CFX issue (as others mentioned I turned CFX off and the game runs fine). Also, are you also running the same setup with BF3? Right now I have to toggle CFX on and off for BF3 and Skyrim, respectively.

Right now I'm running 11.10 and no CAP (since CAP was screwed up for BF3 last I remember)

Thanks

Also, for the love of god, *HOW DO I TURN OFF VSYNC?*


----------



## noahhova

Random crashes with no error report is quite irritating.....

Edit: Was also wondering about vsync, I've tried all the suggested methods with no success....


----------



## Dranx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Can someone PM how to recharge magical weapons?


I am also looking for this information.

EDIT: Also, where do you put your horse when you aren't using it?


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> One handed weapon, heavy armor and destruction magic. Sword in right and and destruction spell in left hand is a killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is well suited for both Redguards and Imperials


That's sort of how I'm playing too (some archery as well).

I really wish there was a way to block with the sword when dual-wielding with a spell in the other hand.


----------



## Liability

What an absolute joke of a game. Complete console port. No effort at making the interface usable for PC players. Half the stuff isn't even clickable, why include a cursor? I'm forced to use a keyboard for everything.


----------



## EmL

Hey guys I'm kinda confused what I'm going to do! I think I want to be a pure warrior but I dont know if:

I should continue with my level 22 Breton(destruction/conjuration/restoration) without any points spent on stamina or health that I've spent 40hours on and start leveling warrior skills instead..

OR

Just start over from scratch!


----------



## Hexa

So some people are having problems with AMD video cards? I don't understand that, I have every setting at it's absolute max and Fraps tells me the lowest my fps ever get is 40. I don't run two cards in cross fire either though so maybe that's why I'm not sure.

Lastly companions can die, don't want any spoilers but lets just say I was involved in a big battle and it was night time. My companion was fighting beside me and ended up kneeling to the ground from low hit points. Visibility sucked and I thought she was an enemy, I power attacked her as I do any of my enemies who are on the ground.. She died, was a sad day


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> Hey guys I'm kinda confused what I'm going to do! I think I want to be a pure warrior but I dont know if:
> I should continue with my level 22 Breton(destruction/conjuration/restoration) without any points spent on stamina or health that I've spent 40hours on and start leveling warrior skills instead..
> OR
> Just start over from scratch!


Why not keep developing him and start leveling warrior skills? There's so many more hours left you haven't played that you might as well just switch towards warrior.


----------



## EmL

Yeah I've thought about that. My only concern is that I haven't spent any point in health nor stamina.


----------



## Xaero252

So are frequent crashes to desktop still commonplace? I've gotten sick of attempting to play the game; I get about 2 hours of gameplay and then suddenly my desktop appears in front of me. My system is tested stable, and has been for more than 3 years, and the only game it occurs with is Skyrim. GPUs never reach higher than 55C and CPU never reaches more than 40C. I already tried switching to 44100khz studio and cd audio as well as 48000khz studio and cd audio, it occurs with all options for audio.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Just started playing yesterday and love it. Picked High Elf and I'm pretty happy with the choice so far. Currently working on the Diplomatic Immunity quest @ level 8.... man this one's tough! Any tips?

Edit: I have had a couple of crashes as well, and the UI/controls are really frustrating at times. Collision detection and camera angles (I prefer to always play 3rd person) aren't great either. The fact that I'm still playing this game despite all the downfalls shows it's truly amazing.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Can someone PM how to recharge magical weapons?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dranx*
> 
> I am also looking for this information.
> EDIT: Also, where do you put your horse when you aren't using it?


Go to your weapon and hit "T" to recharge. But you need some sort of gem.

You can leave your horse anywhere because when you fast travel your horse instantly shows up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> Hey guys I'm kinda confused what I'm going to do! I think I want to be a pure warrior but I dont know if:
> I should continue with my level 22 Breton(destruction/conjuration/restoration) without any points spent on stamina or health that I've spent 40hours on and start leveling warrior skills instead..
> OR
> Just start over from scratch!


Believe me, just continue because if you repeast those 40 hours they'll feel like 120. The game is long man, stay strong.


----------



## SM0k3

I swear I must have built the crappiest character possible -- Level 13 & I can barely kill anything without dying. I really don't want to start over cause I'd rather deal with the consequences of my f*ck ups. Since I'm a theif I've been trying to scope out some good armor to steal but there isn't any.


----------



## FauxFox

Use a X360/PS3 controller. It makes everything feel SO SO SO much better.

To recharge stuff, you need a filled soul gem (different quality of gem = different amount of recharge). I was having trouble finding full soulgems later on in the game (I'm only maybe 20 hours in), but there's an enchant that fills a soulgem if you kill something before X seconds. Does work, except I never have a high-quality enough gem to harness it.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FauxFox*
> 
> Use a X360/PS3 controller. It makes everything feel SO SO SO much better.


Except you can't quick assign anything so you have to pause and scroll through your favorites just to switch from one weapon or spell to another. No on the fly weapon changing is quite a drawback.


----------



## Vrait




----------



## whitemencanjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Except you can't quick assign anything so you have to pause and scroll through your favorites just to switch from one weapon or spell to another. No on the fly weapon changing is quite a drawback.


What? You can still favorite things and then you use up on the d-pad to access your favorites. I'm guessing that's what you mean because there are no shortcuts as far as I know.


----------



## Frank08

For those asking how to check what diseases you have, open up your magic menu, scroll down to "Active" and it will show you the disease you have right now and its effect. Just found this out today while playing.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitemencanjump*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> Except you can't quick assign anything so you have to pause and scroll through your favorites just to switch from one weapon or spell to another. No on the fly weapon changing is quite a drawback.
> 
> 
> 
> What? You can still favorite things and then you use up on the d-pad to access your favorites. I'm guessing that's what you mean because there are no shortcuts as far as I know.
Click to expand...

I meant binding specific items and spells to keys like you can on the PC (like 1 for bow, 2 for sword, 3 for shield, 4 for a spell, and so on).

Scrolling through favorites is a annoying in the middle of gameplay and fights.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank08*
> 
> For those asking how to check what diseases you have, open up your magic menu, scroll down to "Active" and it will show you the disease you have right now and its effect. Just found this out today while playing.


If only it were that simple in real life...


----------



## Droopz

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131#


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I've never tried it, but can you eat vampire dust?


You could but it doesn't turn you into one. It gives you some effect. I believe it's something to do with you taking more damage from fire or shock. Either way though I found some more blooded vampires locked up in cages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> I've played about 15 or so hours now i think, made it to level 11, loving smithing and the entire game in general.
> Just had the quest "In My Time of Need" (i think thats its name) when you have to help out the Redoran chic in Whiterun. Ive gone and found the guy in the dungeons and paid the guards to release him, but they don't let him out. I've even pick-pocketed the key from a guard, but it still wont let me open the freakin cell!
> Has anyone else had this problem? and if so, how do u get around it??


After you pay the guard talk to the guy in the cage and it'll continue the quest. You don't have to wait for him to be released. If that doesn't work travel west of Whiterun and you'll eventually come across their hideout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*
> 
> Damn, i hate these new forums.
> Best way to kill a dragon is use lightning/frost magica combined(if you have the duel dmg perk) till everything is depleted, then just arrow of frost him to death. He will drop so fast.
> Btw, this is one the most natural, involving, immersive, open world rpg i have ever played. The character you created and the complete bonding and control you feel as you explore & gain levels is how RPG's should be done. Easily GOTY for me after i passed the 20hr mark. Bestheda really outdone themselves. 9.5 from me.


Won't work so well if it's the ice breathing dragon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Very early game spoilers if any below (Nothing story related)
> Where do you guys store your items? I've been storing them in Gerdur's dresser for sometime now and they are safe. I don't know if they are going to be forever safe though. It's been around 4 hours game-time in there and still safe though. I don't want a house yet until I'm richer. I know I can sell all the stuff in my "storage", but I might use them later.
> Has anyone had good luck storing them in Gerdur's house long-term?


Not sure if you can do the quest right away, but when you go to the College of Winterhold you'll get your own room with a bed, dressers, and a chest.


----------



## FauxFox

I dropped a bunch of stuff in the Jarl's greathall like an hour or two into the gamea few days ago, and I still kick it around when I'm going down the stairs ~15-20 hours of gameplay later. That's really cool.


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> I meant binding specific items and spells to keys like you can on the PC (like 1 for bow, 2 for sword, 3 for shield, 4 for a spell, and so on).
> Scrolling through favorites is a annoying in the middle of gameplay and fights.


You can...... favourite something, go back to game, open favourites menu hover over the item press desired number. Sorted


----------



## EmL

I though this was kinda cool, first time I witness this throughout my 40hours.


----------



## Droopz

I take it you haven't done much of the main quest then lol

I thought the video was going to be of you using a raise dead spell on a Dragon corpse.


----------



## calavera

It's probably too early but are there any mods out yet?


----------



## EmL

I always come across something interesting when I'm doing the main quest that leads to several hours of searching through catacombs and more. So no I haven't done much of the main quest.. :$ Still this was random, right?

Already tried that raise spell on dragons but it doesn't work.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> It's probably too early but are there any mods out yet?


A few.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> I meant binding specific items and spells to keys like you can on the PC (like 1 for bow, 2 for sword, 3 for shield, 4 for a spell, and so on).
> Scrolling through favorites is a annoying in the middle of gameplay and fights.
> 
> 
> 
> You can...... favourite something, go back to game, open favourites menu hover over the item press desired number. Sorted
Click to expand...

I know. That was exactly my point why keyboard/mouse is better than controller. I was saying that to the person who said the game is much, much better played with a controller.


----------



## rejamerah

Anyone here went for full archer build? whats a good sub spec? 2hand / 1hand / sneak. any advices?


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> Anyone here went for full archer build? whats a good sub spec? 2hand / 1hand / sneak. any advices?


I'm an archer, but i also use 2 daggers, one is as paralysis one and the other is a soul stealing one.

So if my bow is getting low on charges I just have to sneak gank a few losers and I have soul gems all filled up









The paralysis dagger is great for when the harder fights get too close and personal, then its paralysis, sprint shout, then continue with bow.

So Archer/Sneak and a few One-handed all work well together.


----------



## rejamerah

that sounds good, i have my perk points all stacked up im still researching what to spend it on.







im also an orc.. is it a bad race to be an archer?


----------



## Droopz

Hardly makes a difference what race you chose after a few levels IMO.


----------



## SkillzKillz

-snip-


----------



## JMattes

Anyone find the official strategy guide on the net yet? Please pm me a link if you did!

Thanks!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman1478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> Anyone here went for full archer build? whats a good sub spec? 2hand / 1hand / sneak. any advices?


go with sneak and 1 handed. sneaking and sniping people with the bow is godly b/c you can get like 4-5 shots that do 2-3 times more damage if you are in a good spot and have some sneak perks. i would chose one handed b/c you can defend yourself slightly easier with a shield or you can use restoration spells like fast heal, which REALLY help.


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ^You mean Alduin resurrecting dragons? You should have first experienced that in one of the first missions during the main quests.


Fudge up with spoilers??


----------



## Live_free

Love it, have 14 hours logged in and I feel like I haven't scratched the surface.


----------



## dud3rulz

Hey..how to know how much hours we hve played??


----------



## Mr. 13

what are nords best for? two handed weapons?


----------



## Droopz

I just look at the Skyrim steam page


----------



## wheresstimpy

i am totally gonna buy this next week, looks pretty epic


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dud3rulz*
> 
> Hey..how to know how much hours we hve played??


When you load a game it says how long you've been playing on the load game screen.


----------



## Hawk777th

Are these the top settings? Should I check Object Detail Fade?


----------



## Droopz

No leave it off for best looks. On if yo need the performance...

Now you get to play in the ini file to really get Ultra going


----------



## just_nuke_em

Finally get into town, and I start killing people. 5 dead and no bounty







. I think I'm going to kill everyone at this rate.....

Am I a bad person?



At one point I attacked a cow. It had a ton of health, and it ran. Got some bounty. Then I saw a chicken in the same yard, and roasted it. Then the bounty was gone, and I was like "lol, wat?". I like how this game is progressing


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Had about 6 or 7 crashes to desktop with this game, but there is never an error. The game just completely bombs out.

Weirdest part is nothing gets logged in Event Viewer so I can't even troubleshoot it.


----------



## LivingChampion

Anyone finish the main story yet? Roughly how long did it take you? I've been playing pretty much only the main story and it is epic so far. I just don't want it to end so quick, but it feels like it's close and it's roughly 12 hours into the main story. I've been taking my time though finding every single item in all the caves I've been into. I probably have around 14-15 hours ATM, but that's from blacksmithing and hunting for animals.


----------



## pjBSOD

I killed a chicken in the town after you get out of the cave, they killed me


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I got about 30 crashes in an hours and a half of gaming it's an awesome and polished game.


----------



## digitard

Played for about 2hrs. Focused mainly on random walking, and the main quest but I just realized the majority of the fun I've had in the past (Oblivion) was with the side stuff and then story so I'm going to start working on that stuff (factions, etc) and then start working on the story.

Game is insane. Loving it so far. Has it's issues, but compared to some of the Bethesda (or Bethesda designed engine) games I've played this one is by far the most enjoyable out of the box.


----------



## Reshkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Had about 6 or 7 crashes to desktop with this game, but there is never an error. The game just completely bombs out.
> Weirdest part is nothing gets logged in Event Viewer so I can't even troubleshoot it.


Same issue here.. Happens when I exit the map, entering a new zone(dungeon, fast travel, leaving a house, entering a town etc..) this problem leads me to quick save very often.


----------



## Akusho

I had the weirdest glitch. I noticed at some point after a few hours that all the guards were saying only one phrase - something like "Hey, don't I know you?", and thought that the developers really cut on voice acting here








Only to come to a quest where i needed to bride a guard, and no dialog would appear







Stealing stuff in front of the guards would result in no bounty or arrest or whatever. Had to pickpocket one of the guards for their AI to unfreeze


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Well, this game gets a _lot_ easier when your archery is at Level 95 with a Daedric bow refined to Legendary status and Dwarven arrows. Easiest final boss fight ever.


----------



## LivingChampion

How long did it take you to finish the main story?


----------



## SM0k3

Tried that FXAA Post Process Injector on tesnexus and got some pretty nice results IMO


----------



## Reshkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SM0k3*
> 
> Tried that FXAA Post Process Injector on tesnexus and got some pretty nice results IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Awesome screenshots cutted out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


That is awesome, shall try it out aswell including the Enhanced Night Skyrim mod. I enjoy watching the sky, ALOT.


----------



## Ghilly

Hi,
I love this game i'm 40 hrs in at lvl 22 but my stats say only 7 main quests completed lol. there is so much to do i have been exploring, dungeon delving, mining, hunting and the list goes on.
I'v had so many "wow" moments in this game and they are still coming.. the world is gorgeous. i had to climb a mountain to visit the scrine of anzu (something like that). so after fighting my way through trolls and mountain bears i reached the top to be greated by the world of skytrim laid out before me which was awe inspiring any RPG fan really should try this game but give it time its a slow starter but gets progressively better the more time you spend with it.

Now i played Morowwind and oblivion to death, but dare i say it i feel this one is better than both- there is a feeling of the world going on around you which you can influence or go about your own business.

The variety of the game is fantastic, all the dungeons and quests feel unique, the repetative feel of oblivion is gone.

I must say i have been getting the CTD as well but only every 4-5 hrs or so of gameplay (f5 is your friend i emplore you to bash the hell out of it until they fix the problem) other than that the game is fantastic.

A note on the graphics- they are not BF3 standard by any stretch of the imagination it looks like a rehashed Fallout 3 engine - i'm not sure if this is a bad thing or not but it works and mods will be along soon to add some more shinies to the visuals

Anyway i'm off to slay some dragons







happy hunting

add me on steam - atomicsnowman.


----------



## tout

I have to admit Bethesda has done very well with this game. Visually it is nice but not fantastic (DX 9) but the game play and story have been improved dramatically over Oblivion. The menu system is horrid but I definitely can live with it.

I've got the game running at 'High' settings, which was default, then turned all the fades to max except for specular, which I don't care for anyways. I get 40+ FPS steady at 3240 x 1920 resolution on my system so it's definitely not that cpu/gpu intensive of a game. If I run one monitor I would no doubt max the settings out.

They have improved vastly over Oblivion in my opinion.


----------



## MLJS54

Btw, the dungeon design in this game is much better than Oblivion. Every dungeon in oblivion looked the same and felt like a chore at times. Physics/character animations, although not perfect, are also much better than Oblivion.

The million dollar question still remains, *how the hell do I turn off vsync*?


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> The million dollar question still remains, *how the hell do I turn off vsync*?


I don't have access to it at the moment, but surely that must be in the config file? Something alone the lines of vsync=0.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FauxFox*
> 
> Use a X360/PS3 controller. It makes everything feel SO SO SO much better.
> To recharge stuff, you need a filled soul gem (different quality of gem = different amount of recharge). I was having trouble finding full soulgems later on in the game (I'm only maybe 20 hours in), but there's an enchant that fills a soulgem if you kill something before X seconds. Does work, except I never have a high-quality enough gem to harness it.


I'm so lazy i buy pre-filled soul gems from my guy at the college. I have a bow that traps souls, but i never have a gem large enough.

Just discovered mining too, great way to level up smithing.


----------



## charlesquik

What class you guys play??

I only leveled restoration and destruction but found out mage wasnt really good :S

You run out of magika way too fast and you have no defence against melee....

Can you suggest me something???? Is there a way to reset skill without reseting the game cause im kinda far away ( I have the froze shout )

I see many people here is archey.. is that any good or like melee. I found out a dragonbane and its really awesome at the moment ^^


----------



## noahhova

I tried the Whiterun texture pack on nexus. Everytime I tried to quick travel to Whiterun after it was CTD. Does it work for anyone else here?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> .
> The million dollar question still remains, *how the hell do I turn off vsync*?


Go to:

My Documents > My Games > Skyrim > skyrim.ini (not skyrimprefs.ini).

Under the Display heading enter:

iPresentInterval=0

Save the ini file.

Right click on the ini file, go to properties, and check read only. Apply and exit.

Start up the game.


----------



## Nautilus

Hey peeps i got a major annoying problem in Skyrim. Please help me out. I've modified SkyrimPrefs.ini in My Documents according to guides i found on internet but it now there's random stutter occuring every now and then. It's not quite a stutter but it's kinda like artefact. I see very thick horizontal lines in cyan&blue appearing briefly (less than a half second) and disappearing. Please tell me if i set something wrong.

Here's my ini content:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Display]
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=1
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1500.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=0.0000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1680
iSize H=1050
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=0
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=3
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=1
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
iScreenShotIndex=0
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
sD3DDevice="AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series"
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=20.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=20.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=20.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Grass]
fGrassStartFadeDistance=8000.0000
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=8000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=400.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=4
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=0
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0260
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=1500
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=5.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[General]
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fdefaultfov=90
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40


----------



## Mudfrog

Way to easy to become a vampire.. fought one and now I'm cursed.. would have rather become a werewolf.. (I like how they said no werewolves in Skyrim at launch







)


----------



## xFyre

Oh, the bull****

I didn't know Skyrim had to be activated through Steam. I had a place on my SSD for it since it deserves it, but my Steam install and all my steam games are on the HDD.

Is there no way to move just the game?


----------



## dave12

Can anyone point me at where I can find a piece of armor with the Fortify Fire enchantment I can deconstruct and Fortify Fire up my armor?

I am loving the hell out of Skyrim. I don't know why DA2 couldn't have been 1//50th this scale.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> What class you guys play??
> I only leveled restoration and destruction but found out mage wasnt really good :S
> You run out of magika way too fast and you have no defence against melee....
> Can you suggest me something???? Is there a way to reset skill without reseting the game cause im kinda far away ( I have the froze shout )
> I see many people here is archey.. is that any good or like melee. I found out a dragonbane and its really awesome at the moment ^^


I play mage most of the time. The way I have been playing (and this is my first scrolls game), is to level up all the things I am interested in evenly. Some things don't have usefulness to level up or get perks for yet because I have nothing to use it with, but thats beside the point. Occasionally I will wield a one handed axe with a spell which works fairly well. dodging enemy attacks is part of my playstyle. With mage, I found you have to take advantage of anything and everything. My magic is almost up to 50 right now with quite a few destruction perks. I like to use my unrelenting force shout to get enemies away as well as knock them down. if my magicka needs restored, I let it do it now. If it is fine, I go to town on them while they are down. I also up my archery whenever possible.

It also helps once you find particular attire that will suite your magicka quite well. It take some time to level it up, but I find it to be the most fun other than archery.

Also, does anyone know of a good fix for tiple monitors yet? I know I can set the game to a higher resolutiong, but I am waiting to do so until the menus are fixed or have a fix.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Oh, the bull****
> 
> I didn't know Skyrim had to be activated through Steam. I had a place on my SSD for it since it deserves it, but my Steam install and all my steam games are on the HDD.
> 
> Is there no way to move just the game?


http://www.traynier.com/software/steammover

Fantastic program. But i wouldn't bother putting skyrim on the SSD, i have it on one of mine and i can barely notice a difference.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Also, does anyone know of a good fix for tiple monitors yet? I know I can set the game to a higher resolutiong, but I am waiting to do so until the menus are fixed or have a fix.


Skyrim Ultra Wide fix

The fix there works. It's temporaray of course. Follow the instructions and you'll be able to use the menus right. The only problems with it are the way the map works (icons are all on center screen so actual locations don't disply right), the "picture" of the items is still zoomed, but the menu itself is fine when looking through gear. Books still hella zoom when you read them.

Honestly it's a temp fix, but it works. If you want to enjoy eyefinity/surrond, use it till it actually gets fixed.


----------



## Ghilly

I'm playing a nord which i had the intention of making an out an out warrior.... thats actually become a battlemage. I have lvld destruction, conjuration--> (flame atronarchs are freakin awesome) , I'v also done a bit of one handed, this build allows me to have an axe in one hand with spells in the other







- this has proved very affective.
Archery is op ....lvl that high and your one shotting a lot of enemys.

I have just joined the dark brotherhood so i may invest a litttle in sneak if i need it, but with my fire spells i can blast pretty much anything in a few casts..... i just love the choices this game gives you.


----------



## Agenesis

Any method on lifting the 60 fps cap?


----------



## mothrpe

Holy Jeez, this is some game!

I could never get into morrowind and oblivion despite my attempts but I am definetly digging this. The graphics are a major improvement for me.

Only complaint is things look pretty washed out, I even cranked up the saturation in my nvidia control panel. I would love to see some more vibrant colours, or a mod to fix it.

I think we have game of the year hear probably.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> http://www.traynier.com/software/steammover
> Fantastic program. But i wouldn't bother putting skyrim on the SSD, i have it on one of mine and i can barely notice a difference.


That thing. Is. Awesome! Rep'd!

Just one thing, will games still update correctly after being moved?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Any method on lifting the 60 fps cap?


Yes there is, add iPresentinterval=0 to the INI file.


----------



## aznguyen316

I used steam mover as well to move the game to my SSD. I dunno but I def can tell the difference. Now I don't mind going in and out of houses multiple times as it loads so fast. Plus skyrim is a really small game considering how much voice work it has and content... Rage and BF3 are so much bigger, is this b/c of texture packs?


----------



## hondajt

this game is amazing.

Do we have a database for items yet? Like when do I use the dragon scales and dragon bones? Will a mage ever need them, or is that for armor and such?

Also, does anyone use the cheat codes? I don't typically use them, but I would love to have some more gold. Are there any negative consequences? (besides my moral issues?)

I wish there was something like wowhead for skyrim, so i could look up an item and see if its worth holding onto or not. I just have so much ****.


----------



## Ghost23

Sadly none of my tweaks in my Crossfire tweak thread seem to really work for me like they do others. I scrambled to get $60 for this game and have put less than 10 hours in it because it runs so horribly, even with 0 aa, 0 AF, I can't pull 60 in the starting scenes.

I really hope this gets settled really soon, or this is my most disappointing purchase of 2011 :|


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> That thing. Is. Awesome! Rep'd!
> Just one thing, will games still update correctly after being moved?
> Yes there is, add iPresentinterval=0 to the INI file.


Yes, it's fantastic how it works. Uses symbolic links. So steam still thinks it's on the steam drive. 100% of my games and everything update and run perfectly.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Skyrim Ultra Wide fix
> The fix there works. It's temporaray of course. Follow the instructions and you'll be able to use the menus right. The only problems with it are the way the map works (icons are all on center screen so actual locations don't disply right), the "picture" of the items is still zoomed, but the menu itself is fine when looking through gear. Books still hella zoom when you read them.
> Honestly it's a temp fix, but it works. If you want to enjoy eyefinity/surrond, use it till it actually gets fixed.


Thanks. I think I saw this a few days ago and steered away from it because some of the menus were still a little messed up. I will live with it until an official fix releases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghilly*
> 
> I'm playing a nord which i had the intention of making an out an out warrior.... thats actually become a battlemage. I have lvld destruction, conjuration--> (flame atronarchs are freakin awesome) , I'v also done a bit of one handed, this build allows me to have an axe in one hand with spells in the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - this has proved very affective.
> Archery is op ....lvl that high and your one shotting a lot of enemys.
> I have just joined the dark brotherhood so i may invest a litttle in sneak if i need it, but with my fire spells i can blast pretty much anything in a few casts..... i just love the choices this game gives you.


Sounds like you are doing a very similar character build and playstyle as me. Only difference is I chose dark elf and have yet to join the dark brotherhood. First elder scrolls game, and certainly wont be my last.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> Holy Jeez, this is some game!
> I could never get into morrowind and oblivion despite my attempts but I am definetly digging this. The graphics are a major improvement for me.
> Only complaint is things look pretty washed out, I even cranked up the saturation in my nvidia control panel. I would love to see some more vibrant colours, or a mod to fix it.
> I think we have game of the year hear probably.


This one has heavy saturation. You can play with the settings though and its easy to install and uninstall.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131

Anyone else find the iPresentInteral=0 doesn't work for them? I have placed it under "Display" yet im still capped at 60FPS. I have tried putting it in bothe the ini located in the My Games folder and the steamapp/..... folder.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> This one has heavy saturation. You can play with the settings though and its easy to install and uninstall.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131
> Anyone else find the iPresentInteral=0 doesn't work for them? I have placed it under "Display" yet im still capped at 60FPS. I have tried putting it in bothe the ini located in the My Games folder and the steamapp/..... folder.


Have you disabled vsync as well?


----------



## Akusho

Something strange is happening to me. 2 hours ago I was fine in terms of mana (it was running out quickly







, but not long ago I've noticed that it started regenerating almost instantly. I remember when I casted a spell from both hands, mana would not regen while i was charging the spell, and now it does? I can run out of magica and it will say that I've ran out, but it will regenerate 280 points in ~6 seconds. It's not that I'm not happy, it will make my life easier, but I don't want to cheat







And my previous save will lose me 2.5 hours of gameplay









Oh, got it. A buff after a quest. Damn, guess I will be back to the damn low mana regen soon.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Have you disabled vsync as well?


What do you mean? I don't see an ingame option to disable it?

I did the ini fix and that didn't seem to work. Ive also tried forcing it off through CCC which also was unsuccessful.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> What do you mean? I don't see an ingame option to disable it?
> I did the ini fix and that didn't seem to work. Ive also tried forcing it off through CCC which also was unsuccessful.


I think there's an in game option to disable it. If i remember correctly, it's in a stupid place like gameplay options. I can't check at the moment though, i'm at work.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> What do you mean? I don't see an ingame option to disable it?
> I did the ini fix and that didn't seem to work. Ive also tried forcing it off through CCC which also was unsuccessful.


Are you setting the ini file to read only?

Also are you putting the setting in the right place?

Make sure it's in the ini file not the prefs.ini (this file is in the Skyrim folder in the "My Games" folder). Make sure it's at the bottom of the [Display] list. Make sure to set the file to read only in properties when you have made the change.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Make sure it's at the bottom of the [Display] list. Make sure to set the file to read only in properties when you have made the change.


I tried that with no success


----------



## 95329

When I enter a cave I get HUGE FPS boost (to like 300fps) and the mouse gets weird X and Y acceleration. Any solutions to this


----------



## t-ramp

Skyrim is pretty good. I still haven't figured out whether I want to use my Xbox controller or KB+M, but other than that it's been fun so far. Stole a horse and rode it up a mountain last night...


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Are you setting the ini file to read only?
> Also are you putting the setting in the right place?
> Make sure it's in the ini file not the prefs.ini (this file is in the Skyrim folder in the "My Games" folder). Make sure it's at the bottom of the [Display] list. Make sure to set the file to read only in properties when you have made the change.










I should work on my reading skills. Totally bypassed the "Set to Read Only" part. Will be trying this when I get home. Thx

Is there a [Display] heading in the ini file? I thought there was only one in the perfs.ini? Do I have to add that section?


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone given any graphics mods a try yet?


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should work on my reading skills. Totally bypassed the "Set to Read Only" part. Will be trying this when I get home. Thx
> Is there a [Display] heading in the ini file? I thought there was only one in the perfs.ini? Do I have to add that section?


What ini are you editing? It's the one in the steamapps/*skyrim/skyrim* folder. SkyrimPrefs.ini, NOT skyrim_deafult.ini on the root folder.

Also, i'm experiencing some really low FPSs in some zones. I'm exiting the torture chamber now, and I've seen the FPS dip all the way to 45, on two GTX580s @ 950MHz. Everything is set to Ultra, + 8x
AA and 16x AF. Haven't messed with the INI or Forceware settings yet.

Is there anything I can do, or is the SLI profile really that bad?

EDIT: Okay, the SLI profile isn't bad. It's *BAD*. The second GPU is getting me like 2-5 extra FPS. Does it work better with 285.62?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> What ini are you editing? It's the one in the steamapps/*skyrim/skyrim* folder. SkyrimPrefs.ini, NOT skyrim_deafult.ini on the root folder.
> Also, i'm experiencing some really low FPSs in some zones. I'm exiting the torture chamber now, and I've seen the FPS dip all the way to 45, on two GTX580s @ 950MHz. Everything is set to Ultra, + 8x
> AA and 16x AF. Haven't messed with the INI or Forceware settings yet.
> Is there anything I can do, or is the SLI profile really that bad?


It must be the SLI profile. By the sound of it you'd get more FPS with 1 card, because mine only drops from 60 where there are a lot of water effects. Unless you're running 2560 or something.

I know the crossfire support is really bad so far, i'd expect it to be updated in a CAP though.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> What ini are you editing? It's the one in the steamapps/*skyrim/skyrim* folder. SkyrimPrefs.ini, NOT skyrim_deafult.ini on the root folder.
> Also, i'm experiencing some really low FPSs in some zones. I'm exiting the torture chamber now, and I've seen the FPS dip all the way to 45, on two GTX580s @ 950MHz. Everything is set to Ultra, + 8x
> AA and 16x AF. Haven't messed with the INI or Forceware settings yet.
> Is there anything I can do, or is the SLI profile really that bad?


Ok ppl are confusing me here.

There is a SkyrimPerfs.ini in both "My Games/Skyrim" folder and the "steamapps/common/skyrim". The one in "My Games" has my actually current settings in it. The on in "steamapps" has what seems like default settings that arent actually applied in my game. (ie it shows res of 1600x900 but im playing 1080p etc etc.)

Should I make them both the same? Which one should I be switching?


----------



## blackbalt89

I'm enjoying this game very much.

Takes some getting used to coming from The Witcher 2 that I've been playing for months but hey, it's worth it.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Ok ppl are confusing me here.
> There is a SkyrimPerfs.ini in both "My Games/Skyrim" folder and the "steamapps/common/skyrim". The one in "My Games" has my actually current settings in it. The on in "steamapps" has what seems like default settings that arent actually applied in my game. (ie it shows res of 1600x900 but im playing 1080p etc etc.)
> Should I make them both the same? Which one should I be switching?


I moved the game to my SSD a while back. I don't really know the exact path to the folder I am talking about.

So INSIDE the folder where SkyrimLauncher and TESV exe files are, there's another folder named skyrim. In it, there's a single file, the SkyrimPrefs INI. That's the one you should be editing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It must be the SLI profile. By the sound of it you'd get more FPS with 1 card, because mine only drops from 60 where there are a lot of water effects. Unless you're running 2560 or something.
> I know the crossfire support is really bad so far, i'd expect it to be updated in a CAP though.


No, I'm on 1080/120Hz. With SLI enabled I get anywhere from 120 to 45FPS, 99% GPU usage most of the time. With it disabled, I get around the same FPS.


----------



## hondajt

there is so much to read. This game is awesome. It just feels SO huge. It's awesome. (worth repeating)

Anyone know how many fps I should get on my laptop?

Core i5-2410m (dual core with hyperthreading, 2.3~2.9GHz)
6GB RAM
2nd Generation Intel HD 3000 graphics (limiting factor) getting either 512mb or 1GB shared memory, can't remember.
SSD


----------



## 95329

I bought a Logitech F710 pad for this game and the pad is really hard to control. Any tips?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> What ini are you editing? It's the one in the steamapps/*skyrim/skyrim* folder. SkyrimPrefs.ini, NOT skyrim_deafult.ini on the root folder.


You do not put the disable vsync modification in the skyrimprefs.ini.

You put it in the skyrim.ini.

Modifying the Steam skyrimprefs.ini doesn't do anything as far as I'm aware (I don't even have one as I deleted mine from the Steam folder, the game doesn't regenerate it but it will regenerate all ini files removed from the My Games folder). I've done all my modifications through the "My Games" Skyrim folder as I previously directed. Including all my graphical ini tweaks.

The skyrim.ini file is small and should look as follows, I bolded the line I added to disable vsync:
Quote:


> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> 
> uExterior Cell Buffer=36
> 
> [Display]
> fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
> fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
> fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> bAllowScreenshot=1
> *iPresentinterval=0*
> 
> [Audio]
> fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
> fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
> fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
> fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
> 
> [Grass]
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> 
> [GeneralWarnings]
> SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
> 
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> 
> [Combat]
> fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
> fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
> 
> [Papyrus]
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
> bEnableLogging=0
> bEnableTrace=0
> bLoadDebugInformation=0
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=1
> bReflectLODLand=1
> bReflectSky=0
> bReflectLODTrees=1


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> I moved the game to my SSD a while back. I don't really know the exact path to the folder I am talking about.
> So INSIDE the folder where SkyrimLauncher and TESV exe files are, there's another folder named skyrim. In it, there's a single file, the SkyrimPrefs INI. That's the one you should be editing.


Ya mine on the SSD. I know the file you are talking about. There is also another ini in your folder where your "Save Game" is located. Usually "documents/my game/skyrim".

Im really just curious about the difference between the 2. As mine both contain different values for the same settings?


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You do not put the disable vsync modification in the skyrimprefs.ini.
> You put it in the skyrim.ini.
> Modifying the Steam skyrimprefs.ini doesn't do anything as far as I'm aware (I don't even have one as I deleted mine from the Steam folder). I've done all my modifications through the "My Games" Skyrim folder as I previously directed. Including all my graphical ini tweaks.
> The skyrim.ini file is small and should look as follows, I bolded the line I added to disable vsync:


Oh yes it does. I edited only that one and it unlocked my FPS. Didn't even mess with the other one.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Ya mine on the SSD. I know the file you are talking about. There is also another ini in your folder where your "Save Game" is located. Usually "documents/my game/skyrim".
> Im really just curious about the difference between the 2. As mine both contain different values for the same settings?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You do not put the disable vsync modification in the skyrimprefs.ini.
> You put it in the skyrim.ini.
> Modifying the Steam skyrimprefs.ini doesn't do anything as far as I'm aware (I don't even have one as I deleted mine from the Steam folder). I've done all my modifications through the "My Games" Skyrim folder as I previously directed. Including all my graphical ini tweaks.
> The skyrim.ini file is small and should look as follows, I bolded the line I added to disable vsync:


Thank you sir....

Has anyone experimented with the uExteriorCellBuffer=36? I see that edited in lost of games to increase performance however, im not very educate in what it is or how it works.


----------



## hondajt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I bought a Logitech F710 pad for this game and the pad is really hard to control. Any tips?


I have that exact same controller. What are you using the pad for? Directional? (like the mouse?) If so, I would highly suggest making the stick the directional. The D-pad on the controller is a joke, much like on most controllers. It seems to be much less responsive.

I do not use my F710 for this game, I found a mouse or even my old joystick to be better. Especially while riding my horse or during combat.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Thank you sir....
> Has anyone experimented with the uExteriorCellBuffer=36? I see that edited in lost of games to increase performance however, im not very educate in what it is or how it works.


That edits the amount of cells (map zones) that are loaded to the RAM. Don't know how it affects performance.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> No, I'm on 1080/120Hz. With SLI enabled I get anywhere from 120 to 45FPS, 99% GPU usage most of the time. With it disabled, I get around the same FPS.


That seems to support it pretty well, this game does not like dual-GPU systems.

Although i can't explain why you would get 99% GPU useage on *Both* GPUs with SLI enabled, and then get the same FPS with 1 card running 99%.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Oh yes it does. I edited only that one and it unlocked my FPS. Didn't even mess with the other one.


Well it didn't work for me. I edited the skyrim.ini file in the My Games > Skyrim folder and it worked first time. Like I stated, I don't even have a skyrimprefs.ini in Steam because I deleted it. It doesn't do anything. It doesn't change when you alter in game settings neither does it regenerate. It's a static file. All my modifications have been through the My Games > Skyrim filepath.

If I was lying then I wouldn't have managed to do some of this


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt*
> 
> I have that exact same controller. What are you using the pad for? Directional? (like the mouse?) If so, I would highly suggest making the stick the directional. The D-pad on the controller is a joke, much like on most controllers. It seems to be much less responsive.
> I do not use my F710 for this game, I found a mouse or even my old joystick to be better. Especially while riding my horse or during combat.


I use the sticks of course. I think I'll give the game a go and if the pad doesn't work for me then I'll just use mouse/keyboard combo


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That seems to support it pretty well, this game does not like dual-GPU systems.
> Although i can't explain why you would get 99% GPU useage on *Both* GPUs with SLI enabled, and then get the same FPS with 1 card running 99%.


Yeah, it's so random. Take a good look at the FPS counter

Looking down a narrow pathway.



And now, lots of effects.



Does not compute. The draw distance is bigger on the first scenario, but come on. THAT big of a diference?

EDIT:

Disabling AF yields no results. Disabling AA boosts the FPS by 4. It's not that either


----------



## stu.

I was just wondering, for those that have played, have you found items resembling a polearm, halberd, kind of weapon? I can't find any recent news on this, or any sort of pictorial or video evidence.

Trying to envision what kind of character I will create when I buy the game in the coming weeks.


----------



## grossebeaver

Here's a quick ini generator that seems to work. It has some additional settings for even more eye candy.

http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/


----------



## hondajt

how do I get it to show the FPS in the corner like that? I love that.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt*
> 
> how do I get it to show the FPS in the corner like that? I love that.


http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt*
> 
> how do I get it to show the FPS in the corner like that? I love that.


Using Fraps.

You could alternately use Afterburners built in on screen display which can show FPS, GPU temps, fanspeed, load %, memory usage, core clock, etc. I prefer the Afterburner interface over the Fraps interface just for the fact that it can display so much more.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hondajt*
> 
> how do I get it to show the FPS in the corner like that? I love that.


He's using FRAPS.

There's also an ingame FPS counter activated via the console. Not sure of the command though.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Using Fraps.
> You could alternately use Afterburners built in on screen display which can show FPS, GPU temps, fanspeed, load %, memory usage, core clock, etc. I prefer the Afterburner interface over the Fraps interface just for the fact that it can display so much more.


Hey, your setup is pretty much the same as mine. How's your FPS?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Hey, your setup is pretty much the same as mine. How's your FPS?


Using just in game ultra presets I'm pretty much hovering around 60FPS with a few dips to 40s using only one GPU.

I haven't updated my drivers to the BETA just because I have no need for more FPS in this game, maybe later when more mods come out.

Overall it's a breeze to run on one 580 at stock clocks.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

This thread is HUGE! ha. Told ya'll to stop worrying. Good game, eh?


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grossebeaver*
> 
> Here's a quick ini generator that seems to work. It has some additional settings for even more eye candy.
> http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/


Wow that looks cool.......


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Using just in game ultra presets I'm pretty much hovering around 60FPS with a few dips to 40s using only one GPU.
> I haven't updated my drivers to the BETA just because I have no need for more FPS in this game, maybe later when more mods come out.
> Overall it's a breeze to run on one 580 at stock clocks.


Aye, but I'm pushing for 120FPS, so SLI performance would be really great for me. Even if you updated the drivers, there wouldn't be a tangible difference.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## chaosblade02

Anyone else notice how crappy the master destruction spells are? Seriously, they basically made them useless because of the long cast time, and they actually do less damage than lets say a dual cast incinerate, thunder bolt, ice lance. And they require both hands to cast. Fire storm, lol? Close range aoe? Long cast? You are dead before you get that off on anything 100% guaranteed. Lightning storm is OK outside, but indoors its pretty useless, and you are stationary while casting it. Also to note, Lightning storm is pretty good on dragons, so its the only decent one out of the 3, but I still hate the cast time, and it forcing you to be stationary. Blizzard, slightly better than firestorm, but ticks of 20 damage may as well be 0 when going through enemy resist, and if they block, and it doesn't even slow them down, basically mobs can just run right through it and take basically no damage. The master destruction spells are supposed to be good but these are rather pathetic. Anyway, hopefully a modder gets around to making these better.

Destruction magic for damage is actually a rough road in this game, considering every single mage has a warding spell they don't hesitate to spam which nullifies your damage completely. You really need to be a spell sword in this game to deal with everything the game throws at you. Bethesda, or perhaps a modder needs to patch the game so that if the ward is broken, they take full damage. For example, greater ward that is supposed to only block 80 damage, actually blocks way more than that, because a dual cast incinerate is 90 + 90 and the dual cast combo spell is a little stronger than 180, so theoretically that should eat right through greater ward, but it simply doesn't. Anyway, something that needs to be fixed in the future. I have also tried dual casting 1 spell right after the other, when just one should bring greater ward down, and the follow up should do full damage, but again, it just doesn't work like that.

Anyone thinking about doing a mage build based on destruction for damage, better think about doing a spell sword instead or mix some archery in there. And this comes from personal experience. On another note, Bound Bow is really good, with the perk bound Bow does 50 damage and it does scale with archery, so with 100 archery + perks and some rings that give bonus to damage for archery, I'd say it would do a bit more. You get free arrows with bound bow also. Might be interesting to do a mage/archer. And you can hit other mages past ward with a bow. Maybe think about doing sneak for some bow head shots. Conjuration is definitely better in skyrim than it was in Oblivion.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Wow that looks cool.......


It is but I'd wait a while for it to be fully optimised though.

I dare you to max everything out on that and then run the game. It almost brought my PC a screeching halt.









For me all I want to do is figure out how to increase the overall draw distance. I know how to increase the render distance for trees and grass but it only goes so far. Something else is stopping them from rendering further no matter how high I put the variable.


----------



## Grief

Anyone know where any dwemer ruins are? I am on dwarven armor for smithing and want to venture out to one and collect some objects I can use.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Anyone know where any dwemer ruins are? I am on dwarven armor for smithing and want to venture out to one and collect some objects I can use.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Well, I found a fair few dwarven items in a place in Markarth that I then smelted into ingots. I had to steal them though, and the wizard dispatched a team of thugs to "punish that thief Ellis"









I can't remember the name of the place but I went in and took the first left, and there were a couple of wizards with an enchanter and an alchemy lab, then some dwarven bits lying around. If you speak to one, I think he lets you into some dwarven ruins after you do a task for him but I haven't bothered with that yet.


----------



## Akusho

For those who can't turn off Vsync through SkyrimPrefs.ini: put the command in Skyrim.ini, worked for me. Finally av. 50 FPS in town on Ultra no AA 4xAF.
But my GPU usage is still ~60% for some reason... what could be the problem? I thought CPU bottleneck - max cpu usage was 25%. Also checked with BF3 - 98-99% GPU usage. Strange.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I found a fair few dwarven items in a place in Markarth that I then smelted into ingots. I had to steal them though, and the wizard dispatched a team of thugs to "punish that thief Ellis"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name of the place but I went in and took the first left, and there were a couple of wizards with an enchanter and an alchemy lab, then some dwarven bits lying around. If you speak to one, I think he lets you into some dwarven ruins after you do a task for him but I haven't bothered with that yet.


Can you take a screenshot and circle the area on the map? I would be grateful.

Anyone else know of any Dwemer ruins they have found?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quick question. Just bought a 1GB 6870. With that and my system specs will run Skyrim well on 720P or 1080P well?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> For those who can't turn off Vsync through SkyrimPrefs.ini: put the command in Skyrim.ini, worked for me.


Well, I've been trying to spread the love...


----------



## chaosblade02

There is a dwemer ruin east of that dark star place. Better bring a ton of lockpicks. Couple master chests/doors in there. TONS of loot.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> For those who can't turn off Vsync through SkyrimPrefs.ini: put the command in Skyrim.ini, worked for me. Finally av. 50 FPS in town on Ultra no AA 4xAF.
> But my GPU usage is still ~60% for some reason... what could be the problem? I thought CPU bottleneck - max cpu usage was 25%. Also checked with BF3 - 98-99% GPU usage. Strange.


As the game can only use 2 threads! And 25% of your i7 is 2 threads!
So yeah CPU BN


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Quick question. Just bought a 1GB 6870. With that and my system specs will run Skyrim well on 720P or 1080P well?


Yeah definitely 720p and probably 1080p. Using a single 6950 I run the game on ultra at 1080p, so I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## grossebeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*
> 
> Quick question. Just bought a 1GB 6870. With that and my system specs will run Skyrim well on 720P or 1080P well?


It can run well at 1080p with most of the visual settings at medium/ultra, although if your 965BE isn't overclocked you will be dinged with some performance hits.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Well, I've been trying to spread the love...


Sorry, I missed your post


----------



## cubanresourceful

Thanks for the replies guys, +REP!







Can't wait, GFX card said it arrived TODAY!


----------



## Akusho

Now there's another problem - how to limit the FPS?







In some places where FPS goes to very high numbers mouse sensitivity increases







. damn this console port


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Anyone know where any dwemer ruins are? I am on dwarven armor for smithing and want to venture out to one and collect some objects I can use.


Still waiting on an answer to this!


----------



## Dooginater

Couple of questions:

1. Are frost trolls gliched or just really powerfull. I swear they're more powerful than dragons.

2. Is SLI just plain broken? Not showing full gpu usage and pretty much same FPS weather I'm using one gpu or sli.


----------



## blackbalt89

I feel like such a n00b in this thread. I'm like level 2 Nord with some crappy iron armor and a steel shield and sword. :/

I don't have enough time to play this game for hours on end. I'm getting my arse handed to me by draugs in that golden dragon claw mission. I think it's time I rethink my use of fire.

What are the best weapons to use against draugs at this low a level? Single hand swords or a iron greatsword? How about dual wield steel swords? Only downside is no shield.

I'm more lost in this game when it comes to fighting than I was in The Witcher 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 1. Are frost trolls gliched or just really powerfull. I swear they're more powerful than dragons.
> 2. Is SLI just plain broken? Not showing full gpu usage and pretty much same FPS weather I'm using one gpu or sli.


Did you update your drivers to the new BETA? I think it's 285.79 that includes a SLI profile for Skyrim.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I feel like such a n00b in this thread. I'm like level 2 Nord with some crappy iron armor and a steel shield and sword. :/
> I don't have enough time to play this game for hours on end. I'm getting my arse handed to me by draugs in that golden dragon claw mission. I think it's time I rethink my use of fire.
> What are the best weapons to use against draugs at this low a level? Single hand swords or a iron greatsword? How about dual wield steel swords? Only downside is no shield.
> I'm more lost in this game when it comes to fighting than I was in The Witcher 2.
> Did you update your drivers to the new BETA? I think it's 285.79 that includes a SLI profile for Skyrim.


Your best bet with draugs early on is the flame spell, it does lots of damage against them.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Now there's another problem - how to limit the FPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some places where FPS goes to very high numbers mouse sensitivity increases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . damn this console port


I'm just leaving vsync enabled.. caps the fps and no mouse acceleration (or at least not noticeable) if you disable it in the config.

I did see a mod at skyrim nexus for an fps limiter though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grossebeaver*
> 
> It can run well at 1080p with most of the visual settings at medium/ultra, although if your 965BE isn't overclocked you will be dinged with some performance hits.


He'll be fine with it at stock to a degree. When I first started playing Skyrim I had mine at stock and on standard High settings was getting around 40-45FPS on one HD5770.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Your best bet with draugs early on is the flame spell, it does lots of damage against them.


I noticed that it worked quite well with the spider but there are so many draugs that I usually end up running out of magic before killing them all and just end up getting overrun by them.









Probably wasn't the smartest idea to have taken this quest up as the first thing I do in Riverwood.









I'll try again later and see how I get along. Not looking forward to fighting the draug overlord at the end of this tomb though. He's gonna whoop my arse big time if I can't figure out how to combat these damn corpses.

But overall I'm pretty impressed with the game, it engrosses you and practically forces you to want more, which wouldn't be a problem except that college already commands a huge part of my time.


----------



## mrsmiles

sold out at the three places i went to today, i'll have to go tomorrow or wednesday to buy this game.


----------



## mothrpe

When I was in riverwood I bought the town drunk a beer, then he did the best dance ever, he was very happy, haha.

I wish I had taken pics or vids.

I'm kind of irked that once again magic users seem to have the advantage. I had a warrior specializing my points in one handed weapons..

Then I started a high elf and he was way more powerful with his offensive spells. I annihilated enemies with his flame attack.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Hey for the guys look for the Dwemer ruins. Here is one that I found during my travels. Be careful it can get hairy in there especially with the falmer. There was one other that I have been to but I can't remember where it is.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> sold out at the three places i went to today, i'll have to go tomorrow or wednesday to buy this game.


The Intraweb invented Steam because no one sells physical copies of games excluding Amazon and shifty cart merchants in Asia.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Anyone download the beta Nvidia drivers and use them yet? I will be trying that tonight to see how the game looks surround/3d. Nvidia's website has the 3d listed as excellent - cannot wait to try it out! As far as game crashing many of us have issues with I was able to get past it with the sound fix.


----------



## soth7676

I use radeon pro with the bioshock profile to get my crossfire working....on high details at 5040X1050 I go from 100FPS to the 40s..depending on conditions

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudfrog

I'll have to try the sound fix. Most of the time when getting a CTD I had just pressed F12 to take a pic with Steam.


----------



## Quesenek

Anyone know why I cannot unequip one of my spells? It is stuck on my right mouse and won't unequip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wholeeo

So I've just read this article over at Kotaku.

http://kotaku.com/5858870/before-you-start-tips-for-playing-skyrim-the-best-way

*"Don't worry which ancestral stone you choose at first-character classes aren't permanent."*

Since I now have 26 hours logged into the game I don't recall having to pick between ancestral stones at the beginning of the game... can someone help me remember what they are talking about?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I've just read this article over at Kotaku.
> http://kotaku.com/5858870/before-you-start-tips-for-playing-skyrim-the-best-way
> *"Don't worry which ancestral stone you choose at first-character classes aren't permanent."*
> Since I now have 26 hours logged into the game I don't recall having to pick between ancestral stones at the beginning of the game... can someone help me remember what they are talking about?


You didn't pick any.. unless they are talking about the "blessings" you get from altars?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I've just read this article over at Kotaku.
> http://kotaku.com/5858870/before-you-start-tips-for-playing-skyrim-the-best-way
> *"Don't worry which ancestral stone you choose at first-character classes aren't permanent."*
> Since I now have 26 hours logged into the game I don't recall having to pick between ancestral stones at the beginning of the game... can someone help me remember what they are talking about?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> You didn't pick any.. unless they are talking about the "blessings" you get from altars?


I believe they were referring to the stones that you could choose from when first walking down the slope to Riverwood. The choices were thief, warrior, and mage I believe.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> Anyone download the beta Nvidia drivers and use them yet? I will be trying that tonight to see how the game looks surround/3d. Nvidia's website has the 3d listed as excellent - cannot wait to try it out! As far as game crashing many of us have issues with I was able to get past it with the sound fix.


I'm using them. The 3D is absolutely amazing, most immersive experience yet. The in-game crosshairs and markers are NOT 3D though. Disable them and crosshair, and you will be fine. If you absolutely need a crosshair, try Nvidia's, but some people are complaining about glitches with it as well.

SLI still works like crap. Eats up my secondary 580 for a 1% performance increase.


----------



## Teslyn

The dwarven ruins are on the far east side of the map. I found them on the way from Riften north to Palace of the kings (what ever town that is). if you follow the main road they are going to be on your right hand side. There is a smaller path with some stairs that leads up to it. There was some kind of architectural interest that you can see from the road up the hill. It's a little bit before you get to the snow. If I remember, when i get home, I will check to see if i can give you any more details.


----------



## Akusho

Damn the problems just pile up. After turning off vsync i had screen flashing green in dungeons where water is pouring on you or outside in blizzards with lots of snow(maybe fps too high?), as i walk (not when standing still). I thought artifacts and a busted card, but the sound would stutter too, so it can't be it. I limited my FPS, maybe the game will cope better. Anyone else had similar crap?


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549*
> 
> Hey for the guys look for the Dwemer ruins. Here is one that I found during my travels. Be careful it can get hairy in there especially with the falmer. There was one other that I have been to but I can't remember where it is.


This is perfect.


----------



## FauxFox

For smithing, which path should I take? Elven and Glass or Dwarven and Orcish?

And the other Dwarven ruins is Mzurth or something like that. It's very far east.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 1. Are frost trolls gliched or just really powerfull. I swear they're more powerful than dragons.
> 2. Is SLI just plain broken? Not showing full gpu usage and pretty much same FPS weather I'm using one gpu or sli.


Frost trolls are not glitched they just heal really fast but are weak against fire. I killed my first one last night after reaching lvl 13 and I think my destructive spell lvl is 20 something.
As for the sli issue. I have the latest beta drivers and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I believe they were referring to the stones that you could choose from when first walking down the slope to Riverwood. The choices were thief, warrior, and mage I believe.


I seriously don't remember doing that.. How far into the story is it?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I seriously don't remember doing that.. How far into the story is it?


Literally a minute or so before entering the town for the first time. I believe it's on the other side of the river compared to the town.

I was following the guy down the slope and saw a bunch of stones and picked the warrior one. Hard to miss if you just backtrack up the hill.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I seriously don't remember doing that.. How far into the story is it?


Very close to the beginning. You need to follow that soldier that you escape from the dragon with right at the beginning. He tells you a few things and shows you the stones.


----------



## Mudfrog

Maybe I did and just don't remember..


----------



## Mudfrog

Server Hiccup.. double post.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FauxFox*
> 
> For smithing, which path should I take? Elven and Glass or Dwarven and Orcish?
> 
> And the other Dwarven ruins is Mzurth or something like that. It's very far east.


Well, Elven and Glass are light armour, whereas Dwarven and Orcish are heavy armour. Personally I wear heavy armour so I went that route, and I can now make ebony armour. I just need to find some more mines with ebony ore in because I only have 6 ingots and I calculated that I'd need 29 ingots to make a full set of armour and weapons and then improve them.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> Very close to the beginning. You need to follow that soldier that you escape from the dragon with right at the beginning. He tells you a few things and shows you the stones.


He may not have escaped with the soldier. There's two paths to choose from at the beginning. I have no idea where the other path leads though as I never took it.


----------



## RangerCarlos

Damnit! I never really followed that soldier in the beggining.. I bolted straight from the exit of the dungeon/cave. I was too excited to get to riverwood and explore.. Was what he had to say important?


----------



## JMattes

Hm.. I followed him out and he told me to split up and meet up a this sisters.. was i rele suppose to follow him anyway?


----------



## Boyboyd

Well i'm 26 hours in and it doesn't seem to be slowing down. I'm head of a few guilds now, and others i haven't started. My map looks ridiculous, too many places discovered lol.


----------



## Mudfrog

Yea I left him after he said to split up.. guess that's why I didn't see it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Damn the problems just pile up. After turning off vsync i had screen flashing green in dungeons where water is pouring on you or outside in blizzards with lots of snow(maybe fps too high?), as i walk (not when standing still). I thought artifacts and a busted card, but the sound would stutter too, so it can't be it. I limited my FPS, maybe the game will cope better. Anyone else had similar crap?


Yes, that happened to me as well when I turned of vsync. I have since turned it back on.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, that happened to me as well when I turned of vsync. I have since turned it back on.


I think it's fine now thanks to setting the max FPS to <100.

Question: Has anyone else had their horse disappear randomly? Happened to me for the second time, really frustrating. I know for a fact it was not killed (if it's even possible)


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RangerCarlos*
> 
> Damnit! I never really followed that soldier in the beggining.. I bolted straight from the exit of the dungeon/cave. I was too excited to get to riverwood and explore.. Was what he had to say important?


I think its just about the standing stones, and they are on your map already anyway I believe.


----------



## newphase

WOW! I am LOVING this game!

So far (Khajit stealth-bows-daggers) I have found and joined the Dark Brotherhood.

Currently sneaking through the Riften Warrens trying to find a way to join theieves guild.

Met a MAD deaf woman; very freaky.

Oh - Has everyone been up to Hrogthars yet? Stupendous views! (PC)


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Literally a minute or so before entering the town for the first time. I believe it's on the other side of the river compared to the town.
> I was following the guy down the slope and saw a bunch of stones and picked the warrior one. Hard to miss if you just backtrack up the hill.


There are heaps more dotted around the map. I'm currently using the Shadow one near riften which lets you turn invisible for 60 secs once a day, ive found about 4 different ones so far. When i get home after work ill screenshot them for yas


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I found a fair few dwarven items in a place in Markarth that I then smelted into ingots. I had to steal them though, and the wizard dispatched a team of thugs to "punish that thief Ellis"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the name of the place but I went in and took the first left, and there were a couple of wizards with an enchanter and an alchemy lab, then some dwarven bits lying around. If you speak to one, I think he lets you into some dwarven ruins after you do a task for him but I haven't bothered with that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a screenshot and circle the area on the map? I would be grateful.
> 
> Anyone else know of any Dwemer ruins they have found?
Click to expand...

This is what you're looking for:



Bear in mind though that there isn't really that much stuff in there. BUT if you speak to the wizard dude after turning left as you head in, he tells you he can unlock this dwemer museum/digsite for you if you do some stuff for him. So for all I know, that could be FULL of loot.









P.S. it's actually in Markarth, it just gives you a location on the map so you can fast travel there.


----------



## BlueLights

Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but has anybody else noticed that in whiterun, you can get your character right to the top of the mountains? Not sure if you're supposed to be able to, but if you take enough time and mess around, you can walk right to the top  and along the sides of the mountains as well.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueLights*
> 
> Not sure if this has already been mentioned, but has anybody else noticed that in whiterun, you can get your character right to the top of the mountains? Not sure if you're supposed to be able to, but if you take enough time and mess around, you can walk right to the top  and along the sides of the mountains as well.


Yea, that is a trick from past elder scroll games.. handy in getting to places or evading enemies


----------



## yakuzapuppy

Just started playing. I like the part when the giant just pummels me about 100 stories into the air


----------



## BlueLights

Ahh okay, wasn't sure if I was the only one!







didn't realize I had gone too far the first time I went up and over rather then around, walked right into a group of necromancers and got PWNED before I knew what had happened.


----------



## SkillzKillz

I just bought a house in Riften. It's soooo much nicer and bigger than breezehole and includes some extras


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I just bought a house in Riften. It's soooo much nicer and bigger than breezehole and includes some extras


Nice, I need to do that.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Anyone know where any dwemer ruins are? I am on dwarven armor for smithing and want to venture out to one and collect some objects I can use.


Just southwest of Winterhold at *Alftand* is a MASSIVE underground ruin that contains a bunch of Dwemer bots and parts. Collect the parts and they can be smeltered down to dwemer ingots. I have over 100 ingots now. I caution you, they weigh a lot and it actually took me about 3 trips to unload myself and my servant. It even leads to an underground city which I haven not yet conquered. Where's a 3D map when you need one?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Just southwest of Winterhold at *Alftand* is a MASSIVE underground ruin that contains a bunch of Dwemer bots and parts. Collect the parts and they can be smeltered down to dwemer ingots. I have over 100 ingots now. I caution you, they weigh a lot and it actually took me about 3 trips to unload myself and my servant. It even leads to an underground city which I haven not yet conquered. Where's a 3D map when you need one?


Ask and ye shall receive: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=145

It's still a WIP but so far it looks good.


----------



## cavallino

I did the civil war quests today on the Empire side. Without giving anything away it is seriously epic! I think I it was more exciting than main quest.

I know they tried to put more effort into the main quest but I found it less fun than the side quests still.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So I've just read this article over at Kotaku.
> http://kotaku.com/5858870/before-you-start-tips-for-playing-skyrim-the-best-way
> *"Don't worry which ancestral stone you choose at first-character classes aren't permanent."*
> Since I now have 26 hours logged into the game I don't recall having to pick between ancestral stones at the beginning of the game... can someone help me remember what they are talking about?


Can you go back and get these, I want one. If so, where are they?


----------



## Yvese

Made a video of an awesome mod that adds more color to the game:





A list of all it does is in the mod page:

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131#


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Can you go back and get these, I want one. If so, where are they?


Yeah those 3 main ones are along the road you took the very first time you went to Riverwood. But there HEAPs of others all around the world. They show up on your map as a standing stone.


----------



## JMattes

Just got to the door of the break falls sanctum I believe its called. Its for the gold claw quest from the trader. I opened the door and then my game quit out.. this happen to anyone else??

Also I noticed there was some background ghosting when its snowing that even continued into an area where it wasn't snowing. I'm sure there's a technical term for it but idk it.. sounds glitchy to me..

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## sockpirate

Is there a way to lock my fps?

It seems with tri-sli the game gets the green flashing, although when i enable Vsync the flashing goes away.

The game is playable with Vsync but it just feels very sluggish, i really like the way it feels with forcing Vsync off.

If i can lock my fps higher than what Vsync locks it to i think i can get a more playable framerate.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Is there a way to lock my fps?
> It seems with tri-sli the game gets the green flashing, although when i enable Vsync the flashing goes away.
> The game is playable with Vsync but it just feels very sluggish, i really like the way it feels with forcing Vsync off.
> If i can lock my fps higher than what Vsync locks it to i think i can get a more playable framerate.


I have the same issue but with crossfire. I used the limit fps mod from skyrimnexus.


----------



## JMattes

You can even swap the stones to help level. For anyone that doesn't know its a 20% increase exp for stealth, magic or, warrior?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Quickly log in at work to take screenshot for fellow member...
> F**king dragon attack.
> Killing dragons at work FTW!.
> Map of stones here bro.


Thanks. I just got around to checking it out. I really could have used that warrior stone the last 22 levels. By the by, I walked over to the stones from the mine and on the way back to the mine a wolf ambushed me I turned around to hit him and a dragon was right behind the wolf. Coincidence that we both were attacked? It was a really weak dragon, at least compared to the blood dragon I spent 45 minutes grinding down this morning. This is the second dragon I have killed outside that mine, maybe it spawns there every couple (in game) weeks?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> When I enter a cave I get HUGE FPS boost (to like 300fps) and the mouse gets weird X and Y acceleration. Any solutions to this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Now there's another problem - how to limit the FPS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some places where FPS goes to very high numbers mouse sensitivity increases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . damn this console port


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Is there a way to lock my fps?
> It seems with tri-sli the game gets the green flashing, although when i enable Vsync the flashing goes away.
> The game is playable with Vsync but it just feels very sluggish, i really like the way it feels with forcing Vsync off.
> If i can lock my fps higher than what Vsync locks it to i think i can get a more playable framerate.


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34


----------



## blacksky

Alright guys sorry to beat a dead horse but here's what I did for vsync- I placed the iPresentinterval=0 line in the .ini file in my games/skyrim however when I try to place it in the directory located through the program files/etc it will not let me save the file after modifying it. I know your only supposed to place this line in one file, however I am hearing conflicting stories of which one to place it in. Thanks.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Made a video of an awesome mod that adds more color to the game:
> 
> 
> 
> A list of all it does is in the mod page:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131#


It works really well once you tone down the blue.


----------



## charlesquik

Im now scared of skyrim :S lol


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> I have the same issue but with crossfire. I used the limit fps mod from skyrimnexus.


link ?


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> link ?


www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34


----------



## Dr.m0x

Oh dear. I just got this game and I must say it is freaking wonderful. Apart from the improved graphics, oblivion felt like a step backwards from morrowind, but skyrim is the sequel that was meant to be. Loving the improvements in the gameplay. Stupid speechcraft mini game is gone, lockpicking is improved, and smithing finally means you can do something more meaningful than just repairing ****.

Between this and bf3 my life is really starting to fall apart.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## rdasch3

The temporary three monitor fix is doing ok. I hate how the items are zoomed in still. The books that I actually choose to read are now unreadable, but I will live with it. Not all of the books are interesting to me anyway. Also, moving mouse up and down seems to go a lot faster than moving it left or right now. That is bothersome. Other than that, the triple monitor play is great.


----------



## luanswan2002

Just a quick question. For someone that's never played any RPG games (the closest "RPG" game I've played is Rage and enjoyed that) and also hasn't played any previous Elder Scrolls games. Is Skyrim a good starting point? Will I enjoy?


----------



## aappss01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Just a quick question. For someone that's never played any RPG games (the closest "RPG" game I've played is Rage and enjoyed that) and also hasn't played any previous Elder Scrolls games. Is Skyrim a good starting point? Will I enjoy?


I'd like to add to this question, I also have only played a couple rpgs (Fallout), and was wondering what class you guys would recommend for a elder scrolls noob?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12Cores

Any word on when Amd is releasing the 11.10 driver cap update so that the game will run in crossfire? Also not that the game needs it but are they going to release a official texture patch similar to crysis 2.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Any word on when Amd is releasing the 11.10 driver cap update so that the game will run in crossfire? Also not that the game needs it but are they going to release a official texture patch similar to crysis 2.
> Thanks in advance!


I heard something about a driver coming out on the 15th, so I guess that means tomorrow.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Just a quick question. For someone that's never played any RPG games (the closest "RPG" game I've played is Rage and enjoyed that) and also hasn't played any previous Elder Scrolls games. Is Skyrim a good starting point? Will I enjoy?


I took the plunge myself. I've never played any Elder Scrolls games but I love the Fallout series.

I'm having a hard time getting into the story really. I'm not a medieval, magic, dragons sort of guy so that may play a part.

That being said, I think Skyrim is Bethesda's greatest game to date. Graphics are very good, gameplay is very good and the storyline is pretty deep. Can't wait for Fallout 4 with the updated Creation engine.


----------



## 12Cores

Thanks, going to pick it up once they release a driver that can run crossfire. I loved Oblivion just want the game to take advantage of my hardware I don't know what kind of performance I would get on a single card, looking forward to the driver update.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Thanks, going to pick it up once they release a driver that can run crossfire. I loved Oblivion just want the game to take advantage of my hardware I don't know what kind of performance I would get on a single card, looking forward to the driver update.


You can run crossfire now. Just need to run RadeonPro at the same time.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Thanks, going to pick it up once they release a driver that can run crossfire. I loved Oblivion just want the game to take advantage of my hardware I don't know what kind of performance I would get on a single card, looking forward to the driver update.


That's a good call. It breaks my heart whenever my fps drops below 60 fps since I'm only using one of my cards. The proper way to experience this game is at your pc's best.


----------



## SkillzKillz

So I realized I beat the game without enchanting anything, without learning any new spells, and without smithing anything. I accidentally a three heart run?

...I thought it was getting kinda boring with the same 2 spells that I had from the beginning, heh.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, Elven and Glass are light armour, whereas Dwarven and Orcish are heavy armour. Personally I wear heavy armour so I went that route, and I can now make ebony armour. I just need to find some more mines with ebony ore in because I only have 6 ingots and I calculated that I'd need 29 ingots to make a full set of armour and weapons and then improve them.


Climb to the very top of the mountain at The World's Throat. You'll find a nice suprise up there


----------



## chaosblade02

I just figured out something very interesting. Anyone who uses destruction for damage, should also max out enchanting. I got 4 pieces of equipment with - 24% destruction cost, they all stack, and I can cast incinerate/thunder bolt/ice lance for like 5 MP. Which means I can spam the holy crap out of all my best destruction spells now. If you combine that with 2 Dremora lords on my team, its just all round pwnage against all obstacles. I'm currently leveling up smithing and then later on I will do heavy armor, so I can be a mage/tank. You really don't need more than 300 or so magicka, put the rest in health.

Anyway, I hope that helps anyone making a mage build. Without the - costs, the spells don't really do enough damage to justify their cost, because you run out fast, unless you do the above, then you won't run out. It was very annoying for awhile to be dumping a whole magic bar on a mob and it would still be standing leaving you with only 2 options, RUN, or hope you got plenty of potions. You don't even need + magicka regen because you aren't really using the stuff except to cast Dremora lords.

Its fun to let 2 dremora lords get all the aggro while I fire storm the whole room for 25 MP.


----------



## Grief

Lydia and I chillin


----------



## MLJS54

Update on ATi driver release to fix CF?


----------



## youra6

Probably been addressed... but anyone experiencing flickering issues (when free roaming in outdoor areas, it gets really bad) using GTX 470 in SLI drivers 285.79)?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It works really well once you tone down the blue.


How do you go about doing that? I have this mod and also noticed how blue it looks.


----------



## loop0001

i'm totally floored by this game.. freaking amazing and freaking epic

i am playing on medium and i love the graphics, gameplay is classic elder scrolls but so evolved, the land is wonderful, i hate ice trolls, i love the story they have with this game and bethesda does a great job keeping you involved with everything, cant escape it as easy like with oblivion.

random dragon battles are awesome to...interesting feeling to be ambushed by one.

mining for ore!! haha

i guess the only thing i dont like is that i cant max out all my skills with a character... guess ill just have multiple playthroughs hehe


----------



## turbonerds

anyone ha ving problems with dual wield in masters? its my first time playing the elder series.. so far i'm level 18 and feel like rerolling due to dying way to much in caves XD


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Here are some shots of the game in Surround, not sure if anyone had posted any yet.

*High-Res:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*(right-click, view image, expand to full size)*




























*Resized:*


----------



## DoomDash

Check out my damages and armor rating ^^:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hoth17

Lydia and I chillin


----------



## DoomDash

Dark Templar and me Chillin


----------



## DoomDash

BTW, AWESOME tricks and tips:

http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/mb8la/massive_list_of_all_the_tips_and_tricks/

and from that lol!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxjwv5bjQTY


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34


so what exactly does this do? Does it make Vsync enabled feel smoother? Do i just use this DLL in place of the old one?


----------



## (V)

Is anybody else having issues of the game outright crashing without warning back to desktop? I've tried multiple solutions people have suggested on the 'net but to no avail. I just want to play the sodding game. It had been fine for a good solid 3 hours and then all. of a sudden started doing it. I have no frame rate issues or anything on ultra, it just spontaneously crashes to desktop with no error messages or any warning signs that the game might crash.

I am running the 285.79 beta driver, could it potentially be an issue?

Any help would be appreciated as it's just downright frustrating now.


----------



## love9sick

Anyone having the game just crash to desktop instantly? I and my brother both seem to be suffering from this issue. It instantly turns of (minimizes fast) and it is as if it was never running.


----------



## MrAdam5

I'm thinking of picking this up soon, but I'm concerned about bugs. I still can't play FO:NV (CTD on first copyright screen) and I'd rather not throw down $60 for PC version and have it do the same thing on me. Especially since I wont even be able to sell it after its been installed. My other option would be the PS3 version. I'd rather play it on PC for the graphics and customization and hopefully some hi-res texture mods soon.

Anyone else with a similar rig as me having trouble with it? I've heard there are issues with ATI cards right now.


----------



## hoth17

So I bought the deluxe edition strategy guide... Yeah, and it comes with a $15 interactive map... Pretty cool... *cough*click me!*cough*
Quote:


> FREE ACCESS to the interactive world map- Code inside
> 
> The interactive world map includes over 150 location maps covering all 9 Hold cities. Each map shows the locations of every vendor, trainer, skill book, NPC, and unique item in the realm. You can toggle points of interest on and off and zoom in and out.
> ...


source


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I just figured out something very interesting. Anyone who uses destruction for damage, should also max out enchanting. I got 4 pieces of equipment with - 24% destruction cost, they all stack, and I can cast incinerate/thunder bolt/ice lance for like 5 MP. Which means I can spam the holy crap out of all my best destruction spells now. If you combine that with 2 Dremora lords on my team, its just all round pwnage against all obstacles. I'm currently leveling up smithing and then later on I will do heavy armor, so I can be a mage/tank. You really don't need more than 300 or so magicka, put the rest in health.
> Anyway, I hope that helps anyone making a mage build. Without the - costs, the spells don't really do enough damage to justify their cost, because you run out fast, unless you do the above, then you won't run out. It was very annoying for awhile to be dumping a whole magic bar on a mob and it would still be standing leaving you with only 2 options, RUN, or hope you got plenty of potions. You don't even need + magicka regen because you aren't really using the stuff except to cast Dremora lords.
> Its fun to let 2 dremora lords get all the aggro while I fire storm the whole room for 25 MP.


Thanks for the tip! I'm a destruction chararacter and have been searching far and wide for -% destruction gear, but I still need to train that enchanting and smithing. Do you have any tips for getting these high, other than training it with gold?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Lydia and I chillin


haha, very nice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001*
> 
> i'm totally floored by this game.. freaking amazing and freaking epic
> 
> i am playing on medium and i love the graphics, gameplay is classic elder scrolls but so evolved, the land is wonderful, i hate ice trolls, i love the story they have with this game and bethesda does a great job keeping you involved with everything, cant escape it as easy like with oblivion.
> 
> random dragon battles are awesome to...interesting feeling to be ambushed by one.
> 
> mining for ore!! haha
> 
> i guess the only thing i dont like is that i cant max out all my skills with a character... guess ill just have multiple playthroughs hehe


Actually you CAN max out all the skills on one character. As you explore more in the game you soon learn that any character can learn ALL abilities and use all items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds*
> 
> anyone ha ving problems with dual wield in masters? its my first time playing the elder series.. so far i'm level 18 and feel like rerolling due to dying way to much in caves XD


Do not restart! Just continue, but perhaps travel to the college in Winterhold and buy some Spell Books. Any character can use magic, and any character can equip all weapons/armor. It's not worth restarting, because all characters are created equal after the first few levels of the game! The difference is only the starting point you are given


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAdam5*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking this up soon, but I'm concerned about bugs. I still can't play FO:NV (CTD on first copyright screen) and I'd rather not throw down $60 for PC version and have it do the same thing on me. Especially since I wont even be able to sell it after its been installed. My other option would be the PS3 version. I'd rather play it on PC for the graphics and customization and hopefully some hi-res texture mods soon.
> Anyone else with a similar rig as me having trouble with it? I've heard there are issues with ATI cards right now.


Dude my friend brings his PS3 version by all the time and we play side by side. It isn't even close. The PC version is like a completely different game. The only bug I have ran into is it crashes to desk top once in a great while.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Actually you CAN max out all the skills on one character. As you explore more in the game you soon learn that any character can learn ALL abilities and use all items.


While you can max out all the skills, you can only get ~100 perks, while there's ~250 total.
Quote:


> Do not restart! Just continue, but perhaps travel to the college in Winterhold and buy some Spell Books. Any character can use magic, and any character can equip all weapons/armor. It's not worth restarting, because all characters are created equal after the first few levels of the game! The difference is only the starting point you are given


That, and the perks you invested into a skill tree you may not want any more. If I could find a way, I'd swap my light armor perks for heavy armor ones, but I can't and don't feel like rerolling.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> While you can max out all the skills, you can only get ~100 perks, while there's ~250 total.
> That, and the perks you invested into a skill tree you may not want any more. If I could find a way, I'd swap my light armor perks for heavy armor ones, but I can't and don't feel like rerolling.


TBH, I think the light armor and heavy armor skills shouldn't have been divided into 2, but just stay as 1, Armor.

Anyways, I figured something like that would happen. Though is the max character level really 100? When I tried cheats to level up skills to 100 I reached character level 77, and only 1 skill wasnt level 100 (for whatever reason archery didnt work). it's kinda disappointing that we can't have everything, but given skill trees I think people should be wise about their choices.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Is anyone disappointed with Skyrim? I mean I am still playing it but so far its rather dull and I dont feel immersed. Oblivion was pretty trash as well and I only played through it once. However Morrowind I played 200hrs and several saves worth and loved it.

There are no stats except on race but they dont matter much. If you level you just pick health, stamina, or mana, which is basically health or resource. Instead of attributes you just get those two... and there are no birth signs so you just get your race powers.

The sprinting is pretty lame, its barely faster than running and u cant turn or jump... same for horses which seem slow and clunky. You cant upgrade your speed or jump height either as far as I know. They took out a lot of skills including acrobatics and athletics which were important imo. I like my kajiit archer to be able to hop around and run fast. Not to mention I wanted a black panther but you cant make a full black cat for who knows why... sigh. I mean its only like, one of the most common colors people want...

Im playing a bow character and there is no body or head shot difference. Kinda makes playing an archer boring so I might switch to assassin. Also when u draw your bow you cant run for like 3sec and you move really slow, it makes for a really lame experience and forces you to go stealth archer or else you will just get gibbed (on masters). Ive died so many times because of the 3sec YOU CANT M OVE LOL bow. Ive taken archery classes and if anything it take about half a second to start moving sigh... so aggravating.

The perks forces you into things you dont want to get what you want which doesnt fit elder scrolls at all. You need skill level X to get ability Y but you also need Z and W to unlock Y. Its so annoying. I should be able to pick w/e I want for perks and perks should just be spells/abilities.

The AI is just as stupid as morrowind and the Dragon fights are garbage. Dragon flys around for a while. Then it lands for some reason. Then u can fight it on the ground. Its pretty stupid and boring. How hard would it be to make either a shout that stop the dragon from flying, or having to pierce its wings with a spell/bow/shout or something. Its just stupid a flying lizard that breathes fire lands and dies easily.

Everything just feels so dumbed down. And the things that arent dumbed down are annoying such as (console) menus, buggy favorites, no visual indication of what voice/spell you have active, and selling loot. I mean its so easy to accidently sell an equipped item and there isnt even a buyback abulity/tab and you cant barter anymore. Its SOOOOO annoying.

Also the story is pretty boring so far too but I cant judge it yet cause I have barely done any of it even though I am 12 or 15 or something like that. It might be decent iono.

I feel like I am hating a lot but this is just how I feel. The graphics are nice I guess. Its not a bad game its just not an rpg, its a hack n slash generic no customization faceroll fest. I mean at least in dragon age on the hardest difficulty there was some planning and thought, but this its like sneak + bow...


----------



## Ploppytheman

Oh yeh you also start out with healing and fire spells which you can use decently at the start. It feels like you are given too many tools. Its so easy to just heal yourself and your health regens super quick anyway. I mean its stupid that you start so well prepared... maybe if I was a mage a fire spell MIGHT make sense but as any class you get healing (which will always be ready) and a good damaging fire spell thats easy to use. It just feels so wrong. Your supposed to go from rags to riches and feeble to mighty, not well prepared to more well prepared.


----------



## theturbofd

I love my armor


----------



## 95329

God I hate this current situation. I'm forced to play on medium graphics with over 600€ spent on GPUs, this is ridiculous. If I play on ultra I get around 20-30 fps outside which is totally unplayable. I'm getting constantly over 60fps in BF3 so I would expect the same from Skyrim. Waiting for AMD to give us some proper drivers


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> God I hate this current situation. I'm forced to play on medium graphics with over 600€ spent on GPUs, this is ridiculous. If I play on ultra I get around 20-30 fps outside which is totally unplayable. I'm getting constantly over 60fps in BF3 so I would expect the same from Skyrim. Waiting for AMD to give us some proper drivers


That seems too low for your 6950. I play on ultra and for the most part stay above 50 fps. I've played over 15 hours on ultra on one of my 6950's and been happy, though I agree I'll be happier when the new driver comes out.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Wich driver do you have. C'ant play with high textures since the game crashes on me so I just play with med textures and low shadow ultra decal ( don't know what it's supposed to do. )

Even with the game on my SSD I get a lot of loading lagg and stuttering outdoors and if I put the high res texture the game booms to desktop.

tho I played 3 hours without crashing with med res







lvl 19 right know being a redguard battlemage with coujurations and destruction as my 2 favorite skills.


----------



## saer

I am about level 25 now and the more I play the more I am beginning to think that it is the best game I've *ever* played


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> God I hate this current situation. I'm forced to play on medium graphics with over 600€ spent on GPUs, this is ridiculous. If I play on ultra I get around 20-30 fps outside which is totally unplayable. I'm getting constantly over 60fps in BF3 so I would expect the same from Skyrim. Waiting for AMD to give us some proper drivers


Weird. I get 35+ FPS all the time.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Thanks for the tip! I'm a destruction chararacter and have been searching far and wide for -% destruction gear, but I still need to train that enchanting and smithing. Do you have any tips for getting these high, other than training it with gold?
> haha, very nice


I used gold to train enchanting up a bit. To train destruction, I used summon familiar then nuked it. You raise it quicker with stronger destruction spells also. To train conjuration, I would summon familiar and then use the banish on it. Conjuration is definitely worth maxing to 100, having 2 daedra lords freaking owns.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Weird. I get 35+ FPS all the time.


But the mouse acceleration gets weird at very low/high FPS which makes it unplayable, it seems like I need over 50fps constantly to get rid of mouse problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> Wich driver do you have. C'ant play with high textures since the game crashes on me so I just play with med textures and low shadow ultra decal ( don't know what it's supposed to do. )
> Even with the game on my SSD I get a lot of loading lagg and stuttering outdoors and if I put the high res texture the game booms to desktop.
> tho I played 3 hours without crashing with med res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lvl 19 right know being a redguard battlemage with coujurations and destruction as my 2 favorite skills.


11.10 Preview (the latest preview) and CAP4 mostly because of BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> That seems too low for your 6950. I play on ultra and for the most part stay above 50 fps. I've played over 15 hours on ultra on one of my 6950's and been happy, though I agree I'll be happier when the new driver comes out.


For my 6950CF (practically 6970CF as they're unlocked and OC'd to 880/1350) its way too low. I get around 80% for both GPUs but still the FPS is ridiculously low.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> I just figured out something very interesting. Anyone who uses destruction for damage, should also max out enchanting. I got 4 pieces of equipment with - 24% destruction cost, they all stack, and I can cast incinerate/thunder bolt/ice lance for like 5 MP. Which means I can spam the holy crap out of all my best destruction spells now. If you combine that with 2 Dremora lords on my team, its just all round pwnage against all obstacles. I'm currently leveling up smithing and then later on I will do heavy armor, so I can be a mage/tank. You really don't need more than 300 or so magicka, put the rest in health.
> Anyway, I hope that helps anyone making a mage build. Without the - costs, the spells don't really do enough damage to justify their cost, because you run out fast, unless you do the above, then you won't run out. It was very annoying for awhile to be dumping a whole magic bar on a mob and it would still be standing leaving you with only 2 options, RUN, or hope you got plenty of potions. You don't even need + magicka regen because you aren't really using the stuff except to cast Dremora lords.
> Its fun to let 2 dremora lords get all the aggro while I fire storm the whole room for 25 MP.


I'm playing a destro based mage, the stacking -% gear sounds awesome, but would you be able to enchant that on heavy armor?


----------



## pepejovi

Is there any way to restart a quest? My stupid quest NPC doesn't realize i already have a quest item...


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> God I hate this current situation. I'm forced to play on medium graphics with over 600€ spent on GPUs, this is ridiculous. If I play on ultra I get around 20-30 fps outside which is totally unplayable. I'm getting constantly over 60fps in BF3 so I would expect the same from Skyrim. Waiting for AMD to give us some proper drivers


Try tabbing out then back in again. If I do this my FPS effectively doubles, and I get roughly 50-60fps on ultra with a heavily overclocked+unlocked single 6950.


----------



## yeahi

Quote:


> Bethesda's Skyrim: classic, funny video footage continues


----------



## yeahi




----------



## yeahi




----------



## Devilmaypoop

It seems I'm pretty lucky with Skyrim, with everyone else having problems. My G620 and HD 5770 run it mostly maxed except AA and AF at 4 and no FXAA, yet I still get around 40 FPS outside. Shadows are on low though, so I think that makes a big difference. I don't see much of a difference in terms of graphics, when comparing lowest and highest settings.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ploppytheman*
> 
> Is anyone disappointed with Skyrim? I mean I am still playing it but so far its rather dull and I dont feel immersed. Oblivion was pretty trash as well and I only played through it once. However Morrowind I played 200hrs and several saves worth and loved it.
> There are no stats except on race but they dont matter much. If you level you just pick health, stamina, or mana, which is basically health or resource. Instead of attributes you just get those two... and there are no birth signs so you just get your race powers.
> The sprinting is pretty lame, its barely faster than running and u cant turn or jump... same for horses which seem slow and clunky. You cant upgrade your speed or jump height either as far as I know. They took out a lot of skills including acrobatics and athletics which were important imo. I like my kajiit archer to be able to hop around and run fast. Not to mention I wanted a black panther but you cant make a full black cat for who knows why... sigh. I mean its only like, one of the most common colors people want...
> Im playing a bow character and there is no body or head shot difference. Kinda makes playing an archer boring so I might switch to assassin. Also when u draw your bow you cant run for like 3sec and you move really slow, it makes for a really lame experience and forces you to go stealth archer or else you will just get gibbed (on masters). Ive died so many times because of the 3sec YOU CANT M OVE LOL bow. Ive taken archery classes and if anything it take about half a second to start moving sigh... so aggravating.
> The perks forces you into things you dont want to get what you want which doesnt fit elder scrolls at all. You need skill level X to get ability Y but you also need Z and W to unlock Y. Its so annoying. I should be able to pick w/e I want for perks and perks should just be spells/abilities.
> The AI is just as stupid as morrowind and the Dragon fights are garbage. Dragon flys around for a while. Then it lands for some reason. Then u can fight it on the ground. Its pretty stupid and boring. How hard would it be to make either a shout that stop the dragon from flying, or having to pierce its wings with a spell/bow/shout or something. Its just stupid a flying lizard that breathes fire lands and dies easily.
> Everything just feels so dumbed down. And the things that arent dumbed down are annoying such as (console) menus, buggy favorites, no visual indication of what voice/spell you have active, and selling loot. I mean its so easy to accidently sell an equipped item and there isnt even a buyback abulity/tab and you cant barter anymore. Its SOOOOO annoying.
> Also the story is pretty boring so far too but I cant judge it yet cause I have barely done any of it even though I am 12 or 15 or something like that. It might be decent iono.
> I feel like I am hating a lot but this is just how I feel. The graphics are nice I guess. Its not a bad game its just not an rpg, its a hack n slash generic no customization faceroll fest. I mean at least in dragon age on the hardest difficulty there was some planning and thought, but this its like sneak + bow...


Hmm i guess you did not play Morrowind or Oblivion, the general scheme is still the same. Cool story though.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *loop0001*
> 
> i guess the only thing i dont like is that i cant max out all my skills with a character... guess ill just have multiple playthroughs hehe


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Actually you CAN max out all the skills on one character. As you explore more in the game you soon learn that any character can learn ALL abilities and use all items.


I think i mean with the perks..with 1 perk per level thats 50-70 perks out of 260... since they have that split out, even if i bring each skill to 100 i wont be able to get the master perks for each of the skill trees.. but that's nitpicking, like i said ill just have differenct characters

unless i have it wrong.. i think i have explained myself better but let me know


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Try tabbing out then back in again. If I do this my FPS effectively doubles, and I get roughly 50-60fps on ultra with a heavily overclocked+unlocked single 6950.


I can't, the game crashes


----------



## XSCounter

Steam screwed me.. They won't allow me to buy the UK version from Russia







Even gifting didn't work.. I want an english version but now I am forced to play the russian one.. Although it costs 3 times cheaper..


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> God I hate this current situation. I'm forced to play on medium graphics with over 600€ spent on GPUs, this is ridiculous. If I play on ultra I get around 20-30 fps outside which is totally unplayable. I'm getting constantly over 60fps in BF3 so I would expect the same from Skyrim. Waiting for AMD to give us some proper drivers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Try tabbing out then back in again. If I do this my FPS effectively doubles, and I get roughly 50-60fps on ultra with a heavily overclocked+unlocked single 6950.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't, the game crashes
Click to expand...

Hmm, crashes as in doesn't maximise properly or just closes itself? If it maximises improperly and just displays a black window, try right clicking on it in task manager and clicking maximise from there (I have to do this for some reason).

If it just quits with or without an error all I can suggest is wipe+reinstall graphics drivers..


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Hmm, crashes as in doesn't maximise properly or just closes itself? If it maximises improperly and just displays a black window, try right clicking on it in task manager and clicking maximise from there (I have to do this for some reason).
> If it just quits with or without an error all I can suggest is wipe+reinstall graphics drivers.


Maximises and gives a black screen. Gonna try this, thanks.

Edit: Yup, it works







rep'd


----------



## Devilmaypoop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Maximises and gives a black screen. Gonna try this, thanks.


The game doesn't crash, it just minimizes improperly. You have to alt tab back into the game, it will give you an black screen, then you have to alt tab into the game again and click the black screen/the game icon in the bottom bar.


----------



## Ghilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I am about level 25 now and the more I play the more I am beginning to think that it is the best game I've *ever* played


i feel the same i have just hit lvl 25 and still feel as though i have only scratched the surface.... i could nit pick the negatives but they are so small and irrellavent compared to the overall scale and epicness of the game.









I am totally addicted and counting the hours until i can finnish work and go tresure hunting again.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilmaypoop*
> 
> The game doesn't crash, it just minimizes improperly. You have to alt tab back into the game, it will give you an black screen, then you have to alt tab into the game again and click the black screen/the game icon in the bottom bar.


this; speaking of which
I'm planning on going a magic/sword wielding dual hybrid

should I invest into one handed weps or a two handed weapons for perks?


----------



## Devilmaypoop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> this; speaking of which
> I'm planning on going a magic/sword wielding dual hybrid
> should I invest into one handed weps or a two handed weapons for perks?


Even if you dual wield two one handed swords, you still use the one handed perks. Same thing if you go battlemage.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Hit level 23 last night. A lot of those levels were gained as a result of craft grinding, though. Result - smithing lv100, dragon scale armor(legendary grade), dragon scale helm (normal), dual glass swords (legendary grade), glass bow (legendary grade) and some legendary grade regular scale items.
I must've crafted several hundred iron daggers and leather bracers while raising my craft







I guess it's now time to start grinding enchantments~
Man, this game is addictive.
By the way, does anyone know how glass weapons compare to daedric weapons? Since there are no dragon weapons, I'm wondering whether I should invest points into the heavy craft line as well...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> How do you go about doing that? I have this mod and also noticed how blue it looks.


You have to edit the fxaa.h file with notepad in the skyrim folder. Under the tonemap settings there's a line that says "blue shift" set a negative value. -0.1 was enough for me, it's pretty sensitive.


----------



## fluxlite

Are there any expansions planned for skyrim btw? I haven't had chance to look.

Also I'm dying for another qarl's pack







his oblivion one was truly epic (and huge).


----------



## SafeKlok

ENB has made a patch to fix graphical artifacts, download here.

I hope he plans on making some graphical enhancement mods for Skyrim, as he did with GTA. Skyrim looks great, but as the FXAA injector has shown, a lot can be done.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devilmaypoop*
> 
> Even if you dual wield two one handed swords, you still use the one handed perks. Same thing if you go battlemage.


just wondering weather I should stick to a dual handed blade or a single handed blade~

I'm using a dual handed blade right now~any suggestions? I'm finding it very cumbersome to switch between spells and blade right now


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


What armor set is that ?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

the altair set xD


----------



## LiquidHaus

im seeing that a bunch of you guys arent able to run the game that well due to crashing :/
that makes me feel bad cause my game runs smoooooth as butter and everything is completely turned up.

anyway, just finished up the quest called The Eye of Magnus. if anyone else has done it you know how EPIC it is. because this game is nothing short of it. the complexity this game dives into is unreal, nothing like any other game i've played before. i absolutely love it.

oh and three words...

the wooden mask....?
0_o


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> im seeing that a bunch of you guys arent able to run the game that well due to crashing :/
> that makes me feel bad cause my game runs smoooooth as butter and everything is completely turned up.
> 
> anyway, just finished up the quest called The Eye of Magnus. if anyone else has done it you know how EPIC it is. because this game is nothing short of it. the complexity this game dives into is unreal, nothing like any other game i've played before. i absolutely love it.
> 
> oh and three words...
> 
> the wooden mask....?
> 0_o


Haha, that whole mage college chain is AWESOME...really enjoyed all of that.

And yeah, morekei seems to drop his face as loot


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> What armor set is that ?


I deliberately didn't say because it's a pretty big spoiler. Not a main quest spoiler though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nightingale Armour. Really good light armour that fortifies sneak, one handed, and lockpicking


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I deliberately didn't say because it's a pretty big spoiler. Not a main quest spoiler though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nightingale Armour. Really good light armour that fortifies sneak, one handed, and lockpicking


Yeah, I just got my set of it last night. Awesome armor, IMO.


----------



## Boyboyd

It's actually pretty decent if you have really high light Armour and the perk that gives you extra for all light and a matching set.

Honestly, my character feels a little overpowered sometimes. Still not going to hunt giants though.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> It's actually pretty decent if you have really high light Armour and the perk that gives you extra for all light and a matching set.
> Honestly, my character feels a little overpowered sometimes. Still not going to hunt giants though.


whats the benefits of light armor vs heavy armor?

edit: and to get better armor how do you get it? do you buy it or craft it yourselves?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> whats the benefits of light armor vs heavy armor?
> edit: and to get better armor how do you get it? do you buy it or craft it yourselves?


Check the perks, I can't remember off the top of my head.
When it comes to getting new gear, I craft everything myself.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> God I hate this current situation. I'm forced to play on medium graphics with over 600€ spent on GPUs, this is ridiculous. If I play on ultra I get around 20-30 fps outside which is totally unplayable. I'm getting constantly over 60fps in BF3 so I would expect the same from Skyrim. Waiting for AMD to give us some proper drivers


Something isn't right.. I play with everything on Ultra and 8x / 16x and I'm usually pegged at 60fps.. occasionally I'll go down to 40ish but in this style game it isn't even noticeable.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> whats the benefits of light armor vs heavy armor?
> edit: and to get better armor how do you get it? do you buy it or craft it yourselves?


Light armor, is light, so you can move more quickly, but it doesn't protect nearly as well as the heavy armor. Heavy armor is heavy, so you can't move as quickly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can get "better" armor from doing quests, I got that set from doing a Theives Guild quest. You can also enhance the armor you buy on a workbench in the towns.


----------



## fluxlite

Mine feels a tad OP sometimes as well if I'm honest.

I think it's to do with the destruction talent that staggers anything (even dragons) when you dual cast + the almost 300% magicka regen from gear...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Sooo, I'm wondering if anyone else was quite as stupid as I've been so far....









Had the Companions Mission where you have to intimidate someone.

I had Carlotta to "fill in" basically, went straight to her house... Broke in... Started punching her, Guards came and tore me a new one. Smashed her with a Mace, fail. Beat her to a pulp ontop of the staircase in her house to avoid the Guards, even smacked her daughter around. Yeah, that's how I roll.
Got fed up and left it, didn't realise you had to find her chilling out in the bar and have a good old-fashioned fisticuffs. Hahahah.

Also, has anyone else walked from Gallows Rock to Treva's Watch? (Quest at TW)

What a MISSION!

After miles of walking,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



came across a Mage place


, bust them all up (Lvl 9), continued on. Faced a crazy steep mountain that you're clearly supposed to walk around or go by path, but I decided to strafe left and right while using jump to scale it by the waterfall on it's steepest side, mwuhahaha!.

After again, not seeing anyone or anything for miles I happen upon a place called


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nilheim,.All the people there have to say to me is "Hmmm?" and "Can I help you?"... :'(


Saw a Sabre, pooped my pants while hacking away and Crit-Killing it with an epic swing to the... mouth...

And now I'm still on my journey to Treva's Watch. Do you get to ride a Dragon or something later, 'cos quite frankly, this is insane...









P.S. Those "BFG" dudes aren't even funny.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17*
> 
> So I bought the deluxe edition strategy guide... Yeah, and it comes with a $15 interactive map... Pretty cool... *cough*click me!*cough*
> source


Thanks for the map. Very useful. Although, I will try purposely not to use too much of it. I don't want to ruin the game.


----------



## ttaylor0024

FYI, if there is a fugitive and he hands you an item and tells you not to let anyone know where he went, don't tell the guard that comes.... Especially when you are only level 3... I got raped


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *ttaylor0024*
> 
> FYI, if there is a fugitive and he hands you an item and tells you not to let anyone know where he went, don't tell the guard that comes.... Especially when you are only level 3... I got raped


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttaylor0024*
> 
> FYI, if there is a fugitive and he hands you an item and tells you not to let anyone know where he went, don't tell the guard that comes.... Especially when you are only level 3... I got raped


Epic 666th post


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Something isn't right.. I play with everything on Ultra and 8x / 16x and I'm usually pegged at 60fps.. occasionally I'll go down to 40ish but in this style game it isn't even noticeable.


I'm playing @ 5960x1200 and average 50-75 fps, 0x/16x. Although I did have my very first CTD last night.


----------



## DBEAU

You told on him? What a square.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> You told on him? What a square.


I was young and didnt know better...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Now I kill for the fun of it (and money) in the Dark Brotherhood!







Except I am stuck now because I am ordered to kill 2 vampires, but don't want to become one :S


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> whats the benefits of light armor vs heavy armor?
> edit: and to get better armor how do you get it? do you buy it or craft it yourselves?


Most of the great armour i've found in quests, and from exploring.

I chose light armour because it's easier to sneak in, and i'm a sneaky archer.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Light armor, is light, so you can move more quickly, but it doesn't protect nearly as well as the heavy armor. Heavy armor is heavy, so you can't move as quickly.


That can't be the only benefit of Light vs Heavy. If so then using the Steed sign completely negates that penalty and heavy armor is better in all situations.


----------



## DBEAU

Oh man, the Forbidden Legends quest is EPIC!


----------



## RhysLadhani

does anyone know a faster way to level? ive logged almost 9 hours (i dont have alot of free time), and I'm only level 6. Ive done already done the dragon burial site quest and I still havent leveled up much. Am I doing something wrong? I didnt play Oblivion much, so idk if I would have leveled much, but i played FalloutNV and Fallout 3 and I leveled really fast in both of those. Any tips?


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Oh man, the Forbidden Legends quest is EPIC!


Gonna get home after work, open a bottle of ale and do this


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhysLadhani*
> 
> does anyone know a faster way to level? ive logged almost 9 hours (i dont have alot of free time), and I'm only level 6. Ive done already done the dragon burial site quest and I still havent leveled up much. Am I doing something wrong? I didnt play Oblivion much, so idk if I would have leveled much, but i played FalloutNV and Fallout 3 and I leveled really fast in both of those. Any tips?


Just hit up random dungeons and use your skills. Also training with NPC's helps level fast if you have the money...


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> That can't be the only benefit of Light vs Heavy. If so then using the Steed sign completely negates that penalty and heavy armor is better in all situations.


When sneaking light armour makes less noise and you will be detected less.

Double post my bad.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RhysLadhani*
> 
> does anyone know a faster way to level? ive logged almost 9 hours (i dont have alot of free time), and I'm only level 6. Ive done already done the dragon burial site quest and I still havent leveled up much. Am I doing something wrong? I didnt play Oblivion much, so idk if I would have leveled much, but i played FalloutNV and Fallout 3 and I leveled really fast in both of those. Any tips?


From my exp the best way to level is working on buying skills, and using them constantly. I grinded my black smithing by building TONS of leather gloves since they are the easiest and cheapest item in the game. Probably gained 10+ levels there alone. Sometimes I would bring back 900 lbs of items on myself, and my companion from the dwarven ruins, and make the bows as well. Then I would upgrade and sell them for huge money, buy more stuff to make, and so on.

You can also grind your armor / blocking / health spell easy. I would just sit in front of a unit like a giant ( might need something easier for your level ), and let him hit me while refilling my magic and and health constantly. That and I leveled up by doing the same thing with block as well. Let two skeletons hit me, one with an arrow, and the other with a sword I blocked. I had friends who didn't do this kind of stuff, had more time played, and I was 10 levels above them.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Just hit up random dungeons and use your skills. Also training with NPC's helps level fast if you have the money...


Yeah +1 for training. I've found that leveling up skills is the fastest way to advance your level, and that paying for training is the best way to do this.

It's 4pm here, and i'm yet to go to work. Just been playing skyrim until i get the call. lol


----------



## noahhova

I eagerly await AMD 11.11 release. That's today right? Hope it improves Skyrim performance!!!


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Oh man, the Forbidden Legends quest is EPIC!


X2. Finished it last night. I walk in the final room and was like "oh god this is going to be bad" haha.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> That can't be the only benefit of Light vs Heavy. If so then using the Steed sign completely negates that penalty and heavy armor is better in all situations.


Steed sign? wheres that at? Whats it do?


----------



## Gunslash

so how do you lockpick exactly?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslash*
> 
> so how do you lockpick exactly?


You use your mouse to control the lock pick and turn the lock with your A and D keys. The lock pick needs to be at a certain spot (which varies) for each lock. The harder the lock the smaller the area that the lock pick can be in.


----------



## Reshkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> You have to edit the fxaa.h file with notepad in the skyrim folder. Under the tonemap settings there's a line that says "blue shift" set a negative value. -0.1 was enough for me, it's pretty sensitive.
> _Pictures cutted._


I actually gave you rep for this information, however it is slightly incorrect. It is the wrong file. You need to edit the "injFX_Settings.h" file instead(for me atleast)There you will find the tonemap setting with the blue shift value, I set mine to -0.1 aswell (_"#define BlueShift -0.10 // Higher = more blue in image."_)


----------



## DBEAU

Regarding that color mod... So it uses FXAA to add extra color/saturation? I ask because I've heard FXAA makes the game look blurry. I'd really like to add some more vibrant colors to the game but not at the cost of blurriness.


----------



## _02

Re: picking

You need to choose a spot to start the lockpick. I typically go 45 degrees left or right, since it is basically never dead center. Very gently move the lock now, and if your pick starts to wiggle, you are getting resistance and need to place it closer to the secret sweet spot. The pick wiggles a few times and it breaks, so it is crucial you get used to detecting the wiggle before putting too much pressure on the pick and breaking it.

When I get resistance, I move the pick about half way back to the center. If I still get resistance, I go to the other side I didn't choose and repeat. Doing this, you can narrow down the location of the sweet spot quickly on all but the really hard locks.

Once you can turn the lock and it doesn't vibrate, but makes progress in actually turning, keep SLOWLY turning until it unlocks. If you get resistance, you are just slightly off the mark with your pick, so gently move it left or right. If it gets worse, go the opposite direction, if it gets better, keep turning the lock and moving in that direction if you hit resistance.

The pick mechanic is awesome, IMO. It is a game of elimination. I typically pick all but the master locks in about 5 seconds.


----------



## Mephane

Bethesda wants to know our DxDiag to help resolve issues in the next patch!

http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?/topic/1263928-bethesda-wants-our-dxdiag-for-the-upcoming-patch/


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Re: picking
> You need to choose a spot to start the lockpick. I typically go 45 degrees left or right, since it is basically never dead center. Very gently move the lock now, and if your pick starts to wiggle, you are getting resistance and need to place it closer to the secret sweet spot. The pick wiggles a few times and it breaks, so it is crucial you get used to detecting the wiggle before putting too much pressure on the pick and breaking it.
> When I get resistance, I move the pick about half way back to the center. If I still get resistance, I go to the other side I didn't choose and repeat. Doing this, you can narrow down the location of the sweet spot quickly on all but the really hard locks.
> Once you can turn the lock and it doesn't vibrate, but makes progress in actually turning, keep SLOWLY turning until it unlocks. If you get resistance, you are just slightly off the mark with your pick, so gently move it left or right. If it gets worse, go the opposite direction, if it gets better, keep turning the lock and moving in that direction if you hit resistance.
> The pick mechanic is awesome, IMO. It is a game of elimination. I typically pick all but the master locks in about 5 seconds.


How do you turn the lock slower? It seems to me that you press 'A' or 'D' and it there is just one speed. It would be helpful if I could slow down the rotation but I didn't know this was possible.


----------



## cavallino

The best part of this game is that you can become a werewolf.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> How do you turn the lock slower? It seems to me that you press 'A' or 'D' and it there is just one speed. It would be helpful if I could slow down the rotation but I didn't know this was possible.


Just tap A and D quickly to see if you get any resistance. If so, move the pick. If not, hold a little longer to see how much resistance there is and move the pick accordingly. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Akusho

I'm stuck in Folgunthur with the puzzle of the first floor, the one with 4 pillar. It seems that all the walkthroughs on the internet decided to avoid the first one, and I really want to solve it







Maybe someone here can help me?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> I'm stuck in Folgulthur with the puzzle of the first floor, the one with 4 pillar. It seems that all the walkthroughs on the internet decided to avoid the first one, and I really want to solve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe someone here can help me?


Post a screenshot


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> The best part of this game is that you can become a werewolf.
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


I'm over 15 hours in and I haven't come across any werewolfs or heard of any way to become a werewolf. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

just hit lvl 22 with 60-65 conjuration and damn those swords are deadly even with only 4245 one-handed.

anyone else find the astronach especially the ice one rather useless against anything but common bandit and wolfs. Am i missing something I should know when somoning them as the only amelioration in the skills is for duration. One does not simply summon into skyrim!


----------



## AcidGreen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice*
> 
> I'm over 15 hours in and I haven't come across any werewolfs or heard of any way to become a werewolf. Can someone point me in the right direction?


Do all the companions quests


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*
> 
> Just tap A and D quickly to see if you get any resistance. If so, move the pick. If not, hold a little longer to see how much resistance there is and move the pick accordingly. Hope that makes sense.


This. The secret is getting used to recognizing resistance or turning without tapping too much. They make the lock jiggle at the VERY beginning of a turn so that even if it is perfect, you'll still think there is some resistance. It takes some practice, but I found it really intuitive after a while.

Tap tap tap tap tap - sense resistance - stop, adjust pick, resume tapping

or

Tap tap tap tap tap - no resistance - tap tap tap tap unlocked.

If you see it going good, you can hold your taps for a moment to turn it quicker. Also, since the lock TURNS, it moves the location of the pick related to where you would start over. Getting used to remembering where you placed the pick PRIOR to turning the lock is a good idea. If you break one, you will know where to start again.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Post a screenshot




















4 movable 4 stationary.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*
> 
> Just tap A and D quickly to see if you get any resistance. If so, move the pick. If not, hold a little longer to see how much resistance there is and move the pick accordingly. Hope that makes sense.


Oh, yeah that's what I do but from the other post I got the impression you may be able to actually turn the lock slower.

I was in some cave trying to unlock a Master chest and broke every single lock pick I had. Come to find out I had some disease that made lockpicking much harder.


----------



## fluxlite

@Akusho

You just need to mirror them, but you need the claw to use in the switch.

All it does is open the gate, though. Which is open anyway.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> @Akusho
> You just need to mirror them, but you need the claw to use in the switch.
> All it does is open the gate, though. Which is open anyway.


I have the claw and I finished clearing the dungeon, just wanted to solve that on my way out. Are you sure it does nothing? I tried mirroring them, didn't work.


----------



## Grief

Here is the location of the Lover stone which makes it so all of your skills level 15% faster.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Here is the location of the Lover stone which makes it so all of your skills level 15% faster.


Sweet. I'll have to head out that way when I get home. How long does it last? or is it until you activate a different stone?


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Sweet. I'll have to head out that way when I get home. How long does it last? or is it until you activate a different stone?


You have one blessing at a time, so whatever stone you have active at that time is the blessing you have until you activate another stone. The different stones should also allow you to fast travel to them.


----------



## Tarthal

WoW ... Construction kit isnt even out yet and poeple already figuring out some amazing things.
http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/15/skyrim-map-mod-provides-in-game-street-views/

Cant wait for the kit to come out see some of the amazing mods that come out. Like there isnt enough to do as it is....33 hrs in still on 1 char a Nord using sword/board, Hvy armor and smith. Lvl 26. Havent even been to any other city yet, just doing quest around Whiterun/dragonreach and exploring that area. Main quest so far ive only been to the greybeard guys. So far amazing game.

Only have 1 complaint.... Why is there fresh torchs and burning fire in every dungeon theres way to much light in them. If your going into an told tomb, catacombs and ruins why is there lit torchs and cauldrons in every one. Would think they would be burnt out. Least in oblivion it wasnt torchs it was those magic stones lighting things up or rocks that glow and provide light in the caves. Would love for a mod that required you to light torchs and put torchs up to light an area up. Since theres already places to remove and mount torchs on the walls. Not to mention dont mages have spells to cast light and throw balls of light to provide vision?


----------



## Quesenek

Is Skyrim Nexus down for anyone else?


----------



## MaxFTW

Theres no way i am playing this game with that crappy inventory system, It must be the worst i have seen.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Theres no way i am playing this game with that crappy inventory system, It must be the worst i have seen.


The UI in general is a PITA, but it isn't enough to keep me from playing (and enjoying) the game.

Hopefully it will be addressed sooner than later.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vrdubin6*
> 
> Just tap A and D quickly to see if you get any resistance. If so, move the pick. If not, hold a little longer to see how much resistance there is and move the pick accordingly. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> This. The secret is getting used to recognizing resistance or turning without tapping too much. They make the lock jiggle at the VERY beginning of a turn so that even if it is perfect, you'll still think there is some resistance. It takes some practice, but I found it really intuitive after a while.
> 
> Tap tap tap tap tap - sense resistance - stop, adjust pick, resume tapping
> 
> or
> 
> Tap tap tap tap tap - no resistance - tap tap tap tap unlocked.
> 
> If you see it going good, you can hold your taps for a moment to turn it quicker. Also, since the lock TURNS, it moves the location of the pick related to where you would start over. Getting used to remembering where you placed the pick PRIOR to turning the lock is a good idea. If you break one, you will know where to start again.
Click to expand...

It's basically the same as FO3 and FO:NV, though I think it feel a little clunkier compared to those two, not as smooth.

Anyone know how to check what diseases you have? People keep telling me I'm sick. This is the most dumbed down UI I've ever dealt with


----------



## xFyre

I just ran into this glitch:



Looks like there's something wrong with the meshes of some trees. Is it a known bug?


----------



## Foxrun

I like the inventory system =) Anyone know the console command to increase character size? My argonian is 26 but in decked out plate he now looks like a twig


----------



## Hawk777th

The horse is so annoying it attacks everything even if you park it miles away! Gah!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Anyone know how to check what diseases you have? People keep telling me I'm sick. This is the most dumbed down UI I've ever dealt with


I got told that by the girl in the potion shop. So bought a cure all potion. And she still said I looked ill


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> It's basically the same as FO3 and FO:NV, though I think it feel a little clunkier compared to those two, not as smooth.
> Anyone know how to check what diseases you have? People keep telling me I'm sick. This is the most dumbed down UI I've ever dealt with


Press P then "Active Effects"


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Here is the location of the Lover stone which makes it so all of your skills level 15% faster.


Bumping this since it will help people and I posted it at the bottom of a page.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Is Skyrim Nexus down for anyone else?


Down for me as well, the site tends to drift between slow, very slow and down.


----------



## xFyre

The UI is great. It took me a while getting used to it, and there are still some minor things that annoy me (specially items having to be in the favorites in order to hotkey them, THAT is ******ed), but overall it works pretty well and fast.

Here's how I play:

Z - Change POV
X - Journal
V - Map
F - Sheathe Weapon
R - Shout

Mouse Side Button 1 - Quick Inventory
Mouse Side Button 2 - Quick Magic

That's all I edited. Works faster than Oblivion's now, at least for me.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Hit level 23 last night. A lot of those levels were gained as a result of craft grinding, though. Result - smithing lv100, dragon scale armor(legendary grade), dragon scale helm (normal), dual glass swords (legendary grade), glass bow (legendary grade) and some legendary grade regular scale items.
> I must've crafted several hundred iron daggers and leather bracers while raising my craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's now time to start grinding enchantments~
> Man, this game is addictive.
> By the way, does anyone know how glass weapons compare to daedric weapons? Since there are no dragon weapons, I'm wondering whether I should invest points into the heavy craft line as well...


Daedric weapons and armor are the best in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Theres no way i am playing this game with that crappy inventory system, It must be the worst i have seen.


You just need to Favourite items, and then from your favourites list you can number them with your keyboard. Makes the experience much more enjoyable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> I like the inventory system =) Anyone know the console command to increase character size? My argonian is 26 but in decked out plate he now looks like a twig


type "showracemenu"

Though I recommend not changing your race as that has weird effects on your stats. Cosmetic changes have no effect on stats. You can also change your name (this I love).


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> The UI is great. It took me a while getting used to it, and there are still some minor things that annoy me (specially items having to be in the favorites in order to hotkey them, THAT is ******ed), but overall it works pretty well and fast.
> Here's how I play:
> Z - Change POV
> X - Journal
> V - Map
> F - Sheathe Weapon
> R - Shout
> Mouse Side Button 1 - Quick Inventory
> Mouse Side Button 2 - Quick Magic
> That's all I edited. Works great.


lol UI is good...that is your opinion but most of us would disagree. It is actually very unintuitive and nonsensical.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Though I recommend not changing your race as that has weird effects on your stats.


If I just wanted to make my argonian look larger would that effect my stats? Im not changing races


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> If I just wanted to make my argonian look larger would that effect my stats? Im not changing races


If you edit the character, I believe your stats can go back to 0. You also have to edit how the character looks like from stock, so if you did what I did and spent a lot of time on character creation, you'll have to do everything again.


----------



## Foxrun

Update. So when I used the character console command and increased my size and changed my warpaint, everything else that I had picked before stayed the same and just re entered my name done. And all of my stats and my perks are right where I placed them


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

yeah the UI is a complete waste of space and time. could have just put morrowind and oblivion together and it would have been better.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Press P then "Active Effects"


Crap. Already rebinded P to shout. What was P originally supposed to do?


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Crap. Already rebinded P to shout. What was P originally supposed to do?


Shortcut to the magic menu. "Quick Magic"


----------



## Akusho

Lol, found a spell called "Muffle" from Illusion tree, leveled up illusion from 17 to 53, my character gained 3 levels in 5 minutes


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Shortcut to the magic menu. "Quick Magic"


Thanks


----------



## xFyre

Apparently, there's an incoming patch that will address "any" bugs and performance issues. I hope they get SLI working properly.

Source


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Is it true that you cannot use the mouse and keyboard in the game?


----------



## LiquidHaus

when i was talking about the wood mask i wasn't JUST talking about Molokei's...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



if anyone has any idea what im talking about, go to Labyrinthian, find the round stone building. in the middle is a skeleton with a note and mask, read the note first.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> While you can max out all the skills, you can only get ~100 perks, while there's ~250 total.
> That, and the perks you invested into a skill tree you may not want any more. If I could find a way, I'd swap my light armor perks for heavy armor ones, but I can't and don't feel like rerolling.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I think the light armor and heavy armor skills shouldn't have been divided into 2, but just stay as 1, Armor.
> 
> Anyways, I figured something like that would happen. Though is the max character level really 100? When I tried cheats to level up skills to 100 I reached character level 77, and only 1 skill wasnt level 100 (for whatever reason archery didnt work). it's kinda disappointing that we can't have everything, but given skill trees I think people should be wise about their choices.
Click to expand...

Hard cap is level 81 (without cheating), and you get another 20 perks from quests or something I think.


----------



## Maxxron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Is Skyrim Nexus down for anyone else?


From this thread over at the TES Forum

"We're now under a SYN Flood attack (a form of DoS attack) so we're having to handle that too. Bear with me." DarkOne


----------



## staryoshi

I used to be a werewolf, but I went to the vet and got my shots, now I'm human again







I am lovin' Skyrim something fierce, SO MUCH TO DO!


----------



## Derek1387

ANyone else having problems crashing to desktop? It always seems to happen at an inopportune time.... and before i evne get to save...

any fixes or are we just waiting for a patch


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxron*
> 
> From this thread over at the TES Forum
> "We're now under a SYN Flood attack (a form of DoS attack) so we're having to handle that too. Bear with me." DarkOne


Thanks, it seems to be up now. I've just been having problems with my internet/web browser so I didn't know if it was just me or not.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Is it true that you cannot use the mouse and keyboard in the game?


What.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> ANyone else having problems crashing to desktop? It always seems to happen at an inopportune time.... and before i evne get to save...
> any fixes or are we just waiting for a patch


i get it too, though sometimes i want to associate it with my gfx card temps. i was house sitting at my bros and my cards would get super hot, around 80c, and then crash to desktop. now at home, my cards only get up to 65-68 and it happens every now and then. water cooling at the end of this week though


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i get it too, though sometimes i want to associate it with my gfx card temps. i was house sitting at my bros and my cards would get super hot, around 80c, and then crash to desktop. now at home, my cards only get up to 65-68 and it happens every now and then. water cooling at the end of this week though


Your graphics card is fine at 80C.

The game needs to be patched to fix the CTDs.


----------



## Fortunex

There isn't really a fix to the crashes, just save often. Same as Morrowind/Oblivion.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> ANyone else having problems crashing to desktop? It always seems to happen at an inopportune time.... and before i evne get to save...
> any fixes or are we just waiting for a patch


I had this problem once in 3 days of gaming (today being the first time it ocurred). Just hit F5 a lot while gaming









Btw, for the sightseeing oriented people on this board you should really check "The Reach" and the area around Solitude. Simply a stunning view.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Anyone know how to check what diseases you have? People keep telling me I'm sick. This is the most dumbed down UI I've ever dealt with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got told that by the girl in the potion shop. So bought a cure all potion. And she still said I looked ill
Click to expand...

This happened to me.. I was a vampire


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Is it true that you cannot use the mouse and keyboard in the game?


I lol'd irl


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Is it true that you cannot use the mouse and keyboard in the game?


On the Xbox version, yeah!


----------



## DBEAU

Even when I'm perfectly healthy and rested I get told I don't look well.

And WTH...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So I killed the first dragon and the jarl appointed me something special (i forgot the name) and he said he'd tell his guards to respect me but they still talk **** when I walk past them... Makes me want to rage and kill every guard in town!


----------



## Mudfrog

Enchanted items (with the exception of the mages robes) seem a lot more scarce in Skyrim. I haven't found a single enchantment for strength yet..


----------



## Fortunex

That's because there is no strength stat, nor agility, intelligence, etc.

You've got health, stamina, magicka and your skills/perks.

Skyrim is a dungeon crawler/action RPG, not an in-depth RPG like Morrowind was.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because there is no strength stat, nor agility, intelligence, etc.
> You've got health, stamina, magicka and your skills/perks.
> Skyrim is a dungeon crawler/action RPG, not an in-depth RPG like Morrowind was.


There are potions to increase strength though, so surely there would be enchantments to do the same.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because there is no strength stat, nor agility, intelligence, etc.
> 
> You've got health, stamina, magicka and your skills/perks.
> 
> Skyrim is a dungeon crawler/action RPG, not an in-depth RPG like Morrowind was.


Yeah, but they did a good job streamlining it. It's nice that they got rid of all the tedious things you have in other RPG's, like arranging equipment on your character model or tons of points to spec out at level up. It seems to help keep the action up and less downtime fiddling with your character.


----------



## subassy

When I saw "strength" I immediately assumed "stamina" because that is the stat for carrying things. Right? So there's no "+30 stamina" sort of enchantments?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> When I saw "strength" I immediately assumed "stamina" because that is the stat for carrying things. Right? So there's no "+30 stamina" sort of enchantments?


There are.. but they do not affect the strength (amount you can carry). They only affect your green bar.


----------



## nvidiagamer

I'm in love with this game! I thought Oblivion was alright, eventually, I just breezed through and just beat the main questline. Skyrim is a different story all together! I love every second I spend in the game. I have so many quests to do and they keep piling up! I've done like 4 quests in the main story line so far. Way too many things to see and do and none of it is repetitive! This is the GOTY for sure! And I'm not even a huge RPG fan.


----------



## Akusho

So... as a mage how many perks should i put into enchantment (for reducing spell costs)? I put 1 point to make my enchantments 20% stronger, should i put there more? I'm level 24 with 8 free perks, dunno where to put them.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> When I saw "strength" I immediately assumed "stamina" because that is the stat for carrying things. Right? *So there's no "+30 stamina" sort of enchantments?*


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Enchanted items (with the exception of the mages robes) seem a lot more scarce in Skyrim. I haven't found a single enchantment for strength yet..


i have a pair of boots that allows me to carry 30lbs more, and a necklace that allows me to carry 25lbs more. is this what you're looking for? i was actually on my way to the college of winterhold to de-enchant the **** out of some things lol i find them all over the place.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i have a pair of boots that allows me to carry 30lbs more, and a necklace that allows me to carry 25lbs more. is this what you're looking for? i was actually on my way to the college of winterhold to de-enchant the **** out of some things lol i find them all over the place.


Yes.. Do they say Strength or Stamina? I'm 99% sure my Boots with 20 (or 30) pts Stamina did not affect the carry weight.


----------



## Tarthal

Ive seen alot of boots with the strength enchant. It increases your carry weight for 20 or 30. The Stamina enchant is just that plus to your Stamina but i havent tried to see if it effects your actual carry weight.


----------



## drufause

Cool Picture I took today.


----------



## mrsmiles

well i managed to find a copy of the game and have bought it, added to steam, now just downloading a couple mods for the game.


----------



## Akusho

Being able to kill your companions is a stupid idea. Is there a mod for turning friendly fire off or something similar?


----------



## keto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Even when I'm perfectly healthy and rested I get told I don't look well.
> And WTH...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I killed the first dragon and the jarl appointed me something special (i forgot the name) and he said he'd tell his guards to respect me but they still talk **** when I walk past them... Makes me want to rage and kill every guard in town!


Part 1 - TAB/Magic/Current Effects - check if you are diseased.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Go to a temple or other place, touch a shrine, it will heal your disease AND give you a buff



Part 2 -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Holster your weapon or hands, you are viewed as a threat if you walk around looking like you are ready to attack. 'R' key.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because there is no strength stat, nor agility, intelligence, etc.
> You've got health, stamina, magicka and your skills/perks.
> Skyrim is a dungeon crawler/action RPG, not an in-depth RPG like Morrowind was.
> 
> 
> 
> There are potions to increase strength though, so surely there would be enchantments to do the same.
Click to expand...

If by strength you mean carrying weight, yes there is.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Enchanted items (with the exception of the mages robes) seem a lot more scarce in Skyrim. I haven't found a single enchantment for strength yet..


There is no enchantment for strength.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> There are potions to increase strength though, so surely there would be enchantments to do the same.


Nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> When I saw "strength" I immediately assumed "stamina" because that is the stat for carrying things. Right? So there's no "+30 stamina" sort of enchantments?


Stamina is just stamina. It is used for a variety of things including power attacks with physical weapons, sprinting, and somewhat affects carrying weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> i have a pair of boots that allows me to carry 30lbs more, and a necklace that allows me to carry 25lbs more. is this what you're looking for? i was actually on my way to the college of winterhold to de-enchant the **** out of some things lol i find them all over the place.


I have boots that has +40 carry weight, althought the boots themselves have a weight of 8. I assume your +30 boots are leather... as I had those and de-enchanted them already. With enchanting on 100 and all enchanting perks I believe you can only enchant carry weight up to 37 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Yes.. Do they say Strength or Stamina? I'm 99% sure my Boots with 20 (or 30) pts Stamina did not affect the carry weight.


For the last time, there is no strength enchantment. There are particular enchantments that have the same affects as what you call "strength". I believe you just mean carry weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Being able to kill your companions is a stupid idea. Is there a mod for turning friendly fire off or something similar?


Aim better? Don't use AOE?


----------



## hazarada

what im wondering is that if skyrim creation kit isnt ready yet how did they create the game


----------



## Tatakai All

Don't know about you guys but I've clocked in 47 hours of just messing around. I admit the first 19 hours were used going around and doing quests and stuff but after that I started reading books and just going out adventuring and finding cool random stuff and places. I seriously can't remember the last quest I did although I do end up doing random ones strictly through chance on my adventures. This game is seriously epic! I think today I'll get back to doing some major quests lol.

*EDIT:* Also I've read of quite a few people having problems with running the game and crashes. Other than my actual card acting up, which I've fixed for the time being, I haven't had any problems with maxing Skyrim out with FXAA injector mod.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Aim better? Don't use AOE?


Where can I get better, but not AoE spells? I have the Firebolt and the Fireball (similar in Lightning), but can't find Incinerate, which is not AoE, so I have no choice


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Don't know about you guys but I've clocked in 47 hours of just messing around. I admit the first 19 hours were used going around and doing quests and stuff but after that I started reading books and just going out adventuring and finding cool random stuff and places. I seriously can't remember the last quest I did although I do end up doing random ones strictly through chance on my adventures. This game is seriously epic! I think today I'll get back to doing some major quests lol.


I too find exploring and doing random quests fun







I'm 22 hours in, done only 1 quest out of the main arc


----------



## Senator

So Skyrim...

About what I expected. I don't mean to say I am disappointed or that I'm not enjoying the game immensely! Rather, I just find myself constantly seeking parallels between Skyrim and it's fore-bearers. Everything I see and experience now has so much polish and smoothness to it. Like a magician who makes the impossible happen with such seeming negligence in front of your eyes, Bethesda creates a fantasy world so many other titles have vainly tried to mimic with the off-handedness that is the sign of a true virtuoso.

And yet, I feel it is lacking. Not in the world immersion (which thus far has been very adequate), nor in the variety of quests available or even in the size of the map. No I can't point my finger at any one thing and say, "This is what I was hoping to see," or even, "This is what was left out!" Instead the feeling is like an incessant whisper, that I can't help but notice but has nagging-ly been avoiding being pinned down till now.

It's the lack of freedom.

Before I get over 9000 troll replies to this let me clarify. I can't help but remember Morrowind in all it's buggy goodness that allowed me to 'glitch' (if that is even the correct word) my character till I could hop across the map in a single bound, or levitate to the top of the cave and watch the bandits below vainly attempt to land a strike. It's as if the departure of Ken Rolston took away some of the magic that was present before.

Maybe it's just me; I could have touch of nostalgia flavoring my memories. But I don't think so. Bethesda's dumbing down (note: not streamlining. I wouldn't call some of their changes streamlining) of several game mechanics to make their latest title more user friendly makes it feel less like their past RPG's and more like an Adventure title. Swap the sword for a gun, change magic to biotics, and it feels more like Mass Effect in the middle ages than the successor to Morrowind.

Anyway, still loving the game, just wanted to toss out my two bits.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Where can I get better, but not AoE spells? I have the Firebolt and the Fireball (similar in Lightning), but can't find Incinerate, which is not AoE, so I have no choice


Personally I just use lighting attacks and I've never hit Lydia. I meant just watching your aiming. The crosshairs are precise enough that you won't hit Lydia if you're directly targeting an enemy.

But if that's not enough, just take away all handed weapons from Lydia and equip her with a bow. That way she stays out of battle and shoots arrows from range.


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Personally I just use lighting attacks and I've never hit Lydia. I meant just watching your aiming. The crosshairs are precise enough that you won't hit Lydia if you're directly targeting an enemy.
> But if that's not enough, just take away all handed weapons from Lydia and equip her with a bow. That way she stays out of battle and shoots arrows from range.


I need her to tank stuff while i shoot it







Also some creatures take more damage from fire than lightning, that's why i want both.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because there is no strength stat, nor agility, intelligence, etc.
> 
> You've got health, stamina, magicka and your skills/perks.
> 
> Skyrim is a dungeon crawler/action RPG, not an in-depth RPG like Morrowind was.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they did a good job streamlining it. It's nice that they got rid of all the tedious things you have in other RPG's, like arranging equipment on your character model or tons of points to spec out at level up. It seems to help keep the action up and less downtime fiddling with your character.
Click to expand...

Actually the stats are still there as I've spent my first eight hours just fiddling with different races to see what kind of character to play and some run faster than others, etc.

It is nice to have them hidden from the player though - no more min/maxing. In Morrowind it used to take me about 15 minutes to level up because I'd have to calculate the most beneficial way to spend the points. By the end if the game my character was a God who killed the main boss in about 3 blows.

What I've figured out is that in this game its best just to pick a race based on a combo of play style and role playing.

I went wood elf in the end so I could play a dual dagger welding, poison using, assassin.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## EmL

Aww I can't record anymore because I just have to run this game with High Quality Ambient Occlusion..








*Need.. New...Parts....*

*Edit: I just notice.. When I start to record my SLI usage go down to zero.







*


----------



## DoomDash

Finally found a hot women to marry and I cannot marry her, and can't even get forcing marriage to work in console "addfac 19809 1"







. Her name is Kireta from Dawnstar.


----------



## iMick

Hey sorry to sorta barge in here but is anybody else having issues with the snow on distant mountains flickering while the PC is moving? And if so does anybody know what is causing it and maybe even a fix? Thanks in advance.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Finally found a hot women to marry and I cannot marry her, and can't even get forcing marriage to work in console "addfac 19809 1"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Her name is Kireta from Dawnstar.


You probably need to buy here dinner or something









Or maybe she is just out of your league.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> You probably need to buy here dinner or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she is just out of your league.


It's ok I went with Ysolda with Whiterun instead. She runs a business for me and cooks home cooked meals.







.


----------



## MLJS54

Is the there an additional hit to FPS when you use FXAA injector mod (vs. just having FXAA on by itself)?

Also, are there any tests of trade off of higher regular AA with FXAA off vs. lower AA with FXAA on? At work and haven't had a chance to run these yet.

Also, any update on new ATI drivers/CAP?

Thank you


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Here is the location of the Lover stone which makes it so all of your skills level 15% faster.


I'm gonna bump this again so more people have a chance to find it. Really useful location I stumbled upon earlier.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> I'm gonna bump this again so more people have a chance to find it. Really useful location I stumbled upon earlier.


I found the lovers stone as well and I really wouldnt recommend using it. I find I level fast enough as it is. A really useful stone to use however is the Steed, especially if you rock heavy armor. The steed adds +100 carry weight capacity and also negates any movement penalty from armor. Its by far the best stone I've found.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> I found the lovers stone as well and I really wouldnt recommend using it. I find I level fast enough as it is. A really useful stone to use however is the Steed, especially if you rock heavy armor. The steed adds +100 carry weight capacity and also negates any movement penalty from armor. Its by far the best stone I've found.


Map location? Sounds like a winner.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reshkar*
> 
> I actually gave you rep for this information, however it is slightly incorrect. It is the wrong file. You need to edit the "injFX_Settings.h" file instead(for me atleast)There you will find the tonemap setting with the blue shift value, I set mine to -0.1 aswell (_"#define BlueShift -0.10 // Higher = more blue in image."_)


Sorry, i was at work and doing it from memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> How do you turn the lock slower? It seems to me that you press 'A' or 'D' and it there is just one speed. It would be helpful if I could slow down the rotation but I didn't know this was possible.


On a keyboard i tend to just tap A or D. It's a lot easier on a gamepad though.

Help below, not sure if it's a spoiler though.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



has anyone managed to fill azura's star yet? I've tried giant and dragon, neither fill it.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Map location? Sounds like a winner.


Its in the mountains near solitude. Here is a screenshot of the location. Its the one I have highlighted with the cursor.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> I found the lovers stone as well and I really wouldnt recommend using it. I find I level fast enough as it is. A really useful stone to use however is the Steed, especially if you rock heavy armor. The steed adds +100 carry weight capacity and also negates any movement penalty from armor. Its by far the best stone I've found.


Location please.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Location please.


Check my above post. I was so excited when I found it. The 100 carry weight is worth it alone but the fact that it negates all movement penaltys from armor just puts it over the top. The difference is definitely noticeable if your wearing heavy armor.


----------



## DoomDash

I'm just mad I missed the Warriors stone for the first 30 hours.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Check my above post. I was so excited when I found it. The 100 carry weight is worth it alone but the fact that it negates all movement penaltys from armor just puts it over the top. The difference is definitely noticeable if your wearing heavy armor.


Oh, didn't see that. Thanks









Whats a good stone for an archer/assassin/thief?


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qirpzMToxos

Spikedoors are rather fun when they work, lol. Sure are effective.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Oh, didn't see that. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a good stone for an archer/assassin/thief?


Either the lover stone located here:










Or the Thief Stone located here:









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> I found the lovers stone as well and I really wouldnt recommend using it. I find I level fast enough as it is. A really useful stone to use however is the Steed, especially if you rock heavy armor. The steed adds +100 carry weight capacity and also negates any movement penalty from armor. Its by far the best stone I've found.


I completely disagree with this mentality.
The steed stone is basically useless, 100 carry capacity is irrelevant especially when using a companion, but money in general is pretty useless.
The 0 movement penalty is basically a wash as well since there is a heavy armor perk that does just that.
I don't see any reason to pick up the steed stone over any of the various increased level-up stones. Other than you just want to be a pack mule to the detriment of your development.


----------



## Droopz

I've given up on companions totally so I'm happy to take the 100+.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Either the lover stone located here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the Thief Stone located here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely disagree with this mentality.
> The steed stone is basically useless, 100 carry capacity is irrelevant especially when using a companion, but money in general is pretty useless.
> The 0 movement penalty is basically a wash as well since there is a heavy armor perk that does just that.
> I don't see any reason to pick up the steed stone over any of the various increased level-up stones. Other than you just want to be a pack mule to the detriment of your development.


I dont see the bonus in leveling up faster, atleast at lower levels. I would rather not gain a level every twenty minutes. Also I see your point about companions carrying stuff but I like to lug a lot of stuff around and ya once you get the perk for no movement penalty, you dont need the steed stone anymore.For me Skyrim isnt a game about min maxing. So stones that increase leveling are basically useless. In fact I've been thinking of getting a mod to slow down leveling.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I'm just mad I missed the Warriors stone for the first 30 hours.


Seconded. I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because there is no strength stat, nor agility, intelligence, etc.
> 
> You've got health, stamina, magicka and your skills/perks.
> 
> Skyrim is a dungeon crawler/action RPG, not an in-depth RPG like Morrowind was.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they did a good job streamlining it. It's nice that they got rid of all the tedious things you have in other RPG's, like arranging equipment on your character model or tons of points to spec out at level up. It seems to help keep the action up and less downtime fiddling with your character.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the stats are still there as I've spent my first eight hours just fiddling with different races to see what kind of character to play and some run faster than others, etc.
> 
> It is nice to have them hidden from the player though - no more min/maxing. In Morrowind it used to take me about 15 minutes to level up because I'd have to calculate the most beneficial way to spend the points. By the end if the game my character was a God who killed the main boss in about 3 blows.
> 
> What I've figured out is that in this game its best just to pick a race based on a combo of play style and role playing.
> 
> I went wood elf in the end so I could play a dual dagger welding, poison using, assassin.
> 
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.
Click to expand...











Never seen any evidence of stats.


----------



## EmL

Here's some screens with Ambient Occlusion on High Quality mixed with 32x CSAA & 8x Supersampling and of course FXAA Post Process Injector.
Trust me the pictures doesn't do just.
Enjoy!


Spoiler: Pics








With FXAA Post Process Injector

Without FXAA Post Process Injector


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> I've given up on companions totally so I'm happy to take the 100+.


What? why? Don't you like the companions taking damage for you? I sure do!


----------



## skyline_king88

Well to start off this game is amazing i have played for the hole weekend and i am lost in it(good way). but i have done all the skyrim graphic tweek. The game has great graphics for dx9 but when i am in the city my card usage go down to like 35-60% and fps goes to 25-35 but in open world and caves it is 99% and 49-60 with slit drops in big fights.. anyone else witht his problem or adivice to fix??

one more thing anyone know were to get elder scrolls 1 and 2 only ones i have never played and would i need windows 98?


----------



## hamzta09

A speeded up timecycle part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2TJ0DszVWs

A speeded up timecycle part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_88Dap7lZcg

Dont expect anything professional or so. But I figured, it looks nice, with the exception of the shadows being horrible lol. Just wish I had better locations, or knew about some better ones.

And nords are really racist, and the AI schedules get f'kd up when you speed up the timecyc.


----------



## Tarthal

This random Crashing is geting really annoying. Tho it seems to happen most often when loading into a new area. Just happened 3 times in a row trying to fast travel to Whiterun. Well now it seems to happen anytime i fast travel anywhere...


----------



## Particalism

I really need to try III and IV. they sound amazing.

On a side note, since my brother has the game and his own computer, and I want to try it without spending more money. (I bought MW3, don't judge :\)
I've started up the game on steam and it says that my brothers saves aren't there, does that mean we can play Skyrim without interfering with our each of our own saves? (seperately of course, I play TF2 on my main acc, and he plays skyrim, vice versa.)


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particalism*
> 
> I really need to try III and IV. they sound amazing.
> On a side note, since my brother has the game and his own computer, and I want to try it without spending more money. (I bought MW3, don't judge :\)
> I've started up the game on steam and it says that my brothers saves aren't there, does that mean we can play Skyrim without interfering with our each of our own saves? (seperately of course, I play TF2 on my main acc, and he plays skyrim, vice versa.)


Most likely. Saves are local only. Not on the Steam "Cloud".


----------



## Argorn5757

just started playing a few hours ago, but here are some picture of my lvl 10 breton battlemage.

(crafted all armor myself)


----------



## Al plants Corn

This has probably been answered before but how in the hell do you get sli enabled for this game? Does it even work yet?

I downloaded the newest drivers, 285.79, and have sli enabled in the NCP but gpu2 usage is still only ~10-20% while gpu1 is maxed out.

***


----------



## t3lancer2006

So I was talking to my GF, and she was talking about how I play my PC too much. I told her I loved her and that I was gonna do something else, other than watch the horrible show "the x-files". She said that she knew what I was gonna do, and now I'm going to "retreat into oblivion". I told her, no, oblivion was number 4, I was gonna play Skyrim


----------



## Nihsnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particalism*
> 
> I really need to try III and IV. they sound amazing.


I tried Morrowind (III) back in the day and I could never get into it. Maybe I wasn't ready for the full pledged RPG yet, but it really does NOT hold your hand at all. It requires you to read and talk to every single NPC. Oblivion (IV) was a lot of fun, but I can never justify going back to play them after playing Skyrim. The environments seem too..dull and dead.


----------



## chaosblade02

Its pretty official IMO that melee seems to eventually trump spells damage wise if you make use of smithing and enchanting. I got like 290 damage with a Daedric Warhammer. I got + 2 handed damage % on 4 pieces of equipment. Plus the weapon is enchanted with 2 elements for damage. So its 290 + about an extra 90 I get from the elemental damage, LOL. Power attacks 1hko giants and mammoths. You could get bows up there damage wise too by using the same methods and they will be hitting for more than destruction spells even without a sneak shot. Using an archer, that is also a master in sneak, would basically be easy mode.

And I did this with the console. My next character is going to be a 2h weapon Orc, with some conjuration in there so I can have 2 daedric pets, and I will enchant 4 -25% cost and get free casts for Daedric lords and have a team of all round pwn fest. Melee is a rough road early on before you get smithing and enchanting up.

Also to note, you are wasting perks putting them in schools for the half cost perks, just max out enchanting, and get free casts for your main school of specialization, and save the perks for something else. If you plan on just using one school of magic for buffing or support, you don't need to put anything in magicka, for obvious reasons. I wish I had known that sooner, and I wouldn't have had a whopping 450 magicka on my first character.


----------



## DoomDash

Level 41 now. Money is more or less extra spending money now. Are there any bad ass dude companions? Archers specifically? Also does two hand increase bow damage?


----------



## Hawk777th

No two hand does not increase bow damage. Only skills under Archery and some gear does that.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Anyone notice that some of the sounds track sound like a better rework of the Morrowind music? I'm absolutely in love with it


----------



## refeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Anyone notice that some of the sounds track sound like a better rework of the Morrowind music? I'm absolutely in love with it


The game has a lot of modified (remixed, you could say?) versions of previous Elder Scrolls music. It's nice.

I have 85 hours played so far. Played it for 36 hours nonstop on release night. Good times.

Archery is SO much better in Skyrim than it was in previous TES titles. Picking off large groups of bandits while hidden far away is so nice.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Hard cap is level 81 (without cheating), and you get another 20 perks from quests or something I think.


another 20 perks through quests? this confirmed? would they be main storyline quests or what?


----------



## saer

2 full sets of Ebony with every piece receiving the "Legendary" upgrade


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Anyone notice that some of the sounds track sound like a better rework of the Morrowind music? I'm absolutely in love with it


The opening Bethseda video really takes me back...im like waiting for the morrwind music to follow it he he


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Level 41 now. Money is more or less extra spending money now. Are there any bad ass dude companions? Archers specifically? Also does two hand increase bow damage?


I don't know of any specific "bad ass dude" archer companions, but you can pretty much make any companion an archer by taking away their melee weapons, and giving them a bow and some arrows to use.


----------



## loop0001

so much to figure out with this game...feel like a complete noob as i explore what ingredients make a potion to restore heatlh....

love it though...so much more than just the world to explore...

in my.....steel armor without any upgrades......bah


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> That can't be the only benefit of Light vs Heavy. If so then using the Steed sign completely negates that penalty and heavy armor is better in all situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Steed sign? wheres that at? Whats it do?
Click to expand...

I think he means the Conditioning Perk, in the Heavy Armor section. It allows you to wear Heafvy Armor and it not affect your carriage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslash*
> 
> so how do you lockpick exactly?


Get a Lockpick, find a locked Chest or Door.

The top pick is the one you'll move with your mouse, your best way to start out, is from the starting position, move in increments to the right, tapping D each stop until you see the lock move more freely, if no luck, from the start rinse & repeat the the left, when it starts to move more openly, you'll need to adjust it until it opens all the way and hold it there for a couple of seconds.

If the pick is shaking, though it appears to be fully unlocked, you've not quite got it and need to finely adjust it, or your pick will snap.

The lock will show you it's level of difficulty before you attempt it, Novice, Adept, Master etc.

I'm level 26 in Locksmithing, and without any of the Locksmithing Perks, I've unlocked all but a single Master lock on a Chest (damn where was that chest?...).
You get a "feel" for it the more you do it.
The higher the level of difficulty, the smaller the niche' to pick the lock, and the more likely your pick will snap along the way.

Also to those currently ahead in the game, a question:

Have any of you purchased your own property as yet?
I've been "given permission", but don't have near the funds (Lvl 13), most I've saved is just over 2 grand, then blew over a grand on Leather and Leather Strips to work on my Smithing, lol.

Is it okay to leave your excess laying around without it vanishing?
I wish they made storage in this game...


MESS!!!


----------



## Human228

actually do they have storage called a chest


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Man. This sucks. I'm gonna have to change my plans. I was going to build some dragon armour or find out how to use the dragon claws/scales/whatev. But I'm too excited to finish the game! Gonna have to beat it and run it again.


----------



## raizooor3

My god is this game terrible.


----------



## passey

what spec machine do u need to run this on ultra?


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Level 41 now. Money is more or less extra spending money now. Are there any bad ass dude companions? Archers specifically? Also does two hand increase bow damage?


I know what you mean. I'm level 33 and the money is really flowing in, but I can always find a use for it. You should just buy your skills to level 100, see as you're quite far from level 81







Or perhaps deck yourself out in a new armor, or buy houses (I have 3 houses now, fully decorated). Oh and you can't forget buying all the skills from the trainers in the College of Winterhold.

There's so much to do









As for bows, Archery is a skill itself. There are also % archery enchantments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001*
> 
> Quote:
> another 20 perks through quests? this confirmed? would they be main storyline quests or what?


I can confrm the main storyline quests do not give perks. I believe the +20 perk from quests is a complete myth unless otherwise proven. P.S. the main storyline quests are very short.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> 2 full sets of Ebony with every piece receiving the "Legendary" upgrade


Amazing! I love that set. Legendary you say? Prove it









I would love to see the glass set. Those pieces are my favourite. Unfortunately they lay on the Light Armor side of smithing, so I'm not sure if I want to spend perks on it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> I'm level 26 in Locksmithing, and without any of the Locksmithing Perks, I've unlocked all but a single Master lock on a Chest (damn where was that chest?...).
> You get a "feel" for it the more you do it.
> The higher the level of difficulty, the smaller the niche' to pick the lock, and the more likely your pick will snap along the way.
> Also to those currently ahead in the game, a question:
> Have any of you purchased your own property as yet?
> I've been "given permission", but don't have near the funds (Lvl 13), most I've saved is just over 2 grand, then blew over a grand on Leather and Leather Strips to work on my Smithing, lol.
> Is it okay to leave your excess laying around without it vanishing?
> I wish they made storage in this game...
> 
> MESS!!!


Level 51 in locksmithing here. Have opened all chests and doors that I've attempted.

Yes, you can purchase property in Whiterun for 5000(Breezewood), a house in Riftrun for 8000 (Honeywell), and a house in Markarth for 8000 (V... something). Speak to the steward in every town (the jarl's assistant) to buy a house. Remember to decorate your homes, because they look like crap without them and lack certain... benefits.









P.S. most of you probably just have Breezewood, but after you get the others you'll realize how ghetto Breezewood really is.

When you purchase your own property you can store your items in Chests, Bedside tables, Cabinets, Wardrobes, viewing cases, book shelves, weapon racks, and even a full amor set on a manakin. All of the chests and cabinets have a hollow bottom, that is to say, they have unlimited capacity.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raizooor3*
> 
> My god is this game terrible.


Trollin trollin trollin Keep those posts a-trollin!


----------



## pepejovi

How do the veterans of Skyrim make gold? I've been killing everything i see and picking up hides, gold and arrows off them, turning the hides into leather for smithing...

Also, smithing level 73







I've spent at least 8K on smithing stuff, but i've never dipped below 1.5K gold so i'm doing something right....


----------



## loop0001

@ SkillzKillz

perks via quests is myth eh? well fooi... oh well though. will be fine


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Amazing! I love that set. Legendary you say? Prove it


I just realized I used 36 ingots(72 pieces of ore) to make both sets, not counting the Ebony weapons


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *refeek*
> 
> Archery is SO much better in Skyrim than it was in previous TES titles. Picking off large groups of bandits while hidden far away is so nice.


I agree. It's a really satisfying sound too. I have triple sneak damage from bows, and i've enchanted a ring and amulet for something like 50% extra damage from bows.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I agree. It's a really satisfying sound too. I have triple sneak damage from bows, and i've enchanted a ring and amulet for something like 50% extra damage from bows.


Actually its really bad compared to the other games. The only difference is you dont get detected after your first arrow, which often kills lesser stooges in one hit. His friends dont care or notice that he is dead and you can keep picking people off as long as you one shot them before the eye opens. Its pretty ez mode and lame. The fact that on masters a decent bow can 1 shot most foes makes it extremely OP.

Also you backpeddle slowly until you get an upgrade and it takes like 3sec from drawn bow to when you can start running so you can easily die which is stupid and makes no sense. Arrows dont weigh anything either so you can carry a million if you wanted.

Hitting people in the head doesnt give a bonus to damage. Well I guess shooting that plate wearer with no helmet in the middle of his chest is the same as a skilled headshot...

Im playing on masters and I dont even use the best arrows and bows and its easy. The only thing you cant kill with a crappy bow is trolls and only because they regen too fast, which actually makes em good to get your archery skills up.

The arrows also feel like they fly awfully slow even at short distance which is annoying which means you have to lead quite a bit. Ive shot bows before and it doesnt take that long.

Overall archery is pretty meh but I always play archer so Im stuck with it. Id pick some melee character or even mage as it might require some thought.

Oh yeh since you can heal ez as an archer the only reason you have to leave an area is encumbrance.

1) Sneak
2) Pick off appropriate target
3) Repeat


----------



## Reshkar

Gold is not really the problem in skyrim, I have the house in solitude(a total cost of 36k). Haven't really done so much main quests yet, it's too much fun exploring and clearing dungeons( I am level 33). And I got married yesterday aswell(in-game)


----------



## Ellis

Update, for those who care.

I'm level 28 and I've been working on my smithing - level 88 just now and have a full set of legendary ebony armour. Unfortunately I don't think the ebony armour looks as good in Skyrim as the Oblivion stuff.









Oh well, I'll have to see what daedric and dragon armour looks like once I'm able to make it.









Just joined the College of Winterhold last night. Started the first quest, but it locked up so I took that as a sign that I should get to bed.


----------



## Boyboyd

Instead of buying a house, i just head a guild. Free place to put heavy things.


----------



## Mr.Pie

whats the "best" light armor you can get? I'm thinking about investing into light armor+single hand+destruction as a CQ battlemage

lvl 10 right now


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> whats the "best" light armor you can get? I'm thinking about investing into light armor+single hand+destruction as a CQ battlemage
> 
> lvl 10 right now


The best would be dragon scale, but you're not going to get that at level 10.









Elven armour would probably be right for level 10 light armour.


----------



## Argorn5757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> whats the "best" light armor you can get? I'm thinking about investing into light armor+single hand+destruction as a CQ battlemage
> lvl 10 right now


i'm also a lvl 10 CQ battlemage but I use heavy armor. I have a full set of superior dwarf armor that I made.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> The best would be dragon scale, but you're not going to get that at level 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elven armour would probably be right for level 10 light armour.


haha








time to get grinding then eh? what would you recommend me to start doing? lvling smithing or just going around for gold and stuff~?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> i'm also a lvl 10 CQ battlemage but I use heavy armor. I have a full set of superior dwarf armor that I made.


would you recommend light or heavy armor as a CQ battlemage?

thanks!


----------



## Argorn5757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to get grinding then eh? what would you recommend me to start doing? lvling smithing or just going around for gold and stuff~?
> would you recommend light or heavy armor as a CQ battlemage?
> thanks!


I just started but I like heavy armor a lot. Maxing out its perk tree makes its downsides almost nonexistent.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> That's because there is no strength stat, nor agility, intelligence, etc.
> You've got health, stamina, magicka and your skills/perks.
> Skyrim is a dungeon crawler/action RPG, not an in-depth RPG like Morrowind was.
> 
> 
> 
> There are potions to increase strength though, so surely there would be enchantments to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by strength you mean carrying weight, yes there is.
Click to expand...

Yes, in the past Elder Scrolls "Strength" always determined how much you could carry.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Is it okay to leave your excess laying around without it vanishing?


I've left weapons and armor laying behind the counter at Arcadia's Cauldron for a few days and they were there when I got back. Though, now every time I use the alchemy bench she calls guards on me...









I have a house now though, which includes storage.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particalism*
> 
> I really need to try III and IV. they sound amazing.
> 
> On a side note, since my brother has the game and his own computer, and I want to try it without spending more money. (I bought MW3, don't judge :\)
> I've started up the game on steam and it says that my brothers saves aren't there, does that mean we can play Skyrim without interfering with our each of our own saves? (seperately of course, I play TF2 on my main acc, and he plays skyrim, vice versa.)


I let my son play from his computer in offline mode. As of now Skryim is not part of the cloud. If you really want to be sure though just disable the cloud for now.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Well I was sick of running around for hours trying to find destinations so I tried putting "tmm 1" into the console like I did with Fallout: New Vegas. Worked like a charm! Shows all map markers and enables fast travel to them.

The map does get a bit cluttered though with all the markers


----------



## Rowey

Currently doing my own livestream on Skyrim.

http://www.justin.tv/rowey_r1994


----------



## Grief

I am posting this again for those who haven't seen it yet, very useful.

This is the location of the Lover stone which gives a 15% increase to all skill gains:










Here is the location of the original stones at the start of the game, gives a 20% increase to skill gain in combats, magic, or thief skills:


----------



## anubis1127

If anybody wants more realistic colors and is using the popular FXAA Post Process Injector, check out Hunin's "Himmelsrand Custom Shader Suite". I'm not sure why he named it that, it's really just a custom injFX_Settings.h file, but I found the colors to be much more "realistic" than the default settings. Combine with In Game AA + FXAA for best image quality.

Also, has anybody tried forcing 32x CSAA? I had to edit the drivers with nvidiaInspector to get it enabled, but when I did it created odd graphical issues, missing textures, particularly around the health bar. I've since just set it to 8x in the game's settings.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Well I was sick of running around for hours trying to find destinations so I tried putting "tmm 1" into the console like I did with Fallout: New Vegas. Worked like a charm! Shows all map markers and enables fast travel to them.
> The map does get a bit cluttered though with all the markers


exploration ruined lol. I like walking to destinations and exploring things along the way. Although, if I have been there already or I am walking back to my original location, I normally just fast travel. I may want to stop doing that so I can explore even more new things.


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If anybody wants more realistic colors and is using the popular FXAA Post Process Injector, check out Hunin's "Himmelsrand Custom Shader Suite". I'm not sure why he named it that, it's really just a custom injFX_Settings.h file, but I found the colors to be much more "realistic" than the default settings. Combine with In Game AA + FXAA for best image quality.
> Also, has anybody tried forcing 32x CSAA? I had to edit the drivers with nvidiaInspector to get it enabled, but when I did it created odd graphical issues, missing textures, particularly around the health bar. I've since just set it to 8x in the game's settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> Here's some screens with Ambient Occlusion on High Quality mixed with 32x CSAA & 8x Supersampling and of course FXAA Post Process Injector.
> Trust me the pictures doesn't do just.
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With FXAA Post Process Injector
> 
> Without FXAA Post Process Injector


----------



## anubis1127

How did you enable 32x CSAA? I have AO enabled as well. Thanks.

Sent from my DX running Apex 2.0 RC4


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> How did you enable 32x CSAA? I have AO enabled as well. Thanks.
> Sent from my DX running Apex 2.0 RC4


Forced through Nvidia Control Panel, instead of Override any Application Setting I choose Enhance the Application Setting.
Don't forget Supersampling!









*Edit:* Oh yeah, rotating items with mouse works for me now!







I have no idea what fixed it but it started to work sometime after the FXAA mod.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Anyone else have to Alt-tab twice to get the game to pop back up?


----------



## anubis1127

Forcing through NV CP doesn't actually do anything by default. The driver is configured to ignore that setting, and use application settings. Try turning off AA in your game settings, and leave your NV CP setting to see what I mean.

Sent from my DX running Apex 2.0 RC4


----------



## SupahSpankeh

What's a goof fov setting for 1080p?

I like the feel of 80...

Oh, and is there a catalyst driver patch at all? I get decent framerates but more would allways be nice.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Anyone else have to Alt-tab twice to get the game to pop back up?


yep. I was doing it yesterday trying to get a screenshot of what I thought would make a fantastic triple monitor background. Turns out the game would only screenshot my center monitor.

Which reminds me, does anyone know how to get it to screenshot all 3 monitors?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Anyone else have to Alt-tab twice to get the game to pop back up?


Yes. I'm just happy you can alt-tab at all. Most previous Bethesda games didn't seem to like that.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Anyone else have to Alt-tab twice to get the game to pop back up?


Yep, I think most people are having this issue as well.

Oh yea.. still can't pick up books


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Anyone else have to Alt-tab twice to get the game to pop back up?


Same thing happens to me. It pops up in windowed mode with just a black screen the first time for me.


----------



## Madmanden

How do I activate powers like ancestor's wrath and


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



shadowcloak of Nocturnal?


When I activate them (the triangle thingy shows next to them) nothing actually seems to happen. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmanden*
> 
> How do I activate powers like ancestor's wrath and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> shadowcloak of Nocturnal?
> 
> 
> When I activate them (the triangle thingy shows next to them) nothing actually seems to happen. Am I doing something wrong?


It's the same button you use for your shout.


----------



## Hawk777th

So when I rank up say Two handed does it mean I do more damage every level or is it just linked to what perks I can get.


----------



## nvidiagamer

I am having a blast just doing side quests so far. I really should start getting my smithing level way up because it's pretty low right now. I really need better armor! I love the fact that I can just play for a couple of hours and get a few quests done and come back later! Such an amazing game.


----------



## Madmanden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> It's the same button you use for your shout.


Thank you!! I couldn't figure out why nothing was happening lol.


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> I am having a blast just doing side quests so far. I really should start getting my smithing level way up because it's pretty low right now. I really need better armor! I love the fact that I can just play for a couple of hours and get a few quests done and come back later! Such an amazing game.


I too need some black-smithing levels, but it seems like getting to lvl50 will take quite a while. I spammed iron daggers to get a few levels but i need MOAR!!


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Forcing through NV CP doesn't actually do anything by default. The driver is configured to ignore that setting, and use application settings. Try turning off AA in your game settings, and leave your NV CP setting to see what I mean.
> Sent from my DX running Apex 2.0 RC4


I'm uncertain what you mean, but I see alot of difference from 8x Skyrim AA vs 32x CSAA & 8x Supersampling. When I'm on 32x CSAA I do not have any AA set in skyrim settings.


----------



## amvnz

This game is awesome. An hour in, level 3 and I am fighting my first epic boss in a random dungeon. A boss that kills me in 1 or 2 shots and has the health of 10 bears. Got him to 75% health and then he splits into 3 guys who camp each corner of the room shooting fire, ice and lightning bolts that 1 shot you. Oh and did I mention I am on Master difficulty. Was such a fun fight full of strategy, placement, dodging and kiting. I didn't know I would encounter such a fight, so I only had like 5 potions. Later on at level 5, I encounter the Wisp Mother. If anyone else is playing this on Master, I suggest leaving her the hell alone! She WILL 1 shot you. Level 8 now, 50 destruction, and am going to continue adventuring through this fun game. Keep getting side tracked finding dungeons instead of doing the first main quest


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> So when I rank up say Two handed does it mean I do more damage every level or is it just linked to what perks I can get.


i think it just boosts your two handed damage all around, not each time you level. So if you increase it 10% the first time that is it TOTAL, not 10% each level


----------



## Hawk777th

So the level just unlocks perks it doesnt allow you to do more damage?


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> So the level just unlocks perks it doesnt allow you to do more damage?


I think what he is saying is you will get better at it and it will allow for more damage regardless of level ups and perks. You can still get it to a skill level of 100 so each time your skill level of it increases you should be more powerful with it. Level ups will get you the perks. Gaining more experience with a weapon makes you better at it and helps you level in order to gain those perks. Hope this clears it up. It seems a little confusing at first.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks


----------



## Akusho

I lost another horse, it's going to be my 3rd one... they just randomly disappear.


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> I lost another horse, it's going to be my 3rd one... they just randomly disappear.


Have you checked by the stables you bought the horses? If I lose my horse she will always wait for me by the stables I bought her.


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> I lost another horse, it's going to be my 3rd one... they just randomly disappear.


I was somewhat pleased after purchasing my first horse. I dashed through the countryside, breezed past some hungry wolves, and discovered a dungeon.

I dismounted, went in, cleared the dungeon, and found my horse right where I left her. But she was dead. I never even learned her name.

After the requisite falling to my knees, shouting "NOOOOOOOOO!" and then bowing my head to sob, I started wandering back towards wherever I felt like going next. I ended up "borrowing" a horse from the Stormcloaks, and then took a tumble down some particularly treacherous terrain. There was a snapping sound, a brief complaint, and my horse collapsed beneath me.

I felt a little bad for being a horse-killer and decided that I'd probably get where I'm going faster on foot, anyway. That was until I was walking around Riften and some sleazy guy stopped me to talk about a horse...


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> Have you checked by the stables you bought the horses? If I lose my horse she will always wait for me by the stables I bought her.


I know it can wait by the stables, but sometimes it just disappears







For some reason all the horses at the stable were free so I took one


----------



## TG_bigboss

LOL i have to says the horses are awesome...yet dumb! so there i was...walking the long path up to the graybeards when a ice troll decides to ambush me. I unmounted and guess what...my horse decided to fight it!!!! ***! lol then it realized, "oh crap i can kill this iceeyy hairy beast lets run away down the mountain like a little girl." even if she is a girl...doesn't me run away from me to were i cant find you! Good thing when i fast traveled back home she was right next to me =)

This game is amazing. Im not really into the whole hardcore rpg thing but this game is really catching my eye. Graphics are a bit weird in places. feel like im playing morrowind all over again and in other places its insane! Btw the top 10 mods for skyrim are great way to make the game look even better. stars are amazing to just sit and look at while some giant is chasing me down the hill and his mammoth cheese in one hand.

I love how simple and easy it is to learn everything. Its not some fancy crunch a crap load of math just to find out i get 5 more mana and can survive fireblast for wearing something. I called my parents up cause my mother loved Avatar back then. i did too! i told her its just like Avatar but better in so many ways! she looked up the youtube videos and was like i want to play now!! Going home for the week for thanksgiving to show her and install it for her.

Im stuck with playing skyrim and saints row atm! lol mostly saints row for now till im eager to dual cast some fireeaaa!!! xD

Also i have a question. Can you join multiple sides? like companions and imperials and whatnot?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Where can you get a bounty removed? Is it the thieves guild or the dark brotherhood?


----------



## Akusho

I did a quest in Markarth and I guess i had killed someone and got a 1k bounty







here i though i would avoid being in jail for my first playthrough, now i'm in Markarth prison


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> Where can you get a bounty removed? Is it the thieves guild or the dark brotherhood?


There probably is a thieves guild, but I duno yet. There definitively is the Dark Brotherhood. I already have a kill contract against my character. Killed one assassin already. Is this the way it's supposed to go? I might have screwed it up by killing so many NPCs already.


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> There probably is a thieves guild, but I duno yet. There definitively is the Dark Brotherhood. I already have a kill contract against my character. Killed one assassin already. Is this the way it's supposed to go? I might have screwed it up by killing so many NPCs already.


There definitely is a thieves guild. Half of the people in said guild are voiced by the same actor as Garrett in Thief, which is simultaneously sad and awesome.

The actual Brotherhood has contracts on you, and not just random thugs? Awesome! Who do I have to piss off to get assassins after me?


----------



## DoomDash

I just bought a wireless 360 controller last week and tested it on Skyrim now. I must say its much better than mouse and keyboard for Skyrim IMO. You can tell Skyrim is designed from the ground up around a controller.

Those running the 32xCSAA, is there a trick to get it working? Mine doesn't seem to want to do more than a black screen when I have it on.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I just bought a wireless 360 controller last week and tested it on Skyrim now. I must say its much better than mouse and keyboard for Skyrim IMO. You can tell Skyrim is designed from the ground up around a controller.


I agree with you 100% It's way better playing with an Xbox 360 controller. I didn't even try to use keyboard and mouse when I first fired up the game.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I just bought a wireless 360 controller last week and tested it on Skyrim now. I must say its much better than mouse and keyboard for Skyrim IMO. You can tell Skyrim is designed from the ground up around a controller.
> Those running the 32xCSAA, is there a trick to get it working? Mine doesn't seem to want to do more than a black screen when I have it on.


The menus are, but enjoy not being able to hotkey weapons and spells to the numbers at the top of your keyboard.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> There probably is a thieves guild, but I duno yet. There definitively is the Dark Brotherhood. I already have a kill contract against my character. Killed one assassin already. Is this the way it's supposed to go? I might have screwed it up by killing so many NPCs already.
> 
> 
> 
> There definitely is a thieves guild. Half of the people in said guild are voiced by the same actor as Garrett in Thief, which is simultaneously sad and awesome.
Click to expand...

Awesome









Quote:


> The actual Brotherhood has contracts on you, and not just random thugs? Awesome! Who do I have to piss off to get assassins after me?


It was a random assasin named "Dark Brotherhood assasin". Found her out in the middle of the forest. Found this note on her. Just reading the letter feels like the Talon Company/Regulator factions in FO3, where they would try to kill you based on if you were evil or good. I duno.


----------



## Akusho

Killing your companions with AoE spells is a *****. Here I am roaming through a dungeon, Lydia usually running behind... finish the quest - no Lydia







I guess she caught up to me at some point and died. I'm going to revive her through console, no way i'm repeating 45 min of gameplay, just have to be more careful in the future. The problem is that I don't have any good single target spells


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Those running the 32xCSAA, is there a trick to get it working? Mine doesn't seem to want to do more than a black screen when I have it on.


Turn of AA in skyrim settings and enhance instead of override application setting.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Based on that Dark Brotherhood note, my next character is going to be named "Me" or "Yourself"

"As instructed, you are to eliminate yourself by any means necessary"


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Yep, I think most people are having this issue as well.
> Oh yea.. still can't pick up books


Lolz. you can read them though right? I think all you need to do is read them for the quest some contain.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Enjoy not being able to hotkey weapons and spells to the numbers at the top of your keyboard.


It's not really a big deal to be honest.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Yep, I think most people are having this issue as well.
> Oh yea.. still can't pick up books


umm... read the book, then press "E"


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Anyone else have to Alt-tab twice to get the game to pop back up?


Yeah. I alt-tab > ctrl-alt del -> esc though. Each to his own.


----------



## EmL

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I accidently killed my dog Meeko with chain lightning.








R.I.P Friend.


----------



## ClickJacker

I say this posted somewhere today and thought I would share.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> Lolz. you can read them though right? I think all you need to do is read them for the quest some contain.


Yea I can still read them so I get the bumps in skill and quest updates.. It's just really annoying.

On the plus side I don't have to worry about weighing myself down with books








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> umm... read the book, then press "E"


I'm fully aware of this.. it doesn't work


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I say this posted somewhere today and thought I would share.


Makes me wish we had an adoring fan to play with


----------



## Savag3

I decided to get on today and just craft my daedric, then get off. I've played so much of this game that I don't want to get burnt-out already. Plus the big thing is that my character is only level 28 and everything seemed to be getting extremely easy so I was considering bumping up the difficulty.....then something amazing happened. After making my daedric, I was going to try it out, when I heard the familiar dragon scream. I look up, much to my surprise, to see not just one but two ice dragons. Long story short after battling them for about 20 minutes, a nice fierce blood dragon decided to join in. I spent the better part of my afternoon swapping through quicksaves and figuring out new strategies to take these three down. Just when I thought things were seeming easy, I got to experience something extremely epic and difficult (in my opinion at least).

Here's a screenie of all their bones piled in the same vicinity.



This game is absolutely amazing


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Epic, savage!


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3*
> 
> I decided to get on today and just craft my daedric, then get off. I've played so much of this game that I don't want to get burnt-out already. Plus the big thing is that my character is only level 28 and everything seemed to be getting extremely easy so I was considering bumping up the difficulty.....then something amazing happened. After making my daedric, I was going to try it out, when I heard the familiar dragon scream. I look up, much to my surprise, to see not just one but two ice dragons. Long story short after battling them for about 20 minutes, a nice fierce blood dragon decided to join in. I spent the better part of my afternoon swapping through quicksaves and figuring out new strategies to take these three down. Just when I thought things were seeming easy, I got to experience something extremely epic and difficult (in my opinion at least).
> Here's a screenie of all their bones piled in the same vicinity.
> This game is absolutely amazing


Very nice.. I had a battle with an ice dragon and blood dragon at the same time last night.. I lost









Great pic!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Decided to give a few mods a try seeings how alot of people were talking about them and damn, i'm impressed! In less then a week since the games launch, talented people are already making this game look, run and play better! Here are my results of the top 3 popular mods. The following pictures were taken at 1920x1200 resolution with 16xAF but no AA or FXAA or ambience occulasion .

*
Default Skyrim NPCgame faces*
_
Note how "blocky" the nose and lips are as well as lack of detail in the facial skin_









*After "No More Blocky Faces" and "Detailed Faces v2" mods*

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=30

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26

_I couldn't believe the difference myself until I actually saw it myself!_









Since I started the game, I felt that the blood textures just didn't look right or "real" enough IMO

*Default Skyrim Blood*





I was pleased to find someone had felt the same way and made a Blood mod! This make it alot more real and gory looking to me

*Enhanced Blood Textures*
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60


----------



## Yvese

Has this happened to anyone else? Found it odd a dog just appears out of nowhere soon as the dragon lands lol.


----------



## BradleyW

This game looks so god dam good! Do want! Come on christmas time!


----------



## Stash9876

When do the mod tools come out?


----------



## FreekyGTi

what is the easiest way to working blacksmithing? i wanna make some good weapons and armor...tired of running around with a one-handed mace that does 20 dmg and some crappy steel armor


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> what is the easiest way to working blacksmithing? i wanna make some good weapons and armor...tired of running around with a one-handed mace that does 20 dmg and some crappy steel armor


Making Iron daggers, with them you can also train enchanting and make nice amounts of money.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Making Iron daggers, with them you can also train enchanting and make nice amounts of money.


sweet thanks...ill have to start making some daggers when i get on later

im guessing to work the enchanting i just need to enchant 1 dagger and then disenchant and rinse and repeat?


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*
> 
> what is the easiest way to working blacksmithing? i wanna make some good weapons and armor...tired of running around with a one-handed mace that does 20 dmg and some crappy steel armor


At first, find an iron mine and/or hunt deer. At low levels, you're not exactly going to be raking in the cash. Churn out leather gauntlets and iron daggers. Steal the silver bars from the castle in Whiterun and the bank in Markarth every time they respawn. Make silver / gemmed silver rings for profit.

Start working on your enchanting at the same time. Buy petty soul gems whenever you come across them. Trap as many vermin souls as you can for enchanting. Disenchant every new enchantment type you come across. Your goal here is to get the +skill enchantment bonus in the middle branch of the enchantment tree. You are also going to need the +smithing skill disenchanted and in your available skill types.

Start moving up the right-hand side of the smithing tree, first. Basically, the skill you really need is Dwarven Smithing.

Once you have the skill enchantment and dwarven smithing, buy four Grand Soul gems. Fill them if they don't come pre-filled.

Enchant one of each: ring, body, gloves, necklace with +smithing and a grand soul gem.

If you haven't already, go to the ruins or museum in Markarth and steal every "dwemer plate" that isn't nailed down and take it to the smelter.

Put on your +smithing gear. Start making dwarven gloves or daggers. When you have a sizable stack of them, take them to the workbench to improve them. You should be able to double their value. If you're in Whiterun, you have five different vendors you can sell these to for a sizable profit. Use the proceeds from your sales to buy more iron and leather. If you run out of dwarven junk, go to Markarth and raid the museum again.

Enchant as funds and souls allow.


----------



## Nexus6

This game is soo broken, I'm literally ripping my hair off trying to fix this damn game.
I first fixed my Crash to desktop at menu by doing the sound fix. Played the game for a few minutes and I get the dreaded black screen when switching to maps. Fixed that by disabling crossfire. Played a few hours and then I get the stupid purple and missing textures. Updated my drivers and played another hour. I then get the no-warning random crash to desktop. I fixed that by downloading the Large Address Aware by allocating more than 2GB Ram for the games. Now, I can't start the game. I fixed that by verifying the integrity of game cache. I was able to start the game and then it crashed to desktop at main menu. I'm back to square one.


----------



## Waupli

Ordered it this week and it was just delivered to my parents house today! Can't wait for thanksgiving break next tuesday to start playing!!!!!


----------



## kevininsimi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> This game is soo broken, I'm literally ripping my hair off trying to fix this damn game.
> I first fixed my Crash to desktop at menu by doing the sound fix. Played the game for a few minutes and I get the dreaded black screen when switching to maps. Fixed that by disabling crossfire. Played a few hours and then I get the stupid purple and missing textures. Updated my drivers and played another hour. I then get the no-warning random crash to desktop. I fixed that by downloading the Large Address Aware by allocating more than 2GB Ram for the games. Now, I can't start the game. I fixed that by verifying the integrity of game cache. I was able to start the game and then it crashed to desktop at main menu. I'm back to square one.


Agreed... I'm getting a bunch load of texture problems, transparency in particular. Oh well, going to update my drivers.


----------



## mrsmiles

having some good times with this game, fortunately for me i've had absolutely no crashes or glitches happen while playing the game.... lucky me!


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Just a quick question. For someone that's never played any RPG games (the closest "RPG" game I've played is Rage and enjoyed that) and also hasn't played any previous Elder Scrolls games. Is Skyrim a good starting point? Will I enjoy?


I never got into any of these "big" RPG's. Absolutely HATED Fallout.

Here's a good way of finding out whether you'll like Skyrim or not. It's Borderlands + Mount and Blade. That's exactly how it feels.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkar*
> 
> At first, find an iron mine and/or hunt deer. At low levels, you're not exactly going to be raking in the cash. Churn out leather gauntlets and iron daggers. Steal the silver bars from the castle in Whiterun and the bank in Markarth every time they respawn. Make silver / gemmed silver rings for profit.
> Start working on your enchanting at the same time. Buy petty soul gems whenever you come across them. Trap as many vermin souls as you can for enchanting. Disenchant every new enchantment type you come across. Your goal here is to get the +skill enchantment bonus in the middle branch of the enchantment tree. You are also going to need the +smithing skill disenchanted and in your available skill types.
> Start moving up the right-hand side of the smithing tree, first. Basically, the skill you really need is Dwarven Smithing.
> Once you have the skill enchantment and dwarven smithing, buy four Grand Soul gems. Fill them if they don't come pre-filled.
> Enchant one of each: ring, body, gloves, necklace with +smithing and a grand soul gem.
> If you haven't already, go to the ruins or museum in Markarth and steal every "dwemer plate" that isn't nailed down and take it to the smelter.
> Put on your +smithing gear. Start making dwarven gloves or daggers. When you have a sizable stack of them, take them to the workbench to improve them. You should be able to double their value. If you're in Whiterun, you have five different vendors you can sell these to for a sizable profit. Use the proceeds from your sales to buy more iron and leather. If you run out of dwarven junk, go to Markarth and raid the museum again.
> Enchant as funds and souls allow.


wow +rep for you good sir for the thorough guide on blacksmithing and enchanting and making some cash


----------



## MLJS54

Did the 11.11 drivers fix the crossfire issue?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Did the 11.11 drivers fix the crossfire issue?


No


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> having some good times with this game, fortunately for me i've had absolutely no crashes or glitches happen while playing the game.... lucky me!


Me too ... actually, I had one dragon that was popping back and forth between low and high-res textures ... but I'd been playing for like 8 hrs, and had alt-tabbed out like 20 times during the session.

Other than that, I've had absolutely no issues/crashes, other than the odd slowdowns at certain places for no apparent reason (such as Whiterun and Solitude). My tests show that these are neither GPU or CPU bottlenecks, and hence are very likely to just be glitches that'll get ironed out. Sound it awfully low volume as well, but it's not hiss-filled or anythign so not a big deal to turn up the volume further down the sound chain.


----------



## brettjv

I have a question about the quality of jewelry and how it figures into the product of an enchantment:

Is there a difference in the final product if I enchant a $50 'Silver Circlet' vs. a $500 'Diamond and Emerald Silver Circlet', or is the utility of the final product only determined by your enchantment skill and the 'quality' of the soul gem you use when enchanting the item?


----------



## Foxrun

I thought we could potentially level past 50?
Without mods


----------



## cavallino

Today I dropped a piece of junk armor in markarth and some lady ran up and asked me if she could have it. These little details are what makes it an amazing game.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomDash

I def had a fair share of random crashes... but compared to Fallout 3 on PS3 it's not bad







.


----------



## saer

Finished smithing 2 sets of Daedric


----------



## anubis1127

Nicely done.


----------



## micro5797

I don't like the look of my characters features. Is there a way or a mod that will allow me to redo some facial features?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> I don't like the look of my characters features. Is there a way or a mod that will allow me to redo some facial features?


Type showracemenu in the console. If you change your race, skills will reset, name and appearance are ok to change.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Type showracemenu in the console. If you change your race, skills will reset, name and appearance are ok to change.
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


By console, do you mean 360/ps3 or do you mean the ~ on my pc's keyboard? (as i am playing this on my pc)
Thanks for the quick reply.
+rep


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Type showracemenu in the console. If you change your race, skills will reset, name and appearance are ok to change.
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> By console, do you mean 360/ps3 or do you mean the ~ on my pc's keyboard? (as i am playing this on my pc)
> Thanks for the quick reply.
Click to expand...

I mean on the keyboard hit the ~ key. Then type the code.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grief

Some interesting lore stuff I found on reddit, I thought some people would be interested:
Quote:


> The book is called 'The Great War' and can be found in numerous places. I found the first in the war-room in Dragonsreach (the room with the map showing Imperial and Stormcloak flags), on one of the bookshelves; http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:The_Great_War
> 
> TLDR;
> During the Oblivion crisis, an extremist High Elf faction called the Thalmor took control of Summerset Isle, the High Elf kingdom.
> 
> 22 years after Oblivion the Thalmor had purged all opposition to their rule in Summerset Isle.
> 
> 29 years after Oblivion the Thalmor organised a coup in Valenwood, the home of the Wood Elves, invaded it, defeated the surprised Empire and took control. They merged the two provinces into a new state called the Altermi Dominion.
> 
> 98 years after Oblivion, the 2 moons of Tamriel suddenly vanished. The Kahjiit of Elsweyr were extremely concerned about this. The Thalmor predicted the return of the moon after 2 years, which they did. The Thalmor claimed to be responsible for restoring the moons.
> 
> 115 years after Oblivion, the Kahjiit of Elsweyr renounced the Empire and joined the Altmeri Dominion.
> 
> 171 years after Oblivion, the Altmeri Dominion sent a list of demands to the Emperor. After the Emperor refused, the Altmeri promptly invaded both Hammerfell and Cyrodiil.
> 
> 172 years after Oblivion, the Imperial City itself was besieged by a huge army of elves.
> 
> 174 years after Oblivion, the Imperial City was taken and sacked by the Altmeri Dominion. The Emperor refused to surrender and retreated into Cyrodiil.
> 
> 175 years after Oblivion, the Emperor reorganised his army, including large numbers of Nords from Skyrim who had come to help. The Imperial city was recaptured after a decisive battle.
> 
> But with the imperial armies weak and decimated after the battle, the Emperor accepted the demands of the Altmeri Dominion. Worship of Talos was banned, the Blades organisation was disbanded, and large parts of southern Hammerfell were ceded to the Altmeri Dominion.
> 
> The rest of Hammerfell refused to accept the loss of their territory and secceeded from the Empire to continue the war on their own.
> 
> 180 years after Oblivion, following 5 years of very costly fighting in Hammerfell that resulted in no additional gains for the Altmeri Dominion, the Dominion withdrew all their forces from Hammerfell.
> 
> 201 years after Oblivion, the events of Skyrim take place.
> 
> TLDR; TLDR;
> 
> The Thalmor are a faction of high elves that took control of the High-elf kingdom, and then the Wood-elf kingdom, renamed them the Altmeri Dominion, and then took over the Khajiit lands. Then they declared war on the Emperor, sacked the Imperial City, the Empire managed to retake the Imperial City but accepted a costly peace-treaty which banned worship of Talos, disbanded The Blades organisation, and ceded parts of Hammerfell to the elves. The rest of Hammerfell did not accept this and secceeded from the Empire, after which they managed to force the elves to pull all their forces out of Hammerfell. The events of Skyrim take place about 25 years after the peace between the Empire and the Altmeri Dominion was signed.


source: http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/med9a/what_happened_after_oblivion_and_before_skyrim_a/

and this was from a different thread, but related, a map of all of the territories and who controls what:
The uninhabitable part is because after you killed Vivec in Morrowind, the levitation spell Vivec placed on the meteor to keep from crashing into Vivec (the city) wore off and it continued on its path at the same velocity destroying Vvardenfall (the island within morrowind and where TES III takes place).


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I mean on the keyboard hit the ~ key. Then type the code.
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


would it effect anything else? I think I read something about it screwing something up before~


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I mean on the keyboard hit the ~ key. Then type the code.
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> would it effect anything else? I think I read something about it screwing something up before~
Click to expand...

It is certainly possible that it could screw things up but I did it with one of my characters and haven't noticed an issue yet.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## amvnz

Is anyone else getting problems with creatures in the distance spazzing out? Just wondering because it suddenly became a problem when I was following the headless horseman ghost and he got quite far ahead and suddenly started shaking really fast and then catapulted across the sky in one direction and then bounced back to the opposite direction to never be seen again. I mean, it was truly a sight to behold and made me burst into laughter but I feel as though my games a little bit broken now unless I encounter that ghost again.


----------



## turbonerds

anyone tried assassin on masters? im rerolling fromw arrior level 18 lol


----------



## JMattes

I had a companion from the second town you go to on the main quest, white something? So I hop on my horse in search of a mammoh, and theres a group fo them right out side of town! Oh joy I thought, but later i see they are next to giants. Now these giants are pretty baller and if they smash you they send you miles into the air and well you dead. So i repeat it a few times and as im killing my first troll i dragon starts circling around.

So not only do i have the giants chasing me, but mammohs and the dragon. Well after alot of running in circles to avoid instand death. I manage to kill most of the stuff chasing me. (luckily the dragon fought the giants, and the mammohs, and i helped clean up). One could only manage the battle ground. Sadly I dont think my horse or my companion killed becuase they were no where in sight... The horse Ill rebuy, but what happened to the companion that was following me.. I was her thian or she was mine.. however it worked.. She held my stuff! I went back to the castle she wasnt there.. Anyone know what to do?

Also after killing the dragon I got another shout but it said something about needing some fire requirement to use it. Anyone know what up with that? I just figured out smithing today, so im still pretty new..

Plus I spent 5k on a house and hits a sh** whole.. I mean jeez other than the chest and a bed..

Love the game!


----------



## DBEAU

Can anyone tell me why when I try to enchant something I don't get the option to use the black soul gem?


----------



## frickfrock999

Dear Lord, this game looks incredible with mods.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

small pic. High res link?


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> small pic. High res link?


Lol it's 3072x800, right click and hit view image.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Lol it's 3072x800, right click and hit view image.


Silly new features.


----------



## Grief

Ok, I just smithed up a ton of Dwarven Bows, then enchanted all of them with paralyze (seems to be the maximum value).
Now where do I sell all of these? I got about 40 to sell that are enchanted and about 40 more that aren't yet.
Which merchant has the most money?

EDIT: Answered my own question, apperently it is here:
Quote:


> Grelka appears in Riften after joining the thieves guild. She has over 3300 gold and will buy everything you want to sell


source:http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/mb8la/massive_list_of_all_the_tips_and_tricks/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Dear Lord, this game looks incredible with mods.


Wait until complete texture overhauls come out. I don't even think the game looks all that great currently.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Dear Lord, this game looks incredible with mods.


That looks amazing. What all mods are you using?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Have a question .

What could slow the loading rate in the game and make it chopy when I'm moving outside. likes it's not fluid at all. If I run the game hang sometimes for 2-3 seconds to load the stuff.

I have the game on my SSD it shouldn't do that.


----------



## DoomDash

Night sky mod is nice


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> Have a question .
> What could slow the loading rate in the game and make it chopy when I'm moving outside. likes it's not fluid at all. If I run the game hang sometimes for 2-3 seconds to load the stuff.
> I have the game on my SSD it shouldn't do that.


What's running in the background?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

almost nothing ... even with chrome closed

maybe origin could be a problem... I'll try this out it's the only other heavy things runing while I play .


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> almost nothing ... even with chrome closed
> maybe origin could be a problem... I'll try this out it's the only other heavy things runing while I play .


What drivers are you using?

Tried disabling 2 cores on that thuban?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Seems odd. I have a laptop. I don't have odd stuttering.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

11.11 the game just ctd on me ... didn't resolved this issue as I can see... didn't try to disable cores no.

I'll put my PC on stock clock everywhere and see if something changes.

tried disabling cores and on stock it didn't help ... If I had the will to just nuke my system reactivate my windows key and do a fresh install I would do it...


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> 11.11 the game just ctd on me ... didn't resolved this issue as I can see... didn't try to disable cores no.
> I'll put my PC on stock clock everywhere and see if something changes.
> tried disabling cores and on stock it didn't help ... If I had the will to just nuke my system reactivate my windows key and do a fresh install I would do it...


Not sure it would help. My rig is fresh built the day before release. I still get the CTD. Not as often if i close Fraps and other background gear, but they still happen.


----------



## Clawbog

My companion seems to have disappeared... How could I find her?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> My companion seems to have disappeared... How could I find her?


ha same here~


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> My companion seems to have disappeared... How could I find her?


Is it lydia?


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Ok, I just smithed up a ton of Dwarven Bows, then enchanted all of them with paralyze (seems to be the maximum value).
> Now where do I sell all of these? I got about 40 to sell that are enchanted and about 40 more that aren't yet.
> Which merchant has the most money?
> EDIT: Answered my own question, apperently it is here:
> source:http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/mb8la/massive_list_of_all_the_tips_and_tricks/


Holy crap, awesome link!


----------



## micro5797

Lydia is back in the main hall of the dragon keep where the king is.
(or what ever the name of the hall is)


----------



## micro5797

Audio question.

This may have been asked before.

Neither i nor my friend have any control over the volume of the audio in game.
Meaning, i can't minimize the game to change he sound level. If the game does minimize on the rare occasion that it does, it crashes.
Neither my G15 volume control, nor my headset volume control have any control over the games volume.

Any suggestions?


----------



## michintom

I'm barely able to play this on high settings with my sig rig. Help anyone?


----------



## Siigari

I just stumbled across a Mudcrab camp. First they killed my Flame Atronach, then Lydia shot an arrow at one and the arrow _bounced off the shell_.

I literally vocally exclaimed WHAT THE F!

Mudcrabs are OP, guys.

Also,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I drank some Skooma. It restores stamina now? ?!?!?!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> Mudcrabs are OP, guys.


Until you get close&personal and 1HKO them with a crappy sword, that is.










Aaaaand here's my Lv29 dual-wielding menace with a full legendary dragonscale set and a pair of legendary glass swords









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Raising my enchanting skill now. Will enchant my set once I max it out~


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> I just stumbled across a Mudcrab camp. First they killed my Flame Atronach, then Lydia shot an arrow at one and the arrow _bounced off the shell_.
> I literally vocally exclaimed WHAT THE F!
> Mudcrabs are OP, guys.
> Also,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I drank some Skooma. It restores stamina now? ?!?!?!


not sure if serious


----------



## sockpirate

People posting the endgame armor etc. should really use spoiler tags


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Dear Lord, this game looks incredible with mods.


Yes please.

What's the mod mate









+rep


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> People posting the endgame armor etc. should really use spoiler tags


I DID put the picture inside spoiler tags. Mayhaps you're browsing with your phone or something?
Oh, and I wouldn't call them "endgame" by any means. Just grind your smithing skill up to 100, slay a few dragons and voila! Story-wise, I've only finished Whiterun.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Yes please.
> What's the mod mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Here is the link

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131


----------



## hoth17

For those that missed it the first time I posted it...

So I bought the deluxe edition strategy guide... Yeah, and it comes with a $15 interactive map... Pretty cool... *cough*click me!*cough*

I think that the mod over does it a bit. I think a more accurate color scheme would be in between the two.


----------



## DeviateDefiant

After going through most of the main quests, and some of the side-quests (the ones which seem more interesting). I already want some DLC to keep things rolling.

How well levelled are you folk after putting 30-40 hours into the game?


----------



## hoth17

I'm at lvl 38 with 36 hours of gameplay and am feeling pretty good about my character. I have been able to get most of the perks I wanted and now I'm playing around with some others. At this point, my character is well defined enough that I can I don't need to level up anymore and can use any further levels for smaller perks that would just be convenient.

I assume I will level up faster with each play through, but for the first one I did a lot of exploring and going through quests slowly.


----------



## ErOR

Loving the game, I finished the main quest at that mage college and randomly when I went to Whiterun a student approached me asking me to help him with his training.

I came across many little things like that which simply give the game immersion and make it feel less 'dead', good job Bethesda


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17*
> 
> For those that missed it the first time I posted it...
> So I bought the deluxe edition strategy guide... Yeah, and it comes with a $15 interactive map... Pretty cool... *cough*click me!*cough*
> I think that the mod over does it a bit. I think a more accurate color scheme would be in between the two.


I agree that the mod over does it. I just installed it and quickly uninstalled it after 5 minutes. So far the way Bethesda intended for it to look, looks best.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> I agree that the mod over does it. I just installed it and quickly uninstalled it after 5 minutes. So far the way Bethesda intended for it to look, looks best.


You can change the config of the mod though.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17*
> 
> For those that missed it the first time I posted it...
> So I bought the deluxe edition strategy guide... Yeah, and it comes with a $15 interactive map... Pretty cool... *cough*click me!*cough*
> I think that the mod over does it a bit. I think a more accurate color scheme would be in between the two.


"You are not authorized to view this page. Please click here to purchase our map. If you have purchased this map please contact [email protected] with the error code MAPSPGNNM."


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> I'm barely able to play this on high settings with my sig rig. Help anyone?


Tab out then back in again, mate. Just about doubles fps.

Also lol at that map - they must have just done that as I was using it yesterday.


----------



## hoth17

That's interesting, I can view the map even when I am not logged into my account (even after I clear all cookies). I gave the link to my friend and he had no trouble viewing it either. Well, if you can't view it, then that's a shame. I thought they had given me free reign to let others look at it, like letting a friend borrow the physical map that came with the retail versions of the game.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoth17*
> 
> That's interesting, I can view the map even when I am not logged into my account (even after I clear all cookies). I gave the link to my friend and he had no trouble viewing it either. Well, if you can't view it, then that's a shame. I thought they had given me free reign to let others look at it, like letting a friend borrow the physical map that came with the retail versions of the game.


Hmm, well that url is passing two variables &validation and &vip, so they might be limited to how many IP addresses can view them.


----------



## DeviateDefiant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Hmm, well that url is passing two variables &validation and &vip, so they might be limited to how many IP addresses can view them.


If it's just a Flash SWF, you could always just rip it from the website and store it elsewhere. I'm sure OCN would frown on the copyright infringement though.

That said, the 'Street View' mod negates the need for an interactive map whatsoever. You have one, in game


----------



## hoth17

Yeah, I think your right, ripping it and sharing it is probably not allowed.

The nice thing about this map, is everything is unlocked. You can sort through the map markers by category, and you can search for for things.

Not a big deal, but handy for some.

edit: alright, the street view mod is pretty awesome.


----------



## Rowey

My livestream is up again, im just trying to track down some deer hide at the minute.

http://www.justin.tv/rowey_r1994


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Loving this game so far. Feel much more immersed than previous scrolls. Props for that Bethesda. Is everyone having random crashes, about every 3 hours or so? Mine is more like a lockup and have to restart the PC, so I'm thinking more along the lines of my PC and not the game.

Cant wait to try out a few of the mods.


----------



## ACM

Lul wut?










Great scenery!


----------



## SafeKlok




----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Hah, deathstar moon texture...not really sure it 'fits in' with the whole feel of the game, though...might as well throw some lightsabres in there while you're at it.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Hah, deathstar moon texture...not really sure it 'fits in' with the whole feel of the game, though...might as well throw some lightsabres in there while you're at it.


Haha, nah it'd be a bit of an immersion breaker...just saw the mods on SkyrimNexsus and thought it was kinda funny.





I can see people actually using the bed mod though -_-


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


That's pure win imo lol.


----------



## l337sft

whats the 19th main quest? i did 18 of them and dunno what else to do


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*
> 
> Haha, nah it'd be a bit of an immersion breaker...just saw the mods on SkyrimNexsus and thought it was kinda funny.
> 
> 
> I can see people actually using the bed mod though -_-


Showed the bed mod and horse mod to my little girl.. she's begging me to use them now


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowey*
> 
> My livestream is up again, im just trying to track down some deer hide at the minute.
> 
> http://www.justin.tv/rowey_r1994


Oh, so you DO have Steam then. You said you'd get Steam and add me, but you never did. You also said you'd reply to some PM of mine many months ago, and never did.


----------



## staryoshi

Around level 15 or so I decided that I was tired of getting beaten up using heavy armor, a one-handed wep, and a shield (No range is no fun), so I started making something of a battle-mage (left-hand magic). I am gradually shifting towards full-on mage specializing in destruction magic


----------



## Hyoketsu

Okay, now that was weird. Even though my swords were already legendary-grade, the game let me upgrade them once more, even though it wouldn't at first. The title remains "legendary", but the weapon stats and value definitely increased - normal glass swords at legendary level with the armsman perk at 4 (80% one-hander dmg increase) have a damage of 54. With this second legendary upgrade, I got them to 58.

Which one is it, I wonder...

I have one thing in mind. While wandering through some dwemer ruins, I found a glass bow+15 stamina damage (glass bow of torpor). Thing is, when I upgraded it to legendary, its damage was already 30, which is 2 more than the regular glass bow damage at that grade (I actually have one, so I know). So, perhaps the game thought "Oh, hey, his normal legendary items are worse that that new item he will now upgrade. Let him upgrade it once more!"? Or perhaps my overall level and/or other skills made an impact on the maximum item quality?








Has anyone besides me run into this?


----------



## Mudfrog

Going through withdrawls.. the wife was fussing about spending too much time on the game so I had to watch some tv with her last night


----------



## Wbroach23

My sis is at 64 hours this morning and only a level 23 she likes to scout dang near the whole map before playing and leveling, but hey she can already fast travel to most of the map lol


----------



## Mudfrog

Don't remember seeing this posted yet.. Pretty funny read.

MaximumPC: Things I can't do in Skyrim


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Audio question.
> This may have been asked before.
> Neither i nor my friend have any control over the volume of the audio in game.
> Meaning, i can't minimize the game to change he sound level. If the game does minimize on the rare occasion that it does, it crashes.
> Neither my G15 volume control, nor my headset volume control have any control over the games volume.
> Any suggestions?


Bump.


----------



## Grief

Pretty cool kill shot of a dragon.










My new desktop background. Gonna go back later with FXAA mod and take a new picture to see how it looks.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I kissed a Dragon, and I liked it.


----------



## Wbroach23

I kissed a Smurf and I liked it









Edit: Sorry I couldn't resist I watched the new Smurfs movie last night and that on there lol


----------



## cavallino

Anyone know if enemy NPC equipment scales i.e. will bandits eventually have elven equipment and so on?


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Don't remember seeing this posted yet.. Pretty funny read.
> MaximumPC: Things I can't do in Skyrim


Sadly a lot of it's true, mainly the AI and how they act. I would always try and spare people if I could, but then they would end up just chasing me with their smidgen of health left. Also the navigation and companion you get are terrible, I wish Bethesda would actually allow NPCs to jump up ledges rather then try and run up and around them (Even if the jumping animations are slightly silly.)

(I'm also hoping for a modder or Bethesda to release a hardcore style difficulty that forces you to eat, spellbooks might not actually teach you that spell immediately ((Like learning the spell might depend on your mastery of... magic?)) etc.)


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Okay, now that was weird. Even though my swords were already legendary-grade, the game let me upgrade them once more, even though it wouldn't at first. The title remains "legendary", but the weapon stats and value definitely increased - normal glass swords at legendary level with the armsman perk at 4 (80% one-hander dmg increase) have a damage of 54. With this second legendary upgrade, I got them to 58.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> perhaps my overall level and/or other skills made an impact on the maximum item quality?


Yep.

You can improve your weapons and armor again as your smithing skill increases. This includes perks and enchantments. So if you upgraded that ebony sword before you had the ebony perk, you can upgrade it again to your newly doubled enhancement when you pick said perk up.

If you enhanced it a second time, but realized you weren't wearing your smithing ring? You can put the ring on and enhance it again.

And you can enhance it yet again if you decided to drink a +smithing potion in addition to your gear, armor, etc.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It's not really a big deal to be honest.


I've actually found it quite useful to not have to mash random numbers while moving, at the same time I'm avoiding fireballs.

It gives a fast, neat and relaxed way to swap weapons/items/spells on the fly.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tafkar*
> 
> Yep.
> You can improve your weapons and armor again as your smithing skill increases. This includes perks and enchantments. So if you upgraded that ebony sword before you had the ebony perk, you can upgrade it again to your newly doubled enhancement when you pick said perk up.
> If you enhanced it a second time, but realized you weren't wearing your smithing ring? You can put the ring on and enhance it again.
> And you can enhance it yet again if you decided to drink a +smithing potion in addition to your gear, armor, etc.


I see, thanks for explaining.

In other news, I'm regretting going down the light smithing route. Daedric - heck, even Ebony - weapons are better than glass. I'll have to waste 4 points on the heavy route


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If anybody wants more realistic colors and is using the popular FXAA Post Process Injector, check out Hunin's "Himmelsrand Custom Shader Suite". I'm not sure why he named it that, it's really just a custom injFX_Settings.h file, but I found the colors to be much more "realistic" than the default settings. Combine with In Game AA + FXAA for best image quality.
> Also, has anybody tried forcing 32x CSAA? I had to edit the drivers with nvidiaInspector to get it enabled, but when I did it created odd graphical issues, missing textures, particularly around the health bar. I've since just set it to 8x in the game's settings.


I just implemented this and it makes the colors alot more realistic. Thanks!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> I just implemented this and it makes the colors alot more realistic. Thanks!


Male cow excrement.
The screens contain not nearly enough brown. Everyone knows that Real is Brown


----------



## roberts91

Hey guys I'm new to the elder scrolls series and I've discovered I've been playing a mage according to google high elf with destruction dual casting. But I've been wanting to play a warrior. A class that has a shield, heavy armor, and a good one handed weapon.

Though I'm not sure how boring that can get in skyrim.

So I was wondering if you guys could give me some kinda tips on how to build one.

If the warrior is boring I'll probably play beserker which basically is a warrior just uses 2 handed weapons


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Don't remember seeing this posted yet.. Pretty funny read.
> 
> MaximumPC: Things I can't do in Skyrim


What? No custom spells? Guess I haven't gotten far enough to realize they aren't available. Skyrim just dropped down a bunch of point on my favorite list of games. That is the biggest travesty of the game at this point IMHO. What's the point of being a mage if I can't have a fire spell that does 100 dam/sec for 4 sec? Guess I'll go play Oblivion instead...


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> What? No custom spells? Guess I haven't gotten far enough to realize they aren't available. Skyrim just dropped down a bunch of point on my favorite list of games. That is the biggest travesty of the game at this point IMHO. What's the point of being a mage if I can't have a fire spell that does 100 dam/sec for 4 sec? Guess I'll go play Oblivion instead...


I know.. that sucks however I'm still going to enjoy the many other aspects of this game.


----------



## Mudfrog

I just tested Skyrim on my work pc.. It handled it pretty well actually. I knew there was a reason I built it with a 5670







Granted it's only 1400x900 but still, it will make the lunch hour go by quicker.


----------



## swarm87

didnt see this posted anywhere else nor do i know if anyone else is into video game music but heres a link to the skyrim theme (full 4min version







) http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=xBSiIeu1Yg8&v=S44YlJFh8Sw&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_892220


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Who knows, there might eventually be a mod for spell creation.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I know.. that sucks however I'm still going to enjoy the many other aspects of this game.


*sigh* I know I'll still love the game to death. I just could have been so much more







I guess I should get into modding...


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> What? No custom spells? Guess I haven't gotten far enough to realize they aren't available. Skyrim just dropped down a bunch of point on my favorite list of games. That is the biggest travesty of the game at this point IMHO. What's the point of being a mage if I can't have a fire spell that does 100 dam/sec for 4 sec? Guess I'll go play Oblivion instead...


OK, that little complaint of yours?

1. Skyrim offers holding spells. Hold the trigger, and the flames keep engulfing the enemy.
2. Enemies burn now. Not just a time burn like oblivion, but the fire burns on them regardless of the spell.

Creating spells in Skyrim is impractical.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> OK, that little complaint of yours?
> 1. Skyrim offers holding spells. Hold the trigger, and the flames keep engulfing the enemy.
> 2. Enemies burn now. Not just a time burn like oblivion, but the fire burns on them regardless of the spell.
> Creating spells in Skyrim is impractical.


What do your points have to do with anything?

Creating spells is not impractical.


----------



## subassy

Just last night I found "Lydia" and started walking around with her and I have to say she is some kind of bad ass. I gave all this mismatched armor I wnted to keep but not wear, the ice staff, a cool green two handed battle axe (from what's his name), regular sword and a bow/arrows...

Woe, we run into bandits and she's just there dual wielding the sword/ice staff killing them off before I can even get a shot in. I mean seriously. She's quite eccentric in appearance but apparently takes down anybody as required. Also, she makes a nice mule...


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Anyone know if enemy NPC equipment scales i.e. will bandits eventually have elven equipment and so on?


According to an interview I saw with the lead developer, some encounters scale, some are random, and some are fixed. So sometimes you will try and take a bandit on and get raped, while on other occasions you will utterly destroy them.

To me the whole oblivion thing of every bandit suddenly upgrading to glass armor totally ruined immersion. This seems like a better solution.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> According to an interview I saw with the lead developer, some encounters scale, some are random, and some are fixed. So sometimes you will try and take a bandit on and get raped, while on other occasions you will utterly destroy them.
> To me the whole oblivion thing of every bandit suddenly upgrading to glass armor totally ruined immersion. This seems like a better solution.
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Yeah I agree. I was just wondering if it was worth putting points into smithing or if I should just wait until npc's drop higher loot.


----------



## Fortunex

Smithing is worth it if even for upgrading alone. Upgrading my dragon scale chest piece brought it from 102 armor to 150.


----------



## dave12

I haven't run across it yet in the thread, and was wondering if the war dogs in Markham are worth a crap?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Another throwback to Morrowind ftw... How this guy is still alive after hundreds of years....


----------



## Mr.Pie

finally got me smithing level up to 65~

which armor is the best ot use/make at lvl 22?
I've heard something about Daedric being better than dragon?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Skyrim's a funny old place really...











Also, this made me chuckle:

Really?... Hahaha...

Also, Archery is sick. I make people bounce! I stunned some dude, then as he lay on his face, I shot him in the arse, and he actually vanished into a wall. No weapon, no body to search, haha.

Another thing, I read just yesterday people saying "you can't get dogs in Skyrim", and "only way to get a dog is do a mission for someone, and as long as you don't complete the mission, the dog stays with you".
Well I bought a dog, and that mutt coupled with my dear Lydia make a great little team.


----------



## Akusho

About the Companions quests


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I became their some kind of leader, but still have quests to do like killing different animals, or beating some guys... how many of those are there? I want to finish this questline.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> finally got me smithing level up to 65~
> which armor is the best ot use/make at lvl 22?
> I've heard something about Daedric being better than dragon?


Daedric is better than dragon, not by much. Im level 35 and Im using iron lol all superficial now kiling dragons in style =)


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> About the Companions quests
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I became their some kind of leader, but still have quests to do like killing different animals, or beating some guys... how many of those are there? I want to finish this questline.


Pretty sure unlimited thanks to the generation system, not positive though


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Pretty sure unlimited thanks to the generation system, not positive though


But according to Skyrim wikia there supposed to be another 2 quests after I finish "Glory of the Dead": "Totems of Hircine", "Purity".


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Daedric is better than dragon, not by much. Im level 35 and Im using iron lol all superficial now kiling dragons in style =)


how about single hand weapons?


----------



## DBEAU

Hey guys, got a few questions and would appreciate any help...

Where is Blackreach? (looking for geode veins)

And is there a chart of some sort that tells me what size soul any particular creature has. all I know is crabs are petty and humans are grand.

Thanks.


----------



## Grief

What are people doing to farm greater and grand soul gems in skyrim?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hey guys, got a few questions and would appreciate any help...
> Where is Blackreach? (looking for geode veins)
> And is there a chart of some sort that tells me what size soul any particular creature has. all I know is crabs are petty and humans are grand.
> Thanks.


Here is where blackreach is on the map, you need to complete that dungeon, but to actually get to blackreach you need to be on a quest that you get from north of winterfell college. You can also see it on the same map there as well, just treck north of winterfell to you get to the only marker that is on my map there.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Smithing is worth it if even for upgrading alone. Upgrading my dragon scale chest piece brought it from 102 armor to 150.


Yeah I think I will start putting perks into once I get my archery and sneak where I wanted.

Sneaking and sniping with the bow is so much fun in this game way more than oblivion.

On another note I found out you can use Shadowmere as a tank. I put him between me and a group of giants with mammoths. The horse is invincible and does decent damage so they just kept attacking it while I slowly killed them all with my bow.


----------



## Grief

What are people doing to farm greater and grand soul gems in skyrim?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hey guys, got a few questions and would appreciate any help...
> Where is Blackreach? (looking for geode veins)
> And is there a chart of some sort that tells me what size soul any particular creature has. all I know is crabs are petty and humans are grand.
> Thanks.


Here is where blackreach is on the map, you need to complete that dungeon, but to actually get to blackreach you need to be on a quest that you get from north of winterfell college. You can also see it on the same map there as well, just treck north of winterfell to you get to the only marker that is on my map there.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> What are people doing to farm greater and grand soul gems in skyrim?
> ~snip


I have no soul


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> What are people doing to farm greater and grand soul gems in skyrim?
> Here is where blackreach is on the map, you need to complete that dungeon, but to actually get to blackreach you need to be on a quest that you get from north of winterfell college. You can also see it on the same map there as well, just treck north of winterfell to you get to the only marker that is on my map there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> What are people doing to farm greater and grand soul gems in skyrim?


thanks!

Well apparently at blackreach there are geode veins that you can mine for soul gems, including greater/grand gems as far as I've read.


----------



## Boyboyd

Finished the main quest. Epic ending.


----------



## Foxrun

I decided to switch to light armor at 36 and up the difficulty to expert. Everything was going so well, was about to sack Solitude and then this happened. Never even seen an elder dragon before but he could 2 shot me. After about 25 minutes and 15 stormcloak later, I brought down


----------



## Yvese

Came across something hilarious while playing my new char:


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> thanks!
> Well apparently at blackreach there are geode veins that you can mine for soul gems, including greater/grand gems as far as I've read.


No problem.

As for my question, I meant what are people doing to fill soul gems in Skyrim? Like where is the best place to farm souls.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Going through withdrawls.. the wife was fussing about spending too much time on the game so I had to watch some tv with her last night


Too friggin funny ... I just had teh EXACT same thing happen on Sunday ...

What is it w/women and their feeling like two days of being under the same roof but not doing the exact same thing as one another is basically = to your being 4000 miles apart for like a month


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> No problem.
> As for my question, I meant what are people doing to fill soul gems in Skyrim? Like where is the best place to farm souls.


Just find an enchant that traps souls, disenchant it then apply it to the weapon you use.


----------



## Soulfire

My game has had really bad music quality, and I assumed it was like this for everybody until I discovered that it isn't. I downloaded mine straight from steam, 5 mins after the preload was released. I'm wondering if it has something to do with that - maybe a flawed initial upload?


----------



## rdasch3

Well I found out something interesting regarding graphical glitches and what seemed to be artifacting on the games side of things. I had previously entered the config comman to turn vsync off and at first it played fine. Then yesterday everytime I tried to play it even after restarts, all the creatures would glitch, and it would always sound like I was walking on water even when I wasnt. So today, I removed that command and thus put vsync back on, and the game played perfectly today. If your capping at 60fps, just leave it on, it is no big deal. The game doesn't like it when vsync is off. Just letting you guys know who are having graphics issues.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Just find an enchant that traps souls, disenchant it then apply it to the weapon you use.


...ya not my question.

I want to know where is a good place to go farm for enemies that give Grand and Greater souls when killed.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> ...ya not my question.
> I want to know where is a good place to go farm for enemies that give Grand and Greater souls when killed.


I've been soul trapping falmer and only getting 'lesser' souls. I'd imagine you have to probably kill giants or something very powerful for greater/grand.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> ...ya not my question.
> I want to know where is a good place to go farm for enemies that give Grand and Greater souls when killed.


Well you could just go to the winterhold college and just buyout all the soul gems from the mages there, then rest for 48 hours and buy them all again until you have all you need.

Faster than going out and farming.


----------



## 6speed

Has anyone been able to get ustengrav to say cleared?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I've gotten the note, and even took the horn back and got the dragon soul. Also I found the shout and the hidden room behind the waterfall.


What am I missing??


----------



## Savag3

Ok, any news on the crash to desktop issue? I ran into it a few times but it was never a big deal, now tonight for whatever reason, I can't play more than a few minutes without it happening. Really sucks


----------



## Tarthal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3*
> 
> Ok, any news on the crash to desktop issue? I ran into it a few times but it was never a big deal, now tonight for whatever reason, I can't play more than a few minutes without it happening. Really sucks


Same here when I 1st started playing the game ran amazing no issues what so ever. But it seems the more i play the more often it begins to happen. Now it happens multiple times in an hour. Sometimes every time I try to switch area or fast travel it crashes to desktop insanely smooth and quick like i was closing the game out to desktop.

I tried this little fix
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=134#content
I tested it a little bit only for like an hour or 2 and had no crashes.


----------



## Hexa

Yeah it's always amazed me how when computer games crash to desktop they do so very fast and very smooth yet if I chose to close and exit my game it always takes the damn things a few seconds to close out lol


----------



## Tarthal

Yup!! and Elder scroll games were never known for closing very gracefull.... usually closing Morrowind meant the game locking up and crashing hard to the desktop. Having to task manager to close the game haha


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Too friggin funny ... I just had teh EXACT same thing happen on Sunday ...
> What is it w/women and their feeling like two days of being under the same roof but not doing the exact same thing as one another is basically = to your being 4000 miles apart for like a month


yeah, I got an earful this morning from the wife, coz I got to bed late. I was like... you where asleep... and snoring. Bless them, they just cant cope without us


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> how about single hand weapons?


There are no dragon weapons. The best swords from the "light" smithing line are the glass ones. Both ebony and daedric swords are a bit better.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

OK, just beat the main quest. Time to play again! Mage time. Bandits gonna BURN.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> yeah, I got an earful this morning from the wife, coz I got to bed late. I was like... you where asleep... and snoring. Bless them, they just cant cope without us


You in-game wife does this? That's not what I signed up for....


----------



## ducktape

This guy was in such a rush to hand me a letter he forgot his shirt and pants.


----------



## krnb0iek

anyone know how to rotate the camera in 3rd person mode?


----------



## Jackeduphard

Hope this helps anyone out with Black Screen crashes.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1169392/skyrim-blksodth-issue-i-have-semi-resolved-it-for-me-lol-black-screen-of-death


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soulfire*
> 
> My game has had really bad music quality, and I assumed it was like this for everybody until I discovered that it isn't. I downloaded mine straight from steam, 5 mins after the preload was released. I'm wondering if it has something to do with that - maybe a flawed initial upload?


Music quality, or sound quality?

I dunno what's up with my sound, when people talk, I can only hear them, if my head is rotated so me ears are facing them. If I'm looking at them directly, something you need tyo do to be able to talk to them, I can't hear them, or their speech is soo quiet that I can't really make out what they're saying, but someone talking near my ear I'll hear clearly.
Had to turn on subs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3*
> 
> Ok, any news on the crash to desktop issue? I ran into it a few times but it was never a big deal, now tonight for whatever reason, I can't play more than a few minutes without it happening. Really sucks


Have you both tried the sound fix? Go into your system's sound manager, and change the audio to 128-bit 44100. That's been a crash fix for a little while now.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> This guy was in such a rush to hand me a letter he forgot his shirt and pants.


lol, that guys was silly. I tried to kill him, but he can't die









Damnit! Everyone is out to get me.Just got attacked by a bunch of "Hired Thugs" with a note. I'm pissing everyone off it seems. First the Dark Brotherhood, now this.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Just find an enchant that traps souls, disenchant it then apply it to the weapon you use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...ya not my question.
> 
> I want to know where is a good place to go farm for enemies that give Grand and Greater souls when killed.
Click to expand...

Mammoths and giants.


----------



## HK_47

does anybody know if its possible to go back and revisit the thalmor embassy after completing the "diplomatic immunity" quest.
I just found out there is a stone of barenziah there that I missed... I'm trying to collect them all. can't revert saves and go back due to the fact that it was like 20 levels ago lol.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> does anybody know if its possible to go back and revisit the thalmor embassy after completing the "diplomatic immunity" quest.
> I just found out there is a stone of barenziah there that I missed... I'm trying to collect them all. can't revert saves and go back due to the fact that it was like 20 levels ago lol.


I'm pretty sure it is. Last I checked the gate was a novice lock.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Those baranziah stones are near impossible to find. I have 3 so far, all stolen.

One stolen from the old wizard in Windhelm.

One from the Museum labratory deep with markarth's keep.

If anyone wants to know what the stones are really for:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You need to obtain the Crown of Baranziah that has 24 holes in it for the stones. Then you merge the stones with the crown. Though I'm unsure of the value or purpose of the finished crown.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is. Last I checked the gate was a novice lock.


the front gate is a novice lock but the front door of the embassy requires a key and cannot be picked, I killed all the guards but none of them had the key









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Those baranziah stones are near impossible to find. I have 3 so far, all stolen.
> One stolen from the old wizard in Windhelm.
> One from the Museum labratory deep with markarth's keep.
> If anyone wants to know what the stones are really for:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You need to obtain the Crown of Baranziah that has 24 holes in it for the stones. Then you merge the stones with the crown. Though I'm unsure of the value or purpose of the finished crown.


well there is a list here with all the locations
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Stones_of_Barenziah
happy hunting!


----------



## evensen007

Alright, having a problem here. I am hesitant to really get into the meat of this game with the pace of awesome mods that are coming out. I almost feel like I want to wait a year and install the best mods available. It's only been a week and there are already graphical and utility mods that make the game even better.


----------



## ironman1478

anybody else wish there were more enemy varieties? it seems like even if i face a "boss" draugh, it still looks the same as all the ones i've fought before.
also this leads me to my next point, the elder scrolls games need like a monster hunter guild where you fight unique enemies/demons, not reskinned/renamed ones.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Alright, having a problem here. I am hesitant to really get into the meat of this game with the pace of awesome mods that are coming out. I almost feel like I want to wait a year and install the best mods available. It's only been a week and there are already graphical and utility mods that make the game even better.


Since the creation kit is still up in the air, I would personally just play the game through vanilla and enjoy it. The only mods I'm considering for my first play would be texture replacements and map/UI adjustments. I can take a break, play another game, then come back to Skyrim and do a totally different playthrough when there are a larger assortment of mods available.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironman1478*
> 
> anybody else wish there were more enemy varieties? it seems like even if i face a "boss" draugh, it still looks the same as all the ones i've fought before.
> also this leads me to my next point, the elder scrolls games need like a monster hunter guild where you fight unique enemies/demons, not reskinned/renamed ones.


I totally agree, I never understand why you wouldn't have hundreds of unique monsters, some you may never even encounter. I mean, at some point you would need to rehash something unless you were to program behavior and models/textures for so many creatures. I love the idea of the unique fights in a hunters guild - especially if they were hard fights, and padded with nice quests/dungeons.

One of my favorite RPGs has a totally optional hall at the end of the game with about 10 "boss" fights. However, they are incredibly difficult.


----------



## EmL

Just me hating the melee fighting? Exactly the same as in Oblivion, can't stand using any melee weapon. Therefor I'm having a hard time beginning a new playthrough since I finished my first with my mage yesterday.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironman1478*
> 
> anybody else wish there were more enemy varieties? it seems like even if i face a "boss" draugh, it still looks the same as all the ones i've fought before.
> also this leads me to my next point, the elder scrolls games need like a monster hunter guild where you fight unique enemies/demons, not reskinned/renamed ones.


Yahtzee said it best. "A boss shouldn't be just a regular enemy who's eaten thrice as many powerup bars"


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krnb0iek*
> 
> anyone know how to rotate the camera in 3rd person mode?


You can't rotate it in third person when attacking, having your weapons out or hands up. You should be able to use the wasd keys or mouse when holding the change view button...if you use and Xbox controller like me you hold the right stick in and use the left stick.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Yeah it's always amazed me how when computer games crash to desktop they do so very fast and very smooth yet if I chose to close and exit my game it always takes the damn things a few seconds to close out lol


Then you've solved it, just ALT+F4 everytime you want to quit.







Just make sure you've saved.

EDIT: Adjusted some of the FXAA settings, all I can say is wow. Oh yeah, and I saw a fire in the sky.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarthal*
> 
> Same here when I 1st started playing the game ran amazing no issues what so ever. But it seems the more i play the more often it begins to happen. Now it happens multiple times in an hour. Sometimes every time I try to switch area or fast travel it crashes to desktop insanely smooth and quick like i was closing the game out to desktop.
> I tried this little fix
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=134#content
> I tested it a little bit only for like an hour or 2 and had no crashes.


Well it was worth a try. I applied the fix, but didn't notice any difference. The games unplayable for me now









One thing I've noticed, I need to test this further, is that it seems to not let me past this one section. If I leave the dungeon I'm in, no problem no crashes, but as soon as I continue on this path it crashes in the same spot everytime.

EDIT: Found a fix for this over at Gamefaqs. If anyone gets stuck with constant CTDs when trying to pass through the Bonechill Passage, change the game to windowed mode, get through the passage and then you can change back. Was starting to get worried, but it's all good now.


----------



## _02

What the...


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> Then you've solved it, just ALT+F4 everytime you want to quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you've saved.


You can also quit to desktop by opening the console and typing qqq, then hitting enter


----------



## r3skyline

ooooh thats an awesome little cmd.







i likey


----------



## pepejovi

Or save and use the console command "qqq".

Can someone link me to the mod that allows skyrim use >2GB of RAM?

EDIT: Got ninja'd for the command... Anyway, that mod?


----------



## amang

Hey guys, how do you modify the INI file to run Skyrim in 3 monitors (nvidia surround)? I saw this thread here at http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en and tried to applied the steps described in Helifax method, but it doesn't work in my setup. The 3 screens all look garbled.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Or save and use the console command "qqq".
> Can someone link me to the mod that allows skyrim use >2GB of RAM?


I think it is the same as in Fallout 3, not so much a mod as using CCF to edit EXE settings.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=134


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Hey guys, how do you modify the INI file to run Skyrim in 3 monitors (nvidia surround)? I saw this thread here at http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en and tried to applied the steps described in Helifax method, but it doesn't work in my setup. The 3 screens all look garbled.


Use HaYDeN's fix instead, it keeps the menu in the middle rather than on the left like Helifax's. It should be in that thread as well.


----------



## pepejovi

Is there anyway for me to be able to get better graphics out of my system, I'm running at High with Antialiasing and Anisotropic filtering off, and i'm getting 40-60 fps.

If i turn even the antialiasing to 2x, my FPS drops down to under 30 FPS.


----------



## Fortunex

Shield bash is OP in this game.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I beat Alduin on Throat of the World without taking a single point of damage by just keeping Dragonrend on him and chaining shield bash, on Master difficulty.


----------



## Faded

is there any reason to hang onto the dragon scales and dragon bones?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded*
> 
> is there any reason to hang onto the dragon scales and dragon bones?


You can smith them into dragon armor.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hah I didnt know that I always sell them for bank!


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hah I didnt know that I always sell them for bank!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You can smith them into dragon armor.


Ah. Good thing I haven't sold them yet. I just let Lydia hang on to them.

I'm so PO'd that I never have enough money to buy a house. I don't even care what it looks like or how big it is as long as it has storage. The only place that I know of that's for sale is the house in Whiterun and I don't have a spare 5k lying around. I usually spend whatever I get from quests and looting on new armor and weapons. I'm primarily using steel armor ( all fragments exquisite) and an Elven bow and sword both exquisite as well.

I'm only on level 10 though. :/

How are the Orcish armors? Any better than Dwarven? I'm saving my money to either smith a set of Dwarven armor or Orcish armor, I'm currently at level 48 smithing so Dwarven is already unlocked but Orcish is coming. What say you?


----------



## _02

Just take a little time to craft weapons, armor or potions and sell them. Also, spend just a little time collecting loot from dungeons you couldn't carry, and selling them. Dump your heavy stuff in one of the trader's stores while you do this to up your capacity. You could get it done in a few hours, raising your skills, adding markers to your map and leveling up in the process of mining ore, picking ingredients and investigating dungeons.

You could just save money as you go, but I was getting annoyed at not having a home base so I did a little grind while I learned the alchemy bench and forging benches.


----------



## Evo X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Ah. Good thing I haven't sold them yet. I just let Lydia hang on to them.
> I'm so PO'd that I never have enough money to buy a house. I don't even care what it looks like or how big it is as long as it has storage. The only place that I know of that's for sale is the house in Whiterun and I don't have a spare 5k lying around. I usually spend whatever I get from quests and looting on new armor and weapons. I'm primarily using steel armor ( all fragments exquisite) and an Elven bow and sword both exquisite as well.
> I'm only on level 10 though. :/
> How are the Orcish armors? Any better than Dwarven? I'm saving my money to either smith a set of Dwarven armor or Orcish armor, I'm currently at level 48 smithing so Dwarven is already unlocked but Orcish is coming. What say you?


Should have been a thief. I have 70k lying around with my Khajit character.









Also, Orcish is better than Dwarven.


----------



## Foxrun

Theres a high res landscape mod on skyrim nexus. Works quite well so far for me http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=329


----------



## nvidiagamer

Does anyone else feel that the game is just too easy? Now, I'm not an amazing gamer, I actually barely play that much anymore and this is only my 3rd rpg. To me the game seems to damn easy, I'm only level 16 and just killing everything in my path. I'm a two-handed warrior and I already have dwarven armor. I am seriously killing everything that moves.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Last night I was playing the Rebels plotline and the Jarl is having me go around and liberate Skyrim from the Imperials. I literally walked in and killed all 30 or so soliders by myself! It's extremely fun but man is it easy. I'm assuming by the time I get to level 100 smithing and 100 two-handed nothing will stop me.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evo X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Ah. Good thing I haven't sold them yet. I just let Lydia hang on to them.
> I'm so PO'd that I never have enough money to buy a house. I don't even care what it looks like or how big it is as long as it has storage. The only place that I know of that's for sale is the house in Whiterun and I don't have a spare 5k lying around. I usually spend whatever I get from quests and looting on new armor and weapons. I'm primarily using steel armor ( all fragments exquisite) and an Elven bow and sword both exquisite as well.
> I'm only on level 10 though. :/
> How are the Orcish armors? Any better than Dwarven? I'm saving my money to either smith a set of Dwarven armor or Orcish armor, I'm currently at level 48 smithing so Dwarven is already unlocked but Orcish is coming. What say you?
> 
> 
> 
> Should have been a thief. I have 70k lying around with my Khajit character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Orcish is better than Dwarven.
Click to expand...

Alright so I'll craft some more iron daggers to get to level 50 then do orcish. Is there any veins of orcish ore anywhere? I'd rather mine it then buy it.

Also how is the base damage on orcish swords compared to elven?

I can't believe I wasted a skill point on dwarven to not make a single thing with it.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Does anyone else feel that the game is just too easy? Now, I'm not an amazing gamer, I actually barely play that much anymore and this is only my 3rd rpg. To me the game seems to damn easy, I'm only level 16 and just killing everything in my path. I'm a two-handed warrior and I already have dwarven armor. I am seriously killing everything that moves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was playing the Rebels plotline and the Jarl is having me go around and liberate Skyrim from the Imperials. I literally walked in and killed all 30 or so soliders by myself! It's extremely fun but man is it easy. I'm assuming by the time I get to level 100 smithing and 100 two-handed nothing will stop me.


It got really easy for me, Im at 36 but I turned the difficulty up to expert and dragons are incredibly difficult now. The fights are epic.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Ah. Good thing I haven't sold them yet. I just let Lydia hang on to them.
> I'm so PO'd that I never have enough money to buy a house. I don't even care what it looks like or how big it is as long as it has storage. The only place that I know of that's for sale is the house in Whiterun and I don't have a spare 5k lying around.


You could always find a, "Wooden Mask." It leads you to a free-storage room (Although, since you don't actually own it, stuff could disappear... I don't know because I haven't bothered to keep anything important for long.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Does anyone else feel that the game is just too easy? Now, I'm not an amazing gamer, I actually barely play that much anymore and this is only my 3rd rpg. To me the game seems to damn easy, I'm only level 16 and just killing everything in my path. I'm a two-handed warrior and I already have dwarven armor. I am seriously killing everything that moves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was playing the Rebels plotline and the Jarl is having me go around and liberate Skyrim from the Imperials. I literally walked in and killed all 30 or so soliders by myself! It's extremely fun but man is it easy. I'm assuming by the time I get to level 100 smithing and 100 two-handed nothing will stop me.


I did the opposite and aided the Imperials, but I understand what you're saying. Once in a while you come across some Godly enemy NPCs which might take you by surprise and kill your right away (Usually the Dragon Priests that bombard me with fireballs.) Otherwise, you can take enemies down with a quick thwack, a lightning-bolt, or a shot from your bow. I still have trouble with Falmers and those Chaurus pets of theirs (If I named it right :/)


Spoiler: Spoiler of Spoiling



I aided the Imperials and the Jarl which caused Ulfric and his men to storm DragonsReach, where you protect the city from raiding Stormcloaks who usually get killed by one-two hits with a falmer bow/arrow (Which is fairly weak.) I played as a mage, so I had a staff of firebolt and could usually take down a group since they crowded together when trying to get through the main-gate.


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Mammoths and giants.


How do u kill giants!!!


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Alright so I'll craft some more iron daggers to get to level 50 then do orcish. Is there any veins of orcish ore anywhere? I'd rather mine it then buy it.
> Also how is the base damage on orcish swords compared to elven?
> I can't believe I wasted a skill point on dwarven to not make a single thing with it.


Crafting dwarven armor is like finding an unlimited cash generator. The process goes like this:

Go to a dwemer ruin.
Pick up every 'large metal plate' 'bent metal plate', and additional 2lb dwemer metal objects you can find.
When you've taken every plate, pick up the 'solid metal' bars that are sitting around.
Smelt all of your dwarf-junk. The 2lb plates melt into 3lbs of ingots, in defiance of any scientific principle of conservation of mass. It must be magic.
Craft a bunch of armor.
Take armor to workbench.
???
Profit! With no trading perks, I pull 400 gold per body armor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> How do u kill giants!!!


I recently started one-shotted one with a daedric bow. GG, Skyrim. _I win_


----------



## Slow*Jim

***WARNING***

DO *NOT* under ANY circumstances fast travel to Japhet's Folly! Japhets Folly is it's own "world" in the game and once you are there you cannot fast travel or leave in any way other than ending the quest with Adelaisa, who wont be there if you fast travel there on your own.

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Rise_in_the_East

I just nearly lost 6 levels and nearly 7 hours of playtime because I had autosave on, and as soon as I fast travelled to Japhet's I had no way of getting out. The only way I was able to escape was to force fast travel using the console, and even then I lost my dog companion


----------



## subassy

Before meeting lydia I met another assistant: she challenged me to a fists-only-brawl and beat her way easy. It was in a bar in white run. She offered to help me out and didn't charge any money.

Anyway I was doing a dungeon, in the way as usual, and accidentally killed her. I searched her and found a key to her house. Could probably just do a trade and get the key but anyway I found her house in white run and now i am dropping all my stuff there. There's several chests and dressers etc. in there. Just hope there aren't AI thieves since I can't (as far as I can tell) re-lock the door.

So there ya go: free house in white run. Seems like her name was Uthgerd the Unbroken.


----------



## IrishCarBomb

Anyone on here played around with a Khajiit brawler type yet? I'm thinking about making one; Taking advantage of the racial unarmed bonus and the heavy armor bonuses with a heavy dose of conjuration for Atronachs.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Before meeting lydia I met another assistant: she challenged me to a fists-only-brawl and beat her way easy. It was in a bar in white run. She offered to help me out and didn't charge any money.
> Anyway I was doing a dungeon, in the way as usual, and accidentally killed her. I searched her and found a key to her house. Could probably just do a trade and get the key but anyway I found her house in white run and now i am dropping all my stuff there. There's several chests and dressers etc. in there. Just hope there aren't AI thieves since I can't (as far as I can tell) re-lock the door.
> So there ya go: free house in white run. Seems like her name was Uthgerd the Unbroken.


I wonder if the NPCs have anything interesting in their houses when alive.

Well, I know what I'm doing when I play next.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IrishCarBomb*
> 
> Anyone on here played around with a Khajiit brawler type yet? I'm thinking about making one; Taking advantage of the racial unarmed bonus and the heavy armor bonuses with a heavy dose of conjuration for Atronachs.


My character is a Khajiit. This is my first TES game ever, so I wasn't sure what to pick.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzai?*
> 
> You could always find a, "Wooden Mask." It leads you to a free-storage room (Although, since you don't actually own it, stuff could disappear... I don't know because I haven't bothered to keep anything important for long.)
> I did the opposite and aided the Imperials, but I understand what you're saying. Once in a while you come across some Godly enemy NPCs which might take you by surprise and kill your right away (Usually the Dragon Priests that bombard me with fireballs.) Otherwise, you can take enemies down with a quick thwack, a lightning-bolt, or a shot from your bow. I still have trouble with Falmers and those Chaurus pets of theirs (If I named it right :/)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler of Spoiling
> 
> 
> 
> I aided the Imperials and the Jarl which caused Ulfric and his men to storm DragonsReach, where you protect the city from raiding Stormcloaks who usually get killed by one-two hits with a falmer bow/arrow (Which is fairly weak.) I played as a mage, so I had a staff of firebolt and could usually take down a group since they crowded together when trying to get through the main-gate.


I really hate those damned Chaurus!!!! Those things are nasty and they are pretty tough, however, since I've gotten the perk where I can pretty much one-hit kill anything with a strong two handed attack(sometimes even decapitating them) they became pretty easy as well. Still tougher than most enemies but overall much easier now.

Anyone else notice that most caves are pretty pointless to explore already? I really haven't gotten anything too significant or amazing by doing all of that work.


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Does anyone else feel that the game is just too easy? Now, I'm not an amazing gamer, I actually barely play that much anymore and this is only my 3rd rpg. To me the game seems to damn easy, I'm only level 16 and just killing everything in my path. I'm a two-handed warrior and I already have dwarven armor. I am seriously killing everything that moves.
> 
> I thought the same thing, now press esc and turn difficulty up to expert. Game just got even more fun!


----------



## Epyon415

Anyone know or can point me to data, of how well this game runs on a single GTX 560 (non-Ti) @ 1080? I know that on a 570 (from Tom's review) it is around high 30 fps, so I believe the 560 shouldn't be too far behind, but would like any facts if possible.

Thank you


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Anyone know or can point me to data, of how well this game runs on a single GTX 560 (non-Ti) @ 1080? I know that on a 570 (from Tom's review) it is around high 30 fps, so I believe the 560 shouldn't be too far behind, but would like any facts if possible.
> Thank you


On my 560 ti I get 60 fps constantly with everything maxed out, it is oc'd though.

The only time I ever drop below 60 fps is the game has a bug where it starts stuttering for about 3 seconds and dips down to 30 fps, everyone has been having this issue but thought I should just mention it.

My gpu is at about 65% usage most of the time anyways.


----------



## cavallino

I never dip below 40 and it only gets that low when there is a huge amount of stuff going on. I'd say it averages 55~ I don't know where Tom's is getting 30fps. Thats with everything on max,


----------



## blackbalt89

I found a key on a body of a woman that was shanked by a random guy when I first entered Markarth (spelling is seriously off). Is that for a house?

I'd like to store some of my ingredients there since they're getting heavy lol.


----------



## 95329

If you started again right now which race would you choose and what skills would you use?

Mine would be somekind of a warrior with the following skills: Enchanting, Smithing, Conjuration (to get the soulgems filled), Alchemy and Two Handed (blunt weapons!).

My current character is dark elf, conjuration, enchanting, smithing, destruction, alchemy and I'm getting somewhat fed up with it







I constantly run out of magicka and I don't seem to find out any potions that would restore it fast enough. I use most of my time running away from foes


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> On my 560 ti I get 60 fps constantly with everything maxed out, it is oc'd though.
> The only time I ever drop below 60 fps is the game has a bug where it starts stuttering for about 3 seconds and dips down to 30 fps, everyone has been having this issue but thought I should just mention it.
> My gpu is at about 65% usage most of the time anyways.


That's an FPS drop









The issue most are having is the screen appears to be stuttering like an FPS drop but the FPS remain at 60.


----------



## srsparky32

Heres my Khejit. Arch Mage of the college of winterhold. magic centered. destruction is level 52 and rising. have all of the destruction spells.
Restoration is 28, as the destruction spells were always so strong i didnt really need to use restoration. not into zombie rising either.
Smithing is level 42. i purely just power leveled it by making a metric crapton of iron daggers so i could level up my guy more to get more perks for magic.


















one of the few weapons i use. thanks molag bal <3


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> ***WARNING***
> DO *NOT* under ANY circumstances fast travel to Japhet's Folly! Japhets Folly is it's own "world" in the game and once you are there you cannot fast travel or leave in any way other than ending the quest with Adelaisa, who wont be there if you fast travel there on your own.
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Rise_in_the_East
> I just nearly lost 6 levels and nearly 7 hours of playtime because I had autosave on, and as soon as I fast travelled to Japhet's I had no way of getting out. The only way I was able to escape was to force fast travel using the console, and even then I lost my dog companion


change autosave.bak to autosave.ess.... lol It does 3 backups. Thus, 4 different autosave points.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Does anyone else feel that the game is just too easy? Now, I'm not an amazing gamer, I actually barely play that much anymore and this is only my 3rd rpg. To me the game seems to damn easy, I'm only level 16 and just killing everything in my path. I'm a two-handed warrior and I already have dwarven armor. I am seriously killing everything that moves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I was playing the Rebels plotline and the Jarl is having me go around and liberate Skyrim from the Imperials. I literally walked in and killed all 30 or so soliders by myself! It's extremely fun but man is it easy. I'm assuming by the time I get to level 100 smithing and 100 two-handed nothing will stop me.


Yeah, I'm finding the game extremely easy and well, and I'm playing on Master's difficulty. I hit a bump around level 20-25, but after that it's all been ezmode.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I defeated Alduin on Throat of the World without taking a single point of damage by just shield bashing chaining him.


----------



## amvnz

For anyone experiencing crashing, blocky shadows, invisible caster flames in 3d person, and any other graphical anomalies try this:

http://enbdev.com/enbseries_skyrim_v0091patch4.zip

For those of you already using FXAA Injector, move it's dll into a subfolder first so it doesn't get overwritten. Then paste the enbseries pack into the skyrim folder. Open enbseries.ini and change to these values:

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=C:\Games\Skyrim\FXAA\d3d9.dll <-example. Direct it to where you put the FXAA dll.

Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## love9sick

How do you know what the second levels of shouts do? I mean, the description is still always for the first level of shout. It would be nice to know what holding the button for example for Frost freeze does. If it hurts them now when I hold Z longer or if they freeze longer. Why is there no description? seems like they aren't stronger at all at second level and I have to wait longer for them to recharge so why bother?


----------



## brettjv

For folks that just need a free 'somewhere to store crap', go to the Mage's College in Winterhold. Once you get in (simple as casting one fire spell), they give you your own bedroom, and it has two nightstands you can use for storage. Not the *most* convenient 'house' because it does take about 15 seconds to run there from the quick travel arrival point, but hey, it's free. I keep my 'ingredients' in one nightstand, and use the other for storing my smithing materials.

Of course, that was before I completed all the College quests last night (man I hate that dude who has the Staff of Magnus ... thank dog for the ability to save at anytime in this game!), and got the sweet room upstairs for myself. My digs are a Mage's paradise now!

If you're having trouble w/magicka amounts, by the time you get through the College quests you end up with quite a good amount of +magicka regen and -spell cost gear as rewards or loot. Think I now have two pieces that feature +100% magicka regen (headgear and a robe). Haven't tried them out in battle yet but I have to think the two together are going to be a significant help in that regard. I have also taken +magicka as my level up about 2/3 of the time.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> If you're having trouble w/magicka amounts, by the time you get through the College quests you end up with quite a good amount of +magicka regen and -spell cost gear as rewards or loot. Think I now have two pieces that feature +100% magicka regen (headgear and a robe). Haven't tried them out in battle yet but I have to think the two together are going to be a significant help in that regard. I have also taken +magicka as my level up about 2/3 of the time.


I've been thinking, if I level up magicka do I get more magicka regen too?


----------



## brettjv

Sorry for the double, but this is a separate subject so I'm making a new post









Nobody has answered my question above though about the effect of the quality of gear that you enchant. What I'm wondering is, with all other things equal, if I enchant a $50 'silver ring' or a $1000 'flawless diamond and emerald encrusted gold ring' ... does the final product vary, or is it solely derived from your enchantment skill + quality of soul gem? If not, what is the point of all these gems I keep finding? Should I just sell 'em all, or are they useful for something?

Also, I still haven't haven't figured a way to trap souls using mage skills ... I've gotten some soul trap weapons, and have learned the enchantment, but I can only apply it to weapons. Am I going to eventually find a 'Soul Trap' spell or something like that? Cause I haven't yet, and have to rely on finding or buy soul gems unless I use a weapon (which I'm fairly lame with).

TBH I'm sorta confused why 'enchantment' is considered a 'mage skill'? To me it seems like it's more useful to Warrior type players, and here's why: You can't enchant your spells, only your weapons. In theory, you don't really use weapons as a mage, you use magic, right? And also, I've yet to find a mage's robe that wasn't already enchanted, so your main garment as a mage is basically not enchantable. The only things I ever get to enchant is rings and amulets and bracers and such ... just like all the other characters can do. To me, it seems like enchantment is literally the LEAST useful to mage characters.

The lack of craftable/upgradable spells via enchantment is, IMHO, a serious deficiency of this game, and makes me sad panda. Weapons can be enchanted, AND upgraded at the smithy, and spells are just ... what they are.

Also stinks that there's only three main offensive spell types (fire, lightning, cold) and what, like 5 levels of each?!? So there's no Poison spell, no Life/Mana Leach, and all sorts of other spell types common to most games of this nature. Or at least if these do exist, they're not upgradable like the three main types are.

It's also a bummer that the lower level spells seem to become kinda useless as you go along. For example, I like the streaming action of 'Flames' better than the the bullet-like 'Firebolts', but Flames has become quite useless to me in tough fights because it's novice level and doesn't do much damage.

Also, all the Mage's gear I've seen looks lame/weak. You'd think when you finish the College quests (as I just did) you'd get a really awesome-looking robe ... but what you get is boring as hell-looking.

Basically I think Mage's in this game really got the short end of the staff









As long as I'm whinging about the game here, WHY IN DOG'S NAME doesn't the favorites list show you the details of the item off to the right, just like the item screen? LIke, I'm supposed to just REMEMBER what all these things do, just by the name? There's a huge open area of screen next to the list, WHY doesn't it show the pic/stats of each item over there?

And WHY when you're in 'purchase' mode with someone, can't the game display to you how many (if any) you already have of a given item, and in the case of spells, disable/hide an item from purchasing if you've already learned that spell? There's NO reason you'd ever want to re-buy the 'Flames' spell tome if you already know the spell!

Lastly I'm wondering ... are there eventually weapons with multiple enchantment 'slots', so you could add both Fire and Lightning damage to the same weapon, or no?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I found that a good flame spell in the left hand and a good healing spell in the right is an excellent combo. Heal and attack at the same time. Now I just need to make some heavy armour with +Magicka enchantments on all pieces...


----------



## Grief

Here are the mods I am using:
Landscape Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=329#content
Armor Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=106
FXAA: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131
Faces: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26
Night Sky: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=85#content
Flora Overhaul: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141

Here is a screen from that flora one:










After Landscape Textures mod:










Before:


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Sorry for the double, but this is a separate subject so I'm making a new post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has answered my question above though about the effect of the quality of gear that you enchant. What I'm wondering is, with all other things equal, if I enchant a $50 'silver ring' or a $1000 'flawless diamond and emerald encrusted gold ring' ... does the final product vary, or is it solely derived from your enchantment skill + quality of soul gem? If not, what is the point of all these gems I keep finding? Should I just sell 'em all, or are they useful for something?


It doesn't seem to affect it at all, you can actually preview the final product in the enchantment screen. I checked with a regular gold right and a gold diamond ring and there was no difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Also, I still haven't haven't figured a way to trap souls using mage skills ... I've gotten some soul trap weapons, and have learned the enchantment, but I can only apply it to weapons. Am I going to eventually find a 'Soul Trap' spell or something like that? Cause I haven't yet, and have to rely on finding or buy soul gems unless I use a weapon (which I'm fairly lame with).
> TBH I'm sorta confused why 'enchantment' is considered a 'mage skill'? To me it seems like it's more useful to Warrior type players, and here's why: You can't enchant your spells, only your weapons. In theory, you don't really use weapons as a mage, you use magic, right? And also, I've yet to find a mage's robe that wasn't already enchanted, so your main garment as a mage is basically not enchantable. The only things I ever get to enchant is rings and amulets and bracers and such ... just like all the other characters can do. To me, it seems like enchantment is literally the LEAST useful to mage characters.


There is a soul trap spell, check the mage in Dragon Reach (castle in white run).

Enchanting is considered a mage skill because it is an arcane art, so goes along with those disaplicenes.
It is actually very useful for mages though. Wait until you get the "Destruction spells cost x% less to cast, Magica regenerates X% faster" enchanting those on all of your armor will make your mage op and magicka worthless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Also stinks that there's only three main offensive spell types (fire, lightning, cold) and what, like 5 levels of each?!? So there's no Poison spell, no Life/Mana Leach, and all sorts of other spell types common to most games of this nature. Or at least if these do exist, they're not upgradable like the three main types are.
> It's also a bummer that the lower level spells seem to become kinda useless as you go along. For example, I like the streaming action of 'Flames' better than the the bullet-like 'Firebolts', but Flames has become quite useless to me in tough fights because it's novice level and doesn't do much damage.


Skyrim has been super casual-ified and dumbed down. If you are looking for an Elder Scrolls game with a lot more depth, try Morrowind.
Just make sure you PM me before you start, you are going to want to mod it out (Morrowind can potentially look better than Skyrim fully modded, same engine btw) and you are going to want to know how to create your character. If you create your character wrong its gonna be all kinds of lame.


----------



## Akusho

Well, it's been very fun, but after 50 hours I feel I'm done







I did all the big side quests, a huge amount of tasks and different quests. Time to archive the save file and put the game on the shelf


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> (Morrowind can potentially look better than Skyrim fully modded, same engine btw)


Same engine!?


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Also stinks that there's only three main offensive spell types (fire, lightning, cold) and what, like 5 levels of each?!? So there's no Poison spell, no Life/Mana Leach, and all sorts of other spell types common to most games of this nature. Or at least if these do exist, they're not upgradable like the three main types are.


There where 3 offensive spell types in Oblivion as well, along with 5 levels: novice 0-24, adept 25-49, apprentice 50-74, expert 74-99, master 100 (not sure of all the names, but there where 5). Not sure if they are in Skyrim, but Oblivion had poison as destruction, and life leach as restoration (don't remember if there was magika leach), so that is what they *would* be classified as in Skyrim. I don't know if all this Oblivion stuff carries over to Skyrim as I'm only a level 9 mage







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> (Morrowind can potentially look better than Skyrim fully modded, same engine btw)


Morrowind was an old gamebryo engine. Skyrim doesn't use gamebryo dude. If you think they look the same, I wana see pics. You aren't talking about Morroblivion are you?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Mammoths and giants.
> 
> 
> 
> How do u kill giants!!!
Click to expand...

First time I killed Giants, was just south of Whiterum, there's two Giants at a camp with a few dead Mammoth statue things. I was actually going up the snowy hill just to the west of them, killed two Cats and saw the Giants. Decided to pot-shot one while crouched from atop the cliff, but he started pursuing me, so in my ingeniousness and while pooping myself, I slid down the cliff, to a mid-point cliff.
From there, I shot my then Exquisite Hunters Bow with Iron Arrows (was Lvl 11 at the time) and just picked them off, while they wandered around underneath me, hur!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Anyone know or can point me to data, of how well this game runs on a single GTX 560 (non-Ti) @ 1080? I know that on a 570 (from Tom's review) it is around high 30 fps, so I believe the 560 shouldn't be too far behind, but would like any facts if possible.
> 
> Thank you


I run a Phenom II @3.5 with 2.5Ghz NB, and a 460 768MB @810c/ 4000m and get constant 60+ FPS @1280x1024 on High. With your 2600k and essentially a much more overclockable 460, you should be just dandy at 1080.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Lastly I'm wondering ... are there eventually weapons with multiple enchantment 'slots', so you could add both Fire and Lightning damage to the same weapon, or no?


The last Enchanting Perk is Double Enchant, AFAIK you can do it on any weapon/armor. For the record, a Legendary Deidric Bow, Enchanted with Fire and Lightning is crazy sick.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Morrowind was an old gamebryo engine. Skyrim doesn't use gamebryo dude. If you think they look the same, I wana see pics. You aren't talking about Morroblivion are you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> Same engine!?


Yes its the same engine.

They call it the creation engine now, but it is still the gamebyro engine. Behtesda even came out and said in an interview that they only changed a couple things and then changed the name of the engine.

Its pretty obvious that it is still the gamebyro engine since there is still alt-tab bug, doesn't use over 2GB of memory, lighting is still done the exact same way as Morrowind, mods from gamebyro engine still work perfectly in skyrim, even old gamebyro mod tools still work for skyrim.

There isn't really any argument that it is a different engine, anyone who tells you that doesn't know what they are talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> You aren't talking about Morroblivion are you?


Nope, I'm talking purely about texture mods, lighting mods, engine edits, etc that are for the morrowind gamebyro engine.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Yes its the same engine.
> 
> They call it the creation engine now, but it is still the gamebyro engine. Behtesda even came out and said in an interview that they only changed a couple things and then changed the name of the engine.


Link to interview? I thought I had seen all of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> There isn't really any argument that it is a different engine, anyone who tells you that doesn't know what they are talking about.


All of your arguments doesn't seem to hold much weight as it is though. If you can provide that interview link, or some kind of licensing info from gamebryo like morrowind and oblivion did, I might believe you. All the heavily modded Morrowind pictures I've seen can't hold a candle to Skyrim, but that doesn't mean I've seen the ones you are referring to. I still want to see em


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> There where 3 offensive spell types in Oblivion as well, along with 5 levels: novice 0-24, adept 25-49, apprentice 50-74, expert 74-99, master 100 (not sure of all the names, but there where 5). Not sure if they are in Skyrim, but Oblivion had poison as destruction, and life leach as restoration (don't remember if there was magika leach), so that is what they *would* be classified as in Skyrim. I don't know if all this Oblivion stuff carries over to Skyrim as I'm only a level 9 mage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Morrowind was an old gamebryo engine. Skyrim doesn't use gamebryo dude. If you think they look the same, I wana see pics. You aren't talking about Morroblivion are you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Link to interview? I thought I had seen all of them.


Here is the interview

http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1158651p1.html

Basically though you have to look at the evidence I have already posted, there can be no argument that it is still gamebyro with a different name.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Yes its the same engine.
> They call it the creation engine now, but it is still the gamebyro engine. Behtesda even came out and said in an interview that they only changed a couple things and then changed the name of the engine.
> Its pretty obvious that it is still the gamebyro engine since there is still alt-tab bug, doesn't use over 2GB of memory, lighting is still done the exact same way as Morrowind, mods from gamebyro engine still work perfectly in skyrim, even old gamebyro mod tools still work for skyrim.
> There isn't really any argument that it is a different engine, anyone who tells you that doesn't know what they are talking about.
> Nope, I'm talking purely about texture mods, lighting mods, engine edits, etc that are for the morrowind gamebyro engine.


Well since you seem to think Morrowind can look as well as Skyrim with mods I'd love you to provide us all with links that show it. Until then you sir are considered crazy in my book









I should also say that if you DO show me links with those mods and it does make Morrowind look as good as Skyrim then you will go from crazy to hero in my book !


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Here is the interview
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1158651p1.html
> 
> Basically though you have to look at the evidence I have already posted, there can be no argument that it is still gamebyro with a different name.


Thanks for the link







. I'll watch it when I get off work.

I'm not a mod expert, but I would say the mod compatibility is sort of circumstantial evidence. In fact I'm not even sure of the validity of that statement. Where is the proof that the mods are compatible?


----------



## thanos999

i want to know do i get a pet dragon in the game?
it would be better than the companion that ive got at the moment
horse riding in scrim isnt as good as it was in oblivion


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Well since you seem to think Morrowind can look as well as Skyrim with mods I'd love you to provide us all with links that show it. Until then you sir are considered crazy in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should also say that if you DO show me links with those mods and it does make Morrowind look as good as Skyrim then you will go from crazy to hero in my book !


There ya go. Keep in mind it is a little harder to work with since the textures they started with back then were so small. But pay attention to the lighting and shadow affects especially.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r6hilB6Dlc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Thanks for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll watch it when I get off work.
> I'm not a mod expert, but I would say the mod compatibility is sort of circumstantial evidence. In fact I'm not even sure of the validity of that statement. Where is the proof that the mods are compatible?


I can't find all these sources again, but you should take a look for yourself. Definitely not circumstantial evidence btw, since you can't use gamebyro engine mods in Cryengine 3.

The one thing I can find easy is that this mod: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=106
Says its been using Fallout Mod Manager to create it, and the night sky mod already exists for the fallout games, the creator just copy pasted the files to work in skyrim, just renamed the files so the engine could find what it needed to.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Dear Lord, this game looks incredible with mods.


What mods exactly are you using to get this look ?


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> What mods exactly are you using to get this look ?


I posted these like a page back, enjoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Here are the mods I am using:
> Landscape Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=329#content
> Armor Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=106
> FXAA: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131
> Faces: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26
> Night Sky: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=85#content
> Flora Overhaul: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141
> Here is a screen from that flora one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Landscape Textures mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:


----------



## subassy

I always thought of a "game engine" as nothing but the play mechancis. The graphics are more the skin over it.

I'll give an example: WoW, at least in it's earlier incarnations (haven't played in years) seemed derived directly from EQ: the way it seemed to act when put into first person mode, the money system of coper/nickel/gold, inserting a hyper-link-like thing into the chat channel to different loot you get, changing chat channels, the inventory system, the way the camera moves...the "engine" in other words is from EQ while all the graphical resources, maps, quests, mobs, loading screens were replaced...if that made sense? I think Rambo and Zelda 2 for NES was the same thing...a re-skin of the same game/then modified...anway...

So the two of you may be talking about two different things: the "graphics" engine-what the engine is capable of graphically i guess...and the "play mechanics engine" -- bethesda just kept developing the same engine from Morrowind the last ~10 years, using it in oblivion, FO3 and now Skyrim. Make sense to me as it must have been incredibly expensive to develop so why re-invent the wheel with every big release?

By the way this is just an observation on my part. I have no opinion in the argument one way or another


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> (Morrowind can potentially look better than Skyrim fully modded, same engine btw)


Trolllololllelrlerlellololl?

Completely different engine bud. Skyrim uses an in-house engine that they made themselves I believe....


----------



## Foxrun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NX-MvnYUEs This is what my morrowind looks like and as far as I know the best looking morrowind visual project, Morrowind 2011. It looks great but obviously not better than Skyrim


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I always thought of a "game engine" as nothing but the play mechancis. The graphics are more the skin over it.
> I'll give an example: WoW, at least in it's earlier incarnations (haven't played in years) seemed derived directly from EQ: the way it seemed to act when put into first person mode, the money system of coper/nickel/gold, inserting a hyper-link-like thing into the chat channel to different loot you get, changing chat channels, the inventory system, the way the camera moves...the "engine" in other words is from EQ while all the graphical resources, maps, quests, mobs, loading screens were replaced...if that made sense? I think Rambo and Zelda 2 for NES was the same thing...a re-skin of the same game/then modified...anway...
> So the two of you may be talking about two different things: the "graphics" engine-what the engine is capable of graphically i guess...and the "play mechanics engine" -- bethesda just kept developing the same engine from morrowing the last ~10 years, using it in oblivion, FO3 and now Skyrim. Make sense to me as it must have been incredibly expensive to develop so why re-invent the wheel with every big release?
> By the way this is just an observation on my part. I have no opinion in the argument one way or another


Oh boy...

What you think of as "Game Engine" is actually just called gameplay mechanics. The reason you thought wow felt like EQ is because Blizzard designed the game to be like that, not because of the game engine.

The game engine, or graphics engine as you put it, is what actually runs behind the scenes. Finding the textures to display, and computing the lighting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I think Rambo and Zelda 2 for NES was the same thing...a re-skin of the same game/then modified...anway...


Don't even know how to respond to this...
They are two different companies using two different engines. Again though, the gameplay is similar, not even close to making the coding the same though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Trolllololllelrlerlellololl?
> Completely different engine bud. Skyrim uses an in-house engine that they made themselves I believe....


lol wow, I'm gonna keep having to post this. There really isn't any argument that this isn't still the gamebyro engine.
Way to post a source or provide any support your argument btw...gg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Yes its the same engine.
> They call it the creation engine now, but it is still the gamebyro engine. Behtesda even came out and said in an interview that they only changed a couple things and then changed the name of the engine.
> Its pretty obvious that it is still the gamebyro engine since there is still alt-tab bug, doesn't use over 2GB of memory, lighting is still done the exact same way as Morrowind, mods from gamebyro engine still work perfectly in skyrim, even old gamebyro mod tools still work for skyrim.
> There isn't really any argument that it is a different engine, anyone who tells you that doesn't know what they are talking about.


Here is the link with some proof as well:
http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1158651p1.html

Tod Howard just comes out and says that they changed a few things and started calling it the creation engine. Though with all the evidence, its still just gamebyro.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> (Morrowind can potentially look better than Skyrim fully modded, same engine btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Trolllololllelrlerlellololl?
> 
> Completely different engine bud. Skyrim uses an in-house engine that they made themselves I believe....
Click to expand...

He's right, it is technically the same engine.

There are differences, though. It's not like they got the engine straight from morrowind and slapped it in.

Morrowind and oblivion looked awesome with mods, but I think saying morrowind can look better than skyrim is pushing it a bit.


----------



## Hexa

Ok so now that I got that Youtube link for Morrowind looking so awesome HOW do I get my Morrowind to look like that?


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> He's right, it is technically the same engine.
> There are differences, though. It's not like they got the engine straight from morrowind and slapped it in.
> Morrowind and oblivion looked awesome with mods, but I think saying morrowind can look better than skyrim is pushing it a bit.


Oh ya, I was definitely exaggerating that point a bit









You would think that if it was a new engine, the lighting effects would be encoded differently, but nope. They are still just big blocks of color displayed on screen lol.

I wish this game was PC lead platform with a new DX11 engine, it would be amazing. Their art team is top notch, why the game even looks decent really, the textures are horrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ok so now that I got that Youtube link for Morrowind looking so awesome HOW do I get my Morrowind to look like that?


lol. You can probably just install Morrowind 2011 if you are lazy.

But there are a ton of mods out there with some huge texture files to make it look that good.
There are obviously some engine tweaks in there as well, to get the water and the lighitng to work that way. You can't argue that the lighting and water reflection in that mod video doesn't look better than skyrim.
Just gonna be crazy to think where we are going to be in a year with Skyrim, especially with all the modders having a headstart with gamebyro knowledge.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ok so now that I got that Youtube link for Morrowind looking so awesome HOW do I get my Morrowind to look like that?


Hard to find google it, I did it awhile back. Took me 2 hours to get it working, and there is a video on how to install it properly. Might still have it in my dl folder


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> I posted these like a page back, enjoy.


Added one of those that I didn't have yet. Then I found about ten more new additions...


----------



## charlesquik

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=337

this one is really awesome. made a big dif for me


----------



## subassy

For those of you experiencing performance issues (and have what you feel is a reasonable GPU) humor and try this: dedicate a USB thumb drive to ReadyBoost.

Maybe it's just my imagination but it seems like despite my 8GBs of memory (ReadyBoost shouldn't make a difference) it seems like my PC does run a little better and Skyrim seems fine to me as well. I'm using a 4GB stick (can't be made bootable any longer for some reason).

If somebody would try this as an experiment at least I would know if it's just some kind of placebo affect...


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hah I didnt know that I always sell them for bank!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You can smith them into dragon armor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. Good thing I haven't sold them yet. I just let Lydia hang on to them.
> 
> I'm so PO'd that I never have enough money to buy a house. I don't even care what it looks like or how big it is as long as it has storage. The only place that I know of that's for sale is the house in Whiterun and I don't have a spare 5k lying around. I usually spend whatever I get from quests and looting on new armor and weapons. I'm primarily using steel armor ( all fragments exquisite) and an Elven bow and sword both exquisite as well.
> 
> I'm only on level 10 though. :/
> 
> How are the Orcish armors? Any better than Dwarven? I'm saving my money to either smith a set of Dwarven armor or Orcish armor, I'm currently at level 48 smithing so Dwarven is already unlocked but Orcish is coming. What say you?
Click to expand...

smith some iron daggers and enchant them with soul gems you will have 5000 gold withen no time flat.
I'm in quite the predicament now i have a bunch of daedric weapons and armour all legendary and enchanted and i can't sell them because each piece is worth over 3000 gold really need to find somewhere to sel, on top of that i have a insane bounty in the reach area at the moment can't even enter the area without being assaulted by guards.


----------



## tafkar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> For those of you experiencing performance issues (and have what you feel is a reasonable GPU) humor and try this: dedicate a USB thumb drive to ReadyBoost.
> Maybe it's just my imagination but it seems like despite my 8GBs of memory (ReadyBoost shouldn't make a difference) it seems like my PC does run a little better and Skyrim seems fine to me as well. I'm using a 4GB stick (can't be made bootable any longer for some reason).
> If somebody would try this as an experiment at least I would know if it's just some kind of placebo affect...


Readyboost is basically an extra layer of disk caching; the performance boosts you're most likely to see will happen when you've got a lot of random disk access with tons of small files.

Would your poor performance best be categorized as sudden spikes, followed by more fluid performance?

If so, what might be really interesting would be to see if you could load all the game's graphic textures onto a ramdisk to remove any possible storage bottleneck. I seem to remember this being a big, popular thing to do back when I was playing LoTRO.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Sorry for the double, but this is a separate subject so I'm making a new post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has answered my question above though about the effect of the quality of gear that you enchant. What I'm wondering is, with all other things equal, if I enchant a $50 'silver ring' or a $1000 'flawless diamond and emerald encrusted gold ring' ... does the final product vary, or is it solely derived from your enchantment skill + quality of soul gem? If not, what is the point of all these gems I keep finding? Should I just sell 'em all, or are they useful for something?
> Also, I still haven't haven't figured a way to trap souls using mage skills ... I've gotten some soul trap weapons, and have learned the enchantment, but I can only apply it to weapons. Am I going to eventually find a 'Soul Trap' spell or something like that? Cause I haven't yet, and have to rely on finding or buy soul gems unless I use a weapon (which I'm fairly lame with).
> TBH I'm sorta confused why 'enchantment' is considered a 'mage skill'? To me it seems like it's more useful to Warrior type players, and here's why: You can't enchant your spells, only your weapons. In theory, you don't really use weapons as a mage, you use magic, right? And also, I've yet to find a mage's robe that wasn't already enchanted, so your main garment as a mage is basically not enchantable. The only things I ever get to enchant is rings and amulets and bracers and such ... just like all the other characters can do. To me, it seems like enchantment is literally the LEAST useful to mage characters.


The stats of the enchantment don't depend on the type of jewelry, just the type of soul gem used. The expensive jewelry is worth a fortune to the merchs if you enchant it and put a petty gem on it.

Trap soul is a spell, I don't remember where I came across it, but the conjugation mage has it for sale in the college.

Who says a mage wouldn't be wearing heavy armor?


----------



## cubanresourceful

Apparently killing everybody you meet in your travels is not a good thing.... :'(


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Yes its the same engine.
> They call it the creation engine now, but it is still the gamebyro engine. Behtesda even came out and said in an interview that they only changed a couple things and then changed the name of the engine.
> Its pretty obvious that it is still the gamebyro engine since there is still alt-tab bug, doesn't use over 2GB of memory, lighting is still done the exact same way as Morrowind, mods from gamebyro engine still work perfectly in skyrim, even old gamebyro mod tools still work for skyrim.
> There isn't really any argument that it is a different engine, anyone who tells you that doesn't know what they are talking about.
> Nope, I'm talking purely about texture mods, lighting mods, engine edits, etc that are for the morrowind gamebyro engine.


Dude, really? Stop trolling. I argued this with way too many people. No way in freakin' hell is the Morrowind engine (circa 2002) the same as Skyrim's engine (circa 2011). It's the Creation Engine. A HEAVILY modified gamebryo engine, so much so that it deserved to be it's own engine. Not starting from scratch was smart, as they saved time doing so, and some gamebryo elements were good.

Fact is, it's nowhere close to the gamebryo engine. Cite your source. If I need to find mine, I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Here is the interview
> 
> http://uk.pc.ign.com/articles/115/1158651p1.html
> 
> Basically though you have to look at the evidence I have already posted, there can be no argument that it is still gamebyro with a different name.


Quote:


> We've always used a lot of our own stuff, mixed with other middleware that we liked. Coming off of Fallout 3, we made a pretty big list of what we wanted to change technically. So we redid the rendering, lighting, shadows, animation, faces, foliage, mountains, scripting, interface and more. And by the time we got through it all, it was clear the technology was new enough to give it its own name, The Creation Engine. Same with our editor, The Creation Kit. They go together as technology


What I'm going to say is all speculation:

Based on quote from Todd, I think the way the engine is set up is different that I think it is. They for sure aren't using gamebryo or any engine components from Gamebase, the company that owns gamebryo or else we would have seen some thing about right and licenses somewhere in the manuals or on the box. With that said, I think Bethesda uses parts from vairous middlewares and combines them to make their engines. I think this time around gamebryo just isn't part of that anymore, but the core engine would still be the same. This would allow for older mods to still be compatible since the core is the same. Regardless gamebryo is not apart of this engine. To say other wise you will need to show some evidence that Bethesda has licensed it for Skyrim.

EDIT: support of my theory:
Quote:


> Gamebryo is a quite low-level set of middleware that helps programmers make tools to make specific games, it's a level of abstraction away from the things that make the game. Think of it as sitting between a programming language and something like The Elder Scrolls Construction Kit.


http://peter.corrosivetruths.org/skyrim-6-gig-and-gamebryo/
Also read the short comments section. Basically explaining more gamebryo stuff, about what it is. I'd like to see something that refutes this.


----------



## Fortunex

No it's not the same engine. Morrowind and Oblivion are Gamebryo, Skyrim is Creation.


----------



## c0nnection

It's the same engine. Even the character creation has the same ugly faces and is still difficult to make a normal looking person. Fallout New Vegas had a better character creator but that's not saying much.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Here is a guide to kill a dragon I made...









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72_AlybDrEA


----------



## khtse

Just bought myself an XBox 360 controller for Skyrim today...

I like keyboard+mouse for precision and fastest response. But doing long hour Skyrim marathron my neck hurts, and unlike real FPS game like BF3, you don't really need that precise in Skyrim. I wanted to be able to play it sitting in a lazily on my crouch. I read that the game support XBox controller right out of the box without the need to do anything (don't even have to map the buttons!) so I bought one today. And... it works wonderfully! Plugged it in and Windows 7 load the driver automatically. Loaded up Skyrim, without even have to go into Settings, the controller can be used immediately, and on screen display shows the correct button indicator corresponds to the XBox 360 controller. Now I can wandering around in Skyrim and doing silly things lying on my crouch! With high res graphics and SSD load speed, I feel like playing the game on XBox 720. The only thing I miss is quicksave/quickload and the 1-8 hotkeys (with XBox controller you can have only two hotkeys). If you own a XBox 360, definitely give it a try!


----------



## khtse

Regarding the engine thing, both are correct.

They didn't rewrite everything from scratch. They said that originally they wanted to took Oblivion assets and add stuff to it. But then ended up rewriting a lot of things in the engine and added many stuff they learned from people's mod as well as Fallout 3. It's basically a "new" engine. While they didn't write everything from scratch, so much has been modified that it doesn't seem right to call it the same engine. But of course, a lot of things in Skyrim and Oblivion looks very similar. The thing is, hardly any developer these days just re-use/license an engine and not do any modification to it when writing a new game. There are always stuff that you want to do and are not available in an engine and you have to add to it. Of course one can write everything from scratch to take advantage of latest/future-proof tech, but if that was the case, Skyrim wouldn't be available until PS/XBox 720 come out.


----------



## Ghost23

I wish ATI would hurry up with CAPS and Drivers so I could actually play


----------



## Slow*Jim

Currently at level 13 with my melee Orc and starting to learn some spells and diversify into some archery and magic. Doesn't really seem like it matters what race you pick though, I kinda wish I had more sneak ability for those huge bonuses. Just became a Werewolf and it's insanely fun! Using the running power attack I can 1shot just about anything.

Cool little tidbit I discovered - if you name your character something like Bob or SlowJim, the NPCs in dialogue will just refer to you as "him" or "you", but if you name your character Orc, they will actually say "Orc" as your name when referring to you in dialogues!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Cool little tidbit I discovered - if you name your character something like Bob or SlowJim, the NPCs in dialogue will just refer to you as "him" or "you", but if you name your character Orc, they will actually say "Orc" as your name when referring to you in dialogues!


These cool little tidbits are what make this game so awesome.


----------



## 179232

Anyone know the easiest way to get to Riften at level 6? I want to join the thieves guild.

Also, anyone tried dual-wielding daggers yet? The damage output is pretty good! I kill some enemies before they even have time to attack me. Much better than my previous steel sword and iron shield.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> It's the same engine. Even the character creation has the same ugly faces and is still difficult to make a normal looking person. Fallout New Vegas had a better character creator but that's not saying much.


No, it's not the same engine.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/114/1144412p1.html


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse*
> 
> Regarding the engine thing, both are correct.
> They didn't rewrite everything from scratch. They said that originally they wanted to took Oblivion assets and add stuff to it. But then ended up rewriting a lot of things in the engine and added many stuff they learned from people's mod as well as Fallout 3. It's basically a "new" engine. While they didn't write everything from scratch, so much has been modified that it doesn't seem right to call it the same engine. But of course, a lot of things in Skyrim and Oblivion looks very similar. The thing is, hardly any developer these days just re-use/license an engine and not do any modification to it when writing a new game. There are always stuff that you want to do and are not available in an engine and you have to add to it. Of course one can write everything from scratch to take advantage of latest/future-proof tech, but if that was the case, Skyrim wouldn't be available until PS/XBox 720 come out.


This guy gets it.


----------



## Vnasty

The ONE mod that I cannot wait for is the one that lets me use my damn charge shout in a city.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vnasty*
> 
> The ONE mod that I cannot wait for is the one that lets me use my damn charge shout in a city.


I just tell the guard "Whatever"


----------



## kevininsimi

I think one or more mods messed up my game...

Yesterday: Game runs great with no random crash to the desktop with no error message.
Today: Install some mods (flora, trees, textures, night, water, blood, more than 2gb RAM usage thing): Now I crash to desktop consistently. Uninstalled the mods and it's still crashing. Bollocks... I'm tired of hitting F5 every minute.


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

so much more addicting then oblivion..
i haven't been able to put it down since the moment i got it..

i get a small bit of choppyness.. i think my hdd is holding me back


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeyfuqinp*
> 
> so much more addicting then oblivion..
> i haven't been able to put it down since the moment i got it..
> i get a small bit of choppyness.. i think my hdd is holding me back


I love my ssd's... I load so fast I don't even get a chance to read the stuff on the loading screens!


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevininsimi*
> 
> I think one or more mods messed up my game...
> Yesterday: Game runs great with no random crash to the desktop with no error message.
> Today: Install some mods (flora, trees, textures, night, water, blood, more than 2gb RAM usage thing): Now I crash to desktop consistently. Uninstalled the mods and it's still crashing. Bollocks... I'm tired of hitting F5 every minute.


Same thing happened to me today. I was already running the fxaa injector fine but when I upped the occclusion from nvidia inspector with the fallout 3 profile I freeze at the loading screen. I can hear everything and can even control my character and everything but all I see is the loading screen. So bum'd!!! I tried a bunch of different things like reinstalling drivers, uninstalling nvidia inspector and fxaa injector but nothing. Now I'm currently reinstalling Skyrim, I made sure to back up my game files though cause there's no way I'm losing 61 hours of gameplay.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

OK, how do I Sabotage the economy? Seriously...


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

wow this is sooooo f....... annoying . can't play with high res texture it just crashes as soon as I load the game if I do...


----------



## mrsmiles

a lot of these mods are still fairly new and being worked on, i'd wait a bit longer for more complete versions.

anyways where can i buy some illusion spells?


----------



## Tatakai All

Well there goes all my weapons, armor and stuff I've accumulated over 61 hours of gameplay.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Well there goes all my weapons, armor and stuff I've accumulated over 61 hours of gameplay.


did you not backup your save files?


----------



## Milamber

I can't make up my mind if I should go single handed or two handed for my warrior class. I'm level 9









What do you guys prefer?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> did you not backup your save files?


I did but I think they got corrupted somehow cause when Skyrim was finished reinstalling I got the same problem where I get stuck at the load screen but can hear everything and control my player.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I can't make up my mind if I should go single handed or two handed for my warrior class. I'm level 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys prefer?


i'm going battlemage
so I go single+ a free hand for spells/healing or a shield if I need to tank for a bit


----------



## SupahSpankeh

To be honest, I'm now level 24 having ditched a pure mage for the following:

1 Handed (bound sword/s) (currently at 55)
Conjuring (currently at 85)
Heavy armour (currently at 30)

Combat goes something like this:

On trash, Flame Atronach (can be replaced with Storm once you hit 75 conjuring)
On boss, Frost Atronach (can be replaced with Dremora Lord once you hit 75)
Thrash away wildly, only get out a shield if you are fighting a melee opponent

To be honest, I've steamrolled everything. Flame/Storm atronachs provide endless ranged DPS for flying dragons and trash mobs, and the Dremora Lord can endlessly solo Ice Trolls/City Guards/Dragons/whatever. On a lich fight, I only had to summon him twice. I just hit behind a pillar and waited for the poor deluded zombie mage to get roflstomped.

My only question is this: Why would _anyone_ make a zombie, when they have the choice of up to three Atronachs or a Dremora Lord? They last longer, have controllable DPS types, and don't require a corpse.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

finnaly I had to download large addresse aware patch for it to run with high res texture .... now it's runing

lol mine is like

90-conjuration
50-one-handed
60-destruction

bound-sword it's for 60+ bownd-bow for 58+ and use frost astronach to tank while I hit in their backs.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Seriously. Why zombies? The novelty of a zombie chicken/rabbit wears off quickly, and they're not as good as Atronachs or DL.


----------



## Alex132

Can anyone explain why I cannot unlock more shouts, even though I have 6 dragon souls available (see bottom right of screen shot)

Is it capped until a certain event happens or something?

edit- nvm, I found it









Didn't see the "R to unlock" lol


----------



## Razi3l

Time for a bunch of screenshots. Firstly, my character.












Missed one of 'em.


I didn't know you could buy rubber(??) armor in this game.










The time for this old lady has come...

Why is her face a different colour to her body.










...what?


----------



## sockpirate

OK i am hopelessly addicted to this game and i love it....Just a quick little gripe though...

So basically the game runs great on a single 580 on ultra, no problems there...but i have 3...the game is only playable in tri-sli with Vsync enabled...but with Vsync enabled the game feels sluggish and annoying when compared to how the game feels with a single card...

The game does play beautifully with tri-sli enabled, BUT i get terrible dark green screen flashing and weird audio sounds during the flashing. Only reason i am complaining is because when i fraps things i fraps at 60fps and full screen, this is hell on a single 580 but does beautifully when tri sli is enabled with Vsync forced off, although this brings me back to the terrible screen flashing with audio bugs....

Will this be fixed? I want to fraps the crap out of this game without sacrificing quality, and using my 3 cards can accomplish this, but the graphic and audio glitches prevent this from happening when using tri-sli....

Anyone?









EDIT:When frappsing with tri-sli enabled and Vsync forced on (to get rid of graphic and audio bug) it is still hard to get smooth recording sessions.
I wish the game played as smooth as it does with 1 card with 3, so i can fraps smoother.


----------



## Razi3l

It doesn't really matter much which GPU you have, fraps will still do you a hit on the FPS. Even if you record onto an SSD (I presume you don't) it would still be less than your intented FPS. Don't bother with it, the end result should look smooth even if it won't while recording. I leave a cap at 60 (fraps) but if I record I get around 40-45fps in this game but it still looks fine when playing back. I'd just enable 1 GPU for now.

By the way are you running the latest beta drivers?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> It doesn't really matter much which GPU you have, fraps will still do you a hit on the FPS. Even if you record onto an SSD (I presume you don't) it would still be less than your intented FPS. Don't bother with it, the end result should look smooth even if it won't while recording. I leave a cap at 60 (fraps) but if I record I get around 40-45fps in this game but it still looks fine when playing back. I'd just enable 1 GPU for now.
> By the way are you running the latest beta drivers?


I see, i guess i was under the impression that if things stuttered while recording that would be the result in the playback video itself.

And yes i am definitely running the latest drivers. I do hope though that something comes out that will let me play with tri-sli enabled without the dark green screen flashes and audio glitching.


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I see, i guess i was under the impression that if things stuttered while recording that would be the result in the playback video itself.
> 
> And yes i am definitely running the latest drivers. I do hope though that something comes out that will let me play with tri-sli enabled without the dark green screen flashes and audio glitching.


The multi-gpu support for skyrim probably isn't that good yet seeing how it just recently came out and such.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> The multi-gpu support for skyrim probably isn't that good yet seeing how it just recently came out and such.


yeah i guess you are right, i guess disabling SLI is a small price to play for such a great game.

Anyway i was just playing, and i am doing the quest for the college of magic at winterhold...No matter what spell i use the game keeps crashing when i have to interact with the "resonating force" you have to cast a spell at it to break the wall...but every time i do...game freezes and i have to ctrl+alt+del to manually close the game. Antyone else experience this?


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> The multi-gpu support for skyrim probably isn't that good yet seeing how it just recently came out and such.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i guess you are right, i guess disabling SLI is a small price to play for such a great game.
> 
> Anyway i was just playing, and i am doing the quest for the college of magic at winterhold...No matter what spell i use the game keeps crashing when i have to interact with the "resonating force" you have to cast a spell at it to break the wall...but every time i do...game freezes and i have to ctrl+alt+del to manually close the game. Antyone else experience this?
Click to expand...

Never got that, but I always crash to desktop randomly.. and it happens quite a few times. Try using different spells maybe? or equip the amulet first? idk


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razi3l*
> 
> It doesn't really matter much which GPU you have, fraps will still do you a hit on the FPS. Even if you record onto an SSD (I presume you don't) it would still be less than your intented FPS. Don't bother with it, the end result should look smooth even if it won't while recording. I leave a cap at 60 (fraps) but if I record I get around 40-45fps in this game but it still looks fine when playing back. I'd just enable 1 GPU for now.
> 
> By the way are you running the latest beta drivers?


When recording record to a different HDD that the game is on, it helps a lot.

Also does anyone know of any patch (out, or coming out) that fixes the bad AMD/ATi performance?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Will this be fixed? I want to fraps the crap out of this game without sacrificing quality, and using my 3 cards can accomplish this, but the graphic and audio glitches prevent this from happening when using tri-sli....
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:When frappsing with tri-sli enabled and Vsync forced on (to get rid of graphic and audio bug) it is still hard to get smooth recording sessions.
> I wish the game played as smooth as it does with 1 card with 3, so i can fraps smoother.


As previously asked, are you saving your recorded FRAPS footage to your SSD or HDD?

FRAPS recording and lagging is dependant on your HDD. The faster your HDD, or closer to the inner edge of the platter, the better your FRAPS gaming whilst recording will be.
GPU plays no bearing in the smoothness of the recordings themselves.

A short-stroked primary partition of an internal storage drive will perform much better than recording to your OS Hard Drive (Don't think this applies to SSD's though I imagine it will cause wear over time).


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> As previously asked, are you saving your recorded FRAPS footage to your SSD or HDD?
> FRAPS recording and lagging is dependant on your HDD. The faster your HDD, or closer to the inner edge of the platter, the better your FRAPS gaming whilst recording will be.
> GPU plays no bearing in the smoothness of the recordings themselves.
> A short-stroked primary partition of an internal storage drive will perform much better than recording to your OS Hard Drive (Don't think this applies to SSD's though I imagine it will cause wear over time).


Well i have a SSD that only my OS is on, the rest is on my 500gb WD black. I guess i could invest on a drive solely for fraps.


----------



## MLJS54

Just checking to see if there's an official fix yet from ATI?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackeduphard*
> 
> How do u kill giants!!!


With a bow. My character is ridiculously skilled with a bow, and every bit of his armour pads the archery stat. Trippe damage sneak first shot takes about half of his health.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Okay, so I finally got back to Whiterum to continue with the Companion storyline (all I did was have one little drinking match....yeesh!), anyhooser I kitted up my dear Lydia with some nice gear, and she just got swapped for a Companion to do the quest.

Can I get her back at some point, and where would she be?

[EDIT] It's cool, found her sitting at the table in my bedroom drinking ale or something, hahaha. She's wearing her normal armor at the moment, but she's got the sword I gave her still, so I imagine she's got the armor still.


----------



## Vrait

The dungeon variety is quite nice. Just found an underwater fortress filled with necromancers. Haha


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Anyone know the easiest way to get to Riften at level 6? I want to join the thieves guild.
> Also, anyone tried dual-wielding daggers yet? The damage output is pretty good! I kill some enemies before they even have time to attack me. Much better than my previous steel sword and iron shield.


Find a horse and cart outside of Whiterun, it costs about 50 gold I believe.


----------



## loop0001

bother....for some odd reason all of Whiterun is trying to kill me... the only thing i can think of for the reason is because i killed Hilda in Riverwood....stupid crow sent thugs after me so i wanted revenge and took her soul... no witnesses, at night, no one knew...

unintended consequences... ... any help?

so i may reroll because i cant figure it out..

dont mind that...i always enjoy the start of games the most..

always in the pursuit of better understanding of this game


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> yeah i guess you are right, i guess disabling SLI is a small price to play for such a great game.
> Anyway i was just playing, and i am doing the quest for the college of magic at winterhold...No matter what spell i use the game keeps crashing when i have to interact with the "resonating force" you have to cast a spell at it to break the wall...but every time i do...game freezes and i have to ctrl+alt+del to manually close the game. Antyone else experience this?


It happened to me too!
So I loaded up again, and this time I just quickly pushed the mouse click to do the spell!
Just give it a quick blast of magic


----------



## Grief

Do any of the upgrades in the Whiterun house get you an enchanter table?


----------



## Razi3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Do any of the upgrades in the Whiterun house get you an enchanter table?


I think there is an alchemy table on the first floor somewhere, i've upgraded the house but never got one I think. xD


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi everybody, I decided to have a play around on the cheats in Skyrim. I used the player.advskill and leveled up all my skills. The game characters only go to *level 80*. Now I'm playing as a battlemage all rounder atm and have 1190 points total to put into magicka health or stamina, I have no idea what points to put it into? anybody?...


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Do any of the upgrades in the Whiterun house get you an enchanter table?


Just an alchemy table, no enchanter table.


----------



## DBEAU

I feel bad. I rarely get to spend time with Lydia but whenever I come home she's just pacing back and forth in the house. I wish she'd just relax, I'm a busy guy.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Luckily for me performance is okay at the moment. Smooth FPS (probably around 40), ultra settings, 1680x1050. Haven't checked CPU usage but I'm fairly sure my GPU was at 99/100%.


Its smooth for me too, Ultra Settings [email protected] with sig rig.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Find a horse and cart outside of Whiterun, it costs about 50 gold I believe.


It was 1000 gold for me..


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I feel bad. I rarely get to spend time with Lydia but whenever I come home she's just pacing back and forth in the house. I wish she'd just relax, I'm a busy guy.












And to the guy who asked - no, AMD recently released 11.11 CAP2 which (to my great anger) did NOT include a new profile for skyrim.


----------



## krnb0iek

A very frightened wolf.. I couldn't kill him after I saw this face lol.


A screenshot of a dragon slaying. Took like 20 screen shots and thought this one came out the best.


----------



## Metaldude

As long as everything lines up I really love that particular dragon kill animation. Looks very odd when you're standing on the air next to it's head though haha.


----------



## krnb0iek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metaldude*
> 
> As long as everything lines up I really love that particular dragon kill animation. Looks very odd when you're standing on the air next to it's head though haha.


Haha I was actually on the dragon's head. Here's a series of screenshots that I took.

http://imgur.com/a/vUFrM#wDt9U


----------



## Milamber

I think I have messed up my skill path a little, even though I am level 10 now. Is there a way of resetting it without restarting the game?


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I think I have messed up my skill path a little, even though I am level 10 now. Is there a way of resetting it without restarting the game?


Should be able to do it with console commands

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/16/skyrim-console-commands-let-you-cheat-and-do-other-stuff/


----------



## Milamber

Thanks, but Im not sure I can do it.

I can add skills, but I dont want to do that I just want to retain the skill points I have and just reset them.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> For folks that just need a free 'somewhere to store crap', go to the Mage's College in Winterhold. Once you get in (simple as casting one fire spell), they give you your own bedroom, and it has two nightstands you can use for storage. Not the *most* convenient 'house' because it does take about 15 seconds to run there from the quick travel arrival point, but hey, it's free. I keep my 'ingredients' in one nightstand, and use the other for storing my smithing materials.
> 
> Of course, that was before I completed all the College quests last night (man I hate that dude who has the Staff of Magnus ... thank dog for the ability to save at anytime in this game!), and got the sweet room upstairs for myself. My digs are a Mage's paradise now!
> 
> If you're having trouble w/magicka amounts, by the time you get through the College quests you end up with quite a good amount of +magicka regen and -spell cost gear as rewards or loot. Think I now have two pieces that feature +100% magicka regen (headgear and a robe). Haven't tried them out in battle yet but I have to think the two together are going to be a significant help in that regard. I have also taken +magicka as my level up about 2/3 of the time.


That was one of the fist things I did, and ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



it landed me at the bottom of Labyrintian at level 13-14. Morokei is the guy with the staff - he's also the guy with the 120 point lighting bolts flying from his fingers into my squishy 140 point life total. So far it has been the only battle where I have actually needed to use a Shout. I would sprint to the end of a long hallway, several pulses of Morokei's uber-lightning flashing one step behind me along the way, activate Slow Time, hit him with a few of my own ticklishly light Apprentice-level lightning bolts, and then hide behind the corner until cooldowns and mana were recovered. He'd slowly glide over to my hiding spot, but before he got there I would sprint past him to the other end of the hallway and repeat the jaw-clenchingly reckless exercise.



The headgear and robe are nice, I've been using them for a few levels now, but not as nice as I'd hoped. Apparently, no matter how much +mana regen you have, it still comes back slow as mudcrabs while you are in battle. In other words, +mana regen only works when you don't need it. If you are not in combat it does not matter if it takes 5 seconds or 5 minutes to refill your mana - not casting spells is an option at that point. It is not an acceptable option during a fight. Hopefully the modders will fix it.


----------



## Grief

This is pretty cool, found it from the list of console commands
Quote:


> coc qasmoke
> Bethesda's handily included a room with every single in-game item in it - type this command to go straight there. It might take a while to load - there are thousands of items here. Type "coc Riverwood" to return to the game.


----------



## Partol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> So basically the game runs great on a single 580 on ultra, no problems there...but i have 3...the game is only playable in tri-sli with Vsync enabled...but with Vsync enabled the game feels sluggish and annoying when compared to how the game feels with a single card...


I can confirm that a single overclocked GTX 580 is enough for Ultra/High settings at 1080p (16xAF, FXAA, 0xAA, 100% view distance) and maybe almost enough with 3D vision on too. turned off AA because I dont see much improvement while FXAA and v-sync are enabled. Skyrim seems more cpu limited than gpu. My core i3 @4.15GHz is barely fast enough to run Skyrim in 2D and, in many outdoor places, not fast enough for 3D (triple buffering on). When my wood elf thief was down by the river, not far from Riverwood, with a companion, and fps was as low as 18-30fps in 2D and even lower in 3D. seeing 80-85% cpu usage on both cores with hyperthreading off. Tested fps in the center of Riverwood in the afternoon, while looking down the main street, with hyperthreading both on and off. fps was the same. 32-37fps in 2D (cpu bottleneck). 19-23fps in 3D (cpu bottleneck).

I'm still running 285.69 drivers because the 285.79 beta drivers are only for 64-bit windows. No complaints about graphics hardware performance. no stuttering with v-sync on, except when fps is low due to cpu bottleneck. The only mods I use are fov 90 and ini tweaks to improve shadows. I actually prefer the dreary,faded Skyrim colors than brighter, cheerful "oblivion-like" colors.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Lol, you guys are crazy. This game is not GPU-intensive at all. My 6870 runs it perfectly smooth at stock clocks, everything maxed out. 580 is WAY overkill for this.


----------



## cavallino

I played for like 6 hours today. I sat down to play and suddenly it's six hours later.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I played for like 6 hours today. I sat down to play and suddenly it's six hours later.


----------



## cavallino

Lol pretty much.
I am exaggerating a bit I did quit for a while in there


----------



## kevininsimi

Hrongar is pimp. They should name his sword Hrunting


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> It was 1000 gold for me..


you're not supposed to buy a horse silly; theres a horse cart next to the stables; just talk to the guy whos sitting there


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Here are the mods I am using:
> Landscape Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=329#content
> Armor Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=106
> FXAA: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131
> Faces: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26
> Night Sky: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=85#content
> Flora Overhaul: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141
> Here is a screen from that flora one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Landscape Textures mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:


What kind of FPS hit should one expect using these higher res mods ?


----------



## triallen

Not sure if this has been posted here before, but here is the Skyrim theme in 8 Bit glory...


----------



## StarDestroyer

I just downloaded the skyrim documentry, should be interesting


----------



## Advil

hi guys . need some advice regarding my mage , i currently play as pure mage but i start considering changing into a battlemage , is it good to try battlemage using bound sword and mage armor perks or it's not worth it ? should i ditch mage armor perk for some light armor ?!
and what is the perks cap in this game ? some say 70 others 50 .


----------



## Metaldude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Advil*
> 
> hi guys . need some advice regarding my mage , i currently play as pure mage but i start considering changing into a battlemage , is it good to try battlemage using bound sword and mage armor perks or it's not worth it ? should i ditch mage armor perk for some light armor ?!
> and *what is the perks cap in this game ? some say 70 others 50 .*


I read 80 from some "official" source, though I can't remember where exactly. I can say that I'm currently level 42, which means 41 perks, and I only have one skill at 100 and half my skills are <30. 70-80 is probably quite realistic.

Edit - My memory fails me from time to time....
Quote:


> The game will have a level cap of 50 however game director Todd Howard stated that the games "mathematical" level cap is 70.


Taken from elderscrolls.wikia.com


----------



## just_nuke_em

Is there any inherent bonus for mages to where robes like in Oblivion? (magical effectiveness went up)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> I just downloaded the skyrim documentry, should be interesting


Where can I get this?


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Is there any inherent bonus for mages to where robes like in Oblivion? (magical effectiveness went up)


Not according to what I've read. Your spells are cast at full power no matter what armor you are wearing.

However, the Archmage robes are outstanding. I don't think you could reproduce it with 100 enchanting and full enchanting perks.

My plan is to wear Archmage robes until I get 100 Enchanting and Smithing. At that point I hope to craft some dragon armor and jewelry to get 100% mana reduction for Restoration and Destruction (rendering +mana and +mana regen irrelevant).


----------



## Milamber

Does it make sense to go two handed warrior with a battle axe and shield using heavy armour? I don't plan on using any magic you see


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does it make sense to go *two handed* warrior with a battle axe *and shield* using heavy armour? I don't plan on using any magic you see


Uhhhh... Please clarify the bolded parts, because as your question stands now, it certainly does NOT make sense


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Uhhhh... Please clarify the bolded parts, because as your question stands now, it certainly does NOT make sense


Makes perfect sense. Whatsamatterwithyou? 1 hand = axe, 1 hand = shield. Both are warrior weapons


----------



## pjBSOD

I don't know if it's me being bad and not used to "difficult" games, but I find Destruction incredibly challenging. It makes the game incredibly fun, but at the same time, it's sort of annoying when fighting a really hard boss or objective. For example, when I was fighting Morekai, I literally sat there for an entire hour or so dying in _one_ cast from him. If I didn't die, I'd have to run off and hide and use practically most of my magicka healing myself. I'm going to be honest, after about two hours of trying to kill him, I just used a console kill command and moved on, I just couldn't beat him.

Also, I had to go into a cave to get some books for a guy at the mage college. When I got into the cave, I fought all of the mobs, and there was this guy with a 2 hander. If it hit me, I'd die instantly. I mean, I appreciate difficulty... but that's too difficult.

Am I missing something with being a mage?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I don't know if it's me being bad and not used to "difficult" games, but I find Destruction incredibly challenging. It makes the game incredibly fun, but at the same time, it's sort of annoying when fighting a really hard boss or objective. For example, when I was fighting Morekai, I literally sat there for an entire hour or so dying in _one_ cast from him. If I didn't die, I'd have to run off and hide and use practically most of my magicka healing myself. I'm going to be honest, after about two hours of trying to kill him, I just used a console kill command and moved on, I just couldn't beat him.
> Also, I had to go into a cave to get some books for a guy at the mage college. When I got into the cave, I fought all of the mobs, and there was this guy with a 2 hander. If it hit me, I'd die instantly. I mean, I appreciate difficulty... but that's too difficult.
> Am I missing something with being a mage?


I use heavy armor and don't go pure mage; battlemage FTW
pure mage just sucks in Skyrim because you run out of magica way too fast


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

GOD I love those 2 lords you can cast with 100 conjuration. it's easy mode for the game


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*
> 
> 
> GOD I love those 2 lords you can cast with 100 conjuration. it's easy mode for the game


whoa; what swords are those?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Uhhhh... Please clarify the bolded parts, because as your question stands now, it certainly does NOT make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sense. Whatsamatterwithyou? 1 hand = axe, 1 hand = shield. Both are warrior weapons
Click to expand...

That's One-handed+Shield. As far as common sense goes,"two-handed" refers to massive weapons that are wielded using BOTH hands. Now, if this was a Dungeons&Dragons-based game, you could actually wield a two-hander and a shield at once using the Monkey Grip feat, but this is TES we're talking about.


----------



## Xaero252

So, I got married to Camilla Valerius, and she left the place after the wedding ceremony, and I haven't been able to find her since. (Checked my only house, her normal abode, and the market, as well as made sure to check them each multiple times per day) Any ideas where I might be able to find her?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> So, I got married to Camilla Valerius, and she left the place after the wedding ceremony, and I haven't been able to find her since. (Checked my only house, her normal abode, and the market, as well as made sure to check them each multiple times per day) Any ideas where I might be able to find her?


You should go back inside the temple of Mara, she will talk to you about where to live. This happened with Sylgja too.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> whoa; what swords are those?


Conjured swords.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Conjured swords.


you have to learn them through a spell book right? you can dual wield them?


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Yup. You can cast one in each hand.

Dual wielding bound swords is epic. Prefer it to the battleaxe.


----------



## Alex132

Are there any enchantments to weapons that remain permanent? I have never been a fan of "does x damage only for y amount of hits" in any game.


----------



## pepejovi

All weapon enchantments run out, and you have to refill them with soul gems.

Also, how much damage do bound swords do? What tier are they on compared to normal weapons?


----------



## JMattes

I've hear mixed reviews on console cmds about it disabling achievements..

I'm just looking to reset my perks and put them into things I want to play.. (wasted a lot) anyone know a console cmd for that??

Don't want to disable achievements nor do I view it as cheating rele..

Help apprecited

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Is there any inherent bonus for mages to where robes like in Oblivion? (magical effectiveness went up)
> 
> 
> 
> Not according to what I've read. Your spells are cast at full power no matter what armor you are wearing.
> 
> However, the Archmage robes are outstanding. I don't think you could reproduce it with 100 enchanting and full enchanting perks.
> 
> My plan is to wear Archmage robes until I get 100 Enchanting and Smithing. At that point I hope to craft some dragon armor and jewelry to get 100% mana reduction for Restoration and Destruction (rendering +mana and +mana regen irrelevant).
Click to expand...

don't waste the time i attempted to do it no Armour can come close to the actual robes most i have got is 19% boost in regen and destruction using a enchantment pot with 100 enchantment while enchanting the Armour. I just ended up making jewelry+dragon gauntlets and boots that boosted range and destruction by 40%/25% and use either master robes of destruction for 150%regen and 25% destruction increase or arch mage for the 100%/15% to all spells.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I don't know if it's me being bad and not used to "difficult" games, but I find Destruction incredibly challenging. It makes the game incredibly fun, but at the same time, it's sort of annoying when fighting a really hard boss or objective. For example, when I was fighting Morekai, I literally sat there for an entire hour or so dying in _one_ cast from him. If I didn't die, I'd have to run off and hide and use practically most of my magicka healing myself. I'm going to be honest, after about two hours of trying to kill him, I just used a console kill command and moved on, I just couldn't beat him.
> Also, I had to go into a cave to get some books for a guy at the mage college. When I got into the cave, I fought all of the mobs, and there was this guy with a 2 hander. If it hit me, I'd die instantly. I mean, I appreciate difficulty... but that's too difficult.
> Am I missing something with being a mage?
> 
> 
> 
> I use heavy armor and don't go pure mage; battlemage FTW
> pure mage just sucks in Skyrim because you run out of magica way too fast
Click to expand...

if you do it right its possible to never run out of mana unless your using wards, with my setup above and using recovery 1&2 from restoration i can basically blast thunder bolts/frost spears/firebolts all day long if i felt like it.


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Yes its the same engine.
> They call it the creation engine now, but it is still the gamebyro engine. Behtesda even came out and said in an interview that they only changed a couple things and then changed the name of the engine.
> Its pretty obvious that it is still the gamebyro engine since there is still alt-tab bug, doesn't use over 2GB of memory, lighting is still done the exact same way as Morrowind, mods from gamebyro engine still work perfectly in skyrim, even old gamebyro mod tools still work for skyrim.
> There isn't really any argument that it is a different engine, anyone who tells you that doesn't know what they are talking about.
> Nope, I'm talking purely about texture mods, lighting mods, engine edits, etc that are for the morrowind gamebyro engine.


Wow! Well if that is the case then you really do have to wonder just how amazing the game could have been if they had built a new engine but in the age of console ports etc this is par for the course. Not sure whether someone will ever have the balls to release a game that only the latest a greatest can play maxed out. Personally I think one of the 2 GPU houses should subsidise some sort of Crysis type beast of a game for this generation of PC. Treat it purely as an experiement, promotional, whatever........it would feel like they are giving something back to the enthusiast for supporting their hardware.


----------



## HipsterKitteh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Are there any enchantments to weapons that remain permanent? I have never been a fan of "does x damage only for y amount of hits" in any game.


I agree I found the enchantment system in Skyrim to be annoying in that respect.


----------



## dave12

I kinda like the enchanting deal. Carrying around a one hand ice axe, one hand lightning axe, and a soul trapping axe. Using the ice axe on melee mobs to sap stamina, lightning on casters to kill there mana, and the soul trap axe to make the kill to charge 10 million soul gems adds another dimension to combat.

Anyone know how to manipulate items in the game world? I haven't figured it out and my house is a mess. I saw it in the video on the skyrim site so I assume it's possible.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I kinda like the enchanting deal. Carrying around a one hand ice axe, one hand lightning axe, and a soul trapping axe. Using the ice axe on melee mobs to sap stamina, lightning on casters to kill there mana, and the soul trap axe to make the kill to charge 10 million soul gems adds another dimension to combat.
> Anyone know how to manipulate items in the game world? I haven't figured it out and my house is a mess. I saw it in the video on the skyrim site so I assume it's possible.


hold "E" then move as you desire
click E again to drop the object


----------



## Vrait




----------



## dave12

Ty.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> All weapon enchantments run out, and you have to refill them with soul gems.
> Also, how much damage do bound swords do? What tier are they on compared to normal weapons?


Ebony I think.

They instakill summoned/raised creatures, and trap souls. Epic.


----------



## EmL

Spoiler: Spoiler!



Just me whom came a lil' when finding the Elder Scoll? And that the Dwemer had one in their possession.


----------



## Quesenek

Can anyone answer this for me.
I looked at my skills and the perks are all at level 0 on everything. I can't click on anything and they're greyed out.
What am I missing?

For example my archery is level 77 and I haven't even unlocked Overdraw its at 0 out of 5...


----------



## pepejovi

You can unlock perks after leveling up, so you should have perk points to unlock perks... weird...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Uhhhh... Please clarify the bolded parts, because as your question stands now, it certainly does NOT make sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes perfect sense. Whatsamatterwithyou? 1 hand = axe, 1 hand = shield. Both are warrior weapons
Click to expand...

For a person with three arms maybe.







(read the parts he bolded again)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I've hear mixed reviews on console cmds about it disabling achievements..
> 
> I'm just looking to reset my perks and put them into things I want to play.. (wasted a lot) anyone know a console cmd for that??
> 
> Don't want to disable achievements nor do I view it as cheating rele..
> 
> Help apprecited
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


I dunno about anything disabling achievements, are there achievements on the PC? Thought that woulda been a console (PS3/Xbox) thing only...

Either way, go into your skills where the perks are and see what the code is for the perk you wish to remove here:- http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Perk_Codes_(Skyrim) and open up the console, then type:

*player.removeperk 00XXXXXX* :-This whole "XX00" being the code for the relative Perk

Rinse and repeat until your perk tree for that/them is gone, you'll need to back out into the game, then back into the skills menu to see the change.

To remove or reduce the skill level type:

*player.setav marksman 1* :-This reduces your skill level in Archery down to rank 1

To put perks you would've taken in, follow the respective Tree, getting the codes from that same Webpage, and type:

*player.addperk 00XXXXXX*

To get your skill level you would've taken up to it's respective level, type:

*player.setav smithing 47* :-Or whatever levels you "would have" been had you gone that route.

Repeat for other skills, using their names.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Can anyone answer this for me.
> I looked at my skills and the perks are all at level 0 on everything. I can't click on anything and they're greyed out.
> What am I missing?
> 
> For example my archery is level 77 and I haven't even unlocked Overdraw its at 0 out of 5...


How did you get to level 77 Archery without levelling up your character level, and not realising it?

Did you console your way to level 77 Archery?
Because if you did, you wouldn't have given yourself any perks from actually levelling up, and need to console them in. Every level your character goes up, you get a Perk point to spend.

If you didn't console, and genuinely took Archery to level 77, then I have no idea, I also dunno how you missed that with all the time you've been playing.


----------



## DoomDash

This been posted yet?

http://kotaku.com/5861221/hooray-now-you-can-kill-kids-in-skyrim


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This been posted yet?
> http://kotaku.com/5861221/hooray-now-you-can-kill-kids-in-skyrim


Sick, twisted, and wrong.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> For a person with three arms maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (read the parts he bolded again)
> I dunno about anything disabling achievements, are there achievements on the PC? Thought that woulda been a console (PS3/Xbox) thing only...
> Either way, go into your skills where the perks are and see what the code is for the perk you wish to remove here:- http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Perk_Codes_(Skyrim) and open up the console, then type:
> *player.removeperk 00XXXXXX* :-This whole "XX00" being the code for the relative Perk
> Rinse and repeat until your perk tree for that/them is gone, you'll need to back out into the game, then back into the skills menu to see the change.
> To remove or reduce the skill level type:
> *player.setav marksman 1* :-This reduces your skill level in Archery down to rank 1
> To put perks you would've taken in, follow the respective Tree, getting the codes from that same Webpage, and type:
> *player.addperk 00XXXXXX*
> To get your skill level you would've taken up to it's respective level, type:
> *player.setav smithing 47* :-Or whatever levels you "would have" been had you gone that route.
> Repeat for other skills, using their names.
> How did you get to level 77 Archery without levelling up your character level, and not realising it?
> Did you console your way to level 77 Archery?
> Because if you did, you wouldn't have given yourself any perks from actually levelling up, and need to console them in. Every level your character goes up, you get a Perk point to spend.
> If you didn't console, and genuinely took Archery to level 77, then I have no idea, I also dunno how you missed that with all the time you've been playing.


Thanks for the answers. I'm actually a level 80 in archery I forgot about the levels I gained lastnight.
Yeah for some reason it had the 360 controller ticked by default and my enter button did nothing. After I turned it off however it worked, so I guess the answer to my question and problem is user error lolz.
BTW I'm a legit level 80 archery no console commands for anything besides gold and carryweight.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Sick, twisted, and wrong.


Then you'll like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TozfAHsUk9o


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This been posted yet?
> http://kotaku.com/5861221/hooray-now-you-can-kill-kids-in-skyrim


Why would you wanna kill kids anyways? I think it's funny when the kid in Riverwood tells me he will let me go this time (Or something along those lines) When i have a sword bigger than he is.


----------



## Hyoketsu

I wonder if it's possible to alter the shout cast times. I'd like to eliminate the delay between the first and the following words. While having the option to choose the power of your shout is convenient, FUS RO DAH simply doesn't sound right with the long pause inbetween FUS and RO DAH. I want it to sound like it does in the trailer


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Why would you wanna kill kids anyways? I think it's funny when the kid in Riverwood tells me he will let me go this time (Or something along those lines) When i have a sword bigger than he is.


Why would you want to kill anybody innocent ? Cause its a game and it doesn't mean anything. Plus the kids can catch you stealing and you can't kill the tattle tale.


----------



## jacobrjett

Made me some dragonscale armour and enchanted it too, I feel badass lol

I wonder where I can locate a soul trap bow...

Edit: I bought the game last monday, so one week ago, I have 58 hours on my save file, thats on top of my work - my girlfriend told me its disgusting lol


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why would you want to kill anybody innocent ? Cause its a game and it doesn't mean anything. Plus the kids can catch you stealing and you can't kill the tattle tale.


Just to be clear, i DO realize it's a game.

But ok, your reasons are valid. I guess because i don't steal anything, i didn't consider witnesses


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Thanks for the answers. I'm actually a level 80 in archery I forgot about the levels I gained lastnight.
> Yeah for some reason it had the 360 controller ticked by default and my enter button did nothing. After I turned it off however it worked, so I guess the answer to my question and problem is user error lolz.
> BTW I'm a legit level 80 archery no console commands for anything besides gold and carryweight.


Yeah sorry, I just thought it was crazy to miss levelling up perks with such a high skill level, so came across a little harsh maybe.

Oooh, that's a crazy thing to happen though, hahaha.


----------



## aappss01

So do you guys think Bethesda will have the updates available for dl on their site? Because I use my game without steam and I'd really like to be able to update it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This been posted yet?
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5861221/hooray-now-you-can-kill-kids-in-skyrim


Finally. Now ima go slay some brats.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This been posted yet?
> http://kotaku.com/5861221/hooray-now-you-can-kill-kids-in-skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you wanna kill kids anyways? I think it's funny when the kid in Riverwood tells me he will let me go this time (Or something along those lines) When i have a sword bigger than he is.
Click to expand...

Some people call it _funny_; me - I call it _irritating_


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Sick, twisted, and wrong.


I love people who have such shallow morality that virtually killing virtual adults is a-ok yet virtually killing virtual children is a big no-no and the people who do it should be put in jail.

For me it is all about immersion. I may never kill a "child" in Skyrim, it still kills immersion for me knowing they are immortals.

But that is the great thing about mods, only people who want to use them have to.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I don't know if it's me being bad and not used to "difficult" games, but I find Destruction incredibly challenging. It makes the game incredibly fun, but at the same time, it's sort of annoying when fighting a really hard boss or objective. For example, when I was fighting Morekai, I literally sat there for an entire hour or so dying in _one_ cast from him. If I didn't die, I'd have to run off and hide and use practically most of my magicka healing myself. I'm going to be honest, after about two hours of trying to kill him, I just used a console kill command and moved on, I just couldn't beat him.
> 
> Also, I had to go into a cave to get some books for a guy at the mage college. When I got into the cave, I fought all of the mobs, and there was this guy with a 2 hander. If it hit me, I'd die instantly. I mean, I appreciate difficulty... but that's too difficult.
> 
> Am I missing something with being a mage?


You don't wear armor, so you take bigger hits, so you need a big life total to survive. I've been leveling roughly 1/2 mana and 1/2 health, but mostly mana early on.

The Morokai fight was the most difficult I've been in (was lvl 13-14 at the time, with 140-160 health, I forget exactly). I'd just hide from him until I had full mana, then activate Slow Time shout and hit him with a few spells, then go back into hiding before time resumed it's normal speed. I could actually survive one hit from him, with a sliver of health left. IIRC he killed me 3 times before I found a strategy that worked. The first time I just went in blasting and chugging potions (eventually ran out of potions and died), then I tried staying at long range and dodging (lightning is too fast to dodge reliably), then I tried stunning him with Unrelenting Force (it didn't last long enough and I got blasted to cinders before reaching a safe location).

If what you are doing isn't working, try something different.


----------



## DoomDash

Has anyone had the game just stop working with out changing anything? Mine is crashing at or even before the Bethesda logo. I've reverted my nvidia settings to default, checked the cache, ect.


----------



## Boyboyd

> Make dragonscale armour
> Give it to Lydia



Stupid HUD


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to alter the shout cast times. I'd like to eliminate the delay between the first and the following words. While having the option to choose the power of your shout is convenient, FUS RO DAH simply doesn't sound right with the long pause inbetween FUS and RO DAH. I want it to sound like it does in the trailer


Watch the trailer again. It's a different shout. Sounds like "Mus Fro Cha"


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> > Make dragonscale armour
> > Give it to Lydia
> 
> Stupid HUD


1. Open console
2. Type _tm_
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## DoomDash

Installed some textures, and I cannot for the life of me get them to work. I got the cool night sky to work, but not the rest. Every time I click load loose files it unchecks itself, so I'm thinking that may be a problem. I've googled it and tried everything I saw, including modding my ini file with that extra line. No dice.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to alter the shout cast times. I'd like to eliminate the delay between the first and the following words. While having the option to choose the power of your shout is convenient, FUS RO DAH simply doesn't sound right with the long pause inbetween FUS and RO DAH. I want it to sound like it does in the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the trailer again. It's a different shout. Sounds like "Mus Fro Cha"
Click to expand...

Nope. The animation is the same and the incantation is the same too. I trust my hearing, plus there are no other shouts that sound even remotely like this one. It's a FUS RO DAH, adjusted to the rhythm of the theme music. And I like it better this way.
Oh, also, FUS is the shout you normally learn first in the game. All trailers tend to include only the start-game stuff, so as not to spoil the surprise of the upcoming goodies. Skyrim isn't any different - an Iron set certainly isn't the most awesome one in this game, yet the trailer character still sports a full set of that featureless (horns excluded) lump of grey metal.


----------



## oomalikoo

greatest game ever!


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Dragon Shout Cooldown code!



Player.ForceAV ShoutRecoveryMult 0 (reduces cool-down period to zero seconds)
Player.ForceAV ShoutRecoveryMult 1 (set to default value)



This is the console code for dragon shout cooldown after you press ~ on the PC


----------



## Mygaffer

So who has had major problems with textures turning blue and pop in? In certain areas it is really bad. I am hoping it is something either Bethesda fixes or a driver update fixes.

Also, does anyone think Bethesda will fix the horrible feel mouse look currently has on PC or will they not touch that kind of stuff. It would be really nice if the spruced up some of the more "portier" aspects of the game on PC, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Boyboyd

Not to jynx it or anything, but i've not had any CTDs all weekend.


----------



## JMattes

On the way up the 7000 steps, as dragon showed up as I was talking tgo a women in front of one of those shines.. I killed it but now before it killed her.. I looted her body and she had an amulet that decreased the time between shouts by 20%

Hope that helps

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> So who has had major problems with textures turning blue and pop in? In certain areas it is really bad. I am hoping it is something either Bethesda fixes or a driver update fixes.
> Also, does anyone think Bethesda will fix the horrible feel mouse look currently has on PC or will they not touch that kind of stuff. It would be really nice if the spruced up some of the more "portier" aspects of the game on PC, if you know what I mean.


I Have :


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I Have :


Wow, I've never had it that bad. Hopefully one of the first things they fix in a future patch. I really hope by the time it is all said and done Bethesda makes the PC experience for Skyrim a much better one.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dragon Shout Cooldown code!
> 
> 
> 
> Player.ForceAV ShoutRecoveryMult 0 (reduces cool-down period to zero seconds)
> Player.ForceAV ShoutRecoveryMult 1 (set to default value)
> 
> 
> 
> This is the console code for dragon shout cooldown after you press ~ on the PC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> On the way up the 7000 steps, as dragon showed up as I was talking tgo a women in front of one of those shines.. I killed it but now before it killed her.. I looted her body and she had an amulet that decreased the time between shouts by 20%
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks for the suggestions, but I didn't mean the cooldown - I just want the shout to be pronounced without the pause inbetween the first and the following two words


----------



## BankaiKiller

guys I can honestly say that this is the best rpg I have played ever lol... I am currently playing a High elf mage, with a specialization in destruction damage, i'm going mainly for fire and ice, and then warding, and restoration for defense. I have been training at the mage school, and finally finished my first dungeon, and got a shout. I love my new ability that allows me to dual wield any spell and then combine it together to make it more powerful and just rape enemies easily with it. this games such a blast lol. I'm going to wait till like level 5 - 10 before I go take on a dragon for its soul to unlock my shout I got though.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Sick, twisted, and wrong.


What is wrong with killing kids in a game? People did it in real life all the time, this is just a game. It's polygons, they aren't even real. If you think that is twisted and wrong, you shouldn't play a game that you can kill people in.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Since i dont quite feel like scanning through 194 pages of posts....

does anyone have a fix for not being able to rotate items when viewing them :\

This is probably my biggest complaint with the game. I cant rotate or zoom in on my dragon claws so i have to sit there and stare at it for 20 minutes to figure out the freaking symbol combo...







Thanks bethsoft, I love your new menus. Its the worst ive ever used in a game. Ever.

thanks


----------



## theturbofd

saw the nice sky and decided to make a panorama


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Since i dont quite feel like scanning through 194 pages of posts....
> does anyone have a fix for not being able to rotate items when viewing them :\
> This is probably my biggest complaint with the game. I cant rotate or zoom in on my dragon claws so i have to sit there and stare at it for 20 minutes to figure out the freaking symbol combo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bethsoft, I love your new menus. Its the worst ive ever used in a game. Ever.
> thanks


And you used the mouse to click-hold on the picture in your inventory and rotate it around that way, right?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Then you'll like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TozfAHsUk9o


Hahaha.

"Funny story".


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> saw the nice sky and decided to make a panorama


Lovely pic man









Does anyone else dislike the movement feel in 3rd person? Seems sluggish pressing WASD, then going into 1st person it feels great.


----------



## Fortunex

Yeah, third person movement is delayed.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> And you used the mouse to click-hold on the picture in your inventory and rotate it around that way, right?


I have this annoying problem also and Nothing happens when I click-hold on the item and try to move it...


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Since i dont quite feel like scanning through 194 pages of posts....
> does anyone have a fix for not being able to rotate items when viewing them :\
> This is probably my biggest complaint with the game. I cant rotate or zoom in on my dragon claws so i have to sit there and stare at it for 20 minutes to figure out the freaking symbol combo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bethsoft, I love your new menus. Its the worst ive ever used in a game. Ever.
> thanks


Hit 'c' when looking at the item, I'm pretty sure it zooms into the item and let's you look at it.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *himynamesnoah*
> 
> Hit 'c' when looking at the item, I'm pretty sure it zooms into the item and let's you look at it.


That makes it closer and bigger but still nothing happens when I try to move the item around...


----------



## mrsmiles

well i've been stuck with the same leather crafted armor anyone is able to make for the past 28 levels, are there any quests that give out better armor? i'd like to stick to light armor.

i like playing the rogue type of character, i dual wield daggers, sneak and illusions (at 81) as a tip to other that may take illusion, it can be leveled really easy if you continually cast muffle.


----------



## Dooginater

Having a crashing issue with the last step of the dark brotherhood quest. Keeps crashing at random points during scene. I tried disabling sli but it seemed to have no effect. Read online others were having this issue. Not sure if I can turn around and go outside and save going into the sanctuary for later or if Its on a time limit. Any help would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> well i've been stuck with the same leather crafted armor anyone is able to make for the past 28 levels, are there any quests that give out better armor? i'd like to stick to light armor.
> i like playing the rogue type of character, i dual wield daggers, sneak and illusions (at 81) as a tip to other that may take illusion, it can be leveled really easy if you continually cast muffle.


I completed a quest where I had to warn the Jarl of the dragon threat to some village.. the Jarl gave me steel armour. Im level 6 currently

Alternatively, you could gather armour from your fallen foes - wear it or sell it - buy better armour.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> well i've been stuck with the same leather crafted armor anyone is able to make for the past 28 levels, are there any quests that give out better armor? i'd like to stick to light armor.
> i like playing the rogue type of character, i dual wield daggers, sneak and illusions (at 81) as a tip to other that may take illusion, it can be leveled really easy if you continually cast muffle.


Crafting is generally the best way to get armor. You get it a lot earlier than you would generally get it from loot (in my experience).


----------



## Thedark1337

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=877








Changes the faces of the target dummies to trollfaces. Now thats awesome

found another one that changes the Falkreath shield image to a trollface. http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=844

Brilliant. What else needs a trollface?

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=834

an ice troll trolling?

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=811

.... Ok the memes need to stop now, forever alone solitude shield.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changes the faces of the target dummies to trollfaces. Now thats awesome
> found another one that changes the Falkreath shield image to a trollface. http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=844
> Brilliant. What else needs a trollface?
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=834
> an ice troll trolling?


The last ones pretty freaky lolz.


----------



## Thedark1337

im looking at all the mods and as i come across them, people are starting to add memes to the characters and armor. Will edit my post as i find more


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> That makes it closer and bigger but still nothing happens when I try to move the item around...


This is a problem experienced by everyone who DL'd the Razor1911 copy... lol


----------



## Hexa

Can someone go to the college outside and look at the ground. Maybe it's just me but I think maybe something is messing up. The snow on the steps looks horrible..

Does yours look like that?


----------



## pjBSOD

Just installed a bunch of mods including the one that allows Skyrim to use more than 2GBs of RAM, gonna fire it up and see the differences. I wasn't having CTD crashes until today, plus you need it for good performance with mods, so I'd figure I'd install it.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Uhh... I think I just won Skyrim.

*Spoiler! Don't open unless you have done at least the introduction to the Dark Brotherhood!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> Uhh... I think I just won Skyrim.
> 
> *Spoiler! Don't open unless you have done at least the introduction to the Dark Brotherhood!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha







Well,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



instead of robbing her blind, I killed her, THEN robbed her blind... Which was followed by the release of the prisoners and the annihilation of the brotherhood







It really pains me letting that annoying crone (in the middle) live, though. Next time, she's instantly getting an axe to the head, no questions asked.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> instead of robbing her blind, I killed her, THEN robbed her blind... Which was followed by the release of the prisoners and the annihilation of the brotherhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really pains me letting that annoying crone (in the middle) live, though. Next time, she's instantly getting an axe to the head, no questions asked.


Yeah,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was actually really surprised you could kill her. I thought for sure the game wouldn't let you kill her to save money on developing another story path. Even though the path of killing the brotherhood was really lame it was still very interesting. I agree though on that annoying lady in the middle. It takes so much out of me to not kill her. xD


----------



## iDeal

Love this thread but may back out until I finish Skryim...the spoilers (without warning) are becoming quite ridiculous. C'mon guys.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Love this thread but may back out until I finish Skryim...the spoilers (without warning) are becoming quite ridiculous. C'mon guys.


Don't read any until you don't mind spoilers. That's why the tags are there.


----------



## Swiftes




----------



## Hexa

Hey guys I made another post on overclock.net in the software section about trying to add music to the menu at the start of the screen. http://www.overclock.net/t/1171150/how-to-convert-audio-to-xwm-for-in-game-music-use-through-mods#post_15736891

Can anyone read that and see if they have any suggestions for me?


----------



## sockpirate

so , let me know if i did miss it, but what happened to that "big day 1 patch" that we were supposed to get? Anyone?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Can someone go to the college outside and look at the ground. Maybe it's just me but I think maybe something is messing up. The snow on the steps looks horrible..
> Does yours look like that?


Yup, pretty much. That is one of the more terrible-looking textures in the game.


----------



## selfsurf

can I not put 2 petty souls in a common soul gem?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf*
> 
> can I not put 2 petty souls in a common soul gem?


Nope. 1 soul per gem, even if that's a petty soul in a grand or black gem.


----------



## Mr.Pie

question; how do you sell stolen goods? I think i've got a glitch on my game; I crafted a tonne of dwarven gloves, armor and bows; I dropped them off at my arch mage room at the castle. (already completed winterhold collage quests); I go back to pick them up to sell but I find out it now says stolen?







that was so many games ago; so I wouldn't be able to find saves for it

anyway to get rid of them? I want to sell em; but I can't to normal NPC's as it just says "stolen" and won't shop up in the selling screen


----------



## BankaiKiller

ok.... So I stole a horse and road it to another city, and when I dismounted the horse disappeared into a wall and I think it glitched out and went back to it's respawn point in its city lol....


----------



## jacobrjett

I made 100,000 gold today









and level 100 archery today, and i hit level 100 smithing yesterday

I have played this game for 64 hours in 7 days, with about 25 hours of work in that time too, my girlfriend told me its disgusting


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so , let me know if i did miss it, but what happened to that "big day 1 patch" that we were supposed to get? Anyone?


It was small, and steam did the update automatically, IIRC.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> question; how do you sell stolen goods? I think i've got a glitch on my game; I crafted a tonne of dwarven gloves, armor and bows; I dropped them off at my arch mage room at the castle. (already completed winterhold collage quests); I go back to pick them up to sell but I find out it now says stolen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was so many games ago; so I wouldn't be able to find saves for it
> anyway to get rid of them? I want to sell em; but I can't to normal NPC's as it just says "stolen" and won't shop up in the selling screen


Thieves Guild Related.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Riften thieves guild. Below the market, in the sewers, or whatever they call it. Or get the perk in speech craft.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> question; how do you sell stolen goods? I think i've got a glitch on my game; I crafted a tonne of dwarven gloves, armor and bows; I dropped them off at my arch mage room at the castle. (already completed winterhold collage quests); I go back to pick them up to sell but I find out it now says stolen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was so many games ago; so I wouldn't be able to find saves for it
> anyway to get rid of them? I want to sell em; but I can't to normal NPC's as it just says "stolen" and won't shop up in the selling screen


You can go to a merchant in Windhelm too.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Thieves Guild Related.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Riften thieves guild. Below the market, in the sewers, or whatever they call it. Or get the perk in speech craft.


Thanks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How do I start the quest then? I believe I've already explored the sewers underneath and found this bar (I forgot what its called) and there was a guy that could help me level my sneak skill


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How do I start the quest then? I believe I've already explored the sewers underneath and found this bar (I forgot what its called) and there was a guy that could help me level my sneak skill





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Talk to the loudmouth guy at the market in riften, Bryndjolf (or something). And do his task


----------



## SafeKlok

Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but here's a Skyrim Perks Calculator


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*
> 
> Not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but here's a Skyrim Perks Calculator


Great post! I think im going to use that when I go to respec all my perks tonight.. hopefully it isnt 2 hard to figure it out.


----------



## Grief

Just thought I would add a couple mods to my master list, and share them with you guys as well.

Skyrim HD: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
(I would not recommend overwriting any files from other mods with Skyrim HD, they are only 2k size textures. There are some nice ones in there though.)
Improved Rock and Mountain Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=849
High Quality Eyes: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=498

Ones I have found before:

Landscape Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=329#content
Armor Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=106
FXAA: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131
(Install pre-set 1 to get the sharpen effect)
Faces: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26
Night Sky: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=85#content
Flora Overhaul: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141


----------



## Boyboyd

Some great ones there. I'll be installing the rock and mountain ones when i get home. So far the rock textures are the worst i've found.

Another good one is Improved water

2048x2048 water. The screenshots don't' do it justice.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Some great ones there. I'll be installing the rock and mountain ones when i get home. So far the rock textures are the worst i've found.
> Another good one is Improved water
> 2048x2048 water. The screenshots don't' do it justice.


I should say as much, the original vs new comparison has the older one looking better to me.


----------



## Smallville

Skyrim killed my computer.







Just kidding. My power supply died while I was playing yesterday which sucked. Good thing I saved a couple minutes before it happened.

Is there a way to undo your skills? I have been splitting up my points between one handed weapons, blocking, archery, and a little healing. I feel that not focusing in one "tree" will screw me over in the long run.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville*
> 
> Skyrim killed my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. My power supply died while I was playing yesterday which sucked. Good thing I saved a couple minutes before it happened.
> 
> Is there a way to undo your skills? I have been splitting up my points between one handed weapons, blocking, archery, and a little healing. I feel that not focusing in one "tree" will screw me over in the long run.


AcTually you should be okay, you can max out about 4 trees all told and for things like one handed you won't need the whole thing if you stick to a weapon type.


----------



## calavera

Can you join multiple factions? I know you have to chose between the 2 or 3 major factions in war with each other but can you join everything else? Like can I be in the companion, thief..etc all at once?


----------



## blackbalt89

Has anyone else in here gone the cheap route and used console commands for things such as ingots and gold?

I was getting sick of getting my arse handed to me so I found codes for money and ingots and forged some Daedric armor after making about 10000000000000 iron daggers.

I usually don't cheat but I couldn't even take out dragons as it was and it was getting annoying.









My next playthrough will be cheat free but I'm wondering if I'm alone here.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Has anyone else in here gone the cheap route and used console commands for things such as ingots and gold?
> I was getting sick of getting my arse handed to me so I found codes for money and ingots and forged some Daedric armor after making about 10000000000000 iron daggers.
> I usually don't cheat but I couldn't even take out dragons as it was and it was getting annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next playthrough will be cheat free but I'm wondering if I'm alone here.


I started a game and missed a few things so when I restarted i gave myself 5000 septims to get me back where I was before I restarted. no other cheating for me though.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> I started a game and missed a few things so when I restarted i gave myself 5000 septims to get me back where I was before I restarted. no other cheating for me though.


If missing a few things was that game ruining then I probably missed a whole lot of stuff.









Probably why I couldn't hold myself when it came to dragons.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> If missing a few things was that game ruining then I probably missed a whole lot of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably why I couldn't hold myself when it came to dragons.


Nothing was game ruining, I just rushed into things the first time. I thought the game was going to be crap (I hated oblivion, Fallout 3/NV) but I ended up getting really into it and before I knew it I had a house, a full set of steel plate armour but I hadn't really payed that much attention at the start.


----------



## Alex132

I just gave myself some decent amount of gold


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I just gave myself some decent amount of gold


I can't stop going into the secret store room









Lynda is now so kitted out. I don't need to even do much fighting


----------



## nvidiagamer

Ok guys, I'll come out and say it. Because I feel like I'm way over powered now and the game is just too easy, I feel like I'm already getting bored! Now, I'm not even a 100% completionist. I just like to play and go through the story. However, I have been doing tons of side quests and barely have touched on the main story here. I'll be honest, I feel that the game is just too easy and even though they did a great job in designing the caves and what not and none are copy and pasted, I feel like you go through these caves and you end up with nothing of importance. Like seriously, maybe these aren't my types of games and you guys love to just explore but how much exploring can you do when most of the loot you get is worthless? I feel no sense of accomplishment what-so-ever. Maybe I'll just do the main storyline and just beat it.


----------



## Grief

Found another mod:

High Quality Eyes: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=498

Click spoiler to see high-res images I took with this mod installed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!































Master List:

High Quality Eyes: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=498
Armor Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=106
FXAA: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131
(Install pre-set 1 to get the sharpen effect)
Faces: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26
Night Sky: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=85#content
Flora Overhaul: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141
Skyrim HD: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
Improved Rock and Mountain Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=849

I have been crashing a lot with some landscape mods installed, I believe the Landscape texture pack is the main culprit.
Landscape Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=329#content


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I can't stop going into the secret store room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynda is now so kitted out. I don't need to even do much fighting


whats this?


----------



## Fortunex

I beat the game without cheats, was really easy.

Now that I've beaten it (the main storyline at least), I use cheats from time to time to speed things up because it's boringly easy.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Has anyone else in here gone the cheap route and used console commands for things such as ingots and gold?
> I was getting sick of getting my arse handed to me so I found codes for money and ingots and forged some Daedric armor after making about 10000000000000 iron daggers.
> I usually don't cheat but I couldn't even take out dragons as it was and it was getting annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next playthrough will be cheat free but I'm wondering if I'm alone here.


No, I haven't. I've actually only had two battles that were really challenging ... the final boss battle for the amulet of Gauldur, and the one for the Staff of Magnus ... The dwarven ruins (part of the mage college questline, think it was called Mgardt or something like that) were also a solid challenge pretty much throughout.

Basically I feel like the system they set up that deals w/the level of difficulty works really well (however it works ... I don't really know it operates) ... the boss battles are generally tough and require strategy, including figuring out the best weapons to use, and various potions and scrolls ... but they're not impossible (esp. given you can save at any time).

Most of the dungeon rabble though haven't been that hard (dwarven ruins aside) ... the challenge is when you get to the bosses. I've focused a lot on my destruction magic, so it's at like 53 even though my toon is only like level14. The two-handed spells with 'stagger' perk are awesome ... that couple extra seconds you get by staggering your enemies is considerably more useful than one might anticipate.

Do you have a follower you've outfitted with some nice gear? Because it can be really helpful to have someone fighting on your side and drawing aggro for you


----------



## rogueblade

Well this has to be the best skyrim related post I have seen yet, so epic.

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/11/21/skyrim-lydia-death/


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Lydia just died.


----------



## Yvese

I wanted to see what would happen when 12 dragons invade a city so I spawned them lol


----------



## charlesquik

nOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> I wanted to see what would happen when 12 dragons invade a city so I spawned them lol


What happens? any pics?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Ok guys, I'll come out and say it. Because I feel like I'm way over powered now and the game is just too easy, I feel like I'm already getting bored! Now, I'm not even a 100% completionist. I just like to play and go through the story. However, I have been doing tons of side quests and barely have touched on the main story here. I'll be honest, I feel that the game is just too easy and even though they did a great job in designing the caves and what not and none are copy and pasted, I feel like you go through these caves and you end up with nothing of importance. Like seriously, maybe these aren't my types of games and you guys love to just explore but how much exploring can you do when most of the loot you get is worthless? I feel no sense of accomplishment what-so-ever. Maybe I'll just do the main storyline and just beat it.


Indeed-o. This game is a breeze. I'm having a hard time holding myself back from cranking the difficulty up to the max, but then I wouldn't have much to look forward to in the next playthrough. I'll probably persevere and complete most of the game now, then replay it with a ton of mods and on the master diff after a couple of months.

I can't really see how anyone could find Skyrim difficult enough to cheat... Granted, I don't know the inconveniences mages have to face, but my melee character (who would actually greatly benefit from a bit of perk rearrangement) mops the floor with anything that moves. The only ones to pose any semblance of a threat are groups of dual-casting mages scaled to my level (40 at the moment), since I'm not yet using any anti-magic equipment. Still, a few healing potions and several maimed corpses later, I come out victorious. I heard someone (I think it was in this thread) say that those elder dragons were tough... Well, they aren't. Or, at least, they don't scale well. It took what - 4 dual-wielded power strikes to take one out, and it had barely scraped a few millimeters off my HP bar (armour rating was at ~600). I do agree they're tougher than the basic ones, though. Those weaklings only take ~2-3 power strikes before becoming giant soulless skeletons.


----------



## blackbalt89

Wait, what's this secret store room people keep talking about?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> What happens? any pics?


There's a video









And well.. markath gets owned and I die after unsuccessfully trying to kill them with the console


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Wait, what's this secret store room people keep talking about?


There's a console command that teleports you to a room with every single item in the game. I haven't tried it yet, though.


Spoiler: The command



coc qasmoke
Teleports you to the developer testing hall, with every item in the game. Some items, like enchanted armor or weapons, may cause the game to crash.


----------



## =Tac=

Was there an update on Steam for anyone? Steam just d/l something small and now the game for me will get a few quick freezes in a row every once in a while. Had no issues earlier, maybe the video settings had changed on me or something.


----------



## Foxrun

I bumped it up to master and now dragons are gods lol. If I stayed at adept I could punch my way to victory


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Was there an update on Steam for anyone? Steam just d/l something small and now the game for me will get a few quick freezes in a row every once in a while. Had no issues earlier, maybe the video settings had changed on me or something.


They changed the exe. so you have to run steam to play.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> There's a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And well.. markath gets owned and I die after unsuccessfully trying to kill them with the console





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Console command "TGM" toggles god mode.


----------



## =Tac=

Not sure if this is a spoiler but...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was in a town and was testing out my new perk (assassin one that makes sneak and dagers deadly as heck) and I took some a-hole who bothered me earlier in the game. Anyways, I was just walking around and heard someone yelling help about finding a body and I thought it was the guy I just taken out. Turned out to be a guard was dead and I saw an arrow in a post near his body. Question is, are their others out in the world that will just kill like me? I know I've seen thieves and heard about murderers, but hadn't seen this yet. If so, or if it's part of a quest, than that's pretty cool. Unless that arrow was meant for me! lol


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Not sure if this is a spoiler but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a town and was testing out my new perk (assassin one that makes sneak and dagers deadly as heck) and I took some a-hole who bothered me earlier in the game. Anyways, I was just walking around and heard someone yelling help about finding a body and I thought it was the guy I just taken out. Turned out to be a guard was dead and I saw an arrow in a post near his body. Question is, are their others out in the world that will just kill like me? I know I've seen thieves and heard about murderers, but hadn't seen this yet. If so, or if it's part of a quest, than that's pretty cool. Unless that arrow was meant for me! lol












I missed.









I've never seen anything like this either. It's funny that the AI would attempt murder at all, makes the game feel more real.


----------



## Milamber

I am a wood elf using one handed weps, sword, shield and bow. Where is the best spot for training, would it be the companions? At some stage I would like to learn how to enchant my weps tho, where is best for that?









Thanks!


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I am a wood elf, using one handed weps, sword, shield and bow. Where is the best spot for training, would it be the companions? At some stage I would like to learn how to enchant my weps tho, where is best for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


You can pay to train if that's what you're asking.

Here are the locations of trainers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Skyrim_Trainers


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> whats this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Wait, what's this secret store room people keep talking about?


Open the console and put *coc qasmoke* and it loads you in the secret store room with two of every thing








And to get out put *coc riverwood*

note, ^^^ is a Q not a G coc qasmoke









The room is laggy, but worked fine for me


----------



## pjBSOD

Uh oh, can anybody help me out? It has to do with being a vampire, I'll put it in spoilers so I don't ruin anyone's experience if they haven't gotten this far yet.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was doing the quest line "Laid to Rest" in which you have to go and kill the Master Vampire to avenge the little girl's mother & her. I killed the master vampire except I got bitten apparently in the process. Now that I completed the quest, if I go to turn it in the guards stop me and force me to pay a bounty (I guess because I'm a vampire?).

How do I go about doing this so I can once again go into cities and such without guards seeing I'm a vampire? I have no problem being a vampire, I think it's awesome, especially if I can go sneak into people's houses at night and suck their blood


----------



## Wbroach23

this year

Edit: im poast 2011 lol sorry but on topic Wed. Im getting the game and can actually start playing instead of reading lol


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so , let me know if i did miss it, but what happened to that "big day 1 patch" that we were supposed to get? Anyone?


patch notes?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Uh oh, can anybody help me out? It has to do with being a vampire, I'll put it in spoilers so I don't ruin anyone's experience if they haven't gotten this far yet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing the quest line "Laid to Rest" in which you have to go and kill the Master Vampire to avenge the little girl's mother & her. I killed the master vampire except I got bitten apparently in the process. Now that I completed the quest, if I go to turn it in the guards stop me and force me to pay a bounty (I guess because I'm a vampire?).
> 
> How do I go about doing this so I can once again go into cities and such without guards seeing I'm a vampire? I have no problem being a vampire, I think it's awesome, especially if I can go sneak into people's houses at night and suck their blood





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you have to feed! the longer you put it off the more and more you will start to hear you look sick and so fourth, then you eventually become starved and everyone will try to kill you! by the sounds of it your close to that point now.


If your not game for being a vampire, there is a way to cure it once your passed the first 48 hours of being able to use a cure disease.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you have to feed! the longer you put it off the more and more you will start to hear you look sick and so fourth, then you eventually become starved and everyone will try to kill you! by the sounds of it your close to that point now.
> 
> 
> If your not game for being a vampire, there is a way to cure it once your passed the first 48 hours of being able to use a cure disease.


Thanks! Response in the spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How exactly do I go about feeding? I want to be a vampire, it's so awesome. I just need to know how to feed.


----------



## CarFreak302

It appears my game is broken. I got a random crash this morning and decided to go look for some new mods to install. Made it so I couldn't fast travel. So I basically reinstalled the game and started from scratch. I installed the mods I had before, and I still can't fast travel. I can leave an area and it loads fine, but I can't fast travel.
The list of mods I'm using are:
Landscape Texture Pack
Vurt's Skrim Flora Overhaul
Enhanced Night Sky
Realistic Water
Realist Smoke and Fire
Realistic Rain Ripples
Detailed Faces, Eyes, Lips and Bodies
No More Blocky Faces
Enhanced Blood Textures
Armor Improvement
Improved Dragon Textures
Anyone else using any of these? Anyone know of any known issues with some of these? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> It appears my game is broken. I got a random crash this morning and decided to go look for some new mods to install. Made it so I couldn't fast travel. So I basically reinstalled the game and started from scratch. I installed the mods I had before, and I still can't fast travel. I can leave an area and it loads fine, but I can't fast travel.
> The list of mods I'm using are:
> Landscape Texture Pack
> Vurt's Skrim Flora Overhaul
> Enhanced Night Sky
> Realistic Water
> Realist Smoke and Fire
> Realistic Rain Ripples
> Detailed Faces, Eyes, Lips and Bodies
> No More Blocky Faces
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> Armor Improvement
> Improved Dragon Textures
> Anyone else using any of these? Anyone know of any known issues with some of these? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


You've used the LAA (Large Address Aware), right? It allows Skyrim to use more than 2GBs of RAM which makes it so Skyrim can handle mods.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> I heard someone (I think it was in this thread) say that those elder dragons were tough... Well, they aren't. Or, at least, they don't scale well. It took what - 4 dual-wielded power strikes to take one out, and it had barely scraped a few millimeters off my HP bar (armour rating was at ~600). I do agree they're tougher than the basic ones, though. Those weaklings only take ~2-3 power strikes before becoming giant soulless skeletons.


Elders are not that bad. Ancients were another story for me, especially one that I had 0 resistance to. I'm a Nord with innate 50% frost resist and 30% more from armor, but the Ancient Dragon that I went up a against was a fire breathing one. I was about level 46-48 at the time with 400 health and one breath of fire was enough to deplete my health bar nearly twice. Mid breath, I would potion up to full when near death and his fire would continue burning me back down to a sliver of my health.

Luckily most of the time he was attacking my seemingly immortal horse, otherwise I don't think I could have beaten him without a lot of reloads or within a reasonable amount of time. I'm not an archer, only had 50 or so in the skill with a 32 damage bow enchanted with both 20 frost and 10 lightning damage, but it was my only option. I think I went through 200+ arrows and all of my poisons, on Master difficulty of course.


----------



## Fortunex

I don't think I've fought an ancient dragon yet. I haven't had a decent challenge yet though, maybe I'll go look for one. Even the final boss fight was really easy.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> You've used the LAA (Large Address Aware), right? It allows Skyrim to use more than 2GBs of RAM which makes it so Skyrim can handle mods.


LAA is dead as of the newest Steam update. Or, the way I did it (modifying the exe), no longer works.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> I heard someone (I think it was in this thread) say that those elder dragons were tough... Well, they aren't. Or, at least, they don't scale well. It took what - 4 dual-wielded power strikes to take one out, and it had barely scraped a few millimeters off my HP bar (armour rating was at ~600). I do agree they're tougher than the basic ones, though. Those weaklings only take ~2-3 power strikes before becoming giant soulless skeletons.
> 
> 
> 
> Elders are not that bad. Ancients were another story for me, especially one that I had 0 resistance to. I'm a Nord with innate 50% frost resist and 30% more from armor, but the Ancient Dragon that I went up a against was a fire breathing one. I was about level 46-48 at the time with 400 health and one breath of fire was enough to deplete my health bar nearly twice. Mid breath, I would potion up to full when near death and his fire would continue burning me back down to a sliver of my health.
> 
> Luckily most of the time he was attacking my seemingly immortal horse, otherwise I don't think I could have beaten him without a lot of reloads or within a reasonable amount of time. I'm not an archer, only had 50 or so in the skill with a 32 damage bow enchanted with both 20 frost and 10 lightning damage, but it was my only option. I think I went through 200+ arrows and all of my poisons, on Master difficulty of course.
Click to expand...

In that case, I have something to look forward to on my next playthrough. I definitely want a bigger challenge.
Oh, also, someone should make horses mortal too (available to re-purchase once dead). Immortal beings are huge immersion killers(unless immortality is a part of the plot).


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I don't think I've fought an ancient dragon yet. I haven't had a decent challenge yet though, maybe I'll go look for one. Even the final boss fight was really easy.


Are elder dragons harder than the final boss fight?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Final boss = Alduin, rite?


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Is it normal I can't max the game visuals witha MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC ... When maxing everything ingame I get about 55fps but with a lot of fps drops sometimes, does the same thing on BF3 when my fps drops from 50-55fps to 15-18 fps with no action close to me ..

I can't even get a stable Overclock beyond 800/1600/2200 ... with my Core Voltage at +31.

Need help to know if I should RMA back that card (Got it like 1 week ago)


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> LAA is dead as of the newest Steam update. Or, the way I did it (modifying the exe), no longer works.


This has anybody figured out how to fix this......with the Whiterun texture pack I can't even enter the city without the LAA

My most current save is in Whiterun and I cant even load it since the update without taking off the texture pack.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Not sure if this is a spoiler but...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a town and was testing out my new perk (assassin one that makes sneak and dagers deadly as heck) and I took some a-hole who bothered me earlier in the game. Anyways, I was just walking around and heard someone yelling help about finding a body and I thought it was the guy I just taken out. Turned out to be a guard was dead and I saw an arrow in a post near his body. Question is, are their others out in the world that will just kill like me? I know I've seen thieves and heard about murderers, but hadn't seen this yet. If so, or if it's part of a quest, than that's pretty cool. Unless that arrow was meant for me! lol


You know, I don't even know if some killings are sidequests or not, or whether the AI is just like that.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I remember when I hiked to, well it's near the far southeast of the map, but it was a bloody long walk, and I happened across one of those old Church type places, just prior to it, three "Imperial Soldiers" were there, and told me to move on. I figured it was maybe a sidequest, but couldn't interact with them at all after that. I had a better look, and there were three dead Imperial Soldiers with no clothes on, near where they were, realised these fake Imperials were infact Orcs, and I think one was a human woman IIRC.

Anyway, I randomly thought I'd follow them, seeing as they wouldn't give me the time of day, and before long, they were attacked by a Bear and two Spiders, out in the middle of nowhere. I thought if I saved them it'd trigger something for sure!
Helped out in the fight, they lost their girl, but didn't seem to care and still didn't talk to me. Another two spiders and a random Orc on the middle of the road that attacked me, and I gave up, and carried on with my journey.

I think they must've been part of something, but it'd be funny if they were just doing whatever. Lol


----------



## kevininsimi

Does anyone else love the way the guards talk? It's like Arnold Schwarzenegger is in the game, but he's not.

Let me guess, somebody shtole your shweet roll?


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, cured my vampirism, it's too much for me to deal with.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> This has anybody figured out how to fix this......with the Whiterun texture pack I can't even enter the city without the LAA
> My most current save is in Whiterun and I cant even load it since the update without taking off the texture pack.


Yea, it's stupid as the update only killed the ability to mod the game successfully. I just reinstalled the game, no mods at all. I still can't fast travel places without it crashing. So I am trying to obtain an original exe file and just tell Steam to not update the game. If anyone can help me out with this, can you please PM me?


----------



## Slow*Jim

Lycanthropy>>>>>>vampirism


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Can you join multiple factions? I know you have to chose between the 2 or 3 major factions in war with each other but can you join everything else? Like can I be in the companion, thief..etc all at once?


Yeah you sure can, I am the master of the thieves guild, dark brotherhood, college of winterhold and the companionship.

Anyway, hey guys, I have noticed there are console commands for quests and stuff, I had to use one to get past a glitch in the first college of winterhold quest when you learn how to use that defense spell - does anyone know what kind of console command I could use to reset the empire/stormcloak quests? I am playing the empire quests and I wish I could go back and join the stormcloaks









Can anyone help me here?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you have to feed! the longer you put it off the more and more you will start to hear you look sick and so fourth, then you eventually become starved and everyone will try to kill you! by the sounds of it your close to that point now.
> 
> 
> If your not game for being a vampire, there is a way to cure it once your passed the first 48 hours of being able to use a cure disease.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Response in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly do I go about feeding? I want to be a vampire, it's so awesome. I just need to know how to feed.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



make sure its night time obviously, i find using something to silence your footsteps i using the spell muffle or whatever the vampire equivalent was(vampire perks are under powers in the magic menu, use the z button to use selected) get yourself into a city. This can be difficult depending how far your into hunger, break into a normal citizen house and sneak up on someone sleeping and interact with them.
don't bother trying to break into shops to do it, since there tends to be more guards lurking around them, on top of that every time i have the people have been awake in it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Lycanthropy>>>>>>vampirism


Where do you become a werewolf? I tried out vampire, didn't really like it. Way too much responsibility and it's kind of annoying to keep up with, so I cured it.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Where do you become a werewolf? I tried out vampire, didn't really like it. Way too much responsibility and it's kind of annoying to keep up with, so I cured it.


Do the Campanions quest line.
And thanks for taking the time to help me with what I posted earlier. I will report back if it worked or not.


----------



## pjBSOD

Ah, sweet! Guess I gotta finally go do them now. And no problem, best of luck


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Has anyone get stuck @ Sovgarde Quest where the person you have to fight to go pass the bridge bugs out the moment you hit him and fall to the ground. I did the mission 2 times when back to older saved games and still the same problem.


----------



## MLJS54

Did the latest patch fix CFX issue? Or is still up to ATI?

God forbid they release a patch/CAP for an existing game engine. Bush league Company I swear


----------



## =Tac=

When the you get a mission from the thieves guild to steal X total amount of goods from a city, does it tell you once you reach that total amount on the spot or when you return back? I swore I've stolen 5-6 gems alone worth 130 or more gold and figured, even at lowest selling price, that I should be over 500 by now.

Also annoying some times when you have quest to complete yet there sometimes the there is no icon. Have a couple "misc" quest like that and can't remember where the original person who gave me the quest is at.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> When the you get a mission from the thieves guild to steal X total amount of goods from a city, does it tell you once you reach that total amount on the spot or when you return back? I swore I've stolen 5-6 gems alone worth 130 or more gold and figured, even at lowest selling price, that I should be over 500 by now.
> Also annoying some times when you have quest to complete yet there sometimes the there is no icon. Have a couple "misc" quest like that and can't remember where the original person who gave me the quest is at.


yeah it tells you when you have 500+ worth of goods. I just go into the shops, they have lots of goods to steal.

Also, press J for journal, and you can click on which quests you want to have the objective marker show up for, that should help with your misc quests.

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO RESET QUEST LINES WITH THE CONSOLE? I want to reset the empire questline and go back and join the stormcloaks. I googled it but I couldnt find what I was after...


----------



## Tartar

For anyone still playing without the LAA after the patch, try out this solution. This 4gb mod was originally made for Fallout NV. This .exe goes in the main file directory and can be used to launch the game with the new patched version. I have been playing with it and a heavily modded game for the last hour and it seems to work fine. link - http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013


----------



## EvoBeardy

The Ultimate Shield of Troll Protect.



Messed about and made it after trying to make 80% transparent armor for the girls, to no avail. Seems you need to mess with the Mesh, but I can't find anything to open and manipulate the mesh.
Aint tried clothing yet though, hrm...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> The Ultimate Shield of Troll Protect.
> 
> Messed about and made it after trying to make 80% transparent armor for the girls, to no avail. Seems you need to mess with the Mesh, but I can't find anything to open and manipulate the mesh.
> Aint tried clothing yet though, hrm...


Hahaha









There be a classic, right there!


----------



## CarFreak302

E-Peen, thanks you very much! It's working again with all my mods. I am happy again.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302*
> 
> E-Peen, thanks you very much! It's working again with all my mods. I am happy again.


Excellent! Great to hear







Have fun buddy.


----------



## HK_47

is anyone else getting sick of the identical dungeons with the druags? I'd like to see a mod that puts more variety of enemies in the game.
also is there a way to level up ware-wolf form to make it more powerful?


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> yeah it tells you when you have 500+ worth of goods. I just go into the shops, they have lots of goods to steal.
> Also, press J for journal, and you can click on which quests you want to have the objective marker show up for, that should help with your misc quests.
> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO RESET QUEST LINES WITH THE CONSOLE? I want to reset the empire questline and go back and join the stormcloaks. I googled it but I couldnt find what I was after...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> is anyone else getting sick of the identical dungeons with the druags? I'd like to see a mod that puts more variety of enemies in the game.
> also is there a way to level up ware-wolf form to make it more powerful?


Yeah, the werewolf is seems somewhat underwhelming. Nothing like like charging at some guy with no armor and he just sits there, calm, sticking me with his dagger while I'm slowly taking him out. Only thing that helps though is scaring them and tearing them up once they cower in a corner.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

No help for my post?


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> I wanted to see what would happen when 12 dragons invade a city so I spawned them lol


Now only if the engine had destruction like in frostbite... Love how cocky some guards are in this game, funny hearing a guard saying "Is that all you got?" when he is engulfed in flames.


----------



## cavallino

How do you howl as the werewolf on PC? I didn't even know you could do that.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> How do you howl as the werewolf on PC? I didn't even know you could do that.


Z is the default.


----------



## Arnotts

Quote:


> By Readykill: For those having issues launching today it is caused by the patch that steam applied today (it's not a Bethesda patch). It is basically an extra thigh DRM that will not allow you to play an edited TESV.exe, which in turn will not allow you to enable more than 2gb ram with LAA.
> 
> However, as a work around for anyone who installed prior to today, on windows 7 navigate to your TESV.exe right click on it, click "Restore Previous Versions" copy the old version that comes up and save it somewhere safe in case it gets written over again in the future, then copy and paste it back into your Skyrim folder and click over-write. Then run LAA again. I also clicked my TESV to be Read-Only so it shouldn't get over-written in the future. Hopefully Bethesda will give us another means to increase memory in a future patch, in the mean time it looks like this hack is the only way to play with the increased textures!!


Read that on the S.T.E.P. page on SkyrimNexus.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> How do you howl as the werewolf on PC? I didn't even know you could do that.


Heck, I'm 14 hours in and just realized you can run using alt haha. If the game wasn't so darn awesome I would actually take time to look at the control menu, but can't find the time to do that while I'm playing so I just randomly find out keys as I go lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Heck, I'm 14 hours in and just realized you can run using alt haha. If the game wasn't so darn awesome I would actually take time to look at the control menu, but can't find the time to do that while I'm playing so I just randomly find out keys as I go lol.


Lol, 20 hours and fist time i hear of running lol.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Heck, I'm 14 hours in and just realized you can run using alt haha. If the game wasn't so darn awesome I would actually take time to look at the control menu, but can't find the time to do that while I'm playing so I just randomly find out keys as I go lol.


Putting sprint as the shift key was the first thing I did lol.


----------



## Live_free

For some reason whenever I play skyrim I only get like 30FPS. So very weird, I am thinking it could be the drivers. I am o 11.11 with CAP 2 installed. Any ideas? I didn't have the lagg on drivers 11.10.


----------



## Mattbag

All I hear is good things about how amazing this game is, I've been looking forward to it for just as long as everyone else but when I see video footage it just looks boring as F***. The graphics look mediocre, even on the pc and from what I hear its not very optimized. I have seen some really awesome screen shots of the game which do impress me, and after hearing about how much more awesome the dark brotherhood is in skyrim then in oblivion I can't wait to see how it plays out. but like I said it looks boring and even the videos of the dragon fights look like they suck, I see people just stand there and cast a spell then another and another and then its dead? Is this really all the game is? I played morrowind and oblivion and both fallout 3 and new vegas and I loved them, but based on some of the videos I've seen skyrim just does not look as great.

I'm thinking I might just get it through gamefly on xbox 360 and call it a day, no need to waste 50 bucks on a pc title which I may not enjoy.

Please OCN tell me that I am wrong about this game looking boring or post some videos that make this game awesome so I make the right choice and buy it!


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

My Skyrim game today all of a sudden just doesn't work? I think its a steam problem. I press play game and my computer then asks if this game can make changes to my computer, then is goes back to press play options window. What the hell? anyone else this is happening to? All my other games work, maybe its corrupted?


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> All I hear is good things about how amazing this game is, I've been looking forward to it for just as long as everyone else but when I see video footage it just looks boring as F***. The graphics look mediocre, even on the pc and from what I hear its not very optimized. I have seen some really awesome screen shots of the game which do impress me, and after hearing about how much more awesome the dark brotherhood is in skyrim then in oblivion I can't wait to see how it plays out. but like I said it looks boring and even the videos of the dragon fights look like they suck, I see people just stand there and cast a spell then another and another and then its dead? Is this really all the game is? I played morrowind and oblivion and both fallout 3 and new vegas and I loved them, but based on some of the videos I've seen skyrim just does not look as great.
> I'm thinking I might just get it through gamefly on xbox 360 and call it a day, no need to waste 50 bucks on a pc title which I may not enjoy.
> Please OCN tell me that I am wrong about this game looking boring or post some videos that make this game awesome so I make the right choice and buy it!


If all you hear about it is good, why don't you buy it.

If you rent it and regret not buying it, that's your fault. It's obviously a unanimously liked game.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Yeah, the werewolf is seems somewhat underwhelming. Nothing like like charging at some guy with no armor and he just sits there, calm, sticking me with his dagger while I'm slowly taking him out. Only thing that helps though is scaring them and tearing them up once they cower in a corner.


Use the sprinting power attack. It's tough to get the aim right, but when you land it it's pretty much a one shot kill for anything but a dragon, frost troll, or mammoth (for me at least, at level 22)


----------



## rejamerah

How do you get rid of that, Rockjoint debuff?? -25% melee


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> How do you get rid of that, Rockjoint debuff?? -25% melee


Cure disease potion or a worship shrine


----------



## broddam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> My Skyrim game today all of a sudden just doesn't work? I think its a steam problem. I press play game and my computer then asks if this game can make changes to my computer, then is goes back to press play options window. What the hell? anyone else this is happening to? All my other games work, maybe its corrupted?


Mine is doing same thing. Something to do with the latest patch (1.2) making LAA not work. The fix is to rt click on your TESV.exe and "restore previous version", then copy that into your steam folder. Problem is, I cant seem to find my TESV.exe file now. I know i had it before because I had to target it when using LAA initially.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So anyone know i can get to Hall of Valor? The NPC guarding it does gets stuck every time.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> All I hear is good things about how amazing this game is, I've been looking forward to it for just as long as everyone else but when I see video footage it just looks boring as F***. The graphics look mediocre, even on the pc and from what I hear its not very optimized. I have seen some really awesome screen shots of the game which do impress me, and after hearing about how much more awesome the dark brotherhood is in skyrim then in oblivion I can't wait to see how it plays out. but like I said it looks boring and even the videos of the dragon fights look like they suck, I see people just stand there and cast a spell then another and another and then its dead? Is this really all the game is? I played morrowind and oblivion and both fallout 3 and new vegas and I loved them, but based on some of the videos I've seen skyrim just does not look as great.
> I'm thinking I might just get it through gamefly on xbox 360 and call it a day, no need to waste 50 bucks on a pc title which I may not enjoy.
> Please OCN tell me that I am wrong about this game looking boring or post some videos that make this game awesome so I make the right choice and buy it!


well its better than oblivion, but i still like morrowind more. fallout 3 was just bad, new vegas was alright but and 1 and 2 were much better rpgs imo.

as far as 2011 titles go, witcher 2/deus ex 3 are my favourites, and skyrim, whilst fun, wont be overtaking them.


----------



## broddam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> My Skyrim game today all of a sudden just doesn't work? I think its a steam problem. I press play game and my computer then asks if this game can make changes to my computer, then is goes back to press play options window. What the hell? anyone else this is happening to? All my other games work, maybe its corrupted?


Mine was doing same thing. Do this:
Quote:


> By Readykill: For those having issues launching today it is caused by the patch that steam applied today (it's not a Bethesda patch). It is basically an extra thigh DRM that will not allow you to play an edited TESV.exe, which in turn will not allow you to enable more than 2gb ram with LAA.
> 
> However, as a work around for anyone who installed prior to today, on windows 7 navigate to your TESV.exe right click on it, click "Restore Previous Versions" copy the old version that comes up and save it somewhere safe in case it gets written over again in the future, then copy and paste it back into your Skyrim folder and click over-write. Then run LAA again. I also clicked my TESV to be Read-Only so it shouldn't get over-written in the future. Hopefully Bethesda will give us another means to increase memory in a future patch, in the mean time it looks like this hack is the only way to play with the increased textures!!


If you cannnot restore the TESV back to previous version the download this Original unpatched TESV.exe originally posted by krown Just like above qouted msg states, save this to a save place and copy it into your Skyrim directory directly over the TESV.exe file that is in there. Repatch it with LAA for the 4G patch and it should work. I turned steam into offline mode so it wouldnt update again on its own. Hope this helps.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> I played morrowind and oblivion and both fallout 3 and new vegas and I loved them, but based on some of the videos I've seen skyrim just does not look as great.


So you played all those and loved them and are still on the fence? I'll admit that the dragons can be underwhelming (only faught 1 story, 2 randoms, and let 1 fly off), but worse case scenario if you don't crank the difficulty up, I'm sure there'll be a mod that's just make the game have "Dragon" difficulty, basically there's dragons then everything else. I will say that I am kinda upset that I killed the first dragon so easily yet some random thug was harder early on. Hope to see a hardcore like F:NV added in. I see no point in having food and just like in Fallout, I never really like seeing headshot's being so week. Seeing a guy with 3 arrows in 1 eye and still chugging can be disappointing.

Just got into the Brotherhood. Can't believe that I'm part of the Companions, Thieves Guild, and Brotherhood yet I haven't done that many quest for them at all. Been way too busy just taking everything in and it's awesome knowing I've only barely scratched the surface.

I really liked


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Black Hand message you get after killing the orphanage lady. Best part was it wasn't like Oblivion where you kill someone and a guy's like "Hey, join us!" I knocked her off on Saturday and just recently tonight I got a visit from the Brotherhood after putting a few more hours after that. I'm already starting to get way too many quest in my journal.


----------



## jacobrjett

What are some good side quests? I have finished all of the guilds and the main story and the game is starting to get boring now. I quite liked saving the tree in whiterun, and the abandoned house in markath, but most of the other ones I have tried are boring...

Hmm, maybe I should buy morrowind off steam...

edit: just noticed, there is a bards college


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> So you played all those and loved them and are still on the fence? I'll admit that the dragons can be underwhelming (only faught 1 story, 2 randoms, and let 1 fly off), but worse case scenario if you don't crank the difficulty up, I'm sure there'll be a mod that's just make the game have "Dragon" difficulty, basically there's dragons then everything else. I will say that I am kinda upset that I killed the first dragon so easily yet some random thug was harder early on. Hope to see a hardcore like F:NV added in. I see no point in having food and just like in Fallout, I never really like seeing headshot's being so week. Seeing a guy with 3 arrows in 1 eye and still chugging can be disappointing.
> Just got into the Brotherhood. Can't believe that I'm part of the Companions, Thieves Guild, and Brotherhood yet I haven't done that many quest for them at all. Been way too busy just taking everything in and it's awesome knowing I've only barely scratched the surface.
> I really liked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Black Hand message you get after killing the orphanage lady. Best part was it wasn't like Oblivion where you kill someone and a guy's like "Hey, join us!" I knocked her off on Saturday and just recently tonight I got a visit from the Brotherhood after putting a few more hours after that. I'm already starting to get way too many quest in my journal.


totally agree with you about the headshot issue thats always pissed me off. I think I'm more or less having a hard time deciding on the console. Are the controls really broken on the pc? from what I've read most of you guys are using 360 controllers. Maybe I'll just wait a couple more weeks until birthday and buy it as a gift for myself, that way I can justify spending 60 bucks on a game which, I never do anymore.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> totally agree with you about the headshot issue thats always pissed me off. I think I'm more or less having a hard time deciding on the console. Are the controls really broken on the pc? from what I've read most of you guys are using 360 controllers. Maybe I'll just wait a couple more weeks until birthday and buy it as a gift for myself, that way I can justify spending 60 bucks on a game which, I never do anymore.


Yes, use a controller. Keyboard controls suck! It feels awesome with a 360 controller

edit: get it on pc so you can mod it...


----------



## Noize_Unit

so they updated the game but have yet to fix the CTD issue, anyone else still having this issue?


----------



## T1nk3rb311

This... is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAnQQcIncq0&feature=g-all


----------



## ErOR

Anyone have issues with magicka regeneration while in a battle?

I'm playing as a mage and really need the regeneration but it seems while in battle mode all my enchantments make no difference and it takes too long for magicka to regenerate.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Are elder dragons harder than the final boss fight?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Final boss = Alduin, rite?


Yes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and yes.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> This... is awesome.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAnQQcIncq0&feature=g-all


omg....

Thanks for that


----------



## pjBSOD

Pretty sure my PSU fried and took my hard drive with it. There goes over 17 hours of Skyrim


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Anyone have issues with magicka regeneration while in a battle?
> I'm playing as a mage and really need the regeneration but it seems while in battle mode all my enchantments make no difference and it takes too long for magicka to regenerate.


Definitely. My advice: get the perks so you can cast Novice/Adept/Expert/Master spells for half magicka and complete the College of Winterhold questline, this will make you pretty powerful. You could also ignore the perks and just enchant all your remaining armor with the `x school of magic costs x% less to cast´ stat, disenchanted from other items. Make sure to have a high skill in Enchanting and use Grand soul gems to get the best enchantments. You could also get both - it´s up to you. You should also get the Equilibrium spell, it´s a channeled spell giving you magicka at the expense of your health. In conjuction with a good healing spell you´ll be able to regen all your magicka in a matter of a 5-10 seconds, not to mention your restoration skill will be 70+ in no time.

The enchantments you have do work while in combat, regeneration is just slowed down for the duration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag*
> 
> Please OCN tell me that I am wrong about this game looking boring or post some videos that make this game awesome so I make the right choice and buy it!


I´m certain you´ll enjoy Skyrim if you liked Oblivion or any other Bethesda game for that matter. Yes, the game might look boring, there´s a plethora of bugs and the dialogue can be incredily cheesy, but the overall gameplay experience is very awesome. Sit down and give the game a chance before judging - it´s quite good despite the flaws mentioned.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Anyone have issues with magicka regeneration while in a battle?
> 
> I'm playing as a mage and really need the regeneration but it seems while in battle mode all my enchantments make no difference and it takes too long for magicka to regenerate.


like the person above me said you really need 100 enchantment plus master robes of destruction or the arch mage robes, once you get that you can basically fire off destruction spells all day long without running out of mana.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



just a general idea of stats with the higher equipment master robes of destruction(150% mana regen/-25% cost of casting destruction spells, then ring+helmet+necklace with -28% cost for casting destruction) then just unlock recovery 1&2 from restoration skill tree, an alternative for the helmets is one of the dragon preist masks which give +50 mana and -20% for destruction and conjure


----------



## oc_user

man I played it for a week off and on and I barely did 16 or so quests. There are like literally 100's more. this is crazy lul.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Pretty sure my PSU fried and took my hard drive with it. There goes over 17 hours of Skyrim


Original TX750 or V2?


----------



## dontpwnmebro

last patch, bethesda totally tried to screw up the game by forcing you to run steam along with skyrim. way to go guys.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Original TX750 or V2?


Original.


----------



## chaosblade02

Here is a SC of my Godly Warhammer. Crafted using Smithing, Enchanting, Alchemy.


----------



## Inverse

Just started playing recently~ my first random dragon in the field. Was pretty surprising~ really liked how the music came out in this. <3


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontpwnmebro*
> 
> last patch, bethesda totally tried to screw up the game by forcing you to run steam along with skyrim. way to go guys.


Yeah I heard that patch was like 4GBs? That is almost as big as the entire game, and I hear it didn't really include many fixes, just a bunch of steam garbage. I'm glad I don't have to mess with steam anymore, I'll just wait for the cracked updates, which I guarantee won't be 4gbs.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Just started playing recently~ my first random dragon in the field. Was pretty surprising~ really liked how the music came out in this. <3


Just a tip, once your spells are in the favorites menu, bind them from like 1-9 so you don't have to go back and fourth between the favorites menu and the game itself.


----------



## Siigari

There are some people complaining about this game being too easy. Slide that difficulty up to Master then go fight a few bears. Tell me how easy the game is now









Something I do realize is the game is indeed "easyish." Thing is, would you like to fight a dragon for twenty minutes or three when they all give the same basic rewards? There is no reason for the devs to make normal engagements DIFFICULT, because they are mostly redundant. If you slide that difficulty bar up, you're just wanting to take longer to accomplish the same thing, potentially. It does add a layer of realism though (dragons breathing fire literally kills you.)


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> There are some people complaining about this game being too easy. Slide that difficulty up to Master then go fight a few bears. Tell me how easy the game is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I do realize is the game is indeed "easyish." Thing is, would you like to fight a dragon for twenty minutes or three when they all give the same basic rewards? There is no reason for the devs to make normal engagements DIFFICULT, because they are mostly redundant. If you slide that difficulty bar up, you're just wanting to take longer to accomplish the same thing, potentially. It does add a layer of realism though (dragons breathing fire literally kills you.)


Bears kill me as a Destruction mage in two hits. I don't even want to know on Master...


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Just a tip, once your spells are in the favorites menu, bind them from like 1-9 so you don't have to go back and fourth between the favorites menu and the game itself.


Omg! You're a life saver thank you.







I had no idea I could do that. I've literally been using favorites the whole time to switch from weapon to weapon. I feel like a dummy... XD


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Omg! You're a life saver thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea I could do that. I've literally been using favorites the whole time to switch from weapon to weapon. I feel like a dummy... XD


LOL, all good! I was watching your video and I kept seeing you switch between the menu. I didn't know whether or not you liked that kind of combat or not, but I'd figure I'd tell you anyway


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> LOL, all good! I was watching your video and I kept seeing you switch between the menu. I didn't know whether or not you liked that kind of combat or not, but I'd figure I'd tell you anyway


It does give it a kind of turn-based RPG style~ I was thinking that's just the way the game was meant to be and was going to have a kind of KOTOR or Mass Effect style of weapon switching. Didn't think I could quick slot. Makes life easier and changes the entire style of the game. X3 I'll still need the menu for a few things, can't bind it all~ but for the quick tasks like bows and arrows to melee, this is a big deal ty.

I'm trying to make a Shadowblade. An archery/dagger stealth class with basic destruction/illusion abilities for stealth and long range combat, with restoration for support of course. I'd like stamina and magicka to be my main stats in that order. Am I on the right track, and what can I do to make sure this kind of playstyle is successful? (If it even can be~)


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> There are some people complaining about this game being too easy. Slide that difficulty up to Master then go fight a few bears. Tell me how easy the game is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I do realize is the game is indeed "easyish." Thing is, would you like to fight a dragon for twenty minutes or three when they all give the same basic rewards? There is no reason for the devs to make normal engagements DIFFICULT, because they are mostly redundant. If you slide that difficulty bar up, you're just wanting to take longer to accomplish the same thing, potentially. It does add a layer of realism though (dragons breathing fire literally kills you.)


Masters is easy to. I kill dragons in under 2 seconds, giants in a single dual-wield power-attack. It takes a bear like 30 seconds of attacking me to kill me and i can kill a bear in a single swing. The point is, if you use proper gear, the game is extremely easy. I hit armor cap (something like ~560) at level 12 (upgraded crafted ebony set and heavy armor perks). I had one-hand weapons doing 150 damage a second at level 13 (again, upgraded crafted ebony weapons). So basically i came out of the tutorial cave, crafted some gear, and began steam-rolling Masters. I'm purposely using bad gear now just to make it more fun. Instead of using my 150+ damage mace i'm using some junker with 20 damage. I also took off half my armor. When players have to purposely go out of their way to make a game even moderately challenging, that's piss-poor game design.

The problem is, this game just has absolutely no combat depth whatsoever. When you turn the difficulty up, you don't have to play better or change your strategy to succeed like in other games. You run up to something (if melee) and then skillessly spam left-mouse button. If you die, it's not because you played poorly or got outplayed by the AI, it's because you literally have no options at your disposal to win in that situation. You literally have NO tools in this game to increase the skillcap allowing you to outplay the AI. You just brute-force something down before it can kill you.

Edit: Should just link the post i made in another thread about the difficulty of this game.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Now only if the engine had destruction like in frostbite... Love how cocky some guards are in this game, funny hearing a guard saying "Is that all you got?" when he is engulfed in flames.


A bandit said to me "you'll never take me" seconds before i decapitated him.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I hit armor cap (something like ~560) at level 12 (upgraded crafted ebony set and heavy armor perks)


My legendary dragonscale set gave me 591 last time I checked, and I'm still lacking the last 20% from the final first (







) armor perk increase, not to mention none of those pieces being enchanted. Besides, you're talking ebony here. There's dragon & daedric beyond that, you know







There's no way 560 is the cap... Unless, that is, the game mechanics were broken and didn't add anything beyond that.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Masters is easy to. I kill dragons in under 2 seconds, giants in a single dual-wield power-attack. It takes a bear like 30 seconds of attacking me to kill me and i can kill a bear in a single swing. The point is, if you use proper gear, the game is extremely easy. I hit armor cap (something like ~560) at level 12 (upgraded crafted ebony set and heavy armor perks). I had one-hand weapons doing 150 damage a second at level 13 (again, upgraded crafted ebony weapons). So basically i came out of the tutorial cave, crafted some gear, and began steam-rolling Masters. I'm purposely using bad gear now just to make it more fun. Instead of using my 150+ damage mace i'm using some junker with 20 damage. I also took off half my armor. When players have to purposely go out of their way to make a game even moderately challenging, that's piss-poor game design.
> The problem is, this game just has absolutely no combat depth whatsoever. When you turn the difficulty up, you don't have to play better or change your strategy to succeed like in other games. You run up to something (if melee) and then skillessly spam left-mouse button. If you die, it's not because you played poorly or got outplayed by the AI, it's because you literally have no options at your disposal to win in that situation. You literally have NO tools in this game to increase the skillcap allowing you to outplay the AI. You just brute-force something down before it can kill you.
> Edit: Should just link the post i made in another thread about the difficulty of this game.


Sounds like you're just hardcore then~ because I'm almost level 10 and I'm nowhere near that well equipped. :/ I don't even know how you find out about this stuff ingame. Are you using guides and strategy guides to find your way? I have no clue how in less than 10 days someone would know all of this stuff just by his own wit. Perhaps that's why the game is fun for me, I'm just you know~ playing it.


----------



## Boyboyd

On medium difficulty i can just hack dragons with dual swords when they land. Only frost dragons though, because i'm a nord.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Here is a SC of my Godly Warhammer. Crafted using Smithing, Enchanting, Alchemy.


Holy hell, man! I thought my 116 damage on my Honed Ancient Nord Battle Axe was lookin' good... is anything even a challenge for you with that thing?


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Sounds like you're just hardcore then~ because I'm almost level 10 and I'm nowhere near that well equipped. :/ I don't even know how you find out about this stuff ingame. Are you using guides and strategy guides to find your way? I have no clue how in less than 10 days someone would know all of this stuff just by his own wit. Perhaps that's why the game is fun for me, I'm just you know~ playing it.


Pretty much this. I´m willing to bet most people who complain about the game being too easy, especially on masters, has spent more time reading online about the game instead of actually playing.


----------



## turbonerds

i see some peeps in here with over 100 dmg on their weapons, how did you do that? i thot you can only upgraded it once to legendary...

also is there a unenchanting nightingale armor?


----------



## Maou

The Smithing+Enchanting+Alchemy combo kind of break the game. For those who found the game too easy, try playing without relying too much on this combo







.


----------



## turbonerds

Yeah, my first playthrough on masters i didn't level up smithing and enchanting at all.. game was really hard i thot my warrior class was broke, i ended up remaking a archer with maxed out smithing/enchanting at 60.. and relize game my warrior was just lacking smithing/enchanting =(

protip : if you want the game to be hard don't fast level smithing take it slow!

playing skyrim makes me wanna play DA orgins. DA2 ( havent tried yet due to negative reviews) and witcher 2 this winter break XD


----------



## Hanrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Sounds like you're just hardcore then~ because I'm almost level 10 and I'm nowhere near that well equipped. :/ I don't even know how you find out about this stuff ingame. Are you using guides and strategy guides to find your way? I have no clue how in less than 10 days someone would know all of this stuff just by his own wit. Perhaps that's why the game is fun for me, I'm just you know~ playing it.


This.


----------



## Paradigm Shifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontpwnmebro*
> 
> last patch, bethesda totally tried to screw up the game by forcing you to run steam along with skyrim. way to go guys.


That's not the biggest problem for me. Before this new little patch, I had seven hours under my belt with just two random crash to desktops. Little patch installed, I can't go more than five or ten minutes without a crash. That and it broke quite a few of the mods - like Large Address Awareness.







I didn't back up the old .exe (foolish of me) because I assumed it would be locked to Steam - so I can't go back to the significantly less crash-obsessed .exe...


----------



## _02

Of course the game is going to feel unbalanced if you dedicate dozens of hours to power leveling your character out of the starter dungeon. I haven't gotten far enough to tell if the problem exists once you are supposed to have high tier equipment, but some fights are impossible for me at level 10 archer/magic.

A girl at work does this, and tells me about how she spent all night chopping wood and bankrupting the vendors by selling them copious amounts of high level crafted items... I don't think she will even finish the game


----------



## =Tac=

I guess I keep the game at least challenging to me since the only magic I ever use is healing. I do some smithing, but mainly just to make some money. Don't enchant or do anything like that to my gear, and right now I just rock a combination of the thieve/brother armor simply because I like the way it looks haha. Only carry a dagger and bow and sell everything I pick up, and when I do get into a battle with a tougher opponent, I usually end up using swords and axes I get from people I recently killed that do very weak damage.

I don't know if it's in the game, but do items degrade like they did in Oblivion? I know playing that when playing that I had to upkeep any good items I had because if not, they would break or become very weak. Of course, I guess that's mute when you are a higher level and can either fix it or have plenty of mulla to get it repaired.


----------



## Goaky

Personally I find the Alchemy, Smithing and Enchanting perks to be an insanely boring path for your character to take. I´d much rather level a destr/conj/resto/alteration mage even though it might not be as powerful.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> I don't know if it's in the game, but do items degrade like they did in Oblivion? I know playing that when playing that I had to upkeep any good items I had because if not, they would break or become very weak. Of course, I guess that's mute when you are a higher level and can either fix it or have plenty of mulla to get it repaired.


nope


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am level 16 and almost 90% of things you guys talk about i have not done. No wonder the game is hard for me. I went for main quest like crazy and only been in a shop once.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Here is a SC of my Godly Warhammer. Crafted using Smithing, Enchanting, Alchemy.


curious on what your smith bonus was with enchanted pieces and i assume smith pots for 50 levels?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Just to confirm - there are no enchanting bonus-granting enchantments, are there(I, for one, haven't come across such items yet)? 'Cause that would allow us to perform an infinite upgrade loop.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Thats where i get stuck. The guy just goes down like that. Is there any command or cheat to pay pass him?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm Shifter*
> 
> That's not the biggest problem for me. Before this new little patch, I had seven hours under my belt with just two random crash to desktops. Little patch installed, I can't go more than five or ten minutes without a crash. That and it broke quite a few of the mods - like Large Address Awareness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't back up the old .exe (foolish of me) because I assumed it would be locked to Steam - so I can't go back to the significantly less crash-obsessed .exe...


You can download the original pre-patch .exe from skyrimnexus.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> Thats where i get stuck. The guy just goes down like that. Is there any command or cheat to pay pass him?


Not there yet, but can you pick-pocket him while he's hunched over?


----------



## =Tac=

Found some cool armor and was trying to take a picture of it and this dude decided to drop on by and say hi.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Not there yet, but can you pick-pocket him while he's hunched over?


Nope i cant do anything. I just have to wait for him to go to normal and he start attacking me and doing damage ans as soon as i attack back he goes to same stuck position.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky*
> 
> Pretty much this. I´m willing to bet most people who complain about the game being too easy, especially on masters, has spent more time reading online about the game instead of actually playing.


Or they are complete grinders that don't enjoy playing the game, rather creating the prefect most powerful character as quickly as possible by exploiting anything and everything they can!


----------



## evensen007

Ok, I hope I'm just missing something here but... How the heck do I hotkey spells to the number row? Please tell me I'm just slow and missed this and that Bethesda didn't dumb down the interface for brain-dead console babies...


----------



## Shot-Doctor

Is it just me or has skyrim lost that in depth elder scrolls feel to it that the others had?







its been allowed to be influenced by other RPG's too much and brought it down from what i should be!

thats console ports for you









Morrowind was so in depth its my favourite elder scrolls game. Oblivion was good but wasnt as good as morrowind i dont think. the storyline was too repetitive aswell.

I hope mods can fix this but it depends on how intricate they make the creation kit. the last 2 you could do almost anything with so lets hope for the same this time









Dont get me wrong still a good game, great game infact! but for me it doesnt seem like an elder scrolls game and could be any other rpg


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Ok, I hope I'm just missing something here but... How the heck do I hotkey spells to the number row? Please tell me I'm just slow and missed this and that Bethesda didn't dumb down the interface for brain-dead console babies...


Add the spell to favourite....go to favourite and highlight the spell, then bind it to whatever number you want.


----------



## mothrpe

Wow, I had pretty much been ignoring every other skill path except for destruction magic on my mage and some restoration.

So I take it the crafting routes pay off then?

I've been playing with a destruction mage and also a warrior using heavy armour and one handed mace. I didn't like enchanting due to the limited number of uses the enchantments would have.

So any tips to get going with the souped up gear?


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goaky*
> 
> Pretty much this. I´m willing to bet most people who complain about the game being too easy, especially on masters, has spent more time reading online about the game instead of actually playing.
> 
> 
> 
> Or they are complete grinders that don't enjoy playing the game, rather creating the prefect most powerful character as quickly as possible by exploiting anything and everything they can!
Click to expand...

Oh wow. So many mad people.
Isn't making your character as badass as possible one of the key features of any RPG?
FYI, exploiting bugs and glitches isn't the only way of achieving that - it's called _using your head_ and _understanding the game's mechanics_. Crazy, I know!








Seriously, now, why such negativity? Some people simply have more previous experience in the RPG genre(or gaming in general) and/or more time to spend on learning the intricacies, if any.
You make it sound as if they are evil heathens committing some sort of crime against you...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> Thats where i get stuck. The guy just goes down like that. Is there any command or cheat to pay pass him?


Go talk to him or try to pickpocket, maybe?


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Oh wow. So many mad people.
> Isn't making your character as badass as possible one of the key features of any RPG?
> FYI, exploiting bugs and glitches isn't the only way of achieving that - it's called _using your head_ and _understanding the game's mechanics_. Crazy, I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, now, why such negativity? Some people simply have more previous experience in the RPG genre(or gaming in general) and/or more time to spend on learning the intricacies, if any.
> You make it sound as if they are evil heathens committing some sort of crime against you...


The point was don't complain the game is too easy when you have "Armour rated ~560 in level 12" If you set your guy up like that of course its going to feel easy!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> nope


Side-note, your avatar is amazing.


----------



## Maou

Guys, can AA and FXAA go together? i'm currently using 2xAA + FXAA on 1080p, wondering if i can turn one off and save some performance?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> The point was don't complain the game is too easy when you have "Armour rated ~560 in level 12" If you set your guy up like that of course its going to feel easy!


Does anyone remember the "game genie" for the old NES? That's what this reminds me of. lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Go talk to him or try to pickpocket, maybe?


Well i tried to attack without taking first and this happens, talked to him and he wanted to test my skill and same thing happens. What would pickpocket do to him?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Well i tried to attack without taking first and this happens, talked to him and he wanted to test my skill and same thing happens. What would pickpocket do to him?


It will sometimes initiate dialog on a glitched NPC. I used that trick all the time on broken quests in Oblivion. Did you get the Skyrim update yet? It supposedly fixes a bunch of broken quests. If all else fails, you may have to reload before you took the quest. : (


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Go talk to him or try to pickpocket, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Well i tried to attack without taking first and this happens, talked to him and he wanted to test my skill and same thing happens. What would pickpocket do to him?
Click to expand...

Try and approach him while he's hunched and see if you get the option to talk to him, otherwise how many times have you knocked him down in a row?

Where abouts is he and what quest? I wanna check it out.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Oh wow. So many mad people.
> Isn't making your character as badass as possible one of the key features of any RPG?
> FYI, exploiting bugs and glitches isn't the only way of achieving that - it's called _using your head_ and _understanding the game's mechanics_. Crazy, I know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, now, why such negativity? Some people simply have more previous experience in the RPG genre(or gaming in general) and/or more time to spend on learning the intricacies, if any.
> You make it sound as if they are evil heathens committing some sort of crime against you...
> 
> 
> 
> The point was don't complain the game is too easy when you have "Armour rated ~560 in level 12" If you set your guy up like that of course its going to feel easy!
Click to expand...

Well, your point is fair. Sure, being overequipped at the start of the game will naturally be easy and we're not complaining about that. Fact is, even when the game catches up to our level, it's STILL EASY.
THAT is the problem here.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Try and approach him while he's hunched and see if you get the option to talk to him, otherwise how many times have you knocked him down in a row?
> Where abouts is he and what quest? I wanna check it out.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's the final quest in the main quest line.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Try and approach him while he's hunched and see if you get the option to talk to him, otherwise how many times have you knocked him down in a row?
> Where abouts is he and what quest? I wanna check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's the final quest in the main quest line.
Click to expand...

Alrighty then. My Journal of Quests is completely ridden (I thought a drinking contest wouldn't do any harm..) and I'm trying to get them all done and dusted.
Have no idea how long it'll take me to get to there then, lol.


----------



## Hexa

Hey guys check out my first mod I've ever done!! Just uploaded it to the Nexus.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1058


----------



## stu.

I came across an odd feeling last night.

Even though I'm barely into the main quest, I became sad thinking about the fact that I may only get about 100 hours or so on my character. I've already completed the two guilds that I feel have made her what I want her to be. So I'm slowly going about meandering and possibly starting to move the story forward... but, I'm only seeing about 60 more hours of "stuff" that I can do with her.

To think that I may need to start another character... :[


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Try and approach him while he's hunched and see if you get the option to talk to him, otherwise how many times have you knocked him down in a row?
> Where abouts is he and what quest? I wanna check it out.


Almost in the end. Going to restart the mission and see what happens. i went back a couple of saved games but that did not help.


----------



## Quesenek

I just made a new character lastnight that I'm going to play "Legitish..." and without using any enchanted/smithed armor/weapons on master difficulty. For those of you who say the game is too easy you haven't played like this. It took me 30 minutes and 100+ health pots to kill a random dragon at level 18 with level 30 archery and level 100 sneak (Yeah exploited the first cave guy before I decided to go legit with no cheats or anything.) if you guys call that easy then your crazy even with the 3x archery and 15x dagger damage boost from the sneak it was hell trying to kill the guy.


----------



## Boyboyd

I know this word is used a lot, but the dragon battles are truly EPIC on master difficulty.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broddam*
> 
> Mine was doing same thing. Do this:
> 
> If you cannnot restore the TESV back to previous version the download this Original unpatched TESV.exe originally posted by krown Just like above qouted msg states, save this to a save place and copy it into your Skyrim directory directly over the TESV.exe file that is in there. Repatch it with LAA for the 4G patch and it should work. I turned steam into offline mode so it wouldnt update again on its own. Hope this helps.


You are my hero!!

Bump to this for ppl who can't restore to previous version......


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Guys, can AA and FXAA go together? i'm currently using 2xAA + FXAA on 1080p, wondering if i can turn one off and save some performance?


Bump


----------



## mrsmiles

for my second play-through im going to play as a vampire on masters, should be fun.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Bump


Well I'm using both so yea they can go together.

If you want to turn one off turn FXAA off.


----------



## Hillskill

EVGA just posted this FXAA demo to Youtube. Its my birthday in a couple of weeks so I think its time I upgraded to a 570 or 580 if funds allow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GGeg1QGl8Y&feature=digest_tue


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> EVGA just posted this FXAA demo to Youtube. Its my birthday in a couple of weeks so I think its time I upgraded to a 570 or 580 if funds allow.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GGeg1QGl8Y&feature=digest_tue


Almost looks like Jaggies are just "covered up" or "Blurred"


----------



## Hillskill

Impossible to tell without seeing at 1080p and in play. They couldn't have hot swapped FXAA on either so they have done well matching it shot for shot. Eitherway, a good enough excuse to upgrade my GPU.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Almost looks like Jaggies are just "covered up" or "Blurred"


Exactly what I think.

Whilst it might be fast, it's low quality.


----------



## losttsol

I've only been able to play for about 8 hours total. I haven't seen a dragon yet (except in that first cut-scene). Is this normal?


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've only been able to play for about 8 hours total. I haven't seen a dragon yet (except in that first cut-scene). Is this normal?


Unless you did the first few quests in whiterun yes it is normal. You have to trigger the dragon spawns with the beginning quests


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Here you go guys the new 4GB LAA work around!

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013


----------



## losttsol

I did some of them, but must not have done all of them. Sometimes I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do a quest or if it's just a side-quest. The most recent thing I've done is just finished the Winterhold quest at the excavation site. That was pretty good I thought.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> The point was don't complain the game is too easy when you have "Armour rated ~560 in level 12" If you set your guy up like that of course its going to feel easy!


I said i took off half my gear once i realized how easy it made the game. But now at level 44, using the same gear which is definitely level appropriate now, the game still seems easy. I still kill dragon in one dual-wield power attack.

I also didn't use guides or any online resources. I just leveled my smithing right after i did that smithing quest once you get out of the tutorial cave. None of the vendors had ebony at that level, so i went looking for some mines. Just followed the base of the big mountains and checked a couple mines. I guess i got lucky finding the ebony mine early though. I didn't use the alchemy/enchanting loop, though i did make a set of smithing gear, but it only boosted my smithing by like 45% or so, not the 150%+ you can get with a higher enchanting skill.

Even with terrible gear on Master, the game isn't hard. It's just artificially difficult. Things kill you in one hit and it takes you a decade to kill them. You literally have NO options to win in a scenario like that (except glitching their ai so they never hit you, which is technically "cheating"). The only way i consider a game truly hard is when it pushes my skills as a player to the limits and the only reason i fail to win is because i'm not skilled enough or haven't mastered the mechanics of the game yet. In Skyrim, there's nothing like that on Masters (even with bad gear). I guess you could say you could kite something with a bow or magic for 20 minutes, but that's not particularly skillbased either and certainly not fun.

Also, this game isn't like oblivion where everything is scaled to your current level. Some areas and fights are SIGNIFICANTLY higher level and that's probably why some of you think Masters is harder than it is. If it's taking you 100 pots and 30 minutes to kill something, then it's probably scaled to a higher level. Also, if you level up on things like sneak, speech, restoration, and other non-combat skills, even if you don't put the perks into those, then the monster are going to outpace you rather quickly on masters because of the scaling system. Making things seems way more difficult than they truly are.

Edit: One last thing that i just remembered after responding to someone else below, i don't think you're supposed to shoot arrows and magic at the dragons for an eternity to kill them (at least on Masters). Once you get the shout to pull them down, you can kill them fairly easily. The only reason the very first dragon is so easy to kill without this shout is because you have like 10 scripted guards shooting at it.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've only been able to play for about 8 hours total. I haven't seen a dragon yet (except in that first cut-scene). Is this normal?


The dragon won't spawn until you finish up the first main-quest. The one where you need to go talk to the jarl, find an item for his house-mage, and then you go kill the dragon. Once you do that, then the dragons will begin to spawn. You probably won't be able to kill the dragon yet though until you finish more of the main-quest to get the shout to pull them out of the sky so you can melee them. Until then, it takes decades to kill the dragons


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've only been able to play for about 8 hours total. I haven't seen a dragon yet (except in that first cut-scene). Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> The dragon won't spawn until you finish up the first main-quest. The one where you need to go talk to the jarl, find an item for his house-mage, and then you go kill the dragon. Once you do that, then the dragons will begin to spawn. You probably won't be able to kill the dragon yet though until you finish more of the main-quest to get the shout to pull them out of the sky so you can melee them. Until then, it takes decades to kill the dragons
Click to expand...

If you're in a wide enough area, they land on their own accord.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I said i took off half my gear once i realized how easy it made the game. But now at level 44, using the same gear which is definitely level appropriate now, the game still seems easy. I still kill dragon in one dual-wield power attack.
> I also didn't use guides or any online resources. I just leveled my smithing right after i did that smithing quest once you get out of the tutorial cave. None of the vendors had ebony at that level, so i went looking for some mines. Just followed the base of the big mountains and checked a couple mines. I guess i got lucky finding the ebony mine early though. I didn't use the alchemy/enchanting loop, though i did make a set of smithing gear, but it only boosted my smithing by like 45% or so, not the 150%+ you can get with a higher enchanting skill.
> Even with terrible gear on Master, the game isn't hard. It's just artificially difficult. Things kill you in one hit and it takes you a decade to kill them. You literally have NO options to win in a scenario like that (except glitching their ai so they never hit you, which is technically "cheating"). The only way i consider a game truly hard is when it pushes my skills as a player to the limits and the only reason i fail to win is because i'm not skilled enough or haven't mastered the mechanics of the game yet. In Skyrim, there's nothing like that on Masters (even with bad gear). I guess you could say you could kite something with a bow or magic for 20 minutes, but that's not particularly skillbased either and certainly not fun.
> Also, this game isn't like oblivion where everything is scaled to your current level. Some areas and fights are SIGNIFICANTLY higher level and that's probably why some of you think Masters is harder than it is. If it's taking you 100 pots and 30 minutes to kill something, then it's probably scaled to a higher level. Also, if you level up on things like sneak, speech, restoration, and other non-combat skills, even if you don't put the perks into those, then the monster are going to outpace you rather quickly on masters because of the scaling system. Making things seems way more difficult than they truly are.
> Edit: One last thing that i just remembered after responding to someone else below, i don't think you're supposed to shoot arrows and magic at the dragons for an eternity to kill them (at least on Masters). Once you get the shout to pull them down, you can kill them fairly easily. The only reason the very first dragon is so easy to kill without this shout is because you have like 10 scripted guards shooting at it.


Unfortunately, you are mostly correct. The AI is absolutely atrocious, but luckily other things in the game allowed me to enjoy it for the whole package. The first time I realized that the enemy AI was ******ed and battles were going to be cheesy was the drauger king that comes out of the casket in the first quest at Barrow Falls. I ran to the other side of the ravine and he couldn't figure out how to get me when I moved from one side of the creek to the other. Oh boy....


----------



## liljoey112

I have a problem with the skyrim launcher Please help. When i click on the skyrim Icon it goes to the PLAY options tech support screen this is normal but when i press PLAY the launcher disappears and 2 seconds later it reappears and does not start the game please help!


----------



## lilraver018

Have you tried lowering windowa sound bitrate. I had a simular problem but that fixed it. I dont remeber the link but google it or forum search it.


----------



## liljoey112

Yes i tried that i will make a thread.


----------



## Mygaffer

I've noticed a few things the more I play that I am curious if others have noticed.

First of all, the game IS too easy. I know not everyone has the same experience with a given game and some will find a game harder while others will find it easier but compared to many other games I play this is pretty easy. Easier than Morrowind and Oblivion, that is for sure. To be honest I am not feeling challenged. I still have it at default difficulty so I think I am going to try expert and see if that improves things.

Second of all the game is not as open world as previous games. I have noticed that they use the mountain ranges and other landscape features to really narrowly define your path. In Oblivion and especially in Morrowind you could traverse the environment pretty much anyway you wanted to. In Skyrim you are going either across plains or you are following relatively narrow paths with unclimbable mountains on either side. It also does not encourage you to explore, as all the alchemy ingredients tend to be right by the side of the road.

Still a fun game and I have been playing it a lot. I realize that by confining where you could go they are able to more tightly control your experience, so maybe in the long run it is a good thing. Right now my perfect TES game would have the quest/story content and combat of Skyrim, the truly open world of Morrowind and a bit more complexity in terms of character development and skills.

EDIT: The other nit-pick I have with Skyrim is the AI, it is really pretty bad. Followers stink too, Barbas keeps pushing me all over the place!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> There are some people complaining about this game being too easy. Slide that difficulty up to Master then go fight a few bears. Tell me how easy the game is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I do realize is the game is indeed "easyish." Thing is, would you like to fight a dragon for twenty minutes or three when they all give the same basic rewards? There is no reason for the devs to make normal engagements DIFFICULT, because they are mostly redundant. If you slide that difficulty bar up, you're just wanting to take longer to accomplish the same thing, potentially. It does add a layer of realism though (dragons breathing fire literally kills you.)


I am playing on Master's and it's stupid easy. I got hit one time in the final boss fight, and I 1-shot mini-bosses in dungeons with sneak attacks (with elven weapons, I'm level 41 and don't have ebony/daedric weapons yet lol).


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> I said i took off half my gear once i realized how easy it made the game. But now at level 44, using the same gear which is definitely level appropriate now, the game still seems easy. I still kill dragon in one dual-wield power attack.
> I also didn't use guides or any online resources. I just leveled my smithing right after i did that smithing quest once you get out of the tutorial cave. None of the vendors had ebony at that level, so i went looking for some mines. Just followed the base of the big mountains and checked a couple mines. I guess i got lucky finding the ebony mine early though. I didn't use the alchemy/enchanting loop, though i did make a set of smithing gear, but it only boosted my smithing by like 45% or so, not the 150%+ you can get with a higher enchanting skill.
> Even with terrible gear on Master, the game isn't hard. It's just artificially difficult. Things kill you in one hit and it takes you a decade to kill them. You literally have NO options to win in a scenario like that (except glitching their ai so they never hit you, which is technically "cheating"). The only way i consider a game truly hard is when it pushes my skills as a player to the limits and the only reason i fail to win is because i'm not skilled enough or haven't mastered the mechanics of the game yet. In Skyrim, there's nothing like that on Masters (even with bad gear). I guess you could say you could kite something with a bow or magic for 20 minutes, but that's not particularly skillbased either and certainly not fun.
> Also, this game isn't like oblivion where everything is scaled to your current level. Some areas and fights are SIGNIFICANTLY higher level and that's probably why some of you think Masters is harder than it is. If it's taking you 100 pots and 30 minutes to kill something, then it's probably scaled to a higher level. Also, if you level up on things like sneak, speech, restoration, and other non-combat skills, even if you don't put the perks into those, then the monster are going to outpace you rather quickly on masters because of the scaling system. Making things seems way more difficult than they truly are.
> Edit: One last thing that i just remembered after responding to someone else below, i don't think you're supposed to shoot arrows and magic at the dragons for an eternity to kill them (at least on Masters). Once you get the shout to pull them down, you can kill them fairly easily. The only reason the very first dragon is so easy to kill without this shout is because you have like 10 scripted guards shooting at it.


Sounds like you would have a difficult time liking any game without nit picking it apart. Anyways move on and critique another game. We will all continue to enjoy Skyrim.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I think a lot of the "This game is too easy" Guys are either cheating, or trolling. This game feels right on Expert. Some of those bandits are really hard to beat. A Dragon can kill me in 2 fire blasts, if I don't heal. I'm at level 15, I think. I'm too busy playing the game to look for everything wrong with it.

QQ


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 
> Thats where i get stuck. The guy just goes down like that. Is there any command or cheat to pay pass him?


There is a console command you can do.

It's Setstage "quest id" "quest step #". I had to do it on the part where you


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



capture and release the dragon, because I was glitched and whenever I told the guard to release the dragon, he would say "ok" but nothing would happen.



Here's the list of the quest steps for the one you're on:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://newcontent3.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Sovngarde



You'll want to try starting around step 130 I think, just setstage 130, then 135, then 140, then 150 until it works.


----------



## Alex132

When I added a whole bunch of texture patches the game would crash at random times, when I removed them the problem went away.

No specific ones caused the crash, is this because Skyrim is using over 2Gb with all the new textures, and thus crashing?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Unfortunately, you are mostly correct. The AI is absolutely atrocious, but luckily other things in the game allowed me to enjoy it for the whole package. The first time I realized that the enemy AI was ******ed and battles were going to be cheesy was the drauger king that comes out of the casket in the first quest at Barrow Falls. I ran to the other side of the ravine and he couldn't figure out how to get me when I moved from one side of the creek to the other. Oh boy....


Glitches/bugs, poor AI, exploitable gameplay mechanics and balance issues have pretty much always been a part of the Elder Scrolls series, despite that they've still managed to make a franchise out of it and basically expand the same core gameplay to another IP (Fallout 3). I guess there's enough appeal in the open world, no guardrails (for the most part) sandbox gameplay to keep fans interested.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> EDIT: The other nit-pick I have with Skyrim is the AI, it is really pretty bad. Followers stink too, Barbas keeps pushing me all over the place!


Lol yeah I actually had to shout my follower out the way because she just sat in the doorway staring at me


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Lol yeah I actually had to shout my follower out the way because she just sat in the doorway staring at me


This is genius! Why didn't i think of that?

I usually just keep running into them, eventually they walk backwards.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> This is genius! Why didn't i think of that?
> I usually just keep running into them, eventually they walk backwards.


Only problem is I ended up killing Lyndia by shouting her off of a mountain. It was well worth the laugh though.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Second of all the game is not as open world as previous games. I have noticed that they use the mountain ranges and other landscape features to really narrowly define your path. In Oblivion and especially in Morrowind you could traverse the environment pretty much anyway you wanted to. In Skyrim you are going either across plains or you are following relatively narrow paths with unclimbable mountains on either side. It also does not encourage you to explore, as all the alchemy ingredients tend to be right by the side of the road.


I have to disagree about the open world thing. You can do anything you want straight out the starter cave thing. You can completely ignore all quests and cities if you wanted to. It's completely open-ended that way.

Contrast this with say Assasin's creed: one city unlocked at a time or the way ME/ME2 kind of funnels you along the main quest or the GTAs that kind of lock you in when you're on an official task or god forbid fable that really locks you in...

And I do go over mountains with no paths all the time. In fact I came out way above some ruins that way once. I was perched way up sniping and harassing like seven bandits. Really upped my archery/sneak that way (and was fun)

Point is, this game is way open by I think any criteria...


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Sounds like you would have a difficult time liking any game without nit picking it apart. Anyways move on and critique another game. We will all continue to enjoy Skyrim.


I never said i didn't enjoy it









I just said the combat in it is atrocious and it's riddled with bugs. Besides those two things and the terrible porty-controls/mouse problems, it's a great game. Good enough to play twice through even with all the problems


----------



## awdrifter

Need some help on the Revealing the Unseen quest (it's the quest where you have to go to Mzulf Aedrome).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I can't seem to find the key for this door. Does anyone know where I can find that key? Thanks.
























I have these keys right now.











Also, I don't think I'm building my character right, any guides on a one-handed weapon and magic user hybrid build? Thanks.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Need some help on the Revealing the Unseen quest (it's the quest where you have to go to Mzulf Aedrome).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't seem to find the key for this door. Does anyone know where I can find that key? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have these keys right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I don't think I'm building my character right, any guides on a one-handed weapon and magic user hybrid build? Thanks.


The key should be at the end of a side passage, in a chest, IIRC.


----------



## Foxrun

Maybe I just suck at this game but level 44 on expert and some enemies can mess me up. Mainly casters and the dreaded elder dragons


----------



## welly321

Casters are pretty tough. I've found the wards work very well against them though. The problem is you need the higher level wards. If you use the lower level ones, they break after one or two spells are cast at it. When they break you get staggered so be careful.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Maybe I just suck at this game but level 44 on expert and some enemies can mess me up. Mainly casters and the dreaded elder dragons


Dragons are fairly simple, I think the Blood Dragons should have had something more unique, like the drain life ability when they land (Wouldn't make them insanely tough, but give them an extra kick.) As for elder and ancient dragons, I wouldn't exactly know what could make them anymore unique besides added health and damage.
The only thing that really took me by surprise lately was an undead dragon and some mage-skeletons. I thought they would be as simple as normal skeleton warriors but suddenly got overrun.


----------



## Roman5

Hey, when a dragon starts attacking, such as is the case where I am in the game right now, Lydia engages it with her bow and arrows and stops following me. If I want to run away and not fight the dragon yet, it means leaving her behind which I don't want to do. I can't speak to her either, she ignores me while engaged in battle. Is there nothing I can do to get her to follow me?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Casters are pretty tough. I've found the wards work very well against them though. The problem is you need the higher level wards. If you use the lower level ones, they break after one or two spells are cast at it. When they break you get staggered so be careful.


Use the The Atronach Stone, it reduces incoming magic damage by 50%. Then either buy or craft some magic resist gear. You can either use 3, 30-50% reduction items for each magic school (fire, ice, lightning) and swap to the correct one for each caster type, or you can use 3 items with 10-20% general magic reduction and use all three of those together and be protected from every school. You could also use the magic resist items plus a magic resist potion and use a different guardian stone, OR you could use just the Atronach stone and some 50% resist magic school potions. If your damage and health are high enough, you could just use the Whirlwind shout to teleport right on top of the caster and then kill him in a few seconds and avoid having to use magic reduction all together.


----------



## Metaldude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Maybe I just suck at this game but level 44 on expert and some enemies can mess me up. Mainly casters and the dreaded elder dragons


I don't find dragons to be too difficult but I'm with you on those casters. Seems like they can do 100ish damage in one spell. I find that letting my follower take the brunt of their attacks while I sit back and shoot them full of arrows works pretty well. Sneak attack power attack with a 2H axe is pretty effective too


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Siigari*
> 
> There are some people complaining about this game being too easy. Slide that difficulty up to Master then go fight a few bears. Tell me how easy the game is now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I do realize is the game is indeed "easyish." Thing is, would you like to fight a dragon for twenty minutes or three when they all give the same basic rewards? There is no reason for the devs to make normal engagements DIFFICULT, because they are mostly redundant. If you slide that difficulty bar up, you're just wanting to take longer to accomplish the same thing, potentially. It does add a layer of realism though (dragons breathing fire literally kills you.)
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing on Master's and it's stupid easy. I got hit one time in the final boss fight, and I 1-shot mini-bosses in dungeons with sneak attacks (with elven weapons, I'm level 41 and don't have ebony/daedric weapons yet lol).
Click to expand...

HA HA. Yes, sneak has always been overpowered in elder scrolls games. In morrowind/oblivion I used to use it in combo with chameleon spells and enchantments - even if the first sneak attack didn't kill I could just hide in plain sight and do it again. In skyrim I'm finding I don't even need chameleon. Been going into dungeons way above my middle and sneak killing bosses who should be way too hard for me.

Hopefully someone will do an epic mod like the classic oscuro mod for oblivion, which made that game much more challenging.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

Never really played a game like this in the past, but I gave this a whirl last night after seeing all these positive reviews and well, it's pretty cool

I've only made it to the temple part but that was intense, these mummies coming to life around me had me running like a *****! Small puzzles and stuff to solve along the way. Can't wait to play some more later and see what other environments and situations I encounter


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I think a lot of the "This game is too easy" Guys are either cheating, or trolling. This game feels right on Expert. Some of those bandits are really hard to beat. A Dragon can kill me in 2 fire blasts, if I don't heal. I'm at level 15, I think. I'm too busy playing the game to look for everything wrong with it.
> QQ


Sorry but I'm not cheating or trolling, this game is really, really easy. Wait till you get to higher levels. It also depends on what your spending your points on. I've invested everything in health and stamina and as for perks: two handed, smithing, blocking and a few others. My Two-handed and smithing are already way above 50. Pair that with the armor I've crafted and I'm a walking tank, I've barley died. And I honestly barely play RPG's, I know that a lot of you guys are way better than I am at these types of games and even then, this game is too easy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

After you finish main quest will it mess up the rest of the game? Will there be still dragons to fight? Or does the game build up based on ur progress?


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzai?*
> 
> Dragons are fairly simple, I think the Blood Dragons should have had something more unique, like the drain life ability when they land (Wouldn't make them insanely tough, but give them an extra kick.) As for elder and ancient dragons, I wouldn't exactly know what could make them anymore unique besides added health and damage.


Could have given them shouts maybe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metaldude*
> 
> I don't find dragons to be too difficult but I'm with you on those casters. Seems like they can do 100ish damage in one spell. I find that letting my follower take the brunt of their attacks while I sit back and shoot them full of arrows works pretty well. Sneak attack power attack with a 2H axe is pretty effective too


Ancient Dragons on Master diff can be pretty "tough" if you don't have resistance against their main attack. By tough, I just mean you'll need lots of time and health potions/restoration magic to take them down. I guess you could probably trivialize the fight by stacking the right resistances though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> After you finish main quest will it mess up the rest of the game? Will there be still dragons to fight? Or does the game build up based on ur progress?


Doesn't mess anything up. Plenty of dragons and more quests to do if you want after the main quest.


----------



## Otterclock

I watched a friend play his heavy armor/two-hander all brawn character and he was having a much easier time than my light armor/hybrid fellow. He would just waltz into the thick of it and destroy everything; his health hardly dropping.


----------



## Roman5

Don't know if this has been posted in here? It's superb playing.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds*
> 
> i see some peeps in here with over 100 dmg on their weapons, how did you do that? i thot you can only upgraded it once to legendary...
> also is there a unenchanting nightingale armor?


there is no way to disenchant unique items in game. Unless you have armor that has the same exact enchantments as that, and then disenchant it at an arcane enchanter.


----------



## Sethy666

Just a quick question..

Ive seen alot of posts recommending a gamepad for this game and thinking about it, it does offer some major advantage over mouse / key combo.

Ive never used one of these, so Im not sure what Im too look for in a gamepad.

My question is... which would you folks recommend?

*The Logitech Wireless Gamepad F710:*
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=284_951&products_id=17934

or the...

*Xbox 360 Black Wired Controller for Windows:*
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=284_951&products_id=16959

Thanks.


----------



## Nano5656

So, how come my game keeps crashing about 1 minute into me starting it? Before it was like once every couple of hours, then maybe 4-5 times an hour....now I cant go 4 minutes


----------



## subassy

Haven't played this game with a gamepad yet but I do own multiple 360 gamepads and they are quite nice. If you're literally never used a gamepad for a first person game like this it might take a while to memorize all the keys and how movement works. At least it took me a while a couple years ago when I had a 360 (practiced with halo and gears of war). Just had to practice a lot before I finally got it. Closest comparison I think is learning to touch type. Gamepad is much easier though, obviously.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano5656*
> 
> So, how come my game keeps crashing about 1 minute into me starting it? Before it was like once every couple of hours, then maybe 4-5 times an hour....now I cant go 4 minutes


If you haven't already try using that steam "verify integrity of game cache" feature (in the properties of the game via steam, on the local files tab). This has helped me with other games in the past.

I supposed you could use resource monitor to see what the CPU and memory are doing leading up to the crash, disable any extra processes running the background...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Haven't played this game with a gamepad yet but I do own multiple 360 gamepads and they are quite nice. If you're literally never used a gamepad for a first person game like this it might take a while to memorize all the keys and how movement works. At least it took me a while a couple years ago when I had a 360 (practiced with halo and gears of war). Just had to practice a lot before I finally got it. Closest comparison I think is learning to touch type. Gamepad is much easier though, obviously.


Thanks, Yeah, never even pick one up before, let alone used one. I figured there would be a learning curve to them... as with any controller I guess,


----------



## EasyC

Honestly these CTD's are slowing destroying my morale. I may explode.....


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok... so I just one-shot a dragon with a dagger.... even got a vid of it. Was weird. Snuck to the top of Autmnwatch Tower, saw a blood dragon perched at the top waiting for me, snuck behind it, and stabbed it. It then played the animation of it taking off, and then crash-landing, upon which it then was dead.

I don't think the game is designed to NOT play the animations, but it was a one hit kill.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Honestly these CTD's are slowing destroying my morale. I may explode.....


Yeah seriously. I have quick-save mapped to a mouse button and save like every 30 seconds.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Now that i finished the main story i dont feel like play any more. It been 20 hours already and probably only done 10% of the quest but i think i will wait for summer to replay it.


----------



## oomalikoo

Why woudl u even put the logitech up? its a carbon copy of 360 xD

just get the 360, every game comes with its buttons already aligned.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Found Dawnbreaker. What an awesome weapon.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Why woudl u even put the logitech up? its a carbon copy of 360 xD
> just get the 360, every game comes with its buttons already aligned.


Thanks, like I mentioned, I wouldnt know a good controller from a bad one. Good to know that most games already have them mapped


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Sorry but I'm not cheating or trolling, this game is really, really easy. Wait till you get to higher levels. It also depends on what your spending your points on. I've invested everything in health and stamina and as for perks: two handed, smithing, blocking and a few others. My Two-handed and smithing are already way above 50. Pair that with the armor I've crafted and I'm a walking tank, I've barley died. And I honestly barely play RPG's, I know that a lot of you guys are way better than I am at these types of games and even then, this game is too easy.


Turn it to master difficulty and you wont be saying its easy no matter your level.
On my first character I have level 100 sneak and level 100 archery and it still takes 15+ sneak hits @ 3x damage with my Daedric bow to kill dungeon bosses.
Not to mention the amount of health pots that I have to use to stay alive.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

So..my game was running fine till the patch. Now I cant fast travel without the game crashing to desktop.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Here's the one hit kill vid, youtube took forever uploading, probably because I play in eyefinity and the vid was quite large. Best bet is to watch in 1080p since it was night.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Marafice Eye is that the 30x dagger skill [After x2 on the Thieves Guide table], 1 hit kill? -Awesome!!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Turn it to master difficulty and you wont be saying its easy no matter your level.
> On my first character I have level 100 sneak and level 100 archery and it still takes 15+ sneak hits @ 3x damage with my Daedric bow to kill dungeon bosses.
> Not to mention the amount of health pots that I have to use to stay alive.


I am on Master's and it's really easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds*
> 
> i see some peeps in here with over 100 dmg on their weapons, how did you do that? i thot you can only upgraded it once to legendary...
> also is there a unenchanting nightingale armor?


You can only upgrade it to Legendary, but you can use potions/fortify smithing enchantments to make it even stronger, and fortify 1h weapons enchantments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banzai?*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Maybe I just suck at this game but level 44 on expert and some enemies can mess me up. Mainly casters and the dreaded elder dragons
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons are fairly simple, I think the Blood Dragons should have had something more unique, like the drain life ability when they land (Wouldn't make them insanely tough, but give them an extra kick.) As for elder and ancient dragons, I wouldn't exactly know what could make them anymore unique besides added health and damage.
> The only thing that really took me by surprise lately was an undead dragon and some mage-skeletons. I thought they would be as simple as normal skeleton warriors but suddenly got overrun.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I "fought" the skeletal dragon, I snuck around the room sneak attacking all the skeletons, then attacked the dragon expecting a fight but I just 1-hit killed it instead. Was disappointing.

I finally got around to "minmaxing" my character after beating the game, I went from 396 armor rating to 981, my dagger went from 69 damage to 128 + 50, my axe went from 85 + 10 to 389 + 56, and I get a whole bunch of health and +% blocking from enchantments. I have a feeling it's going to get a whole lot easier.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I am on Master's and it's really easy.
> 
> I finally got around to "minmaxing" my character after beating the game, *I went from 396 armor rating to 981, my dagger went from 69 damage to 128 + 50, my axe went from 85 + 10 to 389 + 56, and I get a whole bunch of health and +% blocking from enchantments.* I have a feeling it's going to get a whole lot easier.


Try playing without the best equipment and see how easy it is then.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I finally got around to "minmaxing" my character after beating the game, I went from 396 armor rating to 981, my dagger went from 69 damage to 128 + 50, my axe went from 85 + 10 to 389 + 56, and I get a whole bunch of health and +% blocking from enchantments. I have a feeling it's going to get a whole lot easier.


That's not even close to being min/maxed. You can get do 6399 damage on a one-handed attack and do sneak attacks for 32.9k damage and have 2419 Armor. Numbers that high are meaningless though because even on Masters i think nothing has over about 3.1k hp. A perfectly min/maxed character for real gameplay would have 672 armor (the cap), 99% magic resist (the cap), and 536 damage on a one-hander, after that stack full hp, stamina is worthless since you one-shot everything with the default 100 stamina. Here's a guide in-case you're interested.

Also, for all the haters, Masters is easy even with bad gear. I beat the final boss with a 40 damage dagger quite easily









Edit: Just wanted to clarify, i used the 50% magic damage reduction guardian stone before the boss, used only half my armor (~400 armor rating), had around 550 hp from levels, used a 40% fire resist potion that i found, and a 40 damage dagger. I had to use three healing potions. Notice i'm not doing anything elaborate and my gear is easily obtainable. Just did this for the lolz because this game is easy even on masters.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Marafice Eye is that the 30x dagger skill [After x2 on the Thieves Guide table], 1 hit kill? -Awesome!!


It's 30x because of the Assassin's blade perk on the sneak tree which makes it 15x. Then "double damage sneak attacks with one-handed weapons" on my gloves. Helps that the dagger is legendary as well. But yeah, The game decided it still had to play the lift off and crash animation even though the thing was already dead lol.


----------



## Vnasty

I watched Beowulf (the 2007 CGI) and in my head replaced the word Beowulf with Dovahkiin.
So every time someones says Beowulf, they are really saying Dovahkiin.

It's like Skyrim The Movie.


----------



## Hawk777th

First time I have ever seen this in an Elder Scrolls game. Wasnt anywhere near the edge of map.
http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/631857288005394532/BBA6A85F441B2B49709CCFD0F9200E4A53EF4049/


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> That's not even close to being min/maxed. You can get do 6399 damage on a one-handed attack and do sneak attacks for 32.9k damage and have 2419 Armor. Numbers that high are meaningless though because even on Masters i think nothing has over about 3.1k hp. A perfectly min/maxed character for real gameplay would have 672 armor (the cap), 99% magic resist (the cap), and 536 damage on a one-hander, after that stack full hp, stamina is worthless since you one-shot everything with the default 100 stamina. Here's a guide in-case you're interested.
> 
> Also, for all the haters, Masters is easy even with bad gear. I beat the final boss with a 40 damage dagger quite easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just wanted to clarify, i used the 50% magic damage reduction guardian stone before the boss, used only half my armor (~400 armor rating), had around 550 hp from levels, used a 40% fire resist potion that i found, and a 40 damage dagger. I had to use three healing potions. Notice i'm not doing anything elaborate and my gear is easily obtainable. Just did this for the lolz because this game is easy even on masters.


That's why I put minmaxing in quotes, lol. The stuff you can really do is crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I am on Master's and it's really easy.
> 
> I finally got around to "minmaxing" my character after beating the game, *I went from 396 armor rating to 981, my dagger went from 69 damage to 128 + 50, my axe went from 85 + 10 to 389 + 56, and I get a whole bunch of health and +% blocking from enchantments.* I have a feeling it's going to get a whole lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Try playing without the best equipment and see how easy it is then.
Click to expand...

Lol, try reading the part you DIDN'T bold.























I've already beaten the game with sub-par equipment, it was really easy. Now I can fight 8 elder dragons at once and beat them, and 3 ancient dragons, and I'm not even close to having the best enchantments, I just threw on whatever I had.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I am on Master's and it's really easy.
> 
> I finally got around to "minmaxing" my character after beating the game, *I went from 396 armor rating to 981, my dagger went from 69 damage to 128 + 50, my axe went from 85 + 10 to 389 + 56, and I get a whole bunch of health and +% blocking from enchantments.* I have a feeling it's going to get a whole lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Try playing without the best equipment and see how easy it is then.
Click to expand...

Do you realize the fact that your statement goes against one of the main points of any RPG?









Why should someone limit themselves? I don't want to be forced to put imaginary advancement restrictions on my character - it's the game's job to enforce the rules and adapt the gameplay experience to them.


----------



## Vuashke

Anyone found any good dead thralls to use? I'm using that unkillable Orchendor dude from peryite's quest


----------



## loop0001

wondering guys..any tips on leveling enchanting?

the grind is going to be so dang expensive if i have to buy and fill a petty soul gem for every single wolf and iron dagger i want to enchant...

have a good set of gear but now want to fix it up with enchanted jewelry..

but what i enchant is total crap.

ex: found gauntlets of major grip/weilding giving me 25% extra damage with 2 handed weapons

then i go to enchant it onto a ring and it says 1%... i change out the gem to a grand and now it says 5% why so low? why the hell did i find a 25% and i cant make one?

otherwise, having great time with the game. lvl18, orcish armor with a giant hammer, still tough at times but im able to kill most without trouble...mini-bosses give issues though.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001*
> 
> wondering guys..any tips on leveling enchanting?
> the grind is going to be so dang expensive if i have to buy and fill a petty soul gem for every single wolf and iron dagger i want to enchant...
> have a good set of gear but now want to fix it up with enchanted jewelry..
> 
> but what i enchant is total crap.
> ex: found gauntlets of major grip/weilding giving me 25% extra damage with 2 handed weapons
> then i go to enchant it onto a ring and it says 1%... i change out the gem to a grand and now it says 5% why so low? why the hell did i find a 25% and i cant make one?
> 
> otherwise, having great time with the game. lvl18, orcish armor with a giant hammer, still tough at times but im able to kill most without trouble...mini-bosses give issues though.


You only learn the type of the enchantment. The bonus depends on your enchanting level, the quality of the soul and your perks. Don't worry about money; it has only 3 uses in this game:buying 5 skill-ups every level, buying/decorating houses and buying alchemy/enchanting/smithing ingredients for grinding. None of those are particularly expensive, so splurge as much as you want.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001*
> 
> wondering guys..any tips on leveling enchanting?
> 
> the grind is going to be so dang expensive if i have to buy and fill a petty soul gem for every single wolf and iron dagger i want to enchant...
> 
> have a good set of gear but now want to fix it up with enchanted jewelry..
> 
> but what i enchant is total crap.
> 
> ex: found gauntlets of major grip/weilding giving me 25% extra damage with 2 handed weapons
> 
> then i go to enchant it onto a ring and it says 1%... i change out the gem to a grand and now it says 5% why so low? why the hell did i find a 25% and i cant make one?
> 
> otherwise, having great time with the game. lvl18, orcish armor with a giant hammer, still tough at times but im able to kill most without trouble...mini-bosses give issues though.


Get Azura's Star (a refillable soul gem) and find or enchant a weapon with Soul Trap, then just re-fill the weapon with every kill you get. You get XP for refilling weapons. Also find silver/gold/iron mines, get the Transmute Metal spell (turns iron ore into silver ore, and silver ore into gold), and make a lot of rings (you get two per ingot so it's the most efficient), and enchant it all with random small gems you find and sell it all. Easy money and enchanting levels.


----------



## EfemaN

I'm sure everyone has seen the performance review Tom's did on Skyrim. Has anyone else seen CPU scaling like this on any game before? I can't say I've seen every other game benchmark out there, but I've seen plenty and nothing like this.


----------



## willis888

The new requirement to go through steam to start the game is kind of annoying. The launcher has failed several times for me.


----------



## XSCounter

So guys what's your go on *stealing*? I remember when I was playing Oblivion, I was a thief kind of character so it felt natural.. But this time I am playing a noble knight type of hero so stealing feels kinda wrong. However in that case I am noble but broke all the time! Never have enough gold for anything and can't buy 5 skill ups for my major skills every level









I really feel like replaying the game just because of it and going for thief again!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> So guys what's your go on *stealing*? I remember when I was playing Oblivion, I was a thief kind of character so it felt natural.. But this time I am playing a noble knight type of hero so stealing feels kinda wrong. However in that case I am noble but broke all the time! Never have enough gold for anything and can't buy 5 skill ups for my major skills every level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really feel like replaying the game just because of it and going for thief again!


Really? You're having problems with gold?
I ran into monetary issues only during the early levels, when I had just bought the Whiterun house and was also trying to max out smithing. Fair enough, I didn't buy the skill ups, but they're cheeeeaaaap.
Mayhaps you're just not adventuring enough? A few random caves - every darn urn/chest/body emptied of valuables - and you're set to go!
What's your current level?

Oh, and in regard to stealing... That's for you to decide


----------



## kcuestag

So, I just killed my first dragon.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I killed it together with some soldiers and a female warrior or whatever she is called, with green skin. Was pretty fun, I tried killing it with my fire spells as I'm a mage, took me ages to kill it without being killed my self, until I killed it, and a friend told me I could have used a bow to kill it from the top of the tower.












This game is so much fun!


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Really? You're having problems with gold?
> I ran into monetary issues only during the early levels, when I had just bought the Whiterun house and was also trying to max out smithing. Fair enough, I didn't buy the skill ups, but they're cheeeeaaaap.
> Mayhaps you're just not adventuring enough? A few random caves - every darn urn/chest/body emptied of valuables - and you're set to go!
> What's your current level?
> Oh, and in regard to stealing... That's for you to decide


Well yeh, I am at really early stages so far, around Whiterun, only killed the dragon and did some minor quests inside the town. But it's good to know it will smooth out later on in terms of gold







Didn't have much time to play yet







Looking forward to weekend!

So I couldn't really stop myself from taking all the expensive stuff around the castle in Whiterun and then decided to "steal" the rest of the items!







No more "Knight", just some heavy armored dude now... Oh well..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Really? You're having problems with gold?
> I ran into monetary issues only during the early levels, when I had just bought the Whiterun house and was also trying to max out smithing. Fair enough, I didn't buy the skill ups, but they're cheeeeaaaap.
> Mayhaps you're just not adventuring enough? A few random caves - every darn urn/chest/body emptied of valuables - and you're set to go!
> What's your current level?
> Oh, and in regard to stealing... That's for you to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeh, I am at really early stages so far, around Whiterun, only killed the dragon and did some minor quests inside the town. But it's good to know it will smooth out later on in terms of gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't have much time to play yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to weekend!
> 
> So I couldn't really stop myself from taking all the expensive stuff around the castle in Whiterun and then decided to "steal" the rest of the items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more "Knight", just some heavy armored dude now... Oh well..
Click to expand...

Well, it's natural that you'll not have much money at the beginning of the game, and not be able to spend money maxing out the training for all your favourite skills each level. But you will eventually get more money, and it will get to the point where you have too much that you don't know what to buy. I'm currently level 40 and I have about 40k gold, I've maxed out most of the training for my skills this level and there's nothing I want to buy. I want to work on my enchanting though, so I'll do the little trick with soul trap and The Black Star.


----------



## XSCounter

Yeh but if I decided to steal everything, I would have considerably more gold and would be able to level skills much faster especially since there are all the trainers in Whiterun that I need: one-handed wep, block, smithing etc







Also wanna level smithing early too so that I could craft cool items before I start looting them in dungeons/quests))

Darn this role play


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've only been able to play for about 8 hours total. I haven't seen a dragon yet (except in that first cut-scene). Is this normal?
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you did the first few quests in whiterun yes it is normal. You have to trigger the dragon spawns with the beginning quests
Click to expand...

Thanks. I actually did that quest finally last night. I just stayed at the top of that tower and shot arrows at it. I think the other people did most of the killing (unless it was a really weak dragon). I tried out my first shout and then logged off. I've also figured out that instead of doing quests all the time, if you just wander around it can be more fun. You get into some interesting areas.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, it's natural that you'll not have much money at the beginning of the game, and not be able to spend money maxing out the training for all your favourite skills each level. But you will eventually get more money, and it will get to the point where you have too much that you don't know what to buy. I'm currently level 40 and I have about 40k gold, I've maxed out most of the training for my skills this level and there's nothing I want to buy. *I want to work on my enchanting though, so I'll do the little trick with soul trap and The Black Star*.


trick huh?
what is this trick you speak of...i must know!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> I'm sure everyone has seen the performance review Tom's did on Skyrim. Has anyone else seen CPU scaling like this on any game before? I can't say I've seen every other game benchmark out there, but I've seen plenty and nothing like this.


oh. That would be why some people can't max it. Until i saw that i thought i was doing it wrong, lol.


----------



## Hexa

Hey guys I updated my Archrobe texture mod on Skyrim Nexus. Check it out
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1185

Here is my original as honestly after looking at both I think it's better haha
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1058


----------



## Wbroach23

I'm buying the game today it's pay day so yes!!!1!!1!!1!!!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just stated the game again to go through it slowly. I leaned a bit of blacksmithing in Whiterun. Now what else do i learn to improve my heavy armor and weapons?


----------



## losttsol

I've got a couple of questions I need answered....thanks

1. Concerning the skill perk point (or whatever it is called) you get when you level, I am baffled as to how come I can't spend it sometimes. The perk will say requires 30 and I'll have 32, but it won't let me add it. I can't tell where the hell in the big constellation that I can spend my point sometimes. I think the entire thing is very confusing. Is there an easy way to read it?

2. Why when I alt-tab out, I can't just click the game in the bar to get back in? It's like I have to go in and out twice or something. What's with that?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've got a couple of questions I need answered....thanks
> 1. Concerning the skill perk point (or whatever it is called) you get when you level, I am baffled as to how come I can't spend it sometimes. The perk will say requires 30 and I'll have 32, but it won't let me add it. I can't tell where the hell in the big constellation that I can spend my point sometimes. I think the entire thing is very confusing. Is there an easy way to read it?
> 2. Why when I alt-tab out, I can't just click the game in the bar to get back in? It's like I have to go in and out twice or something. What's with that?


If it requires 30 and if you have that much then it will wok. That is if you did the one before it like a chain, yes you have to do it twice and i dont know why that is.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Turn it to master difficulty and you wont be saying its easy no matter your level.
> On my first character I have level 100 sneak and level 100 archery and it still takes 15+ sneak hits @ 3x damage with my Daedric bow to kill dungeon bosses.
> Not to mention the amount of health pots that I have to use to stay alive.


Thanks for the tip! I might have to turn it up to Master because I'm playing it on Hard right now and as I've stated it's really easy. And honestly, I really suck at video games. This is really the first game I've even played on Hard. I play games to unwind after work and just relax. I actually had to put the Witcher 2 on easy because it was way to hard for me. Yet, this game is ridiculously easy.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I've got a couple of questions I need answered....thanks
> 1. Concerning the skill perk point (or whatever it is called) you get when you level, I am baffled as to how come I can't spend it sometimes. The perk will say requires 30 and I'll have 32, but it won't let me add it. I can't tell where the hell in the big constellation that I can spend my point sometimes. I think the entire thing is very confusing. Is there an easy way to read it?
> 2. Why when I alt-tab out, I can't just click the game in the bar to get back in? It's like I have to go in and out twice or something. What's with that?


You may have the required skill LEVEL but have no available perk points to use.

You can't level up a perk unless you have a point available from leveling up your character. You can even let them sit too after leveling so that you have a few points to use at once.


----------



## Grief

Here is a list of all of the best mods I have found so far. If anyone else has any other suggestions, let me know and I will add to the list.

High Quality Eyes: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=498
Armor Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=106
FXAA: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131
(Install pre-set 1 to get the sharpen effect)
Faces: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26
Night Sky: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=85#content
Flora Overhaul: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141
Landscape Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=329#content

Don't overwrite any files from landscape textures with these two, since they are smaller files, not custom made, and for the most part just the standard texture but upped to 2k/4k size.
Skyrim HD: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
Improved Rock and Mountain Textures: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=849

***Important***
You must install this patch to allow Skyrim to be able to use 4gb of memory, otherwise it will be constantly crashing with the 2k/4k size textures attempting to load. If you previously installed a 4gb patch, you may need to use this workaround since the steam update yesterday killed .exe editing.
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013

Screenshots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Landscape Texture pack Screen shots
Grass Scrub Texture before:









After:









Here are some screenshots I took with High Quality Eyes and better faces installed:

























Flora mod:









Night Sky:


----------



## evensen007

There's already a whole thread on the best mods:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1169623/skyrim-visual-graphic-mods-list


----------



## cavallino

I want to know why the female dark brotherhood cowl has a mask but the male one doesn't. I mean men can be ninjas too come one.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Got a question for anyone that's explored around Winterhold, Fort Kastav to be precise:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There's a Thief that was on the path outside of Fort Kastav. Does he offer any form of side quests by interacting more with him or anything?
I couldn't be bothered giving him whatever and to be honest, I don't think my character would do that, but I feel kinda bad for saying "I'd rather die!" and set my Dog, my Horse and Lydia onto him. Lawl.

Other times I've done the "I'd rather die!" option, I end up missing on a quest opportunity and/or getting the guards of the entire city on my case (Markath for example, you have to get arrested to see the dude in the prison). Meh.


----------



## Joephis19

Was his name just "Thief" or did he have an actual name?

I've run into a thief a couple times since I finished the Thief guild quest line and....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The thief basically ran right up to me and said something like "ever since you became our leader our god has given me good fortune, here is our cut" and handed me 500 gold and then ran off into the woods.


----------



## oomalikoo

Imperial Legion Goons , lets get up put our hand over our heart and sing a hearty song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SamZjqR1hvU

FOR JARL AND COUNTRY


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I just stated the game again to go through it slowly. I leaned a bit of blacksmithing in Whiterun. Now what else do i learn to improve my heavy armor and weapons?


Enchanting is quite useful - just make sure to de-enchant any enchanted items you find that you're not keeping so you can learn their effect, and keep recharging your magical items with soul gems, as both of these are good ways of levelling up your enchanting skill at lower levels.

Oh, and to increase your smithing skill fairly easily, grab a bow and go and shoot down some deer etc. for their pelts. Then make it into leather and use the leather to make armour, then you can go on to improve the armour at a workbench as well. Not to mention, you'll grab some cash along the way and gain a few levels in your speechcraft skill.


----------



## Simca

FXAA Post Process Injector 1.3
Antiallias and Sharpen Effects
Realistic Skyrim Injector Settings
Morpheus Font
Borderless Window Mode
Armor IMprovement v2
Better Landscape Textures Full v04
Enhanced Blood Textures
Enhanced night Skyrim
High Quality Eyes
Landscape Texture Pack WIP
Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul

3 water mods I have yet to choose from - Pure Waters, Immersive Water, Alternate HQ Water Textures. - A mix between Alt. HQ WT and Immersive is nice though.

Detailed Faces
Detailed Lips
Merged with LUEF
No More Blocky Faces
Nude Mod

Chris2012 Whiterun HQ Textures
HD Barrels
HD Furniture
High Resolution v1.2
Skyrim HD 1.0.2 + Fix 1.0.3

Yeah, lots of Skyrim mods. My games looks amazing. I'll wait til higher level to post screenies since my Blades armor looks crappy









-Personal Tweaks in the SkyrimPref.ini files such as shadows set to 1.


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joephis19*
> 
> Was his name just "Thief" or did he have an actual name?
> 
> I've run into a thief a couple times since I finished the Thief guild quest line and....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The thief basically ran right up to me and said something like "ever since you became our leader our god has given me good fortune, here is our cut" and handed me 500 gold and then ran off into the woods.


Just "A Thief", he was just randomly there before the Fort, I just had the option to either pansy out and say "take whatever", intimidate him (which didn't work, he just went "you can't fool me" and the dialogue box appeared again, this time missing the intimidate option), "I don't have time for this" and "I'd rather die!".

I should just go to the previous save down the road, and see. I'm just curious as to whether if I pansy out or something, it might have other options, I'll check.
I can imagine a Bandit or something, but a Thief, just off the road, no camp, in snowy mountains, just before a Fort


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



of Mages and Skeletons


just makes no sense. That's Banditry, and there aint many travellers.... Lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

I just got Skyrim a few hours ago and am loving it. I can already see I'm not going to be getting much sleep. Classes are out till Tuesday thought and thankfully this semester is almost over with. I always play through it without mods at 1st but am looking forward to trying some of them out later on. Already had 1 CTD. Hopefully I can find a way to fix that if it starts to happen often. O well back to Skyrim!


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I'm still trying to fix my game after the problems with the patch, I'm actually maxing out my VRAM now on a 1680x1050 monitor, time to turn some tweaks off I think.


----------



## EasyC

I don't really understand when you come across an enchanted gear/weapon which has a more powerful enchant on it, but you can't disenchant it because you have that enchant already even though it's a weaker version....


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I don't really understand when you come across an enchanted gear/weapon which has a more powerful enchant on it, but you can't disenchant it because you have that enchant already even though it's a weaker version....


That's not how it works. When you disenchant something you learn the enchantment and the strength of that enchants is based on what size soul stone you use (grand > greater > common > lesser > petty), your skillevel in enchanting, and the perks that you have taken in enchanting. So if you disenchant something with +10% 2hand, it would have like +1% with a petty soul stone and no perks and zero skillevel, and up to 35% if you're using a grand soulstone with maxed out enchanting and the perks that boost it.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> That's not how it works. When you disenchant something you learn the enchantment and the strength of that enchants is based on what size soul stone you use (grand > greater > common > lesser > petty), your skillevel in enchanting, and the perks that you have taken in enchanting. So if you disenchant something with +10% 2hand, it would have like +1% with a petty soul stone and no perks and zero skillevel, and up to 35% if you're using a grand soulstone with maxed out enchanting and the perks that boost it.


Oooh, I see now. Cheers mate









Is there a list of enchants you can view that you've gotten without having to access the enchanting table all the time?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Is there a list of enchants you can view that you've gotten without having to access the enchanting table all the time?


Unfortunately not


----------



## Sethy666

Just a quickie question....

Can you assign names/identifiers to saved games? I havent seen anything that indicates you can.

I'd just like something more meaningful that "Skyrim 0210" or what ever the auto save says.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Just a quickie question....
> Can you assign names/identifiers to saved games? I havent seen anything that indicates you can.
> I'd just like something more meaningful that "Skyrim 0210" or what ever the auto save says.


open the console and type "save x" where x is the name you want. Only way I know of.

Also, CONSTANT CTD. Done the integrity checks and everything, Running the 4gb workaround as well. Even vanilla, it does CTD all the time. Never had this problem before the last patch; not sure if coincidence.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> open the console and type "save x" where x is the name you want. Only way I know of.
> Also, CONSTANT CTD. Done the integrity checks and everything, Running the 4gb workaround as well. Even vanilla, it does CTD all the time. Never had this problem before the last patch; not sure if coincidence.


Thanks!

Ive gotta get giggy with this console command thing... is there a list or something floating about?

As to CTD.. Ive had only one and that was before the patch.. I was taking a screen shot and bam - CTD. Since the patch, its all been good. I havent loaded any of the mods, even the 4gb one. Ive been watching the progress here before I jumped on that wagon.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Unfortunately not


Damn, oh well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> open the console and type "save x" where x is the name you want. Only way I know of.
> Also, CONSTANT CTD. Done the integrity checks and everything, Running the 4gb workaround as well. Even vanilla, it does CTD all the time. Never had this problem before the last patch; not sure if coincidence.


Hmm, strange because I was getting CTD's like every 5-10 minutes, downloaded the 4gb workaround and I've been playing about 3hrs without a crash.


----------



## rejamerah

Who do you think is the best companion?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> Who do you think is the best companion?


Cant really say... Ive only been hanging with Lydia (?sp) so far. She is a boss with a great sword


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

The 4GB workaround is stopping the game from crashing for me, but the game still is RAM limited. I'm getting really bad performance, heres what I wrote in the perfrormance thread:

The new fix is not working, it has stopped it from crashing, but the game is running in the teens still, GPU, CPU, and VRAM are not maxed. Its a horizontal line for RAM usage at around 4GB usage(computer idles around 1.7-2)

I have been doing some INI tweaking with the DNA configurator, and the only graphics mod I have is Vurt's tree overhaul, the only tweaks that affect the game are the ugridstoload and exterior cell buffer, which made the game less stuttery but didn't affect the framerate. I'm seeing between 8 and 25 frames consistently.
Indoor areas run about 45 and feel a slight stutter.

Before the patch I was around 45 outdoors silky smooth, 55 indoors and smooth, and 23 in towns smooth, I can't even load towns now.

Also I will note that on loading screens creatures/items have invisible textures that slowly load in, before the items/monsters on the loading screens were always fully loaded before I saw them at all.

I'm also seeing 10x longer load times, and the game freezes on the load screen on occasion.

Could someone please link me to the old exe, I'd really like to get back to playing this game.
Edited by RedCloudFuneral - Today at 8:36 pm View History

TLR version: Before patch was running 25-50FPS smoothly, now its 8-25 with a lot of stuttur/lag
RAM usage seems to still be locked, I was hitting 5.6GB usage before, now never over 4GB


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> Who do you think is the best companion?


I like the dark brotherhood initiates...goes with my sneaky style. All the followers seem to be equally good.


----------



## rejamerah

Do any of the follower heal themself?


----------



## SeanPoe

Anyone find a way to increase the height of the first-person camera? It feels so low. I have to look up at everyone i talk to and the perspective of the game in general looks completely out of whack because of it. You can test this out for yourself, go into 3rd person (default f key) and line your eyes up with an npc as a reference point, then switch back to first person and you will have to look up at that same reference point (that is at eye level). The camera is at shoulder height on every npc. I figured out how to increase the height of the character (player.setscale X in console, 1 is default) but that doesn't change the height of the first-person camera.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> Do any of the follower heal themself?


I think they must. I let my companion take the brunt of the attacks while I stand back and use my bow or magic. She seems to bounce back okay, ready for the next fight.









This is my observation only... someone else may be able to put a definite answer up.


----------



## cavallino

If they get too wounded they just kind of crouch down like they are going to pass out then they heal a bit and start fighting again. They cannot die which is good.


----------



## rejamerah

mine died a couple times and i had to load from my last save :S.


----------



## brumby05

Does armor that you make at the forge scale as you level up? For example, I'm a level 30 now overall and have the opportunity to build a full set of Daedric armor. If I create it now, will it scale as a level up? Or should I wait until I am a higher level, say above 40, before I build the full set?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> If they get too wounded they just kind of crouch down like they are going to pass out then they heal a bit and start fighting again. *They cannot die which is good.*


Oh, yes they can.... Lydia's died at least once on me. Thanks goodness for game saves


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> Does armor that you make at the forge scale as you level up? For example, I'm a level 30 now overall and have the opportunity to build a full set of Daedric armor. If I create it now, will it scale as a level up? Or should I wait until I am a higher level, say above 40, before I build the full set?


Armor doesn't scale in this game. The only things that scale are enchants on random loot and the quality of named unique items. So there's no reason not to make it.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> [/B]
> Oh, yes they can.... Lydia's died at least once on me. Thanks goodness for game saves


Wow really? I have seen them get really beat up and all they do is crouch for a while then they get back up. Even getting blasted by a dragon didn't kill them.


----------



## brumby05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> Does armor that you make at the forge scale as you level up? For example, I'm a level 30 now overall and have the opportunity to build a full set of Daedric armor. If I create it now, will it scale as a level up? Or should I wait until I am a higher level, say above 40, before I build the full set?
> 
> 
> 
> Armor doesn't scale in this game. The only things that scale are enchants on random loot and the quality of named unique items. So there's no reason not to make it.
Click to expand...

I guess I'm thinking of scaling in a different way. So you are saying that if I were to build the set at level 30 and then use it until I am at level 40, the armor rating would be the same as if I had waited to build it until level 40? Is the increase in rating I see solely due to perks?


----------



## alexmaia_br

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> Before the patch I was around 45 outdoors silky smooth, 55 indoors and smooth, and 23 in towns smooth,TLR version: Before patch was running 2x-50FPS smoothly, now its 8-25 with a lot of stuttur/lag
> RAM usage seems to still be locked, I was hitting 5.6GB usage before, now never over 4GB


What video configs are you using?
After the patch I get mostly 60fps (locked), but I've seen drops to 20-50 inside cities. Sad.
And I'm not usinf msAA, just 16x af and fxaa.

Maybe the next amd drivers will sort it out for us


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> I guess I'm thinking of scaling in a different way. So you are saying that if I were to build the set at level 30 and then use it until I am at level 40, the armor rating would be the same as if I had waited to build it until level 40? Is the increase in rating I see solely due to perks?


Armor scales with your light/heavy armor level and the perks within those that increase rating.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> What video configs are you using?
> After the patch I get mostly 60fps (locked), but I've seen drops to 20-50 inside cities. Sad.
> And I'm not usinf msAA, just 16x af and fxaa.
> Maybe the next amd drivers will sort it out for us


Well snap, now I'm scared. I thought my 590 would own Skyrim. Right now I'm playing medium settings (no AA, FXAA, AF) with high res textures on my laptop which has a 9600m with 512mb of memory.... You'd think if a 9600m can run it at 20-30fps a 590/6990 would be pushing 100 or more.

EDIT: Flawless dragonplate ftw. Because I have _no idea_ where to find daedric nor how to make it.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> I guess I'm thinking of scaling in a different way. So you are saying that if I were to build the set at level 30 and then use it until I am at level 40, the armor rating would be the same as if I had waited to build it until level 40? Is the increase in rating I see solely due to perks?


You can upgrade it more at higher smithing levels, that's the only way it's going to get better.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> What video configs are you using?
> After the patch I get mostly 60fps (locked), but I've seen drops to 20-50 inside cities. Sad.
> And I'm not usinf msAA, just 16x af and fxaa.
> Maybe the next amd drivers will sort it out for us


I've tried all the different AA levels, and I've been messing with the ini turning various things up and down. Nothing seems to affect the framerate at all, so I'm thinking the graphics card isn't the problem. Well, actually changing settings affects the framerate in indoor areas, but outdoors its unplayable. At least I got that far though, yesterday my saves wouldn't even load before the game crashed.
I've tried re-installing from disc to get the old EXE back, but its not on there, it downloads it once your installed, I would really appreciate it if someone would upload the old exe for me.


----------



## XSCounter

Guys, another question! Should I try to learn 5 skill ups each level for my main skills (one handed, block, heavy armor, smithing)? So I would stay on a level untill get enough money and skill up then level up. Or is it not worth it? Should I just keep getting levels?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> [/B]
> Oh, yes they can.... Lydia's died at least once on me. Thanks goodness for game saves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really? I have seen them get really beat up and all they do is crouch for a while then they get back up. Even getting blasted by a dragon didn't kill them.
Click to expand...

Yeah, A frost troll was beating on Lydia, and I made the mistake of taking all her items before hand and leaving her with only a blue mage cloak >_>;;

And then a dragon came and ate her.

No more Lydia. Couldn't even find her body, that's why I assume the dragon swallowed her whole lol.

Added Realistic embers and smoke mod.

Here are some pics. These are by no means my finest screenshots. These were just taken to compare them to default textures and see how good the mods were.

I was impressed with the snow mods, tree mods and ofc my favorite mod, the sky mod.

Depending on where you are in the world, the sky ranges from dark blue to black. Also depending on where you are, there are northern lights that really make the sky beautiful. I've seen fire skies and the typical norhern lights as well. I really like the fire skies.


Spoiler: Some Average Images































































































I wonder if DX11 adds any special effects/graphics to Skyrim. Can't wait for my 5850 to come in.


----------



## Septagon

So, I hope you guys don't mind me showing some of my shots from skyrim, I thought more people should see them. I have many many more on my steam profile which is septagon. I hope I don't have too much here and I'd be glad to share more with you guys.


Spoiler: images


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> What video configs are you using?
> After the patch I get mostly 60fps (locked), but I've seen drops to 20-50 inside cities. Sad.
> And I'm not usinf msAA, just 16x af and fxaa.
> Maybe the next amd drivers will sort it out for us
> 
> 
> 
> Well snap, now I'm scared. I thought my 590 would own Skyrim. Right now I'm playing medium settings (no AA, FXAA, AF) with high res textures on my laptop which has a 9600m with 512mb of memory.... You'd think if a 9600m can run it at 20-30fps a 590/6990 would be pushing 100 or more.
> 
> EDIT: Flawless dragonplate ftw. Because I have _no idea_ where to find daedric nor how to make it.
Click to expand...

You'll need to be smithing level 90, get the daedric perk, find a daedra heart for each item and several ebony ingots, along with some leather strips and possibly some lower level metal like steel or iron. Then to improve it you'll need an ebony ingot for each item. Sounds hard but it's easier than getting to a high enough level that it will spawn in the wild.

Also, flawless dragonbone armour fails, legendary daedric is where it's at.









Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rejamerah*
> 
> Who do you think is the best companion?


The Mage in the Inn in Riften (bottom right corner city) - I cant remember his name, but his chain lightning pretty much destroyed everything we came up against.


----------



## willis888

Every time I get together a bunch of stuff to enchant & sell, I rename the best dagger of the lot "Liberty" and later give it to the Thalmor's prisoners when I set them free on the road.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> [/B]
> Oh, yes they can.... Lydia's died at least once on me. Thanks goodness for game saves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really? I have seen them get really beat up and all they do is crouch for a while then they get back up. Even getting blasted by a dragon didn't kill them.
Click to expand...

Lydia died about an hour after she started following me. A bunch of magic anomalies swarmed her. I never did find the body, so maybe she just wandered off?

I found a mage in a random tower that needed some help and convinced them to follow me afterward. I told her to wait in the archmage's quarters, but she's gone now too.

I need to harvest some dark elf blood for a quest, but don't want to just murder some random Dunmer . . . maybe if I ask one to follow me . . .

"I have heard it is dangerous to be your friend" - M'aiq the Liar


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> EDIT: Flawless dragonplate ftw. Because I have _no idea_ where to find daedric nor how to make it.


A lot of ebony ore can be found in Gloombound Mine near southeast of Windhelm, it's in the Orc stronghold just talk to them about getting something but walk right in after the conversation is over. As for the Daedric hearts, if you have a lot of gold to spend than you can buy two at a time in Winterhold College from Enthir in the Hall of Attainment he's up the stairs first door on the left. He restocks every 48 hours so if you want to just wait and buy the load just wait 48 hours and stock up on Daedric hearts, that is if you have the coin to buy 'em.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> A lot of ebony ore can be found in Gloombound Mine near southeast of Windhelm, it's in the Orc stronghold just talk to them about getting something but walk right in after the conversation is over. As for the Daedric hearts, if you have a lot of gold to spend than you can buy two at a time in Winterhold College from Enthir in the Hall of Attainment he's up the stairs first door on the left. He restocks every 48 hours so if you want to just wait and buy the load just wait 48 hours and stock up on Daedric hearts, that is if you have the coin to buy 'em.


how much do the hearts cost?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> how much do the hearts cost?


Depends on your speech, if it's low 700 or more. It'll cost less if you speech is better.


----------



## smartasien

i just started skyrim today. can someone explain how to activate berserker rage? its the racial ability for orcs.

I tried equipping it like other magic but it doesn't do anything.

thanks in advance!

nvm. its Z. i just checked controls









liking the game but started out a bit slow.

i'm taking well too much time stealing things lol. I stole all the champions gear from their locked display cases


----------



## Boyboyd

You equip it like a shout I think, in the magic screen. Then you press your shout key (i've got no idea what the default shout key is)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Depends on your speech, if it's low 700 or more. It'll cost less if you speech is better.


Cost me 1k each with ~30 speech.


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> You equip it like a shout I think, in the magic screen. Then you press your shout key (i've got no idea what the default shout key is)


Default shout key is "z"


----------



## mothrpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Every time I get together a bunch of stuff to enchant & sell, I rename the best dagger of the lot "Liberty" and later give it to the Thalmor's prisoners when I set them free on the road.
> Lydia died about an hour after she started following me. A bunch of magic anomalies swarmed her. I never did find the body, so maybe she just wandered off?
> I found a mage in a random tower that needed some help and convinced them to follow me afterward. I told her to wait in the archmage's quarters, but she's gone now too.
> I need to harvest some dark elf blood for a quest, but don't want to just murder some random Dunmer . . . maybe if I ask one to follow me . . .
> "I have heard it is dangerous to be your friend" - M'aiq the Liar


Yeah they can definitely die, I've had Faendal with me since the beginning of the game pretty much and he died a couple times. They get down to really low health and then they kinda crouch, I guess if they continue to get pummeled they die 100%. I just reloaded my save when it happened, I like having my pack mule aka faendal around.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> I guess I'm thinking of scaling in a different way. So you are saying that if I were to build the set at level 30 and then use it until I am at level 40, the armor rating would be the same as if I had waited to build it until level 40? Is the increase in rating I see solely due to perks?
> 
> 
> 
> You can upgrade it more at higher smithing levels, that's the only way it's going to get better.
Click to expand...

No, armour gets better with your heavy/light armour skills/perks as well. But if you get from level 30 to level 40 without levelling up much in heavy/light armour, without getting any of the armour perks that increase your rating, and without improving it at a workbench, yes, it will stay the same.


----------



## Hexa

companions cannot die from enemies. The worse that can happen is that they fall down to their knees. If your companion died it's b/c you knowingly or unknowingly hit your companion yourself. For some reason they were programmed in the game to take friendly fire (in the spirit of doing whatever the hell you want I guess haha) and be capable of dying. It's really hard sometimes not to hit them by accident. If you ever see them go their knees do your best to take the fight away from them so ya don't kill em on accident


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Anyone find a way to increase the height of the first-person camera? It feels so low. I have to look up at everyone i talk to and the perspective of the game in general looks completely out of whack because of it. You can test this out for yourself, go into 3rd person (default f key) and line your eyes up with an npc as a reference point, then switch back to first person and you will have to look up at that same reference point (that is at eye level). The camera is at shoulder height on every npc. I figured out how to increase the height of the character (player.setscale X in console, 1 is default) but that doesn't change the height of the first-person camera.


^ bumping my question! ^_^


----------



## BradleyW

I hear that a patch stopped mods from working and further mods from being created. True?


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I hear that a patch stopped mods from working and further mods from being created. True?


No, it stops .exe hacks/mods. Not real mods.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awhoon*
> 
> Cicero, best follower in game. You get him from completing the Dark Brotherhood quest line. /thread


TWOT.jpg

AELA, best follower in game. Marriageable (gives gold and food) and powerful if you give her decent duds.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awhoon*
> 
> Cicero, best follower in game. You get him from completing the Dark Brotherhood quest line. /thread


Not necessarily, but you should spoiler tag this anyways.


----------



## Simca

I think I sold more than I was supposed to. I had over 42 speech at level 15 and made over 40k easy including buying a house in whiterun with all furnishings (lol one of the only things I ever bought) and magic level ups (for no reason, not a mage).


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I hear that a patch stopped mods from working and further mods from being created. True?


I'm still running a game mod


----------



## Gib007

So did that 4 GB workaround really stop the CTD?
I never tried it but I hear the 4 GB workaround no longer works after the recent patch. It's a shame because every once in a while I'm playing and BOOM, literally one second later I'm sitting on my desktop. It's infuriating.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I can't even load my saved games without crashing now, there is a new 4GB workaround, which lets me load up, but doesn't let the game use more RAM.
I'm getting playable framerates in towns, but outside its 7FPS and stuttur crazy until it crashes.


----------



## Dr.m0x

How annoying. I met a farmer on the road who said he was travelling to Solitude to join the legion. I did the decent thing and ran him thru with my two handed sword. My companion then promptly started attacking me and I had to put him down as well.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> How annoying. I met a farmer on the road who said he was travelling to Solitude to join the legion. I did the decent thing and ran him thru with my two handed sword. My companion then promptly started attacking me and I had to put him down as well.
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Your companion was probably on the legions' side.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've not had a crash in about a week now, they stopped before the patch too.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> companions cannot die from enemies. The worse that can happen is that they fall down to their knees. If your companion died it's b/c you knowingly or unknowingly hit your companion yourself. For some reason they were programmed in the game to take friendly fire (in the spirit of doing whatever the hell you want I guess haha) and be capable of dying. It's really hard sometimes not to hit them by accident. If you ever see them go their knees do your best to take the fight away from them so ya don't kill em on accident


Nope they CAN die from enemies. Its happened to me when fighting an ancient dragon, It flew up fire breathed Lydia to her knees in one burst then went to fly off but turned and fire breathed again before she had chance to recover (still kneeling) and splat R.I.P Lydia. Also have had a different companion die while fighting Krosis I think the name was, Its hard for them to die by the enemy but it can happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> So did that 4 GB workaround really stop the CTD?
> I never tried it but I hear the 4 GB workaround no longer works after the recent patch. It's a shame because every once in a while I'm playing and BOOM, literally one second later I'm sitting on my desktop. It's infuriating.


Replacing the newly modified TESV.exe with the old version and using the newer 4GB LAA from Skyrim Nexus has stopped all my CTDs. After the Steam patch I was crashing on launching the game and even when i managed to get into the game I ended up crashing to desktop from zoning, Fast travel and even sleeping. If anyone is getting errors with it and been using the previous version of the LAA don't forget to uncheck and save in the old one before running the new.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> How annoying. I met a farmer on the road who said he was travelling to Solitude to join the legion. I did the decent thing and ran him thru with my two handed sword. My companion then promptly started attacking me and I had to put him down as well.
> 
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Wow, seriously? That's super cool. I think I want to join the companions to turn into a werewolf. Think I can then join the legion after I become a werewolf? lol


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wow, seriously? That's super cool. I think I want to join the companions to turn into a werewolf. Think I can then join the legion after I become a werewolf? lol


Absolutely. I joined the stormcloaks after wolfing.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> How annoying. I met a farmer on the road who said he was travelling to Solitude to join the legion. I did the decent thing and ran him thru with my two handed sword. My companion then promptly started attacking me and I had to put him down as well.
> 
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, seriously? That's super cool. I think I want to join the companions to turn into a werewolf. Think I can then join the legion after I become a werewolf? lol
Click to expand...

Becoming a werewolf basically just adds a power to your list which you can use when you want. I've used it about twice, lol

The only permanent changes it makes is that you can't get the bonuses from sleeping, and that you're 100% immune to diseases.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> How annoying. I met a farmer on the road who said he was travelling to Solitude to join the legion. Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Yeah I do that to all those poor sods who tell me they're on their way to join the legion or stormcloaks. I also enjoying FUS RO DAH'ing goats off high mountains sides.

EDIT: And that annoying elf/ambassador in the Winterhold College. I like to FUS RO DAH him into the glowing well in the middle of Halls, took a few tries but lmao'd so hard with each attempt and literally jumped out of my computer chair fist pumping when I sunk 'em for the clutch game winning shot.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> I can't even load my saved games without crashing now, there is a new 4GB workaround, which lets me load up, but doesn't let the game use more RAM.
> I'm getting playable framerates in towns, but outside its 7FPS and stuttur crazy until it crashes.


Try this out should increase your performance http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=953
*To increase performance at full, try to set custom DeviceID and VendorID values in enbpatch.ini file (HEX values). Here you may find VendorID and DeviceID information for video card: http://www.pcidatabase.com*

Also if you are using mods you need to replace the newly modified TESV.exe with your previous version if you haven't already.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I think a lot of the "This game is too easy" Guys are either cheating, or trolling. This game feels right on Expert. Some of those bandits are really hard to beat. A Dragon can kill me in 2 fire blasts, if I don't heal. I'm at level 15, I think. I'm too busy playing the game to look for everything wrong with it.
> QQ


Right now you are the only guy who is trolling. The whole point of a thread like this is to discuss the game, what we love about it, what we like about it and yeah, what we hate about it too. Instead of adding some meaningful discussion you act like the game is your kid and start calling anyone who criticizes it names, like troll or cheater.

That is really lame and does nothing but make this thread less fun to read.


----------



## MKHunt

Have you tried verifying file integrity in steam? Though admittedly I've had those symptoms too and file integrity passed with flying colors. However when I see that it means a crash is imminent.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> companions cannot die from enemies. The worse that can happen is that they fall down to their knees. If your companion died it's b/c you knowingly or unknowingly hit your companion yourself. For some reason they were programmed in the game to take friendly fire (in the spirit of doing whatever the hell you want I guess haha) and be capable of dying. It's really hard sometimes not to hit them by accident. If you ever see them go their knees do your best to take the fight away from them so ya don't kill em on accident


That is just not true. Yes, they drop to their knees it they take too much damage but if they get attacked again after recovering and take too much damage again they can and do die.

I have had Lydia die fighting enemies when she was around a corner and not even in my line of sight. There was ZERO chance I hit her with anything. I had to reload to get her back.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Have you tried verifying file integrity in steam? Though admittedly I've had those symptoms too and file integrity passed with flying colors. However when I see that it means a crash is imminent.


yes i did and nothing missing...


----------



## EnticingSausage

Hanging with BigRayRay, hes not feeling the best


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*
> 
> Hanging with BigRayRay, hes not feeling the best


Ibuprofen can cure headaches.


----------



## wrekt

dumb question. I'm level 8, going the dual wield route and some archery....dagger dmg 13 with a weight of 2.5, or go with the 10+weight weapons with 17 dmg (maces)? I'm not sure if lower weight helps the DPS, hence the question.

Thanks much


----------



## EnticingSausage

Yes a dagger will swing faster than anything else, especially a mace. As far as dmg per second I dont know but my daggers are better than war axes at the same level.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Ibuprofen can cure headaches.


Your too late im afraid, he got a bit cheeky so I had to put an axe through his face.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Try this out should increase your performance http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=953
> *To increase performance at full, try to set custom DeviceID and VendorID values in enbpatch.ini file (HEX values). Here you may find VendorID and DeviceID information for video card: http://www.pcidatabase.com*
> Also if you are using mods you need to replace the newly modified TESV.exe with your previous version if you haven't already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> yes i did and nothing missing...


Its the new patch.

I've been trying to get my game working for 3 days now, I'm pretty much getting all the different glitches now: missing textures, stutter, purple trees
I was problem free before.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrekt*
> 
> dumb question. I'm level 8, going the dual wield route and some archery....dagger dmg 13 with a weight of 2.5, or go with the 10+weight weapons with 17 dmg (maces)? I'm not sure if lower weight helps the DPS, hence the question.
> Thanks much


Weight doesn't effect the dps at all. However, different weapons have different swing speeds. The order of speed is: dagger > one-hand sword > one-hand axe > one-hand mace > two-hand sword > two-hand axe > two-hand mace > two-hand hammer. Even though a dagger is faster than a one-hand sword, because of it's lower base damage, it does less dps. The difference between the different swing speeds is pretty negligible, one-hand swords do slightly more sustained dps than one-hand maces, but one-hand maces have more base damage so they do more burst damage and stronger power-attacks. So really there's only three categories that mater: Dagger, one-hand, and two-hand. When looking for a weapon upgrade just pick the one with the highest base-damage in whichever category you're using. Daggers should only be used for sneak attacks. One-hand for sustained damage, shield and one-hand, dual-wielding and for massive dual-wield power attacks. Two-hand is good for burst damage, you can block with a 2-hander but a one-hand with a shield will always be better. Dual-wielding non-daggers is the the best way to go for a melee-fighter. It has better sustained damage, better burst damage (from dual-wield double power attacks), and you can use two (or four enchants with the perk) instead of just one. It also allows you to switch to a shield when you need it.


----------



## Fortunex

I use weapons based on what I'm fighting. Dragon, or someone with a slow-swinging weapon like a mace? I'll use an axe. They're using an axe, 2h weapon, etc.,? I'll pull out a sword. If they're using a sword or something, I'll use a dagger. Lets me get more hits in in between their attacks.


----------



## Boyboyd

I killed my first lydia thanks to being a bit over-zealous with the flames magic







lol


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Just tried to stop


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The beheading in Solitude.


Level 20 apparently isn't enough, haha! I killed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



about 10 guards, Fus Roh Dah'd a lot of them. Running like hell, potions, healing spells, hacking and slashing even took off


a few heads! But eventually,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



they


killed me. Maybe I'll just let the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



poor sap die


...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Just tried to stop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The beheading in Solitude.
> 
> 
> Level 20 apparently isn't enough, haha! I killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> about 10 guards, Fus Roh Dah'd a lot of them. Running like hell, potions, healing spells, hacking and slashing even took off
> 
> 
> a few heads! But eventually,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> they
> 
> 
> killed me. Maybe I'll just let the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> poor sap die
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Filthy Stormcloak.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> companions cannot die from enemies. The worse that can happen is that they fall down to their knees. If your companion died it's b/c you knowingly or unknowingly hit your companion yourself. For some reason they were programmed in the game to take friendly fire (in the spirit of doing whatever the hell you want I guess haha) and be capable of dying. It's really hard sometimes not to hit them by accident. If you ever see them go their knees do your best to take the fight away from them so ya don't kill em on accident


Ohhh, oops... my bad then









I must have killed her... silly girl keeps jumping in front me when I shot arrows and launch fire attacks


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Just tried to stop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The beheading in Solitude.
> 
> 
> Level 20 apparently isn't enough, haha! I killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> about 10 guards, Fus Roh Dah'd a lot of them. Running like hell, potions, healing spells, hacking and slashing even took off
> 
> 
> a few heads! But eventually,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> they
> 
> 
> killed me. Maybe I'll just let the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> poor sap die
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I could find no other way out of that situation either.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The problem wasn't me - the guards could barely scratch me - it's the fact that once I started swinging my swords, one of the three foes would kill the poor chap, no matter how much I rushed. After about 5 failures, I gave up.
The axe came down.
His head rolled in front of me.
I looted it.
Felt awkward for a moment, but no one voiced any objections. Shrug.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Just tried to stop
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The beheading in Solitude.
> 
> 
> Level 20 apparently isn't enough, haha! I killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> about 10 guards, Fus Roh Dah'd a lot of them. Running like hell, potions, healing spells, hacking and slashing even took off
> 
> 
> a few heads! But eventually,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> they
> 
> 
> killed me. Maybe I'll just let the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> poor sap die
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I could find no other way out of that situation either.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The problem wasn't me - the guards could barely scratch me - it's the fact that once I started swinging my swords, one of the three foes would kill the poor chap, no matter how much I rushed. After about 5 failures, I gave up.
> His head rolled near me.
> I looted it.
> Felt awkward for a moment, but no one said anything to me. Shrug.
Click to expand...











Talking of Lydia, I've just remembered that she has my full set of dragon bone armour, but I haven't even asked her to help me for ages and ages. I need to either just reclaim it and tell her to get stuffed, or give it to the house carl in Solitude and use her as my companion instead. To be honest, even when you give them all the best stuff in the game, companions aren't really worth it. :/


----------



## Fortunex

I hate companions with a burning passion.

*sneaking around*
*sneaking around*
*enter room with enemies*
*sneak up for backstab*
Lydia: HEY WHAT'S GOING IN HERE?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I hate companions with a burning passion.
> *sneaking around*
> *sneaking around*
> *enter room with enemies*
> *sneak up for backstab*
> Lydia: HEY WHAT'S GOING IN HERE?


Hahaha...









Yeah, the strong, not-so-silent type


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I hate companions with a burning passion.
> *sneaking around*
> *sneaking around*
> *enter room with enemies*
> *sneak up for backstab*
> Lydia: HEY WHAT'S GOING IN HERE?


I know that feel bro XD


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the strong, not-so-silent type


Cicero is exactly the same... just no strong.

Preference for Aela reaffirmed.


----------



## Razi3l

Here are some more screenshots I find pretty funny.









I had nothing to do with these 3. The other guy just came and sat down. =_=









I guess even the people of Skyrim plank


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

True assassins work alone,









Got my game working again, now I can continue my mage. For some reason with the new patch I take massive performance hits turning up the grass draw distance, nothing else seems to perform any different, except I CTD running the stock INIs. Whatever, just happy to be playing again.


----------



## charlesquik

OK NOW MY GAME KEEP CRASHING EVERY 2 MINUTES I CANT EVEN DO ANYTHING... helpp..........


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ohhh, oops... my bad then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have killed her... silly girl keeps jumping in front me when I shot arrows and launch fire attacks


Nah I don't think you did. Some people posted saying I was wrong and that companions can die. I've never seen it happen and every time my companion falls to their knees everything automatically stops attacking them. With that and with what I read here http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Companion I just assumed that only the player could kill them. I'm wrong though apparently so don't feel bad, you didn't kill them! haha


----------



## EnticingSausage

hmmmm....I just walked in and found them like this


----------



## EasyC

You guys crashing running this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013 ?

I was crashing constantly every 5-10 minutes. Using the 4gb LAA workaround I haven't crash for about 4 hours now.


----------



## EVILNOK

Wow I feel lucky. Usually I have a lot more trouble out of Bethesda games. I've played about 9 hours since I got it yesterday and only had 1 crash just after I got started.


----------



## willis888

If you've finished Oblivion this is not much of a spoiler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The museum's copy of Mythic Dawn Commentaries Volume 2 has been mistranslated. The sentence starting with "Tides of draugh" should be "Hides of draugh". Otherwise "GREEN EMPEROR WAY W*H*ERE TOWER TOUCHES MID DAY SUN" becomes "GREEN EMPEROR WAY W*T*ERE TOWER TOUCHES MID DAY SUN".


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> You guys crashing running this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013 ?
> I was crashing constantly every 5-10 minutes. Using the 4gb LAA workaround I haven't crash for about 4 hours now.


Yeah, I DL'd that and love the FPS boost, but still get crashes, but thankfully far fewer now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Wow I feel lucky. Usually I have a lot more trouble out of Bethesda games. I've played about 9 hours since I got it yesterday and only had 1 crash just after I got started.


LOL, it was like that for me too, then the crashes started (not to jinx you, hope yours keeps running smoothly).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> He he yeah i find myself hitting f5 a lot...it was a habit i learned in morrowind and oblivion, CTD were terrible on both, luckily the games are always too awesome to care too much.
> Anyways, some quick tips i just figured out when you are carrying too much, and if you are like me, frequent dungeon crawls = over encumbrance very frequently!
> Cant fast travel because you are carrying too much? Well get on your horse and you are able to fast travel from map as if you had no over encumbrance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of a dungeon and don't wanna hop all the way back to the entrance because you are carrying too much? Well if you are a werewolf , just turn into the beast and you can run just as normal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I have had this sword in my inventory for as long as i can remember , "Hjalti's Sword" anyone know which quest it is for exactly? I would love to get it out of my inventory but it is a quest item, it weighs 12 pounds, so yeah would love to complete the quest and get it outta there !!!? Anyone?


OR...use the Steed stone!


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Yeah, I DL'd that and love the FPS boost, but still get crashes, but thankfully far fewer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, it was like that for me too, then the crashes started (not to jinx you, hope yours keeps running smoothly).
> OR...use the Steed stone!


Yeah, but i would rather have a different stone active than the steed stone ^^


----------



## MKHunt

My daedric longsword is putting down 107 damage without my one-handed maxed (only 60-70 atm) and I feel that the game is imbalanced. Also, upgraded dragonplate armor + enchantments and heavy perks gives me an armor rating around 624 wiithout heavy armor above 60. THis is ridicalus. How are things supposed to kill me? Or even pose a threat?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Or pull out a bow and draw back an arrow. the default speed you walk with an arrow drawn is faster than you walk when over-encumbered.


----------



## sockpirate

is there a console command for setting max fps? And would this be the same as playing with Vsync?

I just figured out that the screen flashing with the annoying water audio sound comes from getting fps over 60.

Although i absolutely hate playing with Vsync on, the game plays so sluggish, to remedy this in the past i would just disable 2 of my 3 cards and play on a single, but even with 1 card the screen flashing still occurs.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> My daedric longsword is putting down 107 damage without my one-handed maxed (only 60-70 atm) and I feel that the game is imbalanced. Also, upgraded dragonplate armor + enchantments and heavy perks gives me an armor rating around 624 wiithout heavy armor above 60. THis is ridicalus. How are things supposed to kill me? Or even pose a threat?


Mods I guess.

/waits


----------



## newt111

Played for over 80 hours with no crashes at all. Running it on high with shadows on med. Upped all the distances except light and specularity to the max. 2x AA and 8x AF.....


----------



## Wiffinberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> My daedric longsword is putting down 107 damage without my one-handed maxed (only 60-70 atm) and I feel that the game is imbalanced. Also, upgraded dragonplate armor + enchantments and heavy perks gives me an armor rating around 624 wiithout heavy armor above 60. THis is ridicalus. How are things supposed to kill me? Or even pose a threat?


Turn the difficulty up









Dragons are really tough on master


----------



## Gnarlydusk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I hate companions with a burning passion.
> *sneaking around*
> *sneaking around*
> *enter room with enemies*
> *sneak up for backstab*
> Lydia: HEY WHAT'S GOING IN HERE?


Not sure it's mentioned in the manual but i discovered that you can click and *hold* the talk button on a companion, the cursor changes into a 'wait there' command, and you can send them out of the way (TAB returns cursor to normal) until you've finished. Saves having to backtrack.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg*
> 
> Turn the difficulty up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons are really tough on master


But ah am on master. Imperial spellblade + aforementioned specs. The pathing makes it really easy to find cover/dodge in most situations.

I do hate fighting mages with a passion though. I genuinely fear the storm mages or w/e they're called.


----------



## Simca

I see a lot of people like sneeking around. I never ever really snuck around the entire except accidentally on this one mage, but not even to kill him, just to listen in on his conversation and my sneaking went from 15 to 16, lolol.

Also, I don't really see a lot of 2handed greatsword love here. Seems everyone like to dual wield. Do you use 2handed mastery for 2 weapons as well or is there another mastery for that? Also, at level 70, how many perks will I have enough for? I want heavy armor, 2handed weapon, speech would be nice and then after that maybe a 2 weapon mastery if there is one or enchanting/smithing.

I just don't know how many points I'll have at the end or how many of those I can master.

Umm..So yeah..I'm loving my mods.

I'm a 2handed great sword barbarian. I loved just rushing in and cutting stuff down and asking questions later. Wasn't into the whole sneaking around thing, so Lydia worked fine with me. I even used her to take a lot of hits for me while I ran away or pummeled someone down. She worked great with me til the Frost Troll Red Dragon combo killed her.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Also, I don't really see a lot of 2handed greatsword love here. Seems everyone like to dual wield. Do you use 2handed mastery for 2 weapons as well or is there another mastery for that? Also, at level 70, how many perks will I have enough for? I want heavy armor, 2handed weapon, speech would be nice and then after that maybe a 2 weapon mastery if there is one or enchanting/smithing.
> I just don't know how many points I'll have at the end or how many of those I can master.


Dual-wielding uses the one-hand tree and perks. The reason a lot of people are dual-wielding is probably because you couldn't in oblivion and everyone was desperate for it lol. It's also quite a bit better than two-handers in terms of dps, synergy with shield swapping, and for double weapon enchants.

As for the perks, you will have more than enough by level 70 for the things you want. You don't need to max every tree. Half of the perks give you no benefit or are redundant. There's little reason to max out both one-hand and two-hand trees, unless you want to swap between them just for the role-play aspect of it. Here's a "guide" of sorts i made for a basic melee build that has literally 40+ perks leftover to do whatever you want with. Just swap from the one-hand tree to two-hand if that's what you prefer.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I see a lot of people like sneeking around. I never ever really snuck around the entire except accidentally on this one mage, but not even to kill him, just to listen in on his conversation and my sneaking went from 15 to 16, lolol.
> 
> Also, I don't really see a lot of 2handed greatsword love here. Seems everyone like to dual wield. Do you use 2handed mastery for 2 weapons as well or is there another mastery for that? Also, at level 70, how many perks will I have enough for? I want heavy armor, 2handed weapon, speech would be nice and then after that maybe a 2 weapon mastery if there is one or enchanting/smithing.
> 
> I just don't know how many points I'll have at the end or how many of those I can master.
> 
> Umm..So yeah..I'm loving my mods.
> 
> I'm a 2handed great sword barbarian. I loved just rushing in and cutting stuff down and asking questions later. Wasn't into the whole sneaking around thing, so Lydia worked fine with me. I even used her to take a lot of hits for me while I ran away or pummeled someone down. She worked great with me til the Frost Troll Red Dragon combo killed her.


I don't use 2 handed weapons because I like to have a hand free for a spell (usually healing) or occasionally a shield. And at this point, my 2 handed level is about 25 and my one handed is 98 or something.









Perks for you: http://skyrimcalculator.com/#5838

Also, if you're level 70, you'll have 70 perks...


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Perks for you: http://skyrimcalculator.com/#5838
> Also, if you're level 70, you'll have 70 perks...


That's definitely not a very optimized build. Sorry, not trying to be rude or overcritical, it's just you're using points on a lot of things that become obsolete with another perk you also took. Like taking the light armor side of smithing (no use because he's going with heavy armor), arcane blacksmithing (has no use if you make gear from scratch), and Dragon armor (daedric is better, looks better too







).

In the two-hand tree you're taking all the weapon type specific perks. You can only have one weapon at a time so he's better off just picking one of those based on the weapon type he likes (warhammer is technically the highest dps but the difference is negligible so just pick what you enjoy). You're also spending points in two of the power-attacks that are inferior to the normal standing (or side for AoE) power-attacks.

Taking everything in the speech tree is obviously beneficial to some extent. Gold really isn't an issue past level 10-15 so the upper-merchant boosting perks aren't exactly critical. I'd personally recommend getting something else that actually changes how the game plays combat-wise.

Same for the enchanting tree to some extent. The elemental boosting talents aren't exactly that critical if he'd prefer to get other perks that change some of the game dynamics (like getting stamina back when he heals, or boosting some of the block talents that work for 2-handers). 25% more damage on a 30 damage enchant (so 7.5 extra damage when your weapon is doing 200+ damage per swing) is a pretty negligible gain for the cost.

*-->*This is the bare-bone spec i would recommend. This is with a two-hand mace spec (switch the weapon specific perk to whatever you like). Put a couple more points in Juggernaut (heavy armor perk) if you're not at the armor cap (672 armor tating) with upgraded daedric armor (that will only happen if you don't use a enchanted +smithing set to do the upgrades). Get conditioning in the Heavy armor tree if you aren't planing on using the Steed guardian stone. Drop some of the merchant speech skills if you find something else you like better. You still have tons of perks left-over so you could just leave them. Just keep in mind, you most likely won't hit level 70 in a typical playthrough if you aren't spending your gold on buying skill training each level and aren't powerleveling your skills. By powerleveling, i mean standing in fire to level restoration, or hitting unkillable NPC's with a dagger for half an hour to level up one-handed, etc.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Perks for you: http://skyrimcalculator.com/#5838
> Also, if you're level 70, you'll have 70 perks...
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely not a very optimized build. Sorry, not trying to be rude or overcritical, it's just you're using points on a lot of things that become obsolete with another perk you also took. Like taking the light armor side of smithing (no use because he's going with heavy armor), arcane blacksmithing (has no use if you make gear from scratch), and Dragon armor (daedric is better, looks better too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> In the two-hand tree you're taking all the weapon type specific perks. You can only have one weapon at a time so he's better off just picking one of those based on the weapon type he likes (warhammer is technically the highest dps but the difference is negligible so just pick what you enjoy). You're also spending points in two of the power-attacks that are inferior to the normal standing (or side for AoE) power-attacks.
> 
> Taking everything in the speech tree is obviously beneficial to some extent. Gold really isn't an issue past level 10-15 so the upper-merchant boosting perks aren't exactly critical. I'd personally recommend getting something else that actually changes how the game plays combat-wise.
> 
> Same for the enchanting tree to some extent. The elemental boosting talents aren't exactly that critical if he'd prefer to get other perks that change some of the game dynamics (like getting stamina back when he heals, or boosting some of the block talents that work for 2-handers). 25% more damage on a 30 damage enchant (so 7.5 extra damage when your weapon is doing 200+ damage per swing) is a pretty negligible gain for the cost.
> 
> *-->*This is the bare-bone spec i would recommend. This is with a two-hand mace spec (switch the weapon specific perk to whatever you like). Put a couple more points in Juggernaut (heavy armor perk) if you're not at the armor cap (672 armor tating) with upgraded daedric armor (that will only happen if you don't use a enchanted +smithing set to do the upgrades). Get conditioning in the Heavy armor tree if you aren't planing on using the Steed guardian stone. Drop some of the merchant speech skills if you find something else you like better. You still have tons of perks left-over so you could just leave them. Just keep in mind, you most likely won't hit level 70 in a typical playthrough if you aren't spending your gold on buying skill training each level and aren't powerleveling your skills. By powerleveling, i mean standing in fire to level restoration, or hitting unkillable NPC's with a dagger for half an hour to level up one-handed, etc.
Click to expand...

Meh, you're definitely right. In all honesty, I'm not sure I like the perk system because it means that there are plenty of things in the game you'll never have access to unless you cheat, and I don't like that. I guess I just need to think about which perks I pick a bit more. Does anyone know the console command to remove perks or anything? If possible, I'd like to give myself back the perk points for all my levels, and remove all my perks so I can start again. Thinking about it, I'm level 42, which means I must've levelled up 41 times and got 41 perks.


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Meh, you're definitely right. In all honesty, I'm not sure I like the perk system because it means that there are plenty of things in the game you'll never have access to unless you cheat, and I don't like that. I guess I just need to think about which perks I pick a bit more. Does anyone know the console command to remove perks or anything? If possible, I'd like to give myself back the perk points for all my levels, and remove all my perks so I can start again. Thinking about it, I'm level 42, which means I must've levelled up 41 times and got 41 perks.


yup, here ya go









Code:



Code:


Here's a few useful commands for doing respecs. You can certainly monkey around quite a bit more 
(changing your maximum carry weight, for example, or the cooldown on your dragon shouts), but I've only 
mentioned the one's you'd use if you just wanted to do a respec without outright cheating.

1. Changing perks

Enter the following commands:

player.addperk <id>
player.removeperk <id>

Replace "<id>" with the stuff in this list:

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Perk_Codes_%28Skyrim%29

Removing a perk using "player.removeperk" will not refund you the perk points you spent, so you have to 
manually add it in with "player.addperk". Make sure you add perks in the correct order.

2. Changing level

player.setlevel x

3. Other stuff

player.setav <skill> <amount> - Sets skill directly to <amount>. Example: [player.setav marksman 50] sets 
your archery to 50.

player.setav <attribute> <amount> - Changes health, stamina and magicka.

For more console commands.

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_%28Skyrim%29

(copy and paste ftw, source)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Meh, you're definitely right. In all honesty, I'm not sure I like the perk system because it means that there are plenty of things in the game you'll never have access to unless you cheat, and I don't like that. I guess I just need to think about which perks I pick a bit more. Does anyone know the console command to remove perks or anything? If possible, I'd like to give myself back the perk points for all my levels, and remove all my perks so I can start again. Thinking about it, I'm level 42, which means I must've levelled up 41 times and got 41 perks.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Here's a few useful commands for doing respecs. You can certainly monkey around quite a bit more
> (changing your maximum carry weight, for example, or the cooldown on your dragon shouts), but I've only
> mentioned the one's you'd use if you just wanted to do a respec without outright cheating.
> 
> 1. Changing perks
> 
> Enter the following commands:
> 
> player.addperk <id>
> player.removeperk <id>
> 
> Replace "<id>" with the stuff in this list:
> 
> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Perk_Codes_%28Skyrim%29
> 
> Removing a perk using "player.removeperk" will not refund you the perk points you spent, so you have to
> manually add it in with "player.addperk". Make sure you add perks in the correct order.
> 
> 2. Changing level
> 
> player.setlevel x
> 
> 3. Other stuff
> 
> player.setav <skill> <amount> - Sets skill directly to <amount>. Example: [player.setav marksman 50] sets
> your archery to 50.
> 
> player.setav <attribute> <amount> - Changes health, stamina and magicka.
> 
> For more console commands.
> 
> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_%28Skyrim%29
> 
> (copy and paste ftw, source)
Click to expand...

Nice one, thanks. I'll probably do that later - looks like it will take a while since I've got to look up the ID for all the perks.


----------



## oc_user

elder scroll series are so MMORPG ready it's not even funny. I'd bet bet hesda would accidently sneeze at it and it'll turn into an MMORPG. I'll gladly pay $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Y U NO make it?????


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_user*
> 
> elder scroll series are so MMORPG ready it's not even funny. I'd bet bet hesda would accidently sneeze at it and it'll turn into an MMORPG. I'll gladly pay $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Y U NO make it?????


i can just see it now in a 25 man raid:

Raider 1: "Crap, crashed to desktop."
Raider 2: "Crap, crashed to desktop."
Raider 3: "Crap, crashed to desktop."
Raider 4: "Crap, crashed to desktop."
Raider 5: "Crap, crashed to desktop."

"FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU THIS GAME SUCKS!"


----------



## sockpirate

so the last few dragons i have fought have been blood dragons, is this a reflection of my current level ? (23)


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_user*
> 
> elder scroll series are so MMORPG ready it's not even funny. I'd bet bet hesda would accidently sneeze at it and it'll turn into an MMORPG. I'll gladly pay $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$. Y U NO make it?????


mmorpgs suck. single player ftw!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> If you've finished Oblivion this is not much of a spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The museum's copy of Mythic Dawn Commentaries Volume 2 has been mistranslated. The sentence starting with "Tides of draugh" should be "Hides of draugh". Otherwise "GREEN EMPEROR WAY W*H*ERE TOWER TOUCHES MID DAY SUN" becomes "GREEN EMPEROR WAY W*T*ERE TOWER TOUCHES MID DAY SUN".


You Nerd.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so the last few dragons i have fought have been blood dragons, is this a reflection of my current level ? (23)


anyone?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> anyone?


Pretty certain they're just random. The frequency of unnamed dragon spawns increase as you progress through the main questline though. Blood dragons are significantly easier to spot than the other dragons though mainly because they land on the ground significantly more often than all of the other dragons.

Edit: actually, i was wrong, they are level based. Black dragons are encountered at level 0 and up (once you unlock dragon spawns by doing the mainquest), Frost dragons start to spawn at level 10 and up, Blood dragons become common at level 20 but start to spawn earlier than that (presumably level 18), Elder dragons become common at 30 and up (but begin spawning at level 28), and lastly Ancient dragons begin to spawn at level 40 and up. Red and skeletal dragons are only encountered through quests or dungeons.


----------



## Hexa

This is what happens when a simple minded orc who likes to bash things with his two handed hammer looks like when he tries eating about 20 different ingredients and has no clue what they do....


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Pretty certain they're just random. The frequency of unnamed dragon spawns increase as you progress through the main questline though. Blood dragons are significantly easier to spot than the other dragons though mainly because they land on the ground significantly more often than all of the other dragons.
> Edit: actually, i was wrong, they are level based. Black dragons are encountered at level 0 and up (once you unlock dragon spawns by doing the mainquest), Frost dragons start to spawn at level 10 and up, Blood dragons become common at level 20 but start to spawn earlier than that (presumably level 18), Elder dragons become common at 30 and up (but begin spawning at level 28), and lastly Ancient dragons begin to spawn at level 40 and up. Red and skeletal dragons are only encountered through quests or dungeons.


I figured as much, simply becuase i have only been doing mini and side quests, havent really touched the main quest much, despite my level.









I also think this is the case for mobs like daedra and also for armor types, i havent seen glass weapons until a few levels ago.


----------



## Simca

I've been soloing since Lydia got swallowed by a dragon. The most annoying thing not having her around is that I don't have anyone to give stuff to so I can carry more. I've had to ration what I could carry.

Swapped to boots of strength to carry 35 more weight and drank a potion to carry another 20. Rushed back out to Skyrim and fast walked to Whiterun.

Took some more screenshots. I wouldn't exactly call them spoilers, but I'll put a spoiler tag on anyway. I'm level 20 or 21 now. Not sure how far ahead I am for my level or how far behind. I don't actually do any umm power leveling or anything. I just try to progress through mainly the basic quest for the most part. I'll do some other off quests here and there, but yeah. I like my skill tree so far. I only get the perks I need like 2H damage mastery level 4/5 (all that's available) and heavy armor mastery 4/5 (all available) and some additional crit/damage perks in 2h mastery. I think I'll have so many perks when I'm done that I'll be able to put some in 1h mastery and be able to dual wield as well by the end of the game.

I was having a problem fighting frost trolls for a little bit, because I was just hacking away at them while they punched the crap out of me. I used to have to spam potions, but then I was like..o derp..I'm a dragon, rawr and then cut them down as they tried to get up. They take so long to get back up. Then when I was in blackreach, 2 frost trolls chased me up a bunch of stairs, so I hadoken'd them off and watch them bounce down tons of stairs and eventually into the phosphorescent pool of water.

Man this game is addicting now. I've put in tons of hours. Can't remember the last time I've played a single player game this hardcore.

My mods make it so beautiful. I think I need to tweak it though so that my night skies aren't so cloudy. I mean, I love clouds an all, but when they're blocking the beautiful northern lights, it gets a bit annoying.

Anyway, here are some SS' I uploaded:


Spoiler: Skyrim Screenshots


----------



## Argorn5757

nothing like fighting two dragons at once


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> mmorpgs suck. single player ftw!


Yeah, I'd rather not have Skyrim ruined by the taint of MMORPG. Not that I really have anything against them per se (used to be a hardcore AD&D'er, the OG MMORPG, LOL), but there have been recent games set in really great universes (LOTR, SWKOTR, etc) that would have made great single player games.

Although it's a long lost feature, it would be nice to see games like Skyrim have a MP _option_ like the Baldur's Gate series, Diablo (et al) used to have, that was really fun; SP when you wanted, or MP, but not _just_ MP.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've been soloing since Lydia got swallowed by a dragon. The most annoying thing not having her around is that I don't have anyone to give stuff to so I can carry more. I've had to ration what I could carry.


There are a lot of other companions in the game. List of followers. Link contains spoilers. Inns are a good place to pick up companions failing that.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> There are a lot of other companions in the game. List of followers. Link contains spoilers. Inns are a good place to pick up companions failing that.


Plus there's always.. The Companions. They're my fav. so far. They usually have the sense to sit back and shoot arrows while I hack and magic the poo out of things;


----------



## cavallino

I'm going to start a new game. Last one was a sneaky type wood elf. This time I can't decide between an all out heavy armored orc or a magic wielding high elf.

I have never really played a mage before but I usually enjoy playing warrior after my main sneaky character.


----------



## michinmuri

I am always Argonian. I hate diseases and poison, and I love breathing under water. Too bad I have yet to find any interesting underwater areas.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiffinberg*
> 
> Turn the difficulty up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragons are really tough on master


Question for you and those who crank the difficulty up. Do the baddies just take more hits to kill and deal more damage, or do they also use better tactics?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've been soloing since Lydia got swallowed by a dragon. The most annoying thing not having her around is that I don't have anyone to give stuff to so I can carry more. I've had to ration what I could carry.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of other companions in the game. List of followers. Link contains spoilers. Inns are a good place to pick up companions failing that.
Click to expand...

Thanks! Sadly that only leads to the question, which is the best? I guess I'm looking for a Tanky DPS. Either Shield and Sword, 2 swords or archer that can take lots of hits.

Don't need my follower dying like Lydia >_>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> There are a lot of other companions in the game. List of followers. Link contains spoilers. Inns are a good place to pick up companions failing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus there's always.. The Companions. They're my fav. so far. They usually have the sense to sit back and shoot arrows while I hack and magic the poo out of things;
Click to expand...

Yeah, think I might hit up the hotties in The Companions. Maybe get Falkas to follow me.

Btw, are there any Jarl's or important hot knights you can marry in Skyrim? If not, I don't think I want to get married in Skyrim lol.

Btw, is there a way to reduce cloud congestion in Skyrim? I don't mind clouds throughout the day, but at night, they really mess up the beautiful sky when they're heavily congested.


----------



## Clawbog

Shotguns are so much fun.

<3 M870


----------



## Spacedinvader

clear skys shout clears them no?

help -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



my problem is Marketh (sp?) I killed the guards cos they wanted to pin the murders on me and now they all want a piece of me. i don't have a save to fall back on, is there a command to lower my bounty so they jail me rather than try and kill me?


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michinmuri*
> 
> I am always Argonian. I hate diseases and poison, and I love breathing under water. Too bad I have yet to find any interesting underwater areas.


There is a sweet underwater dungeon to the far west of Riverwood in the lake.


----------



## wanako

Just got this game. It's beautiful!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thanks! Sadly that only leads to the question, which is the best? I guess I'm looking for a Tanky DPS. Either Shield and Sword, 2 swords or archer that can take lots of hits.
> Don't need my follower dying like Lydia >_>
> Yeah, think I might hit up the hotties in The Companions. Maybe get Falkas to follow me.
> Btw, are there any Jarl's or important hot knights you can marry in Skyrim? If not, I don't think I want to get married in Skyrim lol.
> Btw, is there a way to reduce cloud congestion in Skyrim? I don't mind clouds throughout the day, but at night, they really mess up the beautiful sky when they're heavily congested.


I've found, from my admittedly small pool of candidates, that Farkas and Aela from The Companions are my favorites. Aela is better for ranged backup while Farkas is more for DPS/Tank since he's a Heavy Armor/Two-Handed whereas Aela is a Light Armor/Archery type. I know that Vilkas and Aela are marriageable. In fact, there's a bug where wearing the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Amulet of Mara (req'd for marriage) will result in Vilkas chasing you around Whiterun, sword drawn, asking if you are fond of him.



I chose Aela since hearing her say, "How are you, luv?" is _completely_ out of character. Cracks me up every time. She also retains the follower faction association after marriage, at least in my experience.

As far as being able t marry important Jarls, I don't think you can. Knights? yes.
Relatively thorough lists can be found at UESP.net and Wikia.com.

For the night sky, is this perhaps what you were looking for?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Question for you and those who crank the difficulty up. Do the baddies just take more hits to kill and deal more damage, or do they also use better tactics?


All it does is increase their hp and damage by approximately three times (going from default to Masters). So it's just a lazy artificial difficulty bump that won't require the player to do anything different. Well, except get better gear.


----------



## Gnarlydusk

I was concentrating on archery with two handed as a secondary attack, but since i maxed out archery, melee is almost redundant. It's rare than anything gets close enough to need melee. x3 sneak attacks are doing about 400 damage so most enemies die with the first shot, and i'm only using an elven bow.


----------



## Spacedinvader

no-one else make a mike hunt of that Markarth quest and fix it? (spoiler couple posts up)


----------



## EVILNOK

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was making my merry way up to High Hrothgar earlier when I ran into an Ice Troll. Totally unprepared for that lol. After taking 2-3 spankings from him I finally beat him. Although in the process the NPC that was meditating halfway down the path got eaten by the Ice Troll.


I'm loving this game right now. O well back to Skyrim!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Ha! I had a run in with him too, was way too low level to kill him (3 hits and i was dead). i did the jumpjumpjump round the side of the mountain to get to the top!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> clear skys shout clears them no?
> 
> help -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my problem is Marketh (sp?) I killed the guards cos they wanted to pin the murders on me and now they all want a piece of me. i don't have a save to fall back on, is there a command to lower my bounty so they jail me rather than try and kill me?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There is a command, but I can't seem to get it to work, I tried it in Whiterun, my bounty is a whole 62, but at the time I was getting annoyed with having to run passed the Guards 'cos I didn't want my Iron ingots and a few "stolen" items taken away from me serving time, and even bribing led me to jail time. I also got to where you were in Markath following the "harmless drink" and taken into that story, the problem with killing the guards, is I think you don't get to follow the story of the Leader that's jailed. I believe to follow that particular story you need to submit and get arrested, though I've not tried the get arrested option yet, as I wanted to put my stuff at home safe, incase I end up starkers in jail.
After refusing and spanking every guard that came after me, with the help of my dearest Lydia and my loveable but always-in-a-doorway Wolfhound companions, I then went into the jail, started on the Mercenary guards, stole the key, but it wouldn't allow me access into the jail.
This lead me to believe that to meet this King of whatever, you have to get arrested and maybe break him out, I dunno.

[EDIT] I've just realised it didn't work for me 'cos the other place saying how to do it, didn't include the last part of code: *player.setcrimegold XXX (faction id)* is the command. So I imagine *player.setcrimegold 0 Markath* should remove your bounty. Unless there's a code for each area, then the code will be the faction ID.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Ha! I had a run in with him too, was way too low level to kill him (3 hits and i was dead). i did the jumpjumpjump round the side of the mountain to get to the top!


Hahahah, I did that too! Shame your followers will run the long way round, unless you find one without bits you need to jump over, lol. I remember doing that with Lydia following me, I then waited at the top for her and went off and had a shower 'cos I knew she'd be ages, hahaha. (I've had experiences of losing followers, like they'll vanish even when loading new area's, so didn't wanna have to reload a previous save).


----------



## Spacedinvader

Nice one, I'll try the setbounty 0 tomorrow and let you all know if lamping someone will jail me to allow the continuing (and then setquest sommat 100 i think it is, should reset it), I won't be the only one to make an arse of this quest that's for sure!

ROFL you did the same thing to get round the frost troll, was getting fed up him handing my arse to me and regenerating his health when i near had him beat (use fire spells on trolls, one of the books told me trolls HP regen is borked by fire)
















edit: is it still







to load images? i tried earlier and it didn't work....I have some comedy pics (and some nice ones) to upload too


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> There are a lot of other companions in the game. List of followers. Link contains spoilers. Inns are a good place to pick up companions failing that.


Just use the steed stone!

PS. I walked out of the trade house in Riverrun and Arval and the Elf guy just started attacking me and so did people in the inn, the little girl kept screaming, "why are they hurting eachother" anyone know ***?


----------



## Quesenek

Hi all,
Is anyone else getting 20-40 FPS outdoors on ultra?
I'm constantly fluctuating up and down between 20 and 40 FPS with "VSync" off and getting 100-140 FPS indoors on ultra settings...
I thought this was a setting problem so I dropped it down to low settings and now I get anywhere from 15-25 FPS outdoors...? Yes you read right it actually dropped in FPS when I switched to low settings. And 200-260 FPS indoors.....!!!!
I'm so confused and pissed off I feel like shooting my computer. This game went from getting a stable constant 60 FPS on ultra settings. To barely scraping a decent 20 FPS ON LOW SETTINGS!!! What the hell man...


----------



## Spacedinvader

Christ on a bike, I've had it run 50+ outdoors, go indoors it then drops to 20+, talk to the shop keeper and it goes to single figures!!









Go figure. Most of the time it's fine....just craps out every now and again...and don't mention CTD


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Christ on a bike, I've had it run 50+ outdoors, go indoors it then drops to 20+, talk to the shop keeper and it goes to single figures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure. Most of the time it's fine....just craps out every now and again...and don't mention CTD


Yeah forgot about the constant CTD's. I played 50 hours without more than two CTD's and with no FPS problems. I start a new game and all the **** hits the fan... I honestly have no idea whats going on.

BTW this is strictly a skyrim problem. BF3 runs like cake at 50-60 FPS on all ultra + 2x msaa.


----------



## poroboszcz

How do I get a house in Riften? I've done the skooma quest and got some axe as a reward from the jarl, but there's no option to buy a house. What else do I need to do?


----------



## -iceblade^

I just love how fantastic the game runs and how immersive it is. It really feels like a world to explore and I honestly don't even feel the need to do the main quest. 40 hours in and I've just delivered the horn of jurgen wind caller







. Definitely a fantastic game, and GOTY contender


----------



## Spacedinvader

took me over an hour to get past the INTRO!!! got the lockups that freeze the game but the game still played

well, game sound continued in the background...

impatience let to several hard reboots before i found someone else that had the same issue, leaving it for 10+ seconds the game continued from where it was....

then CTD mid character creation

MANY TIMES!

edit: and I don't say this as actually being thankfull.......but thankfully there is a auto save right at character creation, I was getting sick of riding down the hill in the cart!


----------



## Alex132

Never happened to me at all.


----------



## Quesenek

Ok so after Days of trying to figure out what the problem with my FPS is I finally found out what it was.
Using a DNA skyrim.ini and reverting back to the default skyrim.ini is the source of my problems. I found a work-around to the crashing saves after using a DNA skyrim.ini and reverting back to a normal skyrim.ini and that work-around is the source of the FPS drops.
A DNA skyrim.ini has uGridsToLoad=11 at the top of it and obviously after loading a save with the modified skyrim.ini your save cannot run without it. So I just put it at the top of my default skyrim.ini and it makes the save crashing stop. However it does something to the performance of the game because with uGridsToLoad=11 in a default skyrim.ini I get 15-16 FPS on the wagon ride in the intro.
Without it I get 100-110 fps...
So basically what I'm saying is if you have run a DNA skyrim.ini on your current save and need to revert back to the default one you will have to also start a new save file because there is no fix other than the one I tried. The maker of the DNA skyrim.ini has basically said he will not help anyone who isn't using his modified skyrim.ini files.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

On the top of the DNA congiurator page they say how to use play saved games after lowering the ugrid setting







.
http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/
Please go back and read it, he comes out with a new version every day it seems, and there is a solution to the ugrids problem, with a solution there now.

I was using ugrids13 before the STEAM patch, but I'm running 9 now, the new patch gives a massive performance drop, just finally getting it working again, With an outdated DNA config I was using prepatch I lost about 3/4 my framerate. The new LAA workaround doesn't seem to be letting the game use as much RAM as the old one, but has stopped the crashing issues fortunatly.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> On the top of the DNA congiurator page they say how to use play saved games after lowering the ugrid setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/
> Please go back and read it, he comes out with a new version every day it seems, and there is a solution to the ugrids problem, with a solution there now.
> I was using ugrids13 before the STEAM patch, but I'm running 9 now, the new patch gives a massive performance drop, just finally getting it working again, With an outdated DNA config I was using prepatch I lost about 3/4 my framerate. The new LAA workaround doesn't seem to be letting the game use as much RAM as the old one, but has stopped the crashing issues fortunatly.


I believe you are referring to this?

If you are having problems loading savegames (instant crash)Download the files below
(right click save as)
Put them in the main Skyrim install folder -
*\Steam\steamapps\common\skyrim

uGrid5.txt
uGrid7.txt
uGrid9.txt
uGrid11.txt
In the main screen open your console with ~ and type "bat uGrid11" without the quotation marks
try to load your savegame again - if it loads re-open your console and type
"bat uGrid5" for default
"bat uGrid7" for 2+ GB System RAM
"bat uGrid9" for 4+ GB System RAM
"bat uGrid11" for 8+ GB System RAM
and save your game. The uGridsToLoad value has now been changed and your current save games should work again.
To ensure it is working correctly quit the game and restart your latest save game.

If so that "Does" fix the crashes but it turns some textures a red color and does not fix the horrid FPS problems I was having.
The only way I found that you could fix the crashes and the red texture bug was to copy uGridsToLoad=11 to my default skyrim.ini, but that didn't fix the horrid FPS problems.
The DNA modified ini makes the game look amazing, but at the cost of corrupting your save file.

Also the comment at the top right now by "bugmenot" does not work for me I still got the red textures.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> clear skys shout clears them no?
> 
> help -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my problem is Marketh (sp?) I killed the guards cos they wanted to pin the murders on me and now they all want a piece of me. i don't have a save to fall back on, is there a command to lower my bounty so they jail me rather than try and kill me?


I had some trouble there too, but luckily I did have a save from just before things got hot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When that guy told me he was going to throw me into the mines for life, my first impulse was to murder him before he had the chance. It's lame that he can't be killed. I ended up depopulating the entire crapsack city while the one and only guy I actually wanted to kill kept chasing me around. I was able to reload from the earlier save and just let him throw me in the mines.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The orc down there hits like my grandma. He couldn't even overcome my health regeneration (Normal difficulty, 300 health, wearing no equipment since it was inside prison).






I think it sucks that you can't kill certain NPC's.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For example, when the Blades asked me to assassinate the only dragon that doesn't KOS non-dragons, who in fact had just recently assisted me in a fight against Alduin . . . well, my character didn't take kindly to it. Lucky for me neither of them is very dangerous, and during the 30 minute battle that followed I was able to gain a level or two before I got bored and left them alone.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Ive learned(also with oblivion) to save every 5 minutes just about....I love the game, had a blast but nothing is more annoying then running through a whole dungeon just to have an npc glitch or an enemy fall into a spot you cant search them for a key or whatever. So...I save constantly.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Dragons gonna die tonight.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Ive learned(also with oblivion) to save every 5 minutes just about....I love the game, had a blast but nothing is more annoying then running through a whole dungeon just to have an npc glitch or an enemy fall into a spot you cant search them for a key or whatever. So...I save constantly.


I have mine set to autosave every 5 min and I manually save whenever I feel like I'm in danger or a tricky part is coming up where I might need a save to fall back on if I die or something of that nature.
As for keys and things like quest items I really don't stress over them too much if they glitch out and I cannot find them (I can't count how many people I've shot through a wall lol) I just use the console to go into no clip mode and problem solved.


----------



## Tatakai All

Dragons are dying right now!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Dragons are dying right now!


*Maniacal laughter*
ahahaha! Exterminate them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HK_47

lol I've prob killed at least 10 dragons... its honestly starting to get annoying, some of them just fly overhead and taunt you for 20 minutes and its impossible to shoot them with arrows


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> *Maniacal laughter*
> ahahaha! Exterminate them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> lol I've prob killed at least 10 dragons... its honestly starting to get annoying, some of them just fly overhead and taunt you for 20 minutes and its impossible to shoot them with arrows


I agree, I've wasted so many arrows doing that.

Darth Cauldron


----------



## willis888

I'm disappointed by the Master level Destruction spells.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They require both hands to cast, deal less damage than a dual-cast Expert spell, have a 3 second charge up, and you CAN'T MOVE while casting them. What's the point?



But I'm really liking casting Destruction spells for free w/ 4x 25% cost reduction items.

Earlier tonight I came across 2 NPCs fighting eachother. One was named "Fire Wizard" and the other was named "Ice Wizard" - so I blasted them both with lightning








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> lol I've prob killed at least 10 dragons... its honestly starting to get annoying, some of them just fly overhead and taunt you for 20 minutes and its impossible to shoot them with arrows


You can force them to land.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You get a shout called "Dragonrend" part way through the main quest. As far as I can tell, it stuns them for a moment and forces them to land in the closest clearing that will fit their whole body (as in they'll fly over places where they can perch until they find someplace to land completely).


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> clear skys shout clears them no?
> 
> help -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> my problem is Marketh (sp?) I killed the guards cos they wanted to pin the murders on me and now they all want a piece of me. i don't have a save to fall back on, is there a command to lower my bounty so they jail me rather than try and kill me?


I actually killed several guards before putting my weapon away and allowing them to arrest me. Don't worry, you're supposed to get arrested. You don't lose any items. It's part of the story. So go ahead and get arrested. You have to break Madanach out of jail. Even then, the Jarl will absolve you of all crimes when you're free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thanks! Sadly that only leads to the question, which is the best? I guess I'm looking for a Tanky DPS. Either Shield and Sword, 2 swords or archer that can take lots of hits.
> Don't need my follower dying like Lydia >_>
> Yeah, think I might hit up the hotties in The Companions. Maybe get Falkas to follow me.
> Btw, are there any Jarl's or important hot knights you can marry in Skyrim? If not, I don't think I want to get married in Skyrim lol.
> Btw, is there a way to reduce cloud congestion in Skyrim? I don't mind clouds throughout the day, but at night, they really mess up the beautiful sky when they're heavily congested.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found, from my admittedly small pool of candidates, that Farkas and Aela from The Companions are my favorites. Aela is better for ranged backup while Farkas is more for DPS/Tank since he's a Heavy Armor/Two-Handed whereas Aela is a Light Armor/Archery type. I know that Vilkas and Aela are marriageable. In fact, there's a bug where wearing the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Amulet of Mara (req'd for marriage) will result in Vilkas chasing you around Whiterun, sword drawn, asking if you are fond of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I chose Aela since hearing her say, "How are you, luv?" is _completely_ out of character. Cracks me up every time. She also retains the follower faction association after marriage, at least in my experience.
> 
> As far as being able t marry important Jarls, I don't think you can. Knights? yes.
> Relatively thorough lists can be found at UESP.net and Wikia.com.
> 
> For the night sky, is this perhaps what you were looking for?
Click to expand...

Clear Skies doesn't work, tried it. It only clears minor tornado paths and poisonous gas in the area.

I've used Enhanced sky since my first day playing this game. That's not what I mean. I'm looking for a command/SkyrimPref.ini tweak to REDUCE the amount of CLOUDS in the game. I hate seeing clouds at night because I love seeing the sky. Seems lately there's just been tons of clouds and it's annoying.

Scary though @Vilkas. Wonder how many people turn him down and live to tell the tale, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> lol I've prob killed at least 10 dragons... its honestly starting to get annoying, some of them just fly overhead and taunt you for 20 minutes and its impossible to shoot them with arrows


I just shoot them with arrows when they come to a hover and breath on me. I also noticed if you go directly under them, they're more inclined to drop down and try and beat on you.

I've killed tons of dragons. I just unlocked the official "Frost Dragons" and dang, they're giving me a beating even as a Nord. A Blood Dragon might actually annihilate me in a single breath at this point in time. I'm level 22ish and really need to get better armor than Blades armor. Luckily I found some Dwarven boots with 50% fire reduction.

My character is starting to look goofy with all different types of armor on though.


----------



## Spacedinvader

^...back to Markarth with me then to chop some guards! I did try killing a couple then putting my chibs away but they still wanted to fight...ran out of potions, then did the "brave Sir Robin Hood ran away. bravely ran away"
















edit: ^ are you in the winter months? it could be there should be more clouds if so...would make sense


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> ^...back to Markarth with me then to chop some guards! I did try killing a couple then putting my chibs away but they still wanted to fight...ran out of potions, then did the "brave Sir Robin Hood ran away. bravely ran away"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ^ are you in the winter months? it could be there should be more clouds if so...would make sense


Not sure if the month actually plays into weather. If it does that's really cool. I'm not sure if I'm in winter months, but I know that before I started modding my game there were almost no clouds ever at night and it was beautiful. Now there are so many clouds it really destroys the Enhanced Night Sky and northern lights.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Darth Cauldron












immediately thought of this lol


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I actually killed several guards before putting my weapon away and allowing them to arrest me. Don't worry, you're supposed to get arrested. You don't lose any items. It's part of the story. So go ahead and get arrested. You have to break Madanach out of jail. Even then, the Jarl will absolve you of all crimes when you're free.
> Clear Skies doesn't work, tried it. It only clears minor tornado paths and poisonous gas in the area.
> I've used Enhanced sky since my first day playing this game. That's not what I mean. I'm looking for a command/SkyrimPref.ini tweak to REDUCE the amount of CLOUDS in the game. I hate seeing clouds at night because I love seeing the sky. Seems lately there's just been tons of clouds and it's annoying.
> Scary though @Vilkas. Wonder how many people turn him down and live to tell the tale, lol.
> I just shoot them with arrows when they come to a hover and breath on me. I also noticed if you go directly under them, they're more inclined to drop down and try and beat on you.
> I've killed tons of dragons. I just unlocked the official "Frost Dragons" and dang, they're giving me a beating even as a Nord. A Blood Dragon might actually annihilate me in a single breath at this point in time. I'm level 22ish and really need to get better armor than Blades armor. Luckily I found some Dwarven boots with 50% fire reduction.
> My character is starting to look goofy with all different types of armor on though.


Not sure if you've looked into it but Ive found that smithing which allows you(with proper perks) to create and IMO more importantly upgrade your armors rating. Nothing like having a full set of dragonplate thats all flawless. Really helps with the blood and later on elder dragons.

Also found enchanting to be incredibly easy to level up. Alchemy.....not so much lol


----------



## pepejovi

Have any of you joined the Dark Brotherhood? Does it have any adverse effects to my character's reputation?

i mean, will guards attack me or something if i go into town after doing dark brotherhood quests?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Have any of you joined the Dark Brotherhood? Does it have any adverse effects to my character's reputation?
> i mean, will guards attack me or something if i go into town after doing dark brotherhood quests?


Was wondering this as well. I'm waiting until I finish the main quest line before I start anything with the Dark Brotherhood


----------



## Spacedinvader

Just joined dark brotherhood and no it doesn't...unless a guard sees you whack someone









do them indoors, no witnesses









fast traveled back to Markarth without Lydia (in case she started on the guards, crazy beeeaaatch), guard ran up to me and started the arrest dialogue!


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Have any of you joined the Dark Brotherhood? Does it have any adverse effects to my character's reputation?
> i mean, will guards attack me or something if i go into town after doing dark brotherhood quests?


All depends in you get caught. As long as you aren't caught doing the contracts/missions then no, it has no effect. Well, other than some guards whispering


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



"Hey! I know who you are." Hail Sithis!"



Which is INSANELY common. Makes me wonder about these guards.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> All depends in you get caught. As long as you aren't caught doing the contracts/missions then no, it has no effect. Well, other than some guards whispering
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey! I know who you are." Hail Sithis!"
> 
> 
> Which is INSANELY common. Makes me wonder about these guards.


the guards make it seem like its their job to gossip all day long about everything lol.


----------



## Simca

There are so many quests to do. I seriously wonder if there are over 1000. I just got done the first seemingly boring quest. Collecting 30 Crimson Ninroot plants.

Traveled all around Blackreach and even found some new places. Wasn't a complete bummer.

Man, I've had this Blades armor FOREVER. I'm wondering when I'll ever pick up new armor. I feel like I have to craft it myself if I ever want to get higher armor. My 2handed weapon damage is maxed already and my heavy armor master is well on its way.

I might have to invest in smithing I guess.


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> There is a sweet underwater dungeon to the far west of Riverwood in the lake.


Will look for it!


----------



## blackbalt89

Is anyone else having Khajit's from the Dark Brotherhood try to kill them with a bounty notice or something similar when walking around randomly?

I'm wondering if that means that I won't be able to join them later down the road when I'm done with my Thieves Guild quest.

Not sure if it makes a difference but they attacked me when I held no affiliation with any guild, not even the battle borns or graymanes of Whiterun so I'm not sure who had a contract out on me to begin with but it didn't matter cause I just massacred the poor kitty.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> There are so many quests to do. I seriously wonder if there are over 1000. I just got done the first seemingly boring quest. Collecting 30 Crimson Ninroot plants.
> Traveled all around Blackreach and even found some new places. Wasn't a complete bummer.
> Man, I've had this Blades armor FOREVER. I'm wondering when I'll ever pick up new armor. I feel like I have to craft it myself if I ever want to get higher armor. My 2handed weapon damage is maxed already and my heavy armor master is well on its way.
> I might have to invest in smithing I guess.


Seriously look into it, my 1 handed sword does 145dmg alone, because i maxed out smithing(best upgrade possible) and I used my enchanted items that increase the effects of my smithing so my armor rating is huge and my dmg for 1 handed is huge ahaha its great. Found enchantment/smithing to be relatively easy to level up if your dreading it. Also the same trick can be used for enchanting items so you can see how it gets a little OP.

For 100 smithing you should try just buying supplies from blacksmiths to make hide armour and then travel to another city and keep swapping back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Is anyone else having Khajit's from the Dark Brotherhood try to kill them with a bounty notice or something similar when walking around randomly?
> I'm wondering if that means that I won't be able to join them later down the road when I'm done with my Thieves Guild quest.
> Not sure if it makes a difference but they attacked me when I held no affiliation with any guild, not even the battle borns or graymanes of Whiterun so I'm not sure who had a contract out on me to begin with but it didn't matter cause I just massacred the poor kitty.


Actually what that means is your character has a positive effect on the world and thus you attracted the dark brotherhood. At least thats how Ive come to understand it.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> There are so many quests to do. I seriously wonder if there are over 1000. I just got done the first seemingly boring quest. Collecting 30 Crimson Ninroot plants.
> 
> Traveled all around Blackreach and even found some new places. Wasn't a complete bummer.
> 
> Man, I've had this Blades armor FOREVER. I'm wondering when I'll ever pick up new armor. I feel like I have to craft it myself if I ever want to get higher armor. My 2handed weapon damage is maxed already and my heavy armor master is well on its way.
> 
> I might have to invest in smithing I guess.


You do realise that the game automatically generates quests based on your character, right? It'll do things like send you to a dungeon you've never explored before, or send you to some place that will work well with someone with your skills. Obviously this is only for the smaller quests that you just pick up here and there, but it means that there are a basically unlimited amount of quests in Skyrim.









Also, it does seem like you have to craft armour yourself if you want to get it without waiting ages - I've had my daedric armour ages, and I've not seen a single daedric weapon or piece of armour out in the wild.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Seriously look into it, my 1 handed sword does 145dmg alone, because i maxed out smithing(best upgrade possible) and I used my enchanted items that increase the effects of my smithing so my armor rating is huge and my dmg for 1 handed is huge ahaha its great. Found enchantment/smithing to be relatively easy to level up if your dreading it. Also the same trick can be used for enchanting items so you can see how it gets a little OP.
> For 100 smithing you should try just buying supplies from blacksmiths to make hide armour and then travel to another city and keep swapping back.
> Actually what that means is your character has a positive effect on the world and thus you attracted the dark brotherhood. At least thats how Ive come to understand it.


So I'm such a good person that someone wants me dead?









Being nice isn't so fun anymore.










Maybe after making a name for myself doing the Thieves Guild missions I'll be able to join the Dark Brotherhood as well?


----------



## KuuFA

Not really... to join the dark brother hood you have to do a mission where you have to kill the orphanage owner
based on a "contract" a little boy has done. after you kill the woman, the next time you sleep you will be asked to join the
dark brotherhood.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Maybe after making a name for myself doing the Thieves Guild missions I'll be able to join the Dark Brotherhood as well?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You should have a miscellaneous quest to talk to Aventus Aretino. If not, talk to Inn Keepers about rumours


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Not really... to join the dark brother hood you have to do a mission where you have to kill the orphanage owner
> based on a "contract" a little boy has done. after you kill the woman, the next time you sleep you will be asked to join the
> dark brotherhood.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You should have a miscellaneous quest to talk to Aventus Aretino. If not, talk to Inn Keepers about rumours


I do have that quest but I wasn't sure if killing her was going to make the guards of Riften aggressive towards me. Are there no ill effects of killing her?

I thought Aventus was off the wall crazy but after seeing her in action I wasn't so sure it was he that was crazy. May just kill her then.


----------



## CrazyNikel

I didnt have any problems killing her. Actually the kids celebrated afterwards lol


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> I didnt have any problems killing her. Actually the kids celebrated afterwards lol


I would imagine so. She's quite a mean woman, telling the kids that they would never be adopted and that no one would want them. I only stopped in before making my way to the Ragged Flagon. Guess it's time to go back there and kill her. Maybe use some poison.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> I didnt have any problems killing her. Actually the kids celebrated afterwards lol


LoL yeah I thought I was gonna be in trouble with the guards until the children ran in and started cheering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newt111

I was in some other town and someone said she got killed by someone and that the "kids must be heartbroken"


----------



## blackbalt89

In that case it looks like she's going to die tonight.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I might have to invest in smithing I guess.


Crafting helps a lot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can use Alchemy to create +Smithing and +Enchanting potions. Drink the +Enchanting potion and enchant +Smithing armor and jewelry. Wear your smithing gear and drink your smithing potion, and you can improve your armor to more than double its base value (~130% IIRC). I'm not sure about weapons because I don't use them, but those probably get more than doubled also with 100 Smithing and Enchanting and 75+ Alchemy.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> I didnt have any problems killing her. Actually the kids celebrated afterwards lol
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine so. She's quite a mean woman, telling the kids that they would never be adopted and that no one would want them. I only stopped in before making my way to the Ragged Flagon. Guess it's time to go back there and kill her. Maybe use some poison.
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure if I wanted to kill her or not, so I decided to talk to her first.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



She told me something like "when that little brat gets back he's gonna get the beating of a lifetime."



It was an easy decision to make after that.


----------



## Gnarlydusk

Any suggestions for how much of the main quest to do to best enjoy the rest of the game. For example, if you don't kill the dragon in the main quest, you don't get dragons. Anything else that you'll miss out on until it's covered in the main quest?


----------



## penguin0

I seem to have run into a glitch. I have both dual flurry perks and critical charge, but when I try to do the critical charge with two daggers equipped it doesn't work and it just does one super fast swing, without charging forward or doing a crit hit. Anyone else get this or know how to fix it?


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguin0*
> 
> I seem to have run into a glitch. I have both dual flurry perks and critical charge, but when I try to do the critical charge with two daggers equipped it doesn't work and it just does one super fast swing, without charging forward or doing a crit hit. Anyone else get this or know how to fix it?


Critical charge doesn't guarantee a critical hit, it just makes the hit do double damage IF it actually crits. To do the running charge you have to actually run at something (with alt by default) and then hold one of the mouse buttons down for whichever hand your weapon is in. After a second or so you will lunge forward doing a power-strike. If that's what you're doing and it still isn't working then i have no idea.


----------



## penguin0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Critical charge doesn't guarantee a critical hit, it just makes the hit do double damage IF it actually crits. To do the running charge you have to actually run at something (with alt by default) and then hold one of the mouse buttons down for whichever hand your weapon is in. After a second or so you will lunge forward doing a power-strike. If that's what you're doing and it still isn't working then i have no idea.


ya i do that and it doesn't even do the animation, it just does this super fast swing. What's weird is it works sometimes, but not always. Also, other power attacsk don't work when it doesn't work and vice versa...


----------



## willis888

Are you maybe low on stamina from running? Without stamina you can't power attack.


----------



## penguin0

I found this video (not mine), this is the same problem I am having. It just skips the normal charge and does that super fast swing. It happens to me without elemental fury.


----------



## Simca

Okay so..

I had 34 smithing at level 25. I never used a forge the entire time. It was mostly picking up books and whatnot.

I have no forging items since I sold them all.

I got to 90 smithing in an hour and 15 mins.

I also jumped 5 levels or so.

~Shakes head.~

Time to make Daedric armor.

Question though. Is it worth spending 1 more skill point to go the Dragon armor route? Or save skill points and just go straight for Daedric? Going the Dwarven/Orcish/Ebony path is shorter by 1, but those seem boring.

The other path is Elven, Advanced(scale and something else) and Dragon, then Daedric.

I feel like I should go with the other cool armors, even though I may never use them.

Oh, and I made 370 Iron daggers in the process, lmao.

Time to use them for enchanting!


----------



## Fortunex

It's not a circle, dragon is the end and there's two paths to get there, but you can't go from dragon to daedric.


----------



## Simca

Oh that's crappy. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Ive found that dragon armor pays off when you start to face elder dragons and rare dragons. But I suppose its all preference really, with the proper potions/enchantment gear you can EASILY exceed the armor rating cap, even with hide and iron armor!

Actually what I would suggest is to not waste any unnecessary skill points to up light or heavy armor ratings because of said enchant/smithing trick lol. And focus more on damage skill points and spend some points in alchemy/enchantment.

Think of it this way, why spend 5 points to up your heavy armor ratings when you can just enchant 4 or 5 pieces of gear to up your alchemy so you can make smith/enchant potions that are insanely strong and then just use them to smith your incredibly OP armor and of course do the same for enchanting your gear. And a nice side bonus, you get to make some very.....potent health/magic/stam/dmg/etc/etc potions.

Also changing your stone to the mage one while you do alchemy really helps speed up the leveling process.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Ive found that dragon armor pays off when you start to face elder dragons and rare dragons. But I suppose its all preference really, with the proper potions/enchantment gear you can EASILY exceed the armor rating cap, even with hide and iron armor!
> 
> Actually what I would suggest is to not waste any unnecessary skill points to up light or heavy armor ratings because of said enchant/smithing trick lol. And focus more on damage skill points and spend some points in alchemy/enchantment.
> 
> Think of it this way, why spend 5 points to up your heavy armor ratings when you can just enchant 4 or 5 pieces of gear to up your alchemy so you can make smith/enchant potions that are insanely strong and then just use them to smith your incredibly OP armor and of course do the same for enchanting your gear. And a nice side bonus, you get to make some very.....potent health/magic/stam/dmg/etc/etc potions.
> 
> Also changing your stone to the mage one while you do alchemy really helps speed up the leveling process.


I used the Lover's Stone which adds +15% to all skills. How much does Mage give you?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I used the Lover's Stone which adds +15% to all skills. How much does Mage give you?


Stones give +20%. I too, use Lover's. It gives less, but it's across everything rather than a couple skills.

Unless the exp is in the thousands per action, 5% doesn't seem like a whole lot.


----------



## kcuestag

Haven't played this game for almost a week, I stopped playing due to the annoying and random crash to desktops.









Has there been any announce about this issue? Are they going to fix it any time soon?

Thanks.


----------



## AmalgamA

I found this funny video


----------



## Thedark1337

have you tried the LAA patch?


----------



## MKHunt

Man for being the most expensive home in the game, Solitude is a bit disappointing.

Why won't the 5-rack weapon rack in the basement hold 5 weapons? Why only 3?

I want MOAR MANNEQUINS. Armor can look REALLY cool in Skyrim and being limited to only 2 display stands makes things difficult.

The Solitude house has a LOT of blank wallspace that could have decorative weapon plaques. Considering that my job is basically to talk to people and kill everything else, weapons on display would make sense.

Also, some screens.

Glitcharm. I have three forearms apparently, one of which is not attached to my body.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I wasn't aware I had killed _every single enemy_ in the entirety of Skyrim! This is news to me! Imagine my displeasure when I walked outside and was Dragon'ed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Farkas puts Michael Jackson to shame. His hips can move one directly behind the other, removing the entire pelvic bone from the equation. Also, he is an alien and if you pickpocket him you can get the Alien Blaster from Fallout 3 (should that have been spoiler tagged?)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







WARNING: Tad gory. Finally got an S/S of decapitation! So many F12s! Too bad it's not on my sig rig for decent graphics. None of my S/S are on my sig rig









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SeanPoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmalgamA*
> 
> I found this funny video


Would have been a lot better if he included more real deaths and less console-generated deaths or setting his hp to less than one so everything would kill him instantly. Funny nonetheless but would have way more funny if he managed to get some of the ridiculous buggy deaths like tripping over a tomatoes to your death (true story, happened to me).


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Would have been a lot better if he included more real deaths and less console-generated deaths or setting his hp to less than one so everything would kill him instantly. Funny nonetheless but would have way more funny if he managed to get some of the ridiculous buggy deaths like tripping over a tomatoes to your death (true story, happened to me).


Or slipping on bones right onto a spike gate button. Made me jump it happened so fast lol.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanPoe*
> 
> Would have been a lot better if he included more real deaths and less console-generated deaths or setting his hp to less than one so everything would kill him instantly. Funny nonetheless but would have way more funny if he managed to get some of the ridiculous buggy deaths like tripping over a tomatoes to your death (true story, happened to me).


Or adding "Jumping off High Hrothgar"


----------



## iLLGT3

Let me guess, somebody stole your sweet roll.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Haven't played this game for almost a week, I stopped playing due to the annoying and random crash to desktops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there been any announce about this issue? Are they going to fix it any time soon?
> 
> Thanks.


4GB Skyrim

I had the same exact issues, especially after installing a mess of mods, and after installing this mod I have not had any problems.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wanako

Ok so this is the first time I've played a Elder Scrolls game, and I've got to say, I'm a bit overwhelmed by this game. I've always been used to linear RPGs and never anything this free-roaming, immersive, or expansive. It's huge! So many side quests! I started playing this on Thursday night playing nearly all day, Friday and Saturday and have barely gotten to level 10 and to


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the quest where you have to go back to Riverwood with the elf lady (the Jarl's bodyguard, forget her name) to defend it from a dragon.



I've been going on wild tangents and going to places FAR from where the main story is taking place. I swear to god, I followed this deer for a long time and didn't realize where I was going. lol









I've still gotta get used to the skills leveling and find out how I'm gonna build my character. I've got a dual-wielding Redguard with some random armors I jacked from some poor fools I shanked. I've got her working on Smithing and Single-Handed but don't know where to go from there. It's gonna take me a loooong time to finish this game.

Excellent!









Also, I'm happy to report that I've got this game running at 1680x1050 at everything high, no FXAA, all reflections, farthest distance on everything, distance detail medium, and a mess load of hi-res texture mods, and my Onyx is dishing it out like a CHAMP!







I love my rig.


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> 4GB Skyrim
> I had the same exact issues, especially after installing a mess of mods, and after installing this mod I have not had any problems.
> Hope that helps!


Need to install this!

Also, just in case someone ever tells you "you know where you can stick it." and yo don't know, let me just show you...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is it a bad thing that people hate me enough to put out a hit on me? I have people sending the Dark Brotherhood and hired bandits at me.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it a bad thing that people hate me enough to put out a hit on me? I have people sending the Dark Brotherhood and hired bandits at me.


At least you won't get bored...

How did you manage that anyways?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michinmuri*
> 
> Need to install this!
> Also, just in case someone ever tells you "you know where you can stick it." and yo don't know, let me just show you...


LoL I love using a bow. There is just something really rewarding about seeing where your arrow one hitted a guy and knocked him a mile.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitter Blossom*
> 
> Oh and everytime you go offline and come back online (loose connection etc), THE GAME FREEZES. Not just me either, happens to my brother.


I actually have this as well, but not only when steam loses connection and reconnects, but also whenever a friend comes online


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> At least you won't get bored...
> How did you manage that anyways?


I don't know. I was minding my own business, going in and out of houses after cleansing them of their worldly material desires, when a Dark Brotherhood Assassin tried to ambush me. I noticed him immediately from that very inconspicuous black and red ninja gear they have traditionally worn (plus I am their leader in another play through) and decided to try chatting with him. He pulled out his dagger so I cut off his head. I searched his body and found a contract for my character.







As far as hired bandits goes, I have been ambushed twice already traveling around and each time, they were carrying bounties on me.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know. I was minding my own business, going in and out of houses after cleansing them of their worldly material desires, when a Dark Brotherhood Assassin tried to ambush me. I noticed him immediately from that very inconspicuous black and red ninja gear they have traditionally worn (plus I am their leader in another play through) and decided to try chatting with him. He pulled out his dagger so I cut off his head. I searched his body and found a contract for my character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as hired bandits goes, I have been ambushed twice already traveling around and each time, they were carrying bounties on me.


Cool









I hate the brotherhood gear they have though, it looks so stupid... After i joined the brotherhood, i tried it on and instantly put my daedric back on...


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the brotherhood gear they have though, it looks so stupid... After i joined the brotherhood, i tried it on and instantly put my daedric back on...


Makes you look like a cartoon panty thief with a huge head. Hate it. Someone needs to make the hood less pullover looking and more like the dragon mask hoods.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Makes you look like a cartoon panty thief with a huge head. Hate it. Someone needs to make the hood less pullover looking and more like the dragon mask hoods.


Dragon masks look awesome, i'm wearing one with my daedrics.

I was expecting the brohood armor to be more like robes, rather than a stupid swimming suit...


----------



## Simca

I charging power attacked some noob, he hit the floor and bounced up 15 feet before falling back down.

Power attacked a falmar in a dungeon, and he bounced up and got stuck dead in the air.

Power attacked a few dragons from stand still and instant killed them.

Power attacked a Foresworn noob and had him fly BEHIND me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Makes you look like a cartoon panty thief with a huge head. Hate it. Someone needs to make the hood less pullover looking and more like the dragon mask hoods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the brotherhood gear they have though, it looks so stupid... After i joined the brotherhood, i tried it on and instantly put my daedric back on...


No armor looks good for females, save Scar's Hide (unique) and the Ancient Nord armor that Aela wears by default, so I use it by default sometimes for the archery attributes.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No armor looks good for females, save Scar's Hide (unique) and the Ancient Nord armor that Aela wears by default, so I use it by default sometimes for the archery attributes.


That's unfortunate. I throw Aela in some dragonscale and I suppose she does look a little mannish. But the robes on a dude with a bushy black beard.... Makes you look like a serious offender. It's offensive.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Dragon masks look awesome, i'm wearing one with my daedrics.
> I was expecting the brohood armor to be more like robes, rather than a stupid swimming suit...


Dragon masks make me look at a bug.


----------



## jacobrjett

Just spent about half an hour clearing blackreach of geode veins, only to have it CTD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> Just spent about half an hour clearing blackreach of geode veins, only to have it CTD


Quick save is your BFF in this game.







Well it's for any Bethesda titles really. They make great games, but have such crap QA or testing.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> Just spent about half an hour clearing blackreach of geode veins, only to have it CTD


Yeah been there with the CTD's, makes me mad because I've basically fixed them. But it still likes to CTD when I do something important without saving and then proceed to laugh at me after I realize I never saved lol.


----------



## blackbalt89

Finally found out that even though I had a contract out for my life by the Brotherhood that by killing Grelod Astrid found a way to knock me out in my sleep and possibly rape me only to take me to some random shack and tell me to kill a random person (killed that mangy Khajit, probably wasn't the one with the contract, I'm thinking the woman in the middle) and now she wants me to work for her.

Does that mean contracts on my life will stop or will I have coworkers coming to take my life as well now?







Cause I'm thinking killing assassins of the Brotherhood while I'm a member may complicate things.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone wish you can make your follower ride a horse too? Also, why does my wife Aela sleep on a freaking hide on the ground when I have a perfectly fine queen bed in the bedroom? It makes no sense at all to me... There are so many bugs in this game too that it's not even funny. I have had followers disappear, run off mountains, and all other kinds of BS so far. Had to use player.placeatme command so many times now.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Yeah the crashes drive me nuts, which is why I have learned(especially with this game) to save whenever I think about it and I changed my auto save to more save often lol.


----------



## blackbalt89

I save every few minutes or whenever I do anything remotely important. Learned that valuable lesson with New Vegas and the infamous lockups every 2 minutes on my 360. :/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

With the 4GB loader, I have gone from CTD's every 15 minutes to every couple of hours now.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Yeah the crashes drive me nuts, which is why I have learned(especially with this game) to save whenever I think about and I changed my auto save to more save often lol.


Yeah I have it saving every 5 minutes now.
Quote:


> Anyone wish you can make your follower ride a horse too? Also, why does my wife Aela sleep on a freaking hide on the ground when I have a perfectly fine queen bed in the bedroom? It makes no sense at all to me... There are so many bugs in this game too that it's not even funny. I have had followers disappear, run off mountains, and all other kinds of BS so far. Had to use player.placeatme command so many times now.


I've had the elf archery teacher in riverwood be following me, and all of a sudden go back to the state that I found him in wondering if that girl likes him or the other guy and he gave me the fake letter again lol. All this happened in the Bleak Falls Barrow quest.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Finally found out that even though I had a contract out for my life by the Brotherhood that by killing Grelod Astrid found a way to knock me out in my sleep and possibly rape me only to take me to some random shack and tell me to kill a random person (killed that mangy Khajit, probably wasn't the one with the contract, I'm thinking the woman in the middle) and now she wants me to work for her.
> Does that mean contracts on my life will stop or will I have coworkers coming to take my life as well now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause I'm thinking killing assassins of the Brotherhood while I'm a member may complicate things.


I killed the same guy, figured it would be the women too but the Khajit was too much of a tool not to kill. And no, the contracts on your head won't continue when you join the Brotherhood.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With the 4GB loader, I have gone from CTD's every 15 minutes to every couple of hours now.


Yeah Same here.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Yeah I have it saving every 5 minutes now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wish you can make your follower ride a horse too? Also, why does my wife Aela sleep on a freaking hide on the ground when I have a perfectly fine queen bed in the bedroom? It makes no sense at all to me... There are so many bugs in this game too that it's not even funny. I have had followers disappear, run off mountains, and all other kinds of BS so far. Had to use player.placeatme command so many times now.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the elf archery teacher in riverwood be following me, and all of a sudden go back to the state that I found him in wondering if that girl likes him or the other guy and he gave me the fake letter again lol. All this happened in the Bleak Falls Barrow quest.
Click to expand...

This happens sometimes when they get "lost" while following you. They typically return to where they spawn (unless you married them and moved them somewhere), but sometimes they spawn reset back to how they were without the quest dialogues.


----------



## Demented

Hmm, I've had maybe one crash in the 40+ hours I have put into this game. Yeah, there are bugs, but what game is perfect? Also, it doesn't break the immersion for me, since my followers either keep/catch up, or they're on their own.









Sent from my Inspire 4G
Android Revolution HD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Hmm, I've had maybe one crash in the 40+ hours I have put into this game. Yeah, there are bugs, but what game is perfect? Also, it doesn't break the immersion for me, since my followers either keep/catch up, or they're on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G
> Android Revolution HD


It is not an issue of a new game having bugs or not, but rather Bethesda having the same issues using the same engine for their respective titles. What causes CTD's for a lot of us is the fact that Bethesda caps of their memory usage to about 2GB to properly run on lower end computers. For high end computers, this can cause some rigs to CTD when the game runs out of memory when rendering graphics at high resolutions and settings. Since Oblivion (Morrowind had the same issue, but back then no one had computers with more than 2GB of RAM) all the way to Skyrim now, that issue has existed for many along with stiff NPC's, NPC's that randomly die, NPC's that fall through the ground, and textures that do not properly render. I am glad that you don't have any issues, because every Bethesda game I got has had the exact same issues. There is a reason while people deride Bethesda programming and QA skills. No one is denying that they don't make great open world games with solid game mechanics. What Bethesda needs to work on is fixing their damn games for issues that have plagued them since people could haver higher than 4GB of RAM.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With the 4GB loader, I have gone from CTD's every 15 minutes to every couple of hours now.


Much love to the 4GB LAA. I was crashing 2-3 per hour. Once I installed the mod, I crashed a couple of times, but the last 10+ hours have been crash free! Also seeing more consistently high frame rates.

I guess it's no consolation to console versions, but the next patch is coming to them first at least.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Much love to the 4GB LAA. I was crashing 2-3 per hour. Once I installed the mod, I crashed a couple of times, but the last 10+ hours have been crash free! Also seeing more consistently high frame rates.
> I guess it's no consolation to console versions, but the next patch is coming to them first at least.


It just pisses me off that this issue has been around as long as their stupid game engine and they have not done a damn thing to address it. In fact, they rarely address any of their actual issues, relying instead on modding communities to take care of them.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone wish you can make your follower ride a horse too? Also, why does my wife Aela sleep on a freaking hide on the ground when I have a perfectly fine queen bed in the bedroom? It makes no sense at all to me... There are so many bugs in this game too that it's not even funny. I have had followers disappear, run off mountains, and all other kinds of BS so far. Had to use player.placeatme command so many times now.


Aela


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



She's a werewolf,that's why


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Much love to the 4GB LAA. I was crashing 2-3 per hour. Once I installed the mod, I crashed a couple of times, but the last 10+ hours have been crash free! Also seeing more consistently high frame rates.
> I guess it's no consolation to console versions, but the next patch is coming to them first at least.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> Aela
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a werewolf,that's why


She is a hot redheaded


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



werewolf


that will always be in shape. her boobs are also realistic too, making her hotter IMHO.


----------



## Stasis

I've had maybe 6 CTD's in the 45 hours I've played, and they all came during or shortly after a fast travel. I'm running the game on a mix of high and ultra, at 1080p, but I do have a rather low end system...

Phenom II X3 720 (Stock Clock - 2.8GHz)
2x2GB DD3-1333
XFX Radeon HD4890 1GB

I'm waiting on the parts for my new rig (2500K, CM Hyper Evo, 2x4GB DDR3-1600, MSI GTX 570 TFIII, M4 128GB etc.) and I'm eager to install Skyrim on it and push it higher just to see. I have a feeling I'm gonna be CTD'ing a lot more.

/sigh, <3 Bethesda but I agree, they really need to ramp up that part of the their production.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stasis*
> 
> I've had maybe 6 CTD's in the 45 hours I've played, and they all came during or shortly after a fast travel. I'm running the game on a mix of high and ultra, at 1080p, but I do have a rather low end system...
> Phenom II X3 720 (Stock Clock - 2.8GHz)
> 2x2GB DD3-1333
> XFX Radeon HD4890 1GB
> I'm waiting on the parts for my new rig (2500K, CM Hyper Evo, 2x4GB DDR3-1600, MSI GTX 570 TFIII, M4 128GB etc.) and I'm eager to install Skyrim on it and push it higher just to see. I have a feeling I'm gonna be CTD'ing a lot more.
> /sigh, <3 Bethesda but I agree, they really need to ramp up that part of the their production.


Have you tried using this? It uses the LAA mod for the new patched executable file in order for you to exceed the 2GB memory cap Bethesda puts on their games. The reason that you are getting the CTD after fast traveling is typically because the game runs out of memory when loading up all the graphics. Think of it as the memory issue you can run into on Minecraft for example when generating chunks.


----------



## CrazyNikel

I gotta admit that I really dont like having a follower now that I'm high level. I find it easier to just do my own thing rather then constantly stop and wait or watch me walk around a pressure plate just to have said follower run right over it without any regard its like bringing a child, actually I think I would rather do that.

I find myself rarely wishing I had a follower while in a dungeon/ruin/quest. Heck half the time I used my followers as just mules.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> I gotta admit that I really dont like having a follower now that I'm high level. I find it easier to just do my own thing rather then constantly stop and wait or watch me walk around a pressure plate just to have said follower run right over it without any regard its like bringing a child, actually I think I would rather do that.
> I find myself rarely wishing I had a follower while in a dungeon or whatever. Heck half the time I used my followers as just mules.


If you play a stealth type character (thief, assassin, ranger) then you typically do not want a follower with a few notable exceptions (Aela and Janessa) as most of them walk around loudly or are easily spotted. Aela and Janessa tend to stay back with their bows so are harder for enemies to detect. You can choose to have them wait somewhere, but they you have to go back and pick them up. The problem with that is that usually dungeons offer a shortcut to leave it and it is not in way of where you left your follower. As far as pressure plate traps, you can usually have ether wait, go to the other side of the trap, disable it, and then have them follow you again. It really depends on the type of character you play. A paladin for example is great to have a follower with, because you are always up close and personal and followers serve as good decoys. If you want a smarter follower though, I would go with Marcurio. I think he is in Bee and Barbs? He is a battle mage and picks his spots pretty well.


----------



## kcuestag

What's that LAA mod you guys talking about? I have a lot of CTD's I'd love to get rid of them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's that LAA mod you guys talking about? I have a lot of CTD's I'd love to get rid of them.


The LAA mod is now worthless thanks to Bethesda locking down the exe file. This is what you want to use now.

EDIT: This will not resolve all your CTD issues. This resolves the one caused by not having enough memory to render the visuals or more specifically, the ones that typically happen after fast traveling or entering/exiting places.


----------



## subassy

Wow, strangely I have had only 1 CTD the entire time I have played this game (I'm level 27, not sure the number of hours, only crash was coming out of the starter cave load screen). I very rarely fast traveled though if I can avoid it. Also, I'm on a fresh install Win7 with a minimal amount of stuff installed. I had that initial memory patch on the exe but haven't put in the new one after the patch.

Perhaps I'm just lucky? All my hardware is on stock as well (cpu, gpu, ram).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The LAA mod is now worthless thanks to Bethesda locking down the exe file. This is what you want to use now.
> EDIT: This will not resolve all your CTD issues. This resolves the one caused by not having enough memory to render the visuals or more specifically, the ones that typically happen after fast traveling or entering/exiting places.


I have 8GB of RAM, 1.5GB of VRAM on the cards, isn't that enough?









Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you play a stealth type character (thief, assassin, ranger) then you typically do not want a follower with a few notable exceptions (Aela and Janessa) as most of them walk around loudly or are easily spotted. Aela and Janessa tend to stay back with their bows so are harder for enemies to detect. You can choose to have them wait somewhere, but they you have to go back and pick them up. The problem with that is that usually dungeons offer a shortcut to leave it and it is not in way of where you left your follower. As far as pressure plate traps, you can usually have ether wait, go to the other side of the trap, disable it, and then have them follow you again. It really depends on the type of character you play. A paladin for example is great to have a follower with, because you are always up close and personal and followers serve as good decoys. If you want a smarter follower though, I would go with Marcurio. I think he is in Bee and Barbs? He is a battle mage and picks his spots pretty well.


Ive tried just about every type of follower(thank you elderscrolls wiki) and Ive found that my favorites are Eola(human eater girl with 1 eye) as she can raise dead and she is a powerful summoner and she tends to stay back more often than not. Or I also like Brelyna Maryon which she seems to have some decent sneaking abilities and casting abilities. I play war/1h with shield mostly. I found Aela to be pretty decent but I guess I prefer casters more. Ill try out Marcurio today when I do some dragon fighting.

All in all I still dislike ALL the extra effort I have to put into my followers while they follow me. I found them more useful when i was 10-20lvl range but not at 52. I have to admit I cant wait to try my second play through as a mage(not sure what type yet but I do like summoning obviously lol)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you do not fast travel, you largely avoid the memory issue. This basically happens when the game is trying to load/render visuals and runs out of memory, hence crashing. There are a multitude of things unfortunately causes CTD and Bethesda games, the more popular ones being:

- Insufficient memory due to 2GB cap
- Corrupt textures or ini file
- Conflicts with existing software (usually codecs for movies and stuff)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have 8GB of RAM, 1.5GB of VRAM on the cards, isn't that enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll give it a try.


It is not a matter of how much system memory you have, but how much Bethesda is letting you use. Bethesda caps the game at 2GB of memory in order to let any computer nowadays run it fine. Unfortunately, for a lot of us who run the game at high resolutions with high visual settings, it causes us to run out of memory when it is trying to load all of it at once.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is not a matter of how much system memory you have, but how much Bethesda is letting you use. Bethesda caps the game at 2GB of memory in order to let any computer nowadays run it fine. Unfortunately, for a lot of us who run the game at high resolutions with high visual settings, it causes us to run out of memory when it is trying to load all of it at once.


Thanks for the explanation, I'll use that MOD then.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Wow, strangely I have had only 1 CTD the entire time I have played this game (I'm level 27, not sure the number of hours, only crash was coming out of the starter cave load screen). I very rarely fast traveled though if I can avoid it. Also, I'm on a fresh install Win7 with a minimal amount of stuff installed. I had that initial memory patch on the exe but haven't put in the new one after the patch.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just lucky? All my hardware is on stock as well (cpu, gpu, ram).


On my first play I got 57 hours before a CTD. It wasn't until I tried the DNA ini that I had my first CTD.
However my current playthrough I don't have a single mod installed and I get them every so often and even less with the 4gb fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, I'll use that MOD then.


No problem! May you have as much fun as I do and save often!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's that LAA mod you guys talking about? I have a lot of CTD's I'd love to get rid of them.


The LAA mod is now worthless thanks to Bethesda locking down the exe file. This is what you want to use now.

EDIT: This will not resolve all your CTD issues. This resolves the one caused by not having enough memory to render the visuals or more specifically, the ones that typically happen after fast traveling or entering/exiting places.[/quote]

That's the link, and it resolved my crashing issues.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> On my first play I got 57 hours before a CTD. It wasn't until I tried the DNA ini that I had my first CTD.
> However my current playthrough I don't have a single mod installed and I get them every so often and even less with the 4gb fix.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I strongly believe this issue is mainly caused by fast traveling. I have noticed this pattern as well when I played Oblivion and Fallout 3. The first time I played, I travelled everywhere because I wanted to see everything. Not a single CTD happened to me for all of the games. Afterwards, on my next play through, I was constantly plagued by CTD's and also fast traveling everywhere since I have already seen the scenery and got bored of walking or horse riding between cities.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I strongly believe this issue is mainly caused by fast traveling. I have noticed this pattern as well when I played Oblivion and Fallout 3. The first time I played, I travelled everywhere because I wanted to see everything. Not a single CTD happened to me for all of the games. Afterwards, on my next play through, I was constantly plagued by CTD's and also fast traveling everywhere since I have already seen the scenery and got bored of walking or horse riding between cities.


Yeah the only time Ive had my game crash is right after fast traveling. Also notice it only happens to me after I play for 3 or 4 hours straight. Im gonna try out this 4gb mod, curious now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is my Aela wearing Scar's Hide, a unique leather armor.



I like this a bit more than her stock Ancient Nord Armor, but I like the backside of her stock armor more than this.


----------



## Gnarlydusk

I haven't had any crashes yet but constantly getting stuck in rocks and stuff. The jump is awful in this game. If there's anything directly in front of you, even if it's really low, you can't jump - which is sort of when you want to jump.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is my Aela wearing Scar's Hide, a unique leather armor.
> 
> I like this a bit more than her stock Ancient Nord Armor, but I like the backside of her stock armor more than this.


Agreed that the back of her ancient nord armor is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnarlydusk*
> 
> I haven't had any crashes yet but constantly getting stuck in rocks and stuff. The jump is awful in this game. If there's anything directly in front of you, even if it's really low, you can't jump - which is sort of when you want to jump.


You also can no longer sprint and jump. You have to stop and then jump. I think this is because people in Oblivion who had super high agility or whatever that stat was called, could literally jump on to low level boulders and buildings. Now you are forced to use a horse to climb certain paths or forced to take the paved or flat grounds.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnarlydusk*
> 
> I haven't had any crashes yet but constantly getting stuck in rocks and stuff. The jump is awful in this game. If there's anything directly in front of you, even if it's really low, you can't jump - which is sort of when you want to jump.


What I have observed is that the jumping seems to employ "mario physics" -- stand perfectly still, jump straight up and at the apex use the forward key to move in kind of an arc. Of course if you still have lyida tagging a long she can't seem to jump period. Also if you're say sliding down a bank the jump thing doesn't seem to work. Have to be perfectly still.

On a different subject I knew I was jinks-ing myself by saying I only had the one crash. I played for less than an hour after posting that I've only had one CTD and got a CTD...


----------



## CrazyNikel

Ive also found that if you try to jump then run sideways up mountains that tends to get you up it(if not looking a little stupid lol) and yeah I remember in Oblivion I could get myself in all kinds of places you wasn't suppose to get to. Loved jumping water, RIP.


----------



## staryoshi

The game was about 95% stable until whatever updates they did last week. I came back from vacation yesterday and I crash so often now it's affecting the experience. (I'm playing vanilla Skyrim)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Ive also found that if you try to jump then run sideways up mountains that tends to get you up it(if not looking a little stupid lol) and yeah I remember in Oblivion I could get myself in all kinds of places you wasn't suppose to get to. Loved jumping water, RIP.


I miss water striding so much. It was epic going out into 3rd person view and watch yourself tread the water like a certain religious figure who cannot be named. Yeah crab walking can slowly get you up the mountains, though a certain steed can easily gallop up them. When you get to places where you seem stuck, you can go left right repeatedly until you go up or keep hopping to go up. Still lots of movement exploits on mountains reminiscent of Oblivion days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The game was about 95% stable until whatever updates they did last week. I came back from vacation yesterday and I crash so often now it's affecting the experience. (I'm playing vanilla Skyrim)


Try the 4GB mod. Worked wonders for me. I can now get in 3-4 hours of gameplay without crashes.


----------



## blackbalt89

Is anyone else having a weird issue when going into the Dwemer Museum in Markarth where no matter what you do the guards want to attack you? I'm wondering if it's just a bug and I should just allow the guard to take my bounty money but I'm not positive that will allow me to get back in there since they also want to take everything I have that's stolen, and being as I'm a thief that's pretty much everything I own.









Should I just deposit my stolen goods at my home and go back and pay off the guards in the museum? Will that work?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Try an invisible potion, that is what I did.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Yeah Invisible pots are incredibly handy to have when your not wanting to kill or cant because of quest restrictions. Especially if you dont have any sneak points or dont sneak in general(I have noticed some npc's will still draw there weapon, I assume this is from noise).

Also what happened to the horses... I owned frost for like a day until he decided he would fight an elder dragon before I even realized there was a dragon rofl, its like he was on meth or something.

Edit: Also anyone know any mod that reduces or removes the cloud layer... I have enhanced night sky and a modified moon texture but I cant ever see them!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Yeah Invisible pots are incredibly handy to have when your not wanting to kill or cant because of quest restrictions. Especially if you dont have any sneak points or dont sneak in general(I have noticed some npc's will still draw there weapon, I assume this is from noise).
> Also what happened to the horses... I owned frost for like a day until he decided he would fight an elder dragon before I even realized there was a dragon rofl, its like he was on meth or something.
> Edit: Also anyone know any mod that reduces or removes the cloud layer... I have enhanced night sky and a modified moon texture but I cant ever see them!


My horse just ran off a cliff to his death, but he attacked everything including grizzlies and dragons too.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it a bad thing that people hate me enough to put out a hit on me? I have people sending the Dark Brotherhood and hired bandits at me.


Yeah, I might have been willing to join them if it weren't for the whole, "we're trying to kill you" thing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Asterid should have done me when she had the chance. Locking me in a room and saying I can't leave until someone in that room is dead was a bad idea. Should I kill some random person off the street, or the assassin that sent goons after me then abducted me in my sleep from a cozy bed at the College? It's not a hard choice to make about who in that room should die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Yeah Invisible pots are incredibly handy to have when your not wanting to kill or cant because of quest restrictions. Especially if you dont have any sneak points or dont sneak in general(I have noticed some npc's will still draw there weapon, I assume this is from noise).
> Also what happened to the horses... I owned frost for like a day until he decided he would fight an elder dragon before I even realized there was a dragon rofl, its like he was on meth or something.
> Edit: Also anyone know any mod that reduces or removes the cloud layer... I have enhanced night sky and a modified moon texture but I cant ever see them!


- Drawing weapons, walking (unless boots are muffled as attribute), and even follower talking to you can alert NPC's.
- Horses are designed to be decoys it seems; they will attack the mob to take on aggro and try to lead it away from you.
- I believe you can edit clouds or atmosphere visuals in the ini file
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> My horse just ran off a cliff to his death, but he attacked everything including grizzlies and dragons too.


Chances are he detected a monster off the cliff and chased it right off the cliff. Horse AI is not very well done in Skyrim.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Yeah, I might have been willing to join them if it weren't for the whole, "we're trying to kill you" thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asterid should have done me when she had the chance. Locking me in a room and saying I can't leave until someone in that room is dead was a bad idea. Should I kill some random person off the street, or the assassin that sent goons after me then abducted me in my sleep from a cozy bed at the College? It's not a hard choice to make about who in that room should die.


There is one reason to join the Dark Brotherhood that trumps any reservations I have about them:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Shadowmere!


----------



## Boyboyd

Just a couple of


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nightingales


hanging out, not doing much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Just a couple of
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nightingales
> 
> 
> hanging out, not doing much.


Nice! I will post mine later when I get back home.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Wow, strangely I have had only 1 CTD the entire time I have played this game (I'm level 27, not sure the number of hours, only crash was coming out of the starter cave load screen). I very rarely fast traveled though if I can avoid it. Also, I'm on a fresh install Win7 with a minimal amount of stuff installed. I had that initial memory patch on the exe but haven't put in the new one after the patch.
> 
> Perhaps I'm just lucky? All my hardware is on stock as well (cpu, gpu, ram).


Same here, don't crash at all and my graphics card atm isn't even good (4870). Can't wait for my 5850 to come in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is my Aela wearing Scar's Hide, a unique leather armor.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this a bit more than her stock Ancient Nord Armor, but I like the backside of her stock armor more than this.


Looks hot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnarlydusk*
> 
> I haven't had any crashes yet but constantly getting stuck in rocks and stuff. The jump is awful in this game. If there's anything directly in front of you, even if it's really low, you can't jump - which is sort of when you want to jump.


Only place I've gotten stuck permanently is in the dwemer cave leading to Blackreach. Was stuck between a rock and a hard place...and some stairs. lol. It was after the vertical fire beam that was in front of some downward stairs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Is anyone else having a weird issue when going into the Dwemer Museum in Markarth where no matter what you do the guards want to attack you? I'm wondering if it's just a bug and I should just allow the guard to take my bounty money but I'm not positive that will allow me to get back in there since they also want to take everything I have that's stolen, and being as I'm a thief that's pretty much everything I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just deposit my stolen goods at my home and go back and pay off the guards in the museum? Will that work?


LoL! I just killed him, not witnesses, no problem.

I just finished my Legendary Daedric armor. I'm waiting for those guys to respawn so I can kill them for more daedric hearts. Need a Daedric greatsword and stuff now.

I had Falkas or w/e as my follower in the Ygsmore(w/e spelling) quest. He sucked so bad. He wasn't constantly kneeling.

I finally turned into a werewolf and I have to say. I'm not liking it.  It really sucks actually. I don't know if it was because I used it against people with silver weapons or what. Those Silver Hand guys wrecked me with silver weapons. Do I take reduced damage against non silver weapons? If not, jeez, never go werewolf. Might even get it removed.

Btw, does anyone hate archers in this game more than anything? Those guys are so annoying. Shield guys are really bad too.


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> Just spent about half an hour clearing blackreach of geode veins, only to have it CTD


Man I love Blackreach. gorgeous down there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Same here, don't crash at all and my graphics card atm isn't even good (4870). Can't wait for my 5850 to come in.
> 
> *Do you fast travel? If not, then you probably won't get it that often.*
> 
> Looks hot!
> 
> *Thanks! I think so too! Aela is not that curvaceous, but there is something about her that makes me like her way more than other Skyrim characters.*
> 
> Only place I've gotten stuck permanently is in the dwemer cave leading to Blackreach. Was stuck between a rock and a hard place...and some stairs. lol. It was after the vertical fire beam that was in front of some downward stairs.
> 
> *I just try to keep jumping around until I pop out of where I get stuck in. Haven't been stuck permanently yet. I have fell through a mountain and died though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> LoL! I just killed him, not witnesses, no problem.
> 
> *Or you could do that. LOL*
> 
> I just finished my Legendary Daedric armor. I'm waiting for those guys to respawn so I can kill them for more daedric hearts. Need a Daedric greatsword and stuff now.
> 
> *My smithing is not high enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> I had Falkas or w/e as my follower in the Ygsmore(w/e spelling) quest. He sucked so bad. He wasn't constantly kneeling.
> 
> *I only use the following NPC's as followers:
> 
> - Aela (though less now because of all the bugs)
> - Mjoll the Lioness w/ some 2 handed weapon
> - Murcario or whatever his name is*
> 
> I finally turned into a werewolf and I have to say. I'm not liking it.  It really sucks actually. I don't know if it was because I used it against people with silver weapons or what. Those Silver Hand guys wrecked me with silver weapons. Do I take reduced damage against non silver weapons? If not, jeez, never go werewolf. Might even get it removed.
> 
> *Go into werewolf mode against vampires, bandits, and anyone not using silver weapons that you need to close the gap on quick. When you are are in werewolf mode, you have a lot of health and move really fast. I never really use it though. I just had it as part of the story and since we cannot actually die and explore Sovangarde, kept it around in hopes a future mod or DLC will let me hunt with Aela as wolves.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does anyone hate archers in this game more than anything? Those guys are so annoying. Shield guys are really bad too.
> 
> *Archers aren't bad if you have Deflect Arrows perk for Blocking or you get that roll thing for Sneak. Shield guys, if you have a shield, just smack him a few times and they open up like oysters. Could also paralyze them.*


Responded!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I strongly believe this issue is mainly caused by fast traveling. I have noticed this pattern as well when I played Oblivion and Fallout 3. The first time I played, I travelled everywhere because I wanted to see everything. Not a single CTD happened to me for all of the games. Afterwards, on my next play through, I was constantly plagued by CTD's and also fast traveling everywhere since I have already seen the scenery and got bored of walking or horse riding between cities.


Maybe in some cases, but my CTD's were completely random. Rarely did I have a crash during a fast travel load. Often mine would happen mid axe swing, at the end of a long dungeon or quest, or when I hadn't saved in a while. It's an intelligent bug apparently.

However, I've now logged over 20 hours without a single crash thanks to the LAA mod!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Maybe in some cases, but my CTD's were completely random. Rarely did I have a crash during a fast travel load. Often mine would happen mid axe swing, at the end of a long dungeon or quest, or when I hadn't saved in a while. It's an intelligent bug apparently.
> However, I've now logged over 20 hours without a single crash thanks to the LAA mod!


I imagine doubling the memory cap resolves a lot of performance issues.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Same here, don't crash at all and my graphics card atm isn't even good (4870). Can't wait for my 5850 to come in.
> Looks hot!
> Only place I've gotten stuck permanently is in the dwemer cave leading to Blackreach. Was stuck between a rock and a hard place...and some stairs. lol. It was after the vertical fire beam that was in front of some downward stairs.
> LoL! I just killed him, not witnesses, no problem.
> I just finished my Legendary Daedric armor. I'm waiting for those guys to respawn so I can kill them for more daedric hearts. Need a Daedric greatsword and stuff now.
> I had Falkas or w/e as my follower in the Ygsmore(w/e spelling) quest. He sucked so bad. He wasn't constantly kneeling.
> I finally turned into a werewolf and I have to say. I'm not liking it.  It really sucks actually. I don't know if it was because I used it against people with silver weapons or what. Those Silver Hand guys wrecked me with silver weapons. Do I take reduced damage against non silver weapons? If not, jeez, never go werewolf. Might even get it removed.
> Btw, does anyone hate archers in this game more than anything? Those guys are so annoying. Shield guys are really bad too.


Idk what's up with your Farkas, but baddies have a hard time making my Farkas kneel.


Maybe this has something to do with it.


Enchanting and Smithing. They pay off in the sense that you become a god. Also, riches. And raiding necro camps provides soul gems. I don't have any enchanted weapons so i can afford to use my grand soul gems on armour. Hours are 130+. MONEY.


----------



## pepejovi

Where do you guys gather daedric hearts from? I need to make me and aelia some daedric gear.

Also, does dragon armor get better than legendary daedric gear when it's made legendary?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Where do you guys gather daedric hearts from? I need to make me and aelia some daedric gear.
> Also, does dragon armor get better than legendary daedric gear when it's made legendary?


Daedric has a higher defense than dragon and the same base enchanting value. Personally, I use dragon. Can't stand the look of the daedric helm. The dual color scheme is cool and all, but it just looks so dweeby, esp. around the hips.

There are a couple merchants that stock ~1 daedric heart every two days and there's always the shrine of Mehrunes Dagon. I originally crafted that set for me, hated the look, made new gloves for Farkas. Lul he has a helmet with magika and destruction boosts because I'm too lazy to go farm moar hearts.

There are unlimited animals in the forest (2 week spawn) so make use of that leather.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Maybe in some cases, but my CTD's were completely random. Rarely did I have a crash during a fast travel load. Often mine would happen mid axe swing, at the end of a long dungeon or quest, or when I hadn't saved in a while. It's an intelligent bug apparently.
> However, I've now logged over 20 hours without a single crash thanks to the LAA mod!


Yeah this is how my CTD's are.
I played for around 2-3 hours straight today doing the "A Night To Remember" quest which


Spoiler: ...?



Reminds me a great deal of the hangover movies lol!


And being a new playthrough I didn't fast travel to anywhere except whiterun and I had no CTD's.
But *OC'ing Noob* had one thing right on my other save I did fast travel a LOT when I was on it and I had an equal number of CTD's as I fast traveled.
I don't know if they are really linked but its fishy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Idk what's up with your Farkas, but baddies have a hard time making my Farkas kneel.
> Maybe this has something to do with it.
> Enchanting and Smithing. They pay off in the sense that you become a god. Also, riches. And raiding necro camps provides soul gems. I don't have any enchanted weapons so i can afford to use my grand soul gems on armour. Hours are 130+. MONEY.


Any heavy armor specialist follower can tank it when you give them godly armor.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Where do you guys gather daedric hearts from? I need to make me and aelia some daedric gear.
> Also, does dragon armor get better than legendary daedric gear when it's made legendary?


Daedric or necro shrine alters and alchemists typically have one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Who did everyone marry in this game?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Who did everyone marry in this game?


No-one... Im still a care free single orc.

But I enjoy riding my horse in the moonlight and killing wolves near the stream on bright afternoons. Im a capracorn and love mountain climbing... is there anyone for me?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Who did everyone marry in this game?


That merchant chick from Whiterun, the one who talks about the Kahjit and wants to buy the inn.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> No-one... Im still a care free single orc.
> But I enjoy riding my horse in the moonlight and killing wolves near the stream on bright afternoons. Im a capracorn and love mountain climbing... is there anyone for me?


There is that one female orc that you can marry after you pay her dowry. If you find a girl that is not eligible to marry, you can force the marriage dialogue through console commands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> That merchant chick from Whiterun, the one who talks about the Kahjit and wants to buy the inn.


Ah! Ysolda is the person you are referring to.

PS: For my current play through, I am thinking about marrying Jarl Elisif, Lisette the Barb, or Sylga.


----------



## Simca

So a dragon fell from the sky, dead when I fast walked to Mehrune Dagon's shrine. lmao.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So a dragon fell from the sky, dead when I fast walked to Mehrune Dagon's shrine. lmao.


This is a glitch in the game. Sometimes when you kill a dragon, next time you fast travel back to that location, the dragon skeleton will sometimes fall out of the sky and land in front of you. Sometimes the dead skeletal dragon even flops around like a fish out of water.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is that one female orc that you can marry after you pay her dowry. If you find a girl that is not eligible to marry, you can force the marriage dialogue through console commands.
> Ah! Ysolda is the person you are referring to.
> PS: For my current play through, I am thinking about marrying Jarl Elisif, Lisette the Barb, or Sylga.


I'm thinking I have to up my standards during my next playthrough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So a dragon fell from the sky, dead when I fast walked to Mehrune Dagon's shrine. lmao.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is a glitch in the game. Sometimes when you kill a dragon, next time you fast travel back to that location, the dragon skeleton will sometimes fall out of the sky and land in front of you. Sometimes the dead skeletal dragon even flops around like a fish out of water.


Yeah that always happens when I fast travel to the Brotherhood hideout. The first time it happened I was like ***?! Now it's so apart of the scenery that it would be weird if a dragon skeleton didn't fall out of the sky at that location.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is that one female orc that you can marry after you pay her dowry. If you find a girl that is not eligible to marry, you can force the marriage dialogue through console commands.
> Ah! Ysolda is the person you are referring to.
> PS: For my current play through, I am thinking about marrying Jarl Elisif, Lisette the Barb, or Sylga.


So are you gonna force marriage dialogue on the first two? Won't they be missing the voice clips?


----------



## jacobrjett

Lol I have the falling dragon inside whiterun, it just lands wherever it pleases and flaps around like its possessed


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> You do realise that the game automatically generates quests based on your character, right? It'll do things like send you to a dungeon you've never explored before, or send you to some place that will work well with someone with your skills. Obviously this is only for the smaller quests that you just pick up here and there, but it means that there are a basically unlimited amount of quests in Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it does seem like you have to craft armour yourself if you want to get it without waiting ages - I've had my daedric armour ages, and I've not seen a single daedric weapon or piece of armour out in the wild.


I believe you will not see a daedric weapon or armor or daedra in the wild until you are the correct level for it. Just like the higher level dragons.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Is there a Skyrim Mod Manager, yet?


----------



## Vrait

Stealing items will have thugs come after you.

Don't forget to do the Thieves guild side quests, they expand the guild. And basically are part of the main quest-line.


----------



## aappss01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Is there a Skyrim Mod Manager, yet?


Yes skyrimnexus has one available on their website.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Stealing items will have thugs come after you.
> Don't forget to do the Thieves guild side quests, they expand the guild. And basically are part of the main quest-line.


That they do and with that allows you to become a


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nightingale.












I actually downgraded from my legendary dragon scale armor to the armor they give you just for the perks and overall BA'ness.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> That they do and with that allows you to become a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nightingale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually downgraded from my legendary dragon scale armor to the armor they give you just for the perks and overall BA'ness.


Heck no reason why not when you can max out the armor rating with that gear, heck you can max out the rating with hide armor.

I find myself bouncing a lot between my dragonplate armor(like 1100 armor rating rofl) and nightingale armor mostly because I feel more sneaky with it on.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Wanna kill some more dragons, but gotta do the school work... grr...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Wanna kill some more dragons, but gotta do the school work... grr...


School-work is for milk-sippers. A true Nord would choose to slay dragons!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Milk Drinker. LOL. I salute you, sir


----------



## sockpirate

quick question about enchanting , can i replace an already enchanted item with a new/different enchant?


----------



## Fortunex

don't think so, no.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> quick question about enchanting , can i replace an already enchanted item with a new/different enchant?


Sadly not, you can only disenchant something if you *don't* already know the enchantment.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Milk Drinker. LOL. I salute you, sir


Here, have some good mead.









The vile beasts fear nothing more than a drunken







Nord









Yes, this the very first time I've ever played a Elder Scrolls title, and I love it. I've gotten all into it. Luckily my wife approves of this game and kinda knows what I'm talking about when I talk to her about it. She's a major Lord of The Rings fan, so it's rather similar. lol.


----------



## sockpirate

another enchanting question, so when using grand soul gems, is 60% in total the highest reduction you can get for Destruction, ring, armor, helmet ?


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> another enchanting question, so when using grand soul gems, is 60% in total the highest reduction you can get for Destruction, ring, armor, helmet ?


I got 99%. Did you drink +25 enchanting potion? I got 28% on rings necklace and helmet, and 15% from Archmages robes.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Here, have some good mead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vile beasts fear nothing more than a drunken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this the very first time I've ever played a Elder Scrolls title, and I love it. I've gotten all into it. Luckily my wife approves of this game and kinda knows what I'm talking about when I talk to her about it. She's a major Lord of The Rings fan, so it's rather similar. lol.


If you like Skyrim, you should definitely play Oblivion, just as good of a game IMO, and there are TONS of mods for that game. A well-modded Oblivion game will look nearly as good as Skyrim. And horses are way better too, LOL.


----------



## Rann

Question :

I'm now about lvl 10, playing as a high elf-destruction mage. But I seem to find so few mage gear... Except for the starting robes (50% magica regen). Is this supposed to be, or am I just a bit unlucky?

Also, any tips on what skills to focus on? Does it have any value for a pure mage to go for smithing for example?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> Question :
> I'm now about lvl 10, playing as a high elf-destruction mage. But I seem to find so few mage gear... Except for the starting robes (50% magica regen). Is this supposed to be, or am I just a bit unlucky?
> Also, any tips on what skills to focus on? Does it have any value for a pure mage to go for smithing for example?


There are quite a few places in Skyrim that are mage holdouts such as


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fellglow Keep


and you can find quite a bit of differing robes in there.

The only thing I can see a mage benefiting from smithing would be to make arcane weapons and maybe some armor to help you out.


----------



## Rann

Thanks for the tip, also, i seem to do far more damage with arrows as with my spells on dragons it seems.. (just killed my 2nd one







) Maybe I'm just missing some stuff, I'm just trying to follow the quests here and there where-ever I encounter them. (and there not 100 days away..







)


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> I got 99%. Did you drink +25 enchanting potion? I got 28% on rings necklace and helmet, and 15% from Archmages robes.


hmmm i havent ran across any items that have reduction cost on neck, cant you only wear 1 ring? enchanting potion ?


----------



## frickfrock999

Even with the newest mods, it still looks gorgeous. Good Lord.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Wanna kill some more dragons, but gotta do the school work... grr...
> 
> 
> 
> School-work is for milk-sippers. A true Nord would choose to slay dragons!
Click to expand...

That was funny.

I know skeleton dragons are normal, but I've now experienced like 2 dragons that don't disintegrate upon death. They're fully skinned and all.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> If you like Skyrim, you should definitely play Oblivion, just as good of a game IMO, and there are TONS of mods for that game. A well-modded Oblivion game will look nearly as good as Skyrim. And horses are way better too, LOL.


i didn't personally like Oblivion
i felt that the story line/flow was lacking A LOT
but if you just like to run around and destroy entire towns then it is great









Morrowind i felt was the best of Elder scrolls up until Skyrim (Skyrim blows them alll out of the water)
i feel like they combined Morrowind's flow with oblivion's graphics and came up with Skyrim....good stuff


----------



## Boyboyd

My mages' college is littered with dragon corpses. There must be 5 or 6 there. They won't move either.


----------



## Masked

I have a question that may have been asked already before, actually 3...I've read the last few pages but, reading the other 46 just, isn't happening.

I'm new to the saga itself...We alpha'd/beta'd this and I actually enjoyed it so much I took a copy for myself which, rarely if every happens...

Anyway, my 3 questions...

1) With the last patch, are there any mods that actually work? Unfortunately I seem to have issues//auto crashes with some of them like for example, to complete one of the quests I had to actually run up the other side of the mountain and basically do the "dungeon" backwards because the cave just insta-crashes constantly...

2) I found the main storyline to be very easy at level 35...I have an Argonian in full Daedric and it was a bit of a let-down...Is there anything else out there actually hard?

3) I've heard Oblivion was like Skyrim on crack, would that be a good investment for something a bit more challenging?

Again I apologize if these questions have already been asked and please forgive my ignorance, Ty.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> Question :
> 
> I'm now about lvl 10, playing as a high elf-destruction mage. But I seem to find so few mage gear... Except for the starting robes (50% magica regen). Is this supposed to be, or am I just a bit unlucky?
> 
> Also, any tips on what skills to focus on? Does it have any value for a pure mage to go for smithing for example?


Smithing is great if you also pump Enchanting. Upgraded light dragonscale armor + 4 perks in the light armor tree will get you to the max armor value. Enchant it fully and you can cast 1 school of magic for free (>100% cost reduction) + 200% faster mana regen + 80 carry capacity + 40% resistance to one element. The only problem is that spamming free Expert destruction spells is a little too easy, and with max armor you don't take enough physical damage to feel threatened by melees (in Normal difficulty).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I believe you will not see a daedric weapon or armor or daedra in the wild until you are the correct level for it. Just like the higher level dragons.


I'm at level 54 now and I've found exactly 1 daedric item - a shield . . . and I don't use shields. I went the Light Armor route on smithing since it looked like after you picked up the Dragon crafting perk you'd be able to get Daedric crafting perk (sadly, you cannot, you need all the Heavy perks first, despite Daedric being connected to Dragon in the perk tree), so no Daedric weapons for this character unless I get lucky and find one.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My mages' college is littered with dragon corpses. There must be 5 or 6 there. They won't move either.


ahaha same man
I just love fast traveling and instead of spawning with 1 dragon Ill spawn with a gang of dragons wanting to fight rofl... Seems to happen the most around winterhold for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Smithing is great if you also pump Enchanting. Upgraded light dragonscale armor + 4 perks in the light armor tree will get you to the max armor value. Enchant it fully and you can cast 1 school of magic for free (>100% cost reduction) + 200% faster mana regen + 80 carry capacity + 40% resistance to one element. The only problem is that spamming free Expert destruction spells is a little too easy, and with max armor you don't take enough physical damage to feel threatened by melees (in Normal difficulty).
> I'm at level 54 now and I've found exactly 1 daedric item - a shield . . . and I don't use shields. I went the Light Armor route on smithing since it looked like after you picked up the Dragon crafting perk you'd be able to get Daedric crafting perk (sadly, you cannot, you need all the Heavy perks first, despite Daedric being connected to Dragon in the perk tree), so no Daedric weapons for this character unless I get lucky and find one.


If you set up your gear enchantments correctly(while you smith/alchemy/enchant) you can reach the max armor rating without ANY perk points added. Even with hide!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have a question that may have been asked already before, actually 3...I've read the last few pages but, reading the other 46 just, isn't happening.
> I'm new to the saga itself...We alpha'd/beta'd this and I actually enjoyed it so much I took a copy for myself which, rarely if every happens...
> Anyway, my 3 questions...
> 1) With the last patch, are there any mods that actually work? Unfortunately I seem to have issues//auto crashes with some of them like for example, to complete one of the quests I had to actually run up the other side of the mountain and basically do the "dungeon" backwards because the cave just insta-crashes constantly...
> 2) I found the main storyline to be very easy at level 35...I have an Argonian in full Daedric and it was a bit of a let-down...Is there anything else out there actually hard?
> 3) I've heard Oblivion was like Skyrim on crack, would that be a good investment for something a bit more challenging?
> Again I apologize if these questions have already been asked and please forgive my ignorance, Ty.


Go to settings and make sure the game is set to the hardest mode, that should help you out man. I had the same problem at lvl 56 the game is like....nothing even fighting 2 elder dragons is nothing... But then again with a 1h sword that does 263dmg...I 1 shot almost anything.


----------



## Simca

For those looking for Daedric Hearts, there's a quest you have to do in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



..Dawnstar I believe it is. You go to the museum that you received a letter for. You do the guy's quest of putting together a Daedric Knife. He then takes you up to a Mehrune Dagon's Shrine and Mehrune Dagan tells you to kill him. You can kill him or not. If you do you get the knife, if you don't you don't.

After that Mehrune Dagon summons 4 Daedric warriors and you kill them and take their hearts.

I believe these also respawn after a week+ or so...Have yet to see them respawn though..

Still, I was able to make my full set of Daedric armor from their hearts.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have a question that may have been asked already before, actually 3...I've read the last few pages but, reading the other 46 just, isn't happening.
> I'm new to the saga itself...We alpha'd/beta'd this and I actually enjoyed it so much I took a copy for myself which, rarely if every happens...
> Anyway, my 3 questions...
> 1) With the last patch, are there any mods that actually work? Unfortunately I seem to have issues//auto crashes with some of them like for example, to complete one of the quests I had to actually run up the other side of the mountain and basically do the "dungeon" backwards because the cave just insta-crashes constantly...
> 2) I found the main storyline to be very easy at level 35...I have an Argonian in full Daedric and it was a bit of a let-down...Is there anything else out there actually hard?
> 3) I've heard Oblivion was like Skyrim on crack, would that be a good investment for something a bit more challenging?
> Again I apologize if these questions have already been asked and please forgive my ignorance, Ty.


1. Just read the file description for the mods. They usually say if there are any issues with official patches. I'm using 2k textures, 4GB LAA, detailed eyes/faces/bodies, better blood, FXAA injector with no issues.

2. Skyrim is much easier overall at higher levels (30+), so the only advice I can offer is to turn up the difficulty. Otherwise, I'm hoping for some official DLC expansions to provide more difficulty, like Shivering Isles for Oblivion. Also, there was a great mod for Oblvion that removed leveling altogether and made the game VERY hard, so I'm hoping for something like that for Skyrim.

3. Yes, yes! Oblivion is as good as Skyrim, and even better in many respects. If you install some key mods, Oblvion can easily look as good as Skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> So are you gonna force marriage dialogue on the first two? Won't they be missing the voice clips?


Certain dialogue do not work, but the wedding and greetings certainly do. I suspect that Bethesda initially intended any NPC to be eligible for marry, but disabled some of them later on. I might marry Elisif or Sylga either later on or on another play through. I initially married Lisette for her honey voice, but found out she would not sing after becoming my wife so reloaded a save prior to proposing. Ended up marrying Hroki (daughter of an inn) instead. Given how unless they are trainers or followers, wives do all the same things anyways, I figured I might as well marry a hot chick on a play through where I am not legitimately leveling up. Hroki still sits at home and runs her shop like any other wife.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Is there a Skyrim Mod Manager, yet?


Yes there is, but it does not work for all mods, such as those that need replacers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> Stealing items will have thugs come after you.
> Don't forget to do the Thieves guild side quests, they expand the guild. And basically are part of the main quest-line.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I had so much trouble putting the ring into that dude's pocket as a Paladin...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> That they do and with that allows you to become a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nightingale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually downgraded from my legendary dragon scale armor to the armor they give you just for the perks and overall BA'ness.


I personally like Scar's Hide better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> quick question about enchanting , can i replace an already enchanted item with a new/different enchant?


You can never replace enchantment. For default magic items you can dechant them, but that destroys the item.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> another enchanting question, so when using grand soul gems, is 60% in total the highest reduction you can get for Destruction, ring, armor, helmet ?


Try enchant enhancing items like enchanter's potion and enchanting apparel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> Question :
> I'm now about lvl 10, playing as a high elf-destruction mage. But I seem to find so few mage gear... Except for the starting robes (50% magica regen). Is this supposed to be, or am I just a bit unlucky?
> Also, any tips on what skills to focus on? Does it have any value for a pure mage to go for smithing for example?


Pure mages are harder but still viable. As a pure mage, I would head over to Winterhold college ASAP and pick up a free warding spell. The style of a pure mage is to stay off at a distance and kite them with dual casting long distance spells (ice spike, fireboat, lightning bolt, act). When they get close, cast oak flesh or stone flesh then switch to ward and AOE spells (flames, sparks, frostbite) on the other hand. Fast healing and fear really work too, same with scrolls. People typically play battle mages because it is safer and more reliable; weapons don't run out of magika.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hmmm i havent ran across any items that have reduction cost on neck, cant you only wear 1 ring? enchanting potion ?


You can only wear one ring. If you have a generic magic necklace that enhances enchanting, you can de-chant it and enchant it to another necklace. There are skill potions you can drink to enhance that specific skill.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I have a question that may have been asked already before, actually 3...I've read the last few pages but, reading the other 46 just, isn't happening.
> I'm new to the saga itself...We alpha'd/beta'd this and I actually enjoyed it so much I took a copy for myself which, rarely if every happens...
> Anyway, my 3 questions...
> 1) With the last patch, are there any mods that actually work? Unfortunately I seem to have issues//auto crashes with some of them like for example, to complete one of the quests I had to actually run up the other side of the mountain and basically do the "dungeon" backwards because the cave just insta-crashes constantly...
> 
> *Try the 4GB patch. Google for the link or search this thread.*
> 
> 2) I found the main storyline to be very easy at level 35...I have an Argonian in full Daedric and it was a bit of a let-down...Is there anything else out there actually hard?
> 
> *Have you tried increasing the difficulty?*
> 
> 3) I've heard Oblivion was like Skyrim on crack, would that be a good investment for something a bit more challenging?
> 
> *Again, try increasing the difficulty. Oblivion has been out longer, has more mods and add on's, and generally a more advance interface. That being said, you could also do a lot more. You can enchant apparel to have Chameleon effects and pretty much guarantee yourself complete cloaking. You can also jump super high as a light armor specialist if you have a lot athleticism.*
> 
> Again I apologize if these questions have already been asked and please forgive my ignorance, Ty.


Responded. Hope it helps!


----------



## noahhova

Should I be worried??

My system has been rock stable since I got it almost a year ago now. Been playing Skyrim for almost 40hrs now.

Yesterday I loaded the game, clicked "Continue" to load my last save and got a BSOD!! First one Ive ever even seen on my system...

Restarted and loaded up Skyrim fine?

Random occurrence or something to worry about?


----------



## Simca

I'm running at least 32 mods atm.

FXAA Post Process Injector - Input 4
Realistic Skyrim Injector Settings
Morpheus Font
Borderless Fullscreen Window Mode
Lockpick Pro
Armor Improvment v2
Better Landscape Textures
Enhanced Blood Textures
Ehanced Night Skyrim color Galaxy
ENS High Stars
High Quality Eyes
Improved Rock and Mountain Textures
Landscape Texture Pack WIP
Realistic Paper
Realistic Smoke and Embers
Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Immersive Water 2
Realistic Rain Ripples
Alternate HQ Water Textures
Detailed Faces
Detailed Lips
Dragon texture Pack
Enhanced Horse Skins
Detailed Elf skins
No More blocky Faces
Nude Mod.
HD Barrels
HD Furniture
Skyrim HD 1.1
Chris2012's Whiterun Textures
High Res Textures
Solitude Texture Pack

I also have "THIS IS SPARTA" to replace "VUS RO DAH" but have yet to put it in. I think it would be funny to hear the first few times, but would quickly become annoying.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm running at least 32 mods atm.
> FXAA Post Process Injector - Input 4
> Realistic Skyrim Injector Settings
> Morpheus Font
> Borderless Fullscreen Window Mode
> Lockpick Pro
> Armor Improvment v2
> Better Landscape Textures
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> Ehanced Night Skyrim color Galaxy
> ENS High Stars
> High Quality Eyes
> Improved Rock and Mountain Textures
> Landscape Texture Pack WIP
> Realistic Paper
> Realistic Smoke and Embers
> Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul
> Immersive Water 2
> Realistic Rain Ripples
> Alternate HQ Water Textures
> Detailed Faces
> Detailed Lips
> Dragon texture Pack
> Enhanced Horse Skins
> Detailed Elf skins
> No More blocky Faces
> Nude Mod.
> HD Barrels
> HD Furniture
> Skyrim HD 1.1
> Chris2012's Whiterun Textures
> High Res Textures
> Solitude Texture Pack
> I also have "THIS IS SPARTA" to replace "VUS RO DAH" but have yet to put it in. I think it would be funny to hear the first few times, but would quickly become annoying.


I am using most of those as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Should I be worried??
> My system has been rock stable since I got it almost a year ago now. Been playing Skyrim for almost 40hrs now.
> Yesterday I loaded the game, clicked "Continue" to load my last save and got a BSOD!! First one Ive ever even seen on my system...
> Restarted and loaded up Skyrim fine?
> Random occurrence or something to worry about?


Could be a random driver issue.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That was funny.
> I know skeleton dragons are normal, but I've now experienced like 2 dragons that don't disintegrate upon death. They're fully skinned and all.


wow i like the detailing of the floor. whered ya get that mod / what do i do to mod mine


----------



## Adam^

This game is amazing, shame it runs like im running through treacle!


----------



## ErBall

Just got back yesterday from Holiday, and wanted to play some Skyrim.

I can't get any of my saves to load. It just sits in the load screen for some time and when i finally CTRL+ALT+DEL it shows it has stopped responding. Any idea where to start?

I reformatted just a week ago, have been playing 30+ hours without issue, and now this. Took off the overclock, removed mods, nothing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> wow i like the detailing of the floor. whered ya get that mod / what do i do to mod mine


That is either the Skyrim HD or Whiterun HD texture pack. You can get mods, textures, and meshes from Skyrim Nexus. I highly recommend the character HD textures as well as the enhanced night sky textures in addition to the floral textures for a more immersive experience. The ini tweaks provided by [H].


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall*
> 
> Just got back yesterday from Holiday, and wanted to play some Skyrim.
> I can't get any of my saves to load. It just sits in the load screen for some time and when i finally CTRL+ALT+DEL it shows it has stopped responding. Any idea where to start?
> I reformatted just a week ago, have been playing 30+ hours without issue, and now this. Took off the overclock, removed mods, nothing.


This is probably thanks to the update they did last week, I had the same problem.
Try messing around with this and see if you can get it to load
http://donotargue.com/cfg-makers/skyrim/

Make sure to backup the stock INI files just in case.


----------



## turrican9

Any news on the 1.2 patch? I had hoped it would be released today..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall*
> 
> Just got back yesterday from Holiday, and wanted to play some Skyrim.
> I can't get any of my saves to load. It just sits in the load screen for some time and when i finally CTRL+ALT+DEL it shows it has stopped responding. Any idea where to start?
> I reformatted just a week ago, have been playing 30+ hours without issue, and now this. Took off the overclock, removed mods, nothing.


This is typically an issue where the TES.exe file actually freezes. This happened to me when I was modding the ini file to add in the map zoom interface. If you don't have a backup ini file, try to edit out the changes. You could always try deleting it and then verifying file integrity with Steam to see if that fixes it. Otherwise, you may just have to delete any ini additions. Esp files have also been known to cause issues as well.


----------



## Mudfrog

I hired a companion.. never had issues with him disappearing. I told him to wait in my house while I did a couple more quests.. one of which had someone tag alone, so I assume it caused me to lose the other guy as my assistant. Sure.. whatever.. however he had a LOT of gear that I want back. Anyone have a clue how to find him / how to get the gear back? I don't remember where I picked him up from.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I hired a companion.. never had issues with him disappearing. I told him to wait in my house while I did a couple more quests.. one of which had someone tag alone, so I assume it caused me to lose the other guy as my assistant. Sure.. whatever.. however he had a LOT of gear that I want back. Anyone have a clue how to find him / how to get the gear back? I don't remember where I picked him up from.


What was his name?

For people who are interested in marrying ineligible NPC's here is how you do it:

1. Hit the ~ key to bring up console command
2. Click on the NPC to generate its ID
3. Type in "addfac 19809 1" to set their participation in the marriage faction as true
4. Type in "setrelationshiprank player 4" to update their relationship with you to the max
5. Wear your Amulet of Mara and talk to said NPC
6. ???
7. Profit!

* Step 4 may not actually be necessary if the NPC has any disposition quests for you to do first
** For quest essential NPC's, do this AFTER you complete all their quests, otherwise those quests may no longer show up or worst case, your game no longer loads.
*** You cannot do this for some NPC's when they are sitting down, for example Elisif on the throne

To change their clothing afterwards, type in the following:

1. Hit the ~ key to bring up console command
2. Click on the NPC to generate its ID
3. Type in "showinventory" to see what is in the NPC's inventory
4. Type in "removeitem 1" to remove the item permanently (?)
5. Equip the item you want on the NPC by typing in "equipitem 1"

* If the NPC has more than 1 of the item you are removing you may need to type in the line multiple times
** While adding the 1 is suppose to remove clothing permanently, it seems live NPC will randomly return to their base clothing, suggesting it is tied to their character

If you want a non-follower NPC to be your follower:

1. Hit the ~ key to bring up console command
2. Click on the NPC to generate its ID
3. Type in "removeallitems" to set their base equipment as 0 (may also need to manually remove the items)
4. Type in "addfac 0005C84D 1" to set their participation in the follower faction as true

If you went your NPC to be essential/unkillable:

1. Hit the ~ key to bring up console command
2. Type in help "name" 4 to bring the properties of the NPC
3. Type in "set essential 1" to set essential status to true

If you want your follower to have your stats and level as NPC's do have caps on them:

1. Hit the ~ key to bring up console command
2. Click on the NPC to generate its ID
3. Type in "disable" and your NPC will disappear
4. Type in "enable"


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I hired a companion.. never had issues with him disappearing. I told him to wait in my house while I did a couple more quests.. one of which had someone tag alone, so I assume it caused me to lose the other guy as my assistant. Sure.. whatever.. however he had a LOT of gear that I want back. Anyone have a clue how to find him / how to get the gear back? I don't remember where I picked him up from.


This is why the only items my companions have are ones that I acquired from console commands.


----------



## Boyboyd

My companion disappeared, then reappeared 2 days later at my house. She was wearing her base armour but had the dragon plate armour in her possession.

Weird.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My mages' college is littered with dragon corpses. There must be 5 or 6 there. They won't move either.


Take the fight to the top of the collage. Then once you've killed them and searched them for stuff, use that power push too blast them off the top


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Take the fight to the top of the collage. Then once you've killed them and searched them for stuff, use that power push too blast them off the top


lol good call


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My companion disappeared, then reappeared 2 days later at my house. She was wearing her base armour but had the dragon plate armour in her possession.
> Weird.


This appears to be expected for now. A legitimate follower returns back to his base armor when he returns home. Once he/she leaves the house, the NPC should automatically don the better gear. For NPC that you added as a follower, they don't appear to ever put away their weans though.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My companion disappeared, then reappeared 2 days later at my house. She was wearing her base armour but had the dragon plate armour in her possession.
> Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> This appears to be expected for now. A legitimate follower returns back to his base armor when he returns home. Once he/she leaves the house, the NPC should automatically don the better gear. For NPC that you added as a follower, they don't appear to ever put away their weans though.
Click to expand...

Oh, I didn't know that. I just took it off her and gave it immediately back. Thanks.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

i was doing college quests


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(the part where you have to defendwinterhold)


i lost the chick in the main quest line...don't remember her name
she started glowing like black ann stuff and i couldn't interact with her....i continued fighting and when i turned around she was nowhere to be found

she is supposed to be indestructable i thought

what do i do...i returned back to the place i got her but she was nowhere to be found...i had SOOOOO many soul gems on her


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Take the fight to the top of the collage. Then once you've killed them and searched them for stuff, use that power push too blast them off the top


I've not seen you for ages mate since Skyrim! Out of 10?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> i was doing college quests
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> (the part where you have to defendwinterhold)
> 
> 
> i lost the chick in the main quest line...don't remember her name
> she started glowing like black ann stuff and i couldn't interact with her....i continued fighting and when i turned around she was nowhere to be found
> she is supposed to be indestructable i thought
> what do i do...i returned back to the place i got her but she was nowhere to be found...i had SOOOOO many soul gems on her


You might be talking about Lydia as she is the only follower assigned to you per the main quest line. For one, I do not believe Lydia is considered an essential NPC, meaning she can die. If you have not purchased Breezehome in Whiterun yet, she will be at the mess table or entrance inside Dragonsreach where the Jarl lives. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shogon

dwarf
 daedric
 dragon

Life comes easy for a Orc with 100 smithing







love the game by the way, now I just need modded textures!


----------



## BradleyW

Take a look at the improved ambient oc with these drivers. click an image and drag the slider.

http://uk.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-290-36-beta-drivers-released


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My wife Hroki!





My character and her together; two flowers in each hand!


----------



## CrazyNikel

Have you had any issues with hroki being your wife? i was planning on forcing her to marry me(i know im horrible) through console but heard that "some" npc's can glitch up.

For my first play through, I ended up marrying Senna and got her to change her cloths to more....sexy and DAMN she is hot(once you get the hood off you can really tell). Of course before I married her I made sure to save/then pick pocket her outfit off her to make sure ahah.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Have you had any issues with hroki being your wife? i was planning on forcing her to marry me(i know im horrible) through console but heard that "some" npc's can glitch up.
> For my first play through, I ended up marrying Senna and got her to change her cloths to more....sexy and DAMN she is hot(once you get the hood off you can really tell). Of course before I married her I made sure to save/then pick pocket her outfit off her to make sure ahah.


I did experience a couple of the standard marriage bugs:

- She tried to walk out on the wedding, so I simply followed her out the temple and talked to her immediately and she went back in
- She tried to walk back home without getting instructions to my house, so I had to talk to her before she left the temple

A few things I am going to try when I get home from work:

- Get a 2nd wife by resetting the marriage quest
- Divorce my wife in another play through to try to get Bobette simply to see if it's possible


----------



## DoomDash

If I had paid for this game I would be pretty pissed, but right now I am just annoyed. The game will just no longer launch for me. It gets at the latest to the end of the Betheda intro and crashes. It will very very rarely launch and actually work, but I can't figure out why. Even disabled the bethesda intro and it would just crash at the next screen. I took out all my mods, re-installed, ect... no dice.

Anyone have a fix or similar problem?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> If I had paid for this game I would be pretty pissed, but right now I am just annoyed. The game will just no longer launch for me. It gets at the latest to the end of the Betheda intro and crashes. It will very very rarely launch and actually work, but I can't figure out why. Even disabled the bethesda intro and it would just crash at the next screen. I took out all my mods, re-installed, ect... no dice.
> Anyone have a fix or similar problem?


How did you get the game without paying? Depending on your answer, I might be able to help you with that issue.









I am trying to marry Nocturnal now. Wish me luck!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How did you get the game without paying? Depending on your answer, I might be able to help you with that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to marry Nocturnal now. Wish me luck!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1096133/free-bethesda-id-games-for-people-who-work-retail-us-only


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1096133/free-bethesda-id-games-for-people-who-work-retail-us-only


Try this:

- In Windows 7, go to Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Sound
- You will see your default sound device. Click it, then click properties.
- Go to the Advanced Tab, make sure the default format is set to 44.1Khz 16-bit. (24-bit works too)
- Hit Apply/OK, then run Skyrim
- If this does not work, uninstall any codec packs you might have installed
- If that still doesn't work, try to replace your ini file with the original one or edit it back to normal

Let's start with these steps first


----------



## DoomDash

I've done all that, and I've re-installed / have an un-edited ini.







I got it to launch right after posting that last post, but again randomly







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I've done all that, and I've re-installed / have an un-edited ini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it to launch right after posting that last post, but again randomly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Does your exe file actually stop responding? It could also be your SkyrimPref file being corrupted. Also, check to make sure you not running it in compatibility mode. Another thing to check for is to make sure it is running at the right resolution. I would also try launching it with the Skyrim 4GB loader.


----------



## turrican9

Updates on the 1.2 patch
UPDATE 1.2 NOTES (all platforms unless specified)

Improved occasional performance issues resulting from long term play (PlayStation 3)
Fixed issue where textures would not properly upgrade when installed to drive (Xbox 360)
Fixed crash on startup when audio is set to sample rate other than 44100Hz (PC)
Fixed issue where projectiles did not properly fade away
Fixed occasional issue where a guest would arrive to the player's wedding dead
Dragon corpses now clean up properly
Fixed rare issue where dragons would not attack
Fixed rare NPC sleeping animation bug
Fixed rare issue with dead corpses being cleared up prematurely
Skeleton Key will now work properly if player has no lockpicks in their inventory
Fixed rare issue with renaming enchanted weapons and armor
Fixed rare issue with dragons not properly giving souls after death
ESC button can now be used to exit menus (PC)
Fixed occasional mouse sensitivity issues (PC)
General functionality fixes related to remapping buttons and controls (PC)

http://www.bethblog.com/index.php/2011/11/28/skyrim-1-2-update/


----------



## DoomDash

It was not any of that, I think I found the problem. I think I must have left one d3d9.dll file in that was installed with one of the mods in the main folder, and when I tried taking it out I've launched 100% of the time. I guess that must be it. Thanks for the help anyway rep.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It was not any of that, I think I found the problem. I think I must have left one d3d9.dll file in that was installed with one of the mods in the main folder, and when I tried taking it out I've launched 100% of the time. I guess that must be it. Thanks for the help anyway rep.


Glad to hear you got it working! I agree with you though, Bethesda QA sucks big balls.


----------



## Boyboyd

It's because they spent all their budget on writing, and art direction. They have no more money for QA or testing, lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone tested the enhanced ambient occlusion with the new 290 beta Nvidia drivers?


----------



## zosothepage

game of the year for me once the amd 7970 comes out i will have 4 of them and i plan on running this game on 5 30 inch screens


----------



## Wbroach23

5? why not 6 ?


----------



## BradleyW

Must be a typo?


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

5...? that, to me, seems ******ed. get 6 lol


----------



## BradleyW

5 is the way to go these days.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

to me I don't think I would be able to stand anything other than 1, 3, or 9... I can't imagine a bezel being in the middle of my screen...


----------



## BradleyW

I can't stand anything more than 1.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

I want to go for 3, but my 580's hardware unfortunately disagrees... Don't expect to be able to buy another for at least a year or two since I just dropped like $2.5k for this rig







. But I do love my epic setup...









btw can you see my rig below? I can't and i'm not sure if the is a "hide your own" feature or if it really isn't there... if it's not why wouldn't it be?


----------



## BradleyW

No i can't see your rig but i can auto see everyone elses.


----------



## zosothepage

haha 5 nec's on the side once i get all my parts and my case i will start a build log i don't expect every one to believe me must trust i have a few pretty epic surprises


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't stand anything more than 1.


Same here. I've played on Eyefinity setups with three monitors and it just doesn't look good with three separate monitors. There needs to be one large seamless screen for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> I want to go for 3, but my 580's hardware unfortunately disagrees... Don't expect to be able to buy another for at least a year or two since I just dropped like $2.5k for this rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I do love my epic setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw can you see my rig below? I can't and i'm not sure if the is a "hide your own" feature or if it really isn't there... if it's not why wouldn't it be?


Go to My Profile and then edit your signature. Below the editor are options to add your rig to your sig.


----------



## BradleyW

Yep, that is why i went for a 27" and i play on high quality 42" sometimes. My rig has wheels so i can move it from one end of the room to the other.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Anyone tested the enhanced ambient occlusion with the new 290 beta Nvidia drivers?


I'm trying, but even with the drivers installed it is still grayed out in the control panel. Have you gotten it to work?


----------



## Argorn5757

so i want to do a master difficulty runthrough, and i was wondering if you guys have any tips for me on how best to do it.

thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> so i want to do a master difficulty runthrough, and i was wondering if you guys have any tips for me on how best to do it.
> thanks.


Easiest way to beat it on mastery is playing one of the following styles:

- Ranger/Assassin. I would actually focus on sneaking and archery as soon as possible. With no life and precious little stamina in the beginning, your strategy is to kite them. Shoot a fully drawn arrow, run, turn around, repeat.
- Paladin. He is not going to sneak up on anyone with his heavy armor, but between all that life, armor, and healing, you never actually die. Only dragons pose a problem in the beginning as your archery sucks. He face melts at high levels though.

Edit: If you are playing a paladin, maximize your shield first to the slow time perk. Shield is way OP in Skyrim against, well anything really.


----------



## Fortunex

Get smithing, enchanting and Alchemy up, make really good armor, use a shield. Shields are ******ed against casters and dragons, you can stunlock them so they never get a spell/attack off (with enough stamina). The slow-mo blocking perk is really good too.


----------



## charlesquik

WHY U HAVE THAT MANY THREAD I CANT EVEN FOLLOW WHAT IT SAY -_-


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Thanks for the help, added the rig now. I want to make an alteration/conjuration battle mage...







I think it'd be fun.


----------



## charlesquik

At the moment I have a thief (sneak/dagger/bow) and I like it!!!!
Used to have a pure mage ( no weapon at all) I wasnt liking it... feeling like spamming spell...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> At the moment I have a thief (sneak/dagger/bow) and I like it!!!!
> Used to have a pure mage ( no weapon at all) I wasnt liking it... feeling like spamming spell...


Thief/Assassin/Ranger is always a popular build. Pure mages are OP as long as they can sustain their magika and at low levels that is really hard. Then again, scrounging for arrows in the beginning sucked too.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall*
> 
> Just got back yesterday from Holiday, and wanted to play some Skyrim.
> 
> I can't get any of my saves to load. It just sits in the load screen for some time and when i finally CTRL+ALT+DEL it shows it has stopped responding. Any idea where to start?
> 
> I reformatted just a week ago, have been playing 30+ hours without issue, and now this. Took off the overclock, removed mods, nothing.


Could also mean your save file is corrupt. Happened to me. Luckily I had made a copy that was recent enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ErBall*
> 
> Just got back yesterday from Holiday, and wanted to play some Skyrim.
> I can't get any of my saves to load. It just sits in the load screen for some time and when i finally CTRL+ALT+DEL it shows it has stopped responding. Any idea where to start?
> I reformatted just a week ago, have been playing 30+ hours without issue, and now this. Took off the overclock, removed mods, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> This is typically an issue where the TES.exe file actually freezes. This happened to me when I was modding the ini file to add in the map zoom interface. If you don't have a backup ini file, try to edit out the changes. You could always try deleting it and then verifying file integrity with Steam to see if that fixes it. Otherwise, you may just have to delete any ini additions. Esp files have also been known to cause issues as well.
Click to expand...

Could be that too. I never actually got that mod off, cuz it gave me problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My companion disappeared, then reappeared 2 days later at my house. She was wearing her base armour but had the dragon plate armour in her possession.
> 
> Weird.


Got drunk and went missing for a few days.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> dwarf
> daedric
> dragon
> 
> Life comes easy for a Orc with 100 smithing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the game by the way, now I just need modded textures!


Wow, your Blackreach is really bright and blue. Mine is almost complete black except where there's those glowy mushrooms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Have you had any issues with hroki being your wife? i was planning on forcing her to marry me(i know im horrible) through console but heard that "some" npc's can glitch up.
> 
> For my first play through, I ended up marrying Senna and got her to change her cloths to more....sexy and DAMN she is hot(once you get the hood off you can really tell). Of course before I married her I made sure to save/then pick pocket her outfit off her to make sure ahah.


lmao, that's so funny for all the saddest reasons.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Could also mean your save file is corrupt. Happened to me. Luckily I had made a copy that was recent enough.
> Could be that too. I never actually got that mod off, cuz it gave me problems.
> Got drunk and went missing for a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your Blackreach is really bright and blue. Mine is almost complete black except where there's those glowy mushrooms.
> lmao, that's so funny for all the saddest reasons.


Is it even more wrong then that I forgot to do a quick save so I have an entire Dibella Temple of nude priestess running around?







My fingers just get so twitchy when people wear hoods.


----------



## BradleyW

Which class is the best at all round tasks?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Which class is the best at all round tasks?


Battle Mage with shield:

- They are far away, you dual cast on them
- They come mid range and you switch to shield and single casting
- They get up close and personal, you pull out your one handed weapon and smack them with your shield


----------



## sockpirate

hmmmm i downloaded the new beta drivers but the new ambient occlusion says "not supported by this application" in the nvidia control panel and is still greyed out ?


----------



## EasyC

I really don't get how equipping companions works. I can't get Lydia to dual wield swords, she pulls out some shield that isn't in her inventory and equips that with a 1 hander. I tried Farkas, except he'll only equip 1 sword.

Even with bows it doesn't make sense. I gave Farkas an ebony bow, he equips it then freaking in combat changes to some crap default looking bow that isn't in his inventory......ugh.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I really don't get how equipping companions works. I can't get Lydia to dual wield swords, she pulls out some shield that isn't in her inventory and equips that with a 1 hander. I tried Farkas, except he'll only equip 1 sword.
> Even with bows it doesn't make sense. I gave Farkas an ebony bow, he equips it then freaking in combat changes to some crap default looking bow that isn't in his inventory......ugh.


Hmm haven't had this issue. My Lydia will either prefer two-handed weapons or sometimes she'll use the staff-of-frost (whatever it's called) along with a glass sword to freeze+wail on bandits (much to my laughs)...

Actually that one time I gave her two staffs-of-frost she was dual wielding them chasing the bandits this way and that. It was hilarious.









On an unrelated note, my sister is named Lydia. So any complaints/compliments take on a secondary meaning (Lydia! get out the way!!).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I really don't get how equipping companions works. I can't get Lydia to dual wield swords, she pulls out some shield that isn't in her inventory and equips that with a 1 hander. I tried Farkas, except he'll only equip 1 sword.
> Even with bows it doesn't make sense. I gave Farkas an ebony bow, he equips it then freaking in combat changes to some crap default looking bow that isn't in his inventory......ugh.


That is because they can't dual wield. Each follower has has or her own strengths. Mjoll for instance is a Heavy Armor follower who specializes in melee (Her 2H is better) weapons so you will almost always find her up close and personal. Aela (all Companions seem to be Heavy Armor) is a Heavy Armor follower who actually prefers to snipe with a bow, but will get in close with a shield and dagger if things go south for you. Jenassa is a Light Armor follower who specializes in Archery so she is almost always at a distance during battles. Macurio or however you spell his name is a Battle Mage and you can usually find him at mid distance with sword and destruction spell. If you want a dual wielder, I suggest you complete the Dark Brotherhood quest, though as far as I have seen, though I don't know if that NPC ever used anything but daggers. I haven't actually seen any follower dual wield swords. I have seen enemy NPC's do it though, typically bandits, assassins, and Foresworn.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What was his name?


I'm trying to remember.. Vladkhn or something? I suck with these names.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I'm trying to remember.. Vladkhn or something? I suck with these names.


Vorstag? If so, he should have gone back to Silver Inn in Markath where Lisette is.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so any idea when they will get eyefinity fixed? i hate having to run other programs to get it playable, would rather have it patched in-game


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is because they can't dual wield. Each follower has has or her own strengths. Mjoll for instance is a Heavy Armor follower who specializes in melee (Her 2H is better) weapons so you will almost always find her up close and personal. Aela (all Companions seem to be Heavy Armor) is a Heavy Armor follower who actually prefers to snipe with a bow, but will get in close with a shield and dagger if things go south for you. Jenassa is a Light Armor follower who specializes in Archery so she is almost always at a distance during battles. Macurio or however you spell his name is a Battle Mage and you can usually find him at mid distance with sword and destruction spell. If you want a dual wielder, I suggest you complete the Dark Brotherhood quest, though as far as I have seen, though I don't know if that NPC ever used anything but daggers. I haven't actually seen any follower dual wield swords. I have seen enemy NPC's do it though, typically bandits, assassins, and Foresworn.


Ah ok, that all makes sense then. That is pretty cool companions aren't all the same and are better at different things. But I'm still confused why Farkas won't use the ebony bow I gave him...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> Ah ok, that all makes sense then. That is pretty cool companions aren't all the same and are better at different things. But I'm still confused why Farkas won't use the ebony bow I gave him...


He did say he was dumb and enjoyed punching people's faces in.


----------



## wanako

This just occurred to me. someone needs to create an armor resembling the ones the female warriors use from the manga series "Claymore". It's simple-looking, yet awesome at the same time!


I think it's very appropriate for this game.


----------



## MKHunt

The cape would probably look terribad in Skyrim. It's just not equipped to handle capes. Just look at any flag or banner in a dungeon. They seem to be flapping no matter how far from moving air they are.

Also, it's too clean. Skyrim be dirty. It'd stand out like a sore thumb. That's a problem with texture replacers, too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I cannot figure out how to force the marriage dialogue for a 2nd wife while still keeping the first for the life of me...







I found the dialogue ID, but cannot figure out how to force another NPC to speak it...







Anyways, since I also failed to successfully summon a certain Daedra prince, I will have to wait on that as well.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> The cape would probably look terribad in Skyrim. It's just not equipped to handle capes. Just look at any flag or banner in a dungeon. They seem to be flapping no matter how far from moving air they are.
> Also, it's too clean. Skyrim be dirty. It'd stand out like a sore thumb. That's a problem with texture replacers, too.


There is armor with capes in game, and they do look terrible haha.

ES6 with physx please?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> There is armor with capes in game, and they do look terrible haha.
> ES6 with physx please?


Never noticed the caped armors. Probably force blocked them out of my consciousness. I can't wait until modders have redone almost every texture in game. Thiugh them it might suffer from MW3-itis. You know, how MW3 looked worse on the PC than the 360 because the PC's increased graphics capability highlighted all the crappy meshes.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait*
> 
> There is armor with capes in game, and they do look terrible haha.
> ES6 with physx please?


Every now and then, when I get a single-shot kill with a bow, the person will fly straight up into the air. Pretty hilarious when they're on fire at the same time.


----------



## Nnimrod

Capes acn be made to look decent. I had a pretty good cape mod in Oblivion... was far from perfect, but this is DX9 we are looking at.

Oh for a PC only DX11 Skyrim... I'd pay $300 for that lol


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Who did everyone marry in this game?


I play a female Argonian. Who the heck wants to marry that?


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Every now and then, when I get a single-shot kill with a bow, the person will fly straight up into the air. Pretty hilarious when they're on fire at the same time.


Ahaha that always cracks me up. Or when you power attack with your sword and you smack them so hard that bounce away LOL.

Well Im taking OC noobs advice as Im about to run through my second playthrough as a mage and could NOT figure out how to play it. All I know is Im running for winterhold ASAP.

Since I played a pure melee(shouts only really if you count that as magic) heavy/1h/shield I really didnt ever pay attention to mage gear that much. Would you guys recommend going soft cloths or like light armor? I ask because I would rather spend the skill points in Dest/Conj/Ill/etc than light armor but the idea of having little to no armor....seems....bad lol.

Also has anyone else noticed that some dragons that appear have unique names? I havent looked it up yet but anyone know why? I noticed they dont drop anything really that different from your standard dragons.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Here's a questions, 5th time asking...

How do I tell what version of the game I'm using??? I don't think the autoupdate is working...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Here's a questions, 5th time asking...
> How do I tell what version of the game I'm using??? I don't think the autoupdate is working...


In game, hit Esc,. It will be in the lower left.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michinmuri*
> 
> I play a female Argonian. Who the heck wants to marry that?


With the power of console commands? Virtually anyone you want.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Ahaha that always cracks me up. Or when you power attack with your sword and you smack them so hard that bounce away LOL.
> Well Im taking OC noobs advice as Im about to run through my second playthrough as a mage and could NOT figure out how to play it. All I know is Im running for winterhold ASAP.
> Since I played a pure melee(shouts only really if you count that as magic) heavy/1h/shield I really didnt ever pay attention to mage gear that much. Would you guys recommend going soft cloths or like light armor? I ask because I would rather spend the skill points in Dest/Conj/Ill/etc than light armor but the idea of having little to no armor....seems....bad lol.
> Also has anyone else noticed that some dragons that appear have unique names? I havent looked it up yet but anyone know why? I noticed they dont drop anything really that different from your standard dragons.


Battle Mage wears Heavy Armor, preferably enchanted ones that lower cast costs and increase magika regen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Here's a questions, 5th time asking...
> How do I tell what version of the game I'm using??? I don't think the autoupdate is working...


Hit escape to bring up the menu screen and it will be on the bottom left hand corner. Should say 1.12 if memory serves,


----------



## Zcypot

Hey guys,

Barely got Skyrim and have 2hrs playtime. I have to say this is an amazing game! One problem though, I am getting random crashes to desktop. It is happening here in there, about 8 in the past hour. At first it seemed to have happened when I opened a tab in in-game browser, but now it is happening when I am running around.

Any ideas? I already set my sound to 4100khz or w/e it is because it was crashing at main menu.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Barely got Skyrim and have 2hrs playtime. I have to say this is an amazing game! One problem though, I am getting random crashes to desktop. It is happening here in there, about 8 in the past hour. At first it seemed to have happened when I opened a tab in in-game browser, but now it is happening when I am running around.
> Any ideas? I already set my sound to 4100khz or w/e it is because it was crashing at main menu.


First try the 4GB mod. Google Skyrim 4GB to find it. If that doesn't fix the great majority of your CTD's, then try uninstalling your codecs. If that STILL doesn't work, try reinstalling your drivers. If all else fails, post a thread with your diagnostic report.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Ahaha that always cracks me up. Or when you power attack with your sword and you smack them so hard that bounce away LOL.
> Well Im taking OC noobs advice as Im about to run through my second playthrough as a mage and could NOT figure out how to play it. All I know is Im running for winterhold ASAP.
> Since I played a pure melee(shouts only really if you count that as magic) heavy/1h/shield I really didnt ever pay attention to mage gear that much. Would you guys recommend going soft cloths or like light armor? I ask because I would rather spend the skill points in Dest/Conj/Ill/etc than light armor but the idea of having little to no armor....seems....bad lol.
> Also has anyone else noticed that some dragons that appear have unique names? I havent looked it up yet but anyone know why? I noticed they dont drop anything really that different from your standard dragons.


You can just go to Whiterun Stable and pay 50 gold for a free ride to Winterhold. It is much safer for an early mage.


----------



## Zcypot

alright thanks Ill try that 4gb mod


----------



## IcedEarth

Thankfully other than the Esbern quest bug, dragon skeletons stalking me and dodgy dialogue/inventory selections I haven't encountered anything else.

I have never had a crash to desktop within my 17 hours of game time. I hope that gets fixed ASAP. It must be extremely frustrating and discouraging.

Edit:

On my first and only play through I'm a lvl 19 high elf with hardly any armour rating. I wore necro robes with 75% magicka regen until lvl 15 then you get some good robes (still zero armour) when you do a Winterhokd quest. Make that a priority.

I have done fine without armour up to now and I don't struggle. I have a destruction spell in one hand and healing in the other. The best spell i can recommend is to level up your healing first and also increase the skill to half your healing magicka regen consumption. This has saved my skin to be honest and I don't struggle with any enemies at all St the moment.

Only actually armour I have is gauntletd and boots. Everything else is zero. But again a image keeps their distance so you should be fine, I don't even use a ward either.

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> Thankfully other than the Esbern quest bug, dragon skeletons stalking me and dodgy dialogue/inventory selections I haven't encountered anything else.
> I have never had a crash to desktop within my 17 hours of game time. I hope that gets fixed ASAP. It must be extremely frustrating and discouraging.
> Edit:
> On my first and only play through I'm a lvl 19 high elf with hardly any armour rating. I wore necro robes with 75% magicka regen until lvl 15 then you get some good robes (still zero armour) when you do a Winterhokd quest. Make that a priority.
> I have done fine without armour up to now and I don't struggle. I have a destruction spell in one hand and healing in the other. The best spell i can recommend is to level up your healing first and also increase the skill to half your healing magicka regen consumption. This has saved my skin to be honest and I don't struggle with any enemies at all St the moment.
> Only actually armour I have is gauntletd and boots. Everything else is zero. But again a image keeps their distance so you should be fine, I don't even use a ward either.
> Sent from my Galaxy SII


Clothing works fine if you are dual casting resoration and destruction spells, but pure destruction mages can be devastating with their dual casting perk for destruction spells on top of the other perks. It is a bit riskier and painful, but can be very fun, especially with the fire and ember texture mod.


----------



## IcedEarth

I have my spells on the quick menu. I dual cast until I require restoration and switch to a dest/rest combo.
Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I have my spells on the quick menu. I dual cast until I require restoration and switch to a dest/rest combo.
> Sent from my Galaxy SII


Sounds like it works great. What element do you lean towards? I was more partial to lightning, though fire was pretty sweet too.


----------



## IcedEarth

I'm fire at the moment but it is bugging me. Ice and lightening offer great stun perks to prevent enemies getting close which is essential for mages, so I may switch it out. Also enemies seem to have more fire resistance compared to other elements but it is the most powerful.









Usually if my fire spells aren't effective I switch them out for ice. How well does lightening work? Never really used any of then yet to be honest.

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> First try the 4GB mod. Google Skyrim 4GB to find it. If that doesn't fix the great majority of your CTD's, then try uninstalling your codecs. If that STILL doesn't work, try reinstalling your drivers. If all else fails, post a thread with your diagnostic report.


Thanks the 4gb worked no crashes after using it. I was starting to worry that it would crash and I would forget to save!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can just go to Whiterun Stable and *pay 50 gold for a free ride* to Winterhold. It is much safer for an early mage.


I lol'd


----------



## PrototypeT800

Well I got the game today and it is pretty fun.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I'm fire at the moment but it is bugging me. Ice and lightening offer great stun perks to prevent enemies getting close which is essential for mages, so I may switch it out. Also enemies seem to have more fire resistance compared to other elements but it is the most powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually if my fire spells aren't effective I switch them out for ice. How well does lightening work? Never really used any of then yet to be honest.
> Sent from my Galaxy SII


lightning especially the lightning bolt spell is awesome
you can literally snipe with it as long as enemies are close enough.....however it drains my magicka way too fast. 2-3 blasts then I'm out; and Lydia always gets in the way which gets really annoying when I suddenly blast her to pieces so I have to load one of my older saves lol


----------



## IcedEarth

I have that problem with fireball. I set friendly NPC's on fire too lol

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Vorstag? If so, he should have gone back to Silver Inn in Markath where Lisette is.


That is probably it.. I'll go check


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> First try the 4GB mod. Google Skyrim 4GB to find it. If that doesn't fix the great majority of your CTD's, then try uninstalling your codecs. If that STILL doesn't work, try reinstalling your drivers. If all else fails, post a thread with your diagnostic report.


The 4GB mod worked for me.. "knocking on wood" I haven't had a CTD since installing it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I lol'd


Hey, it is the oldest profession, lol.

Apparently anyway.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> hmmmm i downloaded the new beta drivers but the new ambient occlusion says "not supported by this application" in the nvidia control panel and is still greyed out ?


Same problem here. I haven't come across a post of anyone saying they have it working. I pointed Nvijya CP to steamapps/common/skyrim/TESV. That's the right path, yes?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I've logged 64 hours according to Steam (much to my wife's chagrin). How much has everyone else played so far? Judging from some of the characters posted here, I wouldn't be surprised if some of you had 100s of hours, LOL.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I've logged 64 hours according to Steam (much to my wife's chagrin). How much has everyone else played so far? Judging from some of the characters posted here, I wouldn't be surprised if some of you had 100s of hours, LOL.


65 hours. Lucky me I'm single and have no life to lose to begin with.


----------



## JorundJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I've logged 64 hours according to Steam (much to my wife's chagrin). How much has everyone else played so far? Judging from some of the characters posted here, I wouldn't be surprised if some of you had 100s of hours, LOL.


Hehe, I'm playing my 5th character now, I'm slowly fading out of this reality..


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I've logged 64 hours according to Steam (much to my wife's chagrin). How much has everyone else played so far? Judging from some of the characters posted here, I wouldn't be surprised if some of you had 100s of hours, LOL.


89 hours, still only level 46, still loving the game.


----------



## sockpirate

62 hours here, and i have barely only almost hit level 30 and i have not touched the main quest much. I play these kind of games (morrowind) really slow, i hate missing things and so far am in love, really reminds me of the countless hours i poured into morrowind.

As for the previous posters having trouble with their mage and armor choices, honestly from the get go i was in the mindset to be a mage in heavy armor and it is working extremely well at the moment. I have almost all the +armor increases in the heavy armor tree and i have enchanted my helmet, body, and ring with +20% destruction reduction (working on getting neck and enchanting potion to get more + reduction) unbuffed i have around 320 mana , i am also specced into the mana regen trait 1/2 which in in the restoration tree soon will be 2/2. With this combination i can take a decent beating and i dont run out of damage even when using the most mana depleting spells like incinerate dual cast , as for worrying about enemies getting too close a dual fireball , firebolt, or incinerate will "stagger" the target. I tent to switch to lightning when i fight heavy magic opponent because it drains their man , or i just turn into a werewolf and one shot them ha ha.

Hope this helps all my prospective mages!

PS. Incinerate spam can kill a frost dragon in less than 20 seconds


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> 62 hours here, and i have barely only almost hit level 30 and i have not touched the main quest much. I play these kind of games (morrowind) really slow, i hate missing things and so far am in love, really reminds me of the countless hours i poured into morrowind.
> As for the previous posters having trouble with their mage and armor choices, honestly from the get go i was in the mindset to be a mage in heavy armor and it is working extremely well at the moment. I have almost all the +armor increases in the heavy armor tree and i have enchanted my helmet, body, and ring with +20% destruction reduction (working on getting neck and enchanting potion to get more + reduction) unbuffed i have around 320 mana , i am also specced into the mana regen trait 1/2 which in in the restoration tree soon will be 2/2. With this combination i can take a decent beating and i dont run out of damage even when using the most mana depleting spells like incinerate dual cast , as for worrying about enemies getting too close a dual fireball , firebolt, or incinerate will "stagger" the target. I tent to switch to lightning when i fight heavy magic opponent because it drains their man , or i just turn into a werewolf and one shot them ha ha.
> Hope this helps all my prospective mages!
> PS. Incinerate spam can kill a frost dragon in less than 20 seconds


Yeah, I'm one of those people that has to explore every last nook and cranny and loot every corpse. Same with Oblivion and Morrowind, and especially the Diablo series. Makes the games last forever.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Yeah, I'm one of those people that has to explore every last nook and cranny and loot every corpse. Same with Oblivion and Morrowind, and especially the Diablo series. Makes the games last forever.


Yeah i'm the same. Even though i have 30,000 gold, i still feel the need to search dead bandits for 30 gold each time.


----------



## sockpirate

On another note, wow, my first time on since the release of the latest Nvidia Beta drivers ( 290.36) prior to this Vsync enabled played a bit sluggish but was the only way for me to play when using my 3 card configuration, each card would sit at no more than 45% usage on all three. With the new beta drivers the sluggish feeling is surprisingly GONE! Although the usage has changed quite a bit, first card sits at high usage of 80-90% never lower and the other 2 cards dont go above 20% it seems. Hey whatever, i will take it!

The sluggish feeling with the mouse with Vsync enabled is also GONE! I am quite pleased, most people would simply say disable Vsync in the Nvidia control panel, which i did try, but then the game is extremely unplayable from the framerate glitches that happen with it off. I am really happy to see the Vsync problem fixed in this game!


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm level 43.. about 73 hours played so far. I think I've discovered and looted "most" places in the game. I've completed the Champions, done a few of the DB quests, just joined the thieves last night and done a little of the main quest. My son is level 20 something and has beat the main quest etc.. He's still playing it but I think he rushed the game a little to much.

I just have a hard time sitting down and focusing on one specific quest. I'm to easily sidetracked


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm level 30 on my 2nd playthough. About 60 something hours in.

Even on expert difficulty i can down a giant in 2 strikes before it hits me. Specialised in light armour, 1 handed, smiting and enchanting.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'm level 30 on my 2nd playthough. About 60 something hours in.
> Even on expert difficulty i can down a giant in 2 strikes before it hits me. Specialised in light armour, 1 handed, smiting and enchanting.


Using what? It still takes a couple double strikes with me. My focus has been light armor, 1 handed ,etc..


----------



## Hexa

I've got about 115 hours in so far.

btw, this can't be good


----------



## sockpirate

so a few people have mentioned the Enchanters potion, anyone know where i can buy one or what are the materials needed to craft it ?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> On another note, wow, my first time on since the release of the latest Nvidia Beta drivers ( 290.36) prior to this Vsync enabled played a bit sluggish but was the only way for me to play when using my 3 card configuration, each card would sit at no more than 45% usage on all three. With the new beta drivers the sluggish feeling is surprisingly GONE! Although the usage has changed quite a bit, first card sits at high usage of 80-90% never lower and the other 2 cards dont go above 20% it seems. Hey whatever, i will take it!
> The sluggish feeling with the mouse with Vsync enabled is also GONE! I am quite pleased, most people would simply say disable Vsync in the Nvidia control panel, which i did try, but then the game is extremely unplayable from the framerate glitches that happen with it off. I am really happy to see the Vsync problem fixed in this game!


I just upped the DPI on my mouse to compensate for the lag. Personally, I always enable vsync even if it can be turned off. Tearing is ugly.







And to my knowledge, Syrim doesn't take advantage of SLI at all, which may explain your issues. I'd like to say tomorrow's patch will address that issue, but it isn't in the pre-release notes. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'm level 30 on my 2nd playthough. About 60 something hours in.
> Even on expert difficulty i can down a giant in 2 strikes before it hits me. Specialised in light armour, 1 handed, *smiting* and enchanting.


Haha, "smiting," I haven't seen that skill, but it's a good one to have for smiting giants I guess.









And in my 64 hours, I'm level 36. I spend a lot of time meticulously exploring (as I said), plus I also spend a good amount of time actually role-playing. I really wish this game had some measurable alignment. I'm trying to be "neutral good," to dredge up a D&D term, and as such avoid DB, the flesh eaters, thieves' guild, etc. Next character will be chaotic evil.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> I've got about 115 hours in so far.
> btw, this can't be good


Wow, it's been like a part-time job for you! I saw a poster at Skyrim Nexus who had a level 40 character before the game had been out even a week. Some people have a blissful amount of time for gaming I guess.


----------



## mothrpe

I've been dual wielding legendary ebony mace and sword, it's pretty effective. You hit both attacks at once and you do a nice combo, obliterates most weaker enemies in one hit.

I really enjoyed finishing the main questline, college of winterhold was good too, what have you guys found to be the best questline?

Also this mod is essential in my opinion, FXAA post process injector, has a bunch of features, but I just use the 2nd option when installing which increases the colour saturation, looks waaaaaay better,

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=30

And this mod, no more blocky faces,

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=30

Also, if you are an nvidia card user, use this sweet antistropic filtering tweak...

http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/five-fast-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-guaranteed-to-make-your-game-look-even-better


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Using what? It still takes a couple double strikes with me. My focus has been light armor, 1 handed ,etc..


Dragonbane, and chillrend. They have about 50 damage each, and i have enough stamina to do 2, dual-wield power attacks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'm level 30 on my 2nd playthough. About 60 something hours in.
> Even on expert difficulty i can down a giant in 2 strikes before it hits me. Specialised in light armour, 1 handed, *smiting* and enchanting.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, "smiting," I haven't seen that skill, but it's a good one to have for smiting giants I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in my 64 hours, I'm level 36. I spend a lot of time meticulously exploring (as I said), plus I also spend a good amount of time actually role-playing. I really wish this game had some measurable alignment. I'm trying to be "neutral good," to dredge up a D&D term, and as such avoid DB, the flesh eaters, thieves' guild, etc. Next character will be chaotic evil.
Click to expand...

haha, i meant smithing







My first character was a sneaky theif, this one is chaotic evil. (doing dark brotherhood quests, then nicking everything in their house to fence)


----------



## sockpirate

The joke the Nords in Morrowind always used to say makes sense now lol... "Seen any elves? HAHAHAHAHA!" lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I lol'd


lol.... i was in a rush when i wrote that.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Dragonbane, and chillrend. They have about 50 damage each, and i have enough stamina to do 2, dual-wield power attacks.
> haha, i meant smithing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first character was a sneaky theif, this one is chaotic evil. (doing dark brotherhood quests, then nicking everything in their house to fence)


I'll have to try again.. on normal difficult using 2 ebony swords with 59 damage and 23 fire damage and dual wield power attacks it takes more than two.. now if i'm sneaking it's just one.. gotta love 15x mutlipliers


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I cannot figure out how to force the marriage dialogue for a 2nd wife while still keeping the first for the life of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the dialogue ID, but cannot figure out how to force another NPC to speak it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, *since I also failed to successfully summon a certain Daedra prince*, I will have to wait on that as well.


That wouldn't happen to be Mr. Madness himself would it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I'll have to try again.. on normal difficult using 2 ebony swords with 59 damage and 23 fire damage and dual wield power attacks it takes more than two.. now if i'm sneaking it's just one.. gotta love 15x mutlipliers


I would like to let you know, that leveled weapons you receive on quests such as Chillrend and Dragonsbane give you different levels of damage depending on YOUR level. If you want to max out the stats, make sure you save those quests until after... 25 i think? Don't remember when the level cap was set at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> That wouldn't happen to be Mr. Madness himself would it?


Nha.... I am trying to summon Night Mistress.







I would love to have her as a wife and follower. I finally managed to summon her, but no dialogue and I cannot figure out how to force add dialogue to her.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I really don't get how equipping companions works. I can't get Lydia to dual wield swords, she pulls out some shield that isn't in her inventory and equips that with a 1 hander. I tried Farkas, except he'll only equip 1 sword.
> Even with bows it doesn't make sense. I gave Farkas an ebony bow, he equips it then freaking in combat changes to some crap default looking bow that isn't in his inventory......ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> That is because they can't dual wield. Each follower has has or her own strengths. Mjoll for instance is a Heavy Armor follower who specializes in melee (Her 2H is better) weapons so you will almost always find her up close and personal. Aela (all Companions seem to be Heavy Armor) is a Heavy Armor follower who actually prefers to snipe with a bow, but will get in close with a shield and dagger if things go south for you. Jenassa is a Light Armor follower who specializes in Archery so she is almost always at a distance during battles. Macurio or however you spell his name is a Battle Mage and you can usually find him at mid distance with sword and destruction spell. If you want a dual wielder, I suggest you complete the Dark Brotherhood quest, though as far as I have seen, though I don't know if that NPC ever used anything but daggers. I haven't actually seen any follower dual wield swords. I have seen enemy NPC's do it though, typically bandits, assassins, and Foresworn.
Click to expand...

I hired Marcurio and then sacrificed him on an alter to Boethiah >_>
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michinmuri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Who did everyone marry in this game?
> 
> 
> 
> I play a female Argonian. Who the heck wants to marry that?
Click to expand...

Force yourself upon them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> I'm fire at the moment but it is bugging me. Ice and lightening offer great stun perks to prevent enemies getting close which is essential for mages, so I may switch it out. Also enemies seem to have more fire resistance compared to other elements but it is the most powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually if my fire spells aren't effective I switch them out for ice. How well does lightening work? Never really used any of then yet to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SII


Being a 2handed weapon fighter, the only mage caster that rocks the hell out of me has been lightning users. Fire does little damage, frost just slows me which is annoying, but lightning. Dear God, lightning users obliterate me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Yeah, I'm one of those people that has to explore every last nook and cranny and loot every corpse. Same with Oblivion and Morrowind, and especially the Diablo series. Makes the games last forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'm the same. Even though i have 30,000 gold, i still feel the need to search dead bandits for 30 gold each time.
Click to expand...

I'm level 32 and have over 90k with my Daedric armor already legenedary







!

Buy nothing, sell everything.

Except home decor.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Is there a mod or any other easier way to manipulate items, such as in an owned house? It takes forever just to set a helmet on a table. Even with bookcases, which function more like containers, books still are just hastily flung and aren't set upright. I had really hoped they would make this easier after Oblivion.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hired Marcurio and then sacrificed him on an alter to Boethiah >_>
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was by far the most effective follower in the game. Couldn't you have picked someone useless like Sven? LOL*
> 
> Force yourself upon them.
> 
> *With console, they won't even mind either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Being a 2handed weapon fighter, the only mage caster that rocks the hell out of me has been lightning users. Fire does little damage, frost just slows me which is annoying, but lightning. Dear God, lightning users obliterate me.
> 
> *Lightning hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want max damage, dual enchant an ebony or glass weapon for fire and lightning. XD*
> 
> I'm level 32 and have over 90k with my Daedric armor already legenedary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Buy nothing, sell everything.
> 
> *What I want I steal.
> What I cannot steal, I kill and take.
> What I cannot take, wait... this hasn't actually happened.*
> 
> Except home decor.
> 
> *Just buy the bedroom set. All you really need a house for is a place to sleep and stash your stolen goods.*


Responded!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Is there a mod or any other easier way to manipulate items, such as in an owned house? It takes forever just to set a helmet on a table. Even with bookcases, which function more like containers, books still are just hastily flung and aren't set upright. I had really hoped they would make this easier after Oblivion.


Yes. Use GetPos to find the xyz coordinates and then SetPos to place an object.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

That's one way of doing it I suppose. Another problem is that objects don't remain where I put them in my house. When I walk in the door, stuff goes flying off the shelves! Poltergeists?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> That's one way of doing it I suppose. Another problem is that objects don't remain where I put them in my house. When I walk in the door, stuff goes flying off the shelves! Poltergeists?


I actually have this problem as well.

Upping the difficulty has made the game more interesting but, I'm going to buy Oblivion anyway.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> That's one way of doing it I suppose. Another problem is that objects don't remain where I put them in my house. When I walk in the door, stuff goes flying off the shelves! Poltergeists?


This game has a lot of respawn and physics glitches so manually dropping something somewhere does not always end very well. What probably happened is, you walk in, the room loads, the things "fall" on the shelves and "bounce off" from the shelves.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nha.... I am trying to summon Night Mistress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have her as a wife and follower. I finally managed to summon her, but no dialogue and I cannot figure out how to force add dialogue to her.


Well Im sure you will Figure it out. So you can summon random Dadera Could you Summon Sheogorath, and then force him to turn into Jyggalag, and have him follow you around? That would be pretty cool lol


----------



## BinaryDemon

Darn, Skyrim does not like my creative thinking. I think I found a bug. One of the Dark Brotherhood quests requires you to assassinate Vittoria Vici in broad daylight at her wedding. I figured to do it and not get recognized later, I would kill her as a werewolf. Unfortunately the game does not like this at all, and crashes consistently either right as a I kill her or a few seconds afterward. Boo!


----------



## Wbroach23

F5 F5 F5 as your killing her lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Well Im sure you will Figure it out. So you can summon random Dadera Could you Summon Sheogorath, and then force him to turn into Jyggalag, and have him follow you around? That would be pretty cool lol


Pretty sure you can summon him, but not sure about the follower thing:

- help "name" 0 will pull up his NPC code
- player.plateatme will summon him
- Assuming he has a dialogue option and you can talk to him, addfac 5C84D 0 should dump him into the follower faction


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Darn, Skyrim does not like my creative thinking. I think I found a bug. One of the Dark Brotherhood quests requires you to assassinate Vittoria Vici in broad daylight at her wedding. I figured to do it and not get recognized later, I would kill her as a werewolf. Unfortunately the game does not like this at all, and crashes consistently either right as a I kill her or a few seconds afterward. Boo!


I will try that on my current play through. I killed her the first time by putting poison in her pocket. DPS for the win.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> That's one way of doing it I suppose. Another problem is that objects don't remain where I put them in my house. When I walk in the door, stuff goes flying off the shelves! Poltergeists?


Yeah, the engine appears to handle collision detection with objects rather horribly.

Same issues exist in Fallout 3. When you interact with geometry, it struggles to work out the collision and often ends up in items levitating off the table when you bump them, or in the case of Skyrim, exploding with escape velocity into your chest. I haven't seen too much of it with general interaction though.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I actually have this problem as well.
> Upping the difficulty has made the game more interesting but, I'm going to buy Oblivion anyway.


There's some great DLC for Oblivion, especially the Mehrune's Razor and Shivering Isles expansions. The more I play Skyrim, the more I'm concluding that Oblivion is a better game (as I read one reviewer describe Skyrim: "It's Oblivion with dragons and some extra combat animatons"). I'm really, really, hoping for a mod that changes the UI to the one Oblvion had. They clearly stripped it down in Skyrim for console games, but a terrible UI like that has no business on PC (can't sort inventory!).

Not that Skyrim is bad, I love it for new story and world alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This game has a lot of respawn and physics glitches so manually dropping something somewhere does not always end very well. What probably happened is, you walk in, the room loads, the things "fall" on the shelves and "bounce off" from the shelves.


Yeah, it's pretty annoying after spending a lot of time setting up a suit of armor just right. I had a full set of dwarven laid out perfectly on my kitchen table, and when I came back it exploded off the table! LOL, I need to record these oddities before the patch today. Also, they need to add armor stands and the ability to add more weapon stands and weapon mounts for the wall. I want my walls covered with weapons! I also liked the DLC in Oblivion that gave you your own mage's tower (forget the name), which had an awesome alchemy lab with customizable jars for individual ingredients.

And since I'm going on about Oblivion so much, I really miss being able to bowl someone over with my horse.







In Skyrim they just stammer a bit and tell you to watch where you're going. :/


----------



## Slow*Jim

Jesus, there is something seriously wrong with my game. With my 2500k @ 4.6ghz and 6870 @ 1000mhz, I was getting anywhere from 45-60fps with the LAA patch, post-process injector and no blocky faces mods. I come back from vacation and I'm getting 9-12fps on average, completely unplayable. I didn't change ANYTHING.

Things I've tried to no avail:
Uninstalling all mods and the entire game, reinstalling vanilla version and vanilla INI.
Installing new 11.11b drivers

Has this happened to anyone else? What else can I try?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> There's some great DLC for Oblivion, especially the Mehrune's Razor and Shivering Isles expansions. The more I play Skyrim, the more I'm concluding that Oblivion is a better game (as I read one reviewer describe Skyrim: "It's Oblivion with dragons and some extra combat animatons"). I'm really, really, hoping for a mod that changes the UI to the one Oblvion had. They clearly stripped it down in Skyrim for console games, but a terrible UI like that has no business on PC (can't sort inventory!).
> Not that Skyrim is bad, I love it for new story and world alone.
> Yeah, it's pretty annoying after spending a lot of time setting up a suit of armor just right. I had a full set of dwarven laid out perfectly on my kitchen table, and when I came back it exploded off the table! LOL, I need to record these oddities before the patch today. Also, they need to add armor stands and the ability to add more weapon stands and weapon mounts for the wall. I want my walls covered with weapons! I also liked the DLC in Oblivion that gave you your own mage's tower (forget the name), which had an awesome alchemy lab with customizable jars for individual ingredients.
> And since I'm going on about Oblivion so much, I really miss being able to bowl someone over with my horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Skyrim they just stammer a bit and tell you to watch where you're going. :/


Oblivion was a great game, especially after all the mods and DLC. Skyrim is much more watered down from Oblivion in terms of the amount of things you can do and how to do them. Then again, I felt the same way initially when I initially played Oblivion and compared it to Morrowind. Don't worry, as modders get better at messing with the game, this will only get that much better.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Jesus, there is something seriously wrong with my game. With my 2500k @ 4.6ghz and 6870 @ 1000mhz, I was getting anywhere from 45-60fps with the LAA patch, post-process injector and no blocky faces mods. I come back from vacation and I'm getting 9-12fps on average, completely unplayable. I didn't change ANYTHING.
> Things I've tried to no avail:
> Uninstalling all mods and the entire game, reinstalling vanilla version and vanilla INI.
> Installing new 11.11b drivers
> Has this happened to anyone else? What else can I try?


Is the OC on your GPU still active? I ask because I had a similar problem, where I went from 60 FPS almost everywhere to 30-40 FPS, and I discovered that the OC on my card wasn't active and for some weird reason refused to OC unless I rebooted. It seems to do this when I wake my PC from sleep, among other weird issues like sound not working.

How does your card do on other games?


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> *I also liked the DLC in Oblivion that gave you your own mage's tower* (forget the name), which had an awesome alchemy lab with customizable jars for individual ingredients.
> And since I'm going on about Oblivion so much, I really miss being able to bowl someone over with my horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Skyrim they just stammer a bit and tell you to watch where you're going. :/


Pretty Sure it's called Frostcrag spire yes it was definately cool


----------



## Slow*Jim

Yep, confirmed with MSI's on-screen display. I'm going to try a driver sweep and reinstall. Even using the "Medium" settings and turning off AA I'm seeing 16fps max


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oblivion was a great game, especially after all the mods and DLC. Skyrim is much more watered down from Oblivion in terms of the amount of things you can do and how to do them. Then again, I felt the same way initially when I initially played Oblivion and compared it to Morrowind. Don't worry, as modders get better at messing with the game, this will only get that much better.


Yeah, I have no doubts the modding community will come through.







There needs to be a Mart's Monster Mod (if I recall the name correctly). I just wish Bethesda hadn't taken away to features from Skyrim that made Oblivion great.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Yeah, I have no doubts the modding community will come through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There needs to be a Mart's Monster Mod (if I recall the name correctly). I just wish Bethesda hadn't taken away to features from Skyrim that made Oblivion great.


Yup. That is what happens when a developer caters towards a wider, but simpler audience instead of going balls out like Witcher 2. I would love to see Oblivion game mechanics with Witcher 2 complexity.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh yea, if you guys haven't done the Haelga quest, do it and explore her bunkhouse. The implications are hilarious.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There are cuffs on the headboard of her bed, stamina potions everywhere, and the game outright calls her easy pretty much. What a nympho!/SPOILER]


----------



## Simca

I put an ebony shield on top of my chest in my room in breezehome, left, came back and found it on my bed.

I tried to put a bunch of books in my firepit. Left for a few days, came back and the books were still in the firepit, lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I put an ebony shield on top of my chest in my room in breezehome, left, came back and found it on my bed.
> I tried to put a bunch of books in my firepit. Left for a few days, came back and the books were still in the firepit, lol.


Things generally don't stay in place if you drop them somewhere. When it respawns, it will jump from where you dropped it and drop back down again. As far as fire pits go, they are purely for decoration. I found the best way to get rid of stuff is either stuff them into a carcass or into a river.


----------



## Simca

That would be polluting.

I just sell it all. ~evil laugh~

I installed nicer snowflakes and a snow mod.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That would be polluting.
> I just sell it all. ~evil laugh~
> I installed nicer snowflakes and a snow mod.


Which snow mod did you install? I just installed nicer snowflakes. As for polluting, I wonder now that you mentioned that, if I follow my dumping river down stream if I will find a bunch of dead bodies, books, armors, and weapons? That would be hilarious in a twisted way. LOL


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Which snow mod did you install? I just installed nicer snowflakes. As for polluting, I wonder now that you mentioned that, if I follow my dumping river down stream if I will find a bunch of dead bodies, books, armors, and weapons? That would be hilarious in a twisted way. LOL


Try to dam-up the river, and flood the whole of Skyrim


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That would be polluting.
> I just sell it all. ~evil laugh~
> I installed nicer snowflakes and a snow mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Which snow mod did you install? I just installed nicer snowflakes. As for polluting, I wonder now that you mentioned that, if I follow my dumping river down stream if I will find a bunch of dead bodies, books, armors, and weapons? That would be hilarious in a twisted way. LOL
Click to expand...

Yeah. I can imagine some random adventurer comes by and is like "what the s~~~.." "Sweet, loot for me!"

I really enjoy how this game incorporates lots of D&D type elements into the game.

Random adventurers IN dungeons. TRAPS in dungeons. That's so cool, I just wish the traps were deadlier. They're so weak most of the time that you hardly even care about setting them off. The traps should do some serious damage. You step on a trip wire or stone and a tree swings at you and impales you? cmon, bring me down to like 50% hp at least. I took damage and it was like a dink at my HP. Not sure if my armor played anything in that, but c'mon. Make traps ignore your armor for damage.

Step on a stone and some spikes shoot out? C'mon, kill me or something. Don't dink my HP. I remember sneaking around for no reason, spikes fell from the ceiling and because I was crouching I took no damage. I lol'd.

I like how they put those elements into the game though.

I'm trying PhoiPhoi's clean snowtexture atm. I believe I had HQ snow before.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Try to dam-up the river, and flood the whole of Skyrim


I would love to try that. Problem is though, I don't think Skyrim actually has any dynamic water physics, just whatever was programmed in there. I say that, because I have never been able to get water to rise. It just stays there going in one direction and sweeping anything in it, if it is deep enough, downstream.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Random adventurers IN dungeons. TRAPS in dungeons. That's so cool, I just wish the traps were deadlier. They're so weak most of the time that you hardly even care about setting them off. The traps should do some serious damage. You step on a trip wire or stone and a tree swings at you and impales you? cmon, bring me down to like 50% hp at least. I took damage and it was like a dink at my HP. Not sure if my armor played anything in that, but c'mon. Make traps ignore your armor for damage.


It might have been your armor. My unarmored mage can be 1-hit-killed by traps on Normal difficulty.

The random quest hooks inside dungeons are pretty awesome. My favorite so far didn't even have a quest giver, it was just a gory scene with a few clues scattered around as to what happened before you arrived (NPC's journal entries, particular styles of weapon and the like), and following it all the way results in a new permanent magic effect on your char.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Since I played a pure melee(shouts only really if you count that as magic) heavy/1h/shield I really didnt ever pay attention to mage gear that much. Would you guys recommend going soft cloths or like light armor? I ask because I would rather spend the skill points in Dest/Conj/Ill/etc than light armor but the idea of having little to no armor....seems....bad lol.


The hardest part about playing a low level mage is running out of mana before your target runs out of health. IIRC, I went from level 1 to 45 with about 20 armor and clothing that gave bonuses to mana and mana regen. By level 45 I had 100 Enchanting and had looted a full set of Glass armor which I enchanted with +mana regen and -Destruction cost. Just keep your distance to avoid melee and strafe a lot (while rapidly changing the direction of your strafe, adadadad...) to avoid archers.

You don't need many perks in the magic trees to be a good mage. You need Dualcast+Impact from the destruction tree, and Adept Destruction for cheaper impacting Lightning Bolts helps a lot until you can enchant gear that makes more powerful Destruction spells free to cast. Respite from the Restoration tree (heal spells restore stamina) is great for getting around and training your Restoration skill - I've never owned a horse and just sprint everywhere. Expert Restoration perk is actually pretty good since you're not likely to get much cost reduction for that school from your gear and there are times that you'll need to run away while chain casting healing spells

By the late game, those 5-10 perks from Destruction and Restoration are all I really use. Other schools of magic are used so infrequently that just having a decent sized mana pool (~400 health and mana) is enough. Illusion is useless except for the occasional Muffle. Conjuration is handy, but you don't need 2 summons, longer durations, or lower casting costs for the end game - you just summon a distraction to take some hits while you thin the opposition and by the time it dies the fight is more manageable solo. Alteration is only good for making money by transmuting iron ore into gold ore (you can do that while safe in town so lower casting cost doesn't matter) and regaining mana with Equilibrium + cheap healing (Alteration perks don't help with that, but Restoration perks do). Mage armor does not add enough protection or last long enough to be worth using - just keep moving so you don't get hit in the first place, and if you do get hit Mage Armor isn't powerful enough to help you. The Wards from Restoration are also underpowered to the point of uselessness. By the time you have enough mana to cast them, the damage output of the foes you might want to use them against far surpasses the Ward's ability to protect you, and you want both hands free for impacting Destruction spells anyway.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah. I can imagine some random adventurer comes by and is like "what the s~~~.." "Sweet, loot for me!"
> I really enjoy how this game incorporates lots of D&D type elements into the game.
> Random adventurers IN dungeons. TRAPS in dungeons. That's so cool, I just wish the traps were deadlier. They're so weak most of the time that you hardly even care about setting them off. The traps should do some serious damage. You step on a trip wire or stone and a tree swings at you and impales you? cmon, bring me down to like 50% hp at least. I took damage and it was like a dink at my HP. Not sure if my armor played anything in that, but c'mon. Make traps ignore your armor for damage.
> Step on a stone and some spikes shoot out? C'mon, kill me or something. Don't dink my HP. I remember sneaking around for no reason, spikes fell from the ceiling and because I was crouching I took no damage. I lol'd.
> I like how they put those elements into the game though.
> I'm trying PhoiPhoi's clean snowtexture atm. I believe I had HQ snow before.


What difficulty do you have the game set at? I remember first time playing Skyrim, I set it to the highest. Me being the idiot that I was, tried to get Ysolda's item at under level 5 I think and proceeded to get one shotted by a Giant's stomp. I also remember getting instantly killed by a few traps as well.

I agree with you fully on the subtleties of this game though. Seems like the developers had a lot of fun putting in easter eggs and hints everywhere. Remember that couple you can help elope? They actually barely made it out of town before a dragon killed them. Poor saps...


----------



## Simca

Well, I had it on normal settings originally, but since I've gotten my Daedric armor I had to bump difficulty another notch higher. It's playing more like normal now at Expert, but I may bump it again to Master just because I sort of want a sense of danger and at the moment only lightning mages give me a sense of danger.

I don't like PhoiPhoi's mod. It would have been better if ALL the snow textures were modded, but as is, some are not and they clash with the ones currently in my mod. The ones I had before are sorta' icey, whereas Phoi's is powder snow type. I also don't think they're as high quality as others make it out to be. I checked and they're only 1024x1024. I've seen otherx with 4kx4k. I might try those next.










See the icey shiny sorta snow below? That's what most of my snow looked like before
then the powdery snow on the mini hill is the phoi phoi mod. It doesn't look bad, but it's not amazing and the biggest killer was the lack of all snow textures being made in accordance with that one, so I have 2 different types of snow prevailing atm and it's annoying.

I also noticed Fraps does NOT take into account shaders when taking screenshots. Notice the difference between fraps (the picture above) and the in game screenshot program skyrim offers (shaders included below)










Also, another set of pictures to take note of and how Fraps doesn't do screenshots justice. I'm going to stop using fraps for screenshots now.

Fraps:









Shaders:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I had it on normal settings originally, but since I've gotten my Daedric armor I had to bump difficulty another notch higher. It's playing more like normal now at Expert, but I may bump it again to Master just because I sort of want a sense of danger and at the moment only lightning mages give me a sense of danger.
> I don't like PhoiPhoi's mod. It would have been better if ALL the snow textures were modded, but as is, some are not and they clash with the ones currently in my mod. The ones I had before are sorta' icey, whereas Phoi's is powder snow type. I also don't think they're as high quality as others make it out to be. I checked and they're only 1024x1024. I've seen otherx with 4kx4k. I might try those next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the icey shiny sorta snow below? That's what most of my snow looked like before
> then the powdery snow on the mini hill is the phoi phoi mod. It doesn't look bad, but it's not amazing and the biggest killer was the lack of all snow textures being made in accordance with that one, so I have 2 different types of snow prevailing atm and it's annoying.


I can't see that picture


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can't see that picture


Fine on my end.


----------



## Simca

Update my last post, check out the differences between Fraps and the shaders version Skyrim gives.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Things generally don't stay in place if you drop them somewhere. When it respawns, it will jump from where you dropped it and drop back down again. As far as fire pits go, they are purely for decoration. I found the best way to get rid of stuff is either stuff them into a carcass or into a river.


Weird, I just drop stuff anywhere. Nothing ever stays for very long though. There should be a shop mod where you can open your own shop, hire someone to run it, and just periodically drop off your unwanted loot and collect any income earned. It would certainly be better than traveling all around Skyrim because the stupid shopkeeps in any one city only have less than a 1000 septims.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Things generally don't stay in place if you drop them somewhere. When it respawns, it will jump from where you dropped it and drop back down again. As far as fire pits go, they are purely for decoration. I found the best way to get rid of stuff is either stuff them into a carcass or into a river.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, I just drop stuff anywhere. Nothing ever stays for very long though. There should be a shop mod where you can open your own shop, hire someone to run it, and just periodically drop off your unwanted loot and collect any income earned. It would certainly be better than traveling all around Skyrim because the stupid shopkeeps in any one city only have less than a 1000 septims.
Click to expand...

While that's annoying, I also think it's very realistic. Not all shop owners are gonna' carry big money like that, you know? If you buy stuff from them, they keep the additional money and you can therefore sell more to them. I buy up HP potions whenever I can and sell off junk.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

What are the console commands to make a skill to 100....i don't want it to level me(i want to start out as level 1) but i want to play through on master and make some good gear at the begining

EDIT: i suppose i would also need the items...the command for that would help too


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Things generally don't stay in place if you drop them somewhere. When it respawns, it will jump from where you dropped it and drop back down again. As far as fire pits go, they are purely for decoration. I found the best way to get rid of stuff is either stuff them into a carcass or into a river.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, I just drop stuff anywhere. Nothing ever stays for very long though. There should be a shop mod where you can open your own shop, hire someone to run it, and just periodically drop off your unwanted loot and collect any income earned. It would certainly be better than traveling all around Skyrim because the stupid shopkeeps in any one city only have less than a 1000 septims.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I have barrels full of loot sitting around Winterhold College that I can't be bothered to sell. Returning from an adventure, I generally have more stuff to sell than the merchants have gold for, and the excess goes into a barrel "just in case" I need the gold for something later on and feel like standing around waiting for days to sell it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> What are the console commands to make a skill to 100....i don't want it to level me(i want to start out as level 1) but i want to play through on master and make some good gear at the begining
> EDIT: i suppose i would also need the items...the command for that would help too


player.setav skill level


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Weird, I just drop stuff anywhere. Nothing ever stays for very long though. There should be a shop mod where you can open your own shop, hire someone to run it, and just periodically drop off your unwanted loot and collect any income earned. It would certainly be better than traveling all around Skyrim because the stupid shopkeeps in any one city only have less than a 1000 septims.


I find the carrying weight for half the loot I get to not be worth their selling price. I probably have tons of caves out there with look just on the ground.


----------



## Simca

That's with the High_Resolution_Snow_4096-1320 mod.

It does a better job of modding all the snow textures, but still, when the two different textures clash its'..meh..

I wonder if you put on High_Resolution_Snow_4096-1320 and then Phoi's mod if it'd be nice, but after this I've decided that the original mod I had is probably best. I like that icey type look to my snow in certain areas. Gonna' try one more mod before changing back to my first mod "Landscapes WIP" or w/e and that mod is HQ snow textures.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's with the High_Resolution_Snow_4096-1320 mod.
> It does a better job of modding all the snow textures, but still, when the two different textures clash its'..meh..
> I wonder if you put on High_Resolution_Snow_4096-1320 and then Phoi's mod if it'd be nice, but after this I've decided that the original mod I had is probably best. I like that icey type look to my snow in certain areas. Gonna' try one more mod before changing back to my first mod "Landscapes WIP" or w/e and that mod is HQ snow textures.


Hmm, still looks like there are different texture seems everywhere...


----------



## Simca

Yeah, it's not at all a smooth transition, but I think that mod does it best. I went to HQ snow mod and I actually like this one best even though the transition is IMO a little harsher than the other.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> player.setav skill level


thanks dude


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I thought the snow stuck to the ground? What happened to that claim? Or is that only when you max out certain graphics features?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I thought the snow stuck to the ground? What happened to that claim? Or is that only when you max out certain graphics features?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Simca

He thought the snow that fell from the sky and onto the ground and got all up near the screen actually stuck to the ground.

If that was ever the case, perhaps it's for DX11 cards? I don't know, I'm still on DX10. Waiting for DX11 card to come in.

I wouldn't expect that to be the case though.

Also, another thing that saddens me is you can't see footprints in snow. That's really sad imo. Many other games have this feature and it's REALLY simple to put in..maybe someone will make a mod that does this..


----------



## Faded

i have yet to see any of the performance issues that people are running into. game has every detail turned on and up as high as it will go and it runs extremely smooth on my sig rig. I have had a few CTD's but using the 4gb loader seems to work. I still only see it using 2.3gb of memory but at least it is not crashing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> He thought the snow that fell from the sky and onto the ground and got all up near the screen actually stuck to the ground.
> If that was ever the case, perhaps it's for DX11 cards? I don't know, I'm still on DX10. Waiting for DX11 card to come in.
> I wouldn't expect that to be the case though.
> Also, another thing that saddens me is you can't see footprints in snow. That's really sad imo. Many other games have this feature and it's REALLY simple to put in..maybe someone will make a mod that does this..


Ah... Ok that makes sense and I didn't notice it and I am running a DX11 card. Are there even DX10 or 11 settings for this console port?









Yeah, that was a big blow to the snow immersion factor. Fortunately, when I get depressed about a bug or lack of feature, I just look up at the galaxy and stars in the game.


----------



## Simca

"You see those warriors from hammerfell? They've got curved swords, Curved sWords!"

Hilarious.


----------



## Boyboyd

Had an amazing fight with a bandit on a log across a river.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> He thought the snow that fell from the sky and onto the ground and got all up near the screen actually stuck to the ground.
> 
> If that was ever the case, perhaps it's for DX11 cards? I don't know, I'm still on DX10. Waiting for DX11 card to come in.
> 
> I wouldn't expect that to be the case though.
> 
> Also, another thing that saddens me is you can't see footprints in snow. That's really sad imo. Many other games have this feature and it's REALLY simple to put in..maybe someone will make a mod that does this..


What card are you using now I'm guessing not the one thats in your sig so I'm curious.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> "You see those warriors from hammerfell? They've got curved swords, Curved sWords!"
> Hilarious.


Yup! Damn those curved swords! XD


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I thinks the dwemer will return for TES: VI

Spoiler. You've been warned.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My reasoning for this is the fact that we are shown a LOT of dwemer stuff in this gamer. More than Morrowind, IIRC. And based on the final questline, I think that the dwemer tried to use the elder scroll. As the books said, the elder scrolls treat past/present/future as the same. I think the Dwemer are originally from the future. They tried to read the scroll, and it sent them back in time. Or forward. Or maybe sent their inventions back in time, in hopes to be even more advanced than they once were. The possibilities of the Scrolls are limitless. I'm... intrigued...


----------



## subassy

Not sure how it came up but I some how ended up on think geek and looking at this mouse with "only" about 15 buttons which got me thinking:

Anybody using special mice/addon keyboards for skyrim? How about special software for setting up macros either from your special mouse/keyboard or more generic?

I was thinking of starting a thread on the subject but thought I would ask here to try and gauge the interest if any... (feel to start your own thread if it's a passable idea).

Note I'm playing with an MS mouse I bought like six years ago, a USB optical with two buttons and wheel. Tough little bugger, semi-surprised it still works. Might be time to move on though. Just an old PS/2 keyboard with no fancy keys. Not even windows buttons actually. Hard to find non-enhanced keyboards any more. No Macros or anything.


----------



## Roman5

Help! I just killed a dwarven centurion but lydia died








I reloaded an earlier save where she was fine, and have done another save since, some way into killing the centurion again. But on this save, lydia is now on her knees whilst I'm kiting around the centurion. She's not recovering though and then dies. Is there anything I can do to give her health?

Oh, I know why, I think I'm killing her with a shout.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Help! I just killed a dwarven centurion but lydia died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reloaded an earlier save where she was fine, and have done another save since, some way into killing the centurion again. But on this save, lydia is now on her knees whilst I'm kiting around the centurion. She's not recovering though and then dies. Is there anything I can do to give her health?
> Oh, I know why, I think I'm killing her with a shout.


If you have a targeted heal you can heal her.


----------



## Roman5

Yay, I killed the centurion again and kept my lovely lydia alive







I didn't use the shout and kept kiting the centurion so that my flame spells didn't touch her.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you have a targeted heal you can heal her.


Ah yeah, now you mention it, I heard about a targeted heal. Where can I grab one of those?


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yay, I killed the centurion again and kept my lovely lydia alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use the shout and kept kiting the centurion so that my flame spells didn't touch her.
> Ah yeah, now you mention it, I heard about a targeted heal. Where can I grab one of those?


This may not help but there's a staff-of-heal-target...no idea where i found it (sorry







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yay, I killed the centurion again and kept my lovely lydia alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use the shout and kept kiting the centurion so that my flame spells didn't touch her.
> Ah yeah, now you mention it, I heard about a targeted heal. Where can I grab one of those?


If you haven't found a spell tome for it, you should be able to buy one from the court wizard in Whiterun or from that female mage in College of Winterhold who talks about Restoration.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> I thinks the dwemer will return for TES: VI
> 
> Spoiler. You've been warned.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)


Wbroach23 I very much dislike you. Thanks for just giving Beth. my money until they resolve the story line. I didn't even put that together when I played through. it makes soooo much more sense now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I thinks the dwemer will return for TES: VI
> Spoiler. You've been warned.
> Warning: Spoiler! (Click to show)
> 
> 
> 
> Wbroach23 I very much dislike you. Thanks for just giving Beth. my money until they resolve the story line. I didn't even put that together when I played through. it makes soooo much more sense now.
Click to expand...

There are a ton of implications in this game though some of their lore got mixed up. I guess the Elder Scrolls plot is their cover their butts plot as they can now validate almost every lore mismatch with "Oh we sent them forward/back in time!"







We will see how they work it out though. As far as other subtleties, there are a ton of easter eggs lying around;

- Markath and her creepy citizens
- Susanna the Wicked if you met her first
- Haelga's bedroom
- Some of the passing comments from NPC and followers
- Dragons running away when they are about to die


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you haven't found a spell tome for it, you should be able to buy one from the court wizard in Whiterun or from that female mage in College of Winterhold who talks about Restoration.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> This may not help but there's a staff-of-heal-target...no idea where i found it (sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice one, thanks guys.


----------



## Simca

I'm running a 4870 1GB on maxed settings with 34 mods.

Waiting for my 5850 to come in.

Took some screenshots based upon the odaviing quest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> There are a ton of implications in this game though some of their lore got mixed up. I guess the Elder Scrolls plot is their cover their butts plot as they can now validate almost every lore mismatch with "Oh we sent them forward/back in time!" doh.gif We will see how they work it out though. As far as other subtleties, there are a ton of easter eggs lying around;
> 
> - Markath and her creepy citizens
> - Susanna the Wicked if you met her first
> - Haelga's bedroom
> - Some of the passing comments from NPC and followers
> - Dragons running away when they are about to die


To be fair an endless plot is what we are all striving for with this game series. and you can't blame them for wanting to keep it as infinitely open ended as possible with millions and millions of sales world wide. Hell of a lot better business model than everyone else... (yes war/terrorist shooter series' i'm looking at you.)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am not really complaining as I have full confidence in Bethesda's ability to come up with original and creative stories. I am just really hoping they don't abuse it as a get out of jail free card. Time jump explanations shouldn't be used more than once if that at all. It is just so overly cliched, kind of like memory wiping or brainwashing.


----------



## Simca

To be fair, it's really hard to think of everything 5+ series ahead when you're creating the first. Sometimes you want to do things that would be really cool, but are now restricted to some story that you sort of alluded to in a previous series. Man, that would suck.

I don't particularly care when creators have loopholes as long as they deal with them smoothly.


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> I am not really complaining as I have full confidence in Bethesda's ability to come up with original and creative stories. I am just really hoping they don't abuse it as a get out of jail free card. Time jump explanations shouldn't be used more than once if that at all. It is just so overly cliched, kind of like memory wiping or brainwashing.


This, but it should also be a given to any game manufacturer. No other game has been able to do it at least. Does anyone know the story behind the dwenmer? (yes I miss spelt it probably.)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really complaining as I have full confidence in Bethesda's ability to come up with original and creative stories. I am just really hoping they don't abuse it as a get out of jail free card. Time jump explanations shouldn't be used more than once if that at all. It is just so overly cliched, kind of like memory wiping or brainwashing.
> 
> 
> 
> This, but it should also be a given to any game manufacturer. No other game has been able to do it at least. Does anyone know the story behind the dwenmer? (yes I miss spelt it probably.)
Click to expand...

Dwemer, also known as Mer, are a very seclusive race that supposedly originated from Morrowind (once upon a time called Dwemereth, therefore the name) and were technologically and archeologically superior to anyone and everyone. Best way to think about them are like the supposed aliens that people claimed came to earth and left traces of super advance technology and culture.

PS
Oh yea, and they were all wiped out.... like the dodos.


----------



## Droopz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dwemer, also known as Mer, are a very seclusive race that supposedly originated from Morrowind (once upon a time called Dwemereth, therefore the name) and were technologically and archeologically superior to anyone and everyone. Best way to think about them are like the supposed aliens that people claimed came to earth and left traces of super advance technology and culture.
> PS
> Oh yea, and they were all wiped out.... like the dodos.


Are the names Dwemer and Dwarf interchangable in TES lore?

All i've got from the game so far is that the kelp the Snow Elves as slaves underground and were particularly nasty to them.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Anyone having texture problems since update?


----------



## Tatakai All

Anyone using the new nvidia beta? How's it working out?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Anyone using the new nvidia beta? How's it working out?


Trying to download it at the moment, but it's taking bloody ages, like 50kbps.







Guess a lot are downloading it.


----------



## =Tac=

Bought a house in Solitude, already hoping I can get rid of it but the recent spree of dragon attacks seems to have hurt my resale chances. Seems like I spent a ton on a "get out of jail" free card.

My guys only lvl 39, but since he's been following the imperials I'm already looking forward to my next playthrough where I'll go up against them. Since my Redguard has been doing just about everything except rocking some heavy armor and two handed weapons, I'm probably going to make an Orc walking tank who's going have a serious chip on his shoulder after the events of the beginning of the game. Ain't going to pay off any guards or go to jail with the next guy.


----------



## Milamber

I often hear a shreak echoing through the valley's and when I look up I see a dragon, but getting its attention is a tough game! I have even tried to fire arrows at it, but the darn thing still flies off!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Anyone using the new nvidia beta? How's it working out?


Not well at all. SSAO won't enable through the control panel, and GPU 1 is pegged at 99 percent usage, GPU 2-4 percent and I am getting about half the fps I was getting before I installed.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I often hear a shreak echoing through the valley's and when I look up I see a dragon, but getting its attention is a tough game! I have even tried to fire arrows at it, but the darn thing still flies off!


I think the last 5 encounters I've had with dragons has all ended with them just flying off. Which is fine for me since I don't have a need for souls to unlock shouts. I usually just watch them fly and sometimes attack other people/creatures.


----------



## CravinR1

Me and my son are Werewolves, its actually pretty cool. You can out sprint a horse :-D


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Not well at all. SSAO won't enable through the control panel, and GPU 1 is pegged at 99 percent usage, GPU 2-4 percent and I am getting about half the fps I was getting before I installed.


So SLI is having issues and SSAO isn't working either, good to know. I'll be curious to see how single card setups are doing and if they are having the same SSAO issue thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Trying to download it at the moment, but it's taking bloody ages, like 50kbps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess a lot are downloading it.


Please be sure to post the results you're getting especially since you're running a single 580 too.


----------



## GRat

Seems to be working great with tweakforce drivers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droopz*
> 
> Are the names Dwemer and Dwarf interchangable in TES lore?
> All i've got from the game so far is that the kelp the Snow Elves as slaves underground and were particularly nasty to them.


Dwarves is I believe what we would call them. They have long been extinct or at least as far as we know.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I often hear a shreak echoing through the valley's and when I look up I see a dragon, but getting its attention is a tough game! I have even tried to fire arrows at it, but the darn thing still flies off!


Try shouting at them. Shouting among dragons is the equivalent of verbal debates. Not sure if Bethesda actually programmed that in, but it seems to work well for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> I think the last 5 encounters I've had with dragons has all ended with them just flying off. Which is fine for me since I don't have a need for souls to unlock shouts. I usually just watch them fly and sometimes attack other people/creatures.


That happens to me sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Me and my son are Werewolves, its actually pretty cool. You can out sprint a horse :-D


Werewolf is good at lower levels, but becomes worthless once you get better armor and weapons, unless you are using it purely as a mode of transportation in which case I am not sure it is worth the downsides.


----------



## c0nnection

Nude mod, nao!


----------



## Frank08

Looks like some one is making an interactive map of Skyrim for Android and iPhone.

http://androidcommunity.com/dragon-shout-android-app-is-google-maps-for-skyrim-20111129/

Sweet can't wait!


----------



## EVILNOK

Have you guys seen Dovahkiin-gutenberg? Can't wait till my Kindle Fire gets here. This is the 1st thing I'm putting on it.
http://capane.us/2011/11/24/dovahkiin-gutenberg/


----------



## MKHunt

how do you zoom out and move the camera without making your body disappear?


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> Nude mod, nao!


source?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> how do you zoom out and move the camera without making your body disappear?


If you want to look at your character, press F to change the view mode then press R to put down your weapons/spells


----------



## SEN_ONE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Have you guys seen Dovahkiin-gutenberg? Can't wait till my Kindle Fire gets here. This is the 1st thing I'm putting on it.
> http://capane.us/2011/11/24/dovahkiin-gutenberg/


I just installed the Kindle app on my Droid X for this. HOLY CRAP, THERE ARE A MILLION BOOKS IN SKYRIM!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## willis888

Some people refer to the Dwemer as "Dwarves" - the words are interchangable, although the Dwemer were of average human height. They are genetically related to Altmer, Bosmer, Chimer, Dunmer, Falmer, and Orsimer. They tried to engineer a machine that could turn a Dwemer into a god, messed it up, and all but one of them simultaneously vanished into thin air when the device misfired. The last living Dwemer has a disease that keeps him in constant pain but also grants eternal life, which is spent living in the dungeon of an insane 4,000 year old Dunmer mage in Morrowind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Have you guys seen Dovahkiin-gutenberg? Can't wait till my Kindle Fire gets here. This is the 1st thing I'm putting on it.
> http://capane.us/2011/11/24/dovahkiin-gutenberg/


I wish it were in .txt format.

I've filled a barrel with unread books at Winterhold College, and it would be great to not have to load the entire game to read a few


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Some people refer to the Dwemer as "Dwarves" - the words are interchangable, although the Dwemer were of average human height. They are genetically related to Altmer, Bosmer, Chimer, Dunmer, Falmer, and Orsimer. They tried to engineer a machine that could turn a Dwemer into a god, messed it up, and all but one of them simultaneously vanished into thin air when the device misfired. The last living Dwemer has a disease that keeps him in constant pain but also grants eternal life, which is spent living in the dungeon of an insane 4,000 year old Dunmer mage in Morrowind.
> I wish it were in .txt format.
> I've filled a barrel with unread books at Winterhold College, and it would be great to not have to load the entire game to read a few


A virtual library would be nice.


----------



## EasyC

When you enchant, if you use grand soul gems will you get more of an increase in levels than using say a petty soul gem.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> When you enchant, if you use grand soul gems will you get more of an increase in levels than using say a petty soul gem.


It depends. For damage spells, it will give you more remaining charges. For skill enhancements it will give you more %.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Some people refer to the Dwemer as "Dwarves" - the words are interchangable, although the Dwemer were of average human height. They are genetically related to Altmer, Bosmer, Chimer, Dunmer, Falmer, and Orsimer. They tried to engineer a machine that could turn a Dwemer into a god, messed it up, and all but one of them simultaneously vanished into thin air when the device misfired. The last living Dwemer has a disease that keeps him in constant pain but also grants eternal life, which is spent living in the dungeon of an insane 4,000 year old Dunmer mage in Morrowind.
> I wish it were in .txt format.
> I've filled a barrel with unread books at Winterhold College, and it would be great to not have to load the entire game to read a few


Is this true? I thought everyone in Skyrim is alwats saying that no one knows what happened to them.


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It depends. For damage spells, it will give you more remaining charges. For skill enhancements it will give you more %.


I meant when your leveling enchanting, will grand soul gems increase that bar thing more than using petty soul gems.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I've summoned a Unbound Dremora in the conjuration ritual spell in the radiant quests at the Collage of Winterhold ages ago and he's still up here?. How do I get rid of this guy? I only noticed he was still up here when I was fighting a dragon on the first floor and he came down to check out the fight. After the fight I followed him back to his resting spot?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are a ton of implications in this game though some of their lore got mixed up. *I guess the Elder Scrolls plot is their cover their butts plot as they can now validate almost every lore mismatch with "Oh we sent them forward/back in time!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will see how they work it out though. As far as other subtleties, there are a ton of easter eggs lying around;


It's like the force in star wars. All purpose cavity-plot insulation.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

That Dremora is Bad ASS


----------



## Simca

I'm a little surprised there were no further comments after the female nord cosplay was posted.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm a little surprised there were no further comments after the female nord cosplay was posted.


I'm surprised there _were_ comments within a 20 minute time frame after it was posted.

Edit: just looked back; there weren't. Surprise off.


----------



## sockpirate

So i have another enchanting question for you all. So i finally tracked down some Matsers Destruction Robes, 150% mana regen and 25% destruction cost reduction, i disenchanted them to learn the enchant and proceeded to enchant an orcish breastplate with a grand soul, although the result was just 12% reduction and 20% mana regen? What is going on here? My enchanting is at 72 and i am 4/5 of the first perk , insightful enchanter and corpus enchanter.

Shouldnt i have got the same effect as the masters robes? I tried it a few times but still got the same thing


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Had an amazing fight with a bandit on a log across a river.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> If you want to look at your character, press F to change the view mode then press R to put down your weapons/spells


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> how do you zoom out and move the camera without making your body disappear?


I was actually referring to what Boyboyd did. Looks like he paused mid-attack, moved the camera out to the side and took a snap.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> how do you zoom out and move the camera without making your body disappear?


Sorry, i completely missed this.

First type TFC (toggle free cam) into the console
Them TM to pause the game and remove all the HUDs

Then you have to either type TM and enter again, or up arrow and enter to get your console back.


----------



## MKHunt

Whenever I have done TFC it removed my character from view. Does TM change this?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> So i have another enchanting question for you all. So i finally tracked down some Matsers Destruction Robes, 150% mana regen and 25% destruction cost reduction, i disenchanted them to learn the enchant and proceeded to enchant an orcish breastplate with a grand soul, although the result was just 12% reduction and 20% mana regen? What is going on here? My enchanting is at 72 and i am 4/5 of the first perk , insightful enchanter and corpus enchanter.
> Shouldnt i have got the same effect as the masters robes? I tried it a few times but still got the same thing


You have a base value for enchantments. You can improve this through perks, potions, and fortify enchantment items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> I meant when your leveling enchanting, will grand soul gems increase that bar thing more than using petty soul gems.


It should not speed it up. Grand Soul charms serve the purpose during enchanting of either providing full charges for weapons and the level of enhancement for apparel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Whenever I have done TFC it removed my character from view. Does TM change this?


Try zooming out first before you do any of that.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You have a base value for enchantments. You can improve this through perks, potions, and fortify enchantment items.
> It should not speed it up. Grand Soul charms serve the purpose during enchanting of either providing full charges for weapons and the level of enhancement for apparel.
> Try zooming out first before you do any of that.


I am confused, speed what up? All of my other enchantments i have received the full desired effect, the enchant itself from the robes shows i can increase the mana regen and the reduction of destruction cost. I was still only able to get a fraction of what the robes offer. Forgive me if i misunderstood or missed your point? What i am wondering is why did i not get the full effect like on the Masters robes?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> Nude mod, nao!












I would love her to be my companion... in Skyrim







. Where's the co-op patch?!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC*
> 
> When you enchant, if you use grand soul gems will you get more of an increase in levels than using say a petty soul gem.


no, don't waste grand soul gems when your leveling enchanting
petty gives you the exact same amount of skill progression as grand

i sat through and checked this for like 20 minutes









also, when leveling professions use the correct guardian stone to level quicker:
Enchanting: Mage Stone
Smithing: Warrior Stone
Alchemy: Thief stone

gives you a 25% increase of the amount of skill progression you recieve when crafting

hope this helps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> I am confused, speed what up? All of my other enchantments i have received the full desired effect, the enchant itself from the robes shows i can increase the mana regen and the reduction of destruction cost. I was still only able to get a fraction of what the robes offer. Forgive me if i misunderstood or missed your point? What i am wondering is why did i not get the full effect like on the Masters robes?


What gem were you using?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

When you do your enchants, wear items that boost enchanting and drink some enchanting enhancing potions
this will give you the effect your looking for...possibly more if you put enough time into it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love her to be my companion... in Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Where's the co-op patch?!


Why only in Skyrim? I would gladly partner up with her anywhere, any day.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why only in Skyrim? I would gladly partner up with her anywhere, any day.


lol we haven't even seen her face broha...watch, i bet shes fugly as hell....that's why she's wearing the helm


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol we haven't even seen her face broha...watch, i bet shes fugly as hell....that's why she's wearing the helm


Hey if we can apply texture mods in Skyrim, it is only fair if we can apply "texture mods" IRL aka skin treatment and cosmetic surgery.







Besides, if that is the case, she could also chose to keep the helmet on.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol we haven't even seen her face broha...watch, i bet shes fugly as hell....that's why she's wearing the helm


My point exactly. I'm getting a vibe that she's a butter face.

But I bet she'd made a much better companion than Lydia. xD


----------



## Wbroach23

I don't think she's ganna be fugly under the helm you can kinda get a better look if you hit ctrl and scroll up with your mouse lol


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey if we can apply texture mods in Skyrim, it is only fair if we can apply "texture mods" IRL aka skin treatment and cosmetic surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, if that is the case, she could also chose to keep the helmet on.


^this
made
my
day


----------



## _02

Its a dude, you've been had


----------



## Wbroach23

Well this is her and she ain't fugly by no means http://www.jessicanigriofficial.com/ heres where I got that link http://fashionablygeek.com/costumes/skyrim-cosplay-at-gamestop/


----------



## amang

Hi guys, I have a minor problem running Skyrim on 3 screens. I have turned off any 3rd party monitoring tools (like MSI, RivaTuner, etc) prior to launching the game. However, I keep getting this contorted text "SLI x 4" with a vertical green ribbon bar on my left screen.










Do you know how I can get rid of it?


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a minor problem running Skyrim on 3 screens. I have turned off any 3rd party monitoring tools (like MSI, RivaTuner, etc) prior to launching the game. However, I keep getting this contorted text "SLI x 4" with a vertical green ribbon bar on my left screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how I can get rid of it?


Hey, the only thing I can think of that causes that is the Nvidia driver settings, go to your Nvidia control panel and up top it will have a few tabs, click on 3D settings tab and make sure the "show SLI visual"indicator option is off. I hope that works.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Well this is her and she ain't fugly by no means http://www.jessicanigriofficial.com/ heres where I got that link http://fashionablygeek.com/costumes/skyrim-cosplay-at-gamestop/


wow i stand corrected...that's picachu girl right?
dunno where i've seen her but yea...rediculous hot


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> wow i stand corrected...that's picachu girl right?
> dunno where i've seen her but yea...rediculous hot


yup its on her page I was like Daaaang!!! lmao


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey, the only thing I can think of that causes that is the Nvidia driver settings, go to your Nvidia control panel and up top it will have a few tabs, click on 3D settings tab and make sure the "show SLI visual"indicator option is off. I hope that works.


Bingo! That works... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dave12

Daedric is better than dragonbone heavy armor?


----------



## AlvoAsh

Hey guys I have recently ran into a problem in game, Basically I have picked up a couple of quest items on my travels before picking up the quest and with the quest items as you know I cannot drop them then pick them back up for the update,Tthe items i want to drop are Finn's Lute and Pantea's Flute, So I have searched on the net for a fix and managed to find a console command which is player.removeitem 000daba9 1 but i can't get it to work anyone know or have any ideas how this command is supposed to look before I hit enter. Pantea's Flute is item 11 under misc. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## amang

Another query: how do you enable the built-in fps monitoring? I understand that you can toggle 'tdt' from the console terminal, but it doesn't do anything for me. Any idea?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Daedric is better than dragonbone heavy armor?


I believe so. But it's HEAVY. The cuirass alone is 50lbs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Well this is her and she ain't fugly by no means http://www.jessicanigriofficial.com/ heres where I got that link http://fashionablygeek.com/costumes/skyrim-cosplay-at-gamestop/


See guys, no texture and mesh mods needed!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> wow i stand corrected...that's picachu girl right?
> dunno where i've seen her but yea...rediculous hot


I wouldn't go as far as say ridiculously hot, her nose is a bit overly pronounced. That is being picky though, she is hot.


----------



## marduke83

well, I found my first borked quest...

*potential spoiler*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I found the 'souls, black and white' book before starting the quest for it from the librarian dude in the winterhold college, and now I cannot give it to him, cannot place it back in the chest where I'm suposed to get it from as it's labelled a 'quest item'... I'm completely at a loss.. So frustrating.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The command looks right so make sure you have the right item ID. Type player.showinventory and then use Pg Up/Down to navigate and find the exact item ID of those stupid quest items. Hope that helps.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I believe so. But it's HEAVY. The cuirass alone is 50lbs.


I just noticed that the base stats are better when I was making a second set of Dragonbone Heavy because I have dual enchantment now. I don't care about weight I have all the heavy armor perks, so conditioning makes weight 0. I was just concerned I would be wasting time making a Daedric set and then find out that the enchantments aren't as good or something when it's all together.

Is there gear that can be disenchanted to make Fortify Enchantment, like Fortify Smithing?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> well, I found my first borked quest...
> *potential spoiler*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I found the 'souls, black and white' book before starting the quest for it from the librarian dude in the winterhold college, and now I cannot give it to him, cannot place it back in the chest where I'm suposed to get it from as it's labelled a 'quest item'... I'm completely at a loss.. So frustrating.


- setstage "quest name" 10 *YES YOU NEED THE ""
- Talk to him again
- If that still does not work, try resetquest "quest name" and then talk to him again *YES YOU NEED THE ""
- If that still does not work then the following steps:
- player.showinventory
- player.removeitem object ID quantity
- resetquest "quest name"
- player.additem object ID of quest item 1
- Talk to librarian again


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The command looks right so make sure you have the right item ID. Type player.showinventory and then use Pg Up/Down to navigate and find the exact item ID of those stupid quest items. Hope that helps.


Ahaaaa Thanks allot! I couldn't find what the item ID was on the net this has helped me you're a legend OC'ing Noob! +1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I just noticed that the base stats are better when I was making a second set of Dragonbone Heavy because I have dual enchantment now. I don't care about weight I have all the heavy armor perks, so conditioning makes weight 0. I was just concerned I would be wasting time making a Daedric set and then find out that the enchantments aren't as good or something when it's all together.
> Is there gear that can be disenchanted to make Fortify Enchantment, like Fortify Smithing?


There are apparel with skill enhancements like Enchanting and Smithing that you can find and de-enchant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Ahaaaa Thanks allot! I couldn't find what the item ID was on the net this has helped me you're a legend OC'ing Noob! +1


NP glad I could help!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> Nude mod, nao!


Mother of God.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frank08*
> 
> Looks like some one is making an interactive map of Skyrim for Android and iPhone.
> http://androidcommunity.com/dragon-shout-android-app-is-google-maps-for-skyrim-20111129/
> Sweet can't wait!


That would be handy so that I don't have to drag my laptop into my office or try (with great difficulty) to alt-tab out of the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why only in Skyrim? I would gladly partner up with her anywhere, any day.


This is _fantasy_ broseph.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol we haven't even seen her face broha...watch, i bet shes fugly as hell....that's why she's wearing the helm


Who says she needs to take it off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a minor problem running Skyrim on 3 screens. I have turned off any 3rd party monitoring tools (like MSI, RivaTuner, etc) prior to launching the game. However, I keep getting this contorted text "SLI x 4" with a vertical green ribbon bar on my left screen.
> Do you know how I can get rid of it?


Nice mouse pad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Hey guys I have recently ran into a problem in game, Basically I have picked up a couple of quest items on my travels before picking up the quest and with the quest items as you know I cannot drop them then pick them back up for the update,Tthe items i want to drop are Finn's Lute and Pantea's Flute, So I have searched on the net for a fix and managed to find a console command which is player.removeitem 000daba9 1 but i can't get it to work anyone know or have any ideas how this command is supposed to look before I hit enter. Pantea's Flute is item 11 under misc. Many thanks in advance.


Why not just do the relevant quests for the items? After that you can get rid of them. If I'm not mistaken, quest items don't factor into weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Another query: how do you enable the built-in fps monitoring? I understand that you can toggle 'tdt' from the console terminal, but it doesn't do anything for me. Any idea?


Why not just use Fraps? It uses hardly any resources (unless recording 1080p videos, LOL) and works for all games.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Why not just do the relevant quests for the items? After that you can get rid of them. If I'm not mistaken, quest items don't factor into weight.


Can't drop quest items. So if you pick them up beforehand you're pretty much buggered out for the quest they relate to.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - setstage "quest name" 10 *YES YOU NEED THE ""
> - Talk to him again
> - If that still does not work, try resetquest "quest name" and then talk to him again *YES YOU NEED THE ""
> - If that still does not work then the following steps:
> - player.showinventory
> - player.removeitem object ID quantity
> - resetquest "quest name"
> - player.additem object ID of quest item 1
> - Talk to librarian again


Cheers mate, will try it out later.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For anyone who want's to have some fun messing with console commands:

- setscale 0.1,1,10 -> Makes you petite, normal, or Andre the Giant
- setnpcweight 1-100 -> Tired of your wife packing on a few extra pounds staying home all day manning the "store?" Want to make an NPC fat? This is the command for you! If only it was this easy in real life
- player.addperk perkID -> Adds desired perks
- player.placeatme NPCID -> Summons NPC to you
- Player.moveto -> Opposite of ^^^
- setdecapitationchanceto 0-100 -> Much LOLz


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Fail... double post!


----------



## Sukach

I think it's updating to 1.2 or whatever right now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> This is _fantasy_ broseph.


The game is fantasy. That chick is clearly real life. Unless something happened to video game photorealism that I missed.


----------



## edalbkrad

quick question:

Does anyone else lose at least 10 minimum fps when turning on 2xAA?

My sig rig runs skyrim fine on preset high settings at 1600x900. minimum of 37 fps.
But if I turn on 2x AA, the minimum fps drops to 19


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> quick question:
> Does anyone else lose at least 10 minimum fps when turning on 2xAA?
> My sig rig runs skyrim fine on preset high settings at 1600x900. minimum of 37 fps.
> But if I turn on 2x AA, the minimum fps drops to 19


Try the 4GB patch. It has fixed a bunch of issues such as textures coming up purple, lightning issues, CTD's, and other memory address performance issues.


----------



## _02

Anyone know if you can write custom console scripts?

Such as a script to execute multiple commands from a key bind or a single console command.

Feel free to point me somewhere to read - I haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Can't drop quest items. So if you pick them up beforehand you're pretty much buggered out for the quest they relate to.


No joke. Re-read. I said why not do the quests outright, after which you can get rid of them. Search for the item at the Skyrim Wiki, find out what quest it relates to, profit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For anyone who want's to have some fun messing with console commands:
> - setscale 0.1,1,10 -> Makes you petite, normal, or Andre the Giant
> - setnpcweight 1-100 -> Tired of your wife packing on a few extra pounds staying home all day manning the "store?" Want to make an NPC fat? This is the command for you! If only it was this easy in real life
> - player.addperk perkID -> Adds desired perks
> - player.placeatme NPCID -> Summons NPC to you
> - Player.moveto -> Opposite of ^^^
> - setdecapitationchanceto 0-100 -> Much LOLz


LOL, I've never heard of that last one. Wonder what it's set to by default? I've never decapitated anyone yet (that I've noticed). It would be funny if, after setting the value to 100, to shoot someone's head off with an arrow.

Speaking of arrows, I've had an arrow sticking out of my neck for at least the last hour of gameplay. Double-U tee eff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The game is fantasy. That chick is clearly real life. Unless something happened to video game photorealism that I missed.


Real life, eh? Know any actual Nord warriors running around?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> No joke. Re-read. I said why not do the quests outright, after which you can get rid of them. Search for the item at the Skyrim Wiki, find out what quest it relates to, profit.


Sometimes even when you try to do the quests, it still will not remove the item. There are also bugs that the NPC will give you the quest completion dialogue, but the quest never completes. Quests can also complete but fail to drop off the journal OR remove quest items. It happens sometimes.


----------



## CravinR1

So how do you take the screen shot? Printscreen doesn't seem to work ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So how do you take the screen shot? Printscreen doesn't seem to work ?


If you are using steam, F12 I believe.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sometimes even when you try to do the quests, it still will not remove the item. There are also bugs that the NPC will give you the quest completion dialogue, but the quest never completes. Quests can also complete but fail to drop off the journal OR remove quest items. It happens sometimes.


That hasn't happened to me yet. Isn't there a console command, like in Oblivion, that completes your active quest?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> No joke. Re-read. I said why not do the quests outright, after which you can get rid of them. Search for the item at the Skyrim Wiki, find out what quest it relates to, profit.
> LOL, I've never heard of that last one. Wonder what it's set to by default? I've never decapitated anyone yet (that I've noticed). It would be funny if, after setting the value to 100, to shoot someone's head off with an arrow.
> Speaking of arrows, I've had an arrow sticking out of my neck for at least the last hour of gameplay. Double-U tee eff.
> Real life, eh? Know any actual Nord warriors running around?


well there are Vampires and Lichens running the streets of L.A.
why not Nordic Warriors









Vampires
Lichens


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> That hasn't happened to me yet. Isn't there a console command, like in Oblivion, that completes your active quest?


setstage "quest name" stage # where the stage # will be the last stage.


----------



## kcuestag

I've seen that the 1.2 patch for PS3 broke lots of stuff like the dragons flying backwards;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YaNZHfdCF_0

Now, does this affect us PC players too? Because my Steam just updated Skyrim, I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Boyboyd

awwww

so i joined the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



stormcloaks



and we attacked


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



whiterun



and


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



lydia stopped being my ally. she didn't even attack or confront me, just disappeared.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> awwww
> so i joined the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stormcloaks
> 
> 
> and we attacked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> whiterun
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lydia stopped being my ally. she didn't even attack or confront me, just disappeared.


Did you buy Breezehome in Whiterun? If so, she is probably there. Otherwise she will be in the Dragonreach or possibly Blue Palace.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> awwww
> so i joined the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stormcloaks
> 
> 
> and we attacked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> whiterun
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lydia stopped being my ally. she didn't even attack or confront me, just disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you buy Breezehome in Whiterun? If so, she is probably there. Otherwise she will be in the Dragonreach or possibly Blue Palace.
Click to expand...

I checked my breezehome. I'll check those other places though. Thanks.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Do you actually claim cities when you join the stormcloaks or Imperials?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Do you actually claim cities when you join the stormcloaks or Imperials?


Sort of... The Jarl will be replaced by a yes man for whatever faction comes out on top, and the exiled Jarl will either go to Windhelm or Solitude.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd actually much rather have gone with the Imperials. But this is my 2nd playthough and i wanted to explore all the options.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> awwww
> so i joined the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stormcloaks
> 
> 
> and we attacked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> whiterun
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lydia stopped being my ally. she didn't even attack or confront me, just disappeared.


Really? I didnt lose lydia when I did that









Edit: Im still avoiding all patches, my game is running fine without them, the minor hiccups Ive run across Ive been able to fix them so far.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I checked my breezehome. I'll check those other places though. Thanks.


If you truly cannot find her again, there are a couple of things you can do:

- help "lydia" 0
- player.moveto NPC ID or player.placeatme NPC ID
- If she no longer wants to be your follower then
- Click on her to pull up her RefID
- addfac 5C84D 0 or 1 (doesn't actually matter)
- Talk to her!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you truly cannot find her again, there are a couple of things you can do:
> - help "lydia" 0
> - player.moveto NPC ID or player.placeatme NPC ID
> - If she no longer wants to be your follower then
> - Click on her to pull up her RefID
> - addfac 5C84D 0 or 1 (doesn't actually matter)
> - Talk to her!


Oh sweet, thanks.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've seen that the 1.2 patch for PS3 broke lots of stuff like the dragons flying backwards;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YaNZHfdCF_0
> Now, does this affect us PC players too? Because my Steam just updated Skyrim, I hope it doesn't.


No backward flying Dragons here bud


----------



## Simca

So I went out for an hour and a half walk through my town and passing through the woodsy area, I couldn't help but spot a few things that reminded me of Skyrim.

I also compared real life visuals to Skyrim and wondered if they'd incorporate blowing leaves into Elder Scrolls VI.

That's sad, huh?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So I went out for an hour and a half walk through my town and passing through the woodsy area, I couldn't help but spot a few things that reminded me of Skyrim.
> I also compared real life visuals to Skyrim and wondered if they'd incorporate blowing leaves into Elder Scrolls VI.
> That's sad, huh?


Me and my friends got drunk and planned out our zombie apocalypse escape plan, so it's not sad at all. Humans, especially creative ones, always have a penchant for fantasies, or if you act on them, delusions.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So I went out for an hour and a half walk through my town and passing through the woodsy area, I couldn't help but spot a few things that reminded me of Skyrim.
> I also compared real life visuals to Skyrim and wondered if they'd incorporate blowing leaves into Elder Scrolls VI.
> That's sad, huh?


Inspiration.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've seen that the 1.2 patch for PS3 broke lots of stuff like the dragons flying backwards;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YaNZHfdCF_0
> Now, does this affect us PC players too? Because my Steam just updated Skyrim, I hope it doesn't.


I saw that and am afraid to let Steam patch the game.









I've been playing Skyrim independent of Steam since release anyway just because I'm not a fan of the layout of Steam and the fact that they find the need to spam you with ads as soon as the application opens.

Can anyone confirm or deny that their dragons are flying straight and attacking true with patch 1.2?


----------



## xFyre

Latest patch, latest beta drivers, and SLI support is still a broken mess. Understandable, and Nvidia is bound to fix it on the next WHQL release, but still.

For example, while standing just inside the gate of whiterun, I get ~46 FPS, 65-70% usage on both cards. If I turn SLI off, the one card will still only be used up to 70% and I'll still get ~46FPS.

Is this happening to everyone? Is there some SLI fix I am not aware of?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Latest patch, latest beta drivers, and SLI support is still a broken mess. Understandable, and Nvidia is bound to fix it on the next WHQL release, but still.
> For example, while standing just inside the gate of whiterun, I get ~46 FPS, 65-70% usage on both cards. If I turn SLI off, the one card will still only be used up to 70% and I'll still get ~46FPS.
> Is this happening to everyone? Is there some SLI fix I am not aware of?


I think you'll find it because the game only runs on two CPU threads!
And so the game is being bottle necked by or CPU, at 25% CPU usage


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I think you'll find it because the game only runs on two CPU threads!
> And so the game is being bottle necked by or CPU, at 25% CPU usage


Your post was totally incomprehensible.

Regardless, none of my cores are maxed out, nor did I ever expect this game to do so. This is simply a matter of poor engine optimization and a not-very-final SLI profile by Nvidia.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Your post was totally incomprehensible.
> Regardless, none of my cores are maxed out, nor did I ever expect this game to do so. This is simply a matter of poor engine optimization and a not-very-final SLI profile by Nvidia.


if you think thats bad try the game in eyefinity







it "works" kinda but its so bad i just ended up playing it on one screen.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Your post was totally incomprehensible.
> *Regardless, none of my cores are maxed out*, nor did I ever expect this game to do so. This is simply a matter of poor engine optimization and a not-very-final SLI profile by Nvidia.


Regardless, none of my cores are maxed out









Windows doesn't let just two core max out!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> No backward flying Dragons here bud


This is not the worst bug. Worst one in 1.2 being that magic resistance, effects (Like magic protection against frost, fire and things do not work.). Also natural resistances do not work.

I think my game suffers from this bug after 1.2. I was about to fight a frost dragon which I almost took down the other day, I pulled my Shield with 40% frost resistance (Which I used the other day, when patch 1.1) and it did not seem to work anylonger. (When 1.2 patch)


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> if you think thats bad try the game in eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it "works" kinda but its so bad i just ended up playing it on one screen.


Yeah, I've heard it's pretty bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Regardless, none of my cores are maxed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows doesn't let just two core max out!


Listen, I'm *really* trying to understand your posts, but to me they just look like you ran them through Google Translate a couple of times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> This is not the worst bug. Worst one in 1.2 being that magic resistance, effects (Like magic protection against frost, fire and things do not work.). Also natural resistances do not work.
> I think my game suffers from this bug after 1.2. I was about to fight a frost dragon which I almost took down the other day, I pulled my Shield with 40% frost resistance (Which I used the other day, when patch 1.1) and it did not seem to work anylonger. (When 1.2 patch)


Also, it seems to be crashing more often than 1.1 did. The LAA Launcher works pretty well for preventing random crashes for whatever reason, though.

And that promised fix for the remapped menu keys doesn't seem to be working either. Way to go :V


----------



## knoxy_14

anyone figure out how to fix all the CTD thats going on it did it before the patch and now its worse after the patch


----------



## =Tac=

So for now those of use on 1.1 should tell Steam not to update?


----------



## subassy

I have a theory about the crash to desktops, feel free to tell me it is a load of crap...

I have two screens and always play on monitor one. Monitor 2 is to the right of 1 and my task bar is vertical up the right side of monitor 2...

I have noticed when I move my mouse too much to the right, like when I'm trying to spin around or what have you, the icons pinned to task bar will actually highlight and a sub-menu will pop out as if the mouse cursor were left hovering over that icon for a second or two...

So my theory is there's some kind of weird glitch where the mouse is mirrored on both screens and/or the boundaries of the game or not defined properly and thus we're essentially clicking outside the game too many times which makes the game finally crash. Something like that.

Easy way to test this theory: play in windowed mode for a little while. Okay, I'll play in this weird way and test. Of course My game has only crashed twice since I had it.

If someone with constant crashes would also test this theory we might be able to determine what's going on...


----------



## knoxy_14

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1013#content

this is suppose to fix stuff


----------



## EasyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> no, don't waste grand soul gems when your leveling enchanting
> petty gives you the exact same amount of skill progression as grand
> i sat through and checked this for like 20 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, when leveling professions use the correct guardian stone to level quicker:
> Enchanting: Mage Stone
> Smithing: Warrior Stone
> Alchemy: Thief stone
> gives you a 25% increase of the amount of skill progression you recieve when crafting
> hope this helps


Thanks heaps buddy, that answers it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I have a theory about the crash to desktops, feel free to tell me it is a load of crap...
> I have two screens and always play on monitor one. Monitor 2 is to the right of 1 and my task bar is vertical up the right side of monitor 2...
> I have noticed when I move my mouse too much to the right, like when I'm trying to spin around or what have you, the icons pinned to task bar will actually highlight and a sub-menu will pop out as if the mouse cursor were left hovering over that icon for a second or two...
> So my theory is there's some kind of weird glitch where the mouse is mirrored on both screens and/or the boundaries of the game or not defined properly and thus we're essentially clicking outside the game too many times which makes the game finally crash. Something like that.
> Easy way to test this theory: play in windowed mode for a little while. Okay, I'll play in this weird way and test. Of course My game has only crashed twice since I had it.
> If someone with constant crashes would also test this theory we might be able to determine what's going on...


CTD's are generally caused by the following things:

- Insufficient memory address due to 2GB cap so game is unable to load or completely render textures, hence causing game to crash
- Conflicts with existing software, typically graphical software such as codecs or drivers
- Conflicts between or with mods or bad mod files
- Corrupt game or game preference files causing the game to be unable to be loaded


----------



## BradleyW

What is the exact issue with 1.2 except possible crashing? I heard that it disabled mods from working.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the exact issue with 1.2 except possible crashing? I heard that it disabled mods from working.


This is just scratching the surface, but here are some of the issues coming up for people:

- Dragons flying backwards
- Resistances no longer apply
- Dragons die and fly away
- Continued lag and mouse lag


----------



## =Tac=

Maybe the dragons quicksave now before dying, allowing them to get up and fly off if they die.


----------



## MKHunt

Oh man this update sounds undesirable. Why do things get worse when they 'fix' stuff. Is this supposed to be a Mr. Bean video?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Maybe the dragons quicksave now before dying, allowing them to get up and fly off if they die.


That would be such a troll move. I have already had 3 dragons fly away with almost no life even before the patch.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Oh man this update sounds undesirable. Why do things get worse when they 'fix' stuff. Is this supposed to be a Mr. Bean video?


This is Bethesda we are talking about. The quality of their program has always been crappy and it doesn't help that they seem to push the onus of fixing things more towards the consumer and modding community through their traditional lack of action. Bethesda games have always had great stories, but almost every single release have all been buggy as hell. FO3 was probably the worst before Skyrim.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

You guys with your mods....

Savor the game. I'm on my second run. Here's my plans:

Play as Nord Warrior. Noble reputation, secret thief/assassin when money is tight.

Play as Mage. Be a good boy until I'm strong. Then become a mightly lord. If I don't like you, I'll kill you in public. The guard doesn't stand a chance. All are doomed.

Play as an assassin. All will fear me. If I am overwhelmed, I simply.... disappear.

Then mod the game to the equivalent of Oblivion's FCOM and Qarls TP3.
You know. After most bugs are worked out? yeah.

Oh, and I only have had 1 bug.
uploading to youtube now.


----------



## Toology

Is there anyway of removing this update , my game use to be perfect but now dragons fly backwards. Can you revert to an older version on steam?


----------



## blackbalt89

Why, oh why does Bethesda have to ruin every game they patch?

The only time I'm going to let Steam update my games is when a DX11 patch comes for Skyrim, and since that's never coming I think you all know where I stand.

I don't have time to screw around doing this and that in order to get a game to play after a patch ruined it.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Those with bugs, post your mods here.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've seen that the 1.2 patch for PS3 broke lots of stuff like the dragons flying backwards;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YaNZHfdCF_0
> Now, does this affect us PC players too? Because my Steam just updated Skyrim, I hope it doesn't.


Just when I didn't think they could make dragon flight any worse.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6ueCKGFwqY


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is Bethesda we are talking about. The quality of their program has always been crappy and it doesn't help that they seem to push the onus of fixing things more towards the consumer and modding community through their traditional lack of action. Bethesda games have always had great stories, but almost every single release have all been buggy as hell. FO3 was probably the worst before Skyrim.


My FO3 experience was on the 360, as was Oblivion. Both seemed to be less buggy than Skyrim. I also don't recall Morrowind being horribly buggy which I had for the Xbox original. No internet connection on the old box, either. Of course, I probably wasn't paying as close attention back the either


----------



## qbical

Steam did the patch today and I was pretty nervous loading the game, but ironically enough on my first load a dragon instantly swooped down and attacked me at the mage school lol
phew

on a side note i really hated this chick.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> Your post was totally incomprehensible.
> Regardless, none of my cores are maxed out, nor did I ever expect this game to do so. This is simply a matter of poor engine optimization and a not-very-final SLI profile by Nvidia.


It's actually not incomprehensible. The only flaw in his logic is that you're getting the same GPU usage w/one card as you are w/two, even at the same FPS.

If your problem were actually caused entirely by CPU bottleneck (which would perfectly explain why the FPS is the same w/one card or two) the usage on the two cards in SLI should be significantly lower than the usage % on the single card. But they are virtually identical, which *implies* (but doesn't quite 'prove') that the bottleneck lies (at least partly) elsewhere.

Furthermore, the presumption that this is strictly a 'SLI Glitch' is confounded by the observation that your GPU usage % remains lower then 99%, even when you run the game on one card. If the problem were strictly w/SLI, your single card usage would not be so low









I can tell you one other thing for certain: You are far from alone AFA this issue goes!!! Particularly in the larger cities, for pretty much everyone that plays it, the game has a problem with a vexing combination of low FPS AND low GPU usage.

Now, I've done some cursory testing on the phenomenon, and what my tests suggest to me thus far is that whatever is causing this situation, it does NOT exhibit the usual traits seen in EITHER a GPU OR A CPU bottlenecked condition.

Rather, it appears to be caused by either a game/driver glitch, or a 'platform' bottleneck (examples of which are: a system memory bandwidth limitation, or code that is generating an abnormal number of cache misses in your CPU, or even a lack of PCI-Ex bandwidth)

My first suspicion is that there is an excessive amount of texture swapping going on in these scenes, either within the vram itself, or between the vram and system ram. Another possibility is that these scenes for some reason are requiring a huge amount of memory bandwidth ... which is NOT something that is monitored under the 'GPU usage' metric, i.e. if you run out of memory bandwidth on your card, it will cause other parts of your GPU to slow down, and thus cause GPU usage % to fall.

Fortunately, most of the possibilities I've been able to come up with are of 'software' nature, and as such, I expect the necessary patch (either driver or game) to eventually come out to clear up the issue.

This being said, there's no question that in some times/parts of this game, you WILL be CPU-bottlenecked. Check the Tom's article re: Skyrim performance to see proof that the game uses only two cores, and that it is, on average, a relatively CPU-dependent game, even on Ultra at 1080p resolution in a single GTX570 config.

Fact is, you can still be getting CPU BN's no matter what you see in your Task Manager (or any other similar tool) as far CPU usage, because that monitoring system doesn't accurately represent what's actually going on w/your processor itself.

The behavior of the TM when running Skyrim provides a perfect example of what I mean on this point, actually. If you compile all your CPU usage onto one graph, when running a quad, you will never get >50% total cpu usage (except occasional spikes due to other apps), no matter how low you set your gfx settings (i.e. no matter how high your FPS). Furthermore, Tom's review shows there's no benefit to having >2 cores in terms of the games perf, which is more evidence that this is a dual-threaded game.

HOWEVER, if you look at the individual 'core' usage graphs in TM when running Skyrim, it will APPEAR as though all four cores are 'being used' by the game.

Which means that, in essence, the individual 'core' usage graphs in Task Manager are actually lying to you. Well, not really 'lying', but they don't actually tell you ... what you would probably logically assume they are telling you. Those 'core usage' graphs in TM ... they don't really mean a damn thing, and as such should NEVER be used as a means by which to rule out CPU bottlenecking









Proper way to test for CPU BN is to increase your chip's clock speed, and compare the % increase in clocks to the % increase in FPS. The closer that ratio is to 1, the more cpu-dependent you are (in that particular spot, in that particular game, at those particular settings/res/etc).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbical*
> 
> Steam did the patch today and I was pretty nervous loading the game, but ironically enough on my first load a dragon instantly swooped down and attacked me at the mage school lol
> phew
> on a side note i really hated this chick.


Wasn't she that willow wisp mother in that cave who drop the wisp wrappings? She was a PITA to kill.


----------



## brettjv

Wow, Simca ... MAJOR spoiler foul (and noob, WHY YOU QUOTE SPOILER!?!). Your post has been held for moderation. Please don't do that again girlfriend!


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbical*
> 
> Steam did the patch today and I was pretty nervous loading the game, but ironically enough on my first load a dragon instantly swooped down and attacked me at the mage school lol
> phew
> on a side note i really hated this chick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wasn't she that willow wisp mother in that cave who drop the wisp wrappings? She was a PITA to kill.


I hated her too. I found her at shrine near Windhelm. I had no cold resistance or fire magic... would've been nice.


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wasn't she that willow wisp mother in that cave who drop the wisp wrappings? She was a PITA to kill.


yes sir you are correct. she is one of the many many bosses in the staff of Mangus (sp?) quest. I had to quit after her and i am about out of pots and the one good run I had killing her she wasted my companion so I had to restart :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> I hated her too. I found her at shrine near Windhelm. I had no cold resistance or fire magic... would've been nice.


I used a decent cold resist pot and it didnt seem to help that much. she had that stupid triple ice spike with aimbot skills and endless mana lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> Whenever I have done TFC it removed my character from view. Does TM change this?


If you have a shield, it is very easy to kill her. Run up to her and bash her until she staggers or dazes. If you are using a battle mage without a shield, the best way to kill her is to keep ward ready in one hand and lightning in the other. If you are an archer or assassin, there really is no easy way to kill her.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Wow, Simca ... MAJOR spoiler foul (and noob, WHY YOU QUOTE SPOILER!?!). Your post has been held for moderation. Please don't do that again girlfriend!


My bad







That was really stupid of me to quote it myself.


----------



## Slow*Jim

My level 23 WereOrc with Aela

Still working on my smithing/enchanting so my armor isn't really up to par, but I don't have any trouble pwning everything I come across with my Epic Elven Bow and Warhammer. Of course, I can just morph into a Werewolf and 1-shot just about anything as I've gotten pretty good with the running power attack. And if I can't do the werewolf thing, Berserker Rage lets me 2-shot most bosses. If things get really ugly, I summon an Atronach and use the Spectral Assassin power to take some of the attention away from me.

Just updated to the 1.2 patch and installed pretty much all of the top 25 mods from SkyrimNexus... no CTD's or issues so far. Was having horrible framerates yesterday when I was tweaking my INI, but lowering the iShadowMapResolution to 4096 fixed the issue.


----------



## Nexus6

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!
I can't fast travel anymore ever since the update 1.2.
This game is getting broken even more.


----------



## =Tac=

Jeez steam... why you no let me play without updating?









Oh well, time to fight moon walking dragons!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> 
> My level 23 WereOrc with Aela
> Still working on my smithing/enchanting so my armor isn't really up to par, but I don't have any trouble pwning everything I come across with my Epic Elven Bow and Warhammer. Of course, I can just morph into a Werewolf and 1-shot just about anything as I've gotten pretty good with the running power attack. And if I can't do the werewolf thing, Berserker Rage lets me 2-shot most bosses. If things get really ugly, I summon an Atronach and use the Spectral Assassin power to take some of the attention away from me.
> Just updated to the 1.2 patch and installed pretty much all of the top 25 mods from SkyrimNexus... no CTD's or issues so far. Was having horrible framerates yesterday when I was tweaking my INI, but lowering the iShadowMapResolution to 4096 fixed the issue.


I have my difficulty all the way up, so the only thing I can one shot are bunnies, deers, goats, and possibly mudcrabs...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> ARE YOU KIDDING ME!!!!!
> I can't fast travel anymore ever since the update 1.2.
> This game is getting broken even more.


What happens when you try to fast travel?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What happens when you try to fast travel?


It kicks me back out to the game. Usually, when you hover to a destination you have found, it asks you whether you want to fast travel to the location.
Since the update, there is no pop-up, and just simply kicks me out of the map and back to the game. I've been riding Shadowmere and paying the caravans as travel. This SUX big time!!!!!!

I've tried restoring to an older TESV.exe, used the 4GB LAA patch to no avail.




































I'd rather fight flying backwards Dragons anyday than slow travelling everywhere.


----------



## =Tac=

So far my game is still stable, but not it starts to stutter (GPU usage drops to 20% when it happens). Graphics were reset to default high when I launched so maybe somethings changed there, or maybe this patch runs poorer on my computer.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

*Those of you experiencing crashes, or other "broken" elements, have you tried disabling mods?*


----------



## Nexus6

No mods. Just a ton of patches and rubber band aids just to get Skyrim running.


----------



## Metaldude

1.2 is running fine for me. Been on about 3 hours tonight and haven't really noticed anything different. 290.xx beta drivers, lots of mods, 4GB launcher.


----------



## Milamber

So I was going for a morning stroll on my horse through a valley on my way to the dark brotherhood, it's a long trip from where I am so I got up early and headed out since I never like travelling of a night (the game is so immersive in 3D) and I came across an ORC who wanted to a honourable death, so I did just that and changed into a werewolf and ripped him up!


----------



## Slow*Jim

Me and my posse


----------



## Boyboyd

Don't look now, but I think there's a ghost behind you...


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So I was going for a morning stroll on my horse through a valley on my way to the dark brotherhood, it's a long trip from where I am so I got up early and headed out since I never like travelling of a night (the game is so immersive in 3D) and I came across an ORC who wanted to a honourable death, so I did just that and changed into a werewolf and ripped him up!


No joke I did the exact same thing! I went strait from where the chick was who told me where the sanctuary was! Haha. Except I was nice and took off my armour to be fair


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Wow, Simca ... MAJOR spoiler foul (and noob, WHY YOU QUOTE SPOILER!?!). Your post has been held for moderation. Please don't do that again girlfriend!


I basically just said I accomplished the goal that you set out to do at the beginning of the game and was wondering if that was the end >_>

I went and looked it up anyway and it is the end. Wow, that kinda' sucks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> 
> Me and my posse


Man... Aela has got to be the easiest female dog around. LOL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I basically just said I accomplished the goal that you set out to do at the beginning of the game and was wondering if that was the end >_>
> I went and looked it up anyway and it is the end. Wow, that kinda' sucks.


Don't feel bad. What I did was even dumber. I cautioned you about spoilers and proceeded to quote it.


----------



## Fortunex

So half the time someone is talking, it will auto-skip to the next part of the chat/speech/whatever without giving me a chance to listen to it or read it.









This is probably the buggiest game I've ever played, tied with League of Legends.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I basically just said I accomplished the goal that you set out to do at the beginning of the game and was wondering if that was the end >_>
> I went and looked it up anyway and it is the end. Wow, that kinda' sucks.


Read only if you've finished Bioshock:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Imagine if Bioshock was only two weeks old and someone posted 'Hey, is this part where I fight and kill Atlas (aka Frank Fontaine) the end of the game?' ... without spoiler tags











Okay, what you did was maybe not that bad, but ... hopefully you get the idea ... telling everyone what happens at the end of a brand new game like this w/o spoiler tags ... is a _faux-pas_.


----------



## sockpirate

Where do i find the enchanting potions ?


----------



## EfemaN

I'm wondering if someone can shed some light on this for me...

I know that this game is very CPU-intensive, I've seen the benchmarks. Maybe my knowledge of CPUs is lacking, but does the following make sense?

-Standing in Markarth, staring at some part of the city.
-GPU usage ~70%, ~75% of VRAM utilized
-Process Monitor telling me 2 threads with ~20% CPU usage; Task Manager looked as if 4 threads were active, one steady ~75%, other three ~25%.
-Getting steady ~40fps in game...

I just would assume that, if neither my CPU nor my GPU are maxed, the game should run at 60fps; otherwise, something is wrong. Am I being naive?

P.S. This is a very specific example to illustrate the situation; there are places I get 60fps, and there are places (common) that I get a healthy bit less than 60fps. This is on Ultra settings, FXAA off.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Where do i find the enchanting potions ?


You make them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Blue Butterfly Wing + Snowberry


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Where do i find the enchanting potions ?
> 
> 
> 
> You make them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Butterfly Wing + Snowberry
Click to expand...

on top of that the potion shops have them now and then.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Hm, the latest update specifically said "dragon corpses now clean up properly" but I still have twitching dead dragons all over, with and without skin.


----------



## jdip

I was going to enchant my legendary armor and sword but then I noticed that with enchanting, the armor rating and damage would be going way down after enchanting. Can you not enchant already upgraded weapons? Are you supposed to enchant in stock form and then upgrade after?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I was going to enchant my legendary armor and sword but then I noticed that with enchanting, the armor rating and damage would be going way down after enchanting. Can you not enchant already upgraded weapons? Are you supposed to enchant in stock form and then upgrade after?


Hm, don't know why armor ratings would decrease. That doesn't happen for me. You have to have arcane smithing to improve already enchanted weapons, so if you don't have that perk, it's best to improve the weapon as much as possible before enchanting.


----------



## mxthunder

Game ran OK on my AMD build, would CTD once in a while.
With my new intel build, it BSOD's every 40 minutes or so. I only have a few simple ini tweaks done, and my OC is 8 hour prime stable.

I have not done the sound fix or the 4gb change yet.


----------



## xFyre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> It's actually not incomprehensible. The only flaw in his logic is that you're getting the same GPU usage w/one card as you are w/two, even at the same FPS.
> If your problem were actually caused entirely by CPU bottleneck (which would perfectly explain why the FPS is the same w/one card or two) the usage on the two cards in SLI should be significantly lower than the usage % on the single card. But they are virtually identical, which *implies* (but doesn't quite 'prove') that the bottleneck lies (at least partly) elsewhere.
> Furthermore, the presumption that this is strictly a 'SLI Glitch' is confounded by the observation that your GPU usage % remains lower then 99%, even when you run the game on one card. If the problem were strictly w/SLI, your single card usage would not be so low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you one other thing for certain: You are far from alone AFA this issue goes!!! Particularly in the larger cities, for pretty much everyone that plays it, the game has a problem with a vexing combination of low FPS AND low GPU usage.
> Now, I've done some cursory testing on the phenomenon, and what my tests suggest to me thus far is that whatever is causing this situation, it does NOT exhibit the usual traits seen in EITHER a GPU OR A CPU bottlenecked condition.
> Rather, it appears to be caused by either a game/driver glitch, or a 'platform' bottleneck (examples of which are: a system memory bandwidth limitation, or code that is generating an abnormal number of cache misses in your CPU, or even a lack of PCI-Ex bandwidth)
> My first suspicion is that there is an excessive amount of texture swapping going on in these scenes, either within the vram itself, or between the vram and system ram. Another possibility is that these scenes for some reason are requiring a huge amount of memory bandwidth ... which is NOT something that is monitored under the 'GPU usage' metric, i.e. if you run out of memory bandwidth on your card, it will cause other parts of your GPU to slow down, and thus cause GPU usage % to fall.
> Fortunately, most of the possibilities I've been able to come up with are of 'software' nature, and as such, I expect the necessary patch (either driver or game) to eventually come out to clear up the issue.
> This being said, there's no question that in some times/parts of this game, you WILL be CPU-bottlenecked. Check the Tom's article re: Skyrim performance to see proof that the game uses only two cores, and that it is, on average, a relatively CPU-dependent game, even on Ultra at 1080p resolution in a single GTX570 config.
> Fact is, you can still be getting CPU BN's no matter what you see in your Task Manager (or any other similar tool) as far CPU usage, because that monitoring system doesn't accurately represent what's actually going on w/your processor itself.
> The behavior of the TM when running Skyrim provides a perfect example of what I mean on this point, actually. If you compile all your CPU usage onto one graph, when running a quad, you will never get >50% total cpu usage (except occasional spikes due to other apps), no matter how low you set your gfx settings (i.e. no matter how high your FPS). Furthermore, Tom's review shows there's no benefit to having >2 cores in terms of the games perf, which is more evidence that this is a dual-threaded game.
> HOWEVER, if you look at the individual 'core' usage graphs in TM when running Skyrim, it will APPEAR as though all four cores are 'being used' by the game.
> Which means that, in essence, the individual 'core' usage graphs in Task Manager are actually lying to you. Well, not really 'lying', but they don't actually tell you ... what you would probably logically assume they are telling you. Those 'core usage' graphs in TM ... they don't really mean a damn thing, and as such should NEVER be used as a means by which to rule out CPU bottlenecking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper way to test for CPU BN is to increase your chip's clock speed, and compare the % increase in clocks to the % increase in FPS. The closer that ratio is to 1, the more cpu-dependent you are (in that particular spot, in that particular game, at those particular settings/res/etc).


That is an impressive post, thanks! Still, my cards frequently go all the way up to 99% in Skyrim. I pointed out Whiterun in my post because I was getting low fps without complete GPU usage.

Even if, say, I get 100FPS with both cards at 99%, then disable SLI and go back into the game, I'll still get the same framerate with just one card.


----------



## michinmuri

Now that I have the newest patch from Steam (as of 11-30-11) my Val mod's keep Skyrim from even loading the continue/save/load main screen. Anyone else having this issue and if so what did you do to cure it other than disable those mods at the main screen?


----------



## allan871

Never played Elder Scroll before but really tempted to try Skyrim because of this song..


----------



## willis888

Has anyone figured out how to calculate the number of charges that will be used up by swinging an enchanted weapon?

I noticed that my character gets unlimited use of an Ebony Sword enchanted with Frost and Shock damage, but I'm not sure which skill or effect makes it that way. Is it 100 enchanting? Or 100 Destruction? Or 100% cost reduction on casting Destruction spells?


----------



## WC_EEND

for some wierd reason, the update for skyrim lowered my FPS from 45-50 to 25-30 aren't updates meant to make the game run better?


----------



## Thingamajig

Accurately represents gameplay:


----------



## cavallino

The updates didn't fix the CTDs and I still find a bunch of problems.

I am very tolerant with bugs in this game but fixing the CTD issues should have been priority numero uno.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> The updates didn't fix the CTDs and I still find a bunch of problems.
> I am very tolerant with bugs in this game but fixing the CTD issues should have been priority numero uno.


use the 4gb launcher...I was CTDing about 2-3 per hour, since using the 4gb .exe i havent crashed once after multiple hours of play.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> The updates didn't fix the CTDs and I still find a bunch of problems.
> I am very tolerant with bugs in this game but fixing the CTD issues should have been priority numero uno.


True, but who cares, the 4GB LAA mod fixes CTD's, multicolored objects with no textures, even a small frame rate boost. I could care less if Bethesda ever fixes it, because it probably wouldn't be as effective of a fix as the 4GB mod.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

so i was fighting a dragon yesterday and when i hit him, it did that "kill cutscene thing"...so normaly when the dragon should have died and i shulda dismounted him....he comes back from the dead (with me still on him standing still...) and starts flying....

at first i was like "oh this is BADASS" but then...the dragon disappears and and i fall a billion feet to my death....*sadface*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> so i was fighting a dragon yesterday and when i hit him, it did that "kill cutscene thing"...so normaly when the dragon should have died and i shulda dismounted him....he comes back from the dead (with me still on him standing still...) and starts flying....
> at first i was like "oh this is BADASS" but then...the dragon disappears and and i fall a billion feet to my death....*sadface*


Dragons are mean aren't they?


----------



## Wbroach23

Shoulda got a screen shot that would have been pretty wicked.


----------



## Boyboyd

BEHOLD!

The ultimate disguise. Nobody will be any wiser as i slip through the underworld, stalking my target and biding my time until i strike. Disguised as a chef.


----------



## bl1nk

Anyone know exactly what is affecting by changing the difficulty? Enemies just have more health or what?


----------



## Fortunex

Enemy health and the damage they do, as far as I can tell.


----------



## kikkO

Can I do this in the PC version?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> BEHOLD!
> The ultimate disguise. Nobody will be any wiser as i slip through the underworld, stalking my target and biding my time until i strike. Disguised as a chef.


Lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I used the chefs hat and tunic for the dark brotherhood quest where you poison the (fake) emperor. All the NPC's kept saying "oh yes of course you must be the gourmet look at your clothes"


----------



## Thryack

good job bethesda, dragons are flying backwards and getting countless crashes with the new v1.2 patch.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> good job bethesda, dragons are flying backwards and getting countless crashes with the new v1.2 patch.


Luckily I havent experienced any of that yet "knock on wood" Have you tried the updated 4g skyrim mod?


----------



## willis888

A dragon landed in the middle of Solitude's Imperial training yard and killed a few guards before I could sprint over there and stun-lock it.

Seconds after it died, one of the sergeants said something like, "Some of you might see actual combat one day, and the training you get here could save your life."

I guess the 30' long fire-breathing horror they just encountered doesn't count as "actual combat"?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I was going to enchant my legendary armor and sword but then I noticed that with enchanting, the armor rating and damage would be going way down after enchanting. Can you not enchant already upgraded weapons? Are you supposed to enchant in stock form and then upgrade after?


the damage and armour remains the same after its made the menu is just messed up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Aww she want me to be her mommy! That's right, my female champ is just that bad ass!


Why does armor make girls seem so butch? Also, why do people in Skyrim never smile?










This what happened after a giant ambushed me from behind with a stomp. Man I flew far!


----------



## DPCasting

Creation kit for skyrim january 2012 !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o336l0dkmXU


----------



## Mkilbride

http://www.bethblog.com/2011/12/01/skyrim-what-were-working-on/

Mod support on Steam. Awesome.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> BEHOLD!
> The ultimate disguise. Nobody will be any wiser as i slip through the underworld, stalking my target and biding my time until i strike. Disguised as a chef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I used the chefs hat and tunic for the dark brotherhood quest where you poison the (fake) emperor. All the NPC's kept saying "oh yes of course you must be the gourmet look at your clothes"
Click to expand...

Damn, i must have missed the chef's tunic


----------



## noahhova

Do these patches actually fix anything I will notice? Im still using the original EXE so I can use LAA.

Is there any reason to actually get the updates I have not noticed any issues yet 40Hrs in other then crashes which is fixed with the LAA


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Do these patches actually fix anything I will notice? Im still using the original EXE so I can use LAA.
> Is there any reason to actually get the updates I have not noticed any issues yet 40Hrs in other then crashes which is fixed with the LAA


Hard to say. So many things have been broken for people that they probably haven't tested it yet. I still have dead dragon bodies that stay behind.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Damn, i must have missed the chef's tunic


I got it from some crazy guy who attacked me in the riften ratway


----------



## SEN_ONE

Okay, I was not having any problems except for the game crashing at random prior to yesterdays patch. I fixed the crashes with the 4GB fix using CFF explorer. Now the 4GB fix I was using won't work, it's still crashing, and the skills menu is purple. sigh.......


----------



## Simca

Okay, so I made Aela my follower, gave her Boethiah's ebony armor and things were good, then a quest comes and she's replaced by some loser. I can't find her anymore and she's not at breezehome or jorrjavaskr. What is the console command to summon her to me?


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Okay, so I made Aela my follower, gave her Boethiah's ebony armor and things were good, then a quest comes and she's replaced by some loser. I can't find her anymore and she's not at breezehome or jorrjavaskr. What is the console command to summon her to me?


Having a quest mess with your companions could have messed things up and you might find yourself unable to give her companion commands, but this might do the trick:

prid 1a697
moveto player


----------



## EfemaN

The only bug I've experience in 1.2 are the glitching dragons; I've seen some fly backwards, stay flying but in one spot, or zip around at incredible speed. I just pretend they're on Red Bull.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> I'm wondering if someone can shed some light on this for me...
> 
> I know that this game is very CPU-intensive, I've seen the benchmarks. Maybe my knowledge of CPUs is lacking, but does the following make sense?
> 
> -Standing in Markarth, staring at some part of the city.
> -GPU usage ~70%, ~75% of VRAM utilized
> -Process Monitor telling me 2 threads with ~20% CPU usage; Task Manager looked as if 4 threads were active, one steady ~75%, other three ~25%.
> -Getting steady ~40fps in game...
> 
> I just would assume that, if neither my CPU nor my GPU are maxed, the game should run at 60fps; otherwise, something is wrong. Am I being naive?
> 
> P.S. This is a very specific example to illustrate the situation; there are places I get 60fps, and there are places (common) that I get a healthy bit less than 60fps. This is on Ultra settings, FXAA off.


I quoted this again from a couple pages ago, I didn't get an answer for it.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Any ATI users try out the 11.11c yet?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Okay, so I made Aela my follower, gave her Boethiah's ebony armor and things were good, then a quest comes and she's replaced by some loser. I can't find her anymore and she's not at breezehome or jorrjavaskr. What is the console command to summon her to me?


player.placeatme RefID/BaseID/NPCID depending on which one you are trying to get back. It could also be that she is just really far away from home since they have to walk back. I remember meeting one of the quest NPC's once in a random inn on the way back to her home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> The only bug I've experience in 1.2 are the glitching dragons; I've seen some fly backwards, stay flying but in one spot, or zip around at incredible speed. I just pretend they're on Red Bull.
> I quoted this again from a couple pages ago, I didn't get an answer for it.


Have you tried the 4GB patch?


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

At least he tried? :\


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

I updated it and now I can't fast travel


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> I updated it and now I can't fast travel


What happens when you try?


----------



## WC_EEND

I have 8 dragon souls, but for some reason Skyrim seems to think I have none, so I cannot spend them on shouts


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> I updated it and now I can't fast travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you try?
Click to expand...

i would assume its what everyone else has who is experiencing this problem which is you left click on a location you want and it just kicks you back to the game, thank god i saved my original .exe i would hate to have to travel back and fourth across the map.


----------



## Milamber

I am having problems with the quest The Numbers Job from the Thieves Guild, whenever I try to change the ledger I get followed by a Argonian and I get caught every time!


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone else having an issue with completed quests not getting removed from the journal? I have 2 or 3 that won't remove.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> The only bug I've experience in 1.2 are the glitching dragons; I've seen some fly backwards, stay flying but in one spot, or zip around at incredible speed. I just pretend they're on Red Bull.
> I quoted this again from a couple pages ago, I didn't get an answer for it.


That makes sense. Its CPU intensive on 2 cores. Since it only uses 2 threads, the game is sensitive to clock speeds. Since most ppl are CPU bounds on Ultra settings (Vanilla) any extra clock speeds are very effective to increase frames per second.

The reason your GPU isn't 100% is the 2 cores on your 920 can't feed you card info fast enough hense the bottleneck. Unless your chip can go faster then 4.0Ghz its just the way the game was coded. (Really should use 4 cores or 3 at least. It is 2011)


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with completed quests not getting removed from the journal? I have 2 or 3 that won't remove.


I have one quest in my journal that won't go away. Thought I missed something. Maybe I didn't then......


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone else having an issue with completed quests not getting removed from the journal? I have 2 or 3 that won't remove.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one quest in my journal that won't go away. Thought I missed something. Maybe I didn't then......
Click to expand...

I have 3 right now. 1 is the "collect bounty from Skald", 1 is where you need to escort the lady that was trapped in a spiders web out of a cave and I can't remember the 3rd right now. I'm also having an issue where after you place books onto a bookshelf in your home you can't pick them back up or activate the bookcase to add other books. It seems the bookshelf bug and the "bounty from Skald" not removing from the journal are issues others are having also:
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Skyrim_Bugs


----------



## 95329

Is there any way to get rid of this annoying shadow bug?


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> i would assume its what everyone else has who is experiencing this problem which is you left click on a location you want and it just kicks you back to the game, thank god i saved my original .exe i would hate to have to travel back and fourth across the map.


Exactly.

Before I reinstalled LAA it would simply CTD. Now with LAA it just kicks me back into game


----------



## Simca

Updated mods and new mods:

Realistic Water Textures - Water is looking really good, especially waterfalls with this update.

Skyrim Enhanced Shaders - ENB Series upgrade. Made my game not so dark at night. Actually, it made it significantly less dark, which I was sort of wanting because I lost the detail in my armor at night. Also, added sunglare to the sun on certain angles and saturated some the the evening skies that are typically pinkish etc. looks nice.

Nightingale Prime armor texture - Looks so nice, makes me want to dump Daedric and go for this armor, by the way, why aren't there any good Daedric armor retextures?

Amazing Revealing Ebony Armor - Much better for Aela. Not actually that revealing, but makes you stop looking so knight in ridiculously heavy armor can't move like.


----------



## iErika

I've never played any Elder Scrolls games, do you still thnk I would like Skyrim......Im getting pretty skeptic on it wether i would like it.
I rarely play RPG, I'm japanese and I played and finished Final Fantasy's but i also have played Mass Effect 1 and still playing through Mass Effect 2...I dont play WoW, i hate weird looking creatures, and im not into elves or witch. I have played Ragnarok few years ago....yeah not much RPG on my gaming experience. For me, RPG has those boring moments every time in every game. not all the time but there will always be a boring part which always result me on discontinuing and not finishing the game..

Do you think Skyrim is still worth for me? because it seems like everybody is talking about it.


----------



## Simca

I haven't really played any other Elder Scrolls games. I tried Morrowind when I was younger and hated it. I saw my brother play and complain about Oblivion. I have a ton of Final Fantasy games under my belt. I tried Mass Effect 1 and wasn't into it. I played WoW and it was ok. I played Ragnarok Online for many years.

I like the game. Maybe you should try it too?


----------



## MKHunt

I saw a single backwards flying dragon. It was pretty epic. It looked like a theme park ride being reset.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> I've never played any Elder Scrolls games, do you still thnk I would like Skyrim......Im getting pretty skeptic on it wether i would like it.
> I rarely play RPG, I'm japanese and I played and finished Final Fantasy's but i also have played Mass Effect 1 and still playing through Mass Effect 2...I dont play WoW, i hate weird looking creatures, and im not into elves or witch. I have played Ragnarok few years ago....yeah not much RPG on my gaming experience. For me, RPG has those boring moments every time in every game. not all the time but there will always be a boring part which always result me on discontinuing and not finishing the game..
> *Do you think Skyrim is still worth for me?* because it seems like everybody is talking about it.


It's a bit like GTA4, but medieval


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> I've never played any Elder Scrolls games, do you still thnk I would like Skyrim......Im getting pretty skeptic on it wether i would like it.
> I rarely play RPG, I'm japanese and I played and finished Final Fantasy's but i also have played Mass Effect 1 and still playing through Mass Effect 2...I dont play WoW, i hate weird looking creatures, and im not into elves or witch. I have played Ragnarok few years ago....yeah not much RPG on my gaming experience. For me, RPG has those boring moments every time in every game. not all the time but there will always be a boring part which always result me on discontinuing and not finishing the game..
> 
> Do you think Skyrim is still worth for me? because it seems like everybody is talking about it.


It's great, but several areas have weird looking creatures. Lots of the WoW feel to it since it is based on similar themes. Once you spend the time Bethesda should have to get it to look oh so pretty and run the 4gb launcher (I never crash now - used to every 30 minutes) the sheer scale of the game makes it a winner. If you are an avid gamer, and it appears you are, you have to try Skyrim out for at least 60 hours! Even with all of its faults, I love it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I have 8 dragon souls, but for some reason Skyrim seems to think I have none, so I cannot spend them on shouts


So it shows you have 0 shouts? Do you want to get the console command to add more or did you want to kill more dragons?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I have 3 right now. 1 is the "collect bounty from Skald", 1 is where you need to escort the lady that was trapped in a spiders web out of a cave and I can't remember the 3rd right now. I'm also having an issue where after you place books onto a bookshelf in your home you can't pick them back up or activate the bookcase to add other books. It seems the bookshelf bug and the "bounty from Skald" not removing from the journal are issues others are having also:
> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Skyrim_Bugs


I had the book shelf bug before. For your bounty bug, find the stage that completes the quest and type this in:

- setstage questName Value
- If you want to try to redo the quest, resetquest questName
- To find the values of the quest, type in help "quest name" 0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> Exactly.
> Before I reinstalled LAA it would simply CTD. Now with LAA it just kicks me back into game


The issue you are having appears to be caused by a corrupt "Skyrim - Interface.bsa" file. Since you have 7, this is relatively easy to fix. Here is what you should try to do:

- Find "Skyrim - Interface.bsa" file in the Skyrim/Data folder
- Right click the file and go to Properties
- Click on the last tab called Previous Versions and wait for it to pull up previous versions
- Find the version you want and click on Copy
- Save file to Desktop for easy access
- Append .old to existing bsa file and copy in the previous version from desktop to replace

Let me know if this fixes your issue.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Just finished my build, installed Skyrim. Completely maxed. Can't seem to use Super-Sampling or force full AA, but whatever. And I am noticing road glitches. The cobblestone or whatever is jittering, and changing shapes. Guess it's only Ultra users experiencing the big glitches.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OMG I am having such fun playing as an assassin. I finally got the perk for Shadow Warrior and combine that with the perk for backstab, my character has gotten incredibly OP. A quick shout to close the distance, crouch and no one sees me, quickly backstab someone, and crouch again!


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

^Cool huh? Yeah I think it's hilarious that mobs actually bump into you and still can't see you with your sneak high enough.


----------



## cavallino




----------



## Arcan410

I've been playing Skyrim now for about a week, and I have to say I am addicted to the game. I haven't played (for a long length of time) an RPG since Fable 1 on XBox. Although the game does have its issues and bugs I can still find myself chewing up hours upon hours at a single sitting.

I set out to play as a Mage but found it a bit difficult to make it through a entire dungeon using only magic until I reached level 15. I can now finally clear a dungeon using only magic (apprentice level destruction spells).

If your interested in playing as a Mage, here is the formula I've been using. I've been concentrating all my skill points in Destruction and Enchanting. If you can increase your enchantment ability you can enchant Rings, Necklaces, armor, etc. to provide enough magika regeneration and health fortifications to continuously use just your spells. Early on enchanting doesn't do too much for you until your enchantment levels are up - but it does allow you to make a lot of money quickly. Simply enchant items and then sell them. Anything you enchant can usually be sold for a pretty good profit - usually more than items you find. Here is an example:

I found a "Ring of Minor Destruction" which allows you to cast destruction spells using 13% less Magika. I then created a similar ring but because my enchanting skill was low and I had no Grand Soul gem my ring only gave me a 3% less magika modifier. When I went to sell the ring, I got 300 for the ring I found (which was obviously better then the ring I created). When I sold the ring I created I got 800 for it.

I really enjoy playing this game (I haven't played the other TES games....yet) but the amount of side quests and MISC objectives is impressive. As long as you look beyond some of the games issues and bugs (which I am sure will be patched - I heard they are releasing a patch this month).


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> ^Cool huh? Yeah I think it's hilarious that mobs actually bump into you and still can't see you with your sneak high enough.


What level sneak do you have? I think I'm at 59 now, but they won't quite bump into me and not see me yet. I remember I get pretty high in Oblivion and some of the lower level NPC's started doing that, lol.


----------



## Dooginater

Just wanted to add to the SLI debate that seems to be going on.

I'm Oc'd to 4.2 Ghz, when in sli mode, my cards never get above 45% usage, single gpu maxes out at 99%. Pretty sure the cpu isn't the bottleneck. Any sli profile fixes (like for witcher 2) out that I don't know about or maybe even an ini mod to help juice these bad boys up. Seems silly for me to get anything less than 60fps at all times. ^_~


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALUCARDVPR*
> 
> ^Cool huh? Yeah I think it's hilarious that mobs actually bump into you and still can't see you with your sneak high enough.


I hate that. Even though my character was mainly playing as an assassin/thief starting off... once my sneak got real high it really become pretty lame. At first I was sneaking around dungeons and take my time to line up the perfect sneak attack. Now? I can just crouch right up to their face it seems.

Would have been nice if all "unseen" attacks gave you a bonus. I love using the bow from the shadows but when a guy is running toward my area and I can just crouch 3 feet away and get bonus's it kinda cheap.

Having said that, I just hit level 40 and a few levels back I switched to warrior stone and just hit 100 smithing. Really hate the light armor path but went ahead and unlocked all types (so next playthrough I know which way to go) and now rocking some dragon lite armor and just charging in with dual orc daggers messing people up. Once I finally finish with this guy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



which at level 40 I just visited the Greybeards... so I guess I'm only like 15 minutes into the main quest? lol, might be a while till my next character


, I'm going to try to be more of an aggressive character. Though, like most games, I usually only play as 1 type of player since it's the way I enjoy it most. But at least with my first character I can try everything and know the best path to take next time.

Also going to try and make it a bit tougher. Going to try and play with no Hud, highest difficulty, any mods that toughen it up (realistically though, I prefer enemies with overpowered weapons and not 10000000 HP). Maybe someone will have a mod that requires you to eat food, shelter from the weather, heck, maybe even limit your fast travels. I really don't mind having to travel but when you can easily just jump from one side of the map to the other, and most quest seem to make you do this, then I feel no real urge to travel by foot if I don't have to. Maybe I'll just limit myself to X fast travels in a given period and must walk or purchase rides to cities.

Of course, by the time I'm done with my first character I'm sure there will be plenty of mods to choose from.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> I hate that. Even though my character was mainly playing as an assassin/thief starting off... once my sneak got real high it really become pretty lame. At first I was sneaking around dungeons and take my time to line up the perfect sneak attack. Now? I can just crouch right up to their face it seems.
> Would have been nice if all "unseen" attacks gave you a bonus. I love using the bow from the shadows but when a guy is running toward my area and I can just crouch 3 feet away and get bonus's it kinda cheap.
> Having said that, I just hit level 40 and a few levels back I switched to warrior stone and just hit 100 smithing. Really hate the light armor path but went ahead and unlocked all types (so next playthrough I know which way to go) and now rocking some dragon lite armor and just charging in with dual orc daggers messing people up. Once I finally finish with this guy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> which at level 40 I just visited the Greybeards... so I guess I'm only like 15 minutes into the main quest? lol, might be a while till my next character
> 
> 
> , I'm going to try to be more of an aggressive character. Though, like most games, I usually only play as 1 type of player since it's the way I enjoy it most. But at least with my first character I can try everything and know the best path to take next time.
> Also going to try and make it a bit tougher. Going to try and play with no Hud, highest difficulty, any mods that toughen it up (realistically though, I prefer enemies with overpowered weapons and not 10000000 HP). Maybe someone will have a mod that requires you to eat food, shelter from the weather, heck, maybe even limit your fast travels. I really don't mind having to travel but when you can easily just jump from one side of the map to the other, and most quest seem to make you do this, then I feel no real urge to travel by foot if I don't have to. Maybe I'll just limit myself to X fast travels in a given period and must walk or purchase rides to cities.
> Of course, by the time I'm done with my first character I'm sure there will be plenty of mods to choose from.


Try turning him into a fighter then, since you already have the assassin part down. It is fun blocking and slashing people too. XD


----------



## Dr.m0x

Praise the nine! The patch didn't break anything for me.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try turning him into a fighter then, since you already have the assassin part down. It is fun blocking and slashing people too. XD


I really like using a shield. Early on all I would do is try to weaken opponents with the bow from a distance then charge with a shield at them. Is there anything like the Arena that was in Oblivion? I had a blast going through that, I haven't seen one, though I haven't been to every major city I don't think (at least not Winterhold or whatever it's called).

All I'm hoping for now though is for the game to run better. At first I ran it on High but it seems with this new patch the games been stuttering in odd ways. I dropped it down the Medium and it ran fine for a little, then started starting. Then, I default it back to High and it runs fine... kind of at a lost to why it's doing this. Going to try and clean install new drivers and hopefully maybe that's part of the issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*


Yeah... getting tired of seeing coffin doors getting kicked down lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> I've never played any Elder Scrolls games, do you still thnk I would like Skyrim......Im getting pretty skeptic on it wether i would like it.
> I rarely play RPG, I'm japanese and I played and finished Final Fantasy's but i also have played Mass Effect 1 and still playing through Mass Effect 2...I dont play WoW, i hate weird looking creatures, and im not into elves or witch. I have played Ragnarok few years ago....yeah not much RPG on my gaming experience. For me, RPG has those boring moments every time in every game. not all the time but there will always be a boring part which always result me on discontinuing and not finishing the game..
> 
> Do you think Skyrim is still worth for me? because it seems like everybody is talking about it.


Honestly even if you aren't a big RPG player Skyrim is still a great game. The open world and ability to be any kind of character you want and do whatever you want is awesome. I'd say most gamers would like it. Watch a few you tube videos if you haven't checked any out yet and if you're still skeptical maybe wait til it goes on sale but I would recommend it as a game not to miss.


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*
> 
> What level sneak do you have? I think I'm at 59 now, but they won't quite bump into me and not see me yet. I remember I get pretty high in Oblivion and some of the lower level NPC's started doing that, lol.


I have 100 Sneak. I went down to a dock with highest difficulty setting on, got behind some boxes in sneak mode where mobs walk back and forth, and left for the weekend. Came back and it was maxed out







You can also shoot at the greybeards in sneakmode to raise bow and sneak at the same time, they never attack you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I just played whack-a-mole with a group of East Shipping guards. Was actually fairly entertaining. Them being the whackers and me being the klepto mole with a legendary daedric dagger dual enchanted with lightning and soul trap hell bent on teleporting behind them and slitting their throats or slicing off their heads. Game didn't last very long though. Don't you hate noobs who can't play the game?


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allan871*
> 
> Never played Elder Scroll before but really tempted to try Skyrim because of this song..


Try is the wrong word. The word you are looking for is experience. If I had the money I'd but it for you to show you what I mean.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> .
> I quoted this again from a couple pages ago, I didn't get an answer for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFyre*
> 
> That is an impressive post, thanks! Still, my cards frequently go all the way up to 99% in Skyrim. I pointed out Whiterun in my post because I was getting low fps without complete GPU usage.
> Even if, say, I get 100FPS with both cards at 99%, then disable SLI and go back into the game, I'll still get the same framerate with just one card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> That makes sense. Its CPU intensive on 2 cores. Since it only uses 2 threads, the game is sensitive to clock speeds. Since most ppl are CPU bounds on Ultra settings (Vanilla) any extra clock speeds are very effective to increase frames per second.
> The reason your GPU isn't 100% is the 2 cores on your 920 can't feed you card info fast enough hense the bottleneck. Unless your chip can go faster then 4.0Ghz its just the way the game was coded. (Really should use 4 cores or 3 at least. It is 2011)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> Just wanted to add to the SLI debate that seems to be going on.
> I'm Oc'd to 4.2 Ghz, when in sli mode, my cards never get above 45% usage, single gpu maxes out at 99%. Pretty sure the cpu isn't the bottleneck. Any sli profile fixes (like for witcher 2) out that I don't know about or maybe even an ini mod to help juice these bad boys up. Seems silly for me to get anything less than 60fps at all times. ^_~


First off, Doogs, if you don't disable the frame limiter, you will limit your GPU usage. So in most cases, that will be why your usage is lower than 99%.

One place that actually taxes my GPU's is indoors at Fort Amol (I think it's called). It's a ways just to the southeast of Whiterun, you probably have a map marker for it if you took the main road from Whiterun to Ivergard (Greybeard/7000 steps portion of the main quest). Try clearing that whole Fort, the building w/the Enchant and Alchemy benches in it gives me full 99% GPU usage.

If you cant' find that particular Fort, there's another Fort that's just a bit to the west of the watchtower where you have your first dragon battle in the main quest. I don't recall what it's called, but some of the indoor areas of that Fort will also give me 99% GPU usage, and 30-ish FPS.

You might try going to one of these two places, just so you can see that there actually are parts of this game that will tax your cards capabilities









However, it appears as though EVERYONE is getting low FPS/low GPU usage problems in certain parts of the large towns, looking in certain directions. (this is true for everyone except OCN'er Dustin1 ... I'm still trying to figure out his rig's magical properties ... but he won't let me eat it to find out







)

Two examples where this occurs: The beginning of Solitude, by the shops, looking down the main street ...and in Whiterun, looking down on the big tree in the middle of town from the path up to the Jarl's palace.

Noah, your explanation about a CPU BN in this game does make sense in some scenarios (such as with Efeman's case), but have a gander at Xfyres post above. Note that there's something about it that doesn't 'add up' in terms of the problem with Skyrim being entirely a CPU BN in all cases.

He says that he gets 100fps w/99% gpu usage on both cards in SLI, but then when he disables SLI, he still gets the 100fps, and (it seems safe to presume) the same 99% gpu usage on the one card.

Follow my logic here real quick:

Let's say that we accept that the base setup of his (the CPU + one GPU) is capable of running the game at 100fps, and in this scenario, the GPU usage is at 99%. He's definitely implied that this is the case, correct?

Given this 99% usage observation, we would normally logically presume that, unless we've achieved a rare singularity where the CPU and GPU FPS limits are identical, we are being limited by the GPU, correct?

Furthermore, we could also logically presume, based on the above, that two of his cards in SLI should be able to run the game at around 170fps (assuming 70% SLI scaling), correct?

However, his two cards in SLI still only run 100fps!

Given the same100fps w/two cards as well as with one, it now seems logical to presume that (despite the rarity of this coincidence) the 100fps exactly represents both a CPU AND a single GPU-bottlenecked scenario, wouldn't you agree?

So, given this set of logical presumptions, you can probably see where the problem arises w/the 'simple CPU BN' explanation









As we established above, we *should* be able to assume that the two cards in SLI would be capable of 170-ish FPS. BUT ... we're stuck at 100fps, and we've already logically deduced that is due to that being the CPU's FPS limit, right?

So ... WHY is he still seeing 99% GPU usage on both cards in SLI, when they should be capable of 170fps, but are being held down to 100FPS based on a CPU bottleneck holding us back? Shouldn't his cards in SLI be at more like 60%, given that 1 card at 100fps is at 99%?

Bottom-line, the fact that the user is getting 100 FPS and 99% GPU usage, both in SLI and with a single card ... is downright bizarre. And this set of observations is counter-representative of a typical CPU BN situation.

Rather, it's a vexing and illogical phenomenon that's non-consistent with EITHER a CPU or GPU bottleneck.

My conclusion is that this game and/or the nvidia drivers have some kind of glitch that is hindering performance in this game in strange and unique ways. And my tests show that, at least in some parts of the game, their are problems with both SLI, and with single cards.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I assigned Susanna the Wicket as my body guard after summoning her back from the dead, empowered her to be the perfect Follower, and had her tag along. She actually has some pretty funny lines. I will let you guys experiment if you want and won't spoil anything.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> The only bug I've experience in 1.2 are the glitching dragons; I've seen some fly backwards, stay flying but in one spot, or zip around at incredible speed. I just pretend they're on Red Bull.
> I quoted this again from a couple pages ago, I didn't get an answer for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the 4GB patch?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I definitely have an LAA executable running
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> The only bug I've experience in 1.2 are the glitching dragons; I've seen some fly backwards, stay flying but in one spot, or zip around at incredible speed. I just pretend they're on Red Bull.
> I quoted this again from a couple pages ago, I didn't get an answer for it.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense. Its CPU intensive on 2 cores. Since it only uses 2 threads, the game is sensitive to clock speeds. Since most ppl are CPU bounds on Ultra settings (Vanilla) any extra clock speeds are very effective to increase frames per second.
> 
> The reason your GPU isn't 100% is the 2 cores on your 920 can't feed you card info fast enough hense the bottleneck. Unless your chip can go faster then 4.0Ghz its just the way the game was coded. (Really should use 4 cores or 3 at least. It is 2011)
Click to expand...

If only it could at least max out the CPU while it still has framerate to gain... it's funny to think that, in one or two CPU refreshes, when the "regular" OC may reach 5+ GHz, people will still be gaining minimum FPS in this game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> _snip_


Solid post, but I think you may have confused what you were responding to; noah had quoted me, and my situation wasn't SLI-related.

I see what you mean. However, there are Skyrim benchmarking articles seeing ~%80 scaling for both Nvidia and AMD. Whoever you're referring to is an anomaly.


----------



## Hexa

I think I'm gonna make a new character and try to make him as weird as possible. Thinking about a heavy armor wearing lizard who specializes in conjuring and summoning lol. What do yall think?


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> Solid post, but I think you may have confused what you were responding to; noah had quoted me, and my situation wasn't SLI-related.
> I see what you mean. However, there are Skyrim benchmarking articles seeing ~%80 scaling for both Nvidia and AMD. Whoever you're referring to is an anomaly.


Oops, you're totally right ... It was xfyre's experience with SLI (somewhat paradoxically) I was referring to. Anyways, I fixed my post, and basically re-wrote my logic to make my point more clear









Although I've yet to do my formal/proper 'CPU bottleneck' testing on the troublesome spots of the game (Solitude, Whiterun, etc... which I'll be doing tomorrow), my preliminary testing last week suggested that there's something MORE strange going on w/the performance of this game aside from just CPU BN's. I'm predicting that proper testing is going to prove it









Edit: Looking back at your original question one thing I can tell you is: you are FAR, FAR, FAR from being alone in having this issue. I have it too (in case you didn't reckon that), as do at least 10 others that've posted on OCN over the past couple of weeks, and at least another 20 people on other forums I've seen since I started trying to troubleshoot the issue.

I'm going to start a 'definitive Low FPS/Low GPU Usage in Skyrim' thread in the nV forums tomorrow, and post my research there. I'll post a link in this thread as well.

But like I said above (although I don't want to taint my research w/presumptions) I am somewhat suspicious that this 40fps w/75% GPU usage problem in the big towns may actually NOT be (entirely) caused by a CPU BN, at least not with your average CPU setup on OCN (i.e. a first-gen i7 at 4.0GHz, like I have).

And the thing that makes me most suspicious is that OCN'er Dustin1 has posted screenies for me showing that he can get 70fps (and 99% usage) in these troublesome spots, whereas I can only get around 38fps. Although he has a Sandy (and didn't tell me his clocks), there is simply no way that someone could be pulling down 80% higher FPS than me due entirely to CPU, when I'm running a 930 at 4.0GHz. No CPU in existence (unless it's under LN2) is 80% more powerful than mine.

Additionally, I've seen the exact same glitch (with a similar 40fps limit) reported by other people running Sandy's.


----------



## =Tac=

What's everyone's favorite dragon kill? My favorite one has to be when my follower


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Cicero, the insane nutcase


took down a dragon and I got all the credit. I was near Dawnstar and the dragon came swooping in. I told him to attack it and I just ran towards the city since I only had a bow with a few arrows (I tend to sell everything I get and run low at times) and he kept getting messed up on the way over. Once I get to Dawnstar the guards and my follower start fighting the dragon and I just take a few shots at it with my bow (when I ran out I just looted dead guards haha). In the end, it flies over to a path near the Dawnstar and is finished off by a passing Mage on her way to somewhere, I forget.

Why is it my favorite? I did pretty much nothing, got the soul, the scales and etc., and in the end everyone is giving me praise for running away and observing the encounter lol. I've had dragon's get finished off by many different other factors, but this was my favorite since I didn't have to do anything to get the soul.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> *What's everyone's favorite dragon kill?* My favorite one has to be when my follower
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cicero, the insane nutcase
> 
> 
> took down a dragon and I got all the credit. I was near Dawnstar and the dragon came swooping in. I told him to attack it and I just ran towards the city since I only had a bow with a few arrows (I tend to sell everything I get and run low at times) and he kept getting messed up on the way over. Once I get to Dawnstar the guards and my follower start fighting the dragon and I just take a few shots at it with my bow (when I ran out I just looted dead guards haha). In the end, it flies over to a path near the Dawnstar and is finished off by a passing Mage on her way to somewhere, I forget.
> 
> Why is it my favorite? I did pretty much nothing, got the soul, the scales and etc., and in the end everyone is giving me praise for running away and observing the encounter lol. I've had dragon's get finished off by many different other factors, but this was my favorite since I didn't have to do anything to get the soul.


Mine just happened last night. I fast traveled to the area where


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the blood dragon is asleep along the top of the word wall at Shearpoint. I didn't know there was a dragon there so that was a surprise. I shot him with an arrow and he flew to where the rocks are piled up. I would hide behind the rocks, pop up and take a shot and duck back down before he could hit me with his breath. Finally killed him and approached the dragon wall where the dragon priest Krosis appeared. This was my 1st encounter with a dragon priest btw. It took awhile but I finally took him out and got the Mask of Krosis.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> _snip_


I'll be paying attention to this thread for the link to your testing; I don't remember a game that has this incredible of a change in FPS due to clock speed and adjacent CPU architectures. I'd be glad to help you give data as well; we're running essentially the same CPU setup, except I dropped mine back down to 3.8GHz w/ speedstep and power-saving features for the winter.

I will say that I think the CPU is playing a big role in this... I can give you a screencap of where I was looking in Morthal; I gained 8 fps, with no visible drop in IQ (with screenshot comparison), from changing shadows from Ultra to High. If I remember correctly, Skyrim offloads all shadows processing to the CPU...


----------



## tryceo

Hey, is Skyrim in DX9 or DX11?

I have a 6950 and I am on DX9. I was wondering how I can use DX11


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryceo*
> 
> Hey, is Skyrim in DX9 or DX11?
> I have a 6950 and I am on DX9. I was wondering how I can use DX11


Since it is a port, I would say DX9.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> I'll be paying attention to this thread for the link to your testing; I don't remember a game that has this incredible of a change in FPS due to clock speed and adjacent CPU architectures. I'd be glad to help you give data as well; we're running essentially the same CPU setup, except I dropped mine back down to 3.8GHz w/ speedstep and power-saving features for the winter.
> I will say that I think the CPU is playing a big role in this... I can give you a screencap of where I was looking in Morthal; I gained 8 fps, with no visible drop in IQ (with screenshot comparison), from changing shadows from Ultra to High. If I remember correctly, Skyrim offloads all shadows processing to the CPU...


Cool









It may very well turn out to really be a CPU BN thing, but (not sure if you saw my last edit) the thing that confounds me is this Dustin guy on OCN who's getting a full 70fps/99% usage in these same troublesome spots (Here and Here) ...

I don't care what his OC is at, his 2600K cannot possibly be 80% faster than my 930 at 4.0GHz. Its just ... too big of a difference. There has to be something else involved ... some difference in his settings or something ... he's somehow stumble upon the magical solution, but since he never knew about/noticed the issue, he doesn't know what he did to 'fix' it









Also, my initial testing of the problem showed (and I'll post it tomorrow) that actually along with the FPS/GPU usage drop in these particular spots, the CPU USAGE ALSO DROPS in these spots (vs. the CPU usage when I simply turn around in the exact same locations, and instantly achieve 100fps)!?!

An observation which is not technically 100% corroborative of the non-CPU BN situation, but, combined with Dustin's success in removing the problem altogether? You can see why I'm skeptical ...


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Mine just happened last night. I fast traveled to the area where
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the blood dragon is asleep along the top of the word wall at Shearpoint. I didn't know there was a dragon there so that was a surprise. I shot him with an arrow and he flew to where the rocks are piled up. I would hide behind the rocks, pop up and take a shot and duck back down before he could hit me with his breath. Finally killed him and approached the dragon wall where the dragon priest Krosis appeared. This was my 1st encounter with a dragon priest btw. It took awhile but I finally took him out and got the Mask of Krosis.


Pretty cool. The only thing I don't really like about Skyrim is the dragon encounters. I've literary seen like 8-10 random dragons outside the main quest. and I haven't played it that long!

Doesn't help when other characters don't even notice it until it lands in their face and proceeds to F them up.

It's too bad


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



they didn't keep the dragon's to ONLY the main quest. It just seems weird that I can encounter constant dragons yet I never get noticed for it till I do some of the main quest. Cause really, I reached 100 smithing and only did the first few main quest items. Plus, I didn't even see the Grey Beards yet and I was at level 40


but what can you do? Oh well!


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> _snip_


I read through that thread; my jaw dropped when I saw his performance. Maybe you didn't see his post here; he's running at 4.7GHz. Unless that 2133MHz RAM of his is doing something mighty for Skyrim (might not be a bad testing variable, actually), I don't know.

I don't know if you saw the benchmarking results for CPU scaling; it's reasonable to expect higher framerate from being 700MHz and a faster architecture ahead of ours, but of course, not at the 80% extent we're seeing from Dustin.



I also did some quick testing of my own. These are with the same NVCP settings as Dustin posted, as well as the same 285.79 drivers (did a clean install of these a few days ago); these are with the LAA workaround, with no performance-changing tweaks/mods to Skyrim. Ultra preset in loader; windowed (fullscreen didn't make a difference).


Spoiler: Ultra Shadows, HT On









Spoiler: Ultra Shadows, HT Off









Spoiler: High Shadows, HT On







So, it doesn't look like it has anything to do with NVCP settings. I gained ~6fps by turning HT off. The last one is to show the effect of turning Shadows from Ultra to High; I gained 7.5fps.

This next one is simply what my Process Monitor showed after a few minutes of running around Solitude fighting guards. It used 3 cores at one point, but liked 2 better. Ignoring that last dip at the end when I was tabbing, it looks like usage was smooth; seeing ~45% average usage. This is solely for the Skyrim process; it isn't murked up by other processes.


Spoiler: CPU Usage


----------



## awdrifter

Can you become both a werewolf and vampire?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just completed the Companion quests and become a werewolf, will the vampires be pissed off at me now? Or can I still do those quests?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

As long as you became a vampire before a werewolf it should be ok. Once you turn into a werewolf, you can no longer turn into a vampire because you resist disease.


----------



## awdrifter

Damn, looks like I'm too late then.


----------



## H_C_L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Is there any way to get rid of this annoying shadow bug?


so anyone find the cause of this?


----------



## =Tac=

What exactly is that pointing out?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> What exactly is that pointing out?


Check that guys clothes and the shadowing on them. I'm pretty sure that's not how it's supposed to look









Edit: Another pic:


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As long as you became a vampire before a werewolf it should be ok. Once you turn into a werewolf, you can no longer turn into a vampire because you resist disease.


http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Vampirism_(Skyrim)

Sorry but Vampirism also gives 100% chance to resist disease, unless werewolf by the quests ignores this ?


----------



## dave12

Can anyone point me towards a piece of gear with an enchanting perk I can disenchant?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Check that guys clothes and the shadowing on them. I'm pretty sure that's not how it's supposed to look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Another pic:


That is caused by the lighting. As far as I know, there does not seem to be a native fix for this. The injector mod may have some settings to help fix shadows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Vampirism_(Skyrim)
> Sorry but Vampirism also gives 100% chance to resist disease, unless werewolf by the quests ignores this ?


As far as I know Werewolf is not a disease, but something you are given as part of a certain quest line. You can contract vampirism from a NPC vampire unless you resist poison or use Cure Disease potion. There is no disease that gives you werewolf, just a blessing that gives you beast form.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Can anyone point me towards a piece of gear with an enchanting perk I can disenchant?


There are occasionally rings, necklaces, and I think maybe even gloves that help with enchanting.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are occasionally rings, necklaces, and I think maybe even gloves that help with enchanting.


So I am told, but 118 hours in I have yet to happen across one. I was hoping someone would say something like, "I ran across one on an enchanting table in Riften (or something)". I only need one, to disenchant, make a set of enchanting gear, and double enchant the hell out of a Daedric Heavy set.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> So I am told, but 118 hours in I have yet to happen across one. I was hoping someone would say something like, "I ran across one on an enchanting table in Riften (or something)". I only need one, to disenchant, make a set of enchanting gear, and double enchant the hell out of a Daedric Heavy set.


Being basic magic skill enhancers, I don't think there are any unique locations for them. I would try merchants as well as that enchanter guy in Winterhold College to see if maybe he might have one.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Use potions to up your enchanting. Easier than wasting a soul gem.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> What's everyone's favorite dragon kill? My favorite one has to be when my follower
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cicero, the insane nutcase
> 
> 
> took down a dragon and I got all the credit. I was near Dawnstar and the dragon came swooping in. I told him to attack it and I just ran towards the city since I only had a bow with a few arrows (I tend to sell everything I get and run low at times) and he kept getting messed up on the way over. Once I get to Dawnstar the guards and my follower start fighting the dragon and I just take a few shots at it with my bow (when I ran out I just looted dead guards haha). In the end, it flies over to a path near the Dawnstar and is finished off by a passing Mage on her way to somewhere, I forget.
> Why is it my favorite? I did pretty much nothing, got the soul, the scales and etc., and in the end everyone is giving me praise for running away and observing the encounter lol. I've had dragon's get finished off by many different other factors, but this was my favorite since I didn't have to do anything to get the soul.


Woah, i didn't know you could take him as a follower. I needed to kill him ASAP though. I have his stuff mounted on my mannequin at home now.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is caused by the lighting. As far as I know, there does not seem to be a native fix for this. The injector mod may have some settings to help fix shadows.


I've the injector mod installed and just realized it might be the cause of this problem. Next time I find this bug (happens quite rarely) I will save and try a few setups and post them here


----------



## greggtr316

Does anyone know how to install 4GB Skyrim mod? Nevermind figured it out, the instructions were hidden in text


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Does anyone know how to install 4GB Skyrim mod? Nevermind figured it out, the *instructions were hidden in text*


Haha I hate that old trick.








BTW has anyone had any downside to using the 4GB mod? i.e. lower fps or other issues? I was thinking of trying it. I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in about 43 hours of gameplay and no other issues ( other than 2-3 quests not removing from my journal after being completed). 4 CTDs isn't a lot from my previous issues with Bethesda's games but if I could have zero CTDs that would be great.


----------



## greggtr316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Haha I hate that old trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW has anyone had any downside to using the 4GB mod? i.e. lower fps or other issues? I was thinking of trying it. I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in about 43 hours of gameplay and no other issues ( other than 2-3 quests not removing from my journal after being completed). 4 CTDs isn't a lot from my previous issues with Bethesda's games but if I could have zero CTDs that would be great.


When I first played Skyrim I had 3 CTD every 2 hours, with the 4GB mod so far I have had none so I will keep you posted. No FPS drop whatsoever for me, but I wouldn't expect that







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Haha I hate that old trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW has anyone had any downside to using the 4GB mod? i.e. lower fps or other issues? I was thinking of trying it. I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in about 43 hours of gameplay and no other issues ( other than 2-3 quests not removing from my journal after being completed). 4 CTDs isn't a lot from my previous issues with Bethesda's games but if I could have zero CTDs that would be great.


The downside is that Bethesda does not address the 2GB memory cap issue for us PC gamers and locked down the exe instead, so we have to use a 3rd party loader now. Other than that, there is no downside at all. The game is capped to only utilize 2GB of resources. This changes that cap to 4GB.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Haha I hate that old trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW has anyone had any downside to using the 4GB mod? i.e. lower fps or other issues? I was thinking of trying it. I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in about 43 hours of gameplay and no other issues ( other than 2-3 quests not removing from my journal after being completed). 4 CTDs isn't a lot from my previous issues with Bethesda's games but if I could have zero CTDs that would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> The downside is that Bethesda does not address the 2GB memory cap issue for us PC gamers and locked down the exe instead, so we have to use a 3rd party loader now. Other than that, there is no downside at all. The game is capped to only utilize 2GB of resources. This changes that cap to 4GB.
Click to expand...

Right I understand how it works and it sucks Bethesda did it that way. I was mostly curious about since I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in over 40 hours of play if it would be worth trying out and if anyone had any issues using it. Mostly because I saw a few comments on the Skyrim nexus site with a few saying they thought they were getting lower FPS. I figured it was probably due to something else since if all the mod does is raise the cap to a usable 4GB that shouldn't cause any lower FPS issues. But I figure if it will lower my measly 4 CTDs to zero CTDs it will be worth it. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Right I understand how it works and it sucks Bethesda did it that way. I was mostly curious about since I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in over 40 hours of play if it would be worth trying out and if anyone had any issues using it. Mostly because I saw a few comments on the Skyrim nexus site with a few saying they thought they were getting lower FPS. I figured it was probably due to something else since if all the mod does is raise the cap to a usable 4GB that shouldn't cause any lower FPS issues. But I figure if it will lower my measly 4 CTDs to zero CTDs it will be worth it. Thanks for the info guys.


It really depends on how much you have done to this game. By simply applying the patch, I actually noticed a performance boost; framerates were higher, game felt smoother. Think of it as my computer's shackles being removed. As you apply more texture packs, interface mods, and graphical tweaks, you will notice the game slowing down a bit.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Right I understand how it works and it sucks Bethesda did it that way. I was mostly curious about since I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in over 40 hours of play if it would be worth trying out and if anyone had any issues using it. Mostly because I saw a few comments on the Skyrim nexus site with a few saying they thought they were getting lower FPS. I figured it was probably due to something else since if all the mod does is raise the cap to a usable 4GB that shouldn't cause any lower FPS issues. But I figure if it will lower my measly 4 CTDs to zero CTDs it will be worth it. Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how much you have done to this game. By simply applying the patch, I actually noticed a performance boost; framerates were higher, game felt smoother. Think of it as my computer's shackles being removed. As you apply more texture packs, interface mods, and graphical tweaks, you will notice the game slowing down a bit.
Click to expand...

I haven't used any mods at all yet. I always try a playthrough unmodded before I use any. I tried the 4GB and it did feel a little snappier. Although I did encounter my 1st backwards flying dragon right after that. I'm pretty sure it was coincidence though. I tried it without the 4gb mod and it was still flying backwards/erratically.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Its the blood dragon near eldergleam sanctuary. The closer I got to it the further he would fly away. I would hit him with spells from long range and about half health he would fly off and regen. I just spent about 30 minutes trying to kill him and no luck. I can't get close without him flying off backwards to god knows where.


I'll probably just use the 4gb mod until I at least complete the main storyline (if I ever do, hehe I always get on the sidequests and forget about the main questline.)


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Right I understand how it works and it sucks Bethesda did it that way. I was mostly curious about since I have only had maybe 4 CTDs in over 40 hours of play if it would be worth trying out and if anyone had any issues using it. Mostly because I saw a few comments on the Skyrim nexus site with a few saying they thought they were getting lower FPS. I figured it was probably due to something else since if all the mod does is raise the cap to a usable 4GB that shouldn't cause any lower FPS issues. But I figure if it will lower my measly 4 CTDs to zero CTDs it will be worth it. Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> 
> 
> It really depends on how much you have done to this game. By simply applying the patch, I actually noticed a performance boost; framerates were higher, game felt smoother. Think of it as my computer's shackles being removed. As you apply more texture packs, interface mods, and graphical tweaks, you will notice the game slowing down a bit.
Click to expand...

What he said. I did both the LAA patch when it was possible, and now have been using this launch since 1.0; nothing but good things!


----------



## brettjv

Feel free (if you wanna







) take the ongoing discussion about the Low GPU Usage/Low FPS problem over to my new thread here ... I'm trying to make it a one-stop clearinghouse for the discussion of this issue









http://www.overclock.net/t/1178556/brettjvs-definitive-skryim-low-gpu-usage-low-fps-thread/0_50


----------



## Roman5

Can someone give me a tip on lockpicking? My lockpicking skill is 36, but it's been all guesswork. I've not use any perks for that skill yet.
But regardless, am I meant to first just move the pick left or right until I hear a certain sound?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The best way to lock pick is to remember where your pick was when you can actually rotate the lock. All locks are either unlocked by rotating left or right once the pick is in the right position. Once you figure out where the rotation starts, you have to look for if it rotates more if you move the pick to the left or right. Eventually you get a better feel for how much you have to move the lock. There is no sound and the harder the level, the faster each pick breaks.


----------



## Roman5

Thanks. Yeah, it's the expert and master levels that are hard. I've managed a few expert ones with luck but yeah, the picks break too fast before I can get much of an idea where the rotation is going to continue.


----------



## Spacedinvader

turning AA super sampling to msaa shot me from crapola fps to 60 solid









edit: seriously AMD users change AA to msaa 60 fps is nice







if i shoogle the mouse crazy horse i can get i t to dip to low 40's


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Can someone give me a tip on lockpicking? My lockpicking skill is 36, but it's been all guesswork. I've not use any perks for that skill yet.
> But regardless, am I meant to first just move the pick left or right until I hear a certain sound?


I always carry at least 50 lockpicks. Start by moving the pick a little left or right then barely tap the button to see if it turns. If not move the pick a little more. I try to do 1 side at a time ( left of middle then if no luck I'll try right of middle). Basically that over and over. On the expert/master locks I put on my 20% lockpick ring and there are lockpick potions also ( I doubt they would stack but I don't know for sure). On the expert/master locks its important to just tap the button once you get the lockpick where you want to try it. If you hold the button the pick breaks on the 1st try. Once the lock turns a bit if the pick breaks just move the lockpick a small bit and try again til it turns more. I have it down to where I can usually get 3 tries out of each lockpick on the expert/master locks before they break. I haven't spent any on perks for it.


----------



## BradleyW

I strongly urge skyrim players on Nvidia cards to check out this guide on the NVIDIA UK website.
http://uk.geforce.com/optimise/guides/five-fast-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-guaranteed-to-make-your-game-look-even-better


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I always carry at least 50 lockpicks. Start by moving the pick a little left or right then barely tap the button to see if it turns. If not move the pick a little more. I try to do 1 side at a time ( left of middle then if no luck I'll try right of middle). Basically that over and over. On the expert/master locks I put on my 20% lockpick ring and there are lockpick potions also ( I doubt they would stack but I don't know for sure). On the expert/master locks its important to just tap the button once you get the lockpick where you want to try it. If you hold the button the pick breaks on the 1st try. Once the lock turns a bit if the pick breaks just move the lockpick a small bit and try again til it turns more. I have it down to where I can usually get 3 tries out of each lockpick on the expert/master locks before they break. I haven't spent any on perks for it.


Thanks for the tips. I'm down to about 4 or 6 picks now. Also, I haven't really found out but if I exit a lockpick, or, if I reload the save game to get my picks back that I broke, does the unlocking position of the lock stay the same, or does it change randomly?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I always carry at least 50 lockpicks. Start by moving the pick a little left or right then barely tap the button to see if it turns. If not move the pick a little more. I try to do 1 side at a time ( left of middle then if no luck I'll try right of middle). Basically that over and over. On the expert/master locks I put on my 20% lockpick ring and there are lockpick potions also ( I doubt they would stack but I don't know for sure). On the expert/master locks its important to just tap the button once you get the lockpick where you want to try it. If you hold the button the pick breaks on the 1st try. Once the lock turns a bit if the pick breaks just move the lockpick a small bit and try again til it turns more. I have it down to where I can usually get 3 tries out of each lockpick on the expert/master locks before they break. I haven't spent any on perks for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'm down to about 4 or 6 picks now. Also, I haven't really found out but if I exit a lockpick, or, if I reload the save game to get my picks back that I broke, does the unlocking position of the lock stay the same, or does it change randomly?
Click to expand...

No idea on that part. You can buy them pretty cheap from vendors. It seems the general goods vendors always have plenty to sell. On the 1st master lvl lock I tried I went through around 20 lockpicks, Just keep at it, it gets easier the more you do it and get the feel of it down.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Just got my first CTD!


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'm down to about 4 or 6 picks now. Also, I haven't really found out but if I exit a lockpick, or, if I reload the save game to get my picks back that I broke, does the unlocking position of the lock stay the same, or does it change randomly?


Sometimes it resets at random. Not always though. I always tap kb at starting position to check for movement. If no movement, I go all the way left with mouse. No movement, half that... skip starting position half to all the way right. Then all the way right and start quartering it if I haven't already seen movement. I start with starting position because it seems like a lot of locks open around there. Points in lockpicking to actually open locks is a pretty useless skill to dump points in.

Buy every lockpick at vendors that have them. Bandits drop them pretty frequently. Once you get the hang of it master locks should only take you 3-6 picks.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> turning AA super sampling to msaa shot me from crapola fps to 60 solid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: seriously AMD users change AA to msaa 60 fps is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i shoogle the mouse crazy horse i can get i t to dip to low 40's


Shadow detail is what kills performance for me. I can have everything else turned up and get 45-60fps, change shadow detail from high to ultra, and it cuts my FPS in HALF.


----------



## lonnie5000

Ok couple things. I want to be able to give the chick I marry in the game a cool set of armor that I made. But I can't. Is there a mod for this? There needs to be a mod for this.









Second, with all of the dark, deep and gloomy looking water in the game I want sea monsters. I want to be afraid of going into the water. Sea Monsters.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> Ok couple things. I want to be able to give the chick I marry in the game a cool set of armor that I made. But I can't. Is there a mod for this? There needs to be a mod for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, with all of the dark, deep and gloomy looking water in the game I want sea monsters. I want to be afraid of going into the water. Sea Monsters.


- Launch console by hitting ~
- Click on your wife (make sure it does not say 0000014)
- Type in equipitem itemID Value
- If you are not sure of the item value, type player.showinventory and scroll up and down with Pg Up/Down until you find the item
- If you want to give her your specific armor, you have to make her join you as a follower first

As far as sea monsters go, there are mudcrabs and slaughter fish. Do they count?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I got a treasure map! Treasure map IV!!! but... http://skyrimforums.org/threads/missing-treasure-chest.1937/


----------



## H_C_L

What would the stormcloaks be saying if you finished the Dark Brotherhood's main quest, I wonder? Hmmm...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H_C_L*
> 
> What would the stormcloaks be saying if you finished the Dark Brotherhood's main quest, I wonder? Hmmm...


"Psst! I know who you really are. Hail Sithis!"
"I heard stories about you. Dark tidings in Dawnstar!"


----------



## tech99

I'm a bit cofused about the total damage dealt by an enchanted weapon. I just got the Waraxe of Shock. In the weapon's menu it's damage rating is 18 and mentions that it also deals 15 points of shock damage and half as much magicka damage. So if I strike a non-armored opponent (assuming the weapon will do full damage), how much damage will actually be dealt? 18 or 18+15+7.5?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I'm a bit cofused about the total damage dealt by an enchanted weapon. I just got the Waraxe of Shock. In the weapon's menu it's damage rating is 18 and mentions that it also deals 15 points of shock damage and half as much magicka damage. So if I strike a non-armored opponent (assuming the weapon will do full damage), how much damage will actually be dealt? 18 or 18+15+7.5?


18 + 15 and -7.5 to victims magicka?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I'm a bit cofused about the total damage dealt by an enchanted weapon. I just got the Waraxe of Shock. In the weapon's menu it's damage rating is 18 and mentions that it also deals 15 points of shock damage and half as much magicka damage. So if I strike a non-armored opponent (assuming the weapon will do full damage), how much damage will actually be dealt? 18 or 18+15+7.5?


(base weapon damage - armor damage reduction) + (enchantment damage - resistance) + (secondary enchantment - secondary resistance)

This would be the basic calculation of damage. Remember though, attacks on Magicka do not really show up as damage. You are simply attacking their melee source. This can be deadly against mages, but not so much against melee NPC.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

anyone know how to stop my game from crashing to desktop without an error? it happens constantly anywhere between 2 and 15 minutes into a game. Im almost level 20 to give an idea of how many times i have had to load the game back up.

It loads in seconds, which is great... but still..

also the shadows are killing me.

i installed a few texture mods for trees and for whiterun and used some .ini changes for shadows/view distance/etc.

i deleted all of the custom data folder files i installed and deleted my skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini and let the be rebuilt but it did not resolve the problem.

usually when my game is going to crash i notice some graphical glitch, like bright blue objects with no textures or missing chunks of water.

also, my 2nd GPU isn't be used at all yet it works fine in BF3 and heaven.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> Ok couple things. I want to be able to give the chick I marry in the game a cool set of armor that I made. But I can't. Is there a mod for this? There needs to be a mod for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, with all of the dark, deep and gloomy looking water in the game I want sea monsters. I want to be afraid of going into the water. Sea Monsters.


I agree with the sea monsters thing. It seems like in games like minecraft and skyrim where they should have HUGE fish/monsters in the water its the opposite. Minecraft = large oceans and passive squids... Skyrim = large lakes and small vicious fish and a weird crab that looks oddly like the pokemon Parasect.....?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*
> 
> anyone know how to stop my game from crashing to desktop without an error? it happens constantly anywhere between 2 and 15 minutes into a game. Im almost level 20 to give an idea of how many times i have had to load the game back up.
> It loads in seconds, which is great... but still..
> also the shadows are killing me.
> i installed a few texture mods for trees and for whiterun and used some .ini changes for shadows/view distance/etc.
> i deleted all of the custom data folder files i installed and deleted my skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini and let the be rebuilt but it did not resolve the problem.
> usually when my game is going to crash i notice some graphical glitch, like bright blue objects with no textures or missing chunks of water.
> also, my 2nd GPU isn't be used at all yet it works fine in BF3 and heaven.


Check my trouble shooting and tips guide in my sig please.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Check my trouble shooting and tips guide in my sig please.


thank you sir, rep added. haven't tried any of them yet but read through and it sounds relevant to my problems.

i will keep you updated.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*
> 
> thank you sir, rep added. haven't tried any of them yet but read through and it sounds relevant to my problems.
> i will keep you updated.


No problem and please keep me posted. Thanks!


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I got a treasure map! Treasure map IV!!! but... http://skyrimforums.org/threads/missing-treasure-chest.1937/


It's there. Just PITA to get to and I didn't get much in the chest. I bet chest contents are random though.

edit: hit reply instead of quote.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> It's there. Just PITA to get to and I didn't get much in the chest. I bet chest contents are random though.


What were you referring to?


----------



## lonnie5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Launch console by hitting ~
> - Click on your wife (make sure it does not say 0000014)
> - Type in equipitem itemID Value
> - If you are not sure of the item value, type player.showinventory and scroll up and down with Pg Up/Down until you find the item
> - If you want to give her your specific armor, you have to make her join you as a follower first
> As far as sea monsters go, there are mudcrabs and slaughter fish. Do they count?


Sweet! Now my wife has a sweet set of Ebony Armor, boots, gauntlets and shield, and an Ebony War Axe all upgraded to Legendary. My level 41 guy is sporting some homemade Daedric Armor and the Hevnoraak mask, that gives immunity to disease and poison. And two Daedric War Axes. All upgraded to legendary too. Here's a pic of the handsome couple. lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> Sweet! Now my wife has a sweet set of Ebony Armor, boots, gauntlets and shield, and an Ebony War Axe all upgraded to Legendary. My level 41 guy is sporting some homemade Daedric Armor and the Hevnoraak mask, that gives immunity to disease and poison. And two Daedric War Axes. All upgraded to legendary too. Here's a pic of the handsome couple. lol.


Mjoll the Lioness is definitely a powerful follower. Remember this though, she uses two handed weapons much better than shield and one handed weapons.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So it shows you have 0 shouts? Do you want to get the console command to add more or did you want to kill more dragons?


This is what I get when I try to unluck new shouts using dragon souls, I hope it's helpful


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> It's there. Just PITA to get to and I didn't get much in the chest. I bet chest contents are random though.
> edit: hit reply instead of quote.


No... I am at the exact location. Confirmed with multiple screenshots and guides. It's a known glitch.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> This is what I get when I try to unluck new shouts using dragon souls, I hope it's helpful


And you DID click "R"?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> This is what I get when I try to unluck new shouts using dragon souls, I hope it's helpful


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> And you DID click "R"?


What he said. Clicking on it with your mouse gives you that message. You have to actually click R to unlock a Shout or Word.


----------



## WC_EEND

oh boy, I feel like complete idiot now for not realising that I had to hit 'R' instead of clicking on it with my mouse. Anyway, thanks for pointing out my obvious error


----------



## Ghost23

Im ******ed, nvm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> oh boy, I feel like complete idiot now for not realising that I had to hit 'R' instead of clicking on it with my mouse. Anyway, thanks for pointing out my obvious error


It's OK. The interface for Skyrim is very non-intuitive for PC's. Clicking on things should be enough, but it isn't.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> oh boy, I feel like complete idiot now for not realising that I had to hit 'R' instead of clicking on it with my mouse. Anyway, thanks for pointing out my obvious error


Don't feel bad, I did the same and didn't figure out until I had 10 plus game hours. Stupid Bethesda and their obvious console UI (at first I half expected to see "Press start to begin" like in the Crysis 2 PC beta). There are some decent mods to adjust the UI (adding adjustable columns for weight and such, changing font, adding item icons), but I miss Oblivion's UI so much.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I'm waiting for a overhauled UI. I'll get used to this in the meantime...


----------



## Simca

Added Girly Potions Mod Girly Poisons mod and downloaded a skyrim epic soundtrack mod.

Serious HD Retexture Landscape Mod and HD bar retexture mod.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Added Girly Potions Mod Girly Poisons mod and downloaded a skyrim epic soundtrack mod.
> Serious HD Retexture Landscape Mod and HD bar retexture mod.


I downloaded HD Re-Texure but haven't had a chance to play the game yet. How are you enjoying it?

See, it's games like Skyrim that makes me feel really bad for console platform gamers. While they are stuck with game changing bugs, we can not only work our way around a lot of them through mods and console commands, but enjoy a superior product through the efforts of an established modding and tweaking community.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I downloaded HD Re-Texure but haven't had a chance to play the game yet. How are you enjoying it?
> 
> See, it's games like Skyrim that makes me feel really bad for console platform gamers. While they are stuck with game changing bugs, we can not only work our way around a lot of them through mods and console commands, but enjoy a superior product through the efforts of an established modding and tweaking community.


What he said.

Also, can't wait for the Creation Kit to be released in January, along with support for Steam Workshop, Revamped everything galore, along with solid integration to make using mods easy.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> oh boy, I feel like complete idiot now for not realising that I had to hit 'R' instead of clicking on it with my mouse. Anyway, thanks for pointing out my obvious error


Don't feel too bad, I was nearly 20 hours in before I knew you could sprint or favorite items. Would have been nice of the game had an opening tutorial during the opening sequence to get people used to the controls, cause heck... who wants to spend time learning the controls by reading instead of playing?

BTW, is it just me or is the game a little _too_ excepting of what you do and not hold the player too accountable? For example,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was the Thane or whatever of Solitude and was helping the Imperial regain Skyrim... then mid quest I decided to do some more assassinating for the Brotherhood and ended up killing the fake emperor in Solitude... only to get caught and pay a fine lol. Then I went ahead and finished the dirty deed and killed the emperor. Then what happens? The guards pretty much tell me to my face they know I'm part of the Brotherhood and yet I'm still strolling around Solitude on the good side of the Imperials haha.


.

It just seems at times that some of the NPCs forget what you do really too soon and really are desperate for some coin.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Added Girly Potions Mod Girly Poisons mod and downloaded a *skyrim epic soundtrack mod*.
> Serious HD Retexture Landscape Mod and HD bar retexture mod.


Epic Soundtrack Mod??!? oh yes!







googling. done. installing. done. play. will do.


----------



## Shogon

~80 hours, 100 smithing, and 100 enchanting gets you











'Wrath' is a Daedric sword.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I was nearly 20 hours in before I knew you could sprint or favorite items. Would have been nice of the game had an opening tutorial during the opening sequence to get people used to the controls, cause heck... who wants to spend time learning the controls by reading instead of playing?
> BTW, is it just me or is the game a little _too_ excepting of what you do and not hold the player too accountable? For example,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was the Thane or whatever of Solitude and was helping the Imperial regain Skyrim... then mid quest I decided to do some more assassinating for the Brotherhood and ended up killing the fake emperor in Solitude... only to get caught and pay a fine lol. Then I went ahead and finished the dirty deed and killed the emperor. Then what happens? The guards pretty much tell me to my face they know I'm part of the Brotherhood and yet I'm still strolling around Solitude on the good side of the Imperials haha.
> 
> 
> .
> It just seems at times that some of the NPCs forget what you do really too soon and really are desperate for some coin.


You have to remember, they took an arrow to the knee (apparently every single freaking one of them in every single city) and won't catch up with you anyways. They also need to gold, since low level government jobs never pay well.


----------



## cavallino

I just tried the ambient occlusion tweak...huge improvement.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I just tried the ambient occlusion tweak...huge improvement.


Yup. These are all just surface level mods and tweaks though. Wait until CK is out, then things will REALLY take off.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> BTW, is it just me or is the game a little _too_ excepting of what you do and not hold the player too accountable? For example,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was the Thane or whatever of Solitude and was helping the Imperial regain Skyrim... then mid quest I decided to do some more assassinating for the Brotherhood and ended up killing the fake emperor in Solitude... only to get caught and pay a fine lol. Then I went ahead and finished the dirty deed and killed the emperor. Then what happens? The guards pretty much tell me to my face they know I'm part of the Brotherhood and yet I'm still strolling around Solitude on the good side of the Imperials haha.
> 
> 
> .
> It just seems at times that some of the NPCs forget what you do really too soon and really are desperate for some coin.


"Accepting"









But seriously, yes. It was the same in Oblivion; there's no real "alignment" system a la AD&D. It's common enough in other RPG's (Mass Effect, SWKOTR, etc.) that it should be a given. The game should calculate your alignment based on your actions and dialogue, and the NPC's should react appropriately. In general NPC's are very robotic with no evidence of emotion. Really detracts from the immersion, but oh well.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

started playing it yesterday, did 1 random cave, and got the dragon claw back for shop keeper

Question: I got the 25lb dragon piece of rock or whatever its called, and I can't drop it off

how many more of those do I have to lug around, thats 25/300lbs


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> started playing it yesterday, did 1 random cave, and got the dragon claw back for shop keeper
> Question: I got the 25lb dragon piece of rock or whatever its called, and I can't drop it off
> how many more of those do I have to lug around, thats 25/300lbs


You eventually get rid of it. It's a quest item.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



To get rid of it you need to speak with Farengar in Dragonreach (Whiterun).


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I just tried the ambient occlusion tweak...huge improvement.


Me too and I'm loving it! I also did the uGrid mod and it's just amazing.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> You eventually get rid of it. It's a quest item.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To get rid of it you need to speak with Farengar in Dragonreach (Whiterun).


good, took me 3 trips to loot the weapons and armor from that 1st main cave (once on your own)


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> You eventually get rid of it. It's a quest item.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> To get rid of it you need to speak with Farengar in Dragonreach (Whiterun).


good, took me 3 trips to loot the weapons and armor from that 1st main cave (once on your own)


----------



## Milamber

For those that play this game in 3D which looks so good, I actually think they should demo games at movie theatres were 3D can be seen for those without the glasses / setup at home!

Anyway, this is isn't mine... I found it on a forum - but some may find it useful









Skyrim 3D Sights, saves us using the red one










Download link


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No problem and please keep me posted. Thanks!


seems to have fixed my random crashes entirely. thank you so much!

now if only i could get skyrim to use my 2nd Gtx 560....


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No problem and please keep me posted. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> seems to have fixed my random crashes entirely. thank you so much!
> 
> now if only i could get skyrim to use my 2nd Gtx 560....
Click to expand...

Nvidia has had the SLI profiles out for the game since it launched. If it's not using your second 560, do a clean (safe mode driver sweeper) reinstall of 285.79 drivers and then reverify that SLI is enabled in NVCP. That should enable your second card.


----------



## =Tac=

On my new character I've completely avoided the main quest, after the opening sequence I went on my own way. Game is pretty different without the dragon encounters. Figured I'd make a name for myself before starting the main quest. Heck, my other guy I only did a few quest for the main story, I just had so many unfinished quest or partially completed quest that it felt tedious going through and trying to remember what was happening. So I figured I'd make a new guy to take a break from that.

Heck, by the time I get to the main story I should be a high enough level that all dragons are a pain to deal with, since I'm sure they scale based on your level. Never liked my first encounter when I was like level 2 and the guards pretty much killed it for me lol.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> On my new character I've completely avoided the main quest, after the opening sequence I went on my own way. Game is pretty different without the dragon encounters. Figured I'd make a name for myself before starting the main quest. Heck, my other guy I only did a few quest for the main story, I just had so many unfinished quest or partially completed quest that it felt tedious going through and trying to remember what was happening. So I figured I'd make a new guy to take a break from that.
> 
> Heck, by the time I get to the main story I should be a high enough level that all dragons are a pain to deal with, since I'm sure they scale based on your level. Never liked my first encounter when I was like level 2 and the guards pretty much killed it for me lol.


The dragons are always a joke. Once you have a decent set of gear, they fall easily. I believe, instead of scaling enemies like in Oblivion, Bethesda just introduced different "levels" of enemies. So you'll have, for example, Dragons, Blood/Frost Dragons, Elder Dragons, and Ancient Dragons; same thing you may see in Bandits, etc.


----------



## Simca

Spoiler: lolspoilerfornoreasonbuturgonnagetursillyspoiler



Dragonrend


makes dragon battles silly. Just beat on them when they come down. I'm considering tossing my armor and going with crappy armor just to make the game more interesting. I'm also gonna' raise the difficulty to master. I'm gonna' try to do every side quest available.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lolspoilerfornoreasonbuturgonnagetursillyspoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonrend
> 
> 
> makes dragon battles silly. Just beat on them when they come down. I'm considering tossing my armor and going with crappy armor just to make the game more interesting. I'm also gonna' raise the difficulty to master. I'm gonna' try to do every side quest available.


Master difficulty with no elemental resistances makes dragon's a credible threat. With 500+ health, I can be 1-hit-killed by a breath attack. Their melee attacks are still woefully underpowered unfortunately, but maybe if you took your armor off it really would be more fun. Just remember to put it back on before fighting the next Draugr Murderboss Deathking.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject*
> 
> seems to have fixed my random crashes entirely. thank you so much!
> now if only i could get skyrim to use my 2nd Gtx 560....


Glad to hear that. I believe someone just answered your SLI question, so good luck with that as well!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lolspoilerfornoreasonbuturgonnagetursillyspoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonrend
> 
> 
> makes dragon battles silly. Just beat on them when they come down. I'm considering tossing my armor and going with crappy armor just to make the game more interesting. I'm also gonna' raise the difficulty to master. I'm gonna' try to do every side quest available.


I am currently finishing all of my remaining quests before looking for new ones. I also don't even bother wearing armor, with the sole exception of Ancient Shrouded Boots for the muffled movements. Shrouded shoes just does not look right with my Nocturnal Robe. Dragons almost kill me if I get caught in their breath, but I can still one shot them with a quick sneak attack.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Don't feel too bad, I was nearly 20 hours in before I knew you could sprint or favorite items. Would have been nice of the game had an opening tutorial during the opening sequence to get people used to the controls, cause heck... who wants to spend time learning the controls by reading instead of playing?
> BTW, is it just me or is the game a little _too_ excepting of what you do and not hold the player too accountable? For example,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was the Thane or whatever of Solitude and was helping the Imperial regain Skyrim... then mid quest I decided to do some more assassinating for the Brotherhood and ended up killing the fake emperor in Solitude... only to get caught and pay a fine lol. Then I went ahead and finished the dirty deed and killed the emperor. Then what happens? The guards pretty much tell me to my face they know I'm part of the Brotherhood and yet I'm still strolling around Solitude on the good side of the Imperials haha.
> 
> 
> .
> It just seems at times that some of the NPCs forget what you do really too soon and really are desperate for some coin.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The stormcloaks are behind the assassination plot of the emperor.... That's why THEY know



duhhhh


----------



## MrHyde

So here's a fun question; I'm sure everyone has seen the (insert any bug here) in-a-bottle. Is there a definitive list of where these all are? They make great decorations.


----------



## SheepMoose

Oops...


----------



## Razi3l

Nice kill


What staff?


What?


At least I know why he's been captured...


----------



## dave12

All of the rolling 1000's of wheels of cheese off of a mountain videos has me wanting to make a mountain of cheese. Can anyone suggest a decent overhang to begin throwing millions of wheels of cheese off of?


----------



## Milamber

Does anyone know if there is a mod to darken the night time in the game, for me its a little too light, day time is perfect though.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> All of the rolling 1000's of wheels of cheese off of a mountain videos has me wanting to make a mountain of cheese. Can anyone suggest a decent overhang to begin throwing millions of wheels of cheese off of?


LOL, be sure to do one with fruits and veggies next, then troll skulls, and so on. But how about from High Hrothgar, on top of the Throat of the World? Or Dragon Bridge Overlook (a foresworn camp overlooking Dragon Bridge). Also some good overhangs along the north coast near the Mage's College all the way west towards solitude, but it's mostly water at the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a mod to darken the night time in the game, for me its a little too light, day time is perfect though.


Argh, I recall seeing a mod which did just that, but for the life of me I can't find it now! So many mods...

Do you have the latest beta drivers from Nvidia? The new ambient occlusion feature seems to help a bit with shadow realism. Already I've noticed that under shadows (under the eves of houses, below trees, etc.) are darker.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I am having problems with the quest The Numbers Job from the Thieves Guild, whenever I try to change the ledger I get followed by a Argonian and I get caught every time!


dunno if this has been answered....get him to follow you to the other side of the room.
sprint to the room and close the door, turn around and quickly change the ledger before he comes in....i had this same problem


----------



## greggtr316

This may be some type of spoiler so I will hide it..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Can any confirm the armor cap is at 569? So having 1500+ armor with Daedric does not matter?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Can someone give me a tip on lockpicking? My lockpicking skill is 36, but it's been all guesswork. I've not use any perks for that skill yet.
> But regardless, am I meant to first just move the pick left or right until I hear a certain sound?


do the thives guild quests

Here's why:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Once you get to a certain point, you get the key thing they talk about in the quest line. You can use this key to pick locks and the best part....IT NEVER BREAKS








i am not sure if you keep it after completing the last quest since i didn't do it (i wanted that key







)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a mod to darken the night time in the game, for me its a little too light, day time is perfect though.


Skyrim Nexus
check this one out


----------



## greggtr316

Also is anyone else side quests not being shown on the map anymore after the patch?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a mod to darken the night time in the game, for me its a little too light, day time is perfect though.


There is a brighter day/darker night mod, but I can no longer find it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> dunno if this has been answered....get him to follow you to the other side of the room.
> sprint to the room and close the door, turn around and quickly change the ledger before he comes in....i had this same problem


Invisibility potions work great as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> do the thives guild quests
> Here's why:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get to a certain point, you get the key thing they talk about in the quest line. You can use this key to pick locks and the best part....IT NEVER BREAKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not sure if you keep it after completing the last quest since i didn't do it (i wanted that key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Skyrim Nexus
> check this one out


That mod does not make night time darker, it only adds higher density star fields and nebulas to the put into the night sky backdrop.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Skeleton Key is a quest item you have to return to become an Agent of Nocturnal and to eventually become the official Guild Master of the Thieve's Guild. Is it worth it? Probably not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Also is anyone else side quests not being shown on the map anymore after the patch?


Some quests simply do not show where it is on the map. Not sure if this is a bug or intended behavior.


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Also is anyone else side quests not being shown on the map anymore after the patch?


I just had to recheck my misc quests line and they came back. I was having that issue too


----------



## WC_EEND

nope, still showing over here (provided I click them first ofcourse)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am still working on the multiple spouses angle through console. So far I have the marriage dialogue when they see me, but not the quest dialogue when I talk to them. I know the code for the actual dialogue quest, but I have no idea how to force it. The clincher here is whatever flag is set for your current spouse to be alive/married so the quest does not actually start even though all the other requirements are set.

Any help or feedback would be great please!!!


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a mod to darken the night time in the game, for me its a little too light, day time is perfect though.


Go to the hot files in nexus and its near the bottom. The mod is called enb enhanced shader or something. Ill link it when I'm back to my pc

Sent from my T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> LOL, be sure to do one with fruits and veggies next, then troll skulls, and so on. But how about from High Hrothgar, on top of the Throat of the World? Or Dragon Bridge Overlook (a foresworn camp overlooking Dragon Bridge). Also some good overhangs along the north coast near the Mage's College all the way west towards solitude, but it's mostly water at the bottom.


I found a place that may be acceptable near shearpoint, but I am not sure what's at the bottom or how to walk up and down between the top and bottom. Also, I am not sure I want to make a mountain of useless crap rivaling the 7,000 steps. At least not until I try a smaller one and get some idea of the time involved. Thanks for the input. (Mage's College floating cheese island may be worth looking into as well.)


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I found a place that may be acceptable near shearpoint, but I am not sure what's at the bottom or how to walk up and down between the top and bottom. Also, I am not sure I want to make a mountain of useless crap rivaling the 7,000 steps. At least not until I try a smaller one and get some idea of the time involved. Thanks for the input. (Mage's College floating cheese island may be worth looking into as well.)


You could always get down using the "TGM" console command but getting up may be a bit harder.


----------



## MudBoat

As of yesterday, random things in the game are bright purple (as if the textures didn't load?).

What would cause this? What would fix this?

I have done no mods and no LAA patch. I had 30 hours playing time before this happened. I do not know if my game was patched through steam recently or not.

Help!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> You could always get down using the "TGM" console command but getting up may be a bit harder.


lol
is there a way to enable flying?
they need this

EDIT:
just had an idea:
1. Get an npc follower
2. Make the npc wait up top of the mountain
3. Use TGM so you can jump down
4. Use teleport to npc command (dunno what it is but i've seen it in here) to get back up

problem solved


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol
> is there a way to enable flying?
> they need this
> EDIT:
> just had an idea:
> 1. Get an npc follower
> 2. Make the npc wait up top of the mountain
> 3. Use TGM so you can jump down
> 4. Use teleport to npc command (dunno what it is but i've seen it in here) to get back up
> problem solved


If you want to fly just use:
"TCL" - Toggle Collision (no clipping mode; interacting possible, walk pointing up to fly into the air). You can turn collison back on with the command "TCL ON"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol
> is there a way to enable flying?
> they need this
> EDIT:
> just had an idea:
> 1. Get an npc follower
> 2. Make the npc wait up top of the mountain
> 3. Use TGM so you can jump down
> 4. Use teleport to npc command (dunno what it is but i've seen it in here) to get back up
> problem solved


Command to teleport your to player is player.moveto NPC ID
TCL should be the command to allow you to fly


----------



## Sin100

Cheats ruin this game, I wish there was none.

I knew the cheats well from the fallout games so I tested them quickly in-game and they worked







, now the temptation is there.
I just got this game a few days ago and so far it's amazing, I just wish cheats were not available.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Cheats ruin this game, I wish there was none.
> I knew the cheats well from the fallout games so I tested them quickly in-game and they worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now the temptation is there.
> I just got this game a few days ago and so far it's amazing, I just wish cheats were not available.


How exactly does a mountain of goat cheese wheels ruin the game?


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> How exactly does a mountain of goat cheese wheels ruin the game?










I am not sure what you are talking about,







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you are talking about,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Some person made a video about spawning tons of cheese wheels and rolled them off some mountain. It is only possible with console commands, which some may consider "cheating."


----------



## cavallino

Is anyone else unable to alt-tab minimize when using the 4gb exe? Kind of a deal breaker even though it stops ctds


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure what you are talking about,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Some person made a video about spawning tons of cheese wheels and rolled them off some mountain. It is only possible with console commands, which some may consider "cheating."


This. I assumed you were talking about console commands that let you modify your character/environment, and my post like 8-9 posts back about my desire to build a goat cheese mountain.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is anyone else unable to alt-tab minimize when using the 4gb exe? Kind of a deal breaker even though it stops ctds


What do you mean? I am able to alt-tab out, though alt-tab in requires a few hoops. When I try to alt-tab back in, it will pull up a black window. The work around for this is to alt-tab again and click on the Skyrim tab on your start bar. This should rectify that issue.


----------



## MudBoat

Again I plead...

As of yesterday, random things in the game are bright purple (as if the textures didn't load?).

What would cause this? What would fix this?

I have done no mods and no LAA patch. I had 30 hours playing time before this happened. I do not know if my game was patched through steam recently or not.

Help!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MudBoat*
> 
> Again I plead...
> As of yesterday, random things in the game are bright purple (as if the textures didn't load?).
> What would cause this? What would fix this?
> I have done no mods and no LAA patch. I had 30 hours playing time before this happened. I do not know if my game was patched through steam recently or not.
> Help!


Try my guide in my sig.


----------



## MudBoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try my guide in my sig.


Truly helpful. Thank you very much!


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What do you mean? I am able to alt-tab out, though alt-tab in requires a few hoops. When I try to alt-tab back in, it will pull up a black window. The work around for this is to alt-tab again and click on the Skyrim tab on your start bar. This should rectify that issue.


I hit alt-tab and nothing happens. I usually have the browser open in the background to look things up and aida64 to check temps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I hit alt-tab and nothing happens. I usually have the browser open in the background to look things up and aida64 to check temps.


Works for me. Not sure then. Try verifying cache integrity and see if it helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MudBoat*
> 
> Truly helpful. Thank you very much!


No problem! Glad it helps!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*
> 
> Go to the hot files in nexus and its near the bottom. The mod is called enb enhanced shader or something. Ill link it when I'm back to my pc
> Sent from my T959 using Tapatalk


YES, that's it! I really need to bookmark mods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Cheats ruin this game, I wish there was none.
> I knew the cheats well from the fallout games so I tested them quickly in-game and they worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now the temptation is there.
> I just got this game a few days ago and so far it's amazing, I just wish cheats were not available.


I'm not tempted by cheats, except for certain situations. I'll use the console to add or remove items and NPC's if there's some sort of anomaly or bug (like missing NPC's), but the only thing I do that would be considered cheating is adding lockpicks via the console, which I did in Oblivion often, but haven't had to do it in Skyrim since lockpicking is thankfully easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MudBoat*
> 
> Again I plead...
> As of yesterday, random things in the game are bright purple (as if the textures didn't load?).
> What would cause this? What would fix this?
> I have done no mods and no LAA patch. I had 30 hours playing time before this happened. I do not know if my game was patched through steam recently or not.
> Help!


The LAA patch will fix the multicolored textures. My game did it from the very beginning, so I don't know why yours would just begin to exhibit this behavior (maybe you changed the settings to high or ultra). It's caused by the 2GB cap imposed by Bethesda, which causes the game to not have enough memory to load all textures.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is anyone else unable to alt-tab minimize when using the 4gb exe? Kind of a deal breaker even though it stops ctds


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What do you mean? I am able to alt-tab out, though alt-tab in requires a few hoops. When I try to alt-tab back in, it will pull up a black window. The work around for this is to alt-tab again and click on the Skyrim tab on your start bar. This should rectify that issue.


My game won't Alt-Tab at all. In order to get to the desktop, I have to Ctrl-Alt-Del to get the Task Manager to appear, and then the game will allow me to Alt-Tab out of it. It's annoying, but a relatively painless workaround. I recall seeing a mod that made Alt-Tab work better.


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is anyone else unable to alt-tab minimize when using the 4gb exe? Kind of a deal breaker even though it stops ctds


I found I couldn't ALT/TAB out unless I had another program active on the desktop (not minimized) so I can get back out with Fraps or RealTemp up. Or I leave Chrome running. Love this game in surround 3D although the map is still crap (hoping widescreengaming comes up with a new patch to fix this issue.)


----------



## fluxlite

Didn't see this posted anywhere else when I searched and don't know where else to put it.

Amazing cover of the bard song/skyrim main theme.


----------



## JorundJ

I just deleted all my save games.. 5 characters, not satisfied!









Also, fluxlite, that's a great tune, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite*
> 
> Didn't see this posted anywhere else when I searched and don't know where else to put it.
> Amazing cover of the bard song/skyrim main theme.


Here is the mod to make malufenix's song your Skyrim startup music









http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2101

Don't miss this one either that she has done







Translated: She says: "Hey, I'm experimenting because I have the computer on in which I normally record﻿ music in, and I wanted to sing you a piece of this song but with this effect of Cathedral *laughs*. I hope you like it, and I hope I can do it".




She is so good


----------



## cavallino

I saw two dragons fight each other.

They were circling around and around each other then suddenly one came crashing down in front of me dead. Then the other one attacked me. The dead one was named mirmulnir which was the name of the first one I killed. Just a glitch I guess.


----------



## MudBoat

Yea the weird purple non-textures happened starting yesterday, and I have changed nothing at all to the settings. Maybe for some reason there was some sort of background process running on the computer that I wasn't aware of. Now I'm on the hunt...


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Some quests simply do not show where it is on the map. Not sure if this is a bug or intended behavior.


I've found that if a misc quest isn't showing up, make sure you have "miscellaneous" selected AND the actual quest selected like this


not like this


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Cheats ruin this game, I wish there was none.
> 
> I knew the cheats well from the fallout games so I tested them quickly in-game and they worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now the temptation is there.
> I just got this game a few days ago and so far it's amazing, I just wish cheats were not available.


I've never used any console commands ( except maybe the "show FPS" ones on CS:S or something). I won't even use any mods until I play through game at least once (4GB LAA mod excluded). I just prefer to experience the game without anything added/removed.Once I complete it I usually try a few graphical mods out though. In single player games It doesn't bother me if anyone else does or not since it only affects them.


----------



## BradleyW

How much play time do you get on average in this game if you just follow main quest with a bit of exploring inbetween?


----------



## Simca

I downloaded Borderless Window Mode mod. Allows me to alt-tab out of skyrim without minimizing it or having problems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> I've found that if a misc quest isn't showing up, make sure you have "miscellaneous" selected AND the actual quest selected like this
> 
> not like this


Mine is checked. On certain quests however, such as Thieve's Guild Bedlam, where the target is either AOE or based on after reading stuff, there may not actually be a map or marker.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How much play time do you get on average in this game if you just follow main quest with a bit of exploring inbetween?


81 hours +


----------



## Qu1ckset

hey guys i just got skyrim and had a few questions.
i picked orc, can i still do magic or should i have picked i different race?
and lastly how can i equip several weapons, example sword and shield then switch to long bow?


----------



## Thewaster

Technically, yes, you can play Orc as a mage although neither your racial power (Berserk) nor your skill bonuses will be of any use.

You add items to favorite menu by pressing "F" on them, then you bring up favorite menu by pressing "Q". You can assign hotkey numbers to items on your favorite list by hovering over one and pressing desired key (1-9).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> hey guys i just got skyrim and had a few questions.
> i picked orc, can i still do magic or should i have picked i different race?
> and lastly how can i equip several weapons, example sword and shield then switch to long bow?


Any race can do magic or fight. Some races come with innate magic boosts of some sort like Bretons and High Elves, which can help in the beginning.

Tag the weapon you want to switch to as Favorite and during fights, hit whatever key you bound to Favorite to fast switch.


----------



## Qu1ckset

im using a razer nostromo not my keyboard kinda newb to playing pc games lol
so i use q and then i can bind it to any key or it has to be the number pad?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> im using a razer nostromo not my keyboard kinda newb to playing pc games lol


My suggestion then would be to take a look at your control settings to see what your Favorites is bounded to.


----------



## Roman5

I recently came out of a prison called Fort Kastav and killed everything that was there, yet it doesn't say cleared on the map. I've been back and double checked but can't find anything else to do there?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My suggestion then would be to take a look at your control settings to see what your Favorites is bounded to.


i know what key its bounded to but i dont have num pad so can i bound it to like my e or r key, for example i would press and hold q and then press r and it would bring my sword and shield, or e for long bow, if i bounded it like that?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i know what key its bounded to but i dont have num pad so can i bound it to like my e or r key, for example i would press and hold q and then press r and it would bring my sword and shield, or e for long bow, if i bounded it like that?


It is just a quick list where you left click or right click on what you want to equip, or in your case hit E or R. You can't actually bind a weapon to a specific button and quick switch on a pad.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is just a quick list where you left click or right click on what you want to equip, or in your case hit E or R. You can't actually bind a weapon to a specific button and quick switch on a pad.


ok thanks il check it out and get back on here if i have trouble


----------



## chaosblade02

Hey guys did AMD ever get around to fixing crossfire for radeon 69XX cards on skyrim? Its been nearly a month. I still got the 11.11b drivers.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Hey guys did AMD ever get around to fixing crossfire for radeon 69XX cards on skyrim? Its been nearly a month.


what problems? im using a 6990 and have no problems so far


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ok thanks il check it out and get back on here if i have trouble


If you want to manually bind weapons like you would on a keyboard, you will have to have a number pad. You can try editing the Skyrim ini files to see if you cannot assign customer binds. It may work.


----------



## chaosblade02

I get negative scaling with Crossfire enabled on my sig rig. Even with the 11.11b drivers. I get better performance with crossfire disabled.

I recently got some HD texture packs, and could really use the performance of crossfire to improve the FPS, they aren't terrible, but just aren't as good as I should be able to get with my rig.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I recently came out of a prison called Fort Kastav and killed everything that was there, yet it doesn't say cleared on the map. I've been back and double checked but can't find anything else to do there?


Ah, I know the reason now. There's a proper quest for it which hasn't been given to me yet.


----------



## Zcypot

Hey guys,

I started a new save and put my mage save aside for now to try out Stealth melee/archery. I have a steel dagger atm, and I have the 15x dagger dmg when not detected, but I cannot seem to do the animation I see other people do on videos. I hold the button down and it kinda does a huge slash and they fall down and that is it.

Can someone fill me in on this? I am still trying to figure out all the stuff. Also, what is that spell that makes you go invisible?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I started a new save and put my mage save aside for now to try out Stealth melee/archery. I have a steel dagger atm, and I have the 15x dagger dmg when not detected, but I cannot seem to do the animation I see other people do on videos. I hold the button down and it kinda does a huge slash and they fall down and that is it.
> Can someone fill me in on this? I am still trying to figure out all the stuff. Also, what is that spell that makes you go invisible?


Are you talking about a backstab or the normal finisher? The backstab is simply a finisher from the back while hidden. Also, holding the button for a charge attack doesn't typically initiate a finisher. Try attacking normally. There are conditions however for a finishing move to be used.

- They cannot be guarding
- Your damage from your attack must exceed their remaining health
- It seems far easier after you stagger them if you are going for a frontal finisher


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you talking about a backstab or the normal finisher? The backstab is simply a finisher from the back while hidden. Also, holding the button for a charge attack doesn't typically initiate a finisher. Try attacking normally. There are conditions however for a finishing move to be used.
> - They cannot be guarding
> - Your damage from your attack must exceed their remaining health
> - It seems far easier after you stagger them if you are going for a frontal finisher


oh... Hmm I guess my damage is too for it to surpass their health atm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> oh... Hmm I guess my damage is too for it to surpass their health atm.


It becomes much easier once you have apparel that enhances either backstab or one handed damage if you are playing stealth. My suggestion if you are going stealth style is to start with archery first to build up sneak while getting easy sneak attacks. Then as soon as you can, get started on the Dark Brotherhood quest.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It becomes much easier once you have apparel that enhances either backstab or one handed damage if you are playing stealth. My suggestion if you are going stealth style is to start with archery first to build up sneak while getting easy sneak attacks. Then as soon as you can, get started on the Dark Brotherhood quest.


kk thanks, yeah I have been using bows since it is quite easy to get sneak lvls right now. I did some grinding in this one area I found for archery and sneak.

Vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCBHyUWYQxU


----------



## -iceblade^

Could someone shed some help please?

I'm at level 11 or so on my second play through and want to do things differently. Last go around I took the black star. I plan to do so again (not so sure) but is this a good choice? Who's the better follower - erandur or the priestess of azura? My other option for a follower is Aela but I wan to marry her


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> kk thanks, yeah I have been using bows since it is quite easy to get sneak lvls right now. I did some grinding in this one area I found for archery and sneak.
> Vid:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCBHyUWYQxU


No offense to that guy, but that is a HORRIBLE way to level sneak and archery. LOL

Let's start with the conditions for gaining experience with Archery:

- You hit a target for damage
- The more damage you do, the more xp you get
- You get bonus xp for kills

Now what we take from this is, it does not have to be an ENEMY that you are attacking. To simultaneously and safely level both Sneak and Archery, you can try stalking forest creatures, such as deers and goats. Bunnies work too. The easy kills will get you good xp. Attacking mobs that aggro back is riskier, especially at lower levels.

Now, let's get to the cheaper way of training Archery:

- You can have Faendal in Riverwood train you in Archery and then pickpocket him afterwards. Make sure to quick save before each "attempt" though
- You can marry Aela from Companions after certain requirements have been met and get training then trade back the gold from her as a follower

As for sneaking, leveling Sneak requires the following conditions:

- Someone is in the room
- The longer you sneak undetected, the more xp you get
- Sneak attacks give you bonus xp
- Sneak finishers give you even more bonus xp

There are a few easy ways to level Sneak through standard gameplay:

- Dungeons and forts raise your sneak naturally assuming you are playing that style correctly
- Sneak attacks build it up a lot quicker, making bows your BFF early game
- Sneak through forests whenever patience allows you
- Do not get a follower until you have 100 Sneak. They will ruin whatever surprise you plan UNLESS they are Dark Brotherhood Initiate, Thieves' Guild member, or a stealth type merc like Jenassa in Drunken Huntsmen Whiterun


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Could someone shed some help please?
> I'm at level 11 or so on my second play through and want to do things differently. Last go around I took the black star. I plan to do so again (not so sure) but is this a good choice? Who's the better follower - erandur or the priestess of azura? My other option for a follower is Aela but I wan to marry her


Azura IMHO is a stronger follower than Erandur. As for Aela, you can have both with her. Marry her and then take her as a follower. She is an essential NPC meaning she cannot.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Could someone shed some help please?
> I'm at level 11 or so on my second play through and want to do things differently. Last go around I took the black star. I plan to do so again (not so sure) but is this a good choice? Who's the better follower - erandur or the priestess of azura? My other option for a follower is Aela but I wan to marry her
> 
> 
> 
> Azura IMHO is a stronger follower than Erandur. As for Aela, you can have both with her. Marry her and then take her as a follower. She is an essential NPC meaning she cannot.
Click to expand...

Thanks







. So do you think losing the black star is worth gaining the priestess? Or should I just stick with Aela?

And cannot what?


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No offense to that guy, but that is a HORRIBLE way to level sneak and archery. LOL
> Let's start with the conditions for gaining experience with Archery:
> - You hit a target for damage
> - The more damage you do, the more xp you get
> - You get bonus xp for kills
> Now what we take from this is, it does not have to be an ENEMY that you are attacking. To simultaneously and safely level both Sneak and Archery, you can try stalking forest creatures, such as deers and goats. Bunnies work too. The easy kills will get you good xp. Attacking mobs that aggro back is riskier, especially at lower levels.
> Now, let's get to the cheaper way of training Archery:
> - You can have Faendal in Riverwood train you in Archery and then pickpocket him afterwards. Make sure to quick save before each "attempt" though
> - You can marry Aela from Companions after certain requirements have been met and get training then trade back the gold from her as a follower
> As for sneaking, leveling Sneak requires the following conditions:
> - Someone is in the room
> - The longer you sneak undetected, the more xp you get
> - Sneak attacks give you bonus xp
> - Sneak finishers give you even more bonus xp
> There are a few easy ways to level Sneak through standard gameplay:
> - Dungeons and forts raise your sneak naturally assuming you are playing that style correctly
> - Sneak attacks build it up a lot quicker, making bows your BFF early game
> - Sneak through forests whenever patience allows you
> - Do not get a follower until you have 100 Sneak. They will ruin whatever surprise you plan UNLESS they are Dark Brotherhood Initiate, Thieves' Guild member, or a stealth type merc like Jenassa in Drunken Huntsmen Whiterun


That's me in the vid







, lol but yeah only other source of information I have about the mechanics of the game is my friend. He has a bit more played than me so we exchange tactics here and there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So do you think losing the black star is worth gaining the priestess? Or should I just stick with Aela?
> And cannot what?


That depends if you like followers or not. I never really used a follower besides Mercurio, Aela, or Mjoll. I simply got Azura's Star, because I figured it better to please a daedric princess than to piss her off and corrupt her artifact further. Besides, grand souls are easy to find as long as you are careful about fast swapping to soul trap on the right enemies.

EDIT:

I just realized I didn't really address Aranea as a follower. She is a very powerful mage in the conjuration and destruction schools. She can summon all the powerful atronachs and is frost/lightning based, meaning she also damages enemy mana and stamina reserves while slowing them. This reduces your enemies to simple melee attacks meaning casters do crap damage to you. She does not have any restoration spell though, meaning no heal or wards. This leaves her with minimal sustainability, so you have to keep an eye on her and force feed potions if necessary.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> That's me in the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , lol but yeah only other source of information I have about the mechanics of the game is my friend. He has a bit more played than me so we exchange tactics here and there.


I give you an A for effort!







I don't know though. I find killing forest creatures easier at low levels then sniping NPC's from afar. There are a few reasons for this:

- They are everywhere
- You recover arrows faster if you miss
- Killing gives you more bonus xp and they are easy to kill
- They don't fight back


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So do you think losing the black star is worth gaining the priestess? Or should I just stick with Aela?
> And cannot what?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends if you like followers or not. I never really used a follower besides Mercurio, Aela, or Mjoll. I simply got Azura's Star, because I figured it better to please a daedric princess than to piss her off and corrupt her artifact further. Besides, grand souls are easy to find as long as you are careful about fast swapping to soul trap on the right enemies.
Click to expand...

Haha I've literally never used soul trap. Ever. I relied on the mace of molag bal for that...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Haha I've literally never used soul trap. Ever. I relied on the mace of molag bal for that...


Added my opinion of Aranea in my previous response to you if you are interested. She is not a bad follower. I sucked with maces.







I am more of a dagger or sword kind of guy for melee.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Haha I've literally never used soul trap. Ever. I relied on the mace of molag bal for that...
> 
> 
> 
> Added my opinion of Aranea in my previous response to you if you are interested. She is not a bad follower. I sucked with maces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more of a dagger or sword kind of guy for melee.
Click to expand...

Alright thanks man. Thanks loads. I guess I'll just see what happens... That's the great thing with this game - its so free and you can do basically anything.

One more thing. What did you mean leveling sneak is natural in dungeons?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Alright thanks man. Thanks loads. I guess I'll just see what happens... That's the great thing with this game - its so free and you can do basically anything.
> One more thing. What did you mean leveling sneak is natural in dungeons?


Dungeons and forts are typically full of bandits, spiders, daugers, necromancers, ect where there is at least 1 or 2 in every room. If you play a stealth type character correctly, you will be sneaking through every room, either to bypass the mobs or ambush them. Since sneak leveling is based off of successful sneak duration in presence of mobs and stealth attacks, this is a natural environment for leveling sneak.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Haha I've literally never used soul trap. Ever. I relied on the mace of molag bal for that...


Same here, but it seems to drain more rapidly than anything else I have used so far. So I ended up carrying two one-handed weapons, killing them 95% of the way with the other, then finishing them off with the mace of molag bal so it doesn't drain so quickly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> Same here, but it seems to drain more rapidly than anything else I have used so far. So I ended up carrying two one-handed weapons, killing them 95% of the way with the other, then finishing them off with the mace of molag bal so it doesn't drain so quickly.


It is because enchantments for weapons are on hit passives. I wish Bethesda would change it to allow us to toggle effect on and off to allow better charge management for early levels. It doesn't matter much after you get Black/Azura Star, but before then life can be hard.


----------



## NrGx

This game plays really well on old hardware as well. I'm maxing everything with 4xAA and 16xAF and getting playable framerates! It looks awesome.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> This game plays really well on old hardware as well. I'm maxing everything with 4xAA and 16xAF and getting playable framerates! It looks awesome.


I'm guessing around 30fps average?


----------



## sockpirate

so....what have you guys done when you get the "flying backwards" dragon glitch ? I have a kill quest to kill this dragon and he keepy flying backwards and NEVER lands....he also keeps flying around when he is "dead".......


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> so....what have you guys done when you get the "flying backwards" dragon glitch ? I have a kill quest to kill this dragon and he keepy flying backwards and NEVER lands....he also keeps flying around when he is "dead".......


I haven't run into this, but I don't think I can kill an elder dragon with resists not working properly anyways. Assuming they are still broken.


----------



## sockpirate

this is the first time i have seen the backwards flying dragons since the patch. Quite annoying, although i am glad this glitch happened on a simple kill quest with no real bearing on whether i kill it or not.


----------



## WC_EEND

Has anyone here actually had the guards saying to their character they took an arrow in the knee? because I have yet to hear the guards say it for the first time


----------



## Hexa

I've heard them say it a million times


----------



## ikcti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Has anyone here actually had the guards saying to their character they took an arrow in the knee? because I have yet to hear the guards say it for the first time


I've never heard it either, but maybe I haven't played too much, the only city I've really discovered is Whiterun...


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikcti*
> 
> I've never heard it either, but maybe I haven't played too much, the only city I've really discovered is Whiterun...


The guard that walks in front of Breezehome, says it to me every time I leave.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Has anyone here actually had the guards saying to their character they took an arrow in the knee? because I have yet to hear the guards say it for the first time


I've heard it a few times now. Always something like "I used to be an adventurer till I took an arrow to the knee." What is this, football? Not a very cool "career-ending injury" for an adventurer.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I've heard it a few times now. Always something like "I used to be an adventurer till I took an arrow to the knee." What is this, football? Not a very cool "career-ending injury" for an adventurer.


I dunno. It's not like it was through solid flesh and bone, the knee is a complicated joint.

Nothing a dual-cast healing spell wouldn't fix though.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Haha I've literally never used soul trap. Ever. I relied on the mace of molag bal for that...
> 
> 
> 
> Added my opinion of Aranea in my previous response to you if you are interested. She is not a bad follower. I sucked with maces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more of a dagger or sword kind of guy for melee.
Click to expand...

is it possible to disenchant the mace of molag bal and apply its enchantement of soul trap onto another weapon?


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I dunno. It's not like it was through solid flesh and bone, the knee is a complicated joint.
> Nothing a dual-cast healing spell wouldn't fix though.


Guards a wuss anyways. Heck, I've walked around towns with arrows through my skull and I'm not complaining.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I dunno. It's not like it was through solid flesh and bone, the knee is a complicated joint.
> Nothing a dual-cast healing spell wouldn't fix though.


Well, for the purposes of Skyrim, something like "until I took that battle axe to the gut" would be better, but as someone said, wuss guards, so perhaps not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> is it possible to disenchant the mace of molag bal and apply its enchantement of soul trap onto another weapon?


Probably, but why that weapon? Disenchant an ordinary soul trap enchanted weapon.


----------



## rockworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> is it possible to disenchant the mace of molag bal and apply its enchantement of soul trap onto another weapon?


Yes, it is possible. I disenchanted it and enchanted a dearde (sp?) mace that I forged. The charge lasts longer in the one I forged and has a higher damage than the molag Bal, even after I improved it with smithing.


----------



## Sin100

Gotta love it when your flower sets off every single trap. Good old Lydia.


----------



## Roman5

Hi.There's a couple of quests I have that when I highlight them and press map, it just makes a little sound and doesn't go to the map, so there's no way to see where I have to go to do those quests. One is 'Find The Redguard Woman' under the heading of 'In my time of need', and the other is a miscellaneous quest 'Bring One Amulet Of Arkay To Torbjorn'. So why doesn't it show me on the map like other quests do?


----------



## WC_EEND

I've had the the same thing with the quest where I needed to find the redguard woman


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



and found her by pure coincidence in the tavern in Windhelm


So I think you'll need to actually search for her. I did also encounter a few Alik'r warriors on the road who were questioning a redguard woman only to find out it wasn't the one they were looking for.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I haven't run into this, but I don't think I can kill an elder dragon with resists not working properly anyways. Assuming they are still broken.


Here is a unofficial fix for the resistance bug http://myona.com/2011/12/01/skyrim-pc-unofficial-fix-magic-resistance-bug/

I've tested it, and it works. It also works alongside the latest 4GB fix.

Bethesda should release a patch this week anyway, to remedy this issue, amongst the backwards flying dragons.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I've had the the same thing with the quest where I needed to find the redguard woman
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and found her by pure coincidence in the tavern in Windhelm
> 
> 
> So I think you'll need to actually search for her. I did also encounter a few Alik'r warriors on the road who were questioning a redguard woman only to find out it wasn't the one they were looking for.


Heh, I read she was at a different place, so perhaps she's roaming the land









But still, that and the other quest, are they intentionally meant to be unmapped in the hope the player will come across these things with some luck?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Hi.There's a couple of quests I have that when I highlight them and press map, it just makes a little sound and doesn't go to the map, so there's no way to see where I have to go to do those quests. One is 'Find The Redguard Woman' under the heading of 'In my time of need', and the other is a miscellaneous quest 'Bring One Amulet Of Arkay To Torbjorn'. So why doesn't it show me on the map like other quests do?


I think that some quests intentionally don't have a marker, so that may be the reason. Also, I know that the journal works a little strangely. You have to highlight the quest title in the left column, so that the white arrow appears next to it. If you don't highlight it, when you press M, it will center on the location, but not put a marker.


----------



## WC_EEND

Oh boy, I actually meant


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Whiterun and not Windhelm


I always get those 2 confused


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Has anyone here actually had the guards saying to their character they took an arrow in the knee? because I have yet to hear the guards say it for the first time


I think you might have to finish the Companions' Glory to the Dead or at least become a Circle before guards start mentioning it. What guards say around you depends on your accumulative actions. For example, if you steal a lot and rank pretty high in the Thieve's Guild, they will say things like "Watch your hands" or "I know you!" and if you have do the Dark Brotherhood quest, they will say things like "I heard stories about you. Dark tides in Dawnstar." or "Psst! I know who you really are! Hail Sithis!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I've heard it a few times now. Always something like "I used to be an adventurer till I took an arrow to the knee." What is this, football? Not a very cool "career-ending injury" for an adventurer.


I imagine an arrow to the knee would tear stuff up LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I dunno. It's not like it was through solid flesh and bone, the knee is a complicated joint.
> Nothing a dual-cast healing spell wouldn't fix though.


These are city guards, not very smart, powerful, or highly educated.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> is it possible to disenchant the mace of molag bal and apply its enchantement of soul trap onto another weapon?


No it is not. You can only dechant single enchanted generic magical things. Uniques and dual enchanted things do not apply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Guards a wuss anyways. Heck, I've walked around towns with arrows through my skull and I'm not complaining.


Welcome to the world of Bethesda, where sex changes and taking more arrows is the cure for removing stuck existing arrows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Gotta love it when your flower sets off every single trap. Good old Lydia.


Lydia was a very useless follower. If you are going into an area with a lot of traps, it is best to NOT have a heavy armor follower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Hi.There's a couple of quests I have that when I highlight them and press map, it just makes a little sound and doesn't go to the map, so there's no way to see where I have to go to do those quests. One is 'Find The Redguard Woman' under the heading of 'In my time of need', and the other is a miscellaneous quest 'Bring One Amulet Of Arkay To Torbjorn'. So why doesn't it show me on the map like other quests do?


Quests where you actually have to find something for someone or what I call AOE targets, typically do not have a quest marker or map location for it. I mentioned it earlier, but it was lost among all the other posts.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Saadia is the Redguard woman you are looking for. She is usually in Whiterun Bannered Mare Inn.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I've had the the same thing with the quest where I needed to find the redguard woman
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> and found her by pure coincidence in the tavern in Windhelm
> 
> 
> So I think you'll need to actually search for her. I did also encounter a few Alik'r warriors on the road who were questioning a redguard woman only to find out it wasn't the one they were looking for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Heh, I read she was at a different place, so perhaps she's roaming the land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, that and the other quest, are they intentionally meant to be unmapped in the hope the player will come across these things with some luck?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Saadia is the Redguard woman you are looking for. She is usually in Whiterun Bannered Mare Inn.



NPC's have radiant AI's so they may occasionally roam.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Haha I've literally never used soul trap. Ever. I relied on the mace of molag bal for that...
> 
> 
> 
> Added my opinion of Aranea in my previous response to you if you are interested. She is not a bad follower. I sucked with maces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am more of a dagger or sword kind of guy for melee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it possible to disenchant the mace of molag bal and apply its enchantement of soul trap onto another weapon?
Click to expand...

I wasn't able to. I wasn't able to sell it either. I guess it's because it's a special item. Also for the record this is on a 100% vanilla game. Oh, except for the no spiders mod


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockworm*
> 
> Yes, it is possible. I disenchanted it and enchanted a dearde (sp?) mace that I forged. The charge lasts longer in the one I forged and has a higher damage than the molag Bal, even after I improved it with smithing.


Do you have crafting mods? I could not dechant mine.


----------



## bl1nk

You cannot disenchant all of the "special" items, however there are many other weapons with the soul trap ability that you can disenchant.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> You cannot disenchant all of the "special" items, however there are many other weapons with the soul trap ability that you can disenchant.


That is what I thought too, but someone here is saying he did disenchant the mace. The only way I believe that is possible is if you have crafting mods installed.


----------



## rockworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you have crafting mods? I could not dechant mine.


No, no mods. My memory is probably failing.







It is very possible that I deenchanted something else and then sold the molag. I have done a lot of deenchanting and then enchanting, so it is very likely I just sold molag.

I put Skyrim away this past weekend. After 160 hours, I needed a little break. I am at level 50 and leveling rate has slowed down a lot. I will go back in a couple of weeks during the Christmas season and continue on. I spent a lot of time wandering the world and doing smaller quests before I really got into it. I had never played any previous TES games, so it is a new experience for me. I am really enjoying it, but figured the break will help TESV from becoming repetative.

I picked up Neverwinter nights 2 during the last Steam sale and decided to give it a go. Liked NVW 1 and read good stuff about 2.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockworm*
> 
> No, no mods. My memory is probably failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very possible that I deenchanted something else and then sold the molag. I have done a lot of deenchanting and then enchanting, so it is very likely I just sold molag.
> I put Skyrim away this past weekend. After 160 hours, I needed a little break. I am at level 50 and leveling rate has slowed down a lot. I will go back in a couple of weeks during the Christmas season and continue on. I spent a lot of time wandering the world and doing smaller quests before I really got into it. I had never played any previous TES games, so it is a new experience for me. I am really enjoying it, but figured the break will help TESV from becoming repetative.
> I picked up Neverwinter nights 2 during the last Steam sale and decided to give it a go. Liked NVW 1 and read good stuff about 2.


Is that game MMORPG or SPRPG?


----------



## rockworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that game MMORPG or SPRPG?


I am playing SP. There is a multiplayer mode, but I have not checked into it. I am not sure if it is co-operative or MMO.

Edit: I am at work so cannot check at the moment. Will take a look when I get home, if I remember


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rockworm*
> 
> No, no mods. My memory is probably failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very possible that I deenchanted something else and then sold the molag. I have done a lot of deenchanting and then enchanting, so it is very likely I just sold molag.
> I put Skyrim away this past weekend. After 160 hours, I needed a little break. I am at level 50 and leveling rate has slowed down a lot. I will go back in a couple of weeks during the Christmas season and continue on. I spent a lot of time wandering the world and doing smaller quests before I really got into it. I had never played any previous TES games, so it is a new experience for me. I am really enjoying it, but figured the break will help TESV from becoming repetative.
> I picked up Neverwinter nights 2 during the last Steam sale and decided to give it a go. Liked NVW 1 and read good stuff about 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that game MMORPG or SPRPG?
Click to expand...

There's no multiplayer in skyrim

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> There's no multiplayer in skyrim
> Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


I think there is a misunderstanding here. We were talking bout neverwinter series.


----------



## willis888

After seeing JedixJarf's avatar in a different thread, I hope someone makes a lightsaber and purple lightning mod for Skyrim.



Use the FUS!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockworm*
> 
> I picked up Neverwinter nights 2 during the last Steam sale and decided to give it a go. Liked NVW 1 and read good stuff about 2.


The Mask of the Betrayer expansion for NWN2 is EPIC. After playing through the final mission of Skyrim's main quest, I tried to think of a game that matched it in epicness, and MotB was the only thing I came up with.

The Legends of Arcadia persistent world for NWN2 is also pretty cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that game MMORPG or SPRPG?


Both.

There is a single player campaign, 2 official expansions with single player campaigns, maybe a dozen or so official DLC for sale that add more single player campaigns, and hundreds or maybe thousands of user-generated single player campaigns that can be downloaded for free.

The single player campaigns can be played co-op online. Some work better than others - for example, some of the user-generated stuff was made to tell the story of a single character that you download with the mod and the NPC dialogue makes more sense when played solo.

There are also user-generated persistent worlds that are like small MMORPGs that are hosted by the players on dedicated servers payed for by donations.


----------



## turrican9

I'm Imperial at Level 41. Playing with adept difficulty. I'm finding it way to easy. I'm almost godlike. Using mostly one handed swords and destruction magic.

I'm thinking about starting a new game, using Master Difficulty, using a woodelf, and specialising in Archery and sneak.. I've tried a little sneaking and archery using my imperial, and must say that this is the most exciting playing method for me.

My plan is to only stick to this playing method with my next character, and maybe using a dagger.. I will not use magic or any swords or bigger weapons. I think this can get really interesting when using master difficulty.

So what do you guys/gals think?

Edit: And of course, lockpicking and light armor, which is appart of the wood elf race specialities. Alchemy I find boring, so will probably more or less skip that one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I'm Imperial at Level 41. Playing with adept difficulty. I'm finding it way to easy. I'm almost godlike. Using mostly one handed swords and destruction magic.
> I'm thinking about starting a new game, using Master Difficulty, using a woodelf, and specialising in Archery and sneak.. I've tried a little sneaking and archery using my imperial, and must say that this is the most exciting playing method for me.
> My plan is to only stick to this playing method with my next character, and maybe using a dagger.. I will not use magic or any swords or bigger weapons. I think this can get really interesting when using master difficulty.
> So what do you guys/gals think?


Sneak becomes completely OP once you get perks for Shadow Warrior and the x15 extra damage for sneak dagger attacks, regardless of difficulty. Before that, it can be pretty challenging depending on a few things:

- There are no early game perks to help out daggers
- Get quick draw and that slow time for archery as soon as possible
- Join the Dark Brotherhood ASAP; free shrouded armor set is great for you


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sneak becomes completely OP once you get perks for Shadow Warrior and the x15 extra damage for sneak dagger attacks, regardless of difficulty. Before that, it can be pretty challenging depending on a few things:
> - There are no early game perks to help out daggers
> - Get quick draw and that slow time for archery as soon as possible
> - Join the Dark Brotherhood ASAP; free shrouded armor set is great for you


What do you think would be the most challenging gaming method then?

Also, I'm not planning doing certain stuff, or joining certain fractions as part of tactical building my character, I'm planning on just playing and enjoying the game. Also, the mainquest will probably not be my main priority..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> What do you think would be the most challening gaming method then?
> Also, I'm not planning doing certain stuff, or joining certain fractions as part of tactical building my character, I'm planning on just playing and enjoying the game. Also, the mainquest will probably not be my main priority..


Pure mage is probably the most fun and challenging to play from a destructive kiting and visual POV. The problem with pure mages is that you tend to run out of magicka REALLY fast early to mid game. The problems with mages early game are:

- Minimal sustainability
- Poor spell selection
- Small magicka reserves
- Mediocre spell damage

Later on as you get magicka regen items, more spells, and casting perks, there is a lot more you can do. With chain lightning in one hand, fireball in the other, and frost cloak around me, fellow enemies rarely got close to me and when they did, they typically have no stamina, magicka, or movement speed and are reduced to low damage attacks.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockworm*
> 
> I am playing SP. There is a multiplayer mode, but I have not checked into it. I am not sure if it is co-operative or MMO.
> Edit: I am at work so cannot check at the moment. Will take a look when I get home, if I remember


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think there is a misunderstanding here. We were talking bout neverwinter series.


NWN1 had awesome Multiplayer when it came out (not sure now). It had a construction set, kinda like Elders Scrolls, and players could run completely custom persistent worlds on their own servers with player contributed content as well. Servers could have as many has 40-60 players (don't remember exactly), but it was a good number, enough where you got to know a good amount of the people that played.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Pure mage is probably the most fun and challenging to play from a destructive kiting and visual POV. The problem with pure mages is that you tend to run out of magicka REALLY fast early to mid game. The problems with mages early game are:
> - Minimal sustainability
> - Poor spell selection
> - Small magicka reserves
> - Mediocre spell damage
> Later on as you get magicka regen items, more spells, and casting perks, there is a lot more you can do. With chain lightning in one hand, fireball in the other, and frost cloak around me, fellow enemies rarely got close to me and when they did, they typically have no stamina, magicka, or movement speed and are reduced to low damage attacks.


Black Elf Or High Elf then?

Also, I've been thinking about making my own rules in the game... Like force myself to not use some things, to make it more of a challenge... Those Dragon Shouts I always forget to use anyway...

Looking forward to packages like Oscuro's Overhaul for Skyrim..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Black Elf Or High Elf then?
> Also, I've been thinking about making my own rules in the game... Like force myself to not use some things, to make it more of a challenge... Those Dragon Shouts I always forget to use anyway...
> Looking forward to packages like Oscuro's Overhaul for Skyrim..


For a pure mage, you want to play Dark Elf, High Elf, Breton, or even Imperial.


----------



## Cantii

Right now, I'm a level 35 Imperial, going straight warrior, dual wielding. I'm using two daedric swords and am wondering if maybe using a different type of weapon would offer any additional benfits. I know that maces ignore armor and axes cause a bleed with the perk, but also daggers get the crit chance bonus from the sword perk.

What do you guys think of Sword + Mace, Sword + Axe, Sword + Dagger, or any other combination? Really looking to spice things up. I have quite a few daedric hearts, so I can make any weapon. I've even considered going Dagger + Dagger just for the super-fast attack speeds and much higher crit rate... would be fun, methinks. Also, I'm in full legendary dragonplate, simply for story/RP purposes


----------



## Sin100

Right now I am a level 20 Breton. There are so many ways to play this game, I feel I will go through the game several times. I'm playing as 'good' although it's hard to judge what exactly good is in this crazy world.

I am not sure if the legion are considered good or bad, I hear mixed opinions from the Skyrim folk, so I decided not to join them. Perhaps I will in a future character.

I think i'll play as a Argonian next to play bad and join the brotherhood and thieves guild.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cantii*
> 
> Right now, I'm a level 35 Imperial, going straight warrior, dual wielding. I'm using two daedric swords and am wondering if maybe using a different type of weapon would offer any additional benfits. I know that maces ignore armor and axes cause a bleed with the perk, but also daggers get the crit chance bonus from the sword perk.
> What do you guys think of Sword + Mace, Sword + Axe, Sword + Dagger, or any other combination? Really looking to spice things up. I have quite a few daedric hearts, so I can make any weapon. I've even considered going Dagger + Dagger just for the super-fast attack speeds and much higher crit rate... would be fun, methinks. Also, I'm in full legendary dragonplate, simply for story/RP purposes


Dual wielding is great for maximizing your damage, but provides no sustainability unless you have good life leech or health regeneration since you forgo the defense and block of a shield. Daggers swing faster, but deal a lot less damage. Unless you are an assassin type player who can take advantage of dagger perk, you are better off using swords, maces, or axes.

- Swords swing fast but deal less damage
- Maces swing slow but deal more damage
- Axes are in the middle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Right now I am a level 20 Breton. There are so many ways to play this game, I feel I will go through the game several times. I'm playing as 'good' although it's hard to judge what exactly good is in this crazy world.
> I am not sure if the legion are considered good or bad, I hear mixed opinions from the Skyrim folk, so I decided not to join them. Perhaps I will in a future character.
> I think i'll play as a Argonian next to play bad and join the brotherhood and thieves guild.


The NPC's say things depending on which groups you are affiliated with and to what degree as well as per how high your skills are. For example, if you are really good at enchanting, NPC's may ask for you to enchant stuff for them as a passing remark.


----------



## Cantii

Hrm... I haven't found any enchanted items that give life leech or health regen yet







I'll definitely BOLO for them, hopefully I'll get SOMETHING soon. I haven't died yet, but I've had some very close calls, my damage is just insane =V I'll give some other weapon combinations a try since I have the materials available...


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dual wielding is great for maximizing your damage, but provides no sustainability unless you have good life leech or health regeneration since you forgo the defense and block of a shield. Daggers swing faster, but deal a lot less damage. Unless you are an assassin type player who can take advantage of dagger perk, you are better off using swords, maces, or axes.
> - Swords swing fast but deal less damage
> - Maces swing slow but deal more damage
> - Axes are in the middle
> The NPC's say things depending on which groups you are affiliated with and to what degree as well as per how high your skills are. For example, if you are really good at enchanting, NPC's may ask for you to enchant stuff for them as a passing remark.


"Maybe you can enchant me a nice warm bed" is what I seem to always get from the guards


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cantii*
> 
> Hrm... I haven't found any enchanted items that give life leech or health regen yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely BOLO for them, hopefully I'll get SOMETHING soon. I haven't died yet, but I've had some very close calls, my damage is just insane =V I'll give some other weapon combinations a try since I have the materials available...


Absorb life is pretty hard to find, though there is the Blade of Woe which is a life stealing quest dagger you can get. Health regen is useful ONLY if you make sure to max out your enchanting so you can get it high enough. I am wearing a dual enchanted Fine Clothes (re-meshed to look like Nocturnal Robes) for health regeneration and health. I call it Life Giver.









My advice to you if you want to dual wield is to focus on maxing out armor first. Given your lack of sustainability early game, you will need as much protection everywhere else as possible. As far as weapons go, try to find early mana or stamina hurting/absorbing weapons to reduce mobs to basic melee attacks instead of much more powerful spells and power attacks. Heavy Armor and the last Light Armor perk really helps dual wielders. Attacking with life stealing, mana killing, and stamina killing weapons can instantly nerf any mob in the game and reduce caster mobs to sobbing piles of meat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> "Maybe you can enchant me a nice warm bed" is what I seem to always get from the guards


LOL! Does your champ wear clothes that make her look like she is from easy street?


----------



## Simca

Nude Male Mod


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nude Male Mod


I shudder to think what nude male mods will come out AFTER the CK is released and people can do more than just textures. LOL


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nude Male Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shudder to think what nude male mods will come out AFTER the CK is released and people can do more than just textures. LOL
Click to expand...

It's more than just a texture.










It's a mesh mod.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's more than just a texture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mesh mod.


Can mesh mods actually change the dimensions or shape then? I was under the impression modders were only able to make surface level adjustments.


----------



## Cantii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Absorb life is pretty hard to find, though there is the Blade of Woe which is a life stealing quest dagger you can get. Health regen is useful ONLY if you make sure to max out your enchanting so you can get it high enough. I am wearing a dual enchanted Fine Clothes (re-meshed to look like Nocturnal Robes) for health regeneration and health. I call it Life Giver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice to you if you want to dual wield is to focus on maxing out armor first. Given your lack of sustainability early game, you will need as much protection everywhere else as possible. As far as weapons go, try to find early mana or stamina hurting/absorbing weapons to reduce mobs to basic melee attacks instead of much more powerful spells and power attacks. Heavy Armor and the last Light Armor perk really helps dual wielders. Attacking with life stealing, mana killing, and stamina killing weapons can instantly nerf any mob in the game and reduce caster mobs to sobbing piles of meat.
> LOL! Does your champ wear clothes that make her look like she is from easy street?


Interesting... though I haven't found anything enchanted with damaging stamina or mana yet (even though I'm nearly 40 hours into the game ) but I'll keep an eye out for it and give it a shot. My Enchanting is at 100 and my alchemy is at 74... I just need to find +alchemy enchants so I can make an awesome +enchanting potion, which will enable me to make an even better +alchemy enchant, which will me an even better +enchant potion, then I'll enchant my weapons with magic or stamina damage when I finally find something


----------



## Frankzro

Forgive me gaming community for I have sinned ...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> Forgive me gaming community for I have sinned ...
> I has been 9 months since I have cheated in a game, until yesterday. I am guilty of using God Mod Cheat one time in Skyrim to kill an Elder Dragon... Forgive me father! >_<


Elder Dragons are a PITA to kill. They bite hard!


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Elder Dragons are a PITA to kill. They bite hard!


Why yes they are. And do.

I gotta say Im really liking mage so far. Im either better at the game now or my mage kills bosses/dragons faster than my 1h/shield guy did at the same level.


----------



## BradleyW

Can mods still be used with the 1.2 Patch?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can mods still be used with the 1.2 Patch?


Yes, they can.


----------



## Simca

Spoiler: The whole thing's a spoiler



So there's that mission you get to eat Vurulus or whatever from Markarth so you can acquire a Daedra's ring. I didn't want to actually do it, but there's no real saying no to it. You can walk away at best, but I decided to do it anyway. I feasted on the guy and acquired some Death Goddess' ring. I told her like I tell all other Daedra that her item sucks. She threatened my life and then I thanked the girl for bringing me here. I walked into another room, closed the door. Turned into a werewolf and then did as they were all practicing. Feasting on humans. So I ate them all. KYAHAHAHA!



Then I head back to Markarth and all the people I killed are gone and have been replaced.

I bought a house in Solitude. 25K+ furniture and stuff. Nice place. I started hanging Ebony weapons in the basement.

Crafted myself a Daedric Bow that I'll never use and a Daedric Greatsword.

Game is fun again on Master difficulty.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*
> 
> Why yes they are. And do.
> I gotta say Im really liking mage so far. Im either better at the game now or my mage kills bosses/dragons faster than my 1h/shield guy did at the same level.


Mages are better for players who like to stay back and out of the way. In terms of damage, offensive pure mages deal the highest amount of damage spamming dual casts. The downside is you are fragile and often cannot sustain their mana usage early on. For pure mages, players generally play the following type:

1. Wizards - Skilled mainly in arcane arts of Destruction. This is probably the most common type of mage you will find.
2. Summoner - Focuses on summoning mobs and staying in the back. You can summon 2 mobs at high levels of conjuration and if you summon dragon priests or demora lords, they summon things themselves as well.
3. Cleric - Pure support role focusing on healing and restoration where you stay in the back and buff you and your follower as well as turning/banishing undead. It is more effective than you realize.








4. Illusionist - Primarily dealing in Illusion and Altercation schools of magic. High level Illusionists don't even have to attack anyone while traversing dungeons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can mods still be used with the 1.2 Patch?


Depends on what type of mod you are talking about.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

How many PC's can I install Skyrim on?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is there a mod to make Skyrim npc smile? My Hroki and Susanna would be so much more beautiful if they would smile.







Also, anyone wish they could setup traps in Skyrim? XD


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there a mod to make Skyrim npc smile? My Hroki and Susanna would be so much more beautiful if they would smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone wish they could setup traps in Skyrim? XD


You can setup mines with proper destructing skill.


----------



## Evermind

I think he means more thief like traps. Would be pretty awesome.

Then again, you can just use their own against them. That is, if you avoid them and also don't have a follower with you that springs them all for you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> You can setup mines with proper destructing skill.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> I think he means more thief like traps. Would be pretty awesome.
> Then again, you can just use their own against them. That is, if you avoid them and also don't have a follower with you that springs them all for you.


^^^

I am not referring to runes, but gasoline and tripwire traps among others. As far as followers ruining traps for you... ugh, that's right Susanna... I am looking at YOU.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there a mod to make Skyrim npc smile? My Hroki and Susanna would be so much more beautiful if they would smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone wish they could setup traps in Skyrim? XD


Is there any facial animations? I just feel like most of the time people have blank stares on their faces no matter what situation is going on.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> ^^^
> I am not referring to runes, but gasoline and tripwire traps among others. As far as followers ruining traps for you... ugh, that's right Susanna... I am looking at YOU.


I was able to actually use a trap on a certain arch mage or necromancer (don't remember which), during a certain Daedric quest.
He was very tough early to mid game, as I had very little resists at that point.

It was one of those swinging spike traps, the trap was enough to kill me outright, but only did about 50% damage to this mage/necromancer.
Was still a very tough fight back at those levels even with a follower, and conjured atronarch.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the help on the patch question.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Is there any facial animations? I just feel like most of the time people have blank stares on their faces no matter what situation is going on.


I haven't seen any facial animations. They seem to just frown and talk with happy voices.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't seen any facial animations. They seem to just frown and talk with happy voices.


There is one when an NPC is seriously pissed at you and about to attack, bearing teeth and all. It's the only actual facial expression I've seen. Otherwise everyone is a mannequin.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> There is one when an NPC is seriously pissed at you and about to attack, bearing teeth and all. It's the only actual facial expression I've seen. Otherwise everyone is a mannequin.


I met a few of those. I really would like to see a facial animation mod though.

If anyone is upset with how their slim character or slim NPC's walk, I would try this mod:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=213

Here is another mod that makes females look even better:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1329


----------



## Spacedinvader

got my first gliching dragon..it's dead but still flying


----------



## ALUCARDVPR

So I married Mjoll the lioness and sent her to my house in Markarth.
I totally forgot about her follower Aerin.

So I had Mjoll giving me the "hi love" lines while Aerin continued to ramble about "kings, blah blah" in my house. That got old quick.

Hey I married mjoll not you both!

I waited till Mjoll was siting in her favorite chair facing away from us
and put a knive to Aerin's throat.

I dragged his body to the door and stuffed him in the corner.
I put baskets on his dead body.

While Mjoll and I were having dinner I kept looking back to the corner where her faithful companion was lying dead in a heap
Baskets covering his lifeless body.

I felt bad for the guy.
Hey, he didn't ask to be in that situation, right?

So I slowly walked to where his body was, highlighted it, and typed "~ markfordelete".
Stepped outside for a moment to gather my thoughts and walked back into to see he was gone.

There. That's better


----------



## lonnie5000

LOL! That"s epic. When I married Mjoll, I had her meet me at my house in Windhelm. When I got there she was there and so was Aerin. But we lost him. I had her follow me and we ran off out through the woods. After a while Aerin could not keep up and was no where to be found. We fast traveled back to the house in Windhelm and he was not there. And he has not been there since. He never showed back up. Then we moved to my house in Whiterun. He's still MIA.


----------



## matrices

Re: faces, what do you think mods are for? Why are you even playing a TES game on the PC without mods?









There are a couple that make it palatable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> LOL! That"s epic. When I married Mjoll, I had her meet me at my house in Windhelm. When I got there she was there and so was Aerin. But we lost him. I had her follow me and we ran off out through the woods. After a while Aerin could not keep up and was no where to be found. We fast traveled back to the house in Windhelm and he was not there. And he has not been there since. He never showed back up. Then we moved to my house in Whiterun. He's still MIA.


He probably got eaten by wolves. I remember I cleared out spiders from this mine and these workers were so happy about it. They ran off and when I left the city, I saw one fighting a horker and 2 had already died. Poor saps...


----------



## mcjihad

I'm was about 12 hours in and went for a wander at night. In the distance is could see flames shooting and took a closer look which ended up being 2 apprentice mages, one fire and one ice scrapping it out. The fire mage won and then went for me so i smoked him, then about 4 hours later, i'm level 10 and i've just left the shack you wake up in when you're introduced to the DB, when 3 mages attack me at random, one fire, one ice and one sparks, is this normal mage behaviour?


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> There is one when an NPC is seriously pissed at you and about to attack, bearing teeth and all. It's the only actual facial expression I've seen. Otherwise everyone is a mannequin.
> 
> 
> 
> I met a few of those. I really would like to see a facial animation mod though.
> 
> If anyone is upset with how their slim character or slim NPC's walk, I would try this mod:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=213
> 
> Here is another mod that makes females look even better:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1329
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry but that mod which is supposed to make females look better doesn't make em look better at all.

If you want really beautiful females in Skyrim, here's the absolute best you can get right now:

Better Females

It comes from a reknowned Oblivion modder who has mastered the arts of making beautiful character textures.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> How many PC's can I install Skyrim on?


As many as you want. If you will be playing on more than one PC at a time then you need to use Steam offline mode. That is how my son plays while I'm playing


----------



## Slow*Jim

Surprised no one's posted this yet lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*
> 
> Yeah sorry but that mod which is supposed to make females look better doesn't make em look better at all.
> If you want really beautiful females in Skyrim, here's the absolute best you can get right now:
> Better Females
> It comes from a reknowned Oblivion modder who has mastered the arts of making beautiful character textures.


I tried that first but it ended up making lips and areas around the eyes more grainy. I take your word for it though and I will try again later tonight, either that or wait for a 4096 resolution re-mesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Surprised no one's posted this yet lol
> edit: doesn't seem to be working correctly http://i.imgur.com/skvVR.gif


Is it just a video showing her in a bikini or is there something else?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Surprised no one's posted this yet lol
> edit: doesn't seem to be working correctly http://i.imgur.com/skvVR.gif


POV winning


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it just a video showing her in a bikini or is there something else?


heh, she is making quite 'suggestive' gestures with one of her arms


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> heh, she is quite 'suggestive' gestures with one of her arms


Ah... I get it now. I thought she was rapping her knuckles on the table or something. Look at that serious face though. Must be all business for her.


----------



## Mudfrog

I use Lydia.. her ice bolt is a lot more powerful than mine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I use Lydia.. her ice bolt is a lot more powerful than mine.


On my serious play throughs, I usually don't even have a follower. On my test character, Susanna is my resurrected follower with maxed out stats. XD


----------



## MKHunt

From the listed requirements for Skyrim:
"Video Card: DirectX 9 compatible (GeForce GTX 550 Ti or GeForce GTX 260, or above)" as seen here. So let's see if my computer hardware matches up...



No?!







Le sigh.

Oh well, I will continue with this I suppose.










System requirements amirite?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> From the listed requirements for Skyrim:
> "Video Card: DirectX 9 compatible (GeForce GTX 550 Ti or GeForce GTX 260, or above)" as seen here. So let's see if my computer hardware matches up...
> 
> No?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Le sigh.
> Oh well, I will continue with this I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System requirements amirite?


That is probably just to give them an excuse when people contact them with performance issues. This is a console port, meaning it was made to run on consoles. Any game that can bloody run on console can run on even low end PC's. The XBox GPU is the equivalent of what, a 7600GT?


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> On my serious play throughs, I usually don't even have a follower. On my test character, Susanna is my resurrected follower with maxed out stats. XD


I use her when I'm exploring. It's nice to have the added carrying weight. During missions I usually don't as I focus on stealth.. she gives my location away every time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I use her when I'm exploring. It's nice to have the added carrying weight. During missions I usually don't as I focus on stealth.. she gives my location away every time.


I have so much gold now, I don't even bother picking up loot anymore unless I can de-enchant it. I just really wish AI movement was a lot smarter. I go through a lot of effort to shut down traps or activate them beforehand because I know she will just blunder through every damn one of them.


----------



## Boyboyd

I have 80,000 gold, but i've recently started buying houses. So i don't think that will last very long.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I have 80,000 gold, but i've recently started buying houses. So i don't think that will last very long.


Yeah... furniture in this game is ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm at 55k gold.. could have a lot more but I don't sell much due to the limited amount of gold that the vendors have. I have stockpiles of enchanted jewelry and weapons laying around. I only play an hour or so each night so most of my time is spent exploring with a quest thrown in once in a while.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I'm at 55k gold.. could have a lot more but I don't sell much due to the limited amount of gold that the vendors have. I have stockpiles of enchanted jewelry and weapons laying around. I only play an hour or so each night so most of my time is spent exploring with a quest thrown in once in a while.


Are you part of the thieve's guild yet?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yeah... furniture in this game is ridiculously overpriced.


Time to fast travel to skyrim ikea.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Time to fast travel to skyrim ikea.


That would be such an awesome mod lol


----------



## Boyboyd

Errr, yeah. Might need some help.

My lydia is damaged. She is stuck in crawl mode, like when she is so hurt than she crouches down terminator style until she gets her health back.

Only she's stuck this way, she will follow me. But so so slowly. is there anything i can do to fix her? I've tried telling her to go home, but i finished what i was doing and went back through the cave only to find her inching her way towards the door. lol


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Errr, yeah. Might need some help.
> My lydia is damaged. She is stuck in crawl mode, like when she is so hurt than she crouches down terminator style until she gets her health back.
> Only she's stuck this way, she will follow me. But so so slowly. is there anything i can do to fix her? I've tried telling her to go home, but i finished what i was doing and went back through the cave only to find her inching her way towards the door. lol


try using healing hands on her or some kind of target heal.
also, have you tried beating her up a bit?
culd just need to get her health down again to restart the health regen
who knows :shrug:


----------



## Slow*Jim

Looks like some sort of patch was just released. Didn't see any info or patch notes as it was automatically installed by steam


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I have 80,000 gold, but i've recently started buying houses. So i don't think that will last very long.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... furniture in this game is ridiculously overpriced.
Click to expand...

Not in real life, but compared to the price of the house, perhaps.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Looks like some sort of patch was just released. Didn't see any info or patch notes as it was automatically installed by steam


Yeah, I just saw that too! I wounder what they broke this time


----------



## turrican9

Just got 1.3 patch via Steam. I checked the log, and it says:

*Patch 1.3 Notes:

General stability improvements
Optimize performance for Core 2 Duo CPUs
Fixed Radiant Story incorrectly filling certain roles
Fixed magic resistances not calculating properly
Fixed issue with placing books on bookshelves inside player purchased homes
Fixed dragon animation issues with saving and loading
Fixed Y-look input to scale correctly with framerate*

Edit: When I started the game it did not show version 1.3 though... I still shows the old 1.2.1 or what it was...

Edit 2: Ahhh. It is actually updating as we speak.. I just got the info about the 1.3 patch in the log, right before the actual update...


----------



## Slow*Jim

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> try using healing hands on her or some kind of target heal.
> also, have you tried beating her up a bit?
> culd just need to get her health down again to restart the health regen
> who knows :shrug:


Unfortunately i don't have a single target-healing spell on this character. That's a decent suggestion though, i'll attack her a bit. Better F5 first though.

I've sent her home, so i'll do if she ever makes it home.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Time to fast travel to skyrim ikea.


Some one will probably make a mod for this.


----------



## turrican9

Version is now showing 1.3.7.0 in-game







Also, just loaded a save where a dragon was flying the wrong way with version 1.2... It flew in the right direction this time









Oh, no!! I just killed that dragon as we speak, after it flew in the right direction this time... But here is the deal, It did not release it's dragon soul to me! This is the first time I've experienced this, and this with the 1.3.7.0 patch!

Maybe it has something to do with me using the latest Skyrim Script Extender, it said it was not compatible with this version of the game. I really hope so! Will try to delete it and try to kill that dragon again!

LoL! I deleted the script extender, and loaded the game again. The dragon did not release it's soul after I killed it. And this is with the latest 1.3.7.0 patch!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Errr, yeah. Might need some help.
> My lydia is damaged. She is stuck in crawl mode, like when she is so hurt than she crouches down terminator style until she gets her health back.
> Only she's stuck this way, she will follow me. But so so slowly. is there anything i can do to fix her? I've tried telling her to go home, but i finished what i was doing and went back through the cave only to find her inching her way towards the door. lol


Try fast traveling when she is following you. That sometimes gets them out of that funky state. Basically NPC followers can get stuck in certain states and fail to regenerate life. Otherwise, what you might be able to do as well is to dismiss her, wait, and then fast travel to her house. Worst case scenario you may have to reload from a previous save.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Looks like some sort of patch was just released. Didn't see any info or patch notes as it was automatically installed by steam


Does the game still work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not in real life, but compared to the price of the house, perhaps.


That is assuming we are dealing with a $1:1 gold coin ratio, though I'm fairly certain a gold coin is worth a lot more than $1. I just find it ridiculous that furnishing a house costs more than half of the house price usually.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Errr, yeah. Might need some help.
> My lydia is damaged. She is stuck in crawl mode, like when she is so hurt than she crouches down terminator style until she gets her health back.
> Only she's stuck this way, she will follow me. But so so slowly. is there anything i can do to fix her? I've tried telling her to go home, but i finished what i was doing and went back through the cave only to find her inching her way towards the door. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Try fast traveling when she is following you. That sometimes gets them out of that funky state. Basically NPC followers can get stuck in certain states and fail to regenerate life. Otherwise, what you might be able to do as well is to dismiss her, wait, and then fast travel to her house. Worst case scenario you may have to reload from a previous save.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Looks like some sort of patch was just released. Didn't see any info or patch notes as it was automatically installed by steam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does the game still work?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not in real life, but compared to the price of the house, perhaps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is assuming we are dealing with a $1:1 gold coin ratio, though I'm fairly certain a gold coin is worth a lot more than $1. I just find it ridiculous that furnishing a house costs more than half of the house price usually.
Click to expand...

I don't mind. I don't spend my money on anything. I just buy potions, houses, furniture and ebony ingots.

No need for anything else. Craft the rest. Find the rest.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't mind. I don't spend my money on anything. I just buy potions, houses, furniture and ebony ingots.
> No need for anything else. Craft the rest. Find the rest.


It would be cool if we could actually craft furniture. I still have a ton of gold after buying all my stuff, but reducing prices could help you buy a house sooner. I have been making most of my potions now.


----------



## Lhino

Next week Bethesda has announced that they will officially launch 4GB large address aware support! http://www.bethblog.com/2011/12/07/skyrim-update-1-3-now-on-steam/


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try fast traveling when she is following you. That sometimes gets them out of that funky state. Basically NPC followers can get stuck in certain states and fail to regenerate life. Otherwise, what you might be able to do as well is to dismiss her, wait, and then fast travel to her house. Worst case scenario you may have to reload from a previous save.


Yep that did it. I fast traveled to my whiterun home and she was sat in her chair waiting. Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Next week Bethesda has announced that they will officially launch 4GB large address aware support! http://www.bethblog.com/2011/12/07/skyrim-update-1-3-now-on-steam/


I could care less about that at this point in time. I am more interested in some damn QA from them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Yep that did it. I fast traveled to my whiterun home and she was sat in her chair waiting. Thanks.


I had this happen to me with Aela. Stupid wolf girl got hit by spike door trap THREE times and just stayed in that state crawling around. I had to end up dismissing her, wait an hour or so in game, then go back to Whiterun to pick her up again.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have so much gold now, I don't even bother picking up loot anymore unless I can de-enchant it. I just really wish AI movement was a lot smarter. I go through a lot of effort to shut down traps or activate them beforehand because I know she will just blunder through every damn one of them.


Haha exactly, I strategically get through a trap.....Lydia just plows right through it taking damage or giving our position away...


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Next week Bethesda has announced that they will officially launch 4GB large address aware support! http://www.bethblog.com/2011/12/07/skyrim-update-1-3-now-on-steam/


Now if only they could address crossfire support...


----------



## Mudfrog

Yea, I just haven't done many of their quests.. I guess I could try to sell to them.

On another note. Whats the deal with Dragons that have actual names. I've killed two so far.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Yea, I just haven't done many of their quests.. I guess I could try to sell to them.
> On another note. Whats the deal with Dragons that have actual names. I've killed two so far.


Dragons for established quests or locations (mountains and burials) will have names where as the dragons that randomly fly around are called:

- Dragons
- Blood Dragons
- Frost Dragons
- Elder Dragons
- Ancient Dragons

Assigning an unique name to a mob makes it static or unique, meaning that there is only one. The generic names are for the game to continue to generate more dragons procedurally as opposed to running out of dragons when all the named ones die.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100*
> 
> Right now I am a level 20 Breton. There are so many ways to play this game, I feel I will go through the game several times. I'm playing as 'good' although it's hard to judge what exactly good is in this crazy world.
> 
> I am not sure if the legion are considered good or bad, I hear mixed opinions from the Skyrim folk, so I decided not to join them. Perhaps I will in a future character.
> 
> I think i'll play as a Argonian next to play bad and join the brotherhood and thieves guild.


The way I see it, the College and Companions are the "good" choices, and the Dark Brotherhood, Thieves Guild, Legion, and Stormcloaks are the "evil" choices. However, Tamriel would be better off if one side or the other, Stormcloaks or Legion, won a decisive victory and could refocus their efforts against the Thalmor. To that end, it seems like the Legion is already licked whereas the Stormcloaks are ready to fight, so if I ever decide to join one side or the other it will be Stormcloaks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dragons for established quests or locations (mountains and burials) will have names where as the dragons that randomly fly around are called:
> 
> - Dragons
> - Blood Dragons
> - Frost Dragons
> - Elder Dragons


- Ancient Dragon


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> The way I see it, the College and Companions are the "good" choices, and the Dark Brotherhood, Thieves Guild, Legion, and Stormcloaks are the "evil" choices. However, Tamriel would be better off if one side or the other, Stormcloaks or Legion, won a decisive victory and could refocus their efforts against the Thalmor. To that end, it seems like the Legion is already licked whereas the Stormcloaks are ready to fight, so if I ever decide to join one side or the other it will be Stormcloaks.
> - Ancient Dragon


The way I see it is this; General Tellius tried to kill me when I did nothing wrong, so why the hell would I want to join him? Not to mention, Thalmor has been a thorn in my side every time I saw one of them. That being said, I do not like Ulfric.

Thanks I suspected I forgot some.


----------



## Mudfrog

I chose the legion simply because I'm a dark elf..


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The way I see it is this; General Tellius tried to kill me when I did nothing wrong, so why the hell would I want to join him? Not to mention, Thalmor has been a thorn in my side every time I saw one of them. That being said, I do not like Ulfric.
> Thanks I suspected I forgot some.


I really don't like the Thalmor, they always come over very arrogant in my eyes. If you could wage war on the Thalmor, I'd do it, without a doubt. That said, I don't like the stormcloaks very much either.


----------



## Boyboyd

Skyrim hot-tub.



"Turn on the bubbles!"


----------



## Hazzeedayz

hey i married Aela but i wanna divorce her for the blacksmith chick in whiterun
is there an easy concole way to unmarry aela and then marry the new chick

also, can't find wife, whats the command to move to her pos (i don know her ID either)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> hey i married Aela but i wanna divorce her for the blacksmith chick in whiterun
> is there an easy concole way to unmarry aela and then marry the new chick
> also, can't find wife, whats the command to move to her pos (i don know her ID either)


Check out the guide in my sig please about divorce. As for how to find her, check my guide again.


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The way I see it is this; General Tellius tried to kill me when I did nothing wrong, so why the hell would I want to join him? Not to mention, Thalmor has been a thorn in my side every time I saw one of them. That being said, I do not like Ulfric.
> Thanks I suspected I forgot some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like the Thalmor, they always come over very arrogant in my eyes. If you could wage war on the Thalmor, I'd do it, without a doubt. That said, I don't like the stormcloaks very much either.
Click to expand...

I don't take the initial attempt on my life personally. Collective punishment, torture, and militaristic expansionism is just how The Empire, or any empire, rolls. Raging at them for it makes about as much sense as screaming at the wind for daring to blow, or holding a grudge against fire for being hot. If you don't like it, you're a terrorist, which in this setting means a Stormcloak or Foresworn, which basically means you're doing the same stuff but with less resources.

As far as I'm concerned, I _already have_ declared war on the Thalmor. They are the only entry on my KOS list.

When the Stormcloaks or Imperials are transporting prisoners, I stay out of their business. Even dragons get a pass if they don't attack me first. When I spot Thalmors trasporting a prisoner, I'll summon a Dremora behind the fighters, pass the prisoner a life leech dagger, and then stun-lock the mage with dual-cast Thunderbolts. I actually carry around a few enchanted Elven Daggers for the sole purpose of giving them to prisoners of the Thalmor.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh I am not taking it personally, otherwise I would have joined up with the Stormcloaks from the get go. It does however factor into my decision of not throwing my lot down with him, since we all know due to plot that whatever side receives my services will win the war.


----------



## Alex132

I just joined the legion by mistake, wanted to join the storm cloaks but now I guess I am stuck?

Haven't even bothered to do their missions


----------



## Milamber

I have a bit of a problem, I have been stealing and I killed 3 guards at Markarth... I really don't want to go to prison I have had to avoid the area because of their hostility and I'm wondering if there is a way I can have my guild pay them out?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> I don't take the initial attempt on my life personally. Collective punishment, torture, and militaristic expansionism is just how The Empire, or any empire, rolls. Raging at them for it makes about as much sense as screaming at the wind for daring to blow, or holding a grudge against fire for being hot. If you don't like it, you're a terrorist, which in this setting means a Stormcloak or Foresworn, which basically means you're doing the same stuff but with less resources.


LOL so very true. I haven't actaully joined the imperials yet, but plan to once I get to... where ever it is that they are. I forget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> *As far as I'm concerned, I already have declared war on the Thalmor. They are the only entry on my KOS list.*
> When the Stormcloaks or Imperials are transporting prisoners, I stay out of their business. Even dragons get a pass if they don't attack me first. When I spot Thalmors trasporting a prisoner, I'll summon a Dremora behind the fighters, pass the prisoner a life leech dagger, and then stun-lock the mage with dual-cast Thunderbolts. I actually carry around a few enchanted Elven Daggers for the sole purpose of giving them to prisoners of the Thalmor.


THIS. even though I didn't have much of a backstory about the Thalmor, my first encounter with them, they came across as snobbish bastards. I don't like snobbish bastards. They irritate me. And so, since I was lower level back then, I talked to one of them so much that they fell way behind from the group and when the other ones were gone, I murdered said snobbish bastard and then picked them off one by one. It felt great. I laughed maniacally afterwards, like so: MWAHAHAHAHAHA etc...









About you giving the prisoners Elven Daggers, oh the irony is thick!









Last night, I FINALLY got back the main story after hours upon hours of misc. questing and exploring. I left off right before where you have to fight the first dragon


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



after Jarl Balgruuf sent me with Iraleth to the Western Watchtower.


Once I returned, I was at level 21. Needless to say, I pwned! him. A couple of arrows did good damage, but once he landed, oh, he was mine. One round of dual hack-n-slash and he was very, very dead.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Check out the guide in my sig please about divorce. As for how to find her, check my guide again.


awesome thanks dude...rep+ for the guide...helped with a lot of things

edit: nvmd i just had to wait 24 hours and it cleared it all up


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> Now if only they could address crossfire support...


That's on AMD, not Bethesda. I'm quite sure Bethesda already programmed the game to allow for Crossfire support, considering that it works fine with SLI. It's AMD that's responsible for adding a Crossfire profile for Skyrim to their drivers, via either a new release, or an interim crossfire enhancement pack.


----------



## aroc91

After going through the main quest and doing quite a few side quests, I went and joined the Stormcloaks just for shiggles, but they're a bunch of racists. I didn't like the Legion at first just because they had allied with the Thalmor, who are even more condescending and xenophobic than the Stormcloaks. At least the Legion isn't trying to impose their religious outlooks on the province. They just got the raw end of the deal, I think. I never caught where the Thalmor derived their authority from. It didn't really make much sense to me how they had twisted the Legion to enact their will.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> awesome thanks dude...rep+ for the guide...helped with a lot of things
> edit: nvmd i just had to wait 24 hours and it cleared it all up


Nvm... Glad it helped!


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> It didn't really make much sense to me how they had twisted the Legion to enact their will.


As near as I can figure it, both the Elven and Imperial armies were crushed by The Great War. While negotiating a cease-fire, the Thalmor pretended they could keep fighting, when I suspect they were actually in even worse shape than the Empire. Unfortunately for the Empire, the new Emperor is a coward (THAT'S RIGHT, I SAID COWARD!) and he agreed to the White-Gold Concordant to prevent further losses rather than pressing the advantage that the Legion had gained when they utterly annihilated the Elven army occupying the Imperial City.

This leaves the Empire in a state of decline - their best warriors, the Blades, are hunted, and the morale of the Talos worshiping citizens is being eroded. Meanwhile, the Aldmeri Dominion can rearm and reload in relative safety while their intelligence agents have free reign in Cyrodiil.

I think an alliance between Hammerfell, which fought the Dominion to a stand-still and eventually kicked them out of their now-independent nation entirely, and Stormcloak-lead Skyrim represents the humans' best chance of preventing an Elven genocide.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Well I just got my Diablo 3 beta invite, finally. Saying goodbye to Skyrim for a couple weeks


----------



## =Tac=

If anyone's been to Solitude...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I decided since my 2nd player I'm joining the Stormcloaks that I'd interfere with the execution when you first arrive in Solitude. Shot the executioner in the head with an arrow, didn't stop him, so I barely got a shout in to stagger him. Took out the two guys along with him and promptly got caught and went to jail. That's were I stopped playing and not sure if I want to break out of jail and flee (my guy is not a thief or anything but my sneak/lockpick still has gotten good enough that I think I can at least get my gear and make a run for my horse) or just sleep it off. It's funny how I was NPC's have no common sense and that I can just stroll into Solitude showing off my Stormcloak gear after triumphantly taking over Whiterun from the Imperials... dummy's.



I will need to make things right at some point, having a hard time finding any Ebony ore or ingots and don't need to burn the blacksmith bridge in Solitude.


----------



## turrican9

Started my second character... A wood elf. Specializing in Thieving, Archery, Alchemy, Sneaking, dagger/swords... Selected the thief stone...

Actually pretty funny to start a new character. Now I know the game (Coming from my Level 41 imperial), and can just enjoy it in my own phase and speed. I also selected Master Difficulty.

This time I really take my time to investigate in alchemy, talk to people and listen to them. As I've said, enjoying a little more. Also hoping the latest patch will narrow down the issues.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have a bit of a problem, I have been stealing and I killed 3 guards at Markarth... I really don't want to go to prison I have had to avoid the area because of their hostility and I'm wondering if there is a way I can have my guild pay them out?


If your speech is high enough you can usually bribe them as well. Also, I am not sure if you can bribe people in other cities if your bounty is too high.


----------



## Nexus6

Sooooo....... I come home, boot up my computer and Steam automatically updates Skyrim. It's a 51.6MB update. I pause the update and I just want to hear what the verdict is on the update. Good, Bad. So-So. Meh. Blech.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Sooooo....... I come home, boot up my computer and Steam automatically updates Skyrim. It's a 51.6MB update. I pause the update and I just want to hear what the verdict is on the update. Good, Bad. So-So. Meh. Blech.


Well it works with 4GB mod so thats the most important thing right? Haven;t noticed anything odd yet!


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> Well it works with 4GB mod so thats the most important thing right? Haven;t noticed anything odd yet!


I'm just scared of any update on Skyrim. My last update, it ruined my game. I couldn't fast travel anywhere, flying backward dragons, glitches in quest therefore rendering the quest incomplete, etc, etc, etc...............


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> I'm just scared of any update on Skyrim. My last update, it ruined my game. I couldn't fast travel anywhere, flying backward dragons, glitches in quest therefore rendering the quest incomplete, etc, etc, etc...............


I havent run into that yet. I can't confirm performance increase as Im limited to my Phenom processor. Seem to be getting same FPS but those with high end intels with crazy high clock speeds on the 2 used cores may see an increase.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> heh, she is making quite 'suggestive' gestures with one of her arms


typing.... websecks


----------



## Zcypot

Okay so I finally leveled illusion to 75 and got invis, but it is not as good as I have hoped. Even with the talent it takes like 80% of my man O.O.. I was hoping for some nice damage since ill be able to sneak behind mobs and backstab them now... most of them in dungeons take like 20% dmg and turn around and kill me.

How can I increase my damage? Bows and daggers are falling far too behind right now. I am just stumped on how to kill things right now. I also keep forgetting to get a sword or something so I can actually do some damage when they dont die in 1 shot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> Okay so I finally leveled illusion to 75 and got invis, but it is not as good as I have hoped. Even with the talent it takes like 80% of my man O.O.. I was hoping for some nice damage since ill be able to sneak behind mobs and backstab them now... most of them in dungeons take like 20% dmg and turn around and kill me.
> How can I increase my damage? Bows and daggers are falling far too behind right now. I am just stumped on how to kill things right now. I also keep forgetting to get a sword or something so I can actually do some damage when they dont die in 1 shot.


How are you trying to play your character?


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> Okay so I finally leveled illusion to 75 and got invis, but it is not as good as I have hoped. Even with the talent it takes like 80% of my man O.O.. I was hoping for some nice damage since ill be able to sneak behind mobs and backstab them now... most of them in dungeons take like 20% dmg and turn around and kill me.
> How can I increase my damage? Bows and daggers are falling far too behind right now. I am just stumped on how to kill things right now. I also keep forgetting to get a sword or something so I can actually do some damage when they dont die in 1 shot.


Well a few things can help.. mostly the perks in sneak and one-handed a bit too; you'll want pretty much the whole right side of sneak. Also, some nice equipment helps, like the dark brotherhood set.
I currently am doing x30 dmg backstabs.


----------



## Zcypot

im sneaking around going for bonus sneak crits, let them come to my location and then they run back. I keep going for those sneak crits, but it takes like 20 arrows.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> im sneaking around going for bonus sneak crits, let them come to my location and then they run back. I keep going for those sneak crits, but it takes like 20 arrows.


Are you trying to play assassin, thief, or ranger?


----------



## Zcypot

sorry took long, I am trying to go assassin. Majority of my points are in archery, sneak, and illusion atm. I was just showing my cousin skyrim and the only way I could kill this boss skeleton was to jump to a ledge and range him down. daggers did 0 damage to him.


----------



## -iceblade^

I think I'll just give up my dreams of marrying Aela and just marry Ysolda. It makes financial sense considering I haven't done any of the companions' quests - too busy doing random exploring. This game is seriously too awesome - I've never felt so free and compelled to just go around and explore In a game before.

Like, a few hours ago I decide to go into some random dungeon. Ended up having a Draugr boss and a word wall... Super awesome. The level of depth and just, sheer fun, is awesome


----------



## mxthunder

I married Ysolda as well. It was between her and the woman from Shor's stone.

I cant get the game to launch today? I click play from the launcher, and the launcher just comes up again? ***, seriously pissed right now. It worked fine last night.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I married Ysolda as well. It was between her and the woman from Shor's stone.
> 
> I cant get the game to launch today? I click play from the launcher, and the launcher just comes up again? ***, seriously pissed right now. It worked fine last night.


Try revalidating the game cache - maybe the patch didn't download properly.

Do you recommend marrying Ysolda?


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> I think I'll just give up my dreams of marrying Aela and just marry Ysolda. It makes financial sense considering I haven't done any of the companions' quests - too busy doing random exploring. This game is seriously too awesome - I've never felt so free and compelled to just go around and explore In a game before.
> Like, a few hours ago I decide to go into some random dungeon. Ended up having a Draugr boss and a word wall... Super awesome. The level of depth and just, sheer fun, is awesome


Yea tell me about it. I have to literally force myself to do the main quest or I'll be level 50 and just starting it heh. It's a good thing though.


----------



## Tatakai All

If I kill my wife can I marry another?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> sorry took long, I am trying to go assassin. Majority of my points are in archery, sneak, and illusion atm. I was just showing my cousin skyrim and the only way I could kill this boss skeleton was to jump to a ledge and range him down. daggers did 0 damage to him.


Assassins use daggers actually, but it is really risky early game due to lack of damage until you join up with the Dark Brotherhood. I advise you to join up with them as soon as possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> I think I'll just give up my dreams of marrying Aela and just marry Ysolda. It makes financial sense considering I haven't done any of the companions' quests - too busy doing random exploring. This game is seriously too awesome - I've never felt so free and compelled to just go around and explore In a game before.
> Like, a few hours ago I decide to go into some random dungeon. Ended up having a Draugr boss and a word wall... Super awesome. The level of depth and just, sheer fun, is awesome


All NPC's open up shop if you have them move. You could also force people to marry you as well. Why limit yourself to just the ones that Bethesda lets you marry?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I married Ysolda as well. It was between her and the woman from Shor's stone.
> I cant get the game to launch today? I click play from the launcher, and the launcher just comes up again? ***, seriously pissed right now. It worked fine last night.


Check my guide please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> Yea tell me about it. I have to literally force myself to do the main quest or I'll be level 50 and just starting it heh. It's a good thing though.


Well, mobs are leveled so it should work out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> If I kill my wife can I marry another?


Please read my guide on this one.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Sooooo....... I come home, boot up my computer and Steam automatically updates Skyrim. It's a 51.6MB update. I pause the update and I just want to hear what the verdict is on the update. Good, Bad. So-So. Meh. Blech.


Good. Fixes a few issues. doesn't create any new ones.


----------



## LivingChampion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6WzJO6AIQg&feature=channel_video_title
City/Town killing is so fun sometimes when your in the mood


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Dunno how to explain it, this fight with the dragon when I got out of the underground sanctuary was just epic awesome


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Dunno how to explain it, this fight with the dragon when I got out of the underground sanctuary was just epic awesome


Thats the fight I did a few days ago when I encountered my 1st backwards flying/glitched dragon. Every time I would try to get in range he flew backwards away from me. I got him down to about half health from long range fireballs (pew pew) then he would fly off and regen. After about 20 minutes I gave up and haven't been back to him since the patch.


----------



## mcjihad

I'm sure that i read in the instruction book that you could get non-humanoid followers, such as dogs like dog meat in FO3, is this the case?


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> I'm sure that i read in the instruction book that you could get non-humanoid followers, such as dogs like dog meat in FO3, is this the case?


I have a dog follower (sort of) that you can find outside of Falkreath (not sure if he's there already or shows up during a dialogue in town). It's a quest but shortly after starting it you have to take him to a place and he becomes a follower. I don't know if can keep him after the quest, still never took him to where he was suppose to go. You can still have a human follower along with him also.


----------



## mcjihad

Cheers, i'll give it a go


----------



## mcjihad

Cheers, i'll give it a go


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> I have a dog follower (sort of) that you can find outside of Falkreath (not sure if he's there already or shows up during a dialogue in town). It's a quest but shortly after starting it you have to take him to a place and he becomes a follower. I don't know if can keep him after the quest, still never took him to where he was suppose to go. You can still have a human follower along with him also.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> Cheers, i'll give it a go


Yup speak to Lod.


----------



## mcjihad

That rings bell, i think i spoke to him briefly before heading to the DB hq, thanks again


----------



## =Tac=

Dragons like to pick on other creatures... .











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



sometimes it doesn't work out..




















Funny how dragons are NOT the most dangerous creatures in Skyrim. Only real danger is if you don't have a bow or do magic and they never land... then they are a danger to your nerves.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Dragons like to pick on other creatures... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes it doesn't work out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how dragons are NOT the most dangerous creatures in Skyrim. Only real danger is if you don't have a bow or do magic and they never land... then they are a danger to your nerves.


Bears are actually really scary. I remember the first time I actually ran into an aggressive one. It killed my horse, downed Aela, and almost killed me as well.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Frankly, I'm a bit disappointed at how weak dragons seem to be in Skyrim. Now the dragon you fight in Witcher 2 is more like it.


----------



## dave12

Hi OCN. I'm 131 hours into my adventure in Skyrim and have yet to come across an item I can disenchant to get Fortify Enchantment. If anyone happens across one can that remembers reading this grab the item id and PM me? It would be appreciated.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Frankly, I'm a bit disappointed at how weak dragons seem to be in Skyrim. Now the dragon you fight in Witcher 2 is more like it.


THIS!


----------



## Thewaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Hi OCN. I'm 131 hours into my adventure in Skyrim and have yet to come across an item I can disenchant to get Fortify Enchantment. If anyone happens across one can that remembers reading this grab the item id and PM me? It would be appreciated.


It doesn't exist, just like there's no Fortify Alchemy potion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Frankly, I'm a bit disappointed at how weak dragons seem to be in Skyrim. Now the dragon you fight in Witcher 2 is more like it.


Would you like fighting that dragon over and over again for an hour every time?
IMHO dragons are just right on master, you NEED resistance jewelry or a fire/frost resistance potion to survive airborne breath, even with LOSing as often as you can.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> If I kill my wife can I marry another?


Lmao

I like watching 2 Dragons fight each other or a Giant vs Dragon or a Frost Troll vs Dragon.

Giant's wreck Dragon's badly.

I think all dragon's should be different and more types of Dragon's as well. Caster Dragon's when they land or hover. Dragon's with higher more vicious physical attacks. Dragon's that grab YOU and toss you a distance or drop you and do critical damage (but not kill, unless they had fly potions). They grab NPC's and toss them. Dragon's with acid breath. Lightning breath. Different colored dragons. I know Dragon's can impale you with their tail, swing you around and toss you, but it would be cool to get ripped up in it's maw and chewed on.

They should also have put more trolls in the game, not just the frost one. It's not even a troll so much as a yeti.

They should also make AI a bit smarter so that dragon's run away when they're below 20% hp

These are dragons. Despite being prideful, they have near immortal lives. No dragon wants to die to some puny hero when they can live another 1000 years. That's why Dragonrend later on is so useful.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Hi OCN. I'm 131 hours into my adventure in Skyrim and have yet to come across an item I can disenchant to get Fortify Enchantment. If anyone happens across one can that remembers reading this grab the item id and PM me? It would be appreciated.


Type in help "enchant" 0 and hit PgUp until you see the armor tag.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thewaster*
> 
> It doesn't exist, just like there's no Fortify Alchemy potion.
> Would you like fighting that dragon over and over again for an hour every time?
> IMHO dragons are just right on master, you NEED resistance jewelry or a fire/frost resistance potion to survive airborne breath, even with LOSing as often as you can.


Are you saying there is no gear with +enchanting or +alchemy? I have Fortify Alchemy as an option at the enchanting table. I have read dozens of times in this thread that people have found +enchanting gear. Now I am confuse.


----------



## Thewaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Are you saying there is no gear with +enchanting or +alchemy? I have Fortify Alchemy as an option at the enchanting table. I have read dozens of times in this thread that people have found +enchanting gear. Now I am confuse.


I'm saying you can't make +enchanting enchantments (but you can make +alchemy enchants) just like you can't craft +alchemy potions (but you can craft +enchanting potions).
http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Enchanting_%28Skyrim%29
No "Fortify Enchanting" there either.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Type in help "enchant" 0 and hit PgUp until you see the armor tag.


This is helpful. Can you add to your thread how to console those onto a piece of gear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Are you saying there is no gear with +enchanting or +alchemy? I have Fortify Alchemy as an option at the enchanting table. I have read dozens of times in this thread that people have found +enchanting gear. Now I am confuse.


There is +enchanting gear. Due to the amount of gear available however, it seems hard to find. Eventually you will find one though. I would check with all the merchants and wizards who sell stuff to you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> This is helpful. Can you add to your thread how to console those onto a piece of gear.


I have been thinking about doing that for a while now. The thing that is still holding me back is that typically adding items via console is considered cheating and that guide was really intended for trouble shooting really. I might just make a new thread to help people with console commands though. What do you guys think?


----------



## dave12

I am generally opposed to using the console to do anything outside of my cheese wheel mountain, but this is getting to be a bit much. I have been looking for this one skill for a long, long time.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I am generally opposed to using the console to do anything outside of my cheese wheel mountain, but this is getting to be a bit much. I have been looking for this one skill for a long, long time.


I used it once, for a sex change, because the dark brotherhood cowl looks way cooler on the ladies.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I am generally opposed to using the console to do anything outside of my cheese wheel mountain, but this is getting to be a bit much. I have been looking for this one skill for a long, long time.


Sent you a PM about the console command for adding items. The problem with helping people with console commands is that often it is like opening up pandora's box for them. I will write up a console command help guide tomorrow and see how the feedback for it is.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> THIS!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thewaster*
> 
> It doesn't exist, just like there's no Fortify Alchemy potion.
> Would you like fighting that dragon over and over again for an hour every time?
> IMHO dragons are just right on master, you NEED resistance jewelry or a fire/frost resistance potion to survive airborne breath, even with LOSing as often as you can.


Well, that would at least make it less perfunctory and feel less like swatting a fly.







In all seriousness, I realize the reason Bethesda made dragons so weak, since the player needs to gather dragon souls for shouts. And again, not to sound like a broken record, but AD&D had dragons figured out. Even the lowliest green dragon in Greyhawk/Dragonlance/etc. could wipe the floor with any single humanoid opponent, save for perhaps the most powerful of individuals. Skyrim makes dragons seem pesky like wolves.

And I'm sure dragons are plenty tough on master, but my gripe is mainly that they are weak _relatively speaking,_ like the fact that bears and trolls stand a chance at all against Skyrim dragons.


----------



## wanako

Tried Ambient Occlusion last night and it makes the game look great! Unfortunately, the FPS drops down to like 30-40 with all my texture mods and this is out in the world. I can't imagine what it'll do in a place like Markarth. I liked it but not so much to justify the performance hit. My poor 560Ti was hitting the very limit of it's capabilities and begging for mercy.

Also, I was trying out the FXAA injector mod, and once it's installed, it doesn't allow me to use any FPS monitors like my EVGA Precision. Is that normal?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> And I'm sure dragons are plenty tough on master, but my gripe is mainly that they are weak _relatively speaking,_ like the fact that bears and trolls stand a chance at all against Skyrim dragons.


It kind of steals their majestic and fierce nature when a common animal bests them in combat. Not to mention the disparity between size and power. Most RPGs I've played skew dragons, even young ones, on the very powerful side. Still cool, but unexpected at first.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Tried Ambient Occlusion last night and it makes the game look great! Unfortunately, the FPS drops down to like 30-40 with all my texture mods and this is out in the world. I can't imagine what it'll do in a place like Markarth. I liked it but not so much to justify the performance hit. My poor 560Ti was hitting the very limit of it's capabilities and begging for mercy.
> Also, I was trying out the FXAA injector mod, and once it's installed, it doesn't allow me to use any FPS monitors like my EVGA Precision. Is that normal?


I had almost no FPS hit. Are you using the 4GB LAA mod? Also, AO can be turned down in the Nvidia CP. And I'm able to use Fraps with the FXAA PP mod, but haven't tried any others.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Well, that would at least make it less perfunctory and feel less like swatting a fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I realize the reason Bethesda made dragons so weak, since the player needs to gather dragon souls for shouts. And again, not to sound like a broken record, but AD&D had dragons figured out. Even the lowliest green dragon in Greyhawk/Dragonlance/etc. could wipe the floor with any single humanoid opponent, save for perhaps the most powerful of individuals. Skyrim makes dragons seem pesky like wolves.
> And I'm sure dragons are plenty tough on master, but my gripe is mainly that they are weak _relatively speaking,_ like the fact that bears and trolls stand a chance at all against Skyrim dragons.


They could have used another method for obtaining shouts. Similar to how they are given to you in other ways already (Don't want to say more than that without giving out spoilers).

I agree though, to achieve a more realistic (as if dragons are realistic) experience, the game would need some major tweaking/balancing (hopefully this is solved by the modding community, better late than never). I don't agree with you about The Witcher 2 fight though. Here's why (possible spoilers):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That was a fairly scripted fight with phases. Once you figure out the sequence, it's basically Quen / Dodge / Strike / Rinse / Repeat. It only took me about three-five tries to figure it out on the hardest difficulty. I mean even that fight was kind of cheesy, if the dragon really wanted kill you it would just pick you up and drop you. A single Witcher would really have no defense to that, being that he was basically singled out on a rooftop and none of your potions or bombs/traps could really do much of anything for you in that situation. Maybe for the sake of the story, the dragon was just "toying" with you. Who knows



However, like you I prefer AD&D style dragons, it should take a team well equipped and skilled individuals to take one down.

Given that Skyrim is a first-person game though, that's really not plausible though, unless you script all of the encounters.

I think it would have been better if they made the dragons stronger, but also given you more shouts that help you against dragons, more than just the one.
Obviously, shout times would also need to be tweaked, but maybe make dragons much more resistant to stagger, but then give the player a shout that cancels a dragon's breath attack.

As it stands now most of the shouts are unnecessary, I won't say that they're totally useless, but definitely most are unnecessary.

A possible consequence that comes from raising their difficulty though is that you might not be able to even start the main story until 25-30.
Considering that you have a team with you for the first dragon, maybe 20 minimum, but hold off on random dragon encounters until 25-30.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Also, I was trying out the FXAA injector mod, and once it's installed, it doesn't allow me to use any FPS monitors like my EVGA Precision. Is that normal?


Same thing happened to me. Never found a fix. Admittedly, I didn't look for one.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I cant get the game to launch today? I click play from the launcher, and the launcher just comes up again? ***, seriously pissed right now. It worked fine last night.


Try opening up properties for the TESV.exe and unchecking "run as administrator" under 'compatibility'. This worked for me.


----------



## Shogon

Do the mods work with the latest update of Skyrim? I would like to try the HD textures.


----------



## WC_EEND

the HD textures I have work without a problem (and with no FPS hit at all







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Tried Ambient Occlusion last night and it makes the game look great! Unfortunately, the FPS drops down to like 30-40 with all my texture mods and this is out in the world. I can't imagine what it'll do in a place like Markarth. I liked it but not so much to justify the performance hit. My poor 560Ti was hitting the very limit of it's capabilities and begging for mercy.
> Also, I was trying out the FXAA injector mod, and once it's installed, it doesn't allow me to use any FPS monitors like my EVGA Precision. Is that normal?


Try changing AO status to performance and are you using Ugrid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> It kind of steals their majestic and fierce nature when a common animal bests them in combat. Not to mention the disparity between size and power. Most RPGs I've played skew dragons, even young ones, on the very powerful side. Still cool, but unexpected at first.


The biggest problems with dragons are their predictability and the disparity of damage between types of dragons. A base dragon does minimal damage for example for instance while and ancient dragon can kill you in like 3 bites. They need to make the base dragons more powerful than the forest creatures at a minimum. I doubt we will see any game balances however, until all the code fixes are finished. Bethesda has already said as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Try opening up properties for the TESV.exe and unchecking "run as administrator" under 'compatibility'. This worked for me.


His issue is actually caused by a missing TESV.exe file usually. He needs to verify the integrity of his game cache through Steam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Do the mods work with the latest update of Skyrim? I would like to try the HD textures.


Textures and meshes should always work regardless of patch since they do not affect the exe.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so who will buy all my rings i have sitting around that are worth more than 1000 gold? i keep hearing the thieves guild but i cant find exactly who to take them too. i have like 50,000 gold worth of stuff sitting in my vault that is taking me forever to sell.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so who will buy all my rings i have sitting around that are worth more than 1000 gold? i keep hearing the thieves guild but i cant find exactly who to take them too. i have like 50,000 gold worth of stuff sitting in my vault that is taking me forever to sell.


As you get farther along in the TG faction quests, you will gain access to the TG fencers. They usually have around 5-6k gold and buy stolen stuff as well.


----------



## bl1nk

Smithing Questions:

Alright, I started a new character where I will be utilizing smithing for the first time. I see that you can improve already improved weapons if you raise your skill more. However, my question is there a limit to this? I ask because I want to improve my shrouded amour set, however would it benefit me to wait until I have a higher smithing skill and perks or will I be able to improve it again when my skill rises? The reason this matters is that I foresee myself using the shrouded set for quite some time and want to get the most out if it.

Hope that made sense, had trouble explaining it.


----------



## lonnie5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> Smithing Questions:
> Alright, I started a new character where I will be utilizing smithing for the first time. I see that you can improve already improved weapons if you raise your skill more. However, my question is there a limit to this? I ask because I want to improve my shrouded amour set, however would it benefit me to wait until I have a higher smithing skill and perks or will I be able to improve it again when my skill rises? The reason this matters is that I foresee myself using the shrouded set for quite some time and want to get the most out if it.
> Hope that made sense, had trouble explaining it.


You'll be able to improve things up to Legendary. But you'll need your skill maxed out to get this. There is little incremental improvements throughout you skill leveling. And you will be able to improve these items more as your skill gets higher.

Hope your not even more confused now. lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I am generally opposed to using the console to do anything outside of my cheese wheel mountain, but this is getting to be a bit much. I have been looking for this one skill for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent you a PM about the console command for adding items. The problem with helping people with console commands is that often it is like opening up pandora's box for them. I will write up a console command help guide tomorrow and see how the feedback for it is.
Click to expand...

I think its a good idea. I personally haven't used any of them and probably won't ( at least until I go through the game a few times) but for those that want to a list would be helpful. In single player games I don't mind things like that if someone wants to use it. It doesn't affect anyones game but the person using them.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try changing AO status to performance and are you using Ugrid?


I didn't know what UGrid was, but after a little Googling I found this: Five Fast Skyrim Tweaks. If the Ugrid you are referring to is the one mentioned in there, then no, I haven't applied any Ugrid mod to the .ini file. Will tweaking that help? I'll try the performance setting later tonight, see if it helps any. I may even try lowering AA. I've got it at x4 and AF x2


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> They could have used another method for obtaining shouts. Similar to how they are given to you in other ways already (Don't want to say more than that without giving out spoilers).
> I agree though, to achieve a more realistic (as if dragons are realistic) experience, the game would need some major tweaking/balancing (hopefully this is solved by the modding community, better late than never). I don't agree with you about The Witcher 2 fight though. Here's why (possible spoilers):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fairly scripted fight with phases. Once you figure out the sequence, it's basically Quen / Dodge / Strike / Rinse / Repeat. It only took me about three-five tries to figure it out on the hardest difficulty. I mean even that fight was kind of cheesy, if the dragon really wanted kill you it would just pick you up and drop you. A single Witcher would really have no defense to that, being that he was basically singled out on a rooftop and none of your potions or bombs/traps could really do much of anything for you in that situation. Maybe for the sake of the story, the dragon was just "toying" with you. Who knows
> 
> 
> However, like you I prefer AD&D style dragons, it should take a team well equipped and skilled individuals to take one down.
> Given that Skyrim is a first-person game though, that's really not plausible though, unless you script all of the encounters.
> I think it would have been better if they made the dragons stronger, but also given you more shouts that help you against dragons, more than just the one.
> Obviously, shout times would also need to be tweaked, but maybe make dragons much more resistant to stagger, but then give the player a shout that cancels a dragon's breath attack.
> As it stands now most of the shouts are unnecessary, I won't say that they're totally useless, but definitely most are unnecessary.
> A possible consequence that comes from raising their difficulty though is that you might not be able to even start the main story until 25-30.
> Considering that you have a team with you for the first dragon, maybe 20 minimum, but hold off on random dragon encounters until 25-30.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In reference to Witcher 2, I meant I liked the size and toughness of the dragon, and wasn't suggesting that all Skyrim encounters be fought the same. Despite the easy pattern to kill the Witcher 2 dragon, it takes quite a while to kill and if you try to take it on in a straight melee (trading blows), you wouldn't last very long.


And as I said, I realize why dragons have to be the way they are in Skyrim. I think it was a good decision to add dragons to the story, but they could have found a better way to acquire shouts, as you say, and saved the image of dragons.

But while I'm griping, I think vamps are also extremely weak, even master vamps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so who will buy all my rings i have sitting around that are worth more than 1000 gold? i keep hearing the thieves guild but i cant find exactly who to take them too. i have like 50,000 gold worth of stuff sitting in my vault that is taking me forever to sell.


I often sell high dollar items to shops where I know that I'm likely to spend a lot of money, like when buying a bunch of ebony arrows or ingots. That way the shopkeep has enough to buy it, and in essence you are trading items.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> You'll be able to improve things up to Legendary. *But you'll need your skill maxed out to get this.* There is little incremental improvements throughout you skill leveling. And you will be able to improve these items more as your skill gets higher.
> Hope your not even more confused now. lol.


Not necessarily. I was making legendary armor with an 80 something skill and smithing potions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> Smithing Questions:
> Alright, I started a new character where I will be utilizing smithing for the first time. I see that you can improve already improved weapons if you raise your skill more. However, my question is there a limit to this? I ask because I want to improve my shrouded amour set, however would it benefit me to wait until I have a higher smithing skill and perks or will I be able to improve it again when my skill rises? The reason this matters is that I foresee myself using the shrouded set for quite some time and want to get the most out if it.
> Hope that made sense, had trouble explaining it.


Hopefully this summation helps:

The improvement of your armor and weapons is determined by your amount of smithing skill. You build up the smithing skill by tanning, creating, tempering, and sharpening I believe all level up smithing. There are perks you can get that basically doubles your smithing level when working on those specific kinds or more to the point, halves the amount of skill needed to gain that level of improvement. If you plan on using it long term, before you improve it, I would drink smithing elixirs and wear smithing enchanted armor to boost it up to legendary status.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I got horrendously sick of my Skyrim game going completely crazy with glitching, graphical hiccups and a weird sound effect while I was in dungeons, going under water and in caves that I finally enabled VSYNC out desperation.

Amazingly enough, all my troubles with underground stuff have completely vanish as a result. Make me wonder if the game is just incapable of being played beyond 60fps. Hell, my GTX 570 is also showing that im no longer on a full load anymore either....hmm....


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm trying to get SMAA working, but because i installed FXAA the SMAA D3D9 file makes it appear almost completely grey. I need to find out what files FXAA installed so i can remove them. I tried verifying the cache but all that did was return my settings to normal (lol).

Playing with regular AA atm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> I got horrendously sick of my Skyrim game going completely crazy with glitching, graphical hiccups and a weird sound effect while I was in dungeons, going under water and in caves that I finally enabled VSYNC out desperation.
> 
> Amazingly enough, all my troubles with underground stuff have completely vanish as a result. Make me wonder if the game is just incapable of being played beyond 60fps. Hell, my GTX 570 is also showing that im no longer on a full load anymore either....hmm....


If you are still interested in trying to fix the game, please visit the guide in my sig. It has helped a lot of people here.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'm trying to get SMAA working, but because i installed FXAA the SMAA D3D9 file makes it appear almost completely grey. I need to find out what files FXAA installed so i can remove them. I tried verifying the cache but all that did was return my settings to normal (lol).
> Playing with regular AA atm.


Have you tried opening up FXAA in like WinRAR and see what files it has? That might provide some insight.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you tried opening up FXAA in like WinRAR and see what files it has? That might provide some insight.


Good idea, i did it but it didn't have any effect. I guess the SMAA injector just doesn't work with my configuration.



Just to clarify, skyrim is DX9 right? because i'm using the files from the D3D9 folder.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Good idea, i did it but it didn't have any effect. I guess the SMAA injector just doesn't work with my configuration.
> Just to clarify, skyrim is DX9 right? because i'm using the files from the D3D9 folder.


Yes, Skyrim is DX9. Someone told me to turn off AA and AF, and make sure that they are also not forced on in the Nvidia CP or AMD CCC. That is, if you have forced settings there.

I have not tried it myself yet though. Do you have these off already?


----------



## bl1nk

You guys hinted at what I think is the answer, but to clarify.

To put it in other words my question is; improving an item at a lower level does not hurt my ability to improve it further (and to its max) at a higher level..correct?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Yes, Skyrim is DX9. Someone told me to turn off AA and AF, and make sure that they are also not forced on in the Nvidia CP or AMD CCC. That is, if you have forced settings there.
> I have not tried it myself yet though. Do you have these off already?


ooooh i didn't disable AF, just AA and FXAA. I'll try that now.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> You guys hinted at what I think is the answer, but to clarify.
> To put it in other words my question is; improving an item at a lower level does not hurt my ability to improve it further (and to its max) at a higher level..correct?


Yes, you can improve already improved armor. In fact according to some information a couple hundred posts back you can max out your black smith skills then use enchanted gear/potions to go even further past the maximum. If I understood correctly, haven't maxed out smithing yet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> You guys hinted at what I think is the answer, but to clarify.
> To put it in other words my question is; improving an item at a lower level does not hurt my ability to improve it further (and to its max) at a higher level..correct?


That is correct. You can always come back and improve them further. The benefit of waiting to save a few more ingots or leather is typically not worth it.


----------



## bl1nk

Okay t hat answered it directly, thanks guys!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Try opening up properties for the TESV.exe and unchecking "run as administrator" under 'compatibility'. This worked for me.


yeah, re validating the local game cache worked. Not sure how it got deleted. Stupid steam.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone know if Fortify Enchantment effect stacks?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Started my second character... A wood elf. Specializing in Thieving, Archery, Alchemy, Sneaking, dagger/swords... Selected the thief stone...
> .


Can you point me in the right direction so I can locate these stones? Thanks!


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction so I can locate these stones? Thanks!


Follow the road a short way out of Riverwood. NOT the direction which takes you to the bridge (the road between the 1st cave and Riverwood)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Follow the road a short way out of Riverwood. NOT the direction which takes you to the bridge (the road between the 1st cave and Riverwood)


The stone that you want to go to is Shadow Stone. It is near Riften.

Hey guys, I was researching and I found some interesting things out:

1. There is no gear to disenchant for Fortify Enchanting (I had told someone there was and it turns out I misread the description of my unique ring). I know this because I used console to run through every single piece of apparel and did not find one that helps with enchanting.
2. The only current way to experience Fortify Enchanting appears to be through potions, the strongest one being elixir class which caps off at 25%
3. Despite the 25% cap, it seems that if you are an alchemist, you can work around this limitation by wearing Fortify Alchemy gear.

Hope this helps people out!


----------



## Sethy666

Im finding it very hard to stick with the main quest. "Oh, look! There's a fort / cave / settlement, let's check that out..."









Anyways, when I come across a fort or a cave of bandits and the like, after Ive killed everyone and cleaned the place out, it usually says on the map "CLEARED".

But there are a couple of places that Ive visited and done my thing that dont have the "CLEARED" label on the map.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



eg Fort Amol.



Did I leave a survivor? Am I missing something?


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I didn't know what UGrid was, but after a little Googling I found this: Five Fast Skyrim Tweaks. If the Ugrid you are referring to is the one mentioned in there, then no, I haven't applied any Ugrid mod to the .ini file. Will tweaking that help? I'll try the performance setting later tonight, see if it helps any. I may even try lowering AA. I've got it at x4 and AF x2


Well, I followed that guide you linked to the finest detail, and it destroyed my game somehow. The emblem on the load screen was blood red, along with whatever it liked to generate for you while you were loading your game, then most of the world was missing...broken/torn. I followed the steps to undo it, and nothing. Replaced the .ini files with my backups pre-tampering, and still the same thing. Having to uninstall and reinstall and start over. Ugh, 56 hours lost.

Really upsets me (nothing you did! ranting at Bethesda) why make optimizing your game so damn hard? Why have to tweak .ini files to get the most out of your game? Create some damn settings to give people the options you gave in some stupid *** .ini file that has to be modified in notepad of all things.

I know Im ranting, (and i backed up my save games, but hell...who knows) so please dont flame me for it guys...just venting!

It seems like all through Oblivion I tried modding and whatnot to make the game even better, and never did that right. I go to just change 5 numbers in a damn game file and it's all shot to ****. I didnt make a mistake, I did -exactly- what the geforce.com website instructed. Unless, it's this 290 beta driver....

Oye.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> Well, I followed that guide you linked to the finest detail, and it destroyed my game somehow. The emblem on the load screen was blood red, along with whatever it liked to generate for you while you were loading your game, then most of the world was missing...broken/torn. I followed the steps to undo it, and nothing. Replaced the .ini files with my backups pre-tampering, and still the same thing. Having to uninstall and reinstall and start over. Ugh, 56 hours lost.
> Really upsets me (nothing you did! ranting at Bethesda) why make optimizing your game so damn hard? Why have to tweak .ini files to get the most out of your game? Create some damn settings to give people the options you gave in some stupid *** .ini file that has to be modified in notepad of all things.
> I know Im ranting, (and i backed up my save games, but hell...who knows) so please dont flame me for it guys...just venting!
> It seems like all through Oblivion I tried modding and whatnot to make the game even better, and never did that right. I go to just change 5 numbers in a damn game file and it's all shot to ****. I didnt make a mistake, I did -exactly- what the geforce.com website instructed. Unless, it's this 290 beta driver....
> Oye.


Awww crap. I hope you can get it working again. Thankfully, you have backed up your saves... thats a blessing.


----------



## jdip

I finally finished the main quest today (70-something hours in... many side quests done) and I'm pretty underwhelmed by the ending.

Don't get me wrong, this is probably GOTY for me and the story was great... I just found the ending lackluster. It was kind of like "The story is finished? Oh, okay...".


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> I finally finished the main quest today (70-something hours in... many side quests done) and I'm pretty underwhelmed by the ending.
> Don't get me wrong, this is probably GOTY for me and the story was great... I just found the ending lackluster. It was kind of like "The story is finished? Oh, okay...".


I haven't finished the main story but I felt the same about the Imperial/Stormcloak conflict


Spoiler: Warning: FUS!



. After completing it on the side of the Stormcloaks... well it ends with the taking of Solitude, a speech by Mr. Stormcloak... and that's it. This biggest difference to me was that cities that had imperials in charge now have stormcloak soldiers as guards... big whoop.

I actually ended up killing on the stormcloaks at Ulfric's speech after taking Solitude. Really didn't like the way it ended and felt I was on the wrong side. So took his swords, killed the troops in attendance there, dumped his sword, then went and resurrected the two Imperials we just killed and high tailed it out of Solitude. Too bad Ulfric just slumps when you try and kill him.



I don't know if it's because the game is playable after finishing the story that they didn't have a better way of ending it. At least it wasn't like FO3 where the ending was bland and the game just ends.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> Well, I followed that guide you linked to the finest detail, and it destroyed my game somehow. The emblem on the load screen was blood red, along with whatever it liked to generate for you while you were loading your game, then most of the world was missing...broken/torn. I followed the steps to undo it, and nothing. Replaced the .ini files with my backups pre-tampering, and still the same thing. Having to uninstall and reinstall and start over. Ugh, 56 hours lost.
> Really upsets me (nothing you did! ranting at Bethesda) why make optimizing your game so damn hard? Why have to tweak .ini files to get the most out of your game? Create some damn settings to give people the options you gave in some stupid *** .ini file that has to be modified in notepad of all things.
> I know Im ranting, (and i backed up my save games, but hell...who knows) so please dont flame me for it guys...just venting!
> It seems like all through Oblivion I tried modding and whatnot to make the game even better, and never did that right. I go to just change 5 numbers in a damn game file and it's all shot to ****. I didnt make a mistake, I did -exactly- what the geforce.com website instructed. Unless, it's this 290 beta driver....
> Oye.


I am sure you did, but I will ask just in case; did you launch it using the 4GB launcher? The only reason I ask is because visuals failing to render properly is typically caused by corrupted drivers/textures or insufficient memory.

So I just figured out something that really pisses me off; Aela is a LIGHT ARMOR specialist. Why the HELL would Bethesda make her wear Ancient Nord Armor which is freaking HEAVY ARMOR. I call foul play you ******ed QA staff! Every time I gave her HA she gladly wore it over superior LA. I was wondering why an archery specialist would wear HA.


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am sure you did, but I will ask just in case; did you launch it using the 4GB launcher? The only reason I ask is because visuals failing to render properly is typically caused by corrupted drivers/textures or insufficient memory.


I'm almost certain I didn't, unless I inadvertently did..lol. What exactly is that?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> I haven't finished the main story but I felt the same about the Imperial/Stormcloak conflict
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: FUS!
> 
> 
> 
> . After completing it on the side of the Stormcloaks... well it ends with the taking of Solitude, a speech by Mr. Stormcloak... and that's it. This biggest difference to me was that cities that had imperials in charge now have stormcloak soldiers as guards... big whoop.
> I actually ended up killing on the stormcloaks at Ulfric's speech after taking Solitude. Really didn't like the way it ended and felt I was on the wrong side. So took his swords, killed the troops in attendance there, dumped his sword, then went and resurrected the two Imperials we just killed and high tailed it out of Solitude. Too bad Ulfric just slumps when you try and kill him.
> 
> 
> I don't know if it's because the game is playable after finishing the story that they didn't have a better way of ending it. At least it wasn't like FO3 where the ending was bland and the game just ends.


I still haven't chosen a side between the Imperials and Stormcloaks lol. But I think I will go Imperial.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> I'm almost certain I didn't, unless I inadvertently did..lol. What exactly is that?


Check my guide please. I am most certain that would have fixed your issues. You cannot enable a lot of those tweaks and not expect issues with its current 2GB cap. If you enabled UGrid, then you would have DEFINITELY had performance issues.


----------



## Sethy666

Reading through the last dozen pages of this thread, I hadnt realised that there was so much fluff around the background story. I should have realised there would be... this is the 5th game in the series, after all









Ive been putting off joining a faction up until now, to many things and places to explore... I keep getting side tracked. I joined the Companions with a former character but the first few missions where like being a courier service or stand-over man...

Ive been leaning towards going with the Imperials, for no better reason than they look Romanesque and I have a soft spot for that era









Soooooo much to do in this game... Im loving it!


----------



## Simca

So I just got my 5850. The game is no longer laggy is slightly laggy anymore. 30-60FPS all the time now instead of chilling at 22FPS on my 4870.

I don't know whether to turn FXAA off or on. I have so many FXAA mods that I'm not sure if they'll work if I turn FXAA off. I'm not sure I can even tell the difference anymore between FXAA and it off.


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Check my guide please. I am most certain that would have fixed your issues. You cannot enable a lot of those tweaks and not expect issues with its current 2GB cap. If you enabled UGrid, then you would have DEFINITELY had performance issues.


That link helped, thank you! But, unfortunately, the UGrid stuff was rubbish. I did change uExterior Cell Buffer=64, & added uGridsToLoad=7 under it like I was instructed, but when I look out over the landscape from Whiterun, buildings appear half there and the ground just looks like a brown carpet.

Thinking even messing with any of this was a bad idea. I should have just settled with the mediocrity that I had.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So I just got my 5850. The game is no longer laggy is slightly laggy anymore. 30-60FPS all the time now instead of chilling at 22FPS on my 4870.
> I don't know whether to turn FXAA off or on. I have so many FXAA mods that I'm not sure if they'll work if I turn FXAA off. I'm not sure I can even tell the difference anymore between FXAA and it off.


When in doubt, just sit back and enjoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> That link helped, thank you! But, unfortunately, the UGrid stuff was rubbish. I did change uExterior Cell Buffer=64, & added uGridsToLoad=7 under it like I was instructed, but when I look out over the landscape from Whiterun, buildings appear half there and the ground just looks like a brown carpet.
> Thinking even messing with any of this was a bad idea. I should have just settled with the mediocrity that I had.


The UGrid is pretty taxing as it loads a lot more segments simultaneously. It is mainly used on high end computers for wallpaper type screenshot backgrounds. Just to make sure, you tried the UGrid after using the 4GB mod correct?


----------



## wanako

Is there a way to change the directory to where the Screenshots are saved? Perhaps .ini tweak? I'm just using the PrntScr button.


----------



## Vrait

This game never gets boring. Just shows are bad Oblivion really was.


----------



## Nocturin

I need some help with progressing forward - major spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So now I'm lvl 38 and haven't really started the main quest, and I've got too many quests I don't know which one is the main quest tree.

So I'm the Harbringer, and the Arch-Mage and I've done a bunch of side quests, but I don't know how to continue the main story line. The last thing I remember was retrieving Jurgen's Horn and meeting the Blades woman and filled the first dragon. What do I do now for the "main story"?

The Eye of Magnus quest line was fun as an archer-assassin-conjurer. Killed the last masked guy with 1 bound arrow







. The best part was when I got back from the dungeon there was a dual dragon random encounter with an elder and a blood dragon. Shouts are kinda useless though, I've got 15 dragon souls unspent >.>


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When in doubt, just sit back and enjoy.
> The UGrid is pretty taxing as it loads a lot more segments simultaneously. It is mainly used on high end computers for wallpaper type screenshot backgrounds. Just to make sure, you tried the UGrid after using the 4GB mod correct?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I need some help with progressing forward - major spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm lvl 38 and haven't really started the main quest, and I've got too many quests I don't know which one is the main quest tree.
> So I'm the Harbringer, and the Arch-Mage and I've done a bunch of side quests, but I don't know how to continue the main story line. The last thing I remember was retrieving Jurgen's Horn and meeting the Blades woman and filled the first dragon. What do I do now for the "main story"?
> The Eye of Magnus quest line was fun as an archer-assassin-conjurer. Killed the last masked guy with 1 bound arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The best part was when I got back from the dungeon there was a dual dragon random encounter with an elder and a blood dragon. Shouts are kinda useless though, I've got 15 dragon souls unspent >.>


After you kill the first dragon, go back to the inn at Riverwood near Whiterun

So in my test playthrough, I am testing marrying and creating new followers. Here are my findings thus far:

- Some non-marriable NPC's like Alva seem to have special post marriage quotes making me think that initially almost all NPC's were marriage material until Bethesda realized how game breaking that would be.
- Mage and Warrior class seems to be the best for followers


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Is there a way to change the directory to where the Screenshots are saved? Perhaps .ini tweak? I'm just using the PrntScr button.


It saves in your Skyrim folder (C:/Program Files (x86)/Steam/Steamapps/Common/Skyrim), but I haven't found a way to change where they save.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

With every new official update, the dead dragons get weirder. For a while now, I've had a dead Blood Dragon at Winterhold, always in the same spot, sometimes without skin, but usually with. Been there so long that it's part of the scenery now. Last night, however, he started appearing in new places around town, flopping around like a fish out of water. For the rest of the night, the dragon corpse went everywhere I went! Happened every time I fast traveled, a giant dragon corpse always accompanying me like a dog. Took several screenies last night, will post later.


----------



## Mudfrog

I haven't done much on the main quest (despite being almost 90 hours in) but my son did beat the main quest fairly fast. He's 12 and honestly he wasn't sure if he actually finished it but apparently he did. I don't know how it ends but I'll probably finish it this weekend.


----------



## Simca

I still have yet to run into a quest or whatever that lets you marry people lol.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I still have yet to run into a quest or whatever that lets you marry people lol.


Put on an Amulet of Mara


----------



## mcjihad

I've done little or no 'voluntary' swimming but from what i've seen there appears to be no oxygen meter. So does this mean i can breath underwater? I'm wood elf btw not argonian.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I still have yet to run into a quest or whatever that lets you marry people lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Put on an Amulet of Mara
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't have that. Maybe I sold it.









To the poster above, I think you start losing health slowly if you stay under water too long, but yeah, I can stay under water a long time.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> After you kill the first dragon, go back to the inn at Riverwood near Whiterun
> .../snip





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So the Trip to the Thalmor ball is the next step?


----------



## Rann

Something I couldn't resist making after I saw these two commercials on seperate moments..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> I've done little or no 'voluntary' swimming but from what i've seen there appears to be no oxygen meter. So does this mean i can breath underwater? I'm wood elf btw not argonian.


Unless you are argonian, you cannot breath underwater. Eventually you will start losing life unless you have a spell or enchantment on armor to breath under water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I don't have that. Maybe I sold it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the poster above, I think you start losing health slowly if you stay under water too long, but yeah, I can stay under water a long time.


Talk to the head priest in the temple of Mara and ask him about marriages in the temple. He is also in a inn somewhere near the beginning, but I forget where.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So the Trip to the Thalmor ball is the next step?


That is correct.


----------



## mcjihad

Thanks.


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The UGrid is pretty taxing as it loads a lot more segments simultaneously. It is mainly used on high end computers for wallpaper type screenshot backgrounds. Just to make sure, you tried the UGrid after using the 4GB mod correct?


I did. I was under the impression that my PC (found below) would be at least considered mid-range as described in that guide I used to install UGrid. Had I known it wasnt capable enough, I sure wouldnt have tried and borked things up.

I suppose Ill back off of UGrid and just hope it can handle fixing shadows moderately and giving trees shadows. If not, I'll probably throw the PC through the front window, start a bonfire on top of it and dance naked around it until early in the morning. One moment of bliss might be worth more than many moments of false-hope that I would get to experience what many others do when it comes to maximizing Skyrim's performance.

Thank you very much for your help! Definitely repped.


----------



## DBEAU

Can someone recommend to me which HD texture packs to install. There seems to be a couple of them and I'm not sure how overlapping them and such would effect things.

Also, I installed the fxaa injector mod but after the patch the game broke somehow so I deleted local content and re-downloaded it. I'm assuming this is essentially reinstalling the game to vanilla aside from .ini tweaks. Regardless, the fxaa mod somehow disabled MSI afterburners ability to show fps. Well, after re-installing i still can't see fps from msi afterburner. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Simca View Post
> 
> Yeah, I don't have that. Maybe I sold it. laugher.gif
> To the poster above, I think you start losing health slowly if you stay under water too long, but yeah, I can stay under water a long time.
> 
> Talk to the head priest in the temple of Mara and ask him about marriages in the temple. He is also in a inn somewhere near the beginning, but I forget where.


he's downstairs in the tavern in riften most of the time.
(he's the guy with the robes on preaching about religion)

GLITCH: it seems like other Amulets of Mara do not work...so if you have one in ur inventory be sure to remove it before picking the one up from the priest.
took me like an hour to figure this out : /


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Can someone recommend to me which HD texture packs to install. There seems to be a couple of them and I'm not sure how overlapping them and such would effect things


I''m using these mods. No problems.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=238


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> I did. I was under the impression that my PC (found below) would be at least considered mid-range as described in that guide I used to install UGrid. Had I known it wasnt capable enough, I sure wouldnt have tried and borked things up.
> I suppose Ill back off of UGrid and just hope it can handle fixing shadows moderately and giving trees shadows. If not, I'll probably throw the PC through the front window, start a bonfire on top of it and dance naked around it until early in the morning. One moment of bliss might be worth more than many moments of false-hope that I would get to experience what many others do when it comes to maximizing Skyrim's performance.
> Thank you very much for your help! Definitely repped.


hey, just to clarify:
in order for the 4GB mod to work
you MUST:
1. Open Steam
2. Use the 4GB exe to launch the game

you do not launch the game from steam anymore if you use the 4GB launcher.
if you DO launch from steam...you will still be capped at 2GB

not sure if this was already said or not but it looks like your issues are derived from memory problems

EDIT: OH SNAP!!...post numer 1K


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rann*
> 
> Something I couldn't resist making after I saw these two commercials on seperate moments..


I truly ROFLD!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Can someone recommend to me which HD texture packs to install. There seems to be a couple of them and I'm not sure how overlapping them and such would effect things.
> Also, I installed the fxaa injector mod but after the patch the game broke somehow so I deleted local content and re-downloaded it. I'm assuming this is essentially reinstalling the game to vanilla aside from .ini tweaks. Regardless, the fxaa mod somehow disabled MSI afterburners ability to show fps. Well, after re-installing i still can't see fps from msi afterburner. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?


I've heard this problem a lot and haven't seen any solutions, but for me, Fraps works just fine for me with the FXAA mod.


----------



## Simca

Eh.. lolproblem.


Spoiler: lulzskyrim



So I started a quest a looong time ago when Igmund was Jarl of Markarth. Never finished it til after Markarth's Jarl had been replaced with a Stormcloak Jarl. Now when I kill some Forsworn Battle Briar and return to him. He wants to kill me on sight? What gives?

Also..I killed some Storm Cloak guy just playing around and continued on the next day forgetting I had killed him and saved over that file and now have a murder on me, but when I go to surrender myself and go to the cihdna mines, they never take me into custody. They just say you're gonna' rot forever..

And then there's repetitive dialogue boxes faded out and eventually if you press tab you exit the dialogue and the stormcloak soldier says "I'll be on my way then." and leaves you alone. It's so bad that I could slaughter the city of Markarth, surrender and then do everything I just say and the Stormcloak soldier will say "I'll be on my way then" and stop attacking me and let me leave. Wth? lol



I don't even..

Nvm, found the problem out. Apparently I was wanted for something in Solitude, so I served jail time, zz.


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> hey, just to clarify:
> in order for the 4GB mod to work
> you MUST:
> 1. Open Steam
> 2. Use the 4GB exe to launch the game
> you do not launch the game from steam anymore if you use the 4GB launcher.
> if you DO launch from steam...you will still be capped at 2GB
> not sure if this was already said or not but it looks like your issues are derived from memory problems
> EDIT: OH SNAP!!...post numer 1K


On the first and most important note, congrats on 1k!

But to answer, yes..I did use the 4GB exe to launch the game and still had the issue. Would you have any idea why there would be a memory issue on 8gb corsair vengeance and/or the 1GB on the 560 ti?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> On the first and most important note, congrats on 1k!
> But to answer, yes..I did use the 4GB exe to launch the game and still had the issue. Would you have any idea why there would be a memory issue on 8gb corsair vengeance and/or the 1GB on the 560 ti?


well it's a memory issue because of the game (software), not your hardware. honestly, with it being as bad as you say, i wuld just scrap it (other than your saves) and re-install it...really sucks man, i hope you can figure this out.
lol and only reason i mentioned this about the 4GB launcher is because when i downloaded it, i was like WTH, why isn't it working?!?!??!???!?!
i ended up figuring it out after reading a bit









keep me updated about what u decide to do and what you have your settings at, i may be able to help ya out....i had some pretty bad issues with the game myself


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> well it's a memory issue because of the game (software), not your hardware. honestly, with it being as bad as you say, i wuld just scrap it (other than your saves) and re-install it...really sucks man, i hope you can figure this out.
> lol and only reason i mentioned this about the 4GB launcher is because when i downloaded it, i was like WTH, why isn't it working?!?!??!???!?!
> i ended up figuring it out after reading a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep me updated about what u decide to do and what you have your settings at, i may be able to help ya out....i had some pretty bad issues with the game myself


Thanks, buddy. I did reinstall the game completely but when I restored my saves (the backup pre-tamper) the main screen crest was red along with the loading screen images like it had been prior to uninstalling and reinstalling. I'm a little concerned, but Ill see what I can get worked out when I get home this evening.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> Thanks, buddy. I did reinstall the game completely but when I restored my saves (the backup pre-tamper) the main screen crest was red along with the loading screen images like it had been prior to uninstalling and reinstalling. I'm a little concerned, but Ill see what I can get worked out when I get home this evening.


oh wow that's odd....and i actually think i recall you saying this before








i would just try messing around with different settings
also, go to the nVidia control panel and find Skyrim under the profiles
set it so that your graphical settings are controlled by the application
i don't know if this'll help but it'll at least rule some things out

edit: i have a feeling that some of your game files may be corrupt


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> I''m using these mods. No problems.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=238


Thats strange,i have spent a few hours today troubleshooting with nexus manager closing down with an error.

What it turned out to be was "Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim" could not be used with the Skyrim HD - 2K Textures,instead i had to use"HD 2k Landscapes Skyrim" kinda makes sense i suppose to use 2K textures and landscapes.

You sure you have them all installed at same time?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Can someone recommend to me which HD texture packs to install. There seems to be a couple of them and I'm not sure how overlapping them and such would effect things.
> Also, I installed the fxaa injector mod but after the patch the game broke somehow so I deleted local content and re-downloaded it. I'm assuming this is essentially reinstalling the game to vanilla aside from .ini tweaks. Regardless, the fxaa mod somehow disabled MSI afterburners ability to show fps. Well, after re-installing i still can't see fps from msi afterburner. Anyone know what I can do to fix this?


Some of the mods you may have to install them in a certain order. But I am using both of those mods as well.


----------



## EVILNOK

Has anyone seen this Skyrim Tytanis mod? This is 1 of many things it will supposedly do:Skyrim: Multiplayer (Freeworld and Arena) - 7-8% coded
Here is a link:http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1601


----------



## _02

I like how there are already a dozen definitive ultra total mods....

That mod promises a whole lot, and it sounds interesting, and like a ridiculous amount of work.


----------



## WC_EEND

that mod sounds awesome, downloading it now


----------



## turrican9

Noticed something here, after Patch 1.3... I've always checked that spot when looking down at that big tree in whiterun, looking from Dragonsreach, and I've always had about 42fps on my system when looking down there, also tested this after patch 1.3 (If I remember correctly) and got the same results using my old save...

However, I've started a new character a few days ago, and this time it shows about 55fps in that same spot...


----------



## Hexa

Light Sabers have now been added to Skyrim!!

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3174


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Light Sabers have now been added to Skyrim!!
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3174


Why is that lady going to a Light Saber fight in her dainty underpants?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Why is that lady going to a Light Saber fight in her dainty underpants?


Because it allows for greater range of movements. Plus it looks good.


----------



## Hexa

HAHA, I'm so rolling a new toon that is a mean sob sith who has a red saber on one hand and lightning magica in the other.


----------



## triallen

Giving Wrye Bash for Skyrim a go. I'll see how it runs.
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1840


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Light Sabers have now been added to Skyrim!!
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3174


YES!

May the FUS be with you!

Now about that purple lightning....


----------



## Boyboyd

My game loads slowly because my save folder is 2GB nearly, and it's located on D:\ which is mechanical, not C:\ which is the SSD that the game's installed to


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ive been leaning towards going with the Imperials, for no better reason than they look Romanesque and I have a soft spot for that era
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !




"Joey, You Like Movies About Gladiators?"


----------



## greggtr316

Should I waste any perks in Speech? Is it really worth it?

Also is the recharge perk in enchanting worth it? 5% recharge on death blow to creatures?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My game loads slowly because my save folder is 2GB nearly, and it's located on D:\ which is mechanical, not C:\ which is the SSD that the game's installed to


Mine loads slowly because of all the HD textures. Load times between maps or fast travel were a second or so on vanilla, now it's more like 5+ seconds, but it's worth it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Should I waste any perks in Speech? Is it really worth it?
> Also is the recharge perk in enchanting worth it? 5% recharge on death blow to creatures?


For speech, yes, because the higher the speech skill, the more cash shop keeps have (not to mention the perk).

The recharge isn't worth it IMO. For one, soul gems are ubiquitous. I have a hoard of them, all found (soul trap isn't even necessary IMO). Second of all, it just slows down the rate of discharge since only a death blow gives the 5%. I suppose it could be worthwhile for a rouge/thief type character with a massive back stab multiplier.


----------



## Thewaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Should I waste any perks in Speech? Is it really worth it?
> Also is the recharge perk in enchanting worth it? 5% recharge on death blow to creatures?


6 points to get merchants to have 1500 septims more is definitely not worth it (imo). There is also only so much you can spend your money at and once you unlock Thieves Guild it will become easier to sell your surplus of vendor loot anyway.

I'd say Soul Siphon is not really worth it, Black/Azura Star combined with some weapon enchanted with Soul Trap to deal the killing blow with is all you really need. I'm not even using weapon enchants myself as I find them weak compared to Elemental Fury shout.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Should I waste any perks in Speech? Is it really worth it?
> Also is the recharge perk in enchanting worth it? 5% recharge on death blow to creatures?


IMHO, speech perks are worthless just as gold becomes meaningless by late game. If you want to be able to have near 100% persuasion, my suggestion is to become the guild master for the thieves' guild. As far as the recharge perk in enchanting, unless you are an assassin (backstab on 30x multiplier with daggers) it is most likely not worth it. Completing the Azura/Black Star quest will grant you a rechargeable soul gem.


----------



## greggtr316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Mine loads slowly because of all the HD textures. Load times between maps or fast travel were a second or so on vanilla, now it's more like 5+ seconds, but it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For speech, yes, because the higher the speech skill, the more cash shop keeps have (not to mention the perk).
> The recharge isn't worth it IMO. For one, soul gems are ubiquitous. I have a hoard of them, all found (soul trap isn't even necessary IMO). Second of all, it just slows down the rate of discharge since only a death blow gives the 5%. I suppose it could be worthwhile for a rouge/thief type character with a massive back stab multiplier.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thewaster*
> 
> 6 points to get merchants to have 1500 septims more is definitely not worth it (imo). There is also only so much you can spend your money at and once you unlock Thieves Guild it will become easier to sell your surplus of vendor loot anyway.
> I'd say Soul Siphon is not really worth it, Black/Azura Star combined with some weapon enchanted with Soul Trap to deal the killing blow with is all you really need. I'm not even using weapon enchants myself as I find them weak compared to Elemental Fury shout.


Thanks guys. I guess I will just keep on going through the game. I haven't unlocked the Thieves Guild so I do not know its benefits yet. So I wont waste a single perk point in Speech yet thanks.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My game loads slowly because my save folder is 2GB nearly, and it's located on D:\ which is mechanical, not C:\ which is the SSD that the game's installed to


There's a mod that lets you modify and cut out saves you don't want.


----------



## Thewaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Thanks guys. I guess I will just keep on going through the game. I haven't unlocked the Thieves Guild so I do not know its benefits yet. So I wont waste a single perk point in Speech yet thanks.


Just keep in mind this is a single player game so you're not competing with anybody, and combat is easy enough as it is so I don't see why should anyone strive to build a perfect character other than for the sake of it.

I've completely ruined my first play-through by rushing "best" gear, power leveling skills and only taking the min-maxing perks, I was lvl 48 or so before getting halfway through act II and I had absolutely no upgrades to look forward to. :/


----------



## greggtr316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thewaster*
> 
> Just keep in mind this is a single player game so you're not competing with anybody, and combat is easy enough as it is so I don't see why should anyone strive to build a perfect character other than for the sake of it.
> I've completely ruined my first play-through by rushing "best" gear, power leveling skills and only taking the min-maxing perks, I was lvl 48 or so before getting halfway through act II and I had absolutely no upgrades to look forward to. :/


Yeah true but I don't care if the character is perfect just wanted everyone else's opinion about the Speech tree. Originally I thought it was a waste too and by the comments posted it reassured it. This is my third play through (obviously never got passed WR)- the mage I made was horrible and rushed through it, lost the game save on my level 25 warrior, so just wanted to be sure...=/...because I know if I felt like I messed up if I went deep into the Speech tree and it was useless...I would start all over again.


----------



## greggtr316

But I must say after playing a little of the Thieves Guild quests, I think I may start a play through of a thief...seems really fun to pickpocket/steal, etc. instead of my noble Orc warrior.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So 50 hours into my play through for my Cleric character and thus far I really like her. The hardest part about playing her is that unless you come across an undead, you do not attach, but stay out of the way and buff your support while debuffing your enemies. So far I am going Restoration and Illusion.


----------



## greggtr316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So 50 hours into my play through for my Cleric character and thus far I really like her. The hardest part about playing her is that unless you come across an undead, you do not attach, but stay out of the way and buff your support while debuffing your enemies. So far I am going Restoration and Illusion.


Sounds interesting who is your follower? And after doing some of Thieves Guild quest line I just had to roll a thief...too hard to resist..

May try an illusion mage later..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greggtr316*
> 
> Sounds interesting who is your follower? And after doing some of Thieves Guild quest line I just had to roll a thief...too hard to resist..
> May try an illusion mage later..


Currently Sven still. I am waiting to be higher level before I switch to Aranea, Mjoll, or Mercurio since the game caps off the follower's level at yours once he first follows you. As a Cleric, you deal very little damage early on to anything, but thankfully someone is usually helping you until you have the chance to pick up a follower in Riverwood.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Some jackass at the official forums posted a huge spoiler on his thread title. i'm so farking pissed right now......This is the same crap that ruined KOTOR for me years ago.

I swear, I should never read internet stuff when im playing a new game, some jerk always ruins everything for everyone


----------



## Hexa

Well to be honest there really isn't much that happens in this story that is "shocking". I'm pretty sure you would have seen whatever it was coming a mile away. I know I've put just over 200 hundred hours into this game so far and I've only had one story element that happened where I was taken by surprise. I will say that one story element was shocking to a tiny degree simply b/c it went against something you've thought in the Elder Scrolls world for a long time. So if it wasn't what I'm thinking I'd say you're A ok buddy!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hillskill*
> 
> 
> "Joey, You Like Movies About Gladiators?"


Hahaha... well done


----------



## turrican9

I really feel Skyrim has to be played on Master Difficulty, or else the gaming experience will be ruined...

Coming from a Imperial Level 41 One Hand/Destruction Magic Character, playing at Adept, I can say it was waayy to easy and became very boring in the end.

This time around I started with a Wood Elf (Archery/Sneak) character, at Master Difficulty... I'm about Level 18 now I believe, and there is a real challenge. I actually have to sneak up and get critical shots with my bow, then go hide again... Hand to hand combat is hopeless with most enemies.. I really feel the game is much more enjoyable this way


----------



## TFL Replica

Seems like a lot of people like companions. I feel they just get in the way and slow me down. They'd be good for transporting items but it's so easy to get rich in this game that I just leave all the low gold:weight items.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Is it just me or are dragons lots tougher after the 1.3 patch?

I just got raped by one, which has never happened before.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Is it just me or are dragons lots tougher after the 1.3 patch?
> I just got raped by one, which has never happened before.


probably because of your level, later level dragons are really hard to kill, especially elder dragons, best to have some help like companions and Odahviing,

also, a Epic level dragonsbane helps a lot

also, any altmer out there? modern FPS's conditioned me so much that I'm not good with a sword anymore, mostly just magic and my daedric bow


----------



## rafety58

So I am 60 hours into the game now with my nord battle mage, and I am really impressed so far. The only bad thing is I spent so much time on this game that I now suck at BF3 and MW2.


----------



## Maian




----------



## BioZeke

Does anyone have a guide that might shed some light on what all of the options do in the Skyrim Configuration Tool?

Basically, with my sig rig, Im trying to get the best quality/performance balance that I can, but some things like checking the "threaded" boxes under some options have me concerned, since this game is ran on only two threads.

What would you guys suggest me doing to really make this game pop visually without losing a CRAP ton of performance? Im really big into eyecandy, so a small framerate drop wouldnt bother me so long as it is immersive visually. Would there be any mods youd suggest over others (besides UGrid, tried that...and my loading images are STILL red even after a full reinstall lol)

Also, while Im at it (I know, I know!) are there any good guides on getting started in the game? I've played for 50 hours or so, but I want to start over and do things right..if there were such a thing. Like, work on Alchemy and Enchanting...but Im not entirely sure how to do that without having cash to do it with etc etc. Any guide, no matter how rough around the edges would be great!

Again, my main concern is the visuals. I want the game to look great and play great on a 2500k & 560 ti. So I ask you, OCN community, what are your settings like? What do your .ini files look like?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> Does anyone have a guide that might shed some light on what all of the options do in the Skyrim Configuration Tool?
> Basically, with my sig rig, Im trying to get the best quality/performance balance that I can, but some things like checking the "threaded" boxes under some options have me concerned, since this game is ran on only two threads.
> What would you guys suggest me doing to really make this game pop visually without losing a CRAP ton of performance? Im really big into eyecandy, so a small framerate drop wouldnt bother me so long as it is immersive visually. Would there be any mods youd suggest over others (besides UGrid, tried that...and my loading images are STILL red even after a full reinstall lol)
> Also, while Im at it (I know, I know!) are there any good guides on getting started in the game? I've played for 50 hours or so, but I want to start over and do things right..if there were such a thing. Like, work on Alchemy and Enchanting...but Im not entirely sure how to do that without having cash to do it with etc etc. Any guide, no matter how rough around the edges would be great!
> Again, my main concern is the visuals. I want the game to look great and play great on a 2500k & 560 ti. So I ask you, OCN community, what are your settings like? What do your .ini files look like?


Just check out this:

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php

FXAA Post Process Injector is a good one with nice enhancements at a minimal performance cost.


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Just check out this:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php
> FXAA Post Process Injector is a good one with nice enhancements at a minimal performance cost.


Thanks! I have looked through that list in the past, and Ill probably toss a few in and see what happens. But, I suppose I was looking for somewhat of a guide on the actual visual tweaks provided in the .ini files or in a more organized fashion, the configuration tool. There are so many things that just seem so far beyond me that Im almost afraid to click on them or modify them in fear of breaking even more of the game than I already have. (Maybe its the 290 beta nvidia drivers making all of my loading screen images blood red?)


----------



## subassy

I haven't updated it in a while (too busy _playing_ Skyrim) but I did make a Skyrim INI and other Tweaks All-in-one Thread. Some of that information should be useful. If I can stop playing skyrim and worrying about a hundred other things long enough I am going to go back and update that thread


----------



## oc_user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Is it just me or are dragons lots tougher after the 1.3 patch?
> I just got raped by one, which has never happened before.


smithing/enchant/alchemy combo is hard to beat.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

OMG


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> OMG


Yeah. listened to/watched that yesterday. It's pretty sweet. Guy has serious talent!


----------



## CravinR1

Is that a Green Lantern tatoo on his right forearm ? Thats awesome


----------



## michinmuri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*


LMAO!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I can't play for like, 2 weeks.








waiting on RMA...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I can't play for like, 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on RMA...


LOL, Skyrim withdrawal will set in soon, if it hasn't already.


----------



## Nixuz

So...I help my fellow Companions with their "problems" and now I can't get the required ingredient to help my own "problem"?


----------



## Thewaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> So...I help my fellow Companions with their "problems" and now I can't get the required ingredient to help my own "problem"?


As far as I remember you only need 3 "ingredients" out of 5 available. If you can't find any more in the same place, I'd just use command to give yourself one more:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



player.additem 0002996f 1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nixuz*
> 
> So...I help my fellow Companions with their "problems" and now I can't get the required ingredient to help my own "problem"?


There were 4 heads and only 3 companions needed them. That leaves one more unless you left a witch or forgot to take a head.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> epic metal video


Holy hell! WIN!!


----------



## willis888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311*
> 
> OMG


Downloaded and added to the collection of other great fan-made music.
Thanks.


----------



## Mudfrog

Anybody know what the heck these little bouncing balls of light are? They followed me through out the the dungeon. It never said what they were though.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*


That is hilarious!! Looks like it really hurt too. Bet they didn't realize how well that was going to work!


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Anybody know what the heck these little bouncing balls of light are? They followed me through out the the dungeon. It never said what they were though.


Which dungeon?


----------



## Mudfrog

I knew someone would ask that.. I don't remember.. It had a shadowy figure at the very end, it's the only enemy in the dungeon and you get a horned helmet. I'll have to check to see the name of the helmet when I get home.


----------



## Mudfrog

Another question.. I picked up the extra set of armor in the DB sanctuary. I have enchanted it but I'm unable to make it stronger (yes I have the capability to). I can upgrade the DB and Thieves guild armor but I wanted a set that I could enchant with what I use the most. Any clue how I can upgrade them (if possible)...


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Another question.. I picked up the extra set of armor in the DB sanctuary. I have enchanted it but I'm unable to make it stronger (yes I have the capability to). I can upgrade the DB and Thieves guild armor but I wanted a set that I could enchant with what I use the most. Any clue how I can upgrade them (if possible)...


I wasn't aware that you could enchant already enchanted items?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Anybody know what the heck these little bouncing balls of light are? They followed me through out the the dungeon. It never said what they were though.


The only time I saw them, there was a wispmother nearby, and they dissapeared when I killed the wispmother


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> The only time I saw them, there was a wispmother nearby, and they dissapeared when I killed the wispmother


I'm fairly sure he's right on this.

I'm level 32 and I've never seen one of these or a Wispmother. Strange.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could enchant already enchanted items?


This set wasn't enchanted. I assume so you can enchant them with what you wanted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> The only time I saw them, there was a wispmother nearby, and they dissapeared when I killed the wispmother


There was no wisp mother, don't those attack you anyway? These just bounce and follow you around. By the end of the dungeon there must have been 10 or more. They were there after I killed the shadow figure.. however once I took the helmet they disappeared.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> This set wasn't enchanted. I assume so you can enchant them with what you wanted.
> There was no wisp mother, don't those attack you anyway? These just bounce and follow you around. By the end of the dungeon there must have been 10 or more. They were there after I killed the shadow figure.. however once I took the helmet they disappeared.


They don't always attack and there is not always a Wispmother in close proximity. Some of them can appear randomly and act completely neutral towards you.

Wispmother info.


----------



## Mudfrog

Ok, it was in Yngol Barrows. The wiki speaks of the helmet but not the bouncing lights. I find it odd as this is the only "tomb" (or any place for that matter) that I've found with these lights.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> They don't always attack and there is not always a Wispmother in close proximity. Some of them can appear randomly and act completely neutral towards you.
> Wispmother info.


The wisp mother balls of lights fly through the air. These would roll and randomly bounce around almost as if jumping.


----------



## Mudfrog

Here ya go.. a vid showing the lights.. no spoilers that I'm aware of but if your worried just watch the first couple of minutes of the video.


----------



## blackbalt89

That's pretty strange. Easter egg?


----------



## BioZeke

All these curious orbs of light that cannot be explained are clearly signs of extraterrestrial life.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Anybody know what the heck these little bouncing balls of light are? They followed me through out the the dungeon. It never said what they were though.


Pretty sure those are the bouncing lights from King Olaf's Last Verse quest. I think they show you the way, but I am not sure. They are harmless though if memory serves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> I knew someone would ask that.. I don't remember.. It had a shadowy figure at the very end, it's the only enemy in the dungeon and you get a horned helmet. I'll have to check to see the name of the helmet when I get home.


Pretty sure it is Olaf's Last Verse
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Another question.. I picked up the extra set of armor in the DB sanctuary. I have enchanted it but I'm unable to make it stronger (yes I have the capability to). I can upgrade the DB and Thieves guild armor but I wanted a set that I could enchant with what I use the most. Any clue how I can upgrade them (if possible)...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I wasn't aware that you could enchant already enchanted items?


You cannot enchant enchanted weapons and apparel. You can however dechant them or improve them through smithing.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You cannot enchant enchanted weapons and apparel. You can however dechant them or improve them through smithing.


Why can some armor not be upgraded? It's the same as my DB stuff but it doesn't show up in the list to upgrade. I was however able to enchant it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Why can some armor not be upgraded? It's the same as my DB stuff but it doesn't show up in the list to upgrade. I was however able to enchant it.


Usually because it is not smithable, such as jewelry, normal clothes, and staffs. You also cannot enchant certain uniques, such as amulet of elder council,


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Why can some armor not be upgraded? It's the same as my DB stuff but it doesn't show up in the list to upgrade. I was however able to enchant it.


do youhave the mogic item smithing perk?

and thanks for posting that video, now i know where to use the coral claw







. It's been sitting in my inventory forever!

(now to figure out where the ivory claw goes)


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Usually because it is not smithable, such as jewelry, normal clothes, and staffs. You also cannot enchant certain uniques, such as amulet of elder council,


There is nothing special about these though. It's an armor, not a quest item or anything like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> do youhave the mogic item smithing perk?
> and thanks for posting that video, now i know where to use the coral claw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's been sitting in my inventory forever!
> (now to figure out where the ivory claw goes)


Yes I do and np


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> They don't always attack and there is not always a Wispmother in close proximity. Some of them can appear randomly and act completely neutral towards you.
> Wispmother info.


That link can't be right, I have yet to come across a wisp that hasn't attacked me.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Another question.. I picked up the extra set of armor in the DB sanctuary. I have enchanted it but I'm unable to make it stronger (yes I have the capability to). I can upgrade the DB and Thieves guild armor but I wanted a set that I could enchant with what I use the most. Any clue how I can upgrade them (if possible)...


If it's the stuff on the shelf in that first room, those are clothes, not armor. You can't upgrade clothes


----------



## Mudfrog

These are in the Dawnstar sanctuary sitting on a shelf near a weapons rack. It has an armor rating so it's not clothes. It's identical to the DB armor, the only difference was it was not enchanted and the name was different. It was called something like Worn Shrouded Armor or something like that, I renamed it so I don't recall.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Usually because it is not smithable, such as jewelry, normal clothes, and staffs. You also cannot enchant certain uniques, such as amulet of elder council,


I wonder if some weapons can't be improved up to Legendary. For example, even with 100 smithing, a +10% smithing necklace and a Blacksmith's Philter (+40%), I still can't improve the Mace of Molog Bal past Epic.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> These are in the Dawnstar sanctuary sitting on a shelf near a weapons rack. It has an armor rating so it's not clothes. It's identical to the DB armor, the only difference was it was not enchanted and the name was different. It was called something like Worn Shrouded Armor or something like that, I renamed it so I don't recall.


I remember picking up like a worn shrouded hood, and it never even showed up in my inventory.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I wonder if some weapons can't be improved up to Legendary. For example, even with 100 smithing, a +10% smithing necklace and a Blacksmith's Philter (+40%), I still can't improve the Mace of Molog Bal past Epic.


Try full enchating gear + the potion?

I'm going to try to get my DB and Thief's armor to legendary this weekend by using the gear plus the poition.

enchating = 80
smiting = 100
alchemy = 29

yea... i'm going to be ingredient hunting like no tomorrow.

Anyone have any tips to quickly lvl alchemy?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I wonder if some weapons can't be improved up to Legendary. For example, even with 100 smithing, a +10% smithing necklace and a Blacksmith's Philter (+40%), I still can't improve the Mace of Molog Bal past Epic.


No they can't unless you use this mod
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1690#content
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Try full enchating gear + the potion?
> I'm going to try to get my DB and Thief's armor to legendary this weekend by using the gear plus the poition.
> enchating = 80
> smiting = 100
> alchemy = 29
> yea... i'm going to be ingredient hunting like no tomorrow.
> Anyone have any tips to quickly lvl alchemy?


Pay for it







http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Trainers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I wonder if some weapons can't be improved up to Legendary. For example, even with 100 smithing, a +10% smithing necklace and a Blacksmith's Philter (+40%), I still can't improve the Mace of Molog Bal past Epic.


I ran into a wall with this for my Razor as well. I think that maybe with an alchemy boost when making a smithing potion you might be able to break the wall if there is actually one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> There is nothing special about these though. It's an armor, not a quest item or anything like that.
> Yes I do and np


Was it called Worn Shrouded Armor by chance? I don't think that you can smith or enchant that.


----------



## Simca

You'll find wispmother's in blackreach.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'll find wispmother's in blackreach.


And she is evil!


----------



## Jtmarch86

Hey guys, I'm sure a lot of you already have the Skyrim Prima Strategy Guide that came with the bundled version.
But it did lack a digital copy, and it's nice to be able to carry it around on your phone when you're away, and are wishin
you were back home playing.
So i uploaded this pdf of the guide for everyone.
If you're new to the game.. or just want to make sure you have it all down, either way, it will help you become a more efficient
player. I highly recommend at least reading up to the quest walkthroughs (think thats like page 100ish?)
Anyways, here ya go!

http://tinyurl.com/skyrim-pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'll find wispmother's in blackreach.
> 
> 
> 
> And she is evil!
Click to expand...

I felt evil destroying her. She did little damage to me and I just beat her like a ginger stepchild.

Also, Improved NPC Clothing. Nice mod.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Was it called Worn Shrouded Armor by chance? I don't think that you can smith or enchant that.


Yes I believe that was the name. Kind of pointless if you cannot smith it though. I assumed the reason it was there was to give you the DB armor that you can enchant how you want it.


----------



## Nixuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I ran into a wall with this for my Razor as well. I think that maybe with an alchemy boost when making a smithing potion you might be able to break the wall if there is actually one.


Well, looking at the Skyrim wiki, it says you can only Legendary stuff that you have the perk for, or else you need a combined total of 168 smithing to do it, which is of course doable.


----------



## sockpirate

where do i go to upgrade my home in Whiterun? Lydia is already in the home and i have been granted the Thane title, who do i talk to ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> where do i go to upgrade my home in Whiterun? Lydia is already in the home and i have been granted the Thane title, who do i talk to ?


The bald steward next to the Jarl that always advocates doing nothing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I felt evil destroying her. She did little damage to me and I just beat her like a ginger stepchild.
> Also, Improved NPC Clothing. Nice mod.


My sneaking didn't work on her. She was pretty fast and kept slowing me down. It was a cat and mouse game while those little wisps drained my life away.


----------



## superhead91

I'm slightly confused. All these mods on skyrimnexus are saying to put things into Data\textures, but I don't have a folder in Data called textures. There's some Bethesda File Archive thing called textures...


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm slightly confused. All these mods on skyrimnexus are saying to put things into Data\textures, but I don't have a folder in Data called textures. There's some Bethesda File Archive thing called textures...


It should be there. You may have gone too far. What I mean is that once you are in the skyrim folder, there is a folder called Data, it should have the folders called textures, meshes, ect. But in that first Data folder, there is also another folder called Data. Maybe you are just in the second data folder and not the first?

So far I have had great luck using the Nexus Mod manager; much better luck than using it with oblivion or fallout. Probably just because so far, all the mods for skyrim are relatively simple.


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm slightly confused. All these mods on skyrimnexus are saying to put things into Data\textures, but I don't have a folder in Data called textures. There's some Bethesda File Archive thing called textures...


If you don't have a textures folder you can just create it yourself. The textures BSA file is something different, that's for the unmodded stock textures.

EDIT: Beaten by morgofborg by about 20 seconds.


----------



## superhead91

That's the thing. I tried making a textures folder, but then textures weren't loading. I added a texture to improve trees, and then randomly tree textures wouldn't load, and there would just be a bunch of black trees.


----------



## Arundor

Not 100% certain if this could be your issue, but you could also try installing Nexus Mod Manager and ensuring the Archive Invalidation is enabled.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I'm slightly confused. All these mods on skyrimnexus are saying to put things into Data\textures, but I don't have a folder in Data called textures. There's some Bethesda File Archive thing called textures...


Make sure you are going to your steam directory:

It is going to be Steam location

Then Steamapps/Common/Skyrim/Data


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Make sure you are going to your steam directory:
> It is going to be Steam location
> Then Steamapps/Common/Skyrim/Data


That's where I'm going. I was unaware of the Nexus Mod Manager. I'll download that and see if it helps.


----------



## DBEAU

I've noticed a graphical issue I hope someone can throw some insight at...

there is like this black aura around plants and even sometimes animals. It is very noticeable against the snow terrain but I also see it in grassy landscapes. Additionally, when I move it jumps around. It's like the shadows are moving or something. It is becoming very annoying. Has anyone else experienced this? Anyway to fix it?


----------



## Sethy666

Ive lost Lydia somehwere in my travels,,, I hope she isnt dead









Is there a console code to find her?

Thanks


----------



## superhead91

She might be dead. She died on me.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> She might be dead. She died on me.


I hope not... she has all my stuff and I dont remember where it was we where together. Hmmm, that doesnt sound right, does it


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I hope not... she has all my stuff and I dont remember where it was we where together. Hmmm, that doesnt sound right, does it


Quote:


> I lost my follower!
> 
> - First take a deep breath and relax. This happens to people a lot. There are MANY reasons why your follower disappeared and typically death is NOT one of them.
> - If you are in a dungeon, you either moved too fast for your NPC to follow. If you can use the wait action, that typically respawns them next to you, otherwise it means there are still live aggressive mobs in the dungeon and your follower ran into them and are following them.
> - Quests and faction locations that you do not own will also cause followers to leave or wait depending on what is going on. For example, a quest that involves a new NPC follower will make your existing follower leave your service. In this case, go back to where they originated from unless they are also your wife, then go home. If they are not home, check right outside where they first left.
> - If you cannot find them anywhere (home, where they were last seen, ect) and you do not want to reload a save, use the following console commands
> 
> - help "name" 0 -> This command will pull up any and all info about whatever name you stick into the quotes. Presumably, this is going to be your follower's name. It will give you something called a NPC ID
> - player.placemeat NPCID -> This command will teleport you to the NPC
> - Close the console to allow changes to load
> - Now, depending on if the NPC has actually died or not, it may not like you and follow you anymore. In those cases, don't worry about it. With console commands, they will come around very fast:
> - Open console again and click on NPC to get their RefID
> - setrelationshiprank player 4 -> This increases their relationship with you to the highest
> - addfac 5C84D 1 -> This will get them to provide you with the follower dialogue again
> 
> * Please note that this actually generates another copy of the NPC should that NPC still actively exist within your game. Should this happen, simply click on the newer NPC while in console and type in Disable


http://www.overclock.net/t/1177362/tes-skyrim-troubleshooting-and-tips


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1177362/tes-skyrim-troubleshooting-and-tips


Thanks man, much appreciated


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks man, much appreciated


The command to summon the NPC based of it's NPC ID is actually:

player.placeatme NPCID

It was a typo and I just now noticed it. Thanks dave for that!







It has since been corrected now so hopefully you catch this post in time. Ideally though, you should still look for Lydia in Whiterun (Dragonreach doorway inside or at your Whiterun house) to make sure she is not there.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntu-poC2FOI&feature=related

hm You just got rock rolled?









OT: when is Skyrim going to be fixed, there is too many problems!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The command to summon the NPC based of it's NPC ID is actually:
> player.placeatme NPCID
> It was a typo and I just now noticed it. Thanks dave for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has since been corrected now so hopefully you catch this post in time. Ideally though, you should still look for Lydia in Whiterun (Dragonreach doorway inside or at your Whiterun house) to make sure she is not there.


Thanks OC'ing Noob. Im up North with the Imperials ATM, so Ill break off and fast travel to Whiterun


----------



## awdrifter

A Chance Arrangement quest bugged.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm doing the quest but when I stole Madesi's ring from him Brynjolf still won't stop selling the elixir, I tried waiting but that just make me fail the quest. Is there a console command where I can make the game recognize that I have the ring or just skip the stealing ring part? Thanks.


----------



## Demented

I ran into my first quest bug today, making me fail the quest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm not sure of the exact title, but it's the first quest for the Thieves Guild, where he asks you to steal the ring, and then plant it on that one guy. I have no problems getting the ring, but the guy I have to plant it on is sitting while the other guy distracts everyone, and there were no angles that I could plant it without him knowing. I tried waiting for a few hours, but even when I waited for 24 hours, everyone was still there in the market, in the same positions. Eventually I just fast traveled to somewhere, failing the quest, but then was still able to go further into the Thieves Guild quests.

It's rather moot now if I find a fix, but just so I know for future possible new characters running that quest, is there a fix for that issue? Or am I the only one who0 experienced it? If there is a fix, and it's fairly important to do that quest right, I have older saves that I could redo, but I'd have to redo a few other quests again, which I don't really want to, but the game is so much fun, it's not really a chore to do so.



EDIT: I just watched a video where I see how I could have finished it. So not a bug, just me doing it wrong. DERP!


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I ran into my first quest bug today, making me fail the quest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact title, but it's the first quest for the Thieves Guild, where he asks you to steal the ring, and then plant it on that one guy. I have no problems getting the ring, but the guy I have to plant it on is sitting while the other guy distracts everyone, and there were no angles that I could plant it without him knowing. I tried waiting for a few hours, but even when I waited for 24 hours, everyone was still there in the market, in the same positions. Eventually I just fast traveled to somewhere, failing the quest, but then was still able to go further into the Thieves Guild quests.
> It's rather moot now if I find a fix, but just so I know for future possible new characters running that quest, is there a fix for that issue? Or am I the only one who0 experienced it? If there is a fix, and it's fairly important to do that quest right, I have older saves that I could redo, but I'd have to redo a few other quests again, which I don't really want to, but the game is so much fun, it's not really a chore to do so.


No issue on that quest for me. However, the positioning was a bit tricky to get right. Basically, you had to sneak behind him but more to the left, behind the cart that is there. The crowd should all be on the other side of the cart and him looking there way. If a NPC is behind you looking at you, wait for him/her to pass. That should work, I haven't heard anyone else having a problem with this one- but who knows, may still be bugged. You could always load an earlier save if you haven't gone too far.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> No issue on that quest for me. However, the positioning was a bit tricky to get right. Basically, you had to sneak behind him but more to the left, behind the cart that is there. The crowd should all be on the other side of the cart and him looking there way. If a NPC is behind you looking at you, wait for him/her to pass. That should work, I haven't heard anyone else having a problem with this one- but who knows, may still be bugged. You could always load an earlier save if you haven't gone too far.


I think his issue was that he did not actually put the ring in someone's pocket.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think his issue was that he did not actually put the ring in someone's pocket.


He fast traveled because he couldn't do it, so I explained how I did it as I found the positioning tricky also.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Ya. gotta stuff it in the guys pocket. But I don't see it in your inventory....


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

I lost my Malog Bal. I have no idea, but one second it was there, the next, not. I went back to the last few places I sold stuff in the hopes that I accidentally sold it, nope.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi everyone, I've been trying to get a code together for a full character level reset and found none. So after searching around I made my own, place this txt file in the main skyrim directory ie: c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim

Newb.txt 7k .txt file


then when in game open the console (~) and type: *bat newb*

The attributes and levels will be taken away to the correct values (not like the youtube one)

Then if you want to level up again to max, place this txt file in the same directory ie: c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim

Oewb.txt 0k .txt file


then when in game open the console (~) and type: *bat oewb*

And done, now you can mold to any character you like, and try out new things..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> I lost my Malog Bal. I have no idea, but one second it was there, the next, not. I went back to the last few places I sold stuff in the hopes that I accidentally sold it, nope.


Sucks. Sure you didn't stash it somewhere? I usually stash away uniques I do not use or give them to my follower if I have one. All else fails, you can use console commands to give yourself another one.


----------



## superhead91

I really wish the Daedric Artifacts were more powerful. I never end up using any of them much because my regular weapons end up being more damaging.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I really wish the Daedric Artifacts were more powerful. I never end up using any of them much because my regular weapons end up being more damaging.


Are you enchanting them? If so, that is why. I actually really like some of the artifacts:

- Azura's Star is really useful
- Mace is a free soul trap if you roll that way
- Dawnstar is really useful against vampires and undead
- Ebony Blade rocks when you give it to Mjoll or if you are going tanky DPS
- Sanguine Rose and Wabberjack are both also really cool with their effects


----------



## Tes96

Yeah, I'm a huge TESIII Morrowind fan (You can tell by my avatar). I'm currently working on mod projects to add the mainland landmass to the island of Vvardenfell; they're called the Tamriel-Rebuilt team. I'm also working with Skyrim:Home of the Nords project, which adds the province of Skyrim to the Morrowind game, and Province:Cyrodiil, which adds the province of Cyrodiil to TESIII Morrowind as well.







And also Pelagiad Expanded, for those that are familiar with the settlements in Morrowind.

But enough of that. I was told by my friend that I at least need to have a *GeForce GTX 570m* on my laptop if I'm wanting to run TESV Skyrim at full 1900x1200 ultra maximum settings. Is that true? a 560m won't cut it? Surely a 580m will.

Oh, and am I the only one who bought the PC collector's edition of Skyrim but has yet to open it and thus it is still sitting unopened in my living room? I played it for a couple hours at my friends house and was like, "by the gods, this is dumbed down to ****** 5th grade level!" But that is just my personal opinion. I completely understand that Bethesda is catering to a new demographic of players that want action/adventure games and not games that are more roleplay like Daggerfall and Morrowind. And that's perfectly fine. After all, they are a business, just like any other.


----------



## Nocturin

If they added a sort option to the inventory menu, it would be much better. The organization scheme doesn't seam to have rhyme or reasons, and sorting through my dungeon dump chest or tons of "apparel" is a pain in the besting.

(As a console player, it's incredibly frustrating, not sure if it's any better on the PC)


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

It's no better on the PC. I hate that it is all crazy too. All of my chests aren't even in alpha order as I suspect they are supposed to be. I dump everything since no one has enough gold to buy all the gear I collect!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you enchanting them? If so, that is why. I actually really like some of the artifacts:
> - Azura's Star is really useful
> - Mace is a free soul trap if you roll that way
> - Dawnstar is really useful against vampires and undead
> - Ebony Blade rocks when you give it to Mjoll or if you are going tanky DPS
> - Sanguine Rose and Wabberjack are both also really cool with their effects


I used the mace some, but I have an ebony war axe and an ebony mace that have a soul trap of 15 and 20 seconds respectively, and both do much more damage than the mace. Dawnstar was kinda cool. The sanguine rose so far has been the most useful IMO. The thing is, I have Daedric weapons that do massive amounts of damage due to fairly high one-handed and smithing skills, and so the Daedric artifacts feel kind of weak in comparison. I chose the Black Star, and it will probably become more useful in the future. I have Daedric armor currently but I'm waiting to get my enchanting skill higher so I can get better enchantments on it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> If they added a sort option to the inventory menu, it would be much better. The organization scheme doesn't seam to have rhyme or reasons, and sorting through my dungeon dump chest or tons of "apparel" is a pain in the besting.
> (As a console player, it's incredibly frustrating, not sure if it's any better on the PC)


There is a mod on Skyrimnexuz that sorts your inventory much better. I don't remember what it was called, but it's in their topp 100 downloads for Skyrim. I plan on getting that as well as some others before I play again.


----------



## b0ng0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tes96*
> 
> Yeah, I'm a huge TESIII Morrowind fan (You can tell by my avatar). I'm currently working on mod projects to add the mainland landmass to the island of Vvardenfell; they're called the Tamriel-Rebuilt team. I'm also working with Skyrim:Home of the Nords project, which adds the province of Skyrim to the Morrowind game, and Province:Cyrodiil, which adds the province of Cyrodiil to TESIII Morrowind as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also Pelagiad Expanded, for those that are familiar with the settlements in Morrowind.
> But enough of that. I was told by my friend that I at least need to have a *GeForce GTX 570m* on my laptop if I'm wanting to run TESV Skyrim at full 1900x1200 ultra maximum settings. Is that true? a 560m won't cut it? Surely a 580m will.
> Oh, and am I the only one who bought the PC collector's edition of Skyrim but has yet to open it and thus it is still sitting unopened in my living room? I played it for a couple hours at my friends house and was like, "by the gods, this is dumbed down to ****** 5th grade level!" But that is just my personal opinion. I completely understand that Bethesda is catering to a new demographic of players that want action/adventure games and not games that are more roleplay like Daggerfall and Morrowind. And that's perfectly fine. After all, they are a business, just like any other.


I have a 1GB 560 Ti and run it perfectly smoothly on ultra settings - although at 1650 x 1050. But it's silky smooth for me, even with high texture mods etc, don't imagine you shoudl have any trouble.


----------



## _02

The menu organization is terrible.

You should be able to actively sort your inventory as you see fit. They also need to order the inventory by type, not alphabetic. In other words put all my freaking arrows together regardless of whether they are iron or orcish. Or add the ability to sort by effect. Potions are the absolute worst. You have 5 potions with the same effect in 4 differing locations in your inventory. I've been tempted to go ahead and fix the inventory UI myself.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> It's no better on the PC. I hate that it is all crazy too. All of my chests aren't even in alpha order as I suspect they are supposed to be. I dump everything since no one has enough gold to buy all the gear I collect!


^^This! Like the most any merchant has at once is somewhere around 1000 septims. I gave up on selling stuff. I make plenty of money from just finishing quests. For some reason though I still can't resist picking up jewels and necklaces and amulets and stuff though...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> The menu organization is terrible.
> You should be able to actively sort your inventory as you see fit. They also need to order the inventory by type, not alphabetic. In other words put all my freaking arrows together regardless of whether they are iron or orcish. Or add the ability to sort by effect. Potions are the absolute worst. You have 5 potions with the same effect in 4 differing locations in your inventory. I've been tempted to go ahead and fix the inventory UI myself.


That's what the mod on skyrimnexus does. And it sorts potions and poisons by strength.

This is it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I used the mace some, but I have an ebony war axe and an ebony mace that have a soul trap of 15 and 20 seconds respectively, and both do much more damage than the mace. Dawnstar was kinda cool. The sanguine rose so far has been the most useful IMO. The thing is, I have Daedric weapons that do massive amounts of damage due to fairly high one-handed and smithing skills, and so the Daedric artifacts feel kind of weak in comparison. I chose the Black Star, and it will probably become more useful in the future. I have Daedric armor currently but I'm waiting to get my enchanting skill higher so I can get better enchantments on it.


As it stands, the way the game is currently built heavily favors those who enchant and smith as well as make potions. They also make the game way too easy, because a legendary set of double enchanted dragon armor and daedric weapons will face melt any enemies in the game.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's what the mod on skyrimnexus does. And it sorts potions and poisons by strength.
> This is it


Thanks, I like that they sort the potions by strength, but it still needs some work (weapons, etc). I honestly think they entire UI could be scrapped and reworked.


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> It's no better on the PC. I hate that it is all crazy too. All of my chests aren't even in alpha order as I suspect they are supposed to be. I dump everything since no one has enough gold to buy all the gear I collect!


There is also a mod on skyrimnexus for that. I think it is called richer merchants of something - gives all store owners 10,000 gold. The and better sorting are pretty useful mods.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0ng0*
> 
> I have a 1GB 560 Ti and run it perfectly smoothly on ultra settings - although at 1650 x 1050. But it's silky smooth for me, even with high texture mods etc, don't imagine you shoudl have any trouble.


The 560ti is a lot more powerful than the 570m. That being said I bet he could play it with much less.


----------



## Tes96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> The 560ti is a lot more powerful than the 570m. That being said I bet he could play it with much less.


But I will be playing Skyrim on a gaming laptop, so I'm rather limited in my choices.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tes96*
> 
> Yeah, I'm a huge TESIII Morrowind fan (You can tell by my avatar). I'm currently working on mod projects to add the mainland landmass to the island of Vvardenfell; they're called the Tamriel-Rebuilt team. I'm also working with Skyrim:Home of the Nords project, which adds the province of Skyrim to the Morrowind game, and Province:Cyrodiil, which adds the province of Cyrodiil to TESIII Morrowind as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also Pelagiad Expanded, for those that are familiar with the settlements in Morrowind.
> But enough of that. I was told by my friend that I at least need to have a *GeForce GTX 570m* on my laptop if I'm wanting to run TESV Skyrim at full 1900x1200 ultra maximum settings. Is that true? a 560m won't cut it? Surely a 580m will.
> Oh, and am I the only one who bought the PC collector's edition of Skyrim but has yet to open it and thus it is still sitting unopened in my living room? I played it for a couple hours at my friends house and was like, "by the gods, this is dumbed down to ****** 5th grade level!" But that is just my personal opinion. I completely understand that Bethesda is catering to a new demographic of players that want action/adventure games and not games that are more roleplay like Daggerfall and Morrowind. And that's perfectly fine. After all, they are a business, just like any other.


Can you perhaps get a AMD 6990M, which is basically a full strength HD 6870 in a laptop? That should run Skyrim with relatively little problem.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've been trying to get a code together for a full character level reset and found none. So after searching around I made my own, place this txt file in the main skyrim directory ie: c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim
> 
> Newb.txt 7k .txt file
> 
> then when in game open the console (~) and type: *bat newb*
> The attributes and levels will be taken away to the correct values (not like the youtube one)
> Then if you want to level up again to max, place this txt file in the same directory ie: c:\program files\steam\steamapps\common\skyrim
> 
> Oewb.txt 0k .txt file
> 
> then when in game open the console (~) and type: *bat oewb*
> And done, now you can mold to any character you like, and try out new things..


Wow... nicely done!

It might be fun running around like a boss at max perks, just for lulz









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> ^^This! Like the most any merchant has at once is somewhere around 1000 septims. I gave up on selling stuff. I make plenty of money from just finishing quests. For some reason though I still can't resist picking up jewels and necklaces and amulets and stuff though...


Yep - Ill finding this too but find myself picking up stuff..."just in case"


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Someone asked if TES games were multiplayer?

Well, this one is.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3592


----------



## Tnt6200

Just got Skyrim a few days ago, and I love it.







I have a level 16 Nord training heavy armor and one-handed.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Just got Skyrim a few days ago, and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a level 16 Nord training heavy armor and one-handed.


Good to hear









Are you having any issues? Planning on installing any mods?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Just got Skyrim a few days ago, and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a level 16 Nord training heavy armor and one-handed.


Welcome to the game! I have already put in more than 200 hours, playing 4 simultaneous playthroughs. XD If you want to enjoy the game more from a difficulty standpoint, do not enchant or smith. Those become game breaking WMD's in Skyrim. Check my guide if you run into any persistent issues as it will save you a lot of internet searching.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Welcome to the game! I have already put in more than 200 hours, playing 4 simultaneous playthroughs. XD If you want to enjoy the game more from a difficulty standpoint, do not enchant or smith. Those become game breaking WMD's in Skyrim. Check my guide if you run into any persistent issues as it will save you a lot of internet searching.


I wish I have your dedication, i only have 3 saves and i only finished 1 playthrough.

also, the best shout for clearing a castle wall or assault a city for the legion or stormcloaks is OD AH VIING.

when in doubt, OD AH VIING it out


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Welcome to the game! *I have already put in more than 200 hours, playing 4 simultaneous playthroughs.* XD If you want to enjoy the game more from a difficulty standpoint, do not enchant or smith. Those become game breaking WMD's in Skyrim. Check my guide if you run into any persistent issues as it will save you a lot of internet searching.


You sir, are a RPG machine...

Im struggling to get up to 40 hrs... family and work can be so inconvenient at times


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You sir, are a RPG machine...
> Im struggling to get up to 40 hrs... family and work can be so inconvenient at times


This game requires an RPG machine. I'm at 141 hours on my 48 heavy armor guy and still have plenty to do.


----------



## Fortunex

I'm at maybe 50 or 60 hours, if that, and I'm bored of the game. Too easy, and I don't want to play through the same storyline again with a harder character spec.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I wish I have your dedication, i only have 3 saves and i only finished 1 playthrough.
> also, the best shout for clearing a castle wall or assault a city for the legion or stormcloaks is OD AH VIING.
> when in doubt, OD AH VIING it out


So many different ways to play, so many things to do. Wish I had more hands and eyes. LOL Chain lightning is a pretty fun spell. I remember taking out like 3 of them instantly with one go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You sir, are a RPG machine...
> Im struggling to get up to 40 hrs... family and work can be so inconvenient at times


Translation; gf is on vacation and my life is on standstill until my Skyrim fix is sated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm at maybe 50 or 60 hours, if that, and I'm bored of the game. Too easy, and I don't want to play through the same storyline again with a harder character spec.


That is too bad. I wish better enjoyment in your next game!


----------



## Milamber

Anyone able to give me some advice, I am wanted in Markarth, they wont even let me pay a bounty and just attack on site. I tried waiting till dark and sneaked up on a guard to speak with him and he went mental at me, also approached them without weapon drawn and no luck.


----------



## Simca

Attack the gaurds run around, sheath weapon, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Attack the gaurds run around, sheath weapon, rinse and repeat.


And he will ask me to pay up?

Edit, it worked thanks!!


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone able to give me some advice, I am wanted in Markarth, they wont even let me pay a bounty and just attack on site. I tried waiting till dark and sneaked up on a guard to speak with him and he went mental at me, also approached them without weapon drawn and no luck.


Walk up to guard, press ~, click on guard, type paycrimegold, press enter, ...,profit.


----------



## Simca

So...many mods...just...so many..easily 40+

I finally got around to using the QD Inventory. I'm so glad I did. Much better than the stock one. I was a little wary at first, cuz I thought the stock one was pretty good and didn't have any qualms with it. The QD is much better.

I have Realistic Water One Point Five b + Immersive Water 3.1 combo'd

Daedric Armor Reborn for my Daedric Armor.

The updated Vurt's Flora Overhaul with much needed new grass textures.

Tons of updates from other mods. I'm currently downloadinthe ENORMOUS Skyrim HD 1.2 Full mod with Windhelm update. This sucker is over 600MB large.

Been using the Beautiful female faces by Bella for over a week now..so nice..

Just ..so many mods.. ~Just shakes head.~


----------



## Hexa

Ya I just counted and I am at 38 mods. Pretty impressive considering it runs hitch free too.


----------



## Simca

O gad, I think I just met my match. Skyrim HD 1.2 Full killed me.

I'm pretty sure it was this mod or..you know what..maybe Vurt's new flora overhaul or perhaps the new HDR ENB settings..

Well, whatever it was..it's hurting like heck..I'm lagging so badly now :S

Really sucks cuz it looks so nice too.


----------



## mcjihad

Does anyone know where i can lay my hands on some black soul gems, or even better where to make them?


----------



## Boyboyd

My biggest piece of advice would be to get the black star. I don't even keep soul gems anymore, i just sell them.


----------



## WC_EEND

Acccrding to this webpage, Black soul gems can be mined from geode veins in Blackreach. Other than that, I think they just drop randomly or maybe you could try robbing some shops that sell magic stuff?

Edit: if you have Azura's star, it can petty much replace a black soul gem and doesn't break when using it for crafting magical weapons


----------



## GrizzleBoy

My internet is down (using my phone) and I get get Steam to allow me to play







.

It gives me the option to go into offline mode, but then says:

"Steam error

Could not connect to Steam Network.

This could be due to a problem with your Internet connection and blah blah blah blah".

How do you use offline mode? Is it supposed to be anything more than just clicking "offline mode"?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> My internet is down (using my phone) and I get get Steam to allow me to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It gives me the option to go into offline mode, but then says:
> "Steam error
> Could not connect to Steam Network.
> This could be due to a problem with your Internet connection and blah blah blah blah".
> How do you use offline mode? Is it supposed to be anything more than just clicking "offline mode"?


I believe you need to authenticate and have your password stored (save password box checked) WHILE YOU HAVE A CONNECTION in order for offline mode to work.


----------



## Simca

Oh, sad day. I have to resort to the LITE version of Skyrim HD 1.2 simply because the full version (1GB of textures) absolutely wrecks my graphics card/RAM.

Without the 1.2 HD mod I get 50-60FPS in skyrim. With it I was barely playing lol. Crazy.

Reinstalled Skyrim and the mods and it works fine now. Guess I had a lot of mod clutter in there.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I believe you need to authenticate and have your password stored (save password box checked) WHILE YOU HAVE A CONNECTION in order for offline mode to work.




Luckily my internets have been restored, don't think I like that system at all though.....was quite inconvenient indeed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So...many mods...just...so many..easily 40+
> I finally got around to using the QD Inventory. I'm so glad I did. Much better than the stock one. I was a little wary at first, cuz I thought the stock one was pretty good and didn't have any qualms with it. The QD is much better.
> I have Realistic Water One Point Five b + Immersive Water 3.1 combo'd
> Daedric Armor Reborn for my Daedric Armor.
> The updated Vurt's Flora Overhaul with much needed new grass textures.
> Tons of updates from other mods. I'm currently downloadinthe ENORMOUS Skyrim HD 1.2 Full mod with Windhelm update. This sucker is over 600MB large.
> Been using the Beautiful female faces by Bella for over a week now..so nice..
> Just ..so many mods.. ~Just shakes head.~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Ya I just counted and I am at 38 mods. Pretty impressive considering it runs hitch free too.


I've already lost count of the number of textures, meshes, and interface mods I am using. LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can lay my hands on some black soul gems, or even better where to make them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> My biggest piece of advice would be to get the black star. I don't even keep soul gems anymore, i just sell them.


I usually find them on altars, necromancers, master vampires, and merchants. Black Star is really good too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh, sad day. I have to resort to the LITE version of Skyrim HD 1.2 simply because the full version (1GB of textures) absolutely wrecks my graphics card/RAM.
> Without the 1.2 HD mod I get 50-60FPS in skyrim. With it I was barely playing lol. Crazy.
> Reinstalled Skyrim and the mods and it works fine now. Guess I had a lot of mod clutter in there.


I recently upgraded to 8GB of RAM and Skyrim seems to run much smoother. My GTX580 gets so loud and my room nice and toasty when I play Skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Added Healer playing style in my sig if anyone is curious!


----------



## awdrifter

Morokei (Staff of Magnus quest) was freaking hard to kill.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I ended up having to potion up myself then turn into a werewolf to kill him.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Morokei (Staff of Magnus quest) was freaking hard to kill.


Yeah, definitely the hardest battle in the game. I spammed heal potions like crazy that fight. I find going into werewolf mode almost completely useless since you get DESTROYED defense wise.


----------



## awdrifter

That's why you have to stun him and runaway. My character is a conjuration mage character, anything I summon get turned against me, so I had to come up with a different strategy to kill him.


----------



## Simca

Btw, does anyone else think it's kinda' BS that some mage wearing robes often have much higher defense than a full plate warrior? I'm serious, man. I'm power attacking the crap out of this mage and beating on him and it's like dink dink dink, meanwhile his magic is just enervating me.

Jeeez dude..make mages strong, but FFS, if I'm pounding this guy into Oblivion he shouldn't have 5000HP.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Morokei (Staff of Magnus quest) was freaking hard to kill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to potion up myself then turn into a werewolf to kill him.


He is a dragon priest, meaning he has no melee attacks. That leaves the following methods of killing him:

- Reduce his magicka by hitting him with a damage magicka weapon or spell (lightning)
- Bring resist lightning damage armor since he summons a storm atronach and dishes out lightning spells only
- A silver weapon is really useful against him as well due to hidden damage against undead. Once he runs out of magicka he just runs away from you, so switch to silver weapons and unload on him dual style.

Hope that helps on your next play through.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Btw, does anyone else think it's kinda' BS that some mage wearing robes often have much higher defense than a full plate warrior? I'm serious, man. I'm power attacking the crap out of this mage and beating on him and it's like dink dink dink, meanwhile his magic is just enervating me.
> Jeeez dude..make mages strong, but FFS, if I'm pounding this guy into Oblivion he shouldn't have 5000HP.


Was he warding?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> O gad, I think I just met my match. Skyrim HD 1.2 Full killed me.
> I'm pretty sure it was this mod or..you know what..maybe Vurt's new flora overhaul or perhaps the new HDR ENB settings..
> Well, whatever it was..it's hurting like heck..I'm lagging so badly now :S
> Really sucks cuz it looks so nice too.


ENB really killed the game for me. It looked great, but would crash in a few minutes. I've got nearly 40 mods running and, even in Surround, it runs fantastically. Once I add ENB... crash city.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Btw, does anyone else think it's kinda' BS that some mage wearing robes often have much higher defense than a full plate warrior? I'm serious, man. I'm power attacking the crap out of this mage and beating on him and it's like dink dink dink, meanwhile his magic is just enervating me.
> Jeeez dude..make mages strong, but FFS, if I'm pounding this guy into Oblivion he shouldn't have 5000HP.
> 
> 
> 
> Was he warding?
Click to expand...

NO MAN, I WOULD UNDERSTAND IF HE WAS, BUT HE WAS JUST FREAKIN ALL "LIGHTNING DZZZT HERRRRRR LIGHTNINGLIGHTNINGLINGHTLLINGHTLING ZAP ZAP ZAPDOS, LULUL IMA A MAGE."

And I was all Awesome Gear, "You've gotta' be frickin' kidding me"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> NO MAN, I WOULD UNDERSTAND IF HE WAS, BUT HE WAS JUST FREAKIN ALL "LIGHTNING DZZZT HERRRRRR LIGHTNINGLIGHTNINGLINGHTLLINGHTLING ZAP ZAP ZAPDOS, LULUL IMA A MAGE."
> And I was all Awesome Gear, "You've gotta' be frickin' kidding me"


Hmm... was he alternating to alteration spells?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Morokei (Staff of Magnus quest) was freaking hard to kill.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up having to potion up myself then turn into a werewolf to kill him.


Morokei?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Morokei (Staff of Magnus quest) was freaking hard to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, definitely the hardest battle in the game. I spammed heal potions like crazy that fight. I find going into werewolf mode almost completely useless since you get DESTROYED defense wise.
Click to expand...

lulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> That's why you have to stun him and runaway. My character is a conjuration mage character, anything I summon get turned against me, so I had to come up with a different strategy to kill him.


lulz.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



For my first dragon priest, he was incredibly easy. I'm playing on normal, so that might have something to do with it.

1 bound arrow while sneaking, he was caput and filled a grand soul gem .

This is what happened:

So I sneak into the room and see the two mages holding in place. Thinking they were Savos friends from the college I walked up to one to talk to it. It went hostile... 3 arrows for him... 1 arrow (still sneaking) for the mage that I didn't disturb and as the force field drops down I notch another arrow and zoom in, time slows down, he starts to look around RIGHT before I sneak that bound arrow right into his cheek :d. I had no idea he was a dragon priest until after I killed him and found the mask. "...that's it?...*shrug*...AWESOME!"
Then I did the FPS teabag dance on his head and left the dungeon.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Btw, does anyone else think it's kinda' BS that some mage wearing robes often have much higher defense than a full plate warrior? I'm serious, man. I'm power attacking the crap out of this mage and beating on him and it's like dink dink dink, meanwhile his magic is just enervating me.
> 
> Jeeez dude..make mages strong, but FFS, if I'm pounding this guy into Oblivion he shouldn't have 5000HP.


Mages are my favorite enemies because they go down so much easier than some of the stronger undead. Using my bow I can run through a mages dungeon like I've got my pants on fire. Although, before I had my sneak and archery damage maxed:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The first dungeon that you discover the eye of magnus was a terror. The Draguar Deathlord about halfway through the dungeon would own me in one swipe of his undead hand. Sneak damage would do like 1/32 damage to him. (this was before i got the bound bow and perked up the archery) I spent an hour sniping, then running and hiding, waiting to be hidden, and rinse and repeat. I was so pissed that Toldir shows up right after I killed him >.<. The undead boss was fun, I just ran around the center table with that funny tune in my hand while plinking him with arrows and fire/ice. I laughed so hard. It was nice stress releif after cowardly hiding behind the animal moving stone things to get away from the Deathlord's might axe.



I love this game, couldn't stand oblivion, so this is just the right depth for me.

(and to the guy who told me about the UI inventory mod, thanks, I'll look it up when I get Skyrim on the PC, right now I'm on a console.)


----------



## Simca

Idk. I trash undead. I trash most warrior types except super elite full plate armor warriors, those guys can be annoying sometimes. But mages...fff..

If they're not normal mages (which I can kill in 1-2 swipes with my greatsword) but some kind of mage leader..man..Greatsword is just not a good weapon to use against them.. They dish out damage way faster than you dish out yours and with how slow your greatsword is, that's just not cutting it.


----------



## Tnt6200

Just finished the main quest line...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm sad that I didn't get a 1000000 coin reward though.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y




----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone able to give me some advice, I am wanted in Markarth, they wont even let me pay a bounty and just attack on site. I tried waiting till dark and sneaked up on a guard to speak with him and he went mental at me, also approached them without weapon drawn and no luck.


Did you try shooting him in the knee with an arrow?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*


LOL! Nice!

I have been carrying around a sweet roll on each of my characters. The ranger has had hers for over 200 days now and no one has tried to take it yet. She did kill three thieves, though whether or not they were after her roll, nobody knows. They can't tell me anymore either. Oh well.. My paladin got hungry and ate his or maybe it did get stolen. Both my cleric and wizard have theirs still. I consider this sweet roll myth BUSTED!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL! Nice!
> I have been carrying around a sweet roll on each of my characters. The ranger has had hers for over 200 days now and no one has tried to take it yet. She did kill three thieves, though whether or not they were after her roll, nobody knows. They can't tell me anymore either. Oh well.. My paladin got hungry and ate his or maybe it did get stolen. Both my cleric and wizard have theirs still. I consider this sweet roll myth BUSTED!


----------



## DBEAU

I think I just racked up a hefty bounty in Markarth... This guard said something ****ty to me and I finally snapped. I'm all decked out in my glass legendary and he has the balls to give me lip. So I blasted him with dual incinerate. Needless to say the rest of about 10 guards came after me and I destroyed them all too. Then some 'silver-blood' people started attacking me. Might have to console my way out of this one.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think I just racked up a hefty bounty in Markarth... This guard said something ****ty to me and I finally snapped. I'm all decked out in my glass legendary and he has the balls to give me lip. So I blasted him with dual incinerate. Needless to say the rest of about 10 guards came after me and I destroyed them all too. Then some 'silver-blood' people started attacking me. Might have to console my way out of this one.


I dunno if this is a bug or whatever, but I have never had the option to pay the Markarth Butthole Brigade my bounty and go about my business.

target guard, paycrimegold


----------



## Tnt6200

Worked on my smithing, it's at 74 now. Armor rating is 266 and my main weapon does 69 + 17 fire damage.







I got a bunch of levels from smithing so I'm 23 now. I might get 100 smithing but I'm running out of money, so I need to go kill some stuff.

Screenshot:



I'm using steel armor because I think it looks better than the other ones I've tried. (Orcish, Dwarven, Steel Plate)


----------



## goobergump

Can someone tell me, why my followers get pwnd so easily? Like this random butt bandit just completely dominated my house carl. Get your minds out of the gutter because this is serious stuff. Is it because she lays around the house and does nothing but sit in my bedroom and eat bread?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Can someone tell me, why my followers get pwnd so easily? Like this random butt bandit just completely dominated my house carl. Get your minds out of the gutter because this is serious stuff. Is it because she lays around the house and does nothing but sit in my bedroom and eat bread?


Each follower has a level cap. It could be that yours has reached her cap already. Click on her in console and type in getlevel.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Can someone tell me, why my followers get pwnd so easily? Like this random butt bandit just completely dominated my house carl. Get your minds out of the gutter because this is serious stuff. Is it because she lays around the house and does nothing but sit in my bedroom and eat bread?


I'm not going to go find the link, but at Skyrim nexus or somewhere I read that companions are locked at the level they first follow you. So you if first have Lydia follow you when you are level 20, she stays level 20 forever.


----------



## Tnt6200

Came out of a dungeon and saw this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tatakai All

This game works, this game doesn't work then this game works again and now it isn't working again. This pretty much sums up Skyrim for me.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Came out of a dungeon and saw this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Skyrim never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Skyrim never ceases to amaze me


I feel the same way, I'm so amazed at how much this game crashes. Seriously though Skyrim is amazing when it's working no doubt about it.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I feel the same way, I'm so amazed at how much this game crashes. Seriously though Skyrim is amazing when it's working no doubt about it.


Download the 4GB launcher. I was having a ton of crashing, but it hasn't crashed once with the 4GB launcher.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Welcome to the game! I have already put in more than 200 hours, playing 4 simultaneous playthroughs. XD If you want to enjoy the game more from a difficulty standpoint, do not enchant or smith. Those become game breaking WMD's in Skyrim. Check my guide if you run into any persistent issues as it will save you a lot of internet searching.


Christ OC'ing Noob, I guess that comes as no surprise!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You sir, are a RPG machine...
> Im struggling to get up to 40 hrs... family and work can be so inconvenient at times


I just passed 80 hours with only one character and the main quest untouched. Between Skyrim and BF3, I get no end of grief from the wife.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm at maybe 50 or 60 hours, if that, and I'm bored of the game. Too easy, and I don't want to play through the same storyline again with a harder character spec.


I'm kind of reaching the same point. This happened with Oblivion too; I got so burnt out closing down all those Oblivion gates, LOL. I find myself playing less and less, so I think soon it will be time to do the main quest before I call it quits.

Fortunately, like Oblivion, Skyrim will have a lot of replay value for me. In fact, playing Skyrim has inspired me to dust off my copy of Oblivion, install Shivering Isles and all the other DLC's, MOD the crap out of it, ????, profit (that never gets old with me for some reason). And I must say that Oblivion looks JUST as good as Skyrim, and the game play is likewise just as good. I highly recommend Oblivion for anyone who likes Skyrim and never played Oblivion. And Morrowind for that matter; there are mods for Morrowind now that make it look worlds better considering the age of the game.

Geez, now I feel like playing the Baldur's Gate series for some nostalgia. Going to be a good vacation!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y*


I LOL'd for sure. I had the same reaction when a guard said to me something like "Let me guess: someone stole your sweetroll." Oh no he didn't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> This game works, this game doesn't work then this game works again and now it isn't working again. This pretty much sums up Skyrim for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I feel the same way, I'm so amazed at how much this game crashes. Seriously though Skyrim is amazing when it's working no doubt about it.


4GB LAA patch!


----------



## superhead91

Does anyone else not really feel like joining the Stormcloaks or the Legion? I don't really like either side. I feel like the empire is just kind of a shell of their former might, and they're just trying to hold onto Skyrim to save face, and I feel like Ulfric Stormcloak is kind of a big whiney kid who acts before he thinks.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Idk. I trash undead. I trash most warrior types except super elite full plate armor warriors, those guys can be annoying sometimes. But mages...fff..
> 
> If they're not normal mages (which I can kill in 1-2 swipes with my greatsword) but some kind of mage leader..man..Greatsword is just not a good weapon to use against them.. They dish out damage way faster than you dish out yours and with how slow your greatsword is, that's just not cutting it.


Speaking of the undead, I need to go find some word walls. 20+ dragon souls and only 4 shouts >.>

<.<

For some reason, if I decided to use a one-hander and get in close, the first guy with an axe to pop up does the excecution animation when I've still got 3/4 health left. Because of this, I never get close .

The best thing about the bound bow (you should level up your conj to lvl 50 just for this) is it's ability to dismiss summoned and turn raised undead in your favor. Atronarchs dissapear in one hit :thumbs:


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Does anyone else not really feel like joining the Stormcloaks or the Legion? I don't really like either side. I feel like the empire is just kind of a shell of their former might, and they're just trying to hold onto Skyrim to save face, and I feel like Ulfric Stormcloak is kind of a big whiney kid who acts before he thinks.


This. My toons a Kitty Kat, and he doesn't really fit in anywhere.

I feel for the stormcloaks, but that's until they're all racist and junk.

The imperials arn't worth the dovakin's time.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This. My toons a Kitty Kat, and he doesn't really fit in anywhere.
> I feel for the stormcloaks, but that's until they're all racist and junk.
> The imperials arn't worth the dovakin's time.


Lol... I'm a dark elf, and they're not really helping themselves when they start talking about how they hate elves. I know they're talking about the Thalmor, but still...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Speaking of the undead, I need to go find some word walls. 20+ dragon souls and only 4 shouts >.>
> 
> <.<
> 
> For some reason, if I decided to use a one-hander and get in close, the first guy with an axe to pop up does the excecution animation when I've still got 3/4 health left. Because of this, I never get close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The best thing about the bound bow (you should level up your conj to lvl 50 just for this) is it's ability to dismiss summoned and turn raised undead in your favor. Atronarchs dissapear in one hit :thumbs:


My paladin trashes undead too! Waits for the obligatory "Duh!" response. Conjuration is such an underrated arcane school though. I wish more people played conjurers in Skyrim. Oh well...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I'm not going to go find the link, but at Skyrim nexus or somewhere I read that companions are locked at the level they first follow you. So you if first have Lydia follow you when you are level 20, she stays level 20 forever.


Sort of true. They are your level when they first become your follower, but they still have their own level cap. If you exceed their level cap when you first hire them, they will refresh it to theirs. Otherwise, they will keep leveling overtime by themselves until they hit their cap. Followers can level, but they all have their limits.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Does anyone else not really feel like joining the Stormcloaks or the Legion? I don't really like either side. I feel like the empire is just kind of a shell of their former might, and they're just trying to hold onto Skyrim to save face, and I feel like Ulfric Stormcloak is kind of a big whiney kid who acts before he thinks.


Yeah, I wanted to construct a free, independent skyrim. In the end i sided with the people who didn't try and execute me though.


----------



## TFL Replica

I dislike both sides of the civil war but the fact that those subhuman Thalmor are profiting from the war makes me want to pick a side sooner or later. I'll probably go for the multicultural empire over the racist, ungrateful, dogmatic stormcloaks. It's the path of least resistance, the primitive instinctive reaction to want to make the empire pay for mistaking you for a rebel and trying to execute you.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My paladin trashes undead too! Waits for the obligatory "Duh!" response. Conjuration is such an underrated arcane school though. I wish more people played conjurers in Skyrim. Oh well...


lm*a*o. I agree, I didn't put anything into it until I saw my step-son with the Bound Bow, and it was all over from that point.

My skills are like this(ish) I'm lvl 40 (magika @ 230, health 300, stamina 250). I just figured out that I can dual wield conj spells (duh!)


Sneak (85)
Smiting (100)
Enchanting (85)
Conjuration (67)
Archery (95)
Light Armor (29)

If I ever get the time to invest in another toon, I'm probally going to focus on conjuration, resto, 2 handed and light armor. Heavy armor is nice, but I often lose my horse so that long stamina runs are essential. I wish there were dragon weapons, because I don't want to go down the heavy armor tree just to get daedric weapons, and there need to be more light armor options.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Lol... I'm a dark elf, and they're not really helping themselves when they start talking about how they hate elves. I know they're talking about the Thalmor, but still...


I dislike the thalmor just enough not to join the imperials. I wish there was a third option, where you get to wipe them both out and start your own faction like AC:Brotherhood (but more in-depth). Being able to assign lakeys to go retrieve my mis quest items would be awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I dislike both sides of the civil war but the fact that those subhuman Thalmor are profiting from the war makes me want to pick a side sooner or later. I'll probably go for the multicultural empire over the racist, ungrateful, dogmatic stormcloaks. It's the path of least resistance, the primitive instinctive reaction to want to make the empire pay for mistaking you for a rebel and trying to execute you.


This is why we need a "screw them all" option. Three is such a better option.

-----

For That best house in skryrim, how do I start that quest? I haven't done any missions for the imperial or the stormcloaks and I want the house before I decide to actually go down one of the quest lines.

edit: anyone know of any unique bows? the wiki doesn't mention any and there's a bunch of one handed and two handed uniques, doesn't make sense that there wouldn't be any bows .


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> lm*a*o. I agree, I didn't put anything into it until I saw my step-son with the Bound Bow, and it was all over from that point.
> My skills are like this(ish) I'm lvl 40 (magika @ 230, health 300, stamina 250). I just figured out that I can dual wield conj spells (duh!)
> 
> Sneak (85)
> *Smiting (100)*
> Enchanting (85)
> Conjuration (67)
> Archery (95)
> Light Armor (29)


LOL @ "Smiting." There should be such a skill.


----------



## Nocturin

I agree! I smite thee with my god hand!

The rich text editor spell correct is a pain to use. Anytime I right click I just get a "paste" message and the spell check button is terribad with user names and such.

meh.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Can someone tell me, why my followers get pwnd so easily? Like this random butt bandit just completely dominated my house carl. Get your minds out of the gutter because this is serious stuff. Is it because she lays around the house and does nothing but sit in my bedroom and eat bread?


My follower doesn't get banged or knocked up. She's never laying down on a bed though. Could be the reason. ~Nod~

I hate when I walk into that shop in Solitude, Odds n Bits or something and there's that stupid kid saying, "I thought adventurers were supposed to look tough? I bet my dad could kick your butt."

I'm standing in Daedric Armor. My follower has black entrails oozing out of her body when she sneaks. I could pick this kid up with 2 fingers and pin his neck against the door.

I think I'm gonna' go download the mod to kill children, brb.


----------



## bl1nk

I'm starting to get burnt out also. Most likely because sneak/assassin is so OP (should be noted it is fun though). Once I filled up the sneak tree, it was easy mode (on master). I am recently not even using sneak to backstab and what not, I'm just going in hot with my dual wielded daggers and a spell or two.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> I'm starting to get burnt out also. Most likely because sneak/assassin is so OP (should be noted it is fun though). Once I filled up the sneak tree, it was easy mode (on master). I am recently not even using sneak to backstab and what not, I'm just going in hot with my dual wielded daggers and a spell or two.


This is me. I played sneak for a while, but it started to get boring, so I switched to full Daedric armor and using the Daedric bow and greatsword.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> I'm starting to get burnt out also. Most likely because sneak/assassin is so OP (should be noted it is fun though). Once I filled up the sneak tree, it was easy mode (on master). I am recently not even using sneak to backstab and what not, I'm just going in hot with my dual wielded daggers and a spell or two.
> 
> 
> 
> This is me. I played sneak for a while, but it started to get boring, so I switched to full Daedric armor and using the Daedric bow and greatsword.
Click to expand...

That's how I've been playing since day 1.

Also, http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563

I had to get it, haha.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk*
> 
> I'm starting to get burnt out also. Most likely because sneak/assassin is so OP (should be noted it is fun though). Once I filled up the sneak tree, it was easy mode (on master). I am recently not even using sneak to backstab and what not, I'm just going in hot with my dual wielded daggers and a spell or two.


Play a healer then. It is super hard on master difficulty considering you have minimal damage output.


----------



## Simca

Spoiler: My character


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My character


Put a helmet on before you get shouted into a wall by a draugr and stab yourself in the head with your gear. Safety first.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Put a helmet on before you get shouted into a wall by a draugr and stab yourself in the head with your gear. Safety first.


I only have a circlet on my head, I am still ok


----------



## superhead91

I remember the first time I fought a Draugr Deathlord. I was like "OMG DIS GUY IZ SO HARD!!!1" ... Now they're just kind of an annoyance.. Lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I remember the first time I fought a Draugr Deathlord. I was like "OMG DIS GUY IZ SO HARD!!!1" ... Now they're just kind of an annoyance.. Lol


Try fighting them nude with a dagger and no shouts or spells. They will be hard again.


----------



## Simca

I almost never take off my helm. I just wanted to see my new mod. Even running around town selling stuff I have my helmet on. Gives me sort of a Stig feel.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Being a handsome nordic stud, I had to join the storm cloaks as I don't really like the ugliness of the other races.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex132

I just chose a Nord and made him into some epic viking with insane melee and unarmed damage, punching the hell out of people is so amazing.


----------



## cavallino

I started using the Skyrim HD- 2K textures. Looks pretty nice with the ambient occlusion mod.


----------



## superhead91

http://kotaku.com/5868549/the-guy-who-made-gta-iv-look-like-this-is-hard-at-work-on-modding-skyrim-now/gallery/1


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5868549/the-guy-who-made-gta-iv-look-like-this-is-hard-at-work-on-modding-skyrim-now/gallery/1


Yeah, he already has done some mods/work. The "Enhanced Shaders" using ENB series .96 (currently .99 is in beta and about to become flagship)

Have had that installed for a while now. Very nice shaders.


----------



## Slow*Jim

What's the quickest way to level conjuring?


----------



## Tnt6200

Just got 100 smithing...time to make some armor.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Y U NO GIVE US CK NAO BETHESDA?!!? WE FIX GAME FOR YEWS!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> What's the quickest way to level conjuring?


Legit? Seems to be conjuring high level summons over and over again until you run out of mana. Having fortify conjuration and fortify magicka regen equipment helps a lot as you cast for a lot cheaper while regenerating mana faster. You can also pay a trainer in the College of Winterhold.

Through console? player.setav conjuration 100


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> What's the quickest way to level conjuring?


conjurerer low level beasties then give them an arrow to the knee


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> What's the quickest way to level conjuring?


Not sure if it's the quickest, but I went with -% Conjuring spell cost gear. Either buy it or make it. I think I had only -50% at the time, obviously the more the better.

Take a follower with you. Preferrably, find a long, hard fight and spam cast soul trap on the enemy or do this every fight, just let your follower do all the work.

Cheesy, but I think I went from mid 80s - 100 in about 15-20mins.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> What's the quickest way to level conjuring?


Evermind hinted at it. Use soul trap, but cast it repetitively onto a dead corpse; never tried myself but I've heard it works wonders.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Worked on my smithing, it's at 74 now. Armor rating is 266 and my main weapon does 69 + 17 fire damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bunch of levels from smithing so I'm 23 now. I might get 100 smithing but I'm running out of money, so I need to go kill some stuff.
> Screenshot:
> 
> I'm using steel armor because I think it looks better than the other ones I've tried. (Orcish, Dwarven, Steel Plate)


Whilst your making iron daggers, do to every retail npc and buy up all the petty gems, then enchant your iron daggers with turn undead, pull in 200-400 gold per daggers at early smithing and enchanting- great way to avoid running our of gold and level up skills at the same time


----------



## TFL Replica

Anyone remember the Midas Magic mod for Oblivion? It's already on its way to Skyrim! http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3413


----------



## superhead91

Hmmm... I can't seem to get the Enhanced Shaders Mod to work. The text isn't showing up in the top left corner of the menu screen like he says it should. Any ideas? I'm using the 4GB launcher.


----------



## Simca

So I was cave diving and then I stumble upon a Draugur attacking the wall repetitively. I watched this for about 30 seconds before lol'ing and screening.


Spoiler: Draugur beating a wall























I then went and beat his brains in and as I power attacked him, hit a wall myself and went into a glitch. I couldn't move around in the glitch, but this is what I saw:


Spoiler: What I saw in the glitch







































So, I was testing my mods and decided to wander through the lands and explore while I gazed at the sky. Then I see these 2 sabertooth tigers attacking a dog that was about to die. I come in, beat the tigers to death and was about to tell the dog to go home since my last encounter with a dog was Pathetic. Vigilence died from a trap in a cave. Never again I told myself. I said what the heck and let the dog follow me. He'll probably die in the first cave I find or maybe a dragon will eat him.

This dog has taken on 3 mages at once before I got to the area and lived as I pummeled the mages down. This dog has survived a spiked fence smashing into him and launching him off a bridge and falling all the way down. twice. He then went on to take on an Elder Dragon and lived! I love this dog. I wish I could name him. He's just called "Stray Dog." If I could name him, I might call him Spike Spiegel.

~Snaps fingers to Stray Dog Strut~


----------



## =Tac=

Backed up my Skyrim files along with others on an external HDD before clean installing windows. After getting everything back up and running, plugged in the USB and got a nice error message from windows saying the drive is fubar. Luckily I was able to at least get my saves pulled off, not a big deal redownloading the mods. Don't have access to my other external with backups and not too happy that all my music and movies for my ipod are so far unattainable. (ended up swiping it clean a while ago because I forgot about how anal itunes can be). Biggest thing that sucks is that I'm gone from my apartment and going out of the country next week, blast...might actually have to read during layovers and on the trains. At least you get free drinks on international flights and I think the 777's have on demand instead of the screens like 747's... if not, going to be a loooong flight.

Mini rant over, haven't played Skyrim in some days and was kinda bummed when I had time to today and the hdd was junk. At least I didn't loose my progess lol... now that would have been icing. Might not be able to get it all reinstalled before I'm off, but I don't think I would care to pick it up again if I had to come back 3 weeks later and start all over.

Then again, my favorite part of Skyrim so far is the first few hours of gameplay where you have no real objectives and a map with no icons. Once it gets flooded it kind of becomes an eye sore. Maybe if they didn't include every cave that's 10 feet from each other it would have been nice. I understand that no one wants to travel all the time, but a little travel isn't bad if it would mean only important places were shown. Plus, they could have fixed that if you didn't either run into trolls and wolves every few seconds, and also letting your companion have a horse would be nice. What's the point of having a companion if I get on my horse, stroll around a corner, then a dragon attacks while my companion is a mile behind me?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So, I was testing my mods and decided to wander through the lands and explore while I gazed at the sky. Then I see these 2 sabertooth tigers attacking a dog that was about to die. I come in, beat the tigers to death and was about to tell the dog to go home since my last encounter with a dog was Pathetic. Vigilence died from a trap in a cave. Never again I told myself. I said what the heck and let the dog follow me. He'll probably die in the first cave I find or maybe a dragon will eat him.
> This dog has taken on 3 mages at once before I got to the area and lived as I pummeled the mages down. This dog has survived a spiked fence smashing into him and launching him off a bridge and falling all the way down. twice. He then went on to take on an Elder Dragon and lived! I love this dog. I wish I could name him. He's just called "Stray Dog." If I could name him, I might call him Spike Spiegel.
> ~Snaps fingers to Stray Dog Strut~


Hmmm... might be a seam in the skybox. Looks pretty cool though.. very apocalyptic-ish. That is one sick pup. Maybe Skyrim nature generator is rewarding you for your previous adoption efforts with super dog. It COULD also be that his level refreshed to yours when you made him your follower, granting him the health respective to what it would be at your level. If you could, would you target him in console when you have time and type in getlevel for his level please?


----------



## Simca

I went into a house and left and my dog was gone. -_- I think my dog decided to settle down and live his life with a new master. A pretty girl. -_-


----------



## turrican9

My Wood Elf, Level 31, wearing Glass Armor (Epic) and Glass bow (Flawless), Archery, stealth type... Just shot an arrow through a bandits head









BTW: Been playing at Master difficulty for this second play-through. Avoiding the mainquest for the most part. This game is just so HUGE...


----------



## Tnt6200

Made some Daedric armor for me and Dragonplate for Lydia.



I'm going to keep the mask until I get 70 heavy armor and some good enchantments, then I will get a Daedric helmet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Made some Daedric armor for me and Dragonplate for Lydia.
> 
> I'm going to keep the mask until I get 70 heavy armor and some good enchantments, then I will get a Daedric helmet.


If you find all the masks and where they belong, there is a really awesome mask for your follower.









As for the first pics:

"BOOM! HEADSHOT!"


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Download the 4GB launcher. I was having a ton of crashing, but it hasn't crashed once with the 4GB launcher.


I've had that for a while now and it worked at first, but now it doesn't anymore.This game is just so finicky that I've given up for now and will try again later.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you find all the masks and where they belong, there is a really awesome mask for your follower.


I know.







I'm planning to get it soon.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Ive been playing at the default FOV all this time (10 hours so far). I added the settings to the .ini file, but the guide I was following was wrong.

No wonder my eyes were killing me lol. I was like "Is FOV working?"

FOV 90 is much better now.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, he already has done some mods/work. The "Enhanced Shaders" using ENB series .96 (currently .99 is in beta and about to become flagship)
> Have had that installed for a while now. Very nice shaders.


Every time i start the game with the enhanced shaders it tells me i'm starting Deus Ex


----------



## omni_vision

so is skyrim game worth 60usd?

i hear about it being too easy?

bugs worked out?


----------



## =Tac=

You might be able to find it cheaper soon and as for bugs, some have been fix but the biggest (crashing) can be fixed for the most part with the 4gb launcher.

As for how hard it is? That depends on your character. You can have a player that makes the hardest difficulty a cake walk if you go a certain path (basically making really strong armor and weapons), or you can make it extremely hard if you focus on other areas. The guy I had been playing wasn't really combat focused so even on default adept I would have trouble at times with tougher opponents.


----------



## abusori

Somebody told me how to force shopkeepers to restock: mash F5, beat their ass into the dirt (kill them), and then reload from the quicksave. Totally didn't think it would work, but it does.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Hmmm... I can't seem to get the Enhanced Shaders Mod to work. The text isn't showing up in the top left corner of the menu screen like he says it should. Any ideas? I'm using the 4GB launcher.


Anyone with Enhanced Shaders using ENB care to tell me how you got them to work for you?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> so is skyrim game worth 60usd?
> i hear about it being too easy?
> bugs worked out?


$60 is up to you. If you have it to spend, and plan on modding or playing the game more than once, I'd say go for it.

It is easy if you powerlevel your skills and grind to get the best armor and weapons in the beginning of the game. I play a low level magic user/archer that sneaks, and there have been more than one fight that I've lost 5+ times and had to just turn around and come back later at a higher level. There will always be bugs, some people have serious ones. There were bugs in basically all iterations of Open world Bethesda RPG games. However none break the game for me, and Skyrim is significantly more stable than Fallout 3 was.

If you plan on modding, the game will gain significant value once the mod kit is released and people can start making more integrated mods. There is an argument to be made for waiting until the price comes down and the mod kit comes out, considering that you didn't pre order or get it on day one like most people who can't wait


----------



## mcjihad

I find it weird that the game has been out the same length of time in the UK and US and in the latter you guys are having to pay sixty dollars which is maybe 45 pounds and right now we can get it for under £20 on pc and xbox. Seems like you guys are getting shortchanged.


----------



## farmdve

So, I am new to Skyrim(never played any other installments). I am currently in Elenwer's Dungeon, where there is a trap door, I need a key for it. I watched some walkthroughs on Youtube, and indeed I saw the guy taking the key from a guard, sadly, every guard there was, whom i killed, had no key at all.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abusori*
> 
> Somebody told me how to force shopkeepers to restock: mash F5, beat their ass into the dirt (kill them), and then reload from the quicksave. Totally didn't think it would work, but it does.


...but wouldn't that make it so that you never sold any items to them??


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> So, I am new to Skyrim(never played any other installments). I am currently in Elenwer's Dungeon, where there is a trap door, I need a key for it. I watched some walkthroughs on Youtube, and indeed I saw the guy taking the key from a guard, sadly, every guard there was, whom i killed, had no key at all.


if you really can't find the key (try looking in nearby barrels), you could just type 'player.additem ' in the console


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> So, I am new to Skyrim(never played any other installments). I am currently in Elenwer's Dungeon, where there is a trap door, I need a key for it. I watched some walkthroughs on Youtube, and indeed I saw the guy taking the key from a guard, sadly, every guard there was, whom i killed, had no key at all.


There were 2 guards. The female guard has the key.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farmdve*
> 
> So, I am new to Skyrim(never played any other installments). I am currently in Elenwer's Dungeon, where there is a trap door, I need a key for it. I watched some walkthroughs on Youtube, and indeed I saw the guy taking the key from a guard, sadly, every guard there was, whom i killed, had no key at all.


this quest glitched on me too.

I had to lockpick the dungeon (IIRC I know i had to exit and enter, or lockpick something, but this quest was a while ago) and enter and exit back into the room for the gaurds to appear. It didn't work till the 3rd time or so.

If you have a save so you can restart it, do so and don't sneak at all. I think the sneaking is what cause the glitch in my game, when I entered the room, I just kill'd em and no one saw me, and i think someones got to see you.

---



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So i completed the hjerm(the glitched) house quest, but the house isn't for sale yet by the steward. Do I just go through the stormcloaks quest line to get the jarl to offer it, do I need to be thane to purchase? Do I become than by doing the stormcloak missions?



---

oh OCN, the rich text editor needs some work, and the old BB code editor doesn't function like it used too. Sorry about the spelling mistakes!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> this quest glitched on me too.
> 
> I had to lockpick the dungeon (IIRC I know i had to exit and enter, or lockpick something, but this quest was a while ago) and enter and exit back into the room for the gaurds to appear. It didn't work till the 3rd time or so.
> 
> If you have a save so you can restart it, do so and don't sneak at all. I think the sneaking is what cause the glitch in my game, when I entered the room, I just kill'd em and no one saw me, and i think someones got to see you.
> ---
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So i completed the hjerm(the glitched) house quest, but the house isn't for sale yet by the steward. Do I just go through the stormcloaks quest line to get the jarl to offer it, do I need to be thane to purchase? Do I become than by doing the stormcloak missions?
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> oh OCN, the rich text editor needs some work, and the old BB code editor doesn't function like it used too. Sorry about the spelling mistakes!


On that quest, both the guards that walk in with your helper should have trap door keys.

To buy the house, you need to either join the Stormcloaks or beat them.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> On that quest, both the guards that walk in with your helper should have trap door keys.
> To buy the house, you need to either join the Stormcloaks or beat them.


Great game but not without glitches :d. I wondered around for 30 minutes before the guards came in and walked into my arrows, heh. I love the shadows.

Tantamount of a great game, I still haven't made a descision to go with the factions. I cannot stand the imperials(becuase of the thalmor), but Ulric's helper dude is all "race doesn't matter" and it's starting to sway me.

I'll probally join the storm cloaks. meh. need a "wipe them all out option" .


----------



## superhead91

I feel like the game kind of encourages you to be evil. There's the Thieves Guild, which isn't exactly the guild most upstanding citizens would join, the Dark Brotherhood, which just murders people for money, and all the Daedric Princes have quests that usually end up with you performing questionable deeds. There aren't any quests from the Divines to do good things. The College of Winterhold is kinda neutral, and about the only group that really does good things is the Companions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Great game but not without glitches :d. I wondered around for 30 minutes before the guards came in and walked into my arrows, heh. I love the shadows.
> 
> Tantamount of a great game, I still haven't made a descision to go with the factions. I cannot stand the imperials(becuase of the thalmor), but Ulric's helper dude is all "race doesn't matter" and it's starting to sway me.
> 
> I'll probally join the storm cloaks. meh. need a "wipe them all out option"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If it helps with your decision any, it is not like the Imperials can stand the Thalmor either. They are constantly trying to undermine the Empire after the treaty they signed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I feel like the game kind of encourages you to be evil. There's the Thieves Guild, which isn't exactly the guild most upstanding citizens would join, the Dark Brotherhood, which just murders people for money, and all the Daedric Princes have quests that usually end up with you performing questionable deeds. There aren't any quests from the Divines to do good things. The College of Winterhold is kinda neutral, and about the only group that really does good things is the Companions.


You can do stuff for Temple of Mara. They never ask you to kill anyone.


----------



## Nocturin

o rly?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Do you actually get to participate in this undermining the empire?

Because that would be awesome and I would start on the imperial quest chain tonight.

(and destroy the storm cloaks just so I can get that house. I will happily pull out one of Ulrics eyes with my kitty klaws. Honorable my buttocks. Does this "peace" treaty prevent the aquisition of hjerm?

SPELLLING AHHHHH!!!!!!
(everyings red and squigly)


----------



## Simca

Am I the only one successfully using the ENB Shaders? Lol, I just used the Post Processor injector (recently upgraded to 2.0, but also had it working on 1.3 so idk).

I just put them in the .EXE folder as instructed. Not much to it. Maybe you were all putting it in the DATA folder?

"!! USERS OF THE 4GB LOADER V1.5 !!: To use this mod along with the 4GB Launcher mod v1.5, you just have to move the .dll file(s) from this mod into the same folder that the 4GB Launcher 1.5 puts the .exe file."

I installed SkyrimEnhancedShaders - Palette Version v1-9c first, in case you're all just jumping to HDR first. I think the HDR version is a bit too dark, but idk. I was happy just playing with SkyrimEnhancedShaders - Palette Version v1-9c

I ultimately went with the default pallete because I didn't want the blue tinting I saw in this picture:









Cinematic would have been my second choice as I liked the look of it in Whiterun.

Gonna' try to put in HDR settings, see if I like them better.


----------



## superhead91

I put them in the .exe folder and I put them in the folder where my 4GB launcher is too and it's not working.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I've had that for a while now and it worked at first, but now it doesn't anymore.This game is just so finicky that I've given up for now and will try again later.


Are you sure your stuffs is stable? I see your RAM and your Deneb and have to wonder.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

woot! My RMA is coming back on the 20th! I mean, I can still play on a laptop, but it's not the same.

And It's time to go evil mage. This should be fun. Going to be the terror of skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> o rly?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually get to participate in this undermining the empire?
> 
> Because that would be awesome and I would start on the imperial quest chain tonight.
> 
> (and destroy the storm cloaks just so I can get that house. I will happily pull out one of Ulrics eyes with my kitty klaws. Honorable my buttocks. Does this "peace" treaty prevent the aquisition of hjerm?
> 
> SPELLLING AHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> (everyings red and squigly)


Nah... completing the main quest pretty much makes them dislike you. Oh yea, apparently if you piss them off enough, they send THALMOR JUSTICARS after you. She carried an execution order stating that they were to hunt me down with "deep hatred" and that I am "extremely dangerous and well able to defend" myself. So it has escalated now to kill on sight has it not?

It is not the peace treaty that prevents you from getting the house. Windhelm will not sell it to you unless you are in high favor of the Jarl. If it is Ulfric, that means a high ranking Stormcloak. If it is whatever puppet the Imperial install after the war, then you automatically are in high favor.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Whilst your making iron daggers, do to every retail npc and buy up all the petty gems, then enchant your iron daggers with turn undead, pull in 200-400 gold per daggers at early smithing and enchanting- great way to avoid running our of gold and level up skills at the same time


Some where along the line, don't remember where/when, I apparently came across a weapon that "banished back to oblivion". I don't think I've even encountered anything FROM oblivion. Anyway that enchantment on daggers makes for example orcish or glass daggers worth at least 1200 gold each. Too bad that's maybe two per vendor if you're lucky (I don't think my speech skills are high enough to actually sell at value). So I get maybe ~900 gold per dagger. Just an alternate to turn undead enchant I apparently accidentally found.


----------



## superhead91

As much as I hated doing the repetitive closings of Oblivion gates in Oblivion, I do miss the planes of Oblivion. I wish they would've included some quests that involved them in Skyrim.


----------



## EmL

Installed loads of mods, tweaked my config some more and now I'm 4 hours in on my Nord Viking. Playing it on Master Difficulty again and first time as a melee character.
Totally loving it, being IN the fight with a Sabertooth Cat is ******* great. Before this character I played a Necromage with some 70 hours played and it feels like a whole different game.

I'm going in again, the Imperial needs me!


----------



## Simca

My soon to be hubby.


----------



## newt111




----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Are you sure your stuffs is stable? I see your RAM and your Deneb and have to wonder.


Yeah I've got my ram running at 1066 but just list my ram at it's advertised speed. I've also get the 4gb patch that worked for me for a while but now I'm now having the problems that I've had before I even DL'd the 4gb patch. Everything in my rig is currently running at stock ever since I got this CHV. I really wanna play some Skyrim but can't due to the fact that it's just so buggy for me.


----------



## Nocturin

that was priceless!

Is that your horse?


----------



## BradleyW

@Simca, how did you get that gear? It looks brilliant. Do you have to be a certain class?


----------



## Nocturin

It's daedric armor, just need to get smithing to lvl 90 to craft it.

The hard part is finding daedric hearts to use. There's an area or two where they consistantly spawn. Dunno what area, I went with light armor .


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's daedric armor, just need to get smithing to lvl 90 to craft it.
> 
> The hard part is finding daedric hearts to use. There's an area or two where they consistantly spawn. Dunno what area, I went with light armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And it does not matter what class i play? Wow, lv 90 sounds hard to get to.


----------



## Tnt6200

You can also buy Daedra Hearts from a guy at the Mage college. 90/100 smithing is really easy to get.

I just did a Companion's quest and Lydia got replaced with Aela. But she didn't go back to Breezehome or Dragonsreach. And she has a full set of dragonplate as well as a dragon priest mask.









EDIT: I found her hiding in a corner of my house.


----------



## Spacedinvader

lydia just died on me during the run for the third word of ethereal...didn notice till it's too late









meh, new followed here i come i was getting sick of her burden carrying sheeeet!









also meh to loosing the full set of dragon armor she was wearing or the meh that was in her pocket (glass warhammer sword etc)...it's not like im short of dragonz bitz for another set and it's not like i don't hurt things when i hit em nor is cash a problem









edit: just kept talking to a guard there till he said the ol arrow to the knee (60+ hours and haven't heard it randomly!)...then i put an arrow in his knee


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> that was priceless!
> 
> Is that your horse?


No, I found that video on Geeks Are Sexy


----------



## Simca

It's called Daedric Armor and it's only for Goddess' like myself.









I got to 90 smithing in about an hour and 15 minutes from 34 smithing.

Have yet to mess with alchemy.

Lydia's Carry your burdens bothered me too. Aela's "What do you need to take?" isn't so bad, but most of the time I want to GIVE her stuff rather than take from her. Only time I take stuff is when she's not using the ebony bow I gave her. Then I take it away and give it back and she reequips it. Same for Daedric Arrows.

Btw. I got Sanguine's Staff. Summon Daedra ;D


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And it does not matter what class i play? Wow, lv 90 sounds hard to get to.


Correct . As long as you have the perks (save them as you auto-level while smithing) it will take about 2-4 IRL hours. Very easy. Make Iron daggers or leather bracers. This is how I did it and came out w/profit


Buy all iron ingots, iron ore, and leather from the shop next to the forge in Whiterun
buy all filled petty and lesser soul gems from the mage retail NPC (winterhold and the jarls court wizards)
^(iron) from gray-mayne next to the companions house
make as many iron daggers as you can, use the rest of the leather for leather strips for more daggers or leather bracers
enchant the daggers with turn undead or other most expensive enchantment
sell the enchanted items
rinse and repeat.
You level enchanting, your char, and smiting all at the same time .

It's gets even better, eventually you find some fortify smiting items, disenchant and make a full set of enchanting gear, then make your daedric armor. Or you can make fortify enchanting potions with alchemy and get your armor's level above the cap 

some people say it's cheating, I don't. It's a single player game, I get to play how I want, and have plenty of money left over for soul gems, spell tomes and houses!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> No, I found that video on Geeks Are Sexy


Thanks !


----------



## superhead91

Just started a new game with a high elf. Gonna go for strictly mage stuff, so destruction, conjuration, alteration, etc... Also playing on master difficulty. I think on this playthrough I'm gonna side with the stormcloaks. I'm gonna make this character more "noble" and try and prove that not all high elves are evil Thalmor.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Just started a new game with a high elf. Gonna go for strictly mage stuff, so destruction, conjuration, alteration, etc... Also playing on master difficulty. I think on this playthrough I'm gonna side with the stormcloaks. I'm gonna make this character more "noble" and try and prove that not all high elves are evil Thalmor.


You finished the game and are going to replay it?







I can understand the replay value, but this game is so huge I just can't see how anyone wouldn't be sick of it by the end of the first time through and not want to play something else, much as I absolutely love this game. I guess you're hardcore









Btw, I don't know if this news has been posted already, but ..
*Skyrim Ships 10M; "Fastest Selling Title in Steam's History"*

http://www.bluesnews.com/s/128504/skyrim-ships-10m-fastest-selling-title-in-steam_s-history


----------



## superhead91

Well I'm not really "done" with my first character. He's a dark elf sneaky warrior type. I just wanted to do an all-out mage character because I've never really played as one in my Elder Scrolls experience, which is limited to Oblivion and Skyrim.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Yeah I've got my ram running at 1066 but just list my ram at it's advertised speed. I've also get the 4gb patch that worked for me for a while but now I'm now having the problems that I've had before I even DL'd the 4gb patch. Everything in my rig is currently running at stock ever since I got this CHV. I really wanna play some Skyrim but can't due to the fact that it's just so buggy for me.


Sorry to hear that. I haven't had a single problem on my AMD or Intel boxes. Can you get that RAM stable at rated speeds with that proc?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

this game is the biggest piece of turd I have ever purchased since last patch all i get is a black screen with the compass lagging and a yellow screen when going in the menu than it crashes . this game is junk like the team at bethesda are since fallout 3...


----------



## EfemaN

I might as well try here before I give up on my savegame. I had it set to uGridsToLoad=7; I was having some weird framerate drop issues, so I figured I would go back to 5. I ran the required console commands while in the save (setini, saveini, refreshini) but I forgot to save the game before exiting. Now, regardless of what I have the values in Skyrim.ini set to, the game refuses to load my saved. I can load a new game, but nothing I do, from changing the .ini to running the commands while in the new game, allow me to load my old game.

I'll probably stop playing until the Creation Kit is released, if I have to give up my 94 hour save... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## darkphantom

skyrim - jump higher, run faster.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aX2JUCtiZw

got bored









I should really add some music though...


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> skyrim - jump higher, run faster.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aX2JUCtiZw
> got bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should really add some music though...


That reminded me of something that happened to my character earlier...I got hit by two giants simultaneously and I flew so high that I hadn't even started falling down by the time the loading screen came on.










Spoiler: More screenies


----------



## GeforceGTS

So I installed this yesterday, used steam mover to put it onto my SSD and I'm about 4 hours in without a crash or glitch, I was expecting issues after all I have read but it's running flawlessly







Anyway, are there any mods I should install for a first play through? I don't want to change much, maybe just improve it a little..

My first time meeting a giant btw D;


----------



## Spacedinvader

bah i'm completely glitched out of markath i was going back to blag all the dwarven stuff

i can't even console my gold down from 1040 the guards just keep going round the you know what quest









edit: OT on a brighter note i unlocked the shaders on my TF III this morning


----------



## steelbom

Im level 61 right now, I've max'd enchanting, smithing, and alchemy, and have created my own set of super gear. I've got an armour rating of 1400 (w/ full dragonplate set) and I've still got two skills I could get for another 20% and 25% more. (I'm aware it doesn't matter past 600 but I like to imagine that limitation isn't there.)

I've got item enchantments for -57% frost, fire, shock, and -69% magic, +72 health, +36% health regen, +47% one handed damage x3, +47% lock picking and +47% bow damage. I've also got potions for Fortify Health, Stamina, and Magicka Regen +160%, Sneak +130%, One Handed Damage +130%, Bow Damage +130%, Frost, Fire, and Shock 97% resist, and 32% magic resist, Fortify Carry +130, etc.

With my item enchantments and potions, I'm able to take nothing from magic damage. I've also got myself an Ebony Sword which deals 457 damage after all my enchantments, and about 1000 after potions. I'm legendary! I love this game so much, it's great fun.

You could probably hit 2k or more with a two hander with relevant perks, enchantments, and potions... that'd be awesome lol.

*EDIT*: I'm on Master, btw.


----------



## Spacedinvader




----------



## superhead91

Wow. I switched to Master difficulty last night. I've got full Daedric armor and Daedric greatsword. See a Falmer Gloomlurker, I'm like, piece of cake. Get my butt kicked. Oh, and...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Arniel's Shade is bawss, but does anyone know if conjuring him actually increases your conjuration skill, since he costs 0 majicka to conjure?


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Im level 61 right now, I've max'd enchanting, smithing, and alchemy, and have created my own set of super gear. I've got an armour rating of 1400 (w/ full dragonplate set) and I've still got two skills I could get for another 20% and 25% more. (I'm aware it doesn't matter past 600 but I like to imagine that limitation isn't there.)
> 
> I've got item enchantments for -57% frost, fire, shock, and -69% magic, +72 health, +36% health regen, +47% one handed damage x3, +47% lock picking and +47% bow damage. I've also got potions for Fortify Health, Stamina, and Magicka Regen +160%, Sneak +130%, One Handed Damage +130%, Bow Damage +130%, Frost, Fire, and Shock 97% resist, and 32% magic resist, Fortify Carry +130, etc.
> 
> With my item enchantments and potions, I'm able to take nothing from magic damage. I've also got myself an Ebony Sword which deals 457 damage after all my enchantments, and about 1000 after potions. I'm legendary! I love this game so much, it's great fun.
> 
> You could probably hit 2k or more with a two hander with relevant perks, enchantments, and potions... that'd be awesome lol.
> 
> *EDIT*: I'm on Master, btw.


Just a FYI armor rating is capped around 680.


----------



## headcase9

My only problem with this game is the completely terrible UI for equipment, items, spells, favorites, etc. I'm sure I can get mods that fix that stuff though. Anyone know of any particularly great UI mods that give you a better inventory and equipment display?


----------



## Nocturin

check a couple of pages back for UI mods .


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headcase9*
> 
> My only problem with this game is the completely terrible UI for equipment, items, spells, favorites, etc. I'm sure I can get mods that fix that stuff though. Anyone know of any particularly great UI mods that give you a better inventory and equipment display?


There is a new one that was just released yesterday. In my opinion it's the best one so far: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3863


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> There is a new one that was just released yesterday. In my opinion it's the best one so far: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3863


will it work with a gamepad? I'm playing this game comfortably with a gamepad + hotkey mod


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf*
> 
> will it work with a gamepad? I'm playing this game comfortably with a gamepad + hotkey mod


I don't have a gamepad to test for myself, but my best guess is that it wouldn't work. The SkyUI mod was designed to take advantage of the keyboard and mouse, as opposed to the more generalized cross-platform design of the unmodded interface.


----------



## newt111

Haven't tried it myself, but this is from the comments:
Quote:


> Works flawlessly here even with the Xbox Controller for Windows. Very nice work. Tracking and will endorse as soon as able. Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here are a couple of pictures. The first one is of me hanging around on a pole off the side of a really big tower, checking out the landscape.







The other one is of a bugged out NPC guard floating in the air.


----------



## BradleyW

What class is that first picture?


----------



## Tes96

Is it mandatory that you be connected to the internet in order to play Skyrim?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That is my wizard. I will post shots of my cleric, paladin, and assassin later.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is my wizard. I will post shots of my cleric, paladin, and assassin later.


And the wizard is an NCP that will follow you when you need....looks a her from here.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> And the wizard is an NCP that will follow you when you need....looks a her from here.


You misunderstand my friend. That is me, not an NPC.







I dropped down to that pole to scope out the place before jumping in.


----------



## BradleyW

How far did you have to get to equip that clothing? Can you toggle between clothing/armor when your just in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tes96*
> 
> Is it mandatory that you be connected to the internet in order to play Skyrim?


No. Past using the internet to install the game through Steam you can just find the .exe in the Steamapps folder and create a shortcut that you can use to play without the internet.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Just a FYI armor rating is capped around 680.


Yeah, I know thanks =)

I think that sucks though... why have armour which can be made so strong if you don't benefit from it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How far did you have to get to equip that clothing? Can you toggle between clothing/armor when your just in the middle of nowhere?


That is simply the Archmage's Robes where the mesh is replaced by a modified Nocturnal's Clothes mesh. I am not sure if you can assign favorites to clothes and armor. I will test later.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/elder-scrolls-v/1215043p1.html?RSSwhen2011-12-16_160000&RSSid=1215043

some awesome sound mods. Power metal intro, Dragonborn comes song in taverns, My little pony song for all the fans.
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3732
...They ruined this game now. FUS RO YAY! (The yay is from my little pony -,-)


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> No. Past using the internet to install the game through Steam you can just find the .exe in the Steamapps folder and create a shortcut that you can use to play without the internet.


Not anymore. The first patch killed that. You have to start Steam in offline mode and then you can. But you must also let Steam store your password first.


----------



## tech99

I haven't experienced much funny moments in Skyrim but two incidents that happened yesterday made me chuckle a bit.

I was on my way from Markarth to Whiterun. I got down from my horse near a swampy area to collect few nirnroots and stuff. I saw some Thalmor douchebags escorting a prisoner down the road. Now, I follow a simple mantra... Thalmor=Profit. So I went charging at them with my Thu'um at the ready and all. Usually, when I attack them like this, a message pops up saying something like "40 Bounty added to Falkreth" and go away after I killed all the Thalmors. But this time, after I've killed the (supposedly) last Thalmor of the group, the bounty wasn't removed. So I looked around to see if any Thalmor is fleeing from the battle. Suddenly my screened flashed red like someone is hitting me. Thinking that it might be the other Thalmor, I turn around and see none&#8230; again my screen flashes red. Then I looked down and saw a Mudcrab poking my feet. I prompty roasted him with the Firebreath and the bounty went away!! WTH?? Mudcrabs are spying for the Thalmor now???

After entering Whiterun, I saw 3 Imperial soldiers standing in the area between my house and Warmaiden's. I was like "What now? I haven't committed any crime for which I'm going to be arrested for. Hmmm&#8230; They haven't approached me yet. Maybe it's a start of a quest line?" So I tried to talk to one of them when he said the usual "Arrow to the knee" line. I was now sure that they're just some random soldiers spawned near my house and standing as if to apprehend me. I was going to the smelter when this conversation took place:
Guard 1: "It still hurts there after all these years. Damned archers"
Guard 2: "Archers are not all that bad"
Guard 3: "Quit your bellyaching"

I lol'd.


----------



## EfemaN

Just wanted to give a heads-up to anyone doing uGrids tweaks, or has used the saveini command at all (when reverting from a uGrids change, for example).

I believe this is post-Patch 1.3. The saveini command seems to make a new Skyrim.ini in the \Data\ directory of the game folder, and only reads from there while it exists. To test it, I set the uGrids value higher, saved, did a saveini, quit and modified the usual Skyrim.ini to a lower uGrids value, but the game still loaded; I checked the "new" ini and it was still set at 7; deleting that new file prevented the game from loading, so I had to set the original Skyrim.ini to the higher uGrids value and do the workaround to get my savegame to the lower value. This might trip some people up...

The new method of reverting uGrids to a lower value is loading the game at the higher value, opening console, alt-tabbing out and manually editing the Skyrim.ini, running the refini command in-game, then saving.


----------



## selfsurf

soooooooo got this horse whistle mod that's pretty dang useless so far because when you call the horse it takes its sweet time walking over to you. It goes to wherever you were standing when you use the horse whistle. I left him in Whiterun because I like to collect every ingredient and getting off the horse to pick flowers is tedious. So while the horse is in Whiterun I find myself near Winterhold and accidentally press the horse whistle button and not realize it. Hours later I'm back in Whiterun and my horse isn't there and is probably halfway to Winterhold looking for me.

He's gone forever.

What am I going to do use the horse whistle and wait for it for days?


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

*My Elf Mage was looking a tad bit yellow (jaundice) and I had no idea why until I checked my inventory - that explains it!*


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> *My Elf Mage was looking a tad bit yellow (jaundice) and I had no idea why until I checked my inventory - that explains it!*


----------



## Fan o' water

ScribbyDaGreat - you have 732674 gold? Sure you don't have a Ring of peeGold?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is simply the Archmage's Robes where the mesh is replaced by a modified Nocturnal's Clothes mesh. I am not sure if you can assign favorites to clothes and armor. I will test later.


Sorry for my lack of knowledge on this game.
So what class did you pick and did you start off with those robes? What is the modification your talking about? Is it within the game or a seperate mod you've installed?

Thank you for the information.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge on this game.
> So what class did you pick and did you start off with those robes? What is the modification your talking about? Is it within the game or a seperate mod you've installed?
> Thank you for the information.


- The class that I am currently playing is the Mage class (in my case Destruction and Illusion)
- Those robes are actually the Nocturnal's Clothes that Nocturnal herself wears from the TG faction
- A replacer is something that forcibly injects a new mesh or texture into the game to replace what an existing armor or clothes looks like with what is replacing it
- This particular texture/mesh mod is from Skyrim Nexus; search for Nocturnal HD in Nexus
- The Archmage Robes is a reward for becoming the leader of the College of Winterhold
- It is a combination of 2 mods really, the re-mesh and texture of the Nocturnal Robe and injecting it into the game with the Archmage Replacer mod

No problem! Glad to answer any questions you have to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Demented

OK, Mr. Elder Scrolls (seriously, you seem to have an immense understanding of the storyline/powers/strengths/abilities of these games, so I mean no disrespect), I got something for ya to help me with.

Say I want to make macros (I use an n52te, logitech g110, and naga mouse) that will automatically change my outfits. I see there is the command to equipitem, which I then use with the item code of the item I want to wear/equip. First, is there an easy command in the console for finding the item code of a certain item in my inventory? Second, if I enchant something, and change its name, does the item code change, or stay the same?


----------



## Rognin

Well DL'd this last night. Played for 3 hours, and liked the gameplay... as it resembles Oblivion. I like the new skill tree and training. Story isn't bad up until now, and the side quests aren't bad. So the foundation is very very good!

[rant]
This is based off DX9 for crying out loud. It has console written all over it. This is the second game from Bethesda that I regret buying this year, rage was the other. UI is a to focused on gamepad based playing to my liking. This was not intended for PC users...
[/rant]

I don't like ranting like everyone else, but this game had tremendous potential. The console look turned me off so much I don't know if I want to keep playing tonight.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Well DL'd this last night. Played for 3 hours, and liked the gameplay... as it resembles Oblivion. I like the new skill tree and training. Story isn't bad up until now, and the side quests aren't bad. So the foundation is very very good!
> [rant]
> This is based off DX9 for crying out loud. It has console written all over it. This is the second game from Bethesda that I regret buying this year, rage was the other. UI is a to focused on gamepad based playing to my liking. This was not intended for PC users...
> [/rant]
> I don't like ranting like everyone else, but this game had tremendous potential. The console look turned me off so much I don't know if I want to keep playing tonight.


Why don't you check out Skyrim Nexus? The modding community has some great graphical enhancement mods like the 2K Texture overhaul.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, Mr. Elder Scrolls (seriously, you seem to have an immense understanding of the storyline/powers/strengths/abilities of these games, so I mean no disrespect), I got something for ya to help me with.
> Say I want to make macros (I use an n52te, logitech g110, and naga mouse) that will automatically change my outfits. I see there is the command to equipitem, which I then use with the item code of the item I want to wear/equip. First, is there an easy command in the console for finding the item code of a certain item in my inventory? Second, if I enchant something, and change its name, does the item code change, or stay the same?


- To find the item code of something in your inventory, type in player.showinventory and use PgUp/Down to scroll
- Renamed enchanted items still retain their basic item code and name; enchantment tags appear to be stored somewhere else
- For fast swapping binds, you are limited to numbers 0-9 and applies to anything in your inventory
- I don't know if it is possible to further expand on this through Skyrim ini files
- You can setup macros through your mouse/KB's device software to have it trigger a string of commands (IE bind a script that when you push M4 on mouse, it enters 1,2,3,4 to fast equip 1,2,3,4)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Scorpion49

I'm liking the game so far, I just bought it two days ago. Although I find the interface extremely clunky and the PC version at least seems to be full of bugs that make gameplay interesting its still a good time, a few I've gotten so far:

- Sometimes when going over carry weight it will not open items menu to drop, even when you restart the game
- Face textures like to disappear so everyone looks like a ghost
- Spider web and fire textures don't show up at all, I have had to refer to youtube videos to find spiderweb walls that were blocking me apparently through thin air just to find out it didn't apply a texture to it so it was invisible

I tried re-installing the game and it still does it, somewhat better with the HD texture packs but still not 100%.

Other than that its a lot of fun, I enjoy killing the ******ed dragons that seem to think fighting giants is a good idea.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I'm liking the game so far, I just bought it two days ago. Although I find the interface extremely clunky and the PC version at least seems to be full of bugs that make gameplay interesting its still a good time, a few I've gotten so far:
> - Sometimes when going over carry weight it will not open items menu to drop, even when you restart the game
> - Face textures like to disappear so everyone looks like a ghost
> - Spider web and fire textures don't show up at all, I have had to refer to youtube videos to find spiderweb walls that were blocking me apparently through thin air just to find out it didn't apply a texture to it so it was invisible
> I tried re-installing the game and it still does it, somewhat better with the HD texture packs but still not 100%.
> Other than that its a lot of fun, I enjoy killing the ******ed dragons that seem to think fighting giants is a good idea.


Try my trouble shooting guide.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - The class that I am currently playing is the Mage class (in my case Destruction and Illusion)
> - Those robes are actually the Nocturnal's Clothes that Nocturnal herself wears from the TG faction
> - A replacer is something that forcibly injects a new mesh or texture into the game to replace what an existing armor or clothes looks like with what is replacing it
> - This particular texture/mesh mod is from Skyrim Nexus; search for Nocturnal HD in Nexus
> - The Archmage Robes is a reward for becoming the leader of the College of Winterhold
> - It is a combination of 2 mods really, the re-mesh and texture of the Nocturnal Robe and injecting it into the game with the Archmage Replacer mod
> No problem! Glad to answer any questions you have to the best of my knowledge.


Thanks, i've given you rep.

Do you get to design your charactor like fallout 3?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try my trouble shooting guide.


I am using the 4GB launcher right now and that helped a lot, before I was getting gray screens when it loaded a new area although not a full CTD and it stopped doing that. Nice guide.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks, i've given you rep.
> Do you get to design your charactor like fallout 3?


When you say design your character, are you referring to how we make the character look at the beginning or by changing their clothing?


----------



## Roman5




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Funny pie chart!









My reasons would be:

- Dead dragon flew away without giving me my hard earned soul and monies
- Quest bugs that console commands cannot fix
- Hitting my follower or her summon and having them rage on me
- NPC's falling into the ground and making it so I can no longer talk to them


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Funny pie chart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reasons would be:
> - *Dead dragon flew away without giving me my hard earned soul and monies*
> - Quest bugs that console commands cannot fix
> - Hitting my follower or her summon and having them rage on me
> - NPC's falling into the ground and making it so I can no longer talk to them


Ooh, not happened to me yet but if it does, that'll be a bummer.

Also, Lydia getting in the way should have a slice of that pie


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fan o' water*
> 
> ScribbyDaGreat - you have 732674 gold? Sure you don't have a Ring of peeGold?


LOL - this is my test character as I try different things so I am using the console to try stuff out. I wanted to see the most Gold I could drop on my toon and had over 4 million at one point. Here's a fun little thing to do on a toon you are not serious about (since it is a cheat):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



open the console
type in coc qasmoke
this takes you to the developer region of the game where you can look at and grab every item in the game (even things that didn't make the final cut.) Be warned the armor and weapons caches take a while to load. Your game did not freeze so be patient (although it could, but I have never had an issue with freezing.) You don't lose your follower they just cannot come with you to this location. I believe they show up next to you where ever you coc to next. Kind of fun.
Oh, to get out type coc then a location name (riverrun, etc.) Some places require you to add origin at the end - coc windhelm for example will not work, but coc windhelmorigin will. [this is the center on cell command line]

One other note, if you're messing with player.additems or what have you, you do not need to type leading zeros just the numbers. So 0000000F (gold) is just F then the amount. Enjoy tweaking! I am having fun messing on a toon with random console commands to see if I can break the save game or quests (no idea why I find this enjoyable.)


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> LOL - this is my test character as I try different things so I am using the console to try stuff out. I wanted to see the most Gold I could drop on my toon and had over 4 million at one point. Here's a fun little thing to do on a toon you are not serious about (since it is a cheat):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> open the console
> type in coc qasmoke
> this takes you to the developer region of the game where you can look at and grab every item in the game (even things that didn't make the final cut.) Be warned the armor and weapons caches take a while to load. Your game did not freeze so be patient (although it could, but I have never had an issue with freezing.) You don't lose your follower they just cannot come with you to this location. I believe they show up next to you where ever you coc to next. Kind of fun.
> Oh, to get out type coc then a location name (riverrun, etc.) Some places require you to add origin at the end - coc windhelm for example will not work, but coc windhelmorigin will. [this is the center on cell command line]
> One other note, if you're messing with player.additems or what have you, you do not need to type leading zeros just the numbers. So 0000000F (gold) is just F then the amount. Enjoy tweaking! I am having fun messing on a toon with random console commands to see if I can break the save game or quests (no idea why I find this enjoyable.)


What's the console command for gold


----------



## thisispatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> What's the console command for gold


player.additem F X
Where X=amount

The person you quoted already wrote it out.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> What's the console command for gold


0000000F for gold
0000000A for lockpicks

Ironically, this is exactly the same as Oblivion.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScribbyDaGreat*
> 
> LOL - this is my test character as I try different things so I am using the console to try stuff out. I wanted to see the most Gold I could drop on my toon and had over 4 million at one point. Here's a fun little thing to do on a toon you are not serious about (since it is a cheat):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> open the console
> type in coc qasmoke
> this takes you to the developer region of the game where you can look at and grab every item in the game (even things that didn't make the final cut.) Be warned the armor and weapons caches take a while to load. Your game did not freeze so be patient (although it could, but I have never had an issue with freezing.) You don't lose your follower they just cannot come with you to this location. I believe they show up next to you where ever you coc to next. Kind of fun.
> Oh, to get out type coc then a location name (riverrun, etc.) Some places require you to add origin at the end - coc windhelm for example will not work, but coc windhelmorigin will. [this is the center on cell command line]
> One other note, if you're messing with player.additems or what have you, you do not need to type leading zeros just the numbers. So 0000000F (gold) is just F then the amount. Enjoy tweaking! I am having fun messing on a toon with random console commands to see if I can break the save game or quests (no idea why I find this enjoyable.)


If you enjoy console commands, use the setrace one.

Example:
player.setrace dragonrace

This will turn you into a dragon. You can also click on a companion or other creature/human and type in the same command for some interesting things.

All races:
http://skyrim-slim.tumblr.com/post/13618774751/setrace-full-list

manakin and horse are my favs


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*
> 
> player.additem F X
> Where X=amount
> The person you quoted already wrote it out.


Thank you for simplifying it for me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> If you enjoy console commands, use the setrace one.
> Example:
> player.setrace dragonrace
> This will turn you into a dragon. You can also click on a companion or other creature/human and type in the same command for some interesting things.
> All races:
> http://skyrim-slim.tumblr.com/post/13618774751/setrace-full-list
> manakin and horse are my favs


Be careful with this; depending on where you are and who you transform, this can break your game.


----------



## Rognin

What mods do you suggest to really stress my 580 3Gb?

There are so many I have no idea which to choose...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Thank you for simplifying it for me


Oh, you were looking for the entire command. My apologies!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> What mods do you suggest to really stress my 580 3Gb?
> There are so many I have no idea which to choose...


What resolution are you actually running it on? I notice 3x 27" monitors, so I assume some super high resolution?


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Funny pie chart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reasons would be:
> - Dead dragon flew away without giving me my hard earned soul and monies
> - Quest bugs that console commands cannot fix
> - Hitting my follower or her summon and having them rage on me
> - NPC's falling into the ground and making it so I can no longer talk to them


This is my reason: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C6QEZ_QZprM


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> This is my reason: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C6QEZ_QZprM


I can see that annoying me real fast LOL Thankfully though, I don't stop and attack very many mudcrabs. They are simply not worth the time and effort at ANY phase of the game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When you say design your character, are you referring to *how we make the character look* at the beginning or by changing their clothing?


..


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What resolution are you actually running it on? I notice 3x 27" monitors, so I assume some super high resolution?


Two of my 580's are gone for an RMA, so currently playing in 1920 x 1080. When they get back I'll be playing in 5760 x 1080 (or higher with adjusted bezel resolution).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> ..


Then yes... once you start the game, it will take you to an event where you design how your character looks. It is pretty much the same thing to Fallout and previous TES games, though this time it seems even more overly simplified...







I can't have longer than shoulder length hair Bethesda? Really? How about age? No to that too apparently. I would also like to have seen more freedom in customizing eyes or more specifically, customizing them individually.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Then yes... once you start the game, it will take you to an event where you design how your character looks. It is pretty much the same thing to Fallout and previous TES games, though this time it seems even more overly simplified...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't have longer than shoulder length hair Bethesda? Really? How about age? No to that too apparently. I would also like to have seen more freedom in customizing eyes or more specifically, customizing them individually.


The thing is, i am thinking of playing a female charactor because i always just play male charactors.
Well, i played as lilith in borderlands.

In your opinion, which is the best class for a female charactor?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Two of my 580's are gone for an RMA, so currently playing in 1920 x 1080. When they get back I'll be playing in 5760 x 1080 (or higher with adjusted bezel resolution).


In that case:

1920x1080 - Skyrim HD, Lush Grass, Weapon Retex, Beauty Faces by Bella, Detailed Eyes, Detailed Lips, No Blocky Faces, Whiterun High Res Retex (and the one for other cities), HR Furniture, possibly some nude mods, the one for Distant Terrain HR, HR Water Retex, Better Snow, Better Rain Ripples, Silly Detailed Potions, Detailed Jewelery, Detailed Blood, Fire and Embers Retex, Lightning Immersion, Enhanced Night Sky, Enhanced Interface, Map Interface, and QD Inventory Interface. Also, UGrid 7 mod and all the ini shadow tweaks along with NV's newest beta driver for AO.

Obscene Res - Not sure, but you may need to turn down your UGrid value.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The thing is, i am thinking of playing a female charactor because i always just play male charactors.
> Well, i played as lilith in borderlands.
> In your opinion, which is the best class for a female charactor?


TBH there is not much of a difference, but female Kajhit (mispelling it, but the feline race) would be pretty cool.

PS If you are trying to ask if there is a difference between female and male characters that affect actual gameplay, I do not think there is for gender, only weight and build per race.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In that case:
> 1920x1080 - Skyrim HD, Lush Grass, Weapon Retex, Beauty Faces by Bella, Detailed Eyes, Detailed Lips, No Blocky Faces, Whiterun High Res Retex (and the one for other cities), HR Furniture, possibly some nude mods, the one for Distant Terrain HR, HR Water Retex, Better Snow, Better Rain Ripples, Silly Detailed Potions, Detailed Jewelery, Detailed Blood, Fire and Embers Retex, Lightning Immersion, Enhanced Night Sky, Enhanced Interface, Map Interface, and QD Inventory Interface. Also, UGrid 7 mod and all the ini shadow tweaks along with NV's newest beta driver for AO.
> Obscene Res - Not sure, but you may need to turn down your UGrid value.


Holy raining wooden bowls Batman!!

Seriously, that's a lot to install to make a game look nice. Isn't that right there proof that this game doesn't even meet todays standards?


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Holy raining wooden bowls Batman!!
> Seriously, that's a lot to install to make a game look nice. Isn't that right there proof that this game doesn't even meet todays standards?


Ohh quoting myself but, do you have a linky to refer me too where I could get them all in the same place?!

Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> TBH there is not much of a difference, but female Kajhit (mispelling it, but the feline race) would be pretty cool.
> PS If you are trying to ask if there is a difference between female and male characters that affect actual gameplay, I do not think there is for gender, only weight and build per race.


Ok mate i've repped you once again for the info. Can't wait to get into the game!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Holy raining wooden bowls Batman!!
> Seriously, that's a lot to install to make a game look nice. Isn't that right there proof that this game doesn't even meet todays standards?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Ohh quoting myself but, do you have a linky to refer me too where I could get them all in the same place?!
> Thanks!


Meh... the game was designed to look good for consoles in order to make sure it looks good on the great majority of gaming systems. PC, being a tiny market with a huge modding community, there was little incentive for Bethesda to invest more into it. This is why I feel bad for our console counterparts though.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php

Nearly all of those mods are in there.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Ohh quoting myself but, do you have a linky to refer me too where I could get them all in the same place?!
> Thanks!


You should be able to find them all on skyrimnexus.com

Edit: Blargh, that's what I get for leaving this tab open for a while before responding


----------



## Roman5

I have 24,553 gold, and it's 25K to buy the solitude one. That's easy to exceed as I've tons of stuff I've not even sold yet. However, I was made arch mage of winterhold recently and have his quarters to myself, with arcane enchanter, alchemy lab, jacuzzi and LED TV.









So is there any point in buying a house? I've been very miserly and not spent money on anything so now I'm wondering house, or maybe purchase some amazing spell that I haven't come across in the game yet, or that is very rare and worth buying?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I have 24,553 gold, and it's 25K to buy the solitude one. That's easy to exceed as I've tons of stuff I've not even sold yet. However, I was made arch mage of winterhold recently and have his quarters to myself, with arcane enchanter, alchemy lab, jacuzzi and LED TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there any point in buying a house? I've been very miserly and not spent money on anything so now I'm wondering house, or maybe purchase some amazing spell that I haven't come across in the game yet, or that is very rare and worth buying?


Proudshire is a big ripoff as far as housing goes in Skyrim. A house basically provides a place for you to sleep, store items, potentially make stuff, display stuff, and stash away your wife if you don't wish to bum off her house. Guild quarters, such as Archmage Quarters, are not livable by your spouse.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Meh... the game was designed to look good for consoles in order to make sure it looks good on the great majority of gaming systems. PC, being a tiny market with a huge modding community, there was little incentive for Bethesda to invest more into it. This is why I feel bad for our console counterparts though.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php
> Nearly all of those mods are in there.


Also reading up on all the tweaks on the nVidia guides. Might tweak up that first and test stability, then add all the mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Also reading up on all the tweaks on the nVidia guides. Might tweak up that first and test stability, then add all the mods.


I agree, that would be a wise move. The UGrid mod is really the most demanding tweak possible really as everything else are mainly distance/shadow tweaks or texture/interface mods.


----------



## turrican9

*OC'ing Noob*

First of all, gave you a + REP for all your hard effort.. Really appreciate it

So I have a question for you, how many hours have you played this game, according to Steam? And how many Characters have you started? I think I have 126 hours according to Steam, and are playing my second character..


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I have 24,553 gold, and it's 25K to buy the solitude one. That's easy to exceed as I've tons of stuff I've not even sold yet. However, I was made arch mage of winterhold recently and have his quarters to myself, with arcane enchanter, alchemy lab, jacuzzi and LED TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is there any point in buying a house? I've been very miserly and not spent money on anything so now I'm wondering house, or maybe purchase some amazing spell that I haven't come across in the game yet, or that is very rare and worth buying?


If you feel like you don't have anything else to spend it on, sure, but I'd wait till you had a enough to spend were 25k wasn't all your money. You get a house full of webs for 25k, and all the furnishing cost a ton too.


----------



## turrican9

A friend of mine bought the house in Riften... Looked pretty cool.. I've only bought houses in Whiterun and Markarth in my playing. I too was thinking about that house in Solitude, but find it incredibly expensive...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> *OC'ing Noob*
> First of all, gave you a + REP for all your hard effort.. Really appreciate it
> So I have a question for you, how many hours have you played this game, according to Steam? And how many Characters have you started? I think I have 126 hours according to Steam, and are playing my second character..


I have played about 211.8 total hours according to Steam and I have started 4 characters:

- Ranger
- Paladin
- Wizard
- Cleric

The way I play is I create a player and avoid the main quest line while I explore the game with locations that relate to my desired class having priority. When I get bored (very easily achieved), I rename my Skyrim save folder and started a new class of character. This allows me to enjoy a wide variety of different quests and styles as well as discover a lot more places accumalatively. My highest level character is I think 45-46.

EDIT
Just checked Steam profile and updated the number.


----------



## BradleyW

I wanna design a female charactor that looks gothic and hot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I wanna design a female charactor that looks gothic and hot.


Skyrim character facial design offers a healthy dosage of gothic eyeliner, eye shadow, face paint, and dark lip colors. You can totally make a hot gothic character!

There are also plenty of goth clothes mods available already.


----------



## BradleyW

OMG, me make a sexy dark haired goth?
If i install a mod for clothing, how do i apply the clothes in game? Can i toggle between what i can wear within my inventory?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have played about 211.8 total hours according to Steam and I have started 4 characters:
> - Ranger
> - Paladin
> - Wizard
> - Cleric
> The way I play is I create a player and avoid the main quest line while I explore the game with locations that relate to my desired class having priority. When I get bored (very easily achieved), I rename my Skyrim save folder and started a new class of character. This allows me to enjoy a wide variety of different quests and styles as well as discover a lot more places accumalatively. My highest level character is I think 45-46.
> EDIT
> Just checked Steam profile and updated the number.


Nice, I've got 280 hours I think and I've done three, the first a level 73 warrior on Adept which I deleted. The second, a failed level 30 warrior on Master which I deleted. (Leveled up everything but combat skills way too soon, talk about a thrashing.) The third, and my current, a level 62 or so warrior, on Master. I've got all the Words of Power I can get at this point, I've done the Mage quest line, and I'm about to create a female character just because she'll look awesomely cute. And then resume my other character in Riften, doing the Thieves guild quest line. Then I'll do the imperial quest line, run some side and mini quests.

I'm trying to make an all rounded character with this one -- going to put some points in Sneaking, Archery, and maybe if I have the perks, some other stuff. Wooo LOVE THIS GAME.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> OMG, me make a sexy dark haired goth?
> If i install a mod for clothing, how do i apply the clothes in game? Can i toggle between what i can wear within my inventory?


- Yes you can. I can make one for example later when I get home later
- Depends on the mod; you can either use a replacer and visually change how an existing set of items look or through the use of 3rd party game mods, add it into the game as its own item
- Yes you can switch between different clothes from your inventory. It is not once you wear it you are stuck with it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh, you were looking for the entire command. My apologies!
> ?


Don't apologize








You did help, and I gave you a Rep+


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Nice, I've got 280 hours I think and I've done three, the first a level 73 warrior on Adept which I deleted. The second, a failed level 30 warrior on Master which I deleted. (Leveled up everything but combat skills way too soon, talk about a thrashing.) The third, and my current, a level 62 or so warrior, on Master. I've got all the Words of Power I can get at this point, I've done the Mage quest line, and I'm about to create a female character just because she'll look awesomely cute. And then resume my other character in Riften, doing the Thieves guild quest line. Then I'll do the imperial quest line, run some side and mini quests.
> I'm trying to make an all rounded character with this one -- going to put some points in Sneaking, Archery, and maybe if I have the perks, some other stuff. Wooo LOVE THIS GAME.


Light weight Bretons seem to be smaller than any other race from a size standpoint. My female wizard (adorably cute) is a full head shorter than everyone else.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have played about 211.8 total hours according to Steam and I have started 4 characters:
> -*Ranger
> - Paladin*
> - Wizard
> *- Cleric.*
> 
> ~Snip ~


OC'ing Noob

I get Wizard but Im not sure what type of character Cleric, Ranger and Paladin are..

Can you confirm Ranger is a sneak / archer and Paladin is ubber warrior? Still not sure about cleric... can you explain this one please.

Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> OC'ing Noob
> I get Wizard but Im not sure what type of character Cleric, Ranger and Paladin are..
> Can you confirm Ranger is a sneak / archer and Paladin is ubber warrior? Still not sure about cleric... can you explain this one please.
> Thanks


1. Ranger - Specializes in light armor, one handed, archery, and sneaking. Secondary emphasis on lock picking, illusion, and pick pocketing.
2. Paladin - Specializes in heavy armor, one handed, restoration, and alteration. Secondary emphasis on conjuration for bound weapons and banishments.
3. Cleric - Specializes in restoration and conjuration. Relies heavily on summons, banishing them, and followers. I have a general healer guide which is the foundation of my cleric.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Ranger - Specializes in light armor, one handed, archery, and sneaking. Secondary emphasis on lock picking, illusion, and pick pocketing.
> 2. Paladin - Specializes in heavy armor, one handed, restoration, and alteration. Possible secondary emphasis
> 3. Cleric - Specializes in restoration and conjuration. Relies heavily on summons, banishing them, and followers. I have a general healer guide which is the foundation of my cleric.


Ahh... thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ahh... thanks


Realized I didn't finish Paladin and fixed it later. Paladins are powerful warriors though. Between heals, armor, and buffs, they are virtually impossible to kill. Clerics are really hard early game, but become very powerful late game.


----------



## turrican9

I usually end up not playing games. I get bored really quickly, but I must say Skyrim was what I was missing... After several hundred hours in Oblivion + expansions, this game was what I really needed now...

That said, Fallout 3 + DLC and Fallout New Vegas has also given me many hours of pleasure... However, Skyrim stands in it's own league for me, and as I've said, not played one game this much, since Oblivion









Sadly I could never get to liking Morrowind as much..

I can only look forward to DLC and more mods for Skyrim. It has a huge replayability... Seeing as I played a sneaky/Archer type for my second Character, it was a whole other experience VS my One hand weapon/Destruction Magic Character. Also, I've almost not touched the mainquest (Appart from the first dragon after talking to the Jarl in Whiterun. This causing dragons to spawn around Skyrim) or the same quests with this second character... Only goes to show how huge this game really is.. Considering I probably had almost 80 hours for my first Character..

Another big factor for my second character is that I'm playing at Master Difficulty, making a whole new level of gaming VS Adept Level...

Really, I feel I can at least enjoy 30 + hours more with this Character alone... And next character will probably be a mage type. High Elf or something..

Really not enjoyed a game this much in years... And I really hope it get's the GOTY...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> OMG, me make a sexy dark haired goth?
> If i install a mod for clothing, how do i apply the clothes in game? Can i toggle between what i can wear within my inventory?


Here are some pictures for you:







Perhaps not completely Goth, but I think she is pretty.


----------



## BradleyW

First 2 pics are sexy. maybe better without the war paint on her face.

Seeexxxxyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> First 2 pics are sexy. maybe better without the war paint on her face.
> Seeexxxxyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought so too, but it looked a bit boring at first. Possibilities are endless however.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I thought so too, but it looked a bit boring at first. *Possibilities are endless* however.


Just within the game without any mods?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just within the game without any mods?


Still endless, though definitely not as pretty. The foreheads of the Bretons and Imperials look weird without mods.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Still endless, though definitely not as pretty. The foreheads of the Bretons and Imperials look weird without mods.


So tell me about Nords? Any good?
On those images, where any mods involved?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So tell me about Nords? Any good?
> On those images, where any mods involved?


Nords are good warriors (think vikings) and yes, all the mods were installed. After playing the game with mods, you really cannot play it without them.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Light weight Bretons seem to be smaller than any other race from a size standpoint. My female wizard (adorably cute) is a full head shorter than everyone else.


Hehe really? I didn't know that. I've made my cute character, she's called Muiri and looks like the Muiri in Markath. She's currently level 100 in most stats, has 1,000,000 gold and 100,000 carry weight. She's a killer.


----------



## turrican9

Well, my Wood elf is also almost a head shorter than most others in the game.. Little sneaky and archery specialist


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Also reading up on all the tweaks on the nVidia guides. Might tweak up that first and test stability, then add all the mods.


The only reason you would need to tweak it for your cards is AA quality. I've got dozens of high-res texture mods and i can play it comfortably with 1 480. 3 580s probably wouldn't even need to wake up from 2D clocks to max this game.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> *OC'ing Noob*
> First of all, gave you a + REP for all your hard effort.. Really appreciate it
> So I have a question for you, how many hours have you played this game, according to Steam? And how many Characters have you started? I think I have 126 hours according to Steam, and are playing my second character..
> 
> 
> 
> I have played about 211.8 total hours according to Steam and I have started 4 characters:
> 
> - Ranger
> - Paladin
> - Wizard
> - Cleric
> 
> The way I play is I create a player and avoid the main quest line while I explore the game with locations that relate to my desired class having priority. When I get bored (very easily achieved), I rename my Skyrim save folder and started a new class of character. This allows me to enjoy a wide variety of different quests and styles as well as discover a lot more places accumalatively. My highest level character is I think 45-46.
> 
> EDIT
> Just checked Steam profile and updated the number.
Click to expand...

Dude, with as many characters and saves as you probably have, you are in need of this. I use it and it saves me so much time switching characters. It's given me no trouble thus far and recommend it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nords are good warriors (think vikings) and yes, all the mods were installed. After playing the game with mods, you really cannot play it without them.


Did you require any of these gothic mods you spoke of in order to achieve such appearance for that charactor?
Erm...can Nords shoot fire from their hands? I've seen people do this on gameplay footage via youtube.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did you require any of these gothic mods you spoke of in order to achieve such appearance for that charactor?
> Erm...can Nords shoot fire from their hands? I've seen people do this on gameplay footage via youtube.


Any race can use magic. Some races are better at it (Bretons and High Elves).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Any race can use magic. Some races are better at it (Bretons and High Elves).


Cheers for clearing that up


----------



## _02

Yeah I have 4096x4096 rock textures, an entire HD texture pack and HD textures for everything I could find like food, books, urns, blood, magic impacts, gems, animals, sky, etc. Some UI tweaks, 4GB aware, high quality sounds, etc. There are so many changes available already.

Runs fine on a 1gb card and makes a huge difference in how the game looks. The only down side is that I about doubled my load time, but it is still under 30 seconds.


----------



## BradleyW

I get confused with all these mods.
All i can remember is the FX injector.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I get confused with all these mods.
> All i can remember is the FX injector.


My suggestion is to go to skyrim nexus all-time list and download those. They are generally the ones from established modelers and texture designers.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My suggestion is to go to skyrim nexus all-time list and download those. They are generally the ones from established modelers and texture designers.


I will do that. Thanks.
Also, upon that gothic charactor design, were you using the face texture mod?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will do that. Thanks.
> Also, upon that gothic charactor design, were you using the face texture mod?


I did use the bella beautiful female faces mod to get red of annoying forehead lines on some of the other races.


----------



## BradleyW

But with the Nords, their heads are normal without mods right, IIRC?


----------



## awdrifter

Just finished the Dragonslayer quest line.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's hard getting to Soverngard because they took away my follower. I had to constantly summon the Dremora to tank for me. The Nightingale blade was very useful here, I can do some close combat and save some potion and soul gems. Once I got to fighting Alduin, it's actually relatively easy because I have the other 3 NPCs to tank for me. I just drank some fortify potions, Dragonrend him down on the ground and keep hitting him with Incinerate. Took me only one try to kill him (on adept difficulty).

Apparently this is the end of the main quest line. It's kinda disappointing in the sense that it's over so quickly, and they didn't explain (or maybe I missed it) why I can kill Alduin but the people before me can't. As a Dragonborn the only advantage I had was able to absorb dragon's souls, but I didn't absorb Alduin's soul, and I didn't use the Elder Scroll, so it's not like he can be send forward in time again. So where did he go? Is he really dead?


























Soverngard looks very nice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But with the Nords, their heads are normal without mods right, IIRC?


Yes


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Just finished the Dragonslayer quest line.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard getting to Soverngard because they took away my follower. I had to constantly summon the Dremora to tank for me. The Nightingale blade was very useful here, I can do some close combat and save some potion and soul gems. Once I got to fighting Alduin, it's actually relatively easy because I have the other 3 NPCs to tank for me. I just drank some fortify potions, Dragonrend him down on the ground and keep hitting him with Incinerate. Took me only one try to kill him (on adept difficulty).
> Apparently this is the end of the main quest line. It's kinda disappointing in the sense that it's over so quickly, and they didn't explain (or maybe I missed it) why I can kill Alduin but the people before me can't. *As a Dragonborn the only advantage I had was able to absorb dragon's souls, but I didn't absorb Alduin's soul, and I didn't use the Elder Scroll, so it's not like he can be send forward in time again. So where did he go? Is he really dead?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soverngard looks very nice.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The dragonborn is supposed to be able to fully kill Alduin using the special shout that you learn.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The dragonborn is supposed to be able to fully kill Alduin using the special shout that you learn.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That is actually not true. Dragonrend does not kill any dragons. Dragonrend, especially if you read the words that make it up, serves to temporarily bind the dragon as mortal with finite life force. This causes them to become distracted or confused enough that they cannot focus on flying and are forced to land. It does not actually do any damage and simply forces them to land and stay on the ground as opposed to waiting for them to otherwise land.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That is actually not true. Dragonrend does not kill any dragons. Dragonrend, especially if you read the words that make it up, serves to temporarily bind the dragon as mortal with finite life force. This causes them to become distracted or confused enough that they cannot focus on flying and are forced to land. It does not actually do any damage and simply forces them to land and stay on the ground as opposed to waiting for them to otherwise land.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



in the quest line, when u talk to that dragon guy, he tells you that by using the shout...it is the only way to fully kill Alduin. i assumed it wouldn't hurt him but, like you said, it makes them mortal. Hence, he can be killed.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> in the quest line, when u talk to that dragon guy, he tells you that by using the shout...it is the only way to fully kill Alduin. i assumed it wouldn't hurt him but, like you said, it makes them mortal. Hence, he can be killed.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



But didn't the three people from a few hundred years ago also used Dragonrend on Alduin? All it did was immobilize him so they can use the Elder Scroll to send him forward in time. It didn't actually make him mortal, he's still a dragon (4th dimensional being?).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> in the quest line, when u talk to that dragon guy, he tells you that by using the shout...it is the only way to fully kill Alduin. i assumed it wouldn't hurt him but, like you said, it makes them mortal. Hence, he can be killed.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dragonrend allows you to get Alduin or other dragons on the ground to kill them. You are right in that regards. The dragon you spoke with on Throat of the World wasn't actually there when they used Dragonrend or what it actually does, which is why you have to learn it through Elder Scroll instead.


----------



## Simca

lolrend barely phases Elder Dragons. Sometimes they fly off into the sunset before ever landing. Seems to only work well on lesser dragons and an already landed Elder.

Also, I went from Bella's to Coverwomen mod. Better eyebrows and lashes. I think it also supports more races.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> lolrend barely phases Elder Dragons. Sometimes they fly off into the sunset before ever landing. Seems to only work well on lesser dragons and an already landed Elder.
> Also, I went from Bella's to Coverwomen mod. Better eyebrows and lashes. I think it also supports more races.


I am thinking about trying that as well. Can you post some screenshots later?


----------



## wanako

Bella's mod is awesome and all but I LOVED the Coverwomen mod. Looks so good. Maybe later tonight I'll post some pics of my Redguard. She's pretty badass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Bella's mod is awesome and all but I LOVED the Coverwomen mod. Looks so good. Maybe later tonight I'll post some pics of my Redguard. She's pretty badass.


Please do!


----------



## superhead91

I love it when you hit a dragon with dragonrend and they land on the other side of a mountain... Or when they attack you and you half kill them and all of a sudden they spy a bear a mile away and fly off to fight it instead.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I love it when you hit a dragon with dragonrend and they land on the other side of a mountain... Or when they attack you and you half kill them and all of a sudden they spy a bear a mile away and fly off to fight it instead.


Or whenever you get one in Winterhold, it makes a b-line straight to the College heights. How about when they die and don't give you a soul. They just sit there going Search Dragon. Or when the dragon is such a wuss, he prefers circling around his mountain roaring instead of fighting you.

Bottom line... dragons are annoying.


----------



## superhead91

At least they fixed the dragon skeletons so every time I go to the college of Winterhold there aren't 5 dragon skeletons clipping in and out of things.


----------



## Bigspender

any of you still getting skyrim crashing


----------



## WC_EEND

nope, haven't had any since I started using the 4GB skyrim launcher


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender*
> 
> any of you still getting skyrim crashing


Every now and then when I look around really fast the game make lock up and very rarely crash. I attribute that to my MANY mods, UGrid and other ini tweaks, as well as all my NV driver tweaks.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But with the Nords, their heads are normal without mods right, IIRC?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Ok mate thank you.


----------



## Simca

Spoiler: Coverwomen Pictures













































































































and just for lolz












Can you zoom in on my pics? I can't zoom in on my own pics.


----------



## MKHunt

When did Aela get so busty?


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Coverwomen Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you zoom in on my pics? I can't zoom in on my own pics.


Nope. But I can right-click and view picture tog see it in full size.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Skyrim Collectors Edition on sale at newegg, all platforms. Link to thread.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please do!


Level 30 Redguard, dual-wielding, archer, light armor, smithing and sneak. Very light restoration.

Here I'm using Coverwomen mod version #3.



I love short hair. I think colored women can pull it off so well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Level 30 Redguard, dual-wielding, archer, light armor, smithing and sneak. Very light restoration.
> Here I'm using Coverwomen mod version #3.


Halle Berry! lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here are some pictures of my ranger turned thief turned assassin:


----------



## Milamber

Is there anyway i can remove the disease known as lycanthropy? I decided I no longer werewolf


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is there anyway i can remove the disease known as lycanthropy? I decided I no longer werewolf





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Do the last mission for the head leader of the warewolf guild dudes. It's the cure for the curse.


----------



## TFL Replica

High Elf Mage, he has no face. By his will, Dragons fall from the sky and entire armies are reduced to dust.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do the last mission for the head leader of the warewolf guild dudes. It's the cure for the curse.


Thanks


----------



## Tnt6200

I'm wondering if the armor rating is really capped at 567 because there seems to be some debate on the subject. I'm sitting around 530 right now and I don't know if I should bother upgrading it more.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I'm wondering if the armor rating is really capped at 567 because there seems to be some debate on the subject. I'm sitting around 530 right now and I don't know if I should bother upgrading it more.


I've got 580 at the moment, and have had 1400 and I've not noticed much of a difference. I've heard the cap is 680 but who knows.


----------



## freddieja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I've got 580 at the moment, and have had 1400 and I've not noticed much of a difference. I've heard the cap is 680 but who knows.


I'm at 852 at the moment, juggernaut is at 3/5, could add 2 more perks and bring it up more but don't see the need to, wearing all heavy armor.


----------



## cyanmcleod

yeah, i have my armor over 600 just using light armor. the crafting system makes you super overpowered but i like it


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freddieja*
> 
> I'm at 852 at the moment, juggernaut is at 3/5, could add 2 more perks and bring it up more but don't see the need to, wearing all heavy armor.


Yeah, I've got two perks left related to armour in the Heavy Armour tree for +20% and +25% armor bonus, that should take me well past 1600. I know it doesn't do anything but it makes me feel powerful. I've got 580 w/ Dragonscale Armour. (No points in Light Armour though.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> yeah, i have my armor over 600 just using light armor. the crafting system makes you super overpowered but i like it


Ah cool, I've got 580 w/ a dragonscale set (no points in light armour). I'm using it for the thief quest line I'm doing right now.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've only got something like 200 with heavy armour with my latest character. But my smithing skill is still pretty low.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So apparently when you enter Markarth the first time and that Foresworn kills the Imperial tourist Margaret, you can actually save her by killing the foresworn agent first. She will give you a reward and thank you for saving her life. Surrounding dialogue also changes a bit.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently when you enter Markarth the first time and that Foresworn kills the Imperial tourist Margaret, you can actually save her by killing the foresworn agent first. She will give you a reward and thank you for saving her life. Surrounding dialogue also changes a bit.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



yup, first time i saw it happen i instantly reloaded, and jacked the guy up








a guy in the crowed gives you a note to meet him. not sure if this happens also if u let her die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, first time i saw it happen i instantly reloaded, and jacked the guy up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a guy in the crowed gives you a note to meet him. not sure if this happens also if u let her die.


The note will get dropped regardless. That is automatic to trigger the Foresworn Conspiracy quest.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently when you enter Markarth the first time and that Foresworn kills the Imperial tourist Margaret, you can actually save her by killing the foresworn agent first. She will give you a reward and thank you for saving her life. Surrounding dialogue also changes a bit.


I knew it felt weird just standing there and watching.

Darn, too late for me to re-load the save too!


----------



## lonnie5000

This is completely off topic, but I want a portable bedroll. Just like the one in Oblivion. Just put it down and go to sleep. Seems I'm always running through the woods in the dark.







But I don't want to go all the way to my house or an inn to sleep. With a portable bedroll I can sleep so I can run around the woods in the daytime. lol.









edit// Thought I found one it was for Oblivion.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I knew it felt weird just standing there and watching.
> 
> Darn, too late for me to re-load the save too!


I thought so too, but it simply happens too fast. Maybe once you attack him once he no longer tries to shank her and will aggro the player instead?


----------



## BradleyW

5 days till skyrim....i mean christmas...


----------



## TFL Replica

So apparently using lightning magic with the disintegration perk will make waves of invisible enemies spawn during fort battles. Had to watch where NPCs were firing their arrows to take out the rest.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> So apparently using lightning magic with the disintegration perk will make waves of invisible enemies spawn during fort battles. Had to watch where NPCs were firing their arrows to take out the rest.


Wow! I did not recall that ever happening to me. I will test that out tonight.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow! I did not recall that ever happening to me. I will test that out tonight.


I'm assuming it hasn't been fixed in the latest patch but I wouldn't know because I've held the patch back until I finish my first playthrough. To reproduce, simply go on a legion/stormcloak fort capturing mission and use chain lightning (with the perk) for every kill.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I'm assuming it hasn't been fixed in the latest patch but I wouldn't know because I've held the patch back until I finish my first playthrough. To reproduce, simply go on a legion/stormcloak fort capturing mission and use chain lightning (with the perk) for every kill.


I think I still have custom saves for the Civil War quest. I will try to test it out tonight.


----------



## BradleyW

Can you save your position anywhere just like fallout 3 and stalker games?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can you save your position anywhere just like fallout 3 and stalker games?


Yup. It has quicksaves, autosaves, regular saves and timer based autosaves.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can you save your position anywhere just like fallout 3 and stalker games?


Most of the time yes. There are several situations and locations where you cannot save.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Yup. It has quicksaves, autosaves, regular saves and timer based autosaves.


That's great news.

Edit: Cheers OC'ing noob. I take it that the situations are when your fighting a boss or on a short challange/level.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That's great news.
> Edit: Cheers OC'ing noob. I take it that the situations are when your fighting a boss or on a short challange/level.


Pretty much. Here are the situations:

- You are in a cutscene where you are forced to stand around and wait for conversations or events to finish
- There are enemies around you
- You are in battle already
- Unique locations that you can only leave after you beat the quest
- You are in mid jump

To make a custom save, you can launch the console and type in save fileName


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> This is completely off topic, but I want a portable bedroll. Just like the one in Oblivion. Just put it down and go to sleep. Seems I'm always running through the woods in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want to go all the way to my house or an inn to sleep. With a portable bedroll I can sleep so I can run around the woods in the daytime. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit// Thought I found one it was for Oblivion.


I manage to find a bandit camp, kill them, then take a little nap.


----------



## qbical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I manage to find a bandit camp, kill them, then take a little nap.


I hope you stole a few souls before your nap lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Pretty much. Here are the situations:
> - You are in a cutscene where you are forced to stand around and wait for conversations or events to finish
> - There are enemies around you
> - You are in battle already
> - Unique locations that you can only leave after you beat the quest
> - You are in mid jump
> To make a custom save, you can launch the console and type in save fileName


Sweet. Not too bad









Can't wait to design my Hot Goth Nord.


----------



## _02

Just wait (as in, command your character to wait 7 hours) until light


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> This is completely off topic, but I want a portable bedroll. Just like the one in Oblivion. Just put it down and go to sleep. Seems I'm always running through the woods in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't want to go all the way to my house or an inn to sleep. With a portable bedroll I can sleep so I can run around the woods in the daytime. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit// Thought I found one it was for Oblivion.


A sleeping bag would be totally epic.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qbical*
> 
> I hope you stole a few souls before your nap lol


I steal every soul, then immediately recharge my soul-stealing weapon. Fastest way to build enchanting i've found.

Slows down gameplay somewhat though.


----------



## Nnimrod

man I hate steam so much right now... indescribable...


----------



## Gunderman456

For those playing on Steam offline, Bethesda just released the 4 Gig Patch.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> For those playing on Steam offline, Bethesda just released the 4 Gig Patch.


Is that patch automatically downloaded by steam if the user in within online mode?


----------



## Gunderman456

It's automatic once you log into Steam, as it scans for the games you have with Steam and it automatically downloads and patches them.

I've been offline since Patch 1.1, since 1.2 broke things and 1.3 just fixed 1.2.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

I'm not getting the 4GB patch through here.

How do you know it's worked? Is it an option you can now just select or something?


----------



## BradleyW

Your game will be updated if your in online mode. You could reinstall the game and let steam DL all the patches on its own.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Definitely in online mode, im chatting on Steam and everything. Something weird is going on here.

How do you know if your copy of the game is 4GB aware?


----------



## goodwidp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Definitely in online mode, im chatting on Steam and everything. Something weird is going on here.
> How do you know if your copy of the game is 4GB aware?


I was in the same situation where Skyrim had not updated until I restarted Steam and it automatically downloaded the latest update upon startup. May be worth trying. Hope this helps.


----------



## WC_EEND

I just booted up my PC and steam immediately downloaded the patch, so maybe try rebooting steam?


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> Anybody know what the heck these little bouncing balls of light are? They followed me through out the the dungeon. It never said what they were though.


They will lead you to your destination









Thought that this was a good shot:


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Definitely in online mode, im chatting on Steam and everything. Something weird is going on here.
> How do you know if your copy of the game is 4GB aware?


Check your RAM usage maybe?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 5 days till skyrim....i mean christmas...


Time enough to get all you mods downloaded. So, the family wont see you till well after New Years, ha?

Have fun, its a great game









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> It's automatic once you log into Steam, as it scans for the games you have with Steam and it automatically downloads and patches them.
> I've been offline since Patch 1.1, since 1.2 broke things and 1.3 just fixed 1.2.


Wait, there is a new patch? I havent played for a couple of days and Im at work ATM... when did it land and what does it do?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Time enough to get all you mods downloaded. So, the family wont see you till well after New Years, ha?
> Have fun, its a great game


I totally know how that feels! I took a week vacation from work to play this game.







3-4 days later I emerged from the darkness of my room.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I totally know how that feels! I took a week vacation from work to play this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-4 days later I emerged from the darkness of my room.


Yep. Its kinda slow at work at this time of year, so i pulled an annual leave day last week and played for 12 hrs straight. Man, that was a very quick day.

This game is so addictive! I havent been this immersed in a game since... I cant remember


----------



## minivancan

I'll just leave this here :3 enjoi!


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Wait, there is a new patch? I havent played for a couple of days and Im at work ATM... when did it land and what does it do?


Today. Apparently it's their own 4gb address aware patch.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Today. Apparently it's their own 4gb address aware patch.


I had to take out my map interface mods but it seems to be working fine so far.


----------



## subassy

Usually you can force a patch by doing that "verify integrity" thing in steam. I've had to do that in the past to get a corrupted game to run again...just auto updated and it was good.


----------



## Thingamajig

Didn't Bethesda promise us a "surprise" after this patched was released?

I could've sworn they did.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Today. Apparently it's their own 4gb address aware patch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had to take out my map interface mods but it seems to be working fine so far.


Thanks guys, Ill get it tonight, when I get home









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Didn't Bethesda promise us a "*surprise*" after this patched was released?
> I could've sworn they did.


Awwww, dont say things like that. Ive had enough of Bethesda's "surprises"


----------



## james8

I don't play Skyrim but
Skyrim won IGN's best RPG and pc game of the year awards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Time enough to get all you mods downloaded. So, the family wont see you till well after New Years, ha?
> Have fun, its a great game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, there is a new patch? I havent played for a couple of days and Im at work ATM... when did it land and what does it do?


Yeah that's a good idea. I will start getting some mods on the hdd.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah that's a good idea. I will start getting some mods on the hdd.


You prolly already know but you can pop over to Skyrim Nexus and start downloading









http://www.skyrimnexus.com/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had to take out my map interface mods but it seems to be working fine so far.


So, we dont have to use the 4gb mod anymore, now that this patch is out?


----------



## Tnt6200

Speaking of armor rating cap, is there a cap on weapon damage? My armor rating is 618 now and my sword is about 190.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You prolly already know but you can pop over to Skyrim Nexus and start downloading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/
> So, we dont have to use the 4gb mod anymore, now that this patch is out?


That is correct.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Speaking of armor rating cap, is there a cap on weapon damage? My armor rating is 618 now and my sword is about 190.


I haven't noticed a limit yet as far as weapons goes, but I haven't been able to to find one better than my legendary dual enchanted daedric sword though among blades.

So I was spending some time at last with Skyrim's favorite jester and he is actually pretty funny. One comment of his that had me rolling was "Oh yes! You will be hearing voices in your head from now on! If only the rest of us was so lucky." Poor chap...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had to take out my map interface mods but it seems to be working fine so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is correct.
> I haven't noticed a limit yet as far as weapons goes, but I haven't been able to to find one better than my legendary dual enchanted daedric sword though among blades.
> So I was spending some time at last with Skyrim's favorite jester and he is actually pretty funny. One comment of his that had me rolling was "Oh yes! You will be hearing voices in your head from now on! If only the rest of us was so lucky." Poor chap...


Thanks OC'ing Noob.

Did anyone else want to kill the court wizard at Dragonreach? His voice acting is horrible and his lines are so bad. _"Straight to the point, I like that. Leave the details to your betters"._.. ahhhh, pompus git! I just want to take his head from his shoulders.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks OC'ing Noob.
> Did anyone else want to kill the court wizard at Dragonreach? His voice acting is horrible and his lines are so bad. _"Straight to the point, I like that. Leave the details to your betters"._.. ahhhh, pompus git! I just want to take his head from his shoulders.


Yes..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He hired bandits to kill me.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Yes..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He hired bandits to kill me.


Hahaha... I knew it there was something about him...

Maybe Ill just save myself the grief and kill him now.


----------



## Milamber

Thinking of loosing Lycanthropy since I want to feel rested from sleep and I never use Werewolf, has anyone else decided to loose Lycanthropy or would they recommend it







?


----------



## Nocturin

I purged my wolf at the same time I did the old man.

Never lost sleep over it .


----------



## Tnt6200

I've never used the power...I did the quest but I'm still a werewolf. Can someone tell me how to change back?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I purged my wolf at the same time I did the old man.
> 
> Never lost sleep over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How did you do that? I wanted to help the old Companion Harbinger but didnt know how.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I've never used the power...I did the quest but I'm still a werewolf. Can someone tell me how to change back?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Go back to that place and drop another witch head into the fire. This will cause your wolf to come out for you to put it down. How obedient of it right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> How did you do that? I wanted to help the old Companion Harbinger but didnt know how.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He had sent you on a mission to kill and collect the heads of those witches. Drop one in the fire first for himm then another one in there for you at your convenience.


----------



## steelbom

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In the forsworn quest in Markath, is it possible to kill the "prison leader" without being a Werewolf? He's pretty tough. I'm a warrior. I'll only have a Shiv... eh...


^^^


----------



## BradleyW

I've been on the skyrim nexus and there is simply too many to choose from.

What are the top 5 in general?
I know FXAA will be one of them.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the forsworn quest in Markath, is it possible to kill the "prison leader" without being a Werewolf? He's pretty tough. I'm a warrior. I'll only have a Shiv... eh...
> 
> 
> ^^^


Grab a pickaxe.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Grab a pickaxe.


The Shiv is stronger isn't it? lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've been on the skyrim nexus and there is simply too many to choose from.
> What are the top 5 in general?
> I know FXAA will be one of them.


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php

Those are the all time most endorsed so far.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The Shiv is stronger isn't it? lol


My mom always told me that two shivs was better than one. Actually, I might be remembering that wrong, but the advice still stands.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/top/alltime.php
> Those are the all time most endorsed so far.


Ok, i see the 4GB patch. That has become official right, via *auto* steam update?
Also, for ambient occlusion, do i still have to force it on via Nvidia CP as instructed in the beta driver release notes. Just wondering if anyone knows?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ok, i see the 4GB patch. That has become official right, via *auto* steam update?
> Also, for ambient occlusion, do i still have to force it on via Nvidia CP as instructed in the beta driver release notes. Just wondering if anyone knows?


- Yes
- AO is purely Nvidia, so the patch changes nothing. You will still have to force it via NV CP.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Yes
> - AO is purely Nvidia, so the patch changes nothing. You will still have to force it via NV CP.


Thanks man!
rep.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The Shiv is stronger isn't it? lol


It is indeed. My bad.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He had sent you on a mission to kill and collect the heads of those witches. Drop one in the fire first for himm then another one in there for you at your convenience.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I think I went on that mission but the other Companion sent me on it. After I killed all the witches, I did search them but there was no option to take any heads... that I could see anyway.

If that was the mission, can I go back to the cave and take the heads?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I went on that mission but the other Companion sent me on it. After I killed all the witches, I did search them but there was no option to take any heads... that I could see anyway.
> If that was the mission, can I go back to the cave and take the heads?


Should be able to.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Should be able to.


Great, Ill see if I cant help the old man out... he is a nice 'ol fellow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Great, Ill see if I cant help the old man out... he is a nice 'ol fellow.


Should have been four of them.


----------



## adamkatt

Can't wait to get this

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Olepolecat

Yah! I'm glad the official 4GB Aware patch is out, I couldn't get RadeonPro to work correctly with the unofficial patch file. Works perfectly now.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Should have been four of them.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There was one when I entered the cave, two at ground level and other two in the chamber... several skeletons as well. There where a mix of corpses in the chamber, Bretons, Nords etc.


----------



## Demented

OK, what the hell happened? I was playing fine earlier today at home on my desktop, after playing all night at work on my laptop. I stopped playing at home at about 1pm, and then I went to bed. Just got up a little, read the info about the new 4gb patch, and proceeded to launch Steam, accidentally with the old 4gb launcher. That shouldn't make a difference, but my loading screen has a blue tinge, as well as the game. However, this is ONLY when I launch Skyrim. I'm updating the game on my laptop now to see if it's the update, or my one desktop monitor.

Laptop took the update, and launched with no tinge. Just lauched Dirt 2 on my desktop and no tinge either, so it's something just with Skyrim. I'm going to try and restart my desktop, and try again. Maybe launching with the old 4gb launcher messed something up temporarily.

Also, I don't think it could be any of my mods, since I am running the same exact mods on both rigs.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My mom always told me that two shivs was better than one. Actually, I might be remembering that wrong, but the advice still stands.


Rofl, all right... thanks I'll see if I can get my hands on two...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> It is indeed. My bad.


Haha k


----------



## Demented

As far as my issue, it wound up being that the newly updated tesv.exe was now working with FXAA Injector, that I had turned up to max in all items when it wasn't working for me. So I got that sorted, and I like the base Injector settings, but it doesn't allow my Afterburner OSD to appear. I'm kind of worried about my temps since one of my 5870's fans broke, and I have a rigged old cooler master fan in it's place. Each card has two fans, but this one that I rigged, while higher RPM, I don't think is doing as sufficient cooling as the stock one did. The temps are higher, not dangerous, but I like to monitor.

Is there something I can tweak in the Afterburner or OSD server settings to allow it to work?


----------



## Tnt6200

I changed around a few of my perks using the console because I accidently got some that I didn't want.







I also made a new set of Daedric armor for when I get 100 enchanting. I upgraded it and the armor bonus is 592 with all the heavy armor perks I want.







The set I'm wearing now comes out to 615 because I put a Heavy Armor enchantment on it.

EDIT: The armor rating on my current set is actually 687.


----------



## dave12

Checked the news thread about the new Nvijya betas and I didn't see much. Anyone have any feedback?


----------



## mxthunder

Does this sneaky new 4gb patch require me to re-install some mods? I know some of my mods stuck, but I could swear my high res texture pack is not working.

This patch also broke my unofficial 4gb fix. Get some kind of LAA flag error.


----------



## _02

Does anyone else find Belethor to be a little creepy?

"Odds and ends, _that sort of thing_"

:shudder:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> I know some of my mods stuck, but I could swear my high res texture pack is not working.


Check your /data/textures/.. directories to make sure the texture files are there.

If they are, that's all you can really do unless they introduced Archive invalidation or something, but then all texture mods would break.


----------



## Milamber

I'm using latest betas and I had to reapply my shader injector. Other than that all other mods are working just fine.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Does anyone else find Belethor to be a little creepy?
> "Odds and ends, _that sort of thing_"
> :shudder:


All traders are a bit dodgy when you consider the fact that they stock filled soul gems and lockpicks.


----------



## Mongol

I hope Bethesda releases a patch that will natively support surround/eyefinity.

The only way to run it is by modding the .ini file and running that WSG forum fix, yes?


----------



## BradleyW

I was thinking of using the skyrim HD pack with FXAA! Good combo?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I was thinking of using the skyrim HD pack with FXAA! Good combo?


Worked for me.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm not using enough mods, and i forget to update them. The game is so new the updates happen really quickly.


----------



## Gunderman456

To those that have upgraded to the new 1.3.10, 4 Gig LAA Skyrim Patch and are then having difficulties launching the game from the desktop shortcut or from within Steam;

I suffered this consequence yesterday.

Launch Steam, right click on Skyrim, chose Properties, click on Local Files and chose Verify Integrity of Game Cash. When I did that, one file was broken/missing and after looking into my Steam/Skyrim folder the TESV.exe file had appeared. I made a shortcut to desktop of the new file and now I can launch the game again.

I can't understand how these glitches persist and a normal guy would either Google this (like I did), or most likely give up in frustration, and all after a patch that was supposed to fix things, not bork the game and further impose on the player.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> I can't understand how these glitches persist and a normal guy would either Google this (like I did), or most likely give up in frustration, and all after a patch that was supposed to fix things, not bork the game and further impose on the player.


Fixes and patches break things in ALL software. It is an illusion that everyone is broken and no one is working fine, you just hear feedback from people who have it broken constantly and people who it fixes the game for are busy playing.

With something this complex it is to be expected, and it probably works fine for most people. Every time they rolled out a patch or bug fix in the software I used to support we get inundated with problems and it seems like a mess, when in reality only 2% of people are having issues.


----------



## Phaelynar

Bought Skyrim from Amazon yesterday. Should be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> To those that have upgraded to the new 1.3.10, 4 Gig LAA Skyrim Patch and are then having difficulties launching the game from the desktop shortcut or from within Steam;
> I suffered this consequence yesterday.
> Launch Steam, right click on Skyrim, chose Properties, click on Local Files and chose Verify Integrity of Game Cash. When I did that, one file was broken/missing and after looking into my Steam/Skyrim folder the TESV.exe file had appeared. I made a shortcut to desktop of the new file and now I can launch the game again.
> I can't understand how these glitches persist and a normal guy would either Google this (like I did), or most likely give up in frustration, and all after a patch that was supposed to fix things, not bork the game and further impose on the player.


Bethesda QA has always been beyond poor and their games persistently buggy. I always buy their games with the expectations that it is going to be bugged to hell an back and that my resolutions will come from the modding community. It didn't help that with Skyrim, we have to go through that ******ed Steam auto-update for patches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Fixes and patches break things in ALL software. It is an illusion that everyone is broken and no one is working fine, you just hear feedback from people who have it broken constantly and people who it fixes the game for are busy playing.
> With something this complex it is to be expected, and it probably works fine for most people. Every time they rolled out a patch or bug fix in the software I used to support we get inundated with problems and it seems like a mess, when in reality only 2% of people are having issues.


While it is expected for a few bugs/glitches to exist, this statement is not exactly fair either. Bethesda's QA has always been crap and their patches tend to break far more than they fix. They have very similar issues across the board with every game they released which is why the modding community is always so quick to fix things. That being said, it is a testament to the game itself that we still invest so much time and receive so much pleasure from a game more bug infected than a stray dog.


----------



## Mudfrog

After around 115-120 hours of playing the game is starting to lose it's luster for me. I prefer exploring over quests. I have a bunch of quests still to do but I would imagine there is only a few places left to find. Time to move on until an expansion comes..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> After around 115-120 hours of playing the game is starting to lose it's luster for me. I prefer exploring over quests. I have a bunch of quests still to do but I would imagine there is only a few places left to find. Time to move on until an expansion comes..


If you enjoy exploring, my suggestion is to download some of the new dungeon or location mods that are available on Skyrim Nexus or wait for the CK to be released.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Worked for me.


Sweet. I will download them tonight!


----------



## Doodlebro

Does anybody know why light sources can be such a huge frame killer on minimal hardware? There has to be something we can do about it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> Does anybody know why light sources can be such a huge frame killer on minimal hardware? There has to be something we can do about it


Lighting and shadows always seem to be demanding. All you can do is run the game in low settings or maybe look into the .ini file and make some changes through that.


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Lighting and shadows always seem to be demanding. All you can do is run the game in low settings or maybe look into the .ini file and make some changes through that.


The lighting in this game is SO HORRIBLY unoptimized for lower spec hardware. we're talking about a drop of like 60 fps here haha


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> The lighting in this game is SO HORRIBLY unoptimized for lower spec hardware. we're talking about a drop of like 60 fps here haha


Maybe its due to the old arctechture of older hardware in comparison with modern based programming and coding?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> Does anybody know why light sources can be such a huge frame killer on minimal hardware? There has to be something we can do about it


I think it's because they cast shadows, which can get really hard to compute when they get complex.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## BradleyW

Yes they do cast shadows, that's why i mensioned shadows in my previous post, it is all connected lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Maybe its due to the old arctechture of older hardware in comparison with modern based programming and coding?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*
> 
> The lighting in this game is SO HORRIBLY unoptimized for lower spec hardware. we're talking about a drop of like 60 fps here haha


Sort of true. Both the lighting and shadows are horrible in Skyrim, probably so they can run smoothly on consoles. This is why there are so many ini tweaks for shadow and why NV has AO profile now for Skyrim. There are tweaks that improve quality obviously, but only higher end systems can handle some of those tweaks, especially distance light and shadow rendering tweaks.


----------



## BradleyW

Nvidia have just released the beta drivers to further increase the AO profile effectiveness


----------



## goobergump

Got bored of my 2 handed late game, dual weapon is so much more fun. I haven't beaten the game yet, but I'm pretty sure I'll finish the main quest on my dual.

btw...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The frost troll on the way to High Hrothgar is so OP, had to bump difficulty down a notch, and freaking use flames. I'm not a magic user at all


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Got bored of my 2 handed late game, dual weapon is so much more fun. I haven't beaten the game yet, but I'm pretty sure I'll finish the main quest on my dual.
> btw...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The frost troll on the way to High Hrothgar is so OP, had to bump difficulty down a notch, and freaking use flames. I'm not a magic user at all


Fire enchanted weapons do mad damage to it as well.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah fire is the way to kill trolls, I was reading random books in some cave and it pretty much said fire fire fire!, they regen health pretty quick too so you can't back off to heal yourself, got to kill them quick ;l


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Yeah fire is the way to kill trolls, I was reading random books in some cave and it pretty much said fire fire fire!, they regen health pretty quick too so you can't back off to heal yourself, got to kill them quick ;l


Yup! Damage health regeneration items and poisons are also really useful against trolls as well.


----------



## TFL Replica

There's a perk in destruction magic which makes two handed spells stun enemies. Most OP perk in the entire game. As long as you have mana (say hello to most OP racial perk: Highborn) nothing can touch you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's a perk in destruction magic which makes two handed spells stun enemies. Most OP perk in the entire game. As long as you have mana (say hello to most OP racial perk: Highborn) nothing can touch you.


I would argue that the Shadow Warrior perk is by far the most OP. I took out an entire group of Foresworn soldiers by repeatedly crouching and slitting each one's throats.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's a perk in destruction magic which makes two handed spells stun enemies. Most OP perk in the entire game. As long as you have mana (say hello to most OP racial perk: Highborn) nothing can touch you.


Actually the most OP racial perk is Berserker rage, x2 damage, take 1/2 damage. Also stacks with other + damage buffs. Highborn becomes useless if you enchant rings for - cost. Berserker rage owns no matter what.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Actually the most OP racial perk is Berserker rage, x2 damage, take 1/2 damage. Also stacks with other + damage buffs. Highborn becomes useless if you enchant rings for - cost. Berserker rage owns no matter what.


Does it apply to ranged damage too?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> There's a perk in destruction magic which makes two handed spells stun enemies. Most OP perk in the entire game. As long as you have mana (say hello to most OP racial perk: Highborn) nothing can touch you.


Nah, the most OP perk is the dual enchanting one.

Make a daedric sword and armor, make a alchemy potion to fortify enchantment, enchant something to fortify alchemy, make a much stronger enchanting potion and a smithing potion, enchant some fortify smithing gear, and improve all your weapons/armor with your 200 or 300 smithing skill.

In the end, you get god items that max your armor rating and kill nearly everything in one hit.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Nah, the most OP perk is the dual enchanting one.
> Make a daedric sword and armor, make a alchemy potion to fortify enchantment, enchant something to fortify alchemy, make a much stronger enchanting potion and a smithing potion, enchant some fortify smithing gear, and improve all your weapons/armor with your 200 or 300 smithing skill.
> In the end, you get god items that max your armor rating and kill nearly everything in one hit.


That's grinding VS instant gratification.


----------



## Nocturin

I'll take instant gratification for 200


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Nah, the most OP perk is the dual enchanting one.
> Make a daedric sword and armor, make a alchemy potion to fortify enchantment, enchant something to fortify alchemy, make a much stronger enchanting potion and a smithing potion, enchant some fortify smithing gear, and improve all your weapons/armor with your 200 or 300 smithing skill.
> In the end, you get god items that max your armor rating and kill nearly everything in one hit.


IMHO enchanted and smithing perks are still both relatively useless unless you have the combat skills to back it up. My assassin's ability to one shot dragons comes more from my ability to land a guaranteed x30 damage backstab (it admittedly utilizes a clever combination of spells, perks, and armor of course) rather than simply having a legendary dual enchanted daedric dagger.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> Got bored of my 2 handed late game, dual weapon is so much more fun. I haven't beaten the game yet, but I'm pretty sure I'll finish the main quest on my dual.
> btw...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The frost troll on the way to High Hrothgar is so OP, had to bump difficulty down a notch, and freaking use flames. I'm not a magic user at all





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just went around it. There is a part where you can go off the path and climb right over him.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just went around it. There is a part where you can go off the path and climb right over him.


The funny part was that I could kill a dragon, but a troll pwned me.

So I snuck and he/it got an arrow in the knee.

It was effective.

EDIT: does anyone else put arrows in the knees of the guards that say this?


----------



## WC_EEND

I have yet to meet a guard that says it, so no


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I have yet to meet a guard that says it, so no


If you have high adventure traits, meaning you travel and explore a lot, guards will make adventure comments to you. One of them is the infamous arrow quote once you explored enough.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goobergump*
> 
> btw...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The frost troll on the way to High Hrothgar is so OP, had to bump difficulty down a notch, and freaking use flames. I'm not a magic user at all





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I dont even bother trying to fight it. I just run past it...











As you know, you can collect poison from frost spiders and apply it to weapons. Can you do this for arrows? Everytime I try it, I think applies it to the bow???


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just went around it. There is a part where you can go off the path and climb right over him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even bother trying to fight it. I just run past it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, you can collect poison from frost spiders and apply it to weapons. Can you do this for arrows? Everytime I try it, I think applies it to the bow???


Cowards! I can't wait for you guys to take an arrow in the knee trying to sneak past the next one!







JK btw.









Poisons only apply to weapons. Arrows are considered ammo by Skyirm.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *Cowards! I can't wait for you guys to take an arrow in the knee trying to sneak past the next one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Poisons only apply to weapons. Arrows are considered ammo by Skyirm.


Pfft... Discretion is the better part of valour and he who fights and runs away blah, blah, blah









Re: arrows... oh poop.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Pfft... Discretion is the better part of valour and he who fights and runs away blah, blah, blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: arrows... oh poop.


Poisons still apply though, I use them with the bound bow  (done trying to wrap my mind how that one works, etheral.... nah.... not even going to try)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you apply poison to a bow, you can still shoot poison arrows. For bound weapons, it is because you are literally conjuring a daedric bow from the Oblivion plane for a limited amount of time. It may be "ethereal" but it is still a "weapon" and therefor poison applies.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Poisons still apply though, I use them with the bound bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (done trying to wrap my mind how that one works, etheral.... nah.... not even going to try)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you apply poison to a bow, you can still shoot poison arrows. For bound weapons, it is because you are literally conjuring a daedric bow from the Oblivion plane for a limited amount of time. It may be "ethereal" but it is still a "weapon" and therefor poison applies.


Okay, so I can use poisons on arrows... kewl.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Okay, so I can use poisons on arrows... kewl.


No. You can use poison on bows to shoot poisonous arrows.









To be more specific, your poisoned bow will shoot ONE arrow with poison effect!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No. You can use poison on bows to shoot poisonous arrows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be more specific, your poisoned bow will shoot ONE arrow with poison effect!


Gotcha


----------



## Nocturin

Just 1 arrow?!

wow.

Where's that green frog when you need them?

SHould replaced the spiders with poisonious frogs. Much better that way.

(Don't lick the toads!)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Just 1 arrow?!
> 
> wow.
> 
> Where's that green frog when you need them?
> 
> SHould replaced the spiders with poisonious frogs. Much better that way.
> 
> (Don't lick the toads!)


Poisoned bows are typically not worth the effort unless it is a paralysis poison or a fail safe in case the arrow doesn't instantly kill them.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Poisoned bows are typically not worth the effort unless it is a paralysis poison or a fail safe in case the arrow doesn't instantly kill them.


Now I have that 80's song by ABC... "shoot that poison arrow through my heart..." running in my head ahhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Now I have that 80's song by ABC... "shoot that poison arrow through my heart..." running in my head ahhhhhhhhhh!!


Coincidentally, it is hilarious that I can make a pin cushion out of their heart or noggin with steel or iron arrows and they can survive. I don't care that they are made of "only" iron or steel; if a guy's head or chest is full of arrows, he needs to go down now!


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently when you enter Markarth the first time and that Foresworn kills the Imperial tourist Margaret, you can actually save her by killing the foresworn agent first. She will give you a reward and thank you for saving her life. Surrounding dialogue also changes a bit.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Do you still get the mission to meet the guy at the shrine of Talos if you kill the assassin first?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still get the mission to meet the guy at the shrine of Talos if you kill the assassin first?


Yes, that happens regardless of how that incident turns out.


----------



## turrican9

Just played the game a couple of hours without using the 4GB awareness mod, since Bethesda announced the latest patch had it built-in. So it worked just fine. No crashes to desktop


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Just played the game a couple of hours without using the 4GB awareness mod, since Bethesda announced the latest patch had it built-in. So it worked just fine. No crashes to desktop


Excellent!

Bethesda fixing Skyrim, one bug at a time


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Excellent!
> Bethesda fixing Skyrim, one bug at a time


As long as it does not involve over 9,000 new ones, I am fine with that.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As long as it does not involve over 9,000 new ones, I am fine with that.


Good gods, could you image that?


----------



## Nocturin

this is something I don't understand. why not 2gb(now changed to 4gb) only?

Why not make it so it can utilize all availible resources?

i.e use 16gb or ram if you have 16gb.

why limit to 4gb?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> this is something I don't understand. why not 2gb(now changed to 4gb) only?
> 
> Why not make it so it can utilize all availible resources?
> 
> i.e use 16gb or ram if you have 16gb.
> 
> why limit to 4gb?


I may be wrong but the game is 32 bit and is not able to access more than 3.5 Gb (4gb) ram.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> this is something I don't understand. why not 2gb(now changed to 4gb) only?
> 
> Why not make it so it can utilize all availible resources?
> 
> i.e use 16gb or ram if you have 16gb.
> 
> why limit to 4gb?


Even though 64 bit os is getting quite common now, there are still a bunch of 32 bit ones out there also and Beth probably don't want to limit their market share so much by making it a 64 bit client.

New patch its awesome anyway. Fxaa and the hd textures and nota single ctd yet. Problem is I keep stopping to stare at the scenery.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentium-David

I'm having a crappy day and I'm trying to help my buddy so i'd really appreciate some help. I lent him my old gaming rig. It's got a stock E8400, 8GB 1066, and a stock BFG GTX 260. for the first month it ran perfectly fine. Now, it freezes sometimes instantly and sometimes after 2 hours. It's really random and you have to hit the reset button on the computer. Anyone have any ideas? The drivers on the video card are the newest ones and he has XP 64 bit. I'm thinking it's possible that he doesn't have the internet and runs it through steam in offline mode?


----------



## BradleyW

@OC'ing Noob.
Which look out of the 4 did you download in order to help achieve that goth bird you made for me that time?
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3563


----------



## Slightly skewed

Finally some decent looking Daedric armor. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3104


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Finally some decent looking Daedric armor.


Wicked looking armour!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David*
> 
> I'm having a crappy day and I'm trying to help my buddy so i'd really appreciate some help. I lent him my old gaming rig. It's got a stock E8400, 8GB 1066, and a stock BFG GTX 260. for the first month it ran perfectly fine. Now, it freezes sometimes instantly and sometimes after 2 hours. It's really random and you have to hit the reset button on the computer. Anyone have any ideas? The drivers on the video card are the newest ones and he has XP 64 bit. I'm thinking it's possible that he doesn't have the internet and runs it through steam in offline mode?


Did you mean to post this here?


----------



## BradleyW

Can Nords aqquire/wear deadric armor


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can Nords aqquire/wear deadric armor


Yep. I believe every race can wear any armour.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can Nords aqquire/wear deadric armor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yep. I believe every race can wear any armour.


Agreed - any race can wear any armour.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Finally some decent looking Daedric armor. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3104


omgawwwd


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wow that armor looks absolutely evil!


----------



## lonnie5000

I'm lovin the new daedric armor! It looks sinister.







Just downloaded it. lol.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Anyone know the purpose of chopping wood?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Anyone know the purpose of chopping wood?


You can sell chopped wood at either whoever runs the mill, or general stores. It's not much per 2 wood, but it's something.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Anyone know the purpose of chopping wood?


Vanilla, it's pretty much worthless, but some smithing mods that allow you to make arrows and staves require firewood as a reagent.


----------



## Tnt6200

Soooo...I made a new character to play around with the console, but my main character's auto/quick saves got replaced.







I lost about 6-7 hrs of gameplay. I guess it could have been worse.


----------



## BlackVenom

The first day I thought I had been playing for a long time and i checked on Steam and it had been 84min. Next time I checked it was 16hr. F'kin pro.









Love the game, wish it had better menu's. Hate clicking on something and it exiting. I take it they were made for consoles/controllers?


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> The first day I thought I had been playing for a long time and i checked on Steam and it had been 84min. Next time I checked it was 16hr. F'kin pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the game, wish it had better menu's. Hate clicking on something and it exiting. I take it they were made for consoles/controllers?


Yeah its a console port









Dang good one though, and using sky ui inventory mod helps a bit. It even has a search filter and they are working on a mod for the magic menu. As my main character is a witch, I say its sorely needed.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentium-David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium-David*
> 
> I'm having a crappy day and I'm trying to help my buddy so i'd really appreciate some help. I lent him my old gaming rig. It's got a stock E8400, 8GB 1066, and a stock BFG GTX 260. for the first month it ran perfectly fine. Now, it freezes sometimes instantly and sometimes after 2 hours. It's really random and you have to hit the reset button on the computer. Anyone have any ideas? The drivers on the video card are the newest ones and he has XP 64 bit. I'm thinking it's possible that he doesn't have the internet and runs it through steam in offline mode?


Quote:


> Did you mean to post this here?


lol yeah, my friend plays Skyrim


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Anyone know the purpose of chopping wood?


The answers given, and improving longbows (which are pretty rubbish anywya)


----------



## Slow*Jim

Odd. One would think it would help build strength or some other stat. For the miniscule amount of $$ you get from selling the wood, it's a complete waste.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Odd. One would think it would help build strength or some other stat. For the miniscule amount of $$ you get from selling the wood, it's a complete waste.


Hard work usually doesn't pay well, especially in the TES world where everything is prime for um... borrowing permanently?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> Odd. One would think it would help build strength or some other stat. For the miniscule amount of $$ you get from selling the wood, it's a complete waste.


It would improve stats if there were any left after the great streamlining cleanse.


----------



## Slow*Jim

que?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*
> 
> que?


I'm assuming Skyrim isn't your first TES game. Previous TES games had a wide assortment of stats like Strength, Endurance, Agility, Luck, Willpower, etc... All of that was removed in favor of health, magicka and stamina which are only improved by a fixed amount on each level up.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> I'm lovin the new daedric armor! It looks sinister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just downloaded it. lol.


If you download it, can you just wear it (Appear in Inventory) or does it just change the textures of the armor and you still have to out and find it and so on?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If you download it, can you just wear it (Appear in Inventory) or does it just change the textures of the armor and you still have to out and find it and so on?


I'm pretty sure it just changes the texture. I don't have it myself. But if you want free armor you can always use the console.








http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Item_Codes_%28Skyrim%29


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If you download it, can you just wear it (Appear in Inventory) or does it just change the textures of the armor and you still have to out and find it and so on?


All you have to do is wear the normal daedric armor. It will act as a visual substitute and look different once they wear it.


----------



## BioZeke

Hey guys! I've been playing Skyrim for a while now (and loving the HELL out of it!) and am in the market for some mods. But I'd love some of your opinions. (OC'ing Noob, here's lookin' at you lol)

I'm running on my sig rig and am wondering what mods I can/should use to make the game look a bit better, without 10 FPS. There are so many and it seems a bit daunting, but what do you guys think my 560ti can handle on a 1920x1080 resolution?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been playing Skyrim for a while now (and loving the HELL out of it!) and am in the market for some mods. But I'd love some of your opinions. (OC'ing Noob, here's lookin' at you lol)
> I'm running on my sig rig and am wondering what mods I can/should use to make the game look a bit better, without 10 FPS. There are so many and it seems a bit daunting, but what do you guys think my 560ti can handle on a 1920x1080 resolution?


You should be able run most if not all of the simple retextures without too much performance loss. The real performance hit comes in when you start making rendering adjustments (shadow tweaks, distance rendering tweaks, lighting changes, UGrid) and your video card actually has to render those enhancements real time. This includes water surface texture mods as well since there is a lot of water surface in Skyrim. My suggestion is that you first start with shadow tweaks distance rendering. Leave AO and UGrid unchanged for now. If that seems fine, load the other textures and models (water retex is great, but water still looks great vanilla so not much loss) and see how it continues to run. If that works, put on the water retex and then see how it goes. AO looks great but there will definitely be a performance hit and UGrid is a HUGE hit.


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You should be able run most if not all of the simple retextures without too much performance loss. The real performance hit comes in when you start making rendering adjustments (shadow tweaks, distance rendering tweaks, lighting changes, UGrid) and your video card actually has to render those enhancements real time. This includes water surface texture mods as well since there is a lot of water surface in Skyrim. My suggestion is that you first start with shadow tweaks distance rendering. Leave AO and UGrid unchanged for now. If that seems fine, load the other textures and models (water retex is great, but water still looks great vanilla so not much loss) and see how it continues to run. If that works, put on the water retex and then see how it goes. AO looks great but there will definitely be a performance hit and UGrid is a HUGE hit.


So you're saying just tweak the .ini files to change some of the video settings and not worry about mods? (other than the water retexture, should I be able to run it)

I hear talk about a lot of texture mods and what not, but you're saying I'm only capable of .ini tweaks..correct? (Just trying to gain an understanding of what I can and can't do


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> Hey guys! I've been playing Skyrim for a while now (and loving the HELL out of it!) and am in the market for some mods. But I'd love some of your opinions. (OC'ing Noob, here's lookin' at you lol)
> I'm running on my sig rig and am wondering what mods I can/should use to make the game look a bit better, without 10 FPS. There are so many and it seems a bit daunting, but what do you guys think my 560ti can handle on a 1920x1080 resolution?


I used to have a ton of texture mods. GPU definitely was not a limiting factor. I probably saw an average of 70-90% usage. I think my hard drive was at that point and it stuttered like hell after I'd load an area for a good 30 seconds, so I removed them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> So you're saying just tweak the .ini files to change some of the video settings and not worry about mods? (other than the water retexture, should I be able to run it)
> I hear talk about a lot of texture mods and what not, but you're saying I'm only capable of .ini tweaks..correct? (Just trying to gain an understanding of what I can and can't do


This is actually what I was trying to say:

- Most models and textures are more or less static and will not cause significant performance hits
- Performance hits come from dynamic visual enhancements that need to be real time (shadows, water surface, lighting, ect)
- Make shadow and lighting tweaks first before mods to find out how it will perform; if it performs OK, load mods and then check again
- If tweaks are too much, then back off a bit and find your computer's sweet spot so to speak of what it can do
- Once you get tweaks running smoothly, load the texture mods and models but leave mods like water retex and interface mods alone
- If your game still works great, put in those dynamic mods and then take a look
- UGrid probably will not work for you at that resolution, but AO may still be OK for you to turn on


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is actually what I was trying to say:
> - Most models and textures are more or less static and will not cause significant performance hits
> - Performance hits come from dynamic visual enhancements that need to be real time (shadows, water surface, lighting, ect)
> - Make shadow and lighting tweaks first before mods to find out how it will perform; if it performs OK, load mods and then check again
> - If tweaks are too much, then back off a bit and find your computer's sweet spot so to speak of what it can do
> - Once you get tweaks running smoothly, load the texture mods and models but leave mods like water retex and interface mods alone
> - If your game still works great, put in those dynamic mods and then take a look
> - UGrid probably will not work for you at that resolution, but AO may still be OK for you to turn on


Perfect, I can't thank you enough! I'll mess with these and see what I come out with


----------



## WC_EEND

I was actually considering using an UGrid tweak as well, but after reading your explanation OC'ing Noob, I guess I'd better not (unless having 2GB of VRAM helps in that case)


----------



## Rowey

Made some dragon armor for me' pal.


----------



## Baasha

nvm..


----------



## wanako

I also have a 560Ti and a 2500K and have been able to run a Ton of graphics mods, Performance level AO (Quality really bogged it down), some ini tweaks, all graphics at High, 2x AA, 4x AF, FXAA injector and uGrid at default. Some of the bigger texture mods I have is Skyrim HD Full, Vurt's Flora Mod, and some other hi-res mods for gear, floors, wood and all kinds of stuff. It's kept my system near 60FPS except heavy places like Markarth where I tend to go down to about 40FPS, but then again I run at 1680x1050. It shouldn't be much different for you though. 560Ti are very robust and take this game very decently.

Like OC Noob said, uGrid Mod will not work for us with 560's not even with the 2GB version. Only those with maybe 580's + or SLI'd systems will be able to use it without much issue. We just don't have the processing power for such a powerful mod. Personally, even with uGrid 5 (default) it looks spectacular.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I was actually considering using an UGrid tweak as well, but after reading your explanation OC'ing Noob, I guess I'd better not (unless having 2GB of VRAM helps in that case)


You can try it, just make sure to backup your save files first because tweaking UGrid causes irreversible effects on your existing saves.

EDIT: Well.... not entirely true, but the workaround is annoying.


----------



## BioZeke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I also have a 560Ti and a 2500K and have been able to run a Ton of graphics mods, Performance level AO (Quality really bogged it down), some ini tweaks, all graphics at High, 2x AA, 4x AF, FXAA injector and uGrid at default. Some of the bigger texture mods I have is Skyrim HD Full, Vurt's Flora Mod, and some other hi-res mods for gear, floors, wood and all kinds of stuff. It's kept my system near 60FPS except heavy places like Markarth where I tend to go down to about 40FPS, but then again I run at 1680x1050. It shouldn't be much different for you though. 560Ti are very robust and take this game very decently.
> Like OC Noob said, uGrid Mod will not work for us with 560's not even with the 2GB version. Only those with maybe 580's + or SLI'd systems will be able to use it without much issue. We just don't have the processing power for such a powerful mod. Personally, even with uGrid 5 (default) it looks spectacular.


You know, I've thought about downgrading from a 23" monitor so that I can adjust my resolution to 1680x1050. Seems like it would better suit my setup.









A couple of questions: First, what's your 2500k clocked at? Do you have the 290 Nvidia beta drivers for the AO?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can try it, just make sure to backup your save files first because tweaking UGrid causes irreversible effects on your existing saves.
> EDIT: Well.... not entirely true, but the workaround is annoying.


ah yes, according to what I've read the workaround involves quite a bit of fiddling with console commands, right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> ah yes, according to what I've read the workaround involves quite a bit of fiddling with console commands, right?


It was annoying so I didn't try it. With the exception of outside Whiterun, my game never lags on UGrid 7


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For people who are tired of pansy dragons, try this:

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3829


----------



## Sethy666

Has everyone seen this?
Quote:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188555/increase-skyrim-performance-by-up-to-40#post_16010158


Claims to increase Skyrims performance up to or over 40%...

Sounds promising


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioZeke*
> 
> You know, I've thought about downgrading from a 23" monitor so that I can adjust my resolution to 1680x1050. Seems like it would better suit my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of questions: First, what's your 2500k clocked at? Do you have the 290 Nvidia beta drivers for the AO?


I personally think that 1680x1050 is the 560Ti's resolution sweet-spot. For higher resolutions I'd recommend 570+.

My 2500K is at 4.5 on a Hyper 212+. Any higher and I'd recommend liquid cooling. I'm using the first version of the beta 290 drivers with AO at "Performance" setting. Like I said, I tried "Quality" but my FPS dropped substantially. I'm planning to upgrade to the latest 290 beta drivers, that were released a few days ago, tonight to try them out, since the last ones crashed quite a bit. I'll tell you this, I can't think of playing this game without AO. It just looks so beautiful with FXAAinjector and all the texture mods. I think I've hit nearly the perfect settings to get the most performance and quality out of my Ti. Any more and FPSs drop like a brick. But still, it looks DAMN good. Let me know if you want my .ini files. They're still WIP but better suited for our hardware than the vanilla .ini.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Has everyone seen this?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188555/increase-skyrim-performance-by-up-to-40#post_16010158
> 
> 
> 
> Claims to increase Skyrims performance up to or over 40%...
> Sounds promising
Click to expand...

ooooooh! I'll try that when I get home!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Has everyone seen this?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188555/increase-skyrim-performance-by-up-to-40#post_16010158
> 
> 
> 
> Claims to increase Skyrims performance up to or over 40%...
> Sounds promising
Click to expand...

They are probably just properly referring to pointers and recycling static graphics as opposed to repeatedly calling them. Lots of games do that to make the game feel "bigger" without taking performance hits or to help enhance performances. Ironically, GPU companies also use methods like that to cheat on benchmarks.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For people who are tired of pansy dragons, try this:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3829


Nah, Im good... I have a hard enough time with them as it is


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

I think when the creation kit or whatever it is called comes out, I want to make a mod where you can wear more than just one ring and necklace.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> I think when the creation kit or whatever it is called comes out, I want to make a mod where you can wear more than just one ring and necklace.


I like the way you think









Its a great idea, Im always swapping out rings and necklaces... usually before a fight or specific tasks.


----------



## newt111

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1952


----------



## awdrifter

Pieces of the Past quest bug.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Does anyone know the console command to give myself the Pommel of Mehrunes? Apparently I'm supposed to fight some boss at the top of that mountain, but the quest didn't trigger. This is the only piece that I'm missing, please help.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Pieces of the Past quest bug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the console command to give myself the Pommel of Mehrunes? Apparently I'm supposed to fight some boss at the top of that mountain, but the quest didn't trigger. This is the only piece that I'm missing, please help.


help "item name" 0
press PgUp/Down until you find it
player.additem itemCode Quantity


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Damn, I even looked earlier on the nexus.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> help "item name" 0
> press PgUp/Down until you find it
> player.additem itemCode Quantity





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did a quick search in the console, I'm pretty sure the code is 240D4

[player.additem 240d4 1]


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Vanilla, it's pretty much worthless, but some smithing mods that allow you to make arrows and staves require firewood as a reagent.


Which is likely why bethesda added wood chopping. I assume it's a gift to the modding community


----------



## TFL Replica

A new mod called *TESV Acceleration Layer* by *Arisu* that can dramatically improve performance, especially in CPU limited areas such as towns.

*Download TESV Acceleration Layer here*

Quote:


> Tests show that the "Markath FPS Death Zone" went from ~20FPS without the plugin to ~30FPS with the plugin, framebuffer size 2560x1600, everything maxed except no AA. Not joking or trolling; that's just the worst CPU-bound case I could think of.


*Description of how it works here*

Apparently Bethesda used unaligned, cache punishing code. They didn't even compile it right.

Quote:


> Skyrim would probably experience an execution speed gain of over 100% just by applying this single optimization, as it has drastic consequences to the amount of code that could be detected as being redundant and thus completely eliminated.


Quote:


> Fixing this manually isn't feasible after a certain point, but the compiler can do this for the whole binary at the cost of just a few seconds extra compiling time and much better than ever possible by a human (at least at these code dimensions).


Not willing to spend even a few extra seconds of compile time for the PC.


----------



## jacobrjett

tried the code fix, worked but now the exe crashes whenever i try and use it, but it gave me around 15fps increase in cities when it did work.

I used the "grids to load" tweak and I am astounded at the difference it made

here is before and after pictures


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> tried the code fix, worked but now the exe crashes whenever i try and use it, but it gave me around 15fps increase in cities when it did work.


Make sure you're using the latest version of SKSE.


----------



## Tnt6200

Oops.


----------



## Milamber

Looking for some help... I am not a mage, did one quest to get into a cave and to do it I went to the Arch Mage College, I dont plan on being a mage, I'm a level 30 wood elf, stealth, stab, archer but people keep refering to me as a mage and asking me why im in Winterun which is very annoying. Any idea how I can remove this annoying problem?


----------



## doc2142

Need some help on how far I am in the game.

Spoilers

I just got done going to that party that this girl set up for me to find if a group is involved with the dragon re-spawn. Now I don't want to finish this game and have dragons stop spawning and what not. Does this happen in this game? or should I just stop with this quest and do other ones?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> Need some help on how far I am in the game.
> Spoilers
> I just got done going to that party that this girl set up for me to find if a group is involved with the dragon re-spawn. Now I don't want to finish this game and have dragons stop spawning and what not. Does this happen in this game? or should I just stop with this quest and do other ones?


They'll continue to spawn. Don't worry.


----------



## GeforceGTS

edit: nvm


----------



## Scorpion49

My dragons have started to spawn invisible, not really too happy with that added to the invisible fire, invisible spiderwebs and my invisible body (I apparently only have hands, no face or legs).

Look ma, I killed the invisible dragon...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Looking for some help... I am not a mage, did one quest to get into a cave and to do it I went to the Arch Mage College, I dont plan on being a mage, I'm a level 30 wood elf, stealth, stab, archer but people keep refering to me as a mage and asking me why im in Winterun which is very annoying. Any idea how I can remove this annoying problem?


This typically happens under the following conditions:

- You are wearing mage stuff; robes and mage enhancement jewelry
- You have high arcane skills
- You cast spells a lot
- That is the farthest you got in a faction mission, meaning only faction quest you have done so far is that one.

If issue is first or last point, then remove item or do a different faction quest. If the 2nd point, then player.setav skillName Value should do the trick. For the remaining point, I suppose it should wear off in time if you stop casting as much?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> Need some help on how far I am in the game.
> Spoilers
> I just got done going to that party that this girl set up for me to find if a group is involved with the dragon re-spawn. Now I don't want to finish this game and have dragons stop spawning and what not. Does this happen in this game? or should I just stop with this quest and do other ones?


Spoiler tag my friend, but yes dragons will always be around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My dragons have started to spawn invisible, not really too happy with that added to the invisible fire, invisible spiderwebs and my invisible body (I apparently only have hands, no face or legs).
> Look ma, I killed the invisible dragon...


I would verify your game cache and possibly reinstall. Invisible enemies/environmental things typically mean failed renders (common for pre 4GB patch/launcher) or missing mesh/texture files.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Looking for some help... I am not a mage, did one quest to get into a cave and to do it I went to the Arch Mage College, I dont plan on being a mage, I'm a level 30 wood elf, stealth, stab, archer but people keep refering to me as a mage and asking me why im in Winterun which is very annoying. Any idea how I can remove this annoying problem?


I can feel you there, I was a vampire and everyone kept mentioning how sickly I looked. I got myself cured but some people still mention how horrible I look, so it always makes me paranoid like I am about to become a vampire again.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would verify your game cache and possibly reinstall. Invisible enemies/environmental things typically mean failed renders (common for pre 4GB patch/launcher) or missing mesh/texture files.


I've reinstalled multiple times, tried different texture packs, run 4GB patch, etc. Nothing seems to help it. Its not all the time, its randomly for an hour or two I will get invisible things then it will come back again. Sometimes saving and closing the game then restarting fixes it as well.


----------



## newt111

What video card do you have and do you have the newest drivers?


----------



## Argorn5757

are Dremora lords undead or atronachs?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> are Dremora lords undead or atronachs?


Hmmmm...

Definitely not atronachs, but not really undead either. They're just daedra... closer to undead, I guess? They're really just living humanoids, I think the game treats them like a humanoid race, like a redguard or an orc.


----------



## turrican9

Yeah, I think Daedra fall under it's own category

BTW: Hope with get something like Shivering Isles for Skyrim, or even bigger expansions, in addition to several smaller ones









Also, hoping we get some mods for slower leveling next year. I think one levels too fast and find the game too easy, even on Master


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Argorn5757*
> 
> are Dremora lords undead or atronachs?


Neither... they are daedra from Oblivion. If you are an expert in conjuration, you can banish them I think.


----------



## Argorn5757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Neither... they are daedra from Oblivion. If you are an expert in conjuration, you can banish them I think.


i was just wondering which side of the perks i should max, atronach or undead


----------



## Thedark1337

need help with a Riften Quest for Mjoll.. For Grimsever's Return i talked to her and she mentions the sword, i go through the whole area and i don't see the sword. I tried using setstage and it wouldn't work. Is there a fix?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> need help with a Riften Quest for Mjoll.. For Grimsever's Return i talked to her and she mentions the sword, i go through the whole area and i don't see the sword. I tried using setstage and it wouldn't work. Is there a fix?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It is at the very end lying on a slab of rock right before a door I think. It was not in a chest or anything.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Neither... they are daedra from Oblivion. If you are an expert in conjuration, you can banish them I think.


I actually just found a staff earlier that banishes them. I sold it just because I use the sangrim rose or whatever anytime they show up because they usually come in pairs.


----------



## Milamber

Has anyone had problems with the city of Markarth? For some reason I always have problems there, the people don't like me - I have been arrested several times due to quests requiring me to knock people off, every time I go there the guards give me attitude... good job I dont like the city at all! I get nice welcome in other cities, especially Solitude - is Solitude a Imperial City?

I was braking into people's homes to read their books in the night as they have some good stories in that city and I'd often get busted forgetting it was dawn, the resident would wake up and see me at their fire place on a chair and freak out, running from their house


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Has anyone had problems with the city of Markarth? For some reason I always have problems there, the people don't like me - I have been arrested several times due to quests requiring me to knock people off, every time I go there the guards give me attitude... good job I dont like the city at all! I get nice welcome in other cities, especially Solitude - is Solitude a Imperial City?
> I was braking into people's homes to read their books in the night as they have some good stories in that city and I'd often get busted forgetting it was dawn, the resident would wake up and see me at their fire place on a chair and freak out, running from their house


I don't like Markarth either. Every is mean to me.







My favorites are Solitude and Whiterun. And yes, Solitude is the Empire's headquarters in Skyrim.


----------



## turrican9

There is a reason people are mean in Markarth.... Play and find out... Something is going on there


----------



## Milamber

Well I wont be purchasing a home there! My favourite place is actually Riverwood, but I cant buy a home there.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Neither... they are daedra from Oblivion. If you are an expert in conjuration, you can banish them I think.


yup, bound weapon perk. works for atronarchs too


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It is at the very end lying on a slab of rock right before a door I think. It was not in a chest or anything.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I looked at the slab of rock and all i saw was the shield. The sword was nowhere in sight. After i got done with Clearing the whole area and leaving it i went to Riften and she still just mentions the sword and doesn't give me the quest.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the slab of rock and all i saw was the shield. The sword was nowhere in sight. After i got done with Clearing the whole area and leaving it i went to Riften and she still just mentions the sword and doesn't give me the quest.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmm... could it have gotten knocked off into a corner while you were fighting that Dwemer Centurion?


----------



## BradleyW

Almost skyrim time! Xmas w00t! The mods are great for this game. Excellent support by the modding community!


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... could it have gotten knocked off into a corner while you were fighting that Dwemer Centurion?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I tried looking around for it but nowhere to be seen. Weird.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried looking around for it but nowhere to be seen. Weird.


well, worst comes to worst, you could use console commands to add the sword and set the quest to the next step


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the slab of rock and all i saw was the shield. The sword was nowhere in sight. After i got done with Clearing the whole area and leaving it i went to Riften and she still just mentions the sword and doesn't give me the quest.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You have to be a certain level. What level are you?


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be a certain level. What level are you?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



81 right now. I think thats way more than high enough. Also i might have a bit of confusion in Riften. That stupid under new management quest bugged out AGAIN and i set stage again for it to work. And then i see two jarls of riften? ***? Jarl Maven and Jarl law giver . but it was law giver that was on the throne, the actual Jarl.


----------



## BradleyW

If you have fps issues.....
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387


----------



## Thedark1337

that TESVAL patch has a second version out that fixes the typo. It should be in the comments of the Skyrim Nexus under a dropbox link . EDIT: NVM they just updated to the new patch and everything works great.


----------



## Roman5

I have a question about two different bows. I've been using the dwarven bow for a while, its 21 damage and says it does 25 points stamina damage. I've just picked up the glass bow which just says 26 damage. So the Glass bow is more powerful right? What about the stamina damage though on the other one, is that beneficial over the glass bow?


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I have a question about two different bows. I've been using the dwarven bow for a while, its 21 damage and says it does 25 points stamina damage. I've just picked up the glass bow which just says 26 damage. So the Glass bow is more powerful right? What about the stamina damage though on the other one, is that beneficial over the glass bow?


Yeah if you are fighting heavy hitting melee types then stamina damage is great as they can't hit you hard if you can't cut them down before they reach you. Personally I'd favour the glass though as not much survives long enough to reach my archer.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Yeah if you are fighting heavy hitting melee types then stamina damage is great as they can't hit you hard if you can't cut them down before they reach you. Personally I'd favour the glass though as not much survives long enough to reach my archer.
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


Ok thanks. I had to make a choice of one to throw away since I'm tight on what I can still carry. I chose to throw the dwarven one and go with the glass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 81 right now. I think thats way more than high enough. Also i might have a bit of confusion in Riften. That stupid under new management quest bugged out AGAIN and i set stage again for it to work. And then i see two jarls of riften? ***? Jarl Maven and Jarl law giver . but it was law giver that was on the throne, the actual Jarl.


Could also be a reputation level thing as well. Did she actually assign you the quest and you just couldn't find Grimsever or are you looking to get her to assign the quest to you?


----------



## Thedark1337

I'm trying to get it assigned to me. But the wiki was confusing when it told me it was going to be at that place whether or not she gave me the quest.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> I'm trying to get it assigned to me. But the wiki was confusing when it told me it was going to be at that place whether or not she gave me the quest.


I am not sure whether or not it will be there if she has not assigned you the quest.


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



hm. Something is bothering me about Riften. Most people speak of corruption in Riften, and the Jarl's assistant tells me that she doesn't want the rumors to spread. Then i interact with Aerin he spouts out saying i haven't seen Mjoll this upset, and how the city is corrupted. Great. Whats with all these things about corruption?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If you have fps issues.....
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387


This should be a sticky or something.

Or even better, Bethesda should actually implement it. Can't be that hard...


----------



## Simca

Just some pictures of my new armor. I like how light reflects off the metal portions of the armor. Super cool!

Also added Male Face Map Mods. High Detail.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Yeah, I think Daedra fall under it's own category
> BTW: Hope with get something like Shivering Isles for Skyrim, or even bigger expansions, in addition to several smaller ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, hoping we get some mods for slower leveling next year. I think one levels too fast and find the game too easy, even on Master


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1992

If the new version looks like too much to deal with get the old one called
"Pacing Revamp - V3 - QuickFix" (same link)

The only issue is that the Perk points part is broken, so if you want that then get
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1969

Just modify the .ini to have the same values as Pacing revamp

edit: and maybe give this a shot too
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1269


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> well, worst comes to worst, you could use console commands to add the sword and set the quest to the next step


Indeed. This yet another one of the countless benefits to the PC version.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> This should be a sticky or something.
> Or even better, Bethesda should actually implement it. Can't be that hard...


Agreed, where I was getting 40 fps at the top of Dragonhelm facing the trade district from the stairs I am now getting 57 fps with the patch. Huge performance increase!


----------



## Psycho666

hey guys i got a problem with Esbern


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



at the mission: Learn the secrets of Alduins Wall, stupid Esbern just stands there.
I only get 2 options when talking: I Just want to know how to defeat Alduin, and It is, Carry on.
I've waited days...did numerous other missions in the meantime...but now i just want to continu the quest...but how?


----------



## Thedark1337

they just updated the TESVAL to v .03 if anyone wants to update it.


----------



## Roman5

Really struggling in the boss fight in 'Wolf Queen Awakened - Defeat Potema'. Loads of draugrs and a draug deathlord. It's the deathlord who's so hard to kill, I can't find a way to do it. He's very resistant to anything I do plus he disarms me regularly. One swipe from him and I'm a goner.







I'm level 24.

edit: Finally done it!







That was quite tough.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> hey guys i got a problem with Esbern
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> at the mission: Learn the secrets of Alduins Wall, stupid Esbern just stands there.
> I only get 2 options when talking: I Just want to know how to defeat Alduin, and It is, Carry on.
> I've waited days...did numerous other missions in the meantime...but now i just want to continu the quest...but how?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is he actually next to the wall yet? If not, go behind him and he should start walking towards it again. If he is already at the wall, then try speaking with the female blade member first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Really struggling in the boss fight in 'Wolf Queen Awakened - Defeat Potema'. Loads of draugrs and a draug deathlord. It's the deathlord who's so hard to kill, I can't find a way to do it. He's very resistant to anything I do plus he disarms me regularly. One swipe from him and I'm a goner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm level 24.
> edit: Finally done it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was quite tough.


Use silver weapons on him and use resist magic items. Get close and try to disarm him yourself. Bashing him to stagger really helps if you have that ability. Otherwise, just fill him up with arrows from a distance after you take care of the other draugrs.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is he actually next to the wall yet? If not, go behind him and he should start walking towards it again. If he is already at the wall, then try speaking with the female blade member first.
> 
> 
> Use silver weapons on him and use resist magic items. Get close and try to disarm him yourself. Bashing him to stagger really helps if you have that ability. Otherwise, just fill him up with arrows from a distance after you take care of the other draugrs.


Does bashing mean with a shield? Actually, I've not really used shields at all but just acquired the shield of solitude. Should I maybe get into blocking with shields more?

edit: no worries, defeated a bandit leader with shield and sword. I think I'll start using shield blocking and bashing more, it's pretty good.


----------



## Droogie

It's only $40 on steam!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is he actually next to the wall yet? If not, go behind him and he should start walking towards it again. If he is already at the wall, then try speaking with the female blade member first.
> 
> 
> Use silver weapons on him and use resist magic items. Get close and try to disarm him yourself. Bashing him to stagger really helps if you have that ability. Otherwise, just fill him up with arrows from a distance after you take care of the other draugrs.


It really depends on what you are trying to do, but getting enough shield skills for that stagger perk is always a plus if you like to get up close and personal. It is especially devastating against casters.


----------



## Scorpion49

I have a quick question, so as not to put too much spoilers I just completed Alduins Bane, is it normal to no longer be able to absorb dragon souls after that? I've killed a few after that and they don't burn up and add a soul, they just set there.

EDIT: can't get words of power either


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is he actually next to the wall yet? If not, go behind him and he should start walking towards it again. If he is already at the wall, then try speaking with the female blade member first.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He is at the wall yes, he says he's looking for the right panel or something like that, but no matter what i do, he keeps saying that and won't tell the story.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He is at the wall yes, he says he's looking for the right panel or something like that, but no matter what i do, he keeps saying that and won't tell the story.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When you tell him you want to find out how to defeat Alduin, what does he say?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I have a quick question, so as not to put too much spoilers I just completed Alduins Bane, is it normal to no longer be able to absorb dragon souls after that? I've killed a few after that and they don't burn up and add a soul, they just set there.
> EDIT: can't get words of power either


You should be able to. Dragonborn is Dragonborn not Dragonborn Temp.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You should be able to. Dragonborn is Dragonborn not Dragonborn Temp.


Nevermind, it was just the game being a console port and not liking my 120hz refresh rate. Once I set it back to 60 it was fine. I realized that after the game started acting like I was under water in the middle of town and turning clipping off was the only way to fix it.


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Still nothing to fix my Grimsever bug. I tried all the Riften help quests, completed the thieves guild quests and it still won't assign me the quest. I tried set stage for the first stage where she assigns you and i tried the set stage to the final one. Both wont work. Interestingly set stage works for other quests. I've also completed that stones of barenziah/ crown quest. Still nothing. Whats wrong with Mjoll/ the game?


----------



## newphase

For close combat, forget what OC'ing noob says - UNLESS you are pure melee!

If you are not pure melee, get the rather splendid shout to enchant your wep & go bat-**** crazeeee with a flurry of blades slicing and dicing all in your path.

I am playing on the hardest difficulty, maxing bows, stealth and daggers. If you go this way, do NOT put ANY points AT ALL into 2h, shield etc.

I can take down most enemies before they even get close to me.

IF they get close, i'ma dead kitty! (Khajit)

But, they do NOT get close enough! mwuhahahahahah!

A quick "unrelenting force" blasts the dangerous mobs back and allows me to slow time and pick my targets. (lv 50 stealth Khajit).

The shadows can become your friend.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is he actually next to the wall yet? If not, go behind him and he should start walking towards it again. If he is already at the wall, then try speaking with the female blade member first.
> 
> 
> Use silver weapons on him and use resist magic items. Get close and try to disarm him yourself. Bashing him to stagger really helps if you have that ability. Otherwise, just fill him up with arrows from a distance after you take care of the other draugrs.


drain mag
drain sta
drain hea
vuln fire
elven fire arrow
DEAD
6 shots, 8 if panicking! lool


----------



## Scorpion49

Has anyone else spotted the headless horseman?


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When you tell him you want to find out how to defeat Alduin, what does he say?


something about: not everyone likes history and than he says he'll see if he can find the right panel to start.
and then he just stands there...already tried shouting him in different directions, even reloaded the save a few times (can't do that anymore...would miss almost 40 levels lol)
maybe i'll just see if i can find the console command for finishing that part of the quest so i can finally move on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newphase*
> 
> For close combat, forget what OC'ing noob says - UNLESS you are pure melee!
> If you are not pure melee, get the rather splendid shout to enchant your wep & go bat-**** crazeeee with a flurry of blades slicing and dicing all in your path.
> I am playing on the hardest difficulty, maxing bows, stealth and daggers. If you go this way, do NOT put ANY points AT ALL into 2h, shield etc.
> I can take down most enemies before they even get close to me.
> IF they get close, i'ma dead kitty! (Khajit)
> But, they do NOT get close enough! mwuhahahahahah!
> A quick "unrelenting force" blasts the dangerous mobs back and allows me to slow time and pick my targets. (lv 50 stealth Khajit).
> The shadows can become your friend.


If he was playing a stealth character, I imagine he wouldn't have any trouble at all. The fact that he is getting disarmed however means that he is going melee against the draugr overlord. Besides, shield is not just for pure melee. Blocking has lot of uses for lots of classes.

PS: Besides, there is no set way or perfect way to play the game. Let him try what he wants and build what he wants. Worst case scenario, he decides he doesn't like blocking and he either stops blocking or reverts changes in console.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Has anyone else spotted the headless horseman?


Follow him.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> It's only $40 on steam!


I'd buy it.

£23 for this year's (well deserved) GOTY.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Has anyone else spotted the headless horseman?


Yes, I started following him but gave up after about 10 minutes.


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I might actually understand now why it won't give me the quest[. by reading the wiki i have to say i hate the Thieves guild or she won't give me the quest. HOW am i supposed to reset the dialogue where i speak about the thieves guild? http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Mjoll_the_Lioness
Quote:


> She will also give you a personal quest if you agree with her that The Thieves Guild in Riften is an evil (or, if you disagree with her, wait a few nights, then return to her), where you will be given the task to find and reclaim her sword named Grimsever, which she lost in Mzinchaleft (Dwemer Ruin). This ruin is the same one she was mortally wounded in before coming to Riften.


/SPOILER]


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually understand now why it won't give me the quest[. by reading the wiki i have to say i hate the Thieves guild or she won't give me the quest. HOW am i supposed to reset the dialogue where i speak about the thieves guild? http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Mjoll_the_Lioness
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> She will also give you a personal quest if you agree with her that The Thieves Guild in Riften is an evil (or, if you disagree with her, wait a few nights, then return to her), where you will be given the task to find and reclaim her sword named Grimsever, which she lost in Mzinchaleft (Dwemer Ruin). This ruin is the same one she was mortally wounded in before coming to Riften.
> 
> 
> 
> /SPOILER]
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> She will also give you a personal quest if you agree with her that The Thieves Guild in Riften is an evil (*or, if you disagree with her, wait a few nights, then return to her*), where you will be given the task to find and reclaim her sword named Grimsever, which she lost in Mzinchaleft (Dwemer Ruin). This ruin is the same one she was mortally wounded in before coming to Riften.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Yes, I started following him but gave up after about 10 minutes.


It's a kinda neat Easter egg, but the reward wasn't really worth the time. I enjoyed the experience though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I remember someone in this thread a while back looking for a mod that makes lighting more nature and dungeons, caves, and nights darker. If they are still looking for the mod, here it is.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4323


----------



## Droogie

Trying to add some mods, most of them worked. The last 5 I've tried are saying file does not exist now. I'm new to modding, so wondering if this is an error with the mod manager, or something that needs to be reported to the site.

The ones that aren't working at the Realistc Smoke and Embers, Enhanced Distant Terrain, and Enhanced Night Skyrim.


----------



## Scorpion49

Is it possible to have two character at the same time? I kind of want to start fresh but I don't want to lose what I have either. Will it kill off the save-games from the first character if you make a second?


----------



## Fletcherea

Just make a new save, it will only over write the auto's and quicks if you use it, theres a manager mod/app i think for characters, but I just rename my save to my characters names, quite simple =)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Just make a new save, it will only over write the auto's and quicks if you use it, theres a manager mod/app i think for characters, but I just rename my save to my characters names, quite simple =)


Oh sweet, thanks!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ok, who can edjimacate me in Ambient Occlusion? The ENBseries supports it so instead of using nvidia's AO in their lastest beta drivers (turned it off), I switched it on in the SkyrimPrefs.ini. To do that I changed 0 to a 1 value on this line bFloatPointRenderTarget=0. Now here's my confusion. There is a SkyrimPrefs.ini file in the root game folder and also one in the documents/mygames/skyrim folder. If I change the value in the root folder file, the change is obvious and not so demanding. If I change the value in the file in the documents/mygames/skyrim folder, the change is really, really noticable and performance drops off as well as some noise issue's on distant foilage/trees and terrain.

Can someone explain whay changes in each of these files differs? And why?The ENBseries uses SSAO. I don't know how that differs from regular AO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok, who can edjimacate me in Ambient Occlusion? The ENBseries supports it so instead of using nvidia's AO in their lastest beta drivers (turned it off), I switched it on in the SkyrimPrefs.ini. To do that I changed 0 to a 1 value on this line bFloatPointRenderTarget=0. Now here's my confusion. There is a SkyrimPrefs.ini file in the root game folder and also one in the documents/mygames/skyrim folder. If I change the value in the root folder file, the change is obvious and not so demanding. If I change the value in the file in the documents/mygames/skyrim folder, the change is really, really noticable and performance drops off as well as some noise issue's on distant foilage/trees and terrain.
> Can someone explain whay changes in each of these files differs? And why?


The one that should be changed is the one in My Documents. Are you sure changing the other ini file actually turns on AO?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The one that should be changed is the one in My Documents. Are you sure changing the other ini file actually turns on AO?


There's a blurb here http://enbseries.3dn.ru/forum/40-495-1 that backs up what you stated but there is a noticeable difference in darkening and texture depth when changing the value in the root game folder as well. Now wether or not it's actually AO, I don't know. It changes something that looks like it, but just milder.


----------



## TFL Replica

Anyone walk up to one of the faction leaders and just tried to end the civil war with an assassination? I was mega-disappointed to find out they're invulnerable.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Trying to add some mods, most of them worked. The last 5 I've tried are saying file does not exist now. I'm new to modding, so wondering if this is an error with the mod manager, or something that needs to be reported to the site.
> The ones that aren't working at the Realistc Smoke and Embers, Enhanced Distant Terrain, and Enhanced Night Skyrim.


Try clicking the files tab on the borked mods then clicking it under the current version. I hear if you click the "download with mod manager" on the main page it gives you this error. Also sometimes you have to retry a few times to get it working. Or just click the "download manually" link. It has never failed me so far.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There's a blurb here http://enbseries.3dn.ru/forum/40-495-1 that backs up what you stated but there is a noticeable difference in darkening and texture depth when changing the value in the root game folder as well. Now wether or not it's actually AO, I don't know. It changes something that looks like it, but just milder.


Well if you notice that the other one still improves the visuals at much less performance hits, then go for it. AO is pretty demanding though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Now that I've taken some screenshots, I am second guessing myself here. I think maybe my mind is trolling me. In the screenshots I only see a difference when changing the value in the my documents folder. And there still seems to be an artifact issue with AO turned on, and it does make the game unplayable for me tuned on. It does make a huge difference though. I'm going to have a hard time fighting my urge to upgrade video cards now.




























It's kinda hard to see in such small pics.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> She will also give you a personal quest if you agree with her that The Thieves Guild in Riften is an evil (*or, if you disagree with her, wait a few nights, then return to her*), where you will be given the task to find and reclaim her sword named Grimsever, which she lost in Mzinchaleft (Dwemer Ruin). This ruin is the same one she was mortally wounded in before coming to Riften.
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I said i was neutral about the issue. I didn't agree or disagree, there was an option about being neutral. How do i go back? I already deleted all my older saves


.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Try clicking the files tab on the borked mods then clicking it under the current version. I hear if you click the "download with mod manager" on the main page it gives you this error. Also sometimes you have to retry a few times to get it working. Or just click the "download manually" link. It has never failed me so far.


Got it working, thanks.

Anyone know of a good mod to fix the shadows? They're terrible, lol.

Also, anyone have a link to optimal skyrim.ini settings?


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Got it working, thanks.
> Anyone know of a good mod to fix the shadows? They're terrible, lol.
> Also, anyone have a link to optimal skyrim.ini settings?


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1387#content

if uGrids is taxing your graphics too much try 7.







Thats the optimal ini settings for high end rigs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nothing like a good "Throw Voice" shout to get them all lined up like ducks heading in one direction for me to backstab one at a time.


----------



## magicase

Does anyone have this problem as well?

When i want to learn a shout from the shout list it says i need to have absorbed dragon souls even though i have killed over 15 dragons


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Does anyone have this problem as well?
> When i want to learn a shout from the shout list it says i need to have absorbed dragon souls even though i have killed over 15 dragons


You don't click it, you have to press R to use the Soul. Mouseover the Shout you want to learn and press R to spend a dragon soul to learn it.


----------



## Simca

Most screenshot programs (especially FRAPS) don't capture shaders. So any shader work you have involved in the game (ENB Series) won't be captured in the screenshots. Other screenshot programs (Steam's F12) also use low quality JPEGs.


----------



## Marin

Wish my 4870x2 handled the game better but still resisting an upgrade.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Wish my 4870x2 handled the game better but still resisting an upgrade.


I'll have two 5870's in the market in a few days for fast sell.







One is in perfect order, the other has a borked fan. I know it's not much of an upgrade(if one at all, not really sure), but I'm pricing them to move.

See my appraisal thread for more info: Link

Eyefinity video with them: Link

They worked fine at those settings, I just wanted more vram.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1387#content
> if uGrids is taxing your graphics too much try 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the optimal ini settings for high end rigs.


Ok, I put both .ini files into the folder, and installed the mod. Shadows still look terrible. Not quite sure what to do with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Merry Christmas all my Skyrim peers! Now I just need to find time away from my family to play. XD


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Just finished the main storyline after playing nearly 100 hours of the game. Loved it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I roleplayed my Nordic Dual-Wielding character known as Dova Maximus wanted to defend his country of Skyrim against the dragons. I pictured him as quiet, strong and a deep thinker who didn't want the fame his power gave him, but needed it in order to defeat Alduin. After going through the main story up until the part where you become the Thane of Whiterun I thought my character would want to become a Companion to learn strength and honour. So I paused the main quest, finished the companions whilst doing side quests around the world (for essentially 50 hours) and felt my character was noble in his cause. I then further progressed in the main story where I meet the Blades and help them up to a certain point where they want me to infiltrate the Thalmor Embassy.

Dova Maximus, in his previous life before nearly being executed, was a petty thief who stole in order to survive as-well as help his mother survive in Cyrodiil. The reason he travelled the border was because on her deathbed she told him to travel to Skyrim and find his calling. After forgetting his talents in thievery, he wishes to join the Thieves Guild, not as a criminal but as a noble thief who only takes jobs that associate with rich folk. After getting mid-way through the Thieves Guild quest line I continued with my Main Story and retrieved vital information as-well as finding a friend from the Thieves Guild locked in the prison being interrogated, needless to say I helped him! I continued with the story, finding out about P aarthurnax(who is a badass). After going further through the quest and finding my calling, I continued as being a 'Robin Hood' kind of Thief and finished the story of the Thieves Guild and becoming a Nightingale (and that story was good imo). However I felt because of my Dragonborn blood I was beyond Nocturnals control in the afterlife and I had 'outplayed' her (as I did in the Companion questline). I then proceeded, after playing 100 hours of Skyrim to finish the main story. Defeated Alduin once, got the truce with both stormcloak and imperials and made another dragon friend (who is also badass). Went to Sovangarde, owned it up and defeated Alduin. The epilogue of the game was great way to end it with all the dragons and then Paara saying he will try to lead the dragons to a better future with his way of the voice, and Odahviing is epic because he believes yoru Thuum to be the strongest (which I agree







).

However:



Is it just me, or did the main story feel short and have no true impact on the world. I know TES isnt played for the main story, but I really felt that even though many parts of the quest felt great, I was making it better through my own personal roleplaying (which is also another part of TES). I thought the actual idea of the story was awesome and there was many memorable moments such as meeting and befriending the dragons, going into ancient ruins and the introduction was really great way to enter into the storyline. However I just felt it was too short and not a let down, but disappointing at times. I didn't feel like I made an impact like I did in Dragon Age Origin, I didn't feel like a Hero I truely should of been after the Epilogue, and the Alduin battle wasn't as 'epic' as I thought it would of been. Maybe I am asking too much, but games like Dragon Age Origins and FVN had incredible stories that made the game so much better then just 'side quests'. I know TES isn't linear and everyone plays it in a different style, but I just felt the main storty was overhyped for what it truly was, a long side quest with some awesome moments.

Did anyone else feel the main story was too short?

Still, Skyrim was a top notch game and I am in no way disappointed in it overall. Best game of 2011 imo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Just finished the main storyline after playing nearly 100 hours of the game. Loved it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I roleplayed my Nordic Dual-Wielding character known as Dova Maximus wanted to defend his country of Skyrim against the dragons. I pictured him as quiet, strong and a deep thinker who didn't want the fame his power gave him, but needed it in order to defeat Alduin. After going through the main story up until the part where you become the Thane of Whiterun I thought my character would want to become a Companion to learn strength and honour. So I paused the main quest, finished the companions whilst doing side quests around the world (for essentially 50 hours) and felt my character was noble in his cause. I then further progressed in the main story where I meet the Blades and help them up to a certain point where they want me to infiltrate the Thalmor Embassy.
> Dova Maximus, in his previous life before nearly being executed, was a petty thief who stole in order to survive as-well as help his mother survive in Cyrodiil. The reason he travelled the border was because on her deathbed she told him to travel to Skyrim and find his calling. After forgetting his talents in thievery, he wishes to join the Thieves Guild, not as a criminal but as a noble thief who only takes jobs that associate with rich folk. After getting mid-way through the Thieves Guild quest line I continued with my Main Story and retrieved vital information as-well as finding a friend from the Thieves Guild locked in the prison being interrogated, needless to say I helped him! I continued with the story, finding out about P aarthurnax(who is a badass). After going further through the quest and finding my calling, I continued as being a 'Robin Hood' kind of Thief and finished the story of the Thieves Guild and becoming a Nightingale (and that story was good imo). However I felt because of my Dragonborn blood I was beyond Nocturnals control in the afterlife and I had 'outplayed' her (as I did in the Companion questline). I then proceeded, after playing 100 hours of Skyrim to finish the main story. Defeated Alduin once, got the truce with both stormcloak and imperials and made another dragon friend (who is also badass). Went to Sovangarde, owned it up and defeated Alduin. The epilogue of the game was great way to end it with all the dragons and then Paara saying he will try to lead the dragons to a better future with his way of the voice, and Odahviing is epic because he believes yoru Thuum to be the strongest (which I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> However:
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or did the main story feel short and have no true impact on the world. I know TES isnt played for the main story, but I really felt that even though many parts of the quest felt great, I was making it better through my own personal roleplaying (which is also another part of TES). I thought the actual idea of the story was awesome and there was many memorable moments such as meeting and befriending the dragons, going into ancient ruins and the introduction was really great way to enter into the storyline. However I just felt it was too short and not a let down, but disappointing at times. I didn't feel like I made an impact like I did in Dragon Age Origin, I didn't feel like a Hero I truely should of been after the Epilogue, and the Alduin battle wasn't as 'epic' as I thought it would of been. Maybe I am asking too much, but games like Dragon Age Origins and FVN had incredible stories that made the game so much better then just 'side quests'. I know TES isn't linear and everyone plays it in a different style, but I just felt the main storty was overhyped for what it truly was, a long side quest with some awesome moments.
> Did anyone else feel the main story was too short?
> Still, Skyrim was a top notch game and I am in no way disappointed in it overall. Best game of 2011 imo.


The problem with a main storyline that has closure is that it tends to conflict with the freedom of a open world RPG. If the end of the main quest dramatically affected the game world, Bethesda would be severely restricted in things like events and dialogue options. In Skyrim gamed, the main story line has always been one that simply had more emphasis on it. In Morrowind, you have to search out the main quest. In Oblivion, it was more or less the same way; king dies after giving you his amulet and you have the choice of searching out his successor. IMHO, you might find it more enjoyable to perform aspects of the main quest when your adventures intersect with it. I would also argue that the Civil War has much more impact and closure than the main quest.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If he was playing a stealth character, I imagine he wouldn't have any trouble at all. The fact that he is getting disarmed however means that he is going melee against the draugr overlord. Besides, shield is not just for pure melee. Blocking has lot of uses for lots of classes.
> PS: Besides, there is no set way or perfect way to play the game. Let him try what he wants and build what he wants. Worst case scenario, he decides he doesn't like blocking and he either stops blocking or reverts changes in console.










oh yes I know







I wasn't disregarding your strategy matey! Just offering an alt-method.

I love allyour posts in this thread - you should be given the honorary title of "Skyrim Exec"!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newphase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If he was playing a stealth character, I imagine he wouldn't have any trouble at all. The fact that he is getting disarmed however means that he is going melee against the draugr overlord. Besides, shield is not just for pure melee. Blocking has lot of uses for lots of classes.
> PS: Besides, there is no set way or perfect way to play the game. Let him try what he wants and build what he wants. Worst case scenario, he decides he doesn't like blocking and he either stops blocking or reverts changes in console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't disregarding your strategy matey! Just offering an alt-method.
> 
> I love allyour posts in this thread - you should be given the honorary title of "Skyrim Exec"!
Click to expand...

No worries. I am not offended at all and appreciate any feedback I get. I see players that are concerned about things like playing a set class perfectly or getting the perfect build as opposed trying things out and enjoying the game. They don't consciously realize that since it is SP without level cap or time limit that they are in no rush to enjoy, experiment, and explore different things and styles. I try to personally encourage other people to try new stuff in Skyrim all the time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Regarding AO, I found this on Nexus. I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.

Quote:


> For better performance with ENB's SSAO, you can edit the following values in the enbseries.ini:
> 
> UseIndirectLighting=true <-- setting this to false sets SSAO to 'performance' mode
> 
> SamplingQuality=0 <-- 0 is highest quality (slowest), 2 is lowest quality (fastest)
> 
> FilterQuality=1 <-- 0 is highest quality (slowest), 2 is lowest quality (fastest)


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

I recently read somewhere that there is a fix to get HDR working with SLi on, anyone here use it or know of it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> I recently read somewhere that there is a fix to get HDR working with SLi on, anyone here use it or know of it?


http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=217034

It seems you have to also enable 3D Vision and then check the option where you do not want to use 3D Vision on startup. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I bypassed grimsever by just doing setrelationshiprank (Her ID) 4 and player.setrelationshiprank (Her ID) 4 and then wearing the amulet of Mara so that i could marry her. No more fuss about that bugged quest.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh if you just wanted to marry her, I could have told you how. LOL

PS Did you kill Aerin or do you let him crash with you?


----------



## sonicwonic

Okay I don't think I posted this yet but I beat the game already, and I'm doing all the other quests and such...anyways the libarian in Winterhold, should I sell him my Elder Scroll for 2k gold? or keep it?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicwonic*
> 
> Okay I don't think I posted this yet but I beat the game already, and I'm doing all the other quests and such...anyways the libarian in Winterhold, should I sell him my Elder Scroll for 2k gold? or keep it?


Keep the cool items dude.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonicwonic*
> 
> Okay I don't think I posted this yet but I beat the game already, and I'm doing all the other quests and such...anyways the libarian in Winterhold, should I sell him my Elder Scroll for 2k gold? or keep it?


Well... you could try to drop it into a display some where I suppose. Otherwise it is pretty useless.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh if you just wanted to marry her, I could have told you how. LOL
> PS Did you kill Aerin or do you let him crash with you?


well i did want to finish the quest but now i don't really care. I also don't care if Aerin is with me. but i haven't moved her out of the house because idk if there is any bugs that might happen.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> well i did want to finish the quest but now i don't really care. I also don't care if Aerin is with me. but i haven't moved her out of the house because idk if there is any bugs that might happen.


No bugs from her moving in with you. I have already tested that out.







Aerin does follow her to the wherever you move her to though... Conceivably, removing him from her faction before marriage will avoid this, but I found trying to kill him without her knowledge to be more entertaining.

You guys know what would be really cool? To enchant spells to rings and a key bind trigger without the use of mods.







I would also like to see a conjurer be able to have more than just 2 summons.


----------



## Thedark1337

what if i were to console command kill Aerin? Would that cause her to not follow me or not talk to me anymore? Just theoretically speaking


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> what if i were to console command kill Aerin? Would that cause her to not follow me or not talk to me anymore? Just theoretically speaking


The kill command; buggy POS command that it is, seems to operate on the principal that you killed them. I tried using kill on Aerin when Mjoll and him were in bed, but she still woke up and ran out of the house. Eventually she went back to the house, but then refused to come out of the house or talk.







You are better off waiting for Mjoll to leave the house and then kill him before he does. That way she does not know what happens.


----------



## Thedark1337

Before i had actually married Mjoll i wanted to test the kill command on her, she fell down but i resurrected her







Is she essential AFTER you marry her or is she supposed to be essential also before Marriage?


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=217034
> It seems you have to also enable 3D Vision and then check the option where you do not want to use 3D Vision on startup. Hopefully that helps!


Excellent. Cheers!!

+REP


----------



## Droogie

I'm getting around 50-60 fps with all my mods installed on average, but I'll get random drops into the teens, which is unplayable. It seems to be because my gpu usage randomly drops significantly. I know others have had this problem. Is there a common fix for it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm getting around 50-60 fps with all my mods installed on average, but I'll get random drops into the teens, which is unplayable. It seems to be because my gpu usage randomly drops significantly. I know others have had this problem. Is there a common fix for it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Make sure you have the most up-to-date drivers for your video card; after that, try this mod.. you will not be disappointed:

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387

My other suggestion is to make sure you are using a LAA/4GB mod that allows the use of more than 2GB of memory (I'm assuming you already have this installed because you said you have other mods, and you would probably crash completely without it).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> Before i had actually married Mjoll i wanted to test the kill command on her, she fell down but i resurrected her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she essential AFTER you marry her or is she supposed to be essential also before Marriage?


She is suppose to be essential because she is a designated faction leader and a quest giver. That being said, regardless of whether or not a NPC is essential or not seems to only take affect when they are either prone as part of the scene or when enemies attack them, as I am pretty sure I had to revive Aela and Mjoll a few times in previous play throughs when I killed them during a team fight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> My other suggestion is to make sure you are using a LAA/4GB mod that allows the use of more than 2GB of memory (I'm assuming you already have this installed because you said you have other mods, and you would probably crash completely without it).


The 4GB mod is no longer necessary. Bethesda made it natively address more than 2GB during the last patch. TAL is a great idea.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Make sure you have the most up-to-date drivers for your video card; after that, try this mod.. you will not be disappointed:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387
> My other suggestion is to make sure you are using a LAA/4GB mod that allows the use of more than 2GB of memory (I'm assuming you already have this installed because you said you have other mods, and you would probably crash completely without it).


I have the memory mod installed. I highly doubt my cpu is bottlenecking (i7 [email protected]). I'll try the one you linked when I get home.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaster*
> 
> For anyone that loves Skyrim mods!
> a look at this site
> http://modmasters.blogspot.com/
> comment your opinion


Downloaded the Nightingale Armor. I will see how I like it. Have all the others or at least their alternatives already. Great list BTW!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Make sure you have the most up-to-date drivers for your video card; after that, try this mod.. you will not be disappointed:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387
> My other suggestion is to make sure you are using a LAA/4GB mod that allows the use of more than 2GB of memory (I'm assuming you already have this installed because you said you have other mods, and you would probably crash completely without it).
> 
> 
> 
> I have the memory mod installed. I highly doubt my cpu is bottlenecking (i7 [email protected]). I'll try the one you linked when I get home.
Click to expand...

It has nothing to do with your CPU, it is how the developers failed to optimize their game code. It has shown to improve FPS for almost all systems (mainly in cities and other high density areas). You should also look into the Simple Borderless Window mod on Nexus... it helped remove all game stutter that was left after using the plugin I mentioned above. A week ago my game was near unplayable on Ultra... now it is silky smooth. Hope that helps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Locaster*
> 
> For anyone that loves Skyrim mods!
> a look at this site
> http://modmasters.blogspot.com/
> comment your opinion


I've noticed that this game, and maybe the genre?, has a rather large amount of sexually repressed/deprived males in it. The ratio of scantly clad female mods to standard male mods is pretty heavily tilted towards the T&A. Do you guys actually play as female characters? I know there are females that play this game but let's not kid ourselves here, it's kinda weird and creepy. I mean, if it's only Japanese dude's who make and play with this stuff then it's understandable... I don't care how well done your skimpy outfit is done, it's of no interest to me. So please take that talent and effort and use it to make something badass. thanks.


----------



## turrican9

Little "Off Topic"

For those of you who have several hundred hours in both Oblivion and Skyrim, and at the same time have not tried Morrowind, have tried it many years ago, have tried it but did not like it because of it's outdated graphics I would suggest trying this - Morrowind Overhaul

Easy to install and makes the game look fantastic!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've noticed that this game, and maybe the genre?, has a rather large amount of sexually repressed/deprived males in it. The ratio of scantly clad female mods to standard male mods is pretty heavily tilted towards the T&A. Do you guys actually play as female characters? I know there are females that play this game but let's not kid ourselves here, it's kinda weird and creepy. I mean, if it's only Japanese dude's who make and play with this stuff then it's understandable... I don't care how well done your skimpy outfit is done, it's of no interest to me. So please take that talent and effort and use it to make something badass. thanks.


This is really for two reasons:

- Most Skyrim gamers are male and prefer not to look at male NPC's or spend time and effort trying to pretty up a model they have no interest in. Given that this is an RPG, you are really looking at a manifestation of their fantasies and how they feel girls and clothes should look.
- For all the nude mods and skimpy clothes, it really ties back into the mindset and aesthetic bias of the general male gamer. Just like IRL, guys prefer looking at girls dressed in skimpy/sexy clothes as opposed to normal or fancy clothes.

My suggestion for getting people to make more "normal" mods for NPC's and more male enhancements, is to create an account on the Skyrim Nexus site and put in a request for a mod you would like to see.









PS: It would help if all the other types of clothing didn't look like crap really. If they have better looking practical clothing, I would personally consider using that as well.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *I've noticed that this game, and maybe the genre?, has a rather large amount of sexually repressed/deprived males in it. The ratio of scantly clad female mods to standard male mods is pretty heavily tilted towards the T&A.* Do you guys actually play as female characters? I know there are females that play this game but let's not kid ourselves here, it's kinda weird and creepy. I mean, if it's only Japanese dude's who make and play with this stuff then it's understandable... I don't care how well done your skimpy outfit is done, it's of no interest to me. So please take that talent and effort and use it to make something badass. thanks.


I am fairly certain I am not sexually repressed or deprived and I can't seem to see a thing wrong with a hot elf tarting around in ornate underpantsesque armor.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I am fairly certain I am not sexually repressed or deprived and I can't seem to see a thing wrong with a hot elf tarting around in ornate underpantsesque armor.


Same here. It is the same reason guys watch porn even when they have GF's.


----------



## turrican9

Don't know if this have been posted here. Nice new UI mod for Skyrim


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Don't know if this have been posted here. Nice new UI mod for Skyrim


I have been using it and it is pretty good. I would like to see them extend the inventory interface to include storage interactions soon though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I am fairly certain I am not sexually repressed or deprived and I can't seem to see a thing wrong with a hot elf tarting around in ornate underpantsesque armor.


It's not the same as pron or going to the rippers though. It's more like Hentai. It's not realistic at all. Interacting with these scantly clad women is one thing, but most of these mods are for the character *you* play. If I'm role playing, I'm playing as I would if I was the character. So, you're all repressed transexual perverts then.









I can't wait for the HD lingerie pack! Maybe some strap on meshes! Oh ya!


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> what if i were to console command kill Aerin? Would that cause her to not follow me or not talk to me anymore? Just theoretically speaking


Wow, even in a PC game some people can't just break it off to someone.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Same here. It is the same reason guys watch porn even when they have GF's.


I think the porn part may be a bridge too far for what I was thinking. I was thinking that if I was at the beach and there was an aircraft carrier launching jets and a few chicks playing beach volleyball, I would probably be watching the chicks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's not the same as pron or going to the rippers though. It's more like Hentai. It's not realistic at all. Interacting with these scantly clad women is one thing, but most of these mods are for the character *you* play. If I'm role playing, I'm playing as I would if I was the character. So, you're all repressed transexual perverts then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for the HD lingerie pack! Maybe some strap on meshes! Oh ya!


Some of the clothes definitely are not practical (skimpy Summer fashion for instance) and definitely cross the line of fantasy and just sexual. Also, those aren't mods aren't meant to be just used by your character, but by any NPC as well, since you can equip clothing to any NPC in the game and most clothes and armor are worn by at least one NPC in the game. I believe they already have some HD lingerie mod texture packs as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I think the porn part may be a bridge too far for what I was thinking. I was thinking that if I was at the beach and there was an aircraft carrier launching jets and a few chicks playing beach volleyball, I would probably be watching the chicks.


The pr0n part was mainly in response to SS's comment about people being sexually repressed. I personally just find all the current standard clothing models to be boring. I much rather see females (regardless of game or IRL) wear something that makes them look attractive then the rags that are currently in the game, even after retexturing. None of my clothing actually shows anything private though, even the opaquish stuff.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> ... I'm playing as I would if I was the character. ...


I'm playing as a male Kajit currently, does that mean I'm really a cat then?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is really for two reasons:
> - Most Skyrim gamers are male and prefer not to look at male NPC's or spend time and effort trying to pretty up a model they have no interest in. Given that this is an RPG, you are really looking at a manifestation of their fantasies and how they feel girls and clothes should look.
> - For all the nude mods and skimpy clothes, it really ties back into the mindset and aesthetic bias of the general male gamer. Just like IRL, guys prefer looking at girls dressed in skimpy/sexy clothes as opposed to normal or fancy clothes.
> My suggestion for getting people to make more "normal" mods for NPC's and more male enhancements, is to create an account on the Skyrim Nexus site and put in a request for a mod you would like to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: It would help if all the other types of clothing didn't look like crap really. If they have better looking practical clothing, I would personally consider using that as well.


Awesomely put.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I'm playing as a male Kajit currently, does that mean I'm really a cat then?


Same here. I have like 4-5 characters, and none of them are females. However, I play City of Heroes where I have many female toons. It's really all about the character you're making, since it is a role playing game. I do know some people that can be obsessive with RPGs and MMORPGs, but I don't think they are as rampant as some people think.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I'm playing as a male Kajit currently, does that mean I'm really a cat then?


I dunno, but I bet you playing as a big furry ***** is going to cause a whole slew of issues with Mr. Bikini Armor Is Bad.

edit- That shouldn't be censored. Proper usage. Don't infraction me.


----------



## Cobolt005

I got to say I finished "The Taste of Death" quest yesterday on X-Mas is just messed up!!


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've noticed that this game, and maybe the genre?, has a rather large amount of sexually repressed/deprived males in it. The ratio of scantly clad female mods to standard male mods is pretty heavily tilted towards the T&A. Do you guys actually play as female characters? I know there are females that play this game but let's not kid ourselves here, it's kinda weird and creepy. I mean, if it's only Japanese dude's who make and play with this stuff then it's understandable... I don't care how well done your skimpy outfit is done, it's of no interest to me. So please take that talent and effort and use it to make something badass. thanks.


Here you go:



Wait, what?









I too am not a fan of playing female characters, but to each their own.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Little "Off Topic"
> 
> For those of you who have several hundred hours in both Oblivion and Skyrim, and at the same time have not tried Morrowind, have tried it many years ago, have tried it but did not like it because of it's outdated graphics I would suggest trying this - Morrowind Overhaul
> 
> Easy to install and makes the game look fantastic!


Morrowind is one of my favourite games of all time. Graphics didn't look dated at all in 2002.









Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Morrowind is one of my favourite games of all time. Graphics didn't look dated at all in 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


I spent so many hours on that game it is not even funny...


----------



## Alex132

EDIT- LOL wrong thread XD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow BF3 is ******erly hard in the multiplayer. The starting guns are crap, and you level up SO SLOWLY.
> my K/D is like 0.8 or something low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like 2.4 in mw3 xD


Wrong thread methinks?


----------



## BradleyW

I just wanted to confirm, do i download and install the FXAA injector, then run the .exe file placed by the installer, change the settings in the active window, then boot the game as normal....with the FXAA window still open, then push the pause/break button in game?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just wanted to confirm, do i download and install the FXAA injector, then run the .exe file placed by the installer, change the settings in the active window, then boot the game as normal....with the FXAA window still open, then push the pause/break button in game?


Click to enable what you want in the different tabs, save, then close it. Start your game. You cannot use the fxaa tool while in game, and game has to be restarted for the changes to take effect.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Click to enable what you want in the different tabs, save, then close it. Start your game. You cannot use the fxaa tool while in game, and game has to be restarted for the changes to take effect.


^^^ What he said.


----------



## BradleyW

So when i save, it will inject a config file in the correct place?
Cheers.


----------



## Tatakai All

Annnnnd I'm baaaaaccccck!! I've finally got Skyrim working again, I only had to do a clean install of Windows on the SSD I've had just laying around for weeks on end. I admit that I've lost all my game saves because I didn't back anything up on my WD 640 but hey who cares eh? I've got Skyrim working and now I know what exactly I want to do on this 3rd time around playthrough. Funny about that is that this is going to be my 3rd playthrough but I haven't even finished the game yet! Doesn't bother me any cause this game is just that epic and besides I've got a chance to download a bunch more new mods. The one I'm liking the most so far is fps boost mod which works nicely since I have a gazillion mods running. Well just thought I'd share since I've seriously been having Skyrim withdraws. Good hunting all and let's all do our part and help to get rid of annoying and irritating memes that just won't die because an arrow to the knee isn't fatal.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So when i save, it will inject a config file in the correct place?
> Cheers.


No, it simply makes changes to the config file.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks mate


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks mate


Glad to help. Btw you should use this with the TESV Acceleration Layer also on nexus.


----------



## BradleyW

I will look for it








I have no idea what it does.
Give me a minute, thanks!

Edit: Are you sure my CPU will need this?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will look for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what it does.
> Give me a minute, thanks!
> 
> Edit: Are you sure my CPU will need this?


In a way yea. Skyrim it seems wasn't compiled well, maybe at all. This tweak mods the game to use the cpu flags better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will look for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what it does.
> Give me a minute, thanks!
> Edit: Are you sure my CPU will need this?


It is not an issue of whether or not your CPU will need this. All CPU's should benefit to some degree with better compile efficiency.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> In a way yea. Skyrim it seems wasn't compiled well, maybe at all. This tweak mods the game to use the cpu flags better.


Do i need this enabled for mods to work?

bEnableFileSelection=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini ?

I will read the install instructions for the CPU fix.,


----------



## Droogie

Anyone know of some good assassin builds? I've just been focusing on one handed, archery, and sneak so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## evensen007

Needing some help with my mage build. Mana regen and mana pool at the beginning of the game is ridiculously nerfed. I can't find a damn cloth armor worth a piece of toilet paper. I have a feeling I am going to do what I did Oblivion. Give up on mage (which is the class I play in every other RPG) because it's almost impossible to run the game with. I ended up building some walking monolith that was immune to damage and swung the biggest stick he could find. How boring.. As an archer if you miss with an arrow, NBD just fire another one. If you miss as a mage, you are screwed. You only have this tiny pool of mana. I know, I'm doing it wrong. Someone help me.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

So considering I didn't want anything for Christmas and that Skyrim gets my hard drive to make more noise than a porn star doing scene 3 take 15 I went and bought a Vertex 3 120 gig SSD for myself. Going to see what kind of difference it can make.

I bet an SSD can make up for the unoptimized code in cities that makes everybody's fps drop like mad.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> So considering I didn't want anything for Christmas and that Skyrim gets my hard drive to make more noise than a porn star doing scene 3 take 15 I went and bought a Vertex 3 120 gig SSD for myself. Going to see what kind of difference it can make.
> 
> I bet an SSD can make up for the unoptimized code in cities that makes everybody's fps drop like mad.


Too bad an SSD will do almost nothing for load times.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too bad an SSD will do almost nothing for load times.


Do you have slow load times? It's never loading for more than a couple of seconds for me ;l


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Anyone know of some good assassin builds? I've just been focusing on one handed, archery, and sneak so far.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Assassin's come in two flavors; those who only use weapons and those who also use arcane magic. Since you seem to be leaning towards the former, I suggest that you focus more on archery until your sneak is good enough to get you close enough to land that x15/30 backstab damage with a dagger. Honestly, while it is definitely harder, an assassin does not actually need high one handed to face melt. At x30 backstab damage, that typically is enough to more than one shot most things in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Needing some help with my mage build. Mana regen and mana pool at the beginning of the game is ridiculously nerfed. I can't find a damn cloth armor worth a piece of toilet paper. I have a feeling I am going to do what I did Oblivion. Give up on mage (which is the class I play in every other RPG) because it's almost impossible to run the game with. I ended up building some walking monolith that was immune to damage and swung the biggest stick he could find. How boring.. As an archer if you miss with an arrow, NBD just fire another one. If you miss as a mage, you are screwed. You only have this tiny pool of mana. I know, I'm doing it wrong. Someone help me.


Easiest solution is to get a follower as early as you can. If you can beat up that fugly Unbroken NPC in Bannered Mare (Whiterun), she is actually a very decent tank. The strategy is to load her with health potions while you build up your skills shooting the distracted enemies. On earlier levels, try to find clothing and jewelry to help lower the cost of your spells. Overtime, you will find clothing that helps you regenerate magic faster. Once you get impact however, mages become very powerful in Skyrim.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too bad an SSD will do almost nothing for load times.


Not really worried about load times, it's so quick on my WD black that I rarely get to see the little messages in between maps. Do most people have bad load times or something, or are you stating that for the same reason above, it's already so quick?

I am hoping it will be more useful for the constant streaming of data that appears to be going on. That and it will be nice just to have in general. I mean seriously, my hard drive sounds like it is going insane when I play skyrim and at least a few minutes after I quit. Of course I shouldn't say quit, usually my skyrim time ends with it crashing on me. It's a love hate relationship.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> So considering I didn't want anything for Christmas and that Skyrim gets my hard drive to make more noise than a porn star doing scene 3 take 15 I went and bought a Vertex 3 120 gig SSD for myself. Going to see what kind of difference it can make.
> 
> I bet an SSD can make up for the unoptimized code in cities that makes everybody's fps drop like mad.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad an SSD will do almost nothing for load times.
Click to expand...

I found my load times were significantly less when I moved my game over to my SSD... especially going in and out of buildings in cities; and I don't have that great of an SSD at all. Often I don't even see the game tips on the loading screens anymore because it loads so fast, so that is proof right there.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I found my load times were significantly less when I moved my game over to my SSD... especially going in and out of buildings in cities; and I don't have that great of an SSD at all. Often I don't even see the game tips on the loading screens anymore because it loads so fast, so that is proof right there.


I have no problem loading levels with my WD Black, heck I can barely ever finish the 'tips' they give you









On the other hand, I can read the tip 3-4 times on my laptop before it loads


----------



## Rmerwede

Hey All!

I saw numerous posts regarding mods for PC. For those not familiar with one of the biggest Skyrim mods repositories, here is the link:

http://skyrimnexus.com/

The main reason for this post is to provide the following link:

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11#content

It is an ongoing overhaul of the entire game, and is a list that provides tested mods/tweaks/enhancements. Download the PDF for a list with links to each mod, so you can pick and chose which ones you may want. Also, I highly recommend the Nexus Manager (or there is an alternative somewhere on the list) to manage your mods. The list also provides a brief description, directions, and order-of-installation for the majority of mods. These are not all the mods, as there are still plenty more that are highly endorsed, depending on your tastes.

DL and have fun!


----------



## BradleyW

Do i need to edit this line of code for mods to work?
bEnableFileSelection=1 (in SkyrimPrefs.ini)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do i need to edit this line of code for mods to work?
> bEnableFileSelection=1 (in SkyrimPrefs.ini)


I never did, and I'm using plenty of mods, so no. I would just get the Nexus Mod manager, log into skyrimnexus.com and make sure to download everything with the manager. There will be links on skyrimnexus that say 'download with manager' or something.

Good luck!


----------



## gtarmanrob

LOVING this game so far. not running many mods, just one to mine ore quicker, and ensure i get all my arrows back from bodies of enemies.

as always, i've gone down the path of a sort of sniper, increasing stealth and archery. even full on frontal attacks, i find i use my shout then bow. i just love shooting arrows through an enemies head.

these kind of games, i have always found nearly impossible to replay, coz they are so long i always felt i couldnt be bothered, you do it once you've seen it all why do it again? for some reason, this time round, Skyrim doesnt feel like that. i think its coz there feels like so much customisation with your character skills and weapon set, you can go down many different paths. after i finish a run as my current character, i think im going to go down the path of a mage, using prodiminantly magic. have never done it before, but the magic this time seems awesome.

i also end up going khajit though. love stealing things haha







great way to make money when you can fence items to an invested merchant.


----------



## Thedark1337

the bEnableFileSelection is used for when you have plugin mods ( EG .esm or .esp files and your load loose files is grayed out) It allows plugins to be loaded for skyrim.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> the bEnableFileSelection is used for when you have plugin mods ( EG .esm or .esp files and your load loose files is grayed out) It allows plugins to be loaded for skyrim.


But unless Mod Manager enables this line in the prefs file, Mod Manager allows plugins to work, as long as you leave them checked.


----------



## Scorpion49

Wow, I just received the hardest task in the whole game. Move a dead body..... holy CRAP what a broken mechanic. I've spent 45 minutes trying to get this dead dude behind some haystacks and succeeded in about 2 feet of movement. I love how it only works on one axis and you have no idea which one when you activate it, so you ave to dance around in circles to try and get it to move in the right direction..... only to accidentally twitch the mouse and send him shooting off into the wall the wrong way









It took me about that long to figure out if I JUMP for some reason I can now walk with the dead body (sometimes).... would have been nice to know that from the start but it still only works like 5% of the time apparently.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Wow, I just received the hardest task in the whole game. Move a dead body..... holy CRAP what a broken mechanic. I've spent 45 minutes trying to get this dead dude behind some haystacks and succeeded in about 2 feet of movement. I love how it only works on one axis and you have no idea which one when you activate it, so you ave to dance around in circles to try and get it to move in the right direction..... only to accidentally twitch the mouse and send him shooting off into the wall the wrong way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me about that long to figure out if I JUMP for some reason I can now walk with the dead body (sometimes).... would have been nice to know that from the start but it still only works like 5% of the time apparently.


Weird. I've never had issues moving bodies unless they are still in their armour. I like knocking off guards and dropping the bodies I front of the locals for them to gawp at.

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Weird. I've never had issues moving bodies unless they are still in their armour. I like knocking off guards and dropping the bodies I front of the locals for them to gawp at.
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


He was stripped down of everything so he would be easy to move.... I figured out the secret, apparently I have to alt+tab out of the game and back in to pick the guy up, once I put him down again nothing but alt+tab will allow me to pick him up properly. I'm sure its another weird clipping glitch thanks to running a 120hz refresh rate.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Weird. I've never had issues moving bodies unless they are still in their armour. I like knocking off guards and dropping the bodies I front of the locals for them to gawp at.
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


See, you learn something new each day with this game. I didn't know you could move bodies. I just got Telekinesis, so would I be able to 'throw' bodies then?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> He was stripped down of everything so he would be easy to move.... I figured out the secret, apparently I have to alt+tab out of the game and back in to pick the guy up, once I put him down again nothing but alt+tab will allow me to pick him up properly. I'm sure its another weird clipping glitch thanks to running a 120hz refresh rate.


I found grabbing them at the feet or head makes them hard to move. Grabbing them at the chest seems easier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> See, you learn something new each day with this game. I didn't know you could move bodies. I just got Telekinesis, so would I be able to 'throw' bodies then?


Yup! Just hold down E after targeting them and drag.


----------



## Milamber

I have a wood elf companion and i gave him a very good bow, he seems to refuse to use it and sticks to his own longbow, is this a bug?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup! Just hold down E after targeting them and drag.










I'm gonna have some fun in Whiterun tonight!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have a wood elf companion and i gave him a very good bow, he seems to refuse to use it and sticks to his own longbow, is this a bug?


Apparently your wood elf has a better one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have a wood elf companion and i gave him a very good bow, he seems to refuse to use it and sticks to his own longbow, is this a bug?


NPC's automatically respawn their default inventory and switch back to it. Use console to look into his/her inventory and remove his longbow to force him to use your provided bow. Sometimes we have to be forceful for their own good.









There is also a mod that helps with this behavior I think.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Apparently your wood elf has a better one.


I could think of a crude joke to that involving the wood elf's longbow, but I will restrain myself.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have a wood elf companion and i gave him a very good bow, he seems to refuse to use it and sticks to his own longbow, is this a bug?
> 
> 
> 
> NPC's automatically respawn their default inventory and switch back to it. Use console to look into his/her inventory and remove his longbow to force him to use your provided bow. Sometimes we have to be forceful for their own good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a mod that helps with this behavior I think.
Click to expand...

Target npc, type in console, removeallitems voila they are now naked lol. You can have fun this way in town too btw.

Now equip however you want/. Be warned though that it will also remove their unlimited arrows so you'll have to supply arrows.

It really comes down to the quality of the gear and whether it's the right type. If the quality is not higher in base amount, no dice. Also, there are other twists to this.

For ex. Aela uses Ancient Nord armor which is actually heavy armor which she has no skill set for. So no matter how high a quality Ancient Nord you put on her, nevermind it's her default, she won't equip the higher geared Ancient Nord. [email protected], playing these games with us. Throw on some higher quality Light Armor and Aela puts it right on, go figure...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Target npc, type in console, removeallitems voila they are now naked lol. You can have fun this way in town too btw.
> Now equip however you want/. Be warned though that it will also remove their unlimited arrows so you'll have to supply arrows.
> It really comes down to the quality of the gear and whether it's the right type. If the quality is not higher in base amount, no dice. Also, there are other twists to this.
> For ex. Aela uses Ancient Nord armor which is actually heavy armor which she has no skill set for. So no matter how high a quality Ancient Nord you put on her, nevermind it's her default, she won't equip the higher geared Ancient Nord. [email protected], playing these games with us. Throw on some higher quality Light Armor and Aela puts it right on, go figure...


They do not always use higher level or quality weapons. Some followers refuse to let go of their longbows for even a legendary dual enchanted daedric bow. I am pretty sure that beast whatever piece of crap longbow they have or rather I am SURE of it.


----------



## Milamber

What are your preferences?

Skyrim HD - 2K Textures
or
Serious HD Retexture Landscape

And can you use both at same time or will they conflict?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What are your preferences?
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures or Serious HD Retexture Landscape


Interesting question. I haven't ever tried one while looking at the same example of a texture, and then trying the other, but when I was tweaking some to see what my desktop and laptop could handle, I found that installing the Serious HD retexture, Improved Rock & Mountain textures, Realistic Water Textures, and then installing Skyrim HD, but *not* letting it overwrite the files that conflicted with those three mods. Seems to l0ok good for me.

When I get my new GPUs, I plan on testing more thoroughly. In fact, if anyone (read: OC'ing Noob) knows what/where I should be standing/looking when wanting to compare those mods, please let me know. I'll be sure to post pics of the differences, and then people will have a better idea for themselves.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Needing some help with my mage build. Mana regen and mana pool at the beginning of the game is ridiculously nerfed. I can't find a damn cloth armor worth a piece of toilet paper. I have a feeling I am going to do what I did Oblivion. Give up on mage (which is the class I play in every other RPG) because it's almost impossible to run the game with. I ended up building some walking monolith that was immune to damage and swung the biggest stick he could find. How boring.. As an archer if you miss with an arrow, NBD just fire another one. If you miss as a mage, you are screwed. You only have this tiny pool of mana. I know, I'm doing it wrong. Someone help me.


Spend every level up on mana, pick high elf and don't use the higher level destruction spells until you have good enchanted items. You only need the basic lightning spell to stun lock and kill anything (especially early game).


----------



## Milamber

Ok thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Interesting question. I haven't ever tried one while looking at the same example of a texture, and then trying the other, but when I was tweaking some to see what my desktop and laptop could handle, I found that installing the Serious HD retexture, Improved Rock & Mountain textures, Realistic Water Textures, and then installing Skyrim HD, but *not* letting it overwrite the files that conflicted with those three mods. Seems to l0ok good for me.
> When I get my new GPUs, I plan on testing more thoroughly. In fact, if anyone (read: OC'ing Noob) knows what/where I should be standing/looking when wanting to compare those mods, please let me know. I'll be sure to post pics of the differences, and then people will have a better idea for themselves.


The way that overlapping mods work is on a stacking basis, where the last one you install and overwrite is the one that has primary. In the case of the Serious HD Landscape retexture, that focuses primarily on landscape type textures (outside stuff) so it may possibly conflict with the Rock and Mountain textures. Which one you ultimately want to use there is up to you. It is good not to overwrite when installing the Skyrim HD mod, as it will overwrite the existing mods that you have, give it is a comprehensive texture overhaul.

As far as where to look, I would primarily focus on comparing the different high resolution textures on the ground, buildings, snowed ground, ect. I personally installed Skyrim HD first and then installed other mods over it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The way that overlapping mods work is on a stacking basis, where the last one you install and overwrite is the one that has primary. In the case of the Serious HD Landscape retexture, that focuses primarily on landscape type textures (outside stuff) so it may possibly conflict with the Rock and Mountain textures. Which one you ultimately want to use there is up to you. It is good not to overwrite when installing the Skyrim HD mod, as it will overwrite the existing mods that you have, give it is a comprehensive texture overhaul.
> As far as where to look, I would primarily focus on comparing the different high resolution textures on the ground, buildings, snowed ground, ect. I personally installed Skyrim HD first and then installed other mods over it.


Those three that I mentioned do not conflict with eachother when installing them. But when I install Skyrim HD, it wants to overwrite for Vurts flora, those three mods, and there might be another. I just tell it no to all.

What you did by installing Skyrim HD first, and then the other mods, is the same thing I did, just reversed, right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Those three that I mentioned do not conflict with eachother when installing them. But when I install Skyrim HD, it wants to overwrite for Vurts flora, those three mods, and there might be another. I just tell it no to all.
> What you did by installing Skyrim HD first, and then the other mods, is the same thing I did, just reversed, right?


That is correct or should be at least. Then again, I have seen weird things happen before, like stacked textures. It was weird...


----------



## thx1138

I've been playing for 13 hours and havn't seen a dragon since Helgen. Where's the dragons?


----------



## Scorpion49

I feel kind of bad now, the unbreakable lady from the bannered mare aggro'd on me and wouldn't leave me alone so... I killed her, turns out she wasn't Bruce Willis after all. And then I got a letter from a courier saying she willed 100 gold to me


----------



## Ruckol1

Got this for Christmas, just started playing it, have some questions and I'm sure many more to follow..

Do I have to go talk to this guys sister or girl-friend or whatever? I followed him but then got side tracked by some hippies in the woods who I killed. Also I am picking up all these items like in Diablo, I can resell them for gold at a shop or something correct?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Got this for Christmas, just started playing it, have some questions and I'm sure many more to follow..
> Do I have to go talk to this guys sister or girl-friend or whatever? I followed him but then got side tracked by some hippies in the woods who I killed. Also I am picking up all these items like in Diablo, I can resell them for gold at a shop or something correct?


If you want to continue the main quest, yes talk to her. But you could do other things/quests if you want. Also, yes you sell stuff to vendors.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> Got this for Christmas, just started playing it, have some questions and I'm sure many more to follow..
> Do I have to go talk to this guys sister or girl-friend or whatever? I followed him but then got side tracked by some hippies in the woods who I killed. Also I am picking up all these items like in Diablo, I can resell them for gold at a shop or something correct?


You don't 'have' to talk to anyone. The first person they tell you to see is the beginning of the main questline. As far as selling things, there are general stores, armorsmiths, magic potion people, and other vendors throughout the game where you sell/buy a variety of things. However, they have low amounts of gold in the basic version of the game. There are mods, Rich Merchants is the one I use, available from syrimnexus.com. That website has a great little program called the Nexus Mod manager which makes it easy to download, install/uninstall and manage mods for this game.

I suggest you check them out as well, and be sure to read this thread a lot.


----------



## Milamber

I just installed this and its so bright in the snow it looks like the brightness is way to high and the colours... has anyone else had to tweak theirs?

1st Ultimate graphic enhancement ENBSeries v0101

I basically want to use ENB


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I just installed this and its so bright in the snow it looks like the brightness is way to high and the colours... has anyone else had to tweak theirs?
> 1st Ultimate graphic enhancement ENBSeries v0101
> I basically want to use ENB


I haven't tried the ENB mods yet. I'm waiting for my 6950's to get here. However, I have noticed screenshots from people using it do tend to look too bright for me as well. I assume they are editing skyrimprefs.ini in conjunction with that mod. There are also probably preset settings that people have uploaded to skyrimnexus.com that may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Milamber

Here is a good example.. its meant to be nigh time and the brushes are bright green and the fire!!?


----------



## Tnt6200

Installed a few mods for my armor today. Pictures:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

So I got everything reinstalled on my new Vertex 3 SSD and Skyrim plays so much better. There is still a little stutter in the cities, but is greatly improved. The whole game feels butter smooth without any stutter(outside of cities). Also, I think I pretty much played six hours straight without a single crash, and that was with texture quality back to medium. Before hand it would crash every ten minutes and for a lot of people, they can fix it by setting textures to medium and even then I crashed every 20-30 minutes.

So not a single crash in six hours with an SSD as compared to a crash every ~15 minutes depending on settings.


----------



## Droogie

Hmm... I was playing this last night and I got an R6025 runtime error, shortly followed by a BSOD. Haven't played since, because I can't seem to find what that error means.


----------



## Milamber

Not sure if this will help your problem.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5009906_fix-runtime-error-r.html


----------



## Droogie

It hasn't done it again.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Here is a good example.. its meant to be nigh time and the brushes are bright green and the fire!!?


You can adjust the settings in the enbseries.ini file to suite your preferences. Which includes light and colour control. These newer ENB releases work in conjunction with the FXAA injectors which have a boat load of customizable adjustment options as well. AO finally works but running all of these mods requires high end SLI/CF systems. I just started playing with the ENB stuff a few days ago and I still havn't found a fan release that didn't need some tweaking out of the box. Those light green bushes are part of vurts flora overhaul, and he released a fix that lowers their saturation to better fit in with the other trees.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You can adjust the settings in the enbseries.ini file to suite your preferences. Which includes light and colour control. These newer ENB releases work in conjunction with the FXAA injectors which have a boat load of customizable adjustment options as well. AO finally works but running all of these mods requires high end SLI/CF systems. I just started playing with the ENB stuff a few days ago and I still havn't found a fan release that didn't need some tweaking out of the box. Those light green bushes are part of vurts flora overhaul, and he released a fix that lowers their saturation to better fit in with the other trees.


Does AO work on Ati cards? I saw a guide on setting it up with an Nvidia card but wasn't sure it worked on Ati.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You can adjust the settings in the enbseries.ini file to suite your preferences. Which includes light and colour control. These newer ENB releases work in conjunction with the FXAA injectors which have a boat load of customizable adjustment options as well. AO finally works but running all of these mods requires high end SLI/CF systems. I just started playing with the ENB stuff a few days ago and I still havn't found a fan release that didn't need some tweaking out of the box. Those light green bushes are part of vurts flora overhaul, and he released a fix that lowers their saturation to better fit in with the other trees.


A lot of those configs are based on whatever display color configuration they are using and may not look the same on our systems.







As far as AO goes, while you do not necessarily need a SLI/CF to use it, it will definitely help. It seems to run ok on quality for my single GTX580, but maybe I am just lucky.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Does AO work on Ati cards? I saw a guide on setting it up with an Nvidia card but wasn't sure it worked on Ati.


I'm not entirely sure about ATI cards. Nvidia has support for AO from the recent beta drivers but it doesn't really work as well, quality wise, as the ENBseries AO does. And the ENB SSAO is far more customizable in terms of filtering quality and amount etc, so you can fine tune it. I didn't need to set up anything special to get it to run on my 570 and it's just turned on/off via the ENBseries.ini file setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A lot of those configs are based on whatever display color configuration they are using and may not look the same on our systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as AO goes, while you do not necessarily need a SLI/CF to use it, it will definitely help. It seems to run ok on quality for my single GTX580, but maybe I am just lucky.


I can run AO if I am only using vanilla ultra settings and FXAA. If I start adding FXAA and ENB shader enhancement + texture mods it becomes too much and unplayable on a single 570 at 1920x1200. Your 580 has a little more grunt than my 570 does. I might consider the new 7000 series but I really don't want to go back to ATI. I wasn't all that impressed with the 7970 reviews.


----------



## Milamber

Can you tell me what enb settings for max details? I should be able to run it but I'm not sure about this fxaa and ssao business!

Thanks









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about ATI cards. Nvidia has support for AO from the recent beta drivers but it doesn't really work as well, quality wise, as the ENBseries AO does. And the ENB SSAO is far more customizable in terms of filtering quality and amount etc, so you can fine tune it. I didn't need to set up anything special to get it to run on my 570 and it's just turned on/off via the ENBseries.ini file setting.
> I can run AO if I am only using vanilla ultra settings and FXAA. If I start adding FXAA and ENB shader enhancement + texture mods it becomes too much and unplayable on a single 570 at 1920x1200. Your 580 has a little more grunt than my 570 does. I might consider the new 7000 series but I really don't want to go back to ATI. I wasn't all that impressed with the 7970 reviews.


Does AO actually work with ATI cards? I don't know if it is a DX10 feature or NV's offering.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Am I right in saying this game blows nuts with crossfire?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Am I right in saying this game blows nuts with crossfire?


Crossfire is working for me. Perfectly playable with plenty of mods installed. Running the latest officials from AMD as well as application profiles.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can you tell me what enb settings for max details? I should be able to run it but I'm not sure about this fxaa and ssao business!
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I don't have an answer for this, sorry to say. I'm still in the learning phase. To achieve maximum visual quality it's a combination of a few different things. Texture mods, Skyrimprefs.ini/Skyrim.ini settings, FXAA settings and ENBseries settings. I think eventually, a fan made 'complete package' will be released, but until then we are on our own to figure things out individually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does AO actually work with ATI cards? I don't know if it is a DX10 feature or NV's offering.


Your guess is as good as mine. I don't own any ATI cards so I haven't looked into it.


----------



## Weasel555

Does any one have an idea on what would be the most difficult race and skill combination to choose? I've found that so far, skyrim is not particularly challenging, which saddens me. I'm running it on 'master' difficulty and im not dying very often.

(*Keep in mind i've been playing dark souls on the xbox-360 so something oppressively hard seems to be on my 'like' list*)

Any input from trial and error on anyone's end?


----------



## Mr.Cigar




----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Am I right in saying this game blows nuts with crossfire?


Lol! It DID, but now it's much better. My 5870's are maxing everything out and I have Skyrim HD and a ton of other texture mods. I get about 50-75 fps outside and drops down to 30-45 in cities. I am using 12.1 drivers and have the city acceleration fix, ini file etc...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*


Does that female statue have a blurred out boner?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Am I right in saying this game blows nuts with crossfire?


There seems to be a ton of issues on this game for multi card solutions itself. This should become better once ATI/NV releases more polished profiles for the game and work out all the kinks. I traditionally have MUCH more faith (8800 SLI release issues aside) in NV than ATI however.


----------



## seabiscuit68

So you are running 11.12 with 11.12 CAP1 and it is working well?
I am running my 6870's and I get areas with 20 FPS just standing still in a town.
I am running the Skyrim HD mod with like 1.1 GB of textures added...but is that what is killing my performance?

I saw benchmarks with a single 6850 that said at 1920x1080, this game on Ultra with 16xAA, 4xAF and FXAA enabled, the minimum framerate was 33....

I'm not getting anywhere near that good with TWO 6870's

I am on 11.11C with 11.11 CAP3 if I remember right...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Am I right in saying this game blows nuts with crossfire?


I saw this on SN so I thought I'd share it. I have no idea if it will help.http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3807

I find myself having to ALT TAB when FPS get really sluggish or textures don't load properly. The game doesn't return properly from ALT TAB unless you do the CTRL/ALT/DEL and cancel.

IF you are getting low FPS in towns make sure you use this fix. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387 You will see improvments.


----------



## seabiscuit68

AMD's official are 11.12 with 11.12 CAP1
Should I use these or the 12.1 preview drivers

Also, I'm using these two mods...

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
(Skyrim HD 2k Textures)
and
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387
(The Acceleration Layer)

Which texture mods are you guys using?


----------



## ErBall

Aside from the Fence in the Raggod Flaggon, is there anyone else who will buy stolen goods without having 100 speech?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Which texture mods are you guys using?


All of them.







My texture folder is 5.55GB.


----------



## seabiscuit68

I just checked with and without the texture mods. I get pretty well the exact same FPS. 60 (which I think I'm capped at) when staring at a wall, and 20 when staring at the city...dipping to like 8. This is without any AA...

Obviously something is wrong


----------



## seabiscuit68

Aren't there textures that overlap?


----------



## evensen007

Do NOT use Amd 11.12 drivers. Only use fresh 11.11c or 12.1 previews. The 11.12 don't even include any of the 11.11c optimizations. I'm using almost all of the texture mods you can find.


----------



## evensen007

And yes, there is texture overlap. You need to pre-plan what you want to over-write what. In other words, install the mod first that you don't mind certain things being replaced by a subsequent texture mod and so forth.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Aren't there textures that overlap?


There is. But I am pretty meticulous. When I make a change or addition, I go in game to check it out pretty thoroughly. But that doesn't mean there was a small change somewhere I didn't notice. I haven't experienced any real problems with overlapping though, although, I do get a fair amount of CTD and BSOD's that happen randomly. I think everyone get's those though, even without mods.


----------



## seabiscuit68

For texture mods, do you just keep installing them to the Texture folder? What if one mod is for all stone textures, and another mod has a different texture for the stones...how does it sort out which to use.

Also, I'm trying the 12.1's and I'll report back in 2 minutes


----------



## awdrifter

Companion quest line bugged after completing Blood's Honor quest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I can't activate the next Companion quest after completing the Blood's Honor quest after Kodlak got killed. Farkas and a lot of the NPCs are busy, I can talk to Vilkas but he's not giving me any new quest. I tried the fix mentioned in the Elder Scroll wikia, but the commands didn't do anything. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> For texture mods, do you just keep installing them to the Texture folder? What if one mod is for all stone textures, and another mod has a different texture for the stones...how does it sort out which to use.
> Also, I'm trying the 12.1's and I'll report back in 2 minutes


The latest texture mod you copy over will always over-write an earlier mod that re-textures the same object. That is where you plan your layering out.


----------



## Demented

I don't have those issues. I'm running these mods currently:



There is a very occasional moment at times where it lags for a second or two, but them I'm good for a while. I'm usually getting between 30-60 in some places outside, and 60 indoors. Running the acceleration layer as well, and that's Eyefinity.

But these are m Skyrim settings for Eyefinity:




EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> The latest texture mod you copy over will always over-write an earlier mod that re-textures the same object. That is where you plan your layering out.


Exactly. So I do Skyrim HD last, but I don't allow it to overwrite anything. The other mods I use do not conflict with each other.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Wow 12.1 = the bomb - went from 22 FPS staring at the city to 56. No joke. I'm maxed out with AA and everything and barely dropping from 60. <3


----------



## Slightly skewed

Looks like you now have headroom for moar mods! Get busy.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Wow 12.1 = the bomb - went from 22 FPS staring at the city to 56. No joke. I'm maxed out with AA and everything and barely dropping from 60. <3












Now we're talkin'!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I don't have those issues. I'm running these mods currently:
> 
> There is a very occasional moment at times where it lags for a second or two, but them I'm good for a while. I'm usually getting between 30-60 in some places outside, and 60 indoors. Running the acceleration layer as well, and that's Eyefinity.
> But these are m Skyrim settings for Eyefinity:
> 
> EDIT:
> Exactly. So I do Skyrim HD last, but I don't allow it to overwrite anything. The other mods I use do not conflict with each other.


Whoa whoa whoa, wait a second here! Which mod manager is that!? I tried BOSS, but my texture mods didn't show up in it; I would LOVE to be able to manage them like this!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> The latest texture mod you copy over will always over-write an earlier mod that re-textures the same object. That is where you plan your layering out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa, wait a second here! Which mod manager is that!? I tried BOSS, but my texture mods didn't show up in it; I would LOVE to be able to manage them like this!


Here


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall*
> 
> Aside from the Fence in the Raggod Flaggon, is there anyone else who will buy stolen goods without having 100 speech?


Assuming you shadowed that Kahjit in Winking Skeever and completed that optional part of the quest, he will fence for you. Fulfilling Tonalia's Kahjit caravan quest will also make all Kahjit caravans fencers for you as well. Completing TG faction quests will also gain you a few more fencers across Skyrim I believe.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Here


Thanks so much! Will be downloading this tonight when I get home from work. Will it auto-magically pick up the texture mods that I've copied in, or will I have to re-copy? How does a mod manager register texture packs anyway? I know with game changing mods like OOO and Frans back in the oblvion days they registered an esm file or something, but how to texture packs register?

Thanks again!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Thanks so much! Will be downloading this tonight when I get home from work. Will it auto-magically pick up the texture mods that I've copied in, or will I have to re-copy? How does a mod manager register texture packs anyway? I know with game changing mods like OOO and Frans back in the oblvion days they registered an esm file or something, but how to texture packs register?
> Thanks again!


It didn't pick up the HD 2k texture mod I installed before it.
You may need to re-copy it, but I didn't even bother.

These aren't game changing mods like OOO or FCOM (THAT was a big one). But I don't know how they register exactly.


----------



## BradleyW

I might use this manager too, just in case i run into issues.


----------



## subassy

So this is kind of a random question but since the new motherboards have all these RAM slots and RAM is so cheap right now has any body thought to put in a ridiculous (32 Gigs or something) amount of memory, create a RAM drive out it, copy the skyrim folder over and then sym link back to the proper skyrim install location...you know, for run and profit...? I assume that would work









I won't be doing this, can't rationalize the cost of a new PC with (or without) 32 Gigs of memory (fun though that would be)...


----------



## Weasel555

So, if anyone else is interested in trying to make the game more difficult, here's what I found:

Increases difficulty based off of master setting:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4406

Increases difficulty and reworks the AI to make them not so stupid in combat:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1269

Hope this helps someone else out. This game is too easy.


----------



## Ruckol1

I have no mods or anything.. I guess I'm playing Vanilla and it is quite easy. I just took down a dragon in one of my quests outside a tower or something and I'm only like friggen level 4.


----------



## Weasel555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> I have no mods or anything.. I guess I'm playing Vanilla and it is quite easy. I just took down a dragon in one of my quests outside a tower or something and I'm only like friggen level 4.


I beat the first boss in bleak falls barrow and that dragon on master difficulty without dying. I like the game, it's just that after playing dark souls, I'm kinda jaded on what is a difficult RPG. Also try changing the difficulty, if you haven't touched it i think it starts at adept, which is patronizingly easy.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> I have no mods or anything.. I guess I'm playing Vanilla and it is quite easy. I just took down a dragon in one of my quests outside a tower or something and I'm only like friggen level 4.


Go find yourself a giant for the fun of it.

Now change to master difficulty.


----------



## BradleyW

Can't install this game from CD.
Is steam server down?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*
> 
> I have no mods or anything.. I guess I'm playing Vanilla and it is quite easy. I just took down a dragon in one of my quests outside a tower or something and I'm only like friggen level 4.


The basic dragons on adept are amazingly easy to kill. Just hide until they land and attack them. Once you meet up with Alduin again later in the main quest, there will be more iterations of dragons available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Go find yourself a giant for the fun of it.
> Now change to master difficulty.


I remember meeting my first giant on master. He stomped me and I flew over 100 ft into the air.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The basic dragons on adept are amazingly easy to kill. Just hide until they land and attack them. Once you meet up with Alduin again later in the main quest, there will be more iterations of dragons available.
> I remember meeting my first giant on master. He stomped me and I flew over 100 ft into the air.


Unless you're an early level mage. 2 flame breaths and I die.


----------



## BradleyW

is steam down?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Unless you're an early level mage. 2 flame breaths and I die.


If you are playing as mage, the way I handled dragons was I waited behind a rock or follower, waited for him to finish breath, then unloaded magic and when I had no more magicka, hid again and popped potions while crying like a baby. It took a while but it worked.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErBall*
> 
> Aside from the Fence in the Raggod Flaggon, is there anyone else who will buy stolen goods without having 100 speech?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After completing the quest Dampened Spirits there will be a fence available near Whiterun.


----------



## BradleyW

deleted.
(Found my answer)


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> deleted.
> (Found my answer)


You add them to the Data folder.

EDIT: You edited right before I replied.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> You add them to the Data folder.
> EDIT: You edited right before I replied.


Thank you anyway though








How do i enable a mod? Or does the game just recognise the mod? (Unless instructed otherwise)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> deleted.
> (Found my answer)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you anyway though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do i enable a mod? Or does the game just recognise the mod? (Unless instructed otherwise)


This is why I think the Nexus Mod manager is the best for mods. You just install it, go to the website, download with the manager, and double click to install, double click to uninstall a mod. Simple.

Just seems like the easiest way for me...lol


----------



## BradleyW

Does the mod man work if i've already downloaded the mods?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does the mod man work if i've already downloaded the mods?


Yea, it'll also let you sort the load order as well.


----------



## BradleyW

So how do i add a mod to the mod man? Just select a dir?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So how do i add a mod to the mod man? Just select a dir?


You go to the middle tab, click on that green plus sign with the blue file square icon I believe, and find the .7r mod archive file. I am fuzzy on the actual extension, but it is the archive file you download from SN.


----------



## BradleyW

Oh no, i extracted the files and deleted the archive! Gonna have to redownload.


----------



## Korlus

You could recreate the archive if you still know what files go into it?

The mod manager manages its files by creating a "mod" directory and keeping an "original" of each of the mods.

In my case, I have a lot of texture mods installed, and when some textures are clearly superior to others (and have overlap, or are just plain unwanted), I delete the unwanted textures from the archive so they won't be installed again.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korlus*
> 
> You could recreate the archive if you still know what files go into it?
> The mod manager manages its files by creating a "mod" directory and keeping an "original" of each of the mods.
> In my case, I have a lot of texture mods installed, and when some textures are clearly superior to others (and have overlap, or are just plain unwanted), I delete the unwanted textures from the archive so they won't be installed again.


Well i've managed to DL the mods again and they are all saved in my folder ready to be added to the manager.

Does anyone know any mods for good long black dresses and gothic looking clothing?
*
OC'ing Noob has helped me massivly with this game btw so i just wanted to say a massive thank you!*


----------



## Ruckol1

I have no mods or anything.. I guess I'm playing Vanilla and it is quite easy. I just took down a dragon in one of my quests outside a tower or something and I'm only like friggen level 4.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> I am using Daedric Reborn on my armor and Daedric Dragon Priest Hood for the mask. I noticed that the mask looks _horrible_ now because the armor is much more detailed. I was wondering if someone could make the mask closer to the look of the armor. Also, it would be nice if someone could point me towards a detailed mod for the daedric quiver.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3432
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2328
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2780

Hopefully one of those suits your tastes


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3432
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2328
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2780
> 
> Hopefully one of those suits your tastes
Click to expand...

I saw all of those but I want the hood to stay red and black.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *
> OC'ing Noob has helped me massivly with this game btw so i just wanted to say a massive thank you!*


Im sure most of us owe him a big thanks. I know I do!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I saw all of those but I want the hood to stay red and black.


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4420

This is as close as I can find. Sorry.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well i've managed to DL the mods again and they are all saved in my folder ready to be added to the manager.
> Does anyone know any mods for good long black dresses and gothic looking clothing?
> *
> OC'ing Noob has helped me massivly with this game btw so i just wanted to say a massive thank you!*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im sure most of us owe him a big thanks. I know I do!


Thanks guys!







Always glad to help.


----------



## Milamber

I decided to use 2k textures and then put skyrim hd retexture over the top since the hd pack applies to buildings too, but i prefer the ground on the retexture mod.

Just out of interest, anyone used this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1382 ? Seems to look good but doesn't have many endorsements which is odd.


----------



## Tnt6200

Uh oh. I guess it's time to reinstall.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh. I guess it's time to reinstall.


Ewww! I had that happened to me before too! Bear looks like one of those pastel colored gummy bears.


----------



## Roman5

So I've been playing this game for weeks and only just discovered you can zoom in and rotate inventory items, lol. Thing is, how? I click on an item in the right window, like say a book, and hold mouse down but nothing happens.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> So I've been playing this game for weeks and only just discovered you can zoom in and rotate inventory items, lol. Thing is, how? I click on an item in the right window, like say a book, and hold mouse down but nothing happens.


put your cursor on it and scroll in with your wheel dude


----------



## Tnt6200

Mouse over the pictures then you can drag it and use the scroll wheel to zoom.

I didn't realise that the hood and mask were separate files, but I guess it makes sense.


----------



## dkL33t

What's the strongest greatsword in the game? Is it the stock Daedra one, or some leveled item?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*
> 
> put your cursor on it and scroll in with your wheel dude


Yeah I know. It's not working though.

Also, on a couple of recent quests I've completed, when I've returned to the people who gave me those tasks, they both gave me a reward, except I didn't actually get anything.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3104

this IMO is the most awesome Daedric Armor


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkL33t*
> 
> What's the strongest greatsword in the game? Is it the stock Daedra one, or some leveled item?


The strongest would be an upgraded Daedric greatsword.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3104
> this IMO is the most awesome Daedric Armor


downloading


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3104
> 
> this IMO is the most awesome Daedric Armor


Yeah, dude. That retexture is EPIC. I really don't think anyone can top that for Daedric Armour.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm on the fence with this one now that he's finished it. It's almost too detailed. The sheild and weapons look like crap against it. Maybe if he does the weapons and shield to go with it.


----------



## BradleyW

I've gone with the black no red glow armor.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The glow is fine, the blood is lame. I used the mesh files from glow and the texture files from no glow to give some glow, but not too much. I think it's similar to the stock armor amount of glow.


----------



## Tnt6200

Played around with the mask texture a bit. Here's the result.
Zoom in to really see the difference.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Original:

With mod by ALH installed:

Greyscaled:

Final product:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thought some of you would like this.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1592


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thought some of you would like this.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1592


Hehe, I bet it either doesn't work or changes something else in the game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Played around with the mask texture a bit. Here's the result.
> Zoom in to really see the difference.
> 
> Final product:


Looks awesome!


----------



## Ziggurat

]I've done some modding myself. Everything from sharpening to increasing the resolution of armor textures to making wood...grainier...

[/URL


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggurat*
> 
> ]I've done some modding myself. Everything from sharpening to increasing the resolution of armor textures to making wood...grainier...
> [/URL


Do you have any that are available to download?


----------



## Milamber

Anyone know why I might be getting the occasional pause when I look around? I am using the TES Layer enchancer and this; http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone know why I might be getting the occasional pause when I look around? I am using the TES Layer enchancer and this; http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4142


I'm pretty sure everyone get's this stuttering while outside. The TESV acceleration layer improves this, but doesn't eliminate it completely. And why are you using that shader mod? You have enough horsepower to make the game shine yet you cover it with fog, blur and darkness. Adding a little fog/darkness to enhance atmosphere is one thing, that is overkill. To each his own.


----------



## Ziggurat

Quote:


> Do you have any that are available to download?


Hopefully you don't think I'm creating mods for Skyrim! I definitely don't have the technical knowledge to do so. I do, however, have the time, patience, and eye to spot (and endorse) some good mods. Here is a list of every mod I'm currently running. Bear in mind that if you download and use all of them you'll see that *some files will overwrite others* (parts of the mods will be overwritten, not all of them), and it's somewhat up to you to decide what you want to run. These are also not in order of how I came upon them, they're simply a list of everything I'm running. They all work and I've had no crashes, bugs, or freezes so far.

*Before you download any of these, I highly recommend downloading the Skyrim Nexus Mod Manager, available* *here*.

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4307
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=679
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3763
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=62
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4581
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2674 (This includes the Update and Expansion files)
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3315
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1382
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4226
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2971
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1875
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1297
http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131

By running all those, you'll see what I see, which is a pretty crisp looking game.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm pretty sure everyone get's this stuttering while outside. The TESV acceleration layer improves this, but doesn't eliminate it completely. And why are you using that shader mod? You have enough horsepower to make the game shine yet you cover it with fog, blur and darkness. Adding a little fog/darkness to enhance atmosphere is one thing, that is overkill. To each his own.


I was after darker nights, to be honest thats all


----------



## Ziggurat

If you want darker nights, or rather better relief and a more accurate feeling of darkness, I recommend two mods, both of which I'm using:

1) Immersive Environment Mod, available here.
2) Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR Mod, available here

Both of those will give you a prettier night and day.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggurat*
> 
> If you want darker nights, or rather better relief and a more accurate feeling of darkness, I recommend two mods, both of which I'm using:
> 1) Immersive Environment Mod, available here.
> 2) Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR Mod, available here
> Both of those will give you a prettier night and day.


Actually I was wondering if you were making mods for skyrim. Thanks for posting the link list. I'm on NS twice a day everyday keeping tabs on what's new and updates to what I already have. It's an addiction to be sure.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggurat*
> 
> If you want darker nights, or rather better relief and a more accurate feeling of darkness, I recommend two mods, both of which I'm using:
> 
> 1) Immersive Environment Mod, available here.
> 2) Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR Mod, available here
> 
> Both of those will give you a prettier night and day.


Thanks very much!









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've gone with the black no red glow armor.


Same here.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziggurat*
> 
> If you want darker nights, or rather better relief and a more accurate feeling of darkness, I recommend two mods, both of which I'm using:
> 1) Immersive Environment Mod, available here.
> 2) Realistic Colors and Real Nights with HDR Mod, available here
> Both of those will give you a prettier night and day.


Can I use both of these at the same time or is it one without the other?

Also, I am getting a weird blue around the edge of my weps, anyone seen this before? Check the below screenshot..


----------



## Mr.Pie

warning! Strong language!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0cyWTihEC8

that video is so bloody hilarious!


----------



## Milamber

Check this out guys!!

Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> warning! Strong language!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0cyWTihEC8
> that video is so bloody hilarious!


I almost fell off my chair laughing, now I want to use children as my minions too









@Milamber, thanks great find


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Check this out guys!!
> 
> Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons


I downloaded this yesterday as soon as I saw he had put it up again. This was originally on SN, but the creator had temporarily removed it for some reason.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I almost fell off my chair laughing, now I want to use children as my minions too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Milamber, thanks great find


you should check out his other videos! He's bloody hilarious with his "viking" commentary lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I downloaded this yesterday as soon as I saw he had put it up again. This was originally on SN, but the creator had temporarily removed it for some reason.


I got it the first time around. Days and days ago! He put up the wine bottle one again as well. Why they were removed the first time, remains a mystery.


----------



## TFL Replica

I always found Swedish English accent to be hilarious. This guy just takes that and magnifies it.


----------



## BradleyW

What's the name of that mod which gives you good detail on items like gold and stuff?


----------



## Overburdened

When I get incarcerated, it doesn't show the skills I've lost. The question is, did I lose any experience? The game makes no sense lol


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overburdened*
> 
> When I get incarcerated, it doesn't show the skills I've lost. The question is, did I lose any experience? The game makes no sense lol


Instead of losing skills like in previous TES games you only lose the progress you've made towards the next skill level. That's how I think it works anyway. I've never been incarcerated.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the name of that mod which gives you good detail on items like gold and stuff?


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=362
That one is for gold. Not sure what you mean by stuff though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overburdened*
> 
> When I get incarcerated, it doesn't show the skills I've lost. The question is, did I lose any experience? The game makes no sense lol


"If you choose to serve your time, you spend 1 day in prison for every 100 gold of your bounty. For each day you spend in prison, one of your skills will degrade (the skills that are affected are chosen randomly; you could lose a single point from several skills, several points from a single skill, or a combination of the two); randomly, Sneak or Security skills may be chosen, and will raise instead. You can't lose (or gain, in the case of Security and Sneak) more than 10 skill points in a single jail sentence." - From Elder Scrolls Wiki for Skyrim


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the gold mod. I've installed it.
The mod i was thinking of is the mod that increases all detail of inventory items like rocks ect.


----------



## evensen007

I was just thinking about something that would improve this game 100 times for me. I haven't played WoW in over 3 years, but that interface was one of the best ever for managing your buffs, spells, pots, heals etc... One of my problem (playing a mage anyway) in Skyrim/Oblivion is that all I can do is "favorite" my spells and then when I get in a combat situation I have to fumble through my list of 100 favorites spells/pots/racial abilities making me just about the most useless adventurer EVAR. What this actually does is dumb the game down for me to the point where I only want to use 2 or 3 things over and over again because I have no idea how to manage my abilities.

Anyone else feel this way? Is there any type of UI mod that mimics WoW or other MMORPG's so that you have a constant view of all of your options? There were also so many WoW interface mods that were good. This would be awesome for me. Maybe it wouldn't work as well in a first person vs. isometric game like WoW, but I need help and the default Skyrim way of doing mage battle and management is useless.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I was just thinking about something that would improve this game 100 times for me. I haven't played WoW in over 3 years, but that interface was one of the best ever for managing your buffs, spells, pots, heals etc... One of my problem (playing a mage anyway) in Skyrim/Oblivion is that all I can do is "favorite" my spells and then when I get in a combat situation I have to fumble through my list of 100 favorites spells/pots/racial abilities making me just about the most useless adventurer EVAR. What this actually does is dumb the game down for me to the point where I only want to use 2 or 3 things over and over again because I have no idea how to manage my abilities.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? Is there any type of UI mod that mimics WoW or other MMORPG's so that you have a constant view of all of your options? There were also so many WoW interface mods that were good. This would be awesome for me. Maybe it wouldn't work as well in a first person vs. isometric game like WoW, but I need help and the default Skyrim way of doing mage battle and management is useless.


Yea, the live casting and equipping could be a lot better and they only need look at mmorpgs for example. Shortcut button bar overlay and really a wide one at...


----------



## BradleyW

I have a water mod v1.7.
1.8v just came out.
How do i apply 1.8?
I am using nexus mod manager.


----------



## Ziggurat

Just open it up, go to the mod, deactivate it, then download and activate the new one.


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you.
Also i don't seem to have much info in my skyrimpref.ini in my docs or game dir.
The water mod says to change iWaterReflectHeight to 1024...i don't have that line of code.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711
Quote:


> Recommended Tweaks:
> -Force 16x anisotropic filtering through your drivers whether you have ATI or Nvidia for more detailed water at long distances. Strongly recommended.
> -Set iWaterReflectHeight and iWaterReflectWidth to at least 1024 in SkyrimPrefs.ini under [Water] for less pixelated reflections.


*Edit:
Fixed!*


----------



## SEN_ONE

In the mod manager on the installed mod screen, look towards the versions number row. You should see a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark in the center, click on it. A web browser window should open to the skyrim nexus page for the mod. Select "downloads" and then "download with manager." It will start to download in the manager. Now, go back the your installed mod list in the mod manager and double click the 1.7 version of the mod, and it will automatically deactivate the mod. Once your download is complete, the new version will in the installed mod list. Double click it to activate it, and confirm the new files overwrites when prompted. Good luck.


----------



## Overburdened

Thanks OC, TLF, I was wondering why my archery skill was taking a beating, they just don't tell you what's going on like in Oblivion lol.









Edit: Not only could the interface have been better in Skyrim, but the exploration is almost patronizing. I'm sure Bethesda listened to the fans who wanted more content, but seriously there are caves, ruins, or tombs every 20 seconds. Whoring out locations takes away from the fun of exploring, not to mention the guilt from not wanting to stop and loot.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE*
> 
> In the mod manager on the installed mod screen, look towards the versions number row. You should see a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark in the center, click on it. A web browser window should open to the skyrim nexus page for the mod. Select "downloads" and then "download with manager." It will start to download in the manager. Now, go back the your installed mod list in the mod manager and double click the 1.7 version of the mod, and it will automatically deactivate the mod. Once your download is complete, the new version will in the installed mod list. Double click it to activate it, and confirm the new files overwrites when prompted. Good luck.


Thanks, i've managed to sort it out.
rep to both members who helped me.


----------



## Wiffinberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Question for you and those who crank the difficulty up. Do the baddies just take more hits to kill and deal more damage, or do they also use better tactics?


as far as i can tell the AI is the same across all difficulties, but they are stronger and have alot more health


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overburdened*
> 
> Thanks OC, TLF, I was wondering why my archery skill was taking a beating, they just don't tell you what's going on like in Oblivion lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Not only could the interface have been better in Skyrim, but the exploration is almost patronizing. I'm sure Bethesda listened to the fans who wanted more content, but seriously there are caves, ruins, or tombs every 20 seconds. Whoring out locations takes away from the fun of exploring, not to mention the guilt from not wanting to stop and loot.


At least it is not like some games which completely shatter immersion with some sort of huge sign or indicator basically screaming "OVER HERE!" at you.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone know the name of the Mod where items in your inventory such as items like rock and other material are given HD textures?

Also i am not sure what sort of settings to use in the FXAA injector option 1 for the best possible visual quality without colour being overdone.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you.
> Also i don't seem to have much info in my skyrimpref.ini in my docs or game dir.
> The water mod says to change iWaterReflectHeight to 1024...i don't have that line of code.
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended Tweaks:
> -Force 16x anisotropic filtering through your drivers whether you have ATI or Nvidia for more detailed water at long distances. Strongly recommended.
> -Set iWaterReflectHeight and iWaterReflectWidth to at least 1024 in SkyrimPrefs.ini under [Water] for less pixelated reflections.
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:
> Fixed!*
Click to expand...

I have this in my skyrim prefs.ini under water.

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bReflectExplosions=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the Mod where items in your inventory such as items like rock and other material are given HD textures?
> 
> Also i am not sure what sort of settings to use in the FXAA injector option 1 for the best possible visual quality without colour being overdone.


You can try this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1875

I'm using it at the moment









Or this one: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=823


----------



## Korlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> At least it is not like some games which completely shatter immersion with some sort of huge sign or indicator basically screaming "OVER HERE!" at you.


You mean like Skyrim's compass does?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korlus*
> 
> You mean like Skyrim's compass does?


Well... in Just Cause 2 for instance, when you get close to your destination point, there is a huge green arrow above it in the sky pointing down on it.


----------



## Tnt6200

Started to mod the mesh for the dragon priest hood so it doesn't clip through my armor...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Started to mod the mesh for the dragon priest hood so it doesn't clip through my armor...


Very nice! I wish I had time to learn that. Seems really cool. Between work and Skyrim though, I don't seem to have much time left anymore.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have this in my skyrim prefs.ini under water.
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=1024
> iWaterReflectWidth=1024
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> bForceHighDetailReflections=1
> You can try this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1875
> I'm using it at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this one: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=823


Edit: If i move the sliders myself, should i set all the AA and blur and bloom to max for best quality or does it not work as simple as that? Also when i click save on my settings, if a file created with my new settings, because i see no message bbox like "Save succesful"?

Edit: Also, i want steam to run skyrim but via the fps fix loader so it can save my total hours. Is this possible?


----------



## evensen007

Alright, now that I've got the nexusmod manager going, how do you use it in conjunction with the TESV mod since it has to be launched from SKSE?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Alright, now that I've got the nexusmod manager going, how do you use it in conjunction with the TESV mod since it has to be launched from SKSE?


Go to launch options within the nexus mod man software and loading from the SKSE is an option or whatever you call it.
See here.









I moved SKSE Files via manual install then ran the TESVAL archive via the install feature within Nexus mod manager.
You will then be able to launch from it using nexus mod man as seen in the image above!


----------



## Epyon415

Hello OCN,

I need help. I got this game for xmas and have been recently having issues with mods. I managed to get the 2k textures working at one point (before the 4gb patch), but now for the life of me I cant get a single mod to run.

I reinstalled the game to clean up the folder. Can anyone help me better understand the modding role? Should I just let mod manager handle everything or do I need to follow each mod's install guide. I am GUESSING that I need to be running a different exe of TESV?

thanks

oh my main goal is to improve visuals mainly (tho my gtx 260s are likely limited in general)


----------



## BradleyW

I would do a fresh game install, update it to latest version and then use the mod manager to manage everything.


----------



## Epyon415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I would do a fresh game install, update it to latest version and then use the mod manager to manage everything.


Ok I will try this again. I'll reinstall Mod mgr. Do I need to use SKSE like you have? I just am not 100% sure why none of the mods appear to take affect when I launch the game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Ok I will try this again. I'll reinstall Mod mgr. Do I need to use SKSE like you have? I just am not 100% sure why none of the mods appear to take affect when I launch the game.


Leave the SKE thing for now.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Ok I will try this again. I'll reinstall Mod mgr. Do I need to use SKSE like you have? I just am not 100% sure why none of the mods appear to take affect when I launch the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Leave the SKE thing for now.


Yeah, just leave it for now and get the game going again. Your GPU may struggle with some of the more graphically demanding mods.


----------



## Overburdened

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> At least it is not like some games which completely shatter immersion with some sort of huge sign or indicator basically screaming "OVER HERE!" at you.


Oh yeah, as soon as I played Arkham City, I was like woah, they dumbed it down for the kiddies so much that we had the Bat-signals and a big arrows telling us where to go, talk about loss of immersion. It was also a 4 hour campaign lol.

Mods have to find a way to let us transform into a wolf or vampire at will, because I hadn't had the chance to contract Vampire Sanguinae before I was sucked into the world of the comp******
The sad part was, I then set off to get infected, for countless minutes I fought the wretched vampires, but then I remembered werewolf blood makes you immune to all diseases.
But, vampires were supposed to be special! Oh well.
Here's hoping for a Werepyre.


----------



## Epyon415

Reinstalling atm, once I get it back in, so I want to launch from the mod mgr?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overburdened*
> 
> Oh yeah, as soon as I played Arkham City, I was like woah, they dumbed it down for the kiddies so much that we had the Bat-signals and a big arrows telling us where to go, talk about loss of immersion. It was also a 4 hour campaign lol.
> Mods have to find a way to let us transform into a wolf or vampire at will, because I hadn't had the chance to contract Vampire Sanguinae before I was sucked into the world of the comp******
> The sad part was, I then set off to get infected, for countless minutes I fought the wretched vampires, but then I remembered werewolf blood makes you immune to all diseases.
> But, vampires were supposed to be special! Oh well.
> Here's hoping for a Werepyre.


I consoled in Dragon Priest abilities and now I have a dark aura around me and can walk on water. It is unbelievably cool!


----------



## Overburdened

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I consoled in Dragon Priest abilities and now I have a dark aura around me and can walk on water. It is unbelievably cool!


Dark Jesus! I will refrain from using the console, I don't trust myself with the thing, maybe to resurrect Lydia, if she is dead somewhere, or trapped atop a mountain lol.
Maybe you shout and kill someone? That would be cool, take that Ulfric!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Edit: If i move the sliders myself, should i set all the AA and blur and bloom to max for best quality or does it not work as simple as that? Also when i click save on my settings, if a file created with my new settings, because i see no message bbox like "Save succesful"?
> Edit: Also, i want steam to run skyrim but via the fps fix loader so it can save my total hours. Is this possible?


If your worried about it, you can always adjust the detail via the launcher and then edit the ini file. So load the game and a save, then exit. Then use my skyrimprefs.ini









Bare in mind you need to edit the sD3DDevice and the iSize to your video card and screen resolution.

Code:



Code:


[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2

[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
iActorShadowCountInt=6
iActorShadowCountExt=4
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1

fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=4
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1

bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080                          
iSize W=1920

fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=24000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=28000.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000

iScreenShotIndex=40
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580"   
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=3
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
bDrawShadows=1

bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
bDynamicWindowReflections=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bUseSunbeams=1

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=0
fHUDOpacity=0.5500
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
bShowCompass=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.2400
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0220
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=1
bGamePadRumble=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=2048

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000

[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.8500
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=24

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bReflectExplosions=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=1


----------



## Sethy666

Oh man,,, I sooo withdrawing. All this Chrissy and work stuff has kept me away from Skyrim too long.

I - must - play - tonight....


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you for your ini settings


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overburdened*
> 
> Mods have to find a way to let us transform into a wolf or vampire at will, because I hadn't had the chance to contract Vampire Sanguinae before I was sucked into the world of the comp******
> The sad part was, I then set off to get infected, for countless minutes I fought the wretched vampires, but then I remembered werewolf blood makes you immune to all diseases.
> But, vampires were supposed to be special! Oh well.
> Here's hoping for a Werepyre.


You can remove the wolf either by finishing the Companions quest or via commandline.

Also if you go vamp get the house in Riften.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you for your ini settings


So you got the game for Xmas, have you played it yet or are you still going through the mods?


----------



## Overburdened

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You can remove the wolf either by finishing the Companions quest or via commandline.
> Also if you go vamp get the house in Riften.


I just killed the richest man in Skyrim, looking to burn a few bucks, so there's something hidden in the Riften house, eh?







I'll look into it shortly and update.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overburdened*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You can remove the wolf either by finishing the Companions quest or via commandline.
> Also if you go vamp get the house in Riften.
> 
> 
> 
> I just killed the richest man in Skyrim, looking to burn a few bucks, so there's something hidden in the Riften house, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look into it shortly and update.
Click to expand...

The Riften house has a harbor entry which is perfect for vamps because you can enter/exit w/o getting aggro when you've got the bloodlust thing going.


----------



## Arundor

Does anyone have any tips for defeating dragon priests on master difficulty?

I'm currently playing a level 23 magic user. Dragon priests can kill me within one or two hits. I tried summoning atronachs to tank for me but the dragon priest defeats them in less than 5 seconds. I tried using lightning spells to drain the priest's magicka, but even after using my entire magicka pool and an additional 20 magicka potions to cast as many lightning spells as I could, the dragon priest was still going strong. My most successful attempt involved dodging around objects so the priest's spells couldn't hit me and occasionally leaving cover for just long enough to cast an attack spell of my own. After a very lengthy battle I had significantly lowered the priest's health, but then it just cast a healing spell and negated my entire hour of attacks in two seconds.

I'm considering just coming back later when I'm more powerful, but due to level scaling I'm not sure if that would work. Does anyone have any other tips on defeating these guys?


----------



## Rowey

Just found this, so i made a video.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for defeating dragon priests on master difficulty?
> 
> I'm currently playing a level 23 magic user. Dragon priests can kill me within one or two hits. I tried summoning atronachs to tank for me but the dragon priest defeats them in less than 5 seconds. I tried using lightning spells to drain the priest's magicka, but even after using my entire magicka pool and an additional 20 magicka potions to cast as many lightning spells as I could, the dragon priest was still going strong. My most successful attempt involved dodging around objects so the priest's spells couldn't hit me and occasionally leaving cover for just long enough to cast an attack spell of my own. After a very lengthy battle I had significantly lowered the priest's health, but then it just cast a healing spell and negated my entire hour of attacks in two seconds.
> 
> I'm considering just coming back later when I'm more powerful, but due to level scaling I'm not sure if that would work. Does anyone have any other tips on defeating these guys?


Get Marcurio. During the Alduin qiest you get Esbern and Whatshername. Altogether you have 3 npcs for backup. Just dragthem around forever lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for defeating dragon priests on master difficulty?
> I'm currently playing a level 23 magic user. Dragon priests can kill me within one or two hits. I tried summoning atronachs to tank for me but the dragon priest defeats them in less than 5 seconds. I tried using lightning spells to drain the priest's magicka, but even after using my entire magicka pool and an additional 20 magicka potions to cast as many lightning spells as I could, the dragon priest was still going strong. My most successful attempt involved dodging around objects so the priest's spells couldn't hit me and occasionally leaving cover for just long enough to cast an attack spell of my own. After a very lengthy battle I had significantly lowered the priest's health, but then it just cast a healing spell and negated my entire hour of attacks in two seconds.
> I'm considering just coming back later when I'm more powerful, but due to level scaling I'm not sure if that would work. Does anyone have any other tips on defeating these guys?


DP's are really annoying with their magic and conjuration abilities. They are also undead and have no melee attacks. There are a few ways that you can beat them if you are magic user:

- GET IMPACT! This, backed by fortify magicka regeneration apparel, staggers the crap out of virtually anything.
- If you have Eye of Magnus, drain their magicka to nothing and run up to them with spell and silver sword and wail until they are dead.
- If you do not have an Eye of Magnus, get a tanky or essential follower (Mjoll, Companions, Barbas, Shadowmere), hit him with Impact dual casts of lightning until you run out of magicka, pop potions while dual wielding staffs (preferably lightning spells), and switch to dual casting when your magicka recovers. Hopefully by now your minions (ahem followers) are swarming said DP. Try not to summon anything as DP's usually banish it, take over it, or simply kill it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Get Marcurio. During the Alduin qiest you get Esbern and Whatshername. Altogether you have 3 npcs for backup. Just dragthem around forever lol.


LOL that is a pretty scary team. I like having my faction team of Mjoll, Marcurio, Janessa and my follower Aenara during my occasional dragon fights. I don't even have to join in. I just watch them make short work of the enemies.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> So you got the game for Xmas, have you played it yet or are you still going through the mods?


I've played 2 hours and not even reached riverwood. Been testing mods!
Not going well atm.


----------



## Milamber

Here are my mods BradleyW, I have tested so many and these work the best









Clipboard01.jpg 577k .jpg file


----------



## Tnt6200

My modding didn't work properly.







I might try again tomorrow though.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've played 2 hours and not even reached riverwood. Been testing mods!
> Not going well atm.


C'mon man... get quest'in









Really, the bling can wait, If you going to get frustrated, its better to do over a dragon than a mod


----------



## tsm106

Yea, play some more then mod. Get a feel for the game first.


----------



## TFL Replica

The best way of dealing with a Dragon Priest is to stun lock them so they can't cast anything. If you can't stun them, use the slow time shout when they're low hp to finish them off before they can heal. Forget about level scaling. If you don't have the right shouts/perks it doesn't matter what level you are, you need to do some homework!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> The best way of dealing with a Dragon Priest is to stun lock them so they can't cast anything. If you can't stun them, use the slow time shout when they're low hp to finish them off before they can heal. Forget about level scaling. If you don't have the right shouts/perks it doesn't matter what level you are, you need to do some homework!


Unless you want to... exploit... the game a little.

Once you take care of the other NPCs, find a tall rock and just run around it spamming rune spells, conjuring things, regening health, and the like, running away from the boss. I killed that undead dragon in Labyrinthine that way.


----------



## tsm106

Speaking of Dragon Priests, when you go up against Nahkriin in the World Eater Quest, you have a chance to bum rush him and take him out fast. When you get up to the big vortex, he is w/o his staff since it keeps the portal open. While he is without staff bum rush asap. Once he gets his staff on, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## Thedark1337

The dragon priest masks are awesome







I have all 9


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Speaking of Dragon Priests, when you go up against Nahkriin in the World Eater Quest, you have a chance to bum rush him and take him out fast. When you get up to the big vortex, he is w/o his staff since it keeps the portal open. While he is without staff bum rush asap. Once he gets his staff on, it's going to be a long night.


Sanguine rose creates a distraction, then...
WABBAJACK... and he's a sweetroll









The staff of trolling... ahem, the staff of madness solves all your Skyrim problems.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Sanguine rose creates a distraction, then...
> WABBAJACK... and he's a sweetroll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The staff of trolling... ahem, the staff of madness solves all your Skyrim problems.


Oh and the cheese! To die for!


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Oh and the cheese! To die for!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq9TnI7ssTU
"Cheese for Everyone! Wait, scratch that. Cheese for no one. That can be just as much of a celebration if you don't like cheese, true?"

I want the Shivering Isles in Skyrim. Best addon ever.


----------



## Demented

Made a little video How To for the Mod Manager. Nothing special, just the basics.


----------



## Jayce1971

I found skyrim laying on the keyboard yesterday morning. Awsome! Santa was late, oh well... Got the mod manager installed and 2K textures lookin' good. Will add water, npc clothes, and maybe a few others today. Level 5 so far.... my first elder scrolls game. Thank you, Santa Claus!!!!


----------



## BradleyW

I'm still trying to gte the order of install correct for my mods. OC'ing Noob is sorted my short list out with an install order. Huge thank you to him!

Edit: Demented, should we use No to All as a general rule or did you just do that on the video so the example would not effect anything? I understand it is different with every mod and that we have to decice whether we want it to be overriden.


----------



## amang

Quick question guys: A white and black Azura star, which one is better?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quick question guys: A white and black Azura star, which one is better?


I chose black


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone tried this shadow fixer?
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4535
And in the install instructions, what si the Ugrid7 stuff?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone tried this shadow fixer?
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4535
> And in the install instructions, what si the Ugrid7 stuff?


I would recommend against drag and dropping ini's (which is all that mod is) to try to fix your shadow problem... the way shadows are setup are a bit of preference. By setting your exterior shadow distance closer you will see the blocky shadows begin to disappear, however the distance that you will be able to see other shadows will be shortened (off in the distance). Same goes for the interior shadow distance; this is less noticeable though because the overall distances are shorter inside a building. The other important value is the iBlurDeferredShadowMask... the is the value that controls the blurring of shadows: the higher the number, the more blurred the edges of shadows will become. Finding a good balance between the three settings is the key to getting good looking shadows.

As for ugrids.... the game loads the world around you in grids and the default is 5. By upping your ugridstoload value your game will load more grids at one time (meaning you will see less popping up of the landscape and buildings in the distance). Three things to consider if you decide to go this route...

1) Upping your ugrids setting will be more taxing on your system (obviously because you are loading more of the world at one time)
2) Changing your ugrids setting often corrupts game saves if you try to revert back to default (there is a way to get around it but I have found it to be a huge pain)
3) As you change ugridstoload values you need to change your uExterior Cell Buffer setting at a ratio of ((X+1)^2) [where X is your ugridstoload number set).
** And as a side note for anyone reading this that has the Tytanis mod installed; it doesn't work when you change your ugridstoload... at least not from a save game file (it might work with a fresh game though)

Hope that helps a little


----------



## WC_EEND

UGrid is a tweak in the Skyrimprefs.ini file which alters the amount of detailed grids to render around the player. Obviously this is going to be more taxing on your GPU, but it'll also make the game look better. The default value I believe is 5, and going higher than 9 isn't really recommended I think. OC'ing Noob knows more about it than I do though (unlike him, I haven't actually tried using it yet). So I'd say you ask him if you want more info about UGrids.

edit: Ninja'd by Cmoney


----------



## BradleyW

I might leave it for now then.
have you two done any shadow tweaks of your own?

Edit: Once a charactor is made and saved, can you change their face again at all?


----------



## WC_EEND

nope, I've installed a few mods (landscape HD textures, better textures for potions and a mod that replaces the spiders with mudcrabs) and that's about it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> nope, I've installed a few mods (landscape HD textures, better textures for potions and a mod that replaces the spiders with mudcrabs) and that's about it.


I am going to install,
Better Females By Bella
Better Gold
Silly Level Of Detail For Potions (Girly Mod)
Daedric Armor Improvement
Improved Dragon Textures
Enchanced Horse Skin
Enhanced Night v04 Color Galaxy
Enhanced Night v04 Night Stars
HD Furniture and Barrels
High Quality Eyes
Improved NPC Clothing
Enchanced Blood Textures
No More Blocky Faces
Nude Females
Realistic Smoke and Embers
RWT Realistc Water Textures
Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim
Skyrim HD 2K
Better Snow flakes
Better Spider Webs
HD Hay Texture
Flora Overhaul

But i don't know the install order for best results.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I am going to install,
> Better Females By Bella
> Better Gold
> Silly Level Of Detail For Potions (Girly Mod)
> Daedric Armor Improvement
> Improved Dragon Textures
> Enchanced Horse Skin
> Enhanced Night v04 Color Galaxy
> Enhanced Night v04 Night Stars
> HD Furniture and Barrels
> High Quality Eyes
> Improved NPC Clothing
> Enchanced Blood Textures
> No More Blocky Faces
> Nude Females
> Realistic Smoke and Embers
> RWT Realistc Water Textures
> Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim
> Skyrim HD 2K
> Better Snow flakes
> Better Spider Webs
> HD Hay Texture
> Flora Overhaul
> But i don't know the install order for best results.


The game within the game!

Looks like these are just texture/mesh mods. The only consideration for order AFAIK should be preference of any textures that may overlap, as they would be overwritten by the last mod you unpack to the /data directory. You could even peep the DDS textures and hand pick the ones you want, although you wont see them on the models like in game.

I just unpacked every texture package I could get my hands on to update as much as possible in the game, using the big archives first to address land and other recurring textures, then small mods like the potions/hay/chests, etc.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> The game within the game!
> Looks like these are just texture/mesh mods. The only consideration for order AFAIK should be preference of any textures that may overlap, as they would be overwritten by the last mod you unpack to the /data directory. You could even peep the DDS textures and hand pick the ones you want, although you wont see them on the models like in game.


By the time i'm done, it will be the Elder Scrolls 6!
Can my charactor be edited in any other part of the game except the first level?


----------



## WC_EEND

you can using the "showracemenu" console command.

edit: extra info about it, courtesy of elderscrolls.wikia.com:

-Your health Magicka, Stamina, and Health levels will be spread evenly on using this depending on your character's level. It will remove any point distributions that were custom. (It seems that using TGM command before entering the menu will retain your original levels, possibly due to god mode freezing the values) (Confirmed by SilentLeges, it will only reset your Health, Stamina and Magicka)
-Make sure you are in Third person view mode before editing your character, otherwise you will be invisible and unable to see the changes made on your character.
-This can be used, as Vampire, to fix Odd Skin/Facecolor Matchings and will not Spread your Stamina/Magica/Health Levels while you use it as Vampire, if you changed something while being a Vampire and Cure yourself with lycanthropy the light Skin will stay...but you can also use Showracemenu and alter it back to normal again without merging Stam/Magic/Health (can only confirm this as Argonian)
If you are a vampire, using showracemenu to change your race will cause you to be unable to feed; however, you will still progress through the stages of vampirism.
-This will NOT modify your attributes/skills/points/etc. unless you change the race, sex, or select a preset from the list. Modifying purely cosmetic things like skin color/warpaint/hair/face shape/etc. will leave your points unchanged. TIP: if the character moves its hands in front like they were tied, it's a clear indication that the skills will be messed up; if the hands remain parallel to the body it's fine.
A way to fix the modified attributes error is to simply re-equip your gear. It may not be the best fix but it is better than nothing.
-This will remove racial resistances when used, until you re-Load from the main menu.
If you use Werewolf beast mode after changing race, you will revert back to your original race after you turn back into your normal form.
-After Patch 1.3, showracemenu will immediately reset the following cosmetics attributes:
skin color, weight, eye type, all eye related colors except eye color, all face related colors, brow type. Make sure to save some screenshots of the sliders position's before closing race menu.
TIP: type "fov 50" into console without quotes to bring character closer for better editing.


----------



## _02

Just keep in mind I think that resets/redistributes some stats

Details here, search "showracemenu"

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_%28Skyrim%29


----------



## BradleyW

So if it resets stats, does this mean i can "respend" my points on attributes again?
Also will the face and hair be reset on my charactor??


----------



## WC_EEND

I recommend you first create a dummy character, tried said console command with that character, see what the effects are and if it works out for you, do the same on your main character.


----------



## BradleyW

I have a few charactors i can test on. I will post back soon.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have a few charactors i can test on. I will post back soon.


Oh, dear god. *He has the bug*... Bradley, prepare to *not* play Skyrim for the next 2 months while you sort through mods/textures/enhancements.









Reminds me of Oblivion. OOO, FRancescas, 1000's of texture packs. Oh my.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Is there any fix for your face going invisible when you wear a mask? I know saving then reloading fixes it temporarily but I change masks often depending on the situation and every time I do my face disappears! well the face of the mask at least... It's pretty annoying.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Oh, dear god. *He has the bug*... Bradley, prepare to *not* play Skyrim for the next 2 months while you sort through mods/textures/enhancements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Oblivion. OOO, FRancescas, 1000's of texture packs. Oh my.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So if it resets stats, does this mean i can "respend" my points on attributes again?
> Also will the face and hair be reset on my charactor??


Showracemenu will reset stats if you change race, gender. Don't change those and you are good to go. You can change character stats/perks via the console, and and and you can throw all your settings changes into a text file and run it with a bat command, like dos. Sure beats doing it by hand.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Showracemenu will reset stats if you change race, gender. Don't change those and you are good to go. You can change character stats/perks via the console, and and and you can throw all your settings changes into a text file and run it with a bat command, like dos. Sure beats doing it by hand.


Good to know. Thanks man! I will be sure to check this out!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I consoled in Dragon Priest abilities and now I have a dark aura around me and can walk on water. It is unbelievably cool!


pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## BradleyW

I'm temped to go into flight mode when i have to travel far lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> pics or it didn't happen!


I will take pictures when I get on Skyrim tonight.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will take pictures when I get on Skyrim tonight.


From what i've learnt from this member, anything he says, goes when it comes to Skyrim.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> From what i've learnt from this member, anything he says, goes when it comes to Skyrim.


I've no doubt about that , it's just I won't have a computer that can play skryim for another 6 months or so, and I don't get to enjoy all the PC craziness whilst being stuck on the console .


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I've no doubt about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's just I won't have a computer that can play skryim for another 6 months or so, and I don't get to enjoy all the PC craziness whilst being stuck on the console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No worries. Here are some pics for your enjoyment.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I've no doubt about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's just I won't have a computer that can play skryim for another 6 months or so, and I don't get to enjoy all the PC craziness whilst being stuck on the console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. Here are some pics for your enjoyment.
Click to expand...

You forgot to post the console command. I am disappoint.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You forgot to post the console command. I am disappoint.


I'll get around to it eventually, eating lunch currently. XD


----------



## BradleyW

Is that the Ice Queen Dress Mod?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is that the Ice Queen Dress Mod?


Nah, HD Nocturnal Retex Light Blue


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nah, HD Nocturnal Retex Light Blue


When your assasin walks, do her legs conflict with the back of her dress. I had that issue with that type of dress.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> When your assasin walks, do her legs conflict with the back of her dress. I had that issue with that type of dress.


This is the modded version that is short sleeved with shorter skirt part to minimize clipping issues.


----------



## BradleyW

Can it be obtained in white?
Does it replace any type of armor, or just a robe or dress?

Ok Skyrim people, at the start of the game, the very start!, did people see minor stutter if they looked towards the building/wall/game area?

Thank yooouuuu!


----------



## Scorpion49

Are there any good tips on getting the game to work a little better at 120hz vsync? I tried vsync off and it made all the NPC's bounce up and down with the refresh rate (fast lol).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can it be obtained in white?
> Does it replace any type of armor, or just a robe or dress?
> Ok Skyrim people, at the start of the game, the very start!, did people see minor stutter if they looked towards the building/wall/game area?
> Thank yooouuuu!


Yes it does and yes that happened to me once yesterday. The horse and carriage ended up walking up the wall and getting stuck... I restarted Skyrim and it was fine after that.


----------



## BradleyW

I played the intro 3 times and got stuttering until i reached the inside area of the village.
I do like the clothing on your assasin OC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I played the intro 3 times and got stuttering until i reached the inside area of the village.
> I do like the clothing on your assasin OC.


Thank you, me too!


----------



## BradleyW

Can anyone else confirm stuttering at the start?
Dam i need that modding thing to come out so i can get some hot clothing for my girl.


----------



## Roman5

I just finished a quest called Taste of Death. Should I have followed it through to the end or was I right in doing what I did?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First part was meeting Eola, (a female cannibal who I met in the hall of the dead in Markath and who worships Namira), at Reachcliff Cave. Second part was clearing out Reachcliff Cave as a task given to me by her. After killing all the draugr, Eola gave me a 100 gold then wanted me to convince Priest Verulus from Markath to follow me so that Eola could feast on him. I knew she had a nasty plan and I decided to kill Eola. Consequently the Taste of Death quest failed. Did I do the right thing? Under the quest title it says 'I killed Eola. Whatever she could have offered me was lost when she died'.



Also, where's a really good place to sell stuff and get the best prices? I have a thieves guild hood which will give me 10% better prices, so that'll certainly help.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Also, where's a really good place to sell stuff and get the best prices? I have a thieves guild hood which will give me 10% better prices, so that'll certainly help.


I think that the prices are the same at all shops, unless you have the Speech perk which gives 10% better prices at merchants of the opposite gender.

Did a quick texture mod on my daedric arrows, what do you think?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I just finished a quest called Taste of Death. Should I have followed it through to the end or was I right in doing what I did?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First part was meeting Eola, (a female cannibal who I met in the hall of the dead in Markath and who worships Namira), at Reachcliff Cave. Second part was clearing out Reachcliff Cave as a task given to me by her. After killing all the draugr, Eola gave me a 100 gold then wanted me to convince Priest Verulus from Markath to follow me so that Eola could feast on him. I knew she had a nasty plan and I decided to kill Eola. Consequently the Taste of Death quest failed. Did I do the right thing? Under the quest title it says 'I killed Eola. Whatever she could have offered me was lost when she died'.
> 
> 
> Also, where's a really good place to sell stuff and get the best prices? I have a thieves guild hood which will give me 10% better prices, so that'll certainly help.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It gives you the Ring of Namira which gives you 50 points of Stamina and if you feed on a corpse, it will increase Health and Health regeneration. This synergies very well if you are a vampire or a werewolf or even a melee/assassin character. Guards also make amusing comments every now and the when you wear the ring too.



TG Fencers are probably the best bet once you get access to them. Not sure how far you are in the TG faction quests.


----------



## tsm106

What, you don't like steak tartare??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Also, where's a really good place to sell stuff and get the best prices? I have a thieves guild hood which will give me 10% better prices, so that'll certainly help.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the prices are the same at all shops, unless you have the Speech perk which gives 10% better prices at merchants of the opposite gender.
> 
> Did a quick texture mod on my daedric arrows, what do you think?
Click to expand...

My first thought was carbon fiber is hard to damage.


----------



## BradleyW

So has anyone found a good set of slider adjustments for the FXAA tool so it add a bit of detail without looking stupid?
I also noticed weapon textures look crap....


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So has anyone found a good set of slider adjustments for the FXAA tool so it add a bit of detail without looking stupid?
> I also noticed weapon textures look crap....


I use this

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1754

Not sure if theres any better :l

As for the FXAA, I just use profile 1 and lower the sharpening and blur a little..


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can it be obtained in white?
> Does it replace any type of armor, or just a robe or dress?
> Ok Skyrim people, at the start of the game, the very start!, did people see minor stutter if they looked towards the building/wall/game area?
> Thank yooouuuu!


The whole beginning i had a huge frame rate drop.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I think that the prices are the same at all shops, unless you have the Speech perk which gives 10% better prices at merchants of the opposite gender.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It gives you the Ring of Namira which gives you 50 points of Stamina and if you feed on a corpse, it will increase Health and Health regeneration. This synergies very well if you are a vampire or a werewolf or even a melee/assassin character. Guards also make amusing comments every now and the when you wear the ring too.
> 
> 
> TG Fencers are probably the best bet once you get access to them. Not sure how far you are in the TG faction quests.


Thanks guys.

I actually re-did the quest to completion before seeing these replies. Part of me feels dirty like I did when I first joined the thieves guild, but in both cases, the guilt is outweighed by the bonuses. Increased stamina though is always welcome.
Seems odd to me though that someone as honourable and respected as a dragonborn can be allowed to join these lowlife groups, and then join stormcloaks or imperials on top of that, presumably always hiding these dishonourable, disgusting and taboo secrets from them. Be interesting to see how things play out as the main quest progresses, or, maybe there's no repercussions.

I'm neither vampire, werewolf or assassin. I guess I'm just part melee, part ranged? I mostly use two handed weapons (skill 76), but also use single handed sword with spell in the other, and also part time archer








I've done a few TG quests and am a full member (I think). Not sure what a TG Fencer is, but I sold some things to a girl in the TG and got poor prices.


----------



## tsm106

A Fence is someone who will buy your stolen items in the game. Stolen good will have a stolen tag on them and normal vendors will ignore them. You'll get to a point where you have zero items to sell to a vendor and yet, it's like you're carrying a full load. Get to vendor and its all gone, doh. Look in your inventory not in a sale, and full load. It's cuz the stolen goods are hidden from normal vendors. Must see a fence, fencer, etc.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Anyone got any idea how i can clear my 1040 gold bounty in marklarth? (from the "bird that gets stabbed when you arrive" quest)

if i console gold down to 0 it stays at 1040, if i up it to 1 it goes to 1041!









the guards just keep pulling me up, no matter what i do (pay gold, jail me, feck off) they just stand there then chin me again saying i've got a bounty









should i try (not at home right now) getting a new bounty (like say punch said guard) or ....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> I actually re-did the quest to completion before seeing these replies. Part of me feels dirty like I did when I first joined the thieves guild, but in both cases, the guilt is outweighed by the bonuses. Increased stamina though is always welcome.
> Seems odd to me though that someone as honourable and respected as a dragonborn can be allowed to join these lowlife groups, and then join stormcloaks or imperials on top of that, presumably always hiding these dishonourable, disgusting and taboo secrets from them. Be interesting to see how things play out as the main quest progresses, or, maybe there's no repercussions.
> I'm neither vampire, werewolf or assassin. I guess I'm just part melee, part ranged? I mostly use two handed weapons (skill 76), but also use single handed sword with spell in the other, and also part time archer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done a few TG quests and am a full member (I think). Not sure what a TG Fencer is, but I sold some things to a girl in the TG and got poor prices.


There is no actual good or bad associated with the fate of dovakiin. Dovakiin originally came to be when Alessia made a covenant with Akatosh of the Nine Divines to take on the soul of a dragon to seal the Gates of Oblivion. Like the Graybeards say, a dovakiin and his powers exist outside the Way of the Words and wields his powers as he chooses.

Fencer is someone who buys stolen stuff from you and generally have more gold. Once you get high enough in the TG faction, I believe fencers carry around 5K gold.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I use this
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1754
> Not sure if theres any better :l
> As for the FXAA, I just use profile 1 and lower the sharpening and blur a little..


Downloading now.
I've messed with the sliders. It looks great. Excellent darker areas and sharper look, however a lot of colour is lost and i can't reset sliders.
Could you recommend sliders that sort the colour out to look a bit better than normal colouring? I can sort the rest








It could be down to the sepia effect too. Not sure what to use...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> The whole beginning i had a huge frame rate drop.


Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> The whole beginning i had a huge frame rate drop.


lucky you! the whole beginning i had a crashfest 10 second lockup + hardlockup (needing machine reset!) + ctd issues...took over an HOUR to make my character









then along came the 4gb patch


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is no actual good or bad associated with the fate of dovakiin. Dovakiin originally came to be when Alessia made a covenant with Akatosh of the Nine Divines to take on the soul of a dragon to seal the Gates of Oblivion. Like the Graybeards say, a dovakiin and his powers exist outside the Way of the Words and wields his powers as he chooses.
> Fencer is someone who buys stolen stuff from you and generally have more gold. Once you get high enough in the TG faction, *I believe fencers carry around 5K gold*.


Cheers for the info.

Ah, so I just sold a few things to this argonian jeweller in riften who gave me a reasonable price for some items of jewellery, (better than I was offered by someone who isn't a jeweller, though I still only got 244 gold for a 500 gold item) then got to this ring and it said he doesn't have enough gold left. Now I understand why you mentioned about how much gold certain vendors carry.


----------



## Roman5

oops, double post.


----------



## Spacedinvader

for gold i generally use merchants that have stuff i want / need....buy that then flog yer wares









i'm not bothered whether i get 250 or 275 gold for an item









edit: like belethor...unless you killed him cos he sent mercs after you!


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> for gold i generally use merchants that have stuff i want / need....buy that then flog yer wares
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not bothered whether i get 250 or 275 gold for an item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: like belethor...unless you killed him cos he sent mercs after you!


I used to do that with soul gems...but now I have soooo many left after getting 100 Enchanting.


----------



## Milamber

Needing some help!

I am using Skyrim Enhanced Shaders 2.0 Vanilla Plus and Nvidia 3d Vision Compatibility project both files have a d3d9.dll, so I will need to proxy this file. From the notes this can be done, however I wanted to make sure I am doing it right, so here is what I did:

I edited the enbseries.ini and made this change as well as renaming the d3d9.dll from Nvidia 3d Vision Compatibility project to d3d10.dll

Code:



Code:


[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d10.dll

Is this right, or should I be renaming the other d3d9.dll that came with the Skyrim Enhanced Shaders 2.0 Vanilla Plus instead?


----------



## Disturbed117

Anyone used the skyUI?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Anyone used the skyUI?


I do


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I used to do that with soul gems...but now I have soooo many left after getting 100 Enchanting.


and you have how much gold?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> and you have how much gold?


300k + a LOT of stuff sitting in my house. I don't feel like selling it because the merchants don't have enough gold.


----------



## Spacedinvader

give some to the poor then









or tool your followers up with enchanted items (staffs are good for using gems, lydia likes dual staffing in my mates game (dual ice))


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Anyone used the skyUI?


Yep, and I use the default icons that it selects on install


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Downloading now.
> I've messed with the sliders. It looks great. Excellent darker areas and sharper look, however a lot of colour is lost and i can't reset sliders.
> Could you recommend sliders that sort the colour out to look a bit better than normal colouring? I can sort the rest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be down to the sepia effect too. Not sure what to use...
> Thanks for confirmation.


Depends how you want it to look ;x I haven't really messed with the colour sliders much though, if the reset button doesn't work and you want it back to normal download the manual install version and just copy whichever profile you want to use to the installation directory.

Heres how I have mine though


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Anyone used the skyUI?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and I use the default icons that it selects on install
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Anyone used the skyUI?
> 
> 
> 
> I do
Click to expand...

Any Good?


----------



## Marin

Any good perk guides?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> *300k +* a LOT of stuff sitting in my house. I don't feel like selling it because the merchants don't have enough gold.


Before I used up 11K of my gold just to increase my two handed from 68 to 74 so I can get closer to my next goal of 80 (5/5 barbarian), I had about 42K and thought I was doing well. 300K though, heh









I know someone who got an achievement award at 100K, so did you get some extra achievements?


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Before I used up 11K of my gold just to increase my two handed from 68 to 74 so I can get closer to my next goal of 80 (5/5 barbarian), I had about 42K and thought I was doing well. 300K though, heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who got an achievement award at 100K, so did you get some extra achievements?


650k currently here

just gotta collect everything and merch it all over the map, combine that with some good pickups and pickpocketing for like 12 hours straight... yeah u can build up funds way easier in Skyrim than in Oblivion or Morrowind IMO


----------



## grizzlyblunting

oh and smithing is a cash cow at higher levels

just make daedric items, you can get 100k no problemo


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Before I used up 11K of my gold just to increase my two handed from 68 to 74 so I can get closer to my next goal of 80 (5/5 barbarian), I had about 42K and thought I was doing well. 300K though, heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone who got an achievement award at 100K, so did you get some extra achievements?


Nope.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> give some to the poor then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or tool your followers up with enchanted items (staffs are good for using gems, lydia likes dual staffing in my mates game (dual ice))


My ranger is sitting on about 2 million gold with tons of loot in every one of my houses.







Gold loses meaning so fast in this game.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Anyone used the skyUI?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and I use the default icons that it selects on install
Click to expand...

Best UI mod imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> and you have how much gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300k + a LOT of stuff sitting in my house. I don't feel like selling it because the merchants don't have enough gold.
Click to expand...

You need Rich_Merchants mod, gives them 10K starting gold. It's nice having Aela follow you around, wife, backup, and big gold merchant, lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Rep for Geforce, thank you.
Is it possible to edit my charactor name?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzlyblunting*
> 
> 650k currently here
> just gotta collect everything and merch it all over the map, combine that with some good pickups and pickpocketing for like 12 hours straight... yeah u can build up funds way easier in Skyrim than in Oblivion or Morrowind IMO


you must have missed the "arrow trick" in oblivion







20 azura's stars for the win!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Rep for Geforce, thank you.
> Is it possible to edit my charactor name?


showracemenu in console

EDIT:

Argh no don't do it, messes your stats.. well, it's not meant to if you only change your name and don't mess with race but when I tested it just now it knocked 100 points off my magicka.. Maybe I pressed something by mistake, idk ;x


----------



## Disturbed117

If anyone wants to be a beta tester, i am working on a save manager.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4815

Not much atm tho.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My ranger is sitting on about 2 million gold with tons of loot in every one of my houses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold loses meaning so fast in this game.


I thought 350K was insane, 650K doubly insane, but 2 million is








I'm a pauper by comparison.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Any Good?


Would never go back


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I used to do that with soul gems...but now I have soooo many left after getting 100 Enchanting.


I'm at lvl 90 and I've still got a good 50 soul gems in my backpack. They pile up quickly, especially in mage/necro dungeons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> give some to the poor then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or tool your followers up with enchanted items (staffs are good for using gems, lydia likes dual staffing in my mates game (dual ice))


staffs/w gems? wha? recharge?

Am I missing something here, I don't get an option to recharge staves like I do every other enchanted weapon in the game....?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I thought 350K was insane, 650K doubly insane, but 2 million is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a pauper by comparison.


I'm struggling to keep 5K on my person...

But if I sold all my junk, It might add another 50k or so after enchatments.

There should be more to do with the money, like fable. Own Skyrim, and have the game recognize it!

*Achievement*

Emporer:

Own EVERYTHING!

How do I invest in merchants?


----------



## Spacedinvader

well my my mates do...Lydia is dualing 2 ice ones and they need done









my lydia is dead







carry that burdon beeeaaatch


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> well my my mates do...Lydia is dualing 2 ice ones and they need done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *my lydia is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carry that burdon beeeaaatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hahaha... sometimes I just want to give her a forehead slap when she says that


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok, having a new problem. My character faces turned into very small blocks for some reason. This is on a fresh install of the game, it does it regardless of what mods have been applied. Its really irritating to look at, the females are way worse than males though (males mostly have it on the nose). Any ideas? I reinstalled the game because I had too many mods on the old copy and it was acting weird, but at least I did not have this problem.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hahaha... sometimes I just want to give her a forehead slap when she says that


the main reason I didn't go back for her....full dragon armour + boss weapons....screw you hen i'll make moar!

edit: plus the amount of times i fus ro dah'd her our the road or froze her solid....


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> the main reason I didn't go back for her....full dragon armour + boss weapons....screw you hen i'll make moar!
> edit: *plus the amount of times i fus ro dah'd her our the road or froze her solid*....


Yeah, thats the frustrating part about companions... Stay here MEANS stay... HERE,,, dont go rushing in and being underfoot. I think I shoot her with more arrows than my intended target.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, having a new problem. My character faces turned into very small blocks for some reason. This is on a fresh install of the game, it does it regardless of what mods have been applied. Its really irritating to look at, the females are way worse than males though (males mostly have it on the nose). Any ideas? I reinstalled the game because I had too many mods on the old copy and it was acting weird, but at least I did not have this problem.


Did you get all the patches from Steam when you did a fresh install?


----------



## Tnt6200

Hmm...I think I need to change the enchantments on my bow. It only lasts for about 30 shots.


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Hmm...I think I need to change the enchantments on my bow. It only lasts for about 30 shots.


enchant it with black soul gem or decreases the power of enchantment


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I'm at lvl 90 and I've still got a good 50 soul gems in my backpack. They pile up quickly, especially in mage/necro dungeons.
> 
> How do I invest in merchants?


I put all of mine in a chest in my house. I was carrying 100+ weight units (kgs?) of them. Now I just keep my empty ones with me and put the full ones in my house.

To invest in merchants you need 70 Speech and the "Investor" perk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Hmm...I think I need to change the enchantments on my bow. It only lasts for about 30 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enchant it with black soul gem or decreases the power of enchantment
Click to expand...

I know, all of my items are enchanted with grand souls. I might reduce the paralysis time though.

EDIT: I think it's time for a Skyrim related avatar...


----------



## BradleyW

This game is the best ever!

Any way to turn all my screenshots to jpeg at once, for free, no water marks or limitations?

Edit: Here are my graphical mods in action.
I also spent 2 hours in the ini!


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, having a new problem. My character faces turned into very small blocks for some reason. This is on a fresh install of the game, it does it regardless of what mods have been applied. Its really irritating to look at, the females are way worse than males though (males mostly have it on the nose). Any ideas? I reinstalled the game because I had too many mods on the old copy and it was acting weird, but at least I did not have this problem.


i believe this will fix it: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=30


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This game is the best ever!
> Any way to turn all my screenshots to jpeg at once, for free, no water marks or limitations?
> Edit: Here are my graphical mods in action.
> I also spent 2 hours in the ini!


Nice!

I guess that was 2 hrs well spent. Can you pleeeeese play the game now


----------



## Tnt6200

The latest addition to my collection of enhanced weapon skins:


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I fixed it with my backup data folder. That was a good plan on my part









After fidgeting with the character creator and a ton of mods (I have like 100 mods downloaded) I came up with something I liked


----------



## Milamber

Who is the ideal companion Faendal or Jordis the Sword-Maiden?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Who is the ideal companion Faendal or Jordis the Sword-Maiden?


I don't think there is an ideal companion... unless you just want to use them as a mule and enjoy seeing them jump on your spells and arrows like they're saving someone from a grenade.


----------



## Milamber

I wasnt so sure if Jordis the Sword-Maiden used heavy armour.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Followers

great list of followers in skyrim and what they are trained with. Of course you could change the stats with console commands


----------



## MasterHades

I am use this mod blood very better! you use mods?

I found this on this site: http://modmasters.blogspot.com/


----------



## Milamber

Another link to the above mod for those who prefer to use Nexus Mod Manager: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60


----------



## amang

Where is the best spot to view a scenery? Any tips on how to get there?









Also, has anyone compare between these two mods?
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1875
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Where is the best spot to view a scenery? Any tips on how to get there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone compare between these two mods?
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1875
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822


I use this one that you quoted: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822

I have posted screenies of the problem with water in the comments section of that thread when using SSAO, but....... the MOD is awesome and the best ENB I have used, make sure you grab SkyrimEnhancedShaders FX Beta 12d - Vanilla Plus-822-1 which is at the bottom of the download section.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This game is the best ever!
> Any way to turn all my screenshots to jpeg at once, for free, no water marks or limitations?
> Edit: Here are my graphical mods in action.
> I also spent 2 hours in the ini!


Thats looking great









I've been messing with mine a little more, your screenshot convinced me to install some water mods too







Which are you using exactly? yours looks better D;

Oh and ignore the frost below my feet, it's a bug and I can't get rid of it


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Since I'm not a native English speaker, there are some part of the game make me confused. Like this one: "The point of puncture, of first entry, of the tapping ". It's talking about Alftand of course you all know very well. But the meaning seems very unclear to me? What does the said sentence really mean? Detailed explain are highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> Oh and ignore the frost below my feet, it's a bug and I can't get rid of it


Have you tried taking your shoes off or using the showracemenu command and then exiting without making any changes?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Have you tried taking your shoes off or using the showracemenu command and then exiting without making any changes?


Yup









I've unequipped everything, weapons too.. I'm not sure when or where it first appeared and with all the mods I have installed it would be a PITA to find the cause so I'm just going to live with it and hope it goes away


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Since I'm not a native English speaker, there are some part of the game make me confused. Like this one: "The point of puncture, of first entry, of the tapping ". It's talking about Alftand of course you all know very well. But the meaning seems very unclear to me? What does the said sentence really mean? Detailed explain are highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I don't recall coming across that text in the game yet. Those three phrases don't make much sense. The point of puncture or entry just means the place you enter something. A knife punctures the skin, or you enter a cave, etc. Or it could mean the REASON you puncture or enter something - as in "the point of the story".

Of the tapping makes no sense to me.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I don't recall coming across that text in the game yet. Those three phrases don't make much sense. The point of puncture or entry just means the place you enter something. A knife punctures the skin, or you enter a cave, etc. Or it could mean the REASON you puncture or enter something - as in "the point of the story".
> Of the tapping makes no sense to me.


Thank you & GOD HELP ME =.=


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Rep for Geforce, thank you.
> Is it possible to edit my charactor name?
> 
> 
> 
> showracemenu in console
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Argh no don't do it, messes your stats.. well, it's not meant to if you only change your name and don't mess with race but when I tested it just now it knocked 100 points off my magicka.. Maybe I pressed something by mistake, idk ;x
Click to expand...

*Here is the procedure I use when doing any changes to my characters appearance:*

1) ~TGM (Toggle god mod helps to preserve your stats, with the exception of magicka, health, and stamina)

2) Remove all armor/clothing that gives you extra magicka, health or stamina; then open up your skills menu and write down the value of all three of those

3) ~showracemenu ... then make the changes to your character (don't change the race or use a preset from the list, this will alter your stats; although I have not tested it with god mode on). When done press "R"

4) ~player.setav magicka XXX ... (replace XXX with your value you wrote down earlier... then do the same for health and stamina)

5) ~TGM (Toggles off god mode ... we wouldn't want to cheat now would we







)

6) Viola! Now you can put back on your armor/clothing... or not


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This game is the best ever!
> Any way to turn all my screenshots to jpeg at once, for free, no water marks or limitations?
> Edit: Here are my graphical mods in action.
> I also spent 2 hours in the ini!


There is something called a "batch" editor for GIMP 2 that works freaking wonders. I've converted about 600 Screencaps in about 30 minutes on my works's i5-540. It's a little complicated to get installed, but GIMP is free, as are the plugins.

Protip: There is a screenshot program called Greenshot that I have found very useful and might suit y'alls needs,

After you have installed the plug in go here:


----------



## _02

There are dedicated batch image programs also, if anyone is intimidated by GIMP (don't be!)


----------



## TFL Replica

FastStone image viewer is free and has very straightforward batch processing functionality. It requires no expertise to set it to simultaneously convert, crop, resize, watermark, rename, rotate a large list of images. I'm a GIMP user but I do my batch jobs on FastStone. It's much faster and easier.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Who is the ideal companion Faendal or Jordis the Sword-Maiden?


Neither. Jenassa and Aela are both better ranged followers than Faendal. Jordis is OK, but I prefer Mercurio or Mjoll.

To find out what they are good at without browsing, use the following console command:

getav skillName


----------



## Milamber

Irfanview also has batch option with heaps of resizing and quality options.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Thats looking great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been messing with mine a little more, your screenshot convinced me to install some water mods too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which are you using exactly? yours looks better D;
> Oh and ignore the frost below my feet, it's a bug and I can't get rid of it


Thanks for checking out my SS.
Here is the water mod.
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711
Download 1.8.1

Thanks to Nocturin, i will take a look at this software.
Thanks to Cmoney, i've managed to make the minor change without any side effects.


----------



## noahhova

New performance Increasing mod.

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/

Better then Accelerated Layers, ppl on this site are claiming huge improvements over the TESV AL. 2500k's getting solid 60FPS in Whiterun and Riften!!!

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/

Edit: Havent tested myself as Im working but hope its true. Ill really be able to max out shadows if thats the case with my FPS limiter at 45FPS.


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> New performance Increasing mod.
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> Better then Accelerated Layers, ppl on this site are claiming huge improvements over the TESV AL. 2500k's getting solid 60FPS in Whiterun and Riften!!!
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> Edit: Havent tested myself as Im working but hope its true. Ill really be able to max out shadows if thats the case with my FPS limiter at 45FPS.


Sweet, thanks for bringing to our attention, cant wait to try it.

I read most of the thread and seems like ppl are even combining the r3 version with tesval for even a slightly better fps boost.


----------



## Gib007

Hahahahahaha, just found this and pissed myself laughing:


----------



## TFL Replica

If the LAA patch is anything to go by it's only a matter of time until tesval/skyboost or something with similar results gets included in an official patch. The community is leading the way.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> New performance Increasing mod.
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> Better then Accelerated Layers, ppl on this site are claiming huge improvements over the TESV AL. 2500k's getting solid 60FPS in Whiterun and Riften!!!
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> Edit: Havent tested myself as Im working but hope its true. Ill really be able to max out shadows if thats the case with my FPS limiter at 45FPS.


hmmm CTD and some report same fps and conflicts with tesval, which i can't be bothered to remove. Anyone on here confirm?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> New performance Increasing mod.
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> Better then Accelerated Layers, ppl on this site are claiming huge improvements over the TESV AL. 2500k's getting solid 60FPS in Whiterun and Riften!!!
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> Edit: Havent tested myself as Im working but hope its true. Ill really be able to max out shadows if thats the case with my FPS limiter at 45FPS.


Reading through the thread it looks like it doesn't offer any more in terms of performance increase then TESVAL does.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Who is the ideal companion Faendal or Jordis the Sword-Maiden?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither. Jenassa and Aela are both better ranged followers than Faendal. Jordis is OK, but I prefer Mercurio or Mjoll.
> 
> To find out what they are good at without browsing, use the following console command:
> 
> getav skillName
Click to expand...

Just wanted to add, Aela is nice to look at and if married she is a shop, and makes you money, besides sandwhiches on request! Marcurio is a badarse mage which is a bit of an oxymoron.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> New performance Increasing mod.
> 
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> 
> Better then Accelerated Layers, ppl on this site are claiming huge improvements over the TESV AL. 2500k's getting solid 60FPS in Whiterun and Riften!!!
> 
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/
> 
> Edit: Havent tested myself as Im working but hope its true. Ill really be able to max out shadows if thats the case with my FPS limiter at 45FPS.


I hope that still works with Haydens widescreen fixer.


----------



## Nocturin

Is it possible to recharge staves?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Is it possible to recharge staves?


I've never actually used them but if they're like enchanted weapons they should be rechargeable using filled soul stones.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Short version of below: if you have a duel or possibly a single gpu. And experiance terrible microstutter with ipreset interval =1 or/and vsync externally enabled. And what seems to be a worse framerate with ipresetinterval=0 or vsync off. Then using the enb performance patch, and enabling the framerate capper at between 61-59 will either help, or eliminate it altogether. You also need to use an external vsync app, I don't think direct3d overrider works with the enbpatch d3d9.dll, however forcing vsync with radeon pro, does.
> 
> Tesval @ whiterun top of steps including enb fps capper @ 59fps and vsync = 51fps zero microstutter
> Vanilla @ whiterun top of steps including enb fps capper @ 59fps and vsync = 40fps zero microstutter
> Skyboost v2 @ whiterun top of steps including enb fps capper @ 59fps vsync =59fps zero microstutter
> 
> Tesval @ whiterun top of steps and vsync = 59fps with strong microstutter
> Vanilla @ whiterun top of steps and vsync = 45fps with strong microstutter
> Skyboost v2 @ whiterun top of steps vsync =60fps with strong microstutter
> 
> Tesval @ whiterun top of steps and no vsync = 68fps with frame perception loss (basically another form of microstutter. But instead of direct stutters 70fps can feel like 20.)
> Vanilla @ whiterun top of steps and no vsync = 48fps with with frame perception loss
> Skyboost v2 @ whiterun top of steps no vsync = 72fps with with frame perception loss
> 
> Something to note about microstutter results; It is not always apparent. In certain locations and depending where you look, it is very smooth. The next second it jumps a lot. Like when looking at the ground and moving forward. Or in a very large number of indoor locations, and thousands of other instances. This is due to the 64hz bug.
> 
> Also, when you use the enb capper. Even if you put in your card id numbers. it will take a hit. Just less of a hit than dxtory (WAY less). And while using antilag gives you better performance it does not allow you override with vsync. So you get huge screen tearing. Using vsync with radeon pro, taking a small fps hit with enb performance patch, and enabling skyboost to make up for the fps hit of the enb capper, you can play in a 59fps (which feels very much like 60fps vsync) environment.
> 
> This is the ONLY way I have found to play skyrim completely microstutter free on duel ATI gpu/crossfore (not sure if single gpu) while keeping vsync on. The enb capper caps within a range, so it's not exact. 61fps in the enbpatch.ini will translate to between 56-59fps, even if you have a weaker system - microstutter will still appear unless you cap the framerate. So this is not 'just' useful for people with high end systems. You can also tweak your game down until you reach this fps to enable completely smooth play.
> 
> You want the capped framerate to be less than 60fps for microstutter elimination to work fully. Me putting in 61fps, means I get 56-59 (as said above) - however results may vary. You want around 59fps ideally.
> 
> With this enbpatch.ini @ 61fps translating to 59fps combined with skyboost, I literally never get a single stray frame. Smooth as silk. With the benefits of vsync (radeon pro), and none of the drawbacks. You can also keep upping your settings, if you have a powerful enough system. And STILL never get microstutter.


Source: http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/page__st__30


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I've never actually used them but if they're like enchanted weapons they should be rechargeable using filled soul stones.


That's the thing, I'm not sure. I love the staff of magnus, but it's halfway empty and I don't get the "recharge" option on staves like I do on enchanted weapons(so now it's sitting on a plauqe). Wanna find out if my game's glitched or it's supposed to be that way.

Rant:

I should be able to DISENCHANT STAVES

and CRAFT ARROWS!!!!!! <--- this one especially. I have to use my bound bow all the time because I forget to buy up what little stock of ebony and glass arrows npc's sell . Do you know how many grand soul gems I have loaded with petty souls? Me either, I don't want to count.

/rant


----------



## GeforceGTS

I can recharge mine :l

You can't select it and press T then select a soul gem?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I can recharge mine :l
> You can't select it and press T then select a soul gem?


I think my game is glitched, but I'll try it again when I get home. It's RB for me, I've got consolitis (sadly).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> hmmm CTD and some report same fps and conflicts with tesval, which i can't be bothered to remove. Anyone on here confirm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I think my game is glitched, but I'll try it again when I get home. It's RB for me, I've got consolitis (sadly).


It's right shoulder button for me as well, on the PC. The game was made with the 360 pad in mind, why wouldn't you use one if you already have one.


----------



## evensen007

Alexander is on SkyBoost v3 now, and it seems to be working much better for everyone.

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1325462-skyboost-topic-2/page__st__60

Can't try it until I get out of work...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's right shoulder button for me as well, on the PC. The game was made with the 360 pad in mind, *why wouldn't you use one if you already have one.*


I'm confused... I'm playing on the 360....which is the frustrating part about this glitch, if it is one, because if I start a new character no console cheats to make it quicker . I'm playing a ranger/thief/assasin, so I almost never use staves, but last night I encountered a un-named dragon priest, would've been nice to not worry about charges with the magnus staff!

(was that a reply for someone else?)

-----



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Holy crap is the TG quest line long. I just got to the point where Kaliah asks to meet you at the nightingale shrine with Bryjinof, and it took me 4 hours.

I sat down @ 10:30 so I could get that freaking unique bow (pissed that there's only 1, unless you guys know of others) and next thing I know it's 3am and I have a burning desire to murder and desecrate Mercer. So finishing this quest line tonight.

Dark brotherhood will be my last guild line!
Just met Paarthanux, boy this game is awesome! 60hr in and barely touched the surface!



What are y'alls playtime so far, now that it's been another two weeks?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's right shoulder button for me as well, on the PC. The game was made with the 360 pad in mind, why wouldn't you use one if you already have one.


Because a mouse and keyboard is still infinitely better unless you're playing on the sofa and can't use a mouse.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Because a mouse and keyboard is still infinitely better unless you're playing on the sofa and can't use a mouse.


My mouse tracks just as good on my couch as my desk! Gotta love M$s blutrack tech stuff. Wish they made better mice with it, because I've had issues with both optical and laser until I got this.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Alexander is on SkyBoost v3 now, and it seems to be working much better for everyone.
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1325462-skyboost-topic-2/page__st__60
> Can't try it until I get out of work...


I just tried out R3 in Whiterun and in few other country side areas and I didn't see any improvement over TESVAL. At this point, it's an alternative not a successor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Because a mouse and keyboard is still infinitely better unless you're playing on the sofa and can't use a mouse.


That's *your* opinion. And in the case of this game, it's wrong. Wrong I say!


----------



## TFL Replica

I have a controller and I'll use it whenever the situation suits it. Skyrim is not one of those situations. I'll just go back to ludicrously superior speed and accuracy while switching to spell/shout combos in a split second and typing part of an item's name to instantly find it in SkyUI. The enemy NPCs must be using controllers because their aim is terrible even if I move in a straight line.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Are we playing the same game? Even on Master difficulty, "ludicrously superior speed and accuracy" isn't necessary. Half of the game is exploring. Do you need ludicrously superior speed and accuracy for that as well? There aren't even any stats to get excited about with regards to your speed and accuracy. So ya.


----------



## BradleyW

May i add, i've got no issues with the default UI and keyboard/Mouse is fine in game


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I have a controller and I'll use it whenever the situation suits it. Skyrim is not one of those situations. I'll just go back to ludicrously superior speed and accuracy while switching to spell/shout combos in a split second and typing part of an item's name to instantly find it in SkyUI. The enemy NPCs must be using controllers because their aim is terrible even if I move in a straight line.


o so jelly.

I might actually use more spells/weapons if not for the "favorites" bar.

Worst Idea ever, sry bethesda, and does no good for the console.

They could've easily used the D-pad as quick selects, and then have you jump into favorites bar well.... it wouldn't be needed then.

Much better than 30-50 line items. Magic use is so broad, but the menu structure is not conducive to a varied play style.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we playing the same game? Even on Master difficulty, "*ludicrously* superior speed and accuracy" isn't necessary. Half of the game is exploring. Do you need ludicrously superior speed and accuracy for that as well? There aren't even any stats to get excited about with regards to your speed and accuracy. So ya.







Do you watch Mel Brooks movies? If not, you totally should!


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Reading through the thread it looks like it doesn't offer any more in terms of performance increase then TESVAL does.


Tesval didn't even work for me but Skyboost works wonders.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I have a controller and I'll use it whenever the situation suits it. Skyrim is not one of those situations. I'll just go back to ludicrously superior speed and accuracy while switching to spell/shout combos in a split second and typing part of an item's name to instantly find it in SkyUI. The enemy NPCs must be using controllers because their aim is terrible even if I move in a straight line.


Accuracy isn't much of an issue with the auto aim. SkyUI probably makes using the keyboard better, and I was considering trying it out. But with vanilla UI it's not even an option. I had to buy a 360 controller just to make the game playable. I think I'll wait for SkyUI to finish all the menus before I switch though.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm going to test R3 soon.


----------



## TFL Replica

Eh, I should have known you were one of those "argument experts". Good show.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Mel Brooks movies? If not, you totally should!


Yes. And I just copy/pasta'd his exact words for that very reason.







You aren't missing anything with the keyboards except maybe hot keys but even then it's not that big of a deal taking a second to select a favorite. And if you need a search engine for the inventory you're carrying, you're doing it wrong. Last time I checked the SkyUI is pad compatible.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Short version of below: if you have a duel or possibly a single gpu. And experiance terrible microstutter with ipreset interval =1 or/and vsync externally enabled. And what seems to be a worse framerate with ipresetinterval=0 or vsync off. Then using the enb performance patch, and enabling the framerate capper at between 61-59 will either help, or eliminate it altogether. You also need to use an external vsync app, I don't think direct3d overrider works with the enbpatch d3d9.dll, however forcing vsync with radeon pro, does.
> 
> Tesval @ whiterun top of steps including enb fps capper @ 59fps and vsync = 51fps zero microstutter
> Vanilla @ whiterun top of steps including enb fps capper @ 59fps and vsync = 40fps zero microstutter
> Skyboost v2 @ whiterun top of steps including enb fps capper @ 59fps vsync =59fps zero microstutter
> 
> r.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1324092-sky-boost-by-alexander-blade/page__st__30
Click to expand...

Thats v2.......v3 is the newest release, released yesterday and the one ppl are claiming has the FPS boost.

Edit: I am home now will test for myself and report back with my results.


----------



## BradleyW

Ok i am looking at v3 and it says to backup the TESV in case an update comes in. Does this mean any new fixes from the update will be removed if we use the TESV we have atm?

r3 installed, current TESV in action, update comes in, TESV changed, Back up TESV is used, New TESV overrided, Stuff from the updates are removed??


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ok i am looking at v3 and it says to backup the TESV in case an update comes in. Does this mean any new fixes from the update will be removed if we use the TESV we have atm?
> r3 installed, current TESV in action, update comes in, TESV changed, Back up TESV is used, New TESV overrided, Stuff from the updates are removed??


Ok after testing myself it was pretty underwhelming. I also saw that update reference in the readme, sounds like a pain to me.

Anyways my results; 3 locations;

Front Gate Whiterun; SkyBoost was 2FPS better then TESVAL (34-32)

Right outside Temple of Mara Riften; SkyBoost was 5FPS better (29-24)

Solitude looking down at the city; Skyboost was 2FPS better (36-34)

My game is modded like crazy so Im sure results will very from Pc to Pc. My CPU isn't the greatest ever. For me Im not sure if Ill keep it or switch back.

The areas I chose to test were just areas where I saw massive drops in framerate. Im going to play with it for a bit and see if its any smoother in actual gameplay.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

keyboard + mouse is infinitely superior to the xbox toy


----------



## TFL Replica

Well last time I checked, the author was claiming that it's still a work in progress. The only reason it's available for download is so people can test it while it's being developed.


----------



## BradleyW

Did you install the files that were in the SRC folder, as well as bin?
I moved 2 files from bin into skyrim folder and merged SRC with my current SRC and removed layer fix (Plug in stuff) and left SKSE loader and files.

Is that fine?


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Did you install the files that were in the SRC folder, as well as bim.


No as far as I knew they are for developers??


----------



## Slightly skewed

Wow, does no one read read me's around here?
Quote:


> Installation
> 
> - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll")
> - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
> - Play !


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wow, does no one read read me's around here?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Installation
> 
> - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll")
> - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
> - Play !
Click to expand...

I did actualy! I just thought they might have left SRC out by accident.

Will it make a difference now that i've added the files?
I might just remove them anyway


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wow, does no one read read me's around here?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Installation
> 
> - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll")
> - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
> - Play !
Click to expand...

Yes thats why I didnt install the SRC folder.

Another mod I have is an ASI and came with the same SRC folder. The readme for that one said unless you were a modder or developer you wouldnt need that folder.


----------



## BradleyW

ok, just make sure you back up TESV and put it into a folder called TESV from 1.3, and tell steam not to update skyrim so then we can hold on for skyboost v4 if an update comes out for skyrim. I've backed the game up with the 1.3 patch via steam back-up so am lucky


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> ok, just make sure you back up TESV and put it into a folder called TESV from 1.3, and tell steam not to update skyrim so then we can hold on for skyboost v4 if an update comes out for skyrim. I've backed the game up with the 1.3 patch via steam back-up so am lucky


Ya you can always download the exe files too. They are all over the interweb









The first time steam screwed up the LAA I had to download the original exe...


----------



## Tnt6200

I haven't really been playing the game that much in the past few days...here's the start of another small texture mod.












I realized that the lettering is facing the wrong way.


----------



## BradleyW

Need help with quest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I need to find the owner of the Golden Claw. Where should i start.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Need help with quest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find the owner of the Golden Claw. Where should i start.


Riverwood? The trading shop there I think.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Need help with quest.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find the owner of the Golden Claw. Where should i start.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He is in Bleak Fall Barrow. It should show up in your journal...


----------



## Slightly skewed

After some more testing, I prefer v3 Skyboost over TESVAL. It just seems to be more stable, it reduced load times for me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He is in Bleak Fall Barrow. It should show up in your journal...


It's not on the journal and i don't have anything marked on the map.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So i should head to bleak fall barrow? Where is that?


----------



## Scorpion49

Does anyone have some tips for getting ENBseries, or ANY of the FXAA injector type mods to work? They all just crash my game no matter what I do. I follow the install instructions to the letter (as vague as most of them are) and none of them seem to work.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Does anyone have some tips for getting ENBseries, or ANY of the FXAA injector type mods to work? They all just crash my game no matter what I do. I follow the install instructions to the letter (as vague as most of them are) and none of them seem to work.


Are you crashing at game startup? I haven't had any problems with any of the FXAAinjector mods BUT I always crashed with any ENB mods. If you've got a program like Afterburner, FRAPS, or EVGA Precision running, they will cause ENB to crash. I just exited, loaded, profit! Hope that helps.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He is in Bleak Fall Barrow. It should show up in your journal...


Nobody is at Bleak Fall Barrow? Just Raiders.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Nobody is at Bleak Fall Barrow? Just Raiders.


The potions NPC in winterhold has the claw.

She sells it too you  through a dialog optionsThen head to bleak falls barrow



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(keep in mind that was the beginning of the game for me so an : IIRC is nesscessary!) 
(might have to do the sabre cat compainion misson first though - it's one of the first few missions)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Hahahahahaha, just found this and pissed myself laughing:


this deserved a repost, this photo is my all time favorite meme of 2011!


----------



## BradleyW

I sorted it. Trader shop in riverwood.
How do i use battle cry? I can equip but don't know how to use it.

Also sky boost v3 has got rid of 99 percent of stutter. No CPU lagging at all!


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I sorted it. Trader shop in riverwood.
> How do i use battle cry? I can equip but don't know how to use it.
> Also sky boost v3 has got rid of 99 percent of stutter. No CPU lagging at all!


you have to use the key "Z" by default the game

and equip power


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I sorted it. Trader shop in riverwood.
> How do i use battle cry? I can equip but don't know how to use it.
> Also sky boost v3 has got rid of 99 percent of stutter. No CPU lagging at all!


You're welecome? Sheesh.









As for the dude with start-up crash issue's....

http://crashfixes.com/fixing-skyrim-crashes-freezes-errors-steam-crash-no-sound-lags-choppy-framerates/


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Are you crashing at game startup? I haven't had any problems with any of the FXAAinjector mods BUT I always crashed with any ENB mods. If you've got a program like Afterburner, FRAPS, or EVGA Precision running, they will cause ENB to crash. I just exited, loaded, profit! Hope that helps.


I figured it out... Asus AI Suite was bombing it for some reason. Shutting that off allowed me to load up the game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You're welecome? Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the dude with start-up crash issue's....
> http://crashfixes.com/fixing-skyrim-crashes-freezes-errors-steam-crash-no-sound-lags-choppy-framerates/


Repped.

So how do i buy a house in whiterun? Aparently, i am able to now own property.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Repped.
> So how do i buy a house in whiterun? Aparently, i am able to now own property.


Talk to the Jarl's steward.


----------



## Tnt6200

Almost done...



Who knows what it says?









EDIT:


----------



## Roman5

I've just done the companions ritual where I ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



turn into a werewolf. I now have beast form in my powers which I've enabled


But when or how do I ...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



actually turn myself into a werewolf when I want to during a fight?


----------



## Spacedinvader

^^


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



do you not need a full moon


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I've just done the companions ritual where I ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> turn into a werewolf. I now have beast form in my powers which I've enabled
> 
> 
> But when or how do I ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> actually turn myself into a werewolf when I want to during a fight?


Magic > Powers > Beast Form. Use Z to activate it like a shout.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Talk to the Jarl's steward.


cheers. +

Edit: Can my girl charactor get married to another women?

That's right....i just asked that.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Talk to the Jarl's steward.
> 
> 
> 
> cheers. +
> 
> Edit: Can my girl charactor get married to another women?
> 
> That's right....i just asked that.
Click to expand...

Need to go to Riften Temple of Mara, talk to dude about marriage, etc. Get amulet wear it, profit.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> cheers. +
> Edit: Can my girl charactor get married to another women?
> That's right....i just asked that.


Yes. You need an amulet of Mara to marry people though.

Finished my sword.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> cheers. +
> Edit: Can my girl charactor get married to another women?
> That's right....i just asked that.


you're meh hours in, play the damn game!









edit: for a comma


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Yes. You need an amulet of Mara to marry people though.
> Finished my sword.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip image]


what's it say on your sword?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Magic > Powers > Beast Form. Use Z to activate it like a shout.


Ah, thank you.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> what's it say on your sword?


It says "hunger".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Ah, thank you.


No problem!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> It says "hunger".


nice, what's the chant(s) on it?


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Spacedinvader

I lolololololololed


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> nice, what's the chant(s) on it?


Fire and Fiery Soul Trap. I think I'm going to change it to Absorb health and Fiery Soul Trap though.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Fire and Fiery Soul Trap. I think I'm going to change it to Absorb health and Fiery Soul Trap though.


firey soul trap...is that not two chants or you find a double chant single chant item to break?!


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> firey soul trap...is that not two chants or you find a double chant single chant item to break?!


It's one enchantment that has fire damage and soul trap. So technically I have three enchantments.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can get a weapon with the Fiery Soul Trap enchant on it from Ironbind Barrow.


----------



## Spacedinvader

tasty!!


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> I lolololololololed


No Lololologaggin'


----------



## BradleyW

Ok i have a strange issue with skyrim. When am stood still looking at shadows, they go smooth, then all of a sudden they have moving jagged edges, then smooth again? Just started happening now. Not changed anything.


----------



## Higgins

Anyone have suggestions for lighting/shader mods? I was using the "realistic lighting without post-processing" but it looked so incredibly bland than I wanted to see if anyone had one that they liked. The other one I ended up trying makes everything unnaturally dark.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for lighting/shader mods? I was using the "realistic lighting without post-processing" but it looked so incredibly bland than I wanted to see if anyone had one that they liked. The other one I ended up trying makes everything unnaturally dark.


Yup, this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822

Check screenshot thread for my pics to see if you like the effect:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/640#post_16071567
http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/630#post_16066578


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for lighting/shader mods? I was using the "realistic lighting without post-processing" but it looked so incredibly bland than I wanted to see if anyone had one that they liked. The other one I ended up trying makes everything unnaturally dark.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822
> 
> Check screenshot thread for my pics to see if you like the effect:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/640#post_16071567
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/630#post_16066578
Click to expand...

+rep

Seriously, I've been searching for one like this for a while and OMG FPS COUNTER... that is all.


----------



## Tnt6200

Here's part of my soul gem container. Like I said, I have a few left over.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> +rep
> Seriously, I've been searching for one like this for a while and OMG FPS COUNTER... that is all.


tapioks the modder just uploaded an updated version about 2mins ago for the Lite SSAO (Medium). This mod also has darker nights which is great, he is working on the new enb v0.102 at the moment, so make sure you track the file by clicking the binoculars on the mod page.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yup, this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822
> Check screenshot thread for my pics to see if you like the effect:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/640#post_16071567
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/630#post_16066578


I used that one too. Wasn't a huge fan of everything but my character looking like it was covered in vasoline. :\


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> I used that one too. Wasn't a huge fan of everything but my character looking like it was covered in vasoline. :\


I'll take a screenshot of my char close up - it will be the other mods you use causing your vaseline look. Check these out:


----------



## Higgins

The background of your screenshots look the same as my game did. I don't really like the aggressive DOF effect; it makes any texture mods almost pointless since they're all blurred out.


----------



## Milamber

Thats because I am using the "tm" effect to take screenshots.

Here is a normal shot without tm


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Hi everyone, I've been doing research into making the most strongest and max potions possible (legitimately) and came up with the following:

Prerequisites: Level 100 in Alchemy and Enchanting, five points in Alchemist and Enchanter, and one point in Benefactor and Insightful Enchanter.

Craft a set of Alchemy armor 25% -5 piece set using a Falmer Helmet and Circlet
Make potions of Fortify Enchanting 34%
Remake another set of Alchemy Armor at 29%
Make potions of Fortify Enchanting 37% and smithing potions of 147% and use those to make the best dam bit of armor possible.

When I found out about this I hit the web and went to this page  [URL=http://elderscrolls.wikia.com...or_Maximum_Strength_Potions_and_Enchantments]http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Enchanting_%28Skyrim%29#Method_for_Maximum_Strength_Potions_and_Enchantments][/URL[/URL]] (near the end of the page look for Method for Maximum Strength Potions and Enchantments )

and I updated it to the formula above. It stayed there for about 2 days & then went back to there old post with less attributes to it. Sorry am I missing something? This is much better. Could just be a newb put it up there to begin with and still wants his fame and glory







If anyone else wants to give it a go and change all the wiki pages


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ok i have a strange issue with skyrim. When am stood still looking at shadows, they go smooth, then all of a sudden they have moving jagged edges, then smooth again? Just started happening now. Not changed anything.


It's an "optimization" performed so the sun isn't constantly moving forcing shadows to be recalculated. The reason you see them jagged is because the transition is done in a lower res for each time period. It's a fundamental issue with the game, nothing to do with any of your mods.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Ok i have a strange issue with skyrim. When am stood still looking at shadows, they go smooth, then all of a sudden they have moving jagged edges, then smooth again? Just started happening now. Not changed anything.


This was bugging the hell out of me last night, my shadows were "twitiching" all over the place every second..

Anyway this fixed it for me

http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/473301-fix-for-flickering-shadows-also-how-to-change-the-way-shadow-timescaling-and-sun-position-intervals-works/


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's an "optimization" performed so the sun isn't constantly moving forcing shadows to be recalculated. The reason you see them jagged is because the transition is done in a lower res for each time period. It's a fundamental issue with the game, nothing to do with any of your mods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> This was bugging the hell out of me last night, my shadows were "twitiching" all over the place every second..
> Anyway this fixed it for me
> http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/473301-fix-for-flickering-shadows-also-how-to-change-the-way-shadow-timescaling-and-sun-position-intervals-works/


Thank you. I've made the changes. Only issue is that i can't blur the shadows to reduce the blockyness.
Look here: http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide?sf2686171=1
I tried this:
Quote:


> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3 - This variable in SkyrimPrefs.ini controls the blurring effect applied to shadows. Lower values will sharpen shadows, and at 0 the blur effect on shadows is completely disabled, providing the sharpest shadows. Higher values will progressively soften the shadows until they become almost shapeless. The screenshots below show the difference at a value of 0, 3 and 7 - the most obvious change is in the sharpness of the tree shadow. The performance impact is typically minimal. You can decrease this setting to bring out more detail in high resolution shadows, or increase the setting to blur and hence hide shadow jaggedness and shimmering for lower resolution shadows


It does not seem to blur my shadows as much as what is seen in the image in the link for setting 7. I even set the ini to read only after saving.
I also even followed the guide exactly and my shadows are no different tbh. I just want my shadows blurred so you can't see their defects and blocks. It's all am asking from this game....

If anyone could please advise, i would be extremely greatful!
I don't know if i wanna increase shadow res for everything, along with the blur setting, or make the shadow3s very low res with the blur setting?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you. I've made the changes. Only issue is that i can't blur the shadows to reduce the blockyness.
> Look here: http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide?sf2686171=1
> I tried this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3 - This variable in SkyrimPrefs.ini controls the blurring effect applied to shadows. Lower values will sharpen shadows, and at 0 the blur effect on shadows is completely disabled, providing the sharpest shadows. Higher values will progressively soften the shadows until they become almost shapeless. The screenshots below show the difference at a value of 0, 3 and 7 - the most obvious change is in the sharpness of the tree shadow. The performance impact is typically minimal. You can decrease this setting to bring out more detail in high resolution shadows, or increase the setting to blur and hence hide shadow jaggedness and shimmering for lower resolution shadows
> 
> 
> 
> It does not seem to blur my shadows as much as what is seen in the image in the link for setting 7. I even set the ini to read only after saving.
> I also even followed the guide exactly and my shadows are no different tbh. I just want my shadows blurred so you can't see their defects and blocks. It's all am asking from this game....
> If anyone could please advise, i would be extremely greatful!
> I don't know if i wanna increase shadow res for everything, along with the blur setting, or make the shadow3s very low res with the blur setting?
Click to expand...

I can't remember exactly but I think to reduce the blockyness I set the shadow resolution to 4096.

iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096 I think..

or just use the Skyrim Configurator

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=814

I didn't see much of a performance hit doing that btw..


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I can't remember exactly but I think to reduce the blockyness I set the shadow resolution to 4096.
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096 I think..
> or just use the Skyrim Configurator
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=814
> I didn't see much of a performance hit doing that btw..


I did not know about that program. Thanks! I'll try it out. +rep


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I did not know about that program. Thanks! I'll try it out. +rep


I've only used it a little myself, I've noticed that if you change the sun update time with it and save, it applies, but if you later reopen it and make other changes then save it, it resets the sun update. So be sure to set it again each time you make other changes, that's if you even touch that setting


----------



## Slightly skewed

That configurator looks interesting. But I mean , FFS I already have 4 other programs running in conjunction with this game. Where does the madness end? I think I'll wait until the mod creator has all of the bugs ironed out. Judging from the discussion thread for that mod, it still has a few issues.


----------



## Tatakai All

This guy cracks me up!


----------



## Roman5

I'd love to have daedric armour, prefereably legendary, but have done no smithing at all so don't have much of a clue what I have to do or what I need. Is it true I can get to 100 smithing in about an hour or so and have daedric armour that fast? What about the carry weight when it's done, as I only have 345? I have 48K in gold to buy what I need, is that enough money? I do already have 2 daedric hearts which I found, I didn't have to buy them.


----------



## Tnt6200

Yes, you can get 100 smithing fast making iron daggers or leather bracers. This is what I did:

1. Buy all iron ore/ingots and some leather strips (I used the blacksmith in Whiterun)
2. Smelt ore into ingots.
3. Spam iron daggers.
4. Sell daggers.
5. Wait for 48 hrs.
6. Repeat.

You can also enchant them to get more money/higher enchanting level. If you have the Steed Stone active your armor will weigh nothing.







48k is enough. I don't remember how much I used, but I _think_ it was somewhere around 10k without enchanting the daggers.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Yes, you can get 100 smithing fast making iron daggers or leather bracers. This is what I did:
> 1. Buy all iron ore/ingots and some leather strips (I used the blacksmith in Whiterun)
> 2. Smelt ore into ingots.
> 3. Spam iron daggers.
> 4. Sell daggers.
> 5. Wait for 48 hrs.
> 6. Repeat.
> You can also enchant them to get more money/higher enchanting level. If you have the Steed Stone active your armor will weigh nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48k is enough. I don't remember how much I used, but I _think_ it was somewhere around 10k without enchanting the daggers.


Ah thanks. So by doing 1 to 6 that will get me to 100 smithing and make me some money, I see. Cool.

I don't have the steed stone active yet, not discovered it, so that sounds good. But without the steed stone activated, I'd need a serious amount of carry weight above my 345 wouldn't I? And wouldn't that take ages to level up and choose stamina each time to improve carry weight or is there a faster way?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> This guy cracks me up!


LOL!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Ah thanks. So by doing 1 to 6 that will get me to 100 smithing and make me some money, I see. Cool.
> I don't have the steed stone active yet, not discovered it, so that sounds good. But without the steed stone activated, I'd need a serious amount of carry weight above my 345 wouldn't I? And wouldn't that take ages to level up and choose stamina each time to improve carry weight or is there a faster way?


Be careful about leveling too much through smithing without properly leveling your combat skills as well. A common problem a few gamers have ran into is that they leveled up through other non-combat shields and then have very little damage output even though they are decked out in awesome gear. Honestly, it is better to simply play the game without worrying too much about what armor you want to find. That being said, smithing can great you some mighty fine armor which can definitely help you survive.

Carry weight is determined by your base stamina as well as certain perks, enchantments, armors, and the Steed Stone. There are items you can dechant for their carry weight enchantment and certain perks allow for increased carry weight as well. It is typically not smart only to use stamina unless you are an Orc Berserker or you are going for the strategy of life leech and can actually sustain being a glass cannon. While health later on can be compensated through gear, getting by with pathetic health and loads of stamina typically does not end well without life absorb weapons,


----------



## kzone75

A 26 hour Skyrim-marathon done. Off to bed.










No idea what this guy is doing, though. Been like that for days now..


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Be careful about leveling too much through smithing without properly leveling your combat skills as well. A common problem a few gamers have ran into is that they leveled up through other non-combat shields and then have very little damage output even though they are decked out in awesome gear. Honestly, it is better to simply play the game without worrying too much about what armor you want to find. That being said, smithing can great you some mighty fine armor which can definitely help you survive.
> Carry weight is determined by your base stamina as well as certain perks, enchantments, armors, and the Steed Stone. There are items you can dechant for their carry weight enchantment and certain perks allow for increased carry weight as well. It is typically not smart only to use stamina unless you are an Orc Berserker or you are going for the strategy of life leech and can actually sustain being a glass cannon. While health later on can be compensated through gear, getting by with pathetic health and loads of stamina typically does not end well without life absorb weapons,


That sounds pretty involved. Tbh, I've done a lot in the game so far and killing is getting a lot easier. To give you my status, my two handed skill is 81 with 5/5 barbarian perks unlocked, plus I have the scaled bracers of major sure grip giving me 25% more two handed damage making my top rated weapon the glass hammer 85 damage. I use ebony gauntlets of eminent wielding giving me 30% more damage on one handed attacks. I wear the gauldur amulet all the time increasing my health, stamina and magicka by 30, ring of namira for 50 extra stamina, ring of major health for 40 extra health, and the thieves guild armour which although is only 36 rating, allows me 20 extra carry weight. Through leveling up, I've been increasing mostly health and stamina, and occasionally magicka. Would that be pretty good damage output to make daedric armour worthwhile?


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Yeah, unarmed is cool and all, but...








I don't know. I kind of like using a 2H as a Nord a bit more.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Yeah, unarmed is cool and all, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I kind of like using a 2H as a Nord a bit more.


I prefer my 1H sword.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ Wow

My poor little mace only does about 55 damage









I haven't really started smithing etc yet, I've just been running around doing random quests and using what I find, I guess I should start now ;l


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I prefer my 1H sword.


Damn. You win this time.

I'll just have to level up my Two-handed skill more.

What's the highest you were able to get your Enchanting to? Best I could do was wearing all ~+25% Alchemy gear and making Enchanting potions. Highest I could make was a 29% one, but I'm seeing people making +34% and beyond and I'm astonished.


----------



## Tnt6200

The enchanting potions I used were 30%. My alchemy is around 80 and I didn't use Falmer Helm + Circlet.
EDIT: My one handed is 100. I also have 45% damage enchantments on my ring, necklace, boots, and gautlets.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> The enchanting potions I used were 30%. My alchemy is around 80 and I didn't use Falmer Helm + Circlet.
> EDIT: My one handed is 100. I also have 45% damage enchantments on my ring, necklace, boots, and gautlets.


I have +40% and +46% Two-handed wherever possible on my gear. My Alchemy, Enchanting, and Smithing are all 100. My Two-handed is 82.

What's with the Falmer Helmet + Circlet, and what circlet even is it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> A 26 hour Skyrim-marathon done. Off to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what this guy is doing, though. Been like that for days now..


He multiplies. I have 5 of him standing around the Whiterun stables.

Making game breaking gear does just that. You'll just end up increasing the games difficulty to compensate.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> I have +40% and +46% Two-handed wherever possible on my gear. My Alchemy, Enchanting, and Smithing are all 100. My Two-handed is 82.
> What's with the Falmer Helmet + Circlet, and what circlet even is it?


There is a glitch where you can wear a Falmer Helmet with a circlet at the same time so you get an extra boost if you enchant them both.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> There is a glitch where you can wear a Falmer Helmet with a circlet at the same time so you get an extra boost if you enchant them both.


Magical.

Trying to level up Two-handed through attacking Shadowmere is a pain. Taking forever!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> That sounds pretty involved. Tbh, I've done a lot in the game so far and killing is getting a lot easier. To give you my status, my two handed skill is 81 with 5/5 barbarian perks unlocked, plus I have the scaled bracers of major sure grip giving me 25% more two handed damage making my top rated weapon the glass hammer 85 damage. I use ebony gauntlets of eminent wielding giving me 30% more damage on one handed attacks. I wear the gauldur amulet all the time increasing my health, stamina and magicka by 30, ring of namira for 50 extra stamina, ring of major health for 40 extra health, and the thieves guild armour which although is only 36 rating, allows me 20 extra carry weight. Through leveling up, I've been increasing mostly health and stamina, and occasionally magicka. Would that be pretty good damage output to make daedric armour worthwhile?


Dual wielding give you the highest amount of DPS, but the downside is that you have no way of blocking and take the full blown onslaught of most attacks. Typically absorb life is a good way to sustain your HP or if you have high armor rating and regen, absorb stamina works wonders too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I can't remember exactly but I think to reduce the blockyness I set the shadow resolution to 4096.
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096 I think..
> or just use the Skyrim Configurator
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=814
> I didn't see much of a performance hit doing that btw..


Thanks mate, it does not seem to do much sadly.
Can anyone point me in the right direct to either make shadows better, or blurry so i can't see blocks?
Thank you.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I tweaked a little more after that too, this is what I have in skyrim config, no blockyness for me.. I tried 8192 as well, didn't hurt performance as much as I thought it would :l



my .ini if it helps too, I don't have blockyness so something must be right there










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
uExterior Cell Buffer=64
uGridsToLoad=7
sLocalSavePath=Saves\
[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
fDefaultWorldFOV=85
fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.25
fSunUpdateThreshold=1
[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
iMinGrassSize=20
[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bReflectExplosions=1





Prefs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fDefaultFOV=85
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseThreadedMeshes=0
bUseThreadedTextures=0
bUseThreadedBlood=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseThreadedLOD=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=0
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=10
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=0.8000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0150
fDecalLOD1=1000.0100
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=2
iMultiSample=1
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2343.7507
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=3125.0010
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=80
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"
bFXAAEnabled=1
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1490
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=4
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDrawShadows=1
bActorSelfShadowing=0
bUseSunbeams=0
bSimpleLighting=0
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=0
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
bGrassPointLighting=1
bDrawShaderGrass=1
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0120
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=40
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0
bEnableTreeAnimations=1
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=255
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=0
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=0
iWaterBlurAmount=0
bUseWaterShader=0
bUseWaterLOD=0
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0


----------



## BradleyW

I tried your settings and it did not work that well so am going to install the software and tweak it


----------



## tsm106

The Improved NPC Clothing mod is causing crashes on my system. Took me a while to nail down the culprit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks mate, it does not seem to do much sadly.
> Can anyone point me in the right direct to either make shadows better, or blurry so i can't see blocks?
> Thank you.


There's not much you can do about shadows till they fix the way it's handled. It only looks decent on ultra but then your CPU takes a flying dive.


----------



## Milamber

none blurry shadow fix:

Erm.. how do i post my config settings, were is it located?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dual wielding give you the highest amount of DPS, but the downside is that you have no way of blocking and take the full blown onslaught of most attacks. Typically absorb life is a good way to sustain your HP or if you have high armor rating and regen, absorb stamina works wonders too.


Well, I've spent the last couple of hours or so following the instructions given to me here, (buying up all the iron ore and ingots from Warmaidens in Whiterun, making the daggers, selling them, waiting 48 hours and repeating that whole process several times. Now have 90 smithing.







I also got the warrior stone which speeds up smithing by 20%. That was quite fun and now I understand how to use all those things (smelter, tanning rack, and blacksmith forge).
I can also see how people levelled up more quickly overall, it's put my overall level to 35 from 31.

Now onto making some daedric armour.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Well, I've spent the last couple of hours or so following the instructions given to me here, (buying up all the iron ore and ingots from Warmaidens in Whiterun, making the daggers, selling them, waiting 48 hours and repeating that whole process several times. Now have 90 smithing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was quite fun and now I understand how to use all those things (smelter, tanning rack, and blacksmith forge).
> I can also see how people levelled up more quickly overall, it's put my overall level to 35 from 31.
> I've got 7 perks to spend but need 9 to unlock daedric smithing. What would be the best thing now to do, just carry on in the game till I increase 2 more levels and get 2 more perks to spend, or fast track it by continuing to increase smithing?


I would recommend getting 100 smithing because even if you do not want to make Dragon armor it will allow you to upgrade your items more.


----------



## Milamber

Shadow Fix:
Water Fix with SSAO:

I will add my ini files and ENB that I use









Remember tho, I am using uGrids 7 so make sure you edit mine and change it to what you use or it will crash, thats located in prefs file. Looks like I have fixed the shadow issue and water transpartenty with SSAO using these settings in ini. Also change your video card entry were mine says GTX580 (unless you have a gtx580!)

SkyrimEnhancedShaders FX Beta - VANILLA PLUS - 102-822-Beta12e.zip 2378k .zip file


Skyrim.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The Improved NPC Clothing mod is causing crashes on my system. Took me a while to nail down the culprit.


Strange, I have had that mod installed since it was released and I have never had any issues with it (installed manually, I don't use NMM).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Shadow Fix:
> Water Fix with SSAO:
> I will add my ini files and ENB that I use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember tho, I am using uGrids 7 so make sure you edit mine and change it to what you use or it will crash, thats located in prefs file. Looks like I have fixed the shadow issue and water transpartenty with SSAO using these settings in ini. Also change your video card entry were mine says GTX580 (unless you have a gtx580!)
> 
> SkyrimEnhancedShaders FX Beta - VANILLA PLUS - 102-822-Beta12e.zip 2378k .zip file
> 
> 
> Skyrim.zip 3k .zip file


I will check this out later.
I was messing with IshadowMaskQuarter=4. I found that putting it to 10, along with setting IblurDeferredShadowMask to 3 or 7 gave me the best possible shadows! HD. However, my fps was at 10-20 when Indoor.

Edit, i removed the ugrid bit of code, and changed my budder to the one in my current ini, and i removed some other load setting directly under the ugrid 7 line. My question is, if i save the game and remove this mod, will the save game file no longer work, or will be fine as i've removed Ugrids?

Edit: Which SSAO are you using? The (Slow) one?
What exact optional things are you using? If any, which and how do i install them?


----------



## Tnt6200

I needed giant toes for alchemy, so I went to a giant camp. Then I waited for 14 days but no giants spawned. So I spawned my own.













I managed to kill them all after a lot of running and restoration spells. (There was 20 of them.)


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I would recommend getting 100 smithing because even if you do not want to make Dragon armor it will allow you to upgrade your items more.


Yeah, good idea. Also, I made a mistake the way I spent my perks around the smithing tree. I only needed to use 5 to unlock daedric, and still have 2 perks left over.
I've just found and activated the Steed Stone which has given me 100 extra carry weight and made my armour weightless which is excellent and now I'm good to go for creating my basic daedric armour, gauntlets, boots and helmet.







Got 2 daedra hearts already (thank god I didn't eat or sell them when I didn't know what they were, lol) and will need to find 2 more for now. Rep for you.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I would recommend getting 100 smithing because even if you do not want to make Dragon armor it will allow you to upgrade your items more.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, good idea. Also, I made a mistake the way I spent my perks around the smithing tree. I only needed to use 5 to unlock daedric, and still have 2 perks left over.
> I've just found and activated the Steed Stone which has given me 100 extra carry weight and made my armour weightless which is excellent and now I'm good to go for creating my basic daedric armour, gauntlets, boots and helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 daedra hearts already (thank god I didn't eat or sell them when I didn't know what they were, lol) and will need to find 2 more for now. Rep for you.
Click to expand...

Man, I use leather and fur, albeit legendary due to the Conan theme. Don't have weight problems with those armors, but as protection they are very lackluster. The things we do for role playing lol.


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yeah, good idea. Also, I made a mistake the way I spent my perks around the smithing tree. I only needed to use 5 to unlock daedric, and still have 2 perks left over.
> I've just found and activated the Steed Stone which has given me 100 extra carry weight and made my armour weightless which is excellent and now I'm good to go for creating my basic daedric armour, gauntlets, boots and helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 daedra hearts already (thank god I didn't eat or sell them when I didn't know what they were, lol) and will need to find 2 more for now. Rep for you.


the college of Winterhold sells the Daedra Hearts for 100 gold each IIRC


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yeah, good idea. Also, I made a mistake the way I spent my perks around the smithing tree. I only needed to use 5 to unlock daedric, and still have 2 perks left over.
> I've just found and activated the Steed Stone which has given me 100 extra carry weight and made my armour weightless which is excellent and now I'm good to go for creating my basic daedric armour, gauntlets, boots and helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got 2 daedra hearts already (thank god I didn't eat or sell them when I didn't know what they were, lol) and will need to find 2 more for now. Rep for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the college of Winterhold sells the Daedra Hearts for 100 gold each IIRC
Click to expand...

You can also steal them from the companions boss, just pick it up and take it some where private, wee. It respawns so rinse and repeat.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Man, I use leather and fur, albeit legendary due to the Conan theme. Don't have weight problems with those armors, but as protection they are very lackluster. The things we do for role playing lol.


Heh, yeah. Tbh, I've been doing fine in combat, but I just fancied having the daedric armour because it looks cool and gave me the chance to learn how to smith. As well as giving me a big combat advantage .

I've been on adept difficulty since I started the game, but just now noticed that at some point it had changed to novice, doh! Must have happened accidentally when I was checking something in gameplay settings. No wonder battles suddenly became easier, I thought I'd just become really strong, lol. I mean I do have good stamina, health, weapons and two handed skill, most of which I got at adept level.
So I've put it back to adept again. I bet loads of players here are at master difficulty.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> the college of Winterhold sells the Daedra Hearts for 100 gold each IIRC


There is an elf in the college that sells them. I believe they are around 900 gold without any speech perks or enchantments. He is in the Hall of Attainment, usually on the second floor I think.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> the college of Winterhold sells the Daedra Hearts for 100 gold each IIRC


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You can also steal them from the companions boss, just pick it up and take it some where private, wee. It respawns so rinse and repeat.


Ah nice one. guys.

The companions boss as in Kodlak who is now dead? So steal them from his house?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Ah nice one. guys.
> The companions boss as in Kodlak who is now dead? So steal them from his house?


If you are finished the Companions questline you can simply take it. It is sitting on a plate downstairs.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> If you are finished the Companions questline you can simply take it. It is sitting on a plate downstairs.


Yeah I found that, took it and already used it, but it hasn't respawned.

Got my daedra armour on now, looks great.







Just need another heart to make the boots. Btw, my current boots are ebony boots of major stamina which gives me 40 extra stamina. Will the daedra boots be better, particularly if I upgrade to legendary?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yeah I found that, took it and already used it, but it hasn't respawned.
> Got my daedra armour on now, looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need another heart to make the boots. Btw, my current boots are ebony boots of major stamina which gives me 40 extra stamina. Will the daedra boots be better, particularly if I upgrade to legendary?


Yes, Daedric boots will be better. Remember, you can enchant the Deadric boots too.







(Disenchant the Ebony boots if you don't know the enchantment already.)

I've decided to sell the stuff in my house. I took everything out of my big ol' barrel and now I'm carrying 1800 weight units. And I haven't even touched my potions or soul gems yet.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Yes, Daedric boots will be better. Remember, you can enchant the Deadric boots too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Disenchant the Ebony boots if you don't know the enchantment already.)
> I've decided to sell the stuff in my house. I took everything out of my big ol' barrel and now I'm carrying 1800 weight units. And I haven't even touched my potions or soul gems yet.


Lol.

Ah of course, enchanting items is not something I've touched yet but yea, that makes sense. Then I can add whatever special powers I want to an item of armour or weapon. Cool.

So to disenchant the ebony boots means I'll be shown what I need if I want to enchant the daedric boots with stamina?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Lol.
> Ah of course, enchanting items is not something I've touched yet but yea, that makes sense. Then I can add whatever special powers I want to an item of armour of weapon. Cool.
> So to disenchant the ebony boots means I'll be shown what I need if I want to enchant the daedric boots with stamina?


Yes, it will destroy the Ebony boots but you will learn the enchantment so you can apply it to the Daedric boots.


----------



## Milamber

Whoever it was that was wanting shimmering fixed here is the file I forgot to add before!

Wack that in root of skyrim folder









effect.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## Slightly skewed

Whenever I need an self esteem pick-me up, I just visit SN. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5053

What the hell is wrong with you people? The popularity of the file 1 hour after posting says it all.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> the college of Winterhold sells the Daedra Hearts for 100 gold each IIRC


That dude only sells them under certain conditions. The best place to revisit is the Shrine of Mehrunes Dagon http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Shrine_of_Mehrunes_Dagon
You can pick up 4 there and they respawn every so often.


----------



## Milamber

I'm not getting markers on my map for miscellaneous quests. Rather annoying!

So which cities do you prefer for buying a house in?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm not getting markers on my map for miscellaneous quests. Rather annoying!
> 
> So which cities do you prefer for buying a house in?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


You have to click the Misc heading (which will put an arrow next to it) in addition to clicking the arrow next to the actual quest in the Misc list. Also, some quests will not give you the exact location (ie, if you are collecting certain items). Hope that helps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Whenever I need an self esteem pick-me up, I just visit SN. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5053
> What the hell is wrong with you people? The popularity of the file 1 hour after posting says it all.


It is a RPG (emphasis on role playing) so not everyone wants to play hack and slash or burn the draugr. Some people want to live like an NPC, others want to do nothing but explore. Hell, if they included building abilities, I am sure there are some people who would just build in Skyrim.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hell, if they included building abilities, I am sure there are some people who would just build in Skyrim.


There will be a mod for that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Whenever I need an self esteem pick-me up, I just visit SN. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5053
> What the hell is wrong with you people? The popularity of the file 1 hour after posting says it all.


This caused stuttering on the right arm of my charactor.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Ah this game. So epic. Still loving everything about it. I'm definitely in it for exploration, I get so side tracked on quests, have at least 20 going in my journal.

Need help, what's the best way to fight a frost dragon. Keeping getting smashed by one


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Ah this game. So epic. Still loving everything about it. I'm definitely in it for exploration, I get so side tracked on quests, have at least 20 going in my journal.
> Need help, what's the best way to fight a frost dragon. Keeping getting smashed by one


Fire?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hell, if they included building abilities, I am sure there are some people who would just build in Skyrim.


They might be playing this


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Ah this game. So epic. Still loving everything about it. I'm definitely in it for exploration, I get so side tracked on quests, have at least 20 going in my journal.
> Need help, what's the best way to fight a frost dragon. Keeping getting smashed by one


Fire attacks work wonders on Frost Dragons and staggering attacks work great on ANY dragons. Resist Frost gear also helps with survivability.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This caused stuttering on the right arm of *my charactor*.


I think you might want to unplug and step outside for a break if that's what you're referring to yourself as now.

P.S. For you slow folks, that was a masturbation joke.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Ah this game. So epic. Still loving everything about it. I'm definitely in it for exploration, I get so side tracked on quests, have at least 20 going in my journal.
> Need help, what's the best way to fight a frost dragon. Keeping getting smashed by one


Fire spells/abilities work well, especially if you're primarily a caster and have Destruction perks selected with dual-casting + Impact. Any abilities that can stagger work very well as you can keep a dragon stunlocked if executed properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think you might want to unplug and step outside for a break if that's what you're referring to yourself as now.
> P.S. For you slow folks, that was a masturbation joke.


I thought you were just going to call him out on a spelling error... did not know charactor was a word...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think you might want to unplug and step outside for a break if that's what you're referring to yourself as now.
> P.S. *For you slow folks, that was a masturbation joke*.


No, really, the right arm animation stutters.

Erm, i seem to be getting the odd stutter all of a sudden. Just wondering if anyone else gets this? I think it was since i have a follower, but i'm not sure.
The stutter does not appear to be CPU related i don't think.

However, i suspect you all get stutter hear. I drop to at least 58fps here.


----------



## BoltNub

Has anyone been in a 10 min fight with a dragon, killed it, then killed by a spider two seconds after.
I have!


----------



## Tnt6200

Got 90 Speech from selling all my junk. I got about 150k without wearing any price-improving items. I still have at least 100-200k in potions and soul gems. I also learned how to fly.













I am thinking of making a new character because this one is getting boring. Maybe a viking.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoltNub*
> 
> Has anyone been in a 10 min fight with a dragon, killed it, then killed by a spider two seconds after.
> I have!


Have had long fights before with dragons, but never killed right after. Lol


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Got 90 Speech from selling all my junk. I got about 150k without wearing any price-improving items. I still have at least 100-200k in potions and soul gems. I also learned how to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of making a new character because this one is getting boring. Maybe a viking.


Yeah, make a character like this one, I'm thinking I should


----------



## BradleyW

Is anyone else get random stuttering? I've turned a few corners and it stutters as though its loading the next part of the game. I even reverted to a known working save and i still get the issue so my saves are fine.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> No, really, the right arm animation stutters.
> Erm, i seem to be getting the odd stutter all of a sudden. Just wondering if anyone else gets this? I think it was since i have a follower, but i'm not sure.
> The stutter does not appear to be CPU related i don't think.
> However, i suspect you all get stutter hear. I drop to at least 58fps here.


I posted that mod because I thought it was ridiculous. I didn't expect anyone to actually install it. You're characters swag isn't sexy enough for you?









What ugrids settings are you running? 7? I wish I could run like 13 with full LOD. The vistas would be mind blowing then.

This mod works pretty well for making distant terrain look better. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1598


----------



## TFL Replica

I want to try building an unarmed specialist. Looks like fun.


----------



## sterik01

Do you guys recommend enchanting Blades Armor? I'm still kind of new to the game. Level 15 =/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I want to try building an unarmed specialist. Looks like fun.


If you are going unarmed, go to the Ratways as soon as possible to get the Gloves of the Pugilist (I think that is the name) as they increase your boxing by 10 damage, more once you enchant them later on to other gloves. Boxers typically go heavy armor, Steed Stone, and either restoration or alteration. The thing about boxers is you HAVE to be aggressive. You cannot just run away halfway as you have no kiting abilities. Once you start a fight, it is better to pop puts and stick through it.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Do you guys recommend enchanting Blades Armor? I'm still kind of new to the game. Level 15 =/


I would recommend enchanting all armor.


----------



## Roman5

Yay, got there!

Thanks for everyone's help here.



























Now I need to start mining some ebony ore if I can find the correct mines, rather than keep on buying them. I'm sure I've been to one or two before but never bothered to mine. Now I have a purpose since I need more ebony ingots for creating daedric weapons. And I'm going to start doing some enchanting.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The Improved NPC Clothing mod is causing crashes on my system. Took me a while to nail down the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I have had that mod installed since it was released and I have never had any issues with it (installed manually, I don't use NMM).
Click to expand...

I reinstalled skyrim, and updated all my mods and skipped some others. Will try npc clothing again soon. Btw, Conan War Paint is the bomb.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yay, got there!
> Thanks for everyone's help here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to start mining some ebony ore if I can find the correct mines, rather than keep on buying them. I'm sure I've been to one or two before but never bothered to mine. Now I have a purpose since I need more ebony ingots for creating daedric weapons. And I'm going to start doing some enchanting.


Nice! Now you need some texture packs for your armor.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Nice! Now you need some texture packs for your armor.


Heh, yea.







I have noticed though that my legendary armour rating is 82, and on a video showing how to make legendary armour, the guy's rating is 172, but the price is the same at 6400 gold. Something to do with having to increase other skills like heavy armour?

edit: Ah, I used a couple of perks on Heavy Armor/Juggernaut and it's already taken me from 82 to 116.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Whenever I need an self esteem pick-me up, I just visit SN. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5053
> What the hell is wrong with you people? The popularity of the file 1 hour after posting says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a RPG (emphasis on role playing) so not everyone wants to play hack and slash or burn the draugr. Some people want to live like an NPC, others want to do nothing but explore. Hell, if they included building abilities, I am sure there are some people who would just build in Skyrim.
Click to expand...

Good point, I'm level 29 and I've been playing since day 1 - I like to explore and read books (breaking into homes in the night). For me, its not a hack and slash


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I posted that mod because I thought it was ridiculous. I didn't expect anyone to actually install it. You're characters swag isn't sexy enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ugrids settings are you running? 7? I wish I could run like 13 with full LOD. The vistas would be mind blowing then.
> This mod works pretty well for making distant terrain look better. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1598


Yeah am using that atm, but why am i getting this stutter all of a sudden? I tried using a prev save file from the beginning of the game and i still got some frame hitching/skipping/stutter. Also indoor, i turn a courner to the next room and it stutters. I've not changed anything since then...


----------



## Milamber

Anyone new to Skyrim or wanting to tweak the game to make visuals looks really good, make sure you use this: Configurator

Anyone wanting to use enhanced shading with tons of different options grab this it's the best shader mod that retains natural colours and already has 1,311 enorsments with 170,063 downloads


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That dude only sells them under certain conditions. The best place to revisit is the Shrine of Mehrunes Dagon http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Shrine_of_Mehrunes_Dagon
> You can pick up 4 there and they respawn every so often.


He restocks every 48hrs in game and you can visit him at night when he's in his room or sleeping.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone new to Skyrim or wanting to tweak the game to make visuals looks really good, make sure you use this: Configurator
> Anyone wanting to use enhanced shading with tons of different options grab this it's the best shader mod that retains natural colours and already has 1,311 enorsments with 170,063 downloads


I know this might sound utterly stupid but does this change the Ugrids and will my current saves work? Will saves after using this mod then work back on the normal version of the game?

Can saves even effect performance at all? (This question is for my own ebenfit of trying to rule out a current problem am having atm)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know this might sound utterly stupid but does this change the Ugrids and will my current saves work? Will saves after using this mod then work back on the normal version of the game?
> Can saves even effect performance at all? (This question is for my own ebenfit of trying to rule out a current problem am having atm)


Changing uGrids can be altered with this MOD.










If you go back from say UGrids 7 to 5 it will screw your loading of saves, moving it from 5 to 7 wont mess up anything. Remember Ugrids has to be an odd number. So if you decide to go back you wont be able to load savegames that used the augmented value anymore. So here is the fix:


*Backup SkyrimPrefs.ini, Skyrim.ini and your Skyrim 'Saves' folder.*
Right click on Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim and uncheck 'Read Only' in the file's properties.
Load your last save game.
Press tilde on your keyboard,
in-game console type setini "ugridstoload:general" xxx
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Type saveini
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Type refreshini
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Close the console using tilde.
Create a new save game.
Exit Skyrim.
Delete Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim.
Reload the Skyrim configuration tool.
Close the tool.
Re-tweak Skyrim.ini if necessary (and SkyrimPrefs.ini if it has since been modified).
Reload Skyrim and your most recent save.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Changing uGrids can be altered with this MOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go back from say UGrids 7 to 5 it will screw your loading of saves, moving it from 5 to 7 wont mess up anything. Remember Ugrids has to be an odd number. So if you decide to go back you wont be able to load savegames that used the augmented value anymore. So here is the fix:
> 
> *Backup SkyrimPrefs.ini, Skyrim.ini and your Skyrim 'Saves' folder.*
> Right click on Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim and uncheck 'Read Only' in the file's properties.
> Load your last save game.
> Press tilde on your keyboard,
> in-game console type setini "ugridstoload:general" xxx
> Hit Return on your keyboard.
> Type saveini
> Hit Return on your keyboard.
> Type refreshini
> Hit Return on your keyboard.
> Close the console using tilde.
> Create a new save game.
> Exit Skyrim.
> Delete Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim.
> Reload the Skyrim configuration tool.
> Close the tool.
> Re-tweak Skyrim.ini if necessary (and SkyrimPrefs.ini if it has since been modified).
> Reload Skyrim and your most recent save.


Thankd for this. I just don't like the idea of getting far into the game, then having an issue with Ugrid 7 and not being able to revert whilst keeping a lot of game progress so am going to have to think about this. Rep+ for your help.
I'm going to check out that HDR thing you put up and see how that works









With the HDR mod, can i still use other mods like skyrim HD textures and so on?
Do save files become dependent on anything other than Ugrids?


----------



## Milamber

When you say HDR are you referring to Skyrim Enhanced Shaders by Tapioks and Xorchan or Realistic Colors and Real Nights v14 with HDR by aLaaa?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> When you say HDR are you referring to Skyrim Enhanced Shaders by Tapioks and Xorchan or Realistic Colors and Real Nights v14 with HDR by aLaaa?


Sorry, i ment this hear, the one you linked.
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822

I tried it anyway and it didn't do anything much for me. I can achieve the same with the FXAA tool








I was just wondering, is it a good idea to use the skyrim HD mod with the Flora Overhaul Mod? Am just trying to figure out why my game has started to stutter all of a sudden...

That's why i was asking, can saved files cause this or do they not hold such data?


----------



## Milamber

I dont think save games can make it stutter. If i were using skyrim HD mod with the Flora Overhaul Mod, I would install the Flora last, so it uses those textures in case the HD mod has the same files.

My game started to stutter the other day, so i backed up my ini files in my games and deleted them and launched the game (they get re-created) - that told me it was some entry in my ini.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I dont think save games can make it stutter. If i were using skyrim HD mod with the Flora Overhaul Mod, I would install the Flora last, so it uses those textures in case the HD mod has the same files.
> My game started to stutter the other day, so i backed up my ini files in my games and deleted them and launched the game (they get re-created) - that told me it was some entry in my ini.


I tried that and it did not help. Maybe windows got cluttered for me with all the reinstalls and messing around with stuff?
I've reformated so am going to use some of my mods and try again









Thank you for your help. I will report back.

Edit: Seems fine again








I will continue to test!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Good point, I'm level 29 and I've been playing since day 1 - I like to explore and read books (breaking into homes in the night). For me, its not a hack and slash


And that is awesome! The Bethesda staff decided to move away classes to provide us more play style freedom. I for one am taking full advantage of it with now 5 playthroughs. XD


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone get the odd stutter in this game when lerking outside?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anyone get the odd stutter in this game when lerking outside?


I get the occasional pause when looking within a city, but thats only when using ENB. I am now moving away from ENB and trying HDR - this fixes any stuttering for me... from what I can gather stuttering is due to not enough VRAM on GPU and I reckon ENB would do that, not 100% sure tho.

EDIT: Even though I might have 2xGTX580's the VRAM problem still hits me since I play in 3D and thats double the textures it has to render


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I get the occasional pause when looking within a city, but thats only when using ENB. I am now moving away from ENB and trying HDR - this fixes any stuttering for me... from what I can gather stuttering is due to not enough VRAM on GPU and I reckon ENB would do that, not 100% sure tho.
> EDIT: Even though I might have 2xGTX580's the VRAM problem still hits me since I play in 3D and thats double the textures it has to render


But at 2d with mods, your Vram is fine?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But at 2d with mods, your Vram is fine?


Yeah 2D is often fine with ENB, but I have experienced problems with lag - like last week. I reinstalled all the mods as per below to fix.

I would try this:










Move this folder: The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\mods to any directory outside of Skyrim
Run the game
Test for lag

If it works fine without the pausing then install a mod at a time, with any overhaul texture mod I would install it last though... to preserve textures, I always install water and Flora mod last then the overhaul mod just before it.

If your after a good texture mod you cant go wrong with this I'm not a fan of Skyrim HD - 2K Textures, seen better from individual mods that to me look way better.


----------



## Tnt6200

Started gameplay on my viking. I got attacked by a thief and she killed me about 10 times but I didn't give up because I'm a VIKING.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Started gameplay on my viking. I got attacked by a thief and she killed me about 10 times but I didn't give up because I'm a VIKING.












Has anyone read this book? Such a good read!


----------



## Disturbed117

Will items despawn if drop them inside your house?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Will items despawn if drop them inside your house?


No.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Will items despawn if drop them inside your house?
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...

Good. thanks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> He restocks every 48hrs in game and you can visit him at night when he's in his room or sleeping.


For some this might be an option but for me, I didn't deal with him before completing a cerain quest in the archmage questline and as a result, he won't sell me anything.







Daedra heart locations. http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Daedra_Heart_(Skyrim)

As for the stuttering, I'm convinced it is a vram issue more then anything else. Even on vanilla ultra, with only a few texture mods, the game uses all of my vram which is confirmed through afterburner. I can certainly see the usage exceeding 1.5GB that the 580's come with standard. If you have the 3GB models, then I don't know. I'd be interested in seeing just how much of that 3GB the game uses though.


----------



## Milamber

Does anyone know if my companion can get sick or tired, she keeps yawning. Also, will she pick loot up like weps, gold and arrows?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone know if my companion can get sick or tired, she keeps yawning. Also, will she pick loot up like weps, gold and arrows?


You must not be proper company if she's so bored.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Ok guys this is my legit equipment/character etc.. after weeks and weeks of rebuilds until I was happy with the results!! I used a one hand sword and shield. The shield helps heaps (I have it set on extreme difficulty) because most enemies will attack you first before you can get a blow in, and also it gives me those extra 2 enchantments and more armor rating!!

This is my one hand sword and shield suit of armor:


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> You must not be proper company if she's so bored.












I have saved her butt so many times and all I get is her yawning, journeying through the wilderness with me is more than an adventure! If she keeps it up I'm gonna ditch her, ask her to wait somewhere really cold then I'll walk


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Ok guys this is my legit equipment/character etc.. after weeks and weeks of rebuilds until I was happy with the results!! I used a one hand sword and shield. The shield helps heaps (I have it set on extreme difficulty) because most enemies will attack you first before you can get a blow in, and also it gives me those extra 2 enchantments and more armor rating!!


I switched from mage to armor/shield/one handed weapon at around lvl 40 simply out of boredom. Magic is fun but not as fun as hand to hand combat even if it is a little sketchy. That being said, the stats on my armor are at around 200, so well below yours, and I've had to up it to master difficulty as well and even at that level, it's too easy. So you essentially broke the game with that set-up which=no fun.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have saved her butt so many times and all I get is her yawning, journeying through the wilderness with me is more than an adventure! If she keeps it up I'm gonna ditch her, ask her to wait somewhere really cold then I'll walk


and her name is Lydia...and she stands in front of doors, sets off all the traps, is like a marching band when yer trying to sneak and for the love of god your not carrying my burdens I'm giving you a better chib you cheeky cow!

she got left in a cave after dying an me not noticing till i was outside


----------



## Milamber

Does anyone know what these do?

They sit in skyrimprefs.ini

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bReflectExplosions=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
iWaterBlurAmount=1
bUseWaterShader=1
bUseWaterLOD=1
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=1

Please can someone post their config under the [water] section, coz I'm wondering if the above is normal! I use RWT Realistic Water Textures by isoku, so I'm not so sure if this will mess up that mod.


----------



## Mebby

Grr trying to install it off the disc but steam is insistent on downloading it. s=


----------



## Spacedinvader

launch the exe from the disk rather than autorun


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> launch the exe from the disk rather than autorun


It still loads up steam.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> It still loads up steam.


Exit steam perhaps, then launch setup.exe from the DVD.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone know what these do?
> They sit in skyrimprefs.ini
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=1024
> iWaterReflectWidth=1024
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
> iWaterBlurAmount=1
> bUseWaterShader=1
> bUseWaterLOD=1
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=1
> Please can someone post their config under the [water] section, coz I'm wondering if the above is normal! I use RWT Realistic Water Textures by isoku, so I'm not so sure if this will mess up that mod.


Mine is the same except I have a couple of the options disabled, I left them off on purpose though until I was done testing other things, thanks for reminding me









[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=0
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=0
iWaterBlurAmount=0
bUseWaterShader=0
bUseWaterLOD=0
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> and her name is Lydia...and she stands in front of doors, sets off all the traps, is like a marching band when yer trying to sneak and for the love of god your not carrying my burdens I'm giving you a better chib you cheeky cow!
> she got left in a cave after dying an me not noticing till i was outside


I don't know why so many people stick with Lydia for so long. She is a horrible follower and there are so many much better ones readily available. I guess for sentimental value?







I only used her for a bit on the first play through before I sent her home after she kept going down. Sorry girl, but if you want to roll with me, you have to not go down with every trap you set off yourself.


----------



## Thedark1337

i used to use Lydia but she got killed by a fire mage so i ditched her body there.







Now i have Mjoll.


----------



## TFL Replica

I wish there was a mod that would disable friendly fire from AOE spells on followers. My mage is beginning to feel lonely.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4818
Heroic Dwarven Armor and weapons.







That looks awesome


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> It still loads up steam.


Copy the disks contents to your steam skyrim folder. If there isn't one, create it. Then open steam and right click install. Assuming that skyrim is on your games list.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wish there was a mod that would disable friendly fire from AOE spells on followers. My mage is beginning to feel lonely.


I completely feel you man! I had to walk away from my game for a while the first time and wiped out my/downed entire mini army with a single chain lightning and then got overwhelmed by draugrs as my Mjoll was on the ground recovering.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know why so many people stick with Lydia for so long. She is a horrible follower and there are so many much better ones readily available. I guess for sentimental value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only used her for a bit on the first play through before I sent her home after she kept going down. Sorry girl, but if you want to roll with me, you have to not go down with every trap you set off yourself.


Where can I find different followers? Can I have more than 1?

I'm currently using Lydia, dressed her up in full dwarves armor with upgraded enchanted blades sword.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Followers

have fun with the list


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does anyone know what these do?
> They sit in skyrimprefs.ini
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=1024
> iWaterReflectWidth=1024
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> bUseWaterReflectionBlur=1
> iWaterBlurAmount=1
> bUseWaterShader=1
> bUseWaterLOD=1
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=1
> Please can someone post their config under the [water] section, coz I'm wondering if the above is normal! I use RWT Realistic Water Textures by isoku, so I'm not so sure if this will mess up that mod.


Reason why you have the blur amount and water shader and water LOD is because of that config tool your using. I don't think it will conflict with the water mod. Find some water and see if there is anything strange with the movement and textures.

Does anyone know if the Flora Overhaul mod conflicts with the tress self shadow system in the skyrimpref folder?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Where can I find different followers? Can I have more than 1?
> I'm currently using Lydia, dressed her up in full dwarves armor with upgraded enchanted blades sword.


You can find mercenaries all over Skyrim if you want to purchase their services. You can also gain follower services by completing certain tasks, such as finding Mjoll's sword for her. Some followers may not help you however, until you are a certain level and they can give you the quest. Here is my favorite followers:

- Mjoll - Heavy armor melee specialist tank. Found walking around Riften or in the Bee and Barb Inn.
- Marcurio: All-magic specialist who can also resort to sword when absolutely necessary. Typically found sitting on a bench in Bee and Barb Inn.
- Aranea: Powerful range offensive conjurer, but needs protection due to lack of Restoration abilities. Can be found on the Shrine of Azura. *Apparently she does have Restoration ability, I just have never seen her use it. Apparently she would rather go down fighting than heal herself.








- Aela: Sexy Companion huntress who will follow you after complete the Companion quest line She is a hunter that uses daggers, shields, light armor, and specializes in archery. She can be found in Whiterun.
- Cicero: He takes a beating easily, but he seems to pull off finishers more than any other followers due to being an assassin. He can be found in Dawnstar Sanctuary if you spared him.

You cannot have more than 1 NPC follower at any given time unless it is quest specific.

*Info edit


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can find mercenaries all over Skyrim if you want to purchase their services. You can also gain follower services by completing certain tasks, such as finding Mjoll's sword for her. Some followers may not help you however, until you are a certain level and they can give you the quest. Here is my favorite followers:
> - Mjoll - Heavy armor melee specialist tank. Found walking around Riften or in the Bee and Barb Inn.
> - Marcurio: All-magic specialist who can also resort to sword when absolutely necessary. Typically found sitting on a bench in Bee and Barb Inn.
> - Aranea: Powerful range offensive conjurer, but needs protection due to lack of Restoration abilities. Can be found on the Shrine of Azura. *Apparently she does have Restoration ability, I just have never seen her use it. Apparently she would rather go down fighting than heal herself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - *Aela: Sexy Companion huntress who will follow you after complete the Companion quest line She is a hunter that uses daggers, shields, light armor, and specializes in archery. She can be found in Whiterun*.
> - Cicero: He takes a beating easily, but he seems to pull off finishers more than any other followers due to being an assassin. He can be found in Dawnstar Sanctuary if you spared him.
> You cannot have more than 1 NPC follower at any given time unless it is quest specific.
> *Info edit


This will be my next follower!

In which town is the temple to get married? Also, OC'ing Noob, i've just read that the Flora Overhaul conflicts with the Landscape 2k Texture mod.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This will be my next follower!


She is a pretty cool follower for sure. If you want to, you can also force most NPC's to be your follower by the typing in the console commands:

addfac 5c84d 1
setrelationshiprank player 4

Unless they are powerful already though, you may need to customize them.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This will be my next follower!
> In which town is the temple to get married? Also, OC'ing Noob, i've just read that the Flora Overhaul conflicts with the Landscape 2k Texture mod.


Is there a reason why you guys are using the 2K landscape pack and not this one? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This will be my next follower!
> In which town is the temple to get married? Also, OC'ing Noob, i've just read that the Flora Overhaul conflicts with the Landscape 2k Texture mod.


Temple of Mara in Riften.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there a reason why you guys are using the 2K landscape pack and not this one? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146


I am not using the 2K landscape pack. I am using Skyrim HD 2K and installing Serious HD Landscapes Retex over that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there a reason why you guys are using the 2K landscape pack and not this one? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2146


This is the one i use.
I have skyrim HD, then this over the top.

Edit: I got the home in whiterun and look at my shadows from the light in the house. Does anyone else see this in the same home? (You must have the fire burning in the centre of the living room).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ah that makes more sense. The only thing I don't like about the serious HD pack is the tiling is really noticeable in areas.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is the one i use.
> I have skyrim HD, then this over the top.
> Edit: I got the home in whiterun and look at my shadows from the light in the house. Does anyone else see this in the same home? (You must have the fire burning in the centre of the living room).


That happened to me as well when it is fire illuminating an interior. I will check later tonight to see if it still happens.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The shadow swirling lines? I've noticed it in a couple of places around the fire but not on my character.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Started gameplay on my viking. I got attacked by a thief and she killed me about 10 times but I didn't give up because I'm a VIKING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone read this book? Such a good read!
Click to expand...

I got Kindle Fire for Christmas and the very 1st thing I put on it was Dovahkiin Gutenberg Books of Skyrim from http://capane.us/2011/11/24/dovahkiin-gutenberg/ There are actually quite a few interesting books within the game and its cool to have them all in 1 place where I can read them whenever I want.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is the one i use.
> I have skyrim HD, then this over the top.
> Edit: I got the home in whiterun and look at my shadows from the light in the house. Does anyone else see this in the same home? (You must have the fire burning in the centre of the living room).


Got a link to that hd mod?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Temple of Mara in Riften.
> I am not using the 2K landscape pack. I am using Skyrim HD 2K and installing Serious HD Landscapes Retex over that.


I am doing the same thing, but differently. I install the serious HD Serious Landscape Retex THEN Skyrim HD 2K. Tom-a-to Tom-ah-to.


----------



## Slightly skewed

If you haven't installed this map mod, I recommend it. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4817

This one show the roads clearly. But I prefer the one I first posted. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4929


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Got a link to that hd mod?


go to nexus skyrim website and search for skyrim HD, Serious landscape HD and HD Furniture









Why the well does this game stutter when i turn the corner!!!


----------



## Nemesis158

To answer bradleyW, yes i get stuttering too. it only started after i installed highres textures. im guessing it has something to do with the games ram limit


----------



## Slightly skewed

You should be happy stuttering is all you're experiencing. CTD without error everywhere except Whiterun every minute or so for me now.


----------



## evensen007

@#$%ing UGRIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't change your ugrids if you ever want to go back. I am now stuck at ugrids 9 and it is murdering my performance. I followed the "remove UGRID" steps to the T and my save games still crash after I change them back to 5. SO mad about that!

I also have flashing face texture on my main character that I can't straighten out but that's much less serious.


----------



## RdVortex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> @#$%ing UGRIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't change your ugrids if you ever want to go back. I am now stuck at ugrids 9 and it is murdering my performance. I followed the "remove UGRID" steps to the T and my save games still crash after I change them back to 5. SO mad about that!
> I also have flashing face texture on my main character that I can't straighten out but that's much less serious.


You can restore it back to default: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showpost.php?p=26566304&postcount=4
Same issue existed in Gamebryo games (FO3, FO:NW etc.) also.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You should be happy stuttering is all you're experiencing. CTD without error everywhere except Whiterun every minute or so for me now.


I've dropped to 4AA and reduced FXAA slider and the visuals are the same, with almost no stuttering now


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> To answer bradleyW, yes i get stuttering too. it only started after i installed highres textures. im guessing it has something to do with the games ram limit


Do you have fxaa injector along with the normal games AA multisample system?
Sorry for double post. Mod feel free to merge.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I don't care. I can't even play right now. Humph.









P.S. Unless you plan on asking me out, can you please stop winking at me. I don't care how smrt you think you are.


----------



## Roman5

Found a great way to get speech levelled to 100 in under an hour. As long as you have at least 25 speech already.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1) Go to Riften and find the Black-Briar Meadery
2) Talk to the barman behind the counter and ask about his boss.
Select: '*Tell me about Maven Black Briar*'

Wait for reply.

3) Persuade him to tell you the truth about her (speech challenge)
Select :'*Come on, get the truth off your chest (Persuade)*'

4) Repeat steps 2 and 3 until it levels up and continue until you reach 100.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't care. I can't even play right now. Humph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Unless you plan on asking me out, can you please stop winking at me. I don't care how smrt you think you are.


I did not intent to anger you.
Sorry that your crashing to desktop. How about you try my uninstall guide for drivers? Works wonders.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> I got Kindle Fire for Christmas and the very 1st thing I put on it was Dovahkiin Gutenberg Books of Skyrim from http://capane.us/2011/11/24/dovahkiin-gutenberg/ There are actually quite a few interesting books within the game and its cool to have them all in 1 place where I can read them whenever I want.


I've not been able to get mine to load on the kindle app that I use on my Hp Touchpad, kinda sux!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I got Kindle Fire for Christmas and the very 1st thing I put on it was Dovahkiin Gutenberg Books of Skyrim from http://capane.us/2011/11/24/dovahkiin-gutenberg/ There are actually quite a few interesting books within the game and its cool to have them all in 1 place where I can read them whenever I want.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been able to get mine to load on the kindle app that I use on my Hp Touchpad, kinda sux!
Click to expand...

On the Fire I had to hook it up to my PC and manually drag and drop the file into the "books" folder. I've never messed with the Touchpad so not sure how it would work with it.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> On the Fire I had to hook it up to my PC and manually drag and drop the file into the "books" folder. I've never messed with the Touchpad so not sure how it would work with it.


This would save me breaking into people's homes to read their books - already been busted several times.


----------



## BradleyW

I can't find the place to get married. Not sure which way to travel as its not marked on my map, yet.
I know it is Riften.....bottom right of the map i assume?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't find the place to get married. Not sure which way to travel as its not marked on my map, yet.
> I know it is Riften.....bottom right of the map i assume?


Check this out:

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Marriage

http://au.ign.com/wikis/the-elder-scrolls-5-skyrim/Marriage

Found it:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't find the place to get married. Not sure which way to travel as its not marked on my map, yet.
> I know it is Riften.....bottom right of the map i assume?


Riften is bottom right hand corner of the map where the Shadow Stone and Nightingale Hall is. The Temple of Mara is I believe above the Hall of Dead and next to Black-Briar Manor.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't find the place to get married. Not sure which way to travel as its not marked on my map, yet.
> I know it is Riften.....bottom right of the map i assume?


You can also go to the stables outside the major cities and they can take you to any of the other cities even if you haven't discovered them. It costs 50 gold I think.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> You can also go to the stables outside the major cities and they can take you to any of the other cities even if you haven't discovered them. It costs 50 gold I think.


Takes all the fun out of exploring


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> You can also go to the stables outside the major cities and they can take you to any of the other cities even if you haven't discovered them. It costs 50 gold I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Takes all the fun out of exploring


Thats no way for adventureer to travel... unless you have an arrow in your knee


----------



## Spacedinvader

^^ ROFL!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't care. I can't even play right now. Humph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Unless you plan on asking me out, can you please stop winking at me. I don't care how smrt you think you are.


You are not going to get much help around here if you just rage.

My thoughts, uninstall your mods... and/or read one of the million tweak guides for CTDs.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thats no way for adventureer to travel... unless you have an arrow in your knee












I don't even use a horse these days, I walk everywhere - never fast travel either unless I'm over cumbered and have to pop a potion of strength to fast travel to a town to offload and sell my gear. I've met some right odd people on my travels and I love it when I see Thalmor walking along the roads... always a good time for some bow action.


----------



## Spacedinvader

fixed my markarth glitch...went there, guard pulled me up, consoled paycrimegold after clicking the guard. got a random teleport to somewhere in markarth and they still attacked me. did the ol' brave sir robin hood bravely ran away, left it a while before returning, all seems ok now









edit: i also consoled both MS01 and MS01 to 100 to try and help clear it... basically threw everything but the kitchen sink at the prob


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even use a horse these days, I walk everywhere - never fast travel either unless I'm over cumbered and have to pop a potion of strength to fast travel to a town to offload and sell my gear. I've met some right odd people on my travels and I love it when I see Thalmor walking along the roads... always a good time for some bow action.


or your doing a thief guild quest to SOLITUDE!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even use a horse these days, I walk everywhere - never fast travel either unless I'm over cumbered and have to pop a potion of strength to fast travel to a town to offload and sell my gear. I've met some right odd people on my travels and I love it when I see Thalmor walking along the roads... always a good time for some bow action.


I cant be bothered with a horse anymore either. Especially with companions... cmon, cmon, waiting, waiting... where are you? Oh, there you are... off we go again...

Having said that, i love how the horses get into the fight as well... Ive lost count how many horses Ive lost in battle.


----------



## tsm106

Horses climb up mountains better though fwiw.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I got tired of getting off the horse just to bash wolves once on the head ;l Quicker walking, I wish I could fire bows from horseback too.. I'm the thane of most cities as well so I can just jump on most horses without paying, shame they are useless.. At least they improved the jumping from Oblivion. ohohoh and it bugs me that they can't walk backwards


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Horses climb up mountains better though fwiw.


That is true... Ive stumbled across a few locations that I dont think I could have gotten too on foot.

Now, if you could wack a sleeping roll on the back off them, they may be a bit more useful


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> or your doing a thief guild quest to SOLITUDE!


Nope, I walk that one... got my route all figured out!









I actually have three different routes I take depending on my mood for scenery. I'm only level 30 and I've been playing since day 1!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Shadowmere FTW!







stood and watched him take out a snow bear


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Shadowmere FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stood and watched him take out a snow bear


Shadowmere fights like a boss. He can even swim. I left him on shore and raided a boat, within a few seconds he was on the boat taking names right next to me.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, I walk that one... got my route all figured out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have three different routes I take depending on my mood for scenery. I'm only level 30 and I've been playing since day 1!


roughly how long does that actually take?!?







< bet you look like that when you get there


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Shadowmere FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stood and watched him take out a snow bear


Are there different horse breeds?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I cant be bothered with a horse anymore either. Especially with companions... cmon, cmon, waiting, waiting... where are you? Oh, there you are... off we go again...
> Having said that, i love how the horses get into the fight as well... Ive lost count how many horses Ive lost in battle.


Horses are awesome now in Skyrim that they just flat out don't give a crap. They will get in the face of anything and and wreck or be wrecked. Unfortunately the trade off for more badass and endurance is that they are considerably slower now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Horses climb up mountains better though fwiw.


Yup! Shadowmere traverses cliffs better than normal horses too, meaning he can climb steeper paths that are otherwise unaccessible even by normal horses.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I got tired of getting off the horse just to bash wolves once on the head ;l Quicker walking, I wish I could fire bows from horseback too.. I'm the thane of most cities as well so I can just jump on most horses without paying, shame they are useless.. At least they improved the jumping from Oblivion. ohohoh and it bugs me that they can't walk backwards


That would be so awesome if they could ever get the mechanics right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, I walk that one... got my route all figured out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have three different routes I take depending on my mood for scenery. I'm only level 30 and I've been playing since day 1!


None of my characters are even at level 50 yet either. LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Shadowmere FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stood and watched him take out a snow bear


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Shadowmere fights like a boss. He can even swim. I left him on shore and raided a boat, within a few seconds he was on the boat taking names right next to me.


Shadowmere eats bears for breakfast.







He is truly the horse of horses.


----------



## Spacedinvader

no it's a quest horse...one you get from questing with a certain faction...indestructible, i used to knock it out in oblivion and use it as a mule, haven't tried it yet in Skyrim









just killed him


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> roughly how long does that actually take?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < bet you look like that when you get there


It takes me a good hour depending on what I meet along the way.... more often than not I meet a dragon or two, bandits, Thalmor and Imperial scum


----------



## BradleyW

Right thank you very much everyone.
How are people with fps and 8AA? Any reduced performance/;ag stutter for anyone?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> It takes me a good hour depending on what I meet along the way.... more often than not I meet a dragon or two, bandits, Thalmor and Imperial scum


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Right thank you very much everyone.
> How are people with fps and 8AA? Any reduced performance/;ag stutter for anyone?


im baby butt smooth with 8AAs and 16AFs, max except shadows (frame raper) HD sommat texture pack (i forget which one but its niiiiiice







).

Skyrim does not like ANY overclock on my unlocked fiddy which is weird


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Right thank you very much everyone.
> How are people with fps and 8AA? Any reduced performance/;ag stutter for anyone?


You should look into running the game in window mode with the Simple Borderless Window mod... for some odd reason that took away all stuttering for me (I think it had to do with mouse lag in my case). You just set your ini setting to window mode and change the settings of the mod to match your resolution if you want to simulate fullscreen. Some people are also seeing an improvement in stuttering after TABing in and out of the game, which I think has a similar effect to this mod. Worth a shot.

And to answer your question directly, my game runs silky smooth with the above mentioned mod, everything maxed out, skyboost r3, and about 3.5GB of HD textures. Your rig should handle this game maxed out just fine if you nail down the stutter issue, I doubt it is related to AA.. although I am running an AMD card.


----------



## Spacedinvader

dunno about you nvidia gus but i have to run morph aa...


----------



## Milamber

I dont notice any difference with 4aa over 8aa. so i just use the latter...


----------



## Rowey




----------



## kzone75

So did anyone try to see how long it takes to walk from one corner of the map to the other?

ok Fine.. I'll do that tomorrow then.

Think I'll start @ Northwatch Keep and end @ Stendarr's Beacon.. Probably walk as straight as possible. Unless I take the southern roads..
Or maybe I should go full circle..

Gonna print this out tomorrow before the journey starts. http://www.gamebanshee.com/showshot.php?/skyrim/mapofskyrim/skyrimmap.png


----------



## Spacedinvader

i have headphones on.....that was a lot of wooping!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Milamber said earlier he goes from Riften to Solitude in ~1 hour depending in the "traffic"


----------



## Roman5

Anyone tried pressing T (when no enemy is around) and jumping simultaneously? Silly message comes up on screen.
"You cannot wait in the air"


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> So did anyone try to see how long it takes to walk from one corner of the map to the other?
> ok Fine.. I'll do that tomorrow then.
> Think I'll start @ Northwatch Keep and end @ Stendarr's Beacon.. Probably walk as straight as possible. Unless I take the southern roads..
> Or maybe I should go full circle..
> Gonna print this out tomorrow before the journey starts. http://www.gamebanshee.com/showshot.php?/skyrim/mapofskyrim/skyrimmap.png


Yeah I do that regular... I already replied here

I have that map printed too on my wall, remember its very hard to walk in a straight line and there are multiple routes that can take you the same length of time, so pick the most scenic. Make sure you have plenty of food, potions and soul gems as well! I always stock up well before the journey and visit my local shrine to cure any nasties and have a good sleep before hand for well rested bonus.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah I do that regular... I already replied here
> 
> I have that map printed too on my wall, remember its very hard to walk in a straight line and there are multiple routes that can take you the same length of time, so pick the most scenic. Make sure you have plenty of food, potions and soul gems as well! I always stock up well before the journey and visit my local shrine to cure any nasties and have a good sleep before hand for well rested bonus.


Now how on earth did I miss your post.. Maybe because it's 4.24am..







Thanks for the tip. I'll make sure my lady is all fine, dandy and loaded up before the travel.


----------



## Milamber

What I find best is to acquire a heap of quests in that region you wish to travel too which makes the journey much more worthwhile, also pays to stop over night at the local Inn as well, I don't like travelling of a night mainly because the mod I use has darker nights and with lush tree's it's hard to see and playing in 3D is rather immsersive. Let me know which route you decide to take and make sure your wearing Nike's or Reebok for the flatter surfaces.


----------



## evensen007

I'm on a bad streak here. Anyone else using ENB with Skyrim enhanced shaders or other custom ENB profiles? My whole game is completely washed out now no matter what ENB profile I use, delete and recreate my ini's etc. I even reinstalled my whole game to make sure things weren't completely borked. I just reinstalled my basic texture packs, installed ENB and added enhanced shaders and I get the same thing. Everything looks HORRIBLE now!? Fuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh.





This is what it's SUPPOSED to look like:


----------



## Spacedinvader

marklath still falls over if i get any bounty there...dumb ass guards


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You should look into running the game in window mode with the Simple Borderless Window mod... for some odd reason that took away all stuttering for me (I think it had to do with mouse lag in my case). You just set your ini setting to window mode and change the settings of the mod to match your resolution if you want to simulate fullscreen. Some people are also seeing an improvement in stuttering after TABing in and out of the game, which I think has a similar effect to this mod. Worth a shot.
> And to answer your question directly, my game runs silky smooth with the above mentioned mod, everything maxed out, skyboost r3, and about 3.5GB of HD textures. Your rig should handle this game maxed out just fine if you nail down the stutter issue, I doubt it is related to AA.. although I am running an AMD card.


During my little testing, i got more stutter with 8AA compared to 4AA. It makes no sence. It was playing perfect, then all of a sudden, randon issues, even after reformating.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I'm on a bad streak here. Anyone else using ENB with Skyrim enhanced shaders or other custom ENB profiles? My whole game is completely washed out now no matter what ENB profile I use, delete and recreate my ini's etc. I even reinstalled my whole game to make sure things weren't completely borked. I just reinstalled my basic texture packs, installed ENB and added enhanced shaders and I get the same thing. Everything looks HORRIBLE now!? Fuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh.


Yeah ditch all ENB files, backup skyrim prefs and ini's then delete them, then install the enb and launch the game.

Or try this:

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822#content


----------



## BradleyW

Is there a console command for this item?
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4708
I have the black one, second image, first download.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah ditch all ENB files, backup skyrim prefs and ini's then delete them, then install the enb and launch the game.
> Or try this:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=822#content


Thanks for the idea of deleting everything at once. It worked, and I found the problem. Now I need to find a way to fix it. As soon as I set the skyrimprefs file to go fullscreen, i get the crazy bloom and washed out screen. When set to windowed mode it works fine.









The other strange thing is that at windowed mode (still set to 1920x1080) I get 59-60 CONSTANT fps with the enb mod and profile while when I go fullscreen (also 1920x1080) I get 30-40fps.


----------



## Milamber

You could use this Skyrim configurator to set your detail, easiest way to switch stuff on and off


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is there a console command for this item?
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4708
> I have the black one, second image, first download.


The easiest way to find a console code for an item is using the console's help feature. Just use something vague like:
Quote:


> help "triss" 4


It will then give you a list of every item that contains "triss" (which can be a string if you use quotes) and the corresponding console item code. It also says you can buy the armor from Tonilia in the Ragged Flagon, but I am sure you already knew that


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> You could use this Skyrim configurator to set your detail, easiest way to switch stuff on and off


Well, I seem to have fixed it. For whatever reason I have to run a borderless window windowed mod for everything to act correctly. Getting ENB profiles working and a great framerate. This game is so damned weird and finicky! Thanks again for the assist.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Well, I seem to have fixed it. For whatever reason I have to run a borderless window windowed mod for everything to act correctly. Getting ENB profiles working and a great framerate. This game is so damned weird and finicky! Thanks again for the assist.


No problem!!

RWT Realistic Water Textures update imminent!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> No problem!!
> RWT Realistic Water Textures update imminent!


Thanks, i just looked and he put it up!


----------



## Tnt6200

Finally got Kohnarik at level 58.







I think I'm going to change the files so that my follower doesn't look like a mammoth.


----------



## Droogie

Hmm. My friend just bought Skyrim and it is constantly crashing his computer. He updated drivers, and basically did what a lot of people suggested. It lasts no more than 5 minutes before crashing. This was totally unmodded, too. I had him install the 4gb mod and a few others, and it didn't help at all.

He's running a Q6600 and a GTX460 1gb.


----------



## wanako

have him update the game itself to version 1.3. Bethesda already implemented 4GB mod into their .exe. That may help. That sounds just like when the game was completely unpatched and no LAA mod installed.


----------



## Droogie

He has it installed via steam. Shouldn't it be already updated to the latest version automatically?


----------



## asuindasun

Is there a console code to get the guards to stop chasing me? Cause I can't go to jail in one city even when I click the "go to jail" option... tried using the player.setcrimegold xxx as well and didnt help









PM if you have a solution please!


----------



## AxemanACL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Hmm. My friend just bought Skyrim and it is constantly crashing his computer. He updated drivers, and basically did what a lot of people suggested. It lasts no more than 5 minutes before crashing. This was totally unmodded, too. I had him install the 4gb mod and a few others, and it didn't help at all.
> He's running a Q6600 and a GTX460 1gb.


I have the exact same setup and I am not having any problems after the 1.3 patch, and yes he would of gotten it through Steam automatically. Is he using the 290.53 beta drivers, or is he going the officially released drivers? I have been running with the 290.52 betas.

http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/40607


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I switched from mage to armor/shield/one handed weapon at around lvl 40 simply out of boredom. Magic is fun but not as fun as hand to hand combat even if it is a little sketchy. That being said, the stats on my armor are at around 200, so well below yours, and I've had to up it to master difficulty as well and even at that level, it's too easy. So you essentially broke the game with that set-up which=no fun.


The game on master difficulty with max levels is very much a challenge. I die quite easily if I'm not careful. (I took an ice shard through my knee!) So what I have done is made a suit of conjuration and sneak!!. I go around casting invisibility till I investigate the situation. There I can choose to stay invisible, or cast multiple atronach's (Hidden), or put on my epic suit of sword & shield!! Total fun









This is my Conjuration/Sneak suit:


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't find the place to get married. Not sure which way to travel as its not marked on my map, yet.
> I know it is Riften.....bottom right of the map i assume?


temple of mara


----------



## Droogie

Ok, now I can't get the game to launch. I click on play, then the game opens and instantly closes. No error message or anything. Not sure if it's mods doing it or not, I did add some this morning. Every single mod I add gives me a warning that it already exists or it has to overwrite something. I have no idea what to choose when this happens. I also modified an ini file to a configuration that someone had posted.

Ok, now the mod manager just crashes every time I try to open it. Even after reinstalling.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Ok, now I can't get the game to launch. I click on play, then the game opens and instantly closes. No error message or anything. Not sure if it's mods doing it or not, I did add some this morning. Every single mod I add gives me a warning that it already exists or it has to overwrite something. I have no idea what to choose when this happens. I also modified an ini file to a configuration that someone had posted.
> Ok, now the mod manager just crashes every time I try to open it. Even after reinstalling.


Most mods unpack to the data directory. Anything in the data directory is loaded by the game INSTEAD of the default resource. If you unpack a mod and it requests you to overwrite something, you already have custom content for that model, sound, texture, etc in your data directory and are replacing them with whatever you are currently unpacking.

Installing one landscape texture mod, then installing another, will request that you overwrite most if not all the files from the first mod.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Most mods unpack to the data directory. Anything in the data directory is loaded by the game INSTEAD of the default resource. If you unpack a mod and it requests you to overwrite something, you already have custom content for that model, sound, texture, etc in your data directory and are replacing them with whatever you are currently unpacking.
> Installing one landscape texture mod, then installing another, will request that you overwrite most if not all the files from the first mod.


I understand what it's doing. I'm just wondering if that is what is causing the crash. I fully deleted Skyrim and I'm re-downloading it right now. I installed some custom config files that I downloaded, and I think that may have been the cause.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I understand what it's doing. I'm just wondering if that is what is causing the crash. I fully deleted Skyrim and I'm re-downloading it right now. I installed some custom config files that I downloaded, and I think that may have been the cause.


Not sure which mods you have installed, but I'd take that over a texture/resource mod causing it.

Personally, I create a backup of my data directory every time I have it working (and when I start vanilla) - so when this happens you can just step back and restore one of those data directories. The mods inevitably stack up and don't play well at some point.


----------



## evensen007

A user by the name of GioKnight is creating one of the best looking ENB profiles I have ever seen. I can't wait for him to release his settings!

Follow it here:

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=100


----------



## Nocturin

Is it just me or does the ENB just make everything look all smudgy?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> The easiest way to find a console code for an item is using the console's help feature. Just use something vague like:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> help "triss" 4
> 
> 
> 
> It will then give you a list of every item that contains "triss" (which can be a string if you use quotes) and the corresponding console item code. It also says you can buy the armor from Tonilia in the Ragged Flagon, but I am sure you already knew that
Click to expand...

Hey thanks, i will be sure to try this.


----------



## Mebby

I can't figure out how to use magic without it taking off my weapons =s

Probably should read the manual!


----------



## Roman5

What determines a critical hit on a dragon? Sometimes an arrrow will give me that satisfying sound and say critical hit, and other times, I'll get arrows bang on to the centre of the head and it won't say critical hit, even if it's a consecutive arrow or weapon strike for that matter to the same part of the dragon.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> What determines a critical hit on a dragon? Sometimes an arrrow will give me that satisfying sound and say critical hit, and other times, I'll get arrows bang on to the centre of the head and it won't say critical hit, even if it's a consecutive arrow or weapon strike for that matter to the same part of the dragon.


Crit-hits are not based on where your hit lands, rather, they are a dice-roll: you could have a crit on a leg shot


----------



## [email protected]

After reading all this it seems like a fun game than i thought. I may consider getting it. I even kicked myself in the butt seeing how great ENB does for this game. I always used to mess with EBN series for GTA IV and other games. Never knew they had one for Skyrim. I'd love to see them try it on BF3 but i don't know how that would behave with Frostbite engine.

For those who wanna read EVERYTHING about it.

http://enbdev.com/index_en.html

Hope this helps. I ain't probably gonna use it til i read some more reviews on Skyrim and other games.


----------



## BradleyW

Look at the last image.
http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=100
What is that Armor (Red)?
Or is it a mod? If so, which?

And how did he get the female body so smooth like that?


----------



## superhead91

Looks like a slightly retextured and recolored nightingale armor


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Looks like a slightly retextured and recolored nightingale armor


I will search "nightingale" on skyrim nexus.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Looks like a slightly retextured and recolored nightingale armor
> 
> 
> 
> I will search "nightingale" on skyrim nexus.
Click to expand...

Check out Nightingale Prime too.

Chainmail underwear ftw lol.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Look at the last image.
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=100
> What is that Armor (Red)?
> Or is it a mod? If so, which?
> And how did he get the female body so smooth like that?


those hips on the "bikini" clad are dangerously dis-porportioned.

The armor that you were talking about was super cool though!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> those hips on the "bikini" clad are dangerously dis-porportioned.
> 
> The armor that you were talking about was super cool though!


I'd expect that to be CBBE, as in Big Bottom Edition. Oh yea, gives you something to grab onto!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Maybe she has an Xenia Onatopp like finishing move?O_O


----------



## Roman5

I've got a couple of items I can get over 800 gold each for but the traders in riverwood, whiterun, riften and solitude never have more than around 720 to 750 gold. Is there anywhere else I should try or do I have wait till I can put a perk on master trader? I've got 100 speech and 5/5 haggling but no perks elsewhere in speech. So currently it doesn't look like I can sell anything over 750 gold.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I've got a couple of items I can get over 800 gold each for but the traders in riverwood, whiterun, riften and solitude never have more than around 720 to 750 gold. Is there anywhere else I should try or do I have wait till I can put a perk on master trader? I've got 100 speech and 5/5 haggling but no perks elsewhere in speech. So currently it doesn't look like I can sell anything over 750 gold.


You need to hunt down and start trading with fences, there's about a dozen or so scattered about Skyrim with about 4k gold in pocket for you to steal sell.


----------



## TFL Replica

I don't haven't spent any points on the speech tree nor have I made any effort to pick up or sell every valuable item I came across and I still have more gold than I could possibly spend.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't haven't spent any points on the speech tree nor have I made any effort to pick up or sell every valuable item I came across and I still have more gold than I could possibly spend.


Gah, I must be doing it wrong.

I had to sell a bunch of stuff to afford all of the furnishings + my house.

and arrows...

don't even get me started on arrows!


----------



## Sethy666

Ive just noticed that I dont get the "well rested" message after I sleep anymore... whether its a couple of hours or 24 hrs... nothing.









Any ideas why this is so?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ive just noticed that I dont get the "well rested" message after I sleep anymore... whether its a couple of hours or 24 hrs... nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas why this is so?


Are you a



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



werewolf?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't haven't spent any points on the speech tree nor have I made any effort to pick up or sell every valuable item I came across and I still have more gold than I could possibly spend.


Same, but at the lower lvl's every septim counts. At a certain point just about all of the blacksmiths have ~1100 in currency. I walk around with 100K in 'walking around money' and the rest of the loot, if worthy, get's collected in my houses, or I just don't bother picking it up. In a place like Whiterun, you have 6 vendors to trade with, so it isn't difficult to sell everything you are carrying in one place.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I've got a couple of items I can get over 800 gold each for but the traders in riverwood, whiterun, riften and solitude never have more than around 720 to 750 gold. Is there anywhere else I should try or do I have wait till I can put a perk on master trader? I've got 100 speech and 5/5 haggling but no perks elsewhere in speech. So currently it doesn't look like I can sell anything over 750 gold.


Get the rich merchants mod.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Are you a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> werewolf?


Not that Ive noticed










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I did complele the companions quest but they informed me that only happened if I was in the "Circle".


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did you do the quest for the underforge where you drank blood?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You need to hunt down and start trading with fences, there's about a dozen or so scattered about Skyrim with about 4k gold in pocket for you to steal sell.


Where do I start looking though?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Get the rich merchants mod.


I already made good use of an exploit to get my speech up to 100, I think l I'd really feel like a cheat if I did that too. Tempting though


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Where do I start looking though?
> *I already made good use of an exploit* to get my speech up to 100, I think l *I'd really feel like a cheat* if I did that too. Tempting though


Don't you think it's a bit late to be worrying about that?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Don't you think it's a bit late to be worrying about that?


Heh, I know.







But it does sort of take the challenge away and the satisfaction of investing in merchants until they have more gold.
Like with smithing, I bought all the iron and ebony ingots to get my smithing to daedric unlock. With hindsight though, mining ores myself would have been a lot more gratifying.


----------



## TFL Replica

Trust me, it's much more fun to just blast your way through the quests without powerleveling or worrying about skills/money. I'm convinced that non-mage characters can successfully progress like this as well, maybe with the exception of unarmed fighters.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Trust me, it's much more fun to just blast your way through the quests without powerleveling or worrying about skills/money. I'm convinced that non-mage characters can successfully progress like this as well, maybe with the exception of unarmed fighters.


Hmm, well since you put it like that, I guess I'll do it...


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I don't haven't spent any points on the speech tree nor have I made any effort to pick up or sell every valuable item I came across and I still have more gold than I could possibly spend.


This. Also, here is a link to the rich merchant mod:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=769
I think it's a lot better than waiting for 48 hours after selling one item to each shop.









EDIT: I sold the things I had built up in my house a few days ago and got about 160k. Imagine how long that would take if I didn't use the mod.


----------



## Milamber

I don't get a well rested bonus either! I was a werewolf then I removed it by doing the last companion quest. I hope i'm not becoming a vampire!


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Not that Ive noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did complele the companions quest but they informed me that only happened if I was in the "Circle".


Another possible cause: Are you using the Lady Lover Stone? The one that grants 15% faster leveling for all skills. If so, I think the rested and well rested bonuses no longer work.


----------



## BradleyW

Is 8AA and FXAA injector too much AA, performance wise? I find 8AA causes the odd stutter for me at times, or reduced fps in certain areas.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do the quest for the underforge where you drank blood?


No, I havent
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I don't get a well rested bonus either! I was a werewolf then I removed it by doing the last companion quest. I hope i'm not becoming a vampire!


I became a vampire with a previous character, so I know what to expect with that... thats not happening atm








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Another possible cause: Are you using the Lady Lover Stone? The one that grants 15% faster leveling for all skills. If so, I think the rested and well rested bonuses no longer work.


No, I dont think so. The last stone I activated was the warrior stone and then I activated one where it cures all diseases and illnesses.

Hmmm... its a mystery wrapped in an enigma.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> This. Also, here is a link to the rich merchant mod:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=769
> I think it's a lot better than waiting for 48 hours after selling one item to each shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I sold the things I had built up in my house a few days ago and got about 160k. Imagine how long that would take if I didn't use the mod.


Yep, true.








Thanks. Where do I put the RichMerchants.esp file? In my root directory or perhaps in the data folder?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yep, true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Where do I put the RichMerchants.esp file? In my root directory or perhaps in the data folder?


You put it in the data folder. Then you have to open "Data Files" in the Skyrim launcher and select the mod.


----------



## Sethy666

That merchant at Whiterun creeps me out with that oily voice of his...."Doooo come again..."

I just want to put an axe in his face when he says that


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You need to hunt down and start trading with fences, there's about a dozen or so scattered about Skyrim with about 4k gold in pocket for you to steal sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I start looking though?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Get the rich merchants mod.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already made good use of an exploit to get my speech up to 100, I think l I'd really feel like a cheat if I did that too. Tempting though
Click to expand...

I don't see it as a exploit, more of an annoyance. What the five, vendors with no cash to buy stuff? They're poorer than me.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is 8AA and FXAA injector too much AA, performance wise? I find 8AA causes the odd stutter for me at times, or reduced fps in certain areas.


AA is not good right now because the game is cpu bound and it is not utilizing the gpu's at any usage level that you'd want to write home about. Throwing AA on top of this situation is like pouring salt on a wound.


----------



## Droogie

Alright. Got it back up and running. Reinstalled it. I'm re-doing mods now. Does anyone know of a really good UI mod to make it not look like a console game?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> You put it in the data folder. Then you have to open "Data Files" in the Skyrim launcher and select the mod.


Done that but 'Data Files' is greyed out.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> You put it in the data folder. Then you have to open "Data Files" in the Skyrim launcher and select the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Done that but 'Data Files' is greyed out.
Click to expand...

Make sure you have bEnableFileSelection=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini under [Launcher]


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> AA is not good right now because the game is cpu bound and it is not utilizing the gpu's at any usage level that you'd want to write home about. Throwing AA on top of this situation is like pouring salt on a wound.


Huh? Afterburner show my GPU usage between 95-99% at all times whereas CPU usage never exceeds 40%. Or are you referring to CF/SLI not working properly?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> AA is not good right now because the game is cpu bound and it is not utilizing the gpu's at any usage level that you'd want to write home about. Throwing AA on top of this situation is like pouring salt on a wound.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Afterburner show my GPU usage between 95-99% at all times whereas CPU usage never exceeds 40%. Or are you referring to CF/SLI not working properly?
Click to expand...

Yea, it doesn't scale at all past 1 card, though even on one card... with the way shadows are flawed it just kills any gains from AA. The burden of AA is really steep.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Fire attacks work wonders on Frost Dragons and staggering attacks work great on ANY dragons. Resist Frost gear also helps with survivability.


yeah cheers, finally beat one the other night, have now beaten 2 frost dragons. so far for me, they have been the most difficult, way harder than the Blood Dragon, dunno if he was meant to be hard or not.

anyway yeah i went with a heap of resist frost potions and i upgraded to dual casting destruction fireballs, since on their own they make 25pts damage. wikid spell. then if it came in to bite me i shout pushed it and ran back a bit. i think lucky for me, it then decided that horkers and wolves were easier targets and occupied itself with those while i smashed it with fire and arrows since im predominantly an archer.

felt awesome to finally take it down







was pissing me off for ages.

definitely going to do a new run sometime and be a mage only. magic is really fun this time round


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> That merchant at Whiterun creeps me out with that oily voice of his...."Doooo come again..."
> I just want to put an axe in his face when he says that


Speaking of irritating NPC's

I was wondering if it's possible to knock off that priest that yell's babble when you exit the Companion House?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Make sure you have bEnableFileSelection=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini under [Launcher]


Just checked and it's already enabled to 1.









There's also another SkyrimPrefs.ini with completely different commands in my games/skyrim, in the same folder where my save games folder is.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> That merchant at Whiterun creeps me out with that oily voice of his...."Doooo come again..."
> I just want to put an axe in his face when he says that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of irritating NPC's
> 
> I was wondering if it's possible to knock off that priest that yell's babble when you exit the Companion House?
Click to expand...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Speaking of irritating NPC's
> I was wondering if it's possible to knock off that priest that yell's babble when you exit the Companion House?


Yes. I saved, killed him and paid off the fine just to see if was possible. Then I reloaded that save. He's still there. Other then being highly annoying I can't find a good reason to murder him.


----------



## MasterHades

I'm doing a magician, and downloaded this mod that makes re-textured for better robes, and some other cool mods, I found here mod.

http://modmasters.blogspot.com/

Anyone know how to use human souls to charge soul gems?


----------



## Thryack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Alright. Got it back up and running. Reinstalled it. I'm re-doing mods now. Does anyone know of a really good UI mod to make it not look like a console game?


I use this


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Just checked and it's already enabled to 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also another SkyrimPrefs.ini with completely different commands in my games/skyrim, in the same folder where my save games folder is.


I got it working. I had to add '[Launcher] bEnableFileSelection=1' to the top of the SkyrimPref.ini that's in My Games/Skyrim folder, even though '[Launcher] bEnableFileSelection=1' is already at the bottom of another SkyrimPref.ini in my installation folder. Confusing but we got there. Rep for tsm106 and Tnt6200 for their help on this one.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Speaking of irritating NPC's
> 
> I was wondering if it's possible to knock off that priest that yell's babble when you exit the Companion House?


+REP - Now that was entertaining!









Anyone know which companion uses a great sword, heavy armor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> I'm doing a magician, and downloaded this mod that makes re-textured for better robes, and some other cool mods, I found here mod.
> http://modmasters.blogspot.com/
> Anyone know how to use human souls to charge soul gems?


That links us to the main website, for the download using mod manager, you can grab it here: *Mage and Monk Outfits Texture Replacer by darthsloth74*


----------



## Milamber

Double post


----------



## tsm106

That mage retex is good looking. Personally, I use HoodlessPsijicArchmageReplacement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> +REP - Now that was entertaining!
> 
> Anyone know which companion uses a great sword, heavy armor?










Also, you can pickpocket him for his house key and kill him stealth w/o getting bounty.

Farkas and Vikas iirc and they're both trainers.


----------



## Roman5

Just bought a ****load of ebony ingots and made my finest and most expensive item. Daedric Warhammer (legendary), 131 damage, 8000 value. I'm going to do my first disenchant next on my honed greatsword of scorching so I can enchant the Warhammer with burning. No dragon will last long now. Mwahahaha


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Speaking of irritating NPC's
> 
> I was wondering if it's possible to knock off that priest that yell's babble when you exit the Companion House?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +REP - Now that was entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know which companion uses a great sword, heavy armor?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> I'm doing a magician, and downloaded this mod that makes re-textured for better robes, and some other cool mods, I found here mod.
> http://modmasters.blogspot.com/
> Anyone know how to use human souls to charge soul gems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That links us to the main website, for the download using mod manager, you can grab it here: *Mage and Monk Outfits Texture Replacer by darthsloth74*
Click to expand...

I've installed manually, but the your link you past the is error for nexus, even why I still prefer modmasters because the mods are selected, but the nexus is very good no doubt, however has many mods that do not interest.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> I'm doing a magician, and downloaded this mod that makes re-textured for better robes, and some other cool mods, I found here mod.
> http://modmasters.blogspot.com/
> Anyone know how to use human souls to charge soul gems?


So, what's in it for you? Is that your site? You keep spamming it trying to promote it. Nothing on there that can't be found on SN.


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> I'm doing a magician, and downloaded this mod that makes re-textured for better robes, and some other cool mods, I found here mod.
> http://modmasters.blogspot.com/
> Anyone know how to use human souls to charge soul gems?
> 
> 
> 
> So, what's in it for you? Is that your site? You keep spamming it trying to promote it. Nothing on there that can't be found on SN.
Click to expand...

is not mine, I can not give my opinion now? mod and I spoke not find the nexus, nexus Everybody is now talking and not spam? not to understand Their point of view.

nor was my post about this, was that no one answered my doubts loading

how charge soul gems with souls of humans


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> ~ snip ~


I love your avatar


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> Anyone know how to use human souls to charge soul gems?


Only Black Soul Gems can harness souls from larger beings (Humans or other humanoid creatures).


----------



## Droogie

Ok. Got some mods working again. Anyone know of a good mod for shadows yet? That's my biggest complaint. That, and snow. There are a bunch of snow mods, but looking for the best.


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Only Black Soul Gems can harness souls from larger beings (Humans or other humanoid creatures).


humm Black Soul Gems Only then was why I was not getting thanks friend


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> is not mine, I can not give my opinion now? mod and I spoke not find the nexus, nexus Everybody is now talking and not spam? not to understand Their point of view.
> nor was my post about this, was that no one answered my doubts loading
> how charge soul gems with souls of humans


You even sound like a bot. If your English is that poor, maybe try one of the many translation sites.


----------



## Ransom.

The problem with this game is that it does actually get boring easily
After about 60 hours it is understandable for people to drop the game all together

However, As I work at gamestop I have yet to notice any returns on the game yet ;D


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ransom.*
> 
> The problem with this game is that it does actually get boring easily
> After about 60 hours it is understandable for people to drop the game all together
> However, As I work at gamestop I have yet to notice any returns on the game yet ;D


When you get bored, that just means it's time to try new mods.


----------



## Disturbed117

Been having texture issues with AA on


----------



## Ransom.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> When you get bored, that just means it's time to try new mods.


I assume you are correct, I have heard alot about oblivion mods and their coding in lua but never have actually seen one
Do they really add that much more to the game? If so, Where can I find them


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> is not mine, I can not give my opinion now? mod and I spoke not find the nexus, nexus Everybody is now talking and not spam? not to understand Their point of view.
> nor was my post about this, was that no one answered my doubts loading
> how charge soul gems with souls of humans
> 
> 
> 
> You even sound like a bot. If your English is that poor, maybe try one of the many translation sites.
Click to expand...

LOL I must admit, I have to agree with you about the site that is spammed all the time.

The broken English is the first I've ever seen like this bad.... Perhaps get a MOD in to check his out.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> is not mine, I can not give my opinion now? mod and I spoke not find the nexus, nexus Everybody is now talking and not spam? not to understand Their point of view.
> nor was my post about this, was that no one answered my doubts loading
> how charge soul gems with souls of humans
> 
> 
> 
> You even sound like a bot. If your English is that poor, maybe try one of the many translation sites.
Click to expand...

Dunno about you, but it reads like its translated already.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Ok. Got some mods working again. Anyone know of a good mod for shadows yet? That's my biggest complaint. That, and snow. There are a bunch of snow mods, but looking for the best.


Nicer Snowflakes
Snow and Rocks HD
High res Snow

You can try my config I posted for shadows, it uses lots of tweaks.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You even sound like a bot. If your English is that poor, maybe try one of the many translation sites.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> LOL I must admit, I have to agree with you about the site that is spammed all the time.
> The broken English is the first I've ever seen like this bad.... Perhaps get a MOD in to check his out.


Steady up guys. No harm was done and not all of us have english as a first language.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nicer Snowflakes
> Snow and Rocks HD
> High res Snow
> You can try my config I posted for shadows, it uses lots of tweaks.


You know, this kind of frustrates me. I keep up with what's posted in the recent files section on SN every single day and there is still stuff that I seem to miss. Doing a search for certain content usually brings up stuff that I either completely missed, or for some reason, didn't show up under recent files. Maybe it's an issue with the site. That caves texture mod is just what I've been looking for.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You know, this kind of frustrates me. I keep up with what's posted in the recent files section on SN every single day and there is still stuff that I seem to miss. Doing a search for certain content usually brings up stuff that I either completely missed, or for some reason, didn't show up under recent files. Maybe it's an issue with the site. That caves texture mod is just what I've been looking for.


There are so many under-appreciated mods on the nexus now. It's scary to think how many mods there will be when the CK comes out.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There are so many under-appreciated mods on the nexus now. It's scary to think how many mods there will be when the CK comes out.


What is this CK you speak of?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ransom.*
> 
> I assume you are correct, I have heard alot about oblivion mods and their coding in lua but never have actually seen one
> Do they really add that much more to the game? If so, Where can I find them


There are few mods that actually provide additional areas and storylines right now. However, you can expect more after the CK comes out. (Hopefully soon







)

EDIT: CK stands for Creation Kit, in case you didn't know that.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There are so many under-appreciated mods on the nexus now. It's scary to think how many mods there will be when the CK comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this CK you speak of?
Click to expand...

Creation Kit, Bethesda's dev tools.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> There are few mods that actually provide additional areas and storylines right now. However, you can expect more after the CK comes out. (Hopefully soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> EDIT: CK stands for Creation Kit, in case you didn't know that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Creation Kit, Bethesda's dev tools.


Of course, I knew that









Thanks guys


----------



## Tnt6200

This is from when I changed the files for Khonarik.












I guess I didn't do it right.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There are so many under-appreciated mods on the nexus now. It's scary to think how many mods there will be when the CK comes out.


Post up some links for these "under-appreciated mods."


----------



## majin662

B hc


----------



## Ransom.

and CK will enable people to create mods?


----------



## Tnt6200

From Bethesda...
Quote:


> Beginning in January, PC players will be able to download the same development tools we used at Bethesda Game Studios to create Skyrim. In tandem with the Creation Kit's release, we will roll out a new Wiki and videos to help you get started. It also features something we think you're going to love&#8230;


So yes, the CK will enable people to create mods.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> There are so many under-appreciated mods on the nexus now. It's scary to think how many mods there will be when the CK comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> Post up some links for these "under-appreciated mods."
Click to expand...

True Unlimited Followers
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4590#content

Realistic Ragdolls and Force
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=601

High Res Face Maps for Men by Geonox
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4141

FINALLY actual fixed female face normal maps <-- this works with the high res 4k CBBE nude textures!!
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=136

Horses walk at double speed and run faster
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4009

:lol:
Obligatory Chainmail Bikini
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=45


----------



## TFL Replica

I was kind of hoping that Skyrim's wide assortment of engine improvements would include something to stop snow/rain from passing through solid objects like roofs, walls and mountains.


----------



## Maian

Question to anyone using the Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE), once I run it once, and it creates the hooks, do I have to continually launch Skyrim using the skse_loader.exe, or can I just launch it from my Steam Library? And yes, I realize that the skse_loader.exe runs the actual TESV.exe through Steam as well, it's more of a weird OCD preference that I'd rather just launch from Steam. I'm asking mainly to make sure the Skyrim Acceleration Layer plugin for SKSE is working. I went through and downloaded like 60 mods from the Nexus the past 2 days and I'm slowly installing them, one by one and making sure they work.


----------



## Unstableiser

One of the best gaming moments of my life, I feel! I started a new toon on master diff, when i saw this dragon i ran to the safety of Whiterun, and a 10 minute battle ensued... ending at the castle







When it died the entire town more-or-less came to gape!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Question to anyone using the Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE), once I run it once, and it creates the hooks, do I have to continually launch Skyrim using the skse_loader.exe, or can I just launch it from my Steam Library? And yes, I realize that the skse_loader.exe runs the actual TESV.exe through Steam as well, it's more of a weird OCD preference that I'd rather just launch from Steam. I'm asking mainly to make sure the Skyrim Acceleration Layer plugin for SKSE is working. I went through and downloaded like 60 mods from the Nexus the past 2 days and I'm slowly installing them, one by one and making sure they work.


You have to use the SKSE loader. You can even make NMM use it as the default, and launch it from NMM.


----------



## Milamber

When the Creation Kit is out, I know of one modder that will be working on making clothing wet from lakes and rain, he will also be working on the angle of rain and wind









Just spotted this if anyone uses the cover girl mod it compliments it well: Covereyes


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> That merchant at Whiterun creeps me out with that oily voice of his...."Doooo come again..."
> I just want to put an axe in his face when he says that


The guy near the market? Belethor i think he's called.

"Some may call this junk. Me, i call them... treasures?"

Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Droogie

How do I install SKSE? Can't find any instructions.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> How do I install SKSE? Can't find any instructions.


Grab it from here: http://skse.silverlock.org/download/skse_1_04_02.7z

Place


skse_loader.exe
skse_1_3_10.dll
skse_steam_loader.dll

Into the skyrim folder, then go here and install this via mod manager:

*Ignore SRC folder, its for devs.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Grab it from here: http://skse.silverlock.org/download/skse_1_04_02.7z
> Place
> 
> skse_loader.exe
> skse_1_3_10.dll
> skse_steam_loader.dll
> Into the skyrim folder, then go here and install this via mod manager:
> *Ignore SRC folder, its for devs.


Hmm... got it installed and launching through it. Performance is still crap near a town.


----------



## Milamber

Launching the game through the skse_loader.exe?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Launching the game through the skse_loader.exe?
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Yeah. Getting about 15fps when looking towards any town.

Also, how are you getting Tapatalk to work with OCN? I can't get it to load any forums on my phone. All other forums work fine with it.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Question to anyone using the Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE), once I run it once, and it creates the hooks, do I have to continually launch Skyrim using the skse_loader.exe, or can I just launch it from my Steam Library? And yes, I realize that the skse_loader.exe runs the actual TESV.exe through Steam as well, it's more of a weird OCD preference that I'd rather just launch from Steam. I'm asking mainly to make sure the Skyrim Acceleration Layer plugin for SKSE is working. I went through and downloaded like 60 mods from the Nexus the past 2 days and I'm slowly installing them, one by one and making sure they work.


I thought the instructions said to launch from SKSE and not steam.

In either case, I also think you can check the SKSE log to see if it is properly loading your mods.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Grab it from here: http://skse.silverlock.org/download/skse_1_04_02.7z
> Place
> 
> skse_loader.exe
> skse_1_3_10.dll
> skse_steam_loader.dll
> Into the skyrim folder, then go here and install this via mod manager:
> *Ignore SRC folder, its for devs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... got it installed and launching through it. Performance is still crap near a town.
Click to expand...

You do realize that SKSE is just a script extender right? You need the TESVAL plugin in order to receive performance benefits. Or you could just skip SKSE all together and give SkyBoost a shot... I have found the two "fixes" to be near identical: Skyboost edges out TESVAL in FPS, while TESVAL edges out SkyBoost in "smoothness".


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Question to anyone using the Skyrim Script Extender (SKSE), once I run it once, and it creates the hooks, do I have to continually launch Skyrim using the skse_loader.exe, or can I just launch it from my Steam Library? And yes, I realize that the skse_loader.exe runs the actual TESV.exe through Steam as well, it's more of a weird OCD preference that I'd rather just launch from Steam. I'm asking mainly to make sure the Skyrim Acceleration Layer plugin for SKSE is working. I went through and downloaded like 60 mods from the Nexus the past 2 days and I'm slowly installing them, one by one and making sure they work.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the instructions said to launch from SKSE and not steam.
> 
> In either case, I also think you can check the SKSE log to see if it is properly loading your mods.
Click to expand...

An easy way to see if SKSE is running after you launch is to go to your console and type: getskseversion .... if it responds, then SKSE is running. Like _02 said, you can then check your log file to see if it is loading the correct plugins.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You do realize that SKSE is just a script extender right? You need the TESVAL plugin in order to receive performance benefits. Or you could just skip SKSE all together and give SkyBoost a shot... I have found the two "fixes" to be near identical: Skyboost edges out TESVAL in FPS, while TESVAL edges out SkyBoost in "smoothness".


I have TESVAL installed.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I have a question about skyboost. It has a .asi file attatched to it that it uses. Now I have Dragon script as well and that uses it's own dedicated .asi folder. Do I need to but the skyboost .asi file into that .asi folder or is it ok in the main root skyrim directory?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I have a question about skyboost. It has a .asi file attatched to it that it uses. Now I have Dragon script as well and that uses it's own dedicated .asi folder. Do I need to but the skyboost .asi file into that .asi folder or is it ok in the main root skyrim directory?


Main skyrim directory. Confirm it loaded by opening asi.log in the main directory after you load the game with skyboost.


----------



## evensen007

Skyrim HD 1.3 is done and he will be posting it soon.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skyrim-HD/298747186822664


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Main skyrim directory. Confirm it loaded by opening asi.log in the main directory after you load the game with skyboost.


Thanks. I took a look and it's loading fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Skyrim HD 1.3 is done and he will be posting it soon.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Skyrim-HD/298747186822664


Going from the pictures posted on FB, it's going to be another case of pick out the few textures that you like. Because most of them don't look as good as some of the other stand alone offerings.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. I took a look and it's loading fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going from the pictures posted on FB, it's going to be another case of pick out the few textures that you like. Because most of them don't look as good as some of the other stand alone offerings.


Exactly. It's always a balancing act loading your texture mods in the correct order to get what you want, but it's nice to have options! Skyrim HD does a lot of things well, and other things not so well.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Exactly. It's always a balancing act loading your texture mods in the correct order to get what you want, but it's nice to have options! Skyrim HD does a lot of things well, and other things not so well.


If you REALLY want, you can just use a DDS plugin to view the textures in GIMP/PhotoShop, and cherry pick the ones you like the most or that work together the best. Just put your chosen textures into the right folders in the data directory and you'll have your own custom set of textures. Or just put them all in a dummy data directory and ZIP it so you can just unpack to your Skyrim data directory.

Now you don't have to keep track of a load order or archive duplicate textures you aren't going to use. Not to mention you can now touch up the textures in GIMP/PhotoShop to your liking.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> If you REALLY want, you can just use a DDS plugin to view the textures in GIMP/PhotoShop, and cherry pick the ones you like the most or that work together the best. Keep the file folder structure in the data directory in tact, and just place the ones you want to keep out of all your texture mods into the right directories. Your own little custom texture collection, plus any related meshs that were changed, etc.
> *Then you can ZIP that and archive it instead of maintaining 15 texture mods with a proper load order*.


This is a GREAT idea!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> If you REALLY want, you can just use a DDS plugin to view the textures in GIMP/PhotoShop, and cherry pick the ones you like the most or that work together the best. Just put your chosen textures into the right folders in the data directory and you'll have your own custom set of textures. Or just put them all in a dummy data directory and ZIP it so you can just unpack to your Skyrim data directory.
> Now you don't have to keep track of a load order or archive duplicate textures you aren't going to use. Not to mention you can now touch up the textures in GIMP/PhotoShop to your liking.


Good idea? Yes. Extremely time consuming? Yes. With constant updates to existing mods and new ones flooding in, it's a part time job!

Not knowing all of the texture file names and what they do exactly would be a problem here. I usually just look at the pics when a mod is posted and cherry pic the textures I want out of the offered list.


----------



## Roman5

How do I use the black soul gems and the black star? One or both are reusable aren't they? I don't have a soul trapping weapon anymore for some reason, so I need to get another. But how would I select trapping souls into the black items and are they only for human souls, not undead or creatures?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> How do I use the black soul gems and the black star? One or both are reusable aren't they? I don't have a soul trapping weapon anymore for some reason, so I need to get another. But how would I select trapping souls into the black items and are they only for human souls, not undead or creatures?


Black soul gems are able to trap the souls of humanoids and animals. Azura's star is like a grand soul gem. It can capture non-human souls and it is reusable. There is also the Black Star which can capture both types and is reusable as well.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Good idea? Yes. Extremely time consuming? Yes. With constant updates to existing mods and new ones flooding in, it's a part time job!


Like modding a Bethesda game isn't a full time affair ;p

You don't need to compare and archive every single texture. I'm treating it as simple as downloading broad effecting texture packs, then simply over writing parts of the broad pack with individual textures that I think are better such as potions or circlet textures. I certainly won't be checking back in to see if there have been tweaks to the potion textures, and if I did it would only take moments to compare and update the textures in my data archive.

For me it is all about updating as much as possible then adding the individual things I like.
Quote:


> Not knowing all of the texture file names and what they do exactly would be a problem here. I usually just look at the pics when a mod is posted and cherry pic the textures I want out of the offered list.


The file names are all the same for stock and modded textures. You can compare one to the other and see the quality difference, but you won't be able to see them on a model. You can check it in game, but that would indeed be time consuming. By checking the pics on the mod and cherry picking the ones you install, you are essentially doing the same thing just a bit faster. I really just wanted to stress that you can choose which textures you want out of the mods, and archive your own set instead of worrying about which one overwrites what and basically guessing.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Black soul gems are able to trap the souls of humanoids and animals. Azura's star is like a grand soul gem. It can capture non-human souls and it is reusable. There is also the Black Star which can capture both types and is reusable as well.


Thanks. So if I have no disposable grand soul gems but just the black star and the 4 black soul gems that I currently have, and say I kill a giant with a soul absorbing weapon, would its soul automatically go into one of my reusable black gems or star?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Thanks. So if I have no disposable grand soul gems but just the black star and the 4 black soul gems that I currently have, and say I kill a giant with a soul absorbing weapon, would its soul automatically go into one of my reusable black gems or star?


I can't remember.







I think it will go to the star first.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I have a question about skyboost. It has a .asi file attatched to it that it uses. Now I have Dragon script as well and that uses it's own dedicated .asi folder. Do I need to but the skyboost .asi file into that .asi folder or is it ok in the main root skyrim directory?


Either way. Personally, I put all my .asi in an asi folder just for tidiness sake.


----------



## Lhino

So when is proper mod support coming out this month?


----------



## BradleyW

This stutter is getting to me. Are you all using 290.53 Beta?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This stutter is getting to me. Are you all using 290.53 Beta?


I am. I tried the last 3 releases and the latest beta seems to be the best. Can you do me a favour and take a look at just how much vram your cards are using?


----------



## newt111

I cap my FPS at 30 (old video card) and rarely see any stutter.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You do realize that SKSE is just a script extender right? You need the TESVAL plugin in order to receive performance benefits. Or you could just skip SKSE all together and give SkyBoost a shot... I have found the two "fixes" to be near identical: Skyboost edges out TESVAL in FPS, while TESVAL edges out SkyBoost in "smoothness".


What do you mean? How do you install yours?


----------



## turrican9

Skyboost gave me a boost VS TESVAL... Looking at the tree when standing up at Dragonsreach gave me a boost from about 50FPS with the TESVAL to about 57 - 58FPS with the Skyboost..


----------



## sterik01

Need help with Aela. I gave her Elven cuirass and now she loos like this


This is after I installed some other textures and meshes. Anybody have the files to make her look normal again?

used this mod before giving her elven armor Omegared99 - Ancient Nord Female Skimppier

Nevermind. I got a mod for steel armor and it doesn't do the same thing where she's invisible.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I am. I tried the last 3 releases and the latest beta seems to be the best. Can you do me a favour and take a look at just how much vram your cards are using?


Yes my card uses no more than 1.2GB VRAM. I can't achieve 60 frames even with no AA on just a single 580.
I've tested both cards on their own, no HT, stock CPU, No mods, default ini, fresh windows install, raid my SSD's, still get some stutter. Even reseated the GPU's.

Running out of options here thick and fast. I've just installed windows on a hard drive. Am going to see if the game is not happy on an SSD. This can happen.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Need help with Aela. I gave her Elven cuirass and now she loos like this
> 
> This is after I installed some other textures and meshes. Anybody have the files to make her look normal again?


She seems to be missing her face paint too. Usually this happens when you install textures incorrectly or install corrupted textures, in this case for the elven armor. I would delete that mesh/tex from the Skyrim/Data location and re-apply them.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You do realize that SKSE is just a script extender right? You need the TESVAL plugin in order to receive performance benefits. Or you could just skip SKSE all together and give SkyBoost a shot... I have found the two "fixes" to be near identical: *Skyboost edges out TESVAL in FPS, while TESVAL edges out SkyBoost in "smoothness"*.


Now that explains a lot....
Can TESVAL beat the generic game in terms of smooth gameplay?
Before i had stutter, i used SKSE with TESVAL!!!


----------



## JJHCRazor

Anyone know that The Black Door is? I found it last night, over behind Markah from memory, when I try to get in it tells me I am not worthy. Assuming there must be a quest that lets you in. Anyone know?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You do realize that SKSE is just a script extender right? You need the TESVAL plugin in order to receive performance benefits. Or you could just skip SKSE all together and give SkyBoost a shot... I have found the two "fixes" to be near identical: Skyboost edges out TESVAL in FPS, while TESVAL edges out SkyBoost in "smoothness".
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? How do you install yours?
Click to expand...

What I mean is... SKSE is just a script extender, you install it, then you install various plugins inside the DATA\SKSE\PLUGINS folder... one of which should be TESVAL (http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387). Download the TESVAL.dll plugin and put it in the plugins folder. Then when you launch the game SKSE will load up all the plugins in that folder, one of which will be TESVAL... which is an acceleration layer that improves performance. To check if SKSE is running properly just open the console in game and type "getskseversion"... if it gives you the SKSE build info then it is running. Then you can check your SKSE log file in your Skyrim root folder to see if it is properly loading TESVAL.

Your other option is to completely forget about SKSE and TESVAL (meaning you need neither installed) and instead use SkyBoost (which is similar to TESVAL, but newer, and some have reported better results. Skyboost does not require SKSE, you just download the latest build and drop the contents of the BIN folder in your Skyrim root folder (the folder that contains TESV.exe); the SRC folder is just for developers and can be ignored (this goes for SKSE SRC folders as well). You can download the latest build of Skyboost (r3) here: http://alexander.sannybuilder.com/?category=other&altname=skyrim_boost To check and see if Skyboost is running just check the asiloader log file in your Skyrim root folder and it will tell you all the plugins that are being loaded.

Finally, to test the performance impact just go to the top of the steps in Whiterun and look down at the big tree... note your FPS and make a save point... then do the same with the plugin installed and............. behold a whole different game!!!!







Hope that explains it, lol


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You do realize that SKSE is just a script extender right? You need the TESVAL plugin in order to receive performance benefits. Or you could just skip SKSE all together and give SkyBoost a shot... I have found the two "fixes" to be near identical: *Skyboost edges out TESVAL in FPS, while TESVAL edges out SkyBoost in "smoothness"*.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that explains a lot....
> Can TESVAL beat the generic game in terms of smooth gameplay?
> Before i had stutter, i used SKSE with TESVAL!!!
Click to expand...

Both TESVAL and Skyboost are better than the generic game in terms of smooth gameplay in all my tests... BY FAR!! That being said, I have found that Skyboost has a tendency to stutter a little the longer I play. When I first load it up it out performs TESVAL by about 2-3FPS, but after an hour or two of gameplay I find it to start stuttering; which is solved by a simple game restart. With TESVAL I rarely if ever get any stuttering... and when I do it is usually related to turning really fast when there is a lot of smoke particles in the area.

I have spent the last day testing SkyBoost and TESVAL at the same time (running side by side)... so far this has worked flawlessly. The Skyboost instructions say not to run it alongside TESVAL, but that was for the original release. Running them together I get the additional performance of Skyboost, with the benefit of the smoother gameplay of TESVAL. In theory I thought this wouldn't work, but so far my testing has suggested it does.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Both TESVAL and Skyboost are better than the generic game in terms of smooth gameplay in all my tests... BY FAR!! That being said, I have found that Skyboost has a tendency to stutter a little the longer I play. When I first load it up it out performs TESVAL by about 2-3FPS, but after an hour or two of gameplay I find it to start stuttering; which is solved by a simple game restart. With TESVAL I rarely if ever get any stuttering... and when I do it is usually related to turning really fast when there is a lot of smoke particles in the area.
> I have spent the last day testing SkyBoost and TESVAL at the same time (running side by side)... so far this has worked flawlessly. The Skyboost instructions say not to run it alongside TESVAL, but that was for the original release. Running them together I get the additional performance of Skyboost, with the benefit of the smoother gameplay of TESVAL. In theory I thought this wouldn't work, but so far my testing has suggested it does.


I think this is a good place to start to help fix my stutter issues that i get now and again. Thank you mate!


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Anyone know that The Black Door is? I found it last night, over behind Markah from memory, when I try to get in it tells me I am not worthy. Assuming there must be a quest that lets you in. Anyone know?


It's the door to the Dark Brotherhood headquarters. You need to be on the quest to get in.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> What I mean is... SKSE is just a script extender, you install it, then you install various plugins inside the DATA\SKSE\PLUGINS folder... one of which should be TESVAL (http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387). Download the TESVAL.dll plugin and put it in the plugins folder. Then when you launch the game SKSE will load up all the plugins in that folder, one of which will be TESVAL... which is an acceleration layer that improves performance. To check if SKSE is running properly just open the console in game and type "getskseversion"... if it gives you the SKSE build info then it is running. Then you can check your SKSE log file in your Skyrim root folder to see if it is properly loading TESVAL.
> Your other option is to completely forget about SKSE and TESVAL (meaning you need neither installed) and instead use SkyBoost (which is similar to TESVAL, but newer, and some have reported better results. Skyboost does not require SKSE, you just download the latest build and drop the contents of the BIN folder in your Skyrim root folder (the folder that contains TESV.exe); the SRC folder is just for developers and can be ignored (this goes for SKSE SRC folders as well). You can download the latest build of Skyboost (r3) here: http://alexander.sannybuilder.com/?category=other&altname=skyrim_boost To check and see if Skyboost is running just check the asiloader log file in your Skyrim root folder and it will tell you all the plugins that are being loaded.
> Finally, to test the performance impact just go to the top of the steps in Whiterun and look down at the big tree... note your FPS and make a save point... then do the same with the plugin installed and............. behold a whole different game!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that explains it, lol


Thanks +REP.









So just to be clear, the two files, SkyBoost.asi and dinput8.dll go into the root of my skyrim folder?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks +REP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just to be clear, the two files, SkyBoost.asi and dinput8.dll go into the root of my skyrim folder?


Yes, where TESV.exe is located.
Edit: I don't recall stuttering with TESVAL, but skyboost might be causing some of my stuttering, so it might be worth looking into both...should you run into issues.


----------



## Sethy666

Well, I finely annoyed Lydia once too often last night









We where in a massive fight with some necromancer and some kind of ghost warriors and she jumped infront of me while I was shooting arrows... she polished off the rest of the baddies and then proceeded to come after me.

The lil lady handed me my butt









Reloaded the game and tried something different and she didnt turn on me this time... damn fickle hurscarls... Sworn to protect, yeah, whatever girl


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes my card uses no more than 1.2GB VRAM. I can't achieve 60 frames even with no AA on just a single 580.
> I've tested both cards on their own, no HT, stock CPU, No mods, default ini, fresh windows install, raid my SSD's, still get some stutter. Even reseated the GPU's.
> Running out of options here thick and fast. I've just installed windows on a hard drive. Am going to see if the game is not happy on an SSD. This can happen.


Thanks. What kind of FPS are you getting with all of your mods plus AA and AO? I'm using all of my vram at stock ultra settings, texture mods and 4AA. So I know it needs more.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. What kind of FPS are you getting with all of your mods plus AA and AO? I'm using all of my vram at stock ultra settings, texture mods and 4AA. So I know it needs more.


I think you need around 1.3GB and higher for mods. I am in the 40's max out, AO, X16AF, 8AA, Ultra, No FXAA on a single card i believe. With SLI i am always on 60, except the odd certain area which is CPU bound, but i don't come across this much.

Not sure if this helps, but that's the info i have








Am exited to get TESVAL in the game again which could stop my load stutter issues


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. What kind of FPS are you getting with all of your mods plus AA and AO? I'm using all of my vram at stock ultra settings, texture mods and 4AA. So I know it needs more.


Same, I'm going to remove my 4096 rock textures tonight and compare detail with 2048 version.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think you need around 1.3GB and higher for mods. I am in the 40's max out, AO, X16AF, 8AA, Ultra, No FXAA on a single card i believe. With SLI i am always on 60, except the odd certain area which is CPU bound, but i don't come across this much.
> Not sure if this helps, but that's the info i have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am exited to get TESVAL in the game again which could stop my load stutter issues


Again with the winkies? With ENB + ENB SSAO, and SLI are you still hitting 60FPS? Sorry for so many questions, I'm looking to upgrade my cards so I can run this dang game the way it was meant to be ran. It's like Crysis all over again.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Same, I'm going to remove my 4096 rock textures tonight and compare detail with 2048 version.


Hehe, I refuse to compromise at all! Stubborn is my middle name.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Well, I finely annoyed Lydia once too often last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We where in a massive fight with some necromancer and some kind of ghost warriors and she jumped infront of me while I was shooting arrows... she polished off the rest of the baddies and then proceeded to come after me.
> The lil lady handed me my butt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reloaded the game and tried something different and she didnt turn on me this time... damn fickle hurscarls... Sworn to protect, yeah, whatever girl


Really?! I FUS RO DAH'd that ***** off High Hrothgar ages ago, I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Cmoney

For those wanting to use MSI Afterburner's OSD (onscreen display) alongside any ENBseries mod or FXAA injector I finally found a fix:

-Create a custom profile for TESV.exe in the OSD menu
-Go to MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles\TESV.exe.cfg and open it with Notepad
-Under the [Hooking] section add: EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1

Now you can launch your game, still have your OSD and screenshot/recording features, and not CTD!!


----------



## Droogie

Yeah. SKSE and TESVAL installed, and I still get FPS drops down to about 15-20 when just looking at a town in the distance. Everywhere else is smooth as silk. Looks like my gpu usage drops when that happens, too. My cpu can't be bottlenecking..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Anyone have any updates on when the next patch/CK will be released? I know they said Jan sometime...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> For those wanting to use MSI Afterburner alongside any ENBseries mod or FXAA injector I finally found a fix:
> 
> -Create a custom profile for TESV.exe in the OSD menu
> -Go to MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles\TESV.exe.cfg and open it with Notepad
> -Under the [Hooking] section add: EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> 
> Now you can launch your game, still have your OSD and screenshot/recording features, and not CTD!!


I use MSI AB for overclocking my GPU, I don't get crashes and I havent enabled that feature above?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> For those wanting to use MSI Afterburner alongside any ENBseries mod or FXAA injector I finally found a fix:
> 
> -Create a custom profile for TESV.exe in the OSD menu
> -Go to MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles\TESV.exe.cfg and open it with Notepad
> -Under the [Hooking] section add: EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> 
> Now you can launch your game, still have your OSD and screenshot/recording features, and not CTD!!
> 
> 
> 
> I use MSI AB for overclocking my GPU, I don't get crashes and I havent enabled that feature above?
Click to expand...

The crash happens when you try to use the onscreen display in conjunction with any mods that use a d3d9.dll (like almost all of the injector mods). Prior to the fix the OSD would cause my game to CTD immediately upon launching it because of the way it hooks the DLL... I could stop Afterburner and I would retain my OC settings, but I would lose my OSD, along with my ability to capture screenshots and videos. If you look at the descripition of the Skyrim Enhanced Shaders mod it even says that Afterburner, along with a few other OSD programs, will cause a CTD... not anymore


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> For those wanting to use MSI Afterburner alongside any ENBseries mod or FXAA injector I finally found a fix:
> -Create a custom profile for TESV.exe in the OSD menu
> -Go to MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles\TESV.exe.cfg and open it with Notepad
> -Under the [Hooking] section add: EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> Now you can launch your game, still have your OSD and screenshot/recording features, and not CTD!!


I'm going to need my hand held here. I'm using AB beta 2.2.0 and I've looked through both the settings menu and the root folder and I don't see where I can create a profile.

*EDIT:* NVM I think I figured it out.

*EDIT2:* It works. Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Again with the winkies? With ENB + ENB SSAO, and SLI are you still hitting 60FPS? Sorry for so many questions, I'm looking to upgrade my cards so I can run this dang game the way it was meant to be ran. It's like Crysis all over again.


I don't use ESB. I use skyrim HD, Serious HD retex and flora 2k along with small mods like no blocky faces and so on.
Yes i get 60 in most areas and 60 in every heavy fights.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Yeah. SKSE and TESVAL installed, and I still get FPS drops down to about 15-20 when just looking at a town in the distance. Everywhere else is smooth as silk. Looks like my gpu usage drops when that happens, too. My cpu can't be bottlenecking..


Your GPU itsself is just struggling and maybe the Vram. I struggle with a single 580!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Really?! I FUS RO DAH'd that ***** off High Hrothgar ages ago, I suggest you do the same.


IDK... Its like your first dog, you really dont want to put it down even when you know its time to go.


----------



## gtarmanrob

do you guys use companions much? would you recommend it, or does the later parts of the game really need it? i've being doing most things lone wolf, i kinda prefer it that way. less to worry about. i didnt wanna bring a companion with me then have them die in a dragon fight or something, especially if they were an important character later in the game or something.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> do you guys use companions much? would you recommend it, or does the later parts of the game really need it? i've being doing most things lone wolf, i kinda prefer it that way. less to worry about. i didnt wanna bring a companion with me then have them die in a dragon fight or something, especially if they were an important character later in the game or something.


It depends, Some quests I prefer to leave my companion at home, others, its good to have a back up tank or cannon fodder. They are good coz they can carry your stuff around - those dragon scales and bones can get heavy. Having said that, Lydia can be damn annoying and whinny


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Your GPU itsself is just struggling and maybe the Vram. I struggle with a single 580!


Eh, I don't think so. It only happens in the really cpu intensive areas like towns and cities.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> do you guys use companions much? would you recommend it, or does the later parts of the game really need it? i've being doing most things lone wolf, i kinda prefer it that way. less to worry about. i didnt wanna bring a companion with me then have them die in a dragon fight or something, especially if they were an important character later in the game or something.


It really depends. If you are playing a stealth character, then followers are a burden if anything. Followers will blunder through each and every trap and alert all your enemies provided they are not good at sneaking or do not have muffled boots. Until Bethesda addresses AOE FF, they will also go down or aggro you if you hit them with an attack or spell. I decimated my entire army on my Summoner save with a couple of ill placed chain lightnings. If you are playing an in your face character or some sort of caster, followers can be great, especially early game when you need a decoy to take enemy aggro. For casters however, if you are going Wizard as opposed to Cleric or Illusionist, you will want to lose your follower once you are able to spam master level spells since all of them have a huge AOE.

PS Important NPC's are typically flagged as essential and cannot die to non-player aggro. If you are concerned, you can also make them essential through the use of console commands.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Just beat the main quest in 31 hours. Went full out mage. Now to do endless sidequests until Fallout 4 hits shelves.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Eh, I don't think so. It only happens in the really cpu intensive areas like towns and cities.


Well there you go then. It's the coding in the same.

Well i've just tried tesval with skse, still got stutter after a full system format. This is stupid now.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well there you go then. It's the coding in the same.
> Well i've just tried tesval with skse, still got stutter after a full system format. This is stupid now.


Brad,

As bad as it sucks to say, at some point you are going to have to accept not having a solid 60fps with no stuttering at all times. This isn't a game that was more properly and lovingly coded like BF3 where you can just throw more and more PC muscle at it (like your 2x 580's) to make it run better. Skyrim and Oblivion before it were always buggy, poorly coded works of genius that are fun even though Bethesda is sloppy. I feel ya, but the best we can do is make it look as good as possible and accept the weird frame spikes and stuttering for now. Maybe after the CK comes out and more time passes, we will get a fix (from the modding community obviously not Bethesda...). Just look at TESVAL and skyboost! Those were a good start and the future is looking up!


----------



## nani17




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Brad,
> As bad as it sucks to say, at some point you are going to have to accept not having a solid 60fps with no stuttering at all times. This isn't a game that was more properly and lovingly coded like BF3 where you can just throw more and more PC muscle at it (like your 2x 580's) to make it run better. Skyrim and Oblivion before it were always buggy, poorly coded works of genius that are fun even though Bethesda is sloppy. I feel ya, but the best we can do is make it look as good as possible and accept the weird frame spikes and stuttering for now. Maybe after the CK comes out and more time passes, we will get a fix (from the modding community obviously not Bethesda...). Just look at TESVAL and skyboost! Those were a good start and the future is looking up!


Yeah, i just don't understand why some people with lots of mods get better performance than my version at normal graphics....
I take it that some areas stutter and some areas don't?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nani17*


I don't see any knives.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah, i just don't understand why some people with lots of mods get better performance than my version at normal graphics....
> I take it that some areas stutter and some areas don't?


It's completely and totally random except for the fact that it will stutter in/around/near cities no matter what (even with boost and tesval).


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Just beat the main quest in 31 hours. Went full out mage. Now to do endless sidequests until Fallout 4 hits shelves.


If it hits shelves. Interplay and Bethesda are locked tight in their legal battle now, and Interplay may win the rights back. They've apparently reached some sort of settlement.


----------



## Droogie

Hmm, friend is still having issues with the game. He has updated all drivers, and the game is patched. His computer is restarting after about 3 minutes in game.


----------



## nani17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I don't see any knives.


lol That's the name of the song

Did you like it?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah, i just don't understand why some people with lots of mods get better performance than my version at normal graphics....
> I take it that some areas stutter and some areas don't?


I am seeing about the same framerates as you with a single 5870 (sig rig eyefinity edition)... game maxed out on ultra, maxed out AA/AF forced via drivers, roughly 3.5GBs of mods, vsync on, custom shadow ini, no FXAA, both TESVAL & SkyBoost, and Simple Borderless Window Mod (without this I stutter no matter what I do).

-60+ FPS indoors always
-50-60FPS in the "wilderness" (rarely dips below 55)\
-35-60FPS in towns depending on the weather and how much action is going on
-36FPS at the top of the stairs in Whiterun (this was 23 before TESVAL/Skyboost)

I am glad I didn't take the plunge a few weeks back for a 580 because the acceleration layers have made this game playable for me with maxed out settings. Hopefully you can pin down the stuttering issue because you should be blowing my setup out of the water.

I am assuming you have tried forcing AA through your drivers vs the game right? I don't have an NVIDIA card anymore so I am in the dark on this one.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I am seeing about the same framerates as you with a single 5870 (sig rig eyefinity edition)... game maxed out on ultra, maxed out AA/AF forced via drivers, roughly 3.5GBs of mods, vsync on, custom shadow ini, no FXAA, both TESVAL & SkyBoost, and Simple Borderless Window Mod (without this I stutter no matter what I do).
> -60+ FPS indoors always
> -50-60FPS in the "wilderness" (rarely dips below 55)\
> -35-60FPS in towns depending on the weather and how much action is going on
> -36FPS at the top of the stairs in Whiterun (this was 23 before TESVAL/Skyboost)
> I am glad I didn't take the plunge a few weeks back for a 580 because the acceleration layers have made this game playable for me with maxed out settings. Hopefully you can pin down the stuttering issue because you should be blowing my setup out of the water.
> I am assuming you have tried forcing AA through your drivers vs the game right? I don't have an NVIDIA card anymore so I am in the dark on this one.


I have been getting so many mixed messages about where is best to force AA. Boris on the ENB site says to turn it all off when using FXAA and/or ENB , but that doesn't seem to cut it. I've tried both application controlled exclusively and forced through the Nvidia control panel and I'm stuck at less than 30FPS at 1920x1200 at 4AA. That's with AO on quality, no transparency AA and a healthy OC on my card. I am going to look into that borderless window mod.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really depends. If you are playing a stealth character, then followers are a burden if anything. Followers will blunder through each and every trap and alert all your enemies provided they are not good at sneaking or do not have muffled boots. Until Bethesda addresses AOE FF, they will also go down or aggro you if you hit them with an attack or spell. I decimated my entire army on my Summoner save with a couple of ill placed chain lightnings. If you are playing an in your face character or some sort of caster, followers can be great, especially early game when you need a decoy to take enemy aggro. For casters however, if you are going Wizard as opposed to Cleric or Illusionist, you will want to lose your follower once you are able to spam master level spells since all of them have a huge AOE.
> PS Important NPC's are typically flagged as essential and cannot die to non-player aggro. If you are concerned, you can also make them essential through the use of console commands.


thanks.

yeah im a khajit and most of the time im a stealth bow sniper. when i use magic its usually dual casting destruction spells but i always end up hurting some NPC and turning them on me haha. i havnt gone all out mage before, will do that next run i think.

i do tend to take battles on head on once im spotted, but yeah i always found companions as a hindrance rather than helpful, for the reasons you mentioned and then some. was just wondering if they are sort of being incorporated into the game as an essential or critical part of it. hope not. even in Fallout i dont use followers, well i did for the perks but i always told them to stay in a safe house. big open games like, cant stand AI help.

now if this game was online co-op, then i dont think i'd ever play another game except Battlefield again haha. thats a total lie but you get my point.


----------



## Psycho666

@gtarmanrob: i've been playing as a khajit/stealth/archer as well...without companions (they annoy me) but i think this is just way too overpowered








you have that same problem as well?
i started with some simple quests and then went for the money and smithing...made myself a nice deadric armor with enchantments, deadric bow with health drain and stamina drain,
and it feels like i can't die.








they never see me, just my arrows.
sometimes it's just getting boring


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I am seeing about the same framerates as you with a single 5870 (sig rig eyefinity edition)... game maxed out on ultra, maxed out AA/AF forced via drivers, roughly 3.5GBs of mods, vsync on, custom shadow ini, no FXAA, both TESVAL & SkyBoost, and Simple Borderless Window Mod (without this I stutter no matter what I do).
> -60+ FPS indoors always
> -50-60FPS in the "wilderness" (rarely dips below 55)\
> -35-60FPS in towns depending on the weather and how much action is going on
> -36FPS at the top of the stairs in Whiterun (this was 23 before TESVAL/Skyboost)
> I am glad I didn't take the plunge a few weeks back for a 580 because the acceleration layers have made this game playable for me with maxed out settings. Hopefully you can pin down the stuttering issue because you should be blowing my setup out of the water.
> I am assuming you have tried forcing AA through your drivers vs the game right? I don't have an NVIDIA card anymore so I am in the dark on this one.


I thought you weren't suppose to run TESVAL and Skyboost together?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah, i just don't understand why some people with lots of mods get better performance than my version at normal graphics....
> I take it that some areas stutter and some areas don't?


I reckon your stuttering is from using 4096 textures, tonight I am removing mine and testing - in fact I am starting from scratch. I will also be creating a new config, keeping my ENB tho. I have run into 1.5gb VRAM usage already and stuttering started last night. I will fix this tonight and post my new config for you and mod list. We have similar setups...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> For those wanting to use MSI Afterburner's OSD (onscreen display) alongside any ENBseries mod or FXAA injector I finally found a fix:
> -Create a custom profile for TESV.exe in the OSD menu
> -Go to MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles\TESV.exe.cfg and open it with Notepad
> -Under the [Hooking] section add: EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> Now you can launch your game, still have your OSD and screenshot/recording features, and not CTD!!


DUDE! HELL YEAH! I was wondering if it was possible! +REP to you, good sir!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> DUDE! HELL YEAH! I was wondering if it was possible! +REP to you, good sir!


What will the OSD show?


----------



## Sethy666

Ive just been asked by the Companions to meet them in the Underforge,,, tonight..

Are they going to ask me to became a...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Werewolf?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ive just been asked by the Companions to meet them in the Underforge,,, tonight..
> Are they going to ask me to became a...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Werewolf?


Why would anyone tell you?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why would anyone tell you?


Because I asked?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What will the OSD show?


The Afterburner OSD is customizable. VRAM usage, fan speed, GPU usage, GPU temp, it's a wealth of info dude. Now that I can use it, I'm starting to see some wierd performance.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Because I asked?


Paypal me 10 dollars and I'll tell you.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Ive just been asked by the Companions to meet them in the Underforge,,, tonight..
> Are they going to ask me to became a...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Werewolf?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes, you have to become one to complete the questline. However, at the end you can change back if you want.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why? Why spoil it for youself? Is this your last day 'on earth'?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Yes, you have to become one to complete the questline. However, at the end you can change back if you wan










Please Use spoilers, Some people have not made it that far.


----------



## majin662

About stuttering. I had it real bad a week ago. I am also leaning heavily toward vram is main culprit. Even after skyboost and tesv boosters i had it. It was horrible in cities and when turning around.

I fixed most of it. Not all but a good 90% of it by introducing a fps limiter of 61 fps. Use 4xaa in nvidia cntrl pnl. Moved pagefile to same ssd the game is on. Reinstalled game redid mods manually and took out alot of the useless fake ini tweaks that worked for oblivion but are either already on in skyrim or non applicable.

I also found ugrids and mods/ ini tweKing to be the source of stability issues. Skyrim doesnt care if you have an i5 with 2 580s and 16gb of ram on an ssd. Putting 4 gbs of texture mods on ... Pushing your ini to the bounds of space and then asking the game to render 9+ grids and 100+ cells all in super hd is asking for trouble. Temper your ugrids to ini/mods ratio and youll have a far more enjoyable if only fractionally less vivid game.

Best bet for stuttering is to start over and do it like youre overclocking. Tweak 1 thing at a time until you reproduce the results and then scale back accordingly


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Paypal me 10 dollars and I'll tell you.


What an eccentric fellow you are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have to become one to complete the questline. However, at the end you can change back if you want
> 
> 
> .


Thank you...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I just didnt want to go down that path if I couldnt change back.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Use spoilers, Some people have not made it that far.


I know







I edited my post right before you posted this.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I edited my post right before you posted this.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Use spoliers guys.,. If you aren't sure about a course of action, use a save point.

This FPS limiter, I don't understand. I can't get anywhere near 60 FPS so how could this possibly help?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Use spoliers guys.,. If you aren't sure about a course of action, use a save point.
> This FPS limiter, I don't understand. I can't get anywhere near 60 FPS so how could this possibly help?


High Shadows are known to kill fps. At least they do me.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why? Why spoil it for youself? Is this your last day 'on earth'?


What? Why does it concern you so, how I play my game?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What? Why does it concern you so, how I play my game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Because I asked?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What will the OSD show?
> 
> 
> 
> The Afterburner OSD is customizable. VRAM usage, fan speed, GPU usage, GPU temp, it's a wealth of info dude. Now that I can use it, I'm starting to see some wierd performance.
Click to expand...

I already use this and that feature for VRAM, Core Speed and temps and I haven't applied that fix and I've never had a CTD.


----------



## =Tac=

Adding to that ^^


Spoiler: Trick Em!



Can you be a vampire werewolf? I think they don't like vampires but I wonder if you started the quest to meet them (and become the werewolf) that if you took a detour, contract vampirism, and go back to the spot under the skyforge and see if they would stop the process? I've only become one my first playthrough and wasn't even paying attention to what was going on... until I was in Whiterun killing guards then blacking out lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I already use this and that feature for VRAM, Core Speed and temps and I haven't applied that fix and I've never had a CTD.


Hmm, what version are you using? And did you change any settings for the OSD? Also, what is your vram usage?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Whatever, skewed. Im just walking away from this now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Adding to that ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trick Em!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be a vampire werewolf? I think they don't like vampires but I wonder if you started the quest to meet them (and become the werewolf) that if you took a detour, contract vampirism, and go back to the spot under the skyforge and see if they would stop the process? I've only become one my first playthrough and wasn't even paying attention to what was going on... until I was in Whiterun killing guards then blacking out lol.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Vampirism is classified as a disease, no? Once werewolf, you are immune from diseases.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Adding to that ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trick Em!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be a vampire werewolf? I think they don't like vampires but I wonder if you started the quest to meet them (and become the werewolf) that if you took a detour, contract vampirism, and go back to the spot under the skyforge and see if they would stop the process? I've only become one my first playthrough and wasn't even paying attention to what was going on... until I was in Whiterun killing guards then blacking out lol.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No, once you become a werewolf you cannot catch any illness Which means No vampire.


----------



## omni_vision

my imperial samuri, 1hander and enchantment no armor no magic no arrows just an enchanted: blade's sword, red robe, wedding sandals +shouts m100:h300:s300


so hard but fun on master difficulty, i die alot!!!!!!!!!!









¿wat armor is this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I already use this and that feature for VRAM, Core Speed and temps and I haven't applied that fix and I've never had a CTD.


The newest beta releases of AB will crash ENB to desktop. If you are 3 or 4 revisions old, it works fine. Creating the OSD profile like someone mentioned earlier fixed it for me too.


----------



## gtarmanrob

off topic...

omni_vision, your avatar makes me wanna do mushies and just stare at it. its awesome haha.


----------



## Slightly skewed

If I ever get around to playing through again, I think I'll do a Samurai/mage character with a badass ebony sword.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What will the OSD show?


You can set it up to show Memory usage, Fan speed, GPU usage, and the two most important (IMO) FPS and GPU temp. There are others, but that's what I use. You can also take screenshots with it, etc. Unfortunately, the screenshots taken from Afterburner doesn't show the FXAAinjector mod, it shows vanilla, so in that case I'll continue to use the FXAAinj screenshot button.

oops... just noticed someone answered. I didn't see I was many pages behind


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I have been getting so many mixed messages about where is best to force AA. Boris on the ENB site says to turn it all off when using FXAA and/or ENB , but that doesn't seem to cut it. I've tried both application controlled exclusively and forced through the Nvidia control panel and I'm stuck at less than 30FPS at 1920x1200 at 4AA. That's with AO on quality, no transparency AA and a healthy OC on my card. I am going to look into that borderless window mod.


I personally force the drivers via CCC because I used MLAA (Morphological AA), I have found that to be the best quality for my situation (I would use SSAA if I could squeeze 10 more FPS out of this game somehow without going down to HIGH settings). One thing I always forget when I am quoting FPS is that I should mention I am running a puny 1440x900 resolution







... which probably helps a little, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I thought you weren't suppose to run TESVAL and Skyboost together?


That was written for the first release, which would cause the game to crash when both TESVAL and SkyBoost were running together. The latest r3 build does not have this issue, however it has been said that running them side by side is rather rudundant.... I have been testing and have found it to be useful. With SkyBoost I get better FPS, but get stuttering after an hour or two of consistant gameplay... with TESVAL, no stuttering but about 2-3FPS consistantly less than SkyBoost..... running them side by side I get the best of both worlds







Of course this could be a placebo effect, lol... I am still testing (48 hours and no stuttering?).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I already use this and that feature for VRAM, Core Speed and temps and I haven't applied that fix and I've never had a CTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, what version are you using? And did you change any settings for the OSD? Also, what is your vram usage?
Click to expand...

Not one crash, which is weird, coz I'm using latest BETA, I use AB OSD for my G510 Keyboard only though, not the screen - perhaps this is why?


----------



## sterik01

+1, OC'ing Noob ,what armor is it ???


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I personally force the drivers via CCC because I used MLAA (Morphological AA), I have found that to be the best quality for my situation (I would use SSAA if I could squeeze 10 more FPS out of this game somehow without going down to HIGH settings). One thing I always forget when I am quoting FPS is that I should mention I am running a puny 1440x900 resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... which probably helps a little, lol.
> That was written for the first release, which would cause the game to crash when both TESVAL and SkyBoost were running together. The latest r3 build does not have this issue, however it has been said that running them side by side is rather rudundant.... I have been testing and have found it to be useful. With SkyBoost I get better FPS, but get stuttering after an hour or two of consistant gameplay... with TESVAL, no stuttering but about 2-3FPS consistantly less than SkyBoost..... running them side by side I get the best of both worlds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this could be a placebo effect, lol... I am still testing (48 hours and no stuttering?).


I'll try running them side-by-side, see what I get ^^


----------



## Milamber

Some of you might like this


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> ¿wat armor is this?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my ranger turned thief turned assassin:
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> +1, OC'ing Noob ,what armor is it ???


Nocturnal Armor -- hooded version replaces Female Archmage's Robes.
35 HQ Nocturnal's Robes

You'll also need THIS file for the hoodless version, not sure if you need it for the hooded one as well (I downloaded anyway).


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> +1, OC'ing Noob ,what armor is it ???


Nocturnal. There's a couple varieties of it, full HD kit and archmage replacers, also modded ones for cbbe.


----------



## Lifeshield

I have that Nocturnal armour, lol. I have the Dark Brotherhood texture installed on it.


----------



## Psycho666

Gionight finally posted his ENB-Settings








it's pretty awesome


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Not one crash, which is weird, coz I'm using latest BETA, I use AB OSD for my G510 Keyboard only though, not the screen - perhaps this is why?


Ya that must be why... because the issue is with how the OSD display hooks the DLL for viewing in-game... this conflicts with injector mods because they are essentially trying to do the same thing. I bet if you look you will see that you are not even running the MSI On-Screen Display Server application at all, which is the culprit that is causing the issue; I believe the G510 data is generated without a wrapper, much like the system tray icons that you can create with the same data.


----------



## Unstableiser

Would it be sensible to install the harder dragons mod while playing master difficulty? I've seen how hard it makes dragons, atm they are fine (though I ran back to whiterun when I found a dragon and the entire town helped me kill it). Still, I'm finding a Hagraven is killing me with one hit and an ice dragon is tankable which doesn't feel right.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why? Why spoil it for youself? Is this your last day 'on earth'?


Why act like an ass to a guy asking a simple question. If you do not want to answer or don't care for his playing, just ignore his post and move on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Use spoilers, Some people have not made it that far.


Make sure to put spoilers in spoiler tag when quoting too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> my imperial samuri, 1hander and enchantment no armor no magic no arrows just an enchanted: blade's sword, red robe, wedding sandals +shouts m100:h300:s300
> 
> so hard but fun on master difficulty, i die alot!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿wat armor is this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> +1, OC'ing Noob ,what armor is it ???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Nocturnal Armor -- hooded version replaces Female Archmage's Robes.
> 35 HQ Nocturnal's Robes
> You'll also need THIS file for the hoodless version, not sure if you need it for the hooded one as well (I downloaded anyway).


^^^

That is the HD Nocturnal with replacers. That particular variation is a Dark Brotherhood themed robe.


----------



## Psycho666

some pics of the Gionight ENB settings















and unfortunatly...also some strange errors









shadow errors to be specific


and a nice random error lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> great pics


Looks good! A tad too smudgy for my personal preference, but definitely worlds better than vanilla.


----------



## Psycho666

it's pretty smudgy because of the tm console trick.
pics 3 and 5 are normal screenshots.
all that's left to do for me is fix the shadows problem, and i really want to change some colors...whiterun is now a bit too colorful for my taste


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Hmm, friend is still having issues with the game. He has updated all drivers, and the game is patched. His computer is restarting after about 3 minutes in game.


Anyone have any more input on this?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Anyone have any more input on this?


It may be time to try a clean install.
Drastic, but effective.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It may be time to try a clean install.
> 
> Drastic, but effective.


Of what? Windows? No other game gives him this issue. He has already reinstalled the game.


----------



## BradleyW

So what time is the ENB mod up and running?
I might try it, but i fear it could be unoptimized in terms of smooth gameplay overall, hope not.
Where can i download this long waited ENB mod? Thank you chaps.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So what time is the ENB mod up and running?
> I might try it, but i fear it could be unoptimized in terms of smooth gameplay overall, hope not.
> Where can i download this long waited ENB mod? Thank you chaps.


This is it I believe. vv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gionight*
> 
> Congrats guys just finished ENB 0.102v it's all I could do with it in one and half day. I tried to maintain my ENB 0.99v sett quality and feeling.
> But I will continue using my 0.99v with enbpalette sett. I just love it so much that I can't resist and leave it and make no mistake I love this new one too
> I think they are both good in their own way , try it and you won't regret.
> Good Luck!!!
> Download link:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?7lj09dz0c68zrcx
> 
> Thanks everyone for patience
> 
> DoubleR88>>>
> Have no idea why you can't switch to 3rd person view .
> You can decrease this parameters:
> SizeScale=0.7
> SourceTexturesScale=0.7
> to
> SizeScale=0.35
> SourceTexturesScale=0.35
> 
> geohot
> next time try to write it right not ge but gi


Anyone know how to turn dynamic shadows off completely?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Hmm, friend is still having issues with the game. He has updated all drivers, and the game is patched. His computer is restarting after about 3 minutes in game.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any more input on this?
Click to expand...

Here is what I would try:
-Download Furmark and give it a run and see if it causes the computer to reboot as well... if it does then I would suggest that your friend needs a stronger power supply.
-If your friend has recently switched from an NVIDIA card to an ATI, or vice-versa, then I would suggest a complete reinstallation of Windows and a clean driver install... drivers can act extremely strange if a single registry key is still present from a previous driver.

Try those steps and see if that helps to diagnose the issue.. it would help if we knew what he/she is running for a setup (CPU, GPU, PSU, RAM) including the driver version. The whole restarting suggests to me that it is either a lack of power, or an issue with the video card drivers (assuming the card itself is just not overheating..make sure you monitor temps).


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Of what? Windows? No other game gives him this issue. He has already reinstalled the game.


Turn his settings down? I'm playing with no AA and shadows on med. Everything else is maxed. I've had 3 crashes so far not counting random ones due to using SkyUI. I've logged 150+ hours total so far across different characters.


----------



## Roman5

Stacking question: When I wear the thieves guild hood it gives me 10% better prices. I'm able to improve on those prices by then wearing the amulet of Zenithar which also does 10% better prices. I was able to see the price of what I'm selling increase twice with both these items of apparel.

So I'm wondering, if I wear the necklace of minor sneaking which improves sneaking by 15%, and then wear my newly acquired boots of the old gods which improves sneaking by 20%, will that improve my sneaking by a total of 35%?

Also, I've now got a ring of extreme archery where bows do 35% more damage, and the gauntlets of the old gods where bows do 20% more damage, so will those together give me 55% more damage ?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Stacking question: When I wear the thieves guild hood it gives me 10% better prices. I'm able to improve on those prices by then wearing the amulet of Zenithar which also does 10% better prices. I was able to see the price of what I'm selling increase twice with both these items of apparel.
> So I'm wondering, if I wear the necklace of minor sneaking which improves sneaking by 15%, and then wear my newly acquired boots of the old gods which improves sneaking by 20%, will that improve my sneaking by a total of 35%?
> Also, I've now got a ring of extreme archery where bows do 35% more damage, and the gauntlets of the old gods where bows do 20% more damage, so will those together give me 55% more damage ?


Yes, just be careful when those skills near 100 naturally. Stacking Fortify enchantments messes with the formula and can cause it to go into negative values (or just really low values. I forget which one)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> DoubleR88>>>
> Have no idea why you can't switch to 3rd person view .
> You can decrease this parameters:
> SizeScale=0.7
> SourceTexturesScale=0.7
> to
> SizeScale=0.35
> SourceTexturesScale=0.35


What the hell is this?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Yes, just be careful when those skills near 100 naturally. Stacking Fortify enchantments messes with the formula and can cause it to go into negative values (or just really low values. I forget which one)


Oh right, I'll try and remember that. Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Tried the ENB. I don't think it looks good.


----------



## TFL Replica

The problem with these mods is that they make the wilderness just right while making towns and other places over-saturated.


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah true. I find FXAA too to be the best, as you can change the colour and shading.


----------



## evensen007

Ok, there's just no getting around it. High Elves are ugly in this game. Is there some kind of head re-placer because I really can't stand looking at my poor girl LMAO!


----------



## tsm106

The new awesome sauce Triss armor. Also, check out the Eisen armor.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> DoubleR88>>>
> Have no idea why you can't switch to 3rd person view .
> You can decrease this parameters:
> SizeScale=0.7
> SourceTexturesScale=0.7
> to
> SizeScale=0.35
> SourceTexturesScale=0.35
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this?
Click to expand...

It has to do with SSAO. http://enbdev.com/doc_skyrim_ssao_ssil_en.htm
Quote:


> *SizeScale=0.35*
> Size of ssao texture at which this effect is rendered, relative to screen resolution. Values above 1.0 are not recommended, because that means size bigger than screen resolution. Speed is affected non linear, for example ssao with SizeScale=1.0 is four times slower than 0.5. Read notice about performance and quality tweak of this parameter.
> *SourceTexturesScale=0.35*
> Relative resolution of textures from which ssao effect read data. For low resolution display mode better set this value closer between 0.5..1.0. Greater values are slower speed because of cache missing for texture reads. Do not set this value above 1.0. Read notice about performance tweak of this parameter.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Hmm, friend is still having issues with the game. He has updated all drivers, and the game is patched. His computer is restarting after about 3 minutes in game.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any more input on this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is what I would try:
> -Download Furmark and give it a run and see if it causes the computer to reboot as well... if it does then I would suggest that your friend needs a stronger power supply.
> -If your friend has recently switched from an NVIDIA card to an ATI, or vice-versa, then I would suggest a complete reinstallation of Windows and a clean driver install... drivers can act extremely strange if a single registry key is still present from a previous driver.
> 
> Try those steps and see if that helps to diagnose the issue.. it would help if we knew what he/she is running for a setup (CPU, GPU, PSU, RAM) including the driver version. The whole restarting suggests to me that it is either a lack of power, or an issue with the video card drivers (assuming the card itself is just not overheating..make sure you monitor temps).
Click to expand...

He's running a q6600 @3.0 and a gtx460 @800. No other games give him issues. Does this with and without mods. He's also running a 900watt thermal take psu. Temps look fine. He's using the 290.53 drivers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> He's running a q6600 @3.0 and a gtx460 @800. No other games give him issues. Does this with and without mods. He's also running a 900watt thermal take psu. Temps look fine
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just to make sure. I understand he has reinstalled the game and everything, but did he also delete the ini files stored locally under Documents? Also, sometimes codecs can interfere with Bethesda's crappy engine and causes issues.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> He's running a q6600 @3.0 and a gtx460 @800. No other games give him issues. Does this with and without mods. He's also running a 900watt thermal take psu. Temps look fine. He's using the 290.53 drivers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Tell him to test the game without any overclocks on the CPU & GPU, also make sure he is running the game as admin, and you can also try disabling visual themes and desktop composition... other than that I am starting to run out of suggestions.

You should have him check his windows error log and try to pin down if there is an error that is causing the restart... it could be a conflict with another program or something.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks everyone. The ESB did not work great but the game works great for me now with only a load stutter hear and there. 3 hours of solid fun just now.
I have that triss armor, but the black version. What is the console command for the item that has been replaced so i don't have to travel for ages to get the clothes?
Also i've no idea about how to apply the Gems, scrolls, books or dragon souls??


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks everyone. The ESB did not work great but the game works great for me now with only a load stutter hear and there. 3 hours of solid fun just now.
> I have that triss armor, but the black version. What is the console command for the item that has been replaced so i don't have to travel for ages to get the clothes?
> Also i've no idea about how to apply the Gems, scrolls, books or dragon souls??


What replacer does it use or what mesh does it replace?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks everyone. The ESB did not work great but the game works great for me now with only a load stutter hear and there. 3 hours of solid fun just now.
> I have that triss armor, but the black version. What is the console command for the item that has been replaced so i don't have to travel for ages to get the clothes?
> Also i've no idea about how to apply the Gems, scrolls, books or dragon souls??


If you downloaded the version that has the standalone.esp then it doesn't replace anything, it has its own item number... if you have the other version, it replaces the thieves guild armor. Both of which you can find using the console help feature:
Quote:


> help triss 4
> or
> help "thieves armor" 4


As for the other stuff: gems make jewelry or get you cash (unless you are talking soul gems, they need to be filled by killing things and then are used to enchant items), scrolls are best used when you are being surrounded by lots of enemies, you need to read the books (some give you skills, spelltomes give you magic abilities, others are just useless unless you like to read), and dragon souls are used to unlock shouts (the first shout you learn doesn't need to be unlocked). Enjoy the game.. I finally just tweaked it to my liking and I am absolutely loving it!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> If you downloaded the version that has the standalone.esp then it doesn't replace anything, it has its own item number... if you have the other version, it replaces the thieves guild armor. Both of which you can find using the console help feature:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> help triss 4
> or
> help "thieves armor" 4
> 
> 
> 
> As for the other stuff: gems make jewelry or get you cash (unless you are talking soul gems, they need to be filled by killing things and then are used to enchant items), scrolls are best used when you are being surrounded by lots of enemies, you need to read the books (some give you skills, spelltomes give you magic abilities, others are just useless unless you like to read), and dragon souls are used to unlock shouts (the first shout you learn doesn't need to be unlocked). Enjoy the game.. I finally just tweaked it to my liking and I am absolutely loving it!
Click to expand...

It is the stand alone version and it comes with no read me to tell me the console.
I am talking about those soul gems and when i look at a scroll worth a lot of money in my items list, i see no option to activate it. Plus, i've killed a lot of dragons and i suck their soul muahaha! But i don't have anything to unlock with them.....

Plus i can only say FUS RU. And i have some freeze power (I think it is under shouts or other ability, but it it is greyed out)
I've killed at least 5 Drags and not "spent" any souls to my knowledge.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh and i got into a heavy fight with Brass robots guarding a civi that no longer exists. I even found this massive chamber with 3 buttons to activate a machine.......what the hell? Whoever the civililization was, they were excellent in intelligence!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks everyone. The ESB did not work great but the game works great for me now with only a load stutter hear and there. 3 hours of solid fun just now.
> I have that triss armor, but the black version. What is the console command for the item that has been replaced so i don't have to travel for ages to get the clothes?
> Also i've no idea about how to apply the Gems, scrolls, books or dragon souls??
> 
> 
> 
> What replacer does it use or what mesh does it replace?
Click to expand...

Do help raven 4. The retextured readme doesn't seem to have that info lol.

Here's the original. I'm using this one btw.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It is the stand alone version and it comes with no read me to tell me the console.
> I am talking about those soul gems and when i look at a scroll worth a lot of money in my items list, i see no option to activate it. Plus, i've killed a lot of dragons and i suck their soul muahaha! But i don't have anything to unlock with them.....
> Plus i can only say FUS RU. And i have some freeze power (I think it is under shouts or other ability, but it it is greyed out)
> I've killed at least 5 Drags and not "spent" any souls to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and i got into a heavy fight with Brass robots guarding a civi that no longer exists. I even found this massive chamber with 3 buttons to activate a machine.......what the hell? Whoever the civililization was, they were excellent in intelligence!


I think you equip scrolls like weapons, not sure yet because I haven't used them. You need to find the shouts in dungeons. Some quests will lead you to them. To unlock the word after you learn it, make sure it is highlighted in your magic menu and it'll tell you which button to press to unlock it.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It is the stand alone version and it comes with no read me to tell me the console.
> I am talking about those soul gems and when i look at a scroll worth a lot of money in my items list, i see no option to activate it. Plus, i've killed a lot of dragons and i suck their soul muahaha! But i don't have anything to unlock with them.....
> Plus i can only say FUS RU. And i have some freeze power (I think it is under shouts or other ability, but it it is greyed out)
> I've killed at least 5 Drags and not "spent" any souls to my knowledge.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and i got into a heavy fight with Brass robots guarding a civi that no longer exists. I even found this massive chamber with 3 buttons to activate a machine.......what the hell? Whoever the civililization was, they were excellent in intelligence!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you equip scrolls like weapons, not sure yet because I haven't used them. You need to find the shouts in dungeons. Some quests will lead you to them. To unlock the word after you learn it, make sure it is highlighted in your magic menu and it'll tell you which button to press to unlock it.
Click to expand...

Like potions too, maybe moreso. Fav them, and push Q, press 1-8 for for quick key access.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Do help raven 4. The retextured readme doesn't seem to have that info lol.
> Here's the original. I'm using this one btw.


I would like the black one if possible via console lol.
Unless you can thing of anything that will make my girl look niiiccceeee!!!!

btw, do you all my graphics i've managed to achieve.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> I think you equip scrolls like weapons, not sure yet because I haven't used them. You need to find the shouts in dungeons. Some quests will lead you to them. To unlock the word after you learn it, make sure it is highlighted in your magic menu and it'll tell you which button to press to unlock it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Like potions. Fav them, and push Q, press 1-8 for for quick key access.


Thank you. So what do i do with the dragon souls??? or the Gems (Not just the value only Gems).
Thanks for the extensive help and support!


----------



## tsm106

WHen you get a shout, press p, go to shouts and press r to unlock a locked shout, etc.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> WHen you get a shout, press p, go to shouts and press r to unlock a locked shout, etc.


Thank you.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you. So what do i do with the dragon souls??? or the Gems (Not just the value only Gems).
> Thanks for the extensive help and support!


The dragon souls are used to unlock shouts after you learn new words. Scrolls are a one-use item. You can equip them and when you "attack" with them it will cause the effect in the description.

EDIT: Dragon souls are mostly useless...I have 30 something and a bunch of shouts unlocked.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> The dragon souls are used to unlock shouts after you learn new words. Scrolls are a one-use item. You can equip them and when you "attack" with them it will cause the effect in the description.
> EDIT: Dragon souls are mostly useless...I have 30 something and a bunch of shouts unlocked.


I understand now, thank you.
What about Gems then, still unclear. Can they even be applied?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I understand now, thank you.
> What about Gems then, still unclear. Can they even be applied?


They are used to enchant items at an enchanting table. There are four types of souls, with Grand being the strongest and Petty being weakest.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Also used to recharge enchanted weapons


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Also used to recharge enchanted weapons


Right...I forgot about that part because I made a batch file to do it for me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> They are used to enchant items at an enchanting table. There are four types of souls, with Grand being the strongest and Petty being weakest.


Is there such a table in Dragons reach IIRC?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is there such a table in Dragons reach IIRC?


Yes, there is an enchanting table and an alchemy lab in Dragonsreach.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I understand now, thank you.
> What about Gems then, still unclear. Can they even be applied?


And here I thought you already had many hours of experience with the game. I guess it was all modding. This site will be helpful for most of your basic questions. Spamming the thread with every little question is going to get annoying, fast. http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Skyrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> The dragon souls are used to unlock shouts after you learn new words. Scrolls are a one-use item. You can equip them and when you "attack" with them it will cause the effect in the description.
> EDIT: Dragon souls are mostly useless...I have 30 something and a bunch of shouts unlocked.


I am at the point where the only shout that's useful is Dragonrend. The rest are unlocked and unused for the most part. So what I did was use this mod to convert dragon souls to perks. It doesn't throw off game balance so I feel ok for using it. Leveling up past 45 just takes way too long. This keeps the rewards coming in that respect. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2063


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And here I thought you already had many hours of experience with the game. I guess it was all modding. This site will be helpful for most of your basic questions. http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Skyrim
> I am at the point where the only shout that's useful in Dragonrend. The rest are unlocked and used for the most part. So what I did was use this mod to convert shouts to perks. It doesn't throw off game balance so I feel ok for using it. Leveling up past 45 just takes way too long. This keeps the rewards coming in that respect. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2063


Definitely downloading that mod. I mostly use Dragonrend, but I have started using FUS RO DAH again because I am focusing on Archery now. (It's hard to kill a Draugr Deathlord with a bow when he's jumping around in your face.







)


----------



## tsm106

Disarm is the coolest shout dude.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Right...I forgot about that part because I made a batch file to do it for me.


It's kinda annoying how they changed it from Oblivon D; I hate how you must reselect the weapon each time you want to use a soul gem, why can't it just stay selected and let me use 5 gems in a row or whatever like Oblivion :l quite a few small areas were they have actually gone backwards and made things worse.. I still love it though









So uh, care to share that file?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And here I thought you already had many hours of experience with the game. I guess it was all modding. This site will be helpful for most of your basic questions. *Spamming the thread with every little question is going to get annoying, fast*. http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Skyrim
> I am at the point where the only shout that's useful in Dragonrend. The rest are unlocked and used for the most part. So what I did was use this mod to convert shouts to perks. It doesn't throw off game balance so I feel ok for using it. Leveling up past 45 just takes way too long. This keeps the rewards coming in that respect. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2063












Edit: When will i learn DAH? I have Fus RU.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> It's kinda annoying how they changed it from Oblivon D; I hate how you must reselect the weapon each time you want to use a soul gem, why can't it just stay selected and let me use 5 gems in a row or whatever like Oblivion :l quite a few small areas were they have actually gone backwards and made things worse.. I still love it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So uh, care to share that file?*


Quote:


> player.setav rightitemcharge 999999
> player.setav leftitemcharge 999999


Paste that into notepad and save it as a .txt in your main Skyrim directory. It doesn't charge weapons automatically so you have to use it every time you change weapons. My weapons only got about 50-100 hits each before they were completely empty so I made this.









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: When will i learn DAH? I have Fus RU.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You will learn it at High Hrothgar during the main quest.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Paste that into notepad and save it as a .txt in your main Skyrim directory. It doesn't charge weapons automatically so you have to use it every time you change weapons. My weapons only got about 50-100 hits each before they were completely empty so I made this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You will learn it at High Hrothgar during the main quest.


Thanks!


----------



## Lifeshield

Alrighty,

I have installed every single graphical mod (in order) from the S.T.E.P.

I have the ICCC Injector installed.

I have ENB Series fix installed.

I changed Vendor ID and Hardware ID

I have TESVAL installed.

I have Skyboost installed.

I have Anti-Aliasing off.

I get 41 FPS from Dragonsreach.



Two questions I have.

1: Any other ways i can improve my performance?

2: How do I alter settings for the ICCC Injector?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Alrighty,
> 
> I have installed every single graphical mod (in order) from the S.T.E.P.
> I have the ICCC Injector installed.
> I have ENB Series fix installed.
> I changed Vendor ID and Hardware ID
> I have TESVAL installed.
> I have Skyboost installed.
> I have Anti-Aliasing off.
> 
> I get 41 FPS from Dragonsreach.
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions I have.
> 
> 1: Any other ways i can improve my performance?
> 2: How do I alter settings for the ICCC Injector?


Are you running from SKSE? If not, skyboost and TESVAL *WILL* conflict.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is there such a table in Dragons reach IIRC?


Yep - go to the Court wizard's room at Dragonreach - just off to the right as you approach the Jarl's throne. you might need to ask the wizard to use it though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you. So what do i do with the dragon souls??? or the Gems (Not just the value only Gems).
> Thanks for the extensive help and support!


Souls are use to unlock Words. Each shout has up to 3 words that you can find for it and the more words you unlock for a shout, the more powerful the shout becomes. Once you use a soul, you cannot get it back. Gems are used as part of quests or the craft jewelry to sell or enchant.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Alrighty,
> 
> I have installed every single graphical mod (in order) from the S.T.E.P.
> I have the ICCC Injector installed.
> I have ENB Series fix installed.
> I changed Vendor ID and Hardware ID
> I have TESVAL installed.
> I have Skyboost installed.
> I have Anti-Aliasing off.
> 
> I get 41 FPS from Dragonsreach.
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions I have.
> 
> 1: Any other ways i can improve my performance?
> 2: How do I alter settings for the ICCC Injector?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running from SKSE? If not, skyboost and TESVAL *WILL* conflict.
Click to expand...

Yes I am. As far as I'm aware TESVAL won't run if you don't launch from SKSE.

With just TESVAL installed I get 35FPS from that spot. With both installed I get 41FPS (so a 6FPS increase).

I think the low FPS is because of the amount of mods, not because of the performance mods. I had no issues runnning both of them side by side before I delved into S.T.E.P.

So I'm thinking more ini tweaking. The Injector doesn't seem to touch my FPS at all (I removed it, along with the ENB Series Patch, launched Skyrim, and got 41FPS in the same spot).

I think personally 41FPS from that spot is good considering what I have got installed, but I reckon I can push a little more out of it, haha. I just need some advice as to how.


----------



## Ghost23

So what settings does everyone use? I've found that this game generally wants my system to die.

0x aa but FXAA gives me good performance, should I lower shadows to high though?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So what settings does everyone use? I've found that this game generally wants my system to die.
> 0x aa but FXAA gives me good performance, should I lower shadows to high though?


Play with this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=814

Those that like to explore will like this:

Hillside Home by Shawk


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Play with this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=814
> *Those that like to explore will like this:*
> Hillside Home by Shawk


Cool! I was looking at getting this before but decided not to because of the bugs/interfering with quests etc.

I am going to do the quest without any fast travel.


----------



## newt111

Another good wiki. I've been using it since Oblivion. http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Skyrim


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys if there is a problematic post please report it don't let drag along...Just move on afterwards..Also please respect one another here. We are here to have a civilized debate, not a war.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Play with this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=814
> Those that like to explore will like this:
> Hillside Home by Shawk


gonna try this myself! where abouts do i put the file?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> gonna try this myself! where abouts do i put the file?


Just drop it into your Data folder.


----------



## Disturbed117

It Would be nice if they was something similar to SkyUI for chest's and stuff.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> gonna try this myself! where abouts do i put the file?


You should use Nexus Mod Manager


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Alrighty,
> 
> I have installed every single graphical mod (in order) from the S.T.E.P.
> 
> I have the ICCC Injector installed.
> 
> I have ENB Series fix installed.
> 
> I changed Vendor ID and Hardware ID
> 
> I have TESVAL installed.
> 
> I have Skyboost installed.
> 
> I have Anti-Aliasing off.
> 
> I get 41 FPS from Dragonsreach.
> 
> 
> 
> Two questions I have.
> 
> 1: Any other ways i can improve my performance?
> 
> 2: How do I alter settings for the ICCC Injector?


Turns out the ENB Series patch was the root of the performance hit. I uninstalled the ICC Injector, no difference. Uninstalled the ENB Series Patch, reinstalled FXAA Injector, and FPS rocked up by 11!


----------



## Unstableiser

I put ENB on my game and it makes it look weird and sharp. I lose what feels like a huge amount of fps too which isn't worth the nice HDR effect, I'm hoping I can get more natural colours with another method, is there one that doesn't have a performance hit? I tried FXAA and that does exactly the same thing! There is no performance hit but he scene looks very sharp and unrealistic, and makes jagged edges appear everywhere! For some reason i just can't get my game to look like Milamber et al. If it means I have to reinstall EMB so be it, but I want to know if I can break the performance hit . I tried naming my card's model and that didn't work.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is how y game looked originally (without fancy mods)









And with FXAA (terrible!)









Why has it ended up making my game look like this instead of like you folk's?



EDIT: OK I took post-sharpening off of FXAA and it looks much better, but still not amazing like some folk's. Also when using FXAA should i be disabling my ingame AA and using that insead?


----------



## Lifeshield

Second picture looks ok to me, just needs some colour adjustment.


----------



## kzone75

Where can I find the gamesaves? Thinking about reinstalling Win7 and throw Skyrim on the ssd.. And I don't feel like starting from scratch again.

Btw, it takes 46 mins to walk cross country from Dead Crone Rock to Broken Helm Hollow. Plenty of wolves, only 2 dragons and a couple of trolls. And bandits. oh and I accidentally set a goat on fire..

Epic tree I found somewhere. Been at this place before but it didn't look like this then..


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Where can I find the gamesaves?


Documents/My Games/Skyrim/Saves


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Where can I find the gamesaves? Thinking about reinstalling Win7 and throw Skyrim on the ssd.. And I don't feel like starting from scratch again.
> 
> Btw, it takes 46 mins to walk cross country from Dead Crone Rock to Broken Helm Hollow. Plenty of wolves, only 2 dragons and a couple of trolls. And bandits. oh and I accidentally set a goat on fire..
> 
> Epic tree I found somewhere. Been at this place before but it didn't look like this then..


The saves are located: "Your Drive Letter":\Users\"Your User Name"\Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Saves

Edit: e-peen beat me to it.


----------



## kzone75

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Rubers

Argh, I'm all for mods but looking at some of the screen shots the mods seemed to have ruined the game. Why is it so dark in some of them?


----------



## Unstableiser

Sorry, you can't see how bad it looks because of the res:










I got rid of the sharp effect since and it looks much better. But for some reason my game looks nothing like: Gionight's

And how do I adjust colours? Should they not already be right? I don't understand why I should be editing little files when I just want to plonk a mod on and make it look like other folks' then start playing.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Sorry, you can't see how bad it looks because of the res:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of the sharp effect since and it looks much better. But for some reason my game looks nothing like: Gionight's
> And how do I adjust colours? Should they not already be right? I don't understand why I should be editing little files when I just want to plonk a mod on and make it look like other folks' then start playing.


Still looks a tad to sharp (Might just be me) i have been having similar issues with ICCC - ENB.


----------



## Unstableiser

How do I know what the default game settings are on the FXAA panel? I'm very worried about moving sliders.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> How do I know what the default game settings are on the FXAA panel? I'm very worried about moving sliders.


 What Mod/Tool are you using to change FXAA options?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Argh, I'm all for mods but looking at some of the screen shots the mods seemed to have ruined the game. Why is it so dark in some of them?


Either time of day or they just need some correction.

I've got mine setup now so that it's actually a little brighter than vanilla.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> What Mod/Tool are you using to change FXAA options?


I'm not sure what you mean? I'm using the FXAA tool.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Either time of day or they just need some correction.
> 
> I've got mine setup now so that it's actually a little brighter than vanilla.


I'm still loving Vanilla on Ultra to be honest


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Argh, I'm all for mods but looking at some of the screen shots the mods seemed to have ruined the game. Why is it so dark in some of them?


Mods just modify man. People are still responsible for which ones the install and how they tweak them, and everyone has varying levels of aesthetic appreciation and personal taste. You can absolutely make the game look much worse with a suite of graphical mods.

I would suggest throwing easy to install high res texture mods down and just playing if you find it all overwhelming or underwhelming.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> How do I know what the default game settings are on the FXAA panel? I'm very worried about moving sliders.


After you install the FXAA injector, when you load it up, the current slider position are default. Click save to confirm. (Option1 upon install is a good one)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Sorry, you can't see how bad it looks because of the res:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got rid of the sharp effect since and it looks much better. But for some reason my game looks nothing like: Gionight's
> 
> And how do I adjust colours? Should they not already be right? I don't understand why I should be editing little files when I just want to plonk a mod on and make it look like other folks' then start playing.


It's because he's using settings that actually aren't playable, like massive ugrids and post processing, blur etc. Those are just settings to show off screenshots. You can't play with ugrids set to 13.


----------



## BradleyW

Here is with the FXAA tool with a slight adjustment for anyone who is wondering about FXAA related stuff.


----------



## tsm106

^^Looks good.

I just use the newest fxaa with the presets. ENB runs like crap on my quads, flickering up the wazoo and then gamma issues argh.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Looks good.
> I just use the newest fxaa with the presets. ENB runs like crap on my quads, flickering up the wazoo and then gamma issues argh.


Good stuff. Whatever woeks for you, keep it. I like the FXAA tool because without it the game would not look good at all.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Here is with the FXAA tool with a slight adjustment for anyone who is wondering about FXAA related stuff.


Can you post up your injFxaaSettings? I am curious how they compare to mine... I just sharpened the image a little and added a tiny bit of saturation (I hate the whole over-saturated tropical island look); I don't use FXAA at all or bloom. Enb is not an option for me because it kills my framerate... plus I find it to be too smudgy overall... I like the close to vanilla feel.

BTW... I prefer to manually enter values in the injFxaaSettings.h file because it gives you more precise control than the sliders in FXAA tool.. [ie: You can set saturation to .30 rather than just 0 or .375]. I then just make sure I set it to read-only just in case I forget and load up FXAA tool (oops!), because that will default your settings to the closest slider position.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Can you post up your injFxaaSettings? I am curious how they compare to mine... I just sharpened the image a little and added a tiny bit of saturation (I hate the whole over-saturated tropical island look); I don't use FXAA at all or bloom. Enb is not an option for me because it kills my framerate... plus I find it to be too smudgy overall... I like the close to vanilla feel.
> BTW... I prefer to manually enter values in the injFxaaSettings.h file because it gives you more precise control than the sliders in FXAA tool.. [ie: You can set saturation to .30 rather than just 0 or .375]. I then just make sure I set it to read-only just in case I forget and load up FXAA tool (oops!), because that will default your settings to the closest slider position.


This is all i can get ya for now because am very busy atm









FXAA1.jpg 51k .jpg file


FXAA2.jpg 51k .jpg file


FXAA3.jpg 50k .jpg file


FXAA4.jpg 55k .jpg file


FXAA5.jpg 49k .jpg file


FXAA6.jpg 43k .jpg file


FXAA7.jpg 37k .jpg file


----------



## Slightly skewed

It would probably be easier to share just the injFxaaSettings.h or UserSettings.h file in the injFX_Shaders folder?

Looks like this

Code:



Code:


#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING 0
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN 1
#define USE_BLOOM 1
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR 1
#define USE_TONEMAP 1
#define USE_SEPIA 0
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN 0
#define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET 9
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.3885;
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.1315;
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0545;
bool highQualitySharpen = 0;
float AverageBlur = 0.15;
float CoefficientsBlur = 1.3999;
float CoefficientsOriginal = 2.3999;
float SharpenEdge = 0.255;
float SharpenContour = 0.06;
float BloomThreshold = 18.5;
float BloomPower = 1.892;
float BloomWidth = 0.0284;
#define TechniAmount 0.33
#define TechniPower 3.6
#define redNegativeAmount 0.99
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.99
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.99
#define Gamma 1.2
#define Exposure 0.45
#define Saturation 1.125
#define Bleach 0.25
#define Defog 0
#define ColorTone float3(1.30, 1.02, 0.68)
float SepiaPower = 0.11;
float GreyPower = 0.22;
float Sharpen = 0.042;

Code:



Code:


AntiAliasing 0
PreSharpen 1
Bloom 1
Technicolor 1
ToneMap 1
Sepia 0
PostSharpen 0
FxaaQualityPreset 9
FxaaQualitySubpix 5
FxaaQualityEdgeThreshold 7
FxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin 5
HighQualitySharpen 0
AverageBlur 3
CoefficientsBlur 3
SharpenEdge 3
SharpenContour 2
BloomPreset 4
BloomThreshold 4
BloomWidth 4
BloomPower 4
TechniAmount 3
TechniPower 4
RedNegativeAmount 1
GreenNegativeAmount 1
BlueNegativeAmount 1
Gamma 2
Exposure 8
Saturation 8
Bleach 3
Defog 5
SepiaPower 1
GreyPower 2
Sharpen 3
BloomPresetToggle 1
Rawumber


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks SS, is it in the game dir?

Is this it?

Code:



Code:


#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING 1
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN 1
#define USE_BLOOM 1
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR 1
#define USE_TONEMAP 1
#define USE_SEPIA 1
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN 1
#define FXAA_QUALITY__PRESET 5
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.3108;
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.1618;
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0545;
bool highQualitySharpen = 0;
float AverageBlur = 0.2;
float CoefficientsBlur = 1.4332;
float CoefficientsOriginal = 2.4332;
float SharpenEdge = 0.28;
float SharpenContour = 0.065;
float BloomThreshold = 16.75;
float BloomPower = 2.338;
float BloomWidth = 0.0426;
#define TechniAmount 0.44
#define TechniPower 3.6
#define redNegativeAmount 0.99
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.99
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.99
#define Gamma 1.2
#define Exposure -0.3
#define Saturation 1.125
#define Bleach 0.25
#define Defog 0
#define ColorTone float3(1.30, 1.02, 0.68)
float SepiaPower = 0.11;
float GreyPower = 0.22;
float Sharpen = 0.028;


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks SS, is it in the game dir?


Yes sir.


----------



## BradleyW

Sweet. The shadows at my settings (Or shading) look excellent, with amazing overall detail and adds an amazing feel to the game. High sunlight with powerful dark areas during the day, along with dark nighs and excellent lighting in places like Whiterun with deep shading and so on.


----------



## Sazar

Question to the experts in here:

I've had the game since a week after launch.

The shadows flicker in my game.

For example: I can look at a boulder just about anywhere in the game, and you can see lines of shadow rolling across it.
Ever few seconds, they will shudder and move.

I assume it has something to do with time lapsing in the game....But up to this point, none of the fixes i've tried has worked.

Any advice?

EDIT - No mods are currently installed..... Have tried ini tweaks as well as a few others.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sazar*
> 
> Question to the experts in here:
> I've had the game since a week after launch.
> The shadows flicker in my game.
> For example: I can look at a boulder just about anywhere in the game, and you can see lines of shadow rolling across it.
> Ever few seconds, they will shudder and move.
> I assume it has something to do with time lapsing in the game....But up to this point, none of the fixes i've tried has worked.
> Any advice?
> EDIT - No mods are currently installed..... Have tried ini tweaks as well as a few others.


It is just the game as the sun moves, the shadows move at low res! You can slow it down between transitions. Look here:
Quote:


> fSunShadowUpdateTime=1.000
> fSunUpdateThreshold=0.500
> 
> If the variables above are added under the [Display] section of Skyrim.ini, you can adjust the way in which shadow positions update as the Sun moves. By default shadows will update only periodically, resulting in a regular and noticeable strobing effect as the jagged outlines of shadows transition from their old to their new location. Altering the fSunUpdateThreshold value controls how frequently the updates will occur - the higher the value, the longer it will take before the shadow position is updated. Adjusting the fSunShadowUpdateTime value determines how long the transition will take, and higher values will in effect prolong the visible strobing, while lower values will result in a cleaner but more pronounced jump between the old and new shadow position. For example, try a combination of fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.000 and fSunUpdateThreshold=0.100 to provide more frequent and hence steadier updates of shadow positions, with smaller and much cleaner transitions.
> 
> Skyrim is the first Elder Scrolls game to make extensive use of dynamic shadowing. The shadows in Skyrim can vary in quality, and may also shimmer and strobe when they move. Since shadows can be very performance intensive, the quality compromises are inherent to the shadow system, and are designed to provide a balance between rich shadowing and playable frame rates. However there is no simple way to adjust the shadow LOD. There are a range of shadow combinations available to you by tweaking the various settings in this guide, but ultimately it comes down to a matter of taste and your system's capabilities as to what tradeoffs you choose.


http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide?sf2686171=1


----------



## tsm106

The way shadows are handled in this game is bad imo. There's not much you can do, catch22. If you run shadows on ultra, it looks good but then your cpu gets swamped and becomes the bottleneck. Run shadows on high, and you get the blocky shadows.


----------



## BradleyW

Where can i get these clothes/Armor/mod?
*First image* *(Second Post)*
http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&sid=58bc52ff3b34d08a30c68e127c7d1a46

If someone knows then i will rep instantly!


----------



## tsm106

Nightingale, lol wrong pic I was looking at.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Nightingale, lol wrong pic I was looking at.


wow, the image has moved position on my link?
Hang on.

Edit: this one
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/62/tesv2011122703183734.jpg/

So that is Nightingale? Armor? Light? Certain kind?


----------



## tsm106

Oh, forgot, its the Crimson Nightingale ok.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Oh, forgot, its the Crimson Nightingale ok.


Can you help me find the girl version please? Sorry to be a pest.
Rep for your help so far.
Even if this does work on birds, how do i get rid of the mask and hood like on the image?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can you help me find the girl version please? Sorry to be a pest.
> Rep for your help so far.
> Even if this does work on birds, how do i get rid of the mask and hood like on the image?


The mod that tsm linked has both the male and female versions included. The mask and hood just goes in your helmet spot. (It is not attached to the other pieces)


----------



## tsm106

Don't wear the hood, or use nohelmet mod, or use the maskless nightingale mod.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> The mod that tsm linked has both the male and female versions included. The mask and hood just goes in your helmet spot. (It is not attached to the other pieces)


I will DL it, thanks.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> The mod that tsm linked has both the male and female versions included. The mask and hood just goes in your helmet spot. (It is not attached to the other pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> I will DL it, thanks.
Click to expand...

You want this armor? You know you do.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You want this armor? You know you do.


----------



## Milamber

I Have been using this mod for a while now and thought I should post it, it's so realistic and loud!

Immersive Skyrim Thunder V4 by Wordeee


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*


Hmm, it got pulled from nexus, actually all the FF Lightning themed ones did. That sucks. The Lightning mod is so hot.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Tell him to test the game without any overclocks on the CPU & GPU, also make sure he is running the game as admin, and you can also try disabling visual themes and desktop composition... other than that I am starting to run out of suggestions.
> You should have him check his windows error log and try to pin down if there is an error that is causing the restart... it could be a conflict with another program or something.


He actually got a BSOD this time. IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL. Error code was 0x0a


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Tell him to test the game without any overclocks on the CPU & GPU, also make sure he is running the game as admin, and you can also try disabling visual themes and desktop composition... other than that I am starting to run out of suggestions.
> You should have him check his windows error log and try to pin down if there is an error that is causing the restart... it could be a conflict with another program or something.
> 
> 
> 
> He actually got a BSOD this time. IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL. Error code was 0x0a
Click to expand...

That usually suggests a driver issue... could be RAM timing, but I would venture to say it is probably a driver issue. Try DriverSweeper and CCleaner and then a fresh driver install for the video card.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I Have been using this mod for a while now and thought I should post it, it's so realistic and loud!
> Immersive Skyrim Thunder V4 by Wordeee


I second this mod. I installed it and forgot about it. The next time I was playing (with headphones) it scared the crap outta me.









Other great sound mods.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5289

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3763

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3698

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4278

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4226


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I second this mod. I installed it and forgot about it. The next time I was playing (with headphones) it scared the crap outta me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other great sound mods.


Nice post!

I'm going to try these above ^^ +REP


----------



## Droogie

Eh, he's having other issues now outside of Skyrim. He recently put new memory in. I'm thinking that might be the problem.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is all i can get ya for now because am very busy atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FXAA1.jpg 51k .jpg file
> 
> 
> FXAA2.jpg 51k .jpg file
> 
> 
> FXAA3.jpg 50k .jpg file
> 
> 
> FXAA4.jpg 55k .jpg file
> 
> 
> FXAA5.jpg 49k .jpg file
> 
> 
> FXAA6.jpg 43k .jpg file
> 
> 
> FXAA7.jpg 37k .jpg file


Used those settings, it looks great. Is this how its suppose to look like?

Some screenshots


----------



## Demented

It's sad when you realize you have to go to work, and won't be able to play Skyrim in Eyefinity until I get home tomorrow morning. Until then, I just have my laptop to play it on. I hate leaving my rig...lol

From my gaming earlier today:





This one is too big for OCN image limit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ya, I'm getting similar results with Bradley's settings. I have AO on here. I increased saturation and exposure a little. I can get it to look better with ENB but I can't run it with my puny rig.

Mid afternoon.










Early morning.


----------



## Milamber

Just spotted this:

Real Ice by Yuril
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5388



Yuril Bumpy Cities Pack by Yuril
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5307



Bump Whiterun Vanilla V1 by Yuril
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5066



Bump Solitude Vanilla V1 by Yuril
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4714



Alt Mountains 2K_1K by Yuril
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5504





Does anyone have a decent mod for Whiterun Pillars to the door frames on the outside, they look terrible - I am avoiding Skyrim HD - 2K Textures like the plague though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I saw those and I'm not a fan of the throwing bump mapping over vanilla look. It works in some areas, like rock/ice, but in the cities/towns, it looks like crap to me. It's the quick and easy to make with little to no performance impact that sells it.

For Whiterun, I use this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=114 + Vurts Whiterun tree textures


----------



## Milamber

Ta, installed it and its what i was after.

Anyone seen this before, I guess its a minor mod really..

101BugsHD Butterflies Dragonfly LunaMoth Torchbug Bee RETEXT by 83Willow


----------



## grishkathefool

I have a question that will make me sound obtuse, but here goes.

To use the FXAA Tool, it's Pause Break while in game to Toggle the Effects on or off? Meaning that when I launch the game, are the FXAA effects Active, or does Pause Break Toggle them On?

I changed my settings to match those that Bradley posted, but, to my eye, I don't see a difference from what it was set at before. Maybe I don't have enough GPU horsepower?



I guess another question is does the Nvidia Control Panel over-ride the FXAA Tool settings and if so, how does one go around that. I tried hunting down the Skyrim executable through the NV Control Panel Application Tab and couldn't find it in the Steam folder.


----------



## TFL Replica

I pressing pause makes no difference to the image then FXAA tool isn't properly installed.


----------



## Lifeshield

It could be installed fine but you have none of the settings checked. Open the FXAA Injector program and check that each section is checked first.

Note: You won't neccessarily need each section checked when you start tweaking but just check they are all enabled for purposes of testing if it works.


----------



## grishkathefool

It was late when I typed that last night. I wasn't clear.

1) Does Pause Break toggle FXAA On or Off?

2) I didn't mean that there wasn't a difference between pressing Pause Break or not; I meant that the image I had before I changed the settings like what Bradley had shown didn't seem different from the image after I changed it.

3) If I put it in windowed mode, can I make changes to FXAA and WYSIWYG it or do the changes not take effect until relaunch.

4) What effect does the Nvidia Control panel have on the FXAA Tool? As I said, I couldn't located the exe for Skyrim to add it to the Program Level tab, so that it wasn't affected by the Global settings.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> It was late when I typed that last night. I wasn't clear.
> 
> 1) Does Pause Break toggle FXAA On or Off?
> 
> 2) I didn't mean that there wasn't a difference between pressing Pause Break or not; I meant that the image I had before I changed the settings like what Bradley had shown didn't seem different from the image after I changed it.
> 
> 3) If I put it in windowed mode, can I make changes to FXAA and WYSIWYG it or do the changes not take effect until relaunch.
> 
> 4) What effect does the Nvidia Control panel have on the FXAA Tool? As I said, I couldn't located the exe for Skyrim to add it to the Program Level tab, so that it wasn't affected by the Global settings.


1) The game loads with the FXAA settings enabled, so pressing the PAUSE key will then toggle the effect OFF, pressing it again will then toggle it back on.

3) Yes... window mode will allow you to see the changes made without exiting the game.

4) The Skyrim executable that you want to add can be found in your steam\steamapps\common\skyrim folder under the name TESV.exe


----------



## grishkathefool

Thank you Cmoney. I will try adding the Skyrim exe to the nvcpnl and then telling it to use the application settings.


----------



## Lifeshield

I normally alt tab between the two.


----------



## grishkathefool

I noticed that Alt+Tab has a bad recovery time. I can go to desktop in a blink, but when I hit the Skyrim icon on taskbar or Alt+tab select Skyrim to go back in game, it's anywhere from 20 to 45 seconds or more before seeing the game (although the sounds return immediately).

Hey has anyone seen a Thread comparing user FPS and settings... kind of like a benchmark thread for Skyrim?

I run 2 GTX 560Ti 384 cores in SLI at Ultra settings with FXAA enabled and get 60 - 74 FPS at 1600x1080.


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I noticed that Alt+Tab has a bad recovery time. I can go to desktop in a blink, but when I hit the Skyrim icon on taskbar or Alt+tab select Skyrim to go back in game, it's anywhere from 20 to 45 seconds or more before seeing the game (although the sounds return immediately).
> Hey has anyone seen a Thread comparing user FPS and settings... kind of like a benchmark thread for Skyrim?
> I run 2 GTX 560Ti 384 cores in SLI at Ultra settings with FXAA enabled and get 60 - 74 FPS at 1600x1080.


For the alt+tab issue, just hold it down and click on skyrim when the window pops up. Or alt+tab over to it twice and it will load right back up.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I noticed that Alt+Tab has a bad recovery time. I can go to desktop in a blink, but when I hit the Skyrim icon on taskbar or Alt+tab select Skyrim to go back in game, it's anywhere from 20 to 45 seconds or more before seeing the game (although the sounds return immediately).
> Hey has anyone seen a Thread comparing user FPS and settings... kind of like a benchmark thread for Skyrim?
> I run 2 GTX 560Ti 384 cores in SLI at Ultra settings with FXAA enabled and get 60 - 74 FPS at 1600x1080.
> 
> 
> 
> For the alt+tab issue, just hold it down and click on skyrim when the window pops up. Or alt+tab over to it twice and it will load right back up.
Click to expand...

Hmmm... I'll try that, all though I think I tried multiple tab overs already...

I remember that I used to have this problem with Day of Defeat back in the day..


----------



## Lifeshield

Another way around it is Alt-Tab -> Ctrl-Alt-Del -> Esc.

As for benchmarks, on my sigrig, I have every graphical mod from S.T.E.P (and then some), FXAA Injector, TESVAL, & Skyboost. I play with a modified ini (Ultra, Shadows on High, no AA, FXAA on, Additional shadows and maximum distance for trees and grass).

Lowest I generally hit after the initial loading phase is 40 FPS, normally around 50-60FPS (some pics with FRAPs enabled are below). I get the odd spike in Whiterun or when there's a snowstorm, but nothing turning the FXAA off can't fix (which can give an extra 5-10FPS depending on the area).


----------



## Roman5

Neither of these enchanting perks seem to work for me:

A. Enchanter - New Enchantments are 40% stronger.
B. Fire Enchanter - enchantments on armour and weapons are 25% stronger.

Example, two of my created and self enchanted daedric weapons currently have 'burns target for 15 points' and one has 'burns target for 12 points'. When I use up my perk on either of perk A or B, the 15 and 12 points doesn't change. I presume they should increase, right?


----------



## Spacedinvader

I thought chant strength went up with chant skill (and amount of hits was based on soul gem size)...


----------



## Unstableiser

I've used blacksmithing potions and armour with blacksmith perks, they didn't seem to make a difference for me either.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I have a question that will make me sound obtuse, but here goes.
> To use the FXAA Tool, it's Pause Break while in game to Toggle the Effects on or off? Meaning that when I launch the game, are the FXAA effects Active, or does Pause Break Toggle them On?
> I changed my settings to match those that Bradley posted, but, to my eye, I don't see a difference from what it was set at before. Maybe I don't have enough GPU horsepower?
> 
> I guess another question is does the Nvidia Control Panel over-ride the FXAA Tool settings and if so, how does one go around that. I tried hunting down the Skyrim executable through the NV Control Panel Application Tab and couldn't find it in the Steam folder.


Yes the effects are already active.
You have to find the .exe in NVIDIA CP via browse.
Hope this help Grish! Good to see you mate.


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm Playing on a GTS 450 on ultra with 60fps @ 1920c1080P







Old School Card


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm Playing on a GTS 450 on ultra with 60fps @ 1920c1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old School Card


How?
I get 40fps average on a 580?

*How are you guys doing these blurr screenshots with a large aperture??*


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm Playing on a GTS 450 on ultra with 60fps @ 1920c1080P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old School Card


Yeah, I call shenanigans!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yeah, I call shenanigans!


Well he might have no AA, AF or mods maybe? And indoor lol.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How?
> I get 40fps average on a 580?


coz you've spent the last 3 weeks loading it with mods


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> coz you've spent the last 3 weeks loading it with mods


I only have retex stuff









*Deletes 500 mods from the manager software*


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How?
> I get 40fps average on a 580?
> *How are you guys doing these blurr screenshots with a large aperture??*


let me get a screen shot


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How?
> I get 40fps average on a 580?
> *How are you guys doing these blurr screenshots with a large aperture??*


Open the console, then type in *tm*, push enter








Then close the console
Now when you have the image ready, push Tab and you'll see


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> let me get a screen shot


I must know your secrets lol.

Edit: Hey man, thanks for the help ACHILEE5. You should post a shot or two of your game


----------



## GeforceGTS

60FPS.. looking at the sky!









Na, may be possible I can't remember how it runs on stock ultra :l Definately must have AA disabled and some shadows options lowered or disabled.

EDIT: Oh and I gave up with ENB, outside would look nice, inside like crap and vice versa so I just went back to FXAA tool only and disabled technicolour to get rid of the annoying blue tint, well theres still a slight blue tint but most blacks are actually black now..

FXAA Disabled





FXAA Enabled


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yeah, I call shenanigans!
> 
> 
> 
> Well he might have no AA, AF or mods maybe? And indoor lol.
Click to expand...

While looking at the floor...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> 60FPS.. looking at the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, may be possible I can't remember how it runs on stock ultra :l Definately must have AA disabled and some shadows options lowered or disabled.


Yeah it is possible for sure. Ultra tends to add more shadows though.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I must know your secrets lol.
> Edit: Hey man, thanks for the help ACHILEE5. You should post a shot or two of your game


It's all 18+ mate


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I must know your secrets lol.
> Edit: Hey man, thanks for the help ACHILEE5. You should post a shot or two of your game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all 18+ mate
Click to expand...

That's why i told you to post some lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

CFBM FTW!


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## grishkathefool

Yuck! That's one ugly dragon!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> 60FPS.. looking at the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na, may be possible I can't remember how it runs on stock ultra :l Definately must have AA disabled and some shadows options lowered or disabled.


Stock Ultra with Skyboost and no FXAA Injector. Highly possible.


----------



## hsubra

Hey guys...

Im running a Core i7 2600K Overclocked to 4.5Ghz Turbo along with 8 Gigs of RAM and a GTX 560ti GPU Overclocked to 910Mhz so far. Ive installed skyrim on my Cruical M4 SSD.

Everytime i play the game, if i am in any open environment anywhere in the game....my game freezes for a moment when i run across the map like every 3 or 4 secs. I dont recall this being the case when i first started playing skyrim, since i never faced this problem before. It seemed like it is having trouble loading or rendering the map as i move across it (irrespecticve of whether i run or on horse). I reduced the graphics setting to try it out and it still seems to have the same problem. Any idea how i can fix this? Ive updated skyrim to 1.3 and the only mod im using is the skse mod.


----------



## OverClocker55

Fraps: Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
1014, 20000, 43, 63, 50.700

FPS
61
60
54
48
49
52
54
47
49
49
53
50
50
49
44
52
47
43
51
52
Frame, Time (ms)
1, 0.000
2, 0.376
3, 0.604
4, 23.576
5, 42.199
6, 61.151
7, 105.965
8, 124.656
9, 143.352
10, 161.826
11, 180.607
12, 199.477
13, 220.650
14, 230.663
15, 251.632
16, 270.375
17, 289.381
18, 308.249
19, 327.869
20, 335.370
21, 344.413
22, 363.399
23, 382.420
24, 400.911
25, 419.363
26, 438.502
27, 446.504
28, 465.472
29, 474.678
30, 493.539
31, 512.479
32, 531.282
33, 550.342
34, 569.557
35, 578.701
36, 597.868
37, 606.679
38, 625.412
39, 643.812
40, 662.256
41, 681.514
42, 690.726
43, 709.729
44, 728.611
45, 747.603
46, 766.064
47, 773.486
48, 782.428
49, 801.449
50, 820.794
51, 839.907
52, 858.622
53, 877.503
54, 886.422
55, 895.437
56, 914.106
57, 933.086
58, 951.953
59, 971.250
60, 989.831


----------



## Spacedinvader

Shadow difference between ultra and high is negligible and ultra shadows don't work anyway (nearly) everyone here is on high

I run hd textures (can't remember the name of which one it is) and ore textures (cos they look like rocks if you don't) and i get sweet 60 pretty much everywhere (gotta get home an check the tree of fps raping! i'll report back)


----------



## GeforceGTS

tbh I have AA disabled too, I just use FXAA, shadow filter high as well but with shadow blur set to 8, btw you should give the Injector a try, you can improve the colours with minimal FPS loss, I think I lose around 4FPS with it enabled.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> Fraps: Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 1014, 20000, 43, 63, 50.700
> FPS
> 61
> 60
> 54
> 48
> 49
> 52
> 54
> 47
> 49
> 49
> 53
> 50
> 50
> 49
> 44
> 52
> 47
> 43
> 51
> 52
> Frame, Time (ms)
> 1, 0.000
> 2, 0.376
> 3, 0.604
> 4, 23.576
> 5, 42.199
> 6, 61.151
> 7, 105.965
> 8, 124.656
> 9, 143.352
> 10, 161.826
> 11, 180.607
> 12, 199.477
> 13, 220.650
> 14, 230.663
> 15, 251.632
> 16, 270.375
> 17, 289.381
> 18, 308.249
> 19, 327.869
> 20, 335.370
> 21, 344.413
> 22, 363.399
> 23, 382.420
> 24, 400.911
> 25, 419.363
> 26, 438.502
> 27, 446.504
> 28, 465.472
> 29, 474.678
> 30, 493.539
> 31, 512.479
> 32, 531.282
> 33, 550.342
> 34, 569.557
> 35, 578.701
> 36, 597.868
> 37, 606.679
> 38, 625.412
> 39, 643.812
> 40, 662.256
> 41, 681.514
> 42, 690.726
> 43, 709.729
> 44, 728.611
> 45, 747.603
> 46, 766.064
> 47, 773.486
> 48, 782.428
> 49, 801.449
> 50, 820.794
> 51, 839.907
> 52, 858.622
> 53, 877.503
> 54, 886.422
> 55, 895.437
> 56, 914.106
> 57, 933.086
> 58, 951.953
> 59, 971.250
> 60, 989.831
> 
> Gonna get a tad of gameplay up   When I launch the game I always click Ultra and it says its now set to ultra. Then I get 60fps and when im fighting it drops to 45,50. also AA is turned off


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


That's not Ultra...

Ultra would be x8AA and x16AF as per stock settings.

Advanced would also have all sliders to the right, settings set at the highest setting (Ultra or High where Ultra isn't available) and everything checked except Object Detail Fade (or whatever it was).


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That's not Ultra...
> 
> Ultra would be x8AA and x16AF.
> 
> Advanced would also have all sliders to the right, settings set at the highest setting (Ultra or High where Ultra isn't available) and everything checked except Object Detail Fade (or whatever it was).


this! everything full (except shadows







)


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That's not Ultra...
> 
> Ultra would be x8AA and x16AF.
> 
> Advanced would also have all sliders to the right, settings set at the highest setting (Ultra or High where Ultra isn't available) and everything checked except Object Detail Fade (or whatever it was).


ok watch this then:


----------



## grishkathefool

Overclocker55, I have to say I am a little bit sorry I called Shenanigans. I had no idea a GTS450 could do anything like that, regardless if AA is on or off.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Shadow difference between ultra and high is negligible and ultra shadows don't work anyway (nearly) everyone here is on high


I agree. I honestly don't bother with Ultra Shadows. The difference isn't worth the performance cost.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Overclocker55, I have to say I am a little bit sorry I called Shenanigans. I had no idea a GTS450 could do anything like that, regardless if AA is on or off.


I Have OC my GTS 450


----------



## Slightly skewed

He's staring at nothing. Go to whiterun and tell us what your FPS are like around the big tree. My guess, 10-15.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok watch this then:


you took a video of yourself not launching the game?!?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> That's not Ultra...
> 
> Ultra would be x8AA and x16AF.
> 
> Advanced would also have all sliders to the right, settings set at the highest setting (Ultra or High where Ultra isn't available) and everything checked except Object Detail Fade (or whatever it was).
> 
> 
> 
> ok watch this then:
Click to expand...

Your AA goes to x4 and your AF is x0. I don't know what's happening there but you are not running Ultra according to the settings. I can see the message that states Ultra is set, but the settings themselves do not change to Ultra at all. Nowhere near mate!

This is how Ultra should look:



Most people here will accept running the game with Shadows at High and FXAA instead of standard AA (seems it's a common setup for alot to help with performance). You can tweak some of the object and actor distances aswell, though I advise to keep the grass up (I tweak this further in the ini along with trees).


----------



## Spacedinvader

then you change shadows to high so you can play with 60fps


----------



## Cmoney

Here are some comparison shots I put together to show how subtle my changes are compared to vanilla ultra settings. I using the FXAA injector mod, but I only use it up the saturation and sharpness a tiny bit, and the exposure/gamma control to make the picture slightly darker overall. I really like vanilla ultra, but the added color really comes alive in some areas (especially indoors). I am still doing some tweaking so that the smoke doesn't have a blueish hue at night... I think this is a function of increasing the saturation however.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> He's staring at nothing. Go to whiterun and tell us what your FPS are like around the big tree. My guess, 10.


Im uploading a video now!











Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
1014, 20000, 43, 63, 50.700


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Here are some comparison shots I put together to show how subtle my changes are compared to vanilla ultra settings. I using the FXAA injector mod, but I only use it up the saturation and sharpness a tiny bit, and the exposure/gamma control to make the picture slightly darker overall. I really like vanilla ultra, but the added color really comes alive in some areas (especially indoors). I am still doing some tweaking so that the smoke doesn't have a blueish hue at night... I think this is a function of increasing the saturation however.


You've taken pretty much the same approach as I did. Try and stick as close to Vanilla as possible with the colour pallete.


----------



## Spacedinvader

how about a fraps of the tree of fps raping? apart from that we didn't see you load with 8aas an 16 afs


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> how about a fraps of the tree of fps raping? apart from that we didn't see you load with 8aas an 16 afs


LOL well im sry I thought I was on ultra but i guess not( i pressed ultra but i guess its dumb


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL well im sry I thought I was on ultra but i guess not( i pressed ultra but i guess its dumb


welcome to Bethesda games!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL well im sry I thought I was on ultra but i guess not( i pressed ultra but i guess its dumb


While your at it, check the nvidia control panel and make sure the AA setting is set to application controlled.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> While your at it, check the nvidia control panel and make sure the AA setting is set to application controlled.


so im set to ultra just its not going to ultra?


----------



## newt111

Anyone think the game is too easy? Try this

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4981


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Anyone think the game is too easy? Try this
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4981


lol I fail at it and think its to hard


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> Fraps: Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 1014, 20000, 43, 63, 50.700
> FPS
> 61
> 
> 51
> 52
> Frame, Time (ms)
> 1, 0.000
> 2, 0.376
> 3, 0.604
> 4, 23.576
> 5, 42.199
> 6, 61.151
> 7, 105.965
> 8, 124.656
> 
> 60, 989.831
Click to expand...

Whiterun tree-scene on ultra or it didn't happen.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Anyone think the game is too easy? Try this
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4981
> 
> 
> 
> lol I fail at it and think its to hard
Click to expand...

I'll probably enable that after I reach level 30. _*Most*_ enemies stop getting stronger after that


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Whiterun tree-scene on ultra or it didn't happen.


Like People pointed out. I click ultra yet the settings dont change. So stop pestering me! I thought I was playing ultra~!!!!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Like People pointed out. I click ultra yet the settings dont change. So stop pestering me! I thought I was playing ultra~!!!!


Just playing with you bro. Ultra level settings with 60fps (and no stuttering) and mods enabled is like the holy grail around here.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Like People pointed out. I click ultra yet the settings dont change. So stop pestering me! I thought I was playing ultra~!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just playing with you bro. Ultra level settings with 60fps (and no stuttering) and mods enabled is like the holy grail around here.
Click to expand...

Ok sorry( well im getting a 7990 or 7970 so il be prob playing ultra







also im making some gameplay. imma post it here


----------



## grishkathefool

I definitely want to see your numbers after your 7xxx purchase!

Now everyone stop trolling Overclocker55!


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Like People pointed out. I click ultra yet the settings dont change. So stop pestering me! I thought I was playing ultra~!!!!


Is your SkyrimPrefs.ini set to read only?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Like People pointed out. I click ultra yet the settings dont change. So stop pestering me! I thought I was playing ultra~!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your SkyrimPrefs.ini set to read only?
Click to expand...

His settings change, just not to Ultra. When he clicks Ultra it changes the amount of anti aliasing he has from x0 to x4.

What I suggest to him is to back up his saves, delete the Skyrim folder in My Documents, and launch the game to get a fresh set of ini files. If it still persists to do that then reinstall the game.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Just playing with you bro. Ultra level settings with 60fps (and no stuttering) and mods enabled is like the holy grail around here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I definitely want to see your numbers after your 7xxx purchase!
> Now everyone stop trolling Overclocker55!


Thanks Ive got 490 bucks saved so far


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> His settings change, just not to Ultra. When he clicks Ultra it changes the amount of anti aliasing he has from x0 to x4.
> 
> What I suggest to him is to back up his saves, delete the Skyrim folder in My Documents, and launch the game to get a fresh set of ini files. If it still persists to do that then reinstall the game.


I just tweaked them and there now at x8 and i moved some other stuff to high from med


----------



## Disturbed117

Im having an issue When Vsync is off, I get this green flashing around water.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> His settings change, just not to Ultra. When he clicks Ultra it changes the amount of anti aliasing he has from x0 to x4.
> 
> What I suggest to him is to back up his saves, delete the Skyrim folder in My Documents, and launch the game to get a fresh set of ini files. If it still persists to do that then reinstall the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I just tweaked them and there now at x8 and i moved some other stuff to high from med
Click to expand...

I would still suggest a refresh of the ini's or a reinstall. There's clearly a problem somewhere if it does that.


----------



## jeezuz

Seems like I found a thread were I can get a proper recommendation.

Right now with Skyrim at 1080p ultra with most mods (low resolution ones were available) makes my GTX 295 stutter like crazy even though the frames are up there in the 40s-50s.

Need to upgrade soon as the 892 MB Ram just isn't cutting it anymore. I'm currently looking at the GTX 570 with the 2.5 gigs ram and the 6870 with the 2 gigs of ram. They both seem at least equivalent to the GTX 295 in the FPS department and will double or triple the amount of Vram so hopefully I won't have a problem with the full high res texture packs.

Anybody have any experience with either of these cards and running skyrim heavily modded to comment on the choice between one or the other. Does the game run smoothly with heavy textures mods and this amount of Vram? I've been on Nvidia cards ever since I've started gaming on Pc's and have heard horrible stories about AMD drivers, but that won't scare me away as I believe most of it is from ignorance or not doing enough research.

Another thing I noticed is that Nvidia seems to release quick updates to their drivers especially improving Skyrim's performance. I plan to play this game for at least another year to two years so getting continued support would be important.

I'm also considering the upcoming release of the 7970 just to complicate things a bit, would the added performance and 3gigs of Vram be worth the extra 200 dollars at least?

Also if anybody has experience how much should I consider selling my GTX 295 on craigslist for? I would be looking to selling it quick.

All in all excellent forum here and would appreciate any feedback/comments.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I would still suggest a refresh of the ini's or a reinstall. There's clearly a problem somewhere if it does that.


ok well i gotta go find my disc


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed*
> Im having an issue When Vsync is off, I get this green flashing around water.


I have to keep Vsync On or I get horizontal tearing. So I don't have the issue with the water.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeezuz*
> Seems like I found a thread were I can get a proper recommendation.
> 
> Right now with Skyrim at 1080p ultra with most mods (low resolution ones were available) makes my GTX 295 stutter like crazy even though the frames are up there in the 40s-50s.
> 
> Need to upgrade soon as the 892 MB Ram just isn't cutting it anymore. I'm currently looking at the GTX 570 with the 2.5 gigs ram and the 6870 with the 2 gigs of ram. They both seem at least equivalent to the GTX 295 in the FPS department and will double or triple the amount of Vram so hopefully I won't have a problem with the full high res texture packs.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with either of these cards and running skyrim heavily modded to comment on the choice between one or the other. Does the game run smoothly with heavy textures mods and this amount of Vram? I've been on Nvidia cards ever since I've started gaming on Pc's and have heard horrible stories about AMD drivers, but that won't scare me away as I believe most of it is from ignorance or not doing enough research.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is that Nvidia seems to release quick updates to their drivers especially improving Skyrim's performance. I plan to play this game for at least another year to two years so getting continued support would be important.
> 
> I'm also considering the upcoming release of the 7970 just to complicate things a bit, would the added performance and 3gigs of Vram be worth the extra 200 dollars at least?
> 
> Also if anybody has experience how much should I consider selling my GTX 295 on craigslist for? I would be looking to selling it quick.
> 
> All in all excellent forum here and would appreciate any feedback/comments.


My buddy has a single 570 on his Sandy rig (i5 2500) and he plays at almost Ultra at 60 FPS (Vsync). As far as I know, though, he doesn't have any texture mods running.

As for selling your 295, I think I saw some on ebay starting bid $150 Buy now ~$190. I could be mistaken, though.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *disturbed*
> Im having an issue When Vsync is off, I get this green flashing around water.
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to keep Vsync On or I get horizontal tearing. So I don't have the issue with the water.*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jeezuz*
> Seems like I found a thread were I can get a proper recommendation.
> Right now with Skyrim at 1080p ultra with most mods (low resolution ones were available) makes my GTX 295 stutter like crazy even though the frames are up there in the 40s-50s.
> Need to upgrade soon as the 892 MB Ram just isn't cutting it anymore. I'm currently looking at the GTX 570 with the 2.5 gigs ram and the 6870 with the 2 gigs of ram. They both seem at least equivalent to the GTX 295 in the FPS department and will double or triple the amount of Vram so hopefully I won't have a problem with the full high res texture packs.
> Anybody have any experience with either of these cards and running skyrim heavily modded to comment on the choice between one or the other. Does the game run smoothly with heavy textures mods and this amount of Vram? I've been on Nvidia cards ever since I've started gaming on Pc's and have heard horrible stories about AMD drivers, but that won't scare me away as I believe most of it is from ignorance or not doing enough research.
> Another thing I noticed is that Nvidia seems to release quick updates to their drivers especially improving Skyrim's performance. I plan to play this game for at least another year to two years so getting continued support would be important.
> I'm also considering the upcoming release of the 7970 just to complicate things a bit, would the added performance and 3gigs of Vram be worth the extra 200 dollars at least?
> Also if anybody has experience how much should I consider selling my GTX 295 on craigslist for? I would be looking to selling it quick.
> 
> All in all excellent forum here and would appreciate any feedback/comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy has a single 570 on his Sandy rig (i5 2500) and he plays at almost Ultra at 60 FPS (Vsync). As far as I know, though, he doesn't have any texture mods running.
> As for selling your 295, I think I saw some on ebay starting bid $150 Buy now ~$190. I could be mistaken, though.
Click to expand...

I cant stand the Mouse lag whenever vsync is on.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> I cant stand the Mouse lag whenever vsync is on.


xbox controller FTW! haha i use the xbox controller


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yuck! That's one ugly dragon!


I had a feeling the humor would be lost on you kids. Get it here!! http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5518


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *disturbed*
> Im having an issue When Vsync is off, I get this green flashing around water.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to keep Vsync On or I get horizontal tearing. So I don't have the issue with the water.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jeezuz*
> Seems like I found a thread were I can get a proper recommendation.
> Right now with Skyrim at 1080p ultra with most mods (low resolution ones were available) makes my GTX 295 stutter like crazy even though the frames are up there in the 40s-50s.
> Need to upgrade soon as the 892 MB Ram just isn't cutting it anymore. I'm currently looking at the GTX 570 with the 2.5 gigs ram and the 6870 with the 2 gigs of ram. They both seem at least equivalent to the GTX 295 in the FPS department and will double or triple the amount of Vram so hopefully I won't have a problem with the full high res texture packs.
> Anybody have any experience with either of these cards and running skyrim heavily modded to comment on the choice between one or the other. Does the game run smoothly with heavy textures mods and this amount of Vram? I've been on Nvidia cards ever since I've started gaming on Pc's and have heard horrible stories about AMD drivers, but that won't scare me away as I believe most of it is from ignorance or not doing enough research.
> Another thing I noticed is that Nvidia seems to release quick updates to their drivers especially improving Skyrim's performance. I plan to play this game for at least another year to two years so getting continued support would be important.
> I'm also considering the upcoming release of the 7970 just to complicate things a bit, would the added performance and 3gigs of Vram be worth the extra 200 dollars at least?
> Also if anybody has experience how much should I consider selling my GTX 295 on craigslist for? I would be looking to selling it quick.
> 
> All in all excellent forum here and would appreciate any feedback/comments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My buddy has a single 570 on his Sandy rig (i5 2500) and he plays at almost Ultra at 60 FPS (Vsync). As far as I know, though, he doesn't have any texture mods running.
> As for selling your 295, I think I saw some on ebay starting bid $150 Buy now ~$190. I could be mistaken, though.
Click to expand...

Thanks would you happen to know if thats the 1 gig version or the 3 gig?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> I cant stand the Mouse lag whenever vsync is on.


Run the Simple Borderless Window mod on Skyrim Nexus, force it to fullscreen in window mode using your native resolution, that should eliminate vsync caused mouse lag; works like charm for me.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Run the Simple Borderless Window mod on Skyrim Nexus, force it to fullscreen in window mode using your native resolution, that should eliminate vsync caused mouse lag; works like charm for me.


Thx, I will look into it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeezuz*
> 
> I'm currently looking at the GTX 570 with the 2.5 gigs ram and the 6870 with the 2 gigs of ram. They both seem at least equivalent to the GTX 295 in the FPS department and will double or triple the amount of Vram so hopefully I won't have a problem with the full high res texture packs.
> 
> Anybody have any experience with either of these cards and running skyrim heavily modded to comment on the choice between one or the other. Does the game run smoothly with heavy textures mods and this amount of Vram? I've been on Nvidia cards ever since I've started gaming on Pc's and have heard horrible stories about AMD drivers, but that won't scare me away as I believe most of it is from ignorance or not doing enough research.


I can't comment on the 570 but I can give you an idea of the HD6870's performance. I own a XFX HD6870 1gb and I'm playing at 1920x1080. My performance remarks regarding running a heavily modified Skyrim on my sigrig, from earlier in this thread for your knowledge.

Quote:


> Originally posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I have every graphical mod from S.T.E.P (and then some), FXAA Injector, TESVAL, & Skyboost installed. I play with a modified ini (Ultra, Shadows on High, no AA, FXAA on, additional shadows and maximum distance for trees and grass).
> 
> Lowest I have hit after the initial loading phase is 40 FPS, normally sits around 50-60FPS (some pics with FRAPs enabled are below). I get the odd spike in Whiterun or when there's a snowstorm, but nothing turning the FXAA off can't fix (which can give an extra 5-10FPS depending on the area).


To be honest you shouldn't have any trouble running the game with either card, even with a 1gb version unless you want to use lots of Anti Aliasing, which isn't a neccessity because you can use FXAA.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeezuz*
> 
> Thanks would you happen to know if thats the 1 gig version or the 3 gig?


570 1.2 GB owner here. The 570 will give your far better performance then the 6870. The 570 is equal to the 6970 in most games. That being said, the 2.5Gb 570 has issues. I did my research when bying this cards and at the price point, you'd be better off either with a 6970 or a 1.5GB gtx 580. Take a look at the video portion of the for sale section here.

That being said, again, I'm out of vram with the texture mods so I know 1.5GB vram won't cut it either if your looking to go crazy with the textures..


----------



## Milamber

Same problem here with my GTX580's... VRAM is getting smashed and my next upgrade when Nvidia release their next cards will be 3GB if they are planning on making one.


----------



## tsm106

I've been working on making my version of Lightning from FF8 w/o using the facemask. It's close enough now I think.



VS


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I've been working on making my version of Lightning from FF8 w/o using the facemask. It's close enough now I think.
> 
> VS


----------



## BradleyW

I've decorated some parts of my home in Whiterun. Now when i go back to the guy who you can buy house decorating from, the option is no longer? (No, i've not decorated every room).

Please help.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yuck! That's one ugly dragon!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a feeling the humor would be lost on you kids. Get it here!! http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5518
Click to expand...

I am 41. I know who Randy Savage is and think that it's a funny mod, but you have to admit, Macho Man is one ugle mofo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeezuz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> My buddy has a single 570 on his Sandy rig (i5 2500) and he plays at almost Ultra at 60 FPS (Vsync). As far as I know, though, he doesn't have any texture mods running.
> As for selling your 295, I think I saw some on ebay starting bid $150 Buy now ~$190. I could be mistaken, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks would you happen to know if thats the 1 gig version or the 3 gig?
Click to expand...

I will ask him when I get a chance. I sent him a text.. .but he isn't the most responsive of people. Know a guy for 27 years, you think he'd answer his phone when you call.


----------



## ULAWE

Did you notice when you reach the heigh of vampirerism, that children will also attack you on sight, and once they attack you the guard attack the children lol. It's so glitchy


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I've been working on making my version of Lightning from FF8 w/o using the facemask. It's close enough now I think.


Wow! That is beautiful rendering. How come my people don't look like that? What mods and settings do I need for that kind of image? Currently the only mod I use is FXAA.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Wow! That is beautiful rendering. How come my people don't look like that? What mods and settings do I need for that kind of image? Currently the only mod I use is FXAA.


That is not a shot from skyrim.


----------



## BradleyW

I just upgraded descruction from novice casting to apprientice, but when i look at my fire on descruction, it is still ranked at Novice?
How do i even learn new descruction?


----------



## GeforceGTS

I think it just means you can now use novice level destruction spells, which you'll have to learn from scrolls or w/e? :l


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Wow! That is beautiful rendering. How come my people don't look like that? What mods and settings do I need for that kind of image? Currently the only mod I use is FXAA.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a shot from skyrim.
Click to expand...

This. It's pure CGI of the photorealistic kind from FF.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just upgraded descruction from novice casting to apprientice, but when i look at my fire on descruction, it is still ranked at Novice?
> How do i even learn new descruction?


Spell Tomes that you buy from Mages. Not all mages, mind you. The one in Dragonreach Hold can sell you some.
Quote:


> The player's skill level determines which Spell Tomes some merchants have available for sale. Specifically, merchants will begin selling apprentice tomes at 15, adept tomes at 40 and expert tomes at 65. The player unlocks Master level tomes through quests that become available at skill level of 90.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just upgraded descruction from novice casting to apprientice, but when i look at my fire on descruction, it is still ranked at Novice?
> How do i even learn new descruction?


You need to read Spell Tomes to learn new spells...Flames is the novice fire spell. The apprentice level one is Firebolt.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah that's what I meant, tomes


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I think it just means you can now use novice level destruction spells, which you'll have to learn from scrolls or w/e? :l


I could use Novice before the upgrade?
Can i buy new Descruction spells?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Ignore me, I've not slept much the last few days. Replace novice with apprentice and scrolls with tomes







I meant what the other guys said









But yeah you can buy tomes from some merchants or find them laying around..

May be useful

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrimestruction

scroll down and it has locations to buy them etc


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I've been working on making my version of Lightning from FF8 w/o using the facemask. It's close enough now I think.
> 
> VS


how do u customize hair and face? Noob here btw


----------



## Maian

I have a question:

I was fiddling with installing SkyUI a couple of weeks ago (before the official LAA patch from Bethsoft), and was installing the Skyrim Script Extender as well. I wasn't entirely sure if I could run it (SKSE) with the 4GB exe at the same time, so I went ahead and deleted the SKSE files and SkyUI files from my Skyrim folder. Everything's good, except for one thing. I now have a red overlay on the loading-screen objects. It's only on the objects, but it also affects the Skyrim Icon/Logo at the main menu. Anyone know what is causing this?

Example of what I'm referring to:


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I can't comment on the 570 but I can give you an idea of the HD6870's performance. I own a XFX HD6870 1gb and I'm playing at 1920x1080. My performance remarks regarding running a heavily modified Skyrim on my sigrig, from earlier in this thread for your knowledge.
> 
> To be honest you shouldn't have any trouble running the game with either card, even with a 1gb version unless you want to use lots of Anti Aliasing, which isn't a neccessity because you can use FXAA.


Wow that sounds real good im also using the mods from the step guide Plus a couple more I'll try lowering the AA settings . It's strange that the 1 gig cram makes such a difference compared to 892 MB. How satisfied are you with their driver support for skyrim?


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 570 1.2 GB owner here. The 570 will give your far better performance then the 6870. The 570 is equal to the 6970 in most games. That being said, the 2.5Gb 570 has issues. I did my research when bying this cards and at the price point, you'd be better off either with a 6970 or a 1.5GB gtx 580. Take a look at the video portion of the for sale section here.
> That being said, again, I'm out of vram with the texture mods so I know 1.5GB vram won't cut it either if your looking to go crazy with the textures..


Ok maybe I'll have to look at the 6970. Didn't know the 2 gig gtx 570 had issues, reading the reviews on newegg seems like the consensus is positive. Impressive to hear that you are filling up the 1.5 gig cram, I may just have to splurge and get that 7970 with 3 gigs
That way im set for the next couple years


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the help from all of you on the spell stuff. Repped to all.
Edit: Has anyone experienced lag when turing a corner quick? I get it now and again but once its loaded in, am fine.


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Same problem here with my GTX580's... VRAM is getting smashed and my next upgrade when Nvidia release their next cards will be 3GB if they are planning on making one.


Its really amazing that a game designed around the limitations of dated consoles is bringing current video cards to their knees. Kudos out to all the modders and their great work which have very much improved this already awesome game.


----------



## BradleyW

My vram with mods does not break 1.2GB?


----------



## Epyon415

Whats better as a thief? Dual daggers or dual sword or single sword. Wanting to get good stealth kills from behind.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epyon415*
> 
> Whats better as a thief? Dual daggers or dual sword or single sword. Wanting to get good stealth kills from behind.


It depends which perks you have, what your levels are etc. I decided to forgo my Daedric dagger in favor of a single sword because the sword with the 6x sneak attack perk was only doing about 100 damage less than the dagger with the 15x perk. (3000 vs 3100







) The sword is much more capable when not using sneak attacks, and this way I don't have to change my weapon very often.


----------



## OverClocker55

lol Im like uber noobing here







how do i get perks>


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lol Im like uber noobing here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i get perks>


Do you mean level up? Or active effects?
To level up, kill people. Once you reach a level, go on tab, then level up. Select an option, then a perk, then an option within that perk. (You will know what i mean by select an option when you get to it)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My vram with mods does not break 1.2GB?


Are you sure? Even with AA on? What mods do you have? I have TONS of them. I really need to start over at some point and manage them properly.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Is Skyrim Nexus acting weird for anyone else? Pics aren't loading, slow etc.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is Skyrim Nexus acting weird for anyone else? Pics aren't loading, slow etc.


It's not slow for me but the whole background is not loading at all.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are you sure? Even with AA on? What mods do you have? I have TONS of them. I really need to start over at some point and manage them properly.


Yeah i was running 8AA, 16AF and AO (High, Very High via NVCP).
Skyrim HD
Serious HD
NPC Clothes HD
Flora 2k
Water tex 1.9.2
FXAA Tool (Demanding)
HD smoke and embers
And all the other stuff like better females and all that.
I ran msi and played for a while at these settings, total max out in game options as well like all Ultra and sliders all the way to the end.

I saw 1190ish mb vram used on both cards so i don't know man....


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am 41. I know who Randy Savage is and think that it's a funny mod, but you have to admit, Macho Man is one ugle mofo.
> I will ask him when I get a chance. I sent him a text.. .but he isn't the most responsive of people. Know a guy for 27 years, you think he'd answer his phone when you call.


Cool thanks man.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Hrm, thanks.


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is Skyrim Nexus acting weird for anyone else? Pics aren't loading, slow etc.


Yeah I just noticed that too


----------



## OverClocker55

So Ive got a 45mins long gameplay uploading


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol. SMH.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5589

I've noticed a lot of The Witcher 2 content being ported over. They all look pretty good too.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

my G/F just bought me Skyrim tonight. I am wondering what tweaks should be used for better performance.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is Skyrim Nexus acting weird for anyone else? Pics aren't loading, slow etc.


I had this problem about 2 hours ago on the Nexus, but it's been fine for the past 45 minutes or so. It was prompting me to enter cPanel credentials or something for the images, but the pics are back up now. As for the site loading slow, that happens multiple times daily, it's just traffic... or the way the site is set up.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> my G/F just bought me Skyrim tonight. I am wondering what tweaks should be used for better performance.


SkyBoost r3 and/or TESVAL w/ SKSE loader.

Edit: Skyrim Nexus is perfect for me atm. IE9...

I've decorated some parts of my home in Whiterun. Now when i go back to the guy who you can buy house decorating from, the option is no longer? (No, i've not decorated every room).

Please help

Edit2: Oh i don't think it was between 8am and 8pm.... Never Mind!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've noticed a lot of The Witcher 2 content being ported over. They all look pretty good too.


I have Triss's armour on my character. Really good quality set. Creator is updating it within the next couple of days too.


----------



## BradleyW

I have triss black Armor but i don't know if there is a console command for it....which i would like.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Epyon415

focusing on just ones that relate. I have several points in sneaking and a few in one-hand. took the thief stone. Guess I will try 1h sword for a bit and see.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have triss black Armor but i don't know if there is a console command for it....which i would like.


It's called wondrous armor. You can also make it at a forge or buy it from bits n pieces in solitude.


----------



## Acroma

Tired of looking at a floading 2h sword!?!? Well I was but not any more!

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5624


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> Tired of looking at a floading 2h sword!?!? Well I was but not any more!
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5624


Oh that is a sweet mod!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> Tired of looking at a floading 2h sword!?!? Well I was but not any more!
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5624
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is a sweet mod!
Click to expand...

how do i install mods? >Noob<


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Acroma*
> 
> Tired of looking at a floading 2h sword!?!? Well I was but not any more!
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5624
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is a sweet mod!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do i install mods? >Noob<
Click to expand...

The easiest way would be to use The Nexus Mod Mananger


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how do i install mods? >Noob<


Nexus Mod Manager: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4078


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how do i install mods? >Noob<


Most of the texture ones are just a simple unrar into the data/texture folder. There is usually a readme with the download, or there will be instruction right on the descriptions page of the mod explaining it. Or you can use a mod manager like Milamber pointed out.


----------



## OverClocker55

thanks +rep to all 3 of you helped me out installing atm


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> The easiest way would be to use The Nexus Mod Mananger


Agreed...but if you can handle unzipping a few files then I find you have better control over content if you install the mods manually. NMM is a great tool, don't get me wrong (and it is by far the easiest method)... installing manually just gives you more options in terms of mix and matching texture packs. I install everything manually and keep a backup of my DATA folder in case I mess something up.

Another thing that is helpful if you decide to go the manual route is a .dds plugin for Photoshop/Gimp... this will allow you to open up texture files and view them prior to installation; which is great when modders fail to provide pictures for every texture in the pack.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Agreed...but if you can handle unzipping a few files then I find you have better control over content if you install the mods manually. NMM is a great tool, don't get me wrong (and it is by far the easiest method)... installing manually just gives you more options in terms of mix and matching texture packs. I install everything manually and keep a backup of my DATA folder in case I mess something up.
> Another thing that is helpful if you decide to go the manual route is a .dds plugin for Photoshop/Gimp... this will allow you to open up texture files and view them prior to installation; which is great when modders fail to provide pictures for every texture in the pack.


It's the ease of activating/deactivating with a simple double click that makes me download everything through the NMM. Built in download manager, lets you know when there are updates to mods you have installed. I dunno, seems the easiest to me.


----------



## OverClocker55

I cant figure out how to install any mods(


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I cant figure out how to install any mods(


Here's one way:




Little edit to that. With the latest version of NMM, it actually will place the newly downloaded MOD among the others installed, listed alphabetically.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I cant figure out how to install any mods(


Honestly I would just unzip them and drop them into your install folder. Mods will either go in the main game directory or the Data folder (and respective subfolder).


----------



## OverClocker55

To Hard. Sticking to Un Modded....


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> To Hard. Sticking to Un Modded....










If that's too hard for you...well..I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's too hard for you...well..I'm at a loss for words.










Chillax Im 14 and this would be my first mod







Ill go watch more tutorials


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chillax Im 14 and this would be my first mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go watch more tutorials


Age is no excuse.







What type of mod are you trying to install? (Retex, script etc.)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chillax Im 14 and this would be my first mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go watch more tutorials


It was just how quickly you were willing to give up. I'm not even a person who has modded any other game. Well, maybe downloading and using a trainer for GTA IV, but that's about it. I found the ease of installing mods to this game, awesome. And I'm a 40 year old man.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chillax Im 14 and this would be my first mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill go watch more tutorials


Oh, to be 14 again...


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I dont wanna mess anything up Imm try again


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Oh, to be 14 again...


inorite?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Oh, to be 14 again...










Are you going to hate on me again?


----------



## Tnt6200

It seems the giants have met their match.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Oh, to be 14 again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U gonna hate on me again?
Click to expand...

I'm 15. Also, I'm not trying to harp on you or anything, but I think you should take a look at this.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Agreed...but if you can handle unzipping a few files then I find you have better control over content if you install the mods manually. NMM is a great tool, don't get me wrong (and it is by far the easiest method)... installing manually just gives you more options in terms of mix and matching texture packs. I install everything manually and keep a backup of my DATA folder in case I mess something up.
> Another thing that is helpful if you decide to go the manual route is a .dds plugin for Photoshop/Gimp... this will allow you to open up texture files and view them prior to installation; which is great when modders fail to provide pictures for every texture in the pack.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the ease of activating/deactivating with a simple double click that makes me download everything through the NMM. Built in download manager, lets you know when there are updates to mods you have installed. I dunno, seems the easiest to me.
Click to expand...

Ya, like I said, NMM is by far the easiest and most convenient installation method; however, it doesn't give you much control at all over what is installed and what is not, and it overwrites textures depending on mod load order. Once I have a texture installed I have no need to uninstall it because I know I like it... and add-on mods can be disabled with a simple unclick of the .esp file. The only real advantage NMM has for me is the notification of updates... and that takes the fun out of browsing Nexus every day









As a side note, I now have over 4.2GB of mods installed for this beast of a game!


----------



## tsm106

*THIS IS SPARTA!*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Ya, like I said, NMM is by far the easiest and most convenient installation method; however, it doesn't give you much control at all over what is installed and what is not, and it overwrites textures depending on mod load order. Once I have a texture installed I have no need to uninstall it because I know I like it... and add-on mods can be disabled with a simple unclick of the .esp file. The only real advantage NMM has for me is the notification of updates... and that takes the fun out of browsing Nexus every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I now have over 4.2GB of mods installed for this beast of a game!


The tracking section on SN shows updates for you. As soon as a mod on your tracking list updates, it rises to the top of the list. You may already know this.

My texture folder sits at 6.76GB right now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have triss black Armor but i don't know if there is a console command for it....which i would like.


Try the following:

help wonderous "0"

If it brings up a list of item IDs for Wonderous Armour write them all down and then type in the following

player.additem ITEMID "1"

Replace ITEMID with the code for the item, "1" is the amount of items you want (so put a 2 there if you want two instead).


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> help wonderous "0"
> 
> If it brings up a list of item IDs for Wonderous Armour write them all down and then type in the following
> 
> player.additem ITEMID "1"
> 
> Replace ITEMID with the code for the item, "1" is the amount of items you want (so put a 2 there if you want two instead).


That doesn't bring up anything.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> help wonderous "0"
> 
> If it brings up a list of item IDs for Wonderous Armour write them all down and then type in the following
> 
> player.additem ITEMID "1"
> 
> Replace ITEMID with the code for the item, "1" is the amount of items you want (so put a 2 there if you want two instead).
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't bring up anything.
Click to expand...

Here:

Quote:


> I found it in the console type: help wondrous 0 and it will display the ID
> 
> CODE:
> xx001000
> xx001001
> xx001002
> 
> unfortunately, you need to know advanced chinese algebra to find the value of x...
> 
> or, you can do what I do, and guess until your professor feels bad for you and passes you on the curve!
> 
> here are my values: (probably won't work for you)
> 18001000 >top
> 18001001 >boots
> 18001002 >gloves


Quote:


> @karaigamer Actually, the xx in front should be the number that the mod is in order in your plugins. In other words, if you're using NMM, when you look at the "Plugins" tab, if you find the TrissStandalone.esp and on the right side, there's a column labeled "Load Order". The 2 digit value there corresponds to the xx in the ID. That's also why all the ID's that came with the base game started with 00, as the load order value for Skyrim.esm is 00.


So take the load order and then add the ITEM ID after it and that should be the item ID for it.


----------



## Milamber

Just reached level 32 and I've done 4 main quests! I have 120 hrs all up! Also discovered a new region bottom left of skyrim, its full of waterfalls and cool rock faces!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just reached level 32 and I've done 4 main quests! I have 120 hrs all up! Also discovered a new region bottom left of skyrim, its full of waterfalls and cool rock faces!
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Awesome Milamber, I've got like 180 in, and my highest right now is 37, bout to pop 38. I might have to check that area out later today.


----------



## turrican9

Some Skyrim results (Both Systems are same everything else. I just switched motherboards and CPU cooler. Same Windows install. And yeah, these are not the latest Beta drivers from Nvidia, which are Optimized for Skyrim. These are the beta - 285.79 drivers (I think these too are optimized for Skyrim). This was just to compare the two CPU frequencies.):

*[email protected], Gigabyte GA-P35 DS3R, 6GB Crucial Ballistix PC [email protected] 5-5-5-15, GTX [email protected]/2430*



*[email protected], ASUS P5Q-E, 6GB Crucial Ballistix PC [email protected] 6-5-6-15, GTX [email protected]/2430*



BTW: Using Skyboost to improve FPS in both tests

This is my secondary rig. Not the one I usually play on. This was just to show how my Q9650 scaled Skyrim when it was brought 600MHz up from 3.6GHz to 4.2GHz.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Right. CPU scaling. My cpu usage never exceeds 40% @ 3.7GHz. Explain that.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Right. CPU scaling. My cpu usage never exceeds 40% @ 3.7GHz. Explain that.


Clearly Skyrim scales with CPU speed. Probably 40% because it is only using two cores.

Oblivion is also very CPU dependant. In fact, going from a [email protected] to a Sandy made it so that Oblivion ran constant 60FPS all the time. Q9650 had dips down in the 30-ish. Also, the Q9650 did not scale when going from 3 to 4GHz. So it must be something with the architecture of Sandy. In fact, I got the same FPS using a GTX 260 VS a GTX 570 in Oblivion. CPU was the limiting factor.


----------



## Milamber

I wonder if I should up my overclock from 4.5ghz? My cores are around 45 to 60%.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I wonder if I should up my overclock from 4.5ghz? My cores are around 45 to 60%.
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I don't think going from 4.5GHz to 4.7 or 4.8GHz will give you much. But hey, more is better


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I wonder if I should up my overclock from 4.5ghz?


this ain't underclock.net


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> this ain't underclock.net


Sure isn't. This is:

www.underclock.net


----------



## Emu105

So i see healing is stuck on my right hand, what gives!! i cant duel cast anything other then healing -.- ive google and nothing has worked help guys!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> So i see healing is stuck on my right hand, what gives!! i cant duel cast anything other then healing -.- ive google and nothing has worked help guys!


Select your healing and make sure LR or RL is set. You might need to upgrade the restoration perk for dual mode possibly?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Ya, like I said, NMM is by far the easiest and most convenient installation method; however, it doesn't give you much control at all over what is installed and what is not, and it overwrites textures depending on mod load order. Once I have a texture installed I have no need to uninstall it because I know I like it... and add-on mods can be disabled with a simple unclick of the .esp file. The only real advantage NMM has for me is the notification of updates... and that takes the fun out of browsing Nexus every day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, I now have over 4.2GB of mods installed for this beast of a game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tracking section on SN shows updates for you. As soon as a mod on your tracking list updates, it rises to the top of the list. You may already know this.
> 
> My texture folder sits at 6.76GB right now.
Click to expand...

Actually I had no clue, thanks +REP


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try the following:
> 
> help wonderous "0"
> 
> If it brings up a list of item IDs for Wonderous Armour write them all down and then type in the following
> 
> player.additem ITEMID "1"
> 
> Replace ITEMID with the code for the item, "1" is the amount of items you want (so put a 2 there if you want two instead).
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't bring up anything.
Click to expand...

Here's what I posted to Bradley a few posts ago. The command to get the ID's is help wondrous 4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have triss black Armor but i don't know if there is a console command for it....which i would like.
> 
> 
> 
> It's called wondrous armor. You can also make it at a forge or buy it from bits n pieces in solitude.
Click to expand...


----------



## grishkathefool

RE: NMM - I went to install it and the SKSE thing and Malewarebytes didn't like them! So I figured what the heck, it's not that big a deal to manually install the mods I want.

RE: CPU Scaling - Milamber, I have a normal 2500 Sandy at stock settings and I get 74+ FPS with Vsync off at Ultra settings, 2K mod, and FXAA running. I use Vsync, though and never drop below 60FPS. And I only have a 560 Ti SLI set up, not your 580 SLI!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The command to get the ID's is help wondrous 4


Heaven forbid, I spelt the word differently. All that drama over an extra "e".









And you can use 0 for a more general search.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Heaven forbid, I spelt the word differently. All that drama over an extra "e".


Instead of getting childish, maybe you should just say oh, I misspelled it. You know, it's pretty frustrating when someone is inputting the wrong script over and over you know...


----------



## grishkathefool

Girls, let's not fight!

I think that the console shows you what 0, 1, 2, 3, and 4 mean. But I can't remember them and couldn't find it at the wiki.


----------



## BradleyW

What's the console for a better camera system to take good shots of my player?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Instead of getting childish, maybe you should just say oh, I misspelled it. You know, it's pretty frustrating when someone is inputting the wrong script over and over you know...


There was nothing childish about it. Maybe you're reading it wrong. Please check punctuation.

Or maybe you missed the drama that got removed when that idiot decided to start throwing himself around the internet, dictating how other people should or shouldn't help others on a public forum.

Either way what's done is done. You want to carry on? Be my guest. I can do this all night long if needs be.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the console for a better camera system to take good shots of my player?


TFC will toggle free camera mode, but your character disappears for the time you are in the mode; that is the only option I know of other than toggling 3rd person view and rotating the camera (which only works if your weapon is sheathed).

Check this out for a list of other useful console commands: Console Commands


----------



## Simca

Hmm..ENB series does interesting things to TESV.exe (screenshot is not TESV.exe)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What's the console for a better camera system to take good shots of my player?
> 
> 
> 
> TFC will toggle free camera mode, but your character disappears for the time you are in the mode; that is the only option I know of other than toggling 3rd person view and rotating the camera (which only works if your weapon is sheathed).
> 
> Check this out for a list of other useful console commands: Console Commands
Click to expand...

TFC 1 is the command you want, otherwise it wont pause the game for mid action shots.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> TFC will toggle free camera mode, but your character disappears for the time you are in the mode; that is the only option I know of other than toggling 3rd person view and rotating the camera (which only works if your weapon is sheathed).
> Check this out for a list of other useful console commands: Console Commands


I've seen people with their weapons out but the camera is in front of them.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> TFC will toggle free camera mode, but your character disappears for the time you are in the mode; that is the only option I know of other than toggling 3rd person view and rotating the camera (which only works if your weapon is sheathed).
> Check this out for a list of other useful console commands: Console Commands
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen people with their weapons out but the camera in front of them.
Click to expand...

tfc 1

then tm to hide console.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Yeah you need to switch to third person view, then TFC 1 in console, if you don't switch to third person first you won't see your character.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> I've seen people with their weapons out but the camera in front of them.


Are you after the mod, or the command for screenshots?

TFC 1 is for freecam screenshots. Just make sure you're in third person when you hit the console. You will need to exit the console once it's initiated to take screenshots and move the camera around.

There is/was also a mod for a camera rotation while you have your weapon out on the Nexus.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> TFC 1 is the command you want, otherwise it wont pause the game for mid action shots.


Alright, works great! Thanks!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> After you after the mod, or the command for screenshots?
> 
> TFC 1 is for freecam screenshots. Just make sure you're in third person when you hit the console. You will need to exit the console once it's initiated to take screenshots and move the camera around.
> 
> *There is/was also a mod for a camera rotation while you have your weapon out on the Nexus.*


I just hold the "F" key


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I just hold the "F" key


I use a control pad.







Not sure if it's even possible to do that with a control pad is it?

Might try holding in the right analogue stick later and see if that does it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I use a control pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's even possible to do that with a control pad is it?
> 
> Might try holding in the right analogue stick later and see if that does it.


If you have a button that flips from third person to first person, that'll be the one to hold


----------



## BradleyW

Thank you ACHILEE5, I've not tried holding down "F".
Do you have any images that you can post at all?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thank you ACHILEE5, I've not tried holding down "F".
> Do you have any images that you can post at all?


I can give you my save file, and you can have a look for your self


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I can give you my save file, and you can have a look for your self


You know the email.....

hehehe....


----------



## Simca

Ehhh...TESV is making me lag horribly..I think TESV has the ENB Series mod in it while my Borderless Window Mode version doesn't..huge difference in lag..but at the same time I think more mods are enabled on TESV version..wth is going on..hmm..Might need to hurry and get more RAM..


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN*
> 
> The only bug I've experience in 1.2 are the glitching dragons; I've seen some fly backwards, stay flying but in one spot, or zip around at incredible speed. I just pretend they're on Red Bull.
> I quoted this again from a couple pages ago, I didn't get an answer for it.


Maybe your problem is since you have your CPU overclocked the game is running faster? Like you're OC is 1.5x faster then stock, so the game is 1.5x faster then usual?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*
> 
> Maybe your problem is since you have your CPU overclocked the game is running faster? Like you're OC is 1.5x faster then stock, so the game is 1.5x faster then usual?


??


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> If you have a button that flips from third person to first person, that'll be the one to hold


Just tried it.

It works but you have to hold down the right analogue stick and use the left analogue stick to rotate (left and right) and zoom in and out (up and down).

Thanks for the nudge in the right direction.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Just tried it.
> 
> It works but you have to hold down the right analogue stick and use the left analogue stick to rotate (left and right) and zoom in and out (up and down).
> 
> Thanks for the nudge in the right direction.


Sweet


----------



## BradleyW

Done. You can remove it now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ehhh...TESV is making me lag horribly..I think TESV has the ENB Series mod in it while my Borderless Window Mode version doesn't..huge difference in lag..but at the same time I think more mods are enabled on TESV version..wth is going on..hmm..Might need to hurry and get more RAM..


I found the ENB Series Patch had bad performance for me also. I ended up just removing it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Done. You can remove it now.


It can stay! It's not like it matters









The horse died as we both fell off of the cliff


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ehhh...TESV is making me lag horribly..I think TESV has the ENB Series mod in it while my Borderless Window Mode version doesn't..huge difference in lag..but at the same time I think more mods are enabled on TESV version..wth is going on..hmm..Might need to hurry and get more RAM..
> 
> 
> 
> I found the ENB Series Patch had bad performance for me also. I ended up just removing it.
Click to expand...

That sucks. I actually really like the day time lighting on the ENB series, but I find the night lighting to actually be awful. So much saturation in the sky. Turns enhanced sky into a red ball of poo and a black sun. What the heck is that? Where are the stars? So dark...


----------



## BradleyW

Just tried your Save, and removed the lovely Armor.......muahaha!
You have some really good items. Also where do you take the unusual gem for appriesal????


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just tried your Save, and removed the lovely Armor.......muahaha!
> You have some really good items. Also where do you take the unusual gem for appriesal????


You take it to:


Spoiler: Quest Info



The merchant in the Rat Way in Riften (Thieves Guild hideout). There you will receive the quest to find the others (24 in total) - they're called the Stone of Barenziah or something.


----------



## Cmoney

Nice, a new version of SkyUI is up that includes containers/barter menu and the magic menu.... now they only have the favorites menu next (which I already have a mod for anyways).









http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3863

EDIT: I am absolutely loving the way they put together the magic and container menus... if you SKSE installed this mod is a must have now!


----------



## Maian

Sweet! I love SkyUI, and I use the Celtic Icon theme as I feel it fits better with the world.


----------



## Simca

See..the sky is way too saturated at night and the moon is completely black.

That sucks. I found out why I was lagging though. My TESV is 2GB limited. Had to use the 4GB launcher and that allows ENB to be enabled. HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE FPS difference lol.

I just wish something could be done about the moon in the ENB series. Also the difference between SSAO on and off is enormous. ENB Is not worth having with SSAO Off.

But the moon is black....ugh...............


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> See..the sky is way too saturated at night and the moon is completely black.
> That sucks. I found out why I was lagging though. My TESV is 2GB limited. Had to use the 4GB launcher and that allows ENB to be enabled. HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE FPS difference lol.
> I just wish something could be done about the moon in the ENB series. Also the difference between SSAO on and off is enormous. ENB Is not worth having with SSAO Off.
> But the moon is black....ugh...............


Is your Skyrim updated? The latest Bethesda patch added the Large Address Aware flag to the TESV.exe, making it 4GB limited instead of 2GB. You shouldn't have to run the 4GB-mod.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Just tried your Save, and removed the lovely Armor.......muahaha!
> You have some really good items. Also where do you take the unusual gem for appraisal????


Cool, it worked! She's a cutie!
You got her naked







You only just met









That save is from my second play through!
And isn't as good as my first play through, because I'm not so "searching ever thing" this time


----------



## tsm106

Here's some new mods that I wanted to share:

Anti-Idle NPC's
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5527

Horse Whistle Running
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5528

Alchemy Labs in Taverns
http://www.curse.com/mods/skyrim/countrytaverns-alchemylabs

Btw, for unusual gem, you need to start the Thieves Guild main quest for access to Vex in the Flagoon.


----------



## Simca

ENB is really love hate. You love certain things about it and you hate some things about it. It makes light really REALLY important where as before it wasn't so important. In town, the front doors of homes and places are lit up well because raging fires are nearby. Everywhere else is darker. I actually like that. The downside is that during the day the sun is blasting everything and makes everything look ultra bright and washed out. The clouds look amazing though. So many things changed that I didn't want changed though...I'm not sure if the benefits are worth the down sides.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Cool, it worked! She's a cutie!
> You got her naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only just met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That save is from my second play through!
> And isn't as good as my first play through, because I'm not so "searching ever thing" this time


I had to just rip that Armor and throw her onto the bed!

Since using your save my game is lagging more lol. I think i need to restart the computer. It happenes.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Cool, it worked! She's a cutie!
> You got her naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You only just met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That save is from my second play through!
> And isn't as good as my first play through, because I'm not so "searching ever thing" this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I had to just rip that Armor and throw her onto the bed!*
> 
> Since using your save my game is lagging more lol. I think i need to restart the computer. It happenes.
Click to expand...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*


I would do the same with Cat Woman if i could.


----------



## c0nnection




----------



## BradleyW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUztQNIbEaE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4ILqW9Xroo&feature=related


----------



## Erick Silver

Who thought that Macho Man Randy Savage would make a good dragon?????


----------



## grishkathefool

*@ACHILLES* - My horse and I killed a dragon last night! The dragon was preoccupied attacking my companion, the horse was going pimp on him along with me and we took him down!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Also where do you take the unusual gem for appriesal????


Riften... there is a dude when you walk in that will send you the right direction.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ENB is really love hate. You love certain things about it and you hate some things about it. It makes light really REALLY important where as before it wasn't so important. In town, the front doors of homes and places are lit up well because raging fires are nearby. Everywhere else is darker. I actually like that. The downside is that during the day the sun is blasting everything and makes everything look ultra bright and washed out. The clouds look amazing though. So many things changed that I didn't want changed though...I'm not sure if the benefits are worth the down sides.


If you're happy with everything else except daytime brightness, open up your enbseries ini file and change this line:

DirectLightingIntensityDay=x

If yours is at 3.5 for example, try 3.0 and so on until you are happy.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *@ACHILLES* - My horse and I killed a dragon last night! The dragon was preoccupied attacking my companion, the horse was going pimp on him along with me and we took him down!
> .


I was riding about. When I got ambushed by some magic dude! So I jumped off of my horse and pulled my sword, but my horse had already killed him!
So I then looted the dude! Looked up and my horse was up the road! And when I got to it, it had killed another one


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ENB is really love hate. You love certain things about it and you hate some things about it. It makes light really REALLY important where as before it wasn't so important. In town, the front doors of homes and places are lit up well because raging fires are nearby. Everywhere else is darker. I actually like that. The downside is that during the day the sun is blasting everything and makes everything look ultra bright and washed out. The clouds look amazing though. So many things changed that I didn't want changed though...I'm not sure if the benefits are worth the down sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're happy with everything else except daytime brightness, open up your enbseries ini file and change this line:
> 
> DirectLightingIntensityDay=x
> 
> If yours is at 3.5 for example, try 3.0 and so on until you are happy.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *@ACHILLES* - My horse and I killed a dragon last night! The dragon was preoccupied attacking my companion, the horse was going pimp on him along with me and we took him down!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, right. Forgot I could do that, maybe I'll play with the settings a bit. Usually doesn't work well for me when I try but...whatever.
> 
> I was riding about. When I got ambushed by some magic dude! So I jumped off of my horse and pulled my sword, but my horse had already killed him!
> So I then looted the dude! Looked up and my horse was up the road! And when I got to it, it had killed another one
Click to expand...

What a bauss horse.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> ***. Who thought that Macho Man Randy Savage would make a good dragon?????


LOL, I saw that too. Must have been inebriated while modding.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I was riding about. When I got ambushed by some magic dude! So I jumped off of my horse and pulled my sword, but my horse had already killed him!
> So I then looted the dude! Looked up and my horse was up the road! And when I got to it, it had killed another one


Your horse is looking at you and saying: "I didn't like him so I kicked him in the face :3"


----------



## turrican9

I'm messing around with my secondary system and Skyrim. This is a [email protected], 6GB RAM and have used a GTX 260 until now. Just for fun I threw in my Sapphire Radeon HD5770 1GB card. Mostly interested in comparing it to my overclocked XFX GTX 260 Core 216 black edition...

So I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, downloaded the latest Catalyst 11.12 WHQL drivers, then installed the card and drivers.

Now here is the deal... The game now has severe microstuttering. Even if I have 40 - 60FPS... This did not happen on the GTX 260. I have also tried the 12.1 Preview Catalyst drivers. Same problem..

Is there something going on with ATI cards and Skyrim here?? It feels almost like the Microstuttering in Fallout 3, new Vegas and Oblivion. There was fixes for these games though.

I have no microstuttering in my GTX 260 or GTX 570 (Primary systems card).


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I'm messing around with my secondary system and Skyrim. This is a [email protected], 6GB RAM and have used a GTX 260 until now. Just for fun I threw in my Sapphire Radeon HD5770 1GB card. Mostly interested in comparing it to my overclocked XFX GTX 260 Core 216 black edition...
> 
> So I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers, downloaded the latest Catalyst 11.12 WHQL drivers, then installed the card and drivers.
> 
> Now here is the deal... The game now has severe microstuttering. Even if I have 40 - 60FPS... This did not happen on the GTX 260. I have also tried the 12.1 Preview Catalyst drivers. Same problem..
> 
> Is there something going on with ATI cards and Skyrim here?? It feels almost like the Microstuttering in Fallout 3, new Vegas and Oblivion. There was fixes for these games though.
> 
> I have no microstuttering in my GTX 260 or GTX 570 (Primary systems card).


Anytime you go from Nvidia to ATI or vice versa there are usually driver issues. My suggestion would be to remove all drivers with DriverSweeper and CCleaner a few times (in safe mode)... then install the drivers for the card you want. Repeat the same process to switch back.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Anytime you go from Nvidia to ATI or vice versa there are usually driver issues. My suggestion would be to remove all drivers with DriverSweeper and CCleaner a few times (in safe mode)... then install the drivers for the card you want. Repeat the same process to switch back.


Thanks. I've done it and reinstalled the 12.1 preview drivers. The game still feels very laggy and has microstuttering VS GTX 260, even though it sits between 40 - 60FPS.. I can imagine people who are used to this won't notice as much, but I clearly am experiencing this coming from my Nvidia cards...

The game simply runs terrible on the 5770 compared to the GTX 260. Even though the 5770 has about the same FPS VS the GTX 260. It just feels laggy and microstutters...


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I found the ENB Series Patch had bad performance for me also. I ended up just removing it.


Same thing happened to me. I don't know if it was due to being right at the limit of my vramand enb making me gover. Everytime I installed it i had a horrible lag mess and removing the enb would not fix it. Had to reinstall the entire game to get it to work properly.i gave up on it after the third time


----------



## Sethy666

Anything new on the Creation Kit? That front has gone a lil quiet.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ehhh...TESV is making me lag horribly..I think TESV has the ENB Series mod in it while my Borderless Window Mode version doesn't..huge difference in lag..but at the same time I think more mods are enabled on TESV version..wth is going on..hmm..Might need to hurry and get more RAM..


I gave up on ENB last week, managed to create a decent palette to balance natural tones with dark nights, but SSAO rips the performance out of my PC and to be honest its not worth the payoff in performance. I posted my config on here, if you want to try that....

If you prefer natural tones with injFX then use these one I made,

injFX: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/810#post_16121376

ENB:http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/770#post_16112802


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> The game simply runs terrible on the 5770 compared to the GTX 260. Even though the 5770 has about the same FPS VS the GTX 260. It just feels laggy and microstutters...


I honestly never had a problem running the game on HD5770's. I could run them in CrossFireX, or single, and performance was great for what the are.


----------



## EVILNOK

When you instal mods that require the SKSE ( Skyrim script extender) do you need to launch Skyrim from the SKSE every time?


----------



## Simca

Boris Yawhatshisface has stated that ATI has certain bugs and whatnot. It's best to stay up to date with the ENB Series files if you're using them as each one fixes more and more bugs.

If you're not using ENB files, I noticed the Skyrim HD 2k textures REAAAAAAAAAALLY destroyed me in terms of performance. Before I installed it I was smooth sailing at 60FPS.

After installing it. smh, nightmare. I need more RAM to use the textures on 2k instead of 1k.

I ran the game at ~20FPS on my 4870 which was about a 5770 (actually better than a 5770).

Also, I tried Millamber's settings and it made everything purple and it made me crash instantly.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> When you instal mods that require the SKSE ( Skyrim script extender) do you need to launch Skyrim from the SKSE every time?


I believe you do, yes.

I have a shortcut to it set to administrator privelages on my desktop.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> When you instal mods that require the SKSE ( Skyrim script extender) do you need to launch Skyrim from the SKSE every time?


Yes.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Boris Yawhatshisface has stated that ATI has certain bugs and whatnot. It's best to stay up to date with the ENB Series files if you're using them as each one fixes more and more bugs.
> 
> If you're not using ENB files, I noticed the Skyrim HD 2k textures REAAAAAAAAAALLY destroyed me in terms of performance. Before I installed it I was smooth sailing at 60FPS.
> 
> After installing it. smh, nightmare. I need more RAM to use the textures on 2k instead of 1k.
> 
> I ran the game at ~20FPS on my 4870 which was about a 5770 (actually better than a 5770).
> 
> Also, I tried Millamber's settings and it made everything purple and it made me crash instantly.


That happens when you dont remove ENB properly. Make sure you cleanout all ENB files. The links I listed have screenshots with them and others have used it without any drama.

Did you also edit your ini files so it references your GPU and not my GTX580?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Boris Yawhatshisface has stated that ATI has certain bugs and whatnot. It's best to stay up to date with the ENB Series files if you're using them as each one fixes more and more bugs.
> 
> If you're not using ENB files, I noticed the Skyrim HD 2k textures REAAAAAAAAAALLY destroyed me in terms of performance. Before I installed it I was smooth sailing at 60FPS.
> 
> After installing it. smh, nightmare. I need more RAM to use the textures on 2k instead of 1k.
> 
> I ran the game at ~20FPS on my 4870 which was about a 5770 (actually better than a 5770).
> 
> Also, I tried Millamber's settings and it made everything purple and it made me crash instantly.
> 
> 
> 
> That happens when you dont remove ENB properly. Make sure you cleanout all ENB files. The links I listed have screenshots with them and others have used it without any drama.
> 
> Did you also edit your ini files so it references your GPU and not my GTX580?
Click to expand...

Errrr..nope! lol.

I decided to stick it out with ENB a bit longer, maybe mess with the settings.

I'm having a problem with the new SkyUI though.

When I go to a manikin to try and put armor on it..I press R to give it items in my inventory (not worn obv) and it's just not working. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Cmoney

I don't know if this is a spoiler but I will spoiler it just in case










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



While testing some new mods with the TIM (toggle immortal mode) on I discovered that if you get your head chopped off then this is what happens.. LOL The best part is that if you console "sexchange" twice then it will put your head back on, but you have a huge cut in your neck from where your head was severed. The bad part is that if this happens there is no way to reverse it... I don't play with TIM mode on unless testing, but I thought it was funny... BTW, I was testing a second follower mod, thus the two people standing behind my character.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Errrr..nope! lol.
> I decided to stick it out with ENB a bit longer, maybe mess with the settings.
> I'm having a problem with the new SkyUI though.
> When I go to a manikin to try and put armor on it..I press R to give it items in my inventory (not worn obv) and it's just not working. Anyone else having this problem?


One of my links has ENB with an optimized skyrimprefs.ini so it runs fast


----------



## OverClocker55

I'll seek you out.


----------



## FauxFox

The uprising has begun! oh no!

I blame the stormcloaks.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i get the the place where the Mages go to learn magic? I get so far but a town is in the way.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do i get the the place where the Mages go to learn magic? I get so far but a town is in the way.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You have to show the person guarding the bridge your magical ability. If you don't have any of the required spells you can just use a shout.


----------



## EVILNOK

I noticed a lot of people using the FXAA post process injector mod so I wanted to try it out. It looks like its been removed from Skyrim Nexus though. Is there another mod that does the same thing or maybe the name of the mod was changed? Any ideas?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to show the person guarding the bridge your magical ability. If you don't have any of the required spells you can just use a shout.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There is no bridge. Instead there is a massive town called Windheld.


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bridge. Instead there is a massive town called Windheld.


The College is in Wintherhold.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You have to show the person guarding the bridge your magical ability. If you don't have any of the required spells you can just use a shout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bridge. Instead there is a massive town called Windheld.
Click to expand...

Go to Winterhold. When you get there just follow the path through the town and you can't miss it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Go to Winterhold. When you get there just follow the path through the town and you can't miss it.


I can't get there. Windheld is in the way.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't get there. Windheld is in the way.


Get a ride in the horse drawn cart


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I can't get there. Windheld is in the way.




The blue marker is on the college.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @OverCloker55
> 
> Is there any reason why you posted a ROG logo in this thread?


Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> @OverCloker55
> 
> Is there any reason why you posted a ROG logo in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry wrong thread
Click to expand...

lol, happens to all of us at some stage.... I thought you may have taken an arrow to the knee


----------



## tsm106

I wonder how Skyrim will play on some 7970s...


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wonder how Skyrim will play on some 7970s...


Fine?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wonder how Skyrim will play on some 7970s...


Is ther any particular aspect you where wondering about?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wonder how Skyrim will play on some 7970s...
> 
> 
> 
> Is ther any particular aspect you where wondering abpout?
Click to expand...

Brute force. The coding is crap, so I wonder how pure power would translate into possibly decent frames.


----------



## Milamber

I wish you guys could see Skyrim in 3D... it's like the movie avatar but in Skyrim world, the 3d is so good, the depth and immersion is insane









All you need is:


2x Nvidia GPU's
Nvision 3D Ready LCD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I noticed a lot of people using the FXAA post process injector mod so I wanted to try it out. It looks like its been removed from Skyrim Nexus though. Is there another mod that does the same thing or maybe the name of the mod was changed? Any ideas?


I listed mine on the other page.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I wish you guys could see Skyrim in 3D... it's like the movie avatar but in Skyrim world, the 3d is so good, the depth and immersion is insane


Now, your just being cruel...









BTW, is there any advantages / disadvantage in choosing a particular gender?

I note there are a lot of female characters being generated of late. Are they more nimble / quieter than their male counterparts or is it that they just look better?

All my toons have been male so far but if there are some good reasons to switch gender, I might try a new character.


----------



## iLLGT3

The disadvantage to not using a female character is not being able to use the disgusting, pathetic, giant ass/boob/body mods that you see on nexus.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ahh im getting a 7970"__ the moment ive been waiting for














saved since last christmas


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> The disadvantage to not using a female character is not being able to use the disgusting, pathetic, giant ass/boob/body mods that you see on nexus.


It's also kind of weird oggling yourself sorta... lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> I noticed a lot of people using the FXAA post process injector mod so I wanted to try it out. It looks like its been removed from Skyrim Nexus though. Is there another mod that does the same thing or maybe the name of the mod was changed? Any ideas?


Here you go bro:

FXAA INJECTOR


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> The disadvantage to not using a female character is not being able to use the disgusting, pathetic, giant ass/boob/body mods that you see on nexus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> The disadvantage to not using a female character is not being able to use the disgusting, pathetic, giant ass/boob/body mods that you see on nexus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's also kind of weird oggling yourself sorta... lol.
Click to expand...

lol, so there are no gaming implications for using a particular gender?


----------



## iLLGT3

In Oblivion, I believe females have a slightly better rating in speed, agility, and sneak by 5 points and it might have depended on race.

I just took a look thru my guide (I didn't buy it promise) and it seems like both genders have the same ratings.







It just depends on your race now.

Just read this in the guide,

"There are no differences between the males and females of a particular race; they share exactly the same set of starting skill values, spells, powers, and abilities. In short, you are free to create the character that most appeals to you without penalty."

So yes, strictly eye candy and boners.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> In Oblivion, I believe females have a slightly better rating in speed, agility, and sneak by 5 points and it might have depended on race.
> 
> I just took a look thru my guide (I didn't buy it promise) and it seems like both genders have the same ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just depends on your race now.
> 
> Just read this in the guide,
> 
> "There are no differences between the males and females of a particular race; they share exactly the same set of starting skill values, spells, powers, and abilities. In short, you are free to create the character that most appeals to you without penalty."


Thanks. I wont bother with a new character then,,, not for a set of boobies, anyway


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wonder how Skyrim will play on some 7970s...


probably overkill. my 470 is doing just fine maxing it out


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47*
> 
> probably overkill. *my 470 is doing just fine maxing it out*


You're doing it wrong.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> In Oblivion, I believe females have a slightly better rating in speed, agility, and sneak by 5 points and it might have depended on race.
> 
> I just took a look thru my guide (I didn't buy it promise) and it seems like both genders have the same ratings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just depends on your race now.
> 
> Just read this in the guide,
> 
> "There are no differences between the males and females of a particular race; they share exactly the same set of starting skill values, spells, powers, and abilities. In short, you are free to create the character that most appeals to you without penalty."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I wont bother with a new character then,,, not for a set of boobies, anyway
Click to expand...

Actually, there are differences in how abilities are weighted.

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Races

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I wonder how Skyrim will play on some 7970s...
> 
> 
> 
> probably overkill. my 470 is doing just fine maxing it out
Click to expand...

Yea ok sure, considering skyrim wasn't even compiled correctly from the publisher.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> The disadvantage to not using a female character is not being able to use the disgusting, pathetic, giant ass/boob/body mods that you see on nexus.


Not sure, my one character is male. As mentioned above, probably just the female mods for aesthetics.. I wish nvidia would release their next GPU's... I need more VRAM.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> The disadvantage to not using a female character is not being able to use the disgusting, pathetic, giant ass/boob/body mods that you see on nexus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, my one character is male. As mentioned above, probably just the female mods for aesthetics.. I wish nvidia would release their next GPU's... I need more VRAM.
Click to expand...

How about the 6GB 7970 that sapphire is putting out? :0


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> How about the 6GB 7970 that sapphire is putting out? :0


I need Nvidia 3D, once you have experienced it there is no going back to ATI... it's just too immersive. I will buy the biggest VRAM GPU Nvidia can throw at me once they release a model.

I wonder if Bethesda play Skyrim with mods?


----------



## =Tac=

Been a few weeks since last playing Skyrim, decided to restart fresh. Fresh install, all game saves erased, new batch of mods. Figured with the characters I've used that I see enough sides of Skryim to start over and take everything in however I feel like. Really going to free roam, no longer pursuing just a theif's path, werewolf, etc., going to just do whatever and enjoy the ride.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> How about the 6GB 7970 that sapphire is putting out? :0
> 
> 
> 
> I need Nvidia 3D, once you have experienced it there is no going back to ATI... it's just too immersive. I will buy the biggest VRAM GPU Nvidia can throw at me once they release a model.
> 
> I wonder if Bethesda play Skyrim with mods?
Click to expand...

Er, you can do 3D on AMD too.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Been a few weeks since last playing Skyrim, decided to restart fresh. Fresh install, all game saves erased, new batch of mods. Figured with the characters I've used that I see enough sides of Skryim to start over and take everything in however I feel like. Really going to free roam, no longer pursuing just a theif's path, werewolf, etc., going to just do whatever and enjoy the ride.


Sounds like a good plan! Enjoy the ride


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm stuck with GTS 450. Was looking at the GTX 560 448 and that puppy look sick


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> I noticed a lot of people using the FXAA post process injector mod so I wanted to try it out. It looks like its been removed from Skyrim Nexus though. Is there another mod that does the same thing or maybe the name of the mod was changed? Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go bro:
> 
> FXAA INJECTOR
Click to expand...

Just a heads up though, the newest version of the injector mod is 2.1, that link is for 2.0, which will not contain the latest presets that were just made available.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/fxaa-post-process-injector (this is the exe installation version, I have a copy of the manual installation version that I got from Nexus the other day if anyone is interested just PM me).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> How about the 6GB 7970 that sapphire is putting out? :0
> 
> 
> 
> I need Nvidia 3D, once you have experienced it there is no going back to ATI... it's just too immersive. I will buy the biggest VRAM GPU Nvidia can throw at me once they release a model.
> 
> I wonder if Bethesda play Skyrim with mods?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er, you can do 3D on AMD too.
Click to expand...

I'm aware of that, but not with a 3Dvision LCd I cant and Nvidia glasses.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Just a heads up though, the newest version of the injector mod is 2.1, that link is for 2.0, which will not contain the latest presets that were just made available.
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/fxaa-post-process-injector (this is the exe installation version, I have a copy of the manual installation version that I got from Nexus the other day if anyone is interested just PM me).


Thanks for that!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I wish you guys could see Skyrim in 3D... it's like the movie avatar but in Skyrim world, the 3d is so good, the depth and immersion is insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is:
> 
> 2x Nvidia GPU's
> Nvision 3D Ready LCD
> I listed mine on the other page.


I'm seriously looking into 3D gaming. I think 3D movies are a cheap gimmick but gaming is different.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys please take the TOS into consideration when posting here...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> The blue marker is on the college.


I know, i am at Windhelm and my blue marker is on the collage, just like your map. But if you look..to get to the collage i gotta go via windhelm right? Or do i have to go all the way around?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know, i am at Windhelm and my blue marker is on the collage, just like your map. But if you look..to get to the collage i gotta go via windhelm right? Or do i have to go all the way around?


Don't enter the city. Either go around it or pay the man with the cart to take you straight to winterhold.


----------



## turrican9

About the lag/frameskipping I'm experiencing on my HD5770 in Skyrim, even though I have 40 - 60FPS, well.. I've investigated and searched the www a bit...

Turns out this lag is only in first person, and not in third person. This also seems to be a common problem for ATI cards. I've tried every fix I could find, to no avail.

Again, my GTX 260 or GTX 570 does not have these problems. These problems seems to be ATI exclusive.


----------



## BradleyW

I now have an issue where the camera movement micro stutters, yet when i am running with my hand off the mouse, passing objects do not stutter.
How i turn off that mouse smooth stuff? It could be that....


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I now have an issue where the camera movement micro stutters, yet when i am running with my hand off the mouse, passing objects do not stutter.
> How i turn off that mouse smooth stuff? It could be that....


Go to my Documents/My Games/Skyrim. Open SkyrimPrefs.ini and search for bMouseAcceleration. Change this from bMouseAcceleration=1 to bMouseAcceleration=0


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> On another note, I have decided that my favourite place is Riften for landscape.


God, SO many places to visit in this game and not enough time!!! I have basically been in Whiterun area, up to the mage college and everything in between and I feel like even just that stretch of exploring was immense. I think it may take me a couple of years to actually visit all of the major cities!


----------



## Simca

You know, there are lots of mods for handsome guys in Skyrim. Nice skins and nude mods.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You know, there are lots of mods for handsome guys in Skyrim. Nice skins and nude mods.


Ummmm, ok???!!


----------



## _02

That nexus


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You know, there are lots of mods for handsome guys in Skyrim. Nice skins and nude mods.


Huh? :what:

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> 
> The blue marker is on the college.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, i am at Windhelm and my blue marker is on the collage, just like your map. But if you look..to get to the collage i gotta go via windhelm right? Or do i have to go all the way around?
Click to expand...

what they said. Don't enter the city. If you want to long travel, you have to go west of Windhelm, past the mill, all the way to that intersection, go northeast through the mountain pass then take the northern route to Winterhold. Look closely at that map. You'll see where the routes are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I know, i am at Windhelm and my blue marker is on the collage, just like your map. But if you look..to get to the collage i gotta go via windhelm right? Or do i have to go all the way around?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You know, there are lots of mods for handsome guys in Skyrim. Nice skins and nude mods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Ummmm, ok???!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Huh? :what:
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


From my understanding, Simca is a girl. She can do that. This is merely speculation though.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> About the lag/frameskipping I'm experiencing on my HD5770 in Skyrim, even though I have 40 - 60FPS, well.. I've investigated and searched the www a bit...
> 
> Turns out this lag is only in first person, and not in third person. This also seems to be a common problem for ATI cards. I've tried every fix I could find, to no avail.
> 
> Again, my GTX 260 or GTX 570 does not have these problems. These problems seems to be ATI exclusive.


What settings do you run with your 5770?? and what drivers, Thanks!


----------



## Unstableiser

I think it's a joke because there are lots of naked women mods but not any naked men mods


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I think it's a joke because there are lots of naked women mods but not any naked men mods


I just checked and it's definitely not a joke. I just wish I could "unsee" what I just saw.


----------



## Unstableiser

oooh!


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> What settings do you run with your 5770?? and what drivers, Thanks!


Here, and every slider at max for View distance. Appart from Distant land at High instead of Ultra. And did not select Object fade. Tried both CCC 11.12 and 12.1 Preview. Same thing in both.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I just checked and it's definitely not a joke. I just wish I could "unsee" what I just saw.


Well the female version was one of the first mods out, so it is only fair.

We're all human ;p


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There is no bridge. Instead there is a massive town called Windheld.


The College is in Winterhold (small broken city to the NE of Winterhold I think) where you meet the Destruction mage Fanadel (misspelled) at the entrance of the bridge to the college. She will ask you to show off a basic type of spell to gain entrance. If your speech or persuasion is high enough, you can get in without doing anything. If you are Dragonborn already, you can just let her see a shout.


----------



## Otterclock

fxaa injector gives me occasional game freezing (new and old versions). I was really hoping it wasn't that, because the game looks so much nicer with it, but I was fairly diligent in isolating it as the issue. Made me sad.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm surprised people have FXAA ticked on this site? I kinda ruins the image quality a bit compared to normal AA doesn't it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm surprised people have FXAA ticked on this site? I kinda ruins the image quality a bit compared to normal AA doesn't it?


I didn't like it. It reminded me of when people oversharpen digital photographs.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm surprised people have FXAA ticked on this site? I kinda ruins the image quality a bit compared to normal AA doesn't it?


For me it does, yeah. At least the game's built in one. The fxaa injector mod was nice though.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm surprised people have FXAA ticked on this site? I kinda ruins the image quality a bit compared to normal AA doesn't it?


Everyone has different opinions as to what looks good. I just started using FXAA injector and I like it. Then again I've seen some people using it and I hate the way their settings looks. Beauty is in the eye of the blah blah blah as they say...


----------



## Unstableiser

I use Milamber's version of the FXAA, although I turned off the inbuilt AA, and use 4aa instead. That's my preference for sure


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *I wish you guys could see Skyrim in 3D*... it's like the movie avatar but in Skyrim world, the 3d is so good, the depth and immersion is insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is:
> 
> 2x Nvidia GPU's
> Nvision 3D Ready LCD
> I listed mine on the other page.


A lot of us can








But yeah, I agree the game is so much better in 3D


----------



## _02

Sweet I just need two new GPUs and new monitor ;p


----------



## BradleyW

I just got a bsod due to a possible thermal issue, yet i've ran sjyrim for about an hour and my GPU's are at 70c and the CPU hit 58c on the hottest core at 4.7GHz HT.
HHhhhmmmm....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally chose not to use FXAA because it made Skyrim look more Peter Pan than TES. It is also personal preference though and FXAA does make a lot of places look absolutely amazing.


----------



## BradleyW

I've managed to get a good balance using it, but it eats into fps for me in certain places. Hey, skyrim just used 1519mb of my vram. ooooooohhhhh its a close one!


----------



## _02

Is there a smaller thread where people are aggregating visual tweaks and settings in one place?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Is there a smaller thread where people are aggregating visual tweaks and settings in one place?


Yes! The picture thread has turned into the visual tweak thread...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/860#post_16142598


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> You're doing it wrong.


LOL how am I doing it wrong? The only thing not on max settings is shadows. I have that on high.
Everything else is high as i can get it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea ok sure, considering skyrim wasn't even compiled correctly from the publisher.


And that means what exactly?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47*
> 
> LOL how am I doing it wrong? The only thing not on max settings is shadows. I have that on high.
> Everything else is high as i can get it.
> And that means what exactly?


Was just bustin' on ya. Even if you set everything to max, it's really not. You need to download the skyrim configurator from Nexus and that gives you access to the real graphics settings. Also, if you don't have 6 gigs of texture mods, you're doing it wrong!


----------



## OverClocker55

Finally got some mods SO Happy


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Yes! The picture thread has turned into the visual tweak thread...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/860#post_16142598


I've just posted some on there


----------



## OverClocker55

So anyone know how to sell stuff? Rings,Weapons,Cloths,Hide? Thanks


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So anyone know how to sell stuff? Rings,Weapons,Cloths,Hide? Thanks


All the towns have a General Store somewhere to sell food, clothes, jewelry. Armorsmiths are who you want to sell/buy weapons and armor, Potion shops for the like.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> If you don't have 6 gigs of texture mods, you're doing it wrong!


This! So much!









I simply couldn't go back to Vanilla anymore. The difference is staggering. Roll on the Creation Kit!


----------



## OverClocker55

ahhh


----------



## perablenta

Here is one of my moments, noticing that a NPC has been cloned by the game several times and there are now 5 of him which then gave me an idea and this happens :
.
.


----------



## Roman5

Anyone else come across the moving army of ants on the tree stump at Pinewatch? I don't know if this is a one off or common to many cut tree stumps. I haven't seen them at riverwood or anywhere else with stumps yet. Cool touch.







This stump is next to the cut logs at the lake as you go north of Pinewatch, and Pinewatch is between Falkreath and Helgen.

http://imgur.com/4nW0y,F0OGR#0
http://imgur.com/4nW0y,F0OGR#1


----------



## EVILNOK

Since I started using the FXAA Injector mod my OSD for EVGA Precision doesn't show up. Does anyone know how to fix that? I saw on the EVGA forums where someone posted a way to make Afterburner's OSD work but nothing about Precision.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Is there a smaller thread where people are aggregating visual tweaks and settings in one place?


No, because it's constantly evolving. You need to be able to sift through and have patience and time to follow this. Everyone wants the click to slide and open method for everything now. The picture thread is a decent place to start. Also, Skyrimnexus.com.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Since I started using the FXAA Injector mod my OSD for EVGA Precision doesn't show up. Does anyone know how to fix that? I saw on the EVGA forums where someone posted a way to make Afterburner's OSD work but nothing about Precision.


Yes a few pages pack friend,


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Since I started using the FXAA Injector mod my OSD for EVGA Precision doesn't show up. Does anyone know how to fix that? I saw on the EVGA forums where someone posted a way to make Afterburner's OSD work but nothing about Precision.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a few pages pack friend,
Click to expand...

Thanks I must have missed it. Time for some digging.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Thanks I must have missed it. Time for some digging.


Oh carp, I was referring to MSI afterburner. Save your time. Sry. Just use afterburner for OSD.

SS. -1 Rep.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Thanks I must have missed it. Time for some digging.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh carp, I was referring to MSI afterburner. Save your time. Sry. Just use afterburner for OSD.
> 
> SS. -1 Rep.
Click to expand...

Lol too late. I found it on page 246. Ya I miss my OSD I think I may have to go back to AB.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Lol too late. I found it on page 246. Ya I miss my OSD I think I may have to go back to AB.










Sorry dude. Bill me for your time.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Alright going to reopen this thread but before you continue to discuss this game please note the following.
1. You are expected to respect the TOS and one another. No name calling, no bashing, no rude behaviour amongst one another. Be civil please.
2. You can post anything skyrim related as long as it doesn't breach the TOS
http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
3. If you wish to clarify on a matter shoot me a PM.
Reopened.


----------



## Spacedinvader




----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone know why FXAA was removed from Skyrim Nexus?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone know how to post pictures I saved into my OCN albums? I cannot figure it out and feel dumb about it.


----------



## Spacedinvader

They ran out of crayons! I keeed









pics = link the web path with


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anyone know why FXAA was removed from Skyrim Nexus?


Was it removed? Dang. That site is as strange as this one with it's rules. I see good modders getting banned from that site on the regular. Maybe check the forum to see if there was a brewhaha about it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Was it removed? Dang. That site is as strange as this one with it's rules. I see good modders getting banned from that site on the regular. Maybe check the forum to see if there was a brewhaha about it.


Oh well i have it saved!
I was just wondering why it had been removed. The comments along with the FXAA tool are also gone.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Oh well i have it saved!
> I was just wondering why it had been removed. The comments along with the FXAA tool are also gone.


I hear ya. The discussion sections can be invaluable.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I hear ya. The discussion sections can be invaluable.


I must say, the FXAA tool is very demanding. I need SLI for sure. That is with FXAA quality set to 1 (Lowest Setting).
I think the game looks rubbish without it. Best modification to a game yet.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I think it's a joke because there are lots of naked women mods but not any naked men mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked and it's definitely not a joke. I just wish I could "unsee" what I just saw.
Click to expand...

I see I could spark your interest.









Yep, those mods definitely exist. I have them on. (To be fair, I also have the female mod.)







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm surprised people have FXAA ticked on this site? I kinda ruins the image quality a bit compared to normal AA doesn't it?


I use FXAA. I actually think it looks BETTER than non-FXAA. That's just my opinion though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've managed to get a good balance using it, but it eats into fps for me in certain places. Hey, skyrim just used 1519mb of my vram. ooooooohhhhh its a close one!


Mine hits over 1.8GB if I use Skyrim HD 2k full sized textures. Forced to use the light version til I buy more RAM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AK-47*
> 
> LOL how am I doing it wrong? The only thing not on max settings is shadows. I have that on high.
> Everything else is high as i can get it.
> And that means what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you don't have 6 gigs of texture mods, you're doing it wrong!
Click to expand...

This. If you're not lagging from the amount of RAM you're using up then you're doing it wrong. >:O


----------



## BradleyW

1.8GB?
I have skyrim HD retex 2k and the landscape 2k plus flora?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anyone know why FXAA was removed from Skyrim Nexus?


Not sure but version 2.1 is up on ModDB. Cmoney posted about it yesterday:
http://www.moddb.com/mods/fxaa-post-process-injector


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I just got a bsod due to a possible thermal issue, yet i've ran sjyrim for about an hour and my GPU's are at 70c and the CPU hit 58c on the hottest core at 4.7GHz HT.
> HHhhhmmmm....


Thats fine... my 2x gtx580's hit 84 degrees on full load and my CPU is around 52deg max at 4.5ghz (1.31v)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Anyone else come across the moving army of ants on the tree stump at Pinewatch? I don't know if this is a one off or common to many cut tree stumps. I haven't seen them at riverwood or anywhere else with stumps yet. Cool touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stump is next to the cut logs at the lake as you go north of Pinewatch, and Pinewatch is between Falkreath and Helgen.
> 
> http://imgur.com/4nW0y,F0OGR#0
> http://imgur.com/4nW0y,F0OGR#1


Posted a mod for insects here:


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Not sure but version 2.1 is up on ModDB. Cmoney posted about it yesterday:
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/fxaa-post-process-injector


Yep, this is the version i have.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thats fine... my 2x gtx580's hit 84 degrees on full load and my CPU is around 52deg max at 4.5ghz (1.31v)


Oh good.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This. If you're not lagging from the amount of RAM you're using up then you're doing it wrong. >:O


Or the modders are
http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1330609-if-youve-released-a-texture-mod-or-plan-to-please-read/


----------



## OverClocker55

Im now lvl 5 in Skyrim







also got 3,000 coin


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Im now lvl 5 in Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got 3,000 coin


You will quickly find out that unless you are buying all the houses as soon as you can, gold is pretty much meaningless. Arrows on the other hand are valued like treasure early game by archers.









Side Note: My assassin felt bad about not giving any beggars gold, but really doing nice things is just not what my assassin does. Solution? Kill all the beggars!


----------



## lonnie5000

I want the Creation Kit now. I want to build my own house and put it in the game. I already picked out some nice spots around the cities.







So any word on when it gets released? All I know is sometime in January.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Im now lvl 5 in Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got 3,000 coin


You could also buy iron ingots, find a blacksmith and make daggers. Not only can you up your smithing skills, you can sell them back to the amourers. Try Warmaidens at Whitereach.


----------



## Unstableiser

Is there a mod where you can cook food without having to use a pot? This is my biggest gripe with the game atm.

i.e Put all your uncooked food on a table or hard non-flammable surface preferably, then use a flame spell to cook it. I'm quite angry that my attempts at burning the Whiterun castle kid's sweetrolls isn't working. As far as I can tell I'm just warming them up, even if I use flame shout. Surely that would burn them, or are they indomitable sweetrolls in skyrim? Are they the same sweetrolls that survive till Fallout 3 apocalypse?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You could also buy iron ingots, find a blacksmith and make daggers. Not only can you up your smithing skills, you can sell them back to the amourers. Try Warmaidens at Whitereach.


Whiterun, next to dragonsreach


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Is there a mod where you can cook food without having to use a pot? This is my biggest gripe with the game atm.


You cook? I just eat what the bad guys had prepared earlier,,, before I killed them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You could also buy iron ingots, find a blacksmith and make daggers. Not only can you up your smithing skills, you can sell them back to the amourers. Try Warmaidens at Whitereach.
> 
> 
> 
> Whiterun, next to dragonsreach
Click to expand...









I always get confused with these place names.... thanks for the correction


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You cook? I just eat what the bad guys had prepared earlier,,, before I killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get confused with these place names.... thanks for the correct.


Ah! The respectable 5-finger discount LOL. My ranger has stolen over 40 sweet rolls up till now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Is there a mod where you can cook food without having to use a pot? This is my biggest gripe with the game atm.
> 
> 
> 
> You cook? I just eat what the bad guys had prepared earlier,,, before I killed them
Click to expand...

Is there any point to eating other than healing and finding hidden side effects?


----------



## Unstableiser

It's another thing to add to a 'sandbox game'


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You cook? I just eat what the bad guys had prepared earlier,,, before I killed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get confused with these place names.... thanks for the correct.


that's what happens when you take arrows to the knee


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is there any point to eating other than healing and finding hidden side effects?


Not too sure. Very good question actually. Maybe we can use it to poison people who eat from it?


----------



## OverClocker55

Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs


You won't be able to buy a house with 3000 gold. The cheapest one is 5000. Also, if you just get your lockpicking to 100 you will be able to pick expert locks in 15 seconds without a mod.


----------



## Spacedinvader

wait..you guys have trouble with locks?!


----------



## Simca

My diet in Skyrim consists of sweet rolls and wine..lots and lots of wine.

I'm kind of sad there's no drunk effect from drinking too much wine.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs


Wow... way to **** a game!









I think you're missing the concept of skilling-up.

Still... takes all sorts to ruin a game make a world.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newphase*
> 
> Wow... way to **** a game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're missing the concept of skilling-up.
> Still... takes all sorts to ruin a game make a world.


This.


----------



## EVILNOK

I set up MSI Afterburner (beta 2.2.0 beta 10) and added the TESV.exe custom profile to the OSD. Then went into the MSI AB folder to the TESV CFG file and edited it to show EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1 . Under Hooking my folder looks like this:
[Hooking]
EnableHooking=1
EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=0
EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
HookLoadLibrary=0
HookDirectDraw=0
HookDirect3D8=1
HookDirect3D9=1
HookDXGI=1
HookOpenGL=1

But when I launch Skyrim I just get a black screen and "Skyrim (not responding) in task manager. If I close AB I can launch it with no problems. I have seen a lot of people using the above method to get MSI AB OSD to work while using the FXAA injector mod but so far I'm not having any luck. Any ideas on what to do to get OSD to show while using AB with FXAA injector? If you use this method which version of afterburner are you using?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs


My favorite place to keep stuff is at my College in Winterhold









Caution! Spoiler is map location of The College of Winterhold, and a screenshot of my yard









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

I never understood the lock pick mods. It's one of the easiest things in game.

Maybe someone will make a slide to unlock mod for those people.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm still making my way to winderhold. It's been 2 days so far lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I set up MSI Afterburner (beta 2.2.0 beta 10) and added the TESV.exe custom profile to the OSD. Then went into the MSI AB folder to the TESV CFG file and edited it to show EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1 . Under Hooking my folder looks like this:
> [Hooking]
> EnableHooking=1
> EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=0
> EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> HookLoadLibrary=0
> HookDirectDraw=0
> HookDirect3D8=1
> HookDirect3D9=1
> HookDXGI=1
> HookOpenGL=1
> But when I launch Skyrim I just get a black screen and "Skyrim (not responding) in task manager. If I close AB I can launch it with no problems. I have seen a lot of people using the above method to get MSI AB OSD to work while using the FXAA injector mod but so far I'm not having any luck. Any ideas on what to do to get OSD to show while using AB with FXAA injector? If you use this method which version of afterburner are you using?


My tesv profile. I don't know if it will help any. 2.2.0 beta 9

[OSD]
EnableOSD=1
EnableBgnd=0
EnableStat=0
BaseColor=00FF00FF
BgndColor=00000000
PositionX=1
PositionY=1
ZoomRatio=2
CoordinateSpace=0
[Hooking]
EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
EnableHooking=1
EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=0
HookLoadLibrary=0
HookDirectDraw=0
HookDirect3D8=1
HookDirect3D9=1
HookDXGI=1
HookOpenGL=1
[Font]
Weight=400
Face=Tahoma
Load=
[RendererDirect3D8]
Implementation=1
[RendererDirect3D9]
Implementation=1
[RendererDirect3D10]
Implementation=1
[RendererDirect3D11]
Implementation=1
[RendererOpenGL]
Implementation=1
[Info]


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> My favorite place to keep stuff is at my Collage in Winterhold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caution! Spoiler is map location of The Collage of Winterhold, and a screenshot of my yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


* College. Hehe.


----------



## Milamber

Thought I would centralise my eNB and InjFX config's for people that are looking for a darker night , natural colour palette for bright days without over saturation. I decided to go for a natural look, since Skyrim is cold, bleak and a desolate place with hard landscape and therefore welcomed more of a paler tone to the environment without sacrificing deep beautiful sunsets. I wasn't a fan of the crayon over saturated colours, so I went with darker caves, thicker mist, brighter sunsets and deeper fires for a more vibrant look with shadows etc.

*injFX Only: Brighter days, darker evenings with natural tones.*

Milamber - injFX 260k .zip file


config files 3k .zip file






* Backup your ini files in Documents\My Games\Skyrim folder first

Don't forget to change the following to what you have been using for uGrids so your saves work and make sure your video card entry is correct, you can get this from your own ini files:

*sD3DDevice* in the skyrimprefs.ini
*uGridsToLoad* in skyrim.ini
Drag the contents pictured below into skyrim folder were the TESV.exe is:



Copy the two ini files into Documents\My Games\Skyrim folder, backup your own first though.

I would remove any eNB also before installing this.

_____________________________________________

*eNB Only - Natural tones, dark evenings, NOT over saturated*

Milamber ENB with SSAO 747k .zip file


Milamber ENB no SSAO 747k .zip file


----------



## ACHILEE5

*I haven't used a lock pick mod!* But picking locks does annoy me








And as most of the chests are made of wood. I should be able to smash them to bits! But I can't!
So I might use the lock pic mod









As for game killer! I'm in for over 100 hours! So meh!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm still making my way to winderhold. It's been 2 days so far lol.


It's well worth the journey









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> * College. Hehe.


I did it twice








Oh well


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> My favorite place to keep stuff is at my College in Winterhold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caution! Spoiler is map location of The College of Winterhold, and a screenshot of my yard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol im training there atm


----------



## BradleyW

How much fps will that set me back?
Do the ugrids have to be set to 7 if i use the Natural tones, dark evenings, NOT over saturated
with SSAO version?

Thank you.


----------



## sugarton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs


Why even bother when you can just use the unlock command in the console? I admit I do that when I'm lazy, but I usually at least try to lockpick first. The game really loses depth when you start using mods and hacks for everything.


----------



## grishkathefool

Skewed beat me to it!

But I have ART!



*<3 Achilees!*


----------



## grishkathefool

On a serious note, I think I am going to park my Dark Elf for a while and roll an Orc Basher. I wonder how well pure muscle will do?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How much fps will that set me back?
> Do the ugrids have to be set to 7 if i use the Natural tones, dark evenings, NOT over saturated
> with SSAO version?
> Thank you.


You can have your Ugriuds set to whatever you like, so long as its odd number, default is 5. My config just uses that setting since it offers greater detail.

Basically Skyrim is split into hundreds of thousands of sections (uGrids). By default, Skyrim loads the five nearest sections within your line of sight, plus the one your character inhabits. Beyond those five sections the entire world is rendered using low-detail trees, objects, and terrain, which, for the most part, cannot be modified or enhanced by .ini tweaks.

Soooo if you increase uGrids as I have done to the value of 7, it increase the world detail at the cost of frame rate. Some say the difference between 5 and 7 isn't that noticeable, worth testing to see what is to your liking.

The value uGridsToLoad=7 is what I have changed in Skyrimprefs.ini

Altering the uGrid setting will modify your save game. If you ever wish to revert to a lower uGrid setting due to performance issues, the correct procedure must be followed to ensure that you do not make that save inaccessible, or possibly even corrupt, resulting in the complete loss of your character data and game progression.

You can also use this MOD



Here are the steps to revert back to uGridsToLoad=5 should the tweak prove too demanding for your system, or if Skyrim becomes unstable!


Backup SkyrimPrefs.ini, Skyrim.ini and your Skyrim 'Saves' folder.
Right click on Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim and uncheck 'Read Only' in the file's properties.
Load your last save game.
Press tilde on your keyboard, most commonly placed directly to the left of '1.' If it is elsewhere, the keyboard symbol should be ` or ~. If all else fails hit every key on the keyboard until a large, semi-transparent overlay appears on the bottom half of the screen.
In the now-visible in-game console type setini "ugridstoload:general" 5
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Type saveini
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Type refreshini
Hit Return on your keyboard.
Close the console using tilde.
Create a new save game.
Exit Skyrim.
Delete Skyrim.ini in My Documents\My Games\Skyrim.
Reload the Skyrim configuration tool.
Close the tool.
Re-tweak Skyrim.ini if necessary (and SkyrimPrefs.ini if it has since been modified).
Reload Skyrim and your most recent save.
Enjoy the game.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why even bother when you can just use the unlock command in the console? I admit I do that when I'm lazy, but I usually at least try to lockpick first. The game really loses depth when you start using mods and hacks for everything.
Click to expand...

lol i unistalled it cause it was making me crash.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey this looks like a nice dress mod.
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5577

Edit: Thank you Milamber.
Did you create the ENB mods yourself?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I set up MSI Afterburner (beta 2.2.0 beta 10) and added the TESV.exe custom profile to the OSD. Then went into the MSI AB folder to the TESV CFG file and edited it to show EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1 . Under Hooking my folder looks like this:
> [Hooking]
> EnableHooking=1
> EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=0
> EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> HookLoadLibrary=0
> HookDirectDraw=0
> HookDirect3D8=1
> HookDirect3D9=1
> HookDXGI=1
> HookOpenGL=1
> 
> But when I launch Skyrim I just get a black screen and "Skyrim (not responding) in task manager. If I close AB I can launch it with no problems. I have seen a lot of people using the above method to get MSI AB OSD to work while using the FXAA injector mod but so far I'm not having any luck. Any ideas on what to do to get OSD to show while using AB with FXAA injector? If you use this method which version of afterburner are you using?


The fix that I posted works on 2.2.0 Beta 9, but I don't have 10... although I will have to upgrade soon because I keep getting "beta ending soon" messages on bootup. Looking at the release notes for Beta 10 it looks like they may have implemented a fix built into that version, so the hooking line may not be necessary (possibly there is a setting for it now?). Maybe I will take the plunge and install it and see if I can get it to work.
Quote:


> Changes list includes:
> 
> Added AMD Tahiti graphics processors family support
> Added core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON 7970 graphics cards with CHL8228 voltage regulators
> MSI On-Screen Display server has been upgraded to version 4.3.0. New version gives you the following improvements:
> 1. Added new profile settings allowing to limit the framerate independently during gaming and during videocapture. Limiting the framerate during gaming can help to reduce the power consumption as well as it can improve gaming experience due to removing unwanted microstutteing effect caused by framerate fluctuations. Limiting the framerate during videocapture can improve resulting video smoothness
> 2. Added Vector 3D On-Screen Display rendering mode support for OpenGL applications
> 3. Added Raster 3D On-Screen Display rendering mode support for multithreaded OpenGL applications (e.g. ID Software's Rage)
> *4. Added workaround for AMD Direct3D driver issues causing OSD to be invisible in Direct3D8 and Direct3D9 applications when using Raster 3D On-Screen Display rendering mode*
> Now unofficial overclocking can be enabled without typing in the EULA into the configuration file. In this case the EULA is displayed and you're forced to accept it during MSI Afterburner startup
> 5. Added power user oriented command line switches allowing to extend Overdrive clock limits on AMD graphics cards attached to Windows desktop


EDIT: The addition of a frame rate limiter is great news!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why even bother when you can just use the unlock command in the console*? I admit I do that when I'm lazy, but I usually at least try to lockpick first. The *game really loses depth when you start using* mods and *hacks* *for everything*.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cmoney

Under compatibility properties... it is built in now; the screenshot illustrates the frame rate limiter, but you get the point


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I set up MSI Afterburner (beta 2.2.0 beta 10) and added the TESV.exe custom profile to the OSD. Then went into the MSI AB folder to the TESV CFG file and edited it to show EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1 . Under Hooking my folder looks like this:
> [Hooking]
> EnableHooking=1
> EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=0
> EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> HookLoadLibrary=0
> HookDirectDraw=0
> HookDirect3D8=1
> HookDirect3D9=1
> HookDXGI=1
> HookOpenGL=1
> 
> But when I launch Skyrim I just get a black screen and "Skyrim (not responding) in task manager. If I close AB I can launch it with no problems. I have seen a lot of people using the above method to get MSI AB OSD to work while using the FXAA injector mod but so far I'm not having any luck. Any ideas on what to do to get OSD to show while using AB with FXAA injector? If you use this method which version of afterburner are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> The fix that I posted works on 2.2.0 Beta 9, but I don't have 10... although I will have to upgrade soon because I keep getting "beta ending soon" messages on bootup. Looking at the release notes for Beta 10 it looks like they may have implemented a fix built into that version, so the hooking line may not be necessary (possibly there is a setting for it now?). Maybe I will take the plunge and install it and see if I can get it to work.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Changes list includes:
> 
> Added AMD Tahiti graphics processors family support
> Added core voltage control for reference design AMD RADEON 7970 graphics cards with CHL8228 voltage regulators
> MSI On-Screen Display server has been upgraded to version 4.3.0. New version gives you the following improvements:
> 1. Added new profile settings allowing to limit the framerate independently during gaming and during videocapture. Limiting the framerate during gaming can help to reduce the power consumption as well as it can improve gaming experience due to removing unwanted microstutteing effect caused by framerate fluctuations. Limiting the framerate during videocapture can improve resulting video smoothness
> 2. Added Vector 3D On-Screen Display rendering mode support for OpenGL applications
> 3. Added Raster 3D On-Screen Display rendering mode support for multithreaded OpenGL applications (e.g. ID Software's Rage)
> *4. Added workaround for AMD Direct3D driver issues causing OSD to be invisible in Direct3D8 and Direct3D9 applications when using Raster 3D On-Screen Display rendering mode*
> Now unofficial overclocking can be enabled without typing in the EULA into the configuration file. In this case the EULA is displayed and you're forced to accept it during MSI Afterburner startup
> 5. Added power user oriented command line switches allowing to extend Overdrive clock limits on AMD graphics cards attached to Windows desktop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EDIT: The addition of a frame rate limiter is great news!
Click to expand...

I removed beta 10 and installed 9 and I still can't get it to work. Are you launching it from SKSE or directly from Steam? I've checked my TESV file to make sure I edited it correctly and it looks fine. No idea why I can't get it to work.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey this looks like a nice dress mod.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5577
> Edit: Thank you Milamber.
> Did you create the ENB mods yourself?


I used Boris pure ENB then hammered the hell out of it so get the look I was after.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I removed beta 10 and installed 9 and I still can't get it to work. Are you launching it from SKSE or directly from Steam? I've checked my TESV file to make sure I edited it correctly and it looks fine. No idea why I can't get it to work.


I just installed Beta 10 and it is working fine for me, the check mark was already there for me under my TESV.exe profile so it must just automatically implement the fix. To answer your question directly, I launch my game using a custom batch file that launches the Simple Borderless Window Mod with custom parameters, which then loads SKSE and TESV. Any way I launch the game my OSD works though, so I don't really know what is wrong in your case. Maybe post on the Guru forums under the MSI Afterburner section, they might be able to help better there.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My diet in Skyrim consists of sweet rolls and wine..lots and lots of wine.
> 
> I'm kind of sad there's no drunk effect from drinking too much wine.


There is a quest that takes care of that










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kinda like the Hangover movie where you have to travel all over the country side fixing all the naughty things you did while drunk


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Skewed beat me to it!
> But I have ART!
> 
> *<3 Achilees!*


Wow that's wicked, a postcard from Winterhold


----------



## MsNikita

Damn it!!
















The other night I tried a few of them interesting mods from skyrimnexus, namely:

Post_Process_Injector_2_1_Manual_Install-131 (both .exe & manual install)
Natural_and_Less_Green_FXAA_settings_1_2-3658
Immersive_Environment_1_4-823-1-4

My game just quits!! What gives?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Damn it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other night I tried a few of them interesting mods from skyrimnexus, namely:
> Post_Process_Injector_2_1_Manual_Install-131 (both .exe & manual install)
> Natural_and_Less_Green_FXAA_settings_1_2-3658
> Immersive_Environment_1_4-823-1-4
> My game just quits!! What gives?


Make sure Skyrim is up to date (latest patch addressed memory limitation that causes the game to crash when using mods).
Remove all ENB and any InjFX files, also remove your skyrim.ini and prefs in documents\my games\Skyrim (backup first though)
Have you changed ugrids? (this also crashes game) If you have refer to my post here

Also try using my mods in sig to see if that works.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone know how to post pictures I saved into my OCN albums? I cannot figure it out and feel dumb about it.


I'm sure you figured it out by now, but just in case and maybe for others. When you go to your albums here on OCN, slect a photo and options will appear in the lower right corner. One is to embed. Select that, and you'll have a few more options on how large you want it to be, whether it's a link or just the image. Pretty simple.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I set up MSI Afterburner (beta 2.2.0 beta 10) and added the TESV.exe custom profile to the OSD. Then went into the MSI AB folder to the TESV CFG file and edited it to show EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1 . Under Hooking my folder looks like this:
> [Hooking]
> EnableHooking=1
> EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=0
> EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
> HookLoadLibrary=0
> HookDirectDraw=0
> HookDirect3D8=1
> HookDirect3D9=1
> HookDXGI=1
> HookOpenGL=1
> But when I launch Skyrim I just get a black screen and "Skyrim (not responding) in task manager. If I close AB I can launch it with no problems. I have seen a lot of people using the above method to get MSI AB OSD to work while using the FXAA injector mod but so far I'm not having any luck. Any ideas on what to do to get OSD to show while using AB with FXAA injector? If you use this method which version of afterburner are you using?


I gave up trying to get AB to display, so I just use it, in conjunction with the AfterBurner Remote Server and the AfterBurner Android App. Let's me view all of my temps and info, and I can even overclock it via my phone!


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Make sure Skyrim is up to date (latest patch addressed memory limitation that causes the game to crash when using mods).
> Remove all ENB and any InjFX files, also remove your skyrim.ini and prefs in documents\my games\Skyrim (backup first though)
> Have you changed ugrids? (this also crashes game) If you have refer to my post here
> Also try using my mods in sig to see if that works.


OK.. Well, I ain't changed anything in my Skyrim game folder at all, in fact it's only patched when Steam release updates...
but I'll check out your post to see what could potentially help.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does this work?


Hell yea it does!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does this work?
> 
> 
> Hell yea it does!


My







Still go


----------



## OverClocker55

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1575371/width/600/height/338]







[/URL]


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Damn it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other night I tried a few of them interesting mods from skyrimnexus, namely:
> Post_Process_Injector_2_1_Manual_Install-131 (both .exe & manual install)
> Natural_and_Less_Green_FXAA_settings_1_2-3658
> Immersive_Environment_1_4-823-1-4
> My game just quits!! What gives?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure Skyrim is up to date (latest patch addressed memory limitation that causes the game to crash when using mods).
> Remove all ENB and any InjFX files, also remove your skyrim.ini and prefs in documents\my games\Skyrim (backup first though)
> Have you changed ugrids? (this also crashes game) If you have refer to my post here
> 
> Also try using my mods in sig to see if that works.
Click to expand...

Are those "In addtion to" or "In place of" FXAA?


----------



## Emu105

Guys... i really need help here i love love this game.. OK so the game was working perfect i mean beyond perfect with out the patch, i wanted to get skyUI and i needed to update my game ok updated got everything everything working perfect so i go on my quest, i went into this cave killed a few people everything going great, go out the cave... wont load back to skyrim i was like greattt, ok so i heard if u lower Your setting it works so i get out of the game lower settings go back to the game finally i got out of the cave and the game loaded and i got to go to skyrim, so i saved right when i got out, exited the game put my setting back how i had them then game loaded i hit continue and same thing it wont load my save file... what gives! So i go back to my settings and i lower it all to low and then go back to the game my game file loads.. -.- now i cant play this game on high or anything... HELP guys!


----------



## Sethy666

Id suggest your system maybe struggling with SkyUI. Do you have any other mods on your game?

You may need to strip the mods out and add them one by one until you find the culpit.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Id suggest your system maybe struggling with SkyUI. Do you have any other mods on your game?
> 
> You may need to strip the mods out and add them one by one until you find the culpit.


Yeah i have a few i think also i had 4GB installed some patch for it idk, i have skyUI i have a better UI for quick items i have something with better map. urgh this is so frustration.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Damn it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other night I tried a few of them interesting mods from skyrimnexus, namely:
> Post_Process_Injector_2_1_Manual_Install-131 (both .exe & manual install)
> Natural_and_Less_Green_FXAA_settings_1_2-3658
> Immersive_Environment_1_4-823-1-4
> My game just quits!! What gives?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure Skyrim is up to date (latest patch addressed memory limitation that causes the game to crash when using mods).
> Remove all ENB and any InjFX files, also remove your skyrim.ini and prefs in documents\my games\Skyrim (backup first though)
> Have you changed ugrids? (this also crashes game) If you have refer to my post here
> 
> Also try using my mods in sig to see if that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are those "In addtion to" or "In place of" FXAA?
Click to expand...

These files are in place. It is a complete enb / FXAA, not an addon to anything...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Id suggest your system maybe struggling with SkyUI. Do you have any other mods on your game?
> 
> You may need to strip the mods out and add them one by one until you find the culpit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i have a few i think also i had 4GB installed some patch for it idk, i have skyUI i have a better UI for quick items i have something with better map. urgh this is so frustration.
Click to expand...

If you have steam patched the game lately (1.3 I think), you no longer need the 4 GB patch. If you still have it active, that may be causing some issues.


----------



## Acroma

For anyone that has a love for Arnold from the original Conan movies I've made a video with a list of mods in the description.




Next. Fur cod Piece with pants, Pitfighter gauntlets.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys... i really need help here i love love this game.. OK so the game was working perfect i mean beyond perfect with out the patch, i wanted to get skyUI and i needed to update my game ok updated got everything everything working perfect so i go on my quest, i went into this cave killed a few people everything going great, go out the cave... wont load back to skyrim i was like greattt, ok so i heard if u lower Your setting it works so i get out of the game lower settings go back to the game finally i got out of the cave and the game loaded and i got to go to skyrim, so i saved right when i got out, exited the game put my setting back how i had them then game loaded i hit continue and same thing it wont load my save file... what gives! So i go back to my settings and i lower it all to low and then go back to the game my game file loads.. -.- now i cant play this game on high or anything... HELP guys!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Yeah i have a few i think also i had 4GB installed some patch for it idk, i have skyUI i have a better UI for quick items i have something with better map. urgh this is so frustration.


Do this and it will fix your drama:


rename the mod folder in The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\mods
Load the game up and test. If it fails to load....... it isnt mod related.
Backup ini files in Documents\My Games\Skyrim and delete them
Fire the game up and test, this will reset everything to default, mods and config...

EDIT: New version of RWT Realistic Water Textures by isoku just popped up!


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys... i really need help here i love love this game.. OK so the game was working perfect i mean beyond perfect with out the patch, i wanted to get skyUI and i needed to update my game ok updated got everything everything working perfect so i go on my quest, i went into this cave killed a few people everything going great, go out the cave... wont load back to skyrim i was like greattt, ok so i heard if u lower Your setting it works so i get out of the game lower settings go back to the game finally i got out of the cave and the game loaded and i got to go to skyrim, so i saved right when i got out, exited the game put my setting back how i had them then game loaded i hit continue and same thing it wont load my save file... what gives! So i go back to my settings and i lower it all to low and then go back to the game my game file loads.. -.- now i cant play this game on high or anything... HELP guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Yeah i have a few i think also i had 4GB installed some patch for it idk, i have skyUI i have a better UI for quick items i have something with better map. urgh this is so frustration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do this and it will fix your drama:
> 
> 
> rename the mod folder in The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim\mods
> 
> Load the game up and test. If it fails to load....... it isnt mod related.
> 
> Backup ini files in Documents\My Games\Skyrim and delete them
> 
> Fire the game up and test, this will reset everything to default, mods and config...
> 
> EDIT: New version of RWT Realistic Water Textures by isoku just popped up!
Click to expand...

OMG dude it worked! Thank you soooooooooo much!


----------



## Sethy666

*Milamber* , your the man!


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> *Milamber* , your the man!


Thanks for your help to man idk what but i delted some folder with skyUI i think.. lol and i still have it working in game but i try and deleted 4Gb and some few other stuff Thanks man!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> OMG dude it worked! Thank you soooooooooo much!


Excellent, any more problems come back and we will help


----------



## Cmoney

EDIT: Nevermind... I should go to bed because the problem has already been resolved lol


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newphase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well im gonna buy a house. btw the lock pick mod works. i can unlock expert locks in 15secs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... way to **** a game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're missing the concept of skilling-up.
> 
> Still... takes all sorts to ruin a game make a world.
Click to expand...

If he's having fun that's all that matters. Not like it ruins the game for anyone else.

And can anyone post a good set of realistic FXAA Injector settings without ENB Series. ENB just kills my FPS.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If he's having fun that's all that matters. Not like it ruins the game for anyone else.
> 
> And can anyone post a good set of realistic FXAA Injector settings without ENB Series. ENB just kills my FPS.


Stuff ENB... you get better effect with InjFX with the performance -









This is what we need, visuals like this.... make sure you play this in 1080p:


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Stuff ENB... you get better effect with InjFX with the performance -


I don't use it, but nearly everyone who posts some form of FX settings has ENB attached to it. :/


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't use it, but nearly everyone who posts some form of FX settings has ENB attached to it. :/


The link in my sig to FX has no enb and it is silky smooth, no fps probs.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The link in my sig to FX has no enb and it is silky smooth, no fps probs.


I saw them. Might have to check that out today. What do the night times look like? I tried that Natural Lighting without Post Processing, and it was way too dark for me at night. I mean, I'm all for immersion, but let's be serious.

So got any screenies of those settings/files at night?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't use it, but nearly everyone who posts some form of FX settings has ENB attached to it. :/
> 
> 
> 
> The link in my sig to FX has no enb and it is silky smooth, no fps probs.
Click to expand...

Is that the one I tried before that was too dark? It looked good but I had to turn my brightness up in game to use it. Did you edit it eventually?

Most notable problems with it were characters appearing like shadows in daytime and dark skinned characters faces not being visible in low light (like in Dragonsreach Prison for example).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I saw them. Might have to check that out today. What do the night times look like? I tried that Natural Lighting without Post Processing, and it was way too dark for me at night. I mean, I'm all for immersion, but let's be serious.
> So got any screenies of those settings/files at night?


Sure


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Is that the one I tried before that was too dark? It looked good but I had to turn my brightness up in game to use it. Did you edit it eventually?
> 
> Most notable problems with it were characters appearing like shadows in daytime and dark skinned characters faces not being visible in low light (like in Dragonsreach Prison for example).


Yeah, that was driving me nuts too, so I fixed it.

My signature link for Injfx daytime looks like this:


----------



## Lifeshield

Alright, I'll give that a try later.


----------



## Boyboyd

I lost interest in this game a while ago, but seeing these mods makes me want to play it again.


----------



## Disturbed117

To be honest im amazed skyrim is not riddled with bugs/crashes.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Are those "In addtion to" or "In place of" FXAA?


Err...Well, my display settings are all default at the moment.. Even just installing the _Post_Process_Injector_2_1_Manual_Install-131_ (tried both .exe & manual install) either one will cause the game to quit. Upon launch I get the normal dialogue floating on the middle of the screen - after clicking *start*, there's a quick black flash then back to desktop. My mate says steam self-updates... so it should be the latest version?


----------



## grishkathefool

UltrNEO, I am not sure what you have going on.

Have you installed any mods? If so, have you removed them?

For instance, I am RIGHT NOW re-installing Skyrim. Why? Because I wanted to try out the InjFX mod that Milamber was talking about. So, I installed it. It worked. But my FPS was cut in half. So, I started removing those files and folders and replacing them with the originals that I had backed up. However, Skyrim didn't like that. After clicking play, then Continue > ENTER it crashed to desktop.

What I am saying is that it's a finicky beast that we like to beat up.

My suggestion, if you haven't already tried it, is to Uninstall Skyrim and then re-Install it, with no mods, and see if it works for you.


----------



## Roman5




----------



## BradleyW

haha this video is excellent lol. Every detail!


----------



## grishkathefool

That was great, Roman! Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

Don't you just love skyrim!


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm trying the *Overlook Tower* mod!
But can't find the pissing place








Quote:


> - Centrally located up the Labyrinthian mountainside from *Drelas' Cottage*
> (NW from the Throat of the World, W of Volunruud)


Anyone know where Drelas' Cottage is








Or Volunruud


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm trying the *Overlook Tower* mod!
> But can't find the pissing place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - Centrally located up the Labyrinthian mountainside from *Drelas' Cottage*
> (NW from the Throat of the World, W of Volunruud)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where Drelas' Cottage is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Volunruud
Click to expand...

NW from the Throat of the World, just fast travel to throat of the world and head NW till you see the tower. Surely its not hard to miss. I am going to try the mod as well, looks nice.

Edit: On second thoughts, i would hate my saves to become dependent on this mod, or break my game.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> NW from the Throat of the World, just fast travel to throat of the world and head NW till you see the tower. Surely its not hard to miss. I am going to try the mod as well, looks nice.
> Edit: On second thoughts, i would hate my saves to become dependent on this mod, or break my game.


Mate, I went in God mode and ran NW for ages








Do a spoiler SS for us


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Don't you just love skyrim!


I'd love it more if I could actually play it! Work and family stuff has ramped up so much I havent played for ages... I miss my gaming sessions


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Mate, I went in God mode and ran NW for ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do a spoiler SS for us


I don't have it installed....yet and god mode does not load up everything bast your loaded Ugrids so you will never find it in god mode









Edit: Its ok sethy, i have a mountain of work to do so i won't have as much time to play.


----------



## OverClocker55

My guy got really slow for some reason. I thought he needed sleep so I slept for 16hrs but he still wont walk fast or sprint. Any ideas? Did I hit a button wrong?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Are you carrying too much stuff???


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> To be honest im amazed skyrim is not riddled with bugs/crashes.


It is.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I don't have it installed*....yet and god mode does not load up everything bast your loaded Ugrids so you will never find it in god mode*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Its ok sethy, i have a mountain of work to do so i won't have as much time to play.


I'm talking "tgm" toggle god mode! And I've never "not seen things load" because of it???


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My guy got really slow for some reason. I thought he needed sleep so I slept for 16hrs but he still wont walk fast or sprint. Any ideas? Did I hit a button wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Are you carrying too much stuff???


This,,, if your character is carrying too much, this will happen. If you have a companion, unload some stuff to them. If you have a house, store it there. Otherwise, sell it or dump it.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My guy got really slow for some reason. I thought he needed sleep so I slept for 16hrs but he still wont walk fast or sprint. Any ideas? Did I hit a button wrong?


Caps lock ... Auto sprint might be off

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm trying the *Overlook Tower* mod!
> But can't find the pissing place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - Centrally located up the Labyrinthian mountainside from *Drelas' Cottage*
> (NW from the Throat of the World, W of Volunruud)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know where Drelas' Cottage is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Volunruud
Click to expand...

Sounds like it is S-SW from Labyrinthian. The cottage is directly SW of Labrinthian, so I assume it is somewhere along that mountainside Labyrinthian sits on.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5696

Nightingale retextured to Black Sacrament. That looks epic


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5696
> Nightingale retextured to Black Sacrament. That looks epic


----------



## Milamber

Looks like a divers suit for scuba!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was just minding my own business robbing the guard tower, when these guys caught me and tried to take away my (stolen) sweet roll. No one takes my sweet rolls damn it!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was just minding my own business robbing the guard tower, when these guys caught me and tried to take away my (stolen) sweet roll. No one takes my sweet rolls damn it!


Wont people ever learn... Sweet rolls are sacrosanct!


----------



## Milamber

Not so sure why, but food doesnt aid me in HP, not sure if it's my race which is Wood Elf.


----------



## Roman5

These forsworn are tough cookies aren't they. I'm playing on expert which makes things harder, but I've beaten them before. But I'm up against them again and there's a good half dozen of them this time coming at me from all directions and you really can't get too close to them, at least, not when they're in pairs. And there's one firing arrows and electric shocks at me from a distance whilst I'm fighting off two up close. Thought I'd won this battle after several minutes of hard fighting, then got owned.


----------



## Milamber

Anyone know of a good animal pack? I'm after foxes with deeper colour and wolves.

EDIT: Found one, anyone interested check this: Bellyaches Animal Pack by Bellyache


----------



## Disturbed117

When is the Creation Kit coming out Anyways?


----------



## Milamber

I think* it's 24th Jan.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I think* it's 24th Jan.


Oh ok, thanks..


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm not sure how I feel about this armor. It kind of has an out of place futuristic look to it. It's a WIP. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5600


----------



## Milamber

Yeah I know what you mean, it doesn't look worn and medieval, but kinda halo ish!


----------



## Boyboyd

IMO glass armour looks kindof futuristic, even in the vanilla skyrim.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sounds like it is S-SW from Labyrinthian. The cottage is directly SW of Labrinthian, so I assume it is somewhere along that mountainside Labyrinthian sits on.


Thanks bud, I found it








But it wasn't all that fantastic









*Screenshots of The Mod, "Overlook Tower"!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this armor. It kind of has an out of place futuristic look to it. It's a WIP. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5600


Looks great IMO. Thanks for the find.


----------



## OverClocker55

Haha that armor looks like star wars


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this armor. It kind of has an out of place futuristic look to it. It's a WIP. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5600


That looks SO good! Better than the black retex I'm using. Very cool. Will DL when I get home.


----------



## Unstableiser




----------



## Boyboyd

^

Awesome. Wish the standard game looked like that.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


mod list?


----------



## BradleyW

How did you get those visuals?
I'm using Milambas injfx atm with skyrim ini's.


----------



## Milamber

Caution language:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Yes that looks pretty good. And accomplished on a 4890 to boot. Your avatar is fitting here. I'm with the group, let's see those settings!


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> UltrNEO, I am not sure what you have going on.
> Have you installed any mods? If so, have you removed them?
> For instance, I am RIGHT NOW re-installing Skyrim. Why? Because I wanted to try out the InjFX mod that Milamber was talking about. So, I installed it. It worked. But my FPS was cut in half. So, I started removing those files and folders and replacing them with the originals that I had backed up. However, Skyrim didn't like that. After clicking play, then Continue > ENTER it crashed to desktop.
> What I am saying is that it's a finicky beast that we like to beat up.
> My suggestion, if you haven't already tried it, is to Uninstall Skyrim and then re-Install it, with no mods, and see if it works for you.


I've deleted the local game files and now re-installing Skyrim directly from Steam. Just waiting for it to finish.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this armor. It kind of has an out of place futuristic look to it. It's a WIP. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5600


The character used to showcase the armor looks extremely uncomfortable. Too bad it's probably related to the character generation and/or eye mods (or maybe blue eyes look more irritated/worried). It would be interesting if characters with low skill in armor could look uncomfortable in armor, unconfident with weapons etc...


----------



## Sethy666

Im a noob when it comes to enchanted weapons.

I often pick up these weapons after battles and use them but after a while, they run out of their particular 'perk'.

I understand they need to be recharged but Ive never spent much time looking into how you do this.

Can someone clue me in on this aspect of the game.

_(Im at work at the moment so I cant access the regular gaming websites)_









Thanks


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im a noob when it comes to enchanted weapons.
> I often pick up these weapons after battles and use them but after a while, they run out of their particular 'perk'.
> I understand they need to be recharged but Ive never spent much time looking into how you do this.
> Can someone clue me in on this aspect of the game.
> _(Im at work at the moment so I cant access the regular gaming websites)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You can enchant the weapon using a soul gem. This can be done by going into Inventory (press i) and then select the weapon and press T, if you have a soul gem it will display them near the weapon preview and you can select the soul gem from there and re-power the item.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> You can enchant the weapon using a soul gem. This can be done by going into Inventory (press i) and then select the weapon and press T, if you have a soul gem it will display them near the weapon preview and you can select the soul gem from there and re-power the item.


Thanks Milamber. Do I need to do this at an enchantment table and have a 'soul' within the gem?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks Milamber. Do I need to do this at an enchantment table and have a 'soul' within the gem?


Nope, if you have a soul gem handy you can enchant whenever you like... different soul gems have different amounts of strength in them.. you will see a light grey bar appear near the weapon to indicate how much magical power is left.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, if you have a soul gem handy you can enchant whenever you like... different soul gems have different amounts of strength in them.. you will see a light grey bar appear near the weapon to indicate how much magical power is left.


Very cool. Thanks Milamber


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Very cool. Thanks Milamber


The grey bar that indicates the magical power is actually near the stamina bar on the bottom right. I often go into battle with a fully charged weapon if I am fighting a dragon... I have the dragon mod that makes them much harder to kill, like the mod creator said
Quote:


> If a giant or a group of 3-4 bandits can take down a dragon, then there's no need for dragonborn.


So if I am running low on arrows or HP and I'm ambushed by a dragon then I just run! If I am full on supplies I make sure my soul gems are available (on my person) especially if my weapon is running low on enchantment.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The grey bar that indicates the magical power is actually near the stamina bar on the bottom right. I often go into battle with a fully charged weapon if I am fighting a dragon... I have the dragon mod that makes them much harder to kill, like the mod creator said
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If a giant or a group of 3-4 bandits can take down a dragon, then there's no need for dragonborn.
> 
> 
> 
> So if I am running low on arrows or HP and I'm ambushed by a dragon then I just run! If I am full on supplies I make sure my soul gems are available (on my person) especially if my weapon is running low on enchantment.
Click to expand...

Gotcha. Ive noticed the grey bar but mainly when I use arrows. I figured it was something to do with how many I had left.

Ive got quiet a few weapons and staffs that need recharging. I just hand them over to my companion for safe keeping and them store them in my house when i get a chance









Looks like Ill have some fun tonight


----------



## Milamber

Anyone done the Paarthurnax quest?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When i get to the top of the mountain he attacks me and if I lower his Hp to zero he regens all health and keeps attacking?


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone done the Paarthurnax quest?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When i get to the top of the mountain he attacks me and if I lower his Hp to zero he regens all health and keeps attacking?


From the wiki:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bugs:

- After beating the main quest Paarthurnax becomes unkillable. However, some players have reported that attacking and killing him will complete the quest, even though it has disappeared from the quest log. (Confirmed) However in some cases Paarthurnax will remain unkillable even after the quest has disappeared, preventing further progress along the Blades storyline.
- There is a way for you to kill him after you have killed Alduin, if you use Dragonrend to make him get off his pedestal, you can then kill him when he lands. However, you can still attack him prior to using Dragonrend and he will not attack you, which makes him easier to kill. This was the case on the PS3 version, if anyone else wants to confirm as well, it would be appreciated. (Also confirmed on Xbox360)
- Confirmed on PC, using storm call on Paarthurnax made him fly up & subsequently attack. Although quest to kill him was not viewable in journal, update did occur after his death.


http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Paarthurnax_%28Quest%29


----------



## OverClocker55

Skyrim= Favorite Game Yet


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*


Sepia filter overload!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone done the Paarthurnax quest?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When i get to the top of the mountain he attacks me and if I lower his Hp to zero he regens all health and keeps attacking?


There's a small window where you can attack him, but I haven't been able to do it so I just let him live hehe.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone done the Paarthurnax quest?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When i get to the top of the mountain he attacks me and if I lower his Hp to zero he regens all health and keeps attacking?


Strange..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't remember what order I did the quests in, but I was able to kill him. When I approached him I was in a sneak and was able to get off a half dozen arrows before he even moved (stupid dragon thought I was his friend







); at that point he was almost dead, so I just used Dragonrend and then finished him off.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Strange..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember what order I did the quests in, but I was able to kill him. When I approached him I was in a sneak and was able to get off a half dozen arrows before he even moved (stupid dragon thought I was his friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ); at that point he was almost dead, so I just used Dragonrend and then finished him off.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He just attacks me regardless of what I do, and when his HP hits zero, there is an invisble wall were I cant draw my weapon to attach him, then he flies up and his Hp goes to full.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So I've been completely unsuccessful in resolving my CTD issue's, and have pretty much given up trying to rectify it as there seems to be nothing that anyone can do. There's a lengthy thread here http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1318498-ctd-save-file-size/ which, when summarized, concludes that once your file save reaches a certain size, expect crashes to start happening. For most people it starts around 16MB and by 18MB just about everyone has these issues. And there doesn't seem to be any fixes at this time so there is nothing anyone can do. Simply put, if you play the game with a character long enough, the file save grows too large, regardless of what you do, and the game becomes unplayable.

So I guess the only thing one can do at this point, it keep your playthroughs under a certain length and hope for the best while keeping an eye on the save file size. I wish I knew that ahead of time.


----------



## Milamber

I had that isssue and so i fixed it by deleting old saves and creating a fresh one each day by going to menu > save not quick save. This way the file size for say 2hrs of gameplay is 11MB or less.


----------



## Disturbed117

Im up to 9mb atm


----------



## Lifeshield

I always delete my quick saves to be honest.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Fair enough, but I don't quick save. It was either autosave or menu save. What lvl are you guys at and how many hours? I cleaned out the save folder and only had the latest one in there, it didn't make the subsequent saves any smaller. My character is lvl 61 and over 200 hours on it and my saves are now 20.6MB. Is that something that needs to be done from the very beginning of a game?


----------



## Demented

I use quick save while playing a character. If I think I'm done with that character, I'll rename that quicksave to the name of the character and Date. I have times when it will immediately crash the first time I run it, but then after it works fine. I'm also using Hayden's Eyefinity fix in conjunction with the SKSE loader.


----------



## TFL Replica

Every time you change something in the world, the save becomes larger. Even knocking over a bowl will make the save larger.


----------



## mcjihad

My mate has accidentally killed the old cow in the orphanage before picking up the DB questline from the kid in Windhelm. Is there another way for him to join the DB now that he has cocked it up?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> My mate has accidentally killed the old cow in the orphanage before picking up the DB questline from the kid in Windhelm. Is there another way for him to join the DB now that he has cocked it up?


Well that's one way of putting it!









*How To Join The Dark Brotherhood*

The Dark Brotherhood is the most secretive of all the factions, and can be tricky to find. Start by going to bars and asking about rumors or information. Try talking to bartenders in Windhelm.


You can also talk to Idesa Sadri in Candalhearth Hall in Windhelm. Ask them about cursed children. If you're in Riften, Maul will share information on the Dark Brotherhood and the Thieves Guild for a price. Find Maul resting on a post near the city entrance.
Eventually you'll get a tip to speak with a boy named Aventus Aretino, located in the Aretino Residence in Windhelm. You may be able to speak with him without receiving the rumor first.
Speak to the boy and take the quest "Innocence Lost." Nothing will happen.
A time after completing the quest, a courier will deliver you a note. Afterwards, just sleep and you'll be contacted by the Dark Brotherhood.
Talk to the stranger at your bedside, and you're in the secret society.
Or just kill some random people.
http://www.gamefront.com/skyrim-how-to-join-the-dark-brotherhood

___________________________________

Also what does this mean when it says less humid version in this MOD download options?
Alt Mountains 2K_1K by Yuril


----------



## Simca

Still have not run across a marriage quest.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Fair enough, but I don't quick save. It was either autosave or menu save. What lvl are you guys at and how many hours? I cleaned out the save folder and only had the latest one in there, it didn't make the subsequent saves any smaller. My character is lvl 61 and over 200 hours on it and my saves are now 20.6MB. Is that something that needs to be done from the very beginning of a game?


My main character is level 53 and my save file is nearing 17MB. I haven't had any CTD issues, but I will be sure to note if I notice any differences as my save gets larger. For reference, I created a macro that will do a full save via the console, so I have never actually used the quick save feature.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Still have not run across a marriage quest.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You have to talk to that Mara priest about weddings at the temple and buy an amulet from him. He can be found in Bees and Barbs the first time, then in Temple of Mara. Both are in Riften.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm suprised people said mine look good, I spend half of the game wishing the visuals looked like some folk's on here
I'm using Milamber's FXAA settings but I turned off the infx and use 4aa. Mod list is the same as his too. Mostly standard ini but with tweaguides tweaks. All settings maxed except shadows which is on high. FXAA off object detail fade off. I get about 30-50fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Sepia filter overload!
> There's a small window where you can attack him, but I haven't been able to do it so I just let him live hehe.


I think it's just that room with all the candlelight and the colour of the walls. It doesn't look that colour elsewhere


----------



## Boyboyd

Everybody wants what they don't have. It's the human condition.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Everybody wants what they don't have. It's the human condition.


We simply don't understand it is about wanting what you have, and not having what you want.

That being said - customize-ability is a great thing!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> *We simply don't understand it is about wanting what you have, and not having what you want.*
> That being said - customize-ability is a great thing!


Mind=Blown.


----------



## obsidian86

just finished main quest aaand kinda underwhelmed by the final fight


----------



## Roman5

This been posted yet?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> just finished main quest aaand kinda underwhelmed by the final fight


It's not about the destination, it's about the journey!







This especially holds true with Bethesda games.


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> It's not about the destination, it's about the journey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This especially holds true with Bethesda games.


well im on level 58 now (no console)
gonna do thief guild now and maybe the orc quest


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> just finished main quest aaand kinda underwhelmed by the final fight


Dragonrend unfortunately makes dragon fights way too easy. If Bethesda really wanted to give the dragon fights more oomph, they need to make them about 10x stronger and make them stay still or land less as well as try to avoid Dragonrend. I find it ******ed that while the dragons are perfectly able to make things harder by dive bombing you with shouts, but insist on hovering or landing to get killed easier. If I was a dragon, I would just spam dive bomb shouts until everything is dead. It is very hard to hit a diving dragon.


----------



## Simca

Furthermore, while Dragon's are prideful, they're also very much aware that they have a very long life to live. A dragon wouldn't fight to the death if it didn't think it was going to win. It would escape to live to fight another day. The life of a Dragon lasts thousands of years. Why would it risk ending it's life here just to try and fight some little dude with a sword for pride?

IMO, Dragon's should have had more attacks to make dragon battles more interesting. Have dragons that use magic. Have dragons that fight with lots of combos like stomp, grab, throw, slam, tail slap, wing batter, bite-toss around and throw, bite-grab-fly-drop and a host of other moves.

Dragon's should also speak with you while fighting more.

Also, I seem to be stuck at level 37 with no hope of leveling. Can barely find any quests without taking the Oath. Sucks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Furthermore, while Dragon's are prideful, they're also very much aware that they have a very long life to live. A dragon wouldn't fight to the death if it didn't think it was going to win. It would escape to live to fight another day. The life of a Dragon lasts thousands of years. Why would it risk ending it's life here just to try and fight some little dude with a sword for pride?
> IMO, Dragon's should have had more attacks to make dragon battles more interesting. Have dragons that use magic. Have dragons that fight with lots of combos like stomp, grab, throw, slam, tail slap, wing batter, bite-toss around and throw, bite-grab-fly-drop and a host of other moves.
> Dragon's should also speak with you while fighting more.
> Also, I seem to be stuck at level 37 with no hope of leveling. Can barely find any quests without taking the Oath. Sucks.


Once you max out the standard class skill that you normally use, leveling becomes a grind as you level up by leveling other skills. I have still yet to get a single one of my characters to level 50 yet. Been too busy exploring and doing quests. On a side note, my level 27 assassin FINALLY started the main quest and met it's first hostile dragon.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Once you max out the standard class skill that you normally use, leveling becomes a grind as you level up by leveling other skills. I have still yet to get a single one of my characters to level 50 yet. Been too busy exploring and doing quests. On a side note, my level 27 assassin FINALLY started the main quest and met it's first hostile dragon.


Time to fight a lot of dragons my friend!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dragonrend unfortunately makes dragon fights way too easy. If Bethesda really wanted to give the dragon fights more oomph, they need to make them about 10x stronger and make them stay still or land less as well as try to avoid Dragonrend. I find it ******ed that while the dragons are perfectly able to make things harder by dive bombing you with shouts, but insist on hovering or landing to get killed easier. If I was a dragon, I would just spam dive bomb shouts until everything is dead. It is very hard to hit a diving dragon.


Deadly Dragons by 3JIou
Quote:


> If a giant or a group of 3-4 bandits can take down a dragon, then there's no need for dragonborn.


----------



## yeahi

hey guys i have a gtx 570 gpu and i want you t gime a liste of the best mods to improve the look of this game


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> hey guys i have a gtx 570 gpu and i want you t gime a liste of the best mods to improve the look of this game


http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/940_20#post_16170671

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/960_20#post_16173074

http://www.overclock.net/t/1188555/tesv-acceleration-layer-skyboost-increase-skyrim-performance-by-up-to-40/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1169623/skyrim-visual-graphic-mods-list/0_20

That should help you on your way.

I would suggest subscribing to all of those threads, especially the Awesome Pictures thread as alot of mod and performance discussion goes about there.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> hey guys i have a gtx 570 gpu and i want you t gime a liste of the best mods to improve the look of this game


Here you go: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11


----------



## Slightly skewed

Man, you guys are seriously tolerant. I demand you clean my house!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man, you guys are seriously tolerant. I demand you clean my house!


What?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> hey guys i have a gtx 570 gpu and i want you t gime a liste of the best mods to improve the look of this game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> What?


See, you didn't' even notice the rudness and laziness of his request.









What do you guys think of this Markarth texture pack? There isn't much to chose from unfortunately. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5466


----------



## BradleyW

I will not rest until my descruction is level 100


----------



## yeahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/940_20#post_16170671
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/960_20#post_16173074
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1188555/tesv-acceleration-layer-skyboost-increase-skyrim-performance-by-up-to-40/0_20
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1169623/skyrim-visual-graphic-mods-list/0_20
> 
> That should help you on your way.
> 
> I would suggest subscribing to all of those threads, especially the Awesome Pictures thread as alot of mod and performance discussion goes about there.


thx a lot man + REP


----------



## grishkathefool

There's a Main Quest? (Humor) Seriously, though, I get so side tracked, that I forget that there is an over-arching line...


----------



## Milamber

I have only touched the main quest line really, been busy knocking people off and ransacking homes. Often get side tracked though when breaking and entering if they have a good collection of books - then I get busted and it's often time to evac via a stolen horse.

I am putting an excel spreadsheet together with each mod on its own and comparing texture memory using just Vanilla no InjFXX or ENB. Each mod will be uninstalled and then a new one installed and tested, also testing with DDSpot. We should get some good numbers from this... I am hoping to have it done tonight after dinner and gym.


----------



## Cmoney

Skyboost is now up on Skyrim Nexus, posted by the original author Alexander Blade: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6058

There is also a new r4 test version up on Alexander's site, it gave me an additional 4-5FPS over r3, and it is AMD/INTEL specific. I was running at 27FPS (ultra settings with custom shadow settings and FXAA injector) at the top of Whiterun stairs prior to any FPS mods... running r4 and TESVAL together I get a whopping 43FPS... that is a 59% increase over vanilla!!! Major props go to Alexander, everyone make sure they go and endorse this file!

Latest r4 test release:
http://alexander.sannybuilder.com/?category=other&altname=skyrim_boost

You can follow the discussion here:
http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1331790-skyboost-topic-5/


----------



## newt111

Newest version of v4 test
http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1331790-skyboost-topic-5/page__view__findpost__p__20055839

The one on his website may cause CTD

nevermind, misunderstood a post


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will not rest until my descruction is level 100


Make sure when you do you go to the destruction chick (Faralda) in the college and go on the quest to find the ultimate destruction spells. the quest is "Power of elements".


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> Newest version of v4 test
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1331790-skyboost-topic-5/page__view__findpost__p__20055839
> 
> The one on his website may cause CTD


If you read to the end of the thread he states that the latest version, the fixed one, is the one that is uploaded as r4 on his website now.
Quote:


> Alexander Blade:
> 
> okay , reload r4 arch from the default link , both fpu and sse2 versions are inside


----------



## Lifeshield

Yeah it's just in testing at the moment, not final. Good increases though.

With masses of texture mods and FXAA Injector installed here's my FPS from Dragonsreach from stock to Skyboost R4.

*Stock*



*Skyboost R3*



*Skyboost R4*


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> If you read to the end of the thread he states that the latest version, the fixed one, is the one that is uploaded as r4 on his website now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Blade:
> okay , reload r4 arch from the default link , both fpu and sse2 versions are inside
Click to expand...

Yeah, I just realized that. Need more coffee...


----------



## MsNikita

Oh I give up trying to mod the thing... I've reinstalled as suggested and still it's not allowing me do anything without making it less stable.


----------



## daKINE792

My issue is that although the mods are installed and active they are not working in the game.

I am using nexus mod manager. i set command launch to tesv.exe.

I am a greenhorn when it comes to pc gaming. I have just built my system and kicked that 20th centry console bs to curb.
Please advise guys....Even if you point me to a well know faq that I might have missed.

Do I need to put the mods in a particular directory?
Im sure people post this question all the time. thank for the help.

MAHALOS!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Oh I give up trying to mod the thing... I've reinstalled as suggested and still it's not allowing me do anything without making it less stable.


If it is getting too crazy, just install some texture mods and be done with it. They make up most of the visual difference and should have no stability issues if you system is up to it. Modding these games can turn into months long projects where you spend more time tweaking the game than playing it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Oh I give up trying to mod the thing... I've reinstalled as suggested and still it's not allowing me do anything without making it less stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is getting too crazy, just install some texture mods and be done with it. They make up most of the visual difference and should have no stability issues if you system is up to it. Modding these games can turn into months long projects where you spend more time tweaking the game than playing it.
Click to expand...

That's how I spend MY time and don't regret it at all. Already beat the game, now I'm just enjoying the graphics. Much like GTA4.

FXAA Injector, ENB, Custom ENB Settings, High Resolution Textures for Wilderness, Cities, Water, Plants

And you're pretty much good. Anything after that is minor tweaks.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's how I spend MY time and don't regret it at all.


No need to defend how you spend your time









I was just saying that modding these games can be very time intensive, and can break things. If you haven't beat the game, I wouldn't burn out fixing mods for two weeks. To each his or her own.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's how I spend MY time and don't regret it at all.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to defend how you spend your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just saying that modding these games can be very time intensive, and can break things. If you haven't beat the game, I wouldn't burn out fixing mods for two weeks. To each his or her own.
Click to expand...

I've been modding since Day 2.









It'll stop when I uninstall this game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> My issue is that although the mods are installed and active they are not working in the game.
> 
> I am using nexus mod manager. i set command launch to tesv.exe.
> 
> I am a greenhorn when it comes to pc gaming. I have just built my system and kicked that 20th centry console bs to curb.
> Please advise guys....Even if you point me to a well know faq that I might have missed.
> 
> Do I need to put the mods in a particular directory?
> Im sure people post this question all the time. thank for the help.
> 
> MAHALOS!


I install all my mods manually. Skyrim Folder>DATA


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've been modding since Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll stop when I uninstall this game.


Wow... I actually had to wait until day 5 to install my mods. I made the mistake of starting the game first and just kept playing.







Before I knew it, most of my vacation was gone.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> My issue is that although the mods are installed and active they are not working in the game.
> I am using nexus mod manager. i set command launch to tesv.exe.
> I am a greenhorn when it comes to pc gaming. I have just built my system and kicked that 20th centry console bs to curb.
> Please advise guys....Even if you point me to a well know faq that I might have missed.
> Do I need to put the mods in a particular directory?
> Im sure people post this question all the time. thank for the help.
> MAHALOS!


Is it possible when you installed the Nexus Mod manager that you changed the auto directories it has in place where Skyrim is installed? That's the only thing I can think of. Perhaps Nexus Mod Manager is copying/replacing/backing up files in an incorrect directory.

Are the highlighted directories on your Nexus Mod Manager installation the proper directories. (They probably will be something like Program Files\Steam\steamapps\common...- Mine is like that because all of my games are installed to my G: drive.)


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow... I actually had to wait until day 5 to install my mods. I made the mistake of starting the game first and just kept playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I knew it, most of my vacation was gone.


so much this!


----------



## evensen007

Guys, sorry but I missed the discussion about some mod you found that further compresses the texture packs? I don't know if it was in this thread or the visual thread but i was at work and just caught a glance. What's the verdict and where is it? I saw Brad say it screwed up his textures or something and someone else said it didn't shrink anything. What's the word?


----------



## Roman5

Is there a command to delete a completed quest from my log? I've done the 'Locate Valdr's hunting party' quest at Moss Mother Cavern and received a lucky dagger from him. Valdr is meant to be back in Falkreath now, but he's walking up and down the road outside the cavern, with a quest arrow still over his head and the quest log ''Locate Valdr's hunting party' still showing. Even killing him doesn't remove it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Guys, sorry but I missed the discussion about some mod you found that further compresses the texture packs? I don't know if it was in this thread or the visual thread but i was at work and just caught a glance. What's the verdict and where is it? I saw Brad say it screwed up his textures or something and someone else said it didn't shrink anything. What's the word?


There are aditional options within the program such as selecting an output filetype? Yeah it messed my textures up.


----------



## Simca

I've come to the conclusion that I am happy with my Skyrim mods now.

That doesn't mean I won't keep looking for new things, it's just I'm happy with the way the game looks now. I just bought a horse and went traveling around skyrim without fast travel. Leveled up my one handed a bit. Took some screenshots. Keep in mind these weren't artsy screenshots or anywhere near my best, but just random screenshots along the way.

I had on Immersive Water 3.1 and took it off to see what RWT Ultra looked like. Apparently Immsersive Water 3.1 clashes with RWT. I highly suggest taking Immersive Water 3.1 off if you have RWT. RWT looks so much better with it off unlike previous versions.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Guys, sorry but I missed the discussion about some mod you found that further compresses the texture packs? I don't know if it was in this thread or the visual thread but i was at work and just caught a glance. What's the verdict and where is it? I saw Brad say it screwed up his textures or something and someone else said it didn't shrink anything. What's the word?


From what I've read, it's this:

There are two main types of texture compression used for Skyrim textures: DXT5 and DXT1. There is no quality difference between the two versions, but the sizes of textures with DXT5 compression are significantly larger than DXT1 textures, because DXT1 compression doesn't support an alpha channel. Not all textures need alpha channels, but some users that have uploaded High Resolution textures to the 'Nexus have just used DXT5 for everything, increasing filesize, texture size (not dimensions), and subsequently, increasing the amount of VRAM textures use unnecessarily. Re-compressing DXT5 textures that don't have alpha channels into DXT1 textures decreases file size and the load on VRAM is lowered. This can possibly mess up some textures if you compress some that require an alpha channel.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Is there a command to delete a completed quest from my log? I've done the 'Locate Valdr's hunting party' quest at Moss Mother Cavern and received a lucky dagger from him. Valdr is meant to be back in Falkreath now, but he's walking up and down the road outside the cavern, with a quest arrow still over his head and the quest log ''Locate Valdr's hunting party' still showing. Even killing him doesn't remove it.


http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Moss_Mother_Cavern_%28quest%29
Quote:


> The quest will sometimes be finished, but stay in your journal at the "Locate Valdr's hunting party." stage. The reward is given regardless. A fix is given for the PC version, type in the console "setstage dunMossMotherQST 10" followed by "setstage dunMossMotherQST 20"


Type them without the quotes


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111*
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Moss_Mother_Cavern_%28quest%29
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The quest will sometimes be finished, but stay in your journal at the "Locate Valdr's hunting party." stage. The reward is given regardless. A fix is given for the PC version, type in the console "setstage dunMossMotherQST 10" followed by "setstage dunMossMotherQST 20"
> 
> 
> 
> Type them without the quotes
Click to expand...

Thanks. I had only read through this page, http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Valdr

and should have clicked on related quests


----------



## Spacedinvader

I've started getting REALLY long load times...~several minutes. ideas? minimal mods hd textures and ores..


----------



## Milamber

Maybe when your game has loaded, go to menu > Save and create a new one then delete all other saves then quick save.

(Backup all saves before you do this)


----------



## Spacedinvader

^^ working so far,,,


----------



## Slightly skewed

Skyboost R4 http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/506419-realistic-skyrim-hd-profile-ffxa-injector-and-enbserie-v0100/page__st__790

EDIT: NVM already posted.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, someone mentioned the Skyboost R4 earlier. I installed it and saw no improvements..


----------



## White Fire

Is my sig rig enough to max out this game on a 1366x768 monitor?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Fire*
> 
> Is my sig rig enough to max out this game on a 1366x768 monitor?


Probably, but maybe not at more than 40FPS?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, someone mentioned the Skyboost R4 earlier. I installed it and saw no improvements..


Did you use SKSE?


----------



## Simca

Installed the most recent SKSE. I am on the 1.4 update. I see no improvement TBH. With all my mods, at the top of whiterun where the screenshots were taken, I'm getting 16-17FPS. Now, my draw distance is maxed out and everything is on ultra settings, but yeah. When I go lower into whiterun, near the tree for instance, my FPS pops up to 45+. Not sure if this was posted, but I was laughing so hard at this. I love how the text pops up on the screen.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There's some good stuff in that video.


----------



## BradleyW

A must watch for all!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLQVfHVdDZg


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, someone mentioned the Skyboost R4 earlier. I installed it and saw no improvements..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use SKSE?
Click to expand...

SKSE is not needed for Skyboost, it is only needed for TESVAL. SkyBoost uses the dinput8.dll, the same one that ScriptDragon uses; thus the .asi extension.

I am surprise when people say they see no improvements... I get a 59% increase with r4 over vanilla.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> A must watch for all!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLQVfHVdDZg


Nice one Bradley


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, someone mentioned the Skyboost R4 earlier. I installed it and saw no improvements..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you use SKSE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SKSE is not needed for Skyboost, it is only needed for TESVAL. SkyBoost uses the dinput8.dll, the same one that ScriptDragon uses; thus the .asi extension.
> 
> I am surprise when people say they see no improvements... I get a 59% increase with r4 over vanilla.
Click to expand...

Am I putting it in the right folder? It goes in the main skyrim folder right? NOT the DATA folder right?

If so, idk. Put in the SRC folder and the BIN folder. No improvement.


----------



## Disturbed117

Is there any better options besides ICCC-ENB?

it just seems to sharp for my taste


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Am I putting it in the right folder? It goes in the main skyrim folder right? NOT the DATA folder right?
> If so, idk. Put in the SRC folder and the BIN folder. No improvement.


Yup, place the dinput8.dll and SkyBoost.asi were TESV.exe is and thats it









You have an AMD CPU so place the SkyBoost.asi from the fpu folder that is in the zip file you downloaded were TESV.exe is









How random is this....

Vilkas and Ria were walking around this location, not with me either... in fact I dont even have a quest with them! They are a fair way from Companions building


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ya, I ran into them a few times.


----------



## Tnt6200

Same here. I ran into Ria once, but no sign of any others. She even told me than she killed a bear.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> SKSE is not needed for Skyboost, it is only needed for TESVAL. SkyBoost uses the dinput8.dll, the same one that ScriptDragon uses; thus the .asi extension.
> I am surprise when people say they see no improvements... I get a 59% increase with r4 over vanilla.


I think people are saying they see no improvements over tesval or R3, or they installed it wrong.


----------



## Simca

Oh..I just pasted the bin folder there, I didn't take the items out of the bin folder and paste it into the main folder. Do I do the same with the files in the SRC? or leave the files in the SRC folder? I'll try it out and let you know if I improve FPS.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh..I just pasted the bin folder there, I didn't take the items out of the bin folder and paste it into the main folder. Do I do the same with the files in the SRC? or leave the files in the SRC folder? I'll try it out and let you know if I improve FPS.


Leave the SRC folder alone. ONLY the contents of the BIN folder. That means, for *you* and your AMD CPU, the FPU folder and the dunput8.dll file. Don't copy the sse2 folder. That's for Intel CPU. It's all in the readme.


----------



## GeforceGTS

So I just found the wooden mask, I knew there was something about these masks! I almost missed it, I'd already been through labyrinthian about 50 hours before but passed through again on my way somewhere, glad I got sidetracked







Just 3 more to find ;l


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> So I just found the wooden mask, I knew there was something about these masks! I almost missed it, I'd already been through labyrinthian about 50 hours before but passed through again on my way somewhere, glad I got sidetracked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 3 more to find ;l


Where in the game was that pic taken?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh..I just pasted the bin folder there, I didn't take the items out of the bin folder and paste it into the main folder. Do I do the same with the files in the SRC? or leave the files in the SRC folder? I'll try it out and let you know if I improve FPS.


Did you not read the post I wrote?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Find it yourself









The Dragon Priest Shrine ;x


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Somewhere in the ruins leading up to labyrinthian there is a skeleton with a note holding the wooden mask, if you take the mask and put it on it transports you to the Dragon Priest Shrine, if find all the masks and place them all there, you get another mask.. but I'm not that far yet D;


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Find it yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dragon Priest Shrine ;x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in the ruins leading up to labyrinthian there is a skeleton with a note holding the wooden mask, if you take the mask and put it on it transports you to the Dragon Priest Shrine, if find all the masks and place them all there, you get another mask.. but I'm not that far yet D;


Hmm, when you place them on, does it take it from your inventory? I like to use them,


----------



## GeforceGTS

You get to keep them all, apparently the chests inside the shrine are safe to keep items in too, shame the mask only transports you to the shrine if you are in near labyrinthian











EDIT:

Just read this, has all the locations if you scroll down a little.

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Priest#Masks


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hmm, when you place them on, does it take it from your inventory? I like to use them,


You can get them all back, but they will lose any smithing upgrades that you applied to them.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ah, thanks.


----------



## Psycho666

does anyone know if there is a complete HD pack for all weapons?
so far i've only found weapon specific retextures....no packs


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> does anyone know if there is a complete HD pack for all weapons?
> so far i've only found weapon specific retextures....no packs


Look for the Weapon Retexture Project on skyrimnexus.com.


----------



## Psycho666

awesome!








thanx! +rep for that


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys i made a Argonian i have about 15hr ish with him and im at level 9 but i feel i die wayyyy to fast i mean way to fast i try using magic and then switching up to armor to to combat with a sword and still i just die fairly quickly, so what gives? (or i just suck at the game)


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx! +rep for that


There are also some for specific weapons alone. Might be better than the ones included in the weapon pack.


----------



## Psycho666

yeah i know about those stand-alone things, but i have to install everything again because i formatted my computer.
so i got quite a few things to download








i'm just gonna try this pack out first and see if i like it, if not, i'll just replace the things i don't like








got around 30 mods installed so far...and still have 50% of Nexus to look through


----------



## ACHILEE5

So, how do I do the ENBSeries mods?
As I got the .99v








There's a ???+ waiting









At the mo, I have the FXAA Tool installed!


----------



## Lifeshield

Uninstall the FXAA Injector (it will conflict) then unpack the ENB into your Skyrim directory. Then start the game up.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Uninstall the FXAA Injector (it will conflict) then unpack the ENB into your Skyrim directory. Then start the game up.


Thanks bud







+


----------



## Psycho666

damn that DDSopt takes quite some time








45 minutes for my textures folder...and it even uses all 6 cpu cores








guess i'll just have to wait a little longer before i can play


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> damn that DDSopt takes quite some time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 minutes for my textures folder...and it even uses all 6 cpu cores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i'll just have to wait a little longer before i can play


I did the same thing yesterday... spent 2 hours using all 6 cores to go through my texture folder(which is a great OC stability test, lol)... only to discover that it turned half of my textures black. It did reduce my mod folder by almost half a GB, but boy am I glad I backed up my textures. I noticed that it screwed up mostly landscape textures, probably ones that have alpha channels... and it also screwed up my modded main menu image (resized the image).

Let us all know how your textures come out.


----------



## Psycho666

uh oh...i knew i forgot something








i didn't make a backup








i hope it works out, if not....back to reiinstall everything (again!)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> So, how do I do the ENBSeries mods?
> As I got the .99v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a ???+ waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the mo, I have the FXAA Tool installed!


ENB v102 is out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Uninstall the FXAA Injector (it will conflict) then unpack the ENB into your Skyrim directory. Then start the game up.


In what way does it conflict? I have the FXAA injector and ENB and I don't see any real problems.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys i made a Argonian i have about 15hr ish with him and im at level 9 but i feel i die wayyyy to fast i mean way to fast i try using magic and then switching up to armor to to combat with a sword and still i just die fairly quickly, so what gives? (or i just suck at the game)


Oakflesh and Stoneflesh before combat are good.

I also stopped wearing Robes etc.. and just stay in armor. I figured I would be out of Magicka at some point and needing to fight it out, so why take the hits. Plus, Oak and Stoneflesh boost your Armor value in general, so you are that much harder to hurt. Later you can Enchant Armor pieces to give benefits to Magicka if you miss them.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys i made a Argonian i have about 15hr ish with him and im at level 9 but i feel i die wayyyy to fast i mean way to fast i try using magic and then switching up to armor to to combat with a sword and still i just die fairly quickly, so what gives? (or i just suck at the game)


It may be that the enemies are getting some good hits on you that may diminish your stamina/magicka quickly. I'm playing a no magic Swordswoman, and while I find some battles pretty tough, I can usually get through them by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## Psycho666

so...DDSopt is done.
texture folder went from 3.8Gb down to 2.49Gb








and thankfully no errors, and everything runs flawless


----------



## grishkathefool

I installed the ENB 1.02v. I looked at the ENB website to see what tweaks how.

Here is a shot:


What do I need to tweak to fix the blocky shadows?

Here are my settings:
Quote:


> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=false
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=other_d3d9.dll
> 
> [GLOBAL]
> AdditionalConfigFile=userconfig.ini
> UseEffect=true
> 
> [FIX]
> ForceSingleCoreCPU=false
> IgnoreThreadManagement=true
> IgnoreThreadPriority=true
> AntiBSOD=true
> 
> [MULTIHEAD]
> ForceVideoAdapterIndex=false
> VideoAdapterIndex=0
> 
> [LIMITER]
> WaitBusyRenderer=false
> EnableFPSLimit=false
> FPSLimit=30.0
> 
> [INPUT]
> //back
> KeyReadConfig=8
> //shift
> KeyCombination=16
> //f12
> KeyUseEffect=123
> //home
> KeyFPSLimit=36
> //num / 106
> KeyShowFPS=106
> //insert
> KeyScreenshot=45
> 
> [ENGINE]
> ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
> MaxAnisotropy=8
> SkipShaderOptimization=false
> 
> [EFFECT]
> UseOriginalPostProcessing=false
> EnableBloom=true
> EnableAdaptation=true
> EnableAmbientOcclusion=true
> EnableDepthOfField=true
> 
> [BLOOM]
> Quality=1
> AmountDay=0.25
> AmountNight=0.3
> BlueShiftAmountDay=0.3
> BlueShiftAmountNight=1.0
> 
> [CAMERAFX]
> LenzReflectionIntensityDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionIntensityNight=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerDay=2.0
> LenzReflectionPowerNight=2.0
> 
> [SSAO_SSIL]
> UseIndirectLighting=true
> SamplingQuality=1
> SamplingRange=1.0
> FadeFogRangeDay=7.0
> FadeFogRangeNight=7.0
> SizeScale=0.35
> SourceTexturesScale=0.35
> FilterQuality=1
> AOAmount=2.0
> ILAmount=2.0
> 
> [NIGHTDAY]
> DetectorDefaultDay=false
> DetectorLevelDay=0.65
> DetectorLevelNight=0.25
> DetectorLevelCurve=2.0
> 
> [ADAPTATION]
> ForceMinMaxValues=false
> AdaptationSensitivity=0.2
> AdaptationTime=0.4
> AdaptationMin=0.1
> AdaptationMax=100.0
> 
> [ENVIRONMENT]
> DirectLightingIntensityDay=4.0
> DirectLightingIntensityNight=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveDay=1.0
> DirectLightingCurveNight=1.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> DirectLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> SpecularAmountMultiplierDay=1.0
> SpecularAmountMultiplierNight=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierDay=1.0
> SpecularPowerMultiplierNight=1.0
> SpecularFromLightDay=0.0
> SpecularFromLightNight=0.0
> 
> AmbientLightingIntensityDay=1.0
> AmbientLightingIntensityNight=1.0
> AmbientLightingCurveDay=1.0
> AmbientLightingCurveNight=1.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> AmbientLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> PointLightingIntensityDay=2.0
> PointLightingIntensityNight=2.0
> PointLightingCurveDay=1.0
> PointLightingCurveNight=1.0
> PointLightingDesaturationDay=0.0
> PointLightingDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> FogColorMultiplierDay=0.6
> FogColorMultiplierNight=0.3
> FogColorCurveDay=1.0
> FogColorCurveNight=1.0
> 
> ColorPowDay=1.7
> ColorPowNight=1.7
> 
> [SKY]
> Enable=true
> 
> StarsIntensity=1.0
> StarsCurve=1.0
> 
> AuroraBorealisIntensity=1.0
> AuroraBorealisCurve=1.5
> 
> CloudsIntensityDay=2.0
> CloudsIntensityNight=0.1
> CloudsCurveDay=2.0
> CloudsCurveNight=1.5
> CloudsDesaturationDay=0.0
> CloudsDesaturationNight=0.0
> 
> GradientIntensity=1.0
> GradientDesaturation=0.0
> 
> GradientTopIntensityDay=2.0
> GradientTopIntensityNight=0.03
> GradientTopCurveDay=1.0
> GradientTopCurveNight=1.0
> 
> GradientMiddleIntensityDay=3.0
> GradientMiddleIntensityNight=0.05
> GradientMiddleCurveDay=1.0
> GradientMiddleCurveNight=1.0
> 
> GradientHorizonIntensityDay=4.0
> GradientHorizonIntensityNight=0.08
> GradientHorizonCurveDay=1.0
> GradientHorizonCurveNight=1.0
> 
> SunIntensity=5.0
> SunDesaturation=0.0
> SunCoronaIntensity=15.0
> SunCoronaCurve=1.0
> SunCoronaDesaturation=0.0
> 
> MoonIntensity=1.0
> MoonCurve=2.0
> MoonDesaturation=0.0
> 
> [OBJECT]
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierDay=0.3
> SubSurfaceScatteringMultiplierNight=0.5
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerDay=1.0
> SubSurfaceScatteringPowerNight=1.0
> 
> [LIGHTSPRITE]
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.0
> CurveDay=1.5
> CurveNight=1.5
> 
> [WINDOWLIGHT]
> Intensity=10.0
> Curve=1.0
> 
> [VOLUMETRICFOG]
> IntensityDay=1.0
> IntensityNight=1.0
> CurveDay=1.0
> CurveNight=2.0
> 
> [FIRE]
> IntensityDay=3.0
> IntensityNight=7.0
> CurveDay=2.0
> CurveNight=2.0
> 
> [COLORCORRECTION]
> UsePaletteTexture=true
> 
> [SHADOW]
> ShadowObjectsFix=true
> 
> [DEPTHOFFIELD]
> FadeTime=0.1


----------



## BradleyW

iBlurDeferredShadowMask=7
fShadowDistance=3000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolution=8192
iShadowMaskQuarter=10

(All taken from skyrimprefs.ini)
This will eat into your fps so be warned.

This will fix blocky shadows.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> so...DDSopt is done.
> texture folder went from 3.8Gb down to 2.49Gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thankfully no errors, and everything runs flawless


Well maybe I will give it another shot... I did stop the process half way through and then continue it later, and I think by doing so I may have corrupted the last file that it was working on; which in my case was the fieldgrass...thus the black landscape textures in spots







I wish I had realized that last night before I deleted the entire compressed texture folder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It may be that the enemies are getting some good hits on you that may diminish your stamina/magicka quickly. I'm playing a no magic Swordswoman, and while I find some battles pretty tough, I can usually get through them by the skin of my teeth.


Why not just change from robes to armor when you run out of magicka? I hot swap to armor early on if I need it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why not just change from robes to armor when you run out of magicka? I hot swap to armor early on if I need it.


Did you mean to quote someone else, or is it OCN? I'm not using any magicka on my particular character. Haven't added a point to it yet, haven't used anything magical at all, no restoration, no destruction. Just shouts, swords, arrows, that sort of thing.


----------



## Simca

Uhhh...so positives and negatives. Positive: I saw about a 10FPS increase at the top of white run. No actual performance difference in the town.

Negative..I seem to stutter now and the initial load up of the game is very laggy.

Not sure if having this mod is worth that sutter and lag. As is I wasn't lagging at that place in white run.

This is regarding Skyboost R4


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Did you mean to quote someone else, or is it OCN? I'm not using any magicka on my particular character. Haven't added a point to it yet, haven't used anything magical at all, no restoration, no destruction. Just shouts, swords, arrows, that sort of thing.


Sorry meant to quote the one right above yours.


----------



## Simca

After the initial lag on load up, the game runs smoothly afterwards..I think. I made a youtube video and even though FRAPs totally cuts down FPS by 50% I was playing smoothly at 23+ FPS the entire time. Just gonna' show case my mods a bit. Not in length too much. Started off fighting an Elder Frost Dragon. Then moved onto trying to find my horse...failed at finding it. Followed the river instead. Then moved onto a Giant camp where I fought two of them with a one handed sword and almost no masteries in it. Didn't use a single potion.


----------



## Cmoney

I take back my earlier statement about DDSopt... I ran it again and my textures appear to be fine. It reduced my textures folder by about 12%; I just need to do some VRAM testing comparisons now to see how effective the mod works.


----------



## Psycho666

my new level 17 stealth orc archer...or lvl 17 orcher



i'm on top of the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (not really, but it had a nice view







)






Ugly mountaintop is UGLY










and a random cave lighting shot










everything is modded and running flawless!








and it only took me 6 hours to install, mod, tweak, test, play


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys i made a Argonian i have about 15hr ish with him and im at level 9 but i feel i die wayyyy to fast i mean way to fast i try using magic and then switching up to armor to to combat with a sword and still i just die fairly quickly, so what gives? (or i just suck at the game)


It's an Elder Scrolls game, which means that difficulty is really really screwed up. I play on Master, and my first character had the same problem; I leveled to 15 or so with mostly non-combat skills like Pickpocket, and then tried to go and start the main quest with Barrows Den. The Draugr aren't so bad, but Draugr Wights and the Draugr Scourge Lord at the end just one shot me if they hit me. I got through there by chaining Magicka potions and just kiting/terrain abusing with Frost spells, but it was messy. The rest of the game wasn't much better; dragons would one-shot me with a breath attack.

My recommendation (if you like playing on hard difficulties) is to keep your crafting skills leveled, but don't try to abuse them. If the game's too hard in Steel armor, go back and forge some Dwarven armor. Just don't give into the temptation and forge some Steel armor that gives you 600 AR without using a shield. The game can get stupidly easy if you decide to abuse Smithing/Alchemy/Enchanting.


----------



## MasterHades

hello my friends

I saw this video and decided to download these mods are very good this brasilian sun's mod, much difference to posting here for those who want it is worth.

Links video mods

Brasilian Sun in Skyrim -RealisticSky-HDSharp- ENBseries

http://modmasters.blogspot.com/2012/01/brasilian-sun-in-skyrim-realisticsky.html

Midas Magic - Magias em Skyrim por Xilver

http://modmasters.blogspot.com/2011/12/midas-magic-spells-in-skyrim-by-xilver...

Oblivion Melhoria Armadura por GarryG

http://modmasters.blogspot.com/2011/12/daedric-armor-improvement-by-garryg.html


----------



## Cmoney

I did some VRAM testing of the DDSopt mod:

Textures Folder Uncompressed: 4.1GB ---> VRAM USAGE: 65-75%
Textures Folder after DDSopt: 3.64GB ---> VRAM USAGE: 60-68%

For my setup the minimal drop in VRAM usage was negligible; although it would be beneficial for people who are maxing out their VRAM, as every bit helps in that case.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I did some VRAM testing of the DDSopt mod:
> Textures Folder Uncompressed: 4.1GB ---> VRAM USAGE: 65-75%
> Textures Folder after DDSopt: 3.64GB ---> VRAM USAGE: 60-68%
> For my setup the minimal drop in VRAM usage was negligible; although it would be beneficial for people who are maxing out their VRAM, as every bit helps in that case.


Did you happen to notice any texture quality loss? I did. It wasn't huge, but if you looked for it, you could see it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Did you happen to notice any texture quality loss? I did. It wasn't huge, but if you looked for it, you could see it.


I still don't get if the file type needs to be changed in the dropdown menu?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I still don't get if the file type needs to be changed in the dropdown menu?


I left mine as DDS(if thats what you're asking) and thus far haven't noticed any loss. I've been pretty much checking everything pre and post to see but it may take awhile if there is any, to spot it. The only glitch I did find was Enhanced blood textures the splatters became black squares. I just redid that particular mod and it worked. What folder are you doing the ddsopt on? just textures? or more folders?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> I left mine as DDS(if thats what you're asking) and thus far haven't noticed any loss. I've been pretty much checking everything pre and post to see but it may take awhile if there is any, to spot it. The only glitch I did find was Enhanced blood textures the splatters became black squares. I just redid that particular mod and it worked. What folder are you doing the ddsopt on? just textures? or more folders?


Just textures. Also my dropdown menu for output was blank, not DDS, however DDS was an option. What should i do? Set it to DDS?


----------



## Demented

I might try that dds app for my laptop. Anyone got a link, or is it on the nexus?


----------



## BradleyW

Should i set output the DDS file type or leave the drop down menu blank?
Also, noticed a green tick icon??


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I might try that dds app for my laptop. Anyone got a link, or is it on the nexus?


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5755
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> Should i set output the DDS file type or leave the drop down menu blank?
> Also, noticed a green tick icon??


You shouldn't have to choose anything in the drop down menu. It's just a selection tool if you are looking for a specific type of DDS file. And the green tick icon is the same as "Select All". When I ran it, I just left it blank.

That's my experience at least. And so far I haven't noticed any textures that have messed up except for the Blood Splatter on Screen from the Enhanced Blood Textures mod.


----------



## Simca




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5755
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> Should i set output the DDS file type or leave the drop down menu blank?
> Also, noticed a green tick icon??
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to choose anything in the drop down menu. It's just a selection tool if you are looking for a specific type of DDS file. And the green tick icon is the same as "Select All". When I ran it, I just left it blank.
> That's my experience at least. And so far I haven't noticed any textures that have messed up except for the Blood Splatter on Screen from the Enhanced Blood Textures mod.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I did some VRAM testing of the DDSopt mod:
> Textures Folder Uncompressed: 4.1GB ---> VRAM USAGE: 65-75%
> Textures Folder after DDSopt: 3.64GB ---> VRAM USAGE: 60-68%
> For my setup the minimal drop in VRAM usage was negligible; although it would be beneficial for people who are maxing out their VRAM, as every bit helps in that case.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to notice any texture quality loss? I did. It wasn't huge, but if you looked for it, you could see it.
Click to expand...

I felt like there was a difference when I was running around Whiterun, but I didn't yet take comparison screenshots to confirm that. I have switched back using a backup of my original textures for the meantime because the difference in VRAM usage was so little for me.


----------



## majin662

Its probably going to be one of those your mileage may vary things for different folks. Ill do some vram comparisons tomorrow specifically. But as for total ram as per the meminfo mod it never went above 2gb ram and 2 gb pagefile

But it will probably boil down as well to how many texture mods at what resolution etc etc. and how well optimized they were to start. I know im pushing 75-100 mods on a given day. (not all textures) but a good # of them. Ive tried to streamline them but you get what im saying.

As for the dropdown i just picked dds to keep them mostly the same... But now that im thinking about it ill have to double check that cause there were alot of n_dds files as well so either i left it blank when i did the full run or it ignores it or they just work. Will post back

For me though. Hard evidence of vram pending ... My game is waaay more smooth now. Instead of fighting between resolutions of mod files etc imfighting the good fight of how much aa etc.

Blood textures can be fixed. Just reinstall without the compression.

What setting have you guys run??? I left everything default except compression i put that at 10 quick after reading some on it.


----------



## Starbomba

Been playing Skyrim for a while, and i love it. Only issue i have is i made a couple small mistakes on a town, and now i get inmediately attacked as soon as i set foot on it (i think my head is worth 10,000 gold







).

Is there any way to pay that/go to jail/whatever to end that? It does get on the way when doing a quest there.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Been playing Skyrim for a while, and i love it. Only issue i have is i made a couple small mistakes on a town, and now i get inmediately attacked as soon as i set foot on it (i think my head is worth 10,000 gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Is there any way to pay that/go to jail/whatever to end that? It does get on the way when doing a quest there.


put all of your stolen items in a chest in your home. then get arrested, It should reset your arrested status. the only downside is that the experience you've gained in a skill may decrease.


----------



## Milamber

It wouldn't be Markarth would it!? They hate me there and attack me onsite. So I run in and steal as much as I can then steal a horse on exiting, then ditch it further down the road.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Been playing Skyrim for a while, and i love it. Only issue i have is i made a couple small mistakes on a town, and now i get inmediately attacked as soon as i set foot on it (i think my head is worth 10,000 gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Is there any way to pay that/go to jail/whatever to end that? It does get on the way when doing a quest there.


There is a console command to make guards think your bounty has been cleared, but you have to do the same thing for all the guards in that general area, not just the city guards. If this happened to you in Makarth, it is because you had attacked someone during the Forsworn Conspiracy quest when everyone is splitting instead of just sneaking out. Making your bounty too high causes them to attack you on sight. You can try finding a guard and attacking him and then re-sheath your weapon. You can also find another guard in the same territory outside the city.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


Few question how did you get your armor like that? and your weapon







, also how did you get ur text to look in the font, nice font.


----------



## Cmoney

Just a heads up, DDSOpt Beta 0.5 is out now... apparently it handles transparencies better than the previous version; which were supposedly the discrepancies in the textures we were seeing after compressing with Beta 0.4. I will be re-compressing my original textures today with the new version to do some comparisons in both VRAM usage and texture quality via screenshots.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5755


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Just a heads up, DDSOpt Beta 0.5 is out now... apparently it handles transparencies better than the previous version; which were supposedly the discrepancies in the textures we were seeing after compressing with Beta 0.4. I will be re-compressing my original textures today with the new version to do some comparisons in both VRAM usage and texture quality via screenshots.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5755


I already did it last night and they turned out better. I used setting 10 quick though this time.


----------



## grishkathefool

Also, during the Nightingale quests, when you have to go into the Dwemer Museum, I think you end up pissing off the people of Markarth, don't you?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> It wouldn't be Markarth would it!? They hate me there and attack me onsite.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If this happened to you in Makarth, it is because you had attacked someone during the Forsworn Conspiracy quest when everyone is splitting instead of just sneaking out.


Heh, seems i'm not the only one, yes, it is Markath. Thanks for the help


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Just a heads up, DDSOpt Beta 0.5 is out now... apparently it handles transparencies better than the previous version; which were supposedly the discrepancies in the textures we were seeing after compressing with Beta 0.4. I will be re-compressing my original textures today with the new version to do some comparisons in both VRAM usage and texture quality via screenshots.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5755


damnit my latest run with the older version is just completed after 102 minutes of working.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I already did it last night and they turned out better. I used setting 10 quick though this time.


how much did it save you? if it's quite a bit i'll re-run it all


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Also, during the Nightingale quests, when you have to go into the Dwemer Museum, I think you end up pissing off the people of Markarth, don't you?


If you get sneak by the Markarth guard in the first room, then you will not incur any sort of bounties, even if you kill some or all of the Dwemer museum guards. FYI, my assassin killed all of them.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Few question how did you get your armor like that? and your weapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also how did you get ur text to look in the font, nice font.


Here's the armor: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3104&navtag=file/images.php?id=3104&tab=3

I don't think I changed my sword other than that mod there. Maybe you like the blood on it though? In which case, you'll want this mod: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=60

And for the font it's called Morpheus Font. Used to be on Skyrimnexus, but can't find it anymore. Here's a link to it: http://www.fileplanet.com/223444/220000/fileinfo/Elder-Scrolls-V:-Skyrim---Main-Font-Replacement-Mod-%28Morpheus%29
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> It wouldn't be Markarth would it!? They hate me there and attack me onsite.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If this happened to you in Makarth, it is because you had attacked someone during the Forsworn Conspiracy quest when everyone is splitting instead of just sneaking out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, seems i'm not the only one, yes, it is Markath. Thanks for the help
Click to expand...

Like others said, hide stolen goods in a treasure chest. Then get arrested. Also, in Markarth, there comes a certain point when you HAVE to get arrested to go with the storyline. You'll be excused afterwards so don't worry.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/rpgs/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/ legit? Cheapest I can find Skyrim for. Looking to pick it up. $53.79


----------



## BradleyW

Wow, skyrim HD has given me lag when turning the mouse now and again. (Ver 1.3) 2k


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/rpgs/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/ legit? Cheapest I can find Skyrim for. Looking to pick it up. $53.79


Why not just pay the extra $5.20 and buy it from STEAM or any other Retailer? Then you don't have to worry?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Heh, seems i'm not the only one, yes, it is Markath. Thanks for the help


when the guard chins you console and click on him then console paycrimegold. i had to run away after i got a random teleport (they still attacked) and return to marklarth later for it to fix


----------



## daKINE792

thanks chief that worked.


----------



## BradleyW

I have a massive issue. When i push tab to check my items, my FOV changes and stays that way. My charactor also runs quicker and the camera is furthure away.

Edit: Fixed,
Had to remove FOV lines from pref and skyrim ini.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/games/rpgs/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/ legit? Cheapest I can find Skyrim for. Looking to pick it up. $53.79


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004HYIAPM/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Slide down. 42+4 dollar shipping for a new skyrim, 46 bucks.

http://www.ecrater.com/p/13127054/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-pc 42 there free shipping.


----------



## BradleyW

I think i have a mega quest problem.

At collage of winderhold!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have to find staff of magnus. I talked to Mirrable ervine and she won't give me the quest. I think i broke the quest by finding the Mzuilf area and used unlock door on a possible quest door.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004HYIAPM/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> Slide down. 42+4 dollar shipping for a new skyrim, 46 bucks.
> http://www.ecrater.com/p/13127054/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-pc 42 there free shipping.


Thanks but I really wanted a Digital Download so I could get it today. The cheapest I could find for Digital it greenmangaming which uses steam for 53.00 so I may just have to grab it


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daKINE792*
> 
> My issue is that although the mods are installed and active they are not working in the game.
> 
> I am using nexus mod manager. i set command launch to tesv.exe.
> 
> I am a greenhorn when it comes to pc gaming. I have just built my system and kicked that 20th centry console bs to curb.
> Please advise guys....Even if you point me to a well know faq that I might have missed.
> 
> Do I need to put the mods in a particular directory?
> Im sure people post this question all the time. thank for the help.
> 
> MAHALOS!


manually install

5 to 6 years of Elder scrolls IV oblivion, Not there was nexus mod manager, manually install

I installed the manager and did not work here with my steam does not matter too have several mods all working and installed manually, you have a tutorial with pictures for beginners here that will help you

tutorial: http://modmasters.blogspot.com/p/how-to-install-mods-in-skyrim.html

This site also has selected several mods, start with the simplest to install, once you get the hang always read the "Readme" file that comes in mods

I wait have helped, and sorry my english I am not American.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think i have a mega quest problem.
> 
> At collage of winderhold!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to find staff of magnus. I talked to Mirrable ervine and she won't give me the quest. I think i broke the quest by finding the Mzuilf area and used unlock door on a possible quest door.


The console command I listed below will reset the quest you are referring to... the MG07 refers to the quest ID for the Staff of Magnus quest, and the 0 is to completely reset that particular quest. If you want to change it to a different stage of the quest you can refer to this wiki page: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:The_Staff_of_Magnus If you go to the bottom of the page you will see the numbers that correspond to different stages of the quest. For example, changing the 0 to 200 will complete the quest. Whether or not this will fix the bug I am not sure, but I have used it several times when I have messed up my game.
Quote:


> setstage MG07 0


----------



## sygeek

Thinking about buying this game for my future build. Does anyone have a coupon for Bethesda?


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks to Cmoney for quest ID and ocing noob for the required quest item ID to unlock the main door to start the quest!
rep for both!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think i have a mega quest problem.
> At collage of winderhold!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to find staff of magnus. I talked to Mirrable ervine and she won't give me the quest. I think i broke the quest by finding the Mzuilf area and used unlock door on a possible quest door.


You still stuck?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> You still stuck?


Cmoney and Oc'ing noob gave me the console commands to bypass the quest and retrieve the item needed for the next quest









Thank you for asking.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I went ahead and purchased Skyrim through GreenManGaming with many users letting me know its 100% legit. Activated on steam perfectly. 53.00 not a bad buy. 

Downloading now & installing. Any Mods I should know about to get better performance?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I went ahead and purchased Skyrim through GreenManGaming with many users letting me know its 100% legit. Activated on steam perfectly. 53.00 not a bad buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading now & installing. Any Mods I should know about to get better performance?


Say goodbye to your life, family and friends... hours will seem like minutes. Have fun!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Any performance Mods you suggest?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Any performance Mods you suggest?


Head over to here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures

Most of the be better mods and such are listed there. There are heaps, too many to mention here.

Also, drop into Skyrim Nexus and have alooky there









http://www.skyrimnexus.com/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> damnit my latest run with the older version is just completed after 102 minutes of working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much did it save you? if it's quite a bit i'll re-run it all


The folder itself went down about 500MB over all on a 7.4GB folder, but that's not why I did it. Gameplay is just smoother overall after it's done. My in game VRAM is still pegged at it's limit and only in a small interior building does it come off it's limit so I can't comment on just how much it saves in game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Any performance Mods you suggest?


Look into skyboostR4 and Tesval for FPS increases.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Any performance Mods you suggest?


Basically what Slightly skewed said for performance, for MODS I would suggest giving the following a crack...

The hot spot for getting any Skyrim MOD is http://www.skyrimnexus.com/index.php

A good MOD Guide worth reading is here, download that and open the PDF for some ideas, he suggests a specific order to install MODS too.

To download them into an application and have this automatically install MODS for you, nail this: http://www.skyrimnexus.com/content/modmanager/


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Any performance Mods you suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> Look into skyboostR4 and Tesval for FPS increases.
Click to expand...

What SS said. You won't need both however. Skyboost R4 should give you the best increase.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Thanks guys. I already went ahead and installed the Skyboost R4. I downloaded the Mod Manager already & made an account but I cannot log into the Mod Manager at all. It keeps telling me that my username/Pass is incorrect. SO I went ahead and made another account, Verified it in my email. Went to log into the Mod manager and once again account info is not correct.

Not sure why but the Mod Manager will not let me log in so I did it on my own.


----------



## Lifeshield

At firt it may seem daunting, but overall it's better to install mods by hand. You can pick and choose which parts to use, thus not overwriting the good bits from other mods.

Download STEP below. You'll find that a really good resource for modding as it shows you what you should download and reccommends what parts of each mod to install. It's a PDF file so you'll need Acrobat Reader to view it.

STEP Guide (PDF).zip 419k .zip file


----------



## fashric

The author has also made it available online http://justpaste.it/nhh for anybody who would prefer that.


----------



## OverClocker55

FOR SKYRIM: 6970 2gb or gtx 570 1.2gb? same price


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> FOR SKYRIM: 6970 2gb or gtx 570 1.2gb? same price


I'm think 6970 because of the VRAM issues with mods.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> FOR SKYRIM: 6970 2gb or gtx 570 1.2gb? same price


I'm thinking GTX570, because it's NVidia! And all my games play fine on NVidia








Whereas, ATI *seem* to be always waiting for drivers


----------



## Hazzeedayz

their both good, cant really go wrong
personally i like nVidia (EVGA) but i am extremely OCD when it comes to PC hardware


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> FOR SKYRIM: 6970 2gb or gtx 570 1.2gb? same price


6970, Once Modded Skyrim can be a real Vram Hog


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 6970, Once Modded Skyrim can be a real Vram Hog


Just a tad of a hog...


----------



## BradleyW

I seem to be getting micro stutter in the cave i am currently in for some reason. I had the same thing in a certain building i came across. has anyone had such experience as this?


----------



## Demented

I was a long time nvidia user, until my GTX 280 started crapping out. Got my first 5870 then, and soon after another fro crossfire. When I decided to go with triple monitors and my 5870s couldn't give me the performance I wanted, I could have went back. Instead, I got 6950s, and couldn't be happier. This is not to say that nvidia is crap, but it's all about what the user wants.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Well I don't need infractions. So I'll shut up


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Well I don't need infractions. So I'll shut up


You can borrow some of mine if you need any  Got plenty to share. Anyways thanks guys for the links & help. Gonna go hop on Skyrim since I have never played this or Oblivion. Got lots to do


----------



## turrican9

I tested Skyrim in my Secondary system ([email protected]) using both a XFX GTX 260 Core 216 Black [email protected]/1404/2400 and a ATI [email protected]/4.8GHz and the game ran terrible on the ATI card. Even though I had 40 - 60FPS I got terrible stuttering/frameskipping when below 60FPS. Also when turning around in several places in the open world near Whiterun, I got stuttering. I tried both the latest retail driver for ATI and the latest preview driver.

On the nVidia card the game ran just fine, no issues whatsoever. The ATI 5770 should compete with a regular GTX 260 Core 192 when it comes to performance, but the game just ran terrible on it. I tried every fix and trick in the book, even running the game in a Window (With that mod that makes a Window appear as fullscreen).

I will stick to nVidia.

Edit: So even If I had somewhat good FPS using the 5770, the game felt very choppy. FPS is not all, there are many other factors more important.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am having the same problem. Installed Skyboost R4 but I still feel like the game is choppy. 4aa with 16af. Running a 6870 @ 1360/768. possibly installed the R4 incorrectly?

I put both files in this directory Steam\steamapps\common\skyrim as stated by this

Quote:


> Put them in "steamapps/common/Skyrim", the same directory as the "TESV.exe" file.
> 
> This is for the r4 release: Extract the "dinput8.dll" from the bin folder. If you have an Intel CPU, copy the "SkyBoost.asi" file from the "sse2" folder. If you have an AMD CPU, copy the "SkyBoost.asi" file from the "fpu" folder.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Well I don't need infractions. So I'll shut up


I'm giving you one right now for that comment!

Just kidding









Let's drop the fanboy stuff here though ... both GPU makers have their issues with this game, no doubt about it.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I am having the same problem. Installed Skyboost R4 but I still feel like the game is choppy. 4aa with 16af. Running a 6870 @ 1360/768. possibly installed the R4 incorrectly?
> 
> I put both files in this directory Steam\steamapps\common\skyrim as stated by this


Try to use fraps and see if it only get choppy when it dips below 60FPS (If Vsync enabled). I experience this on my Nvidia cards too, but no nearly as much as I did with my HD5770. When keeping 60FPS it is butter smooth.

60Hz LCD monitors have refresh latencies that cause screen tearing (Frameskipping) to be more visible when below or higher than refresh rate. This will vary from monitor to monitor though. I've heard 120HZ screens have tighter latencies, and that this problem is not so obvious.

But as I've said, on my ATI card, this was much worse VS my Nvidia cards.

Simply put, keeping 60FPS at all times, will give the superb gaming experience. And my GTX 570 can do that for the most. At least when Skyboost is used.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I'm giving you one right now for that comment!
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's drop the fanboy stuff here though ... both GPU makers have their issues with this game, no doubt about it.


I got an infraction this weekend because I accused another guy of being a fanboy and that he was sponsored by a motherboard brand. But at least I was drunk when I did this









In fact, the few times I've gotten infractions have been related to me drunk









So people, don't be on the forum when drunk


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> *I'm giving you one right now for that comment!*
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's drop the fanboy stuff here though ... both GPU makers have their issues with this game, no doubt about it.


I was like, oh no









And yep you're right. Neither are perfect








But I recommend NVidia, because It works well for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> I got an infraction this weekend because I accused another guy of being a fanboy and that he was sponsored by a motherboard brand. But at least I was drunk when I did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the few times I've gotten infractions have been related to me drunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So people, don't be on the forum when drunk


I was called a FanBoy








And yeah, it could have made me get upset. And so I can see why calling bods fanboys isn't good








And all I had done was post this!









Quote:


> I'm thinking GTX570, because it's NVidia! And all my games play fine on NVidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whereas, ATI *seem* to be always waiting for drivers


----------



## MKHunt

I have decided that 2048 textures are hilariously overkill. 1024 will be my new texture res of choice. With 4ish 2048 mods that covered as many in-game textures as possible I was hitting 1.5GB VRAM usage from time to time. It would briefly touch 1.5 and drop back down to 1.1-1.3. Also, there does seem to be some chop from time to time. Which seems quite silly really since I know the 590 has enough processing power and the chop usually isn't near any areas where it nudges 1.5GB. Thoughts? I have FXAA Injector, Enhanced shaders (palette), and vector layers or w/e the one that improves CPU-bound areas is.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt*
> 
> I have decided that 2048 textures are hilariously overkill. 1024 will be my new texture res of choice. With 4ish 2048 mods that covered as many in-game textures as possible I was hitting 1.5GB VRAM usage from time to time. It would briefly touch 1.5 and drop back down to 1.1-1.3. Also, there does seem to be some chop from time to time. Which seems quite silly really since I know the 590 has enough processing power and the chop usually isn't near any areas where it nudges 1.5GB. Thoughts? I have FXAA Injector, Enhanced shaders (palette), and vector layers or w/e the one that improves CPU-bound areas is.


Turn Shadows down from Ultra to High and see if that will remedy the problem. Shadows at Ultra are extremely demanding in this game, and can cause stutter in different areas.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I'm giving you one right now for that comment!
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's drop the fanboy stuff here though ... both GPU makers have their issues with this game, no doubt about it.












should have waited about 20 seconds then added that "Just kidding"


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have waited about 20 seconds then added that "Just kidding"


No he shouldn't have








It worked quite well as it was


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Try to use fraps and see if it only get choppy when it dips below 60FPS (If Vsync enabled). I experience this on my Nvidia cards too, but no nearly as much as I did with my HD5770. When keeping 60FPS it is butter smooth.
> 
> 60Hz LCD monitors have refresh latencies that cause screen tearing (Frameskipping) to be more visible when below or higher than refresh rate. This will vary from monitor to monitor though. I've heard 120HZ screens have tighter latencies, and that this problem is not so obvious.
> 
> But as I've said, on my ATI card, this was much worse VS my Nvidia cards.
> 
> Simply put, keeping 60FPS at all times, will give the superb gaming experience. And my GTX 570 can do that for the most. At least when Skyboost is used.


Is Vsync on by default? I dont know why but my Skyrim is not running good at all. Actually when straffing you can easily see the game chugging. No matter what settings I use its the same result. 2aa, 4aa, Shadows off, 8af, 16af. Its very jittery Especially inside building. It stays at 60-61FPS at all times but still jitters. I am going to try the game without Skyboost

Makes no difference when using Skyboost at all runs exactly the same. with or without it runs choppy.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Is Vsync on by default? I dont know why but my Skyrim is not running good at all. Actually when straffing you can easily see the game chugging. No matter what settings I use its the same result. 2aa, 4aa, Shadows off, 8af, 16af. Its very jittery Especially inside building. It stays at 60-61FPS at all times but still jitters. I am going to try the game without Skyboost


Yes, Vsync is on by default.

You could try the Skyrim FPS Limiter and experiment with the render Ahead option, to see if that may help you.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Yes, Vsync is on by default.
> 
> You could try the Skyrim FPS Limiter and experiment with the render Ahead option, to see if that may help you.


am I supposed to Delete the TESV.exe in the skyrim Directory after installing Skyboost?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> am I supposed to Delete the TESV.exe in the skyrim Directory after installing Skyboost?


No! you just copy the two files from the Skyboost archive to the TESV folder.

I strongly suggest you to try the Render Ahead Option from Skyrim FPS Limiter. You could also try to lock the FPS to 59, 60 or 61FPS.

If none of this helps your jittering/Frameskipping, you could try running the game in Windowed mode and use Simple Borderless Window mod


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> No! you just copy the two files from the Skyboost archive to the TESV folder.
> 
> I strongly suggest you to try the Render Ahead Option from Skyrim FPS Limiter. You could also try to lock the FPS to 59, 60 or 61FPS.
> 
> If none of this helps your jittering/Frameskipping, you could try running the game in Windowed mode and use Simple Borderless Window mod


you are the best the FPS limiter worked flawless. game is running smooth as butter


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> you are the best the FPS limiter worked flawless. game is running smooth as butter


Glad to hear







So did you use the Render Ahead feature? If so, 1, 2 or 3? Or did you lock the FPS?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I didnt even play with anything I installed it and it was perfect upon boot. I will try some settings but as of right now doing nothing but installing it worked.


----------



## BradleyW

I tell people to buy AMD.
Just saying....


----------



## amang

OK guys, it's official. I am switching from TESVAL to Skyboost v4. I am getting 50-55 fps in Whiterun and Dragonreach.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I didnt even play with anything I installed it and it was perfect upon boot. I will try some settings but as of right now doing nothing but installing it worked.


If you just installed it, it will run 30FPS limit and Render Ahead at 0 for default.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> If you just installed it, it will run 30FPS limit and Render Ahead at 0 for default.


yeah I went ahead and set it to 60fps lock. I am getting screen tearing tho. Forcing Vsync on in my control center does not help with tearing. the game is still playing smooth but with tearing now


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> yeah I went ahead and set it to 60fps lock. I am getting screen tearing tho. Forcing Vsync on in my control center does not help with tearing. the game is still playing smooth but with tearing now


Have you changed ipresentibterval to 2?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Yes I set iPresentInterval=2 has been set. I have tried every ini I could find and placed the iPresentInterval=2 in there under display. I have also tried to force Vsync on in my control panel with no luck. Possibly that Vsync with FPS limiter force 60FPS wont allow Vsync to enable? I am stumped here


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Yes I set iPresentInterval=2 has been set. I have tried every ini I could find and placed the iPresentInterval=2 in there under display. I have also tried to force Vsync on in my control panel with no luck. Possibly that Vsync with FPS limiter force 60FPS wont allow Vsync to enable? I am stumped here


I have vsync forced on in nvidia control panel with the limiter also running.
I also have turned off vsync in skyrimprefs.ini

iPresentInterval=0


----------



## majin662

For jittery microstutter could be alot of things. Vram we all know about.

You can also try leaving that preset option to 1 in your ini but force it off in control panel. You can also drop render ahead frames to 0 and lock fps to 61 or so. Or any combo there of. Hope that helps


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ok thanks. Its such a shame to have to do all this just to get the game running correctly


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ok last question guys and sorry if this is a dumb one. Do i launch skyrim using Steam or am I supposed to use the TESV.exe or does it not make a difference? I figured I would ask because I happened to click on the TESV and it launched the game.


----------



## Cmoney

I limit my frames using MSI Afterburner at 61FPS and turn in game VSYNC off via the ini's; I get the smoothest results when I cap it at 61, as oppose to 60 which causes micro-stuttering for me. My refresh rate is 60hz.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> ok last question guys and sorry if this is a dumb one. Do i launch skyrim using Steam or am I supposed to use the TESV.exe or does it not make a difference? I figured I would ask because I happened to click on the TESV and it launched the game.


If you go through TESV.exe, you won't get the annoying Launcher that you normally get when launched through Steam.

But if you get into modding soon, you'll most likely be launching through the SKSE_Loader.exe if you get any mods that require the Script Extender.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I seem to be getting micro stutter in the cave i am currently in for some reason. I had the same thing in a certain building i came across. has anyone had such experience as this?


Is mos likely a VRAM issue. Textures are overloading that GPU!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Are there any companions that are good at NOT dieing?









Lydia died on me in the middle of a cave, didn't notice till I'd finished it. Too late hen, the burdens have been carried.

Every one I've had since then gets their ass handed to them at the first opportunity! And that's with fully smithed dragon armour and a nice chib


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Are there any companions that are good at NOT dieing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia died on me in the middle of a cave, didn't notice till I'd finished it. Too late hen, the burdens have been carried.
> Every one I've had since then gets their ass handed to them at the first opportunity! And that's with fully smithed dragon armour and a nice chib


LOL

I gave up using them, prefer to sneak around and not be interrupted whilst slicing throats.


----------



## grishkathefool

I just installed the JaySuS Sword pack. Unfortunately, I am a LONG way from being able to Smith anything nice. Does anyone else use this pack? Screenies?


----------



## grishkathefool

I parked Lydia at the House. I only take her out on "Official" Quests. All Black ops quests are soloed now; like Milamber hinted at, I get tired of her acting as my conscience.

I also started doing something a little strange... call it an immersion tactic. I now run around in Embroidered Clothes and Boots until I get out of the public eye. Then I don my Nightingale or Brotherhood Armor. I just think it's weird to run around in public dressed like a member of a Secret Society. Especially since supposedly people think the Nightingales are a myth.

I notice that I take less crap from Guards and general by-standers now too.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I parked Lydia at the House. I only take her out on "Official" Quests. All Black ops quests are soloed now; like Milamber hinted at, I get tired of her acting as my conscience.
> I also started doing something a little strange... call it an immersion tactic. I now run around in Embroidered Clothes and Boots until I get out of the public eye. Then I don my Nightingale or Brotherhood Armor. I just think it's weird to run around in public dressed like a member of a Secret Society. Especially since supposedly people think the Nightingales are a myth.
> I notice that I take less crap from Guards and general by-standers now too.


proper role playing in an rpg for the win!









Im also walking down the road of "if a dragonborn took someone with......yeah, they gonna die". Like Star Trek when they went to a random planet with "Dave"....you just knew he was a DMW!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is mos likely a VRAM issue. Textures are overloading that GPU!


No VRAM was within the limit by far plus the building was very low res. Is their a chance i can run FXAA injector, with no AA or shapring....just the gamma/exposure/colour change and so on.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Are there any companions that are good at NOT dieing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia died on me in the middle of a cave, didn't notice till I'd finished it. Too late hen, the burdens have been carried.
> Every one I've had since then gets their ass handed to them at the first opportunity! And that's with fully smithed dragon armour and a nice chib


Well, she was sworn to protect...

I restarted my characted and did the questy thing to get her... and she is nowhere in sight! I can find her whingy butt anywhere.

Now Ive got to lug my stuff around until I can get a house... she probably got an arrow to the knee....


----------



## mcjihad

the tune sucks but the video's good if not a little long
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOXDb-xWEQY&feature=related


----------



## Tnt6200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Well, she was sworn to protect...
> I restarted my characted and did the questy thing to get her... and she is nowhere in sight! I can find her whingy butt anywhere.
> Now Ive got to lug my stuff around until I can get a house... she probably got an arrow to the knee....


Try typing this into the console:
Quote:


> a2c94.moveto player


If that doesn't work use this: (assuming you actually want her back.







)
Quote:


> player.placeatme a2c94 1


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> Try typing this into the console:
> If that doesn't work use this: (assuming you actually want her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks









I might find her and then sit her butt at Dragonreach for the duration. Apart from her carrying my burdens, I quiet like flying solo


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Are there any companions that are good at NOT dieing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia died on me in the middle of a cave, didn't notice till I'd finished it. Too late hen, the burdens have been carried.
> 
> Every one I've had since then gets their ass handed to them at the first opportunity! And that's with fully smithed dragon armour and a nice chib





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Healing Hands spell will allow you to heal others.. if you care enough to do so lol



You could also look up their NPC console id and bring them back to life using the resurrect command; if their dead body is near you it is as simple as clicking on them and typing "resurrect 1"; but that is only if you want to cheat


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone found 8AA to be not very good, such as when rotating a sword in the inventory?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone found 8AA to be not very good, such as when rotating a sword in the inventory?


Not so good as in? Lag? Visual quality?

Oh wait.. I see what you mean now, I was looking at a staff at first, just looked at a sword and it has terrible jaggies with 8x aa, before I was just using FXAA and it looked much better ;l Snow looks kinda weird too..

edit.. hm i went back to it and it doesn't look so bad ;x still jaggies when you turn it though...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I parked Lydia at the House. I only take her out on "Official" Quests. All Black ops quests are soloed now; like Milamber hinted at, I get tired of her acting as my conscience.
> I also started doing something a little strange... call it an immersion tactic. I now run around in Embroidered Clothes and Boots until I get out of the public eye. Then I don my Nightingale or Brotherhood Armor. I just think it's weird to run around in public dressed like a member of a Secret Society. Especially since supposedly people think the Nightingales are a myth.
> I notice that I take less crap from Guards and general by-standers now too.
> 
> 
> 
> proper role playing in an rpg for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also walking down the road of "if a dragonborn took someone with......yeah, they gonna die". Like Star Trek when they went to a random planet with "Dave"....you just knew he was a DMW!
Click to expand...

lol, God Forbid you are reborn as a Federation Red Shirt!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quick comparison.. Got to view full size to see the small difference :l FXAA tool is only set to 5, rest of the sliders are around the middle.

8xaa



FXAA tool


----------



## BradleyW

Did you use no AA when using FXAA tool slider at the middle?
Was FXAA enabled in game as well via normal game option?


----------



## croy

how do i find my companion in the map? he's not showing up anymore when i fast travel. i remember i said "wait here" to him but i forgot where lol.


----------



## GeforceGTS

No FXAA with the 8x AA but yeah FXAA was enabled in both the tool and the config, haven't gotten around to testing without, always forget D;


----------



## BradleyW

I seem to get poor AF quality in Riften where the leaves are on the floor. Very bad edges, anyone else?


----------



## Milamber

Anyone know what is causing this, it's only with ENB it happens?


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks like you've lost transparency. Not sure what's causing the sharp corners though. What did you change before it got like that?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

So what does FXAA with AA do exactly? does it make performance better or what. I thought FXAA was for better performance but lowers graphics while AA was for cleaner graphics


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> how do i find my companion in the map? he's not showing up anymore when i fast travel. i remember i said "wait here" to him but i forgot where lol.


This, from *TNT6200*...

Try typing this into the console:

(companion ID).moveto player

If that doesn't work use this

player.placeatme (companion ID).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> So what does FXAA with AA do exactly? does it make performance better or what. I thought FXAA was for better performance but lowers graphics while AA was for cleaner graphics


It seems that both AA and FXAA fail a bit in this game on certain objects.

This tool is recommended by nvidia to use along side fxaa tool
http://mrhaandi.blogspot.com/p/injectsmaa.html


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Looks like you've lost transparency. Not sure what's causing the sharp corners though. What did you change before it got like that?


About 20 lines of code - that I am having trouble recalling from memory!


----------



## grishkathefool

I just noticed this check box in the Video Options and was wondering if it needs to be selected. I am using the FXAA Tool and I know that I can Toggle it ON/OFF with Pause Break. What's this box for?


----------



## sterik01

Just started using Mjoll the Huntress. Description in a Skyrim followers page says that she is better with two-handed weapons. Will enchanted items help with two-handed weapons?
Trying to hook her up as much as I can. I gave her a ring 21% more damage with two-handed attacks but she won't wear it.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Not sure about followers, level 51 and I've only used one to sacrifice in a quest







I just call Lucian Lachance if I need a distraction







I guess anything enchanted that she will wear should help though..

Anyway unrelated but I noticed you are using the stock inventory, have you tried SkyUI?

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3863


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Just started using Mjoll the Huntress. Description in a Skyrim followers page says that she is better with two-handed weapons. Will enchanted items help with two-handed weapons?
> Trying to hook her up as much as I can. I gave her a ring with 21% more damage with two-handed attacks but she won't wear it.


Typical... get them great gifts and they wont wear em









Enchanted weapons would help but keep in mind, you'll need a good supply of charged soul gems to keep the enchantment going.

Im finding with my own enchanted weapons, I need to recharge after battling through most locations.


----------



## sterik01

Geforce gts... I am using SKYUI. But in the things to trade menu with your follower it doesn't come up.

I recharge their enchanted weapons only if they are getting low. For now the only thing she won't wear is the damn ring.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Geforce gts... I am using SKYUI. But in the things to trade menu with your follower it doesn't come up.
> I recharge their enchanted weapons only if they are getting low. For now the only thing she won't wear is the damn ring.


Is it a ring or a necklace? Your screenie shows a necklace... Unless she is already wearing a ring / necklace, she should be able to wear it :


----------



## GeforceGTS

Ugh I thought version 2 worked with companions, just tried, guess not ;x


----------



## GeforceGTS

edit:

double post nvm









time for bed...


----------



## Milamber

Fixed the water finally!

If anyone hasn't tried this MOD then you will crap yourself after the first thunder clap! It's a "must have" app.



http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1702


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Fixed the water finally!
> If anyone hasn't tried this MOD then you will crap yourself after the first thunder clap! It's a "must have" app.
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1702


Totally agree...great for immersion when the speakers are cranked up in my little man-cave...


----------



## Sethy666

Makes me jump, even when Im not wearing headphones...


----------



## Milamber

With the update, he added way more bass!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> With the update, he added way more bass!


Excellent! Now its even better... Ill d/l when i get home


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> With the update, he added way more bass!


Great find, Milamber. Will try it soon tonight....


----------



## Maian

Just stumbled across this little gem:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6387

It lowers the resolution of the falling leaves in the Rift area of Skyrim (the Autumn section). Check it out if you notice you get stutters and pauses when walking around falling leaves (not the falling pine needles, those don't affect performance).


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Just stumbled across this little gem:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6387
> It lowers the resolution of the falling leaves in the Rift area of Skyrim (the Autumn section). Check it out if you notice you get stutters and pauses when walking around falling leaves (not the falling pine needles, those don't affect performance).


Installed it and got a nice 7-8 fps boost in Rift. Also the area east of Falkreath came up 4 or 5 frames too. No discernible difference in quality unless if I turn on "tfc 1" and stare the leaf close enough. +rep Thanks for the post.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It seems that both AA and FXAA fail a bit in this game on certain objects.
> This tool is recommended by nvidia to use along side fxaa tool
> http://mrhaandi.blogspot.com/p/injectsmaa.html


I saw that awhile back and if I remember correctly, when I used it alone, it didn't fair as well as FXAA alone. I didn't run them together though. Have you? Results?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I saw that awhile back and if I remember correctly, when I used it alone, it didn't fair as well as FXAA alone. I didn't run them together though. Have you? Results?


This might just be my results. But when I tried to use the SMAA injector with ENB-No SSAO, my GPU usage rose at least 10% and while the image quality was a lot better in screenshots, the screen-edge crawling did not improve at all over FXAA, MSAA, or vanilla for that matter. Maybe it has something to do with ENB but I've had to count SMAA out on Skyrim so long as I use ENB and want decent frames without forcing MSAA 4x over top of SMAA to get rid of the screen-edge crawling. Your mileage may vary though. Right now I'm using 4x MSAA + FXAA injection.

As a side note, MSAA 4x vs 8x at 1080p is almost completely useless (notice almost). 8x is only really needed at lower resolutions because anti-aliasing happens when there are less pixels on the screen to draw a texture/mesh. Therefore you should look for the screen-edge crawling above everything. At 1080p I've noticed that 4x MSAA is more than enough to get rid of it. At higher resolutions, AA shows qualities of diminishing returns. Here's a chart of MSAA performance on Skyrim taken from the GeForce Skyrim Tweak Guide. For me personally, I don't see a IQ difference between 4x and 8x at 1080p but I definitely see a FPS difference. Pics showing image quality with my current settings: http://imgur.com/a/TxggP#0


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks Modinn. I use FXAA + 4xMSAA as well. I set the control panel to application controlled though. Is that the way to go, or should I set it to enhance or override?

A couple of other sound mods.

If you get ambushed, you'll likely have to change your pants. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3738

And an archery bow and arrow improvement. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6035

Proper length arrows. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5164

Textures.

For dungeons, this is done well. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147

Plus this. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1878

And this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4697

There are a few urn mods as well but those are kind off specific to taste.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks Modinn.
> A couple of other sound mods.
> If you get ambushed, you'll likely have to change your pants. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3738
> And an archery bow and arrow improvement. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6035
> Proper length arrows. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5164
> Textures.
> For dungeons, this is pretty well done. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147
> Plus this. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1878
> And this http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4697
> There are a few urn mods as well but those are kind off specific to taste.


+REP nice work.

Any suggestion on which ivy resolution to use for Replacement Ivy?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> +REP nice work.
> Any suggestion on which ivy resolution to use for Replacement Ivy?


I use the highest one, but I'm sure there is little to no difference in game when using the lower res one. I haven't taken the time to compare them. Don't forget to run them through DDSopt, which has a new release out today.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I use the highest one, but I'm sure there is little to no difference in game when using the lower res one. I haven't taken the time to compare them. Don't forget to run them through DDSopt, which has a new release out today.


Nice one!

Seen this one? Wars in Skyrim II by Alexandrox


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nice one!
> Seen this one? Wars in Skyrim II by Alexandrox


Yep, I'm just waiting for it to mature.







It will be installed for my next play through. I'm just trying to get through the first one with the CTD and all. Almost there...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks Modinn. I use FXAA + 4xMSAA as well. I set the control panel to application controlled though. Is that the way to go, or should I set it to enhance or override?
> 
> -snip- cool mods


Since you have an Nvidia card, I'd use their implementation of AA over the game's. I've heard that it is better and more optimized. AMD on the other hand doesn't play well with ENB, so I've been using the game's AA instead. Also make sure you're forcing AF 16x in your drivers and not in the game as I've heard hardware drivers do a lot better job at it. Also make sure you change it to these settings if you haven't seen it yet. http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/five-fast-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-guaranteed-to-make-your-game-look-even-better Look at the second tweak.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> Any suggestion on which ivy resolution to use for Replacement Ivy?


I used 1024 as well. The vanilla game uses 512 textures. Most mods I've seen have 2048 as default. Some even go as high as 4096. Here's my thought on texture sizes.

A texture size is only as important as the mesh it goes on. As you've probably already guessed, 1024 stands for 1024 pixels. So a 1024 texture is 1024 x 1024 pixels or 1 MB of pixels. For example, lets say you have a mountain slab that is the size of a house. Next you have a rug, such as the one when you first enter Dragonsreach. Then you also have a butterfly. You've created textures for all three and have created a 1024, 2048, and 4096 set. If you were to use the 1024 set, you'd have great visuals on the butterfly since the mesh is not very big compared to say the rug or the mountain slab. But the rug would look awful if you looked at it closely and the mountain slab would not look very detailed from a modest distance. Next, you use the 2048 set. The butterfly still looks amazing (no noticeable improvement in quality unless you are staring at one from 2 or 3 inches). The rug now looks really good. But the mountain slab still looks a little bad when viewed up close. This is where a 4096 texture comes in. The 4096 texture will do the work of wrapping around the huge slab and look good while doing it. But now since you're using this set, you're also using 4096 textures for the teeny-weeny butterfly and the rug. A 4096x4096 texture takes up 16 MB of space. 2048x2048 takes up 4 MB. And 1024x1024 takes up 1 MB. It's exponential growth.

So in essence, some of these mod packs that come at 2048 or 4096 are wasting a lot of VRAM by making textures that are huge and have no reason for being huge while the other percentage is necessary. A pack of the three textures at their optimal size will run you at about 21 MB while a 4096 pack of all 3 will run you at about 48 MB. A 128% increase!! Absurd I know, but not all modders pack their textures in the same sizes. I've noticed that the Skyrim HD textures are different even though you choose between 2048 and 1024. So the only thing you can do to make sure that you aren't wasting your precious VRAM is to downsize textures to their most optimal sizes.

My solution? Well DDSOpt got an update a few days ago that allows you to compress textures into smaller sizes. I haven't worked with it much yet, I will do some testing tomorrow and report my results. But I think I will end up compressing things like plants, furniture, armor, weapons, and clothes to 1024. Just about everything else not mentioned previously to 2048. And landscapes and sky will stay 4096.

I'm by no means an expert on texture modding nor do I claim to be an expert. These are just my findings and what I've noticed as a whole. Make smarter decisions about the size of mods you download and then you can complain when it doesn't perform well on your computer because you've went over your VRAM limit. I see people whining about the performance degradation with Skyrim HD v3 - Full. I used it, maxed out on my VRAM, went back to the Lite version, and my VRAM dropped 200 MB and no more stutters with no visible loss of quality. The only time you're going to see the difference of textures on small to medium sized objects are if you are standing right up 2-3 inches next to it.

I hope this all gives you some insight









References: http://www.panda3d.org/manual/index.php/Choosing_a_Texture_Size
http://www.hitechcreations.com/ahgs/techmts.html
http://nendowingsmirai.yuku.com/topic/7221/About-Texture-size-what-the-best-size#.TxVTQfl4_xo


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks again Modinn. I knew about the nvidia guide and the AF, but I think I'll have to play with different AA settings a bit more. You can also force AF through ENB as well just to add yet another option in there.

I just ran my textures through DDSopt 0.6.1 and the results were poor. The noise and quality loss is back, so I had to revert to my back up texture folder. I still find edge crawling regardless of version though.

Is running 3 for pre-rendered frames what everyone is using?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Proper length arrows. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5164


This is a great mod. + Rep.


----------



## BradleyW

Should i turn AA off in game and run AA via Nvidia CP?
I am also using FXAA injector.

Edit: New version of DDspot is making my game files larger?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Should i turn AA off in game and run AA via Nvidia CP?
> I am also using FXAA injector.


Modinn already answered that question. But to add to it, I just did and noticed an increase in FPS and a decrease in vram usage and I didn't notice a difference in visual quality.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Modinn already answered that question. But to add to it, I just did and noticed an increase in FPS and a decrease in vram usage and I didn't notice a difference in visual quality.


What AA settings are you using mate?
Thank you.
oh btw, ddsopt is making my texture folder much larger. ( I know, crazy!)


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you get ambushed, you'll likely have to change your pants. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3738


That will work well with this
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4548


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What AA settings are you using mate?
> Thank you.
> oh btw, ddsopt is making my texture folder much larger. ( I know, crazy!)


I'm just using the control panel forced 4x MSAA + FXAA. That's it. Nothing else. I don't have the muscle to get all fancy with exotic AA's.









I'd stay away from DDSpot 0.6.1. It didn't work very well for me either.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The replacer I've been looking for!

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6416


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm just using the control panel forced 4x MSAA + FXAA. That's it. Nothing else. I don't have the muscle to get all fancy with exotic AA's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stay away from DDSpot 0.6.1. It didn't work very well for me either.


Thank you.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I just noticed this check box in the Video Options and was wondering if it needs to be selected. I am using the FXAA Tool and I know that I can Toggle it ON/OFF with Pause Break. What's this box for?


I am little sad that I didn't get a reply to this...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I am little sad that I didn't get a reply to this...


Sorry that I missed your post before. The FXAA that you toggle on/off with the Pause button is an independent FXAA injector created by Timothy Lottes that includes the post-processing effects that make those awesome pictures. The FXAA box you see in the Game Launcher is separate to the FXAA injector. And therefore there is no use in turning on the in-game FXAA (which is nothing but the Anti-Aliasing, no post-processing).

So to answer your question, leave it off so long as you are using the FXAA Injector.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm just using the control panel forced 4x MSAA + FXAA. That's it. Nothing else. I don't have the muscle to get all fancy with exotic AA's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stay away from DDSpot 0.6.1. It didn't work very well for me either.


Do you mean CSAA 4?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Sorry that I missed your post before. The FXAA that you toggle on/off with the Pause button is an independent FXAA injector created by Timothy Lottes that includes the post-processing effects that make those awesome pictures. The FXAA box you see in the Game Launcher is separate to the FXAA injector. And therefore there is no use in turning on the in-game FXAA (which is nothing but the Anti-Aliasing, no post-processing).
> So to answer your question, leave it off so long as you are using the FXAA Injector.


Isn't FXAA disabled by default in the later versions of FXAA injector? I read something about it was unstable with FXAA enabled, so it was disabled. And they recommended to use the games built-in FXAA in combination with the FXAA injector...


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Sorry that I missed your post before. The FXAA that you toggle on/off with the Pause button is an independent FXAA injector created by Timothy Lottes that includes the post-processing effects that make those awesome pictures. The FXAA box you see in the Game Launcher is separate to the FXAA injector. And therefore there is no use in turning on the in-game FXAA (which is nothing but the Anti-Aliasing, no post-processing).
> 
> So to answer your question, leave it off so long as you are using the FXAA Injector.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't FXAA disabled by default in the later versions of FXAA injector? I read something about it was unstable with FXAA enabled, so it was disabled. And they recommended to use the games built-in FXAA in combination with the FXAA injector...
Click to expand...

The the most recent version (version 2.0) has FXAA enabled and working properly; and it is much better than the in-game FXAA with absolutely no performance loss IMO.
Quote:


> Version 2.0 Notes
> * New GUI.
> * *Antialiasing re-enabled and toggle fixed.*
> * HQ Sharpening disabled for now.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Isn't FXAA disabled by default in the later versions of FXAA injector? I read something about it was unstable with FXAA enabled, so it was disabled. And they recommended to use the games built-in FXAA in combination with the FXAA injector...


Hmm.... didn't know it was disabled by default lately. I haven't messed with the injector since November. Then use whatever FXAA implementation you want, but I wouldn't recommend using both at the same time (I'm talking about the Anti-Aliasing part, not post-processing). You probably won't see much of an improvement in image quality and rather just more blurring of the textures.


----------



## BradleyW

I seem to take a massive fps hit the FXAA injector tool.
Should FXAA in game be off when using the injector?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Isn't FXAA disabled by default in the later versions of FXAA injector? I read something about it was unstable with FXAA enabled, so it was disabled. And they recommended to use the games built-in FXAA in combination with the FXAA injector...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.... didn't know it was disabled by default lately. I haven't messed with the injector since November. Then use whatever FXAA implementation you want, but I wouldn't recommend using both at the same time (I'm talking about the Anti-Aliasing part, not post-processing). You probably won't see much of an improvement in image quality and rather just more blurring of the textures.
Click to expand...

It is not disabled, it works just fine as long as you have version 2.0; refer to my post above. The improvement over the in-game FXAA is definitely noticeable if you take the time to tweak it properly... as the in-game FXAA is overly blurry. I prefer little to no FXAA, options that are not available in-game.

I also saw someone post that there was a newer version of FXAA Tool that includes HDR that was never posted on Nexus or FilePlanet... here is the link straight from the author: http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/documents It appears to have improved FXAA, and presharpen is apparently working now; although the jury is still out because I just started messing with it. There are not release notes with it so I am just going by what I see in the default settings in comparison to version 2.0. Also, the default settings it comes with were extremely bright, so tweaking is most definitely necessary.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> It is not disabled, it works just fine as long as you have version 2.0; refer to my post above. The improvement over the in-game FXAA is definitely noticeable if you take the time to tweak it properly... as the in-game FXAA is overly blurry. I prefer little to no FXAA, options that are not available in-game.
> I also saw someone post that there was a newer version of FXAA Tool that includes HDR that was never posted on Nexus or FilePlanet... here is the link straight from the author: http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/documents It appears to have improved FXAA, and presharpen is apparently working now; although the jury is still out because I just started messing with it. There are not release notes with it so I am just going by what I see in the default settings in comparison to version 2.0. Also, the default settings it comes with were extremely bright, so tweaking is most definitely necessary.


I see it does not come with a .exe installer.


----------



## TFL Replica

Does anyone know if the "threaded" options in Skyrim Configurator are any good?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> It is not disabled, it works just fine as long as you have version 2.0; refer to my post above. The improvement over the in-game FXAA is definitely noticeable if you take the time to tweak it properly... as the in-game FXAA is overly blurry. I prefer little to no FXAA, options that are not available in-game.
> I also saw someone post that there was a newer version of FXAA Tool that includes HDR that was never posted on Nexus or FilePlanet... here is the link straight from the author: http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/documents It appears to have improved FXAA, and presharpen is apparently working now; although the jury is still out because I just started messing with it. There are not release notes with it so I am just going by what I see in the default settings in comparison to version 2.0. Also, the default settings it comes with were extremely bright, so tweaking is most definitely necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it does not come with a .exe installer.
Click to expand...

No it doesn't... the only thing the installer does is unpack it to your Skyrim directory where TESV.exe is... just uninstall your previous exe version and then unzip the contents of the new file into the root directory and that's it... Then just launch the FXAA tool from that location (or create a shortcut) to make changes.

Here is an example of that version of the FXAA tool that I linked to; I kept the FXAA sliders where they were and then copied my other settings from my previous settings. You can easily see the FXAA at work when I toggled my settings:



Also, I can confirm that the presharpening works again...and well; it makes the FXAA so that it doesn't distort the text as much as it normally does (I hate that weathered look, especially on my Afterburner OSD).


----------



## Simca

FXAA looks much better in every way imo. Better saturation. Not jaggy looking. More detailed too and apparently it gives better performance? Yes please.

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6442

That Daedric armor looks interesting. I prefer the other one much more, but it'd be interesting for others that want a different look.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Does anyone know if the "threaded" options in Skyrim Configurator are any good?


Yeah, it's a massive difference for me. I have enabled it in my ini tweaks over in the pics thread under my enb post.


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> FXAA looks much better in every way imo. Better saturation. Not jaggy looking. More detailed too and apparently it gives better performance? Yes please.
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6442
> That Daedric armor looks interesting. I prefer the other one much more, but it'd be interesting for others that want a different look.


wow that armour looks awesome!
downloading now


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ok I have to ask about this FXAA Tool. What else do you need to download to make it work properly. Right now the mods I have installed are SkyBoost R4 & SkyUI. Right now I am running High with 4xaa & 16xaf. I see people talking about FXAA + 8AA = better performance n such.

Not sure If i read this right but ENB with AMD cards doesnt work properly or something?


----------



## Darkpriest667

It seems like my skyrim is very dark even with my brightness all the way up.... Can anyone point me to the place in the INI file where I can DISABLE HD bloom since the idiots didnt put it in the options? I disabled FXAA and that helped a lot..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*
> 
> It seems like my skyrim is very dark even with my brightness all the way up.... Can anyone point me to the place in the INI file where I can DISABLE HD bloom since the idiots didnt put it in the options? I disabled FXAA and that helped a lot..


If you head over to the "Skyrim Awesome Pictures" thread, there are a few guys who can answer all these types of questions









http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1210#post_16218869


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Ok I have to ask about this FXAA Tool. What else do you need to download to make it work properly. Right now the mods I have installed are SkyBoost R4 & SkyUI. Right now I am running High with 4xaa & 16xaf. I see people talking about FXAA + 8AA = better performance n such.
> 
> Not sure If i read this right but ENB with AMD cards doesnt work properly or something?


The FXAA Injector Mod is stand-alone, you don't need anything in particular to "make it work properly" other than installing it in the correct place. You just need to extract the FXAA Tool and related files into your Skyrim directory and when you launch your game your settings will automatically be applied; you can then toggle them on & off with the Pause/Break key to test if it is working. If you download the version from fileplanet that is a self executable To change the settings simply open the FXAA Tool application and adjust the sliders to your liking.

And you are correct that AMD cards do not run ENB very well; it drops my FPS by about 25&, while the FXAA injector doesn't drop my frames at all.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> If you head over to the "Skyrim Awesome Pictures" thread, there are a few guys who can answer all these types of questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1210#post_16218869


thanks repped


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> The FXAA Injector Mod is stand-alone, you don't need anything in particular to "make it work properly" other than installing it in the correct place. You just need to extract the FXAA Tool and related files into your Skyrim directory and when you launch your game your settings will automatically be applied; you can then toggle them on & off with the Pause/Break key to test if it is working. If you download the version from fileplanet that is a self executable To change the settings simply open the FXAA Tool application and adjust the sliders to your liking.
> And you are correct that AMD cards do not run ENB very well; it drops my FPS by about 25&, while the FXAA injector doesn't drop my frames at all.


ok so then I will grab the FXAA injector then


----------



## zi3m

I need some help.. In wide open spaces Skyrim always crashes to the desktop. I have the ENB mod..Water texture mods, sunlight glare mod, and cloud mods. I tried the 4gb patch... with downgrading to 1.1 patch and STILL it crashes. I dont know how or why.... since the 4gb patch should help. Anyway please!? I finally got sufficient graphics on skyrim.. now it wont even run.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> I need some help.. In wide open spaces Skyrim always crashes to the desktop. I have the ENB mod..Water texture mods, sunlight glare mod, and cloud mods. I tried the 4gb patch... with downgrading to 1.1 patch and STILL it crashes. I dont know how or why.... since the 4gb patch should help. Anyway please!? I finally got sufficient graphics on skyrim.. now it wont even run.


The 4Gb patch is obsolete and not required since the last update, as for your crashes... perhaps backup ini files in documents\my games\skyrim and then delete them and re-run the game and test.


----------



## Simca

Upgrade to 1.4, it's nice.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Upgrade to 1.4, it's nice.


Where would I get 1.4? Would it fix my problem?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Upgrade to 1.4, it's nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Where would I get 1.4? Would it fix my problem?
Click to expand...

Since I see what you did thar and guessed as much, TPB.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Since I see what you did thar and guessed as much, TPB.


Actually no, I got this off steam. Heres my steam profile.....check the info.. matches my rig. 

Instead of someone not helping me and acting like an immature fool; could someone else please help me out? Yes maybe I dumb.. but please. This is just frustrating me.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Upgrade to 1.4, it's nice.


Is Simca pulling our chains again?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> could someone else please help me out? Yes maybe I dumb.. but please. This is just frustrating me.


Steam automatically updates the game, the problem may be your keyboard... is it white?


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Steam automatically updates the game, the problem may be your keyboard... is it white?


I know......I downgraded it because i read somewhere that 1.1 was very stable so.. I just dont know a lot about the files of the game, i just got it during the steam sales and i've been playing vanilla since i got it... ha...ha... aren't we all funny today?

Should I just reinstall my game and then install this?? http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=11#content


----------



## frickfrock999

Just curious, are there any firearms in the vanilla game?
Somebody told me they found a musket.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> I know......I downgraded it because i read somewhere that 1.1 was very stable so.. I just dont know a lot about the files of the game, i just got it during the steam sales and i've been playing vanilla since i got it... ha...ha... *aren't we all funny today*?


Its okay, we're a bit crazy here. After playing a zillion hours on Skyrim and sorting through settings and ini codes, who wouldnt be?









No harm intended









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Just curious, are there any firearms in the vanilla game?
> Somebody told me they found a musket.


Hahaha, I havent seen any... imagine trying to increase your sneak kill skill with a Blunderbuss:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*
> 
> Just curious, are there any firearms in the vanilla game?
> Somebody told me they found a musket.


If there are, I have not found any yet. I have found big crossbows that you fire using levers as I am sure you will eventually find. That is as close to gun type projectile I have come across.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If there are, I have not found any yet. I have found big crossbows that you fire using levers as I am sure you will eventually find. That is as close to gun type projectile I have come across.


I'd personally call them ballistae and not crossbows. There is nothing like guns in-game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There are no guns in the game. That "somebody" is a troll.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> I need some help.. In wide open spaces Skyrim always crashes to the desktop. I have the ENB mod..Water texture mods, sunlight glare mod, and cloud mods. I tried the 4gb patch... with downgrading to 1.1 patch and STILL it crashes. I dont know how or why.... since the 4gb patch should help. Anyway please!? I finally got sufficient graphics on skyrim.. now it wont even run.


1.3.10 is the latest patch. Don't mind the doofi. If you are running ENB and any monitoring program like MSI afterburner, Precision etc, they will cause crashes. If you've changed your skyrimprefs.ini at all, back it up, then delete it and when you start a new game, it will write a new one for you automagically when you re-enter the settings via game launcher.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 1.3.10 is the latest patch. Don't mind the doofi. If you are running ENB and any *monitoring program like MSI afterburner, Precision etc, they will cause crashes*. If you've changed your skyrimprefs.ini at all, back it up, then delete it and when you start a new game, it will write a new one for you automagically when you re-enter the settings via game launcher.


Well that would explain my crashes. Do you know if the monitoring programs or skyrim will update so they do not cause crashes?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*
> 
> Well that would explain my crashes. Do you know if the monitoring programs or skyrim will update so they do not cause crashes?


Have you tried the latest beta? There was some discussion on this a few pages back with some fixes via a custom profile for .tesv.

Starting on page 545 with this post. http://www.overclock.net/t/887299/official-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-information-and-discussion-thread/5440#post_16149108

I'm using 2.2.0 beta 10 with this profile.

C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles

Copy and paste the below in notepad and save it as TESV.exe.cfg in the directory listed above.

[OSD]
EnableOSD=1
EnableBgnd=0
EnableStat=0
BaseColor=00FF00FF
BgndColor=00000000
PositionX=1
PositionY=1
ZoomRatio=2
CoordinateSpace=0
[Hooking]
EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
EnableHooking=1
EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=0
HookLoadLibrary=0
HookDirectDraw=0
HookDirect3D8=1
HookDirect3D9=1
HookDXGI=1
HookOpenGL=1
[Font]
Weight=400
Face=Tahoma
Load=
[RendererDirect3D8]
Implementation=1
[RendererDirect3D9]
Implementation=1
[RendererDirect3D10]
Implementation=1
[RendererDirect3D11]
Implementation=1
[RendererOpenGL]
Implementation=1
[Info]
Timestamp=04-01-2012, 18:04:22


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I decided to try to get Ysolda her mammoth tusk at level 11. Boxing giants I quickly learned is not very smart. Guess I will have to look for a tusk elsewhere or come back with better armor.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I decided to try to get Ysolda her mammoth tusk at level 11. Boxing giants I quickly learned is not very smart. Guess I will have to look for a tusk elsewhere or come back with better armor.


One of the missions that you do with the Companions has you in a dungeon or something somewhere that has at least 3 tusks just lying there at one point. That's how I got mine.


----------



## Marin

So the last trap during the quest Hard Answers makes the guards hostile. What do?


----------



## iLLGT3

I swear, there are some interesting quests coming out of Markarth..

The cannibal one... WoWWWWWwwww









I was expecting a "moral choice" with this one.. I don't want my character to be a cannibal..


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I swear, there are some interesting quests coming out of Markarth..
> The cannibal one... WoWWWWWwwww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a "moral choice" with this one.. I don't want my character to be a cannibal..


We have this feature called Spoiler Tags....


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> I need some help.. In wide open spaces Skyrim always crashes to the desktop. I have the ENB mod..Water texture mods, sunlight glare mod, and cloud mods. I tried the 4gb patch... with downgrading to 1.1 patch and STILL it crashes. I dont know how or why.... since the 4gb patch should help. Anyway please!? I finally got sufficient graphics on skyrim.. now it wont even run.


Uninstall all mods, reinstall the latest version of Skyim, and stay far away from the 4GB patch; because the latest version (1.3.10) comes flagged for LAA, the 4GB patch will simply unflag it (essentially doing exactly the opposite of what you want it to do). Then reinstall each mod one at a time, testing for stability... also make sure to regenerate new ini's by deleting them from your "My Games" folder.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 1.3.10 is the latest patch. Don't mind the doofi. If you are running ENB and any monitoring program like MSI afterburner, Precision etc, they will cause crashes. If you've changed your skyrimprefs.ini at all, back it up, then delete it and when you start a new game, it will write a new one for you automagically when you re-enter the settings via game launcher.


Hmmmmm the only monitoring program I have is the Asus AI Suite. Would that cause anything??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Uninstall all mods, reinstall the latest version of Skyim, and stay far away from the 4GB patch; because the latest version (1.3.10) comes flagged for LAA, the 4GB patch will simply unflag it (essentially doing exactly the opposite of what you want it to do). Then reinstall each mod one at a time, testing for stability... also make sure to regenerate new ini's by deleting them from your "My Games" folder.


Okay well I deleted my .ini's to regenerate new ones just to see what it did (didnt reinstall or anything.. all mods still activated) and now right after the first loading screen it just quits to the desktop. It doesnt even load the game anymore. What does that mean? lol.. I really might just reinstall.


----------



## Milamber

Sounds like uGrids problem to me.

What happens if you start a fresh new game and don't load a save.. If it works its uGrids.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I am confused. I am not able to access the Data Files portion of my game to active(?) a few of the mods I downloaded. Why is this?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK I am confused. I am not able to access the Data Files portion of my game to active(?) a few of the mods I downloaded. Why is this?


Is it greyed out? http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/468198-help-skyrim-data-files-unclickable/


----------



## Erick Silver

Yeah. Its greyed out. But I tried the fix there at the link and no go.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Yeah. Its greyed out. But I tried the fix there at the link and no go.


Are you sure you are adding the EnableFileSelection=1 under the [Launcher] section? Make sure you are changing the values in the SkyrimPrefs.ini inside your "My Games" folder and not the one that is inside your Skyrim root directory. Also try setting it to read-only if you have ensure you have entered it in the proper location.


----------



## Lifeshield

Haha, I made a mod that will overwrite the main menu music and replace it with Dan Bulls Skyrim Rap.









Think I'm gonna find some epic sounding fantasy stuff and make some audio replacers for the in game music.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Yeah. Its greyed out. But I tried the fix there at the link and no go.


I had this happen to me when I first started modding and I think I fixed it by deleting the skyrimprefs.ini file and having the game re-write it on next launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Haha, I made a mod that will overwrite the main menu music and replace it with Dan Bulls Skyrim Rap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm gonna find some epic sounding fantasy stuff and make some audio replacers for the in game music.


I got bored of the intro loading screen. I'm using this now and quite like it. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3708


----------



## ACHILEE5

Does anyone know where this is








I don't even know if it's real. But I want to go there








It's from that link that Slightly skewed did above


----------



## Lifeshield

It looks like concept art of Solitude to me.


----------



## _02

The perspective in that concept art hurts my eyes


----------



## Simca

Yeah, looks like an inaccurate version of Solitude. Picture is in a series of wallpaper mods you can add to the game.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It looks like concept art of Solitude to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> The perspective in that concept art hurts my eyes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, looks like an inaccurate version of Solitude. Picture is in a series of wallpaper mods you can add to the game.


Doh, I was sorta thinking that









Thanks lads


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> Hello Friends


I checked this because it sounds suspect - I get this message when downloading:

Quote:


> Download of the virus has been blocked in accordance with company policy. Please contact your system administrator if you believe this is in error.
> 
> File name: dinput8.dll


flagged


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I checked this because it sounds suspect - I get this message when downloading:
> flagged


dinput8.dll is a correct file name for skyboost.

There should be two files. skyboost.asi and dinput8.dll.

If you require the proper files let me know and I'll upload them for you.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I checked this because it sounds suspect - I get this message when downloading:
> flagged


Sounds like a false positive. That file is used in several modding programs. That being said, MasterHades has some weird fetish for that crummy site.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> dinput8.dll is the correct file name for skyboost.
> There should be two files. skyboost.asi and dinput8.dll.
> If you require the proper files let me know and I'll upload them for you.


The filename is correct - yes.

I had downloaded skyboost at work previously without any errors from the nexus, so I went and checked again. Looks like they have implemented a new security policy at work and that one gives the same message. When I see a mod linked from a blogspot page when there is already a legitimate source for the mod, I get skeptical. Plus I had downloaded it and not received a warning in the past.

Sorry for the misunderstanding!


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That "somebody" is a troll.


Talked to her earlier, she finally came clean and told me it was a mod.
Such treachery....


----------



## gtarmanrob

So what's the coolest weapon you guys have found/created so far?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> So what's the coolest weapon you guys have found/created so far?


Nightengale Bow.


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> The filename is correct - yes.
> I had downloaded skyboost at work previously without any errors from the nexus, so I went and checked again. Looks like they have implemented a new security policy at work and that one gives the same message. When I see a mod linked from a blogspot page when there is already a legitimate source for the mod, I get skeptical. Plus I had downloaded it and not received a warning in the past.
> Sorry for the misunderstanding!


I never post any suspicious file I tested and worked fine here, among other things this site have Modmasters permisssons of all authors, owner is a former community member.

staff here is kind of closed mind to new things, it seems that only nexus exists and that you want to impose for all.

I really like the Nexus, but I also like to see other sources like planet elder scrolls and modmasters

big hug


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> staff here is kind of closed mind to new things, it seems that only nexus exists and that you want to impose for all.


To be fair, the site you linked looks questionable. The site author and download link both point to the same file and there is no feedback. I downloaded the same file 3 days ago and it did not trip the AV. Doing anything short of mentioning that to other people would have been irresponsible in my book, since I couldn't physically download it to inspect further. I don't have any Nexus agenda, I promise.

Quote:


> big hug


Same, no offense meant whatsoever, I was just being cautious =)


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> So what's the coolest weapon you guys have found/created so far?


Lightsabres.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> Hello Friends
> 
> For those people suffering from slow of the machine, a hint yesterday downloaded a mod which improved to 50% performance in the game.
> 
> who want to try: http://modmasters.blogspot.com/2012/01/skyboost-por-alexander-lamina.html


What's with the links to that site? Whenever you post it's some link to it.. Is this your site? I'd encourage anyone to use nexus, since that site is known to be legitimate and they quarantine the files.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> So what's the coolest weapon you guys have found/created so far?


Wabbajack









http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Wabbajack

btw is anyone able to access http://elderscrolls.wikia.com

I get some stop S.O.P.A crap ;l


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Wabbajack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Wabbajack
> btw is anyone able to access http://elderscrolls.wikia.com
> I get some stop S.O.P.A crap ;l


You should be supporting the protest. Educate yourself.

The Wabbajack is fun to use.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Wabbajack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Oblivion:Wabbajack
> btw is anyone able to access http://elderscrolls.wikia.com
> I get some stop S.O.P.A crap ;l


not sure if serious


----------



## GeforceGTS

I know what it is, how could I not when I'm on OCN everyday









and the site hasn't been blocked, it's just trying to FORCE me to sign a petition which I signed long ago, they could of just had a banner or something :l


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What's with the links to that site? Whenever you post it's some link to it.. Is this your site? I'd encourage anyone to use nexus, since that site is known to be legitimate and they quarantine the files.
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


No, not my site, but I like the Design, I also like to save time, because there they are already selected, and all the files I downloaded worked well there, I'm fanatical about mods and the owner of the site I subscribe to it facebook is very polite.

since I came here two people have attacked me, just to show something new, I attend two forums and this only happens here.

"For me these are two that are site owners"

I not Understand, here I can not seem to give a new view, I no have right to give my opinion ? since morrowind game with mods.

already call me robo, owner of the site, the other says that I troll fetish, now that I link with virus what?

honestly ...I need patience

why is it that a simple site, bothers you so much? "two"

just always the same two, the point of inventing so much??


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Sounds like uGrids problem to me.
> What happens if you start a fresh new game and don't load a save.. If it works its uGrids.
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Sorry for the long wait.. went to school haha. Yeah it works when i start a new game. What do i do now?? Was this uGrids thing my problem the whole time? I've read the .ini files can make things crash a lot.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> No, not my site, but I like the Design, I also like to save time, because there they are already selected, and all the files I downloaded worked well there, I'm fanatical about mods and the owner of the site I subscribe to it facebook is very polite.
> since I came here two people have attacked me, just to show something new, I attend two forums and this only happens here.
> "For me these are two that are site owners"
> I not Understand, here I can not seem to give a new view, I no have right to give my opinion ? since morrowind game with mods.
> already call me robo, owner of the site, the other says that I troll fetish, now that I link with virus what?
> honestly ...I need patience
> why is it that a simple site, bothers you so much? "two"
> just always the same two, the point of inventing so much??


This is america. There is no freedom of speech/opinions anymore.

Anyways I dont think It was anything bad but the site you linked we have no clue if its safe or unsafe in that matter just because its not monitored like nexus is. Everything that goes through nexus is scanned for Viruses where as the site you linked "Who Knows"


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Sorry for the long wait.. went to school haha. Yeah it works when i start a new game. What do i do now?? Was this uGrids thing my problem the whole time? I've read the .ini files can make things crash a lot.


Thats good to know! So what I would do is this:

Upload your skyrim prefs here so I can check it out... attach it as a zip, the location is

*Documents\My Games\Skyrim*


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thats good to know! So what I would do is this:
> Upload your skyrim prefs here so I can check it out... attach it as a zip, the location is
> *Documents\My Games\Skyrim*


Okay! Wow thanks so much







Uh.. I kinda edited them and made a backup of the others so ill upload both copies to see whats up with it. I dont know if the backed up copy was the default. Since I also got the 4gb patch theres the 4gb patch ini file in my folder too.

Skyrim Ini's.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## Slightly skewed

These daggers look like they are done well. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6494


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Okay! Wow thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.. I kinda edited them and made a backup of the others so ill upload both copies to see whats up with it. I dont know if the backed up copy was the default. Since I also got the 4gb patch theres the 4gb patch ini file in my folder too.


Try that, if it doesnt work i have another plan...

Skyrim ini 1k .zip file


----------



## MasterHades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> This is america. There is no freedom of speech/opinions anymore.
> 
> Anyways I dont think It was anything bad but the site you linked we have no clue if its safe or unsafe in that matter just because its not monitored like nexus is. Everything that goes through nexus is scanned for Viruses where as the site you linked "Who Knows"


Yes friend, you're right, I always respected everyone's opinion, this is a forum everyone is entitled to give his opinion, some may like others do not, this is part, does not mean you have to invent stories, to disqualify others, as the "two" has done.

the nexus was not always so far it has evolved to "years" of existence.

I do not think the comparisons to a site that date posts have a month and a half, is just.

nexus and also when I had a month and a half people distrust

nem era este name "nexus" in tempos de "morrowind"

the space for all, for "new" and "older",who stand to gain are we when play with new mods.

respect for all!


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Try that, if it doesnt work i have another plan...
> 
> Skyrim ini 1k .zip file


Hmmm nope... now right when it gets to the main menu screen it just exits to the desktop. Maybe the other one too?? I gotta step off the computer for a while so ill be back in a bit.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Hmmm nope... now right when it gets to the main menu screen it just exits to the desktop. Maybe the other one too?? I gotta step off the computer for a while so ill be back in a bit.


Move those two files into the *Documents\My Games\Skyrim* folder

Skyrim.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Move those two files into the *Documents\My Games\Skyrim* folder
> 
> Skyrim.zip 2k .zip file


Okay did that... still at the menu. It quits to the desktop.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Okay did that... still at the menu. It quits to the desktop.


Can you try a different save in case its corrupt, at the menu select load - if it lets get that far... Your skyrim is up to date isn't it?


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can you try a different save in case its corrupt, at the menu select load - if it lets get that far... Your skyrim is up to date isn't it?


I cant even get to a save haha because right when the main menu comes up it quits to the desktop. Well.. on the nexus forums I read a tutorial on how to downgrade the steam version back to 1.1 for stability so I did that and now i'm stuck at 1.1. hahah. Thats probably another issue too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sometimes having 2 copies of the game is beneficial. Paying for a genuine copy and actually using a pirated one often offers less hassle. Just sayin.


----------



## Milamber

What happens if you rename texture folder in Skyrim\data and fire it up - try that....


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sometimes having 2 copies of the game is beneficial. Paying for a genuine copy and actually using a pirated one often offers less hassle. Just sayin.


I dont like pirating; too much hassle for me to get the damn thing running correctly. Plus my ISP is a pirate nazi lol. Even if I say i have a legit copy.. i'll lose my connection for 2 weeks until i get rid of it. This has happened to friends at school lol. Back ontopic though because I really really would love for this to run without crashing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What happens if you rename texture folder in Skyrim\data and fire it up - try that....


Thats a no go too.. does the same thing


----------



## sterik01

I'm having a problem with enchanted items that fortify smithing.

I'll equip a ring with 13% better weapons and armor while smithing. If I add a necklace with the same percentage there is no increase in damage rating on the sword that I'm trying to enhance.

I have also added dwarven fortify smithing by 20% and still no increase from the first 13% ring.

I have only tried it with one sword, have yet to see if armor upgrading has the same effect.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Back ontopic though because I really really would love for this to run without crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a no go too.. does the same thing


Are you running an ENB or FXAA?


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Are you running an ENB or FXAA?


Yup I am. My total list of mods...
ENB
FXAA (I did have this before ENB)
Realistic Water Textures.
Sunglare mod
Cloud textures.

Thats it.


----------



## Mr. 13

I normally get around 55 - 60 FPS in cities like whiterun and solitude, but when I use the confident ENB it drops down to 27, is it normal or did I do something wrong?

also note that the gpu usage is usually around 50% while cpu only has about 11%


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> I dont like pirating; too much hassle for me to get the damn thing running correctly. Plus my ISP is a pirate nazi lol. Even if I say i have a legit copy.. i'll lose my connection for 2 weeks until i get rid of it. This has happened to friends at school lol. Back ontopic though because I really really would love for this to run without crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a no go too.. does the same thing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Yup I am. My total list of mods...
> ENB
> FXAA (I did have this before ENB)
> Realistic Water Textures.
> Sunglare mod
> Cloud textures.
> Thats it.


Remove all ENB and FXAA - thats likely to be the problem.... test and if it works - reinstall ENB.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Remove all ENB and FXAA - thats likely to be the problem.... test and if it works - reinstall ENB.


Alright.... I removed them.. now the actual game wont even load. When I hit the play game in steam -> launcher. The cursor just gives me a busy notice for a second and then... nothing.. This looks like it went from bad to worse haha. Okay I'm just going to reinstall the game. How do I keep my saves if possible??


----------



## 4LC4PON3

\Documents\My Games\Skyrim

folder for saved files in there


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Alright.... I removed them.. now the actual game wont even load. When I hit the play game in steam -> launcher. The cursor just gives me a busy notice for a second and then... nothing.. This looks like it went from bad to worse haha. Okay I'm just going to reinstall the game. How do I keep my saves if possible??


Saves can be backed up, they are in Documents\my games\skyrim\saves. (just copy that folder)


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Saves can be backed up, they are in Documents\my games\skyrim\saves. (just copy that folder)


Alright. Thanks so much man for your help. I really appreciate it. I'm going to let this install again.. then apply ENB and FXAA again. Ill come back to you and post here once i do.


----------



## Erick Silver

I use the Curse Client. They don't have a ton of mods yet, but they are increasing the inventory.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Alright. Thanks so much man for your help. I really appreciate it. I'm going to let this install again.. then apply ENB and FXAA again. Ill come back to you and post here once i do.


hey no fair I posted the save file directory first lol


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> hey no fair I posted the save file directory first lol


He's been helping me out all along though hahaha. Thanks though. I gave you rep too


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> He's been helping me out all along though hahaha. Thanks though. I gave you rep too


HAHA yeah I was j/k anyways.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> HAHA yeah I was j/k anyways.


Hahaha. Well you got free rep then!


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I had this happen to me when I first started modding and I think I fixed it by deleting the skyrimprefs.ini file and having the game re-write it on next launch.
> I got bored of the intro loading screen. I'm using this now and quite like it. http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3708


Thanks for the find! Gotta love this....


----------



## grishkathefool

zi3m, I can't help but wonder if your initial crash problem
Quote:


> In wide open spaces Skyrim always crashes to the desktop. I have the ENB mod..Water texture mods, sunlight glare mod, and cloud mods.


was related to too much demand on your GPUs? What Graphics level were you playing at, including AAs etc...? I looked at some benchmark figures for 250s in SLI and am not convinced that they can handle that kind of demand.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I need help here. I am having some laggish problems here and there. Not really any lag issues outside it only happens when you go lets say underground in a mine of some sort. its not constant but does happen. I am running everything on High. 4xaa with 16af. I have not touched any other setting just hit the High detail button. I am running Skyboost R4 and skyUI. I tried to run FPSLimiter and it worked great but I could not deal with the massive screen tearing. I tried everything to stop the tearing with no luck.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> zi3m, I can't help but wonder if your initial crash problem
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> In wide open spaces Skyrim always crashes to the desktop. I have the ENB mod..Water texture mods, sunlight glare mod, and cloud mods.
> 
> 
> 
> was related to too much demand on your GPUs? What Graphics level were you playing at, including AAs etc...? I looked at some benchmark figures for 250s in SLI and am not convinced that they can handle that kind of demand.
Click to expand...

Well I really wouldn't know. I mean.. I got around 30-40ish fps; Never any major dipping fps hits either. I had everything on ultra with 16xAF and 4xMSAA with ENB and FXAAinj.. plus water, cloud, and sunglare textures. It was only in wide open areas too. Cities, caves, forests, top of mountains...etc were fine. When I got into valleys though... that was the problem... boom to desktop. I'm reinstalling it now. I will play with vanilla for a bit, then add in ENB and FXAAinj then the texture mods and try again... without downgrading to 1.1 again


----------



## Slow*Jim

Anyone know why FXAA post process injector has been hidden for a couple of days? http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=131


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I need help here. I am having some laggish problems here and there. Not really any lag issues outside it only happens when you go lets say underground in a mine of some sort. its not constant but does happen. I am running everything on High. 4xaa with 16af. I have not touched any other setting just hit the High detail button. I am running Skyboost R4 and skyUI. I tried to run FPSLimiter and it worked great but I could not deal with the massive screen tearing. I tried everything to stop the tearing with no luck.


I turned of vsync in the ini, and forced it on in Nvidia control panel, then set my fps limiter to 30 (half my monitor refresh rate) since I can't maintain 60 fps with my settings. I have no tearing doing it this way. Unfortunately I can't run AA with my outdated rig. Time for an upgrade.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> I normally get around 55 - 60 FPS in cities like whiterun and solitude, but when I use the confident ENB it drops down to 27, is it normal or did I do something wrong?
> also note that the gpu usage is usually around 50% while cpu only has about 11%


Dropping 20FPS using ENB is normal. Your GPU and CPU usage however, isn't. Your GPU usage shouldn't come off of 90%+ usage unless you hit your FPS limiter, whatever that might be set at. So there is a problem there. Make sure you check out Skyboost R4 for a FPS gain. http://www.thenexusforums.com/index.php?/topic/506419-realistic-skyrim-hd-profile-ffxa-injector-and-enbserie-v0100/page__st__790


----------



## tsm106

I hope the fix the coding in this darn game in 1.4.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I hope the fix the coding in this darn game in 1.4.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Care to elaborate?


The game is limited to 2 cores and it's oblivious to more than two gpus, that's just for starters. Shadows are cpu bound is another annoying bit. There's more where those came from.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The game is limited to 2 cores and it's oblivious to more than two gpus, that's just for starters. Shadows are cpu bound is another annoying bit. There's more where those came from.


Is there a reason why you run 4 cards? Folding? Your GPU gripe only effects a very small number of people and honestly, there are others games that don't scale well past 2 GPU's so it isn't just skyrim. Why not sell those and just use 2 more powerful cards?

Your other complaints are valid, and there are just too many issues with this game to list, so wishing them all to be fixed is nothing more than a dream. It won't ever happen.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there a reason why you run 4 cards? Folding? Your GPU gripe only effects a very small number of people and honestly, there are others games that don't scale well past 2 GPU's so it isn't just skyrim. Why not sell those and just use 2 more powerful cards?


I'm going to ignore that as it's not helpful at all, nevermind that the game wasn't even compiled to use proper cpu tech, nor that the game doesn't scale on widescreen setups... but I should sell my cards just because some games don't support it.

Instead of demanding better coding, I should just throw my arms up in the air and go oh well... yeah that's not so helpful.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'll just add you to the strange list. Sell your cards an get one of these then.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'll just add you to the strange list. Sell your cards an get one of these then.
> -snip TI-84 Skyrim video-


Note to self.......bring TI-84 back next time I go home..... thanks for the video







+rep


----------



## nwkegan

Is my graphics card dying?

http://imageshack.us/g/267/2012011900001.jpg/


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Is my graphics card dying?
> http://imageshack.us/g/267/2012011900001.jpg/


Is that vanilla? I've had textures glitch out on me before. And simple fix was to alt-tab out and back into the game and the texture came back normal. See if that helps fix it for you should it happen again. I seriously doubt it is your graphics card dying.

Also, I noticed a post of yours a week ago in another thread saying that your graphics card stutters while you're playing even though pushing 50-60fps. I'll admit that I've had that happen too. My fix as of late has simply been to alt-tab out and back into the game as soon as I start up. This is to ensure that Skyrim is running at the highest priority as possible, also it tends to cure any stuttering problems I've had. My FPS while in Whiterun will show 40-45 fps when I first boot up the game, then when I alt-tab out and back in it will jump up to 55-60 fps. Note that it doesn't always jump up my FPS, but when I notice it is lower than usual I just alt-tab to make sure that process priority isn't the problem.

I believe some others have fixed this problem with the Simple Borderless Window mod. Maybe try that if you haven't already and see if it helps? Otherwise, I dunno what to say. What drivers are you running currently? I'm running a developer preview of 12.2 and so far I haven't noticed many quirks. 11.12 WHQL was way worse than 11.12 Preview for me for some reason. And 12.1 wasn't the best drivers for Battlefield 3, on my setup at least.

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4

Hope I helped some!


----------



## nwkegan

I have ENB installed. I did try alt-tabbing out and back in, didn't help either the stuttering or the texture problem. I've had some flickering and texture glitches in other games as well. This combined with the random performance issues just makes me wonder if it's possible that the GPU is faulty. Not convinced or anything, though.

Windowed mode is no better, and I've tried drivers from 11.11a to 12.1, to whatever the latest is.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Milamber

Check the GPU temps with this tool enable logging whilst playing Skyrim, I think the option is under sensor within that app. Also check for artifcats with this


----------



## nwkegan

Temps are within reasonable parameters. That's an EVGA tool, it's incompatible with my Asus HD 6850. I can try running Kombustor or something, I guess.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why not just use MSI afterburner? The OSD works, you just need to create a profile.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why not just use MSI afterburner? The OSD works, you just need to create a profile.


I wish the OSD would work with me, but I think it's because I'm using Hayden's Eyefinity Fix too. I tried making profiles in the OSD server, but nothing worked. Now I just use AB's Remote Server and my smartphone with the AB app.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Has anyone used this mod:


Spoiler: Warning - somewhat adult content (pg13?)



*Catwalk*?


it has been causing the loading screen image to show up in water and fog/clouds. It's just a clear out line but it's REALLY annoying.
does anyone know what could be causing this?

Also, if not, is there a mod that makes woman and skinnier people not look like dumb asses when they walk?
They all have their arms out like their supposed to be muscular.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Has anyone used this mod: Catwalk?
> it has been causing the loading screen image to show up in water and fog/clouds. It's just a clear out line but it's REALLY annoying.
> does anyone know what could be causing this?
> Also, if not, is there a mod that makes woman and skinnier people not look like dumb asses when they walk?
> They all have their arms out like their supposed to be muscular.


Not sure but you can give women a more muscular body texture if it bothers you.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not sure but you can give women a more muscular body texture if it bothers you.


well it's not just the women, the skinnier men look weird too. i just figured Bethesda would have put this into account.


----------



## Cmoney

After well over 200 hours of gameplay I just came across a little Easter egg that I hadn't seen before, has anyone else come across this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Headless Horseman! I saw him outside near Dragon Bridge, he just rode by real fast, not stopping (and you can't kill him lol)


----------



## Lifeshield

Lol nice catch.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> After well over 200 hours of gameplay I just came across a little Easter egg that I hadn't seen before, has anyone else come across this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Headless Horseman! I saw him outside near Dragon Bridge, he just rode by real fast, not stopping (and you can't kill him lol)


haha that's awesome.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think if you follow him, there's a quest waiting. Oh, sorry it's not a quest but other goodies.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> After well over 200 hours of gameplay I just came across a little Easter egg that I hadn't seen before, has anyone else come across this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Headless Horseman! I saw him outside near Dragon Bridge, he just rode by real fast, not stopping (and you can't kill him lol)


DId you sort out your DDSopt black lines issue? I have the same thing and from the looks of it, it'a forest floor texture from either Vurt, or Serious HD. I'm starting to not like that program. It works well on some textures while others it reduces quality noticeably and I just end up having to copy back the original. RWT water is a good example.


----------



## Roman5

Is it safe to sell all the claws I've acquired and used (that open those puzzle doors), I presume I won't need them again? I've given them all to lydia at the moment to carry. However, she won't accept the ruby dragon claw from me for some reason, she says "can't do that, sorry." I can't remember if I've used it or not.


----------



## amang

Can I ask one stupid question: Is gay marriage possible in Skyrim?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Can I ask one stupid question: Is gay marriage possible in Skyrim?


Yes.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Has anyone used this mod:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning - somewhat adult content (pg13?)
> 
> 
> 
> *Catwalk*?
> 
> 
> it has been causing the loading screen image to show up in water and fog/clouds. It's just a clear out line but it's REALLY annoying.
> does anyone know what could be causing this?
> Also, if not, is there a mod that makes woman and skinnier people not look like dumb asses when they walk?
> They all have their arms out like their supposed to be muscular.


Why would you want a mod like that?

Anyway,

I hate how a majority of the quests end up in Misc and do not have a quest title.. I don't know why or how I got some of them, and I don't know the story behind them. Oblivion's quest structure was SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yes.


Sweet a$$!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Is it safe to sell all the claws I've acquired and used (that open those puzzle doors), I presume I won't need them again? I've given them all to lydia at the moment to carry. However, she won't accept the ruby dragon claw from me for some reason, she says "can't do that, sorry." I can't remember if I've used it or not.


If you can't remove an item from inventory it's a quest item. The other claws don't matter, you can spawn new ones whenever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Why would you want a mod like that?


I use that mod. It makes the females walk more like ladies if you know what I mean.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> *If you remove an item from inventory it's a quest ite*m. The other claws don't matter, you can spawn new ones whenever.
> I use that mod. It makes the females walk more like ladies if you know what I mean.


Normally the quest items can't be dropped, but I can drop the ruby dragon claw on the floor, only lydia won't take it. But anyway, I'll keep hold of it and flog the others.


----------



## tsm106

Doh, I botched that edit. On that note it doesn't matter cuz you can additem everything if you use the console.


----------



## BradleyW

I have a horse called Frost and i own him. If i fast travel, where will he live? Which stable?
(I did not get him from any stable)

Also, does FXAA tool have issues with skyrims 8AA in terms of quality? Lines look bad with the FXAA tool and 8AA lol.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> After well over 200 hours of gameplay I just came across a little Easter egg that I hadn't seen before, has anyone else come across this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Headless Horseman! I saw him outside near Dragon Bridge, he just rode by real fast, not stopping (and you can't kill him lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DId you sort out your DDSopt black lines issue? I have the same thing and from the looks of it, it'a forest floor texture from either Vurt, or Serious HD. I'm starting to not like that program. It works well on some textures while others it reduces quality noticeably and I just end up having to copy back the original. RWT water is a good example.
Click to expand...

I gave up on DDSopt for the time being because of that issue; I am waiting for the author to post back about it, but I haven't got much help thus far so I am not holding my breathe. I can run the game just fine with my default modded textures, I was mainly using this to save room on my tiny SSD








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have a horse called Frost and i own him. If i fast travel, where will he live? Which stable?
> (I did not get him from any stable)
> 
> Also, does FXAA tool have issues with skyrims 8AA in terms of quality? Lines look bad with the FXAA tool and 8AA lol.


If you travel to a city then the horse will be placed outside near the stables for that city; most other places you fast travel to will just place the horse somewhere next to you (if a horse is allowed there).

As for the FXAA tool and 8XAA, can you post a picture of what you are talking about... I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary (other than the slight weathering of fonts).


----------



## tsm106

He will probably wait for you at the nearest stable or outside wherever you are.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Finally found all the masks, kinda annoyed that


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I had to complete the main quest for the last one :l





I forgot to take screens fighting alduin until it was to late too D;


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Finally found all the masks, kinda annoyed that ... snip


Kinda spoilers =/


----------



## GeforceGTS

Meh fixed










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You don't actually have to do it though, I guess you could turn back once getting it and not continue through the portal.. but I was already there so


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> well it's not just the women, the skinnier men look weird too. i just figured Bethesda would have put this into account.


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=213

This is most likely what you are looking for.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I'm going to ignore that as it's not helpful at all, nevermind that the game wasn't even compiled to use proper cpu tech, nor that the game doesn't scale on widescreen setups... but I should sell my cards just because some games don't support it.
> Instead of demanding better coding, I should just throw my arms up in the air and go oh well... yeah that's not so helpful.


Huh. My system specs are lower than yours. I get 60FPS constant. Maxed everything.
The point is, you ask too much. There are bugs/errors with all software. What exactly is the problem? Is the game not running at enough FPS?
And no amount of patching will fix those errors. The entire game would need to be re-written.


----------



## fashric

News on the 1.4 patch and CK here http://www.bethblog.com/2012/01/19/news-on-the-creation-kit-and-game-updates/


----------



## modinn

Thanks for link Fashric. For those of you at work or behind a firewall, I've posted the majority of it here.

It looks like they took note from TESVal and SkyBoost and added optimizations to the compiler this time around.
Quote:


> The Creation Kit and Steam Workshop are nearly ready. We're currently working with members of Valve and our modding community to do some final testing, and we're on track for a public release near the end of the month. We think Skyrim modding is one of the game's best features, and we have the best modders of any game. It's been a lot of exciting work for us, and we can't wait to unleash it.
> 
> Skyrim's 1.4 update is currently undergoing testing on all three platforms. The update will include fixes and optimizations for the most common issues people have been reporting (see below). We're hoping to finalize this next week, and submit it to the console manufacturers for certification, as well as release on PC.
> 
> Our current update plan for the PC is to first release our updates as "beta" versions through Steam. This is something you'll be able to opt into through Steam and back-out of if needed. This is an extra safety check for everyone going forward and should expedite and improve our updating process for our PC users. We'll have more info soon on how this will work.





Spoiler: Warning: Changelog!



Current 1.4 Changelog (all platforms unless noted)

NEW FEATURES

Skyrim launcher support for Steam Workshop (PC)

BUG FIXES

General optimizations for memory and performance
Fixed occasional issue with armor and clothing not displaying properly when placed on mannequin's in player's house. (PS3)
Improved compiler optimization settings (PC)
Long term play optimizations for memory and performance (PS3)
Memory optimizations related to scripting
Fixed crashes related to pathing and AI
Fixed crash in Haemar's Shame if player had already completed "A Daedra's Best Friend"
Fixed rare crash with loading saved games
Fixed issue with accented characters not displaying properly at the end of a line
Master Criminal achievement/trophy unlocks properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian
Fixed issue where dragon priest masks would not render correctly
Fixed issue where quests would incorrectly progress after reloading a save
Fixed issues with placing and removing books from bookshelves in the player's home
Fixed issue where weapon racks and plaques would not work correctly in player's house if player immediately visits their house before purchasing any furnishing.
Fixed issue where the player house in Windhelm would not clean up properly
Fixed crash related to giant attacks and absorb spells
Fixed issue with ash piles not cleaning up properly
Fixed occasional issue where overwriting an existing save would fail
Fixed memory crash with container menu
Fixed infinite loop with bookshelves
Fixed issue where traps in Shalidor's Maze would not work properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian versions
Fixed issue where transforming back to human from werewolf would occasionally not fail
Bows and daggers will display properly when placed on weapon racks

QUEST FIXES

The Unusual Gem inside the Thalmor Embassy is now accessible after finishing "Diplomatic Immunity"
In "Breaching Security", the quest token is no longer required to receive a fortune reading from Olava the Feeble
Fixed issue where Galmar would not complete Joining the Stormcloaks properly if "Season Unending" was an active quest
Fixed issue where starting "Season Unending" after finishing "Joining the Stormcloaks" would prevent "The Jagged Crown" from starting properly.
Fixed issue progressing through "Message to Whiterun" while "Season Unending" was still open would block progression for both quests.
In "Arniel's Endeavor", fixed issue where a quest journal would trigger multiple times
In "Forbidden Legend", the amulet fragment can no longer disappear after player leaves a dungeon without taking it
Fixed rare issue in "Forbidden Legend" where killing Mikrul Gauldurson while sneaking would make his corpose unaccessible
In "The White Phial", the phial can no longer disappear if player leaves dungeon without taking it
"The White Phial" will now start properly if player already has a briar heart in their inventory
Player can no longer get stuck in Misty Grove after completing "A Night to Remember"
Fixed issue where leaving Riften during "A Chance Arrangement" would prevent quest from progressing
In "Darkness Returns", a door in Twilight Sepulcher will properly open if the player leaves the dungeon for an extended period of time before completing the quest
In "Under New Management", if the player leaves the Oculory for an extended period of time after placing the focusing crystal and returns, the quest will proceed correctly
"Onmund's Request" will now start properly if player has already found Enthir's staff before receiving this quest
Fixed instance where Tonilia would stop buying stolen items and also would not give Guild Leader Armor
"Repairing the Phial" will start properly if player already has unmelting snow or mammoth tusk in their inventory
Finding Pantea's Flute before speaking with Pantea no longer prevents her quest from updating
In "The Coming of the Dawn", fixed rare instance where a quest object would spawn incorrectly on the Katariah during Hail Sithis
Fixed rare issue in "The Mind of Madness" where player is unable to equip the Wabbajack
Fixed issue in "Pieces of the Past" where Mehrunes Dagon's Razor will not trigger properly if player leaves the cell for extended period of time before activating it
"Blood's Honor" will start properly if you visited and completed Driftshade and an extended period of time passes before starting the quest.
Fixed rare issue where "Dampened Spirits" would not start properly
Fixed issue where player would be unable to become Thane of Riften if they purchased a home first
Fixed issue where killing guards in Cidhna Mine woud block progression for "No One Escapes Cidhna Mine"
Fixed numerous issues with "Blood on the Ice" not triggering properly
In "Blood on the Ice", Calixto can now be killed if player owns a house in Windhelm
In "The Cure for Madness", killing Cicero then resurrecting him no longer impedes quest progress
Fixed rare issue in "To Kill an Empire" where an NPC would fail to die properly
Clearing Knifepoint Ridge before starting "Boethiah's Champion" no longer prevents quest from starting.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> After well over 200 hours of gameplay I just came across a little Easter egg that I hadn't seen before, has anyone else come across this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Headless Horseman! I saw him outside near Dragon Bridge, he just rode by real fast, not stopping (and you can't kill him lol)


If you follow him around long enough, you get a quest if memory serves.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I figured as much. Focusing on bookshelves rather than game breaking issue's like too large game save file crashes. Here's to hoping that general performance fixes includes shadows and garbage clean up..


----------



## BradleyW

This patch sounds very good. Performance fixes!


----------



## majin662

I really hope Improved compiler optimization settings (PC),General optimizations for memory and performance,Memory optimizations related to scripting,Fixed crashes related to pathing and AI = less/no crashing with ugrids of 9. It is really is like crack rock when you start upping the ugrids. Really rethinking my mod useage and taking the advice found here of 1024 for your small items (bugs etc) 2048 for armors and stuffs and 4096 or so for your landscapes or big items. Hopefully DDSOPT works out its issues (although I only had the blood textures one) and the creation kit brings about some optimized mods on top of all that. My second playthrough should be amazing.

,


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Awesome. Fixing the dragon masks. The best one with archmage armour never worked for me.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Improved compiler optimization settings (PC)


This should bring a MASSIVE improvement in performance, even over the boost mods (because they use real time translation).


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Huh. My system specs are lower than yours. I get 60FPS constant. Maxed everything.
> The point is, you ask too much. There are bugs/errors with all software. What exactly is the problem? Is the game not running at enough FPS?
> And no amount of patching will fix those errors. The entire game would need to be re-written.


That wasn't directed at you, anyways.

What is the problem? What the hell is your problem? This game didn't even address more than 2gb, and the community fixed it. The devs then added that fix in the next patch. The community then found that the game wasn't even correctly compiled, and fixed it. That fix is being added to the next patch. What the hell is my problem??

What is your problem with my wanting a better product??


----------



## _02

Spells that shoot out of your hands, like fireball, should go straight where you aim them.

Say you are strafing directly left. If you cast a spell aiming straight ahead while you are still moving, the spell effect will not go straight, but will continue moving to the left. So if I am strafing my enemy from a moderate distance, aiming directly at him means my shots will drift in the direction I'm strafing by the time it arrives. I was trying to hit a person on a balcony with fireballs while strafing (dead on aim) and missing every single one until I stopped moving when I fired and it would peg him every time.

This brings me much sadness =(


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> This should bring a MASSIVE improvement in performance, even over the boost mods (because they use real time translation).


This! I can't wait for the patch!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Spells that shoot out of your hands, like fireball, should go straight where you aim them.
> 
> Say you are strafing directly left. If you cast a spell aiming straight ahead while you are still moving, the spell effect will not go straight, but will continue moving to the left. So if I am strafing my enemy from a moderate distance, aiming directly at him means my shots will drift in the direction I'm strafing by the time it arrives. I was trying to hit a person on a balcony with fireballs while strafing (dead on aim) and missing every single one until I stopped moving when I fired and it would peg him every time.
> 
> This brings me much sadness =(


Metaphysical Inertia? lol I have a solution for you. Don't strafe, Stand and Fight! (I've been playing my Orc too much!)

On another note. When you are done with the main quest line, is the game over, or can you still run around a tromp stuff, etc...?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Metaphysical Inertia? lol I have a solution for you. Don't strafe, Stand and Fight! (I've been playing my Orc too much!)
> On another note. When you are done with the main quest line, is the game over, or can you still run around a tromp stuff, etc...?


Standing and fighting with a squishy mage usually is not a good idea. I find it easier to run straight backwards while dodging arrows and hitting them with either runes or if I was already high enough level, impact spells.

You keep on playing. The main quest line is really just another quest line. I would argue that some of the faction quests feel longer than the main quest.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey guys dunno if you've seen this already, i may have even found the link here at one point so sorry if its a repost

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/01/17/the-25-best-skyrim-mods/

25 Best Skyrim Mods Thanks to PC Gamer

its their opinion of course but i found it to be a really awesome article, i got a few of those mods thanks to that and i love them, especially the mod for Proudspire Mansion. you've probably all heard of them already but for new-comers to modding Skyrim and everyone in general really, i think its a very good selection and makes the game a lot better.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> It is really is like crack rock when you start upping the ugrids. Really rethinking my mod useage and taking the advice found here of 1024 for your small items (bugs etc) 2048 for armors and stuffs and 4096 or so for your landscapes or big items. Hopefully DDSOPT works out its issues (although I only had the blood textures one).


I apologize for the lengthy post. For those who aren't into optimizing their textures or reducing the size of their texture folder, you can skip this post. Otherwise read on, spoiler contains the majority of the post! Downsized for the folks not wanting to read it.

Hey there majin662, are you referring to my comment about resizing textures using DDSOpt? I ended up resizing the textures the day after writing that post. Honestly, I didn't think that my solution was going to work at first. Given that many people have had problems with the new versions of DDSOpt and some people just got broken textures after running their texture folder, I was very skeptical. But still I went ahead and compressed my folder as I said I would in the post and I'm back to post my findings and report what the results have been thus far.

Please bear with me, I promise that this is a post you'll want to read.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So first thing I did was limit most folders to 1024 excluding architecture, landscape, dungeons, and terrain. Architecture and dungeons were limited to 2048 and landscape and terrain were limited to 4098 for some of the rock and ground textures (otherwise they looked rather sparse). The folders I did NOT touch are blood, effects, impactdecals, sky, and water (these folders gave me the only glitches I saw after compressing).

Note that I used the latest version 0.70 for this write-up. Using the settings listed in the picture below and turning off all of the Skip options in the Settings tab, I processed my textures folder by folder. At the end my results were 5.4 GB → 3.58 GB. 33% reduction! Let's see how it fared in-game. Note I tried to normalize variables as much as possible to not skew results. I used MSI Afterburner to track my Memory usage on my second monitor. I used ENB's FPS counter to monitor framerate.



Notice that this is with MSAA 4x+FXAA HQ injected, 1080p, 1024x2048 shadow maps with ultra shadows tweaked in, UGridsToLoad=9, and ENB turned on. So the majority of my memory was going to AA, shadows, and ugridstoload.

15 minutes of gameplay in Whiterun tundra, east of Falkreath, and outside of Solitude. 1717MB Max Usage (versus 1791 MB with original folder). Note that I didn't compress landscape or architecture that much, so saving here are going to be sparse and ugridstoload=9 takes it toll as well.

15 minutes of gameplay in Whiterun including Breezehome, Jorrvaskr, Dragonsreach, and the Bannered Mare. 1863MB Max usage (versus 1995MB with original folder, probably maxed out). I think it could be a cell buffer thing that only Bethesda can fix seeing as how some houses seem to share the same cell as Whiterun itself.... Hopefully that's included in the memory optimizations.

Here are some comparison pics of using the stock mod texture folder (top) and my optimized folder (bottom). Only difference I see is a slight loss of clarity in the wood poles in Dragonreach.







Conclusion: With a 33% reduction in size, at least a 100 MB of VRAM saved in towns, and not many noticeable degradations in quality. I'm going to have to recommend recompressing textures at this time. But I would hold off until DDSOpt gets a stable release out before the average person uses it. Feel free to experiment with it yourself, and remember to backup your Texture folder!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hey guys dunno if you've seen this already, i may have even found the link here at one point so sorry if its a repost
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/01/17/the-25-best-skyrim-mods/
> 25 Best Skyrim Mods Thanks to PC Gamer
> its their opinion of course but i found it to be a really awesome article, i got a few of those mods thanks to that and i love them, especially the mod for Proudspire Mansion. you've probably all heard of them already but for new-comers to modding Skyrim and everyone in general really, i think its a very good selection and makes the game a lot better.


Thanks!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I really hope this patch truly does some amazing things. I love how they are working with the modding community to make the game better. The game as it stands is a fantastic game but has MANY issue's especially performance problems. The 1.4 Patch sounds amazing & I pray that it lives up to what its supposed to be. I really hope I will be able to uninstall Skyboost because they got everything up to par


----------



## Erick Silver

OK I am curious. I have the Breezehome in Whiterun. And I was not fond of having all the dishes, cups food and all that spread out everywhere. I wanted it more organized. So I stripped the shelves, cupborads and table of everything. Now I can't get stuff to stack in the cupborad shelves. Is there a way to do it?


----------



## Foxrun

Has anyone increased their uGrid value in the skyrim ini? And if so what value is the one to use to keep the game stable? Thanks


----------



## Simca

Page 600 WOO.


----------



## Simca

;D


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Has anyone increased their uGrid value in the skyrim ini? And if so what value is the one to use to keep the game stable? Thanks


You should use an odd number as even numbers have either instigated glitches or CTD's. I personally use UGridsToLoad=9. The one or two CTD's that I get a week because of this setting are definitely worth the tradeoff of seeing 2 extra grids. 7 by far is more stable than 9.

If you use 7, then please use the following buffer settings to make sure you don't get stuttering due to bad preloading. Obviously make these changes in Skyrim.ini

Code:



Code:


uGridsToLoad=7
uExterior Cell Buffer=64
uInterior Cell Buffer=32
iPreloadSizeLimit=268435456

If you decide to use 9 for the added detail (in some places it is worth it, others not). bump the exterior buffer to 100 and the interior to 50.

Cheers!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ;D


lol


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK I am curious. I have the Breezehome in Whiterun. And I was not fond of having all the dishes, cups food and all that spread out everywhere. I wanted it more organized. So I stripped the shelves, cupborads and table of everything. Now I can't get stuff to stack in the cupborad shelves. Is there a way to do it?


OK let me post it again since the uGrid thing seems to have taken my questions place.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> OK let me post it again since the uGrid thing seems to have taken my questions place.


Go into your inventory and drop the item. Put your cursor over it and hold down E. Drag to where you want it and let go of E. The lower you put it on the surface, the less it will move when it "drops."


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> You should use an odd number as even numbers have either instigated glitches or CTD's. I personally use UGridsToLoad=9. The one or two CTD's that I get a week because of this setting are definitely worth the tradeoff of seeing 2 extra grids. 7 by far is more stable than 9.
> If you use 7, then please use the following buffer settings to make sure you don't get stuttering due to bad preloading. Obviously make these changes in Skyrim.ini
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> uGridsToLoad=7
> uExterior Cell Buffer=64
> uInterior Cell Buffer=32
> iPreloadSizeLimit=268435456
> 
> If you decide to use 9 for the added detail (in some places it is worth it, others not). bump the exterior buffer to 100 and the interior to 50.
> Cheers!


I'd like to see comparison screenshot of ugrids 5,7 and 9!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> You should use an odd number as even numbers have either instigated glitches or CTD's. I personally use UGridsToLoad=9. The one or two CTD's that I get a week because of this setting are definitely worth the tradeoff of seeing 2 extra grids. 7 by far is more stable than 9.
> If you use 7, then please use the following buffer settings to make sure you don't get stuttering due to bad preloading. Obviously make these changes in Skyrim.ini
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> uGridsToLoad=7
> uExterior Cell Buffer=64
> uInterior Cell Buffer=32
> iPreloadSizeLimit=268435456
> 
> If you decide to use 9 for the added detail (in some places it is worth it, others not). bump the exterior buffer to 100 and the interior to 50.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see comparison screenshot of ugrids 5,7 and 9!
Click to expand...

Here is the difference between 5 and 7: http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/skyrim-uGridsToLoad-comparison-1.html


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'd like to see comparison screenshot of ugrids 5,7 and 9!


Taken from the NVidia Skyrim Tweak Guide: Comparison between 5,7,9,and 11.


----------



## Milamber

Cheers, I'm gonna try 11 and see how i go with my new FXAA, what should the following use?

uExterior Cell Buffer=
uInterior Cell Buffer=
iPreloadSizeLimit=

EDIT: Saves wont load, just get a loading screen and thats it! Fixed!

Using:

Code:



Code:


bLoadLooseFiles=1
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=128.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=268435456
uGridsToLoad=9
uInterior Cell Buffer=50
uExterior Cell Buffer=100
bRunHighLevelProcess=1


----------



## Simca

Woo! Post 6000! I win again!

Anyway..does anyone know if there's a mod that gives you a very short or no cool down time for dragon shouts? I kinda see shouts as useless now and figure the game would be more interesting if the shouts had no cool down time.


----------



## wirefox

40 hrs+ in and I just realized FXAA ... everything is on ultra... and now .... holy turds.. what a difference


----------



## TFL Replica

Skyrim Configurator has previews for most of the options it changes (this includes ugrids).


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Woo! Post 6000! I win again!
> Anyway..does anyone know if there's a mod that gives you a very short or no cool down time for dragon shouts? I kinda see shouts as useless now and figure the game would be more interesting if the shouts had no cool down time.


There are items in the game that do this. Just need to find them.


----------



## Milamber

My amulet is 25% Shout recharge time.


----------



## Simca

I don't want items, I want a mod. That's why I asked for a mod.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want items, I want a mod. That's why I asked for a mod.


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4168


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want items, I want a mod. That's why I asked for a mod.


ooooh, ouch! heh, women.









just kidding, but here, try this though. maybe it's what you're looking for: no shout cooldown


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want items, I want a mod. That's why I asked for a mod.


There is a search feature on Skyrim Nexus... use it and you can find whatever you want.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want items, I want a mod. That's why I asked for a mod.


Lol go to nexus and search then, god forbid you try and do something for yourself......


----------



## Erick Silver

-.-

You guys are of no help. No one knows how to stack items onto cupboard shelves?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -.-
> You guys are of no help. No one knows how to stack items onto cupboard shelves?


It's impossible to do. Bestheda can't even do it themselves, how can we? Ever notice how when you buy and equip Breezehome, and you walk in there the first time and that damn rabbit leg is sitting on the ground? Who the heck knocked it over?? Oh that's right, that's cuz everything is floating on top of the bookshelves! Anyways, I've spent over 10 minutes trying put stuff back on shelves only to have whatshername knock it all off so, not worth the hassle. Anyways, it's a bit easier picking things up in 1st person view.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -.-
> You guys are of no help. No one knows how to stack items onto cupboard shelves?


Books or other items? For books you need a bookshelf. For items you drop the item on the floor, grab it with z and release it again on the shelf with the z button. That is unless you're talking about something else entirely.


----------



## Erick Silver

Z huh? I will attempt that.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Z huh? I will attempt that.


I think a lot of people are playing with Game pads, that's where the Z comes from. You have to select an item by holding E until it gets grabbed, then move it to where you want it, and press E again. As far as stacking, have fun.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I think a lot of people are playing with Game pads, that's where the Z comes from. You have to select an item by holding E until it gets grabbed, then move it to where you want it, and press E again. As far as stacking, have fun.


No pad! Pads can burn in hell. I meant to say the E button. Z is for grabbing items in Oblivion and Fallout 3.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> No pad! Pads can burn in hell. I meant to say the E button. Z is for grabbing items in Oblivion and Fallout 3.


Oh, OK then.


----------



## Erick Silver

Actually I have found T to be the key to hold.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That wasn't directed at you, anyways.
> What is the problem? What the hell is your problem? This game didn't even address more than 2gb, and the community fixed it. The devs then added that fix in the next patch. The community then found that the game wasn't even correctly compiled, and fixed it. That fix is being added to the next patch. What the hell is my problem??
> What is your problem with my wanting a better product??


Calm down. Just trying to figure out what the issue is. It may be system specific. Bethesda doesn't have that many beta testers...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -.-
> You guys are of no help. No one knows how to stack items onto cupboard shelves?


I responded to you the 2nd time you asked.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's impossible to do. Bestheda can't even do it themselves, how can we?


I really wish the physics/collision were better, not just for little objects. You can use getpos and setpos to set the X,Y and Z coordinates of the item in the console for precision placement if you feel like that will be quicker than slamming a potion around the interior of a book case like you are in a rage.


----------



## Foxrun

Thanks for the uGrid help, one more question, since the latest patch has anyone else's frost trolls become semi transparent? Ive uninstalled every mod I had and verified the integrity and yet I can still see through my frost trolls =(


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Thanks for the uGrid help, one more question, since the latest patch has anyone else's frost trolls become semi transparent? Ive uninstalled every mod I had and verified the integrity and yet I can still see through my frost trolls =(


I've noticed that some are transparent and some aren't. Everytime I load the game up, it plays a little different.=/


----------



## Lifeshield

I've not really come across any to notice to be honest.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> -.-
> 
> You guys are of no help. No one knows how to stack items onto cupboard shelves?


Skill. Patience. Time.

As for everyone else 1) thanks for the link, that's the one I was looking for and I did use the search feature, but apparently didn't put in the right keyboards. I put in no shout time, shout, thu'um and then gave up when nothing came up.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't want items, I want a mod. That's why I asked for a mod.


oh also, you can use TGM (god mode)
sets shouts to 0
there's a command for this actually
lemme look it up

Its player.setav shoutrecoverymult 0

if you want timer back on, set it back to 1


----------



## grishkathefool

I was creeping my way towards the meeting with Antoine, last night, when I started smelling dragon nearby. I continued westerly, past my rendezvous point and came upon a cliff overlooking the fabled Skyborne Altar. There sat a big Blood Dragon, sleeping, apparently. I continued to creep my way towards him.

He was some distance below me, so I picked my way, quietly down the cliff face, until I was poised a mere 15 feet or so above him. Gingerly, I drew my Enchanted Ebon Sword from it's scabbard. I held my breathe, said a prayer for rebirth, should I die, then jumped down upon the beast plunging my sword deep.

IT WAS FREAKIN' AWESOME!

I did like a quarter of his health in damage to him in that blow! I was hoping for greater damage, but it was a blast nonetheless.


----------



## grishkathefool

Hey, speaking of ugrids, how come I can't find that in my inis?


Spoiler: Skyrim.ini



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyrim.ini*
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> 
> uExterior Cell Buffer=36
> 
> [Display]
> fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
> fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
> fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> bAllowScreenshot=1
> 
> [Audio]
> fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
> fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
> fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
> fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
> 
> [Grass]
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> 
> [GeneralWarnings]
> SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
> 
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> 
> [Combat]
> fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
> fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
> 
> [Papyrus]
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
> bEnableLogging=0
> bEnableTrace=0
> bLoadDebugInformation=0
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=1
> bReflectLODLand=1
> bReflectSky=0
> bReflectLODTrees=1








Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs.ini



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyrimPrefs.ini*
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> fShadowDistance=2500.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=8
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=500.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=1000.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=0
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=0
> iSize H=900
> iSize W=1600
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=2
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=0
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=2
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=0
> bGeneralSubtitles=0
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=0
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=25000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=100000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=20480.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=0.7500
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=100
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=5.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=3.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Hey, speaking of ugrids, how come I can't find that in my inis?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skyrim.ini
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skyrim.ini*
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> uExterior Cell Buffer=36
> [Display]
> fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
> fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
> fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> bAllowScreenshot=1
> [Audio]
> fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
> fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
> fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
> fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
> [Grass]
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> [GeneralWarnings]
> SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> [Combat]
> fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
> fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
> [Papyrus]
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
> bEnableLogging=0
> bEnableTrace=0
> bLoadDebugInformation=0
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=1
> bReflectLODLand=1
> bReflectSky=0
> bReflectLODTrees=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs.ini
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkyrimPrefs.ini*
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> fShadowDistance=2500.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=8
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=500.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=1000.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=0
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=0
> iSize H=900
> iSize W=1600
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=2
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=0
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=2
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=0
> bGeneralSubtitles=0
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=0
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=25000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=100000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=20480.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=0.7500
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=100
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=5.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=3.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You have to add it under General.

uGridsToLoad=


----------



## grishkathefool

Thanks Skewed


----------



## modinn

Gonna go ahead and post this here as I'm sure people are gonna complain that their save file is "corrupted" when they switch back down to a lower UGrid setting.

Taken from a guide about UGrids on DeadEndThrills
Quote:


> Another thing with uGrids - this is getting a bit long, isn't it - is that your savegame gets 'bound' to which value you set. So if you set a value of 7 and save the game, that save won't work if you set the value back down to 5. There is a way of recovering it, though:
> 
> 1) Load game with uGridsToLoad at the 'safe' setting - the one it was at when you saved.
> 2) Load the save, which should load correctly.
> 3) Open the console and type the following:
> 
> setini "ugridstoload:general" 5
> saveini
> refreshini
> 
> This has restored the uGridsToLoad setting to its default while your save is already open.
> 
> 4) Save the game. The save you create now will work at any uGrids setting from the default up.


And to add to that, sometimes when you refresh the ini while in game, the game creates an ini *inside* of your Data folder (not necessarily Skyrim or SkyrimPrefs, but an ini file). You *must* delete this ini file in order for the game to load up your INI's in your My Games folder. Otherwise it just overwrites. This is just to clear up confusion about the UGrids settings.

If you still have problems, post it on here. Either I or one of the other guys experienced with this will get back with you.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I was creeping my way towards the meeting with Antoine, last night, when I started smelling dragon nearby. I continued westerly, past my rendezvous point and came upon a cliff overlooking the fabled Skyborne Altar. There sat a big Blood Dragon, sleeping, apparently. I continued to creep my way towards him.
> 
> He was some distance below me, so I picked my way, quietly down the cliff face, until I was poised a mere 15 feet or so above him. Gingerly, I drew my Enchanted Ebon Sword from it's scabbard. I held my breathe, said a prayer for rebirth, should I die, then jumped down upon the beast plunging my sword deep.
> 
> IT WAS FREAKIN' AWESOME!
> 
> I did like a quarter of his health in damage to him in that blow! I was hoping for greater damage, but it was a blast nonetheless.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I did the same thing with Mehrunes Razor, and killed him in one hit


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I really wish the physics/collision were better, not just for little objects. You can use getpos and setpos to set the X,Y and Z coordinates of the item in the console for precision placement if you feel like that will be quicker than slamming a potion around the interior of a book case like you are in a rage.


Yea, concur. Even if you did get things to where you wanted, your housecarl will just knock everything around anyways.


----------



## _02

Also, swimming through rocks, falling through the floor and getting stuck in corners. And taking damage because you walked over a sweet roll and it ejected from underneath your foot at 600,000 mph spattering your blood across the screen.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Also, swimming through rocks, falling through the floor and getting stuck in corners. And taking damage because you walked over a sweet roll and it ejected from underneath your foot at 600,000 mph spattering your blood across the screen.


Haha, the random damage I get from walking around a table and a fluke pot hits me on the noggin and I get blood splatter, damage. LOL. Priceless.

Random sweet roll and pot damage add up.


----------



## TFL Replica

I have that problem (items randomly flying around at 600mph) in almost every game that uses havoc physics. No wonder Blizzard dropped havok in Diablo 3 in favor of a custom physics engine.


----------



## fashric

Have you guys got vysnc disabled and not limiting your fps? I have vysnc disabled but limit my fps with dxtory and don't have any of the physics issues your talking about.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Have you guys got vysnc disabled and not limiting your fps? I have vysnc disabled but limit my fps with dxtory and don't have any of the physics issues your talking about.


Run over some items, it doesn't always happen but it will.


----------



## _02

Find a boulder trap, trigger it, then run back and forth through them.

One time, this happened and I made it through the trap, Lydia on the other side. She would take a small step, the boulders would fly around smashing her, she would take a knee. Slowly raise back up, walk an inch and get smashed by boulders and take a knee. It took a while for her to get out of there, and I hadn't made a save in a while.


----------



## TFL Replica

I once got run over by a cart that came out of nowhere. It's like some NPC must have trigger the "crazy physics" and sent it flying in my direction. It happened early on when I had first gotten Skyrim and took 1/4 of my HP.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So apparently running into a shovel took off a tenth of my health, but Whirlwind Sprinting straight into a tree does nothing? How does that work?!?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So apparently running into a shovel took off a tenth of my health, but Whirlwind Sprinting straight into a tree does nothing? How does that work?!?


Trees are static objects. They can't damage you unless you fall from a great height (fall damage). Shovels have simulated physics on them.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Run over some items, it doesn't always happen but it will.


I've put 90 hours in and run over plenty of objects and the only time weird things happened was when I had vysnc disabled and was getting crazy high fps indoors. With my fps limited that sort of thing hasn't happened.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm so if the game CTD with no errors, that can be related to excessive vram usage and/or memory usage?

Still on the 1.2 version, just curious if that 4gb patch might fix this. If maxing out vram is the issue I'm not sure my card is going to be able to take much of any mods sadly..


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm so if the game CTD with no errors, that can be related to excessive vram usage and/or memory usage?
> Still on the 1.2 version, just curious if that 4gb patch might fix this. If maxing out vram is the issue I'm not sure my card is going to be able to take much of any mods sadly..


Update to the latest version before you do anything else.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm so if the game CTD with no errors, that can be related to excessive vram usage and/or memory usage?
> Still on the 1.2 version, just curious if that 4gb patch might fix this. If maxing out vram is the issue I'm not sure my card is going to be able to take much of any mods sadly..


No 1.3 or 4gb patch = instant death. Do that. Now!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> I've put 90 hours in and run over plenty of objects and the only time weird things happened was when I had vysnc disabled and was getting crazy high fps indoors. With my fps limited that sort of thing hasn't happened.


It happens to me with vsync enabled. I'll try your fps limiter method.


----------



## tsm106

ENIB can cause CTD sometimes due to a conflict with Afterburner.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm so if the game CTD with no errors, that can be related to excessive vram usage and/or memory usage?
> Still on the 1.2 version, just curious if that 4gb patch might fix this. If maxing out vram is the issue I'm not sure my card is going to be able to take much of any mods sadly..
> 
> 
> 
> No 1.3 or 4gb patch = instant death. Do that. Now!
Click to expand...

That was my next option. Hopefully it fixes it, just sucks to pack my rig to work for updates...


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That was my next option. Hopefully it fixes it, just sucks to pack my rig to work for updates...


Y U know haz hi speed @ home!?


----------



## fashric

Lol that picture is great.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That was my next option. Hopefully it fixes it, just sucks to pack my rig to work for updates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y U know haz hi speed @ home!?
Click to expand...

lmao, satellite is terrible and overpriced, with no other options, that's why.

Ok how about another issue, some reason when anyone is talking, I can only hear them if I am facing them, as soon as I turn away their voice is pretty much non existent. Sometimes that's a good thing with some of the annoying people, but also not so good when you need to listen to multiple people surrounding you.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm so if the game CTD with no errors, that can be related to excessive vram usage and/or memory usage?
> Still on the 1.2 version, just curious if that 4gb patch might fix this. If maxing out vram is the issue I'm not sure my card is going to be able to take much of any mods sadly..


I get them when I have AA on, running around outdoors. Vram is never higher than 500mb, on my 898mb card.


----------



## MasterHades

Hi people, the latest version the Mod War in skyrim III

Look at the description

Want more immersion in Skyrim? Want to see a village of farmers who are preparing to fight a troll ? Or be surrounded by 4 bandits, then be saved by a furious mammoths? This mod adds the possibility of encountering Bandits, Vampires, Thalmor, Necromancer, Atronach, Werewolf, Mammuth, Dragonpriest, Dremora, Boss and Giant Monsters and other, with a small chance of them meet together or 2 factions in one time: this creating faction battles and make the game more difficult.

I'm playing here in the version Golden Age, the game much more fun challenging, the more epic encounters, so it's nice to have a strong character hehe

have mod for download here:

http://modmasters.blogspot.com/2012/01/wars-in-skyrim-iii-new-version-by.html


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lmao, satellite is terrible and overpriced, with no other options, that's why.
> Ok how about another issue, some reason when anyone is talking, I can only hear them if I am facing them, as soon as I turn away their voice is pretty much non existent. Sometimes that's a good thing with some of the annoying people, but also not so good when you need to listen to multiple people surrounding you.


Sounds like incorrect speaker settings. Like it's set to 7.1 while you're using 2.1 or headphones.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm so if the game CTD with no errors, that can be related to excessive vram usage and/or memory usage?
> Still on the 1.2 version, just curious if that 4gb patch might fix this. If maxing out vram is the issue I'm not sure my card is going to be able to take much of any mods sadly..


1.2 is the worst version you could be running. 1.3.10 has the RAM usage fix built in so don't run the 4GB patch with it.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterHades*
> 
> Hi people, the latest version the Mod War in skyrim III
> Look at the description
> Want more immersion in Skyrim? Want to see a village of farmers who are preparing to fight a troll ? Or be surrounded by 4 bandits, then be saved by a furious mammoths? This mod adds the possibility of encountering Bandits, Vampires, Thalmor, Necromancer, Atronach, Werewolf, Mammuth, Dragonpriest, Dremora, Boss and Giant Monsters and other, with a small chance of them meet together or 2 factions in one time: this creating faction battles and make the game more difficult.
> I'm playing here in the version Golden Age, the game much more fun challenging, the more epic encounters, so it's nice to have a strong character hehe
> have mod for download here:
> http://modmasters.blogspot.com/2012/01/wars-in-skyrim-iii-new-version-by.html


Ok, this actually sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok how about another issue, some reason when anyone is talking, I can only hear them if I am facing them, as soon as I turn away their voice is pretty much non existent. Sometimes that's a good thing with some of the annoying people, but also not so good when you need to listen to multiple people surrounding you.


It's their idea of stereo soundstaging, but they suck at it. I guess you could set your soundcard to mono?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Sounds like incorrect speaker settings. Like it's set to 7.1 while you're using 2.1 or headphones.


Hmm could be, I'll mess around with the settings I suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 1.2 is the worst version you could be running. 1.3.10 has the RAM usage fix built in so don't run the 4GB patch with it.


Yea 1.2 actually broke a few things, like the dragons that fly backward....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's their idea of stereo soundstaging, but they suck at it. I guess you could set your soundcard to mono?


Maybe, I don't think I have any problems with other games though. I'll run through the sound options and see if anything is amiss.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Ok, this actually sounds pretty awesome.


It IS!! And if you want the official D/L it can be found here: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6176









I was having an epic fight with a dragon and suddenly, A daedra or whatever, comes up from behind and starts hacking at me hardcore. It was great! They ALMOST pwned me.


----------



## sugarton

Has anybody experienced their ragdoll physics go all whacky after installing a few mods? Specifically I have installed Skyboost, the improved thunder sounds and the improved maps mod and somehow one of those 3 mods have caused the ragdoll physics to get incredibly exaggerated. I mean Skeevers flying 20 feet backwards after a hit from a dagger. That ain't right.


----------



## Foxrun

So um I screwed up my uGrids.... Now Im stuck with a red tint menu and my 100 hour save argonian not loading. I tried the fix that you refresh an ini through the console and it didnt seem to work so I deleted the ini and let the game create me a new one. Now I cant load my save and my menus and loading screens are tinted red =( help me... Please!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarton*
> 
> Has anybody experienced their ragdoll physics go all whacky after installing a few mods? Specifically I have installed Skyboost, the improved thunder sounds and the improved maps mod and somehow one of those 3 mods have caused the ragdoll physics to get incredibly exaggerated. I mean Skeevers flying 20 feet backwards after a hit from a dagger. That ain't right.


If you don't have VSYNC enabled then that could be your problem.. the havok physics go wacky sometimes when you don't cap your FPS.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Ok, this actually sounds pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> It IS!! And if you want the official D/L it can be found here: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having an epic fight with a dragon and suddenly, A daedra or whatever, comes up from behind and starts hacking at me hardcore. It was great! They ALMOST pwned me.
Click to expand...

ooo sounds hot. A daedra could come from behind me and dominate me any time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> So um I screwed up my uGrids.... Now Im stuck with a red tint menu and my 100 hour save argonian not loading. I tried the fix that you refresh an ini through the console and it didnt seem to work so I deleted the ini and let the game create me a new one. Now I cant load my save and my menus and loading screens are tinted red =( help me... Please!


Not familiar with uGrids.. but maybe repair the installation through Steam? Might also want to backup your saves before any major modding or even before patches in the future.. simple to make a copy, but much harder to replay 100+ hrs of a character.


----------



## OverClocker55

Now I can Play Better


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ooo sounds hot. A daedra could come from behind me and dominate me any time.


yeah and

wait...

i see what you did there...


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, a reminder again,

People don't start a fight here. If you are frustrated just try and keep your cool.







No need to start a fight amongst yourselves. Also have patience, your post will get responded to









Cheers


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

So since I saw a few posts mentioning CTD, I have now gone a month without a single crash after buying my SSD. I don't know why it makes a difference, but it does.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> So um I screwed up my uGrids.... Now Im stuck with a red tint menu and my 100 hour save argonian not loading. I tried the fix that you refresh an ini through the console and it didnt seem to work so I deleted the ini and let the game create me a new one. Now I cant load my save and my menus and loading screens are tinted red =( help me... Please!


You cannot load savegames, created while using different ugrids. You will have to go back and find a ugrid that was default, vanilla.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You cannot load savegames, created while using different ugrids. You will have to go back and find a ugrid that was default, vanilla.


Dam so that save is gone? And anyone know how to get rid of the red tint on the dragon in the main menu and the items in the loading screens?


----------



## Cmoney

Just a heads up for people who find that their game starts to run a little slow during long gaming sessions, use this console command:
Quote:


> pcb


It stands for "purge cell buffers"; which will forcibly purge all cells that are not needed in the cache and free up memory. It will not work right when you enter the game obviously because all the cells that load around you are needed... but if you are going in and out of a lot of buildings or fast traveling a lot then it will definitely free up some memory. Like I said before, it is most useful during long game sessions if you notice any slowdown in the game. I recommend assigning it to a macro and just hitting the button every now and then.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I apologize for the lengthy post. For those who aren't into optimizing their textures or reducing the size of their texture folder, you can skip this post. Otherwise read on, spoiler contains the majority of the post! Downsized for the folks not wanting to read it.
> Hey there majin662, are you referring to my comment about resizing textures using DDSOpt? I ended up resizing the textures the day after writing that post. Honestly, I didn't think that my solution was going to work at first. Given that many people have had problems with the new versions of DDSOpt and some people just got broken textures after running their texture folder, I was very skeptical. But still I went ahead and compressed my folder as I said I would in the post and I'm back to post my findings and report what the results have been thus far.
> Please bear with me, I promise that this is a post you'll want to read.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So first thing I did was limit most folders to 1024 excluding architecture, landscape, dungeons, and terrain. Architecture and dungeons were limited to 2048 and landscape and terrain were limited to 4098 for some of the rock and ground textures (otherwise they looked rather sparse). The folders I did NOT touch are blood, effects, impactdecals, sky, and water (these folders gave me the only glitches I saw after compressing).
> Note that I used the latest version 0.70 for this write-up. Using the settings listed in the picture below and turning off all of the Skip options in the Settings tab, I processed my textures folder by folder. At the end my results were 5.4 GB → 3.58 GB. 33% reduction! Let's see how it fared in-game. Note I tried to normalize variables as much as possible to not skew results. I used MSI Afterburner to track my Memory usage on my second monitor. I used ENB's FPS counter to monitor framerate.
> 
> Notice that this is with MSAA 4x+FXAA HQ injected, 1080p, 1024x2048 shadow maps with ultra shadows tweaked in, UGridsToLoad=9, and ENB turned on. So the majority of my memory was going to AA, shadows, and ugridstoload.
> 15 minutes of gameplay in Whiterun tundra, east of Falkreath, and outside of Solitude. 1717MB Max Usage (versus 1791 MB with original folder). Note that I didn't compress landscape or architecture that much, so saving here are going to be sparse and ugridstoload=9 takes it toll as well.
> 15 minutes of gameplay in Whiterun including Breezehome, Jorrvaskr, Dragonsreach, and the Bannered Mare. 1863MB Max usage (versus 1995MB with original folder, probably maxed out). I think it could be a cell buffer thing that only Bethesda can fix seeing as how some houses seem to share the same cell as Whiterun itself.... Hopefully that's included in the memory optimizations.
> Here are some comparison pics of using the stock mod texture folder (top) and my optimized folder (bottom). Only difference I see is a slight loss of clarity in the wood poles in Dragonreach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion: With a 33% reduction in size, at least a 100 MB of VRAM saved in towns, and not many noticeable degradations in quality. I'm going to have to recommend recompressing textures at this time. But I would hold off until DDSOpt gets a stable release out before the average person uses it. Feel free to experiment with it yourself, and remember to backup your Texture folder!


i was referencing your post indeed. I just reinstalled everything again (lol, damn tweakers never leave well enough alone) so when I went mod hunting I decided to not download every single super ultra hi def 20000x40000 texture mod out and instead went somewhat by your logical advice. Why do I need a 4096 butterfly??? he's on screen as far as I care about him for a few milliseconds yet there he is in my ugrid...sucking up my vrams  So I'm going to use that as my base and run from there into ddsopt-ing the main stuff mentioned. Hoping that keeps me low enough to use ugrids 9 because man when it's working...magnifico !!!

I really wish there was a definitive INI guide that hashed out what actually is tweakable. I did the saveini console command to generate a huge master ini and saw soooooo many settings that look like they'd really improve stuff but you change em and there is no giant "HEY THIS IS WORKING" sign that pops up. Like "buseharddrivecache=" its default is 0...but my ssd has 256mb ddr2 cache in it...pretty sure that'd be pretty bad ass to have if it worked...so on and so forth..

anywho thanks for the common sense approach you posted...I am about to find out how it all works out personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> So um I screwed up my uGrids.... Now Im stuck with a red tint menu and my 100 hour save argonian not loading. I tried the fix that you refresh an ini through the console and it didnt seem to work so I deleted the ini and let the game create me a new one. Now I cant load my save and my menus and loading screens are tinted red =( help me... Please!


did you save the ini or did you refresh it???

saving it will generate a massive ini hidden somewhere in your skyrim folder that is mislabeled something like "RandomMod.INI" instead of "RandomMod.esp" Find that bad boy and delete him and the red tint is gone...That is also the master ini where you will find sooo many mouth salivating..."man i wish these tweaks worked" settings.

the new ugrids fix for people if it hasnt been passed on yet is to load a game with the ugrids that you don't want anymore...ALT tab out....fix the ugrids in your ini to what you DO want...then tab back..refresh ini do not save ini..just refresh it....save your game..exit..ugrids fixed


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You cannot load savegames, created while using different ugrids. You will have to go back and find a ugrid that was default, vanilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Dam so that save is gone? And anyone know how to get rid of the red tint on the dragon in the main menu and the items in the loading screens?
Click to expand...

Try this... paste the below text into notepad and save it as "ugrids5.bat" and then put it in your Skyrim folder (where you TESV.exe is located). Load up your game with the ugrids setting that you used to save the saved-game-file (probably ugrid 7 or 9 I would guess); your game will not load if you try to initially load it up with a ugrid setting that is lower than the one that was used in the saved game. Once you get in game open up your console and type "bat ugrids5"; once the batch file has completed then create a new save point and exit the game. You can then check your Skyrim.ini file in your "My Games" folder to make sure that the ini setting was saved properly... and now you should be back to the default ugrids setting. If you are trying to revert from 9 to 7 (or any other higher ugridstoload to lower), simply change the 5 to a 7 and save it under a different batch file name (ie. ugrids7). Just make sure you load the new save when you load up the game next time and you should be good to go







Good luck.
Quote:


> setini "ugridstoload:general" 5
> setini "rUIMistMenu_AmbientZPosRGB:Interface" 255,255,255
> setini "rUIMistMenu_AmbientZNegRGB:Interface" 255,255,255
> setini "rUIMistMenu_AmbientYPosRGB:Interface" 255,255,255
> setini "rUIMistMenu_AmbientYNegRGB:Interface" 255,255,255
> setini "rUIMistMenu_AmbientXPosRGB:Interface" 255,255,255
> setini "rUIMistMenu_AmbientXNegRGB:Interface" 255,255,255
> saveini
> refreshini


----------



## modinn

Do this ^.

Also, open your Data folder in your Skyrim directory and tell me if you see any files that end with .ini or say "Configuration settings" beside of it. This can sometimes be the cause of the newly created ini's not working. If you have an .ini in your Data folder, sometimes Skyrim likes to use it over the one in your My Games/Skyrim folder.

And no, 99% of the time your save file won't be "done for". We're just gonna have to find out what the problem is first.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Just a heads up for people who find that their game starts to run a little slow during long gaming sessions, use this console command:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> pcb
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for "purge cell buffers"; which will forcibly purge all cells that are not needed in the cache and free up memory. It will not work right when you enter the game obviously because all the cells that load around you are needed... but if you are going in and out of a lot of buildings or fast traveling a lot then it will definitely free up some memory. Like I said before, it is most useful during long game sessions if you notice any slowdown in the game. I recommend assigning it to a macro and just hitting the button every now and then.
Click to expand...

Yep, or you know, you could shut it off for a few minutes and take a break. Seriously.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Speaking of ragdolls, here's a more realistic ragdoll physics mod I've been using for awhile now. http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=601


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Just a heads up for people who find that their game starts to run a little slow during long gaming sessions, use this console command:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> pcb
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for "purge cell buffers"; which will forcibly purge all cells that are not needed in the cache and free up memory. It will not work right when you enter the game obviously because all the cells that load around you are needed... but if you are going in and out of a lot of buildings or fast traveling a lot then it will definitely free up some memory. Like I said before, it is most useful during long game sessions if you notice any slowdown in the game. I recommend assigning it to a macro and just hitting the button every now and then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, or you know, you could shut it off for a few minutes and take a break. Seriously.
Click to expand...

I spend half the year working my rear off so that I can sit on it the other half of the year; let's just say I am on the sitting part of the year







That being said, I have spent more time installing and tweaking mods in the past few weeks then actually playing the game, lol


----------



## Foxrun

HES STILL ALIVE!!! Thank you all, give me like an hour to work on an essay and I will tell you how I did it! XD Couldnt have been saved without you guys, maybe I should write my personal essay on the recovery of my Argonian. Then again no lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I spend half the year working my rear off so that I can sit on it the other half of the year; let's just say I am on the sitting part of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I have spent more time installing and tweaking mods in the past few weeks then actually playing the game, lol


Are you actually getting upset about me suggesting you shut the game off when you go to the washroom or grab something to eat? Really? You guys will argue about anything.


----------



## Simca

Sky, clear or blue?

Hmm...depends on the time of day.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i marry Lydia? I have the Mara amlet.


----------



## Erick Silver

Only mods I have installed are the Breezehome Basement, Breezehome First Wing and the Lockpick Pro mods. I have not experimented with other mods yet as i am afraid to screw up the game.


----------



## TFL Replica

I want a mod that allows me to fly. Whether it's a spell or a magic carpet or a broom, I just want to fight dragons air-to-air.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do i marry Lydia? I have the Mara amlet.


You don't. At least not without codes. According to some documents, she was originally planned to be marryable but did not implement it in the final game. With certain codes you can marry her, but I hear she won't have the dialogue for it.

As far as the codes to do so, I don't know. Perhaps someone here can enlighten us on it.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

for AMD GPU users which driver did you find best for Skyrim?


----------



## Simca

I think it was 12.1 preview.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do i marry Lydia? I have the Mara amlet.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't. At least not without codes. According to some documents, she was originally planned to be marryable but did not implement it in the final game. With certain codes you can marry her, but I hear she won't have the dialogue for it.
> 
> As far as the codes to do so, I don't know. Perhaps someone here can enlighten us on it.
Click to expand...

Ah, I had just about enough of her "Sworn to carry your burdens QQ" so when I got the chance to sacrifice her to a certain shrine, I went for it


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah, I had just about enough of her "Sworn to carry your burdens QQ" so when I got the chance to sacrifice her to a certain shrine, I went for it


There's a mod to change her dialogue, using Lydias dialogue, to replace that line on the nexus.


----------



## Milamber

I have come across so many new places of late, running through gullies and over hills only to explore new camps, awesome ravines with ponds and good places to hunt for my leather and food. On my travels I came across several imperials escorting a prisoner so i decided to free the Stormcloak man and followed him to Windhelm, except he disappeared when he got through the gates, Has anyone tried this to see where he goes and what he does?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I spend half the year working my rear off so that I can sit on it the other half of the year; let's just say I am on the sitting part of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I have spent more time installing and tweaking mods in the past few weeks then actually playing the game, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Are you actually getting upset about me suggesting you shut the game off when you go to the washroom or grab something to eat? Really? You guys will argue about anything.
Click to expand...

Lol.. I love how you assume I was upset, or that I was arguing about anything... read my comment man (its an explanation/statement), I don't think I am the one who needs to step away from the computer for a little bit.

Did somebody steal your sweetroll?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Lol.. I love how you assume I was upset, or that I was arguing about anything... read my comment man (its an explanation/statement), I don't think I am the one who needs to step away from the computer for a little bit.
> Did somebody steal your sweetroll?


I read it that you were just giving an explanation too, I find some people react really weird on forums and somehow get the total wrong end of the stick - but not slightly off the mark.. completely!


----------



## Simca

DID SOMEONE STEAL YO' SWEET ROLL?

GET OWNED, MILAMBER.

Now you have to say some witty comment back and toss in the Nord smiley.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DID SOMEONE STEAL YO' SWEET ROLL?
> GET OWNED, MILAMBER.
> Now you have to say some witty comment back and toss in the Nord smiley.


Since when was it a Nord smiley?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> *Did somebody steal your sweetroll?*


Hey! I busted that myth!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DID SOMEONE STEAL YO' SWEET ROLL?
> GET OWNED, MILAMBER.
> Now you have to say some witty comment back and toss in the Nord smiley.
> 
> 
> 
> Since when was it a Nord smiley?
Click to expand...

Since, FUS ROH DAH!

Btw, I set the shouts to 0 and they're much cooler now. Run around lighting people on fire. Now I feel like a real Dovah.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Since, FUS ROH DAH!
> Btw, I set the shouts to 0 and they're much cooler now. Run around lighting people on fire. Now I feel like a real Dovah.


More like one on steroids. Even Dovahs have to wait a bit between shouts.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DID SOMEONE STEAL YO' SWEET ROLL?
> GET OWNED, MILAMBER.
> Now you have to say some witty comment back and toss in the Nord smiley.


I don't follow!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Since, FUS ROH DAH!
> Btw, I set the shouts to 0 and they're much cooler now. Run around lighting people on fire. Now I feel like a real Dovah.


You're crazy aren't you? I like that.









I have the same mod but not with instant recharge. It's like a few seconds or something.


----------



## Milamber

Been getting Crash to desktop with uGrids 7 and 9.... it has been fine for several days then all of a sudden crashes after 20secs. So i rebooted my PC and reverted it to ugrids 9 again and now its fine! Very weird...

Anyone got a ugrid 9 ini file for cell buffers and memory code?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Been getting Crash to desktop with uGrids 7 and 9.... it has been fine for several days then all of a sudden crashes after 20secs. So i rebooted my PC and reverted it to ugrids 9 again and now its fine! Very weird...
> Anyone got a ugrid 9 ini file for cell buffers and memory code?


One I'm using for Skyrim.ini. Edited out sections not related.

Code:



Code:


[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
sIntroSequence=
uGridsToLoad=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=100
uInterior Cell Buffer=64
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=128.0000
iPreloadSizeLimit=268435456

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=4294967295


----------



## fashric

These are my settings, haven't had a sinlge crash using uGrids 9

iPreloadSizeLimit=536870912
uGridsToLoad=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=100
uInterior Cell Buffer=50


----------



## Milamber

Thanks for that









Skyboost R4 test 2 is out here


----------



## OverClocker55

Major artifacts in Skyrim with my flashed 6950. But bf3 works fine.
Any suggestions? also will post pics soon


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Major artifacts in Skyrim with my flashed 6950. But bf3 works fine.
> Any suggestions? also will post pics soon


Probably due to the way Skyrim uses shaders? I take it you unlocked additional shaders on the GPU?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Probably due to the way Skyrim uses shaders? I take it you unlocked additional shaders on the GPU?


Yes I did


----------



## savage1987

Anyone a pro at cheats on PC in this game?

Legitimate reason to ask: about to lose a Lv43 character to a glitch of two clashing quests. Main storyline clashed with the war and I can't progress to the Broken Crown quest, nor negotiate a temporary truce between warring parties in the main storyline.

Can provide more info but this is a fairly common bug. I still haven't found a workaround although I haven't tried much.

This morning I started a new character, pretty much giving up and learning my lesson to SAVE OFTEN.


----------



## sterik01

I believe you can download game saves with leveled up characters. Try skyrimnexus.

I just started a new character, though about getting a save file from there. Ended up on making my own.


----------



## Milamber

I'm now getting crashes at certain parts of the game, its so consistent with the exact spot too... if I load a save game up and take a specific route (only 10m forward) it crashes. From what I can tell its related to dragons spawning, so I removed the deadly dragon mod and its still crashing. Changed ugrids to 7 and it hasnt crashed, but did freeze at another part of the game (not CTD) and I'm not even using skyboost.


----------



## amang

OK just found out this little trick. Whenever I play Skyrim, I tend to leave my browsers (Firefox & Chrome) open with several tabs pointing towards sites like Skyrim Nexus, etc. I found a major increase in my FPS when I turned off all of my browsers before I launch Skyrim.

I did this test by standing in front of Gildergreen tree in Whiterun. The initial run with all browsers open shows a 30-35 FPS in my gameplay. When I closed all my browsers and relaunch the game at the same spot, my Fraps indicator shows a 50-52 FPS.

My wild guess is that browsers with heavy contents like Flash banners, complex JS, etc, may use up some of your GPU and CPU resources.

Not sure if this trick may apply to any of you, but you may want to try and see if it makes any difference


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Major artifacts in Skyrim with my flashed 6950. But bf3 works fine.
> Any suggestions? also will post pics soon


Unlocked shaders here, no artifacts....but my Skyrim hates any oc above stock 6970 settings









@ dude with lev 43 guy stuck, my dark elf is ~43 if you want him. main quest just got dragonrend, haven't started the war. rolling with dual wield, heavy armour (100 smith), bit of archery, destruction, restoration...

Lydia is in a cave somewhere tho


----------



## Foxrun

Kind of late, but I fixed my save problem by reloading the save with the ini set up Milmbar posted a few pages back (spelling). But to get that to work there was an ini file hidden under the name of war of skyrim 3. Deleted that and refreshed ini through the console, everything is working perfect.

If you guys are still experiencing problems with ugrid probably best to wait for that patch next week. And thanks again!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Lol.. I love how you assume I was upset, or that I was arguing about anything... read my comment man (its an explanation/statement), I don't think I am the one who needs to step away from the computer for a little bit.
> Did somebody steal your sweetroll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course not. Your response didn't come across as defensive at all. Neither is the one in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crowd backing you up doesn't help your case here.
Click to expand...

I was explicitly telling you that I wasn't trying to argue with you... you can interpret my post however you want but I am done derailing a good thread.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm now getting crashes at certain parts of the game, its so consistent with the exact spot too... if I load a save game up and take a specific route (only 10m forward) it crashes. From what I can tell its related to dragons spawning, so I removed the deadly dragon mod and its still crashing. Changed ugrids to 7 and it hasnt crashed, but did freeze at another part of the game (not CTD) and I'm not even using skyboost.


Did you try removing the game and installing it without any mods at all? Then i would go in game, don't move, just save it, then load from latest save and see how it goes. You could also install...
net framework 4
C++ 2010 Redistrabutable pack
direct x online update


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> I was explicitly telling you that I wasn't trying to argue with you... you can interpret my post however you want but I am done derailing a good thread.


Just block him and be done with it. He seems to be constantly trolling for an argument and has started crap with other members here multiple times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm now getting crashes at certain parts of the game, its so consistent with the exact spot too... if I load a save game up and take a specific route (only 10m forward) it crashes. From what I can tell its related to dragons spawning, so I removed the deadly dragon mod and its still crashing. Changed ugrids to 7 and it hasnt crashed, but did freeze at another part of the game (not CTD) and I'm not even using skyboost.


Usually CTD's at specific spots mean one of the following things:

- Improper flags that crashed the game
- Mods (typically mods that add stuff not simple retex or replacers) previously used there that are no longer available
- Data corruption of the game itself

Make sure any spawning mods are all completely uninstalled. A lot of times when people are manually uninstalling stuff or using NMM to do so, it leaves files behind that can negatively affect game stability.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> OK just found out this little trick. Whenever I play Skyrim, I tend to leave my browsers (Firefox & Chrome) open with several tabs pointing towards sites like Skyrim Nexus, etc. I found a major increase in my FPS when I turned off all of my browsers before I launch Skyrim.
> I did this test by standing in front of Gildergreen tree in Whiterun. The initial run with all browsers open shows a 30-35 FPS in my gameplay. When I closed all my browsers and relaunch the game at the same spot, my Fraps indicator shows a 50-52 FPS.
> My wild guess is that browsers with heavy contents like Flash banners, complex JS, etc, may use up some of your GPU and CPU resources.
> Not sure if this trick may apply to any of you, but you may want to try and see if it makes any difference


Of course it will, with more web content being off loaded to the gpu it's going to happen.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Lol.. I love how you assume I was upset, or that I was arguing about anything... read my comment man (its an explanation/statement), I don't think I am the one who needs to step away from the computer for a little bit.
> Did somebody steal your sweetroll?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, of course not. Your response didn't come across as defensive at all. Neither is the one in this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This crowd backing you up doesn't help your case here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was explicitly telling you that I wasn't trying to argue with you... you can interpret my post however you want but I am done derailing a good thread.
Click to expand...

Oh, I get it. So someone stole YO' sweet roll?

I'm having trouble finding the Triss Armor. They say it's sold at Bits and Pieces but I can't find it there. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Lifeshield

It's called Wondrous Armour.

Also make sure you have the esp enabled.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> One I'm using for Skyrim.ini. Edited out sections not related.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> sIntroSequence=
> uGridsToLoad=9
> uExterior Cell Buffer=100
> uInterior Cell Buffer=64
> fMasterFilePreLoadMB=128.0000
> iPreloadSizeLimit=268435456
> [Papyrus]
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
> bEnableLogging=0
> bEnableTrace=0
> bLoadDebugInformation=0
> iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=4294967295


see I've been all over the master ini that is generated from doing saveini looking at tweaks like those you list above, but I wish there was a definitive way to test that they are actually doing something and not just ignored code by the engine. I know the buffers and the grids work. but the harddrivecache tweak the loadvmdatainbackground tweaks the budgetcaps for memory tweaks...I see a lot of people who throw them into their configs, present company included, but I see no major difference in gameplay. There is no discernible difference in telling the game to preload x amount of MB of data..or to thread this or thread that. I recently read an article called Pushing the Limits of Windows:Memory http://blogs.technet.com/b/markrussinovich/archive/2008/07/21/3092070.aspx and really wonder if downloading some of the tools the author mentions will help to prove if these tweaks do anything other than clog up my ini. I'm actually up for testing this and plan to (seems I'm always "planning" to do something though lol) So if anyone can actually steer me toward tools they think will help put tweaks like the maxload stuff etc to rest please share.

on another note though moddin, I loved that fade option you listed. It definitely has been helping with my ugrids 9 settings. I wish there was a way to tell skyrim: "Hey, LOAD all these pretties, but dem' pretties right there...don't load those..and these people I can't even see...yeah same thing..but those rocks waaaaay over there...YEAH!!!"

List of items in INI I wish I had an answer for: (some seem pretty self explanatory but I'd love to be able to know for certain they did something)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=1
bUseUnsupportedCast=1
bPreventHavokAddAll=0
bPreventHavokAddClutter=0

[General]
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
iHWThread6=5
iHWThread5=5
iHWThread4=5 <---- these I think are just priorities
iHWThread3=4
iHWThread2=4
iHWThread1=4
bWarnOnMaterialCollisions=0
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
bParallelAnimUpdate=0
bMultiThreadMovement=1
iAIThread2HWThread=5
iAIThread1HWThread=3
bUseMovementBlockedPackage=0
bTaskletCellTransformsUpdate=1
iNumBitsForFullySeen=248
bShowCheckMemoryOutput=0
bPreCullActors=1
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bDisplayBoundingVolumes=0 <-- think this has to do with how things that are seen vs unseen are displayed/loaded
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bEnableFileCaching=0
bCRTMemoryChecks=0
bAlwaysActive=0
iEnumRefsAllowedPerFrame=1
bCheckCellOffsetsOnInit=0
fFlickeringLightDistance=1024.0000
bCalculateArmorMeshAndTextureFileCounts=1
bKeepILStringBlocksLoaded=1
bKeepDLStringBlocksLoaded=0
bUseOptimizedTextureLoading=1 <----optimized by who's standard???
bBackgroundLoadVMData=0 <---virtualmemory data?
bFixAIPackagesOnLoad=0
bAnimateDoorPhysics=0
fMasterFilePreLoadMB=40.0000
bKeepPluginWhenMerging=0
bCreate Maps Enable=0
bCheckPurgedTextureList=0
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0 <---will it cause more problems than not if it does work?

[display]
iShaderPackageMemoryCap=409600
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart4=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart3=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart2=0
uVideoDeviceIdentifierPart1=0
bUseFakeFullScreenMotionBlur=0
bAllow30Shaders=0 <---isnt this one many people have asked for?
iNPatchNOrder=0
iNPatchPOrder=0
iNPatches=0
bAutoViewDistance=0
iAutoViewMinDistance=2000 <

this whole sections seems interesting to me
iAutoViewHiFrameRate=40
iAutoViewLowFrameRate=20
bUseWaterHiRes=0
iWaterNoiseResolution=256
bPrimitivesOn=0

[Animation]
bAlwaysSaveAllInfo=1
bUseVariableCache=1
uiMaxPermanentSetSize=5
bShouldProcessRequests=1
bSendNonVisibleBehaviorGraphsToSPU=1
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
bFootIKFeedback=1
bEnableHavokHit=0
uiMaxNumActorHit=5
bUseSPUGenerate=0
uVariableCacheSize=40
bDisableUnloadedPaths=0
bUseTaskletsToRecomputeBounds=0
bFixNavmeshInfosOnLoad=0
iMaxPathRequestsPerFrameTracked=32
iPathRequestsAllowedPerFrame=2

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=0
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0 <----cell purging I get that

[papyrus]
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=1500000000
iMaxMemoryPageSize=5000000
iMinMemoryPageSize=100000

[Audio]
uiMaxAudioCacheSize=2097152
uiInitialCacheSize=1048576
uiAudioHWThread=2
uMaxSizeForCachedSound=262144
bEnableAudioCache=1

[Decals]
bForceAllDecals=0
bDecalMultithreaded=0

[gameplay]
bAllowHavokGrabTheLiving=0

[terrain manager]
uDistantTreeBlockCacheSizePerCell=1

[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=0

[TestAllCells]
bFileUnusedObject=0
bFileTestLoad=0

[landscape]
bCurrentCellOnly=0

[Grass]
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=2

[BudgetCaps]
uActorMemoryBudgetCap=10485760
uCityLODBudgetAdjustment=5242880
uWastelandLODBudgetAdjustment=20971520
uLoadedAreaNonActorMemoryBudgetCap=185597952
fMaxMsUsagePerFrame=28.0000
uWaterMemoryInterior=10485760
uTextureMemoryInterior=104857600
uGeometryMemoryInterior=10485760
uWaterCountInterior=10
uTriangleCountInterior=100000
uGeometryCountInterior=1000
uEmittersCountInterior=50
uParticlesCountInterior=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCountInterior=50
uActiveRefCountInterior=100
uActorRefCountInterior=20
uRefCountInterior=1000
uHavokTriCount=5000
uDecalCount=500
uLightExcessGeometry=100
uLightCount=10
uWaterMemory=5242880
uTextureMemory=20971520
uGeometryMemory=5242880
uWaterCount=10
uTriangleCount=100000
uGeometryCount=1000
uEmittersCount=50
uParticlesCount=5000
uAnimatedObjectsCount=50
uActiveRefCount=100
uActorRefCount=20
uRefCount=700


----------



## Simca

Oh, wondrous armor. I thought it might have been that, but the picture looked bad.


----------



## bman123

Does anyone here play this with a i3 2100? If so how well does it run


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

My mage and warrior are doing good. Orcish armour looks so cool


----------



## Simca

Changed the look of my character a bit. Made her 2 shades daker (she was color 0, absolute pale). Changed eyes to green. Made her jaw less wide and her hair brunette.

Also showing off Triss Armor.


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Anyone a pro at cheats on PC in this game?
> Legitimate reason to ask: about to lose a Lv43 character to a glitch of two clashing quests. Main storyline clashed with the war and I can't progress to the Broken Crown quest, nor negotiate a temporary truce between warring parties in the main storyline.
> Can provide more info but this is a fairly common bug. I still haven't found a workaround although I haven't tried much.
> This morning I started a new character, pretty much giving up and learning my lesson to SAVE OFTEN.


There a number of glitches that prevent the truce negotiations from proceeding properly, so if it helps you could take a look at the "Bugs" section of this page: http://uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Season_Unending

It lists a series of console commands you can use to force the negotiations to proceed.


----------



## BradleyW

How can i reduce stutter as i move through the game world?


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> There a number of glitches that prevent the truce negotiations from proceeding properly, so if it helps you could take a look at the "Bugs" section of this page: http://uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Season_Unending
> It lists a series of console commands you can use to force the negotiations to proceed.


Thankyou!! will give it a crack, hadn't seen that before!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can i reduce stutter as i move through the game world?


Your pc info states that you have Raid 0 on your SSD's, is that the only form of hard drive you have? In other words, is your Skyrim game on your SSD or do you have it on a HDD? When textures get into the 2k and 4k range, you'll get stutters out in the open world when transitioning through cells because of the lag it takes for your CPU to get the textures from your hard drive and place it into VRAM (or RAM if the VRAM is full). Because of the way GameByro is coded, the InteriorCellBuffer and ExteriorCellBuffer settings can affect the stutter should you turn them to higher settings as the game will be loading more and more textures/meshes during the game. If you played Oblivion, you'll know what I'm talking about with the occasional "Loading..." text that happened when you ran around on horseback. When I transferred Oblivion to my SSD my stutters went away almost automatically.

So if you don't have Skyrim on your SSD's and want it on them without having to transfer your entire Steam directory, try out this program. I'm using it to put Skyrim on my SSD and keep the other 200 GB of games in my Steam directory on my HDD.

Steam mover

If you do however have it on your SSD, what is your VRAM looking like in the game world? If it is near max, say 1.49 GB then it is probably full and having to stream textures from your RAM. When this happens, more lag is induced through your Northbridge and you start to get a bottleneck which slows down the GPU because you are clogging up the path from your Northbridge to Southbridge with propogation delay of textures. Same reason why L1 cache is faster than L2 cache, and faster than L3 cache, and RAM and so forth


----------



## Milamber

Can anyone recommend my Wood Elf some good armor? I am using Nighting gale and its getting a little bland!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can anyone recommend my Wood Elf some good armor? I am using Nighting gale and its getting a little bland!


Have you tried the Triss armor? I can't play the game without it now because the mesh looks smooth as silk and the textures are done REALLY well.

Triss Retex and Mesh



Edit: I think you can also make it to any armor you want. You just need to replace the name of the mesh/texture files to the corresponding armor you want to replace.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Have you tried the Triss armor? I can't play the game without it now because the mesh looks smooth as silk and the textures are done REALLY well.
> Triss Retex and Mesh
> Edit: I think you can also make it to any armor you want. You just need to replace the name of the mesh/texture files to the corresponding armor you want to replace.


Thanks!


----------



## Simca

Also, have you tried using these nightingale armor mods?

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5696









http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=669&navtag=file/images.php?id=669&tab=3









http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5860&navtag=file/images.php?id=5860&tab=3









Or my favorite. Nightingale Prime, which is no longer available on Skyrimnexus, but here's a link: http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/93767585/file.html
Nightingale Prime:


----------



## Milamber

Thanks Simca +REP.


----------



## Simca

No prob. I personally use Nightingale Prime. Was lucky to get it while it was on Skyrim Nexus. Amazing quality. I also started using Triss Armor (see last page for pics). That comes in multiple colors are all are really awesome.

And uhh..If anyone has a REALLY awesome looking hide armor/ leather armor mod, I'd like to get rid of that armor ASAP, looks so ugly when most of the other clothes on people are modded and look high res. Especially since my favorite girl bard is wearing hide.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone good HD texture packs for skyrim?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone good HD texture packs for skyrim?


http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141&navtag=file/images.php?id=141&tab=3

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1495

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=114

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=141&navtag=file/images.php?id=141&tab=3
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1495
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=114
> http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=711


Thanks +Rep


----------



## pjBSOD

That nightingale armor mod is crazy.... definitely downloading that for my character.


----------



## Maian

Yea I use the Hoodless Cowl from the Black Sacrament armor with the Default Deep Black Triss Armor for my Wood Elf Assassin. Also downloaded the Viper warpaint (modeled after the facepaint from the character Viper in the movie Doomsday).

Viper Warpaint: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3377


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Your pc info states that you have Raid 0 on your SSD's, is that the only form of hard drive you have? In other words, is your Skyrim game on your SSD or do you have it on a HDD? When textures get into the 2k and 4k range, you'll get stutters out in the open world when transitioning through cells because of the lag it takes for your CPU to get the textures from your hard drive and place it into VRAM (or RAM if the VRAM is full). Because of the way GameByro is coded, the InteriorCellBuffer and ExteriorCellBuffer settings can affect the stutter should you turn them to higher settings as the game will be loading more and more textures/meshes during the game. If you played Oblivion, you'll know what I'm talking about with the occasional "Loading..." text that happened when you ran around on horseback. When I transferred Oblivion to my SSD my stutters went away almost automatically.
> So if you don't have Skyrim on your SSD's and want it on them without having to transfer your entire Steam directory, try out this program. I'm using it to put Skyrim on my SSD and keep the other 200 GB of games in my Steam directory on my HDD.
> Steam mover
> If you do however have it on your SSD, what is your VRAM looking like in the game world? If it is near max, say 1.49 GB then it is probably full and having to stream textures from your RAM. When this happens, more lag is induced through your Northbridge and you start to get a bottleneck which slows down the GPU because you are clogging up the path from your Northbridge to Southbridge with propogation delay of textures. Same reason why L1 cache is faster than L2 cache, and faster than L3 cache, and RAM and so forth


Hi, am using SSD's in AHCI atm, windows for 1 and skyrim for the other and i have 1k-2k teaxtures only. (skyrim hd lite and serious landscape 2k lite)


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Your pc info states that you have Raid 0 on your SSD's, is that the only form of hard drive you have? In other words, is your Skyrim game on your SSD or do you have it on a HDD? When textures get into the 2k and 4k range, you'll get stutters out in the open world when transitioning through cells because of the lag it takes for your CPU to get the textures from your hard drive and place it into VRAM (or RAM if the VRAM is full). Because of the way GameByro is coded, the InteriorCellBuffer and ExteriorCellBuffer settings can affect the stutter should you turn them to higher settings as the game will be loading more and more textures/meshes during the game. If you played Oblivion, you'll know what I'm talking about with the occasional "Loading..." text that happened when you ran around on horseback. When I transferred Oblivion to my SSD my stutters went away almost automatically.
> So if you don't have Skyrim on your SSD's and want it on them without having to transfer your entire Steam directory, try out this program. I'm using it to put Skyrim on my SSD and keep the other 200 GB of games in my Steam directory on my HDD.
> Steam mover
> If you do however have it on your SSD, what is your VRAM looking like in the game world? If it is near max, say 1.49 GB then it is probably full and having to stream textures from your RAM. When this happens, more lag is induced through your Northbridge and you start to get a bottleneck which slows down the GPU because you are clogging up the path from your Northbridge to Southbridge with propogation delay of textures. Same reason why L1 cache is faster than L2 cache, and faster than L3 cache, and RAM and so forth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, am using SSD's in AHCI atm, windows for 1 and skyrim for the other and i have 1k-2k teaxtures only. (skyrim hd lite and serious landscape 2k lite)
Click to expand...

Skyrim HD, regardless of the version, is not very well optimized... apparently the author didn't create mip-maps for the majority of the textures.. which causes extreme frame drops and stuttering. If you don't get the stutters with vanilla textures then that is probably the culprit. Try the DDSopt mod, just make sure you backup your textures folder first.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Skyrim HD, regardless of the version, is not very well optimized... apparently the author didn't create mip-maps for the majority of the textures.. which causes extreme frame drops and stuttering. If you don't get the stutters with vanilla textures then that is probably the culprit. Try the DDSopt mod, just make sure you backup your textures folder first.


Will DDspot add the mipmaps? Which version should i try? Thanks man.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Skyrim HD, regardless of the version, is not very well optimized... apparently the author didn't create mip-maps for the majority of the textures.. which causes extreme frame drops and stuttering. If you don't get the stutters with vanilla textures then that is probably the culprit. Try the DDSopt mod, just make sure you backup your textures folder first.
> 
> 
> 
> Will DDspot add the mipmaps? Which version should i try? Thanks man.
Click to expand...

Yes DDSopt will add the mip-maps... go with the latest version (0.7.1). Here is a quote from the mod description about Skyrim HD:
Quote:


> Skyrim HD/ 1389453680 -> 1400638264 100.8% ("lots" of missing mip-maps)


----------



## evensen007

Al right. Wars in Skyrim mod is actually very cool. So far I have run across a dragon fighting Giant's, a whole bandit clan (11-15) fighting another clan (Al Alikr or something), a pack of wolves fighting sabre cats... VERY immersive and very cool! I just hope that no important NPC's get killed in the awesomeness!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am using Coverwomen 1 and I am having issues with creases under my new character's eyes. Is this just inherent to the Redguard design or can I get rid of it somehow.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Yes DDSopt will add the mip-maps... go with the latest version (0.7.1). Here is a quote from the mod description about Skyrim HD:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim HD/ 1389453680 -> 1400638264 100.8% ("lots" of missing mip-maps)
Click to expand...

What settings should i change, if any?


----------



## RAINZDOGG

SKYRIM HEADLESS HORSEMAN!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR0YDIrUvcM&list=UUCU-fpupFDHKagPwp2mL8qg&index=2&feature=plcp


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAINZDOGG*
> 
> SKYRIM HEADLESS HORSEMAN!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR0YDIrUvcM&list=UUCU-fpupFDHKagPwp2mL8qg&index=2&feature=plcp


Hmm!

I'm going to try to find him, while I'm on my horse








Anyone know where the headless horseman appears??? What area??


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAINZDOGG*
> 
> THIS SHOULD BE A SPOILER


You should use the spoiler feature for stuff like that; and I mentioned it just a few pages back if you did a search.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am using Coverwomen 1 and I am having issues with creases under my new character's eyes. Is this just inherent to the Redguard design or can I get rid of it somehow.


~ ShowRaceMenu

You'll have to play with the eye settings, maybe adjust them to get rid of the crease.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~ ShowRaceMenu
> You'll have to play with the eye settings, maybe adjust them to get rid of the crease.


Been messing with that the whole evening and night yesterday. Do you know which settings affect creases under the eyes?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~ ShowRaceMenu
> You'll have to play with the eye settings, maybe adjust them to get rid of the crease.
> 
> 
> 
> Been messing with that the whole evening and night yesterday. Do you know which settings affect creases under the eyes.
Click to expand...

Probably eye depth. Would have to see a picture then try to recreate it. I've only used a Nord though, so no probs for me.




Probably already posted, but always funny.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Probably eye depth. Would have to see a picture then try to recreate it. I've only used a Nord though, so no probs for me.




Any feedback would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Katakis




----------



## Simca

hmm interesting. I made a quick redguard, but I seem to be brighter/less dark than you are. Mine came out this way, do you see creases on this one? There are some makeup decisions you can make to hide creases as well including eye tint, eyeshadow and eye liner. Also, cheek bone height plays a big roll in that area.



:edit!!:

So I made the redguard darker and apparently the creasing has to do with the skin tone. The darker you are the more apparent that line becomes. The methods I mentioned above help disguise that crease though, eye tint the most.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> hmm interesting. I made a quick redguard, but I seem to be brighter/less dark than you are. Mine came out this way, do you see creases on this one? There are some makeup decisions you can make to hide creases as well including eye tint, eyeshadow and eye liner. Also, cheek bone height plays a big roll in that area.
> 
> :edit!!:
> So I made the redguard darker and apparently the creasing has to do with the skin tone. The darker you are the more apparent that line becomes. The methods I mentioned above help disguise that crease though, eye tint the most.


Hmm so basically its inherent to the Redguard race then. On my Bretons, Nords, and Imperials, none of them seem to have the same creases under the eyes. I will mess with the makeup settings.

Thanks BTW!


----------



## evensen007

I finally made my way through the end of Mzulft ruins(mage quest line) and was a little disappointed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



No boss fight. 1-2 hours of cave diving/fighting Chaurus and Falmer? Focusing Crystal at the end was lack-luster



I like the Dwarven ruins/history and wish they were in the game instead of some old relic/forgotten ancestors. I instituted my first cheat during the quest which I wasn't too proud of but I don't think it ruined anything. I set my mage's carry limit to 1800 or something. I just couldn't help picking up all of the dwemer cogs/artifacts etc...!


----------



## Crag

hi all

new one here

this is my first time playing the elder scrolls , and its amazing game , performed well on my old 5830









anyway i have this quest "The House of Horrors" , i dont know what happened to me but i entered it and then i went out of the house , but when i try to enter it again it says that i need a key to enter

so is it a bug , or i have missed something??

thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> hi all
> new one here
> this is my first time playing the elder scrolls , and its amazing game , performed well on my old 5830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway i have this quest "The House of Horrors" , i dont know what happened to me but i entered it and then i went out of the house , but when i try to enter it again it says that i need a key to enter
> so is it a bug , or i have missed something??
> thanks


My first question would be if you actually did the quest or not with the dude that was standing outside of the door asking questions. If so, then you may need to move on to the next part of it. Otherwise, you can always use the console command unlock. Just pull up console, click on the door, type in unlock, leave console, and open door. If that does not work, toggle tlc and go through the door.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> hi all
> 
> new one here
> 
> this is my first time playing the elder scrolls , and its amazing game , performed well on my old 5830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway i have this quest "The House of Horrors" , i dont know what happened to me but i entered it and then i went out of the house , but when i try to enter it again it says that i need a key to enter
> 
> so is it a bug , or i have missed something??
> 
> thanks


I don't think you were supposed to leave the house until you were rewarded the key, lol. That mission scared me/was cool.


----------



## Crag

what happened to me exactly that after going in with that guy , i got stuck in the cage so i did load the game to the point when we enter the house.........and then i turned my back and went out


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I finally made my way through the end of Mzulft ruins(mage quest line) and was a little disappointed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No boss fight. 1-2 hours of cave diving/fighting Chaurus and Falmer? Focusing Crystal at the end was lack-luster
> 
> 
> I like the Dwarven ruins/history and wish they were in the game instead of some old relic/forgotten ancestors. I instituted my first cheat during the quest which I wasn't too proud of but I don't think it ruined anything. I set my mage's carry limit to 1800 or something. I just couldn't help picking up all of the dwemer cogs/artifacts etc...!


Same here. I never played the previous games, couldn't play more than 20 minutes of Oblivion, but reading the wiki about what might have happened to the race is freaking cool. Would be nice to see some Dwemer related DLC or something, maybe traveling to their new dimension.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I instituted my first cheat during the quest which I wasn't too proud of but I don't think it ruined anything. I set my mage's carry limit to 1800 or something. I just couldn't help picking up all of the dwemer cogs/artifacts etc...!


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1622
There's an esp just for the dwemer stuff if you don't want to make everything weightless


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I finally made my way through the end of Mzulft ruins(mage quest line) and was a little disappointed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No boss fight. 1-2 hours of cave diving/fighting Chaurus and Falmer? Focusing Crystal at the end was lack-luster
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Dwarven ruins/history and wish they were in the game instead of some old relic/forgotten ancestors. I instituted my first cheat during the quest which I wasn't too proud of but I don't think it ruined anything. I set my mage's carry limit to 1800 or something. I just couldn't help picking up all of the dwemer cogs/artifacts etc...!


Haha, I eventually found out which items can be smelted and only took those for a while.. but they weigh a ton. Probably won't need to collect anymore though as I have about 150 ingots from just 1 or 2 ruins.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Al right. Wars in Skyrim mod is actually very cool. So far I have run across a dragon fighting Giant's, a whole bandit clan (11-15) fighting another clan (Al Alikr or something), a pack of wolves fighting sabre cats... VERY immersive and very cool! I just hope that no important NPC's get killed in the awesomeness!


This got updated yesterday I think, now at version 1.4 I believe? It was at 1.2 before and 1.3 very shortly. Just in case anyone installed it recently!
I'm going to try it out.


----------



## Thingamajig

Threw this video together just now, thought it was worthy of an upload:


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmm so basically its inherent to the Redguard race then. On my Bretons, Nords, and Imperials, none of them seem to have the same creases under the eyes. I will mess with the makeup settings.
> Thanks BTW!


Yup, it's a Redguard thing. You can try to hide it with face colors face settings or warpaint like Simca said, but it won't be completely gone. It's not that bad when you compare it to Xenius' mods though.

You can see it on my char too for verification:



It may also be more prevalent in some presets but overall it's a Redguard thing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yup, it's a Redguard thing. You can try to hide it with face colors face settings or warpaint like Simca said, but it won't be completely gone. It's not that bad when you compare it to Xenius' mods though.
> You can see it on my char too for verification:
> 
> It may also be more prevalent in some presets but overall it's a Redguard thing.


Ok. Glad to have that confirmed. Now I can stop tweaking and get back to punching.







Thanks guys!


----------



## Simca

lol! eyeshadow and eyeliner are not warpaint!


----------



## Sethy666

Someone previously mentioned a mod to change Lydia's dialogue... I dont seem to be able to find it on nexus.

Does anyone have a link to it?

Much appreciated


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> lol! eyeshadow and eyeliner are not warpaint!


I meant to include makeup on that list. i forgot. lol.


----------



## Milamber

Skyrim HD 1.4 is out in 15mins folks! http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Skyrim HD 1.4 is out in 15mins folks! http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607


And the Ravens cant kick, WHAT A NIGHT!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yup, it's a Redguard thing. You can try to hide it with face colors face settings or warpaint like Simca said, but it won't be completely gone. It's not that bad when you compare it to Xenius' mods though.
> You can see it on my char too for verification:
> 
> It may also be more prevalent in some presets but overall it's a Redguard thing.


Nice modeling, pretty face.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Nice modeling, pretty face.


Thanks. I was an avid The Sims player back in the day.







I guess that has something to do with it.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Skyrim HD 1.4 is out in 15mins folks! http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607
> 
> 
> 
> And the Ravens cant kick, WHAT A NIGHT!
Click to expand...

As a long time Patriots fan I breathe a huge sigh of relief and give you a big


----------



## Simca

I'm really disappointed with the ability of creators to NOT produce nice hairstyles. What's out is terrible. Hopefully that changes in the next few days with CK.


----------



## Crag

another one , can someone re-edit his char without harming the save games??


----------



## newt111

Skyrim Performance Plus is updated. Now with rain, snow and pine needles


----------



## TFL Replica

I've always wanted to make a dark skinned character but the results are never satisfactory. It's not just Skyrim, I had this problem in the DA series too. First of all I can't make them dark enough and secondly they have visual glitches. Is there any mod that tweaks dark elves, redguards and possibly imperials for better dark skin?


----------



## Roman5

Hey, I seem to be completely immune to draugr deathlords disarm shouts. Never used to be. Is it because of my daedric armour?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> And the Ravens cant kick, WHAT A NIGHT!


1.4 is out but only as an upgrade.

*Skyrim HD 1_4 PATCH FOR LITE*
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=607


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> another one , can someone re-edit his char without harming the save games??


Make a back-up of your save game just in case. When you are in-game, bring up the console window (press the tilde key ~). Then type the following without quotes "showracemenu". There you can change your character to however you want and at the end you can change the name too. And then save your file accordingly. As always though when performing changes to the game, BACKUP. I cannot stress this enough









Edit: Milamber, that link you posted is for 1.3 Full to 1.4 Full, not the lite version. He must've messed up when he named the file. There's no way that this patch is 120% bigger than the last patch for Lite.









From the Skyrim HD facebook page
Quote:


> The 1.4 Solitude Update has been finished! Before going to sleep, I will start the upload for the Patch from 1.3 Full to 1.4 Full (Obviously, you need 1.3 Full previously installed). Will take a while to finish. If the upload succeeds, I'll upload the patch for the Lite version tomorrow. Have fun


----------



## Foxrun

Strange only the lite version is up. I sad


----------



## modinn

I'm downloading the patch now to see what sizes the textures are. I'm at 64%, I'll let you know when I find out.

Or.....I could DDSOpt reduce these textures instead myself and give me my own Lite version >_> I think that's what I'm going to do lol


----------



## modinn

Yeah I can confirm that these are 2048x2048 textures, I just checked the sizes in DDSOpt. So the link for the Skyrim HD 1.3 to 1.4 Lite is actually for the Full version. So those of you using the Full version, download away!


----------



## Foxrun

awesome thanks!


----------



## RAINZDOGG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RAINZDOGG*
> 
> THIS SHOULD BE A SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> You should use the spoiler feature for stuff like that; and I mentioned it just a few pages back if you did a search.
Click to expand...

Yeah my apologies I just acted on impulse, won't happen again


----------



## Simca




----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


most excellent.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> There a number of glitches that prevent the truce negotiations from proceeding properly, so if it helps you could take a look at the "Bugs" section of this page: http://uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Season_Unending
> It lists a series of console commands you can use to force the negotiations to proceed.


Few pages back I know... but THANKYOU. You saved me from starting the whole game over









Thanks again


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Edit: Milamber, that link you posted is for 1.3 Full to 1.4 Full, not the lite version. He must've messed up when he named the file. There's no way that this patch is 120% bigger than the last patch for Lite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the Skyrim HD facebook page
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1.4 Solitude Update has been finished! Before going to sleep, I will start the upload for the Patch from 1.3 Full to 1.4 Full (Obviously, you need 1.3 Full previously installed). Will take a while to finish. If the upload succeeds, I'll upload the patch for the Lite version tomorrow. Have fun
Click to expand...

Your right! He just updated the comment next to the file description on Nexus!
Quote:


> "Patch from 1.3 FULL to 1.4 FULL (Sorry for messing up the description, was tired...) NebuLa1"


----------



## [email protected]

You oughta make a sticky for those who don't wanna have to read up to 600 pages and miss out important links to mods, texture downloads and ENB and etc.

I haven't gotten the game and had considered so!

Is Skyrim required to have steam?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Someone previously mentioned a mod to change Lydia's dialogue... I dont seem to be able to find it on nexus.
> Does anyone have a link to it?
> Much appreciated


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You oughta make a sticky for those who don't wanna have to read up to 600 pages and miss out important links to mods, texture downloads and ENB and etc.
> 
> Is Skyrim required to have steam?


There's a thread dedicated to mods, but it would require updating pretty much constantly there's that many of them. In general it's best to follow STEP (Skyrim Total Enchancement Project) as a guide for now. We also have a thread that's pretty active especially dedicated to graphics aswell.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/0_20

Yes, you will need Steam to play Skyrim.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Tytanis total mod is also great (i haven't heard of STEP)


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm really disappointed with the ability of creators to NOT produce nice hairstyles. What's out is terrible. Hopefully that changes in the next few days with CK.


The tools for working with meshs don't even have proper import and export tools for modelling programs, people are manually editing attributes to make them half work in Skyrim at this point. When the CK releases, hopefully devs will be able to finish the tools for NIF meshs and more people can get to making content instead of trying to pick apart Skyrim intricacies.


----------



## Cmoney

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You oughta make a sticky for those who don't wanna have to read up to 600 pages and miss out important links to mods, texture downloads and ENB and etc.
> 
> Is Skyrim required to have steam?


Quote:


> There's a thread dedicated to mods, but it would require updating pretty much constantly there's that many of them. In general it's best to follow STEP (Skyrim Total Enchancement Project) as a guide for now. We also have a thread that's pretty active especially dedicated to graphics aswell.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/0_20
> 
> Yes, you will need Steam to play Skyrim.


In addition, I would advise going to Skyrim Nexus and taking a look at the Top 100 Endorsed Mod list... this will give you a good idea of what the community has deemed to be the best of the best mods.


----------



## GeforceGTS

So is anyone sad like me and trying to get all achievements in one play through?









I've just got five left.. but I'm starting to want to ditch my character and start over D;

Oh and doing the civil war quest at lvl 55 after completing the main quest is uh, kinda lame/easy.. though running into Solitude and one shot killing every imperial in sight is amusing, once I'd gotten over my mistake of joining the stormcloaks that is







btw is it possible to leave the stormcloaks after joining? I tried punching Ulfric but that doesn't work..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> So is anyone sad like me and trying to get all achievements in one play through?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just got five left.. but I'm starting to want to ditch my character and start over D;


I am personally on my 6th character now. Not a single one of my characters has hit level 50 yet. LOL


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am personally on my 6th character now. Not a single one of my characters has hit level 50 yet. LOL


Highest I have is 37, but I've barely done anything with him. Current is 25. Been playing her for a while. Ready for something new though.


----------



## Roman5




----------



## Faster_is_better

Patch 1.3 is amazing, game hasn't crashed yet and got a bunch of mods on it now. Looks so much better. Also determined my sound was set to 4.1 using a 2.1 setup that screwed with the disappearing voices behind me. But switching it made the game a lot quieter, kinda strange. I should probably play with the sound a bit more, now shouts are way to loud compared to the other sounds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Hey, I seem to be completely immune to draugr deathlords disarm shouts. Never used to be. Is it because of my daedric armour?


Maybe its based on level? They don't seem to effect my char anymore either, I didn't really notice it till you mentioned it though. It must have been around mid lvl 20s when it stopped disarming me (unless I was using fire to kill all the recent ones, which is possible..)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> So is anyone sad like me and trying to get all achievements in one play through?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just got five left.. but I'm starting to want to ditch my character and start over D;
> 
> Oh and doing the civil war quest at lvl 55 after completing the main quest is uh, kinda lame/easy.. though running into Solitude and one shot killing every imperial in sight is amusing, once I'd gotten over my mistake of joining the stormcloaks that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw is it possible to leave the stormcloaks after joining? I tried punching Ulfric but that doesn't work..


Ha, I noticed that was a fairly low lvl quest also, just did it recently at about lvl 36.. I was expecting it to be a bit longer also, but meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*


^ lol


----------



## rashbeep

hmm i can't be the only one who REALLY dislikes skyrim hd. honestly i think it looks terrible


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> hmm i can't be the only one who REALLY dislikes skyrim hd. honestly i think it looks terrible


It's a mixed bag really. Some of his textures looks fantastic, while others are a mess. That's where layering your texture mods comes into effect. It is SERIOUSLY annoying having to go through all of this though. Really Bethesda, you couldn't provide high res versions of your textures for your Pc market?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I don't like everything about it. Picking out and using what you like it just part of the process with large packs like that. Even if Bethesda packed in higher res textures with the PC release, the mod community would still be putting out better then vanilla regardless. Always looking to improve.


----------



## fashric

Nope you aren't the only one, I'm not a fan either. a lot of it looks overdone and out of place too me. I much prefer just using the vanilla bump maps http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4426


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Nope you aren't the only one, I'm not a fan either. a lot of it looks overdone and out of place too me. I much prefer just using the vanilla bump maps http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=4426


What kind of performance hit does that give?


----------



## fashric

I have had no performance hit using them.


----------



## Simca

I don't like that bump mod. Looks straightened or whatever the term is.

I like most of Skyrim HD, but I don't like whiterun. So I use Chris 2012's whiterun mod. The textures look much better imo.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Maybe its based on level? They don't seem to effect my char anymore either, I didn't really notice it till you mentioned it though. It must have been around mid lvl 20s when it stopped disarming me (unless I was using fire to kill all the recent ones, which is possible..)


Ah, you might onto something there, yeah. I'm level 47, and changed to expert difficulty skill around level 30 to 35 I think. I wonder if setting a higher difficulty level also has any bearing on it. Hmm, talking of difficulty level, I'm considering going to master difficulty as I had no problem quickly dispatching a couple of ice wraiths on master when I tried it. Haven't tried tougher enemies yet on master.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I dislike bump on vanilla too. BUT it's supposed to have no performance impact, so if there is no other option... I'd still rather use the lite version of a texture than a blurry, bumpy vanilla one.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*












You never know who detected you. One time I was sure it was an animal but it turned out to be one of those elven hit squads.


----------



## Spacedinvader

There was a funny issue during testing (they tested?!!!?) where it was the chickens that were grassing you in to the guards








Quote:


> PC Gamer: "Can you think of anything you've seen Radiant Story do that's surprised you?"
> 
> Todd Howard: Let's see&#8230; something that was good lately&#8230; but this was a bug - lately we realised that chickens were reporting crimes. I found that very funny. That was just last week: "Why are we getting caught?" "Oh, the CHICKENS are reporting the crimes!"
> 
> PC Gamer: (Laughs) If there's some way that could be made clear to the player, that'd be a great feature.
> 
> Todd Howard: That actually took us a while to track down, that bug. Like, "Why is this happening?" (Laughs)


sauce = http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/10/05/todd-howard-on-chickens-reporting-crimes-in-skyrim/


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*


lolz!

Which reminds me, I haven't visited AwkwardZombie in a good while. Katie is awesome and her comics are extremely humorous.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> .. though running into Solitude and one shot killing every imperial in sight is amusing, once I'd gotten over my mistake of joining the stormcloaks that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw is it possible to leave the stormcloaks after joining? I tried punching Ulfric but that doesn't work..


This begs a question I have had... if you go into a town a murder everyone there, will it repopulate? I haven't tried it, but it's on my bucket list.

I smithed a beautiful dagger from the JaySuS package.


I then spent the Perk Point on Assassin's Blade. Problem is, when I try to equip said dagger, I CTD. *sad face here*

Guess I am going to have to sell it to a vendor....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Maybe its based on level? They don't seem to effect my char anymore either, I didn't really notice it till you mentioned it though. It must have been around mid lvl 20s when it stopped disarming me (unless I was using fire to kill all the recent ones, which is possible..)
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you might onto something there, yeah. I'm level 47, and changed to expert difficulty skill around level 30 to 35 I think. I wonder if setting a higher difficulty level also has any bearing on it. Hmm, talking of difficulty level, I'm considering going to master difficulty as I had no problem quickly dispatching a couple of ice wraiths on master when I tried it. Haven't tried tougher enemies yet on master.
Click to expand...

I'm playing at expert difficulty atm, started around lvl 35 there, most thing's aren't to hard to take down. The only thing that really murders me are the high lvl mages/daedra, they become very deadly at higher difficulty. But anything that requires melee I can generally go toe to toe with and dispatch with 1 full amount of stamina or less.

I found a really neat mod that exchanges dragon souls for perks. Good for those end game characters with loads of extra dragon souls, you can configure the ratio to trade them aswell.
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2063


----------



## Simca

I went back and checked. I actually like 2K over Chris 2012s whiterun textures. I only disliked the carpet of 2K. That's it though.

CBBE3 gave me problems with the new mesh, so I went back to 2.1 C Cup Slim. I also noticed that even if you set your weight to maximum you're still slim, you just have bigger boobs and ass and hips and thighs.

Go figure.

Also, you can't kill everyone in a village. Some aren't meant to die no matter how many times you hit them with power attacks. They just kneel.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I also noticed that even if you set your weight to maximum you're still slim, you just have bigger boobs and ass and hips and thighs.


that's a bad thing?!?


----------



## Milamber

Does anyone use this? http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=5400#content


----------



## h2on0

The 1.4 beta patch is now live on steam.

http://www.bethblog.com/


----------



## Milamber

*Current 1.4 Changelog (all platforms unless noted)*

*NEW FEATURES*


Skyrim launcher support for Steam Workshop (PC)

*BUG FIXES*


General optimizations for memory and performance
Fixed occasional issue with armor and clothing not displaying properly when placed on mannequin's in player's house. (PS3)
Improved compiler optimization settings (PC)
Long term play optimizations for memory and performance (PS3)
Memory optimizations related to scripting
Fixed crashes related to pathing and AI
Fixed crash in Haemar's Shame if player had already completed "A Daedra's Best Friend"
Fixed rare crash with loading saved games
Fixed issue with accented characters not displaying properly at the end of a line
Master Criminal achievement/trophy unlocks properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian
Fixed issue where dragon priest masks would not render correctly
Fixed issue where quests would incorrectly progress after reloading a save
Fixed issues with placing and removing books from bookshelves in the player's home
Fixed issue where weapon racks and plaques would not work correctly in player's house if player immediately visits their house before purchasing any furnishing.
Fixed issue where the player house in Windhelm would not clean up properly
Fixed crash related to giant attacks and absorb spells
Fixed issue with ash piles not cleaning up properly
Fixed occasional issue where overwriting an existing save would fail
Fixed memory crash with container menu
Fixed infinite loop with bookshelves
Fixed issue where traps in Shalidor's Maze would not work properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian versions
Fixed issue where transforming back to human from werewolf would occasionally not fail
Bows and daggers will display properly when placed on weapon racks

*QUEST FIXES*


The Unusual Gem inside the Thalmor Embassy is now accessible after finishing "Diplomatic Immunity"
In "Breaching Security", the quest token is no longer required to receive a fortune reading from Olava the Feeble
Fixed issue where Galmar would not complete Joining the Stormcloaks properly if "Season Unending" was an active quest
Fixed issue where starting "Season Unending" after finishing "Joining the Stormcloaks" would prevent "The Jagged Crown" from starting properly.
Fixed issue progressing through "Message to Whiterun" while "Season Unending" was still open would block progression for both quests.
In "Arniel's Endeavor", fixed issue where a quest journal would trigger multiple times
In "Forbidden Legend", the amulet fragment can no longer disappear after player leaves a dungeon without taking it
Fixed rare issue in "Forbidden Legend" where killing Mikrul Gauldurson while sneaking would make his corpose unaccessible
In "The White Phial", the phial can no longer disappear if player leaves dungeon without taking it
"The White Phial" will now start properly if player already has a briar heart in their inventory
Player can no longer get stuck in Misty Grove after completing "A Night to Remember"
Fixed issue where leaving Riften during "A Chance Arrangement" would prevent quest from progressing
In "Darkness Returns", a door in Twilight Sepulcher will properly open if the player leaves the dungeon for an extended period of time before completing the quest
In "Under New Management", if the player leaves the Oculory for an extended period of time after placing the focusing crystal and returns, the quest will proceed correctly
"Onmund's Request" will now start properly if player has already found Enthir's staff before receiving this quest
Fixed instance where Tonilia would stop buying stolen items and also would not give Guild Leader Armor
"Repairing the Phial" will start properly if player already has unmelting snow or mammoth tusk in their inventory
Finding Pantea's Flute before speaking with Pantea no longer prevents her quest from updating
In "The Coming of the Dawn", fixed rare instance where a quest object would spawn incorrectly on the Katariah during Hail Sithis
Fixed rare issue in "The Mind of Madness" where player is unable to equip the Wabbajack
Fixed issue in "Pieces of the Past" where Mehrunes Dagon's Razor will not trigger properly if player leaves the cell for extended period of time before activating it
"Blood's Honor" will start properly if you visited and completed Driftshade and an extended period of time passes before starting the quest.
Fixed rare issue where "Dampened Spirits" would not start properly
Fixed issue where player would be unable to become Thane of Riften if they purchased a home first
Fixed issue where killing guards in Cidhna Mine woud block progression for "No One Escapes Cidhna Mine"
Fixed numerous issues with "Blood on the Ice" not triggering properly
In "Blood on the Ice", Calixto can now be killed if player owns a house in Windhelm
In "The Cure for Madness", killing Cicero then resurrecting him no longer impedes quest progress
Fixed rare issue in "To Kill an Empire" where an NPC would fail to die properly
Clearing Knifepoint Ridge before starting "Boethiah's Champion" no longer prevents quest from starting.


----------



## Spacedinvader

can anyone explain the damned ponies?!?


----------



## majin662

i wonder if doing the saveini command in console will still generate the huge master ini file and if it does, i wonder what settings have changed if any


----------



## Shaded War

Have they released any info on upcoming DLC? I played this game out within the first week and theres nothing for me to do. I probably wont end up playing this game for another year or so unless some incredible DLC comes out. And I don't mean some crap DLC like mehrunes' razor was for Oblivion.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm playing at expert difficulty atm, started around lvl 35 there, most thing's aren't to hard to take down. The only thing that really murders me are the high lvl mages/daedra, they become very deadly at higher difficulty. But anything that requires melee I can generally go toe to toe with and dispatch with 1 full amount of stamina or less.
> I found a really neat mod that exchanges dragon souls for perks. Good for those end game characters with loads of extra dragon souls, you can configure the ratio to trade them aswell.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2063


Yeh, some mages have been very tough. The toughest enemies for me so far have been forsworn briarhearts and pillagers. They're fast and deadly, at least, the last time I encountered them. Not too bad one to one, but they were all over the place last time, two coming at me with melee, while another one was firing shock bolts at me from a distance. Still, I made a second set of daedric armour and daedric weapons with improved enchantment since then, so might be easier now, and I'm going to go through the whole armour and weapons upgrade again since I can now do even more improved enchantments.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Have they released any info on upcoming DLC? I played this game out within the first week and theres nothing for me to do.




I think you need to do more quests?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Have they released any info on upcoming DLC? I played this game out within the first week and *theres nothing for me to do*. I probably wont end up playing this game for another year or so unless some incredible DLC comes out. And I don't mean some crap DLC like mehrunes' razor was for Oblivion.


have to call blolocks on this bit, just passed 100 hours (lev 47) and i still feel like I'm scratching the surface!


----------



## Katakis

Wow!! I just downloaded the latest beta patch. Excited to see the performance enhance. So I deleted Skyboost r3 and the performance using the new patch is even better than Skyboost! In Whiterun looking down at the tree I have a constant 60fps now, also in Solitude, fastraveling and looking inside the city I have constant 60FPS, where Skyboost had about 10 FPS lower performance!

Looking down at that tree in whiterun i had about 38 -39fps with patch 1.3 and about 56FPS using Skyboost, and with skyboost deleted and Beta patch 1.4 I have a constant 60FPS. God knows what would happen with Vsync disabled!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> Wow!! I just downloaded the latest beta patch. Excited to see the performance enhance. So I deleted Skyboost r3 and the performance using the new patch is even better than Skyboost! In Whiterun looking down at the tree I have a constant 60fps now, also in Solitude, fastraveling and looking inside the city I have constant 60FPS, where Skyboost had about 10 FPS lower performance!
> 
> Looking down at that tree in whiterun i had about 38 -39fps with patch 1.3 and about 56FPS using Skyboost, and with skyboost deleted and Beta patch 1.4 I have a constant 60FPS. God knows what would happen with Vsync disabled!


pics or..... (and i don't see a sig rig for specs)


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> pics or..... (and i don't see a sig rig for specs)


Sorry, I'm the former turrican9. [email protected] HT-Off, GTX [email protected]/2000, 16GB 1600-9-9-9-24 mem.

Download the beta patch from steam and test it yourself. Go to steam, menu, settings and select to download beta for Skyrim.

Edit: This patch also seems to fix the issue when you snipe people in cities, when in hidden mode, the guards still get a bounty on you. Here I could snipe, as long as I was hidden when doing it.


----------



## Spacedinvader

I would if i was at home! GF interfering with rimming else i'd be home testing this sheet out! (and uploading pics)


----------



## Roman5

This is probably something everyone knows, but I just picked up a book in the thieves guild called Shadowmarks by Delvin Mallory. Pretty cool the way it..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



has a glossary of markings (with drawings of the symbols) that are carved on doorframes or structures next to buildings, or nearby to fences that buy stolen goods. Basically tells you in advance which buildings are worth looting, not worth looting, shouldn't be entered at all because it's under the guild's protection, escape routes from prisons, and things like that. Now I'm noticing all these carvings at various places.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm playing at expert difficulty atm, started around lvl 35 there, most thing's aren't to hard to take down. The only thing that really murders me are the high lvl mages/daedra, they become very deadly at higher difficulty. But anything that requires melee I can generally go toe to toe with and dispatch with 1 full amount of stamina or less.
> I found a really neat mod that exchanges dragon souls for perks. Good for those end game characters with loads of extra dragon souls, you can configure the ratio to trade them aswell.
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=2063
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh, some mages have been very tough. The toughest enemies for me so far have been forsworn briarhearts and pillagers. They're fast and deadly, at least, the last time I encountered them. Not too bad one to one, but they were all over the place last time, two coming at me with melee, while another one was firing shock bolts at me from a distance. Still, I made a second set of daedric armour and daedric weapons with improved enchantment since then, so might be easier now, and I'm going to go through the whole armour and weapons upgrade again since I can now do even more improved enchantments.
Click to expand...

I'll have to start focusing on that enchantment perk tree soon, oversmithing (term?) is pretty awesome at this point, but some magic resist would be very handy. With a couple of my smithing bonus apparel + a potion, I think I can smith at about 70% over. I know there's a lot more room above that even, wearing multiple pieces with smithing buff + the potions, I imagine you could improve weapons/armor over double unimproved versions.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Nice spoiler there! Imma have a looksee for that book







+rep


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> Wow!! I just downloaded the latest beta patch. Excited to see the performance enhance. So I deleted Skyboost r3 and the performance using the new patch is even better than Skyboost! In Whiterun looking down at the tree I have a constant 60fps now, also in Solitude, fastraveling and looking inside the city I have constant 60FPS, where Skyboost had about 10 FPS lower performance!
> 
> Looking down at that tree in whiterun i had about 38 -39fps with patch 1.3 and about 56FPS using Skyboost, and with skyboost deleted and Beta patch 1.4 I have a constant 60FPS. God knows what would happen with Vsync disabled!


I called it. Replacing code during runtime cannot possibly match recompiling.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Nice spoiler there! Imma have a looksee for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


If you need help locating it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Go to the secret entrance of the thieves guild where the small cemetery is, press the button on the grey coffin to slide it open, enter the ragged flagon cistern. Go straight over the bridge and it's a blue covered book on the table to your right.


----------



## Spacedinvader

thanks...saves hunting


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> I would if i was at home! GF interfering with *rimming* else i'd be home testing this sheet out! (and uploading pics)


Im sorry? Your GF is doing what????


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im sorry? Your GF is doing what????


Interfering with rimming....









if she wasn't interfering with said rimming I'd be at home rimming right now!









edit: apologies to those who ruin their monitor by spitting cola over it


----------



## TFL Replica

I just checked the Urban dictionary and almost threw up. There had better be an explanation for this.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> I would if i was at home! GF interfering with rimming else i'd be home testing this sheet out! (and uploading pics)


I think he means Skyrimming


----------



## Spacedinvader

Skyrim. That act of playing Skyrim is "rimming"









edit: hope i don't get an infraction for word play


----------



## sterik01

With patch 1.4, would I have to remove or reinstall all my mods again?


----------



## grishkathefool

turican, why the account change?

also, I have yet to find anything inside steam that prompts the download... checked under settings and nothing there.


----------



## grishkathefool

Nevermind, I found it under Settings>Beta Participations


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Interfering with rimming....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she wasn't interfering with said rimming I'd be at home rimming right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: apologies to those who ruin their monitor by spitting cola over it


Maybe that should have been placed in a "spoiler"


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Maybe that should have been placed in a "spoiler"


one monitor down.....


----------



## GeforceGTS

Ugh, just updated and sat down to play and realized skse and scriptdragon aren't updated for 1.4 yet


----------



## fashric

Latest patch really improves the performance in the cities get a solid 60 in all the places it was struggling in before. GJ Bethesda.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Latest patch really improves the performance in the cities get a solid 60 in all the places it was struggling in before. GJ Bethesda.


NOICE! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> With patch 1.4, would I have to remove or reinstall all my mods again?


Not all. Just SKSE, skyboost, tesval and script dragon. I think that's it? Not sure about NMM as I don't use it.


----------



## BradleyW

I see this gives hair colour:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6923
But....How did he get the hair to be that lenght and shape?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I see this gives hair colour:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6923
> But....How did he get the hair to be that lenght and shape?


Could be Ren's hair which AFAIK is being (or has already been) ported from Oblivion.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I see this gives hair colour:
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6923
> But....How did he get the hair to be that lenght and shape?


Are you using the new patch now??
If so, how is it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Are you using the new patch now??
> If so, how is it


It is like skyboost but official lol.Solid 60 in CPU heavy areas.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks TFL, could you post a link if possible?


----------



## modinn

Looking like good increases so far! I'm reverting back to 1.3 for the time being as too many SKSE mods and ScriptDragon mods are in my install order and I don't want to go through the process of disabling them at the moment.

Quote from one of the SKSE developers
Quote:


> Just a heads-up: we are actively working on an update for SKSE to work with the new Skyrim beta. Update coming as soon as we finish.


Looking forward to that and I'm keeping an eye on Alexander Blade's webpage for an update as well (I'll notify you all, if no one hasn't already in future). Once all is well I'll try out this 1.4 patch.


----------



## TFL Replica

Found it: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6173

It could be in there. If it isn't, I've also asked that mod's author about the hair model.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> With patch 1.4, would I have to remove or reinstall all my mods again?


Probably a good few, this is why I don't have a single mod yet. 1.1,1.2,1.3 seemed like they were pretty close to one another but 1.4 seems like with all the fixes, it might be the last patch for awhile(relatively). So I am waiting to hear if Skyrim HD works, I mostly just want to overhaul the visuals.

That and I am a level sixty now and it seems like it might take a month or two just to get to 61 and I have explored everything. Going to mod all the graphics I can and start a new character, thinking about being a mage but I don't know if I will have the patience for how weak they are in the beginning. I've been doing the sneaking around with box and finishing them off with one handed weapons technique for my current kajick or whatever they are called. Tired of hearing everyone say how they are going to turn me into a rug anyway.

I just remembered my one real problem with this game, did anyone else feel like they through a lot at you all at once all at the beginning? I mean between levels 35-60, I never once got a weapon and thought to myself, "Holy crap this is twice as powerful as what I have now!" I mean it was no time at all before I was able to create weapons more powerful than anything I could possibly find. That and I feel like I was just inundated with quests from levels 1-20. I just wish things got spread out a little more.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> ~snip~
> I just remembered my one real problem with this game, did anyone else feel like they through a lot at you all at once all at the beginning? I mean between levels 35-60, I never once got a weapon and thought to myself, "Holy crap this is twice as powerful as what I have now!" I mean it was no time at all before I was able to create weapons more powerful than anything I could possibly find. That and I feel like I was just inundated with quests from levels 1-20. I just wish things got spread out a little more.


Thats the beauty of this game... you can pace yourself. You dont have to do a quest NOW, you can do it later









Ive had like 5 characters and I usually get to Lvl 20 or so before I change again









Mage's arent that weak... just pick your fights and get a companion until you firm up those perks.

Sounds like your enjoying yourself, none the less


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thats the beauty of this game... you can pace yourself. You dont have to do a quest NOW, you can do it later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had like 5 characters and I usually get to Lvl 20 or so before I change again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mage's arent that weak... just pick your fights and get a companion until you firm up those perks.
> Sounds like your enjoying yourself, none the less


I can't help my OCD, if I have a quest it has to be completed. I had a little bit of leeway with this game, but once I had about 40 active quests, I had to start knocking them out. That's the problem, by the time you got to the other side of the game world to finish a quest, you ended up with ten more along the way. Sad though I have about 8 various broken quests and about 6-7 quest items that are broken, so those are bugging me.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> I can't help my OCD, if I have a quest it has to be completed. I had a little bit of leeway with this game, but once I had about 40 active quests, I had to start knocking them out. That's the problem, by the time you got to the other side of the game world to finish a quest, you ended up with ten more along the way. Sad though I have about 8 various broken quests and about 6-7 quest items that are broken, so those are bugging me.


I hear you about the quest collecting. I ended up with five extra ones last night just going from The Mage college to Whiterun.

IDK what to tell ya... just remember to breathe and try and stick to one quest before moving onto the next.









I really dont think the devs had OCD in mind when they put this game together, Its addictive at the best of times...


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It is like skyboost but official lol.Solid 60 in CPU heavy areas.


Could you do me a favor? With the new 1.4 patch running, are you able to tell me how your FPS is when you travel to Hag Rock Redoubt and Dead Crone Rock (with all your HD mods active, of course)?


----------



## Roman5

I'm level 47 and a half, have done about 330 hours since november,







playing every day pretty much for several hours at a time, and still have tons more to do. I guess I'm about 2 or 3 times slower compared to others here who seem to get to higher levels in much shorter ingame time, AND have accomplished almost everything in the game.







I absolutely love the game and am not bothered how long it takes me to get the point where I've seen almost everything, but what I don't really understand is how other players would play the whole thing again as a new char. Going through all that levelling again, going to all those scores and scores of locations again, going through all the smithing and enchanting again, wouldn't you be totally fed up by the end of the first time through the game since it's so massive? Not to mention that there's no mystery left in a game if you've already experienced all the content? I'm not saying there isn't replay value, but wouldn't you want to move on to a new game by then?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I'm level 47 and a half, have done about 330 hours since november,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing every day pretty much for several hours at a time, and still have tons more to do. I guess I'm about 2 or 3 times slower compared to others here who seem to get to higher levels in much shorter ingame time, AND have accomplished almost everything in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the game and am not bothered how long it takes me to get the point where I've seen almost everything, but what I don't really understand is how other players would play the whole thing again as a new char. Going through all that levelling again, going to all those scores and scores of locations again, going through all the smithing and enchanting again, wouldn't you be totally fed up by the end of the first time through the game since it's so massive? Not to mention that there's no mystery left in a game if you've already experienced all the content? I'm not saying there isn't replay value, but wouldn't you want to move on to a new game by then?


New character = new moves needed... game plays out differently.

Ive never played TES series before, or even an RPG, so I had no clue what my characters where capable of. So I wanted to try each race.

Granted, it can be a bit grindy at times but there is much to learn by playing over again.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I'm level 47 and a half, have done about 330 hours since november,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playing every day pretty much for several hours at a time, and still have tons more to do. I guess I'm about 2 or 3 times slower compared to others here who seem to get to higher levels in much shorter ingame time, AND have accomplished almost everything in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the game and am not bothered how long it takes me to get the point where I've seen almost everything, but what I don't really understand is how other players would play the whole thing again as a new char. Going through all that levelling again, going to all those scores and scores of locations again, going through all the smithing and enchanting again, wouldn't you be totally fed up by the end of the first time through the game since it's so massive? Not to mention that there's no mystery left in a game if you've already experienced all the content? I'm not saying there isn't replay value, but wouldn't you want to move on to a new game by then?


How are you only level 47 with 330 hours? I am level 61 with 160.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> How are you only level 47 with 330 hours? I am level 61 with 160.


He does state:
_"I guess I'm about 2 or 3 times slower compared to others here who seem to get to higher levels in much shorter ingame time, AND have accomplished almost everything in the game."_


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> How are you only level 47 with 330 hours? I am level 61 with 160.


My guess is that he explores a lot and does a lot of quests. High playing time does not necessarily equate to high levels. Levels are gained through the progression of skills and traveling/exploring typically does not progress skills nearly as fast as fighting, smithing, and enchanting.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My guess is that he explores a lot and does a lot of quests. High playing time does not necessarily equate to high levels. Levels are gained through the progression of skills and traveling/exploring typically does not progress skills nearly as fast as fighting, smithing, and enchanting.


bingo, learn in this order, alchemy, smithing, enchanting, alchemy will give forify smithing & fortify enchanting potions, up your smithing skills, get better armor & weapons out of the deal, then go do the quest for azura's star, no more need for soul gems, those are now just petty cash. smith stacks of jewelry & enchant them, make a weapon with small amount of charges & a dagger with soul trap. charge the weapon after every successful trap & & your now lvling enchanting after almost every kill, depends on if you cleanse azura's star.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> Probably a good few, this is why I don't have a single mod yet. 1.1,1.2,1.3 seemed like they were pretty close to one another but 1.4 seems like with all the fixes, it might be the last patch for awhile(relatively). So I am waiting to hear if Skyrim HD works, I mostly just want to overhaul the visuals.


Just a note, patches for Bethesda games have never messed up retexture packs compatibility as far as I can remember since Morrowind. When Bethesda updates a game, usually it is within the game engine and the executable not with the folders or renaming files like textures and meshes (they aren't that evil to modders







). Things like Skyrim HD will not have any compatibility issues from one patch to the next because they aren't altering the game executable or the game's FormID lists. Now things like SKSE and ScriptDragon are script injectors and likewise WILL have compatibility issues whenever a new patch is created due to the nature of how the scripts are injected into the Skyrim executable. Most of the time it's just a one-two hour fix, but these are the types of mods that will be unusable with a new patch. Other mods that "could" have the possibility of breaking with a new executable or engine are mods that alter the FormID's, mainly any mod with a .ESP file that you alter the Load Order for the game in the Launcher, Mod Manager, Wrye Bash, or Mod Organizer.

So if you were wondering about compatibility and specifically just wanted to overhaul visuals, most if not all the retexture packs (I would say) will be compatible with 1.4 when it releases with no extra downloads. I understand that there may be an exception for textures and meshes that are added to the game, but that's noted in the .ESP comment above.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Just a note, patches for Bethesda games have never messed up retexture packs compatibility as far as I can remember since Morrowind. When Bethesda updates a game, usually it is within the game engine and the executable not with the folders or renaming files like textures and meshes (they aren't that evil to modders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Things like Skyrim HD will not have any compatibility issues from one patch to the next because they aren't altering the game executable or the game's FormID lists. Now things like SKSE and ScriptDragon are script injectors and likewise WILL have compatibility issues whenever a new patch is created due to the nature of how the scripts are injected into the Skyrim executable. Most of the time it's just a one-two hour fix, but these are the types of mods that will be unusable with a new patch. Other mods that "could" have the possibility of breaking with a new executable or engine are mods that alter the FormID's, mainly any mod with a .ESP file that you alter the Load Order for the game in the Launcher, Mod Manager, Wrye Bash, or Mod Organizer.
> So if you were wondering about compatibility and specifically just wanted to overhaul visuals, most if not all the retexture packs (I would say) will be compatible with 1.4 when it releases with no extra downloads. I understand that there may be an exception for textures and meshes that are added to the game, but that's noted in the .ESP comment above.


^this


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> How are you only level 47 with 330 hours? I am level 61 with 160.


Level 35 here 197 hrs.

Do you fast travel everywhere or walk it?


----------



## Simca

I think I've walked around sight seeing in skyrim more than I've played any story line at this point, lolz.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Level 35 here 197 hrs.
> Do you fast travel everywhere or walk it?


when i'm actively doing a quest or trading I fast travel, when exploring I walk of course. best trick is to head straight to whiterun then use the wagon ride to every city so you can speed up your questing time.

how many quests have you completed?, I know my lvl is higher than your's(not on my pc right now & i only remember it was in the 40s) but I haven't even gone after the horn for the greybeards.


----------



## TFL Replica

I wish Skyrim had more joinable factions.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wish Skyrim had more joinable factions.


I haven't finished out a single factions quests, I'll let you know how i feel about it after i get serious with the quests. to be fair though its roughly the same amount as the other TES games, not sure on length of quests though.


----------



## fashric

A new beta version of SKSE is out http://skse.silverlock.org/


----------



## Katakis

*Bethesda redeems itself with Skyrim 1.4 Beta; huge performance boost over its previous 1.3 version*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Found it: http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6173
> 
> It could be in there. If it isn't, I've also asked that mod's author about the hair model.


Thanks man. It says i can rename the file so it does not replace current hair within the game. Does it matter what i rename it to?


----------



## _02

Pretty sure if you rename it, the model simply won't be used.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Pretty sure if you rename it, the model simply won't be used.


^this, until th ck is out most modders haven't been able to add new models only replace old ones. changing back to default is easy though, just rename or remove from data folder


----------



## GeforceGTS

skse for the beta is out









Didn't take long, one sleep









http://skse.silverlock.org/


----------



## fashric

I already posted it about 5 posts up


----------



## GeforceGTS

lol, yeah I should of known.. Just woke up and was excited I could load my saves again


----------



## mcochran1998

>< i won't get to play again till i head home in a week.


----------



## clear

So I haven't loaded up Skyrim in over a month, but I just opted in for the 1.4 Beta. Loaded up the game and fast traveled around. On my system, I had marked improvements in FPS and overall feel, so I am pleasantly surprised.

I am anxious to try out some mods now, especially for the UI, but I will probably wait until they get integrated into Steam. I'm just not that interested in keeping track of and hand replacing a bunch of stuff like in the old days.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clear*
> 
> So I haven't loaded up Skyrim in over a month, but I just opted in for the 1.4 Beta. Loaded up the game and fast traveled around. On my system, I had marked improvements in FPS and overall feel, so I am pleasantly surprised.
> I am anxious to try out some mods now, especially for the UI, but I will probably wait until they get integrated into Steam. I'm just not that interested in keeping track of and hand replacing a bunch of stuff like in the old days.


http://www.skyrimnexus.com/content/modmanager/
Quote:


> The Nexus Mod Manager (NMM) is a free and open source piece of software that allows you to download, install, update and manage your mods through an easy to use interface. It integrates with the Nexus sites to provide you with a fast, efficient and much less hassle free modding experience.]


----------



## Simca

So, I just learned that ALT is the actual sprint button. I didn't know the game had a sprint until I saw my brother sprint in the PS3 version, lol.

The Solitude 1.4 textures of Skyrim HD2k are nice, but I don't think they extended to Proudspire Manor.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So, I just learned that ALT is the actual sprint button. I didn't know the game had a sprint until I saw my brother sprint in the PS3 version, lol.
> The Solitude 1.4 textures of Skyrim HD2k are nice, but I don't think they extended to Proudspire Manor.


Nice one








Have a rep









edit, I'm loving the new patch


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My guess is that he explores a lot and does a lot of quests. High playing time does not necessarily equate to high levels. Levels are gained through the progression of skills and traveling/exploring typically does not progress skills nearly as fast as fighting, smithing, and enchanting.


Yeah., I do a fair bit of exploring, but also a lot of fast travelling. Also, several caves and dungeons that I randomly came across and cleared without a quest first, I've then had to go back to them again on an actual quest. Here's my stats. For all the time I've played, I think I've probably only done about half of the quests that others have done. I guess these stats are not much to show for 330 hours?









But yeah, I've done more miscellaneous bounty and fetch quests than anything, and it takes me hours to go through the whole upgrading of armour, weps and enchantments. Also, I alt-tab a lot to minimise the game when I have other things to do, and it can stay like that for a few hours sometimes. Often without pressing the character menu first to pause. When I maximise the game again, it's still in play, ie, not paused itself. Would that still be clocking up ingame hours?

http://i.imgur.com/hxmag.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KGGQy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/19XFs.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vAn5O.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UIy0w.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9S3jV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/f86mt.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Y9qT3.jpg


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yeah., I do a fair bit of exploring, but also a lot of fast travelling. Also, several caves and dungeons that I randomly came across and cleared without a quest first, I've then had to go back to them again on an actual quest. Here's my stats. For all the time I've played, I think I've probably only done about half of the quests that others have done. I guess these stats are not much to show for 330 hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I've done more miscellaneous bounty and fetch quests than anything, and it takes me hours to go through the whole upgrading of armour, weps and enchantments. Also, I alt-tab a lot to minimise the game when I have other things to do, and it can stay like that for a few hours sometimes. Often without pressing the character menu first to pause. When I maximise the game again, it's still in play, ie, not paused itself. Would that still be clocking up ingame hours?
> http://i.imgur.com/hxmag.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/KGGQy.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/19XFs.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/vAn5O.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/UIy0w.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9S3jV.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/f86mt.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Y9qT3.jpg


mmm yes


----------



## BradleyW

Alright thanks everyone


----------



## Sethy666

I loaded up the beta patch last night and its fantastic









Works really well with Lifeshield's FXAA too.

Only one hiccup... when I was protecting Whiterun from the Stormcloak attack, my FPs fell to their knees with all the NCPs and catapult explosions. Once the catapults had finished, the FPs came back up to around 60.

Also,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



does anyone have any tips for beating the boss mage in the "Hitting the Books" quest... the quest where you have to collect the three books for the college? I get owned everytime











Thanks


----------



## Roman5

If anyone has had a problem with guards arresting you at markath and a looping dialogue during the dibella quest, I have a solution that works. I've already been to cidhna mines prison and escaped a while back, but going back to markath again on the dibella quest, I'm stopped by guards again and told I'll be sent to the mines for crimes against markath. But the script loops, no matter what option you choose. You can choose to fight and they'll fight, but if you choose submit go to jail, or either of the pay off the bounty options, the guards will reply as expected and then the whole dialogue starts over, and you can't run away.

Solution:
"1. Travel to Markarth
2. Walk up to a city guard and begin the "You've committed crimes..." dialog
3. Do not select any dialog options
4. Hit the tilde key ( `/~ key above the tab key) to bring up the console
5. Using either the game pad or the mouse position the cursor right in the middle of the guard's head and click on his head. You should now see a hex code in the console. It is important that it is the guard's head - not his body.
6. Type paycrimegold into the console and hit enter

You'll hear the gold "cha ching" sound and the game will teleport you somewhere random in Markarth. Hit tilde again to exit the console and the glitch will now be fixed. You can interact with Markarth as per normal. This is not cheating as the bounty on your head cannot be cleared by normal means and the bounty should have been lifted at the end of the quest so you aren't breaking the game."

I tried it, and it transported me elsewhere but the guards still attacked. What did work though was going to markath stables outside markath and doing the above on the guard that approaches. Then it was fixed and all calm again.


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks Roman5... Ill remember that one


----------



## Milamber

Ermmm.... so ALT makes you run faster! I have been walking across Skyrim from east to west without sprinting since the release of the game!


----------



## Sethy666

Sprint drains your stamina... quickly.

So I use it for emergencies escapes or trying to catch a fast enemy. Whirlwind shout is good for running away too


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> I wish Skyrim had more joinable factions.


I wish that being in Factions was more realistic. I think becoming the leader of a group should require a lot more effort....

Also, being in the DB and not maintaining Secrecy should preclude you from joining some other Factions, shouldn't it? Speaking of Secrecy, if you run around in your Nightingale outfit all the time, wouldn't that cause Nocturnal to think your a clod? Well, I guess we all can inject what ever level of realism we want into this Fantasy Epic!


----------



## grishkathefool

OH, last night I had a stomach sinking moment when I began to notice an "Electric" type smell from under me....
I guess that 5 HDDs, an SSD, 8 GBs of RAM, and two 560 Tis in SLI is putting a strain on my 750w PSU... *sad face*


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Sprint drains your stamina... quickly.
> So I use it for emergencies escapes or trying to catch a fast enemy. Whirlwind shout is good for running away too


Well, it also depends on how much you've leveled up your stamina, and what type of armor your wearing. Sprinting with Heavy Armor uses more than with Light Armor, which uses more than with just Clothes (unless you have the "Armor Weighs Nothing" perk).


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Well, it also depends on how much you've leveled up your stamina, and what type of armor your wearing. Sprinting with Heavy Armor uses more than with Light Armor, which uses more than with just Clothes (unless you have the "Armor Weighs Nothing" perk).


Yep - there is that. Im only at 190 stamina, with dwaven armour... so it doesnt last long


----------



## Roman5

I activated the steed stone which gives no movement penalty to armour + 100 extra carry weight. So my daedric armour is weightless. It means I won't activate any other stones anymore unless I decide to work towards the "Armor Weighs Nothing" perk.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I activated the steed stone which gives no movement penalty to armour + 100 extra carry weight. So my daedric armour is weightless. It means I won't activate any other stones anymore unless I decide to work towards the "Armor Weighs Nothing" perk.


Hmmm... must fine this stone


----------



## BradleyW

Could you PM the position of the stone to me?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Could you PM the position of the stone to me?


OR, place in "spolier" here


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yep - there is that. Im only at 190 stamina, with dwaven armour... so it doesnt last long


My assassin thinks armor is overrated. She only wears clothes.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My assassin thinks armor is overrated. She only wears clothes.


LOL... I wore mage clothing exclusively until I came up against a couple of those Ice serpant thingies. Now I just swap clothing as required


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> LOL... I wore mage clothing exclusively until I came up against a couple of those Ice serpant thingies. Now I just swap clothing as required


See, my assassin never has problems with unwanted attention. People who show unwanted attention tend to live a short life.







A quick step back, crouch, and wala no more sight. On the other hand, said aggressors typically do not live through a 30x backstab that instantly follows.









Follow-up: Correction, on the rare occasions where I do get hit, it does really hurt.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> See, my assassin never has problems with unwanted attention. People who show unwanted attention tend to live a short life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick step back, crouch, and wala no more sight. On the other hand, said aggressors typically do not live through a 30x backstab that instantly follows.


You present a convincing arguement there









*Steed Stone!* (If you dont wanna know, dont look







)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Steed Stone primary location is situated northwest of the capital city of Solitude, atop a mountain range north of Wolfskull Cove and west of the Thalmor Embassy. Although the world map seems to show a direct route from these locations being possible, you will infact need to travel along the open land south of the mountain range until you have passed far to the west of the stone's location.

There is a road that can be found to the west of the Thalmor Embassy that passes by the embassy, but does not directly lead up to it. If you look at the third picture below, which you can see a full sized image by clicking on it, you will see that this road heads west until it splits into a Y with the right path leading to Forth Hraggstad. At this split, follow the right path a bit and turn east off the road to make your way over the open land which will allow you the easiest access to the Steed Stone.





Source


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Level 35 here 197 hrs.
> Do you fast travel everywhere or walk it?


Probably half and half, I also only used the lover stone until level 55+ so that might have helped a lot.


----------



## TFL Replica

Is there only one Steed Stone?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is there only one Steed Stone?


I think so, I've only come across one and I've discovered almost all locations.. I think


----------



## modinn

I didn't see this posted and I thought some of you would really enjoy this mod, especially the ones not using ENB now. Isoku, the guy who did Realistic Water Textures and Deadly Spell Impacts, has created a mod that brightens and cleans windows up a bit. He's mentioned that he'll have more options in the future. Another mod to add to my list









http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6971


----------



## TFL Replica

That second screenshot looks weird. Those triangles look too straight and hard edged.


----------



## Sethy666

Hmmm... I do like those


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is there only one Steed Stone?


Only one of each stone.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I activated the steed stone which gives no movement penalty to armour + 100 extra carry weight. So my daedric armour is weightless. It means I won't activate any other stones anymore unless I decide to work towards the "Armor Weighs Nothing" perk.


i cant wait to find that stone. i have the "armour weighs nothing" perk for light armour, but the catch is you have to be wearing it for it to be weightless. lucky for me, im in love with my fully smithed Dragonscale armour, except i still wear my dwarven boots which i found enchanted with +35 carry weight.

but yeah that armour weighs nothing perk is cool but not necessarily something to slave towards unless you are really in love with your heavy armour. only need light armour lvl 50 to unlock it for light armour.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> That second screenshot looks weird. Those triangles look too straight and hard edged.


I know what you mean but I can't figure it out why?


----------



## savage1987

hmm, anyone into modding much?

Installed skyrim HD and a couple of other mods just now. I was in the cavern for the Gaulderson amulet quest. I finished that, forged and took the amulet, and walked around outside for a bit, then as soon as I fast traveled to Markarth it just crashes back to Windows desktop.

Is this a common problem with mods interfering or installing badly? Any way to work out which one is causing the issue from a log file etc? And possibly most importantly, how do I uninstal the mods again (I manually installed them), since they put files in a few different folders?

Any help appreciated

mods installed (in case anyone is familiar with known clashes) include...
Vurt's Flora mod
Skyrim HD 1.4 Full
Female Body Mod
Better Females by Bella
Mystic Elven Armour


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I didn't see this posted and I thought some of you would really enjoy this mod, especially the ones not using ENB now. Isoku, the guy who did Realistic Water Textures and Deadly Spell Impacts, has created a mod that brightens and cleans windows up a bit. He's mentioned that he'll have more options in the future. Another mod to add to my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6971


+REP - Perfect! I'm always sneaking around houses in the dark anyway, reading books and stealing precious stones, architecture I always notice


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> hmm, anyone into modding much?
> Installed skyrim HD and a couple of other mods just now. I was in the cavern for the Gaulderson amulet quest. I finished that, forged and took the amulet, and walked around outside for a bit, then as soon as I fast traveled to Markarth it just crashes back to Windows desktop.
> Is this a common problem with mods interfering or installing badly? Any way to work out which one is causing the issue from a log file etc? And possibly most importantly, how do I uninstal the mods again (I manually installed them), since they put files in a few different folders?
> Any help appreciated
> mods installed (in case anyone is familiar with known clashes) include...
> Vurt's Flora mod
> Skyrim HD 1.4 Full
> Female Body Mod
> Better Females by Bella
> Mystic Elven Armour


There are several locations you have to travel to in that quest, but I have not experienced a crash with them.

The mods you have installed should just place files in the mesh and texture directory. Download the mod again or open the archive if you still have it and see what files are in it. Removing these files from the data/mesh and data/textures directories will remove the mod.

The files in the data directory just overwrite the original game files. When you remove the mod files, it reverts back to the vanilla files automatically (for textures/mesh/sounds/etc)


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I activated the steed stone which gives no movement penalty to armour + 100 extra carry weight. So my daedric armour is weightless. It means I won't activate any other stones anymore unless I decide to work towards the "Armor Weighs Nothing" perk.


Love this stone! Thanks heaps for the tip!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

@People curious about steed stone:
If you get *Tytanus - Ultimate Mod*
there will be a spell in your inventory to cast a follower, clicking this follower grants your the Steed Stone Perk.

This is nice since a lot of times you are fine weight wise at the beginning of the dungeon but come halfway through (specifically heavy armor wearers without the perk yet) you will be just about full and forced to drop/not pick up valuable items.

It's an awesome mod to have early game.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> @People curious about steed stone:
> If you get *Tytanus - Ultimate Mod*
> there will be a spell in your inventory to cast a follower, clicking this follower grants your the Steed Stone Perk.
> This is nice since a lot of times you are fine weight wise at the beginning of the dungeon but come halfway through (specifically heavy armor wearers without the perk yet) you will be just about full and forced to drop/not pick up valuable items.
> It's an awesome mod to have early game.


I ended up cheating (







) and using the console command that added as much carry weight as you needed at the time.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> @People curious about steed stone:
> If you get *Tytanus - Ultimate Mod*
> there will be a spell in your inventory to cast a follower, clicking this follower grants your the Steed Stone Perk.
> This is nice since a lot of times you are fine weight wise at the beginning of the dungeon but come halfway through (specifically heavy armor wearers without the perk yet) you will be just about full and forced to drop/not pick up valuable items.
> It's an awesome mod to have early game.


I wouldn't use a mod for carry weight, just the console command. Much easier, and adjustable on the fly.


----------



## _02

Or just manage your weight =p

What do I want, what doesn't matter, what am I making a trip back for. Those decisions are fun to make.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> @People curious about steed stone:
> If you get *Tytanus - Ultimate Mod*
> there will be a spell in your inventory to cast a follower, clicking this follower grants your the Steed Stone Perk.
> This is nice since a lot of times you are fine weight wise at the beginning of the dungeon but come halfway through (specifically heavy armor wearers without the perk yet) you will be just about full and forced to drop/not pick up valuable items.
> It's an awesome mod to have early game.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use a mod for carry weight, just the console command. Much easier, and adjustable on the fly.
Click to expand...

Or you could get the mod that allows you to have as many followers as you want.. then just jack up the difficulty or it becomes too easy with multiple followers (especially if you have Shadowmere







) I love playing on Master with 2 followers; and if that is still too easy then try the Deadly Dragon mod on Master (and be prepared to spend 10+ minutes fighting elder dragons lol).


----------



## Mr. 13

Hi guys,

I recently installed the ENB mods and I realized Dxtory, my recording software, won't work now. The in game overlay wouldn't show up...
Is there anything I can do to fix this? I'm really eager to show my friends how good the game looks now... except sometimes I can't see anything at night lol

Thanks!


----------



## Roman5

Sorry been out all day. I would have posted the steed stone location but thanks Stephy 666 for posting it.
Here's another page on it


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/The_Steed_Stone



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> i cant wait to find that stone. *i have the "armour weighs nothing" perk for light armour, but the catch is you have to be wearing it for it to be weightless*. lucky for me, im in love with my fully smithed Dragonscale armour, except i still wear my dwarven boots which i found enchanted with +35 carry weight.
> but yeah that armour weighs nothing perk is cool but not necessarily something to slave towards unless you are really in love with your heavy armour. only need light armour lvl 50 to unlock it for light armour.


Same for my daedric armour. Steed stone makes it weightless but only when equipped.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I didn't see this posted and I thought some of you would really enjoy this mod, especially the ones not using ENB now. Isoku, the guy who did Realistic Water Textures and Deadly Spell Impacts, has created a mod that brightens and cleans windows up a bit. He's mentioned that he'll have more options in the future. Another mod to add to my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6971


yeah installed those the other day, it's little details like this that I really go for. also why I have so many mods installed. Meant to get into wyre bash this week but got side tracked by ini tweaking.


----------



## Silas0220

Hey folks, been following this thread for awhile and I've been really enjoying your tips and info along the way. I have an issue I have not been able to solve via google searching and searching through this thread.

I get bored with my race over time and I like to change things up as I go. I've gotten skilled at changing my race via "player.setrace" and using the showracemenu command just to change the looks, so I won't screw up my stats. It works well. However, I always end up either losing my head entirely when I reload a save or having my head completely messed up when I reload a save. This ends up requiring me to spend time setting my race to a different one and setting it back to bring my head back and then going on showracemenu to re-do all the changes I did to my heads looks. This gets really old really fast when I have to do it every time I load a save.

I believe changing your race via showracemenu will lock in your head, but it royally screws up your stats and skills. I'm not up for fixing THAT situation. Anyone have any solutions?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silas0220*
> 
> Hey folks, been following this thread for awhile and I've been really enjoying your tips and info along the way. I have an issue I have not been able to solve via google searching and searching through this thread.
> I get bored with my race over time and I like to change things up as I go. I've gotten skilled at changing my race via "player.setrace" and using the showracemenu command just to change the looks, so I won't screw up my stats. It works well. However, I always end up either losing my head entirely when I reload a save or having my head completely messed up when I reload a save. This ends up requiring me to spend time setting my race to a different one and setting it back to bring my head back and then going on showracemenu to re-do all the changes I did to my heads looks. This gets really old really fast when I have to do it every time I load a save.
> I believe changing your race via showracemenu will lock in your head, but it royally screws up your stats and skills. I'm not up for fixing THAT situation. Anyone have any solutions?


Save your game before attempting this, but I read in the comments on a mod on SkyrimNexus that toggling God Mode before doing ShowRaceMenu will make it so your stats stay as they are when making changes. The command is _tgm_. Then just type it again after you're done editing to go back to normal.

Not sure if that actually works, but that's what was said.


----------



## Silas0220

I just tested the God Mode fix and can confirm it did not work for me. Skills and stats are still all messed up when changing race or gender from the showracemenu.


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't mean to sound rude, but I think you should just suck it up. Pick the race and sex you want and accept the changes that are made because of it. The differences, I find, are negligible in the end.

However, they can be micro-managed. Let's say you are a High Elf and want to be a Wood Elf. You know you'll lose the +50 Magicka bonus but you'll gain the Bosmer stuff. You want the +50 Magicka back - then cheat, player.setav Magicka (add 50 to whatever it is).

I personally like the idea of Racial abilities. Maybe it comes from being brought up on P&P D&D in the 80's?

I had a problem with the showracemenu command. I used it to change a *test* character around several times and then Saved and Quit. When I relaunched the game, the Save was unusable and crashed on Load.

I have since given up the thought of altering my primary character's Race and Sex.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I had a problem with the showracemenu command. I used it to change a *test* character around several times and then Saved and Quit. When I relaunched the game, the Save was unusable and crashed on Load.
> I have since given up the thought of altering my primary character's Race and Sex.


Yea, I haven't changed Race with it yet, mainly just going back to fine-tune my character's face after downloading character mods or something.

Sorry it didn't work, though, Silas.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I had a problem with the showracemenu command. I used it to change a *test* character around several times and then Saved and Quit. When I relaunched the game, the Save was unusable and crashed on Load.
> I have since given up the thought of altering my primary character's Race and Sex.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I haven't changed Race with it yet, mainly just going back to fine-tune my character's face after downloading character mods or something.
> 
> Sorry it didn't work, though, Silas.
Click to expand...

Follow the steps I outlined in post #4473 of this thread.


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> There are several locations you have to travel to in that quest, but I have not experienced a crash with them.
> The mods you have installed should just place files in the mesh and texture directory. Download the mod again or open the archive if you still have it and see what files are in it. Removing these files from the data/mesh and data/textures directories will remove the mod.
> The files in the data directory just overwrite the original game files. When you remove the mod files, it reverts back to the vanilla files automatically (for textures/mesh/sounds/etc)


I removed all the mods last night, the game worked fine then









After reinstalling all but Skyrim HD it still works fine.

Skyrim HD have problems with v1.1.21?


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, i was wondering if someone could help?
I seem to get load stutter when i ride a horse, even if i walk slow. This does not happen nowhere near as much compared to when am on foot.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savage1987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> There are several locations you have to travel to in that quest, but I have not experienced a crash with them.
> The mods you have installed should just place files in the mesh and texture directory. Download the mod again or open the archive if you still have it and see what files are in it. Removing these files from the data/mesh and data/textures directories will remove the mod.
> The files in the data directory just overwrite the original game files. When you remove the mod files, it reverts back to the vanilla files automatically (for textures/mesh/sounds/etc)
> 
> 
> 
> I removed all the mods last night, the game worked fine then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reinstalling all but Skyrim HD it still works fine.
> 
> Skyrim HD have problems with v1.1.21?
Click to expand...

If your still at 1.2 vers. of Syrim definitely upgrade to 1.3 at least. Fixed my CTD, and I think Skyrim HD is made for 1.3 also. 1.3 is a Much more stable version of the game.

1.3 integrates the 4gb patch and does some other stability fixes. I couldn't run any mods with ver. 1.2, but since updating I am using quite a few mods and it hasn't crashed yet! (knocks on wood)


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey everyone, i was wondering if someone could help?
> I seem to get load stutter when i ride a horse, even if i walk slow. This does not happen nowhere near as much compared to when am on foot.
> Thank you everyone.


Wish I could help matey. Have to say though, I have frost the horse, and never bother riding him. If there's an undiscovered place I need to get to, I just fast travel to the nearest place I've been to before, then walk and run the rest which is never too far till I reach my destination. It's more fun by foot I reckon, you get to kill things on the way.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Wish I could help matey. Have to say though, I have frost the horse, and never bother riding him. If there's an undiscovered place I need to get to, I just fast travel to the nearest place I've been to before, then walk and run the rest which is never too far till I reach my destination. It's more fun by foot I reckon, you get to kill things on the way.


I'm using frost as well, but what i don't understand is, i can run on foot without issues, but same area on the horse, it stutters a bit. Or is this a 3rd person issue????


----------



## GeforceGTS

I seem to be getting a lot more crashes to the desktop since I updated to the beta patch, happened maybe 3 times in 127 hours of playing, it's happened about 10 since patch :l


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Or you could get the mod that allows you to have as many followers as you want.. then just jack up the difficulty or it becomes too easy with multiple followers (especially if you have Shadowmere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I love playing on Master with 2 followers; and if that is still too easy then try the Deadly Dragon mod on Master (and be prepared to spend 10+ minutes fighting elder dragons lol).


Where can I get this multi-follower mod? What are you two best followers you use?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I seem to be getting a lot more crashes to the desktop since I updated to the beta patch, happened maybe 3 times in 127 hours of playing, it's happened about 10 since patch :l


Are you using Deadly Dragons mod? The dev is working like a mad man trying to fix the CTD issue.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Nope, it seems to happen at totally random times too, indoors, outdoors, can't find what triggers it ;l

I'll just have to quick save more often D; I think once I'm done with this character I'll reinstall/update the game then install the mods again.. I like to explore everywhere in the game on my first play through, so it may be some time yet D; I've discovered around 250 locations and I'm still finding new places to explore


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Nope, it seems to happen at totally random times too, indoors, outdoors, can't find what triggers it ;l
> I'll just have to quick save more often D; I think once I'm done with this character I'll reinstall/update the game then install the mods again.. I like to explore everywhere in the game on my first play through, so it may be some time yet D; I've discovered around 250 locations and I'm still finding new places to explore


How large is your save file getting?


----------



## savage1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If your still at 1.2 vers. of Syrim definitely upgrade to 1.3 at least. Fixed my CTD, and I think Skyrim HD is made for 1.3 also. 1.3 is a Much more stable version of the game.
> 1.3 integrates the 4gb patch and does some other stability fixes. I couldn't run any mods with ver. 1.2, but since updating I am using quite a few mods and it hasn't crashed yet! (knocks on wood)


Thanks, next question is how to go about patching a game that was obtained..... 'not via steam'?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How large is your save file getting?


It's around 13mb, I'm not sure what's considered big though


----------



## majin662

For any crashes to desktop etc i would suggest folks enable file logging in their ini's. Think its under papyrus in skyrim.ini theres also extra ini settings that can be enabled to provide you logs of whats causing what.

I dis this earlier this evening before trying some new mods/ini tweaks and soon after gt 4-5 ctd's in a row. Checked my ini folder and there was a new folder there that provided what papyrus was seeing behind the scenes. At the same point on my cell but off in another cell unseen to me a critter (moth) was causing at least a few hundred calls in a matter of a few seconds. Overloaded the script engine and blammo ctd. Its funny cause papyrus calls it vm is freezing if its about to crash and vm is thawing if it recovers from a bad script action

No more wondering who what where.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Just got an HD4870 to replace my 8500GT, and wow, this game looks impressive!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> It's around 13mb, I'm not sure what's considered big though


People start having issue's at around 15MB. I had to ditch a play through at 240hrs because the save file was ~20MB and CTD just about everywhere. It's a known issue.

I started a new game with the same mods, and no CTD's so far with about 10 hours put in.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> For any crashes to desktop etc i would suggest folks enable file logging in their ini's. Think its under papyrus in skyrim.ini theres also extra ini settings that can be enabled to provide you logs of whats causing what.
> I dis this earlier this evening before trying some new mods/ini tweaks and soon after gt 4-5 ctd's in a row. Checked my ini folder and there was a new folder there that provided what papyrus was seeing behind the scenes. At the same point on my cell but off in another cell unseen to me a critter (moth) was causing at least a few hundred calls in a matter of a few seconds. Overloaded the script engine and blammo ctd. Its funny cause papyrus calls it vm is freezing if its about to crash and vm is thawing if it recovers from a bad script action
> No more wondering who what where.


So this is something you only want running when you come across an issue?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Or you could get the mod that allows you to have as many followers as you want.. then just jack up the difficulty or it becomes too easy with multiple followers (especially if you have Shadowmere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I love playing on Master with 2 followers; and if that is still too easy then try the Deadly Dragon mod on Master (and be prepared to spend 10+ minutes fighting elder dragons lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get this multi-follower mod? What are you two best followers you use?
Click to expand...

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=3758

That is the one that I use; although it requires some manual installation using bat files because it is pre-CK. This mod will only allow a second follower, but you will be able to share inventory with both followers; the multi-follower mod (which allows unlimited followers only allows sharing with your primary follower). Just follow the picture instructions from the mod carefully and it works like a charm; it allows you to make any standard NPC a follower as well (with the exception of Jarls).

I roll around with Stenvar (found in Windhelm) and Argis (housecarl from Markarth).


----------



## mcochran1998

for the people starting have problems with ctd from save file size, you can play cleanup with the MarkForDelete command. use it to get rid of all the dead bodies & crap weapons laying around, the game has to remember all that & getting rid of them will help.


----------



## iDeal

Hi all,

My game died on me after installing too many mods/texture packs and ENB etc...it ended up looking a mess.

I am about to start all over both from vanilla and story, before doing so I waiting on a complete list of what to install to make the game look its best and also from a gameplay standpoint.

Could someone kindly list all the best mods, texture packs, ini files, and ENB to get the game looking its best?

Thanks in advance, and +rep to all help.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hi all,
> My game died on me after installing too many mods/texture packs and ENB etc...it ended up looking a mess.
> I am about to start all over both from vanilla and story, before doing so I waiting on a complete list of what to install to make the game look its best and also from a gameplay standpoint.
> Could someone kindly list all the best mods, texture packs, ini files, and ENB to get the game looking its best?
> Thanks in advance, and +rep to all help.


Most of the mods people use are within the top 100 at skyrimnexus. For other mods, it's best to try them out yourself. After all, it's YOU playing the game, and while we all share a love of this game, we do not all share the same visuals. We all tweak to our own liking.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hi all,
> My game died on me after installing too many mods/texture packs and ENB etc...it ended up looking a mess.
> I am about to start all over both from vanilla and story, before doing so I waiting on a complete list of what to install to make the game look its best and also from a gameplay standpoint.
> Could someone kindly list all the best mods, texture packs, ini files, and ENB to get the game looking its best?
> Thanks in advance, and +rep to all help.


Best is subjective as everyone has different definitions. Your best bet is to go to Skyrim Nexus and look in the top 100. Most people pick and choose from there. Remember, mods do overlap, so a lot of times you have to figure out what you want from each mod.


----------



## Milamber

What code do I need for max detail regarding logs for ctd? And what is the code to cleanup items?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What code do I need for max detail regarding logs for ctd? And what is the code to cleanup items?
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I believe the console code is either marktodelete or markfordelete but it basically tags a target object for deletion so when the garbage collect goes around to remove stuff in the game, it will automatically delete said target.


----------



## _02

It is markfordelete

You can also use disable if you just want to hide the item. You can use enable later, and it doesn't require a quickload or changing cells.

Good if you want to change things around quickly to see what they look like without having to leave/quickload.


----------



## amang

I keep getting this problem more frequently recently where Skyrim won't load my save game. The loading screen will just stay there with the hints come and go. Is there anything that I should be aware to fix this problem?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I keep getting this problem more frequently recently where Skyrim won't load my save game. The loading screen will just stay there with the hints come and go. Is there anything that I should be aware to fix this problem?


Mine does that for about 5 minutes and loads. Too much mods. Interaction settings in your SkyrimPref.ini file can also cause slow load times.


----------



## _02

Make sure you wait long enough. Mine shows 3 or more hints before it loads.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The number of mods has nothing to do with it. Disable auto save and save manually only. That will limit bad saves. Just get into the habbit of saving often. Try loading a previous save. Some mods do cause longer loading times but the funny thing is, that's not always the case even with those mods with known issues.. I started a new game and I have more mods then ever and my saves load quickly.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The number of mods has nothing to do with it.


I believe the point was that 6 gigs of texture mods will drastically increase load time.

Didn't know autosaves were sketchy though


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The number of mods has nothing to do with it. Disable auto save and save manually only. That will limit bad saves. Just get into the habbit of saving often. Try loading a previous save.


I save more than what you can imagine. Most of my saves are manual saves. This problem even happens when I tried to load my manual saves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Make sure you wait long enough. Mine shows 3 or more hints before it loads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Mine does that for about 5 minutes and loads. Too much mods. Interaction settings in your SkyrimPref.ini file can also cause slow load times.


Typically, if everything goes well, my game loads after it shows one hint only. I can try waiting for longer, will report here if it works.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I believe the point was that 6 gigs of texture mods will drastically increase load time.
> Didn't know autosaves were sketchy though


Ok, but I have about 8GB +sound mods and have no issues. On my last play through, there was the odd save that took a really long time or didn't load at all. It seems to be a random occurrence.


----------



## amang

Just tried it a while ago. 10 minutes loading time and the game still does nothing (it's nearly 4am here and i nearly fell asleep on my chair waiting for the game to load







)


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok, but I have about 8GB +sound mods and have no issues. On my last play through, there was the odd save that took a really long time or didn't load at all. It seems to be a random occurrence.


More data takes longer to cache, you have a two SSD RAID0 array.

Not saying there isn't something else afoot, though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Just tried it a while ago. 10 minutes loading time and the game still does nothing (it's nearly 4am here and i nearly fell asleep on my chair waiting for the game to load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I might try uninstalling the last mod(s) you installed and try again. I usually check the discussion section on SN if I notice a mod acting funny. Chances are, it's a know issue.

My SSD's are old and even in raid 0, they are slower than most current ssd's on the market.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I keep getting this problem more frequently recently where Skyrim won't load my save game. The loading screen will just stay there with the hints come and go. Is there anything that I should be aware to fix this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does that for about 5 minutes and loads. Too much mods. Interaction settings in your SkyrimPref.ini file can also cause slow load times.
Click to expand...

If you are using an FPS limiter that could be the issue as well; anything lower than 60 will significantly increase load times.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> It is markfordelete
> You can also use disable if you just want to hide the item. You can use enable later, and it doesn't require a quickload or changing cells.
> Good if you want to change things around quickly to see what they look like without having to leave/quickload.


This is also useful if you run across the bug where you can't loot a dead body (Bleak Falls Barrow comes to mind)

use disable, then enable immediately after


----------



## Roman5

That animal allegiance shout seems a bit rubbish. Beasts of the wild are meant to come to my defense. So I used the shout and a giant spider comes up and poisons me, lol.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> That animal allegiance shout seems a bit rubbish. Beasts of the wild are meant to come to my defense. So I used the shout and a giant spider comes up and poisons me, lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Just tried it a while ago. 10 minutes loading time and the game still does nothing (it's nearly 4am here and i nearly fell asleep on my chair waiting for the game to load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Is the game still running or did it stop responding?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> That animal allegiance shout seems a bit rubbish. Beasts of the wild are meant to come to my defense. So I used the shout and a giant spider comes up and poisons me, lol.


Animal allegiance is worthless


----------



## Baasha

Has anyone figured out how to fix stuttering issues in Skyrim?

I recently reinstalled the game and started afresh with various mods (no ENB) and the problem I'm having is in certain areas, the FPS literally drops to single digits and the game looks like it's about to crash but then recovers to around 60FPS. It happens quite frequently (especially indoors) and makes the game almost unplayable.

I've tried looking up the issue but couldn't find anything useful. I saw something posted about putting commands in the Skyrim.ini file regarding iNumHWThreads=XX (# of threads you want the game to use) and under "[Havok] --> iNumHWThreads=XX" for the Physics but changing those values did nothing for me.

I also disabled V-sync with iPresentInterval=0 in Skyrim.ini but that didn't help either.

I'm running 4xSGSSAA, 16xAF, 2560x1600, with everything on Ultra and have tweaked the SkyrimPrefs.ini and Skyrim.ini to certain suggested values for really good graphics.

This stuttering is driving me crazy; I think my system is more than adequate to handle this game with any mods etc. without issue.

HELP!

Here are my mods installed and my INI files:

Mods:









SkyrimPrefs.ini:









2nd part:









Skyrim.ini:


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to fix stuttering issues in Skyrim?
> ]


Yes. We figured it out months ago. Poor coding. Consolitis. 1.4 beta update supposedly bring some improvements.

Future prediction: This game will never, ever run 100% stutter free no matter what hardware you use.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Yes. We figured it out months ago. Poor coding. Consolitis. 1.4 beta update supposedly bring some improvements.
> Future prediction: This game will never, ever run 100% stutter free no matter what hardware you use.


Hmm.. the thing is, when I had the game installed previously, I was using ENB as well and NEVER had this issue. Yes, there was some micro-stuttering from time to time but nothing like what I'm experiencing now; FPS drops to single digits and split-second pauses that look like an impending crash etc. I even tried lowering the SGSSAA to 2x but that didn't help either.

Can you tell from the mods I've listed whether any of them are or have been problematic for you?

Are there any other INI tweaks that I should do? Have you done the "multithreaded" tweaks in your INI files?

I also read somewhere that BUGthesda coded the game to have the shadows rendered by the CPU instead of the GPU!









Apparently, this causes a lot of stuttering but the particular annoying stuttering I'm talking about doesn't seem as ubiquitous as I thought since I hadn't experienced it before. Do you experience stutters where the game drops to single-digit framerates?


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> If you are using an FPS limiter that could be the issue as well; anything lower than 60 will significantly increase load times.


I haven't noticed any longer loading times and I limit my fps to 59 using Afterburner.

I just received another new update through Steam

*A new version (1.4.20) of the beta update is now live on Steam. It covers the following:
Fixed occasional audio issue that would play sound effects louder than intended
Master Criminal achievement/trophy unlocks properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian
Fixed issue where dragon priest masks would not render correctly
Fixed issue where player would be unable to become Thane of Riften if they purchased a home first*


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My game died on me after installing too many mods/texture packs and ENB etc...it ended up looking a mess.
> 
> I am about to start all over both from vanilla and story, before doing so I waiting on a complete list of what to install to make the game look its best and also from a gameplay standpoint.
> 
> Could someone kindly list all the best mods, texture packs, ini files, and ENB to get the game looking its best?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and +rep to all help.


One thing that I found handy is the TES V Savegame Manager, handy for multiple profiles, it separates out the saves for each character so you don't have a huge mess. (only problem I have found with it is that if you delete a save ingame it doesn't reflect it in the manager, so it doesn't actually delete) Link

Also, here is a good start


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to fix stuttering issues in Skyrim?
> I recently reinstalled the game and started afresh with various mods (no ENB) and the problem I'm having is in certain areas, the FPS literally drops to single digits and the game looks like it's about to crash but then recovers to around 60FPS. It happens quite frequently (especially indoors) and makes the game almost unplayable.
> I've tried looking up the issue but couldn't find anything useful. I saw something posted about putting commands in the Skyrim.ini file regarding iNumHWThreads=XX (# of threads you want the game to use) and under "[Havok] --> iNumHWThreads=XX" for the Physics but changing those values did nothing for me.
> I also disabled V-sync with iPresentInterval=0 in Skyrim.ini but that didn't help either.
> I'm running 4xSGSSAA, 16xAF, 2560x1600, with everything on Ultra and have tweaked the SkyrimPrefs.ini and Skyrim.ini to certain suggested values for really good graphics.
> This stuttering is driving me crazy; I think my system is more than adequate to handle this game with any mods etc. without issue.
> HELP!
> Here are my mods installed and my INI files:
> Mods:


BradleyW reported back that disabling the Steam overlay kinda fixed some of his stuttering issues.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My game tends to stutter when I leave it on too long or alt-tab out too many times. Restarting it generally gets it smooth again as CPU load is offloaded and then reloaded. At least that is what I think is the reason.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Hmm.. the thing is, when I had the game installed previously, I was using ENB as well and NEVER had this issue. Yes, there was some micro-stuttering from time to time but nothing like what I'm experiencing now; FPS drops to single digits and split-second pauses that look like an impending crash etc. I even tried lowering the SGSSAA to 2x but that didn't help either.
> Can you tell from the mods I've listed whether any of them are or have been problematic for you?
> Are there any other INI tweaks that I should do? Have you done the "multithreaded" tweaks in your INI files?
> I also read somewhere that BUGthesda coded the game to have the shadows rendered by the CPU instead of the GPU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this causes a lot of stuttering but the particular annoying stuttering I'm talking about doesn't seem as ubiquitous as I thought since I hadn't experienced it before. Do you experience stutters where the game drops to single-digit framerates?


Try lowering your shadow resolution in the .ini file. Cut them in half.

I've had that slow down in a few dungeons but not frequently enough to bother addressing it. Alt/tab'ing usually solves it.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> *A new version (1.4.20) of the beta update is now live on Steam. It covers the following:
> Fixed occasional audio issue that would play sound effects louder than intended
> Master Criminal achievement/trophy unlocks properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian
> Fixed issue where dragon priest masks would not render correctly
> Fixed issue where player would be unable to become Thane of Riften if they purchased a home first*


*YAY!!!!*

That was annoying the crap out of me last night! Every time I brought the map up the Environmental Sound FX were 1000% Blasting my Headphones off my Head!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> *YAY!!!!*
> That was annoying the crap out of me last night! Every time I brought the map up the Environmental Sound FX were 1000% Blasting my Headphones off my Head!


Hooray! I was wondering what was going on with that


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is the game still running or did it stop responding?


Nope, it didn't load at all after10 minutes. As a result, I brought up the Task Manager and ended up killing TESV.exe and relaunch the game from desktop.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Nope, it didn't load at all after10 minutes. As a result, I brought up the Task Manager and ended up killing TESV.exe and relaunch the game from desktop.


do you have a lot of save games? clearing mine out then making a new save sorted the long load issue for a while (it comes back and you need to do same again, don't know if it's related to autosaves or save size)

edit: my mate is at save 400 and he is still fine







(near 10x my manual) saves


----------



## Milamber

Has anyone noticed since the Nexus Mod Manager update, the version no longer shows the correct info?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Nope, it didn't load at all after10 minutes. As a result, I brought up the Task Manager and ended up killing TESV.exe and relaunch the game from desktop.


What happens with new skyrimpref and skyrim ini files?


----------



## BradleyW

Why is there a pref.ini in the actaul skyrim folder that can be found within the game dir. Also, why do the values differ from the pref.ini settings found in my docs?


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> do you have a lot of save games? clearing mine out then making a new save sorted the long load issue for a while (it comes back and you need to do same again, don't know if it's related to autosaves or save size)
> edit: my mate is at save 400 and he is still fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (near 10x my manual) saves


IIRC, I only have around 15-20 save files. My save sequence is at 120-ish.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Mine does that for about 5 minutes and loads. Too much mods. Interaction settings in your SkyrimPref.ini file can also cause slow load times.


What 'interaction settings' in SkyrimPref.ini are you referring to here?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Mine does that for about 5 minutes and loads. Too much mods. Interaction settings in your SkyrimPref.ini file can also cause slow load times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What happens with new skyrimpref and skyrim ini files?


Nothing changes in both INI files. I noticed that the game tried to modify both INI files after I quit the game. After I did a further check, there are no major changes that I can pick up in those INI files.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Has anyone noticed since the Nexus Mod Manager update, the version no longer shows the correct info?


I really havent noticed anything but then again - I havent really looked


----------



## whitemencanjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *Try lowering your shadow resolution in the .ini file. Cut them in half.*
> I've had that slow down in a few dungeons but not frequently enough to bother addressing it. Alt/tab'ing usually solves it.


This. Had the exact same problem after I downloaded a .ini and eventually discovered it was because the ShadowMapResolution was set at 8192. Changing it to 4092 fixed the problem for me and my shadows still look ok. (have my exterior shadow distance at 5000 though, they look horrible at 8000)


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Why is there a pref.ini in the actaul skyrim folder that can be found within the game dir. Also, why do the values differ from the pref.ini settings found in my docs?


This is the default ini that is copied over to your docs folder when you delete your ini and ask the game to generate a new one, or when you first install the game.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Has anyone noticed since the Nexus Mod Manager update, the version no longer shows the correct info?


Yeah, mines the same. It actually killed itself when mine updated, I had to reinstall it but still no latest version info.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> This is the default ini that is copied over to your docs folder when you delete your ini and ask the game to generate a new one, or when you first install the game.


Should i replace it for the one in my docs so they are the same?
Thank you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> IIRC, I only have around 15-20 save files. My save sequence is at 120-ish.
> What 'interaction settings' in SkyrimPref.ini are you referring to here?
> Nothing changes in both INI files. I noticed that the game tried to modify both INI files after I quit the game. After I did a further check, there are no major changes that I can pick up in those INI files.


Oops! Was actually referring to Map changes in the skyrim.ini file. Does it stall in a new user as well? If so, then the issue is in the Skyrim directory folder.


----------



## grishkathefool

Too use markfordelete, I assume you need to click on the object while the console is open then give the markfordelete command? Does it need to also have the object id typed in? For instance, if that urn there is 00057g7 do I need to type markfordelete 00057g7?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> This is the default ini that is copied over to your docs folder when you delete your ini and ask the game to generate a new one, or when you first install the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Should i replace it for the one in my docs so they are the same?
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

No, don't touch the one in your Skyrim folder... only edit the one in your docs folder to make changes. The game uses the one in your root folder as a backup, just in case you need to revert back to default.


----------



## mcochran1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Too use markfordelete, I assume you need to click on the object while the console is open then give the markfordelete command? Does it need to also have the object id typed in? For instance, if that urn there is 00057g7 do I need to type markfordelete 00057g7?


just click on the object in console & use the command, you could also type in the object id to do it but it will work either way.
edit i figured i'd add this link for all the people still trying to learn the console commands, http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Console
I've used this site for TES games since i first played morrowind.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *Try lowering your shadow resolution in the .ini file. Cut them in half.*


WOW! Thanks a LOT dude (REP+)! That TOTALLY FIXED the stutter issues for me! I'm now pegged at 60FPS (V-Sync ON) in all the locations I've been to so far.









Btw, what do you recommend for the "Decal Particle" number? I'm at 1000 now and before was at 1250; that seemed to affect FPS quite a bit. However, that was with the Shadow resolution at 8192 so perhaps I could try it again(?).

What is an idea # of particles to have for an immersive feel? Obviously, this is most apparent during snowfall up in the mountains.


----------



## Baasha

On another note, I am now not able to log into Nexus Mod Manager!?









It keeps saying "Invalid Login" which is utter nonsense as I've typed and retyped the password several times to no avail. The Nexus Forums also seem to be down (?) when I tried searching about this on Google. Are they migrating servers? Is it not working because there is an update? Is anyone else having these issues? HELP!


----------



## modinn

For those of you asking about Wrye Bash or simply didn't know what it is, check out my new thread about it I just created.

Hunter2121 over at the Bethsoft Forums has created a guide on how to use Wrye Bash and I've made my own addition to the guide on how to get Nexus Mod Manager to work directly with Wrye Bash so that you can still download mods through NMM and run wizards through NMM but still get all of the benefits from Wrye Bash.

New Wrye Bash Guide


----------



## Milamber

Anyone who hasnt checked this out and likes flora!

TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation by namotep


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> No, don't touch the one in your Skyrim folder... only edit the one in your docs folder to make changes. The game uses the one in your root folder as a backup, just in case you need to revert back to default.


I will leave it then, cheers.

Also, i sure hope that texture mod for those trees don't cause load stutter lol, like flora does sometimes. Oh well, am still going to have it!
Can anyone explain what settings i could reduce to help prevent any form of stutter when stuff is loading, like removing fade object detail and so on? Maybe reduce a few sliders?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will leave it then, cheers.
> Also, i sure hope that texture mod for those trees don't cause load stutter lol, like flora does sometimes. Oh well, am still going to have it!
> Can anyone explain what settings i could reduce to help prevent any form of stutter when stuff is loading, like removing fade object detail and so on? Maybe reduce a few sliders?


Get the 2048x512 version, unless your a tree hugger.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Get the 2048x512 version, unless your a tree hugger.


I'm going to try the high res version first and if it does not work out, i will use the lower tex version.
Any other settings that can be decreased at all, such as object fade detail and so on?


----------



## Katakis

I uninstalled 1.4 Beta. I got crash to desktop very often. I run a few texture mods and other stuff. Reverting back to 1.3 patch fixed it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Alright, which one of you broke SN?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcochran1998*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Too use markfordelete, I assume you need to click on the object while the console is open then give the markfordelete command? Does it need to also have the object id typed in? For instance, if that urn there is 00057g7 do I need to type markfordelete 00057g7?
> 
> 
> 
> just click on the object in console & use the command, you could also type in the object id to do it but it will work either way.
> edit i figured i'd add this link for all the people still trying to learn the console commands, http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Console
> I've used this site for TES games since i first played morrowind.
Click to expand...

I had originally tried the method you mention, about opening the console, clicking on the object, then using the mfd command. Then I saved, Quit to Desktop, then relaunched and the object was still there...

I will try again tonight. I hope to make a habit of getting rid of the garbage though.


----------



## BradleyW

Does FXAA need to be installed to use Milambers settings?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> I uninstalled 1.4 Beta. I got crash to desktop very often. I run a few texture mods and *other stuff*. Reverting back to 1.3 patch fixed it.


I've found some .esp files from mods are incompatible for the moment with beta patch 1.5 (and 1.4). Out of the ones I have, the _Duel Extension.esp_ file causes crashes (but it worked just fine with 1.3).

I'm currently using:


Spoiler: List of .esp Files



BlackSacramentArmor.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
Duel - Combat Realism.esp
Duel Craftable Arrows FIXED.esp
Duel Extension.esp (disabled)
Geralt_RavenArmor_v01b.esp
IorvethLightArmor_v_1_2.esp
JSwords.esp
Legendary Gauldur Amulet.esp
LegendarySmithingUpgrades.esp
Lets Get Psiijical.esp
Lost Art of the Blacksmith.esp
Non-playable Armor.esp
Skyrim.esm
TrissStandalone.esp
Tytanis - Mounts.esp
Update.esm
ValsCraftingMeltdownAlpha.esp
VariedGuards.esp
WiS IV.esp



All except the one I've disable work with the beta patches.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I've found some .esp files from mods are incompatible for the moment with beta patch 1.5 (and 1.4). Out of the ones I have, the _Duel Extension.esp_ file causes crashes (but it worked just fine with 1.3).
> I'm currently using:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: List of .esp Files
> 
> 
> 
> BlackSacramentArmor.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> Duel - Combat Realism.esp
> Duel Craftable Arrows FIXED.esp
> Duel Extension.esp (disabled)
> Geralt_RavenArmor_v01b.esp
> IorvethLightArmor_v_1_2.esp
> JSwords.esp
> Legendary Gauldur Amulet.esp
> LegendarySmithingUpgrades.esp
> Lets Get Psiijical.esp
> Lost Art of the Blacksmith.esp
> Non-playable Armor.esp
> Skyrim.esm
> TrissStandalone.esp
> Tytanis - Mounts.esp
> Update.esm
> ValsCraftingMeltdownAlpha.esp
> VariedGuards.esp
> WiS IV.esp
> 
> 
> All except the one I've disable work with the beta patches.


beta 1.5?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> beta 1.5?


1.45


----------



## grishkathefool

Is SKSE working with Skyrim 1.4 patch? I haven't installed SKSE yet, but was contemplating it.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Is SKSE working with Skyrim 1.4 patch? I haven't installed SKSE yet, but was contemplating it.


Yes, they have a beta to patch it to 1.4.


----------



## Cobolt005

Anyone else getting a weird sound bug when opening your map? What I mean is as soon as I open up my map " hitting M key" for about 20 sec's my sound volume just freaks out super loud and not a buzz sound. But like a compression of all sounds. I never had this problem before patch 1.4 beta and only happens when going to my map.

Oh forgot I do have some mods but no sound or map mods oh and if needed my sound card is a Asus Xonar D2.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobolt005*
> 
> Anyone else getting a weird sound bug when opening your map? What I mean is as soon as I open up my map " hitting M key" for about 20 sec's my sound volume just freaks out super loud and not a buzz sound. But like a compression of all sounds. I never had this problem before patch 1.4 beta and only happens when going to my map.
> 
> Oh forgot I do have some mods but no sound or map mods oh and if needed my sound card is a Asus Xonar D2.


The second version of the beta patch (1.4.20 I believe) was to address the sound issue that was present in version 1.4.15; ,make sure you connect to Steam and are fully updated. You can check what version you are running by looking under the properties-->details-->file version of the TESV.exe... if you are having issues then I would recommend opting in and out of the beta again to ensure you have the latest version running.


----------



## Cobolt005

Thanks Cmoney didn't know there was a second beta I'll check asap. REP+


----------



## majin662

For anyone thats having 1.4 beta issues check your actual tesv launcher. I checked mine and found that although nmm said a particular esp was not loaded the game did.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> 1.45


Sorry, i misread.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does FXAA need to be installed to use Milambers settings?


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'm going to try the high res version first and if it does not work out, i will use the lower tex version.
> Any other settings that can be decreased at all, such as object fade detail and so on?


Here are my settings, remember we have same setup - except my PC has to render everything twice since I play Skyrim in 3D, so you should easily be able to keep up with this:

*Remember my ugrids are at 9, so change setting if you need too, everything is MAX, except I dont have MSAA since I use my FXAA AA for that.

Milamber ini files 3k .zip file


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> No.
> Here are my settings, remember we have same setup - except my PC has to render everything twice since I play Skyrim in 3D, so you should easily be able to keep up with this:
> *Remember my ugrids are at 9, so change setting if you need too, everything is MAX, except I dont have MSAA since I use my FXAA AA for that.
> 
> Milamber ini files 3k .zip file


Jeez... Ugrid is set at 9? I envy your SLI 580's!


----------



## Milamber

Can someone please tell me what needs to be done to see Triss armour or the black shrouded armour in game? I have Nightingale armour on my player, it's driving me mad!

Is there also a way of seeing what causes CTD's via a log?


----------



## Simca

AFAIK, Triss Armor only replaces a certain type of armor, specified in the readme.

It's the wondrous armor for me and I bought it at Bits and Ends or Odds and Bits or w/e that store in Solitude is.


----------



## Milamber

So wondrous armour is Triss armour?


----------



## Evermind

Hey Milamber,

Is Skyrim in 3D (and bf3, arkham city, witcher 2) worth ~$450 in your opinion?

I imagine with your settings its amazing.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Hey Milamber,
> Is Skyrim in 3D (and bf3, arkham city, witcher 2) worth ~$450 in your opinion?
> I imagine with your settings its amazing.
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


It is worth every penny mate, my system cost me over 3k and I would never look back... Skyrim in 3D is like the movie avatar but 10x better, the textures, foliage, people - everything just looks so good! The lighting is so different.... I recommend a 27" 3D LCD, I use a Acer HN274H, it comes with one pair of glasses.

Pretty much every title is 3D these days - all the games you noted above are pretty much 3Dvision ready.

If you get your 3D setup PM me and I will give you a heads up on 3dvision mods to correct the sky/stars, since the nvidia drivers havent matured enough since the game release.


----------



## wirefox

help ...I bought skyrim via steam.

My PC just BSODs code A (which usually is vcore or unblock) ... anway

I load back up the game ... everything it fine.. click continue game.

I get the load screen is shows my level and just hangs...

I check task manager... and it says not responding.

I verified my cache...

nothing .. won't load?

anyone have this happen?

Suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> help ...I bought skyrim via steam.
> My PC just BSODs code A (which usually is vcore or unblock) ... anway
> I load back up the game ... everything it fine.. click continue game.
> I get the load screen is shows my level and just hangs...
> I check task manager... and it says not responding.
> I verified my cache...
> nothing .. won't load?
> anyone have this happen?
> Suggestions on what I should do?


Delete the ini files in here:

Documents\my games\skyrim\

Fire up game and test, if it doesn't work come back here.


----------



## savage1987

Probably the coolest wallpaper I have seen of Skyrim: http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1505738


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Hey Milamber,
> Is Skyrim in 3D (and bf3, arkham city, witcher 2) worth ~$450 in your opinion?
> I imagine with your settings its amazing.
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I love my 3D








Racing games are good too! As in, you can judge the distance to corners better. And so drive faster


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is there also a way of seeing what causes CTD's via a log?


Perhaps, these are the settings in your Skyrim.ini that you need to play around for debugging. I haven't tested it myself, but it's worth a shot.

Code:



Code:


[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1

How did you get the CTD?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> No.
> Here are my settings, remember we have same setup - except my PC has to render everything twice since I play Skyrim in 3D, so you should easily be able to keep up with this:
> *Remember my ugrids are at 9, so change setting if you need too, everything is MAX, except I dont have MSAA since I use my FXAA AA for that.
> 
> Milamber ini files 3k .zip file


Thanks i will check it out!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Just updated to the beta, the famous tree has gone from 24 to 37 fps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Just updated to the beta, the famous tree has gone from 24 to 37 fps


It uses KY Jelly now.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Gave my 6950 an oc from 850 to 900 and i get 47 now yay for KY jelly! (hope the display driver doesn't die on me







skyrim has never liked any oc i've tried Edit: and still doesn't)

edit: wandering outside im going from 50-62 according to fraps







on a 60hz tv (any advice on FOV on 37" @ about 5 feet away)


----------



## whitemencanjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what needs to be done to see Triss armour or the black shrouded armour in game? I have Nightingale armour on my player, it's driving me mad!
> Is there also a way of seeing what causes CTD's via a log?


Do you mean the black sacrament armor? If so, you have to craft it at a forge, it's under the misc section. (except for the necklace which is under jewelry) There is also an option to replace the Dark Brotherhood armor with it but not the nightingale armor.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Delete the ini files in here:
> Documents\my games\skyrim\
> Fire up game and test, if it doesn't work come back here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> help ...I bought skyrim via steam.
> My PC just BSODs code A (which usually is vcore or unblock) ... anway
> I load back up the game ... everything it fine.. click continue game.
> I get the load screen is shows my level and just hangs...
> I check task manager... and it says not responding.
> I verified my cache...
> nothing .. won't load?
> anyone have this happen?
> Suggestions on what I should do?


I should note I just added a 7970 - game reset to ultra high ..

so tried the fix, I went into steam ... found skyrim file .. deleted the .ini files high, low, etc..

updated game cache via steam (which added the 5 files back)

no dice ... what would you next suggestions be?

side bar ( I just picked up 120 hz and once I get this going want to try your settings)

thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> I should note I just added a 7970 - game reset to ultra high ..
> so tried the fix, I went into steam ... found skyrim file .. deleted the .ini files high, low, etc..
> updated game cache via steam (which added the 5 files back)
> no dice ... what would you next suggestions be?
> side bar ( I just picked up 120 hz and once I get this going want to try your settings)
> thanks


Reinstall the game.
Leave every file alone.
Set settings in option menu before game launch.
Download direct x online update and C++ 2010 redist x86 and x64 and try again.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitemencanjump*
> 
> Do you mean the black sacrament armor? If so, you have to craft it at a forge, it's under the misc section. (except for the necklace which is under jewelry) There is also an option to replace the Dark Brotherhood armor with it but not the nightingale armor.


I think I got rid of the Dark brotherhood armor







Is it possible to get it back?


----------



## Spacedinvader

yep. console player.additem itemid 1









edit: had to do it in the thief guild to get the fence cos i flogged the thief armour


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> yep. console player.additem itemid 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: had to do it in the thief guild to get the fence cos i flogged the thief armour


Cheers +REP


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Reinstall the game.
> Leave every file alone.
> Set settings in option menu before game launch.
> Download direct x online update and C++ 2010 redist x86 and x64 and try again.


thanks for the help ...

though I'm running dx11 where would I find said update?

I have both the C++ already loaded? already

I am running beta drivers for the 7970 ... though the game was running fine before the crash.

I bought the game from steam ... so do I unistall then reinstall? -- won't I lose my saved games?

sorry just don't want to lose progress ..


----------



## Disturbed117

Im having issues with face's, Getting these strange block's.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Im having issues with face's, Getting these strange block's.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=30


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=30












Thanks.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> thanks for the help ...
> though I'm running dx11 where would I find said update?
> I have both the C++ already loaded? already
> I am running beta drivers for the 7970 ... though the game was running fine before the crash.
> I bought the game from steam ... so do I uninstall then reinstall? -- won't I lose my saved games?
> sorry just don't want to lose progress ..


Open the Steam Library and left click Skyrim and choose *backup game files!*



Then find your saves!
They're in that Skyrim folder








put them somewhere safe.


Then you can Delete local content, from the menu you did the backup from, to uninstall the game .

I'd then go and delete all Skyrim files that might be left. In my docs, and in Steam> steamapps>common. But you could leave your saves









And then reinstall the game from the backup you made


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Open the Steam Library and left click Skyrim and choose *backup game files!*
> 
> Then find your saves!
> They're in that Skyrim folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put them somewhere safe.
> 
> Then you can Delete local content, from the menu you did the backup from, to uninstall the game .
> 
> I'd then go and delete all Skyrim files that might be left. In my docs, and in Steam> steamapps>common. But you could leave your saves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then reinstall the game from the backup you made


Thanks for your help .. I did all of the above to no avail ... but glad to know in the case I ever need to reinstall

Solution was that if I hit continue on the menu it would load the last saved game .. which was a auto save...

If I load a game from an earlier point... game fires up ...

guessing the last save maybe was corrupted? ?

+1 to you!


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> No.
> Here are my settings, remember we have same setup - except my PC has to render everything twice since I play Skyrim in 3D, so you should easily be able to keep up with this:
> *Remember my ugrids are at 9, so change setting if you need too, everything is MAX, except I dont have MSAA since I use my FXAA AA for that.
> 
> Milamber ini files 3k .zip file


newbie question... if I wanted to check out this settings file... is it as simple as replacing the current settings file within the game and in my documents?

Also if I wanted to change back ... save the stock settings, elsewhere .. then add back to game within Skyrim folder in commons?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> thanks for the help ...
> though I'm running dx11 where would I find said update?
> I have both the C++ already loaded? already
> I am running beta drivers for the 7970 ... though the game was running fine before the crash.
> I bought the game from steam ... so do I unistall then reinstall? -- won't I lose my saved games?
> sorry just don't want to lose progress ..


http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35

Trust me! (I know your on DX11)


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35
> Trust me! (I know your on DX11)










yeah duh ...

went to link and told me no newer dx is available.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah duh ...
> went to link and told me no newer dx is available.


Well your C++ and DX11 are fully up to date then.

Install this and after, run windows update!

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17851


----------



## grishkathefool

I Love This!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> Thanks for your help .. I did all of the above to no avail ... but glad to know in the case I ever need to reinstall
> Solution was that if I hit continue on the menu it would load the last saved game .. which was a auto save...
> If I load a game from an earlier point... game fires up ...
> guessing the last save maybe was corrupted? ?
> +1 to you!


Auto saving has known issues. Turn it off and save manually. You just need to get in the habit of doing it. Change these values from 1 to 0, in the skyrimprefs.ini in your documents/mygames/skyrim folder.

[MAIN]

bSaveOnPause=0
bSaveOnTravel=0
bSaveOnWait=0
bSaveOnRest=0


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Auto saving has known issues. Turn it off and save manually. You just need to get in the habit of doing it. Change these values from 1 to 0, in the skyrimprefs.ini in your documents/mygames/skyrim folder.
> [MAIN]
> bSaveOnPause=0
> bSaveOnTravel=0
> bSaveOnWait=0
> bSaveOnRest=0


What sort of issues? Stuttering?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What sort of issues? Stuttering?


----------



## Roman5

I have a dilemma. Whether to join Ulfrics mob or Tullius's gang. I've proved myself to both sides, and I can now take the oath on either. I'm inclined to join stormcloaks because the imperials are puppets of the dominion and don't worship talos. As a dragonborn it seems wrong not to worship talos. Shall I join the stormcloaks then? I must say though, the imperials seem more like a proper army with proper armour, while the stormcloaks gave me some really crappy fur armour to wear.


----------



## sterik01

Join storm cloaks and the dark brother hood. Awesome choices, I just did it.


----------



## OverClocker55

I have the copy which doesn't require steam and I forgot to back up my game.. Now on my new SSD and HDD I have to restart. Any tips on who I should be and how to level back up fast again? Thanks


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What sort of issues? Stuttering?


corrupt saves. It's been an issue since Oblivion


----------



## sterik01

Create a bunch of crappy daggers and emchant them with crappy soul gems. You level up in smithing and enchanting. Make sure you use the guardian stones to level up even faster.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Create a bunch of crappy daggers and emchant them with crappy soul gems. You level up in smithing and enchanting. Make sure you use the guardian stones to level up even faster.


Thanks +rep


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Create a bunch of crappy daggers and emchant them with crappy soul gems. You level up in smithing and enchanting. Make sure you use the guardian stones to level up even faster.


But watch out when you die a lot because your weapon and armor skill aren't matching your level


----------



## sterik01

I've only had that problem with dragons. But I let the villagers do most of the work.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> newbie question... if I wanted to check out this settings file... is it as simple as replacing the current settings file within the game and in my documents?
> Also if I wanted to change back ... save the stock settings, elsewhere .. then add back to game within Skyrim folder in commons?


Yeah, backup your ini files and use mine to see how you like it, but my ugrids is at 9, so make sure you change it to what you are using, or your game will not load saves!

*Skyrim Flora Overhaul 1.0.8 by vurt is out!*

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=141#content

Can someone with a mid range card 6850/GTX560, PM me if they want to test their card out with my new WIP config... need to see how it runs..


----------



## mrsmiles

does anyone know the name of the mod that lets you backup and restore installed mods or the state of the mods, so you dont mess things up? i remember reading about it but never downloaded it and i cant seem to remember the name as well, help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> does anyone know the name of the mod that lets you backup and restore installed mods or the state of the mods, so you dont mess things up? i remember reading about it but never downloaded it and i cant seem to remember the name as well, help appreciated.
> Thanks.


Copy the Data folder (minus the BSA's) to Desktop. Rename it to Backup Folder. Done?


----------



## mrsmiles

found what i was looking for but ended up being different, just confused things a bit.


----------



## OverClocker55

Skyrim is the best game ever


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah, backup your ini files and use mine to see how you like it, but my ugrids is at 9, so make sure you change it to what you are using, or your game will not load saves!
> *Skyrim Flora Overhaul 1.0.8 by vurt is out!*
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=141#content
> Can someone with a mid range card 6850/GTX560, PM me if they want to test their card out with my new WIP config... need to see how it runs..


I see two files in download. skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini I see where the skyrimprefs.ini file is located in my original game folder and understand that I should back up the original and replace with yours....

I'm not sure where the skyrim.ini file should go? does it go in the the same folder as the skyrimprefs.ini ?

Nor am I sure what my current ugrids are and you mentioned I should change within the skyrim.ini "my ugrids is at 9, so make sure you change it to what you are using, or your game will not load saves!"

also not sure what ugrids are in general.

again sorry for my newbocity ..


----------



## OverClocker55

Killed my first elk today with the bow. I feel like a new man


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> I see two files in download. skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini I see where the skyrimprefs.ini file is located in my original game folder and understand that I should back up the original and replace with yours....
> I'm not sure where the skyrim.ini file should go? does it go in the the same folder as the skyrimprefs.ini ?
> Nor am I sure what my current ugrids are and you mentioned I should change within the skyrim.ini "my ugrids is at 9, so make sure you change it to what you are using, or your game will not load saves!"
> also not sure what ugrids are in general.
> again sorry for my newbocity ..


Backup the ini files in documents\my games\skyrim

Skyrimprefs.ini
Skyrim.ini

Make sure the ugrids in Skyrim.ini is set to what your current one is, which is 5 by default.

uGridsToLoad=5


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## pepejovi

'Ello, official elder scrolls safasdfasdgkasdfi thread!

Now, i've got a level 38 shield/1-hander with an occasional Flame Atronach to go along with it and of course, when needed, a bow..









But I've been thinking about making a new toon that specializes in Conjuration, so i would be using summoned atronachs etc.

What weapon should i use? Conjured blade & bow?

What armor? light armor? Heavy armor?

And have any of you ever done this, how hard is it? I would imagine it is hard at the beginning, but eases out as you get to higher levels?

So i would probably be leveling primarily Conjuration, One-Handed, Archery and perhaps Restoration for healing skills?

And of course, if i use proper armor, i would probably be leveling my smithing up as well.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Words cannot express just how pointless, immature and just plain screwed up your post is. Do you really think anyone above the age of 8 is going to find any kind of entertainment in that? Way to raise the bar.


----------



## gtarmanrob

had an interesting one today. i fast travelled to a location, Agnas Mill or something from memory, and as soon as i spawned i heard the telltale wing flap of a dragon attack. i looked up and he was directly above me. first strange thing was this guy attacked straight away by dive bombing me and landing almost right on top.

i quickly equipped my dragon fighting gear (dual fire bolt, fire breath shout, reduced shout recharge amulet, fast magic regen ring, all dragon light armour) and blasted him with a dual fire bolt from almost underneath him, as well as hit him with fire breath shout.

it died. just like that. i thought it was running away but it was the dead carcass falling. i figured must have been some kind of glitch that spawned a dead dragon body, which has happened before but only after i had just killed a dragon and left the place it died then gone back there straight away. but i could harvest its bones, scales, gold and other items from its body. and i swear it was alive before i hit it with fire...spun out ay. the other proving fact was i absorbed its soul. my destruction level is pretty low, below 50 i think. i have dual casting but im a level 42 and usually im fighting frost, blood and elder dragons. they do not take 1 hit as im sure you're aware.

not complaining, was pretty much free dragon bones and scales to play with. just weird. was a relief actually, i never shy from a dragon fight but they are getting harder and harder.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Words cannot express just how pointless, immature and just plain screwed up your post is. Do you really think anyone above the age of 8 is going to find any kind of entertainment in that? Way to raise the bar.


Thanks and Have a Great Day


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 'Ello, official elder scrolls safasdfasdgkasdfi thread!
> 
> Now, i've got a level 38 shield/1-hander with an occasional Flame Atronach to go along with it and of course, when needed, a bow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've been thinking about making a new toon that specializes in Conjuration, so i would be using summoned atronachs etc.
> 
> What weapon should i use? Conjured blade & bow?
> 
> What armor? light armor? Heavy armor?
> 
> And have any of you ever done this, how hard is it? I would imagine it is hard at the beginning, but eases out as you get to higher levels?
> 
> So i would probably be leveling primarily Conjuration, One-Handed, Archery and perhaps Restoration for healing skills?
> 
> And of course, if i use proper armor, i would probably be leveling my smithing up as well.


I just rolled a new toon yesterday specifically to play her as Conjure primary. I think, though, that of course you'll be doing a lot of melee fighting at first. Your Magicka pool simply isn't big enough to support an Atronach Army. That's how I am playing her, though. Bound Weapon + Light Shield and Armor. I have Enchanted my Leather Armor to use Fortify Magicka and Magicka Regen. Sofari Sogoodi.

She's also a High Elf. Highborn has payed off already, too.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Words cannot express just how pointless, immature and just plain screwed up your post is. Do you really think anyone above the age of 8 is going to find any kind of entertainment in that? Way to raise the bar.
Click to expand...

That's pretty rough, even if I didn't at all get the video until the end where I read the title of the video.

That said, check out the new glass window texture. It's nice. I like grit myself.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6971

Skill interface mod, slight but a nice touch.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7308


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Join storm cloaks and the dark brother hood. Awesome choices, I just did it.


I joined the stormcloaks and


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



just finished the objective 'Battle for Whiterun' and now starting 'Liberation of Skyrim'.


Yea, pretty epic so far.







But for the first time in the game, I had to turn down some graphics settings as it was becoming a slideshow with so much stuff on screen. Even turning AA and AF off, and radial blur quality and texture quality to low, it was still pausing every second. Fortunately


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the whole fight didn't last long beating the imperials


so I was able to go back to my usual settings quickly enough.

Apart from one dark brotherhood quest I did ages ago, I don't currently have any leads for further quests, who should I go see?

I've also done a lot of quests for the thieves guild, and after


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



killing Mercer Frey, Brynjolf said I should be the new leader of the TG. Yet under the quest 'No Stone Unturned' I have two objectives: 'Recover the Stones of Barenziah' I have 13 out of 24 so far, and 'Become a full member of the Thieves Guild'.


So why am I not a full member yet?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I joined the stormcloaks and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> just finished the objective 'Battle for Whiterun' and now starting 'Liberation of Skyrim'.
> 
> 
> Yea, pretty epic so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the first time in the game, I had to turn down some graphics settings as it was becoming a slideshow with so much stuff on screen. Even turning AA and AF off, and radial blur quality and texture quality to low, it was still pausing every second. Fortunately
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the whole fight didn't last long beating the imperials
> 
> 
> so I was able to go back to my usual settings quickly enough.
> Apart from one dark brotherhood quest I did ages ago, I don't currently have any leads for further quests, who should I go see?
> I've also done a lot of quests for the thieves guild, and after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> killing Mercer Frey, Brynjolf said I should be the new leader of the TG. Yet under the quest 'No Stone Unturned' I have two objectives: 'Recover the Stones of Barenziah' I have 13 out of 24 so far, and 'Become a full member of the Thieves Guild'.
> 
> 
> So why am I not a full member yet?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dark Brotherhood Quest should be in your journal, but you join them by going into the evil looking door a bit off to the right from Falkreath.



That objective in your journal does not always always toggle as complete. It never did for one of my characters.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Brotherhood Quest should be in your journal, but you join them by going into the evil looking door a bit off to the right from Falkreath.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not in my journal, but I'll try and find that place you mentioned.
> 
> That objective in your journal does not always always toggle as complete. It never did for one of my characters.


Ah, ok thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Here are 2 of my latest images!


----------



## Simca

Looks great Brad.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Looks great Brad.


Thanks a lot mate! I'm just using the FXAA tool on those shots!


----------



## Otterclock

For the life of me I can't figure out how to get my Khajiit's head to re-appear. Googled and tried all the fixes. Changed race/changed back/zoned/saved etc etc. Its more funny than anything, but I kinda liked not wearing a helm sometimes. I can get it to reappear after the race change then back, but soon as I load or zone somewhere its gone again.


----------



## BradleyW

Ok i have a serious glitch here?
Wherever i go, i have particles falling on my head.


----------



## Simca

Fairy dust.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Fairy dust.


----------



## Sethy666

Is it me or are dragons more frequent with the new 1.42 patch?

Ive restarted the game with a new toon and dragons are now appearing where previously they havent, in other games.

I.e. Im at level 9 ATM and Ive had 5 dragon kills where as before, I only encounted 2 before I reached Lvl 9.

Not complaining, just an observation


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's pretty rough, even if I didn't at all get the video until the end where I read the title of the video.
> That said, check out the new glass window texture. It's nice. I like grit myself.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6971
> Skill interface mod, slight but a nice touch.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7308


Just block the guy, I have.

Any contribution he makes with his commando keyboard skills are basically flaming someone or having a cry, he is a troubled individual


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well your C++ and DX11 are fully up to date then.
> Install this and after, run windows update!
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=17851


did this too .. though I figured out my last saved game was corrupt ... [what are all these .net updates doing?] vitamins for my pc? +1


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> did this too .. though I figured out my last saved game was corrupt ... [what are all these .net updates doing?] vitamins for my pc? +1


What problems are you having mate?


----------



## pepejovi

Just made my Conjurer, and


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



as i was running from whiterun to the Mage College, i got attacked by an assassin? I'm only level 9, how can i have upset someone already? My lvl 38 warrior hasn't ever had an assassin after him. Doesn't matter, dual wielded Bound Swords and my Flame Atronach made mincemeat out of him.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Is it me or are dragons more frequent with the new 1.42 patch?
> Ive restarted the game with a new toon and dragons are now appearing where previously they havent, in other games.
> I.e. Im at level 9 ATM and Ive had 5 dragon kills where as before, I only encounted 2 before I reached Lvl 9.
> Not complaining, just an observation


I've noticed a lot more but not all of them want to fight.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Just made my Conjurer, and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> as i was running from whiterun to the Mage College, i got attacked by an assassin? I'm only level 9, how can i have upset someone already? My lvl 38 warrior hasn't ever had an assassin after him. Doesn't matter, dual wielded Bound Swords and my Flame Atronach made mincemeat out of him.


It's alright. It's happened to all three of my toons so far.

Okay, I got a recipe that I don't know how to make:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







___________________________________________

Also, I am getting a Warning message IN GAME, when I open my inventory. It says that the Skyui could not detect the SKSE. I am using the 1.4 Skyrim beta patch, Skui 2.0, and SKSE 1.04.07. Am I not doing it right? Does SkyUI just not like the 1.4 beta patch?

Which leads me to another question. I am also using the Catagorized Favorites Menu v1.9 by favemenumodder. The author says that if you are using SKSE you will be able to save Hotkey and Equipment Sets. This is not the case. Is this also related to using the SKSE beta and the Skyrim 1.4 beta?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Just made my Conjurer, and
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> as i was running from whiterun to the Mage College, i got attacked by an assassin? I'm only level 9, how can i have upset someone already? My lvl 38 warrior hasn't ever had an assassin after him. Doesn't matter, dual wielded Bound Swords and my Flame Atronach made mincemeat out of him.


Its all good, most of my characters have this happen too... clearly, your on someone's radar


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> did this too .. though I figured out my last saved game was corrupt ... [what are all these .net updates doing?] vitamins for my pc? +1


Games need net framework and C++ and DX11 to utilize the game coding, or at least so the game coding can work and is executable.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Here are 2 of my latest images!


Do you use any sunglare mod here?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Also, I am getting a Warning message IN GAME, when I open my inventory. It says that the Skyui could not detect the SKSE. I am using the 1.4 Skyrim beta patch, Skui 2.0, and SKSE 1.04.07. Am I not doing it right? Does SkyUI just not like the 1.4 beta patch?
> Which leads me to another question. I am also using the Catagorized Favorites Menu v1.9 by favemenumodder. The author says that if you are using SKSE you will be able to save Hotkey and Equipment Sets. This is not the case. Is this also related to using the SKSE beta and the Skyrim 1.4 beta?


Try deleting these files in your Steam\Steamapps\Common\Skyrim folder:

skse.txt
skse_1_4.dll (and all other versions)
skse_loader.exe
skse_loader.txt
skse_steam_loader.dll
skse_steam_loader.txt

And then re-copy the latest files over (version 1.4.7 like you have):
skse_1_4_20.dll
skse_loader.exe
skse_steam_loader.dll

I've deleted the .txt files every time I update SKSE and haven't had any problems. I'm running the latest beta patch and SKSE is working fine.


----------



## amang

I noticed that my d3d9.dll file in my Skyrim folder is slightly different from the normal one. My current Skyrim folder carries d3d9_43.dll file, instead of the standard d3d9.dll. Whenever I rename d3d9_43.dll to d3d9.dll, TESV won't load at all. Is there any way for me to force TESV.exe to read d3d9.dll?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I noticed that my d3d9.dll file in my Skyrim folder is slightly different from the normal one. My current Skyrim folder carries d3d9_43.dll file, instead of the standard d3d9.dll. Whenever I rename d3d9_43.dll to d3d9.dll, TESV won't load at all. Is there any way for me to force TESV.exe to read d3d9.dll?


Where is this file? I don't even have either version in my Skyrim folder...


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Where is this file? I don't even have either version in my Skyrim folder...


It's in my root Skyrim folder. I currently install it at c:\Games\Skyrim\


----------



## Milamber

Can someone test this on a mid range GPU please. Remove any ENB / FXAA config and copy contents from zip into the Skyrim folder. I'm getting insane frame rate for some odd reason!

enb test 310k .zip file


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can someone test this on a mid range GPU please. Remove any ENB / FXAA config and copy contents from zip into the Skyrim folder. I'm getting insane frame rate for some odd reason!
> 
> enb test 310k .zip file


6950 flashed mid range?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 6950 flashed mid range?


That will do


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> That will do


ok let me try


----------



## GeforceGTS

I tried with that enb.. Didn't affect my FPS at all, thought it was strange, took some screens, removed enb took some more screens, all exactly the same, it seems it isn't working or am I wrong in thinking there should be some obvious visual changes?

EDIT:

oops, I should mention I used my own FXAA settings, tried yours but to dark, so decided to test the enb with my own, that's when I noticed it didn't seem to be doing anything.

nvm it decided to work this time ;l but distant objects look awful, though you probably can't tell with your dark FXAA settings









Checked FPS too, I lose around 12/15FPS walking around out doors with it enabled. Drops from around 60 to mid 40's.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> It's in my root Skyrim folder. I currently install it at c:\Games\Skyrim\


Ah, it's the .dll that comes with the FXAA injector. I don't have mine installed at the moment. Trying to find why I got some weird water-flash effect (random frames make it appear that I'm underwater - whole screen gets that grimy look like when you're underwater, and a water sound plays with the frame like I just dove under) when I go inside caves and mines with water.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I tried with that enb.. Didn't affect my FPS at all, thought it was strange, took some screens, removed enb took some more screens, all exactly the same, it seems it isn't working or am I wrong in thinking there should be some obvious visual changes?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> oops, I should mention I used my own FXAA settings, tried yours but to dark, so decided to test the enb with my own, that's when I noticed it didn't seem to be doing anything.
> 
> nvm it decided to work this time ;l but distant objects look awful, though you probably can't tell with your dark FXAA settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checked FPS too, I lose around 12/15FPS walking around out doors with it enabled. Drops from around 60 to mid 40's.


Thanks for the info, I've corrected the enb in skyrim screenshot thread.. Also the background may bad based on your config for detail..
Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is there a bug with the wordwall


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



that is right above Meridia's Statue



I can't get it, the sound and effects are showing but the word itself isn't glowing and I can't learn it.

On patch 1.3


----------



## _02

You may need to first get the quest for that location before the word will "Activate" or what have you.


----------



## Roman5

Is it me or are these rings and necklaces of lockpicking utterly useless? I've had no more success wearing 45% increased lockpicking apparel than without them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> You may need to first get the quest for that location before the word will "Activate" or what have you.


Actually that's how I found it, I got the Letter from a Friend quest. The wall just seems broke. Someone know a place with console commands for the wordwalls or how to fix it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Actually that's how I found it, I got the Letter from a Friend quest. The wall just seems broke. Someone know a place with console commands for the wordwalls or how to fix it?


I believe it is player.addshout shoutWordID but you may need to verify that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

A quick consult of the wiki and there may be a way around the bug,
Quote:


> The best way of fixing this is to fast-travel to Solitude, manually save, restart your console, and go back to the wall on foot. Do not fast-travel there.


This is 2nd word for one of my favorite shouts now Elemental Fury.. Only problem with this shout is that it doesn't work with enchanted weapons. Its OP as it is, I suppose enchanted weapons + this would be godly.


----------



## Maian

Dang! Another patch... now I gotta wait for another SKSE version


----------



## pepejovi

You fellas know of any mods that may improve my performance in Skyrim? Without reducing image quality..

My poor little 5770 is becoming a little slow for my needs, and I'd like to play at higher settings after seeing these amazing screenshots..

Even advice on getting my settings right for the best FPS/Quality ratio, with a minimum average FPS of ~40?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You fellas know of any mods that may improve my performance in Skyrim? Without reducing image quality..
> My poor little 5770 is becoming a little slow for my needs, and I'd like to play at higher settings after seeing these amazing screenshots..
> Even advice on getting my settings right for the best FPS/Quality ratio, with a minimum average FPS of ~40?


Download Milamber's fxaa profile with included ini's. He has an ini set that is labeled "optimized" that works well on lower end hardware.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Download Milamber's fxaa profile with included ini's. He has an ini set that is labeled "optimized" that works well on lower end hardware.


Care to toss me a link? Google search gives me some private skyrim nexus file and the awesome screenshot thread on this very forum.


----------



## Spacedinvader

you could try the beta patch too, it gives a nice fps increase (about the same as skyboost mod)


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Care to toss me a link? Google search gives me some private skyrim nexus file and the awesome screenshot thread on this very forum.


Here's his fxaa but you will have to pm him for the ini's. I don't see them posted anymore.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/1690#post_16301912


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> you could try the beta patch too, it gives a nice fps increase (about the same as skyboost mod)


There was no rule breaking going on here.

Thanks, ill look for the patches.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Steam settings, main page, half way down









Rule breaking?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Steam settings, main page, half way down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rule breaking?


It was nothing.

I'm not snitching on myself.

Alright, i talked about piracy!

Now leave me alone!


----------



## OverClocker55

Would anyone like to see some random skyrim gameplay?


----------



## Spacedinvader

everyone wants to see random gameplay...more so if it's funny!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Dang! Another patch... now I gotta wait for another SKSE version


I also noticed another steam download for Skyrim this morning... I couldnt find any info on it. Does anyone have any information on this steam d/l?


----------



## Spacedinvader

the beta patch is now live? (i got an update on Saturday after i switched on, then off, the beta test. wanted to do a tree of fps rape test. basically, i was doing it wrong







dunno what it d/l'd cos it did the patch after re-enabling)


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> the beta patch is now live?


Not sure... it was only 6mb or so. I didnt have time this morning to fire up SR to see the version number.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Oh, when I was enabling the Skyrim beta there was a steam (I think!) beta there too, could be that...would explain the 6mb....

reread your post, you said Skyrim







-rep for me


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Oh, when I was enabling the Skyrim beta there was a steam (I think!) beta there too, could be that...would explain the 6mb....


I d/led the beta when it came out, I think it was larger than 6mb. This is a new d/l, Im just not sure what it does.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Is Skyrim still listed as beta? Could just be the final updates to the beta to make it final release....


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone help me with this side quest please?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It is called a night to remember. http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:A_Night_To_Remember When i talk to this guy and win him, no blackout happens to me??


Thank you,


----------



## Spacedinvader

Brad


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



win him? you mean you drank him under the table? if so and you don't black out then it looks like console time. setstage DA14 5 should work or try resetquest DA14. actually i wonder if it is stuck at the end of the start quest, try setstage DA14START 70 that should end the beginning quest



spoiler edited. again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Brad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> win him? you mean you drank him under the table? if so and you don't black out then it looks like console time. setstage DA14 5 should work or try resetquest DA14. actually i wonder if it is stuck at the end of the start quest, try setstage DA14START 70 that should end the beginning quest
> 
> 
> spoiler edited. again.


I didn't think it was possible to out drink him LOL


----------



## Spacedinvader

he only has two...the lightweight! (spoiler?)


----------



## Roman5

Hey guys, I currently have an ebony bow which I enchanted 'burns the target for 30 points' and find it very good against frost dragons. Recently I've encountered mostly flame dragons, so I figure it would be good to have a second ebony bow which will do freeze damage. I have two weapons I can disenchant. One is the Nightingale bow which 'freezes the target for 30 points and does 15 points of shock damage', the other is the Chilrend sword, 'target takes 30 points of frost damage with a chance to paralyze target for 2 seconds'. Can I assume 30 points of frost damage is the same as freezes the target for 30 points? Secondly, am I likely to be able to enchant with both freeze & shock, or, frost damage & paralysis, or do they count as two enchantments where I'll need the perk?

Also, I've got two weapons which send summoned daedra up to level 36 to Oblivion. I've not used them yet. One is an ebony bow (41 damage) and the other is an ebony greatsword (63 damage).

Which are the summoned daedra? I've obviously come across them but not sure which ones are regarded as summoned daedra. And are these weapons better to use than my daedric greatsword and bow which have considerably higher damage value and are enchanted with 30 points scorching for bow (88 damage) and 16 points absorb health for the sword (123 damage). Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Brad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> win him? you mean you drank him under the table? if so and you don't black out then it looks like console time. setstage DA14 5 should work or try resetquest DA14. actually i wonder if it is stuck at the end of the start quest, try setstage DA14START 70 that should end the beginning quest
> 
> 
> spoiler edited. again.


I will try this later.
Thank you, i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Hey guys, I currently have an ebony bow which I enchanted 'burns the target for 30 points' and find it very good against frost dragons. Recently I've encountered mostly flame dragons, so I figure it would be good to have a second ebony bow which will do freeze damage. I have two weapons I can disenchant. One is the Nightingale bow which 'freezes the target for 30 points and does 15 points of shock damage', the other is the Chilrend sword, 'target takes 30 points of frost damage with a chance to paralyze target for 2 seconds'. Can I assume 30 points of frost damage is the same as freezes the target for 30 points? Secondly, am I likely to be able to enchant with both freeze & shock, or, frost damage & paralysis, or do they count as two enchantments where I'll need the perk?
> 
> Also, I've got two weapons which send summoned daedra up to level 36 to Oblivion. I've not used them yet. One is an ebony bow (41 damage) and the other is an ebony greatsword (63 damage).
> 
> Which are the summoned daedra? I've obviously come across them but not sure which ones are regarded as summoned daedra. And are these weapons better to use than my daedric greatsword and bow which have considerably higher damage value and are enchanted with 30 points scorching for bow (88 damage) and 16 points absorb health for the sword (123 damage). Thanks


I'm surprised you haven't found any other enchanted weapons, there in just about every barrow or cave. If you go clear a few you should end up with a frost enchanted sword or axe pretty quick, then you don't have to destroy the rarer items.

Also it's probably better to go with the higher base damage weapons usually, since the effects on some will need recharging at some point and may or may not be very effective at what you are fighting at the time.

Pretty sure you need the double enchant perk to put 2 different enchantments per item.


----------



## Spacedinvader

summoned daedra would be what you get from, say the sanguine rose (Dremora Kirnmarcher etc. level dependent) (spoiler?) or say a dragon priest / high level mage summoning a daedra...correct me if i am wrong OCN!

As i understand it you can only get 2 chants with the perk...whether you get BOTH enchants from a dual enchanted weapon you break i do not know, haven't done it...as in you can't learn 30 fire and a soul trap enchant as it is a double chant. You may only learnt he first enchant if you do not have the dual enchant perk. TBH test and let us know!









edit: higher base damage weapons are good for companions as that is what they base their weapon choice on. (smithed to legendary doesn't matter they take base stats)

EDIT: also, the enchant says 30 points per blah blah. You will not get that unless your enchanting skill is high enough (and even then may not reach the enchanted stats of a unique, save is your friend in elder scrolls games)


----------



## Roman5

Thanks chaps. Oh yeah, I've got billions of enchanted weapons, a lot of which I've given to lydia to hold, kind of like my golf caddy. I just wasn't sure if 'freezes for x points' is the same as 'frost damage'., but I guess it must be. My enchanting level is 64 with 4/5 Enchanter and 1 perk available to make it 5/5.

Btw, did you guys ever find that handy book I mentioned in the thieves guild,. called 'Shadowmarks' ?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Brad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> win him? you mean you drank him under the table? if so and you don't black out then it looks like console time. setstage DA14 5 should work or try resetquest DA14. actually i wonder if it is stuck at the end of the start quest, try setstage DA14START 70 that should end the beginning quest
> 
> 
> spoiler edited. again.


If i enter this:

setstage DA14START 70

Will this happen:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wake up after a blackout and speak to the person who tells me that i've made a mess.


----------



## Spacedinvader

had to console it back for both myself and my mate cos we grabbed and flogged said book (without reading) cos it was worth a couple of bob







now we notice the little glyphs on the buildings


----------



## Spacedinvader

@ Brad hopefully


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



as that should set the beginning quest to finished unfortunately the only way to find out is try (by god did i have console fun with the markarth bounty glitch trying to remove!) you "should" teleport to blackout location....make a new save and hit the buttons







if it doesn't try the next bit (setstage DA14 5) that should jump you to blackout wake up place



i pity console players that don't get CONSOLE!







(or HD graphics or plugins...the muggins!)

edit for spoiler tag


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> @ Brad hopefully
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> as that should set the beginning quest to finished unfortunately the only way to find out is try (by god did i have console fun with the markarth bounty glitch trying to remove!) you "should" teleport to blackout location....make a new save and hit the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it doesn't try the next bit (setstage DA14 5) that should jump you to blackout wake up place
> 
> 
> i pity console players that don't get CONSOLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or HD graphics or plugins...the muggins!)
> edit for spoiler tag


Alright i will check it out








rep.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Thanks chaps. Oh yeah, I've got billions of enchanted weapons, a lot of which I've given to lydia to hold, kind of like my golf caddy. I just wasn't sure if 'freezes for x points' is the same as 'frost damage'., but I guess it must be. My enchanting level is 64 with 4/5 Enchanter and 1 perk available to make it 5/5.
> Btw, did you guys ever find that handy book I mentioned in the thieves guild,. called 'Shadowmarks' ?


I don't think you can dechant dual enchanted weapons.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Alright i will check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rep.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This quest reminded me the hangover movie







Having to go all over the map to fix up the mess you have made.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This quest reminded me the hangover movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having to go all over the map to fix up the mess you have made.


I think they based it on that


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think they based it on that


that or one of my usual weekends! cheers for the rep mate hope the fix works


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> that or one of my usual weekends! cheers for the rep mate hope the fix works


Yeah me too, i will try tommorow. (Later today actually).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> summoned daedra would be what you get from, say the sanguine rose (Dremora Kirnmarcher etc. level dependent) (spoiler?) or say a dragon priest / high level mage summoning a daedra...correct me if i am wrong OCN!
> 
> As i understand it you can only get 2 chants with the perk...whether you get BOTH enchants from a dual enchanted weapon you break i do not know, haven't done it...as in you can't learn 30 fire and a soul trap enchant as it is a double chant. You may only learnt he first enchant if you do not have the dual enchant perk. TBH test and let us know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: higher base damage weapons are good for companions as that is what they base their weapon choice on. (smithed to legendary doesn't matter they take base stats)
> 
> EDIT: also, the enchant says 30 points per blah blah. You will not get that unless your enchanting skill is high enough (and even then may not reach the enchanted stats of a unique, save is your friend in elder scrolls games)


Good info on the way companions choose there gear, which is lame because mine has a nice ebony bow and uses some strange wooden bow. I can't even take that bow away it must be her default or something. What's even more strange is that she used to use the ebony bow, then she switched to this other one randomly.. maybe a bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Thanks chaps. Oh yeah, I've got billions of enchanted weapons, a lot of which I've given to lydia to hold, kind of like my golf caddy. I just wasn't sure if 'freezes for x points' is the same as 'frost damage'., but I guess it must be. My enchanting level is 64 with 4/5 Enchanter and 1 perk available to make it 5/5.
> 
> Btw, did you guys ever find that handy book I mentioned in the thieves guild,. called 'Shadowmarks' ?


lmao golf caddy. That is pretty much the best reason to have a companion, loot mule


----------



## mrsmiles

anyone know how to disable auto saving?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Thanks chaps. Oh yeah, I've got billions of enchanted weapons, a lot of which I've given to lydia to hold, kind of like my golf caddy. I just wasn't sure if 'freezes for x points' is the same as 'frost damage'., but I guess it must be. My enchanting level is 64 with 4/5 Enchanter and 1 perk available to make it 5/5.
> Btw, did you guys ever find that handy book I mentioned in the thieves guild,. called 'Shadowmarks' ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can dechant dual enchanted weapons.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> anyone know how to disable auto saving?


OC55 - I believe you are correct. In fact, I don't recall the Nightingale Bow being available for Disenchant in the list. I see to remember it being grayed out.

Mr. Smiles - Launch the game. Then go to the in game Options Tab. There is a setting there that allows you to Fine tune or Disable Autosave.

All- the Update was 16.6MB.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> .
> All- the Update was 16.6MB.










Well, it was early... I dont do mornings









Any ideas what that update was all about??


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lmao golf caddy. That is pretty much the best reason to have a companion, loot mule


Exactly! I absolutely load lydia with everything I find of worth, mostly with any weapons and armour over the value of 600 gold. It's not like I need the money anymore, I'm already at 400k pretty much, but I have this obsessive compulsive disorder to keep getting wealthier.








If I try to give her anything directly it says too heavy to carry, yet she endlessly picks up anything I drop when I choose 'I need you to do something'. Strange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> had to console it back for both myself and my mate cos we grabbed and flogged said book (without reading) cos it was worth a couple of bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we notice the little glyphs on the buildings


Heh, glad you got it in the end though. I love those sort of details in the game, things that were there all the time but only now we notice them.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't think you can dechant dual enchanted weapons.


Ah pity. I haven't tried yet but I'm sure you're right.


----------



## BradleyW

Erm...this does not make that much sense but, i've just tried Ugrid9 and it is much smoother than Ugrid 5. If i find in a few days time that Ugrid9 is not great for whatever reason, how do i revert back and keep the save?


----------



## Sethy666

I just popped down to the computer store at lunch time and saw Oblivion for sale @ $20... I damn near bought it.

I thought, nooooo... Im still trawling through SR. I dont think I can do all this mod application and fine tuning and playing with another TES game. Ive got enough to be getting on with ATM with SR


----------



## BradleyW

If i add uGridsToLoad=5 to skyrim.ini, will i be able to use my saved files? (I've been playing with no ugrid line of code so i assume it runs at 5 anyway)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If i add uGridsToLoad=5 to skyrim.ini, will i be able to use my saved files? (I've been playing with no ugrid line of code so i assume it runs at 5 anyway)


Default is 5.

I am thinking of starting a new character, I am after a warrior light armor, axe and shield basher, anyone have suggestions on which race to use? Magic isnt going to be required...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Default is 5.
> I am thinking of starting a new character, I am after a warrior light armor, axe and shield basher, anyone have suggestions on which race to use? Magic isnt going to be required...


Well, thats sounds like a Nord or an Ork... Orks are great tanks


----------



## TFL Replica

Go with a Nord. Their heads make great battering rams.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Good info on the way companions choose there gear, which is lame because mine has a nice ebony bow and uses some strange wooden bow. *I can't even take that bow away it must be her default* or something. What's even more strange is that she used to use the ebony bow, then she switched to this other one randomly.. maybe a bug.
> lmao golf caddy. That is pretty much the best reason to have a companion, loot mule


take ALL your gear from said companion. console, click them, removeall

Bingo! Nekked







now they will use what you give them









it also fixes the overburden issue they get when you tell them to stop following and start again.

@brad i understand there is a way to get ugrids back to 5 and keep your saves..went something like load with your 9, alt tab out and change the ugrid, alt tab back in and save. quit and restart. haven't tried it so can't confirm or deny it works...pretty sure i saw it posted here somewhere...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Default is 5.
> I am thinking of starting a new character, I am after a warrior light armor, axe and shield basher, anyone have suggestions on which race to use? Magic isnt going to be required...


But by default i have no ugridline.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But by default i have no ugridline.


It still defaults to 5. It will only change if it's added to the ini.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It still defaults to 5. It will only change if it's added to the ini.


So if i add the Ugridtoload=5 line of code, does not make one bit of difference seen as the game is on 5 anyway by default.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> So if i add the Ugridtoload=5 line of code, does not make one bit of difference seen as the game is on 5 anyway by default.


I would believe so. I do think it's Ugrid*s*toload=5, though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I would believe so. I do think it's Ugrid*s*toload=5, though.


I tried Ugrid 9 and it performed better, i know....better......but the game CTD everytime i was near whiterun. (vram 1.3 usage and RAM 3GB used total)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried Ugrid 9 and it performed better, i know....better......but the game CTD everytime i was near whiterun. (vram 1.3 usage and RAM 3GB used total)


7 seems to be the sweet spot for most, including me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> 7 seems to be the sweet spot for most, including me.


7 gave me worse performance but ugrid 9 was brilliant, however i got CTD in certain places.

Is it possible that by me using sata 3, could this be causing loading issues at all in skyrim??? (Using sata 3 controller, not the normal intel controller)

Please say no, i don't wanna remove my massive GPU's to get to the plugs lol.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 7 gave me worse performance but ugrid 9 was brilliant, however i got CTD in certain places.
> Is it possible that by me using sata 3, could this be causing loading issues at all in skyrim??? (Using sata 3 controller, not the normal intel controller)
> Please say no, i don't wanna remove my massive GPU's to get to the plugs lol.


Sorry buddy, I really wouldn't know. I wish I could help there.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Sorry buddy, I really wouldn't know. I wish I could help there.


It's alrigh


----------



## evensen007

Has there been any news on the creation kit release and what people have planned for projects?


----------



## brettjv

So, the beta RUNS really really well. All the places that used to bog down (the cities, mainly) are now flying along at 60fps. HOORAY ... however, I can't help but feel like the game just doesn't LOOK as good as it was looking before, and wondering if that's why it's running better.

I didn't change anything in settings, and I'm running no mods (aside from I was running the SKSE for the TESVAL fps boost before, not now).

The only non-vanilla aspect of my game is that shortly after it came out, I made some SkyrimPrefs.ini file changes to make stuff look better. That file is read-only, and it didn't have it's contents changed when I updated to the beta version. Skyrim.ini is new ... there's not much to that file and I've never changed it before, so it's replacement shouldn't be the cause.

Anyone else (who's comparing what should be apples-to-apples scenarios) feel like the beta just doesn't look as good?


----------



## sdhsbaseball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I would believe so. I do think it's Ugrid*s*toload=5, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Ugrid 9 and it performed better, i know....better......but the game CTD everytime i was near whiterun. (vram 1.3 usage and RAM 3GB used total)
Click to expand...

Do you have 3gb each card or 1.5 each card? I ask because 1.5 each card means at 1.3 you are pretty much using everything you have got vram wise.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Can you get a KFA2 with 3gb?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Default is 5.
> I am thinking of starting a new character, I am after a warrior light armor, axe and shield basher, anyone have suggestions on which race to use? Magic isnt going to be required...


The following races make GREAT melee characters:

- Orc: Double damage and half damage taken for power
- Khajit: Sneaky with extra damage for claws
- Redguard: Fast stamina regen for power
- Nord: Resist cold and makes people run away









With the exception of Dummer, other elves are really geared for magic. Imperials and Bretons are more for mage or battle mage playing style.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> take ALL your gear from said companion. console, click them, removeall
> Bingo! Nekked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now they will use what you give them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it also fixes the overburden issue they get when you tell them to stop following and start again..


NPC have items in their inventory tagged as Outfit. They will randomly reload their original outfits, including weapons, and use them regardless of whether or not they have a better alternative. You can either take it away from them again or quicksave, reload, and draw weapon can sometimes fix that particular bug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Has there been any news on the creation kit release and what people have planned for projects?


Not yet, just soon. LOL


----------



## mcjihad

I've just realised that i've been sitting level 50 for ages now and it won't roll over onto 51, any ideas


----------



## Spacedinvader

My "melee" (more a jack of all trades but mainly dual wield) toon is a Dunmer and he does just fine









apparently resurrect on followers fixes the over encumbered issue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> My "melee" (more a jack of all trades but mainly dual wield) toon is a Dunmer and he does just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently resurrect on followers fixes the over encumbered issue.


Dummers are the sole exception to the all elves blow at fighting rule. LOL Most elves are geared towards stealth magic or full blown magic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> I've just realised that i've been sitting level 50 for ages now and it won't roll over onto 51, any ideas


Is your XP meter maxed out at 50 or do you still have a bit to go? Once you get into the higher levels, it is all about grinding. Leveling is unimportant in this game BTW unless you are trying to get maxed out level based loot.


----------



## mcjihad

The bars full, it just won't roll over or indicate that level up is available


----------



## mcjihad

I though the cap was about 80 or something anyway, what level r u at noob?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Mine was like that at level 50 too, it was stuck so long I even googled what the max level was because I thought I'd hit it. Just be patient









If you've been playing one handed switch to two handed or vice versa, you'll level up faster..


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So, the beta RUNS really really well. All the places that used to bog down (the cities, mainly) are now flying along at 60fps. HOORAY ... however, I can't help but feel like the game just doesn't LOOK as good as it was looking before, and wondering if that's why it's running better.
> 
> I didn't change anything in settings, and I'm running no mods (aside from I was running the SKSE for the TESVAL fps boost before, not now).
> 
> The only non-vanilla aspect of my game is that shortly after it came out, I made some SkyrimPrefs.ini file changes to make stuff look better. That file is read-only, and it didn't have it's contents changed when I updated to the beta version. Skyrim.ini is new ... there's not much to that file and I've never changed it before, so it's replacement shouldn't be the cause.
> 
> Anyone else (who's comparing what should be apples-to-apples scenarios) feel like the beta just doesn't look as good?


I didn't notice a change in the graphics after yesterday's update. I am using FXAA and a few texture mods though.

Does anyone have any input about the Staff Forge that I posted a little while back?


----------



## mcjihad

Mine was like that at level 50 too, it was stuck so long I even googled what the max level was because I thought I'd hit it. Just be patient tongue.gif

If you've been playing one handed switch to two handed or vice versa, you'll level up faster..

did you find it went back to normal after u cleared 50?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> I though the cap was about 80 or something anyway, what level r u at noob?


Miner/Craftsman: 5 *This one I don't think I will ever touch again. I simply cannot stand playing as an NPC.








Ranger: Level 33
Warrior: Level 35
Cleric: Level 39
Paladin: Level 42
Wizard: Level 44
Assassin: Level 48

Those are my levels for current play throughs.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Miner/Craftsman: 5 *This one I don't think I will ever touch again. I simply cannot stand playing as an NPC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ranger: Level 33
> Warrior: Level 35
> Cleric: Level 39
> Paladin: Level 42
> Wizard: Level 44
> Assassin: Level 48
> Those are my levels for current play throughs.


Holy crap. My one character is only lvl 40. Damn, I need to play more skyrim. Or quit my job so I can play it. Either way.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> did you find it went back to normal after u cleared 50?


Not really, it starts taking a really long time to level up once you hit 50.. That's why I switched to two handed and illusion ;x


----------



## Spacedinvader

Jack of all trades FTW!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Jack of all trades FTW!


Path of inevitability.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> I've just realised that i've been sitting level 50 for ages now and it won't roll over onto 51, any ideas


Use some other skills. You probably maxed all the ones you usually use, unless there is actually some strange barrier.. I'm at 48 or 49? Just went through farming my enchant for a few levels, going to start randomly casting illusion/conjuration, or maybe just work on maxing destruction magick next








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> My "melee" (more a jack of all trades but mainly dual wield) toon is a Dunmer and he does just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently resurrect on followers fixes the over encumbered issue.


You rocking a dual wield dunmer too???







The power attacks get pretty beastly when you max out the perks + 2 oversmithed daedric weapons









I should get a screenshot of him and his wife on some epic mountain or something. Probably after I enchant the gear, needs more power!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Jack of all trades FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Path of inevitability.
Click to expand...

lol true. Oblivion was a bit like that also. At around lvl 35 with my Nord who started off mostly melee, ended up with very high magic skills also...


----------



## BradleyW

Flora Overhaul seems to hit hard on my system. Stupid load stutter per Ugrid load with this mod installed! Any tips for optimizations?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Unrelated to Flora and not sure if it would help at all, but you use Serious HD Retexture Landscape too right? I switched from 2048x2048 to 1024x1024 recently and I really can't see much difference.. Might be worth trying.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Unrelated to Flora and not sure if it would help at all, but you use Serious HD Retexture Landscape too right? I switched from 2048x2048 to 1024x1024 recently and I really can't see much difference.. Might be worth trying.


I tried using Flora with 1k landscape but it did not work out that great sadly. But yeah, your right, 1k lite feels better. I tested both out.








Any other suggestions?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Not really, I've learnt to live with the occasional stutter, when it gets bad I alt-tab out then back and it's smooth again, doesn't always work though :l


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Use some other skills. You probably maxed all the ones you usually use, unless there is actually some strange barrier.. I'm at 48 or 49? Just went through farming my enchant for a few levels, going to start randomly casting illusion/conjuration, or maybe just work on maxing destruction magic next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rocking a dual wield dunmer too???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power attacks get pretty beastly when you max out the perks + 2 oversmithed daedric weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get a screenshot of him and his wife on some epic mountain or something. Probably after I enchant the gear, needs more power!
> lol true. Oblivion was a bit like that also. At around lvl 35 with my Nord who started off mostly melee, ended up with very high magic skills also...


WOOT! A fellow Dunmer rocking it like a boss







(also level 48-49...think i am 48.5) Go troll hunting for some fire fun









You rolling with a mace / axe combo?

Ahh Oblivion, good times! The old reflect damage...by the time i finished (350+ hours incl all expansions) i could just stand there and things would die from hitting me









I was a Dunmer there as well...figured 50% fire resist would be a handy thing when you're in OBLIVION









Figured the same thing with Skyrim...there be dragonz with the flamez!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Not really, I've learnt to live with the occasional stutter, when it gets bad I alt-tab out then back and it's smooth again, doesn't always work though :l


I could try using 1k again with flora. I find the trees to look good without flora until i get to the now covered trees.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Stop hugging dem trees and start bashing dem drueger.....there are more of them!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Stop hugging dem trees and start bashing dem drueger.....there are more of them!


I play for graphics, not for fun!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I play for graphics, not for fun!










Weirdo! you just like your toons boooobies!







(i keed!)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Stop hugging dem trees and start bashing dem drueger.....there are more of them!


Not true! Way more trees in Skyrim than Draugrs!







100 trees also seem to be harder on my system then 100 draugrs.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not true! Way more trees in Skyrim than Draugrs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100 trees also seem to be harder on my system then 100 draugrs.


you need to get busy with that wood axe then!


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I play for graphics, not for fun!


In some useless outcry I will go play Skyrim on the lowest settings now, all vanilla!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Use some other skills. You probably maxed all the ones you usually use, unless there is actually some strange barrier.. I'm at 48 or 49? Just went through farming my enchant for a few levels, going to start randomly casting illusion/conjuration, or maybe just work on maxing destruction magic next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rocking a dual wield dunmer too???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The power attacks get pretty beastly when you max out the perks + 2 oversmithed daedric weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get a screenshot of him and his wife on some epic mountain or something. Probably after I enchant the gear, needs more power!
> lol true. Oblivion was a bit like that also. At around lvl 35 with my Nord who started off mostly melee, ended up with very high magic skills also...
> 
> 
> 
> WOOT! A fellow Dunmer rocking it like a boss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also level 48-49...think i am 48.5) Go troll hunting for some fire fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rolling with a mace / axe combo?
> 
> Ahh Oblivion, good times! The old reflect damage...by the time i finished (350+ hours incl all expansions) i could just stand there and things would die from hitting me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a Dunmer there as well...figured 50% fire resist would be a handy thing when you're in OBLIVION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured the same thing with Skyrim...there be dragonz with the flamez!
Click to expand...

That's pretty much what I figured aswell, that 50% fire resistance should come in handy with a game that has dragons







, actually I have 2 daedric longswords. Looks so awesome to dual wield those. Using those in combination with the shout Elemental Fury, is like 4 hits per second with both of them, sooo much damage.

I was thinking of making a fist berserker or a mage as next char, but I'm not sure if fist fighting/unarmored chars are really even worthwhile. I know in Morrowind you could do decently.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I play for graphics, not for fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In some useless outcry I will go play Skyrim on the lowest settings now, all vanilla!
Click to expand...

Torturous! No really, lol this game has some really terrible textures.


----------



## Simca

I gotta' admit. I play for graphics more than I play for anything else anymore. Already beat the game, nothing else to do.


----------



## Asininity

Faster: Regardless, Skyrim will always be beautiful to me. You watch! Skyrim and I are going to make this relationship work.


----------



## amang

*Belethor's General Goods in 2012 Version







*
I hope this is not a repost....


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> *Belethor's General Goods in 2012 Version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I hope this is not a repost....


It is.


----------



## amang

BTW, which general store in Skyrim do you think that has the most gold? Each merchant has their own limits of gold to buy our stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's pretty much what I figured aswell, that 50% fire resistance should come in handy with a game that has dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , actually I have 2 daedric longswords. Looks so awesome to dual wield those. Using those in combination with the shout Elemental Fury, is like 4 hits per second with both of them, sooo much damage.
> I was thinking of making a fist berserker or a mage as next char, but I'm not sure if fist fighting/unarmored chars are really even worthwhile. I know in Morrowind you could do decently.
> Torturous! No really, lol this game has some really terrible textures.


Boxing gets old fast, because there are no realk perks for it. You also cannot block for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## pepejovi

Question time!

Best gear for Conjurer mage and where to get them?

Go!


----------



## Thingamajig

What ever happened to the Creation Kit?

I seem to recall them saying we'd get it sometime in January which has still been a long wait since release. February today!


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> What ever happened to the Creation Kit?
> I seem to recall them saying we'd get it sometime in January which has still been a long wait since release. February today!


Obviously if it takes longer so bet it, but I would personally try to set overly realistic public deadlines. You have to UNDER promise and OVER deliver, not the other way around. Either way - I would imagine it has to be relatively soon if they were comfortable with stating a January deadline that has already past.

Can I get some working shelves already?


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Has anyone here played this game on a laptop like mine? Basicly that has a Intel HD graphics card? I wonder if it will play on lowest settings. I don't think there is a demo for this game to try. The specs of my laptop is on my sig.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Has anyone here played this game on a laptop like mine? Basicly that has a Intel HD graphics card? I wonder if it will play on lowest settings. I don't think there is a demo for this game to try. The specs of my laptop is on my sig.


I think you are out of luck. Integrated Intel cards are waaay too weak.


----------



## croy

is it okay to sell dragon bones? are they important? also is there a carry weight limit in the chest of my home?


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is it okay to sell dragon bones? are they important? also is there a carry weight limit in the chest of my home?


You can sell them, or save them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



they are used to craft high tier armor



Don't think there is a carry weight, I have a LOT in mine, but I'm sure some others have more. You could test it out by spawning like 500 of the heaviest items and placing them in the chest until you are content. You can create extra chests too using the console. I have an alternate save with 5 chests and all kinds of things in my home and the chest hasn't reset the items in it yet on me. Use that at your own risk.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> You can sell them, or save them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> they are used to craft high tier armor
> 
> 
> Don't think there is a carry weight, I have a LOT in mine, but I'm sure some others have more. You could test it out by spawning like 500 of the heaviest items and placing them in the chest until you are content. You can create extra chests too using the console. I have an alternate save with 5 chests and all kinds of things in my home and the chest hasn't reset the items in it yet on me. Use that at your own risk.


thanks. but do they come important in the future? like can you use it for creating potions?

nvm i clicked your spoiler alert lol..


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Well according to the features I need it looks like it will run it. It did say a directX 9.0c card will run it and have 512mb ram and I have more ram than that. I have 1.76 GB of ram on my video. I also have upto shader model 4.0 and it says it only needs 3.0. I should be able to run it on lowest settings and res to play according to specs. My IGP performs like an entry level card so it should play.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> What ever happened to the Creation Kit?
> I seem to recall them saying we'd get it sometime in January which has still been a long wait since release. February today!


http://www.elderscrolls.com/community/we-ve-created-monster-and-you-will-too-0/

Its coming and it looks fantastic.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> http://www.elderscrolls.com/community/we-ve-created-monster-and-you-will-too-0/
> Its coming and it looks fantastic.


Direct link to youtube for those at work or can't access the elderscrolls page.


----------



## Asininity

I cannot wait! I'll be able to play Skyrim... forever.


----------



## BradleyW

Hopefully we see some top quality mods like we did in oblivion.


----------



## Faster_is_better

New Creation Kit looks great with that Steam Workshop feature!

Nice that they have kept the same look and feel as the previous CK's, I could even fiddle around in it since I worked with it a bit in the Morrowind days









Been wanting to put a house in an obscure place... this might be the trick.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> New Creation Kit looks great with that Steam Workshop feature!
> Nice that they have kept the same look and feel as the previous CK's, I could even fiddle around in it since I worked with it a bit in the Morrowind days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been wanting to put a house in an obscure place... this might be the trick.


I want a huge glass home under water like in Minecraft! LOL


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So, the beta RUNS really really well. All the places that used to bog down (the cities, mainly) are now flying along at 60fps. HOORAY ... however, I can't help but feel like the game just doesn't LOOK as good as it was looking before, and wondering if that's why it's running better.
> 
> I didn't change anything in settings, and I'm running no mods (aside from I was running the SKSE for the TESVAL fps boost before, not now).
> 
> The only non-vanilla aspect of my game is that shortly after it came out, I made some SkyrimPrefs.ini file changes to make stuff look better. That file is read-only, and it didn't have it's contents changed when I updated to the beta version. Skyrim.ini is new ... there's not much to that file and I've never changed it before, so it's replacement shouldn't be the cause.
> 
> Anyone else (who's comparing what should be apples-to-apples scenarios) feel like the beta just doesn't look as good?


I'm using the second R290 beta drivers, the 290.53. I had done all of the graphics drivers tweaks and skyrim.ini and skyrimpreferences.ini tweaks that have been floating around at this link: http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide and I also performed the High Quality override of the Ambient Occlusion in this tweak http://www.geforce.com/Active/en_US/shared/images/articles/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-five-fast-tweaks/Skyrim-NVI-AO-New.png using Nvidia Inspector.

To me, the game looks every bit as good as it did before, but I also did a clean driver install and then re-tweaked all of the settings when I updated to the 2nd 290 beta driver.

I tried installing the latest beta driver (the first R295) that came out under 24 hours ago but the 295.51, but it was causing some strange issues with [email protected], causing it to finish the WU to 100% and then go into a deathloop of downloading the gpu core 15 over and over. I think the update to the PhysX version may have changed a .dll or two that are used in CUDA and hosed with FAH.

So I'm staying with the 290.53 drivers and to me they look better than the game ever looked before. (But the problem is, that I performed all of those tweaks at the same time that I installed them, so I can't give you a vanilla skyrim configuration comparison...)


----------



## mrsmiles

steam just updated skyrim to the 1.4 version, seems like its now live and out of beta.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Brad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> win him? you mean you drank him under the table? if so and you don't black out then it looks like console time. setstage DA14 5 should work or try resetquest DA14. actually i wonder if it is stuck at the end of the start quest, try setstage DA14START 70 that should end the beginning quest
> 
> 
> spoiler edited. again.


Hello, about the drinking quest again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hi mate, i went up to the guy and started the drinking contest. I then tried all the commands you told me, all 2 of them. the reset command was not recognised. setstage da14start 70 did nothing and setstageda14 5 said objective complete by winning the contest, but i did not black out.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Well according to the features I need it looks like it will run it. It did say a directX 9.0c card will run it and have 512mb ram and I have more ram than that. I have 1.76 GB of ram on my video. I also have upto shader model 4.0 and it says it only needs 3.0. I should be able to run it on lowest settings and res to play according to specs. My IGP performs like an entry level card so it should play.


Supposed to and actually doing it are two separate things







.

I haven't heard of anyone playing Skyrim on Intel's IGP, but its a slight possibility, even at low resolutions and very low settings you still might barely get a playable frame rate (25-30).

Maybe, anyone here played skyrim on the IGP?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I want a huge glass home under water like in Minecraft! LOL


I want a good sized home with all of the crafting stations + tons of chests within a few feet. Basically I want to show up from fast travel over-encumbered and be able to get to all necessary loot drop off stations as soon as possible. That's what I like about the Breezehome, its just about 1 shout away (Whirlwind Sprint) from a vendor and from the fast travel spot, so I don't have to walk to far, slowly. It's funny the main chest I drop all the semi valuable stuff is starting to lag when I open and deposit into it, haha. Plus I need a whole library to contain all the books I have... atm there is just about 100+ laying on the floor, next to the firepit bc the bookcase broke and only held like 20 anyway lmao.

Then just have all the smithing, enchanting and alchemy stations right close to easily do that









Not sure if such a house exists already in the game, I haven't really gone house shopping in the major cities yet. It might not be to realistic to have a forge in your house but I want one!

We'll see I guess, if I get that caught up in the game that I bust out the mod tools.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I want a good sized home with all of the crafting stations + tons of chests within a few feet. Basically I want to show up from fast travel over-encumbered and be able to get to all necessary loot drop off stations as soon as possible. That's what I like about the Breezehome, its just about 1 shout away (Whirlwind Sprint) from a vendor and from the fast travel spot, so I don't have to walk to far, slowly. It's funny the main chest I drop all the semi valuable stuff is starting to lag when I open and deposit into it, haha. Plus I need a whole library to contain all the books I have... atm there is just about 100+ laying on the floor, next to the firepit bc the bookcase broke and only held like 20 anyway lmao.
> Then just have all the smithing, enchanting and alchemy stations right close to easily do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if such a house exists already in the game, I haven't really gone house shopping in the major cities yet. It might not be to realistic to have a forge in your house but I want one!
> We'll see I guess, if I get that caught up in the game that I bust out the mod tools.


There are mods for that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Brad
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> win him? you mean you drank him under the table? if so and you don't black out then it looks like console time. setstage DA14 5 should work or try resetquest DA14. actually i wonder if it is stuck at the end of the start quest, try setstage DA14START 70 that should end the beginning quest
> 
> 
> spoiler edited. again.


Hello, about the drinking quest again.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hi mate, i went up to the guy and started the drinking contest. I then tried all the commands you told me, all 2 of them. the reset command was not recognised. setstage da14start 70 did nothing and setstageda14 5 said objective complete by winning the contest, but i did not black out. Also Ysolda was dead on my file. I spawned her but the quest still won't work


----------



## whitemencanjump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Supposed to and actually doing it are two separate things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I haven't heard of anyone playing Skyrim on Intel's IGP, but its a slight possibility, even at low resolutions and very low settings you still might barely get a playable frame rate (25-30).
> Maybe, anyone here played skyrim on the IGP?


I tried it with mine (HD 2000) and it was getting less than 30 fps on the loading screen and it wouldn't load after a minute so I shut it off. (1920 x 1080 and low settings) Not sure how the IGP on the laptop compares, but I highly doubt it would be playable.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Supposed to and actually doing it are two separate things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I haven't heard of anyone playing Skyrim on Intel's IGP, but its a slight possibility, even at low resolutions and very low settings you still might barely get a playable frame rate (25-30).
> Maybe, anyone here played skyrim on the IGP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitemencanjump*
> 
> I tried it with mine (HD 2000) and it was getting less than 30 fps on the loading screen and it wouldn't load after a minute so I shut it off. (1920 x 1080 and low settings) Not sure how the IGP on the laptop compares, but I highly doubt it would be playable.


There's no way this game could even be remotely fun on an IGP... I was using my dedicated laptop card and was getting ~25 fps at completely low settings, with a draw-distance on objects at about 5 feet from my character. That was at 1440x900, I think I might have tried 1280x800


----------



## Refreshment

Question, maybe some of you guys know.

I have made some .ini tweaks to the game and set the files to read only. Steam updated to 1.4 but i havent run the game. So should i set .ini to allow getting written?

Also i should remove skyboost. Correct?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> Question, maybe some of you guys know.
> I have made some .ini tweaks to the game and set the files to read only. Steam updated to 1.4 but i havent run the game. So should i set .ini to allow getting written?
> Also i should remove skyboost. Correct?


Leave the ini's as read only and remove skyboost.


----------



## Refreshment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Leave the ini's as read only and remove skyboost.


Thanks for the advice Bradley. Will see how it goes


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> Thanks for the advice Bradley. Will see how it goes


No problem and good luck.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> Question, maybe some of you guys know.
> I have made some .ini tweaks to the game and set the files to read only. Steam updated to 1.4 but i havent run the game. So should i set .ini to allow getting written?
> Also i should remove skyboost. Correct?


Good news is that once the Creation Kit comes out and the Steam Workshop is in place, we can package our Custom .ini's like Mods and enable different configs at will with a click of a button. We can store multiple configs so that you can use different settings based on how many mods you have installed or for when you are testing. Can someone say easy backups!?!?! I'm so stoked for the CK to come out.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Well is there a res like 800x600 and lowest settings? Since it should be able to play somehow on that res. When I play Crysis 2 I play on 800x600 so I get the most FPS and I usualy get around 15 to 30 at most sometimes higher depends on area. But I assumed that this new game will play at 800x600 and at lowest settings like Crysis 2. If I had the res 1366x768 then yes it will be laggy. But at 800x600 it is playable for Crysis 2 to me.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Of cource I' am using Intel's latest drivers and not Sonys since Intel is more updated and gets alot better FPS on my games. I have gotten depending on game 5 to 10 more FPS than before.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Well is there a res like 800x600 and lowest settings? Since it should be able to play somehow on that res. When I play Crysis 2 I play on 800x600 so I get the most FPS and I usualy get around 15 to 30 at most sometimes higher depends on area. But I assumed that this new game will play at 800x600 and at lowest settings like Crysis 2. If I had the res 1366x768 then yes it will be laggy. But at 800x600 it is playable for Crysis 2 to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Of cource I' am using Intel's latest drivers and not Sonys since Intel is more updated and gets alot better FPS on my games. I have gotten depending on game 5 to 10 more FPS than before.


It might work if you drop the res that low.

Personally, I can't go below 1280 x 720. Due to my gpu, I have to play at that res and ultra low settings (except for textures, go figure) on every game I play (mostly dx9 games). I have skyrim for the xbox because of this







. I'll probably buy it for the computer after I upgrade. Give it a buy, if your laptop can't handle it; you'll eventually have a more powerful machine to play on.


----------



## steelbom

I'm happy with the 1.4 beta. I'm running the game on High now, and I'm getting 22-30 FPS outside, which is improved over what it was prior if my memory serves me correctly. I need a new iMac


----------



## Asininity

I've been rather pleased with the new update except for occasional freezing loading screens.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I've been rather pleased with the new update except for occasional freezing loading screens.


I get that and since the latest beta patch (1.4.21 I think I saw someone say) I've been getting CTDs in Skyrim at random intervals. I have no idea what it is that is causing it. I don't get any artifacts or stutters before it happens, it's completely out-of-the-blue when it happens. I've tried disabling mods to find out if that's a problem, but this takes too long to occur (usually 30-35 minutes of playing before it happens) for me to want to take the time to troubleshoot _every_ mod I have installed (like 20 ESPs, and another few dozen texture packs).

Does Skyrim create a crash log anywhere?

Also, my GPU isn't experiencing any temperature problems, never breaks 60C if I remember correctly, and I haven't added any extra OC to the factory overclock. It just started happening with the latest beta patch (we've had 3 now right?) the first 2 beta patches didn't cause problems, but whatever this latest one did, is.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone want to upload a save of there so I can have it? Got a new HDD and forgot to back up








Dont feel like restarting.. Thx


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone want to upload a save of there so I can have it? Got a new HDD and forgot to back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont feel like restarting.. Thx


might as well just use the console to cheat through the game, seems kind of pointless to use someone Else's save game but if thats what you want i'd try looking on skyrim nexus


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> might as well just use the console to cheat through the game, seems kind of pointless to use someone Else's save game but if thats what you want i'd try looking on skyrim nexus


console cheat?? wtAHH there is a console?








thx btw


----------



## Demented

So with the newly updated Skyrim, TESVAL.dll should be removed right? And even though there is an updated version of skse, while it can stay in the folders, we can't launch with the skse_loader.exe, right?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> So with the newly updated Skyrim, TESVAL.dll should be removed right? And even though there is an updated version of skse, while it can stay in the folders, we can't launch with the skse_loader.exe, right?


Ditch all skyboost and TESVAL for now until they release something for this version.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Ditch all skyboost and TESVAL for now until they release something for this version.


Good thing I've been playing single monitor, since the widescreen fix hasn't been updated.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> So with the newly updated Skyrim, TESVAL.dll should be removed right? And even though there is an updated version of skse, while it can stay in the folders, we can't launch with the skse_loader.exe, right?


Hmm, I tried launching just through Steam like normal rather than using the skse_loader.exe, and while SkyUI reports an error accessing SKSE (since I didn't launch with it), everything still ran fine with the UI from what I could tell... and I didn't crash at all in about 1 1/2 hours of gameplay. I think SKSE may have been the cause of my crashes.


----------



## TFL Replica

I noticed before that Tesval had less input lag than skyboost. Now with the new patch I feel like the input lag is similar to skyboost. Is this due to the increase in queued frames? I should probably use an fps limiter in addition to vsync like everyone else.


----------



## Niko-Time

Steam auto-updated the new patch and now it crashes when I click continue. Played it for about 20 minutes (post-patch) and crashed, then 10 minutes and crashed and now its straight away when I click continue. Anyone got any tips? Everything is all stock for me.


----------



## pepejovi

Has anyone tried this mod? it seems pretty cool...


----------



## Swiftes

Wow going from my Unlock x4 630 @ 3.2Ghz - to a 1055T @ 3.5Ghz and the new game update, is incredible! I am maxed out with 4xAA, numerous mods and the Inject FXAA Colour mod, FPS is great everywhere


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Has anyone tried this mod? it seems pretty cool...


It is really fun and things can get hectic really fast. There will also be events that annoy the hell out of you, such as killing a dragon and 2 bears and then having Thalmor gank you behind with no health.


----------



## Gunderman456

For me, with patch 1.4, I now get the occasional in game pop-up window with reported code errors. Did not have that problem before and with the game using Steam, it's never a simple thing to roll back to a previous patch.

The more Bethesda patches the more they equally break the game it seems.

It's so frustrating that it's a Steam game and your hands are literally tied.

This will be the 1st and last game I get that forces you to use Steam.

The only way I'll ever buy the next Elder Scrolls game is if the boxed copy is not on Steam and as Game of the Year "we have ironed out the bugs" Edition. I'm tired of patching the game to have something else go wrong, put the game aside for the next patch only to realize that there are new bugs, rinse repeat...


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> For me, with patch 1.4, I now get the occasional in game pop-up window with reported code errors. Did not have that problem before and with the game using Steam, it's never a simple thing to roll back to a previous patch.
> The more Bethesda patches the more they equally break the game it seems.
> It's so frustrating that it's a Steam game and your hands are literally tied.
> This will be the 1st and last game I get that forces you to use Steam.
> The only way I'll ever buy the next Elder Scrolls game is if the boxed copy is not on Steam and as Game of the Year "we have ironed out the bugs" Edition. I'm tired of patching the game to have something else go wrong, put the game aside for the next patch only to realize that there are new bugs, rinse repeat...


This is why I purchased the game, but use a copy "obtained" elsewhere. I am in control of which version I am running.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> For me, with patch 1.4, I now get the occasional in game pop-up window with reported code errors. Did not have that problem before and with the game using Steam, it's never a simple thing to roll back to a previous patch.
> The more Bethesda patches the more they equally break the game it seems.
> It's so frustrating that it's a Steam game and your hands are literally tied.
> This will be the 1st and last game I get that forces you to use Steam.
> The only way I'll ever buy the next Elder Scrolls game is if the boxed copy is not on Steam and as Game of the Year "we have ironed out the bugs" Edition. I'm tired of patching the game to have something else go wrong, put the game aside for the next patch only to realize that there are new bugs, rinse repeat...


The game has bugs for sure (Bethesda sucks at programming), but very, very few CTD's for me after the native LAA patch. Where do your CTD's typically occur? You may need to reinstall/update DirectX, 2010 C++ redist (both versions), and Catalyst drivers. You may also need to turn off mods or use new ini files in case there is something corrupt going on there.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The game has bugs for sure (Bethesda sucks at programming), but very, very few CTD's for me after the native LAA patch. Where do your CTD's typically occur? You may need to reinstall/update DirectX, 2010 C++ redist (both versions), and Catalyst drivers. You may also need to turn off mods or use new ini files in case there is something corrupt going on there.


I don't CTD (Crash to Desktop), I just get error coded messages now after 1.4 patch but the game keeps running. Not sure if these code messages are due to in game corruption somehow.

Anyway, bugs like "Collect bounty from Skald" are still there for me even after the quest is done and I've collected the bounty. And I still resort to the console to fix outstanding bugs, but the console can't fix everything.

The game has no mods installed and the only ini tweeks have to do with vsynk and the mouse.


----------



## Mach 5

So this is my first play since the 1.4 patch was downloaded, currently doing the college of winterhold stuff. I took down an elder dragon just outside the college, no problem, everything seems normal.

I then fast travelled to a quest location (im trying to keep this spoiler free) near one of those mountains with the dragons at the top, one that I had already cleared. I noticed a dragon flying around, so I figured it must be another elder, but no, it was just called "dragon" and after I killed it, I didnt absorb its soul:



Anyone else had anything like this?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Has anyone tried this mod? it seems pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> It is really fun and things can get hectic really fast. There will also be events that annoy the hell out of you, such as killing a dragon and 2 bears and then having Thalmor gank you behind with no health.
Click to expand...

Yea I'm using it, not the hardest one, though. Just the Dark Rainbow I think it is? Yesterday I was playing and heard some stuff happening and a trio of Vigilant of Stendarr were being attacked by bandits randomly, and later on, came across a Stormcloak vs Imperial battle (like a 4v4). Dragons are spawning and stuff, but none of them fight me







I try to get their attention and they ignore me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Steam auto-updated the new patch and now it crashes when I click continue. Played it for about 20 minutes (post-patch) and crashed, then 10 minutes and crashed and now its straight away when I click continue. Anyone got any tips? Everything is all stock for me.


Crashing straight-away when clicking continue sounds like a corrupted save file I think, try loading a save that isn't the most recent (like the 3rd Auto-Save or a quicksave or something). That's the only thing I can think of. I'm not a veteran of Bethesda RPGs so I don't know what kind of things happen from time to time.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> So this is my first play since the 1.4 patch was downloaded, currently doing the college of winterhold stuff. I took down an elder dragon just outside the college, no problem, everything seems normal.
> I then fast travelled to a quest location (im trying to keep this spoiler free) near one of those mountains with the dragons at the top, one that I had already cleared. I noticed a dragon flying around, so I figured it must be another elder, but no, it was just called "dragon" and after I killed it, I didnt absorb its soul:
> 
> Anyone else had anything like this?


Yes, same thing as well happened to me after 1.4 patch where I killed a dragon, and while I was able to loot the body, I did not get the soul.

Additionally, when I went to Winterhold the front gate was locked. I could not get in, it says I require a Key. For Pete's sake I'm ArchMage of the place. I stopped playing out of frustration and thanked Beth for yet another crap patch.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea I'm using it, not the hardest one, though. Just the Dark Rainbow I think it is? Yesterday I was playing and heard some stuff happening and a trio of Vigilant of Stendarr were being attacked by bandits randomly, and later on, came across a Stormcloak vs Imperial battle (like a 4v4). Dragons are spawning and stuff, but none of them fight me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to get their attention and they ignore me.
> Crashing straight-away when clicking continue sounds like a corrupted save file I think, try loading a save that isn't the most recent (like the 3rd Auto-Save or a quicksave or something). That's the only thing I can think of. I'm not a veteran of Bethesday RPGs so I don't know what kind of things happen from time to time.


Thanks, shall give it a go, although it has meant I am playing BF3 again


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> So this is my first play since the 1.4 patch was downloaded, currently doing the college of winterhold stuff. I took down an elder dragon just outside the college, no problem, everything seems normal.
> I then fast travelled to a quest location (im trying to keep this spoiler free) near one of those mountains with the dragons at the top, one that I had already cleared. I noticed a dragon flying around, so I figured it must be another elder, but no, it was just called "dragon" and after I killed it, I didnt absorb its soul:
> 
> Anyone else had anything like this?


Dead dragon corpses (skeletal and flesh) have littered Skyrim since the beginning of time.







One of the patch supposedly fixed it, but every now and then I still see one fall out of the sky.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Has anyone tried this mod? it seems pretty cool...
> 
> 
> 
> It is really fun and things can get hectic really fast. There will also be events that annoy the hell out of you, such as killing a dragon and 2 bears and then having Thalmor gank you behind with no health.
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any real huge or amazing battles yet while running that mod. I've seen a couple werewolves vs something else. There is this one spot where an Electromancer and a Horse start battling, seen it twice so far. LOL that horse gets owned in like 2 shots, and the electromancer can 2 hit me also, so I gotta use some alternative tactics.









Maybe I need to install the harder version to see the bigger battles, or just travel around more..


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

anyone here has a texture flickering issue with the new AMD drivers? 12.1 to be exact?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Steam auto-updated the new patch and now it crashes when I click continue. Played it for about 20 minutes (post-patch) and crashed, then 10 minutes and crashed and now its straight away when I click continue. Anyone got any tips? Everything is all stock for me.


Yes, my last save crashed when I clicked Continue.

Here's the funny thing though, when I manually loaded that save with the Load button, it didn't crash. I then saved over it with a new save and now the Continue button does not crash.


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone help me get this mod to work because i can't seem to remove the seam on the neck. (And the legs if i wear HQ nocturnal robes).

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dead dragon corpses (skeletal and flesh) have littered Skyrim since the beginning of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the patch supposedly fixed it, but every now and then I still see one fall out of the sky.


Well it didnt really fall out of the sky, it just attacked me when I got closer, I killed it, looted it, but got no soul from it. I have just encountered another elder dragon and was able to capture that soul, so im not too bothered.

On a separate note, im really only just starting to realise how many locations there are in this game, im level 43 and have only just bothered to look around north of winterhold as I could move that far in the map, and assumed I could walk there. Yes, I can walk there, yes, there is loads more stuff up there to explore.

Im never going to "finish" this game, not in a million years.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can someone help me get this mod to work because i can't seem to remove the seam on the neck. (And the legs if i wear HQ nocturnal robes).
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2666


You need to download the "Calientes Body Feet HEAD and Hands --CBBE-- v0-2-1" file or the SLIM version if you have that. It is in the Old versions. That cleared up the ugly neck seam for me at least. As far as the legs go, I don't know.

Edit: Did you try the "CBBE v0-2 hip texture compatability pack for Curvy" update that he posted? Apparently it includes a neck-seam correction for v3 of the mod. Obviously get the Slim version if you have the Slim version of the mod.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Well it didnt really fall out of the sky, it just attacked me when I got closer, I killed it, looted it, but got no soul from it. I have just encountered another elder dragon and was able to capture that soul, so im not too bothered.
> On a separate note, im really only just starting to realise how many locations there are in this game, im level 43 and have only just bothered to look around north of winterhold as I could move that far in the map, and assumed I could walk there. Yes, I can walk there, yes, there is loads more stuff up there to explore.
> Im never going to "finish" this game, not in a million years.


Yep, I've fought a normal dragon and didn't get any soul. Thought it was odd.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I get that and since the latest beta patch (1.4.21 I think I saw someone say) I've been getting CTDs in Skyrim at random intervals. I have no idea what it is that is causing it. I don't get any artifacts or stutters before it happens, it's completely out-of-the-blue when it happens. I've tried disabling mods to find out if that's a problem, but this takes too long to occur (usually 30-35 minutes of playing before it happens) for me to want to take the time to troubleshoot _every_ mod I have installed (like 20 ESPs, and another few dozen texture packs).
> Does Skyrim create a crash log anywhere?
> Also, my GPU isn't experiencing any temperature problems, never breaks 60C if I remember correctly, and I haven't added any extra OC to the factory overclock. It just started happening with the latest beta patch (we've had 3 now right?) the first 2 beta patches didn't cause problems, but whatever this latest one did, is.


I don't believe Skyrim keeps a crash log anywhere, sometimes (not often, in my experience) when Skyrim crashes there will be a error report (through Windows error reporting) but I've never really found them useful. Skyrim just crashes and that's that more often than not. I don't think it's from mods, I've turned off all my mods and I'm still getting the eternal load screens and the occasional crash to desktop. I think it's just something with the patch.

I believe I have the newest patch (I'd have to check, not anywhere that computer right now though) and all I've had are the eternal load screens. If I go above (I think) 800MHz core clock and/or (I think) 1000MHz memory clock the game just crashes (I have a AMD 6970). I'm not even able to use my GPU fully. I can't even use the factory overclock either. No inkling why, but hopefully those problems will be fixed soon enough.

I think we're just going to have to wait.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> You need to download the "Calientes Body Feet HEAD and Hands --CBBE-- v0-2-1" file or the SLIM version if you have that. It is in the Old versions. That cleared up the ugly neck seam for me at least. As far as the legs go, I don't know.
> Edit: Did you try the "CBBE v0-2 hip texture compatability pack for Curvy" update that he posted? Apparently it includes a neck-seam correction for v3 of the mod. Obviously get the Slim version if you have the Slim version of the mod.


wow this reduced the seam to almost zero! Thanks every so much...
However......erm.....the seam for my hards are really bad for some reason lol. Any idea?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> wow this reduced the seam to almost zero! Thanks every so much...
> However......erm.....the seam for my hards are really bad for some reason lol. Any idea?


Your.......hards? Or hands?

Hards (I'm gonna take a shot in the dark what that means), I have no idea how to fix haha. The hands however you can try out the "Calientes Body Feet and Hands --CBBE-- v0-2-1" and see if that works, it is located in the Old versions section. That's what I have to use to solve it on my setup. I'm using v2.1 at the moment since most of the texture and mesh mods I'm using are specifically for the v2 body mesh. Hope it helps


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> wow this reduced the seam to almost zero! Thanks every so much...
> However......erm.....the seam for my hards are really bad for some reason lol. Any idea?


If you downloaded Version 3 of CBBE, there is the neck-seam fix .exe in the folder after you unzip it. It's in the Options>TexBlend folder, just run the TexBlend.exe file. For the hands, make sure you install the default CBBE model first, then whichever version you want on top of it. I didn't read that part when I installed the slim version, and my hands were gross looking (with a hard seam on the wrist). I looked through the read-me and it said to install the default model first, then the version you want, I did that and now the hands are normal. After you install whichever version, run the neck-seam fix and you won't have a seam there either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I don't believe Skyrim keeps a crash log anywhere, sometimes (not often, in my experience) when Skyrim crashes there will be a error report (through Windows error reporting) but I've never really found them useful. Skyrim just crashes and that's that more often than not. I don't think it's from mods, I've turned off all my mods and I'm still getting the eternal load screens and the occasional crash to desktop. I think it's just something with the patch.
> I believe I have the newest patch (I'd have to check, not anywhere that computer right now though) and all I've had are the eternal load screens. If I go above (I think) 800MHz core clock and/or (I think) 1000MHz memory clock the game just crashes (I have a AMD 6970). I'm not even able to use my GPU fully. I can't even use the factory overclock either. No inkling why, but hopefully those problems will be fixed soon enough.
> I think we're just going to have to wait.


I figured out what was the problem - the latest SKSE version (compatible with patch 1.4.21, the latest on Steam). I started running Skyrim through Steam rather than the skse_loader.exe and I haven't crashed yet in about 6 hours of play.


----------



## BradleyW

Well what i did was install CBBE v3, CBBE create body (Default, CBBE), CBBE v3 retex, seam fix.exe (did not work), hips v2 seam fix patch then fix.exe (Worked) but the issue is, i have bad seam near my elbows downwards because the body turns back to barbie lol, except the hands!!!

Any idea why?


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Is there a way to UPDATE the mods from WITHIN Nexus Mod Manager? I see quite a few "yellow triangles" next to many of my mods and they show updated version that are available. How do I update the mods to the latest versions?

I thought I read somewhere that NMM updates the mods automatically but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> Is there a way to UPDATE the mods from WITHIN Nexus Mod Manager? I see quite a few "yellow triangles" next to many of my mods and they show updated version that are available. How do I update the mods to the latest versions?
> I thought I read somewhere that NMM updates the mods automatically but that doesn't seem to be the case.


That's what I was wondering...I know NMM update itself to the latest auto-magic but I never found a way to even check for latest versions. Actually I never even figured out what the yellow triangles mean...my skyrim play time has dropped significantly in recent weeks so I just haven't bothered to try and find it


----------



## modinn

Yellow triangle either stands for that the Mod Manager cannot detect the version of the mod you have installed or that the Latest Version is newer than your current version. Therefore if you click the link highlighted next to the Yellow triangle, it will take you to the page where you can download the newest version. They take these update from the webpage itself, so don't always assume that if you have a mod that is at version 1.0 that 1.0.1 is automatically an update that you need. Most of the time, those are just fixes that the author releases for users that are having problems with the original release.

It is nice to have though if you are wanting to update your mods but don't want to have to search for each mod.

The mod manager doesn't have the ability to auto-update unfortunately. Steam Workshop will however if that is something you are interested in, I won't be using it though...


----------



## grishkathefool

I haven't killed a dragon yet that didn't give me its soul... muwahaha...

Also, there is a new beta SKSE patch 1.4.09.7 available today.
Quote:


> 1.4.9:
> - forced container categorization now configurable via .ini
> add \Data\SKSE\skse.ini containing:
> [Interface]
> EnableContainerCategorization=1
> - possible refcounting fix for scaleform objects
> - cache GFxFunctionHandler objects
> 
> 1.4.8:
> - scaleform ForceContainerCategorization
> - support for runtime 1.4.21.0
> 
> 1.4.7:
> - support for runtime 1.4.20.0


----------



## Gunderman456

For anyone having problems with patch 1.4, and wants to revert to patch 1.3;

1. Make sure your offline in Steam before you start all this.

2. Find your TESV.exe, right click on the .exe, go into properties, chose previous version tab, copy then paste the previous version (1.3.10) to desktop and replace the TESV.exe in your game folder with the previous version one.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I don't believe Skyrim keeps a crash log anywhere, sometimes (not often, in my experience) when Skyrim crashes there will be a error report (through Windows error reporting) but I've never really found them useful. Skyrim just crashes and that's that more often than not. I don't think it's from mods, I've turned off all my mods and I'm still getting the eternal load screens and the occasional crash to desktop. I think it's just something with the patch.
> I believe I have the newest patch (I'd have to check, not anywhere that computer right now though) and all I've had are the eternal load screens. If I go above (I think) 800MHz core clock and/or (I think) 1000MHz memory clock the game just crashes (I have a AMD 6970). I'm not even able to use my GPU fully. I can't even use the factory overclock either. No inkling why, but hopefully those problems will be fixed soon enough.
> I think we're just going to have to wait.


I've posted it before but its worth repeating, you CAN get skyrim to keep a log of everything going on.

In your INI you can enable through papyrus...enablelog or something like that. That will create a folder in your ini/saves folder called logs which will give you the rundown of everything going on, what youll find there will be pretty insightfull actually. You can also enable some other logs/dumps through the console like a texture dump, things like that but I forget the commands of the top of my head. I do know theyre on the UESP:skyrim site though

IT WILL help people who CTD frequently see WHY the game is having a fit


----------



## Arundor

About the dragon soul issue, the problem is that you don't get souls from static spawn points that you've already visited. These are the ones marked with dragon icons on the world map. You get a soul from the first kill, but after the dragon respawns at that location you don't get more. Random encounter dragons, however, should always give souls (in theory).


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I don't believe Skyrim keeps a crash log anywhere, sometimes (not often, in my experience) when Skyrim crashes there will be a error report (through Windows error reporting) but I've never really found them useful. Skyrim just crashes and that's that more often than not. I don't think it's from mods, I've turned off all my mods and I'm still getting the eternal load screens and the occasional crash to desktop. I think it's just something with the patch.
> I believe I have the newest patch (I'd have to check, not anywhere that computer right now though) and all I've had are the eternal load screens. If I go above (I think) 800MHz core clock and/or (I think) 1000MHz memory clock the game just crashes (I have a AMD 6970). I'm not even able to use my GPU fully. I can't even use the factory overclock either. No inkling why, but hopefully those problems will be fixed soon enough.
> I think we're just going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted it before but its worth repeating, you CAN get skyrim to keep a log of everything going on.
> 
> In your INI you can enable through papyrus...enablelog or something like that. That will create a folder in your ini/saves folder called logs which will give you the rundown of everything going on, what youll find there will be pretty insightfull actually. You can also enable some other logs/dumps through the console like a texture dump, things like that but I forget the commands of the top of my head. I do know theyre on the UESP:skyrim site though
> 
> IT WILL help people who CTD frequently see WHY the game is having a fit
Click to expand...

I remember your post a few days ago regarding this. I think it should be stickied.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> About the dragon soul issue, the problem is that you don't get souls from static spawn points that you've already visited. These are the ones marked with dragon icons on the world map. *You get a soul from the first kill, but after the dragon respawns at that location you don't get more.* Random encounter dragons, however, should always give souls (in theory).


Interesting. You would think that, given the story premise, a dragon wouldn't respawn at that site. Rather, the dragon you killed CAN'T respawn as you took it's soul. Therefore, it must be a new dragon that spawned a that site, thus should be able to be reaped....

Silly Bethesda


----------



## grishkathefool

Okay, I read a little about it, but I still don't get it. What is WryeBash? Why does the Wars in Skyrim mod recommend using it?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Okay, I read a little about it, but I still don't get it. What is WryeBash? Why does the Wars in Skyrim mod recommend using it?


Take a look at my sig post to learn about Wrye Bash. I plan on making tutorial videos on it this weekend.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Okay, I read a little about it, but I still don't get it. What is WryeBash? Why does the Wars in Skyrim mod recommend using it?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at my sig post to learn about Wrye Bash. I plan on making tutorial videos on it this weekend.
Click to expand...

Okay, so it's not an Editor, it's a Manager.

So, if I wanted to use Wrye Bash, I would first need to uninstall the mods I already use. Then follow the instructions in hunter's post for using WB to install the mods.

So why would something like Wars in Skyrim suggest using WB?

Also, how do WB and SKSE interact together?


----------



## majin662

Here is the site with a good chunk if not all the console commands. UESP:Skyrim

here is a short version of some of the console commands you can input to get different logs going or values of things etc etc so on

consolecommands.txt 3k .txt file


Some of the logs will be in your main skyrim folder, the log folder will be in your same folder as ini's/saves

Also, if you are feeling very adventurous, you can download Sysinternals Suite Run process manager (task manager on ROIDS!!!) from there you can watch anything and everything with how skyrim uses memory, pagefile, disk, gpu, all of it. You can also right click on TESV.exe while alt tabbed out and select properties and it will show you the threads, strings, performance of the game etc. I like to click strings because while it is a SUPER LONG list, it is totally copy-able, and when you start browsing the raw dump you will see ALL KINDS OF GOODIES to try out and mess up the game with 

Hope that helps anyone who CTD or wants to know more about skyrims goings on in the background


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Here is the site with a good chunk if not all the console commands. UESP:Skyrim
> here is a short version of some of the console commands you can input to get different logs going or values of things etc etc so on
> 
> consolecommands.txt 3k .txt file
> 
> Some of the logs will be in your main skyrim folder, the log folder will be in your same folder as ini's/saves
> Also, if you are feeling very adventurous, you can download Sysinternals Suite Run process manager (task manager on ROIDS!!!) from there you can watch anything and everything with how skyrim uses memory, pagefile, disk, gpu, all of it. You can also right click on TESV.exe while alt tabbed out and select properties and it will show you the threads, strings, performance of the game etc. I like to click strings because while it is a SUPER LONG list, it is totally copy-able, and when you start browsing the raw dump you will see ALL KINDS OF GOODIES to try out and mess up the game with
> Hope that helps anyone who CTD or wants to know more about skyrims goings on in the background


Thanks for the tip. Has it helped you so far to identify any bugs in Skyrim?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Thanks for the tip. Has it helped you so far to identify any bugs in Skyrim?


yeah, actually, it has. When I would view the log of papyrus in the skyrim saves folder, it would show me thousands of entries of a moth trying to call a function of the engine, glitch, freeze the papyrus scripting, and restart. Well a thousand + instances in just a few moments time caused me to crash. Turns out it was an insect in a cell I wasn't even in. Reloaded 101Bugs and it went away. I also lowered my ugrids.

My thinking is this, the reason so many people get CTD's when they raise their ugrids is because while you see beautiful landscape, the engine is eating up your VRAM and on top of that it's rendering stuff you don't even see and applying AI to it. Add onto that fade distances etc and you have a taxed subsystem, all you see is a crash, but look over a log and you'll see all kind of stuff

Also, more recently, the very good mod possessive corpses shows up constantly in the log , i think its that mod anyway I'll have to double check. But basically, the log shows constantly that it's not a compiled script and so it wastes time trying to do what the script asks, freezes, restarts, and starts all over trying to process this bad script

edit* I'm betting that once the creation kit comes out stability is going to go through the roof for people. The modders out there now have done absolute wonders with what they have had available. but once they can work with the same tools as the developers, then the mods and the engine will play way more nicely together


----------



## Shaded War

Just reinstalled Skyrim and was wondering what to do... I have already done every major storyline quest (main story, thieves guild,mages guild, dark brotherhood, daedric shrines, ect...) so I need something new.

I was thinking about doing a mage but I have NEVER done them on any TES game before. Any tips of where to start off? I think Dunmer would be a good race from what the NPCs say in Morrowind, Oblivion, and Skyrim.
Also, I have no idea where to get new spells except from tomes and console codes. Where do I go to learn new ones?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Just reinstalled Skyrim and was wondering what to do... I have already done every major storyline quest (main story, thieves guild,mages guild, dark brotherhood, daedric shrines, ect...) so I need something new.
> I was thinking about doing a mage but I have NEVER done them on any TES game before. Any tips of where to start off? I think Dunmer would be a good race from what the NPCs say in Morrowind, Oblivion, and Skyrim.
> Also, I have no idea where to get new spells except from tomes and console codes. Where do I go to learn new ones?


The Spell Tomes is how you do it. You can either buy them from some traders, or find them in the world.

The High Elves get extra magicka, and a magicka-regeneration boost as their power I believe.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Just reinstalled Skyrim and was wondering what to do... I have already done every major storyline quest (main story, thieves guild,mages guild, dark brotherhood, daedric shrines, ect...) so I need something new.
> I was thinking about doing a mage but I have NEVER done them on any TES game before. Any tips of where to start off? I think Dunmer would be a good race from what the NPCs say in Morrowind, Oblivion, and Skyrim.
> Also, I have no idea where to get new spells except from tomes and console codes. Where do I go to learn new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> The Spell Tomes is how you do it. You can either buy them from some traders, or find them in the world.
> 
> The High Elves get extra magicka, and a magicka-regeneration boost as their power I believe.
Click to expand...

And the availability of higher level spell tomes is keyed to your skill level. So you won't be finding expert and master level destruction tomes unless your destruction level is suitably high. Finding them as treasure doesn't seem to be skill level dependent but rather overall character level dependent. My 52 two-hander with no magic skill over 20 was finding master level destruction tomes once in a while as random loot.



Spoiler: A very MILD spoiler with no real specifics on high level spell tomes.



Also, if you do the mage guild side quests from the experts and masters in their field, at certain levels they will give you a master or expert level quest and it unlocks the high-end spell tome sales through them.


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*


Been posted already.


----------



## steelbom

This is such a great game. I've got just over three hundred hours logged and I'm going through it again. I somewhat wish I could play the Dark Brotherhood quests, but as my character is a good guy I feel obligated to kill her.

Is that questline any good?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Okay, so it's not an Editor, it's a Manager.
> So, if I wanted to use Wrye Bash, I would first need to uninstall the mods I already use. Then follow the instructions in hunter's post for using WB to install the mods.
> So why would something like Wars in Skyrim suggest using WB?
> Also, how do WB and SKSE interact together?


After reading through that mod's readme (I don't have it installed at the moment), I can see why he recommends Wrye Bash. Wrye Bash has Load Order build in, something that NMM can't do automatically nor the Game Launcher can change period. Load Order is very, very important in Bethesda games when it comes to the .ESP files. ESP files usually alter scripts, references, and other FormID lists in the game in order to bring about the mod or change that is wanted/required. When you have two or more ESP files overwriting the same thing, it creates conflicts which can break or glitch your game. Therefore Load Order is needed to balance out the compatibility issues of your Load Order. This is where Wrye Bash comes in.

Wrye Bash has the ability to change the load order of the ESP's in the order that you want them in. Cool no? Well unless you have innate ability to read ESP internals or just know compatibility charts off the top of your head, the Load Order isn't going to help much. This is where BOSS comes in, another mod that he recommended. BOSS has native compatibility with Wrye Bash. If you don't know what BOSS does, it sorts your Load Order into an order that minimizes the conflicts as much as possible. The folks who maintain the Master List for BOSS regularly scan new ESP's and add them to the list after check compatibilities with previous mods. When you open up Wrye Bash, you have the option to just run the BOSS utility and it'll sort your Load Order for you.

Plus, Wrye Bash also gives you the ability to install only the .ESP files you want from a mod so that you don't end up activating multiple versions that change the same thing (e.g. things like a mod that changed gold and it's named "2000Gold.esp","10000Gold.esp", and "20000Gold.esp") Basically whichever is loaded last in the load order is what you see in the game. Plus there have been numerous incidents where NMM doesn't copy over the Strings file into the proper folder, Wrye Bash recognizes Strings folders and almost always places it in the correct place. Which is probably another reason why he recommends it.

Hope this helps!

P.S. SKSE and Wrye Bash are not related. Wrye Bash works completely independent from SKSE since Wrye Bash is just a Mod Manager. You'll still start the game by launching skse_loader.exe.

Edit: Like I said if you're interested in seeing what Wrye Bash does and maybe want to install or check it out, wait for my Tutorial video series I'm making this weekend. I'm making it in preparation of the Creation Kit for all of the .ESP's were gonna get bombarded with.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> After reading through that mod's readme (I don't have it installed at the moment), I can see why he recommends Wrye Bash. Wrye Bash has Load Order build in, something that NMM can't do automatically nor the Game Launcher can change period. Load Order is very, very important in Bethesda games when it comes to the .ESP files. ESP files usually alter scripts, references, and other FormID lists in the game in order to bring about the mod or change that is wanted/required. When you have two or more ESP files overwriting the same thing, it creates conflicts which can break or glitch your game. Therefore Load Order is needed to balance out the compatibility issues of your Load Order. This is where Wrye Bash comes in.
> Wrye Bash has the ability to change the load order of the ESP's in the order that you want them in. Cool no? Well unless you have innate ability to read ESP internals or just know compatibility charts off the top of your head, the Load Order isn't going to help much. This is where BOSS comes in, another mod that he recommended. BOSS has native compatibility with Wrye Bash. If you don't know what BOSS does, it sorts your Load Order into an order that minimizes the conflicts as much as possible. The folks who maintain the Master List for BOSS regularly scan new ESP's and add them to the list after check compatibilities with previous mods. When you open up Wrye Bash, you have the option to just run the BOSS utility and it'll sort your Load Order for you.
> Plus, Wrye Bash also gives you the ability to install only the .ESP files you want from a mod so that you don't end up activating multiple versions that change the same thing (e.g. things like a mod that changed gold and it's named "2000Gold.esp","10000Gold.esp", and "20000Gold.esp") Basically whichever is loaded last in the load order is what you see in the game. Plus there have been numerous incidents where NMM doesn't copy over the Strings file into the proper folder, Wrye Bash recognizes Strings folders and almost always places it in the correct place. Which is probably another reason why he recommends it.
> Hope this helps!
> P.S. SKSE and Wrye Bash are not related. Wrye Bash works completely independent from SKSE since Wrye Bash is just a Mod Manager. You'll still start the game by launching skse_loader.exe.
> Edit: Like I said if you're interested in seeing what Wrye Bash does and maybe want to install or check it out, wait for my Tutorial video series I'm making this weekend. I'm making it in preparation of the Creation Kit for all of the .ESP's were gonna get bombarded with.


NMM can change load order as well. Plugin Tab, just select, and choose whether you want to move it up, or down. You can also individually select which ESP files you want to use.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> NMM can change load order as well. Plugin Tab, just select, and choose whether you want to move it up, or down. You can also individually select which ESP files you want to use.


I noted that when I edited the post, but thanks for the clarification. I forgot that you could manually change the load order, but who honestly wants to do that when BOSS does it automatically?







Also when I was talking about individually selecting ESP files to use, I was talking about at Installation. For instance if the archive contains 3 ESP's, you can "AT INSTALLATION" choose which of those 3 to install so that you don't have all 3 in your Plugin's tab like you would with NMM. Thus making it a lot more clean and organized.

Example pic:


----------



## Milamber

So is this good or bad thing? I have no idea what I'm really doing! Has it re-ordered my mods for me?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So is this good or bad thing? I have no idea what I'm really doing! Has it re-ordered my mods for me?


Are you using Wrye Bash? If you are the moment you bring your Wrye Bash window to full focus again (top level), the load order in your Mod tab should completely rearrange.

If you aren't using Wrye Bash, then don't expect the Load Order to be changed in NMM as I don't think it supports BOSS reordering it. You can check in the Skyrim Launcher to see if it has reordered it though, it may have done it there too.

Edit: If you are using NMM, I guess you could manually adjust the load order in the Plugin tab according to the list you get back from BOSS.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Are you using Wrye Bash? If you are the moment you bring your Wrye Bash window to full focus again (top level), the load order in your Mod tab should completely rearrange.
> If you aren't using Wrye Bash, then don't expect the Load Order to be changed in NMM as I don't think it supports BOSS reordering it. You can check in the Skyrim Launcher to see if it has reordered it though, it may have done it there too.


Nope, not using Wyre Bash. I guess if I did, i would have to reinstall all my mods again?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nope, not using Wyre Bash. I guess if I did, i would have to reinstall all my mods again?


You can reorder your Plugin's manually and just go by what the BOSS log told you. The pic you showed look like nothing went wrong, so just sort your ESP's in that order and you should be good to go.

As far as using Wrye Bash, there's a 80% chance that you don't have to reinstall your mods so long as you put the Installer packages in the same order as you installed them in NMM. Sometimes it doesn't work, most times it does. It all depends on if the CRC's match up and if you have to Anneal at all.


----------



## modinn

CK won't be released until next week. Plus learning that Papyrus (the new scripting language) is a lot more like Ruby/Python and not Javascript as the rumor had been for the past 3 months, it looks like I'm learning a new language this weekend.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> it looks like I'm learning a new language this weekend.


Same... always fun









Just checked my Skyrim folder bandwidth stats and it says...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CK won't be released until next week. Plus learning that Papyrus (the new scripting language) is a lot more like Ruby/Python and not Javascript as the rumor had been for the past 3 months, it looks like I'm learning a new language this weekend.


Wait, what is Papyrus used for in Skyrim again? I haven't been following the modding scene in Skyrim...


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Wait, what is Papyrus used for in Skyrim again? I haven't been following the modding scene in Skyrim...


Papyrus is an internal scripting language for the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> This is such a great game. I've got just over three hundred hours logged and I'm going through it again. I somewhat wish I could play the Dark Brotherhood quests, but as my character is a good guy I feel obligated to kill her.
> Is that questline any good?


The DB faction quest line is a great one, especially if you are aiming for that perfect kill. The rewards alone make it worth it. That said, you can always kill them as well.


----------



## majin662

Any of you experienced modders out there have an idea of how difficult it is going to be to create mods with the ck? I ask because id lovero start contributing to the community but im nervous to waste hours and hours and not be anywhere

Id love to do a debuff buff timer(sure others would to)

Id also love to do an archery kill cam

Basically anything with archery or making the ui more rpg-ish without making it final fantasyish


----------



## Milamber

I have no idea to be honest, I'm learning Ruby this weekend since CK modding will be utilising that instead of java which was the language we all assumed it would use









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## croy

hey guys i know this is off topic. but how do i force vsync off in catalyst/skyrim? thanks


----------



## Scorpion49

Anybody playing at 120hz notice any improvement with 1.4? Or still all buggy?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys i know this is off topic. but how do i force vsync off in catalyst/skyrim? thanks


I did it in skyrim ini file

iPresentInterval=0

Put this in for the display category


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have no idea to be honest, I'm learning Ruby this weekend since CK modding will be utilising that instead of java which was the language we all assumed it would use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


At the risk of being over-the-top padantic about it Java and JavaScript are not the same thing. Sorry for the overly padentacity (that's a word, right?) but mixing them up tends to drive me crazy.


----------



## Spacedinvader

pedantic. and no, not a word


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I did it in skyrim ini file
> iPresentInterval=0
> Put this in for the display category


thanks. but it says access is denied


----------



## modinn

For those who've been eagerly waiting for a new Script Dragon release, AlexanderBlade just posted a 1.4.21 compatible version on his website. Check it out! For those of you who don't know what Script Dragon is, it's a mod like SKSE that works independently from SKSE. Included with the ScriptDragon installation is a Horse Spawner utility that allows you to spawn a horse at will without having to remember any fancy console commands, just hit the Home key and a horse will be spawned at your location.

Also, my favorite included plugin for Script Dragon is the change Weather plugin. Basically it allows you to scroll through all of the different weather options for the game by just pressing the PageUp and PageDown keys. I used this whenever I made my original Sig album for Skyrim ENB. It's really helpful to change the weather when you're being mobbed by a gang of thieves and you can't see anything because of the thick fog. It's saved my a$$ several times before. Also, if you do change the weather manually the weather will stay that way for 24 game hours before resetting to whatever the game chooses, or you can sleep in a bed to speed up the process









To install, go to AlexanderBlade's website and download the ScriptDragon_1.4.21.0.zip file.

Extract it and from the "bin" folder, copy dinput8.dll and ScriptDragon.dll into the root Skyrim folder. Next, create a new folder in the root folder and name it "asi" without the quotes. Open that folder and then copy the remaining files in "bin" into the newly created "asi" folder. And that's it! It should run whenever you start up the game.

If the game gives you an error that you aren't running a supported version of the game, it's probably because you aren't running the latest version of the Beta patch.

Cheers to anyone who uses this! And PM me if you have problems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> thanks. but it says access is denied


Make sure you do not have the file set to read-only to stop launcher from editing it.


----------



## wirefox

Hi all I use a trackman mouse... yeah I know ... been using for at least a decade for work and play ... and I run into a lot of games that require the "wheel" functions...

e.g. for skyrim to zoom into maps it requires a wheel... I can only go world and local view.

Is there a key bind or anything?

I tried to find and couldn't really ...I've tricked a couple key board buttons to scroll up and down but only works in browsers three lines down or up at a time...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> Hi all I use a trackman mouse... yeah I know ... been using for at least a decade for work and play ... and I run into a lot of games that require the "wheel" functions...
> e.g. for skyrim to zoom into maps it requires a wheel... I can only go world and local view.
> Is there a key bind or anything?
> I tried to find and couldn't really ...I've tricked a couple key board buttons to scroll up and down but only works in browsers three lines down or up at a time...


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5245

You can try this.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> pedantic. and no, not a word


I admire your pedantacity in pointing this out.







(yes, this is my last comment on it)


----------



## phinexswarm71

unfortunately i took a break of this time crunching machine.
i realized that missions involving map with go kill that guy or another are meaningless to me
in the other hand joining the stormclock was quite massacre and fun with following narrative i have came to thought
that for time quallity time i can check on skyrim wikia on which missions cities are fits me


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> This is such a great game. I've got just over three hundred hours logged and I'm going through it again. I somewhat wish I could play the Dark Brotherhood quests, but as my character is a good guy I feel obligated to kill her.
> Is that questline any good?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you mean Astrid(or asturd?







), the questline is great, you get to kill the emperor of tamriel.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> This is such a great game. I've got just over three hundred hours logged and I'm going through it again. I somewhat wish I could play the Dark Brotherhood quests, but as my character is a good guy I feel obligated to kill her.
> Is that questline any good?
> 
> 
> 
> you mean Astrid(or asturd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the questline is great, you get to kill the emperor of tamriel.
Click to expand...

Funny that. Once I found out that that was what I was going to have to do, I put the quest on the back burner. I figure that I will kill him after I have done absolutely everything else!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> you mean Astrid(or asturd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the questline is great, you get to kill the emperor of tamrie
> 
> 
> l.


Spoilers, my friend!









On that note,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I felt bad for killing the emperor. He took his death like a boss, completely unlike the other filthy NPC's that beg for their lives right before I put them down. I would say that Shadowmere makes the entire quest line worth it though.


----------



## pepejovi

Dark Brohood endgame spoilers v


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I would have liked to work for the emperor, rather than kill him. What do you guys use the shadowmere for anyway? i have like 95% of the map revealed, so i can quick travel anywhere i want..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Dark Brohood endgame spoilers v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I would have liked to work for the emperor, rather than kill him. What do you guys use the shadowmere for anyway? i have like 95% of the map revealed, so i can quick travel anywhere i want..


- Killing things (he is tagged as essential)
- Exploring
- Climbing steep slopes


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Killing things (he is tagged as essential)
> - Exploring
> - Climbing steep slopes


Spoilered just to be safe v


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



..Huh. I guess the steep hill part could be useful to me, as my summoned dremora lord usually takes care of pesky monsters


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Spoilers, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I felt bad for killing the emperor. He took his death like a boss, completely unlike the other filthy NPC's that beg for their lives right before I put them down. I would say that Shadowmere makes the entire quest line worth it though.


OH GOD!! I forgot about the spoilers.

also, I'm getting texture flickering in skyrim after I updated to 12.1, anyone else has this problem?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Spoilers, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I felt bad for killing the emperor. He took his death like a boss, completely unlike the other filthy NPC's that beg for their lives right before I put them down. I would say that Shadowmere makes the entire quest line worth it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH GOD!! I forgot about the spoilers.
> 
> also, I'm getting texture flickering in skyrim after I updated to 12.1, anyone else has this problem?
Click to expand...

I haven't had any problems with texture flickering.



Spoiler: HEAVY Spoiler regarding the previously discussed quest line:



When I woke up kidnapped by Astrid, I was so angry at her for manipulating me that I killed her instead of making a choice between one of the three victims. I time-slowed, did three greatsword power attacks, and the third one cut off her head. I looted all of her custom stealth armor (which is different from what you get if you join them) and disenchanted quite a bit of it. Then I got the quest to wipe out the Dark Brotherhood and loot their lair, which I did happily. The only thing that was annoying about this, was that even though I was a Stormcloak and the civil war had progressed to the point where I was ready to assault Solitude and murder General Tullius (sp?), the Nord Stormcloak guards in Windhelm still told me to go to Solitude and report the matter to the Imperial Captain...

That's very shoddy quest programming there, as if you're a powerful Stormcloak rebel, they should offer you a Stormcloak who's willing to get the password to the Brotherhood sanctum and such.

I don't mind missing out on all of the assassin missions. I felt much happier killing the mean old woman at the orphanage and then killing Astrid and wiping out all of her Dark Brotherhood idiots.

What was interesting, was that I failed the "repair the wagon wheel" quest for that jester guy as soon as I killed Astrid, so I did some digging and found out that the Jester guy was part of the Dark Brotherhood. Hehe.

Given my experience with the Horse named Frost, which I kept for myself, I wasn't interested in Shadowmere. On my second game playthrough I opted never to get a horse and also to only fast-travel when I could get to a city that had a carriage ride available. I enjoyed the game much more this way, without the silly physics defying aggro magnet moronic horse that charges 3 giants and 2 mammoths just because a bandit shot an arrow at me from their direction...


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok, so I can safely say it has gotten worse with 120hz refresh rate with the new patch. I started a new game and the horse carts flipped over in the opening sequence. Was pretty funny until the game crashed because it didn't like the horse carts driving along upside down.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, so I can safely say it has gotten worse with 120hz refresh rate with the new patch. I started a new game and the horse carts flipped over in the opening sequence. Was pretty funny until the game crashed because it didn't like the horse carts driving along upside down.


I don't follow, are you suggesting your LCD refresh rate is manipulating game code?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Is Skyrim ignoring anyone's shadow changes after the new patch? I noticed the new "Ultra" pre-set has it at 4096 instead of the extremely low-resolution setting it was before. But now it's ignoring the iBlurDeferredShadowMask=XX setting and my shadows are still blocky as hell. Does anyone have a recommendation to fix it? Or maybe a FXAA fix maybe?


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I don't follow, are you suggesting your LCD refresh rate is manipulating game code?


While I can't speak for him I remember having some framerate issues with some games years ago (2006 to be exact) after I upgraded from a CRT to a LCD. I know it's not as drastic as say, affecting the actual game code but I wouldn't say he's lying...just yet at-least lol.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I don't follow, are you suggesting your LCD refresh rate is manipulating game code?


The game is normally set up to run a max of 60fps, disabling vsync screws with its scripting and physics. Running at double that rate causes lots of weird things to happen, for example when you enter a room all the junk cluttering tables will go flying off, or you can't get past certain quests because the AI will not trigger. The other really annoying trait is it will think you are under water int he middle of a field sometimes.


----------



## modinn

His monitor's refresh rate doesn't directly affect the game's physics code. But as Scorpion49 and Marvin both pointed out, if your monitor supports 120HZ and that's what your graphics card is set to refresh at, then the monitor probably has indirectly caused the game to want to play at 120HZ. I think that 60 fps is the default refresh rate anyways no matter what, from what I could tell. But the patch may have changed it.

@Scorpion49 If it is really that bad, try setting iPresentInterval = 2 (it makes it a 2:1 monitor:game refresh ratio) in your config file and see if that helps it. Let me know if it works


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> His monitor's refresh rate doesn't directly affect the game's physics code. But as Scorpion49 and Marvin both pointed out, if your monitor supports 120HZ and that's what your graphics card is set to refresh at, then the monitor probably has indirectly caused the game to want to play at 120HZ. I think that 60 fps is the default refresh rate anyways no matter what, from what I could tell. But the patch may have changed it.
> @Scorpion49 If it is really that bad, try setting iPresentInterval = 2 (it makes it a 2:1 monitor:game refresh ratio) in your config file and see if that helps it. Let me know if it works


Changing the interval doesn't help much. Forcing vsync off can alleviate some problems but then the games timing gets crazy and quests may be bugged out because it may be night when it thinks it should be day. The game has serious difficulty if the FPS goes over 60, its a well known problem. I can solve it simply by changing my refresh rate to 60hz at the desktop to play but I wish it did work properly, it is so smooth locked at 120fps.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Changing the interval doesn't help much. Forcing vsync off can alleviate some problems but then the games timing gets crazy and quests may be bugged out because it may be night when it thinks it should be day. The game has serious difficulty if the FPS goes over 60, its a well known problem. I can solve it simply by changing my refresh rate to 60hz at the desktop to play but I wish it did work properly, it is so smooth locked at 120fps.


It's the Havok engine that is messing up when you force vsync off, pretty well known issue. One of the latest beta patches was supposed to have fixed it. Maybe report it to Bethesda that it hasn't for 120Hz monitors? I don't know what else to tell you other than maybe download an FPS Limiter and seeing if that works


----------



## GeforceGTS

I've been forced to start a new character.. My saves screwed up and I was pretty much trapped in riften, I couldn't get out without crashing








unless I wanted to go back around 20 hours D; My save had reached 15mb though and felt like performance was getting worse each day, feels a lot smoother with the new character..



I know.. the trees.. I was tweaking at the time ;x


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I've been forced to start a new character.. My saves screwed up and I was pretty much trapped in riften, I couldn't get out without crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless I wanted to go back around 20 hours D; My save had reached 15mb though and felt like performance was getting worse each day, feels a lot smoother with the new character..
> 
> I know.. the trees.. I was tweaking at the time ;x


Hey. Could you post your skyrim settings ini? I'm enjoying your shadows since mines decided to stop responding to hard tweaking.


----------



## modinn

Quote from Pete Hines' twitter account today
Quote:


> For our Skyrim PC fans, the Creation Kit is on track for release on Tuesday. And, we also have a special surprise with it. #whatcoulditbe!?


This surprise might be a High-Res Texture pack apparently according to the Steam Content Registry. Here's a pic someone pulled from the registry earlier today.



A high-res texture pack...... intriguing..... most definitely. I'm not going to get my hopes up in the off-chance that this doesn't turn out to be true. But here's to the prospects of official hi-res textures!









Edit: Also STEP v2.0 is announced to go live this Sunday in preparation of the CK. I'm in the middle of creating a video series on how to install and use Wrye Bash and will be installing STEP v2.0 using TheCompiler's guide and showing you exactly how and what you should do when installing using Wrye Bash. Again for anyone who doesn't know what Wrye Bash is, my first couple videos will be going over features of Wrye Bash.


----------



## grishkathefool

A real nice surprise would be fixing the Save Size bug...


----------



## BradleyW

Lets hope if they do bring out high res, it should be optimized.
Edit: In 3rd person, if i hold shift to walk slow and hold down W and A or W and D, i get charactor enimation stutter on stock game no mods. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> A real nice surprise would be fixing the Save Size bug...


Did you read the 1.4 change log? I don't think there is anything that can be done if the save size is already bloated but some of the fixes below should help keep the file size smaller.

Quote:


> eneral optimizations for memory and performance
> Improved compiler optimization settings (PC)
> Memory optimizations related to scripting
> Fixed issue with dangling scripts not properly clearing from memory
> Fixed crashes related to pathing and AI
> Fixed crash in "Haemar's Shame" if player had already completed "A Daedra's Best Friend"
> Fixed rare crash with loading saved games
> Fixed issue with accented characters not displaying properly at the end of a line
> Fixed issue where dragon priest masks would not render correctly
> Fixed issue where quests would incorrectly progress after reloading a save
> Fixed issues with placing and removing books from bookshelves in the player's home
> Optimized bookshelf script in player-owned houses that would occasionally block other scripts from properly firing off
> Fixed issue where weapon racks and plaques would not work correctly in player's house if player immediately visits their house before purchasing any upgrades
> Fixed issue where the player house in Windhelm would not clean up properly
> Fixed crash related to giant attacks and absorb spells
> Fixed issue with ash piles not cleaning up properly
> Fixed occasional issue where overwriting an existing save would fail
> Fixed memory crash with container menu
> Fixed infinite loop with bookshelves
> Fixed issue where transforming back to human from werewolf would occasionally fail
> Bows and daggers will display properly when placed on weapon racks
> Fixed occasional audio issue that would play sound effects louder than intended
> Fixed bug related to hitching between cell boundaries
> Master Criminal achievement/trophy unlocks properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian
> Fixed issue where traps in Shalidor's Maze would not work properly in French, German, Spanish and Italian versions


----------



## OverClocker55

LOL How do I check what version I'm running?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL How do I check what version I'm running?


Hit Esc in the game and it will let you know I think on the bottom left hand corner. If not it IS still on that same screen on one of the corners.
Quote:


> General optimizations for memory and performance
> Improved compiler optimization settings (PC)
> Memory optimizations related to scripting
> **I take this to meaning we sucked at porting so now we are making all these fixes after the modders showed us how*
> Fixed crashes related to pathing and AI
> **Can you also fix ai pathing period? Jenassa keeps getting stuck in rocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Fixed rare crash with loading saved games
> **Sweet! What caused it?*
> Fixed issue where quests would incorrectly progress after reloading a save
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me wonder about some things now...*
> Fixed issues with placing and removing books from bookshelves in the player's home
> Optimized bookshelf script in player-owned houses that would occasionally block other scripts from properly firing off
> **If this means no more crap flying off of bookshelves then yes, YES, YEEEES!*
> Fixed issue where the player house in Windhelm would not clean up properly
> Fixed issue with ash piles not cleaning up properly
> **Does that mean Alva's ashe pile next to the enchanting table will disappear now?*
> Fixed issue where transforming back to human from werewolf would occasionally fail
> **This sucked. Part of why I never used WW.*
> Bows and daggers will display properly when placed on weapon racks
> **Sweet, I went through 4 reloads on this one.*
> Fixed occasional audio issue that would play sound effects louder than intended
> **Laugh if you want, but this can be scary with headphones.*


Opinions in bold


----------



## GeforceGTS

So I finally decided to get rid of skse to see if it would stop my constant crashing, I'd crash every 30 mins or so, at random times, opening chests, looting bodies, walking around, not loading when fast traveling etc, anyway I removed it and haven't crashed since, SkyUI still kinda works too


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Fixed issues with placing and removing books from bookshelves in the player's home
> Optimized bookshelf script in player-owned houses that would occasionally block other scripts from properly firing off
> **If this means no more crap flying off of bookshelves then yes, YES, YEEEES!*
> Fixed occasional audio issue that would play sound effects louder than intended
> **Laugh if you want, but this can be scary with headphones.*
> Opinions in bold


The game is designed for 60fps or below, and anything over it causes problems. Before I was using an FPS limiter, I would have the physics problem of stuff in my house constantly moving about, making noise, stuff flying off of cabinets that I opened. I installed the FPS limiter and limited my FPS to 59fps (my refresh rate on my monitor is at 59Hz for some reason, it's a 59/60 monitor) and haven't had the problem since then.

The thing with the loud sound effects seems to be when sound effects are delayed and then they stack on each other, so you'll have 7 instances of the "take item" sound effect play on top of each other, which makes it 7 times louder. At least that's the only time I've heard it (when they stack).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> So I finally decided to get rid of skse to see if it would stop my constant crashing, I'd crash every 30 mins or so, at random times, opening chests, looting bodies, walking around, not loading when fast traveling etc, anyway I removed it and haven't crashed since, SkyUI still kinda works too


Yea, the latest version of SKSE is causing problems, I stopped launching through it last week and haven't had a problem crashing since then. SkyUI shows an error about me not using SKSE, but nothing has broke, and it all still works like normal.

I'm having a problem though -- Since the beta patches went to official, when firing my bow, most of the time, there is a delay between when I shoot it, and when the arrow actually launches. The time varies, and I haven't figured out what is affecting it. It gets annoying sometimes when I'm trying to sneak-attack someone, and they move before the arrow gets there because the delay was too long.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone have a paerfect blend with CBBE on the neck?


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> So I finally decided to get rid of skse to see if it would stop my constant crashing, I'd crash every 30 mins or so, at random times, opening chests, looting bodies, walking around, not loading when fast traveling etc, anyway I removed it and haven't crashed since, SkyUI still kinda works too


Had the same problem. With beta 1.4 and retail 1.4. However, the very latest retail version of SKSE fixes this.

*build: 1.4.10*


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> Had the same problem. With beta 1.4 and retail 1.4. However, the very latest retail version of SKSE fixes this.
> 
> *build: 1.4.10*


I just gave it a try, crashed within 5 minutes


----------



## grishkathefool

Why would you need a FPS plugin? Nvidia Control Panel, Force vsync On.

Skewered and OCNoob, I forgot about that stuff in the patch log. I did read it and just brain farted. However, it doesn't really say that the issue is fixed nor, as OC Noob pointed out, does it explain why the issue occurred. I personally haven't dealt with that issue yet, as my primary toon save is only 9.5MB. There may be hope, then, that I don't ever haveto deal with the issue, myay!

Mods I have tried and not liked list:

Balanced Magic - I didn't like that it made higher level magic cost more than it already did.

Varied Guard Armor - Most cases it did what it was supposed to do, however, the Windhelm guards were wearing some gawdy lavender shoulder harness for some reason. Perhaps when the author fixes this issue, I might reinstall.

By the way, I really like this Specialized Follower mod. I recommend trying it. And I am going to install This Main Menu mod later tonight for sure. It's nice looking.


----------



## grishkathefool

Oh, I've been wanting to share this with ya'll:



When I shot that arrow, I took about 15 seconds to line it up, hoping that it would take him in the neck. I was pleasantly surprised to see that it did.


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I just gave it a try, crashed within 5 minutes


Sorry to hear that. I tried all the previous SKSE versions (Two of them?), that was said to be compatible with the 1.4 Beta and 1.4 patch. The game would always just crash to desktop after about 20 - 30 minutes of play. No error or any BSOD, just crashed to desktop. When I tried starting it without SKSE it was Rock stable.

However, the SKSE version I linked here have been rock stable for me. Been playing for hours with no crash.


----------



## grishkathefool

The latest SKSE patch (v1.4.09.7) is compatible with the last Beta Patch (v1.421.0). So was v1.4.8, though.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Is Skyrim ignoring anyone's shadow changes after the new patch? I noticed the new "Ultra" pre-set has it at 4096 instead of the extremely low-resolution setting it was before. But now it's ignoring the iBlurDeferredShadowMask=XX setting and my shadows are still blocky as hell. Does anyone have a recommendation to fix it? Or maybe a FXAA fix maybe?


OK. I've confirmed with a few friends that it'll overwrite any Skyrim ini files even if they're set to read only. My bet it has to do with the high res texture pack and creation coming...


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> The latest SKSE patch (v1.4.09.7) is compatible with the last Beta Patch (v1.421.0). So was v1.4.8, though.


Those two are the ones that caused my problems, as explained above. However, there is a later one, *build: 1.4.10* And that one has fixed my problems. The game is now rock stable using this SKSE version.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Why would you need a FPS plugin? Nvidia Control Panel, Force vsync On.


Because my Nvidia Control Panel is being completely stupid and not recognizing me having Skyrim installed and so no settings I put towards Skyrim take effect at all.


----------



## Imrac

Having massive issues with Crossfire enabled. I can't play for more then 2 minutes before it completely locks up my system, I can't even use the reset button, I have to hold the power button to turn the computer off.

I just reformatted, installed all the latest drivers/CAP and installed the game. I have no overclock on any components and have tested each with prime/memtest/furmark etc all pass fine. This only happens when I have crossfire enabled. If I disable crossfire, the game runs just fine. Super annoying. =/


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone get a blurry line on the chest whenever they wear clothes with cbbe v3?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> Having massive issues with Crossfire enabled. I can't play for more then 2 minutes before it completely locks up my system, I can't even use the reset button, I have to hold the power button to turn the computer off.
> 
> I just reformatted, installed all the latest drivers/CAP and installed the game. I have no overclock on any components and have tested each with prime/memtest/furmark etc all pass fine. This only happens when I have crossfire enabled. If I disable crossfire, the game runs just fine. Super annoying. =/


I remember reading on this Thread that 12.2 works well for Skyrim. What drivers are you using?


----------



## modinn

Someone on the ENB Forums said on Friday that the latest 12.2 Preview drivers have fixed the Anti-Aliasing bug with Indirect Lighting on Boris' ENB (it's the slow SSAO effect). I installed the preview drivers just to check it out. Without IL, I was getting 40 FPS in and around Falkreath and with IL on I was getting 29-32 FPS with 2x MSAA + FXAA. Previously I would only get 2-3 fps when I had MSAA and IL enabled at the same time.

Also, it seems that the hooking bug for AMD and ENB series has been fixed because when I disable ENB I go from 30 fps back up to 58 fps (this is with IL enabled). So no more of that detrimental performance by just having the d3d9.dll in your directory which is really cool. Boris even mentioned that it was a specific bug he was waiting to be fixed.

Hope this helps some of you AMD guys out there, as it has definitely helped me. I'll still play with Indirect Lighting off though, I prefer the extra FPS haha

ENB Thread about 12.2 Preview Drivers


----------



## Asininity

Is anyone having trouble with their graphic cards? I'm using a HIS 6970 2gb and I've had to under clock it or else Skyrim crashes. 40-45fps is fine, but I'd like to use some visual enhancing mods.


----------



## Milamber

One of my favorite mods just got an update (forest texture update) for anyone that is interested









Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim by Z4G4


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> One of my favorite mods just got an update (forest texture update) for anyone that is interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious HD Retexture Landscape Skyrim by Z4G4


Sweet, I love this mod. Downloading the update now! Thanks, Mil


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

I've been playing skyrim for at least 300+ hours, I've installed some mods, mostly just gameplay mods.

Can any of you recommend some visual mods that make the game look something like this http://imgur.com/a/n07pn ? that is amazing.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I've been playing skyrim for at least 300+ hours, I've installed some mods, mostly just gameplay mods.
> 
> Can any of you recommend some visual mods that make the game look something like this http://imgur.com/a/n07pn ? that is amazing.


Yeah, that is amazing. I saw it on reddit, but the poster said it wasn't quite ready yet. He also said his 560Ti runs it at a constant 60FPS, however, he didn't specify his CPU...

Is there a nexus page for this mod or something?


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yeah, that is amazing. I saw it on reddit, but the poster said it wasn't quite ready yet. He also said his 560Ti runs it at a constant 60FPS, however, he didn't specify his CPU...
> Is there a nexus page for this mod or something?


I tried looking for any references to it, but I can't find any


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I've been playing skyrim for at least 300+ hours, I've installed some mods, mostly just gameplay mods.
> 
> Can any of you recommend some visual mods that make the game look something like this http://imgur.com/a/n07pn ? that is amazing.


Milamber's settings are just gorgeous. He will happily give you his, I would say, just as soon as he sees your post.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I've been playing skyrim for at least 300+ hours, I've installed some mods, mostly just gameplay mods.
> Can any of you recommend some visual mods that make the game look something like this http://imgur.com/a/n07pn ? that is amazing.


Yeah, check my sig for screenies and my mod or lifeshields mod if you prefer a different look.









EDIT: The screenshots I have posted of late are a mixture of my ENB and FXAA and aren't quiet ready for release yet. But my FXAA mod is in my sig and that is 100% done if you prefer none ENB for now.


----------



## Simca

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7403#


----------



## Roman5

Hi chaps. Bit of advice needed here.

I'm wondering whether to spend the 1 perk I currently have. I've just levelled to 50 and I know it gets much slower to level up from now.

My archery level is 74. I have 4/5 Overdaw unlocked, and I want to unlock 5/5 Overdraw, (bows do twice as much damage) but I need archery level 80.

Critical Shot however I have 1/3 unlocked, and to get 2/3 Critical Shot (15% chance of a critical hit to do 25% more damage) that requires 60. So I could spend the perk on critical shot right now as I'm already level 74.

I'm wondering though if it's likely to take much longer to get my overall skill level from 50 to 51 than to get my archery skill from 74 to 80, and so whether to spend the perk on Critical Shot now and get some immediate increase in bow damage, or, save it it in case my archery gets to 80 way before I level to 51, so at least I'll have that perk to spend on 5/5 Overdraw, double damage. Because double bow damage is obviously better than the Critical Shot perk. Do you see what I mean?


----------



## Sethy666

Hmmm Roman, thats a toughy









Im a kinda "need stuff now" sorta guy, so I would pick the Critical shot perk. That perk may get you the 80 archery points you need a bit more quickly


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hmmm Roman, thats a toughy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a kinda "need stuff now" sorta guy, so I would pick the Critical shot perk. That perk may get you the 80 archery points you need a bit more quickly


True but then I'd get to 80 and wouldn't have another perk to unlock it until I levelled up to 51.







I suppose what I could do is spend money training to level my archery quicker before spending the perk. Hmm, now who does training in archery...

edit: I trained with Aela to level 75 but she can't teach me any further.
double edit: Niruin in thieves guild took me to 79. I'll have to get to 80 alone but shouldn't take long now.
Done it, got 80 and double bow damage


----------



## Demented

Just wanted to share a link to site I found while trying to come up with a good Orc name.

It's a name generator that cover all of the races.

Enjoy!

Tamriel Rebuilt - Name Generator


----------



## Roman5

Skip this post, I was being dim, lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I've been playing skyrim for at least 300+ hours, I've installed some mods, mostly just gameplay mods.
> Can any of you recommend some visual mods that make the game look something like this http://imgur.com/a/n07pn ? that is amazing.


Try mine or Milambers. Links in our sigs.


----------



## Cmoney

Fresh back from some snowboarding in the White Mountains... can't wait to play some Skyrim







How is the official 1.4 patch compared to the Beta... any changes/issues? I see I didn't miss the creation kit release, so that is good.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Fresh back from some snowboarding in the White Mountains... can't wait to play some Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the official 1.4 patch compared to the Beta... any changes/issues? I see I didn't miss the creation kit release, so that is good.


Kit out on tuesday.
1.4 makes skyboost look slow! Solid 60 all the way for most people.


----------



## grishkathefool

My Orc toon is named G'Hak Joint Twister.

I just wish that they would settle on a Patch so that SKSE and SkyUI could catch up for good and all would work happily together...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> Having massive issues with Crossfire enabled. I can't play for more then 2 minutes before it completely locks up my system, I can't even use the reset button, I have to hold the power button to turn the computer off.
> 
> I just reformatted, installed all the latest drivers/CAP and installed the game. I have no overclock on any components and have tested each with prime/memtest/furmark etc all pass fine. This only happens when I have crossfire enabled. If I disable crossfire, the game runs just fine. Super annoying. =/


Hey, I jsut saw this thread today. I haven't read it, but maybe it'll help you. It's about Crossfire Issues.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Hey, I jsut saw this thread today. I haven't read it, but maybe it'll help you. It's about Crossfire Issues.


Yeah already saw that thread. Tried the suggestions, none of them work. My computer completely locks up with crossfire enabled when playing skyrim. Currently using the 12.1 drivers with the lastest non-beta CAPs on a fresh install. This also happened on my previous Win 7 installation with several different drivers (Used drivercleaner to remove the old drivers). I run the game just fine with crossfire disabled, so thats what I have been doing. Not a huge deal, but like I said, just annoying.

A single 5850 handles the game just fine on high settings with AA off, so I am not super worried about it.


----------



## Milamber

Another update (Just the big tree for pine forest, it's more darker)

TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation


----------



## Slightly skewed

So when's this patch due today? I still haven't gotten it, and we are 12 hours into Tues dammit.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So when's this patch due today? I still haven't gotten it, and we are 12 hours into Tues dammit.


OK, I didn't read the last ten pages









But this patch you speak of








Is it another beta?? Is it official??
What is it


----------



## fashric

It's still the morning in the US which is where Bethesda are based. They will probably release it in the evening US time.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> OK, I didn't read the last ten pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this patch you speak of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it another beta?? Is it official??
> What is it


The CK and a "special suprise."


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The CK and a "special surprise."


special surprise








Thanks dude


----------



## fashric

https://twitter.com/#!/DCDeacon/status/166918711691849728

In the afternoon EST so sometime this evening for Europe.


----------



## Lifeshield

Backed up my directory.

Just in case...

Rumour has it (with some evidence to support it) that the surprise is a high resolution texture pack.


----------



## evensen007

I'm very excited to see what the "surprise" is. Could it really be Hi-Res textures like in that screen shot ?


----------



## Lifeshield

OMG! High Res pack is on Steam NOW!!!!


----------



## fashric

3.2gb of textures







Should be good, dowload speed is damn slow though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> 3.2gb of textures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be good, dowload speed is damn slow though.


Meh, I have like double that from texture mods.









Going to install it and see if it's any good though for definite.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Meh, I have like double that from texture mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to install it and see if it's any good though for definite.


Let us poor sods stuck at work know how they look. They should come with an apology note attached for the long wait...


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Meh, I have like double that from texture mods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to install it and see if it's any good though for definite.


Looking forward to your opinion on the texture pack. I'm at work now and can't test it out myself. I am currently in the middle of going through the STEP process and want to know if it pays to continue on to finish it or just use the official one.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Downloading now. 3.2 gb should make this game look like crysis, I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Lifeshield

I have my modded directory backed up so I'll do some comparison shots for everyone's benefit.

Textures only (no lighting mods, no ENB, no FXAA, etc). The entire, current, S.T.E.P vs Bethesda.


----------



## dave12

3.2 GB @ 124 KB/s. Damn it.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> 3.2 GB @ 124 KB/s. Damn it.


I'm about halfway through already (apparently), lol.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> 3.2 GB @ 124 KB/s. Damn it.


I'm getting 124KB/sec too


----------



## iARDAs

Downloading the game @ 1.2 MB/s

thank you steam for the midweek sale.

This was the price I always wanted to buy the game for.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Just finished downloading it, I'll report back in a few. Love my cable connection


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Downloading the game @ 1.2 MB/s
> thank you steam for the midweek sale.
> This was the price I always wanted to buy the game for.


You won't like it








And in 3D, you'll just hate every second


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Just finished downloading it, I'll report back in a few. Love my cable connection


Which server do you download from? I want to switch. The DC one is giving me 30-125 KB/s.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmmm, if it runs well and looks good, could eliminate a lot of hassle. Interested in seeing your guys comparison shots.









Is the CK downloadable only through Steam also, or is it possible to download it separate?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I have my modded directory backed up so I'll do some comparison shots for everyone's benefit.
> 
> Textures only (no lighting mods, no ENB, no FXAA, etc). The entire, current, S.T.E.P vs Bethesda.


Thank you. I was going to ask someone to do a comparison, just to see if it's worth it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> You won't like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 3D, you'll just hate every second


Hahahah yeah I can imagine









Can you play the game maxed in 3D? or did you have to lower your settings a bit? maybe anti allising.

Since you have a 480 SLI I am assuming that it will give me the same performance with my 590 GTX.

In battlefield 3 I cant play the game in ULTRA or HIGH in 3D. That really makes me angry









I hope in Skyrim this wont be an issue. I can live with less AA but I hate lowering textures. Shadows on the other hand I am fine with lowering.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Which server do you download from? I want to switch. The DC one is giving me 30-125 KB/s.


Definitely not London UK! Mine's dropped to under 100KB/Sec








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahahah yeah I can imagine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you play the game maxed in 3D? or did you have to lower your settings a bit? maybe anti allising.
> Since you have a 480 SLI I am assuming that it will give me the same performance with my 590 GTX.
> In battlefield 3 I cant play the game in ULTRA or HIGH in 3D. That really makes me angry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope in Skyrim this wont be an issue. I can live with less AA but I hate lowering textures. Shadows on the other hand I am fine with lowering.


I max it out easily mate








Even one card can, most of the time!
But that might have changed now the High Res is out








Maybe now I'll have a reason to run in SLI


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> Which server do you download from? I want to switch. The DC one is giving me 30-125 KB/s.


Germany or Finland always gives me the best results.


----------



## Chimeracaust

It says it's enabled, but I can't tell the difference. Am I doing something wrong, perhaps a mod conflict with sky-ui? Or is it just super subtle?


----------



## Lifeshield

Just got kicked off Steam.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> It says it's enabled, but I can't tell the difference. Am I doing something wrong, perhaps a mod conflict with sky-ui? Or is it just super subtle?


Did you disable all your texture packs first>?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Did you disable all your texture packs first>?


Didn't have any texture packs, only sky-ui. But I am pretty sure it's not working, because performance and visuals are exactly the same.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Didn't have any texture packs, only sky-ui. But I am pretty sure it's not working, because performance and visuals are exactly the same.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Steam paused my update.


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Steam paused my update.


Mine too, but it just continued a moment ago. At 28% now


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Steam paused my update.


Same as


----------



## Lifeshield

Same.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Ok I tested it. There is a difference but it is very subtle. Everything looks a bit sharper, but Skyrim doesn't look like the Witcher 2 now. I was kind of hoping for a bit more resolution. Good news is that performance is identical with or without.

Here are some comparisons. See if you can spot which is which.


----------



## majin662

have to pick up wife from school in 20 minutes so no photos yet but, yes, a good number of mods are no longer needed. Those who are not seeing a difference have probably been playing WITH mods for so long that it feels like vanilla 

The trees are better, rocks are crisper, clothes are nicer, maps are good, so on etc. It's not 8192 POW in yer face kinda stuff, but for seriously have JUST SKYRIM loaded, it's nice, and best 2 things about it. FREE and COMPATIBLE 100%

Hope everyones downloads get finished soon.

Now I'm seriously debating just starting all over. My chica is lvl 39 BUT its been 39 levels of modding. Should probably sit down this weekend and just finish the game now that its pretty decent looking on its own.

Enjoy

dang beat me to the pics.

Go to whiterun and check out the castle, specifically the mages room. The map is noticeable, as is his clothes. The ground as you walk at a normal pace, not zoomed in, is also very up to snuff


----------



## Lifeshield

Looks more like I'll be keeping my mods then. Honestly, from those pics it doesn't even look like it's worth downloading.

Probably install the texture pack then overwrite with mods. That way whatever isn't done by mods is done by texture pack.


----------



## pepejovi

How big of a performance hit could i expect from this texture pack? Running on my sig rig.


----------



## Chimeracaust

I think these demonstrate the difference pretty clearly: 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> How big of a performance hit could i expect from this texture pack? Running on my sig rig.


Virtually none on mine. I get 44 fps looking at the tree from Dragons reach before and 44 now. Fps seems to be about the same everywhere else too.


----------



## Spacedinvader

now if there was ever something that should be put out as a torrent it's THIS! (the update obviously...)

@pepe: doubt it...my mate plays on a 5570 (not bad settings too), i stuck the hd tex pack off nexus on and there was barely a frame hit at all but it made everything niiice


----------



## Slightly skewed

Hmm, it doesn't look like much of a difference. Make sure you enable the esp's in the data files before launching the game.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> I think these demonstrate the difference pretty clearly:
> Virtually none on mine. I get 44 fps looking at the tree from Dragons reach before and 44 now. Fps seems to be about the same everywhere else too.


... What in the flying magical *** is that? How did that = 3.4 gigs?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> ... What in the flying magical *** is that? How did that = 3.4 gigs?


That's my question exactly. The difference is so barely there you wouldn't notice it if someone turned it on and didn't tell you. Looks like we're going to need to go to mods to get a real high res skyrim.


----------



## majin662

some quick pics before i jet, forgive the dof. did it ghetto style to highlight some of the items


----------



## Spacedinvader

well that's blolololollocks then! how do i get the damn downdate out the list of the dlc list? no right click options and delete doesn't work....can't launch skyrim and offline mode doesn't work no doubt because it wants to install the dlc

i KNEW i would get steam rage eventually!


----------



## Lifeshield

Just download it and overwrite with your own mod set. Whatever your mods don't catch Bethesdas pack will.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Here is a few more for you who are having trouble downloading. It is a bit better, but my expectations were obviously too high.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> now if there was ever something that should be put out as a torrent it's THIS! (the update obviously...)
> 
> @pepe: doubt it...my mate plays on a 5570 (not bad settings too), i stuck the hd tex pack off nexus on and there was barely a frame hit at all but it made everything niiice


Do you mean this official Texture pack that was launched on steam or...? If not, can you link it to me? I can't find it :S


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Do you mean this official Texture pack that was launched on steam or...? If not, can you link it to me? I can't find it :S


It's on steam as free dlc.


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Do you mean this official Texture pack that was launched on steam or...? If not, can you link it to me? I can't find it :S


Here


----------



## Spacedinvader

can't launch Skyrim after adding it cos the steam servers are too busy









hence the torrent this....we would share it between us like a doobie at a hippy convention!


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Is it safe to sell all the claws I've acquired and used (that open those puzzle doors), I presume I won't need them again? I've given them all to lydia at the moment to carry. However, she won't accept the ruby dragon claw from me for some reason, she says "can't do that, sorry." I can't remember if I've used it or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> you can spawn new ones whenever.


Well, I wrote that post 2 weeks ago and did sell my claws, and now it's come back to bite me in the butt.







I now need the coral dragon claw again to open a puzzle door in Yngol Barrow and of course it's not in the Barrow nor with Birna in her shop in Winterhold. Couple of vendors I went back to don't have it either so I've no idea where it is now. What would be the console command to regain it? Something like player. additem coraldragonclaw, or a number?

edit: ah, nvm. Typing' help "claw" 4' into the console brings up a complete list of anything to do with claws including each item code.


----------



## iARDAs

Ahhh i see

I just bought Skyrim today and it seems the DLC came out today too.

I finished installing the game but now onto installing the texture pack.

I am hoping my 590 will handle it just fine.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhh i see
> I just bought Skyrim today and it seems the DLC came out today too.
> I finished installing the game but now onto installing the texture pack.
> I am hoping my 590 will handle it just fine.


If I can run it with a ton of mods and still pull 40-45 FPS with a CPU and GPU that's comparatively worse than yours I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhh i see
> I just bought Skyrim today and it seems the DLC came out today too.
> I finished installing the game but now onto installing the texture pack.
> I am hoping my 590 will handle it just fine.


You better get another 590, don't delay!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If I can run it with a ton of mods and still pull 40-45 FPS with a CPU and GPU that's comparatively worse than yours I'm sure you'll be fine.


Thank you. I played the game without this add on for a few mins and everything at ULTRA with FAXX I could get average of 80 fps.

I am hoping to stay around at least 60 with this texture mod
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> You better get another 590, don't delay!


Haha lol...

Maybe one day. Or perhaps o Kepler that is stronger than a 590?


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35
> Trust me! (I know your on DX11)


Hi Bradley, I updated as suggested and it didn't really do much but slow my system loads and make my task bar load u slowly ... I unistalled and things are back to par. what should have I experienced by updating to the extended .net ?


----------



## peterbazooka

I have a quick question I hope someone can answer. I currently have 2 steam accounts that I bought all the games for, one account for me and one account for my little brother. After we both bought the witcher 2 on release date I decided to never buy another single player game on both accounts for full price since he never plays online and so for skyrim I have just logged onto my brother's account and played skyrim. Now that they have the bundle deal on steam I am thinking of buying the last 3 elder scrolls games. I just have a question about gifting games in steam.

If I buy the bundle on my brother's account can he keep the previous 2 games and then gift me skyrim since he already has it installed?

Or can I buy the bundle on my account keep skyrim and gift the other 2 games to him since I already have oblivion and will probably not play morrowind ever again?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peterbazooka*
> 
> If I buy the bundle on my brother's account can he keep the previous 2 games and then gift me skyrim since he already has it installed?
> Or can I buy the bundle on my account keep skyrim and gift the other 2 games to him since I already have oblivion and will probably not play morrowind ever again?


When you buy bundles, you can't gift any of the contents of the bundle. Whichever account you buy it on, will be the account with the bundle.


----------



## grishkathefool

Down loading the Texture Pack now, 1.2MB/s... 30 mins to go.

Is the CK part of the Texture Pack down load?


----------



## Lifeshield

A few comparison pics of S.T.E.P vs the High Resolution Texture Pack can be found *here*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Holy crap, there's already 66 entries in the STEAM Workshop.


----------



## Spacedinvader

after a reboot i get a connect







12 mins for however big this is


----------



## Spacedinvader

GO MODS! (no the ocn one who deleted my can you torrent free stuff that's free (that's supposed to be a damn big file which would benefit from p2p tech) tho as that was a serious question!







)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ok so after comparing moded vs vanilla HD textures, the vanilla HD set is really weaksauce.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

With the release of the CK I am hoping to see the following:

- New unarmed combat abilities and perks. I want to be equally devastating with my fists as I am with my weapons. I want to kick people too.
- Portable tent/sleeping bag. I am bored of killing innocent bandits and hunters to get a good night's sleep.
- Snakes (preferably large ones). We have bugs, birds, fish, cats, dogs, crabs, and dragons but no snakes. How the hell does that make sense?
- Water monsters like sea serpents, tentacled beasts, and other scary monsters. I want the waters to be dangerous and scary!
- With scary monsters underwater, I would also like to see an attack method under water as well as the ability to use BOATS!
- Different types of dragons. Right now dragons are just different colors and ability variations of each other. I would like to see dragons with new skeletons, appearances, and types, such as an oriental dragon in the ocean that uses brand new water attacks or air/wind dragons that can slow down time.
- New killing/finishing techniques. I've become bored of the existing ones.


----------



## Sethy666

Im always at work when this stuff comes out









Now, a nooby kinda question. I really want to play SR tonight as I havent played for a couple of days.

Is the DLC required to be downloaded in order to play or can i download the DLC later, after I have played SR and go to bed?

Thanks folks.


----------



## Roman5

This seems odd, or maybe I'm just being dumb (not unlike me







)

Can you take a look at these please. I went to enchant a couple of items of jewellery and tested the difference in improvement with all three enchanting potions.

*No Potions*:

Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 16% increased damage = item value 1734

Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 16% increased damage = item value 1434

.....................................

*Enchanter's Potion 10% stronger enchantments*

Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 17% increased damage = item value 1681

Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 17% increased damage = = item value 1381
.....................................

*Enchanter's Philter 20% stronger enchantments*

Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 18% increased damage = item value 1631

Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 18% increased damage = item value 1331

.....................................

*Enchanter's Elixir 25% stronger enchantments*

Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 18% increased damage = item value 1607

Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 18% increased damage = = item value 1307

.....................................

Why is the item value decreasing as I use the Potion and then even more powerful Philter and Elixir,
and why is the Philter and the Elixir both giving me the same 18%, and, still changing the item values slightly?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Im always at work when this stuff comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, a nooby kinda question. I really want to play SR tonight as I havent played for a couple of days.
> Is the DLC required to be downloaded in order to play or can i download the DLC later, after I have played SR and go to bed?
> Thanks folks.


DLC is optional. I chose not to use it.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With the release of the CK I am hoping to see the following:
> - New unarmed combat abilities and perks. I want to be equally devastating with my fists as I am with my weapons. I want to kick people too.
> - Portable tent/sleeping bag. I am bored of killing innocent bandits and hunters to get a good night's sleep.
> - Snakes (preferably large ones). We have bugs, birds, fish, cats, dogs, crabs, and dragons but no snakes. How the hell does that make sense?
> - Water monsters like sea serpents, tentacled beasts, and other scary monsters. I want the waters to be dangerous and scary!
> - With scary monsters underwater, I would also like to see an attack method under water as well as the ability to use BOATS!
> - Different types of dragons. Right now dragons are just different colors and ability variations of each other. I would like to see dragons with new skeletons, appearances, and types, such as an oriental dragon in the ocean that uses brand new water attacks or air/wind dragons that can slow down time.
> - New killing/finishing techniques. I've become bored of the existing ones.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> DLC is optional. I chose not to use it.


Phew! Thanks man,









Im having SR withdrawls and with my d/l speed a 3.2gb file would take all day.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Phew! Thanks man,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im having SR withdrawls and with my d/l speed a 3.2gb file would take all day.


No problem. Did anyone know there is a weapon called Trollsbane in this game? I suppose with Nettlebane and Dragonbane, I should not be surprised to find out. I still had had a good moment of lulz about it, especially after I proceeded to summon a frost troll and then beat its brains in.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> This seems odd, or maybe I'm just being dumb (not unlike me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Can you take a look at these please. I went to enchant a couple of items of jewellery and tested the difference in improvement with all three enchanting potions.
> 
> *No Potions*:
> 
> Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 16% increased damage = item value 1734
> 
> Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 16% increased damage = item value 1434
> 
> .....................................
> 
> *Enchanter's Potion 10% stronger enchantments*
> 
> Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 17% increased damage = item value 1681
> 
> Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 17% increased damage = = item value 1381
> .....................................
> 
> *Enchanter's Philter 20% stronger enchantments*
> 
> Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 18% increased damage = item value 1631
> 
> Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 18% increased damage = item value 1331
> 
> .....................................
> 
> *Enchanter's Elixir 25% stronger enchantments*
> 
> Gold Necklace with fortify two-handed gives 18% increased damage = item value 1607
> 
> Gold Ring with fortify one-handed gives 18% increased damage = = item value 1307
> 
> .....................................
> 
> Why is the item value decreasing as I use the Potion and then even more powerful Philter and Elixir,
> and why is the Philter and the Elixir both giving me the same 18%, and, still changing the item values slightly?


Could be bugged? or maybe the 5% difference between the potions doesn't really matter. If you look at the 10% to 20% leap, it only gave 1% improvement, so another +5% enchant must not have been enough.

Dunno about the value thing, that's backwards lol

I need the recipe for those enchantment buff pots though (or at least someone who sells them). On the quest to create the most powerful gear!


----------



## Spacedinvader

if anyone still wants to see original textures go to the tree and check the stairway "kerbs"







nice textured slabs then mashed potatoes


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok I don't see where to actually download the CK, is it through Steam or independently? Just want to know which.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No problem. Did anyone know there is a weapon called Trollsbane in this game? I suppose with Nettlebane and Dragonbane, I should not be surprised to find out. I still had had a good moment of lulz about it, especially after I proceeded to summon a frost troll and then beat its brains in.


i have all 3







although with a mace and axe and bow that do 400...what's the point?!?







damn mages with them ice spikes hurt...haven't enchanted the armour yet


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok I don't see where to actually download the CK, is it through Steam or independently? Just want to know which.


- View -> Tools
- Double click on Creation Kit

If you do not see it, quit and re-launch Steam and check again.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok I don't see where to actually download the CK, is it through Steam or independently? Just want to know which.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - View -> Tools
> - Double click on Creation Kit
> 
> If you do not see it, quit and re-launch Steam and check again.
Click to expand...

Hmm, ok thanks, that is what I wanted to know. Likely won't get to play around with it for a while then. Unless it is possible to run it without Steam.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, ok thanks, that is what I wanted to know. Likely won't get to play around with it for a while then. Unless it is possible to run it without Steam.


You could probably find someone hosting it standalone from a download server somewhere, but I am not sure if it will actually run without steam or at least legitimately.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There was a stand alone version of the CK on Nexus, but it's been taken down for the time being. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8077


----------



## Roman5

Lol, ouch.


----------



## fashric

Getting a 20-25 fps hit with the official texture pack......I get nowhere near that with SkyrimHD :S


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I downloaded from the Steam Workshop a mod called Ice Island. May I present you my hero Raven Frost-Wing and Mjoll the Lioness as we try to track down this mystical island of ice in a field of islands of ice... I had a feeling this was not going to be fun...



So the instructions says that it is suppose to be somewhere near Winterhold where I hitch a ride on a boat. I leave Winterhold now to search for this boat.



I quickly run into a problem; there is fog everywhere. I dislike fog. I cannot see through it and I have stumbled off and died multiple times from it.



PS

Eventually I found the boat, but I strongly recommend looking for it when there is no snow and fog!


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I downloaded from the Steam Workshop a mod called Ice Island. May I present you my hero Raven Frost-Wing and Mjoll the Lioness as we try to track down this mystical island of ice in a field of islands of ice... I had a feeling this was not going to be fun...


They both look stunning. Don't know where they came from or how you got them to look like that but ..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> They both look stunning. Don't know where they came from or how you got them to look like that but ..


Thanks! Raven Frost-Wing is Redguard ranger who enjoys long walks across the lands of Skyrim and poking her nose into whatever cave or ruins she can find. She sleeps on the bloodstained furs of her slain foes and eats whatever nature plants in her way. Her long and expansive journeys have resulted in an accumulation of riches in treasure and real estate, but we all know it is never about the money!

Mods Used:

- Coverwoman 1 Face Texture
- Beautiful Females Eyebrows Texture
- MTOH Hair Texture
- Natural Eyes Texture
- CBBE Slim V3
- Triss Mercenary Outfit


----------



## Slightly skewed

Needs bigger tits.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Needs bigger tits.


They make her shoulders hurt, run slower, and get in the way of her swinging her two handed greatsword.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Needs bigger tits.


Coz its all about the boobies in Skyrim!


----------



## jNSK

After playing around 100 hours of Skyrim on my PS3, I still couldn't resist getting it on Steam for the price it's at now!

I've searched this thread and after the 20th page of flicking through search results for "mod", I've been unable to find anyone that specifies the "must have" mods.

I've looked around Google, and there are mixed opinions - could anyone put me out of my misery and tell me what the MUST have mods are? I'm talking mods that make the game look beautiful - is the Official HD Texture Pack Bethesda just released better than 3rd party mods such as Skyrim HD? Do I need to grab the 4GB RAM mod or did they fix that yet?

I'm no noob to Skyrim, but certainly a noob to the PC version. I'd love it if anyone could take 20 seconds to type the mods I need to make Skyrim look awesome on my PC. I can find the extra functionality (such as extra spells, etc) myself, I just need an answer as to how to make the game look better!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

The creation kit just came out. The good mods aren't even here yet.


----------



## jNSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> The creation kit just came out. The good mods aren't even here yet.


Sure, that makes sense







I guess I should stick with Bethesda's Official Hi-Res texture pack for now, with the FXAA injector?


----------



## Milamber

I've just removed every single mod and I'm reapplying them through CK Workshop when they become available, plus I'm in no hurry to play the game with my new character... which I am still yet to make!


----------



## Demented

Am I the only one that hasn't touched the High Res texture pack or anything from the workshop?










I just like my game as is. At least on my home rig. Perhaps when I go back to work with my laptop, maybe I'll start anew and check some things out, but not really sure.


----------



## Milamber

I wont be managing mods with two different programs, I prefer steam as it's easier to use - auto updates the CK subscribed choices I made and I don't get ugly exclamation marks in NMM telling me to update when there isnt an update. Everything will be streamlined and easy to manage especially if i have to reinstall.... steam just installs them! It's win win situation!


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> After playing around 100 hours of Skyrim on my PS3, I still couldn't resist getting it on Steam for the price it's at now!
> I've searched this thread and after the 20th page of flicking through search results for "mod", I've been unable to find anyone that specifies the "must have" mods.
> I've looked around Google, and there are mixed opinions - could anyone put me out of my misery and tell me what the MUST have mods are? I'm talking mods that make the game look beautiful - is the Official HD Texture Pack Bethesda just released better than 3rd party mods such as Skyrim HD? Do I need to grab the 4GB RAM mod or did they fix that yet?
> I'm no noob to Skyrim, but certainly a noob to the PC version. I'd love it if anyone could take 20 seconds to type the mods I need to make Skyrim look awesome on my PC. I can find the extra functionality (such as extra spells, etc) myself, I just need an answer as to how to make the game look better!


No need for the 4GB patch, and no need for any Performance Optimization patches (like Skyboost or Skyrim Acceleration). In my opinion, basic must-haves are:


Spoiler: Mod List



"Wars In Skyrim IV" -- _adds more NPC interactions in the way of battles. Makes it not-so-rare to come across battles between other NPCs while roaming the landscape._
"SkyUI" -- _changes the Inventory/Magic menus to make a better use of Mouse and Keyboard_
--- make sure you install the Skyrim Script Extender (http://skse.silverlock.org/) in order to get SkyUI to work.
"Lost Art of the Blacksmith" -- _allows you to craft more items, and upgrade everything to Legendary (that previously could only be upgraded to Flawless)_
"Quality World Map w/Roads" -- _upgrades the map, and shows the roads so you have an easier time seeing where you are in relation to the path you should take._
"Vurt's Skyrim Floral Overhaul" -- _increases texture quality of nature (trees, flowers, bushes, etc.)_
I use Vurt's Overhaul with OpticShooter's Lush Trees and Grass:
Lush Trees
Lush Grass

Character enhancements:
"Coverwomen" -- _Smooth-faced females with some makeup applied_
"Xenius' Character Enhancement" -- _overall quality increase; smooth faces for male and female_



For the most part, this Top 100 list covers most of the popular ones. Obviously, they're not all must-haves...
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/top/alltime.php

I use many more, but it's all about finding what you want. I have about three times as many mods downloaded as I actually have installed.

Oh, also, here's a list someone put together of the Star Wars themed mods on the 'Nexus.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8004

Unless otherwise instructed, just unpack everything into your _Steam\Steamapps\common\Skyrim\Data_ folder. The SKSE files go into the main Skyrim folder (where the game's .exe is located).


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I wont be managing mods with two different programs, I prefer steam as it's easier to use - auto updates the CK subscribed choices I made and I don't get ugly exclamation marks in NMM telling me to update when there isnt an update. Everything will be streamlined and easy to manage especially if i have to reinstall.... steam just installs them! It's win win situation!


I have difficulty adapting. If I get used to something a certain way, and it's working for me with little or no frustration, I have a hard time validating the change.


----------



## jNSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> No need for the 4GB patch, and no need for any Performance Optimization patches (like Skyboost or Skyrim Acceleration). In my opinion, basic must-haves are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mod List
> 
> 
> 
> "Wars In Skyrim IV" -- _adds more NPC interactions in the way of battles. Makes it not-so-rare to come across battles between other NPCs while roaming the landscape._
> "SkyUI" -- _changes the Inventory/Magic menus to make a better use of Mouse and Keyboard_
> --- make sure you install the Skyrim Script Extender (http://skse.silverlock.org/) in order to get SkyUI to work.
> "Lost Art of the Blacksmith" -- _allows you to craft more items, and upgrade everything to Legendary (that previously could only be upgraded to Flawless)_
> "Quality World Map w/Roads" -- _upgrades the map, and shows the roads so you have an easier time seeing where you are in relation to the path you should take._
> "Vurt's Skyrim Floral Overhaul" -- _increases texture quality of nature (trees, flowers, bushes, etc.)_
> I use Vurt's Overhaul with OpticShooter's Lush Trees and Grass:
> Lush Trees
> Lush Grass
> Character enhancements:
> "Coverwomen" -- _Smooth-faced females with some makeup applied_
> "Xenius' Character Enhancement" -- _overall quality increase; smooth faces for male and female_
> 
> 
> For the most part, this Top 100 list covers most of the popular ones. Obviously, they're not all must-haves...
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/top/alltime.php
> I use many more, but it's all about finding what you want. I have about three times as many mods downloaded as I actually have installed.
> Oh, also, here's a list someone put together of the Star Wars themed mods on the 'Nexus.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8004
> Unless otherwise instructed, just unpack everything into your _Steam\Steamapps\common\Skyrim\Data_ folder. The SKSE files go into the main Skyrim folder (where the game's .exe is located).


Wow, that's excellent! REP+

Any thoughts on the hi-res texture pack? Should I go for Skyrim HD, do you reckon? I suppose it would be easier to go along with what's on the Workshop on Steam so it's easier to remove/add things from the game rather than have to mess around with files. I guess the ones that are Nexus-exclusive will become available on there soon.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> Wow, that's excellent! REP+
> Any thoughts on the hi-res texture pack? Should I go for Skyrim HD, do you reckon? I suppose it would be easier to go along with what's on the Workshop on Steam so it's easier to remove/add things from the game rather than have to mess around with files. I guess the ones that are Nexus-exclusive will become available on there soon.


The thing with the Nexus versions is I believe they are easier to mix and match from separate packs. The little understanding I have of the Steam Workshop is that mods are packaged into .esp files (loaded by going to Data Files in the Skyrim launcher) and as such, the entirety of the pack is loaded.

If you can find Skyrim HD, that's what I use (I say that because I just looked and didn't see it on the Nexus), but like I said, you'll just have to look at what all there is and pick. I think there are 4 or 5 all-encompassing landscape texture packs, but also many smaller packs that replace just a specific category of textures, like a Water Texture mod, or a Snow Texture, or the Sun Glare, etc. Heck, you can find a texture for literally everything, right down to wooden spoons and the Barenziah Stones. There are also Weapon (Jaysus' Weapons as well as Weapons of the Third Era) and Armor additions (such as the Triss Merigold Armor from The Witcher 2, with multiple color variations, and the Black Sacrament Armor is pretty sweet too).


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> Wow, that's excellent! REP+
> Any thoughts on the hi-res texture pack? Should I go for Skyrim HD, do you reckon? I suppose it would be easier to go along with what's on the Workshop on Steam so it's easier to remove/add things from the game rather than have to mess around with files. I guess the ones that are Nexus-exclusive will become available on there soon.


Use the pack as a base and mod away.

You'll need to edit your skyrim.ini though.

Overwrite the [ARCHIVE] section with the following so that the game loads your textures after the high resolution pack..

Quote:


> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim -
> 
> Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa,
> 
> HighResTexturePack01.bsa,
> 
> HighResTexturePack02.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa,
> 
> Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa,
> 
> Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim
> 
> - VoicesExtra.bsa


----------



## jNSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> The thing with the Nexus versions is I believe they are easier to mix and match from separate packs. The little understanding I have of the Steam Workshop is that mods are packaged into .esp files (loaded by going to Data Files in the Skyrim launcher) and as such, the entirety of the pack is loaded.
> If you can find Skyrim HD, that's what I use (I say that because I just looked and didn't see it on the Nexus), but like I said, you'll just have to look at what all there is and pick. I think there are 4 or 5 all-encompassing landscape texture packs, but also many smaller packs that replace just a specific category of textures, like a Water Texture mod, or a Snow Texture, or the Sun Glare, etc. Heck, you can find a texture for literally everything, right down to wooden spoons and the Barenziah Stones. There are also Weapon (Jaysus' Weapons as well as Weapons of the Third Era) and Armor additions (such as the Triss Merigold Armor from The Witcher 2, with multiple color variations, and the Black Sacrament Armor is pretty sweet too).


I downloaded this one: http://www.fileplanet.com/223553/220000/fileinfo/Elder-Scrolls-V:-Skyrim---Skyrim-HD-2k-Textures-Mod-v1.3

...is that the right one? I got the one from the top of the list.

I've also downloaded:

Serious HD, Beautiful Skyrim HD (Clutter & Furniture), Beautiful Skyrim HD (Daedric Weapons), Realistic Lighting 2.4 with ENB, Highres Landscapes 2048x2048

Going to check out some from your list now.

From what I understand, the Nexus Manager automatically detects the mods that are installed? I guess I can install the mods then run the Manager and they'll all be in there or is something else required? Thanks for the help so far.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshielf*
> Use the pack as a base and mod away.
> 
> You'll need to edit your skyrim.ini though.
> 
> Overwrite the [ARCHIVE] section with the following so that the game loads your textures after the high resolution pack..


Awesome. Rep+. I'll do that as soon as my Skyrim finishes downloading, just getting my mods prepared!


----------



## Maian

Yea that's the one, though there is a v1.4 out.

The ENB can be a bit taxing on some systems, and I have no experience with that, that's Milamber and Lifeshield's department









With the Nexus Mod Manager, as long as you download using the "Download with Manager" button, will automatically itemize your list, and allow you to order it however you please (if for instance you have one mod that replaces 100+ textures, and another one that replaces only 10 of those same 100+, load the smaller one second, and it will override the bigger one on just those 10 textures). I don't use the manager, personally, as I just copy+paste what textures I want into my Skyrim\Data folder manually. It takes a little longer, but I feel like I have more control. Downsides are the pain it is to uninstall, and the space it takes up (since everything I have is on my HDD twice lol). I don't mind the space since without Skyrim installed I have just under 1 TB of HDD space.

If you downloaded some manually but want the NMM to detect them, you can manually add a mod onto the list, and you would select the actual .rar or .zip file itself as the mod, rather than unpacking it first.


----------



## jNSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea that's the one, though there is a v1.4 out.
> The ENB can be a bit taxing on some systems, and I have no experience with that, that's Milamber and Lifeshield's department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Nexus Mod Manager, as long as you download using the "Download with Manager" button, will automatically itemize your list, and allow you to order it however you please (if for instance you have one mod that replaces 100+ textures, and another one that replaces only 10 of those same 100+, load the smaller one second, and it will override the bigger one on just those 10 textures). I don't use the manager, personally, as I just copy+paste what textures I want into my Skyrim\Data folder manually. It takes a little longer, but I feel like I have more control. Downsides are the pain it is to uninstall, and the space it takes up (since everything I have is on my HDD twice lol). I don't mind the space since without Skyrim installed I have just under 1 TB of HDD space.
> If you downloaded some manually but want the NMM to detect them, you can manually add a mod onto the list, and you would select the actual .rar or .zip file itself as the mod, rather than unpacking it first.


I think they may have misspelled it on the download list I linked, check out the file name, it's *Skyrim_HD_v1_4_FULL.7z* so I'm not sure... Let's hope for the best!

I guess I won't know until I find out. I had three options for the Lighting mod, I had no idea what 'Vanilla Settings' meant - I suppose (from my experience in WoW, anyway), that means default settings? I picked the ENB and I'm hoping for the best. I'll let you know how it performs.

Good to know that you can add the files - I have a load of RAR, ZIP and 7z files sitting here waiting to be unleashed! I'll give the manager a try. It will be good to be able to manage it since Skyrim will be on my SSD. I need to save all the space I can with Battlefield 3 being on there too!


----------



## Milamber

I'll release my ENB later tonight or early tomorrow. It's taken a while since I have been working on sunsets / water foam of a night (it was glowing!) and bloom intensity. Anyway, it will be ready in the next day or so there will be a lite SSAO and a full SSAO version, so one with Indirect Lighting and one without.


----------



## jNSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'll release my ENB later tonight or early tomorrow. It's taken a while since I have been working on sunsets / water foam of a night (it was glowing!) and bloom intensity. Anyway, it will be ready in the next day or so there will be a lite SSAO and a full SSAO version, so one with Indirect Lighting and one without.


Reckon I should hold off on "Realistic Lighting" for your version then? Not sure how things will run on my rig.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> Reckon I should hold off on "Realistic Lighting" for your version then? Not sure how things will run on my rig.


I won't be releasing it until modinn the ATI beta tester gets back to me, so its up to you really - I won't release it for say another 12hrs from now.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> Reckon I should hold off on "Realistic Lighting" for your version then? Not sure how things will run on my rig.


You can disable realistic lighting via the launcher so you don't need to worry about uninstalling it.


----------



## iARDAs

So basically everyone is saying that the texture pack doesnt really add anything but lower your FPS a lot?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So basically everyone is saying that the texture pack doesnt really add anything but lower your FPS a lot?


I had no trouble with FPS personally.

Add the texture pack, modify your ini so the game uses your texture pack as a base, then add your mods on top.

That way what your mods don't catch the texture pack might.


----------



## Refreshment

*Question:*

Installed the official Bethesda higres pack. Getting more stuttering. Do you think if i use the "mklink" windows command to move the 2 HD textures to another mechanical hard drive could i get some performance improvements?

Hopefully someone can answer.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I had no trouble with FPS personally.
> 
> Add the texture pack, modify your ini so the game uses your texture pack as a base, then add your mods on top.
> 
> That way what your mods don't catch the texture pack might.


Actually i just bought the game last night.

Everything at Ultra with Fxaa i was averaging around 80 fps.

I downloaded the texture pack but did not play it yet.

I currently have no mods and probably wont get any at my first playthrough.

Do i still have to edit the ini file?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Actually i just bought the game last night.
> Everything at Ultra with Fxaa i was averaging around 80 fps.
> I downloaded the texture pack but did not play it yet.
> I currently have no mods and probably wont get any at my first playthrough.
> Do i still have to edit the ini file?


For now I wouldn't bother. Just play.

When you start thinking about adding texture packs then look into it. Bethesda may have fixed this small oversight by then.


----------



## Slightly skewed

For those looking to address the too large game save issue.

*Marts Savegame De-Bloatifier:* http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8216


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> *Question:*
> Installed the official Bethesda higres pack. Getting more stuttering. Do you think if i use the "mklink" windows command to move the 2 HD textures to another mechanical hard drive could i get some performance improvements?
> Hopefully someone can answer.


That won't help. Your problem is the 1gb frame buffer of your 5850. With the high-res pack you are looking at 1.2-1.8gb of Vram usage depending on your resolution. The only solution is a new video card with more vram.

I just moved from my 5870's with 1gb vram.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I thought this was kind of cool. What would be even cooler, would be an actual Skyrim movie.


----------



## steelbom

I've only got a 6750M 512MB and I downloaded the Hi-Res pack. I'm asking for trouble









*EDIT*: I've started it up and it's running okay but I can't see any difference. Do I have to turn it on? I'm still inside the caves in Helgen.


----------



## Milamber

Two mods that will cause stuttering; vurts ultra version and hires 2k texture mods.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifeshield

That was the most epic machinma I have ever seen!


----------



## preston.murrell

I downloaded the hd texture pack last night from bethsadia. And for the most part my frames stayed the same other than one random moment in riftan when i dropped to 31 fps from my 58 average fps but I tabbed out and it jumped back up to the 60 I normally see and this is on ultra high with a 560ti no oc

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach 5

Just wanted to say, as someone going from vanilla skyrim to the official hi-res texture pack, the difference in visuals is enormous. You will notice the difference, with minimal difference in performance.

Defo worth getting for anyone not using other mods out there.


----------



## Refreshment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> That won't help. Your problem is the 1gb frame buffer of your 5850. With the high-res pack you are looking at 1.2-1.8gb of Vram usage depending on your resolution. The only solution is a new video card with more vram.
> I just moved from my 5870's with 1gb vram.


evensen, are you sure of that? Can you link me to some prrof. Can't believe Bethesda wouldn't warm about any memory requirement if it goes over 1 GB.


----------



## nwkegan

For someone like me who is still having issues getting the game to perform smoothly months after release, is there really any hope left beyond playing it on a new system, or did I spend $60 for nothing?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> For someone like me who is still having issues getting the game to perform smoothly months after release, is there really any hope left beyond playing it on a new system, or did I spend $60 for nothing?


I'm assuming you're playing with the HD6850 and i5 2500k in your sigrig?

You should have no reason to need to upgrade your hardware. It's probably about the same performance wise to mine.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> evensen, are you sure of that? Can you link me to some prrof. Can't believe Bethesda wouldn't warm about any memory requirement if it goes over 1 GB.


Sure, I'll take a screenshot of my gpu monitoring when I get home. Once you add texture packs, the Vram demand climbs like a rocket. I will take a vram usage screen of just the new Bethesda High res pack and nothing else just to test. I can tell you that with my STEP mods, I have actually seen 2000mb of vram usage on my single 7970.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> Sure, that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should stick with Bethesda's Official Hi-Res texture pack for now, with the FXAA injector?


Skyrim High Res texture is crap TBH. You are better off using Skyrim HD instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> For someone like me who is still having issues getting the game to perform smoothly months after release, is there really any hope left beyond playing it on a new system, or did I spend $60 for nothing?


You system can run it just fine. These guys are talking about trying to run the game with over 5GB of textures and mods while using FXAA/ENB to run the game at near photo-realistic lighting and texture quality at over 60 FPS and trying work out the issues it causes when you exceed the limitations of poor porting.


----------



## preston.murrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Sure, I'll take a screenshot of my gpu monitoring when I get home. Once you add texture packs, the Vram demand climbs like a rocket. I will take a vram usage screen of just the new Bethesda High res pack and nothing else just to test. I can tell you that with my STEP mods, I have actually seen 2000mb of vram usage on my single 7970.


and you care why you have a 7970 with 3gbs of vram?


----------



## nwkegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm assuming you're playing with the HD6850 and i5 2500k in your sigrig?
> 
> You should have no reason to need to upgrade your hardware. It's probably about the same performance wise to mine.


Yes, I am. Despite the fact that I get 50+ FPS at all times, or a constant maintenance of 60 FPS on low, turning and running causes a lot of stuttering. Not sure if it's just the camera, or graphics themselves, but essentially the game doesn't *feel* smooth. I've tried a host of different fixes to no avail, including a full reinstall of Windows 7, a CPU change, and various GPU driver changes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You system can run it just fine. These guys are talking about trying to run the game with over 5GB of textures and mods while using FXAA/ENB to run the game at near photo-realistic lighting and texture quality at over 60 FPS and trying work out the issues it causes when you exceed the limitations of poor porting.


Yeah, I wouldn't mind playing without the fancy lighting and such for now if only it were smooth.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *preston.murrell*
> 
> and you care why you have a 7970 with 3gbs of vram?


I did care. That's why I upgraded to the 7970. My 5870's had 1gb of Vram.


----------



## -relk-

Hey guys,

I have been running into a problem when trying to run skyrim on my new laptop. Its a Samsung 7 series with a 6750m in it. The problem I run into is that skyrim does not pick up the 6750, when I go into the settings menu, the menu showing which graphics card to use is always set on the integrated intel graphics. I have tried disabling the integrated graphics in device manager, disabling it in the bios, downloading the updated drivers, changing the switchable graphics option, and no results. I did a search on google and these forums but found nothing. Anybody run into the same issue and was able to resolve it? Thanks.


----------



## preston.murrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I did care. That's why I upgraded to the 7970. My 5870's had 1gb of Vram.


fair enough then i have the offical texture update and a few other small one and i average 55-56 fps on 1 gtx 560ti


----------



## Chimeracaust

In case anyone is wondering the official texture pack has almost no impact on performance, even on 1gb cards. So don't be scared.


----------



## P3c4h2

So I just went for it in the sale. Any chance my 460gtx will be ok at 19 x 12?
I also read the texture pack isn't that noticeable, anyone verify?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2*
> 
> So I just went for it in the sale. Any chance my 460gtx will be ok at 19 x 12?
> I also read the texture pack isn't that noticeable, anyone verify?


It should run OK








And, I like what they've done with the high rez pack


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> In case anyone is wondering the official texture pack has almost no impact on performance, even on 1gb cards. So don't be scared.


Good to know, my card doesn't need anymore of a workout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2*
> 
> So I just went for it in the sale. Any chance my 460gtx will be ok at 19 x 12?
> I also read the texture pack isn't that noticeable, anyone verify?


Should run it Just fine, I'm playing it on mostly High settings, a several texture mods, with a 8800 Ultra at that resolution. Granted vram is usually at or near maxed, but it runs decent.

I have a decently high bounty at Solitude, and was trying to turn in a quest, stopped by 5 guards in the castle. So that didn't end well because I'm not paying them. Then I decided to mess around and kill off the city, some how all of the jarls and their thanes appeared there when I attacked, so it was like 15 unkillable npc's onscreen, then I went outside with all of them, summoned my dragon pal, FPS did dip into 10-15 range during some of the explosion fests lol, but most of the time its around 40+ fps.


----------



## Mkilbride

Can't wait til 12/12/12, when I can finally play the game.

Waiting for the ultra mods to come out and all content be released.


----------



## dave12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2*
> 
> So I just went for it in the sale. Any chance my 460gtx will be ok at 19 x 12?
> I also read the texture pack isn't that noticeable, anyone verify?


I dunno about that. I have a pair of GTX460 SE's in SLI and they are usually at 70-80 utilization to give 80ish fps @ 19x10.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anybody know why i get lag when near doors on any ENB i use?
fps limiter fixes it but then i get choppy gameplay in general.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anybody know why i get lag when near doors on any ENB i use?
> fps limiter fixes it but then i get choppy gameplay in general.


You, sir are chasing the holy grail. What you are looking for doesn't exist. Enb Skyrim with any combination of hardware will not yield you 60fps and zero stuttering at all times. Just go for Mil or Life's fxaa profiles and you will be rock solid at 60 all the time.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12*
> 
> I dunno about that. I have a pair of GTX460 SE's in SLI and they are usually at 70-80 utilization to give 80ish fps @ 19x10.


But he has a MSI GTX 460 Twin Frozr, your SE's are not as fast individually as a regular GTX 460, much less the MSI ones that are factory OC'd. That card should be fine... may have to turn shadows down, or not use high amounts of Anti-Aliasing, but he should be fine.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> You, sir are chasing the holy grail. What you are looking for doesn't exist. Enb Skyrim with any combination of hardware will not yield you 60fps and zero stuttering at all times. Just go for Mil or Life's fxaa profiles and you will be rock solid at 60 all the time.


But that's the thing. I'm not. You would not believe the issues i've had with their ENB's.
I've spent at least 10 working hours in the past 2 days trying to get their enb;s to work, including reformatting.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With the release of the CK I am hoping to see the following:
> 
> - New unarmed combat abilities and perks. I want to be equally devastating with my fists as I am with my weapons. I want to kick people too.
> *- Portable tent/sleeping bag. I am bored of killing innocent bandits and hunters to get a good night's sleep.*


You sleep? Heroes don't sleep!


----------



## Mkilbride

Not ENBseries fault. it's all on Skyrim and it's crappy optimization.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But that's the thing. I'm not. You would not believe the issues i've had with their ENB's.
> I've spent at least 10 working hours in the past 2 days trying to get their enb;s to work, including reformatting.


I meant go for their FXAA profiles *without* ENB. Trust me, there is no current machine out there that can run ENB Skyrim flawlessly. You either have to sacrifice beauty or speed. You can't have both in Skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> You sleep? Heroes don't sleep!


Helps you level up faster


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I meant go for their FXAA profiles *without* ENB. Trust me, there is no current machine out there that can run ENB Skyrim flawlessly. You either have to sacrifice beauty or speed. You can't have both in Skyrim.


I honestly like some of the injectors looks way better then the ENB....just a personal preference I guess. I like the sharpened look. ENB seems so pastel to me, like its a painting or something.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> I meant go for their FXAA profiles *without* ENB. Trust me, there is no current machine out there that can run ENB Skyrim flawlessly. You either have to sacrifice beauty or speed. You can't have both in Skyrim.


Right on! I am going to try the very latest fxaa inject and see if i can do better


----------



## Roman5

Get cooking everyone









http://www.gourmetgaming.co.uk/post/12553999356/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-sweet-roll-this
http://cakesbymisti.co.uk/blog/2012/02/skyrim-sweets/


----------



## BradleyW

It would seem the high res pack disables all textures in the texture folder. I've done shots to see this for myself.

Also this guide DOES NOT work,
Quote:


> For those who have downloaded the new High Res Texture pack DLC:
> By default, the texture pack overrides all of the texture files in skyrim/data/textures. To fix:
> 1) Find your skyrim.ini file
> - for Windows 7 users, it will be in My Documents/My Games/Skyrim/skyrim.ini.
> - for others, it will be in Skyrim/Data/Skyrim.ini.
> 2) Open the file and search for sResourceArchiveList
> 3) Edit the line after that to add the values and save the file:
> HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa someplace after "Skyrim - Textures.bsa".
> The line should be something very similar to:
> 
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> 
> Make extra sure you have commas after all the file names, or Skyrim will quietly crash.
> 4) When loading the game in the launcher, choose "Data Files" and uncheck the two high-res texture packs. Don't worry, they'll still work in game.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> evensen, are you sure of that? Can you link me to some prrof. Can't believe Bethesda wouldn't warm about any memory requirement if it goes over 1 GB.


They did give requirements


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> You sleep? Heroes don't sleep!


Clearly Lydia doesnt sleep... she is forever yawning!

As for my character, he doesnt sleep either... he needs to watch the skys and protect his sweet rolls


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Clearly Lydia doesnt sleep... she is forever yawning!
> As for my character, he doesnt sleep either... he needs to watch the skys and protect his sweet rolls


My heroines have slain whoever dares grab at HER sweet rolls.


----------



## jNSK

Skyrim + Official Hi-Res Textures + Skyrim HD + ENB = Looks AWESOME.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> Skyrim + Official Hi-Res Textures + Skyrim HD + ENB = Looks AWESOME.


If bethesda high res is enabled, anything in textures is disabled.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If bethesda high res is enabled, anything in textures is disabled.


Only if you don't modify the ini. And it doesn't disable everything, it just conflicts with some mods. Some mods work fine, others don't.


----------



## Milamber

Sethy666 you there? It's gone quiet again! That time of day...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Sethy666 you there? It's gone quiet again! That time of day...


Yep, Im here

Shhh... you may wake the kiddies











Addit... Ive got a meeting to go too now... oh well, i am at work


----------



## Milamber

Yeah, I'm working from home today, managed to get all my meetings done and dusted. Really annoy's me when PM's schedule late arvo meetings (your not a Pm are you?!)

So this steam workshop is great if you havent tried it. I check it every few hours and the SKYUI was just added. Basically I have removed NMM mods now and Im going to just use Steam Workshop. Also going to keep hires textures DLC and just overwrite it with mods as they become available, that way my default textures will be better res than the old vanilla before the DLC was released.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah, I'm working from home today, managed to get all my meetings done and dusted. Really annoy's me when PM's schedule late arvo meetings (your not a Pm are you?!)
> So this steam workshop is great if you havent tried it. I check it every few hours and the SKYUI was just added. Basically I have removed NMM mods now and Im going to just use Steam Workshop. Also going to keep hires textures DLC and just overwrite it with mods as they become available, that way my default textures will be better res than the old vanilla before the DLC was released.


I've installed a few mods with Steam Workshop, as their authors don't seem to want to put them on the Nexus at the moment. It seems really cool for the average joe. All you got do is hit Subscribe and everything gets installed fine. Pretty cool.

There are only four things that are stopping me from using the Workshop exclusively. And I don't ever seeing all of them being implemented.


Overriding texture packs. You have almost no control of which textures get installed from a mod. You can sort load order of the .ESP's but you don't have anything (easy) to open up archives and delete the textures you don't want. Hint, hint something like STEP.
Customization. Fomod and BAIN scripts are rendered useless. There is no way to give the mod user a choice in what he/she wants to install from a mod. For instance, what if Bellyache's Creature Retexture Pack is downloaded on Workshop? You install what you get, no choice. With NMM or BAIN, you get a wizard to ask you which of a set of textures you'd like to pick from the archive and then install those. I personally like customization in my game. That's just me.
Everything is now just a .ESP file. I've explained this before. Gamebyro (Creation Engine) cannot use more than 255 ESP files at ANY one time. Is the average person going to have 255 ESP files? More likely then not, but I had 248 mods installed in Wrye Bash before I started over for my CK restructure. I only had 53 .ESP files total at the time. What if I had used Steam Workshop for all of those files? I'd have 7 mods left to use/download. This feature is the biggest gamebreaker for me, and I understand that mega-modding isn't a goal of everyone else. This is just something I'm pointing out for those of you who are going to follow something like STEP in the future. There will come a time when you'll have more mods then can be loaded in the game. This is assuming of course that they don't make a radical change in the way Gamebyro loads ESP's or Steam Workshop introduces something like a Bashed Patch.
Having control over your mods. I like seeing my mod archives and having the ability to open them at will and delete/modify things I don't like or change. I also like having backup's of previous versions in case a new version just totally breaks my game. What if a new version someone puts up on Workshop breaks 50% of people's games? You can't revert to the old one because Workshop just updates to the newest version of the mod.
So there you have it. Those are my thoughts about Steam Workshop. I'll still use the Nexus primarily and Wrye Bash for managing my mods. But if none of the four points above apply to you, I would definitely have to recommend using Workshop. It is the PERFECT entry tool to modifying Skyrim. And it is also good for people who don't really have a clue or care to manually install mods. Some people just like the click and install thing.

Anyways, just my 2 cents. Not trying to start a flame war of Nexus vs Workshop. This is my critique of the new system.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Hrmm, I'm now getting a CTD with no errors upon loading any save file. This just started today. The game ran fine yesterday. The only thing that changed was that I added 3 mods from the workshop under subscribe, today. They are supposed to auto download upon game launch but they won't, so I unsubscribed them and the crash still happens. A second after the crash gets back to desktop, in the steam library page, in the list of games, you can see skyrim flash yellow for a second like it's trying to download something. But then nothing.

I've verified file cache, and updated DX, Dotnet (which doesn't appear to do anything when the update .exe is launched) and vcrredist.exe. I tried 6 different game save files and unchecked all .esp when launching. Still no workie. I'm reinstalling now as a last resort.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah, I'm working from home today, managed to get all my meetings done and dusted. Really annoy's me when PM's schedule late arvo meetings (your not a Pm are you?!)
> So this steam workshop is great if you havent tried it. I check it every few hours and the SKYUI was just added. Basically I have removed NMM mods now and Im going to just use Steam Workshop. Also going to keep hires textures DLC and just overwrite it with mods as they become available, that way my default textures will be better res than the old vanilla before the DLC was released.


I dont think Im a PM but I am willing to learn









I glanced at the Steam Workshop this morning, before work... it looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I tried 6 different game save files and unchecked all .esp when launching. Still no workie. I'm reinstalling now as a last resort.


Good luck... I hope it works out for ya.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

fps that can I expect with my rig maxed out ????


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> fps that can I expect with my rig maxed out ????


Impossible to even predict... it will depend on resolution, anti-aliasing, mods installed and video card drivers.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> fps that can I expect with my rig maxed out ????


Well, I've got an i5 2400S w/ a 6750M 512MB, and at 1080p, on High but with shadows set to Low, with no AA or FXAA and 8xAF, and with Hi-Res textures installed, I'm getting about 25-30 FPS. The 6750M is about equivalent to a 6550 or something like that, so I'd say you'd get significantly more than what I'm getting.


----------



## sockpirate

OMG i am loving the steam workshop for the mods. It makes all of this so simple!!! What do you guys think?

It is really time for the game to come alive now!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> OMG i am loving the steam workshop for the mods. It makes all of this so simple!!! What do you guys think?
> It is really time for the game to come alive now!


I definitely love the simplicity, but I was modded before the workshop. However getting a faster horse and a dozen other mods at the click of a bottom is extremely nice. I would love to see the STALKER games put in the workshop, along with morrowind and oblivion. Not that that will ever happen...


----------



## Refreshment

So i meet the recommended requirements. What's the reason for the stuttering after the Bethesda texutre pack, slow hard disk or low vram?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> So i meet the recommended requirements. What's the reason for the stuttering after the Bethesda texutre pack, slow hard disk or low vram?


For the Texture pack Bethesda suggests the specs to be well over recommended.

How much is your VRAM?


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> So i meet the recommended requirements. What's the reason for the stuttering after the Bethesda texutre pack, slow hard disk or low vram?


Processor maybe. Before 1.4 Skyrim pretty much demanded Sandy Bridges for ultra to be smooth, not sure if 1.4 changed that, but I suspect it might have. Games a cpu hog more than a gpu hog. I doubt the 1gb vram is the problem, my 5870 is keeping up just fine.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Refreshment*
> 
> So i meet the recommended requirements. What's the reason for the stuttering after the Bethesda texutre pack, slow hard disk or low vram?
> 
> 
> 
> Processor maybe. Before 1.4 Skyrim pretty much demanded Sandy Bridges for ultra to be smooth, not sure if 1.4 changed that, but I suspect it might have. Games a cpu hog more than a gpu hog. I doubt the 1gb vram is the problem, my 5870 is keeping up just fine.
Click to expand...

My 1090T has run ultra just fine with a 5870 (2GB) since day 1... of course the 1.4 patch has improved performance, but it is not true stating that the game demands a Sandy Bridge processor.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> My 1090T has run ultra just fine with a 5870 (2GB) since day 1... of course the 1.4 patch has improved performance, but it is not true stating that the game demands a Sandy Bridge processor.


I'm going to have to agree with Chimeracaust with his comment about Sandy Bridge before 1.4. I had a Phenom X4 955 @ 4.0 GHz and my 6970 when Skyrim first came out. The only place I'd hit 60 fps was in caves and looking up at the sky when running on Ultra. Sure I got "sufficient" frames everywhere, and 30 fps is all you need but 60 fps makes a big difference in smoothness when panning the screen. The only place where it dropped below 30 fps was the dreaded tree in Whiterun. Upgraded to a 2600k over the holidays and became completely GPU bound from that point on. I was GPU bound before SkyBoost, TESVAL, or 1.4 came out.... this thing is hellafast. But I also agree that with 1.4 and what SkyBoost and TESVal did I don't think a Sandy Bridge is really needed at this point. The point Chimercaust was trying to make was that a Sandy Bridge was required to get 50-60 FPS "everywhere" in the game before 1.4. No doubt that your 1090T did the job, but AMD's performance in Gamebyro games is subpar to Intel to say the least. Not trying to start a war, but I bought my new processor with this primary consideration in mind. There's a reason why SB was hugely recommended when this game came out.

Core scaling of PhenomII vs SB



A picture of the amazing performance increases with an overclocked processor too. If I was still CPU bound I'd get Ivy Bridge first day it comes out ^_^


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> My 1090T has run ultra just fine with a 5870 (2GB) since day 1... of course the 1.4 patch has improved performance, but it is not true stating that the game demands a Sandy Bridge processor.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to agree with Chimeracaust with his comment about Sandy Bridge before 1.4. I had a Phenom X4 955 @ 4.0 GHz and my 6970 when Skyrim first came out. The only place I'd hit 60 fps was in caves and looking up at the sky when running on Ultra. Sure I got "sufficient" frames everywhere, and 30 fps is all you need but 60 fps makes a big difference in smoothness when panning the screen. The only place where it dropped below 30 fps was the dreaded tree in Whiterun. Upgraded to a 2600k over the holidays and became completely GPU bound from that point on. I was GPU bound before SkyBoost, TESVAL, or 1.4 came out.... this thing is hellafast. But I also agree that with 1.4 and what SkyBoost and TESVal did I don't think a Sandy Bridge is really needed at this point. The point Chimercaust was trying to make was that a Sandy Bridge was required to get 50-60 FPS "everywhere" in the game before 1.4. No doubt that your 1090T did the job, but AMD's performance in Gamebyro games is subpar to Intel to say the least. Not trying to start a war, but I bought my new processor with this primary consideration in mind. There's a reason why SB was hugely recommended when this game came out.
> 
> Core scaling of PhenomII vs SB
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of the amazing performance increases with an overclocked processor too. If I was still CPU bound I'd get Ivy Bridge first day it comes out ^_^
Click to expand...

Okay... now set the graphs aside and comb through the 6000+ comments in this thread. Users across all hardware platforms have had "smoothness" issues since day one. At times my 1090T was running the game smooth as silk on Ultra, while certain i7/580 users were complaining of stuttering and crashing. Stating the obvious that and i7 will give you more frames than an X6 does not give the whole picture... and stating that the game "demands" a sandy bridge processor is just irresponsible IMO.


----------



## _02

I've been running hitchless and (subjectively) smooth on an overclocked PHII X3 and 1GB 5850, so I wouldn't consider a SB processor to even be a recommendation for someone in my situation with my desires. IMO it would be better to discuss the implications of the processor and not jump to the value declaration of it demanding a certain processor. The graphs speak for themselves, but not necessarily of what is required for a certain experience.

I guess I'm trying to say that better doesn't equal required.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I've been running hitchless and (subjectively) smooth on an overclocked PHII X3 and 1GB 5850, so I wouldn't consider a SB processor to even be a recommendation for someone in my situation with my desires. IMO it would be better to discuss the implications of the processor and not jump to the value declaration of it demanding a certain processor. The graphs speak for themselves, but not necessarily of what is required for a certain experience.
> I guess I'm trying to say that better doesn't equal required.


Well put, my post was not meant to say that a Sandy Bridge was "required" to play the game or that the game "demanded" it either. But I was speaking along the lines of getting 60 fps everywhere before 1.4 and two performance boosting mods, that a Sandy Bridge was required to get to those levels of frames (keyword here) _consistently_ throughout the entire game. I know very well that smoothness of gameplay is very subjective. No doubt about that and I'm not arguing that your sense of smooth is the same as mine as they aren't. Everyone is different, but subjectively I like my games to be 60 fps because I do notice hitching when panning my camera around noticeably fast.

@Cmoney Read the graphs again, it was "required" to have a SB process to get 60 fps. Did I say that I was required to play the game? No, read my post. Smooth as you've said is subjective. I'm not trying to fight with you at all or try to sound bigheaded. I stated very clearly in my post that this "fact" no longer applies now because of 1.4. Any recent processor has enough power to play the game more than sufficiently at 60 fps now.

As far as the stuttering goes, yes that's a fact of any game made with Gamebyro. With Hi-Res textures most of the time it's the fact that people are either not using an SSD or they don't have sufficient VRAM. Or that their drivers are just screwed up. I stated that I was CPU bound before SB, and now I'm GPU bound. Is everyone else's systems different? Sure. Again just stating my opinion.

It seems just because I talked down on the AMD chip that people have to get that knee-jerk reaction, I don't hate on AMD because I was AMD for the last 6 years. I don't want to fight. Sorry I even commented...


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Again just stating my opinion, I guess I'm not allowed to share mine.
> I don't want to fight. Sorry I even commented...


Don't equate a disagreement with an argument. Discussions aren't about being right, they are about thinking.

The discussion of a disagreement is more important than agreeing, that's where people think. If two people discussing something agree, one of them isn't needed in the discussion. I'd like to think that two rational people can reign in the natural defensiveness of an exchange and actually exchange ideas without being saddled by the necessity to be the "right" one.

I think you were fairly clear about the level of expectation on your part of 60fps performance, but it deserved discussion.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Hey fellas. Workin away at the moment and on an iPhone so cant be arsed goin through the last pages

Just noticed there the skyrim hd dlc on steam. Is it as good in reality as it looks in those screens? Also I'll need to remove all my current graphics related mods yeah?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Ugh, I wish they had implemented spell combos, that's one thing I really liked in Dragon Age ;x

Great video btw, but it kinda makes me sad, I hope we get to see some of those improvements..


----------



## Roman5

I might not be popular for this, but why don't we have a separate thread now for skyrim *gameplay only* and leave this thread for all the mods and tweaks? At another forum I post at that's exactly what they have, one thread for mods and tweaks, and one thread purely for gameplay questions, observations, gameplay discussions and videos. People here are posting cool videos and things to do with the game which don't get much response, and almost every post is about some mod or HD pack. It seems the mods and tweaks are more important than the game itself. Just a thought.

You can shoot your arrows at me now, I don't mind, you can't pierce my daedric armour.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


When does this stuff come out?!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I might not be popular for this, but why don't we have a separate thread now for skyrim *gameplay only* and leave this thread for all the mods and tweaks? At another forum I post at that's exactly what they have, one thread for mods and tweaks, and one thread purely for gameplay questions, observations, gameplay discussions and videos. People here are posting cool videos and things to do with the game which don't get much response, and almost every post is about some mod or HD pack. It seems the mods and tweaks are more important than the game itself. Just a thought.
> You can shoot your arrows at me now, I don't mind, you can't pierce my daedric armour.


If you feel like you have the time to create and maintain a mod thread, go ahead and create one







Nevermind a quick search brings up Milambers thread, looks like it didn't take off though, probably because the other two threads are pretty well established.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1176489/official-skyrim-mod-thread

but I kinda agree, same with the screenshot thread, to much posing, not enough gameplay shots etc, though I'm guilty of that myself


----------



## Mkilbride

It doesn't.

They were just showing stuff they worked on for funies. Internal only.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> When does this stuff come out?!


It was only for "fun" as mentioned already. A creative week they got free reign to work on whatever they desired. Some of it may see release at some point, but they are not saying what exactly.


----------



## Maian

Well if they can do it, it's only a matter of time before a modder figures it out as well. They pretty much did all of that with the Creation Kit...


----------



## blackbalt89

Does anyone have any idea how big the HD texture pack is?

I've got super slow internet at home and I'm wondering if it's even feasible to download without tying up what little internet resources my PC has to download.

Or is there a place where I can download the file and drop it into the Steamapps folder? Would that even work? Or does it need to be installed by Steam itself?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how big the HD texture pack is?
> I've got super slow internet at home and I'm wondering if it's even feasible to download without tying up what little internet resources my PC has to download.
> Or is there a place where I can download the file and drop it into the Steamapps folder? Would that even work? Or does it need to be installed by Steam itself?


It's 3.2 gigs. PM Slightly Skewed if you want to d/l it outside of steam. You can drop it in your steam folder as it is an .esp file.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea I'm using it, not the hardest one, though. Just the Dark Rainbow I think it is? Yesterday I was playing and heard some stuff happening and a trio of Vigilant of Stendarr were being attacked by bandits randomly, and later on, came across a Stormcloak vs Imperial battle (like a 4v4). Dragons are spawning and stuff, but none of them fight me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to get their attention and they ignore me.
> Crashing straight-away when clicking continue sounds like a corrupted save file I think, try loading a save that isn't the most recent (like the 3rd Auto-Save or a quicksave or something). That's the only thing I can think of. I'm not a veteran of Bethesda RPGs so I don't know what kind of things happen from time to time.


Thanks, this did the trick!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how big the HD texture pack is?
> I've got super slow internet at home and I'm wondering if it's even feasible to download without tying up what little internet resources my PC has to download.
> Or is there a place where I can download the file and drop it into the Steamapps folder? Would that even work? Or does it need to be installed by Steam itself?


Yes it's about 3 GB in size. And I'm not sure how else you are going to download it without using the internet.







you are really better off just getting it through steam. Leave it on overnight or, if there is a throttling feature, use that. Does steam have a speed throttling feature? I looked through the options and didn't see any.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how big the HD texture pack is?
> I've got super slow internet at home and I'm wondering if it's even feasible to download without tying up what little internet resources my PC has to download.
> Or is there a place where I can download the file and drop it into the Steamapps folder? Would that even work? Or does it need to be installed by Steam itself?


Get a friend with faster internet to DL the texture back through your steam, then back up the whole game onto a large USB and then install the game via the backup on your computer,


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Okay... now set the graphs aside and comb through the 6000+ comments in this thread. Users across all hardware platforms have had "smoothness" issues since day one. At times my 1090T was running the game smooth as silk on Ultra, while certain i7/580 users were complaining of stuttering and crashing. Stating the obvious that and i7 will give you more frames than an X6 does not give the whole picture... and stating that the game "demands" a sandy bridge processor is just irresponsible IMO.


i5-2500K 4.7 GHz

2x4 GB of 1600 CL8 RAM

single GTX 580 at 904.5 MHz core / 1809 MHz shader / 2106 Mhz memory

WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM 2 TB drive (no SSD)

290.53 beta drivers (Significant performance boost, by the way...)

Playing at 1920x1200 resolution, full-screen. (more demand than 1080p)

I'm staying between 45 FPS and 60 FPS (capped by v-sync) in all cases, with the only times I experience any hitching or stutter at all is when I move from one cell to another and I have to load my ugrid buffer. (This hitching was non-existent with default skyrim settings on "maximum" but with my ugrids to load as 9 and my buffer at 100, yeah, I get a slight frame of hitching at cell boundaries)

I have the high resolution texture pack and I have the following mods installed:


Detailed Faces 2.00.26.2.0
Detailed Lips 1.20.689.1.2
High Quality Eyes DD.1.20.498
High Quality Eyes 1.20.498.1.2
No More Blocky Faces 1.50.30.1.5

As per http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide I made several changes to my driver settings and my Skyrim.ini as well as SkyrimPrefs.ini:


I enabled Anisotropic Filtering and set it to 16x. I have Skyrim's AF disabled and I'm using the higher quality NVIDIA AF through my graphic driver itself, forced.
I forced Texture Filtering to High Quality.
I forced TRAA (Transparency Antialiasing) to 8x
I forced Ambient Occlusion to High Quality with the NVIDIA beta drivers and the Nvidia Inspector combined. (Beta drivers enable AO, but cap at Quality. Nvidia Inspector allows forced High Quality)

In addition, I have made the following performance affecting changes to my Skyrim.ini: (Note that I've made other tweaks as well, but not that would impact FPS or stutter)

[General]

uExterior Cell Buffer=100 (default is 36 - (ugrids +1)^2 is the formula, and this increase is a *significant burden* on the system, *this also drastically increased my load times when I start the game*)

uGridsToLoad=9 (default is 5 - changing to 9 is a *significant burden* on the system *as above, this increased my load times substantially; I now have time to read the information message(s) LOL*)



Spoiler: I'm hiding the next dozen or so lines of .ini changes in a spoiler link to save space. I left the cell buffer and ugrids showing, because they are a drastic resource hog.



iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096 ("ultra-high" which is a burden on the system)

fSunShadowUpdateTime=0.000 (very slight system burden, just increases the number of shadow updates per day)

fSunUpdateThreshold=0.100 (same as above)

[Grass]

bAllowCreateGrass=1

bAllowLoadGrass=0

iMinGrassSize=20 (these three are for slightly more grass clumps at high detail, but are a bit of a system hog)

[Water]

bReflectLODObjects=1

bReflectLODLand=1

bReflectSky=1

bReflectLODTrees=1 (I can't remember which of these were departures from defaults, so I added them all to the list here. They do increase the burden on the GPU, of course.)



*And then I made the following changes to SkyrimPrefs.ini* (based on the guide source I cited above)



Spoiler: You have all seen most of this before. I'm hiding it in a spoiler so that those who want to see what changes I made can see, but I'm not going to burden the thread with the extra two dozen lines of .ini changes.



[Display]

iBlurDeferredShadowMask=0 (sharpened the shadows, might revert back to 1 or 2 just to eliminate some jaggedness on some shadows... we'll see. Minimum burden on the system.)

iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096 (The default on the max setting is 2048, so doubling it adds a bit of burden on the GPU, of course)

bTreesReceiveShadows=1 (more shadows, more gpu load)
bDrawLandShadows=1 (more shadows, more gpu load)

iShadowMapResolution=4096 (increased shadow resolution, consistent with previous changes, more load)

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=14000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=14000.0000 (default is 7000)
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000 (More demand on GPU due to grasses in all of these changes, obviously)

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=950 (higher particle density on flame and spell effects, more load)

[TerrainManager]

fTreeLoadDistance=75000 (can be a burden outdoors in some heavily forested areas)

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024 (doubled from default)
iWaterReflectWidth=1024 (doubled from default, both obviously increase burden, especially when combined with Anisotropic Filtering 16x)



The point is, that even with some rather heavy changes made to the game via .ini and driver tweaks (*thanks to the good folks at Nvidia* http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide) and with just a few high res mods placed in the game, I'm still getting excellent performance.


----------



## Nemesis158

So i downloaded the space core mod. when i arrived at the place where he falls, he indeed fell from space, then suddenly there was a frost dragon behind me. also, put the space core down and listen to him for a bit, hes got some funny lines


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> My 1090T has run ultra just fine with a 5870 (2GB) since day 1... of course the 1.4 patch has improved performance, but it is not true stating that the game demands a Sandy Bridge processor.


I had a Phenom II 940 black edition @ 3.6ghz until a few week ago and I didn't get very smooth performance at all in ultra. In the cities is chugged terribly and in the country it was often hovering around 30-40. In the dungeons it was good however. Not being an AMD hater, just seems that Betheseda omptimized for SB processors. No clue why.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> So i downloaded the space core mod. when i arrived at the place where he falls, he indeed fell from space, then suddenly there was a frost dragon behind me. also, put the space core down and listen to him for a bit, hes got some funny lines


You can do more with him


----------



## OverClocker55

More Video Ram better?


----------



## Sethy666

Well, after an overnight download, Ive installed the DLC. I disabled all my HiRes mods from nexus and had a little walk around Whiterun before work this morning.

I guess I have been spoiled by the Nexus mods and Lifeshield's FXAA settings coz I cant see a jaw dropping difference.

As too how the DLC interacts with my other nexus mods, time will tell. Ive retained Lifeshield's FXAA settings and Im looking forward to exploring Skyrim in a bit more detail tonight, after work.

The Workshop looks great and I plan to replace the nexus mods with the WS ones, as they come online.

Exciting times ahead


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> More Video Ram better?


Yep! If you run out, the game uses the RAM which is slower when the GPU needs to process the information and if things get really bad like you run out of RAM for example, its written to the HDD if page file is turned on. After that, the PC will blow up and take the rest of us with it, so yeah, more VRAM the better.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yep! If you run out, the game uses the RAM which is slower when the GPU needs to process the information and if things get really bad like you run out of RAM for example, its written to the HDD if page file is turned on. After that, the PC will blow up and take the rest of us with it, so yeah, more VRAM the better.


so my 6950 2gb or gtx 570 1.2gb?


----------



## grishkathefool

?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Yeah, I'm working from home today, managed to get all my meetings done and dusted. Really annoy's me when PM's schedule late arvo meetings (your not a Pm are you?!)
> 
> So this steam workshop is great if you havent tried it. I check it every few hours and *the SKYUI* was just added. Basically I have removed NMM mods now and Im going to just use Steam Workshop. Also going to keep hires textures DLC and just overwrite it with mods as they become available, that way my default textures will be better res than the old vanilla before the DLC was released.


Regarding SkyUI:

I was running the SkyUI and SKSE. Everything was roses. Then the Beta patches came out. The SKSE guys quickly posted an update. Then another Beta Patch, followed by another SKSE update. The thing is, SkyUI still says that it isn't happy with the Update or the SKSE update.

Is the Steam Workshop version of SkyUI different than the Nexus version - different as in updated to work with the official Skyrim Patch and the newest SKSE?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> More Video Ram better?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! If you run out, the game uses the RAM which is slower when the GPU needs to process the information and if things get really bad like you run out of RAM for example, its written to the HDD if page file is turned on. After that, the PC will blow up and take the rest of us with it, so yeah, more VRAM the better.
Click to expand...

Yes, more VRAM means more ability to load textures (among other things) into memory and then process them with the GPUs. Right now, most games seem to run beautifully at maximum settings with 1.5 GB of video RAM. However, some games like BF3 are pushing that limit and 3 GB of VRAM can help quite a bit in those situations on ultra high settings.

Furthermore, as you increase resolutions (or the number of monitors in a multi-monitor display) you also need more VRAM.

More cards in SLI / Crossfire = faster FPS due to parallel processing of graphics but not more VRAM, as each card has to have the same data loaded into RAM for SLI/Crossfire to work.

Cards with more VRAM on them = more VRAM.

So it all comes down to what resolution you game at (how many monitors you have displaying the game), how high the resolutions in your textures are, as well as how the game is optimized.

1.5 GB of VRAM is a good place to start.

3.0 GB of VRAM is a good place to be for multi-monitor displays at ultra high resolutions with ultra-high settings and provide for future game scalability. Placing said cards in SLI / Crossfire mode will help keep framerates high as you increase resolutions and settings.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I've been running hitchless and (subjectively) smooth on an overclocked PHII X3 and 1GB 5850, so I wouldn't consider a SB processor to even be a recommendation for someone in my situation with my desires. IMO it would be better to discuss the implications of the processor and not jump to the value declaration of it demanding a certain processor. The graphs speak for themselves, but not necessarily of what is required for a certain experience.
> I guess I'm trying to say that better doesn't equal required.
> 
> 
> 
> Well put, my post was not meant to say that a Sandy Bridge was "required" to play the game or that the game "demanded" it either. But I was speaking along the lines of getting 60 fps everywhere before 1.4 and two performance boosting mods, that a Sandy Bridge was required to get to those levels of frames (keyword here) _consistently_ throughout the entire game. I know very well that smoothness of gameplay is very subjective. No doubt about that and I'm not arguing that your sense of smooth is the same as mine as they aren't. Everyone is different, but subjectively I like my games to be 60 fps because I do notice hitching when panning my camera around noticeably fast.
> 
> @Cmoney Read the graphs again, it was "required" to have a SB process to get 60 fps. Did I say that I was required to play the game? No, read my post. Smooth as you've said is subjective. I'm not trying to fight with you at all or try to sound bigheaded. I stated very clearly in my post that this "fact" no longer applies now because of 1.4. Any recent processor has enough power to play the game more than sufficiently at 60 fps now.
> 
> As far as the stuttering goes, yes that's a fact of any game made with Gamebyro. With Hi-Res textures most of the time it's the fact that people are either not using an SSD or they don't have sufficient VRAM. Or that their drivers are just screwed up. I stated that I was CPU bound before SB, and now I'm GPU bound. Is everyone else's systems different? Sure. Again just stating my opinion, I guess I'm not allowed to share mine.
> 
> It seems just because I talked down on the AMD chip that people have to get that knee-jerk reaction, I don't hate on AMD because I was AMD for the last 6 years. I don't want to fight. Sorry I even commented...
Click to expand...

An apology isn't required... I just didn't want people to get the wrong idea that AMD processors are not adequate to run this game smoothly. You can have the best processor on the market, but if you have a video card that is reaching its VRAM limits then you are going to have stuttering problems. My FPS dips as low as 40FPS at times(ultra with lots of HD mods), but as long as I don't stutter I could personally care less.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> An apology isn't required... I just didn't want people to get the wrong idea that AMD processors are not adequate to run this game smoothly. You can have the best processor on the market, but if you have a video card that is reaching its VRAM limits then you are going to have stuttering problems. My FPS dips as low as 40FPS at times(ultra with lots of HD mods), but as long as I don't stutter I could personally care less.


Well said.

Anything over 30 FPS (at all times) is absolutely fine in most gaming situations, so long as it is smooth and not jittery. (In First-Person-Shooter or racing games, having > 60 FPS becomes a bit more important to some people.)

As for CPU limitations, you're right on the money. If your video card is inadequate, you can have the best CPU known to mankind for gaming and it won't matter. If your VRAM is inadequate, you're placing the load on your RAM and your FSB (or its equivalent) and you're losing the benefits of the PCIe x8 or x16 pipe you have straight to your GPU.

As a side note, I can make any CPU limit the FPS of a game. I simply reduce my resolution down to something small, like 720p, load up an older game, run it on low settings with a high-end video card, and watch as the video card thrashes itself to get 450 FPS and the CPU bottlenecks and can't let the video card hit the 600 FPS that it wants to go to. Just because the CPU is limiting my FPS doesn't mean that it's bad.

Plenty of AMDs can run Skyrim beautifully. (No bulldozer required.)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> so my 6950 2gb or gtx 570 1.2gb?


570, unless you plan to use High Res Tex mods, which WILL exceed 1.2, therefor the 6950 will give you smoother gameplay overall, even if it yeilds less fps.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> An apology isn't required... I just didn't want people to get the wrong idea that AMD processors are not adequate to run this game smoothly. You can have the best processor on the market, but if you have a video card that is reaching its VRAM limits then you are going to have stuttering problems. My FPS dips as low as 40FPS at times(ultra with lots of HD mods), but as long as I don't stutter I could personally care less.


No harm, no foul mate. Sorry for my rather rash tone in that post, uncalled for







I loved my Phenom II x4 955. Had it for 2 years and it served me very, very well. Skyrim ran on it very well (I'm sure with 1.4 it would run just as well as my 2600k now). The only reason why I upgraded from it was because I needed 8 threads for the video editing/rendering I've been doing for projects lately.

Plus, I was going to get SLI Keplers in the future and knew that the Phenom was going to hold it back a little bit when it came to getting full use out of my dual-card config.

I wasn't hating on AMD processors at all mate. I still love 'em, Sandy Bridge just happened to be the right price/performance at the time I was looking to upgrade. I spent $350 for both my Mobo+CPU at Microcenter, I couldn't believe the deal haha. Should AMD come out with Piledriver and it do noticeably better in gaming than its latest endeavour (which I waited on instead of getting SB), I may switch back









I think the single biggest improvement anyone can make to their Skyrim game in reference to stuttering is to get an SSD if they are fine on VRAM and CPU/GPU usage. Once you get those big textures getting streamed from the hard drive, you need something with a low seek time and high bandwidth to get those textures and meshes onto your VRAM as quick as possible to prevent stuttering.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 570, unless you plan to use High Res Tex mods, which WILL exceed 1.2, therefor the 6950 will give you smoother gameplay overall, even if it yeilds less fps.


While you're at it, wait for the Sapphire 6GB 7970. I cannot even comprehend what system would use ALL of that VRAM haha.
Quote:


> In addition to the Atomic super clocked cards the 'Flex 6G' stands out as it will pack a huge 6 GB of GDDR5 VRAM on stock AMD clocks of 925MHz core. This card is said to have 6 mini display ports for 6-monitor support. While the VaporX and Toxic models will both come with factory overclocks, with the Toxic model being clocked higher.


Source to Flex 6GB

Also, 700 pages!?!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Don't equate a disagreement with an argument. Discussions aren't about being right, they are about thinking.
> The discussion of a disagreement is more important than agreeing, that's where people think. If two people discussing something agree, one of them isn't needed in the discussion. I'd like to think that two rational people can reign in the natural defensiveness of an exchange and actually exchange ideas without being saddled by the necessity to be the "right" one.
> I think you were fairly clear about the level of expectation on your part of 60fps performance, but it deserved discussion.










ocn has faded a bit with arguing etc ... quite a profound statement, should be in the ToS


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm here to argue!!

Ok, not really.

Maybe it's just because I'm new to the workshop, but I prefer Nexus still at this point. Downloading the mods manually gives you more control over what's installed. Especially when a mod comes with several different variations in one pack. Oh and the screenshots of the mods themselves are waaay to small, even when enlarged.


----------



## amang

What does this Mod do exactly?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> What does this Mod do exactly?


It says it adds a room that you can enter through any of the bought homes. The room is shared so if you enter it in any city it will be the same room. Pretty nifty idea.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> What does this Mod do exactly?


It says what it does on the file's description:
Quote:


> Description:
> *******************
> This is Dovakiin Hideout, it gives every house in Skyrim a Hideout, the Dovakiin's Hideout. Every house will now include a basement door, look around your house, you will find it. This Hideout is shared between all houses, as long as you have the key for the house.


It creates a single hideout, with an entrance to the same place in all of the player's houses, allowing you to store all your stuff in one place, accessible from inside the houses at every major city. For example, you'd enter your house in Markarth, go to the entrance to the hideout, and it would take you to the same place that the entrance in your house in Whiterun would take you.


----------



## grishkathefool

It's pretty cool, although it takes a bit to get used to the layout of the Hideout.

So, I found a couple graphical bugs I'd like to share.

I am using the Skyrim HD Pack, Lifeshield's ENB profile v1.2, and FXAA - no other texture mods.





Also, I added the SkyUI from the Steam Workshop. It is not compliant with the new Patch or the newest patched SKSE. Or maybe it's not compliant with EITHER/OR lol.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> It's pretty cool, although it takes a bit to get used to the layout of the Hideout.
> So, I found a couple graphical bugs I'd like to share.
> I am using the Skyrim HD Pack, Lifeshield's ENB profile v1.2, and FXAA - no other texture mods.


This one in particular it is with the Hi-Res textures if you had installed it at one point or another.

From the Detailed Analysis of HighRes Pack on Bethsoft Forums
Quote:


> WARNING: clutter\woodfires\woodfires01_g.dds incorrectly uses the alpha channel as the RGB so as to cause fires to glow super bright. Bethesda will need to fix this by adding the proper RGB and Alpha channels. For now you can use the regular texture from the original Textures.bsa.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> It says what it does on the file's description:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Description:
> *******************
> This is Dovakiin Hideout, it gives every house in Skyrim a Hideout, the Dovakiin's Hideout. Every house will now include a basement door, look around your house, you will find it. This Hideout is shared between all houses, as long as you have the key for the house.
> 
> 
> 
> It creates a single hideout, with an entrance to the same place in all of the player's houses, allowing you to store all your stuff in one place, accessible from inside the houses at every major city. For example, you'd enter your house in Markarth, go to the entrance to the hideout, and it would take you to the same place that the entrance in your house in Whiterun would take you.
Click to expand...

Can I go to Whiterun and lure Lydia into it, and then travel to Riften and lure what's her name into it, and repeat for all houses with female housecarls, and get all my girls in one room?!


----------



## Infinite Jest

I just bought this baby this morning and finished downloading it tonight. Now that the High-res texture pack is out, are there still any essential mods for performance enhancement while maintaining fluid gameplay (I.e. 60 fps with my sig rig)? Thanks.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I just bought this baby this morning and finished downloading it tonight. Now that the High-res texture pack is out, are there still any essential mods for performance enhancement while maintaining fluid gameplay (I.e. 60 fps with my sig rig)? Thanks.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387

could give that a go


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I just bought this baby this morning and finished downloading it tonight. Now that the High-res texture pack is out, are there still any essential mods for performance enhancement while maintaining fluid gameplay (I.e. 60 fps with my sig rig)? Thanks.


Your sig rig is gonna have no problem whatsoever with Skyrim. With the latest patch, you'll get 60 FPS everywhere without any big graphics mods like ENB. One thing I recommend is to turn down AA to 4x if you are going to use MSAA or the in-game AA. 8x AA is just a bane on the system and is completely unnecessary at 1080p. Other than that, happy playing! Let us know if you have any questions about modding or the game in general.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxrun*
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387
> 
> could give that a go


You're not supposed to use TESVal or SkyBoost anymore with the 1.4 Patch just so you know, TESVal has been put on indefinite hold for the next version and AlexanderBlade admitted that there are some things he could improve with on SkyBoost but it would be a while before he released it. Current versions make the same optimizations as the patch, and thus you are just wasting clock cycles injecting optimized code into already optimized code


----------



## Kyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4387
> could give that a go


I thought if you were on 1.4 you no longer needed TESVAL or Skyboost?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I just bought this baby this morning and finished downloading it tonight. Now that the High-res texture pack is out, are there still any essential mods for performance enhancement while maintaining fluid gameplay (I.e. 60 fps with my sig rig)? Thanks.


Nope, since the last patch tesval and skyboost are no longer necessary









edit: lulz didn't see there was a new page ;x


----------



## Foxrun

Alright, sorry about that I didnt know.


----------



## Infinite Jest

So far now, assuming I'm not using any mods (which I may after I test 'er out), I should have no significant performance issues just tweaking stock settings? Also, is it worth forcing AA via NVCP? Sorry for the questions; I have done my googling, but I want to make sure I'm up to date with what is necessary. (and speaking of NVCP, is there a particular configuration that works optimally with Skyrim, i.e. LOD bias, cpu render ahead, etc.?)


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So far now, assuming I'm not using any mods (which I may after I test 'er out), I should have no significant performance issues just tweaking stock settings? *Also, is it worth forcing AA via NVCP? Sorry for the questions; I have done my googling, but I want to make sure I'm up to date with what is necessary. (and speaking of NVCP, is there a particular configuration that works optimally with Skyrim, i.e. LOD bias, cpu render ahead, etc.*?)


I clearly need to get out more coz I have no idea what you just said









But to answer the first part of your question, you should be good to rock and roll.


----------



## Infinite Jest

So no crazy .ini tweaks? I think Fallout: New Vegas has me all bent out of shape in this respect.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So no crazy .ini tweaks? I think Fallout: New Vegas has me all bent out of shape in this respect.


Have a look at the Awesome Picture threads,,, there is some cool stuff there









http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/2240#post_16424363


----------



## modinn

Gonna put this out there for you all. Awesome mod that just released called *Sounds of Skyrim* Currently only the dungeons one is out for release so far. But by just the videos, it seems to add a lot of immersion. It'll make dungeon crawling at night a bit more like Amnesia: The Dark Descent too


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Just downloaded the new official High Res packs and taking a look. Normally run the game @ 2560x1600 max on every setting -everything now has better detail with the new packs!! The only problem is, I sometimes get a slight freeze in frames looking around when I enter a new scene or turn really quickly. I've probably got the view distance turned too far (its on max) Anyway still going at the normally 60fps in most scenes with vsync on. I was telling everyone when the game came out to wait 4 months for all the patches/upgrades... etc... dam I was right, I should have waited...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Gonna put this out there for you all. Awesome mod that just released called *Sounds of Skyrim* Currently only the dungeons one is out for release so far. But by just the videos, it seems to add a lot of immersion. It'll make dungeon crawling at night a bit more like Amnesia: The Dark Descent too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So far now, assuming I'm not using any mods (which I may after I test 'er out), I should have no significant performance issues just tweaking stock settings? Also, is it worth forcing AA via NVCP? Sorry for the questions; I have done my googling, but I want to make sure I'm up to date with what is necessary. (and speaking of NVCP, is there a particular configuration that works optimally with Skyrim, i.e. LOD bias, cpu render ahead, etc.?)


Did you read through this? http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide


----------



## jammo2k5

Is anyone here having trouble installing the steam works mods? I have the UK retail version of the game and i cant not get them to download at all, anyone else have the UK retail version and successfully downloaded mods from steam works?


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jammo2k5*
> 
> Is anyone here having trouble installing the steam works mods? I have the UK retail version of the game and i cant not get them to download at all, anyone else have the UK retail version and successfully downloaded mods from steam works?


Have you started the game with the launcher?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jNSK*
> 
> Sure, that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should stick with Bethesda's Official Hi-Res texture pack for now, with the FXAA injector?


Do I smell sarcasm?

anywho:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1213091/skyrim-comics


----------



## jammo2k5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> Have you started the game with the launcher?


Yes i started the game with the launcher, it's supposed to have the download status in the bottom right hand corner but I don't get it, i even tried leaving it for 10 mins because someone didn't get the writing but got the data files but still nothing.

I have also verified the games cache and it still did nothing.

Its also funny because i only want the portal mod from steam workshop but i cant find a manual download anywhere. I prefer to use NMM as it is more robust than the steam mod manager.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So far now, assuming I'm not using any mods (which I may after I test 'er out), I should have no significant performance issues just tweaking stock settings? Also, is it worth forcing AA via NVCP? Sorry for the questions; I have done my googling, but I want to make sure I'm up to date with what is necessary. (and speaking of NVCP, is there a particular configuration that works optimally with Skyrim, i.e. LOD bias, cpu render ahead, etc.?)


Anytime I enabled AA through the cp, I would get invisible trolls and plants. Try it see if it works for you. What I use is 16x AF and texture filtering high quality along with high quality AO to. I find that the app AA and FXAA works rather well anyways so no need to adjust that in the cp


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Can I go to Whiterun and lure Lydia into it, and then travel to Riften and lure what's her name into it, and repeat for all houses with female housecarls, and get all my girls in one room?!


^This... creeped me the *** out.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Just downloaded the new official High Res packs and taking a look. Normally run the game @ 2560x1600 max on every setting -everything now has better detail with the new packs!! The only problem is, I sometimes get a slight freeze in frames looking around when I enter a new scene or turn really quickly. I've probably got the view distance turned too far (its on max) Anyway still going at the normally 60fps in most scenes with vsync on. I was telling everyone when the game came out to wait 4 months for all the patches/upgrades... etc... dam I was right, I should have waited...


If your 570's have 1.2gb of Vram, my best guess is that your bumping up on your Vram limits of those cards. Open up Afterburner or another monitoring program and see how much Vram you are eating up when you start stuttering. My guess is that it happens when you are at the limits of you 570's Vram.


----------



## jbobb

Well, finally decided to finish the main story after about 65 hours in. After all that work, I was a little dissappointed.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



There was no real endning to the game. It was just, "hey, good job" basically and now you can go on with your life. I know you can go on and finish other quests afterwards, but I really wanted/expected a better conclusion for all the work I put in.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Just downloaded the new official High Res packs and taking a look. Normally run the game @ 2560x1600 max on every setting -everything now has better detail with the new packs!! The only problem is, I sometimes get a slight freeze in frames looking around when I enter a new scene or turn really quickly. I've probably got the view distance turned too far (its on max) Anyway still going at the normally 60fps in most scenes with vsync on. I was telling everyone when the game came out to wait 4 months for all the patches/upgrades... etc... dam I was right, I should have waited...
> 
> 
> 
> If your 570's have 1.2gb of Vram, my best guess is that your bumping up on your Vram limits of those cards. Open up Afterburner or another monitoring program and see how much Vram you are eating up when you start stuttering. My guess is that it happens when you are at the limits of you 570's Vram.
Click to expand...

Here's me playing for a bit. I think its the cpu loading time causing the frame drop at times?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*
> 
> Here's me playing for a bit. I think its the cpu loading time causing the frame drop at times?


Your 570's have 1.2gb of vram, right? It looks like you are maxing them out in that screenshot (it won't say 1200mb exactly).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> Well, finally decided to finish the main story after about 65 hours in. After all that work, I was a little dissappointed.....


Ya that's about right, except there really didn't seem to be much of a main quest at all. Actually all of the major quest lines seem to be fairly short. Someone else noted this and also mentioned that they were a bit annoyed that you could become the grand master of all of the factions relatively easily. You just show up, do a few quests and then you are pretty much guaranteed to become the faction head.

Ah well, at least we can look forward to some amazing, in depth, fan made questlines down the road


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Someone else noted this and also mentioned that they were a bit annoyed that you could become the grand master of all of the factions relatively easily.


I found this to be very off putting and unrealistic. I approach them a complete stranger, and 3 game days later I'm the highest position available in the organization. In my mind, it should be easy to enter and very difficult to actually master.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Do you guys know if nVidia is going to release another WHQL certified driver any time soon? I just noticed that my current driver, 285.62, wasn't optimized for Skyrim. Is it worth going to the beta drivers for a performance bump or should I just wait it out?

btw, played got Skyrim installed and palyed it for about half an hour last night. I got a little stuttering (not related to framerate) here and there but nothing debilitating. According to the Afterburner OSD I'm no where near maxing my VRAM when this stuttering happens, so I;m guessing it might be driver related. Also, a couple of times I got a weird gpu usage spike to 99% and a framerate drop to about 50 (using vsync).


----------



## AlvoAsh

No idea when another WHQL certified driver will be released but I'm using http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-290.53-beta-driver.html for now and not had any problems so far. Give them a try.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> No idea when another WHQL certified driver will be released but I'm using http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-290.53-beta-driver.html for now and not had any problems so far. Give them a try.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## Mkilbride

...

WHQL means nothing. Absolute garbage.

Get their latest driver:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-295.51-beta-driver.html

Always remember to google up on each driver and see what people say about it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> ...
> WHQL means nothing. Absolute garbage.
> Get their latest driver:
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-295.51-beta-driver.html
> Always remember to google up on each driver and see what people say about it.


This driver is the worst of the latest beta's. Don't use it unless you are running 3D. BF3 and Skyrim run like crap on it. I find the 290.53 to be the best.


----------



## Lhino

Noob question...how do you activate the Skyrim texture pack? I assume it automatically uses the new textures but I am not sure.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Noob question...how do you activate the Skyrim texture pack? I assume it automatically uses the new textures but I am not sure.


When launching the game, click on DATA FILES and make sure Highrestexturepack boxes have a check mark in them. Uncheck them to disable it. There are 2 boxes for it.

Fix That Wood - HD DLC Texture Fix

For those using the DLC texture pack.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8710


----------



## Lhino

Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man... milamber's ENB+FXAA was working great for me until I stepped into the snowfields in full daylight... Talk about snow blind!
















Since I have not seen anyone else talking about it for her ENB+FXAA I assume it is an issue with my own configuration. Anyone know where I can change light reflection intensity?


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm loving the high-res textures.











After the new driver, I still get odd stuttering here and there, but only when moving laterally next to complex texture (it's like really, really fine stuttering, 1 or 2 px at a time). Other than the occasional strangely high gpu usage and corresponding frame-rate drop inside the starting cave area, the game runs very nicely on my pc. I guess I'll mess around with the .ini files a bit before I move on to anything else.

(also, I noticed the shadows on my character and projected on the ground have really bad aliasing and shimmering, anyone know what the deal is?)


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Can I go to Whiterun and lure Lydia into it, and then travel to Riften and lure what's her name into it, and repeat for all houses with female housecarls, and get all my girls in one room?!
> 
> 
> 
> ^This... creeped me the *** out.
Click to expand...

Steelbom, you can, but only if you take the foppish gesture and one of the...



Spoiler: more aggressive



werewolf



... Companions with you.

evensen007: Creep them out more in return!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Do you guys know if nVidia is going to release another WHQL certified driver any time soon? I just noticed that my current driver, 285.62, wasn't optimized for Skyrim. Is it worth going to the beta drivers for a performance bump or should I just wait it out?
> 
> btw, played got Skyrim installed and palyed it for about half an hour last night. I got a little stuttering (not related to framerate) here and there but nothing debilitating. According to the Afterburner OSD I'm no where near maxing my VRAM when this stuttering happens, so I;m guessing it might be driver related. Also, a couple of times I got a weird gpu usage spike to 99% and a framerate drop to about 50 (using vsync).


The R290 beta drivers are great for Skyrim. I'm using 290.53 and it's great for Skyrim and BF3 also. (It also increased my performance in 3DMark11 and Heaven and improved my stability at a slightly more aggressive overclock.)

The R295 beta drivers are *BUGGY* but the 290s are awesome.


----------



## Lifeshield

S.T.E.P 2.0 will be going up later on tonight. Straight from the Facebook page.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> S.T.E.P 2.0 will be going up later on tonight. Straight from the Facebook page.


Why am I nowhere near my desktop







Looking forward to his recommendations though. +Rep for the news! I'm excited.


----------



## croy

hey guys quick question. where do i extract the SkyBoost files? and how to know if its working? im confused.
Quote:


> - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll")
> - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys quick question. where do i extract the SkyBoost files? and how to know if its working? im confused.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll")
> - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
Click to expand...

skyboost is pretty much obsolete with the current version of skyrim.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys quick question. where do i extract the SkyBoost files? and how to know if its working? im confused.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - Make sure that you are not using TESVAL (delete "Skyrim_dir\Data\SKSE\Plugins\TESVAL.dll")
> - Copy "dinput8.dll" and "SkyBoost.asi" from "bin" folder to Skyrim dir (dinput8.dll is the same as in ScriptDragon)
Click to expand...

If you are up to date with patches (1.4) then don't install it. Problem solved.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Why am I nowhere near my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to his recommendations though. +Rep for the news! I'm excited.


So I've been to sleep, woken up, and 2.0 still isn't up because of Nexus issues.

Damn you Nexus!


----------



## sockpirate

Is there any way to set Vsync ? Any time i momentarilly go over my monitors refresh rate the game starts to flash with a dark green and i get a water sound that continues until i drop back down below 120 fps.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Is there any way to set Vsync ? Any time i momentarilly go over my monitors refresh rate the game starts to flash with a dark green and i get a water sound that continues until i drop back down below 120 fps.


There's a line you can add to the ini, but I just use Skyrim Configurator.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> There's a line you can add to the ini, but I just use Skyrim Configurator.


Does it need to be running while the game is open ?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Does it need to be running while the game is open ?


Nope. Just set your settings, apply, and you can close it and run the game.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Nope. Just set your settings, apply, and you can close it and run the game.


It still wasnt working with that utility, i ended up getting the fps limiter from skyrim nexus and setting fps to 100. Works nicely.


----------



## Crag

hi all

i`m having alot of bugs with skyrim , so is there is any patch that can help me

went to the (House of Horror) quset , then went out of the house just right after going in , then the house needs a key to open.
some of the side quests are gone and i can not find them in the journal

thanks


----------



## fashric

http://www.awesome-robo.com/2012/02/farewell-adam-adamowicz-visual-mind.html

Very sad but a great tribute to a guy who made many thousands of peoples experiences in Fallout 3 that much better, many of whom now play Skyrim so I think this is the best place to post this rather than starting a new topic.

RIP


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> hi all
> i`m having alot of bugs with skyrim , so is there is any patch that can help me
> went to the (House of Horror) quset , then went out of the house just right after going in , then the house needs a key to open.
> some of the side quests are gone and i can not find them in the journal
> thanks


Well... that is actually expected behavior.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You were suppose to follow the guy after going into the house.


To fix it, open up console and target the door. Then type unlock and hit enter/return. That should allow you to open the door without a key. You can always toggle on no clip and go through it as well.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> skyboost is pretty much obsolete with the current version of skyrim.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you are up to date with patches (1.4) then don't install it. Problem solved.


thanks. but im still using the 1.3 patch and want to give SkyBoost a try if it does really work. so where do i extract the files to? main directory (The Elder Scrolls IV: Skyrim) or the Skyrim folder inside that main directory? tia


----------



## HobieCat

I just downloaded and installed Skyrim last night, but I keep getting a crash to desktop during the opening scene (the one in the cart). Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I just downloaded and installed Skyrim last night, but I keep getting a crash to desktop during the opening scene (the one in the cart). Any suggestions on how to fix this?


Try deleting both INIs in your My Games folder and allow the game to generate new ones... you could also try verifying the game cache through Steam.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> skyboost is pretty much obsolete with the current version of skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If you are up to date with patches (1.4) then don't install it. Problem solved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. but im still using the 1.3 patch and want to give SkyBoost a try if it does really work. so where do i extract the files to? main directory (The Elder Scrolls IV: Skyrim) or the Skyrim folder inside that main directory? tia
Click to expand...

Why would you not update to 1.4, it gives you far better performance than 1.3+ Skyboost??


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Try deleting both INIs in your My Games folder and allow the game to generate new ones... you could also try verifying the game cache through Steam.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Is there any way to set Vsync ? Any time i momentarilly go over my monitors refresh rate the game starts to flash with a dark green and i get a water sound that continues until i drop back down below 120 fps.


Quote:


> *C:\Users\Username\Documents\My Games\Skyrim>Skyrim.ini*
> 
> [Display]
> iPresentInterval=0 turns vsync off, 1 turns it on


You probably should just use your ATI Control Center to force it, though. Let the driver do the work.
Quote:


> *Adjust Wait for vertical refresh setting:*
> 1 Expand 3D in Advanced View.
> 2 Click All Settings.
> 3 Scroll to Wait for vertical refresh.
> 4 Click the Control slider and move the selector to the left to increase
> processing performance, or to the right to increase image quality


Here is a link to the CCC pdf Guide.

Here is a link to an HTML Guide.

Edit:

If you decide to use ENB, there is an option to limit FPS in the ini. However, that's a whole other beast.
Quote:


> *F:\Program Files x86\Steam Apps\SteamApps\common\skyrim>enbseries.ini*
> 
> [LIMITER]
> WaitBusyRenderer=false
> EnableFPSLimit=false
> FPSLimit=30.0


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Try deleting both INIs in your My Games folder and allow the game to generate new ones... you could also try verifying the game cache through Steam.


Didn't work, still crashes about 15 seconds into the opening scene.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Didn't work, still crashes about 15 seconds into the opening scene.


In your Sig, it says OS stripped!
So maybe you stripped something you now need


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> In your Sig, it says OS stripped!
> So maybe you stripped something you now need


I hope not! All my other games work fine, and all 3D benchmarks work fine too, but you could be right. Looks like I might have to try a fresh retail install.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I hope not! All my other games work fine, and all 3D benchmarks work fine too, but you could be right. Looks like I might have to try a fresh retail install.


Maybe try some different GFX drivers first








Oh, and maybe make sure your sound is set to 24 bit, 48000Hz!


----------



## Crag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well... that is actually expected behavior.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You were suppose to follow the guy after going into the house.
> 
> 
> To fix it, open up console and target the door. Then type unlock and hit enter/return. That should allow you to open the door without a key. You can always toggle on no clip and go through it as well.


its not working ,









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the reason for leaving the house is that i got stuck on the cage inside and nothing was responding even the mouse move , so load the game from the house door and went out
and what about other issues , like this one i`m having when i need to return to the jarl of riften to be a thane , the jarl has no dialog about this



thanks for your patients , i`m pretty noon , this my first time playing any elder scrolls


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> its not working ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the reason for leaving the house is that i got stuck on the cage inside and nothing was responding even the mouse move , so load the game from the house door and went out
> and what about other issues , like this one i`m having when i need to return to the jarl of riften to be a thane , the jarl has no dialog about this
> 
> 
> thanks for your patients , i`m pretty noon , this my first time playing any elder scrolls


How far were you in the quest? Did you:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- Kill the Vigilante of Stendarr yet?
- Did you get stuck in the cage when you saw it the first time or when you brought the priest back?
- Did you get stuck in the cage AFTER you killed the priest?



What happens when you try to unlock the door through console or toggle no clip? You can also try this console command:

coc markarthabandonedhouse

This will teleport you into the cell Markarth Abandoned House


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Maybe try some different GFX drivers first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and maybe make sure your sound is set to 24 bit, 48000Hz!


I did the sound thing and I tried 3 different drivers, but it still crashes at the exact same point every time


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I did the sound thing and I tried 3 different drivers, but it still crashes at the exact same point every time


What ugrids are you using? I got crashes at exact specific moments of the game and had to drop to ugrid 7.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I did the sound thing and I tried 3 different drivers, but it still crashes at the exact same point every time


See if *this* helps!
It's just the M$ DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> See if *this* helps!
> It's just the M$ DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer


Fix fixes a lot of stuff!
Also DL net framework 4, then update it via windows update!
And DL C++ 2010 redist.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Dark Brotherhood question!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If I kill my victims in my torture chamber. Will I get new victims??


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What ugrids are you using? I got crashes at exact specific moments of the game and had to drop to ugrid 7.


I have no idea what that is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> See if *this* helps!
> It's just the M$ DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Fix fixes a lot of stuff!
> Also DL net framework 4, then update it via windows update!
> And DL C++ 2010 redist.


Did all of that and it still doesn't work. I think I might just do a fresh install.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I have no idea what that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did all of that and it still doesn't work. I think I might just do a fresh install.


It wouldn't have been U grids








Brad didn't realise that you haven't even played the game yet









Is your pagefile on!
Maybe turn it on, if it's off









You did already "Verify integrity of game cache" didn't you


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> It wouldn't have been U grids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad didn't realise that you haven't even played the game yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your pagefile on!
> Maybe turn it on, if it's off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did already "Verify integrity of game cache" didn't you


Yup, page file is on, and I already did the verify cache.

I'm installing all the possible windows updates now to see if that solves anything.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Dark Brotherhood question!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I kill my victims in my torture chamber. Will I get new victims??


Nope.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nope.


Thanks


----------



## Maian

Unless you download the Dawnstar Respawn mod... Technically, the victims in the torture chamber DO respawn, but the default timer is 72 game hours I think the mod said (real-life hours of playing).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Unless you download the Dawnstar Respawn mod... Technically, the victims in the torture chamber DO respawn, but the default timer is 72 game hours I think the mod said (real-life hours of playing).


Wow... So basically never then.







72 hours is forever! Guess assassins are crappy kidnappers.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Unless you download the Dawnstar Respawn mod... Technically, the victims in the torture chamber DO respawn, but the default timer is 72 game hours I think the mod said (real-life hours of playing).


72 hours








Sounds like mod time!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow... So basically never then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 hours is forever! Guess assassins are crappy kidnappers.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Unless you download the Dawnstar Respawn mod... Technically, the victims in the torture chamber DO respawn, but the default timer is 72 game hours I think the mod said (real-life hours of playing).


What's this torture chamber you're talking about?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Unless you download the Dawnstar Respawn mod... Technically, the victims in the torture chamber DO respawn, but the default timer is 72 game hours I think the mod said (real-life hours of playing).
> 
> 
> 
> What's this torture chamber you're talking about?
Click to expand...

It's a spoiler.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What's this torture chamber you're talking about?


If you want to know, click on the spoilers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The torture chamber is an optional furnishing you can purchase for the Dark Brotherhood Dawnstar Sanctuary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's a spoiler.


lol


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> What's this torture chamber you're talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to know, click on the spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The torture chamber is an optional furnishing you can purchase for the Dark Brotherhood Dawnstar Sanctuary.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's a spoiler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

Ah, i haven't started with that bit of the brotherhood quest line.


----------



## modinn

STEP v2.0 is out! Grab the PDF file here. I will be recording a video series later this week and hopefully have it out by the weekend. This series will be showing users what Wrye Bash is (if you wanted to know) and how to follow STEP using Wrye Bash. Reason I recommend Wrye Bash is the ability to update mods in the "Install Order" without having to reinstall the whole group of mods (like you would with NMM) whenever something like Skyrim HD v1.5 comes out.

Anyone who doesn't know what STEP is, it is the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project written by TheCompiler on the Nexus website. It is a guide of all of the most popular mods currently out and how to install them in the correct order to get the best possible quality and minimize conflicts.

Grab it here! *Link*


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Yup, page file is on, and I already did the verify cache.
> 
> I'm installing all the possible windows updates now to see if that solves anything.


Try turning it off?
Edit: Reinstall steam and the game.


----------



## Higgins

Is there a shortcut to the steam workshop?

I have to go to the skyrim store page to get to the workshop, unless there's a special way around that.


----------



## Asininity

Is anyone else seeing a dramatic drop in FPS? I was getting 55-58 and now I'm getting 28-32. Sometimes when I restart the games it's 55-58 but generally it's just 28-32. In my enb loader I'm capped at 58 but it feels like I'm being capped at 32 by something else. If I turn off the limiter I'm getting anywhere from 45-60 FPS. It bounces a lot.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Is there a shortcut to the steam workshop?
> I have to go to the skyrim store page to get to the workshop, unless there's a special way around that.


Go to program files>steamapps>common>skyrim. There will be a .exe that you can make a shortcut for and put on your desktop.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Can somebody help me please? I downloaded the "Graphical Enhancement" thing when it came out but loaded up but didn't notice any difference. I know there isn't much change but it isn't different at all. What to do


----------



## Asininity

Remove it? Or wondering why it doesn't look much different?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> 72 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like mod time!


http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7698


----------



## majin662

Tried step 2.0 and got massive stuttering and texture corruption/ flashing/ flickering textures.

That was with no aa, no tsaa, no crazy ini settings simply followed the guide 100% including a freshreinstall to prep for it

A part of me thinks its because step continues to use mods from november/december that have zero support and zero upgrades since then but i know this cant be true because im sure thousands of others have followed it and are fine.

What 2.0 did show me though was that its time to use it more as a suggestive guide and less as a be all end all for how my skyrim
Should be modded.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Try turning it off?
> Edit: Reinstall steam and the game.


I just uninstalled and re-installed everything, and it still crashes to desktop at the exact same point (in the opening scene about 15s into the wagon ride).

At this point I just want to reformat windows and try again from scratch....

Edit: Is there some way to save the game so I don't have to spend 5 hours downloading it again when I re-install windows?


----------



## Roman5

Do many of you find you obsessively collect zillions of potions, weapons, and other items (like me) that you've never bothered to use and that you really don't need to use? I've got tons of potions of different poisons for instance and have hardly used any. I seem to be able to take out all enemies comfortably without using them. I only really use restore health potions from time to time, stamina now and then, and blacksmith and enchanter elixirs. For weapons, I tend to just stick with half a dozen daedric weapons I've strengthened and enchanted, and mostly I use my daedric sword of burning in one hand, and a staff of frost atronach in the other for distracting tougher enemies. But I still collect every single weapon or piece of armour I find if it's over the value of 600 gold and give it to my mule, lydia. She must be carrying over 2000 weight in items at the moment. Most of those are to sell and I don't need the gold now, but I can't help collecting them anyway. And even if I picked up a weapon or item that could be quite handy in certain combat situations, I soon forget that lydia even has them


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Edit: Is there some way to save the game so I don't have to spend 5 hours downloading it again when I re-install windows?


Right click Skyrim in Steam and choose "backup game files"


----------



## kzone75

Never did backup game files on steam before. I kinda figured it would take an hour or so for 8.8GB of Skyrim data. It took less than 1 min 30 secs..







How's that even possible?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Never did backup game files on steam before. I kinda figured it would take an hour or so for 8.8GB of Skyrim data. It took less than 1 min 30 secs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that even possible?


idk but it makes good use of extra cores, It puts my 2500k under 100% load across all cores ;l


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Never did backup game files on steam before. I kinda figured it would take an hour or so for 8.8GB of Skyrim data. It took less than 1 min 30 secs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk but it makes good use of extra cores, It puts my 2500k under 100% load across all cores ;l
Click to expand...

I did notice that it used about 80% on all 8 cores. oh well, back to gaming.







161hrs done and only at level 26. I should stop walking around aimlessly..


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Do many of you find you obsessively collect zillions of potions, weapons, and other items (like me) that you've never bothered to use and that you really don't need to use? I've got tons of potions of different poisons for instance and have hardly used any. I seem to be able to take out all enemies comfortably without using them. I only really use restore health potions from time to time, stamina now and then, and blacksmith and enchanter elixirs. For weapons, I tend to just stick with half a dozen daedric weapons I've strengthened and enchanted, and mostly I use my daedric sword of burning in one hand, and a staff of frost atronach in the other for distracting tougher enemies. But I still collect every single weapon or piece of armour I find if it's over the value of 600 gold and give it to my mule, lydia. She must be carrying over 2000 weight in items at the moment. Most of those are to sell and I don't need the gold now, but I can't help collecting them anyway. And even if I picked up a weapon or item that could be quite handy in certain combat situations, I soon forget that lydia even has them


My first character was such a packrat that I was encumbered almost constantly, even with 250 stamina. I got so used to being encumbered all of the time that I essentially traveled by power attacking with a greatsword while walking forward and using wind-sprint (short cooldown mode) whenever my stamina wore out. Combining that with master level difficulty made combat with mages very challenging, to say the least. I think my record encumbrance was 2,500+ lbs. By all rights, my character should have been crushed. (This was with the weightless armor perk.)

When I made a second character, a mage, I vowed to only pick up high-value magical items, magical items I could disenchant, or useful potions, lockpicks, and gold. I've never been encumbered, even when looting 2 dragon kills worth of scales and bones.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> My first character was such a packrat that I was encumbered almost constantly, even with 250 stamina. I got so used to being encumbered all of the time that I essentially traveled by power attacking with a greatsword while walking forward and using wind-sprint (short cooldown mode) whenever my stamina wore out. Combining that with master level difficulty made combat with mages very challenging, to say the least. I think my record encumbrance was 2,500+ lbs. By all rights, my character should have been crushed. (This was with the weightless armor perk.)
> 
> When I made a second character, a mage, I vowed to only pick up high-value magical items, magical items I could disenchant, or useful potions, lockpicks, and gold. I've never been encumbered, even when looting 2 dragon kills worth of scales and bones.


Is there a reason you didn't buy a house(s) to store the stuff?


----------



## amang

Has anyone come across an Ancient Dragon? How did you defeat it?

After finishing my epic battle with King Olaf, I got out of the barrow and was greeted by this lovely Ancient Dragon. It was like a 'love at first sight' where I get knocked out sooooooo many times







I am still thinking of a way of how to defeat it. BTW, I am only at level 37 and have no idea why this 'not-your time-yet-to-be-here' dragon spawned in front of me.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Has anyone come across an Ancient Dragon? How did you defeat it?
> 
> After finishing my epic battle with King Olaf, I got out of the barrow and was greeted by this lovely Ancient Dragon. It was like a 'love at first sight' where I get knocked out sooooooo many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still thinking of a way of how to defeat it. BTW, I am only at level 37 and have no idea why this 'not-your time-yet-to-be-here' dragon spawned in front of me.


I'm level 41 or so, with the Wars In Skyrim IV Mod enabled at like second hardest difficulty and i haven't seen an ancient dragon yet


----------



## Katakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Has anyone come across an Ancient Dragon? How did you defeat it?
> After finishing my epic battle with King Olaf, I got out of the barrow and was greeted by this lovely Ancient Dragon. It was like a 'love at first sight' where I get knocked out sooooooo many times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still thinking of a way of how to defeat it. BTW, I am only at level 37 and have no idea why this 'not-your time-yet-to-be-here' dragon spawned in front of me.


You will probably need resistance against frost or fire (Depending on what your Ancient Dragon is spewing at you). You can use potions or enchanted gear to accomplish this. If you find it too difficult, you could always run away, or get the dragon to follow you to a city or a place where there are some people who could help you defeating it.


----------



## obsidian86

Im so happy i found a way to get infinite deadric arrows


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> Im so happy i found a way to get infinite deadric arrows


Console?

Is there a mod for smithing that will allow us to smith arrows, too? Or maybe a whole new skill set for arrows?


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Console?
> Is there a mod for smithing that will allow us to smith arrows, too? Or maybe a whole new skill set for arrows?


zero console no cheating just a well placed pickpocket


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you will need to have some deadric arrows on you,there is a legion soldier in solitude who shoots arrows at a target and you can take the arrows he has already fired at the target,wait till he goes to bed pick pocket him and take his steel arrows and give him a deadric arrow,the go outside wait till day time and wait for him to fire arrows at the target and presto his firing deadric arrows collect as needed you will get bout 50 an hour,and it works with any arrow you need


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katakis*
> 
> You will probably need resistance against frost or fire (Depending on what your Ancient Dragon is spewing at you). You can use potions or enchanted gear to accomplish this. If you find it too difficult, you could always run away, or get the dragon to follow you to a city or a place where there are some people who could help you defeating it.


There is no such thing as 'escape' in my dictionary.









I am proud to announce that this dragon is now dead! Yes, I killed him with my own hands!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> There is no such thing as 'escape' in my dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud to announce that this dragon is now dead! Yes, I killed him with my own hands!


When I see a dragon, I look for the nearest wall or rock.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When I see a dragon, I look for the nearest wall or rock.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> There is no such thing as 'escape' in my dictionary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud to announce that this dragon is now dead! Yes, I killed him with my own hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see a dragon, I look for the nearest wall or rock.
Click to expand...

This. I let my companion or summoned buddy to fight it at first, before charging in and kicking its' ass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> This. I let my companion or summoned buddy to fight it at first, before charging in and kicking its' ass.


When in doubt, order follower to go first!


----------



## BradleyW

I always try and take the dragon head on with pure destruction magic! When am all out, i swich to swords!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Do many of you find you obsessively collect zillions of potions, weapons, and other items (like me) that you've never bothered to use and that you really don't need to use? I've got tons of potions of different poisons for instance and have hardly used any. I seem to be able to take out all enemies comfortably without using them. I only really use restore health potions from time to time, stamina now and then, and blacksmith and enchanter elixirs. For weapons, I tend to just stick with half a dozen daedric weapons I've strengthened and enchanted, and mostly I use my daedric sword of burning in one hand, and a staff of frost atronach in the other for distracting tougher enemies. But I still collect every single weapon or piece of armour I find if it's over the value of 600 gold and give it to my mule, lydia. She must be carrying over 2000 weight in items at the moment. Most of those are to sell and I don't need the gold now, but I can't help collecting them anyway. And even if I picked up a weapon or item that could be quite handy in certain combat situations, I soon forget that lydia even has them


Me too.

I sell most of the potions I don't use. I even keep selling them to the potion woman for 0 gold after she's broke. I figure she can sell them to NPCs and earn some coin.

I use Dovakihn Retreat and Hideaway mod now, though. So I have a chest in the Hideaway that's plumb full of potions, another that's full of smithing materials, one that's full of Soul Gems, and weapon racks and mannikins that are holding all the armor and weapons I couldn't find the time to sell.


----------



## grishkathefool

When using ENB, should I change this line in Skyrimprefs.ini:
Quote:


> sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti"


to:
Quote:


> sD3DDevice="ENB"


*?*


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Console?
> Is there a mod for smithing that will allow us to smith arrows, too? Or maybe a whole new skill set for arrows?


There's a ton of Arrow-Crafting mods, there's one on the front page of the Steam Workshop.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Do many of you find you obsessively collect zillions of potions, weapons, and other items (like me) that you've never bothered to use and that you really don't need to use? I've got tons of potions of different poisons for instance and have hardly used any. I seem to be able to take out all enemies comfortably without using them. I only really use restore health potions from time to time, stamina now and then, and blacksmith and enchanter elixirs. For weapons, I tend to just stick with half a dozen daedric weapons I've strengthened and enchanted, and mostly I use my daedric sword of burning in one hand, and a staff of frost atronach in the other for distracting tougher enemies. But I still collect every single weapon or piece of armour I find if it's over the value of 600 gold and give it to my mule, lydia. She must be carrying over 2000 weight in items at the moment. Most of those are to sell and I don't need the gold now, but I can't help collecting them anyway. And even if I picked up a weapon or item that could be quite handy in certain combat situations, I soon forget that lydia even has them


Crazy, how does she carry that much? I find my companion can only carry about 400 or so. Also guilty of collecting stuff, have a chest in my home that lags when opening or depositing into it, tons of rare armors/weapons lol

Then just about every other chest in Breezehome has tons of stuff, 1 for potions, 1 for scrolls, 1 for ingredients, bookshelf broke so theres 100+ books on the floor by it (next to that open fireplace lool) I still collect ingredients as I find them, but mostly only keeping ebony/glass or better stuff now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Do many of you find you obsessively collect zillions of potions, weapons, and other items (like me) that you've never bothered to use and that you really don't need to use? I've got tons of potions of different poisons for instance and have hardly used any. I seem to be able to take out all enemies comfortably without using them. I only really use restore health potions from time to time, stamina now and then, and blacksmith and enchanter elixirs. For weapons, I tend to just stick with half a dozen daedric weapons I've strengthened and enchanted, and mostly I use my daedric sword of burning in one hand, and a staff of frost atronach in the other for distracting tougher enemies. But I still collect every single weapon or piece of armour I find if it's over the value of 600 gold and give it to my mule, lydia. She must be carrying over 2000 weight in items at the moment. Most of those are to sell and I don't need the gold now, but I can't help collecting them anyway. And even if I picked up a weapon or item that could be quite handy in certain combat situations, I soon forget that lydia even has them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first character was such a packrat that I was encumbered almost constantly, even with 250 stamina. I got so used to being encumbered all of the time that I essentially traveled by power attacking with a greatsword while walking forward and using wind-sprint (short cooldown mode) whenever my stamina wore out. Combining that with master level difficulty made combat with mages very challenging, to say the least. I think my record encumbrance was 2,500+ lbs. By all rights, my character should have been crushed. (This was with the weightless armor perk.)
> 
> When I made a second character, a mage, I vowed to only pick up high-value magical items, magical items I could disenchant, or useful potions, lockpicks, and gold. I've never been encumbered, even when looting 2 dragon kills worth of scales and bones.
Click to expand...

Nice, the Dark brotherhood seems to be a good way to make cash if someone didn't want to barter tons of loot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> Im so happy i found a way to get infinite deadric arrows


There is another way than what you described, similarly effective.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Give your follower a bow and 1 daedric arrow, followers have unlimited arrows, so all the ones that they shoot you can collect off the bodies or if they missed. I suppose your follower needs to actually use the bow sometimes, mine happens to favor it for distance at least. I think I collected about 200 ebony arrows so far from my follower shooting at stuff.







Need to upgrade her to daedric arrows actually, I just found some


----------



## grishkathefool

I admit that I cheat relating to carry.

Quote:


> player.setav carryweight 1500


I wish some one would create a Bag of Holding like in D&D. Maybe a quest item? I don't have the skills to do it; or maybe it's the time I don't have...lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I admit that I cheat relating to carry.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> player.setav carryweight 1500
> 
> 
> 
> I wish some one would create a Bag of Holding like in D&D. Maybe a quest item? I don't have the skills to do it; or maybe it's the time I don't have...lol.
Click to expand...

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8066


----------



## Roman5

Nothing important really but couldn't help mentioning, the BAFTA Awards are live on UK tv at the moment, and Esbern is on (introducing Martin Scorsese).


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I admit that I cheat relating to carry.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> player.setav carryweight 1500
> 
> 
> 
> I wish some one would create a Bag of Holding like in D&D. Maybe a quest item? I don't have the skills to do it; or maybe it's the time I don't have...lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8066
Click to expand...

That rocks! It will take a little getting used to, but I think it's highly functional. I think the console code might be easier, but the BoH will add some ease for sorting. Thanks Noob!

On another note, has anyone ever seen this glitch? It's a little hard to see, but it's either raining or snowing, but only in fits and spurts. It only happened that once, so far, but I thought it was weird enough to video.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Console?
> Is there a mod for smithing that will allow us to smith arrows, too? Or maybe a whole new skill set for arrows?


There might be others. Don't be lazy.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8654

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=5879


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Can I go to Whiterun and lure Lydia into it, and then travel to Riften and lure what's her name into it, and repeat for all houses with female housecarls, and get all my girls in one room?!


Creepiness aside... I think you can only have one companion at a tme


----------



## grishkathefool

Skewed - That one mod might have an element in it that will go down as my favorite weapon of all time!



Alas, when I try to download it, I get a file does not exist error in NMM. You can download it manually, though.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

OMG just installed Skyrim in Steam and it auto detect to Ultra settings !! this little card still rocks 30fps 1080p ultra

but question, the texture pack in Steam...it kill the frames or the VRam ?? I think Im just playing at the limit with just 1GB VRam


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Skewed - That one mod might have an element in it that will go down as my favorite weapon of all time!
> 
> Alas, when I try to download it, I get a file does not exist error in NMM. You can download it manually, though.


Heh, I knew someone would point that out. You may also like this mod. http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=10609

And there's an exploding arrows mod as well.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> OMG just installed Skyrim in Steam and it auto detect to Ultra settings !! this little card still rocks 30fps 1080p ultra
> but question, the texture pack in Steam...it kill the frames or the VRam ?? I think Im just playing at the limit with just 1GB VRam


Install MSI Afterburner and you'll know for sure where you stand on vram usage. I'm guessing you will see a small performance hit with the texture pack,


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Crazy, how does she carry that much? I find my companion can only carry about 400 or so


I can't give her stuff the normal way anymore, it says 'too heavy to carry'. The trick is to talk to her, dialogue option "I need you to do something". Then she will pick up anything you want, endlessly. It completely bypasses the carry weight limit.








So I kill a few things, loot the bodies and any chests, usually overencumber myself for a few moments, then drop the items for her to pick up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Crazy, how does she carry that much? I find my companion can only carry about 400 or so
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give her stuff the normal way anymore, it says 'too heavy to carry'. The trick is to talk to her, dialogue option "I need you to do something". Then she will pick up anything you want, endlessly. It completely bypasses the carry weight limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I kill a few things, loot the bodies and any chests, usually overencumber myself for a few moments, then drop the items for her to pick up.
Click to expand...

Ah, that's a nice trick. I haven't really used the companion commands yet, only like 1 time (to sacrifice Lydia







)


----------



## grishkathefool

LOL @ Skewed!!

pew pew pew!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey people

the Steam version already contain the 1.4 patch ??


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> hey people
> the Steam version already contain the 1.4 patch ??


Yep, DL 1.4 patch which is automatic via steam.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> hey people
> the Steam version already contain the 1.4 patch ??


Yes. It will keep it up to date automatically. 1.4 has been out for a few days now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes. It will keep it up to date automatically. 1.4 has been out for a few days now.


Hey SS, what are all these bow mods for archery? Also is it possible to zoom in for a better shot? I've noticed your using some mods of this nature with your archery.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey SS, what are all these bow mods for archery? *Also is it possible to zoom in for a better shot*? I've noticed your using some mods of this nature with your archery.


I vaguely remember you can do this. I think its in the archery perks but I cant remember which one it is. It uses your stamina up while you hold for the shot.

Found it... Eagle Eye allows you to zoom


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I vaguely remember you can do this. I think its in the archery perks but I cant remember which one it is. It uses your stamina up while you hold for the shot.


Yeah it could be a perk. You might be right.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah it could be a perk. You might be right.


Eagle Eye allows you to zoom... added it to my previous post


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I just uninstalled and re-installed everything, and it still crashes to desktop at the exact same point (in the opening scene about 15s into the wagon ride).
> 
> At this point I just want to reformat windows and try again from scratch....
> 
> Edit: Is there some way to save the game so I don't have to spend 5 hours downloading it again when I re-install windows?


Ok, I'm starting to loose my mind here....I reformatted windows and reinstalled Steam and Skyrim and I still crash to desktop at the same point about 15s into the opening scene. So basically I bought a game that wont let me play it


----------



## amang

Who is your current Follower? Or who is your favourite Follower and why?

I am currently using Mjoll the Lioness of Riften. Why? Because she is the REAL lion and she can't die.


----------



## Asininity

Anyone know of a mod that will help input lag? I've solved numerous problems but input lag persists.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Anyone know of a mod that will help input lag? I've solved numerous problems but input lag persists.


Have you tried FPS Limiter?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=34


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Ok, I'm starting to loose my mind here....I reformatted windows and reinstalled Steam and Skyrim and I still crash to desktop at the same point about 15s into the opening scene. So basically I bought a game that wont let me play it


Hey hobie,

Your sig rig doesnt tell me anything. What CPU and GPU(s) are you using?

Have you d/led the 1.4 patch?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Have you tried FPS Limiter?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=34


Yes. I have it at 45fps. If I go lower there's no change. If I go higher (55, 60) there's only a minor change. I'm using a 6970 and a Phenom X6 and neither of them are working as hard as they can. In fact, my CPU and GPU usage are always dreadfully low.


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Who is your current Follower? Or who is your favourite Follower and why?
> I am currently using Mjoll the Lioness of Riften. Why? Because she is the REAL lion and she can't die.


I married mjoll and she is the occasional follower
one bug I found is no matter in which house I send her to live on aerin is with her


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Ok, I'm starting to loose my mind here....I reformatted windows and reinstalled Steam and Skyrim and I still crash to desktop at the same point about 15s into the opening scene. So basically I bought a game that wont let me play it


Have you tried lowering your Sound quality? Control Panel > Sound > Speakers (double click) > Advanced Tab
I'm able to set it at 24 bit, 48kHz, but if you have it set at that, try lowering it to 16 bit, 44.1kHz

I just know that Bethesda's games have had problems with high audio settings in the past. I couldn't play Oblivion if it wasn't set to the lowest setting.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Yes. I have it at 45fps. If I go lower there's no change. If I go higher (55, 60) there's only a minor change. I'm using a 6970 and a Phenom X6 and neither of them are working as hard as they can. In fact, my CPU and GPU usage are always dreadfully low.


Have you set this variable to, say, 3 frames?

Code:



Code:


RenderAheadLimit: 3

_Limit how many frames ahead are rendered to reduce input lag.(default is 0)_


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Who is your current Follower? Or who is your favourite Follower and why?
> I am currently using Mjoll the Lioness of Riften. Why? Because she is the REAL lion and she can't die.


im a loner, hate followers. i find they always get in the way. im a big fan of fire destruction spells in between sword swinging, and 9/10 i hit my own follower and make them an enemy.

Fargas is pretty cool though, good in a fight.

so is anyone here a vampire/werewolf? which do you prefer and why? me, im a werewolf and i LOVE it







will never cure myself. was a vampire in Oblivion and it was fun, just not as cool imo. theres something simply awesome about getting mad in a dungeon explore and using beast form to slaughter a group of enemies, and then feed on them. killing vampire enemies is almost poetic too haha.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hey hobie,
> Your sig rig doesnt tell me anything. What CPU and GPU(s) are you using?
> Have you d/led the 1.4 patch?


Oh, sorry....too many rigs here to display in my sig properly









I'm using a i5-655K and a GTX 460 in Win7. I've gone through about 5 different drivers with the 460 and I get the same crash with all of them. I have a 2600k here and a pile of GPU's, so I'm going to try them out tonight and see if they work.

As for patch 1.4, no I haven't downloaded it, but I just bought and downloaded Skyrim the other day, so would the patch have been included in it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Have you tried lowering your Sound quality? Control Panel > Sound > Speakers (double click) > Advanced Tab
> I'm able to set it at 24 bit, 48kHz, but if you have it set at that, try lowering it to 16 bit, 44.1kHz
> I just know that Bethesda's games have had problems with high audio settings in the past. I couldn't play Oblivion if it wasn't set to the lowest setting.


Yup, I've tried the sound on several of the lowest settings and I still crash to desktop.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> My first character was such a packrat that I was encumbered almost constantly, even with 250 stamina. I got so used to being encumbered all of the time that I essentially traveled by power attacking with a greatsword while walking forward and using wind-sprint (short cooldown mode) whenever my stamina wore out. Combining that with master level difficulty made combat with mages very challenging, to say the least. I think my record encumbrance was 2,500+ lbs. By all rights, my character should have been crushed. (This was with the weightless armor perk.)
> 
> When I made a second character, a mage, I vowed to only pick up high-value magical items, magical items I could disenchant, or useful potions, lockpicks, and gold. I've never been encumbered, even when looting 2 dragon kills worth of scales and bones.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason you didn't buy a house(s) to store the stuff?
Click to expand...

I don't like the idea of fast-travel from horseback while encumbered, nor do I like the idea of fast-travel while walking unencumbered. I only use fast-travel when renting a carriage from one hold to another.

My first playthrough, I got sidetracked by so many side-quests that I was in the high 40s before I finished the Civil War quest line and I hadn't gone past the learning of Wind Sprint in the main quest line. (Yes, that's how side-tracked I was.) Because of my tendency to collect quests, I had so many quests that I couldn't get all of them active on the map at once, so I would concentrate on a region of the map and clear every dungeon and complete every quest in that region before I moved on.

Since I couldn't fast-travel on foot, hated the idea of fast-travel on horseback, and refused to exploit "pick this up for me" to infinitely over-encumber Lydia, I spent a great deal of time power-attack walking and wind-sprinting. I owned a home in Whiterun (and later in Windhelm as well), and I think Lydia spent most of her time at maximum encumbrance. Once I had cleared a region out, I would walk back to whichever home was closest and then dump my loot off, empty Lydia of loot, and then head out to the next portion of the map and do the dozen or so dungeons and quests and repeat the process. I spent the vast majority of my game encumbered, even with 250 stamina.

I was around level 45 or so when I had enough skill points and gold to unlock the good enchanting. (I had the good smithing already.) So it was then that I outfitted myself in full legendary Daedric with twin-enchantments on every piece. I broke the game, in that even on master level, everything was too easy for me, and decided to finish the main two quest lines. (Civil War and Dragonborn). Needless to say, once my character was in full (and overpowered) armor and weaponry, I had no reason to collect loot anymore and finished the game very quickly without encumbrance.

My next play-through is as a mage. I've been at master difficulty from the very start, and I'm only keeping magical items to disenchant, valuable magical items, gold, gems, important potions, soul gems, and alchemy ingredients. I'm almost never encumbered and I'm enjoying this time through quite a bit more than with my greatsword heavy armor user that was my first character. The problem is, I'm to the point where it's getting to be too easy again, and I'm only 35 or so.

I wish that there were a couple of categories higher than master.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Oh, sorry....too many rigs here to display in my sig properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a i5-655K and a GTX 460 in Win7. I've gone through about 5 different drivers with the 460 and I get the same crash with all of them. I have a 2600k here and a pile of GPU's, so I'm going to try them out tonight and see if they work.
> 
> As for patch 1.4, no I haven't downloaded it, but I just bought and downloaded Skyrim the other day, so would the patch have been included in it?
> 
> Yup, I've tried the sound on several of the lowest settings and I still crash to desktop.


Try this save I've attached









Save 2 - Prisoner Skyrim 00.04.09.zip 1254k .zip file


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Try this save I've attached
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save 2 - Prisoner Skyrim 00.04.09.zip 1254k .zip file


Thanks! I'll try this out when I get home from class today. I'm assuming it's a save point just beyond the point where I keep crashing?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Thanks! I'll try this out when I get home from class today. I'm assuming it's a save point just beyond the point where I keep crashing?


I'm thinking it is just after








And if that fails. You could try another one of my saves that's a bit later. But still at the beginning









But then it would mean you'd have to use my toon though!
Which would be OK, if you wanted a woman nord toon! Called Lara









So yeah, see if that works. And if not we can try again


----------



## mcjihad

Re being a werewolf, i cna't seem to bit people, only claw at them, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Who is your current Follower? Or who is your favourite Follower and why?
> I am currently using Mjoll the Lioness of Riften. Why? Because she is the REAL lion and she can't die.


I use Mercurio, Aranea, or Mjoll typically if I need a follower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im a loner, hate followers. i find they always get in the way. im a big fan of fire destruction spells in between sword swinging, and 9/10 i hit my own follower and make them an enemy.
> Fargas is pretty cool though, good in a fight.
> so is anyone here a vampire/werewolf? which do you prefer and why? me, im a werewolf and i LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will never cure myself. was a vampire in Oblivion and it was fun, just not as cool imo. theres something simply awesome about getting mad in a dungeon explore and using beast form to slaughter a group of enemies, and then feed on them. killing vampire enemies is almost poetic too haha.


If you get close and personal, you will want a ranged or caster follower. If you are ranged or a caster, you want a melee and tank follower. Once your caster starts using AOE spells however, you only want a ranged follower like Aela or Jenassa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcjihad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Re being a werewolf, i cna't seem to bit people, only claw at them, what am i doing wrong?


It can howl as well, but that is about it. Wolves are not worth it once you get high level armor and weapons.


----------



## Mach 5

The only reason I became a werewolf was for the disease immunity, no vampirism for me thanks!


----------



## amang

Just want to share some videos with you here. Hopefully they are not reposts.


----------



## Myrtl

Does heavy/light armor have any effect on casting magic like it did in oblivion? I just started playing and can't seem to find anything to hint that it does. If that’s the case.... why in the world am I in robes!


----------



## BradleyW

I wish i had magicka like on the first video.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *obsidian86*
> 
> I married mjoll and she is the occasional follower
> one bug I found is no matter in which house I send her to live on aerin is with her


You can do what I did: find Aerin>console>click on Aerin (so is ID comes up)>Disable. Poof! No more Aerin! I'm not sure if this has any adverse effects, so try at your own risk. It will delete him though and then you won't have to deal with him!


----------



## blackbalt89

I just got Steam to download and install the HD texture pack for my copy of Skyrim this morning before I left for work and I just opened the game up after setting FXAA on and all settings to Ultra High and I noticed that the loading screen was showing some tearing as well as the 10 seconds of gameplay I saw.

Could this be because Steam was not restarted? Or maybe because v-sync is locked on in the NCP? Or does FXAA conflict with HD textures?

I'm hoping it was just because Steam needed to be restarted and that I'm not going to have to have problems with this game with HD textures. :/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> You can do what I did: find Aerin>console>click on Aerin (so is ID comes up)>Disable. Poof! No more Aerin! I'm not sure if this has any adverse effects, so try at your own risk. It will delete him though and then you won't have to deal with him!


I just made him a follower, removed all his stuff, and ordered him to play fisticuffs in his boxers with a dragon.


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Have you set this variable to, say, 3 frames?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RenderAheadLimit: 3
> 
> _Limit how many frames ahead are rendered to reduce input lag.(default is 0)_


Thanks







.

Where is the RenderAheadLimit setting located?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Who is your current Follower? Or who is your favourite Follower and why?
> 
> I am currently using Mjoll the Lioness of Riften. Why? Because she is the REAL lion and she can't die.


Started out with Lydia, got very annoyed at her voice and ended up "getting rid of her". Then I went and grabbed Jenassa, dark elf assassin, which complements my dark elf character very nicely. Just ended up marrying her and making her my follower. We are quite a pair, both in full dragon conquering the world. Funny because I think she may have been the first merc I ever found, so that was easy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> You can do what I did: find Aerin>console>click on Aerin (so is ID comes up)>Disable. Poof! No more Aerin! I'm not sure if this has any adverse effects, so try at your own risk. It will delete him though and then you won't have to deal with him!
> 
> 
> 
> I just made him a follower, removed all his stuff, and ordered him to play fisticuffs in his boxers with a dragon.
Click to expand...

lol ^


----------



## evensen007

So I have been out of the loop since the CK released because of a PC re-build. Has there been anything special created yet with the CK that couldn't be done before on Nexus? Has anyone released hair mods that doesn't look like a 5 year old pasted them onto someone's head? Anything else cool going on?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Does heavy/light armor have any effect on casting magic like it did in oblivion? I just started playing and can't seem to find anything to hint that it does. If that's the case.... why in the world am I in robes!


Exactly. I like the open sand-box feel of the game, but I almost miss the D&D rules of Baldur's gate and even Dragon Age. I have no idea what I'm doing as a mage and am also wondering why I'm roaming around in crappy robes that look pretty lame anyway.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Does heavy/light armor have any effect on casting magic like it did in oblivion? I just started playing and can't seem to find anything to hint that it does. If that's the case.... why in the world am I in robes!


Some magic spells provide longer durations or better results when only clothed in clothing/robes as opposed to any sort of armor. A lot of those are part of the alteration school i think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> So I have been out of the loop since the CK released because of a PC re-build. Has there been anything special created yet with the CK that couldn't be done before on Nexus? Has anyone released hair mods that doesn't look like a 5 year old pasted them onto someone's head? Anything else cool going on?


Not really. CK allows for better situational and behavioral modding for customers. Being made by CK also does not mean it could not be on Nexus as well as Nexus is a mod distribution and hosting site, not a modding tool or platform like CK. CK allows for more, but most people are still improving their existing stuff as opposed to creating completely new and lore relevant content.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Exactly. I like the open sand-box feel of the game, but I almost miss the D&D rules of Baldur's gate and even Dragon Age. I have no idea what I'm doing as a mage and am also wondering why I'm roaming around in crappy robes that look pretty lame anyway.


Because armor is overrated.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> Does heavy/light armor have any effect on casting magic like it did in oblivion? I just started playing and can't seem to find anything to hint that it does. If that's the case.... why in the world am I in robes!


Weight of armor does not affect magic in any way at all. The only thing that affects it is if the armor has enhancments or perks that allow for added magica and so on. Robes often increase magica or spell cost or both.


----------



## Infinite Jest

So... At stock settings with no mods, the visuals of Skyrim seem underwhelming. For instance, low vs ultra presets (including lack on AA and AF in the low):





Although you can spot differences, they aren't that different and neither look particularly great. The color palette seems particularly drab in some areas where contrast seems to be an issue (I know this is supposed to be a dark dreary, setting, but some areas just look too blended). Are the majority of you posting screenshots using mods or is there just something wrong with my PC (using high res texture dlc btw). For me, the game doesn;t seem to have the same visual depth that the Witcher 2 had (especially with the shadows). Also, the textures before the high res pack must have been exceptionally crappy if these are high res textures.

EDIT: A couple more observations/questions: has anyone else noticed that if an object doesn't have direct light on it it tends to be too dark? I think they went a little overboard with that. Also, I'm still getting very fine texture stuttering while looking at some object and moving (and in some lighting conditions). Could this be a cpu issue and if so, could someone direct me to some monitoring software that can be used in game like the rivatuner OSD with Afterburner?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So... At stock settings with no mods, the visuals of Skyrim seem underwhelming. For instance, low vs ultra presets (including lack on AA and AF in the low):
> 
> Although you can spot differences, they aren't that different and neither look particularly great. The color palette seems particularly drab in some areas where contrast seems to be an issue (I know this is supposed to be a dark dreary, setting, but some areas just look too blended). Are the majority of you posting screenshots using mods or is there just something wrong with my PC (using high res texture dlc btw). For me, the game doesn;t seem to have the same visual depth that the Witcher 2 had (especially with the shadows). Also, the textures before the high res pack must have been exceptionally crappy if these are high res textures.


Late to the party I see!









We are all using ENB or Fxaa (or both) and you can read a lot more about it here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/2360#post_16453797


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So... At stock settings with no mods, the visuals of Skyrim seem underwhelming. For instance, low vs ultra presets (including lack on AA and AF in the low):
> 
> 
> Although you can spot differences, they aren't that different and neither look particularly great. The *color palette seems particularly drab* in some areas where contrast seems to be an issue (I know this is supposed to be a dark dreary, setting, but some areas just look too blended). Are the majority of you posting screenshots using mods or is there just something wrong with my PC (using high res texture dlc btw). For me, the game doesn;t seem to have the same visual depth that the Witcher 2 had (especially with the shadows). Also, the textures before the high res pack must have been exceptionally crappy if these are high res textures.


This is the whole point of skyrim. Dull and dirty. That is the theme for this province.


----------



## Asininity

ENB, FXAA, and mods are awesome. Except for entire working on it more than playing it







.

(Re-downloading Skyrim now...)


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Late to the party I see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all using ENB or Fxaa (or both) and you can read a lot more about it here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/2360#post_16453797


Lol yeah. I was a huge fan of morrowind (and of course Oblivion, but not as much so), so I knew I;d have to ump on the bandwagon sooner or later (I.e. like 3 days ago). Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> ENB, FXAA, and mods are awesome. Except for entire working on it more than playing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> (Re-downloading Skyrim now...)


I haven't even started with any mods yet and I've already run into this problem! During the course of installing it and playing this weekend I found that:

-My monitor gamma was off
-My monitor is darker at the top third and the bottom 2/3
-My monitor sucks, generally
-I can't seem to escape stuttering in many games
-Deleting two or three key profile files in the Steam folder causes all of your games to be deleted (true story)
-.ini files are inherently evil, except for those in Skyrim which regenerate themselves after [email protected]

I'm sorry for my rambling guys, but despite my criticisms, I'm more excited about this game than I have been about any other in months.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Although you can spot differences, they aren't that different and neither look particularly great. The color palette seems particularly drab in some areas where contrast seems to be an issue (I know this is supposed to be a dark dreary, setting, but some areas just look too blended). Are the majority of you posting screenshots using mods or is there just something wrong with my PC (using high res texture dlc btw). For me, the game doesn;t seem to have the same visual depth that the Witcher 2 had (especially with the shadows). Also, the textures before the high res pack must have been exceptionally crappy if these are high res textures.


Skyrim is a console port, meaning its graphics are supposed to be crap when compared to what it COULD be. Dirty and dull is also the new popular meta design for "realism."


----------



## Ghost23

Is it just me or does the official texture pack take a big hit on FPS with no quality difference?

Whiterun went from a solid 60 at the entrance to like, 40-ish :| How do I remove this garbage?


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Is it just me or does the official texture pack take a big hit on FPS with no quality difference?
> Whiterun went from a solid 60 at the entrance to like, 40-ish :| How do I remove this garbage?


I think you can delete by going to Skyrim launcher, data, and delete it from the list. I'm re-installing Skyrim at the moment so I can't check exactly how.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Ok, I'm starting to loose my mind here....I reformatted windows and reinstalled Steam and Skyrim and I still crash to desktop at the same point about 15s into the opening scene. So basically I bought a game that wont let me play it



Here's my humble suggestion:
Delete Skyrim from steam, via steam (delete any left over folders manually)
Delete or back up-then-delete anything related in that "my games" folder (or wherever those INIs/save games are)
create a new windows user
log out of your current user, log on as new user (this should create a fresh profile)
download skyrim fresh from steam...and try it out a new game...
might also try setting all the graphical settings to lowest possible and leave INIs defaulted

could also try installing windows on entirely different HDD. Would hat to think spyware or some bug could hide in boot sector.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Where is the RenderAheadLimit setting located?


The mod comes with two files, one of which is "antilag.cfg". It's usually located in your normal installation Skyrim folder.

Open up "antilag.cfg" with your text editor (Notepad will do). You will see that RenderAheadLimit variable is currently set to 0 (0 means 'disable'). You can try different values and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Exactly. I like the open sand-box feel of the game, but I almost miss the D&D rules of Baldur's gate and even Dragon Age. I have no idea what I'm doing as a mage and am also wondering why I'm roaming around in crappy robes that look pretty lame anyway.


Dont overthink it, do what you want, there is no penalty for wearing heavy armor and being magic based.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> I just got Steam to download and install the HD texture pack for my copy of Skyrim this morning before I left for work and I just opened the game up after setting FXAA on and all settings to Ultra High and I noticed that the loading screen was showing some tearing as well as the 10 seconds of gameplay I saw.
> 
> Could this be because Steam was not restarted? Or maybe because v-sync is locked on in the NCP? Or does FXAA conflict with HD textures?
> 
> I'm hoping it was just because Steam needed to be restarted and that I'm not going to have to have problems with this game with HD textures. :/


Are you using any texture mods that you installed before the Steam HD Pack?

FXAA doesn't conflict with my installation, nor with that of most of the users that are regular on this Thread.

If v-sync was Forced On in NV Panel, you shouldn't get any tearing. Try turning on Triple Buffering too?


----------



## brumby05

New to the CK. I'm trying to adjust damage/enchantment values to some weapons and I've been successful with default weapons so far. Is it possible to adjust values on other peoples mods downloaded from nexus? I'd like to adjust the values on the dragonbone weapons available on nexus. I go through the same steps I used on the default weapons but when I load up the plugin I created, the weapon I modded doesn't show up. Any suggestions, or is it not possible to adjust other people mods? This is all for personal use by the way, so hopefully I am not in the wrong by messing with other peoples mods.


----------



## kzone75

hmm Funny. I unlocked the shaders on the 6950 a while ago. I got a massive amount of stuttering while playing. Being in Honeyside with all furnitures and stuff was like being in a slide show. I just flipped the switch back to stock 6950 and it's smooth as butter. It was using ALL of the GPU memory when I used 6970 settings..







Bad flash, I'd think. Won't see anything below 40fps now. Well maybe 35 when entering a city.. Everything on ultra with a few mods.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> I'm thinking it is just after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that fails. You could try another one of my saves that's a bit later. But still at the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then it would mean you'd have to use my toon though!
> Which would be OK, if you wanted a woman nord toon! Called Lara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, see if that works. And if not we can try again


That save worked perfectly, right up until I put my head on the chopping block, then it crashed to desktop again. I've got a pile of hardware here (CPU's, Mobo's, GPU's), and a bunch of OS's, so I'm going to run through all of them until I 'm able to find a combination that works. I'm thinking my problem might be OS related because I am using a stripped version (but all of my other games and 3D benchmarks work on it).

Thanks a lot for all the help


----------



## Nemesis158

What is the best way to fix the UI so it isnt HUGE while running skyrim in Eyefinity? (5670x1080)


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> What is the best way to fix the UI so it isnt HUGE while running skyrim in Eyefinity? (5670x1080)


From this article: http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide

[Interface]
fSafeZoneX=15
fSafeZoneY=15
fSafeZoneXWide=15
fSafeZoneYWide=15

The [Interface] section and variables above must all be added to the bottom of the Skyrim.ini file. These variables control the distance from the edge of the screen at which HUD elements, like the compass and health, magicka and stamina bars, appear. The lower the value assigned, the closer to the edge of the screen the HUD elements, as well as any status messages or location text, will appear. This can make them less intrusive.

That will help the *placement* of the HUD elements. I use that and like that.

I have *not* altered the sizes, as I play on a single monitor, but here's some info from http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en that might help:


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Are you using any texture mods that you installed before the Steam HD Pack?
> FXAA doesn't conflict with my installation, nor with that of most of the users that are regular on this Thread.
> If v-sync was Forced On in NV Panel, you shouldn't get any tearing. Try turning on Triple Buffering too?


I have no mods on my copy aside from the Steam downloaded HD pack. I went back and tried Skyrim again last night and it ran for an hour without issue. I'm assuming it may have been related to my haste in getting Skyrim running without restarting Steam.

It looks a bit better but nothing spectacular. Baby steps Bethesda, baby steps.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> That save worked perfectly, right up until I put my head on the chopping block, then it crashed to desktop again.


Doh








Hopefully it is because of the stripped OS then!


----------



## Roman5

I've sort of touched on this before I think, but, I've now done over 440 hours (some of which probably came about by minimising the game for periods of time instead of quitting) level 53, master difficulty, and have now done all the major questlines I think, and pretty close to the end of the main story which I've only just resumed, (just finished blackreach). In that time I've done a ton of radiant and miscellaneous quests before even getting stuck into the major storylines, plus of course lots of smithing, enchanting, running around finding materials, selling stuff, buying stuff, etc. This stuff takes time to do. Why is it people on another forum I post at are like "omg, I did more than you in 70 hours" or "440 hours, ***?". It's an RPG, aren't these games meant to take many hours? It's my first ever RPG btw so I guess I'm savouring the experience more plus it took a period of time to really learn how it all works. Am I supposed to feel guilty, stupid or incredibly slow for putting so many hours in ?







I can't be the only one, are there any others here with similar hours put in to make me feel better?


----------



## _02

Most people hear "I've played 400 hours of this game" and think "Oh my god, 400 hours? That's inconceivable"

When in reality they spend more time than that watching television or browsing the internet, staring at the wall and checking Facebook. Spend your time how you see fit for yourself, just make sure you aren't using the game as an escape from responsibility. There are plenty of things you could be spending your time on that are (IMO) much *less* rewarding and guilt worthy. Like watching television.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Most people hear "I've played 400 hours of this game" and think "Oh my god, 400 hours? That's inconceivable"
> When in reality they spend more time than that watching television or browsing the internet, staring at the wall and checking Facebook. Spend your time how you see fit for yourself, just make sure you aren't using the game as an escape from responsibility. There are plenty of things you could be spending your time on that are (IMO) much *less* rewarding and guilt worthy. Like watching television.


Well said


----------



## bajer29

Got a quick question that may have been already answered... I browsed a few pages and realized I wasn't going to find my answer that way.

Anyway, besides slower load times, how do multiple applied mods affect gameplay? Will the Steam achievement system fail, will I have stability issues, etc?

I'm planning on installing around 3-8 mods at one time on my sig rig. Just wanted to know if this was a good idea or not.

Thanks!


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Got a quick question that may have been already answered... I browsed a few pages and realized I wasn't going to find my answer that way.
> Anyway, besides slower load times, how do multiple applied mods affect gameplay? Will the Steam achievement system fail, will I have stability issues, etc?
> I'm planning on installing around 3-8 mods at one time on my sig rig. Just wanted to know if this was a good idea or not.
> Thanks!


I have close to 30 mods installed, mostly gameplay mods and some graphics mod. so far I haven't seen any dips in performance.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I have close to 30 mods installed, mostly gameplay mods and some graphics mod. so far I haven't seen any dips in performance.


Only thing i see is lower Ugrid load optimization when using texture mods.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Only thing i see is lower Ugrid load optimization when using texture mods.


I think the only mod that gave me 50ish fps as opposed to my normal 70fps is the trees in whiterun mod.

also, bajer29, Steam achievements don't disable because of mods


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it is because of the stripped OS then!


I think I found the solution! It turns out that a small number of people are having the exact same crash as me, as it's because of the high res texture pack not wanting to work properly with a 32bit OS. Apparently all I have to do is turn off the HD Texture Pack and everything will be fine.

How exactly should I go about turning off the texture pack? Should I just delete/move the .esp files for the texture pack?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I think the only mod that gave me 50ish fps as opposed to my normal 70fps is the trees in whiterun mod.
> also, bajer29, Steam achievements don't disable because of mods


OK, cool thanks.... Also, how do you disable Vsync? I'm tired of stuff bouncing off walls into my kneecaps when I'm trying to sneak around a guard.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> How exactly should I go about turning off the texture pack? Should I just delete/move the .esp files for the texture pack?


edit, the one called Cavalos.esp is a mod I'm using


----------



## bajer29

Is this how to disable Vsync the proper way?
Quote:


> Access the SkyrimPrefs.ini again and add iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section. This can improve a sluggish framerate and eliminate instances of mouse lag. Thanks to Tweak Guides for this one.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> OK, cool thanks.... Also, how do you disable Vsync? I'm tired of stuff bouncing off walls into my kneecaps when I'm trying to sneak around a guard.


I don't think that vsync is the issue in that one, it's more of a physics issue by the sound of it.

but read this for improvements http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/11/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-improve-graphics-disable-vsync-change-fov-and-more/

the only solution I can think off that won't alert the guard when you hit something while sneaking is to get the ebony mail and nightingale boots, and have a sneak skill of 70 or more.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> edit, the one called Cavalos.esp is a mod I'm using


Thanks again! It finally works


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Is this how to disable Vsync the proper way?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Access the SkyrimPrefs.ini again and add iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section. This can improve a sluggish framerate and eliminate instances of mouse lag. Thanks to Tweak Guides for this one.
Click to expand...

Yes, but also make sure you setting in CCC to have VSync application controlled too. Notice that once your game gets over 60 fps, the Havok engine will sometimes cause physics animations to run faster than normal. People will be walking faster than normal, the game in general moves faster as a result.

So if you are turning off VSync to go >60 frames, don't because you'll end up hurting more than helping.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I don't think that vsync is the issue in that one, it's more of a physics issue by the sound of it.
> but read this for improvements http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/11/11/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweaks-improve-graphics-disable-vsync-change-fov-and-more/
> the only solution I can think off that won't alert the guard when you hit something while sneaking is to get the ebony mail and nightingale boots, and have a sneak skill of 70 or more.


No, that's not what I'm talking about... There's been a many instances of players experiencing objects bouncing and causing damage to your player. I thought I heard that it was because of the Vsync being enabled.

As far as disabling goes, I found it in the Skyrim Issues Thread.
Quote:


> Vsync : For now, the most important tweak has to do with the fact that VSync is automatically on and can't be disabled from within the game. This not only reduces FPS, it also introduces mouse lag. To disable VSync in Skyrim, add iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section of the Skyrim.ini file in the \Users\[Username]\My Documents\My Games\Skyrim directory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Yes, but also make sure you setting in CCC to have VSync application controlled too. Notice that once your game gets over 60 fps, the Havok engine will sometimes cause physics animations to run faster than normal. People will be walking faster than normal, the game in general moves faster as a result.
> So if you are turning off VSync to go >60 frames, don't because you'll end up hurting more than helping.


So, how do I get rid of the mouse lag and micro stutter? So far, disabling Vsync is the only way I've found.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Thanks again! It finally works











I'm glad we sorted it


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> No, that's not what I'm talking about... There's been a many instances of players experiencing objects bouncing and causing damage to your player. I thought I heard that it was because of the Vsync being enabled.
> As far as disabling goes, I found it in the Skyrim Issues Thread.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Vsync : For now, the most important tweak has to do with the fact that VSync is automatically on and can't be disabled from within the game. This not only reduces FPS, it also introduces mouse lag. To disable VSync in Skyrim, add iPresentInterval=0 to the bottom of the [Display] section of the Skyrim.ini file in the \Users\[Username]\My Documents\My Games\Skyrim directory.
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do I get rid of the mouse lag and micro stutter? So far, disabling Vsync is the only way I've found.
Click to expand...

As far as mouse lag goes, is "bMouseAcceleration" turned off (0) ? If not, that could definitely cause the mouse to be stuttering.

As far as the micro stutter, where is the stutter happening? Outside, inside, in a cave, when looking at many objects? Micro stutter has many, many causes. Just going to throw this out there, haven't tested it myself, but have you enabled Triple Buffering in your CCC settings? Enabling that could help out your stuttering issues as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Maian

The physics issue in Skyrim is caused by your frames per second exceeding 60. I'm not sure why it causes it, but it causes items to bounce around, as well as you to get flashes on your screen that make you appear to be underwater accompanied by a water sound if you're in a cell with water. I had this problem extensively, and then downloaded an FPS limiter from the Nexus and set it to 59 and I haven't had either of those problems since then.

Some have asked why I didn't just enable Vsync in the Nvidia Control Panel -- for me, for some unexplained reason, my NVCP doesn't recognize Skyrim as being actually installed on my machine. So I can't enable hardware Anisotropic Filtering, and I can't use the SSAO in the control panel either.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=34


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> As far as mouse lag goes, is "bMouseAcceleration" turned off (0) ? If not, that could definitely cause the mouse to be stuttering.
> As far as the micro stutter, where is the stutter happening? Outside, inside, in a cave, when looking at many objects? Micro stutter has many, many causes. Just going to throw this out there, haven't tested it myself, but have you enabled Triple Buffering in your CCC settings? Enabling that could help out your stuttering issues as well. Just a thought.


Micro stutter occurs for me when I spin around quickly to look behind me, or looking around while running. My FPS is almost constantly at 60FPS so it's not like I'm losing frames. Just a jitter when I look around. I have the CFX CAPs installed via AMD's website and that's helped, but not enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> The physics issue in Skyrim is caused by your frames per second exceeding 60. I'm not sure why it causes it, but it causes items to bounce around, as well as you to get flashes on your screen that make you appear to be underwater accompanied by a water sound if you're in a cell with water. I had this problem extensively, and then downloaded an FPS limiter from the Nexus and set it to 59 and I haven't had either of those problems since then.
> Some have asked why I didn't just enable Vsync in the Nvidia Control Panel -- for me, for some unexplained reason, my NVCP doesn't recognize Skyrim as being actually installed on my machine. So I can't enable hardware Anisotropic Filtering, and I can't use the SSAO in the control panel either.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=34


Hmmm. OK thanks. I'll try it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad we sorted it


What does that esp do AC?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I've sort of touched on this before I think, but, I've now done over 440 hours (some of which probably came about by minimising the game for periods of time instead of quitting) level 53, master difficulty, and have now done all the major questlines I think, and pretty close to the end of the main story which I've only just resumed, (just finished blackreach). In that time I've done a ton of radiant and miscellaneous quests before even getting stuck into the major storylines, plus of course lots of smithing, enchanting, running around finding materials, selling stuff, buying stuff, etc. This stuff takes time to do. Why is it people on another forum I post at are like "omg, I did more than you in 70 hours" or "440 hours, ***?". It's an RPG, aren't these games meant to take many hours? It's my first ever RPG btw so I guess I'm savouring the experience more plus it took a period of time to really learn how it all works. Am I supposed to feel guilty, stupid or incredibly slow for putting so many hours in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one, are there any others here with similar hours put in to make me feel better?


Roman5, I love you man.

You are doing it right, don't sweat the haters. Modern RPGs have gone to an instant gratification format, in my opinion. A format encouraged by Achievement Titles and heady rewards; indeed, a format inspired by the rest of modern life.

Most young people today - and some of us older ones - get sucked into the wham bam feeling had by 20Mb/s connections, screaming CPUs, and omnipotent phones. It is nice to see someone enjoying the fullness of an experience.

I only have a little over a hundred hours on my main toon and haven't finished the main quest line yet. I just recently went through Blackreach, too; a little sooner than you maybe. In my case, I try to take it slow and really let the game engage me. I find myself wandering away from a quest marker to find out what's over the next hill a lot. I generally only get to game for about an hour a night during the week, maybe a few hours on Friday and Saturday nights, so I have to fight the urge to hurry through quests often.

One thing I am doing, in an attempt to make the sand-box feeling last, is limiting my characters roles. My primary character has followed some of the Thief quest line, most of the Assassin quest line, and is deeply immersed in the main line. I thought that with him I would wait to finish the Thief and Assassin lines till after I had completed the main line.

I started a High Elf character to delve strictly into the Mage quest line. I have no idea where this will lead.

I also started an Orc character to try out some thing that will follow the Heavy Armor - Two-handed Weapon model, forgoing stealth and duplicity in favor of direct assault.

I don't play either of them often, though. I figure I will finish out my primary character before engaging them.

So, in sum - Good On Ya Bro! What your doing is reminiscent of what we used to do in the 80's with Pen and Paper marathon D&D sessions. We had one campaign that took almost every weekend, from Friday night till Sunday morning from 1984 to 1987. As dorky as it sounds, it was very rewarding in the end.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Is it just me or does the official texture pack take a big hit on FPS with no quality difference?
> Whiterun went from a solid 60 at the entrance to like, 40-ish :| How do I remove this garbage?


You must be kidding? I saw an instant improvement with no FPS drop at all.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Thanks again! It finally works


Why on earth are you running a 32 bit OS with 12GB of RAM?


----------



## IRO-Bot

When I'm indoors it stutters constantly. But when I'm outdoors it's fine.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Why on earth are you running a 32 bit OS with 12GB of RAM?


Not all of that ram is in my daily computer









I have 4gb of mushkin 2000mhz 7-10-7 ram in my daily. The 12gb of Dominator GT Hyper IC (2000mhz 8-8-8 & 1600mhz 6-6-6) ram that is in my sig is mainly used for Dry Ice/LN2 benching on my various benching platforms (1155, 1156, 775, AM3).


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im a loner, hate followers. i find they always get in the way. im a big fan of fire destruction spells in between sword swinging, and 9/10 i hit my own follower and make them an enemy.
> Fargas is pretty cool though, good in a fight.
> so is anyone here a vampire/werewolf? which do you prefer and why? me, im a werewolf and i LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will never cure myself. was a vampire in Oblivion and it was fun, just not as cool imo. theres something simply awesome about getting mad in a dungeon explore and using beast form to slaughter a group of enemies, and then feed on them. killing vampire enemies is almost poetic too haha.


Hmm, so I just started the game and right after you get out of the cave, instead of following what's his name to town, I went left and wandered into the vampire place. I went in there and slaughtered everybody including the master vampire. Took me like 20 or so tries to kill him. I was like level 4 or 5. So can I not be a vampire anymore then or is there other vampires out there?


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Hmm, so I just started the game and right after you get out of the cave, instead of following what's his name to town, I went left and wandered into the vampire place. I went in there and slaughtered everybody including the master vampire. Took me like 20 or so tries to kill him. I was like level 4 or 5. So can I not be a vampire anymore then or is there other vampires out there?


I've never played a vamp but as far as I know you become a vampire by catching that disease, _vampirism_. As long as you're not immune to all disease it should only take one vampire to directly or indirectly make you turn into a vampire


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im a loner, hate followers. i find they always get in the way. im a big fan of fire destruction spells in between sword swinging, and 9/10 i hit my own follower and make them an enemy.
> Fargas is pretty cool though, good in a fight.
> so is anyone here a vampire/werewolf? which do you prefer and why? me, im a werewolf and i LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will never cure myself. was a vampire in Oblivion and it was fun, just not as cool imo. theres something simply awesome about getting mad in a dungeon explore and using beast form to slaughter a group of enemies, and then feed on them. killing vampire enemies is almost poetic too haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, so I just started the game and right after you get out of the cave, instead of following what's his name to town, I went left and wandered into the vampire place. I went in there and slaughtered everybody including the master vampire. Took me like 20 or so tries to kill him. I was like level 4 or 5. So can I not be a vampire anymore then or is there other vampires out there?
Click to expand...

Lots of caves with vampires, pretty sure they respawn also in some places.


----------



## grishkathefool

Point of fact - Visit a Shrine in a Temple and Pray after fighting a Vampire or Vampires if you don't wish to become one. I think Cure Disease works too. But either method must be undertaken within 24 hours of infection, iirc.

To find out if you are infected, 'P' to bring up Magic, Shouts, and Powers. Click the Active Effects listing and if you see anything in red, it might be related to Vampirism. The things you will see might be *Weakness to Fire* or *Weakness to Sunlight*.
Quote:


> *Becoming a Vampire*
> 
> Whenever a vampire casts Vampiric Drain on you, there is a 10% chance for you to be infected with Sanguinare Vampiris.
> Initially, this is a normal disease that reduces your total Health by 25 points. It is subject to the rules which govern any other disease, and can be cured in the same fashion. However, not curing the disease within three days will cause it to progress to full vampirism, and at that point, the effects can no longer be reversed with a normal cure.
> *Sanguinare Vampiris gives messages to the player each day at certain times, indicating their condition. At sunrise, a message will appear saying "You feel strangely weakened by the sunrise". At sunset, the message is "You feel a strange thirst come over you". After the third day, Sanguinare Vampiris will disappear from your active effects and you will awaken as a stage one vampire.*
> There are many ways to contract the disease, all of them involve encountering hostile vampires and letting them attack you. However, rather than let them hit you in melee, you should keep your distance and only allow them to cast their draining spell as this is the only attack that can impart the disease. To speed up contraction, repeatedly lose and gain sight of the target vampire so the spell is cast multiple times. The check for giving you the disease is passed only when the draining spell hits you, not over sustained action.


Quote:


> Cure for Vampirism
> 
> If you've contracted the disease, you won't become a vampire for three days. Until then, you can get rid of the disease with any Cure Disease potion or blessing.
> Visit any inn. They will send you to Morthal to speak to a man named Falion. From there the quest Rising at Dawn will begin.
> You can also cure your Vampirism by becoming a werewolf within the Companions faction. However, once you contract Lycanthropy you gain a 100% resistance to disease and cannot be re-infected with Sanguinare Vampiris. You can, however, become a vampire again if you cure your lycanthropy.


----------



## grishkathefool

hmmmm.....

Maybe that's what I'll do with my Altmer Mage.... play through as a Vampire....


----------



## eqpablon

Searching for a jaccuzi in Skyrim? So is this guy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aySfJGpaPVk&feature=relmfu *NSFW*

May your search not be in vain.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I've sort of touched on this before I think, but, I've now done over 440 hours (some of which probably came about by minimising the game for periods of time instead of quitting) level 53, master difficulty, and have now done all the major questlines I think, and pretty close to the end of the main story which I've only just resumed, (just finished blackreach). In that time I've done a ton of radiant and miscellaneous quests before even getting stuck into the major storylines, plus of course lots of smithing, enchanting, running around finding materials, selling stuff, buying stuff, etc. This stuff takes time to do. Why is it people on another forum I post at are like "omg, I did more than you in 70 hours" or "440 hours, ***?". It's an RPG, aren't these games meant to take many hours? It's my first ever RPG btw so I guess I'm savouring the experience more plus it took a period of time to really learn how it all works. Am I supposed to feel guilty, stupid or incredibly slow for putting so many hours in ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't be the only one, are there any others here with similar hours put in to make me feel better?


Its all good Roman









None of my toons have gotten past level 20 because I keep changing out my race and abilities. Im all for what your doing and think that the only way to play IMO.

I have massive hours on this game and havent tired of it yet because of the side quests and exploring. Every cave and barrow is an adventure, Im loving it


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Roman5, I love you man.
> You are doing it right, don't sweat the haters. Modern RPGs have gone to an instant gratification format, in my opinion. A format encouraged by Achievement Titles and heady rewards; indeed, a format inspired by the rest of modern life.
> Most young people today - and some of us older ones - get sucked into the wham bam feeling had by 20Mb/s connections, screaming CPUs, and omnipotent phones. It is nice to see someone enjoying the fullness of an experience.
> I only have a little over a hundred hours on my main toon and haven't finished the main quest line yet. I just recently went through Blackreach, too; a little sooner than you maybe. In my case, I try to take it slow and really let the game engage me. I find myself wandering away from a quest marker to find out what's over the next hill a lot. I generally only get to game for about an hour a night during the week, maybe a few hours on Friday and Saturday nights, so I have to fight the urge to hurry through quests often.
> One thing I am doing, in an attempt to make the sand-box feeling last, is limiting my characters roles. My primary character has followed some of the Thief quest line, most of the Assassin quest line, and is deeply immersed in the main line. I thought that with him I would wait to finish the Thief and Assassin lines till after I had completed the main line.
> I started a High Elf character to delve strictly into the Mage quest line. I have no idea where this will lead.
> I also started an Orc character to try out some thing that will follow the Heavy Armor - Two-handed Weapon model, forgoing stealth and duplicity in favor of direct assault.
> I don't play either of them often, though. I figure I will finish out my primary character before engaging them.
> So, in sum - Good On Ya Bro! What your doing is reminiscent of what we used to do in the 80's with Pen and Paper marathon D&D sessions. We had one campaign that took almost every weekend, from Friday night till Sunday morning from 1984 to 1987. As dorky as it sounds, it was very rewarding in the end.


Hey thanks grishka! Nicely written and makes me feel better.







We seem to be from a similar era. I agree with you, the instant gratification phenomenon is very prevalent in almost everything about today's society, and I'm guilty of that too with certain things, but with games, I never like to rush them unless they're absolute rubbish. Though I can't ever recall playing a rubbish game tbh.
Like you, I often pass by or close to a ruin, a fort, a fight going on in the distance, a small town, and get distracted away from my quest. I also love to spend time figuring out where treasures are hidden when I ocassionally come across a treasure map with an X marks the spot on it, even though they mostly don't have much inside them. I stop and read some of the books, mostly skimming them, and will often find myself engaged in dialogue with various people, even if it doesn't really further the game for me. That Blackreach is amazing, immense and jawdropping. When you finally leave it and get back to the green pastures of skyrim, it's quite a relief and almost like two completely different games, the stark contrast of the environments. I went back to Blackreach today though because I'd read about the secret


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



dragon that can be summoned by fus roh dah'ing the orange hanging globe


so decided to take care of that. I've no idea how anyone would have figured that out!

Btw, I purposely left the main quest till I'd finished the other main quests, and I thought defeating Alduin would be a breeze. It's really hard! I've never regretted master difficulty till now. Might have to consider notching it down, but I really don't want to if I can help it. I think I'm also going to reload an earlier save and send lydia home for a bit, it's a PITA continually restoring her health, while trying to avoid burning boulders raining down on me while trying to stay away from Alduin's bad breath.


----------



## grishkathefool

I've almost completely stopped using Followers. When Lydia died and then the Orc woman died the next day, I felt kind of bad. It was my splash damage that did them in, after all. I didn't know about the resurrect command then, either.

So I picked up a mercenary in a bar, platonic, you know. But he kept getting in the way too. I showed him Breezehome, then told him to hold down the fort. He stayed for a few days, then sent me a message saying he was going back to Morthal, or maybe Markarth, to hang out at The Silver-Blood Inn or something. If I needed his help, I knew where to find him. Guy didn't leave my gear at home, either. I might have to talk to him about that.

I figure, if they aren't around, I can't kill them. None of them are nearly as stealthy as me, ta boot.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I've almost completely stopped using Followers. When Lydia died and then the Orc woman died the next day, I felt kind of bad. It was my splash damage that did them in, after all. I didn't know about the resurrect command then, either.
> So I picked up a mercenary in a bar, platonic, you know. But he kept getting in the way too. I showed him Breezehome, then told him to hold down the fort. He stayed for a few days, then sent me a message saying he was going back to Morthal, or maybe Markarth, to hang out at The Silver-Blood Inn or something. If I needed his help, I knew where to find him. Guy didn't leave my gear at home, either. I might have to talk to him about that.
> I figure, if they aren't around, I can't kill them. None of them are nearly as stealthy as me, ta boot.


If i am going stealth, i tell lydia, my horse and my dog to stay put!


Edit: lol, That image just works so well. Perfect positioning of the NPC's haha.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I've almost completely stopped using Followers. When Lydia died and then the Orc woman died the next day, I felt kind of bad. It was my splash damage that did them in, after all. I didn't know about the resurrect command then, either.
> So I picked up a mercenary in a bar, platonic, you know. But he kept getting in the way too. I showed him Breezehome, then told him to hold down the fort. He stayed for a few days, then sent me a message saying he was going back to Morthal, or maybe Markarth, to hang out at The Silver-Blood Inn or something. If I needed his help, I knew where to find him. Guy didn't leave my gear at home, either. I might have to talk to him about that.
> I figure, if they aren't around, I can't kill them. None of them are nearly as stealthy as me, ta boot.


I sent Lydia home during the final Stormcloak assault and then retrieved her after. Was a lot easier without her. Just sent her packing for Alduin's Bane and again, a lot easier. I've succeeded with defeating him, don't know what happened there but I was expecting it to continue to be hard, then all of a sudden I'm now onto the next bit, The Fallen.

But with all other dragons and enemies, I find her invaluable, if nothing else, then certainly for her carrying ability.


----------



## steelbom

I play as a warrior but a master of all trades. I wear heavy armor, I sneak, and I wield a shield and a sword -- got a bow, too, just for dragons, otherwise it takes too long to get them on the ground. I'm being conservative in what I put all my perks into, but I'm going to get the necessary perks in enchanting, alchemy, and smithing, to make super gear.


----------



## modinn

Isoku just released Realistic Water Textures (and Terrain) v2.0 a few hours ago. There are currently a few bugs such as a floating waterfall above Whiterun in the current release, so keep your eyes open for the patch as well. He's done amazing work on the waterfalls this release and most of the water sources now flow in correct directions! Now if only we could get that 'Flow-based Water Shader', we could have some realistic water here







My recommendation is to get the High version, Ultra is just overkill at this point.

Link to mod for those who don't have it




off-topic: where is Mirror's Edge 2....


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Its all good Roman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of my toons have gotten past level 20 because I keep changing out my race and abilities. Im all for what your doing and think that the only way to play IMO.
> I have massive hours on this game and havent tired of it yet because of the side quests and exploring. Every cave and barrow is an adventure, Im loving it


Sorry Sethy, completely didn't see your post earlier! I totally agree, every new place found is indeed an adventure and I can't see myself tiring of it anytime soon. Was on my way to a quest just now, and as I was walking, got the message 'you have discovered blind cliff cave', so decided to check it out, and lydia was still at home. I've not done any quests without a follower, but I have my spectral assassin to conjure up to help me out. Seems I did the quest called 'The Affairs of Hagravens' in blind cliff before I was given the quest. Helping out one of those transvestite hargraven, who'd have thought? That's what's great about the game, it doesn't just repeat the same things, there's always something completely different. Or something new, like hidden switches or buttons in puzzles where you've not seen that type before in the game. So the devs clearly made a huge effort to keep things as fresh as possible .Such as the pelagius quest, which reminded me a bit of a mad hatters tea party environment. Nothing like anything else in the game, completely a unique quest I wonder if every single fort and cave has an official quest attached to it, or whether some are purely for discovering and exploring with no main goal


----------



## Disturbed117

Hmm. Im only getting 30% MAX gpu usage for some reason.

Anyone know any fixes?

im running the latest update.


----------



## RAINZDOGG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoIWoQkZ4FI (My vid of skyrim at the throat of the world)







Highest point in the game XD


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What does that esp do AC?


Hello mate








That's my "Horses run faster" mod








Just needs extracting to the data folder!

cavalos11-4009-1-1.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## gtarmanrob

home now, just downloaded the high res pack. with my sig rig i cant run it without AA and FXAA turned off, otherwise its like 1fps... crossfire issue?

anyway now finally starting the Thieves Guild questline. seems pretty interesting.

also, best mod out there for me at the moment, is the one that gives you fast travel points in your houses. i hoarde a lot of materials for smithing and i like to collect weapons, so this is an AMAZING mod for me haha. especially if i get overloaded, just use a strength potion and zoom straight to the door of Proudspire. i've got the Dovahkiin Hideout mod installed too, but im bit wary about leaving precious weapons and items inside a mod based vault that should it corrupt, i cant retrieve anything and will lose it for good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Hmm, so I just started the game and right after you get out of the cave, instead of following what's his name to town, I went left and wandered into the vampire place. I went in there and slaughtered everybody including the master vampire. Took me like 20 or so tries to kill him. I was like level 4 or 5. So can I not be a vampire anymore then or is there other vampires out there?


There are tons of vampires in the game. Aside from the default standards you have a few unique ones where if you kill them, they WON'T come back. Don't worry about it, it is impossible to make vampires go extinct. Being a vampire is fun as hell. Vampiric drain, cast spell, stagger back target, slash and kill target, feed on target if you have a really cool item and be at full health again.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Faced my first Ancient dragon the other day, was a bit of a challenge, probably the hardest fight yet. Although I realized after the fact I had left off my sword/bow buff ring, and my Gauldur(sp?) amulet.. so I was missing a good bit of health/stamina and skills lol

Also witnessed one of those nice Skyrim Wars battles, there was some bandits, that got killed pretty quick, then a dragon and a mammoth were duking it out. Hard to say which would have won if I didn't intervene, that mammoth was tanking like a boss.









Does anyone know if your followers advance their skills also? Perhaps they already start out with great skills in the weapons they use, so they can't really get any better?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Hello mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my "Horses run faster" mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needs extracting to the data folder!
> 
> cavalos11-4009-1-1.zip 0k .zip file


Let the horse stutter begin lol. Thanks for mod.
oh btw, AC can you answer this for me?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Where abouts is the headless horseman? Do you kill him or just catch him?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Hmm. Im only getting 30% MAX gpu usage for some reason.
> Anyone know any fixes?
> im running the latest update.


Turn shadows to high and disable vsync.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Faced my first Ancient dragon the other day, was a bit of a challenge, probably the hardest fight yet. Although I realized after the fact I had left off my sword/bow buff ring, and my Gauldur(sp?) amulet.. so I was missing a good bit of health/stamina and skills lol
> Also witnessed one of those nice Skyrim Wars battles, there was some bandits, that got killed pretty quick, then a dragon and a mammoth were duking it out. Hard to say which would have won if I didn't intervene, that mammoth was tanking like a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if your followers advance their skills also? Perhaps they already start out with great skills in the weapons they use, so they can't really get any better?


I always laugh when I see bandits out there. Poor things get killed so fast.







Trick to dragon is find cover. Hell, even your follower or horse will do. Mammoths are deadly. I made the mistake of trying to earn a mammoth tusk as opposed to simply stealing one. Bad idea.

Followers auto level up until their cap. You can use console to refresh them to your level if you like.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I always laugh when I see bandits out there. Poor things get killed so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick to dragon is find cover. Hell, even your follower or horse will do. Mammoths are deadly. I made the mistake of trying to earn a mammoth tusk as opposed to simply stealing one. Bad idea.
> Followers auto level up until their cap. You can use console to refresh them to your level if you like.


Do such beasts respawn if you kill them and take their tusk?


----------



## Iscaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do such beasts respawn if you kill them and take their tusk?


No, which is why they are on the endangered species list.

http://www.iapf.org/en/


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> No, which is why they are on the endangered species list.
> http://www.iapf.org/en/


I really did not want to see that image.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Do such beasts respawn if you kill them and take their tusk?


I think they eventually do. Giants and mammoths aren't unique.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think they eventually do. Giants and mammoths aren't unique.


I've never killed one but should i decide to......you know.....i would rather them respawn.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think they eventually do. Giants and mammoths aren't unique.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never killed one but should i decide to......you know.....i would rather them respawn.
Click to expand...

They respawn.


----------



## BradleyW

Cool, thanks OC noob and pepe!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Let the horse stutter begin lol. Thanks for mod.
> oh btw, AC can you answer this for me?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Where abouts is the headless horseman? Do you kill him or just catch him?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He spawns on the road from Rorikstead to Whiterun








Just ride up and down the road after midnight!



And he takes you to Hamvir's Rest


----------



## BradleyW

thanks!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Faced my first Ancient dragon the other day, was a bit of a challenge, probably the hardest fight yet. Although I realized after the fact I had left off my sword/bow buff ring, and my Gauldur(sp?) amulet.. so I was missing a good bit of health/stamina and skills lol
> Also witnessed one of those nice Skyrim Wars battles, there was some bandits, that got killed pretty quick, then a dragon and a mammoth were duking it out. Hard to say which would have won if I didn't intervene, that mammoth was tanking like a boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if your followers advance their skills also? Perhaps they already start out with great skills in the weapons they use, so they can't really get any better?
> 
> 
> 
> I always laugh when I see bandits out there. Poor things get killed so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick to dragon is find cover. Hell, even your follower or horse will do. Mammoths are deadly. I made the mistake of trying to earn a mammoth tusk as opposed to simply stealing one. Bad idea.
> 
> Followers auto level up until their cap. You can use console to refresh them to your level if you like.
Click to expand...

Ah, I will have to check that out. I was curious about there actual skills like archery/1handed advancing as they used them, or is it more like a scale thing where they go up as they level?

I also happened into 2 Nightingale assassins, they were pretty strong and a bit of a surprise. I think they killed me the first time, it was dark and I figured some random bandits were shooting at me with a bow, and then after about 3 shots I was dead haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I always laugh when I see bandits out there. Poor things get killed so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trick to dragon is find cover. Hell, even your follower or horse will do. Mammoths are deadly. I made the mistake of trying to earn a mammoth tusk as opposed to simply stealing one. Bad idea.
> Followers auto level up until their cap. You can use console to refresh them to your level if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Do such beasts respawn if you kill them and take their tusk?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Iscaria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I really did not want to see that image.


lol neither do I that's why I donate to them.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iscaria*
> 
> lol neither do I that's why I donate to them.


I just want to kill anyone who hurts animals like this.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i've found the best strategy lately with dragons is indeed find cover, but i fought an elder yesterday and all i did was have my resist frost amulet on, resist magic shield out and my 31pts of shock damage legendary glass sword. and i used the slow down time dragon shout to land in a heap of hits. plus the ring of wielding, +20 to one handed.

worked a treat, only had to full heal twice since i could keep circling the dragon when it landed, avoiding a majority of its attacks.

for some random reason., dragons in my game love Riverwood? almost every second time i fast travel there to sell stuff i have a dragon fight. most of the locals are dead now haha. cant help it though, they are always there. i have to time it so i fast travel there at night just in case, that way most of the important people are in bed.

regarding followers, do you NEED them later in the game? coz i havnt used them once and im hoping i dont need them later, when they will all be like level 1 and probably even more useless.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> i've found the best strategy lately with dragons is indeed find cover, but i fought an elder yesterday and all i did was have my resist frost amulet on, resist magic shield out and my 31pts of shock damage legendary glass sword. and i used the slow down time dragon shout to land in a heap of hits. plus the ring of wielding, +20 to one handed.
> 
> worked a treat, only had to full heal twice since i could keep circling the dragon when it landed, avoiding a majority of its attacks.
> 
> for some random reason., dragons in my game love Riverwood? almost every second time i fast travel there to sell stuff i have a dragon fight. most of the locals are dead now haha. cant help it though, they are always there. i have to time it so i fast travel there at night just in case, that way most of the important people are in bed.
> 
> regarding followers, do you NEED them later in the game? coz i havnt used them once and im hoping i dont need them later, when they will all be like level 1 and probably even more useless.


Fast traveling normally forces a dragon encounter, especially if you've been playing for a long time but haven't advanced too far in the main quest line. If you travel normally, you'll have less random dragon encounters in towns and more of them as they fly through the wilderness.

You do not need followers at any time, except for when you have a quest that forces you to take a specific follower into a place. (And some of those can be refused via dialogue before entering the dungeon without harming the quest; you just tell them to stay here and it's too dangerous, and many times they'll agree and thank you.)

I only play on Master difficulty level and I never found dragons to be particularly challenging unless I was encumbered as a melee character. If you're a melee character, especially a two-handed or dual-wielder, and you're encumbered, a master difficulty dragon fight is brutal.

For me, the most difficult fights in the game were giants, as a melee character, but they are a cake-walk, even at level 15, for a mage with the right perks. For my mage, the toughest encounters were probably groups of multiple Forsworn or groups with more than one two-handed weapon user. (This is when companions, conjured allies, or a certain high-end illusion spell come in handy.)

Dragons were a joke for my mage and archer in almost every scenario.

Oh, and the Thalmar Justicar parties are pretty tough, for almost every character type that I've played, although they were "easiest" for my mage.


----------



## mxthunder

Guys I am having a big problem at the moment. Had to reformat last night so I reinstalled skyrim, but i backed up all my saved games. now when I paste them all back into the saved folder I get an error that "saved game relies on content that is unavailible" and when I load it, the game crashes to desktop!

HELP!!! I have installed the exact same mods (only a few) and I am using the exact same skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs file as before. I dont get it, and I am totally devastated!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Turn shadows to high and disable vsync.


Did it, The most usage i saw was 70%


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I am having a big problem at the moment. Had to reformat last night so I reinstalled skyrim, but i backed up all my saved games. now when I paste them all back into the saved folder I get an error that "saved game relies on content that is unavailible" and when I load it, the game crashes to desktop!
> 
> HELP!!! I have installed the exact same mods (only a few) and I am using the exact same skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs file as before. I dont get it, and I am totally devastated!


I get this message too, when I switch between saves or turn off SkyUI. I haven't noticed any gear or anything else missing. Have you launched the game and checked your inventory?


----------



## bajer29

Doing iPresentInterval=0 in prefs did nothing







and the limiter made my FPS jump to 62FPS with really bad screen tear (vsync was not disabled in prefs when I tested it) HALP!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I am having a big problem at the moment. Had to reformat last night so I reinstalled skyrim, but i backed up all my saved games. now when I paste them all back into the saved folder I get an error that "saved game relies on content that is unavailible" and when I load it, the game crashes to desktop!
> 
> HELP!!! I have installed the exact same mods (only a few) and I am using the exact same skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs file as before. I dont get it, and I am totally devastated!


Are you on the same game patch also? It's at something like 1.4 now, if you reinstalled and it patched to a higher version that could mess with the saves. Otherwise, not sure. You could try to load them up with no mods installed. I remember there was a game save cleaner that would fix them if they had mods, but needed to be cleaned of the mod content. At least I think they had something like that for Morrowind/Oblivion.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Fast traveling normally forces a dragon encounter, especially if you've been playing for a long time but haven't advanced _too_ far in the main quest line. If you travel normally, you'll have less random dragon encounters in towns and more of them as they fly through the wilderness.
> 
> You do not _need_ followers at any time, except for when you have a quest that forces you to take a specific follower into a place. (And some of those can be refused via dialogue before entering the dungeon without harming the quest; you just tell them to stay here and it's too dangerous, and many times they'll agree and thank you.)
> 
> I only play on Master difficulty level and I never found dragons to be particularly challenging _unless I was encumbered as a melee character._ If you're a melee character, especially a two-handed or dual-wielder, and you're encumbered, a master difficulty dragon fight is brutal.
> 
> For me, the most difficult fights in the game were giants, as a melee character, but they are a cake-walk, even at level 15, for a mage with the right perks. For my mage, the toughest encounters were probably groups of multiple Forsworn or groups with more than one two-handed weapon user. (This is when companions, conjured allies, or a certain high-end illusion spell come in handy.)
> 
> Dragons were a joke for my mage and archer in almost every scenario.
> 
> Oh, and the Thalmar Justicar parties are pretty tough, for almost every character type that I've played, although they were "easiest" for my mage.


ah k that would explain it then. doesnt bother tme too much, i love dragon fights. but yeah im a melee character with good archery. havnt tried being a mage yet, will definitely try it soon though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I am having a big problem at the moment. Had to reformat last night so I reinstalled skyrim, but i backed up all my saved games. now when I paste them all back into the saved folder I get an error that "saved game relies on content that is unavailible" and when I load it, the game crashes to desktop!
> HELP!!! I have installed the exact same mods (only a few) and I am using the exact same skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs file as before. I dont get it, and I am totally devastated!


if you have the dovahkiin hideout mod installed, uninstall it then try. same thing happend to me, had exact same game running on my desktop and notebook, tried to copy save file over and it wouldnt launch on my notebook. i uninstalled the dovahkin hideout and it worked fine. even if you have items in there, just try it and see it if works, at least you'll know what the issue is


----------



## mxthunder

Thanks guys. I guess I just dont have the patience. I will just start a new game.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I've never played a vamp but as far as I know you become a vampire by catching that disease, _vampirism_. As long as you're not immune to all disease it should only take one vampire to directly or indirectly make you turn into a vampire


Ah ok, I thought you had to join a cult or something.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Ah ok, I thought you had to join a cult or something.


nah pretty much find a vamp and fight him and let some of his attacks hit, eventually you will contract a disease. i dont think it specifically says "vampirism" its called something, cant remember. but you'll know. basically if you catch some kind of disease during a vampire attack, its that


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Fast traveling normally forces a dragon encounter, especially if you've been playing for a long time but haven't advanced _too_ far in the main quest line. If you travel normally, you'll have less random dragon encounters in towns and more of them as they fly through the wilderness.
> 
> You do not _need_ followers at any time, except for when you have a quest that forces you to take a specific follower into a place. (And some of those can be refused via dialogue before entering the dungeon without harming the quest; you just tell them to stay here and it's too dangerous, and many times they'll agree and thank you.)
> 
> I only play on Master difficulty level and I never found dragons to be particularly challenging _unless I was encumbered as a melee character._ If you're a melee character, especially a two-handed or dual-wielder, and you're encumbered, a master difficulty dragon fight is brutal.
> 
> For me, the most difficult fights in the game were giants, as a melee character, but they are a cake-walk, even at level 15, for a mage with the right perks. For my mage, the toughest encounters were probably groups of multiple Forsworn or groups with more than one two-handed weapon user. (This is when companions, conjured allies, or a certain high-end illusion spell come in handy.)
> 
> Dragons were a joke for my mage and archer in almost every scenario.
> 
> Oh, and the Thalmar Justicar parties are pretty tough, for almost every character type that I've played, although they were "easiest" for my mage.


On Master, at level 55 and 617 daedric armour, I pretty much just use my daedric sword (176 damage and which I enchanted with 32 points of burning) and staff of frost atronach, and they take out giants, draugr deathlords, trolls, bears, tigers, within 2 to 6 swipes. I often have to check if my settings haven't changed to novice.







Gets tougher when there's several deathlords and restless draugrs in front of me, or some of those forsworn leaders can oneshot me sometimes. Dragons are easy now, I mostly use archery from a hiding place with my daedric frost or scorching bows on them once I've distracted them away from me with a frost atronach and/or conjure up a dremora lord. For two handed, I only use a daedric warhammer of burning, which is very deadly. I don't honestly feel I need any other weapons or more enchantments now.


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hm after fighting over 1000 battles and dungeons I decided to test the console out. before all that happened, at Ustengrav Lydia decided to battle the 3 mages and draugrs . I used recycleactor, and resurrect and bam shes back at my breezehome


----------



## davidm71

Anyone get this game to work properly in eyefinity surround multi monitor mode? My in game menus are zoomed out too much..


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone get this game to work properly in eyefinity surround multi monitor mode? My in game menus are zoomed out too much..


You need this extra program to run before launching TESV.exe.
http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en

I use Hayden's method to fix the issue and it works perfectly for me. It doesn't work for 1.4 yet.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone get this game to work properly in eyefinity surround multi monitor mode? My in game menus are zoomed out too much..
> 
> 
> 
> You need this extra program to run before launching TESV.exe.
> http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en
> 
> I use Hayden's method to fix the issue and it works perfectly for me. It doesn't work for 1.4 yet.
Click to expand...

Nemesis 158 asked the same question a bit earlier and I provided him with the same link as above, but some additional information from the optimization guide on geforce.com

I think that doing both may help, as the .ini tweaks move the UI closer to the edges of your screen. *Thanks for posting that it doesn't work yet with TESV 1.4* That's good information to have.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> What is the best way to fix the UI so it isnt HUGE while running skyrim in Eyefinity? (5670x1080)


From this article: http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-tweak-guide

[Interface]
fSafeZoneX=15
fSafeZoneY=15
fSafeZoneXWide=15
fSafeZoneYWide=15

The [Interface] section and variables above must all be added to the bottom of the Skyrim.ini file. These variables control the distance from the edge of the screen at which HUD elements, like the compass and health, magicka and stamina bars, appear. The lower the value assigned, the closer to the edge of the screen the HUD elements, as well as any status messages or location text, will appear. This can make them less intrusive.

That will help the *placement* of the HUD elements. I use that and like that.

I have *not* altered the sizes, as I play on a single monitor, but here's some info from http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en that might help:


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Guys I am having a big problem at the moment. Had to reformat last night so I reinstalled skyrim, but i backed up all my saved games. now when I paste them all back into the saved folder I get an error that "saved game relies on content that is unavailible" and when I load it, the game crashes to desktop!
> HELP!!! I have installed the exact same mods (only a few) and I am using the exact same skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs file as before. I dont get it, and I am totally devastated!


Not sure if you had modified your uGrids previously, but that would be a reason for the crash. The message about something missing is just a mod you didn't put back, but the game should run fine. Sometimes game saves just get corrupted. Good idea to have a backup of them at all times. (I keep mine in their defualt folder, but also in my dropbox)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone get this game to work properly in eyefinity surround multi monitor mode? My in game menus are zoomed out too much..


Most are anxiously awaiting Hayden to make his fix work with the latest version, myself included.


----------



## Lifeshield

I've put my latest ENB configuration up on the Nexus (my first Nexus upload, hurrah!). Anyone interested in checking it out the link's in my sig. If you like it please support me and leave an endorsement.









Make sure to read the main page for information on editing the configuration if you don't like the sunglare or film grain effects. If you have any feedback please leave it in a constructive manner in the comments section.

Thanks, and enjoy.


----------



## Infinite Jest

What kind of performance hit can I expect using the STEP mod with my sig rig?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> What kind of performance hit can I expect using the STEP mod with my sig rig?


Shouldn't be too hard. It's very much playable for me with STEP 2.0 over Bethesdas high resolution texture pack while running a ENB + FXAA (my FPS is between 45-60FPS with Vsync on). I would have thought if you was running what mods I was you'd be hitting 60FPS minimum easily with that rig. So STEP 2.0 alone should be a walk in the park.


----------



## cruisx

Hey guys quick Q, how do i tell if the HD pack and 2K texture packs have been installed correctly? I havent played the game in about 3 weeks and yesterday I installed the dlc fix+texturepack+2k pack, i cant really tell if anything changed....another reason It didnt really hit my performance? I still get 60fps with my [email protected]


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hey guys quick Q, how do i tell if the HD pack and 2K texture packs have been installed correctly? I havent played the game in about 3 weeks and yesterday I installed the dlc fix+texturepack+2k pack, i cant really tell if anything changed....another reason It didnt really hit my performance? I still get 60fps with my [email protected]


Launcher -> Data Files -> Tick dem files!


----------



## cruisx

yup iv ticked all the hdtexture files. still no performance hit...maybe i can post some screens.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> yup iv ticked all the hdtexture files. still no performance hit...maybe i can post some screens.


From what I've seen in this thread the official texture pack and the LAA patch don't really impact video card performance too much.


----------



## tietherope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Shouldn't be too hard. It's very much playable for me with STEP 2.0 over Bethesdas high resolution texture pack while running a ENB + FXAA (my FPS is between 45-60FPS with Vsync on). I would have thought if you was running what mods I was you'd be hitting 60FPS minimum easily with that rig. So STEP 2.0 alone should be a walk in the park.


What are your other settings? Specifically did you change the shadow details, tree shadows, and Ugrids in the ini files?

The other day your ENB was knocking me down to 30 FPS, but I've altered those values above. My system is a little bit more powerful, so I'm curious where the difference in FPS comes from.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tietherope*
> 
> What are your other settings? Specifically did you change the shadow details, tree shadows, and Ugrids in the ini files?
> The other day your ENB was knocking me down to 30 FPS, but I've altered those values above. My system is a little bit more powerful, so I'm curious where the difference in FPS comes from.


I'm running Ultra with Anti Aliasing off, FXAA on and Shadows set to high. Tree and land shadows enabled and increased grass and tree distance, via the ini.


----------



## tietherope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I'm running Ultra with Anti Aliasing off, FXAA on and Shadows set to high. Tree and land shadows enabled and increased grass and tree distance, via the ini.


Thanks!

I'll match that tonight and see what FPS I get.


----------



## majin662

Skyboost 5 test optimizations are up. READ THE FORUM so you know what to expect should something not work. This is his early release of SKYBOOST 5. Enjoy

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1338015-skyboost-topic-9/page__st__150

http://www.mediafire.com/?6begh39puqd0u12


----------



## Lifeshield

Can't believe that guy is still managing to squeeze more out of Skyrim.

Shame on Bethesda.


----------



## HobieCat

Any recommended mods? Or should I play through once first with the vanilla Skyrim, then play through again with it modded?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Any recommended mods? Or should I play through once first with the vanilla Skyrim, then play through again with it modded?


Get some mods first, might as well make it even more enjoyable from the start! Pretty it up a bit, I was a bit sad when I first saw it, textures were just awful. The game as a whole looks pretty good, but if you look closely at stuff just









You might start a character explore a bit to see what it looks like vanilla, then add on some mods to make it look better, so you can compare


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Any recommended mods? Or should I play through once first with the vanilla Skyrim, then play through again with it modded?


I had 30 mods installed before i even played the game for the first time ever lol. Get some mods!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Any recommended mods? Or should I play through once first with the vanilla Skyrim, then play through again with it modded?


Hobie, you seem to have your game up and running. Was it a save point issue or did you work some other magick?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Any recommended mods? Or should I play through once first with the vanilla Skyrim, then play through again with it modded?


A good place to start is *S.T.E.P v2.0* (Skyrim Total Enhancement Project).

It's a community driven guide with reccommended mods and installation tips.

It's very much worth checking out.

Also give my ENB configuration a try (link in sig).


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> A good place to start is *S.T.E.P v2.0* (Skyrim Total Enhancement Project).
> 
> It's a community driven guide with reccommended mods and installation tips.
> 
> It's very much worth checking out.


Absolutely this. Just went through about halfway in the walkthrough and I already have much better rates and it's a lot more smooth and nice looking.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Any recommended mods? Or should I play through once first with the vanilla Skyrim, then play through again with it modded?


I'll add my







I guess -

Speaking from oblivion experience I would say get some utilitarian mods like something to improve the stupid inventory screen, just basic stuff that will make your life easier. Play through the game (either through to the end or just for long time) before trying the more over-hall type stuff.

Maybe it was just me but when I was going through this with oblivion I found I was spending more time trying to deal with which mods to get and resolving conflicts then I was actually _playing_ the game.

So if you play it a while you start to develop a list of annoyances and eventually when you see that open-cities or battle grounds or whatever mod you'll be able to form an opinion about whether it's something you need instead of blindly grabbing mods you may or may not need and/or want. Also some mods make changes to saves so there's no going back/you must start a new character...

Anyway that's just me, for what it's worth, ymmv


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I had 30 mods installed before i even played the game for the first time ever lol. Get some mods!


that's just cos you're weird!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Any recommended mods? Or should I play through once first with the vanilla Skyrim, then play through again with it modded?


I'd start with

SkyUI
Skyrim HD
Serious HD Retexture landscape
Vurts Flora overhaul
Lush Trees & Lush grass
High Quality food ingredients
Better gold
Ceramic Style potions/poisons
Enhanced Horse Skins
HD natural insects
Nicer snowflakes
High res roadsigns
Improved NPC clothing
No more blocky faces
nordic ruins object retexture
Quality world map
Real ice

I'd go on but I think that's enough


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hobie, you seem to have your game up and running. Was it a save point issue or did you work some other magick?


It turns out that the HD Texture pack has problems with some people's 32bit OS's, and mine happened to be one of them. A few other people were experiencing the same crash as me at the exact same point in the game. Once the HD Texture pack was disabled the game worked like a charm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> A good place to start is *S.T.E.P v2.0* (Skyrim Total Enhancement Project).
> 
> It's a community driven guide with reccommended mods and installation tips.
> 
> It's very much worth checking out.
> 
> Also give my ENB configuration a try (link in sig).


 Quote:



> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I'll add my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess -
> Speaking from oblivion experience I would say get some utilitarian mods like something to improve the stupid inventory screen, just basic stuff that will make your life easier. Play through the game (either through to the end or just for long time) before trying the more over-hall type stuff.
> Maybe it was just me but when I was going through this with oblivion I found I was spending more time trying to deal with which mods to get and resolving conflicts then I was actually _playing_ the game.
> So if you play it a while you start to develop a list of annoyances and eventually when you see that open-cities or battle grounds or whatever mod you'll be able to form an opinion about whether it's something you need instead of blindly grabbing mods you may or may not need and/or want. Also some mods make changes to saves so there's no going back/you must start a new character...
> Anyway that's just me, for what it's worth, ymmv


 Quote:



> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I'd start with
> SkyUI
> Skyrim HD
> Serious HD Retexture landscape
> Vurts Flora overhaul
> Lush Trees & Lush grass
> High Quality food ingredients
> Better gold
> Ceramic Style potions/poisons
> Enhanced Horse Skins
> HD natural insects
> Nicer snowflakes
> High res roadsigns
> Improved NPC clothing
> No more blocky faces
> nordic ruins object retexture
> Quality world map
> Real ice
> I'd go on but I think that's enough


Thanks guys! So far I grabbed SkyUI, Deadly Dragons, and Dovahkiin Retreat & Hideout, but I'll definitely try out all of those texture ones listed above.

+ REP to all


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> that's just cos you're weird!


More like, i had nothing to do whilst it Downloaded on a 2 meg connection lol.


----------



## Empr1ze

What's the best FOV for a 1920x1080 monitor? I'm currently using 82.5, but in CS:S, the default is 90 and never gives me any headache without making it look like a fish-eye view.


----------



## Lifeshield

I just use the default FOV personally.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Damn! There are a truckload of recommended mods, fixes, and tweaks in the S.T.E.P. guide. I think I'll stick to the core for now, if I can make it through all of them.









EDIT: I'm adding the first mod files (HQ shields) to the skyrim directory but I'm a bit confused about where to put it. According to the readme, I should put the files in Data folder (from the .zip file) into the "Skyrim directory"., but of course the default data folder already exists in the skyrim directory, so should I add the files in the .zip (the folders/files within the data folder in the .zip) to the preexisting data folder n the directory or just add those folders/files to the directory itself (not in the data folder)?

EDIT2: Do all graphical mod files/folder get added to the skyrim/Data folder or just in the /skyrim directory?

EDIT3: Don't make fun







... but please answer edit2!


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone done the thieves guild missions?
If so, have you had no problem joining other factions as well?


----------



## Thedark1337

I have joined everything with no difficulty. However the last quest for the thieves guild is super bugged.

EDIT: To the person above you, yes almost all mods are in the Skyrim/DATA folder. if the mod already has a data folder merge it with the preexisting one


----------



## Roman5

Is it just me, or did anyone else wonder why, in the main quest,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



so many great heros are found when entering Shor's Hall in Sovngarde, except the greatest of them all, Tiber Septim,.. Talos himself? He's not there. You'd think he would be, right?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone done the thieves guild missions?
> If so, have you had no problem joining other factions as well?


No problem here, joined and completed companions, thieves guild, stormcloaks, nightingales, and dark bros in the hood yo.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> No problem here, joined and completed companions, thieves guild, stormcloaks, nightingales, and dark bros in the hood yo.


I would have joined the Dark Brotherhood but...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I wiped them out instead. That was a satisfying mission


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> I have joined everything with no difficulty. However the last quest for the thieves guild is super bugged.
> 
> EDIT: To the person above you, yes almost all mods are in the Skyrim/DATA folder. if the mod already has a data folder merge it with the preexisting one


Thanks and +REP.


----------



## Viski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> What's the best FOV for a 1920x1080 monitor? I'm currently using 82.5, but in CS:S, the default is 90 and never gives me any headache without making it look like a fish-eye view.


I use 75. Bigger than that seems too "fish-eyed" to me.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> I use 75. Bigger than that seems too "fish-eyed" to me.


It depends on the person. For me, FOV 90 is perfect. Anything larger and the edges of the screen are too skewed.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I use 85, no fish eye as far as I can tell :l


----------



## Roman5

Can someone advise me please on the difficulty settings in the SkyrimPrefs ini files. I've started to wonder if my gameplay setting of 'Master' difficulty is actually at master difficulty or not, even though it says so. Or whether it could be glitched or if there's conflicting instructions in the ini files. Because combat seems too easy. It might well be because of my level and weapons damage of course, but I need to check.

There's two SkyrimPrefs.ini files, one in my root folder which says iDifficulty=2, and the other in my my games/Skyrim, which says iDifficulty=4. Is that how it should be?

edit: since posting this, I found this, so I guess it's all as should be then?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Damn! There are a truckload of recommended mods, fixes, and tweaks in the S.T.E.P. guide. I think I'll stick to the core for now, if I can make it through all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm adding the first mod files (HQ shields) to the skyrim directory but I'm a bit confused about where to put it. According to the readme, I should put the files in Data folder (from the .zip file) into the "Skyrim directory"., but of course the default data folder already exists in the skyrim directory, so should I add the files in the .zip (the folders/files within the data folder in the .zip) to the preexisting data folder n the directory or just add those folders/files to the directory itself (not in the data folder)?
> EDIT2: Do all graphical mod files/folder get added to the skyrim/Data folder or just in the /skyrim directory?
> EDIT3: Don't make fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but please answer edit2!


For the most part mods will go into your Skyrim/Data folder and be split amongst the texture, meshes, interface, scripts, strings folders. also for the most part this is automatic when you transfer them there as long as you know how to do that. (unrar, extract texture folder xxx to skyrim/data. not unrar, extract data folder containing texture folder xx to skyrim/data.)

Some mods..or ...more over game enhances (skyboost,script dragon,skse) will go to your skyrim directory (same folder as the exe)

Honestly it seems daunting at first, but its not. It is simply drag and drop for the most part. Only time it can get complicated installing manually is when a mod has been designed to be installed via an installer because of custimization options, etc, but if you are following STEP, he even explains which ones need to be installed using that method.

Here's my 2 pennies though for ANYONE considering modding Skyrim, especially those following STEP. Don't just install 150 mods because a list tells you to. Stop and ask yourself how YOU wanna play. What I mean is why on earth is a 2 handed berserker warrior downloading 20 different MAGIC mods??? Its needlessly eating up your HDD,VRAM,RAM, etc. Fixes I understand regardless of play style because they help stability. Just stop and ask yourself some questions as you mod. "Do I even use this when I play?? How many times have I ACTUALLY run across,used,needed item X??? So do I NEED to have it at 4096 resolution because a list told me to install it?? Get what I'm saying?

If ya need anymore help modding skyrim feel free to ask, because honestly MODDING SKYRIM is the REAL game, playing skyrim, well thats just silly


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Here's my 2 pennies though for ANYONE considering modding Skyrim, especially those following STEP. Don't just install 150 mods because a list tells you to. Stop and ask yourself how YOU wanna play. What I mean is why on earth is a 2 handed berserker warrior downloading 20 different MAGIC mods??? Its needlessly eating up your HDD,VRAM,RAM, etc. Fixes I understand regardless of play style because they help stability. Just stop and ask yourself some questions as you mod. "Do I even use this when I play?? How many times have I ACTUALLY run across,used,needed item X??? So do I NEED to have it at 4096 resolution because a list told me to install it?? Get what I'm saying?


I agree, just use it as a guide and add the things you want from it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> I use 75. Bigger than that seems too "fish-eyed" to me.


I just use default because fov 90 is horrid for me.


----------



## Viski

Oh wait. Is 75 the default? I remember using something bigger than the default... maybe it was 85? It's been some time since I last played


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> What's the best FOV for a 1920x1080 monitor? I'm currently using 82.5, but in CS:S, the default is 90 and never gives me any headache without making it look like a fish-eye view.
> 
> 
> 
> I use 75. Bigger than that seems too "fish-eyed" to me.
Click to expand...

I use 90.


----------



## BradleyW

Well 90 is alright on my 47" because i don't notice the peripheral vision technique as seen on FOV 90, however why use a synthetic peripheral vision when we have our own?


----------



## Roman5

http://kotaku.com/5885983/bethesda-skyrim-dlc-will-feel-more-like-expansion-packs/

*Bethesda: Skyrim DLC Will Feel More Like Expansion Packs*

_"For Fallout 3 we did five DLCs," Howard told me during an interview last week at the DICE Summit. "That was a very aggressive path for us. Our plan now is to take more time, to have more meat on them [for Skyrim]. They'll feel closer to an expansion pack."

"It looks like a ton of stuff that could ship right now," he admitted, "but it's in a sizzle video. It's, you know, it's not bug-tested, polished, balanced." He thinks it shows off the creativity of his team and says that some of it is being worked on, but don't take that as the blueprint for the expansions.

Of course, he couldn't resist teasing more: "That wasn't all of it. It's probably 60% of it. The other 40% doesn't show as well in a video or we didn't have good footage."_


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5885983/bethesda-skyrim-dlc-will-feel-more-like-expansion-packs/
> *Bethesda: Skyrim DLC Will Feel More Like Expansion Packs*
> _"For Fallout 3 we did five DLCs," Howard told me during an interview last week at the DICE Summit. "That was a very aggressive path for us. Our plan now is to take more time, to have more meat on them [for Skyrim]. They'll feel closer to an expansion pack."
> "It looks like a ton of stuff that could ship right now," he admitted, "but it's in a sizzle video. It's, you know, it's not bug-tested, polished, balanced." He thinks it shows off the creativity of his team and says that some of it is being worked on, but don't take that as the blueprint for the expansions.
> Of course, he couldn't resist teasing more: "That wasn't all of it. It's probably 60% of it. The other 40% doesn't show as well in a video or we didn't have good footage."_


Right... considering how buggy, unpolished, unbalanced, and obviously NOT tested the game first was on release, Bethesda should have no inhibition shipping it now.







I will decide how I feel about this AFTER i see the pricing for the DLC.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Here's my 2 pennies though for ANYONE considering modding Skyrim, especially those following STEP. Don't just install 150 mods because a list tells you to. Stop and ask yourself how YOU wanna play. What I mean is why on earth is a 2 handed berserker warrior downloading 20 different MAGIC mods??? Its needlessly eating up your HDD,VRAM,RAM, etc. Fixes I understand regardless of play style because they help stability. Just stop and ask yourself some questions as you mod. "Do I even use this when I play?? How many times have I ACTUALLY run across,used,needed item X??? So do I NEED to have it at 4096 resolution because a list told me to install it?? Get what I'm saying?
> 
> If ya need anymore help modding skyrim feel free to ask, because honestly MODDING SKYRIM is the REAL game, playing skyrim, well thats just silly


Yes indeed, I have one other bit of advice, which may not apply so much today but in non-steam games, I tend to backup the entire game to a "vanilla" folder before I start modding, that way if anything goes bonkers I can just start with the fresh files. May not apply to this game or steam games in general since you can just redownload it, or I suppose use the steam backup feature.

I spent a few hours putting together parts of several armor texture mods, I used the bulk of one pack, then select few from another, and then a hd shield pack from another. All combined I get some excellent looking armors that I would actually use, plus the rest of them that I will likely never use look great for all the npc's









Sadly can't do much more in the way of texture modding till I upgrade gpu haha, maxing vram most of the time now as it is..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5885983/bethesda-skyrim-dlc-will-feel-more-like-expansion-packs/
> *Bethesda: Skyrim DLC Will Feel More Like Expansion Packs*
> _"For Fallout 3 we did five DLCs," Howard told me during an interview last week at the DICE Summit. "That was a very aggressive path for us. Our plan now is to take more time, to have more meat on them [for Skyrim]. They'll feel closer to an expansion pack."
> "It looks like a ton of stuff that could ship right now," he admitted, "but it's in a sizzle video. It's, you know, it's not bug-tested, polished, balanced." He thinks it shows off the creativity of his team and says that some of it is being worked on, but don't take that as the blueprint for the expansions.
> Of course, he couldn't resist teasing more: "That wasn't all of it. It's probably 60% of it. The other 40% doesn't show as well in a video or we didn't have good footage."_
> 
> 
> 
> Right... considering how buggy, unpolished, unbalanced, and obviously NOT tested the game first was on release, Bethesda should have no inhibition shipping it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will decide how I feel about this AFTER i see the pricing for the DLC.
Click to expand...

Meh I dunno, I never really jumped onto the Fallout series (will eventually), so I'm not sure how modders reacted to the DLC. Really just about anything Bethesda puts out can be done by modders, maybe even better. The new storylines/areas are what Bethesda has brought to the table before and modders don't typically do those (in as large a scale), but other enhancements, well, there are usually an alternative to DLC provided by the community.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yes indeed, I have one other bit of advice, which may not apply so much today but in non-steam games, I tend to backup the entire game to a "vanilla" folder before I start modding, that way if anything goes bonkers I can just start with the fresh files. May not apply to this game or steam games in general since you can just redownload it, or I suppose use the steam backup feature.


I do this aswell.

What I also do is keep all the mod zip files I've downloaded from STEP (because I install manually mostly) in a folder on my 2tb External HD to save me from redownloading them if anything goes stupid.


----------



## Aeru

Hey guys

How much VRAM do I need for TES Skyrim with mods on highest settings at 1920x1080?
I know it comes down to the mods but I heard some people say 1.5GB VRAM isn't enough for Skyrim with mods.

I already got an i5 2500 and now I need to decide if it's worth to get a 3GB VRAM card. I'm currently deciding between 2nd hand GTX 580 1.5GB ($300), 2nd hand GTX 580 3GB (around $420) or a HD 7950.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru*
> 
> Hey guys
> How much VRAM do I need for TES Skyrim with mods on highest settings at 1920x1080?
> I know it comes down to the mods but I heard some people say 1.5GB VRAM isn't enough for Skyrim with mods.
> I already got an i5 2500 and now I need to decide if it's worth to get a 3GB VRAM card. I'm currently deciding between 2nd hand GTX 580 1.5GB ($300), 2nd hand GTX 580 3GB (around $420) or a HD 7950.


with any mods installed on my 2 5870s i got a bunch of stuttering.
with my 7970 its smooth as butter


----------



## majin662

that 580 with 3Gb would be a beast for mods @ 1920x1080. i have the 560 ti 448's in sli and i easily fill up the 1280mb of Vram on them if I do all FULL 4096 mods etc. This game could push you above 2Gb I imagine in the next few months. I'd honestly say the 3Gb 580. give you plenty of vram and gpu power to go full detail on most mods. (even if it's not needed)


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru*
> 
> Hey guys
> How much VRAM do I need for TES Skyrim with mods on highest settings at 1920x1080?
> I know it comes down to the mods but I heard some people say 1.5GB VRAM isn't enough for Skyrim with mods.
> I already got an i5 2500 and now I need to decide if it's worth to get a 3GB VRAM card. I'm currently deciding between 2nd hand GTX 580 1.5GB ($300), 2nd hand GTX 580 3GB (around $420) or a HD 7950.


I have all the most popular texture mods and mine uses all 2GB of my VRAM.....not sure vanilla though.

Edit: I do not experience stutter though..it uses all 2GB but it doesn't "need" it....just uses it cause its there!

I would say get the 7950 if you can afford it


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeru*
> 
> Hey guys
> How much VRAM do I need for TES Skyrim with mods on highest settings at 1920x1080?
> I know it comes down to the mods but I heard some people say 1.5GB VRAM isn't enough for Skyrim with mods.
> I already got an i5 2500 and now I need to decide if it's worth to get a 3GB VRAM card. I'm currently deciding between 2nd hand GTX 580 1.5GB ($300), 2nd hand GTX 580 3GB (around $420) or a HD 7950.


On my 7970, I have seen 2050mb of Vram used with all STEP mods added. I would go for a 7970 3gb over a 580 3gb just because they are the same price and the 7970 is faster by a good margin (20-25%), but a 580 is a great choice if you are an Nvidia only guy.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> On my 7970, I have seen 2050mb of Vram used with all STEP mods added. I would go for a 7970 3gb over a 580 3gb just because they are the same price and the 7970 is faster by a good margin (20-25%), but a 580 is a great choice if you are an Nvidia only guy.


You missed his cost quotes. GTX 580 3GB @ $420 is a at least a 100 cheaper than the 7970.

My votes for the 3GB 580.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> On my 7970, I have seen 2050mb of Vram used with all STEP mods added. I would go for a 7970 3gb over a 580 3gb just because they are the same price and the 7970 is faster by a good margin (20-25%), but a 580 is a great choice if you are an Nvidia only guy.


I will never understand why some people are AMD or Nvidia only. I've had both and like them both. I do prefer AMD but i'm no fanboy.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I will never understand why some people are AMD or Nvidia only.


Because I own an AMD CrossFireX motherboard and can't afford to replace my entire rig.









Better to make the most out of what you have already got. CrossFireX HD6870's here I come.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Because I own an AMD CrossFireX motherboard and can't afford to replace my entire rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to make the most out of what you have already got. CrossFireX HD6870's here I come.


Get 2 of the X2 versions. That is 4 6870's lol.

I loved my 6970's and 5870 and 5850 CF and X1950 Pro!


----------



## Roman5

I have a question :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After beating alduin in sovngarde, if you run back to shor's hall, it's then locked (previously unlocked of course so you can meet with the 3 heroes that assist you), and says 'you need a key to unlock these doors' or words to that effect. Normally in any location where it says that, it usually means there's a key to find somewhere. So I was wondering, anyone here had a return quest to sovngarde or is that absolutely it after alduin's dead?


I somehow doubt it though, and I've effectively completed the whole game bar finding a few barenziah stones, grapes, and 4 masks. I have no quest markers now, for the first time ever, no leads, lol. How will I go about finding the remaining masks and barenziah stones, is it just a case of wandering and searching out random remaining undiscovered caves, forts and barrows in the hope of finding these items, short of using wiki?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I have a question :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After beating alduin in sovngarde, if you run back to shor's hall, it's then locked (previously unlocked of course so you can meet with the 3 heroes that assist you), and says 'you need a key to unlock these doors' or words to that effect. Normally in any location where it says that, it usually means there's a key to find somewhere. So I was wondering, anyone here had a return quest to sovngarde or is that absolutely it after alduin's dead?
> 
> 
> I somehow doubt it though, and I've effectively completed the whole game bar finding a few barenziah stones, grapes, and 4 masks. I have no quest markers now, for the first time ever, no leads, lol. How will I go about finding the remaining masks and barenziah stones, is it just a case of wandering and searching out random remaining undiscovered caves, forts and barrows in the hope of finding these items, short of using wiki?


A locked door requiring a key does not necessarily mean that there actually exists a key for the door. I believe that is also the flag to make a door unpickable. Every time I have seen a door require a key, I did not have the option to pick it. That being said, the unlock console should unlock it for you.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10145

i have lost my faith in humanity facepalm


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10145
> i have lost my faith in humanity facepalm


Heh, that sounds about right for that site. Some serious weirdos around those parts. I've come to the conclusion that most of the weird/anime/nude stuff comes from Japan and other foreign countries (not NA). Hardly any of the strange modders speak English.


----------



## lonesushi

hey everyone, i just bought skyrim a couple of days ago and i'm on the quest that takes you to bleaks fall barrow. now i've played through this part of the game many times before, so i knew what to do. however, some wierd things have happened, let me tell you:

1. when i went into the riverwood trader for the first time, the 2 people werent arguing, and i didnt have the option to start the golden claw quest.
2. when i finally got the golden claw quest, it was because i talked to the jarl of whiterun's wizard and i got it when i was at bleak falls barrow automatically.
3. however, when i made my way to the part of the giant spider where alvor(?) is strung up, i killed the spider, and alvor was already dead. i checked his body, no golden claw.
4. i look online and see that this happened before, so i use the player.additem 000999e7 1 to get the golden claw
5. i get to the golden claw door, enter in the combo on the claw ( bear, dragonfly, owl) but the door still wont open, it says "it won't activate without the golden claw".

the golden claw is in my inventory!! any ideas on how to fix this bug =[....... i'm so mad at bethesda right now...first new vegas...and now this..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Get 2 of the X2 versions. That is 4 6870's lol.


I don't think my CPU would handle it, lol.

Plus I own one already. I'll stick with just buying another.


----------



## mironccr345

Hey guys, I got Skyrim for Valentines Day and the game looks great in surround, but the menus are zoomed in/stretched? Is any one else having this problem? Is there a fix for this or in the works?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Hey guys, I got Skyrim for Valentines Day and the game looks great in surround, but the menus are zoomed in/stretched? Is any one else having this problem? Is there a fix for this or in the works?


I was using Hayden's until Skyrim updated to 1.4 and it's not supported anymore. I tried the other fix, but Hayden's truly is the best and easiest, so I'm hoping he will update it soon.

Eyefinity/Surround fix


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Hey guys, I got Skyrim for Valentines Day and the game looks great in surround, but the menus are zoomed in/stretched? Is any one else having this problem? Is there a fix for this or in the works?


The game is not properly configured (being very generous here) for multi-monitor users. There are mods to help fix this, but you will have to turn off auto-updates to keep using them.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The game is not properly configured (being very generous here) for multi-monitor users. There are mods to help fix this, but you will have to turn off auto-updates to keep using them.


Luckily word has it on WSGF that Hayden's updated fix is 60% complete. Let's hope this means a fix within the next few days!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Luckily word has it on WSGF that Hayden's updated fix is 60% complete. Let's hope this means a fix within the next few days!


Such a shame that they dropped the ball on multimonitor support for this is such a gorgeous looking game. The mods for me don't support the latest 1.4 patch that steam installled automatically so I'll have to play on a single screen for now I guess. I sent the catalyst crew feedback on this on. I suggest everyone do the same. Heres the link:

http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D27E29B0E3

Thanks.


----------



## mrsmiles

so arvel the swift is dead on the ground with no claw, if i complete the quest through the console will anything be broken? will achievements be broken in anyway?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> so arvel the swift is dead on the ground with no claw, if i complete the quest through the console will anything be broken? will achievements be broken in anyway?


You could always resurrect him and try talking to him.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone know how i get this armor?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4391
Thank you.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5885983/bethesda-skyrim-dlc-will-feel-more-like-expansion-packs/
> *Bethesda: Skyrim DLC Will Feel More Like Expansion Packs*
> _"For Fallout 3 we did five DLCs," Howard told me during an interview last week at the DICE Summit. "That was a very aggressive path for us. Our plan now is to take more time, to have more meat on them [for Skyrim]. They'll feel closer to an expansion pack."
> "It looks like a ton of stuff that could ship right now," he admitted, "but it's in a sizzle video. It's, you know, it's not bug-tested, polished, balanced." He thinks it shows off the creativity of his team and says that some of it is being worked on, but don't take that as the blueprint for the expansions.
> Of course, he couldn't resist teasing more: "That wasn't all of it. It's probably 60% of it. The other 40% doesn't show as well in a video or we didn't have good footage."_


Sounds like they are actually going to implement some/all of the stuff from that Mod Jam video that was posted a few weeks ago.

Dragon mounts anyone?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> So I was wondering, anyone here had a return quest to sovngarde or is that absolutely it after alduin's dead? [/spoiler]I somehow doubt it though, and I've effectively completed the whole game bar finding a few barenziah stones, grapes, and 4 masks. I have no quest markers now, for the first time ever, no leads, lol. How will I go about finding the remaining masks and barenziah stones, is it just a case of wandering and searching out random remaining undiscovered caves, forts and barrows in the hope of finding these items, short of using wiki?


There is a mod on steamworks that places quest markers for the stones of barenziah, its very helpful. Regarding the masks, id use a wiki to find out where they should be.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You could always resurrect him and try talking to him.


tried that at first but couldn't get him to talk to me, anyways i managed to solve this without having the quest hanging in the journal, there's no issue now and i got the reward as normal.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> There is a mod on steamworks that places quest markers for the stones of barenziah, its very helpful. Regarding the masks, id use a wiki to find out where they should be.


I might try that mod, I have 9 out of 24 stones still to find. But I understand some of the purchased houses contain some and I've got 5 houses to buy. I never had any use in buying any before this.
I've now got 6 out of the 8 dragon priest masks. I've been told shouting in towns gets couriers to give me letters which can lead to word wall locations and dragon priests. This worked once (I used the whirlwind sprint so not to hurt anyone) where I shouted at dragons bridge, and when I then went to solitude, got stopped by a courier and given a letter for a location where I got a mask. But further shouts haven't forced any more couriers to me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Some mod I installed while setting up STEP, not sure which one, put something called TRAINER attached to my number pad. I had no idea what I was doing, so I hit 1 thru 9 in a hurry to see what would happen. All of a sudden messages started rolling down my screen putting me in god mode, level 101, all Shouts filled in, full set of Daedric armor and weapons, etc... It activated some achievements too. I reloaded the last save, because I didn't want to play that way. Unfortunately, the achievements stuck. Now i feel bad, like I cheated on purpose or something









Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> There is a mod on steamworks that places quest markers for the stones of barenziah, its very helpful. Regarding the masks, id use a wiki to find out where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> I might try that mod, I have 9 out of 24 stones still to find. But I understand some of the purchased houses contain some and I've got 5 houses to buy. I never had any use in buying any before this.
> I've now got 6 out of the 8 dragon priest masks. I've been told shouting in towns gets couriers to give me letters which can lead to word wall locations and dragon priests. This worked once (I used the whirlwind sprint so not to hurt anyone) where I shouted at dragons bridge, and when I then went to solitude, got stopped by a courier and given a letter for a location where I got a mask. But further shouts haven't forced any more couriers to me.
Click to expand...

The easy way is google. The fun way is 300+ hours of game exploration.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



At least one of those mysterious gems (stones of barenziah) can only be found at a specific time during a quest. If you miss that window of opportunity, you do not complete the quest. Some must be stolen from people's homes, like Jarl Elisif the Fair's quarters, and some are only found in your own purchased homes after upgrades. Google will tell you where and how. The masks are on the dragon priests, and each mask bears the name of its owner. There's a last mask, which does some special stuff in the Labyrinth to time-travel to get all of the masks on the pedestal and get some treasure. Again, google will tell you where.

Honestly though, I felt like googling for these answers was cheating. I found all of the masks without using any websites. And since I wasn't doing the thieves' guild quests, I never got the quest for the crown of barenziah restoration, but I still found 20 or 21 of the unusual gems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Sigh... all these mods that my new character cannot craft yet, because she is not high enough level to craft them! What use is a Dwarven Sphere when my light armor smithing does not take me along that route? Grr! Oh yeah, merchant prices for mod armor are RIPOFFS!


----------



## Roman5

I'm sure many of you already know this, but in case not, I decided to further explore throat of the world and climb to the top of the highest peak. I made a neat litlle discovery.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure many of you already know this, but in case not, I decided to further explore throat of the world and climb to the top of the highest peak. I made a neat litlle discovery.
Click to expand...

And yup, it's an "Easter Egg" reference to Notch from Minecraft, as you do all of your mining in Minecraft with a Pickaxe. It's been out for a while.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The easy way is google. The fun way is 300+ hours of game exploration.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of those mysterious gems (stones of barenziah) can only be found at a specific time during a quest. If you miss that window of opportunity, you do not complete the quest. Some must be stolen from people's homes, like Jarl Elisif the Fair's quarters, and some are only found in your own purchased homes after upgrades. Google will tell you where and how. The masks are on the dragon priests, and each mask bears the name of its owner. There's a last mask, which does some special stuff in the Labyrinth to time-travel to get all of the masks on the pedestal and get some treasure. Again, google will tell you where.
> 
> Honestly though, I felt like googling for these answers was cheating. I found all of the masks without using any websites. And since I wasn't doing the thieves' guild quests, I never got the quest for the crown of barenziah restoration, but I still found 20 or 21 of the unusual gems.


Ah thanks. Might not bother to pursue the stones then if I've possibly already missed my opportunity on one of them. Yeah, I won't google the masks, I'm only 2 away from completing those.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The easy way is google. The fun way is 300+ hours of game exploration.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of those mysterious gems (stones of barenziah) can only be found at a specific time during a quest. If you miss that window of opportunity, you do not complete the quest. Some must be stolen from people's homes, like Jarl Elisif the Fair's quarters, and some are only found in your own purchased homes after upgrades. Google will tell you where and how. The masks are on the dragon priests, and each mask bears the name of its owner. There's a last mask, which does some special stuff in the Labyrinth to time-travel to get all of the masks on the pedestal and get some treasure. Again, google will tell you where.
> 
> Honestly though, I felt like googling for these answers was cheating. I found all of the masks without using any websites. And since I wasn't doing the thieves' guild quests, I never got the quest for the crown of barenziah restoration, but I still found 20 or 21 of the unusual gems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thanks. Might not bother to pursue the stones then if I've possibly already missed my opportunity on one of them. Yeah, I won't google the masks, I'm only 2 away from completing those.
Click to expand...

You may, or may not have, if you look up the quest on the uesp or other skyrim wiki sites. Of course, if you've already missed one and you're going to "cheat" for the locations of the other, you could just use the console client to give yourself the one that you're missing or to manually set the amount collected to the necessary amount to complete the quest. And thus we slide down the slippery slope of the "mild" cheat.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> *You may, or may not have, if you look up the quest on the uesp or other skyrim wiki sites*. Of course, if you've already missed one and you're going to "cheat" for the locations of the other, you could just use the console client to _give_ yourself the one that you're missing or to manually set the amount collected to the necessary amount to complete the quest. And thus we slide down the slippery slope of the "mild" cheat.


Heh, I'll try and avoid cheating just as long as I know I can still collect them all. As far as the quests, wiki says:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Finding the Gems
You must complete some other tasks before you have access to all locations listed below:
Begin the Dark Brotherhood questline or by starting the Destroy the Dark Brotherhood! quest.
Progress the Main Quest far enough to gain access to the Thalmor Embassy.
Purchase or gain access to Proudspire Manor in Solitude



I've completed all of those, and for that last one, I've been offered it already but it's been sitting in my journal under miscellaneous waiting to be executed. Is that the one or is there some other quest you're referring to?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> *You may, or may not have, if you look up the quest on the uesp or other skyrim wiki sites*. Of course, if you've already missed one and you're going to "cheat" for the locations of the other, you could just use the console client to _give_ yourself the one that you're missing or to manually set the amount collected to the necessary amount to complete the quest. And thus we slide down the slippery slope of the "mild" cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, I'll try and avoid cheating just as long as I know I can still collect them all. As far as the quests, wiki says:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finding the Gems
> You must complete some other tasks before you have access to all locations listed below:
> Begin the Dark Brotherhood questline or by starting the Destroy the Dark Brotherhood! quest.
> Progress the Main Quest far enough to gain access to the Thalmor Embassy.
> Purchase or gain access to Proudspire Manor in Solitude
> 
> 
> 
> I've completed all of those, and for that last one, I've been offered it already but it's been sitting in my journal under miscellaneous waiting to be executed. Is that the one or is there some other quest you're referring to?
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EDIT: I'm adding spaces here so that the spoiler words aren't visibile in topic view.

One of the gems is in the Thalmor Embassy. Another gem is inside of the Dark Brotherhood sanctuary. You will most likely have lost access to the embassy f you've completed it, thus you will be one gem short if you didn't loot the gem there. There is a gem in the Dark Brotherhood Sanctuary, and if you did what I did, and wiped the place out after killing Astrid, rather than joining the DB guild, then you will have lost access to that gem as well. (This assumes that you missed it and didn't manage to loot it.) There is a gem inside of your home, Proudspire Manor, as well, and as long as you own the home and didn't somehow lose your key, you can get the gem there. The one in your house isn't an issue, obviously. Completing the other quest(s) (and not getting the gem(s) inside) is a major issue. Hopefully, you picked up the gem from the Embassy (or both of those locations if you went the wipe-out route I did). Luckily, you can loot all of the necessary gems before starting the quest to restore the crown.



The issue is that after completing some quests, some locations become inaccessible to you, and thus you lose access to the items within those locations. This applies to any item unique to that location, not just specific quests.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm adding spaces here so that the spoiler words aren't visibile in topic view.
> 
> One of the gems is in the Thalmor Embassy. Another gem is inside of the Dark Brotherhood sanctuary. You will most likely have lost access to the embassy f you've completed it, thus you will be one gem short if you didn't loot the gem there. There is a gem in the Dark Brotherhood Sanctuary, and if you did what I did, and wiped the place out after killing Astrid, rather than joining the DB guild, then you will have lost access to that gem as well. (This assumes that you missed it and didn't manage to loot it.) There is a gem inside of your home, Proudspire Manor, as well, and as long as you own the home and didn't somehow lose your key, you can get the gem there. The one in your house isn't an issue, obviously. Completing the other quest(s) (and not getting the gem(s) inside) is a major issue. Hopefully, you picked up the gem from the Embassy (or both of those locations if you went the wipe-out route I did). Luckily, you can loot all of the necessary gems before starting the quest to restore the crown.
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is that after completing some quests, some locations become inaccessible to you, and thus you lose access to the items within those locations. This applies to any item unique to that location, not just specific quests.


Ah, ok, thanks. Rep for you.


----------



## cruisx

Hey guys so i downloaded and installed the hd texrures and the 2k textures but i have a small problem. All the NPC have lost their voice.......I cannot hear them and no dialogue comes up. ( If i used the subtitle option the whole dialog is played in like 2 seconds)

game sounds work just fine though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hey guys so i downloaded and installed the hd texrures and the 2k textures but i have a small problem. All the NPC have lost their voice.......I cannot hear them and no dialogue comes up. ( If i used the subtitle option the whole dialog is played in like 2 seconds)
> game sounds work just fine though.


Remove the mod and if that fails, revert to a different save file.
Otherwise, reinstall and take it 1 mod at a time.


----------



## majin662

Have you used ddsopt at all? Becaus if its run at the wrong settings it can cause that same issue.


----------



## gtarmanrob

has anyone noticed the duplicate armour glitch doesnt seem to be working?

dont act like you havnt tried it







but yeah i do it now to make a copy of an enchanted item if i need to learn that enchantment, especially if its a good item. 60% shock resistant necklace for example, i wanted to learn the enchantment to up my level, yet i wanted that necklace coz i cant re-create a resistance that high yet.

doesnt seem to work anymore though. anyone else confirm this?


----------



## amang

OK I know this has been posted here and there in this thread, but I would like to get a clear answer on how to do this properly.

I have a HD pack from Steam ready to be installed. I have also got a bunch of high-res pack mods from Nexus already applied to Skyrim.

What's the proper way to apply HD pack from Bethesda and still use my existing high-res pack mods?


----------



## gtarmanrob

hey guys dunno if this is common knowledge or not. basically i just copied Skyrim over to my notebook so i can play at work, and my saves wouldnt load. turns out corrupted save files. so far we seem to think its mod related.

for me, it wasnt. it was in the Skyrim.ini file, a line called uGridsToLoad.

it wasnt even in the .ini and apparently its the major cause of the save file crashing to desktop issue. apparently default is 7. the issue is, if you've backed up your game or whatever on another machine, unless that new machine is using an identical uGridsToLoad command to what your save game had set prior, it wont launch.

for me, it was uGridsToLoad=9

so anyone having trouble with the game CTD after clicking continue or load on a previous working save, try uGridsToLoad=7 which is apparently the default, if that doesnt work just try uGridsToLoad=9 and go from there i guess.

sorry if thats old news or useless to some, it worked for me and saved me needing a new notebook screen. my fist was balled up pretty tight


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hey guys dunno if this is common knowledge or not. basically i just copied Skyrim over to my notebook so i can play at work, and my saves wouldnt load. turns out corrupted save files. so far we seem to think its mod related.
> for me, it wasnt. it was in the Skyrim.ini file, a line called uGridsToLoad.
> it wasnt even in the .ini and apparently its the major cause of the save file crashing to desktop issue. apparently default is 7. the issue is, if you've backed up your game or whatever on another machine, unless that new machine is using an identical uGridsToLoad command to what your save game had set prior, it wont launch.
> for me, it was uGridsToLoad=9
> so anyone having trouble with the game CTD after clicking continue or load on a previous working save, try uGridsToLoad=7 which is apparently the default, if that doesnt work just try uGridsToLoad=9 and go from there i guess.
> sorry if thats old news or useless to some, it worked for me and saved me needing a new notebook screen. my fist was balled up pretty tight


It's fairly known. The actual default is 5, so if you had a save game that had used 7, it won't load on a machine that is still set to the default. There is also some rigamarole to get a save file reverted. 9 on uGrids may cause instability and crashing as well, so 5 is a good start, with 7 being the max that I would recommend.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So i decided to screw around with the mods to change the dragons and the horses, and well, this abomination is the result. A youtube poop, so to speak.






right after that, i changed the dragons back to normal, they're way scarier being cute. or not.


----------



## Disturbed117

Someone mind linking me to the latest ENB, i cant seem to find it.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Someone mind linking me to the latest ENB, i cant seem to find it.


http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=356


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=356


Thank you.
Rep+


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> hey guys dunno if this is common knowledge or not. basically i just copied Skyrim over to my notebook so i can play at work, and my saves wouldnt load. turns out corrupted save files. so far we seem to think its mod related.
> for me, it wasnt. it was in the Skyrim.ini file, a line called uGridsToLoad.
> it wasnt even in the .ini and apparently its the major cause of the save file crashing to desktop issue. apparently default is 7. the issue is, if you've backed up your game or whatever on another machine, unless that new machine is using an identical uGridsToLoad command to what your save game had set prior, it wont launch.
> for me, it was uGridsToLoad=9
> so anyone having trouble with the game CTD after clicking continue or load on a previous working save, try uGridsToLoad=7 which is apparently the default, if that doesnt work just try uGridsToLoad=9 and go from there i guess.
> sorry if thats old news or useless to some, it worked for me and saved me needing a new notebook screen. my fist was balled up pretty tight


Thanks for posting, ill have to give this a try as well. same thing happend to me when I did a reformat last week.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> There is a mod on steamworks that places quest markers for the stones of barenziah, its very helpful. Regarding the masks, id use a wiki to find out where they should be.
> 
> 
> 
> I might try that mod, I have 9 out of 24 stones still to find. But I understand some of the purchased houses contain some and I've got 5 houses to buy. I never had any use in buying any before this.
> I've now got 6 out of the 8 dragon priest masks. I've been told shouting in towns gets couriers to give me letters which can lead to word wall locations and dragon priests. This worked once (I used the whirlwind sprint so not to hurt anyone) where I shouted at dragons bridge, and when I then went to solitude, got stopped by a courier and given a letter for a location where I got a mask. But further shouts haven't forced any more couriers to me.
Click to expand...

I got a bunch of those courier notes, I think I may have got the last one now, or should bet getting close to having all the shouts. Some reason the last note I got didn't add a quest marker, so perhaps I already found it but still got the note?

You might try shouting in the larger cities too, I find that you get a note after you have got the shout from the last note, and have gone to a city (where the courier delivers).


----------



## Spacedinvader

I've had the courier loads of times...just fast travel round the cities shouting, he'll appear soon enough


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=356


Well technically the latest is v0.106, but .105 and .106 are beta's or "tests" as he calls them. I wouldn't bother with v.105 as it has too many issues. v.106 is a little better but still has some weird lighting behavior.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I was using Hayden's until Skyrim updated to 1.4 and it's not supported anymore. I tried the other fix, but Hayden's truly is the best and easiest, so I'm hoping he will update it soon.
> Eyefinity/Surround fix


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The game is not properly configured (being very generous here) for multi-monitor users. There are mods to help fix this, but you will have to turn off auto-updates to keep using them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Luckily word has it on WSGF that Hayden's updated fix is 60% complete. Let's hope this means a fix within the next few days!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Such a shame that they dropped the ball on multimonitor support for this is such a gorgeous looking game. The mods for me don't support the latest 1.4 patch that steam installled automatically so I'll have to play on a single screen for now I guess. I sent the catalyst crew feedback on this on. I suggest everyone do the same. Heres the link:
> http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D27E29B0E3
> Thanks.


Thanks for the help guys. I'll look into it when I get off work. Hopefully I get it to work because it seem like a really good game.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Does anyone know how i get this armor?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4391
> Thank you.


Isnt the mod for that armor?
Nvm didnt realize I was further back in the thread.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Has anyone had any problems with the High Res Texture pack for Steam? I downloaded it when it first came out, and it doesn't look any different, still crappy looking. It says its installed but....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with the High Res Texture pack for Steam? I downloaded it when it first came out, and it doesn't look any different, still crappy looking. It says its installed but....


Some don't see the difference, but it's there. It's not huge though. yes, I agree it still looks crappy. Just less crappy.


----------



## Mach 5

You guys have got to be kidding, I saw a massive increase in visual beauty, and I think it looks even more stunning then it did in the first place. Maybe you guys are just spoilt?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> You guys have got to be kidding, I saw a massive increase in visual beauty, and I think it looks even more stunning then it did in the first place. Maybe you guys are just spoilt?


Compared to what we have had for a really long time now from the modding community, Bethesda's High Resolution DLC is still utter crap. They may have increased the textures, but we have been using 4K textures for a long time now. Think about sprinkling gold on crap. It may have more bling now, but crap is still crap.


----------



## BradleyW

I have an issue with skyrim where the only music that will play is when your fighting.
Edit: Fixed.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Compared to what we have had for a really long time now from the modding community, Bethesda's High Resolution DLC is still utter crap.


This, a hundred times over. The only stuff worth having is the stuff the community hasn't gotten around to yet, which isn't much. Lol.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I got a bunch of those courier notes, I think I may have got the last one now, or should bet getting close to having all the shouts. Some reason the last note I got didn't add a quest marker, so perhaps I already found it but still got the note?
> You might try shouting in the larger cities too, I find that you get a note after you have got the shout from the last note, and have gone to a city (where the courier delivers).


Yeah, I'll try shouting some more. Quite funny when I've done it in big towns and a guard has come up to me and told me off. "I have to ask you to stop doing that..... that shouting."







I can answer 'won't happen again' or 'whatever'.









I found a couple more of those treasure maps. I love those, trying to figure out what location the drawing represents to find a (usually crappy) chest of goodies. Got treasure maps ll, lll, lV, Vll and X, and I think there might be about a dozen of them around skyrim.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Some don't see the difference, but it's there. It's not huge though. yes, I agree it still looks crappy. Just less crappy.


Well if you say so. I thought I saw a video of it and the tree pines were much finer, still in 1080p they look like crap. Whatever.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Well if you say so. I thought I saw a video of it and the tree pines were much finer, still in 1080p they look like crap. Whatever.










You sound like one angsty/spoiled teenager that dismisses something entirely because am extremely small percentage of it doesn't instantly measure up to your standards. Or an old person who refuses to acknowledge the difference between standard def and 1080p.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like one angsty/spoiled teenager that dismisses something entirely because am extremely small percentage of it doesn't instantly measure up to your standards. Or an old person who refuses to acknowledge the difference between standard def and 1080p.


I am not. Just still disappointed in Bethesda. Thanks for the reassurance that it is probably installed though. Workshop is cool though.


----------



## Milamber

*Today, Bethesda released a new beta update for Skyrim (v1.4.26).*

Change Log

*Launcher*


Fixed issue with downloading mods when you are subscribed to more than 50 mods
Fixed crash when loading a subscribed mod that has been removed from Workshop by the author
Mod load order functionality

*Bug Fixes*


Fixed occasional crashes when loading a save that relies on plugins/master files that no longer exist
Fixed issue where controls would become unresponsive while charging an enchanted weapon
Fixed issue where controls would occasionally become unresponsive while switching from third to first person while using the Arcane Enchanter
Fixed issue where controls would become unresponsive if activating a crafting station with autorun active
Fixed issue where keyboard would fail if Rename Item was selected before choosing the number of charges, while using Arcane Enchanter
Fixed several issues with remapping buttons while using an Xbox 360 controller
Fixed issue where pressing Escape button after fast traveling but before the loading would cause certain menus to stop working properly

On another note....

Does anyone know how I can use the command TFC and fly around Skyrim with the camera whilst having the locations I fly to load proper textures? I am making a video you see...

I find that after a set distance of flying the camera, I loose quality and grass disappears due to the grass and texture load distance settings.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *Today, Bethesda released a new beta update for Skyrim (v1.4.26).*
> Change Log
> *Launcher*
> 
> Fixed issue with downloading mods when you are subscribed to more than 50 mods
> Fixed crash when loading a subscribed mod that has been removed from Workshop by the author
> Mod load order functionality
> *Bug Fixes*
> 
> Fixed occasional crashes when loading a save that relies on plugins/master files that no longer exist
> Fixed issue where controls would become unresponsive while charging an enchanted weapon
> Fixed issue where controls would occasionally become unresponsive while switching from third to first person while using the Arcane Enchanter
> Fixed issue where controls would become unresponsive if activating a crafting station with autorun active
> Fixed issue where keyboard would fail if Rename Item was selected before choosing the number of charges, while using Arcane Enchanter
> Fixed several issues with remapping buttons while using an Xbox 360 controller
> Fixed issue where pressing Escape button after fast traveling but before the loading would cause certain menus to stop working properly
> On another note....
> *Does anyone know how I can use the command TFC and fly around Skyrim with the camera whilst having the locations I fly to load proper textures?* I am making a video you see...
> I find that after a set distance of flying the camera, I loose quality and grass disappears due to the grass and texture load distance settings.


hmm, tcl has never given me that issue.
Are you wanting to keep your person visible?


----------



## Simca

omga, dis hair so naice

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=10168


----------



## Demented

Hey OC'ing Noob, have you seen this? I just saw it, and am in the process of reinstalling Skyrim from scratch, but I'll bet checking this MOD out for sure!

Portable Campsite

EDIT: Oh, it looks really neat, can't wait to try it! You can have it where the items are only purchasable or craftable. Nice.


----------



## gtarmanrob

i saw that campsite mod and thought awesome, came in so handy in Fallout. then i remembered, im a werewolf. dont need sleep


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> On another note....
> Does anyone know how I can use the command TFC and fly around Skyrim with the camera whilst having the locations I fly to load proper textures? I am making a video you see...
> I find that after a set distance of flying the camera, I loose quality and grass disappears due to the grass and texture load distance settings.


I believe this would be tied to Ugrids.


----------



## sockpirate

Has there been a patch recently? I have never EVER experienced really bad texture pop in like i am now, just got done playing a bit and ceartain things are taking some time to load, like i got to a quest objective and it took about 10 seconds for the entire area to load before i could interact with the objective...It was really strange, in all the hours i have played skyrim, this is the first time experiencing this, also sound was also a bit late, i would do a shout and a few seconds later i would hear the sound effect, same thing with my horse, galloping and running sound both would pop in and out.

Thought this was really strange because none of this has EVER happened. Anyone?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Has there been a patch recently? I have never EVER experienced really bad texture pop in like i am now, just got done playing a bit and ceartain things are taking some time to load, like i got to a quest objective and it took about 10 seconds for the entire area to load before i could interact with the objective...It was really strange, in all the hours i have played skyrim, this is the first time experiencing this, also sound was also a bit late, i would do a shout and a few seconds later i would hear the sound effect, same thing with my horse, galloping and running sound both would pop in and out.
> Thought this was really strange because none of this has EVER happened. Anyone?


Sorry. I haven't experienced anything like that on my laptop or desktop. You sure there was nothing that changed on your end? Windows Update set to auto? Maybe something else that auto updates drivers could be conflicting with the game? I really dunno.

EDIT: After reading your post again, I did have an issue (on my laptop I think, but hard to remember) or two with the sound popping, but I don't use horses. It was when I was sneaking. And something similar to your shout thing. I chalked it up to some input lag or something on my end (electric is weird at the job) and it not thinking I held the mouse for the full RO DAH!.

They were both so random I didn't think anything of it until I did a double take on what you said.


----------



## ski-bum

Having a problem wwith the Hidden Leqend Quest. I'm at the point i need to "Reforge the Gauldur Amulet" I can't seem to find how to do this. Do I need to go through the Reachcliff Cave to get there or is it somewhere around Reachwind Eyrie? I've been to both and get nowhere.
Thanks in advance for your help!

EDIT: Nevewr mind I found it. DUH


----------



## BradleyW

I left my dog inside breezehome. Told him to wait. I returned next day and he was waiting outside. I left him and went out for a few days. I came back and told him to follow me. We went to helgan via fast travel. I told him to split ways and go home. He started walking off. I return to whiterun next day and he is outside my home and when i talk to him he won't say anything.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I left my dog inside breezehome. Told him to wait. I returned next day and he was waiting outside. I left him and went out for a few days. I came back and told him to follow me. We went to helgan via fast travel. I told him to split ways and go home. He started walking off. I return to whiterun next day and he is outside my home and when i talk to him he won't say anything.


He's mad at you for leaving him alone.


----------



## grishkathefool

I had an issue last night regarding Water. I am not sure if I still have the issue, I haven't launched the game yet tonight.




I am using UW-ENB + FXAA. I don't think I have any water texture mods installed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> He's mad at you for leaving him alone.


What should i do about it then? he is just walking around whiterun and he won't walk to me, only bark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I had an issue last night regarding Water. I am not sure if I still have the issue, I haven't launched the game yet tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using UW-ENB + FXAA. I don't think I have any water texture mods installed.
> Any thoughts?


I get constant water render issues like this. I just restart the game and it fixes it for a while. Could be glitch or vram, or enb/fxaa conflict. (I don't mean the FXAA and ENB are conflicting with each other btw)


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What should i do about it then? he is just walking around whiterun and he won't walk to me, only bark.


You could try fus roh dah but only half of it, ie, don't hold button for complete shout or it'll probably kill the poor mutt. I did that with Lydia once when she wouldn't follow me and it soon shook her up. Might not work but worth a shot, just save your game first in case he dies and goes to Dogngarde.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What should i do about it then? he is just walking around whiterun and he won't walk to me, only bark.
> 
> 
> 
> You could try fus roh dah but only half of it, ie, don't hold button for complete shout or it'll probably kill the poor mutt. I did that with Lydia once when she wouldn't follow me and it soon shook her up. Might not work but worth a shot, just save your game first in case he dies and goes to Dogngarde.
Click to expand...

You could try opening the console, targeting him to get his ID, then typing disable and close the console. He will disappear. You can then open the console and type enable again. That might reset him. If that doesn't work, you can try toggling his AI on and off via the console command TAI.

Since it's only a dog, in a worst case scenario, you could kill him off and then force-spawn a new dog via the console. I didn't care for the dogs because they bark and pant constantly.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I had an issue last night regarding Water. I am not sure if I still have the issue, I haven't launched the game yet tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using UW-ENB + FXAA. I don't think I have any water texture mods installed.
> Any thoughts?


Apparently the water issue happens when fast travelling to an area with water (seen this issue highlighted on the Nexus before too). I had something similar happen in Riften. I thought it was the ENB or the RWT mod. Disabled both and it still happened. Just reload, or save, quit, and restart, and it should fix itself.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> You could try fus roh dah but only half of it, ie, don't hold button for complete shout or it'll probably kill the poor mutt. I did that with Lydia once when she wouldn't follow me and it soon shook her up. Might not work but worth a shot, just save your game first in case he dies and goes to Dogngarde.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You could try opening the console, targeting him to get his ID, then typing disable and close the console. He will disappear. You can then open the console and type enable again. That might reset him. If that doesn't work, you can try toggling his AI on and off via the console command TAI.
> 
> Since it's only a dog, in a worst case scenario, you could kill him off and then force-spawn a new dog via the console. I didn't care for the dogs because they bark and pant constantly.


I tried all of this and i end up back to square one, a barking dog with no chat options lol. Any other ideas?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried all of this and i end up back to square one, a barking dog with no chat options lol. Any other ideas?


It's normal behavior for a random wandering dog that has been dismissed and told to go home to have no further chat options. What's abnormal is for them to hang out in front of your house. Open a console, target the dog, and type "kill." Then go to Markarth and buy a new dog from the kennels there outside the town near the stables.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's normal behavior for a random wandering dog that has been dismissed and told to go home to have no further chat options. What's abnormal is for them to hang out in front of your house. Open a console, target the dog, and type "kill." Then go to Markarth and buy a new dog from the kennels there outside the town near the stables.


If i kill him, this body does not go even after days of sleep and fast travel. It is strange that he keeps wanting to live outside my home. Should i just disable him if he gets in the way then?

Also, does anybody know that art of magic mod for the robes? The mod makes a chest in the game with all the items that are craftable and it has millions worth. If i disable it, is stuff still craftable? The mod is standalone i believe.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's normal behavior for a random wandering dog that has been dismissed and told to go home to have no further chat options. What's abnormal is for them to hang out in front of your house. Open a console, target the dog, and type "kill." Then go to Markarth and buy a new dog from the kennels there outside the town near the stables.
> 
> 
> 
> If i kill him, this body does not go even after days of sleep and fast travel. It is strange that he keeps wanting to live outside my home, yet no chat option.
Click to expand...

I guess it might look kind of strange to drag his body off somewhere, but you gotta do what you gotta do







lol

You might also try teleporting him to you, I know that fixed a bug I had with an NPC once. Also look for a mod that makes a proper companion dog, I'm sure they have something like that out by now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I guess it might look kind of strange to drag his body off somewhere, but you gotta do what you gotta do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> You might also try teleporting him to you, I know that fixed a bug I had with an NPC once. Also look for a mod that makes a proper companion dog, I'm sure they have something like that out by now.


How do i teleport?


----------



## Faster_is_better

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_%28Skyrim%29
Quote:


> player.moveto
> 
> Can move you to an NPC. X stands for the NPC's refID.
> 
> * Example: If you wanted to move your character to Wujeeta, you would type into the console: player.moveto 00019DDF
> * NOTE: You can look up all known NPC's refIDs by searching their names in this wiki or by visiting


So click on him, then select player.moveto, should work


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If i kill him, this body does not go even after days of sleep and fast travel. It is strange that he keeps wanting to live outside my home. Should i just disable him if he gets in the way then?


toggle console

click on dead dog

type markfordelete (xxxxxxxx) _must include the parenthesis_

enter your house. when you exit, it should trigger a cell reset to which the markfordelete command will actuate.

cells reset automatically after a certain period of time in game, too. I am not sure what that period is off the top of my head, something like 10 days. I thought I had read that it is changeable, too, but I can't find where I read that; it might be my imagination.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If i kill him, this body does not go even after days of sleep and fast travel. It is strange that he keeps wanting to live outside my home. Should i just disable him if he gets in the way then?
> 
> 
> 
> toggle console
> 
> click on dead dog
> 
> type markfordelete (xxxxxxxx) _must include the parenthesis_
> 
> enter your house. when you exit, it should trigger a cell reset to which the markfordelete command will actuate.
> 
> cells reset automatically after a certain period of time in game, too. I am not sure what that period is off the top of my head, something like 10 days. I thought I had read that it is changeable, too, but I can't find where I read that; it might be my imagination.
Click to expand...

Cell resets depend on many factors, some of which include the number of essential PCs in the area. Thus a body may last for quite a while in a city. You don't need the parenthesis for markfordelete, assuming that you have the dog targetted in the console. I deleted the cobwebs in Proudspire Manor by finding them and disabling them via console, re-enabling them (to make sure that I had the cobwebs and not walls selected) and then typing markfordelete with no data behind it. It's essentially the same as typing PRID 101021ad8e3f and then typing markfordelete. Side note, if the ID of a feature is 000001f you can simply type "1f" and all of the extra zeros in front are assumed.

Anyhow, if you're going to mark the dog for deletion, make sure that you disable and enable him to verify that you have the right PRID stuck in your command before you markfordelete. If you accidentally mark the ground of the city for delete instead of the dog, it will be deleted and you will not get it back without reloading an older save.


----------



## Milamber

*This is driving me NUTS!*

My character keeps dying for no reason in bleak falls barrow, even if I enable God Mode...

Check this out..


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *This is driving me NUTS!*
> 
> My character keeps dying for no reason in bleak falls barrow, even if I enable God Mode...
> Check this out..


Maybe you've been poisoned? Have you checked in your magic section under Active Effects?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What should i do about it then? he is just walking around whiterun and he won't walk to me, only bark.


Your dog _talks_ to you?









Ohhh... walks.... nvm


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Your dog _talks_ to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh... walks.... nvm


LOL that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

That FOV is horrendous.

I came across a strange/stupid issue with steam workshop not downloading subscribed mods. Turns out, because I have the windows font dpi set to custom, it won't download the mods. Setting it back to 100% default fixes the issue.

is that what Sir Annoysalot has been trying to do for the last 3 pages? Train his stupid dog? no suprise there.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Maybe you've been poisoned? Have you checked in your magic section under Active Effects?


TGM should still keep him from being killed.
i dont know what it could be.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

load an older save. Try your backup saves in your my games dir. Change .bak to .ess


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> TGM should still keep him from being killed.
> i dont know what it could be.


Didn't think of that.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> *This is driving me NUTS!*
> 
> My character keeps dying for no reason in bleak falls barrow, even if I enable God Mode...
> Check this out..


even though this doesn't do anything to help your problem (i really have no clue what could be causing that lol) what music mods are you using??


----------



## Milamber

Music is stuff I have made from various CD's I have.

I fixed the problem... if when you are in bleak falls barrow and save the game during combat whilst being hit, it will bug the save and you will loose HP even if you are not being hit. reverted to an older save and it now works... apparently its a know problem and ppl say before they ever go into bleak falls barrow they always make sure they NEVER save in combat!


----------



## AlvoAsh

Anyone been trying the new Nvidia 295.73 WHQL? Game-changing performance boost of up to 45% in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim!
I'm downloading now


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *If i kill him, this body does not go even after days of sleep and fast travel.* It is strange that he keeps wanting to live outside my home. Should i just disable him if he gets in the way then?
> Also, does anybody know that art of magic mod for the robes? The mod makes a chest in the game with all the items that are craftable and it has millions worth. If i disable it, is stuff still craftable? The mod is standalone i believe.


Just chop it up, and throw it in the river


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Music is stuff I have made from various CD's I have.
> 
> I fixed the problem... if when you are in bleak falls barrow and save the game during combat whilst being hit, it will bug the save and you will loose HP even if you are not being hit. reverted to an older save and it now works... apparently its a know problem and ppl say before they ever go into bleak falls barrow they always make sure they NEVER save in combat!


Hmm interesting.. I was going to ask if it was time based death or when you got to certain % of health. That is a crazy bug though...


----------



## Disturbed117

sigh, skyrim refuses to utilize more then 65-70% of my gpu


----------



## Maian

Has anyone been having problems with grass randomly not rendering for about 30 seconds or so? I'll be riding through the country side on Shadowmere, and I'll just reach the point where the grass had stopped rendering, and I have to stop and wait, and then it all 'pops' back up. It's been happening for a few weeks now, and I have no idea what causes it.

I'm also getting sound issues sometimes (mainly on horseback). When riding on my horse, I'll start to gallop at full speed, and the horse sounds stop, and usually don't start again until I completely stop, in which case after a few seconds they'll all play simultaneously. Other times, conversations will randomly fade out for about a quarter of a second, but not pause, the audio just drops out. Like it'll be, "You know what's wrong with Skyrim? Ev-- --sessed with death," or something. And it happens when I'm actually in a conversation, so I'm not moving or anything, not skipping dialogue, it just happens.

And it's not a passing NPC causing the audio issue, because it has happened before when talking to Cicero (all alone) or Babette as well, and other NPCs too.


----------



## shad0wfax

The new 295 WHQL drivers from nvidia seem to be the same performance as the 290 beta releases were, which I was using for quite some time.

I'm using the new WHQL 295 driver and haven't had any issues. Performance improvements are indeed as good as advertised.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Has anyone been having problems with grass randomly not rendering for about 30 seconds or so? I'll be riding through the country side on Shadowmere, and I'll just reach the point where the grass had stopped rendering, and I have to stop and wait, and then it all 'pops' back up. It's been happening for a few weeks now, and I have no idea what causes it.


Try PCB in console= Purge Cell Buffers.

It's happened to me, like last night!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Just chop it up, and throw it in the river


I can't, the river already has "you know who" floating in it. Muhhahaha! Anyway, the dog has ran off lol.


----------



## amang

So I was trying to use Milamber's FXAA config last night. Nice color tone, mate!









From what I understand, it's a simple copy-and-paste process: I copied all files from "milamber fxaa only.zip" into my Skyrim folder.

I tested it and it didn't show any changes in colors etc. I tested it by comparing screenshots taken in Solitude during sunset. The orangey sunset color looks the same to me. Is this normal? Is there a quick way for me to test if the FXAA profile has been applied properly?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Huh. I haven't had any FPS problems. Solid 60FPS all the way.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> So I was trying to use Milamber's FXAA config last night. Nice color tone, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, it's a simple copy-and-paste process: I copied all files from "milamber fxaa only.zip" into my Skyrim folder.
> I tested it and it didn't show any changes in colors etc. I tested it by comparing screenshots taken in Solitude during sunset. The orangey sunset color looks the same to me. Is this normal? Is there a quick way for me to test if the FXAA profile has been applied properly?


Thanks, just remove any old configs ENB/InjfX you might have then start again by placing my mod into Skyrim folder, pressing pause/break should show you that the mod is working. Which version are you using?


----------



## CatalinaWineMix

Has anybody ran into an issue where the game crashes and results in a full PC reset? I'll be randomly playing and it just crashes, no BSOD, doesn't even crash to Windows its just a straight reset. From the vague information I've gathered around the web, it would appear that the GPU is getting overloaded to the point of resetting the computer to prevent overheating? However, I'm not too sure about this.. I have a GTX 560 that's literally 2 weeks old and I just updated the latest NVIDIA driver about 2 hours ago.

I apologize if this issue has been addressed before, but the search this thread function doesn't really help on a 743 page thread







.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CatalinaWineMix*
> 
> Has anybody ran into an issue where the game crashes and results in a full PC reset? I'll be randomly playing and it just crashes, no BSOD, doesn't even crash to Windows its just a straight reset. From the vague information I've gathered around the web, it would appear that the GPU is getting overloaded to the point of resetting the computer to prevent overheating? However, I'm not too sure about this.. I have a GTX 560 that's literally 2 weeks old and I just updated the latest NVIDIA driver about 2 hours ago.
> I apologize if this issue has been addressed before, but the search this thread function doesn't really help on a 743 page thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Give this thread a crack http://www.overclock.net/t/1166840/skyrim-pc-shut-down-reboot


----------



## Empr1ze

If you are a modder and interested in modding a whole new realm with new characters, quests, items, soundtrack, etc., send me a message. We're always looking for potential helpers!


----------



## Milamber

Posted in wrong section before so MODS pls delete

Make sure you play it in 1080P


----------



## bigkahuna360

Anyone have a fix for when your looking directly at NPCs and theyre really quiet?


----------



## Disturbed117

Does anyone know why skyrim would only use at most 65-70% of my gpu?


----------



## Lifeshield

Because it's not very well optimized.


----------



## Disturbed117

That was no help







, I already know that. but does anyone know a way to fix it?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> That was no help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I already know that. but does anyone know a way to fix it?


Overclock your CPU some more


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Overclock your CPU some more


This CPU cant be a bottleneck to a single 6970 could it?.

Its just started doing this.


----------



## flowtek

but hows your cpu usage? 100%?


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


Really? Is it really that low while playing skyrim?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Really? Is it really that low while playing skyrim?


Yeah.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


The game can only use the equivalent of 2 threads/cores!
And so with a 6 core CPU, you *could be* getting bottlenecked at 33% CPU usage








Just like I could be, at 25% CPU!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Because it's not very well optimized.


Nonesense. My usage is pegged at 99%, 99% of the time. IF he's hitting this frame rate cap, that could be why.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nonsense. My usage is pegged at 99%, 99% of the time. IF he's hitting this frame rate cap, that could be why.


True









*@ disturbed117*
What fps are you getting???


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> My usage is pegged at 99%, 99% of the time.


And that makes the game optimized properly does it? Hah, I'm lucky if it even utilizes more than two cores properly for me. It can sometimes be very sporadic.

Skyrim hasn't exactly been the most optimal game since day one. That's why people, like Alexander Blade, are still managing to optimize it further past what Bethesda have done even now. This game is nowhere near it's fullest potential in terms of performance, there's no point in even really trying to deny that no matter how much we may enjoy the game.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ disturbed117*
> What fps are you getting???


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


What mods & drivers are you running?


----------



## Disturbed117

Catalyst 12.1

Mods:


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Catalyst 12.1
> 
> Mods:


If you're running Skyrim 1.4 turn off TESVAL (unless it got updated recently?). Also try disabling your other mods one by one to see if they're causing any issues.

There's no way in hell you should be getting performance that bad, not when I was doubling that with two HD5770's on day one. Damn, I run ENB+FXAA with about 6gb of texture mods at the moment and still get higher performance than that, lol.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you're running Skyrim 1.4 turn off TESVAL (unless it got updated recently?).


Ok, one Moment.

Edit: Didn't help


----------



## Lifeshield

Not that it should make any difference if running almost vanilla, but what are your graphics settings? Especially anti aliasing and any ini tweaks.

Oh and don't bother using 12.2 drivers if you're thinking of doing so. They can cause bad artifacts.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not that it should make any difference if running almost vanilla, but what are your graphics settings? Especially anti aliasing and any ini tweaks.
> 
> Oh and don't bother using 12.2 drivers. They can cause bad artifacts.


The only thing i changed in the ini is The Vsync.


----------



## Lifeshield

Try moving your ini files out of the Skyrim folder (back them up first just to be safe!), boot up Skyrim, letting Skyrim generate two new ones for you, and see if that does anything.

On those settings, at that resolution, with that hardware, with very few mods, even if not one hundred percent perfect, your performance should be nothing short of stellar. :/


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Try moving your ini files out of the Skyrim folder (back them up first just to be safe!), boot up Skyrim, letting Skyrim generate two new ones for you, and see if that does anything.
> 
> On those settings, at that resolution, with that hardware, with very few mods, even if not one hundred percent perfect, your performance should be nothing short of stellar. :/


Strange.

Im getting much better performance now. Around 73 at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Cmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone have a fix for when your looking directly at NPCs and theyre really quiet?


You need to set your sound to 2.1


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You need to set your sound to 2.1


How? Instead of just saying it, it would be nice if someone would actually explain how to do these not-so self explanatory tweaks.

I'm not trying to call you out, because you're not the only one. I've done it too.


----------



## Lifeshield

*6# Skyrim - No Sound Fix*
If you can't hear any sound, update your audio drivers and restart your PC. If it doesn't resolve after that, try running the game in Stereo sound settings. You can set this sound setting in your sound control panel.

If you still can't resolve it, set the audio quality to 41K - you can do that by going into Playback Devices > Speakers (Or Any Sound Device) > Properties > Advanced and choose Studio Quality 41K 16bit.

*7# Can't Hear NPC Characters Talk ?*
Follow the above workarounds but if they don't fix this issue, try setting the audio to 2.1 or 5.1 in the Windows Audio Settings.

Read more: http://segmentnext.com/2011/11/11/skyrim-crashes-freezes-sound-keys-errors-fps-lag-textures-and-fixes/#ixzz1nDnE004d


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *6# Skyrim - No Sound Fix*
> 
> If you can't hear any sound, update your audio drivers and restart your PC. If it doesn't resolve after that, try running the game in Stereo sound settings. You can set this sound setting in your sound control panel.
> If you still can't resolve it, set the audio quality to 41K - you can do that by going into Playback Devices > Speakers (Or Any Sound Device) > Properties > Advanced and choose Studio Quality 41K 16bit.
> 
> *7# Can't Hear NPC Characters Talk ?*
> 
> Follow the above workarounds but if they don't fix this issue, try setting the audio to 2.1 or 5.1 in the Windows Audio Settings.
> 
> Read more: http://segmentnext.com/2011/11/11/skyrim-crashes-freezes-sound-keys-errors-fps-lag-textures-and-fixes/#ixzz1nDnE004d


This. Thanks for that. I bet I'm not the only one who will benefit.


----------



## Lifeshield

No worries mate.


----------



## noahhova

When installing texture packs on a fresh install do I have to "uncheck" the high res pack ESP boxes in the "Data Files" launch screen? Or will they just override?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> When installing texture packs on a fresh install do I have to "uncheck" the high res pack ESP boxes in the "Data Files" launch screen? Or will they just override?


They will conflict with some texture mods if you don't apply the ini fix and uncheck them.


----------



## majin662

any of you guys have a 3GB 580?? asking because I just came into some upgrade money and may trade down from 2x448core 560ti's to a single 580 3GB classified. It is a lot less overall processing power but honestly for games of today and even tomorrow a lone 580 3gb classified should be plenty. thoughts???


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> any of you guys have a 3GB 580?? asking because I just came into some upgrade money and may trade down from 2x448core 560ti's to a single 580 3GB classified. It is a lot less overall processing power but honestly for games of today and even tomorrow a lone 580 3gb classified should be plenty. thoughts???


Would be worth buying, you could always buy another one later if you needed the extra power.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> They will conflict with some texture mods if you don't apply the ini fix and uncheck them.


so the ini fix is adding the bsa to the archive section right?

then uncheck and im good to go?


----------



## sterik01

How can I extract this file? I'm trying to install the Skyrim HD 1.5 version. I extracted the first folder just fine, but I cant with this 700mb file.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> How can I extract this file? I'm trying to install the Skyrim HD 1.5 version. I extracted the first folder just fine, but I cant with this 700mb file.


7-Zip should work.

Download Link


----------



## sterik01

Tried it. It just duplicates itself. Dont know what I'm doing wrong. The first file that opened correct was downloaded at the same time.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Tried it. *It just duplicates itself*. Dont know what I'm doing wrong. The first file that opened correct was downloaded at the same time.


Strange. i have no clue then. sorry.

Edit: If thats multiple part archives Try downloading all parts to Same directory and just extract the first archive Using the, Right Click > 7-Zip > Extract To


----------



## noahhova

if 7zip didn't work i would re-download it....


----------



## Maian

It looks like it's a part of a full 7-Zip archive, look at the file type: 002 File Type.

Quote:


> This file is a multi-part file. It has been split in to several smaller files to make it easier for everyone to download. Download each part to the same folder and then extract the file like you would a normal one.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> How? Instead of just saying it, it would be nice if someone would actually explain how to do these not-so self explanatory tweaks.
> I'm not trying to call you out, because you're not the only one. I've done it too.


It would be nice if you took the initiative and spend a minute or 2 on google. It's not some obscure issue that's rare.


----------



## sterik01

Tried what I found on Google. This was my other option. Edit, sorry thought you were talking to me haha


----------



## majin662

new skyboost beta is out. This one adds GPU optimizations. Have not tried yet but heres the link http://alexander.sannybuilder.com/?altname=skyrim_boost


----------



## Slightly skewed

Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> new skyboost beta is out. This one adds GPU optimizations. Have not tried yet but heres the link http://alexander.sannybuilder.com/?altname=skyrim_boost


Cheers, always keen for a bit of extra juice.
+REP


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sweet. Thanks.


Not so sweet, after testing. No gain, ALT/TAB is now broken and the game stalls and stutters to the point of unplayability.


----------



## majin662

Hmm im gonna need to test longer then. Played for bout 20 min no problems. Updating bellyaches animal pack bout to relog and check for problems. To be fair though, it is a beta , and he did prompt beths to do optimizing of their own


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks, just remove any old configs ENB/InjfX you might have then start again by placing my mod into Skyrim folder, pressing pause/break should show you that the mod is working. Which version are you using?


I ended up using "ENB Injector.exe" because the d3d9.dll file is playing up in my Skyrim installation.

WIthout having to fiddle with the intricate settings of FXAA and ENB, is there a master setting for me to adjust the level of brightness especially when there is an exposure to lights or fire place?

BTW, what is the difference between this profile here and here?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I ended up using "ENB Injector.exe" because the d3d9.dll file is playing up in my Skyrim installation.
> WIthout having to fiddle with the intricate settings of FXAA and ENB, is there a master setting for me to adjust the level of brightness especially when there is an exposure to lights or fire place?
> BTW, what is the difference between this profile here and here?


Pretty much different lighting, so darker nights, different shading throughout the days. Tree's, reflections are different...

Not sure why your having dramas tbh.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Sheogorath


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Finally met him. Brilliant, I say! I like the fishystick reference.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> new skyboost beta is out. This one adds GPU optimizations. Have not tried yet but heres the link http://alexander.sannybuilder.com/?altname=skyrim_boost


CTD 4 times. Deleted.


----------



## Lifeshield

I couldn't get the latest Skyboost to work personally.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It would be nice if you took the initiative and spend a minute or 2 on google. It's not some obscure issue that's rare.


This forum exists for a common goal to relay information. It's called being pro-active and helping fellow OCNers. The REP system exists for a reason. If I had to google everything, I would never give any rep. because no one would ever deserve it


----------



## _02

I personally believe people should seek assistance after they have tried to solve the issue on their own. But that is just etiquette in my book - I have no problems elaborating for people. It is just a bit annoying when that is expected for simple solutions, it seems like someone is asking YOU to spend 2 minutes explaining it so THEY don't have to spend 2 minutes looking it up in the SAME place.

Knowing that you need to change the sound to 2.1 should be enough information for most people to go do it, without the person helping you having to detail every step out. If you try to do it and CAN'T - you can ask for more help, but assuming people are going to do all the lifting for you is lazy.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I personally believe people should seek assistance after they have tried to solve the issue on their own. But that is just etiquette in my book - I have no problems elaborating for people. It is just a bit annoying when that is expected for simple solutions, it seems like someone is asking YOU to spend 2 minutes explaining it so THEY don't have to spend 2 minutes looking it up in the SAME place.
> Knowing that you need to change the sound to 2.1 should be enough information for most people to go do it, without the person helping you having to detail every step out. If you try to do it and CAN'T - you can ask for more help, but assuming people are going to do all the lifting for you is lazy.


----------



## blackbalt89

Does anyone know a secret surefire way to lower or remove bounty without using console commands?

I've got outrageous bounties in both Markarth and Solitude from doing quests that required killing citizens and the king.

Now I have upcoming quests that require me to go to both cities but I can't get 10ft through the gate without being attacked or put in jail.

Sure I could kill all the guards no problem but it's getting tedious.

Any ideas?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> This forum exists for a common goal to relay information. It's called being pro-active and helping fellow OCNers. The REP system exists for a reason. If I had to google everything, I would never give any rep. because no one would ever deserve it


Considering this is OCN, it is generally assumed that you have at least a certain advanced level of expertise in dealing with computers. For something like changing your speaker output configuration, it is expected that you have that level of knowledge in utilizing your audio software. Like 02 also said, it is also expected that you have performed some level of trouble shooting when provided a direction to head in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Does anyone know a secret surefire way to lower or remove bounty without using console commands?
> I've got outrageous bounties in both Markarth and Solitude from doing quests that required killing citizens and the king.
> Now I have upcoming quests that require me to go to both cities but I can't get 10ft through the gate without being attacked or put in jail.
> Sure I could kill all the guards no problem but it's getting tedious.
> Any ideas?


You can go to jail and then escape I suppose or go to jail and work off your bounty (through mining in Markarth I think).


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Considering this is OCN, it is generally assumed that you have at least a certain advanced level of expertise in dealing with computers. For something like changing your speaker output configuration, it is expected that you have that level of knowledge in utilizing your audio software. Like 02 also said, it is also expected that you have performed some level of trouble shooting when provided a direction to head in.
> You can go to jail and then escape I suppose or go to jail and work off your bounty (through mining in Markarth I think).


Doesn't going to jail remove everything from you that's stolen and also cause some skills to lower themselves? I need to find a way to get off the bounty without losing progress.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Doesn't going to jail remove everything from you that's stolen and also cause some skills to lower themselves? I need to find a way to get off the bounty without losing progress.


Store all your stuff in a chest. I mean weapons, armor, soul gems, all of it so you're down to boxers. Then do an actual save instead of a quick or auto save. Then get arrested. When you break out/serve time go back and get your stuff...That was my idea anyway. Guess you could just use really low level armor/weapons you don't care about...Haven't tried this yet but it's the best way i can think of to avoid losing anything stolen or not.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Doesn't going to jail remove everything from you that's stolen and also cause some skills to lower themselves? I need to find a way to get off the bounty without losing progress.


You will of course first stash away any stolen goods before getting arrested. The thing is, if your bounty or speech is at a point where you cannot pay, bribe, persuade, or talk your way out of it, your legitimate options are to continuously resist arrest or get arrested and work off your bounty.


----------



## Roman5

Ok so I've done just about everything worth doing (so far as I can tell) except find the final dragon priest mask. I don't want anyone to tell me where it is, but how can I find it? I've shouted all over the place and no couriers are coming to me anymore. I've been to Esbern several times and apart from one dragon he sent me to kill where there was a word wall and a dragon priest, subsequent quests from him are just taking me back to dragon locations where I'd already cleared the area and already got the shout. I've been doing more running around skyrim than ever before instead of fast travelling and have found some shacks and some new locations which are largely insignificant or have smallish quests, but none that take me to a dragon priest. Any suggestions?

Also, I hear there's a quest for collecting several bee jars, but have no idea who would give me that. Quests aren't coming to me anymore, I'm having to find them, which is ok. But I can't see there's anything really worth doing in the game anymore apart from finding this mask. Combat has become ridiculously easy on master now, so unfortunately, all the challenge has gone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Ok so I've done just about everything worth doing (so far as I can tell) except find the final dragon priest mask. I don't want anyone to tell me where it is, but how can I find it? I've shouted all over the place and no couriers are coming to me anymore. I've been to Esbern several times and apart from one dragon he sent me to kill where there was a word wall and a dragon priest, subsequent quests from him are just taking me back to dragon locations where I'd already cleared the area and already got the shout. I've been doing more running around skyrim than ever before instead of fast travelling and have found some shacks and some new locations which are largely insignificant or have smallish quests, but none that take me to a dragon priest. Any suggestions?
> Also, I hear there's a quest for collecting several bee jars, but have no idea who would give me that. Quests aren't coming to me anymore, I'm having to find them, which is ok. But I can't see there's anything really worth doing in the game anymore apart from finding this mask. Combat has become ridiculously easy on master now, so unfortunately, all the challenge has gone.


When you say final mask, did you already fill up the mask holders in Labyrinthia or are you looking for the final mask for the mask holders?


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I personally believe people should seek assistance after they have tried to solve the issue on their own. But that is just etiquette in my book - I have no problems elaborating for people. It is just a bit annoying when that is expected for simple solutions, it seems like someone is asking YOU to spend 2 minutes explaining it so THEY don't have to spend 2 minutes looking it up in the SAME place.
> Knowing that you need to change the sound to 2.1 should be enough information for most people to go do it, without the person helping you having to detail every step out. If you try to do it and CAN'T - you can ask for more help, but assuming people are going to do all the lifting for you is lazy.


Very well said.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When you say final mask, did you already fill up the mask holders in Labyrinthia or are you looking for the final mask for the mask holders?


I haven't returned to the room in Labrynthian where I fill the mask holders yet, no. Now that you mention it, I have 7 masks and the wooden mask that teleports me to that room. Perhaps I already have all 8 masks then? I was thinking I needed 8 masks, PLUS the wooden one. Hmm, I better go back there now and see.


----------



## Roman5

Ah no, I was right, I still need one more mask to complete.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> I haven't returned to the room in Labrynthian where I fill the mask holders yet, no. Now that you mention it, I have 7 masks and the wooden mask that teleports me to that room. Perhaps I already have all 8 masks then? I was thinking I needed 8 masks, PLUS the wooden one. Hmm, I better go back there now and see.


When one are you missing or if you are not sure about that, which ones do you have?


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When one are you missing or if you are not sure about that, which ones do you have?


Well I placed all 7 masks, and the remaining 8th empty one is Rahgot.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Well I placed all 7 masks, and the remaining 8th empty one is Rahgot.


What quest is this bud? Thanks.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What quest is this bud? Thanks.


It's not a quest, just when you defeat Dragon Priests, the unique ones drop Dragon Priest Masks. There are 9 Ancient Dragon Priest masks, each with a different enchantment. You find 8, place them in their spots at the Labyrinthian (you'll find a wooden mask there, which 'restores' the area when you wear it), and then I'm not sure what happens because I haven't found all 8 yet. I assume either it gives you the 9th, or tells you where to find it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Well I placed all 7 masks, and the remaining 8th empty one is Rahgot.


If you want to know where he is, click on the spoilers:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He is in this stronghold SE of Riften. It starts with an F and there is a Cpt Valimer sitting outside. Talk to him to start the quest.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you want to know where he is, click on the spoilers:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> He is in this stronghold SE of Riften. It starts with an F and there is a Cpt Valimer sitting outside. Talk to him to start the quest.


Thanks. Haven't looked at your spoiler yet. Is there anything else I can do first to try and find it myself? Do you think constantly getting dragon quests from esbern will eventually get me there or is that hard to know?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Thanks. Haven't looked at your spoiler yet. Is there anything else I can do first to try and find it myself? Do you think constantly getting dragon quests from esbern will eventually get me there or is that hard to know?


It should as I recall there is a Word Wall there.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It should as I recall there is a Word Wall there.


Ok cool. He's taken me to shearpoint twice now, so he does repeat himself, but I'll keep taking them for a while longer.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> I personally believe people should seek assistance after they have tried to solve the issue on their own. But that is just etiquette in my book - I have no problems elaborating for people. It is just a bit annoying when that is expected for simple solutions, it seems like someone is asking YOU to spend 2 minutes explaining it so THEY don't have to spend 2 minutes looking it up in the SAME place.
> Knowing that you need to change the sound to 2.1 should be enough information for most people to go do it, without the person helping you having to detail every step out. If you try to do it and CAN'T - you can ask for more help, but assuming people are going to do all the lifting for you is lazy.


If someone doesn't know how to do something, they ask on here. They are likely to get a better or more specific answer. If you are one of those "Just Google It" guys, then YOU are the lazy one. This "Google it" crap is really starting to ruin forums.

Forum = A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.

Forum <> A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue are rejected and sent to Google.

I've googled many things before, and the answer was "Google it". That is very annoying. If someone gave the answer there, I would have it at that time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> If someone doesn't know how to do something, they ask on here. They are likely to get a better or more specific answer. If you are one of those "Just Google It" guys, then YOU are the lazy one. This "Google it" crap is really starting to ruin forums.
> Forum = A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> Forum <> A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue are rejected and sent to Google.
> I've googled many things before, and the answer was "Google it". That is very annoying. If someone gave the answer there, I would have it at that time.


While I understand your point and agree to it to a certain degree, there is also undeniably a level of assumed expertise and tech savviness on this forum. Even if you are unable to figure out how to water cool, you should still be able to OC a system to some degree and have an advanced understanding of how your computer hardware works.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> While I understand your point and agree to it to a certain degree, there is also undeniably a level of assumed expertise and tech savviness on this forum. Even if you are unable to figure out how to water cool, you should still be able to OC a system to some degree and have an advanced understanding of how your computer hardware works.


No. If you don't know how to overclock, you join OCN. Then, you learn more about PC's. You can't force someone to google crap before they are eligible for this site! That's NOT why this place was made.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Anyone have a fix for when your looking directly at NPCs and theyre really quiet?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to set your sound to 2.1
Click to expand...

Tried and it didnt work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> You need to set your sound to 2.1
> 
> 
> 
> How? Instead of just saying it, it would be nice if someone would actually explain how to do these not-so self explanatory tweaks.
> 
> I'm not trying to call you out, because you're not the only one. I've done it too.
Click to expand...

Realtek doesnt give me the option of 2.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> *6# Skyrim - No Sound Fix*
> If you can't hear any sound, update your audio drivers and restart your PC. If it doesn't resolve after that, try running the game in Stereo sound settings. You can set this sound setting in your sound control panel.
> 
> If you still can't resolve it, set the audio quality to 41K - you can do that by going into Playback Devices > Speakers (Or Any Sound Device) > Properties > Advanced and choose Studio Quality 41K 16bit.
> 
> *7# Can't Hear NPC Characters Talk ?*
> Follow the above workarounds but if they don't fix this issue, try setting the audio to 2.1 or 5.1 in the Windows Audio Settings.
> 
> Read more: http://segmentnext.com/2011/11/11/skyrim-crashes-freezes-sound-keys-errors-fps-lag-textures-and-fixes/#ixzz1nDnE004d


Also didnt work.


----------



## pepejovi

What does all this have to do with Skyrim? Let's get this thing back on topic, people!


----------



## Spacedinvader

ANYWAY! Back ON TOPIC...Rjorn's drum is completely borked for me, not the "drum won't leave my inventory" bug, Giraud doesn't have the dialogue. Could not find him anywhere (in game days waited in and around the guild) so I obviously resorted to player.placeatme 198ce booyaa there he is. At first he talked to me like he was pissed off, so i reset him, now he talks normal but still no drum dialogue. Reset the quest & consoled through it so I am back at the give him the drum, still no dialogue. If I do player.moveto 198ce I get teleported to a psychedelic room













edit: yes, that is the entire bards guild on the floor in a pile...if I run through the "doors" I pop back out another one portal style









How's that for back on topic







NEWSFLASH: Skyrim has bugs!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

It's like... where all the DEAD people go!

oh... mod idea brewing.... LIMBO. For some reason, the dead are stuck in limbo...... SAVE THEM, DOVAHKIIN!


----------



## grishkathefool

That is the craziest thing I have seen in a long time. It's like some weird hippie party in Limbo. Insane, I almost want the quest to bork for me just to go there and see it for myself!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> It's like... where all the DEAD people go!
> oh... mod idea brewing.... LIMBO. For some reason, the dead are stuck in limbo...... SAVE THEM, DOVAHKIIN!


I read that and the first thought to into my head was FUS RO DAH!









back in a sec!









too funny!!! FUS RO DAH them through the "door" and they start appearing in the middle again to get daaaah'd back out the door









this needs video'd, recommend me free recording ware


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> If someone doesn't know how to do something, they ask on here. They are likely to get a better or more specific answer. If you are one of those "Just Google It" guys, then YOU are the lazy one. This "Google it" crap is really starting to ruin forums.
> Forum = A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.
> Forum <> A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue are rejected and sent to Google.
> I've googled many things before, and the answer was "Google it". That is very annoying. If someone gave the answer there, I would have it at that time.


There's a huge difference in asking a question someone from Geek Squad or "the Genius Bar" could answer and asking a question that requires people on a forum with specialized knowledge to answer. I agree with your post to an slight extent.

However, if you ask a question that should be (as stated above) somewhat general knowledge by the PC community and there are numerous tutorials online on how to do it, then you have no reason not to Google it before asking (otherwise you're being lazy yourself). I went ahead and googled "asus xonar dx 2.1 setup" and first link was to a forum post on Asus's website stating how to change it. It took 5 seconds to Google that (only my time is used), versus someone else on here taking the 2-3 minutes out of their own time to reply to your post which took a minute to type up also. 5 seconds vs 3-4 minutes. Don't be selfish, forums are here to share knowledge and information, not repeat it over and over.

If you ask a question regarding a problem not encountered before, say getting a weird glitch with a new mod someone recommended. Ask away! The mod author could probably help you fix your problem. Honestly now as I type this up, I think I am going to make that Skyrim Mod Master page with links to all of the specific posts where I've said things over and over before and just link people to that from now on. I'm kind of tired of stating the same things because people can't take the 5 seconds out of their time to type the same question in the search box on the top of the Overclock.net page. IT'S THERE FOR A REASON.

I'm not trying to step on anyone's toes. What _02 said is right, people need to start being considerate of other people's time before they go asking a question that has already been answered.

*On topic:* @bigkahuna360 Can you post your AudioMenu settings from your SkyrimPrefs.ini file? For example here's mine for reference. I have a feeling that the NPC dialogue is getting an audio ducking value for some reason.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> I read that and the first thought to into my head was FUS RO DAH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back in a sec!


Fus Ro Dah a bunch of bodies off Bard's Leap Summit... DO IT!

EDIT: As far as this google it argument goes, I end with this:

Stop whining when people don't google something. If you feel like helping, help them. Otherwise, don't point out that they didn't google it. The search bar is a service. If people used the search bar or googled for all the simple stuff, this forum would be a LOT smaller. The number of threads would be a FRACTION of what they are. But, that's not how it works. Quit being jerks. If you have a big head or think someone is too stupid for your time, don't let them know how you feel. No sense causing strain. Yes, I've seen LMGTFY thread issues many times.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Where is that? I have quite a few markers? (JK! I can has googol







)

edit: WOOT post 7500!









edit: on the googling thing...there is no such thing as a stupid question. Only stupid answers. /endsthatnowstayOT!

editedit: placeatme is 13281, 198CE is to go to where he is...which is dead on the floor


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> ANYWAY! Back ON TOPIC...Rjorn's drum is completely borked for me, not the "drum won't leave my inventory" bug, Giraud doesn't have the dialogue. Could not find him anywhere (in game days waited in and around the guild) so I obviously resorted to player.placeatme 198ce booyaa there he is. At first he talked to me like he was pissed off, so i reset him, now he talks normal but still no drum dialogue. Reset the quest & consoled through it so I am back at the give him the drum, still no dialogue. If I do player.moveto 198ce I get teleported to a psychedelic room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yes, that is the entire bards guild on the floor in a pile...if I run through the "doors" I pop back out another one portal style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH: Skyrim has bugs!


If it makes you feel better, there are other broken quests that take you to the same place when you try to locate "missing" people. For whatever reason, sometimes characters mysteriously die and are removed from the game. I was dropped into that room as well when I was trying to find another NPC for a different quest.


----------



## Spacedinvader

So it actually IS purgatory!









And when I said reset I meant resurrect...I assumed that's what Beth does when a NPC dies when they shouldn't during coughtestingcough!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> So it actually IS purgatory!


Well... Purgatory involves your soul being trapped there but still alive as you atone for your past indiscretions and actions. I would classify this as a glorified Hall of Dead in another dimension.


----------



## Spacedinvader

But if it's where NPCs have died go....who the fork killed the entire bards guild? And the only one missing is funny hat man!









edit: I know I play while drinking but I'd remember a massacre!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> But if it's where NPCs have died go....who the fork killed the entire bards guild? And the only one missing is funny hat man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I know I play while drinking but I'd remember a massacre!


Well... it could have been corrupted flags, corrupted data, bugs, radiant AI, as well as a ton of other things.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> It's not a quest, just when you defeat Dragon Priests, the unique ones drop Dragon Priest Masks. There are 9 Ancient Dragon Priest masks, each with a different enchantment. You find 8, place them in their spots at the Labyrinthian (you'll find a wooden mask there, which 'restores' the area when you wear it), and then I'm not sure what happens because I haven't found all 8 yet. I assume either it gives you the 9th, or tells you where to find it?


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Roman5

Well, I've half cheated on this last mask.







I found out it's somewhere south - south east of riften, so I plonked myself at broken helm hollow and tried to find a new location from there. I found two new places, one of which is the place I need. Esbern was useless, just continued sending me to places I've done.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Well, I've half cheated on this last mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out it's somewhere south - south east of riften, so I plonked myself at broken helm hollow and tried to find a new location from there. I found two new places, one of which is the place I need. Esbern was useless, just continued sending me to places I've done.


It is out of the way. You really have to be exploring to find it.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Well, I've half cheated on this last mask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found out it's somewhere south - south east of riften, so I plonked myself at broken helm hollow and tried to find a new location from there. I found two new places, one of which is the place I need. Esbern was useless, just continued sending me to places I've done.
> 
> 
> 
> It is out of the way. You really have to be exploring to find it.
Click to expand...

That's a bit funny. Rahgot was the first dragon priest that I fought on my first play-through. I was quite low level at the time and he was an incredibly tough fight for me. I used his mask for the stats until I got up to smithing steel plate and enchanting I think.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well... it could have been corrupted flags, corrupted data, bugs, radiant AI, as well as a ton of other things.


I do get a lot of bad ids when viewing followers inventories...

yes tried removeallitems etc

edit: first dragon priest i met was the dude with the 75 fireball staff







even being a dunmer didn't help much!


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is out of the way. You really have to be exploring to find it.


Yeah, I was exploring west, north, central, south, except the furthest east. I think when I've done this, depending what further adventure if any the mask leads to, I'm gonna wrap up Skyrim. After 512 hours playing every day since mid november, I'm finally ready to hang my daedric gloves up. Having never played an RPG in my life, I was daunted when I started this game and never thought I'd actually get anywhere close to completing the game. Don't think I'll be interested in expansion packs or DLC either, time to move on to another game I think. Pity, because it's such a joy moving around skyrim, the way everything looks, the way the mechanics of the game works, and all those lovely shouts that won't get used again. But the mystery is all but over now for me, I kinda peaked on the game a few days ago.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That's a bit funny. Rahgot was the _first_ dragon priest that I fought on my first play-through. I was quite low level at the time and he was an incredibly tough fight for me. I used his mask for the stats until I got up to smithing steel plate and enchanting I think.


My first dragon priest was Krosis I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roman5*
> 
> Yeah, I was exploring west, north, central, south, except the furthest east. I think when I've done this, depending what further adventure if any the mask leads to, I'm gonna wrap up Skyrim. After 512 hours playing every day since mid november, I'm finally ready to hang my daedric gloves up. Having never played an RPG in my life, I was daunted when I started this game and never thought I'd actually get anywhere close to completing the game. Don't think I'll be interested in expansion packs or DLC either, time to move on to another game I think. Pity, because it's such a joy moving around skyrim, the way everything looks, the way the mechanics of the game works, and all those lovely shouts that won't get used again. But the mystery is all but over now for me, I kinda peaked on the game a few days ago.


Well there does come down to a point after around 300 hours where between one or multiple characters, you complete all the essential quests and get all the artifacts and unique leveled weapons. Hope any future DLC's may change your mind though. I played Oblivion for a long time afterwards due to all the extra content available.


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My first dragon priest was Krosis I think.
> Well there does come down to a point after around 300 hours where between one or multiple characters, you complete all the essential quests and get all the artifacts and unique leveled weapons. *Hope any future DLC's may change your mind though.* I played Oblivion for a long time afterwards due to all the extra content available.


Possibly. One of the largest parts of the game for me was the character development, making myself stronger whilst the various storylines unfold. But now there's no point in further smithing or enchanting since my armour is over 630 and weapons are 180 to 240, making it a walk in the park to kill anything. The only time it gets tough is if there's two ancient dragons at once or a dragon priest and a dragon simultaneously. But with all the extra help I've got at hand like my spectral assassin, dremora lord, call dragon shout, frost atronach, storm atronach (which I don't think I've even conjured yet), it makes it all pretty easy. That said, this is the best game I've ever experienced in my life, (no lie), and having played it so much, it's going to feel weird not playing it anymore. Even without much left to do in the game, I just love loading the game and roaming. So who knows, I'll wait till new content comes out and see.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Fus Ro Dah a bunch of bodies off Bard's Leap Summit... DO IT!
> EDIT: As far as this google it argument goes, I end with this:
> Stop whining when people don't google something. If you feel like helping, help them. Otherwise, don't point out that they didn't google it. The search bar is a service. If people used the search bar or googled for all the simple stuff, this forum would be a LOT smaller. The number of threads would be a FRACTION of what they are. But, that's not how it works. Quit being jerks. If you have a big head or think someone is too stupid for your time, don't let them know how you feel. No sense causing strain. Yes, I've seen LMGTFY thread issues many times.


One last post from me on this. I wish this site was smaller and that people actually searched before asking. That's how many forums operate and it's a far better practice. When someone like me goes to search for something, it takes far less sifting time.

Anyways, the problem lies in his complaining about the assistance he was receiving, not the question. I get the feeling you overlooked that part.


----------



## subassy

I don't know if this is unique but here is my current status.

This is my first and only character:

- just got to level 48
- 136 hours played (according to steam)
- entirely combat character, single handed weapons and archery with heavy armor (with sneak for some reason)
- some how I made it to the top of the mage's college before any other guild even though I can barely do magic
- only recently bought my first house in whiterun (got some glass armor from wiping out a thalmor fort up north)
- I've been a werewolf pretty much the whole game
- went from level 42 or so to 48 in one weekend (no stone for "buffs" for leveling faster)
- I have still have tons of quests as both "main" and under "Misc"
- still 3 or 4 cities I haven't even visited yet (more quests I assume)

- And here's possibly the most notable of all: I still have gone up the several thousand steps of the throat of the world to meet elder...grey...guys... That's right, I'm that far into the main quest. I actually have no idea what the rest of the main quest is. I assume I'm at the very beginning.

I only post this because I guess I'm unique in this. So many posts of running out of quests by level 30 or whatever. I wasn't even trying to level up, just happens


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I don't know if this is unique but here is my current status.
> This is my first and only character:
> - just got to level 48
> - 136 hours played (according to steam)
> - entirely combat character, single handed weapons and archery with heavy armor (with sneak for some reason)
> - some how I made it to the top of the mage's college before any other guild even though I can barely do magic
> - only recently bought my first house in whiterun (got some glass armor from wiping out a thalmor fort up north)
> - I've been a werewolf pretty much the whole game
> - went from level 42 or so to 48 in one weekend (no stone for "buffs" for leveling faster)
> - I have still have tons of quests as both "main" and under "Misc"
> - still 3 or 4 cities I haven't even visited yet (more quests I assume)
> - And here's possibly the most notable of all: I still have gone up the several thousand steps of the throat of the world to meet elder...grey...guys... That's right, I'm that far into the main quest. I actually have no idea what the rest of the main quest is. I assume I'm at the very beginning.
> I only post this because I guess I'm unique in this. So many posts of running out of quests by level 30 or whatever. I wasn't even trying to level up, just happens


Haha, I've spent more time running around killing stuff and looting than actually questing. Just been running dungeons etc.

By the time I get around to doing any quests I'll just roll my face on the keyboard and win at this rate. Lol.


----------



## tech99

I'm noticing some stutter in high foliage/high NPC areas. I guess it's because of the many texture mods that I'm using. The game runs fine after removing few texture mods.

The HDD Activity LED lights up like the Power LED during these stutterings. So I guess the stutter comes from the game streaming textures from HDD.

I currently have 6GB RAM. Which upgrade among buying a 120GB SSD and upgrading RAM to 12GB would likely to help with this stuttering?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I'm noticing some stutter in high foliage/high NPC areas. I guess it's because of the many texture mods that I'm using. The game runs fine after removing few texture mods.
> The HDD Activity LED lights up like the Power LED during these stutterings. So I guess the stutter comes from the game streaming textures from HDD.
> I currently have 6GB RAM. Which upgrade among buying a 120GB SSD and upgrading RAM to 12GB would likely to help with this stuttering?


ram wont help. I have 12GB of ram and am running skyrim from an ssd and it was still stuttering. The problem is VRAM
once i upgraded to my 7970 the stuttering was gone.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I'm noticing some stutter in high foliage/high NPC areas. I guess it's because of the many texture mods that I'm using. The game runs fine after removing few texture mods.
> The HDD Activity LED lights up like the Power LED during these stutterings. So I guess the stutter comes from the game streaming textures from HDD.
> I currently have 6GB RAM. Which upgrade among buying a 120GB SSD and upgrading RAM to 12GB would likely to help with this stuttering?


What does your VRAM usage look like? Use a tool like MSI Afterburner to help keep track/log of it while you are in-game and maybe let us know what it says. If it is nearing full of your VRAM, then getting extra RAM or an SSD isn't going to solve your problems. If you are capping out on your VRAM, there are a few things you can do short of buying another card with more. Reducing your AA setting, 8x is rather pointless at 1080p so switch it to 4x AA. Decrease shadow detail from Ultra to High (or follow this *guide* I use the medium settings). If you have Skyrim HD 2K + Official Hi-Res pack installed, either uninstall one of them or use the Lite version of Skyrim HD 2K. You can try to use a program like DDSOpt to reduce the size of textures (I wouldn't recommend doing this). And if all else fails, uninstall some texture mods.

Priority for stuttering when dealing with high-res textures + high-density areas: VRAM ----> SSD ----> RAM. Skyrim cannot address more than 4GB of RAM because it is a 32-bit executable, so don't buy RAM for the game period once you have 6GB+ (giving 2GB reserved for system background tasks).


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I don't know if this is unique but here is my current status.
> This is my first and only character:
> - just got to level 48
> - 136 hours played (according to steam)
> - entirely combat character, single handed weapons and archery with heavy armor (with sneak for some reason)
> - some how I made it to the top of the mage's college before any other guild even though I can barely do magic
> - only recently bought my first house in whiterun (got some glass armor from wiping out a thalmor fort up north)
> - I've been a werewolf pretty much the whole game
> - went from level 42 or so to 48 in one weekend (no stone for "buffs" for leveling faster)
> - I have still have tons of quests as both "main" and under "Misc"
> - still 3 or 4 cities I haven't even visited yet (more quests I assume)
> - And here's possibly the most notable of all: I still have gone up the several thousand steps of the throat of the world to meet elder...grey...guys... That's right, I'm that far into the main quest. I actually have no idea what the rest of the main quest is. I assume I'm at the very beginning.
> I only post this because I guess I'm unique in this. So many posts of running out of quests by level 30 or whatever. I wasn't even trying to level up, just happens


And you know what, the game will never end, as the Creation Kit allows aspiring game developers (such as me and my mod team) to generate novel locations with new quests, story, characters, and even weapons and armors, while adding content that reaches beyond the world map of Skyrim (beyond Tamriel), while other modders are constantly generating new content. I believe there won't be another TES game in a long while; I assume it'll be for around a decade until Bethesda develops a new TES game, because until then, they are extremely busy working on large DLCs, each being the size of Shivering Isles, if not bigger. You're not even a quarter way there, my friend.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What does your VRAM usage look like? Use a tool like MSI Afterburner to help keep track/log of it while you are in-game and maybe let us know what it says. If it is nearing full of your VRAM, then getting extra RAM or an SSD isn't going to solve your problems. If you are capping out on your VRAM, there are a few things you can do short of buying another card with more. Reducing your AA setting, 8x is rather pointless at 1080p so switch it to 4x AA. Decrease shadow detail from Ultra to High (or follow this *guide* I use the medium settings). If you have Skyrim HD 2K + Official Hi-Res pack installed, either uninstall one of them or use the Lite version of Skyrim HD 2K. You can try to use a program like DDSOpt to reduce the size of textures (I wouldn't recommend doing this). And if all else fails, uninstall some texture mods.
> Priority for stuttering when dealing with high-res textures + high-density areas: VRAM ----> SSD ----> RAM. Skyrim cannot address more than 4GB of RAM because it is a 32-bit executable, so don't buy RAM for the game period once you have 6GB+ (giving 2GB reserved for system background tasks).


Great post. I might add, that you really need at least 6GB RAM for this game heavily modded. 8GB is ideal. I've been saying 6GB is enough for the last 2 years. That's no longer the case.


----------



## davidm71

Anyone get triple monitor mode working? Lets all petition the developer to bring support for this before this game is old news!

Thanks.

PS: Tried all the mods for eyefinity and could not get it to work!


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Quick question, I want to load a fresh skyrim so I can follow the STEP guide. As far as my current saves, do i just back them up, and then after a new skyrim load and all the mods just paste them back into the save folder? Dont wanna loose everything I've got


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone get triple monitor mode working? Lets all petition the developer to bring support for this before this game is old news!
> Thanks.
> PS: Tried all the mods for eyefinity and could not get it to work!


It works for my Nvidia Surround, but the menu is stretched out. Tried the mods too with no luck.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> It works for my Nvidia Surround, but the menu is stretched out. Tried the mods too with no luck.


Same here. Menus not displaying properly.


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What does your VRAM usage look like? Use a tool like MSI Afterburner to help keep track/log of it while you are in-game and maybe let us know what it says. If it is nearing full of your VRAM, then getting extra RAM or an SSD isn't going to solve your problems. If you are capping out on your VRAM, there are a few things you can do short of buying another card with more. Reducing your AA setting, 8x is rather pointless at 1080p so switch it to 4x AA. Decrease shadow detail from Ultra to High (or follow this *guide* I use the medium settings). If you have Skyrim HD 2K + Official Hi-Res pack installed, either uninstall one of them or use the Lite version of Skyrim HD 2K. You can try to use a program like DDSOpt to reduce the size of textures (I wouldn't recommend doing this). And if all else fails, uninstall some texture mods.
> Priority for stuttering when dealing with high-res textures + high-density areas: VRAM ----> SSD ----> RAM. Skyrim cannot address more than 4GB of RAM because it is a 32-bit executable, so don't buy RAM for the game period once you have 6GB+ (giving 2GB reserved for system background tasks).


I'm using EVGA Precision. Most of the times VRAM usgae is about 1220/1280MB. When the stutter creeps in, it shoots upto 1275MB. You're correct here.. looks like it 's more of a VRAM issue then. Guess I need to tweak the GFX settings a bit then.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I'm using EVGA Precision. Most of the times VRAM usgae is about 1220/1280MB. When the stutter creeps in, it shoots upto 1275MB. You're correct here.. looks like it 's more of a VRAM issue then. Guess I need to tweak the GFX settings a bit then.


I feel your pain brother.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Quick question, I want to load a fresh skyrim so I can follow the STEP guide. As far as my current saves, do i just back them up, and then after a new skyrim load and all the mods just paste them back into the save folder? Dont wanna loose everything I've got


Yes. back up your saves, and you only need to copy back the last save you want to conitnue from, Back up your .ini files in your document/skyrim folder as well, IF you have made changes beyond the vanilla settings. Now, if you have added a ton of new mods, It might not go smoothly. You can't harm anything though.


----------



## obsidian86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> ANYWAY! Back ON TOPIC...Rjorn's drum is completely borked for me, not the "drum won't leave my inventory" bug, Giraud doesn't have the dialogue. Could not find him anywhere (in game days waited in and around the guild) so I obviously resorted to player.placeatme 198ce booyaa there he is. At first he talked to me like he was pissed off, so i reset him, now he talks normal but still no drum dialogue. Reset the quest & consoled through it so I am back at the give him the drum, still no dialogue. If I do player.moveto 198ce I get teleported to a psychedelic room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: yes, that is the entire bards guild on the floor in a pile...if I run through the "doors" I pop back out another one portal style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that for back on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEWSFLASH: Skyrim has bugs!


that is what skooma should have done if you took too much


----------



## iLLGT3

I disabled vsync thru the ini's and now the game runs awesome but my XFX 6850 is being used at 100% and running at 70*C..


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I disabled vsync thru the ini's and now the game runs awesome but my XFX 6850 is being used at 100% and running at 70*C..


If you aren't using any other d3d9.dll mods (injFX) then I'd recommend using something like this and capping your framerate to 59. That way you still enjoy the benefits of turning VSync off, but your card will no longer run at 100% all the time and instead give it a chance to breathe when you are indoors or in a city. Hope this helps!

FPS Limiter

@Tech99

Glad to hear that the issue was pinpointed. Hopefully you don't have to sacrifice too much to get the visuals you want







Let us know if you need more advice.


----------



## Spacedinvader

disabling vsync causes physics issues (above 60 fps)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> disabling vsync causes physics issues (above 60 fps)


Yes it does. Even then, I've seen physics issues on a solid 60 lol.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> I'm using EVGA Precision. Most of the times VRAM usgae is about 1220/1280MB. When the stutter creeps in, it shoots upto 1275MB. You're correct here.. looks like it 's more of a VRAM issue then. Guess I need to tweak the GFX settings a bit then.


i had the same issue with vram. had to delete chris2012's whiterun texture pack to reduce the stuttering.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> And you know what, the game will never end, as the Creation Kit allows aspiring game developers (such as me and my mod team) to generate novel locations with new quests, story, characters, and even weapons and armors, while adding content that reaches beyond the world map of Skyrim (beyond Tamriel), while other modders are constantly generating new content. I believe there won't be another TES game in a long while; I assume it'll be for around a decade until Bethesda develops a new TES game, because until then, they are extremely busy working on large DLCs, each being the size of Shivering Isles, if not bigger. You're not even a quarter way there, my friend.


Hmmm. This is indeed encouraging. Also possibly discouraging. I have this habit of only being obsessed with one thing at a time ya see. It's either Skyrim OR this utility for work OR my WHS Virtualization thing (see sig for that) but it seems to never be multiple things. And to think I wanted to take another skyrim break. That would turn into several months and which time I would have to learn it all over again like a new game.

I think what I'm trying to say is _Damn skryim, too much of a time suck..._ . That's it, I'm switching to the deep story line and character development known as Gears of War









Or maybe just hurry up and finish the main quest so I can have some level of closure and create a new character in several months...?


----------



## Milamber

Anyone know of a way of tracking what mod is causing the error when Skyrim crashes? Whenever I start running it crashes after 2-3secs.


----------



## Maian

Do you have a screenshot of the mods you have installed? But as far as I know, Skyrim doesn't do a very good job of recognizing what mod in particular causes a problem that leads to a CTD. Does it crash at the menu or after you load in?

I had a crashing problem before, it was the DUEL - Combat Expansion mod. I had to figure it out by disabling a group of mods at a time, but luckily, I disabled the mod in the initial group, and so it was a matter of pinpointing it between 5 mods, rather than 50.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Just read Alduin Is Real.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Alduin_is_Real
As my da used to say - Imperials are idiutts!

That is why I am riting this book. I ent never rote a book before, and I do not reckon to rite one agenn, but sometimes a man must do what a man must do. And what I must do is set the recerd strate about the god called Akatosh and the dragon called Alduin. They ent the same thing, no matter what them Imperials mite say, or how thay mite wish it to be so.

My da was never one for the gods, but my ma was. She wershipped all the Divines, and tot me lots of things. So I noe a thing or two about Akatosh. Just as much as any Imperial. I noe he was the first of all the gods to take shape in the Beginning Place. And I noe he has the shape of a dragon.

My da even told me the story of Martyn Septim, and the things what happened when the gates to Oblivion opened. Septim turned into the spirit of Akatosh and killed Mehrunes Dagon. Now I dont noe about you, but any dragon that fites the Prince of Destruction is okay by me.

Now I hope you understand the problim. Akatosh is good. Everyone, from Nord to Imperial, noes that. But Alduin? He ent good! He's the oposit of good! That Alduin is evil thrue and thrue. So you see, Akatosh and Alduin cant be one and the same.

Growing up as a lad in Skyrim, I herd all the stories. Told to me by my da, who was told by his da, who was told by his da, and so on. And one of those stories was about Alduin. But see, he was not Akatosh. He was another dragon and a real wun at that.

Akatosh is some kind of spirit dragon I think, wen he bothers to be a dragon at all (and not a god livin in sum kind of god plac like Obliviun). But Alduin is a real dragon, with flesh and teeth and a mean streak longer than the White River. And there was a time when Alduin tried to rool over all of Skyrim with his other dragons. In the end, it took sum mitey strong heroes to finally kill Alduin and be dun with his hole sorry story.

So I got to ask - does that sound like Akatosh to you? No, frend. No it do not.

And so I, Thromgar Iron-Head do firmly say, with the utmost connvicshun, that Alduin is real, and he ent Akatosh!


----------



## Roman5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Just read Alduin Is Real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Alduin_is_Real
> As my da used to say - Imperials are idiutts!
> That is why I am riting this book. I ent never rote a book before, and I do not reckon to rite one agenn, but sometimes a man must do what a man must do. And what I must do is set the recerd strate about the god called Akatosh and the dragon called Alduin. They ent the same thing, no matter what them Imperials mite say, or how thay mite wish it to be so.
> My da was never one for the gods, but my ma was. She wershipped all the Divines, and tot me lots of things. So I noe a thing or two about Akatosh. Just as much as any Imperial. I noe he was the first of all the gods to take shape in the Beginning Place. And I noe he has the shape of a dragon.
> My da even told me the story of Martyn Septim, and the things what happened when the gates to Oblivion opened. Septim turned into the spirit of Akatosh and killed Mehrunes Dagon. Now I dont noe about you, but any dragon that fites the Prince of Destruction is okay by me.
> Now I hope you understand the problim. Akatosh is good. Everyone, from Nord to Imperial, noes that. But Alduin? He ent good! He's the oposit of good! That Alduin is evil thrue and thrue. So you see, Akatosh and Alduin cant be one and the same.
> Growing up as a lad in Skyrim, I herd all the stories. Told to me by my da, who was told by his da, who was told by his da, and so on. And one of those stories was about Alduin. But see, he was not Akatosh. He was another dragon and a real wun at that.
> Akatosh is some kind of spirit dragon I think, wen he bothers to be a dragon at all (and not a god livin in sum kind of god plac like Obliviun). But Alduin is a real dragon, with flesh and teeth and a mean streak longer than the White River. And there was a time when Alduin tried to rool over all of Skyrim with his other dragons. In the end, it took sum mitey strong heroes to finally kill Alduin and be dun with his hole sorry story.
> So I got to ask - does that sound like Akatosh to you? No, frend. No it do not.
> And so I, Thromgar Iron-Head do firmly say, with the utmost connvicshun, that Alduin is real, and he ent Akatosh!


Lol, I remember reading that one in the game.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> disabling vsync causes physics issues (above 60 fps)


If you're using an ENB you can enable a FPS Limiter (if it's enabled in the enbseries.ini) by pressing the Home key. Best to set at 59FPS. May get longer load times though.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you aren't using any other d3d9.dll mods (injFX) then I'd recommend using something like this and capping your framerate to 59. That way you still enjoy the benefits of turning VSync off, but your card will no longer run at 100% all the time and instead give it a chance to breathe when you are indoors or in a city. Hope this helps!
> FPS Limiter
> @Tech99
> Glad to hear that the issue was pinpointed. Hopefully you don't have to sacrifice too much to get the visuals you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know if you need more advice.


I was looking at that. I'll give it a try and If I decide to use a mod that modifies that .dll then I'll use that work around.

I did get a few physics issues like others said with it off and when I look at the ground while running, I get these weird black lines and some weird sound distortion.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone know of a way of tracking what mod is causing the error when Skyrim crashes? Whenever I start running it crashes after 2-3secs.


I've noticed I've had this issue before if I didn't remove a FXAA or ENB file correctly. I know you like to mess with stuff like this too so could it be the cause of the problem?

Worth double checking to be sure.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> when I look at the ground while running, I get these weird black lines.


Are you running 12.2 drivers? They can cause graphical issues for some people? I noticed alot of artifacting, like black blocks & lines while using them so reverted back to 12.1.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> disabling vsync causes physics issues (above 60 fps)
> 
> 
> 
> If you're using an ENB you can enable a FPS Limiter (if it's enabled in the enbseries.ini) by pressing the Home key. Best to set at 59FPS. May get longer load times though.
Click to expand...

I found that having a FPS limiter did increase the load times very slightly but that it also prevented items from flying off of the shelves in my home during cell load.

You have no idea it was when I spent hours decorating my home perfectly only to return and have half a dozen dragon claws fly off of the shelves and knock all sorts of things over the first time I entered my home after decorating.


----------



## iLLGT3

I used to decorate my houses like crazy in Oblivion (had better item placement imo) but because of that, I won't even bother now.









*EDIT:* I installed the FPS limiter and it works just fine BUT, I do get these waves that start from the bottom of my screen and fade out towards the middle.. (refresh rate issue?) and my other problem is it disables MSI Afterburner from showing the OSD..









*EDIT2:* I went ahead and removed the FPS limiter mod and I am now using the FPS limiter that is built into MSI Afterburner. It works AWESOME.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> I used to decorate my houses like crazy in Oblivion (had better item placement imo) but because of that, I won't even bother now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I installed the FPS limiter and it works just fine BUT, I do get these waves that start from the bottom of my screen and fade out towards the middle.. (refresh rate issue?) and my other problem is it disables MSI Afterburner from showing the OSD..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT2:* I went ahead and removed the FPS limiter mod and I am now using the FPS limiter that is built into MSI Afterburner. It works AWESOME.


I used to decorate my house too.

Then I took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I used to decorate my house too.
> 
> Then I took a this placement system sucks whatchu mean I can't manually put books on the shelf???/?


OMGz agree


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

The arrow was self-inflicted. Based on
Quote:


> *this placement system sucks whatchu mean I can't manually put books on the shelf???/?*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish the placement system was made nice and simple; target, place, and lock.


----------



## amtbr

Hey guys so I've got a problem, my game is totally corrupted and won't even load. I've tried all my save files, sometimes it says "this save game is corrupt" and wont load any, other times it tries to load by CTD before entering the game. I've tried uninstalling _every_ mod I own, but still no luck. I've also had Steam check the integrity of the game as well. Is my level 49 character totally done? You guys have any ideas?


----------



## AlvoAsh

As far as I know if all the saved games of your level 49 are corrupted your'e pretty much buggered unless you have backed up your Saves folder.


----------



## SkillzKillz

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaiHTvifGt0&hd=1

*Eargasm*


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaiHTvifGt0&hd=1
> *Eargasm*


sorry but that was bad beyond belief


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone know of a way of tracking what mod is causing the error when Skyrim crashes? Whenever I start running it crashes after 2-3secs.


enable logging in your papyrus section of your Skyrim.ini. It may not point to EXACTLY which mod, but , and I keep saying this, it WILL point you in the right direction because you'll see something like this (one of my LOGS)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[02/26/2012 - 11:15:22AM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:22AM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:22AM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:29AM] VM is freezing...
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:29AM] VM is frozen
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:29AM] Reverting game...
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:32AM] Loading game...
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] Cannot open store for class "aaFXcameraAttachScriptNSR", missing file?
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Unable to get type aaFXcameraAttachScriptNSR referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] Cannot open store for class "AnimalHarvest", missing file?
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Unable to get type AnimalHarvest referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Variable ::CurrentPose_var on script MannequinActivatorSCRIPT loaded from save not found within the actual object. This variable will be skipped.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Variable :ose01_var on script MannequinActivatorSCRIPT loaded from save not found within the actual object. This variable will be skipped.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Variable :ose02_var on script MannequinActivatorSCRIPT loaded from save not found within the actual object. This variable will be skipped.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Variable :ose03_var on script MannequinActivatorSCRIPT loaded from save not found within the actual object. This variable will be skipped.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] Cannot open store for class "OCTGRiftenGateUnlockerScript", missing file?
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Unable to get type OCTGRiftenGateUnlockerScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] Cannot open store for class "aaNSRQuestScript", missing file?
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Unable to get type aaNSRQuestScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] Cannot open store for class "AAAAJangoMYSCRIPT", missing file?
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Unable to get type AAAAJangoMYSCRIPT referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] Cannot open store for class "ARTOCMadesiStrongboxScript", missing file?
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Unable to get type ARTOCMadesiStrongboxScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] Cannot open store for class "JangoScript", missing file?
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Unable to get type JangoScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type AnimalHarvest in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type aaNSRQuestScript in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type aaFXcameraAttachScriptNSR in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type AnimalHarvest in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type ARTOCMadesiStrongboxScript in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type OCTGRiftenGateUnlockerScript in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type AAAAJangoMYSCRIPT in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type JangoScript in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type AnimalHarvest in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type AnimalHarvest in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type AnimalHarvest in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] warning: Could not find type AnimalHarvest in the type table in save
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:33AM] VM is thawing...
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:40AM] VM is freezing...
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:40AM] VM is frozen
[02/26/2012 - 11:15:40AM] Reverting game...



thats a log of my game moments before a crash to desktop.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> sorry but that was bad beyond belief


No argument here.


----------



## iLLGT3

I'm a fan hardstyle and all that BUT, that was just like Skrillex, Basshunter, etc.. etc..

It's that mainstream saturated crap that "everyone" want to hear.. The exact reason I no longer listen to David Guetta.


----------



## grishkathefool

Roman5, have you downloaded any of the dungeons from the Workshop or Nexus?


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaiHTvifGt0&hd=1
> *Eargasm*


Line from youtube comments:
Quote:


> I used to﻿ hate hardstyle music, then I took this track to the ear.


Fixed version:
Quote:


> I used to﻿ [like] hardstyle music, then I took this track to the ear.


- there, fixed it...

Actually I did like the video/music on some level. Just a little over the top.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Hey guys so I've got a problem, my game is totally corrupted and won't even load. I've tried all my save files, sometimes it says "this save game is corrupt" and wont load any, other times it tries to load by CTD before entering the game. I've tried uninstalling _every_ mod I own, but still no luck. I've also had Steam check the integrity of the game as well. Is my level 49 character totally done? You guys have any ideas?


Go to your skyrim.ini file, the one in my documents/my games/skyrim or whatever.

Under the general heading there should be a com
mand that looks somethin like "uGridsToLoad=" followed by a number.

If it doesn't exist add this line in, general is the first sub heading.

"uGridsToLoad=7" without quote marks.

If that doesn't work try 9, that worked for me. Once you load your save you can lower the value via console.

It's something to do with your uGridsToLoad value being lower now than it was in your save games, causing a crash. Had exact same problem, this fixed it.

Worth a shot


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaiHTvifGt0&hd=1
> *Eargasm*
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but that was bad beyond belief
Click to expand...

I'm with Spaceinvader on this one; that was a terrible cover and I'd call it more of an ear-bleed than an ear-gasm.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Go to your skyrim.ini file, the one in my documents/my games/skyrim or whatever.
> Under the general heading there should be a com
> mand that looks somethin like "uGridsToLoad=" followed by a number.
> If it doesn't exist add this line in, general is the first sub heading.
> "uGridsToLoad=7" without quote marks.
> If that doesn't work try 9, that worked for me. Once you load your save you can lower the value via console.
> It's something to do with your uGridsToLoad value being lower now than it was in your save games, causing a crash. Had exact same problem, this fixed it.
> Worth a shot


Thanks, I had it set to 7 before, gave it a whirl w/ 9, no dice.

Guess its time to shelve Skyrim for a long time until I get re-interested. No way in hell am I starting a new character right now.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, for some reason i seem to get stuttering when i am fighting at least 3 people or more it would seem. The issue has started today and i don't know why? The CPU and GPU's do not seem to be throttling back. I also got 2 CTD's as well.


----------



## Milamber

Is Steam workshop allowing people to get updates? I keep getting error on each mod


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is Steam workshop allowing people to get updates? I keep getting error on each mod


Nope. It's woking fine for me here in Kanada.


----------



## majin662

Bradley recheck your steam settings. Steam is tricky when it comes to re enabling the overlay that causes stuttering for some. If not that then you have the worst luck ever because you get stutter like every other week now it would seem and we're running out of options as ti what it could be if you say it happens with no mods as well


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nope. It's woking fine for me here in Kanada.


Its happening to others too

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=29459633


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Its happening to others too
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=29459633


Ya, I did a quick google after I posted that and saw that. I'm sure it will be fixed soon. Steam's pretty decent that way.


----------



## BradleyW

For some reason skyrim is stuttering really bad constantly. Has anyone seen any smooth gameplay loss on the new 295's?


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For some reason skyrim is stuttering really bad constantly. Has anyone seen any smooth gameplay loss on the new 295's?


I'm on the new 295's and smooth sailing. Did you recheck your steam overlay settings? What I've noticed is everytime I go offline then online or steam does an update at least 2 or 3 settings I disabled are reenabled


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

deleted


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a issuse. I read the elder scroll and watch the two nords fight a dragon, then the third nord appears and blah blah blah. Then when they say Alduin is coming they take theyre stance and.... nothing. A infinite loop of dragons circling but no chant, no Alduin, just alot of dragons roars. Any ideas?


Please put that post in spoiler tags please. Some people haven't completed the main quest.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> For some reason skyrim is stuttering really bad constantly. Has anyone seen any smooth gameplay loss on the new 295's?


Not with me, Im afraid Brad. New drivers seem to be working really well with me. Im using Mil's last FXAA and the SR DLC graphics patch. I do remember a small patch (@ 54mb) for SR late last week. Did you get that one?


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Please put that post in spoiler tags please. Some people haven't completed the main quest.


Sorry. Couldnt figure out how to do it right so just deleted post


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Sorry. Couldnt figure out how to do it right so just deleted post


In the future, just either select the text you have written, and want hidden, then when it's highlighted, click the spoiler tag in the top row of buttons in the editor:



Alternatively, you could click the Spoiler button first, then type what you want inside it.


----------



## modinn

Hey guys, I'm currently finishing up the next release of Candlelight Toggle. It should be out tomorrow night sometime. Features are listed below the video. If you have a personal request, please PM me and I'll see what I can do. Enjoy!





New features in v2:

*Candlelight Shout
*Candlelight Ring
*Method of getting the ring, spell(s), or shout if lost or not learned.
*BAIN Script for Wrye Bash users.
*Included guide to make candlelight a dedicated shortcut on keyboard (and 360 controller) with use of ring
*Beta version of candlelight with casting shadows (not compatible with Warmer Magic Lights and produces ugly shadow seams at the moment, not recommended but test it if willing)
*Reworked sounds a little bit (reverse sound for dispel in next release)

Future features:
*Improved casting sound changes
*Add a Lum sound for the shout
*More compatibility and features like Warmer Magic Lights
*Strobe Light or Disco Ball (depending on how fast I can learn NifSkope and 3DSMax and whether the CK will allow NIF animations to produce that much light/reflection)
*Detect Life/Undead Toggle(optional d/l release later this week)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm currently finishing up the next release of Candlelight Toggle. It should be out tomorrow night sometime. Features are listed below the video. If you have a personal request, please PM me and I'll see what I can do. Enjoy!


Thanks for your efforts...

I will prob wont use, but I will still download and endorse! I prefer the good old torch!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks for your efforts...
> I will prob wont use, but I will still download and endorse! I prefer the good old torch!


To be honest, none of my characters had ever learned the candlelight spell before I started making this mod. And honestly, I don't use it that much either. I'm a torch guy too. But there were a lot of people on the Bethesda forums, Nexus forums, and a few people on here all asking for a candlelight spell that lasted longer or infinitely. And I decided to use this opportunity to get started making mods for Skyrim and help out the community with a useful mod. Start out small as they say









Currently in the works is a mod that will make certain animals like the Sabre Cat to have glowing eyes (nocturnal vision) at night for added immersion. I'm poking around with NifSkope at the moment and learning how the Devs did glowing eyes on Draugr's and I'm going to adapt it to animals. After that, I plan on working hard on the *Real Lights* mod if it isn't done by that time. Currently working on my 7th dungeon in my GRUP but I've been devoting efforts to Candlelight Toggle at the moment.

Thanks for the download and endorse though, I appreciate it! Also I'm very much looking forward to your InjFX config, I'm ready to give up ENB entirely haha


----------



## Lifeshield

I think it's an awesome mod, I believe I already gave it my endorsement (I think I was one of the first to endorse it, lol).

There's loads of really big mods out there that do great things but it's the smaller mods, much like this one, that make subtle changes that totally improve, and change the way you play, your game that are worthy of the most attention.


----------



## _02

Agreed - large mods have large targets.

Small mods scratch that hard to reach itch ;p


----------



## Maian

Anyone know what the latest Skyrim update does? Game just downloaded a 51.7MB update... and I haven't seen any notes about it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think it's an awesome mod, I believe I already gave it my endorsement (I think I was one of the first to endorse it, lol).
> 
> There's loads of really big mods out there that do great things but it's the smaller mods, much like this one, that make subtle changes that totally improve, and change the way you play, your game that are worthy of the most attention.


Yes, it definitely is the little things that tend to stand out. That high definition eye mod is so amazing. That paired with a covergirl look, every time I face off with my wife it's like







She looks amazing


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Anyone know what the latest Skyrim update does? Game just downloaded a 51.7MB update... and I haven't seen any notes about it.


Quote:


> UPDATE 1.4.27 (PC Only)
> 
> LAUNCHER
> 
> Fixed issue with downloading mods when you are subscribed to more than 50 mods
> Fixed crash when loading a subscribed mod that has been removed from Workshop by the author
> *Mod load order functionality*
> 
> BUG FIXES (PC only)
> 
> Fixed occasional crashes when loading a save that relies on plugins/master files that no longer exist
> Fixed issue where controls would become unresponsive while charging an enchanted weapon
> Fixed issue where controls would occasionally become unresponsive while switching from third to first person while using the Arcane Enchanter
> Fixed issue where controls would become unresponsive if activating a crafting station with autorun active
> Fixed issue where keyboard would fail if Rename Item was selected before choosing the number of charges, while using Arcane Enchanter
> Fixed several issues with remapping buttons while using an Xbox 360 controller
> Fixed issue where pressing Escape button after fast traveling but before the loading would cause certain menus to stop working properly
> Followers now sneak properly when player is sneaking


Most of it is compatibility changes to enhance Steam Workshops integration with the game. The way mods are handled currently is in a state not very useable by SW. The creators of Wrye Bash, NMM, BOSS, and Mod Organizer were all informed by Bethesda that the way Load Order is handled would be changed in the next patch (assuming this is it). So if you upgrade to this latest patch 1.4.27, then your load order *WILL BE BROKEN* until the respective manager devs create a compatibility fix for the new system.

Therefore if you are currently using any number of mods (especially >25 ESP's/Plugins) and have reordered your Plugins before then I recommend *NOT* to upgrade to the newest patch until your respective Mod Manager is fixed. Setting Skyrim to not update automatically DOES NOT WORK because I noticed this morning that Steam reverted my setting. Go to Offline mode for the time being.

Your game can break and all of those incompatibilities that were fixed with BOSS or your Load Order will no longer be applied. Hopefully all the creators of these managers get a patch out soon.

Edit: If for some reason you accidentally patched to 1.4.27, then there is a way to still do your Load Order. You'll just have to do it manually and not in NMM or Wrye Bash (until they are updated). With the new patch, the Plugins.txt is where the Load Order will be read from for now on. It is located at something like "_C:\Users\Modinn\AppData\Local\Skyrim\plugins.txt_" If you were to run BOSS, you can copy down the same order into your plugins.txt file and the game will work as normal.

For more info about the load order changes, here's link to thread that covers the agreement between the mod managers

Link to Nexus State of the Union by the Nexus Creator and his thoughts about the changes 1:05-9:47


----------



## BradleyW

Am sure NMM has made changes to work with the patch.


----------



## Lifeshield

Not had any problems since updating to be honest. Not saying no one will but I have a hell of alot of mods installed and everything seems to be working just fine.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Am sure NMM has made changes to work with the patch.


Not yet, but the changes are getting there







NMM v0.14.3 should be the next release to include the new Load Order Functionality and BOSS compatibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> Not had any problems since updating to be honest. Not saying no one will but I have a hell of alot of mods installed and everything seems to be working just fine.


You're a lucky one. If you don't have that many mods or you don't have a lot of mods that conflict with each other, then the load order isn't that big of a difference. Talking more along the lines of .ESP files and not texture files. Some people haven't been as lucky. I changed to offline for the time being cause I know that my game will kill itself.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Not had any problems since updating to be honest. Not saying no one will but I have a hell of alot of mods installed and everything seems to be working just fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Not yet, but the changes are getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NMM v0.14.3 should be the next release to include the new Load Order Functionality and BOSS compatibility.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> Not had any problems since updating to be honest. Not saying no one will but I have a hell of alot of mods installed and everything seems to be working just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lucky one. If you don't have that many mods or you don't have a lot of mods that conflict with each other, then the load order isn't that big of a difference. Talking more along the lines of .ESP files and not texture files. Some people haven't been as lucky. I changed to offline for the time being cause I know that my game will kill itself.
Click to expand...

Same here lifeshield, no issues at all. That is why i don't know much about this issue. Mods are fine with NMM and new patch???


----------



## GeforceGTS

I left steam running overnight, Skyrim updated itself even though I keep setting it not to. My game is now borked, great


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Not yet, but the changes are getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NMM v0.14.3 should be the next release to include the new Load Order Functionality and BOSS compatibility.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> Not had any problems since updating to be honest. Not saying no one will but I have a hell of alot of mods installed and everything seems to be working just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lucky one. If you don't have that many mods or you don't have a lot of mods that conflict with each other, then the load order isn't that big of a difference. Talking more along the lines of .ESP files and not texture files. Some people haven't been as lucky. I changed to offline for the time being cause I know that my game will kill itself.
Click to expand...

I'm running 29 mods via .esp files at the moment. I think I posted a picture of all the mods I was running before in the pictures thread.

It's worth noting I never reordered any of them however.


----------



## modinn

As I said before, the Load Order changes do not apply to your build if you're just using a bunch of texture mods. They have nothing to do with the load order, only ESP's do. So if you don't have many mods like that, (<25 ESP's) then you are probably not going to have more than a conflict or two that you won't notice.

Load order is important for people using mods like Midas Magic, Deadly Dragons, PISE, any crafting mod, Hair mods, new Houses, mods that change cities like Pines of Whiterun and Better Cities, Open Cities, and the like all at the same time. These mods do cause crashes when multiple mods that change the same thing are installed and they will break your game unless you reorder them with BOSS or manually. And to Bradley, NMM has not been updated for the new patch yet. You can still install mods like normal, but any Load Order changes that you try to make with NMM or BOSS or Wrye Bashwill not work period. The update is in the works and will probably be released in the next day or two (my guess).

Edit:
@Lifeshield I'll take a look at your list, but if the game isn't broken for you then cool glad to hear







. If you never had the reorder before, then the load order changes obviously don't apply yet







I'm running at 76 .ESP's right now, and I know for a fact that there are conflicts haha. I just posted that as a warning to people who have had changed their order in the past and know they have conflicts.


----------



## Demented

Only thing the update borked for me was SKSE and skyboost, both of which are removed, and performance seems the same, so I might just leave them out.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Only thing the update borked for me was SKSE and skyboost, both of which are removed, and performance seems the same, so I might just leave them out.


SKSE was updated for 1.4.27 if you didn't know.

Get it here


----------



## Sethy666

Treasure Hunt!

I just found out that there are numerous treasure chests to be found as side quests. Im not sure if this is widely known, so Im posting it up here











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://hubpages.com/search/Skyrim+Treasure+hunts



Happy hunting


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> As I said before, the Load Order changes do not apply to your build if you're just using a bunch of texture mods. They have nothing to do with the load order, only ESP's do. So if you don't have many mods like that, (<25 ESP's) then you are probably not going to have more than a conflict or two that you won't notice.
> Load order is important for people using mods like Midas Magic, Deadly Dragons, PISE, any crafting mod, Hair mods, new Houses, mods that change cities like Pines of Whiterun and Better Cities, Open Cities, and the like all at the same time. These mods do cause crashes when multiple mods that change the same thing are installed and they will break your game unless you reorder them with BOSS or manually. And to Bradley, NMM has not been updated for the new patch yet. You can still install mods like normal, but any Load Order changes that you try to make with NMM or BOSS or Wrye Bashwill not work period. The update is in the works and will probably be released in the next day or two (my guess).
> Edit:
> @Lifeshield I'll take a look at your list, but if the game isn't broken for you then cool glad to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you never had the reorder before, then the load order changes obviously don't apply yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running at 76 .ESP's right now, and I know for a fact that there are conflicts haha. I just posted that as a warning to people who have had changed their order in the past and know they have conflicts.


Here, this will save you sifting through the other thread:



Mostly standalone armour & weapons, some hair mods, environment mods, sounds files, and a few alteration files. Oh and a mount!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Treasure Hunt!
> I just found out that there are numerous treasure chests to be found as side quests. Im not sure if this is widely known, so Im posting it up here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://hubpages.com/search/Skyrim+Treasure+hunts
> 
> 
> Happy hunting


haha yeah i found a treasure map real early on, have recently found 2 more. one of mine is numbered VII which means at least seven exist. im not using any walk throughs for them, more fun on my own. but yeah, interestin to see how many there might be.


----------



## Milamber

Lush Trees Update is out by OpticShooter


----------



## majin662

Should be back tomorrow. Parts are here and ive cleaned all the nerdgasm off of them.

I have a question though. Is there any way to take photos in game at a higher rez than 1080??


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Should be back tomorrow. Parts are here and ive cleaned all the nerdgasm off of them.
> I have a question though. Is there any way to take photos in game at a higher rez than 1080??


Short answer: Not unless you play the game at a higher resolution like 2560 x 1600. The tools we use to take screenshots only save what is being outputted by the graphics card. So if the game is outputting at 1080p, then that's the max size of the photo you can take.

Long answer: The best quality photos you can take are with the in-game screenshot tool, which does not include injFX or ENB modifications, and the ENB screenshot tool, which will include injFX and ENB image mods. It takes 24-bit color photos and stores them as BMP (24-bit means 3 bytes per pixel, so 1080x1920x3= 6 Megabytes). The injFX saves the files as PNG, which is lossless compressed BMP, and is usually up to 1/3 of the size of BMP. Personally I like to take BMP photos and then compress them myself. But when you are in-game, PNG is the better shot to take because of the smaller size (less stutter while it writes to the HDD/SSD). Some don't see a difference between PNG and BMP, so it's really up to you.

If you haven't seen this, you should give it a try. It's pretty good for taking really precise shots *Skyrim Photography Toolkit*.

Looking forward to your photos and tell us how that new card works out!


----------



## majin662

I was using the photography mod but for example the lens complete version has probably 50 different batch files you have to use for various style photos. Perhaps if it was more a mod and not a collection of batch files i'd feel less burdened using it, but yeah it is nice for different zooms etc.

Yeah im anxious too to stretch the new cards legs and the other upgrades. We'll see. I will say this im at least shooting for skyrim hd full as well as vurts and trees hd and rwt ultra. I think those 4 will be a great base to start at.

Thanks for the heads up mod. Diggin the mod. I love torches but when im trying to swing that massive 2her its nice to be able to see while doing so.


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yes, it definitely is the little things that tend to stand out. That high definition eye mod is so amazing. That paired with a covergirl look, every time I face off with my wife it's like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazing


Hey, why not post a screenshot of your character's face?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

What are some of the known causes for a white screen crash? I see repeating patterns similar to GPU failure. I'm going to buy another 6970 and return this one for RMA. That way I'll have a 6970 while I wait, then get Crossfire.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yes, it definitely is the little things that tend to stand out. That high definition eye mod is so amazing. That paired with a covergirl look, every time I face off with my wife it's like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, why not post a screenshot of your character's face?
Click to expand...

I intend to some day, I'm a bit bored of the game right now so it might be a while before I get around to that lol.

Getting back into STALKER for a bit.


----------



## BradleyW

Has the new patch of nvidia drivers broke the game for anyone? I just get random lag/stutter all the time for no reason at all.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has the new patch of nvidia drivers broke the game for anyone? I just get random lag/stutter all the time for no reason at all.


Not for me it hasnt... Its running very nicely.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has the new patch of nvidia drivers broke the game for anyone? I just get random lag/stutter all the time for no reason at all.


I'm on 290.53 beta and the game is beautiful on those drivers.

The 295 WHQL drivers were also great for Skyrim but they broke [email protected], so I reverted to the 290 beta.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I'm on 290.53 beta and the game is beautiful on those drivers.
> 
> The 295 WHQL drivers were also great for Skyrim *but they broke [email protected]*, so I reverted to the 290 beta.










Thats strange... Ive been foiding on them fine. What was the problem?


----------



## majin662

Ok admittedly off topic but should be funny none the less.

Joke of the day. So the coworker i recently built a system for gets his pc delivered to him today ala me. I5 2500k @ 4.5ghz gskill ddr3 1600 8gb gtx 560ti 448 core. 2 samsung 830 ssd's 1 64gb os drive 1 128gb games drive.

When handed to him ... He asks. With a deadly serious face (he knows a little less than zilch about pc's) so?? Do you think ill be able to play everquest with this???


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Ok admittedly off topic but should be funny none the less.
> Joke of the day. So the coworker i recently built a system for gets his pc delivered to him today ala me. I5 2500k @ 4.5ghz gskill ddr3 1600 8gb gtx 560ti 448 core. 2 samsung 830 ssd's 1 64gb os drive 1 128gb games drive.
> When handed to him ... He asks. With a deadly serious face (he knows a little less than zilch about pc's) so?? Do you think ill be able to play everquest with this???


oh dear me...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Ok admittedly off topic but should be funny none the less.
> 
> Joke of the day. So the coworker i recently built a system for gets his pc delivered to him today ala me. I5 2500k @ 4.5ghz gskill ddr3 1600 8gb gtx 560ti 448 core. 2 samsung 830 ssd's 1 64gb os drive 1 128gb games drive.
> 
> When handed to him ... He asks. With a deadly serious face (he knows a little less than zilch about pc's) so?? Do you think ill be able to play everquest with this???


lmao, you should have replied, (in same deadly serious face) "Oh... that is what you needed this for? Might need to upgrade it some more..."


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Ok admittedly off topic but should be funny none the less.
> Joke of the day. So the coworker i recently built a system for gets his pc delivered to him today ala me. I5 2500k @ 4.5ghz gskill ddr3 1600 8gb gtx 560ti 448 core. 2 samsung 830 ssd's 1 64gb os drive 1 128gb games drive.
> When handed to him ... He asks. With a deadly serious face (he knows a little less than zilch about pc's) so?? Do you think ill be able to play everquest with this???


So my question to you would be, why did you build him a beastly computer if he aspires to play Everquest? Is he hoping to eventually play more games?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So my question to you would be, why did you build him a beastly computer if he aspires to play Everquest? Is he hoping to eventually play more games?


Probably gave him a big budget for a gaming PC. "Gaming" PCs now adays are much different from the days of Everquest,1999. Maybe he didn't know what to expect from the budget guidelines he gave.


----------



## grishkathefool

If you recall, majin used the money his friend gave him to upgrade his machine to a 2700K and a 580 3GB.

To which Lifeshield responded:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> <<<<<< Jealous... -.-


----------



## BradleyW

I keep getting bsods when playing this game. Has anyone seen any issues with the new drivers or the latest patch?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> If you recall, majin used the money his friend gave him to upgrade his machine to a 2700K and a 580 3GB.
> To which Lifeshield responded:


Ah thanks! Good to know the backstory.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ah thanks! Good to know the backstory.


yeah Oc he wanted to aspire to skyrim and BF3 and Shogun 2, those were his main 3 AFTEr EQ, but the EQ is a true story and Eq was the basis for wanting to upgrade. I showed him some photos from the photo thread and he was like **** and all that. He set a pretty sizeable budget for it. 1500$ and when I showed him my computer he basically said how much of that will you sell for x and how much more can I get with X so we hodgepodged together what he has now, which is still beastly. But, in all honesty, he got beastly JR and I upgraded to beastly SR.

edit. o-m-f-g gets edited lol


----------



## Lifeshield

<<<<<< Jealous... -.-


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> <<<<<< Jealous... -.-


LOL! Still jealous?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL! Still jealous?


Very much so. I can only imagine how much more awesome I could make Skyrim with some additional power.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I keep getting bsods when playing this game. Has anyone seen any issues with the new drivers or the latest patch?


You may want to revisit your overclock on the GPU. I had BSODs while folding with the new drivers but a small decrease in my core clock fixed that,

As far as Skyrim is concerned, it hasnt experienced any issues with the new drivers.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Very much so. I can only imagine how much more awesome I could make Skyrim with some additional power.


I'll carry the burden for us Life, it'll be hard, but..........I'll do it


----------



## Lifeshield

Meh!


----------



## grishkathefool

@lifeshield

I see that you can get another 6870 for under $200 these days...
I seem to recall that you are waiting to build a whole new rig though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> @lifeshield
> I see that you can get another 6870 for under $200 these days...
> I seem to recall that you are waiting to build a whole new rig though.


For the XFX HD6870 it would cost me around £140.

Some new 120mm fans will be the first thing on my to buy list however (eventually anyway) after managing to nuke a couple of Antec Tricools last night. Fortunately my 200mm top fan exhausts like a champ.









Won't be buying a new rig anytime soon until business picks up.


----------



## modinn

For those of you who were interested, I updated Candlelight Toggle to version 2 earlier today. Grab it here!

On the other hand for those of you who were wondering, it looks like Wrinklyninja from the BOSS team is finishing up features on the BOSS API to allow the new Load Order changes to be featured in the mod managers for 1.4.27. This only applies to those of us who've been reordering our plugins using Wrye Bash/MO/NMM/BOSS, if you haven't then you needn't worry and the rest of the post can be ignored







.

Lojack is on his heels bug testing features as far as getting an update for Wrye Bash once the API is released. Likewise Kaburke, of the NMM team, said he's making good progress on the NMM update for the API. Wrinklyninja said he'd expect the initial API to be released Friday or Saturday, so that NMM and Wrye Bash and the likes can get compatible versions of their managers up for download. Honestly this is the only thing keeping me from turning off "Offline Mode" on Steam, I feel disconnected without my Friends list haha.

Just thought some of you all might like to know. You can monitor their progress at these two threads.

BOSS API thread
Discussion and Status of each of the managers


----------



## AMD_Freak

anyone had any issues with funky artifacts since the last update 2/29 ? today all of a sudden Im getting weird problems Ive been running perfect on ultra with the Skyrim HD mod from Nexus until today my GPU temps are only 70c and VRAM usage is around 900mb on each GPU with vsync on any suggestions? using the new nvidia drivers 295.73


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD_Freak*
> 
> anyone had any issues with funky artifacts since the last update 2/29 ? today all of a sudden Im getting weird problems Ive been running perfect on ultra with the Skyrim HD mod from Nexus until today my GPU temps are only 70c and VRAM usage is around 900mb on each GPU with vsync on any suggestions? using the new nvidia drivers 295.73


Yes I had random artifacts, a couple of times I ctd and also got some mad stutter with the 295.73 drivers. After trying a few other games without these issues decided to roll back to the 290.53 set which work perfect for me.


----------



## AMD_Freak

come to think of it i have ctd a couple times didn't think much of it was more worried about the artifacts, guess Ill see what happens tomorrow I turned off the HD mod to see if its that


----------



## Disturbed117

What framerates are you guys in sli/crossfire getting?

im getting around 60-100fps on my single 6970.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> What framerates are you guys in sli/crossfire getting?
> im getting around 60-100fps on my single 6970.


45-60FPS with Vsync (removed iPresentInterval=0) disable mod

50-200FPS without Vsync (iPresentInterval=0) enabled mod. *Very buggy.*

Go *HERE* for more CFX information regarding Skyrim.


----------



## grishkathefool

I get 60 FPS vsync enabled with the following mods and settings.


Caveat: At the moment I am only using FXAA. I plan on putting ENB back in play, though, without SSAO. However, when I have used it before, I still got around 60FPS unless I was near the tree in Whiterun, then I saw 40 - 50 FPS.
Also, these images don't show the mods that were added manually as per the STEP instructions. However, I don't recall them being very FPS intensive.


----------



## BradleyW

I had also seen some stutter and CTD with new patch and drivers but now everything seems to be working fine since using low res tex mods.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I get 60 FPS vsync enabled with the following mods and settings.
> 
> Caveat: At the moment I am only using FXAA. I plan on putting ENB back in play, though, without SSAO. However, when I have used it before, I still got around 60FPS unless I was near the tree in Whiterun, then I saw 40 - 50 FPS.
> Also, these images don't show the mods that were added manually as per the STEP instructions. However, I don't recall them being very FPS intensive.


Do you know if the FXAA injector works with AMD cards? It might be a stupid question but it DOES say NVIDIA on the GUI.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Do you know if the FXAA injector works with AMD cards? It might be a stupid question but I DOES say NVIDIA on the GUI.


Yes.The Fxaa Injector will work for both Nvidia and ATi cards.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Do you know if the FXAA injector works with AMD cards? It might be a stupid question but I DOES say NVIDIA on the GUI.


Yes it works with AMD cards fine. Now ENB, that's hit or miss for some. (me included)


----------



## grishkathefool

For some reason, Lydia was wearing Nocturnal Robes The Jarl assigned her to me. I don't have any Nocturnal mods installed though...

Any insights?


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> For some reason, Lydia was wearing Nocturnal Robes The Jarl assigned her to me. I don't have any Nocturnal mods installed though...
> Any insights?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> For some reason, Lydia was wearing Nocturnal Robes The Jarl assigned her to me. I don't have any Nocturnal mods installed though...
> Any insights?


Some follower mods remove their default clothing/armor and replaces it with something else instead. Do you have any follower mods?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've had that courier that runs up to you to deliver a letter ambush me naked (loin cloth still). It's happened twice now, completely random and it always catches me off guard.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> For some reason, Lydia was wearing Nocturnal Robes The Jarl assigned her to me. I don't have any Nocturnal mods installed though...
> Any insights?
> 
> 
> 
> Some follower mods remove their default clothing/armor and replaces it with something else instead. Do you have any follower mods?
Click to expand...

Specialized Followers
SEC_Friends Forever

On another note, I broke NMM somehow. It gives me the Something happened ... check Dump trace... blah blah blah message and won't load. So I have downloaded and installed Wrye for the time being. I know it's a lot more than just a way to see what mods you have going, but at this point in time, that's all I really need. Hopefully I can figure out what's wrong with NMM later, when I don't want to play.


----------



## fashric

Don't update NMM to 0.15 when it prompts you as it is broken at the moment. I had to roll back to 0.14.2 to get it to work again. http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/594081-cant-open-nnm/


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Specialized Followers
> SEC_Friends Forever
> On another note, I broke NMM somehow. It gives me the Something happened ... check Dump trace... blah blah blah message and won't load. So I have downloaded and installed Wrye for the time being. I know it's a lot more than just a way to see what mods you have going, but at this point in time, that's all I really need. Hopefully I can figure out what's wrong with NMM later, when I don't want to play.


Could you find the trace log of the dump and send it to me in a PM? I can help you fix it if you want. It should be in User/My Documents/Nexus Mod Manager/tracelogXXXXXX.txt Just get the last modified one. Although I totally advocate you using Wrye Bash too!

-Modinn


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Don't update NMM to 0.15 when it prompts you as it is broken at the moment. I had to roll back to 0.14.2 to get it to work again. http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/594081-cant-open-nnm/


How do you roll back? I saw this AFTER I just updated NMM.









EDIT: Derp, don't mind me. It's early and I just got to work. Uninstalling and reinstalling it now.







14.2 was the last before this update right? I only have 14.1.









EDIT2: Direct Link to 14.2 for anyone who needs it. HERE


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Specialized Followers
> SEC_Friends Forever
> On another note, I broke NMM somehow. It gives me the Something happened ... check Dump trace... blah blah blah message and won't load. So I have downloaded and installed Wrye for the time being. I know it's a lot more than just a way to see what mods you have going, but at this point in time, that's all I really need. Hopefully I can figure out what's wrong with NMM later, when I don't want to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you find the trace log of the dump and send it to me in a PM? I can help you fix it if you want. It should be in User/My Documents/Nexus Mod Manager/tracelogXXXXXX.txt Just get the last modified one. Although I totally advocate you using Wrye Bash too!
> 
> -Modinn
Click to expand...

I got the newest NMM to work (.15). However, it suffers from the loadorder.txt problem.

All my mods seem to work, though. Also, I saw that if you changed load order using Skyrim launcher it DOES change the order in NMM too. So, once they are done reworking the API everything should be hunky dory.

I don't know that I need the level of functionality that WB offers, tbh. But, you know how that goes.... once you start playing with something, it gets into your head.


----------



## Sapientia

I should have checked this thread before updating NMM...









Installed 0.14.2 and I still get the same crash.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> I should have checked this thread before updating NMM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed 0.14.2 and I still get the same crash.


Odd. I uninstalled 0.15 and installed 14.2 and no problems.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> I should have checked this thread before updating NMM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed 0.14.2 and I still get the same crash.


Try running the game through the Skyrim Launcher, not the skse_loader.exe, and startup the game once. This should let the game reset the load order.

Then you should be able to quit the game, reopen NMM and continue on, and then start the game with skse_loader.exe again. Could you try this and see what happens?


----------



## Milamber

I have started a new character, a red guard and I was keen to use as my main weapon a hammer, great-sword or war axe - do any of these have any benefit over each other?


----------



## Mebby

Is there an easy what to have multiple charachters?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> Is there an easy what to have multiple charachters?


Um yeah. Just create your character, and save the game. If you make a new character, make sure you save it as a new save. Mind you quicksaves will overwrite themselves, so usually if I play a character for a while, when I'm done is when I make my final save. Then if I play a new character, I can safely quicksave with that character, while my other character's progress is saved.

The game names the saves weird, so I renamed them simple.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have started a new character, a red guard and I was keen to use as my main weapon a hammer, great-sword or war axe - do any of these have any benefit over each other?


Great Sword is faster than a Battle Axe is faster than a Hammer.

Perks are different too.

There is a very satisfying feeling associated with using the Hammer though.


----------



## fashric

There should be a fix for NMM out today http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/news/article.php?id=76


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Try running the game through the Skyrim Launcher, not the skse_loader.exe, and startup the game once. This should let the game reset the load order.
> Then you should be able to quit the game, reopen NMM and continue on, and then start the game with skse_loader.exe again. Could you try this and see what happens?


Hm, I tried it. Nothing







But thanks for your help! I see a bunch of people on nexus with the same problem of 14.2 not working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> There should be a fix for NMM out today http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/news/article.php?id=76


Good. I can't wait.


----------



## croy

is it okay if i let lydia to join the blades? will i still be able to make her my follower?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> Is there an easy what to have multiple charachters?


*TES V Savegame Manager* <---- I've tested and used this one. I think it is a bit of a hassle to switch characters, but it does help clean up your Save directory while in-game. Basically you choose whichever character you want to play, and then the manager chooses only the files that pertain to that character to be displayed in the game. That way you aren't saving over your other character's files.

*Save Manager GPI* <--- I've never used this one before, but it seems really straightforward and user-friendly. Maybe this is something you're looking for! Hope you find what you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> Hm, I tried it. Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for your help! I see a bunch of people on nexus with the same problem of 14.2 not working.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully the newly released 15.8 solved your problem!


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> Hm, I tried it. Nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for your help! I see a bunch of people on nexus with the same problem of 14.2 not working.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully the newly released 15.8 solved your problem!
Click to expand...

Just got 0.15.8 and it works


----------



## Milamber

Is it true that well the snow falls it actually covers the rocks and the road textures? I always though the rocks just had a snow texture over them...


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is it true that well the snow falls it actually covers the rocks and the road textures? I always though the rocks just had a snow texture over them...


If they had a snow texture over them it would have to be incremental, wouldn't it? However, to make a game pile snow up is pretty amazing. I never noticed that the snow amount on an object increased over time.

Speaking of snow, does it annoy anyone else that there aren't footprints. Even Guild Wars had footprints.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> If they had a snow texture over them it would have to be incremental, wouldn't it? However, to make a game pile snow up is pretty amazing. I never noticed that the snow amount on an object increased over time.
> Speaking of snow, does it annoy anyone else that there aren't footprints. Even Guild Wars had footprints.


You don't leave footprints, but there are parts in the game where there are footprints. I think someone had even commented that the tread looked like combat boots.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yes it works with AMD cards fine. Now ENB, that's hit or miss for some. (me included)


Running ENB on my 6850. Took a bit of work but it's fine. Stresses the hell out it though so I limited my FPS to 40.









*sigh*

Now only if CrossFire worked..


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Running ENB on my 6850. Took a bit of work but it's fine. Stresses the hell out it though so I limited my FPS to 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> Now only if CrossFire worked..


It runs for me, but I get serious brightness and flickering issues. I still may experiment and see if I can find out what is causing it on my next days off. And Crossfire seems to be working fine for me. Without ENB, I get solid 60 (vsync on for physics stability) everywhere. Don't know if I'd get the same using only one card.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> If they had a snow texture over them it would have to be incremental, wouldn't it? However, to make a game pile snow up is pretty amazing. I never noticed that the snow amount on an object increased over time.
> Speaking of snow, does it annoy anyone else that there aren't footprints. Even Guild Wars had footprints.


not real time but Who done been here??

EDIT: New script Dragon is UP!!!! go now...get to da choppa!!!!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I got Skyrim when it was released but I was unable to play due to the RealTek audio issue, and the disabling of some 5.1 channels to fix stereo sound still didn't satisfy me so I delayed playing it,

I now have my old X-Fi Fatality back which doesn't suffer from that issue so I can finally enjoy the game.

I decided to use some mods, I'm only about 2 hours in my first playthrough which I started in December so I didn't want to change the game too much before I experience it, so I'm only using a few mods like the HD texture pack, SKY UI, Skyrim Flora Overhaul, I expect the last one to reduce performance.

What I'm unsure about is the FXAA Injector mod, I noticed it affects other mods such as this one , I saw the comparison screenshots that show low and high contrast and I prefer high contrast, so, that lead me to the FXAA Injector mod.

My main question is with the "FXAA Post Process Injector" mod, what are the negative aspects about using it, besides an assumed performance loss ?


----------



## kzone75

This question has probably been answered before, but how the heck do you get rid of the blocky shadows on the main character? Annoys me greatly..


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> This question has probably been answered before, but how the heck do you get rid of the blocky shadows on the main character? Annoys me greatly..


There is a blocky shadow fix on the Nexus, but I'm not sure exactly what it's called. It was featured, so it's probably in a top 100 list.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> This question has probably been answered before, but how the heck do you get rid of the blocky shadows on the main character? Annoys me greatly..


I use this for shadows

But I think this is what you're asking for


----------



## kzone75

Thank you kindly. I'll try them out later this evening.


----------



## Thingamajig




----------



## Slightly skewed

I have no idea what I just watched, but at the same time, I'm not surprised this exists.


----------



## Sapientia

Does anyone know if they fixed the 50 mod limit bug on steam?


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*


Nothing could have prepared me for that.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*


Please put a comment next time you link to a 5 year olds attempt at humour so I don't waste any time on it thanks.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> My main question is with the "FXAA Post Process Injector" mod, what are the negative aspects about using it, besides an assumed performance loss ?


FXAA isn't a mod, per se. It is an external processor of sorts. I haven't noticed a performance hit related to using it, at any rate. The only negative aspects, that I can point at, are the amount of time I spend fiddling with it in the ever consuming pursuit of image.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is it okay if i let lydia to join the blades? will i still be able to make her my follower?


Not sure about the Blades but when I joined the Companions, Lydia parked herself at my home. If you dont have a house, she will probably hang around Dragonreach. She'll be there waiting when you ask her to join up with you again, after the quest.


----------



## [email protected]

Is this game tied to Steam or a stand alone game?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is this game tied to Steam or a stand alone game?


It does sync to cloud when you go back to the steam console and it does check for workshop mods when you load... so I guess it is.

TBH, Ive not tried offline mode.


----------



## [email protected]

So it is perhaps then tied to Steam.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> So it is perhaps then tied to Steam.


I guess so.


----------



## [email protected]

Now you're guessing. Bah guess i gotta use the power of GOOGLE!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Now you're guessing. Bah guess i gotta use the power of GOOGLE!


Looks like my guess was accurate


----------



## grishkathefool

It installs through STEAM


----------



## Milamber

Has anyone seen this problem.

As soon as I started running using ALT the game crashes after about 10secs?... but only when pressing ALT. No error msg, just game closes and I return to desktop.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Has anyone seen this problem.
> As soon as I started running using ALT the game crashes after about 10secs?... but only when pressing ALT. No error msg, just game closes and I return to desktop.


Nope, not with me...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Nope, not with me...


I think I fixed it, setting ugridstoload from 9 to 7 made it go away, I think the gpu was overloaded and sprinting from one cell tot he next so quick crashed it.


----------



## majin662

have any of you been trying some of the newer mods?? Riverwood enhanced?? Or better villages? Or more dynamic shadows?? Everytime i try some of the more exciting sounding game changers i get badly corrupted save games to the point of restarting

So im wondering are the mod makers just not fully aware of the ck yet or are they not testing or addressing compatability issues? Trying to figure this out cause some of them look crazy good


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> have any of you been trying some of the newer mods?? Riverwood enhanced?? Or better villages? Or more dynamic shadows?? Everytime i try some of the more exciting sounding game changers i get badly corrupted save games to the point of restarting
> So im wondering are the mod makers just not fully aware of the ck yet or are they not testing or addressing compatability issues? Trying to figure this out cause some of them look crazy good


No I havent and your experiences with corrupted game saves is what I was afraid of. Id love to try them but I dont want to have to restart the whole game.... again


----------



## majin662

Yeah it is ridiculous. I redid my whole game when my upgrades came because i wanted to start fresh and actually play the game. Thought i was keeping it simple. Did step and only a handful of the ones mentioned. Got to outside of riverwood and game just said f it. Logs point to the script based newer mods so until i see a thoroughly downloaded and months old overhaul Im sticking to few esps and mostly texture replacers. This restarting all the time business is aggrivating


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Yeah it is ridiculous. I redid my whole game when my upgrades came because i wanted to start fresh and actually play the game. Thought i was keeping it simple. Did step and only a handful of the ones mentioned. Got to outside of riverwood and game just said f it. Logs point to the script based newer mods so until i see a thoroughly downloaded and months old overhaul Im sticking to few esps and mostly texture replacers. This restarting all the time business is aggrivating


Its a bit like that. Im just sticking with weapon and armour mods ATM so if its a game killer, I can just delete the mod.

Having said that, I just got my new Orc toon up to level 11 after starting again... I dont mind starting a new toon, when I choose to but not when Im forced by a corrupted save(s).


----------



## majin662

Yeah long as we stick to tex/mesh mods for now uninstalling is the answer. But these dang scripts they stick around long after you disable them


----------



## Milamber

I had same problem, had to start all over again...

I am using mesh mods, better riften and shadow stripping and its fine. If you like I can give you my mod list and you can go off that?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I had same problem, had to start all over again...
> I am using mesh mods, better riften and shadow stripping and its fine. If you like I can give you my mod list and you can go off that?


That would be very nice of you Milamber


----------



## Lifeshield

Made my first Skyrim mouse mat.


----------



## Sethy666

Noice!

Where can I buy one?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Noice!
> Where can I buy one?


Ebay.


----------



## Mebby

Is there an easy way (a mod maybe) or having multiple characters? don't want to be messing around with my saves already quite far and don't want to lose it.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I had same problem, had to start all over again...
> 
> I am using mesh mods, better riften and shadow stripping and its fine. If you like I can give you my mod list and you can go off that?


Id love that actually


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby*
> 
> Is there an easy way (a mod maybe) or having multiple characters? don't want to be messing around with my saves already quite far and don't want to lose it.


I use this game save manager, http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=15

Works well, separates all your character saves into Profiles, so you can keep them separate per character. The other option would be to manually backup your saves and move to other folders (which is already a good idea).


----------



## Disturbed117

For anyone interested I have began Developing a save manager for Bethesda games.

Link.


----------



## Asininity

I was away from Skrim for a few weeks but now I'm back







. So many amazing new mods! I don't know which ones to try out first.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asininity*
> 
> I was away from Skrim for a few weeks but now I'm back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So many amazing new mods! I don't know which ones to try out first.


I suggest this. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12211


----------



## Asininity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I suggest this. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12211


My life has meaning now. That's brilliant!


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I suggest this. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12211


My new favorite mod!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I suggest this. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12211


For those stuck at work and cant assess Nexus, what is this mod you speak of?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> For those stuck at work and cant assess Nexus, what is this mod you speak of?


Skyrim Toilets










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Skyrim Toilets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hahaha... my life is now complete!


----------



## pepejovi

With the skyrim workshop out now, can we, say, make our own dungeons with random loot chests?

And how would one add that into the game, and how to upload it to skyrimnexus for other people?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> With the skyrim workshop out now, can we, say, make our own dungeons with random loot chests?
> 
> And how would one add that into the game, and how to upload it to skyrimnexus for other people?


You probably want to look up some CS tutorials, although what you just mentioned should be pretty easy. Mapping was no problem when I used CS in the Morrowind days, I don't think it has changed that much, mostly drag and drop of objects.

As for the chest, I'm pretty sure they have special "leveled" chests that contain items randomly based on level, so no scripting required. Just drop the chest down.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You probably want to look up some CS tutorials, although what you just mentioned should be pretty easy. Mapping was no problem when I used CS in the Morrowind days, I don't think it has changed that much, mostly drag and drop of objects.
> As for the chest, I'm pretty sure they have special "leveled" chests that contain items randomly based on level, so no scripting required. Just drop the chest down.


^ what he said.

Here's the best site you can get information on how to use the Creation Kit. Video tutorials included! *Creation Kit Wiki*

And the special "leveled" chests are indeed level based. They are based on your specific level range and therefore will have loot catered towards your level range. There are special chests for Boss rooms as well.

My advice is to learn how to navigate and use the CK using the website above, go through the Basics and Level Design series (they will be the best starting place for you). Once you get comfortable with the interface, open and look at how a dungeon such as Bleak Falls Barrow is built. Look at how the general flow of the dungeon is achieved and how to implement lighting templates and an imagespace. Don't worry about activators or triggers for enemies. And lastly, open up chests and other lootable objects in the dungeon (all through your render window) and see how they are being referenced in the game and populating with items. This will give you a good background at how to implement something like this into yours.

Start slow, it can be overwhelming at first. Try just creating a single room, such as with the Level Design tutorials, and then work your way into a maze. Then add lights. Then activators and traps. Then enemies. And before you know it, you'll have a complete dungeon. Just make sure you focus on one thing at a time, otherwise you might be overstressed and not be able to adapt to the new layout. Controlling the render window camera in the Creation Kit is very abnormal and will take some time getting used to if you've never used a 3D rendering program before.

Wish you luck and PM me if you need specific advice/help!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yep, you can learn quite a bit just from loading up the game and browsing through it to see how they built it. But a lot of small and important things will have to be learned through a tutorial.


----------



## pepejovi

Thanks fellas!


----------



## sterik01

Anybody know a way to add Mannequins to breezehome... but exactly to where I want them positioned?

I've used some Mannequins mods already but they are alive and not positioned in areas where I want them to be. Since I used a breezehome remodeling mod as well. Moving Mannequins are freaking me out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Anybody know a way to add Mannequins to breezehome... but exactly to where I want them positioned?
> I've used some Mannequins mods already but they are alive and not positioned in areas where I want them to be. Since I used a breezehome remodeling mod as well. Moving Mannequins are freaking me out.


Have you tried this one? http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=9184


----------



## sterik01

trying it now.. thanks man.

SLIGHTLYSKEWED.. i tried it but they disappear after a while. Stealing my armor !!! rofl.

good thing I saved.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> trying it now.. thanks man.
> SLIGHTLYSKEWED.. i tried it but they disappear after a while. Stealing my armor !!! rofl.
> good thing I saved.


Dang that sucks. I was hoping to use them at some point. Reading through the comments on the workshop for the mod it seems to have other issues as well and the modder is MIA. Sorry dude.


----------



## majin662

apparently all mannequins are having issues. supposedly a game bug. seems like skyrim is going through a rough patch at the moment with mods. lot more CTD reports and conflicting mods. Probably just a growing pain before the really great overhaul type mods come rollin in and people go from 10 mods all changing 1 item in a 10 item house for example to 1 big well rounded mod

heres to hoping.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> apparently all mannequins are having issues. supposedly a game bug. seems like skyrim is going through a rough patch at the moment with mods. lot more CTD reports and conflicting mods. Probably just a growing pain before the really great overhaul type mods come rollin in and people go from 10 mods all changing 1 item in a 10 item house for example to 1 big well rounded mod
> heres to hoping.


I'm glad Bethesda and Valve actually work with the modding community leaders before something changes. I think it would have been much worse otherwise. It's still pretty awesome


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> I'm glad Bethesda and Valve actually work with the modding community leaders before something changes. I think it would have been much worse otherwise. It's still pretty awesome


Although I'm happy with the attempts at communication with the leaders such as DarkOne, Wrinklyninja, Lojack, Arthmoor, and the rest from Bethesda and Steam, this latest change was anything but a smooth transition. They simply didn't give them a good enough notice ahead of time that they were considering changing the load order system.

I think someone mentioned on the Nexus forums that Wrinklyninja poured some 100 hours of his own time (all volunteer) in the span of last week alone working on getting the BOSS API working with the new patch. I didn't think it would require that much work, but without Wrinklyninja's dedication most of us would still be sitting here without a working Manager to fix our install orders (I'm up to 354 packages at the moment in Wrye Bash).

Bethesda just needs to focus on Skyrim itself and stop this SW nonsense, there's still many things that need to be fixed in the game (flickering shadows, navmesh errors). Leave Skyrim modding to the Nexus community. It is already well established, why try to fix something that isn't broken? My 2 cents at least...


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Although I'm happy with the attempts at communication with the leaders such as DarkOne, Wrinklyninja, Lojack, Arthmoor, and the rest from Bethesda and Steam, this latest change was anything but a smooth transition. They simply didn't give them a good enough notice ahead of time that they were considering changing the load order system.
> I think someone mentioned on the Nexus forums that Wrinklyninja poured some 100 hours of his own time (all volunteer) in the span of last week alone working on getting the BOSS API working with the new patch. I didn't think it would require that much work, but without Wrinklyninja's dedication most of us would still be sitting here without a working Manager to fix our install orders (I'm up to 354 packages at the moment in Wrye Bash).
> Bethesda just needs to focus on Skyrim itself and stop this SW nonsense, there's still many things that need to be fixed in the game (flickering shadows, navmesh errors). Leave Skyrim modding to the Nexus community. It is already well established, why try to fix something that isn't broken? My 2 cents at least...


if only that were true. They don't release a tool like SW and then NOT expect it to become the #1 source of mods, etc. I more wish that if that is what they intended, they just came out and said it so guys like ninja, darkone, and company could focus 100% on that. Hopefully this doesn't become a pattern of modders playing catch up to "stealthy" updates that causes them so much frustration they cave and say SW FTW. I'm cautious like that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Although I'm happy with the attempts at communication with the leaders such as DarkOne, Wrinklyninja, Lojack, Arthmoor, and the rest from Bethesda and Steam, this latest change was anything but a smooth transition. They simply didn't give them a good enough notice ahead of time that they were considering changing the load order system.
> I think someone mentioned on the Nexus forums that Wrinklyninja poured some 100 hours of his own time (all volunteer) in the span of last week alone working on getting the BOSS API working with the new patch. I didn't think it would require that much work, but without Wrinklyninja's dedication most of us would still be sitting here without a working Manager to fix our install orders (I'm up to 354 packages at the moment in Wrye Bash).
> Bethesda just needs to focus on Skyrim itself and stop this SW nonsense, there's still many things that need to be fixed in the game (flickering shadows, navmesh errors). Leave Skyrim modding to the Nexus community. It is already well established, why try to fix something that isn't broken? My 2 cents at least...


354 mods? Really? WTH? Is that every mod that's been released? I think you might have a hoarding problem bro.


----------



## modinn

-deleted for midnight rant- Need sleep, not mods.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Wow, bro. Adderall much?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wow, bro. Adderall much?


I never thought I'd say this, but I agree with you.







I would have "LOL'ed" it and called it a day.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Dang that sucks. I was hoping to use them at some point. Reading through the comments on the workshop for the mod it seems to have other issues as well and the modder is MIA. Sorry dude.


oh.... I forgot to mention that after installing the mod... Whenever I tried going outside from Breezehome my game would CTD. Removed the mod and everything was gravy.


----------



## [email protected]

I heard there was NUDE mod for this game. Is this true? Is it decent? LOL. I don't own the game but a friend of mine told me they had nude mod and i lol'd.


----------



## sterik01

Yep search in skyrimnexus for screenshots.


----------



## [email protected]

Where do i search in though?


----------



## sterik01

Skyrimnexus.com search box top left. Or under adult mods. Top right.


----------



## [email protected]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAFxUTGnBkU&feature=related OH my god lmao!!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wow, bro. Adderall much?


Haha, I just reread my response this morning....No more late night posts for me. It was 5 am when I made that post.... I need sleep. Not much of an excuse, but I was pretty cranky last night. 10 hours of homework gets to you after little no sleep over the weekend.

I apologize for my outburst....and I think I'm gonna take a break from Skyrim on that note too. Too much is broken at the moment, I'll come back whenever Bethesda stops trying to screw over the modding community with these small patches that fix little to nothing but break SD and SKSE every time. It's getting annoying.


----------



## G33K

Finally got into playing it more and modding







can't wait for the dlc, too


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 354 mods? Really? WTH? Is that every mod that's been released? I think you might have a hoarding problem bro.


354 out of probably half a million mods


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Haha, I just reread my response this morning....No more late night posts for me. It was 5 am when I made that post.... I need sleep. Not much of an excuse, but I was pretty cranky last night. 10 hours of homework gets to you after little no sleep over the weekend.
> I apologize for my outburst....and I think I'm gonna take a break from Skyrim on that note too. Too much is broken at the moment, I'll come back whenever Bethesda stops trying to screw over the modding community with these small patches that fix little to nothing but break SD and SKSE every time. It's getting annoying.


Understandable... why not just try and enjoy the game and chill a while.

I didnt read your post as a rage BTW


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Understandable... why not just try and enjoy the game and chill a while.
> I didnt read your post as a rage BTW


That's exactly what I plan to do, modding is becoming a hassle for me at the moment. I'm gonna get caught up in schoolwork, get the SVN version of Wrye Bash v206 working, get all the mods ordered how I want them, and then block the Nexus and the Skyrim Awesome Pictures thread for about a month and just play the game for once and finally beat the main quest (even though I ruined it for myself while messing around the CK







). I don't want to get burnt out this early in the game's life. After all, I'd eventually like to give my programming skills a try if Etharon and his team ever start working on a Skyrim Graphics Extender.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> That's exactly what I plan to do, modding is becoming a hassle for me at the moment. I'm gonna get caught up in schoolwork, get the SVN version of Wrye Bash v206 working, get all the mods ordered how I want them, and then block the Nexus and the Skyrim Awesome Pictures thread for about a month and just play the game for once and finally beat the main quest (even though I ruined it for myself while messing around the CK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I don't want to get burnt out this early in the game's life. After all, I'd eventually like to give my programming skills a try if Etharon and his team ever start working on a Skyrim Graphics Extender.
> Thanks for the advice


Sounds like a plan


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha oh yeah skyrim has a main quest...i havnt even met the grey beards yet and i've clocked a decent amount of hours.

im having a recurring pain in the arse issue though. when i enter a location, or exit it or whatever, the game freezes during the autosave. i have to CTRL-ALT-DEL the game. when i go to launch the save, it just freezes, have to load an earlier save, sucks when i spend 15 mins in my house smelting and smithing, then go to exit and it freezes and i forgot to quick save.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> That's exactly what I plan to do, modding is becoming a hassle for me at the moment. I'm gonna get caught up in schoolwork, get the SVN version of Wrye Bash v206 working, get all the mods ordered how I want them, and then block the Nexus and the Skyrim Awesome Pictures thread for about a month and just play the game for once and finally beat the main quest (even though I ruined it for myself while messing around the CK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I don't want to get burnt out this early in the game's life. After all, I'd eventually like to give my programming skills a try if Etharon and his team ever start working on a Skyrim Graphics Extender.
> Thanks for the advice


enjoy a much deserved break. No game is worth getting the slightest bit worked up over, easier to say than do, but still...have a blast:thumb:


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha oh yeah skyrim has a main quest...i havnt even met the grey beards yet and i've clocked a decent amount of hours.
> im having a recurring pain in the arse issue though. when i enter a location, or exit it or whatever, the game freezes during the autosave. i have to CTRL-ALT-DEL the game. when i go to launch the save, it just freezes, have to load an earlier save, sucks when i spend 15 mins in my house smelting and smithing, then go to exit and it freezes and i forgot to quick save.


For the millionth cajillionth time, turn off auto save and save manually.







Check the in game menu to do it. Or in the .ini file.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> For the millionth cajillionth time, turn off auto save and save manually.


This.

I myself have a bad habit of Hitting F5 around every 45 seconds


----------



## Slightly skewed

I wouldn't even trust quick save. Do it manually through the menu.


----------



## G33K

It's the same exact thing, only mapped to a key...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> It's the same exact thing, only mapped to a key...


Exactly. It's not the same. Go ahead, trust it. When it bites you, you'll have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Disturbed117

To be honest, People should still do manual saves every so often anyways.


----------



## Arundor

Quicksave/quickload have some technical differences from a normal save. It is coded differently to make it "quicker" and thus a shorter disruption to actually playing the game, but as a consequence it is vulnerable to corruption.

It's safer to use a normal menu save. If you're a fast typist you might also find it faster to just open the console and type "save [name]".


----------



## Slightly skewed

What's the deal with the advertisements on Nexus. Even with ad blocker the sound comes on sometimes. It's annoying as all hell. They don't need that. Ads are one thing. Ads with sound, no.


----------



## gtarmanrob

yeah i think i narrowed the problem down to me entering and changing areas during an autosave, must freeze it up. i do manual saves now and then.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What's the deal with the advertisements on Nexus. Even with ad blocker the sound comes on sometimes. It's annoying as all hell. They don't need that. Ads are one thing. Ads with sound, no.


I got rid of that with ad blocker and browser privacy.

I'll let you know my firefox addons tomorrow if that doesn't work.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I can't believe this day has finally come, but I have now gone about a week without playing Skyrim after FINALLY getting bored with it.







I am going to find a hide hole now for my moment of silence.


----------



## sterik01

I'm almost at that point. Running out of side quests. Played BF3 multiplayer all day yesterday.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I'm almost at that point. Running out of side quests. .


Join the Imperial legion or storm cloaks for quests.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sterik01

Did the storm cloaks and took over the land. Murdering all imperials running around.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> To be honest, People should still do manual saves every so often anyways.


Yes, never trust game saves, always have multiples lol. I pretty much just let the autosave's and quicksave take care of me while I'm in game, occasionally doing a manual save. Then after I'm done playing I'll save all progress multiple times in manual saves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Did the storm cloaks and took over the land. Murdering all imperials running around.


After I did that quest, there are still some Imperial (enemy) camps around, I can kill all but the leader of the camps, is that how the quest is supposed to end up? Leaders are invincible and it doesn't seem to do much to kill them off anyway.


----------



## GeforceGTS

It really bugged me that I couldn't kill those guys on my first play through, then I found this









http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8060


----------



## Milamber

Can someone tell me what the "Nexus Mod Manager Boss Master List" does?


----------



## subassy

I think it's a list of known mods/versions and their appropriate load order in relation to one another...? Based on Nexus source article/definition, I'm almost positive that's what it is...


----------



## grishkathefool

I started a toon a little while ago expressly to follow the Imperial track. So far so good, only I have come to a point where I can't go farther at my current level and skill set.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I think it's a list of known mods/versions and their appropriate load order in relation to one another...? Based on Nexus source article/definition, I'm almost positive that's what it is...


So when I launch NMM and it updates the BOSS Master List, its basically sorting the load order automatically of my mods? Also, does this sort the load order of Steam Workshop Mods, or just the NMM ones?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I started a toon a little while ago expressly to follow the Imperial track. So far so good, only I have come to a point where I can't go farther at my current level and skill set.


What do you mean by " expressly to follow the Imperial track"? How can you not progress with all the side quests in this game?


----------



## grishkathefool

I just meant without helping or talking to npcs that I know are involved with the Stormcloaks. The exception is the beginning. There wasn't a way to avoid that. I just wanted to see where that would take me, though. I will still end up doing the main quest line. To avoid side quests, I am being careful whom I speak with.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I just meant without helping or talking to npcs that I know are involved with the Stormcloaks. The exception is the beginning. There wasn't a way to avoid that. I just wanted to see where that would take me, though. I will still end up doing the main quest line. To avoid side quests, I am being careful whom I speak with.


Ohhh. Yes, that would constrict your development.

Visit the Grey Beards? Join the Companions? Visit the Mage College / Bard College? Kill some bandits, slay some dragons...


----------



## grishkathefool

Yeah, just nothing that would conflict with helping the Empire. That toon is an Orc Heavy.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Yeah, just nothing that would conflict with helping the Empire. That toon is an Orc Heavy.


You have set yourself a very high bar there, my friend


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> So when I launch NMM and it updates the BOSS Master List, its basically sorting the load order automatically of my mods? Also, does this sort the load order of Steam Workshop Mods, or just the NMM ones?


BOSS tries to get rid of any conflicts in the load order.
And yes, it does optimize the entire list, including Steam workshop mods.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone have any suggestions for graphics for my setup?


----------



## [email protected]

What about me?







LOL. Curious!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for graphics for my setup?


You could try out using the S.T.E.P. guidelines. They are very detailed and fairly customizable relating to VRAM. You have a nice GPU and should be able to take advantage of a fair amount of the recommendations in it.

Caveat: S.T.E.P. is not a mod. It is a guide that outlines a usage of many mods. Don't download it with NMM as it only contains a PDF. Just down load it and read it.


----------



## gtarmanrob

well i fixed my near frequent freezing, for now. seems the problem was enabling FXAA. i turned that off and just run regular AA and all is well, played for ages before it froze up.

im in Blackreach at the moment and seriously, wow. amazing place. although i nearly broke my keyboard in rage trying to fight a Falmer Shaman. took a lot of effort and clever tactics to get him.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm starting to think I'm the only one who disliked Blackreach.


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha whys that? i love skyrim but to be honest sometimes its a bit of a drag, places sort of look the same on the surface. then theres Blackreach, this amazing, vast underground city that has such a great atmosphere to it. the water actually looks warm, all the geodes make for a great site. its just a really cool touch to the game i rekon.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm not easliy impressed by shiny things? Well, maybe a little. But the only thing Blackreach has that the other places in Skyrim don't, is florescent colours. Big deal, I say. I was impressed by the scale, I just didn't like it's design.


----------



## grishkathefool

I liked the giant floating jelly fish things. I felt that there should be more to it, though. All those buildings with nothing in them...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I liked the giant floating jelly fish things. I felt that there should be more to it, though. All those buildings with nothing in them...


I feel the same.


----------



## jacobrjett

Yeah I wasted a lot of time going through the buildings in blackreach expecting to find something, but I found nothing.

My game still does not work, it crashes on the loading screen. Its been like this for months now...




I uploaded that on the 30th of November, it still does not work. I have re-installed it multiple times too. With and without mods. Tried everything I can think of.

At least I got a good solid 70 hours in before the 1.2 patch.

edit: I must have gotten the date wrong in that video or something.


----------



## grishkathefool

Have you done a clean install and updated? We've long since left v1.2.


----------



## jacobrjett

Yep Ive done a clean install. However I just looked up and seen theres a 1.4 patch. In my steam settings it says "keep this game up to date"

But it doesn't seem to want to update it for me and I cant find out how to force it to update on steam. I am pretty sure I still have 1.2.

edit: my exe properties say its version 1.4.27.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> Yep Ive done a clean install. However I just looked up and seen theres a 1.4 patch. In my steam settings it says "keep this game up to date"
> But it doesn't seem to want to update it for me and I cant find out how to force it to update on steam. I am pretty sure I still have 1.2.


verify cache.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> verify cache.


Probably done that about 40 times by now


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> Probably done that about 40 times by now


I don't know man, it seems like a PEBKAC issue to me.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*
> 
> Probably done that about 40 times by now


Yeah, I mean if you not played in this long of a time and haven't uninstalled and reinstalled the game either, not sure what else to tell ya.


----------



## Slightly skewed

If you have uninstalled/reinstalled it recently, then it's up to date.


----------



## Rmerwede

Just a heads up for AMD Radeon users:

I had "upgraded" from driver 11.11 to 12.2, and experienced horrible artifacting in Skyrim. I rolled it back to 11.11 and the problem immediately disappeared. If anyone is having luck with the new driver then awesome, but If you haven't upgraded yet, you might want to think twice before doing so.

Cheers!


----------



## fashric

You need to turn of AA to get rid of the artifacting. It's a known issue and will be fixed in the 12.3 drivers apparently.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm getting some red and green edge artifacting since I updated. No AA on. :/


----------



## Empr1ze

Just finished and uploaded my mod: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=15761

It's nearly 40 hours of work put into it, so please check it out and tell me what you think!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> Just finished and uploaded my mod: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=15761
> It's nearly 40 hours of work put into it, so please check it out and tell me what you think!


I went to download your mod of Skyrim Nexus and it's not there? Do you have to upload it first or something, or will i HAVE to use steam and it's crummy subscription thing?


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I went to download your mod of Skyrim Nexus and it's not there? Do you have to upload it first or something, or will i HAVE to use steam and it's crummy subscription thing?


Just uploaded to Skyrim Nexus

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12656


----------



## snipekill2445

I can't see the file, and it says 0 Download, odd


----------



## Empr1ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I can't see the file, and it says 0 Download, odd


Odd, indeed... too spoiled to upload my own files due to Steam doing it for me.







fixed


----------



## snipekill2445

SUCCESS! Thank you


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> Just finished and uploaded my mod: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=15761
> It's nearly 40 hours of work put into it, so please check it out and tell me what you think!


`I subscribed and will check it out next time I play. Looks promising.


----------



## majin662

Ok , so this is for anyone with Nvidia cards that wants to do some testing, Go into Nvidia Inspector and scroll down toward the bottom for the setting dynamic tiling. Turn it on. Play game. I don't have any scientific method for you to use other then the normal before after stuff. Don't even know if it will be able to be spotted the same way as FPS or stuff like that, but anyway here is why I suggest it. Can't hurt, and may just help smooth things out for some.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dynamic Tiling Description

Simultaneous multithreaded (SMT) processors use data caches which are dynamically shared between threads. Depending on the processor workload, sharing the data cache may harm performance due to excessive cache conflicts. A way to overcome this problem is to physically partition the cache between threads. Unfortunately, partitioning the cache requires additional hardware and may lead to lower utilisation of the cache in certain workloads. It is therefore important to consider software mechanisms to implicitly partition the cache between threads by controlling the locations in the cache in which each thread can load data. This paper proposes standard program transformations for partitioning the shared data caches of SMT processors, if and only if there are conflicts between threads in the shared cache at runtime. We propose transformations based on dynamic tiling. The key idea is to use two tile sizes in the program, one for single-threaded execution mode and one suitable for multithreaded execution mode and switch between tile sizes at runtime. Our transformations combine dynamic tiling with either copying or storing arrays in block layout. The paper presents an implementation of these transformations along with runtime mechanisms for detecting cache contention between threads and react to it on-the-fly. Our experimental results show that for regular, perfect loop nests, these transformations provide substantial performance improvements.

Example:

CPU Intensive games running on more then 2 cores may benefit by increasing this value to 2 or higher.



edit: Just saw this , may be worth keeping an eye on for a lot of us

Light Overhaul for ENB users


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Ok , so this is for anyone with Nvidia cards that wants to do some testing, Go into Nvidia Inspector and scroll down toward the bottom for the setting dynamic tiling. Turn it on. Play game. I don't have any scientific method for you to use other then the normal before after stuff. Don't even know if it will be able to be spotted the same way as FPS or stuff like that, but anyway here is why I suggest it. Can't hurt, and may just help smooth things out for some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamic Tiling Description
> Simultaneous multithreaded (SMT) processors use data caches which are dynamically shared between threads. Depending on the processor workload, sharing the data cache may harm performance due to excessive cache conflicts. A way to overcome this problem is to physically partition the cache between threads. Unfortunately, partitioning the cache requires additional hardware and may lead to lower utilisation of the cache in certain workloads. It is therefore important to consider software mechanisms to implicitly partition the cache between threads by controlling the locations in the cache in which each thread can load data. This paper proposes standard program transformations for partitioning the shared data caches of SMT processors, if and only if there are conflicts between threads in the shared cache at runtime. We propose transformations based on dynamic tiling. The key idea is to use two tile sizes in the program, one for single-threaded execution mode and one suitable for multithreaded execution mode and switch between tile sizes at runtime. Our transformations combine dynamic tiling with either copying or storing arrays in block layout. The paper presents an implementation of these transformations along with runtime mechanisms for detecting cache contention between threads and react to it on-the-fly. Our experimental results show that for regular, perfect loop nests, these transformations provide substantial performance improvements.
> Example:
> CPU Intensive games running on more then 2 cores may benefit by increasing this value to 2 or higher.
> 
> 
> edit: Just saw this , may be worth keeping an eye on for a lot of us
> Light Overhaul for ENB users


It looks like an ambitious project, and I already have better interior lighting installed and that is also a WIP mod. There needs to be a global light fix, not just one area at a time. I doubt it will get updated much.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It looks like an ambitious project, and I already have better interior lighting installed and that is also a WIP mod. There needs to be a global light fix, not just one area at a time. I doubt it will get updated much.


*Real Lights* Already being worked on







I was on the team for a few weeks and managed to get some work done, but I had to drop due to personal reasons. They intend on doing every single space in the game. Dungeons and cities will be in the first release. Last will be the wilderness because that will obviously take the longest.

I've been following the thread so when it is near completion, I'll let you all know. They've been making really good progress. I say that initial release will be out by the end of the month. A big project like this will take time, so patience is virtue.


----------



## Milamber

Just a little confused, if I only have NMM installed to manage my mods does updating the BOSS list sort them on its own?

EDIT: As in the boss list thing in NMM that comes with it.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just a little confused, if I only have NMM installed to manage my mods does updating the BOSS list sort them on its own?
> 
> EDIT: As in the boss list thing in NMM that comes with it.


Not yet but thats planned soon. Right now I dont know why its downloading masterlists maybe as part of the upcoming sort feature


----------



## rdasch3

does anyone know if there is a triple monitor fix for patch 1.4 yet? they broke the game and made it glitch, and broke triple monitors and I haven't had a fix in at least 2 months.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Hey guys, I'm trying to fix the mouse lag and slight stuttering before I start playing Skyrim in earnest. So far it seems like my options are either:

Vsync on + triple buffering
or
Vsync off + 60fps limit in afterburner

Also, I can't remember but I think it was mentioned that the introduction part until you finally make it into the open world is 'laggier' I guess you could say. Is this correct?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> does anyone know if there is a triple monitor fix for patch 1.4 yet? they broke the game and made it glitch, and broke triple monitors and I haven't had a fix in at least 2 months.


also wondering this, though it wont help me until AMD decides to release a 7970 driver for the Windows 8 Consumer Preview


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Ok , so this is for anyone with Nvidia cards that wants to do some testing, Go into Nvidia Inspector and scroll down toward the bottom for the setting dynamic tiling. Turn it on. Play game. I don't have any scientific method for you to use other then the normal before after stuff. Don't even know if it will be able to be spotted the same way as FPS or stuff like that, but anyway here is why I suggest it. Can't hurt, and may just help smooth things out for some.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamic Tiling Description
> Simultaneous multithreaded (SMT) processors use data caches which are dynamically shared between threads. Depending on the processor workload, sharing the data cache may harm performance due to excessive cache conflicts. A way to overcome this problem is to physically partition the cache between threads. Unfortunately, partitioning the cache requires additional hardware and may lead to lower utilisation of the cache in certain workloads. It is therefore important to consider software mechanisms to implicitly partition the cache between threads by controlling the locations in the cache in which each thread can load data. This paper proposes standard program transformations for partitioning the shared data caches of SMT processors, if and only if there are conflicts between threads in the shared cache at runtime. We propose transformations based on dynamic tiling. The key idea is to use two tile sizes in the program, one for single-threaded execution mode and one suitable for multithreaded execution mode and switch between tile sizes at runtime. Our transformations combine dynamic tiling with either copying or storing arrays in block layout. The paper presents an implementation of these transformations along with runtime mechanisms for detecting cache contention between threads and react to it on-the-fly. Our experimental results show that for regular, perfect loop nests, these transformations provide substantial performance improvements.
> Example:
> CPU Intensive games running on more then 2 cores may benefit by increasing this value to 2 or higher.
> 
> 
> edit: Just saw this , may be worth keeping an eye on for a lot of us
> Light Overhaul for ENB users


Bro, this mod is great. It works with Realistic Lighting as well.


----------



## pepejovi

If you haven't seen this yet:


----------



## Spacedinvader

The old boy needs to spend some of his pension on a bigger monitor...it looks about the size of an iSlab


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the "Nexus Mod Manager Boss Master List" does?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> I think it's a list of known mods/versions and their appropriate load order in relation to one another...? Based on Nexus source article/definition, I'm almost positive that's what it is...


Have any of you guys tired this?

Does it offer any benefit to the "smoothness" of the game or is it just a housekeeping app?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Have any of you guys tired this?
> Does it offer any benefit to the "smoothness" of the game or is it just a housekeeping app?


tl:dr Housekeeping

BOSS makes the number of conflicts between your .ESP files (your plugin's) to a minimum. Say that a mod you have alters the position of one of the bookcases in Breezehome and another mod further down in your load order alters the same bookcase, but the one listed higher in the load order has a script attached to it that is _required_ by that mod to be there, else the mod won't work and you either get bugs/glitches or even CTD's due to the lower plugin overwriting the bookcases' reference. Kind of confusing, but I hope I got the point across.

The BOSS team takes a .ESP file, opens it up and looks at the conflicts it makes with other known plugin files. Then, it will create a list from "the master list" that puts your plugin's in the best possible load order that minimizes the amount of game-breaking conflicts between all of your files. If you don't have a lot of plugins/.ESP's, then you probably don't have much a reason to use it. But since NMM is integrating it permanently, it will automatically sort out your load order for you once that feature is implemented (currently in development).

I hope I answered your question, there really isn't an easy way to describe it. Look here for more info about load ordering: *Load order and you*


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks moddin, that clears it up for me


----------



## Milamber

I'm getting CTD and I know its a BSP ESP since I have disabled them and it no longer crashes, problem is it can take 5min for the crash to kick in, sometimes sooner so disabling all mods then activating each one will take me all week, anyone know of a better way of doing this?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I'm getting CTD and I know its a BSP since I have disabled them and it no longer crashes, problem is it can take 5min for the crash to kick in, sometimes sooner so disabling all mods then activating each one will take me all week, anyone know of a better way of doing this?


What is this BSP you speak of?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What is this BSP you speak of?


Ooops.. didnt realise ESP is what I meant.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Ooops.. didnt realise ESP is what I meant.


What are you doing when the game crashes? For instance, are you swinging a weapon, in a menu, switching locations, standing still, running the console window, etc. And please list the .ESP files you are using when it crashes.









Most likely the game is trying to open a reference in one of your plugin's and they might be corrupted or in a not-so-good order for conflicts. If it can't open the reference, the game has no choice but CTD since it can't continue on with the game.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What are you doing when the game crashes? For instance, are you swinging a weapon, in a menu, switching locations, standing still, running the console window, etc. And please list the .ESP files you are using when it crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the game is trying to open a reference in one of your plugin's and they might be corrupted or in a not-so-good order for conflicts. If it can't open the reference, the game has no choice but CTD since it can't continue on with the game.


Sound like a job for the Master Boss list!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What are you doing when the game crashes? For instance, are you swinging a weapon, in a menu, switching locations, standing still, running the console window, etc. And please list the .ESP files you are using when it crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the game is trying to open a reference in one of your plugin's and they might be corrupted or in a not-so-good order for conflicts. If it can't open the reference, the game has no choice but CTD since it can't continue on with the game.


I am near riften area and Im running across a field there are also animals near by, a bear, wolves and a lion. I have disabled all animal mods as I thought it was that one, but its not. If I run around within the same cell, so keep doing 50m laps in a circle it will crash. No weapons are drawn...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I am near riften area and Im running across a field there are also animals near by, a bear, wolves and a lion. I have disabled all animal mods as I thought it was that one, but its not. If I run around within the same cell, so keep doing 50m laps in a circle it will crash. No weapons are drawn...


What's your .ESP list?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What's your .ESP list?



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
Shadow Striping Fix.esp
HighResTexturePackFix.esp
SoS - The Dungeons.esp
SoS - The Wilds.esp
enhancedlightingforrealisticlighting.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
hq_skyrimmap.esp
MoreVillageAnimals.esp
SaderHorses.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
TK_Clutter_Plants.esp
skyui.esp
Water FX - Get Wet.esp
smakit_house_markers.esp
Mystic.esp
Smithing Perks Overhaul - Balanced.esp
Weapons and Armor Fixes.esp
Weapons and Armor Fixes - Hacks.esp
Complete Crafting Overhaul - BS version.esp
falkreath expansion.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
disablelydiatradedialog.esp
More Dynamic Shadows.esp
RealisticWaterTextures.esp
SkyTEST-RealPredators&Animals.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
lockpicksweetspot.esp
Horses for followers.esp
disable_blood_splatter_on_screen.esp
longerdays_v1.esp
whiterun spruce by revan1199.esp
sign.esp
shader.esp


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> -snip-


Could you do your 50m laps with the following groups of mods activated, one or two tests with each group should be fine. Assume that Skyrim.esm, Update.esm are enabled for all groups. This will make the process faster to determine which mod is the problem.

Group 1:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




enhancedlightingforrealisticlighting.esp
More Dynamic Shadows.esp
shader.esp




Group 2:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




SaderHorses.esp
MoreVillageAnimals.esp
SkyTEST-RealPredators&Animals.esp
Horses for followers.esp




Group 3:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Smithing Perks Overhaul - Balanced.esp
Weapons and Armor Fixes.esp & the Hacks.esp too
Complete Crafting Overhaul - BS version.esp (I see you installed the Better Sorting version, yet you don't have Better Sorting installed? Maybe use the other version?)


----------



## modinn

Also, the Unofficial Skyrim Patch (USKP) _may_ go into Beta tomorrow for those of you interested. For those who didn't know, the UOP (unofficial oblivion patch) was a must-have mod for Oblivion for every player for the last 5 years. To date, I believe they have patched over 2200 fixes to the Oblivion base code. They even did fixes for Shivering Isles and the DLC!

This beta of the USKP will have solved a ton (no kidding) of bugs in the current game, with many more fixes to come! Attached is a website to the current list of bugfixes, I've attached a small sample of fixes. The 3 guys working on this deserve payment from Bethesda for what they've done, I cannot fathom the amount of hours they've put into this project and the other games to date.

*USKP Thread (visit for a more comprehensive list)*



Spoiler: Partial list of fixes



Game Mechanics Fixes

NPCs will no longer drop weapons or shields as separate objects, as these are never cleaned up which greatly adds to save bloating and litters the gameworld (the items will still appear to be dropped, but will access the corpse's inventory to be taken and be cleaned up with the corpse if left)
Ash Piles, Ghostly Remains, Ice Piles and Wisp Cores will no longer permanently remain and bloat the save file (they will either disappear on exit of the cell or when the cell resets)
Nirnroot glow objects will no longer stack, bloat the save and become blindingly bright; existing stacked glows will be removed
The Absorb Spells effect of the Atronach sign, Atronach perk (Alteration tree) and Breton Dragonskin ability will no longer cause the player's own conjuration spells to fail
Casting a Flame, Frost or Shock Cloak spell will no longer cause most conjured allies to disappear for no apparent reason
Flame, Frost and Shock Cloaks and Runes will now be properly augmented by their relevant Augmented perks in the Destruction tree
Being too overencumbered to run or fast-travel (except mounted) will no longer stop carriages from working
The Purity (Alchemy) perk now has the correct pre-requisite of Snakeblood, instead of Experimenter
The Matching Set perks (both Light and Heavy variants) will now provide the 25% bonus if wearing a complete set of matched armor as indicated (it was providing 20%) and also apply properly to Ebony and Imperial Light armors which had been overlooked
Argonian players (who have permanent Water Breathing) will no longer gasp for air when surfacing
Female vampire Imperial, Nord, Orc, Redguard players/NPCs, and "Elder" NPCs (yes, old people have their own race) will now have the correct vampiric eyes rather than normal eyes
Fixed the missing Well Rested message and duplicated Well Rested and Rested bonuses appearing when the player slept in their home
The player will now receive the Well Rested bonus from sleeping in the Winterhold College Arch Mage's quarters if they are the Arch Mage
The Windhelm Barracks now has the correct music type (castle rather than dungeon) and followers won't react as though in a dungeon or cave
Fixed the lever (7CFE7) in BlackreachArena (3,0) so that it will turn off the Dwemer spinning blade trap on the arena platform, as well as turning it on again (was also slightly seethrough-underside but this wasn't noticeable)
The two outermost weapon racks of the row of five in the Proudspire (Solitude) basement (E26AF/B0) will no longer eat the player's weapons by taking them and then not being activatable to give them back again
The following containers in player homes will no longer respawn and eat whatever items the player stored in them:
The Apothecary's Satchel (109E0D) on the alchemy lab station and the Barrel on two others under the stairs (3EE76) in Whiterun's Breezehome
Three Barrels (8DEEA-C) in Riften's Honeyside
Four Barrels (77CB3, DC67E and E3C8B), two Sacks (DC6B2 and E2E99) and the Apothecary's Satchel (E2E30) in Markarth's Vlindrel Hall
A Barrel (DF4A7) and two Sacks (DF4C4/66E) in Windhelm's Hjerim
Nine Barrels (D8B2A, E272C/D/E/F/4C/D/300E) and a Large Sack (E2731) in Solitude's Proudspire Manor
(because these containers change, if you have anything stored in them you don't want to lose, save it elsewhere before installing the USKP)

Quest Fixes

Riftweald Manor, Mercer Frey's house in Riften, will no longer be accessible before the Thieves Guild quest The Pursuit without console commands, as accessing it earlier and picking up his plans would cause the Hard Answers quest to not start and break the questline (removed a barrel 3FFE6 from RiftenWorld RiftenCityEast 43,-24 that allowed early access)
The Thieves Guild quest "The Litany of Larceny" will no longer terminate immediately when the last item is obtained, rather then when it's returned to Delvin Mallory, which left the quest unfinishable
The Thieves Guild ongoing job quest "The Numbers Job" will now correctly target the ledger in Haelga's Bunkhouse (Riften) rather than a static crate that left the job unfinishable (won't fix it if occurring currently; just cancel the job with Delvin and it won't reoccur)
If the player quits or fails a job in the Thieves Guild ongoing job quest "The Fishing Job" this will no longer remove the target item type from the player even if it wasn't acquired from the mark yet
If the player quits or fails a job in the Thieves Guild ongoing job quest "The Burglary Job" without having acquired the target item, it will be removed from the target location, as otherwise it couldn't be picked up and future Burglary Job items at that location would overlap it
If the player finds all 24 Unusual Gems before talking to Vex in the quest "No Stone Unturned" this will no longer make the quest unfinishable
Vekel The Man's (Riften Thieves Guild) quest to retrieve Arondil's Journals will now pay the player the intended reward, will properly remove the items at quest end, and if the player finds the journals prior to getting the quest Vekel will have appopriate dialog rather than dialog that only makes sense if he gave the quest first
Fixed Karliah going to Snow Veil Sanctum instead of returning to live at Nightingale Hall (which then didn't get restored; her dialog would also indicate she was in Nightingale Hall when she wasn't) at the conclusion of the Thieves Guild main questline (Darkness Returns)
Imperial Legates and Stormcloak Commanders in camps throughout Skyrim will no longer remain unnecessarily essential after the Civil War questline is completed
Urag gro-Shub's (Winterhold College) book finding quests will no longer break if the player has already found the book before starting the quest
If the player finds Leifnarr's corpse in Broken Helm Hollow before receiving the objective to do so from his wife Grosta, the objective to report his death to her will now have a quest target, and the dialog option will be available so that the quest can be completed
"J'zargo's Experiment" will no longer break if more than three undead are destroyed with J'zargo's Flame Cloak Scrolls (the quest objective was to test them on three, but it's easy to go over this)
"Find Red Eagle's sword" will no longer restart if it's already completed by re-reading the book "The Legend of Red Eagle"
At the conclusion of Tending the Flames (Solitude Bards College), Viarmo will no longer tap the effigy of King Olaf with a mysterious hammer that appears from nowhere and then be stuck holding a torch permanently afterwards (note that due to bugged idle handling he still may have his hand in the holding position after the festival though), and the effigy's fire will now have its missing sound effect and flicker
In Tending the Flames, when Viarmo presents the rewritten Olaf verse to Jarl Elisif, he will now read the correct line if the player chose "Olaf sacked it in dragon form (Persuade)" for verse 4
Fixed Pantea Ateia's Tending the Flames festival greeting confusingly linking into her own quest's dialog
After the Bards College Rjorn's Drum quest is complete, Giraud Gemane will no longer have the "I found Rjorn's Drum" option (he would repeat the same dialog again, although not provide the reward again; this bug was introduced with the 1.4 patch)
If the three Bards College instruments are found before their related quests (Finn's Lute, Pantea's Flute and Rjorn's Drum) the misc. quest objectives to find them will no longer remain permanently incomplete after the quest ends
If the player finds the Fine-Cut Void Salts and returns them to Captain Wayfinder before being given the quest to do so, his quest-initiating dialog will no longer take the Void Salts quest item aaway and put it back where it was originally found
The player will no longer be able to return further (non-quest-item) Void Salts to Captain Wayfinder after the quest is complete and receive the reward each time
Esbern's misc. quest objective "Bring a Dragon Scale and a Dragon Bone to Esbern" will now complete properly when this is done
The Dawnstar bounty misc. quest objectives "Collect Bounty from Skald" and "Collect Bounty from Brina Merilis" will now complete properly when the reward is collected from the Jarl
The misc. quest to return Roggvir's Amulet of Talos to Greta (Solitude) and convince her to return to the Temple will now remove the Amulet and complete properly
Alessandra will now properly give the reward for the quest to bring her dagger to her father Andurs in Whiterun
An unfinishable misc. quest "Investigate the Bards College" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to one of several bards throughout Skyrim and has already visited the College and started the Tending the Flames quest
An unfinishable misc. quest "Speak to Verulus about the Hall of the Dead" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to Kleppr or Frabbi and has already started the quest by talking to Brother Verulus
An unfinishable misc. quest "Speak to Degaine" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to Kleppr and has already started the quest to steal the statue of Dibella by talking to Degaine
The unfinishable misc. quest "Speak to Degaine" objective will be also now be removed (failed) if the player starts the Heart of Dibella by talking to Hamal directly
An unfinishable misc. quest "Visit the Shrine of Azura" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to innkeepers or wandering pilgrim Faldrus and has already started the quest The Black Star by visiting the shrine
Tolfdir's (Winterhold College) mini-quest to find his alembic will now have journal objectives
In "Revealing the Unseen" (Winterhold College) the Mzulft map marker will now be added as was intended but misconfigured
After the quest "The Blessings of Nature" if the player chooses the sapling option, the dead Gildergreen tree (Whiterun) will be properly removed
The Attunement Sphere (3532C) and Runed Lexicon (3A3DD) will no longer remain as undroppable quest items when the Discerning the Transmundane quest is completed
Haelga's Statue of Dibella (21EA3) will no longer be an undroppable quest item if the player steals it after clearing her debt by other means in the Thieves Guild quest "Taking Care of Business"
Gallus's Encoded Journal (CEDA6) will now be removed properly from the player when Enthir takes it at the conclusion of the Thieves Guild quest "Hard Answers," and no longer remain in inventory as an undroppable quest item
The spiders in Redbelly Mine will no longer respawn there after the quest to get rid of them has been completed (otherwise they would be found roaming around while the miners were working whereas the quest indicated the mine was closed as soon as they were seen, and the player could kill them and finish the quest again; the mine will also be cleaned of spider detritus which may have been intended as it was already linked to an enable parent that was then never referenced)

NPC/Creature Fixes

Fixed some encounter dragons not burning up nor giving the player a soul when slain (respawned dragons were not being properly reset)
The Companions Skjor, Njada and possibly Aela should no longer come back to life if they're dead or have their corpses be found moving around in the wilderness while lying down as if dead; Skjor was the most notable of these (disabled unneeded random wilderness encounter WERJ11 which was causing this)
Brynjolf will no longer dismiss the player's conversation indicating that he's busy after the Thieves Guild questline
Lydia (Whiterun housecarl) can now be married by the player if Breezehome has been purchased (as was intended)
Lydia will no longer use the chairs in the player's bedroom or get into an AI loop of sitting and standing in the same place repeatedly
The corpses of Ulfric Stormcloak and Galmar Stone-Fist will no longer persist indefinitely in the Windhelm Palace of the Kings after the Battle for Windhelm is completed (they were neglected to be given coffins in the Hall of the Dead as well which was also rectified)
When bartering with wilderness Hunters, they will no longer take sold player items (which then disappear from their inventory) without paying for them, and gold paid to them by the player for their items will now properly add to their gold store (they were missing their merchant container; all Hunters will now share a common one for their faction so items sold to one be bought from another)
Imperial guards in Solitude will now have have the missing arrest dialog option recognizing if the player is Thane of Haafingar
The Bandit Marauder at Valtheim Towers will no longer remove 200 gold from the player if successfully intimidated
Legate Taurinus Duilis will no longer be locked out of the Morthal Guardhouse at night due to missing key assignments (both he and the door)
Bothela (Hag's Cure, Markarth) will now sleep properly (package wasn't set up properly) as otherwise she was very difficult to rob when assigned to by the Thieves Guild
If Cairine (Markarth Warrens) is "killed" she will no longer lie still as if dead yet remain able to blink, engage in dialog and detect the player until "killed" a second time (this strange behaviour may have made her very difficult or impossible for the Thieves Guild quest The Fishing Job)
Gharol (Burguk's Longhouse) will now have the option to train Heavy Armor if the player's skill is 50 to 74 (she's an Expert, not Common-level trainer)
Yngvar the Singer (Markarth) will now carry a shield and war axe as some of his dialog mentions them
Louis Letrush should no longer duplicate at the Whiterun Stables fast-travel marker or attack the player for no apparent reason
The "dead" skeleton (7502A) on a bier in Tamriel (24,18) will no longer add a copy of the book The Doors of Oblivion to its inventory every time it is activated

Item Fixes

All followers will no longer have invisible Hunting Bows that can't be removed from them that they would use even in preference to much better bows they were given; they will now be visible and can be removed from the follower normally
The Sanguine Rose staff's Dremora summoning will no longer fail if the player has the Conjuration perk "Elemental Potency"
Esbern's Potion (E6DF5) will now properly grant the player the permanent Dragon Infusion ability
The health damage effect of the Silent Moons enchantment of Lunar weapons will now work properly
Completely filled Petty, Lesser, Common, and Greater Soul Gems will no longer empty when dropped or put in a container (partially filled Lesser, Common, and Greater Soul Gems will still empty and this is by design so that they may be reused if incompletely filled)
The White Phial (Empty) (2C25A) will no longer endlessly duplicate if activated in player inventory
Wylandriah's Soul Gem (4E326) now has no soul capacity, as otherwise it could capture a soul and then be used up at an enchanter (even though it is a quest item) which broke the quest to retrieve it
Removed the description "Especially effective against undead." from the Silver Sword (10AA19) and Silver Greatsword (10C6FB) as if one is enchanted the enchantment type, magnitude, duration and charge bar won't display due to an engine bug (so that the player is still advised of the benefit against the undead, made a new loading screen)
The Ebony Blade (4838F) and Headsman's Axe (BE25E), both two-handed weapons, will no longer behave like one-handed weapons in their perk effects and other characteristics
Ebony Shields (13964) and all 16 variants, and Blades Shields (4F912) will now appear properly on Vampiric players of all races
Stormcloak Officer Helmets (86985) and Ancient Nord Helmets (1FD77/B/C) will now display properly on armor mannequins
Banded Iron (13948), Elven Gilded (1392A) and Studded (13B2A) armors will now provide the appropriate Matching Set perks (they are only available in cuirass/greaves and didn't match up with the boots/helmet/gauntlets of the same material)
Corrected the Speed of the Ebony Dagger (139AE) from 1 to 1.3 to match all other daggers as it had the speed of a longsword (this also corrected 36 enchanted Ebony Daggers based on it)
Daedric Bows (139B5) and 27 enchanted varieties based on them now have the correct bash sound effect
Changed the Elven Boots of Eminent Stamina (10DF88) into boots as they incorrectly appeared as a suit of armor (in the boots leveled list, has boots price and boots internal name so appears was intended to be boots but incorrect template was used)
The level 32-39 Shield of Solitude (10EB63) now has the correct level enchantment, not the weaker one for the level 25-31 version
Corrected Fine Armguards (86990) not being categorized as armor
Gourds and Apple Cabbage Soup are no longer missing their sound effects when eaten
Corrected both Blade of Woe items (964C9/9CCDC) being improvable at a grindstone without requiring any materials, unlike all other items (both have keywords indicating they should require a Steel Ingot)
Corrected Dragonplate Boots (13965) and 16 enchanted variants, Gauntlets (13967) and 16 enchanted variants, and Helmet (13969) and 28 enchanted variants requiring Dragon Scales rather than Bone to improve them, though they are crafted of Dragon Bone, have a clearly different appearance than their Scale counterparts and the correct Dragonplate keyword
The Jagged Crown (DA750) is now properly listed for smithing and other purposes as being Dragonplate rather than Daedric, and the Masque of Clavicus Vile (D2846) as Daedric rather than Ebony
Fixed the following weapons and armor not being improvable at a workbench or grindstone: Amulet of Articulation (9DFF7/F6904/D/E/F/10/11) [yes, these amulets are actually armor and their internal name indicates that this is intentional], Diadem of the Savant (F9904) [also an armor amulet as previous], Dragon Priest Dagger (1C1FE), Drainblood Battleaxe (F82FA), Drainheart Sword (F71DD), Drainspell Bow (F82FC), Ebony Blade (4838F), Fine Armguards (86990), Gilded Wristguards (E84C1), Headsman's Axe (BE25E), Honed Falmer Sword (6F6FF), Honed Falmer War Axe (6F700), Jagged Crown (DA750), Keening (6A13C), Masque of Clavicus Vile (D2846), Nord Hero Bow (68C57) [the entry for this was actually present; it was copied from the Nord Hero Battle Axe and then was neglected to be changed], (Notched) Pickaxe (1019D4/E3C16), Scaled Horn Armor (1B3A4), Nightingale Blade (F6527) [this is the highest-level one; the other four could already be improved, and like the Nord Hero Bow this one had an entry but it was set up wrong, so was clearly intended], Shield of Solitude (9E023/10EB62/3/4/5), Shield of Ysgramor (E41D8), Shiv (426C8), Shrouded Cowl Maskless (5ABC4), Silver Sword/Greatsword (10AA19/10C6FB), Skyforge Steel Dagger (9F25D), Studded Imperial Armor (13ED8 - also 6 enchanted variants can now be improved), Supple Ancient Nord Bow (5D179), The Woodsman's Friend (22265), Tumblerbane Gloves (F5981), Ulfric's Bracers (6230B), Woodcutter's Axe (2F2F4) [the almost-identical Poacher's Axe could be improved], Worn Shrouded Armor/Boots/Cowl/Gloves (10EB5B/C/D/E) and Wuuthrad (956B5) [The justification for calling these omissions bugs are comments made pre-release and a loading screen that indicates that all weapons and armor may improved; to avoid arbitrary decisions of materials, magnitude or feasability I did not add missing crafting options or perk keywords, nor change items that don't appear in the unmodded gameworld; if you use a crafting mod such as the Lost Art of the Blacksmith or weapon improvement mod such as WAF along with the USKP they will not conflict; ie multiple entries won't appear in the stations' menus]


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Also, the Unofficial Skyrim Patch (USKP) _may_ go into Beta tomorrow for those of you interested.


I don't think there would be anyone here who wouldn't be interested.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Could you do your 50m laps with the following groups of mods activated, one or two tests with each group should be fine. Assume that Skyrim.esm, Update.esm are enabled for all groups. This will make the process faster to determine which mod is the problem.
> Group 1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enhancedlightingforrealisticlighting.esp
> More Dynamic Shadows.esp
> shader.esp
> 
> 
> 
> Group 2:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaderHorses.esp
> MoreVillageAnimals.esp
> SkyTEST-RealPredators&Animals.esp
> Horses for followers.esp
> 
> 
> 
> Group 3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smithing Perks Overhaul - Balanced.esp
> Weapons and Armor Fixes.esp & the Hacks.esp too
> Complete Crafting Overhaul - BS version.esp (I see you installed the Better Sorting version, yet you don't have Better Sorting installed? Maybe use the other version?)


Thanks Modinn for your help, I tried each group and not one crash.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Also, the Unofficial Skyrim Patch (USKP) _may_ go into Beta tomorrow for those of you interested. For those who didn't know, the UOP (unofficial oblivion patch) was a must-have mod for Oblivion for every player for the last 5 years. To date, I believe they have patched over 2200 fixes to the Oblivion base code. They even did fixes for Shivering Isles and the DLC!
> This beta of the USKP will have solved a ton (no kidding) of bugs in the current game, with many more fixes to come! Attached is a website to the current list of bugfixes, I've attached a small sample of fixes. The 3 guys working on this deserve payment from Bethesda for what they've done, I cannot fathom the amount of hours they've put into this project and the other games to date.
> *USKP Thread (visit for a more comprehensive list)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Partial list of fixes
> 
> 
> 
> Game Mechanics Fixes
> 
> NPCs will no longer drop weapons or shields as separate objects, as these are never cleaned up which greatly adds to save bloating and litters the gameworld (the items will still appear to be dropped, but will access the corpse's inventory to be taken and be cleaned up with the corpse if left)
> Ash Piles, Ghostly Remains, Ice Piles and Wisp Cores will no longer permanently remain and bloat the save file (they will either disappear on exit of the cell or when the cell resets)
> Nirnroot glow objects will no longer stack, bloat the save and become blindingly bright; existing stacked glows will be removed
> The Absorb Spells effect of the Atronach sign, Atronach perk (Alteration tree) and Breton Dragonskin ability will no longer cause the player's own conjuration spells to fail
> Casting a Flame, Frost or Shock Cloak spell will no longer cause most conjured allies to disappear for no apparent reason
> Flame, Frost and Shock Cloaks and Runes will now be properly augmented by their relevant Augmented perks in the Destruction tree
> Being too overencumbered to run or fast-travel (except mounted) will no longer stop carriages from working
> The Purity (Alchemy) perk now has the correct pre-requisite of Snakeblood, instead of Experimenter
> The Matching Set perks (both Light and Heavy variants) will now provide the 25% bonus if wearing a complete set of matched armor as indicated (it was providing 20%) and also apply properly to Ebony and Imperial Light armors which had been overlooked
> Argonian players (who have permanent Water Breathing) will no longer gasp for air when surfacing
> Female vampire Imperial, Nord, Orc, Redguard players/NPCs, and "Elder" NPCs (yes, old people have their own race) will now have the correct vampiric eyes rather than normal eyes
> Fixed the missing Well Rested message and duplicated Well Rested and Rested bonuses appearing when the player slept in their home
> The player will now receive the Well Rested bonus from sleeping in the Winterhold College Arch Mage's quarters if they are the Arch Mage
> The Windhelm Barracks now has the correct music type (castle rather than dungeon) and followers won't react as though in a dungeon or cave
> Fixed the lever (7CFE7) in BlackreachArena (3,0) so that it will turn off the Dwemer spinning blade trap on the arena platform, as well as turning it on again (was also slightly seethrough-underside but this wasn't noticeable)
> The two outermost weapon racks of the row of five in the Proudspire (Solitude) basement (E26AF/B0) will no longer eat the player's weapons by taking them and then not being activatable to give them back again
> The following containers in player homes will no longer respawn and eat whatever items the player stored in them:
> The Apothecary's Satchel (109E0D) on the alchemy lab station and the Barrel on two others under the stairs (3EE76) in Whiterun's Breezehome
> Three Barrels (8DEEA-C) in Riften's Honeyside
> Four Barrels (77CB3, DC67E and E3C8B), two Sacks (DC6B2 and E2E99) and the Apothecary's Satchel (E2E30) in Markarth's Vlindrel Hall
> A Barrel (DF4A7) and two Sacks (DF4C4/66E) in Windhelm's Hjerim
> Nine Barrels (D8B2A, E272C/D/E/F/4C/D/300E) and a Large Sack (E2731) in Solitude's Proudspire Manor
> (because these containers change, if you have anything stored in them you don't want to lose, save it elsewhere before installing the USKP)
> Quest Fixes
> 
> Riftweald Manor, Mercer Frey's house in Riften, will no longer be accessible before the Thieves Guild quest The Pursuit without console commands, as accessing it earlier and picking up his plans would cause the Hard Answers quest to not start and break the questline (removed a barrel 3FFE6 from RiftenWorld RiftenCityEast 43,-24 that allowed early access)
> The Thieves Guild quest "The Litany of Larceny" will no longer terminate immediately when the last item is obtained, rather then when it's returned to Delvin Mallory, which left the quest unfinishable
> The Thieves Guild ongoing job quest "The Numbers Job" will now correctly target the ledger in Haelga's Bunkhouse (Riften) rather than a static crate that left the job unfinishable (won't fix it if occurring currently; just cancel the job with Delvin and it won't reoccur)
> If the player quits or fails a job in the Thieves Guild ongoing job quest "The Fishing Job" this will no longer remove the target item type from the player even if it wasn't acquired from the mark yet
> If the player quits or fails a job in the Thieves Guild ongoing job quest "The Burglary Job" without having acquired the target item, it will be removed from the target location, as otherwise it couldn't be picked up and future Burglary Job items at that location would overlap it
> If the player finds all 24 Unusual Gems before talking to Vex in the quest "No Stone Unturned" this will no longer make the quest unfinishable
> Vekel The Man's (Riften Thieves Guild) quest to retrieve Arondil's Journals will now pay the player the intended reward, will properly remove the items at quest end, and if the player finds the journals prior to getting the quest Vekel will have appopriate dialog rather than dialog that only makes sense if he gave the quest first
> Fixed Karliah going to Snow Veil Sanctum instead of returning to live at Nightingale Hall (which then didn't get restored; her dialog would also indicate she was in Nightingale Hall when she wasn't) at the conclusion of the Thieves Guild main questline (Darkness Returns)
> Imperial Legates and Stormcloak Commanders in camps throughout Skyrim will no longer remain unnecessarily essential after the Civil War questline is completed
> Urag gro-Shub's (Winterhold College) book finding quests will no longer break if the player has already found the book before starting the quest
> If the player finds Leifnarr's corpse in Broken Helm Hollow before receiving the objective to do so from his wife Grosta, the objective to report his death to her will now have a quest target, and the dialog option will be available so that the quest can be completed
> "J'zargo's Experiment" will no longer break if more than three undead are destroyed with J'zargo's Flame Cloak Scrolls (the quest objective was to test them on three, but it's easy to go over this)
> "Find Red Eagle's sword" will no longer restart if it's already completed by re-reading the book "The Legend of Red Eagle"
> At the conclusion of Tending the Flames (Solitude Bards College), Viarmo will no longer tap the effigy of King Olaf with a mysterious hammer that appears from nowhere and then be stuck holding a torch permanently afterwards (note that due to bugged idle handling he still may have his hand in the holding position after the festival though), and the effigy's fire will now have its missing sound effect and flicker
> In Tending the Flames, when Viarmo presents the rewritten Olaf verse to Jarl Elisif, he will now read the correct line if the player chose "Olaf sacked it in dragon form (Persuade)" for verse 4
> Fixed Pantea Ateia's Tending the Flames festival greeting confusingly linking into her own quest's dialog
> After the Bards College Rjorn's Drum quest is complete, Giraud Gemane will no longer have the "I found Rjorn's Drum" option (he would repeat the same dialog again, although not provide the reward again; this bug was introduced with the 1.4 patch)
> If the three Bards College instruments are found before their related quests (Finn's Lute, Pantea's Flute and Rjorn's Drum) the misc. quest objectives to find them will no longer remain permanently incomplete after the quest ends
> If the player finds the Fine-Cut Void Salts and returns them to Captain Wayfinder before being given the quest to do so, his quest-initiating dialog will no longer take the Void Salts quest item aaway and put it back where it was originally found
> The player will no longer be able to return further (non-quest-item) Void Salts to Captain Wayfinder after the quest is complete and receive the reward each time
> Esbern's misc. quest objective "Bring a Dragon Scale and a Dragon Bone to Esbern" will now complete properly when this is done
> The Dawnstar bounty misc. quest objectives "Collect Bounty from Skald" and "Collect Bounty from Brina Merilis" will now complete properly when the reward is collected from the Jarl
> The misc. quest to return Roggvir's Amulet of Talos to Greta (Solitude) and convince her to return to the Temple will now remove the Amulet and complete properly
> Alessandra will now properly give the reward for the quest to bring her dagger to her father Andurs in Whiterun
> An unfinishable misc. quest "Investigate the Bards College" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to one of several bards throughout Skyrim and has already visited the College and started the Tending the Flames quest
> An unfinishable misc. quest "Speak to Verulus about the Hall of the Dead" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to Kleppr or Frabbi and has already started the quest by talking to Brother Verulus
> An unfinishable misc. quest "Speak to Degaine" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to Kleppr and has already started the quest to steal the statue of Dibella by talking to Degaine
> The unfinishable misc. quest "Speak to Degaine" objective will be also now be removed (failed) if the player starts the Heart of Dibella by talking to Hamal directly
> An unfinishable misc. quest "Visit the Shrine of Azura" objective will no longer be added if the player talks to innkeepers or wandering pilgrim Faldrus and has already started the quest The Black Star by visiting the shrine
> Tolfdir's (Winterhold College) mini-quest to find his alembic will now have journal objectives
> In "Revealing the Unseen" (Winterhold College) the Mzulft map marker will now be added as was intended but misconfigured
> After the quest "The Blessings of Nature" if the player chooses the sapling option, the dead Gildergreen tree (Whiterun) will be properly removed
> The Attunement Sphere (3532C) and Runed Lexicon (3A3DD) will no longer remain as undroppable quest items when the Discerning the Transmundane quest is completed
> Haelga's Statue of Dibella (21EA3) will no longer be an undroppable quest item if the player steals it after clearing her debt by other means in the Thieves Guild quest "Taking Care of Business"
> Gallus's Encoded Journal (CEDA6) will now be removed properly from the player when Enthir takes it at the conclusion of the Thieves Guild quest "Hard Answers," and no longer remain in inventory as an undroppable quest item
> The spiders in Redbelly Mine will no longer respawn there after the quest to get rid of them has been completed (otherwise they would be found roaming around while the miners were working whereas the quest indicated the mine was closed as soon as they were seen, and the player could kill them and finish the quest again; the mine will also be cleaned of spider detritus which may have been intended as it was already linked to an enable parent that was then never referenced)
> NPC/Creature Fixes
> 
> Fixed some encounter dragons not burning up nor giving the player a soul when slain (respawned dragons were not being properly reset)
> The Companions Skjor, Njada and possibly Aela should no longer come back to life if they're dead or have their corpses be found moving around in the wilderness while lying down as if dead; Skjor was the most notable of these (disabled unneeded random wilderness encounter WERJ11 which was causing this)
> Brynjolf will no longer dismiss the player's conversation indicating that he's busy after the Thieves Guild questline
> Lydia (Whiterun housecarl) can now be married by the player if Breezehome has been purchased (as was intended)
> Lydia will no longer use the chairs in the player's bedroom or get into an AI loop of sitting and standing in the same place repeatedly
> The corpses of Ulfric Stormcloak and Galmar Stone-Fist will no longer persist indefinitely in the Windhelm Palace of the Kings after the Battle for Windhelm is completed (they were neglected to be given coffins in the Hall of the Dead as well which was also rectified)
> When bartering with wilderness Hunters, they will no longer take sold player items (which then disappear from their inventory) without paying for them, and gold paid to them by the player for their items will now properly add to their gold store (they were missing their merchant container; all Hunters will now share a common one for their faction so items sold to one be bought from another)
> Imperial guards in Solitude will now have have the missing arrest dialog option recognizing if the player is Thane of Haafingar
> The Bandit Marauder at Valtheim Towers will no longer remove 200 gold from the player if successfully intimidated
> Legate Taurinus Duilis will no longer be locked out of the Morthal Guardhouse at night due to missing key assignments (both he and the door)
> Bothela (Hag's Cure, Markarth) will now sleep properly (package wasn't set up properly) as otherwise she was very difficult to rob when assigned to by the Thieves Guild
> If Cairine (Markarth Warrens) is "killed" she will no longer lie still as if dead yet remain able to blink, engage in dialog and detect the player until "killed" a second time (this strange behaviour may have made her very difficult or impossible for the Thieves Guild quest The Fishing Job)
> Gharol (Burguk's Longhouse) will now have the option to train Heavy Armor if the player's skill is 50 to 74 (she's an Expert, not Common-level trainer)
> Yngvar the Singer (Markarth) will now carry a shield and war axe as some of his dialog mentions them
> Louis Letrush should no longer duplicate at the Whiterun Stables fast-travel marker or attack the player for no apparent reason
> The "dead" skeleton (7502A) on a bier in Tamriel (24,18) will no longer add a copy of the book The Doors of Oblivion to its inventory every time it is activated
> Item Fixes
> 
> All followers will no longer have invisible Hunting Bows that can't be removed from them that they would use even in preference to much better bows they were given; they will now be visible and can be removed from the follower normally
> The Sanguine Rose staff's Dremora summoning will no longer fail if the player has the Conjuration perk "Elemental Potency"
> Esbern's Potion (E6DF5) will now properly grant the player the permanent Dragon Infusion ability
> The health damage effect of the Silent Moons enchantment of Lunar weapons will now work properly
> Completely filled Petty, Lesser, Common, and Greater Soul Gems will no longer empty when dropped or put in a container (partially filled Lesser, Common, and Greater Soul Gems will still empty and this is by design so that they may be reused if incompletely filled)
> The White Phial (Empty) (2C25A) will no longer endlessly duplicate if activated in player inventory
> Wylandriah's Soul Gem (4E326) now has no soul capacity, as otherwise it could capture a soul and then be used up at an enchanter (even though it is a quest item) which broke the quest to retrieve it
> Removed the description "Especially effective against undead." from the Silver Sword (10AA19) and Silver Greatsword (10C6FB) as if one is enchanted the enchantment type, magnitude, duration and charge bar won't display due to an engine bug (so that the player is still advised of the benefit against the undead, made a new loading screen)
> The Ebony Blade (4838F) and Headsman's Axe (BE25E), both two-handed weapons, will no longer behave like one-handed weapons in their perk effects and other characteristics
> Ebony Shields (13964) and all 16 variants, and Blades Shields (4F912) will now appear properly on Vampiric players of all races
> Stormcloak Officer Helmets (86985) and Ancient Nord Helmets (1FD77/B/C) will now display properly on armor mannequins
> Banded Iron (13948), Elven Gilded (1392A) and Studded (13B2A) armors will now provide the appropriate Matching Set perks (they are only available in cuirass/greaves and didn't match up with the boots/helmet/gauntlets of the same material)
> Corrected the Speed of the Ebony Dagger (139AE) from 1 to 1.3 to match all other daggers as it had the speed of a longsword (this also corrected 36 enchanted Ebony Daggers based on it)
> Daedric Bows (139B5) and 27 enchanted varieties based on them now have the correct bash sound effect
> Changed the Elven Boots of Eminent Stamina (10DF88) into boots as they incorrectly appeared as a suit of armor (in the boots leveled list, has boots price and boots internal name so appears was intended to be boots but incorrect template was used)
> The level 32-39 Shield of Solitude (10EB63) now has the correct level enchantment, not the weaker one for the level 25-31 version
> Corrected Fine Armguards (86990) not being categorized as armor
> Gourds and Apple Cabbage Soup are no longer missing their sound effects when eaten
> Corrected both Blade of Woe items (964C9/9CCDC) being improvable at a grindstone without requiring any materials, unlike all other items (both have keywords indicating they should require a Steel Ingot)
> Corrected Dragonplate Boots (13965) and 16 enchanted variants, Gauntlets (13967) and 16 enchanted variants, and Helmet (13969) and 28 enchanted variants requiring Dragon Scales rather than Bone to improve them, though they are crafted of Dragon Bone, have a clearly different appearance than their Scale counterparts and the correct Dragonplate keyword
> The Jagged Crown (DA750) is now properly listed for smithing and other purposes as being Dragonplate rather than Daedric, and the Masque of Clavicus Vile (D2846) as Daedric rather than Ebony
> Fixed the following weapons and armor not being improvable at a workbench or grindstone: Amulet of Articulation (9DFF7/F6904/D/E/F/10/11) [yes, these amulets are actually armor and their internal name indicates that this is intentional], Diadem of the Savant (F9904) [also an armor amulet as previous], Dragon Priest Dagger (1C1FE), Drainblood Battleaxe (F82FA), Drainheart Sword (F71DD), Drainspell Bow (F82FC), Ebony Blade (4838F), Fine Armguards (86990), Gilded Wristguards (E84C1), Headsman's Axe (BE25E), Honed Falmer Sword (6F6FF), Honed Falmer War Axe (6F700), Jagged Crown (DA750), Keening (6A13C), Masque of Clavicus Vile (D2846), Nord Hero Bow (68C57) [the entry for this was actually present; it was copied from the Nord Hero Battle Axe and then was neglected to be changed], (Notched) Pickaxe (1019D4/E3C16), Scaled Horn Armor (1B3A4), Nightingale Blade (F6527) [this is the highest-level one; the other four could already be improved, and like the Nord Hero Bow this one had an entry but it was set up wrong, so was clearly intended], Shield of Solitude (9E023/10EB62/3/4/5), Shield of Ysgramor (E41D8), Shiv (426C8), Shrouded Cowl Maskless (5ABC4), Silver Sword/Greatsword (10AA19/10C6FB), Skyforge Steel Dagger (9F25D), Studded Imperial Armor (13ED8 - also 6 enchanted variants can now be improved), Supple Ancient Nord Bow (5D179), The Woodsman's Friend (22265), Tumblerbane Gloves (F5981), Ulfric's Bracers (6230B), Woodcutter's Axe (2F2F4) [the almost-identical Poacher's Axe could be improved], Worn Shrouded Armor/Boots/Cowl/Gloves (10EB5B/C/D/E) and Wuuthrad (956B5) [The justification for calling these omissions bugs are comments made pre-release and a loading screen that indicates that all weapons and armor may improved; to avoid arbitrary decisions of materials, magnitude or feasability I did not add missing crafting options or perk keywords, nor change items that don't appear in the unmodded gameworld; if you use a crafting mod such as the Lost Art of the Blacksmith or weapon improvement mod such as WAF along with the USKP they will not conflict; ie multiple entries won't appear in the stations' menus]


This... this is a beautiful sight to see. I'm excited to see what this will do for the game... I might even have to start another play-through with all of the bug fixes.


----------



## Milamber

The other thing is, BOSS GUI says it will re-order my mods and lists the mods via the log file as to that order it said it would use, but when I go into Skyrim DATA via the launcher the mods are not in the order it listed...

Any ideas?


----------



## Slightly skewed

A couple of things. Realistic Water update: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=711

And this new texture compression, or "optimizer" program. I haven't tried it yet. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12801


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> A couple of things. Realistic Water update: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=711
> And this new texture compression, or "optimizer" program. I haven't tried it yet. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12801


I'm trying that compressor now as I speak. I'll post my findings later.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The other thing is, BOSS GUI says it will re-order my mods and lists the mods via the log file as to that order it said it would use, but when I go into Skyrim DATA via the launcher the mods are not in the order it listed...
> Any ideas?


The BOSS GUI, or standalone executable, doesn't included support the new API for load ordering. Therefore it's not going to reorder the mods in the order that it lists them as until a manager implements the new API correctly. NMM should be releasing that feature soon, as well as Wrye Bash.

The best thing you can do now is run the BOSS GUI as you did above, then reorder the mods manually using either NMM v0.15.X or with the Skyrim Launcher according to the list. Either will work fine as they've been updated to allow you to reorder the mods correctly with the latest changes.


----------



## Lifeshield

Gave the Texture Optimizer a try as previously stated. I just downloaded it straight from the Nexus, and used it as instructed on the main description page (making sure to backup the entire texture folder).

My mod list:



My results?

Before compression (Texture Folder Size: 4.75gb):



After compression (Texture Folder Size: 3.66gb):



Enlarge the following images to see the difference noted.

Before compression (ignore the lighting and shadows, look at the tip of the nose):



After compression (ignore the lighting and shadows, look at the tip of the nose):



As you can see I got a decent FPS increase at the minor expense of some textures being a little worse (I honestly don't think I'd have really noticed it if I wasn't looking for it). Skyrim also felt alot smoother!

What I suggest if you decide to use this is to backup your texture folder (a definite must) then if you come across any textures in particular that need fixing just replace it with the uncompressed version. This is definitely worth doing for everyone who uses alot of high resolution texture mods.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Thanks for the feedback on that. I didn't have much luck with DDSopt, but I will give this a try. I just need to free up 40GB of HD space for all of this. Not an easy task.


----------



## Thingamajig

This is what the Greybeards are doing up on the mountain in my game:


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> This is what the Greybeards are doing up on the mountain in my game:


You should have seen the music video which used this mod that was posted a while back. It was awesome.


----------



## fashric

Where exactly do you point the texture optimiser to? Is it the data folder or the texture folder? In the instructions it says Data Textures folder which is a bit ambiguous, thanks.

Edit: So you just point it to the main skyrim folder and it will find everything itself. Nifty


----------



## Lifeshield

Texture folder.


----------



## grishkathefool

Milamber, did you just update or install Static Mesh the other day? Could it be conflicting with one or more of you other texture mods?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on that. I didn't have much luck with DDSopt, but I will give this a try. I just need to free up 40GB of HD space for all of this. Not an easy task.


I had the same dramas with DDSopt, I will give this a crack if I run into VRAM issues, tbh using 1024 textures for the Serious HD Retexture Skyrim is hardly noticeable, but the performance is worth it as that mod can be a killer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Milamber, did you just update or install Static Mesh the other day? Could it be conflicting with one or more of you other texture mods?


I did actually... I will exclude that mod now and try all the others, cheers!

EDIT: Just read this on Static Mod update: 1.161 fixes CTD for Imperial Tent locations! Sorry about that.

EDIT: Still crashes.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't think there would be anyone here who wouldn't be interested.


be still, my beating heart! Waiting, waiting


----------



## majin662

Beta for unofficial patch is out. Thread is over at beths official skyrim forums. Not sure if its on nexus yet. May be a sound bug though at the moment. Just a heads up


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Beta for unofficial patch is out. Thread is over at beths official skyrim forums. Not sure if its on nexus yet. May be a sound bug though at the moment. Just a heads up


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Beta for unofficial patch is out. Thread is over at beths official skyrim forums. Not sure if its on nexus yet. May be a sound bug though at the moment. Just a heads up


Thanks majin!

Here, in case anyone is looking









I couldnt see it on Nexus though...

http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1358353-beta-unofficial-skyrim-patch-thread-2/


----------



## Lifeshield

This is a good mod.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=12866


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks majin!
> Here, in case anyone is looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldnt see it on Nexus though...
> http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1358353-beta-unofficial-skyrim-patch-thread-2/


Wow, that list is awesome.

I'm a bit worried about a conflict with Marts savegame de-bloatifier mod that I have. Anyone know? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=8216


----------



## majin662

Its integrated into the patch


----------



## grishkathefool

Holy List Batman!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Its integrated into the patch


Ah, so I can just uninstall it then if I'm running this patch? If I run both of them together, will I nuke my saves?


----------



## Milamber

Has anyone come across a mod that changes the interior of the inns? They all look similar with that fire place and it doesn't make them unique.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Its integrated into the patch
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so I can just uninstall it then if I'm running this patch? If I run both of them together, will I nuke my saves?
Click to expand...

Just uninstall it is the vibe i got from the thread. No need to run both. But u may want to wait for v1.01 which fixes the swooshing wind bug in v1 .


----------



## Sethy666

I download the new beta patch this morning before work but haven't installed it (yet)...

Has anyone played with the new patch installed? How is it? (apart from the know bug or two)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Has anyone come across a mod that changes the interior of the inns? They all look similar with that fire place and it doesn't make them unique.


No, I havent but would be nice to mix it up a bit.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I download the new beta patch this morning before work but haven't installed it (yet)...
> 
> Has anyone played with the new patch installed? How is it? (apart from the know bug or two)
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Has anyone come across a mod that changes the interior of the inns? They all look similar with that fire place and it doesn't make them unique.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I havent but would be nice to mix it up a bit.
Click to expand...

Playing with the hotfixed beta patch now will let you know.

Milamber at the moment no havent seen any interior inn type texture mods but my hope is that the new auto variants mod gets furthered and allows custom texture sets . Right now it can be made compatible with bellyaches animals to allow every version of his textures to load randomly


----------



## Milamber

Just a heads up, anyone crashing near Riften (CTD) that has More Dynamic Shadows by PuuLoo, this is the culprit. Also bandit camps will produce the same problem. To test go to MerryFair Farm but save before you move more than 50M!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just a heads up, anyone crashing near Riften (CTD) that has More Dynamic Shadows by PuuLoo, this is the culprit. Also bandit camps will produce the same problem. To test go to MerryFair Farm but save before you move more than 50M!


Thanks. I noticed the CTD last night. Now I have a probable culprit.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Thanks. I noticed the CTD last night. Now I have a probable culprit.


The comments on his mod page would indicate its a wide spread problem, so lets hope he finds the issue and nails it


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> The comments on his mod page would indicate its a wide spread problem, so lets hope he finds the issue and nails it


Glad to see you pinpointed the issue down. I'll make sure to drop that mod from my order too for the time being.


----------



## modinn

-edit- already been posted on News forums.


----------



## grishkathefool

I just watched the Kill Cams video and have a couple comments I'd like to share:

1) Notice that Beth wasn't playing Vanilla in the video?

2) OMG SWEET!! Unarmed Kill Cams!!! Time to start wearing the DBZ Costume some more! I wonder what an Unarmed Kill Cam with a Dragon looks like?


----------



## Faraz

Does anyone what the Light Fingers pickpocketing perk does? It says "item weight and value reduce pickpocketing odds." Why would I want a perk that reduces my odds of picking pockets?


----------



## Sethy666

Now that Steam has released another beta patch and Beth has released the other v1 patch, the question in my head is...

Do they play nicely together?

Any feedback from those that have installed both?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Now that Steam has released another beta patch and Beth has released the other v1 patch, the question in my head is...
> Do they play nicely together?
> Any feedback from those that have installed both?


Translate that for me please!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Translate that for me please!


Haha.. fair call,

The 1.5 Skyrim Beta Update from Steam

The unoffical beta Skyrim Patch V1 from Bethesda forum site

Is there any conflicts when used together?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Haha.. fair call,
> The 1.5 Skyrim Beta Update from Steam
> The unoffical beta Skyrim Patch V1 from Bethesda forum site
> Is there any conflicts when used together?


Good question!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Good question!


You made me re-phase my post and I get that...









I guess its a little early to tell, ha?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> You made me re-phase my post and I get that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its a little early to tell, ha?


Haha! Well, I reckon it will be fine. I would guess that some ppl have already asked such question on the Beth forums, it would probably be tricky to strip the code out of the esp anyway that the unofficial patch has. I will keep an eye on that thread over at Beth.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Haha! Well, I reckon it will be fine. I would guess that some ppl have already asked such question on the Beth forums, it would probably be tricky to strip the code out of the esp anyway that the unofficial patch has. I will keep an eye on that thread over at Beth.


I guess your right.

I havent had a chance to install anything for the last couple days... or play for that matter. I have in-laws camping out in the study / 3rd bedroom.

Hopefully I can get to it tonight


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Now that Steam has released another beta patch and Beth has released the other v1 patch, the question in my head is...
> Do they play nicely together?
> Any feedback from those that have installed both?


There are several fixes in the Official 1.5 Beta patch that are duplicated in the Unofficial patch. Because they may have different ways of going about fixing them, there are possibilities for errors when installing both of them at the same time. The fixes from both could in turn create more problems because of the conflicts.

So if you are wanting to use USKP for the time being, revert back to 1.4.27 until the newest beta patch for USKP is released. Kavin (author of USKP) said that he will be working on a compatibility patch this weekend and will push it out as soon as possible on the Bethesda forum earlier today.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> There are several fixes in the Official 1.5 Beta patch that are duplicated in the Unofficial patch. Because they may have different ways of going about fixing them, there are possibilities for errors when installing both of them at the same time. The fixes from both could in turn create more problems because of the conflicts.
> So if you are wanting to use USKP for the time being, revert back to 1.4.27 until the newest beta patch for USKP is released. Kavin (author of USKP) said that he will be working on a compatibility patch this weekend and will push it out as soon as possible on the Bethesda forum earlier today.


Thanks man.

I think Ill keep it "offical" for the time being and see how USKP shapes up. Damn, its tempting, considering all the fixes that USKP offers...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks man.
> I think Ill keep it "offical" for the time being and see how USKP shapes up. Damn, its tempting, considering all the fixes that USKP offers...


Kivan released the 1.02 patch an hour ago or so that should make USKP compatible with 1.5.24. Get it *HERE!*



Spoiler: Change Notes




Fixed crash to desktop when the magic menu is opened if SkyUI is installed
Added missing temper materials to the Silver Swords, Imperial Studded Armor and Amulet of Articulation
Added removing Bard's College instruments from player inventory if their quests are already done to retroactive (kept in same script as too little to make a whole new quest/script for so may not take effect on existing saves with USKP present)
Removed the following fixes as Bethesda has indicated that they are fixed officially in 1.5.24:
--Fixed issue with weapon racks not working properly in Proudspire Manor
--Lydia will now offer marriage option after player purchases Breezehome in Whiterun
--Fixed issue with the ebony dagger having a weapon speed that was too slow
--The third level of the Limbsplitter perk now properly improves all battle axes
--Fixed a rare issue where Sanguine Rose would not work properly




Also SKSE has been updated to 1.04.14 Beta to support patch 1.5. Grab that here at the SKSE Website.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Bah! I hope this is a lie









http://www.tomsguide.com/us/ZeniMax-Bethesda-Elder-Scrolls-Online-MMO,news-14481.html

And thanks for the update Modinn, I think I am going to give that unofficial patch a try then seen as there are quite a few nice tweaks in that big list.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Kivan released the 1.02 patch an hour ago or so that should make USKP compatible with 1.5.24. Get it *HERE!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Change Notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed crash to desktop when the magic menu is opened if SkyUI is installed
> Added missing temper materials to the Silver Swords, Imperial Studded Armor and Amulet of Articulation
> Added removing Bard's College instruments from player inventory if their quests are already done to retroactive (kept in same script as too little to make a whole new quest/script for so may not take effect on existing saves with USKP present)
> Removed the following fixes as Bethesda has indicated that they are fixed officially in 1.5.24:
> --Fixed issue with weapon racks not working properly in Proudspire Manor
> --Lydia will now offer marriage option after player purchases Breezehome in Whiterun
> --Fixed issue with the ebony dagger having a weapon speed that was too slow
> --The third level of the Limbsplitter perk now properly improves all battle axes
> --Fixed a rare issue where Sanguine Rose would not work properly
> 
> 
> 
> Also SKSE has been updated to 1.04.14 Beta to support patch 1.5. Grab that here at the SKSE Website.


Nice one mate, +REP.


----------



## d3viliz3d

Wohoo I just bought the Collector's Edition for PC on eBay







I was losing my hope since I couldn't find it anywhere!
By the way, does it register on Steam as well?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Thanks man.
> I think Ill keep it "offical" for the time being and see how USKP shapes up. Damn, its tempting, considering all the fixes that USKP offers...
> 
> 
> 
> Kivan released the 1.02 patch an hour ago or so that should make USKP compatible with 1.5.24. Get it *HERE!*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Change Notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed crash to desktop when the magic menu is opened if SkyUI is installed
> Added missing temper materials to the Silver Swords, Imperial Studded Armor and Amulet of Articulation
> Added removing Bard's College instruments from player inventory if their quests are already done to retroactive (kept in same script as too little to make a whole new quest/script for so may not take effect on existing saves with USKP present)
> Removed the following fixes as Bethesda has indicated that they are fixed officially in 1.5.24:
> --Fixed issue with weapon racks not working properly in Proudspire Manor
> --Lydia will now offer marriage option after player purchases Breezehome in Whiterun
> --Fixed issue with the ebony dagger having a weapon speed that was too slow
> --The third level of the Limbsplitter perk now properly improves all battle axes
> --Fixed a rare issue where Sanguine Rose would not work properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also SKSE has been updated to 1.04.14 Beta to support patch 1.5. Grab that here at the SKSE Website.
Click to expand...

I installed the new SKSE yesterday and SkyUI still doesn't like it! dag-nabbit!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I installed the new SKSE yesterday and SkyUI still doesn't like it! dag-nabbit!


Was it not working with SKSE before you installed the USKP, if you're using it? SkyUI was incompatible USKP before the beta patch (and it might still be). Just wondering if you're trying to pinpoint the issue.


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3viliz3d*
> 
> Wohoo I just bought the Collector's Edition for PC on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was losing my hope since I couldn't find it anywhere!
> By the way, does it register on Steam as well?


As far as I know there is no non-Steam PC version of Skyrim released. Not legit anyway.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I installed the new SKSE yesterday and SkyUI still doesn't like it! dag-nabbit!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it not working with SKSE before you installed the USKP, if you're using it? SkyUI was incompatible USKP before the beta patch (and it might still be). Just wondering if you're trying to pinpoint the issue.
Click to expand...

To my knowledge, SkyUI has been displaying the Warning Message when you open Inventory since the 1.4 update. However, the message states that it is the SKSE module that isn't working. However, I made certain to have the correct SKSE installed after each update and am currently using the 1.5 update, the new SKSE for it and the latest SkyUI mod, 2.1 I believe.

This makes me think that i's SkyUI that isn't behaving. FYI, I can't tell what isn't working either. It all seems fine to me. The hotkeys work etc... But when you open the inventory, there is a bordered Warning blurb in the top right of the Inventory pane, saying that SKSE is not detected.

I launch the game using the skse_loader.exe.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> To my knowledge, SkyUI has been displaying the Warning Message when you open Inventory since the 1.4 update. However, the message states that it is the SKSE module that isn't working. However, I made certain to have the correct SKSE installed after each update and am currently using the 1.5 update, the new SKSE for it and the latest SkyUI mod, 2.1 I believe.


If you type in "getSKSEversion" without quotes into the console window, it'll let you know if SKSE is running. If it shows up, then SKSE is running fine and it'll tell you which version number you have.

Some solutions I've seen is to run the game, create a save, close out. Reinstall SkyUI, then load up the save again. If that doesn't work, try saving the game and then reloading (from the in-game menu).

Those are the only two I've heard of.

Edit: If everything is working fine, it seems it's just a simple bug. I wouldn't look into it much unless the message bothers you too much


----------



## Milamber

Does anyone use Detailed Outskirts mod and is it any good?


----------



## Lifeshield

Anyone trying the 1.5 beta? I have serious graphics problem with it.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Anyone trying the 1.5 beta? I have serious graphics problem with it.


No problems here with my 6950's.

Also, is there a fix for this HORRIBLE first person stutter I'm getting? Blech.


----------



## OverClocker55

Whoop I finally got some money to get Skyrim on steam. Good Bye cracked


----------



## Lifeshield

Found the cause of the problem. Looks like it breaks ENB.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Found the cause of the problem. Looks like it breaks ENB.


It also breaks 3dvision, the shadow depth has code changes.

Backup skyrim through steam, disable the beta patch and turn off auto update skyrim till its fixed.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## grishkathefool

erp... mine didn't update to 1.5... still shows 1.4.27 in Under TESV.exe>Properties. Auto Update is on in STEAM, too.

Nevermind, Beta Participation got switched back to No.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> erp... mine didn't update to 1.5... still shows 1.4.27 in Under TESV.exe>Properties. Auto Update is on in STEAM, too.
> Nevermind, Beta Participation got switched back to No.


Whenever a new official patch comes out, I then make a copy of it and put it in a folder on my harddrive labeled "Backup Skyrim.exe". That way when a patch breaks my game and Steam auto-updates and bypasses my "do not update setting", I just set Steam to Offline mode afterwards and delete the Skyrim.exe file in my Skyrim folder and replace it with an older .exe file until the problems are fixed.

That's what I do at least







I know that you can do "Right click Skyrim.exe->Previous Versions" to run a Window's Restore to an earlier version, but I have that feature turned off in Windows for hard drive space reasons.


----------



## grishkathefool

Well, latest SKSE + Skyrim 1.5 + SkyUI still draws the Warning text. However, as I said, I can't tell that anything related to SkyUI doesn't work.

Side note, when I typed getSKSEversion in console, it said it didn't recognize that parameter.


----------



## Milamber

Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM was just updated mins ago


----------



## Ghost23

So.. any fix for First person stutter? :/


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So.. any fix for First person stutter? :/


Simple borderless window and using Afterburner's frame limiter, setting it to 59 stopped annoying first person stutter for me or at least they have it under control. The stutter for me seemed to be happening when the fps went over 60. Vsync wasn't doing its job in a few areas mostly noticeable around Winking Skeever inn in Solitude according to fraps I was getting up to 62 fps which was the cause and after limiting to 59 it was gone.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Ugh.. Got a nasty virus somehow last night, forced to format after hours of trying to sort it out. I'd just finished updating/installing a load more mods too









Starting over again right now


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I had an issue last night regarding Water. I am not sure if I still have the issue, I haven't launched the game yet tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using UW-ENB + FXAA. I don't think I have any water texture mods installed.
> Any thoughts?


I think that is a VRAM problem. Not having enough mostly. Restart computer should make it go away.
and they said my MSI Lighting Extreme was overkill....lol


----------



## Milamber

Thats not VRAM lol

Why do people always suggest to restart the computer as if its some magic fix, when they have no idea what they are really talking about! It's like our level 1 helpdesk at work!

Texture flickering is related to several things, most of the time it is shadow /lighting distance, this looks more like transparency aa which effects water like the video highlights.

Try this config, ugrids at 7 by the way! Zip contains skyrim prefs and skyrim.ini as well as a nvidia Inspector Skyrim config if you prefer not use the screenshot.

config.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## Lifeshield

It's a game issue. It mainly happens when you fast travel to a location with water near it (like Riften for example).

Try this...

Quote:


> Skyrim Flickering water driving you nuts? Skyrim is known to have a problem with *flickering* *water* with certain video cards, so here is the SKyrim Flickering water fix..after all.it is *really* annoying.
> 
> There is an relatively easy fix, you can use one of either two methods:
> 
> 1. Disable all reflections for water detail
> 
> 2.If your using Nvidia cards, and SLI, then go into the Nvidia control panel, select "Manage 3d Settings", then select "Multi-GPU rendering Mode" and select the corresponding "Alternate frame rate-2″, so if you have two cards in SLI then you will select "2-GPU Alternate frame rendering -2″ if you have three it will be "3-GPU Alternate frame rendering -2″, click apply and start/restart the game.
> 
> You will want to return this to normal for all other games. I quickly found that this dropped my FPS in *Battlefield 3* to about 15 fps, with 4x GTX 580′s in SLI.


*Source*

Note this is also not an issue related directly to SLI/CrossFireX. It happens with single graphic cards with one GPU aswell. I've had this happen on my PC (with or without ENB enabled).

Some flickering can be caused by ENB however. There are fixes documented for this on a few ENB file pages. I think adaptation can be one cause where ENB is the suspect.


----------



## Kyronn94

Hey guys, I've got a quest related problem I'm hoping to get some help with.

I've just started the Companion side quest 'Escaped Criminal', where I have to kill an escaped convict in the Reach.

However, the quest marker has vanished, and the quest has been moved to the completed section, but I have yet to find the criminal at all.
This is currently stopping me from doing any other companion side quests.

Any ideas?

PS - First post in this thread, only had Skyrim for about the past month, and I can safely say it is one of the best games I have ever played, it's just epic









Apart from minor problems like this one...









The amount of things for you to do is incredible, I'm level 32 and I don't think I'm halfway through the main quest line yet.

Also got another question, what are the best Texture MOD's?
Currently using the 2K texture pack with Quality world map.
I'm not looking to add items / quests, I just want to make it look better









thanks a lot


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thats not VRAM lol
> Why do people always suggest to restart the computer as if its some magic fix, when they have no idea what they are really talking about! It's like our level 1 helpdesk at work!


First level help desk usually does that (have you reboot) because some users don't reboot their PCs for days/weeks/months at a time and it sometimes does fix things. Like an IE version upgrade that didn't prompt for reboot. Also makes you feel like something is happening while they update their notes. Not that I would know. It's all hypothetical...


----------



## MyNamesAlex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thats not VRAM lol
> Why do people always suggest to restart the computer as if its some magic fix, when they have no idea what they are really talking about! It's like our level 1 helpdesk at work!
> 
> 
> 
> First level help desk usually does that (have you reboot) because some users don't reboot their PCs for days/weeks/months at a time and it sometimes does fix things. Like an IE version upgrade that didn't prompt for reboot. Also makes you feel like something is happening while they update their notes. Not that I would know. It's all hypothetical...
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that's actually useful and good that they do that. I worked the phones once, back in the day (I'm 22 I should have a 'back in the day'...)
There's a reason it's a part of the troubleshooting steps.
I myself have found myself attempting everything from registry hacks to manually restarting services and reinstalling drivers to fix issues that ended up being solved by a simple restart.

It's not suggested cause its smart to try. It's suggested cause its dumb not to try.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> erp... mine didn't update to 1.5... still shows 1.4.27 in Under TESV.exe>Properties. Auto Update is on in STEAM, too.
> Nevermind, Beta Participation got switched back to No.


Nah, Mine still shows 1.4.27 with Beta Participation enabled


----------



## grishkathefool

Regarding the Water Flickering issue: Thanks to Milamber and Lifeshield, I fixed that weeks ago, right after I made that post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> erp... mine didn't update to 1.5... still shows 1.4.27 in Under TESV.exe>Properties. Auto Update is on in STEAM, too.
> Nevermind, Beta Participation got switched back to No.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Mine still shows 1.4.27 with Beta Participation enabled
Click to expand...

Seth, Manually set Beta Participation to No, then back to Enabled then Restart Steam.

Regarding the Static Mesh Improvement Mod Update:
Quote:


> Version 1.18 March 17, 2012
> 
> Changed the default Furniture texture to a new very high quality texture that matches vanilla very closely. The old Skyrim HD styles are now install options.
> Statue of Namira SMIM'd the horrid 2D chains. This changes the loading screen version and in-game version (they use the same mesh: statuenamira.nif).
> Fixed strange shadows on the Farmhouse 3D ropes. I didn't realize I needed to remove the two "Decal" shader flags for the ropes mesh blocks. Thanks for users reporting the issue.
> Added an install option for either Farmhouse 3D ropes distance fade or not. The best option is the one that disables the default fading since making some of the mesh disappear at a distance isn't necessary on quality PCs.
> Removed many unneccesary NiAlphaProperty blocks for the Farmhouse building and walkway meshes. This was done to make the meshes display snow properly for people using the Better Dynamic Snow mod.
> As a side, I am working with OpticShooter to correct other vanilla game issues his Better Dynamic Snow mod has revealed. I love his mod but it has technical problems solely due to game engine issues. But together we shall overcome.
> Added 3D rings for the (hopefully) final two signs I missed (Markarth locations).
> Fixed UV stretching errors, mesh edge turning issues, and vertex welding issues around the Markarth General Goods sign frame (mrksigngeneralgoods01.nif).
> Fixed UV alignment errors on the back of the Markarth Silver Blood Inn sign (mrksignmrksilverbloodinnsign01.nif).
> Added a Pullchain smaller 3D rings install option, requested by wiz0floyd.
> UV improvements to all the SMIM'd furniture to remove a few blurry edges.
> Fixed minor UV errors caused by the 3DS Max export process for Furniture Square Table (commontablesquare01.nif).
> Minor improvements to UV mapping for Furniture Round Table (commontableround01.nif).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So.. any fix for First person stutter? :/
> 
> 
> 
> Simple borderless window and using Afterburner's frame limiter, setting it to 59 stopped annoying first person stutter for me or at least they have it under control. The stutter for me seemed to be happening when the fps went over 60. Vsync wasn't doing its job in a few areas mostly noticeable around Winking Skeever inn in Solitude according to fraps I was getting up to 62 fps which was the cause and after limiting to 59 it was gone.
Click to expand...

I have used Vsync since day one and never seen FPS above 60. Not sure why you are...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Regarding the Water Flickering issue: Thanks to Milamber and Lifeshield, I fixed that weeks ago, right after I made that post.
> Seth, Manually set Beta Participation to No, then back to Enabled then Restart Steam.












Thanks man, Ill do that when I get home


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyNamesAlex*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's actually useful and good that they do that. I worked the phones once, back in the day (I'm 22 I should have a 'back in the day'...)
> There's a reason it's a part of the troubleshooting steps.
> I myself have found myself attempting everything from registry hacks to manually restarting services and reinstalling drivers to fix issues that ended up being solved by a simple restart.
> It's not suggested cause its smart to try. It's suggested cause its dumb not to try.
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


He stated that the reason is most likely a VRAM issue, it will just fill back up when he kicks off Skyrim hence why i stated a reboot was a silly suggestion. If the factor is hardware limitation then a reboot wont magically fix that....


----------



## subassy

Don't really have any thing to contribute, just this...

On a certain guild quest that involves a whole cave worth of ghosts my 'toon' was so OP that I _decapitated_ a _ghost_. Seems like a bug







Or I'm just that OP...

The head disapeared, the helmet remained. Not sure what happened there.

Also finally got my self a set of deadric armor. At level 51.

Twenty or thirty levels after most everybody else in this thread I agree: OP powering through everything like butter isn't quite as fun after a while









Maybe I should switch to glass armor. And a great sword....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Don't really have any thing to contribute, just this...
> 
> On a certain guild quest that involves a whole cave worth of ghosts my 'toon' was so OP that I _decapitated_ a _ghost_. Seems like a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I'm just that OP...
> 
> The head disapeared, the helmet remained. Not sure what happened there.
> 
> Also finally got my self a set of deadric armor. At level 51.
> 
> Twenty or thirty levels after most everybody else in this thread I agree: OP powering through everything like butter isn't quite as fun after a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I should switch to glass armor. And a great sword....


lol I decapitated a few ghosts on my char aswell, although they didn't drop anything. Who was getting daedric at level 20?? I don't think I even found a daedric piece till mid 30s and that was a short sword or dagger, nothing special to my char. I rock dragonbone set with daedric long swords now though.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Seth, Manually set Beta Participation to No, then back to Enabled then Restart Steam.
> ...


Went back and did as you suggested. I realised that I was trying to update with with wrong beta









Working now


----------



## Ghost23

So, are there any performance tricks for this game, or are my 6950's either A. Really horrible cards, or B. Everyone else sprinkes magical fairy dust over their Skyrim copy xD

I see people with similar machines to mine running this game all ultra'd out, with Skyrim HD and all the big mods, enhanced shaders etc.. with very smooth FPS in towns, my FPS plummets in towns and sometimes isn't even 60 outside.

Waaaat :|


----------



## staryoshi

I haven't gotten around completing a second play through... I should stop buying games and give it a go


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So, are there any performance tricks for this game, or are my 6950's either A. Really horrible cards, or B. Everyone else sprinkes magical fairy dust over their Skyrim copy xD
> I see people with similar machines to mine running this game all ultra'd out, with Skyrim HD and all the big mods, enhanced shaders etc.. with very smooth FPS in towns, my FPS plummets in towns and sometimes isn't even 60 outside.
> Waaaat :|


Skyrim is known to be pretty crappy for Crossfire unless you can get the right Driver+CAP combination. With 356 mods, an 8 gig texture folder, Dynavision, and FXAA I'm still getting 60 fps almost everywhere and 45-50 in the most hard hitting of places on my 1x 6970. Your rig should be maxing out everywhere if you get the drivers straightened out.

Take a look at this thread, the OP has a list of Driver combos that give good performance for Crossfire.

*Skyrim Crossfire*


----------



## Milamber

Nice info Modinn, I never knew ATI had such dramas, I recall having to edit my readme for my INjFX mod after you beta tested it with ATI specific code, but I never knew it had such problems!


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Nice info Modinn, I never knew ATI had such dramas, I recall having to edit my readme for my INjFX mod after you beta tested it with ATI specific code, but I never knew it had such problems!


Single card setups, AMD has had no problems in Skyrim that I've heard. I've had nothing but great performance with the drivers I'm using a 12.1 Preview driver *Link*. Crossfire in Skyrim on the other hand, I haven't heard as many great things. And I just installed a new HX850 into my computer planning on putting a second card in my system the next month or so.

So now comes the big question, do I spend another $350 on a used 6970+W/B and hope that I can get Crossfire to perform well in Skyrim? The only other games I really play are Dirt 3 and BF3 (which have great Crossfire scaling on 69xx), and so Skyrim is the only thing that's worrying me.

The other alternative is to sell my current 6970+W/B for $325 or so and watch Ebay like a hawk to get my hands on a couple 3GB variants of the Evga GTX 580 Hydro Copper II for $425 each, spending $200-300 more in the process. I have to watercool whatever cards I get because of my case's airflow. Other requirements are 2GB of VRAM at minimum. My current mod setup is pushing 1850MB->Maxed out during gameplay, and I don't want to have to resort to lower quality textures if I don't have to. Or do I wait for the 680 and watch for the 580 prices to drop?

7970 is out of the question at this point because I don't want to pay $600 for a card without a waterblock plus the shoddy drivers for Skyrim. Sorry AMD, I've loved you since my first x1900 but drivers need to be sorted out for Skyrim before I come back... Otherwise I think 7970 is a great card.

What are your all's recommendations?


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol I decapitated a few ghosts on my char aswell, although they didn't drop anything. Who was getting daedric at level 20?? I don't think I even found a daedric piece till mid 30s and that was a short sword or dagger, nothing special to my char. I rock dragonbone set with daedric long swords now though.


I should have been more specific: this my first and only deadric and is also a _fully crafted_ set of deadric.

I have level 100 smithing. And two pieces of armor that increase smithing by various percentages. Also a potion of smithing, I think it was 30 or 40% increase...and I made it at the skyforge for no particular reason. Really blows the bone armor I've been using out of the water although I could have probably made a superior set of that.

The hardest part obtaining all those deadra hearts by or chance or via purchase two at a time. Those hearts are expensive...

Now all I have to do is enchant it. I'm weak to magic still maybe i'll just cover with that. Or increase damage to archery on all the pieces. I'll single shot an elder dragon yet...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Single card setups, AMD has had no problems in Skyrim that I've heard. I've had nothing but great performance with the drivers I'm using a 12.1 Preview driver *Link*. Crossfire in Skyrim on the other hand, I haven't heard as many great things. And I just installed a new HX850 into my computer planning on putting a second card in my system the next month or so.
> So now comes the big question, do I spend another $350 on a used 6970+W/B and hope that I can get Crossfire to perform well in Skyrim? The only other games I really play are Dirt 3 and BF3 (which have great Crossfire scaling on 69xx), and so Skyrim is the only thing that's worrying me.
> The other alternative is to sell my current 6970+W/B for $325 or so and watch Ebay like a hawk to get my hands on a couple 3GB variants of the Evga GTX 580 Hydro Copper II for $425 each, spending $200-300 more in the process. I have to watercool whatever cards I get because of my case's airflow. Other requirements are 2GB of VRAM at minimum. My current mod setup is pushing 1850MB->Maxed out during gameplay, and I don't want to have to resort to lower quality textures if I don't have to. Or do I wait for the 680 and watch for the 580 prices to drop?
> 7970 is out of the question at this point because I don't want to pay $600 for a card without a waterblock plus the shoddy drivers for Skyrim. Sorry AMD, I've loved you since my first x1900 but drivers need to be sorted out for Skyrim before I come back... Otherwise I think 7970 is a great card.
> What are your all's recommendations?


Speak with my brother on Vortez, he can shed some light for you on the new cards and interviews from Cebit on new tech.

I would recommend 3D and every cent is worth it... if you can wait till new cards come out next week, prices will drop on current cards and then if you have the funds - snap up 2 nvidia cards and a 3d lcd!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Single card setups, AMD has had no problems in Skyrim that I've heard. I've had nothing but great performance with the drivers I'm using a 12.1 Preview driver *Link*.


If you was to use 12.2 or 12.3, then turn on AA, your opinion would very quickly change, lol.

There is a very widely known issue with AMD drivers and AA with the past two versions where enabling AA causes bad graphical corruption.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Speak with my brother on Vortez, he can shed some light for you on the new cards and interviews from Cebit on new tech.
> I would recommend 3D and every cent is worth it... if you can wait till new cards come out next week, prices will drop on current cards and then if you have the funds - snap up 2 nvidia cards and a 3d lcd!


+1 I'll look into talking with him in the next week or so. I'm unfortunately part of that 5 to 10% of people who can't experience 3D due to an eye condition (Active shutter and Passive), so while I would love to do Nvidia 3D Vision it would be waste for me. If the 680 is as good as leaks are making it sound, I'd expect a lot of people posting their 580's on the Marketplace in the next week or two. So maybe I'll take your advice and snatch up an Nvidia card or two in the generation hiatus. Thanks for the suggestion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you was to use 12.2 or 12.3, then turn on AA, your opinion would very quickly change, lol.
> 
> There is a very widely known issue with AMD drivers and AA with the past two versions where enabling AA causes bad graphical corruption.


Before 12.2 and 12.3, Skyrim didn't even support Forced AA from the CCC (and according to ENBDev and the like, AMD has been fixing the driver hacks for Skyrim) That's why everyone's AA was doing fine. I'm guessing that Bethesda turned off that driver hack for that very reason. I remember back when Skyrim first came out that no matter what change I did to RadeonPro or CCC, the AA would not change in-game. That was just my experience with my 6970 card and 11.11->12.1 drivers and all the beta releases in between.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Has anyone tried this? Pure Waters and if so, how does it compare to RWT?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> +1 I'll look into talking with him in the next week or so. I'm unfortunately part of that 5 to 10% of people who can't experience 3D due to an eye condition (Active shutter and Passive), so while I would love to do Nvidia 3D Vision it would be waste for me. If the 680 is as good as leaks are making it sound, I'd expect a lot of people posting their 580's on the Marketplace in the next week or two. So maybe I'll take your advice and snatch up an Nvidia card or two in the generation hiatus. Thanks for the suggestion


I bought him Skyrim for his bday so he can test ENB with the latest cards for you, he has so many GPU's that are samples for reviews you see and I know Skyrim is a bench test they use at Vortez. He doesn't use ENB for public benching though, since that doesnt produce real world results since its a mod but I'm sure he will test ENB to see how it fairs.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Hey guys, I've got a quest related problem I'm hoping to get some help with.
> I've just started the Companion side quest 'Escaped Criminal', where I have to kill an escaped convict in the Reach.
> However, the quest marker has vanished, and the quest has been moved to the completed section, but I have yet to find the criminal at all.
> This is currently stopping me from doing any other companion side quests.
> Any ideas?


Bump









And about single AMD card performance, I get a pretty much constant 60fps, somewhere between High and Ultra (8xAA, 8xAF) at 1080p, on my sig rig.

What exactly was wrong with 12.2 or 12.3?

I never noticed any problems.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> What exactly was wrong with 12.2 or 12.3?
> I never noticed any problems.


12.2 and 12.3 cause graphical corruption with in game anti aliasing enabled.

Like this:





If you don't get that you're pretty lucky. It's a known and widespread issue.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol I decapitated a few ghosts on my char aswell, although they didn't drop anything. Who was getting daedric at level 20?? I don't think I even found a daedric piece till mid 30s and that was a short sword or dagger, nothing special to my char. I rock dragonbone set with daedric long swords now though.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have been more specific: this my first and only deadric and is also a _fully crafted_ set of deadric.
> 
> I have level 100 smithing. And two pieces of armor that increase smithing by various percentages. Also a potion of smithing, I think it was 30 or 40% increase...and I made it at the skyforge for no particular reason. Really blows the bone armor I've been using out of the water although I could have probably made a superior set of that.
> 
> The hardest part obtaining all those deadra hearts by or chance or via purchase two at a time. Those hearts are expensive...
> 
> Now all I have to do is enchant it. I'm weak to magic still maybe i'll just cover with that. Or increase damage to archery on all the pieces. I'll single shot an elder dragon yet...
Click to expand...

Ah, I suppose if someone really wanted daedric early they could go farm for hearts and get it quick. I think my dragonbone set with maxed heavy armor perks is something like 750 or 800+ armor rating. They were oversmithed a bit too. I compared daedric to dragon, it wasn't that much difference, maybe 75 points between them, although it might scale up a bit higher with oversmithing.

LOL maybe in lowest difficulty to single shot an elder, those have some beast hp. Even with my 2 daedric longswords at about 170 dmg each, it takes about 6-10 hits to kill one in master difficulty, using power attacks. I never quite maxed out archery so I'm not sure how high those can go, I think my daedric bow is somewhere around 150 dmg though, and I have hardly any perks on archery done, just the 4 starting ones for damage.


----------



## Arundor

Thought misuse of the console (specifically the CompleteAllStages command) I accidently unlocked every achievement. My Steam client was in offline mode at the time so the data hasn't been uploaded to my real account yet. Is there anything I can do to prevent the unearned achievements from being uploaded when I put my Steam back into online mode?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Bump


I havent come across this quest yet.

Id suggest that if the quest has been moved to completed, you should be okay. Just go back to the Companions and see if there is any further dialogue related to the quest and that may trigger another side quest.

GL


----------



## Milamber

3dvision is broken in 1.5 update! They removed Z-buffer info, causing shadows to suspend in the air - so I'm waiting for the gods to fix it!


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I havent come across this quest yet.
> Id suggest that if the quest has been moved to completed, you should be okay. Just go back to the Companions and see if there is any further dialogue related to the quest and that may trigger another side quest.
> GL


No, that's the problem.

If I ask the guy who gave me the quest for work, he says he's already given me a job.
If I ask another companion, they tell me I need to finish that quest first!









I'm stumped as to what to do.


----------



## grishkathefool

I kind of want this:





Well, maybe not the Kinect part, too much lag, but I bet it's cool to play with the head set on!


----------



## pepejovi

Menus suck. And do you really want to walk all the time?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> No, that's the problem.
> If I ask the guy who gave me the quest for work, he says he's already given me a job.
> If I ask another companion, they tell me I need to finish that quest first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stumped as to what to do.


Can you go back to a previous saved game (prior to the quest) and run through it again?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I kind of want this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not the Kinect part, too much lag, but I bet it's cool to play with the head set on!


That would look exactly how I play the game, it uses Steroscopic 3D which is what my setup outputs. Walking with motion tracking would sux though, but the visuals look identical with that headset, which is why anyone serious about immersion and gaming needs to try 3dvision. I think people have the wrong perception of 3dvision, it is expensive but worth every cent and nearly every game I have is 3d too.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Can you go back to a previous saved game (prior to the quest) and run through it again?


Sadly not...

I was wondering if there were some console commands or something?
Maybe just to complete the quest?

I know next to nothing about how that works though.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Sadly not...
> I was wondering if there were some console commands or something?
> Maybe just to complete the quest?
> I know next to nothing about how that works though.


Bummer.

Im not up on all the console commands









Folks, does anyone know of a console command to help this gent out????


----------



## Arundor

I've never done that quest myself so I can't test this personally, but you could try "completequest cr07".


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Menus suck. And do you really want to walk all the time?


I did say without the Kinect part... mmmm didn't I?


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah, I suppose if someone really wanted daedric early they could go farm for hearts and get it quick. I think my dragonbone set with maxed heavy armor perks is something like 750 or 800+ armor rating. They were oversmithed a bit too. I compared daedric to dragon, it wasn't that much difference, maybe 75 points between them, although it might scale up a bit higher with oversmithing.
> LOL maybe in lowest difficulty to single shot an elder, those have some beast hp. Even with my 2 daedric longswords at about 170 dmg each, it takes about 6-10 hits to kill one in master difficulty, using power attacks. I never quite maxed out archery so I'm not sure how high those can go, I think my daedric bow is somewhere around 150 dmg though, and I have hardly any perks on archery done, just the 4 starting ones for damage.


Guessing I'm missing something or not looking at the right screen for all that info. I have no idea why my armor rating is or how much damage my deadric sword does. Unless the swords just how via the inventory.

The only weakness my (now level 52) character seems to have is to various magics. For instance an uber powerful firemage can take me out in about 3 seconds despite my otherwise uberness. When I was enchanting my new deadric armor I couldn't apparently apply "resist magic" which I can only assume applies to shock/frost/fire cast in my general direction...Or i'm wrong about that. I did enchant my shield with that but I still got fireballed to death so I guess it didn't help.

So I have to ask: if I have lets say a helmet and a gloves that both have a "+39% archery damage" sort of a enchantment do those two things stack? Or is it just 39% only?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Guessing I'm missing something or not looking at the right screen for all that info. I have no idea why my armor rating is or how much damage my deadric sword does. Unless the swords just how via the inventory.
> The only weakness my (now level 52) character seems to have is to various magics. For instance an uber powerful firemage can take me out in about 3 seconds despite my otherwise uberness. When I was enchanting my new deadric armor I couldn't apparently apply "resist magic" which I can only assume applies to shock/frost/fire cast in my general direction...Or i'm wrong about that. I did enchant my shield with that but I still got fireballed to death so I guess it didn't help.
> *So I have to ask: if I have lets say a helmet and a gloves that both have a "+39% archery damage" sort of a enchantment do those two things stack?* Or is it just 39% only?


I dont know about archery stacking but...

When I wear a ring, neckless and hood that increase magika, my total magika score increases.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> When I wear a ring, neckless and hood that increase magika, my total magika score increases.


In real life?


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Sadly not...
> I was wondering if there were some console commands or something?
> Maybe just to complete the quest?
> I know next to nothing about how that works though.


Open your console and type help "quest name" 0 And hit enter to get the quest ID. Then type setstage "questID" 10 to force complete the quest. "quest name" being the name of the quest in the journal with no " and "quest ID" being the code you get from the first command without ".

You can also use setstage "quest ID" 1 to reset the quest to the beginning. You can find the stage numbers and quest ID's for every quest here http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Quests

I had to use this for some broken quests and also used the commands to force complete bugged Jarl quests that I had already completed but were still in my journal.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I kind of want this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not the Kinect part, too much lag, but I bet it's cool to play with the head set on!


And what happens when you are riding the horse? Do you have to squat up and down like teabag actions hmmmm.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> And what happens when you are riding the horse? Do you have to squat up and down like teabag actions hmmmm.


I'd rather play Skyrim on something like this. Especially the omni-directional treadmill. If you don't want to watch a making-of/tech demo. Here's a link to the teaser trailer originally for it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM&feature=relmfu


----------



## Demented

It is normal to go from level 16 to level 22 in a matter of seconds?









I had firewood, sold some stuff at the Whiterun armorsmith, and bought 10 steel, to make some arrows. After using up all of my resources, I had leveled in Smithing from 62 to 100, and from general level 16 to 22, with 6 perks to spend. This is a new character (I can't stop making alts), so maybe I don't remember how easy it is to level in smithing, and in general in the lower levels, but that seems incredibly fast.


----------



## Infinite Jest

So I bought Skyrim off of steam a few weeks ago (mini-sale + coupon). I'm sure you're all expecting me to say that I've clocked in 300 hours since then, surviving on a diet of Cheetos and Diet Coke and only using the bathroom when medically necessary, but it hasn't quite gone that way. In fact, I've played less than an hour of the game. Why? Because I've been avoiding mods. It literally took me two weeks to find the time/patience to download all of the CORE mods in the S.T.E.P. guide, much less apply them all. Anyway, I still haven't applied them all, but after the Bethesda update I'm sure some will have compatiability problems. It almost seems like a chore that isn't worth maintaining (for me anyway).

My whole reason for waiting to play the game until I fully modded it, as to not shortchange my experience, but I think at this point, I'll have to go without mods if I ever want to actually play it.







To the meat of my post: Can you guys recommend 5-10 mods that are essential either for a performance boosting reason or simply because it makes the game infinitely purdy-er in one fell swoop?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So I bought Skyrim off of steam a few weeks ago (mini-sale + coupon). I'm sure you're all expecting me to say that I've clocked in 300 hours since then, surviving on a diet of Cheetos and Diet Coke and only using the bathroom when medically necessary, but it hasn't quite gone that way. In fact, I've played less than an hour of the game. Why? Because I've been avoiding mods. It literally took me two weeks to find the time/patience to download all of the CORE mods in the S.T.E.P. guide, much less apply them all. Anyway, I still haven't applied them all, but after the Bethesda update I'm sure some will have compatiability problems. It almost seems like a chore that isn't worth maintaining (for me anyway).
> My whole reason for waiting to play the game until I fully modded it, as to not shortchange my experience, but I think at this point, I'll have to go without mods if I ever want to actually play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the meat of my post: Can you guys recommend 5-10 mods that are essential either for a performance boosting reason or simply because it makes the game infinitely purdy-er in one fell swoop?


I have STEP installed and have no trouble playing since the 1.5 update. The only problem I have with the update is with ENB, that's it (so I reverted back to 1.4 until Boris fixes the issue).

Reccommended mods? The ones I would install every time for definite without fail are:

*Landscape*

Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul

Lush Trees

Lush Grass

More Grass

Static Mesh Improvement Mod

Enhanced Night Sky

Realistic Water Textures

Skyrim HD

Better Dynamic Snow

Matso's Immersive Sun

Skyrim Distant Detail

Enhanced Distant Terrain

*Character*

CBBE Big Bottom Edition v3 (Never nude option)

Coverwomen (Look 2)

Cover Khajlits

Hoods and Circlets

Natural Eyes

*Audio*

Sounds of Skyrim (all of them)

*Gameplay*

Candlelight Toggle


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Can you go back to a previous saved game (prior to the quest) and run through it again?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly not...
> 
> I was wondering if there were some console commands or something?
> Maybe just to complete the quest?
> 
> I know next to nothing about how that works though.
Click to expand...

Generally if you just google the quest name it will show you the skyrim wikia page which should tell you how to solve it. Pretty much every quest I had troubles with had a solution on the wiki including console commands to fix this stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah, I suppose if someone really wanted daedric early they could go farm for hearts and get it quick. I think my dragonbone set with maxed heavy armor perks is something like 750 or 800+ armor rating. They were oversmithed a bit too. I compared daedric to dragon, it wasn't that much difference, maybe 75 points between them, although it might scale up a bit higher with oversmithing.
> LOL maybe in lowest difficulty to single shot an elder, those have some beast hp. Even with my 2 daedric longswords at about 170 dmg each, it takes about 6-10 hits to kill one in master difficulty, using power attacks. I never quite maxed out archery so I'm not sure how high those can go, I think my daedric bow is somewhere around 150 dmg though, and I have hardly any perks on archery done, just the 4 starting ones for damage.
> 
> 
> 
> Guessing I'm missing something or not looking at the right screen for all that info. I have no idea why my armor rating is or how much damage my deadric sword does. Unless the swords just how via the inventory.
> 
> The only weakness my (now level 52) character seems to have is to various magics. For instance an uber powerful firemage can take me out in about 3 seconds despite my otherwise uberness. When I was enchanting my new deadric armor I couldn't apparently apply "resist magic" which I can only assume applies to shock/frost/fire cast in my general direction...Or i'm wrong about that. I did enchant my shield with that but I still got fireballed to death so I guess it didn't help.
> 
> So I have to ask: if I have lets say a helmet and a gloves that both have a "+39% archery damage" sort of a enchantment do those two things stack? Or is it just 39% only?
Click to expand...

Well I'm going by the stats on the sword, if you click on it, or maybe when hovering over it. Just open up your weapons tab and look at the bottom, should say a number, similarly on the armor tab, look at the bottom, a white number should say your armor rating.

I have the same problem with my char, lvl 52 or 53, nothing melee can really bother me, but there are some mages like the high level necromancers that can 2 hit me. I have that Wars of Skyrim mod also, which spawns in random creatures in the world, and I happen into a few of those high lvl mages out in the wild. Just gotta keep them at range or use shouts against them effectively and not get hit by them









Also I have 2 or 3 +45% sword buffs on my equipment, it does stack, my sword (damage or damage rating?) goes up about 10-15 points for each peice. (Kinda guessing on the amounts, haven't played skyrim for a while lol) They do stack though, pretty sure it effects archery too, I have 1 archery buff and I think the damage on my bow went up also when equipping that.


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It is normal to go from level 16 to level 22 in a matter of seconds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had firewood, sold some stuff at the Whiterun armorsmith, and bought 10 steel, to make some arrows. After using up all of my resources, I had leveled in Smithing from 62 to 100, and from general level 16 to 22, with 6 perks to spend. This is a new character (I can't stop making alts), so maybe I don't remember how easy it is to level in smithing, and in general in the lower levels, but that seems incredibly fast.


Patch 1.5 changed how smithing skill increases work so that higher value items give bigger skill increases. I haven't tried it yet personally, but it might be the cause of your huge skill increases.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Open your console and type help "quest name" 0 And hit enter to get the quest ID. Then type setstage "questID" 10 to force complete the quest. "quest name" being the name of the quest in the journal with no " and "quest ID" being the code you get from the first command without ".
> You can also use setstage "quest ID" 1 to reset the quest to the beginning. You can find the stage numbers and quest ID's for every quest here http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Quests
> I had to use this for some broken quests and also used the commands to force complete bugged Jarl quests that I had already completed but were still in my journal.


Thanks for the reply.

Any form of set stage, reset quest, literally no command has any effect whatsoever.

When I type in 'help escaped criminal 0', I get and unknown variable message.

I even tried adding a quest from another member of the companions to no avail, I think I must be doing something wrong.
Any command I type in just appears in the text box of the console, and nothing happens.

The only console command that seems to work is 'qqq', or speed quit









I appreciate the help, but this is really starting to annoy me









EDIT: 'completequest cr07' seemed to work, but I still can't accept any more companions quests.

EDIT AGAIN: Fixed using this: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim_talk:Escaped_Criminal

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> In real life?


Absolutely









Although people do point and stare when I wear my magicka hood to work....


----------



## iDeal

Could someone recommend a great companion mod that's a pretty basic install?

Many thanks.


----------



## XSCounter

Hey, guys, I've been willing to ask this for quite some time but kept forgetting. I remember in Fallout 3 and New Vegas after using console commands all the achievements couldn't be acquired and so even if you complete some achievement after using console (for anything), it won't appear on Steam and so would count as if you never completed it...

Is it the case in Skyrim? There are fewer achievements in Skyrim so it's harder to notice. Maybe someone knows for sure? Because I still paranoically restart the game after using a console for something


----------



## iDeal

Does anyone have a link that details how to create/edit/equip and dress your companions to your liking.

So for example downloading a custom armor and being able to apply it directly to your companion...?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Does anyone have a link that details how to create/edit/equip and dress your companions to your liking.
> So for example downloading a custom armor and being able to apply it directly to your companion...?
> Any help is appreciated.


I believe this is what you are looking for. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4554


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hey, guys, I've been willing to ask this for quite some time but kept forgetting. I remember in Fallout 3 and New Vegas after using console commands all the achievements couldn't be acquired and so even if you complete some achievement after using console (for anything), it won't appear on Steam and so would count as if you never completed it...
> Is it the case in Skyrim? There are fewer achievements in Skyrim so it's harder to notice. Maybe someone knows for sure? Because I still paranoically restart the game after using a console for something


Steam Achievements work for me after using console.


----------



## iARDAs

Folks i have a question

in the settings menu before you launch the game when i select FXAA do i have to disable Antiallising samples?

or do they both work together?

I am confused because people say that you either play the game with MSAA or FXAA.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I need some help please. I've been playing for a few hours or so, and I decided to go do the mage college quests.. I have done all the stuff in the excavation site, and I am now supposed to go back and talk to the arch mage. When it goes to the loading screen from opening his door in the college, it freezes. I have been on google for an hour or so, and I don't seem to find anyone else having the same problems. I have set my graphics to all low, I have disabled all mods, I have tried to teleport myself into his room (also made it freeze). I was trying to go thru the steps to set the quest as solved, but I can't figure out what I am supposed to type. The rest of the game has worked fine for me, besides some light graphical glitches. If someone could just maybe tell me the console code to get me past the talking to the arch-mage part, I would appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## Empr1ze

today was a day i discovered a myriad of bugs in skyrim and creation kit. inspiration


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I need some help please. I've been playing for a few hours or so, and I decided to go do the mage college quests.. I have done all the stuff in the excavation site, and I am now supposed to go back and talk to the arch mage. When it goes to the loading screen from opening his door in the college, it freezes. I have been on google for an hour or so, and I don't seem to find anyone else having the same problems. I have set my graphics to all low, I have disabled all mods, I have tried to teleport myself into his room (also made it freeze). I was trying to go thru the steps to set the quest as solved, but I can't figure out what I am supposed to type. The rest of the game has worked fine for me, besides some light graphical glitches. If someone could just maybe tell me the console code to get me past the talking to the arch-mage part, I would appreciate it, thanks.


I think the command is "setstage mg02 200".


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> I think the command is "setstage mg02 200".


thanks so much. apparently I need to go into that room for the very next quest too, and it freezes (I assume I will probably never be able to enter it) Estimate of how many times over the course of the game I will have a quest wanting me to go inside it?


----------



## gtarmanrob

has anyone found a fix for the Nightcaller Temple bug? you follow the bloke in, kill couple of bad guys then he says something about a locked door, tries to walk up stairs and bam. gets stuck.


----------



## Arundor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> thanks so much. apparently I need to go into that room for the very next quest too, and it freezes (I assume I will probably never be able to enter it) Estimate of how many times over the course of the game I will have a quest wanting me to go inside it?


As far as I can recall, you have to go there three times.

I'm not certain if this would work, but you could try "ResetInterior WinterholdCollegeArchMageQuarters". You might need to save, exit to the main menu and then reload after entering the command to make it take effect. I don't know for sure if it would work, but it might fix whatever is wrong with the location. If that doesn't help, you could check the wiki page for that quest (http://uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Good_Intentions), and use "setstage mg04 [stage number]" to skip the parts where you need to visit the archmage.


----------



## Milamber

For those that don't know..... OpticShooter is taking off from where isoku left off with this new mod, OpticShooter was responsible for helping isoku with RWT. so remove your RWT and use this, it will also have continual updates with hidden treasures near water and a companion that can be found.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> For those that don't know..... OpticShooter is taking off from where isoku left off with this new mod, OpticShooter was responsible for helping isoku with RWT. so remove your RWT and use this, it will also have continual updates with hidden treasures near water and a companion that can be found.


I took a look at that and until I see an improvement over RWT, I ain't switching.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I took a look at that and until I see an improvement over RWT, I ain't switching.


Its the same mod! isoku has left so OpticShooter decided to compile it under it's own name.

RWT was made by isoku most of it by OpticShooter, OpticShooter being the main coder.


----------



## OverClocker55

I think imma just play Skyrim on my 3DS in my closet. Don't bother me


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arundor*
> 
> As far as I can recall, you have to go there three times.
> I'm not certain if this would work, but you could try "ResetInterior WinterholdCollegeArchMageQuarters". You might need to save, exit to the main menu and then reload after entering the command to make it take effect. I don't know for sure if it would work, but it might fix whatever is wrong with the location. If that doesn't help, you could check the wiki page for that quest (http://uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Good_Intentions), and use "setstage mg04 [stage number]" to skip the parts where you need to visit the archmage.


i will try that tomorrow when my mouse recharges, i really dislike gaming wired. i have found that it is not only thje archmages chambers, but the jarl's longhouse as well. also, solitude doesnt freeze like the rest of them, it actually loads, but it will continually load new tips screens without ever going to level. i really think i messed up some textures somehow, i am missing tables all over the place and some people textures, the lady mercenary is one of them. ive tried a reinstall, but it gives same results.

on a side note... having this mouse for over a month now, i ran out of battery for the first time today. congratulations skyrim, i always thought it would be starcraft 2 that did it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Its the same mod! isoku has left so OpticShooter decided to compile it under it's own name.
> RWT was made by isoku most of it by OpticShooter, OpticShooter being the main coder.


I know. So going around telling people to uninstall RWT and install this one doesn't make much sense right now. Besides, just how much more can be done with the water?<--- Rhetorical question. DO NOT ANSWER.

EDIT: Also this.
Quote:


> - It became clear that some of the effects of isoku's RWT v2.0 were being recorded in saved games. Even after the mod was removed, the saved games had gaps where isoku's mod had made changes. This was not because the mod was defective, it is the way Bethesda's save system works. Every mod that makes big changes has the potential to leave some changes in your save file. These can cause problems after it is removed.
> 
> - When Opticshooter released his new version without the old bugs, he released it as 2.1. Some people were then confused when they updated. They saw the missing gaps that were caused by saved games from v2.0, and assumed incorrectly that these problems were created by Opticshooter's v2.1.
> 
> - To remove the source of this confusion, the next version was released as a new mod, WATER. This new mod also bundled Opticshooter's other water related mods into one package.
> 
> - If someone is using a saved game from RWT v2.0, there is no sure way to remove the problems from that save. The only way to be 100% free from those problems is to start a new game. There are some tricks that can be tried to 'clean' your save, but these cannot be fully reliable due to the complexity of Bethesda save files.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Anyone use this?

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=4050


----------



## pepejovi

Nopenopenopenopenope.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> has anyone found a fix for the Nightcaller Temple bug? you follow the bloke in, kill couple of bad guys then he says something about a locked door, tries to walk up stairs and bam. gets stuck.


Hmm, did you check the wiki? http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Waking_Nightmare

Specifically the Bugs section at the bottom of that page, or look below








Quote:


> Sometimes Erandur will not lead you to the temple, and will stand in place at the inn. Using Unrelenting Force seems to make him act normally and start walking.
> When you first enter the fort, Erandur may seem to disappear entirely. In fact, he is actually teleported to the past version of the temple in the dining hall. Possible workarounds include:
> Loading a save from before Erandur enters the tower.
> On the PC, prid 0024280 followed by moveto player in the console will move him back to the entrance and the quest will then proceed correctly.
> To still be able to finish the quest without altering the quest codes, type TCL in the console to go past the wall in the first room and then defeat any enemies you find. Find The Dreamstride and the Torpor and then, by using TCL, follow the quest indicator through walls and space until you find Erandur again. Talk to him and then find the chain which activates the Miasma and you'll be teleported back to the real world. Now continue on to the skull and you should find Erandur along the way and the quest will be back on track.


He got bugged on me as well, I had to teleport him to me, and that fixed my problem.


----------



## dartuil

Hey men can you give me the best mod to make my games the most beautiful as possible ?








Would like to try it








thanks


----------



## rageofthepeon

Water Mod
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=13268

I haven't really played the game yet, mostly installing mods to my liking but with this mod I'll load up the game and walk down to the river and just be amazed at the beauty (directly after getting out of tutorial dungeon lol).

So far I have that water mod, vurts flora mod, and lusher grass mod. Still have much more to play around with







.


----------



## -SE7EN-

the hd 1.5 mod (on top of the official skyrim hd resolution mod)


----------



## grishkathefool

Rage, try looking at the S.T.E.P. guide. It's a good place to start. It's a pdf guide that talks about mods to use and the order to install them. It doesn't take a CS degree to read it, either.


----------



## Milamber

yawn*... we need more aussies on here Sethy666.

Have you tried optics new water mod recently? It's shame he has compiled it into a ESP, the ENB glowing waterfix no longer works for night time.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> yawn*... we need more aussies on here Sethy666.
> Have you tried optics new water mod recently? It's shame he has compiled it into a ESP, the ENB glowing waterfix no longer works for night time.


Which water mod you referring to mate, always up for something new in the textures department


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Which water mod you referring to mate, always up for something new in the textures department


OpticShooter is taking off from where isoku left off with this new mod, OpticShooter was responsible for helping isoku with RWT. so remove your RWT and use this, it will also have continual updates with hidden treasures near water and a companion that can be found too - one good feature is the static mesh fixes he is applying, mod comes with get wet, kerplunk and reduced splashing all from optical.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Pro tip, read the details first, I spent ages trying to figure out why all my water was like glass after installing it, then I realised that if you are still running 1.4 that you must use version 1.0 of the mod


----------



## mylilpony

So I was in Riften trying to talk to Sibbi, left the jail b/c he was sleeping, and came back, and Lydia is in a jail cell? And i can't get her out of the locks without aggroing the guards, and my last save point is like 3 quests ago (somehow), any ideas?!?!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> So I was in Riften trying to talk to Sibbi, left the jail b/c he was sleeping, and came back, and Lydia is in a jail cell? And i can't get her out of the locks without aggroing the guards, and my last save point is like 3 quests ago (somehow), any ideas?!?!


Can you talk to her? Perhaps tell her it's time to part ways, fast travel to Dragonsreach, and she might just show up at the tables. Otherwise, there's a console command, something like 'placeatme ' followed by the item code of the item you want, in this case, Lydia. I think her number is: 000A2C94. I got it from here.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Can you talk to her? Perhaps tell her it's time to part ways, fast travel to Dragonsreach, and she might just show up at the tables. Otherwise, there's a console command, something like 'placeatme ' followed by the item code of the item you want, in this case, Lydia. I think her number is: 000A2C94. I got it from here.


Thanks, I tried going to Breezehome, then another city, then back to riften but she was still there. So strange! Yes I could chat with her but she was still behind the bars.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Thanks, I tried going to Breezehome, then another city, then back to riften but she was still there. So strange! Yes I could chat with her but she was still behind the bars.


Did you tell her to part ways first? Did the placeatme command work?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> yawn*... we need more aussies on here Sethy666.
> Have you tried optics new water mod recently? It's shame he has compiled it into a ESP, the ENB glowing waterfix no longer works for night time.


What, no horse racing carnivals today?









No I havent, the one I have on board is the the lastest Realistic water textures. Im also sticking with FXAA, no ENB.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Empr1ze*
> 
> today was a day i discovered a myriad of bugs in skyrim and creation kit. inspiration


LOL this!


----------



## pepejovi

Has anyone tried the skyrim online mod?


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Has anyone tried the skyrim online mod?


and consoled killall


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Has anyone tried the skyrim online mod?
> 
> 
> 
> and consoled killall
Click to expand...

I should hope they can disable that


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> OpticShooter is taking off from where isoku left off with this new mod, OpticShooter was responsible for helping isoku with RWT. so remove your RWT and use this, it will also have continual updates with hidden treasures near water and a companion that can be found too - one good feature is the static mesh fixes he is applying, mod comes with get wet, kerplunk and reduced splashing all from optical.


We need more crownies to spice up the convo!









Have you used this new water mod? How is it different from RWT from your own perspective?


----------



## Thedark1337

I'm using Pure Waters mod







I like it more because it doesn't drop the FPS too much Pure Waters It also looks a lot better than vanilla


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> We need more crownies to spice up the convo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you used this new water mod? How is it different from RWT from your own perspective?


Still undecided - haven't tested it much tbh, I think it is at where Isoku left of, not 100% though.


----------



## mylilpony

I ended up restarting from old savepoint to use my lydia .

So am i dumb for saving my perks? I played 25 hrs at lvl 6 and finally lvled up to 14 in one go lol. Realized it was probably why my item looting was so bad. but what should i put my points into? for perks?


----------



## zefs

So it's long time since I recorded this, but I thought of sharing here just for fun, here it is what I call Skyrim Basketball:


----------



## grishkathefool

Good stuff, zefs!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Roflcopter! That's class


----------



## grishkathefool

Any input please:


I have the HD textures etc... have the correct ini changes, not using the Beth HD BSAs. Only started with the 1.5 patch, same s the ghosting of the plant life.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> So it's long time since I recorded this, but I thought of sharing here just for fun, here it is what I call Skyrim Basketball:


lol. nice.


----------



## Boyboyd

Does anyone know what the giant update is for? I have mine set not to auto-update because i can't stand playing it without skyui now which needs skse.

It updated anyway


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Does anyone know what the giant update is for? I have mine set not to auto-update because i can't stand playing it without skyui now which needs skse.
> It updated anyway


You should only need SKSE for the search function in SKYUI?

I don't have SKSE installed and SKYUI is working ok for me so far.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> You should only need SKSE for the search function in SKYUI?
> 
> I don't have SKSE installed and SKYUI is working ok for me so far.


Oh right, i hope so. The last time i tried it i couldn't equip things to both hands. I shall try it when skyrim is done updating. It's taken several hours.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The first time since 11/11 that this thread has fallen to the second page.

CTD constantly now. My 3rd play through is dead in the water at 90 hours. All of my play throughs have ended in CTD's at some point. I'm getting sick of this. I don't even think I have a 4th left in me and I haven't even finished the civil war questline or many others in the 3 play throughs.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The first time since 11/11 that this thread has fallen to the second page.
> 
> CTD constantly now. My 3rd play through is dead in the water at 90 hours. All of my play throughs have ended in CTD's at some point. I'm getting sick of this. I don't even think I have a 4th left in me and I haven't even finished the civil war questline or many others in the 3 play throughs.


How big is your savegame file? I heard around 15mb they started to die.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How big is your savegame file? I heard around 15mb they started to die.


I'm using marts debloatifier and it's only at 7.08MB so well below the touble threshold which caused me to ditch my first play through that had about 200 hours in it.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm using marts debloatifier and it's only at 7.08MB so well below the touble threshold which caused me to ditch my first play through that had about 200 hours in it.


Did you change anything recently? New mods, patch download, SKSE update? Where at are you getting the CTDs?

Also, could you post a list of your installed mods? I can help you determine if it's a config/mod conflict that's happening and not your save.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Did you change anything recently? New mods, patch download, SKSE update? Where at are you getting the CTDs?
> Also, could you post a list of your installed mods? I can help you determine if it's a config/mod conflict that's happening and not your save.


I can't go through all of the manually installed textures, there's just too many. It might be the latest beta patch, but I have my doubts. It crasheseverywhere except in Whiterun.


----------



## Maian

I'm not having any kind of severe problems, but I am getting Sound/Object pop-in, as well as having the grass objects stop loading. Like my computer all of a sudden can't keep up with the game world. I even deleted all of my Landscape textures just in case (Not Weapon / Armor textures as I have too many EPS and Retextures installed to remove 'em) but nothing changed except for the look of the game world.

Anyone have any ideas? It's getting annoying as hell having to use 'pcb' in console every time I enter a new cell.


----------



## kzone75

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6747386/skyrim-hoarders


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6747386/skyrim-hoarders


Funny, thanks!


----------



## The Avenger

I like the new archery and magic killcam that came with the 1.5 patch


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6747386/skyrim-hoarders


Hahahaha!!

"I used to be an adventurer, till I took a..." .... "night class in public health" HAHAHA

I loved the pile of molding National Geographics!

My wife makes me watch that show sometimes, too....


----------



## pepejovi

Gonna start a new character, probably not going to do any quests, I'm planning on raiding some bandit settlement and living there myself, only going into town to sell my loot or murder people.

Will the bandit camp chests hold my loot infinitely like the chests in houses?

Also, any visual mods that will not take my FPS down? My 5770 doesn't play skyrim very well vanilla, either...


----------



## Demented

So what exactly about the latest update has caused my game to not even start now?

EDIT: Figured it out. I had to delete my dinput8.dll file. Guess iHud won't work again until a new ScriptDragon. Bethesda, you funny.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> So what exactly about the latest update has caused my game to not even start now?
> EDIT: Figured it out. I had to delete my dinput8.dll file. Guess iHud won't work again until a new ScriptDragon. Bethesda, you funny.


iHUD will work fine. You just wont be able to toggle. I use it myself without running Scriptdragon.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> iHUD will work fine. You just wont be able to toggle. I use it myself without running Scriptdragon.


Well, the toggle function to me is really the most important feature of that mod, so it breaks what _I_ want it to do.







No biggie though, since Alex is usually pretty quick to release a compatible version.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Well, the toggle function to me is really the most important feature of that mod, so it breaks what _I_ want it to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No biggie though, since Alex is usually pretty quick to release a compatible version.


I find the auto functions work just fine personally. If you want the toggle for screenshots you can always use "tm" in the console.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I find the auto functions work just fine personally. If you want the toggle for screenshots you can always use "tm" in the console.


I actually had setup a macro on my n52 to do just that for screenshots, but iHud made it much easier...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I actually had setup a macro on my n52 to do just that for screenshots, but iHud made it much easier...


Serious question.

What's the difference?


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Gonna start a new character, probably not going to do any quests, I'm planning on raiding some bandit settlement and living there myself, only going into town to sell my loot or murder people.
> Will the bandit camp chests hold my loot infinitely like the chests in houses?
> Also, any visual mods that will not take my FPS down? My 5770 doesn't play skyrim very well vanilla, either...


Nope very few places will hold your loot without disappearing. Helgen is one of them (outside of towns/cities)


----------



## hour1702

Is anyone else getting random crashes with a white screen? It's getting really annoying as it happens every five minutes or so. I still hear music though. Anyone else getting this issue?


----------



## pepejovi

I'm getting graphic bugs.. Weird small boxes everywhere, displaying the wrong graphics, e.g: I'm seeing a snow storm "through" a rock.


----------



## lonnie5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm getting graphic bugs.. Weird small boxes everywhere, displaying the wrong graphics, e.g: I'm seeing a snow storm "through" a rock.


I got that the other day. I think the culprit is the new patch. I exited the game and did a computer restart. Loaded up the game and it was back to normal.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lonnie5000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm getting graphic bugs.. Weird small boxes everywhere, displaying the wrong graphics, e.g: I'm seeing a snow storm "through" a rock.
> 
> 
> 
> I got that the other day. I think the culprit is the new patch. I exited the game and did a computer restart. Loaded up the game and it was back to normal.
Click to expand...

It happened on the install version, as well as the 1.5 patch.. I'll try again tomorrow after restart.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> It happened on the install version, as well as the 1.5 patch.. I'll try again tomorrow after restart.


To fix your issue download the new AMD drivers. They had an issues with 12.2, but 12.3 fixed it. FYI 12.2 says "12.3" instead so first uninstall 12.2, then do an install of 12.3.

Here's the 5770 12.3 driver

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm getting graphic bugs.. Weird small boxes everywhere, displaying the wrong graphics, e.g: I'm seeing a snow storm "through" a rock.


I get this one. In the cities without gates (morthal, dawnstar) buildings don't display properly.



I could understand if it was just the textures, but the walls aren't even there. I can run right through a house.


----------



## Infinite Jest

So, I was so frustrated with the crappy performance an strange issues with game when I bought it a few weeks ago that I basically didn;t play it after I bought it. Yesterday, two few driver updates, a few Skyrim patches, and a new monitor later, Skyrim (unmodded, besides .ini tweaks atm) runs smoother than any game I've played on my rig. All of the strange graphical anomalies and unexplained micro-stutter-like behavior is gone (knock on wood) and the certain areas in the beginning of the game that would drive my card to 100% usage, resulting in a drop in frame-rate are completely fixed and it seems in most areas my gpu usage ranges from a little to a lot lower. Honestly, I'm not religious, but after this, I'm apt to believe in miracles.









Anyway, I just wanted to thank everyone who tried to help me when I was originally having these problems and to ask one question. Has anyone figured out a sure-fire way to remedy the 'floating' cursor in menus? I've googled around a bit and seem to have only been able to increase the speed of the cursor and kill in-menu acceleration via .ini, with no luck fixing the floaty-unresponsiveness of it. Thanks!

(Also, do you guys prefer mouse and keyboard or a gamepad?)


----------



## pepejovi

Is there really no shack in skyrim that i can "liberate" that will keep my stuff?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Is there really no shack in skyrim that i can "liberate" that will keep my stuff?


Breezehome.

or you can try the Dovakhin Retreat mod. The only thing about the Dova Retreat and Hideout is that you need to take all your stuff out of it before you apply any updates for it.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Is there really no shack in skyrim that i can "liberate" that will keep my stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Breezehome.
> 
> or you can try the Dovakhin Retreat mod. The only thing about the Dova Retreat and Hideout is that you need to take all your stuff out of it before you apply any updates for it.
Click to expand...

I was thinking more along the lines of a single shack in the middle of a forest or similar, but i guess not...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of a single shack in the middle of a forest or similar, but i guess not...


Not a good idea. You may dump your stuff and com back later and its gone. Those NPC are sneeky things


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of a single shack in the middle of a forest or similar, but i guess not...


Get a house. If not, Helgen. But bandits spawn every once in a while so it might be annoying if you travel frequently. If you are short on money there is a glitch where you can buy the house in Breezehome and take your money back for free without any penalties for stealing.


----------



## zoodecks

Hi guyz, can anyone throw up an updated list of texture mods for skyrim, ones preferable that look good and dont crash
my computer should handle the fps, so far ive installed about 110 mods from nexis and the steam workshop, but im still not liking the textures :/
big list of mods that make skyrim look amazing is highly needed







going to start a livesteam of the game once ive got that part set up.

Edit: also if anyone knows some good cape mods thatd be great too thanks









also cbbev3 the npc's textures look cool'n all but their faces are different colors to their... curves, anyone know why? is it a version problem? totaly not important but just asking >_>


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of a single shack in the middle of a forest or similar, but i guess not...
> 
> 
> 
> Not a good idea. You may dump your stuff and com back later and its gone. Those NPC are sneeky things
Click to expand...

figured as much


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Breezehome.
> or you can try the Dovakhin Retreat mod. The only thing about the Dova Retreat and Hideout is that you need to take all your stuff out of it before you apply any updates for it.


not anymore, your not going to need to take out stuff anymore, unless the author of the mod says so







I've been updating without any items lost. Except, now that i updated to Skyrim 1.5, and he did say to take out the Dragon Priest masks, i didn't see that and i lost them.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> What's the difference?


Macro does it all at once, but it's still a series of key presses. Sometimes it doesn't quite work. Also, not sure of now, but before when I used the tm command, I would lose any FXAA, and that makes my screenies look dull.


----------



## Faster_is_better

You should be able to find a mod for a shack or small house out in the middle of nowhere. Those are bound to start popping up since CS released lol.

@Infinite Jest
Also ya, this game was a bit of a mess before patch 1.3 hit so if you hadn't updated to at least that it probably had lots of issues.


----------



## Boyboyd

I use this one personally

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=9297


----------



## pepejovi

Started using that Dovahkiin Retreat mod, once i realized it was actually just a shack.


----------



## grishkathefool

There's also an Alchemist's Shack available from the Workshop. I like the Dova Hideout although it is a little big. I generally go in through my Breezehome door, to avoid having to run through the whole thing.

That Water Shack looks cool!

Speaking of the Hideout, does the Dovakhin Recall amulet work for anyone? I haven't had it work nor have I been able to turn in the quest to the old guy in the Hideout.


----------



## Sethy666

Well folks, Ive hit the Skyrim wall









I have not played in over two weeks and have moved on. Im sure Ill come back to it later on down the track but for now... not so much


----------



## subassy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Well folks, Ive hit the Skyrim wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played in over two weeks and have moved on. Im sure Ill come back to it later on down the track but for now... not so much


I think i'm about to hit that wall as well. I'm level 52 so most everything is easy (just got sneak to 100, excited about that so fyi) but I haven't even started the civil war line or got to the head of the dark brotherhood or thieves guild never mind finished the main quest. It's really annoying putting so much time into something that leaving it hanging...it's almost a chore now to go back into that game. The list of unfinished quests is finally getting shorter though. So there's that. Hope I'm not whining... Come to think of it i haven't gotten married or become "blood kin" to the orcs yet. I can probably live without those though.


----------



## Milamber

Is anyone getting shadow popping with trees as you approach them?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Well folks, Ive hit the Skyrim wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played in over two weeks and have moved on. Im sure Ill come back to it later on down the track but for now... not so much


I got that at least a month ago.. Now i just pop in to kill things


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is anyone getting shadow popping with trees as you approach them?


I've noticed that as well as some kind of moving shadow filter about 20 feet in front of my character in forests when it its overcast/snowy.


----------



## grishkathefool

Noep, but I still have the strange ghosting going on. Almost like a watermark over the image that moves with my POV. I tried rolling back but had to go all the way back to 1.4.27 to get rid of it....


----------



## iLLGT3

Is anybody running Superb EnB and using MSI Afterburner as well?

Skyrim will crash when I use both together I assume because they both use the d3d9.dll file. HELP?!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*
> 
> Is anybody running Superb EnB and using MSI Afterburner as well?
> Skyrim will crash when I use both together I assume because they both use the d3d9.dll file. HELP?!


Use the 0.103 Injector instead of the 0.102 d3d9.dll wrapper.


----------



## amang




----------



## Milamber

Thats just uncomfortably weird...


----------



## grishkathefool

I hate my self for enjoying that.....

I couldn't watch her Zelda video though... blech!


----------



## reborn624

Skyrim - Sons of Skyrim Metal Music!!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXmEJLrzHJw


----------



## modinn

I find most of Lindsey Stirling's videos interesting enough to watch. She gets to visit some of the most beautiful places in the world to cast her videos. See the *Lord of the Rings Medley* to see what I mean (I want to go to New Zealand SO BAD!!!). And I'll admit too that her Zelda medley wasn't her best video, but if you mute the sound and just watch the sets that she gets to play in (WOW) you'll enjoy her videos far more. Her dancing does make her series more interesting to watch, but I don't think fits the style of music she's playing most of the time. I think it's distracting to her talent as a musician (although she definitely generates most of her views based on her looks/dancing than anything).

But yeah, on-topic, what the heck was that whole middle bit with the guy doing the weird Nordic rapping? If they had left the singer out of the video, it would've been far better. Just my opinion at least.

Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## Ikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Is there really no shack in skyrim that i can "liberate" that will keep my stuff?


I have stored some stuff in barrels that you find in cities when i didn't have a home yet. i don't remember for how long exactly, but never had any problems.

Here's some nice info:
http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Containers


----------



## modinn

Update on my new GTX 680. So far I've been trying out just about every version of ENB and it seems to hate my card. It caps out at 60% usage and 30-35 fps wherever I go. If I turn off the ENB (Shift+F12) I get 40-45 fps, same usage. And if I rename the d3d9.dll file to disable it, I get 60 fps capped by Vsync at 70%.

So I dunno why ENB is limiting itself, I don't think it's a CPU bottleneck because without the mod I get 60+ fps without it. Drivers maybe? I've tried different vsync options, ENB optimizations, turning off all mods, resetting my config files.

Anyone else with a 680 experiencing the same?


----------



## XSCounter

Watching Game of Thrones after playing Skyrim feels so great


----------



## PinkFloyder

wrong post


----------



## Sapientia

Where did the mod "Wars in Skyrim" go? NMM says it needs updated, but the link takes me to "Simple Borderless Windows"








Searching Nexus turns up nothing.


----------



## davidm71

Was wondering if you guys could fill out the Catalyst crew Feedback form about the trifire lack of support? That is when triple crossfire in Skyrim only uses two gpus. Maybe if enough complaints come in AMD may get on fixing this issue. Shouldn't take more than a minute to fill out that form and you can find it easy by googling for Catalyst Crew Feedback.,

Thanks!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> Where did the mod "Wars in Skyrim" go? NMM says it needs updated, but the link takes me to "Simple Borderless Windows"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searching Nexus turns up nothing.


My WIV mod is 4.6v, and the newest one is 1v, according to NMM. What?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Update on my new GTX 680. So far I've been trying out just about every version of ENB and it seems to hate my card. It caps out at 60% usage and 30-35 fps wherever I go. If I turn off the ENB (Shift+F12) I get 40-45 fps, same usage. And if I rename the d3d9.dll file to disable it, I get 60 fps capped by Vsync at 70%.
> So I dunno why ENB is limiting itself, I don't think it's a CPU bottleneck because without the mod I get 60+ fps without it. Drivers maybe? I've tried different vsync options, ENB optimizations, turning off all mods, resetting my config files.
> Anyone else with a 680 experiencing the same?


I wish this was a problem I was having...


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Update on my new GTX 680. So far I've been trying out just about every version of ENB and it seems to hate my card. It caps out at 60% usage and 30-35 fps wherever I go. If I turn off the ENB (Shift+F12) I get 40-45 fps, same usage. And if I rename the d3d9.dll file to disable it, I get 60 fps capped by Vsync at 70%.
> So I dunno why ENB is limiting itself, I don't think it's a CPU bottleneck because without the mod I get 60+ fps without it. Drivers maybe? I've tried different vsync options, ENB optimizations, turning off all mods, resetting my config files.
> Anyone else with a 680 experiencing the same?


i did some test and found out that some mods is causing the bottleneck.

with mods - only one core is active and gpu usage is low

without mods - four cores is active and gpu usage is 90-100% constant.


----------



## usiris208

Ok so i have a bit of a problem with Skyrim and my 590. I am getting pretty bad screen tearing. I have taken all mods off to run stock...590 on stock settings...tried playing around with the graphic settings on the launcher to no affect... I have also recently tried messing with the nvidia graphic settings in its control panel but all I get is steam.exe but havent tried playing yet. I have tried looking all over the place but havent found a fix. Is there something you guys can suggest they will help it would be great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usiris208*
> 
> Ok so i have a bit of a problem with Skyrim and my 590. I am getting pretty bad screen tearing. I have taken all mods off to run stock...590 on stock settings...tried playing around with the graphic settings on the launcher to no affect... I have also recently tried messing with the nvidia graphic settings in its control panel but all I get is steam.exe but havent tried playing yet. I have tried looking all over the place but havent found a fix. Is there something you guys can suggest they will help it would be great.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


This seems stupid to ask, but do you have vsync on?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Watching Game of Thrones after playing Skyrim feels so great


Just started watching. At episode 5 and agree about Skyrim going hand in hand with the show. Sets the mood just right!


----------



## Sethy666

Is v-sync enabled? If so, disable it and see how that goes.


----------



## usiris208

I have vsync off last time I checked but i was also reading somewhere that with vsync on it fixed the screen tearing problem that ppl have with the 590

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## charlesC8188

Ya. Supposidly the game has a poor engine and acts goofy with V-Sync off. I couldn't even boot the game with it off. =/


----------



## ExposedWang

V-sync's function is to stop screen tearing, in any game. It limits your maximum frame rate to that of your monitor. So your monitor probably has a 60hz refresh rate which translates to a max of 60 frames per second before screen tearing. Always put it on in every game.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've decided to do a first play-through of skyrim completely unmodded (just over 50 hours in so far, un-modded) and then mod the crap out of it with a completely different character build and go for a second round. This game is amazing un-modded; graphical and content mods in Skyrim might replace alcohol for me in the near future.









...just wish I had more VRAM.

(one question: when you guys interact with/move some object like plates and bowls in certain areas, do the animations seem off to you, like it's either streaming the textures at a lower bitrate or lower framerate than the rest of the world?)


----------



## Thedark1337

without v sync on, your going to have funky physics in Skyrim. Objects start bouncing up and down, your screen will tear, etc.


----------



## Ryleh

I was always under the impression that limiting the FPS to 60 without vsync as being a lot better as it doesn't introduce other problems. Especially related to mouse acceleration IIRC.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryleh*
> 
> I was always under the impression that limiting the FPS to 60 without vsync as being a lot better as it doesn't introduce other problems. Especially related to mouse acceleration IIRC.


^ what he said. I've even heard that limiting it to 59 FPS helps even more by eliminating the chance for the Havok engine to go screwy when the FPS jumps 1-2 fps.


----------



## j8ninja

hey everyone,

just got back into skyrim but I have been having problems with framerates so I was wondering if this was normal: I have mods on btw, but only mods that give armor and more wildlife, thats it though ( also the high resolution pack). anyways when I m running around whiterun looking forward, my fps dips to around 35, and looking at the ground or sky brings it to 60 ish fps ( I have vsync on). I have crossfire disabled since It gets pretty laggy with it turned on =[


----------



## mylilpony

anyone know where i can see pros/cons of picking imperials or stormcloaks? what i have access towhat i dont, , etc? can't seem to find it.


----------



## ExposedWang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryleh*
> 
> I was always under the impression that limiting the FPS to 60 without vsync as being a lot better as it doesn't introduce other problems. Especially related to mouse acceleration IIRC.


That is only if the game is a bad console port as far as I know.
Quote:


> ^ what he said. I've even heard that limiting it to 59 FPS helps even more by eliminating the chance for the Havok engine to go screwy when the FPS jumps 1-2 fps.


Havok is screwy regardless of what you do.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> anyone know where i can see pros/cons of picking imperials or stormcloaks? what i have access towhat i dont, , etc? can't seem to find it.


Just pick one, then play it throught, then start a new toon and do the other. That's what I'm doing. Either way, there will come a point where you have to put the quest line on hold while you gain some levels. The Imperial line was fun. I am going to do the Stormcloak line next.


----------



## 125837

I'm having an issue with my system where I have to verify the cache every time I want to play Skyrim. I'm putting this one down to 7970 drivers, and I can live with that. However, I recently started installing STEP, and I was wondering if verifying the cache will ruin all the mods? I've only been installing graphical mods, nearly every single mod has been a case of copying files to Data/textures, not altering anything else except for fixing the HD pack order as STEP tells you to.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LAF*
> 
> I'm having an issue with my system where I have to verify the cache every time I want to play Skyrim. I'm putting this one down to 7970 drivers, and I can live with that. However, I recently started installing STEP, and I was wondering if verifying the cache will ruin all the mods? I've only been installing graphical mods, nearly every single mod has been a case of copying files to Data/textures, not altering anything else except for fixing the HD pack order as STEP tells you to.


Not sure what you are referring to, but I don't think its your GPU as I also have a 7970 and not encountered this. I also run STEP + numerous other mods + ENB.

Could be a HDD issue?


----------



## Infinite Jest

The dark brotherhood quest line was way too short... fun, but I definitely didn't kill enough people.


----------



## grishkathefool

There are plenty of people to kill...


----------



## mylilpony

Random question (not spoiler)

in fellglow keep there is a bloodied vampire in a cage hanging from the ceiling that is alive that i can shoot at/talk to but is there a way to free her?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Did the last patch make the animals tame


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> Not sure what you are referring to, but I don't think its your GPU as I also have a 7970 and not encountered this. I also run STEP + numerous other mods + ENB.
> Could be a HDD issue?


It's working now so I'm not sure what the issue was.


----------



## Gunderman456

So one of the big surprises Bethesda had for us this April is that they will be bring sound functionality to Skyrim with over 200 commands on the X-Box Kinect.

Don't get me wrong I applaud Bethesda for doing more for their consumers (for free) and that is good news for the owners of the X-Box/Kinect.

However, what is driving me, and I'm sure others, up the wall is that they could have easily brought this functionality to the PC since we could all hook up a microphone. I mean it would not have been that hard since there is already a mod that does that same thing.

Microsoft had given them a bit more cash and because of that they get 1 month exclusivity on DLCs and now it seems 100% exclusivity on features that should be accessible to all.

I feel real bad for the PS3 owners as they get no mods and no exclusives either.

This is only alienating people and will cost them dearly down the road. Bethesda should be providing a complete product across all platforms where possible.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> So one of the big surprises Bethesda had for us this April is that they will be bring sound functionality to Skyrim with over 200 commands on the X-Box Kinect.
> Don't get me wrong I applaud Bethesda for doing more for their consumers (for free) and that is good news for the owners of the X-Box/Kinect.
> However, what is driving me, and I'm sure others, up the wall is that they could have easily brought this functionality to the PC since we could all hook up a microphone. I mean it would not have been that hard since there is already a mod that does that same thing.
> Microsoft had given them a bit more cash and because of that they get 1 month exclusivity on DLCs and now it seems 100% exclusivity on features that should be accessible to all.
> I feel real bad for the PS3 owners as they get no mods and no exclusives either.
> This is only alienating people and will cost them dearly down the road. Bethesda should be providing a complete product across all platforms where possible.


I Agree.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> So one of the big surprises Bethesda had for us this April is that they will be bring sound functionality to Skyrim with over 200 commands on the X-Box Kinect.
> Don't get me wrong I applaud Bethesda for doing more for their consumers (for free) and that is good news for the owners of the X-Box/Kinect.
> However, what is driving me, and I'm sure others, up the wall is that they could have easily brought this functionality to the PC since we could all hook up a microphone. I mean it would not have been that hard since there is already a mod that does that same thing.
> Microsoft had given them a bit more cash and because of that they get 1 month exclusivity on DLCs and now it seems 100% exclusivity on features that should be accessible to all.
> I feel real bad for the PS3 owners as they get no mods and no exclusives either.
> This is only alienating people and will cost them dearly down the road. Bethesda should be providing a complete product across all platforms where possible.


i agree as well
i really feel as that Kinect should work on PC as well
i mean it's a bigger market for them, not to mention it's also Microsoft that pretty much owns the market for operating systems
so i mean...why not do it?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> i agree as well
> i really feel as that Kinect should work on PC as well
> i mean it's a bigger market for them, not to mention it's also Microsoft that pretty much owns the market for operating systems
> so i mean...why not do it?


Kinect is already out for Windows and will have native support in Windows 8. Link Kinect SDK has been out for a while, and people have been hacking it for the PC since day 1. World of Warcraft with Kinect

Also for those of you who didn't know, there was already a mod out that does somewhat the same thing for voice commands called *ThuuMic*.





Personally I don't find it appealing at all, but it is a neat idea. And I totally agree with the OP, Bethesda should port it to PC eventually to be compatible with your Mic.


----------



## Marin

So I've got a pretty big issue. Skyrim won't save anymore, well to be more exact, Skyrim won't recognize the new saves. I can spam the save button and it will keep filling the save folder with new saves (with the same number, so as an example the saves will keep appearing as save 99 instead of increasing in number). Autosaves don't appear and trying to overwrite a save just removes it from the game (even though it's still in the folder).

I've already backed up the saves to a separate disk just to be safe.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone know how to drop amulet of talos? says its a quest item so can't get rid of and i have 5 =/


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Anyone know how to drop amulet of talos? says its a quest item so can't get rid of and i have 5 =/


All the information regarding the quest and bugs is here:

Amulet of Talos


----------



## subassy

So I finally finished the main question. At least...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I defeated Alduin in a final epic battle. Not sure if this is still really part of spoiler but it was way too easy. Just shot him a few times with my daedric arrows/frost enchanted bow. I think I had more trouble with the dreagor dread lords (whatever they're called) than I did with him. I mean granted my character is just a hair short of level 54 but I was expecting to at least go through some number of those "restore full health" potions (I think I have 19 of them now) and pull out all the stops (utilize a lot of shouts/use some accumulated scrolls/die a couple times) for an epic long drawn out fight...but I guess not then...



Seems pretty obvious I can keep playing, finish all my quests and perhaps keep my character for mods and the eventual DLC that gets released. Or perhaps I'll start a new character with the improvement project/community patch/more textures/etc. For whatever reason I really am glad I finally finished it.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> So I finally finished the main question. At least...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I defeated Alduin in a final epic battle. Not sure if this is still really part of spoiler but it was way too easy. Just shot him a few times with my daedric arrows/frost enchanted bow. I think I had more trouble with the dreagor dread lords (whatever they're called) than I did with him. I mean granted my character is just a hair short of level 54 but I was expecting to at least go through some number of those "restore full health" potions (I think I have 19 of them now) and pull out all the stops (utilize a lot of shouts/use some accumulated scrolls/die a couple times) for an epic long drawn out fight...but I guess not then...
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty obvious I can keep playing, finish all my quests and perhaps keep my character for mods and the eventual DLC that gets released. Or perhaps I'll start a new character with the improvement project/community patch/more textures/etc. For whatever reason I really am glad I finally finished it.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I did at level ~20, and i had no difficulty either. Disappointing.


----------



## sockpirate

i forgot how i set my fps in skyrim to 111, i dont remember if i did it with the skyrim config application or some other way, can someone refresh my memory please?


----------



## sockpirate

bump, i thought i edited the config, but i cant find anything in the config for the set 111 fps that i did.

EDIT: NVM i forgot i was using the skyrim fps limiter.


----------



## grishkathefool

I Optimized my Textures.

Went from 15.3GB to 14.7GB









Launched my game and played at a perfect 60FPS.

Then

Last night, started up Skyrim and was rewarded with a meager 32FPS.

No changes... .time to dig around I guess.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> So one of the big surprises Bethesda had for us this April is that they will be bring sound functionality to Skyrim with over 200 commands on the X-Box Kinect.
> Don't get me wrong I applaud Bethesda for doing more for their consumers (for free) and that is good news for the owners of the X-Box/Kinect.
> However, what is driving me, and I'm sure others, up the wall is that they could have easily brought this functionality to the PC since we could all hook up a microphone. I mean it would not have been that hard since there is already a mod that does that same thing.
> Microsoft had given them a bit more cash and because of that they get 1 month exclusivity on DLCs and now it seems 100% exclusivity on features that should be accessible to all.
> I feel real bad for the PS3 owners as they get no mods and no exclusives either.
> This is only alienating people and will cost them dearly down the road. Bethesda should be providing a complete product across all platforms where possible.


I can mostly agree with this.

However, i don't believe Bethesda should be wasting time on gimmicky mic shouts in the first place. Fleshing out some existing quests (which felt short and shallow), or introducing new ones would be nice. Skyrim, as great as it is, feels like an incomplete game. I see potential with it yet i don't see it being utilized. This video clearly demonstrates that:






Seasonal foliage, FLOW based water shader, Stealth enhancements, Water currents being a part of dungeon puzzle solving + moving/swinging platforms (ANYTHING that changed the monotony of the same old puzzles in dungeons IS VERY WELCOMED by me!), Mounted combat, it goes on...This game could have/can be alot more.

And out of all those changes in the video, they waste their resources on bringing mic functionality to shouts. Total. Rubbish. This is just to tap the game into a market that the Wii created, which frankly, is probably losing steam anyway. Bit late, Bethesda. Don't even waste your time.

Personally i don't want to shout at a screen like an idiot to use game spells. I can imagine this would also reduce their effectiveness because speaking/shouting would take longer than simply pressing a key to cast, nevermind the chances that it may not correctly detect your voice. Overall, It just sounds like a loud, frustrating, and ridiculous experience to me.

Oh well, at least the new texture pack/killcams was a step in the right direction, yet are still dwarfed by the changes i quoted from the above video.


----------



## Milamber

Anyone know what command line in skyrim prefs stops tress popping? As I approach the trees the detail level changes...


----------



## Infinite Jest

There's just too much to do in this damned game! I don't think I'm ever going to get around to modding it if I keep getting lost in the woods for hours on end,

EDIT: HOLY MOTHER OF GOD, THAT'S A HUGE MUDCRAB


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Anyone know what command line in skyrim prefs stops tress popping? As I approach the trees the detail level changes...


[Display]
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4096.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=5688.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=15000.0000

Try some of those settings. They were over on the HardForum.

You can also probably try to alter the uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender setting under [Trees] and see if that helps anything. But I've never noticed any improvements using that setting.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> [Display]
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=4096.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=5688.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=15000.0000
> Try some of those settings. They were over on the HardForum.
> You can also probably try to alter the uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender setting under [Trees] and see if that helps anything. But I've never noticed any improvements using that setting.


Thanks mate +REP


----------



## grishkathefool

I want Spears!


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

you know what I really don't get, an elder scroll, the very pieces of creation and time, capable of seeing into the past and future, only fetches 2000 gold. even killing the emperor gets 20000, but not the most powerful object in all the planes.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> you know what I really don't get, an elder scroll, the very pieces of creation and time, capable of seeing into the past and future, only fetches 2000 gold.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> even killing the emperor gets 20000,
> 
> 
> but not the most powerful object in all the planes.


Dude...


----------



## Maian

Awesome... now my game is broken AGAIN. No saves load up. They literally loaded up just fine 4 minutes ago, then my game started crashing for no reason when trying to go south of Riverwood, and now all my saves are broken, and the load-screens (and Imperials logo on the main menu) have a red color overlay. I literally changed NOTHING, except trying to revert my UGridstoLoad back to 5 (which didn't work - I think the fix is obsolete now).

If I can't get the saves back, I'll have to start an 8th character (after deleting all my mods and starting over on that _again_), and I'm getting really frustrated since all except one haven't made it past level 30.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Awesome... now my game is broken AGAIN. No saves load up. They literally loaded up just fine 4 minutes ago, then my game started crashing for no reason when trying to go south of Riverwood, and now all my saves are broken, and the load-screens (and Imperials logo on the main menu) have a red color overlay. I literally changed NOTHING, except trying to revert my UGridstoLoad back to 5 (which didn't work - I think the fix is obsolete now).
> 
> If I can't get the saves back, I'll have to start an 8th character (after deleting all my mods and starting over on that _again_), and I'm getting really frustrated since all except one haven't made it past level 30.


That sucks bro.

Might I suggest either not changing the uGrids on this character; or making a back up of it's Save before you do this time. I almost changed my uGrids a few months back then read a post which mentioned not being able to change them back. So I decided I am happy with the gazillion texture mods and ENB.

Speaking of South of Riverwood, I noticed something strange the other day. I had just installed a new weapons mod. Unbeknownst to me, it had put extra strain on my GPUs. I hadn't expected this. So, when I launched the game, my last save point was on the South end of Riverwood. I noticed I was only getting like 20FPS, so I turned around to face away from town and was blasted by a strange shards-of-broken-colored-glass abomination of color and light. I looked at my GPU usage and saw that I was pegged at 1024MB/100%. When I uninstalled the new mod, the problem disappeared.

Strange, huh?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That sucks bro.
> Might I suggest either not changing the uGrids on this character; or making a back up of it's Save before you do this time. I almost changed my uGrids a few months back then read a post which mentioned not being able to change them back. So I decided I am happy with the gazillion texture mods and ENB.
> Speaking of South of Riverwood, I noticed something strange the other day. I had just installed a new weapons mod. Unbeknownst to me, it had put extra strain on my GPUs. I hadn't expected this. So, when I launched the game, my last save point was on the South end of Riverwood. I noticed I was only getting like 20FPS, so I turned around to face away from town and was blasted by a strange shards-of-broken-colored-glass abomination of color and light. I looked at my GPU usage and saw that I was pegged at 1024MB/100%. When I uninstalled the new mod, the problem disappeared.
> Strange, huh?


Which mod was it? Sounds like you hit your VRAM limit pretty hard with that mod (meaning that those weapons have some huge textures) and then your GPU had to divert resources to swapping textures in and out of RAM and Page File.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That sucks bro.
> Might I suggest either not changing the uGrids on this character; or making a back up of it's Save before you do this time. I almost changed my uGrids a few months back then read a post which mentioned not being able to change them back. So I decided I am happy with the gazillion texture mods and ENB.
> Speaking of South of Riverwood, I noticed something strange the other day. I had just installed a new weapons mod. Unbeknownst to me, it had put extra strain on my GPUs. I hadn't expected this. So, when I launched the game, my last save point was on the South end of Riverwood. I noticed I was only getting like 20FPS, so I turned around to face away from town and was blasted by a strange shards-of-broken-colored-glass abomination of color and light. I looked at my GPU usage and saw that I was pegged at 1024MB/100%. When I uninstalled the new mod, the problem disappeared.
> Strange, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Which mod was it? Sounds like you hit your VRAM limit pretty hard with that mod (meaning that those weapons have some huge textures) and then your GPU had to divert resources to swapping textures in and out of RAM and Page File.
Click to expand...

Armory of Tamriel The download was 561MB plus a 129MB update. The thing is, it shouldn't have done anything. I hadn't crafted any of the new weapons or even gone to the forge yet...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Armory of Tamriel The download was 561MB plus a 129MB update. The thing is, it shouldn't have done anything. I hadn't crafted any of the new weapons or even gone to the forge yet...


Quote:


> New textures & shaders for all of the vanilla weapons!
> -All Vanilla weapons are retextured and have new material specific shaders and environment maps.
> -This includes all Vanilla basic weapons, Vanilla Unique weapons and Vanilla artifact weapons.
> -Queen Freydis sword now looks fit for a queen! As an example.


Anyone carrying a weapon would've probably had their weapon retextured. And judging by the size of that file, I'd say that they are 2048x2048 or something ridiculous like that. So if you were hovering near your VRAM limit before the mod, this one would've definitely put it over the top adding at least 50+MB of textures into your VRAM. And if you aren't using any other retexture mods or the High Res DLC, that's a big jump from vanilla 512x512 textures. 16x increase in fact







4x increase if they are 1024x1024 retextures. If you really want to use that mod and it's not all packed in a BSA, I'd run them through Texture Optimizer and resize them down to 1024x1024.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That sucks bro.
> Might I suggest either not changing the uGrids on this character; or making a back up of it's Save before you do this time. I almost changed my uGrids a few months back then read a post which mentioned not being able to change them back. So I decided I am happy with the gazillion texture mods and ENB.


Yea I'm going to leave UGrids at 5, and not use many texture packs (mainly waters, and the Terrain Bump texture pack) so I can use some armors and weapons and finally try out ENB. I'm going to start with SharpShooter's ENB that supposedly doesn't have much of a performance hit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Speaking of South of Riverwood, I noticed something strange the other day. I had just installed a new weapons mod. Unbeknownst to me, it had put extra strain on my GPUs. I hadn't expected this. So, when I launched the game, my last save point was on the South end of Riverwood. I noticed I was only getting like 20FPS, so I turned around to face away from town and was blasted by a strange shards-of-broken-colored-glass abomination of color and light. I looked at my GPU usage and saw that I was pegged at 1024MB/100%. When I uninstalled the new mod, the problem disappeared.
> Strange, huh?


That is really strange and a heck of a coincidence with my situation.

I never even noticed my UGrids were at 7 (apparently have been since January I think) until I was trying to tinker with grass load-distance and tree load-distances and noticed my Skyrim.ini had it set. I try to change 'em back, and then saved the game with them (supposedly) set back at 5, but then when I loaded up Skyrim.ini again, it still showed 7. I manually changed that to 5, and it wouldn't load the game, so I changed it back to 7 and it STILL wouldn't load the game. And so I deleted all my ESPs (I don't use a mod manager - all manual), the Meshes, Textures, Sounds, Scripts, and Interface folders along with all the BSAs except for the Bethesda ones.


----------



## Thingamajig

My experiences with oblivion/fallout 3/ new vegas/ skyrim tell me this game loves to crash and corrupt saves at any given excuse. Mods are great, but they gotta be in...moderation. (See wut i did thar?) and finely selected for not just their content, but how well made they are especially in regards to scripts and suchlike.

Messing with something like Ugrids is a bad, bad idea. And anyone who says otherwise loses all credability in my mind. Especially mod creators.


----------



## pepejovi

icwhatudidthar.jpg on your sig rig.


----------



## Droogie

I've noticed a pattern in this game, though. Kinda goes like this:

"Fight me for 100gold. You win. You're my friend. I see you're wearing an amulet of Mara. Of course I'm interested in you. Don't mind the fact that I'm a 300lb. Nord with a voice deeper than James Earl Jones. I'd totally have gay marriage with you. You look creeped out. Was it something I said?"


----------



## grishkathefool

Don't wear the Amulet?


----------



## gtarmanrob

well i got a weird one now...every time i cast Bound Sword i crash to desktop... spewing. i liked that spell.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> well i got a weird one now...every time i cast Bound Sword i crash to desktop... spewing. i liked that spell.


Mod list?


----------



## heyskip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Awesome... now my game is broken AGAIN. No saves load up. They literally loaded up just fine 4 minutes ago, then my game started crashing for no reason when trying to go south of Riverwood, and now all my saves are broken, and the load-screens (and Imperials logo on the main menu) have a red color overlay. I literally changed NOTHING, except trying to revert my UGridstoLoad back to 5 (which didn't work - I think the fix is obsolete now).
> If I can't get the saves back, I'll have to start an 8th character (after deleting all my mods and starting over on that _again_), and I'm getting really frustrated since all except one haven't made it past level 30.


I had the same thing happen to me. I think depending on what commands you use to change UGrids in the console, the game creates another *.ini file nestled away in a folder. This new *.ini file overwrites alot of the values of the main ini file. Resulting in the red tinge and save corruption.

Sorry I can't be more exact but im at work and can't remember the folder structure exactly. The file will be in one of the folders inside the sykrim folder.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Mod list?


will post it when i get the chance but cant be that, havnt changed any mods for a while and it worked before with all current mods..


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> will post it when i get the chance but cant be that, havnt changed any mods for a while and it worked before with all current mods..


Ok, the reason I ask is it sounds like either something like Better Sorting broke or you added or have a mod that modifies a script on that spell. Either way if it didn't happen until now I don't think your mods are gonna make a huge difference.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyskip*
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me. I think depending on what commands you use to change UGrids in the console, the game creates another *.ini file nestled away in a folder. This new *.ini file overwrites alot of the values of the main ini file. Resulting in the red tinge and save corruption.
> Sorry I can't be more exact but im at work and can't remember the folder structure exactly. The file will be in one of the folders inside the sykrim folder.


Well, I know where those two .ini's are in the Skyrim folder (they're in two separate folders for some unknown reason), and I've always assumed that those two were just self-made backups from the game in case you delete the ones in the My Documents/Skyrim folder.

The red tinge, though, has to be something in the data folder, though I'm unsure of what it is. I say this because I deleted everything except the BSAs and ESMs in the data folder (including the Strings folder) and 'verified cache' through Steam to replace any necessary files that I removed. I've done this twice (one yesterday and the other time back in mid-January) as a result of the red overlay (which only affects load-screen models) and both times it fixed it when nothing else would (deleting the .ini's and re-downloading them changed nothing).


----------



## heyskip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Well, I know where those two .ini's are in the Skyrim folder (they're in two separate folders for some unknown reason), and I've always assumed that those two were just self-made backups from the game in case you delete the ones in the My Documents/Skyrim folder.
> The red tinge, though, has to be something in the data folder, though I'm unsure of what it is. I say this because I deleted everything except the BSAs and ESMs in the data folder (including the Strings folder) and 'verified cache' through Steam to replace any necessary files that I removed. I've done this twice (one yesterday and the other time back in mid-January) as a result of the red overlay (which only affects load-screen models) and both times it fixed it when nothing else would (deleting the .ini's and re-downloading them changed nothing).


I'll have a look when I get my pc running again (Motherboard stuffed currently), hopefully tonight. It was definately an added file somewhere in the main skyrim folder.


----------



## Droogie

My ssd just came in. Gonna be installing it this weekend.

Just wondering what kind of performance increase I'll see in Skyrim. I know I won't see any actual FPS increases, but I'm hoping it reduces the stutter due to the HDD trying to keep up.


----------



## grishkathefool

I can't imagine why your Baracuda would have a hard time keeping up with the game. My STEAM folder is on a WD Green drive and it runs just fine.

You will probably not notice much of a difference in game play by using the SSD, but my opinion may be wrong too.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I've noticed a pattern in this game, though. Kinda goes like this:
> 
> "Fight me for 100gold. You win. You're my friend. I see you're wearing an amulet of Mara. Of course I'm interested in you. Don't mind the fact that I'm a 300lb. Nord with a voice deeper than James Earl Jones. I'd totally have gay marriage with you. You look creeped out. Was it something I said?"


lmao, plenty of quirks in this game.

Might as well add another Project P.E.W.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> My ssd just came in. Gonna be installing it this weekend.
> Just wondering what kind of performance increase I'll see in Skyrim. I know I won't see any actual FPS increases, but I'm hoping it reduces the stutter due to the HDD trying to keep up.


I don't get much of an improvement at all in loading times. I've never noticed waiting for textures though.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> My ssd just came in. Gonna be installing it this weekend.
> Just wondering what kind of performance increase I'll see in Skyrim. I know I won't see any actual FPS increases, but I'm hoping it reduces the stutter due to the HDD trying to keep up.


Texture loading used to be a huge problem in Oblivion which caused a lot of those "Loading...." messages whenever you rode around on horseback. I think I remember a Bethesda dev talking about how they improved the LOD and Mipmap system for Gamebyro (aka Creation Engine) in Skyrim so that the texture pop-in's and load stuttering weren't as frequent anymore. I think the only instance where you would see a huge improvement is going from 7200rpm HDD with 2 GB of VRAM textures to an SATA III SSD. Streaming those big textures from disk to VRAM is what causes those stutters most of the time. But in any case, I hope you like your new SSD. For older Gamebyro games it was an absolute must. You'll see a performance increase anyways in load times.

If you didn't know already, use this program to move your Skyrim folder over to your SSD without having to move your whole Steam installation (and games). *Steam Mover*

Also, if you were thinking about putting your OS system on your SSD (which I very highly recommend), then follow this guide to the dot. It will extend the life of your SSD by minimizing write cycles on things such as disabling Pre-Fetching, Page File (Swap), and Disk Defragmentation. Enjoy!

Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSD's


----------



## heyskip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Well, I know where those two .ini's are in the Skyrim folder (they're in two separate folders for some unknown reason), and I've always assumed that those two were just self-made backups from the game in case you delete the ones in the My Documents/Skyrim folder.
> The red tinge, though, has to be something in the data folder, though I'm unsure of what it is. I say this because I deleted everything except the BSAs and ESMs in the data folder (including the Strings folder) and 'verified cache' through Steam to replace any necessary files that I removed. I've done this twice (one yesterday and the other time back in mid-January) as a result of the red overlay (which only affects load-screen models) and both times it fixed it when nothing else would (deleting the .ini's and re-downloading them changed nothing).


These threads helped me fix the issue. My offending .ini file was in the root of the DATA folder.

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2238142&page=2

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums//showthread.php?t=2278228

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2571510


----------



## Maian

Hmm, both times I experienced the red tint, it was right after using the 'saveini' command in console... Though I don't recall deleting any specific .ini's in my data folder unless one got buried inside a 'meshes' or 'textures' folder.

Unrelated question though:

What files modify these two problematic textures? The top one is what appears to be a chopping block in Riften (just outside the market area), though it's not an actual chopping block and all of my chopping blocks are fine (sorry it's a night-time shot -- too busy walking around Skyrim to take a daytime picture lol).



And this one happens with all fire wood (only the ones lit in the fire) and I can't remember what file it is to fix it. Anyone know off the top of their head or will I need to scrounge through my 'landscape' texture folder tomorrow


----------



## grishkathefool

HD Textures DLC Fix for the fire wood for sure. There is something in the ini that will need to be changed WITH that, I am looking for it now.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STEP Guide*
> B) OFFICIAL HD TEXTURES DLC:
> Bethesda released an official HD Textures DLC for Skyrim. It does work with mods, but its implementation system overrides any loose .dds file you have in the Data folder, witch of course is not good for STEP!
> How to prepare the official HD Textures DLC for STEP:
> 1) If you haven't done it before, download and install the official HD Textures DLC from Steam.
> 2) Once installed, disable (or delete) the two .esp files that come with it. There should be only the two .bsa files in the Data folder.
> 3) Download the HD Textures DLC Fix (pick the BSA version) from the Nexus, and put ONLY its .bsa file in Data, not the .esp!
> 4) Go to "Documents/My Games/Skyrim" or "My Documents/My Games/Skyrim" (depends on your Operating System) and open "Skyrim.ini".
> 5) Now, look for the line [Archive]. Below there should be a line starting with "sResourceArchiveList=" and behind that a lot of file names of used BSA-files. Behind "Textures.bsa," add this line without quotes right behind the comma:
> "HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, HighResTexturePackFix.bsa"
> The line should now look like this:
> ----Copy the section down here for convenience----
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa, HighResTexturePackFix.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> NOTE: If the [Archive] part isn't in your Skyrim.ini file, just add the previous entire section at the end of the file.


Easiest way to explain it was to rip it out of the Guide. Hope this helps.


----------



## Maian

Oh I already did that. The day the DLC Texture pack came out. I didn't have the problem after that.

I think it was something while I was installing texture mods two days ago (reinstalled all of my mods), I apparently missed a file or something. It's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## grishkathefool

I did too, then the other week, all of a sudden, I had lavender textures again. So I reinstalled the DLC Fix.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I did too, then the other week, all of a sudden, I had lavender textures again. So I reinstalled the DLC Fix.


Oh, I think my DLC fix was loose files, and was lost when I deleted all my textures this time. Alrighty, got it redownloaded and all is well now! Thanks!


----------



## grishkathefool

Glad I could help bro!


----------



## Slightly skewed

This ruin clutter mod pretty much finishes off the dungeons rather nicely. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=14227

Don't forget to pair it with this. (moreso for the newer folks.) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=3147


----------



## grishkathefool

Thanks for the links, skewed. I will give them a run or sure.


----------



## IronWill1991

Reverting uGrids back can corrupt your save files. There's a way to revert back without messing up save files. I saw this somewhere.

1) start game
2) alt tab out of game
3) open ini change grids to 5, save and close ini
4) alt tab back to game, type refreshini
5)save and exit
6)reload and yer good


----------



## amang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This ruin clutter mod pretty much finishes off the dungeons rather nicely. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=14227


Does this mod clash with Static Mesh?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Does this mod clash with Static Mesh?


Not at the moment. The Ruins Clutter mod mainly changes things like the turning-logo-puzzle objects, and other things specific to dungeons, while the Static Mesh Improvement Mod changes more-so things found in houses and shops and around towns.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> Does this mod clash with Static Mesh?


I don't think so. You may want to take the time to through it to see if anything is shared. I don't think I've seen any conflicts.

On a side note, I know it's been posted, but I need a shadow settings fix for blocky weird shadows on my character and ground. I had the settings perfect and skyrim went ahead and re-wrote my ini for me and I can't remember what I had the values set at. How nice of it. I should have backed it up. Can anyone be so nice as to post the fix to that please?

I know primary and secondary are at 4096, and I have the distance down, I just need the other shadow settings.


----------



## Maian

I use the "iBlurDeferredShadowMask=7" line and use a high value (mine is 7, default is 3 -- it's the first line under the [Display] header). It softens up shadow edges, so blockiness doesn't show through nearly as much. If you want hard-edged shadows though, I'm not sure.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I use the "iBlurDeferredShadowMask=7" line and use a high value (mine is 7, default is 3 -- it's the first line under the [Display] header). It softens up shadow edges, so blockiness doesn't show through nearly as much. If you want hard-edged shadows though, I'm not sure.


Reduce shadow distance also helps close shadows to look better with shadow blur set to 7.


----------



## mylilpony

deleted my saves, cleared 7 gigs from my ssd whew!


----------



## Kyronn94

Hail Dragonborn's!

I have some Hardware questions for you all.

What kind of VRAM usage are you getting?

I reach about 1800-1900MB on my sig rig, and occasionally I get some stuttering and it drops to about 1200MB.
This is on a heavily texture modded version of the game.

Also, what is the minimum GPU you guys would use with a Triple Core Athlon II to get decent frames?
This would probably be at 1080p, but with no AA.

For context, I'm thinking of upgrading my 'LAN Rig', which only has a HD4350









Thanks for your input.


----------



## Thedark1337

I am reaching my limit with the texture Mods. It uses all 1GB of my GPU. need to upgrade







Every half hour it will freeze because of low VRAM.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Hail Dragonborn's!
> 
> I have some Hardware questions for you all.
> 
> What kind of VRAM usage are you getting?
> 
> I reach about 1800-1900MB on my sig rig, and occasionally I get some stuttering and it drops to about 1200MB.
> This is on a heavily texture modded version of the game.
> 
> Also, what is the minimum GPU you guys would use with a Triple Core Athlon II to get decent frames?
> This would probably be at 1080p, but with no AA.
> 
> For context, I'm thinking of upgrading my 'LAN Rig', which only has a HD4350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I have as many texture mods as I can handle and see 1022MB of VRAM usage (98%) steadily.

As for your second question: as much as you can afford


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I was curious what mods you guys are using? i have recently got back into it - Currently lvl 8, Cat person (forget what they are called lol) wanting to make an Assassin/Rogue kind of character but spend most of my time with a Mace and shield









Got Bow and Arrow as well, What good spells would you recommend for an Assassin/Rogue kind of character? Got Clairvoyance so i can find my way around what other ones could be useful? dont really want any damaging ones just ones that help me or maybe summon help or something

Currently doing the quest to get the dragonstone got it and ready to hand in, but the quest after (wont say what) is kinda hard so im holding back til i lvl up a bit


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I was curious what mods you guys are using?


I'm using primarily character mods, only a half-dozen environment mods so as to not eat up my VRAM, so I can use ENB.

This is a pair of .txt files with a list of all the mods I have installed. The document, "Installed_Mods.txt" lists by category (and alphabetical) which mods I have installed like this: Mod Name (Skyrim Nexus ID Number) ;(Filepath on my Hard Drive)

You can disregard the part with the filepath as it won't pertain to you; I just use it personally since I don't use the Nexus Mod Manager so I can pick and choose what to install and this helps me keep track of what I have installed and where I can find it again. At the bottom is also the list of Subscribed files on the Steam Skyrim Workshop. I also tried to list them in the order that I installed them for some things that overlap (like the body mods). I think most of them are independent of each other, though some of the environment ones might overlap.

The second document just lists my load order for the .ESP files. I don't use a third-party load order manager either (like BOSS), though my order is taken from the BOSS Load Order Master List (which can be found HERE). The spaces in between lines in this file are just to help me see the categories so it's not one big mess of text. Mods that have (++) in front of them mean I have the .ESP disabled.

Skyrim_Mods_Maian.zip 5k .zip file


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Wow thats alot of mods, will check them all out








Anyone know how to (if possible without screwing the game up( to be able to change Race and Appearance? Kinda regretting picking the cat race now


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Wow thats alot of mods, will check them all out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to (if possible without screwing the game up( to be able to change Race and Appearance? Kinda regretting picking the cat race now


The list of mods I've downloaded is even longer (about 300 I think). I have that as a separate document as well haha!

_Showracemenu_ in console. Though, changing Race and/or Gender has been known to reset your Health, Stamina, and Magicka stats. I'm not sure if it resets perks as well. Save before you do it, and save a new game afterwards. Some have said to use the command _tgm_ before changing race, as it will supposedly save your stats and not reset them, but others have said it doesn't work.

If you do change, you can change your stats back to how they were using the commands: player.setav xxx yyy
X is either _Health_, _Stamina_, or _Magicka_, and the Y is the value they were at previously. (Example command: _player.setav magicka 150_ would set your Magicka at 150.)


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> deleted my saves, cleared 7 gigs from my ssd whew!


7 gigs worth of saves?









Also; I have been using the Hypothermia mod. So far i like it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Check this out. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=15775






Fast travel from anywhere. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=15734


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

The steam workshop is SO freaking useless, it hardly ever allows me to download any mods. The thing is a total failure and i KNOW its not something on my end seeing my internet is working and actually downloading a file now and yet i STILL the bloody error message when trying to download a mod from it. Anyone else ever get this? I have pretty much had to download all my mods from Nexus, about 10 or so of the 50+ mods that i wanted when i first got back into Skyrim would download kept getting the Error 16 BS but then the very next file would download and then the next one wouldnt.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> The steam workshop is SO freaking useless, it hardly ever allows me to download any mods. The thing is a total failure and i KNOW its not something on my end seeing my internet is working and actually downloading a file now and yet i STILL the bloody error message when trying to download a mod from it. Anyone else ever get this? I have pretty much had to download all my mods from Nexus, about 10 or so of the 50+ mods that i wanted when i first got back into Skyrim would download kept getting the Error 16 BS but then the very next file would download and then the next one wouldnt.


Does that error come from mods that have been removed? I take it steam is updated and you've tried uninstalling/installing it again?

I use Nexus still for most of the mods, and I only get errors with mods that have been removed. But it still just automatically skips to the next one and continues on downloading.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Does that error come from mods that have been removed?


No, it comes from any mod that i subscribe to which its meant to download. The error i get (despite being able to steam or download things perfectly fine) is :

Failed to download subscribed file! Steam error 16

Now i know it isnt something on my end, seeing as it will refuse to download one file but will happily download another file. I have about 10 mods that it has some how managed to download, every other mod i have tried about 50 of them have all come up with this error


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Decided to start a new save, got annoyed with the cat. Going to still be an Assassin/Rogue type character and will use illusion/conjure spells going to try and limit the destruction spells i use as well. Anyone know of any good mods that add Assassins Creed like weapons to Skyrim? the blade that retracts and such?

Going for Master level, Not going to be using Fast Travel either. Any other tips on how i could make the game more fun/challenging?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

The stupid thing at it again, downloads 5 mods with no problem and now suddenly doesnt like downloading them - this system sucks. Seriously why have it if it will randomly decide that it doesnt want to download a freaking mod, Now have to go back into it to remove the subscriptions and to see if i can download them somewhere else - total waste and buggy as hell as well


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> The stupid thing at it again, downloads 5 mods with no problem and now suddenly doesnt like downloading them - this system sucks. Seriously why have it if it will randomly decide that it doesnt want to download a freaking mod, Now have to go back into it to remove the subscriptions and to see if i can download them somewhere else - total waste and buggy as hell as well


Have you tried the nexus mod manager or doing it manualy?
Im sure the nexus has the mods you're trying to use.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Have you tried the nexus mod manager or doing it manualy?
> Im sure the nexus has the mods you're trying to use.


Ive given up using the Steam one coz it just SUCKS, shame not all the ones i wanted are on Nexus, so im doing them manually now


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Ive given up using the Steam one coz it just SUCKS, shame not all the ones i wanted are on Nexus, so im doing them manually now


If you really want one of the Steam exclusive mods without using Steam Workshop, follow these 4 steps:

Assume I'm downloading the Enterable Windows mod.

Subscribe to the mod you want
Look in your Data folder in your Skyrim directory and copy+paste the mods' .bsa and .esp file to somewhere else. I.e. "enterablewindows.bsa" and "enterablewindows.esp"
Unsubscribe from the mod
Place those two file back into the Data directory
Then use your favorite mod manager, BOSS, or the Skyrim Launcher to sort the .ESP file after you have activated it.

Profit!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you really want one of the Steam exclusive mods without using Steam Workshop, follow these 4 steps:
> Assume I'm downloading the Enterable Windows mod.
> 
> Subscribe to the mod you want
> Look in your Data folder in your Skyrim directory and copy+paste the mods' .bsa and .esp file to somewhere else. I.e. "enterablewindows.bsa" and "enterablewindows.esp"
> Unsubscribe from the mod
> Place those two file back into the Data directory
> Then use your favorite mod manager, BOSS, or the Skyrim Launcher to sort the .ESP file after you have activated it.
> Profit!


wouldnt that require me to DOWNLOAD it first? thats the trouble i am having.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> wouldnt that require me to DOWNLOAD it first? thats the trouble i am having.


Hmm.... I guess you could ask someone on here to download it and then upload it to you in a PM.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Hmm.... I guess you could ask someone on here to download it and then upload it to you in a PM.


Its the fact that only some will download, for example i downloaded the 2 music (dungeon and wildlife) mods perfectly fine yet it would download a file that was less then 1mb big -.-


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Its the fact that only some will download, for example i downloaded the 2 music (dungeon and wildlife) mods perfectly fine yet it would download a file that was less then 1mb big -.-


It looks like it is a pretty common issue.

Steam forum about issue


----------



## kevininsimi

King Leonidas? This is Sparta?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> It looks like it is a pretty common issue.
> Steam forum about issue


Good to know that im not the only one suffering (well in a way) kinda stupid if so many other people are having the same problem and they still havent bothered explaining WHY its doing it or how to fix it...

EDIT: Is there an application that will be able to correctly sort Mod load order? I am having real issues starting a new game and cant figure out if its coz of a broken mod or coz of Mod load order. I am currently having 2 issues :

1. Start new game, it wont load it will just stay on the Skyrim symbol "page"

2. When it does load when you get into the town the gate will be there but all the walls and such are gone and the gate doesnt open so the horses go crazy and we end up in the sky spinning around until the game crashes.


----------



## Disturbed117

Have not been paying much attention, Who here has there custom ENB/INJ setup?

Can you provide me with a link to the config?


----------



## pepejovi

I only used Nexus Mod Manager when i played Skyrim, so simple and fast and clean...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I only used Nexus Mod Manager when i played Skyrim, so simple and fast and clean...


The exact opposite of the Steam thing then.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Does anyone know if the Nexus Mod Manager will automatically sort already downloaded mods into the correct load order?


----------



## pepejovi

I didn't need to change the load order around at all, but then i didn't have that many mods, like a dozen or so.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Think i managed to fix it, using the BOSS application i just disabled all the addons that had ": {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}"
But now i have to miss out on Prides of Skyrim, real wildlife skyrim and Deadly Dragons


----------



## grishkathefool

Ash, you can sort mod order in the Skyrim Launcher or in the Nexus Mod Manager too.

As for things to make the game more entertaining, I find that what you are doing is the best. Pick a "strategy" and don't deviate from it. It's hard to avoid picking up stray quests sometimes, but it's fun to follow one particular string to it's conclusion.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Ash, you can sort mod order in the Skyrim Launcher or in the Nexus Mod Manager too.
> As for things to make the game more entertaining, I find that what you are doing is the best. Pick a "strategy" and don't deviate from it. It's hard to avoid picking up stray quests sometimes, but it's fun to follow one particular string to it's conclusion.


Yeah trying to find some Mods that help make Assassin/Rogue/Hunter (Bow) better and more fun. Got it on Master Level (as should everyone! lol) I find the 2handed swords and the Destruction spells seem a bit too powerful. A Mod that adds a spell that reflects spells would be nice as well. After what quest do you really start seeing Dragons around?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Ash, you can sort mod order in the Skyrim Launcher or in the Nexus Mod Manager too.
> As for things to make the game more entertaining, I find that what you are doing is the best. Pick a "strategy" and don't deviate from it. It's hard to avoid picking up stray quests sometimes, but it's fun to follow one particular string to it's conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah trying to find some Mods that help make Assassin/Rogue/Hunter (Bow) better and more fun. Got it on Master Level (as should everyone! lol) I find the 2handed swords and the Destruction spells seem a bit too powerful. A Mod that adds a spell that reflects spells would be nice as well. After what quest do you really start seeing Dragons around?
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Dragons!



After you kill the first one in the watchtower place, methinks.


----------



## grishkathefool

I tend to see Dragons randomly, but certainly after you finish the first Quest from the Jarl of Whiterun to go to the Tower and Fight the Dragon.

As for mods, I will repost a list of my active mods for you to see. Soma's Archery Overhaul is good, but it seems only available from Workshop. Also from the Steam Workshop, I use Double Torch Radius, Kill Moves, No Blur, Enhanced Blood Textures, Magic Scaling, and Dynamic Merchants.

For the most part, the Texture mods are installed as per the STEP Guide. It's the game play mods that you're asking about though. I don't have a great deal of them. Some for making the Followers more functional. Realistic Ragdolls and Force is in there. Some for Immersion. There are some Stealth Based mods available at Nexus too.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Ah not so bad then, i got to that quest on my cat character but decided to start again as i was getting annoyed with it, Going to have to be REAL careful with the mods i use though


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Ah not so bad then, i got to that quest on my cat character but decided to start again as i was getting annoyed with it, Going to have to be REAL careful with the mods i use though


Quality over Quantity. Trust me, I know from experience. STEP is a good guide, but I think for more people it is important to choose the mods you must have and discard the mods you'd like to have.

My current mod list running 99% stable. If you can believe it, it used to be a lot bigger.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bain Packages:

Code:



Code:


000 - ==Landscape Texture Packs==
++ 001 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Dungeons-607.7z (B5CE185E) (Installed)
++ 002 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Landscape-607.7z (AFEB618D) (Installed)
++ 003 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Misc-607.7z (E74ABA44) (Installed)
++ 004 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Towns-607.7z (33EC8BC6) (Installed)
++ 005 - Distant_Detail-12866-1-0.zip (2A79FBE9) (Installed)
++ 006 - Enhanced_Distant_Terrain_1-3_HD-1598-1-3.7z (47E8C969) (Installed)
++ 007 - HQLODs_-_Meshes_Hi-Res-4834.7z (6A26FB17) (Installed)
008 - ==City Retex==
++ 009 - Beautiful_Skyrim_HD_Clutter_and_Furniture_V0_8-120-0-8.rar (0FEDE585) (Installed)
++ 010 - High_-Res-_Hrothgar_02-3182-0-2.zip (A470450B) (Installed)
++ 011 - Better_Riften_10-9577-0-10.rar (2FCCBDAC) (Installed)
012 - ==Environment & Water==
++ 013 - Hybrids_Hires_Plant_and_Herb_Retexture_v4-1546.zip (5B661D3B) (Installed)
++ 014 - WATER_1-2_High_Res-13268-1-2.rar (A36B65AA) (Installed)
++ 015 - Pine_Needles_FX-6387-2.zip (68FCB5DF) (Installed)
++ 016 - Vurts_Skyrim_Flora_Overhaul_v109a_Hi-Res_version-141-1-0-9a.7z (5E652C7D) (Installed)
++ 017 - Snowy_Pine_1024x2048_resolution-141.7z (E1802EF6) (Installed)
++ 018 - Lush_Trees_1-3-3385-1-3.7z (EDD6B7C5) (Installed)
++ 019 - Lush_Grass_1-4-1-3288.7z (62FACEE4) (Installed)
++ 020 - TreesHD_Skyrim_variation_ULTRA_NEW-3812-1-6.rar (2E84DCDD) (Installed)
++ 021 - Finer_Dust-2636-1-0.zip (228D02A2) (Installed)
++ 022 - Birds_and_Flock-11555-2-3.zip (69CA3577) (Installed)
++ 023 - The_Rift_-_Aspen_Leaves_FX_-_Super_Performance-6387.zip (878E7ED1) (Installed)
++ 024 - Remove_Ambient_Interior_Fog__Final_Version-9571.rar (624D58B3) (Installed)
++ 025 - Revamped_Exterior_Fog-9930-1-0.rar (30D8913F) (Installed)
++ 026 - Realistic_Lighting_3_4a_BAIN_WRYEBASH_Installer-7654-3-4a.7z (C921C4BD) (Installed)
027 - ==Weather & Sky==
++ 028 - Milky_Way_-_Galaxys_8192x4096-3155-1-0.7z (A9BD699B) (Installed)
++ 029 - Enhanced_Night_Skyrim_v04_High_Stars-85-0-4.zip (6F459B48) (Installed)
++ 030 - Rainfall_FX-6387-2.zip (B73B1C2E) (Installed)
++ 031 - Better_Rain_8_-_Final-2992-8-0.zip (D18A5DD0) (Installed)
++ 032 - Realistic Rain Ripples v1.2a.7z (A4874383) (Installed)
++ 033 - Vibrant_Auroras-6675.7z (A7BE1FAD) (Installed)
++ 034 - Sun_and_Clouds_Textures-2616-1-0.7z (6D54CEBE) (Installed)
++ 035 - Better_Dynamic_Snow_v2-1-10383-2-1.7z (CE0A0F63) (Installed)
++ 036 - Dramatic_Clouds_Ultra-4910-1-3.rar (19240153) (Installed)
++ 037 - Real_Lights_-_Cities_1_4a-9066.rar (A1CF8299) (Installed)
038 - ==Creatures & Monsters==
++ 039 - Monster_Retex_Pack_1-5.7z (5C6EEF61) (Installed)
++ 040 - Wrye_Bash_Pack_Med_Res-3621-1-6.7z (6BFE7B23) (Installed)
++ 041 - Enhanced_Horse_Skins_03-596-03.zip (AC1549E1) (Installed)
++ 042 - Black_Horse_with_White_Socks-596.zip (39E74D2C) (Installed)
++ 043 - Softer_Animal_Fur-2084-1-2.zip (AFA0099A) (Installed)
++ 044 - Height_Adjusted_Races_with_True_Giants_v3-7587-v3.rar (9B49BEE3) (Installed)
++ 045 - Dead_Hare_Retexture_1024-1809-1-1.rar (ADF082E7) (Installed)
++ 046 - 83Willows_101BUGs_V4_LowerResolution-4955.7z (5C41E97C) (Installed)
-- 047 - Deadly_Dragons_Texture_Pack_v3-3829.7z (5E2DA2BA) (Not Installed)
048 - ==Character Retex==
++ 049 - Better_Beast_Races-2_00-Lite-944-2-0L.7z (F26E2B9F) (Installed)
++ 050 - XCE-1_12-2356-1-12.7z (D2FAEEA9) (Installed)
++ 051 - UNP_BASE_Main_body_V1dot2-6709-1-2.7z (4C14DA5C) (Installed)
++ 052 - UNP_Bouncing_Boobs-10470-1-0.rar (7D95DB4E) (Installed)
++ 053 - children_dirt_skin-6172-2.7z (F3417B1A) (Installed)
++ 054 - AOF_Believable_Hair_1_3_2_-Female_and_Male--4307-1-3-2.rar (689DFD88) (Installed)
++ 055 - Eyebrows Match Hair - Closer Match.zip (6F27C5B2) (Installed)
++ 056 - Better_Freckles_V1-4502-1.7z (8D99DF47) (Installed)
++ 057 - Better_Females_by_Bella_Version_3-2812-3.zip (41AC4AE5) (Installed)
++ 058 - coverkhajiits_male_version-5941-1-0.rar (FB6385BC) (Installed)
++ 059 - coverkhajiits_female_version-5941-1-0.rar (8E9A2FD3) (Installed)
++ 060 - Khajiit_Eyeglow-4779-1.7z (49DA36A0) (Installed)
061 - ==Clothing Retex==
++ 062 - Improved_NPC_Clothing_1_8_1_1024-2674.rar (02ABABAF) (Installed)
++ 063 - Tavern_Clothes_Blue_Long-806-1-0.7z (F3E60AF5) (Installed)
++ 064 - Cloaks_of_Skyrim_dot7-12092-0-7.rar (7606228B) (Installed)
065 - ==Armor==
++ 066 - Complete_HAR-3261-v1-7a.rar (160844F3) (Installed)
++ 067 - Psychosteves_DragonPriest_Masks_-_UPDATE-4707-3-0a.zip (07921D03) (Installed)
++ 068 - TheEyeOfTheGuard_v1_0-4120-1-0.rar (037EAEFA) (Installed)
++ 069 - Nightingale_Prime_Male_and_Female-1896.zip (E9F3410C) (Installed)
++ 070 - Remaked_Hi-Res_Ancient_Nord_Armor-5205-1-0.7z (EEB21ACC) (Installed)
++ 071 - Razor_Scales_Armor_and_Cannibal_Lord-1907-1-0.zip (16D030C6) (Installed)
++ 072 - Daedric_Reborn_v_1_1b-3006-1-1.rar (33B986D2) (Installed)
++ 073 - Deadly Serious Shrouded Armor.rar (77CE4B8A) (Installed)
++ 074 - Triss_v1_4-5135-1-4.rar (98F86B84) (Installed)
++ 075 - HD_ReflectionsForArmor-1197-1-0.7z (A1A74A54) (Installed)
++ 076 - -_Ebony_Redone_V2_--2544-2-0.zip (E0F3E97A) (Installed)
++ 077 - Mystic_Elven_-_Standalone-5600-1-5-5.zip (31F05E73) (Installed)
++ 078 - 2_Yuril_Rings_Gold_Circle_HQ-7034-V1.rar (1B5CC5EB) (Installed)
++ 079 - Perfect_Legionnaire_3-0_-_Blue_cloth_version-6085-3-0.rar (4CE7C6C7) (Installed)
++ 080 - AEterna_Circlets_v2_0-1994.rar (563E7193) (Installed)
++ 081 - Armor_And_Other_Rigfixes_V2_1_1-2903-2-1-1.7z (D1E1FCD9) (Installed)
082 - ==Weapons==
++ 083 - JaySuS_Swords_V13C-1002-13C.rar (D5F9B947) (Installed)
++ 084 - Weapon_Retexture_Project-1754-1.7z (4252F292) (Installed)
++ 085 - WeaponsOfTheThirdEraFixed-12892-1-3b.7z (00854D61) (Installed)
++ 086 - Real_Glass_Weapons_v_2-0-9892-2-0.rar (8933C780) (Installed)
++ 087 - HQ_Shields-225-1.7z (88CA953A) (Installed)
++ 088 - A higher quality of shields.7z (6EE6ECE0) (Installed)
++ 089 - ShieldsOfYsgramor-2121.7z (62A5CBED) (Installed)
++ 090 - Staff_of_Magnus_Improved-4679-1-0.7z (298FFCB1) (Installed)
091 - ==Houses & Farmhouses==
++ 092 - HQ_Towns_and_Villages_V1_2-3467-V1-2.rar (ADFD5D19) (Installed)
++ 093 - Sexy_Villages_and_Towns-7583-2-0.zip (997609E8) (Installed)
++ 094 - Better_Villages_-_without_smoke_and_dust-10411.rar (C7905DF0) (Installed)
++ 095 - Pinewood_v_1_9-12851-1-9.rar (DDEF2D9F) (Installed)
096 - ==Equippable Item Retex==
++ 097 - HQ_FOOD-INGREDIENTS_1-6_CUMULATIVE_-1192-1-6.7z (DC58B157) (Installed)
++ 098 - High_Resolution_Books_-_Objects_v1_5-1628.zip (DEDFBDA6) (Installed)
++ 099 - Realistic_Paper_MAIN-937-0-21.rar (8419AAA1) (Installed)
++ 100 - Improved_Torches_Textures_v2-534.rar (E64A8DFB) (Installed)
++ 101 - SLOD_Wine_Cellar_Full_Pack-4260.rar (00D5DD67) (Installed)
++ 102 - Ceramic_Style_Poisons-2029-3-0.rar (F12CC516) (Installed)
++ 103 - Ceramic_Style_Potions-2029-3-0.rar (E92A3C49) (Installed)
++ 104 - Higher-Poly_Skyrim-2054.zip (D8F0854C) (Installed)
++ 105 - Proper_Length_Arrows_V1_1_1-5164-1-1-1.7z (2B359412) (Installed)
++ 106 - Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile - Wrecked.zip (59F16CF4) (Installed)
++ 107 - Not Really HD Rings.7z (1C4ADFD1) (Installed)
108 - ==Carryable Item Retex==
++ 109 - soul_gems_V2-3510-2.rar (75BF07D8) (Installed)
++ 110 - DragonBoneWeight_Tenth-798-ck1-1.rar (56AF6895) (Installed)
++ 111 - Chopper_AXE_-_HD_v_0_3-2127-0-3.rar (61AA22CE) (Installed)
++ 112 - Skyrim - Ingot texture pack v2.7z (C7F13EFA) (Installed)
++ 113 - Makers_Mark_Ingots_-_by_mikeomni-3524-1-0.zip (F1229AA8) (Installed)
++ 114 - Super_Realistic_Ore_Textures-3794-1.zip (21577EB6) (Installed)
++ 115 - Leather_Strips-2877-0-9a.7z (49D5059B) (Installed)
++ 116 - Skyrim_Coin_Replacer-8611-1-7.zip (C6730257) (Installed)
++ 117 - Septim_HD_1_point_0-3018-1-0.zip (55167A76) (Installed)
++ 118 - nirnroot_as_intended_1_8-4528-1-8.rar (9BD9E8BF) (Installed)
++ 119 - Not Really HD Claws - 1024 Version.7z (076EB9A1) (Installed)
++ 120 - HD_Keys_With_Normal_Maps-2875-1.7z (70742CA4) (Installed)
121 - ==Interior Clutter==
++ 122 - Grab_Moveable_Statics_-_English-3562.7z (6F49FCA9) (Installed)
++ 123 - HD_Misc_v1-3595-1-0.zip (392A4D6A) (Installed)
++ 124 - Burial_urn_retexture_1024-4100-1-0.zip (0205DDFA) (Installed)
++ 125 - HD_Baskets_Fixed-2782-1-1.7z (370FDDF8) (Installed)
++ 126 - HD_Linens-2979-1-0.zip (3C22D822) (Installed)
++ 127 - Not Really HD Banners.7z (3187DFDE) (Installed)
++ 128 - ImprovedSpiderWebs_High_v1_3-2532-1-3.7z (2246E899) (Installed)
++ 129 - Sweet_Mother_HD-4947-2-0.7z (F0DA5290) (Installed)
++ 130 - Subliminal_Traps-2653-1.7z (7175A922) (Installed)
++ 131 - Deadly_Traps_and_Sickly_Diseases-2905-1-2.rar (519B194F) (Installed)
++ 132 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_-3147-1-0.zip (B0092920) (Installed)
++ 133 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_Murals-3147-1-0.zip (64BDFDC9) (Installed)
++ 134 - Dragon_Smooth-2803-v2.rar (1F26D72F) (Installed)
135 - ==Exterior Clutter==
++ 136 - RealisticSmokeandEmbers_High_v1_4-836.7z (F63B5EA4) (Installed)
++ 137 - HD_Fire_Fx-2692-1-0.rar (3DF67BFD) (Installed)
++ 138 - Lanterns_of_Skyrim_-_Around_Cities_-_1_5-12451-1-5.rar (30C804DF) (Installed)
++ 139 - Lanterns_Of_Skyrim_-_Bridges_x2_-_OnOff_-_1_4-11336-1-4.rar (13C6A858) (Installed)
++ 140 - Real_Effect_Candle-7643-V1-0.rar (A31DA755) (Installed)
++ 141 - candle_naturalbeige-2144-1.zip (AF2B0BFF) (Installed)
++ 142 - Dust_Pile_v2-1838.rar (FEF9CE55) (Installed)
++ 143 - morebloodandgore_full_strength-9229-1-2.zip (C80E389D) (Installed)
++ 144 - Crimson_Tide_-_Dark_Blood_1-5_FULL-12798.rar (FC11E430) (Installed)
++ 145 - Hi-res_Pelts_0_2-3102-0-2.zip (57B61A1B) (Installed)
++ 146 - Hires_Road_Signs_Version_3-436-3-0.rar (1B2A612A) (Installed)
++ 147 - Not Really HD Stone of Barenziahv3-2878-0-9a.7z (1905920C) (Installed)
++ 148 - Replacement_Ivy_1024-1878-1-0.zip (BE7EBB4B) (Installed)
++ 149 - Tattered_Banners_WIP1-4366-0-1.zip (820A7328) (Installed)
++ 150 - Visible_Windows_High_v1_2-6971-1-2.7z (A9B51533) (Installed)
151 - ==Furniture==
++ 152 - Alchemy_and_enchanting_benches_retex-2043-1.rar (128F9BCD) (Installed)
++ 153 - 2024x2048_maps-3306-2.7z (B63643E5) (Installed)
++ 154 - Chests_Rich_Dirty_2048-4457.rar (5E672ED2) (Installed)
++ 155 - HD_High_Resolution_Map_-_4X_version-3721-1-0.zip (A02BE226) (Installed)
++ 156 - Enhanced_Noble_Furniture_v1-3__byMike-5265-1-3.7z (C0E32608) (Installed)
++ 157 - HD_BAR_RETEXTURE_IMPROVED_NORMALMAP-2632.rar (4102306A) (Installed)
++ 158 - HD-Furniture-and-Barrels-238.7z (427A88BA) (Installed)
++ 159 - HDSacks14TypeABig-2836.zip (60FC8D87) (Installed)
++ 160 - HDSacks14TypeASmall-2836-1-4.zip (550C85D8) (Installed)
++ 161 - HQ_Banners-3067-2-0-1a.7z (0F07012D) (Installed)
++ 162 - HQ_Grindstone-3506.rar (606A43D9) (Installed)
++ 163 - HQ_Workbench_1_1_2048px-3634.rar (985ECFEE) (Installed)
++ 164 - Smudged_Glasscase-3693.7z (D9158C23) (Installed)
-- 165 - Real_Ice_ALL-IN-ONE_Installer_by_morpheas768-5388-V3.7z (AA7B1096) (Not Installed)
166 - ==Music and Sounds==
++ 167 - Activate_Noise_Removal-210-1-0.zip (8C773CA0) (Installed)
++ 168 - Ambient_Seagulls-1306-1.rar (8E61374F) (Installed)
++ 169 - Catacomb_Ambience_Loop-4636.7z (B021367B) (Installed)
++ 170 - Epic_Enhanced_Skyrim_Soundtrack_v2.5.7z (09C9F118) (Installed)
++ 171 - FerociousSaberCatSounds-3738-1.rar (74AAA299) (Installed)
++ 172 - Immersive_Skyrim_Thunder_V5-1702.7z (32515EB8) (Installed)
++ 173 - Improved_Combat_Sounds_v2_0-5289-2-0.zip (F219CCDC) (Installed)
-- 174 - originals_and_news-6509-1-00.rar (18C02FE1) (Not Installed)
++ 175 - RealisticWeaponsSwings-3698-1.rar (A4D49341) (Installed)
++ 176 - Reduced_Distance_NPC_Greetings-746.7z (69A9D0B9) (Installed)
++ 177 - Smooth_draw_and_Sheathe_sfx-1117-1-0.zip (438A8635) (Installed)
++ 178 - Sounds_of_Skyrim_-_The_Dungeons_Full_1_1-8601.zip (A05D2C91) (Installed)
++ 179 - Sounds_of_Nature_Water_1_1-4226.rar (D135B86F) (Installed)
++ 180 - Sounds_of_Nature_Fire_1_1-4278-1-1.rar (A6B22D58) (Installed)
++ 181 - Sounds_of_Skyrim_-_The_Wilds_1_0_1_Full_Version-10886.zip (28A407BA) (Installed)
++ 182 - TheEpicofArcher-6035.rar (296FD26F) (Installed)
183 - ==Interface==
++ 184 - A_Quality_World_Map_Installer-4929.7z (FDF06CBA) (Installed)
++ 185 - Better_Sorting_v-2-06-2730-2-06.rar (1D888381) (Installed)
++ 186 - Blurry_Screen_Blood-60.rar (8CCD8D96) (Installed)
++ 187 - CategorizedFavoritesMenu_v0_1_14-4862-0-1-14.zip (325436AE) (Installed)
++ 188 - English_House_Map_Markers_by_Smakit-8348.rar (A9EB516A) (Installed)
++ 189 - HQ3DMap_-_Meshes_Hi-Res-4817-2-0.7z (2831E96D) (Installed)
++ 190 - HQ3DMap_-_Normals_Original-4817-2-0.7z (22025535) (Installed)
-- 191 - Immersive_HUD_v_1_4-3222-1-4.rar (35F1EEF2) (Not Installed)
-- 192 - main_menu_randomizer_complete_UPDATED_VERSION-3708.rar (01D0AACD) (Not Installed)
++ 193 - LockpickingUI Retex-anti-leather_version-2845-1-1.rar (B00C12AA) (Installed)
++ 194 - Skyrim_Improved_menu-5729.7z (9AE3386A) (Installed)
++ 195 - Main_Menu_Fog_Remover-3417.7z (B74D2118) (Installed)
++ 196 - Intro_music_replacement_by_Malukah_LOUDER-2101.7z (D390826B) (Installed)
++ 197 - NoAutoAim-3460-1-0.rar (66CF8F6A) (Installed)
++ 198 - Skill_Interface_Retexture_-_Manual_Install-7308.7z (36CB727C) (Installed)
-- 199 - SkyUI_2_2-3863-2-2.7z (BBE80584) (Not Installed)
++ 200 - Time_on_loading_v5-98.zip (BB548BF4) (Installed)
-- 201 - DYNAVISION_Dynamic_Depth_of_Field_v1_5-12525.rar (77D2BB56) (Not Installed)
202 - ==Crafting==
203 - ==Magic & Enchantments==
++ 204 - Candlelight_Toggle_v2-01-11008.7z (1629C803) (Installed)
-- 205 - DSI_High_v1_5_1-2947-1-5-1.7z (708751FA) (Not Installed)
++ 206 - EnchantmentEffectReplacer-Combined-1345.zip (6F6451CB) (Installed)
++ 207 - Warmer_Magic_Lights_v2-4419-2.7z (1E7943E4) (Installed)
216 - ==Minor Combat Tweaks==
++ 217 - Killable_Children_-_BOSS_Compatible-774-2-2.zip (8CD91D92) (Installed)
218 - ==Gameplay Tweaks==
++ 219 - DSP_1_5-11623-1-5.7z (51E92D09) (Installed)
++ 220 - Move_it_-_Less_Wait_Time-4020-1-01.zip (F4BECE63) (Installed)
++ 221 - Realistic_Force-601-1-7.rar (DF165DA5) (Installed)
++ 222 - Skyrims_Unique_Treasures_Non-Lore_Friendly_1dot2-12766-1-2.7z (D10FE05F) (Installed)
223 - ==Companion==
224 - ==Economy==
225 - ==Animations==
++ 226 - 3rd_Person_Bow_Animation_2-389-1.rar (3737A1C9) (Installed)
++ 227 - BetterTurnAnimationOnlyOnePose1-1-8080-1-1.rar (B00B7EFA) (Installed)
++ 228 - bowlegged_jump_fix_11-7416-1-1.7z (94FAF991) (Installed)
++ 229 - Casting_animation_fix_UPDATED-580.rar (13F701AC) (Installed)
++ 230 - Catwalk_-_Normal-5053-1-0.rar (F52F4BD6) (Installed)
++ 231 - Dual Wielding Animations v1.0.zip (A2A444CD) (Installed)
++ 232 - HorseFastDismount-3145-1.rar (372F154D) (Installed)
++ 233 - Third-Person_Spell_Sprinting_Animation_Tweak-404-v1-0.zip (8E712C4E) (Installed)
++ 234 - Two_Handed_animations_redone_-859-1-0-0.7z (375CBEE4) (Installed)
++ 235 - The_Dance_of_Death_2-1-1-10906-2-1-1.zip (117E7706) (Installed)
236 - ==Fixes==
++ 237 - SMIM_v1-18-8655-1-18.7z (B068DE49) (Installed)
++ 238 - SMIM_Update_to_1-20_from_1-19_or_1-18-8655-1-20.7z (738E544D) (Installed)
++ 239 - Leather_Half_Pound-719-ck1-1.rar (1CDF16C4) (Installed)
-- 240 - cache (EC155964) (Not Installed)
-- 241 - downloads (87AD0548) (Not Installed)
-- 242 - Detailed_Cities-8793-v0-20.zip (2E21B394) (Not Installed)
-- 243 - Horse_Armors_v1_5-13348.rar (601224F0) (Not Installed)
-- 244 - Open_Cities_Skyrim-8058-0-35.7z (D359D643) (Not Installed)
-- 245 - Skyrim_Realistic_Overhaul_1_2_Update-5400.7z (81385842) (Not Installed)
246 - ==Last==


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quality over Quantity. Trust me, I know from experience. STEP is a good guide, but I think for more people it is important to choose the mods you must have and discard the mods you'd like to have.
> My current mod list running 99% stable. If you can believe it, it used to be a lot bigger.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Bain Packages:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 000 - ==Landscape Texture Packs==
> ++ 001 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Dungeons-607.7z (B5CE185E) (Installed)
> ++ 002 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Landscape-607.7z (AFEB618D) (Installed)
> ++ 003 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Misc-607.7z (E74ABA44) (Installed)
> ++ 004 - Skyrim_HD_v1_5_LITE_-_Towns-607.7z (33EC8BC6) (Installed)
> ++ 005 - Distant_Detail-12866-1-0.zip (2A79FBE9) (Installed)
> ++ 006 - Enhanced_Distant_Terrain_1-3_HD-1598-1-3.7z (47E8C969) (Installed)
> ++ 007 - HQLODs_-_Meshes_Hi-Res-4834.7z (6A26FB17) (Installed)
> 008 - ==City Retex==
> ++ 009 - Beautiful_Skyrim_HD_Clutter_and_Furniture_V0_8-120-0-8.rar (0FEDE585) (Installed)
> ++ 010 - High_-Res-_Hrothgar_02-3182-0-2.zip (A470450B) (Installed)
> ++ 011 - Better_Riften_10-9577-0-10.rar (2FCCBDAC) (Installed)
> 012 - ==Environment & Water==
> ++ 013 - Hybrids_Hires_Plant_and_Herb_Retexture_v4-1546.zip (5B661D3B) (Installed)
> ++ 014 - WATER_1-2_High_Res-13268-1-2.rar (A36B65AA) (Installed)
> ++ 015 - Pine_Needles_FX-6387-2.zip (68FCB5DF) (Installed)
> ++ 016 - Vurts_Skyrim_Flora_Overhaul_v109a_Hi-Res_version-141-1-0-9a.7z (5E652C7D) (Installed)
> ++ 017 - Snowy_Pine_1024x2048_resolution-141.7z (E1802EF6) (Installed)
> ++ 018 - Lush_Trees_1-3-3385-1-3.7z (EDD6B7C5) (Installed)
> ++ 019 - Lush_Grass_1-4-1-3288.7z (62FACEE4) (Installed)
> ++ 020 - TreesHD_Skyrim_variation_ULTRA_NEW-3812-1-6.rar (2E84DCDD) (Installed)
> ++ 021 - Finer_Dust-2636-1-0.zip (228D02A2) (Installed)
> ++ 022 - Birds_and_Flock-11555-2-3.zip (69CA3577) (Installed)
> ++ 023 - The_Rift_-_Aspen_Leaves_FX_-_Super_Performance-6387.zip (878E7ED1) (Installed)
> ++ 024 - Remove_Ambient_Interior_Fog__Final_Version-9571.rar (624D58B3) (Installed)
> ++ 025 - Revamped_Exterior_Fog-9930-1-0.rar (30D8913F) (Installed)
> ++ 026 - Realistic_Lighting_3_4a_BAIN_WRYEBASH_Installer-7654-3-4a.7z (C921C4BD) (Installed)
> 027 - ==Weather & Sky==
> ++ 028 - Milky_Way_-_Galaxys_8192x4096-3155-1-0.7z (A9BD699B) (Installed)
> ++ 029 - Enhanced_Night_Skyrim_v04_High_Stars-85-0-4.zip (6F459B48) (Installed)
> ++ 030 - Rainfall_FX-6387-2.zip (B73B1C2E) (Installed)
> ++ 031 - Better_Rain_8_-_Final-2992-8-0.zip (D18A5DD0) (Installed)
> ++ 032 - Realistic Rain Ripples v1.2a.7z (A4874383) (Installed)
> ++ 033 - Vibrant_Auroras-6675.7z (A7BE1FAD) (Installed)
> ++ 034 - Sun_and_Clouds_Textures-2616-1-0.7z (6D54CEBE) (Installed)
> ++ 035 - Better_Dynamic_Snow_v2-1-10383-2-1.7z (CE0A0F63) (Installed)
> ++ 036 - Dramatic_Clouds_Ultra-4910-1-3.rar (19240153) (Installed)
> ++ 037 - Real_Lights_-_Cities_1_4a-9066.rar (A1CF8299) (Installed)
> 038 - ==Creatures & Monsters==
> ++ 039 - Monster_Retex_Pack_1-5.7z (5C6EEF61) (Installed)
> ++ 040 - Wrye_Bash_Pack_Med_Res-3621-1-6.7z (6BFE7B23) (Installed)
> ++ 041 - Enhanced_Horse_Skins_03-596-03.zip (AC1549E1) (Installed)
> ++ 042 - Black_Horse_with_White_Socks-596.zip (39E74D2C) (Installed)
> ++ 043 - Softer_Animal_Fur-2084-1-2.zip (AFA0099A) (Installed)
> ++ 044 - Height_Adjusted_Races_with_True_Giants_v3-7587-v3.rar (9B49BEE3) (Installed)
> ++ 045 - Dead_Hare_Retexture_1024-1809-1-1.rar (ADF082E7) (Installed)
> ++ 046 - 83Willows_101BUGs_V4_LowerResolution-4955.7z (5C41E97C) (Installed)
> -- 047 - Deadly_Dragons_Texture_Pack_v3-3829.7z (5E2DA2BA) (Not Installed)
> 048 - ==Character Retex==
> ++ 049 - Better_Beast_Races-2_00-Lite-944-2-0L.7z (F26E2B9F) (Installed)
> ++ 050 - XCE-1_12-2356-1-12.7z (D2FAEEA9) (Installed)
> ++ 051 - UNP_BASE_Main_body_V1dot2-6709-1-2.7z (4C14DA5C) (Installed)
> ++ 052 - UNP_Bouncing_Boobs-10470-1-0.rar (7D95DB4E) (Installed)
> ++ 053 - children_dirt_skin-6172-2.7z (F3417B1A) (Installed)
> ++ 054 - AOF_Believable_Hair_1_3_2_-Female_and_Male--4307-1-3-2.rar (689DFD88) (Installed)
> ++ 055 - Eyebrows Match Hair - Closer Match.zip (6F27C5B2) (Installed)
> ++ 056 - Better_Freckles_V1-4502-1.7z (8D99DF47) (Installed)
> ++ 057 - Better_Females_by_Bella_Version_3-2812-3.zip (41AC4AE5) (Installed)
> ++ 058 - coverkhajiits_male_version-5941-1-0.rar (FB6385BC) (Installed)
> ++ 059 - coverkhajiits_female_version-5941-1-0.rar (8E9A2FD3) (Installed)
> ++ 060 - Khajiit_Eyeglow-4779-1.7z (49DA36A0) (Installed)
> 061 - ==Clothing Retex==
> ++ 062 - Improved_NPC_Clothing_1_8_1_1024-2674.rar (02ABABAF) (Installed)
> ++ 063 - Tavern_Clothes_Blue_Long-806-1-0.7z (F3E60AF5) (Installed)
> ++ 064 - Cloaks_of_Skyrim_dot7-12092-0-7.rar (7606228B) (Installed)
> 065 - ==Armor==
> ++ 066 - Complete_HAR-3261-v1-7a.rar (160844F3) (Installed)
> ++ 067 - Psychosteves_DragonPriest_Masks_-_UPDATE-4707-3-0a.zip (07921D03) (Installed)
> ++ 068 - TheEyeOfTheGuard_v1_0-4120-1-0.rar (037EAEFA) (Installed)
> ++ 069 - Nightingale_Prime_Male_and_Female-1896.zip (E9F3410C) (Installed)
> ++ 070 - Remaked_Hi-Res_Ancient_Nord_Armor-5205-1-0.7z (EEB21ACC) (Installed)
> ++ 071 - Razor_Scales_Armor_and_Cannibal_Lord-1907-1-0.zip (16D030C6) (Installed)
> ++ 072 - Daedric_Reborn_v_1_1b-3006-1-1.rar (33B986D2) (Installed)
> ++ 073 - Deadly Serious Shrouded Armor.rar (77CE4B8A) (Installed)
> ++ 074 - Triss_v1_4-5135-1-4.rar (98F86B84) (Installed)
> ++ 075 - HD_ReflectionsForArmor-1197-1-0.7z (A1A74A54) (Installed)
> ++ 076 - -_Ebony_Redone_V2_--2544-2-0.zip (E0F3E97A) (Installed)
> ++ 077 - Mystic_Elven_-_Standalone-5600-1-5-5.zip (31F05E73) (Installed)
> ++ 078 - 2_Yuril_Rings_Gold_Circle_HQ-7034-V1.rar (1B5CC5EB) (Installed)
> ++ 079 - Perfect_Legionnaire_3-0_-_Blue_cloth_version-6085-3-0.rar (4CE7C6C7) (Installed)
> ++ 080 - AEterna_Circlets_v2_0-1994.rar (563E7193) (Installed)
> ++ 081 - Armor_And_Other_Rigfixes_V2_1_1-2903-2-1-1.7z (D1E1FCD9) (Installed)
> 082 - ==Weapons==
> ++ 083 - JaySuS_Swords_V13C-1002-13C.rar (D5F9B947) (Installed)
> ++ 084 - Weapon_Retexture_Project-1754-1.7z (4252F292) (Installed)
> ++ 085 - WeaponsOfTheThirdEraFixed-12892-1-3b.7z (00854D61) (Installed)
> ++ 086 - Real_Glass_Weapons_v_2-0-9892-2-0.rar (8933C780) (Installed)
> ++ 087 - HQ_Shields-225-1.7z (88CA953A) (Installed)
> ++ 088 - A higher quality of shields.7z (6EE6ECE0) (Installed)
> ++ 089 - ShieldsOfYsgramor-2121.7z (62A5CBED) (Installed)
> ++ 090 - Staff_of_Magnus_Improved-4679-1-0.7z (298FFCB1) (Installed)
> 091 - ==Houses & Farmhouses==
> ++ 092 - HQ_Towns_and_Villages_V1_2-3467-V1-2.rar (ADFD5D19) (Installed)
> ++ 093 - Sexy_Villages_and_Towns-7583-2-0.zip (997609E8) (Installed)
> ++ 094 - Better_Villages_-_without_smoke_and_dust-10411.rar (C7905DF0) (Installed)
> ++ 095 - Pinewood_v_1_9-12851-1-9.rar (DDEF2D9F) (Installed)
> 096 - ==Equippable Item Retex==
> ++ 097 - HQ_FOOD-INGREDIENTS_1-6_CUMULATIVE_-1192-1-6.7z (DC58B157) (Installed)
> ++ 098 - High_Resolution_Books_-_Objects_v1_5-1628.zip (DEDFBDA6) (Installed)
> ++ 099 - Realistic_Paper_MAIN-937-0-21.rar (8419AAA1) (Installed)
> ++ 100 - Improved_Torches_Textures_v2-534.rar (E64A8DFB) (Installed)
> ++ 101 - SLOD_Wine_Cellar_Full_Pack-4260.rar (00D5DD67) (Installed)
> ++ 102 - Ceramic_Style_Poisons-2029-3-0.rar (F12CC516) (Installed)
> ++ 103 - Ceramic_Style_Potions-2029-3-0.rar (E92A3C49) (Installed)
> ++ 104 - Higher-Poly_Skyrim-2054.zip (D8F0854C) (Installed)
> ++ 105 - Proper_Length_Arrows_V1_1_1-5164-1-1-1.7z (2B359412) (Installed)
> ++ 106 - Not Really HD Mask of Clavicus Vile - Wrecked.zip (59F16CF4) (Installed)
> ++ 107 - Not Really HD Rings.7z (1C4ADFD1) (Installed)
> 108 - ==Carryable Item Retex==
> ++ 109 - soul_gems_V2-3510-2.rar (75BF07D8) (Installed)
> ++ 110 - DragonBoneWeight_Tenth-798-ck1-1.rar (56AF6895) (Installed)
> ++ 111 - Chopper_AXE_-_HD_v_0_3-2127-0-3.rar (61AA22CE) (Installed)
> ++ 112 - Skyrim - Ingot texture pack v2.7z (C7F13EFA) (Installed)
> ++ 113 - Makers_Mark_Ingots_-_by_mikeomni-3524-1-0.zip (F1229AA8) (Installed)
> ++ 114 - Super_Realistic_Ore_Textures-3794-1.zip (21577EB6) (Installed)
> ++ 115 - Leather_Strips-2877-0-9a.7z (49D5059B) (Installed)
> ++ 116 - Skyrim_Coin_Replacer-8611-1-7.zip (C6730257) (Installed)
> ++ 117 - Septim_HD_1_point_0-3018-1-0.zip (55167A76) (Installed)
> ++ 118 - nirnroot_as_intended_1_8-4528-1-8.rar (9BD9E8BF) (Installed)
> ++ 119 - Not Really HD Claws - 1024 Version.7z (076EB9A1) (Installed)
> ++ 120 - HD_Keys_With_Normal_Maps-2875-1.7z (70742CA4) (Installed)
> 121 - ==Interior Clutter==
> ++ 122 - Grab_Moveable_Statics_-_English-3562.7z (6F49FCA9) (Installed)
> ++ 123 - HD_Misc_v1-3595-1-0.zip (392A4D6A) (Installed)
> ++ 124 - Burial_urn_retexture_1024-4100-1-0.zip (0205DDFA) (Installed)
> ++ 125 - HD_Baskets_Fixed-2782-1-1.7z (370FDDF8) (Installed)
> ++ 126 - HD_Linens-2979-1-0.zip (3C22D822) (Installed)
> ++ 127 - Not Really HD Banners.7z (3187DFDE) (Installed)
> ++ 128 - ImprovedSpiderWebs_High_v1_3-2532-1-3.7z (2246E899) (Installed)
> ++ 129 - Sweet_Mother_HD-4947-2-0.7z (F0DA5290) (Installed)
> ++ 130 - Subliminal_Traps-2653-1.7z (7175A922) (Installed)
> ++ 131 - Deadly_Traps_and_Sickly_Diseases-2905-1-2.rar (519B194F) (Installed)
> ++ 132 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_-3147-1-0.zip (B0092920) (Installed)
> ++ 133 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_Murals-3147-1-0.zip (64BDFDC9) (Installed)
> ++ 134 - Dragon_Smooth-2803-v2.rar (1F26D72F) (Installed)
> 135 - ==Exterior Clutter==
> ++ 136 - RealisticSmokeandEmbers_High_v1_4-836.7z (F63B5EA4) (Installed)
> ++ 137 - HD_Fire_Fx-2692-1-0.rar (3DF67BFD) (Installed)
> ++ 138 - Lanterns_of_Skyrim_-_Around_Cities_-_1_5-12451-1-5.rar (30C804DF) (Installed)
> ++ 139 - Lanterns_Of_Skyrim_-_Bridges_x2_-_OnOff_-_1_4-11336-1-4.rar (13C6A858) (Installed)
> ++ 140 - Real_Effect_Candle-7643-V1-0.rar (A31DA755) (Installed)
> ++ 141 - candle_naturalbeige-2144-1.zip (AF2B0BFF) (Installed)
> ++ 142 - Dust_Pile_v2-1838.rar (FEF9CE55) (Installed)
> ++ 143 - morebloodandgore_full_strength-9229-1-2.zip (C80E389D) (Installed)
> ++ 144 - Crimson_Tide_-_Dark_Blood_1-5_FULL-12798.rar (FC11E430) (Installed)
> ++ 145 - Hi-res_Pelts_0_2-3102-0-2.zip (57B61A1B) (Installed)
> ++ 146 - Hires_Road_Signs_Version_3-436-3-0.rar (1B2A612A) (Installed)
> ++ 147 - Not Really HD Stone of Barenziahv3-2878-0-9a.7z (1905920C) (Installed)
> ++ 148 - Replacement_Ivy_1024-1878-1-0.zip (BE7EBB4B) (Installed)
> ++ 149 - Tattered_Banners_WIP1-4366-0-1.zip (820A7328) (Installed)
> ++ 150 - Visible_Windows_High_v1_2-6971-1-2.7z (A9B51533) (Installed)
> 151 - ==Furniture==
> ++ 152 - Alchemy_and_enchanting_benches_retex-2043-1.rar (128F9BCD) (Installed)
> ++ 153 - 2024x2048_maps-3306-2.7z (B63643E5) (Installed)
> ++ 154 - Chests_Rich_Dirty_2048-4457.rar (5E672ED2) (Installed)
> ++ 155 - HD_High_Resolution_Map_-_4X_version-3721-1-0.zip (A02BE226) (Installed)
> ++ 156 - Enhanced_Noble_Furniture_v1-3__byMike-5265-1-3.7z (C0E32608) (Installed)
> ++ 157 - HD_BAR_RETEXTURE_IMPROVED_NORMALMAP-2632.rar (4102306A) (Installed)
> ++ 158 - HD-Furniture-and-Barrels-238.7z (427A88BA) (Installed)
> ++ 159 - HDSacks14TypeABig-2836.zip (60FC8D87) (Installed)
> ++ 160 - HDSacks14TypeASmall-2836-1-4.zip (550C85D8) (Installed)
> ++ 161 - HQ_Banners-3067-2-0-1a.7z (0F07012D) (Installed)
> ++ 162 - HQ_Grindstone-3506.rar (606A43D9) (Installed)
> ++ 163 - HQ_Workbench_1_1_2048px-3634.rar (985ECFEE) (Installed)
> ++ 164 - Smudged_Glasscase-3693.7z (D9158C23) (Installed)
> -- 165 - Real_Ice_ALL-IN-ONE_Installer_by_morpheas768-5388-V3.7z (AA7B1096) (Not Installed)
> 166 - ==Music and Sounds==
> ++ 167 - Activate_Noise_Removal-210-1-0.zip (8C773CA0) (Installed)
> ++ 168 - Ambient_Seagulls-1306-1.rar (8E61374F) (Installed)
> ++ 169 - Catacomb_Ambience_Loop-4636.7z (B021367B) (Installed)
> ++ 170 - Epic_Enhanced_Skyrim_Soundtrack_v2.5.7z (09C9F118) (Installed)
> ++ 171 - FerociousSaberCatSounds-3738-1.rar (74AAA299) (Installed)
> ++ 172 - Immersive_Skyrim_Thunder_V5-1702.7z (32515EB8) (Installed)
> ++ 173 - Improved_Combat_Sounds_v2_0-5289-2-0.zip (F219CCDC) (Installed)
> -- 174 - originals_and_news-6509-1-00.rar (18C02FE1) (Not Installed)
> ++ 175 - RealisticWeaponsSwings-3698-1.rar (A4D49341) (Installed)
> ++ 176 - Reduced_Distance_NPC_Greetings-746.7z (69A9D0B9) (Installed)
> ++ 177 - Smooth_draw_and_Sheathe_sfx-1117-1-0.zip (438A8635) (Installed)
> ++ 178 - Sounds_of_Skyrim_-_The_Dungeons_Full_1_1-8601.zip (A05D2C91) (Installed)
> ++ 179 - Sounds_of_Nature_Water_1_1-4226.rar (D135B86F) (Installed)
> ++ 180 - Sounds_of_Nature_Fire_1_1-4278-1-1.rar (A6B22D58) (Installed)
> ++ 181 - Sounds_of_Skyrim_-_The_Wilds_1_0_1_Full_Version-10886.zip (28A407BA) (Installed)
> ++ 182 - TheEpicofArcher-6035.rar (296FD26F) (Installed)
> 183 - ==Interface==
> ++ 184 - A_Quality_World_Map_Installer-4929.7z (FDF06CBA) (Installed)
> ++ 185 - Better_Sorting_v-2-06-2730-2-06.rar (1D888381) (Installed)
> ++ 186 - Blurry_Screen_Blood-60.rar (8CCD8D96) (Installed)
> ++ 187 - CategorizedFavoritesMenu_v0_1_14-4862-0-1-14.zip (325436AE) (Installed)
> ++ 188 - English_House_Map_Markers_by_Smakit-8348.rar (A9EB516A) (Installed)
> ++ 189 - HQ3DMap_-_Meshes_Hi-Res-4817-2-0.7z (2831E96D) (Installed)
> ++ 190 - HQ3DMap_-_Normals_Original-4817-2-0.7z (22025535) (Installed)
> -- 191 - Immersive_HUD_v_1_4-3222-1-4.rar (35F1EEF2) (Not Installed)
> -- 192 - main_menu_randomizer_complete_UPDATED_VERSION-3708.rar (01D0AACD) (Not Installed)
> ++ 193 - LockpickingUI Retex-anti-leather_version-2845-1-1.rar (B00C12AA) (Installed)
> ++ 194 - Skyrim_Improved_menu-5729.7z (9AE3386A) (Installed)
> ++ 195 - Main_Menu_Fog_Remover-3417.7z (B74D2118) (Installed)
> ++ 196 - Intro_music_replacement_by_Malukah_LOUDER-2101.7z (D390826B) (Installed)
> ++ 197 - NoAutoAim-3460-1-0.rar (66CF8F6A) (Installed)
> ++ 198 - Skill_Interface_Retexture_-_Manual_Install-7308.7z (36CB727C) (Installed)
> -- 199 - SkyUI_2_2-3863-2-2.7z (BBE80584) (Not Installed)
> ++ 200 - Time_on_loading_v5-98.zip (BB548BF4) (Installed)
> -- 201 - DYNAVISION_Dynamic_Depth_of_Field_v1_5-12525.rar (77D2BB56) (Not Installed)
> 202 - ==Crafting==
> 203 - ==Magic & Enchantments==
> ++ 204 - Candlelight_Toggle_v2-01-11008.7z (1629C803) (Installed)
> -- 205 - DSI_High_v1_5_1-2947-1-5-1.7z (708751FA) (Not Installed)
> ++ 206 - EnchantmentEffectReplacer-Combined-1345.zip (6F6451CB) (Installed)
> ++ 207 - Warmer_Magic_Lights_v2-4419-2.7z (1E7943E4) (Installed)
> 216 - ==Minor Combat Tweaks==
> ++ 217 - Killable_Children_-_BOSS_Compatible-774-2-2.zip (8CD91D92) (Installed)
> 218 - ==Gameplay Tweaks==
> ++ 219 - DSP_1_5-11623-1-5.7z (51E92D09) (Installed)
> ++ 220 - Move_it_-_Less_Wait_Time-4020-1-01.zip (F4BECE63) (Installed)
> ++ 221 - Realistic_Force-601-1-7.rar (DF165DA5) (Installed)
> ++ 222 - Skyrims_Unique_Treasures_Non-Lore_Friendly_1dot2-12766-1-2.7z (D10FE05F) (Installed)
> 223 - ==Companion==
> 224 - ==Economy==
> 225 - ==Animations==
> ++ 226 - 3rd_Person_Bow_Animation_2-389-1.rar (3737A1C9) (Installed)
> ++ 227 - BetterTurnAnimationOnlyOnePose1-1-8080-1-1.rar (B00B7EFA) (Installed)
> ++ 228 - bowlegged_jump_fix_11-7416-1-1.7z (94FAF991) (Installed)
> ++ 229 - Casting_animation_fix_UPDATED-580.rar (13F701AC) (Installed)
> ++ 230 - Catwalk_-_Normal-5053-1-0.rar (F52F4BD6) (Installed)
> ++ 231 - Dual Wielding Animations v1.0.zip (A2A444CD) (Installed)
> ++ 232 - HorseFastDismount-3145-1.rar (372F154D) (Installed)
> ++ 233 - Third-Person_Spell_Sprinting_Animation_Tweak-404-v1-0.zip (8E712C4E) (Installed)
> ++ 234 - Two_Handed_animations_redone_-859-1-0-0.7z (375CBEE4) (Installed)
> ++ 235 - The_Dance_of_Death_2-1-1-10906-2-1-1.zip (117E7706) (Installed)
> 236 - ==Fixes==
> ++ 237 - SMIM_v1-18-8655-1-18.7z (B068DE49) (Installed)
> ++ 238 - SMIM_Update_to_1-20_from_1-19_or_1-18-8655-1-20.7z (738E544D) (Installed)
> ++ 239 - Leather_Half_Pound-719-ck1-1.rar (1CDF16C4) (Installed)
> -- 240 - cache (EC155964) (Not Installed)
> -- 241 - downloads (87AD0548) (Not Installed)
> -- 242 - Detailed_Cities-8793-v0-20.zip (2E21B394) (Not Installed)
> -- 243 - Horse_Armors_v1_5-13348.rar (601224F0) (Not Installed)
> -- 244 - Open_Cities_Skyrim-8058-0-35.7z (D359D643) (Not Installed)
> -- 245 - Skyrim_Realistic_Overhaul_1_2_Update-5400.7z (81385842) (Not Installed)
> 246 - ==Last==


Where do you get your mods? i have given up using the Steam mod download thing coz it just SUCKS.
Im more into Gamepay changes/additions then getting ones to make the game look nicer


----------



## grishkathefool

Skyrim Nexus, bro.


----------



## subassy

Last night I decided to backup my installation folder of Skyrim along with the saves and then restore a way earlier version of vanilla skyrim so I could start over and install STEP and/or use Steam for adding/removing mods...but it sounds like steam for mods may not be worth it. I started over so I wouldn't risk corrupting my super-high-level character saves. And so I could start over with the texture mods/ini optimization.

I don't know how soon I'll start playing again, i would like to put more of a commitment into creating a magic side character. Maybe the kind that uses conjured weapons/creatures, very little experience with that kind of character in any RPG so it will likely be challenging...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subassy*
> 
> Last night I decided to backup my installation folder of Skyrim along with the saves and then restore a way earlier version of vanilla skyrim so I could start over and install STEP and/or use Steam for adding/removing mods...but it sounds like steam for mods may not be worth it. I started over so I wouldn't risk corrupting my super-high-level character saves. And so I could start over with the texture mods/ini optimization.
> I don't know how soon I'll start playing again, i would like to put more of a commitment into creating a magic side character. Maybe the kind that uses conjured weapons/creatures, very little experience with that kind of character in any RPG so it will likely be challenging...


Its not, its a total pile of crap couldnt even download a file that was less then 1MB, seems VERY random what fielss it will and wont download. It downloaded 5 mods perfectly then then refused to download any others for no reaon at all and according to the steam forums i am not the only that had this trouble, i wont be touching it anymore becuase the thing it SO useless.


----------



## grishkathefool

I limited my SW downloads to a few things that I couldn't find at Nexus. For me, it was more that I didn't want to wait each time I launch for them to Update or not.


----------



## fashric

If you are just starting out modding Skyrim i would highly recommend using Mod Organizer to do your mod installing http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1334 Its absolutely fantastic compared to other mod managers I have used gives so much control and never puts anything in your install folder so if something goes wrong you will never need to reinstall your game. Takes a bit of learning but nowhere near as much as Wrye bash.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> If you are just starting out modding Skyrim i would highly recommend using Mod Organizer to do your mod installing http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=1334 Its absolutely fantastic compared to other mod managers I have used gives so much control and never puts anything in your install folder so if something goes wrong you will never need to reinstall your game. Takes a bit of learning but nowhere near as much as Wrye bash.


That looks very useful. Anyone know of a mod/plugin that will separate your mods per saved game?

So if I have mods that conflict between characters and want to only load certain ones per saved game, it automatically does it? Rather than deselecting the conflicting mods per each character.


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't understand when a mod would conflict from one save to another? I like the concept of the Mod Manager and wish I had heard of it before I loaded up so heavily, though.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That looks very useful. Anyone know of a mod/plugin that will separate your mods per saved game?
> So if I have mods that conflict between characters and want to only load certain ones per saved game, it automatically does it? Rather than deselecting the conflicting mods per each character.


I'm not sure about automatically, but Wrye Bash lists the mods active in a save game in one of its tabs. It'll list which ones are active in your load order and you can activate and deactivate them from that window as well.



But as Fashric said, it is tad bit more complicated to use than Mod Organizer. Bigger learning curve too. But if you take the time to learn how to use Wrye Bash properly, it can do what MO does and even more. It was the staple for anyone who did FCOM back in Oblivion. You couldn't do a Oblivion install like that without it. I recommend both MO and WB over NMM any day. And anything beats Steam Workshop.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I don't understand when a mod would conflict from one save to another? I like the concept of the Mod Manager and wish I had heard of it before I loaded up so heavily, though.


When you download a mod and use it, then later disable it. If you didn't do a fail-proof method of purging out the cell buffer and deleting all mod dependencies, then that mod's old data will still stay in your save game and potentially induce problems later down the road when you install a new mod that acts with the same data as the old mod. That's why there is a lot of care to be taken with mods and load order. Save games are a true beast, and unfortunately there isn't much we can do to edit them other than alter their load orders and clean out its .ESP masters file. If you don't know what I mean, then forget I said anything


----------



## grishkathefool

Ah...
That would explain the Game relies on data that is no longer present... message.

I foresee problems in my future.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That looks very useful. Anyone know of a mod/plugin that will separate your mods per saved game?
> So if I have mods that conflict between characters and want to only load certain ones per saved game, it automatically does it? Rather than deselecting the conflicting mods per each character.


Mod organizer can do that. You can set up different profiles within the program and it will only activate the mods you choose for that profile. It really is a fantastic bit of software. The only downside I've noticed with it is it isn't able to use fomods yet but that's not really a big deal for me.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Mod organizer can do that. You can set up different profiles within the program and it will only activate the mods you choose for that profile. It really is a fantastic bit of software. The only downside I've noticed with it is it isn't able to use fomods yet but that's not really a big deal for me.


Didn't know it could do that now. I'll have to read into some more and see if it's worth switching from Wrye Bash for me. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That looks very useful. Anyone know of a mod/plugin that will separate your mods per saved game?
> So if I have mods that conflict between characters and want to only load certain ones per saved game, it automatically does it? Rather than deselecting the conflicting mods per each character.
> 
> 
> 
> Mod organizer can do that. You can set up different profiles within the program and it will only activate the mods you choose for that profile. It really is a fantastic bit of software. The only downside I've noticed with it is it isn't able to use fomods yet but that's not really a big deal for me.
Click to expand...

Excellent, that was what I was talking about. I currently have some unarmed combat mods that conflict with general gameplay, (overwrites perk trees) so if I could manage the mods so they only loaded per character profile that would make it nice and easy.

I don't know if this thread has any stickies on the OP, but the one you linked might be worth adding to the OP, along with the better inventory and maybe a few other "must-haves".


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't think the OP Author still comments here...

I vote we get an admin to message him and further nominate modinn to take over the OP....


----------



## amang




----------



## pepejovi

http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/rkbd4/to_all_of_you_pc_players_who_are_looking_for_mods/

^ Found that mod list, but I'm pretty sure my rig won't run all of those at a reasonable resolution. What do you think? Would a 560Ti run those?

And i mean all, or at least most of them at the same time.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/rkbd4/to_all_of_you_pc_players_who_are_looking_for_mods/
> ^ Found that mod list, but I'm pretty sure my rig won't run all of those at a reasonable resolution. What do you think? Would a 560Ti run those?
> And i mean all, or at least most of them at the same time.


I think TV ENB does something similar to the pictures. FXAA post injector is a good ENB for me and it doesn't take your fps as much.


----------



## Hebrew

Would a 2048MB DDR5 nVIDIA GT 650M w/ Optimus be able to run Skyrim on ULTRA detail fairly well? This is the laptop running it: (Or at least run it smoothly on a 24" monitor with high details and some graphic mods)

http://www.xoticpc.com/msi-ge60-0n006us-preorder-p-4334.html


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hebrew*
> 
> Would a 2048MB DDR5 nVIDIA GT 650M w/ Optimus be able to run Skyrim on ULTRA detail fairly well? This is the laptop running it: (Or at least run it smoothly on a 24" monitor with high details and some graphic mods)
> http://www.xoticpc.com/msi-ge60-0n006us-preorder-p-4334.html


Have you tried that Virtu software thats suppose to use the power of the cpu along with the gpu on a notebook to play Skyrim better?


----------



## Krusher33

Dawnguard.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone know of any in-game damage calculators? It would be awesome if someone created a dummy that when hit showed how much damage it took. If I had the CK I would probably look into myself, as it might not be to difficult to do.

I don't think the standard skyrim formula is going to apply exactly to what I want to test, since I have some mods that have their own perks which calculate damage differently.

Hmm even a mod that showed the HP hit and loss (on yourself) like a little number pop up, would work well enough.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Hey guys what would a 1090T + GTX 570 sli 1280MB frame rate be? I am only getting 30-45 outside and 50-60 inside. I have a ton of mods too. I might have to start fresh and only use the ones I really like. It is just so hard with so many good mods out there! I want them alll!!


----------



## Krusher33

I would adjust AA down first before trying the fresh. But yeah I agree... I think that's low fps.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Hey guys what would a 1090T + GTX 570 sli 1280MB frame rate be? I am only getting 30-45 outside and 50-60 inside. I have a ton of mods too. I might have to start fresh and only use the ones I really like. It is just so hard with so many good mods out there! I want them alll!!


Can you run a program like Afterburner or GPUz and tell us what your average VRAM is like when you are outside? It sounds like you are hitting the VRAM wall if you have a ton of mods. If this is the case, first thing to do is turn down the AA quality as Krusher33 said from 8x if you haven't already done so. Next is to decrease your shadow settings from Ultra to High. Going from 4096x2048 to 2048x1024 maps will not only decrease your VRAM usage, but also decrease the burden on your CPU doing the ray tracing and lighten up the bottleneck. Best performance shadow settings are *here*.

And last but not least if all else fails, run a program like Texture Optimizer to either cut down your Texture folder's size or optimize it. OR you can download the lite versions of your texture mods instead.

PM me if you need specifics on any of this. I'm running 250 mods right now and I'm not hitting a VRAM wall. You just need to optimize your usage of VRAM a little bit and we'll get you going good with that sweet 570 SLI setup


----------



## Faster_is_better

Found a cool mod but it seems to low res for me. I'm going to just resize the textures 4x larger and sharpen a bit to see if that makes them any better. (Will it?)

It practically crashes PS when I resave them though lol.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Can you run a program like Afterburner or GPUz and tell us what your average VRAM is like when you are outside? It sounds like you are hitting the VRAM wall if you have a ton of mods. If this is the case, first thing to do is turn down the AA quality as Krusher33 said from 8x if you haven't already done so. Next is to decrease your shadow settings from Ultra to High. Going from 4096x2048 to 2048x1024 maps will not only decrease your VRAM usage, but also decrease the burden on your CPU doing the ray tracing and lighten up the bottleneck. Best performance shadow settings are *here*.
> And last but not least if all else fails, run a program like Texture Optimizer to either cut down your Texture folder's size or optimize it. OR you can download the lite versions of your texture mods instead.
> PM me if you need specifics on any of this. I'm running 250 mods right now and I'm not hitting a VRAM wall. You just need to optimize your usage of VRAM a little bit and we'll get you going good with that sweet 570 SLI setup


Thanks guys you guys are great! I love OCN!







yea it was odd for me cause I spent so much money on sli and I got the same frame rate if not a tat bit better. It's a punch to my excitement. I turned off patch 1.5 grass shadows and it stopped the lag spikes for me so I guess its all about optimization like you said =)

As for my vram I cant think off the top of my head but i will check and report back. Does skyrim take full use of SLI or is the game more CPU oriented?

Edit: ok so i just played for a bit and yea Vram wall. I will try the shadows and see from there. Texture, water, better smoke/fire is next.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Thanks guys you guys are great! I love OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea it was odd for me cause I spent so much money on sli and I got the same frame rate if not a tat bit better. It's a punch to my excitement. I turned off patch 1.5 grass shadows and it stopped the lag spikes for me so I guess its all about optimization like you said =)
> As for my vram I cant think off the top of my head but i will check and report back. Does skyrim take full use of SLI or is the game more CPU oriented?
> Edit: ok so i just played for a bit and yea Vram wall. I will try the shadows and see from there. Texture, water, better smoke/fire is next.


Skyrim can take full use of SLI if you give the 2 cores that the game runs on enough chance to feed it that much info.

Skyrim is very much a CPU dependent game, but for the wrong reasons. It is optimized to use only 2 cores thanks to Gamebyro (*cough*), I mean Creation Engine







And the things that eat up CPU time more than anything are: 8x MSAA, Ultra Shadows (as noted before, ray tracing with all these dynamic shadows), volumetric fog, and water reflections (objects, trees, and actors). Also draw distance and AI factor into this as well, but are not as hard hitting as the variables mentioned above.

Shadows and AA are the two biggest offenders of having VRAM munchies. I use 2x MSAA and FXAA personally and I think the IQ looks acceptable enough to me. If you've been downloading 4096x4096 armors and 2048x2048 landscape packs like full versions of Skyrim HD or Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, then yeah textures are going to be a nasty eater as well. But I prefer to keep textures over shadows and AA, especially since you can tweak shadows and variable amount of AA.

Good news though that AlexanderBlade is developing a new version of SkyBoost for 1.5.26. No ETA but hopefully it helps out the CPU bottleneck even more


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Skyrim can take full use of SLI if you give the 2 cores that the game runs on enough chance to feed it that much info.
> Skyrim is very much a CPU dependent game, but for the wrong reasons. It is optimized to use only 2 cores thanks to Gamebyro (*cough*), I mean Creation Engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the things that eat up CPU time more than anything are: 8x MSAA, Ultra Shadows (as noted before, ray tracing with all these dynamic shadows), volumetric fog, and water reflections (objects, trees, and actors). Also draw distance and AI factor into this as well, but are not as hard hitting as the variables mentioned above.
> Shadows and AA are the two biggest offenders of having VRAM munchies. I use 2x MSAA and FXAA personally and I think the IQ looks acceptable enough to me. If you've been downloading 4096x4096 armors and 2048x2048 landscape packs like full versions of Skyrim HD or Skyrim Realistic Overhaul, then yeah textures are going to be a nasty eater as well. But I prefer to keep textures over shadows and AA, especially since you can tweak shadows and variable amount of AA.
> Good news though that AlexanderBlade is developing a new version of SkyBoost for 1.5.26. No ETA but hopefully it helps out the CPU bottleneck even more


Yea skyboost was amazing. I can't wait for the new one to come out. It really helped before.

So I lowered my shadows to medium and use the medium guide from the link you provided. I got 5-6 boost from that. I also lowered my Skyrim HD to the lite version as well as the Water redux and realistic embers to medium. Seems to help with the spiking and lagging =) I still have to test for the city's

I keep tweaking till I get it!



This is my current settings i will try. Anything i should change? what about AF? too high?
As a experiment i might to do a separate data folder with no mods and see what happen. Then slowly add the enhancements and see what i really need to work on. If i can have the 4k textures and still run 50-60 frames i will be happy =)

oh wow i feel stupid i just noticed that my oc isnt on xD haha ill report back after i fix my OC


----------



## Krusher33

Elder Scrolls MMO...

I don't know how I feel about it?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Had some wierd issues with Skyrim last night. Unfortunately it's hard to pinpoint the problem as I installed 3770k, motherboard, and WQL 12.4 all together. FPS is smoother but I'm getting random flickers. In the intro dungeon when I looked up in the cave/tunnel areas (after you leave the torture chamber) textures would pop in and out like it was trying to decide which to render: sky or tunnel ceiling. I'm running on default ultra settings and I never had this problem on my phenom II x4 955.

The card is overclocked to 1125/1575 which should be fine. On the previous build I messed around and was playing BF3 default ultra on 1220/1800 with no problems. I'll try to test more tonight with screen shots. If anyone has some advice to offer I'm listening







.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Yea skyboost was amazing. I can't wait for the new one to come out. It really helped before.
> So I lowered my shadows to medium and use the medium guide from the link you provided. I got 5-6 boost from that. I also lowered my Skyrim HD to the lite version as well as the Water redux and realistic embers to medium. Seems to help with the spiking and lagging =) I still have to test for the city's
> I keep tweaking till I get it!
> 
> This is my current settings i will try. Anything i should change? what about AF? too high?
> As a experiment i might to do a separate data folder with no mods and see what happen. Then slowly add the enhancements and see what i really need to work on. If i can have the 4k textures and still run 50-60 frames i will be happy =)
> oh wow i feel stupid i just noticed that my oc isnt on xD haha ill report back after i fix my OC


Are you using a UGrids enhancement like 7 or 9? Just wondering.

Also, AF should be at 16 regardless it doesn't affect CPU performance at all (GPU dependent). If you are using ENB's SSAO, turn off AF in the Skyrim Game Launcher and force AF through ENB. If you try to sharpen textures after ENB has done the SSAO, it is sort of like double-dipping. So you'll get better performance using ENB AF+SSAO.

In ENBSeries.ini

Code:



Code:


[ENGINE]
ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
MaxAnisotropy=16

Let me know how that overclock helps out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Had some wierd issues with Skyrim last night. Unfortunately it's hard to pinpoint the problem as I installed 3770k, motherboard, and WQL 12.4 all together. FPS is smoother but I'm getting random flickers. In the intro dungeon when I looked up in the cave/tunnel areas (after you leave the torture chamber) textures would pop in and out like it was trying to decide which to render: sky or tunnel ceiling. I'm running on default ultra settings and I never had this problem on my phenom II x4 955.
> The card is overclocked to 1125/1575 which should be fine. On the previous build I messed around and was playing BF3 default ultra on 1220/1800 with no problems. I'll try to test more tonight with screen shots. If anyone has some advice to offer I'm listening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sounds to me like your GPU is unstable in your memory overclock. I don't know if you were playing Skyrim at 1220/1800 before, but memory overclocks are stressed to the max in open-world games like MMO's and Skyrim. While your core may be stable, the fact that your card is loading and offloading textures, shadow maps, and Grid data all of the time gives your card a true workout. It will also push your motherboard's IMC chip as well to the max to get textures and data from hard disk to your VRAM/RAM. Given that you have a new motherboard, it could also be your IMC is not being given enough volts to work at the CPU and RAM speed you have.

Just some thoughts. I could be wrong.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Sounds to me like your GPU is unstable in your memory overclock. I don't know if you were playing Skyrim at 1220/1800 before, but memory overclocks are stressed to the max in open-world games like MMO's and Skyrim. While your core may be stable, the fact that your card is loading and offloading textures, shadow maps, and Grid data all of the time gives your card a true workout. It will also push your motherboard's IMC chip as well to the max to get textures and data from hard disk to your VRAM/RAM. Given that you have a new motherboard, it could also be your IMC is not being given enough volts to work at the CPU and RAM speed you have.
> Just some thoughts. I could be wrong.


That makes sense for a game like Skyrim with everything on ultra, I'll turn the memory down to stock, see what happens, and report back. I'm also going to clear out the Steam cloud sync files and downloading a completely new install of it. Forgot I had some random mods installed until I went to create a new character and had a scary vampire kid looking at me.

I read your comment a little closer and I'm running 'normal overclocks' that you are allowed up to in AMD CCC. So it would be 1125/1575 and I ran Skyrim at those settings on the previous amd cpu/7970 and this new 3770k/7970. No issues on the previous build. But I'll see if it happens again at stock clocks when I get home







.


----------



## eugenekrabs

Hey guys, was just wondering if im missing any essential mods?

Currently i have

2k High res map
Quallity world map with roads
HQ Sheilds
Alternate Vampires
Ambient Seagulls
Armor Improvements
Beautiful Skyrim HD Armour and Shields
Beautiful Skyrim HD Weaponary
Better Beast Races V2
Better Gold
Whiterun HQ Texture Pack
Cloaks of Skyrim
Detailed Bodies
Detailed Faces V2
Detailed Lips
Dramatic Clouds
Enhanced Blood Textures
Enhanced Hores Skins
HD Furniture and Barrels
HD Cinematic Fire Effects
Hectrol Spider Webs High Res
High Quallity Eyes
High Res Road Signs
Improved Dragon Textures
Landscape Texture Pack WIP
Lanterns Of Skyrim Around Cities
Lanterns Of Skyrim Bridges
More Snow
Nicer Snowflakes
No More Blocky Faces
not really hd claws
not really hd keys
populated cities
real snow in hd
real sun
realistic lighting
realistic ragdolls and force
realistic smoek and embers
serious hd retexture
silly level of detail potions and poisons
skyrim flora overhaul
skyrim hd textures 2k
skyrim monster mod
skyrim sunglare
static mesh improvement
super realistic ore textures
tobes high res textures
trees lods with shadows
warzones civil unrest
whiterun greenized


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Are you using a UGrids enhancement like 7 or 9? Just wondering.
> Also, AF should be at 16 regardless it doesn't affect CPU performance at all (GPU dependent). If you are using ENB's SSAO, turn off AF in the Skyrim Game Launcher and force AF through ENB. If you try to sharpen textures after ENB has done the SSAO, it is sort of like double-dipping. So you'll get better performance using ENB AF+SSAO.
> In ENBSeries.ini
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [ENGINE]
> ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
> MaxAnisotropy=16


No I have Default UGrids and Cell Buffer is still set at 36. Overclocked help me stay at 60 frames =) still tweaking my OC. My first 570 I think had a good overclock. I had it set at 1.075v 935core 1870shader 2200memory. Stable too. My new addition doesn't like that setting







so far I'm stable using 900 1800 2200 same volts.

I can't use ENB series. It's the biggest hit to my frames. Sexy but god way too hard on my system. I use FXAA injector along with dynamic and imagination mods. Same as ENB without the frame drop.

If you would like I can post my Skyrim prefs and see what could be tweaked. I would love to have what you said as having all the HD textures over shadows and whatnot. Most of the time I don't pay Attention to shadows unless I'm inside or idle and notice that my shadows are all blocky. That is also an issue. Inside my shadows are just horrible and super jaggy edged. Outside it's not as bad. It's acceptable for me.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> Hey guys, was just wondering if im missing any essential mods?
> Currently i have
> 2k High res map
> Quallity world map with roads
> HQ Sheilds
> Alternate Vampires
> Ambient Seagulls
> Armor Improvements
> Beautiful Skyrim HD Armour and Shields
> Beautiful Skyrim HD Weaponary
> Better Beast Races V2
> Better Gold
> Whiterun HQ Texture Pack
> Cloaks of Skyrim
> Detailed Bodies
> Detailed Faces V2
> Detailed Lips
> Dramatic Clouds
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> Enhanced Hores Skins
> HD Furniture and Barrels
> HD Cinematic Fire Effects
> Hectrol Spider Webs High Res
> High Quallity Eyes
> High Res Road Signs
> Improved Dragon Textures
> Landscape Texture Pack WIP
> Lanterns Of Skyrim Around Cities
> Lanterns Of Skyrim Bridges
> More Snow
> Nicer Snowflakes
> No More Blocky Faces
> not really hd claws
> not really hd keys
> populated cities
> real snow in hd
> real sun
> realistic lighting
> realistic ragdolls and force
> realistic smoek and embers
> serious hd retexture
> silly level of detail potions and poisons
> skyrim flora overhaul
> skyrim hd textures 2k
> skyrim monster mod
> skyrim sunglare
> static mesh improvement
> super realistic ore textures
> tobes high res textures
> trees lods with shadows
> warzones civil unrest
> whiterun greenized






jeez you got enough texture overhauls







looks like you got all the bells and whistles. Some mods that I didn't even know about too!


----------



## Krusher33




----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Elder Scrolls MMO...
> I don't know how I feel about it?


I do.
It looks crap!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Elder Scrolls MMO...
> I don't know how I feel about it?
> 
> 
> 
> I do.
> It looks crap!
Click to expand...

Looks like crap.


----------



## medtechgreg

I was excited, but not so much anymore...


----------



## Moosnpet

Okay, I just got Skyrim downloaded to my laptop (which plays World of warcraft just fine on high graphics), but even in medium+ graphics it is laggy, there are blue graphics (sun shafts, sometimes clothes) I've tried to look for the repair thing, but I can't seem to find it. Any suggestions??


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosnpet*
> 
> Okay, I just got Skyrim downloaded to my laptop (which plays World of warcraft just fine on high graphics), but even in medium+ graphics it is laggy, there are blue graphics (sun shafts, sometimes clothes) I've tried to look for the repair thing, but I can't seem to find it. Any suggestions??


Can you list your laptop specs and if you are playing Skyrim with the power cable plugged in?


----------



## AChubbySquirrel

Oblivion is one of the the best games i've ever played. IDK *** you all are talking about.


----------



## AChubbySquirrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosnpet*
> 
> Okay, I just got Skyrim downloaded to my laptop (which plays World of warcraft just fine on high graphics), but even in medium+ graphics it is laggy, there are blue graphics (sun shafts, sometimes clothes) I've tried to look for the repair thing, but I can't seem to find it. Any suggestions??


Well if your laptop is running something like an intel integrated chipset GPU, that could be your problem.


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosnpet*
> 
> Okay, I just got Skyrim downloaded to my laptop (which plays World of warcraft just fine on high graphics), but even in medium+ graphics it is laggy, there are blue graphics (sun shafts, sometimes clothes) I've tried to look for the repair thing, but I can't seem to find it. Any suggestions??


I'd imagine WoW is quite a bit easier to run than Skyrim, considering the release dates on the both of them. Skyrim might not be the best looking game but it's still quite a bit better looking than WoW.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosnpet*
> 
> Okay, I just got Skyrim downloaded to my laptop (which plays World of warcraft just fine on high graphics), but even in medium+ graphics it is laggy, there are blue graphics (sun shafts, sometimes clothes) I've tried to look for the repair thing, but I can't seem to find it. Any suggestions??


You can't compare WoW and Skyrim in terms of performance required, Skyrim has far superior graphics.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*


That video was epic!.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Elder Scrolls MMO...
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it?


I can't see it being very good. Consider that lot's of us use many mods, lot's of which are content oriented.


----------



## pepejovi

I'm considering reinstalling Skyrim, but i have no idea what to do in it.

Any factions i have missed that have quests?

I've done:


Spoiler: Warning: Factions!



Dark brohood
Companions
The main quest line
Thieves guild
Mage's college


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm considering reinstalling Skyrim, but i have no idea what to do in it.
> Any factions i have missed that have quests?
> I've done:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Factions!
> 
> 
> 
> Dark brohood
> Companions
> The main quest line
> Thieves guild
> Mage's college


The Bards college has a few, also the Daedric and Divine quests are some of the best in the game imo.


----------



## Mootsfox

Daedric is certainly worth doing as they have the most.... variety of any quest line.


----------



## pepejovi

Also, what visual mods would you guys suggest now that i have a proper GPU?

Any gameplay mod suggestions are welcome too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Also, what visual mods would you guys suggest now that i have a proper GPU?
> Any gameplay mod suggestions are welcome too.


Spend some time going through this.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=11


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Also, what visual mods would you guys suggest now that i have a proper GPU?
> 
> Any gameplay mod suggestions are welcome too.


If you are referring to the 5770 1GB in your sig, you will find a limit to your texture mods early on. However, as Skewed linked, the S.T.E.P. guide is a great place to start.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Also, what visual mods would you guys suggest now that i have a proper GPU?
> 
> Any gameplay mod suggestions are welcome too.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the 5770 1GB in your sig, you will find a limit to your texture mods early on. However, as Skewed linked, the S.T.E.P. guide is a great place to start.
Click to expand...

Errr... Oops, apparently my edit wasn't saved, lol!

Asus 560Ti 488 Cores DCUII


----------



## fashric

Thats still only 1gb vram which is the main limiting factor when it comes to having better textures.


----------



## pepejovi

1280mb*

But yeah, true enough.

I know i've got a few 2k textures on ATM, too lazy to screenshot my NMM window.


----------



## Droogie

Posted this in the awesome pics thread, but maybe one of you guys can help me. All of a sudden, Breezehome doesn't say Breezehome anymore, lol. Relogging doesn't fix it either.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moosnpet*
> 
> Okay, I just got Skyrim downloaded to my laptop (which plays World of warcraft just fine on high graphics), but even in medium+ graphics it is laggy, there are blue graphics (sun shafts, sometimes clothes) I've tried to look for the repair thing, but I can't seem to find it. Any suggestions??


Is your laptop 32bit!
Because iirc the HD textures don't work so well with a 32bit OS

Un-check these two and give it a try


----------



## dirkpitt45

Quick question, I recently got back into Skyrim and installed a ton of mods. My install is almost 13gb now; soo much stuff.

Anyways outside I only get ~24-30 fps in some areas, then 40+ in others; inside I get 50-60+ usually. I was wondering if the texture optimizer would help with increasing my outdoors fps? I'm hesitant to try it as it seems lots of people have issue with it messing up textures. And I really like all the enhanced textures I've installed. And I wouldn't want to break them as there's so many it'd be a pain to go through and reinstall everything again. The game's still playable, but not quite as smooth as I like. Another 5-10fps would make a world of difference.

I also recently found the blurry crossfire fix (making ccc use the AC:brotherhood profile) so now I'm running it with both 5870s. I expected that to help a bit since I doubled the vram (if it works that way), but it didn't really seem to change much.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkpitt45*
> 
> Quick question, I recently got back into Skyrim and installed a ton of mods. My install is almost 13gb now; soo much stuff.
> Anyways outside I only get ~24-30 fps in some areas, then 40+ in others; inside I get 50-60+ usually. I was wondering if the texture optimizer would help with increasing my outdoors fps? I'm hesitant to try it as it seems lots of people have issue with it messing up textures. And I really like all the enhanced textures I've installed. And I wouldn't want to break them as there's so many it'd be a pain to go through and reinstall everything again. The game's still playable, but not quite as smooth as I like. Another 5-10fps would make a world of difference.
> I also recently found the blurry crossfire fix (making ccc use the AC:brotherhood profile) so now I'm running it with both 5870s. I expected that to help a bit since I doubled the vram (if it works that way), but it didn't really seem to change much.


If you have two 5870's, I would think you should be able to get more than 30fps outside. What CPU are you using and could you post your Skyrim Launcher settings? I'm curious to see what you have set. We can try to work other variables around while we determine what is bottlenecking your game.

Info that would be really helpful:

System specs
Skyrim Launcher settings
Mod list (if possible)

Thanks.


----------



## 125837

It's likely to be your vRAM that is the issue here - with only 1GB you don't have a whole lot of room to move. Unfortunately in CFX it doesn't double the memory - similar to dual GPU cards it can only utilise the lowest amount available (I believe - someone can correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## dirkpitt45

A 2500k @4.5ghz, and 8gb ram.

I think I solved it though. Disabling my second monitor (just an old 19inch, main is 2048x1152 samsung) seems to have fixed it. I now get 50-60fps with the occasional drop down to 30ish. It caused problems for me when the game came out, but either the 1.2 or 1.3 patch fixed them so I didn't think much of it.

Thanks for the reply anyways!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Is editing the config files still required to properly use the Official HD texture pack + other texture packs such as the Flora/Fauna mod so the mods can properly override what they need to ?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirkpitt45*
> 
> Quick question, I recently got back into Skyrim and installed a ton of mods. My install is almost 13gb now; soo much stuff.
> Anyways outside I only get ~24-30 fps in some areas, then 40+ in others; inside I get 50-60+ usually. I was wondering if the texture optimizer would help with increasing my outdoors fps? I'm hesitant to try it as it seems lots of people have issue with it messing up textures. And I really like all the enhanced textures I've installed. And I wouldn't want to break them as there's so many it'd be a pain to go through and reinstall everything again. The game's still playable, but not quite as smooth as I like. Another 5-10fps would make a world of difference.
> I also recently found the blurry crossfire fix (making ccc use the AC:brotherhood profile) so now I'm running it with both 5870s. I expected that to help a bit since I doubled the vram (if it works that way), but it didn't really seem to change much.


CFX/SLI doesn't double your memory. It mirrors it, so you'll have the lowest of what is available.


----------



## zosothepage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zd8n5AGxMdk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is editing the config files still required to properly use the Official HD texture pack + other texture packs such as the Flora/Fauna mod so the mods can properly override what they need to ?


Pretty sure it is. I installed some texture packs recently but didn't notice any changes until I disabled the .esps and edited the skyrim config files.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is the HD tex pack (official one) worth it? I already have some texture packs, maybe a few flora/land ones and all armors redone. I think it might be more of a pain than its worth to install it over what I have.

Actually, if they are ESP, wouldn't my textures go over them? I dumped all my mods into the folders, very few actual ESPs are selected in my launcher.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is the HD tex pack (official one) worth it? I already have some texture packs, maybe a few flora/land ones and all armors redone. I think it might be more of a pain than its worth to install it over what I have.
> Actually, if they are ESP, wouldn't my textures go over them? I dumped all my mods into the folders, very few actual ESPs are selected in my launcher.


It's not hard to edit the files. Takes like maybe 1 minute to do everything. This is from Xenius' Character Enhancement mod page
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=2356

Step-by-step guide on how to get texture replacements working with the official texture pack.

1. Disable the two .esp files HighResTexturePack01.esp and HighResTexturePack02.esp
2. Go to the Documents\My Games\Skyrim folder and open Skyrim.ini
3. Find the [Archive] section in the .ini file
4. Add the following two entries: HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa
5. Your .ini should look like this
6. Now you should be able to use texture replacements as usual


----------



## Faster_is_better

Are they worth it though? Not sure if they will just add a hit to my fps, and not really add any better visuals.


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Are they worth it though? Not sure if they will just add a hit to my fps, and not really add any better visuals.


They don't, but you need to have them properly disabled to override their textures with your added ones.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Pretty sure it is. I installed some texture packs recently but didn't notice any changes until I disabled the .esps and edited the skyrim config files.


Wait, so you're not supposed to re-enable them after you're done editing the configs ? ?

And there's two ini's you need to edit, you post above only mentioned one.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Wait, so you're not supposed to re-enable them after you're done editing the configs ? ?
> And there's two ini's you need to edit, you post above only mentioned one.


Nvm, I did more testing and I saw the Flora/Fauna mod working correctly,

And you can re-enable the bsp's once you do the edit, I was just checking.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I see the Flora/Fauna mod working correctly but I can't see a difference on textures with the official HD text pack from Bethesda enabled or disabled.

I even made a save staring at the same spot with multiple texture spots in view.


----------



## modinn

I think I remember hearing that they fixed the overwriting bug for the DLC in one of the latest patches. Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## cruisx

Hey anyone got any diea to fix this issue? I transfered a save from pc1 to pc2 but it wont show up in skyrim on pc2. Like all the other saves are these but i cannot see the one i transfered over.

I coppied it to MyGames skyrim saves folder where all the other saves are kept, it was a .ESS


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Nvm, I did more testing and I saw the Flora/Fauna mod working correctly,
> And you can re-enable the bsp's once you do the edit, I was just checking.


if you have edited the .ini file and added the highres pack lines in, you dont need to tick those boxes.. if you have. the point of adding them in the .ini is not to disable them, its so the HighRes packs are always the first textures to load regardless of installed mods. then any mods you install are guaranteed to load after them.

which is why you can untick them from the list of data files, since they will automatically load first.


----------



## Maian

I think, though, in a recent update since the DLC came out, that they made loose files (found in your skyrim/data folder) load last. Meaning you don't have to do the work-around anymore to use your choice of textures on top of the official hi-res DLC.


----------



## fashric

Correct, there is no need for the workaround any more since the 1.5 patch i think.


----------



## kiznilian

I just built a new rig and this game was the first thing I purchased. Boy what a pain the in the butt to understand all the layers to get it to the point I see in the screen shots thread. I already re-installed Skyrim and started over.

Trying the S.T.E.P guide. My graphics don't seem as good as I expected.

I have the Official HD Res pack downloaded. I then overwrote with a bunch of user created textures directly in the texture folder. Should I have used NMM instead to install them?

Edited the INI files and unchecked the data files for Hi-res(Now I'm reading i don't have to do the un-checking of the data files?)


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I just built a new rig and this game was the first thing I purchased. Boy what a pain the in the butt to understand all the layers to get it to the point I see in the screen shots thread. I already re-installed Skyrim and started over.
> Trying the S.T.E.P guide. My graphics don't seem as good as I expected.
> I have the Official HD Res pack downloaded. I then overwrote with a bunch of user created textures directly in the texture folder. Should I have used NMM instead to install them?
> Edited the INI files and unchecked the data files for Hi-res(Now I'm reading i don't have to do the un-checking of the data files?)


With the S.T.E.P Guide, my recommendation is to read the entire thing first (or at least, the graphics sections) and then install everything manually except for where it specifically says to use NMM.

I would not be using any kind of texture enhancements with that 9800GTX, wait for your 680 and then install it. You might have issues with vRAM, I only run 1080p and with all the graphics enhancements I sometimes hit ~2.8GB usage


----------



## SirWaWa

is 1.5GB of vram enough for high res texture packs and mods @ 1080p max settings?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> is 1.5GB of vram enough for high res texture packs and mods @ 1080p max settings?


I have a few high res mods on my 1280mb GPU.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I have a few high res mods on my 1280mb GPU.


any performance or aero warning issues?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I have a few high res mods on my 1280mb GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> any performance or aero warning issues?
Click to expand...

I get the one aero warning after i start skyrim, but i just press the "Don't alert anymore" option and it's gone. So far, no lag or anything, constant smooth FPS, not able to monitor it though as Afterburner doesn't work on skyrim for some reason and i don't have fraps installed.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I get the one aero warning after i start skyrim, but i just press the "Don't alert anymore" option and it's gone. So far, no lag or anything, constant smooth FPS, not able to monitor it though as Afterburner doesn't work on skyrim for some reason and i don't have fraps installed.


if u right click on skyrim, go to properties, click the compatibility tab, check off disable desktop composition
it will disable aero and save u some vram at the sametime
when u quit back to the desktop aero will be enabled again


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I get the one aero warning after i start skyrim, but i just press the "Don't alert anymore" option and it's gone. So far, no lag or anything, constant smooth FPS, not able to monitor it though as Afterburner doesn't work on skyrim for some reason and i don't have fraps installed.
> 
> 
> 
> if u right click on skyrim, go to properties, click the compatibility tab, check off disable desktop composition
> it will disable aero and save u some vram at the sametime
> when u quit back to the desktop aero will be enabled again
Click to expand...

In Steam or Common Files in Steam directory?


----------



## Maian

The actual .exe file. Doing it in the Steam client won't allow you to change it, you'll have to _Right-Click > Properties_ on the TESV.exe file in _steam/steamapps/common/skyrim_


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> In Steam or Common Files in Steam directory?


He's referring to the Skyrim.exe file in your ../common/skyrim root folder. Right click on it and click Properties. There you'll get the compatibility tab where you can turn it off.

Edit: Maian beat me to it by 15 seconds.


----------



## SirWaWa

yep that's correct
I do it with metro
been having aero problems ever since I started running two displays but play on a single monitor
this never occurs when I ran a single display


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> The actual .exe file. Doing it in the Steam client won't allow you to change it, you'll have to _Right-Click > Properties_ on the TESV.exe file in _steam/steamapps/common/skyrim_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> In Steam or Common Files in Steam directory?
> 
> 
> 
> He's referring to the Skyrim.exe file in your ../common/skyrim root folder. Right click on it and click Properties. There you'll get the compatibility tab where you can turn it off.
> 
> Edit: Maian beat me to it by 15 seconds.
Click to expand...

Aight, tis' what I thought. Thanks to both of you!

I've only got 512MB VRAM (6750M) but I'm playing at 1080p with the high res texture pack... it's asking for trouble so I need all the help I can get xD


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa*
> 
> yep that's correct
> I do it with metro
> been having aero problems ever since I started running two displays but play on a single monitor
> this never occurs when I ran a single display


I bet that's why I have so many problems with BF3 running full screen, multi monitors. Plus that garbage warning screen pops up says my pc is running slow, click ignore and it just comes back up, OR it disables aero anyway.

512mb Vram is pretty low for this game, I have several texture packs and stuff installed and I was hitting my max of 700~ on the 8800 Ultra, usually it would be between 550 and max or near max usage, that was on a 1920 x 1200 and running mostly medium/high settings. Now with the 560 ti I tried everything maxed out and I was using about 1010mb, or basically max that this card had available too. But I toned down a few things because I didn't gain any fps with all max, and it didn't really look that much better.


----------



## MasterHades

hello guys to look at this mod! may like

A friend of mine who did, he asked if you like the mod, vote for him there in the nexus, as it is currently the file of the month.

hug for all.

*DOWNLOAD HERE:* http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=16374


----------



## Faster_is_better

Skyrim for $40 at Gamestop/Impulse this weekend.

http://www.impulsedriven.com/skyrim?AFFID=eml_i05172012_08&CID=eml_i05172012_08


----------



## kzone75

Mounted combat ftw! Patch 1.6 beta



Probably some mod(s) messing this one up. She just stands there.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Man am I pissed. Don't touch the new 1.6 patch unless you back up EVERYTHING first. Can you even back up the standard load order? It decided to wipe my mod load order. Now that's about 80-100 mods I have to go through one at a time to find the CTD issue. I also have no idea what the load order should be now that they are all mixed up. I was just installing them one at a time from 11/11/11 and things were fine. Now I don't have a clue. If I could collectively punch Bethesda in the nose, I would. Idiots.


----------



## fashric

It is only in beta so you should have backed up anyway before trying it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man am I pissed. Don't touch the new 1.6 patch....


Beta or not, that sucks


----------



## eugenekrabs

Had a gender/race change mid game



What happened to my wife lol?


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> Had a gender/race change mid game
> 
> What happened to my wife lol?


Haha, looks like Nikki Minaj.


----------



## eugenekrabs




----------



## =Tac=

Wasn't paying attention and uninstalled and reinstalled Steam since I switch drives... and lost all my game installs







, so reinstalling Skyrim now and gonna use STEP with it. Looks great but man does it have a lot of steps.


----------



## Thingamajig

You wont see this on the consoles:










It's that Mead, i bet you.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=*
> 
> Wasn't paying attention and uninstalled and reinstalled Steam since I switch drives... and lost all my game installs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so reinstalling Skyrim now and gonna use STEP with it. Looks great but man does it have a lot of steps.


Dang that really sucks. It would take me a looong time to download all the games I have back on there. They really need to make a huge warning sign with flashing yellow caution lights when you go to uninstall it. Easy to lost 300+gb of games from something silly like that.

Is there some sort of performance tool to tell why my game has sudden fps drops? Just curious, otherwise I will just have to monitor my new mods/system usage to determine the issue


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> You wont see this on the consoles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's that Mead, i bet you.


That is the funniest thing I've seen in weeks!!
The mod description on Skyrim Nexus is right - you just HAVE to try it, hahahahahaha!


----------



## eugenekrabs

final imperial quest

Regain eastmarch
Legate rikke wont talk to me / tell me what to do

I am raging so hard right now, been trying to fix it for the last hour









Anyway i can just finish the whole quest line with a command? so i can get this pos out of the way?

Thanks


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> final imperial quest
> 
> Regain eastmarch
> Legate rikke wont talk to me / tell me what to do
> 
> I am raging so hard right now, been trying to fix it for the last hour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway i can just finish the whole quest line with a command? so i can get this pos out of the way?
> 
> Thanks


Usually if you search for the quest name on google it will lead you to the wiki, where you will find bug info and how to fix.. (had to do this a few times lol)
Quote:


> If Legate Rikke does eventually give the "Reporting in" dialogue at the Eastmarch Camp, you may notice that she still has the quest arrow over her head and she won't talk to you anymore (she just repeats "We're storming the castle, everybody move out"). At this point, while Eastmarch is still not completed in your journal, you will have begun the Storming the Castle quest. The journal tells you to report to General Tullius for orders, but talking to him in Castle Dour will not advance the quest. You need to travel to Windhelm and then proceed towards the city gates. You will find Tullius here surrounded by men. Simply listen to him give his speech and you'll be able to proceed with the quest to defeat Ulric without further trouble..


link < shows the whole quest, and some other commands or ways to fix it.


----------



## mxthunder

anyone getting crash to desktops again? Havnt had one in months, now I have had 4 in the last 2 days.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> anyone getting crash to desktops again? Havnt had one in months, now I have had 4 in the last 2 days.


Are you running the 1.6 Beta or current official version?


----------



## mxthunder

Thats a good question. I get pissed at steam. I turn off "automatically update this game" yet it always seems to keep updating.... GRRR


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Thats a good question. I get pissed at steam. I turn off "automatically update this game" yet it always seems to keep updating.... GRRR


Ehh, I see. You can go into preferences and see if you're in the beta or not. (You shouldn't be if you've not opted in.)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hmm when the new DLC is released, I might be re-joining this thread! Glad to see it is still alive and kicking!


----------



## Thingamajig

Trailer is a bit "meh" but hey, finally, we got some DLC.

Hopefully we'll see what it's all about soon.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Cool. Looks like 2 factions, Vampires or Vampire Hunters, with there own intertwined quest lines.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Boyboyd

Someone on the skyrim subreddit has created a checklist of every quest in the game. Available as a huge JPG, or printable PDFs (A3 or A4)

Worth a look


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Cool. Looks like 2 factions, Vampires or Vampire Hunters, with there own intertwined quest lines.


Hopefully, it's better than Twilight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


If anyone needs help to break that simple (And frankly, overused) puzzle, then something is wrong, lol.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## eugenekrabs

At what point do weapons start getting op?

Pullling 371 dmg on my bow, and 1 shotting most things lol


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> At what point do weapons start getting op?
> 
> Pullling 371 dmg on my bow, and 1 shotting most things lol


1200 dmg they become OP -- two hit a dragon with a power attack xD


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Hopefully, it's better than Twilight.
> If anyone needs help to break that simple (And frankly, overused) puzzle, then something is wrong, lol.


He's just spamming his channel. Maybe stop post your videos no one wants to see unless there is a request.


----------



## Tnt6200

I think I've _finally_ reached the max upgrade potential for my weapons/armour. My armour rating is 1114 and my sword does 581 damage plus an extra 33 from enchantments.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Someone on the skyrim subreddit has created a checklist of every quest in the game. Available as a huge JPG, or printable PDFs (A3 or A4)
> Worth a look


That is....impressive, especially the PNG linked here:

http://arcticbyte.com/skyrim.png

Now just need an interactive version to make it easier to check things off.


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys i have the ENB mod and i try to uninstall it but... i think my save file just got messed up... then i install the mod back on everything works fine... any fix..? thanks!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys i have the ENB mod and i try to uninstall it but... i think my save file just got messed up... then i install the mod back on everything works fine... any fix..? thanks!


Which ENB did you use? There are several. Usually, the creator has specific instructions on how to uninstall their ENB. Did you follow that exactly? It's also always best to make a backup of your Skyrim folder when using ENB configs, as well as knowing exactly what you are putting in, and where the files go, so that you can go in and remove just those files.


----------



## kiznilian

Does anyone know why my textures don't seem to 'pop' or have depth. I see screenshots and the walls seem to have different depths and not just flat. I feel like my computer should be able to make it look comparable to other people's screenshots. I have ENB .113 so I would think parallaxing(Thought this gives depth to textures) is on.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I saw someone mention a save file size reducer here before, and have heard of problems when the save files get to large. Anyone have a link? I think my profile might be suffering because it is to large now. Just one step into troubleshooting the crazy fps drops I suppose.

Meh, could be the 2 new mods I installed, which with some research seem to be 2 prime examples of problem mods lol. Deadly Dragons + DD Armory, and Warzones.. both heavy mods, likely part of the issue...

Maybe I will move my saves to SSD and see if that helps any.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> That is....impressive, especially the PNG linked here:
> 
> http://arcticbyte.com/skyrim.png
> 
> Now just need an interactive version to make it easier to check things off.


What i do is have it open on my ipad in the adobe reader app. Then just put a red mark when i've done a quest.

Would be easy to make a real website with it on though.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tnt6200*
> 
> I think I've _finally_ reached the max upgrade potential for my weapons/armour. My armour rating is 1114 and my sword does 581 damage plus an extra 33 from enchantments.


The damage reduction caps off at 80% which is 567 armour btw. And nice. I try to keep my armour as high as possible as well, but I'm doing another play through where I'll put only a point or two into heavy armour so that I've got them for other skills.


----------



## svaalbard

For those wishing to see a video about the Dawnguard information leak (about 36hours old by now I think), I made one here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qwGz3lmPHo

It's a little long, but its pretty indepth.


----------



## Twitchie

Quick question: I first played Skyrim around christmas, but couldn't devote a lot of time because of school, and eventually stopped. At the time I used the 4gb ram tweak, as well as that engine optimization injector, to fix what Bethesda messed up. Are they still necessary at this point in time? I recall reading that Bethesda fixed the optimization in a patch, but not 100% sure, and not sure on the 4gb large address aware either. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fashric

No none of those are necessary any more with the latest patches.


----------



## rpsgc

Just got a 18.2 MB update on Skyrim, any idea what's new?

It's now version 1.6.8*9*.0.6


----------



## Faster_is_better

I ran Skyrim Mods Complex Optimizer - SMCO to convert all my textures/mesh into 1k variants with a different type of compression, and it saved me about 200mb~ or so Vram usage in some scenarios. I haven't played with it a whole lot yet since doing it, but everything looked the same, so if it doesn't lead to any problems, that will be a nice vram savings!

Oh and this particular tool is super easy to use, just manually backup the folders it changes (for safety), then you basically hit 1 button and it runs for you.

Just make sure to back up those directories it modifies before trying this, dunno what sort of issues it could potentially cause, but backups are worthwhile









That dang Warzones mod still kills me though, even in the lowest spawning of npc's I CTD in one of the warzones (about 30 fighting at once). Vram spikes up about 200-300mb to max when I'm in the middle of it, then crashes, but I did last a lot longer with the optimized files. The fight was nearing the end I think before CTD. More tweaking for me..


----------



## whipple16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Just got a 18.2 MB update on Skyrim, any idea what's new?
> It's now version 1.6.8*9*.0.6


i just noticed the update as well since i havnt play in about a week. I did notice that my gpu usage is almost maxed now. was around 50-70% now its ssitts around 90% and i can see noticable lag. gonna have to disable some texture mods until i get this figured out


----------



## elreyhorus

Are there any set release dates for Dawnguard? I'm rather disappointed that this DLC is another XBOX timed exclusive, like Dead Money was for Fallout New Vegas.
Also, does anyone know if beta testing has opened yet?
At any rate, I'm not holding my breath while waiting for Dawnguard to be released for PC.


----------



## Tnt6200

As far as I know no release date has been set, but it should be within the next few months. The Xbox beta is open now, and the Xbox version will supposedly be released about a month before the PC and PS3 versions.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Info on Dawnguard release was given by Todd himself on E3,basicly beta starts in 1-2weeks and he speaks of June 26 if beta goes well:

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2012-elder-scrolls/731331


----------



## rpsgc

Was this added with the 1.6.89 update? I never noticed it before.


----------



## Neocoolzero

You probably already on the beta and you dont know about it or something


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> You probably already on the beta and you dont know about it or something












Really? I'm in the beta and I don't know I'm in?
Or maybe version 1.6.8*9* is an update to the beta patch and I'm asking if this is one of the changes because there is no changelog.


----------



## Hexa

Anyone have problems with running AMD Crossfire on this game?

I've installed the latest beta drivers which was supposed to help crossfire for Skyrim and I've also installed the latest CAP as well.

Anyway when I have crossfire enabled the water flickers really fast as well a few other graphical glitches popping up every now and then. I can fix this by simply disabling crossfire but that is kind of annoying.

Secondly I'm not sure I even installed the CAP right. I was under the impression you simply down load it from AMD's website and then double click it as it installs itself. Is there anything else you are supposed to do after that to get the profiles to work, or do they automatically go into effect when you launch a game that has a profile in the CAP?


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Anyone have problems with running AMD Crossfire on this game?
> I've installed the latest beta drivers which was supposed to help crossfire for Skyrim and I've also installed the latest CAP as well.
> Anyway when I have crossfire enabled the water flickers really fast as well a few other graphical glitches popping up every now and then. I can fix this by simply disabling crossfire but that is kind of annoying.
> Secondly I'm not sure I even installed the CAP right. I was under the impression you simply down load it from AMD's website and then double click it as it installs itself. Is there anything else you are supposed to do after that to get the profiles to work, or do they automatically go into effect when you launch a game that has a profile in the CAP?


well i just got skyrim today and with it set on ultra and 8xAA 8xAF I am getting barely 30fps most of the time with dips under 20fps and spikes over 40 at 1920x1080. So not great, and I think AMD drivers are crap for the most part. I am running 12.3 with the latest caps


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm certainly not trying to start anything, but nvidia is the only way to go with this game. Especially once you get into ENB. I might suggest posting a thread in the ati section asking what those users are using.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man am I pissed. Don't touch the new 1.6 patch unless you back up EVERYTHING first. Can you even back up the standard load order? It decided to wipe my mod load order. Now that's about 80-100 mods I have to go through one at a time to find the CTD issue. I also have no idea what the load order should be now that they are all mixed up. I was just installing them one at a time from 11/11/11 and things were fine. Now I don't have a clue. If I could collectively punch Bethesda in the nose, I would. Idiots.


Again!!! The friggen auto update is my bain. And the game CTD at the bethesda logo!


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Anyone have problems with running AMD Crossfire on this game?
> I've installed the latest beta drivers which was supposed to help crossfire for Skyrim and I've also installed the latest CAP as well.
> Anyway when I have crossfire enabled the water flickers really fast as well a few other graphical glitches popping up every now and then. I can fix this by simply disabling crossfire but that is kind of annoying.
> Secondly I'm not sure I even installed the CAP right. I was under the impression you simply down load it from AMD's website and then double click it as it installs itself. Is there anything else you are supposed to do after that to get the profiles to work, or do they automatically go into effect when you launch a game that has a profile in the CAP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> well i just got skyrim today and with it set on ultra and 8xAA 8xAF I am getting barely 30fps most of the time with dips under 20fps and spikes over 40 at 1920x1080. So not great, and I think AMD drivers are crap for the most part. I am running 12.3 with the latest caps


I actually did a bbb complaint over this game. That got AMDs attention. They were very interested in fixing issues we are all having. Got the impression Skyrim is AMDs black sheep. As soon as I brought up Skyrim to the Amd rep it was like he wasnt surprised. I'm still on 12.3 with the 12.6 beta caps. Running the 12.6 beta driver just made things worse for Skyrim and a whole lot of other games. My personal feeling is that they stop supporting 1 year old hardware like my 6970s soon after its out the door..

:-(


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I actually did a bbb complaint over this game. That got AMDs attention. They were very interested in fixing issues we are all having. Got the impression Skyrim is AMDs black sheep. As soon as I brought up Skyrim to the Amd rep it was like he wasnt surprised. I'm still on 12.3 with the 12.6 beta caps. Running the 12.6 beta driver just made things worse for Skyrim and a whole lot of other games. My personal feeling is that they stop supporting 1 year old hardware like my 6970s soon after its out the door..
> :-(


Yes this is why I am going to get 2 gtx 680 4gb cards as soon as I can find them. Those seem to do fine with skyrim and you can run monitors off the second card unlike ATI where all monitors have to be run off one card for crossfire to work which is just a sign that they have no idea how to write the software to make it work any other way but Nvidia does.


----------



## kiznilian

What Body/Face mods are you guys using? mine are looking really crappy and I've been trying to change them with various mods but they seem to stay the same.

I've installed a bunch and now I have this(I am missing a texture or something)


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Yeah that is a texture problem. Make sure you are putting the mods in the correct folders.


----------



## mxthunder

Did anyone get an update last night or yesterday? I did, via steam, and it wiped out my controls and God knows what else...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Did anyone get an update last night or yesterday? I did, via steam, and it wiped out my controls and God knows what else...


I did. I wanted to play but the update took so long i got bored and went to bed. I was really enjoying this playthrough too, hope mine isn't too messed up.


----------



## rdasch3

Yeah, I got an update too. My saves are fine, and apparently mounted combat is an addition.

My controls were wiped, but it appears all my mods still work. Since I am a triple monitor gamer, I now have to wait for widescreen fixer to patch it though and their last version had issues with the skyrim map where all the icons would just disappear.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Oh god, another update.


----------



## majin662

Regarding the update. The unofficial patch is experiencing a bug which is causing dialogue to not be spoken. Seems there was a change to dialogue records or something with the patch and now any line of dialogue (down to just adding a period somewhere) that was changed with the unofficial patch has potential to not work.

This also extends to followers so anyone using UFO should also be careful.

I also found Arrow tweaks to be the cause of my CTD at the menu screen. Once that was sorted I CTD multiple times until I disabled Laterns around cities/bridges. These are all I've found so far that cause issues


----------



## Neocoolzero

Sadly seems a trend with Skyrim updates,they seem to break more stuff then fixing it,loads of people on the oficial forums conplaining that most of the reported bugs during the beta patch weren't fixed at all...
Add to that that some people no matter how many times they tell Steam to not update the game automatically (myself included] it updates it anyway,it all gives Beth a good image....
Now back to Max Payne for a few days till this is fixed (likely by modders instead of Beth ofc....)


----------



## FromUndaChz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> Sadly seems a trend with Skyrim updates,they seem to break more stuff then fixing it,loads of people on the oficial forums conplaining that most of the reported bugs during the beta patch weren't fixed at all...
> Add to that that some people no matter how many times they tell Steam to not update the game automatically (myself included] it updates it anyway,it all gives Beth a good image....
> Now back to Max Payne for a few days till this is fixed (likely by modders instead of Beth ofc....)


I kind of agree with this, I feel like version 1.0 ran better than most of the patches since have.. and auto-update = OFF failing to function is also quite annoying. Still love Bethesda, just want to smack them around a bit.


----------



## Boyboyd

Confirmed for me: Update re-maped my keys but my saves are intact.


----------



## dean_8486

I've finally got around to installing Skyrim, and before I play I need some decent graphic mods.
Had a look on Skyrim Nexus and the lists are endless.
What would you consider essential graphic mods? (or any others that improve the overall feel of the game).
Thanks


----------



## Neocoolzero

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11

One of the best guides to visually mod Skyrim,read up on it a bit,it can make wonders.


----------



## rdasch3

more rain
better dynamic snow
lush grass
lush trees
w.a.t.e.r
skyui
categorized favorites menu
enhanced distant terrain
real glaciers

These are just the ones off the top of my head while I am not home. I will have to check out that guide too. Can't view it at work.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I suppose my gaming pc being offline all the time is good in this respect. I wouldn't want the game auto-updating by itself.. especially if it has a tendency to break things.


----------



## rashbeep

horse combat doesn't work for me at all. this is what i get when i draw a weapon...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> horse combat doesn't work for me at all. this is what i get when i draw a weapon...


lol, My char glitches out like that when I take my ridable(?) sabre cat through water. I'm not sure how good the mounted combat will be, from the demo video I saw it looked pretty meh. Now if they go full out Mount and Blade, combat style, then it will be worthwhile.


----------



## Neocoolzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep*
> 
> horse combat doesn't work for me at all. this is what i get when i draw a weapon...


Main cause for that is costum anomation mods installed,most aren't compatible yet with patch 1.6 and interfere with the new animations used from mounted combat,so delete the files in the folder ...skyrim\data\meshes\actors\animations to fix it, or unnistall the animation mods in question,but the safest way is to delete the files from that folder.


----------



## kiznilian

Has anyone had an issue with dual wielding where when you swing it slows down and you can't hit anything? Really irritating and now I can only use one blade ;\


----------



## Dooginater

Is there a class builder or something that I can use to roleplay my skyrim charachter? I ask because I basically get tired of using spells and such and end up going melee on almost every battle. I can't stick to being a mage or theif or whatever, I always go back to melee. Any tips on what people did to keep their mages as ranged and resist the temptation to bat everything over the head with an axe?


----------



## rdasch3

I use sneak, archery, and destruction primarily. I also have smithing, enchanting, and alchemy for extra damage.

For range, I normally use my bow. I almost never melee unless I am beginning a new game or I am sneaking behind for a backstab.

Unfortunately, the destruction spells don't range too far, unless you use fireball or ice spike / anything similar to those. With those, the sneak can come into play and you can be further from your opponent. I generally use destruction for closer battles and sneak with my bow and dagger.


----------



## Boyboyd

I use sneak and archery. usually i've got about 3 "skills to level up" because i'm not a high enough rank and I level up too fast. Ended up putting some into alchemy and smithing just so i can make better stuff then sell them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dooginater*
> 
> Is there a class builder or something that I can use to roleplay my skyrim charachter? I ask because I basically get tired of using spells and such and end up going melee on almost every battle. I can't stick to being a mage or theif or whatever, I always go back to melee. Any tips on what people did to keep their mages as ranged and resist the temptation to bat everything over the head with an axe?


Seems like if someone were go to full on mage and avoid physical they would need a companion, or at least a summon for that buffer.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Yeah, I got an update too. My saves are fine, and apparently mounted combat is an addition.
> 
> My controls were wiped, but it appears all my mods still work. *Since I am a triple monitor gamer, I now have to wait for widescreen fixer to patch it though and their last version had issues with the skyrim map where all the icons would just disappear*.


Same thing happens for me








And it's just as well I know my way around Skyrim, so I didn't need the map to get home


----------



## rdasch3

I fast travel pretty often, but I am cutting back on it to explore more caves. Should probably take them game map out of the box.

I already alerted the widescreen fixer dev of the new patch and the issue with the map, but I will not know if it is fixed until a 1.6 compatible version is released.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> I fast travel pretty often, but I am cutting back on it to explore more caves. Should probably take them game map out of the box.
> 
> *I already alerted the widescreen fixer dev of the new patch and the issue with the map*, but I will not know if it is fixed until a 1.6 compatible version is released.


Good job on that bud








The couple of times I did needed the map. I had to go in game without the WScreen fixer running


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Same thing happens for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's just as well I know my way around Skyrim, so I didn't need the map to get home


Your home was Whiterun right?


----------



## rdasch3

Don't rule out modded player homes lol

I personally use rayeks hideout. Most downloaded homes are easy to find too.


----------



## majin662

Project Parallax has just been updated to include roads and bridges. This is the one I was waiting for. The cities are great but I'm glad to see him extending it out to the environment as well. His glacier one was also excellent. Wonder if he'll do one for dungeons since a good chunk of the game is spent inside of them, it'd really be awesome to see that effect extended.

Looks like it might be time to redo my Skyrim install to accomadate this project a little better. The only major change would be not mixing and matching Skyrim Realistic and Skyrim 2khd.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> *Don't rule out modded player homes lol*I personally use rayeks hideout. Most downloaded homes are easy to find too.


That's true.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Same thing happens for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's just as well I know my way around Skyrim, so I didn't need the map to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your home was Whiterun right?
Click to expand...

Three homes in Whiterun! And then there's the Dawnstar sanctuary and the Collage 








Plus, I'm in the army now


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Three homes in Whiterun! And then there's the Dawnstar sanctuary and the Collage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I'm in the army now


Three Whiterun homes? Well, storage is everything.....right?

Yeah dawnstar, i know the place. Ofc the sanctuary! Great place. Up in the hills, sort of.

Which army then? Stormcloack or Imperials? Which ever you are, am sure you will do great. Your one of the best soldiers I've fighted along side with lol.


----------



## VettePilot

So I basically ruined the game for myself by creating a one hit kill weapon. I cant go back and play with the regluar weapons and because I did not realize it my weapon skill shot right to 100 after killing a few enemies. Oh well.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So I basically ruined the game for myself by creating a one hit kill weapon. I cant go back and play with the regluar weapons and because I did not realize it my weapon skill shot right to 100 after killing a few enemies. Oh well.


If you use the console you can lower your weapon skill back to what it was before...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3*
> 
> Don't rule out modded player homes lol
> I personally use rayeks hideout. Most downloaded homes are easy to find too.


That's a good one, another of my favourites:

Build your own home

Some of the materials are a bit hard to find but it's pretty good


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm experiencing a lot of CTD with this latest patch. "windows is running out of memory" nonsense I never got before even though my vram was busting the seems even more than it is now. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neocoolzero*
> 
> Main cause for that is costum anomation mods installed,most aren't compatible yet with patch 1.6 and interfere with the new animations used from mounted combat,so delete the files in the folder ...skyrim\data\meshes\actors\animations to fix it, or unnistall the animation mods in question,but the safest way is to delete the files from that folder.


There are specific files that when removed will fix this. I will update this post with the filenames in a minute. This does not work with Sabrecat though (at least it didn't work for me with Sabrecat). Just normal mounts.

Mesh > Actors > Characters > defaultmale.hkx

Mesh > Actors > Characters Female > defaultfemale.hkx

Also if you come across a bug where when running you start floating along the ground then delete the following...

Mesh > Actors > Behaviours > 0_master.hkx


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Three Whiterun homes? Well, storage is everything.....right?


Yeah we've been through some wars together Brad!









In Whiterun I've got the Breezehome, and the companions yard. And I sacrificed some woman from Whiterun, and got the keys to her house!

But now I'm with the Imperial Legion







well Lara is


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Whiterun homes? Well, storage is everything.....right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we've been through some wars together Brad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Whiterun I've got the Breezehome, and the companions yard. And I sacrificed some woman from Whiterun, and got the keys to her house!
> 
> But now I'm with the Imperial Legion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Lara is
Click to expand...

lol why did you need her house too? Just liked the looks of it or what?

I'll probably never forget my main char on Morrowind, I stole a house from a poor woman in Gnisis. It was a seriously tiny house to, like a hut, just 1 room, fire place in the center and a bed toward the back with a few sacks/barrels and dresser, etc. I suppose no thief would ever look there, but if they did... and see the holy grail of loot all over the floor and bed and piled semi-neatly. Chests and dressers full of rares lol. Everything was easy to get to, even though it was kinda piled all over.









Actually my Breezehome is about the same, the tiniest house... all containers full of stuff. I have probably 100+ books thrown on the floor next to the fire hahaha. Would have to get a library to fit them all.


----------



## ACHILEE5

It was Uthgerd's house








But why I needed it, IDK either









Just playing the game I guess


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Whiterun homes? Well, storage is everything.....right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we've been through some wars together Brad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Whiterun I've got the Breezehome, and the companions yard. And I sacrificed some woman from Whiterun, and got the keys to her house!
> But now I'm with the Imperial Legion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well Lara is
Click to expand...

I've seen Lara, haven't I?
Muhahaha!

So are you using any visual mods?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've seen Lara, haven't I?
> Muhahaha!
> 
> So are you using any visual mods?


Yeah, that's the one









Visual mods! Nah, not with three screens and only two GTX480s!
Plus, I can't be bothered modding it really!

I can link you to my latest save, if you want it


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Yeah, that's the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visual mods! Nah, not with three screens and only two GTX480s!
> Plus, I can't be bothered modding it really!
> I can link you to my latest save, if you want it


Sorry, I don't have the game installed









Here was my girl.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does anyone know if high ram usage could cause CTD, or would it likely be related to some other mod conflicts/ exceeding Vram limits?

Just not sure if 4GB is enough. I'm running a few sript intensive, and vram/everything intensive mods. I try to keep vram usage in check and below max but I still get crashes. Wasn't sure if ram could be an issue, or if its more likely the mods themselves are at odds.


----------



## 125837

Is running full STEP likely to be a problem on 1.5GB vRAM? I was going to sell a mate of mine one of my 4GB 670s so she would have plenty of vRAM to run it, but a cheap 580 has come up that means I won't have to ruin my SLI.


----------



## samwiches

Is there some kind of mod that smooths out the walking/stopping? It's still jerky like all the other Elder Scrolls..


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## samwiches

Yeah, Fallout 3 also suffers from it---the movement is very clunky, not smooth like every single other first-person game out there.

I was sure this game would be so high-profile they would want to clean up the mechanics.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## BradleyW

I had fps drops in that area. I turned down shadows to maintain 60fps.


----------



## Outcasst

Whats the max FPS i can go to without getting visual glitches?

I tried Vsync at 120FPS but that didn't go well.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Whats the max FPS i can go to without getting visual glitches?
> I tried Vsync at 120FPS but that didn't go well.


What's the refresh rate on your monitor?

If your sig rig is correct then you are using a TV monitor which are usually capped at 60fps. Don't quote me on that though







.


----------



## Outcasst

Sorry my sig wasn't up to date. My monitor is 120Hz.

I've stuck it at a constant 85 for now and it seems to have fixed everything.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Also there are some issues with running over 60 fps with the clutter. I guess if you are running much higher over 60, items can go flying across the room if you barely touch them, or look at them? Some crazy engine quirk. The placement of clutter relies on an fps cap, so strange..

It is kind of a sad engine, but I think the tradeoff comes with the ability to mod. If they gave us an awesome beautiful game to start, with no modding capabilities I think we would be worse off. At least the game wouldn't have near as much longevity. Basically when modders get ahold of the latest TES, it doesn't become irrelevant until the next TES hits, which has been what, 3-5 years between games? Not that the past TES are totally irrelevant, but the latest and greatest usually gets the most attention once it hits.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Also there are some issues with running over 60 fps with the clutter. I guess if you are running much higher over 60, items can go flying across the room if you barely touch them, or look at them? Some crazy engine quirk. The placement of clutter relies on an fps cap, so strange..


I forgot to mention how true this is. Scripted events in the game require 60fps cap otherwise animations/voices/events won't match up. For instance, in the beginning dungeon while escaping the dragon, the 2 stormcloaks were already attacking even though their sound clips were still playing. That's not supposed to happen until we open the door and try to bargain with them, lol.


----------



## Lifeshield

You want to cap at 59FPS ideally.


----------



## golfergolfer

aww im sad.... I cant install any mods or anything... not manually or though NMM... any ideas why?


----------



## _Killswitch_

My girl, Shayonna. 106 hours on Skyrim, waiting for Dawnguard.
Which I need go update mod's, and get back playing..start to miss it =(


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Why is that? 59fps (actually I think it's 58fps) is supposed to alleviate V-Sync lag when you have a 60Hz monitor, but what of a 120Hz monitor (also with v-Sync). I don't think a 59/58fps cap will make any difference vs 60fps in this case.


I use an Acer GD245HQ 120 FPS monitor and I get all the physics bugs when my FPS goes above 60FPS (like flying bones that damage you etc). From what I remember before limiting it to 59 FPS was the fix for it.

Oh and that's with V-Sync disabled too. :/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> aww im sad.... I cant install any mods or anything... not manually or though NMM... any ideas why?


I don't understand why you wouldn't be able to install mods, at least manually. Is it something green like folder permissions? Either that or you are putting them in the wrong folders. It's drag drop and play, There isn't any catch to this.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Has anyone tried the Skyrim Online yet


----------



## pepejovi

Last time i checked, the other players were only shown as naked models without any movements, just stiff models moving around...

So yeah, no.

Wait, you meant the mod, right?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Wait, you meant the mod, right?


Yes mate


----------



## pepejovi

Workshop... eww......

I checked the website, apparently the other players still show up as naked prisoners... And no co-op things either.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Neocoolzero

Normal bug,altough tought that was fixed already in a patch?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't understand why you wouldn't be able to install mods, at least manually. Is it something green like folder permissions? Either that or you are putting them in the wrong folders. It's drag drop and play, There isn't any catch to this.


I have no idea what the problem is but I install them all properly and none of them work in game. :/


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't understand why you wouldn't be able to install mods, at least manually. Is it something green like folder permissions? Either that or you are putting them in the wrong folders. It's drag drop and play, There isn't any catch to this.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the problem is but I install them all properly and none of them work in game. :/
Click to expand...

Have you checked them in the Data Files in the Launcher?


----------



## Aluc13

I have a question about the editor. I want to know if I need to have the game in order to get the sandbox editor. Also, is there any good guides to learning it at all?


----------



## Derko1

Just wondering if there are any new obvious ways to improve performance in the game? I played it for 80 hours when it first came out... left it alone to see what mods would be out. So now I'm trying to get back in it... It seems like I was getting much better performance with Skyboost and 1.4 patch than I am now. Everything runs great everywhere, except Markarth, where I dip into the 40s.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I have a question about the editor. I want to know if I need to have the game in order to get the sandbox editor. Also, is there any good guides to learning it at all?


Yes, you need the game in order to have the editor. Once you've activated your copy of Skyrim in Steam, go to the Tools section of the client and download the Creation Kit from there. It does a check to see if you have the game installed every time you run it.

http://www.creationkit.com

^ This website has a podcast series, several thorough guides, and all the reference pages you can think of. It is what I've used to create my mods.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Is there some kind of mod that smooths out the walking/stopping? It's still jerky like all the other Elder Scrolls..


I was actually reading up on havok and in one of their tutorials it listed optimal settings for animation to play smooth at a target rate of 60 fps. Double checked it against what was listed in skyrims master ini and what they have listed looked more set for 30 fps. Can post what I have and see if you think it makes a difference for you. may just be a placebo effect, but mine seems to be smoother. Haven't really been fiddling and testing once I got the game where I liked it and was stable. thats always been my downfall before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I forgot to mention how true this is. Scripted events in the game require 60fps cap otherwise animations/voices/events won't match up. For instance, in the beginning dungeon while escaping the dragon, the 2 stormcloaks were already attacking even though their sound clips were still playing. That's not supposed to happen until we open the door and try to bargain with them, lol.


that may actually be tied to ugrids to load. anything above default of 5 and actions, scripts, quests, events will trigger upon the cell being loaded. in the games eyes, your ugrids settings kinda places you within the distance the event needs to trigger even if you're far away.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> that may actually be tied to ugrids to load. anything above default of 5 and actions, scripts, quests, events will trigger upon the cell being loaded. in the games eyes, your ugrids settings kinda places you within the distance the event needs to trigger even if you're far away.


I think you're correct. Have heard this several times before.


----------



## majin662

for anyone interested in testing this. here are my havok settings for my skyrim.ini

I did some testing to make sure the game actually recognizes these settings and learned some fun facts along the way. mess up the havok settings and you can cause people to explode into the air and bounce em up and down. its totally awesome and fun to do. anyway...these will work and should not cause any problems. im over 70 hours in without noticing anything crazy


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=2
fMaxTime=0.0167
iMinNumSubSteps=4
fTimePerSubStep=0.0080
fMaxTimeComplex=0.0333
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdateComplex=1
uMaxNumPhysicsStepsPerUpdate=1



Also here is a link to an article that inspired me to play around with the havok settings

http://www.kxcad.net/autodesk/3ds_max/Autodesk_3ds_Max_9_Reference/introdynamics.html


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Have you checked them in the Data Files in the Launcher?


I cant get into the data files...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> I cant get into the data files...


Enable bEnableFileSelection=1 in skyrimprefs.ini in your skyrim inis.


----------



## kiznilian

I play way too much Skyrim. I was running today and on the side of the sidewalk was some purple flowers. My very first thought was to pick them for alchemy....


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I play way too much Skyrim. I was running today and on the side of the sidewalk was some purple flowers. My very first thought was to pick them for alchemy....


LOL! I don't know if I should laugh or think of it as sad


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I play way too much Skyrim. I was running today and on the side of the sidewalk was some purple flowers. My very first thought was to pick them for alchemy....


Picking flowers for alchemy is ok, I guess. But please, leave your battle axe at home.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I play way too much Skyrim. I was running today and on the side of the sidewalk was some purple flowers. My very first thought was to pick them for alchemy....


Yeah that happened to me recently in Tesco.


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Picking flowers for alchemy is ok, I guess. But please, leave your battle axe at home.


Well I have that at the bottom of the stroller in case a giant attacks me and my kid.


----------



## natchal

thats nothing,try having a good nights sleep and dreaming of nothing but fighting dragons and the occasional elf.that happened to me for about 3 days straight so I cut back on playing the game.lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I play way too much Skyrim. I was running today and on the side of the sidewalk was some purple flowers. My very first thought was to pick them for alchemy....
> 
> 
> 
> Picking flowers for alchemy is ok, I guess. But please, leave your battle axe at home.
Click to expand...

lol! Yes, leave the huge weaponry at home.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> I play way too much Skyrim. I was running today and on the side of the sidewalk was some purple flowers. My very first thought was to pick them for alchemy....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that happened to me recently in Tesco.
Click to expand...

lmao, those look quite similar to the wine bottles in game. Might be an ebay opportunity right there.. Fill them up with some green dyed water, find an appropriate cap and sell them as Skyrim memorabilia.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## ihatelolcats

something weird is going on with my game. i got a 360 controller which worked fine for a while. now my left arm is paralyzed. see video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUO9tKO4IpM
its not a physical problem with the controller, its something with the game
what should i do?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> something weird is going on with my game. i got a 360 controller which worked fine for a while. now my left arm is paralyzed. see video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUO9tKO4IpM
> its not a physical problem with the controller, its something with the game
> what should i do?


Have you tried using mouse and keyboard to see if it's the control pad or a corrupt game?


----------



## ihatelolcats

same behavior with mouse


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Today when I was playing the game I broke into Alvors house to take my stored items, as I bought Breezehome and I wanted to move them. Then I noticed my follower (Faendel) suddenly disappeared from the game, I searched for him but I didn't find.
I used console command to move my character to him and I was surprised he was in jail!! Did he receive a bounty for trespassing or something?
I lockpicked the door and got him out and luckly the guards didn't attack him.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> something weird is going on with my game. i got a 360 controller which worked fine for a while. now my left arm is paralyzed. see video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUO9tKO4IpM
> its not a physical problem with the controller, its something with the game
> what should i do?


Make a save point first but try "showracemenu" and make your character exactly the same, but save your changes.


----------



## rdasch3

Widescreenfixer looks like it has been updated to support the new version for those who have triple monitors. I haven't played in at least 2 weeks.

Have there been any mod compatibility issues or should they be fine once they are updated to the latest versions of the mod? Many of mine still worked just fine when the new patch came out without any updates to mods.


----------



## Sir Beregond

So what are the graphical mods to have these days for the best visuals in Skyrim?


----------



## golfergolfer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Enable bEnableFileSelection=1 in skyrimprefs.ini in your skyrim inis.


aww it doesn't work, I tried disabling it and re enabling and nothing


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So what are the graphical mods to have these days for the best visuals in Skyrim?


Look up S.T.E.P (Skyrim Total Enhancement Project) on Skyrim Nexus, that's what I use and it's awesome. It's a guide.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> something weird is going on with my game. i got a 360 controller which worked fine for a while. now my left arm is paralyzed. see video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUO9tKO4IpM
> its not a physical problem with the controller, its something with the game
> what should i do?
> 
> 
> 
> Make a save point first but try "showracemenu" and make your character exactly the same, but save your changes.
Click to expand...

thanks, tried this, but it didnt help
here is what it does with no spells equipped, just fists
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=no2jQ7tQPsQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LAF*
> 
> Look up S.T.E.P (Skyrim Total Enhancement Project) on Skyrim Nexus, that's what I use and it's awesome. It's a guide.


Cool, I will be sure to check this out when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## OverClocker55

im so newb


----------



## BradleyW

What FOV is that??








Nice video!


----------



## pepejovi

120 FOV apparently.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 120 FOV apparently.


160


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 120 FOV apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 160
Click to expand...

Video title says 120, but whatever.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 120 FOV apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 160
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Video title says 120, but whatever.
Click to expand...

both 12/160


----------



## Quadragon

I'm planning on getting this game soon, does anyone have a "core" list of mods to use? Like I know some mods are up to preference, but is there a group of say texture mods which everyone should use?


----------



## eugenekrabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadragon*
> 
> I'm planning on getting this game soon, does anyone have a "core" list of mods to use? Like I know some mods are up to preference, but is there a group of say texture mods which everyone should use?


----------



## Quadragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*


Thanks. What's the program you are using to manage the mods?


----------



## eugenekrabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadragon*
> 
> Thanks. What's the program you are using to manage the mods?


Nexus Mod Manager
Mods are from Skyrim Nexus


----------



## psyside

Anyone can tell me where i can find this mods? i found the mod manger, but where to find the actual mods, and how to install them?


----------



## ihatelolcats

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/categories/


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/categories/


Thanks, rep+

Iis there something like mods pack, in order to avoid installing./download tons of them one by one ?


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks, rep+
> Iis there something like mods pack, in order to avoid installing./download tons of them one by one ?


No, but I would recommend using the S.T.E.P guide. It lists them very easily.


----------



## psyside

I cant find the installation link, only guide?


----------



## ihatelolcats

i think that's all it is, a guide


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I cant find the installation link, only guide?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i think that's all it is, a guide


^^

A very helpful guide though, it lists them all in the order you should install them and it's much easier than going about it blindly.


----------



## psyside

Ahh, ok guys.


----------



## Derko1

Does anyone know what causes texture pop in? I am able to run the game without much trouble, at 1920x1080 4xAA and 2xSSAA. As I walk forwards towards something, higher detail textures simply "pop-in". I've tried a bunch of different LOD settings in the ini, but nothing seems to work right.

This is exactly what is happening to me:


----------



## _Nikhil

Planning on buying Skyrim tomorrow. Never played this series before or any other rpg games except Fallout 3 which I played for about 20 mins and didn't liked. Hope this is going to be a good buy for me.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Planning on buying Skyrim tomorrow. Never played this series before or any other rpg games except Fallout 3 which I played for about 20 mins and didn't liked. Hope this is going to be a good buy for me.


I would suggest waiting until the summer sale, it might be on it.


----------



## modinn

I'm going to say that if the Summer Sale doesn't happen tomorrow, I wouldn't plan on there being a Summer Sale this year. I'm going to put my credibility on the line and say that the Summer Sale *may* start tomorrow. Why? Because it's the 3rd summer sale, on July 3rd, and they will announce either Half-Life 3, Half-Life Episode 3, Portal 3, or Left4Dead 3. You know that whole conspiracy that Valve is unable to do anything that has 3 associated with it









Is it a long shot? Sure. Will the last part happen? Probably not. But it's what I believe and I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow


----------



## eugenekrabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I'm going to say that if the Summer Sale doesn't happen tomorrow, I wouldn't plan on there being a Summer Sale this year. I'm going to put my credibility on the line and say that the Summer Sale *may* start tomorrow. Why? Because it's the 3rd summer sale, on July 3rd, and they will announce either Half-Life 3, Half-Life Episode 3, Portal 3, or Left4Dead 3. You know that whole conspiracy that Valve is unable to do anything that has 3 associated with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a long shot? Sure. Will the last part happen? Probably not. But it's what I believe and I guess we'll see what happens tomorrow


It didnt happen? lol


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eugenekrabs*
> 
> It didnt happen? lol


I knew I was gonna eat my words. Oh well, I don't think there's going to be a Steam Summer sale this year.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Steam has to have this sale.. they just HAVE TO








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Planning on buying Skyrim tomorrow. Never played this series before or any other rpg games except Fallout 3 which I played for about 20 mins and didn't liked. Hope this is going to be a good buy for me.


Also... I'm pretty sure Fallout 3 shares the same engine as Skyrim so if you didn't like engine mechanics then it may not be for you. Dunno, I guess you would have to really dislike RPG's to not like Skyrim, so


----------



## ACM

Does anyone sometimes get a insane green screen flicker when they look at the ground?
Just started happening for some reason.

Probably my drivers?


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> I would suggest waiting until the summer sale, it might be on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Also... I'm pretty sure Fallout 3 shares the same engine as Skyrim so if you didn't like engine mechanics then it may not be for you. Dunno, I guess you would have to really dislike RPG's to not like Skyrim, so


I'm not in USA. No summer sale here. Got the game & played about 1 hour, looks good so far at constant 60fps. Not that I dislike RPG's , I just haven't played.
From posts here , looks like the game is moddable. That can be a huge plus.


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Does anyone sometimes get a insane green screen flicker when they look at the ground?
> Just started happening for some reason.
> Probably my drivers?


Not me.

I have the same card as you. Which CCC are you running? I'm still running 12.3

Possibly interfering mods??


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*
> 
> Not me.
> I have the same card as you. Which CCC are you running? I'm still running 12.3
> Possibly interfering mods??


I cannot remember what I was on before but I updated to 12.6 and it's fixed.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I'm not in USA. No summer sale here. Got the game & played about 1 hour, looks good so far at constant 60fps. Not that I dislike RPG's , I just haven't played.
> From posts here , looks like the game is moddable. That can be a huge plus.


TES 3 + (Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim) have been extremely moddable with huge communities backing them. It's likely one of the main reasons the games stay relevant and awesome for many years.

The Fallout 3+ games by Bethesda also have a large modding community.


----------



## Thingamajig

So. I was messin' 'bout with some skyrim animation mods with my heavily modified game - including Frostfall (Hypothermia mod)

Anywhoo, i died from exposure just as this guy stood up.....coincidence? i think not.


----------



## Derko1

Anyone know what would be more taxing on memory... using 2xSSAA or 8xMSAA?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone know what would be more taxing on memory... using 2xSSAA or 8xMSAA?


8 msaa.


----------



## Thingamajig

There really needs to be a mod that livens up taverns a bit more. More generic NPC's, bar fights, that kind of thing. (Anyone know if such a mod exists?)

In the meantime, i have to rely on my own amusement to get through those long nights:


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> There really needs to be a mod that livens up taverns a bit more. More generic NPC's, bar fights, that kind of thing. (Anyone know if such a mod exists?)
> In the meantime, i have to rely on my own amusement to get through those long nights:


That would be a great mod, maybe add some people gambling.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> That would be a great mod, maybe add some people gambling.


I've given it alot of thought, and if i had the knowledge, i'd make it myself.

All that would be required are some ambient crowd noises to improve the atmosphere, plenty of generic NPC's with a few animations of drinking/dancing, and the fistfights you can have with "Drunk" NPC's who approach you looking for trouble (Hell, maybe throw in one sober guy just looking for a bet/challenge).

Fighting NPC's for money is already in the game, so it's just a matter of enabling this for a few of the generic NPC's in taverns (except there would be no bets or sum of money involved) Perhaps a fistfight could also be initiated by simply punching a drunk - no need to enter dialogue. If what i picture in my head is right, spectator NPC's will simply crowd around and cheer and no guards will be called or a bounty be placed on you.

Something like this would hugely improve taverns imo. Right now, i find the games NPC's hugely lacking, bland, and static. Give me some colour, Bethesda!


----------



## Shpongle

Edit/Update: Found a working fix! http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18938 It doesn't remove the melee kill cams but it removes the recently added ranged/magic kill cams. Good enough for me since I almost exclusively play as an archer/mage









Has anyone found a way to disable kill cams? Specifically magic kill cams. I love Skyrim to death but the new kill cams are...unwelcomed. I can't express how much I *hate* killcams in any game. All they do is break the immersion and make the game harder (and not in a good way). It takes me right out of the action, shows me a 5-6 second video clip of myself, doing what I was just doing albeit at a different angle, and then throws me back in first person without any warning.

I'm seriously at the point that I don't even want to play Skyrim anymore. That's how much I hate them...


----------



## medtechgreg

Last night I did a clean install of Skyrim without any mods and then followed the latest STEP guide. I installed most the the CORE/CORE! ones and a couple others (lanterns and some steam workshop ones).

Anyway, my story is that I was walking around the mountains by Morthal to test my performance and to gawk at all the pretty textures and a frost troll came at me and the model for it had its arms out straight and its legs were not moving. The model was just glinding toward me looking like it was skiing. I was laughing too hard to take a screenshot and then it attacked.

Anyone else run across something like this?


----------



## Boyboyd

I love the arrow killcams, especially when they're a kill from miles away.


----------



## Mach 5

Im considering doing another playthrough of Skyrim as an Archer character, is there a better way to manage saved games so I dont accidentally overwrite my current character?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Im considering doing another playthrough of Skyrim as an Archer character, is there a better way to manage saved games so I dont accidentally overwrite my current character?


I just copy my saves folder to a different location and play on.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Personally I love the killcams. My favorites being the arrow from a long way away and the sneak behind melee killcams.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Personally I love the killcams. My favorites being the arrow from a long way away and the sneak behind melee killcams.


I would too if my arrows didn't seem to hit this weird "invisible wall" so I could enjoy the cenimatics of it (aside from it happening when an enemy was directly in front of my and almost got me killed...but whateves)

Shots I was able to make before the patch just dont happen any more, especially when going through the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Auriels Bow



quest line. The enemies were just far enough away they were fading into the scenery (console) and I wanted an epic kill-cam that never happened







.

Anyone used the cross bows to compare them to bows?

As soon as I started the add-on I made myself a DragonBone Bow and haven't looked back (YAY ARROWS!!!!) because it with the smithing upgrades I gor 176 dmg


----------



## Sir Beregond

Wait wait wait wait....is Dawnguard out on PC?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Wait wait wait wait....is Dawnguard out on PC?


Nope, only on Xbox 360 at the moment.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Anyone used the *cross bows* to compare them to bows?


Ah ok. This threw me off heh.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Wait wait wait wait....is Dawnguard out on PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, only on Xbox 360 at the moment.
Click to expand...

When will it be out on PC?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> When will it be out on PC?


No official release date has been announced. Some people are guessing around June 26th, a month after Xbox 360 got it, but no one knows for sure.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> When will it be out on PC?
> 
> 
> 
> No official release date has been announced. Some people are guessing around June 26th, a month after Xbox 360 got it, but no one knows for sure.
Click to expand...

Allow me to display my displeasure.


----------



## Boyboyd

There's a rumour that the xbox files are 100% identical to the PC files, and thus can be used interchangeably.

I can't personally comment on this though.


----------



## Outcasst

They have got parts of the DLC working but there are still a lot of crashes.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Is anyone on here using the HD 2k texture pack version 1.5? I have installed it using Nexus mod manager and it says it's installed but nothing shows up under data files in the skyrim launcher, I think it's working though im getting like 1300-1400 MB of vram usage. I need some help figuring this out lol.


----------



## _Nikhil

It doesn't shows under the data files for me , but works. try comparing screenshots with and without (you can rename the textures folder to something else to disable it).


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Is anyone on here using the HD 2k texture pack version 1.5? I have installed it using Nexus mod manager and it says it's installed but nothing shows up under data files in the skyrim launcher, I think it's working though im getting like 1300-1400 MB of vram usage. I need some help figuring this out lol.


hey mate best thread for help on mods and tweaks etc go here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5390

helped me out a lot.


----------



## GoEz

I beat skyrim when it first came out and got to level 60-something with my first toon. Is it worth coming back now with DLC and trying out mods?


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> I beat skyrim when it first came out and got to level 60-something with my first toon. Is it worth coming back now with DLC and trying out mods?


I think so, there are some great mods out there that add new quests, monsters and weapons. My favorite for starting over is one on the Steam Workshop called "Live Another Life." It is an alternate start mod that is worth checking out. You don't even need to be the Dragonborne. Or try a non human/elf race if you have played one of the human/elf races previously.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoEz*
> 
> I beat skyrim when it first came out and got to level 60-something with my first toon. Is it worth coming back now with DLC and trying out mods?


haha yeah mate with all the mods out there, its well worth playing again. with almost limitless customisation options through mods, its an entirely new game.

theres obviously the new visual experiences via FXAA or ENB tweaks. but theres monster mods for new characters, new spells, weapons, locations, and mods that affect the way the whole Skyrim system works with your perks, levels, everything.


----------



## _Nikhil

I'm new to this game & the rpg genre and on level 3 now, any one know what magicka is & how to use it ? Also any idea of the perks to increase in the skills section. It shows I have 3 perks to increase, but how do I increase it ?
Been exploring much so far, is there a way to skip the night when there are no beds around ?

Thanks.


----------



## Siezureboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> I'm new to this game & the rpg genre and on level 3 now, any one know what magicka is & how to use it ? Also any idea of the perks to increase in the skills section. It shows I have 3 perks to increase, but how do I increase it ?
> Been exploring much so far, is there a way to skip the night when there are no beds around ?
> Thanks.


Hi and welcome to the Skyrim universe! I'm sure you'll enjoy your adventure and have fun bashing munsters in the dungeons as well as the intricate story quests.

As for magicka, it really depends on what you're aiming for. I assumes since you're asking that you're training to be a mage/druid/necromancer.

As far as mage magicka goes, fire, lightning, and ice, are the 3 elements of which you will be able to mandate. All three are pretty evenly balanced at their novice levels, but as you buy more scrolls (no level requirements to learn new spells, however the magicka at which they drain does vary quite drastically), you will find that each has a unique attribute to its own.

- Fire is more focused and applies more DPS on an individual target. However, I believe it has the largest magicka drain of the 3 elements.

-Lightning is more PVE based, so it has less DPS but more area to cover in case you're in a tight bind with an ambush or some sort.

-Ice is more of a de-buffer, I think at more advanced levels of the spell, it has the ability to drain the target's stamina or slow them down, I'm not sure which of the latter it is, but it is somewhere along those lines.

And then there are the various conjuration spells, alteration, etc., etc.

Really it depends on how you want to play. One of the very key elements that Bethesda emphasized with Skyrim is allowing the player to shape a class of his/her own and not limiting the playing capabilities in ways that would suppress his/her creative growth as the main characters. So it really opened a world in RPG in terms of options and just free styling and doing whatever you want.

So to sum it up, it's pretty much based on experimentation and playing style, so the same pretty much goes for the perks, depending on how you want to build your character, you can choose which perks suit you. If you want to be a mage, I recommend focusing a lot of your points toward each of the branches of the Destruction tree as well as the leveling up your magicka perk tree if there is one, I can't remember.

Bethesda did a pretty decent job of giving you freebie novice spells when you begin. And if you follow the main story quests (Champions guild, Mage School, etc.), then you will find that you be rewarded with even more cool stuff to experiment and build your character with.

So just have a gander, you can save whenever, so if you don't like a build then reload a previous save before you applied the changes.


----------



## kiznilian

an anyone help me figure this out? I know I'm missing a stupid detail.
All my necks for NPC's have a difference in their head/body. I've tried to add different character enhancements and none ever change the faces/body.
I put stuff into the \skyrim\Data\textures\actors\character\female and load it up and never see one change to the face/body. Not sure what is the thing that loads that is overwriting everything.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This is what my mods look like loading :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Hi and welcome to the Skyrim universe! I'm sure you'll enjoy your adventure and have fun bashing munsters in the dungeons as well as the intricate story quests.
> As for magicka, it really depends on what you're aiming for. I assumes since you're asking that you're training to be a mage/druid/necromancer.
> As far as mage magicka goes, fire, lightning, and ice, are the 3 elements of which you will be able to mandate. All three are pretty evenly balanced at their novice levels, but as you buy more scrolls (no level requirements to learn new spells, however the magicka at which they drain does vary quite drastically), you will find that each has a unique attribute to its own.
> - Fire is more focused and applies more DPS on an individual target. However, I believe it has the largest magicka drain of the 3 elements.
> -Lightning is more PVE based, so it has less DPS but more area to cover in case you're in a tight bind with an ambush or some sort.
> -Ice is more of a de-buffer, I think at more advanced levels of the spell, it has the ability to drain the target's stamina or slow them down, I'm not sure which of the latter it is, but it is somewhere along those lines.
> And then there are the various conjuration spells, alteration, etc., etc.
> Really it depends on how you want to play. One of the very key elements that Bethesda emphasized with Skyrim is allowing the player to shape a class of his/her own and not limiting the playing capabilities in ways that would suppress his/her creative growth as the main characters. So it really opened a world in RPG in terms of options and just free styling and doing whatever you want.
> So to sum it up, it's pretty much based on experimentation and playing style, so the same pretty much goes for the perks, depending on how you want to build your character, you can choose which perks suit you. If you want to be a mage, I recommend focusing a lot of your points toward each of the branches of the Destruction tree as well as the leveling up your magicka perk tree if there is one, I can't remember.
> Bethesda did a pretty decent job of giving you freebie novice spells when you begin. And if you follow the main story quests (Champions guild, Mage School, etc.), then you will find that you be rewarded with even more cool stuff to experiment and build your character with.
> So just have a gander, you can save whenever, so if you don't like a build then reload a previous save before you applied the changes.


Thanks for your post. Beginning to use the fire power, haven't used the perks yet.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Well, I give up on ENB.
I've tried using dozens of different ENB configs. Poured hours into trying everything on each individual config. Each one causes a different problem for me.

Can't use DoF on any of them except Enhanced Shaders ENB with Bokeh turned off due to Crossfire (6990).

I have to play with adaptation being enabled/disabled with each ENB config. Sometimes when they have it enabled - the game is too bright. Sometimes when they have it disabled the game is too bright and I have to enable it as opposed to typically disable it. And by too bright I mean BLINDING WHITE SCREEN and can't see. No amount of tweaking to the LightIntensityPoint and others in the enbconfig helps.

Then there is the flickering. Oh god the flickering - worst part. Some configs (and whatever they're putting in the textures folder) cause this ghastly flickering in the sky that progressively gets worse and begins to effect the entire game - the ground, people, water, its like a slow moving virus. Then my eyes start seeing things lol. I avoid these configs at first sight.

If all of that isn't a problem, then its the fact that everything becomes saturated and/or dark. Like insanely dark shadows. Even on ENB configs where shadows are set to be pretty damn bright in the various enbconfig file, for me it comes out pitch black. I cannot wrap my head around it, and its like no one else has these problems. I keep changing settings and nothing works!

I even went as far as uninstalling skyrim and freshly starting over. It's ridiculously annoying because I see the screenshots, then I see my game without ENB, and I want it more than anything.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Nikhil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Siezureboy*
> 
> Hi and welcome to the Skyrim universe! I'm sure you'll enjoy your adventure and have fun bashing munsters in the dungeons as well as the intricate story quests.
> As for magicka, it really depends on what you're aiming for. I assumes since you're asking that you're training to be a mage/druid/necromancer.
> As far as mage magicka goes, fire, lightning, and ice, are the 3 elements of which you will be able to mandate. All three are pretty evenly balanced at their novice levels, but as you buy more scrolls (no level requirements to learn new spells, however the magicka at which they drain does vary quite drastically), you will find that each has a unique attribute to its own.
> - Fire is more focused and applies more DPS on an individual target. However, I believe it has the largest magicka drain of the 3 elements.
> -Lightning is more PVE based, so it has less DPS but more area to cover in case you're in a tight bind with an ambush or some sort.
> -Ice is more of a de-buffer, I think at more advanced levels of the spell, it has the ability to drain the target's stamina or slow them down, I'm not sure which of the latter it is, but it is somewhere along those lines.
> And then there are the various conjuration spells, alteration, etc., etc.
> Really it depends on how you want to play. One of the very key elements that Bethesda emphasized with Skyrim is allowing the player to shape a class of his/her own and not limiting the playing capabilities in ways that would suppress his/her creative growth as the main characters. So it really opened a world in RPG in terms of options and just free styling and doing whatever you want.
> So to sum it up, it's pretty much based on experimentation and playing style, so the same pretty much goes for the perks, depending on how you want to build your character, you can choose which perks suit you. If you want to be a mage, I recommend focusing a lot of your points toward each of the branches of the Destruction tree as well as the leveling up your magicka perk tree if there is one, I can't remember.
> Bethesda did a pretty decent job of giving you freebie novice spells when you begin. And if you follow the main story quests (Champions guild, Mage School, etc.), then you will find that you be rewarded with even more cool stuff to experiment and build your character with.
> So just have a gander, you can save whenever, so if you don't like a build then reload a previous save before you applied the changes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your post. Beginning to use the fire power, haven't used the perks yet.
Click to expand...

You definitely want to spend perks as you get them. Just go into your skill menu with all the perk trees. You will see all the different skill trees available, and you can apply perks to them. If you want to start specializing in say Light Armor, start building up the Light Armor tree. Each perk you add will give certain bonuses, so overall they will add up to making your character much stronger.

There are plenty of Magicka schools to look at, conuration, alteration, illusion, restoration which all have their own spells and effects, etc. Restoration can be handy for any character as it focuses on Healing type spells.


----------



## Invisible

Starting to play Skyrim again, and you KNOW I gotta mod the living hell out of it again, haha.

Did anyone ever start implementing ENB with Pluto's Realistic Lighting? RL is amazing, and so is ENB, but whenever I stopped playing, I don't think anyone got them working together. If they can, can anyone provide me the "best" (I know that term is loose) ENB. I really don't feel like bothering looking through the entire Nexus to find one. The only one I remember is Superb's.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Starting to play Skyrim again, and you KNOW I gotta mod the living hell out of it again, haha.
> 
> Did anyone ever start implementing ENB with Pluto's Realistic Lighting? RL is amazing, and so is ENB, but whenever I stopped playing, I don't think anyone got them working together. If they can, can anyone provide me the "best" (I know that term is loose) ENB. I really don't feel like bothering looking through the entire Nexus to find one. The only one I remember is Superb's.


Check out this thread, it has some ENB developers and they pretty much have the best advice on all ENB/visual modding.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/5520_20


----------



## Rondik

I just got Skryrim, and started to look at all the mods that are out there and it is just overwhelming.

Does anyone what is the top 10 must have mods? Specifically to improve graphics? I am using the official hi rez textures but I know there are others.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rondik*
> 
> I just got Skryrim, and started to look at all the mods that are out there and it is just overwhelming.
> Does anyone what is the top 10 must have mods? Specifically to improve graphics? I am using the official hi rez textures but I know there are others.


To start, one of the most important mods you should get is an ENB or FXAA config. There are probably a hundred, if not more, configs out there that are constantly updated and added. Finding an config that suits your tastes will take some time, or if you have the patience, make your own! Head over to this thread and look at the various pictures members have posted of different configs, people are generally pretty helpful at recommending ENB configs too. Skyrim "Awesome Pictures" thread. Also, this guide is a little out-of-date, but it should help get you started in the right direction.

For the following mods I highly recommend downloading the Nexus Mod Manager to help manage all of your mods easily. It is fairly straight-forward. All you have to do is choose "Download with manager" when on a mod page on the Nexus and the manager will automatically download it for you, then you simply click on it in the manager and it will install.

Next, you should download the Texture Pack Combiner. Basically this mod combines 3 of more popular HD Texture pack overhauls on the Nexus and uses the textures from each mod that produces to what the author describes as the "best quality possible". You'll have to download each of the 3 texture packs before running the combiner, there are instructions on the page. I highly recommend this mod.

The next 8 mods here are what are in my opinion ESSENTIALS for the graphics in Skyrim. Anything else not listed can probably be found in the STEP guide. Basically it's an extensive list of most of the popular mods for Skyrim. It is a good reference for finding mods, but it isn't necessarily an exhaustive list.

Skyrim Flora Overhaul. Install after Texture Pack Combiner.
WATER
Xenius Character Enhancement (XCE)
Lush Grass
Lush Trees
Open Cities Skyrim. I haven't done much testing with this since the Navmesh bug was fixed, but I've heard that it works pretty well. Note that this will tax your system some.
Bellyaches Animal and Creature Texture Pack
Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel. Note that in order for this mod to work well with ENB, I recommend getting one of the ENB's that the author recommends if you like the pictures on the mod page. This mod has lots of potential I believe.

By no means is this an exhaustive list of the mods I use. In fact I have nearly 250 mods







The most important thing to remember when modding is to only install small amounts of mods at a time. It will not only help determine the cause of Skyrim crashes faster, but it also will give you an idea if you like a new mod you installed or not. Modding is a very time consuming project if you want to make it that way. Just make sure you have fun doing it. Good luck!


----------



## kiznilian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rondik*
> 
> I just got Skryrim, and started to look at all the mods that are out there and it is just overwhelming.
> Does anyone what is the top 10 must have mods? Specifically to improve graphics? I am using the official hi rez textures but I know there are others.


Download this PDF and go step by step through it. Best looking skyrim
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11


----------



## Rondik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> To start, one of the most important mods you should get is an ENB or FXAA config. There are probably a hundred, if not more, configs out there that are constantly updated and added. Finding an config that suits your tastes will take some time, or if you have the patience, make your own! Head over to this thread and look at the various pictures members have posted of different configs, people are generally pretty helpful at recommending ENB configs too. Skyrim "Awesome Pictures" thread. Also, this guide is a little out-of-date, but it should help get you started in the right direction.
> For the following mods I highly recommend downloading the Nexus Mod Manager to help manage all of your mods easily. It is fairly straight-forward. All you have to do is choose "Download with manager" when on a mod page on the Nexus and the manager will automatically download it for you, then you simply click on it in the manager and it will install.
> Next, you should download the Texture Pack Combiner. Basically this mod combines 3 of more popular HD Texture pack overhauls on the Nexus and uses the textures from each mod that produces to what the author describes as the "best quality possible". You'll have to download each of the 3 texture packs before running the combiner, there are instructions on the page. I highly recommend this mod.
> The next 8 mods here are what are in my opinion ESSENTIALS for the graphics in Skyrim. Anything else not listed can probably be found in the STEP guide. Basically it's an extensive list of most of the popular mods for Skyrim. It is a good reference for finding mods, but it isn't necessarily an exhaustive list.
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul. Install after Texture Pack Combiner.
> WATER
> Xenius Character Enhancement (XCE)
> Lush Grass
> Lush Trees
> Open Cities Skyrim. I haven't done much testing with this since the Navmesh bug was fixed, but I've heard that it works pretty well. Note that this will tax your system some.
> Bellyaches Animal and Creature Texture Pack
> Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel. Note that in order for this mod to work well with ENB, I recommend getting one of the ENB's that the author recommends if you like the pictures on the mod page. This mod has lots of potential I believe.
> By no means is this an exhaustive list of the mods I use. In fact I have nearly 250 mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important thing to remember when modding is to only install small amounts of mods at a time. It will not only help determine the cause of Skyrim crashes faster, but it also will give you an idea if you like a new mod you installed or not. Modding is a very time consuming project if you want to make it that way. Just make sure you have fun doing it. Good luck!


Thanks I am going to go through it this weekend. I am trying not to install too many, just the ones that are really necessary, I just want to make sure I don't fall into trap of I spend more time modding then playing =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiznilian*
> 
> Download this PDF and go step by step through it. Best looking skyrim
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11


I downloaded and will take a look thanks!


----------



## enrell

quick question guys

ive completed the companion quests and now a harbinger/harberer etc..

so ive decided to take on dark brotherhood quests and complete it, would i lose my benefit as a companion ie werewolf, room etc ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enrell*
> 
> quick question guys
> ive completed the companion quests and now a harbinger/harberer etc..
> so ive decided to take on dark brotherhood quests and complete it, would i lose my benefit as a companion ie werewolf, room etc ?


No. In fact, if you go as a werewolf, you get unique dialogue from one of the Dark Brotherhood people.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enrell*
> 
> quick question guys
> 
> ive completed the companion quests and now a harbinger/harberer etc..
> 
> so ive decided to take on dark brotherhood quests and complete it, would i lose my benefit as a companion ie werewolf, room etc ?


I don't think so. Pretty sure most or all of the side factions can be completed fully without interfering with the others. Not counting the Civil War of course, you have to take a side there.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Out of curiosity, does anyone here run 60fps solid without ANY dips whatsoever? I'm at 60 most of the times with dips to 59/58. If I limit it to 40fps the same thing happens. With Vsync on and not being able to maintain 60fps it can be stutter-ish.


----------



## Airrick10

Thanks for the Mod info guys!!! I too will be trying some of this stuff out since I just got Skyrim this past weekend


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone here run 60fps solid without ANY dips whatsoever? I'm at 60 most of the times with dips to 59/58. If I limit it to 40fps the same thing happens. With Vsync on and not being able to maintain 60fps it can be stutter-ish.


I experienced the same thing when I had a 7970. I'm still modding before I play again but I will hopefully be finished sometime next week if you can wait that long


----------



## Rondik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> For the following mods I highly recommend downloading the Nexus Mod Manager to help manage all of your mods easily. It is fairly straight-forward. All you have to do is choose "Download with manager" when on a mod page on the Nexus and the manager will automatically download it for you, then you simply click on it in the manager and it will install.
> Next, you should download the Texture Pack Combiner. Basically this mod combines 3 of more popular HD Texture pack overhauls on the Nexus and uses the textures from each mod that produces to what the author describes as the "best quality possible". You'll have to download each of the 3 texture packs before running the combiner, there are instructions on the page. I highly recommend this mod.


So installed Nexus Mod Manager and I was curious how do the Bethesda HI Rez mods work with say texture combiner? I already downloaded everything and ran the batch file. So what I was curious in Nexus Mod Manager do I need to change order of when the Bethesda Hi rez is loaded and the new texture combiner pack? Won't they overstep on eachother? I was reading some threads but sort of old from back in Feb you have to go and change something an ini?

http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/555176-bethesda-hd-pack-override/page__st__10__p__4509094#entry4509094
Quote:


> How to use the new Official Hi-Res texture pack with user created mods:
> 
> 1. Disable or delete the esps that came with the official texture pack.
> 
> 2. Backup then open
> SteamApps\Common\Skyrim\Skyrim_default.ini
> &
> Documents\My Games\Skyrim\Skyrim.ini
> 
> 3. Change this in both files:
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> 
> To this:
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa, HighResTexturePack01.bsa, HighResTexturePack02.bsa
> 
> 4. Save both files.
> 
> Now user created mods will be able to override what they need to override in the official texture pack.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone here run 60fps solid without ANY dips whatsoever? I'm at 60 most of the times with dips to 59/58. If I limit it to 40fps the same thing happens. With Vsync on and not being able to maintain 60fps it can be stutter-ish.


There will always be small dips like that with v-sync on. I consider 60 FPS with occasional 58-59 FPS dips to be the same thing as 60 FPS. I use adaptive V-Sync and get such frame rates, but no stutter or screen tear so it's perfect.


----------



## Rondik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> To start, one of the most important mods you should get is an ENB or FXAA config. There are probably a hundred, if not more, configs out there that are constantly updated and added. Finding an config that suits your tastes will take some time, or if you have the patience, make your own! Head over to this thread and look at the various pictures members have posted of different configs, people are generally pretty helpful at recommending ENB configs too. Skyrim "Awesome Pictures" thread. Also, this guide is a little out-of-date, but it should help get you started in the right direction.
> For the following mods I highly recommend downloading the Nexus Mod Manager to help manage all of your mods easily. It is fairly straight-forward. All you have to do is choose "Download with manager" when on a mod page on the Nexus and the manager will automatically download it for you, then you simply click on it in the manager and it will install.
> Next, you should download the Texture Pack Combiner. Basically this mod combines 3 of more popular HD Texture pack overhauls on the Nexus and uses the textures from each mod that produces to what the author describes as the "best quality possible". You'll have to download each of the 3 texture packs before running the combiner, there are instructions on the page. I highly recommend this mod.
> The next 8 mods here are what are in my opinion ESSENTIALS for the graphics in Skyrim. Anything else not listed can probably be found in the STEP guide. Basically it's an extensive list of most of the popular mods for Skyrim. It is a good reference for finding mods, but it isn't necessarily an exhaustive list.
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul. Install after Texture Pack Combiner.
> WATER
> Xenius Character Enhancement (XCE)
> Lush Grass
> Lush Trees
> Open Cities Skyrim. I haven't done much testing with this since the Navmesh bug was fixed, but I've heard that it works pretty well. Note that this will tax your system some.
> Bellyaches Animal and Creature Texture Pack
> Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel. Note that in order for this mod to work well with ENB, I recommend getting one of the ENB's that the author recommends if you like the pictures on the mod page. This mod has lots of potential I believe.
> By no means is this an exhaustive list of the mods I use. In fact I have nearly 250 mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most important thing to remember when modding is to only install small amounts of mods at a time. It will not only help determine the cause of Skyrim crashes faster, but it also will give you an idea if you like a new mod you installed or not. Modding is a very time consuming project if you want to make it that way. Just make sure you have fun doing it. Good luck!


So I went ahead and installed the texture combiner along with the Flora, Lush trees, and lush grass, and I am pretty sure I got it installed right...or I think I do, I do notice game takes considerable longer to load when i load up a save game after starting skyrim. But to be honest I don't see major differences between these and the official hi rez textures from bethesda, either that or my eyes are really bad.

Maybe I am just not in an area that makes a huge difference don't know.

I will keep trying other mods and the ENB I guess


----------



## Outcasst

I want Dawnguard!!!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I want Dawnguard!!!!


QFT. Hopefully we get it by next week.


----------



## enrell

this game is awesome !!

i only have monster mod and warfares mod installed and it gets more fun.

did not do my main quest but now concentrating on the side quests.

right know im on a quest to collect the deities weapons...woohooo !!

too bad there isnt any weapon racks which able to display that many weapons...


----------



## Marin

If anyone can help me with this issue I'll be super happy.

Anyways, it seems the portion of the map between Iverstead and Riften no longer works. If I attempt to fast travel there the game will just keep loading and if I trying to normally travel there the game freezes. No clue what caused the issue but also half of Largashbur is inaccessible since it locks up the game.


----------



## sgtjeep

Try reloading your last save that works right, assuming all was well before.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Am I the only one who wanted more of J'Zargo's anti-undead scrolls? The dialogue acts like they malfunctioned somehow, but I thought they were boss. I set most of them off, then went back to him thinking he'd sell me more. Now i regret having only three left over.


If you get one of the crafting overhaul mods or something that adds more smithable items, with an existing spell (for knowledge of its creation) all you need is roll of paper and something else, can't remember, and you can craft spells. Can only craft copies of ones you own on your person at that time.


----------



## G33K

I was afraid of the performance hit of SMIM, especially on my laptop, but thought I'd try it since Skyrim HD was running smoothly

(Warning: Low AA and Low resolution + no ENB or FXAA Injector)










Mind = blown


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtjeep*
> 
> Try reloading your last save that works right, assuming all was well before.


Great. That could be a couple of saves back or over 500 saves back.

Y u no work Skyrim.


----------



## G33K

Anybody know what mod might be causing these glowing trees in the distance? I'm thinking it's a conflict between Project Reality Climates of Tamriel, Skyrim HD, Better Dynamic Snow, and/or SMIM somehow.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Started messing around around with the ugridload settings and I have to say it makes a huge difference when traveling the world. Reduces those ugly pop-ins to a much more manageable distance.


----------



## iARDAs

MY GOD

This game is pretty epic in 1440p. Loving it so far.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quick questions -

1.) Anyone know of a way to move the health/stamina/magicka bars and make the health bar deplete from one side or the other instead of both ways?

i want to stack them up like morrowind/oblivion and the health bar is ridiculously in-accurate at a quick glance when it depletes from both sides. Maybe its just me but I constantly mistake ~25% health left for about 40% and it kills me.

2.) are there mods that reduce the casting rate NPC Mages have? Im sick of insta-dying to what looks like 1 or 2 spells that when watching fraps and listening to the sound effects a second time was actually 6 or 7 casts in the span of about 1 second... (No, stacking magic resist gear doesnt help this). NPC archers drive me up a wall as well because they all either 1 shot me (light armor, maxed armor rating) or do no damage at all, there is no in-between.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> MY GOD
> 
> This game is pretty epic in 1440p. Loving it so far.


haha yeah i recently made that move and its awesome ay, cant go back now.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Well. I just bought Skyrim for $65.. one week late and I'm paying $30 extra dollars for it. You guys got a list of must have mods? I've already played on Xbox but I didn't finish, I want to go all out.


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Well. I just bought Skyrim for $65.. one week late and I'm paying $30 extra dollars for it. You guys got a list of must have mods? I've already played on Xbox but I didn't finish, I want to go all out.


I have had some really great luck with STEP (Skyrim Total Enhancement Project). You can find it on Skyrimnexus.com (cannot provide link, work blocks nexus). Also the Your best Skyrim "Awesome pictures"? has a lot of great pics of mods and ENB configs. If you are using your Maximus sig rig, you will dominate most of the texture mods.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*
> 
> I have had some really great luck with STEP (Skyrim Total Enhancement Project). You can find it on Skyrimnexus.com (cannot provide link, work blocks nexus). Also the Your best Skyrim "Awesome pictures"? has a lot of great pics of mods and ENB configs. If you are using your Maximus sig rig, you will dominate most of the texture mods.


Well that's great news. I'm not quite new to the modding scene(Fallout NV) but should I be using NexusMods or The Steam Workshop? Thanks the link.


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Well that's great news. I'm not quite new to the modding scene(Fallout NV) but should I be using NexusMods or The Steam Workshop? Thanks the link.


Nexus is my go to, but there are a few that I like in the Steam Workshop. I usually check both periodically. All the STEP mods are on Nexus unless otherwise stated, like the Skyrim Script Extender.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*
> 
> Nexus is my go to, but there are a few that I like in the Steam Workshop. I usually check both periodically. All the STEP mods are on Nexus unless otherwise stated, like the Skyrim Script Extender.


Have you ever been to Lovers Lab?


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Have you ever been to Lovers Lab?


First I've heard of it, what is it?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *medtechgreg*
> 
> First I've heard of it, what is it?


Mod site, with adult and non adult content without the Nanny Police state of Nexus. Be warned there's some hilarious stuff there too.









Tera armor

http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=9714&pid=196470#pid196470

Lightning Armor

http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=5551


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Can you guys recommend mods I should use right off the bat? Like ones that actually improve the vanilla game?


----------



## medtechgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can you guys recommend mods I should use right off the bat? Like ones that actually improve the vanilla game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Mod site, with adult and non adult content without the Nanny Police state of Nexus. Be warned there's some hilarious stuff there too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tera armor
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=9714&pid=196470#pid196470
> Lightning Armor
> http://www.loverslab.com/showthread.php?tid=5551


I'll have to check that out when I get home. Work blocks pretty much all sites related to "games"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can you guys recommend mods I should use right off the bat? Like ones that actually improve the vanilla game?


Are you looking for graphic/texture mods or gameplay?

For textures you could try "2k Textures" or "Enhanced Skyrim" I think it is called. For gameplay, if you are using keyboard/mouse, get SkyUI and you need the Skyrim Script Extender for best use.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can you guys recommend mods I should use right off the bat? Like ones that actually improve the vanilla game?


There's a lot. Just start with the top files at nexus. That said I really disliked Climates of Tamriel, it made everything pitch dark all the time.

Oh get UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul. And then add all the hotties, Cerwiden the healer, Selene from Underworld, the hotties from Girls of Skyrim lol, Akasha of Queen of the Damned. Hmm, I like followers hehe. Don't get too many though they'll kill everything and leave you little to level your main skills on.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright thanks guys.


----------



## Derko1

I've been experimenting with using down sampling AA lately. I wasn't able to get it to work before cause of my screen... but now it works! I did the below for a thread that has a tutorial on it at Guru3D forum for ATI Drivers.

So I never thought about using it with Skyrim though. I guess I thought it would make it run like crap... or it wouldn't work. I don't know... but I gave it a shot and got some interesting results.

I figure that this would interest a lot of you who already use this... or who may not know what it is... or you may just not care!

So here's the results!

I get 89fps from using 2xSSAA and 16xAF at 1920x1080 in this specific scene. I rebooted the PC and made a fresh save at that spot and did not move or looked around. Video memory in use was 2570mb.

I get 91fps from using 2xMSAA at 2560x1440 in the same exact conditions as above. Usage for of video ram was 2780, so up 200mb. But still better frame rate.

One interesting thing that I noticed, was card usage. While it hovered around 48-55 at 1080. It would peak high 70s at 1440. Much better scaling with higher resolutions.

I tried the above conditions 3 times and the results were the same each time.

Now for some image quality comparisons.

Original shots are huge btw...

Here is the original 1920x1080 w/ 2xSSAA and 16xAF

Here is the original 2560x1440 w/ 2xMSAA and 16xAF

Now here are some samples... of the very clear difference of who is the winner of the two. I will just put 1080 or 1440 on each sample so you know which is which.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1080:








1440:













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1080:








1440:











Well... you be the judge of that.


----------



## Stash9876

I need a little help. I cleared out a cave (Ironbind Barrow) at the end of which there are stairs that lead to the top of a mountain (Ironbind Outlook). The problem is, my follower won't come back down. When I go back in the door to the cave, he doesn't follow. When I climb down the mountain any other way, he won't follow. I even went to the nearest city to see if he would appear at my side when I entered it, but no luck. I don't want to just leave him because he has a bunch of my stuff and I can't carry it. I don't want to have to make a bunch of trips transferring all the items either because that would be a big hassle. I'm not using many mods and none of them alter follower behavior or anything like that.

Has anyone encountered any problems like this? Any way to get my follower down from there?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Do you have any follower mods? I'd try disabling them.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Do you have any follower mods? I'd try disabling them.


No follower mods.


----------



## hakz

check your companion if he/she has key items.


----------



## Stash9876

Nevermind, I found a way to get him back. Apparently fast traveling does the trick.


----------



## Sir Beregond

While googling has indicated lag, stuttering problems with the 1.7 patch (I have noticed this lag and stuttering too, where as before it was smooth as butter), has anyone had problems with their gameplay setting not saving and returing to their defaults everytime you exit and reopen the game? I am talking about mouse sensitivity, disabling xbox controller, and difficulty settings. While I haven't been able to pinpoint the patch and Dawnguard being the source of the problem, since downloading both, I have to manually change all those settings back to where I want them everytime I exit the game, and launch it again. A reinstall did not correct this. Anyone have any ideas for a fix, or maybe experiencing this themselves?


----------



## Kebeno

Hello fellow Skyrim players, I have a question. I'm wondering if my PC is set to run the game in high settings or at least medium settings.
My computer specs:
-1920x1080 Monitor ( FLATRON)
-Radeon HD 5700 series
-4GB ram
-windows 7 Ultimate (64bit)
-AMD Phenom (2x 550) 3.1GHz processor
-500GB harddrive

Thank you!


----------



## hakz

^ yes, I believe so. If it can't, you may want to turn down your resolution a bit, and it's gonna be fine


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> While googling has indicated lag, stuttering problems with the 1.7 patch (I have noticed this lag and stuttering too, where as before it was smooth as butter), has anyone had problems with their gameplay setting not saving and returing to their defaults everytime you exit and reopen the game? I am talking about mouse sensitivity, disabling xbox controller, and difficulty settings. While I haven't been able to pinpoint the patch and Dawnguard being the source of the problem, since downloading both, I have to manually change all those settings back to where I want them everytime I exit the game, and launch it again. A reinstall did not correct this. Anyone have any ideas for a fix, or maybe experiencing this themselves?


I am experiencing this issue and it's very frustrating. I also had my first ever CTD in 70hrs of Skyrim, after 20mins playtime a few days ago.


----------



## Otterclock

Just picked up Skyrim again after a few months not playing. got dawnguard. I've had like 5 CTDs after a few hours of play. It's like launch week all over again.


----------



## Kebeno

Haha, that kid is going to be a G. (hopefully). Dovakiin is a pretty sick name, it's not that bad considering what other parents name their child's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kebeno*
> 
> Haha, that kid is going to be a G. (hopefully). Dovakiin is a pretty sick name, it's not that bad considering what other parents name their child's.


How do you know he won't take an arrow to the knee when he goes to school?


----------



## hakz

because...

FUS RO DAH!!!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> because...
> FUS RO DAH!!!


Better yet...

YOL TOOR SHUL!!!!


----------



## hakz

Hi guys, been playing with the game in less than a month and just had get the hang of it. I'm quite envious about the mods that were used here and some from the amazing screenies thread as well. I honestly don't know where to start. I want to experience great visuals too. I'm running the game on a max and native resolution of 1680x1050.

I found the savedatas and made a backup just in case. If I install the game on a different rig and copy/paste the savefiles to their correct locations would I be able to play it without experiencing any problem?

Can I use mods and load a saved (vanilla) game on a modded game?
Please recommend me some nice mods to use.

Are the mods tested on Win8?

Thanks!


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Hi guys, been playing with the game in less than a month and just had get the hang of it. I'm quite envious about the mods that were used here and some from the amazing screenies thread as well. I honestly don't know where to start. I want to experience great visuals too. I'm running the game on a max and native resolution of 1680x1050.
> I found the savedatas and made a backup just in case. If I install the game on a different rig and copy/paste the savefiles to their correct locations would I be able to play it without experiencing any problem?
> Can I use mods and load a saved (vanilla) game on a modded game?
> Please recommend me some nice mods to use.
> Are the mods tested on Win8?
> Thanks!


hey mate. yeah you wont have any issues launching a vanilla game into mods. its the other way around that causes issues. like if you mod the game then change your save or machine or whatever and dont launch the save with the same mods, some things may not work. but its usually just mod specific, like weapons/armour disappearing or whatever. which makes sense, if they arnt there they wont appear.

as for mod recommendations, dude way too many to list some. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com

go there and look around, spend some time. modding skyrim is pretty personal depending on what you wanna add/change in the game.

imo best visuals start is the HD pack + Skyrim Realistic Overhaul + Project Reality's Climates of Tamriel + any character mods that increase texture res or definition.

theres heaps mate.


----------



## hakz

Thanks for the help mate, another question... I'm on a 1680x1050 screen, would the HD pack make a difference?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

oh man i freaking love Skyrim, played all...hell i still own all of the Elder Scrolls games. i have put around 300-400hrs into the game. still play it every now and again got the game on release i literally ran home from the shops when i picked it up


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> Thanks for the help mate, another question... I'm on a 1680x1050 screen, would the HD pack make a difference?


yeah man for sure, especially at that resolution. since its a lower res, adding more definition can only be a good thing







its easy enough to try, with the official HD pack once its download, unless you run the .BSA files in your mod list its not active anyway, so you can turn it on and off to see how it goes, same with most of the texture mods.

just make sure to use Nexus Mod Manager if you wanna chop/change texture mods all the time, otherwise you'll need to back up every original texture file first in another location if you plan to mod manually. then play the copy/paste/replace/repeat game. pain in the arse if you ask me haha.

edit:

haha i just clocked 144hrs in Skyrim according to Steam, and i havnt even met the Greybeards yet... tried once cant find the path to climb the mountain haha.


----------



## hakz

haha. I had the same dilemma weeks ago. Tried a little mountaineering from the left side of the mountain and miserably failed.








You can find the path from the right (East) side of the mountain, forgot the name of the small town. Head northwest and just follow the route. The infamous thousand steps await.
Oh, and be careful, an Ice Troll will greet you halfway


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> haha. I had the same dilemma weeks ago. Tried a little mountaineering from the left side of the mountain and miserably failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the path from the right (East) side of the mountain, forgot the name of the small town. Head northwest and just follow the route. The infamous thousand steps await.
> Oh, and be careful, an Ice Troll will greet you halfway


ahh....k. i did meet an ice troll on my way up one time, i thought i made it half way, did discover a town and even a cave i think..then i got lost, i think of fell somewhere, died and thought you know what...screw it. greybeards can wait.


----------



## hakz

haha. happened to me a few times, Fall from a mountain, forgot to save. At least I almost died laughing watching the falling animation haha


----------



## modinn

For those of you that don't subscribe to the "Skyrim Awesome Pictures" thread, I thought I'd post this here. Sorry to those who are subscribed for the double post.

*STEP v2.2 IS OUT*


----------



## 125837

I just finished setting up 2.1 lol


----------



## OverClocker55

GTS 450 1GB. What setting and fps?


----------



## hakz

I think around medium settings. Don't have the card to test it though


----------



## pepejovi

A little under medium I'd say. 5770 did good enough at medium.


----------



## pepejovi

I am truly sorry for double posting AND asking such a frequently asked question, but I'm lazy. Live with it.

I just reinstalled Skyrim + Dawnguard, and i need to reinstall mods, what would you guys suggest? I'd like to keep the installation simple with very little tweaking though.

With the graphical mods, I'd still like to keep my FPS at over 35ish though.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I am truly sorry for double posting AND asking such a frequently asked question, but I'm lazy. Live with it.
> I just reinstalled Skyrim + Dawnguard, and i need to reinstall mods, what would you guys suggest? I'd like to keep the installation simple with very little tweaking though.
> With the graphical mods, I'd still like to keep my FPS at over 35ish though.


I'm guessing you're running Skyrim at 1080p right?

SkyUI is a must. To further improve graphics, try the FXAA post injector mod and turn on Ambient Occlusion in the NVIDIA control panel.
I would avoid any high-res texture packs (unless you have more than 1.5 GB VRAM).


----------



## gtarmanrob

ok guys need some serious help. tried uninstalling Sounds of Skyrim to see if it helps my frequent crash to desktop.. now though my character is stuck in 3rd person, 'F' doesnt work. turning into werewolf triggers but doesnt happen, then im locked in werewolf mode where i cant access any menus or inventory, even if i wait it out. and it doesnt even transform, just triggers.

this is resolved by re-installing SoS - Civilisations. however i dont want it installed as i suspect, when mixed with ENB's and Climates of Tamriel, its causing a lot of crashes.

any ideas?

i tried starting a new game with Sounds of Skyrim already uninstalled, but now after a short while i get freezing. not running any ENBs, heavily modded game but nothing new compared to before.


----------



## hakz

try console command, tfc 1 and/or tfc 0 and see if there's a difference.
also, have you tried disabling all of your mods?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> try console command, tfc 1 and/or tfc 0 and see if there's a difference.
> also, have you tried disabling all of your mods?


no havnt disabled mods yet, but i started a new game and its fine, with SoS uninstalled. so for some reason it poo'd on my save file when i uninstalled it.

will try that camera thing though..i'll cry if thats all it is. its pretty fun starting again, but i was very happy where i was, you know?


----------



## gtarmanrob

friggin Dawnguard! disabled that, game hasnt crashed for a while yet, and was able to recover my old save file. how weird is that...spewing though coz i wanna play Dawnguard.


----------



## hakz

try saving without dawnguard, then exit, apply dawnguard then load your save. hope it works out.


----------



## gtarmanrob

cheers, will do. for now got it all working, except in my main save, i noticed a lot of stuttering. so i checked my save file, now its starting to bloat, its at 33mb. im like far out, cmon. what next? haha this game is so poorly optimised! fun as hell though.


----------



## elreyhorus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> cheers, will do. for now got it all working, except in my main save, i noticed a lot of stuttering. so i checked my save file, now its starting to bloat, its at 33mb. im like far out, cmon. what next? haha this game is so poorly optimised! fun as hell though.


Have you been hoarding every cabbage you come across? Skyrim hoarder!
Just kidding.

My main save is 10.5 MB, so 33 MB seems abnormally large. Mind you, this is for my level 81 character with 250+ hours and an awful penchant to pick up any item that's worth more than 15 gold/1 weight.

Bethesda's Creation Engine keeps track of items in the game world once they have been randomly generated. Thus, if you have explored many areas and amassed an entire army's worth of gear, you will have a large save file.

By the way, has anyone tried the newest NVIDIA 306.23 WHQL drivers with Skyrim? Is there any noticeable performance improvement?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> Have you been hoarding every cabbage you come across? Skyrim hoarder!
> Just kidding.
> My main save is 10.5 MB, so 33 MB seems abnormally large. Mind you, this is for my level 81 character with 250+ hours and an awful penchant to pick up any item that's worth more than 15 gold/1 weight.
> Bethesda's Creation Engine keeps track of items in the game world once they have been randomly generated. Thus, if you have explored many areas and amassed an entire army's worth of gear, you will have a large save file.
> By the way, has anyone tried the newest NVIDIA 306.23 WHQL drivers with Skyrim? Is there any noticeable performance improvement?


im a level 77 character with like 180 hrs or something, but the saves were fine @ 16mb until i messed around with my Sounds of Skyrim installation. the game was crashing WAY too often and apparently it was that mod. however, removing the mods now causes massive save file bloat as i have found out. can re-install, however the mods cause instability so its lose-lose really.

my new save has no Sounds of Skyrim installed, and so far save file is 4.7mb so im happy for now. plus its fun starting again anyway, was bit tired of being a Khajit.


----------



## wreckless

which perks should i level if i wanna go all out destructon.. fire? frost? both? dual casting? all of em?

thanks!

also side question, i was walking west to forge the three Gauldur Amulet Fragments and i ran into a dragon flying voer a burial site who then raised Vuljotnaak, a skeleton dragon.. should i try and kill him at lvl 10?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> which perks should i level if i wanna go all out destructon.. fire? frost? both? dual casting? all of em?
> thanks!
> also side question, i was walking west to forge the three Gauldur Amulet Fragments and i ran into a dragon flying voer a burial site who then raised Vuljotnaak, a skeleton dragon.. should i try and kill him at lvl 10?


regarding the destruction question, that all depends. frost damages health and stamina, shock damages health and magicka, and fire damages health only but lasts longer. personally i love shock damage as a lot of enemies, especially in really important areas, use magic. but bear in mind a lot of them also cast magic resistance spells, so you really need a blend of each type. and definitely get dual casting, however you wanna make sure each level up you increase your total magicka count or you wont have enough magicka to dual cast.

as for the dragon, you're near Kynesgrove. at level 10, i rekon if you have it on an easy difficulty you might take him. without giving away any spoilers, he's got one hell of a fire attack







just saying..


----------



## wreckless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> regarding the destruction question, that all depends. frost damages health and stamina, shock damages health and magicka, and fire damages health only but lasts longer. personally i love shock damage as a lot of enemies, especially in really important areas, use magic. but bear in mind a lot of them also cast magic resistance spells, so you really need a blend of each type. and definitely get dual casting, however you wanna make sure each level up you increase your total magicka count or you wont have enough magicka to dual cast.
> as for the dragon, you're near Kynesgrove. at level 10, i rekon if you have it on an easy difficulty you might take him. without giving away any spoilers, he's got one hell of a fire attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just saying..


awesome thanks.

i heard somewhere that dualcasting wasn't great.. or was that opinion changed? or maybe it wasn't great untill you patch up? hmm


----------



## hakz

dual casting can stagger (as far as I know). You can take out the dragon using missile attacks. I believe i killed him before using firebolt, but it was a loooooooooooooooooong fight


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> awesome thanks.
> i heard somewhere that dualcasting wasn't great.. or was that opinion changed? or maybe it wasn't great untill you patch up? hmm


dual casting is great imo, but as i said only if you level up your total magicka, otherwise a lot of the spells you get at higher levels cost too much magicka to dual cast, and most of the time you can only dual cast once before waiting for a full magicka bar recharge. Incinerate is one of those, i cant remember what magicka level my 77 character is at, but i cant dual cast Incinerate. a single Incinerate fireball does like 50 points of fire damage, so dual casting it would be brutal, but i cant i dont think. but im not a mage character.

if you're going for a solid mage character, then do it. but if you want to use magic with melee or ranged weapons, like myself, then i recommend getting it for things like Restoration, so you can heal yourself super quick. imo if you end up favouring swords and bows, dual casting is a bit of a waste for destruction, for the above mentioned reason - you have to spend valuable level ups on magicka as opposed to health or stamina.


----------



## wreckless

question: is there a diff between the nexus 2k texture patch [ http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607 ] and the one from Steam?

also, do these patches strictly affect graphics/etc?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> question: is there a diff between the nexus 2k texture patch [ http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607 ] and the one from Steam?
> also, do these patches strictly affect graphics/etc?


i run both the official HD pack plus other texture mods, i dont think the official pack makes all textures 2K, hence the nexus mods. i prefer Skyrim Realistic Overhaul and Beautiful Skyrim vs 2K Texture pack.

and if its a texture pack, yes they are usually purely graphics/textures only, no scripting.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24482/

Slender man in Skyrim. Nowhere is safe now


----------



## svaalbard

Here's a really cool mod that let's you handplace over 50 different paintings, ranging from portraits to landscapes, on any wall in Skyrim (home, jarls palace, etc) Easy and simple to use too!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard*
> 
> Here's a really cool mod that let's you handplace over 50 different paintings, ranging from portraits to landscapes, on any wall in Skyrim (home, jarls palace, etc) Easy and simple to use too!


What is this, SkySims?


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24482/
> 
> Slender man in Skyrim. Nowhere is safe now


nuuuuuuuuuuu!

sent from my evo3d using tapatalk


----------



## Thedark1337

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24875/

Gangmam style in Skyrim... Oh dear god why?


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24875/
> Gangmam style in Skyrim... Oh dear god why?


I think you mean "Oh god yes!"

Not that I'll download it.


----------



## hakz

Finally!









Jarl Balgruuf knows how to gangnam! XD


----------



## Thedark1337

LOL nice! that is hilarious


----------



## Ghost23

So does anyone have any small re-texture/immersion adding mods?

I have URWL, 2K Textures, the SMIMM or whatever mod, armor retextures, weapon, vurts, all that good stuff, and the performance is still amazing.

I hate using ENB's but I love the "little" things, little retextures or what not too add immersion, anyone care to suggest some mods?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I hate using ENB's but I love the "little" things, little retextures or what not too add immersion, anyone care to suggest some mods?


Immersion? Get frostfall (frostfall, hypothermia mod) or something like that. If you stay out in the cold too long, you'll die. If you swim in fridgid water for more than 30 seconds, you'll die. How damp you are and what you're wearing affect how quickly you get cold. Craftable tents, fire pits, torches, and cooking spits too.

It's an excellent mod, but it's not yet compatible with 'climates of tamriel' which is another great mod. The developer says support is coming though.

There's also "guard dialogue overhall" which makes guards say some great things sometimes as you're walking past.


----------



## Newbie2009

Ok on first play through. I think it is a decent game so far. Used some mods, some screenies. Looks decent now.


----------



## hakz

that's nice. try climates of tamriel too


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Immersion? Get frostfall (frostfall, hypothermia mod) or something like that. If you stay out in the cold too long, you'll die. If you swim in fridgid water for more than 30 seconds, you'll die. How damp you are and what you're wearing affect how quickly you get cold. Craftable tents, fire pits, torches, and cooking spits too.
> It's an excellent mod, but it's not yet compatible with 'climates of tamriel' which is another great mod. The developer says support is coming though.
> There's also "guard dialogue overhall" which makes guards say some great things sometimes as you're walking past.


Hmm, I've used the hypo mod, it's alright, not sure I like it, immersive yes but sometimes just annoying. I may try it again though.

I have the Guard one


----------



## Infinite Jest

I had noticed this when I first played through, but now that I'm making another pass on master difficulty, I thought I might as well bring it up. When I move around, especially at night in an area with something high-contrast like snow, it seems that a certain distance ahead of me, everything gets a light rework of detail and a bit brighter, as can sort of be seen in this screen shot (area closer to me has whiter snow and there is a distinct line in which it becomes darker). Is this something that can be fixed? ( accidentally deleted my skyrimprefs.ini so I'm dinking around with the settings anyway; no mods atm)



And on an unrelated note... Giants have one hell of a batting arm on master difficulty.


----------



## Thedark1337

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383 Better Dynamic Snow will help improve the snow quality from being so pure white. You could also try configuring the view distances in skyrim Configurator: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/814 It is a gui based INI file editor for Skyrim.







and also if there is shadow striping you can install this: http://www.skyrimforge.com/mods/more-dynamic-shadows-striping-fi/ More dynamic shadows and striping. The mod creator was banned from the nexus unfortunately so he has his mod on either that website or steam workshop: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7914


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383 Better Dynamic Snow will help improve the snow quality from being so pure white. You could also try configuring the view distances in skyrim Configurator: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/814 It is a gui based INI file editor for Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also if there is shadow striping you can install this: http://www.skyrimforge.com/mods/more-dynamic-shadows-striping-fi/ More dynamic shadows and striping. The mod creator was banned from the nexus unfortunately so he has his mod on either that website or steam workshop: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=7914


That config tool is bloody awesome! I wish I had the time to hammer out the perfect settings for my rig. Regardless, it seems that what's mostly holding me back is my VRAM,


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> That config tool is bloody awesome! I wish I had the time to hammer out the perfect settings for my rig. Regardless, it seems that what's mostly holding me back is my VRAM,


if you don't care about texture quality you can try this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14504 it makes some of the textures 512x512. It will lower the quality a little bit but it will save you a lot of vram. I currently use it right now


----------



## Infinite Jest

I messed around a bit with some settings and now have a major halo effect around most of the character models when in any kind of outdoor light. What shadow settings typically cause this? Some of the settings leave me clueless as to what they actually do (Skyrim configurator).


----------



## Thedark1337

it should have a screenshot of what it will look like next to each setting on the configurator. See if changing the settings around will have that halo effect or not. I am not familiar with Skyrim configuring.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*
> 
> it should have a screenshot of what it will look like next to each setting on the configurator. See if changing the settings around will have that halo effect or not. I am not familiar with Skyrim configuring.


The previews don't seem to want to work for me. Regardless, I gave some of the lighting presets a shot (presets in the configurator) and very high seems to produce some gorgeous lighting all around (as gorgeous as it gets without mods) and eliminates the halo effect. I may give the lower res. textures a shot, as outside my VRAM is maxed almost all of the time and I get framerate stutters every so often. Do you notice a huge difference between the low and 'high' res textures?

The next card I buy (in the distant future) will definitely be one with extra VRAM over the standard.


----------



## Thedark1337

i do notice a reduction of about 100-200 in VRAM usage for me. It does seem to get maxed less often but it still does. i hate having a 1gb card


----------



## Unstableiser

I had a dragon texture mod from the Nexus I think, or perhaps the Workshop but anyways I can't find it now. It was a complete texture replacement not just colour, and very high resolution. Any leads?


----------



## hakz

there's lots in nexus


----------



## Unstableiser

Really? I can only see four and none of them are increased texture resolution:/ I'd also love to know what chaps use for characters to make them look so realistic, the main one I can find is XCE which I've always used but it doesn't hold a tealight.


----------



## Thedark1337

i use cbbe, chbhsc , Apachii sky hair and my favorite race mod Succubus race mod. You could also try Lunari or Temptress race. Those 2 races are IMO the top 2 races in Skyrim.


----------



## Unstableiser

Thanks for the suggestions. I found my dragon skin and I found CBBE and the male version and installed those with Apachii hair. I'm not interested in a new race I just want all the current races to look better, that includes NPCs as well as myself which is why I used XCE. The male CBBE seems to have done just that, and I use the elven mod for the elves. The female mod seems to only have effected bodies unfortunately. Aside from that I've gotton on swimmingly and even found an ENB that runs really well and looks great.


----------



## jeezuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elreyhorus*
> 
> I'm guessing you're running Skyrim at 1080p right?
> SkyUI is a must. To further improve graphics, try the FXAA post injector mod and turn on Ambient Occlusion in the NVIDIA control panel.
> I would avoid any high-res texture packs (unless you have more than 1.5 GB VRAM).


Recently switched from an Nvidia GTX 480 to an XFX HD 7950 for the 3GB memory.

Is there anything close to Ambien Occlusion on the AMD side? So far that seems to be the only downfall, everything else is great.

Any .ini tweaks or maybe mods that come close to this?


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I found my dragon skin and I found CBBE and the male version and installed those with Apachii hair. I'm not interested in a new race I just want all the current races to look better, that includes NPCs as well as myself which is why I used XCE. The male CBBE seems to have done just that, and I use the elven mod for the elves. The female mod seems to only have effected bodies unfortunately. Aside from that I've gotton on swimmingly and even found an ENB that runs really well and looks great.


if you want NPCs to have apachii hair you could try Dibella's beauty on skyrim nexus.







http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/22026 it requires apachii sky hair and cazy hairs


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone just toggle god mode and have fun? Thats the only way I can play without getting bored.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone just toggle god mode and have fun? Thats the only way I can play without getting bored.


I usually set up batch files, so that once I'm free, I start with some skills. I mean, an adult in that era/time/place would have SOME skills already right? I have different batches for different types of characters; thief, mage, warrior.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I usually set up batch files, so that once I'm free, I start with some skills. I mean, an adult in that era/time/place would have SOME skills already right? I have different batches for different types of characters; thief, mage, warrior.


haha nice the command that makes it so u can go under the ground,through things and fly is my favorite. Also try tampering with the speed. I love flying at 2000 speed all around the entire map in 1 minute or less


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone just toggle god mode and have fun? Thats the only way I can play without getting bored.


I do that once in a while, it's fun!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> I do that once in a while, it's fun!


Yes is so funnn <3


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Ok im having this really awesome issue with dragon walls, this goes for every wall i run into...

The words dont glow and they dont activate when i get close, i cant learn any new words from walls.







(the chanting is audible but otherwise theyre broken)

Any ideas? This is a fresh install of skyrim, not even a week old yet and i have the same mods i used to have. Even does it on a new toon so i dont think its my savegame...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Ok im having this really awesome issue with dragon walls, this goes for every wall i run into...
> The words dont glow and they dont activate when i get close, i cant learn any new words from walls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the chanting is audible but otherwise theyre broken)
> Any ideas? This is a fresh install of skyrim, not even a week old yet and i have the same mods i used to have. Even does it on a new toon so i dont think its my savegame...


Sorry for double post but i fixed this issue already, its a texture mod that causes it (seriously?)..... Dragon wall writing retexture (Dragon - Chiseled)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> Sorry for double post but i fixed this issue already, its a texture mod that causes it (seriously?)..... Dragon wall writing retexture (Dragon - Chiseled)


In the future you can just edit your original post to add the new info.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

i usually just assume 99% of people will tl:dr any edits to existing posts nowadays so









But im starting to think my savegame is fubar as quests ive been doing i need to reload the save and repeat stages 6 or 7 times before stage updates will occur (mainly the main storyline and Stromcloak ones, sidequests are triggering fine)


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> i usually just assume 99% of people will tl:dr any edits to existing posts nowadays so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But im starting to think my savegame is fubar as quests ive been doing i need to reload the save and repeat stages 6 or 7 times before stage updates will occur (mainly the main storyline and Stromcloak ones, sidequests are triggering fine)


Probably won't work but have you tried going to a small interior location with no mods enabled and waiting for a in game week and typing PCB (Purge Cell Buffers) into the console and saving the game to a new slot and finally restarting Skyrim...

That's a bit of a hassle but it generally fixes save errors for some people.

All I got for your problem :L but make sure you have the unofficial patch installed as well it's essential imo


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

before i went to bed last night i slept in breezehome for ~31 days game time and did pcb before saving and quitting for the night







, i guess ill see if it did anything shortly...


----------



## Unstableiser

I made a video of my new modded game, I am so happy with it! The ENB is fantastic for my tastes, It has some awesome effects I will show off in some later, more entertaining videos







Overall. So very surprised at how well the game runs (I'm sure it wasn't this smooth last time I played with ENB). And special thanks to Ordenador.exe for making it perfectly creamy smooth after all the texture mods







That is an awesome program, I literally had pauses while the card loaded textures every now and then, sometimes for a few seconds. Now I don't ever get any of those which is just a perfect experience.

A few screen-shots, they're a lot darker than it was ingame, probably because I have my brightness turned down a lot. I will do a video with it up next time.



Parallax makes this look great












I'm going to make a video where I hire all the Whiterun Guard and invade another city









I love skin tones on this ENB, and some are lovely and warm.


But the two things I love the most are the magic, fire and fog effects on the ENB, as shown here this effect is actually quite subtle when the game is running but it makes you realise something hot and bright is coming out of your hands







The fog and frost dragon attack in this mod are a fluffy deep white that is so delicious too!

Now I really need to stop using Steam to take screenshots, I'm quite addicted to that at the moment


----------



## Layo

Could anyone link me some graphics enhancing mod if there's something like it?


----------



## _Nikhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Could anyone link me some graphics enhancing mod if there's something like it?


The STEP guide is the best way to get started for enchancing graphics. You will need to download a lot of stuff mentioned in the STEP guide from the nexus site.
Link : http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11


----------



## ASO7

*Screenshots*
http://unr3al.minus.com/uploads

*Videos*
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm5nvPEYiV-k37rLbkDiDlnapHSV2yqnb&feature=plcp

*Mods*
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html




And some screenshots:


----------



## OverClocker55

HOW!!!! That looks so sweet! How did you get that mod?


----------



## Unstableiser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bApQFSobku8&list=UU895OrJr-TJsgT0EiDa60sg&index=1&feature=plcp



Same ENB, same settings (apart from DOF).


----------



## Unstableiser

Yay.


----------



## Mudfrog

After 135 hours of gameplay when it was released I finally started playing again over the weekend. Everything felt really awkward to me, I guess I had forgotten all of the controls / menus.. I'm struggling to get back into it.


----------



## hakz

New things related to Skyrim

Skyrim Course Being Taught at Rice University

New DLC -- "Dragonborn"


----------



## Unstableiser

I set up my own ENB after I decided to quit being lazy and learn how to do it, it's very easy I must say should have done it ages ago I actually started with just trying to perfect my night skies... but got a little carried away







I went and changed all the lighting settings, bloom, shadows and god knows what, while keeping the colours deep. It's based off Akiro Undone.

Somehow I got everything to personal perfection in a few short hours... very dark dungeons as if I was using CoT with hardcore mode, but looks much nicer. Lighting overall looks realistic in the amount it gives off, especially when you look at something like candles, I find myself using Candlelight spell often and outdoors at night also, especially when it's cloudy! I took some of the sky settings from Obethfelt which make my days look bright white, but kept the deep colours of Akiro. And I used Akiro Unbleak's Dof which I find to be a great cross between subtle realism and cinematic. The chromatic lense from Undone but edited to only happen when there is really bright fire and to be more subtle. The lightning one still is quite bright not sure how to effect that one.

The best part of it all is that it's in fact the best performing ENB I've ever used! I did base it off of the Akiro Undone performance version but at the same time have certainly added a little bloat, although I cut a lot of bloom off. I might tweak that a bit more still though. The screenshots appear slightly darker than the game I'm afraid









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> After 135 hours of gameplay when it was released I finally started playing again over the weekend. Everything felt really awkward to me, I guess I had forgotten all of the controls / menus.. I'm struggling to get back into it.


It will come back to you









I recently got back into it again and its second nature again now


----------



## 95329

I've been installing a large variety of mods to my installation lately and I've started getting crashes. I've been monitoring my GPU memory usage from Afterburner and GPU-Z and they both show memory usage of nearly 2GB! Task manager shows 2GB of memory usage too so I'm pretty sure the GPU memory usage can't be at 2GB. The problem is that my GPU only has 2048MB of memory









I am currently downloading the lite version of 2K HD texture pack to replace the full version I currently have. Lets see if I can bump the shadow resolution to 8196 without slideshow gameplay









Is there any need to use large memory address mods anymore or is that fixed in the current patches?

Edit: Running at 2560*1440 resolution using 4X AA and FXAA.


----------



## Unstableiser

You can compress your textures using the texture compression tool, you will gain a lot of Mb on your GDDR.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25990

Wow, what a ridiculous name...


----------



## 125837

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> You can compress your textures using the texture compression tool, you will gain a lot of Mb on your GDDR.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25990
> Wow, what a ridiculous name...


Ooh I was hoping you'd post that, thanks. I'm currently running most of the graphical mods in STEP, is this likely to conflict?


----------



## Thedark1337

all a compressor does is lower the file size and resolution to be more optimum for your system. I used it and saved a bunch of vram. I do know that i have to upgrade this video card, only 1GB of vram







heres a link to the compressor http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12801 i run it only at minimal but you can customize it and if you don't like it, restore the backup. It will also tell you how much space was saved.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion*
> 
> before i went to bed last night i slept in breezehome for ~31 days game time and did pcb before saving and quitting for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i guess ill see if it did anything shortly...


Are your skyrim save problems solved?


----------



## 95329

Hm, my game is crashing to desktop a lot around Riften. Just instant CTD, no errors. Memory usage was not an issue. I think I'll get rid of all the mods and try again.


----------



## Carboniteml8

I've heard of the random ctd around Riften quite often some people fix some cant usually starts after an update

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2261827

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/29122035/skyrim-random-crashes

however starting a new character after update stops this usually


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carboniteml8*
> 
> I've heard of the random ctd around Riften quite often some people fix some cant usually starts after an update
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2261827
> http://www.gamespot.com/forums/topic/29122035/skyrim-random-crashes
> however starting a new character after update stops this usually


Yeah, I read about those. I have zero house mods installed, only the Build Your Own Home one. Starting a new character is a no go, I'm at lvl 35, been playing for 30 hours maybe. Not gonna throw it away.


----------



## Unstableiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Are your skyrim save problems solved?


I think he solved an issue with the Unofficial patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Hm, my game is crashing to desktop a lot around Riften. Just instant CTD, no errors. Memory usage was not an issue. I think I'll get rid of all the mods and try again.


I've had random crashes in Riften too, they seem like one-offs though. I reload the game and it works fine :/


----------



## Carboniteml8

You could try the Unofficial Skyrim Patch, if you don't have it already, but I don't think that would solve the problem

Here's the version history

http://www.iguanadons.net/Unofficial%20Skyrim%20Patch%20Version%20History.html


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carboniteml8*
> 
> You could try the Unofficial Skyrim Patch, if you don't have it already, but I don't think that would solve the problem
> Here's the version history
> http://www.iguanadons.net/Unofficial%20Skyrim%20Patch%20Version%20History.html


I have that already installed. Thanks anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I've had random crashes in Riften too, *they seem like one-offs though.* I reload the game and it works fine :/


For me they aren't, unfortunately. It occurs within 5min into the game if I run around Riften. I disabled some mods and it seemed to work, it's quite a random crash though so I can't be sure. Well.. One more reason to avoid Riften then!


----------



## OverClocker55

So I'll be running 1920x1080p. I currently have a GTX 580 3GB. In the next couple weeks I'll have my long awaited 680. It only has 2gb of vram. Will I be ok to run HD texture packs?


----------



## hakz

definitely.









I believe the HD textures (non-official) is better than the official release.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So I'll be running 1920x1080p. I currently have a GTX 580 3GB. In the next couple weeks I'll have my long awaited 680. It only has 2gb of vram. Will I be ok to run HD texture packs?


Mine does just suberb. Running at 2560*1440, FXAA/16AF and 2K HD full texture pack plus a few others and I've had no problem with vram. With those mods the game uses about 1900MB of vram which is quite close, but 2GB is still enough. The only occasion I've ran out of vram was when I tried setting shadows to 8192*8192 resolution, which is suicide. Surprisingly, outdoors it ran pretty well but when I went indoors the FPS dropped down to 8.

So no worries, the 680 will eat the 580 alive


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Mine does just suberb. Running at 2560*1440, FXAA/16AF and 2K HD full texture pack plus a few others and I've had no problem with vram. With those mods the game uses about 1900MB of vram which is quite close, but 2GB is still enough. The only occasion I've ran out of vram was when I tried setting shadows to 8192*8192 resolution, which is suicide. Surprisingly, outdoors it ran pretty well but when I went indoors the FPS dropped down to 8.
> So no worries, the 680 will eat the 580 alive


Thanks I really can't wait


----------



## Unstableiser

I just found this guy OMG he is the best thing in Skyrim, I'm so glad I took the time to explore this place!! I made sure to save it here so I can come back with more smithing expertise and see if I can fix him properly.









I'm using STEP myself on a 1Gb card it runs as smooth as butter, the only thing I omitted was SRO.




Watch this!


----------



## 125837

Cheers mate, I'll try it sometime soon


----------



## mohit9206

hey can anyone suggest me the best skyrim mods for my pc which makes the game more fun, varied and exciting ?








pentium G630
radeon 7750
8gb ram


----------



## 95329

Any idea why the water looks like this?


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> HOW!!!! That looks so sweet! How did you get that mod?


"that mod"?









Read this
http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html

*Bonus*


----------



## Baasha

Guys, I need some help to get the game running properly without constant CTD!









My old save was a Redguard at Level 42 that I spent HOURS upon hours to build up. Now, every time I start the game, it freezes or CTD within a couple of minutes without any error message etc.

I followed the STEP guide and am using NMM. I even tried starting a new character from scratch and that worked for about 10 minutes but now that too causes CTD within a couple of minutes. It most likely is the mods but how do I tell which mod is causing the crashes?

Could it be the order of the mods (.esp files) in NMM? I can post a picture of that and the mods I have installed so can someone please help?!

Thanks!


----------



## hakz

have you tried disabling all mods first and wait if it CTD's?

Then troubleshoot by enabling one after the another for a few minutes.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> have you tried disabling all mods first and wait if it CTD's?
> Then troubleshoot by enabling one after the another for a few minutes.


The problem with that is my save (lvl 42) has a ton of mods so it keeps saying, "This save has items that are missing... Do you want to load anyway?" I am kind of nervous about clicking "OK" since I don't want to corrupt the save game. If I load it without any mods, would it still work? Meaning, will the game still load (but I'll be missing a ton of stuff)?


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The problem with that is my save (lvl 42) has a ton of mods so it keeps saying, "This save has items that are missing... Do you want to load anyway?" I am kind of nervous about clicking "OK" since I don't want to corrupt the save game. If I load it without any mods, would it still work? Meaning, will the game still load (but I'll be missing a ton of stuff)?


Yes your save will work fine if you have no mods loaded but you will lose any modded items in your inventory etc..


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> The problem with that is my save (lvl 42) has a ton of mods so it keeps saying, "This save has items that are missing... Do you want to load anyway?" I am kind of nervous about clicking "OK" since I don't want to corrupt the save game. If I load it without any mods, would it still work? Meaning, will the game still load (but I'll be missing a ton of stuff)?


Hi, your game will work, only it will not load the stuff of the dissabled mod, normaly weapons and armor. The next time you save that game, will not apear that question.


----------



## Unstableiser

Have a look on BOSS to see what is wrong in your load order and it gives you suggestions to fix, or use just use Wyrebash.


----------



## mxthunder

Anyone having issues after this latest batch of "updates" that was sent out via steam? (even though I have update this game automatically turned OFF)

Occasionally now I get a freeze on loading screen, the game CTD's and I loose an hour worth of hard work since the last autosave.....

Pissing me off like no other...


----------



## Maian

I have gotten a couple of freezes and occasional CTD. I disabled a couple of house mods and they went away, so I'm not sure if the mods conflicted or if the patch conflicted with the mods.

Try seeing if there's a certain spot you crash, and see if a mod as content near that area. My housing mods were placed near the river from Riverwood to Whiterun, west of Pelagia Farm, and I would get crashes when exiting Whiterun and just getting where those cells loaded up in general.


----------



## cisys

How does one download SweetFX + Enb together ? I downloaded enb and copied the d3d9 to the skyrim folder , then i placed Superl3 ENB-RL where they suppose t be , but when i place all the SweetFX files to the skyrim folder it replaced some files and they game quality doesnt seem to have changed. Did i do something wrong?


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> How does one download SweetFX + Enb together ? I downloaded enb and copied the d3d9 to the skyrim folder , then i placed Superl3 ENB-RL where they suppose t be , but when i place all the SweetFX files to the skyrim folder it replaced some files and they game quality doesnt seem to have changed. Did i do something wrong?


Add it to the proxy section in enbseries.ini

[PROXY]
EnableProxyLibrary=true
InitProxyFunctions=true
ProxyLibrary=d3d9injFX.dll

(rename to what ever its called)


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm having _major_ CTD issues when playing through SKSE atm, trying to weed out what is causing it. I started a new character (Dunmer this time), going to be a Spellsword-type.



Still looks a bit feminine for my taste so I'm still editing. I'm using XCE, Ethereal Elven Overhaul and UNP DIMface2.

I worked out that SkyUI and iHUD have suddenly become extremely incompatible, working fine now :/


----------



## OverClocker55

I downloaded skyrim and got excited and then boom. My laptop couldn't play it


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I downloaded skyrim and got excited and then boom. My laptop couldn't play it


Why couldn't you play it? FPS issues? If so, have you tried HiAlgoBoost?


----------



## losttsol

I just tried SkyUI for an improved inventory, it works, but I get that "skse error". I read that this mod doesn't work correctly with Windows 8 yet. Are there other inventory mods that are any good?


----------



## hakz

No, it should work, I've used win8 with SkyUI before, but I forgot the procedures.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I just tried SkyUI for an improved inventory, it works, but I get that "skse error". I read that this mod doesn't work correctly with Windows 8 yet. Are there other inventory mods that are any good?


You need to install SKSE. Here's how to install it; Link. I'm using SkyUI with Windows 8 right now no problems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was finally lured back to this game with the new DLC's. This is the squad I am rolling with.

Starring my dovakiin, Lilith:


Her first mate, Ria:


And the ship doctor, Cerwiden:


There are also two Breton sisters inside, but they are shy. I will try to post a pic of them next time.


----------



## Unstableiser

I was thinking about making that dress for Cerwiden but I was uncertain of how it would look. Thanks for the piture


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I was thinking about making that dress for Cerwiden but I was uncertain of how it would look. Thanks for the piture


No problem!


----------



## Valor958

You all make me drool over the modding for this game again... BUT, I refuse to get back in until I upgrade from my aging 460. Basically everything I want from this game now, I can't do until I get my 7950 WF3 and the DLC... so hopefully Black Friday and Cyber Monday give me a deal there


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man... imagine how bad this game would be if we left it up to Bethesda to fix things and give us houses, clothing, and follower...


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man... imagine how bad this game would be if we left it up to Bethesda to fix things and give us houses, clothing, and follower...


Pfft... come on man, THEY'RE the professional here....







LOL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Pfft... come on man, THEY'RE the professional here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Don't get me wrong. They make great games but their qc and attempts to fix things leave much to be desired.


----------



## gatornation240

All of a sudden now skyrim won't display video unless it's the native res. It launches via launcher, screen flashes, and cards go from OC core/mem back to idle. Sound does play so the game launches but graphics are failing, could this be driver related? Never had to change my res via windows before launching the game @ any desired res. Any thoughts? Gonna uninstall radeonpro that I put on yesterday and go from there


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It could also be the game doing a CTD or failed to render. Are you using any mods with the game? If so, did you install any mods since the last time it worked? Did you change your file load order? Have you tried using a new Skyrim.ini and SkyrimPrefs.ini file? Did the issue start only after you installed the Radeonpro software?


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It could also be the game doing a CTD or failed to render. Are you using any mods with the game? If so, did you install any mods since the last time it worked? Did you change your file load order? Have you tried using a new Skyrim.ini and SkyrimPrefs.ini file? Did the issue start only after you installed the Radeonpro software?


My lil bro uses my steam account and I did notice some new mods but's it's still doing it with all mods unchecked, yes it started after installing RP and the load order was kinda wack but yet again still happening when not loading mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> My lil bro uses my steam account and I did notice some new mods but's it's still doing it with all mods unchecked, yes it started after installing RP and the load order was kinda wack but yet again still happening when not loading mods.


One thing I have learned is even if you disable the mods via load order, the files have still already been installed and could be causing conflicts. I would try (if you have the space and time) to rename the existing Skyrim directory folder and your mod folder to .old or something and re-downloading Skyrim and seeing how it behaves with vanilla Skyrim, but modified changes. Most of the time Skyrim CTD's come from mod conflicts or corrupted materials in a cell.


----------



## gatornation240

Thanks will def give that a try


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So coming back after my long Skyrim break, I am STILL plagued by the same armor/cothing mod issues... I guess it is too much to ask for lore friendly, sexy but not skimpy armor/clothes that cover more than 75% of the body and not do not involve lots of armor plating... Is it really that much to ask for?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So coming back after my long Skyrim break, I am STILL plagued by the same armor/cothing mod issues... I guess it is too much to ask for lore friendly, sexy but not skimpy armor/clothes that cover more than 75% of the body and not do not involve lots of armor plating... Is it really that much to ask for?


I look forward to seeing OC'ing Noob's sexy but not skimpy mod in the future. Get to crackin'







.


----------



## wanako

I absolutely love this game but the CTDs are getting to me. Recently, I've spent more time troubleshooting than actually playing it. I'm trying to complete Meridia's quest - The Break of Dawn but keep getting CTDs or just freezes. I'm gonna have to decrease my mods substantially.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I look forward to seeing OC'ing Noob's sexy but not skimpy mod in the future. Get to crackin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am definitely getting close to that point... I see armors that cover the legs and armors in near entirety, but have barely large enough patches of material to cover the woman parts... It really boggles my mind. No self-respecting female adventurer would walk around with clothing that leaves everything hanging out unless her profession was in the service industry!


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am definitely getting close to that point... I see armors that cover the legs and armors in near entirety, but have barely large enough patches of material to cover the woman parts... It really boggles my mind. No self-respecting female adventurer would walk around with clothing that leaves everything hanging out unless her profession was in the service industry!


I know what you mean. I like those armors that have slightly less but are still quite functional. Most I've seen are either Fully Armored or Just barely having anything on.
Have you tried the Immersive Armors mod on Nexus? I've got Aela on it's Barbarian Armor and looks quite excellent, IMO. Perhaps that's what you're looking for?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I know what you mean. I like those armors that have slightly less but are still quite functional. Most I've seen are either Fully Armored or Just barely having anything on.
> Have you tried the Immersive Armors mod on Nexus? I've got Aela on it's Barbarian Armor and looks quite excellent, IMO. Perhaps that's what you're looking for?


I have a few that I like, would just like more choices than I can fit on one hand. Currently I have Triss Armor retex, Filed Mage retxex, Sage robes, and a couple others.


----------



## Sugi

Hello all!
I have a question about performance and my build. I am currently playing on 1920x3 at a resolution of 6010x1080 [brezel]. Without any graphic mods, I get 60fps in almost everything in Skyrim including battles on settings of Max + 4xAA. However, when I add 2K texture [light and normal], it drops down to 30 to 40 in Whiterun and entering buildings or towns it drops down to 8fps for a few seconds and shoots up to the standards fps.

I have some mods install now nothing that touches the graphics, because I can't keep a solid 60fps. I have stuff like skyui, immersive ui, breakable bottles, quality maps, sorting soul gems, vals, and some other odds and ends.

Why am I getting such a huge drop in FPS with the graphical mods, it's so badI don't play with any graphical mods and kind of thinking of turning on only one monitor with a much of graphic mods instead.

Skyrim up to date
SKSE installed
NNM installed
flawless installed
Vram usage of 1GB to 1.7GB


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Hello all!
> I have a question about performance and my build. I am currently playing on 1920x3 at a resolution of 6010x1080 [brezel]. Without any graphic mods, I get 60fps in almost everything in Skyrim including battles on settings of Max + 4xAA. However, when I add 2K texture [light and normal], it drops down to 30 to 40 in Whiterun and entering buildings or towns it drops down to 8fps for a few seconds and shoots up to the standards fps.
> I have some mods install now nothing that touches the graphics, because I can't keep a solid 60fps. I have stuff like skyui, immersive ui, breakable bottles, quality maps, sorting soul gems, vals, and some other odds and ends.
> Why am I getting such a huge drop in FPS with the graphical mods, it's so badI don't play with any graphical mods and kind of thinking of turning on only one monitor with a much of graphic mods instead.
> Skyrim up to date
> SKSE installed
> NNM installed
> flawless installed
> Vram usage of 1GB to 1.7GB


With that beast 690, you shouldn't have a problem at all. How much is your 2700K overclocked?


----------



## Sugi

its not....







it's stock


----------



## OC'ing Noob

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15339

How did I not find this before?!?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> its not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's stock


Overclock that bish! That's why you've got a K model!!







Skyrim can be very CPU intensive and un-overclocked machines experience less performance than their overclocked counterparts. You should be able to hit at least 4.0 GHz on that thing. My 2500K is at 4.5 and made a substantial difference in CPU intensive games.

I'm thinking that may be part of your problem. Also, have you modified the Skyrim.ini at all? some people that setup for too much grass can experience low FPS.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> its not....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's stock


Serious question. Is your Skyrim folder installed on your SSD? The reason you could be experiencing sudden drops in FPS for a few seconds when transitioning cells is because of the sheer amount of texture data that has to be grabbed from the hard drive, as you've said that it only happens after you've added the 2K texture packs.

Putting Skyrim on an SSD would help alleviate this problem because they have 1) waaay more bandwidth and 2) very low access times to find files.

If you don't want to move your entire Steam folder, use a program like Steam Mover to move just your Skyrim folder to your SSD. It uses built-in functions in Windows known as junctions to trick Steam into thinking that it is still installed on your HDD. I've been using Steam Mover for a couple years now, and it hasn't failed on me yet.

PM me if you have any specific questions on how to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Overclock that bish! That's why you've got a K model!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim can be very CPU intensive and un-overclocked machines experience less performance than their overclocked counterparts. You should be able to hit at least 4.0 GHz on that thing. My 2500K is at 4.5 and made a substantial difference in CPU intensive games.
> I'm thinking that may be part of your problem. Also, have you modified the Skyrim.ini at all? some people that setup for too much grass can experience low FPS.


^ What he said about your CPU. Overclocking will help alleviate the average 40 FPS in Whiterun you're getting and moving the game to an SSD will alleviate the temporary stuttering when going from indoors to outdoors.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Serious question. Is your Skyrim folder installed on your SSD? The reason you could be experiencing sudden drops in FPS for a few seconds when transitioning cells is because of the sheer amount of texture data that has to be grabbed from the hard drive, as you've said that it only happens after you've added the 2K texture packs.
> Putting Skyrim on an SSD would help alleviate this problem because they have 1) waaay more bandwidth and 2) very low access times to find files.
> If you don't want to move your entire Steam folder, use a program like Steam Mover to move just your Skyrim folder to your SSD. It uses built-in functions in Windows known as junctions to trick Steam into thinking that it is still installed on your HDD. I've been using Steam Mover for a couple years now, and it hasn't failed on me yet.
> PM me if you have any specific questions on how to do it.
> ^ What he said about your CPU. Overclocking will help alleviate the average 40 FPS in Whiterun you're getting and moving the game to an SSD will alleviate the temporary stuttering when going from indoors to outdoors.


probably this too, but I'm not experiencing such problems on my WD Black.


----------



## AbdullahG

Hey, I plan on purchasing Skyrim next week if it comes on sale. However, I'm concerned about performance. I'm playing at 1600x900 (will eventually upgrade this, but I'm satisfied ATM), with a GTX 470 @ 800MHz and an i5 3570K @ 4.4GHz. I've heard Skyrim eats VRAM, and 1.28GB doesn't seem like much to handle some texture and mesh mods with highest settings. I handle Fallout 3 and New Vegas with no problem, but I'm worried 1.28GB isn't adequate for Skyrim. Should I really be concerned?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Hey, I plan on purchasing Skyrim next week if it comes on sale. However, I'm concerned about performance. I'm playing at 1600x900 (will eventually upgrade this, but I'm satisfied ATM), with a GTX 470 @ 800MHz and an i5 3570K @ 4.4GHz. I've heard Skyrim eats VRAM, and 1.28GB doesn't seem like much to handle some texture and mesh mods with highest settings. I handle Fallout 3 and New Vegas with no problem, but I'm worried 1.28GB isn't adequate for Skyrim. Should I really be concerned?


I play with a rig basically 1 step below yours. OC'd 2500K and a slighty OC'd GTX460. I can't run skyrim on max settings with high res mods and all that, but Skyrim is playable and very pretty on med-high settings with graphical mods. Not all texture packs increase v-ram usage, some are just re-textures, but in general I'd say no, you won't be able to run it maxed out.

Maybe you could look into the path I plan on taking. A Gigabyte 7950 Windforce 3 with 3GB of v-ram. They're $299, but hopefully there is a sale during BF/CM. I'm pretty sure the 7950 would make Skyrim SOO much easier to toy with.


----------



## Sugi

modinn & wanako, I am currently using a SSD right now, however I am really interested in OC and thus the reason I have the H100. I would like to begin the OC this weekend. I am reformatting my SSD for unrelated reason. Search my ssd and windows crashes. So, updating the firmware, flashing my Bios, and then finally installing Win7 again. THEN after all of that, I will OC my CPU. Modinn, I'll send you a PM in a bit. Thanks for offering the help!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

anyone messed with the decapitation settings yet?


----------



## Layo

I've downloaded all 4 of the 2K textures (landscape, towns, misc and the last one), the full versions. Used the mod manager to apply them along with the favourite skyrim ui inventory mod.
When I start the game and play completely new game, it seems like there are no mods applied and the game crashes around 1 minute later. Whad did I do wrong?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I've downloaded all 4 of the 2K textures (landscape, towns, misc and the last one), the full versions. Used the mod manager to apply them along with the favourite skyrim ui inventory mod.
> When I start the game and play completely new game, it seems like there are no mods applied and the game crashes around 1 minute later. Whad did I do wrong?


Have you made any .INI file tweaks? If so, which ones? You shouldn't be maxing your VRAM, you have plenty.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Have you made any .INI file tweaks? If so, which ones? You shouldn't be maxing your VRAM, you have plenty.


Just installed it using the mod manager.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Just installed it using the mod manager.


Ok, I'm assuming that meant that the only change you've made to the base game was the UI and the Skyrim2K texture mod.

Is there a specific place you are crashing? Inside/outside? Is it anywhere? What is your FPS like before it crashes?


----------



## Layo

Not really specific, the game crashes around 1-2 minute in, in the beggining when riding the cart. Don't I need to make some more settings? The mod didn't even seem to work.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Not really specific, the game crashes around 1-2 minute in, in the beggining when riding the cart. Don't I need to make some more settings? The mod didn't even seem to work.


Which UI mod did you install by chance? Have you used it before? If you're using SkyUI, then you must have SKSE installed.

Grab it from *HERE* and extract the following files to your main Skyrim directory. When it asks you to merge the Data folders, click yes to all of them.

Data folder
skse_1_8_151.dll
skse_loader.exe
skse_steam_loader.dll


----------



## Layo

Oh yea, that might be it but I can't use that with downloaded skyrim :| Tried even the older versions. Guess I will just reinstall the game now and try the HD textures only. will let you know.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind*
> 
> Why couldn't you play it? FPS issues? If so, have you tried HiAlgoBoost?


Well I'm currently using my MacBook Pro


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Not really specific, the game crashes around 1-2 minute in, in the beggining when riding the cart. Don't I need to make some more settings? The mod didn't even seem to work.


I got this bug too. Try uninstalling lucidlogix virtu mvp if you have it: this thing just killed most of my games, so just uninstall it.

I hope this helps.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Not really specific, the game crashes around 1-2 minute in, in the beggining when riding the cart. Don't I need to make some more settings? The mod didn't even seem to work.


If you have any hair mods, disable ALL of them from your load order. They tend to be glitchy around that area, specifically Apachii SkyHair. After you've created your character you can reload them and "showracemenu" to modify your character if need be. I figured this out yesterday after much testing, cursing, rage and scolding from my wife.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Not really specific, the game crashes around 1-2 minute in, in the beggining when riding the cart. Don't I need to make some more settings? The mod didn't even seem to work.


Is this before or after you reach the gates?


----------



## Layo

Before I reach the gates, I uninstalled the 2k textures and it works fine, currently level 5. Gonna try to install them back or some other mods now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Before I reach the gates, I uninstalled the 2k textures and it works fine, currently level 5. Gonna try to install them back or some other mods now.


That part of the game is incredibly glitchy for whatever reason. The things I have experienced there have been:

- Gate not opening and horse running against it
- Gate not opening and horse running UP it taking the carriage towards the sky
- Gate not opening and horse running into the ground with carriage until we all disappeared
- Gate opening and then CTD
- Gate opening and pass through but a ton of question mark red boxes and gummy purple missing textures

Then there is the whole before you get to gate where shadows and lighting can cause it to crash.


----------



## Layo

Haha







The 2k texures don't seem to work anyway, I have the most basic and oldest skyrim version you could get :|


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2k texures don't seem to work anyway, I have the most basic and oldest skyrim version you could get :|


Well, update that game, my good man. It was glitchy as all hell when it came out, but now with the patches they released, it's not quite as bad, but significantly better.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2k texures don't seem to work anyway, I have the most basic and oldest skyrim version you could get :|


This game was very unstable when it was released and decent drivers were not released yet. And how do you go so long without updating your game? It's done automatically.

By the way, anyone that hasn't done it yet, get BOSS as soon as possible. It's a god sent in this day and age with how many mods are out there. It has turned my game from crashing 9 times out of ten to 100% stability at start up of the game. The only down side is you have to rerun it after installing and uninstalling each mod. But still that's such a small price to pay!


----------



## hakz

If the gates are to be the problem, I know there's a mod at nexus that skips that... Skyrim Newlife or something similar. sorry can't access nexus at the moment since I'm at the office


----------



## Layo

My last post was deleted, but let's say I can't update the game. Currently running water, map and some other mods, still wondering why the textures didnt work


----------



## Sugi

Are they any guides out there for modding Skyrim and only enhancing the graphics? I am looking to push the bar as much as possible and get a beautiful background in my game. I do not want to change the gameplay or add any extra content. I am looking for immersion! I am looking to enhanced clothing, environment, textures, weather, misc items, animals?, and more!

I am currently running 2k textures, lush grass, lush trees, deadly spells impact, crimson tide [enhanced blood], enhanced night skys, footprints, get snowy, improved npc clothing, rainbows, realistic lighting, skyrim flora overhaul, SMIM, WATER, and Maximum skeleton.

As you can see, I am really pushing the realistic feel to the game. Any suggestions or comments, please send them over~!


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Are they any guides out there for modding Skyrim and only enhancing the graphics? I am looking to push the bar as much as possible and get a beautiful background in my game. I do not want to change the gameplay or add any extra content. I am looking for immersion! I am looking to enhanced clothing, environment, textures, weather, misc items, animals?, and more!
> I am currently running 2k textures, lush grass, lush trees, deadly spells impact, crimson tide [enhanced blood], enhanced night skys, footprints, get snowy, improved npc clothing, rainbows, realistic lighting, skyrim flora overhaul, SMIM, WATER, and Maximum skeleton.
> As you can see, I am really pushing the realistic feel to the game. Any suggestions or comments, please send them over~!


one of the best out there

http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Are they any guides out there for modding Skyrim and only enhancing the graphics? I am looking to push the bar as much as possible and get a beautiful background in my game. I do not want to change the gameplay or add any extra content. I am looking for immersion! I am looking to enhanced clothing, environment, textures, weather, misc items, animals?, and more!
> I am currently running 2k textures, lush grass, lush trees, deadly spells impact, crimson tide [enhanced blood], enhanced night skys, footprints, get snowy, improved npc clothing, rainbows, realistic lighting, skyrim flora overhaul, SMIM, WATER, and Maximum skeleton.
> As you can see, I am really pushing the realistic feel to the game. Any suggestions or comments, please send them over~!


Search on Skyrim Nexus for something called STEP


----------



## Sugi

oc'ing noob, I have looked into STEP before. What makes it so special? The screenshots doesn't really make it look amazing. Why do you like it so much?

I'll look at that link later, can't view it from work. :S


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> oc'ing noob, I have looked into STEP before. What makes it so special? The screenshots doesn't really make it look amazing. Why do you like it so much?
> I'll look at that link later, can't view it from work. :S


It is a comprehensive, step by step guide that includes links, compatibility issues, tutorials/guides from other sources, ect, all in one single PDF file. You have to remember that the guide itself won't really make it look realistic. To make it look pretty, you need a combination of high resolution texture packs and ENB for different lighting and shaders, but the basics of setting that up is all included in STEP. In addition, as an NV user, you can also use Ambient Occlusion for better lighting and UGrid7 for better and more complete background/distant terrain loading, also included in STEP. Making the game look pretty is all about textures/meshes and what shaders and lighting you use.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is a comprehensive, step by step guide that includes links, compatibility issues, tutorials/guides from other sources, ect, all in one single PDF file. You have to remember that the guide itself won't really make it look realistic. To make it look pretty, you need a combination of high resolution texture packs and ENB for different lighting and shaders, but the basics of setting that up is all included in STEP. In addition, as an NV user, you can also use Ambient Occlusion for better lighting and UGrid7 for better and more complete background/distant terrain loading, also included in STEP. Making the game look pretty is all about textures/meshes and what shaders and lighting you use.


AMD doesn't get ambient occlusion? Or does it just render worse? I'm currently on nvidia still, but plan on getting a 7950 here shortly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> AMD doesn't get ambient occlusion? Or does it just render worse? I'm currently on nvidia still, but plan on getting a 7950 here shortly.


My understanding is that the ability to force AO was only an Nvidia feature. I don't know if AMD has implement their own AO solution yet since the game's release.


----------



## voiDude

Hi, i'm having a bit of an issue with Project ENB's sunshafts\godrays - for some reason they are super dense and ultra-white.

If anyone has any insight into fixing this and making it less intense and more orange\yellow like its supposed to be, please help! I've googled my balls off to no avail.
The issue occurs in version 113 and 119 of ENB, with Project ENB and numerous other ENB's i've tried.
Here's a screenshot:
http://i.imgur.com/MOZYr.jpg

This is what its supposed to look like (and it used to but I'm unsure what caused it to break?)
http://static.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/images/20781-1-1343205493.jpg


----------



## OverClocker55

Can't wait to get my new pc up and running. I'll be back to play 100 hours of skyrim a week


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Can't wait to get my new pc up and running. I'll be back to play 100 hours of skyrim a week


As will I. I see a GTX 670 and a new monitor in my future within the next few days.

UPDATE: Just bought Skyrim with both DLCs for under $60!


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> As will I. I see a GTX 670 and a new monitor in my future within the next few days.
> UPDATE: Just bought Skyrim with both DLCs for under $60!


How? I am really interested in cheap DLCs.







I really really want that dragonborn DLC.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> How? I am really interested in cheap DLCs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really really want that dragonborn DLC.


Steam Thanksgiving Sale has Skyrim for $40 and Hearthfire and Dawnguard for around $17.


----------



## Sugi

Both DLC together are $17?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Both DLC together are $17?


Yeah.


----------



## hakz

is Dragonborn up for PC already?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> is Dragonborn up for PC already?


Yes


----------



## hakz

awrite! thanks for the info!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> awrite! thanks for the info!


wait lol read that wrong.. its not out


----------



## AbdullahG

It comes out December 4, right?


----------



## hakz




----------



## Sugi

It's the 4th, but it's only for the Xbox. PS3 and PC is unknown at this moment.... RIght?
http://www.ibtimes.com/skyrim-dlc-release-date-dragonborn-revealed-ps3-players-still-left-out-trailer-859678


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Can anyone confirm that adding the High-Res texture pack .BSA entries to the SkyrimPref.ini after everything else is listed is *no longer needed* as of some patch in June ?

Edit - Confirmed.


----------



## grishkathefool

Way to go, Lifeshield!

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/26911/skyrim_with_over_100_mods_looks_gorgeous_hopefully_this_soon_becomes_the_norm/index.html

You were featured!


----------



## Rayce185

Has anyone else experienced this issue with ENB?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue with ENB?


Have you taken out all the ENB files and tried running without it? Also, what ENB are you running?


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Have you taken out all the ENB files and tried running without it? Also, what ENB are you running?


I tried out both v0.119 and v0.122, both with the same result. I turned off everything under [EFFECTS] in the enbseries.ini, nothing.

I opened a thread on the enbseries forum (http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1285), and he presumes it may be the forceware driver (used 310.54 and 310.61 betas). But I'm sure some of you guys use the newest beta's too and don't have this issue...

I also have everything set to default in the nv inspector... Why is this happening to me


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I tried out both v0.119 and v0.122, both with the same result. I turned off everything under [EFFECTS] in the enbseries.ini, nothing.
> I opened a thread on the enbseries forum (http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1285), and he presumes it may be the forceware driver (used 310.54 and 310.61 betas). But I'm sure some of you guys use the newest beta's too and don't have this issue...
> I also have everything set to default in the nv inspector... Why is this happening to me


Yeah, I'm using the latest Beta on 0.119 and have not experienced this. Are you using you own custom configuration or are you using a preconfigured one from ENBDev or The Nexus?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I tried out both v0.119 and v0.122, both with the same result. I turned off everything under [EFFECTS] in the enbseries.ini, nothing.
> I opened a thread on the enbseries forum (http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1285), and he presumes it may be the forceware driver (used 310.54 and 310.61 betas). But I'm sure some of you guys use the newest beta's too and don't have this issue...
> I also have everything set to default in the nv inspector... Why is this happening to me


The newest 310.XX Beta drivers do cause some weird graphical glitches in Skyrim. I've tried both 310.54 and 310.61, both were giving me a green tint over the entire game when it went from dusk to night and dawn to morning. Something tells me it has to do with the changes that they made for Skyrim performance increases.

I doubt it happens to everyone, Wanako seems to be one of the lucky few, but I believe that the 310 Beta drivers are probably your issue here. Have you tried using the latest WHQL 306.97 drivers and seeing if it alleviates your issues?


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Yeah, I'm using the latest Beta on 0.119 and have not experienced this. Are you using you own custom configuration or are you using a preconfigured one from ENBDev or The Nexus?


Everything's standard: Stock Skyrim (with DLC's), standard ENB from Boris' site, default settings in nv Inspector.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> The newest 310.XX Beta drivers do cause some weird graphical glitches in Skyrim. I've tried both 310.54 and 310.61, both were giving me a green tint over the entire game when it went from dusk to night and dawn to morning. Something tells me it has to do with the changes that they made for Skyrim performance increases.
> I doubt it happens to everyone, Wanako seems to be one of the lucky few, but I believe that the 310 Beta drivers are probably your issue here. Have you tried using the latest WHQL 306.97 drivers and seeing if it alleviates your issues?


I haven't, to be honest. This is what Boris advised me to try aswell:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENBSeries*
> Could you try much older drivers, very first of 30x.xx or even earlier? Because if UseEffect=false only help, it's general bug for rasterizing full screen quad and i can't fix it as i don't have it on my pc for debugging. May be in nvidia control panel you have some extra enabled like antialiasing? Try also SizeScale parameter to set 1.0, performance will be much lower, but who knows, may be will help (but shouldn't).


I have no idea what that techy stuff is he was talking about... But I'm worried about downgrading the drivers because of the other games I play.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> I have no idea what that techy stuff is he was talking about... But I'm worried about downgrading the drivers because of the other games I play.


If downgrading drivers isn't an option, then removing ENB is another option. The 310 Beta drivers reportedly don't cause graphical glitches for the vanilla game, it is ENB which causes the majority of glitches.

Try running the game without the d3d9.dll in your Skyrim folder and see if that solves the graphical glitches. You'll find out quickly if it's ENB and the 310 drivers are what's causing your issue.

If so, you'll just have to wait for Boris to implement a fix or Nvidia to reverse whatever change they made that causes graphical distortions for ENB.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If downgrading drivers isn't an option, then removing ENB is another option. The 310 Beta drivers reportedly don't cause graphical glitches for the vanilla game, it is ENB which causes the majority of glitches.
> Try running the game without the d3d9.dll in your Skyrim folder and see if that solves the graphical glitches. You'll find out quickly if it's ENB and the 310 drivers are what's causing your issue.
> If so, you'll just have to wait for Boris to implement a fix or Nvidia to reverse whatever change they made that causes graphical distortions for ENB.


Yeah removing the d3d9.dll, or ENB as a whole, works.

I guess I'll really just have to downgrade, or wait for a stable driver release...


----------



## AbdullahG

Speaking of ENBs, my GTX 470 doesn't seem to handle ENBs very well. I might upgrade soon. How are your GPUs holding up with a modded Skyrim (ENB, 2K textures, mesh improvement, etc.)?


----------



## Sugi

AbdullahG,
My game is heavly modded 2k texture [light], lust grass, lush trees, deadly spells impact, crimson tide [enhanced blood], enhanced night skys, footprints, get snowy, improved npc clothing, rainbows, realistic lighting, skyrim flora overhaul, SMIM, WATER, and some other mods that doesn't hit performance that much. I'm at 5760x1080 + bezel correction at 60 almost all the time with some dips into high 40 depending on which town it is. The towns is what screws with my fps. :S

CPU oc'd, but GPU is not. I don't think I can really OC my card that much...


----------



## inertianinja

Question - Should I be modding with Nexus or Steam Workshop, or both?

I only recently joined the PC Gaming Master Race, and I've been screwing around with Nexus for Fallout 3.

Is there anything I'd be missing by using just Nexus instead of Workshop?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> Question - Should I be modding with Nexus or Steam Workshop, or both?
> I only recently joined the PC Gaming Master Race, and I've been screwing around with Nexus for Fallout 3.
> Is there anything I'd be missing by using just Nexus instead of Workshop?


Congrats. Welcome to the club. Embrace your newly found superiority and larger E-Peen.









I've used only Nexus for all Skyrim mods and am perfectly content with it. I haven't seen any Workshop exclusives I'd consider worthy of a switch, IMO.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> Question - Should I be modding with Nexus or Steam Workshop, or both?
> I only recently joined the PC Gaming Master Race, and I've been screwing around with Nexus for Fallout 3.
> Is there anything I'd be missing by using just Nexus instead of Workshop?


Probably the biggest positive of the Nexus over the Workshop is the lack of an Automatic Update feature.

You are probably thinking to yourself, "that's a weakness though?". Well my friend, I'll let you know of a few things that could go horribly wrong if you had a lot mods (especially lesser-known ones) installed at once. On the Workshop whenever an author posts an update to his mod, the next time you start Skyrim, Steam checks your mod subscriptions and downloads any update available (you pretty much have no control over this). Now lets say that the mod author was really stupid and introduced a global variable in his mod that caused crashes. Now that you've been playing with this updated mod, it gets saved in your Save Game and cannot be removed. Later on, your save game becomes essentially broken due to all of the crashing, all because of an automatic update.

With the Nexus, you can do research of a mod before you install it (in case it breaks anything else you may have installed). That is the PRIME example of why I tell people to use it over Steam Workshop. Of course, there are many other reasons as well









Welcome to the club though and ask away on mods, be sure to check out the "Skyrim Awesome Pictures" thread as well!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> AbdullahG,
> My game is heavly modded 2k texture [light], lust grass, lush trees, deadly spells impact, crimson tide [enhanced blood], enhanced night skys, footprints, get snowy, improved npc clothing, rainbows, realistic lighting, skyrim flora overhaul, SMIM, WATER, and some other mods that doesn't hit performance that much. I'm at 5760x1080 + bezel correction at 60 almost all the time with some dips into high 40 depending on which town it is. The towns is what screws with my fps. :S
> CPU oc'd, but GPU is not. I don't think I can really OC my card that much...


My GTX 470 handles towns fine for the most part. It struggles in areas with dense vegetation, especially forests. I have to give up AA to maintain at least 45FPS for most areas. After about 2 hours, I get massive dips to the 20s and 30s.


----------



## OverClocker55

Got the both DLC's for $17


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Got the both DLC's for $17


You should have waited, I got them at at about $12.50 and my girlfriend got skyrim for $30 bucks. This game is too good, can't wait for Dragonborn.

AbdullahG,
I was using 2x 570 for my triple 1080p, but it was crapping it's self with just a few mods. So, I dropped the ball and went over to the 690. I still want a bit more juice for mods related things, but it will have to wait.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> You should have waited, I got them at at about $12.50 and my girlfriend got skyrim for $30 bucks. This game is too good, can't wait for Dragonborn.
> AbdullahG,
> I was using 2x 570 for my triple 1080p, but it was crapping it's self with just a few mods. So, I dropped the ball and went over to the 690. I still want a bit more juice for mods related things, but it will have to wait.


I got them for $12.50 too







THAT was a nice deal. Now for the hard part... going through all my mods and picking/choosing, and starting fresh







There goes my weekend lol


----------



## AbdullahG

Picking mods IMO isn't that difficulty. I find ENB mods difficult to choose from though. There are so many of them and each looks different.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Picking mods IMO isn't that difficulty. I find ENB mods difficult to choose from though. There are so many of them and each looks different.


That's the route i'm going this time. I need to learn about ENB... which will be time consuming unless I get a crash course. I'll have to review this and the other thread since i know it's been talked about.


----------



## Sugi

I like realistic lighting with customization for anything related to ENBs. However, I do want a DoF, which I do not have at this moment. What are you guys using? realistic lighting doesn't have much of a performance hit at all.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm using a few texture mods and lighting mods, but no ENBs. I haven't found an ENB I really like TBH. Anyone know of a motion blur mod? I can't seem to find one on Nexus.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm using a few texture mods and lighting mods, but no ENBs. I haven't found an ENB I really like TBH. Anyone know of a motion blur mod? I can't seem to find one on Nexus.


HiAlgo Boost FPS Performance Accelerator 2

I don't know if you've heard or seen of this mod before. But if motion blur is what you're going after, HiAlgoBoost produces a pretty good motion blur as a result of the performance boosting algorithm. It basically downsamples the game whenever you are turning to make your FPS not drop so dramatically. So while HiAlgoBoost isn't a motion blur mod per se, it gives you that effect whilst boosting performance at the same time









I suggest you check it out.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I want to be able to raise my own army of Hellhounds


----------



## OverClocker55

So I can't get in








I just bought the DLC's and now when I go to play skyrim it goes to the intro song with name and then before the main menu it randomly shuts down. What do I do?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So I can't get in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought the DLC's and now when I go to play skyrim it goes to the intro song with name and then before the main menu it randomly shuts down. What do I do?


It could be some of your mods are not compatible with Dawnstar DLC.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It could be some of your mods are not compatible with *Dawnguard* DLC.


fixed that for you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> fixed that for you.


Ah thanks! I always confuse the two. Aside from the wrong name, my advice still stands though. Certain mods have patches to make them compatible with the new DLC's.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ah thanks! I always confuse the two. Aside from the wrong name, my advice still stands though. Certain mods have patches to make them compatible with the new DLC's.


So I should just remove all? then test them out?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So I should just remove all? then test them out?


If you are launching from SKSE, try the normal launcher first. I would try to first disable the ones in the mod loader and see if it at least works that way. This should leave only the ini tweaks and replacer mods which typically don't cause CTD issues before the game actually starts and loads a save file. If that doesn't work, I would try renaming the skyrim.ini and skyrimpref.ini files and let the game recreate them to see if there was some weird issue there. If disabling the mods in the loader (ESP and ESM files that are not the default Skyrim and DLC ones) fixes your issue, check one and start up the game until you have narrowed it down to which one(s) are causing your issue. It could also be corrupt game file or something. If that is the case, the you can try verifying the integrity of the game cache in Steam.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are launching from SKSE, try the normal launcher first. I would try to first disable the ones in the mod loader and see if it at least works that way. This should leave only the ini tweaks and replacer mods which typically don't cause CTD issues before the game actually starts and loads a save file. If that doesn't work, I would try renaming the skyrim.ini and skyrimpref.ini files and let the game recreate them to see if there was some weird issue there. If disabling the mods in the loader (ESP and ESM files that are not the default Skyrim and DLC ones) fixes your issue, check one and start up the game until you have narrowed it down to which one(s) are causing your issue. It could also be corrupt game file or something. If that is the case, the you can try verifying the integrity of the game cache in Steam.


Thanks +rep it fixed it!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks +rep it fixed it!


Glad to hear!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Glad to hear!


I only have 10 hours on this game on steam. But my cracked copy has about 300 LOL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I only have 10 hours on this game on steam. But my cracked copy has about 300 LOL


It is a mesmerizing game. The game mechanics are not quite as deep, but are definitely more fluid and fits better with the improved graphics. I had to download a mod that made it so kill moves don't force 3rd person cam though. Always broke my immersion.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is a mesmerizing game. The game mechanics are not quite as deep, but are definitely more fluid and fits better with the improved graphics. I had to download a mod that made it so kill moves don't force 3rd person cam though. Always broke my immersion.


What mod is that? I play in first person all the time as well, and though some of the kill moves are nice, and modded ones get creative, staying in first person would be nice.

I'm going through this thread trying to see what mods people are using and thankfully several people actually give the names of ones they're picturing or using. I'd love if more people would include what mods they're using or referencing, and any known conflicts from ENB, etc. Would probably help a lot of us out.

I was wondering what story mods people have going out there too. Lore, new story, new xxxx. Armor and weapon mods a plenty out there, and thankfully most don't seem to conflict. I guess I do need to use ones approved for the UNP Dimonized body mod though, since it changes a few things.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> What mod is that? I play in first person all the time as well, and though some of the kill moves are nice, and modded ones get creative, staying in first person would be nice.
> I'm going through this thread trying to see what mods people are using and thankfully several people actually give the names of ones they're picturing or using. I'd love if more people would include what mods they're using or referencing, and any known conflicts from ENB, etc. Would probably help a lot of us out.
> I was wondering what story mods people have going out there too. Lore, new story, new xxxx. Armor and weapon mods a plenty out there, and thankfully most don't seem to conflict. I guess I do need to use ones approved for the UNP Dimonized body mod though, since it changes a few things.


The killcam mod is really an ini tweak, but here is the link.

Most people won't list what mods they are using unless asked because the great majority of people use the same mods:

- Body mod from CBBE (Caliente), UNP (dimonized), or ADEC
- Face mods from Xenius, Bella, Envision, or Coverwoman
- Eyes from Natural Eyes, Pretty Eyes, or Eyes of Beauty
- Hairstyle from MTOH, Apachaii Sky, and Lovely Hair
- One or a combination of Skyrim 2K, Flora Overhaul, WATER, Enhanced Night Sky, Better Ice, and other landscape/item textures
- One or a combination of Detailed Dragons/Foxes/Wolves, and Skyrim Monsters
- One or a combination of Realistic Lighting, ENB, and FXAA
- One or a combination of play idles for sitting, standing, and lying down

This typically makes up the great majority of the Skyrim pictures you are seeing that make a visual difference. Then you have weapon and clothing replacers or standalone additions as well as simple follower and house mods and complex follower and house mods that add to the story and typically require SKSE to run.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The killcam mod is really an ini tweak, but here is the link.
> Most people won't list what mods they are using unless asked because the great majority of people use the same mods:
> - Body mod from CBBE (Caliente), UNP (dimonized), or ADEC
> - Face mods from Xenius, Bella, Envision, or Coverwoman
> - Eyes from Natural Eyes, Pretty Eyes, or Eyes of Beauty
> - Hairstyle from MTOH, Apachaii Sky, and Lovely Hair
> - One or a combination of Skyrim 2K, Flora Overhaul, WATER, Enhanced Night Sky, Better Ice, and other landscape/item textures
> - One or a combination of Detailed Dragons/Foxes/Wolves, and Skyrim Monsters
> - One or a combination of Realistic Lighting, ENB, and FXAA
> - One or a combination of play idles for sitting, standing, and lying down
> This typically makes up the great majority of the Skyrim pictures you are seeing that make a visual difference. Then you have weapon and clothing replacers or standalone additions as well as simple follower and house mods and complex follower and house mods that add to the story and typically require SKSE to run.


My nubish shines through... SKSE... no clue what that is either lol. All of my prior modding experience was with the Steam Workship and Creation Kit







lol

Most of those mods I've heard of and listed to download later, but I wonder about conflicts.

- Body mods: Will be using UNP, I assume it would conflict with CBBE or ADEC due to being full body mods. I'm also using Better Males since it seems to be the UNP but for men.
- Face mods: I was using Beautiful Faces by Bella previously, would it conflict with UNP and Coverwoman? How do Envision and Xenius compare?
- Eyes: I'll have to look at pics of each since i'm not using any atm... any known conflicts with other mods listed?
- Hairstyle: None yet, guess i'll have to browse... any personal preferences?
- I planned to do Skyrim 2K but forgot about it until now lol, same with Flora Overhaul. Have WATER, Better Ice downloaded. Have some sky mod for the 'nebula', but Enhanced night sky was good too. Any known conflicts?
- Have ENB and Realistic Lighting downloaded, using Metallic Acids sig ENB settings
- No animation mods as of yet.
- I'm VERY interested in difficult and follower mods. I have Deadly Dragons on my list, and a mod for World Bosses (epic gods/demi-gods... looks interesting).
- I plan on reviewing armor and weapon mods... but theres just so many lol. Immersive Armors is the top on Nexus, maybe i'll look into that.
- Some weapon packs and magic would be good too. I was using Midas Magic and a few others to enhance magic in the game.

The pure amount of content is overwhelming really. It's hard to decide and even FIND stuff. Nexus is good, but there are just too many. Maybe I'll browse Steam Workshop and then see what I'm actually looking for. It was easier when it was new.. much less content to mull through lol. Now it's a weekend event to pick mods









Heck, there's even a prostitution mod... maybe Lydia will finally make herself useful?


----------



## wanako

Another excellent skin mod that I personally use is the Barbarian and Milkdrinker Skin UNP by HoneyVanity. I use the barbarian version. I personally find this one to be my favorite for UNP and I think it'll work for vanilla.


----------



## Valor958

I'm probably overloading for opinions on tons of topics, but... here's another question.

Follower mods.. I was just browsing one of the few sites NOT blocked at work and came across the Ultimate Follower Overhaul. Anyone have experience with this?
The details make it sound great and it shouldn't conflict with anything since it's mostly a script editor.

There was a skill system overhaul on my list as well I picked out of this or the other thread that added depth and enhanced the skill trees, but I forget who linked it.

Though many may use the same mods, it's still nice to know what's going on and compare. I'm very interested in lore mods as well with new areas and such.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> My nubish shines through... SKSE... no clue what that is either lol. All of my prior modding experience was with the Steam Workship and Creation Kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> Most of those mods I've heard of and listed to download later, but I wonder about conflicts.
> 
> SKSE is a script extender that a lot of more advanced mods utilize to add additional functionality that is not otherwise available through the standard mod tools and Creation Kit
> 
> - Body mods: Will be using UNP, I assume it would conflict with CBBE or ADEC due to being full body mods. I'm also using Better Males since it seems to be the UNP but for men.
> 
> Use only ONE body base mod. There are generally more mods for standard CBBE than there are for UNP, but UNP is not too far behind.
> 
> - Face mods: I was using Beautiful Faces by Bella previously, would it conflict with UNP and Coverwoman? How do Envision and Xenius compare?
> 
> I personally prefer Coverwoman 3 with the UNP seam fix. Like with base body mods, you only install ONE. I would install No More Blocky Faces before any of the mentioned face mods though.
> 
> - Eyes: I'll have to look at pics of each since i'm not using any atm... any known conflicts with other mods listed?
> 
> By itself, typically not. When used with other eye mods, it really depends. Some are standalone and add their own eyes options, others replace existing default eye textures with new ones.
> 
> - Hairstyle: None yet, guess i'll have to browse... any personal preferences?
> 
> I prefer Apachaii personally, but lots of people like Lovely and MTOH
> 
> - I planned to do Skyrim 2K but forgot about it until now lol, same with Flora Overhaul. Have WATER, Better Ice downloaded. Have some sky mod for the 'nebula', but Enhanced night sky was good too. Any known conflicts?
> 
> Skyrim 2K can conflict sometimes with player home mods.
> 
> - Have ENB and Realistic Lighting downloaded, using Metallic Acids sig ENB settings
> - No animation mods as of yet.
> - I'm VERY interested in difficult and follower mods. I have Deadly Dragons on my list, and a mod for World Bosses (epic gods/demi-gods... looks interesting).
> 
> Cerwiden and Vija are both real good follower mods
> 
> - I plan on reviewing armor and weapon mods... but theres just so many lol. Immersive Armors is the top on Nexus, maybe i'll look into that.
> 
> Are you going for lore friendly?
> 
> - Some weapon packs and magic would be good too. I was using Midas Magic and a few others to enhance magic in the game.
> The pure amount of content is overwhelming really. It's hard to decide and even FIND stuff. Nexus is good, but there are just too many. Maybe I'll browse Steam Workshop and then see what I'm actually looking for. It was easier when it was new.. much less content to mull through lol. Now it's a weekend event to pick mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weapons of the 3rd Era is a great standalone weapons pack mod.
> 
> Heck, there's even a prostitution mod... maybe Lydia will finally make herself useful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia is super useful! She alerts enemies so you don't have to waste time finding them, trigger traps so you won't get hurt, frequently goes down after tanking said traps, and talks about carrying your burdens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI though, for many extra animations that were not originally part of the game, you need FNIS which is an animation generator.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Another excellent skin mod that I personally use is the Barbarian and Milkdrinker Skin UNP by HoneyVanity. I use the barbarian version. I personally find this one to be my favorite for UNP and I think it'll work for vanilla.


I like some of the athletic ones and the one skin retex by thePal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm probably overloading for opinions on tons of topics, but... here's another question.
> Follower mods.. I was just browsing one of the few sites NOT blocked at work and came across the Ultimate Follower Overhaul. Anyone have experience with this?
> The details make it sound great and it shouldn't conflict with anything since it's mostly a script editor.
> There was a skill system overhaul on my list as well I picked out of this or the other thread that added depth and enhanced the skill trees, but I forget who linked it.
> Though many may use the same mods, it's still nice to know what's going on and compare. I'm very interested in lore mods as well with new areas and such.


UFO will/may conflict with mods that do the same thing as UFO, such as individual mods to allow your follower to dual wield or ride horses. Mods like Followers Relax or Your Home is My Home are fore the most part OK. You can usually find which mods are incompatible in the mod description under the compatibility section as well as in the STEP pdf file.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I like some of the athletic ones and the one skin retex by thePal.
> UFO will/may conflict with mods that do the same thing as UFO, such as individual mods to allow your follower to dual wield or ride horses. Mods like Followers Relax or Your Home is My Home are fore the most part OK. You can usually find which mods are incompatible in the mod description under the compatibility section as well as in the STEP pdf file.


Hmm... I may do it in phases then. I'll find a good set of body mods that don't conflict and give me the look I want. I'll have to find that UNP seam fix as well, I read about it but didn't see it. Admitedly I was rushing though, trying to do all my browsing with family crap in the background lol. UFO allows followers to ride horses now







, not sure about dual wielding, but i'll test it if no one else has.

- Armor mods: Lore friendly is great, but after I beat the game again, some fantasy or other armors/weapons are fun to toy with. Same with weapon mods.
- Weapon mods: I'll check out that pack, but does it include a retexture of existing weapons? Many of them look kind of dull Vanilla. One mod I remember loving was the Upgrade Magic Weapons mod. I used it to keep my Dawnbringer relevent later in the game lol.
- I've seen those follower mods in the list, I'll have to check them out. Isn't Vija the ninja?








- I have No More Blocky Faces, so that's one less thing I need to do lol

- Magic Mods: Aside from Midas Magic, what other good magic mods do we know of? I have the Mage Mansion mod, which I LOVE. It's a very nice player home in it's own little world.

I deleted 29 of my old mods last night to prepare for the 2nd coming of Skyrim on my PC lol. If it doesn't show... I'm excited to get back into things.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Hmm... I may do it in phases then. I'll find a good set of body mods that don't conflict and give me the look I want. I'll have to find that UNP seam fix as well, I read about it but didn't see it. Admitedly I was rushing though, trying to do all my browsing with family crap in the background lol. UFO allows followers to ride horses now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not sure about dual wielding, but i'll test it if no one else has.
> 
> You misread what I wrote I think. UFO conflicts with those mods because it DOES allow for follower mounts and dual wielding, therefore installing those individual mods also for those same purposes can cause conflicts.
> 
> - Armor mods: Lore friendly is great, but after I beat the game again, some fantasy or other armors/weapons are fun to toy with. Same with weapon mods.
> 
> First download UNP armor overhaul and UNP Dawnguard armor for the proportion conversion of all base armor types and then install your other UNP mods.
> 
> - Weapon mods: I'll check out that pack, but does it include a retexture of existing weapons? Many of them look kind of dull Vanilla. One mod I remember loving was the Upgrade Magic Weapons mod. I used it to keep my Dawnbringer relevent later in the game lol.
> - I've seen those follower mods in the list, I'll have to check them out. Isn't Vija the ninja?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a Nord I think. Nord's generally aren't too stealthy.
> 
> - I have No More Blocky Faces, so that's one less thing I need to do lol
> - Magic Mods: Aside from Midas Magic, what other good magic mods do we know of? I have the Mage Mansion mod, which I LOVE. It's a very nice player home in it's own little world.
> 
> Mark and Recall are pretty fun to play with.
> 
> I deleted 29 of my old mods last night to prepare for the 2nd coming of Skyrim on my PC lol. If it doesn't show... I'm excited to get back into things.


Answered some questions you had.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I'm probably overloading for opinions on tons of topics, but... here's another question.
> Follower mods.. I was just browsing one of the few sites NOT blocked at work and came across the Ultimate Follower Overhaul. Anyone have experience with this?
> The details make it sound great and it shouldn't conflict with anything since it's mostly a script editor.
> There was a skill system overhaul on my list as well I picked out of this or the other thread that added depth and enhanced the skill trees, but I forget who linked it.
> Though many may use the same mods, it's still nice to know what's going on and compare. I'm very interested in lore mods as well with new areas and such.


I personally didn't like UFO. Too many bugs and the interface was not that great for me. I haven't tried it since then so it may have been fixed. Another popular option is the Extensible Follower Framework which is the one I use. Also, if you like your horse, Convenient Horses is absolutely essential I love this mod. It is also compatible with EFF.

Immersive Armors is absolutely beautiful and I totally recommend it. They look great and I find them to be lore friendly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I personally didn't like UFO. Too many bugs and the interface was not that great for me. Another popular option is the Extensible Follower Framework which is the one I use. Also, if you like your horse, Convenient Horses is absolutely essential I love this mod. It is also compatible with EFF and I think also UFO if you patch it.
> Immersive Armors is absolutely beautiful and I totally recommend it. They look great and I find them to be lore friendly.


UFO is great for lazy people who don't want to take the time and add individual follower mods.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> UFO is great for lazy people who don't want to take the time and add individual follower mods.


Are you calling me lazy
















- UFO sounded good at first glance, but I haven't tried it so I'll work off recommendations on here first.
I'll take EFF first and see what I can do with it. I tend not to rely on followers since they were so useless or so long, I'm used to soloing the game lol.

- I think I had convenient horses last time, so thanks for reminding me









- I played with Mark and Recall 'some' in the past, i'll be sure to give them some attention to try and appreciate them this time.

- I assume most armor mods I get will have to be UNP friendly due to size changes and such. I'll check out those two, then see how other mods I find interesting play well with UNP. I'm all for lore friendly, but a good set of epic looking armor is hard to turn down









- Nords can too be stealthy... after they deafen you with their warcry you'll never hear them coming









- You missed one







- - Weapon mods: I'll check out that pack, but does it include a retexture of existing weapons? Many of them look kind of dull Vanilla. One mod I remember loving was the Upgrade Magic Weapons mod. I used it to keep my Dawnbringer relevent later in the game lol.

You two deserve a hearty handshake lol. At this rate I may be less nubish by December lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Are you calling me lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - UFO sounded good at first glance, but I haven't tried it so I'll work off recommendations on here first.
> I'll take EFF first and see what I can do with it. I tend not to rely on followers since they were so useless or so long, I'm used to soloing the game lol.
> - I think I had convenient horses last time, so thanks for reminding me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I played with Mark and Recall 'some' in the past, i'll be sure to give them some attention to try and appreciate them this time.
> - I assume most armor mods I get will have to be UNP friendly due to size changes and such. I'll check out those two, then see how other mods I find interesting play well with UNP. I'm all for lore friendly, but a good set of epic looking armor is hard to turn down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Nords can too be stealthy... after they deafen you with their warcry you'll never hear them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - You missed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - Weapon mods: I'll check out that pack, but does it include a retexture of existing weapons? Many of them look kind of dull Vanilla. One mod I remember loving was the Upgrade Magic Weapons mod. I used it to keep my Dawnbringer relevent later in the game lol.
> You two deserve a hearty handshake lol. At this rate I may be less nubish by December lol


1. Not saying you are but generally people who don't invest a lot of time in modding up the game are more inclined to pick a somewhat stable mod that does 7 things as opposed to finding 7 different mods that each do one thing and then work out any incompatibility issues.








2. Mounted Followers I think it was called also does the same thing. Followers Relax is a good one too.
3. Mark and Recall is OP when you combine it with a stealth character that has maxed out the stealth tree. It is pretty fun with rangers as well. Cast a Mark, fast swap to bow, shoot an arrow, fast swap to Recall, fast swap to bow, shoot a 2nd arrow, rinse, repeat.








4. There isn't TOO much difference between UNP, Vanilla, and CBBE armors. You might experience some clipping issues at worst typically as most of them are just meshes. Going from CBBE to UNP Skinny on the other hand will cause obvious proportion and dimension issues.
5. Nords... meh
6. Probably skipped it because I didn't know the answer. I did take a long break from this game so my knowledge on the newest mods didn't begin the catchup process until after Dawnguard and Heathfire was released.








7. Weapons of the 3rd Era is a standalone weapons pack that introduces new weapons that you can buy. I remember that there was a project to overhaul all vanilla weapon textures, but I don't know if they are still continuing it. There was also one for shields.

If you want to gain access to the hidden "vault" I believe the console command for it is "coc qasmoke" That should take you to a special room with chests of all the items available in the game organized by category per chest.


----------



## Valor958

I think I know what I'm spending my night doing tonight lol.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Fellas I have a character that I've put a lot of time into, but the save file is bloating, already at 19mb and seems to be going up.

Is there any way to export my character and items to a new game or something?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> Fellas I have a character that I've put a lot of time into, but the save file is bloating, already at 19mb and seems to be going up.
> 
> Is there any way to export my character and items to a new game or something?


You cannot seriously be worried about a 19mb savefile with today's hard drives?


----------



## OverClocker55

Took off all the mods and now my fps is poop.


----------



## AbdullahG

How is your GTX 680 struggling in Skyrim?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> How is your GTX 680 struggling in Skyrim?


On my laptop atm. 680 is in EVGA's step up place being shipped out to me.


----------



## AbdullahG

Ah I see. Are you using the in-game AA? I recommend using just the FXAA setting and using SweetFX Configuration to inplement SMAA. With the SMAA setting, just turn up all the values for it. I use that instead of AA. It doesn't look as good as 8x MSAA, but it works and looks fine IMO. I'll post a screenshot on how my game looks with it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Ah I see. Are you using the in-game AA? I recommend using just the FXAA setting and using SweetFX Configuration to inplement SMAA. With the SMAA setting, just turn up all the values for it. I use that instead of AA. It doesn't look as good as 8x MSAA, but it works and looks fine IMO. I'll post a screenshot on how my game looks with it.


I'll try that!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'll try that!


Without SMAA and FXAA:


With SMAA and FXAA (ignore the hands):


Performance hit is barely 5FPS. Check out this thread if you need help on using the SweetFX Configuration: http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx


----------



## OverClocker55

Thanks. Just that the intel 4000 isn't that good.


----------



## Valor958

Hmm... launching SKSE and it crashes immediately after the Bethesda screen... I followed directions and the .ddl are in the directory. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Hmm... launching SKSE and it crashes immediately after the Bethesda screen... I followed directions and the .ddl are in the directory. What's wrong with this picture?


Does it work without it?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does it work without it?


apparently not... somehow I broke Skyrim too... what is wrong with my computer this week


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> - I assume most armor mods I get will have to be UNP friendly due to size changes and such. I'll check out those two, then see how other mods I find interesting play well with UNP. I'm all for lore friendly, but a good set of epic looking armor is hard to turn down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns all of your vanilla armors compatible with UNP. Also, lots of armor set like Immersive Armors have a UNP patch.
> 
> Also for Dawnguard Armors.
> 
> - Nords can too be stealthy... after they deafen you with their warcry you'll never hear them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redguards > Nords
> 
> - You missed one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - Weapon mods: I'll check out that pack, but does it include a retexture of existing weapons? Many of them look kind of dull Vanilla. One mod I remember loving was the Upgrade Magic Weapons mod. I used it to keep my Dawnbringer relevent later in the game lol.
> 
> Unique HD Textures for ALL vanilla weapons. I use this one and I quite like it. Your VRAM will despise you though. That's Why I got the 3GB 660Ti cuz I knew what I would be getting myself into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two deserve a hearty handshake lol. At this rate I may be less nubish by December lol












If you want HQ Vanilla Armors, I install this one first: Armor Improvement and then install aMidianBorn Book of Silence + aMidianBorn Hide and Studded Hide and overwrite. I'm only keeping Armor Improvement until aMidian completes the vanilla armors. They are arguably the most beautiful vanilla retex around. They'll work with any body mod like CBBE and UNP.


----------



## OverClocker55

Still bad FPS. Hmm


----------



## Valor958

Ok, got a bunch of mods installed now, and no CTD conflicts yet









ONE graphical conflict though... when running the Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel mod suggested here earlier, I get a strange transparent box in the top left...



any known conflicts? I'm using mods people here have suggest, no random ones I found. Ran BOSS and using NMM atm. Have both Hearthglen and Dawnguard with applicable patches for mods where i could find them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Well turned off FXAA and now its got teh awesome0 fps.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, got a bunch of mods installed now, and no CTD conflicts yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE graphical conflict though... when running the Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel mod suggested here earlier, I get a strange transparent box in the top left...
> 
> any known conflicts? I'm using mods people here have suggest, no random ones I found. Ran BOSS and using NMM atm. Have both Hearthglen and Dawnguard with applicable patches for mods where i could find them.


Are you using any other weather or lighting mods?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Are you using any other weather or lighting mods?


Yeah, I disabled them one by one going through, and couldn't find the conflict. I'll have to check again and go through everything. Once I get it hammered out, I'll post some screens. It's just weird I'd get that little box up there...

One funny conflict I had was with immersive armors and learning NMM. I installed Immersive Armors 6 and then installed the UNP patch... which overwrote and disabled the primary. I started the game and everyone wearing armor was just a floating head lol.

Times like this, dual monitors would be awesome. it's hard to really discern what looks better in real time, so i'll be taking screenshots of a static area with different ENB and lighting mods and switching back and forth to see what looks good. now that I have most of my graphical mods hammered out, i just need to figure out the fluff I want to add. I'll post a list of mods later when i get off work to get peoples insight. I'm always open to suggestion and comments


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, I disabled them one by one going through, and couldn't find the conflict. I'll have to check again and go through everything. Once I get it hammered out, I'll post some screens. It's just weird I'd get that little box up there...
> *One funny conflict I had was with immersive armors and learning NMM. I installed Immersive Armors 6 and then installed the UNP patch... which overwrote and disabled the primary. I started the game and everyone wearing armor was just a floating head lol.*
> Times like this, dual monitors would be awesome. it's hard to really discern what looks better in real time, so i'll be taking screenshots of a static area with different ENB and lighting mods and switching back and forth to see what looks good. now that I have most of my graphical mods hammered out, i just need to figure out the fluff I want to add. I'll post a list of mods later when i get off work to get peoples insight. I'm always open to suggestion and comments


I see your problem. When you install the IA UNP patch and it asks:


Click no. This will install the mod normally. The upgrade option is for mods that you plan on replacing completely with a newer version of the same mod, not addons which is what the UNP patch is. I almost always press "no" on the upgrade option and let it install automatically.

So what you do is, uninstall both Immersive Armors and it's UNP patch then install the main mod and then the unp patch and then press no at that screen. Should get rid of your floating heads.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I almost always press "no" on the upgrade option and let it install automatically.
> So what you do is, uninstall both Immersive Armors and it's UNP patch then install the main mod and then the unp patch and then press no at that screen. Should get rid of your floating heads.


To add on, the ONLY time you should ever click Yes to that box is if and only if the modder specifically left instructions to do so.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I see your problem. When you install the IA UNP patch and it asks:
> 
> Click no. This will install the mod normally. The upgrade option is for mods that you plan on replacing completely with a newer version of the same mod, not addons which is what the UNP patch is. I almost always press "no" on the upgrade option and let it install automatically.
> So what you do is, uninstall both Immersive Armors and it's UNP patch then install the main mod and then the unp patch and then press no at that screen. Should get rid of your floating heads.


Yeah, i figured that out when i exited the game and was like 'oh... it just switches between them and turned off the base mod lol" It works now and there are no crashes or anything. The 'only' (as of yet) error I know of is that graphical error with CoT I posted above. I'll be at work until ~5pm EST weekdays so i won't be able to test fixes until later. I was in the middle of debugging last night... but i got sucked into watching old Smallville eps and lost track of time. 3am = bedtime apparently LOL


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> To add on, the ONLY time you should ever click Yes to that box is if and only if the modder specifically left instructions to do so.


yeah, this.


----------



## Valor958

Completely different topic now, but I was looking at my avatar and got to wondering... has anyone made a V (Guy Fawkes) mod? That could be pretty cool


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Completely different topic now, but I was looking at my avatar and got to wondering... has anyone made a V (Guy Fawkes) mod? That could be pretty cool


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17151


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17151


Nice, standalone Guy Fawkes mask







Now to just get the rest of the outfit. Throwing knives too







That would be a nice alternative for assassins instead of bows. Maybe not entirely useful, but fun.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, got a bunch of mods installed now, and no CTD conflicts yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE graphical conflict though... when running the Project Reality - Climates of Tamriel mod suggested here earlier, I get a strange transparent box in the top left...
> 
> any known conflicts? I'm using mods people here have suggest, no random ones I found. Ran BOSS and using NMM atm. Have both Hearthglen and Dawnguard with applicable patches for mods where i could find them.


Ok, I figured it out. Out of ALL my mods... the conflict with CoT is... ENB....







not sure how though. I'm using MetallicAcid's ENB, so maybe i'll check out different presets and see what i see. I hear 'TheWilds' is good.

EDIT: And.. I figured out what it was in ENB causing the issue. AmbientOcclusion=true = bad







Since i'm on AMD. So there







Now, back to moar mods!

Now downloading T3ndo's Skyrim Redone... and uncapper, and already have SKSE.


----------



## AbdullahG

The companions are so dull in Skyrim









They hardly speak. Anyone know if there's a magical mod that give companions the ability to you know, compose an intelligent sentence or conversation? I can't seem to find one.
Just found the UFO mod...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The companions are so dull in Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly speak. Anyone know if there's a magical mod that give companions the ability to you know, compose an intelligent sentence or conversation? I can't seem to find one.
> Just found the UFO mod...


They don't actually get smarter... just more active and stronger. Still expressionless stiffs that get in the way. I only kept Cerwiden around after setting her to heal only and run away otherwise.


----------



## Valor958

Ok, problem is back... it was only gone because I had ENB off...









Apparently that square I pictured is from a direct conflict with ENB in general... I tried with ALL mods disabled and it still shows up, even more pronounced.

So... apparently I need an ENB crash course since I don't understand it as well as I thought.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, problem is back... it was only gone because I had ENB off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that square I pictured is from a direct conflict with ENB in general... I tried with ALL mods disabled and it still shows up, even more pronounced.
> So... apparently I need an ENB crash course since I don't understand it as well as I thought.


ENB has caused me tons of grief as well, so I stopped using it. When I did get it to work, the lighting and saturation constantly made my game look like a scene out of Peter Pan. I had nearly gone insane with all the tweaking I did. Finally I just set it off to the side and enjoyed the game with what I had, which was definitely not little.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The companions are so dull in Skyrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They hardly speak. Anyone know if there's a magical mod that give companions the ability to you know, compose an intelligent sentence or conversation? I can't seem to find one.
> Just found the UFO mod...


you may also wanna try out the Guard dialog overhaul


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Ok, I figured it out. Out of ALL my mods... the conflict with CoT is... ENB....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how though. I'm using MetallicAcid's ENB, so maybe i'll check out different presets and see what i see. I hear 'TheWilds' is good.
> EDIT: And.. I figured out what it was in ENB causing the issue. AmbientOcclusion=true = bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i'm on AMD. So there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to moar mods!
> *Now downloading T3ndo's Skyrim Redone... and uncapper, and already have SKSE.*


Whoah, whoah, whoah! Careful with SkyRe. I would recommend using it on a fresh, new save. That mod overhauls damn near the entire game. Races (skills and abilities), Weapons, Armor, Enemy AI, Perk System, etc. Also, it may conflict with a lot of other mods, so be sure to research before installing. Major script mods I have it working with no problem at all is Climates of Tamriel, Deadly Dragons, EFF and Convenient Horses. I personally LOVE this mod and it's what made Skyrim worth again for me but there was PLENTY of research and headaches involved.

Since it changes SO much in the game, some armors and weapons may not be compatible unless there is a patch for that armor or weapon. It'll still work in the game but the unpatched armor or sword may be too weak compared to everything else because the damage system is changed. It is an incredible mod that changed my entire experience but it is very in-depth.
Read the author's page carefully. He has links to armor and weapon mods that work and their patches. Immersive Armors has a patch on the same page you downloaded it from. Also, he has a link to patch JaySus Swords and already has Weapons of the Third Era implemented within the mod so any other version is not necessary. Check all of his links in the compatibility patches section.

Also, he recommends SkyTEST which alters animal AI. I personally stay the hell away from that mod. It has so many scripts in it that It gave me tons of headaches. I think this was the mod that eventually screwed 200+ hour my save.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone remember the days when dragons were flying backwards? I kind of miss those days.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone remember the days when dragons were flying backwards? I kind of miss those days.


The horses still occasionally fly if it makes you feel any better. Or at least for me.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone remember the days when dragons were flying backwards? I kind of miss those days.


Before my last save failed, I was getting dead dragons falling from the sky.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Before my last save failed, I was getting dead dragons falling from the sky.


That happens to me with dragon skeletons. I have to mark them for deletion.


----------



## Valor958

Well, with all my mods, right now I'm getting no conflicts.







ENB is out, but no biggie lol. The game is beautiful!

I can tell a MAJOR difference in game difficulty now though lol, and i'm really liking the SkyRe and the other follower mod that was pointed out. I'm using Jaysus Swords with patches, but things are still plenty strong. Followers are finally useful now!... without them i'd be freaking dead meat 10x over lol. I like Vilja... though she is very talkative







I have Ria as well, and Faelen and Lydia as well. It gets crowded sometimes and they rape things with its just 1-on-1, but it's not at all uncommon to see them all drop to their knees and I have to save the day lol. I'm playing a female Breton spell-sword, favoring sword and shield, but working a little on destruction and conjuration. Only lvl 11 so far, so plenty of time to grow into my idea. Plus, my magic in general feels underpowered due to lack of skill and maybe a missing mod?... either way, it's not feasible for me to run pure magic right now, i'd only be able to kill maybe 1 thing at a time then be out of energy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally found the dress I was looking forever for!


Which lead me to this Japanese Skyrim mod site with some really nice non-skimpy clothes/armor mods.
http://modtype.doorblog.jp


----------



## hakz

sugoi! nice find!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Still don't understand how dresses like that belong in Skyrim. There's Dragon's about! Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Still don't understand how dresses like that belong in Skyrim. There's Dragon's about! Ain't nobody got time for that!


While I agree that it is not necessarily TES lore friendly, it is still more lore friendly than most of the clothing mods out there. Since there are no zippers or overly modern about the dress, one can argue that it would be possible to create such a dress back then.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Back then? This is Nirn. Different Planet, different timelines and invention eras


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Back then? This is Nirn. Different Planet, different timelines and invention eras


This made me think... "Hmm, well maybe the dwarves invented zippers and such and THEY made it







"

That got me thinking about the Dwarves... how cool would it be to find an C3PO or R2D2 companion just hanging out in some Dwemer ruins waiting for you to find a power supply or oil can for them. Not necessarily 'lore friendly', but if you don't follow the Star Wars theme, sure they are! Crazy Dwemer and their automatons


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> Back then? This is Nirn. Different Planet, different timelines and invention eras


When I say "back then" I meant the timeline for Skyrim. The dress in question does not involve zippers, latex, or any sort of materials that are actually outside the Skyrim timeline. I am ok with non Skyrim lore friendly clothing as long as it looks like it could possibly be from the same time line.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I don't think there is any Lore Post-Skyrim... just sayin'


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> I don't think there is any Lore Post-Skyrim... just sayin'


You and I probably have different interpretations of "lore friendly." To me, as long as something looks like it could have existed during the Skyrim era with their materials is lore friendly, so like a katana made of steel is "lore friendly" though not actually part of the Skyrim game or era strictly speaking. To me, the dress and other clothing/armor that are similar to it are as well. Something like a light saber or latex jumpsuit however, is not as those materials have no possibility of existing in the Skyrim era. Hopefully that makes sense to you.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You and I probably have different interpretations of "lore friendly." To me, as long as something looks like it could have existed during the Skyrim era with their materials is lore friendly, so like a katana made of steel is "lore friendly" though not actually part of the Skyrim game or era strictly speaking. To me, the dress and other clothing/armor that are similar to it are as well. Something like a light saber or latex jumpsuit however, is not as those materials have no possibility of existing in the Skyrim era. Hopefully that makes sense to you.


What about coating yourself in ambergris and running about with the Wabbajack... that's lore friendly if you consider the source


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> What about coating yourself in ambergris and running about with the Wabbajack... that's lore friendly if you consider the source


Are there any sperm whales in Skyrim or TES?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are there any sperm whales in Skyrim or TES?


Sure there are, we just haven't gone out deep sea exploring to find them. Maybe using Horker fat would suffice


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> This made me think... "Hmm, well maybe the dwarves invented zippers and such and THEY made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> That got me thinking about the Dwarves... how cool would it be to find an C3PO or R2D2 companion just hanging out in some Dwemer ruins waiting for you to find a power supply or oil can for them. Not necessarily 'lore friendly', but if you don't follow the Star Wars theme, sure they are! Crazy Dwemer and their automatons






Interesting NPCs. One of the best and vast fan-made mods out there outside of Moonpath to Elswyr. It just adds SO MUCH to the game.


----------



## AbdullahG

It's a sad day when no performance ENB will run smoothly on your system. I'm considering a GTX 660 Ti for $270-$280. To those who have one, how does your GPU hold up with an ENB and other mods?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> It's a sad day when no performance ENB will run smoothly on your system. I'm considering a GTX 660 Ti for $270-$280. To those who have one, how does your GPU hold up with an ENB and other mods?


It's excellent really. Mine stays at about 45-50 FPS outside and constant 60 FPS inside @ 1680x1050 with MANY texmods, modified The Wilds ENB, no SSAO, nvidia Performance AO, No DOF (only use for screenshots anyway), max AF, no AA, in-game FXAA. I recommend the 3GB version though. Mine is topping at about 2.5 GB VRAM.









Here's what mine looks like with these settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh my...


----------



## pepejovi

...So at 1080p, it would probably drop under 40 fps?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> ...So at 1080p, it would probably drop under 40 fps?


not sure. never tried it. Don't have a 1080p monitor.


----------



## AbdullahG

Parallax is awesome.


----------



## Maian

So, uh, anyone ever had this problem? I can't find a mod that is the source of it, since I reverted back to 100% stock Skyrim and it was still there... It just randomly showed up after updating the Tera Armors mod...





Two random glow-spots that are on my character's cheekbones, just below my eyes. I'm probably just going to have to restart this character, and use one of those leveling mods to get back to where I was.

EDIT: Changing races and back to Imperial (what she is) fixed it... though now I have to re-shape the face to what it was. Oh well, at least I don't lose anything.

EDIT2: And going into first-person and back to third person brings it back... what the heck?


----------



## pepejovi

There was a thread about that bug on Reddit a while back. Solution was to learn some skill through the console and then unlearn it, I think it was the skill that made the draugr eyes or something glow. No need to recreate character


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> There was a thread about that bug on Reddit a while back. Solution was to learn some skill through the console and then unlearn it, I think it was the skill that made the draugr eyes or something glow. No need to recreate character


Yea I just searched 'Glowing Eyes Bug Skyrim' and the first two results were youtube videos describing how to fix it. Thanks!

Edit: Commands were:
player.addspell 000f71d1
player.removespell 000f71d1

Have to exit console in between spells for it to work.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> There was a thread about that bug on Reddit a while back. Solution was to learn some skill through the console and then unlearn it, I think it was the skill that made the draugr eyes or something glow. No need to recreate character
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I just searched 'Glowing Eyes Bug Skyrim' and the first two results were youtube videos describing how to fix it. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Commands were:
> player.addspell 000f71d1
> player.removespell 000f71d1
> 
> Have to exit console in between spells for it to work.
Click to expand...

Glad it worked out for you


----------



## AbdullahG

Alright, I keep crashing the second I enter Windhelm. Nowhere else. It happened in my old save, so I made a new one. Same issue. It's definitely one of the mods I'm using. Is there any way I can find conflicting mods and errors without having to go through everything myself?

UPDATE: The culprit is apparently a sunglare, cloud texture, parallax, or lighting mod. I deleted a save which I spent awhile on because I though a mod corrupted my save...

UPDATE #2: It was the parallax mod. Apparently it has to do with a wall mesh. There's a fix for it, but it isn't posted officially on Nexus.


----------



## opi

WHAT THE EFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I recently installed skyrim to play it for the second time. I took a good 3 whole days selecting mods and making sure there wasn't gonna be any conflicts. So finally I get to play it today with everything all set and ready to go. The biggest reason why I decided to play it again was because I was beyond excited for the new Dragonborn. And well guess what the heck I found out just a few minutes ago while I was searching on how to start the dragonborn quest line? ITS NOT OUT FOR PC YET! I thought I bought it a couple of days ago when I bought the other 2 DLC's. I thought I had Dragonborn, but noooo come to find out I bought hearthfire. GOD I am so peeved right now! So then I find out Dragonborn won't be on PC until next year...... While Xbox is the only one who got it. Seriously...... I live about an hour away from Bethesda and I know exactly where their building is, I pass it sometimes while heading to work sites. I am very much considering going over there and punching whoever did this in the face a few hundred times.......

Why was it delayed? I seriously cannot believe it was delayed a whole month+ because of technical problems. I just cannot buy that. And then I am hearing that we (PC) are going to get something else that is exclusive? What is going on!?!?!?!? I've been away from the Skyrim community for 10+ months and just a few days ago I returned so I am totally lost and extremely angry....


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> ANGER!!!


Xbox has an exclusive deal with Bethesda to get it for Xbox one month before PC. PS3 will get it at the same time, but no one cares about them anyway. Same thing happened with Dawnguard. We got it like a month after Xbox. They just mad of their VAST inferiority. In the end we get a better product anyway. I showed some of my screens to a buddy of mine on Xbox, and converted him to the PC version. His soul was cleansed.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Ive just been playing with the High Res Texture pack that I downloaded on Steam. Ive got to get a couple other mods though, looking through the screenshot thread has got me wanting more. Im looking for world mods, grass, plants, rocks, buildings. Any suggestions would be awesome. Im not really wanting to run 20 mods or anything, just a couple.

The only one Im pretty sure Im going to get is Skyrim Flora Overhaul 1.5, unless you guys know of a better one.


----------



## AbdullahG

The 2K Textures are a nicer, more crisp alternative to the official HD Textures. Flora Overhaul with Lush Trees and Lush Grass turn out quite nicely IMO. There's also an 8K rock texture mod, but I forgot the name. Searching "8K" at Nexus should get you the link to it though.

I would sent you the links, but I'm on my phone.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Ive just been playing with the High Res Texture pack that I downloaded on Steam. Ive got to get a couple other mods though, looking through the screenshot thread has got me wanting more. Im looking for world mods, grass, plants, rocks, buildings. Any suggestions would be awesome. Im not really wanting to run 20 mods or anything, just a couple.
> 
> The only one Im pretty sure Im going to get is Skyrim Flora Overhaul 1.5, unless you guys know of a better one.


I'm going to give you the default answer - Use S.T.E.P


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The 2K Textures are a nicer, more crisp alternative to the official HD Textures. Flora Overhaul with Lush Trees and Lush Grass turn out quite nicely IMO. There's also an 8K rock texture mod, but I forgot the name. Searching "8K" at Nexus should get you the link to it though.
> I would sent you the links, but I'm on my phone.


- Realistic Lighting
- Water
- Wet and Cold
- Enhanced Night Sky
- Realistic Rocks
- Detailed Signs
- Better/Detailed Snow
- There are a few HiRez retex mods for dragons, woodland critters, spiders, wolves, and other crawlies that I forget the name of
- Immersive Lightning Sounds
- Immersive Water Sounds
- There was also a mod with the name Embers in the name that made fire look nice
- Dimonized UNP, CBBE V3, or ADEC (download non-nude version if you have little kids or if your tastes are more conservative)


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I'm going to give you the default answer - Use S.T.E.P


Looks good, Ill check it out some more. Last night when I was messing with it I installed the HD 2k textures.


----------



## inertianinja

I'm having some trouble here.

got a brand new system, just built, 7970 Ghz Edition/3570K/8GB RAM. turned off all overclocks.

i went through the STEP Guide up to the interface tweaks section, and followed all recommendations, including choosing a lot of 1024 textures instead of 2k or 4k
Skyrim is still pretty damn jittery for me...i thought the 7970 would be able to handle this.

what should i check first?


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> I'm having some trouble here.
> got a brand new system, just built, 7970 Ghz Edition/3570K/8GB RAM. turned off all overclocks.
> i went through the STEP Guide up to the interface tweaks section, and followed all recommendations, including choosing a lot of 1024 textures instead of 2k or 4k
> Skyrim is still pretty damn jittery for me...*i thought the 7970 would be able to handle this*.
> what should i check first?


Handle this?? The 7970 should be dominating that. I use 2K and 4K textures on just about everything and my 660Ti takes it like a boss.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Handle this?? The 7970 should be dominating that. I use 2K and 4K textures on just about everything and my 660Ti takes it like a boss.


Yea, from my experience with Skyrim it's more about VRAM than raw horsepower for the most part (rare exceptions, but it takes quite a bit). Most mid- to high-range cards have the power to handle the game and mods easily, it's the VRAM that gets eaten up - like my card has only 1GB, so as long as I stay below that, I run ~30fps using an ENB, and hit a steady 50 or more without ENB and max settings (besides MSAA).


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> I'm having some trouble here.
> 
> got a brand new system, just built, 7970 Ghz Edition/3570K/8GB RAM. turned off all overclocks.
> 
> i went through the STEP Guide up to the interface tweaks section, and followed all recommendations, including choosing a lot of 1024 textures instead of 2k or 4k
> Skyrim is still pretty damn jittery for me...i thought the 7970 would be able to handle this.
> 
> what should i check first?


vRam?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I made a couple of cute petite Breton twins called Alessa and Tessa. I put them at 40% weight and 0.9 scale.


----------



## AbdullahG

I made a skinny elf with a cool beard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I made a skinny elf with a cool beard.


A character or followers?


----------



## AbdullahG

Character...I have no followers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Character...I have no followers


That's still cool as well! I personally made a pair of petite Breton rangers to follow me around and wreck.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's still cool as well! I personally made a pair of petite Breton rangers to follow me around and wreck.


I honestly can't find any companions I like. Forever alone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I honestly can't find any companions I like. Forever alone.


Which is why I made my own and downloaded the others.







There is a certain satisfaction sitting back and watching your allies wreck.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Which is why I made my own and downloaded the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a certain satisfaction sitting back and watching your allies wreck.


I forgot I can download companions...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I made a couple of cute petite Breton twins called Alessa and Tessa. I put them at 40% weight and 0.9 scale.


This post is useless without pics.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> This post is useless without pics.


As you wish!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Has anyone else tried making their own follower yet?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Has anyone else tried making their own follower yet?


Nope, but i've wanted to









The lady in the back looks like she's wearing a Catholic Nun's habit lol.









I have SO many ideas for creating stuff in Skyrim, but with all the other games I play (and exhausting my creativity in Minecraft), there's just no time and help to get things done. I need a mentor for modding too lol. So far i've only tinkeres, unsuccessfully, with the Creation Kit. I've modified a few old mods back when i started to suit my needs, but that's about it.

Heck, I still can't even get ENB working lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Nope, but i've wanted to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO IT!
> 
> The lady in the back looks like she's wearing a Catholic Nun's habit lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is my healer, so I put her in a habit. The hood and the gloves looked like crap though so I tossed them. I might need to see about replacing the black with a more textured and high resolution texture.
> 
> I have SO many ideas for creating stuff in Skyrim, but with all the other games I play (and exhausting my creativity in Minecraft), there's just no time and help to get things done. I need a mentor for modding too lol. So far i've only tinkeres, unsuccessfully, with the Creation Kit. I've modified a few old mods back when i started to suit my needs, but that's about it.
> 
> Ugh... I was playing with World Edit for the first time and REALLY messed up my Creative server. I was dumb and didn't back it up before hand and my game had crashed, so I couldn't even undo the change. I got real mad and made a new server. So much time wasted....
> 
> Heck, I still can't even get ENB working lol.
> 
> I gave up on it back then and never looked back. I have no talent tweaking ENB settings.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nope, but i've wanted to
> 
> DO IT!
> 
> The lady in the back looks like she's wearing a Catholic Nun's habit lol.
> 
> She is. She is my healer, so I put her in a habit. The hood and the gloves looked like crap though so I tossed them. I might need to see about replacing the black with a more textured and high resolution texture.
> 
> I have SO many ideas for creating stuff in Skyrim, but with all the other games I play (and exhausting my creativity in Minecraft), there's just no time and help to get things done. I need a mentor for modding too lol. So far i've only tinkeres, unsuccessfully, with the Creation Kit. I've modified a few old mods back when i started to suit my needs, but that's about it.
> 
> Ugh... I was playing with World Edit for the first time and REALLY messed up my Creative server. I was dumb and didn't back it up before hand and my game had crashed, so I couldn't even undo the change. I got real mad and made a new server. So much time wasted....
> 
> Heck, I still can't even get ENB working lol.
> 
> I gave up on it back then and never looked back. I have no talent tweaking ENB settings.


Maybe try the Nocturnal's robes mod and use Nocturnals Hood. It's not exact, but it's close. May be clipping since it's a different set, but worth a try lol.

On Axi's server, BritishBob crashes the server a lot with WE lol. I do a lot by hand though. Very time consuming even on Creative. I burned myself out though







so... a few days break may be good.

Yeah, i've kinda given up on ENB for now. The game looks good to me, and i'm not overanalyzing for the 'perfect screenshot', but people and environments look good so far. Maybe i'll add some script/animation mods now since i'm stable. I might like some kill-move mods or the like. I DO plan to turn off 3rd person killcam though... kinda annoying when every other move is a killmove









I still need to find a modding guru to mentor me, but that may be a few weeks/months down the line since i plan to help out on the Morrowblivion overhaul here soon. Maybe I'll just blast through Hitman this weekend so i can stop playing it lol. I don't care about being a completionist with this Hitman... in some cases it's just too time consuming with too little reward. Plus, the 'bullet time/instinct' mode makes it WAY too easy to be an uber-assassin lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Maybe try the Nocturnal's robes mod and use Nocturnals Hood. It's not exact, but it's close. May be clipping since it's a different set, but worth a try lol.
> On Axi's server, BritishBob crashes the server a lot with WE lol. I do a lot by hand though. Very time consuming even on Creative. I burned myself out though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... a few days break may be good.
> Yeah, i've kinda given up on ENB for now. The game looks good to me, and i'm not overanalyzing for the 'perfect screenshot', but people and environments look good so far. Maybe i'll add some script/animation mods now since i'm stable. I might like some kill-move mods or the like. I DO plan to turn off 3rd person killcam though... kinda annoying when every other move is a killmove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to find a modding guru to mentor me, but that may be a few weeks/months down the line since i plan to help out on the Morrowblivion overhaul here soon. Maybe I'll just blast through Hitman this weekend so i can stop playing it lol. I don't care about being a completionist with this Hitman... in some cases it's just too time consuming with too little reward. Plus, the 'bullet time/instinct' mode makes it WAY too easy to be an uber-assassin lol.


It is not really an issue with the hood, but rather most hoods make your character look bald. There are some modded hoods that include wigs, but generally they don't have the hairstyle I am looking for or have clipping issues that I am really anal about (thinking about redressing my twins because of clipping issues).

Assassin in Skyrim = OP


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is not really an issue with the hood, but rather most hoods make your character look bald. There are some modded hoods that include wigs, but generally they don't have the hairstyle I am looking for or have clipping issues that I am really anal about (thinking about redressing my twins because of clipping issues).
> Assassin in Skyrim = OP


Yeah, the hoods do tend to do that, but on a 'Nun' that should fit the context well since an up-do or something showy wouldn't fit the idea well. You could add a white strip to the fringe of the Nocturnal Cowl and it might fit the look rather well. It would be off, but it could be a nice placeholder until you make your own.

You could redress the twins a-la Baywatch style in sheep-skin bikinis! Or dragonbone







If only we had phyics weighted breasts... the bouncy wonders we could behold







That's what I love about Vindictus though.. great f2p game with weighted boobies







lol.

And yes... my first char ended up falling into the Assassin mold since it felt natural to intelligently remove targets with a bow from 50m in the face... i couldn't 1hit a dragon, but i could 2 hit one lol. I could 1 hit a dragon with a dagger though







As FUN as that build was, it was also not challenging, except for random summoner/mages with weirdly op magic that did way more than any of my old vanilla mage attempts could







Ice wizards screwed me up bad... REAL bad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Yeah, the hoods do tend to do that, but on a 'Nun' that should fit the context well since an up-do or something showy wouldn't fit the idea well. You could add a white strip to the fringe of the Nocturnal Cowl and it might fit the look rather well. It would be off, but it could be a nice placeholder until you make your own.
> You could redress the twins a-la Baywatch style in sheep-skin bikinis! Or dragonbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only we had phyics weighted breasts... the bouncy wonders we could behold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I love about Vindictus though.. great f2p game with weighted boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> And yes... my first char ended up falling into the Assassin mold since it felt natural to intelligently remove targets with a bow from 50m in the face... i couldn't 1hit a dragon, but i could 2 hit one lol. I could 1 hit a dragon with a dagger though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As FUN as that build was, it was also not challenging, except for random summoner/mages with weirdly op magic that did way more than any of my old vanilla mage attempts could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice wizards screwed me up bad... REAL bad.


I will have to play with a few more hoods. I wish there were more layers in this game for meshes and textures without having to create new ones.

As for boob physics, Skyrim has mods for that. There is one for both CBBE and UNP. I know the UNP one is called UNP Blessed or UNPB for short. Forgot what the CBBE one is called. They make your characters have HUGE knockers though, which bugs me out.

Shadow Warrior + Nocturnal's Shadowalk active = 100% sneak attack success as long as the opponent does NOT have the spell or passive "Detect Life"


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will have to play with a few more hoods. I wish there were more layers in this game for meshes and textures without having to create new ones.
> As for boob physics, Skyrim has mods for that. There is one for both CBBE and UNP. I know the UNP one is called UNP Blessed or UNPB for short. Forgot what the CBBE one is called. They make your characters have HUGE knockers though, which bugs me out.
> Shadow Warrior + Nocturnal's Shadowalk active = 100% sneak attack success as long as the opponent does NOT have the spell or passive "Detect Life"


I probably won't do the boob physics since i can imagine a bunch of weird thing happening with clipping and such lol, but good info to toy around with









Yeah, after i got the Shadowalk, i switched from bow to dagger to more up close and person play... cakewalk. I still went sword and spell for open areas, but 1st contact was always with a dagger or bow from stealth.

*!*
















...








>----> ______









...








_______


----------



## Thingamajig

I've been addicted to making custom main menu backgrounds for skyrim using the "Main Menu Wallpaper Replacer" mod, using in-game audio such as music and dialogue (yet trying to avoid spoilers) and in some cases, music from other games (Yet still remaining true to Skyrim's "theme"). Coupled with images i find online.











Quite fun. In fact right now i'm more addicted to modding than actually playing. I'd recommend people get the Main Menu Wallpaper Replacer mod which can be found on the Nexus.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I've been addicted to making custom main menu backgrounds for skyrim using the "Main Menu Wallpaper Replacer" mod, using in-game audio such as music and dialogue (yet trying to avoid spoilers) and in some cases, music from other games (Yet still remaining true to Skyrim's "theme"). Coupled with images i find online.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite fun. In fact right now i'm more addicted to modding than actually playing. I'd recommend people get the Main Menu Wallpaper Replacer mod which can be found on the Nexus.


I can't see the YT vids you linked (at work), but i'll check them out at home later. I had NO idea about this mod, so thanks for pointing it out









Could you edit in the Nexus link as well to shave a step off the search









Nice find man... i think i may kill a few hours on that this weekend probably.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I want a pet Giant. I wonder if there is a mod for that...


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I want a pet Giant. I wonder if there is a mod for that...


That would be both awesome and horrible at the same time lol. There'd have to be some major script editting to make the AI smart enough to NOT attempt to enter towns and ruins with you.. can you imagine your buddy Giant hunched over in a town shop with you lol. Much less trying to navigate a trap hall in some ruins lol. Maybe Lydia could 'guide' him









Though, a giant to hold down Alduin at the end could be a nice AHA moment for a coup-de-grace


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I remember the first time I fought a giant.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stupid Ysolda was like "I want a mammoth tusk." and I was like "Cool deal!" Went and found a mammoth (this was before I knew Giants took care of them) and the Giant was actually on the other side of that big rock near Whiterun. I run up at like level 5 or 6, smacks the mammoth and then Giant runs around, stomped the ground, and taught me how to fly.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I remember the first time I fought a giant.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Ysolda was like "I want a mammoth tusk." and I was like "Cool deal!" Went and found a mammoth (this was before I knew Giants took care of them) and the Giant was actually on the other side of that big rock near Whiterun. I run up at like level 5 or 6, smacks the mammoth and then Giant runs around, stomped the ground, and taught me how to fly.


LOL, that's when i learned to let me 'essential' companions do that for me







I'd sit back merrily with my bow and then just offer them a cookie after or something


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For those who are just starting the game and wondering how to take nice screenshots, here are some advice:

- TFC toggles free motion cam without stopping the game
- TFC 1 toggles free motion cam and freezes NPC and player animation
- When you use TFC or TFC 1 in 1st person mode, you will NOT be able to see your character
- TM toggles overlay menu off and on, including console screen, even though it is still up
- FOV adjusts the field of view, meaning you can use a small FOV value to focus on a specific area while blurring out surrounding areas. This is how people take focused screen shots of arrows while things behind and around seem blurred.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For those who are just starting the game and wondering how to take nice screenshots, here are some advice:
> - TFC toggles free motion cam without stopping the game
> - TFC 1 toggles free motion cam and freezes NPC and player animation
> - When you use TFC or TFC 1 in 1st person mode, you will NOT be able to see your character
> - TM toggles overlay menu off and on, including console screen, even though it is still up
> - FOV adjusts the field of view, meaning you can use a small FOV value to focus on a specific area while blurring out surrounding areas. This is how people take focused screen shots of arrows while things behind and around seem blurred.


VERY useful info


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For those who are just starting the game and wondering how to take nice screenshots, here are some advice:
> - TFC toggles free motion cam without stopping the game
> - TFC 1 toggles free motion cam and freezes NPC and player animation
> - When you use TFC or TFC 1 in 1st person mode, you will NOT be able to see your character
> - TM toggles overlay menu off and on, including console screen, even though it is still up
> - FOV adjusts the field of view, meaning you can use a small FOV value to focus on a specific area while blurring out surrounding areas. This is how people take focused screen shots of arrows while things behind and around seem blurred.


THANK YOU! I always wondered how to hide the HUD without iHUD or something like that.

+Rep


----------



## 260870

Hey guys,

I am having a bit of a problem with my game. For a while now all the colours seem drained and everything after a certain distance is blurred and it is constantly snowing sideways, as seen here:


Anyone encountered this before or know how to fix it.I think it happened while I was doing Under Saarthal.

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am having a bit of a problem with my game. For a while now all the colours seem drained and everything after a certain distance is blurred and it is constantly snowing sideways, as seen here:
> 
> Anyone encountered this before or know how to fix it.I think it happened while I was doing Under Saarthal.
> I appreciate any suggestions.


Looks like some sort of vision effect, probably lingering from the vision question in Saarthal. I would first check under your Passive skills/abilities to see if you see anything strange there. I would also start a new character save and see if it is still the same. If so, that would suggest a saturation or corrupted file(s) issue with the game. I am pretty sure it is lingering FX effect though from the Under Saarthal quest from the vision.

PS: It could also be the spell effect from Brelyna's Practice, which should wear off if you sleep for a day.


----------



## 260870

Nothing out of the ordinary there. New character is fine, no problems with that. Haven't done anything with Brelyna so that's not it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It might have something to with when the psijic guy talked to me, which i assume happens again, i will try progress through the quest more and see if he visits me again and if that triggers it to turn off.



Thanks for the suggestions.

EDIT: Added spoilers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Nothing out of the ordinary there. New character is fine, no problems with that. Haven't done anything with Brelyna so that's not it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It might have something to with when the psijic guy talked to me, which i assume happens again, i will try progress through the quest more and see if he visits me again and if that triggers it to turn off.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


If you can, put stuff like that in spoilers next time as not everyone has gotten that far or done that quest.







I was actually trying not to mention it because I wasn't sure if you had gotten that far. LOL


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For those who are just starting the game and wondering how to take nice screenshots, here are some advice:
> - TFC toggles free motion cam without stopping the game
> - TFC 1 toggles free motion cam and freezes NPC and player animation
> - When you use TFC or TFC 1 in 1st person mode, you will NOT be able to see your character
> - TM toggles overlay menu off and on, including console screen, even though it is still up
> - FOV adjusts the field of view, meaning you can use a small FOV value to focus on a specific area while blurring out surrounding areas. This is how people take focused screen shots of arrows while things behind and around seem blurred.


TFC?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> TFC?


Oh its a console command. Sorry, forgot to specify. You open console, type tfc, hit enter, and then you enter free cam mode.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Ahhh, I havnt messed with console commands at all. Ive been playing the game legit, at least until I get tired of it. I know you can do some crazy stuff with the Skyrim console.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Yup! I always play pure first playthrough. Then it's fair game after that. Too lazy to travel to Rivewood? No problemo! _coc Riverwood_ *Poof!* Hi Alvor! You have an ugly housecarl who steals your food? _disable_ "Bwahahaha!" That annoying dragon skeleton in front of your home won't go away? _markfordelete_ No more dragon! Too lazy to find an item? _player.additem_ Accidentally killed a villager? _ressurect_


----------



## AbdullahG

UGH! My game crashes every 10 minutes! It just started today. I'm suspecting SweetFX Injector since I was tweaking it, the ENB patch I'm using for parallax, or disabling aero (i have no idea how this would affect Skyrim, but the crashes started today, and I happened to have disabled aero).
Apparently, when I disabled Steam Cloud for Skyrim, the crashes began. Enabling it stopped the crashes. Strange, but at least the problem is gone.


----------



## HBofO

I wouldn't suppose that only getting a framerate between 30s & 40s at 1080 with a 7970 is normal no?


----------



## AbdullahG

Yosmir's beard! These damn vampires come out of gods know where at every corner! I'm just peacefully riding a horse which I stole through the forests and those parasites come out an ambush. I just TGMed their behinds and FUS RO DAHed them to death.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Yosmir's beard! These damn vampires come out of gods know where at every corner! I'm just peacefully riding a horse which I stole through the forests and those parasites come out an ambush. I just TGMed their behinds and FUS RO DAHed them to death.


Vampires, you say?




Killing Vampires is my business. Business is good.


----------



## AbdullahG

Wow...

That's one hell of a job.


----------



## Unstableiser

Wow thanks for the massive spoiler lol. Now I know who Cicero is


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Wow thanks for the massive spoiler lol. Now I know who Cicero is


Who is he then? The only spoiler is the name. Id say it leaves quite a bit to the imagination - unless you already know the story. And if you already know the story, you immediately know what his role is right from the outset. Hardly a spoiler. Considering you also spelt his name perfectly leads me to believe you already knew of him anyway.

Btw, here's a link to the mod as requested by someone a few posts back:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3708

The process of making it play custom audio for each background isn't that well explained on the mods page but i can clarify that here should people be interested. I can also direct people to tools you'll need should you decide to take it on (converting to and from .dds image files, making sure they're edited and placed correctly and converting audio formats like xwm's, etc.)


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> Wow thanks for the massive spoiler lol. Now I know who Cicero is


Knowing who Cicero is doesn't have a huge impact on the story IMO. It was pretty obvious that there was more to him TBH.


----------



## Unstableiser

I'm kidding of course But I didn't know he was to do with the Dark Brotherhood in all honesty. And spelling Cicero isn't hard he was a famous Roman orator and Consul


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unstableiser*
> 
> I'm kidding of course But I didn't know he was to do with the Dark Brotherhood in all honesty. And spelling Cicero isn't hard he was a famous Roman orator and Consul


The mascara was a dead giveaway for me lol


----------



## Bigm

Anyone have a list of "top" mods? Really can't be bothered to go through with the whole S.T.E.P deal and have a new version come out the next day like last time.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Anyone have a list of "top" mods? Really can't be bothered to go through with the whole S.T.E.P deal and have a new version come out the next day like last time.


Frostfall is among the top of my mod list. It enhanced gameplay by making you more aware of the weather - hypothermia is a real issue, and diving into cold water is a big no-no. Things such as foraging for firewood, lighting campfires and sleeping in tents is something you must always be aware off when trekking out in the wilderness.

The creator is currently working on version 2.0, so it's worth holding back playing the game till it's released.

Speaking of diving into water, i'm also fond of Better Swimming as this is more realistic on how it should behave - carrying alot of gear really slows you down when swimming, and swimming while wearing heavy armor is an even bigger mistake. Couple this with Frostfall and swimming in frigid waters is a deathtrap. Much like real life.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Frostfall is among the top of my mod list. It enhanced gameplay by making you more aware of the weather - hypothermia is a real issue, and diving into cold water is a big no-no. Things such as foraging for firewood, lighting campfires and sleeping in tents is something you must always be aware off when trekking out in the wilderness.
> The creator is currently working on version 2.0, so it's worth holding back playing the game till it's released.


Sounds awesome, +rep. Anyone else got recommendations?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Sounds awesome, +rep. Anyone else got recommendations?


Thanks. I just edited my post, so take a look at Better Swimming if it tickles your fancy.

I have plenty of mod suggestions i could also throw out there. I normally only stick to lore-friendly mods that enhance immersion/realism. A few others are:

1. Deadly Dragons (Loremonger edition - the original adds too much stuff for my liking, this version enhances dragons only)

2. Run For Your Lives makes NPC's behave more realistically when a dragon is present. They will flee to the nearest building (With the exception of guards)

3. Lively Inn's and Taverns Self explanatory. This video will explain more.

4. Wearable Lanterns Another mod from the Creator of Frostfall. Allows you to wear small lanterns on your belt, freeing your hand for other things. Ideal when coupled with a realistic lighting mod.

5. Guard Dialogue Overhaul does and i quote:
GDO alters the effect that Skyrim Guard dialogue has on the mood of your game. Rather than annoying you, guards will enhance your experience of the game and increase your immersion in the world of Skyrim by properly recognising your actions and not making disrespectful comments to a character that they are supposed to respect."

6. True Yield Makes NPC's truely "yield" when they decide to give up a fight (ie; when they collapse on the floor) they'll get up and flee rather then just getting up to fight you again.

7. Duel - Combat Realism Makes combat with NPC's far more strategic. NPC's will now regularly block, time their blows and overall be a much bigger (and realistic) challenge.

Other mods such as ACE, Warzones are also worth a mention. I've far too many to list here really. Lol. The biggest problem with skyrim is a vast expanse of nothingness and rather flat, lifeless NPC's. With the right mods, it can be the game it should've been on release. I'll probably edit this post a few times when other noteworthy mods come to my mind.


----------



## inertianinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Parallax is awesome.


I tried parallax as part of the texture pack combiner.

it made my textures look very weird, and they moved as i walked past them (not parallax, but actual movement) so i uninstalled it.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Thanks. I just edited my post, so take a look at Better Swimming if it tickles your fancy.
> I have plenty of mod suggestions i could also throw out there. I normally only stick to lore-friendly mods that enhance immersion/realism. A few others are:
> 1. Deadly Dragons (Loremonger edition - the original adds too much stuff for my liking, this version enhances dragons only)
> 2. Run For Your Lives makes NPC's behave more realistically when a dragon is present. They will flee to the nearest building (With the exception of guards)
> 3. Lively Inn's and Taverns Self explanatory. This video will explain more.
> 4. Wearable Lanterns Another mod from the Creator of Frostfall. Allows you to wear small lanterns on your belt, freeing your hand for other things. Ideal when coupled with a realistic lighting mod.
> 5. Guard Dialogue Overhaul does and i quote:
> GDO alters the effect that Skyrim Guard dialogue has on the mood of your game. Rather than annoying you, guards will enhance your experience of the game and increase your immersion in the world of Skyrim by properly recognising your actions and not making disrespectful comments to a character that they are supposed to respect."
> 6. True Yield Makes NPC's truely "yield" when they decide to give up a fight (ie; when they collapse on the floor) they'll get up and flee rather then just getting up to fight you again.
> 7. Duel - Combat Realism Makes combat with NPC's far more strategic. NPC's will now regularly block, time their blows and overall be a much bigger (and realistic) challenge.
> Other mods such as ACE, Warzones are also worth a mention. I've far too many to list here really. Lol. The biggest problem with skyrim is a vast expanse of nothingness and rather flat, lifeless NPC's. With the right mods, it can be the game it should've been on release. I'll probably edit this post a few times when other noteworthy mods come to my mind.


Some nice looking mods there, thanks!


----------



## Valor958

Been playing with T3ndo's SkyRe and a few other mods... AND on Master difficulty, and this game is definitely a major challenge now. Even Bandit Marauders give me a run for my money at lvl 14. I'm running Conjuration, with 1Handed wpns and a mix of light/heavy armor (harder to find/afford complete sets at the moment) and things can destroy me rather easily lol. I actually rely on my companion(s) now. My all girl entourage consists of myself, Lydia, Ria, and Vilja. Ria is using the Axe of Whiterun, with Ria and Vilja running sword and board in heavy armor... though Vilja made a few encounters in the nude







. I told her to put on some heavy armor and she didn't have any, so i guess she decided nude was close enough.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I gave her Skjor's Wolf armor after we found him on the Werewolf 1st quest lol.



Werewolves feel week at first too. Sure, you can run practically forever, but the first quest I found myself trying a few times since those Silver Hand guys pack whallop now







Thankfully the new Werewolf perk system felt fleshed out and i'm a little beefier now









I've gotten some Dawnguard info now too, in the form of an invitation to join them, but would rather go to join the Vampires. Can someone detail a little how/when i can make that choice? Use spoiler tags for those who don't want to know. I haven't found a single vampire yet in my limited wanderings, so i'm not sure of anything right now. I kinda figured that i'd go to the Dawnguard and get sent on a mission. On that mission i'd be confronted with the choice on which side to stick to. Also, I wonder... can you have beast form AND be a vampire? If so, or if not yet, someone should make a mod so that when both conditions are present you get an 'Underworld' style hybrid thing going on...







Not necessarily 'lore-friendly', but since there's no lore on hybrids, why not?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> I tried parallax as part of the texture pack combiner.
> it made my textures look very weird, and they moved as i walked past them (not parallax, but actual movement) so i uninstalled it.


I'm only aware of one author making parallax mods. If you happen to be using the same mods:

Did you use the ENB Anti Freeze file with parallax, and move the shader file that came with the parallax to the main folder for Skyrim? I had a similar issue that was due to improper installation.


----------



## AbdullahG

Alright, I think I broke something. Here's the story:


Spoiler: Faction Questline



So I have around 40 hours into my current save when I decide to sleep and initiate the Dark Brotherhood questline. This is my first time sleeping in-game, and when doing so, I wasn't abducted by the Dark Brotherhood like I am suppose to be. So I wait a few days in-game, but that doesn't help. I got the note a while back in my save, but dropped it from my inventory. I read up that the note isn't required to initiate the quest. I decided to spawn the note into my inventory through the console. That doesn't help.



I'm pretty lost and concerned something when wrong. Any advice?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Alright, I think I broke something. Here's the story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Faction Questline
> 
> 
> 
> So I have around 40 hours into my current save when I decide to sleep and initiate the Dark Brotherhood questline. This is my first time sleeping in-game, and when doing so, I wasn't abducted by the Dark Brotherhood like I am suppose to be. So I wait a few days in-game, but that doesn't help. I got the note a while back in my save, but dropped it from my inventory. I read up that the note isn't required to initiate the quest. I decided to spawn the note into my inventory through the console. That doesn't help.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty lost and concerned something when wrong. Any advice?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did you actually kill the old lady already? It could have been another assassin's note you found.


----------



## AbdullahG

I did. I finished the quest. Perhaps I waited too long and somehow screwed up. I might just start a new game alongside my current one.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I did. I finished the quest. Perhaps I waited too long and somehow screwed up. I might just start a new game alongside my current one.


Did you go back and talk to the boy as well? Are you running any mods that alter ANY of the parts of that quest/faction line? Say a mod that alters the baseline DB quests or characters? Or any environment mods that may alter quest/faction locations?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My thought was maybe a mod displaced the 'cabin' or editted it in such a way that the lady doesn't spawn and maybe that means she doesn't take you either? It could alter the scripts somehow because a part of that script isn't initiated and causes the whole thing not to happen. Or maybe if you're running a script mod, same thing... I'm not sure as in my 3 playthroughs I haven't encountered this yet.


----------



## AbdullahG

The quest is completed. I think the Unofficial Skyrim Patch or Quest Fix mod have something to do with it.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The quest is completed. I think the Unofficial Skyrim Patch or Quest Fix mod have something to do with it.


Hmm... that stinks. Maybe turn off the mods just long enough to see if you can sleep and get it started, then turn them back on?


----------



## AbdullahG

I uninstalled all mods and tried to activate the quest. Nothing. I might just start a second save. I should have no problem getting back to the point I was in before with a 12 day break starting today.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I uninstalled all mods and tried to activate the quest. Nothing. I might just start a second save. I should have no problem getting back to the point I was in before with a 12 day break starting today.


Well, enjoy your break, and hopefully you can get in the DB on your next run through







I haven't tried yet, but i have the option to... so maybe i'll do that this weekend. I'm trying to play a more brash/alpha character, but it's hard since i tend towards the nice options to get people to like me lol.


----------



## Unstableiser

What the heck did someone put here sorry


----------



## trivium nate

my game keeps crashing i did the verify game thing it always says 1 file failed to validate i re downloaded it and it still says the same thing...


----------



## modinn

I feel like no one has really done a good music enhancement mod for Skyrim other than the few folks who got banned for using copyrighted songs. A couple days ago, AceeQ reworked all of his Fantasy Music Overhaul music and re-released the mod as FMO-Redone. I think he did an amazing job with it. I hear bits and pieces of Oblivion and Morrowind music in his music and it goes really well with the original soundtrack. There are two versions of the mod, replacing and non-replacing (for folks who still want the original soundtrack to play as well).

*Link to mod*


----------



## FLCLimax

hey, getting back into the game as with all TES games i wait for the third or so content update to revisit it. need some mods please, no nude stuff. i'd like something that reskins dragon, some nice texture tweaks and a few cool weapon/armor mods. any suggestions?


----------



## bevo

I've looked though some of the skyrim mod threads but haven't seen much mentioned about the steam workshop mods. Are there no good mods to be had there? That's really the only way I want ot do it, because it seems steam games are a pain to get the mods to work with them. I had no luck at all with GTA IV mods with my steam edition.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> hey, getting back into the game as with all TES games i wait for the third or so content update to revisit it. need some mods please, no nude stuff. i'd like something that reskins dragon, some nice texture tweaks and a few cool weapon/armor mods. any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bevo*
> 
> I've looked though some of the skyrim mod threads but haven't seen much mentioned about the steam workshop mods. Are there no good mods to be had there? That's really the only way I want ot do it, because it seems steam games are a pain to get the mods to work with them. I had no luck at all with GTA IV mods with my steam edition.


Use nexus mod manager and launch the game from SKSE.exe.

Steam doesn't conflict with mods at all.

Here are my currently installed mods


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*
> 
> hey, getting back into the game as with all TES games i wait for the third or so content update to revisit it. need some mods please, no nude stuff. i'd like something that reskins dragon, some nice texture tweaks and a few cool weapon/armor mods. any suggestions?





Spoiler: Mods I Use



Dragon Retex: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3089
2K Textures: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607
Weapon Retex: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1754
NPU Clothing Retex: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674
Monstor Retex: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2446
Rock Retex: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5504
Smoke: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7231
Snow: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6086
Snow Footprints: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7824
Snowflakes: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7405
Ice: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5388
Static Mesh: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8655
Lanterns of Skyrim: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18916
SkyUI: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3863
Lush Trees: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3385
Tree Retex: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3812
Lush Grass: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3288
Flora Overhaul: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141
Natural Rain: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8395
Immersive Patrols (coolest mod ever; nothing like coming across a battle between Stormcloaks and Imperials): http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12977
Quality Map: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4929
Fire and Water Sound: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19333
Organized Fav Menu: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4862
Deadly Dragons: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3829
Combat Sounds: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5289
Combat Realism: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2700
Character Enhancement (nothing nude): http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2356
Fine Hair: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7627
Blood: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/60
Realistic Animals and Creatures: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10175
Lighting w/ Config (there are a bunch of custom INI settings on Nexus that you can try with this): http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7654
Clouds: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4910
Parallax Mods from this guy: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/users/996477
Realistic Ragdolls and Force: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/601
Nebula: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25503
Stars: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25459
Aurora: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=6675
Candles: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/downloads/file.php?id=7643
Water (with green water fix if you have such an issue): http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/14007
Run for Your Lives: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23906
When Vamps Attack: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28235
Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5711
BACON TORCH!!!: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7588
Wet and Cold: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27563
Spell Impacts: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2947


----------



## OverClocker55

Those are a lot of mods...


----------



## AbdullahG

I left a few out since they were small touches to the game. It's minuscule compared to what others have. I run no ENB mods though. I hate the "soft" look they produce. That, and they cut my frames in half.


----------



## evoll88

I like the game the little i have played it but hate turning into a vampire


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I like the game the little i have played it but hate turning into a vampire


You can always get cured.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> I like the game the little i have played it but hate turning into a vampire


You can into any shrine and get a blessing and that will heal you.


----------



## OverClocker55

I need to restart. Since I have been playing on like 5 different computers its all corupte now. Starting over ha.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I need to restart. Since I have been playing on like 5 different computers its all corupte now. Starting over ha.


Ahh, well boo... that sucks.

Careful man.. i heard there's this huge angry dragon hanging around Helgen... watch your back and try not to get arrested.


----------



## trivium nate

i wish i could go outside in this game i click on something to go outside and it doesnt let me ....ad the game crashes


----------



## francesthemutes

I've put in nearly 60 hours and haven't touched the game in many months now. I feel lost and like I need to restart. :/


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I've put in nearly 60 hours and haven't touched the game in many months now. I feel lost and like I need to restart. :/


I have almost 300 hours and have done about only 5 quests and tried going back to it a few weeks ago... and no go. I also feel like I have to start over.

Never got past that 5th quest on the main story line or touched any of the other stuff in the game.


----------



## evoll88

I will try the cure for vampire thanks for the info. Whats a good guide to follow for this game cuz i got alot of missions and keep getting side tracked lol.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes*
> 
> I've put in nearly 60 hours and haven't touched the game in many months now. I feel lost and like I need to restart. :/


Same here... Strangely, the same amount of hours as well.

Started modding the system as well. Excited to se how well these new textures look.


----------



## grunion

How the heck do you drop items?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> How the heck do you drop items?


R Key


----------



## grunion

R sheaths my weapon


----------



## AbdullahG

Press "Tab." You'll find a menu with different directories such as Magic, Skills, and Items. Go to Items. You should see a categorized item list. Just click on the category, put your cursor on/select the items you don't want, and then press "R."


----------



## grunion

Thanks guys


----------



## oldschool83

I am contemplating purchasing Skyrim. I have held off on this game mainly due to the fact I never really cared for Oblivion and figured it was more of the same? However with the ability to purchase Skyrim on a variety of platforms perhaps the playability is better on one vs another type? Basically, would gameplay be better on a PS3 or on the PC version? I have heard the PS3 version was awesome, but I am loathe to even try purchasing even a used copy without some further input from those who might have played the game on both platforms.

The main thing I did not like on Oblivion was the utilization of the mouse vs other games in the RPG genre.....

thanks for any input


----------



## FakeDeCoY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldschool83*
> 
> I am contemplating purchasing Skyrim. I have held off on this game mainly due to the fact I never really cared for Oblivion and figured it was more of the same? However with the ability to purchase Skyrim on a variety of platforms perhaps the playability is better on one vs another type? Basically, would gameplay be better on a PS3 or on the PC version? I have heard the PS3 version was awesome, but I am loathe to even try purchasing even a used copy without some further input from those who might have played the game on both platforms.
> The main thing I did not like on Oblivion was the utilization of the mouse vs other games in the RPG genre.....
> thanks for any input


The pc version because of mods!
SO MANY MODS.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FakeDeCoY*
> 
> The pc version because of mods!
> SO MANY MODS.


You aren't kidding. I recently installed the game fresh and wen't back to the nexus to get mods all over again. It's been 2 days. I'm already up to 102 mods installed on NMM...


----------



## Scorpion49

Does anyone have an ENB style FXAA injector working with 12.11 AMD drivers? I get horrific texture popping and eventually total texture loss using Skyrim Enhanced Shaders, usually combined with multiple driver crashes and a gigantic performance hit (20 fps+) even with SSAO turned off.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldschool83*
> 
> I am contemplating purchasing Skyrim. I have held off on this game mainly due to the fact I never really cared for Oblivion and figured it was more of the same? However with the ability to purchase Skyrim on a variety of platforms perhaps the playability is better on one vs another type? Basically, would gameplay be better on a PS3 or on the PC version? I have heard the PS3 version was awesome, but I am loathe to even try purchasing even a used copy without some further input from those who might have played the game on both platforms.
> The main thing I did not like on Oblivion was the utilization of the mouse vs other games in the RPG genre.....
> thanks for any input


Stay the hell away from the PS3 version. Support for this version is... not good. Let me put it this way, They have not been able to release any DLC for this version yet because of big problems coding for the Cell Processor.

Also, what do you mean "utilization of the mouse"? Mouse and keyboard is the way to go for this title, BUT if you prefer gamepad, it can be used for the PC version though it's not optimal.


----------



## bfromcolo

Hopefully someone has had to do this. I had to re-install Windows 7 on my C drive. My Steam files are all located on my F drive. I did manage to copy the Skyrim save files from the C drive before reformatting. Now that the system is back up and I can launch Skyrim from Steam, I am wondering if I need to do anything special to re-install Nexus Mod Manager and SKSU launcher? I only have a handful of mods install.

Thanks


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Hopefully someone has had to do this. I had to re-install Windows 7 on my C drive. My Steam files are all located on my F drive. I did manage to copy the Skyrim save files from the C drive before reformatting. Now that the system is back up and I can launch Skyrim from Steam, I am wondering if I need to do anything special to re-install Nexus Mod Manager and SKSU launcher? I only have a handful of mods install.
> Thanks


My understanding is that it's basically plug-and-play. Move copies of the files over and see how it goes. IF something happens, you'll still have the original backups for when you figure it out.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Hopefully someone has had to do this. I had to re-install Windows 7 on my C drive. My Steam files are all located on my F drive. I did manage to copy the Skyrim save files from the C drive before reformatting. Now that the system is back up and I can launch Skyrim from Steam, I am wondering if I need to do anything special to re-install Nexus Mod Manager and SKSU launcher? I only have a handful of mods install.
> Thanks


Don't try to launch it from steam, just make a new shortcut to SKSE on your desktop and re-link it to NMM through the drop down tab and you will be good to go. Once you launch it the first time steam *might* link back up to it but probably not.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Don't try to launch it from steam, just make a new shortcut to SKSE on your desktop and re-link it to NMM through the drop down tab and you will be good to go. Once you launch it the first time steam *might* link back up to it but probably not.


Thanks this worked. SKSE was still on the F drive. Had to reinstall NMM and it then discovered everything, looks like I am good to go.


----------



## trivium nate

okay cans someone please help me with my skyrim? basically one file Idk what file cant validate and it says it every time i check.and in game i cant go outside...i click to go anywhere outside and it wont let me go outside not at all and i had a save file where i was outside and the game crashed...game is all up to date and everything, its making me mad i wanna play this...


----------



## AbdullahG

What mods are you running?


----------



## Toology

Hey guys, i just started a new skyrim profile after taking a break from the game after dawngaurd. I fired the game up and seen that my grass has no shadows almost like theres no lighting on it, has anyone else dealt with this before and have an idea of how to fix it. I have the shadows enabled in the skyrimpref.ini.


----------



## trivium nate

these mods apparently if i turn them all of the game loads and works fine -_-


----------



## AbdullahG

Probably had to do with conflicting modes. You can manually change the load order, but that would probably be annoying. Just run BOSS (it's change the load order for you) to see if it helps in any way: http://code.google.com/p/better-oblivion-sorting-software/downloads/list


----------



## FakeDeCoY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology*
> 
> Hey guys, i just started a new skyrim profile after taking a break from the game after dawngaurd. I fired the game up and seen that my grass has no shadows almost like theres no lighting on it, has anyone else dealt with this before and have an idea of how to fix it. I have the shadows enabled in the skyrimpref.ini.


Try/look for bShadowsOnGrass=1 in both .ini file.
If that doesnt work- try Deleting/backuping Skyrim.ini and SkyrimPrefs.ini from your MyDocuments folder so you make new ones :/


----------



## Sugi

I am really surprise with how many mods people have enabled. I have never had any luck with mods, and my game is always unstable. Even right now with a new character and like 10 mods enabled. Most often then not, my game CTD during start up. I believe most of my issues are stemming from my hotfix for multiple monitors, but this fix is a must and I also have SkyUI and More Hotkey please. These are consider to be a must have for me. I have a few others like Map enhancement, sorting Soul Gems, Enhanced Lighting, Realistic Lighting with Customized, XCE, Convenient Horses, and two animation replacers. Of course I have NNM, SKSE, BOSS, and Flawless Widescreen. My old character had like 30 something mods installed and getting that to be stable was one of the hugest project I have ever tried, and it never really happen. Is everyone's games stable enough to enjoy skyrim or is this just me?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I am really surprise with how many mods people have enabled. I have never had any luck with mods, and my game is always unstable. Even right now with a new character and like 10 mods enabled. Most often then not, my game CTD during start up. I believe most of my issues are stemming from my hotfix for multiple monitors, but this fix is a must and I also have SkyUI and More Hotkey please. These are consider to be a must have for me. I have a few others like Map enhancement, sorting Soul Gems, Enhanced Lighting, Realistic Lighting with Customized, XCE, Convenient Horses, and two animation replacers. Of course I have NNM, SKSE, BOSS, and Flawless Widescreen. My old character had like 30 something mods installed and getting that to be stable was one of the hugest project I have ever tried, and it never really happen. Is everyone's games stable enough to enjoy skyrim or is this just me?


You need to figure out the .esm load order, it sounds like you might have a conflict. Try moving all of the patches/expansions and native skyrim files, plus texture mods to the top.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> You need to figure out the .esm load order, it sounds like you might have a conflict. Try moving all of the patches/expansions and native skyrim files, plus texture mods to the top.


Isn't this handled by the application BOSS?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Isn't this handled by the application BOSS?


Maybe, but using a mod to figure out your mods might be counter productive. There are several known problems with boss anyways, so I wouldn't use it personally. Do you get a crash message or just skyrim stopped responding?


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Maybe, but using a mod to figure out your mods might be counter productive. There are several known problems with boss anyways, so I wouldn't use it personally. Do you get a crash message or just skyrim stopped responding?


Most of the time, it just crashes with no reports and usually there's not much at all in the Event Listener. Not very often does it display the application has stop responding.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Most of the time, it just crashes with no reports and usually there's not much at all in the Event Listener. Not very often does it display the application has stop responding.


Windows 7 or Windows 8? Also, are you using any enhanced shaders/ENB mods?


----------



## Sugi

Windows 7, it's the only build in my signature. How do I find out which esm should go where? The mod page barely ever states the load order. :S


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I am really surprise with how many mods people have enabled. I have never had any luck with mods, and my game is always unstable. Even right now with a new character and like 10 mods enabled. Most often then not, my game CTD during start up.


I find that Nexus Mod Manager handles mods and conflicts really well. I've never had an issue with installing a lot of mods. Looking at my list now...

*I have 114 mods installed.* Haha. Game is still very stable


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I am really surprise with how many mods people have enabled. I have never had any luck with mods, and my game is always unstable. Even right now with a new character and like 10 mods enabled. Most often then not, my game CTD during start up. I believe most of my issues are stemming from my hotfix for multiple monitors, but this fix is a must and I also have SkyUI and More Hotkey please. These are consider to be a must have for me. I have a few others like Map enhancement, sorting Soul Gems, Enhanced Lighting, Realistic Lighting with Customized, XCE, Convenient Horses, and two animation replacers. Of course I have NNM, SKSE, BOSS, and Flawless Widescreen. My old character had like 30 something mods installed and getting that to be stable was one of the hugest project I have ever tried, and it never really happen. Is everyone's games stable enough to enjoy skyrim or is this just me?


Could you post (in spoilers please) your current Load Order as dictated by NMM. If you have modified the game's INI files, please share those. Also, please list all of the current mods you have activated (including things like the hotfix for monitors).

One last thing, are you using any D3D9 re-placers? ENB, InjFXAA, SMAA, SweetFX? Overlays? MSI Afterburner or Steam Community?

The above info would be much more helpful in diagnosing your problem. I've had 100+ mods enabled on my config with ENB+SweetFX and a heavily modded Skyrim ini file and am stable for at least 30 minutes (I save every 5-10 anyways). I have a suspicion that it may be Flawless Widescreen and SkyUI conflicting.


----------



## Valor958

With all the help going on, anyone particularly skilled with ENB? I think I missed something somewhere along the line when i was setting everything up and gave up on it after a while.
Previous issue... white/translucent box in top left with clouds in it. This occurs regardless of mods or addons.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Could you post (in spoilers please) your current Load Order as dictated by NMM. If you have modified the game's INI files, please share those. Also, please list all of the current mods you have activated (including things like the hotfix for monitors).
> One last thing, are you using any D3D9 re-placers? ENB, InjFXAA, SMAA, SweetFX? Overlays? MSI Afterburner or Steam Community?
> The above info would be much more helpful in diagnosing your problem. I've had 100+ mods enabled on my config with ENB+SweetFX and a heavily modded Skyrim ini file and am stable for at least 30 minutes (I save every 5-10 anyways). I have a suspicion that it may be Flawless Widescreen and SkyUI conflicting.


Modinn,
Excuse me for not providing enough information, I'll post a full report later on. However, I am using the new character right now. So, I do not have my setup for my old character, but at a later point, I could enable all the mods for the old character as well. To answer some of your questions, I am not using any ENB's at this moment [though I am using Enhanced Lighting & Realistic Lighting with customized], but I do use steam overlay [obviously] and MSI Afterburner but only for the readout feature outside of the game on an extra monitor. Does the application have extra features to change/affect games? Also, I do have that portal mod installed, I forgot about that. For the ini editing, SkyUI and Configurable Favorite Menu Mod's ini was edited just a bit, but however I have stopped using the Configurable Favorite Menu Mod [Forgot the actually name of the mod] at this moment. I thought More Hotkey Please and the big retexture of armor mod was conflicting and causing CTD during startup, so I disabled the retexture mod and I am still getting crashes to desktop. :S The retexture mod I am referring to started the letter "A", but for the life of me I can't remember it's name. Other then the fact, it's not finished yet.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> With all the help going on, anyone particularly skilled with ENB? I think I missed something somewhere along the line when i was setting everything up and gave up on it after a while.
> Previous issue... white/translucent box in top left with clouds in it. This occurs regardless of mods or addons.


So this still happens on stock Skyrim with just an ENB?

I remember reading previous that you were using CoT with an ENB when getting this...CoT requires ENB's that are configured specifically for use with CoT and figured that might be your issue?


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> So this still happens on stock Skyrim with just an ENB?
> I remember reading previous that you were using CoT with an ENB when getting this...CoT requires ENB's that are configured specifically for use with CoT and figured that might be your issue?


Originally, yes, I/we believed it to be a conflict. More testing revealed it to exist across all mods and on vanilla. I got it to go away once, but not sure how... Either way, somethings wrong.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

Just got Skyrim and wanted to install STEP but the instructions are a bit weirder and I don't understand what to install first

Can someone help me pls?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Just got Skyrim and wanted to install STEP but the instructions are a bit weirder and I don't understand what to install first
> Can someone help me pls?


STEP is just a PDF file that helps you setup, tweak, and mod the game. There is nothing to install for STEP. What you will have to install first will be a mod manager. Wyre Bash and Nexus Mod Manager are both popular choices. I suggest going through the tweaks in STEP first and then start with simple high resolution texture mods that have no scripts. After you get the game running stable with the texture replacement mods you have, then you can worry about things like followers, houses, script extenders, ENB, and FXAA.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> STEP is just a PDF file that helps you setup, tweak, and mod the game. There is nothing to install for STEP. What you will have to install first will be a mod manager. Wyre Bash and Nexus Mod Manager are both popular choices. I suggest going through the tweaks in STEP first and then start with simple high resolution texture mods that have no scripts. After you get the game running stable with the texture replacement mods you have, then you can worry about things like followers, houses, script extenders, ENB, and FXAA.


Oh no, I knew that STEP was just a guide and not a mod. lol

The older versions explicitly said which mods to install first and etc

Do I just install whichever I feel like it first? Does it not matter anymore?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Oh no, I knew that STEP was just a guide and not a mod. lol
> The older versions explicitly said which mods to install first and etc
> Do I just install whichever I feel like it first? Does it not matter anymore?


Quote:


> Unless the reader is a highly experienced TES modder, install mods in the order that they are presented in the following tables. Installation mistakes will more often than not require a clean Skyrim installation as a starting point.


Page 17, first line

In all honesty though, unless the mod has specific installation instructions or the mods directly conflict, the install order does not matter, only the load order. Installation order matters when you are trying to stack mods to replace specific textures with replacement textures.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Oh no, I knew that STEP was just a guide and not a mod. lol
> The older versions explicitly said which mods to install first and etc
> Do I just install whichever I feel like it first? Does it not matter anymore?


Using a mod manager along with BOSS is what I do. The manager takes care of installing and running BOSS afterwards helps put them in correct load order. BOSS also can help with compatibilities and whatnot.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Page 17, first line
> In all honesty though, unless the mod has specific installation instructions or the mods directly conflict, the install order does not matter, only the load order. Installation order matters when you are trying to stack mods to replace specific textures with replacement textures.


Didn't read that. Damn dude. Do you actually read every single word?









+rep


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Didn't read that. Damn dude. Do you actually read every single word?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


How anally retentive do you think I am?














Joking aside, I just went to the mods installation tables and scrolled to the top of the section.


----------



## steelbom

Any good UI mods for Skyrim that can be installed via Steam workshop? I've heard of SkyUI but I don't want to have to install anything extra, but maybe I would if it's really worth it. I've currently only got the "glowing books" mod enabled. Not interested in graphics mods either, can't handle any more with my GPU.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Any good UI mods for Skyrim that can be installed via Steam workshop? I've heard of SkyUI but I don't want to have to install anything extra, but maybe I would if it's really worth it. I've currently only got the "glowing books" mod enabled. Not interested in graphics mods either, can't handle any more with my GPU.


SkyUI is worth having, I cannot play the game without it anymore as the menus are just horrid without it. You can install it and use it without SKSE if you choose to, works fine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Any good UI mods for Skyrim that can be installed via Steam workshop? I've heard of SkyUI but I don't want to have to install anything extra, but maybe I would if it's really worth it. I've currently only got the "glowing books" mod enabled. Not interested in graphics mods either, can't handle any more with my GPU.


Original UI was designed for consoles. SkyUI for me was a blessing to avoid hours of frustration navigating through the less than stellar inventory and menus. I also suggest the mod for better/more legible road signs.


----------



## TSXmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> SkyUI is worth having, I cannot play the game without it anymore as the menus are just horrid without it. You can install it and use it without SKSE if you choose to, works fine.


what does SKSE do? just curious.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> what does SKSE do? just curious.


SKSE is a script extender for Skyrim.


----------



## jim2point0

You don't NEED SKSE for SkyUI. I can use it without it. I'm sure I'm missing some functionality but it's still LEAPS and BOUNDS better than the vanilla UI.

Stop using the workshop anyway







It's terrible! Use Nexus Mod Manager or Mod organizer (still hooks into the Nexus and is WAY better than NMM).


----------



## Sugi

What is the mod "No Spinning Death Animation"? Someone posted it before and for the life of me I am unable to find it. I think this may be the mod I have been looking for for years, well at least since Skyrim came out. XDD


Spoiler: THIS IS NOT MY LIST!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> What is the mod "No Spinning Death Animation"? Someone posted it before and for the life of me I am unable to find it. I think this may be the mod I have been looking for for years, well at least since Skyrim came out. XDD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THIS IS NOT MY LIST!


Are you referring to this?

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17214


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you referring to this?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17214


Perhaps, but I won't be able to look it up until I get home. :S Does it remove the animation when you fall to your death and hit the ground your legs should break in half, but instead you do a a little jig as you turn about 180 degrees? I would include a picture of it, if I could. :S


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Perhaps, but I won't be able to look it up until I get home. :S Does it remove the animation when you fall to your death and hit the ground your legs should break in half, but instead you do a a little jig as you turn about 180 degrees? I would include a picture of it, if I could. :S


Yes, they now just fall ragdoll style without a dance.


----------



## Sugi

OC'ing Noob & Benben84,
Does it only remove that one animation, or does it change all ragdolls animations? Because I was aware of another another mod that did the same thing, but it made all animation more realistic. Which I do not like, because it's interesting watching your enemies go flying just from a fireball. ha!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> OC'ing Noob & Benben84,
> Does it only remove that one animation, or does it change all ragdolls animations? Because I was aware of another another mod that did the same thing, but it made all animation more realistic. Which I do not like, because it's interesting watching your enemies go flying just from a fireball. ha!


I think it just makes them fall down. I will look later.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> OC'ing Noob & Benben84,
> Does it only remove that one animation, or does it change all ragdolls animations? Because I was aware of another another mod that did the same thing, but it made all animation more realistic. Which I do not like, because it's interesting watching your enemies go flying just from a fireball. ha!


It only touches the one death spin animation. Shooting them with arrows will still make them fly away haha. I wish there was a mod that allowed them to be pinned to the wall if they fly against one with an arrow strike.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> It only touches the one death spin animation. Shooting them with arrows will still make them fly away haha. I wish there was a mod that allowed them to be pinned to the wall if they fly against one with an arrow strike.


You would need a really big arrow for that.... LOL


----------



## Sugi

OC'ing Noob & Benben84,
Well thank you so much! I have been looking for a mod to remove that silly animation, it really bothered me for so long. I gave up searching for it too. I will be so excited to fall 100 feet to my death without a pitiful dance of death, or whatever one would call that shameful little boogie.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> OC'ing Noob & Benben84,
> Well thank you so much! I have been looking for a mod to remove that silly animation, it really bothered me for so long. I gave up searching for it too. I will be so excited to fall 100 feet to my death without a pitiful dance of death, or whatever one would call that shameful little boogie.


I vote we make another mod to edit that animation a bit. Anytime it activates, it brings you back with 10% health, just like a 'kneel' when your companions go down. That way you only die from things bad enough you can't still dance afterwards. Heck, if you're alive enough to dance, you're alive enough to keep on fighting


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I vote we make another mod to edit that animation a bit. Anytime it activates, it brings you back with 10% health, just like a 'kneel' when your companions go down. That way you only die from things bad enough you can't still dance afterwards. Heck, if you're alive enough to dance, you're alive enough to keep on fighting


Haha! I agree and we need to get that other suggested mod by Benben84 going as well. It would be quite amazing to paint winterheld with the guards with powerful arrow to penetrate them to the buildings and the castle walls.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Haha! I agree and we need to get that other suggested mod by Benben84 going as well. It would be quite amazing to paint winterheld with the guards with powerful arrow to penetrate them to the buildings and the castle walls.


I have several great ideas for mods, but no one with the time or skill to help me. Being down to one hand atm makes it hard to navigate a lot of my software as well









Maybe now is a good time to learn Maya and whatever else I need to for custom objects and scripting.

Does anyone know of a mod the includes a tornado as a weather effect?

And what is the best for graphical modding in Skyrim atm, 3dsMax or Maya? I think i have an old copy of 3dsMax on an old hard drive...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> SkyUI is worth having, I cannot play the game without it anymore as the menus are just horrid without it. You can install it and use it without SKSE if you choose to, works fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Original UI was designed for consoles. SkyUI for me was a blessing to avoid hours of frustration navigating through the less than stellar inventory and menus. I also suggest the mod for better/more legible road signs.


Thanks guys, I'll give it a try then!


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'll give it a try then!


Convenient Horses is a must have as well if you use horses ingame. You can set them to follow you, call them with a spell, and make them become untargetable. There are other options as well change their HP, aggressiveness, followers' horses, armor, and more. The only beef I have with it, I wish the horse would come running at you when you call it instead of just magically appear next to you. However, it's a must have mod for horses.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Convenient Horses is a must have as well if you use horses ingame. You can set them to follow you, call them with a spell, and make them become untargetable. There are other options as well change their HP, aggressiveness, followers' horses, armor, and more. The only beef I have with it, I wish the horse would come running at you when you call it instead of just magically appear next to you. However, it's a must have mod for horses.


Horses are so glitched in this game it's not even funny. I remember I got off my horse once and she started running up an invisible wall towards the sky and disappeared. I think it was Frost?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Convenient Horses is a must have as well if you use horses ingame. You can set them to follow you, call them with a spell, and make them become untargetable. There are other options as well change their HP, aggressiveness, followers' horses, armor, and more. The only beef I have with it, I wish the horse would come running at you when you call it instead of just magically appear next to you. However, it's a must have mod for horses.


With the new version you get new dialogue that takes you on a quest to whistle at people until you find the right person that teaches you how to whistle correctly. Once you find this person you learn Horse Whistle which allows just as you said, the horse will come running to you. Only downfall to this is if you left your horse miles away it will take him awhile to get to you. The horn is kind of annoying, everytime you exist to outdoors your followers sound that effing thing off lol.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> With the new version you get new dialogue that takes you on a quest to whistle at people until you find the right person that teaches you how to whistle correctly. Once you find this person you learn Horse Whistle which allows just as you said, the horse will come running to you. Only downfall to this is if you left your horse miles away it will take him awhile to get to you. The horn is kind of annoying, everytime you exist to outdoors your followers sound that effing thing off lol.


Ah, that's really nice actually about the quest. Why didn't the creator just teleport the horses just outside of your view range and have it run in? Though my next question would be, if you whistle for the horse and you start moving. Does it follow you until it catches up or will it go to the place where you have last whistled at?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> With the new version you get new dialogue that takes you on a quest to whistle at people until you find the right person that teaches you how to whistle correctly. Once you find this person you learn Horse Whistle which allows just as you said, the horse will come running to you. Only downfall to this is if you left your horse miles away it will take him awhile to get to you. The horn is kind of annoying, everytime you exist to outdoors your followers sound that effing thing off lol.


Does this mod provide intelligent pathing for the horses? Last thing I need is for my main mode of transportation running off a cliff like a lemming.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does this mod provide intelligent pathing for the horses? Last thing I need is for my main mode of transportation running off a cliff like a lemming.


Not entirely sure but I doubt it. You can set your horses to essential anyway so it doesn't matter. I also set the horses to not be targeted and not attack. When do horses fight guys with swords? I've not really heard of that so it hurt my experience.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Could you post (in spoilers please) your current Load Order as dictated by NMM...





Spoiler: All Application



NMM 0.34.0
Boss 2.1.1
Flawless 1.0.9
Skyrim 1.8.151.0.7 [Steam version]
Steam Build 12.19.2012
SKSE 1_06_05
NO ENB being used
I think, that's all of it...





Spoiler: Mods & Load Order









Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=4
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=4
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=6010
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=3
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
iShadowFilter=3
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDeferredShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1
bUseKinect=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=0
uLastAspectRatio=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1





Spoiler: SkyUI_cfg



[**This is the only part I have changed out of the whole file.**]

;
=====================================================================================================================
[ItemInfo]
; ============================================================================================================; =====================================================================================================================
itemcard.align = center
itemcard.xOffset = 0
itemcard.yOffset = 0

itemicon.xOffset = 22
itemicon.yOffset = -7
itemicon.scale = 0.45


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> -snip-


Interesting.

One last thing. Would you mind describing at what stage in the game you get crashes?

Main menu
Loading screen
Upon startup
Thanks


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Interesting.
> One last thing. Would you mind describing at what stage in the game you get crashes?
> 
> Main menu
> Loading screen
> Upon startup
> Thanks


It usually happens when the application opens up and turns black. Then it nothing comes up and I am returned to my desktop. I never get to Load Saves window. I always load the exe for SKSE and I use "SB The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim NO Intro Movie - SB The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim NO Intro Movie" mod. By the way, this happen before the reformat and the reinstallation of Skyrim and I have tried verifying my Skyrim installation as well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> It usually happens when the application opens up and turns black. Then it nothing comes up and I am returned to my desktop. I never get to Load Saves window. I always load the exe for SKSE and I use "SB The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim NO Intro Movie - SB The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim NO Intro Movie" mod. By the way, this happen before the reformat and the reinstallation of Skyrim and I have tried verifying my Skyrim installation as well.


Try disabling the animation mod. Do you have BBP installed to use with it?


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All Application
> 
> 
> 
> NMM 0.34.0
> Boss 2.1.1
> Flawless 1.0.9
> Skyrim 1.8.151.0.7 [Steam version]
> Steam Build 12.19.2012
> SKSE 1_06_05
> NO ENB being used
> I think, that's all of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mods & Load Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> iRadialBlurLevel=2
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> fShadowDistance=8000.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=4
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=4
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=1
> iSize H=1080
> iSize W=6010
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=3
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
> sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> iShadowMapResolution=4096
> fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iAdapter=0
> iPresentInterval=0
> iShadowFilter=3
> bShadowsOnGrass=1
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0
> bDeferredShadows=1
> bDrawShadows=1
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.0000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=2
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=1
> bGeneralSubtitles=1
> fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
> bShowCompass=1
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> bUseKinect=0
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=94881
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=1000
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxSkinDecals=100
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> bShowAllResolutions=0
> uLastAspectRatio=0
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=1
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=512
> iWaterReflectWidth=512
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SkyUI_cfg
> 
> 
> 
> [**This is the only part I have changed out of the whole file.**]
> ;
> =====================================================================================================================
> [ItemInfo]
> ; ============================================================================================================; =====================================================================================================================
> itemcard.align = center
> itemcard.xOffset = 0
> itemcard.yOffset = 0
> itemicon.xOffset = 22
> itemicon.yOffset = -7
> itemicon.scale = 0.45


Have you tried removing the alternate start mod? I tried that before along with another one and never could get either of them to work.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Try disabling the animation mod. Do you have BBP installed to use with it?


I do not, however I do not believe there is a version without. It'll be sad losing that running, and magic animation. :S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Have you tried removing the alternate start mod? I tried that before along with another one and never could get either of them to work.


I wasn't too sure if disabling it would corrupt my save file. I'll give it a try. Also, I found out I could use a tweak to remove the movie intro for Skyrim. I'll be able to disable that mod as well.


Spoiler: No Intro Movie!



Navigate to the Skyrim>Data>Video directory and delete the file "BGS_Logo.bik".
Or:
Add sIntroSequence=0 under [General] in Skyrim.ini.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I do not, however I do not believe there is a version without. It'll be sad losing that running, and magic animation. :S
> I wasn't too sure if disabling it would corrupt my save file. I'll give it a try. Also, I found out I could use a tweak to remove the movie intro for Skyrim. I'll be able to disable that mod as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No Intro Movie!
> 
> 
> 
> Navigate to the Skyrim>Data>Video directory and delete the file "BGS_Logo.bik".
> Or:
> Add sIntroSequence=0 under [General] in Skyrim.ini.


Honestly if I were you I would just disable them one at a time and see if it works. Pretty easy with NMM. I had to do it with my texture mods because one of them was causing a huge problem with my HD 7950.


----------



## Sugi

I have done it before, it didn't help. :S It may be that Flawless Widescreen fix. I'll have to play on one monitor for a while and see if the crashes keeps happen. T.T


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I have done it before, it didn't help. :S It may be that Flawless Widescreen fix. I'll have to play on one monitor for a while and see if the crashes keeps happen. T.T


It very well could be.

Do you use OSD's for your hardware monitoring? Those tend to crash Skyrim right away if you are using a d3d9.dll injector.

I use EVGA Precision X but I cannot enable the OSD as it will not allow Skyrim to open, it's a known issue using ENB's.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Convenient Horses is a must have as well if you use horses ingame. You can set them to follow you, call them with a spell, and make them become untargetable. There are other options as well change their HP, aggressiveness, followers' horses, armor, and more. The only beef I have with it, I wish the horse would come running at you when you call it instead of just magically appear next to you. However, it's a must have mod for horses.


Oh that sounds good. Thx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Horses are so glitched in this game it's not even funny. I remember I got off my horse once and she started running up an invisible wall towards the sky and disappeared. I think it was Frost?


LOL!

>>>>

I love the latest version of SKyUI -- doesn't work without SKSE though, and I'm using it and it's great. Best mod ever.


----------



## ACM

Yup it's a good day...


----------



## AbdullahG

What the hell did you do?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What the hell did you do?


I don't know. lol
When I last played it the game ran fine, come back 5 days later....

I did a game integrity check on Steam & 3GBs was missing from the game.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I have done it before, it didn't help. :S It may be that Flawless Widescreen fix. I'll have to play on one monitor for a while and see if the crashes keeps happen. T.T


Are you using it to set the FOV? I tried flawless widescreen on it and it didn't work at all. You can open the console and put
Quote:


> fov #


and see if it helps, it goes up to about 160 before the game breaks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Are you using it to set the FOV? I tried flawless widescreen on it and it didn't work at all. You can open the console and put and see if it helps, it goes up to about 160 before the game breaks.


I personally use fov 75


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I love the latest version of SKyUI -- doesn't work without SKSE though, and I'm using it and it's great. Best mod ever.


It's incredible isn't it? I cannot play without it. It just doesn't seem... right.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29253/

Some of you may appreciate this mod


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> It's incredible isn't it? I cannot play without it. It just doesn't seem... right.


Yeah. At first I didn't like it but it grew on me (this was before version 3.0 and installing SKSE) and now I love it.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29253/
> Some of you may appreciate this mod


I'm already on that. I think it's great.


----------



## turbonerds

Holy crap, didn't know this thread is still active. I've been playing skyrim the past week with a crap-ton of mods(130), oh boi it's so much better than my first playthrough!


----------



## ACM

Does anyone know the html used for comparisons like how Nvidia shows?

NVM I found it.


----------



## Sugi

What's the mods or tweak to remove jagged shadow and shadow stripping?? I have tried applying some of them and none have worked for me. :S Also, are there any ENBs or mods that enable extreme depth of field for third person mode correctly?


Spoiler: having these issues


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the mods or tweak to remove jagged shadow and dancing shadows?? I have tried applying some of them and none have worked for me. :S Also, are there any ENBs or mods that enable extreme depth of field for third person mode correctly?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: having these issues


The shadow tweak I did basically makes shadows better looking near but removes them on things farther away from you.
fShadowDistance (exterior shadows)
fInteriorShadowDistance (interior shadows)
This article is a good read.

I'd say this one should fix you up but I dont have that issue so not 100%: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9426


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> The shadow tweak I did basically makes shadows better looking near but removes them on things farther away from you.
> fShadowDistance (exterior shadows)
> fInteriorShadowDistance (interior shadows)
> This article is a good read.
> I'd say this one should fix you up but I dont have that issue so not 100%: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9426


Already tested that out a while ago, didn't correct the problem. However, that mod did lend me to this mod.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27418

Thanks!


----------



## ACM

Little project I'm working on for people looking for a graphics guide.
Any addition suggestions are welcome.

http://flgstudios.com/skyrim-graphics-guide/


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Little project I'm working on for people looking for a graphics guide.
> Any addition suggestions are welcome.
> http://flgstudios.com/skyrim-graphics-guide/


Very nice!


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Little project I'm working on for people looking for a graphics guide.
> Any addition suggestions are welcome.
> 
> http://flgstudios.com/skyrim-graphics-guide/


thank you!







+rep

EDIT: 56K Warning!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> EDIT: 56K Warning!


Yes very 56K warning.
I'll be adding more compares tomorrow.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Little project I'm working on for people looking for a graphics guide.
> Any addition suggestions are welcome.
> http://flgstudios.com/skyrim-graphics-guide/


Excellent resource. +REP


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> What's the mods or tweak to remove jagged shadow and shadow stripping?? I have tried applying some of them and none have worked for me. :S Also, are there any ENBs or mods that enable extreme depth of field for third person mode correctly?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: having these issues


I am still having issues with jagged shadows and shadow stripping. Does anyone know how to prevent this? Also looking for a ENB to enable extreme depth of field for third person mode.

Neither of these mods corrected the jagged shadows. :S
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9426
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27418

ACM,
Thanks for informing us. I show all mods would include this, it shows how much [or little] the mod affects the skyrim world. Plus one reputation!


----------



## farmdve

I cant believe it, 11 patches and the most common bugs are still not fixed. Like for instance wolves that don't do damage if I am holding the bow and shooting at them or that guy that in the Ratway prison that talks fast, no sound and in the end, doesn't open the door...


----------



## OverClocker55

I find this game boring after 10 hours of playing. Is something wrong with me?


----------



## OverClocker55

Dumb Mobile X2 Post. Delete Plz


----------



## mxthunder

Just crossed 150 hours of game play time in skyrim. wish i had more time to tinker with mods, but wife and kids keep me busy.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Hello guys. I need your opinion. I have a save game bloat because i uninstalled Dragons Diversified Mod and it wasn't compatible with Deadly dragons a few weeks back. Right Now, I am 91hrs in and at 16MB Files. See link to Papyrus Log. My Question is, should I continue or start another playthrough? Skyrim is awesome game except for the save game bloat.

Link to Papyrus Log: http://pastebin.com/8KpS07qv

Mods in Order according to BOSS



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Active Mod Files:
00 Skyrim.esm
01 Update.esm
02 Dawnguard.esm
03 ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
04 SPIKE.esm
05 HighResTexturePack01.esp
06 HighResTexturePack02.esp
07 invinciblehawkfix.esp
08 Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp [Version 1.2.5]
09 Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp [Version 1.1.3]
0A Chesko_Frostfall.esp
0B Morning Fogs.esp
0C Rainbows.esp
0D Improved Combat Sounds v2.1.esp
0E Rooster At Dawn v1.0.esp
0F ClimatesOfTamriel-VanillaNights-Lvl-1.esp
10 ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
11 ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Cold.esp
12 EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
13 Fantasy Music Overhaul Redone.esp
14 StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
15 Ars Metallica.esp [Version 1.1.3]
16 Ars Metallica - Dawnguard.esp [Version 1.1.3]
17 Auto Unequip Helmet.esp
18 Birds.esp
19 Bring Out Your Dead.esp [Version 1.1.3]
1A dbmisc.esp
1B Ish's Respec Mod.esp
1C ScenicCarriages.esp
1D ShootingStars.esp
1E skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds.esp
1F Convenient Horses.esp
20 Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
21 Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
22 Footprints.esp
23 BWS.esp
24 WetandCold.esp
25 SkyUI.esp
26 iHUD.esp
27 Cloaks.esp
28 hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
29 Dr_Bandolier.esp
2A Dr_BandolierDG.esp
2B BandolierForNPCMasterFile.esp [Version 4.0]
2C BandolierForNPCsCloaksOfSkyrim.esp
2D DeadlyDragons.esp
2E buildablehouse.esp
2F Better Dynamic Snow.esp
30 BlockSparkles.esp
31 Headtracking.esp
32 Riften Bigger Trees.esp
33 Skyrim bigger trees.esp
34 SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp
35 dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
36 dD-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
37 Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge.esp
38 dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
39 RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
3A RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
3B Realistic Running Speed.esp
3C Predator Vision.esp
3D BetterDualCasting.esp
3E BetterMagic_FULL.esp
3F BetterMasterSpells.esp
40 BetterSpellFinishers.esp
41 DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
42 SustainedSpells.esp
43 Realistic crime report radius.esp
44 Duel - Combat Realism.esp
45 ACE Realistic Fighting.esp
46 The Dance of Death.esp
47 ACE BYOG.esp
48 ACE Speech.esp
49 BetterSpellMastery.esp
4A BetterMageArmor.esp
4B ACE Archery.esp
4C ACE Armor.esp
4D ACE Enchanting.esp
4E ACE Magic.esp
4F ACE Melee.esp
50 ACE Smithing.esp
51 ACE Synergy.esp
52 TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
53 UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
54 UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
55 getSnowy.esp
56 WATER.esp
57 Blacksmithforge water fix.esp
58 RND_Water-Patch.esp
59 Bashed Patch, 0.esp
5A ASIS-Dependency.esp
5B ASIS.esp
5C DotSAMRobe.esp



Here's the kicker... I don't CTD at all. I did encounter two days ago my first few "save game CTDs" but it was due to a mod that was pre Custruction Kit. (I even did the "Nightmare Madness" quest and I never CTD which until now is still horrid for some players.) I uninstalled the pre CK mod and no more "save CTDs"... which sucks when you save a game, or quick save, then CTD.

Most of the errors are due to the Dragons Diversified and the spawning of the ASIS Mod probably.. I disable spawns in that mod which in turn is the vanilla spawn set.

In the end, I know the risks, but with a fluid game I am still able to play with no frustrations and the only scare is an increasing save game file... I don't know.

I did read at a forum, some guy that owns a PS3 said he had a save game to almost 100mb and was playable but his load times sucked hard. I play on my SSD and of course there instant to a few seconds to load during loading a game; Instant load during transitions. I have SKSE 1.6.6, SKYUI 3.0 and 1.8.150.7 which is the lastest update for Skyrim.

Also, hopefully this guy who's making this mod will eventually be able to fix all our save game issues: http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1403745-alphabeta-skyrim-save-viewer/

Your Thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*


IMHO, I wouldn't worry about it. Mine save files are usually around 8-10 MB.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I am still having issues with jagged shadows and shadow stripping. Does anyone know how to prevent this? Also looking for a ENB to enable extreme depth of field for third person mode.


Current versions of ENB have a form of shadow fix implemented for the most part. I'm not able to post comparison screenshots at the moment but I will do so later if no one else beats me to it.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Current versions of ENB have a form of shadow fix implemented for the most part. I'm not able to post comparison screenshots at the moment but I will do so later if no one else beats me to it.


Please let me know when you do. I am highly interested in the screen shots.


----------



## OverClocker55

Restarted again


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I find this game boring after 10 hours of playing. Is something wrong with me?


Boring???







I bought this game on Christmas day and I'm already 68 hours in and I've only done 14 quests.


----------



## spacin9guild

I have to say... I have many hours in Skyrim. I play it like Stalker. Rarely do I fast travel.

I took a break from it and bought Oblivion. It's a retro Skyrim (to me), except better. Mind you i've never played any Elder Scrolls games except Skyrim.

It seems the characters are more lively, interesting- and the missions so far are more interesting. It's also harder by nature than Skyrim I think, considering the combat mechanics are dreadful in Oblivion. I've played Master from the beginning in Skyrim and it wasn't too long before even Master isn't challenging. I play 70% on Oblivion and if I even get near a bandit, i'm dead in two melee hits.

But maxed out, triple monitor with some Ambient occulsion forced thru NV Inspector, Oblivion doesn't look too bad for a game from 2006. Skyrim, obviously, is much better looking, but I think Oblivion is the better game so far.


----------



## spacin9guild

*edit* double post!


----------



## AbdullahG

D-D-Double Post!


----------



## OverClocker55

LOl yes


----------



## spacin9guild

oh my.... how did that happen?


----------



## inertianinja

I just read that someone is developing a driver that makes Skyrim compatible with the Oculus Rift.

http://www.mtbs3d.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=140&t=15570

I am so excited i could scream.


----------



## Sugi

Has anyone tried Skyrim with TrackIR? I really want to buy the device just for Skyrim alone.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Please let me know when you do. I am highly interested in the screen shots.


Here you go... Vanilla vs ENB (I'm sure you will tell which is vanilla). It's more noticeable on the second and third set of images. You can clearly see the shadow is changed quite drastically by the ENB. It is smoothed out quite alot and though it doesn't show so well in these images it also casts differently from light sources aswell.


----------



## Deeldo

I'm really disappointed with Skyrim visuals. Not sure what you guys are seeing in it :/
The floor in the above pictures looks like it was made in 2005.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> I'm really disappointed with Skyrim visuals. Not sure what you guys are seeing in it :/
> The floor in the above pictures looks like it was made in 2005.


Maybe we all use different texture packs that make the floor look much better? And those look like the standard textures, or at least the Official High-Res Textures that aren't the best option.

And there's more to Skyrim than just high-res textures. ENBs and lighting really add to the game. There's so many options. Just look at this thread (well, not the first few pages, but further into it): http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures

Here are some of AS07's pics (I like his pics best) from his blog:



That looks nothing like a game from 2005.


----------



## Deeldo

I was much more impressed by Oblivion when it came out, with the default, unmodded graphics, than what I'm seeing here, fully modded.


----------



## AbdullahG

Impressions on graphics are often biased, and are influenced by factors such as preference, time period, other games on the market, etc. Now, if you were to compare Oblivion and Skyrim, modded or not, Skyrim will obviously be the winner. To say otherwise is, well, crazy.

I'm not a graphics fanatic, so I could care less about being impressed by graphics. The only reason I mod is because I have every opportunity to do so, and not doing so would seem inappropriate given the PC is such an open and resourceful platform for modifying games.

EDIT: I hate posting on my phone...


----------



## Lifeshield

I think alot of people were impressed by Oblivion when it first released. It was a great looking game for its day (it still is with the right mods). However if anyone seriously isn't impressed by that first screenshot posted by AbdullahG then that person must be very hard person to please. It's an astoundingly photorealistic image considering that's Skyrim with mods.

When Oblivion looks as good as that then I will be impressed. Looking forward to its inevitable modded port into Skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> I was much more impressed by Oblivion when it came out, with the default, unmodded graphics, than what I'm seeing here, fully modded.


I honestly think your memory might be playing tricks on you. Search up some Oblivion pictures and compare them to some of the screenshots in the Awesome Pictures thread and make a side by side comparison. I promise you the differences are significant!


----------



## Deeldo

Maybe I wasn't clear enough.
Back in the days Oblivion was released, it was visually beautiful and pushing computers to the limit.
When Skyrim was released, they did so even without high res textures. And even with them, the game was nowhere as impressive. It did not push PCs to the limit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> Maybe I wasn't clear enough.
> Back in the days Oblivion was released, it was visually beautiful and pushing computers to the limit.
> When Skyrim was released, they did so even without high res textures. And even with them, the game was nowhere as impressive. It did not push PCs to the limit.


I think that you are forgetting that both Oblivion and Skyrim are console ports and both were poorly optimized ports for PC at that, though I don't recall Oblivion ever pushing my computer anywhere close to its limits. Both games were designed from the get go to run smoothly on consoles and as many computers as possible. Appeasing high end PC gamers graphically was never their priority, hence the reason we have modding communities releasing mods for games as old as Morrowind still. Considering that since Oblivion was released on Windows and Xbox360 and the graphics capability of consoles have not changed at all, what makes you think that there would be significant differences between the vanilla versions of both games? You have to understand that it will never, ever be in a game developer's best interest to waste resources appeasing the upper echelon of PC gamers with computers powerful enough to handle 2K or 4K textures, unless they are trying to license their game engine.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> Maybe I wasn't clear enough.
> Back in the days Oblivion was released, it was visually beautiful and pushing computers to the limit.
> When Skyrim was released, they did so even without high res textures. And even with them, the game was nowhere as impressive. It did not push PCs to the limit.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeldo*
> 
> Maybe I wasn't clear enough.
> Back in the days Oblivion was released, it was visually beautiful and pushing computers to the limit.
> When Skyrim was released, they did so even without high res textures. And even with them, the game was nowhere as impressive. It did not push PCs to the limit.


Which is why there's a modding community to do that. Both games are ports; they're aren't going to push graphics and PCs to their limits. And it's not like everyone plays Skyrim with it's horrific vanilla look. The best part about Skyrim, Oblivion, Fallout 3, New Vegas, etc. is that it's a canvas for mods; it's untapped vanilla look with low-res textures gives modders opportunity to make the game look great, which often puts some pressure on your PC. So why does it matter which game looks more impressive w/ vanilla graphics years after they were released?


----------



## Otterclock

I wonder if anyone here could be of assistance. By most accounts, the quarry stone nodes near building sites provide a large amount of resources before being expent (4000, I'm told), and yet every quarry site I've found has just given a handful, 40 or so, and then acted like any other depleted node. Can't click on it, etc. I thought maybe it was a mod problem but I tried with a fresh install/no mods and still the same. I presume I am doing something silly-wrong or overlooking something. That said, the clay nodes do seem to be working as intended, providing a ton of clay. Just not the quarrystone.

I googled the crap out of this and found no similar discussion of such an issue. It is hindering my dreams of home ownership.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> I wonder if anyone here could be of assistance. By most accounts, the quarry stone nodes near building sites provide a large amount of resources before being expent (4000, I'm told), and yet every quarry site I've found has just given a handful, 40 or so, and then acted like any other depleted node. Can't click on it, etc. I thought maybe it was a mod problem but I tried with a fresh install/no mods and still the same. I presume I am doing something silly-wrong or overlooking something. That said, the clay nodes do seem to be working as intended, providing a ton of clay. Just not the quarrystone.
> 
> I googled the crap out of this and found no similar discussion of such an issue. It is hindering my dreams of home ownership.


Are you actually trying to mine your resources ala Minecraft or did you just want the resources no matter how?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I think alot of people were impressed by Oblivion when it first released. It was a great looking game for its day (it still is with the right mods). However if anyone seriously isn't impressed by that first screenshot posted by AbdullahG then that person must be very hard person to please


I'm not impressed... but that's because I don't like Opethfeldt 's ENB







And that grass mod in the 2nd screenshot isn't something you can actually get in Skyrim. Unreal just puts that in manually for his own screenshots. Keeps saying he'll release it as a mod but he's been saying that for a while now









Regardless, with the right mods, Skyrim is definitely one of the best looking games to date... provided you aren't looking at terrain rendered beyond 100 meters


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I honestly think your memory might be playing tricks on you. Search up some Oblivion pictures and compare them to some of the screenshots in the Awesome Pictures thread and make a side by side comparison. I promise you the differences are significant!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*


Not quite sure what you point you are going for here?


----------



## jim2point0

I'm not sure what this whole thread is going for right now. It got derailed by 1 person saying they aren't impressed with the graphics based on 1 guys close-up interior screenshots that basically show nothing. Who cares. Let that person continue being unimpressed while the rest of us enjoy the game


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not quite sure what you point you are going for here?


Comic relief?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*


Lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Lol


Lol I still don't understand


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Lol I still don't understand


Most likely this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Comic relief?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Most likely this:


I guess this is one of those jokes that I don't know what is going on and what makes it funny.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess this is one of those jokes that I don't know what is going on and what makes it funny.


The picture was posted to break the tension in the thread, or at least that's how I see it.


----------



## jim2point0

Or make us talk about why it was posed for another page or so.


----------



## AbdullahG

That too.


----------



## NomNomNom

Does anyone else have grey flickering in skyrim using 12.11 drivers?


----------



## Sugi

I tried a ENB out this weekend, and lost a lot of performance from it. So much, I had to delete all of the ENB files. Perhaps I install it incorrectly? I forgot the name of the ENB, I'll include that later. Anywho, I went from a solid 60 FPS to like 20 to 30 outside.

Here is a semi-old setup of my skyrim. I made the changes to the .ini which is NOT include in this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All Application
> 
> 
> 
> NMM 0.34.0
> Boss 2.1.1
> Flawless 1.0.9
> Skyrim 1.8.151.0.7 [Steam version]
> Steam Build 12.19.2012
> SKSE 1_06_05
> NO ENB being used
> I think, that's all of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mods & Load Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> iRadialBlurLevel=2
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> fShadowDistance=8000.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=4
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=10000000.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=4
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=1
> iSize H=1080
> iSize W=6010
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=3
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
> sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690"
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> iShadowMapResolution=4096
> fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iAdapter=0
> iPresentInterval=0
> iShadowFilter=3
> bShadowsOnGrass=1
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0
> bDeferredShadows=1
> bDrawShadows=1
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.0000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=2
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=1
> bGeneralSubtitles=1
> fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
> bShowCompass=1
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> bUseKinect=0
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=94881
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=1000
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxSkinDecals=100
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> bShowAllResolutions=0
> uLastAspectRatio=0
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=1
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=512
> iWaterReflectWidth=512
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SkyUI_cfg
> 
> 
> 
> [**This is the only part I have changed out of the whole file.**]
> 
> ;
> =====================================================================================================================
> [ItemInfo]
> ; ============================================================================================================; =====================================================================================================================
> itemcard.align = center
> itemcard.xOffset = 0
> itemcard.yOffset = 0
> 
> itemicon.xOffset = 22
> itemicon.yOffset = -7
> itemicon.scale = 0.45


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I tried a ENB out this weekend, and lost a lot of performance from it. So much, I had to delete all of the ENB files. Perhaps I install it incorrectly? I forgot the name of the ENB, I'll include that later. Anywho, I went from a solid 60 FPS to like 20 to 30 outside.
> 
> Here is a semi-old setup of my skyrim. I made the changes to the .ini which is NOT include in this post.


Have you had success with other ENB configurations before? I have heard of ENB not playing well with SLI in the past (which could be your problem, ala 690). On the other hand, a lot of the more complex features like SSAO / DoF / Reflections / Skylighting could have been turned on, which would explain the harsh drop in performance as well.


----------



## roberts91

Hey guys I need your help I've had this game for like 2 years and I've tried numerous times to get into to it but each time I play I get to like level 10 and get bored. I mostly play a warrior as I do with most RPG's. In this game it seems pretty boring though combat wise. Can you guys recommend any classes / builds or mods for this game? I really wanna get my $60 worth out of it.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts91*
> 
> Hey guys I need your help I've had this game for like 2 years and I've tried numerous times to get into to it but each time I play I get to like level 10 and get bored. I mostly play a warrior as I do with most RPG's. In this game it seems pretty boring though combat wise. Can you guys recommend any classes / builds or mods for this game? I really wanna get my $60 worth out of it.


I play all classes, but find the basic warrior to be the easiest. If you want a challenge, maybe try a mage, and ONLY use magic. I have a magic only character that only uses magic, or staffs and such that he has gotten along the journey. It can be quite the challenge sometimes.

There are also so many different ways to go in the beginning. Try writing a backstory for your character and then playing out quests that are relevant to that. Don't do the main questline at all, instead make your way to Whiterun, have the carriage guy take you to a totally new place, and start there.

So many things to do to make this game different and enjoyable, so I hope you get your money's worth soon.


----------



## Valkayria

Would love a paladin build.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I play all classes, but find the basic warrior to be the easiest. If you want a challenge, maybe try a mage, and ONLY use magic. I have a magic only character that only uses magic, or staffs and such that he has gotten along the journey. It can be quite the challenge sometimes.
> 
> There are also so many different ways to go in the beginning. Try writing a backstory for your character and then playing out quests that are relevant to that. Don't do the main questline at all, instead make your way to Whiterun, have the carriage guy take you to a totally new place, and start there.
> 
> So many things to do to make this game different and enjoyable, so I hope you get your money's worth soon.


I tried that. I made a young Dark Elf woman who was sold into slavery (prostitution) at a young-ish age (for an elf). She clawed her way out of Whiterun (Grey Quarter) and never looked back... namely due to the large bounty and pile of slain guards.... hmm... in retrospect, I should choose my backstories a bit better


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> I tried that. I made a young Dark Elf woman who was sold into slavery (prostitution) at a young-ish age (for an elf). She clawed her way out of Whiterun (Grey Quarter) and never looked back... namely due to the large bounty and pile of slain guards.... hmm... in retrospect, I should choose my backstories a bit better


Actually quite a good one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Would love a paladin build.


Paladin would be Shield and Sword with Restoration and Alteration, usually more towards Alteration because it benefits them in combat more.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so I have to say been playing skyrim with ENB and about 30 other mods and it looks amazing!!!!! So awe inspiring specially with the new music.









One question anyone know of a trick to get GPU monitoring software to work with ENB? Not having a custom fan profile while playing is killing my card.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> And that grass mod in the 2nd screenshot isn't something you can actually get in Skyrim. Unreal just puts that in manually for his own screenshots. Keeps saying he'll release it as a mod but he's been saying that for a while now


Looks like *Green Grass for ENB* to me coupled with *Dense Grass *then pushed back as far as Skyrimprefs.ini will allow it (2500 if I remember correctly). Looks like he's just picking his locations well so you don't see the cutoff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> One question anyone know of a trick to get GPU monitoring software to work with ENB? Not having a custom fan profile while playing is killing my card.


Try using the Injector instead of the Wrapper.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Lol I still don't understand


It's bloomface, just a picture that pokes fun at the excessive bloom found in Oblivion (and many other games.) I thought I'd post it because someone was talking about the beauty of Oblivion.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Looks like *Green Grass for ENB* to me coupled with *Dense Grass *then pushed back as far as Skyrimprefs.ini will allow it (2500 if I remember correctly). Looks like he's just picking his locations well so you don't see the cutoff.


But if you knew better, you'd know it's not







It's a completely different type of grass than what you see in most places, and it completely covers the ground everywhere. Even with that dense grass mod, you still see patches of ground with no grass.

Check here: http://www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html
Quote:


> *1.1.6 Which grass mod are you using?*
> Is just a custom grass mod im doing and is a WIP mod so there's no download link and i don't know when will be available.
> Please don't ask when i will finish it.


Quote:


> *1.1.20 How did you make the grass?*
> Through Creation Kit and i've edited the grass mesh.


He gets FPS as low as 5 with it...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> But if you knew better, you'd know it's not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a completely different type of grass than what you see in most places, and it completely covers the ground everywhere. Even with that dense grass mod, you still see patches of ground with no grass.


Doesn't look any different to Green Grass for ENB to me. Just looks like the non vibrant version but pushed all the way back on viewing distance, perhaps using the CK to make all grass use this grass type instead of mixing them up.. At first glance I thought it did look different, with it being a little more upright in some shots, but then I noticed that there are clumps that go over like vibrant grass mod too, but well hidden by clever camera work and lighting. It just looks like the non vibrant version which isn't so green as the version I'm using below. They both come up to around the same height too.



Regardless of whether I am right or wrong, or how Unreal may or may not achieve it, with the dense grass mod with vibrant grass you can get areas which are fully covered with grass easily. Play around with the camera a little and the lighting and you can achieve the same results as Unreal pretty much if you hit the right spot.

As for FPS, yeah it will murder it. Grass density is increased 100% and it brings my game to a crawl with ENB enabled, lol.


----------



## jim2point0

Those mods don't add grass to places that normally don't have a lot of grass... or any grass. Try reproducing these with those mods:


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Those mods don't add grass to places that normally don't have a lot of grass... or any grass. Try reproducing these with those mods:


Just use the Creation kit to retexture...


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Try reproducing these with those mods:


I value my FPS. I don't have much of it as it is. I wouldn't mind replacing all of my grubby Skyrim grass with the grass from vibrant grass for ENB though. It's nicer.


----------



## NomNomNom

Does anyone find ambient occlusion on ENB makes the game kinda grainy


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok so I have to say been playing skyrim with ENB and about 30 other mods and it looks amazing!!!!! So awe inspiring specially with the new music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question anyone know of a trick to get GPU monitoring software to work with ENB? Not having a custom fan profile while playing is killing my card.


I use MSI Afterburner, which is the same as EVGA Precision, and mine works fine with using ENB. My fan profiles all work just fine. I don't use the On-Screen Display, though, so if you do try turning that off.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wth? How can I get my ENB to look that good? it looks good but no where near that good. Im still stuck with vanilla grass.


----------



## AbdullahG

It's probably custom settings, shadows, lighting, and such. I found using Realistic Lighting With Customization and SkyRealism ENB a nice combo. It doesn't look as great as AS07's shots, but I find it a nice combo.


----------



## Disturbed117

I need to get back into skyrim, I burned myself out a while back.


----------



## ASO7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Those mods don't add grass to places that normally don't have a lot of grass... or any grass.


Check this place and tell me if you see grass in vanilla game:










In the middle of I5 (mammut icon)
http://www.gamebanshee.com/skyrim/mapofskyrim/skyrimmap.png

Im retexturing some locations...


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> Check this place and tell me if you see grass in vanilla game:


You didn't understand me. I was saying that "green grass for enb" and "dense grass" mentioned earlier do not add grass where there wasn't previously any grass. I said the only way to get as much grass as YOU have is to mod it in manually like you do... as there currently isn't a mod downloadable right now to get it.

I use glorious grasses + vurts + lush grass.... and i get kinda decent results...









Still comes in quite patchy in a lot of places though... and I haven't found a grass mod that covers any better yet.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Anyone know how to add SSAO to RCRN v36 HDR?

Finally found a mod that looks really good but doesnt effect my performance even after about 90 mods installed. Only thing is I miss my SSAO. I didn't remove my ENB, but it doesn't seem to recognize it.

Anyone know a way to add SSAO to it?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Anyone know how to add SSAO to RCRN v36 HDR?
> 
> Finally found a mod that looks really good but doesnt effect my performance even after about 90 mods installed. Only thing is I miss my SSAO. I didn't remove my ENB, but it doesn't seem to recognize it.
> 
> Anyone know a way to add SSAO to it?


Since you have an Nvidia card, you could always just force SSAO through Nvidia Inspector. Quality setting is what I recommend. It won't be as pronounced as ENB's SSAO, but it has about 1/2 of the performance cost. Up to you really.

If you were just going to use ENB's SSAO and nothing else, that would require a config rigged up to do just that. Using an ENB config from the Nexus will most likely tamper the RCRN look.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Since you have an Nvidia card, you could always just force SSAO through Nvidia Inspector. Quality setting is what I recommend. It won't be as pronounced as ENB's SSAO, but it has about 1/2 of the performance cost. Up to you really.
> 
> If you were just going to use ENB's SSAO and nothing else, that would require a config rigged up to do just that. Using an ENB config from the Nexus will most likely tamper the RCRN look.


Thanks very much.

Now I've run into a bigger problem, and it's so frustrating I'm throwing in the towel until someone can help me fix it because I honestly don't know what else to do.

The issue is Jagged Blocky Shadows. I've tried every single recommended setting on the internet, and literally it doesn't change a thing. I don't know what else to do. If maybe I installed something and forgot to remove it or what but this is so annoying and it completely takes away from the game with how disgusting it looks.

I was playing with this Mod called "The Wilds" and for the most part I thoroughly enjoyed the visuals from it. However one downfall it had was these blocky shadows, no matter what settings I did (even what it recommended in the readme) nothing changed. So I decided to give up and install RCRN v36 instead.

Low an behold a few mins into installing the mod and closer inspection came to show that this mod also had disturbingly blocky and jagged shadows. What bothers me the most, is when I go take a screenshot of it, so I can post it here and show you. It doesn't look nearly as bad in the screenshots as it does in game. It blows my mind how bad the shadows look. Every screen shot I've take though smooths out the shadows and makes them look fine which is even more frustrating. Only thing I can think of is making a movie in FRAPS, because god it's bad.

Is there any fix for this? I've searched everywhere and cannot find anything that works. I spent about 3 hours trying to fix it with various settings with no success. The different settings dont even alter it any differently, tried hundreds of different combinations and it still looks the same.

I really want to enjoy this game, and I am getting into it. However these shadows are taking me right out of the game.

Thanks.


----------



## jim2point0

The only way I know to fix the blocky skyrim shadows is to use an rather recent version of ENB. ENB uses it's own shadow rendering, and has an option for detailed shadows so far beyond what vanilla skyrim can render.

Here's a pretty cool screen I took the other day featuring ENB's great shadows











Few more





And to demonstrate how ENB replaces skyrim's shadow rendering, here are 2 screens of the same place.

Vanilla








ENB


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> The issue is Jagged Blocky Shadows. I've tried every single recommended setting on the internet, and literally it doesn't change a thing. I don't know what else to do. If maybe I installed something and forgot to remove it or what but this is so annoying and it completely takes away from the game with how disgusting it looks.
> 
> Is there any fix for this? I've searched everywhere and cannot find anything that works. I spent about 3 hours trying to fix it with various settings with no success. The different settings dont even alter it any differently, tried hundreds of different combinations and it still looks the same.
> .


Would you please post your SkyrimPrefs.ini file for me? In spoilers please.


----------



## Phaelynar

Wrong thread. Fail phone.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Not sure what I am doing wrong. I have ENB installed but it just looks washed out and crappy. Also, when I try to install the green grass and dense grass all I get is bright green flat looking grass, and its still washed out.


----------



## jim2point0

Which ENB did you try? Sure you're using the right binary with it?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Would you please post your SkyrimPrefs.ini file for me? In spoilers please.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
uExterior Cell Buffer=108
uInterior Cell Buffer=9
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
[Display]
iEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1750.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=6125.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionInt=4096
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
bAllowScreenshot=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670"
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.0000
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=2
fShadowDistance=6000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iAdapter=0
iSize W=1920
iSize H=1080
iMultiSample=8
iMaxAnisotropy=16
iPresentInterval=1
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=4
fDecalLOD2=1750.0000
fDecalLOD1=875.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=6000.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=7
bTransparencyMultisampling=1
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=8050.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=6300.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=2.1000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=448.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=3584.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=4977.0000
iScreenShotIndex=8
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iShadowSplitCount=8
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bDeferredShadows=1
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=12250.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=700.0000
[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the Warnings.txt file for more information.
[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
[Imagespace]
iRadialBlurLevel=2
bDoDepthOfField=1
bDoRadialBlur=1
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
bEnableFileSelection=1
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=2048
iWaterReflectWidth=2048
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bUseWaterReflectionBlur=NULL
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=1
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=262500.0000
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0500
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bUseKinect=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=2119
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.5000
uID3=466532
fVal2=0.8000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.8000
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=15750.0000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=160


----------



## jim2point0

You.... could put that in a spoiler tag ya know.

I have the following shadow settings in mine:

Code:



Code:


iShadowMapResolution=4096
iShadowMapResolutionInt=8192
iIntShadowMapResolution=8192
iActorSelfShadowResolution=8192
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=6
fShadowDistance=8000.0000

It doesn't help much in vanilla skyrim.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Which ENB did you try? Sure you're using the right binary with it?


Right binary? I am assuming by my lack of knowledge on the subject I effed something up.

I had the OLD ENB that was on it, but then dropped in the new wrapper version. Plus I have l'ke 30 mods ontop of it. My current ENB is 1.38


----------



## jim2point0

So you're just using the base ENB? Yeah. I wouldn't expect that to look that great.


----------



## AbdullahG

Start all over. Delete all the ENB files you had. Download this ENB version: http://www.enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0119.htm
Extract ONLY the d3d9ll (i think that's the name) from the Wrapper version.

Now, download an ENB. Try this for the test: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11318
Go to core presets, and extract the High preset (I assume your GTX 670 will handle it fine).

Now, move all the core files of the ENB into the directory where the SkyrimLauncher is. Move the d3d9ll file there as well. That should get things going.

You can add the Depth of Field and Film Grain effects later (just copy the file of the effect and paste in the directory), but this should help clear things up, and get things working.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Start all over. Delete all the ENB files you had. Download this ENB version: http://www.enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0119.htm
> Extract ONLY the d3d9ll (i think that's the name) from the Wrapper version.
> 
> Now, download an ENB. Try this for the test: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11318
> Go to core presets, and extract the High preset (I assume your GTX 670 will handle it fine).
> 
> Now, move all the core files of the ENB into the directory where the SkyrimLauncher is. Move the d3d9ll file there as well. That should get things going.
> 
> You can add the Depth of Field and Film Grain effects later (just copy the file of the effect and paste in the directory), but this should help clear things up, and get things working.


The new Superb ENB-RL requires .132.
From the readme of 2.0\2.1:
Quote:


> 3. Go to http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0132.htm and download the file. Extract to another temporary location and then copy ONLY the d3d9.dll file into the same location as your Skyrim.exe file.


Sadly, you can't get .132 anymore since Boris became a tard nazi and removed it. Also, .139 looks a lot different from .132 with the same settings... so I'm not sure this ENB is the right choice at the moment. You can still drop back to version 1.10 of Superb ENB-RL though, which uses .119.

Fimbulvinter also uses v121212 though, and I think it looks great. The mood fits with the original skyrim pretty well.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so I finally got some things rolling. Let me know how this looks, and what I can improve on. My performance is being murdered. lol


----------



## AbdullahG

Looks great IMO. Some might find contrast a bit high, but I like the colors. I expected a GTX 670 4GB to handle ENBs with ease. How are your frames?

Try sampling ENBs if you want. You might just find the one that suits you.


----------



## hamzta09

If only ENB would work with Win8... sadly boris wont allow that and thus Skyrim is on hold.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If only Win8 would work... sadly Microsoft wont allow that and thus Skyrim is on hold.


Fixed.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If only ENB would work with Win8... sadly boris wont allow that and thus Skyrim is on hold.


....uh Im on windows 8. Pics above using photo realistic ENB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Looks great IMO. Some might find contrast a bit high, but I like the colors. I expected a GTX 670 4GB to handle ENBs with ease. How are your frames?
> 
> Try sampling ENBs if you want. You might just find the one that suits you.


I want to reduce the contrast as it is a bit much. Ill be modding al night so will post more pics later.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Fixed.


I still get "invalid shader" no matter which one I use. I.e. crash after I get ingame (not menu)


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You.... could put that in a spoiler tag ya know.
> 
> I have the following shadow settings in mine:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> iShadowMapResolution=4096
> iShadowMapResolutionInt=8192
> iIntShadowMapResolution=8192
> iActorSelfShadowResolution=8192
> bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
> fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=6
> fShadowDistance=8000.0000
> 
> It doesn't help much in vanilla skyrim.


That didnt change anything.

I don't believe I have vanilla skryim, have 90 mods installed and RCRN.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> That didnt change anything.
> 
> I don't believe I have vanilla skryim, have 90 mods installed and RCRN.


I call non-ENB skyrim "vanilla" skyrim


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I call non-ENB skyrim "vanilla" skyrim


I uninstalled the other mod, and installed ENB, shadows still blocky.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> I uninstalled the other mod, and installed ENB, shadows still blocky.


There are only a couple settings in the SkyrimPrefs file that can attempt to alleviate the blocky-ness of shadows. One is by decreasing the ShadowDistance variable. The lower the setting, the less pixelated shadows will appear. The downside is that shadows will no longer be drawn at high distances. This is the crux of the Creation Engine shadow render, unfortunately there is no way to get around this fact. Below are two pictures showing you the difference from lowering the distance from 8000 to 4000. Slider version

ShadowDistance = 8000


ShadowDistance = 4000


The next setting we have is iBlurDeferredShadowMask. This determines how much of a blur filter is added to the shadow when rendered. The higher the setting, the more blur that is induced into the shadow. This can help immensely at hiding jagged shadows. The downside to this is the higher the setting, the more performance cost (albeit a minimal one). I don't recommend any setting above 12, but I've seen some people use up to 20.

Try a mixture of reducing your ShadowDistance and increasing your iBlurDeferredShadowMask until you get less-blocky shadows.

Hope this helps


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> There are only a couple settings in the SkyrimPrefs file that can attempt to alleviate the blocky-ness of shadows. One is by decreasing the ShadowDistance variable. The lower the setting, the less pixelated shadows will appear. The downside is that shadows will no longer be drawn at high distances. This is the crux of the Creation Engine shadow render, unfortunately there is no way to get around this fact. Below are two pictures showing you the difference from lowering the distance from 8000 to 4000. Slider version
> 
> ShadowDistance = 8000
> 
> 
> ShadowDistance = 4000
> 
> 
> The next setting we have is iBlurDeferredShadowMask. This determines how much of a blur filter is added to the shadow when rendered. The higher the setting, the more blur that is induced into the shadow. This can help immensely at hiding jagged shadows. The downside to this is the higher the setting, the more performance cost (albeit a minimal one). I don't recommend any setting above 12, but I've seen some people use up to 20.
> 
> Try a mixture of reducing your ShadowDistance and increasing your iBlurDeferredShadowMask until you get less-blocky shadows.
> 
> Hope this helps


Ok maybe I should reiterate the Blocky Shadows. They aren't blocky, they are moving around all wavy like with jagged edges. Let me make a FRAPS video real quick.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Here's the video:




Now you can see what I'm talking about. If you look at the corners of the shadows they are pixelated and moving all around.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Here's the video:
> 
> Now you can see what I'm talking about. If you look at the corners of the shadows they are pixelated and moving all around.


video is private mate


----------



## hamzta09

lol pirvate video.

Anyway could any of you who run win8 put your working enb + dll into a downloadable file?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Try now.


----------



## hamzta09

Oblivion had no such issues with the dynamic shadows on characters, they were sharp and such.

but thats wht you get whe na devloper is lazy an just renames an old engine while breaking it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Still cant get it right.....I think its still a contrast issue but not sure.....frustrating.


----------



## Lifeshield

I'm likely a little late with this, but regarding old versions of binaries? If an ENB config requires a binary that is no longer hosted I'll probably be able to send it to you as I keep alot of the older versions as far back as Tatsudoshi. I only keep wrappers though as I've always had issues with the injectors.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

What's wrong with my sunglare?


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> What's wrong with my sunglare?


everything lol.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Still cant get it right.....I think its still a contrast issue but not sure.....frustrating.


The ENB comes with the Realistic Lighting mod, right? That's probably why the contrast looks odd. Either use a different ENB, or remove the Realistic Lighting, download the standalone: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7654
and this custom setting for the Realistic Lighting (it should reduce bloom and darkness while keeping color): http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11108

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lifeshield

Try setting "ForceFakeVideocard=False" in enbseries.ini. That tends to happen with the older ENB's when used with new binaries and this usually fixes it if it isn't already implemented (I used to get this alot as I use an AMD card and ForceFakeVideocard=True was an old option for AMD users). Will require a restart.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> everything lol.


Yeah, guess it was the sunglare effects I was using. For some reason it wasn't liking them. Deleted them and installed a different one now it doesnt look so bad.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Now you can see what I'm talking about. If you look at the corners of the shadows they are pixelated and moving all around.


That's just how shadows work in Skyrim. The edges are blocky. You can hide it in screenshots using 'iBlurDeferredShadowMask' or whatever the setting is, but with video it's practically impossible to hide.

As for your sun-glare problem, do you have any custom sun-glares installed? Try removing those first to see if it's fixed. Other than that, I don't know since the only problem I've ever had with sun-glares was running ENBs with custom sun-glare files. The vanilla sun-glare has never caused me any problems with any lighting mod.
(EDIT: Oh, you did that before I posted, lol. - Custom lighting mods seem to not like many custom sun-glare files very much and cause weird problems with them, with ENB configs causing the craziest problems).


----------



## Dimaggio1103

SO I am using the photorealistic mod for ENB, and I am getting alot of CTD (crash to desktop) Why is this happening? I can play for an hour or 15 min and ill get a random CTD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

We really need a dedicated ENB thread for Skyrim.


----------



## jim2point0

I don't understand why people don't take their ENB issues to the official ENB forums, where they would get much faster and more helpful responses from the experts


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't understand why people don't take their ENB issues to the official ENB forums, where they would get much faster and more helpful responses from the experts


Probably because they don't know it exists or are too lazy to make an account.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If only ENB would work with Win8... sadly boris wont allow that and thus Skyrim is on hold.


Yeah, base ENB .139 working fine on my laptop running Win8.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Yeah, base ENB .139 working fine on my laptop running Win8.


Pretty sure thats the one I tried last time, using wrapper version, just kept getting invalid shader after I activated "floatpointrender=1"


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok so how is this looking as far as landscape? I think I have finally locked it down to a good look. Now if I could only stop the random CTD.









If anyone likes the look you can find all these mods on nexus mods.

I have:

"A realistic hope for ENB"
"Water Redux"
"Serious HD texture pack 2k"
"flora overhaul"
"realistic lighting overhaul"
"Denser Grass"

I think thats about it. lol If you want the water to reflect better and be still like in my earlier pics dont install water redux mod.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Pretty sure thats the one I tried last time, using wrapper version, just kept getting invalid shader after I activated "floatpointrender=1"


Did you also do all of the following:

bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 must be set in SkyrimPrefs.ini file to make this mod work. Start SkyrimLauncher.exe to configure your video options again.
To work correctly, sky lighting require rendering objects to shadow, so edit manually following lines in file SkyrimPrefs.ini:
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> That's just how shadows work in Skyrim. The edges are blocky. You can hide it in screenshots using 'iBlurDeferredShadowMask' or whatever the setting is, but with video it's practically impossible to hide.
> 
> As for your sun-glare problem, do you have any custom sun-glares installed? Try removing those first to see if it's fixed. Other than that, I don't know since the only problem I've ever had with sun-glares was running ENBs with custom sun-glare files. The vanilla sun-glare has never caused me any problems with any lighting mod.
> (EDIT: Oh, you did that before I posted, lol. - Custom lighting mods seem to not like many custom sun-glare files very much and cause weird problems with them, with ENB configs causing the craziest problems).


Well I actually fixed the shadows, there appeared to be a couple of "ShadowFix" settings inside of the ENB that were set to false. After setting them to true shadows look normal again, not blocky, not jagged edged, and they aren't moving all over the place either.

Took me three days though


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Well I actually fixed the shadows, there appeared to be a couple of "ShadowFix" settings inside of the ENB that were set to false. After setting them to true shadows look normal again, not blocky, not jagged edged, and they aren't moving all over the place either.
> 
> Took me three days though


Also make sure you are making these changes to the skyrim.ini that's in your my documents folder, and *not* the root directory.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Did you also do all of the following:
> 
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 must be set in SkyrimPrefs.ini file to make this mod work. Start SkyrimLauncher.exe to configure your video options again.
> To work correctly, sky lighting require rendering objects to shadow, so edit manually following lines in file SkyrimPrefs.ini:
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> bShadowsOnGrass=1


floatpointrender i already mentioned.

And yes, theyre all enabld.

GOT ENB WORKING
look at this!




Whatsgoing on lol, as soon as I look towards the sun the game flips out on me and starts flickering blue/normal/blue/normal but its fine if I look the other way or 45* away from the sun.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Also make sure you are making these changes to the skyrim.ini that's in your my documents folder, and *not* the root directory.


The enbseries config file is located in the root directory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> floatpointrender i already mentioned.
> 
> And yes, theyre all enabld.
> 
> GOT ENB WORKING
> look at this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatsgoing on lol, as soon as I look towards the sun the game flips out on me and starts flickering blue/normal/blue/normal but its fine if I look the other way or 45* away from the sun.


That's why I couldnt use the best ENB I think there is, "Skyrim Visual Immersion III." It would work fine inside but outside it would flicker that blue to normal. Kinda sad, on modnexus website they say the only fix is to revert to older drivers (if youre using nVidia card)


----------



## hamzta09

Im using Cinematic ENB which is the best one imo.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4142

But dang win8+nv+skyrim+enb=hassle for me.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im using Cinematic ENB which is the best one imo.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4142
> 
> But dang win8+nv+skyrim+enb=hassle for me.


No way photorealistic is way better.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9936

Just not for the meek rigs. lol


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No way photorealistic is way better.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9936
> 
> Just not for the meek rigs. lol


Skyrim Visual Immersion IMO is the best looking, with a little tweaking of DOF, and SSAO. However, because of the bugs with it the next best thing is Realistic Hope. From the pictures Photorealistic doesnt look as good as Realistic Hope.


----------



## jim2point0

There's no such thing as "the best looking ENB." It's easily a matter of preference. CLENB used to be good but it's so outdated it's not funny







I can't use an ENB without skylighting anymore. And separate settings for nights\interiors are an absolute must-have for me.

Anyways, that blue screen glitch is usually related to a certain set of nvidia drivers that are not compatible with certain ENBs that use a certain binary...... yikes. But yeah, I had that issue until I reverted my drivers to 306.97. I don't think it matters with he more recent versions of ENB... though I could be wrong


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> There's no such thing as "the best looking ENB." It's easily a matter of preference.


This! A thousand times over.


----------



## Saiyansnake

I know I'm late to the party but......Oh man this game is too much fun!!! Best Christmas present to myself ever! So much stuff to do, I've played 100+ hour and I've only done less than 30 quests so far. This is the first game I've played in years that made me call out sick from work to play







I stayed home the other day and played almost 700 minutes straight.


----------



## Sugi

Saiyansnake, I have about 500 hours into Skyrim. Across mostly one character and a semi-newly created character. The new character only has about 50 hours. I have put over 600 hours into Oblivion across I believe 4 or 5 characters. I had couple characters break to due lost of the original mods that were installed. I miss those characters so much. However, I never got into Morrowind, even though I am waiting for the Skywind to be finished.

Actually, I will be reinstalling windows soon, my second SSD is coming in the mail hopefully today or tomorrow. I already have all of my drivers and applications downloaded and ready. Question, should I try putting Windows 8 on my main machine? I already on it on my second machine, and it's running well so far. I heard some people do not like it with Skyrim and it's programs. I will be using NMM, SKSE, flawless widescreen, BOSS, and hopefully a ENB someday soon.


----------



## hamzta09

I prefer Cinematic cause it subtle, makes the lighting softer, adds a subtle yet powerful AO that dont kill your PC and well... simply looks nice.
Vanilla skyrim looks horrible!

I tried superb ENB yesterday aswell (worked no issues with sun etc) but jesus 15-25fps on average outdoors.
I had that before and was fully playable, now not so much.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I prefer Cinematic cause it subtle, makes the lighting softer, adds a subtle yet powerful AO that dont kill your PC and well... simply looks nice.
> Vanilla skyrim looks horrible!
> 
> I tried superb ENB yesterday aswell (worked no issues with sun etc) but jesus 15-25fps on average outdoors.
> I had that before and was fully playable, now not so much.


With a 680? 1080p? Something seems... wrong with that.

I know Superb pushes a lot of the new effects in ENB. It probably uses a strong SSAO amount. That can be turned down. Might also use reflections, which are kinda unnecessary and can hurt performance. Complex SSIL can also eat up performance. First thing I do with ENB when trying out a new version is replace the DoF it uses. Yick...

But Superb is the ENB I'd recommend for realism. It was my favorite of the realistic ENBs. But pure hyper-realism kinda bores me. I prefer more of a fantasy setting with some atmosphere. I've been using an unreleased build of K ENB based on .132, which will hopefully be released SOMEWHERE soon. I know Kyo is a busy man. I've been posting quite a bit from that ENB over in the awesome skyrim screenshots thread.


----------



## Lifeshield

15-20FPS average? There's something seriously wrong there. I average around 30FPS outdoors on my rig with all effects (SSAO, DoF, Shadows, Reflections, etc) enabled, and a ton of mods, and ENB isn't even that great on AMD setups compared to Nvidia.

Maybe you're loading up on high resolution textures a little too much, or running settings like Shadows on Ultra when you don't need to? It sounds like the game just isn't too well optimized in general. It's not always about running everything maxed out with the highest possible textures you can load up, even with a 2gb GPU.


----------



## benben84

Dragonborn will be out Feb 5th for PC!


----------



## Dr.m0x

woot


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> 15-20FPS average? There's something seriously wrong there. I average around 30FPS outdoors on my rig with all effects (SSAO, DoF, Shadows, Reflections, etc) enabled, and a ton of mods, and ENB isn't even that great on AMD setups compared to Nvidia.
> 
> Maybe you're loading up on high resolution textures a little too much, or running settings like Shadows on Ultra when you don't need to? It sounds like the game just isn't too well optimized in general. It's not always about running everything maxed out with the highest possible textures you can load up, even with a 2gb GPU.


It has nothing to do with textures my gosh.
VRAM usage isnt evne close to 1500.

And shadows on anything but 4096 looks like garbage, nintendo quality


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Dragonborn will be out Feb 5th for PC!


Oh man! Oh Man! Oh man! I can't wait! I'm going to download that the day it comes out.

I as well get around 10 to 20 fps with ENB with my video card. Some people have reported getting SLI to work, but I can't find any good documentation on it. :S


----------



## jim2point0

SLI works fine for me. I haven't had to do a single thing.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Oh man! Oh Man! Oh man! I can't wait! I'm going to download that the day it comes out.
> 
> I as well get around 10 to 20 fps with ENB with my video card. Some people have reported getting SLI to work, but I can't find any good documentation on it. :S


This?


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I know I'm late to the party but......Oh man this game is too much fun!!! Best Christmas present to myself ever! So much stuff to do, I've played 100+ hour and I've only done less than 30 quests so far. This is the first game I've played in years that made me call out sick from work to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed home the other day and played almost 700 minutes straight.


I agree, I've had the game for almost two years and haven't even touched it. Then one day I sat down installed 100 mods and ENB, now I can't stop playing it. I love it. Look amazing and the gameplay is good too.


----------



## iMica

Hmmm, question about performance lol

My 680 and i7 @ 4.5 gets 60 fps but my 7970 gets only 45-50 fps. Same exact mods with sharpshooters ENB. Her 7970 gets same fps as my old 7870 in skyrim......

So is that low fps for a 7970 @ 1150/1450?


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> This?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoblikat*
> ... force alternate frame rendering *TWO*, not 1, one makes everything infinitley worse. ....


This options doesn't exist anymore....


----------



## Sin100

I love this game but there are SO many bugs







.

I just started playing again as a bad guy this time around. I just finished the Thieves Guild quests and became the thieves master however everyone still greets me as the new guy and all the upgrades disappeared from the sewer place (the extra shops and decor)







. I also just finished the dark brotherhood quests. I really liked the thieves guild quest with the nightingale twist







.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Hmmm, question about performance lol
> 
> My 680 and i7 @ 4.5 gets 60 fps but my 7970 gets only 45-50 fps. Same exact mods with sharpshooters ENB. Her 7970 gets same fps as my old 7870 in skyrim......
> 
> So is that low fps for a 7970 @ 1150/1450?


Same CPU on 7970?


----------



## iMica

Yep both times using the i7.

Kinda odd lol


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

This game is so addicting.


----------



## Eiennohi

I have a question. I created my custom character in skyrim and wanted to import him or her into the creation kit how would I do with the fact that I used apachi hair and extended colors on him or her in the game. I want my character to come out the creation kit into the game with the apachi hair and extended colors and NOT with grey/green face with neck seams


----------



## Eiennohi

And note that apachi hair is a master file. So when I load it creation kit tells me that there is too many master files. and aborts


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Maybe someone can help me here, why do the textures in First Person look so pixelated for me? Except the Weapons (which look great).

Here's a pic for reference (if you look at the image quality of the bracers/gauntlets it just looks terrible - hands too even with a retexture):



Playing at 1920x1080

I have over 100 mods installed + ENB, many of them are textures. Everything looks amazing except the first person view which I don't understand. I have all the graphics maxed out. I can post config if needed. Thing that doesn't make sense is the weapons look fine in first person. Just hands, armor like gauntlets, arms, even shields look terrible. Can't figure it out.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG StroOnZ*
> 
> Maybe someone can help me here, why do the textures in First Person look so pixelated for me? Except the Weapons (which look great).
> 
> Here's a pic for reference (if you look at the image quality of the bracers/gauntlets it just looks terrible - hands too even with a retexture):
> 
> 
> 
> Playing at 1920x1080
> 
> I have over 100 mods installed + ENB, many of them are textures. Everything looks amazing except the first person view which I don't understand. I have all the graphics maxed out. I can post config if needed. Thing that doesn't make sense is the weapons look fine in first person. Just hands, armor like gauntlets, arms, even shields look terrible. Can't figure it out.


Silly question, but what particular hi-res armor and or skin mods have you installed?


----------



## AbdullahG

Are you running any body or armor re-textures? If not, here are a few I recommend:

aMidianBorn Book of Silence
Improved NPC Clothing (for NPCs only)
HD High Resolution Armor (for the armors aMidianBorn doesn't cover)

As for the bodies, most of them are nude (therefore, I cannot link them). However, the popular ones usually come with an underwear option, so it isn't all that bad.
I forgot about this one:

XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement

There are no nudes involved, and the difference if fairly noticeable.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Silly question, but what particular hi-res armor and or skin mods have you installed?


Well, I just installed these (trying to fix it)

TheOutlanders Iron Armor texture improvement

Hvergelmirs Shield Retexture - HSR

Weapon Retexture Project - WRP

Hvergelmirs Armor Retexture - HAR

HD High Resolution Armors - Armature ad Alta Risoluzione

HD Textures DLC Fix

Nothing changed with those.

Have these installed also:

Detailed Bodies

Armor Improvement

Beautiful Skyrim - HD Weaponry

Beautiful Skyrim HD Armour and Shields

XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement

(and remember it's only in first person that it looks like this, in third person it looks great)


----------



## jim2point0

What ENB is it? Does it use DoF? Some iterations of ENB\DoF actually blur your hands in first person a bit. Might not be the case but... figured it was worth asking.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> What ENB is it? Does it use DoF? Some iterations of ENB\DoF actually blur your hands in first person a bit. Might not be the case but... figured it was worth asking.


Tried with and without ENB, doesn't make a different. Gauntlets still are pixelated.


----------



## Boyboyd

I really need to play skyrim again, but i broke my installation. I want to follow step this time, but i don't think i've got enough vram to run it at this res. Not sure what to do.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm running a bunch of lighting and texture mods with a GTX 470 1.28GB. I have to run the game with FXAA instead of AA, but the game still looks great. I occasionally get dips after an hour or so, but closing and reopening the game removes it. I average 50 to 60FPS in majority of areas (45 in heavy vegetation (large forests with grass). I'm sure your GTX 480 will handle the game fine @ 1080p.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I can't get Skyrim to even launch now!









I get CTD as soon as the dragon logo comes up! I was playing Skyrim back in October when it started crashing in-game due to some conflict with mods. I didn't know what mod(s) caused the crashes so I stopped playing it. I now want to get back into the game but it won't even launch! Please help!


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I know I'm late to the party but......Oh man this game is too much fun!!! Best Christmas present to myself ever! So much stuff to do, I've played 100+ hour and I've only done less than 30 quests so far. This is the first game I've played in years that made me call out sick from work to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed home the other day and played almost 700 minutes straight.


It's awesome when you find a game that can do this isn't it?

I was up at 4am when Skyrim was released. I felt like an excited kid at Christmas. Best feeling ever, especially when, as of late, it's so rare.

I was so immersed and happy with Skyrim i actually felt on occasions it was almost comparable to such epic greats such as Zelda: Ocarina of time, but with a far more immersive roleplaying aspect. I definitely felt it at least, had some great potential.

Now i'm more addicted to modding/tweaking Skyrim in various ways to try and make it what i felt it should have been. At the moment, i'm still making customized backgrounds for the main menu using images i find online, audio (and dialogue) from in-game, and the mod from the Nexus "Main Menu Wallpaper Replacer".

Here's a couple more i've just done (Note; these may have spoilers for some of you, although really, they should leave you with more questions then answers. I normally try to avoid any big spoilers when i can, but some dialogue is just too good to not put in):










It would be nice to have these set on a trigger, so that if the player completes "x" quest, the main menu is replaced with a background relevant to that questline.


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

Asked on Nexus, maybe someone here can help. Have some issues with my Guantlet/Bracer textures as stated before. Can someone upload me their Gauntlet/Bracer textures for me? Like to zippyshare or something?


----------



## Sugi

Hey everyone!
I got exciting news and somewhat depressing news. The first one is my second SSD will come in today!! I am going to take some before and after videos comparing the speed 1xSSD versus 2xSDD in Raid0 with the OS, Skyrim, copying files, and some other games. I am looking for requests for games as well. I'll post the video here!

Second news, I got ENB working, I am currently using the Sharpshooter from the Nexus. Sort of got it working, I got higher then single digits ingame across triple 1080p resolution with a SLI setup. However, I still dip into the 30s and 40 and sometimes it hits the 60s. I have disable SSAO and DoF. Disabling DoF didn't change performance, but I couldn't remove the blurriness in third person mode even after adding the camera section to Skyrim.ini. The nice thing about ENB it did increase the load time, so it should be interesting seeing the load time differences in the videos.

My goal of the video is to show the differences between single SSD versus 2x SSD in Raid0 and is it worth the price point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> It would be nice to have these set on a trigger, so that if the player completes "x" quest, the main menu is replaced with a background relevant to that questline.


I like this idea a lot! It would be nice to see something like this, +1 if it was well done fan art.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm running a bunch of lighting and texture mods with a GTX 470 1.28GB. I have to run the game with FXAA instead of AA, but the game still looks great. I occasionally get dips after an hour or so, but closing and reopening the game removes it. I average 50 to 60FPS in majority of areas (45 in heavy vegetation (large forests with grass). I'm sure your GTX 480 will handle the game fine @ 1080p.


I'm at 2560 now though. It only just did it at 1080. It's my fault for messing with the configuration. I think i was running ugrid_11, and i couldn't go back because of savegames.


----------



## perablenta

Here is a funny Skyrim video for you :


----------



## AbdullahG

It's all fun and games for the goat until you decide to train your Destruction skill.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Hey guys,

I've encountered this weird bug while doing the Silver Hand quest.

I have killed Krev, but Aela doesn't talk about the next mission, instead, she keeps talking without me talking to her first. I have tried the mission again with different saves, but it's still not working.
How can I fix this bug?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've encountered this weird bug while doing the Silver Hand quest.
> 
> I have killed Krev, but Aela doesn't talk about the next mission, instead, she keeps talking without me talking to her first. I have tried the mission again with different saves, but it's still not working.
> How can I fix this bug?
> Thanks for your help


Spoilers since it reveals results of the quest for those who haven't made it this far:


Spoiler: Spoiler of Silver Hand Quest



What do you mean about talking without you talking to her first? After you kill Krev, she is supposed to run over to where Skjor died and start talking about that and getting revenge. Does she do this? The quest should end and you should be required to exit without Aela.

If none of this is happening, if you can't figure it out, you can advance the quest forward to the next stage. _setstage_ is the command, and for this particular quest, the command to advance past killing Krev is:
_setstage C03 200_

I'm not sure if it's possible to reset a quest and do it again. What I've heard is that it is not, but I have not tried it myself, nor looked into doing it.



Also, completely unrelated, but I remember a little while back someone asking about changing their race and whether there are any problems with it. I figured it out completely about when attributes are changed.

As far as I can tell, Health, Magicka, and Stamina are always changed. However, some of the skill levels are, and some aren't. The ones that are, are the ones that are given boosts by races. Both the race you change to, and the race you change from, their race skills will be reverted to the starting values.

Example, I changed my race in one of my save files from Orc to Khajiit using _showracemenu_.

Orc Bonuses:

+ 10 : Heavy Armor
+ 5 : Block, Enchanting, One-Handed, Smithing, Speech

Khajiit Bonuses:

+10 : Sneak
+ 5 : Alchemy, Archery, Lockpicking, Pickpocket, One-Handed

All the above attributes were reset to their base value. The ones with bonuses for Khajiit (race I changed to) gained their bonuses as well. So my Smithing skill, for example, went from the 75+ it was at down to 15 (base value). I retained all the Perks I unlocked, but my skill level was reset. One-Handed was also reset, but went to 20 (base value + 5). My Heavy Armor, Block, Enchanting, and Speech also went down to 15. Sneak went down from where I leveled it, down to 25 (base value +10).

Again, I still retained my unlocked Perks (like all the Smithing categories), though, with Smithing, I couldn't upgrade my Weapons and Armor nearly as high as I could before. Easy ways to do get back to where you were is using _player.advskill_ . This will level you up though, since it's the same thing as actually slowly leveling up your Skills, only through console. There is also _player.setskill_ , but this doesn't level you up (or down).


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Spoilers since it reveals results of the quest for those who haven't made it this far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler of Silver Hand Quest
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean about talking without you talking to her first? After you kill Krev, she is supposed to run over to where Skjor died and start talking about that and getting revenge. Does she do this? The quest should end and you should be required to exit without Aela.
> 
> If none of this is happening, if you can't figure it out, you can advance the quest forward to the next stage. _setstage_ is the command, and for this particular quest, the command to advance past killing Krev is:
> _setstage C03 200_
> 
> I'm not sure if it's possible to reset a quest and do it again. What I've heard is that it is not, but I have not tried it myself, nor looked into doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, completely unrelated, but I remember a little while back someone asking about changing their race and whether there are any problems with it. I figured it out completely about when attributes are changed.
> 
> As far as I can tell, Health, Magicka, and Stamina are always changed. However, some of the skill levels are, and some aren't. The ones that are, are the ones that are given boosts by races. Both the race you change to, and the race you change from, their race skills will be reverted to the starting values.
> 
> Example, I changed my race in one of my save files from Orc to Khajiit using _showracemenu_.
> 
> Orc Bonuses:
> 
> + 10 : Heavy Armor
> + 5 : Block, Enchanting, One-Handed, Smithing, Speech
> 
> Khajiit Bonuses:
> 
> +10 : Sneak
> + 5 : Alchemy, Archery, Lockpicking, Pickpocket, One-Handed
> 
> All the above attributes were reset to their base value. The ones with bonuses for Khajiit (race I changed to) gained their bonuses as well. So my Smithing skill, for example, went from the 75+ it was at down to 15 (base value). I retained all the Perks I unlocked, but my skill level was reset. One-Handed was also reset, but went to 20 (base value + 5). My Heavy Armor, Block, Enchanting, and Speech also went down to 15. Sneak went down from where I leveled it, down to 25 (base value +10).
> 
> Again, I still retained my unlocked Perks (like all the Smithing categories), though, with Smithing, I couldn't upgrade my Weapons and Armor nearly as high as I could before. Easy ways to do get back to where you were is using _player.advskill_ . This will level you up though, since it's the same thing as actually slowly leveling up your Skills, only through console. There is also _player.setskill_ , but this doesn't level you up (or down).


Sorry for spoiler







I thought everyone would be past this

Anyways, she does talk to me, but it brings up the normal conversation dialog. The quest doesn't go on

The trick you showed worked. Thanks a ton. Would that mess up my data/save at all?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Sorry for spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everyone would be past this
> 
> Anyways, she does talk to me, but it brings up the normal conversation dialog. The quest doesn't go on
> 
> The trick you showed worked. Thanks a ton. Would that mess up my data/save at all?


No problems on that, it was the part that was mentioned in my post that was really spoiler-tag-worthy.

And the trick won't mess up anything, since all you're doing is basically telling the game that everything happened like normal, by forcing triggers/events that would normally happen.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I shouldn't play skyrim until I get a 1600p monitor, I don't remember at all what or where I was in the game I started in Dec. I installed FO3 and I plan to finish it for once and then FONV before I get my 30" 1600p, then to a proper play through of skyrim, money set backs will give me time to finish FO3/NV 1st


----------



## Sugi

I need to finish up this game, so I can install mods that completely breaks the game for fun.







Like teleport spells. I am also looking for recommendation on teleport spells / portals spells, even though I have a few in mind.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Now i'm more addicted to modding/tweaking Skyrim in various ways to try and make it what i felt it should have been. At the moment, *i'm still making customized backgrounds for the main menu using images i find online,* audio (and dialogue) from in-game, and the mod from the Nexus "Main Menu Wallpaper Replacer".
> 
> It would be nice to have these set on a trigger, so that if the player completes "x" quest, the main menu is replaced with a background relevant to that questline.


Can you please tell me HOW you are doing this? I saw a couple of mods on Nexus regarding background menu replacer but they are ALL 1080P resolution. I play at a MUCH higher resolution (5160x2560) and would like to use my own pictures (wallpapers) as backgrounds for the Skyrim menu. So how do I go about doing that?


----------



## Emu105

Guys any good mods for armor out there? I have the daedric armor i want it to look even better


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Can you please tell me HOW you are doing this? I saw a couple of mods on Nexus regarding background menu replacer but they are ALL 1080P resolution. I play at a MUCH higher resolution (5160x2560) and would like to use my own pictures (wallpapers) as backgrounds for the Skyrim menu. So how do I go about doing that?


I am also interested in this as well. Skyrim on 3x screens is the way to go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys any good mods for armor out there? I have the
> daedric armor i want it to look even better


Armor Improvement [install this first]
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/106

aMidianBorn Book of Silence [Not completed yet, but Maybe the best at the moment. install this second, overwrite all]
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909

Improved NPC Clothing - High Re [Only for the NPC clothing]
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I am also interested in this as well. Skyrim on 3x screens is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armor Improvement [install this first]
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/106
> 
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence [Not completed yet, but Maybe the best at the moment. install this second, overwrite all]
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909
> 
> Improved NPC Clothing - High Re [Only for the NPC clothing]
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674


Also, try this: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2009
(Install before aMidianborn's)


----------



## Emu105

Guys what am i doing wrong i download this with the nexus manager and nothing has changed...

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27644


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys what am i doing wrong i download this with the nexus manager and nothing has changed...
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27644


Did you forget to enable the plugin and master files? SPIKE.esm is very important in his mods.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys what am i doing wrong i download this with the nexus manager and nothing has changed...
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27644
> 
> 
> 
> Did you forget to enable the plugin and master files? SPIKE.esm is very important in his mods.
Click to expand...

Yeah then i try with out nexus mod just did it on my own and guess what none of the mods that im doing dont even work ...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Yeah then i try with out nexus mod just did it on my own and guess what none of the mods that im doing dont even work ...


Do you mean that you're installing them manually? If you're doing that, are you making sure that the ESP's are ticked on the Skyrim Launcher?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Yeah then i try with out nexus mod just did it on my own and guess what none of the mods that im doing dont even work ...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that you're installing them manually? If you're doing that, are you making sure that the ESP's are ticked on the Skyrim Launcher?
Click to expand...

Its crazy because when i click on skyrim launcher data files is just grey out...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Its crazy because when i click on skyrim launcher data files is just grey out...


Add this line

Code:



Code:


bEnableFileSelection=1

in your SkyrimPrefs.ini file under the category [Launcher]


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Its crazy because when i click on skyrim launcher data files is just grey out...
> 
> 
> 
> Add this line
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> 
> in your SkyrimPrefs.ini file under the category [Launcher]
Click to expand...

Omg! dude thank you so much finally got some mods working here!! thanks bro!

Ok what mods make females look like this... just pure sick





and so much grass like this??


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Omg! dude thank you so much finally got some mods working here!! thanks bro!
> 
> Ok what mods make females look like this... just pure sick
> 
> -snip pics-


Glad it worked out


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys any good mods for armor out there? I have the
> daedric armor i want it to look even better


Yo must try this for the daedric
Daedric Armor and weapon Improvement


----------



## hakz

Emu105

gorgeous pics there!


----------



## TinDaDragon

K guys.

I just found out I have 1000 bounty, but I don't know where I got it from or how I got it.

When I check every single hold I've been to, the guards don't do anything.

WHY DEY DO DIS?


----------



## AbdullahG

How do you know you have a 1000 coin bounty? Killing someone in or near a hold who wasn't attacking you gets you such a bounty, but it can always be payed off.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> How do you know you have a 1000 coin bounty? Killing someone in or near a hold who wasn't attacking you gets you such a bounty, but it can always be payed off.


I checked in General Stats

Both current bounty and highest bounty are 1000


----------



## AbdullahG

Try talking to the guards in each hold if you are interested in paying it off. It usually works for me if none try to arrest me.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Try talking to the guards in each hold if you are interested in paying it off. It usually works for me if none try to arrest me.


None of them say anything about paying it off. lol


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> None of them say anything about paying it off. lol


You're in luck. I have a tool for that *Skyrim Save Viewer* Once you've downloaded the archive. Open it up and run the .jar file. Select your save and click Load. Double click on your save in the left-pane. And follow down this hierarchy:

Global Data Table 1 -- Count: XX

Misc Stats

Crime

Then click through each region's bounty and try to find one with a value > 0 (except for Total Lifetime Bounty or Largest Bounty) and you'll find your culprit.

Hope this works


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> You're in luck. I have a tool for that *Skyrim Save Viewer* Once you've downloaded the archive. Open it up and run the .jar file. Select your save and click Load. Double click on your save in the left-pane. And follow down this hierarchy:
> 
> Global Data Table 1 -- Count: XX
> 
> Misc Stats
> 
> Crime
> 
> Then click through each region's bounty and try to find one (except for Total Lifetime Bounty or Largest Bounty) and you'll find your culprit.
> 
> Hope this works


Neat tool.

Unfortunately, I have 0 bounty in all the holds but 1000 bounty total


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Neat tool.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have 0 bounty in all the holds but 1000 bounty total


I'm not sure if that's possible? What category did the 1000 bounty total show up? Total Lifetime Bounty?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> I'm not sure if that's possible? What category did the 1000 bounty total show up? Total Lifetime Bounty?


Yup


----------



## AbdullahG

Looks like one of the holds just doesn't like you


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Yup


Since it's in the Total Lifetime Bounty, would it not make sense that 1000 is the total amount of bounty your character has accrued in his/her lifetime? Regardless of whether you've already paid or killed off the bounty? I'm trying to think if you're getting the Total Bounty mixed up with the Total Lifetime Bounty.


----------



## TinDaDragon

I just found out my game is buggy/glitchy as hell

I started the Speaking with Silence quest and Mercer didn't want to talk to me to start. Had to use console.

At the end of the quest, Karliah didn't want to talk to me either, had to use console again.

Why does this happen? Anyone know? It's so frustrating


----------



## EddWar

Hi,

Does anybody knows what happend here, in some nordic ruins apears "invisible walls", I can't go through, but I can pass through "real walls", when a do that, I fall and apear behind de "invisible wall" and i can't go any further, specialy in Volunruud, is some mod? or my save games are corrupted?, is any form to fix this?


----------



## Maian

I used to get that in the earlier versions of Skyrim, and to fix it I would have to restart the game, and possibly leave the area and go back in. Have you restarted the game and does it still happen consistently?

To check if it's a corrupt save, try reloading an older save if you have one. Sometimes the save game folder has more saves than what show up in-game. I'm not at my computer right now but I believe the folder is located at:

My Documents / Skyrim / Saves
(possibly an extra 'My Games' folder before 'Skyrim')


----------



## EddWar

I have restated the game, check integrity with Steam, check previous save files, disable mods, well all that require .esp files, and its the same.


----------



## Solar71

Isnt anyone else excited about the new DLC "Dragonborn"?
Im totally ready to play. I cant wait. It looks so cool!!!


----------



## nagle3092

I was when I first heard it was coming put. I fired up skyrim and was going to play to get back in it when I was told my save file wasn't compatible with the current version. No point in restarting it for dragon born.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solar71

Hey guys this just popped into me head...

Is there a mod to make the cameras focus narrower?
What im trying to say is a shorter focal length... Things further then my character would get blurry quickly and things closer to the camera then my character is would get blurry quickly as well.
Also things to the sides of my character would get blurry too. Like real life peripheral vision. Its not clear, only what you are looking at is clean. but in Skyrim everything is clear which is unrealistic.

Not sure how to better explain it. But if you get what im saying do you have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I was when I first heard it was coming put. I fired up skyrim and was going to play to get back in it when I was told my save file wasn't compatible with the current version. No point in restarting it for dragon born.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Oh no that sucks...
Are you not willing to start over? Or have you put too many hours into it to start again?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hey guys this just popped into me head...
> 
> Is there a mod to make the cameras focus narrower?
> What im trying to say is a shorter focal length... Things further then my character would get blurry quickly and things closer to the camera then my character is would get blurry quickly as well.
> Also things to the sides of my character would get blurry too. Like real life peripheral vision. Its not clear, only what you are looking at is clean. but in Skyrim everything is clear which is unrealistic.
> 
> Not sure how to better explain it. But if you get what im saying do you have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


I think you're looking for Depth of Field. Most ENB configs have a setting for DoF. I'd start there.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I was when I first heard it was coming put. I fired up skyrim and was going to play to get back in it when I was told my save file wasn't compatible with the current version. No point in restarting it for dragon born.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no that sucks...
> Are you not willing to start over? Or have you put too many hours into it to start again?
Click to expand...

No, open world games I leave out the story until I get really bored then I plow through the story. Not much left for me to do and I don't think the dlc will be worth it to start over.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> I think you're looking for Depth of Field. Most ENB configs have a setting for DoF. I'd start there.


I think he's looking for more than simple depth of field, though. He's looking for something that uses depth of field techniques to simulate a cone of vision. I personally don't know of anything like that, nor if it's even possible in the game.


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I think he's looking for more than simple depth of field, though. He's looking for something that uses depth of field techniques to simulate a cone of vision. I personally don't know of anything like that, nor if it's even possible in the game.


Yes you are exactly correct. A realistic cone of vision is what I want but I cant find any. So a Depth of field will have to do... I finally got Dynavision to work... Its awesome...
I had to download and install the SKSE mod first and then the SkyUI mod. Then Dynavision started to work...

Now I want better textures... lol

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## MxPhenom 216

What landscape/ground texture mods do you guys use? Im trying to find new ones.


----------



## TinDaDragon

Ok guys. I finished the Imperial quest line before I had a chance to do the main quest. My question is, will the quest Season Unending (where they negotiate about the holds) not complete? Ulfric is dead


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> Ok guys. I finished the Imperial quest line before I had a chance to do the main quest. My question is, will the quest Season Unending (where they negotiate about the holds) not complete? Ulfric is dead


Wow... the game let you do that? I thought there would be for flags like things like that. Maybe someone will substitute for him.


----------



## AbdullahG

I cannot get any ENB to work. I put all the necessary files into the Skyrim folder. I have no other ENB files already in my installed game. I changed the floatpointrender or w/e it is called to 1 in the SkyrimPref.ini. Even with all this, the ENB message when starting Skyrim does not appear. In-game, this box on the top-left of my screen appears. Any ideas to why this is happening?


----------



## TinDaDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow... the game let you do that? I thought there would be for flags like things like that. Maybe someone will substitute for him.


I finished the quest. Then I was like: "Isn't there a quest where you have to negotiate as the DB?" A quick google gave the answer and I was like ...

So if you finished the quest before the negotiation, the Whiterun jarl will agree and there won't be a meeting.

Easy


----------



## steelbom

I'm about level 61 right now... has the armour cap been raised? Cuz I'm taking at least 50-60 damage per arrow from enemies despite having 800+ armour (which is already past the 650 cap). On master difficulty.


----------



## Sugi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I cannot get any ENB to work. I put all the necessary files into the Skyrim folder. I have no other ENB files already in my installed game. I changed the floatpointrender or w/e it is called to 1 in the SkyrimPref.ini. Even with all this, the ENB message when starting Skyrim does not appear. In-game, this box on the top-left of my screen appears. Any ideas to why this is happening?


Make sure you download the d3d9.dll from ENBSeries's website. You must have this in your root directory before any of the features will work with your Skyrim. In most cases, you will ONLY need the d3d9.dll from files below. For example, sharpshooters will only require the d3d9.dll from the zip below and sharpshooters provides you with everything else. I prefer the newer version.

ENBSeries v0.144
http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0144.htm

ENBSeries v0.132
http://enbdev.com/mod_tesskyrim_v0132.htm


----------



## Tagkaman

Guys, I have something of a glitch in my game. Whenever I load a save (autosave, quick save or normal save) the weapon in my right hand does not appear to be there, even though it still shows as equipped and I still get the same animations when in battle.

I'm running baseline STEP. Any ideas?


----------



## AbdullahG

Yeah, that happens to me sometimes. It doesn't occur often for me though. Equipping and re-equipping does the trick.


----------



## Maian

I've noticed it only occurs (for me) since installing and using the *Armed to the Teeth* mod. If you're using that, then yea. I think it has to do with the fact that the mod runs scripts based on equipping/un-equipping weapons. Heck, this happens occasionally if I switch weapons too fast for the script to keep up.

But, like AbdullahG said, just un-equip the weapon and re-equip it and it will be back to normal.


----------



## Tagkaman

I actually figured out that it was a problem with the Race Menu mod. Thanks anyway


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm about level 61 right now... has the armour cap been raised? Cuz I'm taking at least 50-60 damage per arrow from enemies despite having 800+ armour (which is already past the 650 cap). On master difficulty.


I don't think it has been raised. But I know Master Difficulty makes enemy attacks twice as powerful, and possibly lowers your effective armor rating... Do you have any kind of Archery / Combat mod installed? Archery mods that affect damage for you will also work for NPCs I believe. (I was getting hit by Steel Arrows from Bandits that were taking about a third of my 320 HP with a ~350-400 armor rating -- and this was on the default difficulty).


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I don't think it has been raised. But I know Master Difficulty makes enemy attacks twice as powerful, and possibly lowers your effective armor rating... Do you have any kind of Archery / Combat mod installed? Archery mods that affect damage for you will also work for NPCs I believe. (I was getting hit by Steel Arrows from Bandits that were taking about a third of my 320 HP with a ~350-400 armor rating -- and this was on the default difficulty).


Ah thanks. No I don't have any mods like that. Maybe it's just because they were forsworn -- they might have high archery skill?


----------



## Maian

Not sure about that one. By the way, here's the difficulty multiplier table:

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Difficulty

It also affects player damage, which I forgot about.


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone know any night mods which increase invisibility and light? I really love the fw 10e1ee console command (clears skies), especially for nights. If there any mod that can replicate the look without the constant console use?


----------



## Baasha

Now I started getting CTDs again!









I tried the Companion Valfar mod and after talking to him I went and cleared out the Imperial Camp near Ivarstead. Once I head back near Valfar (by Fast Travel to High Hrothgar and then hike to his tent), it CTD when I'm about to reach him.

Now, the game CTDs whenever I Fast Travel or Open Doors! I had installed Elven Shine or some such armor mod on top of aMidian's Elven armor but that never showed up in the game correctly - it still shows the aMidian born's "dark" version. So I uninstalled the mod thinking that was causing the issues but nope, it still CTDs whenever I travel somewhere or even open doors.

HELP!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Not sure about that one. By the way, here's the difficulty multiplier table:
> 
> http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Difficulty
> 
> It also affects player damage, which I forgot about.


Oh sweet, thanks for that!


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I don't think it has been raised. But I know Master Difficulty makes enemy attacks twice as powerful, and possibly lowers your effective armor rating... Do you have any kind of Archery / Combat mod installed? Archery mods that affect damage for you will also work for NPCs I believe. (I was getting hit by Steel Arrows from Bandits that were taking about a third of my 320 HP with a ~350-400 armor rating -- and this was on the default difficulty).
> 
> 
> 
> Ah thanks. No I don't have any mods like that. Maybe it's just because they were forsworn -- they might have high archery skill?
Click to expand...

I know what you mean. I have ASIS, ACE Combat, and Duel Combat Realism on MASTER difficulty. Though I know most don't enchance damage... it messes with the A.I. of characters making them a little smarter. Long story short, I'm lvl 41 with 600 armor rating because of the spell "Dragonhide" and I play a pure robe mage with no weapons or armor. I rarely still get one shot by archers. It's absurd I tell you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Now I started getting CTDs again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Companion Valfar mod and after talking to him I went and cleared out the Imperial Camp near Ivarstead. Once I head back near Valfar (by Fast Travel to High Hrothgar and then hike to his tent), it CTD when I'm about to reach him.
> 
> Now, the game CTDs whenever I Fast Travel or Open Doors! I had installed Elven Shine or some such armor mod on top of aMidian's Elven armor but that never showed up in the game correctly - it still shows the aMidian born's "dark" version. So I uninstalled the mod thinking that was causing the issues but nope, it still CTDs whenever I travel somewhere or even open doors.
> 
> HELP!


Hmm... Do you use BOSS, Wrye BASH programs to help not get as many CTDs? Ugrids Setting? The story you explained, those are the mods you installed previously and currently that lead to the CTDs?

Enable your Papyrus Log in your Skyrim.ini in your Documents Folder

bEnableLogging=0 -> change to 1
bEnableTrace=0 change to 1
bLoadDebugInformation=0 change to 1

Play your game until another CTD happens and then go to your Log folder in your skyrim documents folder and copy the entries in the Papyrus0 file, then paste it here on this website and save and copy link... http://pastebin.com/

You probably done this before, although these are basic questions to help you.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Ah thanks. No I don't have any mods like that. Maybe it's just because they were forsworn -- they might have high archery skill?


There is a bug in the game that one handed & marksman skilled characters do much damage than they should do.
Sometimes equipping & reequipping the armor works against this issue.
I play on Master Difficulty too with 750 Armor rating and level 81 character.
Sometimes one arrow from a Deathlord Archer (lvl. 40) (The one that can knock you down when shouting ) can remove 1/5 of my HP (650)
Even Forsworn Briarhearts (lvl. 51) can sometimes remove 1/2 of my HP with their dual-wielding Forsworn Swords.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> I know what you mean. I have ASIS, ACE Combat, and Duel Combat Realism on MASTER difficulty. Though I know most don't enchance damage... it messes with the A.I. of characters making them a little smarter. Long story short, I'm lvl 41 with 600 armor rating because of the spell "Dragonhide" and I play a pure robe mage with no weapons or armor. I rarely still get one shot by archers. It's absurd I tell you.


Wow yikes. How much health do you have though? DBZ FTW







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> There is a bug in the game that one handed & marksman skilled characters do much damage than they should do.
> Sometimes equipping & reequipping the armor works against this issue.
> I play on Master Difficulty too with 750 Armor rating and level 81 character.
> Sometimes one arrow from a Deathlord Archer (lvl. 40) (The one that can knock you down when shouting ) can remove 1/5 of my HP (650)
> Even Forsworn Briarhearts (lvl. 51) can sometimes remove 1/2 of my HP with their dual-wielding Forsworn Swords.


Ah I see. Hopefully they fix that then. Ehh yikes.

---

I encountered some strange bug. My dragonbone sword hits for around 470, but after using a +120% restoration potion it seemed to jump up to about 650. I looked at my inventory and noticed my item enchantments had increased -- i.e, one handed enchantments were +47% damage and now +101%. No idea why, but it was temporary.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

@ steelborn

I'm at 350 health/510 magic/100 stamina. It's a challenge, i can tell you after 135hrs + endless deaths / frustrations = I still haven't beat the game yet









LOL, that must of been one crazy alchemy skillz! The biggest bug I just encountered was the "Wet and Cold" mod update to 1.10. I had invisible NPC's on every entry/door i entered into. Fixed it by deselecting the mod and then doing a clean save and then re-enabling it again.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> @ steelborn
> 
> I'm at 350 health/510 magic/100 stamina. It's a challenge, i can tell you after 135hrs + endless deaths / frustrations = I still haven't beat the game yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, that must of been one crazy alchemy skillz! The biggest bug I just encountered was the "Wet and Cold" mod update to 1.10. I had invisible NPC's on every entry/door i entered into. Fixed it by deselecting the mod and then doing a clean save and then re-enabling it again.


Ahh that would have been crazy lol.

What enchantments do you have on your gear?

Yeah I had 100 enchanting (and used the best enchanting potion I had at the time) and made myself two rings and two pieces of leather armour each enchanted with +25% alchemy. Did the same for improving my armour but with +25% smithing improvement.

It's nice having invisibility potions which are valued at 2500 lol.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I have a question. I created my custom character in skyrim and wanted to import him or her into the creation kit how would I do with the fact that I used apachi hair and extended colors on him or her in the game. I want my character to come out the creation kit into the game with the apachi hair and extended colors and NOT with grey/green face with neck seams


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> And note that apachi hair is a master file. So when I load it creation kit tells me that there is too many master files. and aborts


I remembered this post while glancing through and updating a lot of mods I've downloaded (I don't use the NMM). Anyways, came across ApachiiSkyHair and found this line in the description:

"Add _bAllowMultipleMasterLoads=1_ under [General] in SkyrimEditor.ini in your /Skyrim folder."

This will allow you to load both, the Skyrim.esm and Apachii.esm or whatever it's called.


----------



## -iceblade^

Hi all







.

Trying to get into this game again - does anyone have any good quest mods I could subscribe to?


----------



## Tagkaman

Well, there's obviously the gigantic Moonpath to Elsweyr mod which is a really good DLC sized quest mod.

Also, if your in to the Dark Brotherhood, you can take this one which nearly doubles the quest line in length.

Enjoy!


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Trying to get into this game again - does anyone have any good quest mods I could subscribe to?


You can try Wrymstooth Quest Mod on the Nexus: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25704
Also, the Zombie Apocalypse Mod on Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=10649

Personally, I haven't tried them but I will after I complete the game.









I uploaded a dragon fight on YouTube just for watching. Nothing Spectacular just testing my play through.









YouTube: http://youtu.be/epBtRLk6euk


----------



## hamzta09

Did they fix the dragon ai yet?




Or the shadow glitch?





If theres a fix to the shadow issue please do tell.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Or the shadow glitch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If theres a fix to the shadow issue please do tell.


For any shadow problems, I go here and it fixes 'em up.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> For any shadow problems, I go here and it fixes 'em up.


Thanks, but the shadows look a bit blocky still ;o


----------



## Tagkaman

The thing is, Skyrim shadows decrease in quality with a longer render distance, so if you want hq shadows, bring the render distance of shadows down, but it won't be very playable.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thanks, but the shadows look a bit blocky still ;o


The 'flicker' for shadows, is caused by the way time passes in the game engine. It only refreshes every so often (editable in the .ini files), in which the sun location moves.

The blockyness is related to the distance that shadows are rendered. If you lower the max distance that shadows are rendered, the shadows will be nice and sharp. However, if you increase it, all shadows become more and more pixelated. One thing you can fix that can help mask this in certain situations is _iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3_ in the SkyrimPrefs.ini file (My Documents > My Games > Skyrim). Changing it to a higher number softens edges, but they will still look a bit blocky, but will be a little more blurred.

Also, ENB configs handle shadows in their own way and actually smooth them out. So if you're not running an ENB, you won't get it much better than what's in that screenshot you posted. If you look at the User-Submitted images on that mod page, you can see what an ENB can do with shadows.


----------



## Tagkaman

What ENB do you use Maian. I'm looking for an ENB that is quite light on fps impact, because STEP is pretty taxing.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> What ENB do you use Maian. I'm looking for an ENB that is quite light on fps impact, because STEP is pretty taxing.


The one I've been using the most lately has been prOPA's ENB for Climates of Tamriel, version 1.19 of ENB. Really, if frames become a problem, disabling SSAO has made most of the ENBs I've tried pretty light. Then again, I avoid the real heavy ones like K ENB, lol. Some others that had minimal impact (minimal in relation to ENBs, since every ENB will take off like 15-20 FPS if it looks good):

prOPA's ENB (mentioned above)
Project ENB - Final
SkyRealism - ENB Evolved
True Vision ENB

I have Seasons of Skyrim ENB downloaded, but haven't tried it out yet.

One thing, with many of the ENBs, the author's recommending turning your brightness down in-game to either the far left, or 5 clicks from the left. The only thing I'm having trouble with in prOPA's ENB right now, is his daylight is a little too bright (even when completely overcast, kinda over-exposure in snow-covered areas). I'm still playing with which settings will reduce it, but I think I remember the _AmbientLightDaytime_ setting in the _enbseries.ini_ brought it down a little. That is one thing that SkyRealism - ENB Evolved does really well is the daytime lighting, and overcast lighting. I have a large number of mods installed, and I don't use a mod-manager, so it'd be hard to describe all of them, but I don't use S.T.E.P. or G.E.M.S. for selecting mods.

Some screenshots here, taken with the prOPA's and Climates of Tamriel (for CoT: Vanilla Lights Lvl-2, Warm Interiors, and Hardcore Dungeons). The bottom 4 images are a little older (4-5 weeks ago), and were before I turned the brightness down. You can see how it kinda washes out a little. The others are all still the same ENB, but with brightness turned down.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Overall, I can keep 50 fps in interior spaces, and ~30 or more for the most part outdoors (occasionally down to 20s in heavy areas or in big outdoor areas with a decent battle); and this is with SSAO enabled (1680x1050 res). Your 670 should be able to do better.


----------



## Tagkaman

Those screens look good, I might be prepared to drop 15 frames for that









I've been trying out Dynavision for a bit, but it really isn't cutting it compared to the DOF I've experienced in ENB.

BTW, my old favorite ENB was Bleak ENB, but I fear that'll drop my frames right down to the teens.


----------



## Thingamajig

I found a rather interesting video:






Now i love Skyrim, but everything in this video is 100% truth. Consoles have often lead games to becoming dumbed down for appeal to the (often younger) casual gamer, sacrificing on lore, depth and complexity just to increase sales. (Sound familiar?)

It's such a shame to see many AAA developers ruin their franchises this way just to pocket more cash.

In Skyrim, the puzzles, hand holding quest markers (taking away a sense of exploration and achievement) lacking NPC dialogue, guild membership having no effect on the game world (and being stupidly short) are all proof of this. Really, everything i have a problem with in Skyrim is presented very well in that video.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I found a rather interesting video:


I LOL'd so hard. Exactly my perspective! Nice video too.


----------



## jonivtec

I cant belive whats happening.....i lost 93 hours of playtime in my game due to mods....my save keep crashing after like 1 minutes of play.I started a new game to see if it can be the game but everything was fine.I wont start over for sure!!!I instaled windows a couple of time...so i beleive i installed some mods that wasnt compatible with other so...it was a good game but i advised you to be careful with the mods you instal!!!!!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Wow...that video is 100% correct. Very good view.


----------



## Maian

One thing, real quick. The Quest System problem can be fixed (for the most part) using this mod:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11135

It re-writes just about every single piece of Quest description so that you can find where it is without the use of Quest Markers. The only thing is that it is not updated for Dawnguard, and the author hasn't been seen since July. Unfortunately this is the only mod I know of that does something of this nature, so being outdated is a little bit of a problem now (I just have the Vanilla Skyrim game, so I haven't noticed problems yet).


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Wow...that video is 100% correct. Very good view.


One thing in the video that, although was mentioned, but not so much criticized, was the removal of item durability.

This bothered me that it no longer exists. But in the argument of "dumbing down" i guess it makes sense if thats your agenda (as a dev). Item maintenance is just too much hassle for a casual gamer i guess.

But it's bad news for those of us who take RPG's seriously (Which, basically, is alot of the TES fanbase) and from a gameplay perspective, it made sense. What bothers me is without it, item acquiring is no longer a choice - it's basic problem solving, and the problem is choosing a weapon with the highest damage. Much like how WoW works.

IMO, a real RPG is all about player choice, not the illusion of choice.

Ideally, durability should exist and beginners "low damage" weapons should be the best in this field. This would further encourage weapon selection as a real choice, not just because its got the highest damage output.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Any tips on killing the dragon priest Krosis? I'm about level 22, what he weak to? I tried a load of ice spikes, that was slow, barely made a scratch. Fire arrows will take forever too, espcially with the frosty snowman chasing me.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Any tips on killing the dragon priest Krosis? I'm about level 22, what he weak to? I tried a load of ice spikes, that was slow, barely made a scratch. Fire arrows will take forever too, espcially with the frosty snowman chasing me.


Short of turning the difficulty down, or exploiting AI pathing, I think you'll just have to level up.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> One thing, real quick. The Quest System problem can be fixed (for the most part) using this mod:
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11135
> 
> It re-writes just about every single piece of Quest description so that you can find where it is without the use of Quest Markers. The only thing is that it is not updated for Dawnguard, and the author hasn't been seen since July. Unfortunately this is the only mod I know of that does something of this nature, so being outdated is a little bit of a problem now (I just have the Vanilla Skyrim game, so I haven't noticed problems yet).


Yeah, i've been using this mod for a number of months now. One of many essential mods to help Skyrim become what it should've been.

What annoys me is that Bethesda didn't have to make quest markers either "on" or off, but could've quite easily put it in the game as an additional feature. Such as allowing the player to buy (or find) a compass, that made the HUD one appear. That way, both casual and serious players are happy. Too hard? go to a merchant or keep an eye out for any maps or a compass. Simple.

On the subject of maps; what i want to see is a map mod that, on creation of a new character, makes the existing map fog/cloud effects go over every hold other than "The Pale" (Riverwood and Helgen - where you start)



To to make other hold regions visible on the map, the player should be required to buy (or find) a map for that specific region. Quite simple really and it would've made the game world feel so much deeper, and really aid in that sense of exploration and a large game world.

Places of interest should still be marked on the map regardless of that region being visible or not.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Any tips on killing the dragon priest Krosis? I'm about level 22, what he weak to? I tried a load of ice spikes, that was slow, barely made a scratch. Fire arrows will take forever too, espcially with the frosty snowman chasing me.


You can't do anything but to turn your back and run away, once you reach level 40+ you will see him a much easier target .At level 22 your character is still under-leveled to fight Krosis. you will only waste tons of yourpotions & arrows for nothing (and IIRC there is a scarcity of potions early in the game at low levels).
Krosis is static at level 50 with 1400+ health and 550+ magicka and your character is only 22, so that is expected.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Any tips on killing the dragon priest Krosis? I'm about level 22, what he weak to? I tried a load of ice spikes, that was slow, barely made a scratch. Fire arrows will take forever too, espcially with the frosty snowman chasing me.


I'm not sure you can at your level without very powerful gear. At around level 25-30 I start leveling up enchanting, smithing and alchemy and make myself super gear. With max enchanting and alchemy you can make +90% resist potions, +120% damage potions, etc., which are very useful.

If you decide to try this make sure you're careful as it will level you up quite a bit which will make enemies harder. You'd also want to have +10% or +15% bonus experience from rest or lover's rest (from sleeping) as well as the appropriate Mage/Warrior/Thief stone for +20% EXP for their respected categories.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm not sure you can at your level without very powerful gear. At around level 25-30 I start leveling up enchanting, smithing and alchemy and make myself super gear. With max enchanting and alchemy you can make +90% resist potions, +120% damage potions, etc., which are very useful.
> 
> *If you decide to try this make sure you're careful as it will level you up quite a bit which will make enemies harder*. You'd also want to have +10% or +15% bonus experience from rest or lover's rest (from sleeping) as well as the appropriate Mage/Warrior/Thief stone for +20% EXP for their respected categories.


This doesn't work with every NPC in the game, some NPCs level up with the player to a certain level & some have a static level ie (Dragon Priests, Sabre Cats, Bears ... etc) .
Dragon Priests have static level. they do not level up with the player, but their level will stay constant the entire game.
A level 1 character will face the same level 50 Krosis as a level 80 character, that is why Dragon Priests (like Krosis) are too hard for low level characters.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Dragon Priests are a PITA early on. Just mark his mountain and come back for him later. A cool fact about DP's is that they do not have a default melee animation. What that means is "no mana no damage". If you have the Staff of Magnus, you can render them harmless fairly quickly.


----------



## Spunkybd

I just started revisiting this game after a long break. I have over 80 mods installed and think that the game is 200% better than the original.

Most of these mods are graphical those some included are things such as MoonPath to Elsweyr.

I have sunk more time in the last few days into this game than i did previously.. and am glad that i waited for such mods to be developed.

I was also excited to come here and see this at the top of the list in PC gaming section


----------



## Danja

I'm getting lag in my game and I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for fixing it. I thought my 2GB 6950 could handle everything I throw at it, but it stutters. At first, I was running HD DLC + Texture Pack Combiner (Reduced Version) 1.91 + a couple random texture mods like skins/beards/brows. Using this arrangement I get some massive lag:




It looked like my VRAM was getting maxed out so I unchecked the HD texture DLC:




This time it looks my VRAM is getting almost, but not quite maxed out, but I'm still getting stuttering.

Finally, I turned down texture quality to medium:




This time my VRAM is nowhere near maxed out, but I still get some jitter. How can I fix this? Also, does anyone else with a 2GB card run Texture Pack Combiner successfully?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> I'm getting lag in my game and I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for fixing it. I thought my 2GB 6950 could handle everything I throw at it, but it stutters. At first, I was running HD DLC + Texture Pack Combiner (Reduced Version) 1.91 + a couple random texture mods like skins/beards/brows. Using this arrangement I get some massive lag:
> 
> It looked like my VRAM was getting maxed out so I unchecked the HD texture DLC:
> 
> This time it looks my VRAM is getting almost, but not quite maxed out, but I'm still getting stuttering.
> 
> Finally, I turned down texture quality to medium:
> 
> This time my VRAM is nowhere near maxed out, but I still get some jitter. How can I fix this? Also, does anyone else with a 2GB card run Texture Pack Combiner successfully?


Try putting a fps cap of 30 and see if it makes game play smoother. If that doesn't work you may want to try monitoring CPU in game with HWInfo.

Edit: Turn off vsync if you have it on as well.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> _-snip-_


What you are experiencing is called microstutter (or frame latency issue). It is a common issue with AMD hardware.
It happens with my HD 7950 sometimes, & with certain ENB modes it happens more frequently.
Drivers 13.2 Beta 3 fixed the issue partially with HD7000 series, try that out...
Nvidia drivers aren't perfect either for Skyrim. with my GTX 470/ 670 when the fps go below 35 fps the feel sooooo slow but it doesn't stutter like that.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Short of turning the difficulty down, or exploiting AI pathing, I think you'll just have to level up.


I used a flame atronach and arrows, took a while


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> I'm getting lag in my game and I'm wondering if anyone has suggestions for fixing it. I thought my 2GB 6950 could handle everything I throw at it, but it stutters. At first, I was running HD DLC + Texture Pack Combiner (Reduced Version) 1.91 + a couple random texture mods like skins/beards/brows. Using this arrangement I get some massive lag:


If you use ENB, put the FPS cap to about 40 (also make sure the cap is enabled, all in the enbseries.ini)

I have mine set to:
EnableFPSLimit=true
FPSLimit=50

also, install catalyst drivers 13.2 Beta - it gets rid of alot of frame latencies, a problem thats plagued bethesda games since forever. I run the same card as you, so no reason why this shouldn't work and i'd also wager i run far more graphical mods than you.


----------



## Kyronn94

Hello everyone,

I hope that you are all enjoying Dragonborn!

I was browsing the Bethesda forums, and came across someone linking to this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw3g_N1jcZQ

I have many mods installed for Skyrim, 106 to be exact, but have only ever had about 3 crashes to desktop in the year that I have been playing it.
I've also not had any issues so far with Dragonborn, although I obviously haven't had much time to play it yet









How necessary is it to 'Clean' the master files?

Thanks.


----------



## Solar71

Hey guys.

Im looking for a mod to install for Skyrim that replaces all the textures to make them nicer looking.

Ive been looking at the Skyrim Nexus website and I keep finding mods that are only for 1 town or just trees, or only glass...
Is there a texture pack to replace all the low res textures with 1024x1024 versions? or 2048x2048?

Right now im running the script extender and Dynavision and Skyui. But that's it... Do I have to download 20 different texture mods to change everything or is there one BIG mod to change it all at once?

Thanks


----------



## Ponycar

should be able to find them on skyrim nexus, I've replaced just about everything off downloads from that site.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Im looking for a mod to install for Skyrim that replaces all the textures to make them nicer looking.
> 
> Ive been looking at the Skyrim Nexus website and I keep finding mods that are only for 1 town or just trees, or only glass...
> Is there a texture pack to replace all the low res textures with 1024x1024 versions? or 2048x2048?
> 
> Right now im running the script extender and Dynavision and Skyui. But that's it... Do I have to download 20 different texture mods to change everything or is there one BIG mod to change it all at once?
> 
> Thanks


First thing you want to do is download the official HD texture pack from Steam (it's free)

After that, head this way and download and install these packs:


Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM

Skyrim HD

They all compliment eachother nicely. You will find that their textures will overlap (As in, during installation some files from one may be replaced with another) This won't be any issue and wont cause any noticeable problems or dodgy looking textures in game.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm not sure you can at your level without very powerful gear. At around level 25-30 I start leveling up enchanting, smithing and alchemy and make myself super gear. With max enchanting and alchemy you can make +90% resist potions, +120% damage potions, etc., which are very useful.
> 
> *If you decide to try this make sure you're careful as it will level you up quite a bit which will make enemies harder*. You'd also want to have +10% or +15% bonus experience from rest or lover's rest (from sleeping) as well as the appropriate Mage/Warrior/Thief stone for +20% EXP for their respected categories.
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't work with every NPC in the game, some NPCs level up with the player to a certain level & some have a static level ie (Dragon Priests, Sabre Cats, Bears ... etc) .
> Dragon Priests have static level. they do not level up with the player, but their level will stay constant the entire game.
> A level 1 character will face the same level 50 Krosis as a level 80 character, that is why Dragon Priests (like Krosis) are too hard for low level characters.
Click to expand...

Yeah but dungeons and so forth get a lot harder. Going from 25>40/45 without a substantial improvement (via equipment and/or potions) is... pretty tough.


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> First thing you want to do is download the official HD texture pack from Steam (it's free)
> 
> After that, head this way and download and install these packs:
> 
> 
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
> 
> Skyrim HD
> 
> They all compliment eachother nicely. You will find that their textures will overlap (As in, during installation some files from one may be replaced with another) This won't be any issue and wont cause any noticeable problems or dodgy looking textures in game.


Oh wow there is an "official" HP texture pack? WOW does that mean its done by Bethesda? Or is it 3rd party?

Also Thanks a lot. I will download the texture pack 1st and see how it looks, then I will look at those other 2 mods you listed.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> First thing you want to do is download the official HD texture pack from Steam (it's free)
> 
> After that, head this way and download and install these packs:
> 
> 
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod - SMIM
> 
> Skyrim HD
> 
> They all compliment eachother nicely. You will find that their textures will overlap (As in, during installation some files from one may be replaced with another) This won't be any issue and wont cause any noticeable problems or dodgy looking textures in game.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow there is an "official" HP texture pack? WOW does that mean its done by Bethesda? Or is it 3rd party?
> 
> Also Thanks a lot. I will download the texture pack 1st and see how it looks, then I will look at those other 2 mods you listed.
> 
> Thanks again!!!
Click to expand...

Yep it's by Bethesda. Still some higher resolution third party packs though.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Yesterday I was just randomly traveling, I got my eyes on Lost Valley Redoubt, where there are two Hagravens & one Forsworn Briarheart, I decided to fight them. While I was fighting with the two Hagravens, the Forsworn Briarheard killed me in one hit (from the back), I was like







. How did he manage to kill me with two weak unenchanted, unupgraded Forsworn Swords?
The Hagravens kept spamming their Fireballs, but my character have 100% resistance to magic rendering all their Fireballs useless.
My character is level 81 with 650 Health, capped armor rating (745) & Master Difficulty. I am still thinking how he managed to to take all my health down?
I have to say my character didn't die in the last 100 hours







. so I am really shocked.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Yesterday I was just randomly traveling, I got my eyes on Lost Valley Redoubt, where there are two Hagravens & one Forsworn Briarheart, I decided to fight them. While I was fighting with the two Hagravens, the Forsworn Briarheard killed me in one hit (from the back), I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How did he manage to kill me with two weak unenchanted, unupgraded Forsworn Swords?
> The Hagravens kept spamming their Fireballs, but my character have 100% resistance to magic rendering all their Fireballs useless.
> My character is level 81 with 650 Health, capped armor rating (745) & Master Difficulty. I am still thinking how he managed to to take all my health down?
> I have to say my character didn't die in the last 100 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . so I am really shocked.


What difficulty are you playing on?

Briarhearts will wreck you in melee. Either 'fus ro dah' them and kill them before they can get back up, try your luck with a shield, fight at range, or pickpocket their heart to one shot them.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Now downloading a 1.5GB patch

Can't find any info on it, it's probably too early for release notes, I assume they wanted to get the patch out early.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Bought and downloaded Dragonborn yesterday. Nice to get back to Solsthiem. I spelled that wrong didn't I?


----------



## Thingamajig

Is anyone experiencing this problem on AMD GPU's?;

Basically i'm running an AMD 6950 2GB, Catalyst 13.2 Beta drivers and MSI afterburner (Core: 1000MHZ, Mem: 1400MHZ - all stable) and i'm finding that, upon opening up any in-game menu (such as inventory, or accessing storage) sometimes -- not always -- the game drops to about 1 FPS or less and doesn't recover unless i restart the game.

Upon further investigation, i've come to believe that the menu triggers the GPU into running on 2D clocks as GPU usage hits about 1% or less.

Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Is anyone experiencing this problem on AMD GPU's?;
> 
> Basically i'm running an AMD 6950 2GB, Catalyst 13.2 Beta drivers and MSI afterburner (Core: 1000MHZ, Mem: 1400MHZ - all stable) and i'm finding that, upon opening up any in-game menu (such as inventory, or accessing storage) sometimes -- not always -- the game drops to about 1 FPS or less and doesn't recover unless i restart the game.
> 
> Upon further investigation, i've come to believe that the menu triggers the GPU into running on 2D clocks as GPU usage hits about 1% or less.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this?


This happened to me with GTX 470. Because of running out of VRAM.
Try to disable or deactivate of some unneeded texture mods. Too many textures can cause the issue you described. Also you don't have to close the game to solve the problem. You can by minimizing an maximizing Windows again, your fps will return to normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What difficulty are you playing on?
> 
> Briarhearts will wreck you in melee. Either 'fus ro dah' them and kill them before they can get back up, try your luck with a shield, fight at range, or pickpocket their heart to one shot them.


Thanks for the tips. I play on Master Difficulty.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Now downloading a 1.5GB patch
> 
> Can't find any info on it, it's probably too early for release notes, I assume they wanted to get the patch out early.


I believe that it's the High Res Texture Pack 3.0, designed to improve the Vanilla textures of all the DLC so far, Dawnguard through to Dragonborn.


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yep it's by Bethesda. Still some higher resolution third party packs though.


Ok I got the Free DLC HD texture pack from Steam (4.4 gigs)
But to be honest I don't really see too much of an improvement. Maybe a little bit but not too much.
I checked in the load files section before entering skyrim and all 3 texture mods were check marked so I know they are loading but just not doing too much.
Maybe I should get the model mesh mod too...

How much difference does that one make?

PS : Has anyone played with the mod "immersive patrols" ?
Im thinking of getting it but just wondering if its any good...

Thanks


----------



## AbdullahG

Immersive Patrols? Get it. Now. It is my personal favorite mod. You know how it awesome it is to come across a battle between Stormcloaks and Imperials? Or Dawnguards slaying vampires? Or slaying Bandits after wandering into their camp? It's really awesome.


----------



## bfromcolo

Well hopefully this will help someone as frustrated as I was trying to get the Dragonborn DLC quest to launch. After hours of running around in various towns not getting approached by the cultists and checking the docks repeatedly for the ship that was never there, on a whim I started the game from Steam instead of SKSE and almost immediately the quest was launched. Restarting with SKSE restored the few mods I am running and the quest is still active.


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Immersive Patrols? Get it. Now. It is my personal favorite mod. You know how it awesome it is to come across a battle between Stormcloaks and Imperials? Or Dawnguards slaying vampires? Or slaying Bandits after wandering into their camp? It's really awesome.


Really its that good huh? Wow ok I guess i'll have to give it a shot.
Hopefully it will not change the story of the game too much.
And hopefully it will work with the mod "Duel, combat realism" It makes fighting much more difficult.

Thanks


----------



## AbdullahG

I find it fairly lore-friendly. The fights aren't too common, but not to rare either. They're between warring factions. They occur in specific locations AFAIK that make sense.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I find it fairly lore-friendly. The fights aren't too common, but not to rare either. They're between warring factions. They occur in specific locations AFAIK that make sense.


I moved from Warzones to immersive patrols. It's a good mod and worth having.

Warzones just adds too much and is often the cause of many CTD's.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Hey guys i'm having issues with random crashes to the desktop. I think it's my mods, I have uninstalled what I think are non essential mods and these are just the ones I can't live without.

Here is my load order, I am also running 10gb of texture mods with the HD official pack to fill in gaps. Starting to think I have overloaded the game cause after playing for a bit some textures go purple and black until I restart the game..

I can't live without my textures either.


Spoiler: Load Order



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Dawnguard.esm
HearthFires.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
SPIKE.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
Chesko_Frostfall.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
Immersive Battles.esp
Immersive Brigands.esp
Immersive Dawnguard.esp
Immersive Patrols.esp
Immersive Travelers.esp
Immersive Werewolves.esp
PilgrimsDelight.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
Unique BOOZE Bottles.esp
Convenient Horses.esp
Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
Footprints.esp
Ket_3DLoadscreens.esp
WetandCold.esp
SkyUI.esp
iHUD.esp
Cloaks.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
Northborn Fur Hoods.esp
Dr_Bandolier.esp
HarvestOverhaul.esp
HarvestOverhaulDawnguard.esp
Lock Overhaul.esp
DeadlyDragons.esp
quest_pitfighter.esp
PumpingIron.esp
AchieveThat.esp
BlockSparkles.esp
Immersive Weapons.esp
OpenFaceGuardHelmets.esp
Proper Aiming.esp
SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
SkyRealism - Grass.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
torches for realistic lighting.esp
AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Illuminated Spells.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities & Town Interiors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
RND_USKP-Patch.esp
Predator Vision.esp
ToL_Core_by_Brevi.esp
Phenderix's Magic Evolved - Cleaned - No Perks.esp
DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
dovahkiinrelax.esp
NoSneakAttackSound.esp
SkyRe_Main.esp
SkyRe_Combat.esp
SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
SkyRe_StandingStones.esp
SkyRe_Survivalism.esp
HarvestOverhaulSkyReCompatibility.esp
dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
Beards.esp
Brows.esp
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp
HothFollower.esp
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
Slightly Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
CompanionValfar.esp
Follower Trap Safety.esp
CerwidenCompanion.esp
moveit.esp
SkyRe_Races.esp
WATER.esp
RND_Water-Patch.esp
RaceMenu.esp
Proserpine_companion.esp
quest_pitfighter_dlc01.esp
Dead Body Collision.esp
RND_UniqueBoozeBottles-Patch.esp
Immersive Mercenaries.esp
ReProccer.esp





Spoiler: Nexus Mods







Any ideas?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Hey guys i'm having issues with random crashes to the desktop. I think it's my mods, I have uninstalled what I think are non essential mods and these are just the ones I can't live without.
> 
> Here is my load order, I am also running 10gb of texture mods with the HD official pack to fill in gaps. Starting to think I have overloaded the game cause after playing for a bit some textures go purple and black until I restart the game..
> 
> I can't live without my textures either.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Load Order
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Dawnguard.esm
> HearthFires.esm
> ApachiiHair.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
> Immersive Battles.esp
> Immersive Brigands.esp
> Immersive Dawnguard.esp
> Immersive Patrols.esp
> Immersive Travelers.esp
> Immersive Werewolves.esp
> PilgrimsDelight.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> Unique BOOZE Bottles.esp
> Convenient Horses.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Ket_3DLoadscreens.esp
> WetandCold.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> iHUD.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Northborn Fur Hoods.esp
> Dr_Bandolier.esp
> HarvestOverhaul.esp
> HarvestOverhaulDawnguard.esp
> Lock Overhaul.esp
> DeadlyDragons.esp
> quest_pitfighter.esp
> PumpingIron.esp
> AchieveThat.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> OpenFaceGuardHelmets.esp
> Proper Aiming.esp
> SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
> SkyRealism - Grass.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> torches for realistic lighting.esp
> AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Illuminated Spells.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities & Town Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
> RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
> RND_USKP-Patch.esp
> Predator Vision.esp
> ToL_Core_by_Brevi.esp
> Phenderix's Magic Evolved - Cleaned - No Perks.esp
> DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
> dovahkiinrelax.esp
> NoSneakAttackSound.esp
> SkyRe_Main.esp
> SkyRe_Combat.esp
> SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> SkyRe_StandingStones.esp
> SkyRe_Survivalism.esp
> HarvestOverhaulSkyReCompatibility.esp
> dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
> Beards.esp
> Brows.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp
> HothFollower.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
> UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
> Slightly Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
> CompanionValfar.esp
> Follower Trap Safety.esp
> CerwidenCompanion.esp
> moveit.esp
> SkyRe_Races.esp
> WATER.esp
> RND_Water-Patch.esp
> RaceMenu.esp
> Proserpine_companion.esp
> quest_pitfighter_dlc01.esp
> Dead Body Collision.esp
> RND_UniqueBoozeBottles-Patch.esp
> Immersive Mercenaries.esp
> ReProccer.esp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nexus Mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


What your describing is reminiscent of a graphics card vram overload. I'm guessing you picked up the absolute max of all the texture mods? Yep, that's what's sucking up the vram. Disable the main texture mods (if possible) and if it makes a difference, try to procure some lower-res versions of the texture packs you've picked up.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> What your describing is reminiscent of a graphics card vram overload. I'm guessing you picked up the absolute max of all the texture mods? Yep, that's what's sucking up the vram. Disable the main texture mods (if possible) and if it makes a difference, try to procure some lower-res versions of the texture packs you've picked up.




This was my VRAM usage after playing till I crashed.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> 
> 
> This was my VRAM usage after playing till I crashed.


I'd still consider downgrading some of the textures, even if just to see if it does anything at all. Back up before doing anything to avoid losing out.

If this does nothing, perhaps try deactivating all your standard mods. If this rectifies the problem, re-activate them in groups of 10 so that it is easy to pinpoint the problematic mod(s).

I hope this helps.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I'd still consider downgrading some of the textures, even if just to see if it does anything at all. Back up before doing anything to avoid losing out.
> 
> If this does nothing, perhaps try deactivating all your standard mods. If this rectifies the problem, re-activate them in groups of 10 so that it is easy to pinpoint the problematic mod(s).
> 
> I hope this helps.


I appreciate the help. I might run DDSOpt on my textures and downgrade the main landscape textures or something.

Cheers


----------



## Solar71

Hi guys.

I have a quick question about Skyrim.
Right now im a Companion but what happens if I join the stormcloaks?
I did the quest where you have to go FAR to the north and kill an IceWrathe.
I came back and now Ulfric wants me to take a vow of some sort.
Can I be a stormcloak and also a companion and later if I want something else like an empirial. The one that base themselves out of Solitude?
Anyway I just want to know if I can jump between them or do I have to choose just one?

Thanks


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I have a quick question about Skyrim.
> Right now im a Companion but what happens if I join the stormcloaks?
> I did the quest where you have to go FAR to the north and kill an IceWrathe.
> I came back and now Ulfric wants me to take a vow of some sort.
> Can I be a stormcloak and also a companion and later if I want something else like an empirial. The one that base themselves out of Solitude?
> Anyway I just want to know if I can jump between them or do I have to choose just one?
> 
> Thanks


Companions don't interfere with Stormcloaks, so you can be both. However, if you're a Stormcloak, you cannot be an Imperial as well.

The only two things that I know of that conflict:

Vampires / Werewolves (can only be one or the other)
Imperials / Stormcloaks (can only be one or the other)

Everything else, you can be in.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION !!

it is better to install the Bethesda offical texture pack and install other mods like better watter, better terrain etc

or install the custom textures mod ???


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION !!
> 
> it is better to install the Bethesda offical texture pack and install other mods like better watter, better terrain etc
> 
> or install the custom textures mod ???


Lifeshield gave me a tutorial on it. All credit goes to him/her. Make sure you start w/ a clean Skyrim install.

1) You need a new folder and Fallout Mod Manager. Just Google it.
2) Install FOMM and open it.
3) Click on Tools, then BSA Browser.
4) Click Open and find the High Res Pack Part 1 (something like that).
5) Open them and click Extract All.
6) Direct it into the new folder.
7) Do the same for Parts 2 and 3.
8) Copy the extract files and paste into the Skyrim Data folder to overwrite everything.
9) Delete or move the High Res BSAs from the Skyrim Data folder.
10) Install the mods you wish to install.

I just found out BSA are loaded before loose files. This means the official HD files you use are overwritten by the textures you install. Just put the HD files near the Skyrim.esm in your load order and you should be good to go.


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Companions don't interfere with Stormcloaks, so you can be both. However, if you're a Stormcloak, you cannot be an Imperial as well.
> 
> The only two things that I know of that conflict:
> 
> Vampires / Werewolves (can only be one or the other)
> Imperials / Stormcloaks (can only be one or the other)
> 
> Everything else, you can be in.


Hey man thanks for such a quick response. +rep to you.
Ok well I didn't know I could be a vampire wow!!!
Well im already a werewolf so that's already decided. hahaha
Ok well I really don't like Ulfric he seems like a total bigot / racist to me.
So I guess ill go with Imperials.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hey man thanks for such a quick response. +rep to you.
> Ok well I didn't know I could be a vampire wow!!!
> Well im already a werewolf so that's already decided. hahaha
> Ok well I really don't like Ulfric he seems like a total bigot / racist to me.
> So I guess ill go with Imperials.
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Ulfric is awesome. To hell with the Empire!

I'm almost always a Stormcloak if i ever decide to get involved in the civil war - i can never get over the fact that the Imperials would've had my head at helgen if it weren't for Alduin's interruption (Really, i can't forgive someone if they would've had me dead). Plus Ulfric is just a more interesting character than Tullius.

Srsly though, i never really encountered any real racism in this game, which was somewhat disappointing considering the nature of the civil war. I was expecting Ulfric to be a "real" racist by possibly denying anyone stormcloak status unless they were a nord. Alas, not true. I guess that would've been far too controversial to have in the game. Pity that (Although The Witcher got away with it just fine). It definitely would've made the side choice more interesting; Side with the 'Cloaks, but the leader's a big racist, or side with the Imperials, who aren't but would've killed you for no reason.

Can't make great games unless you take risks. Controversy aint necessarily a bad thing.

Ironic really i can become a Stormcloak as a Dark Elf. One of the many little things in Skyrim that bug me.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey guys, I've just posted up a character creation guide for Morrowind, and I would appreciate if y'all checked it out.

Thanks


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Ulfric is awesome. To hell with the Empire!
> 
> I'm almost always a Stormcloak if i ever decide to get involved in the civil war - i can never get over the fact that the Imperials would've had my head at helgen if it weren't for Alduin's interruption (Really, i can't forgive someone if they would've had me dead). Plus Ulfric is just a more interesting character than Tullius.
> 
> Srsly though, i never really encountered any real racism in this game, which was somewhat disappointing considering the nature of the civil war. I was expecting Ulfric to be a "real" racist by possibly denying anyone stormcloak status unless they were a nord. Alas, not true. I guess that would've been far too controversial to have in the game. Pity that (Although The Witcher got away with it just fine). It definitely would've made the side choice more interesting; Side with the 'Cloaks, but the leader's a big racist, or side with the Imperials, who aren't but would've killed you for no reason.
> 
> Can't make great games unless you take risks. Controversy aint necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Ironic really i can become a Stormcloak as a Dark Elf. One of the many little things in Skyrim that bug me.


I actually hate the Stormcloaks. I prefer the Empire. Yes, an Imperial Captain wanted me dead, but fate intervened in that. I'd rather not let the actions of one individual skew my view of an entire power. Anyway, Ulfric seems more interested in power than anything else. The banning of Talos was just an excuse for Ulfric to usurp the throne IMO. And it seems as though he wouldn't be doing much good when he gains power. The Stormcloak revolt might spark revolts throughout the Empire, making lands battlegrounds and chaotic. His hold and those who support him are a dump (Riften is full of thieves and Windhelm is segregated). I can't see him being a fit ruler, and I doubt he's capable of taking on the Aldmeri Dominion.

I view it as "Side with the Stormcloaks and support a power-hungry Nord who'll allow you to worship Talos again (if you're a Nord)" or "Side with the Empire and help support a weakening power keeping Elven supremacy from reaching Skyrim."

The arguments can go back and forth, so to each his own.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I'd still consider downgrading some of the textures, even if just to see if it does anything at all. Back up before doing anything to avoid losing out.
> 
> If this does nothing, perhaps try deactivating all your standard mods. If this rectifies the problem, re-activate them in groups of 10 so that it is easy to pinpoint the problematic mod(s).
> 
> I hope this helps.


I uninstalled even more mods and DDSopted my textures and dropped my MSAA to 2x with SMAA.

Ram usage hits 2600mb but I still get purple and black textures












EDIT: Tried without MSAA and reduced my video ram usage even more. Someone told me on the nexus it has to do with Skyrim hitting the 4gb limit because its 32 bit. But I never saw Skyrim go over 3gb in the task manager.

I am sad.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I actually hate the Stormcloaks. I prefer the Empire. Yes, an Imperial Captain wanted me dead, but fate intervened in that. I'd rather not let the actions of one individual skew my view of an entire power. Anyway, Ulfric seems more interested in power than anything else. The banning of Talos was just an excuse for Ulfric to usurp the throne IMO. And it seems as though he wouldn't be doing much good when he gains power. The Stormcloak revolt might spark revolts throughout the Empire, making lands battlegrounds and chaotic. His hold and those who support him are a dump (Riften is full of thieves and Windhelm is segregated). I can't see him being a fit ruler, and I doubt he's capable of taking on the Aldmeri Dominion.
> 
> I view it as "Side with the Stormcloaks and support a power-hungry Nord who'll allow you to worship Talos again (if you're a Nord)" or "Side with the Empire and help support a weakening power keeping Elven supremacy from reaching Skyrim."
> 
> The arguments can go back and forth, so to each his own.


I wouldn't call this an argument







(When the namecalling starts, that's when it is! You filthy imperial sympathizer!







)

I see your points, but way i see it; that ones orders (Tullius) influence the actions of many (the imperial army) if at his order my head was to be taken, they'd all do it. All the more reason to oppose them - thats just my view. Selfish? definitely, but you gotta be if you don't wanna wind up dead







. Not much of a believer in fate either, just flukes and consequences (even though this is a game and it's scripted







)

In fact i've yet to fully finish the Imperial side of the civil war. My heart just wasn't in it like when i was a Stormcloak. The first time i played and my head was on that chopping block i knew i'd always be more of a Stormcloak guy - as i would be Imperial if it was the 'cloaks giving the order.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> I uninstalled even more mods and DDSopted my textures and dropped my MSAA to 2x with SMAA.
> 
> Ram usage hits 2600mb but I still get purple and black textures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Tried without MSAA and reduced my video ram usage even more. Someone told me on the nexus it has to do with Skyrim hitting the 4gb limit because its 32 bit. But I never saw Skyrim go over 3gb in the task manager.
> 
> I am sad.


You could try and re-enable Archive invalidation. (Check in NMM for that)


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I wouldn't call this an argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (When the namecalling starts, that's when it is! You filthy imperial sympathizer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I see your points, but way i see it; that ones orders (Tullius) influence the actions of many (the imperial army) if at his order my head was to be taken, they'd all do it. All the more reason to oppose them - thats just my view. Selfish? definitely, but you gotta be if you don't wanna wind up dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not much of a believer in fate either, just flukes and consequences (even though this is a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> In fact i've yet to fully finish the Imperial side of the civil war. My heart just wasn't in it like when i was a Stormcloak.


Fair enough.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Fair enough.


I found a comic that sums up my thoughts between the two:


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I found a comic that sums up my thoughts between the two:


Well, i'd sooner live in or near dirty ghetto's then not live at all









This is why i quite like TES games, they generally try not to make choices so clear cut (Ie; good/evil, etc, etc) Anyone with a bit of life experience knows life just isn't black and white like that. Games that do this i often find patronizing. Although TBH, i feel the previous TES games accomplished it better than what Skyrim has done. (Referencing that "Skyrim: The Dumbing Down" video i posted a few pages back)

And again, this controversy just makes it an overall deeper gaming experience.


----------



## AbdullahG

I found this to be perhaps the most useful tool next to Nexus Mod Manager and TES5Edit when it comes to Skyrim: http://skyrimcalculator.com/


----------



## trivium nate

my game is messed up on pc i beat dawgaurd and hart fire forever ago but not its saying join the dawngaurd and i cant find my house what the heck?


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Lifeshield gave me a tutorial on it. All credit goes to him/her. Make sure you start w/ a clean Skyrim install.
> 
> 1) You need a new folder and Fallout Mod Manager. Just Google it.
> 2) Install FOMM and open it.
> 3) Click on Tools, then BSA Browser.
> 4) Click Open and find the High Res Pack Part 1 (something like that).
> 5) Open them and click Extract All.
> 6) Direct it into the new folder.
> 7) Do the same for Parts 2 and 3.
> 8) Copy the extract files and paste into the Skyrim Data folder to overwrite everything.
> 9) Delete or move the High Res BSAs from the Skyrim Data folder.
> 10) Install the mods you wish to install.
> 
> I just found out BSA are loaded before loose files. This means the official HD files you use are overwritten by the textures you install. Just put the HD files near the Skyrim.esm in your load order and you should be good to go.


You lost me D:
















another question...I formatted my HDD when Skyrim was installed...before that I unsubscribed for all the steam shop mods...and deleted some of Nexus, like better females, hair, etc.

If I install again (clean install, actually I will install Steam from zero in another HDD) skyrim....it will automatically download all the mods I use before ?? or it will be installed as "stock" ??


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh...okay.
Weirdo.

I'll hopefully be getting Dragonborn tomorrow. The map size looks nice for a DLC, and I'm sure content will justify $20.


----------



## boredgunner

Dragonborn is certainly worth it. Skyrim DLCs are the best I've seen, they add so much more content. Dawnguard for example took me 50 hours to finish the first time (main missions, side quests, new locations), and about 35 the second time when I joined the vamps instead of Dawnguard. That's 85 hours right there.

Dragonborn's main quest is shorter, but has more side quests and more importantly, an entire new island to explore that's quite large and has some very impressive places. I've made two characters for each DLC.

Usually, DLCs are worthless junk and should be no more than $5. But Skyrim is a definite exception just like Fallout 3/New Vegas.


----------



## AbdullahG

Alright, I'm set then. Just need a Steam Gift Card from Gamestop and I'm good.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Just started playing Dragonborn yesterday and its a lot of fun. Its just so nice going back to Solstheim. Heck, even some background Morrowind music plays every now and then.


----------



## trivium nate

i have to figure out why i have to redo dawngaurd and figure out where my heartfire house is i dont think its their dragonborn is okay i guess i always have to go back to skyrim for potions n stuff


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i guess i always have to go back to skyrim for potions n stuff


I have had no problems obtaining potions and stuff on Solstein, either by buying them or rooting around in caves. The thing I need more of is lock picks, I wish they had given us a way to make these. Not sure if locks are more plentiful or picks less so, maybe just more high level locks.

Odd whats happening in your game, have you tried restoring an old game as a test to see if it's the game installation itself or something corrupt in your save file? And of course running without mods would be another test.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> You could try and re-enable Archive invalidation. (Check in NMM for that)


It's not that. It happens after playing for a random amount of time with modded textures.

I am not playing Skyrim without modded textures.


----------



## RX7-2nr

I guess that I need to try out ENB. I haven't been playing skyrim much recently. right now I've just got a 4k texture pack installed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I guess that I need to try out ENB. I haven't been playing skyrim much recently. right now I've just got a 4k texture pack installed.


ENB is so overrated. It has good potential and there are good ones for those who prefer over-the-top fantasy graphics. Though I personally prefer RCRN, I'm pretty sure it does more for visuals, doesn't screw with AA (it has its own FXAA, but using this in tandem with in-game MSAA and FXAA yields perfect results, especially with TRSGSSAA), and looks much more impressive. Basically everyone should only be using most/all of these mods.


----------



## AbdullahG

Do 2K Textures, rock textures, etc. cover Dragonborn? I'm about to get it, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Do 2K Textures, rock textures, etc. cover Dragonborn? I'm about to get it, but I just want to make sure.


Dragonborn uses some new textures not affected by 2k.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Dragonborn uses some new textures not affected by 2k.


As long as the ground, characters, and rocks look decent, then I'm good.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ENB is so overrated. It has good potential and there are good ones for those who prefer over-the-top fantasy graphics. Though I personally prefer RCRN, I'm pretty sure it does more for visuals, doesn't screw with AA (it has its own FXAA, but using this in tandem with in-game MSAA and FXAA yields perfect results, especially with TRSGSSAA), and looks much more impressive. Basically everyone should only be using most/all of these mods.


Ive got Nexus mod manager installed. Do you have to set up any particular loading order for these mods, or basically just download install and good to go?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Ive got Nexus mod manager installed. Do you have to set up any particular loading order for these mods, or basically just download install and good to go?


For load order, you'll want to have WATER at the bottom and RCRN right above it. ESMs should all be loaded before ESPs as well. Aside from this it shouldn't matter.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> You lost me D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another question...I formatted my HDD when Skyrim was installed...before that I unsubscribed for all the steam shop mods...and deleted some of Nexus, like better females, hair, etc.
> 
> If I install again (clean install, actually I will install Steam from zero in another HDD) skyrim....it will automatically download all the mods I use before ?? or it will be installed as "stock" ??


help with this please


----------



## hakz

^ I believe it goes back to stock.


----------



## Thingamajig

I've come to decide something.

Even in my heavily modified game, it's too easy to accumulate vast sums of money. I probably have several 30K stashes around my player home because i'm so wealthy. Such a shame real life isn't like that - what with taxes and things to pay...

Then it dawned on me, this game needs moneysinks.

I've started to create a "Tax" mod that introduces a property tax on homes, so far the mod starts by the courier delivering a "Tax Notice" to the player shortly after acquiring property. Tax will have to be paid to any town guard within a set time period or face consequences - which would involve guards visiting the players home as a "reminder", and if continued non-payment, a bounty placed on the players head.

I want to set a condition on it so that it only triggers after the player has spent some time furnishing their home, whether it be a pre-built home or Hearthfire one. Ideally, each property would require a tax payment but i'm not quite sure how to accomplish that yet.

I also want to utilize existing game dialogue, no "silent" dialogue or new stuff as that would require voice actors which i don't have.

If things go smoothly, i'll probably release this on the Nexus when/if i get it done. The goal of the mod is to give a bit more value to the Septim, and additionally, act as a form of encouragement for the player to get out and earn cash.

Another mod i'd like to create is a fast-travel mod which doesn't outright remove the feature, but limit it's use. For example: the player can only fast travel once per day if they don't own a horse, but if they do own one, they can fast travel twice in a day

Again the purpose of this would be to stop the feature being abused, stopping the player rushing through quests and encouraging more exploration and side quest fulfillment.


----------



## bfromcolo

A tax mod?!?

I just loaded Turbo Tax for my annual weeks long "I owe those bastards how much?" experience and you want me to pay in game taxes?

Probably some good dialog that could be plagiarized here:

Let me tell you how it will be
There's one for you, nineteen for me
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman

Should five per cent appear too small
Be thankful I don't take it all
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah I'm the taxman

If you drive a car, I'll tax the street,
If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat.
If you get too cold I'll tax the heat,
If you take a walk, I'll tax your feet.

Don't ask me what I want it for
If you don't want to pay some more
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman

Now my advice for those who die
Declare the pennies on your eyes
'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
And you're working for no one but me.

Edit - just in case the younger crowd doesn't recognize it, that's The Beatles - Taxman.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> A tax mod?!?
> 
> I just loaded Turbo Tax for my annual weeks long "I owe those bastards how much?" experience and you want me to pay in game taxes?
> 
> Probably some good dialog that could be plagiarized here:
> 
> Let me tell you how it will be
> There's one for you, nineteen for me
> 'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
> 
> Should five per cent appear too small
> Be thankful I don't take it all
> 'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah I'm the taxman
> 
> If you drive a car, I'll tax the street,
> If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat.
> If you get too cold I'll tax the heat,
> If you take a walk, I'll tax your feet.
> 
> Don't ask me what I want it for
> If you don't want to pay some more
> 'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
> 
> Now my advice for those who die
> Declare the pennies on your eyes
> 'Cause I'm the taxman, yeah, I'm the taxman
> And you're working for no one but me.
> 
> Edit - just in case the younger crowd doesn't recognize it, that's The Beatles - Taxman.


Living in one of the most heavily taxed countries in the world, i know where you're coming from (And The Beatles, for the matter







)

This is in part why i find Skyrim so unrealistic. Skyrim is in the middle of a war, the people would be taxed to hell to fund it. The only mention of any kind of "tax" in game is the first visit to Riften from those dodgy guards.

I don't intend to make the mod a huge burden on the player, but still within some reason. The main purpose as i said would be to give the currency some actual value, considering how easy it is to actually make money.


----------



## Dorkseid

I think taxes might be a bit too realistic. It still has to be fun, and too much realism can take the edge off the fantasy fun edge. For ways to spend excess money, I'd be more in favor of a mead hall where you can bet on bareknuckle fights, or an arena or something like in Oblivion. Or maybe just a pleasure den where you can blow all your extra money on booze and women of loose virtue.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> I think taxes might be a bit too realistic. It still has to be fun, and too much realism can take the edge off the fantasy fun edge. For ways to spend excess money, I'd be more in favor of a mead hall where you can bet on bareknuckle fights, or an arena or something like in Oblivion. Or maybe just a pleasure den where you can blow all your extra money on booze and women of loose virtue.


I'd prefer this as well, but it's way beyond my abilities. What i've got in mind is relatively simple and easier to implement. No need for new textures, voice actors, etc. It sucks that Skyrim, being the kind of viking style place it is, bare knuckle fighting wasn't more commonplace, with gambling thrown in.

Having huge sums of money and being able to spend it on any item i wish, really doesn't help with any sense of fun either.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ENB is so overrated. It has good potential and there are good ones for those who prefer over-the-top fantasy graphics. Though I personally prefer RCRN, I'm pretty sure it does more for visuals, doesn't screw with AA (it has its own FXAA, but using this in tandem with in-game MSAA and FXAA yields perfect results, especially with *TRSGSSAA*), and looks much more impressive. Basically everyone should only be using most/all of these mods.


I could never get ENB to work on my machine. Skyrim would just crash after attempting to launch. So I just checked out this RCRN, and I gotta say its lookin' good.

But what is TRSGSSAA???


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I could never get ENB to work on my machine. Skyrim would just crash after attempting to launch. So I just checked out this RCRN, and I gotta say its lookin' good.
> 
> But what is TRSGSSAA???


TRSGSSAA stands for Transparency Sparse Grid Supersampling Anti-Aliasing... what a mouthful. It's a feature for NVIDIA users and can be enabled via NVIDIA inspector. I can't run it anymore, ever since I raised the amount of graphics mods I use (everything in that list), so I just stick to transparency multisampling. But TRSGSSAA improves AA on a variety of objects.

Still, Skyrim with RCRN and its FXAA, combined with the in-game MSAA, has virtually perfect AA. You'd need to zoom in on a screenshot to see imperfections, and the blur is a perfect amount. Not overly sharp, not really blurry. It's funny how Skyrim and Fallout 3/NV have some of the very best AA (the latter only using MSAA to my knowledge), since they're all multiplatform.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope that you are all enjoying Dragonborn!
> 
> I was browsing the Bethesda forums, and came across someone linking to this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw3g_N1jcZQ
> 
> I have many mods installed for Skyrim, 106 to be exact, but have only ever had about 3 crashes to desktop in the year that I have been playing it.
> I've also not had any issues so far with Dragonborn, although I obviously haven't had much time to play it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How necessary is it to 'Clean' the master files?
> 
> Thanks.


Can I get a bump on this?









Started having the odd crash every now and then during longer sessions, maybe once every two hours.
Would following this video help?


----------



## AbdullahG

I usually get crashes every two hours as well. Nothing with mod conflicts, but with maxed out VRAM with over 100+ texture mods.


----------



## Maian

When the game runs out of memory (I don't know the limit, or really if 'memory' is the right term), it either slows down to a crawl (3fps -- usually when VRAM is maxed) or it crashes-to-desktop. As moddable as this game is, Bethesda never tested it for hours on end with 100s of mods and 4K textures. So you get the occasional crash. If you absolutely can't deal with the crashes, the only solution is to run less mods.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> TRSGSSAA stands for Transparency Sparse Grid Supersampling Anti-Aliasing... what a mouthful. It's a feature for NVIDIA users and can be enabled via NVIDIA inspector. I can't run it anymore, ever since I raised the amount of graphics mods I use (everything in that list), so I just stick to transparency multisampling. But TRSGSSAA improves AA on a variety of objects.
> 
> Still, Skyrim with RCRN and its FXAA, combined with the in-game MSAA, has virtually perfect AA. You'd need to zoom in on a screenshot to see imperfections, and the blur is a perfect amount. Not overly sharp, not really blurry. It's funny how Skyrim and Fallout 3/NV have some of the very best AA (the latter only using MSAA to my knowledge), since they're all multiplatform.


I've been using RCRN for quite a long time, and i've always been satisfied with it.

I run the Skyrealism ENB though, and i find nighttimes are perhaps not as realistically dark as they should be.

Can anyone recommend an ENB that would work with RCRN, but also not be hugely taxing on a system?

The only reason i used SkyRealism's ENB is because it was the only ENB that didn't give me underwater effect bugs.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I usually get crashes every two hours as well. Nothing with mod conflicts, but with maxed out VRAM with over 100+ texture mods.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> When the game runs out of memory (I don't know the limit, or really if 'memory' is the right term), it either slows down to a crawl (3fps -- usually when VRAM is maxed) or it crashes-to-desktop. As moddable as this game is, Bethesda never tested it for hours on end with 100s of mods and 4K textures. So you get the occasional crash. If you absolutely can't deal with the crashes, the only solution is to run less mods.


Thank you for the replies!









So you think it's a matter of too many mods, not anything to do with conflicts or master files?

I don't think I'm running out of VRAM, I think it peaks at about 1800MB
Would adding more system RAM help?

Would posting a screenshot of all my mods help identify what could be causing them?
Or do I need to keep removing mods until it stops crashing?

Many thanks.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Thank you for the replies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think it's a matter of too many mods, not anything to do with conflicts or master files?
> 
> I don't think I'm running out of VRAM, I think it peaks at about 1800MB
> Would adding more system RAM help?
> 
> Would posting a screenshot of all my mods help identify what could be causing them?
> Or do I need to keep removing mods until it stops crashing?
> 
> Many thanks.


It's only a mod conflict if it consistently crashes when you go somewhere or do something. If it's random crashes, it's just the game freaking out and crashing. I personally don't really know of a reliable way to cut down on the random crashes, or of an artificial limit on mods you can use without it crashing.

I'm not sure that adding more system RAM would help, since I don't think the game can use much more than 4GB (used to only use up to 2GB, but then they changed the .exe to be able to use up to 4GB after the first or second patch).

Scripts can cause the game to randomly crash as well. If you're using mods that introduce more scripts into the game, that can lead to crashes. I have the mod, _Armed to the Teeth_ installed, and it introduces scripts in order to provide the effect it does (where you have multiple weapons shown on your body at once). I've noticed sometimes if I switch weapons too fast with my hotkeys (Say I have "1" equipped, then I hit "2" and then "3" before the script for my "2" weapon finishes) then it will crash.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Scripts can cause the game to randomly crash as well. If you're using mods that introduce more scripts into the game, that can lead to crashes. I have the mod, _Armed to the Teeth_ installed, and it introduces crashes in order to provide the effect it does (where you have multiple weapons shown on your body at once). I've noticed sometimes if I switch weapons too fast with my hotkeys (Say I have "1" equipped, then I hit "2" and then "3" before the script for my "2" weapon finishes) then it will crash.


One problem i've found is that the game (like previous bethesda titles) doesn't really dedicate enough processor time for scripts, and in a heavily modified game, this can be a problem and cause general sluggish behavior when the game uses scripts for various behavior.

Frostfall was a good example. Placing tents sometimes wouldn't work so well because the tent "Ghost" placement would take too long to update and not follow the cursor.

One fix the creator posted for this was:
Quote:


> In order to increase the amount of CPU time and memory given to the script system, you can try the following. This may increase performance.
> 
> [Papyrus]
> fUpdateBudgetMS=800.0
> fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=800.0
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=2000.0
> iMinMemoryPageSize=256
> iMaxMemoryPageSize=512
> iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=153600
> 
> Please try adding these settings to your Skyrim.ini file, as this seems to have helped more than one user with this problem.


Dunno if you've heard of this, but it does help.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> One problem i've found is that the game (like previous bethesda titles) doesn't really dedicate enough processor time for scripts, and in a heavily modified game, this can be a problem and cause general sluggish behavior when the game uses scripts for various behavior.
> 
> Frostfall was a good example. Placing tents sometimes wouldn't work so well because the tent "Ghost" placement would take too long to update and not follow the cursor.
> 
> One fix the creator posted for this was:
> Dunno if you've heard of this, but it does help.


That's definitely interesting. I had not heard of that, so thank you for posting it.


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh God, I just found out the Bosmer/Wood Elves are cannibals. I can't look at them the same way ever again.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Oh God, I just found out the Bosmer/Wood Elves are cannibals. I can't look at them the same way ever again.


Wha?...

Where did you find this out?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Wha?...
> 
> Where did you find this out?


It was apparently part of the Green Pact:

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Green_Pact

"Being Green" taken to the extreme. I don't blame the Nords and their hate for elves. I'm actually going to join the Stormcloaks now.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Wha?...
> 
> Where did you find this out?
> 
> 
> 
> It was apparently part of the Green Pact:
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Green_Pact
> 
> "Being Green" taken to the extreme. I don't blame the Nords and their hate for elves. I'm actually going to join the Stormcloaks now.
Click to expand...

Keep in mind that it is apart of their culture. When the wild hunt is called, no bosmer has the power to resist.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Keep in mind that it is apart of their culture. When the wild hunt is called, no bosmer has the power to resist.


Wild hunt? i assume this is related to Hircine in some way.

He's probably my favourite, followed by Sheogorath and Sanguine.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> *Wild Hunt* is a magical trait innate to all Bosmer. It is brought on by a collective ritual performed by many Bosmer, causing them to shapeshift into a horde of feral, supernatural beasts. These monsters stampede, changing their form constantly, slaying and devouring all in their path and eventually, when left with no surviving targets, turn upon themselves in a "cannibalistic orgy".[1]
> 
> This transformation is seen by the Bosmer as a return to the chaos of the Dawn Era, when they were unable to hold onto one shape for more than a moment. After they made the Green Pact with Y'ffre, he taught the Bosmer how to escape that chaos and retain their form, but also how to return to it - using the Wild Hunt.
> 
> There have been three documented cases of the Wild Hunt:
> 
> 
> 1E 369,[4] Cyrodiil[5] - A Wild Hunt was invoked in order to kill King Borgas who was a supporter of the Alessian Order and thus against Valenwood. As a result of his death via the Hunt, Skyrim was plunged in a civil war that lasted for more than 50 years.
> 
> Late Second Era, location unknown - The last Wild Hunt to be officially documented until the end of the Third Era.[5]
> 
> 3E 397, Vindisi[1] - A Wild Hunt was invoked in retaliation to a Khajiiti attack on the Bosmer hamlet of Vindisi by its inhabitants during a truce in the Five Year War. According to the Imperial Geographical Society this was the most recent sighting of the Wild Hunt to date.[5]


This shows you that the bosmer aint just dainty nature lovers.


----------



## Mudfrog

I'm using several graphics mods for the landscape / towns and they look pretty good. The people (including my character) isn't that great though. What is a good mod to replace the armors / characters with hi-def versions.

Especially the weapon skins when in FP view.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> This shows you that the bosmer aint just dainty nature lovers.


Reminds me of werewolves. It would be cool if Bosmers had that racial ability in Skyrim.


----------



## Solar71

I need some Skyrim help please.

I want to buy a house in the central city of Whiterun.
So I did. And now I want to furnish it. So I went to the little man the cloud district and asked him if I could decorate my place.
He said yes. So I purchased all the furnishings. But no matter how many times I purchase the Alchemy lab I never get it.
It removes 500 septems but I don't actually get it... Everything else is there. But not the Alchemy lab. I can go back and buy it over and over again
but I never actually get it...

Here is the thing. If I turn off the Dawnguard.esm file I can buy the alchemy lab and its there... Then I can exit the game and load the Doawnguard.esm file and go back into the game and everything is fine....

EXCEPT!!!!

One of the shouts I acquired is missing. And I cant get it back... Its the one called Drain vitality or something like that.
I got that shout slightly earlier in the game. About 6 levels ago... Now its gone...
Why is this frickin game so buggy? Does anyone know of a workaround for this stupid bug?

I really want an alchemy lab in Breezehome But I want my shout as well...

Thanks

PS : I remember now, why I always steered away from Bethesda games way back in the day.
They used to be sort of buggy and always felt sort of unfinished.

PSS : Never mind... I found a workaround on you tube. You have to go into the console to fix it...
Why is it that players have to come up with workarounds for Bethesda mistakes?
Why doesn't Bethesda do this?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> This shows you that the bosmer aint just dainty nature lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of werewolves. It would be cool if Bosmers had that racial ability in Skyrim.
Click to expand...

If one transformed, they all would. It would cause an apocalypse in Skyrim. It would still be cool though


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> But no matter how many times I purchase the Alchemy lab I never get it. It removes 500 septems but I don't actually get it.


I am having the same issue. The bug that's ticking me off right now is I can't get the Coral Claw via either method.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> But no matter how many times I purchase the Alchemy lab I never get it. It removes 500 septems but I don't actually get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am having the same issue. The bug that's ticking me off right now is I can't get the Coral Claw via either method.
Click to expand...

Its a bug with dawnguard. Fixed with the Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.

Hope this helps. 

Edit: If its a bug your experiencing bfrromcolo, you can just spawn it in with console codes. This is the only time that I ever advise to do this (otherwise its just cheating).


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Its a bug with dawnguard. Fixed with the Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If its a bug your experiencing bfrromcolo, you can just spawn it in with console codes. This is the only time that I ever advise to do this (otherwise its just cheating).


Well I think it's a bug, because I don't think I have been to the location before since it did not appear on my map until I came across it recently. But I suppose it's possible I got the claw from Brina and dropped or sold it somewhere along the line. If an item is somewhere in the game other than where it originated is there anyway to determine its current location with console commands?


----------



## bfromcolo

Is there any utility that generates a list of quests that have not been completed? I'm at level 51 and I have completed the main quests, I think. It would be nice to know what's left.

I am working through Dragonborn currently, but once that's done I am thinking I'd start over with a different character make up and play some of the choice differently.


----------



## TSXmike

ugggg... trying to get all these mods to play nice is giving me a migraine...


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TSXmike*
> 
> ugggg... trying to get all these mods to play nice is giving me a migraine...


If you're getting frustrated, just take a break and come back later. It took me over a week to set up the STEP modpack (over 250 mods).


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

1 time I did the companions mission where you go with Dustman's Carin with Farkas and have to fight about I'm sure 10-20 draugrs in a sealed room. I don't remember what level I was at, maybe 15 -25, but surely at least level 10.

And it took forever, after the 1st few low level ones were dead, it was just a big game of jump on the table and avoid a bunch of them while waiting for ages for magic to recharge, then fire some firebolts that hardly did a thing at a time. Farkas was near death most of the time, and the deathlord and other high level ones would pretty much kill me with 1 chop.

Is that mission always super hard early on? Its only like the 2-3rd companions mission.

Reminds me of the "investigate the cryptic message" left on the draugr in the 1st magic college quest. You have to find 2-3 other amulet pieces in 2-3 crypts with a load of very tough druagr. That is also very very hard if done half early.


----------



## Mudfrog

What is a good mod for indoor lighting? The one I'm currently using is horrible. You can see about 3 feet away from a lamp / candle, everything else is pitch black.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mudfrog*
> 
> What is a good mod for indoor lighting? The one I'm currently using is horrible. You can see about 3 feet away from a lamp / candle, everything else is pitch black.


Not sure if you're already using RCRN but try it with the legacy preset instead of classic or pure. Here are the examples from the RCRN homepage.

Legacy


Classic


Pure


----------



## Solar71

Hi guys.

I need some help please.
I just downloaded a mod called immersive potions from the nexus hub website...
ITS FRICKIN AWESOME... It makes potions work in a much more realistic way. All healing / stamina / magica potions are OVER TIME... (5 seconds to be exact.)
Also these potions do not stack... So you cant wait untill you are at 10% hp in a fight, then drink 5 potions and be at full... You have to drink one potion, (Lets say its for 75hp)
You get 15 hp per second for 5 seconds, Then you can take another one... One at a time. It feels much more realistic IMO. (also much more difficult)

Well this is all fine and good but Im looking for a mod that does this same exact thing with food.
I've looked on nexus but I cant find one. Some mods increase the power of food, some add recipes. some do this and that. But I want a mod that changes ALL food to an "Over time" effect.
There are already some like this. Like the one that gives 1hp and 1stam for 720 seconds. And there is one that gives 2stam per second for 720 seconds. Well there should be some food that give 3 or 4 or 5 points over 10 or 15 or even 20 seconds... Thats what I want.
Does anyone know of one mod like this?

Are any of you guys mod makes? If so would you ever consider making a mod like this please?

Thanks guys


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> It was apparently part of the Green Pact:
> 
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Green_Pact
> 
> "Being Green" taken to the extreme. I don't blame the Nords and their hate for elves. I'm actually going to join the Stormcloaks now.


If Ulfric wasnt such a KKK racist natzi I would be a stormcloak in a second. But he is, so im not... GO IMPERIALS Crush all those Ulfric boys!!!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> If Ulfric wasnt such a KKK racist natzi I would be a stormcloak in a second. But he is, so im not... GO IMPERIALS Crush all those Ulfric boys!!!


Nothing wrong with looking out for your own kind 1st. Long live white European peoples of all backgrounds, and same for other races, as they should.

I've yet to finish either imperials or stormcloak quest-line, so I don't know which one I like better


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I only joined the Imperials twice. The entire "You tried to lop off my head" bit really turned me off from then. I know some will say that it's just war, but that was my head and it was personal to me damn it!


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> 1 time I did the companions mission where you go with Dustman's Carin with Farkas and have to fight about I'm sure 10-20 draugrs in a sealed room. I don't remember what level I was at, maybe 15 -25, but surely at least level 10.
> 
> And it took forever, after the 1st few low level ones were dead, it was just a big game of jump on the table and avoid a bunch of them while waiting for ages for magic to recharge, then fire some firebolts that hardly did a thing at a time. Farkas was near death most of the time, and the deathlord and other high level ones would pretty much kill me with 1 chop.
> 
> Is that mission always super hard early on? Its only like the 2-3rd companions mission.
> 
> Reminds me of the "investigate the cryptic message" left on the draugr in the 1st magic college quest. You have to find 2-3 other amulet pieces in 2-3 crypts with a load of very tough druagr. That is also very very hard if done half early.


LOL I remember that quest!!! Thats a really fun fight.

One good thing to do is make sure you have the raise dead spell... After each wave, raise one drauger to fight with you.
So then you have 3 on your team instead of two. Also trying to do that fight with magic only is um... silly IMO...
Even a hard core mage should always have at least a shield + a nice dagger enchanted... You cant rely on ranged attacks only thats just silly...

Also yes, that mission is hard at level 10... I cant remember when I did it but maybe I was level 15-17 or so... I use magic + 1h sword w/shield...
Also it helps if you can call up a flame akronoc (spelling?)

That was a fun fight


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Nothing wrong with looking out for your own kind 1st. Long live white European peoples of all backgrounds, and same for other races, as they should.
> 
> I've yet to finish either imperials or stormcloak quest-line, so I don't know which one I like better


Yeah I understand your point but Ulfric takes it past just looking out for "his" people.
Maybe its because im not white in real life... Maybe if I was a white european I wouldnt mind Ulffrics racism.
But I grew up in the USA where there is a LOT of racism, and Ive had people show there racism towards me many times while growing up.
So I guess it IRKS me.

But whatever. Im gonna be glad to kill Ulfric eventually. Im gonna SHOUT him apart... lol


----------



## Solar71

Since we're on the subject of picking sides...

Who did you choose once you were thrown in the mines in Markarth?

Did you fight and kill the old man (king in rags) then escape on your own?
Or did you help the Forsworn and escape with them into the hills?

Ive done both. But I think from now on I will choose to always Kill the old man... Screw those Forsworn and there OLD WAYS...
Damn Pagans... lol


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Right now I'm under the sign that raises all dead 1/day, I don't know the limit of how many it would raise but thats been very useful

Remembering that I shouldn't worry about Dustman's Carin so much at level 25. I used it to raise 6 Falmer and they did almost all the killing of a giant Centurion at about level 20

I tried to kill the oldman a few times just to see, but his clan always killed me, so I've always worked with them


----------



## AbdullahG

I only finished that quest once. I went with the King in Rags. I plan on doing the opposite on my current save.


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Right now I'm under the sign that raises all dead 1/day, I don't know the limit of how many it would raise but thats been very useful
> 
> Remembering that I shouldn't worry about Dustman's Carin so much at level 25. I used it to raise 6 Falmer and they did almost all the killing of a giant Centurion at about level 20
> 
> I tried to kill the oldman a few times just to see, but his clan always killed me, so I've always worked with them


You know when he asks you to kill that guy? The one that helps you get the shiv?
When he tells you to go kill him, I just attack the king in rags while he is sitting there...
He gets up quick and starts to kick your butt. So you have to hit him hard and stay in that room with him...
That way none of his friends will hear the fighting and come help him... So its basicly a one on one...
He is hard to beat but its possible to do...

I just don't like killing that guy for him. It seems like a betrayal, and I don't like that... So I basicly kill him instead.
Don't get me wrong, I don't like the silver bloods either, but you have to pick a side.


----------



## AbdullahG

Using sneak is also useful in killing the king in rags.


----------



## Solar71

Ooh I never thought about sneak attacking. I get a bonus for that right?
Problem is, I don't invest in that tree. So my sneaking is never really high enough to get into Mellee range. Lol

I usually hit him with my strongest shout. Like either ice form or fire breath. Then I switch to dual wielding pick axes.
It's funny looking but it works great. Lol


----------



## Tagkaman

I never choose ulfric (notice how his name isn't capitalised?) because he's got a friggin Dunmer ghetto in his town! I mean come on! The Dunmer just keep getting driven from place to place. First it was out of Morrowind by the Argonians (although I don't blame the Argonians for this) and now their stuck in a ghetto in the poorest city in Skyim. *THAT* is racism.

Unfortunately, I'm a bit of a hypocrite, so I love killing Altmer. I know, its racist, but every character I have played has been looked down upon by the upper class I-am-better-than-you-and-there's-nothing-you-can-do-about-it High Elves.

Probably the only reason that I go with the imperials (because the two reasons above cancel each other out) is because I've seen the Imperial City in its glory days before the Oblivion Crisis, and the Imperials are not destroyers. They will never do anything bad to Skyrim. Its the damned Altmer that everyone should be warring against!









Also, I have tried to do heavy and mage characters before, but I just keep gravitating back to the sneak skill tree. It's just instinct for me to sneak up behind someone and (attempt to) shove a knife in their neck.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## -SE7EN-

I have recently started a new walkthrough trying to be a dual-wield/archer assassin.. and am too lazy to look through over 9000 posts. Is there any fix for the dual wielding improved favorite weapon bug?
basically: 2 iron daggers. hotkey to 2. double click 2 and dual wield daggers. 2 iron (fine) daggers. hotkey to 2. double click 2 and all it does is equip then unequip one dagger (fine); same with 2 weapons with the exact same enchantment on it. I know I could just favorite them both and then equip through the favorites menu, but I would really like to dual wield through hotkeys if possible at all. thanks for the help.

add: also, is there a fix for the flashing water? from what I have seen, it happens if your fps is high, would like to run @120 (my monitors default) and fix the water issue too if possible.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Isn't the game capped at 60fps due to how the games physics works? Sure I read that somewhere, making it run any faster causes weird effects and stuff to fly everywhere


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Isn't the game capped at 60fps due to how the games physics works? Sure I read that somewhere, making it run any faster causes weird effects and stuff to fly everywhere


it isn't capped, by default it runs for me @120. but yes, the physics are terrible at that. I have chickens and wolves falling from the sky, and 'poltergeists' following behind me, knocking everything over around me. I thought it was just a buggy game, until I started searching for a fix to the water flashes, and found out it was because of frames lol.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> it isn't capped, by default it runs for me @120. but yes, the physics are terrible at that. I have chickens and wolves falling from the sky, and 'poltergeists' following behind me, knocking everything over around me. I thought it was just a buggy game, until I started searching for a fix to the water flashes, and found out it was because of frames lol.


Well the physics do that with the game defaulting to 60 refresh as well, I remember early on walking into a shovel and killing myself when it bounced off a wall and hit me. From what I have read turning the vsync off does make the physics worse. Google "Skyrim vsync" and you'll find lots of info on how to disable it if you want to try it, you have to edit one of the games .ini files as I recall. Is your game fully patched? I seem to recall more random flying crap issues in the past and not so much now.

When I get water flashing restarting the game usually "fixes" it, at least for a while. Seems to mostly happen on large bodies of water and in low light for me. I've had this issue with 2 different video cards and numerous drivers versions.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well the physics do that with the game defaulting to 60 refresh as well, I remember early on walking into a shovel and killing myself when it bounced off a wall and hit me. From what I have read turning the vsync off does make the physics worse. Google "Skyrim vsync" and you'll find lots of info on how to disable it if you want to try it, you have to edit one of the games .ini files as I recall. Is your game fully patched? I seem to recall more random flying crap issues in the past and not so much now.
> 
> When I get water flashing restarting the game usually "fixes" it, at least for a while. Seems to mostly happen on large bodies of water and in low light for me. I've had this issue with 2 different video cards and numerous drivers versions.


I have turned on AdaptiveVsync, half-refresh in my nvidia control panel, which seems to have fixed the problem. I have a 120hz monitor, so skyrim was running at 120 and almost all the water all the time would flash as soon as I would start the game. I am fully patched to current version, was hoping to be able to run at 120, but if there is no real fix, 60 will be fine.


----------



## Maian

Yea it's something to do with the game engine. Physics go crazy if you pass 60 fps. Also going above 60 fps will cause the 'water flashes' if you are in a cell with water (which is most of the outdoors, and some dungeon/caves).

Also, from what I can tell, there is no fix for the bug about hot-keying improved weapons of the same name.


----------



## Mopar63

Mod selection help... Okay I would love to make this game look like it does in the thread about Awesome Screenshots but I do NOT want to mess with loading up 100 mods and then having my game play slow to a crawl.

What is the most efficient mod list for a great looking game with minimal mods installed?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Mod selection help... Okay I would love to make this game look like it does in the thread about Awesome Screenshots but I do NOT want to mess with loading up 100 mods and then having my game play slow to a crawl.
> 
> What is the most efficient mod list for a great looking game with minimal mods installed?


Some basics that have a great impact:

*Lighting Mods*
Climates of Tamriel

*Textures*
Skyrim HD
Alt. Rock and Mountains
Alt. Snow

*Characters*
XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement

*Environment*
Skyrim Flora Overhaul

*Armor and Weapons*
aMidianBorn Book of Silence

These are great mods to start with.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm getting my own hard copy of skyrim+key today (already a day late) and will join skyrim nexus for mods. Is there really 4k textures? I want to make the graphics look amazing.


----------



## -SE7EN-

this is what I use. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801 I don't use all of them, as my 560ti doesn't have a lot of VRAM, but it seems to be a pretty good pack. Then I use the Unofficial Patches + Unofficial High Resolution pack after the official ones. Then some various mods like: bat travel, bloodmoon rising, better vampires, skyui (a great one), race menu, arrows and bolts tweak, another sorting mod, beast tints, categorized favorites menu, glowing ores and XCE warpaint + dirt.

I didnt want to change the gameplay too much, but I really felt vampires and werewolves were underwhelming, so I got a few mods and lightly boosted them. The same with the bow and arrows. The ABT is customizable, so I didn't have to add increased damage or value, just made them fly a bit faster and more straight.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Never arrived again today, I'll start to worry if it's not here Wednesday

I saw 1 of the modded user-interfaces, it looks extremely useful and more convenient.

About how much SSD space will I need for the main install FROM THE DVD plus the HD pack and some other misc. mods ?


----------



## Solar71

I want a mod that has "HOT KEYS" for weapons and spells.
Why cant I just hit a button to put away me bow and pull out a sword?

With all the moding that goes on shouldnt there be mod to do this simple task?
Like in Fallout 3?

Why do I have to open up a menu to switch weapons?

Is there a mod Im not aware of?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> I want a mod that has "HOT KEYS" for weapons and spells.
> Why cant I just hit a button to put away me bow and pull out a sword?
> 
> With all the moding that goes on shouldnt there be mod to do this simple task?
> Like in Fallout 3?
> 
> Why do I have to open up a menu to switch weapons?
> 
> Is there a mod Im not aware of?


Categorized Favorites Menu is a great mod for weapon categorization and hotkeys. Just move your mouse over the desired weapon in your favorites menu and click on a number to set a hotkey for it.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> I want a mod that has "HOT KEYS" for weapons and spells.
> Why cant I just hit a button to put away me bow and pull out a sword?
> 
> With all the moding that goes on shouldnt there be mod to do this simple task?
> Like in Fallout 3?
> 
> Why do I have to open up a menu to switch weapons?
> 
> Is there a mod Im not aware of?


Press Q, go over the item you'd like to use a hotkey for, press a number.


----------



## s1rrah

So I'm playing that DLC with the whole Vampire thing going on ...

I kind of hate it; I first tried playing the Vamp character but found using him as a character unwieldy and just a little silly.

Also, that woman follows you around and repeats the same crap over and over and over every time she gets within five feet from you.

The whole thing seems geared at adolescent males or something...who desperately want a girl friend.

Maybe that sells games to adolescent males but I find it a bit stupid.

But what *really* bugs me is this:

I then *specifically* chose to play the non-vamp role, choosing to deny Harkan his gift at the beginning and all ...

But then later I still developed the VAmp traits and had to go get "cured" by that dude in that one city.

Then, later after my human friends accepted me back, the vamp traits CAME BACK ... and now, I have to go get cured again.

Jeez.

Does this continue cause if so, I'm just going to not play the dumb thing.

I hope the new DLC has a bit more content.

(so far, the best thing about Skyrim to me is the endless .ENBs and mods I can try; true story ... it's a fantastic video card test bed)


----------



## AbdullahG

When the disease is at its starting stage (before three days pass upon contraction I believe), praying at a shrine will get it of it. It's a nuisance, but I guess that is what the developers where going for.


----------



## hakz

^ that's correct. here's an in-depth info on vampirism: www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Vampirism


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm loving all the mods so far, the night sky looks way better, more plants, etc, no more old ladies

I have the HD pack from steam, do I "need" the HD 2k pack mod? Is it better again?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> So I'm playing that DLC with the whole Vampire thing going on ...
> 
> I kind of hate it; I first tried playing the Vamp character but found using him as a character unwieldy and just a little silly.
> 
> Also, that woman follows you around and repeats the same crap over and over and over every time she gets within five feet from you.
> 
> The whole thing seems geared at adolescent males or something...who desperately want a girl friend.
> 
> Maybe that sells games to adolescent males but I find it a bit stupid.
> 
> But what *really* bugs me is this:
> 
> I then *specifically* chose to play the non-vamp role, choosing to deny Harkan his gift at the beginning and all ...
> 
> But then later I still developed the VAmp traits and had to go get "cured" by that dude in that one city.
> 
> Then, later after my human friends accepted me back, the vamp traits CAME BACK ... and now, I have to go get cured again.
> 
> Jeez.
> 
> Does this continue cause if so, I'm just going to not play the dumb thing.
> 
> I hope the new DLC has a bit more content.
> 
> (so far, the best thing about Skyrim to me is the endless .ENBs and mods I can try; true story ... it's a fantastic video card test bed)


you can always use one of the mods for vampires/werewolves, making them more feasible to play as, like better vampires and blood moon rising which add some new abilities, or even search for ones that give just small armor/damage boosts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm loving all the mods so far, the night sky looks way better, more plants, etc, no more old ladies
> 
> I have the HD pack from steam, do I "need" the HD 2k pack mod? Is it better again?


I would recommend the unofficial HD patch loaded right after the official one (as well as the unofficial patch fixes after the main game) followed by the hd2k textures and other mods. there is a big difference, and there are even more texture packs that give it even better visuals. The official texture pack didn't hd all the textures, the unofficial one works to fix those. the hd2k and others work to make those high res textures look even more nice. I have unfortunately had to cut a lot of packs out of my mods list due to not having enough vram. I can run around with 60, and in most cases 120+ if I didn't cap it) but only if I am walking straight. Even fighting is smooth. But if I quick turn a different direction, it stutters. ugh. so sad when I test out a new mod and really like it, but have to take it right back out because it doesn't pass the run and turn test.


----------



## Sairer

You know after seeing the thread on the main site in the live threads or what ever.. After not playing it for a while I am now tempted to go play it even though I have revision to do and homework that needs to be done.... Lol why!


----------



## iMica

Cant play skyrim until I get another 7970 lalala

32-50 fps @ 1440p and modded to hell lol.


----------



## Sairer

Whyis it that you have to wait for another 7970


----------



## iMica

cant play ugly skyrim.


----------



## Sairer

Hahaha fair enough,

But can't a single 7970 handle Skyrim? I would have thought so?

Have you purchased another one yet?


----------



## AbdullahG

He's playing at 2560x1440 though. A single HD 7970 might handle a heavily-modded Skyrim fairly well @ 1080p, but it might struggle at anything above that.


----------



## smex

is there any chance that any of u guys managed to get enb with sli working?! as soon i use a d3d.dll i get single card performance


----------



## Sasasd

Anyone has/had problem with random crashing? I have now crashed two times after like 1-1,5hour playtime. Screen locks up but I can close game with task manager. My CPU/GPU OCs should be 100% stable. I have enb and couple texture packs installed. Using 13.2 b5 drivers. Game runs totally fine but just locks up randomly.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> Anyone has/had problem with random crashing? I have now crashed two times after like 1-1,5hour playtime. Screen locks up but I can close game with task manager. My CPU/GPU OCs should be 100% stable. I have enb and couple texture packs installed. Using 13.2 b5 drivers. Game runs totally fine but just locks up randomly.


In my Sig is a link to "How to put your Rig in your Sig, if you was wanting to know how








Because it really would help us if we knew what hardware you have


----------



## Sasasd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> In my Sig is a link to "How to put your Rig in your Sig, if you was wanting to know how
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it really would help us if we knew what hardware you have


Done. First crash I had driver crashed and recovered message, today second crash didnt have any message but it is still probably AMD driver issue I think.


----------



## Sairer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> He's playing at 2560x1440 though. A single HD 7970 might handle a heavily-modded Skyrim fairly well @ 1080p, but it might struggle at anything above that.


Oh right.. Ok cool thanks








Well in your opinion, 670, or 7970?


----------



## iMica

Lmao...skyrim on low with ENB + shading + mods im getting 45 fps in a forest....

Skyrim on Ultra with same settings 41 fps in that exact forest....

Skyrim on ultra no mods solid 60 lols

Edit: Lowered to 1080p

Everything at 60......


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Categorized Favorites Menu is a great mod for weapon categorization and hotkeys. Just move your mouse over the desired weapon in your favorites menu and click on a number to set a hotkey for it.


omg you're a frickin genius...
I will check that mod out right now...!!!!!


----------



## MasterHades

Hi guys see this new good mod in Nexus!





Download mod in Nexus here


----------



## iMica

Anyone know a good looking ENB with minimal fps slaughter lol?

Using sharpshooters atm and my fps goes from solid 60 with off to 45 on qq


----------



## Mopar63

Is there a way to allow vsync to be off and not have it break the sound???


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Is there a way to allow vsync to be off and not have it break the sound???


I wish. even if there was a sound fix, the water and the physics are still going to be terrible.


----------



## iMica

So yea.... Whats the difference between 2560 x 1440 and 1920 x 1080?

Took screenshots of 1440p and 1080p look EXACTLY the same....


----------



## smex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> is there any chance that any of u guys managed to get enb with sli working?! as soon i use a d3d.dll i get single card performance


bump.. any chance? ive tried many dll´s and enb´s and did not to manage a good sli-scaling when using a d3d.dll.
as soon as i play without enb i got a half of the scaling.. if anyone got an enb that doesnt ruin the sli scaling plss upload it dude


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> bump.. any chance? ive tried many dll´s and enb´s and did not to manage a good sli-scaling when using a d3d.dll.
> as soon as i play without enb i got a half of the scaling.. if anyone got an enb that doesnt ruin the sli scaling plss upload it dude


I've stopped messing with enb and just use an FXAA injector. Looks about the same and I don't have to lose half my performance.

Got a question though, using SKSE 1.6.9 and SkyUI 3.1 seems to have broken MSI Afterburners ability to hook the game and get the OSD on there. I thought that was it but it turns out my Wireless headset can't control its in-game volume either (it turns windows volume up and down behind the game) if I launch with the newest SKSE. Anyone else having issues with it?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I've stopped messing with enb and just use an FXAA injector. Looks about the same and I don't have to lose half my performance.
> 
> Got a question though, using SKSE 1.6.9 and SkyUI 3.1 seems to have broken MSI Afterburners ability to hook the game and get the OSD on there. I thought that was it but it turns out my Wireless headset can't control its in-game volume either (it turns windows volume up and down behind the game) if I launch with the newest SKSE. Anyone else having issues with it?


I cant say for OSD, but it does send it to my G13 screen. as far as the volume, even with unmodded, non-SKSE skyrim, I can't control skyrim or windows volume from my K90 keyboard media buttons (it is the only program I have seen with this issue) I don't know if that will help you, or if it is even related to your issue at all, but it is all I have on those subjects, sorry.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I cant say for OSD, but it does send it to my G13 screen. as far as the volume, even with unmodded, non-SKSE skyrim, I can't control skyrim or windows volume from my K90 keyboard media buttons (it is the only program I have seen with this issue) I don't know if that will help you, or if it is even related to your issue at all, but it is all I have on those subjects, sorry.


Yeah, I'm not sure either. All I know is it worked before I updated SKSE and installed SkyUI. Not a big hindrance just slightly annoying. In other news I broke Skyrim for the 4th time this weekend and had to re-download it. I should just make a backup of my folder while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure either. All I know is it worked before I updated SKSE and installed SkyUI. Not a big hindrance just slightly annoying. In other news I broke Skyrim for the 4th time this weekend and had to re-download it. I should just make a backup of my folder while I'm thinking about it.


how do you 'break' it lol?do you not use the NMM or other program?


----------



## -SE7EN-

whoops double post


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how do you 'break' it lol?do you not use the NMM or other program?


Its pretty easy to do when you have over 200 mods installed. BOSS can't keep up with it, and it seems like the problem right now is deadly dragons. The came would CTD a few seconds after a dragon appeared. This seems to also be stemming from upgrading SKSE, as it worked fine with 1.6.6.


----------



## iMica

Took me a week to find what broke my game lulz...

Hit the cap of plugins to q-q


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *smex*
> 
> bump.. any chance? ive tried many dll´s and enb´s and did not to manage a good sli-scaling when using a d3d.dll.
> as soon as i play without enb i got a half of the scaling.. if anyone got an enb that doesnt ruin the sli scaling plss upload it dude
> 
> 
> 
> I've stopped messing with enb and just use an FXAA injector. Looks about the same and I don't have to lose half my performance.
> 
> Got a question though, using SKSE 1.6.9 and SkyUI 3.1 seems to have broken MSI Afterburners ability to hook the game and get the OSD on there. I thought that was it but it turns out my Wireless headset can't control its in-game volume either (it turns windows volume up and down behind the game) if I launch with the newest SKSE. Anyone else having issues with it?
Click to expand...

Same here. Only skse 1.6.3 works with my keyboard windows volume to turn up and down, latest SKSE's don't work for me on that note. I play with a 360 controller (I know don't hate) and my pc set up is a HTPC type in my living room.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how do you 'break' it lol?do you not use the NMM or other program?
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty easy to do when you have over 200 mods installed. BOSS can't keep up with it, and it seems like the problem right now is deadly dragons. The came would CTD a few seconds after a dragon appeared. This seems to also be stemming from upgrading SKSE, as it worked fine with 1.6.6.
Click to expand...

I feel ya bro, I am on my fifth character because I broke skyrim with mods... I install my mods manually and no NMM because once I install a mod especially with scripts... I don't want to ruin my game by updating mods. I learned that the hard way with the unofficail skyrim patches. I never CTD really just a slow stuttering game because scripts were trying to load stuff I updated and from previous mods it must of been taking them out. I have 92 plugins and going strong. No stutters and I can turn my view 360 with no hiccups!!! It's smooth. 30hrs in and starting dawnguard for the first time. I will hit up dragonborn hopefully in two weeks LOL. Almost maxing my 1.5VRAM constantly with 1K textures and all official HD Packs installed. TPC mod really does the trick to optimize your game


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Anyone know a good looking ENB with minimal fps slaughter lol?
> 
> Using sharpshooters atm and my fps goes from solid 60 with off to 45 on qq


Depends on what you see as good looking. There are so many ENB's with many different styles that what one may like may be a totally different experience for another.

Also you'll find some ENB's are really heavy on performance with high quality Depth of Field and SSAO effects. You should use an ENB with optimized veraions of those effects if you want more performance as the rest rarely matters.

With latest binaries you can run shadows at high instead of ultra, with the Detailed Shadows setting active, giving even more performance.

Regardless of whose profile you use, it will nearly always need tailoring to your system in some way so it would be best to take a look into general ENB editing so you have an idea of how to tailor some of the basic settings to better suit your setup.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> So yea.... Whats the difference between 2560 x 1440 and 1920 x 1080?
> 
> Took screenshots of 1440p and 1080p look EXACTLY the same....


What kind of monitor were you using?

Speaking for myself, I can tell a pretty big difference between 1080p and 1440p on my 1440p monitor. 1080p on a 1440p native monitor is almost the same as playing 720p on a 1080p monitor. You're stretching out the picture over several pixels which will cause blurriness and/or jaggies without a decent amount of AA applied. With that said, I don't see that HUGE of a difference between a 1080p and 1440p monitor when gaming but it could be going from a 22" to a 27" monitor that makes the difference in picture quality less dramatic. So going from 1080p to 1440p is similar to applying 4x or 8x MSAA to 1080p resolution.

I dunno, that's what I feel. Your 1440p and 1080p shots are going to "feel" the same. But I guarantee you that they are not the exact same unless you were using SSAA on the 1080p setup. 1440p naturally is going to look better because more pixels = smoother diagonals which means less jaggies. The same reason why people downsample 2160p to 1080p.

Edit: I guess I should also point out that downsampling 2160p to 1080p can sometimes look better than 2x SSAA, due to the nature of some Sparse-grid algorithms not applying anti-aliasing to every rendered object and texture in the game due to either engine and/or API limitations.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> Same here. Only skse 1.6.3 works with my keyboard windows volume to turn up and down, latest SKSE's don't work for me on that note. I play with a 360 controller (I know don't hate) and my pc set up is a HTPC type in my living room.
> 
> I feel ya bro, I am on my fifth character because I broke skyrim with mods... I install my mods manually and no NMM because once I install a mod especially with scripts... I don't want to ruin my game by updating mods. I learned that the hard way with the unofficail skyrim patches. I never CTD really just a slow stuttering game because scripts were trying to load stuff I updated and from previous mods it must of been taking them out. I have 92 plugins and going strong. No stutters and I can turn my view 360 with no hiccups!!! It's smooth. 30hrs in and starting dawnguard for the first time. I will hit up dragonborn hopefully in two weeks LOL. Almost maxing my 1.5VRAM constantly with 1K textures and all official HD Packs installed. TPC mod really does the trick to optimize your game


Yeah, currently battling broken scrips because of deadly dragons. I've re-copied my Data folder probably 10 times this weekend. I think its SKSE causing it to malfunction but I can't be bothered to remove all of it and put the old one back.


----------



## Solar71

I finally purchased my property in the game.
I went with the Dawnstar property because its so central on the map of Skyrim.
Im having a really good time going back and forth to lumber mills and Whiterun getting materials.

So Far I only have the small house But its really cool.
Too bad you cant have a home in every City / District. And too bad you cant buy a home in Dawnstar and the property as well...
That would be really cool too...

But anyway, this house building it a great alternative to always questing.


----------



## s1rrah

Dango. I finally found the 5th wayshrine in Touching the Sky ... well that was unnecessarily difficult. LOL. Took like three days of looking. Odd that they made that last one not have a quest indicator until you are right on top of it.


----------



## EddWar

Skyrim patch 1.9

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/skyrim-patch-1-9-beta-available-on-steam-features-memory-and-stability-improvements/

One of the fixes:
Placing an unread Oghma Infinium on a bookshelf in the player's house no longer allows the book to be reused again

So good bye to the Sploit







, and I hope it comes with a fix for the invisible walls in the Nordic Ruins.


----------



## iMica

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> What kind of monitor were you using?
> 
> Speaking for myself, I can tell a pretty big difference between 1080p and 1440p on my 1440p monitor. 1080p on a 1440p native monitor is almost the same as playing 720p on a 1080p monitor. You're stretching out the picture over several pixels which will cause blurriness and/or jaggies without a decent amount of AA applied. With that said, I don't see that HUGE of a difference between a 1080p and 1440p monitor when gaming but it could be going from a 22" to a 27" monitor that makes the difference in picture quality less dramatic. So going from 1080p to 1440p is similar to applying 4x or 8x MSAA to 1080p resolution.
> 
> I dunno, that's what I feel. Your 1440p and 1080p shots are going to "feel" the same. But I guarantee you that they are not the exact same unless you were using SSAA on the 1080p setup. 1440p naturally is going to look better because more pixels = smoother diagonals which means less jaggies. The same reason why people downsample 2160p to 1080p.
> 
> Edit: I guess I should also point out that downsampling 2160p to 1080p can sometimes look better than 2x SSAA, due to the nature of some Sparse-grid algorithms not applying anti-aliasing to every rendered object and texture in the game due to either engine and/or API limitations.






Using a crossover. After Walking around I can now see the difference between 1440p and 1080p lol. I always thought 1440p woiuld "show" more of a screen.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Skyrim patch 1.9
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/news/skyrim-patch-1-9-beta-available-on-steam-features-memory-and-stability-improvements/
> 
> One of the fixes:
> Placing an unread Oghma Infinium on a bookshelf in the player's house no longer allows the book to be reused again
> 
> So good bye to the Sploit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and I hope it comes with a fix for the invisible walls in the Nordic Ruins.


Do updates affect mods in any way? I hope I don't have to reinstall all the mods I have.


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow that's a lot of fixes, but I don't see one for installing the alchemy lab in Breezehome that I must have paid for 3 times. I've never done a beta release with Bethesda, if it really screws things up can it be reversed?


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Do updates affect mods in any way? I hope I don't have to reinstall all the mods I have.


I hope no too, if it made a conflict maybe it will be with the unoficial patches.


----------



## -SE7EN-

can someone help me out with some console stuff? It is for the Noiral Race mod. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24397#content So when I get a new graphics card, I am wanting to do a new modded character to run along with SkyRe. I have chosen this one, but the issue is that if you become a vampire, you will lose a lot of the Noiral spells. The mod maker said you can add them back if you know how to use the console. I do not. I get the very basics sometimes, like to finish bugged quests, but how would I add back a non-vanilla spell? I tried once to add fortify illusion to a necklace, and ended up with a bottle of Regain Stamina VI


----------



## -SE7EN-

ugh double post. this mouse is aggravating soemtimes


----------



## bfromcolo

Well I loaded the patch and SKSE doesn't like the Skyrim version number now, so I guess mods that require SKSE won't work.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Well I loaded the patch and SKSE doesn't like the Skyrim version number now, so I guess mods that require SKSE won't work.


Not until a new version is up, no.


----------



## bfromcolo

So if I opt out now will steam uninstall the beta? Not sure I can survive without SkyUI...

Edit - yes if you opt out of the beta it reverts back to the latest official release, just need to have a saved game from before you loaded the patch depending on what you did with the patch installed.


----------



## AbdullahG

So I've been looking at starting over on my mods and was wondering if Texture Pack Combiner is worth trying. Anyone have any experience using it? Was it worth the time?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> So I've been looking at starting over on my mods and was wondering if Texture Pack Combiner is worth trying. Anyone have any experience using it? Was it worth the time?


I use it, but only a few of the optional mods due to VRAM. If you use rar instead of 7zip it is MUCH faster in generating the files. The time to get and download all the files is aggravating, but one time only. The patch itself took me less than 10 minutes, it seemed to take the same amount of time whether I used a lot or only a few different mods, since it searches for them all. It is great, and looks very nice as a finished product, and since it does it all automatically, no worry of overwriting the wrong files.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> 
> Using a crossover. After Walking around I can now see the difference between 1440p and 1080p lol. I always thought 1440p woiuld "show" more of a screen.


If you want "more" of the screen specifically, you can set FOV to a higher value. Default is 75. For 1440p monitors, it is recommended to set FOV to 85 or 90. This is the recommended setting for 16:9 monitors.

Code:



Code:


fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
fDefaultWorldFOV=85

Add these two lines above to the Display section of your Skyrim.ini file.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> If you want "more" of the screen specifically, you can set FOV to a higher value. Default is 75. For 1440p monitors, it is recommended to set FOV to 85 or 90. The higher resolution and/or bigger screen you go, the higher FOV you can use without a fish-lens effect on your monitor. More FOV = More screen.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fDefault1stPersonFOV=85
> fDefaultWorldFOV=85
> 
> Add these two lines above to the Display section of your Skyrim.ini file.


Or just hit ~ in game and type fov 85, saves some text editing.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> How do you figure that?


I feel like I'm back in high school, "with a calculator" is the first thing that popped into my head.

I use up to 100 fov with no issues at 1600p, I guess with less pixels it would cause more distortion as this game is fov+. I do get some clipping errors with armor in 1st person view though.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> For the record:
> 
> The round window in the upper left is equally distorted in both, and would be the same at 2560x1600 or any other 16:10 resolution.
> 
> Same applies to 1920x1080 vs 2560x1440 etc. Resolution makes no difference to edge distortion, assuming all monitors in question have the same aspect ratio.


Thanks, I stand corrected.









FOV is the same on monitors with the same aspect ratio. I guess this is where I always got confused. FOV Wiki

I pretty much regurgitated what I've seen on the Bethsoft forums and on here in the past that getting a bigger monitor (which most of the time means increase of resolution) equals getting a bigger FOV, I can see how that can be misleading. I'm sure that was very much the case 3-4 years ago when everyone was making the switch from 4:3 to 16:9.

I edited my post accordingly.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I use it, but only a few of the optional mods due to VRAM. If you use rar instead of 7zip it is MUCH faster in generating the files. The time to get and download all the files is aggravating, but one time only. The patch itself took me less than 10 minutes, it seemed to take the same amount of time whether I used a lot or only a few different mods, since it searches for them all. It is great, and looks very nice as a finished product, and since it does it all automatically, no worry of overwriting the wrong files.


I have a large number of the mods currently supported by TPC, and I just installed a fresh game. I might give it a try.


----------



## Solar71

Hey guys, quick question.

How do I know all my mods (I have about 10 in total) are loading in the correct order?

Right now im just using general logic like. skyrim patch is 1. then dawn guard 2, then dawnguard patch 3, then hearthfire 4, then hearthfire patch 5
But how about all my other "SMALLER" mods like textures and potions and food mods... where do they go in relation?

Is there a rule to which mods should load at the very top of the order, or bottom?

Thanks


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> How do I know all my mods (I have about 10 in total) are loading in the correct order?
> 
> Right now im just using general logic like. skyrim patch is 1. then dawn guard 2, then dawnguard patch 3, then hearthfire 4, then hearthfire patch 5
> But how about all my other "SMALLER" mods like textures and potions and food mods... where do they go in relation?
> 
> Is there a rule to which mods should load at the very top of the order, or bottom?
> 
> Thanks


Although BOSS is not the end all be all Load Order organizer, it does a pretty good job at it. All you have to do is install it and run it whenever you add new plugins to your load order, it compares it to a master compatibility list and makes sure your mods are loading in the correct order. At least in theory, that's what it should do. Newer and less well-known plugins may not be known by BOSS, but the report page generated after you run the tool will let you know of any unrecognized plugins.

*BOSS Install Page*


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> How do I know all my mods (I have about 10 in total) are loading in the correct order?
> 
> Right now im just using general logic like. skyrim patch is 1. then dawn guard 2, then dawnguard patch 3, then hearthfire 4, then hearthfire patch 5
> But how about all my other "SMALLER" mods like textures and potions and food mods... where do they go in relation?
> 
> Is there a rule to which mods should load at the very top of the order, or bottom?
> 
> Thanks


run the official patches, then unofficial after them. then the official hd followed by unofficial if you use them. past that is going to be what order you need them to be in. like if you use a multiple-item hq texture pack, but you want to see hq grass from a different one, you need to load the different one after the pack. I would definitely recommend some sort of mod loader, so they don't actually overwrite any files. then if you do happen to load wrong orders, you can just go back and reactivate them in the proper order.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> How do I know all my mods (I have about 10 in total) are loading in the correct order?
> 
> Right now im just using general logic like. skyrim patch is 1. then dawn guard 2, then dawnguard patch 3, then hearthfire 4, then hearthfire patch 5
> But how about all my other "SMALLER" mods like textures and potions and food mods... where do they go in relation?
> 
> Is there a rule to which mods should load at the very top of the order, or bottom?
> 
> Thanks


run the official patches, then unofficial after them. then the official hd followed by unofficial if you use them. past that is going to be what order you need them to be in. like if you use a multiple-item hq texture pack, but you want to see hq grass from a different one, you need to load the different one after the pack. I would definitely recommend some sort of mod loader, so they don't actually overwrite any files. then if you do happen to load wrong orders, you can just go back and reactivate them in the proper order.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> can someone help me out with some console stuff? It is for the Noiral Race mod. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24397#content So when I get a new graphics card, I am wanting to do a new modded character to run along with SkyRe. I have chosen this one, but the issue is that if you become a vampire, you will lose a lot of the Noiral spells. The mod maker said you can add them back if you know how to use the console. I do not. I get the very basics sometimes, like to finish bugged quests, but how would I add back a non-vanilla spell? I tried once to add fortify illusion to a necklace, and ended up with a bottle of Regain Stamina VI


anyone?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> anyone?


Which spells exactly? Part of the problem with adding things through console is the identifier prefix can change based on what patches/mods/DLC you have. Ex: Steel Ingot might be 0005ACE3 in vanilla but might be 0305ACE3 in dawnguard.

If you know the name its really simple, open the console with ~ and type player.addspell (spell id)

So lets say you wanted to add the spell "fireball", you would hit ~ and type player.addspell 0001C789 and then hit enter and it will give you that spell. Knowing it ID for the spells you want is pretty easy if they remain unchanged, just look in the skyrim wiki for a list of them.


----------



## s1rrah

So I finally finished the vampire DLC (forget the name) ... and before downloading Dragonborn, I thought I'd try some of the user made quests ...

Started this one last night and it's actually pretty dang good:



...

Pretty excellent level design and some interesting new characters/monsters ... really decent voice acting too ...

.,.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9782

...


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Which spells exactly? Part of the problem with adding things through console is the identifier prefix can change based on what patches/mods/DLC you have. Ex: Steel Ingot might be 0005ACE3 in vanilla but might be 0305ACE3 in dawnguard.
> 
> If you know the name its really simple, open the console with ~ and type player.addspell (spell id)
> 
> So lets say you wanted to add the spell "fireball", you would hit ~ and type player.addspell 0001C789 and then hit enter and it will give you that spell. Knowing it ID for the spells you want is pretty easy if they remain unchanged, just look in the skyrim wiki for a list of them.


how would I find the ID code for a non-vanilla code (one not found in skyrim or dlcs, one made from scratch in a mod)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> So I finally finished the vampire DLC (forget the name) ... and before downloading Dragonborn, I thought I'd try some of the user made quests ...
> 
> Started this one last night and it's actually pretty dang good:
> ...
> 
> Pretty excellent level design and some interesting new characters/monsters ... really decent voice acting too ...
> 
> .,.
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9782
> 
> ...


I have this one, but haven't started the quest yet. Have you tried Wyrmstooth yet? I started on it last night, and while it doesn't add in new creatures like Elsweyr does, it has a whole new quest to hunt down an elusive dragon. Those 2 are the only addon quests/areas that, having looked through the comments and info, seemed to be most compatible with other mods, free of bugs, and staying pretty close to Skyrim base-game lore. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25704


----------



## iMica

I just type help "item name", then it gives me the code and I type player.additem (blahblah blah)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how would I find the ID code for a non-vanilla code (one not found in skyrim or dlcs, one made from scratch in a mod)?
> I have this one, but haven't started the quest yet. Have you tried Wyrmstooth yet? I started on it last night, and while it doesn't add in new creatures like Elsweyr does, it has a whole new quest to hunt down an elusive dragon. Those 2 are the only addon quests/areas that, having looked through the comments and info, seemed to be most compatible with other mods, free of bugs, and staying pretty close to Skyrim base-game lore. http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25704


Thanks for the link; I'm going to get it tonight. Going to dally with some custom mods before downloading Dragonborn DLC ...


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how would I find the ID code for a non-vanilla code (one not found in skyrim or dlcs, one made from scratch in a mod)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> I just type help "item name", then it gives me the code and I type player.additem (blahblah blah)


Yea, do that. If you're not sure what to use as the item name, or what you think it is isn't working, then go back to the Mod Page. Generally speaking, mod authors will tell you what to do to get the items through console somewhere on the main page. If it's not there, double-check any Read-Me that came with the mod, and if it's not there, then ask in the comments section.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> how would I find the ID code for a non-vanilla code (one not found in skyrim or dlcs, one made from scratch in a mod)?


If you know the name of the item you are looking for type help itemName to find the item ID. If you have no idea what the name is, usually the developers will offer the item code in their description like XX00000F where XX is the mod order number in your loader. If you can't find it that way, then you can type in coc qasmoke to go to the dev storage realm and look through the chests for custom items.


----------



## -SE7EN-

and if were not an item, but a spell, shout or power?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> and if were not an item, but a spell, shout or power?


Concept remains the same. Help "part of whatever's name" to get the objectID then player.add(spell/perk) objectID


----------



## Solar71

Another quick Skyrim question.

Hey guys, Im wondering, do buffs stack in Skyrim?
Whenever I eat food that has a 2 or 3 or 5hp per second buff I don't ever seem to get it.

Whats going on? Is it because I have an enchant on my armor that gives me +25% HP regen?
Cant that buff stack with food?

Or am I loading my mods in the wrong order?
Thanks


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> run the official patches, then unofficial after them. then the official hd followed by unofficial if you use them. past that is going to be what order you need them to be in. like if you use a multiple-item hq texture pack, but you want to see hq grass from a different one, you need to load the different one after the pack. I would definitely recommend some sort of mod loader, so they don't actually overwrite any files. then if you do happen to load wrong orders, you can just go back and reactivate them in the proper order.


Thanks for the reply...

That is sort of what im doing already... Official then Unofficial then smaller mods at the end. But for some reason my food buffs don't seem to be working correctly...

Not sure about how buffs stack in Skyrim...

Thanks for the help...


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

Quick question:

Can anyone point me to, or provide basic directions on how to enable SSAA for skyrim? I see a lot of people using it, but no instructions. Using CCC?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tagkaman

Just a tip: never use Mod Organiser (the application) with SkyRe. They really don't like each other.

Looks like I'm going to have to go through the whole mod installation process again with Wrye Bash!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Just a tip: never use Mod Organiser (the application) with SkyRe. They really don't like each other.
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to go through the whole mod installation process again with Wrye Bash!


SkyRe really doesn't like much of anything else lol. I can't wait to do a game with it though, wanting to finish my vanilla characters first. Looks like a nice, extensive mod.


----------



## Tagkaman

It isn't actually SkyRe itself, its the reproccer. It needs an actual physical data folder to be in, otherwise it doesn't work.


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm not sure whats happening here...


----------



## AbdullahG

Yeah, that happens. The next patch will fix that though.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I'm not sure whats happening here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More aerodynamic so he can run faster.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> More aerodynamic so he can run faster.


If anything, I think they've made the courier much more realistic this way.

All of the cross-country runners where I live seem to run around without a shirt on and wear the XC short shorts along with it. He fits the stereotype lol.


----------



## Tagkaman

When I went to whiterun with my new character for the first time, the friggin guard was naked.


----------



## Sir Beregond

350 hours playtime total for me so far. Haven't seen a naked guard or courier yet (thank Talos).

I actually haven't played Skyrim for a few weeks, I think I want to get back into it and finish up the Dragonborn DLC. I am loving being back on Solstheim. I especially love when the Morrowind music kicks in.


----------



## welly321

Got back into skyrim a few weeks ago and been loving the new DLCs. I started a redgaurd ranger type. Light armor, archery, and two handed. My other character is a Dunmer battlemage.

First let me say if your not running the Immersive weapons and armor mods your missing out. Those two mods are the most important in my opinion. It not only adds new armor and weapons but also places them logically. I found a set of runic spellbinder armor on the NPC inside Azura's star which fit in so perfect that I actually had to google if Runic Spellbinder armor was in vanilla or not.

Also does anyone know of a mod that makes lockpicks more rare? I hate how I basically have unlimited chances to pick a lock. The mod could also give a set number of tries on a lock before its ruined. Say 8 tries for adept 5 for expert and 3 for master. That kind of thing.

Also I'm thinking of trying out the Oblivion artifact pack v3. It seems like they made all the cool uniques and placed them in specific areas. Anyone tried out that mod yet? Heres the link if your interested.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24806


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Got back into skyrim a few weeks ago and been loving the new DLCs. I started a redgaurd ranger type. Light armor, archery, and two handed. My other character is a Dunmer battlemage.
> 
> First let me say if your not running the Immersive weapons and armor mods your missing out. Those two mods are the most important in my opinion. It not only adds new armor and weapons but also places them logically. I found a set of runic spellbinder armor on the NPC inside Azura's star which fit in so perfect that I actually had to google if Runic Spellbinder armor was in vanilla or not.
> 
> Also does anyone know of a mod that makes lockpicks more rare? I hate how I basically have unlimited chances to pick a lock. The mod could also give a set number of tries on a lock before its ruined. Say 8 tries for adept 5 for expert and 3 for master. That kind of thing.
> 
> Also I'm thinking of trying out the Oblivion artifact pack v3. It seems like they made all the cool uniques and placed them in specific areas. Anyone tried out that mod yet? Heres the link if your interested.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24806


While I haven't seen one that would make the locks themselves 'ruin' (thinking that would break immersion a bit as it it kinda unrealistic) I use http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29979 so I can smash locks with my orc; and with my lighter-weight characters, it forces you to actually have perks invested to even have a chance at picking higher-level locks. maybe not quite as far as you were looking for, but a little bit more realistic than just unlimited tries with 0 lockpick rank.
compatible with SkyRe btw.


----------



## AbdullahG

For those with GPUs with 2GB and 3GB VRAM: what's your memory usage on the cards for a heavily modded Skyrim? I plan on getting a new card, but want to see if 2GB is enough to handle everything. My GTX 470 is always pegged at 1.2GB.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

I just figured out you can transfer PS3 game saves (where I started playing the game) and transfer them to PC (where I play now) with just a little hacking. The thing that really got me to stop playing was I loved my old PS3 character and even though I have a new PC character it just wasn't the same. Now I have my old battle mage back on PC and with the graphics being 10x better than they were on PS3 I can see myself getting back into this game again!


----------



## Tagkaman

I sometimes max out my 2 gigs, but very occasionally. I'm on a 1680x1050 monitor with the whole baseline STEP modpack and some others. If you really want to mod even heavier than this (like more than 250 mods) than you'll need a 3 gig card.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I sometimes max out my 2 gigs, but very occasionally. I'm on a 1680x1050 monitor with the whole baseline STEP modpack and some others. If you really want to mod even heavier than this (like more than 250 mods) than you'll need a 3 gig card.


Are you running an ENB? Do you crash often? I'm using around 150 mods (some make large changes, others make small changes) with stock ENB directly from ENBDev, and I usually crash after an hour or two. I average 40 to 45 FPS with the ENB, but I'm hoping a new GPU will boost that to 60.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> For those with GPUs with 2GB and 3GB VRAM: what's your memory usage on the cards for a heavily modded Skyrim? I plan on getting a new card, but want to see if 2GB is enough to handle everything. My GTX 470 is always pegged at 1.2GB.


although i have way less than you're wanting to check for, mine will say it is like at 65% gpu usage, but it will still stutter-step when turning quickly (going up to only 70% usage, and showing me running 50+ fps) so I would get as much Vram as you can afford if you like them mods.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> although i have way less than you're wanting to check for, mine will say it is like at 65% gpu usage, but it will still stutter-step when turning quickly (going up to only 70% usage, and showing me running 50+ fps) so I would get as much Vram as you can afford if you like them mods.


Thanks for the input. Most of the mods I use affect small things though.


----------



## welly321

Check out the "Dwemer Spectres" mod on steam workshop. Remember the dwemer spectres from morrowind? This guy added them back along with unique bosses and loot. Its a very well done mod. No overpowered rewards or anything and is very lore friendly.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> For those with GPUs with 2GB and 3GB VRAM: what's your memory usage on the cards for a heavily modded Skyrim? I plan on getting a new card, but want to see if 2GB is enough to handle everything. My GTX 470 is always pegged at 1.2GB.


I've come very close to maxing my 2GB GTX 670 running a ton of texture mods if that helps. Personally I wouldn't mind having more VRAM. While very rare, every now and then it maxes out and slows to a slideshow crawl unless I exit and relaunch the game. Very rare, but it does happen from time to time.


----------



## Tagkaman

I don't run an ENB, and I crash every now and then (mainly in tense fight scenes) but its not that bad of a thing: its taught me to save diligently.


----------



## TSXmike

FINALLY figured out what mod was causing my game to crash. Boy that was irritating.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I don't run an ENB, and I crash every now and then (mainly in tense fight scenes) but its not that bad of a thing: *its taught me to save diligently*.


Wise words. I learned that the hard way with Fallout: New Vegas.


----------



## Scorpion49

I run Skyrim at 2560x1600 with 1.5GB cards and about 220 mods now, with several texture mods (Skyrim flora, HD textures, Mesh remake, etc) and I never have an issue.

If you're Vram limited you'll know it when you can't claw your way above 2fps, don't trust the dynamic Vram counter in afterburner or whatever as they are rarely accurate. Most game engines will cache everything they can get, and Skyrim is no exception. A while back I went from a 4GB 670 which was using ~3800MB to a 3GB 7950 which then used ~2800MB to a 2GB 680 which would run around 1950MB in the same week. No problems at all, the engine just eats up whatever is there for it to have as it reduces hits to the hard drive.

As a matter of fact, the only time I have ever actually hit a hard vram limit was in Dragon Age 2 at 5760x1200 with 1GB cards which only reported using ~700MB. My fps was less than 0, as in multiple seconds per frame when it had to try and swap textures to system RAM. It was horrible.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I run Skyrim at 2560x1600 with 1.5GB cards and about 220 mods now, with several texture mods (Skyrim flora, HD textures, Mesh remake, etc) and I never have an issue.
> 
> If you're Vram limited you'll know it when you can't claw your way above 2fps, don't trust the dynamic Vram counter in afterburner or whatever as they are rarely accurate. Most game engines will cache everything they can get, and Skyrim is no exception. A while back I went from a 4GB 670 which was using ~3800MB to a 3GB 7950 which then used ~2800MB to a 2GB 680 which would run around 1950MB in the same week. No problems at all, the engine just eats up whatever is there for it to have as it reduces hits to the hard drive.


Thank you for the input. Perhaps I'll wait a bit longer to upgrade.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> As a matter of fact, the only time I have ever actually hit a hard vram limit was in Dragon Age 2 at 5760x1200 with 1GB cards which only reported using ~700MB. My fps was less than 0, as in multiple seconds per frame when it had to try and swap textures to system RAM. It was horrible.


I'm so sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Thank you for the input. Perhaps I'll wait a bit longer to upgrade.
> I'm so sorry you had to experience that.


I know I wrote that super dramatically, but there has been a recent plague of posts basically suggesting that vram limit and software reported usage are the same thing so I was trying to make it pretty clear. If you start experiencing significant fps drops or stutters/hitches that you can't attribute to anything else, there is a good chance you have the real deal. If AB is just reporting you're using what you have then I wouldn't worry too much.

Do you play at 1080p?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I know I wrote that super dramatically, but there has been a recent plague of posts basically suggesting that vram limit and software reported usage are the same thing so I was trying to make it pretty clear. If you start experiencing significant fps drops or stutters/hitches that you can't attribute to anything else, there is a good chance you have the real deal. If AB is just reporting you're using what you have then I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Do you play at 1080p?


the little stutter when you turn suddenly, that is VRAM correct?


----------



## welly321

Hey guys if your having stuttering issues try setting the frame limit to 60 in MSI afterburner. For some reason it works along with v-sync to keep more consistant frame rates. Since setting my limit, I've experienced no stuttering whatsoever and I run the full skyrim 2k textures along with many other graphical mods.

Also for all the people that think they've done and seen everything in vanilla skyrim, try using a certain shout on the big glowing ball in blackreach. I'll let you guess which shout to use.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> the little stutter when you turn suddenly, that is VRAM correct?


Definitely not. I can see if I can force a Vram limited situation and record the results. Those quick stutters when you turn fast are most likely CPU related, Skyrim is pretty CPU bound.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Definitely not. I can see if I can force a Vram limited situation and record the results. Those quick stutters when you turn fast are most likely CPU related, Skyrim is pretty CPU bound.


do you happen to know some ways to reduce this? I have a 2600k and a 560ti, so just assumed the 560ti was the problem. I can run a solid 60+ (close to 120 if I didn't cap it) with HD textures + HD mods alongside FXAA and 4x af, but it will give 1second stutters if I run a lot or turn suddenly.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do you happen to know some ways to reduce this? I have a 2600k and a 560ti, so just assumed the 560ti was the problem. I can run a solid 60+ (close to 120 if I didn't cap it) with HD textures + HD mods alongside FXAA and 4x af, but it will give 1second stutters if I run a lot or turn suddenly.


try ocing your processor? 4.0 or 4.5 see if you can spot a difference? I am waiting for my 7950's to come in! soo excited also going to install tropical mod lol has anyone tried tropical mod?


----------



## AbdullahG

I want to try the Tropical Skyrim Mod, but it's perhaps the most un-lore-friendly mod out there. That turns me away from it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

I like the http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33582 (much taller grass) but it kills my fps.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I am waiting for my 7950's to come in! soo excited also going to install tropical mod lol has anyone tried tropical mod?


Yeah, I would go ahead and download the mod except for two things:

1. My downloads are capped and I can't just download things willy nilly.

2. It would be cool at first, but after the novelty wore off, it would just be like putting a mountain between you and immersion.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Guys with AMD cards, have you tried "Adaptive Multi-sampling" with this game?
It looks much better than "Multi-sampling" and there is almost no performance penalty, it almost gives "Super-sampling" image quality but without the crazy performance hit.
I will shortly upload pictures but the difference might be hard to tell by looking at the pictures alone.

Here is comparisons between "Multi-sampling" Vs "Adaptive Multi-sampling".


Spoiler: Warning: Multisampling









Spoiler: Warning: Adaptive Multisampling









Spoiler: Warning: Adaptive Multisampling MLAA (performance hit around 10%)


----------



## welly321

How do I enable adaptive multisampling in skyrim?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Thought it would be a good idea to reinstall Skyrim because of some shadow issues I was having. Turns out that was not the case. Now when I try and open my save, it gives me the "This save relies on files no longer present" message and when I click okay the game crashes. Thing is i wrote down all the mods I had installed before I uninstalled and I made sure to put everything back in the same order that it was. Anyone have any ideas on what could cause this or how I could recover my save? My most recent one that works is many hours behind...


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Thought it would be a good idea to reinstall Skyrim because of some shadow issues I was having. Turns out that was not the case. Now when I try and open my save, it gives me the "This save relies on files no longer present" message and when I click okay the game crashes. Thing is i wrote down all the mods I had installed before I uninstalled and I made sure to put everything back in the same order that it was. Anyone have any ideas on what could cause this or how I could recover my save? My most recent one that works is many hours behind...


So you uninstalled and reinstalled Skyrim right away or was there a period in between? Reason I ask is they pushed out a recent 'legendary' patch that may have broke some mods. I'm just guessing though.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Uninstalled and reinstalled right away, I don't have the newest 1.9 patch.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Uninstalled and reinstalled right away, I don't have the newest 1.9 patch.


So you saved your old skyrim folder somewhere else and reinstalled from that or you did a fresh download install?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Totally fresh install, I saved my Skyrim Saves folder of course but that's it.

Edit: Is there any way to edit your location out of game? I'm thinking if I can get out of Solstheim and back to Skyrim then maybe the save will work.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Totally fresh install, I saved my Skyrim Saves folder of course but that's it.


When you do a fresh install it downloads the latest version of the game I believe. To check what version you're running either go to the executable and right click > properties > details or hit escape in game then go to system and it should show you.

http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/37707/how-do-i-find-out-what-version-my-skyrim-is-patched-to

Let's see what version you're running.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Somehow I'm still on 1.8.151.0, says so in the settings.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Somehow I'm still on 1.8.151.0, says so in the settings.


That's wierd....

When you create a new game is says the same thing in-game in the systems tab? If so I've got no idea /shrug.


----------



## Solar71

Hey I just started playing the new Skyrim patch and it added a really cool effect when you drink some potions.
Very cool addition to the game. Now they just need to add a cool, easily noticeable effect for when potion buffs wear off and we'll be all good...
wooot woot.


----------



## -SE7EN-

were you / are you running special mods that may require special steps. FNIS for one, requires a lil patch to be made after adding some mods and being installed, etc. if using nexus mod manager, uncheck the don't extract readme option that was added recently as some mods require text files for ini or whatnots. you may also have an issue in the ordering of mods, especially if you don't use a manager or other program.


----------



## Tagkaman

Does anybody else get a bug where the shadows in the grass seem to kind of freak out and are constantly moving?


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Hey I just started playing the new Skyrim patch and it added a really cool effect when you drink some potions.
> Very cool addition to the game. Now they just need to add a cool, easily noticeable effect for when potion buffs wear off and we'll be all good...
> wooot woot.


You can download the Skyui Interface mod and it will show you active icon buffs on screen. You can also position it mostly anywhere on screen and change the icon size as well. - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3863

Make sure you install the lastest SKSE 1.6.9 -http://skse.silverlock.org/


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> You can download the Skyui Interface mod and it will show you active icon buffs on screen. You can also position it mostly anywhere on screen and change the icon size as well. - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3863
> 
> Make sure you install the lastest SKSE 1.6.9 -http://skse.silverlock.org/


I have the newest SKSE and the newest SKYUI. But I don't know how to make buff timers show on my interface. Is it a different mod that works "WITH" SKYUI???? Or is it that link you just posted? LOL I guess I should check that first, before posting this... hahaha

Thanks


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> How do I enable adaptive multisampling in skyrim?


Right click on desktop --> Catalyst Control Centre --> Gaming --> 3D Application Settings --> +Add the game .exe file --> Anti-aliasing Method "Adaptive multi sampling" .


----------



## welly321

What do you guys think of my redguard? Pretty bada$$ right?


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> You can download the Skyui Interface mod and it will show you active icon buffs on screen. You can also position it mostly anywhere on screen and change the icon size as well. - http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3863
> 
> Make sure you install the lastest SKSE 1.6.9 -http://skse.silverlock.org/


OMG you were totally right. I thought my Skyui was auto updating from the workshop but it was not updating. I think I downloaded that one
directly from Skyrim Nexus, so it was out of date... I downloaded the newest one and now all the effects timers are shown on the top right...
That's Awesome. I appreciate the heads up...


----------



## -SE7EN-

wow, just started a new roll with SkyRe. Kind of hard at first, but so much better IMO.Wish I would have just skipped vanilla and played all in Redone.


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> wow, just started a new roll with SkyRe. Kind of hard at first, but so much better IMO.Wish I would have just skipped vanilla and played all in Redone.


What does Skyre do exactly?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> What does Skyre do exactly?


well, with all plugins, it changes the combat so that things hit harder, and it takes more armor to max out. attacking uses stamina. It also adds in a LOT of new weapons and armor (I know at least Weapons of the Third and Heavy Armory) It changes almost every single perk to be more 'realistic' and usable, as well as a lot of spells (so like master spell is not just instantly better than expert) by taking away some of the OP, spammable skills (like just constantly calming) an opponent, and it only working on certain levels, and the next level skill just being a stronger version of same skill.. and changes them to be pretty much usable through out the entire game from any level, but some heavy skills, like ones that calm, can only be used once per enemy. Tweaks to the races to make them more unique and some abilities to not be so bad. Enemies scale better, level cap much higher, you can actually make a melee enemy not be able to attack because of 0 stamina, or a mage run out of mana. Changes to the standing stones, and some special perks if you happen to use FrostFall to make it easier to survive in the cold. A lot of the changes are modular, so you don't have to use all of them. With it the enemies also gain access to the new spells and weapons, or you can use ASIS to do that also.
The only big issue is compatibility. As it changes the values for pretty much all weapons and armors, any mods that change those would need to be patched for it, with can be used with the SkyRe ReProccer. Ones like Immersive Weapons and Armors have small patches that do the work for you. Also, mods that would change the perk trees would conflict, you could use either, but probably not both.

check it out here: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9286
and since it would take up a lot of space, they made an offline guide that is more in-depth http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33995

ALSO: anyone else waiting to see if their character is trashed now because of Climates of Tamriel 3.0?


----------



## The Pook

Anyone got some advice for a visual tweak on foliage on lower end hardware?

I did some tweaks already. Getting about 40-50FPS average with AA @ 8x/AF @ 16x and ambient occlusion on quality, modified a few ini settings ... etc.

Don't have the hardware to run a texture pack. Anything I can do? They look terrible. It's always been an issue but now that I'm playing through a 5th time I wanna see if there's anything I can do that won't kill performance.

It's like AA doesn't apply to them or something. They look super low quality and paper-ish


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Anyone got some advice for a visual tweak on foliage on lower end hardware?
> 
> I did some tweaks already. Getting about 40-50FPS average with AA @ 8x/AF @ 16x and ambient occlusion on quality, modified a few ini settings ... etc.
> 
> Don't have the hardware to run a texture pack. Anything I can do? They look terrible. It's always been an issue but now that I'm playing through a 5th time I wanna see if there's anything I can do that won't kill performance.
> 
> It's like AA doesn't apply to them or something. They look super low quality and paper-ish


you could probably run some decent texture packs if you turned down that aa a lil bit...


----------



## -SE7EN-

who uses skyrim redone that can help me out a lil bit? the info and even the optional readme download are not very well worded in some areas...
specifically now the light weapons. some of the weapons seem to be able to get multiple perks, while others do not, and maybe even have to take a perk below it that it doesn't use to get it's perk. for example, hatchets, war axes, and shortspears. hatchets get 'onslaught', but do they also benefit from 'blood price' since it is a prerequisite? then some weapons kind of get the short of the stick, only getting 1 perk while others get 2.. kind of like war axes, or do they get one of the higher perks also (just not listed in the description maybe?)
i am starting to get where i should take a 1handed perk tree option, but (even though it was changed because swords were better just because of their attack speeds) it seems that swords are still just better because of their attack speeds, with the others not being as bad, but still not as good as swords.

update edit: how about BOSS, I am trying to 'skip' or 'blacklist' a mod from BOSS sorting it, I just have no idea how. The Redone Reproccer had an easy option, see no way to use one for BOSS. it keeps moving a mod around that I wish it wouldn't.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I want to try the Tropical Skyrim Mod, but it's perhaps the most un-lore-friendly mod out there. That turns me away from it.


Yeah, i noticed there's far too many lore unfriendly mods floating about out there. I'm particularly sick of seeing anime style mods for this game. It's a realization how out of touch the fanbase is becoming with TES.

It's cool they make the mods and push these boundaries, but my problem is just the sheer amount of it out there. It really sucks.

On a similar subject, I was just having a discussion with a friend about the next DLC, and his requests for it was the typical "MOAR WEAPONS, SHOUTS AND SPELLS" - this is not what this game needs.

More complex dungeons (Solstheim was a nice step forward with it's floating platforms, raising water levels, etc), far more compelling questlines and BELIEVABLE npc characters is whats required.

Empowering the player with more weapons, shouts and spells to their already ridiculously extensive inventory is just not right. It's a cheap buyoff, and it's no wonder by level 25 i'm finding the game so dreary. By this level, i'm untouchable in the vanilla (unmodded) game - this is why without over 150 finely selected mods, i couldn't play it.

Some of the mods i run just add basic common sense to the game. Such as simple guild requirements for joining, so i'm not the "master" of every guild in the space of a few in-game weeks. This is really my biggest peeve with the vanilla game.

Skyrims a good game and had potential that mods tap into, but i have my doubts on the longevity of the series considering the current trend of dumbing down our games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> I don't run an ENB, and I crash every now and then (mainly in tense fight scenes) but its not that bad of a thing: its taught me to save diligently.


In my experience, it's more savegame corruption that's the problem. Unless you're extremely careful with what mods you play with, they can very easily corrupt your savegames, especially the more script intensive it is - and simply uninstalling them never works, once you save a game with a particular mod, it's in that game permanently (or rather, remnants of it's scripts are)


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Thingamajig* 



> In my experience, it's more savegame corruption that's the problem. Unless you're extremely careful with what mods you play with, they can very easily corrupt your savegames, especially the more script intensive it is - and simply uninstalling them never works, once you save a game with a particular mod, it's in that game permanently (or rather, remnants of it's scripts are)


True. I'm probably going to have to ditch my Redguard warewolf that I was playing with because damned Tales of Lycanthropy made all of his saves unloadable. In the next character I play, I'm going to carefully plan the mods I'm going to use beforehand, and be extremely careful when installing new ones.


----------



## fragamemnon

Okay, guys, I'm sorry for just shooting it out, but I couldn't find anything precisely related.

Currently, I have the Skyrim Ultra mod - supposedly the final one, with the heftiest addons.
So far, so good. BUT I want to run it on 5760x1080p resolution. Has anyone ever done that?

I can't get a ultrawidescreen fixer to cope with the skse launcher/


----------



## Solar71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> well, with all plugins, it changes the combat so that things hit harder, and it takes more armor to max out. attacking uses stamina. It also adds in a LOT of new weapons and armor (I know at least Weapons of the Third and Heavy Armory) It changes almost every single perk to be more 'realistic' and usable, as well as a lot of spells (so like master spell is not just instantly better than expert) by taking away some of the OP, spammable skills (like just constantly calming) an opponent, and it only working on certain levels, and the next level skill just being a stronger version of same skill.. and changes them to be pretty much usable through out the entire game from any level, but some heavy skills, like ones that calm, can only be used once per enemy. Tweaks to the races to make them more unique and some abilities to not be so bad. Enemies scale better, level cap much higher, you can actually make a melee enemy not be able to attack because of 0 stamina, or a mage run out of mana. Changes to the standing stones, and some special perks if you happen to use FrostFall to make it easier to survive in the cold. A lot of the changes are modular, so you don't have to use all of them. With it the enemies also gain access to the new spells and weapons, or you can use ASIS to do that also.
> The only big issue is compatibility. As it changes the values for pretty much all weapons and armors, any mods that change those would need to be patched for it, with can be used with the SkyRe ReProccer. Ones like Immersive Weapons and Armors have small patches that do the work for you. Also, mods that would change the perk trees would conflict, you could use either, but probably not both.
> 
> check it out here: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9286
> and since it would take up a lot of space, they made an offline guide that is more in-depth http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33995
> 
> ALSO: anyone else waiting to see if their character is trashed now because of Climates of Tamriel 3.0?


Thanks for the detailed information.
Does the single player story mode get messed up at all ? I really like the story and I don't want that part messed up...
I mostly only run a few mods. more realistic foods and potions. Nothing that changes the armor or weapons at all...
I have a mod to change my walk, run. sprint, sneak, and horse speed. but not damage...
Also I have a mod to greatly increase falling damage...
As long as it does not mess up the story missions it sounds like a GREAT mod.

Thanks for the heads up, I will check out your link now.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solar71*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed information.
> Does the single player story mode get messed up at all ? I really like the story and I don't want that part messed up...
> I mostly only run a few mods. more realistic foods and potions. Nothing that changes the armor or weapons at all...
> I have a mod to change my walk, run. sprint, sneak, and horse speed. but not damage...
> Also I have a mod to greatly increase falling damage...
> As long as it does not mess up the story missions it sounds like a GREAT mod.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I will check out your link now.


I haven't ran into any changes in the storyline. using the optional encounter zones plugin, you may go to areas where enemies are too high leveled for you to fight then, but i don't think it goes for 'main quest' areas (I don't know 100% as I don't use it). potions and maybe foods are changed a bit, they are over time instead of instant, and i think some poisons (like the one from the spiders) got a buff). speed mod shouldn't have any issues, there's some in the wayfarer branch also for when you're in the wilderness. Check out frostfall while you're their, they seem to work well together.. it is just a bit too much for me, but others might like the immersiveness.

- anyone here with reproccer experience? I have some mods that add in special objects, like jewelry, that take up a non-used slot (looks kind of like a shield) but they are being seen as armor and giving me all sorts of issues. i equip a weightless, armorless ring.. and redone gives me -12 to armor rating and 5% speed loss due to 'heavy armor' lol. even if i blacklist it, it still does it. just looking for a way to make redone look at it as cloth or something, or even that it is really just a weightless, armorless visual piece.


----------



## Dorkseid

I'm beginning to like the "Here Be Monsters" mod from the Steam workshop. It's ridiculous in a fun way:


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

The companions mission Dustman's Carin where you 1st learn of the werewolves sure is a hard ol mission early on @ level 12 Orc warrior. I know the end boss room will be next to impossible / take an hour of just waiting for magic to recharge to heal me or Farkas, and he dies real easy too.

I barly made it to the spider fight and got stuck with a bad quicksave, had to reload back aways in another mess against the silverbloods. What happens to Farkas/the mission if I leave the whole place? Can I even leave?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> The companions mission Dustman's Carin where you 1st learn of the werewolves sure is a hard ol mission early on @ level 12 Orc warrior. I know the end boss room will be next to impossible / take an hour of just waiting for magic to recharge to heal me or Farkas, and he dies real easy too.
> 
> I barly made it to the spider fight and got stuck with a bad quicksave, had to reload back aways in another mess against the silverbloods. What happens to Farkas/the mission if I leave the whole place? Can I even leave?


I think he will just keep following you until you finish that mission or he dies. Can he even die? I thought the companion quest givers were flagged essential?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> I'm beginning to like the "Here Be Monsters" mod from the Steam workshop. It's ridiculous in a fun way:


That is one big troll...


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> I'm beginning to like the "Here Be Monsters" mod from the Steam workshop. It's ridiculous in a fun way:


This picture remind me of Shadow Of the Colossus somehow.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> This picture remind me of Shadow Of the Colossus somehow.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is one big troll...


You should see the 70-foot-long walrus...


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> You should see the 70-foot-long walrus...


Talos preserve us...


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I can't find a mod that sends death squads, assassins after me at random, anyone 1 know of 1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I can't find a mod that sends death squads, assassins after me at random, anyone 1 know of 1


Are you looking for a mod that does that or is that what is happening to you and you are trying to see if a mod does that?


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I can't find a mod that sends death squads, assassins after me at random, anyone 1 know of 1


The dark brotherhood and any people that you piss off automatically send assassins and thugs at you to kill you. Of course, if you are in the dark brotherhood and are a good citizen otherwise (although I struggle to comprehend how this could be) then you won't have people trying to kill you 24/7.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you looking for a mod that does that or is that what is happening to you and you are trying to see if a mod does that?


I want a mod that does that and can't find 1


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I want a mod that does that and can't find 1


You dont need a mod...that feature is in vanilla skyrim...


----------



## -SE7EN-

if you're a vampire, better vampires has an option to send random dawnguard members to hunt you down. immersive patrols adds some various roaming packs, some of which (like the vampires) I think will directly come for you. or you could just pickpocket a LOT of people


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> You dont need a mod...that feature is in vanilla skyrim...


But it only seems to happen early, and I've started several games and have been playing SR for ~1yr. 3 goons are sent to teach me a lesson for stealing, 1 assassin is sent, and latter a catlady attacks in the Ratway, but she's probably related to the THeives GUild missions, or actually sent by the Thalmor

But thats it, none after that, and usually that happens in no time into a game


----------



## -SE7EN-

so.... even not loading all extra hairs/warpaints and using a toned down version of racemenu, I can no longer change my character. crashes every single time, even from the empty test cell (ugh, I really dislike the hair I picked). the weird part is, I get an infinite load screen when trying to play as that one character, all others work fine. the weirder part is, if I load one of the other characters first, I can then load the freezing character just fine.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> so.... even not loading all extra hairs/warpaints and using a toned down version of racemenu, I can no longer change my character. crashes every single time, even from the empty test cell (ugh, I really dislike the hair I picked). the weird part is, I get an infinite load screen when trying to play as that one character, all others work fine. the weirder part is, if I load one of the other characters first, I can then load the freezing character just fine.


I used this to fix the problem: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33526


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> if you're a vampire, better vampires has an option to send random dawnguard members to hunt you down. immersive patrols adds some various roaming packs, some of which (like the vampires) I think will directly come for you. or you could just pickpocket a LOT of people


If you have dawngaurd, and are a vampire, then the dawnguard already come after you. No need for a mod.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I used this to fix the problem: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33526


I use that, and tried http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20092 Show race Menu options. Still freezes. thank anyways though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> If you have dawngaurd, and are a vampire, then the dawnguard already come after you. No need for a mod.


I think this makes them more frequent, and can customize or randomize the number/pack


----------



## Maian

I only get crashes if I try to make/change a female. Making males works fine. Pre-Cache killer doesn't fix it, but I haven't tried since loading the low-poly hair models from ApachiiSkyHair.


----------



## Mopar63

Is there a simple way to backup all your mods for when you do a reinstall or move to a new computer?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Is there a simple way to backup all your mods for when you do a reinstall or move to a new computer?


No, do a clean install. I tried just copying my data folder to an external HDD, installing the game on my new SSD, and then bringing that data folder over. But this lead to all sorts of problems and instability (the same for Fallout 3 and New Vegas). A clean install of the game and mods fixed these issues, therefore a clean install is the only thing I recommend.


----------



## pepejovi

Hey fellas, I'm doing a fresh start, and I haven't played in a long time, some mod questions:

Any good ENB's with easy to follow instructions that won't bog down my fps? Running on Sig rig.
Any mod for the same type of fighting arena thing that oblivion had?
Mod for maybe a castle that you can build the same way you build your home in hearthfire?
Mod that lets you create unique weapons/armor by combining weird ingredients, not just iron bars + leather straps etc. but gems and stuff like that to make epic looking/epic damage weapons?
Is there a skill level cap, or can i max all skills to lvl 100?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Hey fellas, I'm doing a fresh start, and I haven't played in a long time, some mod questions:
> 
> Mod that lets you create unique weapons/armor by combining weird ingredients, not just iron bars + leather straps etc. but gems and stuff like that to make epic looking/epic damage weapons?
> Is there a skill level cap, or can i max all skills to lvl 100?


Try Jaysus swords, Immersive Weapons, Weapons of the third era, and maybe Crossbows Basic collections and Dragonbone weapons if you want. As for skill cap, last time I checked all skills were capped to lvl 100. Not that I recommend making a "do it all" character; everyone should use Classic Classes and Birthsigns mod.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Hey fellas, I'm doing a fresh start, and I haven't played in a long time, some mod questions:
> 
> Mod that lets you create unique weapons/armor by combining weird ingredients, not just iron bars + leather straps etc. but gems and stuff like that to make epic looking/epic damage weapons?
> Is there a skill level cap, or can i max all skills to lvl 100?
> 
> 
> 
> Try Jaysus swords, Immersive Weapons, Weapons of the third era, and maybe Crossbows Basic collections and Dragonbone weapons if you want. As for skill cap, last time I checked all skills were capped to lvl 100. Not that I recommend making a "do it all" character; everyone should use Classic Classes and Birthsigns mod.
Click to expand...

Jaysus swords look kinda wimpy, Weapons of the third era looks badass, installing... Probably not going to use crossbows at all, and don't like the look of dragonbone weapons/armor at all.

As for skills, i meant is there a limit to the amount of skills i can max out, but i guess not. Why would you not suggest maxing out all skills? I'm going to go up to a decent level in a certain configuration first, but then start leveling other skills.


----------



## Mopar63

Question regarding lighting mods. I know everyone talks about ENBs, there is also RCRN and then of course Project Reality. Do each of these do something different and should be used together or in the end are they basically the same thing with different approaches?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> As for skills, i meant is there a limit to the amount of skills i can max out, but i guess not. Why would you not suggest maxing out all skills? I'm going to go up to a decent level in a certain configuration first, but then start leveling other skills.


Yeah you can get any and all skills to lvl 100, but I don't recommend it since that kind of goes against role-playing, and it is an RPG. It takes away from plausibility, challenge, and lasting appeal. It's much better to make several characters, each having a specific skillset, and the Classic Classes and Birthsigns mod improves this greatly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Question regarding lighting mods. I know everyone talks about ENBs, there is also RCRN and then of course Project Reality. Do each of these do something different and should be used together or in the end are they basically the same thing with different approaches?


Use only one, chances are most of them are incompatible with each other. Almost all of them are post-process injectors, that include new shaders too. ENB allows for ultimate user configuration, but there might be a preset out there that fits your taste. RCRN is for those who prefer a more realistic look opposed to typical fantasy, though if you make your own ENB, you can get the same style but benefit from things like depth of field and superior shadows.


----------



## Mopar63

Is there anything out there with a good comparison of the ENB presets? Also I am guessing then that if I am going to use ENB I should not use Project Reality?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Jaysus swords look kinda wimpy, Weapons of the third era looks badass, installing... Probably not going to use crossbows at all, and don't like the look of dragonbone weapons/armor at all.
> 
> As for skills, i meant is there a limit to the amount of skills i can max out, but i guess not. Why would you not suggest maxing out all skills? I'm going to go up to a decent level in a certain configuration first, but then start leveling other skills.


Actually, Jaysus swords are pretty cool, especially after the most recent update. Most of the higher-level weapons are pretty kickass. Also, if you don't have them yet yet, I suggest getting the Dread Knight set and Nicoroshi's Creations. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Hey fellas, I'm doing a fresh start, and I haven't played in a long time, some mod questions:
> 
> Any good ENB's with easy to follow instructions that won't bog down my fps? Running on Sig rig.
> Any mod for the same type of fighting arena thing that oblivion had?
> Mod for maybe a castle that you can build the same way you build your home in hearthfire?
> Mod that lets you create unique weapons/armor by combining weird ingredients, not just iron bars + leather straps etc. but gems and stuff like that to make epic looking/epic damage weapons?
> Is there a skill level cap, or can i max all skills to lvl 100?


Here is an arena mod. It's pretty epic.

Also for the skill level cap, with the latest update, once you max a skill out, you can make it legendary which: resets the skill to level 15 and refunds all the perk points so you can level it again.

In terms of lighting mods, its all preference. I have played with ENBs in the past but in my personal experience, 200+ mods as well as an ENB is just too much for my system. Of course, not everyone rolls with 200+ mods


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> As for skills, i meant is there a limit to the amount of skills i can max out, but i guess not. Why would you not suggest maxing out all skills? I'm going to go up to a decent level in a certain configuration first, but then start leveling other skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you can get any and all skills to lvl 100, but I don't recommend it since that kind of goes against role-playing, and it is an RPG. It takes away from plausibility, challenge, and lasting appeal. It's much better to make several characters, each having a specific skillset, and the Classic Classes and Birthsigns mod improves this greatly.
Click to expand...

Eh, you do your thing and I'll do mine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Jaysus swords look kinda wimpy, Weapons of the third era looks badass, installing... Probably not going to use crossbows at all, and don't like the look of dragonbone weapons/armor at all.
> 
> As for skills, i meant is there a limit to the amount of skills i can max out, but i guess not. Why would you not suggest maxing out all skills? I'm going to go up to a decent level in a certain configuration first, but then start leveling other skills.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Jaysus swords are pretty cool, especially after the most recent update. Most of the higher-level weapons are pretty kickass. Also, if you don't have them yet yet, I suggest getting the Dread Knight set and Nicoroshi's Creations. Lovely stuff.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I love the look of those katanas and green swords


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Jaysus swords look kinda wimpy, Weapons of the third era looks badass, installing... Probably not going to use crossbows at all, and don't like the look of dragonbone weapons/armor at all.
> As for skills, i meant is there a limit to the amount of skills i can max out, but i guess not. Why would you not suggest maxing out all skills? I'm going to go up to a decent level in a certain configuration first, but then start leveling other skills.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah you can get any and all skills to lvl 100, but I don't recommend it since that kind of goes against role-playing, and it is an RPG. It takes away from plausibility, challenge, and lasting appeal. It's much better to make several characters, each having a specific skillset, and the Classic Classes and Birthsigns mod improves this greatly.
> Use only one, chances are most of them are incompatible with each other.


for all those additions, might as well just run SkyRe http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/9286 (it has a customized Community Uncapper ini file, for everyone, not just you, to go >100 in skills and be able to max out more skills then vanilla would allow without mods/console commands) and grab http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19733 http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27644 for immersive weapons and armor, about as much lore-friendly as you could ask for, on top of what SkyRe itself adds in, then http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27092 is a easy way to make those armor and weapons use SkyRe perks and stats. If you are really wanting to use a more specific class/birthsigns, this is recommended by the maker of SkyRe http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21587 Character Creation Overhaul - Races - Birthsigns - Classes - Skills - Specializations - Attributes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Question regarding lighting mods. I know everyone talks about ENBs, there is also RCRN and then of course Project Reality. Do each of these do something different and should be used together or in the end are they basically the same thing with different approaches?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Is there anything out there with a good comparison of the ENB presets? Also I am guessing then that if I am going to use ENB I should not use Project Reality?


what I personally use is Climates of Tamriel http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802 with realistic Lighting Overhaul http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30450/ and Skyrim Project Optimization http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/32505. and the ENB of choice is http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23765 SkyRealism, using the presets made for Realistic Lighting AND Climates of Tamriel.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

UNP or CBBE... Women of Skyrim, Bella, Bella Natural, or Coverwomen... so many choices!


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> UNP or CBBE... Women of Skyrim, Bella, Bella Natural, or Coverwomen... so many choices!


Honestly I used to mod my character appearance too, but I got sick of how unrealistic my character began to look. Upon moving to step I just dropped it completely, because honestly, how often would a person take off their armor (or wear skimpy armor) in the frozen world of Skyrim?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Honestly I used to mod my character appearance too, but I got sick of how unrealistic my character began to look. Upon moving to step I just dropped it completely, because honestly, how often would a person take off their armor (or wear skimpy armor) in the frozen world of Skyrim?


When she is finally back at home after a long day of slaying dragons?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Honestly I used to mod my character appearance too, but I got sick of how unrealistic my character began to look. Upon moving to step I just dropped it completely, because honestly, how often would a person take off their armor (or wear skimpy armor) in the frozen world of Skyrim?


Tell me about it. I just use XCE now. Although, UNP seems alright with Mature Skin. No abnormal bust or waistline, and skin that actually looks like it has been through some wear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Tell me about it. I just use XCE now. Although, UNP seems alright with Mature Skin. No abnormal bust or waistline, and skin that actually looks like it has been through some wear.


I'm thinking of going a more lore friendly look as well, meaning UNP and Women of Skyrim. The thing is, I don't know if that will leave me with a neck seem or not.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> UNP or CBBE... Women of Skyrim, Bella, Bella Natural, or Coverwomen... so many choices!


cbbe and bodyslide++ with the fitted armors. so nice. as far as the face, I use cbbe's pack as bella and coverwomen caused dark faces for me with apachii for NPCs (even with the fix).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Bella and coverwomen are so shiny though.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

What is the best ENB you suggest to me to try guys? I tried K-ENB while it looks awesome, sometimes it feels there is so much red, also it kills my framerate in some parts in the game.


----------



## pepejovi

Any mods that give you more buildable homes for hearthfire?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> what I personally use is Climates of Tamriel http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802 with realistic Lighting Overhaul http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30450/ and Skyrim Project Optimization http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/32505. and the ENB of choice is http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23765 SkyRealism, using the presets made for Realistic Lighting AND Climates of Tamriel.


Is there a specific load order these should go in?


----------



## Maian

As far as I know, you want to use Climates of Tamriel for exterior lighting, and use Realistic Lighting Overhaul for Interior lighting (since COT doesn't do interiors). Then the ENB is installed in your Skyrim folder (while the other mods are installed in the Skyrim / Data folder).


----------



## Mopar63

Climates of Tamriel does have options for interior lighting.

I figured out what I am looking for finally with my lighting mods. I want a realistic lighting. When I light a torch in a cave of dungeon the light should be bright near the torch and fade as it goes outward. Most mods with dark caves and night seem to not show the way torches and such work correctly.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Is there a specific load order these should go in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> As far as I know, you want to use Climates of Tamriel for exterior lighting, and use Realistic Lighting Overhaul for Interior lighting (since COT doesn't do interiors). Then the ENB is installed in your Skyrim folder (while the other mods are installed in the Skyrim / Data folder).


agreed with maian, while CoT does have an interior option, best to use RLO for inside and CoT for outside. so load order for me: Skyrim with updates, Skyrim Project Optimization, then CoT main, unoffical packs, CoT sounds (+Minty's lightning with CoT patch as a bonus), followed by Realistic Lightning Overhaul and finally CoT patches for expansions and exterior night lighting level. That is where BOSS placed them at, no issues that I've seen.


----------



## rpsgc

The end has cometh.

No more DLC.










http://www.bethblog.com/2013/04/15/moving-to-our-next-adventure/
https://twitter.com/DCDeacon/status/323837011591036929


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Guess Bethesda was telling us this


----------



## pepejovi

Poor console players, at least we still have mods









E: Anyone have a fix for glitched skill names?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Does anybody here use a Mod called 'Hunting in Skyrim'? I would like to discuss it with people who can AND cannot run it, see if I can get some mods lists to see what mod might be causing the issue (if it is an incompatibility and not something else). Some people, including me, cannot respond to the custom NPC quest giver in the guild hall. He can say something to us, but there is no response box, and you cannot exit out of the conversation, effectively freezing your game as all you can do it mouse-look around. The mod maker cannot reproduce the issue, so the several of us with the problem are SOL if we cannot find the cause on our own. I uninstalled every mod that would physically alter the NPC/area, but I still have the issue... so only thing left to try is a list of people that can and can't use it and work from there as to why, since the people on the Mod's forums are not being helpful at all.


----------



## modinn

I'm posting this on here and the Skyrim Pictures thread.

All Skyrim DLC is 50% off right now on GameStop PC Downloads. Including Dragonborn!! Get $10 off on the original game too.

Dawnguard DLC - $9.99
Original Game - $29.99
Dragonborn DLC - $9.99
Hearthfire DLC - $2.49

You have to install the GameStop app to get your keys, but they are redeemable on Steam. So you can uninstall the GameStop app afterwards if you want.

Enjoy!


----------



## Durquavian

DLC? SO we got MODS. That will keep you going. I am sure that many will add more when The DLC is truly over.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish there was a global modding memory database where if cells that have already been used by a mod, other mods will have to pick new cells.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> DLC? SO we got MODS. That will keep you going. I am sure that many will add more when The DLC is truly over.


Don't get me wrong. I have plenty of mods installed.


Spoiler: My Current Installed Package List



Bain Packages:
000 - ==Fixes==
++ 001 - Acquisitive Soul Gems - 2_4-5312-2-4.zip (98020BA6) (Installed)
++ 002 - Ancient_Nord_Armor_Fix-2808-1.rar (E600D33A) (Installed)
++ 003 - Appropriately Attired Jarls-23793-1-1.7z (1913D0BB) (Installed)
++ 004 - Argonian Decapitation Fix-22624-1-0.rar (19B30E6C) (Installed)
++ 005 - bowlegged_jump_fix_11-7416-1-1.7z (94FAF991) (Installed)
++ 007 - Distant Decal Fix 1_2-31982-1-2.7z (FF2133A7) (Installed)
++ 008 - Fast travel fimescale fix-19389-1-0.zip (54D74FDA) (Installed)
++ 009 - Dual Sheath Redux-34155-1-4.7z (B0F2CBA5) (Installed)
++ 010 - Elemental Staffs Pack-34155-.7z (FF74DF45) (Installed)
++ 011 - Frostfall Pack-34155-.7z (A24BDFA5) (Installed)
++ 012 - Immersive Armors Pack-34155-.7z (CE3C3251) (Installed)
++ 013 - Immersive Weapons Pack-34155-.7z (9F84467B) (Installed)
++ 014 - T3nd0s Skyrim Redone Pack-34155-.7z (47CFE26A) (Installed)
++ 015 - Skyrim -Elys- AltF4 v1-17202-1-0-0-0.rar (DE7242F8) (Installed)
++ 016 - ArgonianSneakTailTwistFix-32949-1-1.7z (FFB28D42) (Installed)
++ 017 - Skyrim Project Optimization-32505-1-4.rar (25522D8D) (Installed)
++ 018 - Unofficial Skyrim Patch-19-1-3-1a.7z (A193EFF9) (Installed)
++ 019 - Unofficial Dawnguard Patch-23491-1-2-1a.7z (46729B82) (Installed)
++ 020 - Unofficial Dragonborn Patch-31083-1-0-3b.7z (46964661) (Installed)
++ 021 - Unofficial Hearthfire Patch-25127-1-1-0.7z (792975B3) (Installed)
++ 023 - Skyrim Weapon De-LARP-ification Project Pack-34155-.7z (CDE810B0) (Installed)
++ 024 - With Improved Fireball Spell-30947-v2-4.rar (90EA6685) (Installed)
++ 025 - Even Better Quest Objectives-32695-1-1.7z (C40FA019) (Installed)
++ 026 - Realistic Force-601-1-9.rar (6520968D) (Installed)
++ 027 - XPMS - back hip Dagger-26800-1-4.7z (A593A9D7) (Installed)
++ 028 - Magic-shield arm patch - Non FNIS user-26800-.7z (58C343A3) (Installed)
029 - ==DLC Stuff==
++ 030 - Dawnguard Rune Weapons FXS Replacer-29735-1-0.zip (6E72DE32) (Installed)
++ 031 - Explosive Bolts Visualized v1_0_2-21922-1-0-2.7z (4E527BFD) (Installed)
++ 032 - When Vampires Attack-28235-1-0-1.7z (20192931) (Installed)
++ 033 - XCED-1_00-21839-1-0.7z (9E88F972) (Installed)
++ 034 - Dawnguard Rewritten - Arvak-24019-1-1-1.7z (05638C98) (Installed)
035 - ==Interface Mods==
++ 036 - HQ3DMap_-_Normals_Original-4817-2-0.7z (22025535) (Installed)
++ 037 - HQ3DMap_-_Meshes_Hi-Res-4817-2-0.7z (2831E96D) (Installed)
++ 038 - Fertigo_Pro_Font-95-2-0.rar (F1D6059A) (Installed)
++ 039 - Better Dialogue Controls v1_2-27371-1-2.zip (B805C3F1) (Installed)
++ 040 - Better MessageBox Controls v1_2-28170-1-2.zip (F0F776CB) (Installed)
++ 041 - BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions-16887-V1.7z (B7CCE389) (Installed)
++ 042 - Hi-Res Quality World Map - All Roads-4929.zip (C3237746) (Installed)
++ 043 - Disease Descriptions for the Immersive Adventurer-31202-1-2.7z (0F8AC080) (Installed)
++ 046 - CategorizedFavoritesMenu v0_1_18-4862-0-1-17.7z (5032772B) (Installed)
++ 047 - Categorized Favorites Menu Oni Edition Version 1_8_Widescreen Version-22307-1-8b.rar (19142818) (Installed)
++ 048 - DungeonQuestAwareness_1-0-9720-1-0.zip (6E51493C) (Installed)
++ 049 - Standard Interface Key Tweaks-88-3-2.zip (2844642B) (Installed)
++ 050 - Lockpicking Retexture-2845-1-2.rar (95212C76) (Installed)
++ 051 - RaceMenu v1-4-9-29624-1-4-9.7z (F81C204F) (Installed)
++ 052 - Simple Crosshair-26387-1-20.rar (8FB3F6E0) (Installed)
++ 053 - Main Menu Spinning Skyrim Emblem Average Speed-7801.7z (6B1BC5B8) (Installed)
++ 054 - NACMIM - Full-26822-1-6.zip (B9FFCE21) (Installed)
++ 055 - Skill Interface ReTexture NMM Installer V6 Updated-7308-6-0-0.rar (12A3B28C) (Installed)
++ 057 - SmallerCursor-2317.rar (38D536E5) (Installed)
++ 058 - Time on loading v5-98.zip (9AF0C71C) (Installed)
++ 059 - Lore-Based Loading Screens 1_0-21265-1-0.zip (753F7806) (Installed)
++ 060 - No smoke-7901-1-0.rar (0F3C12C5) (Installed)
++ 061 - noboringsleepwaitmenu-12625-1-4.7z (BA803B0F) (Installed)
++ 062 - Unique Region Names v3-15125-3.zip (34E34CC9) (Installed)
++ 063 - Unique Region Names - Dragonborn v1-31371-1.zip (39F8AA1E) (Installed)
064 - ==Conflicting Texture Mods==
++ 067 - Better Dynamic Snow 2-20-10383-2-20.7z (6D74F16A) (Installed)
++ 068 - Chests_Rich_Dirty_1024-4457-1-2 (2).rar (3F8EF847) (Installed)
++ 069 - No stretching Full-26126-2-1.7z (5A790FEA) (Installed)
++ 070 - Ruins_Clutter_Improved_v2-5-14227-2-5.7z (5A086E20) (Installed)
++ 071 - Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweaks only-2906-v1-5.rar (362FF353) (Installed)
++ 072 - SMIM v1-43-8655-1-43.7z (1EF96885) (Installed)
++ 073 - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Dungeons-607.7z (1FFC1A10) (Installed)
++ 074 - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Landscape-607.7z (C8180451) (Installed)
++ 075 - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Misc-607.7z (5647495C) (Installed)
++ 076 - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Towns-607.7z (65E7829F) (Installed)
++ 077 - Skyrim HD v1_6 FULL - Riften-607-1-6.7z (448975CD) (Installed)
++ 078 - Serious HD Retexture LANDSCAPE 2048px-2146-v2-0.rar (34B78B2C) (Installed)
++ 079 - Serious HD Retexture LANDSCAPE 2048px UPDATE-2146-v2-0.rar (1799257D) (Installed)
++ 080 - HD Misc v1-3595-1-0.zip (C970EDB1) (Installed)
++ 081 - Tobes Highres Textures 1_2-1123-1-2.rar (7BC1C25F) (Installed)
++ 082 - Tobes_Highres_Textures_1_2b_SMIM_Patch-1123-1-2.rar (34F347B8) (Installed)
++ 083 - HQ_FOOD-INGREDIENTS_1-6_CUMULATIVE_-1192-1-6.7z (DC58B157) (Installed)
084 - ==Landscape & Environment==
++ 085 - Snow and Rocks HD 2048-1382.zip (1F65E912) (Installed)
++ 086 - AOF_Detailed_Mountains_2_1-4805-2-1.rar (E6862655) (Installed)
++ 087 - AOF_Farmhouses_1_2-7255-1-2.rar (90C50638) (Installed)
++ 088 - Skyrim Flora Overhaul v179e-141-v1-79e.7z (5638BF8D) (Installed)
++ 089 - ChimneysForSkyrimRW-17919-2-0.7z (0BE8D1BC) (Installed)
++ 090 - Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition-25300-1-0.zip (F31AE50D) (Installed)
++ 091 - Enhanced_Night_Skyrim_v04_Medium_Stars-85-0-4.zip (DF7BD2C6) (Installed)
++ 092 - Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs v3 7z-4470-3-0.7z (3E42E357) (Installed)
++ 093 - Dragon Chiseled-27095-2-1.7z (E0E8E957) (Installed)
++ 094 - Hd Enhanced Terrain and Map snow -29782-V8.rar (9EF6A79E) (Installed)
++ 095 - HQLODs_-_Meshes_Hi-Res-4834.7z (6A26FB17) (Installed)
++ 096 - Hybrids Hires Plant and Herb Retexture v4-1546.zip (4617B9F5) (Installed)
++ 097 - Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - MCM Special Edition-18916-2-2.rar (6E731E30) (Installed)
++ 098 - Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RLO-18916-.rar (2DDB62ED) (Installed)
++ 099 - HiRes Road Signs Version 3 Worn Text-436-3-0.rar (10582F02) (Installed)
++ 100 - HQ_4k_milky_way_galaxy_v2-810.rar (E24AE167) (Installed)
++ 101 - Moss Rocks 1_31-31856-1-31.7z (44FEF2E2) (Installed)
++ 102 - Mushroom retexture pack-29935-1-1.rar (D069AC74) (Installed)
++ 103 - mushroom stew-29935-1.rar (2421302F) (Installed)
++ 104 - Point The Way-33393-1-0-1a.7z (1A3349EE) (Installed)
++ 105 - Real Ice_Dull and Ice Pack-5388.rar (FED4FC53) (Installed)
++ 106 - high realistic tundra moss AOF-28292-1-4.rar (0EDC963C) (Installed)
++ 107 - Re-Defined_Dungeons_-3147-1-0.zip (B0092920) (Installed)
++ 108 - TreesHD_Skyrim_variation_ULTRA_NEW-3812-1-6.rar (2E84DCDD) (Installed)
++ 109 - Visible_Windows_High_v1_2-6971-1-2.7z (A9B51533) (Installed)
++ 110 - Vibrant Auroras 1_2-6675-1-2.7z (6F6DB39F) (Installed)
++ 111 - Whitrun_Trellis_Texture_1024____v_1_1-1647.zip (8662A93C) (Installed)
++ 112 - WATER 1_6c-13268-1-6c.7z (B45BA714) (Installed)
++ 113 - WATER Dragonborn 1_6c-13268-1-6c.7z (36FE943B) (Installed)
++ 114 - windmills resized -30026-1-1.rar (5DDC40C9) (Installed)
115 - ==Characters & Creatures==
++ 116 - Better_Beast_Races-2_00-Lite-944-2-0L.7z (F26E2B9F) (Installed)
++ 117 - 83Willows 101BUGs V4_1 HighResolution-4955-4-1 (2).7z (4A24BBFF) (Installed)
++ 118 - Hearthfire Edition Cleaned-11555-.zip (039B6E23) (Installed)
++ 119 - coverkhajiits_male_version-5941-1-0.rar (FB6385BC) (Installed)
++ 120 - coverkhajiits_female_version-5941-1-0.rar (8E9A2FD3) (Installed)
++ 121 - AIMP - Antz in my Pantz-18855-v2-03.rar (3FC8B03E) (Installed)
++ 122 - Realistic Hair-3397-1-0.rar (8E0DBE20) (Installed)
++ 123 - AOF Believable Hair 1_3_2 -Female and Male--4307-1-3-2.rar (689DFD88) (Installed)
++ 124 - Beard_High Resolution-28363-v2-0.rar (365E9EC3) (Installed)
++ 125 - Better Freckles v1_0_1-4502-1-0-1.7z (93C5D4B4) (Installed)
++ 126 - Female Vampires Have Fangs-22522-0-1.7z (23A2E5A0) (Installed)
++ 127 - Female without BBB and Male Breathing Idles V0_1-7093.rar (4457EB8C) (Installed)
++ 128 - Footprints v0_99-22745-0-99.7z (ACCFCDAB) (Installed)
++ 129 - High Resolution-30411-v2-0.rar (17CA44B3) (Installed)
++ 130 - Wrye Bash Pack High Res-3621-1-7.7z (1396C904) (Installed)
++ 131 - Bellyaches HD Dragon Replacer Pack-29631-1-0.7z (B7247A05) (Installed)
++ 132 - Better Male Feet-32378-.rar (243D8B56) (Installed)
++ 133 - Dawnguard Patch-32378-.rar (854D46DA) (Installed)
++ 134 - children dirt skin-6172-2.rar (A9A47C76) (Installed)
++ 135 - Even Better Ice Wraiths - Completely Redone-32741-v1.rar (AC8ACAC0) (Installed)
++ 136 - Fraost Atronach HD-27643-1-0.rar (21C67747) (Installed)
++ 137 - HD Rabbits Plus-10625-6.7z (4A6D2F9F) (Installed)
++ 138 - Improved Foot Wraps for females-4473-1-0.rar (0FC5E3F2) (Installed)
++ 139 - PondFish Retexture-4786-1-0.rar (CC96D98E) (Installed)
++ 140 - XCE-1_13-2356-1-13.7z (09B4B0CC) (Installed)
++ 141 - Natural Eyes High Res 1_3-3589-1-3.zip (7D48D849) (Installed)
142 - ==Clothing & Equipment==
++ 143 - Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows - NMM-Bash Compatible Wizard-5711-3-2.7z (FDF40CAC) (Installed)
++ 144 - HQ_Shields-225-1.7z (88CA953A) (Installed)
++ 145 - Improved Closefaced Helmets --FULL SET-- V0_9-15927-0-9.zip (B11D255A) (Installed)
++ 146 - Improved Dawnguard helmets-15927-0-9b.zip (4C36DA34) (Installed)
++ 147 - improved imperial full face helmet - no cloth around the neck--15927-0-9.zip (1FB49584) (Installed)
++ 148 - Nightingale Prime HD - Leather Version-28899-Final.zip (623AF669) (Installed)
++ 149 - ShieldOfYsgramor_update-2121-1.rar (D1BD7B72) (Installed)
++ 151 - Elemental Staffs 2K-15152-1-00.rar (1FD99F2A) (Installed)
++ 152 - Elven Weapons for Silence-27726-1-1.7z (54F8EA4F) (Installed)
++ 153 - Greatswords SSwTB v2_3-27178-2-3.rar (27BA45B6) (Installed)
++ 154 - Greatswords SSwTB - Dawnguard v2-27178-2.rar (ECC23338) (Installed)
++ 155 - Greatswords SSwTB - Dragonborn-27178-1.rar (33D031FB) (Installed)
++ 156 - jewels of the nord - high res-27038-1-2.rar (506808D6) (Installed)
++ 157 - aMidianBorn book of silence WEAPONS-24909-1-5.7z (0E677716) (Installed)
++ 158 - aMidianBorn book of silence_ARMORS-24909-1-5.7z (62A12545) (Installed)
++ 159 - Better Circlets HQ 2K V1o1-6495.rar (72EF65E9) (Installed)
++ 160 - Corrected Wrecked Version-3375-0-9a.zip (86AB3AD8) (Installed)
++ 161 - Skyrim Weapon DeLARPification Project v1_0_5-16072-1-0-5.7z (505670B5) (Installed)
++ 162 - Skyrim Weapon DeLARPification Project Dawnguard v1_0-16072-DG1-0.7z (C160E062) (Installed)
++ 163 - Skyrim Weapon DeLARPification Project Dawnguard v1_0_1-16072-1-0-1.7z (3ED3CBE2) (Installed)
++ 164 - Ultimate HD Torch -less glowing cloth--28060-.rar (381A95EB) (Installed)
165 - ==Animations & Effects==
++ 166 - Animated Weapon Enchants-12668-1-14.zip (8C9B56BE) (Installed)
++ 167 - BetterTurnAnimationOnlyOnePose1-1-8080-1-1.7z (B6E6EAB2) (Installed)
++ 168 - Fix Crossed Swords and Turn with Leg move-8080-1-1.rar (BD2BD1B6) (Installed)
++ 169 - BFS Effects 3_4 - BSA-14692-3-4.rar (D1EE0A00) (Installed)
++ 170 - BFS Effects 3_5 - Dragonborn Dawnguard-14692-3-5.rar (A9D5572C) (Installed)
++ 171 - DSI High v1_6_1-2947-1-6-1.7z (9FFE007A) (Installed)
++ 172 - Enchantment Effect Replacer - Combined-1345.zip (CD0F3E68) (Installed)
++ 173 - Enhanced Blood Textures 3_5-60-3-5.rar (D33BD449) (Installed)
++ 174 - 0 Dragonborn-Dawnguard Compatibility Patch-60-.rar (7E29CB6E) (Installed)
++ 175 - NMM Compatible - With Acquisitive Soul Gems-30087-1-1.rar (C5F82F49) (Installed)
++ 176 - Finer Dust-2636-1-0.zip (EB911133) (Installed)
++ 177 - Improved Weapon Impact Effects - 10445-1-1CLEAN.zip (F625068A) (Installed)
++ 178 - MintyLightningModV21-15506-21-0.zip (C8B1F6C2) (Installed)
++ 179 - C_O_T_Lightning_Patch_3_1-15506-3-1.zip (FBAC2B99) (Installed)
++ 180 - No Spinning Death Animation v1-17214-1-0.rar (376CC873) (Installed)
++ 181 - No Twitching Dragon Death Animation-17214.rar (28851275) (Installed)
++ 182 - Rainbows v1_041-25666-1-041.7z (2AB34948) (Installed)
++ 183 - RealisticSmokeandEmbers_High_v1_4-836.7z (F63B5EA4) (Installed)
++ 184 - Running with a bow 3rd person-12426-1-0.zip (D6DD6AB8) (Installed)
++ 185 - Shooting Stars v1_041-25022-1-041.7z (0865A6C5) (Installed)
++ 186 - Rainfall FX-6387-2.zip (6B3207FE) (Installed)
++ 187 - Pine_Needles_FX-6387-2.zip (53EE9B27) (Installed)
++ 188 - The_Rift_-_Aspen_Leaves_FX_-_Super_Performance-6387.zip (E3E270A2) (Installed)
++ 189 - Snowfall_FX-6387.zip (E97FF5B8) (Installed)
++ 190 - 1_Skyrim Sunglare V4_2 HD-116-4-2.rar (D23193A4) (Installed)
++ 191 - Ultimate HD Fire Effects -Ultra Version--28642-1-9.zip (CFE7FC08) (Installed)
++ 192 - SMIM by Brumbek compatible meshes-28642-1-81.rar (C85956B8) (Installed)
++ 193 - Warmer_Magic_Lights_v2-4419-2.7z (CE6E92B4) (Installed)
++ 194 - Warmer Magic Lights v2_Compatibility_Patches-26230-0-10.7z (2962B7B3) (Installed)
195 - ==Clutter & miscellaneous==
++ 196 - Better Bones-12085-1.7z (953D44D8) (Installed)
++ 197 - Better Shadowmarks-10056-1.zip (EBE21A8A) (Installed)
++ 198 - Designs of The Nords Banners-13429-1-5.zip (6B0C0ABD) (Installed)
++ 199 - Destructible bottles v1_5 Extended-26017-1-5.7z (9C12945D) (Installed)
++ 200 - Detailed_Rugs_1-2-29608-1-2.7z (790D6B4B) (Installed)
++ 201 - Tenets Restored 1_3 - Standard Edition-31087-1-3.7z (8DE567A5) (Installed)
++ 202 - The 418th Step 1_2 - Snow Version-19107-1-2SN.zip (FFEBEB97) (Installed)
++ 203 - 2024x2048_maps-3306-2.7z (B63643E5) (Installed)
++ 204 - Ceramic Style Poisons-4259-v3-0.rar (F12CC516) (Installed)
++ 205 - Ceramic Style Potions-4259-v3-0.rar (E92A3C49) (Installed)
++ 206 - Dust_Pile_v2-1838.rar (FEF9CE55) (Installed)
++ 207 - Enhanced HD Dragon Bones 2k v1_6a all options-28741-1-6a.rar (21EE26BA) (Installed)
++ 208 - HD Keys With Normal Maps-2875-1.7z (70742CA4) (Installed)
++ 209 - HD_Ore_And_Ingots_with_manager-9912-1-0.7z (43649D74) (Installed)
++ 210 - HDSacks14TypeABig-2836.zip (60FC8D87) (Installed)
++ 211 - HDSacks14TypeASmall-2836-1-4.zip (550C85D8) (Installed)
++ 212 - ISW High v1_3-2532-1-3.7z (2246E899) (Installed)
++ 213 - Mystery_Modders-Shrines-HD-30932-1-1.rar (FDFE9FE8) (Installed)
++ 214 - Pilgrims Delight - Zul Do Dov-10940-1-1.zip (C70AACA4) (Installed)
++ 215 - Radiant and Unique Potions Poisons and BOOZE v2 NON GLOW-18799-2-0.rar (33A0F96A) (Installed)
++ 216 - Realistic Instruments Pack-8027-1.zip (94E2D2DE) (Installed)
++ 217 - Realistic Paper DARK-937-0-21a.rar (D2C05120) (Installed)
++ 218 - Septim HD 1 point 0-3018-1-0.zip (9A56B16D) (Installed)
++ 219 - Smudged Glass Version-3693.7z (58A31BB7) (Installed)
++ 220 - Ultimate HD Torch by rheadude compatible-6950-1-0.rar (AD037FD8) (Installed)
++ 221 - HD Baskets Fixed-2782-1-1.7z (370FDDF8) (Installed)
++ 222 - Soul Gems Differ - BAIN Wizard-6335-1-5-2.7z (C5BADCFB) (Installed)
++ 223 - Super Realistic Ore Textures-3794-1.zip (8E7CBDB4) (Installed)
++ 224 - Sweet Mother HD-4947-2-0.7z (F0DA5290) (Installed)
++ 225 - Skyrim_Redesigned_v1.0.7z (EF3B25BA) (Installed)
++ 226 - Activate Noise Removal-210-1-0.zip (4A5A4A64) (Installed)
++ 227 - Ambient Seagulls-1306-1.rar (8E61374F) (Installed)
++ 228 - Better Animal Footsteps 1-24805-1-0.rar (6BA48A93) (Installed)
++ 229 - FSS - Better Bards-6496-1-0.rar (9E8BB7D8) (Installed)
++ 230 - Better_Horse_Pain_Sounds-12608-1.zip (2FD07EDE) (Installed)
++ 231 - BWS v1_1-17903.zip (6CC6C491) (Installed)
++ 232 - Clanking Armor-24352-1-2.rar (2426784E) (Installed)
++ 233 - Realistic werewolves - Feral werewolf Sounds-13779-1-4.rar (1D6D354A) (Installed)
++ 234 - Immersive Skyrim Thunder V6-1702-V6.rar (CB1CE707) (Installed)
++ 235 - Improved Combat Sounds V2 2-5289-2-2.zip (4A1CB4F5) (Installed)
++ 236 - Bow sound-27208-1.rar (230DD09B) (Installed)
++ 237 - Main File --fixed the Normal Crossbow sound---31274-.rar (24A5031A) (Installed)
++ 238 - Roosters At Dawn-17257.7z (AA779E39) (Installed)
++ 239 - SILENT Skyrim 1_01-30877-1-01.rar (32F462AD) (Installed)
++ 240 - Smooth draw and Sheathe sfx-1117-1-0.zip (07C5C393) (Installed)
++ 241 - Thundering Shouts-3799-1-2.7z (12592E5C) (Installed)
++ 242 - WBE_1_1-9962.zip (8FD51448) (Installed)
++ 243 - Improved Horse Step Sounds-31039-1-0.zip (4540FEF5) (Installed)
++ 244 - Realistic Wolf Howls Less barks-30636-1-4.rar (D191859E) (Installed)
245 - ==Gameplay==
++ 246 - Auto Unequip Ammo v5_0-10753-5-0.zip (F37C383A) (Installed)
++ 247 - SM Drop Lit Torches V2-0-10394-V2-0.zip (958EEF36) (Installed)
++ 248 - Move_it_-_Less_Wait_Time-4020-1-01.zip (072A5E2C) (Installed)
++ 249 - Reduced_Distance_NPC_Greetings-746.7z (69A9D0B9) (Installed)
++ 250 - Wearable Lanterns 2_2a-17416-2-2a.zip (6F38FE4F) (Installed)
++ 251 - Lanterns for Caravans-23017-1-0.zip (51127FE6) (Installed)
++ 252 - Lanterns for Guards - Optional Add-On-24568-1-0.zip (8A70E0C6) (Installed)
++ 253 - Non-Essential Children-32450-10.zip (94777A36) (Installed)
++ 254 - Non-Essential Children - Hearthfire-32450-1-0.zip (46AB23EC) (Installed)
++ 255 - Ars Metallica - Smithing Enhancement-16084-1-2-0.7z (6509D289) (Installed)
++ 256 - Bring Out Your Dead-14178-1-1-6.7z (E5C4A6B2) (Installed)
++ 257 - Candle Lanterns of the North - Dawnguard Edition-22986-1-1DG.zip (728F394D) (Installed)
++ 258 - ClamsDropPearls-9037-1-0.7z (A704FBBF) (Installed)
++ 259 - Convenient Horses v4_6-14950-4-6.zip (5895692B) (Installed)
++ 260 - Dark brotherhood forever misc-10194.rar (AF23B74F) (Installed)
++ 261 - Revision 3-17969-Rev-03.zip (9A518E16) (Installed)
++ 262 - Thieves Guild Requirements-14157-1-5.zip (F5E79B09) (Installed)
++ 263 - Gildergreen Regrown-12254-1-2-5.7z (1DC60326) (Installed)
++ 264 - Guard Dialogue Overhaul-23390-1-3.7z (B189E84A) (Installed)
++ 265 - Lantern Caretakers-30506-1-0.rar (EB70B30E) (Installed)
++ 266 - Lock Overhaul-29979-1-1.rar (9B6CD56B) (Installed)
++ 267 - More Salt Please-13321-1-2.rar (96FB0A78) (Installed)
++ 268 - More Salt Please - Dragonborn Addon-13321-1-2.rar (1DC75D4C) (Installed)
++ 269 - Follower Trap Safety v1_1 Brawl Bug Plugin-11609-1-1.zip (10CA7F6B) (Installed)
++ 270 - More Village Animals Rorikstead Extended-8565-2-1.rar (5016DFA7) (Installed)
++ 271 - More Village Animals Ivarstead Extended-8565-2-1.rar (652AECBD) (Installed)
++ 272 - More Village Animals-8565-2-1.rar (7E1CE489) (Installed)
++ 273 - Crime Radius-1000-8078-1-0.zip (0F0EFBBE) (Installed)
++ 274 - Run For Your Lives-23906-1-2-1.7z (FF30C4FD) (Installed)
++ 275 - Skyrim -Community- Uncapper v1_15_1_0-1175-1-15-1-0.rar (EA065467) (Installed)
++ 276 - Skyrim Coin Replacer-8611-1-7.zip (E5EC799E) (Installed)
++ 277 - The Choice is Yours - Version 1_2-26359-1-2.zip (4AC19ADB) (Installed)
++ 278 - The Choice is Yours - Dawnguard-26359-1-12a.zip (28E9124C) (Installed)
++ 279 - The Paarthurnax Dilemma-18465-1-2-3.7z (0141AAF1) (Installed)
++ 280 - Traps Make Noise - minus Bear Trap-31799-1-1.zip (7D1E9429) (Installed)
281 - ==Post-STEP graphics enhancers==
++ 282 - Climates Of Tamriel - V3-1-17802-3-1.zip (FDD8695B) (Installed)
++ 284 - Climates Of Tamriel - Sounds-17802-3-1.zip (9587A6AD) (Installed)
++ 285 - Realistic Lighting Overhaul 4_0_7c NMM-BAINWizard Installer-30450-4-0-7c.7z (67A0513E) (Installed)
++ 286 - Morning Fogs-24810-1-2.rar (1E1C9E59) (Installed)
++ 287 - Real Shelter v98b - CoT version-31629--98b.7z (2CA68488) (Installed)
++ 288 - Perfect Whiterun 0_9_2-12974-0-9-2.zip (C0422064) (Installed)
++ 290 - Player Headtracking 2_6-23600-2-6.zip (7BFD9922) (Installed)
++ 291 - Inside_the_Nebula_-_Original_Nebula-6178.rar (E3CF7172) (Installed)
++ 293 - Revamped Exterior Fog-9930-1-0.rar (30D8913F) (Installed)
++ 294 - Cinematic Fire FX 2-2692-2-3.zip (B892F846) (Installed)
++ 295 - HD Embers-2692-1-1.rar (3572A80C) (Installed)
296 - ==Armor & Clothing==
++ 297 - Ethereal Elven Overhaul-24273-1-1-1.zip (FFDB4C2D) (Installed)
++ 298 - Detailed_Lips-1_20-689-1-2.7z (D02AFFA7) (Installed)
++ 299 - PFI_NMM Installer 1865-11954-1-865.7z (6C729B9A) (Installed)
++ 301 - seamless UNP and Coverwomen Look_3-3563.rar (31AF6947) (Installed)
++ 302 - UNP_BASE_Main_body_V1dot2-6709-1-2.7z (4C14DA5C) (Installed)
++ 303 - IA v6 BETA 2-19733-6-BETA-2.7z (3BA92CB5) (Installed)
++ 304 - UNP Support for Immersive Armors v6-19733-6.7z (87D79F38) (Installed)
++ 305 - Cloaks of Skyrim 1-2 -12092-1-2.rar (66FD5D61) (Installed)
++ 308 - Worn_Detailed_Guard_Shields_and_Banners_v05-1916.zip (C3DD3004) (Installed)
++ 309 - Armor_And_Other_Rigfixes_v2_2-2903-2-2.7z (E3820776) (Installed)
310 - ==Weapons==
++ 311 - Weapon_Retexture_Project-1754-1.7z (4252F292) (Installed)
++ 312 - Real_Glass_Weapons_v_2-0-9892-2-0.rar (8933C780) (Installed)
++ 313 - JaySuS_Swords_V13E-26230-0-02-2.7z (059CA016) (Installed)
++ 314 - Immersive Weapons-27644-1-5.7z (26681F17) (Installed)
315 - ==Crafting==
320 - ==Creatures and Followers==
++ 321 - ViljaInSkyrim_Ver1_4_1_1-26393-1-4-1-1.7z (0E55B071) (Installed)
++ 322 - AngelinaJolieVilja-26393-.7z (F7BEF44B) (Installed)
324 - ==Gameplay Tweaks==
++ 325 - Wet and Cold v1_13-27563-1-13.7z (E5654E92) (Installed)
++ 326 - Frostfall 2_3 Release-11163-2-3.7z (61079234) (Installed)
++ 327 - 2048x2048 HD Travel Cloak Fur Texture-11163-1-0.7z (AF2A2883) (Installed)
++ 328 - Sneak Tools 1_00-19447-1-00.zip (E583620B) (Installed)
++ 329 - Realistic_Crime_Radius_for_the_mod_manager-8078-1-0.zip (E27C60BC) (Installed)
++ 330 - HorseFastDismount-3145-1.rar (372F154D) (Installed)
++ 331 - SkyRe Support for Immersive Armors v6_2-19733-6-2.7z (5581A71A) (Installed)
++ 332 - Unlimited_Bookshelves_1-7-10891-1-7.zip (3AB5573F) (Installed)
334 - ==Magic & Enchantments==
339 - ==Misc Tweaks (NON STEP)==
++ 340 - particle_fixes_for_ENB.zip (AD6B661C) (Installed)
++ 341 - Alternate Start - Live Another Life-9557-2-2-2.7z (1DF91350) (Installed)
++ 343 - Designs_of_the_Nords_Main-13429-1-0.zip (11A2ECB0) (Installed)
++ 344 - moonpath_to_Elsweyr_95beta_-9782-9-5.rar (A24A1362) (Installed)
++ 345 - seq file to fix dialogue bug-9782-9-5.rar (578B1B0C) (Installed)
++ 346 - v222 Interesting NPCs.7z (F3993C87) (Installed)
347 - ==Sounds==
++ 348 - IceBreakers Improved Reverb v002 Clean-16907-.zip (A172986E) (Installed)
++ 349 - Intro_music_replacement_by_Malukah_LOUDER-2101.7z (E1FB7F4C) (Installed)
++ 350 - Nirnroots_Silenced-1497-1-0.7z (C54A94DC) (Installed)
++ 351 - True Medieval Tavern Music-27425-1-0.rar (545DE73C) (Installed)
++ 352 - Fantasy Music Overhaul v 1-7-0 main file-28583-3-15-13.rar (C140A0B6) (Installed)
++ 353 - Fantasy Music Overhaul v 1-75-0 Addon File-28583-1-75-0.rar (0828E0F7) (Installed)
++ 368 - SkyRe_11-9286-1-1.7z (24EAD5E8) (Installed)
376 - ==Last==





Spoiler: Plugin List



Active Mod Files:
00 Skyrim.esm
01 Update.esm
02 Dawnguard.esm
03 HearthFires.esm
04 Dragonborn.esm
05 Skyrim Project Optimization.esm
06 ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
07 JSwords.esm
08 Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
09 moonpath.esm
0A SPIKE.esm
0B Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp [Version 1.3.1a]
0C Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp [Version 1.2.1]
0D Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp [Version 1.1.0]
0E Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp [Version 1.0.3]
0F Chesko_Frostfall.esp
10 Better Dynamic Snow.esp
11 Morning Fogs.esp
12 Rainbows.esp
13 RevampedExteriorFog.esp
14 BWS.esp
15 Clanking Armor.esp
16 ClimatesOfTamriel-Nights-Level-3.esp
17 ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound.esp
18 IceBreaker's Improved Reverb-v0.02-Cleaned.esp [Version erb]
19 IHSS.esp
1A Improved Combat Sounds v2.2.esp
1B randomthunder.esp
1C Rooster At Dawn v1.0.esp
1D Thundering Shouts.esp
1E Warmer Magic Lights v2.esp
1F MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp
20 fantasy music overhaul.esp
21 fantasy music overhaul - unique town music.esp
22 StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
23 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
24 Ars Metallica.esp [Version 1.2.0]
25 BirdsHFclean.esp
26 Birdsofskyrim.esp
27 BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions.esp
28 Bring Out Your Dead.esp [Version 1.1.6]
29 Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
2A Chesko_WearableLantern_Guards.esp
2B Chesko_WearableLantern_Candle_DG.esp
2C Chesko_WearableLantern_Caravaner.esp
2D ClamsDropPearls.esp
2E dbmisc.esp
2F Dead Body Collision.esp
30 Dual Sheath Redux.esp
31 DungeonQuestAwareness.esp
32 fFastTravelSpeedMult_4.esp [Version 1.0]
33 Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - RLO.esp
34 UnlimitedBookshelves.esp
35 Moss Rocks.esp
36 PilgrimsDelight.esp
37 Point The Way.esp [Version 1.0.1a]
38 RabbitsPlus.esp
39 Radiant and Unique Potions Poisons and Booze.esp
3A RealShelter.esp
3B ShootingStars.esp
3C Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
3D SMDropLitTorch.esp
3E Convenient Horses.esp
3F Destructible_bottles.esp
40 Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
41 Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
42 Footprints.esp
43 RaceMenu.esp
44 WetandCold.esp
45 SkyUI.esp
46 iHUD.esp
47 Cloaks.esp
48 DragonbornArmorFix.esp
49 Elemental Staves.esp
4A ExplosiveBoltsVisualized.esp
4B hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
4C imp_helm.esp
4D imp_helm_imp.esp
4E imp_helm_dawn.esp
4F JSwordsDistributionBalancePlugin.esp
50 Lock Overhaul.esp
51 SkyRe_Main.esp
52 SkyRe_Combat.esp
53 SkyRe_CraftingFix.esp
54 SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
55 SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
56 SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
57 SkyRe_Survivalism.esp
58 SkyRe_hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
59 Gildergreen Regrown.esp [Version 1.2.5]
5A moonpath_questdata.esp
5B Run For Your Lives.esp [Version 1.2.1]
5C When Vampires Attack.esp [Version 1.0.1]
5D SkyrimChimneysRW.esp
5E The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp [Version 1.2.3]
5F whiterun spruce by revan1199.esp
60 SkyrimCoinReplacer.esp
61 Appropriately Attired Jarls Redux.esp
62 BetterQuestObjectives.esp
63 BlockSparkles.esp
64 Distant DetailHF.esp
65 dynamic fires.esp
66 Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
67 Headtracking.esp
68 Immersive Weapons.esp
69 More Salt Please.esp
6A More Salt Please - Dragonborn addon.esp
6B dD-No Twitching Dragon Death Animation.esp
6C NonEssentialChildren.esp
6D SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
6E dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
6F dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
70 TheChoiceIsYours.esp
71 TheChoiceIsYours_Dawnguard.esp
72 Thieves Guild Requirements.esp
73 Waterbreathing Breathless Emerge.esp
74 AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
75 Chesko_Step418_SN.esp
76 Unique Region Names.esp
77 CinematicFireFX.esp
78 Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
79 Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp
7A Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
7B Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
7C dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
7D BFSEffects.esp
7E DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
7F Realistic crime report radius.esp
80 Sneak Tools.esp
81 Sneak Tools Vanilla Hoods.esp
82 Sneak Tools Vanilla Masks.esp
83 Acquisitive Soul Gems.esp
84 Enhanced Soul Trap.esp
85 Soul Gems Differ - E.esp
86 dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
87 Beards.esp
88 Brows.esp
89 3DNPC.esp
8A Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
8B Follower Trap Safety.esp
8C EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp
++ moveitLWT.esp
8D Alternate Start - Live Another Life.esp [Version 2.2.2]
8E ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
8F Animated Weapon Enchants.esp
90 WATER.esp
91 WATER Plants.esp
92 WATER DB Waves.esp
93 Bashed Patch, 0.esp
94 DawnguardRuneWeaponsFXSReplacer.esp
95 EMViljangelinaPatch.esp
96 manny Lantern Caretakers.esp
97 MVABasic.esp
98 MVAIvarstead.esp
99 MVARorikstead.esp
9A ORM-Arvak.esp
9B Unique Region Names - Dragonborn.esp
9C Dual Sheath Redux Patch.esp
----> Delinquent MASTER: ReProccer.esp
9D ReProccer.esp
9E ReProccerDragonborn.esp
9F ReProccerNONPLAYERfix.esp



But you also get content with the DLC's that modders are simply unable to do because they don't have access to the game's source code. An excellent example are the crossbows. Without the Dawnguard DLC, you cannot ever hope to have a crossbow in the game. And by all means, I strongly advise people to mod their game over DLC. But being the Bethesda fanboy that I am, I tend to buy everything that they put out regardless.


----------



## rpsgc

And spears, don't forget spears.


----------



## Rust1d?

Hey guys, a bit late to the party and started playing yesterday. What is a fun race/class combo?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> Hey guys, a bit late to the party and started playing yesterday. What is a fun race/class combo?


Punchcat


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> Hey guys, a bit late to the party and started playing yesterday. What is a fun race/class combo?


Argonian with this mod: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34903/?tab=3&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fuser%3D0%26id%3D34903


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I made a female argonian once called "flip my tail"


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Argonian with this mod: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34903/?tab=3&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fuser%3D0%26id%3D34903


Thats awesome.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> Hey guys, a bit late to the party and started playing yesterday. What is a fun race/class combo?


using SkyRe mod, I am running an unarmed Argonian melee claw build (Khajiit would work too, maybe better, but I hadn't rolled a lizard yet) that doesn't use magic, and only wields a crossbow when pretty necessary, like vs a dragon til it lands. I am also running a Wood Elf that uses no melee weapons, only long and short bows, even better if you can get Hunting in Skyrim to work correctly. Quite a bit more boring, but easier is a heavy armor, 2handed-only Orc build who is invested into the speechcraft tree to use shouts a LOT. I have 6 characters that I randomly pick to play with each sitdown, just to keep it kind of fresh, and with SkyrimRedone changing most of the bland, same spell just higher level perks, it is pretty fun, even with a boring melee character.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rust1d?*
> 
> Hey guys, a bit late to the party and started playing yesterday. What is a fun race/class combo?


If you just started playing, I reccomend going the stereotypical sword and board nord. That or a dual wield redguard.


----------



## Mopar63

If you plan to play the main story line and become Dragonborn then I suggest a Nord, it seems to fit the storyline better. If you instead are going to skip or do not care about the main storyline and want to play a particular style then it depends on the style. Khajiit and Argonian are both excellent for Theif or Assasin style of play. Nord works well as general sword and board ad does Redguard and Orc. Nord for some reason gets a two handed weapon bonus and thus can be effective going that route as well. Elves and Breton are great for magic with the Wood Evles being awesome archers.

The cool thing is once you get past about level 5 you are not going to care so much as any race can truly play anything.


----------



## Mopar63

double post...


----------



## Tagkaman

Honestly, the dovahkiin can be of any race because the dragon blood is a gift bestowed upon mankind by Akatosh.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Honestly, the dovahkiin can be of any race because the dragon blood is a gift bestowed upon mankind by Akatosh.


Yes, but let's face it: Skyrim puts emphasis on a Nord Dragonborn.

A few points:
-Set in Skyrim, a land of Nords.
-A civil war involving the worship of Talos, a Nord who ascended to god-hood
-Return of Alduin, the Nordic God of Destruction
-Strong presence of Greybeards, who are Nordic in origin
-Thu'um, which was taught to the Nords of Skyrim by dragons


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Honestly, the dovahkiin can be of any race because the dragon blood is *a gift bestowed upon mankind by Akatosh*.


So any race except Orc, Elf, Khahiit and Argonian.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Yes, but let's face it: Skyrim puts emphasis on a Nord Dragonborn.
> 
> A few points:
> -Set in Skyrim, a land of Nords.
> -A civil war involving the worship of Talos, a Nord who ascended to god-hood
> -Return of Alduin, the Nordic God of Destruction
> -Strong presence of Greybeards, who are Nordic in origin
> -Thu'um, which was taught to the Nords of Skyrim by dragons


this and the fact that playing as a non-Nord has equally bad choices for the war storyline. If you're a Nord, the Imperials were going to execute you, the likely choice is Stormcloak. If you're not a Nord, well.. the Stormcloaks aren't very fond of you either.


----------



## Dorkseid

An Altmer character not only allows for allying with the Imperials, it also puts a nice, odd spin on the whole Dragonborn dynamic...the most hated hero in Skyrim. I'm playing an Altmer that I modeled after Kain of Nosgoth. And yes, I'm one of those derivative fanboys who does stuff like that.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Honestly, the dovahkiin can be of any race because the dragon blood is *a gift bestowed upon mankind by Akatosh*.
> 
> 
> 
> So any race except Orc, Elf, Khahiit and Argonian.
Click to expand...

Sorry, misquoted. Here is the actual quote:

Quote:


> Dragonborn scarcely exist, and it is rare for more than one to appear within an era. They can belong to any race or gender, since the Dragon blood (transliterated from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Dovah Sos) is a "gift" bestowed to certain mortals favored by Akatosh.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Sorry, misquoted. Here is the actual quote:


I understand the material that was put out but look at the way the game is setup to respond.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just finished installing and modding Skyrim again. I am thinking about starting a Merchant type player where I am focused on bartering and commerce instead of adventuring and fighting and will only actively fight if my life depended on it. My end goal is to legitimately amass a huge amount of gold and real estate without stealing or pillaging. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just finished installing and modding Skyrim again. I am thinking about starting a Merchant type player where I am focused on bartering and commerce instead of adventuring and fighting and will only actively fight if my life depended on it. My end goal is to legitimately amass a huge amount of gold and real estate without stealing or pillaging. Wish me luck guys!


Good luck!!!

Get all those war mods going aswell. Lets see how long you last then!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> Get all those war mods going aswell. Lets see how long you last then!!!


Are you trying to get me killed my on my journey to Riverwood?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you trying to get me killed my on my journey to Riverwood?


At least use Redone and make earning all that gold a challenge. Anyways, it sounds less like 'merchant' and more like 'scavenger' lol. Fury to make everyone fight, fear to make the victor run away, all those dead bodies for you to loot.. all without ever drawing a weapon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> At least use Redone and make earning all that gold a challenge. Anyways, it sounds less like 'merchant' and more like 'scavenger' lol. Fury to make everyone fight, fear to make the victor run away, all those dead bodies for you to loot.. all without ever drawing a weapon.


Doesn't scavenging and merchanting go hand in hand back then? Scavengers loot dead bodies and make stuff and sell it.







Joking aside, I am taking your advice and Lifeshield's to my my merchant experience more challenging. It will be interesting to see how far I last and how long it takes me to:

- Buy a horse
- Buy a house
- Buy land
- Build a house
- Own/Invest in stores


----------



## Lifeshield

Civil Wars, Wars in Skyrim, and Deadly Dragons on hardest difficulty.

Now play by your given rules as well and let's see if you make it to Whiterun without dying. Pit stop at Bleakfalls Burrow on the way for the fast travel.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Civil Wars, Wars in Skyrim, and Deadly Dragons with full SkyRe and no followers using a 'pacifist' build.
> 
> Now play by your given rules as well and let's see if you make it to Whiterun without dying. Pit stop at Bleakfalls Burrow on the way for the fast travel.


edited for more badassery


----------



## Lifeshield

Chuck in Hypothermia while you're at it!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Chuck in Hypothermia while you're at it!


forgot about FrostFall







definitely have to use that, OCNoob.


----------



## Mopar63

Can you link those mods??


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Would you guys want a running blog about my experiences? I gather my first death will come shortly after leaving Whiterun. To add on however, I will be avoiding fights as much as possible!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would you guys want a running blog about my experiences? I gather my first death will come shortly after leaving Whiterun. To add on however, I will be avoiding fights as much as possible!


A video blog would probably be hilarious.


----------



## Lifeshield

Double post, sorry.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> A video blog would probably be hilarious.


It would be, but I am shy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I am going to take you guys challenges and try playing with the following gameplay mods:

- Skyrim Redone
- Civil Wars
- Wars in Skyrim
- Deadly Dragons
- Height Adjusted Races
- Frostfall Hypothermia
- Bandolier
- Better Horses

These are going to be the rules I live and die by (probably closer to die):

- If given a choice between fight or flight, always choose flight
- Don't use anything more than daggers (no swords, shields, maces, ect)
- Do not do any quests that involve fighting
- Do not kill any people unless they try to kill me first
- Do not steal or pillage
- Scavenging/looting for corpses is OK
- Will have some enchanting and crafting, but will not abuse it to gain levels

Goals
- Buy at least 1 horse (Frost and Shadowmere are not options due to quest restrictions)
- Buy at least 1 dog (hopefully it won't annoy me and cause me to kill it)
- Own all houses
- Build all houses (Hearthfire DLC)
- Invest in at least 10 stores
- Amass $1 million gold


----------



## Lifeshield

If you want Wars in Skyrim I think I have a copy of it somewhere still. Failing that search for it on Loverslab along with my username and you should find it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - If given a choice between fight or flight, always choose flight
> - Don't use anything more than daggers (no swords, shields, maces, ect)
> - Do not do any quests that involve fighting
> - Do not kill any people unless they try to kill me first
> - Do not steal or pillage
> - Scavenging/looting for corpses is OK
> - Will have some enchanting and crafting, but will not abuse it to gain levels


just a few comments: I was looking for this article I had read a while back where the guy was like level 30 and had not killed anything, but I did find this post and they seem pretty legit. http://skyrimforums.org/threads/playing-a-pacifist.10189/
Do not directly kill anything.
Sneak past enemies whenever possible.
Use Invisibility spells and potions to sneak through areas in which I'd be easily detected.
Shoot arrows at walls to distract enemies when necessary.
Use Calm, Fear, and Turn Undead spells to ward off attacking enemies.
Do not use Frenzy spells to force innocents to fight for me, but if they choose to, assist them with Courage and Healing spells.
Utilize dungeon traps when necessary.
Utilize the Throw Voice, Disarm, and Dismay shouts.
Don't accept any side quests that require me to kill someone. For main quests that do, be creative and find a way around it!
--also, you may want to think about whether or not you are going to be using the optional skyre plugin for encounter zones. this sets minimum levels for different areas, so some may be too tough to fight. while this is an extra challenge for the main game, this may actually make it close to impossible to play as a pacifist. anyways, thinking about the 'pacifism' of your character, a true pacifist I would think would not encourage any type of violence (meaning he wouldn't incite a riot lol) but that would also be close to impossible. now, going along with the 'I just won't kill anyone' you could think about maybe allowing yourself to incapacitate a potential enemy (skyre has perks where you can use a certain weapon or unarmed to knock someone out without killing them, as long as you are undetected). you could then maybe not even use daggers, but only unarmed skyre weapon. you could punch someone to stagger them a bit to get away, and NEVER kill anyone. just a thought, can't wait to see what you choose for your final playstyle. would definitely like to see the journals. AND videos, even if you are shy, you could just like clear out a dungeon without killing anything yourself and post it up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> just a few comments: I was looking for this article I had read a while back where the guy was like level 30 and had not killed anything, but I did find this post and they seem pretty legit. http://skyrimforums.org/threads/playing-a-pacifist.10189/
> Do not directly kill anything.
> Sneak past enemies whenever possible.
> Use Invisibility spells and potions to sneak through areas in which I'd be easily detected.
> Shoot arrows at walls to distract enemies when necessary.
> Use Calm, Fear, and Turn Undead spells to ward off attacking enemies.
> Do not use Frenzy spells to force innocents to fight for me, but if they choose to, assist them with Courage and Healing spells.
> Utilize dungeon traps when necessary.
> Utilize the Throw Voice, Disarm, and Dismay shouts.
> Don't accept any side quests that require me to kill someone. For main quests that do, be creative and find a way around it!
> --also, you may want to think about whether or not you are going to be using the optional skyre plugin for encounter zones. this sets minimum levels for different areas, so some may be too tough to fight. while this is an extra challenge for the main game, this may actually make it close to impossible to play as a pacifist. anyways, thinking about the 'pacifism' of your character, a true pacifist I would think would not encourage any type of violence (meaning he wouldn't incite a riot lol) but that would also be close to impossible. now, going along with the 'I just won't kill anyone' you could think about maybe allowing yourself to incapacitate a potential enemy (skyre has perks where you can use a certain weapon or unarmed to knock someone out without killing them, as long as you are undetected). you could then maybe not even use daggers, but only unarmed skyre weapon. you could punch someone to stagger them a bit to get away, and NEVER kill anyone. just a thought, can't wait to see what you choose for your final playstyle. would definitely like to see the journals. AND videos, even if you are shy, you could just like clear out a dungeon without killing anything yourself and post it up.


I will consider that if I can get fraps working. Are there any better recorders out there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If you want Wars in Skyrim I think I have a copy of it somewhere still. Failing that search for it on Loverslab along with my username and you should find it.


I think I still have it, but I will definitely take you up on your offer if I don't. My coworkers are saying I won't even get to Whiterun.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will consider that if I can get fraps working. Are there any better recorders out there?
> I think I still have it, but I will definitely take you up on your offer if I don't. My coworkers are saying I won't even get to Whiterun.


I haven't seen one better than FRAPS, but it gives me no problems so I haven't really looked.
as far as not getting to whiterun? wellllll, if you are doing your best to avoid hostilities, added enemies in certain places aren't going to be a huge problem for non-quests. sneak! invisibility potions! you can do it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I haven't seen one better than FRAPS, but it gives me no problems so I haven't really looked.
> as far as not getting to whiterun? wellllll, if you are doing your best to avoid hostilities, added enemies in certain places aren't going to be a huge problem for non-quests. sneak! invisibility potions! you can do it.


Invisibility potions are in short supply in the beginning of the game though







I will probably have to go Imperials or Breton for the Speechcraft bonus which will make sneaking difficult.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Invisibility potions are in short supply in the beginning of the game though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably have to go Imperials or Breton for the Speechcraft bonus which will make sneaking difficult.


I don't know really. I don't find the initial bonus skills that useful over the racial powers/skills (unless there is a specific perk you are trying to unlock real early that has a low prerequisite). +5 speech isn't going to mean a whole lot for initial skyre prices. now the Imperial 25% better prices does have a nice ring to it, although the follower bonuses are not going to be very helpful if you're not going to 'cheat' by using a follower lol. The khajiit do look pretty tempting for that build, not only do they have the sneak bonus, they also get the 20% move speed bonus, with the extra jump height and less fall damage, then the even more movement speed if you get low on health... I darn near want to try this build out lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The 25% gold bonus is causing me to lean towards imperials, but bretons have resist magic which will really help when I run into necromancers traveling around.

Body guards err followers is something I am still undecided about. On one hand, it could be considered "cheating" but on the other hand, which wealthy merchant wouldn't have a body guard or two to protect her wealth?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The 25% gold bonus is causing me to lean towards imperials, but bretons have resist magic which will really help when I run into necromancers traveling around.
> 
> Body guards err followers is something I am still undecided about. On one hand, it could be considered "cheating" but on the other hand, which wealthy merchant wouldn't have a body guard or two to protect her wealth?


yeah, the 25% is okay, but once you start rolling down the money hill, it won't matter much. the first of the game is always ugh, but then you hit that point pretty quick where you are making quite a profit. skyre makes it take longer by deleveling merchants and making you put points into speechcraft to get a profit, but unless spending a lot on trainers, after about level 10 I really never hurt for money. also, how much money you can make will be irrelevant when you are dead lol. you should play 'diablo-style hardcore' trololol. THAT would be some stuff I would like to see, any playstyle.
anyways, as far as a follower.... 1. you could 'hide' behind them all day while they do all the fighting. 2. they are terrible sneaks 3. like a summons (also cheating lol - I think I may be trying to make this too difficult for you muahaha) they just jump right into battle without any sort of checks and balances, using frenzy has resists, level considerations, and hard limits like only working once per target.

if I could only stand to do these darn 'escape helgen, travel to riverwood, go to whiterun, go to bleakfallsbarrow, back to riverwood then whiterun, fight the dragon, go to hrothgar, ustengrav, back to riverwood and hrothgar' quests AGAIN ugh.... I really want to try one of these builds with a 'hardcore' character. but after doing it 7 times in the last 2 weeks, it will have to be put on hold.

edit: also, if you use wayfarer: harmony, you are a low-down filthy cheater lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> yeah, the 25% is okay, but once you start rolling down the money hill, it won't matter much. the first of the game is always ugh, but then you hit that point pretty quick where you are making quite a profit. skyre makes it take longer by deleveling merchants and making you put points into speechcraft to get a profit, but unless spending a lot on trainers, after about level 10 I really never hurt for money. also, how much money you can make will be irrelevant when you are dead lol. you should play 'diablo-style hardcore' trololol. THAT would be some stuff I would like to see, any playstyle.
> anyways, as far as a follower.... 1. you could 'hide' behind them all day while they do all the fighting. 2. they are terrible sneaks 3. like a summons (also cheating lol - I think I may be trying to make this too difficult for you muahaha) they just jump right into battle without any sort of checks and balances, using frenzy has resists, level considerations, and hard limits like only working once per target.
> 
> if I could only stand to do these darn 'escape helgen, travel to riverwood, go to whiterun, go to bleakfallsbarrow, back to riverwood then whiterun, fight the dragon, go to hrothgar, ustengrav, back to riverwood and hrothgar' quests AGAIN ugh.... I really want to try one of these builds with a 'hardcore' character. but after doing it 7 times in the last 2 weeks, it will have to be put on hold.
> 
> edit: also, if you use wayfarer: harmony, you are a low-down filthy cheater lol.


Nah... the farthest I would go is followers and even then I am still torn on that.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will consider that if I can get fraps working. Are there any better recorders out there?
> I think I still have it, but I will definitely take you up on your offer if I don't. My coworkers are saying I won't even get to Whiterun.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen one better than FRAPS, but it gives me no problems so I haven't really looked.
> as far as not getting to whiterun? wellllll, if you are doing your best to avoid hostilities, added enemies in certain places aren't going to be a huge problem for non-quests. sneak! invisibility potions! you can do it.
Click to expand...

I've never tried FRAPS. But I do use PlayClaw 4. http://www.playclaw.com/index.php

Minimal FPS lost. And has video and audio recording in one file. Great Overlay Displays too.

Here is one of my video's with it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rkMOa1F0EI

**Spoilers in the main story of the video.. and language is explicit.***


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just realized something... I can't buy houses without doing quests...


----------



## Lifeshield

Convenient Horses?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Convenient Horses?


It always pissed me off that horses couldn't carry anything and pretty much sucked.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just realized something... I can't buy houses without doing quests...


Where there is a will, there is a mod!

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/32364

My plan continues unhindered!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just realized something... I can't buy houses without doing quests...


the one to get breeze home can be easily obtained without killing anything directly. the other ones, like falkreath would require some strategy in influencing someone else to take the bandit leader out though


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have just safely arrived a Riverwood! Meet Honey guys, the sweet talking Breton gal (she is short BTW).


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have just safely arrived a Riverwood! Meet Honey guys, the sweet talking Breton gal (she is short BTW).


Nice job! What is the final ruleset you have decided to go with, and what all SkyRe plugins did you use?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Just went through the trouble of doing the master destruction spell quest, and although the spell is super bad ass, it takes a really long time to charge up and any enemy that I really want to do some heavy damage on can usually kill me in the time I'm just standing there. Are the other master destruction spells (frost and lightning) just like the fire one or are they different in some way? I'm thinking about using one of the perk-reset mods and starting to specialize in a different field of magic for my battle mage, possibly conjuration? Anyway here's a quick video I recorded of my battle mage unleashing hell on some imperials.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have just safely arrived a Riverwood! Meet Honey guys, the sweet talking Breton gal (she is short BTW).


I wish you luck on all your future endeavors!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Nice job! What is the final ruleset you have decided to go with, and what all SkyRe plugins did you use?


What I cannot do:
- Cannot kill anyone who will not aggro me on sight.
- Cannot steal loot or generate it through console
- Cannot abuse smithing to power level
- Cannot turn on god mode in console
- Cannot join the Thieves Guild or Dark Brotherhood
- Cannot take any quest that is not mostly passive
- Cannot use any enhanced follower (has to follow my level)

What I can do:
- Defend myself against things that attack me
- Craft things to use
- Use one humanoid companion
- Use one animal companion (including horse)
- Restrictions to humanoid and animal companions include conjurations

Short Term Goals:
- Buy at least one horse
- Buy at least one dog
- Buy at least one house
- Build at least one house

Long Term Goals
- Marry a spouse (purely to generate income)
- Adopt 2 children
- Buy all houses
- Build all houses

An interesting side affect is that this limits the available companions I can have as well, leaving me with maybe 4-5 companions to choose from?

I used all of the options in SkyRe except for survival, because I am using Frostfall instead.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Just went through the trouble of doing the master destruction spell quest, and although the spell is super bad ass, it takes a really long time to charge up and any enemy that I really want to do some heavy damage on can usually kill me in the time I'm just standing there. Are the other master destruction spells (frost and lightning) just like the fire one or are they different in some way? I'm thinking about using one of the perk-reset mods and starting to specialize in a different field of magic for my battle mage, possibly conjuration? Anyway here's a quick video I recorded of my battle mage unleashing hell on some imperials.


from what I could tell, all (not just destruction school) master level spells were not worth it versus a dual-cast spell of expert level. the time-to-cast was too high with the damage/effect not worth it since you cannot dual-cast masters. it was most noticeable in illusion, but still true for other spells
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What I cannot do:
> - Cannot kill anyone who will not aggro me on sight.
> - Cannot steal loot or generate it through console
> - Cannot abuse smithing to power level
> - Cannot turn on god mode in console
> - Cannot join the Thieves Guild or Dark Brotherhood
> - Cannot take any quest that is not mostly passive
> - Cannot use any enhanced follower (has to follow my level)
> 
> What I can do:
> - Defend myself against things that attack me
> - Craft things to use
> - Use one humanoid companion
> - Use one animal companion (including horse)
> - Restrictions to humanoid and animal companions include conjurations
> 
> I used all of the options in SkyRe except for survival, because I am using Frostfall instead.


"What I can do:
- Defend myself against things that attack me " BOOOOO! that's like almost everyone. well, anyone you would need to kill anyways lol.
the survival option of skyrim redone is MEANT to be used with frostfall lol. it adds perks to the SkyRe wayfarer tree that are useable only with frostfall







perks like: 25% Exposure Protection bonus if
wearing a matched set of armor...
anyways, that means you did use the encounters zone plugin? let me know how that works out for you. I was always curious as to how often one would run into 'too tough' enemies with this on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> from what I could tell, all (not just destruction school) master level spells were not worth it versus a dual-cast spell of expert level. the time-to-cast was too high with the damage/effect not worth it since you cannot dual-cast masters. it was most noticeable in illusion, but still true for other spells
> "What I can do:
> - Defend myself against things that attack me " BOOOOO! that's like almost everyone. well, anyone you would need to kill anyways lol.
> the survival option of skyrim redone is MEANT to be used with frostfall lol. it adds perks to the SkyRe wayfarer tree that are useable only with frostfall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perks like: 25% Exposure Protection bonus if
> wearing a matched set of armor...
> anyways, that means you did use the encounters zone plugin? let me know how that works out for you. I was always curious as to how often one would run into 'too tough' enemies with this on.


- Let me rephrase about the self-defense. I will not go out of my way to kill someone, but if someone comes after me and I don't think I can run away, then the gloves are off.
- Hmm... I will re-install SkyRe with those options then. Thanks for letting me know!
- I certainly will. Hopefully I don't run into anything too bad. I am only level 2 so far...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Apparently there was a full scale war between Necromancers, Stormcloaks, and Imperials at Dragonbridge!



I think I made about 1k looting the corpses left behind.


----------



## -SE7EN-

did you read the guide from http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33995 ? a lot of the information for skyre is in there, although it is far from perfect.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Reading it now. My quest is going slowly. I've died 3-4 times trying to make it to Solitude, because I was too cheap to pay the carriage guy. Wolves are vicious man! So far I have around 2k gold, not enough money for a horse yet, much less a house.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Reading it now. My quest is going slowly. I've died 3-4 times trying to make it to Solitude, because I was too cheap to pay the carriage guy. Wolves are vicious man! So far I have around 2k gold, not enough money for a horse yet, much less a house.


Carriage guy costs like what, 20 Gold per trip? Just loot two bodies and you have that much...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Carriage guy costs like what, 20 Gold per trip? Just loot two bodies and you have that much...


With this play style money is tight in the beginning, though in retrospect that would have probably been worth it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

thought horses were 1k, or did a mod you use change that?


----------



## AbdullahG

They are, but the carriage will take you to any hold for cheap.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> thought horses were 1k, or did a mod you use change that?


Hmm...for some reason I thought they were 5k... back to Whiterun it is. Oh yeah. I am also not using fast travel.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well this officially sucks... 4 hours later I am level 5 and broke after buying my first horse (I call him Butt Stallion). I tried to subdue that Ulthgerd (spelling?) NPC in Whiterun to be my follower, but I walked away from that $100 poorer. My previously profitable profession of looting war victims seem to have been discovered by the NPC's as well. When they are duking it out with each other, I seem to be getting noticed more often, either that or the friendly party gets whooped.


----------



## Mopar63

If they have noticed you then I am impressed with the AI.

"Hey look over there, isn't that the leech Malthor told us about the other day? Yeah that's the guy, the one that stripped the female warrior to her underwear and then tea-bagged her. Dude we should kill him now, I do not want a video of me being tea-bagged appearing on YouTube!"


----------



## Durquavian

Just want to give my







SKYRIM is one awesome game. I am running 113 mods(mostly graphic 2K mods) and this piece looks, well, real. This game with mods is a must for any gamer. It is just unbelievable.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Just want to give my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKYRIM is one awesome game. I am running 113 mods(mostly graphic 2K mods) and this piece looks, well, real. This game with mods is a must for any gamer. It is just unbelievable.


I cannot agree more, with the rush to get DX11 titles it is amazing to realize this is DX9 game. I think we sometimes push so hard to move to the next tech we miss out on what we already have can offer. I would love to see game developers quit looking at what is next and optimize in then now. There is no reason we could not see a DX9 based game with highly optimized code go head to head with some of the modern titles in graphics quality.


----------



## Lifeshield

Witcher 2 proved DX9 can look amazing.


----------



## AbdullahG

Uh oh, my save is at 100MB. Saving and loading take awhile now. Any tips on de-bloating a save?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> I cannot agree more, with the rush to get DX11 titles it is amazing to realize this is DX9 game. I think we sometimes push so hard to move to the next tech we miss out on what we already have can offer. I would love to see game developers quit looking at what is next and optimize in then now. There is no reason we could not see a DX9 based game with highly optimized code go head to head with some of the modern titles in graphics quality.


I think sometimes we are giving too much credit to Skyrim. Not just this graphics post in particular, but in general. IMO, this game, while good due to the open-ended nature and very nice storyline + quests... well, it would be a pretty good game. It is the modders who have stepped up to fix a lot of the glitches and garbage in the game (see unofficial patches) that I feel Bethesda should have done, or at the least implemented into their future updates, so the whole player base could benefit, not just the most who do know they exist (not to mention those poor console players) speaking of console players, they don't benefit from the mods, so I feel even more sorry for them. Granted the UI was MADE for a console+controller, it is still pretty terrible even for those. If this game were unmoddable, I don't know if I could manage to have played it as much as I did, without the access to SkyUI and Categorized Favorites Menu. Then past that, the PC limit of 8hotkeys (that is fixable by mods) but the dualwield glitch which is not (where you cannot hotkey improved/magical items for dual wielding even with mods). As far as the graphics go, yeah the HD packs were pretty nice, but how much of the textures were not even used, again having modders step up with the unofficial HD texture packs for what Bethesda did not. I give credit where it is due, and for this game, a lot of it goes to the modders who make the game a 10/10, without them MAYBE a strong 8.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Uh oh, my save is at 100MB. Saving and loading take awhile now. Any tips on de-bloating a save?


you can try this to see if it helps, it will allegedly work over time of you playing after adding it to your SKSE.ini
[General]
ClearInvalidRegistrations=1


----------



## AbdullahG

I have that in my SKSE.ini. I started a new game. The save size is 5MB upon character creation. That seems fairly large.


----------



## The Dark Shape

I can't argue with Se7en, but vanilla Skyrim is still rather striking. The modders have just made it... moreso.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I feel bitterly disappointed. My saves somehow became corrupted or I installed a bad mod and now Skyrim crashes when I load any of the saves...


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm not looking forward to making a clean game and save.

Although it would be nice to make a character that becomes a vampire in the beginning of the game.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I have that in my SKSE.ini. I started a new game. The save size is 5MB upon character creation. That seems fairly large.


Mine start at 3-4mb so your prob ok.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I think sometimes we are giving too much credit to Skyrim. Not just this graphics post in particular, but in general. IMO, this game, while good due to the open-ended nature and very nice storyline + quests... well, it would be a pretty good game. It is the modders who have stepped up to fix a lot of the glitches and garbage in the game (see unofficial patches) that I feel Bethesda should have done, or at the least implemented into their future updates, so the whole player base could benefit, not just the most who do know they exist (not to mention those poor console players) speaking of console players, they don't benefit from the mods, so I feel even more sorry for them. Granted the UI was MADE for a console+controller, it is still pretty terrible even for those. If this game were unmoddable, I don't know if I could manage to have played it as much as I did, without the access to SkyUI and Categorized Favorites Menu. Then past that, the PC limit of 8hotkeys (that is fixable by mods) but the dualwield glitch which is not (where you cannot hotkey improved/magical items for dual wielding even with mods). As far as the graphics go, yeah the HD packs were pretty nice, but how much of the textures were not even used, again having modders step up with the unofficial HD texture packs for what Bethesda did not. I give credit where it is due, and for this game, a lot of it goes to the modders who make the game a 10/10, without them MAYBE a strong 8.
> you can try this to see if it helps, it will allegedly work over time of you playing after adding it to your SKSE.ini
> [General]
> ClearInvalidRegistrations=1


While agree that modders are truly responsible for this becoming the absolute graphic marvel it is, the fact that they can helps a lot. Why spend the time and money to do more if it can be done by others prob better than they can. I guess Bethesda gets the award for great basic storyline and gameplay, but the award for the graphic and glitch fixes would go to the community.

I have to say that the ability to add mods has made the game fun and an individual experience. No matter who got it to this point, woowee I am happy they did!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I have that in my SKSE.ini. I started a new game. The save size is 5MB upon character creation. That seems fairly large.


I think anything under like 15 is okay (depends on amount of mods installed) maybe a bit over 20 towards late game. my 'prisoner' save is 6.05mb, and at less than level 20, I have a save that's 8.89mb.
from pre-skyre saves, I have a level 40+ that is 13.1mb, so it seems to be fairly consistent without being way too large.


----------



## Mopar63

I think my post was taken wrong, I was not talking about a matter of credit but of the options. Modders have shown what can be done, now it is up to devs to take the time, optimize the code and give us a game like this, with mods, from the start.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I think anything under like 15 is okay (depends on amount of mods installed) maybe a bit over 20 towards late game. my 'prisoner' save is 6.05mb, and at less than level 20, I have a save that's 8.89mb.
> from pre-skyre saves, I have a level 40+ that is 13.1mb, so it seems to be fairly consistent without being way too large.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Mine start at 3-4mb so your prob ok.


I'm going to start a new game anyway. Luckily, I never get far into my saves when something goes wrong. I've cut down on any script-based mods or anything that effects the physics of the game.


----------



## Durquavian

Most of my mods are the 2K graphic mods, well half of them are. The other half are charcter mods. Let me pull it up, nexus, and see exactly what the numbers are.


----------



## AbdullahG

I have around 100 to 120 mods. Half of them are armor textures.


----------



## Durquavian

Ok...
2 abodes/houses
6 animation-- the idle posing mods, make my female a little more girlish
39 armour
3 bug fixes-- the race menu alternative so I can have a lot of face and hair mods
17 clothing
4 environment--- grass trees W.A.T.E.R
2 gameplay effects-- walk run speed
22 hair and face mods--- have 15 disabled for now woulda been 37
1 immersion
1 landscape
3 magic- spells and enchantments
21 models and textures--- most for bodies and others for world environment textures
5 npc
2 overhaul
6 patches
2 unassigned--- bows and crafting
1 user interface--- for selecting with mouse
4 visuals and graphics
5 weapon
1 weapons and armour sets---- glass


----------



## Durquavian

got 4 steam ones too I think. Sometimes I think I should get rid of a few more but it depends on which character I play. Diff armour looks better on diff characters.

WORST PART= updating!!!









Static Mesh Improvement mod= Have to enable it in a particular order with about 5 or 6 other mods if you choose to use them. So I have to disable all of these particular mods, then upate which that needs updating, unless it was last on the enable list( but how often does that happen). Then re-enable them in the particular order. So to say the least I try not to update till I have to.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> got 4 steam ones too I think. Sometimes I think I should get rid of a few more but it depends on which character I play. Diff armour looks better on diff characters.
> 
> WORST PART= updating!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Static Mesh Improvement mod= Have to enable it in a particular order with about 5 or 6 other mods if you choose to use them. So I have to disable all of these particular mods, then upate which that needs updating, unless it was last on the enable list( but how often does that happen). Then re-enable them in the particular order. So to say the least I try not to update till I have to.


ha, not that bad if you use the NMM and remember what to overwrite and what not too. When installing, you can just click yes to mod or no to mod on the overwrites, updating is fairly easy. I just don't like how you cannot change the file name in Windows or NMM won't recognize it to let you know it needs updated.
anyways, the large number of mods.. I dunno. Everyone always says lots of mods will mess up your game, but I think that is if you don't put any thought or care into which ones you use. Checking through all the readmes and reading some posts on the mod's page may take a while, but it has saved me a few times from downloading mods which have issues with each other. The only time I ever had an actual problem is with a custom race, where I couldn't 'showracemenu' with it, but I could with all my vanilla characters, ended up not liking the mix of a custom + skyre anyways, no not a lot lost.
13 addons (like wyrmstooth, moonpath to elsqeyr, and the Fight Against the Thalmor series
2 followers (Hoth and Vilja) only used 1 follower at a time though
4 animations packs: FNIS base + xp32s pack, no spinning death animation, the dance of death and then TK hitstop + recoil
3 hairs Apachii Full with addons, female NPC pack and SG hair pack
1 bodytype Calientes CBBE bodyslide with CT77 CBBE++ armors and CBBE's facepack
4 enhancements - Dualwield Parrying, Dodge Mod, run for your lives and when vampires attack (NPCs run from dragons and vampires) [5 if not using skyrimredone, used arrows and bolts tweaks]
2 helper enhancements - Amazing Follower Tweaks, convenient horses.
1 combat addition - immersive patrols
2 dawnguard overhauls - better vampires and bloodmoon rising
5 weather & lighting - Realistic Lighting Overhaul, Climates of Tamriel, Wet and Cold, Minty's lightning, and Project Optimization
1 race - orc race enhancer mixed with a file from fgems orc textures
5 environment graphics - distant decal fix, enhanced distant terrain, footprints, Static Mesh Improvement, WATER
3 various facial - Eyes of beauty, Beards HD, Rans headmesh
6 Object graphics - Benjamin's Tents, Benjamin's Statues, Glowing Ore Veins (even less glow), point the way, stone quarries retex, unread books glow
2 warpaint packs - TairenSouls Max Editon male+female, WyldPlugs (WyldTats Warpaint Edition)
3 weapons graphics - full set of aMidianBorn weapons and armors, closer quivers and longer bows, skyjubs invisible helmets
5 Overhaul - Skyrim Redone. with qotsafan's update of Balbor and Steelsouls reproccer files. Skyrim Uncapper, Crossbows Basic Collection, Immersive Weapons & Armor
4/5Sound - in addition the Climates of Tamriel pack that comes with the weathers, Additional Player Voices, Bow and arrow sounds, Fantasy Music Overhaul, Improved Combat Sounds, and (toggled on and off depending on if I wanted to use it then) Way of The Voice (use your mic to shout)
8 UI general - weapon swap (only fix for dual wielding I could find), better dialogue & messagebox controles, iHUD, MoreHotkeysPlease, Racemenu, Shouts in the Dragon Tongue, SkyUI.
2 Maps - HQ3D maps (Realistic Variant), A Quality WorldMap
3 Sorting - Categorized Favorites Menu, Item Sorting by Saige and CFM Config: Skyrim Redone v2
8 unofficial patches - Skyrim, DLCs, textures, then I just threw these with them: SKSE, Script Dragon (only for weapon swap), Elys AltF4
I also use a custom pack of Texture Pack Combiner, which is 21 texture packs I chose from it, over the official HQ patch
I used during these saves: SkyMoMod, Enhanced Blood Textures + Bloody Facials, and PsyKotic's Necromancy Mod; but uninstalled them at varying points due to not fitting with the rest of the game (and ABT looking like ketchup a lot of the time even with supposed darkest textures)
The only mod I ever actually had trouble with is Hunting in Skyrim, but others have the same issue. there must be an incompatibility somewhere, but no one is willing/able to pinpoint it.
Ran with FXAA, SkyRealism ENB and 4x AF and High Shadows, keeping 45+fps on a 560Ti. I had to use the 2k textures from some of the packs instead of the 4k, and trying to run Automatic Variants was also a flatout no. Other than that, smooth gameplay (except when doing an abrupt 180look turn, but that gives me a slight slowdown even without all the mods) but I do get an occasional crash, usually on save or a load screen.


----------



## Durquavian

I am sure someone has this listed somewhere but it is a must for us lazy impatient people.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/814
Skyrim configurator adjusts your skyrim.ini files with one little interface. Before I had to go and look for each little line. with this you can adjust all the visuals in the game with ease. Allows for quick tweaking too.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I am sure someone has this listed somewhere but it is a must for us lazy impatient people.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/814
> Skyrim configurator adjusts your skyrim.ini files with one little interface. Before I had to go and look for each little line. with this you can adjust all the visuals in the game with ease. Allows for quick tweaking too.


yea, just gotta be careful with some of the settings, like ugrids


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I give up on figuring which skin texture face mod combos I want to use. I really like the way mature body and face looks, but it freaking added those dumb faint Breton forehead lines back again!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I give up on figuring which skin texture face mod combos I want to use. I really like the way mature body and face looks, but it freaking added those dumb faint Breton forehead lines back again!


One of the main reasons I've stuck with Coverwomen over the years. You could always edit the texture to make it compatible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

EDIT: Never mind. Found a mod for it.


----------



## PowerK

Recently, started playing Skyrim, again.

For visual tweaks, I'm only using several (essential but very high quality) mods. And the game looks amazing. Looks just like pre-rendered CG movie. Most likely the most visually intensive game in existence. Absolutely amazing.
And the game uses over 4GB VRAM.


In regards to the various ENB presets available on the net, I like K ENB the best. The author of K ENB definitely knows what it needs to be done to achieve good visual fidelity. (I find it interesting that the author is using GTX 690 Quad-SLI. hehe)

Anyway, uGridsToLoad at 7 and various tweaks in Skyrim.ini and SkyrimPref.ini to improve further than what in-game option allows. This includes further LOD tweaks like :
fGrassStartFadeDistance=14000.00 (default=7000.0000)
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=30.0000 (default=15.0000)
fLODFadeOutMultItems=30.0000 (default=15.0000)
fLODFadeOutMultActors=30.0000 (default=15.0000)
etc.

Mods I'm using:
- Ruins Clutter Improved v2.5
- Better Dynamic Snow v2.2
- Static Mesh Improvement Mod
- Skyrim HD v1.6 (4k textures)
- Skyrim Flora Overhaul Summer Edition with optional High Res Pines
- Finer Dust
- Realistic Smoke and Embers
- Pure Water
- SKSE v1.6.13
- Sky UI
- Immersive HUD
- K ENB

For character enhancements,
- UNP BASE Main Body v1.2
- UNPB BBP v2.4 HD
- Coverwomen Look #3
- Covereyes #1
- ApachiiSkyHairFemale v1.3
- Immersive Armor v6
- Immersive Armor v6 UNP Support
- Immersive Weapons v1.5


----------



## AbdullahG

Damn, you're set for this game.


----------



## SirWaWa

http://rpgfan.com/news/2013/1265.html

about time


----------



## hamzta09

Are there any performance improvement tweaks (that dont reduce graphical fidelity) or like the old skyboost mod that still work?

My PC can go sub 40fps in dawnstar and what not, the only change Ive done to skyrim is (high texture pack) 4096 shadows and draw land/tree shadows.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Are there any performance improvement tweaks (that dont reduce graphical fidelity) or like the old skyboost mod that still work?
> 
> My PC can go sub 40fps in dawnstar and what not, the only change Ive done to skyrim is (high texture pack) 4096 shadows and draw land/tree shadows.


Have you figured out why it's dropping down in only Dawnstar? Is your VRAM maximing out? Maybe the solution is in the problem itself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This skin/face mod looks amazing!

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35267


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This skin/face mod looks amazing!
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35267


You just like it because of all the bikini pictures.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You just like it because of all the bikini pictures.


It's actually a nude mod and I use them regularly so definitely not that.







The bikini shots by the author are just there for safe viewing at work. I am referring to how natural yet pretty and young the skin still looks as compared to others which are either more rough, too smooth, or too mature.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Have you figured out why it's dropping down in only Dawnstar? Is your VRAM maximing out? Maybe the solution is in the problem itself.


Its not just dawnstar, standing outside the cave from helgen (first thing you do whe nyou start out pretty much) I have 40-50fps.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its not just dawnstar, standing outside the cave from helgen (first thing you do whe nyou start out pretty much) I have 40-50fps.


could it be your VRAM is full from the cells not unloading near those big dungeons? Dawnstar has a lot of interiors around it yet it's still in the open world. Your cell buffers could be filling up and making your VRAM full. Trying playing again and when you notice it start to dip to the 40's and 50's like that type "pcb" without quotes into the console to purge your cell buffer and see if your FPS goes back up.

I have to do that occasionally whenever I come out of a large dungeon into the open world. 99% of the time it fixes the problem.


----------



## hamzta09

no, the vram aint full, its just around 1500


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> no, the vram aint full, its just around 1500


Anyone with your setup should have no problem at all reaching 60 fps without ENB. Even with my current configuration, I'm getting 60 FPS everywhere with ENB+SSAO. The only reason I asked the VRAM issue was because you're using 4096 shadows and the high res DLC. I'm also assuming you're using 4x AA as well?

I honestly don't know man... Are you maxing out at 99% on GPU when you're getting the 40-50 fps? If so, then there's just too much being drawn on the screen at once and you might need to turn down the fLODFadeOut sliders for Items and Actors in the SkyrimPrefs.ini, thereby limiting how far away some things are drawn. If it's not maxing out, then it is a game engine limitation. As far as I'm aware, Bethesda's done about all it can to optimize the Creation Engine. And since you don't have many mods installed, I don't think it's a script problem either.

It could be any number of things. Nothing you've mentioned so far has jumped out at me.

Edit: And there are no mods like SkyBoost anymore. Bethesda has pretty much patched all the binaries with the compiler optimizations that SkyBoost did. There is one for Interiors which is helping some people out, but it shouldn't be related to your problem. Skyrim Project Optimization


----------



## hamzta09

No, GPU is probably hovering around 50-60%

Using 4x AA yes.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Are there any performance improvement tweaks (that dont reduce graphical fidelity) or like the old skyboost mod that still work?
> My PC can go sub 40fps in dawnstar and what not, the only change Ive done to skyrim is (high texture pack) 4096 shadows and draw land/tree shadows.


do you have a higher than default ugrids setting? and is this standing still, moving/running, or just when you turn suddenly? what is your AF setting, and draw distances?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This skin/face mod looks amazing!
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35267


too bad not for cbbe


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do you have a higher than default ugrids setting? and is this standing still, moving/running, or just when you turn suddenly? what is your AF setting, and draw distances?
> too bad not for cbbe


Draw distances default
Ugrid is 9 I think, not sure.
Standing still and moving.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> do you have a higher than default ugrids setting? and is this standing still, moving/running, or just when you turn suddenly? what is your AF setting, and draw distances?
> too bad not for cbbe


I personally can't stand the barbie doll shape of CBBE tbh.


----------



## hamzta09

To those who use 2k textures mod.

How to fix: "skyrim unknown method in textures"
When extracting? Tried winrar and 7zip, same errors.

And the archives downloaded fine and arent corrupted.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally can't stand the barbie doll shape of CBBE tbh.


BodySlide and also BodySlide++


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> I'm beginning to like the "Here Be Monsters" mod from the Steam workshop. It's ridiculous in a fun way:


That looks awesome (and hilarious) ... just downloaded it on "workshop" ...


----------



## hamzta09

lal now the game crashes when I press more than 3 buttons at once.
after adding 2k pack.


----------



## PowerK

I spent several hours over the last couple of days combining some of the best textures available for Skyrim.

The tool used was "Texture Pack Combiner".
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801
I was a bit skeptical about relying on another tool for texture combining. But this tool is amazing. Now, I think it is a must have.
It takes a bit of reading and research for the best possible result. But it's well worth it.

I combined the Big 3 texture packs of Skyrim :
- Skyrim Realistic Overhaul
- Serious HD Retexture
- Skyrim HD

And, also combined small but essential ones like : SMIM, Ruins Clutter Improved, Realistic Smoke and Embers etc..

Now, the texture folder weighs about 8GB in size.
The result is outstanding. Well worth the effort and time spent.
I'll post some screenshots later when I get around to it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I spent several hours over the last couple of days combining some of the best textures available for Skyrim.
> The tool used was "Texture Pack Combiner".
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801
> I was a bit skeptical about relying on another tool for texture combining. But this tool is amazing. Now, I think it is a must have.
> It takes a bit of reading and research for the best possible result. But it's well worth it.


yeah, it is a great one, for easily getting good textures that actually work well with each other. I was lucky enough to get the SRO the week before it got removed. That set and aMidianBorn weapons & armor are my main (non-character) textures in the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

i recently optimized my textures. game seems to be running smoother now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My saves for outdoors started freezing today. Screw Bethesda and their broken ass games and QA...


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My saves for outdoors started freezing today. Screw Bethesda and their broken ass games and QA...


Are you running UGrid tweaks or something? Or just a lot of scripting mods?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Are you running UGrid tweaks or something? Or just a lot of scripting mods?


I have no idea anymore. I don't think I am running that many scripting mods right now. I forgot how to check for the Ugrid though.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have no idea anymore. I don't think I am running that many scripting mods right now. I forgot how to check for the Ugrid though.


You can check it in Skyrim.ini in your "Documents/My Games/Skyrim" folder. UGridsToLoad is the one you're looking for. If it's not there, then you didn't change it and it's the default (5). I'm wondering why you're crashing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> You can check it in Skyrim.ini in your "Documents/My Games/Skyrim" folder. UGridsToLoad is the one you're looking for. If it's not there, then you didn't change it and it's the default (5). I'm wondering why you're crashing.


It seems like every time I fast travel to or approach a city it happens.

UGrid is off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Figured it out I think. I think it was Open Cities.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Figured it out I think. I think it was Open Cities.


That mod seems to cause a lot of issues...


----------



## Eiennohi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> I spent several hours over the last couple of days combining some of the best textures available for Skyrim.
> 
> The tool used was "Texture Pack Combiner".
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801
> I was a bit skeptical about relying on another tool for texture combining. But this tool is amazing. Now, I think it is a must have.
> It takes a bit of reading and research for the best possible result. But it's well worth it.
> 
> I combined the Big 3 texture packs of Skyrim :
> - Skyrim Realistic Overhaul
> - Serious HD Retexture
> - Skyrim HD
> 
> And, also combined small but essential ones like : SMIM, Ruins Clutter Improved, Realistic Smoke and Embers etc..
> 
> Now, the texture folder weighs about 8GB in size.
> The result is outstanding. Well worth the effort and time spent.
> I'll post some screenshots later when I get around to it.


I have a question about the combiner. Since I have all my mods downloaded through the nexus would I have to re-download them manually so I can place them in the combiner?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Figured it out I think. I think it was Open Cities.


So let me get this straight, you modded the game well outside it's base build. Have a game issue and your first complaint is Bethesda made a broke game?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eiennohi*
> 
> I have a question about the combiner. Since I have all my mods downloaded through the nexus would I have to re-download them manually so I can place them in the combiner?


No. The files are stored in a folder. You can copy and paste them. I think it was in. C://Games/Nexus Mod Manager/Skyrim.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That mod seems to cause a lot of issues...


Haha, yes. If you're running a lot of mods on top of Open Cities, things get hairy no matter what your INI settings or computer configuration is. Sometimes it's just too much for the game engine to handle at one time.

Glad to hear you sorted it out.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> So let me get this straight, you modded the game well outside it's base build. Have a game issue and your first complaint is Bethesda made a broke game?


If you have any idea of Bethesda's shady track record for QA, you would not be surprised at all. Starting from Morrowind, every single Bethesda game (Morrowind, Oblivion, Fallout 3, Fallout NV, and Skyrim especially) has been released and subsequently left broken as hell by Bethesda and more infested than a stray mutt. Why do you think there are so many unofficial patches for Skyrim alone? The answer is simple, Bethesda did in fact make a broke game in Skyrim, just like every game they made before it. This time it happened to a mod that started acting up out of nowhere for me, but any time there is an issue with the game, one's normal instinct is to look at Bethesda first.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Haha, yes. If you're running a lot of mods on top of Open Cities, things get hairy no matter what your INI settings or computer configuration is. Sometimes it's just too much for the game engine to handle at one time.
> 
> Glad to hear you sorted it out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That mod seems to cause a lot of issues...


Thanks. What confuses me was it was behaving fine and I haven't installed any new mods or anything. Just one day out of the blue, nothing worked anymore. My first thought was my save got too big or something got corrupted. When none of my outdoor saves worked, next step was Bethesda screwed something up. I really only have texture replacers and very few script mods.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> No. The files are stored in a folder. You can copy and paste them. I think it was in. C://Games/Nexus Mod Manager/Skyrim.


I think there is a button you can press to either open it directly, or find its location, located towards the top-middle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> So let me get this straight, you modded the game well outside it's base build. Have a game issue and your first complaint is Bethesda made a broke game?


they did lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> UGrid is off.


I don't think uGrid is toggle-able, but rather a setting number.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I think there is a button you can press to either open it directly, or find its location, located towards the top-middle.
> they did lol
> I don't think uGrid is toggle-able, but rather a setting number.


By off I mean default value of 5 and therefore not in the ini file. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Baasha

My game doesn't even load now. Back to the infinite loading screen loop and cannot figure out which mod is causing it. I haven't played Skyrim since February and there are so many updates etc. the NMM is a huge mess with orange triangles everywhere!

Is there a way to toggle all mods on/off at once? I would hate to go through each and every mod and turn them off/on just to see which one is causing the conflict? If I could turn them all off at once, I can enable them one at a time and see if that works.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> My game doesn't even load now. Back to the infinite loading screen loop and cannot figure out which mod is causing it. I haven't played Skyrim since February and there are so many updates etc. the NMM is a huge mess with orange triangles everywhere!
> 
> Is there a way to toggle all mods on/off at once? I would hate to go through each and every mod and turn them off/on just to see which one is causing the conflict? If I could turn them all off at once, I can enable them one at a time and see if that works.


You could always delete and reinstall the original Skyrim installation location and the installer log for NMM. That will cause you to lose most of the tags for the mods though.


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> My game doesn't even load now. Back to the infinite loading screen loop and cannot figure out which mod is causing it. I haven't played Skyrim since February and there are so many updates etc. the NMM is a huge mess with orange triangles everywhere!
> 
> Is there a way to toggle all mods on/off at once? I would hate to go through each and every mod and turn them off/on just to see which one is causing the conflict? If I could turn them all off at once, I can enable them one at a time and see if that works.


Skyrim launcher>Data files

It's also worth mentioning that you can't load a save if uGridstoload was set to a lower value than the save. Have you tried to start a new game?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> My game doesn't even load now. Back to the infinite loading screen loop and cannot figure out which mod is causing it. I haven't played Skyrim since February and there are so many updates etc. the NMM is a huge mess with orange triangles everywhere!
> Is there a way to toggle all mods on/off at once? I would hate to go through each and every mod and turn them off/on just to see which one is causing the conflict? If I could turn them all off at once, I can enable them one at a time and see if that works.


you may want to update them and see if it changes, perhaps a bug fix was added to one of them....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you may want to update them and see if it changes, perhaps a bug fix was added to one of them....


NMM is really bad about updating things correctly though. It just simply overwrites everything. That's why I switched over to BASH.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> NMM is really bad about updating things correctly though. It just simply overwrites everything. That's why I switched over to BASH.


It only overwrites what you tell it to.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> It only overwrites what you tell it to.


Did they change something then? When i use to use it, you could only pick Yes or No when updating or installing normally.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did they change something then? When i use to use it, you could only pick Yes or No when updating or installing normally.


Yes they did. Now it will inform you if the mod you are installing will overwrite other mods and a pop up comes up for each mod asking if you want to overwrite it or not.

I believe Modin and I discussed this a while back in the Awesome Pictures thread. Not sure if you caught it or not. Would be around where I posted the guide in that thread before.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Yes they did. Now it will inform you if the mod you are installing will overwrite other mods and a pop up comes up for each mod asking if you want to overwrite it or not.
> 
> I believe Modin and I discussed this a while back in the Awesome Pictures thread. Not sure if you caught it or not. Would be around where I posted the guide in that thread before.


Awesome to hear! Would you recommend NMM over BASH at this time or is BASH still much better?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Awesome to hear! Would you recommend NMM over BASH at this time or is BASH still much better?


Really it's totally up to the user as to what's best for their needs. Personally I've always used NMM but I modify my mods manually before I upload them to it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you use NMM with BOSS and TESEdit?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you use NMM with BOSS and TESEdit?


Just BOSS.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Just BOSS.


I will keep that in mind. Thanks for the info!


----------



## modinn

As Lifeshield said, NMM now has the install order feature of Wrye Bash. I didn't know that they had added it in either. One of the only benefits now for using Wrye Bash over NMM is the Bashed Patch. At this point though, there is not much research going into creating complex bashed patches like with Obvliion's WB. So it's really up to the user to decide which User Interface they prefer, as that's the main difference between the two at this time. The only downside I see Wrye Bash has to NMM is the complete lack of Fomod support.

My setup uses NMM and Wrye Bash anyways. Use the guide in my sig if you want to setup Wrye Bash and NMM to work together.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> As Lifeshield said, NMM now has the install order feature of Wrye Bash. I didn't know that they had added it in either. One of the only benefits now for using Wrye Bash over NMM is the Bashed Patch. At this point though, there is not much research going into creating complex bashed patches like with Obvliion's WB. So it's really up to the user to decide which User Interface they prefer, as that's the main difference between the two at this time. The only downside I see Wrye Bash has to NMM is the complete lack of Fomod support.
> 
> My setup uses NMM and Wrye Bash anyways. Use the guide in my sig if you want to setup Wrye Bash and NMM to work together.


I will take a look at it tonight. Thanks for the info and +Rep to you too!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Use the guide in my sig if you want to setup Wrye Bash and NMM to work together.


Mind if I link to that guide in mine?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Mind if I link to that guide in mine?


Sure, if you want. It probably needs an update or two. I wrote that guide over a year ago. Thanks.









I'll look over it in a bit and update as necessary.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Sure, if you want. It probably needs an update or two. I wrote that guide over a year ago. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll look over it in a bit and update as necessary.


May as well get all our eggs in one basket.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If NMM is as good as Bash now. I would much rather use that instead. The interface is a lot more user friendly than Bash imo.


----------



## Schematics

I made a Skyrim inspired psu cover for my pc yesterday. What do you guys think?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schematics*
> 
> I made a Skyrim inspired psu cover for my pc yesterday. What do you guys think?


Looks nice!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyhtinggoes*
> 
> Skyrim launcher>Data files
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that you can't load a save if uGridstoload was set to a lower value than the save. Have you tried to start a new game?


Okay, something major is wrong with the game!









I disabled ALL the Data files (mods) and the saves still won't load - neither my latest save (#398) nor my early save (#30)! I even disabled the ENB etc. and the game gets to the loading screen and instead of loading the game, it crashes straight to desktop. Before, the loading was just an infinite loop and I'd have to use Task Manager to shut the game down.

This is so frustrating! Ugh.. Any ideas?

Also, Lifeshield, what is your latest ENB version? Where can I get it? What DLL version are you using? I'm still on the 0.152 version of your ENB.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, something major is wrong with the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled ALL the Data files (mods) and the saves still won't load - neither my latest save (#398) nor my early save (#30)! I even disabled the ENB etc. and the game gets to the loading screen and instead of loading the game, it crashes straight to desktop. Before, the loading was just an infinite loop and I'd have to use Task Manager to shut the game down.
> 
> This is so frustrating! Ugh.. Any ideas?
> 
> Also, Lifeshield, what is your latest ENB version? Where can I get it? What DLL version are you using? I'm still on the 0.152 version of your ENB.


have you EVER used a custom skeleton, like FNIS; or a custom body, like CBBE bodyslide? if so, those need to be removed in a different way, especially with FNIS.


----------



## TheRussian1

Hey guys,

looking for some mod advice. Finally started playing this game after putting it off for like a year.
Basically I want to mod it to look sexy without changing the vanilla gameplay experience, and without surrendering too much performance + stability. For this reason I have decided to avoid ENBs for now, as the game really loses a lot of smoothness at anything bellow 60 fps.
On the subject, how the hell does anyone pay this without an external FPS limiter? Without an FPS cap the game stutters and hangs like a mother.

So anyways, so far I am looking at several utility mods, SkyUI, better maps, Unoffficial patch, and the following enhancements:
2K textures (does this hit FPS badly?)
Pure Waters
Enhanced Distant Terrain
Crimson Tide
Vurt's Flora Overhaul
No More Blocky Faces
Static Mesh Improvement Mod

And that's pretty much it so far.
Any suggestions for a first-time playthrough? Open to any enhancements that don't fundamentally change vanilla balance or mechanics, any sound, graphics, whatever mods.

-Thanks for any help!
Going to go mess around with the game now.
Using the sig rig btw.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

When you say "vanilla" do you mean non-vanilla mods that have a vanilla feel to it such as lore friendly armors and mature/SG/navestea skin replacers or things that enhance existing vanilla textures?


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> looking for some mod advice. Finally started playing this game after putting it off for like a year.
> Basically I want to mod it to look sexy without changing the vanilla gameplay experience, and without surrendering too much performance + stability. For this reason I have decided to avoid ENBs for now, as the game really loses a lot of smoothness at anything bellow 60 fps.
> On the subject, how the hell does anyone pay this without an external FPS limiter? Without an FPS cap the game stutters and hangs like a mother.
> 
> So anyways, so far I am looking at several utility mods, SkyUI, better maps, Unoffficial patch, and the following enhancements:
> 2K textures (does this hit FPS badly?)
> Pure Waters
> Enhanced Distant Terrain
> Crimson Tide
> Vurt's Flora Overhaul
> No More Blocky Faces
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod
> 
> And that's pretty much it so far.
> Any suggestions for a first-time playthrough? Open to any enhancements that don't fundamentally change vanilla balance or mechanics, any sound, graphics, whatever mods.
> 
> -Thanks for any help!
> Going to go mess around with the game now.
> Using the sig rig btw.


Do yourself a favor and pick up immersive armor and immersive weapons. Those two mods add a crapload of lore friendly weapons and armor to the game. Skyrim is way to bland without it. If i had to pick one essential Skyrim mod...that would be it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For anyone who remembers me playing a Merchant playstyle. I have now made my way to Windhelm! I am currently level 19 with 52 speech craft. My other relevant stats are the following:

- Sneak: 31
- Smithing: 47
- Restoration: 23
- One Handed: 27
- Gold: 12,693

At this rate, economic domination of Skyrim will take a while... Also, some bad news. Apparently I have contracted Vampirism and now people are starting to dislike me. This puts me in a predicament because it is too late to use Cure Disease and I recall the quest involving killing. Didn't even notice when I was infected...


----------



## TheRussian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When you say "vanilla" do you mean non-vanilla mods that have a vanilla feel to it such as lore friendly armors and mature/SG/navestea skin replacers or things that enhance existing vanilla textures?


I was originally going for just vanilla improvements, but having taken a look @ that Immersive Armor mod Welly linked, I think I am going to expand my criteria.
Those armors look bloody brilliant, and the vanilla weapons and armor are pretty bland.
The Cloaks of SKyrim looks nice too.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> looking for some mod advice. Finally started playing this game after putting it off for like a year.
> Basically I want to mod it to look sexy without changing the vanilla gameplay experience, and without surrendering too much performance + stability. For this reason I have decided to avoid ENBs for now, as the game really loses a lot of smoothness at anything bellow 60 fps.
> On the subject, how the hell does anyone pay this without an external FPS limiter? Without an FPS cap the game stutters and hangs like a mother.
> 
> So anyways, so far I am looking at several utility mods, SkyUI, better maps, Unoffficial patch, and the following enhancements:
> 2K textures (does this hit FPS badly?)
> Pure Waters
> Enhanced Distant Terrain
> Crimson Tide
> Vurt's Flora Overhaul
> No More Blocky Faces
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod
> 
> And that's pretty much it so far.
> Any suggestions for a first-time playthrough? Open to any enhancements that don't fundamentally change vanilla balance or mechanics, any sound, graphics, whatever mods.
> 
> -Thanks for any help!
> Going to go mess around with the game now.
> Using the sig rig btw.


For better graphics without 'altering' them to look like they don't belong in the vanilla game, I would run W.A.T.E.R., the texture combiner pack (you can skip the floral overhaul from it if you prefer Vurt's for any reason.. as it is 'modular' and you can only add in the ones you feel fit your goals), and aMidianBorn weapon+armors. On top of the Official HD pack and the unofficial HD patch. If really worried about performance, just go with the 2k textures options instead of 4k when available. If not doing too much modding anyways, you shouldn't have much of a problem. UI-wise, if you're going with SkyUI, you should look at ImmersiveHUD, Better Dialogue Controls + Better Message Box Controls, Race Menu, Categorized Favorites Menu with a sorting mod (I use Saige's since it seems to be the most updated) and maybe a config for CFM (I use the one for Skyrim ReDone, but was using it before I used ReDone, as it looks the best IMO) and optionally (almost a must for me for any non-melee character) is More Hotkeys Please (adds in infinite number of hotkeys, plus ability to assign 'best health/stamina/mana potion to a key). Realistic Lighting Overhaul + Skyrim Project Optimization are pretty good bets too without changing too much - just looks better, caves are a bit darker, small light sources actually light small areas instead of everything. that's about all I can recommend for decent performance, as far as Frame Limiter, you pretty much just need it, the physics are just ridiculous if you go too much above 60frames (I never noticed hanging/stuttering, objects would just fall out of the sky and objects would fly off of shelves and tables as people walk by) I use adaptive V-sync and it works pretty well, don't know if The Red Side has something similar though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For anyone who remembers me playing a Merchant playstyle. I have now made my way to Windhelm! I am currently level 19 with 52 speech craft. My other relevant stats are the
> At this rate, economic domination of Skyrim will take a while... Also, some bad news. Apparently I have contracted Vampirism and now people are starting to dislike me. This puts me in a predicament because it is too late to use Cure Disease and I recall the quest involving killing. Didn't even notice when I was infected...


ouch, tough break on the vampirism. I didn't even know vampirism made you disliked. we also are going to need a lot more updates and maybe some stories of you hated-vampire-merchant that doesn't kill.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> I was originally going for just vanilla improvements, but having taken a look @ that Immersive Armor mod Welly linked, I think I am going to expand my criteria.
> Those armors look bloody brilliant, and the vanilla weapons and armor are pretty bland.
> The Cloaks of SKyrim looks nice too.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


Also check out Lore Friendly Armor Pack. Mature skin, Women of Skyrim, Navestea, and SG are also great skin mods that gives you realistic skin while maintaing a Skyrim feel to it.


----------



## AbdullahG

@OCing You just need a full Black Soul Gem. If you are desperate, then the console is an option to get it.

Also, this mod seems relevant to your playthrough: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35305/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> @OCing You just need a full Black Soul Gem. If you are desperate, then the console is an option to get it.
> 
> Also, this mod seems relevant to your playthrough: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35305/


Yeah. I am debating whether or not to use console as it feels like cheating to me.







Getting a black soul gem with a grand soul requires killing a human or something "grand" with Soul Trap and currently I am unable to even skill mudcrabs still probably. Last time I tried I died and haven't since.

That is an AWESOME mod! I can't believe I missed it before. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> ouch, tough break on the vampirism. I didn't even know vampirism made you disliked. we also are going to need a lot more updates and maybe some stories of you hated-vampire-merchant that doesn't kill.


If you have the Dawnguard plugin disabled, the more vampire you turn (basically don't feed on sleeping NPC's) the more hostile people become of you. Being able to only move around at night though limits my ability to buy and sale wares though...







My character's life stories suck so far though. See hostile anything, run away. Slowly and painfully accumulate items to sell. Travel to another merchant when existing merchant runs out of gold. I can't get items to deenchant and buying them are overly expensive especially with my mod that makes other merchants poor as hell. I am better off crafting stuff and selling them. Also, since I am not killing anyone, I don't have the opportunity to loot chests and bandits and what not. I still don't even have a companion!


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For anyone who remembers me playing a Merchant playstyle. I have now made my way to Windhelm! I am currently level 19 with 52 speech craft. My other relevant stats are the following:
> 
> - Sneak: 31
> - Smithing: 47
> - Restoration: 23
> - One Handed: 27
> - Gold: 12,693
> 
> At this rate, economic domination of Skyrim will take a while... Also, some bad news. Apparently I have contracted Vampirism and now people are starting to dislike me. This puts me in a predicament because it is too late to use Cure Disease and I recall the quest involving killing. Didn't even notice when I was infected...


Actually I think you just need to get to Morthal with a black soul gem (filled), talk to Falion and get the quest started. If you can get the soul gem, you should be good to go.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ixsis*
> 
> Actually I think you just need to get to Morthal with a black soul gem (filled), talk to Falion and get the quest started. If you can get the soul gem, you should be good to go.


The problems with that are the following:

- Where do I have a Black Soul Gem?
- How do I fill one without killing a human or equivalent, especially when I can't kill anything hostile?

Made a typo... my Speechcraft is 41 and apparently that's with buffs.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yeah. I am debating whether or not to use console as it feels like cheating to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a black soul gem with a grand soul requires killing a human or something "grand" with Soul Trap and currently I am unable to even skill mudcrabs still probably. Last time I tried I died and haven't since.
> 
> That is an AWESOME mod! I can't believe I missed it before. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the Dawnguard plugin disabled, the more vampire you turn (basically don't feed on sleeping NPC's) the more hostile people become of you. Being able to only move around at night though limits my ability to buy and sale wares though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My character's life stories suck so far though. See hostile anything, run away. Slowly and painfully accumulate items to sell. Travel to another merchant when existing merchant runs out of gold. I can't get items to deenchant and buying them are overly expensive especially with my mod that makes other merchants poor as hell. I am better off crafting stuff and selling them. Also, since I am not killing anyone, I don't have the opportunity to loot chests and bandits and what not. I still don't even have a companion!


Well then. Did you disable it for some reason, or do you just not have the said DLC? Now, actually, there may be a second option. Lycanthropy. You could do this normally using the other members of the companions to do the actual killing, and just never change to werewolf, getting rid of your vampirism, with the only effect being to smell like a wet dog, OR::::


Spoiler: Warning: Quest Spoiler!



you could get lycanthropy, acquire the basic ring of Hircine, without finishing the quest to give you more transformations.. keeping the random ones, but not using the manual transfomation. It would make a great story, since you do not have the goal of 0 kills on your stat sheet.


You absolutely abhor violence, only doing what is necessary to survive... but are plagued by random transformations into an unthinking killing machine.


----------



## TheRussian1

Was going to be productive today, but it has turned into mod SKyrim day









On the subject, was there a definitive conclusion to what INI settings are the best to make shadows look decent up close and not pop-in too badly?


----------



## TheRussian1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Also check out Lore Friendly Armor Pack. Mature skin, Women of Skyrim, Navestea, and SG are also great skin mods that gives you realistic skin while maintaing a Skyrim feel to it.


Ty sir!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> Ty sir!


if you're going to be modding the characters visually, you might also look at sg hairs and/or apachii hair. the sg hairs are (IMO) almost as high quality as Apachii, but a lot seem to have an older (think 40s and 50s) look to the hairstyles.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Well then. Did you disable it for some reason, or do you just not have the said DLC? Now, actually, there may be a second option. Lycanthropy. You could do this normally using the other members of the companions to do the actual killing, and just never change to werewolf, getting rid of your vampirism, with the only effect being to smell like a wet dog, OR::::
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Quest Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you could get lycanthropy, acquire the basic ring of Hircine, without finishing the quest to give you more transformations.. keeping the random ones, but not using the manual transfomation. It would make a great story, since you do not have the goal of 0 kills on your stat sheet.
> 
> 
> You absolutely abhor violence, only doing what is necessary to survive... but are plagued by random transformations into an unthinking killing machine.


I disabled it because I think that is what was causing vampires to spawn, either that or warzones.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For anyone who remembers me playing a Merchant playstyle. I have now made my way to Windhelm! I am currently level 19 with 52 speech craft. My other relevant stats are the following:
> 
> - Sneak: 31
> - Smithing: 47
> - Restoration: 23
> - One Handed: 27
> - Gold: 12,693
> 
> At this rate, economic domination of Skyrim will take a while... Also, some bad news. Apparently I have contracted Vampirism and now people are starting to dislike me. This puts me in a predicament because it is too late to use Cure Disease and I recall the quest involving killing. Didn't even notice when I was infected...


Your situation is worse because as a Vampire you need to kill to stay safe...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Your situation is worse because as a Vampire you need to kill to stay safe...


Yup... this sucks. I might need to reload an older save..


----------



## AbdullahG

You can feed on people while they sleep. They stay alive, and you stay normal.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *Yup... this sucks.* I might need to reload an older save..


----------



## mcg75

Just an FYI for some.

I've been doing really well with no crash to desktops since starting a new game. Level 52 now.

I have a bunch of steam mods with no issues. I added "better dynamic snow" last week and had multiple ctd's over the last few days. I deleted it and went back to being ctd free for over 8 hours so far.


----------



## Boyboyd

I think that better dynamic snow has been updated recently. I use it and although i haven't had any crashes i do have missing textures sometimes where snow would be.


----------



## Cheezman

Anyone know what this means? I bought Skyrim on Steam a few weeks back, and this comes up randomly with or without mods. It happens when I first launch the game.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Say, does anyone know any good class and race that I should play?

Getting quite bored playing three same class over and over again.
Assassin, Paladin and Mage.

It can be something creative and fun.


----------



## michinmuri

Hey everyone, I have finally gotten a new computer (well, and old one with some spiffy new parts) and want to get back into Skyrim. Can anyone suggest mods, or at least a link to some of them so I can figure out for myself. I also probably need the two expansions that came out since I last played (close to 1 yr). Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Say, does anyone know any good class and race that I should play?
> 
> Getting quite bored playing three same class over and over again.
> Assassin, Paladin and Mage.
> 
> It can be something creative and fun.


use skyrim redone, totally different (and better) experience and just set limitations for your character. Like bow and arrow only, never kill anything, shout-focused, unarmed combat only, maybe a restoration-curse/plague based Imperial paladin with 2-3 followers who uses auras and racial 'order' powers to buff your allies and let them do most of the fighting, or about 30 other combinations of various skills that weren't possible/feasible in vanilla skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Say, does anyone know any good class and race that I should play?
> 
> Getting quite bored playing three same class over and over again.
> Assassin, Paladin and Mage.
> 
> It can be something creative and fun.


Play a Nord NPC or Breton merchant


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Also, Lifeshield, what is your latest ENB version? Where can I get it? What DLL version are you using? I'm still on the 0.152 version of your ENB.


I'm currently using the newest binary released. I will upload it later or tomorrow for those who wish to use it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Play a Nord NPC or Breton merchant


Or a Khajiit vendor who isn't allowed in towns or cities







Except MAYBE Riften on occasions (due to all the corruption) maybe even use console to deduct a set amount of money each time to 'bribe' your way inside.

edit: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35465 'Dovahtracker' anyone else give this a look yet?


----------



## hamzta09

If there are any peeps here who have a nice collection of mods on the workshop, a collection, please link it.
That are all compatible, and works without any issues.
Esp graphical, but also enhancing gameplay. (though ill myself, rid those I dont want)


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what this means? I bought Skyrim on Steam a few weeks back, and this comes up randomly with or without mods. It happens when I first launch the game.


Since nobody has replied yet, I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say that this is probably referring to the system not being able to read the SteamModList.txt file in your "C:/Users/username/AppData/Local/Skyrim" directory. See if you have that file in the folder and whether or not the permissions of the file have changed. If it's not there, I'd recommend recreating a blank text file.


----------



## PowerK

Does anyone know of a workaround to show AfterBurner (and/or Precision) OSD working with Skyrim enb ?

GTA4 enb worked fine with AfterBurner (and Precision X) OSD as long as "enable Direct3D compatibility mode" or "Custom Direct3D support" (in the new version) was enabled in RivaTuner OSD server. However, with Skyrim enb, this no longer works and I get black screen.

The only workaround I recently discovered is... start Skyrim without MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X), once you pass the Bethesda logo and on to the main menu, alt-tab out of the game. (the Skyrim client should be minimized into the task bar).
Launch MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X). Now you can play Skyrim with enb with RivaTuner OSD. It worked for me. Tried several times to confirm.

I hope there's a way to just launch Skyrim with RivaTuner OSD running. Alt-tab in/out to launch the OSD is a pain.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

I haven't tried the EVGA or MSI over display but I have the OSD working on Play Claw 4 by using the injector version of the ENB binaries. Just install the necessary files from the Injector folder and see if that works...


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Does anyone know of a workaround to show AfterBurner (and/or Precision) OSD working with Skyrim enb ?
> 
> GTA4 enb worked fine with AfterBurner (and Precision X) OSD as long as "enable Direct3D compatibility mode" or "Custom Direct3D support" (in the new version) was enabled in RivaTuner OSD server. However, with Skyrim enb, this no longer works and I get black screen.
> 
> The only workaround I recently discovered is... start Skyrim without MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X), once you pass the Bethesda logo and on to the main menu, alt-tab out of the game. (the Skyrim client should be minimized into the task bar).
> Launch MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X). Now you can play Skyrim with enb with RivaTuner OSD. It worked for me. Tried several times to confirm.
> 
> I hope there's a way to just launch Skyrim with RivaTuner OSD running. Alt-tab in/out to launch the OSD is a pain.


I wound up using Radeonpro ( have a 7770 ). Worked out since I was then able to use the EQ multisampling.


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modinn*
> 
> Since nobody has replied yet, I'm going to take a shot in the dark and say that this is probably referring to the system not being able to read the SteamModList.txt file in your "C:/Users/username/AppData/Local/Skyrim" directory. See if you have that file in the folder and whether or not the permissions of the file have changed. If it's not there, I'd recommend recreating a blank text file.


File is there, but it is blank.

The error message still occasionally pops up. It doesn't seem to affect anything, though. So I guess I'll just live with it.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Does anyone know of a workaround to show AfterBurner (and/or Precision) OSD working with Skyrim enb ?
> GTA4 enb worked fine with AfterBurner (and Precision X) OSD as long as "enable Direct3D compatibility mode" or "Custom Direct3D support" (in the new version) was enabled in RivaTuner OSD server. However, with Skyrim enb, this no longer works and I get black screen.
> The only workaround I recently discovered is... start Skyrim without MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X), once you pass the Bethesda logo and on to the main menu, alt-tab out of the game. (the Skyrim client should be minimized into the task bar).
> Launch MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X). Now you can play Skyrim with enb with RivaTuner OSD. It worked for me. Tried several times to confirm.
> I hope there's a way to just launch Skyrim with RivaTuner OSD running. Alt-tab in/out to launch the OSD is a pain.


you may try to rename the d3d9.dll and then update the name in the enbseries.dll for the proxy library line. I don't know about MSI, but it works with the Helix 3d vision mods. If you're using Win8, you may need to open the RTSS program, and check 'enable compatibility with modified Direct3d runtime libraries'.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Does anyone know of a workaround to show AfterBurner (and/or Precision) OSD working with Skyrim enb ?
> 
> GTA4 enb worked fine with AfterBurner (and Precision X) OSD as long as "enable Direct3D compatibility mode" or "Custom Direct3D support" (in the new version) was enabled in RivaTuner OSD server. However, with Skyrim enb, this no longer works and I get black screen.
> 
> The only workaround I recently discovered is... start Skyrim without MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X), once you pass the Bethesda logo and on to the main menu, alt-tab out of the game. (the Skyrim client should be minimized into the task bar).
> Launch MSI AfterBurner (or EVGA Precision X). Now you can play Skyrim with enb with RivaTuner OSD. It worked for me. Tried several times to confirm.
> 
> I hope there's a way to just launch Skyrim with RivaTuner OSD running. Alt-tab in/out to launch the OSD is a pain.


Renaming the d3d9.dll and enabling in the ENB Proxy settings sounds like a possibly fix. Personally I use the injector versions of ENB with MSI AB and I haven't had a single problem showing the overlay, so there is no d3d9.dll to conflict in my case, hence no problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If there are any peeps here who have a nice collection of mods on the workshop, a collection, please link it.
> That are all compatible, and works without any issues.
> Esp graphical, but also enhancing gameplay. (though ill myself, rid those I dont want)


100 Top Immersion Essentials

All are compatible with eachother, but this list include RCRN, so if you have anything like Climates of Tamriel or an ENB preset installed, you probably don't want to use it. These are mostly 4-5 star files all for enhancing graphics and gameplay experience, going for a more realistic game.


----------



## PowerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> you may try to rename the d3d9.dll and then update the name in the enbseries.dll for the proxy library line. I don't know about MSI, but it works with the Helix 3d vision mods. If you're using Win8, you may need to open the RTSS program, and check 'enable compatibility with modified Direct3d runtime libraries'.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Renaming the d3d9.dll and enabling in the ENB Proxy settings sounds like a possibly fix. Personally I use the injector versions of ENB with MSI AB and I haven't had a single problem showing the overlay, so there is no d3d9.dll to conflict in my case, hence no problem.


Hi guys.

Just tried injector version. No dice. I get black screen when I launch Skyrim with MSI AB or EVGA Precision X. Alt-tab in & out workaround (which works with wrapper version) doesn't work either.

As for the renaming d3d9.dll and make appropreate change in ProxyLibrary line in enbseries.ini accordingly, there's a problem : ENB doesn't work at all. I think ProxyLibrary line is for "secondary" dll (eg. SMAA/FXAA injectors etc). The main dll for ENB must be named d3d9.dll. Otherwise, it just won't load at all.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerK*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Just tried injector version. No dice. I get black screen when I launch Skyrim with MSI AB or EVGA Precision X. Alt-tab in & out workaround (which works with wrapper version) doesn't work either.
> 
> As for the renaming d3d9.dll and make appropreate change in ProxyLibrary line in enbseries.ini accordingly, there's a problem : ENB doesn't work at all. I think ProxyLibrary line is for "secondary" dll (eg. SMAA/FXAA injectors etc). The main dll for ENB must be named d3d9.dll. Otherwise, it just won't load at all.


did you try the settings change in the RTSS for MSI AB?


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone know a character mod that shows all the weapons you want to equip? For example, it shows your two-hand and bow on your back, with your sword on your side. I'll try to find a pic that shows something like that.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Anyone know a character mod that shows all the weapons you want to equip? For example, it shows your two-hand and bow on your back, with your sword on your side. I'll try to find a pic that shows something like that.


Open Skyrim ini and add:

bDisableGearedUp=0

Under [Display]


----------



## -SE7EN-

might also have a look at: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34155/?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> might also have a look at: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34155/?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Open Skyrim ini and add:
> 
> bDisableGearedUp=0
> 
> Under [Display]


Thanks.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

How many people find it hard to throw away items in the game? Next game I start I'm going to travel light and only keep jewrly/mage cloaks and the odd weapons

Later in the game I'm way to rich anyway, and there's lots of missions left so it gets to easy

Oh and I end up with an insane amount of potions that I never use


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Thanks.


Though I have not done it, I've heard people say the .ini command is a little un-refined, in that you have to sheath your weapon before switching or you will be holding your previous weapon while doing the current weapon attacks. Supposedly some reports of NPCs taking melee swings at you with Crossbows in their hand, wielding them like Swords, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> How many people find it hard to throw away items in the game? Next game I start I'm going to travel light and only keep jewrly/mage cloaks and the odd weapons
> 
> Later in the game I'm way to rich anyway, and there's lots of missions left so it gets to easy
> 
> Oh and I end up with an insane amount of potions that I never use


I do that too. I even try to take as little as possible but still wind up with loads and loads of stuff.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

I thought they repaired the Alt-Tab bug ...

I started playing again and If I run with alt and suddendly want to check the map, I'm alt-tabbing and I can't get back in the game. Tried the trick they said to retry alt tabbing a couple of times, didnt work.

And Windowed sucks ...

I need help, I want to play the game, But I need to feel the immersion, not to play windowed ..


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Though I have not done it, I've heard people say the .ini command is a little un-refined, in that you have to sheath your weapon before switching or you will be holding your previous weapon while doing the current weapon attacks. Supposedly some reports of NPCs taking melee swings at you with Crossbows in their hand, wielding them like Swords, etc.


It is true, though I have never seen any problems with NPC's using the tweak and I've been using it for years.

It allows some good screenshotting capabilities however. Especially when you mix a weapon with a spell for example, create your pose then during TFC unequip the weapon or spell for a unique pose. I've gone over this in more detail in the guide linked in my sig.


----------



## Sauntache

..


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> might also have a look at: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34155/?


That mod would be great if they would find a way to fix the patch problem with JaySus swords...anyone know of a fix? There was one but they took it down due to lack of permission (apparently it was not done properly in the name of JaySus).


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I thought they repaired the Alt-Tab bug ...
> 
> I started playing again and If I run with alt and suddendly want to check the map, I'm alt-tabbing and I can't get back in the game. Tried the trick they said to retry alt tabbing a couple of times, didnt work.
> 
> And Windowed sucks ...
> 
> I need help, I want to play the game, But I need to feel the immersion, not to play windowed ..


I know of this bug you speak about. I believe it also has some relationship with any in-game menu's you might have open at the time of minimizing (inventory, for example) I also believe the game loads up a menu upon minimizing anyway.

Try minimizing with the console up, or inventory up, or with no menu up at all. See what results you get.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> 100 Top Immersion Essentials
> 
> All are compatible with eachother, but this list include RCRN, so if you have anything like Climates of Tamriel or an ENB preset installed, you probably don't want to use it. These are mostly 4-5 star files all for enhancing graphics and gameplay experience, going for a more realistic game.


For immersion, i just go to taverns doing this:


----------



## -SE7EN-

browsing the Nexus today, and ran across this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34698/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D34698&pUp=1 Dragons Souls - Death is Highly Overrated. Seems like instead of simply restarting your last save upon death, you are 'resurrected' at a special wayshrine, losing all your non-quest items. You must then return to the location of your demise to gather up your items. If you die again before obtaining your equipment, it is lost forever. Reminds me so much of earlier aRPGs, such as Diablo II. Anyone used this yet?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If I use CoT, do I still need realistic lighting or dynamic clouds?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If I use CoT, do I still need realistic lighting or dynamic clouds?


Dynamic clouds isn't needed. CoT covers clouds. Doesn't Realistic Lighting affect interiors only? It'll work fine if so.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Dynamic clouds isn't needed. CoT covers clouds. Doesn't Realistic Lighting affect interiors only? It'll work fine if so.


It's been a while so I am not sure. Still debating whether or not to try ENB again.

PS
I think Underground Bathhouse is incompatible with My Home is Your Home mod.... does anyone use both of those?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> browsing the Nexus today, and ran across this http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34698/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D34698&pUp=1 Dragons Souls - Death is Highly Overrated. Seems like instead of simply restarting your last save upon death, you are 'resurrected' at a special wayshrine, losing all your non-quest items. You must then return to the location of your demise to gather up your items. If you die again before obtaining your equipment, it is lost forever. Reminds me so much of earlier aRPGs, such as Diablo II. Anyone used this yet?


Interesting, all the fun of Skyrim plus the frustration of Demon's Souls/Dark Souls. I think I'll pass...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This happened to me after the landscape textures. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This happened to me after the landscape textures. Any idea how to fix it?


Uninstall/Reinstall the mod?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Uninstall/Reinstall the mod?


Tried that... still happening. Might be conflicting mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Can NMM allow me to search through my mods? Trying to find some poorly named ones is really starting to frustrate me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

BTW You guys should check out Opulent Clothing mods. Really nice!


----------



## iARDAs

I started playing Skyrim and just wondering when to purchase the DLCs?

Is it better to purchase them after beating the main quest? or is it better to purchase them right away?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I started playing Skyrim and just wondering when to purchase the DLCs?
> 
> Is it better to purchase them after beating the main quest? or is it better to purchase them right away?


You can purchase the DLC's right away. The only one that tweaks any part of the story is the Dawnguard one where the Vigilante of Stendarr's home base is now in ruins from apparently a vampire attack. No this is not a spoiler because 1) most people don't even go to that place and 2) it has no bearing on the main quest or the primary sub quests. I am not even sure that there is a quest for it TBH, just a faction that exists in the game. Just looked it up, they are just a faction that you can run into so no quests until Dawnguard.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can purchase the DLC's right away. The only one that tweaks any part of the story is the Dawnguard one where the Vigilante of Stendarr's home base is now in ruins from apparently a vampire attack. No this is not a spoiler because 1) most people don't even go to that place and 2) it has no bearing on the main quest or the primary sub quests. I am not even sure that there is a quest for it TBH, just a faction that exists in the game. Just looked it up, they are just a faction that you can run into so no quests until Dawnguard.


Great. Good to know 

However the DLCs a bit pricey. 2 of them for 40 bucks. I can get Far Cry3, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider by putting few more bucks. So I think best is to wait until they go on sale.

So if I play the DLCs after beating the game, it will still be a great experience than.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great. Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the DLCs a bit pricey. 2 of them for 40 bucks. I can get Far Cry3, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider by putting few more bucks. So I think best is to wait until they go on sale.
> 
> So if I play the DLCs after beating the game, it will still be a great experience than.


I would only get the Dawnguard and Dragonborn DLC. Heathfire just brings along adoption and 3 "new" houses that are all the same and with the exception of one, in not very inviting areas. Dawnguard is buggy as hell though, even with the unofficial Dawnguard patch mod you can download. So many weird random bugs that would be normally game breaking if it were not for the fact that us PC gamers can console through it if necessary. Dragonborn seems more "stable" so far as far as Bethesda releases go.

I also figured out that kids are incredibly annoying in Hearthfire, even more so than they already were. They keep asking for money and presents and will bring back random animals to keep as pets. I remember one of the kids brought back a Frostspider and was like "Can I keep it?" I was like "Ummm... how about no? Also, it's time to move!" Apparently they had Frostspiders in the wilderness for that area so we moved to Lakeview and she brought back a fox, which while much better, was still a dumb pet. Just to let you know, you can't interact with the pet either unless that includes harming or killing, in which your kid will hate you if you hurt or kill their pet.

PS
Your houses that you build can also get invaded by Skeevers and bandits as well.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can purchase the DLC's right away. The only one that tweaks any part of the story is the Dawnguard one where the Vigilante of Stendarr's home base is now in ruins from apparently a vampire attack. No this is not a spoiler because 1) most people don't even go to that place and 2) it has no bearing on the main quest or the primary sub quests. I am not even sure that there is a quest for it TBH, just a faction that exists in the game. Just looked it up, they are just a faction that you can run into so no quests until Dawnguard.


I think that locale has a daedra heart if you do not have DG installed.
as far as the addons, DG is something to get early if you want to be a werewolf or vampire lord, instead of having to power-level it later just to get the skills etc. DB isn't as crucial early, as there isn't much to do at real low levels anyways, unless you are trying to get a 'book power' quickly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I think that locale has a daedra heart if you do not have DG installed.
> as far as the addons, DG is something to get early if you want to be a werewolf or vampire lord, instead of having to power-level it later just to get the skills etc. DB isn't as crucial early, as there isn't much to do at real low levels anyways, unless you are trying to get a 'book power' quickly.


I always stole the DH from Kodlack or did the Azura quest for DH.







I wish we could still go into Oblivion to hunt down Daedra though...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great. Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the DLCs a bit pricey. 2 of them for 40 bucks. I can get Far Cry3, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider by putting few more bucks. So I think best is to wait until they go on sale.
> 
> So if I play the DLCs after beating the game, it will still be a great experience than.


Dawnguard and Dragonborn each offer more content than Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider, so I'd rather spend the money on the DLC. Also if I had to guess, I'd say Solstheim is far more detailed and has more to offer than Far Cry 3's "open world" island.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Great. Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the DLCs a bit pricey. 2 of them for 40 bucks. I can get Far Cry3, Crysis 3, Tomb Raider by putting few more bucks. So I think best is to wait until they go on sale.
> 
> So if I play the DLCs after beating the game, it will still be a great experience than.
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnguard and Dragonborn each offer more content than Crysis 3 and Tomb Raider, so I'd rather spend the money on the DLC. Also if I had to guess, I'd say Solstheim is far more detailed and has more to offer than Far Cry 3's "open world" island.
Click to expand...

You can't seriously compare TES to Far cry...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You can't seriously compare TES to Far cry...


Exactly.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You can't seriously compare TES to Far cry...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...

That said, I'd still take FC3 over any of the three skyrim DLCs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> That said, I'd still take FC3 over any of the three skyrim DLCs.


FC3 was fun and definitely redeemed the crap experience I had with FC2. The constant hallucinations and the battle with that thing was a turn off for me though. I also found driving a car still dumb and overly hard and the crafting limited though.


----------



## boredgunner

But anyway, to those who complain about $20 DLC price for Skyrim, look at it this way. Dawnguard provides a few new locations, new gear, vampire lord ability, werewolf perk tree (I think that came from Dawnguard), and a main quest that takes *40-50 hours* to complete the first time, and is worth playing through twice since you can choose to join vampires or Dawnguard. There's also a number of new side quests.

Dragonborn DLC on the other hand also adds new gear, new side quests, a new main quest, and more importantly, Solstheim, a new separate open world map that gives you a little taste of what Morrowind is like (without having to resort to a 2002 game that probably has awful controls and combat).

The detail of this DLC map exceeds your average open world game: more character interaction, hidden locations, scale and detail of these sublocations, side quests, etc, compared to an open world FPS in which hunting and murdering people in villages are responsible for "lasting appeal".









The main quest is shorter than Dawnguard, but altogether Dragonborn is more content-rich due to the new location. Awesome DLCs, worth every penny. Hearthfire is cool too, and only $5.

Compare the value of the DLC to say, The Witcher 2, a game that nobody had a problem paying $40 or more for, but it's only a 30 hour game. Or to all those people who paid $60 for generic FPS games that only provide a 4 hour single player campaign, and anywhere between 8-15 multiplayer maps that combined, obviously don't match the size or versatility of Skyrim. So what this means is, these DLCs have more content than many modern games.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Don't forget you can also download custom quests and locations from modders.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't forget you can also download custom quests and locations from modders.


Yeah, you can't run out of things to do in Skyrim. To clarify things a bit, you won't find any massive highly detailed modded locations that compare to Solstheim, but still you'll find plenty of unique ones. Moonpath to Elsweyr is particularly impressive, and see ThirteenOranges' collection on workshop.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hearthfire annoyed me. Made me remember why I previously had the killable children mod installed. I hate how little effort was put into the house building and how little interactions I have with them and my spouse. It also really sucks that I can't share ownership of beds with followers. Either it is owned by them or by me.


----------



## gatornation240

Is anyone able to play this in crossfire yet? just upgraded to 13.5 beta and crossfire still speeds up the game by 2 Xs, game plays fine single card but I'd like to be able to use both cards; this has to be an amd driver issue still I've done literally everything from using RP profiles to new install of os/drivers/steam/apps and still getting the same issue. Other than that anyone using Tropical Skyrim mod? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33017//?


----------



## iARDAs

Also guys what is the benefit of becoming a werewolf? I really don't want to unless it is something amazing.


----------



## hakz

faster, badder? I believe it doesn't have serious drawbacks unlike vampirism. I might be wrong though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also guys what is the benefit of becoming a werewolf? I really don't want to unless it is something amazing.


- People say you smell like wet dogs and ask if you have been tending your hounds
- People aggro you if you transform in front of them
- You cannot change back until its over so if you keep feeding it will last a while
- You are melee only, no spells or weapon usage


----------



## -SE7EN-

you also cannot contract diseases, including Sanguinare Vampiris (but you can choose to become a vampire, ridding yourself of lycanthropy, at a certain place in the DG storyline)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also guys what is the benefit of becoming a werewolf? I really don't want to unless it is something amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> - People say you smell like wet dogs and ask if you have been tending your hounds
> - People aggro you if you transform in front of them
> - You cannot change back until its over so if you keep feeding it will last a while
> - You are melee only, no spells or weapon usage
Click to expand...

Also constant YOU LOOK A BIT SICK, ARE YOU ALRIGHT or something along those lines.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Also constant YOU LOOK A BIT SICK, ARE YOU ALRIGHT or something along those lines.


I believe that is only for vampires as they look gaunt and pale


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Also constant YOU LOOK A BIT SICK, ARE YOU ALRIGHT or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is only for vampires as they look gaunt and pale
Click to expand...

Either that or it stuck because I've almost never slept in the game even before becoming a werewolf.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Either that or it stuck because I've almost never slept in the game even before becoming a werewolf.


That might be it. Being a werewolf doesn't actually make you look different. Being a vampire does however and lowers your speech and sneak.


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks for all the answers guys. Both about werewolf and DLCs...

One last question. Why do I have to sleep in the game? Any advantage?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for all the answers guys. Both about werewolf and DLCs...
> 
> One last question. Why do I have to sleep in the game? Any advantage?


For the bonuses it comes with:

- Well Rested: Sleeping normally
- Lover's Comfort: Sleeping in the same house as spouse
- Mother's Love(?): Sleeping in the same house as children


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for all the answers guys. Both about werewolf and DLCs...
> 
> One last question. Why do I have to sleep in the game? Any advantage?


The Dark Brotherhood initiation quests requires you to sleep. It also restores your health, stamina, and magicka IIRC.


----------



## -SE7EN-

speaking of sleeping, I think being a werewolf will render you unable to receive the rested bonus for sleep....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> speaking of sleeping, I think being a werewolf will render you unable to receive the rested bonus for sleep....


Yup as a werewolf you are unable to gain any sleeping bonuses because your blood is restless and always wants to hunt.


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> speaking of sleeping, I think being a werewolf will render you unable to receive the rested bonus for sleep....
> 
> 
> 
> Yup as a werewolf you are unable to gain any sleeping bonuses because your blood is restless and always wants to hunt.
Click to expand...

^ this. also, tried sleeping and the dark brotherhood questline kicks in. Good times, indeed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

One thing that bothers me in Skyrim is people don't really smile. Bethesda's version of "happy" is to have the NPC squint at you. You would have to use mods to get your lips upturned as far as I could figure out.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> The cat people smile.


If only they others would as well.


----------



## exyia

anyone else play with Requiem overhaul?

I got bored of SkyRe, and really like the concept behind Requiem more

but good god it's tedious. tried to blame it on being used to the "streamlining" of vanilla that made it so easy in the first place. The main mod author announced he was taking a break from modding, and I just found a bug that didn't give me my standing stone - I'm done with this ****. So overrated, and with support dropped, no thanks

shame, I miss something massive like OOO for Oblivion. back to SkyRe I guess


----------



## Thingamajig

I uploaded another custom background i made for the "Main menu background randomizer" mod:






Sheogorath is definitely one of my favorites. So far, i've made at least 15 custom backgrounds using various images i find online, that plays relevant dialogue and themed music (29 in total, as some may not have dialogue). Doubt i'll be uploading any more videos on it though as my channel has quite a number of them as it is.


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I have a lot of mods on my new skyrim install, looks great. Although for some reason the 2D nature of plants really stands out in a bad way, never seemed to notice it as much before


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahulzz*


Aye, i knew of this. And i can also say that i was very disappointed upon discovering this about the headless horseman - and not the first time i was disappointed with a number of quests in skyrim.

My first sighting of this spirit lead me to think it was some easter egg with some deep meaning to it. Only to find it just leads to a graveyard full of your average baddies. Nothing unique, no background story. Nothing. Such a half arsed effort on Bethesda's part when you consider the level of detail and lore to previous games.

Tis one of Skyrims greatest flaws really. Too many quests weren't fleshed out enough (the guilds were a joke), along with too many characters/npc's bar the usual ones we've grown to expect (Such as Sheogorath, for example) only just delivering up to par.


----------



## AbdullahG

Would going from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz make any difference in frames?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Would going from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz make any difference in frames?


No


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No


Thanks. I've been paranoid about whether I'm missing out on 10 extra frames or so.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've been paranoid about whether I'm missing out on 10 extra frames or so.
Click to expand...

It's very difficult to get additional FPS in games anyway, after OCing your parts your only real way of getting more FPS is just to shut down all other programs or buy better parts


----------



## iARDAs

I am so much in love with this game. Got it a year ago but never played it more than 1 hour.

However the game is a bug fest. Still loving it though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am so much in love with this game. Got it a year ago but never played it more than 1 hour.
> 
> However the game is a bug fest. Still loving it though.


What resolution are you playing on and is it modded? The reason I am asking is because I am trying to figure out how much VRAM a modded out Skyrim looks like with a Titan on a single monitor display around 1080p or 1200p.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What resolution are you playing on and is it modded? The reason I am asking is because I am trying to figure out how much VRAM a modded out Skyrim looks like with a Titan on a single monitor display around 1080p or 1200p.


I actually have a single 1080p monitor.

Used to own 1440p before. I will probably purchase it again.

My game is not modded really

I got

SkyUı

Dynamic Fires

Enchanced Blood Textures

Better Dynamic Snow

HD Plants and Herbs

Pure Waters

Sounds of SKyrim

Thats it. I might download few textures mode but I am enjoying 120hz smooth gaming so much therefor not sure.


----------



## Kiros

By bugs am I guessing your waters flickers at certain angles and things exploding when you open doors?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> By bugs am I guessing your waters flickers at certain angles and things exploding when you open doors?


Yeah.

Very irritating.

I also sometimes move unwillingly even though I am standing still.

I once was picking the lock on a door but suddenly when to the other side of the door because of those movements.

Ragdoll effects are also weird. I sometimes see a dead body being thrown away like the God of Thunder hit him.


----------



## Kiros

Not sure about the movements but I read that skyrim has physics issues when you disable vsync and the game running higher than 60 fps. I have the same issue too since I run it on 144 Hz. It sucks when you open a door and a metal pot comes flying at you almost taking you out.
There are mods that changes the rag dolls. I don't like the spin death animation when you die from falls


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> Very irritating.
> 
> I also sometimes move unwillingly even though I am standing still.
> 
> I once was picking the lock on a door but suddenly when to the other side of the door because of those movements.
> 
> Ragdoll effects are also weird. I sometimes see a dead body being thrown away like the God of Thunder hit him.


You might be interested in the following mods:

- Realistic Ragdoll Force
- Unofficial Skyrim Patch (and DLC ones if needed)
- WATER
- Enhanced FX and Lighting
- Realistic Lighting
- No spinning on death animation fix

If you do decide to mod the game let me know how your VRAM looks like please!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Not sure about the movements but I read that skyrim has physics issues when you disable vsync and the game running higher than 60 fps. I have the same issue too since I run it on 144 Hz. It sucks when you open a door and a metal pot comes flying at you almost taking you out.
> There are mods that changes the rag dolls. *I don't like the spin death animation when you die from falls*


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17214


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> Not sure about the movements but I read that skyrim has physics issues when you disable vsync and the game running higher than 60 fps. I have the same issue too since I run it on 144 Hz. It sucks when you open a door and a metal pot comes flying at you almost taking you out.
> There are mods that changes the rag dolls. I don't like the spin death animation when you die from falls


this. anything above 60fps starts to mess with the physics. about 80+ you start seeing animals falling from the sky to their death, etc.


----------



## Boomstick68

Ok, I've had this game downloaded for a long time but never played. Recently gave it a go on my new rig and it won't run smoothly. In the beginning, the horses pulling the carts start spinning and tumbling and going nuts. What is happening here. Can't get past the opening of the game?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Ok, I've had this game downloaded for a long time but never played. Recently gave it a go on my new rig and it won't run smoothly. In the beginning, the horses pulling the carts start spinning and tumbling and going nuts. What is happening here. Can't get past the opening of the game?


Any mods? Are gates opening?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Ok, I've had this game downloaded for a long time but never played. Recently gave it a go on my new rig and it won't run smoothly. In the beginning, the horses pulling the carts start spinning and tumbling and going nuts. What is happening here. Can't get past the opening of the game?


probably running at above 60fps like the issues in the posts right before yours....


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Ok, I've had this game downloaded for a long time but never played. Recently gave it a go on my new rig and it won't run smoothly. In the beginning, the horses pulling the carts start spinning and tumbling and going nuts. What is happening here. Can't get past the opening of the game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> probably running at above 60fps like the issues in the posts right before yours....


Yup that's the physics going haywire there, it happened to me too because the cart in the beginning started to do 360's and run into some infinitely deep pot holes. Havok game engine goes crazy sometimes when frames exceed 60 :s

So you have to put on vsync and/or cap frames to 60 I hear...but exploding rooms or not I rather have clearer vision when moving my camera around so I rather be killed by flying pot


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## iARDAs

How can a game have problems above 60 fps?

Did interns code the game or something? How can this never be fixed in all these times?

I love the game a lot. Loved oblivion too, but this is a joke.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One thing that bothers me in Skyrim is people don't really smile. Bethesda's version of "happy" is to have the NPC squint at you. You would have to use mods to get your lips upturned as far as I could figure out.


This should help you out some, it's not for all races/gender but at least it makes the females look more human.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35303/


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> The best way to tackle Skyrim if you have a 120Hz monitor, is to run the game at 120Hz (use Nvidia Inspector to force if you're desktop rate is 60Hz), but use Adaptive V-Sync at 'Half Refresh Rate' setting (this seems to be the best way to cap it versus Nvidia Inspector or RTSS). That way you get less scanout warping, and slightly reduced V-Sync lag thanks to the faster refresh rate. So you can reap some benefits of the 120Hz monitor.


yeah, when I found out I couldn't run it at 120, i used half-adaptive vsynch and used that extra 60fps space to turn the graphics up a bit. so much better visuals when I am shooting for stable 60 than a stable 120 with a single 560ti


----------



## GTR Mclaren

QUESTION

If I install the HD textures mods of the Skyrim Nexus

do I need to "uncheck" the official texture patch in the data files menu ??


----------



## exyia

anyone want to throw out some ENB profiles they use that are always kept up to date?

it might just be my short attention span with ENB profiles (I'm always trying new ones), but I can't find one that I like AND is kept up to date with the ENB versions. So many just sit on old versions and waste potential and improvements made in the ENB dev imo

I think I might even try K ENB again now that I'm not on a "mid-range" gaming laptop


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> If I install the HD textures mods of the Skyrim Nexus
> 
> do I need to "uncheck" the official texture patch in the data files menu ??


No. The HD texture mods are loaded after the Official Texture DLC. Keep the Official Texture DLC to cover any items that haven't been replaced with new HD textures.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

thanks, Im using like 12 mods right now and it looks awesome









but Im afraid that putting so many mods just replace others...

anyone have a list of the essentials mods (for gfx and textures) that does not overwritte each others ??


----------



## AbdullahG

That isn't easy to avoid. It shouldn't harm your game in anyway if you overwrite textures. You could follow Texture Pack Combiner which chooses and combines textures for you. It makes textures work with one another. It takes maybe 30 minutes to an hour to set up though.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> thanks, Im using like 12 mods right now and it looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Im afraid that putting so many mods just replace others...
> 
> anyone have a list of the essentials mods (for gfx and textures) that does not overwritte each others ??


Eventually you'll get to a point where most mods will overwrite others. Especially graphical ones.

With graphical mods though it's not a big deal. Generally the one you installed last will be the one that gets priority, as it's textures will just simply overwrite any other last installed texture you put in.

At worst you may just get mismatched textures that could stand out, but i'd wager thats unlikely to be noticable.

I've pretty much stretched my game to it's modding limit. I run with over 170 mods which largely are core gameplay enhancements. Things such as Duel: Combat Realism, ACE, Frostfall, Personalized Music, etc.

My list is here:
http://pastebin.com/Ybu7gmRH

I do have my fair share of graphical mods. Usually i load these first in my NMM esp load order list (If they're the type of mod that requires an esp)


----------



## iARDAs

Man playing Skyrim oın my 40 inch LED TV is amazing. Even though at 60fps. Also that TV is connected to my Harman Kardon 5+1...

Too bad TVs have terrible input lag.


----------



## atibingler

Hey guys.. I have dual 7970's in CF and a i5-2500k I get 20 FPS when using ENB lol


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atibingler*
> 
> Hey guys.. I have dual 7970's in CF and a i5-2500k I get 20 FPS when using ENB lol


ENB are really really Graphic Intensive. Not only that but it also depends on which one you're running and at what settings. Most ENBs are customizable so you can lower or increase a specific setting which will affect performance. Also every ENB is different. An example would be K ENB which has a huge hit in performance compared to something like Project ENB which is a lot easier on systems. Both look completely different though.


----------



## foolofatook

So I'm having this glitch where dragons aren't turning to bones or giving souls, which is really an issue during the fight with Miraak. He goes into ethereal form and tries to get a soul, but since the dragons aren't giving any, he just sits there and I can't kill him no matter what. I tried using console commands to kill him already, so what should I do?


----------



## foolofatook

Fixed it. Apparently it was the unoffical skyrim patch


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Hey people question.....what is the best water mod ??

im using now W.A.T.E.R....but something I dont like is that it loos really blocky when the "water and road" touch

the is another one ??


----------



## AbdullahG

Pure Waters is a nice option.


----------



## exyia

I prefer WATER over Pure Waters simply because from a far distance you can still see through it (as in see underwater vegetation). Kinda ruins it for me

and WATER has a few other features built into it as well, even though I'm not 100% happy with the texture


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Im using both now D:

but the bad water - terrain transitions still remain, it look very "lineal"

I dont know how to said that in English xD

EDIT



not my screen shot, but it show the problem

there is a mod to prevent that ??


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foolofatook*
> 
> So I'm having this glitch where dragons aren't turning to bones or giving souls, which is really an issue during the fight with Miraak. He goes into ethereal form and tries to get a soul, but since the dragons aren't giving any, he just sits there and I can't kill him no matter what. I tried using console commands to kill him already, so what should I do?


You can try disabling him at the start of the fight and enable him again AFTER killing all the dragons.


----------



## angrysasquatch

I just applied this mod:

skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15574/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D15574&pUp=1
(Fast Respawns And Rich Merchants, the rich merchants only optional)

Everything was working fine before, but after it I couldn't load my save. Or older saves. Problem persists now that I've uninstalled it. I've verified cache, done the suggested audio tweaks, and messed around with my ugridstoload, trying 5 and 7. None worked and I have it back in the state it was before I tried all that stuff. Any ideas?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> I just applied this mod:
> 
> skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/15574/?tab=2&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D15574&pUp=1
> (Fast Respawns And Rich Merchants, the rich merchants only optional)
> 
> Everything was working fine before, but after it I couldn't load my save. Or older saves. Problem persists now that I've uninstalled it. I've verified cache, done the suggested audio tweaks, and messed around with my ugridstoload, trying 5 and 7. None worked and I have it back in the state it was before I tried all that stuff. Any ideas?


- Try loading with stock skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini files
- Try starting a new game to see if the game still loads
- Try creating a clean save and seeing if that loads


----------



## angrysasquatch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Try loading with stock skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini files
> - Try starting a new game to see if the game still loads
> - Try creating a clean save and seeing if that loads


Fresh ini's didn't help.

Upon starting a new game, I get the following errors:

Code:



Code:


[WETriggerScript<(01099883)>Warning:OnInit()myHoldLocation property has not been set, this will result in errors

Code:



Code:


[WETriggerScript<(010D13EA)>Warning:OnInit()myHoldLocation property has not been set, this will result in errors

Code:



Code:


[WETriggerScript<(01099887)>Warning:OnInit()myHoldLocation property has not been set, this will result in errors

I assume you mean to create a new save upon creating new game and attempting to load it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Fresh ini's didn't help.
> 
> Upon starting a new game, I get the following errors:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [WETriggerScript<(01099883)>Warning:OnInit()myHoldLocation property has not been set, this will result in errors
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [WETriggerScript<(010D13EA)>Warning:OnInit()myHoldLocation property has not been set, this will result in errors
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [WETriggerScript<(01099887)>Warning:OnInit()myHoldLocation property has not been set, this will result in errors
> 
> I assume you mean to create a new save upon creating new game and attempting to load it.


Hmm.... Did you recently also install a mod that messed with the location of anything? Most likely script wise?

Yes


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Fresh ini's didn't help.
> 
> Upon starting a new game, I get the following errors:
> I assume you mean to create a new save upon creating new game and attempting to load it.


Try this and see if it helps:
http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/651560-solution-for-wetriggerscript01099883-warning-on-init-my-holdlocation-property-has-not-been-set/


----------



## angrysasquatch

Holy poop on a dwarven greatword, that worked like a charm. Thanks dude!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angrysasquatch*
> 
> Holy poop on a dwarven greatword, that worked like a charm. Thanks dude!


Not a problem!


----------



## iARDAs

The epicness, the amazingness of this game hits me everytime I enter a new castle or a cave.

So many interesting designs, layouts...

Amazing game!!!


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The epicness, the amazingness of this game hits me everytime I enter a new castle or a cave.
> 
> So many interesting designs, layouts...
> 
> Amazing game!!!


This is something i try to recapture every time i play with mods. I wish i could start all over again with the 170 mods i run, as though i had never played it before.

It's a good game but the formula does grind after about level 25 or so. you've seen it all pretty quickly beyond that point; hence the need for mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am done with this game for a while... upon entering the Thalmer Embassy, my game constantly CTD's. Diplomatic Immunity is essentially broken for me at this point no matter what I have tried. Guess I will just wait until I buy my new graphics card and then reinstall this game.


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone know how to change a custom clothing's armor type? I'd like to change an armor categorized as light to clothing.
Never mind, got it.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm playing as an Orc this time and going for a weapon brute, but what a wimp he seems to be so far at level 16, I have trouble killing a Restless Draugr without making them run away

I'm playing on master but it seems harder this time so far for some reason


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm playing as an Orc this time and going for a weapon brute, but what a wimp he seems to be so far at level 16, I have trouble killing a Restless Draugr without making them run away
> 
> I'm playing on master but it seems harder this time so far for some reason


Try this. Invest in smithing and heavy armor earlier on and damage later on. You can power level smithing by making and smelting daggers. Killing animals and making leather also helps. Try to do the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ebony mail quest as soon as possible.


Focus on one-handed and blocking. Use either a sword or mace, but you block/bash hit, hit and repeat until dead. Put points into health and stamina. Decide what you want to have more of depending your your survivability confidence. You have Berserker mode once a game day... that means switch to dual one-handed and USE IT!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh yeah... bash is OP against caster.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally "fixed" my issue with Diplomatic Immunity quest. I think that quest was just broken to me as there were consistent CTD's at certain points every time. I don't understand why it happened as all other quests continued to work fine. I can only assume it is the "quest items" from mods that are irremovable from my inventory. Thank god for console commands!


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone know a nice grass replacer? I hate the fields outside Whiterun. I can't get any of them to work in that field.

Also, does anyone notice how certain ENBs have a certain crispness to them? Anyone know how to modify an ENB config to produce those results?


----------



## foolofatook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Anyone know a nice grass replacer? I hate the fields outside Whiterun. I can't get any of them to work in that field.
> 
> Also, does anyone notice how certain ENBs have a certain crispness to them? Anyone know how to modify an ENB config to produce those results?


Have you tried Natural Grass? (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30164/?)


----------



## -SE7EN-

or http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/33582//? - supposedly gives you a frameboost too.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone playing with a AMD x6 + 650ti Boost card? I'm curious how well that combo will do, 2gb vram SEEMS like enough to add quite a few mods to this game.. but sometimes I wonder.

I have that combo in mind for a cheap upgrade, rather than spending 2-3x as much on a whole new rig (unfeasible for now).


----------



## IBYCFOTA

Just starting to get into the modded Skyrim scene, which is awesome now that all of the content has been released and the mods are mature.

Vanilla Skyrim runs like a dream but the game looks pretty bad. I used to play it on the 360 so I have no idea how I put up with that.









Naturally I've been trying to run some texture mods to make the game look better. The results are impressive, but it's certainly taking it's toll on performance. There is noticeable stutter when the game is loading new areas. The thing is I'm not even close to the VRAM limit on my card. For whatever reason the game just seems sluggish to load the new textures. Doesn't seem to matter if the game is being run on my SSD or not. Is that normal? It doesn't feel like it. I never dip below 60fps with my setup but the stutters are evident. Right now I'm trying to find the right balance between running the game smoothly and having enough new textures to make the game looking decent and having a difficult time.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBYCFOTA*
> 
> Just starting to get into the modded Skyrim scene, which is awesome now that all of the content has been released and the mods are mature.
> 
> Vanilla Skyrim runs like a dream but the game looks pretty bad. I used to play it on the 360 so I have no idea how I put up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I've been trying to run some texture mods to make the game look better. The results are impressive, but it's certainly taking it's toll on performance. There is noticeable stutter when the game is loading new areas. The thing is I'm not even close to the VRAM limit on my card. For whatever reason the game just seems sluggish to load the new textures. Doesn't seem to matter if the game is being run on my SSD or not. Is that normal? It doesn't feel like it. I never dip below 60fps with my setup but the stutters are evident. Right now I'm trying to find the right balance between running the game smoothly and having enough new textures to make the game looking decent and having a difficult time.


I don't get it when it is loading new areas, but I sometimes see it when I do a sudden turn. try lowering the render distance on some things, starting with grass and maybe particles. lowering shadows may help too. are you playing on your sig rig with a 690? have you changed your uGrid settings? I would think a 690 should run the game with whatever 4k textures you can throw at it, but maybe I am wrong. try it without OC'ing?
on a side note, since you're just getting into modding it, have you tried SkyRe? best mod (gameplay-wise) I have added.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBYCFOTA*
> 
> Just starting to get into the modded Skyrim scene, which is awesome now that all of the content has been released and the mods are mature.
> 
> Vanilla Skyrim runs like a dream but the game looks pretty bad. I used to play it on the 360 so I have no idea how I put up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I've been trying to run some texture mods to make the game look better. The results are impressive, but it's certainly taking it's toll on performance. There is noticeable stutter when the game is loading new areas. The thing is I'm not even close to the VRAM limit on my card. For whatever reason the game just seems sluggish to load the new textures. Doesn't seem to matter if the game is being run on my SSD or not. Is that normal? It doesn't feel like it. I never dip below 60fps with my setup but the stutters are evident. Right now I'm trying to find the right balance between running the game smoothly and having enough new textures to make the game looking decent and having a difficult time.


Did you actually check your VRAM usage? If so, and you're not near the 2GB limit, I'd guess the issue is with SLI. Or you could try entering the console command _pcb_ when you begin to stutter and see if that helps.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IBYCFOTA*
> 
> Just starting to get into the modded Skyrim scene, which is awesome now that all of the content has been released and the mods are mature.
> 
> Vanilla Skyrim runs like a dream but the game looks pretty bad. I used to play it on the 360 so I have no idea how I put up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I've been trying to run some texture mods to make the game look better. The results are impressive, but it's certainly taking it's toll on performance. There is noticeable stutter when the game is loading new areas. The thing is I'm not even close to the VRAM limit on my card. For whatever reason the game just seems sluggish to load the new textures. Doesn't seem to matter if the game is being run on my SSD or not. Is that normal? It doesn't feel like it. I never dip below 60fps with my setup but the stutters are evident. Right now I'm trying to find the right balance between running the game smoothly and having enough new textures to make the game looking decent and having a difficult time.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it when it is loading new areas, but I sometimes see it when I do a sudden turn. try lowering the render distance on some things, starting with grass and maybe particles. lowering shadows may help too. are you playing on your sig rig with a 690? have you changed your uGrid settings? I would think a 690 should run the game with whatever 4k textures you can throw at it, but maybe I am wrong. try it without OC'ing?
> on a side note, since you're just getting into modding it, have you tried SkyRe? best mod (gameplay-wise) I have added.
Click to expand...

Frankly, the vanilla Skyrim engine just has problems. There are some mods/tools to help it though. I know Fallout 3 had several that helped, so Skyrim definitely has some.

I have tracked a few and will list them, but have not tried any of them yet, so look them up carefully before using.

*GPU/FPS fixes*
HIALGOBOOST GPU UPGRADE
Skyrim performance and crash prevention Tutorial Information
FPS Background Booster

*Texture Combiner/Optimizers*
Skyrim Mods Complex Optimizer - SMCO
Texture Pack Combiner

STEP - Skyrim Total Enhancement Project <- this may have a section for optimizing the game, not sure as I haven't used it yet.

Unofficial Skyrim Patch <- May be helpful


----------



## -SE7EN-

speaking of performance mods, try Realistic Lighting Overhaul and Skyrim Project Optimization , which improves lighting and lighting performance. they will remove fake interior fog, shadow striping and give some Occlusion Culling, so your game is not rendering lights that you won't see, like behind walls and under floors, etc. also, try out BOSS, maybe you have some mod issues going on, and that could help a bit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

BOSS and TES Edit (TES5dit I think is what they call it) are very important once you start running a lot of mods, especially script heavy ones.


----------



## IBYCFOTA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I don't get it when it is loading new areas, but I sometimes see it when I do a sudden turn. try lowering the render distance on some things, starting with grass and maybe particles. lowering shadows may help too. are you playing on your sig rig with a 690? have you changed your uGrid settings? I would think a 690 should run the game with whatever 4k textures you can throw at it, but maybe I am wrong. try it without OC'ing?
> on a side note, since you're just getting into modding it, have you tried SkyRe? best mod (gameplay-wise) I have added.


Yeah I'm playing on my sig rig. For the most part, I don't get a lot of noticeable stutter, and it rarely happens when there's any action on screen. Usually just when I'm walking through Skyrim and it's loading heavy areas. Indoors I get almost no stutter of any kind. I know Nvidia has a pretty indepth article on Skyrim optimization but I haven't tried any of their tweaks just yet. I'll look into it soon.

And yeah, I would assume that as long as I have a bit of overhead on my VRAM that a card as powerful as the 690 would run perfectly considering the Vanilla game runs without a single stutter ever. Very strange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Did you actually check your VRAM usage? If so, and you're not near the 2GB limit, I'd guess the issue is with SLI. Or you could try entering the console command _pcb_ when you begin to stutter and see if that helps.


I'll try disabling SLI and see if that helps, as well as the PCB tip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> speaking of performance mods, try Realistic Lighting Overhaul and Skyrim Project Optimization , which improves lighting and lighting performance. they will remove fake interior fog, shadow striping and give some Occlusion Culling, so your game is not rendering lights that you won't see, like behind walls and under floors, etc. also, try out BOSS, maybe you have some mod issues going on, and that could help a bit.


I'll give all of these a shot, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> BOSS and TES Edit (TES5dit I think is what they call it) are very important once you start running a lot of mods, especially script heavy ones.


Probably should have mentioned the mods I was running. So far, not a ton, because I'm only interested in the highly recommended mods that have been updated recently which are running mostly bug free according to other users. Rather than list them one by one, here's a screenshot of all my mods as well as my load order. I used to have more but I did a fresh install into my SSD and tried to not get too mod heavy for the sake of performance.

You can look at the mods in my screenshot below but I don't think my mods are very script heavy, even though I have a few that deal with SKSE. I was getting the stutters before I installed any scripts as well, so I don't think that's the issue.

As far as dirtyedits go, Boss is telling me I have a fair amount, but I thought this might have been an issue on my first Skyrim install so the second time around I installed the texture packs first and then started testing. If you think it might impact performance then I could try cleaning them (though I'm not sure how to clean anything but .esm files), but I have my doubts that it's an issue. I thought cleaning dirty edits was more for fixing bugs which could cause CTDs.



Thanks for the advice all, time to start experimenting again. I swear I spend more time tweaking and testing settings than I do actually playing the damn game!


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBYCFOTA*
> 
> I swear I spend more time tweaking and testing settings than I do actually playing the damn game!


Oh, you actually play the game?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBYCFOTA*
> 
> Thanks for the advice all, time to start experimenting again. I swear I spend more time tweaking and testing settings than I do actually playing the damn game!


Ya I don't see enough to warrant TES5Edit. I spent a lot of time, hours and hours setting up my Fallout 3 game with mods, but it came out awesome after all the work was done. A lot more could still be done but my pc isn't capable of it haha (plus i got tired of spending hours working on it)

I expect a similar process when I get back into Skyrim, except I'm not even going to bother until I can upgrade. I want all that good looking stuff









The stuttering is just part of the engine from vanilla, you could try some of those tools I posted before, supposedly some of them might fix it or help. Otherwise I would say your rig is more than capable of running what you have so far.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBYCFOTA*
> 
> Just starting to get into the modded Skyrim scene, which is awesome now that all of the content has been released and the mods are mature.
> 
> Vanilla Skyrim runs like a dream but the game looks pretty bad. I used to play it on the 360 so I have no idea how I put up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I've been trying to run some texture mods to make the game look better. The results are impressive, but it's certainly taking it's toll on performance. There is noticeable stutter when the game is loading new areas. The thing is I'm not even close to the VRAM limit on my card. For whatever reason the game just seems sluggish to load the new textures. Doesn't seem to matter if the game is being run on my SSD or not. Is that normal? It doesn't feel like it. I never dip below 60fps with my setup but the stutters are evident. Right now I'm trying to find the right balance between running the game smoothly and having enough new textures to make the game looking decent and having a difficult time.


How much RAM are you using? Skyrim tends to crash if you use more than 3gb RAM.


----------



## angrysasquatch

Try the Optimizer Texture as detailed in this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1386833/the-overclock-net-guide-to-modifying-tesv-skyrim

It basically will downsize all your textures to whatever you tell it. I run a ton of texture mods and it's smooth as can be.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Wow I'm level 21 I think and I only killed 1 bear so far, the 1 super easy 1 leaving Helgan, and same for giants, the 1 outside Whiterun. It takes forever and is not fun anymore. And dragons take too long to kill so I've only got 1-2 souls so far which is pathetic. I haven't killed a sabrecat, troll or icewrith either, the trolls are brutal.

I'm an Orc and I've been upping health/stamina and all warrior related skills except 4-5 for illusion, potions, smithing and enchanting. I've always played on master before, and as an Orc once before, I don't know why it seems harder this time

Oh well


----------



## steelbom

I've started another playthrough -- my first, on legendary. I looked it up and I deal 0.25x normal damage and take 3x normal damage. I'd be stuffed without my follower lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Wow I'm level 21 I think and I only killed 1 bear so far, the 1 super easy 1 leaving Helgan, and same for giants, the 1 outside Whiterun. It takes forever and is not fun anymore. And dragons take too long to kill so I've only got 1-2 souls so far which is pathetic. I haven't killed a sabrecat, troll or icewrith either, the trolls are brutal.
> 
> I'm an Orc and I've been upping health/stamina and all warrior related skills except 4-5 for illusion, potions, smithing and enchanting. I've always played on master before, and as an Orc once before, I don't know why it seems harder this time
> 
> Oh well


Maybe you leveled up some of the non-combat skills a little too soon? Enemies level with your character so if you for example put 100 pts into smithing at a low level you'll gain like 10 or more levels even though you're not actually get stronger.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

No I used 2 smithing perks, 1 alchemy, 1 illusion, 1 enchanting so far. The rest are 2-handed, l/h armor, archery, blocking and maybe 1or 2 1-handed

I just figured it's supposed to be easier to kill animals by now. Bandit highwaymen are about on par with bears and trolls.

Enough complaining time for some playing

2 whacks from a "bandit thug" with a mace and I'm dead, 1 power attack almost kills me, my health is 180-220 for sure. Thats with heavy armor except on my head


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> No I used 2 smithing perks, 1 alchemy, 1 illusion, 1 enchanting so far. The rest are 2-handed, l/h armor, archery, blocking and maybe 1or 2 1-handed
> 
> I just figured it's supposed to be easier to kill animals by now. Bandit highwaymen are about on par with bears and trolls.
> 
> Enough complaining time for some playing
> 
> 2 whacks from a "bandit thug" with a mace and I'm dead, 1 power attack almost kills me, my health is 180-220 for sure. Thats with heavy armor except on my head


I see. Nothing that should have gimped your champ, but it's pretty tough on Master. You only do half damage and you take twice as much.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Maybe I only played on legendary thinking that was the highest


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Maybe I only played on legendary thinking that was the highest


Could be. Legendary is very tough. I'm playing it now -- I'm like level 15 and I can barely scratch a giant, and it one hits me when I'm blocking haha. I'm very grateful for my follower lol.


----------



## AbdullahG

I haven't had a single follower in my save. I'm at level 38 or 39 right now, with the main quest and Civil War quest done. I'm missing out.

Also, does anyone know of any decent armor mods (besides Immersive Armors?. I'd like a knight-like armor set, but I can't seem to find one I like.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athrun Zala*
> 
> How much RAM are you using? Skyrim tends to crash if you use more than 3gb RAM.


Really? I thought they made it "large address aware" which allowed it to address >3GB RAM. Either way though, these games should've been this way from the word go. I was surprised not even fallout 3 / New Vegas was. I've been running a 64bit OS since the launch of Vista, with absolutely no issues at all - not even driver problems. Because frankly, if a piece of hardware was worth anything, it's manufacturer would have a 64bit driver out almost immediately...otherwise i'd sooner bin the hardware and not buy from that manufacturer again.

Skyrims biggest hindrance is, imo, Harddrive speed. It's constantly thrashing a drive for data when exploring or loading new area's, and that burden is significantly increased if you're running texture packs or such like. It was definitely the source of alot of stuttering i experienced.

This was one of the main reasons i upgraded to a RAID0 configuration with two WD Blacks. It does help.


----------



## steelbom

I have 12GB of RAM and Skyrim runs just fine for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I haven't had a single follower in my save. I'm at level 38 or 39 right now, with the main quest and Civil War quest done. I'm missing out.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of any decent armor mods (besides Immersive Armors?. I'd like a knight-like armor set, but I can't seem to find one I like.


If you're on a lower difficulty a follower isn't needed -- tbh they're annoying but they can carry a lot of things. On higher difficult levels they're a must since they're as strong as the enemy NPCs.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I have 12GB of RAM and Skyrim runs just fine for me.
> If you're on a lower difficulty a follower isn't needed -- tbh they're annoying but they can carry a lot of things. On higher difficult levels they're a must since they're as strong as the enemy NPCs.


I'm using the Vierna follower mod ... first follower I've played with. Couldn't do without her now. She's an ass kicker! I had to take her flaming/exploding bow away from her though cause she was acidentally killing me too often. LOL ... gave her an ax instead.

Here she is at Nexus: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27016/?

...


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I have 12GB of RAM and Skyrim runs just fine for me.
> If you're on a lower difficulty a follower isn't needed -- tbh they're annoying but they can carry a lot of things. On higher difficult levels they're a must since they're as strong as the enemy NPCs.


I guess thats what I should do since master seems very hard, I'd hate to lose Lydia though, she's my only 1 so far and I'm a level 24 Orc with only 120 magic so healing her is not much of an option


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I have 12GB of RAM and Skyrim runs just fine for me.
> If you're on a lower difficulty a follower isn't needed -- tbh they're annoying but they can carry a lot of things. On higher difficult levels they're a must since they're as strong as the enemy NPCs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the Vierna follower mod ... first follower I've played with. Couldn't do without her now. She's an ass kicker! I had to take her flaming/exploding bow away from her though cause she was acidentally killing me too often. LOL ... gave her an ax instead.
> 
> Here she is at Nexus: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27016/?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

Haha she looks pretty cool, thanks for the link.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I have 12GB of RAM and Skyrim runs just fine for me.
> If you're on a lower difficulty a follower isn't needed -- tbh they're annoying but they can carry a lot of things. On higher difficult levels they're a must since they're as strong as the enemy NPCs.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess thats what I should do since master seems very hard, I'd hate to lose Lydia though, she's my only 1 so far and I'm a level 24 Orc with only 120 magic so healing her is not much of an option
Click to expand...

Why would you lose her? They're a must on high difficulty and only useful for carrying stuff on low difficulty. She won't die unless you kill her though... I had a dragon, mammoth and giant pounding away at her for half an hour and she just kneels down and gets back up in a minute when she recovers.

Got the giant, mammoth and Lydia to kill the dragon for me, and then I turned to the giant and ran away after I realized I'm basically as strong as a mosquito against it.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Haha she looks pretty cool, thanks for the link.
> Why would you lose her? They're a must on high difficulty and only useful for carrying stuff on low difficulty. She won't die unless you kill her though... I had a dragon, mammoth and giant pounding away at her for half an hour and she just kneels down and gets back up in a minute when she recovers.
> 
> Got the giant, mammoth and Lydia to kill the dragon for me, and then I turned to the giant and ran away after I realized I'm basically as strong as a mosquito against it.


She dies, and that was on master or legendary last character I played, that was against 3-4 goons sent to kill me


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> She dies, and that was on master or legendary last character I played, that was against 3-4 goons sent to kill me


Are you sure it wasn't because of you -- either your weapon or area damage? If it wasn't, are you running any mods that could change her status, etc.

My Lydia won't die unless I hit her. Dragons, trolls, ice wolves, etc., doesn't matter she gets low health, kneels down and then they come after me and she gets up in 5-10 seconds. I also had several thugs sent against me and they couldn't kill her either.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

It wasn't me, as far as I know no mods have changed that type of stuff, I have weapons mods that give NPCs better weapons at random though, stock weapons are the same strength


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> She dies, and that was on master or legendary last character I played, that was against 3-4 goons sent to kill me


there are plenty of follower mods, like amazing follower tweaks, that will allow you to set them to essential. they will still take a knee when heavily damaged, but won't be able to get hit by accident or AoE damage and completely killed off. Prevents a LOT of reloading


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I use specialized followers:

- Eryniel (Elf with various custom forest magic)
- Lillium (Elf with various custom forest magic)
- Serana (Dawnguard Vampire that is fixed/modded)
- Aranya (Ranger Elf)
- Esmeralda (Werewolf)
- Alvhilde (Werewolf)


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> It wasn't me, as far as I know no mods have changed that type of stuff, I have weapons mods that give NPCs better weapons at random though, stock weapons are the same strength


Hmm I see. That's quite strange ^^


----------



## -SE7EN-

I usually use the vanilla followers with Amazing Follower Tweaks, but I use Vilja for one and Hoth for another of my characters. After so many characters, I cannot stand to use Lydia any more and some of the other followers just don't match well with my newer characters.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I usually use the vanilla followers with Amazing Follower Tweaks, but I use Vilja for one and Hoth for another of my characters. After so many characters, I cannot stand to use Lydia any more and some of the other followers just don't match well with my newer characters.


Lydia is just some stupid wench who bumbles around setting off every trap around her and complains when you give her upgrades. No wonder she was the easiest housecarl to get!


----------



## Brainsick

One question: I gotta reinstall my game cause I screwed it up with some mods being incompatible etc, will my savegames be backed up by steam's cloud? Or do I have to manually back them up?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I always manually backup all the stuff I consider important. Call me old fashioned, but I don't trust any cloud services to keep my stuff safe.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> there are plenty of follower mods, like amazing follower tweaks, that will allow you to set them to essential. they will still take a knee when heavily damaged, but won't be able to get hit by accident or AoE damage and completely killed off. Prevents a LOT of reloading


My Vierna follower chick doesn't die ... she just "takes a knee" like you described it and eventually heals ... I just found out I could suit her up in all sorts of bad arse armor too ... (still getting the follower thing down). I don't know if the guy who did the mod chose special dialogue or what but she makes this hilarious, almost disgusted, "Ugh!" sound when I get too close to her. Cracks me up ... like she's grossed out or slightly pissed . .. so funny. Otherwise, she's basically my "tank" as I'm a 100% mage (though I use light armor, still) ... suited with good armor and a good sword, she destroys.

Occasionally, though ... and this is funny as hell too ... she'll squeal like a girl (seriously) and run off ... "I cannot best you!" ... LOL ... forces me to not rely on her too much, despite the fact that she can destroy just about anything we encounter.

The follower thing is making this 2nd play through way more entertaining than my first, when I used zero followers.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> One question: I gotta reinstall my game cause I screwed it up with some mods being incompatible etc, will my savegames be backed up by steam's cloud? Or do I have to manually back them up?


use GameSaveManager to keep all your saves nice and local, just in case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I always manually backup all the stuff I consider important. Call me old fashioned, but I don't trust any cloud services to keep my stuff safe.


haha. I backup everything to my RAID drive. If it isn't also stored locally, it isn't secure to me. Clouds are nice, but the day the system is down, or internet is not working for whatever reason is the moment you need that one file you don't have available offline for whatever reason lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I usually use the vanilla followers with Amazing Follower Tweaks, but I use Vilja for one and Hoth for another of my characters. After so many characters, I cannot stand to use Lydia any more and some of the other followers just don't match well with my newer characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia is just some stupid wench who bumbles around setting off every trap around her and complains when you give her upgrades. No wonder she was the easiest housecarl to get!
Click to expand...

I used Lydia for that one part in Boethiah's quest...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I used Lydia for that one part in Boethiah's quest...


If I remember that quest correctly, I am guessing it did not end well for her.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I used Lydia for that one part in Boethiah's quest...


what a perfect idea.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I used Lydia for that one part in Boethiah's quest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember that quest correctly, I am guessing it did not end well for her.
Click to expand...

Yep...

me: Hey Lydia, I need your help over here for something. Just stand real still...
Lydia comments back with something she has said 2000 times before
~ Enacts the rite ~
me: Oh sweet justice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Since installing my GTX 780, my computer will randomly BSOD and reboot while playing Skyrim. This appears to ONLY happen when playing Skyrim. RAM and VRAM usage looks fine, as does my temperatures. I tried disabling auto-restart, but I am still unable to generate a minidump folder in C:\Windows. Any ideas before I try reinstalling drivers then Windows?


----------



## AbdullahG

I had a similar issue with Skyrim, but with my GTX 660 Ti. I just reverted to previous drivers and the issue stopped. I don't know if that'll help, but I hope it does somehow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does the gtx 780 even have drivers to revert to?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Looks like the only drivers available for the GTX 780 are the ones I have so nothing to rollback to. Guess that leaves reinstalling them and then the OS. After that, hardware troubleshooting.


----------



## Brainsick

I'd wait a little longer before trying anything drastic like an OS resintall. Honestly, there are plenty of topics on BSOD's/complete system lockups with the 780 over the geforce.com forums, I'd wait for more stable drivers if I were you.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I'd wait a little longer before trying anything drastic like an OS resintall. Honestly, there are plenty of topics on BSOD's/complete system lockups with the 780 over the geforce.com forums, I'd wait for more stable drivers if I were you.


agreed. I got all sorts of system-wide lockups and random program crashes with the latest WHQL drivers (driver has stopped and recovered just from using firefox, Minecraft would become a slideshow, and other various things would require me to hard reset my PC) that even a re-download and clean install of the driver didn't fix. I returned to the beta driver (320.14) and it stopped 90% of the issues. Returning to 314.22 was even better, but Metro had terrible FPS for my lonely 560ti, so I kept the newer beta.
There is a thread somewhere on this forum where the newest WHQLs are allegedly hurting GPUs. I don't know if it is true, but from the widespread complaint and own personal experience, there are definitely some serious stability issues with said drivers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This sucks for me. I have no older drivers to go back to for my GTX 780. I knew I should have just waited and bought a Titan...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I recently downloaded the 320.11 drivers from Gigabyte for the GTX 780 however and it seems to be OK now. I will do some more testing tonight.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Hey guys i'm having CTD issues and an issue where after a while textures will go purple and black (usually happens before it crashes) on my new play through of Skyrim.

My video ram usage has hit 2.6gb MAX

*(crossfire disabled, dynamic vsync in radeon pro, SMAA Ultra, forced AF, MSAA OFF, FXAA OFF)
*
Actual ram usage of TESV.exe has hit about 2.7~gb MAX.

I have DDS Opted, Used optimizer textures and made a clean save to ensure its not my save.

Here is my mod list,

Code:



Code:


GameMode=Skyrim

Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Dawnguard.esm
HearthFires.esm
Dragonborn.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
SPIKE.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
Chesko_Frostfall.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
Book Covers Skyrim.esp
Book Covers Dawnguard.esp
Book Covers Hearthfire.esp
Point The Way.esp
Radiant and Unique Potions and Poisons v2.0 non glow.esp
Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
SkyrimImprovedPuddles-DG-HF-DB.esp
Convenient Horses.esp
Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
Footprints.esp
RaceMenu.esp
RaceMenuPlugin.esp
WetandCold.esp
WetandCold - Ashes.esp
SkyUI.esp
iHUD.esp
Cloaks.esp
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
DragonbornArmorFix.esp
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonborn.esp
Lock Overhaul.esp
DeadlyDragons.esp
SkyRe_Main.esp
SkyRe_Combat.esp
SkyRe_CraftingFix.esp
SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
SkyRe_HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonbornPatch.esp
SkyRe_Survivalism.esp
AchieveThat.esp
Babette.esp
BetterQuestObjectives.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-SkyRePatch.esp
BlockSparkles.esp
Immersive Weapons.esp
PalistovSpinningArrows.esp
PalistovSpinningArrows_Dawnguard.esp
PalistovSpinningArrows_ImmersiveWeapons.esp
SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
SoS - The Dungeons.esp
SoS - The Wilds.esp
SoS - Civilization.esp
SoundPropagationOverhaul.esp
FootstepsSoundsOverhaul.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Nights-Level-5.esp
SoS - The Dungeons-PatchSPO.esp
SoS - The Dungeons-PatchRLODungeons.esp
SoS - The Dungeons-PatchRLOMajorCityInteriors.esp
SoS - The Wilds-PatchSPO.esp
SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoT.esp
SoS - Civilization-PatchSPO.esp
SoS - Civilization-PatchRLOMajorCityInteriors.esp
SoS - Civilization-PatchRLOMinorCities.esp
SoS - Civilization-PatchCoT.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
RND_USKP-Patch.esp
RND_Dragonborn-Patch.esp
Predator Vision.esp
BFSEffects.esp
DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
NoSneakAttackSound.esp
The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-UFOPatch.esp
Follower Trap Safety.esp
CerwidenCompanion.esp
moveit.esp
Alternate Start - Live Another Life.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-AlternateStartPatch.esp
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
TTYM - Think to Yourself Messages.esp
TTYM - Frostfall Module.esp
WATER.esp
WATER Plants.esp
WATER DB Waves.esp
RND_Water-Patch.esp
AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
IHSS-FSO.esp=
ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp
ReProccer.esp
ReProccerNONPLAYERfix.esp
ReProccerDragonborn.esp

Last few lines of log before crash
[06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] VM is freezing...
[06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] VM is frozen
[06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] Saving game...
[06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] VM is thawing...
[06/16/2013 - 12:04:36PM] VM is freezing...
[06/16/2013 - 12:04:36PM] VM is frozen

Please help







, Really enjoying modded Skyrim but these crashes are very immersion breaking.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys i'm having CTD issues and an issue where after a while textures will go purple and black (usually happens before it crashes) on my new play through of Skyrim.
> 
> My video ram usage has hit 2.6gb MAX
> 
> *(crossfire disabled, dynamic vsync in radeon pro, SMAA Ultra, forced AF, MSAA OFF, FXAA OFF)
> *
> Actual ram usage of TESV.exe has hit about 2.7~gb MAX.
> 
> I have DDS Opted, Used optimizer textures and made a clean save to ensure its not my save.
> 
> Here is my mod list,
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GameMode=Skyrim
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Dawnguard.esm
> HearthFires.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> ApachiiHair.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
> Book Covers Skyrim.esp
> Book Covers Dawnguard.esp
> Book Covers Hearthfire.esp
> Point The Way.esp
> Radiant and Unique Potions and Poisons v2.0 non glow.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SkyrimImprovedPuddles-DG-HF-DB.esp
> Convenient Horses.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> Footprints.esp
> RaceMenu.esp
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp
> WetandCold.esp
> WetandCold - Ashes.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> iHUD.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> DragonbornArmorFix.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonborn.esp
> Lock Overhaul.esp
> DeadlyDragons.esp
> SkyRe_Main.esp
> SkyRe_Combat.esp
> SkyRe_CraftingFix.esp
> SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> SkyRe_HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonbornPatch.esp
> SkyRe_Survivalism.esp
> AchieveThat.esp
> Babette.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-SkyRePatch.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> PalistovSpinningArrows.esp
> PalistovSpinningArrows_Dawnguard.esp
> PalistovSpinningArrows_ImmersiveWeapons.esp
> SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
> AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> SoundPropagationOverhaul.esp
> FootstepsSoundsOverhaul.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Nights-Level-5.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons-PatchSPO.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons-PatchRLODungeons.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons-PatchRLOMajorCityInteriors.esp
> SoS - The Wilds-PatchSPO.esp
> SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoT.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchSPO.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchRLOMajorCityInteriors.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchRLOMinorCities.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchCoT.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
> RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
> RND_USKP-Patch.esp
> RND_Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> Predator Vision.esp
> BFSEffects.esp
> DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
> NoSneakAttackSound.esp
> The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
> UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-UFOPatch.esp
> Follower Trap Safety.esp
> CerwidenCompanion.esp
> moveit.esp
> Alternate Start - Live Another Life.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-AlternateStartPatch.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> TTYM - Think to Yourself Messages.esp
> TTYM - Frostfall Module.esp
> WATER.esp
> WATER Plants.esp
> WATER DB Waves.esp
> RND_Water-Patch.esp
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
> IHSS-FSO.esp=
> ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp
> ReProccer.esp
> ReProccerNONPLAYERfix.esp
> ReProccerDragonborn.esp
> 
> Last few lines of log before crash
> [06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] VM is freezing...
> [06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] VM is frozen
> [06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] Saving game...
> [06/16/2013 - 12:04:34PM] VM is thawing...
> [06/16/2013 - 12:04:36PM] VM is freezing...
> [06/16/2013 - 12:04:36PM] VM is frozen
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Really enjoying modded Skyrim but these crashes are very immersion breaking.


I have a few questions for you:

- Has Skyrim ever worked properly for you?
- If it has, when did the CTD and texture issues start?
- Do you notice these issues anywhere specifically?
- Do you notice these issues involving specific mods, creatures, or NPC's?
- Does the same thing happen with stock ini files?
- Does the same thing happen on a new and CLEAN save?
- Does the same thing happen in a new user?
- Does the same thing happen with vanilla Skyrim?


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have a few questions for you:
> 
> - Has Skyrim ever worked properly for you?
> - If it has, when did the CTD and texture issues start?
> - Do you notice these issues anywhere specifically?
> - Do you notice these issues involving specific mods, creatures, or NPC's?
> - Does the same thing happen with stock ini files?
> - Does the same thing happen on a new and CLEAN save?
> - Does the same thing happen in a new user?
> - Does the same thing happen with vanilla Skyrim?


1. Yeah without mods.

2. Umm since I installed mods at all

3. No its just in random places

4. No

5. Yes

6. Yes

7. Yes

7. Completely vanilla skyrim nope, but if i install some texture mods and a few normal mods it will usually start happening


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> 1. Yeah without mods.
> 
> 2. Umm since I installed mods at all
> 
> 3. No its just in random places
> 
> 4. No
> 
> 5. Yes
> 
> 6. Yes
> 
> 7. Yes
> 
> 7. Completely vanilla skyrim nope, but if i install some texture mods and a few normal mods it will usually start happening


If you are willing to spend the time, I would install my mods in batches and test extensively between each batch to see where your issues are coming from. Typically 3 things cause crashes when mod related:

- Dirty or corrupt mod
- Conflicting mods
- Running out of memory


----------



## Faster_is_better

Another option is to use process of elimination on your current mods. Start disabling 1 at a time and retesting in game with a new character/save for each test. Eventually you will probably find the mod that is giving the issue. You could work backwards also, disable all the mods, create a new vanilla character and save it. Then enable 1 mod, load up that vanilla save and see if it has issue. You might want to use some cheats to move around the world or see if you can save somewhere where it could stress the game the most, to test your config.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Just started my new character I'm roleplaying with every immersion mod and it's been quite fun even though I have played for like an hour so far.

Heres her backstory

Jeanele was born in Skyrim, an orphan risen by Nords in Riften. Being a Bretton herself she possessed some inherent magical ability. Of cause all know this which made her adoptive parents wary of her studies and restricted which books she could read. Jeanele wanted to learn about magic, she had hopes if she met people in the art she could find her true parents.

Jeanele snuck out one night, hair clip in her hand looking to break into the library; despite the dangers of the thieves guild in Riften she did it anyway.She ran into Vex and Delvin they were planning a heist of a large shipment of moon sugar that was confiscated by the hold. Jeanele hid in the shadows listening in. Of cause being master thieves they knew she was there but continued discussing.

After they finished Vex asked her to come over. "I know your there little girl, I'm not stupid"Jeanele knew she had no choice and went over. "What's a little girl doing out at these times, in Riften?"
"I'm looking for some books"Vex noticing the hairclip knew what she was up to.

"I can help you with that" Vex taught Jeanele a little about lockpicking in exchange for her having to do some dirty work.

Jeanele stole a few novice books on destruction, restoration and illusion. She was allowed to practice in the thieves guild at night and begun to become quite able with the arts despite her age. But she needed more, she needed to learn from someone who had mastered magic.

A year later she left Riften. She didn't know where she was going or what to expect but she took her fathers map of Skyrim, a torch and her spellbooks of fire and sparks and set out to find a teacher.

*
My rules for this playthrough*

-No fast traveling
-No compass, no map markers
-Have to use the journal with even better quest objectives and road signs etc to find where i have to go
-Only accept quests, tasks, followers etc which suit my characters personal goals







This is how you play Skyrim


----------



## Kyronn94

I'm having trouble getting my modded Skyrim to be stable.
I'm following the latest version of the STEP guide, but I've gone through it twice now and encountered problems with CTD's.

One of the problems was the occasional crash on loading screens, but I fixed this by removing the line

iLargeIntRefCount=131072

From Skyrim.ini, which STEP actually tells you to add.
I have ended up with 154 mods installed - probably about 60% of the mods listed in STEP - which compared to some people here, really doesn't seem like a lot.

I'm going to start over again with a clean Skyrim, are there any tips or tricks to getting a modded Skyrim more stable?
Can it just be the large number of mods that I am trying to use that is causing instability?

Are there any other guides that I can follow other than STEP that I could try?

Many thanks.


----------



## AbdullahG

I haven't had a crash for awhile now. I avoid ini tweaks. The only tweaks I made were for FOV and shadows. I usually run texture and mesh mods and limit any mods that may be script heavy.


----------



## Dorkseid

I've recently started creating mods for Skyrim - just a couple of weapons so far - and I've figured out most of the good stuff like custom blood decals and glow maps...but I've noticed my glows don't work when I'm using ENB. Does anyone happen to know which .ini setting affects that?


----------



## AbdullahG

For some reason I was missing a bunch of textures after reinstalling Skyrim. I somehow forgot to download 2GBs of files.


----------



## iNcontroL

A while ago I made a post asking people's opinion on going with either a single GTX Titan or GTX 780s in SLI. Needless to say, I decided on going the SLI 780s route. Since then I've been asked a similar question by a few people who saw the post and I figured It'd be better to inform people here.

From what I understand, since Skyrim is a 32bit Application it's therefor limited to 4GB of RAM. Now the real kicker is that since Skyrim is also a Directx 9 game there is no split in Gameplay and Graphics memory. So even if you have a say a 4GB GTX 680 or a GTX Titan once you go past a certain amount of VRAM you are a huge risk of CTD because the hardcoded rules of the 32bit application has a difficult time handling all that input.

As of now a lot of people are reporting that after 3.1 GB of VRAM usage, stability drops like a rock.

So unless Bethesda suddenly releases a 64bit executable for Skyrim (Yeah Right) or you have an Eye Infinity Setup, there really isn't any reason to buy a card like the Titan just to mod the hell out of Skyrim, because while there are enough mods out there to take advantage of 6GB VRAM, Skyrim's coding can't handle it.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Has anyone noticed any performance difference between playing skyrim on Windows 7 & Windows 8? I haven't tested but my Skyrim seems to stutter harder with windows 8, It consumes all of my 1.5GB Vram @1080 & Bethesda HD texture pack & either Climate of Tamriel or Realistic Lightning Overhaul OR Flora Overhaul only! 0x AA, 16AF, w/o any additional HD pack or distant tweak! That seems weird, back when I was using Windows 7 my PC can handle both beth's and 2k hd texture pack easily. Now it's having those micro stutters with only Beth's and lightning overhaul stuff! With or without ENB. I know it's time to upgrade my VGA though.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Has anyone noticed any performance difference between playing skyrim on Windows 7 & Windows 8? I haven't tested but my Skyrim seems to stutter harder with windows 8, It consumes all of my 1.5GB Vram @1080 & Bethesda HD texture pack & either Climate of Tamriel or Realistic Lightning Overhaul OR Flora Overhaul only! 0x AA, 16AF, w/o any additional HD pack or distant tweak! That seems weird, back when I was using Windows 7 my PC can handle both beth's and 2k hd texture pack easily. Now it's having those micro stutters with only Beth's and lightning overhaul stuff! With or without ENB. I know it's time to upgrade my VGA though.


I'm running it fine on W8 with bethesda HD pack, 2k HD pack, and "supurb enb rl". That's on my lowly 560ti 448 core.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

That's strange, my Skyrim is almost unplayable with any additional graphical mod. What's even weirder is that it runs fine while I travel around Solstheim with a tons of mod installed (w RealVision ENB enabled). But whenever I enter a narrow space like the sunken ship at the coast of Solstheim or back to Skyrim it's messed up big time!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Skyrim in general, even before mods, is a buggy as all hell game. Mods just further compound the issues. Maybe it's better now vanilla consider all the patching it has gone through and the huge backlash Bethesda got about their shoddy QA.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skyrim in general, even before mods, is a buggy as all hell game. Mods just further compound the issues. Maybe it's better now vanilla consider all the patching it has gone through and the huge backlash Bethesda got about their shoddy QA.


They fixed a lot with the patches for sure. No more broken quests, which was the only serious bug I had before the patches. Now the only bugs I encounter aside from occasional physics glitches are the UI related ones (losing mouse control and having to navigate through dialogue options like a console game).

Pretty much every mainstream developer has shoddy QA and releases buggy, or even incomplete games. Hence all the day 1 patches.









I can't really complain much about Skyrim though. Bugs are minimal for me, even though I use 70-80 mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It was really horrible at first; missing textures, corrupt textures, lack of large memory address, ect. Then they had their first patch that completely hosed the game for me; no magic resist, dragons flying backwards, dragons flying away after you kill them, sound stuttering, ect. I gave up after the 2nd or third patch and did not jump back in until a few months ago. FO3 was horrible for me too where the came constantly CTD's in the beginning with 0 mods installed.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Hey is there a way to make Skyrim shadow looks smoother without sacrificing too much render distance?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ini tweaks?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ini tweaks?


^ This, just google and try various setups that you find. The one thing I've always done is lower the fshadowdistance to around 3500. You do have to sacrifice draw distance for quality unfortunately, nobody has found a way around that.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Yeah I'm currently using that settings. Sadly it looks horrible in wide open space.


----------



## -SE7EN-

you can always soft/blur the shadows with an ENB. it makes them look a lot better IMO


----------



## -SE7EN-

double post ----


----------



## Thingamajig

Looks like alot of people are having problems lately. Odd.

Add me to this boat. I decided to completely remove Skyrim after NMM totally screwed up - just randomly started to forcibly uninstall mods for no apparent reason when launching the mod manager. So i figured i'd just reinstall skyrim.

However, as i lack a CD drive, i had to re-download it instead, which took a good four hours. Now i'm finding that upon launching Skyrim and getting to the launcher, the launcher "crashes" when it auto-detects "optimal" graphical settings - just CTD's after i click OK - so i launch again. Then if i launch skyrim, i get a small black window appear which then immediately closes.

The game refuses to launch. I've tried to verify game cache integrity, nothing wrong there. I've tried running the launcher as admin and the TESIV.exe as admin, or vice versa - again, no dice.

So i'm stumped really. Got no idea whats wrong and i'm not waiting another 4 hours to download another 7+GB of data. My ISP wouldn't like it either.

Anyone got any idea's?


----------



## exyia

did you delete your Skyrim folder after un-installing? Remember that the uninstall is only going to remove it's own game files - the modded ones will still be there

I would suggest once you get a 100% working vanilla install again - zip the whole install folder as a backup (and date it, though I don't expect any more patches for Skyrim)


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> did you delete your Skyrim folder after un-installing? Remember that the uninstall is only going to remove it's own game files - the modded ones will still be there
> 
> I would suggest once you get a 100% working vanilla install again - zip the whole install folder as a backup (and date it, though I don't expect any more patches for Skyrim)


Yeah, thats often how i do it - manually delete the skyrim folder, then tell steam to uninstall any remaining rubbish.

After spending the past hour googling, it may be a problem with the latest version of MSI Afterburner. So as soon as Steams finished verifying game cache (Again) i'll test it out without MSI running.

If this is true, it just furthers my hate of "convenient" software overclocking solutions. Always seems to interfere with other programs.

Edit--

Nope, not MSI. That's a surprise.

Wonder why Skyrim is being so funny. All my other games work fine....

I have a friend who's lent me their harddrive with their vanilla copy of Skyrim, so i'm going to copy the files over from his install and overwrite mine, in case there's some corruption there. If that doesn't work, i can only assume it's some sort of Steam issue, DirectX or Driver problem...

Edit 2----
Sigh, I thought steam would do this: I replaced all the files in my main Skyrim folder and steam just re-downloads every single one, effectively the entire game, all over again.

Even though i guarantee the vast majority of the big files (such as animations, voices, etc) are fully up to date and fine. Likely some anti-piracy measure i'd wager.

Well, another 10GB to download i guess. I hate online DRM. Guess i'll have to wait 4 more hours just because Steam is that convenient.

Edit 3---

11GB of data again, still doesn't work. Turns out what i suffer with is what everyone here does:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/115249-13-skyrim-restart-launcher-over

Sadly, no solution offered there fixes my problem.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Yeah, thats often how i do it - manually delete the skyrim folder, then tell steam to uninstall any remaining rubbish.
> 
> After spending the past hour googling, it may be a problem with the latest version of MSI Afterburner. So as soon as Steams finished verifying game cache (Again) i'll test it out without MSI running.
> 
> If this is true, it just furthers my hate of "convenient" software overclocking solutions. Always seems to interfere with other programs.
> 
> Edit--
> 
> Nope, not MSI. That's a surprise.
> 
> Wonder why Skyrim is being so funny. All my other games work fine....
> 
> I have a friend who's lent me their harddrive with their vanilla copy of Skyrim, so i'm going to copy the files over from his install and overwrite mine, in case there's some corruption there. If that doesn't work, i can only assume it's some sort of Steam issue, DirectX or Driver problem...
> 
> Edit 2----
> Sigh, I thought steam would do this: I replaced all the files in my main Skyrim folder and steam just re-downloads every single one, effectively the entire game, all over again.
> 
> Even though i guarantee the vast majority of the big files (such as animations, voices, etc) are fully up to date and fine. Likely some anti-piracy measure i'd wager.
> 
> Well, another 10GB to download i guess. I hate online DRM. Guess i'll have to wait 4 more hours just because Steam is that convenient.
> 
> Edit 3---
> 
> 11GB of data again, still doesn't work. Turns out what i suffer with is what everyone here does:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/115249-13-skyrim-restart-launcher-over
> 
> Sadly, no solution offered there fixes my problem.


Only time that happened to me was when I tried running Rivatuner with SKSE. go to load game and instant CTD after the little black window. Well one other time with a crossfire config, but it doesn't look like you have that prob.


----------



## steelbom

I'm power levelling at the moment. Gone from 51-87 in a few hours. Gunna stop around 95. Should give me enough perks for a while!

Love Legendary skills... Haha...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37783//?


----------



## Baasha

Anyone using the Bathingi Beauties Luxury Suite near Whiterun?

Whenever I approach the suite, the game CTDs for me. There seems to be some issue with the mod. Also, when the mod is activated in NMM, there is a dependent file called BBSpouse or something like that. Running BOSS showed that it had 1 ITM record but when I ran TES5Edit, it NEVER removes that ITM record?!? Could this be the issue?

I am not able to clean that file.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Only time that happened to me was when I tried running Rivatuner with SKSE. go to load game and instant CTD after the little black window. Well one other time with a crossfire config, but it doesn't look like you have that prob.


Well in the end, i reinstalled Steam. This fixed the problem so i think it's safe to assume it was an issue with Steam in some way. Downside is i lost all my steam games and will now how to redownload every one.


----------



## Emu105

What are some good mods for graphics ?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> What are some good mods for graphics ?


I'm using the list below

Climates of Tamriel - Recommended ( i think this is basically Project Reality)
Lanterns of Skyrim
Official High Res
Better Dynamic Snow
Further Dark Dungeons for ENB
Static Mesh Improvement - Recommended
HQ Snow
Foot prints
Enhanced lighting FX - Recommended
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Recommened
Skyrim HD Full - Recommended

Various Body replacer and textures (incl. hair, eyes)
Race mods

High Quality LODsd
Project ENB - Recommended (at least use the performance oriented settings)
Project Reality
Ruins Clutter Improved
Ultimate HD Fire Effects

I made some comparison shots for the a couple of ENBs, just search for my Steam account sinr_88.

I also use Dynavision which gives DoF

Enjoy


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> I'm using the list below
> 
> Climates of Tamriel - Recommended ( i think this is basically Project Reality)
> Lanterns of Skyrim
> Official High Res
> Better Dynamic Snow
> Further Dark Dungeons for ENB
> Static Mesh Improvement - Recommended
> HQ Snow
> Foot prints
> Enhanced lighting FX - Recommended
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Recommened
> Skyrim HD Full - Recommended
> 
> Various Body replacer and textures (incl. hair, eyes)
> Race mods
> 
> High Quality LODsd
> Project ENB - Recommended (at least use the performance oriented settings)
> Project Reality
> Ruins Clutter Improved
> Ultimate HD Fire Effects
> 
> I made some comparison shots for the a couple of ENBs, just search for my Steam account sinr_88.
> 
> I also use Dynavision which gives DoF
> 
> Enjoy


Is dynavision a mod?


----------



## Baasha

Is there a way to create a Log file if/when the game CTDs so that we can diagnose what caused the crash? I am getting intermittent CTDs in various areas - don't know if it's a mod and/or something else. There is no error message so how do I find out what caused the CTD?


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there a way to create a Log file if/when the game CTDs so that we can diagnose what caused the crash? I am getting intermittent CTDs in various areas - don't know if it's a mod and/or something else. There is no error message so how do I find out what caused the CTD?


Link: http://www.creationkit.com/FAQ:_My_Script_Doesn't_Work!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm power levelling at the moment. Gone from 51-87 in a few hours. Gunna stop around 95. Should give me enough perks for a while!
> 
> Love Legendary skills... Haha...


How are you power leveling up?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is dynavision a mod?


Yeah mate, just search dynavision in Skyrim nexus, should net you something, I believe its made by Gopher. Also, just a heads up, depending on how much vram you have, you may want to get some of the LITE textures provided by those mods. I've actually maxed out my 3G on my 780s and with the ENB on, you may only get about 50% of your total fps. So only use the ENB if you really care about the eye candy.

Also, i tested some more mods out which my friend recommended, I haven't tested them all out but you may also like them.

Waves
Real Ice
Get Snowy
Lush Trees and Grass
Rainbows
Shooting Stars
Enhanced Night Skyrim
AOF HD Tree LOD
Realistic Smoke and Ember
Chimneys for Skyrim

Oh and i forgot to add enhanced blood textures to my list previously.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Yeah mate, just search dynavision in Skyrim nexus, should net you something, I believe its made by Gopher. Also, just a heads up, depending on how much vram you have, you may want to get some of the LITE textures provided by those mods. I've actually maxed out my 3G on my 780s and with the ENB on, you may only get about 50% of your total fps. So only use the ENB if you really care about the eye candy.
> 
> Also, i tested some more mods out which my friend recommended, I haven't tested them all out but you may also like them.
> 
> Waves
> Real Ice
> Get Snowy
> Lush Trees and Grass
> Rainbows
> Shooting Stars
> Enhanced Night Skyrim
> AOF HD Tree LOD
> Realistic Smoke and Ember
> Chimneys for Skyrim
> 
> Oh and i forgot to add enhanced blood textures to my list previously.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, I have just one 2gb 6950 AND am running 23 mods at the moment and only get stutter when in city areas. Long load times though and sometimes it takes a while for the hard disk to stop thrashing after quitting the game. Nothing too severe tho, I don't experience too much slowdown though.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Thanks, I have just one 2gb 6950 AND am running 23 mods at the moment and only get stutter when in city areas. Long load times though and sometimes it takes a while for the hard disk to stop thrashing after quitting the game. Nothing too severe tho, I don't experience too much slowdown though.


No worries mate, i get a long load time when i first start Skyrim too lol and random stutters, mostly when its loading a new area. Shouldn't cause too much issues if you just use the LITE textures though.


----------



## Systemlord

*Help with SkyUI*

I'm having problems understanding why I have to reassign my two handed sword to key #1 after choosing it as my favorite, then I having problems assigning my bow & arrows to key #2. I also would like to know how to switch back to my sword and have both bow & arrow removed from my back in-game.

Can you help me out here so I don't ever have to keep reassigning these keys every time I play Skyrim?

Much appreciated!









Regards,
Systemlord.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> *Help with SkyUI*
> 
> I'm having problems understanding why I have to reassign my two handed sword to key #1 after choosing it as my favorite, then I having problems assigning my bow & arrows to key #2. I also would like to know how to switch back to my sword and have both bow & arrow removed from my back in-game.
> 
> Can you help me out here so I don't ever have to keep reassigning these keys every time I play Skyrim?
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Systemlord.


Are your ini files locked?


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> *Help with SkyUI*
> 
> I'm having problems understanding why I have to reassign my two handed sword to key #1 after choosing it as my favorite, then I having problems assigning my bow & arrows to key #2. *I also would like to know how to switch back to my sword and have both bow & arrow removed from my back in-game*.
> 
> Can you help me out here so I don't ever have to keep reassigning these keys every time I play Skyrim?
> 
> Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Systemlord.


Assuming you didn't get the mod that shows all the weapons you're carrying, there are a couple of mods that unequips your arrows whenever you do not have a bow equipped. Just google for it or just go skyrim nexus, you'll find it quite easily.

As for the hotkeys, I've never had an issue (or rather i don't bother with hotkeys) so i can't help you there.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

^
^ SkyUI stores settings within save file not .ini IIRC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> ^
> ^ SkyUI stores settings within save file not .ini IIRC.


ah ok


----------



## steelbom

I'm level 96 w/ full dragonplate armour (1900 AR) and a dragonbone sword (600 dmg) -- how do I get stronger without mods? It still takes me 6-7 normal hits to take down a Draughr Deathlord or w/e it's called. Just potions, I guess?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How are you power leveling up?


100% reduction in magicka consumption for Alteration spells (either four pieces of gear with 25%+ or three with 29% + archmage robes) and spam Telekinesis. Also detect life is pretty good too if there's a crowd around.

Takes 15 minutes to get Alteration from 15 to 100. Getting about 3 levels around level 70, and about 2 around level 90. Need level 50 for Telekinesis. Detect life can be used earlier.


----------



## AbdullahG

You could enchant and/or temper (upgrade with smithing) your armor and weapon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm level 96 w/ full dragonplate armour (1900 AR) and a dragonbone sword (600 dmg) -- how do I get stronger without mods? It still takes me 6-7 normal hits to take down a Draughr Deathlord or w/e it's called. Just potions, I guess?
> 100% reduction in magicka consumption for Alteration spells (either four pieces of gear with 25%+ or three with 29% + archmage robes) and spam Telekinesis. Also detect life is pretty good too if there's a crowd around.
> 
> Takes 15 minutes to get Alteration from 15 to 100. Getting about 3 levels around level 70, and about 2 around level 90. Need level 50 for Telekinesis. Detect life can be used earlier.


I'm guessing you're on Legendary mode then. Last time I had a character that powerful (up to 2200 armor, 670 damage greatsword, and I could have gone higher), Master difficulty was the highest and I could one hit kill a Dragur Deathlord no problem.

Enchanting is probably the only thing you can do from there, and creating even more powerful Enchanting and Smithing potions. If you want the best, just to find out the limits like I did, you should make a spare armor set, necklace, and ring, and enchant every one with smithing and alchemy (I think only the helmet and gauntlets can accept these enchantments). The most you can get is like +32% I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Systemlord

I didn't know that you have to save the game to save your grouped weapons, who would have known. One thing I need help with is that I noticed that when I setup up group #1 with a sword and group #2 with a bow & arrows, when I toggle back to group #1 my arrows didn't auto unequip. Anyone have any ideas how I can switch between groups that unequip all from other groups?

Much appreciated!


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

Just started getting back into Skyrim but running in to some major CTD issues.

So far, I've updated ALL the mods that I'm using and have used both BOSS and TES5 to clean the ones that had UDRs and ITMs.

Can someone PLEASE help me fix these CTDs?

My BOSS log with load order:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



These plugins are recognised by BOSS and have been sorted according to its masterlist. Please read any attached messages and act on any that require action.

Skyrim.esm Active
Update.esm Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
Dawnguard.esm Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
HearthFires.esm Active
Dragonborn.esm Active
ApachiiHair.esm Active
ApachiiHairFemales.esm Active
ApachiiHairMales.esm Active
JSwords.esm Active
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm Active
Omegared99-Compilation.esm Active
SPIKE.esm Active
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp Active
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev}}
Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp Active
Better Dynamic Snow.esp Active
Warmer Magic Lights v2.esp
Warmer Magic Lights v2 - White.esp Active
Warmer Magic Lights v2 - White - Big.esp
Warmer Magic Lights v2 - Big.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp Active
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp Active
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - 1_5x Brighter.esp Active
Note: Use only one Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One esp.
ORM-Arvak.esp Active
Radiant and Unique Potions and Poisons v2.0 non glow.esp Active
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp Active
SkyUI.esp Active
AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
BosmerArmorMATY743.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Relev}}
DaedricCrossbow.esp Active
DK_Armor_By_Hothtrooper44.esp Active
Dragonbone Weapons.esp Active
DragonfireCrossbow02.esp Active
EagleSword.esp Active
Elemental Staves.esp Active
EternalShineArmorAndWeapons.esp Active
Evil MasterMind Armor.esp Active
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
JSwordsDistributionBalancePlugin.esp Active
LostLongSwords.esp Active
Maliki.esp Active
NeoInpouArmour.esp Active
Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp Active
DeadlyDragons.esp Active
Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
Aurora.esp Active
betterdawnstar.esp Active
betterinns.esp Active
Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
betterMarkarthexterieur.esp Active
bettermorthal.esp Active
Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
betterwinterhold.esp Active
SkyrimChimneysRW.esp Active
Vjarkell Castle.esp Active
Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
Babette.esp Active
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp Active
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp Active
Soul Gems Differ - E.esp Active
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp Active
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp Active
CinematicFireFX.esp Active
MasterTheTimeAndSpaceTOGGLE.esp Active
SSAPBWK.esp Active
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp Active
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp Active
Note: For safe install need dismiss all your followers, save, delete all included mods, load again, save and install UFO. For safe uninstall or update see special instructions on mod page.
UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp Active
UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp Active
CompanionValfar.esp Active
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp Active
Animated Weapon Enchants.esp Active
WATER.esp Active
WATER DB.esp Active
Blacksmithforge water fix Vanilla.esp Active
Blacksmithforge water fix DG.esp Active
Blacksmithforge water fix DB.esp Active



The CTDs are somewhat random but almost always in the same area(s) and/or direction(s).

They are:

1.) From the Lady Stone (small island north of Falkreath), going north, there is a trident-shaped tomb/ruin that I haven't discovered yet (it's black). As I approach this place, there are 2 skeletons that fight and get owned. As soon as I move north a few meters after the skeletons, the game either freezes or CTDs. (Task Manager says, "Not Responding").

2.) I am doing the Thieves Guild missions and right now am at the point where I have to meet Karliah by the Shadow Stone. The loading screen comes up when I Fast Travel there but immediately CTDs. My current position is near the Lady Stone so I used Fast Travel.

3.) I had Bathing Beauties Luxury Suite mod and whenever I approached it, from Honnigbrew Meadery area, the game CTDs. I uninstalled the mod but this still happens! As soon as I head in that direction (there are two farms on the left side of the road), the game CTDs.

4.) I have the Inpou armor mod and when I travel to Bleak Falls Barrow (location of mod), I fight two or three bandits and then immediately get CTD.









5.) Near Fort Sungard, I approached a mine (Bilegulch Mine?) that hasn't been discovered yet. As soon as I get near the mine, CTD!

I was able to fast travel to Bloated Man's Grotto and finish that cave successfully. My most recent save is outside this place and it loads fine.

I also used the Skyrim Save Cleaner mod once (should I try again?) and it didn't solve the CTD issues.

For the life of me, I don't know what's causing these CTDs in these areas or why they're happening.

I am running Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema (latest one) and I tried running the Skyrim Performance Monitor but it doesn't work -- I checked the option for "Custom DLL" (for ENB) but nothing happens; no OSD and no graphs! I am not able to tell if it's some memory issue (VRAM/RAM) but I highly doubt that since I'm running the GTX-Titan w/ 6GB of VRAM.

My Skyrim.ini file:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bMultiThreadMovement=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1

uGridsToLoad=9
uExterior Cell Buffer=100
uInterior Cell Buffer=50

sIntroSequence=
fFlickeringLightDistance=8192

[Display]
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
iPresentInterval=1
bAllowScreenshot=1
fDefaultWorldFOV=100
fDefault1stPersonFOV=90
fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
fSunUpdateThreshold=2.0
fDecalLifetime=256.000

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
bGrassPointLighting=1
b30GrassVS=1
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=0
bReflectLODTrees=1

[Camera]
fOverShoulderAddY=0.0
fOverShoulderPosZ=10.0
fOverShoulderPosX=0.0
fOverShoulderCombatAddY=0.0
fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=10.0
fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0

fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-72.0
fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=50.0
fOverShoulderHorsePosX=35.0
fActorFadeOutLimit=-100

fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=60.0
f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.95
iHorseTransitionMillis=001

[PAPYRUS]
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1

[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1

[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=5

[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=1



My SkyrimPrefs.ini:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Display]
iTexMipMapSkip=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
iShadowMapResolution=2048
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048 //Default 4096
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024 //Default NONE
iShadowSplitCount=2 //Default NONE
fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fShadowDistance=4000.0000
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
iAdapter=0
iSize W=5160
iSize H=2560
iMultiSample=0
iMaxAnisotropy=1
iPresentInterval=1
bFull Screen=1
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
fGamma=1.0000
iShadowFilter=3
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
bUseSunbeams=1
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bDeferredShadows=1

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=0
iRadialBlurLevel=0
//iRadialBlurLevel=2
//bDoDepthOfField=1

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5000
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[Decals]
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxDecals=1000
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
bDecalMultithreaded=1
bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=250000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=150000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
bShowLODInEditor=0

[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1

[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0

[Launcher]
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=0
bEnableFileSelection=1

[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
bReflectExplosions=1
iWaterBlurAmount=4
bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
bForceHighDetailReflections=1

[MAIN]
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1

[Interface]
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bDialogueSubtitles=1
bGeneralSubtitles=1
bShowCompass=1

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=4

[Controls]
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
bUseKinect=0

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=0.9500
uID3=466532
fVal2=1.0000
uID2=554685
fVal1=0.9500
uID1=1007612
fVal0=1.0000
uID0=94881

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fDefaultFOV=90
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
bUseThreadedAI=1

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=30
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
bShadowMaskZPrePass=1

[Navmesh]
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
//from Lifeshield's ini
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
bBackgroundCellLoads=1
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1



I have enabled Papyrus logging and that created some massive outputs that I can't decipher or make any sense of. Does someone know how to "read" the log?


----------



## steelbom

Thanks for your replies guys =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You could enchant and/or temper (upgrade with smithing) your armor and weapon.


All my armour and weapons are improved and have 4x +50% dmg enchantments on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm guessing you're on Legendary mode then. Last time I had a character that powerful (up to 2200 armor, 670 damage greatsword, and I could have gone higher), Master difficulty was the highest and I could one hit kill a Dragur Deathlord no problem.
> 
> Enchanting is probably the only thing you can do from there, and creating even more powerful Enchanting and Smithing potions. If you want the best, just to find out the limits like I did, you should make a spare armor set, necklace, and ring, and enchant every one with smithing and alchemy (I think only the helmet and gauntlets can accept these enchantments). The most you can get is like +32% I'm pretty sure.


I've improved all my armour and I've got full enchantments on them (4x +50% dmg). I thought about going two handed but then I'll lose 54% magic dmg reduction from shield.

Just a touch worried if I keep levelling up I won't be able to kill anything lol. Thank goodness for Marked for Death


----------



## Dunan

If you install an EMB mod (i'm considering the Opethfeldt6 ENB mod) can you disable it if the performance hit is too much and it starts to cook your machine?


----------



## AbdullahG

Yes. Just press Shift+Enter (I think that was it) in-game to open the ENB configuration menu. You can enable, disable, modify, or just completely disable the ENB.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Yes. Just press Shift+Enter (I think that was it) in-game to open the ENB configuration menu. You can enable, disable, modify, or just completely disable the ENB.


Got it installed, and its CTD. I'll have to uninstall it.


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Just started getting back into Skyrim but running in to some major CTD issues.
> 
> So far, I've updated ALL the mods that I'm using and have used both BOSS and TES5 to clean the ones that had UDRs and ITMs.
> 
> Can someone PLEASE help me fix these CTDs?
> 
> My BOSS log with load order:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> These plugins are recognised by BOSS and have been sorted according to its masterlist. Please read any attached messages and act on any that require action.
> 
> Skyrim.esm Active
> Update.esm Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Dawnguard.esm Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> HearthFires.esm Active
> Dragonborn.esm Active
> ApachiiHair.esm Active
> ApachiiHairFemales.esm Active
> ApachiiHairMales.esm Active
> JSwords.esm Active
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm Active
> Omegared99-Compilation.esm Active
> SPIKE.esm Active
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp Active
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev}}
> Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp Active
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp Active
> Warmer Magic Lights v2.esp
> Warmer Magic Lights v2 - White.esp Active
> Warmer Magic Lights v2 - White - Big.esp
> Warmer Magic Lights v2 - Big.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp Active
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp Active
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - 1_5x Brighter.esp Active
> Note: Use only one Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One esp.
> ORM-Arvak.esp Active
> Radiant and Unique Potions and Poisons v2.0 non glow.esp Active
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp Active
> SkyUI.esp Active
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> BosmerArmorMATY743.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Relev}}
> DaedricCrossbow.esp Active
> DK_Armor_By_Hothtrooper44.esp Active
> Dragonbone Weapons.esp Active
> DragonfireCrossbow02.esp Active
> EagleSword.esp Active
> Elemental Staves.esp Active
> EternalShineArmorAndWeapons.esp Active
> Evil MasterMind Armor.esp Active
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> JSwordsDistributionBalancePlugin.esp Active
> LostLongSwords.esp Active
> Maliki.esp Active
> NeoInpouArmour.esp Active
> Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp Active
> DeadlyDragons.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Aurora.esp Active
> betterdawnstar.esp Active
> betterinns.esp Active
> Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
> betterMarkarthexterieur.esp Active
> bettermorthal.esp Active
> Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
> betterwinterhold.esp Active
> SkyrimChimneysRW.esp Active
> Vjarkell Castle.esp Active
> Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
> Babette.esp Active
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp Active
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp Active
> Soul Gems Differ - E.esp Active
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp Active
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp Active
> CinematicFireFX.esp Active
> MasterTheTimeAndSpaceTOGGLE.esp Active
> SSAPBWK.esp Active
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp Active
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp Active
> Note: For safe install need dismiss all your followers, save, delete all included mods, load again, save and install UFO. For safe uninstall or update see special instructions on mod page.
> UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp Active
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp Active
> CompanionValfar.esp Active
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp Active
> Animated Weapon Enchants.esp Active
> WATER.esp Active
> WATER DB.esp Active
> Blacksmithforge water fix Vanilla.esp Active
> Blacksmithforge water fix DG.esp Active
> Blacksmithforge water fix DB.esp Active
> 
> 
> 
> The CTDs are somewhat random but almost always in the same area(s) and/or direction(s).
> 
> They are:
> 
> 1.) From the Lady Stone (small island north of Falkreath), going north, there is a trident-shaped tomb/ruin that I haven't discovered yet (it's black). As I approach this place, there are 2 skeletons that fight and get owned. As soon as I move north a few meters after the skeletons, the game either freezes or CTDs. (Task Manager says, "Not Responding").
> 
> 2.) I am doing the Thieves Guild missions and right now am at the point where I have to meet Karliah by the Shadow Stone. The loading screen comes up when I Fast Travel there but immediately CTDs. My current position is near the Lady Stone so I used Fast Travel.
> 
> 3.) I had Bathing Beauties Luxury Suite mod and whenever I approached it, from Honnigbrew Meadery area, the game CTDs. I uninstalled the mod but this still happens! As soon as I head in that direction (there are two farms on the left side of the road), the game CTDs.
> 
> 4.) I have the Inpou armor mod and when I travel to Bleak Falls Barrow (location of mod), I fight two or three bandits and then immediately get CTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.) Near Fort Sungard, I approached a mine (Bilegulch Mine?) that hasn't been discovered yet. As soon as I get near the mine, CTD!
> 
> I was able to fast travel to Bloated Man's Grotto and finish that cave successfully. My most recent save is outside this place and it loads fine.
> 
> I also used the Skyrim Save Cleaner mod once (should I try again?) and it didn't solve the CTD issues.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know what's causing these CTDs in these areas or why they're happening.
> 
> I am running Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema (latest one) and I tried running the Skyrim Performance Monitor but it doesn't work -- I checked the option for "Custom DLL" (for ENB) but nothing happens; no OSD and no graphs! I am not able to tell if it's some memory issue (VRAM/RAM) but I highly doubt that since I'm running the GTX-Titan w/ 6GB of VRAM.
> 
> My Skyrim.ini file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
> bMultiThreadMovement=1
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1
> 
> uGridsToLoad=9
> uExterior Cell Buffer=100
> uInterior Cell Buffer=50
> 
> sIntroSequence=
> fFlickeringLightDistance=8192
> 
> [Display]
> sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
> iPresentInterval=1
> bAllowScreenshot=1
> fDefaultWorldFOV=100
> fDefault1stPersonFOV=90
> fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
> fSunUpdateThreshold=2.0
> fDecalLifetime=256.000
> 
> [Grass]
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> bGrassPointLighting=1
> b30GrassVS=1
> iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6
> 
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=1
> bReflectLODLand=1
> bReflectSky=0
> bReflectLODTrees=1
> 
> [Camera]
> fOverShoulderAddY=0.0
> fOverShoulderPosZ=10.0
> fOverShoulderPosX=0.0
> fOverShoulderCombatAddY=0.0
> fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=10.0
> fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0
> 
> fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-72.0
> fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=50.0
> fOverShoulderHorsePosX=35.0
> fActorFadeOutLimit=-100
> 
> fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=60.0
> f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.95
> iHorseTransitionMillis=001
> 
> [PAPYRUS]
> bEnableLogging=1
> bEnableTrace=1
> bLoadDebugInformation=1
> 
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
> bBackgroundCellLoads=1
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
> 
> [Animation]
> bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
> 
> [HAVOK]
> iNumThreads=5
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecalMultithreaded=1
> 
> 
> 
> My SkyrimPrefs.ini:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [Display]
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
> iShadowMapResolution=2048
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048 //Default 4096
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024 //Default NONE
> iShadowSplitCount=2 //Default NONE
> fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> fShadowDistance=4000.0000
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
> iAdapter=0
> iSize W=5160
> iSize H=2560
> iMultiSample=0
> iMaxAnisotropy=1
> iPresentInterval=1
> bFull Screen=1
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
> fGamma=1.0000
> iShadowFilter=3
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> bDrawShadows=1
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=2
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
> bUseSunbeams=1
> bShadowsOnGrass=1
> bDeferredShadows=1
> 
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=0
> iRadialBlurLevel=0
> //iRadialBlurLevel=2
> //bDoDepthOfField=1
> 
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5000
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> 
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> bDrawShaderGrass=1
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxDecals=1000
> uMaxSkinDecals=100
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
> bDecalMultithreaded=1
> bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1
> 
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=250000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=150000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> 
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=1
> 
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0
> 
> [Launcher]
> bShowAllResolutions=1
> uLastAspectRatio=0
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> 
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=1024
> iWaterReflectWidth=1024
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> iWaterBlurAmount=4
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
> bForceHighDetailReflections=1
> 
> [MAIN]
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.0000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> 
> [Interface]
> fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
> bDialogueSubtitles=1
> bGeneralSubtitles=1
> bShowCompass=1
> 
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=4
> 
> [Controls]
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=0
> bUseKinect=0
> 
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=0.9500
> uID3=466532
> fVal2=1.0000
> uID2=554685
> fVal1=0.9500
> uID1=1007612
> fVal0=1.0000
> uID0=94881
> 
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> fDefaultFOV=90
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1
> bUseThreadedMeshes=1
> bUseThreadedTextures=1
> bUseThreadedBlood=1
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
> bUseThreadedLOD=1
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
> bUseThreadedAI=1
> 
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=30
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> bShadowMaskZPrePass=1
> 
> [Navmesh]
> bUseThreadedMeshes=1
> //from Lifeshield's ini
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> 
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
> bBackgroundCellLoads=1
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> 
> 
> 
> I have enabled Papyrus logging and that created some massive outputs that I can't decipher or make any sense of. Does someone know how to "read" the log?


uGridtoLoad set to anything other then 5 is known to cause CTDs... Not sure how to fix it though...


----------



## Mr.Cigar

UgridstoLoad > 5 does cause CTD definitely. That was one of my first problem when I came back to Skyrim.
The 2nd one is a messed up save file (Mine was). I'm not really sure but it seemed my save contained too much leftover scripts (From mods that I uninstalled). It worsened the game performance, messed up the RCRN's lightning effect (Shadow when there's no sun, fire didn't emit light, etc). I used Save Cleaner and my game went from utter stuttered to butter smooth & CTD free & normal lightning effect.
That tool is really amazing.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Yes. Just press Shift+Enter (I think that was it) in-game to open the ENB configuration menu. You can enable, disable, modify, or just completely disable the ENB.


If you just want to disable an ENB profile press Shift+F12.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I'm level 96 w/ full dragonplate armour (1900 AR) and a dragonbone sword (600 dmg) -- how do I get stronger without mods? It still takes me 6-7 normal hits to take down a Draughr Deathlord or w/e it's called. Just potions, I guess?
> 100% reduction in magicka consumption for Alteration spells (either four pieces of gear with 25%+ or three with 29% + archmage robes) and spam Telekinesis. Also detect life is pretty good too if there's a crowd around.
> 
> Takes 15 minutes to get Alteration from 15 to 100. Getting about 3 levels around level 70, and about 2 around level 90. Need level 50 for Telekinesis. Detect life can be used earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you're on Legendary mode then. Last time I had a character that powerful (up to 2200 armor, 670 damage greatsword, and I could have gone higher), Master difficulty was the highest and I could one hit kill a Dragur Deathlord no problem.
> 
> Enchanting is probably the only thing you can do from there, and creating even more powerful Enchanting and Smithing potions. If you want the best, just to find out the limits like I did, you should make a spare armor set, necklace, and ring, and enchant every one with smithing and alchemy (I think only the helmet and gauntlets can accept these enchantments). The most you can get is like +32% I'm pretty sure.
Click to expand...

Those are crazy stats, actually Legendary mode wasn't even available the last I played the game.. probably the latest patch I have is around 1.6, so I haven't been played for a while









I was quite proud of my 600~ armor rating on my main character, lvl 65 or so. I thought armor rating didn't actually count past 350 or something? Did they change that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Just started getting back into Skyrim but running in to some major CTD issues.
> 
> So far, I've updated ALL the mods that I'm using and have used both BOSS and TES5 to clean the ones that had UDRs and ITMs.
> 
> Can someone PLEASE help me fix these CTDs?
> 
> My BOSS log with load order:
> 
> I have enabled Papyrus logging and that created some massive outputs that I can't decipher or make any sense of. Does someone know how to "read" the log?


There are some good suggestions above, but typically I troubleshoot CTD or incompatible mods by disabling one or a few at a time, until the issue stops, then start re-enabling them until the issue starts again. That way you can pinpoint a particular trouble mod.

But if you have issues outside of your mods, such as ini tweaks or dirty saves.. that has to be resolved differently.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> UgridstoLoad > 5 does cause CTD definitely. That was one of my first problem when I came back to Skyrim.
> The 2nd one is a messed up save file (Mine was). I'm not really sure but it seemed my save contained too much leftover scripts (From mods that I uninstalled). It worsened the game performance, messed up the RCRN's lightning effect (Shadow when there's no sun, fire didn't emit light, etc). I used Save Cleaner and my game went from utter stuttered to butter smooth & CTD free & normal lightning effect.
> That tool is really amazing.


That's interesting; I've been using uGridstoLoad = 9 since I started playing; of course, the fact that I'm playing at such a monstrous resolution might be taxing on the system but I think it should be able to handle it.

The coolest thing was, a few days ago, I decided to turn iPresentInterval = 0 (V-Sync OFF) and in a particular dungeon, I was seeing a constant 100+FPS @ 5160x2560 w/ all the mods including ENB!









When outside, however, the screen-tearing was unbearable and made the game almost unplayable for me. So I had to set V-Sync to "ON" again.

When you used the "Save Cleaner" tool, did you also click "Dead NPCs", "Leveled NPCs", and "Cells"? Also, what FormID did you "clean"? By default, it shows this for me: *0001AC0C*. Is that what you have as well?

I tried it once about a week ago and I didn't notice any real improvement(s).

The other thing I figured out is that I may be having too many followers. As of yesterday, I now have 15 followers; so as an army of 16 people, we just dominate anything that comes in our way!









Look:


Whenever I fast travel anywhere with the followers, the game almost always CTDs. Sometimes, it loads fine in WhiteRun but most of the times, it's a CTD. I tried to make them "relax" in Breezehome (all 15 of them) and again, it fails to load the game. I now have 5 followers, the other 10 are in Breezehome, and I still get CTDs. There must obviously be some conflict with the followers.

Have any of you played Skyrim with 10+ followers (w/ UFO installed)? It works great when in does; I completed Valthume with 13 followers (forgot Aurora in Breezehome lol) and on Legendary difficulty, Draugr Deathlords were had for lunch. Hvenoorak (sp?) was owned while I just stood in the back and cast "Magic Light" spells!









That tomb, with every part, going from the vestibule to the actual dungeon and then to the catacombs worked without hitch with the 13 followers! When I finished it and exited Valthume, I tried to Fast Travel back to WhiteRun. Instead, I got a CTD! I tried it a few times and it loaded once so I put them all in Breezehome and then saved the game (phew!).

Would be great if some of you could test the follower thing with UFO - try to get 10+ followers and see if the game works properly. I tried to Fast Travel to Fraki's Shack (completed his quest) and it CTDs with even 5 followers. I went there alone and it loaded without issue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Too many followers means I can't sneak around. I usually carry 1 ranger and 1 mage/cleric follower and order them not to attack until I do. That way I can snipe or backstab without worrying about people getting into the way.


----------



## Baasha

I just completed Mistwatch Tower. When I exit it and approach the Atronach Stone - there is a dragon that's flying around, I get a CTD. I tried it 5 different times and the same thing - CTD each time. Anyone else get this issue near the Atronach Stone w/ dragon flying around causing CTDs?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Those are crazy stats, actually Legendary mode wasn't even available the last I played the game.. probably the latest patch I have is around 1.6, so I haven't been played for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was quite proud of my 600~ armor rating on my main character, lvl 65 or so. I thought armor rating didn't actually count past 350 or something? Did they change that?


I always thought it capped at around 600 however on Legendary I am sure I noticed a difference between 600 and 800.

I've just switched my gear over to ranger gear. It'll be interesting to see how I go as I won't have a shield with +60% magic resistance. That means I'll only have 45%. Might need to use my potions often xD.

But I also have +260% sneak and hopefully no one will ever see me haha


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Those are crazy stats, actually Legendary mode wasn't even available the last I played the game.. probably the latest patch I have is around 1.6, so I haven't been played for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was quite proud of my 600~ armor rating on my main character, lvl 65 or so. I thought armor rating didn't actually count past 350 or something? Did they change that?


They must have changed it a while ago; I remember that character of mine was actually vulnerable when his armor rating was three digits, but not when it was borderline 2000. This was all before Legendary mode was out.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Is there a possible way to cap the fps to 60 in this game? I have my Desktop at 120 Hz but this game goes mad at anything above 60 fps, mammoths and giants flying, npcs randomly fall from heights when loading an area, random dragon scales fall from the sky... etc.
Is there a fix that can lock the fps to 60 without having to change the desktop to 60 Hz evey time I want to game?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Is there a possible way to cap the fps to 60 in this game? I have my Desktop at 120 Hz but this game goes mad at anything above 60 fps, mammoths and giants flying, npcs randomly fall from heights when loading an area, random dragon scales fall from the sky... etc.
> Is there a fix that can lock the fps to 60 without having to change the desktop to 60 Hz evey time I want to game?


I am pretty sure there's an ini tweak for this (ipresentinterval=1 or something if I recall). You can also set a FPS cap in ENB as well.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Is there a possible way to cap the fps to 60 in this game? I have my Desktop at 120 Hz but this game goes mad at anything above 60 fps, mammoths and giants flying, npcs randomly fall from heights when loading an area, random dragon scales fall from the sky... etc.
> Is there a fix that can lock the fps to 60 without having to change the desktop to 60 Hz evey time I want to game?


Radeonpro is your program. Anyone that has a AMD GPU it is a must to have Radeonpro. http://www.radeonpro.info/download/ And if you ever CF, at least till the frame metering fix gets in, this helps with that too. I use it with my Skyrim and it makes the game look way better in play.


----------



## zefs

Posting this again to give some ideas to people


----------



## ProjectZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I just completed Mistwatch Tower. When I exit it and approach the Atronach Stone - there is a dragon that's flying around, I get a CTD. I tried it 5 different times and the same thing - CTD each time. Anyone else get this issue near the Atronach Stone w/ dragon flying around causing CTDs?


Hey mate,

If you're still suffering from CTDs give Project Stability a try... It's on Skyrim nexus and its part of S.T.E.P.

If you don't want to read through the whole thing, the basic jist of it is to use a program called Cleanmem and it seems to work for alot of people.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Trying to figure out which curly/wavy hair looks better for my character. Can you guys help me decide?



Oh yeah! Per the request of my sister, I made her Smurfette! Or at least I thought I did until she told me Smurfette was blond. Blond on blue?


----------



## -SE7EN-

1st one.


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*
> 
> Posting this again to give some ideas to people


no one care.


----------



## vboy425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Just started getting back into Skyrim but running in to some major CTD issues.
> 
> So far, I've updated ALL the mods that I'm using and have used both BOSS and TES5 to clean the ones that had UDRs and ITMs.
> 
> Can someone PLEASE help me fix these CTDs?
> 
> My BOSS log with load order:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> These plugins are recognised by BOSS and have been sorted according to its masterlist. Please read any attached messages and act on any that require action.
> 
> Skyrim.esm Active
> Update.esm Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Dawnguard.esm Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> HearthFires.esm Active
> Dragonborn.esm Active
> ApachiiHair.esm Active
> ApachiiHairFemales.esm Active
> ApachiiHairMales.esm Active
> JSwords.esm Active
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm Active
> Omegared99-Compilation.esm Active
> SPIKE.esm Active
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp Active
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev}}
> Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp Active
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp Active
> Warmer Magic Lights v2.esp
> Warmer Magic Lights v2 - White.esp Active
> Warmer Magic Lights v2 - White - Big.esp
> Warmer Magic Lights v2 - Big.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp Active
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp Active
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - 1_5x Brighter.esp Active
> Note: Use only one Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One esp.
> ORM-Arvak.esp Active
> Radiant and Unique Potions and Poisons v2.0 non glow.esp Active
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp Active
> SkyUI.esp Active
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> BosmerArmorMATY743.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Relev}}
> DaedricCrossbow.esp Active
> DK_Armor_By_Hothtrooper44.esp Active
> Dragonbone Weapons.esp Active
> DragonfireCrossbow02.esp Active
> EagleSword.esp Active
> Elemental Staves.esp Active
> EternalShineArmorAndWeapons.esp Active
> Evil MasterMind Armor.esp Active
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> JSwordsDistributionBalancePlugin.esp Active
> LostLongSwords.esp Active
> Maliki.esp Active
> NeoInpouArmour.esp Active
> Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp Active
> DeadlyDragons.esp Active
> Bash Tag suggestion(s): {{BASH: Delev, Relev}}
> Aurora.esp Active
> betterdawnstar.esp Active
> betterinns.esp Active
> Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
> betterMarkarthexterieur.esp Active
> bettermorthal.esp Active
> Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
> betterwinterhold.esp Active
> SkyrimChimneysRW.esp Active
> Vjarkell Castle.esp Active
> Warning: This file contains 1 deleted NavMesh record that TES5Edit cannot repair automatically and it may cause problems with your game. NavMesh deletions should be reported to the mod author. A guide to repairing NavMesh deletions with TES5Edit is located here.
> Babette.esp Active
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp Active
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp Active
> Soul Gems Differ - E.esp Active
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp Active
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp Active
> CinematicFireFX.esp Active
> MasterTheTimeAndSpaceTOGGLE.esp Active
> SSAPBWK.esp Active
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp Active
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp Active
> Note: For safe install need dismiss all your followers, save, delete all included mods, load again, save and install UFO. For safe uninstall or update see special instructions on mod page.
> UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp Active
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp Active
> CompanionValfar.esp Active
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp Active
> Animated Weapon Enchants.esp Active
> WATER.esp Active
> WATER DB.esp Active
> Blacksmithforge water fix Vanilla.esp Active
> Blacksmithforge water fix DG.esp Active
> Blacksmithforge water fix DB.esp Active
> 
> 
> 
> The CTDs are somewhat random but almost always in the same area(s) and/or direction(s).
> 
> They are:
> 
> 1.) From the Lady Stone (small island north of Falkreath), going north, there is a trident-shaped tomb/ruin that I haven't discovered yet (it's black). As I approach this place, there are 2 skeletons that fight and get owned. As soon as I move north a few meters after the skeletons, the game either freezes or CTDs. (Task Manager says, "Not Responding").
> 
> 2.) I am doing the Thieves Guild missions and right now am at the point where I have to meet Karliah by the Shadow Stone. The loading screen comes up when I Fast Travel there but immediately CTDs. My current position is near the Lady Stone so I used Fast Travel.
> 
> 3.) I had Bathing Beauties Luxury Suite mod and whenever I approached it, from Honnigbrew Meadery area, the game CTDs. I uninstalled the mod but this still happens! As soon as I head in that direction (there are two farms on the left side of the road), the game CTDs.
> 
> 4.) I have the Inpou armor mod and when I travel to Bleak Falls Barrow (location of mod), I fight two or three bandits and then immediately get CTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.) Near Fort Sungard, I approached a mine (Bilegulch Mine?) that hasn't been discovered yet. As soon as I get near the mine, CTD!
> 
> I was able to fast travel to Bloated Man's Grotto and finish that cave successfully. My most recent save is outside this place and it loads fine.
> 
> I also used the Skyrim Save Cleaner mod once (should I try again?) and it didn't solve the CTD issues.
> 
> For the life of me, I don't know what's causing these CTDs in these areas or why they're happening.
> 
> I am running Lifeshield's Unreal Cinema (latest one) and I tried running the Skyrim Performance Monitor but it doesn't work -- I checked the option for "Custom DLL" (for ENB) but nothing happens; no OSD and no graphs! I am not able to tell if it's some memory issue (VRAM/RAM) but I highly doubt that since I'm running the GTX-Titan w/ 6GB of VRAM.
> 
> My Skyrim.ini file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
> bMultiThreadMovement=1
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1
> 
> uGridsToLoad=9
> uExterior Cell Buffer=100
> uInterior Cell Buffer=50
> 
> sIntroSequence=
> fFlickeringLightDistance=8192
> 
> [Display]
> sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
> iPresentInterval=1
> bAllowScreenshot=1
> fDefaultWorldFOV=100
> fDefault1stPersonFOV=90
> fSunShadowUpdateTime=0
> fSunUpdateThreshold=2.0
> fDecalLifetime=256.000
> 
> [Grass]
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> bGrassPointLighting=1
> b30GrassVS=1
> iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=6
> 
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=1
> bReflectLODLand=1
> bReflectSky=0
> bReflectLODTrees=1
> 
> [Camera]
> fOverShoulderAddY=0.0
> fOverShoulderPosZ=10.0
> fOverShoulderPosX=0.0
> fOverShoulderCombatAddY=0.0
> fOverShoulderCombatPosZ=10.0
> fOverShoulderCombatPosX=0.0
> 
> fOverShoulderHorseAddY=-72.0
> fOverShoulderHorsePosZ=50.0
> fOverShoulderHorsePosX=35.0
> fActorFadeOutLimit=-100
> 
> fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=60.0
> f1st3rdSwitchDelay=0.95
> iHorseTransitionMillis=001
> 
> [PAPYRUS]
> bEnableLogging=1
> bEnableTrace=1
> bLoadDebugInformation=1
> 
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
> bBackgroundCellLoads=1
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
> 
> [Animation]
> bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=1
> 
> [HAVOK]
> iNumThreads=5
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecalMultithreaded=1
> 
> 
> 
> My SkyrimPrefs.ini:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [Display]
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=10000000.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=10000000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=5000.0000
> iShadowMapResolution=2048
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048 //Default 4096
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024 //Default NONE
> iShadowSplitCount=2 //Default NONE
> fShadowBiasScale=0.2500
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
> fShadowDistance=4000.0000
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=30
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=10
> iAdapter=0
> iSize W=5160
> iSize H=2560
> iMultiSample=0
> iMaxAnisotropy=1
> iPresentInterval=1
> bFull Screen=1
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
> fGamma=1.0000
> iShadowFilter=3
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=1
> bDrawLandShadows=1
> bDrawShadows=1
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=2
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN"
> bUseSunbeams=1
> bShadowsOnGrass=1
> bDeferredShadows=1
> 
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=0
> iRadialBlurLevel=0
> //iRadialBlurLevel=2
> //bDoDepthOfField=1
> 
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=4.5000
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=7.5000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> 
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=25000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> bDrawShaderGrass=1
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxDecals=1000
> uMaxSkinDecals=100
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
> bDecalMultithreaded=1
> bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=1
> 
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=250000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=150000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=40000.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=25000.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=1.1000
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> 
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=1
> 
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0
> 
> [Launcher]
> bShowAllResolutions=1
> uLastAspectRatio=0
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> 
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=1024
> iWaterReflectWidth=1024
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> bReflectExplosions=1
> iWaterBlurAmount=4
> bAutoWaterSilhouetteReflections=0
> bForceHighDetailReflections=1
> 
> [MAIN]
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.0000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> 
> [Interface]
> fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
> bDialogueSubtitles=1
> bGeneralSubtitles=1
> bShowCompass=1
> 
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=4
> 
> [Controls]
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.9000
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=0
> bUseKinect=0
> 
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=10.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=0.9500
> uID3=466532
> fVal2=1.0000
> uID2=554685
> fVal1=0.9500
> uID1=1007612
> fVal0=1.0000
> uID0=94881
> 
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> fDefaultFOV=90
> bUseThreadedMorpher=1
> bUseThreadedMeshes=1
> bUseThreadedTextures=1
> bUseThreadedBlood=1
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
> bUseThreadedLOD=1
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=1
> bUseThreadedAI=1
> 
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=30
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> bShadowMaskZPrePass=1
> 
> [Navmesh]
> bUseThreadedMeshes=1
> //from Lifeshield's ini
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> 
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=1
> bBackgroundCellLoads=1
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=1
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
> 
> 
> 
> I have enabled Papyrus logging and that created some massive outputs that I can't decipher or make any sense of. Does someone know how to "read" the log?


why do you install mods that does the same stuffs as each other ? your mods list are mess. Did you actually read before install ? or just clicking happy ?


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hey guys i want to ask you some silly questions
In this 1st pic as you can see i've installed a armor mod but the name of the item is not english.
Can i change that some how?
http://postimg.org/image/sgnar6npn/

On the 2nd pic i've again installed Blood Witch armor but it looks kind of big and it's not
right the way i see it.Can this be fixed?
http://postimg.org/image/8dbrhttkh/

And also i got immersive weapons but in Daedric section this shield for example is duplicate and some other stuff
too.Please help me solve these problems!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :d

http://postimg.org/image/gi1c2l19b/


----------



## TRELOXELO

And also i forgot.....
i've tried SkyUi and when i start the game i get "Skyui error code 4".
Found some stuff on google but i don't know where the papyrus section should be in Skyrim.ini

I saw the friend above that he has these settings under Camera.....is this correct?


----------



## AbdullahG

For the SkyUI error, try deleting SKSE, uninstalling SkyUI, and deleting your SkyrimPrefs.ini and Skyrim.ini. Then, Reinstall SKSE, then SkyUI, then start the game to reset your ini. Hope that works.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> why do you install mods that does the same stuffs as each other ? your mods list are mess. Did you actually read before install ? or just clicking happy ?


What mods do the "same stuffs as each other"?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectZero*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> If you're still suffering from CTDs give Project Stability a try... It's on Skyrim nexus and its part of S.T.E.P.
> 
> If you don't want to read through the whole thing, the basic jist of it is to use a program called Cleanmem and it seems to work for alot of people.


I will go through that guide. I'm a bit apprehensive about using any memory "cleaning" program as that could cause the entire system to go haywire.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Hey guys i want to ask you some silly questions
> In this 1st pic as you can see i've installed a armor mod but the name of the item is not english.
> Can i change that some how?


Yes, with the Creation Kit. You can load that particular ESP, find the item, rename it and save the file.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I just completed Mistwatch Tower. When I exit it and approach the Atronach Stone - there is a dragon that's flying around, I get a CTD. I tried it 5 different times and the same thing - CTD each time. Anyone else get this issue near the Atronach Stone w/ dragon flying around causing CTDs?


I went from 5 CTDs per gaming session to zero, just from using the Optimizer Textures thing.


----------



## Brainsick

Those texture optimizers only decrease texture quality slightly to reduce vram usage, he has 6gb of vram on his Titans so he probably has a different issue.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

If his 6Gb Titan could handle the textures, it wouldnt be crashing. The issue with vramVRAM in solution with optimizers isn't so much as capping out the cards VRAM as it is reducing/eliminating the large spikes in usage. Higher than 2k is just too unstable for most because of sudden usage spikes that can occur when the textures load in intense areas. I've never come close to capping out my 4Gb 680m regularly, maybe 3-3.3Gb of it. But I was using on average 2gb before optimizing, I had a lot of 4k textures, and common CTD's. Since reducing them, no problem and I have added many more that I always optimize. It isn't just about the resolution, its the format type, maps used, etc. The whole creative structure of the texture comes into play.


----------



## Brainsick

Nice informative post, thanks!


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> I went from 5 CTDs per gaming session to zero, just from using the Optimizer Textures thing.


How do you Optimize Textures? Is there an automated program that will do that?

I have reduced the uGrids from 9 to 7 and the CTDs are much more sporadic now. Yet, they still occur on occasion. VRAM is most definitely not an issue for me. It's the RAM limit; I am very close to the 3 - 3.1GB RAM limit for the game (32-bit) and when it spikes above that, I get a CTD.

I suppose if I optimize my textures (reduce the resolution?) from 4K to 2K, the RAM usage won't be as high(?). Any other ideas on how to reduce RAM usage? My VRAM usage is around 4.4GB on average (goes up to 4.8GB).


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Go to the guide on page one of this thread, it has links to an optimizer. Reduce to 2k, and generate maps in the settings and viola!


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Go to the guide on page one of this thread, it has links to an optimizer. Reduce to 2k, and generate maps in the settings and viola!


There is no guide on page one of this thread. Wrong thread me thinks.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I will go through that guide. I'm a bit apprehensive about using any memory "cleaning" program as that could cause the entire system to go haywire.


It wont cause too many issues as long as you don't start shutting down windows programs. I use ATTK. Same thing memory wiper before start.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Yes, with the Creation Kit. You can load that particular ESP, find the item, rename it and save the file.


thank you for this...i'll try it this weekend.I haven't used Creation Kit before hope i won't mess it up!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Oops. Okay, go to the link in Lifeshields sig, THAT thread has a link to the optimizer.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Oops. Okay, go to the link in Lifeshields sig, THAT thread has a link to the optimizer.


Is it this one? this is the one I used, pretty easy and straightforward:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12801/?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> thank you for this...i'll try it this weekend.I haven't used Creation Kit before hope i won't mess it up!


Here's some tips that may help:

-If you use an ENB it's a good idea to use the shift + F12 control to disable it in the Creation Kit's render window...everytime I forget to do this the CK crashes on me.

-Always make sure you back up the files before changing them.

-Be careful what you change; make sure you know what will happen.

Be sure to have the tutorials handy: http://www.creationkit.com/Category:Tutorials


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> How do you Optimize Textures? Is there an automated program that will do that?
> 
> I have reduced the uGrids from 9 to 7 and the CTDs are much more sporadic now. Yet, they still occur on occasion. VRAM is most definitely not an issue for me. It's the RAM limit; I am very close to the 3 - 3.1GB RAM limit for the game (32-bit) and when it spikes above that, I get a CTD.
> 
> I suppose if I optimize my textures (reduce the resolution?) from 4K to 2K, the RAM usage won't be as high(?). Any other ideas on how to reduce RAM usage? My VRAM usage is around 4.4GB on average (goes up to 4.8GB).


The optimizer I posted a link to above could not be any easier to use...unlike some of the Skyrim utilities out there, you don't have to place it in a specific folder or run it a certain way, just download and run it. Select your preferred options (the defaults are pretty effective), start the process, go do something else for 10-20 min...and it's done. Make sure to read the readme and don't select anything you're not sure of. It makes a backup, but you should still be careful. And the results are very noticeable, especially if you've had lots of memory problems and crashes


----------



## kgtuning

Just got Skyrim last night and its suffering some really bad problems when I run my 7950's in crossfire... anyone else have this issue? thanks


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just got Skyrim last night and its suffering some really bad problems when I run my 7950's in crossfire... anyone else have this issue? thanks


Download RADEONPRO and run vsync and the other settings in the 3rd tab. Until CF fix July 31st, this is your best option. Works for me and many others.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Finally got my game stable with 180 plugins or so.

Every texture in the game is HD and I'm using grass on steroids and Project ENB ported to the latest version of ENB.

How I did it.

Used 1024 normal maps on all landscape textures over the 2048 ones.

DDSopted everything but faces.

Ram usage dropped from 2.7gb to 2.2gb and I don't crash anymore










Don't notice a quality difference either


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Download RADEONPRO and run vsync and the other settings in the 3rd tab. Until CF fix July 31st, this is your best option. Works for me and many others.


Awesome, thanks. works great now.


----------



## Faster_is_better

It is being reported that Skyrim engine has a hard limit of 3.1 gb vram usage, anything beyond that can cause massive instability/CTD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyTDCCCYuZk

A lot of people probably figured this out already through testing, but for those that don't know and are in that range or higher, this could be your problem.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Traversing the world map causes my computer to restart with this stupid game....


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It is being reported that Skyrim engine has a hard limit of 3.1 gb vram usage, anything beyond that can cause massive instability/CTD.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyTDCCCYuZk
> 
> A lot of people probably figured this out already through testing, but for those that don't know and are in that range or higher, this could be your problem.


On that note I shall leave *this* here.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Awesome, thanks. works great now.


NP you're gonna love Radeonpro for everything. I prefer it over in game settings.


----------



## pyra

I started a texture mod a while back and abandoned it, kinda want to get started again but for the life of me I can't figure out how to extract the files from a BSA file? tried tes mod manager (I'm sure it was this i used last time) and a few other BSA extractors but I always get a system out of memory exception? any ideas?

EDIT: nevermind, sorted it.

Any requests for an interesting texture mod?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> I started a texture mod a while back and abandoned it, kinda want to get started again but for the life of me I can't figure out how to extract the files from a BSA file? tried tes mod manager (I'm sure it was this i used last time) and a few other BSA extractors but I always get a system out of memory exception? any ideas?
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, sorted it.
> 
> Any requests for an interesting texture mod?


How about iridescent silver weapons/armor? Something that doesn't look like aluminum?


----------



## xCamoLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It is being reported that Skyrim engine has a hard limit of 3.1 gb vram usage, anything beyond that can cause massive instability/CTD.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyTDCCCYuZk
> 
> A lot of people probably figured this out already through testing, but for those that don't know and are in that range or higher, this could be your problem.


Guys I have finally figured out how to run a heavily modded Skyrim (183 plugins, lots of script mods and every texture in the game HD)

I did this in a number of ways

- 1024 normal maps for all landscape textures (including rocks) over the 2048px ones that came with the 2k textures I am using from Serious HD. The quality difference is so hard to spot too and the VRAM saved by during this is surprisingly high and thus more RAM is saved.

- I also used DDSopt on all textures except face, body and water

- *NOT* using 4k or 8k textures (seriously not needed and fills ridiculous amounts of vram for little quality improvement, although you could get away with it with indoor textures.)
- Cleaning every dirty plugin in my load order including the official ones.

- Creating a bashed patch and a merged patch.

I can now run a stable Skyrim with 10gbs of textures and the Skyrim folder totally 32gbs.

A quick way to use hq﻿ 1024 normals is to download the light version of such texture mod and just use all the _n textures in the landscape folder.

Solved ALL of my crashing.

Load order if you don't think my Skyrim is HEAVILY modded
*
Skyrim Load Order*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Dawnguard.esm
HearthFires.esm
Dragonborn.esm
Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
MagicDuelReborn.esm
Omegared99-Compilation.esm
SPIKE.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
Brawl Bugs CE.esp
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
Chesko_Frostfall.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
Rainbows.esp
SplashofRain.esp
Clanking Armor.esp
IHSS.esp
Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version.esp
mintylightningmod.esp
MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
TradeBarter.esp
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_LowRes.esp
BirdsHFclean.esp
Birdsofskyrim.esp
Dead Body Collision.esp
Immersive Patrols Merged.esp
Book Covers Skyrim.esp
Book Covers Dawnguard.esp
Book Covers Hearthfire.esp
PilgrimsDelight.esp
Point The Way.esp
ShootingStars.esp
skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
SPTDiverseGuardsSkyrim.esp
Unique BOOZE Bottles.esp
Convenient Horses.esp
Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
Footprints.esp
Footprints - Ash.esp
Ket_3DLoadscreens.esp
RaceMenu.esp
RaceMenuPlugin.esp
WetandCold.esp
WetandCold - Ashes.esp
SkyUI.esp
iHUD.esp
LessIntrusiveHUD.esp
Customizable Camera.esp
AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
Cloaks.esp
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation - TJofP.esp
Dawnguard - TJofP.esp
Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
Omegared99-Compilation - TJofP.esp
Standard-15Percent.esp
Unique Uniques.esp
HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonborn.esp
HarvestOverhaulCreaturesDawnguardHearthfireDragonborn.esp
Inconsequential NPCs.esp
Inconsequential NPCs - Enhancement.esp
PumpingIron.esp
Run For Your Lives.esp
When Vampires Attack.esp
SkyrimChimneysRW.esp
The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp
AchieveThat.esp
Babette.esp
BetterQuestObjectives.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp
BlockSparkles.esp
Bounty Gold.esp
dynamic fires.esp
Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
Immersive Weapons.esp
Insanity's Red Eagle's Bane.esp
masser Size x0.5.esp
dD-No Twitching Dragon Death Animation.esp
OpenFaceGuardHelmets.esp
Proper Aiming.esp
SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
GrassOnSteroids_NaturalEdition_SFO.esp
secunda Size x0.5.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
The Joy of Perspective.esp
TheChoiceIsYours.esp
TheChoiceIsYours_Dawnguard.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-TheChoiceIsYoursPatch.esp
torches for realistic lighting.esp
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
Helgen Reborn.esp
WhiterunAlivePiano.esp
AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
SoS - The Dungeons.esp
SoS - The Wilds.esp
SoS - Civilization.esp
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
ELFX - Exteriors.esp
ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
ELFXEnhancer.esp
SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoT.esp
SoS - Civilization-PatchCoT.esp
SoS - The Dungeons-PatchELFX.esp
SoS - Civilization-PatchELFX.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
RND_USKP-Patch.esp
RND_Dragonborn-Patch.esp
Realistic Running Speed.esp
Apocalypse - The Spell Package.esp
HitStop.esp
BFSEffects.esp
DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
EmpoweredMagic.esp
EmpoweredMagic_Dawnguard.esp
EmpoweredMagic_Dragonborn.esp
MagicDuelReborn - Shouts.esp
NoSneakAttackSound.esp
DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp
Yield.esp
ACE Speech.esp
ACE Archery.esp
ACE Archery Dragonborn.esp
ACE Armor.esp
ACE Enchanting.esp
ACE Melee.esp
ACE Smithing.esp
UltimateCombat.esp
ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp
Sneak Tools.esp
Sneak Tools Vanilla Hoods.esp
Sneak Tools Vanilla Masks.esp
dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
SGHairPack06.esp
SGHairPack03.esp
SGHairPack02.esp
SGHairPack01.esp
SGHairPack04.esp
SGHairPack05.esp
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
Follower Trap Safety.esp
moveit.esp
AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-AFTPatch.esp
Random Alternate Start.esp
RAS - Riverwood CharGen.esp
SPTConsistentOlderPeople.esp
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
TTYM - Think to Yourself Messages.esp
TTYM - Frostfall Module.esp
getSnowy.esp
Rayg_AshstormNoSnow.esp
No More Glowing Edges.esp
WATER.esp
WATER Plants.esp
WATER DB Waves.esp
RND_Water-Patch.esp
Morrowloot.esp
Unique Region Names.esp
Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Texture 3.esp
warburg's 3d paper world map - dawnguard.esp
Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Dragonborn.esp
Bashed Patch, 0.esp
Merged.esp=1


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Guys I have finally figured out how to run a heavily modded Skyrim (183 plugins, lots of script mods and every texture in the game HD)
> 
> I did this in a number of ways
> 
> - 1024 normal maps for all landscape textures (including rocks) over the 2048px ones that came with the 2k textures I am using from Serious HD. The quality difference is so hard to spot too and the VRAM saved by during this is surprisingly high and thus more RAM is saved.
> 
> - I also used DDSopt on all textures except face, body and water
> 
> - *NOT* using 4k or 8k textures (seriously not needed and fills ridiculous amounts of vram for little quality improvement, although you could get away with it with indoor textures.)
> - Cleaning every dirty plugin in my load order including the official ones.
> 
> - Creating a bashed patch and a merged patch.
> 
> I can now run a stable Skyrim with 10gbs of textures and the Skyrim folder totally 32gbs.
> 
> A quick way to use hq﻿ 1024 normals is to download the light version of such texture mod and just use all the _n textures in the landscape folder.
> 
> Solved ALL of my crashing.
> 
> Load order if you don't think my Skyrim is HEAVILY modded
> *
> Skyrim Load Order*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Dawnguard.esm
> HearthFires.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> MagicDuelReborn.esm
> Omegared99-Compilation.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Brawl Bugs CE.esp
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> Rainbows.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Clanking Armor.esp
> IHSS.esp
> Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version.esp
> mintylightningmod.esp
> MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
> TradeBarter.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_LowRes.esp
> BirdsHFclean.esp
> Birdsofskyrim.esp
> Dead Body Collision.esp
> Immersive Patrols Merged.esp
> Book Covers Skyrim.esp
> Book Covers Dawnguard.esp
> Book Covers Hearthfire.esp
> PilgrimsDelight.esp
> Point The Way.esp
> ShootingStars.esp
> skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SPTDiverseGuardsSkyrim.esp
> Unique BOOZE Bottles.esp
> Convenient Horses.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Footprints - Ash.esp
> Ket_3DLoadscreens.esp
> RaceMenu.esp
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp
> WetandCold.esp
> WetandCold - Ashes.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> iHUD.esp
> LessIntrusiveHUD.esp
> Customizable Camera.esp
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation - TJofP.esp
> Dawnguard - TJofP.esp
> Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
> Omegared99-Compilation - TJofP.esp
> Standard-15Percent.esp
> Unique Uniques.esp
> HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonborn.esp
> HarvestOverhaulCreaturesDawnguardHearthfireDragonborn.esp
> Inconsequential NPCs.esp
> Inconsequential NPCs - Enhancement.esp
> PumpingIron.esp
> Run For Your Lives.esp
> When Vampires Attack.esp
> SkyrimChimneysRW.esp
> The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp
> AchieveThat.esp
> Babette.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Bounty Gold.esp
> dynamic fires.esp
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> Insanity's Red Eagle's Bane.esp
> masser Size x0.5.esp
> dD-No Twitching Dragon Death Animation.esp
> OpenFaceGuardHelmets.esp
> Proper Aiming.esp
> SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
> GrassOnSteroids_NaturalEdition_SFO.esp
> secunda Size x0.5.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> The Joy of Perspective.esp
> TheChoiceIsYours.esp
> TheChoiceIsYours_Dawnguard.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-TheChoiceIsYoursPatch.esp
> torches for realistic lighting.esp
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
> Helgen Reborn.esp
> WhiterunAlivePiano.esp
> AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> ELFX - Exteriors.esp
> ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> ELFXEnhancer.esp
> SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoT.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchCoT.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons-PatchELFX.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchELFX.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
> RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
> RND_USKP-Patch.esp
> RND_Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> Realistic Running Speed.esp
> Apocalypse - The Spell Package.esp
> HitStop.esp
> BFSEffects.esp
> DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
> EmpoweredMagic.esp
> EmpoweredMagic_Dawnguard.esp
> EmpoweredMagic_Dragonborn.esp
> MagicDuelReborn - Shouts.esp
> NoSneakAttackSound.esp
> DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp
> Yield.esp
> ACE Speech.esp
> ACE Archery.esp
> ACE Archery Dragonborn.esp
> ACE Armor.esp
> ACE Enchanting.esp
> ACE Melee.esp
> ACE Smithing.esp
> UltimateCombat.esp
> ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp
> Sneak Tools.esp
> Sneak Tools Vanilla Hoods.esp
> Sneak Tools Vanilla Masks.esp
> dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
> SGHairPack06.esp
> SGHairPack03.esp
> SGHairPack02.esp
> SGHairPack01.esp
> SGHairPack04.esp
> SGHairPack05.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
> Follower Trap Safety.esp
> moveit.esp
> AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-AFTPatch.esp
> Random Alternate Start.esp
> RAS - Riverwood CharGen.esp
> SPTConsistentOlderPeople.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> TTYM - Think to Yourself Messages.esp
> TTYM - Frostfall Module.esp
> getSnowy.esp
> Rayg_AshstormNoSnow.esp
> No More Glowing Edges.esp
> WATER.esp
> WATER Plants.esp
> WATER DB Waves.esp
> RND_Water-Patch.esp
> Morrowloot.esp
> Unique Region Names.esp
> Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Texture 3.esp
> warburg's 3d paper world map - dawnguard.esp
> Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Dragonborn.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp
> Merged.esp=1


Wow, that must look awesome.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> The optimizer I posted a link to above could not be any easier to use...unlike some of the Skyrim utilities out there, you don't have to place it in a specific folder or run it a certain way, just download and run it. Select your preferred options (the defaults are pretty effective), start the process, go do something else for 10-20 min...and it's done. Make sure to read the readme and don't select anything you're not sure of. It makes a backup, but you should still be careful. And the results are very noticeable, especially if you've had lots of memory problems and crashes


Okay, I ran the Optimizer for the first time yesterday and the crashing has reduced drastically. Yet, there are still CTDs - I got one while fighting a bone dragon near the Atronach Stone (before Optimizing Textures, I couldn't even get to that location without CTD). There are several Draugr Deathlords spawned by the dragon and the fight is intense; I have 4 followers with me as well so it was really cool - until I got the CTD.

Also, for the Optimizer, do I need to select BSA? I didn't select that so I'm not if those files should be compressed and/or merged?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> NP you're gonna love Radeonpro for everything. I prefer it over in game settings.


I installed it but don't know how to get it working with Skyrim. I have sweetfx mod for Skyrim but it's grayed out in radeonpro.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I'm having some trouble with Project Parallax - Windhelm. I've got all others 3 cities + Roads & Bridges to work, except this one. The whole city textures are just distorted, no parallax, no nothing. I'm using 0.168 ENB, Could it be windhelm parallax only works with 0.112 ENB? (As the author have mentioned but the others work just fine with any 0.112 + ENB).


----------



## Dunan

I installed the 2k texture packs last night, lite version and while outside environments seem to be ok it lags in most indoors. So I uninstalled the packs via NMM and it's like they never uninstalled? I'm still seeing the textures and am still getting some lag indoors. Is there a way to completely uninstall the texture packs? I'dlike to use them but i really do need a new video card first.


----------



## davcc22

i hate to say it but but you need to reinstall skyrim to get rid of the texture packs


----------



## Mr.Cigar

How so? The texture pack data is loose files, so deleting the data/texture folder will get rid of it doesn't it?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> How so? The texture pack data is loose files, so deleting the data/texture folder will get rid of it doesn't it?


Correct ^. Strange that it didn't remove them when uninstalling with NMM though, maybe delete the mod through NMM also?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> How so? The texture pack data is loose files, so deleting the data/texture folder will get rid of it doesn't it?


Yeah but if you're using a bunch of different texture packs and just want to delete one... good luck with that. Manually tracking down the hundreds of new textures and deleting all of those... it's much easier to reinstall the game. I don't know if that guy is in this situation though. I know I am.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah but if you're using a bunch of different texture packs and just want to delete one... good luck with that. Manually tracking down the hundreds of new textures and deleting all of those... it's much easier to reinstall the game. I don't know if that guy is in this situation though. I know I am.


I was thinking about it, but do save games rely on that data? If not, I have my list of mods and can easily reinstall the game, I just don't want to lose my level in game and start over. This game is a life destroyer lol and I just dont have the time to put back into it again.

I don't think NMM doesn't do a very good job of uninstalling mods as the effects stay the same - I tried the ENB opeth something or other and took quite a performance hit so I uninstalled it but seemed to get the performance back but the visual effect was still there, very strange. Could be also that when choosing to overwrite a mod, those files the mod replaced can't be deleted so that could be it also. I'm running about 30 or so mods and had good performance up until the 2k textures. Trail and error I guess.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I was thinking about it, but do save games rely on that data? If not, I have my list of mods and can easily reinstall the game, I just don't want to lose my level in game and start over. This game is a life destroyer lol and I just dont have the time to put back into it again.
> 
> I don't think NMM does a very good job of uninstalling mods as the effects stay the same - I tried the ENB opeth something or other and took quite a performance hit so I uninstalled it but seemed to get the performance back but the visual effect was still there, very strange. Could be also that when choosing to overwrite a mod, those files the mod replaced can't be deleted so that could be it also. I'm running about 30 or so mods and had good performance up until the 2k textures. Trail and error I guess.


If you delete the textures in the data folder, then the game will just revert back to the default ones which aren't located in that folder. However, if you have any new textures, such as new armor/weapons that use their own textures, then your game will probably crash if you delete those folders.

I wouldn't touch NMM with a ten foot pole. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I prefer to do things myself so that I clearly see what's going on. Also what GPU are you using, and what resolution do you run the game at?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you delete the textures in the data folder, then the game will just revert back to the default ones which aren't located in that folder. However, if you have any new textures, such as new armor/weapons that use their own textures, then your game will probably crash if you delete those folders.
> 
> I wouldn't touch NMM with a ten foot pole. Maybe I'm just paranoid, but I prefer to do things myself so that I clearly see what's going on. Also what GPU are you using, and what resolution do you run the game at?


Yeah id rather not touch too much for fear of messing stuff up. I can reinstall the textures if I have to and live with it but they gave me quite the performance hit in caves/dungeons but are OK outside.

Currently I'm running a Q9450 stock, 4gb ddr2, ati 6950 @ 1920x1200 res.


----------



## Dunan

Maybe I might try the texture optimizer if I can figure out how to use it


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Maybe I might try the texture optimizer if I can figure out how to use it


You just install like a normal program, NOT IN SKYRIM FOLDER. Then click on the program .exe and select texture files in skyrim and BSA. Helps a lot. Reduced my ram usage by 3gb.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You just install like a normal program, NOT IN SKYRIM FOLDER. Then click on the program .exe and select texture files in skyrim and BSA. Helps a lot. Reduced my ram usage by 3gb.


I'm ready to run it but I'm not sure what to select in BSA. I'm not sure which things to check, there are a lot of mods listed. Only ones that say textures? They have choices for voices etc.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yeah id rather not touch too much for fear of messing stuff up. I can reinstall the textures if I have to and live with it but they gave me quite the performance hit in caves/dungeons but are OK outside.
> 
> Currently I'm running a Q9450 stock, 4gb ddr2, ati 6950 @ 1920x1200 res.


what the heck your system shood run it like a chew toy


----------



## Mr.Cigar

NMM is awesome, you guys should give it a try. I've installed over 200 mods include tons of textures and have never messed up my game. Just read the author description carefully and it will be fine


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> NMM is awesome, you guys should give it a try. I've installed over 200 mods include tons of textures and have never messed up my game. Just read the author description carefully and it will be fine


NMM works great most of the time. I highly recommend.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Here's some tips that may help:
> 
> -If you use an ENB it's a good idea to use the shift + F12 control to disable it in the Creation Kit's render window...everytime I forget to do this the CK crashes on me.
> -Always make sure you back up the files before changing them.
> -Be careful what you change; make sure you know what will happen.
> 
> Be sure to have the tutorials handy: http://www.creationkit.com/Category:Tutorials


I'm not using an ENB at the moment but i will.My sysyem is a bit "old"....anyhow...i'll read some for the CK the link you've send me and i'll try
not to mess it up.
Thanks again!!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> what the heck your system shood run it like a chew toy


Actually it is now, seems like the only trouble I had with fps was in that one room in riftin. Been fine ever since, I didn't have to do the texture compression.


----------



## Thingamajig

Thought i'd share with you guys a couple more backgrounds I made:











Relevant links can be found in the video descriptions on youtube if you're that interested.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Guys I have finally figured out how to run a heavily modded Skyrim (183 plugins, lots of script mods and every texture in the game HD)
> 
> I did this in a number of ways
> 
> - 1024 normal maps for all landscape textures (including rocks) over the 2048px ones that came with the 2k textures I am using from Serious HD. The quality difference is so hard to spot too and the VRAM saved by during this is surprisingly high and thus more RAM is saved.
> 
> - I also used DDSopt on all textures except face, body and water
> 
> - *NOT* using 4k or 8k textures (seriously not needed and fills ridiculous amounts of vram for little quality improvement, although you could get away with it with indoor textures.)
> - Cleaning every dirty plugin in my load order including the official ones.
> 
> - Creating a bashed patch and a merged patch.
> 
> I can now run a stable Skyrim with 10gbs of textures and the Skyrim folder totally 32gbs.
> 
> A quick way to use hq﻿ 1024 normals is to download the light version of such texture mod and just use all the _n textures in the landscape folder.
> 
> Solved ALL of my crashing.
> 
> Load order if you don't think my Skyrim is HEAVILY modded
> *
> Skyrim Load Order*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Dawnguard.esm
> HearthFires.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> MagicDuelReborn.esm
> Omegared99-Compilation.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Brawl Bugs CE.esp
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> Rainbows.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Clanking Armor.esp
> IHSS.esp
> Remove Interior Fog V2 - Full Version.esp
> mintylightningmod.esp
> MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
> TradeBarter.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_LowRes.esp
> BirdsHFclean.esp
> Birdsofskyrim.esp
> Dead Body Collision.esp
> Immersive Patrols Merged.esp
> Book Covers Skyrim.esp
> Book Covers Dawnguard.esp
> Book Covers Hearthfire.esp
> PilgrimsDelight.esp
> Point The Way.esp
> ShootingStars.esp
> skyBirds - Airborne Perching Birds.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SPTDiverseGuardsSkyrim.esp
> Unique BOOZE Bottles.esp
> Convenient Horses.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Footprints - Ash.esp
> Ket_3DLoadscreens.esp
> RaceMenu.esp
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp
> WetandCold.esp
> WetandCold - Ashes.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> iHUD.esp
> LessIntrusiveHUD.esp
> Customizable Camera.esp
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation - TJofP.esp
> Dawnguard - TJofP.esp
> Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
> Omegared99-Compilation - TJofP.esp
> Standard-15Percent.esp
> Unique Uniques.esp
> HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonborn.esp
> HarvestOverhaulCreaturesDawnguardHearthfireDragonborn.esp
> Inconsequential NPCs.esp
> Inconsequential NPCs - Enhancement.esp
> PumpingIron.esp
> Run For Your Lives.esp
> When Vampires Attack.esp
> SkyrimChimneysRW.esp
> The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp
> AchieveThat.esp
> Babette.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Bounty Gold.esp
> dynamic fires.esp
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> Insanity's Red Eagle's Bane.esp
> masser Size x0.5.esp
> dD-No Twitching Dragon Death Animation.esp
> OpenFaceGuardHelmets.esp
> Proper Aiming.esp
> SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
> GrassOnSteroids_NaturalEdition_SFO.esp
> secunda Size x0.5.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> The Joy of Perspective.esp
> TheChoiceIsYours.esp
> TheChoiceIsYours_Dawnguard.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-TheChoiceIsYoursPatch.esp
> torches for realistic lighting.esp
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp
> Helgen Reborn.esp
> WhiterunAlivePiano.esp
> AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> ELFX - Exteriors.esp
> ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> ELFXEnhancer.esp
> SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoT.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchCoT.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons-PatchELFX.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchELFX.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> RealisticNeedsandDiseases.esp
> RND_Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> RND_HearthFires-Patch.esp
> RND_USKP-Patch.esp
> RND_Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> Realistic Running Speed.esp
> Apocalypse - The Spell Package.esp
> HitStop.esp
> BFSEffects.esp
> DeadlySpellImpacts.esp
> EmpoweredMagic.esp
> EmpoweredMagic_Dawnguard.esp
> EmpoweredMagic_Dragonborn.esp
> MagicDuelReborn - Shouts.esp
> NoSneakAttackSound.esp
> DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp
> Yield.esp
> ACE Speech.esp
> ACE Archery.esp
> ACE Archery Dragonborn.esp
> ACE Armor.esp
> ACE Enchanting.esp
> ACE Melee.esp
> ACE Smithing.esp
> UltimateCombat.esp
> ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp
> Sneak Tools.esp
> Sneak Tools Vanilla Hoods.esp
> Sneak Tools Vanilla Masks.esp
> dD-No Spinning Death Animation.esp
> SGHairPack06.esp
> SGHairPack03.esp
> SGHairPack02.esp
> SGHairPack01.esp
> SGHairPack04.esp
> SGHairPack05.esp
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp
> Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp
> Follower Trap Safety.esp
> moveit.esp
> AmazingFollowerTweaks.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-AFTPatch.esp
> Random Alternate Start.esp
> RAS - Riverwood CharGen.esp
> SPTConsistentOlderPeople.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> TTYM - Think to Yourself Messages.esp
> TTYM - Frostfall Module.esp
> getSnowy.esp
> Rayg_AshstormNoSnow.esp
> No More Glowing Edges.esp
> WATER.esp
> WATER Plants.esp
> WATER DB Waves.esp
> RND_Water-Patch.esp
> Morrowloot.esp
> Unique Region Names.esp
> Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Texture 3.esp
> warburg's 3d paper world map - dawnguard.esp
> Warburg's 3D Paper World Map - Dragonborn.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp
> Merged.esp=1


Nice list. I too run very similar mods to yours. I'm just shy of about 170 mods, if i remember right.

Here's my list, just for reference if you ever feel the urge:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GameMode=Skyrim

Skyrim.esm=1
Dawnguard.esm=1
HearthFires.esm=1
Dragonborn.esm=1
LorecraftESM.esm=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm=1
SPIKE.esm=1
Update.esm=1
Night Eye Overhaul.esm=1
HighResTexturePack01.esp=1
HighResTexturePack02.esp=1
HighResTexturePack03.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Windhelm.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Whiterun.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Water.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Solitude.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Sky.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Reflections.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Markarth.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Landscape.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Farmhouses.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Dungeons.esp=1
Skyrim HD Full - Clutter and Clothes.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp=1
BlitzConsoleCommandsMCM.esp=1
BLESSINGS - Altar Descriptions.esp=1
SkyUI.esp=1
iHUD.esp=1
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp=1
Chesko_Step418.esp=1
Distant DetailHF.esp=1
Book Covers Skyrim.esp=1
Book Covers Hearthfire.esp=1
Book Covers Dawnguard.esp=1
FemaleWerewolf.esp=1
Rainbows.esp=1
ShootingStars.esp=1
Footprints.esp=1
AIMP - Antz in my Pantz.esp=1
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp=1
Supreme Storms.esp=1
BFSEffects.esp=1
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp=1
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp=1
HarvestOverhaulDawnguardDragonborn.esp=1
HarvestOverhaulSalmonRoe.esp=1
WATER.esp=1
WATER Plants.esp=1
WATER DB Waves.esp=1
Destructible_bottles.esp=1
HitStop.esp=1
Rooster At Dawn v1.0.esp=1
Clanking Armor.esp=1
SoS - The Wilds.esp=1
SoS - The Dungeons.esp=1
SoS - Civilization.esp=1
Timescale15.esp=1
vAutosaveManager.esp=1
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives.esp=1
DawnguardDelayedStart40.esp=1
NonEssentialChildren.esp=1
Traps Make Noise.esp=1
ArcheryDummyXP.esp=1
abotFiresHurt.esp=1
AchieveThat.esp=1
Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp=1
Populated Cities 2.esp=1
manny Lantern Caretakers.esp=1
Inconsequential NPCs.esp=1
Immersive Patrols.esp=1
Immersive Factions.esp=1
Immersive Brigands.esp=1
Immersive Mercenaries.esp=1
Immersive Travelers.esp=1
Immersive Werewolves.esp=1
Immersive Dawnguard.esp=1
Immersive Dragonborn.esp=1
Immersive Battles.esp=1
Immersive Events.esp=1
3DNPC.esp=1
portal2mod.esp=1
HothFollower.esp=1
EMCompViljaSkyrim.esp=1
EMViljaInSolstheimAddOn.esp=1
Better Followers - NP.esp=1
LIAT - NPCs.esp=1
LIAT - Sounds.esp=1
Reduced Distance NPC Greetings.esp=1
Lorecraft - Vanilla.esp=1
Smithing Perks Overhaul - Balanced.esp=1
Weapons and Armor fixes.esp=1
Weapons and Armor fixes - Hacks.esp=1
Complete Crafting Overhaul.esp=1
Lorecraft - Crafting Overhaul.esp=1
Lorecraft - Cooking.esp=1
Lorecraft - dawnguard.esp=1
Dr_Bandolier.esp=1
Lorecraft - Bandolier.esp=1
Dr_BandolierDG.esp=1
BandolierForNPCMasterFile.esp=1
BandolierForNPCsCheaperBandoliers_BalancedWeight_Dawnguard.esp=1
Cloaks.esp=1
BandolierForNPCsCloaksOfSkyrim.esp=1
Lorecraft - Cloaks010.esp=1
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp=1
Lorecraft - Immersive Armors.esp=1
Immersive Weapons.esp=1
Lorecraft - Immersive Weapons.esp=1
retakrew7_chest.esp=1
Unique Uniques.esp=1
skyforgedWeapons.esp=1
skyforgedShields.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern_Guards.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern_Candle_DG.esp=1
ConvenientCrossbows.esp=1
TrueBondOfMatrimony.esp=1
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp=1
TradeBarter.esp=1
EmpoweredMagic.esp=1
EmpoweredMagic_Dragonborn.esp=1
EmpoweredMagic_Dawnguard.esp=1
ACE Archery.esp=1
ACE Armor.esp=1
ACE Enchanting.esp=1
ACE Magic.esp=1
ACE Melee.esp=1
ACE Realistic Fighting.esp=1
ACE Smithing.esp=1
ACE Speech.esp=1
ACE Synergy.esp=1
Path of Shadows - Sneak Perks.esp=1
Path of Shadows - Combat.esp=1
Duel - Combat Realism.esp=1
Breaking and Entering.esp=1
Better Vampires.esp=1
ToL_SKSE_by_Brevi.esp=1
ToL_MCM.esp=1
bestialhungerring.esp=1
DeadlyDragons.esp=1
DragonCombatOverhaul.esp=1
DragonCombatOverhaulDragonBornPatch.esp=1
Night Eye Overhaul.esp=1
NEO Brighter Default 300.esp=1
No Starting Spells.esp=1
AlwaysPickUpBooks.esp=1
RealisticHumanoidMovementSpeed.esp=1
Racial Traits Improved.esp=1
RealisticCarryWeight.esp=1
SkyRealism - Encumbrance.esp=1
morerealisticcarrying.esp=1
When Vampires Attack.esp=1
Run For Your Lives.esp=1
Bring Out Your Dead.esp=1
Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp=1
Follower Trap Safety.esp=1
jso guilds requirements module.esp=1
_admod.esp=1
JailtimeMax100.esp=1
Higher Bounties Hold Specific.esp=1
TheChoiceIsYours.esp=1
LightRest.esp=1
TrueYield.esp=1
WetandCold.esp=1
WetandCold - Ashes.esp=1
BetterSwimming.esp=1
Immersive Potions.esp=1
Diseased.esp=1
SkyRealism - Feast and Famine.esp=1
SkyRealism - Feast and Famine - Hearthfires.esp=1
PumpingIron.esp=1
kuerteeHorseCommandsVerB2.esp=1
TravelMounts.esp=1
Chesko_Frostfall.esp=1
Lorecraft - Frostfall.esp=1
PersonalizedMusic_v5.0.esp=1
PM_BlackreachMusic_v1.0.esp=1
PM_TempleMusic_v1.0.esp=1
PM_CollegeMusic_v1.0.esp=1
PM_TownUniqueMusic_v1.0.esp=1
PM_PlayerHomeMusic_DB_v1.0.esp=1
PM_DawnguardMusic_v1.0.esp=1
PM_DwemerMusic_DBUpdate_v1.0.esp=1
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp=1
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp=1
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp=1
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp=1
Brawl Bugs CE.esp=1
Automatic Variants.esp=1



Now correct me if i'm wrong, but i don't see Automatic Variants in your load order. I'd assume for someone who's focused on graphics, they'd at least have that. Definitely worthwhile if you wish to see different textures on creatures, so no two critters will always look the same - it makes a big difference i assure you.

Also, for someone who runs with perhaps a few script-intensive mods, you wanna make sure you force more CPU time to processing scripts than default, otherwise you'll notice sluggish/odd behavior later down the line. Just add this to the Skyrim.ini:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[Papyrus]
fUpdateBudgetMS=20.0
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
fExtraTaskletBudgetMS=20.0
iMinMemoryPageSize=128
iMaxMemoryPageSize=512
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trying to figure out how to make my character smile without losing the ability to use SG Textures and came across this console command expressions guide. Is it just me being blind or do none of these faces look like the NPC is happy and smiling? They all look sad/angry/constipated to me...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone else feel wrong about doing the Taste of Death quest?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone else feel wrong about doing the Taste of Death quest?


Taste of death quest?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Taste of death quest?


It is the cannibal quest. I am not sure if that is the exact name.


----------



## AbdullahG

Nah, I'm good. I play as a Dunmer, so serving the Daedric princes seems pretty normal to me.

Still, I can't help it that my character became a cannibal.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is the cannibal quest. I am not sure if that is the exact name.


I think I'd have to pass on that one lol


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone else feel wrong about doing the Taste of Death quest?


Yep. I just ignored it but will probably go back later and kill them all. It wipes out half of Markarth, but I'm not fussed. I'll get my werewolf perks up xD...


----------



## Mopar63

I started a while back loading up a ton of texture mods but in the end I dumped a lot of them. I run a very simple mod list (37 Mods) all from the Workshop for image and find the game looks awesome.

My focus now is on mods that add to the depth of the game. I am running a pack to let you truly be bard and a number of adventures plus the Interesting NPC mod. These I run off Nexus through NMM,

My performance is stable and stellar. I run at 1440 and peg at 60 FPS on a 7950. I have had zero crashes and a wonderful game play experience.

My most recent project has been inspired in some part by my recent rereading of the Wheel of Time series.

Bragi Windcaller comes from a long family of bards. His father, grandfather, great grand father and back as many generations as anyone can remember. So on his 17th name day he and his father Bjald began the journey to Solitude for Bragi to complete his Bard training. Along the way Bjald took ill and died, leaving Bragi to finish this trip alone.

Using Alternate Start this is where I am beginning this new character. He will journey on foot, walking to Solitude to enter the Bard's College. The events that happen to him along the way will shape him. The only work he will seek is that he finds in local inns, singing for his bed and meal. He will not actively seek "quests" but will be an adventurer, what bard turns down an adventure. This means a ruin he stumbles on to could suddenly become something he wishes to explore.

I am still looking at mods that require food and rest, I am trying to decide which is best. I am also looking for a camping mod that will let him use a bedroll to sleep if needed.

I know a lot here are into the photorealistic modding and more power to you but the real power of Skyrim, at least to me, is the ability to create an adventure like this and enjoy the depth of the game and RP potential.


----------



## AbdullahG

Do you have Frostfall? Seems like a mod geared towards adventure and immersion.


----------



## ixsis

Mopar63,

These are a few of my favorite RP immersion mods from nexus.

Frostfall for weather immersion
Total Realism - Basic Needs for hunger
Camping Kit of the Northern Ranger is my personal camping fav
Cloaks of Skyrim if you are going to do weather immersion, you will probably need this as well


----------



## Mopar63

Yeah these are the ones I am looking at....


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Yeah these are the ones I am looking at....


I do recommend them as they make the game much more challenging. Depending on how you set them up, hunger+cold can be brutal!


----------



## -SE7EN-

if you're doing FrostFall, check out ReDone, as it has many parts that work alongside FrostFall, including becoming more acclimated to the cold.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Behind Falskaar A Massive New Skyrim Mod and the 19 Year-Old Who Spent A Year Building It


----------



## Dunan

I was thinking about trying realvision ENB mod, is it a performance killer and is it OK to install on top of other mods like realistic lighting, static mesh etc.? Just read the 14 mods article on gamesradar.com and I have all the other ones except the floral overhaul, NPC clothes, and the grass mods.

Anything to uninstall first before installing real vision enb? Then reinstall of course.


----------



## Baasha

Guys, quick question about the Racemenu mod.

I have been playing Skyrim since its release, albeit intermittently, as a Redguard and now am a Level 81. I have finished the story mode and have been having a lot of fun with modding the game. I really like the UFO mod since I now have 15 followers - a small army!









I want to try to play as something else, not as a Redguard. However, I don't want to lose my progress and places on the map. So, the question is, can I just go to the Racemenu and choose a different race, say Nord or Orc, and just *continue* from where I left off as a Redguard? I really don't have the time to play the game from the beginning again. The game is good, but not t_hat_ good. I just want to play as a different race with all the perks/skills I've unlocked. Can Racemenu do this? If not, is there any way I can do this without having to start afresh?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys, quick question about the Racemenu mod.
> 
> I have been playing Skyrim since its release, albeit intermittently, as a Redguard and now am a Level 81. I have finished the story mode and have been having a lot of fun with modding the game. I really like the UFO mod since I now have 15 followers - a small army!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try to play as something else, not as a Redguard. However, I don't want to lose my progress and places on the map. So, the question is, can I just go to the Racemenu and choose a different race, say Nord or Orc, and just *continue* from where I left off as a Redguard? I really don't have the time to play the game from the beginning again. The game is good, but not t_hat_ good. I just want to play as a different race with all the perks/skills I've unlocked. Can Racemenu do this? If not, is there any way I can do this without having to start afresh?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=0j2Fsm2kfcs


----------



## AbdullahG

The modding community is awesome: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35564/?tab=1&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D35564%26preview%3D&pUp=1


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> The modding community is awesome: http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/35564/?tab=1&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D35564%26preview%3D&pUp=1


Awesome...but now I'm torn between modding Skyrim and playing Dishonored again...


----------



## zyezye

i had to say good bye to my 100+ hour save because my game got ridiculously corrupt from the mods, ctds happened way more often than i would like, even with a new game it would crash the moment you saw the horse. i had to delete all my nexus mods and did a clean sweep and re-install. after that, removing all the workshop mods as well. now my game is finally stable. just that i can't go into my main characters files anymore. now after ini tweaking, and installing the mods that i know are stable, the game is perfect. I just don't know if i have it in me to actually play anymore. I just finished alduin's bane in the main story line but that doesnt account for all the side and misc quests i've completed.

I still have my old save file. I just wonder if i could actually recover it somehow


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Sounds like your game is corrupted, not your save files. If you want to recover your old save then follow this guide:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31675/?
It will do it job. After that you can remove all your mod without any problem.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone else feel wrong about doing the Taste of Death quest?


Ah yes... I left that one alone. Hard to walk away from side quests in this game, but that one was a bit to far.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah yes... I left that one alone. Hard to walk away from side quests in this game, but that one was a bit to far.


mmm long pork..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> mmm long pork..


I would like that rare please!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would like that rare please!


rare and still mooing talking.. hahaha


----------



## Dunan

I ended up going with the opethfeldt mod instead of the real vision mod. I'm blown away that my card is handling it so well. I'm not getting stellar frames but its definitely playable. I'll put up some screenshots a little later.


----------



## BradleyW

Hello,
It has been several months since I last played Skyrim and I'm completely out of touch with all the new mods. I was using the mods before the sandbox kit came out.

So, could someone link me to a few mods that do the following?

Body

Hair

Face

Eyes

Lips

Textures

Trees

Water

Clothing

ENB

This is what my game looked like when mods first started coming out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/9570

Thank you.


----------



## AbdullahG

*Body, Face, Lips, etc.*
1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2356//?
2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21839//?
3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/944/?
4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977//?

*Hair and Facial Hair*
1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36510//?
2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30411/?
3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363/?

*Textures*
1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607//?
2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2146//?

*Landscapes*
1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141//?
2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3812//?
3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268/?
4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383/?

*Armor and Clothing*
1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674//?
2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909/?
3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37487/?
4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37422/?
5) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34996/?

*Weather, Lighting, and ENB*
1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802//?
2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20781/

You could look on Nexus for other options, especially for the ENB and body replacer (I choose XCE as it simply enhances the original design). Seeing as you have an HD 7970, you should be able to run the ENB without issue.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> *Body, Face, Lips, etc.*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2356//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21839//?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/944/?
> 4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977//?
> 
> *Hair and Facial Hair*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36510//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30411/?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363/?
> 
> *Textures*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2146//?
> 
> *Landscapes*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3812//?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268/?
> 4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383/?
> 
> *Armor and Clothing*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909/?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37487/?
> 4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37422/?
> 5) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34996/?
> 
> *Weather, Lighting, and ENB*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20781/
> 
> You could look on Nexus for other options, especially for the ENB and body replacer (I choose XCE as it simply enhances the original design). Seeing as you have an HD 7970, you should be able to run the ENB without issue.


wow thanks man! I will be sure to check these links out!
Thank you.
Also, I have 7970 CFX


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh, then in that case, choose whatever ENB you want!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anywhere here use Unreal Cinema ENB?


----------



## Conspiracy

just got this on steam summer sale. bought the skyrim legendary edition for $36. i made it 1/3 of the way through the game on the xbox 360 but because of school never finished. i always heard about how intense this game is and was excited when i booted it up to get 60fps solid for the first 10 mins of game play. never dropped below 59 on ultra max settings









should i download mods and which ones? are there mods that make this game look even more amazing. i have seen screen shots from this game that look nothing like what im seeing right now lol

thanks for all tips and i cant wait to lose tons of hours playing this awesome game


----------



## AbdullahG

Check above. I linked some mods you should try. Just follow the instructions on installing them and use Nexus Mod Manager to make installation even easier. Once you get the ropes, you can go about searching Nexus for all the mods you want.

Also, check out the front page of the screenshots thread for Skyrim: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures
The part about optimization is fairly important.


----------



## steelbom

Why does my Legendary Dragonbone Warhammer do the same amount of damage as my Legendary Dragonbone Sword? Both have max improvements and 4x +47% damage enchantments. (The damage is ~680.)

I expected the Warhammer to be twice as strong as the sword since the base damage is about twice. Isn't that how it works?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Check above. I linked some mods you should try. Just follow the instructions on installing them and use Nexus Mod Manager to make installation even easier. Once you get the ropes, you can go about searching Nexus for all the mods you want.
> 
> Also, check out the front page of the screenshots thread for Skyrim: http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures
> The part about optimization is fairly important.


Thanks a bunch dude. Cant wait to check it out thia afternoon


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> *Body, Face, Lips, etc.*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2356//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/21839//?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/944/?
> 4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/29977//?
> 
> *Hair and Facial Hair*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/36510//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30411/?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363/?
> 
> *Textures*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2146//?
> 
> *Landscapes*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/141//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3812//?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268/?
> 4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383/?
> 
> *Armor and Clothing*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24909/?
> 3) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37487/?
> 4) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37422/?
> 5) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/34996/?
> 
> *Weather, Lighting, and ENB*
> 1) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/17802//?
> 2) http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20781/
> 
> You could look on Nexus for other options, especially for the ENB and body replacer (I choose XCE as it simply enhances the original design). Seeing as you have an HD 7970, you should be able to run the ENB without issue.


This is an AWESOME list and gives some great mods without overwhelming a person with to many mods to count.


----------



## Conspiracy

currently downloading and using the nexus mod manager to get the 2K textures, vivid landscapes, and static mesh improvement as a starter. hope i dont overload on mods haha


----------



## Dorkseid

I think the mod that made the biggest improvement in the game content for me (visuals aside) is Deadly Dragons, along with the armory and spell addons. With all the great dragon variants and cool equipment, I'm running around like a psychotic Pokemon trainer.


----------



## Conspiracy

cool ill look for those as well. im actually now starting to notice dips in my FPS from the HD texture packs now


----------



## Spin Cykle

Is the High Res Texture Pack from the Steam store good or are there better high res texture packs available?


----------



## Conspiracy

someone else can answer that for you

im using the mod manager and mods from this site as recommended in several posts in this thread

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com//?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Is the High Res Texture Pack from the Steam store good or are there better high res texture packs available?


It's nearly useless.

http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/pf4vt/comparison_landscape_screenshots_of_the_new_hd/

Though at 1440p, you won't be able to use all of the best graphics mods out there with that setup.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Is the High Res Texture Pack from the Steam store good or are there better high res texture packs available?
> 
> 
> 
> It's nearly useless.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/pf4vt/comparison_landscape_screenshots_of_the_new_hd/
> 
> Though at 1440p, you won't be able to use all of the best graphics mods out there with that setup.
Click to expand...

Are you saying Crossfire 7970's are not enough to drive a heavy modded Skyrim?

Thanks for the link. I'll read it in a few!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Are you saying Crossfire 7970's are not enough to drive a heavy modded Skyrim?
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'll read it in a few!


Ah I misread your rig, didn't see how it has "Graphics" listed twice. In that case, you'll be more than fine. You might as well use all of these mods.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Is the High Res Texture Pack from the Steam store good or are there better high res texture packs available?


If you want to run a more Workshop oriented set, this set works well for me and has minimal impact on performance.

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=140620757


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Is the High Res Texture Pack from the Steam store good or are there better high res texture packs available?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to run a more Workshop oriented set, this set works well for me and has minimal impact on performance.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=140620757
Click to expand...

thanks for sharing that. much easier than working with and downloading mods off another site and using a manager tool to run the game. i like what steam workshop has been doing lately making stuff like this much easier to install and use


----------



## Spin Cykle

very basic question for you guys. I've downloaded the Skyrim HD 2k Textures with Nexus Mod Manager and I'm not sure how to install them now. I tried launching the game and I thought I was suppose to check "Data Files" and make sure the mods were selected but there is nothing there. I looked at the readme file for the texture pack and it says this:
Quote:


> Do you want everything?
> 
> 1. Copy the "Data" folder from your downloaded archive in the Skyrim folder.
> 2. Start the Skyrim Launcher and look for the Data Files.
> 3. Be sure that all the files, starting with "Skyrim HD" are enabled.
> 4. Start the game and have fun.


Am I supposed to follow those directions even though I downloaded the texture pack with NMM or does it automatically install the mod once I've downloaded it via NMM?

**** EDIT ****

I think I may have figured it out. In the Mod tree list do you have to activate the mod, second blue puzzle piece icon before using?


----------



## Spin Cykle

Is it me or is the Skyrim Nexus site just terrible? Super slow to do anything. How can they possibly want to charge people to be "premium" members.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Is it me or is the Skyrim Nexus site just terrible? Super slow to do anything. How can they possibly want to charge people to be "premium" members.


that is likely the reason a lot of people pay to be premium, for the faster downloads. not much different than a file sharing site like depositfiles.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> that is likely the reason a lot of people pay to be premium, for the faster downloads. not much different than a file sharing site like depositfiles.


The download rates themselves are fine, its browsing the site and finding content that is taking f o r e v e r.....


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> that is likely the reason a lot of people pay to be premium, for the faster downloads. not much different than a file sharing site like depositfiles.
> 
> 
> 
> The download rates themselves are fine, its browsing the site and finding content that is taking f o r e v e r.....
Click to expand...

yup thats why i just went with steam workshop. so much faster and easier


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> I think I may have figured it out. In the Mod tree list do you have to activate the mod, second blue puzzle piece icon before using?


I was pretty confused by this as well, but all you need to do is extract the the texture folder into the Data folder. It will not pop up in the Data files list or anything, but it will be loaded regardless. No need for NMM or anything.


----------



## welly321

Whats the verdict on Falskaar? I saw it headlined in pcgamer and rockpapershotgun. Is it worth it to get back into skyrim to try?
And should I use one of my current characters or create a new one?


----------



## AbdullahG

There have been several posts discussing server issues and maintenance. That explains how slow the site is running.


----------



## szeged

Legejdaryworth the money? Can get skyrim + all dlc for free though. Should I just s ave my money?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Legejdaryworth the money? Can get skyrim + all dlc for free though. Should I just s ave my money?


i just nabbed it on sale on steam. i think its worth it


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Legejdaryworth the money? Can get skyrim + all dlc for free though. Should I just s ave my money?


Isn't Legendary just the game with the 3 DLCs? If you can get that for free I don't see where buying the Legendary version gets you anything.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Isn't Legendary just the game with the 3 DLCs? If you can get that for free I don't see where buying the Legendary version gets you anything.


I thought it had extra features as well such as legendary mode/mounted combat.


----------



## Mopar63

Okay I am looking for a few mods and not having any luck. Thought I would see if any of you have any ideas. Looking for a mod of hats, the hat selection for clothes makes my bard look stupid, want some choices. Also what about a mod for player based clothing? Something other than armor or robes that has some detail. Finally mods that offer more flutes and lutes.

Anyone?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I thought it had extra features as well such as legendary mode/mounted combat.


I believe that is just an official patch.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Looks like another texture pack. Hopefully it's not as poor as the last one was.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> I believe that is just an official patch.


So could we just download the patch from somewhere? And if so where?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> So could we just download the patch from somewhere? And if so where?


That was in the 1.9 patch in March. Steam will apply it automatically. It's probably available from Bethesda as well.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> That was in the 1.9 patch in March. Steam will apply it automatically. It's probably available from Bethesda as well.


i unfortunately dont have skyrim from steam so i would have to get it from bethesda i guess.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I thought it had extra features as well such as legendary mode/mounted combat.


Yeah they came in an update, legendary contains all the DLC

LE was cheaper than the DLCs







Autumn sale for them


----------



## Spin Cykle

I tried to install Project ENB today and it was an utter disaster. The depth of frild was all messed up and everything was blurry. Does anyone have a suggestion for ENB with AMD crossfire?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> I tried to install Project ENB today and it was an utter disaster. The depth of frild was all messed up and everything was blurry. Does anyone have a suggestion for ENB with AMD crossfire?


You can always go with no ENB and use RCRN instead. I like it way more than any ENB.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1875/?


----------



## Conspiracy

just to clarify you can join all the guilds or whatever right?

i started on the companions guild and have other open quests for factions etc..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> just to clarify you can join all the guilds or whatever right?
> 
> i started on the companions guild and have other open quests for factions etc..


Yes that is correct.


----------



## Conspiracy

sweet thanks.

im still very early in the game. only like level 13 and the game is soooo free roam idk what to do and where to go and if my decisions affect the rest of the game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> sweet thanks.
> 
> im still very early in the game. only like level 13 and the game is soooo free roam idk what to do and where to go and if my decisions affect the rest of the game


Some decisions actually do tweak the plot line, but otherwise you can do whatever the heck you want.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> sweet thanks.
> 
> im still very early in the game. only like level 13 and the game is soooo free roam idk what to do and where to go and if my decisions affect the rest of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some decisions actually do tweak the plot line, but otherwise you can do whatever the heck you want.
Click to expand...

sweet. just hope i dont accidentally get turned into a vampire. i pretty much avoid sleeping in the wilderness and use fast travel to prolong time. i got turned into a vampire in the last oblivion game and gave up because i kept dying during the daytime. was soo frustrating i sold the game to a friend because i was too many hours into it to start over


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> sweet. just hope i dont accidentally get turned into a vampire. i pretty much avoid sleeping in the wilderness and use fast travel to prolong time. i got turned into a vampire in the last oblivion game and gave up because i kept dying during the daytime. was soo frustrating i sold the game to a friend because i was too many hours into it to start over


Curing yourself of vampirism is SUPER easy in Skyrim and though I no longer remember how in Oblivion, you could cure sanguine disease there as well. It's funny that you do say that though. On my merchant playthrough, I did actually become a vampire on accident. Not sure how I missed the warning messages about it.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You can always go with no ENB and use RCRN instead. I like it way more than any ENB.
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1875/?


Thanks for the link. I tried a second ENB - Real Vision and it had the same damn depth of field issue, except it was more sporadic this time around. Super Frustrating, because I feel ENB adds so much to the game. As soon as I disable crossfire ENB functions perfect. Are all AMD crossfire users just dealing with this or using RCRN type HDR mod?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Thanks for the link. I tried a second ENB - Real Vision and it had the same damn depth of field issue, except it was more sporadic this time around. Super Frustrating, because I feel ENB adds so much to the game. As soon as I disable crossfire ENB functions perfect. Are all AMD crossfire users just dealing with this or using RCRN type HDR mod?


I never liked the ENBs. They blur and give a movie kind of filter. I prefer clear and real so no ENBs for me.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I never liked the ENBs. They blur and give a movie kind of filter. I prefer clear and real so no ENBs for me.


There's all sorts of ENBs and you can customize the settings...I tried RealVision and I really like it, especially how responsive the weather lighting changes are. I also like how my system can run it, always crucial for old systems like mine.







All I had to do was disable AO.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I never liked the ENBs. They blur and give a movie kind of filter. I prefer clear and real so no ENBs for me.


A number of them have a sharpening effect. However, I feel like most of them add too much contrast or too many features I don't need (black bars for the cinematic effect, film grain, DoF, etc.). That's why I think creating your own is the best way to go, if you wouldn't mind having the ENB features along with the clear look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> I tried to install Project ENB today and it was an utter disaster. The depth of frild was all messed up and everything was blurry. Does anyone have a suggestion for ENB with AMD crossfire?


Did you try disabling the DoF effect?


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> A number of them have a sharpening effect. However, I feel like most of them add too much contrast or too many features I don't need (black bars for the cinematic effect, film grain, DoF, etc.). That's why I think creating your own is the best way to go, if you wouldn't mind having the ENB features along with the clear look.
> Did you try disabling the DoF effect?


Disabling the DoF in RealVision ENB worked! I simply renamed the .fx file and selected the file that had DoF disabled. I should state that changing the AMD game profile to Assassins Creed did manage to fix most of the DoF issues but led to yellow flickering of the game menu's. I also tried GW2 profile and it removed the yellow flickering but then created some flicker in water textures through out the game. My fingers are crossed that Skyrim will be one of the major crossfire fixes coming at the end of July.


----------



## AbdullahG

You could have gone into the enbseries.ini and set DoF to false.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples,

I just purchased and downloaded the game and 2 seconds in after starting new game and Im on the carridge the view is all messed up! Im spinning backwards upside down even the carridge is going backwards and sidedways and even upside down. its rediculous. Anyone knoe how to fix this.

Im running 3x 1080p monitors in surround portrait and 3x gtx titans. I clicked ultra on the graphics and changed AA to only 4x. I was hopping to use this game to get my missus interested in gaming on the PC again.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just tried it again with different settings and the caridge crashed upside down against a rosck and the horses are hurting themselves and making horrible noises as they try and walk into the rock upside down LOL. Oh and my character is till waking up and charaters still chatting like its normal to have been spun arround and upside down. Also in the distance their is a horse just doing backflips lol. I thought this game was supposed to be good???


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just tried it again with different settings and the caridge crashed upside down against a rosck and the horses are hurting themselves and making horrible noises as they try and walk into the rock upside down LOL. Oh and my character is till waking up and charaters still chatting like its normal to have been spun arround and upside down. Also in the distance their is a horse just doing backflips lol. I thought this game was supposed to be good???


Have you removed the FPS control? I have read numerous reports about the game physics getting whacked when trying to run over 60 FPS, and they are pretty whacked in spots anyway.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Where do you change the settings for the vsync. To be honest its rendering perfect except its flipping my view and horses are doing backflips and carridges are moving upside down lol


----------



## hatlesschimp

I thought it was the xbox 360 controller but I took it out. plus it works with other games fine. sorry not the best photos either.

Also how do I change my res from 3240 x 1920p to 3320 x 1920. Ive set it up in nvidia and it works in other games but from the loader for Skyrim its blank and I cant change to any other resolutions. Also as I said I cant see the vsync option anywhere in game or in the loader.


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You could have gone into the enbseries.ini and set DoF to false.


Ahh thanks! I found that Real Vision has a GUI display that you can manage settings through too. Sorry for all the questions but I have another. When the sun is bright I'm getting this crazy white fade out. Almost like there is to much brightness. My in game setting is all the way down. Any idea what is causing it to occur?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the xbox 360 controller but I took it out. plus it works with other games fine. sorry not the best photos either.
> 
> Also how do I change my res from 3240 x 1920p to 3320 x 1920. Ive set it up in nvidia and it works in other games but from the loader for Skyrim its blank and I cant change to any other resolutions. Also as I said I cant see the vsync option anywhere in game or in the loader.


sad to hear the game is messing up but honestly i hate you because im jelly of your computer rig


----------



## Loyrl

Had the same issue, go into your windows resolution and change to 60hz, then put on triple buffering and vsync in your video cards control panel. That fixed my spinning around and wagons tipping over, and IF the game got to the town, it let me actually play. I only play @ 1440 instead of your 3 display though.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> Are you saying Crossfire 7970's are not enough to drive a heavy modded Skyrim?


One 7970 is more than enough to run a heavily modified Skyrim, nevermind two.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> One 7970 is more than enough to run a heavily modified Skyrim, nevermind two.


Handle in terms of what? 30fps?, 40fps? 60fps? Just 1 ENB and no mods had taken my 7970's into the 30's on some places.


----------



## Fossil

So I got a question for anyone who may have experienced similar issues... recently modded my game for SkyRe, Uncapper, etc and damn near immediately the first thing I notice is my skills are leveling up way too fast. I haven't altered the ini for Uncapper so it should be set at default. Is there some sort of conflict with it or other mods? Other than the skilling issue the game seems to be running great.

Here's a list of my current load/mods. All sorted/cleaned/patched with BOSS, TES5edit and ReProccer.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Handle in terms of what? 30fps?, 40fps? 60fps? Just 1 ENB and no mods had taken my 7970's into the 30's on some places.


On my sig rig (i5 3570k and R7950). Heavily modded Skyrim (you know where my mod list is, all at 2k textures), running Unreal Cinema ENB (without cutting down to any ENB's quality settings, straight as you see it on Nexus), outside I average 50 FPS @ 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was the xbox 360 controller but I took it out. plus it works with other games fine. sorry not the best photos either.
> 
> Also how do I change my res from 3240 x 1920p to 3320 x 1920. Ive set it up in nvidia and it works in other games but from the loader for Skyrim its blank and I cant change to any other resolutions. Also as I said I cant see the vsync option anywhere in game or in the loader.


Can you change vsync in driver software?

Just curious, did you have that pc built for you?


----------



## Fossil

There is no vsync option for Skyrim. You have to edit the ini file to enable it or via gpu software.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil*
> 
> There is no vsync option for Skyrim. You have to edit the ini file to enable it or via gpu software.


It is enabled by default already I believe, as higher fps can harm the animation of certain object physics.
I think Vsync is called iPresentInterval=1 or something like that. Can't remember. I am more use to Unreal Engine 3 for tweaking.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Turning off vsync in INI causes the Skyrim Poltergeist Effect where things randomly and mysteriously flies off tables, shelves, and walls when you enter an interior cell (unless they are static ofc) and yes, things that fly off and hit you do hurt you and can potentially kill you.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Turning off vsync in INI causes the Skyrim Poltergeist Effect where things randomly and mysteriously flies off tables, shelves, and walls when you enter an interior cell (unless they are static ofc) and yes, things that fly off and hit you do hurt you and can potentially kill you.


This is awesome! It should be an option.
DisablePoltergeistVsync=0


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Turning off vsync in INI causes the Skyrim Poltergeist Effect where things randomly and mysteriously flies off tables, shelves, and walls when you enter an interior cell (unless they are static ofc) and yes, things that fly off and hit you do hurt you and can potentially kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! It should be an option.
> DisablePoltergeistVsync=0
Click to expand...

hahaha YES!


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is awesome! It should be an option.
> DisablePoltergeistVsync=0


Haunted mode enabled.. Lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would give the dev team mad props if they had done that. Would definitely have made troubleshooting that effect a lot easier.


----------



## SchmoSalt

*Wow does ENB really make a difference.* I hadn't tried it yet because some mod was causing it to crash whenever I started up. I finally cleared out most of my mods for a fresh install and ENB magically works now! My only issue is screen tearing. That should only be a matter of finding the VSync variable though.

*ENB Disabled*


*ENB Enabled*


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha uh oh. you just discovered ENB? its a poison mate. welcome to never being able to play Skyrim without it, and spending an equal amount of modding hours vs playing hours making the game look and run properly









ENB is definitely worth it once you find that medium you want.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha uh oh. you just discovered ENB? its a poison mate. welcome to never being able to play Skyrim without it, and spending an equal amount of modding hours vs playing hours making the game look and run properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENB is definitely worth it once you find that medium you want.


Yep, modding this game drove me to going on pills and therapy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yep, modding this game drove me to going on pills and therapy.


Only because you ignored everyone telling you to move on and enjoy the game and became neurotic trying to get rid of shadows flickering.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha uh oh. you just discovered ENB? its a poison mate. welcome to never being able to play Skyrim without it, and spending an equal amount of modding hours vs playing hours making the game look and run properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENB is definitely worth it once you find that medium you want.


Luckily my hardware will limit how much I can do in that respect.









I started with 20 fps and finally got it up to 40 fps by cutting features. Ambient Occlusion was the biggest offender with it costing me 8 fps alone. I really need a new CPU...


----------



## -iceblade^

Okay silly question. I've got a save I'm partway through the game in. Only prob is I deleted a bunch of the mods (and unsubscribed) in the process of trying to fix crashes. I'm now back on a stock install of Skyrim and want to continue with the save - is it possible to revert all the stuff, or do I have to restart the game from the beginning? It crashes on loading.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Okay silly question. I've got a save I'm partway through the game in. Only prob is I deleted a bunch of the mods (and unsubscribed) in the process of trying to fix crashes. I'm now back on a stock install of Skyrim and want to continue with the save - is it possible to revert all the stuff, or do I have to restart the game from the beginning? It crashes on loading.


Probably have to restart


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Okay silly question. I've got a save I'm partway through the game in. Only prob is I deleted a bunch of the mods (and unsubscribed) in the process of trying to fix crashes. I'm now back on a stock install of Skyrim and want to continue with the save - is it possible to revert all the stuff, or do I have to restart the game from the beginning? It crashes on loading.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably have to restart
Click to expand...

*yowls loudly*

That's going to take forever







. Thanks though...


----------



## Vakturion

So I'm having this CTD when entering Dragonsreach, It's not all the time, it only happens sometimes.

I've been saving in front of it before I need to go in there, and now I'm getting lazy and want to fix the issue.

Any tips for fixing this one?

I've got textures for whiterun, but could textures make you crash some times? Or just mods that change ... "stuff"


Spoiler: Mod List



2K Road Snow Footprints Environmental
83Willows 101BugsHD Butterfly Dragonfly Luna-Moth Torchbug Animals, creatures, mounts & horses
A Quality World Map User interfaces
alduins wall retexture - concept art Visuals and graphics
Alternative Snow Environmental
AOF Believable Hair -Female and Male- Models and textures
AOF Detailed Mountains Models and textures
ApachiiSkyHair Hair and face models
Apocalypse Spell Package Magic - Spells and enchantments
Beards Hair and face models
Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack Animals, creatures, mounts & horses
Bellyaches HD Dragon Replacer Pack Models and textures 25//2013
Better Beast Races v2 Models and textures 25//2013
Better Dialogue Controls Unassigned 21//2013
Better Dynamic Snow Visuals and graphics
Better Magic Gameplay effects and changes
Better MessageBox Controls User interfaces
Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak Models and textures
Better Shadowmarks Visuals and graphics
Better Sorting Miscellaneous
Better Vampires 6-2 Overhauls
Blaze Of Eventide Animals, creatures, mounts & horses
Book Covers Skyrim Models and textures
Bowlegged jump animation Fix Animation
Calientes Female Body Mod Big Bottom Edition -CBBE- Models and textures
Categorized Favorites Menu User interfaces
Climates Of Tamriel - Dawnguard Unassigned
Climates Of Tamriel - Dragonborn Unassigned
Climates Of Tamriel - Sounds Unassigned
Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows Models and textures
Contractor and Mavari Armors Armour
Contractor and Mavari Armors Armour
Convenient Horses Animals, creatures, mounts & horses
Convenient Horses - Faster Sprint Animals, creatures, mounts & horses
Craftable Clothes and Robes Clothing
Crimson Tide - Blood Visuals and graphics
Dat Grass Visuals and graphics
Dawnguard Rewritten - Arvak Companion creatures
Detailed Lips Models and textures
Detailed Rugs Models and textures
DIMONIZED UNP female body Models and textures
Distant Decal Fix Models and textures 25//2013
Dragon Glyphs HD Models and textures 25//2013
Dramatic Clouds Models and textures
Enchantments Upgraded Visuals and graphics
Enhanced Blood Textures Visuals and graphics
Enhanced Horse Skins Animals, creatures, mounts & horses
Enhanced Night Skyrim Models and textures
Enhanced Night Skyrim Models and textures
Ethereal Elven Overhaul Races, classes and birthsigns
Feminine Running and New Dash Animation Animation
Finer Dust Models and textures
Flexible perk trees Skills and leveling
Footprints Visuals and graphics
Footprints Visuals and graphics
Greatsword Sheaths and Scabbards with Thinner Blades
Guard Dialogue Overhaul Immersion
Harvest Overhaul Magic - Alchemy, potions, poisons and ingredients
HD Enhanced Terrain Visuals and graphics
Hectrol CAVES DELUXE HighRes Retex Models and textures
HighRes 4K CBBE Nude Female Re-Texture Mod Models and textures
HiRes Legible Road Signs Landscape changes
Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture
Immersive Armors Armour
Immersive Armors Armour
Immersive Patrols Immersion
Immersive Weapons Weapons
Improved NPC Clothing - High Res Clothing
Improved Weapon Impact EFFECTS Correct Metal Visuals and graphics
Interesting NPCs NPC
Isilmeriel LOTR Weapons Collection Weapons
JaySuS Swords Weapons
LIAT - Lively Inns And Taverns Immersion
Lightning during Thunder Storms Environmental
Lost Art of the Blacksmith Gameplay effects and changes
Magelight multi cast Magic - Spells and enchantments
Main Font Replacement User interfaces
MoreRain Version 1.21 Visuals and graphics
Multiple Marriages-Spouse Dress Up-Rehousing-And More Quests and adventures
My Home Is Your Home - a mod for followers Companions
Natural Eyes Models and textures
New Animation for Magic Casting - New Animation for magic cast v0-8 Animation
No Sneak Attack Sound Audio, sounds and music
No stretching Bug fixes
Predator Vision - Vampire Werewolf and Khajiit Gameplay effects and changes
Project Reality - Climates Of Tamriel-V3
Pure Waters Visuals and graphics
Pure Waters Visuals and graphics
Pure Waters Visuals and graphics
Quality SnowFlakes HD V2 Environmental
R18Pn 01 - Eisen Platte Armor for UNP and CBBE V3 V2 Armour
RaceMenu User interfaces
Real Ice Environmental
Realistic Lighting Overhaul Unassigned
Realistic Ragdolls and Force Gameplay effects and changes
Realistic Smoke and Embers Visuals and graphics
Re-Defined Dungeons WIP Models and textures
Revamped Exterior Fog Environmental
Royal Bloodline - Vampire Lord perk tree - abilities - and more Skills and leveling
Ruins Clutter Improved Models and textures
Run For Your Lives Gameplay effects and changes
Serious HD Retexture Skyrim Landscape changes
Sexy Riften v2 Cities, towns, villages and hamlets
Sexy Whiterun v3 Cities, towns, villages and hamlets
Sexy Windhelm v2 Cities, towns, villages and hamlets
Sexy Winterhold College Cities, towns, villages and hamlets
SG Female Textures Renewal Models and textures
Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons -- SLOD PnP Models and textures
Silly Level of Detail - Potions and Poisons -- SLOD PnP Models and textures
Skyrim Beautiful Followers - SBF Unassigned
Skyrim Distant Detail Visuals and graphics
Skyrim Flora Overhaul Models and textures
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures Models and textures
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures Models and textures
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures Models and textures
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures Models and textures
SkyUI User interfaces
Smaller Cursor User interfaces
Spell Sneak Attacks 2 Magic - Gameplay
Splash of Rain Immersion
Static Mesh Improvement Mod Visuals and graphics
Tougher Traps Gameplay effects and changes
TreesHD_Skyrim_Variation Environmental
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul Companions - Other
Ultimate HD Fire Effects Models and textures
ULTIMATE LUSH OVERHAUL Environmental
Unique Uniques Weapons
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch Patches
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch Patches
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch Patches
Unofficial Skyrim Patch Patches
Vampire Lord Collision Fix Bug fixes
Vampire Lord Retexture Models and textures
Vibrant Auroras Environmental
Vivid Landscapes - High Realistic Tundra Moss for AOF Mountains AND Rocking Stones Parallax Environmental
W.A.T.E.R. - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux Environmental
Wearable Lanterns Items and Objects - Player
When Vampires Attack Gameplay effects and changes
Winter Is Coming - Cloaks Clothing
XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement Models and textures
xvisionchildren.v2.1 Armour
xvisionchildrenhearthfire Unassigned
zzjay and Grace Darklings Hoods with hairs Armour


----------



## Dunan

How in the world do you get to falksaar?


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> How in the world do you get to falksaar?


Read the FAQ:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/37994//?
Quote:


> To start Falskaar, go to Riften and speak with Jalamar. He will either be outside around the market, inside the northern gate, or inside the Bee and Barb. You can also just go straight into Echo Deep Mine, a new dungeon just northeast of Riften.


----------



## szeged

for whatever reason, skyrim started to stop working and give me the error message " no skyrim.ini found, please start skyrim then retry" whenever i try to open skyrim....yes, open skyrim to fix the error where i cant open skyrim, bethesda pls stop trollin.

time for a fresh install i guess, right after i got all my settings how i wanted lol.


----------



## AbdullahG

Did you open Skyrim using the Skyrim Launcher, or a third-party loader such as the SKSE loader?


----------



## SchmoSalt

Does anyone run Tropical Skyrim? I tried it and it brought my FPS from 40 all the way down to 15. It went from rendering 800k triangles to 3-4 million triangles. Ouch.

It's a shame too because it looks really, really nice.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Did you open Skyrim using the Skyrim Launcher, or a third-party loader such as the SKSE loader?


Does it with anything I try to launch with.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Does it with anything I try to launch with.


Verify cache integrity?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Verify cache integrity?


Ill mess around with it when I get off work. Hope I can get it working lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Ill mess around with it when I get off work. Hope I can get it working lol


Let us know! Could also be that the skyrim.ini file is corrupted. If it is, you should be able to just move it out of the My Documents/My Games/Skyrim folder and then launch the game through Skyrim Launch (or Steam) to generate a new ini file. Also, see if the game runs in a new user first. If it does, issue is with either your current skyrim.ini file or a folder or subfolder is either locked or has hosed permissions.


----------



## szeged

7 hours straight of messing with skyrim files/enb/mods and I've finally decided I'm just going to do a 100% fresh install of skyrim, my enb and all mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think a guide on mod repackaging will be a good idea?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay I am looking for a few mods and not having any luck. Thought I would see if any of you have any ideas. Looking for a mod of hats, the hat selection for clothes makes my bard look stupid, want some choices. Also what about a mod for player based clothing? Something other than armor or robes that has some detail. Finally mods that offer more flutes and lutes.
> 
> Anyone?


Since I never saw this answered, I had remembered this for the hats part of your question. It comes with a bunch of armors as well, but a couple of the hats are nice.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/12060

And this one with Gandalf's hat, just for the heck of it.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4198


----------



## TRELOXELO

Can i ask you guys something....if i delete skyrim.ini and skyrimpref.ini and launch the game will these 2 files be made again from the game?


----------



## AbdullahG

Yes.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think a guide on mod repackaging will be a good idea?


Repackaging like how? I remember watching Gopher's tutorials for Fallout 3, he went over how to "repack" mods so that they worked with NMM. Basically if a mod came with various packages and not directly usable in NMM he showed how to extract the files, merge them if needed, and then rezip them so they were NMM friendly.

I don't know if he has a standalone guide, or if one already exists somewhere but it is handy to know if you do a lot of modding, and especially if you use NMM to manage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Repackaging like how? I remember watching Gopher's tutorials for Fallout 3, he went over how to "repack" mods so that they worked with NMM. Basically if a mod came with various packages and not directly usable in NMM he showed how to extract the files, merge them if needed, and then rezip them so they were NMM friendly.
> 
> I don't know if he has a standalone guide, or if one already exists somewhere but it is handy to know if you do a lot of modding, and especially if you use NMM to manage.


That's basically the same content. You unpackage the mods into a created Data folder, for example your texture mods, and then re-zip it back up as a .7z or .rar archive. This way you can make sure that the file structure is clean and only has what you wanted. At that point, you can simply use Bash or NMM to install the new package of textures instead of 10-20 different texture mods.


----------



## Lifeshield

I don't see how this needs a guide to do, it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't see how this needs a guide to do, it's pretty straight forward.


I thought so too, but I always hear people complaining about having to install too many mods when they reinstall Skyrim. I only need to install like 15-20 mods myself.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> I don't see how this needs a guide to do, it's pretty straight forward.


One probably already exists anyway, but new modders have to learn somehow. It is a pretty simple concept though, one of the basics to modding, at least applicable if you are using a mod manager anyway. If you plan to use a lot of mods or test a lot of mods, it becomes nearly a necessity to know how to do it. With a little bit of sorting and repackaging, it makes the install/uninstall process through NMM just a few clicks, rather than if you did everything without the manager, dumping files into Data, removing some mods could be a real pain with the loose files.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> Does anyone run Tropical Skyrim? I tried it and it brought my FPS from 40 all the way down to 15. It went from rendering 800k triangles to 3-4 million triangles. Ouch.
> 
> It's a shame too because it looks really, really nice.


For some reason ... I'm completely un interested in Skyrim looking tropical.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> For some reason ... I'm completely un interested in Skyrim looking tropical.


Agreed for now. I am still in awe of the graphics I have so no need to change them yet.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> For some reason ... I'm completely un interested in Skyrim looking tropical.


As am I. I just can't stand using a mod that completely breaks the climate and geography of Skyrim given its location in Tamriel.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> As am I. I just can't stand using a mod that completely breaks the climate and geography of Skyrim given its location in Tamriel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> For some reason ... I'm completely un interested in Skyrim looking tropical.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Agreed for now. I am still in awe of the graphics I have so no need to change them yet.


B-b-but think about all the skimpy bikini shots you could take!

I'm just kidding. I can't bring myself to break the environment either. Enhance, yes. Dump Skyrim in a different climate completely? Not happening!

Repackaging my mods to under 20 mod packs that I only need to install is awesome. Had to do some spring cleaning since I added about 40-50 mods since I last did this.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> B-b-but think about all the skimpy bikini shots you could take!
> 
> I'm just kidding. I can't bring myself to break the environment either. Enhance, yes. Dump Skyrim in a different climate completely? Not happening!
> 
> Repackaging my mods to under 20 mod packs that I only need to install is awesome. Had to do some spring cleaning since I added about 40-50 mods since I last did this.


I just skip the bikinis but anyway... Lately I have the habit of wanting a hundred ( exaggeration for effect) armor mods yet never really wear more than 2. Of course I had to get the kid friendly versions in case my niece comes over, cant be wearin the skimpy with kids around.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> B-b-but think about all the skimpy bikini shots you could take!
> 
> I'm just kidding. I can't bring myself to break the environment either. Enhance, yes. Dump Skyrim in a different climate completely? Not happening!
> 
> Repackaging my mods to under 20 mod packs that I only need to install is awesome. Had to do some spring cleaning since I added about 40-50 mods since I last did this.


I just did the same thing. I also removed some useless mods I hardly use. I went froms +100 mods to just 54 mods.


----------



## szeged

tried k enb extensive on a friends comp today since my skyrim is still messed up completely, think i might try it on my own when i get it working, looks pretty nice, though i do like his original k enb aswell if only it had less depth of field


----------



## SchmoSalt

I don't mind breaking the climate of Skyrim but that's just me. I've been up to the mountains and hated it. I love the hot and humid environments of the Caribbean far more than the cold and dry environments of Mammoth Mountain.









Sadly because of performance issues I'm back to the normal climate now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> B-b-but think about all the skimpy bikini shots you could take!
> 
> I'm just kidding. I can't bring myself to break the environment either. Enhance, yes. Dump Skyrim in a different climate completely? Not happening!
> 
> Repackaging my mods to under 20 mod packs that I only need to install is awesome. Had to do some spring cleaning since I added about 40-50 mods since I last did this.


How long does it take to get used to Wyre Bash? I was thinking about doing that when I had 150+ mods but never got into it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> I don't mind breaking the climate of Skyrim but that's just me. I've been up to the mountains and hated it. I love the hot and humid environments of the Caribbean far more than the cold and dry environments of Mammoth Mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly because of performance issues I'm back to the normal climate now.
> 
> 
> How long does it take to get used to Wyre Bash? I was thinking about doing that when I had 150+ mods but never got into it.


Depends really on how seriously you read its guide in STEP. It is a bit of a pain to configure. You have to edit the ini file to specify unique file locations of certain functions. Then you have to install some mods through extraction and others through wizards depending on icons. Others that are made solely for NMM may not even work if it doesn't include a wizard and will require some clever repackaging. I got about 20-21 mods in my Bash now after repackaging all my non-wizard mods. I could have probably repackaged that too, but I was too lazy to run the wizard in a clean Skyrim to gather the resultant mod installations. My Data folder is also super clean now, none of those random readme or screenshot folders and files.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Depends really on how seriously you read its guide in STEP. It is a bit of a pain to configure. You have to edit the ini file to specify unique file locations of certain functions. Then you have to install some mods through extraction and others through wizards depending on icons. Others that are made solely for NMM may not even work if it doesn't include a wizard and will require some clever repackaging. I got about 20-21 mods in my Bash now after repackaging all my non-wizard mods. I could have probably repackaged that too, but I was too lazy to run the wizard in a clean Skyrim to gather the resultant mod installations. My Data folder is also super clean now, none of those random readme or screenshot folders and files.


Ehh, seems like more trouble than it's worth. As long as I'm not CTDing or getting infinite load screens I don't care how dirty my data folder is. Thanks for the explanation though.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Depends really on how seriously you read its guide in STEP. It is a bit of a pain to configure. You have to edit the ini file to specify unique file locations of certain functions. Then you have to install some mods through extraction and others through wizards depending on icons. Others that are made solely for NMM may not even work if it doesn't include a wizard and will require some clever repackaging. I got about 20-21 mods in my Bash now after repackaging all my non-wizard mods. I could have probably repackaged that too, but I was too lazy to run the wizard in a clean Skyrim to gather the resultant mod installations. My Data folder is also super clean now, none of those random readme or screenshot folders and files.


I like the idea behind STEP, but man it just feels too cluttered these days - like the creators got a little ahead of themselves

every time I re-install (I reformat/reinstall windows often from mobo/cpu changes), I try STEP to get me started - I give up about 1/4 of the way through because I feel like I'm wasting so much time over nit-picky things


----------



## szeged

Can anyone get me a link to skyrim 4k textures? I've only been able to find/use 2k and would like to try the 4k one.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Can anyone get me a link to skyrim 4k textures? I've only been able to find/use 2k and would like to try the 4k one.


I used to have the 4k texture installed. I redid my hdd after installing this ssd, and when I tried to reinstall 4k they were no where to be found. I could only find the 2k that you are taking about.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I used to have the 4k texture installed. I redid my hdd after installing this ssd, and when I tried to reinstall 4k they were no where to be found. I could only find the 2k that you are taking about.


Yeah I can't find them anywhere, I'm thinking they took them down. Maybe we can get someone from ocn to upload them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> I like the idea behind STEP, but man it just feels too cluttered these days - like the creators got a little ahead of themselves
> 
> every time I re-install (I reformat/reinstall windows often from mobo/cpu changes), I try STEP to get me started - I give up about 1/4 of the way through because I feel like I'm wasting so much time over nit-picky things


You should only have to follow STEP once, especially if you are repackaging the mod packages from the start the first time. I personally do not follow STEP exactly for my mods, but I use it as a configuration and ini tweak guideline. When I reinstall Windows, I backup my Documents folder and Mods folder so I don't have to redownload all the mods unless I have a ton of them that have been updated.


----------



## Dunan

Found a bug in the "Discerning the Transmundane" quest. If you don't get down to the book FIRST, the crazy old man DOES NOT levitate and the quest will hang there with him just pondering, looking at the book.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Found a bug in the "Discerning the Transmundane" quest. If you don't get down to the book FIRST, the crazy old man DOES NOT levitate and the quest will hang there with him just pondering, looking at the book.


That didn't happen to me. I just sat behind him and the quest still proceeded.


----------



## Baasha

I've run into a couple of issues with the game.

1.) I had a bunch of followers (using UFO) and told them to "Wait Here" or "Relax for a While" in Breezehome, The Bannered Mare, and The Drunken Huntsmen. I took a couple of followers with me on several quests and completed Dragonborn.

I came back to Whiterun and when I went into those locations, the followers were all gone!







I even went back to where they are supposed to "spawn" (Temple of Kynareth (Aurora, Aranya), The Winking Skeever (Chaconne), Sleeping Giants Inn (Kamille Shy), The Drunken Huntsmen (5 Elves)) and they are not there!

I left Aurora, Aranya, Chaconne, and a couple of others at The Bannered Mare and they are not there either!

I dismissed Serana so she's still at Volkihar Castle but the others have completely disappeared! I told J'zargo to wait and he's no longer there as well! I dismissed Kharjo and I can't find him outside Riften Stables where I first recruited him!

This is SO frustrating as I had given my followers unique and powerful armor, weapons, and jewelry!

How on earth do I get them back?

2.) The "Rise in the East" quest is bugged for me. I took the logbook (first part) but the quest keeps telling me to take it when it's already done! It doesn't show that part as complete so that I can progress to the next step!?!

How can I fix this quest?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I've run into a couple of issues with the game.
> 
> 1.) I had a bunch of followers (using UFO) and told them to "Wait Here" or "Relax for a While" in Breezehome, The Bannered Mare, and The Drunken Huntsmen. I took a couple of followers with me on several quests and completed Dragonborn.
> 
> I came back to Whiterun and when I went into those locations, the followers were all gone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even went back to where they are supposed to "spawn" (Temple of Kynareth (Aurora, Aranya), The Winking Skeever (Chaconne), Sleeping Giants Inn (Kamille Shy), The Drunken Huntsmen (5 Elves)) and they are not there!
> 
> I left Aurora, Aranya, Chaconne, and a couple of others at The Bannered Mare and they are not there either!
> 
> I dismissed Serana so she's still at Volkihar Castle but the others have completely disappeared! I told J'zargo to wait and he's no longer there as well! I dismissed Kharjo and I can't find him outside Riften Stables where I first recruited him!
> 
> This is SO frustrating as I had given my followers unique and powerful armor, weapons, and jewelry!
> 
> How on earth do I get them back?
> 
> 2.) The "Rise in the East" quest is bugged for me. I took the logbook (first part) but the quest keeps telling me to take it when it's already done! It doesn't show that part as complete so that I can progress to the next step!?!
> 
> How can I fix this quest?


1) Do you use My Home is Your Home? If so, they might just be milling about somewhere. I suggest loading a previous save where you still see them, open up console and click on them to pull up their code, reload your most recent save, pull up console again, and type in player.moveto playerCode

2) Find the stages of the quest through Google and type in setstage questCode stageNumber


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That didn't happen to me. I just sat behind him and the quest still proceeded.


Interesting. I even had someone watch it play out because everything I saw online showed him levitate. I thought maybe it was a glitch so I restarted it from the cave entrance a few times even and the same thing happened. He says 'it's just a book, all this for a book' , mumbles a few things, sounds and looks depressed and stares at it and the quest hangs with the 'this person is busy' message. Then I noticed on YouTube videos that every player ran down to the book before the old man did and he levitated so I did the same thing and he levitated but he just would not do it if I followed him down instead.

Really strange but it finally completed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Interesting. I even had someone watch it play out because everything I saw online showed him levitate. I thought maybe it was a glitch so I restarted it from the cave entrance a few times even and the same thing happened. He says 'it's just a book, all this for a book' , mumbles a few things, sounds and looks depressed and stares at it and the quest hangs with the 'this person is busy' message. Then I noticed on YouTube videos that every player ran down to the book before the old man did and he levitated so I did the same thing and he levitated but he just would not do it if I followed him down instead.
> 
> Really strange but it finally completed.


I might have talked to the daedric first, but I am pretty sure I did not beat him to the book. It's been a while though.


----------



## szeged

So anyone know where to get the 4k texture pack? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Which one? There are tons of 4K texture packs out there.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Which one? There are tons of 4K texture packs out there.


I was under the impression that there was a 4k version of the skyrim 2k hd or similar mods like it. But everywhere I look I can only find 2k anything.


----------



## RX7-2nr

The author of the Skyrim HD series doesnt even have the 4ks listed in his profile anymore.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I was under the impression that there was a 4k version of the skyrim 2k hd or similar mods like it. But everywhere I look I can only find 2k anything.


For landscape textures, you generally don't want anything more than 2K as it really slows things down plus you never notice the difference unless you are specifically looking for it and point blank. Plus it takes up a TON of space for such a broad texture pack to be in 4K. There are 4K landscape mods out there, but generally it is specific, like only for trees, only for clouds, only for mountains, ect. You can download those if you want and repackage them into your own big 4K texture pack.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For landscape textures, you generally don't want anything more than 2K as it really slows things down plus you never notice the difference unless you are specifically looking for it and point blank. Plus it takes up a TON of space for such a broad texture pack to be in 4K. There are 4K landscape mods out there, but generally it is specific, like only for trees, only for clouds, only for mountains, ect. You can download those if you want and repackage them into your own big 4K texture pack.


alright thanks for the heads up. I dont mind taking a huge performance hit with these mods, i mostly just take quick screenshots/videos of them then turn the settings down a bit after to playable levels again. 2 titans on skyrim makes the game smooth even with huge mods though so its not a big deal really


----------



## Conspiracy

ok ive killed several dragons and got no dragon souls after the kill









is this normal? ill google it later but im sad i am not collecting dragon souls


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ok ive killed several dragons and got no dragon souls after the kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal? ill google it later but im sad i am not collecting dragon souls


It's happened to me on several occasions. I don't know what's causing it, but no soul after a tough dragon fight is pretty disheartening.


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ok ive killed several dragons and got no dragon souls after the kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal? ill google it later but im sad i am not collecting dragon souls


no its not normal but are you running any mods if your running mods some off the mods dont allow you to collect dragon souls for some reason


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ok ive killed several dragons and got no dragon souls after the kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal? ill google it later but im sad i am not collecting dragon souls


Have you actually killed the first dragon at Whiterun yet?


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> no its not normal but are you running any mods if your running mods some off the mods dont allow you to collect dragon souls for some reason


It's happened to me a few times in the vanilla version as well.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ok ive killed several dragons and got no dragon souls after the kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal? ill google it later but im sad i am not collecting dragon souls
> 
> 
> 
> Have you actually killed the first dragon at Whiterun yet?
Click to expand...

yes and i got the dragon soul from that one.... i think


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> yes and i got the dragon soul from that one.... i think


If you have Dragonborn DLC try this:

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31685//?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> yes and i got the dragon soul from that one.... i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Dragonborn DLC try this:
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31685//?
Click to expand...

thanks. just put that in my scripts folder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> thanks. just put that in my scripts folder


Let me know if it works for you. That way if I run into this problem myself, I know already what to do!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> thanks. just put that in my scripts folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if it works for you. That way if I run into this problem myself, I know already what to do!
Click to expand...

roger. ill try to find a dragon to kill


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> roger. ill try to find a dragon to kill


- Open up console
- Type help "dragon"
- Type player.placeatme dragonCode
- Close console and get ready to fight


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> roger. ill try to find a dragon to kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Open up console
> - Type help "dragon"
> - Type player.placeatme dragonCode
> - Close console and get ready to fight
Click to expand...

sounds good to me. ill try it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> sounds good to me. ill try it.


Cool... cool, cool, cool!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> sounds good to me. ill try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool... cool, cool, cool!
Click to expand...

i am a bad dragon slayer lol

keep dying


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i am a bad dragon slayer lol
> 
> keep dying


LOL! Well in that case do this:

- Open console
- Click dragon
- Type Kill
- Close console

At this point, he should land and die.









UPDATE: Actually, I am not sure if you will get credit for that. An alternative solution is:

- Open console
- Type tgm (stands for toggle god mode)
- Wreck dragon as you are invisible
- Profit!


----------



## Conspiracy

on it right now


----------



## Dunan

Anyone running into trouble after the discerning the transmundane quest where you have to kill the Alduin dragon? After the first tim fighting it i was making good progress probably getting it down to 50% health before i died but now I cant seem to kill it no matter what, nothing does any damage. His health doesnt move no matter how many times I hit him with anything, and the elder dragon and my follower cant do any damage either. Maybe just a health bug? Not even a spec of his damage is going down, like he's all of a sudden invincible, and here the first time i was making good progress.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Anyone running into trouble after the discerning the transmundane quest where you have to kill the Alduin dragon? After the first tim fighting it i was making good progress probably getting it down to 50% health before i died but now I cant seem to kill it no matter what, nothing does any damage. His health doesnt move no matter how many times I hit him with anything, and the elder dragon and my follower cant do any damage either. Maybe just a health bug? Not even a spec of his damage is going down, like he's all of a sudden invincible, and here the first time i was making good progress.


If you are talking about fighting him on the mountain, you can't actually kill him yet. There is actually an invincibility glitch that was suppose to be fixed by one of the official Skyrim patches.


----------



## Conspiracy

OCingNOOB

IT WORKED. i captured dragon soul. yay finally get credit for hard work


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> OCingNOOB
> 
> IT WORKED. i captured dragon soul. yay finally get credit for hard work


Glad to hear it worked!


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are talking about fighting him on the mountain, you can't actually kill him yet. There is actually an invincibility glitch that was suppose to be fixed by one of the official Skyrim patches.


Well I'm not doing any damage at all, his health isn't moving a sliver after the first time I encountered him and was killed. Now it's mostly he's cooking me after a hard fought battle of doing zero damage and a bunch of meteors are coming down and giving me a good old fashioned owning.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Well I'm not doing any damage at all, his health isn't moving a sliver after the first time I encountered him and was killed. Now it's mostly he's cooking me after a hard fought battle of doing zero damage and a bunch of meteors are coming down and giving me a good old fashioned owning.


Can you even console kill him? If not, you may need to load an earlier save. Do you have a non-Steam version BTW?

PS
I would also try the following before reloading an earlier save:

- Open console
- Click Alduin
- Type Disable
- Close console and he should disappear
- Open console
- Type Enable
- close console and he should reappear

If that doesn't work, thy this

- Open console
- Type Kill
- Close console and see if he lands

Just making sure, you did already hit him with Dragonrend and are beating him when he lands right?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can you even console kill him? If not, you may need to load an earlier save. Do you have a non-Steam version BTW?
> 
> PS
> I would also try the following before reloading an earlier save:
> 
> - Open console
> - Click Alduin
> - Type Disable
> - Close console and he should disappear
> - Open console
> - Type Enable
> - close console and he should reappear
> 
> If that doesn't work, thy this
> 
> - Open console
> - Type Kill
> - Close console and see if he lands
> 
> Just making sure, you did already hit him with Dragonrend and are beating him when he lands right?


I haven't tried yet, I read somewhere that doing that doesn't 'count' and i wont finish the quest if i remember right.

I did try from an earlier save also and it didn't work then either but that was AFTER i saved reading the elder scroll. I started at an ever earlier time now and haven't gone up the mountain to read it yet, i'm finishing other quests and trying to level up more.

I was using dragonrend all day long and all it was doing was grounding him but he still wasn't taking damage. The first time, it worked and he was taking damage, after the save, he wasn't . After I level up again, I'll hit the top of the mountain again and see what happens.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I haven't tried yet, I read somewhere that doing that doesn't 'count' and i wont finish the quest if i remember right.
> 
> I did try from an earlier save also and it didn't work then either but that was AFTER i saved reading the elder scroll. I started at an ever earlier time now and haven't gone up the mountain to read it yet, i'm finishing other quests and trying to level up more.
> 
> I was using dragonrend all day long and all it was doing was grounding him but he still wasn't taking damage. The first time, it worked and he was taking damage, after the save, he wasn't . After I level up again, I'll hit the top of the mountain again and see what happens.


Let me know how things work out. Also, even if it doesn't count, you can still finish the quest via console commands. When the game was first released and broken beyond even my lowly expectations of Bethesda's QA, I had to use console to bypass broken quest stages or sometimes to even start them.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let me know how things work out. Also, even if it doesn't count, you can still finish the quest via console commands. When the game was first released and broken beyond even my lowly expectations of Bethesda's QA, I had to use console to bypass broken quest stages or sometimes to even start them.


OK i'll try the console command if it doesnt work when I restart it.

BTW, is there any way of fixing the quivers being a foot from her back?

I have the closer quivers installed, maybe there's a different version i'm supposed to use? Nm, I checked, there isnt a different version to use. It should be fixing this, I do have caliente's big bottom mod installed and chose that when installing the quiver mod, but the quivers are still quite far from her back. Right where the cursor is.

Edit: Just read in the mod that it could be an issue with curvy model types, so I guess there isn't a fix for it at the moment.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> OK i'll try the console command if it doesnt work when I restart it.
> 
> BTW, is there any way of fixing the quivers being a foot from her back?
> 
> I have the closer quivers installed, maybe there's a different version i'm supposed to use? Nm, I checked, there isnt a different version to use. It should be fixing this, I do have caliente's big bottom mod installed and chose that when installing the quiver mod, but the quivers are still quite far from her back. Right where the cursor is.
> 
> Edit: Just read in the mod that it could be an issue with curvy model types, so I guess there isn't a fix for it at the moment.


If Closer Quivers doesn't do it try using Race Menu.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> If Closer Quivers doesn't do it try using Race Menu.


I'll give it a shot, thanks!

Wait, can you edit the race anytime in game, or how does it work? I woldn't have to create a new character do I, I just want to fix Enyriel's quiver problem.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'll give it a shot, thanks!
> 
> Wait, can you edit the race anytime in game, or how does it work? I woldn't have to create a new character do I, I just want to fix Enyriel's quiver problem.


Open the console and type

showracemenu

It is best to do this indoors if you do not use the cache fix for Race Menu.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Open the console and type
> 
> showracemenu
> 
> It is best to do this indoors if you do not use the cache fix for Race Menu.


I'm not sure what the cache fix is but I'll make sure to use it indoors anyway. I take it that command should bring up a customize menu for the elf girl or Selene Kate?

Hey do you know if it's possible to change armors for the Selene Kate companion?
I'm trying but it's just not working.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm not sure what the cache fix is but I'll make sure to use it indoors anyway. I take it that command should bring up a customize menu for the elf girl or Selene Kate?
> 
> Hey do you know if it's possible to change armors for the Selene Kate companion?
> I'm trying but it's just not working.


If you have multiple hair mods installed, it can cause showracemenu to CTD. The fix for this is a mod that disables the cache. It is an optional download for the Race Menu mod. Various other versions of it exist as well as their own separate mod. It is not for followers, only yourself. If you want to change a follower, you have to edit it through NPC Editor or Creative Kit.

To change armor on Selene, do the following:

- Talk to her (duh)
- Choose the dialogue option "Selene"
- One of the options then should be "Get Naked"

If you have kids around, mute your speakers before doing this and make sure they are not looking as:

1. She will make a moaning sound
2. She will get naked

After that is done, trade with her and give her the desired clothing.


----------



## Baasha

Is there any other follower mod other than UFO? Is UFO still considered the "best" follower mod?

I liked having 10+ followers but due to several problems in gameplay, I find myself mostly with 3 or 4 followers at a time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there any other follower mod other than UFO? Is UFO still considered the "best" follower mod?
> 
> I liked having 10+ followers but due to several problems in gameplay, I find myself mostly with 3 or 4 followers at a time.


I personally enjoy using AFT


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you have multiple hair mods installed, it can cause showracemenu to CTD. The fix for this is a mod that disables the cache. It is an optional download for the Race Menu mod. Various other versions of it exist as well as their own separate mod. It is not for followers, only yourself. If you want to change a follower, you have to edit it through NPC Editor or Creative Kit.
> 
> To change armor on Selene, do the following:
> 
> - Talk to her (duh)
> - Choose the dialogue option "Selene"
> - One of the options then should be "Get Naked"
> 
> If you have kids around, mute your speakers before doing this and make sure they are not looking as:
> 
> 1. She will make a moaning sound
> 2. She will get naked
> 
> After that is done, trade with her and give her the desired clothing.


I only have one (I think), its at the top of the mods list. I'm about to try the racemenu in the console - but I cant change anything on the elf then, like try to fix the quiver issue with the racemenu mod?

And yeah, I tried that command with selene lol, SURPRISE that was kind of unexpected. I already gave her the clothing and told her to 'put on your best clothes' thinking she was going to put the armor on i gave her but instead she went back to her old clothes. I'll try it again and see what happens, cause i didn't do it the way you explained it. You guys have been tons of help, thanks.

Here's my list of mods, I dont think I have any more than one hair mod installed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I only have one (I think), its at the top of the mods list. I'm about to try the racemenu in the console - but I cant change anything on the elf then, like try to fix the quiver issue with the racemenu mod?
> 
> And yeah, I tried that command with selene lol, SURPRISE that was kind of unexpected. I already gave her the clothing and told her to 'put on your best clothes' thinking she was going to put the armor on i gave her but instead she went back to her old clothes. I'll try it again and see what happens, cause i didn't do it the way you explained it. You guys have been tons of help, thanks.
> 
> Here's my list of mods, I dont think I have any more than one hair mod installed.


Dont tell her to wear her best clothes. After she strips down, just trade her the normal way using dialogue that you have things to give her.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dont tell her to wear her best clothes. After she strips down, just trade her the normal way using dialogue that you have things to give her.


Awesome, it worked, I got my chick posse wearing the same demon hunter armor


----------



## Dunan

Well the racemenu works, but only for me. Any other way to change the quiver issue on the elf follower? It's starting to drive me nuts lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Well the racemenu works, but only for me. Any other way to change the quiver issue on the elf follower? It's starting to drive me nuts lol


Race Menu does not work on followers. You will have to use Creative Kit. Also, if your issue is with the UNP Curvy body on Eryniel, then your only solution is to "downgrade" to her original slim version mod. That will change her body mesh.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Race Menu does not work on followers. You will have to use Creative Kit. Also, if your issue is with the UNP Curvy body on Eryniel, then your only solution is to "downgrade" to her original slim version mod. That will change her body mesh.


Ah, I see. Actually its the Calientes CBBE version i'm using. So I guess I can't fix it huh? I did a search for creation kit but it didn't bring up any results. I take it its not on the nexus mods?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ah, I see. Actually its the Calientes CBBE version i'm using. So I guess I can't fix it huh? I did a search for creation kit but it didn't bring up any results. I take it its not on the nexus mods?


Do they offer a CBBE Slim version? Creative Kit is offered by Steam under Tools.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do they offer a CBBE Slim version? Creative Kit is offered by Steam under Tools.


I'm pretty sure a slim version was offered when I installed it but I elected to go the more curvy route.







. So maybe the slim route might fix it?

I'll look at the creative kit in steam. Hey when you download a DLC what happens if Skyrim is uninstalled, is there a separate installer for it or do you have to download it all over again?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm pretty sure a slim version was offered when I installed it but I elected to go the more curvy route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So maybe the slim route might fix it?
> 
> I'll look at the creative kit in steam. Hey when you download a DLC what happens if Skyrim is uninstalled, is there a separate installer for it or do you have to download it all over again?


No it's all bundled together.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No it's all bundled together.


I have the cd version installed, but still had to activate through steam, that's why I ask if it's an additional exe or not. It would suck to have to download multiple dlcs again and again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I have the cd version installed, but still had to activate through steam, that's why I ask if it's an additional exe or not. It would suck to have to download multiple dlcs again and again.


Basically DLC is part of the Skyrim install unless you saved the ESP.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Basically DLC is part of the Skyrim install unless you saved the ESP.


You mean on the Skyrim disc? In other words purchasing the DLC unlocks on the disc?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> You mean on the Skyrim disc? In other words purchasing the DLC unlocks on the disc?


No, DLC is part of Steam for Skyrim install. If you do install from disc, it will still have to install DLC as part of Skyrim "update" through Steam. Regardless of whether or not you install Skyrim from disc or Steam, you will have to also install the DLC with it, unless you already have the .esp files saved. Even then you have to probably verify local game cache to download any files you might have needed for DLC. Hope that clarifies. Also, I don't even know if the disc installs the game. It might be like L4D2 where the disc just tells Steam to download and install the game.


----------



## Thingamajig

Dragons also like to have a drink (taken outside the inn in Markarth):

]https://www.dropbox.com/s/oji8w8mm7fwzmes/Screenshot35960.bmp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Dragons also like to have a drink (taken outside the inn in Markarth):
> 
> ]https://www.dropbox.com/s/oji8w8mm7fwzmes/Screenshot35960.bmp


It looks nicely passed out.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No, DLC is part of Steam for Skyrim install. If you do install from disc, it will still have to install DLC as part of Skyrim "update" through Steam. Regardless of whether or not you install Skyrim from disc or Steam, you will have to also install the DLC with it, unless you already have the .esp files saved. Even then you have to probably verify local game cache to download any files you might have needed for DLC. Hope that clarifies. Also, I don't even know if the disc installs the game. It might be like L4D2 where the disc just tells Steam to download and install the game.


I don't think I have any .esp files saved to my knowledge. When you install the DOCs for mass effect you get the installers and just have to log in to origin to verify them, so I was hoping it was the same.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Dragons also like to have a drink (taken outside the inn in Markarth):
> 
> ]https://www.dropbox.com/s/oji8w8mm7fwzmes/Screenshot35960.bmp
> 
> 
> 
> It looks nicely passed out.
Click to expand...

HAHA


----------



## youpekkad

Hey, I finally purchased Skyrim, and just wanted to ask that what are the best/most recommended mods for this game? Like texture mods, FXAA etc.

Thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hey, I finally purchased Skyrim, and just wanted to ask that what are the best/most recommended mods for this game? Like texture mods, FXAA etc.
> 
> Thanks


All of these, except perhaps the Quests mods which might make it unstable.


----------



## youpekkad

Thanks, thats exactly what I was looking for


----------



## valkeriefire

I'm debating using a race menu mod to recreate my character as a female. I am aware of the risks of this (I don't really care for turning into a Werewolf anyway)

I'm level 32 and I've completed the companions quests, married Aela, and just spoken to Paaratharax at the Throat of the World. I've got smithing, blade, and archery around lvl 70.

About how far through the main quest am I (no spoilers please). Should I start over with a new character? Or am I pretty far through that I should use a mod to change my character?

Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I'm debating using a race menu mod to recreate my character as a female. I am aware of the risks of this (I don't really care for turning into a Werewolf anyway)
> 
> I'm level 32 and I've completed the companions quests, married Aela, and just spoken to Paaratharax at the Throat of the World. I've got smithing, blade, and archery around lvl 70.
> 
> About how far through the main quest am I (no spoilers please). Should I start over with a new character? Or am I pretty far through that I should use a mod to change my character?
> 
> Thanks


Ultimately it is up to you. If you are already using console, you can always stat mod yourself back to how you were if you still remember what you had.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ultimately it is up to you. If you are already using console, you can always stat mod yourself back to how you were if you still remember what you had.


^ This is always a possibility. Skyrim's main quest isn't long, you're about half way through. You can always start a new character in the meantime and not bother with the main quest.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Awesome, it worked, I got my chick posse wearing the same demon hunter armor


Dunan, what ENB are you using? Your shots look pretty nice!


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> I'm debating using a race menu mod to recreate my character as a female. I am aware of the risks of this (I don't really care for turning into a Werewolf anyway)
> 
> I'm level 32 and I've completed the companions quests, married Aela, and just spoken to Paaratharax at the Throat of the World. I've got smithing, blade, and archery around lvl 70.
> 
> About how far through the main quest am I (no spoilers please). Should I start over with a new character? Or am I pretty far through that I should use a mod to change my character?
> 
> Thanks


Restarting is always hard but it's always nice having a new character with a clean slate. Recently I retired my level 136 Argonian for a brand new Orc. I had beaten every major quest line except for Dragonborn and the Main Story on that character. I have no regrets retiring him.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ultimately it is up to you. If you are already using console, you can always stat mod yourself back to how you were if you still remember what you had.


They would be at a little disadvantage starting out without any equipment since enemies are leveled. Though they could easily just give themselves their equipment back as well.


----------



## Carniflex

Got at last around playing a little skyrim. To be honest I'm slightly disappointed so far as I expected a bit more out of it.

The very first reaction when firing up vanilla was "well ... that looks dated". Logged off and got myself about 20 most essential mods, the 2K texture packs, mesh fixes, better hair and faces, etc, the unofficial patches. Fired it up again, looked better but not quite awesome enough to knock my socks off. Then reached the character customization and found out *it does not work when you are running nonstandard aspect ratio!* At that point it was blatantly obvious I'm playing a console port, not a native PC game. For the record, I'm running 5x1 portrait eyefinity at 5400x1920 resolution, but game UI is fully functional only if I'm close to the 16:10, 16:9 or 4:3 aspect ratios. So atm I have to play it in windowed mode at 3240x1920 for being able to customize my character looks and for getting UI to function properly. The "console port" feel is reinforced by the logic behind UI which is clearly optimized for controller.

It's not all negative ofc, some of the default keyboard control buttons are well thought out and feel good enough to use. Story-line seems decent enough and with modded textures and meshes you can sort of find some eye-candy here and there to rest your eyes on.

As far as console ports go I would put it in the same legaue as Deus Ex: HR - you can tell its a console port but its not too sloppy one at first glance. BTW Deus Ex was capable of running at 5400x1920 without major issues and default graphics looked slightly better - but hey Skyrim can be modded to look as good if not better.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Got at last around playing a little skyrim. To be honest I'm slightly disappointed so far as I expected a bit more out of it.
> 
> The very first reaction when firing up vanilla was "well ... that looks dated". Logged off and got myself about 20 most essential mods, the 2K texture packs, mesh fixes, better hair and faces, etc, the unofficial patches. Fired it up again, looked better but not quite awesome enough to knock my socks off. Then reached the character customization and found out *it does not work when you are running nonstandard aspect ratio!* At that point it was blatantly obvious I'm playing a console port, not a native PC game. For the record, I'm running 5x1 portrait eyefinity at 5400x1920 resolution, but game UI is fully functional only if I'm close to the 16:10, 16:9 or 4:3 aspect ratios. So atm I have to play it in windowed mode at 3240x1920 for being able to customize my character looks and for getting UI to function properly. The "console port" feel is reinforced by the logic behind UI which is clearly optimized for controller.
> 
> It's not all negative ofc, some of the default keyboard control buttons are well thought out and feel good enough to use. Story-line seems decent enough and with modded textures and meshes you can sort of find some eye-candy here and there to rest your eyes on.
> 
> As far as console ports go I would put it in the same legaue as Deus Ex: HR - you can tell its a console port but its not too sloppy one at first glance. BTW Deus Ex was capable of running at 5400x1920 without major issues and default graphics looked slightly better - but hey Skyrim can be modded to look as good if not better.


flawless widescreen or widescreen fixer will solve UI problems for surround resolutions - I prefer flawlesswidescreen


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Dunan, what ENB are you using? Your shots look pretty nice!


Thanks, it's about time someone noticed my hard work lol j/k

Its the openfeldt6 EMB and also running about 60 or so other mods. It seems to be the most natural looking EMB I've found so far.
My mod list is either a few pages back in this thread or the Skyrim awesome pictures thread.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Got at last around playing a little skyrim. To be honest I'm slightly disappointed so far as I expected a bit more out of it.
> 
> The very first reaction when firing up vanilla was "well ... that looks dated". Logged off and got myself about 20 most essential mods, the 2K texture packs, mesh fixes, better hair and faces, etc, the unofficial patches. Fired it up again, looked better but not quite awesome enough to knock my socks off. Then reached the character customization and found out *it does not work when you are running nonstandard aspect ratio!* At that point it was blatantly obvious I'm playing a console port, not a native PC game. For the record, I'm running 5x1 portrait eyefinity at 5400x1920 resolution, but game UI is fully functional only if I'm close to the 16:10, 16:9 or 4:3 aspect ratios. So atm I have to play it in windowed mode at 3240x1920 for being able to customize my character looks and for getting UI to function properly. The "console port" feel is reinforced by the logic behind UI which is clearly optimized for controller.
> 
> It's not all negative ofc, some of the default keyboard control buttons are well thought out and feel good enough to use. Story-line seems decent enough and with modded textures and meshes you can sort of find some eye-candy here and there to rest your eyes on.
> 
> As far as console ports go I would put it in the same legaue as Deus Ex: HR - you can tell its a console port but its not too sloppy one at first glance. BTW Deus Ex was capable of running at 5400x1920 without major issues and default graphics looked slightly better - but hey Skyrim can be modded to look as good if not better.


There are mods to fix just about everything, but yes Vanilla has some big problems on PC. Someone posted a widescreen fix above my post, and you should take a look at SkyUI for the menu's. lol It's a big mistake to come into some of these Skyrim threads and look at the screenshots then expect vanilla to be even close to that. A lot of these amazing screenshots are results from hours and hours of tweaking and modding ENB, textures, etc to make the game look great... Vanilla looks quite sad in comparison.

We can only hope Bethesda improves the engine more and more with each release, so that modding can take us further and further.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Bethesda would be such a crap company without modders...


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> There are mods to fix just about everything, but yes Vanilla has some big problems on PC. Someone posted a widescreen fix above my post, and you should take a look at SkyUI for the menu's. lol It's a big mistake to come into some of these Skyrim threads and look at the screenshots then expect vanilla to be even close to that. A lot of these amazing screenshots are results from hours and hours of tweaking and modding ENB, textures, etc to make the game look great... Vanilla looks quite sad in comparison.
> 
> We can only hope Bethesda improves the engine more and more with each release, so that modding can take us further and further.


This. Skyrim can be fantastic with some TLC. Especially at this point, a good length of time after its release. The options are nearly endless. But I agree that I'd be disapointed if I saw modded screenshots first, then fired up vanilla for the first time.


----------



## szeged

gonna post this in this thread aswell as the best pictures thread just incase someone can help me here that doesnt read that thread -

so, i just had the same crash that i had from earlier when my ugrids was set to load 7, im back to default now. this crash has so far only happened in a few areas that seem to be tree/grass heavy leading me to think it could have something to do with those mods. though it has happened i think in areas without many trees or grass. So far it has happened when going to ivarstead from helgen, right before i get to the bridge to ivarstead. it has happened at the farm outside whiterun, it has happened right before you kill the first two wolves you encounter in the game, and it has happened on the road to ustengrav.

ill leave a complete list of all my active mods here so maybe someone can figure out if there is anything conflicting, as i have tried loading these mods one by one and with each other multiple times and still cant get it to work after about 12 hours of work into it.

active mods list -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



unique uniques
jaysus swords
immersive weapons
alternate blade of woe
static mesh improvement mod
skyrim distant detail
realistic smoke and embers
main menu wallpaper replacer
illuminated tree mod lod for flora overhaul
HD enhanced terrain
enhanced blood textures
dat grass
daedric shield improvement hi res texture pack
skyUI
hi res pines for all flora overhaul versions
dragonfire improved dragon shouts
ethereal elven overhaul
unofficial skyrim patch
unofficial dawnguard patch
unofficial hearthfire patch
unofficial dragonborn patch
project reality climates of tamriel
dual shield plus shields on back
ultimate HD torch
ultimate HD fire effects
Ultimate HD fire effects candles
sweet mother the night mother improvement
solstheim landscape and furniture improvement
skyrim HD 2k textures all packs
skyrim flora overhault summer edition
silly level of detail poisons and potions
shield of ysgramor
septim HD
ruins clutter improved
realistic paper
no more blocky faces
ice wraith and dragon priest 4k
hq towns and villages
hq skyrim map v2
high res tint for beasts
hectrol caves deluxe
hd linens
finer dust
elemental staffs 4k
dramatic clouds
detailed rugs
detailed chests
designs of the nords
dark brotherhood tenets restored
calientes female body mod big bottom edition
bloody dragon bones
better males faces
better freckles
better bones
better bedrolls
better beast races v2
ash pile retex
AoF farmhouse
AoF detailed mountains
amidianborn book of silence uniques
amidianborn book of silence armour
amidianborn book of silence weapons
chimneys for skyrim
deadly spell impacts
dragonfire dragon shouts improved dragonborn edition
HiRes legible road signs
realistic instruments
high quality food and ingredients
HD sack retextures
HD ore and ingots
HD misc v1
HD basket retex
wet and cold
immersive patrols
get snowy
enhanced lights and FX
the eyes of beauty
envision face for CBBE
brows high res
beards high res
apachiiskyoverhaul npc females elves and humans
apachiiskyhair
realistic ragdolls and forces
W.A.T.E.R.
vivid landscapes high realistic tundra moss for AOF all 3 versions
supreme and volumetric fog for climates of tamriel
realistic mushrooms
real ice
quality snowflakes
natural skyrim rain
lush trees and grass, only lush trees vanilla is on, grass conflicts with dat grass.
intricater spider webs
high quality LoDs
high quality 3d map
clearwater
bump roads vanilla
bryce nebula
birds and flocks
alternative snow
alternative rocks and mountains 4k
2k road snow footprints for alternative snow
faster arrows
cloaks of skyrim
visible windows
immersive settlements
beautiful whiterun
no stretching
thundering shouts
the real fus ro dah
sounds of skyrim wilds, civilization,dungeons
icebreakers improved reverb
fantasy music overhaul
ambient seagulls
mystic elven armor
immersive armors
yy anim replacer - mystic knight
windy skyrim
dance of death ultimate edition
horse armors
hd rabbits plus
bellyaches animal and creature pack
83willows 101bugshd butterfly dragonfly luna-moth torchbug



so there it is, if anyone can help me out it would be greatly appreciated. i like how my skyrim is starting to look (except these godawful trees) but its unplayable because i have to save every 30 seconds out of fear of not having a current save incase i crash after moving another 10 feet.


----------



## mackyboy026

Hi, i have some question about NPC. I killed a group of merchant, 4 of them but 1 cannot be killed. I am just wondering if i am still going to see them complete group on other location in later part of the game? I'm talking about the group of cat merchants. I killed them just for fun and not to save afterwards but i forgot that i killed them and saved the game. their stuffs are good so i must see them again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> Hi, i have some question about NPC. I killed a group of merchant, 4 of them but 1 cannot be killed. I am just wondering if i am still going to see them complete group on other location in later part of the game? I'm talking about the group of cat merchants. I killed them just for fun and not to save afterwards but i forgot that i killed them and saved the game. their stuffs are good so i must see them again.


What kind of sick person kills Khajit for fun?







Feline discrimination aside, no they will not respawn. The main one will not go down because he is set to essential. At this point, there is probably a large bounty on your head (well maybe, Khajit are mistreated in Skyrim so maybe no one will care) and if he meets you again, he will attack you on sight.

PS
It's those slimy Argonians you got to watch out for.


----------



## mackyboy026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What kind of sick person kills Khajit for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feline discrimination aside, no they will not respawn. The main one will not go down because he is set to essential. At this point, there is probably a large bounty on your head (well maybe, Khajit are mistreated in Skyrim so maybe no one will care) and if he meets you again, he will attack you on sight.


lol nononono there is no discrimination happening. It just so happen that i came across a group of bandit and they were there walking and i accidentally hit one of them because they just passed across me and the bandit, and they hit back, i never recognized them not until i realized one of them cannot be killed (only pinned down) and keeps on reviving. And i looked on its face and its a cat too (my char is a khajit also) and his name is familiar. If only i recognized them as the merchants, not just a normal khajit, i wouldnt killed them.

Lol guess i need to repeat the game, well anyways its not too late to restart a game. Lol shame on me.

EDIT: btw nice avatar, im a family guy fan too!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> lol nononono there is no discrimination happening. It just so happen that i came across a group of bandit and they were there walking and i accidentally hit one of them because they just passed across me and the bandit, and they hit back, i never recognized them not until i realized one of them cannot be killed (only pinned down) and keeps on reviving. And i looked on its face and its a cat too (my char is a khajit also) and his name is familiar. Lol guess i need to repeat the game, well anyways its not too late to restart a game. Lol shame on me.
> 
> EDIT: btw nice avatar, im a family guy fan too!


I was just messing with you.







I kill Thalmor for fun in that game. Even had to go to the jail cells once because I killed all of them in the keep at Markarth. I live by one Skyrim motto for most of my playthroughs, Thalmor must die! That and if NPC has something I want, kill said NPC and take it.









Thanks! I love Stewie. He is one of my favorite cartoon characters. Brock Sampson is probably ahead of him though.


----------



## exyia

this is a long shot but...

does anyone have a copy of Auto Dual Wield?
http://forum.step-project.com/showthread.php?tid=2438

it was a simple mod that let you double tap a hotkey for two similar weapons to re-equip them in both hands (rather than toggle equip your main-hand)

the mod author set it to hidden and says to use Dual Hand Combo Hotkeys instead, but it uses Script Dragon - which I rather not use for some of the issues with heavily scripted mods (Frostfall doesn't like Script Dragon)

or anyone know of a solution that DOESN'T use Script Dragon?


----------



## Crooksy

I've asked this in the Awesome Pictures thread but thought I'd give it a shot in here too...

Just getting into the modding scene for Skyrim and been watching a lot of Gophers videos. I have all the basics down and installed a few mods such as SkyUI, some sounds and a lighting FX mod.

However, I do have a question that i'm hoping someone can help me with. I installed Climates Of Tamriel and downloaded the patches for both DG and DB too. Activating COT is fine but when I activate the patches, it says there is a newer version but states exactly the same version number as the currently dl'd one... If I click 'Yes' to update, it deactivates the main COT mod and activates the patch.

However, if I click 'No' it just activates and leaves the main COT active too. Is this right?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> However, I do have a question that i'm hoping someone can help me with. I installed Climates Of Tamriel and downloaded the patches for both DG and DB too. Activating COT is fine but when I activate the patches, it says there is a newer version but states exactly the same version number as the currently dl'd one... If I click 'Yes' to update, it deactivates the main COT mod and activates the patch.
> 
> However, if I click 'No' it just activates and leaves the main COT active too. Is this right?


When ever something like that appears, just click "No".


----------



## Crooksy

Cool, that's what I have done.

I assume it only comes up as it has some of the same files as the main COT mod?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Thanks AMD for NOTHING. I tried skyrim with the new drivers and guess what, my 7950 CF is now a STUDDERING MESS. Before I used radeonpro to force 60fps, now that doesn't help


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Thanks AMD for NOTHING. I tried skyrim with the new drivers and guess what, my 7950 CF is now a STUDDERING MESS. Before I used radeonpro to force 60fps, now that doesn't help


As far as I am aware the new drivers only affect DX11 games in CrossfireX?

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.

They're only a beta however, and more improvements are due to come.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Thanks AMD for NOTHING. I tried skyrim with the new drivers and guess what, my 7950 CF is now a STUDDERING MESS. Before I used radeonpro to force 60fps, now that doesn't help


If it isn't working correctly then just uninstall the drivers and revert back to older ones.


----------



## Dunan

[


----------



## Tyrannocanis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Thanks AMD for NOTHING. I tried skyrim with the new drivers and guess what, my 7950 CF is now a STUDDERING MESS. Before I used radeonpro to force 60fps, now that doesn't help


Why are you raging here lol just backport your drivers


----------



## AbdullahG

Anyone know where I can download ENB resources for effects like film grain and vignette? I believe they come from the enbeffect.fx file, but I'm hesitant of getting it from other ENBs since it might mess up my custom preset.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What kind of sick person kills Khajit for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feline discrimination aside, no they will not respawn.


Some of my best companions are khajiit. Was pretty gutted that i'm unable to marry them.


----------



## mackyboy026

Hi, are nexus mods free?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> Hi, are nexus mods free?


Yes.


----------



## Enad1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> Hi, are nexus mods free?


When have mods ever costed money?


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> When have mods ever costed money?


Some people have tried to charge for their Garry's Mod gamemodes before. I'm sure that it has happened in other games as well.

It's insane but it happens.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> When have mods ever costed money?


It is easy to get confused in this regard with nexus as when you register it dumps you straight into a page demanding donation and at first glance there did not seem to be any mention that you can get past it without donating. At least the first impression I got was that you need to pay to use the nexus so I just closed the page and decided that "screw it". Found out a day or few later that you can, actually, use nexus and complete the registration without donating.


----------



## mackyboy026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> It is easy to get confused in this regard with nexus as when you register it dumps you straight into a page demanding donation and at first glance there did not seem to be any mention that you can get past it without donating. At least the first impression I got was that you need to pay to use the nexus so I just closed the page and decided that "screw it". Found out a day or few later that you can, actually, use nexus and complete the registration without donating.


this.
that's why i asked. same thing happened to me. and when Enad1 replied to my post, i wondered why he replied like that, asking when did mods ever cost money, so i checked it out again and found out the truth, so thanks to Enad1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackyboy026*
> 
> this.
> that's why i asked. same thing happened to me. and when Enad1 replied to my post, i wondered why he replied like that, asking when did mods ever cost money, so i checked it out again and found out the truth, so thanks to Enad1


General rule for mods is the same as anime subtitles; if you paid for it, you paid too much.


----------



## Carniflex

I must say that after adding to my previous graphics mods also RCRN, realistic fires and purewater mods I'm pretty happy with the graphical quality. Now I would just need to get rid of that "Level Up" text thats always on my screen regardless if I'm needing to level or not and to track down that widescreen fix for the UI to be able to play at full screen (atm still at 3240x1920 in windowed).


----------



## Baasha

Okay, I've started to get CTDs again and they're not as bad as before but they're starting to happen with some consistency!









I used BOSS to sort the load order but I have 23 Unrecognized Plugins! How do I know what order they're supposed to go in when it says "unrecognized"?

The Unrecognized Plugins are:
Quote:


> The following plugins were not found in the masterlist, and must be positioned manually, using your favourite mod manager or by using BOSS's user rules functionality. You can submit unrecognised plugins for addition to the masterlist directly from this log by clicking on a plugin and supplying a link and/or description of its contents in the panel that is displayed.
> 
> Real Clouds.esp Active
> Aranya.esp Active
> Chaconne.esp Active
> Raven Witch Armor.esp Active
> Apex Werewolf.esp Active
> Contractor Armor.esp Active
> Mavari Armor.esp Active
> True Thief Armor.esp Active
> Ghorza's Armor.esp Active
> DragonHammer.esp Active
> DragonBornCircletsWithCrafting.esp Active
> Witch Of The Wild.esp Active
> ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp Active
> DAWN 1.esp Active
> Sethai&Elthrai.esp Active
> _001_SelfFillingBookshelves.esp Active
> _001_SelfDressingMannequins.esp Active
> Colorful_Magic.esp Active
> Dragon Cliff Manor.esp Active
> HillHouse.esp Active
> Northgirl.esp Active
> SBF All In One + DLC.esp Active
> SBF Aela.esp Active


Can someone help with sorting the above mods correctly?

Also, if we ran Texture Optimizer once and then installed a bunch of mods later on, can we run it again without it causing any problems? I think some of the newer mods are 4K etc. but due to the new ENB DLLs, the memory (RAM) usage is still VERY low - so I'm not sure if that's the issue or not.

Also, is Real Clouds causing issues for people? It seems to be working fine but I'm wondering it that''s causing some stuttering and/or crashes(?).


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I must say that after adding to my previous graphics mods also RCRN, realistic fires and purewater mods I'm pretty happy with the graphical quality. Now I would just need to get rid of that "Level Up" text thats always on my screen regardless if I'm needing to level or not and to track down that widescreen fix for the UI to be able to play at full screen (atm still at 3240x1920 in windowed).


Yeah RCRN is simply fantastic. If I had to choose only one mod to use, it would be RCRN. I use it on top of ENB, and lighting, weather, and nights are simply amazing. It just makes the game feel so much more emersive.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Okay, I've started to get CTDs again and they're not as bad as before but they're starting to happen with some consistency!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used BOSS to sort the load order but I have 23 Unrecognized Plugins! How do I know what order they're supposed to go in when it says "unrecognized"?
> 
> The Unrecognized Plugins are:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The following plugins were not found in the masterlist, and must be positioned manually, using your favourite mod manager or by using BOSS's user rules functionality. You can submit unrecognised plugins for addition to the masterlist directly from this log by clicking on a plugin and supplying a link and/or description of its contents in the panel that is displayed.
> 
> Real Clouds.esp Active
> Aranya.esp Active
> Chaconne.esp Active
> Raven Witch Armor.esp Active
> Apex Werewolf.esp Active
> Contractor Armor.esp Active
> Mavari Armor.esp Active
> True Thief Armor.esp Active
> Ghorza's Armor.esp Active
> DragonHammer.esp Active
> DragonBornCircletsWithCrafting.esp Active
> Witch Of The Wild.esp Active
> ERSO 30 - Better Enemy AI Dawnguard&Dragonborn.esp Active
> DAWN 1.esp Active
> Sethai&Elthrai.esp Active
> _001_SelfFillingBookshelves.esp Active
> _001_SelfDressingMannequins.esp Active
> Colorful_Magic.esp Active
> Dragon Cliff Manor.esp Active
> HillHouse.esp Active
> Northgirl.esp Active
> SBF All In One + DLC.esp Active
> SBF Aela.esp Active
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help with sorting the above mods correctly?
> 
> Also, if we ran Texture Optimizer once and then installed a bunch of mods later on, can we run it again without it causing any problems? I think some of the newer mods are 4K etc. but due to the new ENB DLLs, the memory (RAM) usage is still VERY low - so I'm not sure if that's the issue or not.
> 
> Also, is Real Clouds causing issues for people? It seems to be working fine but I'm wondering it that''s causing some stuttering and/or crashes(?).
Click to expand...

Typically you just have to manually place the "unknown" mods as directed by the Readme files distributed with them. So check the Readme files or the download pages themselves for instruction. For texture replacing mods, like armor/weapons replacers those are usually fine to go anywhere, but typically you want to set them last in load order to make sure they are working and not overwritten by some other mod.

Mods with scripts, you have to rely on what the mod author suggests, or just place them in a way that makes sense. Kind of hard to explain how that works, but if you have a patch for a mod or addon to a mod, typically it will come after that mod so the fixes are accounted for. Most mods should be fine to stick last in the load order, with exception to heavily scripted mods and mods that make large changes to the vanilla game by scripts.

I'm not sure about your texture optimizer question, It would seem to me like all the previously optimized textures would get done again and make their quality worse, but it may not have an actual noticeable effect. Best to wait for someone else's answer


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So even after optimization, I still can't keep my VRAM usage under 3GB. Time to start repackaging with 1K textures instead.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So even after optimization, I still can't keep my VRAM usage under 3GB. Time to start repackaging with 1K textures instead.


Have you tried any of the performance tools/mods? There were at least 3 or 4 that I remember looking at that looked pretty good. Possibly this one could help? http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/38649/?

I wish nexus would make a better "tracking" center. Its just a dumb list with pagination to look through all of them..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Tried hidalgo, skyrim optimization, and texture optimizer. Just need to install less detailed mods I guess.

Is that link for ENB only? I am not currently using ENB.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

I'm with you Noob. I only have 2GB but I still passed on a bunch of 2K packs in favor of the 1K, yet still pegged at 2GB used.


----------



## Purger

Hmmm... I'm right there. I had recently shuffled up mods, and just logged my GPU usage to see how mine was holding up. I was surprised to see it pretty much make a slow climb from 2300ish MB, then bob back down here and there. At a few points it hovered at 3 GB. Ridiculous, I need a Titan.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Tried hidalgo, skyrim optimization, and texture optimizer. Just need to install less detailed mods I guess.
> 
> Is that link for ENB only? I am not currently using ENB.


I think it can be used without ENB, or maybe with ENB and everything disabled, except the effects of this plugin.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Hmmm... I'm right there. I had recently shuffled up mods, and just logged my GPU usage to see how mine was holding up. I was surprised to see it pretty much make a slow climb from 2300ish MB, then bob back down here and there. At a few points it hovered at 3 GB. Ridiculous, I need a Titan.


I am super annoyed to have made the decision to purchase GTX 780 now.


----------



## Thingamajig

Thought i'd share with you guys some pictures of mods i'm running. Just recently got the "Real Clouds" mod for skyrim and it makes such a difference at hiding those ugly distant LOD textures:

Throat of the world:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pd8wtjlqwv6nvb8/Screenshot41129.bmp

Forests near Riften with some foliage mods to increase volume:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ccl9iqpd5dejtl8/ScreenShot4.bmp

Rock texture mods. The vanilla's were always an eyesore, even with the official texture packs:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2nvzm1xuo8vdvfb/Screenshot44926.bmp

KENB goodness:

]https://www.dropbox.com/s/w2qrryngia0tcr3/Screenshot32118.bmp

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3r2avo0frqi1ywj/Screenshot58387.jpg

Also, does anyone know of a quicker way to see what mods effect cells without having to go through each mod one by one? I've over 200 mods and i'm trying to find the culprit thats stopping my custom music playing for each down. I've got a collection of songs for Markarth and Whiterun i want to use but as long as this mod alters their cells, the custom music refuses to play.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Hmmm... I'm right there. I had recently shuffled up mods, and just logged my GPU usage to see how mine was holding up. I was surprised to see it pretty much make a slow climb from 2300ish MB, then bob back down here and there. At a few points it hovered at 3 GB. Ridiculous, I need a Titan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am super annoyed to have made the decision to purchase GTX 780 now.


Its a 32 bit game.. You'll hit the 3GB upper limit and that'll be it no matter what card you use.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Its a 32 bit game.. You'll hit the 3GB upper limit and that'll be it no matter what card you use.


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the memory limit for 32-bit is 4GB, not 3GB, hence the 4GB Memory Address mod and subsequent official patch. Skyrim should be able to use up to 4GB memory when ran in a 64-bit OS right?


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the memory limit for 32-bit is 4GB, not 3GB, hence the 4GB Memory Address mod and subsequent official patch. Skyrim should be able to use up to 4GB memory when ran in a 64-bit OS right?


From what I understand, yes. Slightly under 4GB I think.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> From what I understand, yes. Slightly under 4GB I think.


So then a card like Titan would make a difference. Sure I would still have a memory limitation, but not the much lower hard limit my GTX 780 has.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So then a card like Titan would make a difference. Sure I would still have a memory limitation, but not the much lower hard limit my GTX 780 has.


Basically. But if you can wait, I'd see what the 99XX's do to the market first.

But if you are already cutting down on stuff and still struggling, I wonder why. I didn't think 1200p would offer that much more of a performance hit.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So then a card like Titan would make a difference. Sure I would still have a memory limitation, but not the much lower hard limit my GTX 780 has.


Have you checked out:
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/38649/?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> From what I understand, yes. Slightly under 4GB I think.


Most reports say 3.1gb. But if you look at your actual usage, for example mine is around 6gb-7gb, a good deal can be GPU offloading, 7770 x2 here so memory starved.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Most reports say 3.1gb. But if you look at your actual usage, for example mine is around 6gb-7gb, a good deal can be GPU offloading, 7770 x2 here so memory starved.


Ok, lower than I thought. I guess we'd need someone with a 4GB+ card to see if it would really go higher.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Most reports say 3.1gb. But if you look at your actual usage, for example mine is around 6gb-7gb, a good deal can be GPU offloading, 7770 x2 here so memory starved.


I would like to see someone run the mod list in 1200p mode on a Titan to see how much VRAM it uses without optimization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Basically. But if you can wait, I'd see what the 99XX's do to the market first.
> 
> But if you are already cutting down on stuff and still struggling, I wonder why. I didn't think 1200p would offer that much more of a performance hit.


I haven't cut down anything yet. I am considering downgrading on textures that offer a lesser options. I am attempting to use a lot of 4K textures instead of the 2K and Lite variations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Have you checked out:
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/38649/?


I saw this posted by someone earlier. Do you know if it is for users running ENB only or for Skyrim in general?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So even after optimization, I still can't keep my VRAM usage under 3GB. Time to start repackaging with 1K textures instead.


How is your performance? If its ok then I would not worry about vRAM usage reported by programs. If you run into a vRAM wall you can tell by not having to look at memory usage as its a straight trip to a single digit frame rate. If your program reports 100% vRAM fill rate it just means that it cant keep all the stuff the game needs somewhere in memory but might have to switch out some textures depending on your location. That might or might not have small amount of texture pop in in areas where there is a lot of different textures used depending on the amount of RAM you have and in worst case on your disk speed. Usually the textures the card needs are already cached in RAM unless you have very small amount so its just behind PCIe bus for swapping em out in card.

Edit: For me the reported memory usage is rather modest even at 3240x1920 with bunch of other stuff running in the background as well in windowed mode. Somewhere in the ballpark of 2 GB. BTW usually AA algorithms can be memory intensive so before you start downgrading textures perhaps it would be possible to drop AA a notch or two if you are using it. Or if performance does not such just ignore the reported amount and play with all the eyecandy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> How is your performance? If its ok then I would not worry about vRAM usage reported by programs. If you run into a vRAM wall you can tell by not having to look at memory usage as its a straight trip to a single digit frame rate. If your program reports 100% vRAM fill rate it just means that it cant keep all the stuff the game needs somewhere in memory but might have to switch out some textures depending on your location. That might or might not have small amount of texture pop in in areas where there is a lot of different textures used depending on the amount of RAM you have and in worst case on your disk speed. Usually the textures the card needs are already cached in RAM unless you have very small amount so its just behind PCIe bus for swapping em out in card.
> 
> Edit: For me the reported memory usage is rather modest even at 3240x1920 with bunch of other stuff running in the background as well in windowed mode. Somewhere in the ballpark of 2 GB. BTW usually AA algorithms can be memory intensive so before you start downgrading textures perhaps it would be possible to drop AA a notch or two if you are using it. Or if performance does not such just ignore the reported amount and play with all the eyecandy


It is smooth until it hits the VRAM wall and then starts stuttering. I will play with the AA settings later. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Baasha

OC'ing Noob, what res are you playing at?

I've seen VRAM usage of about 5.3GB but RAM usage NEVER goes above 1GB due to the recent ENB DLL optimizations from Boris.

I do have some areas where the game slows down and now I've run into some CTDs but I think it has more to do with new mods that are 4K and/or load order issues since I have >20 "Unrecognized Plugins".

If you're using a GTX-780 w/ 3GB of VRAM and you're playing with a lot of mods at a high resolution, you could very well be running into a VRAM wall.

Try turning down AA or turning off SSAO - that could help.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but the memory limit for 32-bit is 4GB, not 3GB, hence the 4GB Memory Address mod and subsequent official patch. Skyrim should be able to use up to 4GB memory when ran in a 64-bit OS right?


The 4GB limit is for RAM, not VRAM usage.

Also, any one application that is a 32-bit app has a 3.1GB limit (I think).

That's why people were having CTDs galore before Boris optimized the DLLs to run on a 64-bit OS.

Download Skyrim Performance Monitor and keep an eye on RAM & VRAM usage - your RAM usage should be <1GB. If VRAM usage goes near your GPUs VRAM limit, the game should dip into single-digit FPS. If the RAM usage goes near 3.1GB, you will crash.

Huge difference between RAM & VRAM usage as far as Skyrim is concerned.

My VRAM usage is >5.3GB but my RAM usage is <1GB.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Typically you just have to manually place the "unknown" mods as directed by the *Readme files* distributed with them. So check the Readme files or the download pages themselves for instruction. For texture replacing mods, like armor/weapons replacers those are usually fine to go anywhere, but typically you want to set them last in load order to make sure they are working and not overwritten by some other mod.
> 
> Mods with scripts, you have to rely on what the mod author suggests, or just place them in a way that makes sense. Kind of hard to explain how that works, but if you have a patch for a mod or addon to a mod, typically it will come after that mod so the fixes are accounted for. Most mods should be fine to stick last in the load order, with exception to heavily scripted mods and mods that make large changes to the vanilla game by scripts.
> 
> I'm not sure about your texture optimizer question, It would seem to me like all the previously optimized textures would get done again and make their quality worse, but it may not have an actual noticeable effect. Best to wait for someone else's answer


Ugh, you mean I have to read the Readme files?









I will see if the load order is mentioned but if I remember correctly, most of those mods don't talk about load orders so unless someone can update the masterlist for BOSS, it looks like we are SOL(?).

Regarding the texture optimizer, that is exactly my concern! I don't want the previously 'optimized' textures being ground into mud again! LOL...

Can anyone help with this? I am now getting consistent CTDs in several areas and intervals. The stupid bone dragon near the Atronach Stone is causing freezing - the bastage keeps spawning >5 Draugr Deathlords and shooting red fireballs at me and my followers - epic battle until the freezing. It happened 4 times now!









Of course, running 148 mods with maxed out ENB @ 5160x2560 probably taxes the system just a tad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Ugh, you mean I have to read the Readme files?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see if the load order is mentioned but if I remember correctly, most of those mods don't talk about load orders so unless someone can update the masterlist for BOSS, it looks like we are SOL(?).
> 
> Regarding the texture optimizer, that is exactly my concern! I don't want the previously 'optimized' textures being ground into mud again! LOL...
> 
> Can anyone help with this? I am now getting consistent CTDs in several areas and intervals. The stupid bone dragon near the Atronach Stone is causing freezing - the bastage keeps spawning >5 Draugr Deathlords and shooting red fireballs at me and my followers - epic battle until the freezing. It happened 4 times now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, running 148 mods with maxed out ENB @ 5160x2560 probably taxes the system just a tad.


what does the debugger say in the logs?


----------



## Dunan

Hey guys I'm looking for a good female heavy armor mod, this would be for selene Kate follower.

Her armor appreciated from a single guy POV isn't good for my 2 yr old lol. I had the demon hunter armor on Kate but it's light and she needs heavy. It brought her armor rating way down.

Is there any good armor out there that doesn't look so 'stripperish'?


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> what does the debugger say in the logs?


It looks like the logs were not enabled?!









Anyhow, I remember seeing the Papyrus logs (that's what you meant right?) and couldn't make head or tail out of them. They had walls of text and most of it was pure gibberish.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey guys I'm looking for a good female heavy armor mod, this would be for selene Kate follower.
> 
> Her armor appreciated from a single guy POV isn't good for my 2 yr old lol. I had the demon hunter armor on Kate but it's light and she needs heavy. It brought her armor rating way down.
> 
> Is there any good armor out there that doesn't look so 'stripperish'?


One of my favorite female armors is Ghorza's Armor on the Nexus: *Ghorza's Armor*

The chainmail version, especially, has a snug fit and looks titillating without exposing everything.









Btw, you let your 2-year old watch you play Skyrim? I'd be more concerned about the "monsters" and dragons scaring him/her than some polymorphic boobies.


----------



## NeoReaper

I don't know what just happened but I have been playing Skyrim again today re-doing a few things and certain parts of the story then when it came to Aldwin... Every time I saw him he was sticking out the ground, restarted the game and he decided to pop back out of the ground like a normal dragon and fly around killing me as usual...


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> One of my favorite female armors is Ghorza's Armor on the Nexus: *Ghorza's Armor*
> 
> The chainmail version, especially, has a snug fit and looks titillating without exposing everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, you let your 2-year old watch you play Skyrim? I'd be more concerned about the "monsters" and dragons scaring him/her than some polymorphic boobies.


Right on, thanks. She doesn't watch me per se but she'll see the loading screens with trolls and sometimes glance over and do the "ewwww" thing, it's hilarious.

Any more heavy armor mods for female followers?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Might have been asked, couldn't find it; but how do I disable vsync in Skyrim with a Radeon card?

I've gone into Catalyst and forced vsync off (which is what I did to disable it on my 580 in nvidia control panel), but its still locked to 60fps (usually plays around 50-58fps with everything maxed out at 1440 and aa/fxaa off), which for me hurts my eyes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Might have been asked, couldn't find it; but how do I disable vsync in Skyrim with a Radeon card?
> I've gone into Catalyst and forced vsync off (which is what I did to disable it on my 580 in nvidia control panel), but its still locked to 60fps (usually plays around 50-58fps with everything maxed out at 1440 and aa/fxaa off), which for me hurts my eyes.


You really don't want to. It screws with the physics of the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Right on, thanks. She doesn't watch me per se but she'll see the loading screens with trolls and sometimes glance over and do the "ewwww" thing, it's hilarious.
> 
> Any more heavy armor mods for female followers?


What sort of armor are you looking for? Body conforming, body revealing, non-shapely?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You really don't want to. It screws with the physics of the game.
> What sort of armor are you looking for? Body conforming, body revealing, non-shapely?


More body conforming than revealing, shapely and heavy armor preferred. It's for the selene Kate follower, but her 'armor' is a little too 'stripperish' at the moment.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> More body conforming than revealing, shapely and heavy armor preferred. It's for the selene Kate follower, but her 'armor' is a little too 'stripperish' at the moment.


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11050//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10790//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11756/?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24065//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5162//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28887//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13667//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7244//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1779//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8728//?
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2738//?

Here are a few of mixed body types. Not sure which one you use. Also look into the Tera collection for your body size.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11050//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10790//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11756/?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24065//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/5162//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28887//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13667//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7244//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1779//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8728//?
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2738//?
> 
> Here are a few of mixed body types. Not sure which one you use. Also look into the Tera collection for your body size.


Hey thanks for looking, I'm on a phone and have no internet at the home right now so it's really slow and tedious. I use curvy CBBE body type. The more skin tight ones are the ones I'm after, not so much the bulky looking sets.

Anything I download I have to transfer to pc for the next 9 days minimum.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Might have been asked, couldn't find it; but how do I disable vsync in Skyrim with a Radeon card?
> I've gone into Catalyst and forced vsync off (which is what I did to disable it on my 580 in nvidia control panel), but its still locked to 60fps (usually plays around 50-58fps with everything maxed out at 1440 and aa/fxaa off), which for me hurts my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't want to. It screws with the physics of the game.
Click to expand...

Never had any problems before


----------



## Dunan

Weird, I downloaded some of these armor mods and installed them but can't find them to craft at the blacksmith. I haven't had this problem before.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Are you of a high enough level to craft the specific item? Some things only become visible once you reach the required smithing skill level.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HereToERADICATE*
> 
> Are you of a high enough level to craft the specific item? Some things only become visible once you reach the required smithing skill level.


Yes absolutely. I power leveled my smithing (took a day lol) all the way up to 100. The only thing I can't smith is orcish and deadric armor as I don't need it because my character is light armor perked.

Every other armor mod I installed has worked fine until this one. Maybe I have to wait 24 game hrs or something? Nothing was mentioned though in the mod page.

Its this mod, should be under steel.

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24065//


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Did you download the replacer or the standalone? If you downloaded the replacer, then it replaces your normal steel armor. If you downloaded the standalone, then I am not sure.


----------



## th3illusiveman

My character became a vampire and i don't know when/ how it happened. Is there a way to revert back without loading an old save? I think it happened after doing the burned house mission for the jarl and the dead girl ghost thing.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> My character became a vampire and i don't know when/ how it happened. Is there a way to revert back without loading an old save? I think it happened after doing the burned house mission for the jarl and the dead girl ghost thing.


It can happen if you are attacked by vampires, and don't heal the sickness before it reaches a certain point. You can reverse it by doing a quest, but the exact details of that quest escape me, as I haven't played for some time. If you google vampire reversal, it should point you in the right direction.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yes absolutely. I power leveled my smithing (took a day lol) all the way up to 100. The only thing I can't smith is orcish and deadric armor as I don't need it because my character is light armor perked.
> 
> Every other armor mod I installed has worked fine until this one. Maybe I have to wait 24 game hrs or something? Nothing was mentioned though in the mod page.
> 
> Its this mod, should be under steel.
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/24065//


Have you checked every smithing category? Sometimes craftable items end up in odd places in the crafting menu...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> My character became a vampire and i don't know when/ how it happened. Is there a way to revert back without loading an old save? I think it happened after doing the burned house mission for the jarl and the dead girl ghost thing.


Talk to the mage in I think Morthal. His name starts with the letter F and he takes care of a little girl.


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by th3illusiveman
> 
> My character became a vampire and i don't know when/ how it happened. Is there a way to revert back without loading an old save? I think it happened after doing the burned house mission for the jarl and the dead girl ghost thing.
> 
> Orignally Posted by OC'ing Noob
> 
> Talk to the mage in I think Morthal. His name starts with the letter F and he takes care of a little girl.


I think his name is Falion. He will tell you that you will need a black soul gem and to meet him in the outskirts of Morthal at night.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Have you checked every smithing category? Sometimes craftable items end up in odd places in the crafting menu...


Yeah, I went down the whole list. Maybe I'll uninstall the mod and reinstall it. There were 3 mods I got from the page and installed, maybe I shouldn't use all 3? They all seemed different so thats why I got all of them. If anyone can figure this out that would be great, but in the meantime I'll dump them and try them one at a time and see where it goes.

CBBE SleekSteel Stand-Alone v1

CBBE SleekSteel Optional Textures - BlueSteel v1

CBBE SleekSteel Full Replacer v1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yeah, I went down the whole list. Maybe I'll uninstall the mod and reinstall it. There were 3 mods I got from the page and installed, maybe I shouldn't use all 3? They all seemed different so thats why I got all of them. If anyone can figure this out that would be great, but in the meantime I'll dump them and try them one at a time and see where it goes.
> 
> CBBE SleekSteel Stand-Alone v1
> 
> CBBE SleekSteel Optional Textures - BlueSteel v1
> 
> CBBE SleekSteel Full Replacer v1


You probably missed my response on the last page. Since you installed the full replacer last, it most likely overwrote the standalone. Standalone means it exists as a unique item in the game. Replacer means it replaces an item in the game. My guess is that if you craft/console add one of the vanilla steel armors, you will see it.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You probably missed my response on the last page. Since you installed the full replacer last, it most likely overwrote the standalone. Standalone means it exists as a unique item in the game. Replacer means it replaces an item in the game. My guess is that if you craft/console add one of the vanilla steel armors, you will see it.


Ah yes I did miss it









You mean just craft any vanilla armor and it should show up under the steel armor section. Should I uninstall the mods first and just install one and see if it shows up also?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ah yes I did miss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean just craft any vanilla armor and it should show up under the steel armor section. Should I uninstall the mods first and just install one and see if it shows up also?


I would first craft all vanilla variants of steel armor first and see if it shows up fine. If it does, then it is up to you. Now if you DID want the steel blue retex, you will have to reinstall it so that it is installed last.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would first craft all vanilla variants of steel armor first and see if it shows up fine. If it does, then it is up to you. Now if you DID want the steel blue retex, you will have to reinstall it so that it is installed last.


What do you mean by craft all vanilla variants of steel armor...you mean just craft some random vanilla steel armor? Idk if I have crafted anything vanilla yet but I did install the demon armor mod and that showed up fine right off the bat under the steel section and was able to craft that no problem. I'll try crafting something vanilla, and uninstall the mods first. So reinstall the standalone first, then the replacer THEN the blue steel retex?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> What do you mean by craft all vanilla variants of steel armor...you mean just craft some random vanilla steel armor? Idk if I have crafted anything vanilla yet but I did install the demon armor mod and that showed up fine right off the bat under the steel section and was able to craft that no problem. I'll try crafting something vanilla, and uninstall the mods first. So reinstall the standalone first, then the replacer THEN the blue steel retex?


I meant go to blacksmith > steel and make the first steel armor you see. Conversely, you can do a console summon:

- Hit ~ to pull up console
- Type help "steel armor"
- Hit PageUp until it gets to the top of the list
- Find the one that just says "Steel Armor"
- Type player.additem itemCode 1
- Wear it and see if it looks like the mod

If that does not bring up your mod, then you may need to just uninstall all three. If you are reinstalling them, pick ONE of either replacer or stand alone to install. After you pick one and install, THEN install the retexture.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I meant go to blacksmith > steel and make the first steel armor you see. Conversely, you can do a console summon:
> 
> - Hit ~ to pull up console
> - Type help "steel armor"
> - Hit PageUp until it gets to the top of the list
> - Find the one that just says "Steel Armor"
> - Type player.additem itemCode 1
> - Wear it and see if it looks like the mod
> 
> If that does not bring up your mod, then you may need to just uninstall all three. If you are reinstalling them, pick ONE of either replacer or stand alone to install. After you pick one and install, THEN install the retexture.


Ah ok. What's the difference between the replacer and standalone? I thought the replacer replaced the standalone. The author isn't very descriptive. Ugh my head lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ah ok. What's the difference between the replacer and standalone? I thought the replacer replaced the standalone. Ugh my head lol.


Standalone means it exists as a unique item in the game. Replacer means it replaces an item in the game.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ah ok. What's the difference between the replacer and standalone? I thought the replacer replaced the standalone. Ugh my head lol.


Stand-alone means it adds the armor as an extra set to the vanilla game, without changing any of the vanilla armor sets. A replacer means it replaces a vanilla set of armor in the game with the mod. So if it's a Steel Armor replacer, it just replaces the vanilla Steel Armor.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Standalone means it exists as a unique item in the game. Replacer means it replaces an item in the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Stand-alone means it adds the armor as an extra set to the vanilla game, without changing any of the vanilla armor sets. A replacer means it replaces a vanilla set of armor in the game with the mod. So if it's a Steel Armor replacer, it just replaces the vanilla Steel Armor.


Ok, awesome. Thanks a bunch guys. I'll let you know if it installs later.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Standalone means it exists as a unique item in the game. Replacer means it replaces an item in the game.


So I take it that I install the standalone, then install the bluesteel tex mod?

That's probably why it wasn't working since I had all 3 installed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> So I take it that I install the standalone, then install the bluesteel tex mod?
> 
> That's probably why it wasn't working since I had all 3 installed.


It depends. Replacer means that you have to use the game's default steel armor. The upshot is that NPC's can be spawned with it on AND it does not need its own ESP file usually, which clears up one of the 255 mods if that is an issue for you. Standalone means that only you will have it because NPC's do not use unique items unless they are made to.

PS
Yes you install the main file first, then the retexture.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It depends. Replacer means that you have to use the game's default steel armor. The upshot is that NPC's can be spawned with it on AND it does not need its own ESP file usually, which clears up one of the 255 mods if that is an issue for you. Standalone means that only you will have it because NPC's do not use unique items unless they are made to.
> 
> PS
> Yes you install the main file first, then the retexture.


Ok I see. Standalone Like the demon armor, triss armor, etc if I read that right. I'd rather use the standalone then see if the blue steel retex works on top of it - if that's how it goes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ok I see. Standalone Like the demon armor, triss armor, etc if I read that right. I'd rather use the standalone then see if the blue steel retex works on top of it - if that's how it goes.


All stand alone means is that it does not replace an existing item in the game. It adds an item that you will either need to craft, buy, find, or console spawn.


----------



## Dunan

I cannot get this mod to install no matter what I try. it's not showing up in any smithing category


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What are you installing and how


----------



## Dunan

I'm using NMM. I have to use the install from file option because I have no internet right now or I would let NNM do it as its been flawless so far. I have to use my phone, download it there and copy it to my PC.

the stand alone mod seemed to install but does not look like any of the screenshots on the page. What will not install is the fine body mesh and blue steel hi rez textures. it does not come up in the steel category like it says its supposed to.


----------



## Dunan

Duplicate post because of t mobiles insanely crappy phone service that cannot keep a connection to save it's life and keeps DELETING what I'm typing :raging:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

hmm what happens when you type in help "fine steel" then?


----------



## xCamoLegend

Anyone want to try my port of Project ENB to the 201 binary.

Gallery https://minus.com/m6A3w5ikgkVPn
Download http://www.mediafire.com/download/awcbisjebc6scwc/Project+Realism+v1.2a+%5Benb+v0.201%5D.7z


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> hmm what happens when you type in help "fine steel" then?


I haven't tried that yet, but will later after work. The fine steel option did show up in the steel category but not the sleeksteel body mesh. I crafted a fine steel item just to see if maybe the picture wasn't matching up but it's just the same item as in the game just a fine grade of it.

This is def the first issue I've had with a mod. I'd say I've had good luck considering I have around 70 mods now. I can't get online and use BOSS to see if the mod order is right either, very frustrating lol.


----------



## pepejovi

Yo dudes, is daedric still the best armor as far as stats go in Skyrim, not counting mods? I'm getting bored with my daedrics..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yo dudes, is daedric still the best armor as far as stats go in Skyrim, not counting mods? I'm getting bored with my daedrics..


There are some mods that use the daedric stats.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Yo dudes, is daedric still the best armor as far as stats go in Skyrim, not counting mods? I'm getting bored with my daedrics..


I thought dragon armor topped it? Especially if you made it legendary but I could be wrong. Yes I am, I just looked - deadric is stronger but just barely, by 30 points on full blown dragon vs deadric vanilla unenchanted legendary armors.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I thought dragon armor topped it? Especially if you made it legendary but I could be wrong. Yes I am, I just looked - deadric is stronger but just barely, by 30 points on full blown dragon vs deadric vanilla unenchanted legendary armors.


Dragon armor is lighter and easier to get. Daedric hearts are fairly limited.


----------



## NeoReaper

Type in the command line "coc qasmoke" Daedric Is the strongest. (I use this command to see weapon strength and for items that I have lost to the world of "glitch-rim"


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dragon armor is lighter and easier to get. Daedric hearts are fairly limited.


I have a staff that summons a dremora, I wonder if I summon one then kill it if it'll give a deadric heart or if it'll just vanish like everything else that gets summoned?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dragon armor is lighter and easier to get. Daedric hearts are fairly limited.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a staff that summons a dremora, I wonder if I summon one then kill it if it'll give a deadric heart or if it'll just vanish like everything else that gets summoned?
Click to expand...

Vanishes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I thought dragon armor topped it? Especially if you made it legendary but I could be wrong. Yes I am, I just looked - deadric is stronger but just barely, by 30 points on full blown dragon vs deadric vanilla unenchanted legendary armors.
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon armor is lighter and easier to get. Daedric hearts are fairly limited.
Click to expand...

Sounds about right.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I have a staff that summons a dremora, I wonder if I summon one then kill it if it'll give a deadric heart or if it'll just vanish like everything else that gets summoned?


It disappears. You cannot farm summons to my knowledge. Has to be a heart you find in game or a daedric being that was not summoned that you killed. There are a few places that has a daedric heart or two:

- Halls of Vigilante (before you hit level 10)
- Koldak's Room

These are the ones that I remember off the top of my head. I think there was also one in the Archmage's room and maybe in the Dark Brotherhood layer.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I have a staff that summons a dremora, I wonder if I summon one then kill it if it'll give a deadric heart or if it'll just vanish like everything else that gets summoned?
> 
> 
> 
> It disappears. You cannot farm summons to my knowledge. Has to be a heart you find in game or a daedric being that was not summoned that you killed. There are a few places that has a daedric heart or two:
> 
> - Halls of Vigilante (before you hit level 10)
> - Koldak's Room
> 
> These are the ones that I remember off the top of my head. I think there was also one in the Archmage's room and maybe in the Dark Brotherhood layer.
Click to expand...

One of the mage's college members also sells daedra hearts at times, i think you need to be part of the thieves guild for that iirc


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It disappears. You cannot farm summons to my knowledge. Has to be a heart you find in game or a daedric being that was not summoned that you killed. There are a few places that has a daedric heart or two:
> 
> - Halls of Vigilante (before you hit level 10)
> - Koldak's Room
> 
> These are the ones that I remember off the top of my head. I think there was also one in the Archmage's room and maybe in the Dark Brotherhood layer.


Ah yes you are right, I remember one or 2 being in the arch mages quarters and some in the dark brotherhood lair. I might have to go back and grab them if they'd still be there. I did the 'destroy the dark brotherhood' quest so hope everything stayed the same.

I think I may be the only player on Skyrim that uses dragon armor instead of deadric, but I'm a light character player so it probably wouldn't do me any good anyway.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone with a modded Skyrim crash in Solitude?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone with a modded Skyrim crash in Solitude?


I'm running around 65-70 mods now and I rarely crash, maybe 2/3 times so far. But just random, no specific place.


----------



## Dunan

Ugh damn phone double post


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm running around 65-70 mods now and I rarely crash, maybe 2/3 times so far. But just random, no specific place.


I just created a game and after first going to Solitude, every time I try to load a game in Solitude the city (not in an actual interior cell) or leaven an interior cell to go into Solitude, the game crashes and never loads Solitude.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It disappears. You cannot farm summons to my knowledge. Has to be a heart you find in game or a daedric being that was not summoned that you killed. There are a few places that has a daedric heart or two:
> 
> - Halls of Vigilante (before you hit level 10)
> - Koldak's Room
> 
> These are the ones that I remember off the top of my head. I think there was also one in the Archmage's room and maybe in the Dark Brotherhood layer.


If my memory serves me correctly Dagon's shrine also spawns Dremora which natually have Daedric Hearts after you complete the Dagon quest.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just created a game and after first going to Solitude, every time I try to load a game in Solitude the city (not in an actual interior cell) or leaven an interior cell to go into Solitude, the game crashes and never loads Solitude.


What mods are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just created a game and after first going to Solitude, every time I try to load a game in Solitude the city (not in an actual interior cell) or leaven an interior cell to go into Solitude, the game crashes and never loads Solitude.


Interesting, I guess I've been lucky so far. Have you installed any new mods you haven't used before? That was always my CTD culprit when loading a save game


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> If my memory serves me correctly Dagon's shrine also spawns Dremora which natually have Daedric Hearts after you complete the Dagon quest.


I forget if I did that one yet. I did do one where I'm supposed to kill some guy that I had to get a knife for or something like that and I didn't, so the 'statue' send a couple of dremora after me. I forget what quest that was.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What mods are you using, if you don't mind me asking?





Spoiler: Long Mod List!



[World]
Bethesda Hi Res Pack
Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized*
No stretching*
Better Dynamic Snow*
SMIM*
Skyrim HD Lite*
Serious HD 1K*
Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak*
AoF Detailed Mountains*
High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains*
Hectrol Caves Deluxe*
Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture*
Skyrim Flora Overhaul*
Trees HD 2K*
Ultimate Lush Overhaul*
Natural Grass*
W.A.T.E.R High Resolution*
Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)*
Real Snow*
Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)
Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)
Vibrant Auroras*
Realistic Smoke and Embers 2K*
Quality Snowflakes*
HD Enhanced Terrain*
Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition *
HiRes Legible Road Signs*
HQ Towns and Villages*
AoF Farmhouses*
Chimneys for Skyrim *
Visible Windows*
Windmills Resized*
Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ 1K*
Beautiful Whiterun*
Revamped Exterior Fog*
Lightning During Storms*
Distant Decal Fix*
Solstheim Landscape*
Dramatic Clouds High*
Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs*

[Interiors]

Detailed Rugs*
Design of the Nords Banners*
Detailed Chests*
Septim HD*
High Quality Skyrim Map Normal*
Better Bedrolls
HD Baskets Retex
HD Linens
HD Misc
HD Ore and Ingots
HD Sacks
High Quality Food and Ingredients
Not Really HD Keys
Not Really HD Display Case
Real Effect Candle
Realistic Instruments
Realistic Paper
Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar
Lockpick Inventory Model
Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored 2K

[Dungeons]
Re-Defined Dungeons*
Ultimate HD Torch*
New Thinner Torch*
Ruins Clutter*
Dragon Glyphs HD*
Better Bones
Ash Pile Retex
Intricate Spider Webs
Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines

[NPC's + Animals]
Better Beast Races*
Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack Choice*
Bellyaches Dragon Replacer*
Bloody Dragon Bones*
Beast Skeletons*
83 Willows 101 Bugs HD*
Pondfish Retexture
Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement
Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak
Frost Atronach Retex
AIMP Antz in my Pantz
New Children
Thanatos Dragon
HD Rabbits Plus
Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture

** Run Texture Optimizer **

[Character]
XCE Xenius Character Enhancement*
XCE Dawnguard*
XCE - Warpaint and Dirt*
DIMONIZED - UNP*
CoverKhajlits*
Better Males (Face & Body)*
Beards*
No More Blocky Faces*
Better Freckles*
Brows*
Eyebrows Match Hair*
Natural Eyes*
Eyes of Beauty
AoF Believable Hair *
More Realistic Hair*
High Res Tints for Beasts*
Realistic Teeth
Female Vampires have Fangs*
Female Werewolf
Etheral Elven Overhaul*
Realistic Teeth EEO Patch*
SG Textures Reborn
SG Brows
Apachii Sky Hair

[Animations]
FNIS*
Better Turn and Pose plus Fix*
Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix*
dD No Spinning Death Animation*
No Twitching Dragon Animation*
New Animation for Running with Bow*
Death Dance
Pretty Female Idles
Pretty Sit Idle
Feminine Running
Realistic Force and Ragdolls
Maximum Skeleton Back Hip Dagger
Victoria High Heel Walk
Pinup Poser
** Run FNIS with Skeleton checked **

[Misc Attire]
Cloaks of Skyrim*
Improved NPC Clothing*
Wear Circlets with Hoods*
Better Circlets HQ*
Jewels of the Nord*
Hoods with Hair
KDCirclets
UNP Jewelry Variety
Arwen Evening Star

[Armour]
Immersive Armours*
aMidianBorn Book of Silence*
Shield of Ysgramor*
Mantle of the Silverhand
Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch
Brokefoot UNP Mashup
Fairy Tale
Elven Nymph
Elven Dresses
Osare One Piece
Osare Hotpants
Osare Gothic Lolita
UNP Simply Clothes
Armored Bikini
Raven Armor
Sage Armor

[Weapons]
Immersive Weapons*
Unique Uniques*
aMidianBorn Book of Silence*
Greatsword Sheathes*
Enchantment Effect Replacer*
Improved Weapon Impact Effects*
Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows*
Elemental Staffs 4K
Crainte Vormir
Alternate Blade of Woe

[Followers]
Eyes of Beauty NPC
ApachiiSky Hair for Female NPC's
AFT
Convenient Horses
Serana Blood Drain
Serana No Hood
Serana Bloodcursed Arrows after Cure
Summon Serana
Seranaholic
Enyriel
Selene Kate

[Fix]
Brawler Bug
Unofficial Patches

[Gameplay]
Alternate Life
Time Shout Shortened

[Effects]
Enhanced Lights and FX*
Interior Dungeon Fog Remover*
Cinematic Fire Effects*
Ultimate HD Fire Effects*
Finer Dust
Deadly Spell Impacts*
No Radial Blur*
Candlelight Toggle*
Footprints*
Shooting Stars*
Rainbows*
Burn Freeze Shock Effects*
Enhanced Blood Texture*

[Interfaces]
High Quality 3D Map*
A Quality World Map*
Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather*
Skill Interface Retexture*
SkyUI*
iHUD*
Simple Crosshair*
Smaller Cursor*
Better Dialogue Controls
KenLoad Time
Race Menu* Also install DisableFaceGenCache*



Here ya go!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Interesting, I guess I've been lucky so far. Have you installed any new mods you haven't used before? That was always my CTD culprit when loading a save game


New save and new installation. Was testing things out.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I forget if I did that one yet. I did do one where I'm supposed to kill some guy that I had to get a knife for or something like that and I didn't, so the 'statue' send a couple of dremora after me. I forget what quest that was.


Mehrunes' Razor...I have to do that quest every time with every character, Daedra hearts are too rare otherwise.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Mehrunes' Razor...I have to do that quest every time with every character, Daedra hearts are too rare otherwise.


Ah yes that's it

And I didn't collect them when I had the chance


----------



## pepejovi

Just beat Dragonborn.. Best mod to make the rewards of this DLC actually rewards, rather than trash?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Rewards, as in Miraak's equipment.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I have a staff that summons a dremora, I wonder if I summon one then kill it if it'll give a deadric heart or if it'll just vanish like everything else that gets summoned?
> 
> 
> 
> It disappears. You cannot farm summons to my knowledge. Has to be a heart you find in game or a daedric being that was not summoned that you killed. There are a few places that has a daedric heart or two:
> 
> - Halls of Vigilante (before you hit level 10)
> - Koldak's Room
> 
> These are the ones that I remember off the top of my head. I think there was also one in the Archmage's room and maybe in the Dark Brotherhood layer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One of the mage's college members also sells daedra hearts at times, i think you need to be part of the thieves guild for that iirc
Click to expand...

I remember farming the hearts from one of the Daedric shrines, they respawned about once a week or so. Something like 1 or 2 dremora were outside the shrine, and 3-4 inside it. I'm not sure if that was vanilla or modded game though.

Edit: Aw, beaten by SchmoSalt


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Long Mod List!
> 
> 
> 
> [World]
> Bethesda Hi Res Pack
> Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized*
> No stretching*
> Better Dynamic Snow*
> SMIM*
> Skyrim HD Lite*
> Serious HD 1K*
> Better Rocks and Mountains - UV Tweak*
> AoF Detailed Mountains*
> High Realistic Tundra Moss for AoF Detailed Mountains*
> Hectrol Caves Deluxe*
> Hybrids HD Plants and Herbs Retexture*
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul*
> Trees HD 2K*
> Ultimate Lush Overhaul*
> Natural Grass*
> W.A.T.E.R High Resolution*
> Real Ice (Classic Parralax - Less Bright)*
> Real Snow*
> Enhanced Night Sky* (Blue Galaxy - High Stars)
> Moon Size Tweaks* (x0.5)
> Vibrant Auroras*
> Realistic Smoke and Embers 2K*
> Quality Snowflakes*
> HD Enhanced Terrain*
> Skyrim Distant Detail Hearthfire Edition *
> HiRes Legible Road Signs*
> HQ Towns and Villages*
> AoF Farmhouses*
> Chimneys for Skyrim *
> Visible Windows*
> Windmills Resized*
> Whiterun Trellis Redesigned and HQ 1K*
> Beautiful Whiterun*
> Revamped Exterior Fog*
> Lightning During Storms*
> Distant Decal Fix*
> Solstheim Landscape*
> Dramatic Clouds High*
> Bumpy Inn and Shop Signs*
> 
> [Interiors]
> 
> Detailed Rugs*
> Design of the Nords Banners*
> Detailed Chests*
> Septim HD*
> High Quality Skyrim Map Normal*
> Better Bedrolls
> HD Baskets Retex
> HD Linens
> HD Misc
> HD Ore and Ingots
> HD Sacks
> High Quality Food and Ingredients
> Not Really HD Keys
> Not Really HD Display Case
> Real Effect Candle
> Realistic Instruments
> Realistic Paper
> Silly Level of Detail Potions, Poisons and Wine Cellar
> Lockpick Inventory Model
> Dark Brotherhood Tenets Restored 2K
> 
> [Dungeons]
> Re-Defined Dungeons*
> Ultimate HD Torch*
> New Thinner Torch*
> Ruins Clutter*
> Dragon Glyphs HD*
> Better Bones
> Ash Pile Retex
> Intricate Spider Webs
> Psychosteves Golden Gods Shrines
> 
> [NPC's + Animals]
> Better Beast Races*
> Bellyaches Animal and Creature Pack Choice*
> Bellyaches Dragon Replacer*
> Bloody Dragon Bones*
> Beast Skeletons*
> 83 Willows 101 Bugs HD*
> Pondfish Retexture
> Sweet Mother - The Night Mother Improvement
> Dawnguard Rewritten Arvak
> Frost Atronach Retex
> AIMP Antz in my Pantz
> New Children
> Thanatos Dragon
> HD Rabbits Plus
> Ice Wraith and Dragon Priest Retexture
> 
> ** Run Texture Optimizer **
> 
> [Character]
> XCE Xenius Character Enhancement*
> XCE Dawnguard*
> XCE - Warpaint and Dirt*
> DIMONIZED - UNP*
> CoverKhajlits*
> Better Males (Face & Body)*
> Beards*
> No More Blocky Faces*
> Better Freckles*
> Brows*
> Eyebrows Match Hair*
> Natural Eyes*
> Eyes of Beauty
> AoF Believable Hair *
> More Realistic Hair*
> High Res Tints for Beasts*
> Realistic Teeth
> Female Vampires have Fangs*
> Female Werewolf
> Etheral Elven Overhaul*
> Realistic Teeth EEO Patch*
> SG Textures Reborn
> SG Brows
> Apachii Sky Hair
> 
> [Animations]
> FNIS*
> Better Turn and Pose plus Fix*
> Bowlegged Jump Animation Fix*
> dD No Spinning Death Animation*
> No Twitching Dragon Animation*
> New Animation for Running with Bow*
> Death Dance
> Pretty Female Idles
> Pretty Sit Idle
> Feminine Running
> Realistic Force and Ragdolls
> Maximum Skeleton Back Hip Dagger
> Victoria High Heel Walk
> Pinup Poser
> ** Run FNIS with Skeleton checked **
> 
> [Misc Attire]
> Cloaks of Skyrim*
> Improved NPC Clothing*
> Wear Circlets with Hoods*
> Better Circlets HQ*
> Jewels of the Nord*
> Hoods with Hair
> KDCirclets
> UNP Jewelry Variety
> Arwen Evening Star
> 
> [Armour]
> Immersive Armours*
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence*
> Shield of Ysgramor*
> Mantle of the Silverhand
> Tribunal Armour & Hood + Patch
> Brokefoot UNP Mashup
> Fairy Tale
> Elven Nymph
> Elven Dresses
> Osare One Piece
> Osare Hotpants
> Osare Gothic Lolita
> UNP Simply Clothes
> Armored Bikini
> Raven Armor
> Sage Armor
> 
> [Weapons]
> Immersive Weapons*
> Unique Uniques*
> aMidianBorn Book of Silence*
> Greatsword Sheathes*
> Enchantment Effect Replacer*
> Improved Weapon Impact Effects*
> Closer Quivers and Longer Arrows*
> Elemental Staffs 4K
> Crainte Vormir
> Alternate Blade of Woe
> 
> [Followers]
> Eyes of Beauty NPC
> ApachiiSky Hair for Female NPC's
> AFT
> Convenient Horses
> Serana Blood Drain
> Serana No Hood
> Serana Bloodcursed Arrows after Cure
> Summon Serana
> Seranaholic
> Enyriel
> Selene Kate
> 
> [Fix]
> Brawler Bug
> Unofficial Patches
> 
> [Gameplay]
> Alternate Life
> Time Shout Shortened
> 
> [Effects]
> Enhanced Lights and FX*
> Interior Dungeon Fog Remover*
> Cinematic Fire Effects*
> Ultimate HD Fire Effects*
> Finer Dust
> Deadly Spell Impacts*
> No Radial Blur*
> Candlelight Toggle*
> Footprints*
> Shooting Stars*
> Rainbows*
> Burn Freeze Shock Effects*
> Enhanced Blood Texture*
> 
> [Interfaces]
> High Quality 3D Map*
> A Quality World Map*
> Lockpicking Interface Retex - Anti Leather*
> Skill Interface Retexture*
> SkyUI*
> iHUD*
> Simple Crosshair*
> Smaller Cursor*
> Better Dialogue Controls
> KenLoad Time
> Race Menu* Also install DisableFaceGenCache*
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go!
> New save and new installation. Was testing things out.


For starters, run BOSS to find any dirty edits. Use TES5Edit after that to clean your mods. See if the game works after that.

Here's a guide on cleaning: http://www.creationkit.com/index.php?title=TES5Edit_Cleaning_Guide_-_TES5Edit#Introduction


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> For starters, run BOSS to find any dirty edits. Use TES5Edit after that to clean your mods. See if the game works after that.
> 
> Here's a guide on cleaning: http://www.creationkit.com/index.php?title=TES5Edit_Cleaning_Guide_-_TES5Edit#TES5Edit_Cleaning_Instructions


Did that. There are still a few mods with bash tag lines but no more dirty edits. Issue primarily seems to happen in Solitude, though VRAM does not appear to be an issue.


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I just replaced a HDD in my system that had the Skyrim - Mods (where NMM stores the mods and install files). I uninstalled NMM and then reinstalled it once the new HDD was in.

I set the directory to where the mods were (once I replaced them in a folder on the new HDD) and when NMM opens, it recognizes all the mods (ESP-wise) but under the "mods" tab, none of the mods are enabled - ALL of them have Red "X" next them! However, the ESPs are active and the mods seem to work.

Except, now I can't even load the game - the save games just get stuck on the loading screen indefinitely.

If I re-enable the mod, it says the file already exists so I overwrote some of the mods to no avail.

The other problem is that NMM seems to have renamed some of the mods by itself so there seem to be many mods that have the same name - like 3 instances of a particular armor that are actually different versions of it.

I forgot that some of them were different versions and deleted a bunch of the redundant mods thinking it was the same mod!









What do I do now? The game doesn't even load and NMM is a complete mess.

How do we properly reinstall NMM and direct the mods (that I had backed up before uninstalling the old HDD) to the new directory on the new HDD?

HELP!


----------



## aGingerMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did that. There are still a few mods with bash tag lines but no more dirty edits. Issue primarily seems to happen in Solitude, though VRAM does not appear to be an issue.


Try creating a bashed patch:

1) download Wrye Bash
2) open Wrye Bash and scroll down to the bottom of the mods list you should see Bashed patch
3) right click on bashed patch and click rebuild patch...
4) click select all then click rebuild patch
5) ones patch has be built enable it

the bashed patch should now show up in your load order


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ah yes that's it
> 
> And I didn't collect them when I had the chance


They respawn, you just have to stay away for 10 days.


----------



## Dunan

hey noob can you post a screenshot of your mod list order if you don't mind? I justgrabbed a bunch of mods from your list here and I want to make sure it's in the right order. that would b awesome, thanks


----------



## Dunan

hey noob can you post a screenshot of your mod list order if you don't mind? I justgrabbed a bunch of mods from your list here and I want to make sure it's in the right order. that would b awesome, thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> hey noob can you post a screenshot of your mod list order if you don't mind? I justgrabbed a bunch of mods from your list here and I want to make sure it's in the right order. that would b awesome, thanks


I am having some issues with my game right now so probably not the best person to ask.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGingerMonkey*
> 
> Try creating a bashed patch:
> 
> 1) download Wrye Bash
> 2) open Wrye Bash and scroll down to the bottom of the mods list you should see Bashed patch
> 3) right click on bashed patch and click rebuild patch...
> 4) click select all then click rebuild patch
> 5) ones patch has be built enable it
> 
> the bashed patch should now show up in your load order


Sorry for the late reply. Just noticed this. Thanks for the advice. I will try that later.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

So ive had Skyrim since launch and ive never played it. Well mainly because ive been so busy with everything else so I have decided to put my time into Skyrim and see what its all about.

I know there are a million mods out there for Skyrim but my question is this. What MODS are absolutely necessary before playing Skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> So ive had Skyrim since launch and ive never played it. Well mainly because ive been so busy with everything else so I have decided to put my time into Skyrim and see what its all about.
> 
> I know there are a million mods out there for Skyrim but my question is this. What MODS are absolutely necessary before playing Skyrim.


No mods are actually necessary, even the Unofficial Patches. If you are asking which mods are highly recommended as core mods, I would start with High Resolution DLC Patch, SMIM, Skyrim HD, SKSE, SkyUI, and the Unofficial patches.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> So ive had Skyrim since launch and ive never played it. Well mainly because ive been so busy with everything else so I have decided to put my time into Skyrim and see what its all about.
> 
> I know there are a million mods out there for Skyrim but my question is this. What MODS are absolutely necessary before playing Skyrim.


None of them are absolutely necessary.


----------



## Dunan

I installed the sovngarde steel armour and it's invisible in character. I mean I put it on selene Kate and she became completely transparent except for her head I mean completely see thru. All she had was a floating head lol. Anyone know how this could be?

Http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16096


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I installed the sovngarde steel armour and it's invisible in character. I mean I put it on selene Kate and she became completely transparent except for her head I mean completely see thru. All she had was a floating head lol. Anyone know how this could be?
> 
> Http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16096


What is the name of the mod you actually installed? Like the name that shows up in your mod manager.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What is the name of the mod you actually installed? Like the name that shows up in your mod manager.


Crud I'm not at my pc right now. I'll be in a little bit and I'll let you know.


----------



## aGingerMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I installed the sovngarde steel armour and it's invisible in character. I mean I put it on selene Kate and she became completely transparent except for her head I mean completely see thru. All she had was a floating head lol. Anyone know how this could be?
> 
> Http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/16096


I don't thing the armour mod is compatible with selene kates body type have you tried using it on other NPC followers????


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGingerMonkey*
> 
> I don't thing the armour mod is compatible with selene kates body type have you tried using it on other NPC followers????


Should be I thought? I got the CBBE version of the mod and if I remember right she's CBBE body type. I'll try it on the elf because I know she's CBBE for sure.

Funny as hell with her floating head running around lol. Wish I could post a screen shot haha.


----------



## aGingerMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Should be I thought? I got the CBBE version of the mod and if I remember right she's CBBE body type. I'll try it on the elf because I know she's CBBE for sure.
> 
> Funny as hell with her floating head running around lol. Wish I could post a screen shot haha.


Selene's body type is TBBP body and if you want to take a screen shot just press the print screen key to take a in game screenshot


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGingerMonkey*
> 
> Selene's body type is TBBP body and if you want to take a screen shot just press the print screen key to take a in game screenshot


Hmm right now she is wearing ghorzas armor and it's working so far. I just wanted to try something new. I mean I can take a screenshot just not post it as I'm not online until the 20th at the soonest. Every mod I try right now and post I have to do with my phone - when it has connection.


----------



## Dunan

Hey is anyone using any lighting overhauls with their ENBs? I'm using realistic lighting overhaul, do the ENBs usually do the trick instead for shading and lighting?


----------



## Fallout323f

ok bought skyrim.
kill my first dragon.
nothing happens.
on youtube he becomes a skeleton and i absorbe his soul.
but al the guards go in hiding shouting look out.
but nothing happens


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> ok bought skyrim.
> kill my first dragon.
> nothing happens.
> on youtube he becomes a skeleton and i absorbe his soul.
> but al the guards go in hiding shouting look out.
> but nothing happens


One more info needed. First dragon kill should be a quest at whiterun. Mods? Some can conflict with this.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> ok bought skyrim.
> kill my first dragon.
> nothing happens.
> on youtube he becomes a skeleton and i absorbe his soul.
> but al the guards go in hiding shouting look out.
> but nothing happens


Do you by chance have the Unofficial Skyrim patch and Dragonborn? That combination can cause this apparently, unless you have the Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thinking back, I got trolled by Skyrim so hard in the beginning when I first played the game. So I am running towards Whiterun like a good little boy and I see a certain band of warriors attacking this giant. I join them and the giant dies fairly easily. It's like OK, I got this. Talk to Ysolda who wants a mammoth tusk so I go mammoth hunting. I see the giant and think to myself "It seemed fairly easy right?" Walk up boldly and smack the giant, next thing I am soaring into the sky.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thinking back, I got trolled by Skyrim so hard in the beginning when I first played the game. So I am running towards Whiterun like a good little boy and I see a certain band of warriors attacking this giant. I join them and the giant dies fairly easily. It's like OK, I got this. Talk to Ysolda who wants a mammoth tusk so I go mammoth hunting. I see the giant and think to myself "It seemed fairly easy right?" Walk up boldly and smack the giant, next thing I am soaring into the sky.


LOL. Apparently they want everyone to have that experience once, seeing Skyrim from orbit, hence the deceptive giant-vs.-companions fight toward the beginning.


----------



## gatornation240

I hope you can help OCin noob; Ive got short pauses(1-2 sec) during gameplay. What research I have done points to game save sizes and when I checked the game saves were 100+mb each vs 10mb. Ive back tracked to the saves that are small in size and they load perfectly. As a test I load these saves move around for a few sec then save and close the game to check the save file size and they jump from 10-15mb to 70mb. Do mods effect game save size?
I just reinstalled skyrim and added sharpshooters and shadow stripping, static mesh fix, clutter, 2k texture and vivid landscape (dungeons/ruin) and the file sizes keep growing in size. Fresh install ran nice but I still noticed this pause yet less frequent.

Fairly sure it's not my card as this is a new card (single 7950) with fresh driver install.
Running stock clocks for sake of finding problem,13.8 beta if that helps.
Besides that Ive finally got this game looking the way I envisioned, absolutely stunning with all the texture combined+enb


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> I hope you can help OCin noob; Ive got short pauses(1-2 sec) during gameplay. What research I have done points to game save sizes and when I checked the game saves were 100+mb each vs 10mb. Ive back tracked to the saves that are small in size and they load perfectly. As a test I load these saves move around for a few sec then save and close the game to check the save file size and they jump from 10-15mb to 70mb. Do mods effect game save size?
> I just reinstalled skyrim and added sharpshooters and shadow stripping, static mesh fix, clutter, 2k texture and vivid landscape (dungeons/ruin) and the file sizes keep growing in size. Fresh install ran nice but I still noticed this pause yet less frequent.
> 
> Fairly sure it's not my card as this is a new card (single 7950) with fresh driver install.
> Running stock clocks for sake of finding problem,13.8 beta if that helps.
> Besides that Ive finally got this game looking the way I envisioned, absolutely stunning with all the texture combined+enb


Once your save files become bloated, I am fairly sure it is permanent. There are mods that can help prevent the games from becoming bloated by actively removing them from your Skyrim "world." Scripts also stay in saves even when you uninstall the mods that the scripts are for. Generally mods themselves do not contribute much to your save files as it is simply the game calling on mod files in your data folder. Some scripted mods however can cause issues with your game due to the above mentioned situation where it is a script that gets saved. Your save file is things like your character data, scripts, locations, locations of NPC's and who is alive or dead or doing what, quest and timeline flags. Stuff like that. That said having lots of mods can cause stuttering issues, but that is because of vram being exceeded usually and the game is dipping into ram for resources as opposed to the save file being too bloated and causing performance issues when loading between cells.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> LOL. Apparently they want everyone to have that experience once, seeing Skyrim from orbit, hence the deceptive giant-vs.-companions fight toward the beginning.


LOL, it was certainly amusing getting a birds eye view of Skyrim.


----------



## gatornation240

Thanks for the response, I'm using the performance monitor and the most I've pushed it vram wise is 2100mb so I don't believe it's a lack of vram causing these issues. I may reformat to see if that helps and if not I'll just wait for AMDs DX9 driver before I start worrying. If I must I'll run skyrim completely vanilla to get the best experience (Function>Form).


----------



## 4LC4PON3

so far im loving Skyrim. I installed about 20 different mods which Include Graphical mods. I am prolly going to be one of those guys who gets severely addicted and im already addicted to exploring. I cant believe I did not play this sooner


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> so far im loving Skyrim. I installed about 20 different mods which Include Graphical mods. I am prolly going to be one of those guys who gets severely addicted and im already addicted to exploring. I cant believe I did not play this sooner


Lol modding becomes an obsession, I thought I'd be happy with 30 or so mods, now I'm up to 84 and still trying to see what I can fit in.


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Do you by chance have the Unofficial Skyrim patch and Dragonborn? That combination can cause this apparently, unless you have the Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.


thx idd had thet combination of mods.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> thx idd had thet combination of mods.


If it still happens after installing the UDP, then there was a mod I linked a few pages back that will take care of that issue.


----------



## Skoobs

Made this over the past few days. Going to use it as part of something for GISHWHES and as my Halloween costume.


----------



## GoosePants

ANyone else bothereed they didn't add Mace and Warhammer Finishers?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoosePants*
> 
> ANyone else bothereed they didn't add Mace and Warhammer Finishers?


I'm pretty sure there are some...I recall seeing a few using my heavy brawler-type character


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> Made this over the past few days. Going to use it as part of something for GISHWHES and as my Halloween costume.


Cool







maybe you can add a fake arrow in your knee?


----------



## Fallout323f

is there a possibility to have mod were i can have fixed combinations of weapons and armor.
a longsword don't look good on my mage oriented armor and vice versa.
and Always change over in a middle of a fight is a pain.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> is there a possibility to have mod were i can have fixed combinations of weapons and armor.
> a longsword don't look good on my mage oriented armor and vice versa.
> and Always change over in a middle of a fight is a pain.


Have you tried using the games quick binds?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

So im completely addicted to Skyrim & Mods haha. trying to manage the game with a 3 week old newborn and a 6 year old. There not here for a few hours today so game on


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you tried using the games quick binds?


no can you explain?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> no can you explain?


You can favorite stuff by using whatever key is binder to it and then once it is in your favorites, hot key it with numbers.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> no can you explain?
> 
> 
> 
> You can favorite stuff by using whatever key is binder to it and then once it is in your favorites, hot key it with numbers.
Click to expand...

I think he means sets of armor + weapons, but yeah, there's a mod for that.. I just can't remember what it's called right now


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I think he means sets of armor + weapons, but yeah, there's a mod for that.. I just can't remember what it's called right now


That's what I got out of it too...he means bind a key to switch from mage robe to dragon armor etc.. on the fly


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> So im completely addicted to Skyrim & Mods haha. trying to manage the game with a 3 week old newborn and a 6 year old. There not here for a few hours today so game on


Enjoy...eventually you start hearing the Song of the Dragonborn in your sleep.


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That's what I got out of it too...he means bind a key to switch from mage robe to dragon armor etc.. on the fly


idd thats what i'm looking for.
the key binding stuff only work from nr 1 till 8.
but thats not enough of numbers no make a whole new weapon and armor set


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Enjoy...eventually you start hearing the Song of the Dragonborn in your sleep.


lol yeah possibly


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That's what I got out of it too...he means bind a key to switch from mage robe to dragon armor etc.. on the fly


There are wardrobe manager mods, but those are for followers typically. For yourself, you are probably creating separate text files with a list of commands. All you have to do in game then is type in console bat fileName and it executes the commands inside of the file.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well, I finally got ENB to work for the first time. Realvision + Climates of Tamriel + Realistic Lighting Overhaul. Looks pretty good. Though I think I need to try Lifeshield's ENB as well.









Been playing a lot of GW2 lately, but am getting back into a new Skyrim playthrough as a spellsword, where as my last character was an assassin.


----------



## Dunan

Well my weather system was all borked and realized CoT wasn't compatible with the opethfeldt6 ENB and neither is realistic lighting overhaul - but it works somehow and looks great. I'll have to remove it though and try enhanced lights and FX for kicks because that supposedly is compatible. Also installed the 0.99 .dll and performance WENT THRU THE ROOF. Easily gained 15fps and got some pretty awesome weather back and looks even better than before. Can't wait to get online and post some EPIC screens.

EDIT: and I have to add I tweaked my ini file to be very close to lifeshield's. Gave me a performance boost also along with a drastically better picture. The man's a genius I tell ya.

Ivebeen trying to get a hold of the lalatest 2.04 .dll but can't find it on the ENB forums anywhere. Not even in it's official thread. Anyone have a clue where it is of have a direct link?

It's supposed to be here but I dont see it









http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2263


----------



## th3illusiveman

Hey guys, i got skyrim but i haven't really put much time into this game. I did yesterday and came across a choice to become a vampire lord or not. Currently my character is lvl10 and i haven't done too many story missions. So should i do it? Can you change back into human form later in the game with some sort of spell? I don't really like fighting in the dark but becoming that vampire lord could make those cave missions super easy and fun because that thing tears stuff up and is very very hard to kill.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Hey guys, i got skyrim but i haven't really put much time into this game. I did yesterday and came across a choice to become a vampire lord or not. Currently my character is lvl10 and i haven't done too many story missions. So should i do it? Can you change back into human form later in the game with some sort of spell? I don't really like fighting in the dark but becoming that vampire lord could make those cave missions super easy and fun because that thing tears stuff up and is very very hard to kill.


I believe there is questline you can do to remove vampirism. Anyway, I think you should just do whatever you want to do =P


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Hey guys, i got skyrim but i haven't really put much time into this game. I did yesterday and came across a choice to become a vampire lord or not. Currently my character is lvl10 and i haven't done too many story missions. So should i do it? Can you change back into human form later in the game with some sort of spell? I don't really like fighting in the dark but becoming that vampire lord could make those cave missions super easy and fun because that thing tears stuff up and is very very hard to kill.


Go to Morthal and talk to the Dark Elf mage with the human adopted daughter.


----------



## Dunan

I'm trying to tweak eryniel and take her tattoos off with a patch but it hasn't worked. I saved the game, deleted her, made the changes, fire up the game and she is exactly where she was when I saved the game and no change was made to her character. Thought she was supposed to appear next to the waterfall like when you first find her?

I'm thinking it's because I didn't fire up the game again after I deleted her?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That's what I got out of it too...he means bind a key to switch from mage robe to dragon armor etc.. on the fly
> 
> 
> 
> There are wardrobe manager mods, but those are for followers typically. For yourself, you are probably creating separate text files with a list of commands. All you have to do in game then is type in console bat fileName and it executes the commands inside of the file.
Click to expand...

SkyUI has a better "favorites" system than vanilla, where you can equip multiple sets of items/weapons/armor with 1 hotkey.

SkyUI (recommended)
Categorized Favorites Menu (next best option if you don't like SkyUI for some reason)


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm trying to tweak eryniel and take her tattoos off with a patch but it hasn't worked. I saved the game, deleted her, made the changes, fire up the game and she is exactly where she was when I saved the game and no change was made to her character. Thought she was supposed to appear next to the waterfall like when you first find her?
> 
> I'm thinking it's because I didn't fire up the game again after I deleted her?


Likely...I've had similar problems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm trying to tweak eryniel and take her tattoos off with a patch but it hasn't worked. I saved the game, deleted her, made the changes, fire up the game and she is exactly where she was when I saved the game and no change was made to her character. Thought she was supposed to appear next to the waterfall like when you first find her?
> 
> I'm thinking it's because I didn't fire up the game again after I deleted her?


Here is what you should do:

- Go AWAY from Riverwood (coc qasmoke is always good to use)
- Save and quit the game
- Uninstall the mod and then reinstall it
- Install body retex/remesh patch of choice
- Boot game back up
- Travel back to Riverwood (coc riverwood)
- See if Eryniel is there now

If she is not there still, pull up console and do the following:
- Type help eryniel
- Type player.placeatme code
- Close console

At this point, she should be next to you.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is what you should do:
> 
> - Go AWAY from Riverwood (coc qasmoke is always good to use)
> - Save and quit the game
> - Uninstall the mod and then reinstall it
> - Install body retex/remesh patch of choice
> - Boot game back up
> - Travel back to Riverwood (coc riverwood)
> - See if Eryniel is there now
> 
> If she is not there still, pull up console and do the following:
> - Type help eryniel
> - Type player.placeatme code
> - Close console
> 
> At this point, she should be next to you.


I'm in whiterun when I saved, stripped her nekkid (poor girl) so I can put her armor back on, exited, made the changes and fired up the game again but it's like I did nothing at all and she is exactly the same. I'll delete her, fire up the game so it recognizes her not there, exit the game, make the changes and fire it back up and see what happens. I deleted her before to give her the CBBE body type and she appeared at the waterfall. I forget if I started the game back up after deletion that time but I'll try it and see if she pops up at the waterfall.

If that doesn't work, I'll try what you suggested, console FTW lol


----------



## Dunan

I see now that the tattoos get taken off her body, not her face.

Plus, I also see that enhanced lights and FX and realistic lighting overhaul both eork with the opethfeldt7 beta EMB but it claims they do not. At least I didn't have any problems.

I might try another EMB for kicks, anyone know of any good realism ones? Not the fantasy or cinema type. Maybe realvision?


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I see now that the tattoos get taken off her body, not her face.
> 
> Plus, I also see that enhanced lights and FX and realistic lighting overhaul both eork with the opethfeldt7 beta EMB but it claims they do not. At least I didn't have any problems.
> 
> I might try another EMB for kicks, anyone know of any good realism ones? Not the fantasy or cinema type. Maybe realvision?


For the ENBs, it works with the lighting mods, but when they aren't compatible it basically means the ENB wasn't designed for it, so it won't look the same if you use them.

A realistic ENB I like, and was recently updated for the 0.200 binaries, is SkyRealism - ENB Evolved.


----------



## Thingamajig

I forgot how much I like interesting NPC's:






The sooner they can get this out of beta and finish it up the better.


----------



## Systemlord

Hello everbody,

I'm having a real big problem here, I can't get the Heartfire quest working. I have Googled it to death and it seems everybody's issues are very specific to them, I became Thane of Whiterun after going to Riverwood and killing my first dragon outside of Whiterun. I never got an invitation to buy land or adopt a child from a courier in Whiterun, Riverwood or any other city. I would really like to start building my own home, it's ridiculous when the DLC you BUY doesn't work or you have to jump through hours of nonsense posts of other people having the same problem! I haven't been to Solitude, Windhelm, Riften or Winterhold.

I would appreciate anybody's help, thank you!

Regards,
Systemlord.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Hello everbody,
> 
> I'm having a real big problem here, I can't get the Heartfire quest working. I have Googled it to death and it seems everybody's issues are very specific to them, I became Thane of Whiterun after going to Riverwood and killing my first dragon outside of Whiterun. I never got an invitation to buy land or adopt a child from a courier in Whiterun, Riverwood or any other city. I would really like to start building my own home, it's ridiculous when the DLC you BUY doesn't work or you have to jump through hours of nonsense posts of other people having the same problem! I haven't been to Solitude, Windhelm, Riften or Winterhold.
> 
> I would appreciate anybody's help, thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Systemlord.


You could always just speak to any of the Jarls involved...pretty sure you don't need to wait for an invitation from Morthal or Dawnstar, just do quests there and get in good with the Jarl and they'll make the offer. I've done that at least once with each of those. And I think that with at least 1 of my characters I didn't even need the letter to start things off in Falkreath, I just spoke to the Jarl.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Hello everbody,
> 
> I'm having a real big problem here, I can't get the Heartfire quest working. I have Googled it to death and it seems everybody's issues are very specific to them, I became Thane of Whiterun after going to Riverwood and killing my first dragon outside of Whiterun. I never got an invitation to buy land or adopt a child from a courier in Whiterun, Riverwood or any other city. I would really like to start building my own home, it's ridiculous when the DLC you BUY doesn't work or you have to jump through hours of nonsense posts of other people having the same problem! I haven't been to Solitude, Windhelm, Riften or Winterhold.
> 
> I would appreciate anybody's help, thank you!
> 
> Regards,
> Systemlord.


There is only three places where you can buy land to build houses; Morthal, Dawnstar, and Falkreath. I am not sure if you can adopt children either until you kill that old lady in Riften as part of the Dark Brotherhood quest. After that, the younger and prettier lady takes over and sends you a letter asking if you want to adopt kids. Some people, such as the kids in Whiterun or Windhelm you may be able to.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is only three places where you can buy land to build houses; Morthal, Dawnstar, and Falkreath. I am not sure if you can adopt children either until you kill that old lady in Riften as part of the Dark Brotherhood quest. After that, the younger and prettier lady takes over and sends you a letter asking if you want to adopt kids. Some people, such as the kids in Whiterun or Windhelm.


Actually you have the option to discuss adoption any time you speak to an eligible orphan, like the street kids in Windhelm, Whiterun and Dawnstar. You just can't actually do it unless you have a house built with 1st-floor bedrooms for them.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Might have been asked, couldn't find it; but how do I disable vsync in Skyrim with a Radeon card?
> I've gone into Catalyst and forced vsync off (which is what I did to disable it on my 580 in nvidia control panel), but its still locked to 60fps (usually plays around 50-58fps with everything maxed out at 1440 and aa/fxaa off), which for me hurts my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't want to. It screws with the physics of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never had any problems before
Click to expand...

Hmm, I see what you mean. Got all sorts of weird happenings after figuring getting it to disable. Must've been an update, I haven't played in months (since last October/November after my 570 died), I know I never had any issues like getting launched in the air randomly and followers constantly getting lost before (usually stuck in the air), only happens at frame rates over 100fps.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> You could always just speak to any of the Jarls involved...pretty sure you don't need to wait for an invitation from Morthal or Dawnstar, just do quests there and get in good with the Jarl and they'll make the offer. I've done that at least once with each of those. And I think that with at least 1 of my characters I didn't even need the letter to start things off in Falkreath, I just spoke to the Jarl.


Do I need to do some work for the Jarl of Falkreath, you know taking care of those thugs. Perhaps then he will give me land to buy after I kiss his....?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Do I need to do some work for the Jarl of Falkreath, you know taking care of those thugs. Perhaps then he will give me land to buy after I kiss his....?


Yeah, there's always a bandit leader and crew at some location near Falkreath who need to be taught a lesson.

Honestly, the view is nice from the Falkreath house but I prefer the one near Morthal, I'm more of a winter person.


----------



## Dorkseid

Thought I'd also share my favorite response among what I found when I was trying to figure out how to adopt:


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Thought I'd also share my favorite response among what I found when I was trying to figure out how to adopt:


that is pretty funny


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Do I need to do some work for the Jarl of Falkreath, you know taking care of those thugs. Perhaps then he will give me land to buy after I kiss his....?


You can either do what he asks to curry favor and then buy a house OR download a mod that removes housing requirements so you can just buy the houses.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Do I need to do some work for the Jarl of Falkreath, you know taking care of those thugs. Perhaps then he will give me land to buy after I kiss his....?
> 
> 
> 
> You can either do what he asks to curry favor and then buy a house OR download a mod that removes housing requirements so you can just buy the houses.
Click to expand...

Or get a hideout mod


----------



## Systemlord

I did a favor for the Jarl of Falkreath and was offered some land to build a house, if I reload to before the Jarl favor can I get some land in other towns and build a house in the other two towns?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I did a favor for the Jarl of Falkreath and was offered some land to build a house, if I reload to before the Jarl favor can I get some land in other towns and build a house in the other two towns?


Afaik you can just go do favors in the other towns to get the ability to buy those plots of land as well.


----------



## psychophat

You basically need to complete Arl quests on a certain town until then you'll be favorable and you'll be able to purchase land or house.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I did a favor for the Jarl of Falkreath and was offered some land to build a house, if I reload to before the Jarl favor can I get some land in other towns and build a house in the other two towns?


No need for reload...just go all Monopoly and get it all, one after another. Provided you have the cash...

The other 2 Jarls are willing to sell once you resolve their town's special problem, Morthal's murder mystery and Dawnstar's never-ending nightmare.


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, quick question. Installed the game again for the first time in a long time, and vsync is off for some reason. I checked the .ini file and iPresentInterval=1 so I'm not sure why its letting me run at 120fps. I can't even get through the intro because the carts fly all over the place


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. Installed the game again for the first time in a long time, and vsync is off for some reason. I checked the .ini file and iPresentInterval=1 so I'm not sure why its letting me run at 120fps. I can't even get through the intro because the carts fly all over the place


use your NV control panel and force it on for the application. half-refresh if you have 120hz monitor to get cap on 60


----------



## Dunan

Is there a specific INSTALL order for mods - not load order. I'm thinking I might be overwriting some mods with other mods and I might not be getting the right effect. I'm up to around 85 or so mods. Just curious.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is there a specific INSTALL order for mods - not load order. I'm thinking I might be overwriting some mods with other mods and I might not be getting the right effect. I'm up to around 85 or so mods. Just curious.


Mostly so for texture and mesh replacers, I would think. Make sure you read all the notes on any mod you download as there's often a specific overwrite order to be considered with certain combinations. Also make sure you update and overwrite any and all textures you need to before doing any optimization, you don't want to undo all the benefits.


----------



## Jaapi

150 mods realvision enb
ready for new playthrough

edit: if you`re new to modding skyrim i suggest this realvision tutorial


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaapi*
> 
> 
> 
> 150 mods realvision enb
> ready for new playthrough


FPS, Rig specs?


----------



## Toxsick

Still dont have a invite









have been registered for quite some time now.


----------



## Toxsick

Still dont have a invite









have been registered for quite some time now.


----------



## Jaapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> FPS, Rig specs?


i5 3470, 7950 at 1120\1500
50 fps~ in open world with a grass mod, drops to 30 sometimes in whiterun, overall pretty smooth


----------



## Scorpion49

Okay this is driving me insane. I cannot get Skyrim to vsync, and I can't get it to cap at 60 either. It wants to run 120fps all the time. I've tried capping it with radeonpro and rivatuner, tried forcing vsync, nothing is working. This is a brand new fresh vanilla install and I have not edited the .ini, I did check to make sure the iPresentInterval=1 is there.


----------



## Jaapi

i can set fps limit in enb settings wich is shift enter ingame


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay this is driving me insane. I cannot get Skyrim to vsync, and I can't get it to cap at 60 either. It wants to run 120fps all the time. I've tried capping it with radeonpro and rivatuner, tried forcing vsync, nothing is working. This is a brand new fresh vanilla install and I have not edited the .ini, I did check to make sure the iPresentInterval=1 is there.


If you are not running an ENB, then use THIS.

If you are running an ENB, then there is a way of capping framerate in the enbseries.ini file. Changing 'EnableFPSLimit=False' to 'True' (under the [Limiter] tag) will cap your maximum framerate. You can change the number in the line immediately below that one.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Mostly so for texture and mesh replacers, I would think. Make sure you read all the notes on any mod you download as there's often a specific overwrite order to be considered with certain combinations. Also make sure you update and overwrite any and all textures you need to before doing any optimization, you don't want to undo all the benefits.


Yeah me too but I guess I'm trying to avoid going back into all the readme files and making sure everything is installed correctly. One reason I ask is because for some reason I have no more rain weather. I have snow, clouds, overcast, sun, and you can HEAR the rain but nothing is falling. It used to, when I have CoT installed but came to find out its not compatible with the ENB I'm using, that it has its own weather system.

I think its really weird that I get rid of CoT and lose rain but the snow and overcast/clouds intensify.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> If you are not running an ENB, then use THIS.
> 
> If you are running an ENB, then there is a way of capping framerate in the enbseries.ini file. Changing 'EnableFPSLimit=False' to 'True' (under the [Limiter] tag) will cap your maximum framerate. You can change the number in the line immediately below that one.


I eventually figured it out. I just had to stop being tarded and set my refresh rate to 60hz.


----------



## HereToERADICATE

So I'm trying to install Climates of Tamriel using NMM. When I download it, the NMM says it's been added but I do not see it in the list of mods to activate it. Anyone know why? Or how to get it to work. I'm currently on the NMM version 0.45.6 and I'm trying to install COT version 3.1.

I would like to go the scripted installer version route over manual installation.

EDIT: Nvm, It was under project reality instead of Climates of Tamriel like I expected. Derp.


----------



## Systemlord

Does anybody know why my manikins are floating around and halfway into the wall? It's quite annoying especially when I fit them with some of my best armor! Any solution?


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Does anybody know why my manikins are floating around and halfway into the wall? It's quite annoying especially when I fit them with some of my best armor! Any solution?


This is a pretty persistent problem...some people have found that taking all the armor off of it and then disabling/enabling the mannequin with the console helps for at least a while. There's also a couple mods that can help but they have mixed success with mannequins in mods and DLC.

Apparently one reliable way of preventing this is to visit your home frequently...it seems the problem happens when the interior actors respawn every 10 days (the mannequins are technically NPCs), so just don't be away that long. Not ideal I know... :/


----------



## Scorpion49

Okay, so I've been mucking around trying to get this

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936/?tab=1&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D30936%26preview%3D&pUp=1

to work for about 6 hours... no dice. I wish people could type instructions clearly so it could be understood because now I'm probably going to have to wipe my entire install and mods to get this playable again.

This is what I end up with each time (super blurry+screen flickering):


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay, so I've been mucking around trying to get this
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936/?tab=1&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D30936%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> 
> to work for about 6 hours... no dice. I wish people could type instructions clearly so it could be understood because now I'm probably going to have to wipe my entire install and mods to get this playable again.
> 
> This is what I end up with each time (super blurry+screen flickering):


Blur seems to be distance blur.. There's probably a setting for that, and flickering is usually shadows / GPU driver related, is it not?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Blur seems to be distance blur.. There's probably a setting for that, and flickering is usually shadows / GPU driver related, is it not?


Could be, I couldn't get rid of all of the garbage enbseries shoved into my install so I deleted the whole thing. I swear I've removed and installed this game more times than I've actually played it at this point, good thing I have a backup folder that is the original install. I keep trying different enbseries or other effects type things and they all fail miserably, every single one of them. I'll stick to tweaking my .ini and using control panel settings from here on out.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay, so I've been mucking around trying to get this
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936/?tab=1&navtag=%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D30936%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> 
> to work for about 6 hours... no dice. I wish people could type instructions clearly so it could be understood because now I'm probably going to have to wipe my entire install and mods to get this playable again.
> 
> This is what I end up with each time (super blurry+screen flickering):


Rralvision didn't work for me that well either, for whatever reason. Do a search for the real vision install on YouTube by a guy named gopher, he has good install instructions.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Rralvision didn't work for me that well either, for whatever reason. Do a search for the real vision install on YouTube by a guy named gopher, he has good install instructions.


Yeah I actually saw that. It didn't help much as it was outdated for the version on his page.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah I actually saw that. It didn't help much as it was outdated for the version on his page.


Worked perfectly fine for me. I followed the same video. Just because the versions he used were old doesn't mean you can't use his video to apply to newer versions. Its the exact same process.

Anyway I'll have to check mine again to see if there's any blurring, but there definitely wasn't any screen flickering. Maybe driver issue?


----------



## Scorpion49

Does anyone have Vsync working with an AMD setup? I can cap it but it still has horrible tearing, the vsync option in the CCC doesn't seem to do anything and the game crashes if I try it with RadeonPro.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Does anyone have Vsync working with an AMD setup? I can cap it but it still has horrible tearing, the vsync option in the CCC doesn't seem to do anything and the game crashes if I try it with RadeonPro.


That's the prob. Some mods conflict with programs like radeonpro. Takes a while tryin to tweak it so it will run. I use Radeonpro with great success, although unsure how to be of help with yours. I do know and it will work, but SKSE hates radeonpro. I never could really get Rivatuner to work for live computer status.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> That's the prob. Some mods conflict with programs like radeonpro. Takes a while tryin to tweak it so it will run. I use Radeonpro with great success, although unsure how to be of help with yours. I do know and it will work, but SKSE hates radeonpro. I never could really get Rivatuner to work for live computer status.


Yeah, RadeonPro is a no-go. I have to use SKSE because many of my mods rely on it. Why is the games engine not vsync-ing though? It has always been on by default and you had to go change the .ini file to shut it off.

EDIT: It seems to be working now. I moved my Skyrim installation from my secondary hard drive to my C: drive to speed up loading (SSD vs HDD big difference when loading a buttload of mods) and now the iPresentInterval=1 shows up normally in the .ini and vsync works.


----------



## Systemlord

In Oblivion The Elder Scrolls I was able to put all of my belongings in one chest and it didn't matter at which house, but I was able to get my items from each house as though the chests were linked. How does skyrim work, is this still the same?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> In Oblivion The Elder Scrolls I was able to put all of my belongings in one chest and it didn't matter at which house, but I was able to get my items from each house as though the chests were linked. How does skyrim work, is this still the same?


Chests are separate.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> In Oblivion The Elder Scrolls I was able to put all of my belongings in one chest and it didn't matter at which house, but I was able to get my items from each house as though the chests were linked. How does skyrim work, is this still the same?


There is a mod for that. I never used it so not sure about compatibility or ease of use.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Chests are separate.


Oh brother, guess I should put all my eggs in one basket!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Chests are separate.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh brother, guess I should put all my eggs in one basket!
Click to expand...

There's mods though.


----------



## Ribozyme

Any news on next elder scrolls ;p ? I would like a better level up system. The one in Oblivion wasn't perfect but it sure was better than the dumbed down one in Skyrim.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Any news on next elder scrolls ;p ? I would like a better level up system. The one in Oblivion wasn't perfect but it sure was better than the dumbed down one in Skyrim.


There won't be news for at least a year or two...


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> There won't be news for at least a year or two...


Bummer.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> In Oblivion The Elder Scrolls I was able to put all of my belongings in one chest and it didn't matter at which house, but I was able to get my items from each house as though the chests were linked. How does skyrim work, is this still the same?


My Oblivion never did that. Was likely a mod. My guess is Skyrim has a similar mod too.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> My Oblivion never did that. Was likely a mod. My guess is Skyrim has a similar mod too.


Mine did, that's what I liked about it. Maybe they fixed it in a patch or something, I was hoping it was the same thing in skyrim.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Mine did, that's what I liked about it. Maybe they fixed it in a patch or something, I was hoping it was the same thing in skyrim.


Had all the patches, DLC, expansions, etc.

Pretty sure it was a mod.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Had all the patches, DLC, expansions, etc.
> 
> Pretty sure it was a mod.


I never modded my oblivion install and the last time I played it was 2009. And I didn't have any dlcs or expansions either so it was probably patched in one of those because I def had all the items in any chest i had in an owned house.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Not sure what to tell you. Must of had at least 500 hours if not more in Oblivion. Never had that feature by default. Including through base game, various patches, DLC's etc. So vanilla game in many different patch flavors never had it. I'm certain you had to have a mod for that.

Skyrim I can say definitely does not have that (just like my Oblivion). So for Skyrim you will likely need to search for a mod.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Not sure what to tell you. Must of had at least 500 hours if not more in Oblivion. Never had that feature by default. Including through base game, various patches, DLC's etc. So vanilla game in many different patch flavors never had it. I'm certain you had to have a mod for that.
> 
> Skyrim I can say definitely does not have that (just like my Oblivion). So for Skyrim you will likely need to search for a mod.


I don't necessarily want it, just stating I had it in my install of oblivion. I didn't mod it because my pc wouldn't have been able to handle it at the time.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Gotcha. Though I doubt a mod like that would have adversely affected performance at all









Anyway, I think I want to make a Redguard or Orc warrior character and a Bosmer archer. I've been doing the Nord thing for a while and I think I need to branch out.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Gotcha. Though I doubt a mod like that would have adversely affected performance at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyway, I think I want to make a Redguard or Orc warrior character and a Bosmer archer. I've been doing the Nord thing for a while and I think I need to branch out.*


That's me too. So I started a female Redguard and a male Orc character. Made a female Bosmer too. Been making a lot of characters lately and just saving them.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's me too. So I started a female Redguard and a male Orc character. Made a female Bosmer too. Been making a lot of characters lately and just saving them.


I've got characters named test1 through test77 saved right now


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's me too. So I started a female Redguard and a male Orc character. Made a female Bosmer too. Been making a lot of characters lately and just saving them.


I actually have a variety of characters - around a dozen - that I play from time to time, but a bunch more that I created just so I could export them and make custom NPCs. Some are followers, like my SOTN Alucard dude, others are powerful and ticked-off enemies for me to hunt down when I'm strong enough.


----------



## gatornation240

played last night on a older save file that wasn't huge and I'm still having issues. This time my gpu usage was dropping from 80-90% to 40% to 0% where I would freeze for a split sec and back to 80-90%. I'm not maxing out vram as it has only touched 2400 mb and thats when I had 30+ mods currently only running 3 or 4 including Sharpshooters. I only see this in Skyrim; Crysis 3, M:LL, FC3 all play smooth as butter, hopefully this is a Dx9 driver related issue. I'll try fallout 3 and some other Dx9 games tonight. That driver from amd can't come out soon enough, all my games run perfect now EXCEPT the game I built the PC for....


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> played last night on a older save file that wasn't huge and I'm still having issues. This time my gpu usage was dropping from 80-90% to 40% to 0% where I would freeze for a split sec and back to 80-90%. I'm not maxing out vram as it has only touched 2400 mb and thats when I had 30+ mods currently only running 3 or 4 including Sharpshooters. I only see this in Skyrim; Crysis 3, M:LL, FC3 all play smooth as butter, hopefully this is a Dx9 driver related issue. I'll try fallout 3 and some other Dx9 games tonight. That driver from amd can't come out soon enough, all my games run perfect now EXCEPT the game I built the PC for....


Have you tried the savegame cleaner? It helped me on more than one messed-up save...

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31724/?


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> Have you tried the savegame cleaner? It helped me on more than one messed-up save...
> 
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/31724/?


I'll def give this a try, thanks. Started a new game and the dip to 0% gpu has stopped so it's gotta be a game save issue. But I found my gpu clock bouncing around during gameplay (new save) but only in skyrim lol It's a tiny sample size but I think it captures whats happening.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Does anybody know why my manikins are floating around and halfway into the wall? It's quite annoying especially when I fit them with some of my best armor! Any solution?


There's a creepypasta in there somewhere.

(srsly, if that inspires anyone to make one, i want credit)


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> There's a creepypasta in there somewhere.
> 
> (srsly, if that inspires anyone to make one, i want credit)


Instead of the Weeping Angels...it's the Bored Mannequins. When you are gone adventuring they rummage through your stuff, eat your food and use your furniture. Your bookshelves will have been rearranged and bookmarks are in totally different places. And in your alchemy nook, there's a bunch of ingredients gone and a lot of really weak and useless potions you don't remember making (because a mannequin's alchemy skill is quite low). And your steward/housecarl/spouse, if you have one, is clueless because they've been wandering around a mile from the house.

One morning you will awaken at home to find your bed surrounded by sinister, faceless figures who have finally tired of your dominance and are ready to take over. And all your cool weapons and armor will not help you because they're already equipped with them. Beware...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Mannequins are buggy pieces of crap. Not sure why Bethesda just made male ones and have not fixed their wandering ways.


----------



## Scorpion49

So sad, my Skyrim is now crashing after 5-10 minutes of playing. Now I have to figure out which mod it is out of 174


----------



## AbdullahG

Does anyone know a mod that shows information on your save, including what quests you've completed? The quest log doesn't seem to track miscellaneous quests.


----------



## CannedBullets

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422950/anyone-having-issues-with-326-80-in-skyrim

Anyone else having issues with 326.80 and Skyrim? I had to downgrade back to 320.49 to fix them.


----------



## Highlnder3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422950/anyone-having-issues-with-326-80-in-skyrim
> 
> Anyone else having issues with 326.80 and Skyrim? I had to downgrade back to 320.49 to fix them.


Guess I should be glad that I have not upgraded to 326.80 yet.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highlnder3*
> 
> Guess I should be glad that I have not upgraded to 326.80 yet.


Apparently on the thread I posted in the GeForce forums I'm the only one having the issue besides some guy who gets bad textures and render distances, and that might just be because he uses alt+tab a lot.


----------



## Scorpion49

So, I'm back on the vanilla game while I'm trying to sort out my frame rate. I found that running my 120hz monitor at 100hz does not cause constant game-breaking physics problems if I vsync it there.

Question is, I can't for the life of me seem to maintain 100fps, both my GPU's are around 30% load, and my CPU sees two threads at around 60% load, but the fps still drops a ton. For example, on the intro scene it runs locked at 100 until I look at the other cart and then it drops to 70 for no apparent reason (I'm sure the horrible gamebryo engine is to blame here). Anyone have a good tweaking guide to see if I can get a little more with the .ini files?


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Does anyone know a mod that shows information on your save, including what quests you've completed? The quest log doesn't seem to track miscellaneous quests.


Skyrim Quest Deleter I've used this tool a couple times before. It is very primitive, but will generate all of the quests in your save. I'm not sure how to read the output or anything, I would check with the Nexus mod page and look through the comments. This is the closest thing I could find.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I got bored... Ysolda's face made me laugh when I was trying to take this screenshot.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I got bored... Ysolda's face made me laugh when I was trying to take this screenshot.


 LOL...you have to admit, that's exactly the same look cosplayers usually get outside of conventions etc.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorkseid*
> 
> LOL...you have to admit, that's exactly the same look cosplayers usually get outside of conventions etc.


lol yes. He is 1.65 height so hes like 12 feet tall compared to everyone else. Really funny looking and can't fit through doors.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hey guys.....
which ENB would you recommend me to use on my sig rig?Next week i'm switching to a GTX770 and gonna sell my 570.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Hey guys.....
> which ENB would you recommend me to use on my sig rig?Next week i'm switching to a GTX770 and gonna sell my 570.


RealVision ENB.
http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936

IMO one of the most balanced ENBs in terms of performance and looks.
It won't rape your framerate even the FULL one like your average ENB and offers comparable if not better quality.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I've like RealVision a lot so far, but its still the only ENB I've tried. I plan to give Lifeshield's ENB a go too.


----------



## kgtuning

Can you use realvision enb and the 2k HD mod together?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Can you use realvision enb and the 2k HD mod together?


Eyup


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Eyup


Thanks, I'm still very new at skyrim mods and just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Dorkseid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> RealVision ENB.
> http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/30936
> 
> IMO one of the most balanced ENBs in terms of performance and looks.
> It won't rape your framerate even the FULL one like your average ENB and offers comparable if not better quality.


This definitely. It even works well on my system.


----------



## Baasha

RealVision ENB FTW!


----------



## HereToERADICATE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> RealVision ENB FTW!


Agreed. It is the first and only ENB that my system can run while being perfectly happy with the performance and visuals. Not only that but their nexus page is the most well written and noob friendly one I've ever came across. There is literally no way you can screw it up.

If you want playability and beauty Realvision is the way to go.


----------



## gatornation240

Knight have you tried sharpshooters? That is what I've been running for awhile, how do they compare?


----------



## Scorpion49

I really really really really really really hate steam. It decided to do that thing where is just acts like none of my games are installed so I have to remap everything... now my saved games won't load because it re-updated the game folder and I have to install all 174 mods all over... again. Guess I'm done with Skyrim for the time being because I just don't have to patience for it right now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I really really really really really really hate steam. It decided to do that thing where is just acts like none of my games are installed so I have to remap everything... now my saved games won't load because it re-updated the game folder and I have to install all 174 mods all over... again. Guess I'm done with Skyrim for the time being because I just don't have to patience for it right now.


That is why backup the Skyrim


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is why backup the Skyrim


Vanilla is backed up, in two locations. But I never backed up the modded version this time as it has grown to a whopping 46GB.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Vanilla is backed up, in two locations. But I never backed up the modded version this time as it has grown to a whopping 46GB.


I have a 1TB HDD personally that I backup stuff to and I think currently I have archived backups of vanilla Skyrim, lite modded Skyrim, and heavily modded Skyrim.







Collectively they take up about 150GB I believe.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have a 1TB HDD personally that I backup stuff to and I think currently I have archived backups of vanilla Skyrim, lite modded Skyrim, and heavily modded Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collectively they take up about 150GB I believe.


Yeah, I'm on a space crunch after my 1TB WD drive took a crap on me, now I only have the 500GB Seagate for games/storage plus my 128GB SSD. I only have about 100GB free in the system now.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Thank you very much guys for your suggestions....


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is why backup the Skyrim


OC what exactly should I backup when I do, the entire skyrim folder+game saves from my docs?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Knight have you tried sharpshooters? That is what I've been running for awhile, how do they compare?


Both are full versions.

Sharpshooters ENB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







RealVision ENB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







RealVision is slightly darker with better Ambient Occlusion IMO. On the other hand Sharpshooters is brighter and uses older version of ENB, I like the Bloom on Sharpshooters too. RealVision is updated continually every-time a new vanilla revision releases, but Sharpshooters hasn't been updated in a while, so Sharpshooters doesn't take advantages of the newer image quality enhancements in the new vanilla ENB.
Both look great, both use same resources. But I prefer RealVision personally. It is up to the personal taste.


----------



## gatornation240

Thanks knight, gonna give real a try, SS looks blurry in comparison


----------



## exyia

does adding a mod by file in NMM add/categorize it properly? or does it just add it under "unassigned"?

I'm re-formatting for a new motherboard this weekend, so I'm not sure if there's a way to save the "registry" (or whatever you call of it) of the mod list in NMM


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> does adding a mod by file in NMM add/categorize it properly? or does it just add it under "unassigned"?
> 
> I'm re-formatting for a new motherboard this weekend, so I'm not sure if there's a way to save the "registry" (or whatever you call of it) of the mod list in NMM


I believe if you install the mod through the NMM link on a mod page it'll install it where its supposed to go but if you install a mod with the 'install from file' method in NMM it'll install it under the unassigned folder.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I believe if you install the mod through the NMM link on a mod page it'll install it where its supposed to go but if you install a mod with the 'install from file' method in NMM it'll install it under the unassigned folder.


that's what I was afraid of....great, so no way to copy the NMM mod list over properly to a new install (maybe there's a file that contains them, I'll look later)


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> that's what I was afraid of....great, so no way to copy the NMM mod list over properly to a new install (maybe there's a file that contains them, I'll look later)


That has been my exact experience with it at least. I'm in the same boat. I'll be switching out a cpu/motherboard soon and I'll have to do the same thing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> does adding a mod by file in NMM add/categorize it properly? or does it just add it under "unassigned"?
> 
> I'm re-formatting for a new motherboard this weekend, so I'm not sure if there's a way to save the "registry" (or whatever you call of it) of the mod list in NMM


That information must be saved somewhere, either within the NMM install directory or perhaps in the AppData somewhere. If you copy the entire NMM installation and mod folders linked to it, you may be able to just transfer it in its entirety.

NMM might not like it that much, so you may have to do a repair install of NMM on your new OS, but I would think it would save that mod list. Maybe someone else will know where that info is saved and you can just copy the 1 file even.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> that's what I was afraid of....great, so no way to copy the NMM mod list over properly to a new install (maybe there's a file that contains them, I'll look later)


Just wanted to jump in and let you know, you can change how a mod is classified in NMM as well as create your own classifications.


----------



## gatornation240

*OC'ING* what should I backup when doing so? Just the Skyrim folder+saves in my doc?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and let you know, you can change how a mod is classified in NMM as well as create your own classifications.


but it still won't be linked to it's online nexus mod page - so I won't see if there's a new version available and such

I guess I'm stuck re-installing everything again


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> *OC'ING* what should I backup when doing so? Just the Skyrim folder+saves in my doc?


That is what I personally do. It has always worked for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> but it still won't be linked to it's online nexus mod page - so I won't see if there's a new version available and such
> 
> I guess I'm stuck re-installing everything again


If it no longer retains the data of which mod it is linked to on Nexus then yes, you would have to reinstall it. I use Bash normally though, which doesn't have links to begin with so I got use to it I guess.


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is what I personally do. It has always worked for me.


Thanks bro


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Thanks bro


Not a problem at all.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> but it still won't be linked to it's online nexus mod page - so I won't see if there's a new version available and such
> 
> I guess I'm stuck re-installing everything again


Don't quote me on this, but I think you can save your mods downloaded through Nexus Mod Manager. For instance my mods directory is Local Disk (C Games> Nexus Mod Manager> Skyrim. Just copy the whole Games folder to a flash drive or whatever you may have and when you're done reformatting your motherboard, copy the Games folder back to its respected folder. When you reinstall NMM I believe the mods will show back up as long as you have the mod directory within NMM setup to where you have copied the Games folder to. After that all you should have to do is activate the mods in NMM.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I think you can save your mods downloaded through Nexus Mod Manager. For instance my mods directory is Local Disk (C Games> Nexus Mod Manager> Skyrim. Just copy the whole Games folder to a flash drive or whatever you may have and when you're done reformatting your motherboard, copy the Games folder back to its respected folder. When you reinstall NMM I believe the mods will show back up as long as you have the mod directory within NMM setup to where you have copied the Games folder to. After that all you should have to do is activate the mods in NMM.


That's exactly what I was going to do myself. Theoretically it should work fine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

You can definitely copy the install info and mod info files for NMM to carry over if you need to. Conversely, if you reinstall Skyrim from scratch, you will need to delete the install info to have NMM show that nothing is installed again.


----------



## Moragg

I'm going to suggest people ditch NMM, it's more trouble than it's worth. Use Mod Organiser instead (or Wyre Bash).

To set up MO just follow the first few steps here:
http://wiki.step-project.com/index.php?title=User:Neovalen/Skyrim_Revisited_-_Legendary_Edition&oldid=27202

Really everything before the unnofficial patches should be done. MO will make your life a lot easier than NMM though, I can promise you that. Just make sure to move your downloads folder off the SSD, unless you have lots (and I mean lots) of space to spare.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'm going to suggest people ditch NMM, it's more trouble than it's worth. Use Mod Organiser instead (or Wyre Bash).
> 
> To set up MO just follow the first few steps here:
> http://wiki.step-project.com/index.php?title=User:Neovalen/Skyrim_Revisited_-_Legendary_Edition&oldid=27202
> 
> Really everything before the unnofficial patches should be done. MO will make your life a lot easier than NMM though, I can promise you that. Just make sure to move your downloads folder off the SSD, unless you have lots (and I mean lots) of space to spare.


I tried to use MO back when I was playing, it was good for some things but NMM was simpler and worked better in others. I may have used a combination of the 2 really. By now they may have fixed any issues I had with it and made it a full on replacement though. Definitely something to check out.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I tried to use MO back when I was playing, it was good for some things but NMM was simpler and worked better in others. I may have used a combination of the 2 really. By now they may have fixed any issues I had with it and made it a full on replacement though. Definitely something to check out.


I used NMM a few weeks back, I ended up with such a horrible mess. My face/body textures were completely uncoordinated, and even though I removed all face/body mods the errors persisted.

MO is just as easy to use when set up properly, looks nicer, and has much better functionality. Granted my first run I knew nothing but when I uninstall mods I expect them to be uninstalled... not to persist and force me to just reinstall Skyrim.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That's exactly what I was going to do myself. Theoretically it should work fine.


Yeah, I've download mods from the Nexus before without NMM and just moved them over to the game folder and they showed up in the NMM. So yeah, it should work.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I tried to use MO back when I was playing, it was good for some things but NMM was simpler and worked better in others. I may have used a combination of the 2 really. By now they may have fixed any issues I had with it and made it a full on replacement though. Definitely something to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> I used NMM a few weeks back, I ended up with such a horrible mess. My face/body textures were completely uncoordinated, and even though I removed all face/body mods the errors persisted.
> 
> MO is just as easy to use when set up properly, looks nicer, and has much better functionality. Granted my first run I knew nothing but when I uninstall mods I expect them to be uninstalled... not to persist and force me to just reinstall Skyrim.
Click to expand...

There is a good amount of feedback about NMM (new version upcoming) and some comparisons to MO in the comments on the Nexus site here.

Seems like the next large NMM update will have some type of profiles being added, which would be excellent. There is some discussion about that in comments below that was a good read if anyone is interested.

MO may very well be superior, I just didn't use it enough or learn it well enough to replace NMM with it. I had a good system that worked for me


----------



## Moragg

Whatever works for you... I found MO to work better and have the functionality I need, with the simplicity that NMM had. But if NMM is working, the last thing I'd suggest would be to try and move everything to MO.

For anyone beginning to mod skyrim though I'd still say follow that guide for setting up MO, it does things easier, especially for more complicated modding.


----------



## gatornation240

Has anyone found an ENB that works with skyrim performance monitor?
Some pics from gameplay:


----------



## AbdullahG

No ENB can work with SPM. It has something to do with the ENB binaries conflicting with SPM files.


----------



## Moragg

While not as comprehensive as the SPM, I use Skyrim-ELys-meminfo

It's small and discreet in the top right, shows me skyrim.exe ram usage, peak ram usage, fps, and is ENB friendly.


----------



## Pimphare

Has anyone gotten ENB and Rivatuner to work in harmony? I want to be able to monitor my cpu and gpu temps using HWinfo and Rivatuner, but ENB's d3d9.dll doesn't like Rivatuner and won't even allow me to start Skyrim. Just an instant crash.


----------



## Maian

I'm not 100% sure on what I'm about to say, so I can't guarantee it to work:

There are two versions of an ENB file - Wrapper and Injector. I think the wrapper is the one where you put the 'd3d9.dll' file in your Skyrim directory. The Injector works a little differently. If I remember correctly (I never tried this, personally) I think the Injector works with OSD programs like RivaTuner.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on what I'm about to say, so I can't guarantee it to work:
> 
> There are two versions of an ENB file - Wrapper and Injector. I think the wrapper is the one where you put the 'd3d9.dll' file in your Skyrim directory. The Injector works a little differently. If I remember correctly (I never tried this, personally) I think the Injector works with OSD programs like RivaTuner.


I think with the injector you have to start enbhost.exe before you run skse.exe


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on what I'm about to say, so I can't guarantee it to work:
> 
> There are two versions of an ENB file - Wrapper and Injector. I think the wrapper is the one where you put the 'd3d9.dll' file in your Skyrim directory. The Injector works a little differently. If I remember correctly (I never tried this, personally) I think the Injector works with OSD programs like RivaTuner.


I've tried playing around with Injector....still no luck. Thanks anyway!







I'll figure out something else.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Has anyone found an ENB that works with skyrim performance monitor?
> Some pics from gameplay:
> 
> 
> 
> nice helmet....from which armor??


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> nice helmet....from which armor??


It's a FABLE Armor set mod and she( lydia) is holding dual Keybalde from kingdom hearts
Made a short clip from yesterday playing around, better look @ the armor in it for you http://youtu.be/A-7iiyYVgCE


----------



## Stash9876

Any recommendations for a good hotkey mod?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Any recommendations for a good hotkey mod?


http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/23416//?
'more hotkeys please'


----------



## Scorpion49

So I had one of those weird moments in Skyrim last night... I was confused. Sitting at my desk yelling "come at me broooooooo" and nothing happened.


----------



## Roybattius

I've never played Skyrim and thinking about buying it. Should I go ahead and buy Legendary Edition or save $30 and just get the standard edition? Can DLC the stuff in Legendary later on?

Also, what is the best texture packs, mods to pretty things up? I've got a beefy machine/GPU and want it to look great.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roybattius*
> 
> I've never played Skyrim and thinking about buying it. Should I go ahead and buy Legendary Edition or save $30 and just get the standard edition? Can DLC the stuff in Legendary later on?
> 
> Also, what is the best texture packs, mods to pretty things up? I've got a beefy machine/GPU and want it to look great.


I'd say go for the Legendary Edition if it's only $30 more and you can afford it. Some mods require you to have the DLC content. There are so many mods to list. I'd suggest going to Skyrim Nexus and download and install Nexus Mod Manager. You'll have to create a free account which is fairly simple. I'd start with Skyrim HD 2K, SkyUI, Skyrim Floral Overhaul by Vurt, Lush Trees and Grass, aMidian Born Book of Silence armor, Climates of Tamriel, Pure Waters, Static Mesh Improvement, Enhanced Lights and FX... Note: You'll need to have SKSE installed to use SkyUI and many other mods. All of these mods that I've listed can be found at Skyrim Nexus except for SKSE. Just do a google search for it and grab the latest version. Also after you've managed to install all of the mods you want, I'd recommend trying out some ENB mods. They'll really bring out the best of everything.

I'm using everything I've listed above and love it! Good luck and happy gaming!!


----------



## Roybattius

Thanks Pimphare!


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone, I'm trying to disable vsync on skyrim and I have tried to iPresentInterval=0 method, but it doesnt seem to be working. Is there an alternative?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm trying to disable vsync on skyrim and I have tried to iPresentInterval=0 method, but it doesnt seem to be working. Is there an alternative?


Are you using an ENB?


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Are you using an ENB?


Yes, but it seemed to happen without them


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Yes, but it seemed to happen without them


Since you are using an ENB make sure you edit the following in enblocal.ini:

[LIMITER]
WaitBusyRenderer=false

Otherwise check CCC to make sure vsync isn't being forced in your drivers. Or try running it in fullscreen mode vs. windowed mode and vice versa.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Can you guys help me out? For a while now this weird blue fog has been following my character around. I've done some research and I think I have some spell effect stuck on me, but I don't know what spell it is that I'm supposed to remove. Can anyone help?


Edit: Nevermind I fixed it, had to download a script to get the effect to go away.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I understand this maybe a NOOB question, but where do I find the official Bethesda HD pack for Skyrim? Can I get it from Steam?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I understand this maybe a NOOB question, but where do I find the official Bethesda HD pack for Skyrim? Can I get it from Steam?


I do believe it's listed under the DLC for Skyrim.


----------



## ginger_nuts

I can't find it *HERE* or *HERE* even *HERE*.

I am totally not getting this


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> I can't find it *HERE* or *HERE* even *HERE*.
> 
> I am totally not getting this


On steam go to library and have SKyrim on the page. On the right side there is a list and DLC is just over halfway down that list. Right click on it and of the 4 DLC the last is the HD pack.


----------



## ginger_nuts

Thank you, downloading now


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> Thank you, downloading now


np glad to help.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Can you guys help me out? For a while now this weird blue fog has been following my character around. I've done some research and I think I have some spell effect stuck on me, but I don't know what spell it is that I'm supposed to remove. Can anyone help?
> 
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I fixed it, had to download a script to get the effect to go away.


You should post the cause and fix here for someone else who might end up with the same issue


----------



## Thingamajig

My modified dragon battles. How i envisioned they should be in vanilla skyrim. No more "instant" dragon kills - fighting requires strategy, evasion and timed attacks to bring them down:











Screenshot capture links can be found in the youtube video descriptions. It's a useful comparison to the quality loss youtube compression causes.


----------



## Rmerwede

Hi All!

Has anyone been experiencing any sudden (last few weeks or so) Issues while using STEP mods, NMM, SKSE, or SkyUI? I am asking here because I didn't even get one view on the Nexus Forums









It's very weird... I had most STEP mods installed and have been using them for quite some time. I also have a few others installed. Body replacers, equip toggles, remodeled armor. I am really hoping someone can make sense of some of these issues, and hopefully shine a light.

See spoiler for full story:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



-So the issues started after I changed GPUs from SLI 670s to a 770. It was working fine, just less performance.

-I changed my ENB from True Vision to Somber, and experienced a lot of screen tearing, so I kept switching to K ENB, and Potpourri's (which don't have screen tearing). Then I started to get really long load times.

-So, I upgraded my aging Phoenix Pro SSD to a new EVO 840, and did a clean Windows 7 install. I also received my gtx 780 and hoped that would solve the issues.

-I installed all STEP mods and everything was good. I installed my mods, and the Somber ENB, and experienced screen tearing again. I tried the ENBs listed above again, and got the really long load times. Sometimes it would just CTD after a very long load. Even if I was able to load, the first combat or UI sequence would lock the game (not the system).

-I removed all the mods, and the load times were still much longer than they should be.

-I did a clean install (per STEP's instructions), and the load times were still horrible.

-I cut down on the textures significantly, and it made no difference.

-I uninstalled NMM, and BOSS, deleted their preference files, and did a fresh install. Still had terrible load times.

-The only thing I could think of at this point was to reinstall Windows 7. I did, and that finally got the game back to normal.

-I installed all of the STEP mods that I use very methodically, and had the game running great with barely any load times. This included a ton of textures.

-I added my mods, and I got terrible load times, and freezing again . Now this sounds like one of my mods is conflicting with a STEP mod, but they had all been running perfectly for some time. I am unsure if Skyrim had been updated recently.



So, the main problem I am having is that removing all these mods, and clean install will not solve the loading and freezing problems. So I can not just shut off the mods one-by-one, and see which one it is. I seem to have to reinstall Windows to get the game back to a clean slate.

Thanks for reading if you did. Any thoughts are appreciated!

Edit: Is it SkyUI or SKSE that scans a whole bunch of stuff after you first load a save? If I try to do anything taxing while it is scanning all of the equipment and spells, the game freezes. My mods consist of very large files of remodeled armor. Could this be too much for whatever is scanning?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Has anyone been experiencing any sudden (last few weeks or so) Issues while using STEP mods, NMM, SKSE, or SkyUI? I am asking here because I didn't even get one view on the Nexus Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very weird... I had most STEP mods installed and have been using them for quite some time. I also have a few others installed. Body replacers, equip toggles, remodeled armor. I am really hoping someone can make sense of some of these issues, and hopefully shine a light.
> 
> See spoiler for full story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> -So the issues started after I changed GPUs from SLI 670s to a 770. It was working fine, just less performance.
> 
> -I changed my ENB from True Vision to Somber, and experienced a lot of screen tearing, so I kept switching to K ENB, and Potpourri's (which don't have screen tearing). Then I started to get really long load times.
> 
> -So, I upgraded my aging Phoenix Pro SSD to a new EVO 840, and did a clean Windows 7 install. I also received my gtx 780 and hoped that would solve the issues.
> 
> -I installed all STEP mods and everything was good. I installed my mods, and the Somber ENB, and experienced screen tearing again. I tried the ENBs listed above again, and got the really long load times. Sometimes it would just CTD after a very long load. Even if I was able to load, the first combat or UI sequence would lock the game (not the system).
> 
> -I removed all the mods, and the load times were still much longer than they should be.
> 
> -I did a clean install (per STEP's instructions), and the load times were still horrible.
> 
> -I cut down on the textures significantly, and it made no difference.
> 
> -I uninstalled NMM, and BOSS, deleted their preference files, and did a fresh install. Still had terrible load times.
> 
> -The only thing I could think of at this point was to reinstall Windows 7. I did, and that finally got the game back to normal.
> 
> -I installed all of the STEP mods that I use very methodically, and had the game running great with barely any load times. This included a ton of textures.
> 
> -I added my mods, and I got terrible load times, and freezing again . Now this sounds like one of my mods is conflicting with a STEP mod, but they had all been running perfectly for some time. I am unsure if Skyrim had been updated recently.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the main problem I am having is that removing all these mods, and clean install will not solve the loading and freezing problems. So I can not just shut off the mods one-by-one, and see which one it is. I seem to have to reinstall Windows to get the game back to a clean slate.
> 
> Thanks for reading if you did. Any thoughts are appreciated!
> 
> Edit: Is it SkyUI or SKSE that scans a whole bunch of stuff after you first load a save? If I try to do anything taxing while it is scanning all of the equipment and spells, the game freezes. My mods consist of very large files of remodeled armor. Could this be too much for whatever is scanning?


Do you use Skyrim Flora Overhaul by any chance? I had experienced infinite loading screens recently so I deleted the tamrieltreelod.dds file and it fixed that, but now the tree lod looks like crap. This file can be found in your Skyrim folder directory...Skyrim> Data> textures> Terrain> Tamriel> trees. Another thing I can think of is have you checked your saved game files for saved game bloat? Some mods that use SKSE cause saved game bloat that's difficult to reverse. Saved game bloat would happen over time though. You can check it by going to Documents> My Games> Skyrim> Saves then right click and select properties on the latest saved game .ess file. Normal saved game file size can vary around 10mb give or take a few. If your saved game files are for example 50mb or even higher then you have saved game bloat. You can monitor you saved game files each time you save your game. Make sure the file size doesn't jump up a couple megabytes or so each time you save your game. I'd suspect that one of your mods is the culprit. You may need to test your mods one at a time to isolate this issue. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Do you use Skyrim Flora Overhaul by any chance? I had experienced infinite loading screens recently so I deleted the tamrieltreelod.dds file and it fixed that, but now the tree lod looks like crap. This file can be found in your Skyrim folder directory...Skyrim> Data> textures> Terrain> Tamriel> trees. Another thing I can think of is have you checked your saved game files for saved game bloat? Some mods that use SKSE cause saved game bloat that's difficult to reverse. Saved game bloat would happen over time though. You can check it by going to Documents> My Games> Skyrim> Saves then right click and select properties on the latest saved game .ess file. Normal saved game file size can vary around 10mb give or take a few. If your saved game files are for example 50mb or even higher then you have saved game bloat. You can monitor you saved game files each time you save your game. Make sure the file size doesn't jump up a couple megabytes or so each time you save your game. I'd suspect that one of your mods is the culprit. You may need to test your mods one at a time to isolate this issue. Let us know what you find out.


Hey thanks for the reply Pimphare!

I do use Skyrim Flora Overhaul, but I don't not experience an issue with it installed. It is only when I add some of my preferred mods to the ones that are in STEP. I will check if removing that file helps.

As for the saves, I wish that was the case. I only have about 20 saves ATM with the largest being 9MB.

Thanks again!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply Pimphare!
> 
> I do use Skyrim Flora Overhaul, but I don't not experience an issue with it installed. It is only when I add some of my preferred mods to the ones that are in STEP. I will check if removing that file helps.
> 
> As for the saves, I wish that was the case. I only have about 20 saves ATM with the largest being 9MB.
> 
> Thanks again!


Which mod is it that causes the issues?


----------



## Thingamajig

I normally go by this rule of thumb:

If a savegame file is >20mb, it's cause for concern

Otherwise, all is good. Normal savegame filesize is around 7-12mb.

a 50mb savegame file, something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Which mod is it that causes the issues?


That's the problem. They were all working harmoniously until recently. Even if I deactivate the mods one-by-one, remove them all, or do a clean install, the load times still persist on the clean install. Even with clean saves and new games.

I am going to restore the system with a backup I made before I installed any mods. Then install one by one. if it works, I may find which one slows it down, then I wont install it after another restore.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> That's the problem. They were all working harmoniously until recently. Even if I deactivate the mods one-by-one, remove them all, or do a clean install, the load times still persist on the clean install. Even with clean saves and new games.
> 
> I am going to restore the system with a backup I made before I installed any mods. Then install one by one. if it works, I may find which one slows it down, then I wont install it after another restore.


Do you have any other games you can test loading times with? If you're getting this issue after reinstalling Windows and with no mods it could be a HDD issue. It may also be an unstable clock - can you try running your system at stock to see if that's the issue?


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Do you have any other games you can test loading times with? If you're getting this issue after reinstalling Windows and with no mods it could be a HDD issue. It may also be an unstable clock - can you try running your system at stock to see if that's the issue?


hrm.. I can try that. The system seems to work fine with all other games, but it could be causing a strain on some components.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I normally go by this rule of thumb:
> 
> If a savegame file is >20mb, it's cause for concern
> 
> Otherwise, all is good. Normal savegame filesize is around 7-12mb.
> 
> a 50mb savegame file, something is seriously wrong.


That's right! I was just throwing a number out there. I had experienced save game bloat a while back so I just started over completely from scratch, game installation, mods and all. I don't remember the size of the bloat, but it was getting pretty high. It's a real pain in the arse.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> That's right! I was just throwing a number out there. I had experienced save game bloat a while back so I just started over completely from scratch, game installation, mods and all. I don't remember the size of the bloat, but it was getting pretty high. It's a real pain in the arse.


There are tools that allow you to remove savegame bloat...


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> There are tools that allow you to remove savegame bloat...


Yeah I think I've read something about that a while back. I hope I won't have to go there!


----------



## Thingamajig

There arn't any real effective tools to remove savegame bloat. Once a save starts to bloat, it's a safe bet sooner or later that chain of saves from that will eventually require scrapping.

This is why you have to be EXTREMELY selective on what mods you have in your game. Mods that do core gameplay changes or otherwise have many scripts tied to their functionality have a high risk of causing bloat and corruption - unless the mod creator is an experienced scripter.

Also, as mod scripts can remain in a game even once the mod is removed, there is no guarantee removing the "culprit" mod will rectify the issue.

Ultimately, there is no real fix to bloat. Once you get it, you're screwed. You just have to practice safe modding practices and check a mods frequency of updates and comment sections to determine if it's worthwhile taking the risk and putting in your game. I generally avoid mods that havn't seen updates in a while, and certainly avoid mods if their comment sections are inundated with bug reports.

It also helps to know a bit of background of that particular modder. See if they've made mods before and to what quality.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> There arn't any real effective tools to remove savegame bloat. Once a save starts to bloat, it's a safe bet sooner or later that chain of saves from that will eventually require scrapping.
> 
> This is why you have to be EXTREMELY selective on what mods you have in your game. Mods that do core gameplay changes or otherwise have many scripts tied to their functionality have a high risk of causing bloat and corruption - unless the mod creator is an experienced scripter.
> 
> Also, as mod scripts can remain in a game even once the mod is removed, there is no guarantee removing the "culprit" mod will rectify the issue.
> 
> Ultimately, there is no real fix to bloat. Once you get it, you're screwed. You just have to practice safe modding practices and check a mods frequency of updates and comment sections to determine if it's worthwhile taking the risk and putting in your game. I generally avoid mods that havn't seen updates in a while, and certainly avoid mods if their comment sections are inundated with bug reports.
> 
> It also helps to know a bit of background of that particular modder. See if they've made mods before and to what quality.


Great points you've made here! I do try to stay away from heavily scripted mods now. Actually I don't like to use too many mods that require SKSE because of this. I agree, read read read the comments sections of a particular mod before injecting a potential risk into your game!! +1 Rep to you Thingamajig


----------



## AbdullahG

Speaking of saves, what's the largest save you've got? My current save is a level 43 character that has completed all quests in every hold except Windhelm. I haven't started any DLCs yet. It's currently 9.2MB.


----------



## Moragg

My largest file (Lvl25, not done a huge lot) on heavily modded Skyrim takes 12.7KB for the .ess and another 12KB for the .skse


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> My largest file (Lvl25, not done a huge lot) on heavily modded Skyrim takes 12.7KB for the .ess and another 12KB for the .skse


Wait, your save is 12.7*KB*? Is that a typo?


----------



## Thingamajig

Right now, i sit at 11.6Mb for my main save.

Considering i run with over 200 mods i expected it to be larger. I'm only at level 28 in this particular save but at least 60 hours in.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Haha, right now I'm watching game of thrones for the first time (I know, I know) and all I wanna do is play Skyrim.

I lost a save to bloating. Got up to 20mb and went up 1mb each time, with massive stutters. Just ditched it and started again, think I had a bad mod


----------



## Pimphare

My current saved game is 10.6mb on level 34 with 93 mods installed. If I remember right, my saved game bloat nightmare was somewhere around the 70-80mb range.







It was really horrible. Loading times were terrible and my game would freeze for about 5 seconds at a time and became more and more frequent.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Wait, your save is 12.7*KB*? Is that a typo?










you're right... it's 12.4MB


----------



## AbdullahG

I once got my save to reach 200MB. I have no idea how.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I once got my save to reach 200MB. I have no idea how.


haha did it even load?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha did it even load?


It did actually, but loading and saving times spanned for minutes. I just gave up on it, cut down on script heavy mods, and started using mods that reset cells faster and clean saves. It was originally 100MB, so I tried the wait 30 days trick for cells to reset. I used a mod that allowed me to wait for more than 24 hours. It was a disaster...


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> Has anyone been experiencing any sudden (last few weeks or so) Issues while using STEP mods, NMM, SKSE, or SkyUI? I am asking here because I didn't even get one view on the Nexus Forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very weird... I had most STEP mods installed and have been using them for quite some time. I also have a few others installed. Body replacers, equip toggles, remodeled armor. I am really hoping someone can make sense of some of these issues, and hopefully shine a light.
> 
> See spoiler for full story:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> -So the issues started after I changed GPUs from SLI 670s to a 770. It was working fine, just less performance.
> 
> -I changed my ENB from True Vision to Somber, and experienced a lot of screen tearing, so I kept switching to K ENB, and Potpourri's (which don't have screen tearing). Then I started to get really long load times.
> 
> -So, I upgraded my aging Phoenix Pro SSD to a new EVO 840, and did a clean Windows 7 install. I also received my gtx 780 and hoped that would solve the issues.
> 
> -I installed all STEP mods and everything was good. I installed my mods, and the Somber ENB, and experienced screen tearing again. I tried the ENBs listed above again, and got the really long load times. Sometimes it would just CTD after a very long load. Even if I was able to load, the first combat or UI sequence would lock the game (not the system).
> 
> -I removed all the mods, and the load times were still much longer than they should be.
> 
> -I did a clean install (per STEP's instructions), and the load times were still horrible.
> 
> -I cut down on the textures significantly, and it made no difference.
> 
> -I uninstalled NMM, and BOSS, deleted their preference files, and did a fresh install. Still had terrible load times.
> 
> -The only thing I could think of at this point was to reinstall Windows 7. I did, and that finally got the game back to normal.
> 
> -I installed all of the STEP mods that I use very methodically, and had the game running great with barely any load times. This included a ton of textures.
> 
> -I added my mods, and I got terrible load times, and freezing again . Now this sounds like one of my mods is conflicting with a STEP mod, but they had all been running perfectly for some time. I am unsure if Skyrim had been updated recently.
> 
> 
> 
> So, the main problem I am having is that removing all these mods, and clean install will not solve the loading and freezing problems. So I can not just shut off the mods one-by-one, and see which one it is. I seem to have to reinstall Windows to get the game back to a clean slate.
> 
> Thanks for reading if you did. Any thoughts are appreciated!
> 
> Edit: Is it SkyUI or SKSE that scans a whole bunch of stuff after you first load a save? If I try to do anything taxing while it is scanning all of the equipment and spells, the game freezes. My mods consist of very large files of remodeled armor. Could this be too much for whatever is scanning?


Thank you for everyone who provided tips and input!

The game is running better now, but It was a mix of issues. I made a system image with a clean install, and had to revert back three times before I was comfortable.

- There was one mod: BAMM, that just seemed to have stopped working. It was fine up until recently. I have a feeling the info was clogging up SkyUI's scanning feature.
- The Envision Face mod I was using sometimes would conflict with CBBE, but making sure I start with a save at helgen cured it.
- Lighting mods like ELFX, are really unstable for me, and lengthen the loading times drastically. I don't know why I have such a problem with a pretty high end rig.
- Any of the new ENB binaries cause crashing, and loading issues for me. If I turn off the memory manager, it gets a lot better. Again, I don't know why this is such an issue for my rig.
- Altering some settings in NV inspector with newer ENB binaries causes further loading issues.

So I went back to ENB .119 with True Vision Cinematic, and so far so good. I am quite disappointed however, that my rig has such trouble with this game. It is the whole reason I went with the GTX 780. The game was flawless on my SLI 670 4GB setup. But, I stepped up to a 770 and 780, sold the former and kept the latter, because the 670 value plummeted after the 760's came out.

Thanks again all!


----------



## Thingamajig

I thought i'd pop by and give any of you Avast anti-virus users a heads up:

So, i installed Avast 2014 about 4/5 days ago and for the most part, it ran without issue, but lately it's gone all AVG on my backside and is reporting things as viruses when they arn't. Namely, Skyrim Script Extender (Skse_loader.exe)

At first Nexus Mod manager started to say SKSE was not found, to which i checked the game directory and i found the .exe missing. No biggie i thought - i'll just redownload it.

So i go to the SKSE website, hit download (manual, .7zip file) and my browser starts throwing fits, "the connection was reset" errors and suchlike. Long story short - it's the new version of Avast 2014, seems to think the entire thing is a virus and everything associated with it is.

Major pain in the backside. It was this sort of thing that made me jump ship from AVG years ago, might need to do this with Avast now. It wouldn't be such a big deal if Avast actually listened to my instructions to "make exceptions" for the file, but it continually chooses to ignore me and just handle it in it's own way. Bloody thing.

And from the virus chest, it's actually done it to a few other mods for other games too. Such as the Darthmods for The Total War games.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I thought i'd pop by and give any of you Avast anti-virus users a heads up:
> 
> So, i installed Avast 2014 about 4/5 days ago and for the most part, it ran without issue, but lately it's gone all AVG on my backside and is reporting things as viruses when they arn't. Namely, Skyrim Script Extender (Skse_loader.exe)
> 
> At first Nexus Mod manager started to say SKSE was not found, to which i checked the game directory and i found the .exe missing. No biggie i thought - i'll just redownload it.
> 
> So i go to the SKSE website, hit download (manual, .7zip file) and my browser starts throwing fits, "the connection was reset" errors and suchlike. Long story short - it's the new version of Avast 2014, seems to think the entire thing is a virus and everything associated with it is.
> 
> Major pain in the backside. It was this sort of thing that made me jump ship from AVG years ago, might need to do this with Avast now. It wouldn't be such a big deal if Avast actually listened to my instructions to "make exceptions" for the file, but it continually chooses to ignore me and just handle it in it's own way. Bloody thing.
> 
> And from the virus chest, it's actually done it to a few other mods for other games too. Such as the Darthmods for The Total War games.


Thanks for the heads up! I use Avast too (free version), but couldn't you just add the file and/or URL to the Global Exclusions list? This is assuming that the interface is the same between paid and free.


----------



## Moragg

Kaspersky user here, it detected Skyrim Community Uncapper as suspicious, but never SKSE. Going to the security problems and telling Kaspersky to ignore the file made it work perfectly.


----------



## Boyboyd

Yeah i literally had to fix this this morning. Avast here too. Pretty easy to fix though just add an exception and disable avast as you download it.

In the readme file they say it happens a lot because it's a DLL injector, which apparently a lot of viruses are too.


----------



## szeged

skyrim continuing to crash insantly with all mods disabled all plugins disabled no ENB or anything, and its a fresh download

wat do


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> skyrim continuing to crash insantly with all mods disabled all plugins disabled no ENB or anything, and its a fresh download
> 
> wat do


Does it crash just after the Bethesda logo?


----------



## szeged

if i load into a game, it crashes on the first loading screen


----------



## Moragg

Starting a new game or loading a save? If the save was made when there were mods running that could be causing the issue.


----------



## szeged

happens when doing either


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> happens when doing either


Odd. Can you post a picture of your plugin setup please?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Well guess who was finally convinced to play Skyrim...


(background story)

I LOVE Shyvana, i mean i adore her. She's a champion from league of legends and I have so many matches played with her it's insane. I have well over 2100 played games as Shy, but the problem i had was the game was super stressful and i just couldnt play it much anymore because of how stressful the game was getting to be. But i deeply and sorely miss playing Shyvana, so i'm hoping to get this mod working.

But I'll probably need some help. I have never played skyrim before in my life and I don't care for the game at all. All i care bout is this mod so i can play as the character just not having to play in a terrible PVP setting.

So im going to get the game and install this mod or what not and make sure it works. and I want to further increase this mods' realism by introducing Shyvan's audio from LoL. Can that be done?
I might need some help from the pros! and any other suggested like graphics mods to have some fun with.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> happens when doing either


how is that possible.....???

new save game...
is the installation broke or something?Drivers?
I don't understand....


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> how is that possible.....???
> 
> new save game...
> is the installation broke or something?Drivers?
> I don't understand....


no idea, i reinstalled one more time yesterday, tried a new game, 0 mods installed, nothing edited in the files at all. crashes every time.


----------



## Moragg

Have you tried reinstalling DirectX? Another thing that could work is running Skyrim as admin, it may need to create some .ini's to get started.

Your SSD isn't too large, did you move your User folder?


----------



## szeged

ill try it as admin, if that doesnt work ill retry directx

also, have skyrim on a 1tb ssd atm, havent updated my sig


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ill try it as admin, if that doesnt work ill retry directx
> 
> also, have skyrim on a 1tb ssd atm, havent updated my sig


This was what I needed to get Skyrim to work: http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=35

But that was to actually open Skyrim, not load/create games.

The location of Skyrim isn't as important as if you've moved your User/Documents folder without creating a hard symlink, if you don't it could confuse Skyrim as that's where it stores saved games/inis and some other stuff. It would explain why the game loads but anything to do with games doesn't work.


----------



## xaiviax

szeged,
I suspect it may be because your rig setup is too powerful.

Random thoughts and possibilities:
Skyrim can crash if VRAM usage gets too high (skyrim engine problem, not card overflow)
Internal Skyrim physics engine begins to break down above 60fps and will eventually cause crashing.

If that helps, great. If not, good luck to you.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xaiviax*
> 
> szeged,
> I suspect it may be because your rig setup is too powerful.
> 
> Random thoughts and possibilities:
> Skyrim can crash if VRAM usage gets too high (skyrim engine problem, not card overflow)
> Internal Skyrim physics engine begins to break down above 60fps and will eventually cause crashing.
> 
> If that helps, great. If not, good luck to you.


ive tried it with 4/3/2/1 titan in my 3930k rig, still crashes lol.

i can understand crashes due to high vram use, but this is with 0 mods included.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive tried it with 4/3/2/1 titan in my 3930k rig, still crashes lol.
> 
> i can understand crashes due to high vram use, but this is with 0 mods included.


VRAM can't be the issue, esp without any mods. Did you try the stuff from my last post:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> This was what I needed to get Skyrim to work: http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/download/details.aspx?id=35
> 
> But that was to actually open Skyrim, not load/create games.
> 
> The location of Skyrim isn't as important as if you've moved your User/Documents folder without creating a hard symlink, if you don't it could confuse Skyrim as that's where it stores saved games/inis and some other stuff. It would explain why the game loads but anything to do with games doesn't work.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Skyrim crashing can be related to so many causes: Too high ugrid, 3.1G Ram usage, script/mod conflict, bloated save, etc.
Vram overload causes huge FPS stuttering, not crashes the game.


----------



## Pimphare

He's talking about a fresh install of the game without any mods though. I'm stumped on this one as well. Maybe there are some nasty registry keys or files still lingering from a previous install? I'd suspect he's deleted the old skyrimprefs.ini located in "My Documents" hasn't he?


----------



## szeged

I deleted literally anything and everything related to skyrim, still crashing on a new game after a fresh install.


----------



## Pimphare

Where are you installing the game? Are you using the latest update and DLC? I had some trouble with the game before where I had to display hidden files and went to "C:/users/name/appdata/local/skyrim" and opened a file with notepad and deleted one of the lines that was duplicated. I can't remember if that is the exact directory or what file it was but I'll look into it and report back.


----------



## Pimphare

Make sure there isn't any trace of the game in the hidden directory I posted if you hadn't already.

Edit: I think that directory may have something to do with mods. Don't quote me on that though. Lol


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I deleted literally anything and everything related to skyrim, still crashing on a new game after a fresh install.


If you are using Steam have you tried the verify integrity of game cache thingy. If not and you do use steam, right click the game in the steam list and select properties and got to the LOCAL FILES TAB.


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ive tried it with 4/3/2/1 titan in my 3930k rig, still crashes lol.
> 
> i can understand crashes due to high vram use, but this is with 0 mods included.


If you use ENB, then it is ENB that manages your memory (using v0.2xx), not Skyrim. I have successfully played skyrim for hours with my VRAM "usage" at 4072mb, and frequently play with it over 3900mb. So long as you are using ENB 0.2xx (0.231 is the latest) or higher, then Skyrim's memory addressing limitations should not be a problem. (As a matter of fact, ENB has fixed a lot of the memory issues that have plagued Skryim from the beginning due to it being a 32-bit process.) Additionally, tools like EVGA Precision X do not actually report the actual VRAM usage, only the amount of VRAM allocated. A better way to check actual VRAM usage is with ENB's SHIFT-ENTER UI. Expanding the Profile tab, you get a lot of realtime statistics, including free VRAM. Simply subtract that from your total VRAM, and you get your usage. I've had Skyrim Performance Monitor and EVGA Precision X tell me the game was using around 3700mb of VRAM, when according to ENB I had over 2900 free, which would indicate my actual usage was 1196mb (plus around 250mb used by ENB itself.) Take VRAM usage readings by external profilers with a grain of salt...they can only see the reserved usage, and cannot tell you how much of that reserve is actually in use by any process, including Skyrim.

As for crashing, there are a couple things. Skyrim has some VERY BAAAD threading code, and a few cases of poorly managed recursions. Exceptionally bad. It's almost (well, quite actually, really) shameful. The Skyrim game engine has significant thread contention and a couple severe deadlock issues in its loader and cell loading code. The first thing you can do to minimize the chance that those issues will cause you problems is make sure you never increase uGridsToLoad in Skyrim.ini above 5. Leave it at the default...if you increase it, regardless of how powerful your rig is, you are just inviting problems. There is a project to solve those problems by injecting a DLL that replaces the Skyrim cell loader with a fixed version that does not have the recursion problems or the deadlock problems. The mod on the nexus is called "Stable uGrids To Load". It is currently not stable...apparently the current v1.0 of the mod exacerbated some threading issues. The author is supposedly still working on it, and if/when it is done, a significant part of the game engine's instability should be fixed. That said, people have reported that using this mod has resolved a lot of their game instability/CTD issues...so it is worth a try.

Second, not all mods play well together, and finding a stable load order can be extremely difficult. I know you have zero mods installed (I'll get to that in a minute), but you should check out Skyrim Project Stability, and follow the guide (it's all in the description page on the Nexus). There are a few mods you should just never use. Mods with heavy scripting, like Wet and Cold, maybe Frostfall, and a few others should generally be avoided unless you are sure you've delt with script overload/lag issues (i.e. tweaking the Papyrus .ini settings to allot more time for script execution.) There are plenty of other things you can do to improve the stability of your game...read the guide, might help you a lot. (I've personally had persistent freezing problems for months...used to freeze every few minutes...my issues are down to freezing once every few hours now.)

Given that you have zero mods installed, have you tried reinstalling the game? I tried for a long time to avoid nuking my game install and reinstalling it with steam. Problem was, NMM can only do so much to maintain a clean load order. It tries to track which mods overwrite data from other mods, however this tracking can break down if you install/uninstall mods too much, particularly if you do not uninstall them in the reverse order that you installed them in. I found that after a while, if you are not extremely careful about the order in which you install and uninstall mods, you will eventually end up with remnants and fragments of mods installed. It took backing up, then completely deleting, my Skyrim install folder, and reinstalling it from Steam, to resolve the most severe of my issues. Since I did that, my crashes and freezes, which used to occur every few minutes, now occur every hour most frequently, and usually after around three hours of gameplay. There is obviously still something in my load order causing problems, and it is just a matter of time and brute force to figure out which mod(s) they are and eliminate them.

Given that you are crashing with zero mods installed, assuming you are using something like NMM or Steam to install your mods, it is possible you have remnants of mods, or possibly botched .ini edits, still in place that are causing your game to crash. Uninstalling, deleting anything left behind after the uninstall (including your Skyrim folder under My Games in your Documents), then reinstalling, should eliminate any remnants. Running the launcher once will recreate .ini files, then you should ONLY make the bare minimum necessary modifications for ENB (self shadows and bFloatPointRenderTarget) and, if you have it installed SFO (Skyrim Flora Overhaul) to configure grass correctly.

If your game STILL crashes after all that...then you seem to have a hardware problem. With a quartet of Titans, I can't imagine you lack sufficient GPU power. With a quartet of Titans, you MIGHT have a power supply problem. Using that many Titans, you are going to need ONE HELL of a power supply. Total wattage isn't going to be the most significant concern either...you'll need a lot of watts, but you also need to make sure the PSU can actually supply the required current. I under-amped a video card earlier this year and fried it. Before it fried, my entire system, but particularly Skyrim, was rabidly unstable, even vanilla crashed and froze. I recently upgraded to an EVGA SuperNOVA 1300w G2, which is able to supply over 108 amps on the 12v rail. More than I need, but with my overclocked CPU, I draw a LOT of amperage. Check your power supply and make sure that the 12v rail (or if it has more than one, at least two rails in conjunction) supply the recommended amperage for running a Titan. According to EVGA's site (on the details tab), you need a power supply capable of delivering at least 42 amps on the 12v rail (or, if you use two power connectors from different rails, that the total amperage from both is at least 42 amps). Technically speaking, this recommended amperage is for the whole system...but at a 250watt power draw per card at 12v, the current draw for each card is going to be around 21 amps. If you are really running FOUR GeForce Titans, you are probably going to want double the recommended...or 84 amps (that's a pretty beefy power supply...a 1000watt at least.)

Well, hope this helps. I recently went through a lot of Skyrim problems myself, and figured I'd share the knowledge I gained by solving very similar problems. I went from a 570 to a fried 660 running on 19 amps, to a pair of 760s running on 108 amps. The difference between total system stability before, and after, is like night and day. Assuming everything else has been done correctly, MAKE SURE YOU PROVIDE ENOUGH ELECTRICAL CURRENT!!


----------



## Durquavian

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrista*
> 
> If you use ENB, then it is ENB that manages your memory (using v0.2xx), not Skyrim. I have successfully played skyrim for hours with my VRAM "usage" at 4072mb, and frequently play with it over 3900mb. So long as you are using ENB 0.2xx (0.231 is the latest) or higher, then Skyrim's memory addressing limitations should not be a problem. (As a matter of fact, ENB has fixed a lot of the memory issues that have plagued Skryim from the beginning due to it being a 32-bit process.) Additionally, tools like EVGA Precision X do not actually report the actual VRAM usage, only the amount of VRAM allocated. A better way to check actual VRAM usage is with ENB's SHIFT-ENTER UI. Expanding the Profile tab, you get a lot of realtime statistics, including free VRAM. Simply subtract that from your total VRAM, and you get your usage. I've had Skyrim Performance Monitor and EVGA Precision X tell me the game was using around 3700mb of VRAM, when according to ENB I had over 2900 free, which would indicate my actual usage was 1196mb (plus around 250mb used by ENB itself.) Take VRAM usage readings by external profilers with a grain of salt...they can only see the reserved usage, and cannot tell you how much of that reserve is actually in use by any process, including Skyrim.
> 
> As for crashing, there are a couple things. Skyrim has some VERY BAAAD threading code, and a few cases of poorly managed recursions. Exceptionally bad. It's almost (well, quite actually, really) shameful. The Skyrim game engine has significant thread contention and a couple severe deadlock issues in its loader and cell loading code. The first thing you can do to minimize the chance that those issues will cause you problems is make sure you never increase uGridsToLoad in Skyrim.ini above 5. Leave it at the default...if you increase it, regardless of how powerful your rig is, you are just inviting problems. There is a project to solve those problems by injecting a DLL that replaces the Skyrim cell loader with a fixed version that does not have the recursion problems or the deadlock problems. The mod on the nexus is called "Stable uGrids To Load". It is currently not stable...apparently the current v1.0 of the mod exacerbated some threading issues. The author is supposedly still working on it, and if/when it is done, a significant part of the game engine's instability should be fixed. That said, people have reported that using this mod has resolved a lot of their game instability/CTD issues...so it is worth a try.
> 
> Second, not all mods play well together, and finding a stable load order can be extremely difficult. I know you have zero mods installed (I'll get to that in a minute), but you should check out Skyrim Project Stability, and follow the guide (it's all in the description page on the Nexus). There are a few mods you should just never use. Mods with heavy scripting, like Wet and Cold, maybe Frostfall, and a few others should generally be avoided unless you are sure you've delt with script overload/lag issues (i.e. tweaking the Papyrus .ini settings to allot more time for script execution.) There are plenty of other things you can do to improve the stability of your game...read the guide, might help you a lot. (I've personally had persistent freezing problems for months...used to freeze every few minutes...my issues are down to freezing once every few hours now.)
> 
> Given that you have zero mods installed, have you tried reinstalling the game? I tried for a long time to avoid nuking my game install and reinstalling it with steam. Problem was, NMM can only do so much to maintain a clean load order. It tries to track which mods overwrite data from other mods, however this tracking can break down if you install/uninstall mods too much, particularly if you do not uninstall them in the reverse order that you installed them in. I found that after a while, if you are not extremely careful about the order in which you install and uninstall mods, you will eventually end up with remnants and fragments of mods installed. It took backing up, then completely deleting, my Skyrim install folder, and reinstalling it from Steam, to resolve the most severe of my issues. Since I did that, my crashes and freezes, which used to occur every few minutes, now occur every hour most frequently, and usually after around three hours of gameplay. There is obviously still something in my load order causing problems, and it is just a matter of time and brute force to figure out which mod(s) they are and eliminate them.
> 
> Given that you are crashing with zero mods installed, assuming you are using something like NMM or Steam to install your mods, it is possible you have remnants of mods, or possibly botched .ini edits, still in place that are causing your game to crash. Uninstalling, deleting anything left behind after the uninstall (including your Skyrim folder under My Games in your Documents), then reinstalling, should eliminate any remnants. Running the launcher once will recreate .ini files, then you should ONLY make the bare minimum necessary modifications for ENB (self shadows and bFloatPointRenderTarget) and, if you have it installed SFO (Skyrim Flora Overhaul) to configure grass correctly.
> 
> If your game STILL crashes after all that...then you seem to have a hardware problem. With a quartet of Titans, I can't imagine you lack sufficient GPU power. With a quartet of Titans, you MIGHT have a power supply problem. Using that many Titans, you are going to need ONE HELL of a power supply. Total wattage isn't going to be the most significant concern either...you'll need a lot of watts, but you also need to make sure the PSU can actually supply the required current. I under-amped a video card earlier this year and fried it. Before it fried, my entire system, but particularly Skyrim, was rabidly unstable, even vanilla crashed and froze. I recently upgraded to an EVGA SuperNOVA 1300w G2, which is able to supply over 108 amps on the 12v rail. More than I need, but with my overclocked CPU, I draw a LOT of amperage. Check your power supply and make sure that the 12v rail (or if it has more than one, at least two rails in conjunction) supply the recommended amperage for running a Titan. According to EVGA's site (on the details tab), you need a power supply capable of delivering at least 42 amps on the 12v rail (or, if you use two power connectors from different rails, that the total amperage from both is at least 42 amps). Technically speaking, this recommended amperage is for the whole system...but at a 250watt power draw per card at 12v, the current draw for each card is going to be around 21 amps. If you are really running FOUR GeForce Titans, you are probably going to want double the recommended...or 84 amps (that's a pretty beefy power supply...a 1000watt at least.)
> 
> Well, hope this helps. I recently went through a lot of Skyrim problems myself, and figured I'd share the knowledge I gained by solving very similar problems. I went from a 570 to a fried 660 running on 19 amps, to a pair of 760s running on 108 amps. The difference between total system stability before, and after, is like night and day. Assuming everything else has been done correctly, MAKE SURE YOU PROVIDE ENOUGH ELECTRICAL CURRENT!!





HOLY crap. I don't want to ever hear anyone ever again complain about my WALL OF TEXT.


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> HOLY crap. I don't want to ever hear anyone ever again complain about my WALL OF TEXT.


Hah. Yeah, I tend to be a WoT Feind when I'm in the zone...sorry... I hope the information is useful, though.


----------



## Eiennohi

I have a amd 8970m gpu and when I launch skyrim it only detects the intel 4000. Is there any sure way to detect my gpu


----------



## sangimpur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrista*
> 
> Hah. Yeah, I tend to be a WoT Feind when I'm in the zone...sorry... I hope the information is useful, though.


MOST informative jrista. As a chronic CTD sufferer with ample hardware many thanks and keep building those walls.


----------



## jrista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sangimpur*
> 
> MOST informative jrista. As a chronic CTD sufferer with ample hardware many thanks and keep building those walls.


Always happy to help.









Here is another helpful little mod: Safety Load

This one was just released a couple of days ago. It is a SKSE plugin that resolves some of the infinite loading screen issues. I installed it, and along with using ENB (rather than my drivers and EVGA Precision X) to force v-sync and limit my FPS to 30, the last of my freezing problems with Skyrim seem to have disappeared. Had an 8-hour solid run earlier today, and just got out of another 3 hours without any issues (first time in months I've actually been able to play Skyrim for that long of a stretch at once.)

The Safety Load mod does not fix all of the potential causes of an ILS, but it does fix some, and if a deadlock occurs, it will CTD in the loading screen (rather than just leaving you hanging there without knowing if your load failed or not....so, an improvement, even if it really doesn't always fix the problem.)


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hey guys....
wanted to ask you something.
I've installed Skyrim and some other mods i haven't used before and when i tried to fast travel to Markarth or Whiterun i got CTD .After that i got pissed and when i'll got
a lot of time i will start from the beginning.


----------



## AbdullahG

What mods are you using?


----------



## Systemlord

I spent several hours looking for Varona in the quest Reluctant Steward, there's no marker and it seems every time I go anywhere near the mushroom village (forgot name) a lifeless fully scaled dragon falls out of the sky. It seems now that every dragon I kill near that area spawns there to, I'm sorry but Bethesda really screwed us this time around!

Any help greatly appreciated!









Thanks,
Systemlord.
Quote:


> HearthFire.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> RandomThunder.esp
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod.esp
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod-DragonbornTernDix.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> HothTrooper44_ArmorComplilation.esp
> BetterRiften.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> SFO Expanded Diversity.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungens.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
> Improved Dragon Shouts.esp
> Improved Dragon Shouts - Dragonborn.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follers Overhaul.esp
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
> WATER.esp
> WATER Plants.esp
> 
> Textures and Meshes Mods
> 
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Dungeons
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Landscape
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Misc
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Towns
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_6 FULL - Riften
> Ruins Clutter Improved2.5
> Ultimate HD Fire Effects
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> Detailed Rugs
> Improved NPC Clothing
> Realistic Smoke and Embers
> Lush Trees and Grass, Grass Only
> Improved Rocks and Mountains
> Hybrids Hires Plant and Herb
> Hd Enhanced Terrain and Map snow
> Glowing Ore Veins
> Footprint Snow
> Footprints Ash
> Enhanced Night Shyrim Color Galaxy
> Enhanced Night Skyrim v04 High Stars


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> What mods are you using?


Well i can't tell you the mod list cause i had skyrim uninstalled but i sure had many armors installed and i used NMM rather than installing mods manually.
Does anyone encountered such a problem fast traveling to a city and get CTD?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well i can't tell you the mod list cause i had skyrim uninstalled but i sure had many armors installed and i used NMM rather than installing mods manually.
> Does anyone encountered such a problem fast traveling to a city and get CTD?


I had a problem with fast traveling from Solsteim from the Dragonborn DLC. I typed in console command "COC Whiterunbreezehome" to get out of there.


----------



## evoll88

I played through some of skyrim but did some side missions and it kinda messed up my main quest,is there a good walktrough or guide that would help?? I am gonna install some graphics mods and restart from the beginning.


----------



## AbdullahG

In my saves, I usually do the following:
1) Get past Helgen.
2) Go to Greybeards after killing the first dragon.
3) Get Fus Ro Dah from the Greybeards.
4) Collect all Shouts.
5) Do the side quests for each Hold.
6) Join faction and guilds based on skills and combat style.
7) Finish the remainder of the main quest.
8) Move on to side quests for DLCs.
9) Move on to main quest for DLCs.
10) Repeat for each save.

That's how things usually go for me.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I had a problem with fast traveling from Solsteim from the Dragonborn DLC. I typed in console command "COC Whiterunbreezehome" to get out of there.


Did that too but i had an infinite loading


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Did that too but i had an infinite loading


Do you happen to use "Skyrim Flora Overhaul" by Vurt?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Did that too but i had an infinite loading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to use "Skyrim Flora Overhaul" by Vurt?
Click to expand...

I have that, along with about 110 others, and I seem to have a problem...

I'm 100 hours into this game (the 110 mods for most of it), and never had a problem. All of the sudden, I start heading West to visit Markarth for the first time, and when I get within an inch of it (based on the map distance), the game exits. No error message or anything. Simply closes itself. This happens no matter which direction I approach Markarth from, can't get past the inch radius around it without the game closing itself.

I'm sure it's one of the mods causing this. Anyone seen anything like this happen with a certain location before? Or even more specifically, Markarth? I saw a thread when Googling where someone said the game was trying to load something that couldn't be loaded, hence the crash right when the player was getting within distance of a certain locale starting to load. Might be the case with me.

If anyone could offer a solution that doesn't involve starting a whole new game, that'd be great. Not holding my breath though







I know I can use the 'coc' command to enter any building fine, I tried a few and it didn't crash. But each time I tried to exit one of them, it would.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> I have that, along with about 110 others, and I seem to have a problem...
> 
> I'm 100 hours into this game (the 110 mods for most of it), and never had a problem. All of the sudden, I start heading West to visit Markarth for the first time, and when I get within an inch of it (based on the map distance), the game exits. No error message or anything. Simply closes itself. This happens no matter which direction I approach Markarth from, can't get past the inch radius around it without the game closing itself.
> 
> I'm sure it's one of the mods causing this. Anyone seen anything like this happen with a certain location before? Or even more specifically, Markarth? I saw a thread when Googling where someone said the game was trying to load something that couldn't be loaded, hence the crash right when the player was getting within distance of a certain locale starting to load. Might be the case with me.
> 
> If anyone could offer a solution that doesn't involve starting a whole new game, that'd be great. Not holding my breath though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I can use the 'coc' command to enter any building fine, I tried a few and it didn't crash. But each time I tried to exit one of them, it would.


I used to have the game exit issue around Markarth also. I do use a lot of texture mods and various other mods. I think a lot of the issues derive from the texture mods because it eats up so much virtual memory. Even the higher end computers have issues with this. I use Skyrim 2K HD, Skyrim Flora Overhaul, ELFX, Climates of Tamriel, ENB, and several others. There are suggestions on other forums on how to tweak the skyrimprefs.ini file to help with things like this. One thing that does come to mind that you can try is to go to your game folder skyrim>data>textures>terrain>tamriel>trees and make a backup of the tamrieltreelod.dds file and put it somewhere safe. Remove that file from the game directory, load the game and try it out. You can always put the backup file you make right back into the directory without any problems. I actually put the tamrieltreelod.dds file back in its respected place later on because without it the trees look horrible at a distance. I now don't seem to have much of a problem as I once did, like the infinite loading screens. I'm not sure if it had something to do with an old save or what.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Do you happen to use "Skyrim Flora Overhaul" by Vurt?


No...
should i ?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> No...
> should i ?


I was just wondering since you had infinite loading screens. I'm not picking on this one mod, but I believe it had something to do with my infinite loading screens. There are many mods that use high definition textures which require lots of memory. The more mods you use, the more likely you're to run into issues.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I used to have the game exit issue around Markarth also. I do use a lot of texture mods and various other mods. I think a lot of the issues derive from the texture mods because it eats up so much virtual memory. Even the higher end computers have issues with this. I use Skyrim 2K HD, Skyrim Flora Overhaul, ELFX, Climates of Tamriel, ENB, and several others. There are suggestions on other forums on how to tweak the skyrimprefs.ini file to help with things like this. One thing that does come to mind that you can try is to go to your game folder skyrim>data>textures>terrain>tamriel>trees and make a backup of the tamrieltreelod.dds file and put it somewhere safe. Remove that file from the game directory, load the game and try it out. You can always put the backup file you make right back into the directory without any problems. I actually put the tamrieltreelod.dds file back in its respected place later on because without it the trees look horrible at a distance. I now don't seem to have much of a problem as I once did, like the infinite loading screens. I'm not sure if it had something to do with an old save or what.


No luck. I found another weird thing too. "coc Markarth" doesn't work. It says "...not found". But any of the buildings work. Then the game exits when I go outside.

It's like Markarth doesn't exist in my game or something


----------



## Moragg

There probably isn't a cell called Markarth - use a code from here: http://www.skyrimsearch.com/cells.php?h=0&d=0&CID=

Otherwise, a good trick I've found is to load a very new save, travel/coc to the place where you are having problems, then load your latest save and try again.

Do you have the SKSE mod SafetyLoad? That could work too, it's fixed all my loading issues (after disabling Elys' Meminfo which caused conflicts and CTDs with SafetyLoad).


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> No luck. I found another weird thing too. "coc Markarth" doesn't work. It says "...not found". But any of the buildings work. Then the game exits when I go outside.
> 
> It's like Markarth doesn't exist in my game or something


Like Moragg pointed out, I don't think coc Markarth by itself will work. Try coc MarkarthAbandedHouse


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> There probably isn't a cell called Markarth - use a code from here: http://www.skyrimsearch.com/cells.php?h=0&d=0&CID=
> 
> Otherwise, a good trick I've found is to load a very new save, travel/coc to the place where you are having problems, then load your latest save and try again.
> 
> Do you have the SKSE mod SafetyLoad? That could work too, it's fixed all my loading issues (after disabling Elys' Meminfo which caused conflicts and CTDs with SafetyLoad).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Like Moragg pointed out, I don't think coc Markarth by itself will work. Try coc MarkarthAbandedHouse


Not sure. I just was looking here at all the IDs and from the looks of it, there's one called Markarth- http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Console_Commands_(Skyrim)/Locations
I don't know why they'd have the ID for it listed as Markarth if it isn't one. Who knows though. I never really wanted to try console commands until a few days ago, when my problem started, so I don't know if locations are possible or not. But anyways, I was looking at that link and it said there was a 'Markarth' ID.

Sadly, either way, it just crashes, no matter what building I try to walk out of. And no, don't have that SKSE mod. Might be worth a shot though.

Am I missing much if I don't go outside and just coc to all of the buildings, and teleport anyone that I need to talk to right to me inside one of the buildings? I mean, from the pictures it looks like it would be an awesome environment to check out with all the mods I'm running. But other than eye-candy, is everyone for main missions that I'll need to talk to inside the buildings for the most part?


----------



## Moragg

No, you need to be inside Markarth City - a) it looks awesome, and b) it starts a quest.

Try SafetyLoad and my suggestion of going there (using coc) using an old save and then load the problem save. I had real issues at the beginning leaving Helgen Keep (and getting in) but that process fixed it both times.


----------



## Dunan

Does anyone know what armor the girl is wearing in this video? In the beginning and throughout of course. I cant find it, but I'm not sure what to look for anyway


----------



## Dunan

NM, I found it, its in the tera armors collection


----------



## Durquavian

So far this is what I have found for *AMD RADEON AND FX SETUPS*. Just for the quick note My setup is as follows:

FX 8350 @ 4.84ghz
CPU-NB @ 2.42ghz
Ram @ 1466 7-8-8-22-30-1T ( oddly enough worked out better than 1760, but still testing around with the ram ) 16GB
XFX 7770 x 2 1160core 1450 memory

Radeonpro Settings:

*VISUALS TAB*
Anti-aliasing: override application settings *4xEQ* no MLAA
FXAA High
SMAA High
No ambient occlusion (may try later)
Anti-aliasing filter: Multisampling box (need to read up on this)
Anti-aliasing mode: Supersampling
Anisotropic filtering: NOT application controlled 8X
Tessellation Control: AMD Optomized

*ADVACED TAB*
Force Triple buffering: selected
Anisotropic filtering: not selected
Trilinear optimization: not selected
Enable surface Format Optomization: selected
Texture filtering quality: high quality
Mipmap quality: high quality
Texture LOD: 0
FLIP QUE SIZE: *0* (this is the big one for better game play. A lot less stutter to nearly non-existent, even in riverwood.)
Quote:


> FLIP QUE SIZE is the prerendering setup. I used to use a setting of 5, the game ran great but got a bit of stutter especially in Riverwood ( my choice of test location for tweaking the game play ). With setting @ 0 there is hardly any stutter and much snappier gameplay. You render frames as you get to them rather than a few ahead.


*TWEAKS TAB*
Direct 3D tweaks:
Vsync control: always on (for some reason mine activates at either 30 or 120fps using radeonpro or in game or CCC so I use 120).
Triple buffering: selected Display refresh rate: 60 Hz
Use advanced D3D9 forced triple buffering code path: NOT selected
Dynamic Frame control: SELECTED Keep up to: 75 FPS (this is the selection of choice for Skyrim)
Quote:


> For purposes of making a point here, my monitor is set to 60Hz. Since Vsync was only activating @ 120Hz I used DFC(dynamic frame control) to cap the frames as 60. But I was getting tearing and the like. Set DFC to 75 and absolutely no tearing. Only rational explaination I can come up with is that I am getting full frames to the monitor buffer @ 75 but not 60 hence why I get no tearing. The game is absolutely smooth and visually inspiring. Between DFC and FLIP QUE SIZE they have made Skyrim amazing. Ofcourse all the 2K textures help a lot too.


Anti-aliasing compatibility: None
CrossfireX tweaks: None
Misc tweaks:
Disable Aero: selected
Cpu affinity:
Force process high priority: selected
CPU0-7: selected
Spoof adapter: Not selected

That covers my settings in Radeonpro thus far. Always tweaking for that extra little bit.

In Skyrim turn of multisampling, FXAA and Vsync (ipresent interval = 0 in both Skyrim .ini(s)). And make sure CCC has every selection for global settings at USE APPLICATION SETTINGS.

I use ORDENADOR to resize my textures to a 2K max (that helped a lot with Vram and offloading size to my Ram.

Anyway wanted to share my findings and hope it helps others looking for that ever better gameplay.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> NM, I found it, its in the tera armors collection


Armor?!?!?!?!? Lol. Bit of a stretch there.

Anyone have TES Online? 20 Gig download =O


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Hey all, just wondering if anyone else has encountered this bug. I haven't had this happen in all the gameplay and recent mod testing until tonight with a fresh game. I can't equip more than one piece of armor, regardless of what piece. Any attempt will unequip my current piece and replace it. Moreso, if I equip a chest piece, it's removed immediately upon exiting the menu, and upon every load of my game, you can hear the sound. I've got a few mods that add custom clothes and two that add armor. A few mods that alter the mesh placements of armor mods, but nothing conflicting there either, and it happens with or without these mods enabled. As I said, everything was playing fine together with this very same mod list up until tonight, then boom. No new mods have been installed, or even removed. Any thoughts?


----------



## Durquavian

Do you have an armor equip mod?


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> No, *you need to be inside Markarth City - a) it looks awesome*, and b) it starts a quest.
> 
> Try SafetyLoad and my suggestion of going there (using coc) using an old save and then load the problem save. I had real issues at the beginning leaving Helgen Keep (and getting in) but that process fixed it both times.


Yeah I looked at a few pics online and I really wanted to see it in my game









I'll try SafetyLoad. Not getting my hopes up though, rarely are fixes so simple for me. Is there anyone in Markarth and outside of a building that's necessary for main quests? Just wondering, in case SafetyLoad doesn't work, if I'll just be able to get by with teleporting into all the buildings. Plus there's a command that allows you to teleport NPCs to your current location if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Drakul & Medusa armor, Lich King armor, and immersive armor. Never had any problems using them before.

Whats strange is that in the menu, it says I can equip a full set, as long as it's classified as clothing. But it still gets removed upon exiting the menu.


----------



## Daggerfist

dph314:

Safetyload probably won't help you with your Markarth problem. From what I've read, it only helps with one type of ctd (memory mis-allocation or something like that). What you're describing actually sounds like a save game corruption. Have you installed any mods and later uninstalled them? I know Gopher (posts reviews of Skyrim mods on skyrimnexus and does a lets play) had a very similar problem where every time he got close to a area west of Falkreath he would crash and he ended up just starting a new game. Can you post a list of what mods you use?

Also, in-game open the console and type: help "markarth"

It will give you a list of everything with markarth in the name, including cells. Or you can use this site: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Markarth to find a cell's name.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Yeah I looked at a few pics online and I really wanted to see it in my game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try SafetyLoad. Not getting my hopes up though, rarely are fixes so simple for me. Is there anyone in Markarth and outside of a building that's necessary for main quests? Just wondering, in case SafetyLoad doesn't work, if I'll just be able to get by with teleporting into all the buildings. Plus there's a command that allows you to teleport NPCs to your current location if I'm not mistaken?


Console commands here: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Console

moveto is used to move an actor to you or you to an actor.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Drakul & Medusa armor, Lich King armor, and immersive armor. Never had any problems using them before.
> 
> Whats strange is that in the menu, it says I can equip a full set, as long as it's classified as clothing. But it still gets removed upon exiting the menu.


What I meant was auto equip mods. I cant see just armor mods having that issue. otherwise I would have definitely had it before. Had about 35-40 armor mods and 20 clothing mods as well. Sorted out the ones that I didn't like so down to far less now.


----------



## mshaddix

Anyone run into an issue where the Quest counters are all messed up? I completed the Thieves Guild to full glory and it says i have -1 thieves guild quests completed. Also, my Daedric Artifacts counter is wrong - it reports I have 8 but I've completed 9 quest.

Just wondering if this is gonna impact my Oblivion Walker achievement.

PS. Playing on the PC.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

No auto equip armors, just auto unequip ammo. I'll give it a shot when I get off work and see if thats it. It is one of the latest mods to be installed.

EDIT: Problem solved. It's not a conflict, but an intended part of the mod Skyrim Tycoon. It restricts the use of armors and weapons until you've been trained in their use. I failed to notice when I toggled the option on that it included armors as well. Silly.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggerfist*
> 
> dph314:
> 
> Safetyload probably won't help you with your Markarth problem. From what I've read, it only helps with one type of ctd (memory mis-allocation or something like that). What you're describing actually sounds like a save game corruption. Have you installed any mods and later uninstalled them? I know Gopher (posts reviews of Skyrim mods on skyrimnexus and does a lets play) had a very similar problem where every time he got close to a area west of Falkreath he would crash and he ended up just starting a new game. Can you post a list of what mods you use?
> 
> Also, in-game open the console and type: help "markarth"
> 
> It will give you a list of everything with markarth in the name, including cells. Or you can use this site: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Markarth to find a cell's name.
> 
> Console commands here: http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Console
> 
> moveto is used to move an actor to you or you to an actor.


Thanks for the links. I might be on to something here- I forgot that when I had all the mods I felt like getting installed, and also installed the RealVisionENB, following the instructions at its NMM page, my game wouldn't start. I disabled the two things that the BOSS log said would make the game crash if they were loaded (in the last pic), and the game started right up. Haven't thought about them since, but maybe those two are causing the problem after all this time?

Also, looking through the BOSS log again, seems like a lot of mod descriptions say there's dirty edits. Perhaps cleaning would help? Makes me nervous though after reading up on it. I mean, I know Markarth doesn't work now, but if I clean and then the whole game doesn't work...that would suck. Maybe I'll make a backup image first, I don't know.

But anyways, here's all the mods I currently have, and some pics of the BOSS log. Those two that I have disabled, because they wouldn't let my game start after installing the RealVision ENB...would redownloading and installing them help with the Markarth situation perhaps? I forgot all about these 2 being disabled. But no other location, over the past 100 hours I've played, has had a problem. Not sure why it would only be Markarth, but I guess it's possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mod List*
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Dawnguard.esm
> HearthFires.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> ApachiiHair.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> JSwords.esm
> OBlHairFinal.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> realrainextended.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes_HighSpawn.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> Birdsofskyrim.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Footprints - Ash.esp
> WetandCold.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> JSwordsDistributionBalancePlugin.esp
> LingerieSetCBBE3_2ByNausicaa.esp
> buildablehouse.esp
> Encryption - DoF.esp
> SFO - Expanded Diversity.esp
> Convenient Horses.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
> ELFX - Dragonborn.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Nights-Level-1.esp
> prod80_CoT_patch_FogEdition.esp
> ELFXEnhancer.esp
> SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoTSounds.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons-PatchELFX.esp
> SoS - Civilization-PatchELFX.esp
> The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp
> Crimson Tide - Blood.esp
> 3DNPC.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
> UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> Purewaters.esp
> PurewatersDG.esp
> PurewatersDB.esp
> realisticwatertwo.esp
> CoT_SnowPatch_NoAurora.esp
> SoS - The Wilds-PatchCoT.esp


----------



## Daggerfist

You definitely should clean update.esm and the dlc, but not others mods unless you're 100% sure they haven't already been cleaned. Here's a tutorial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Re8YBJm9l64

Those two errors regarding SoS are patches to make it compatible with ELFX. If you have them enabled without both SoS and ELFX skyrim will crash before you get to the main menu, but they are probably not the cause of your Markarth problems..

You have the CoT sounds module along with SoS; you should choose one and disable the other (personally I like SoS much more). You also have two water mods installed: realisticwatertwo and Purewaters.


----------



## BreakDown

I bought skyrim legendary edition form the steam sale, ive just finished my first quest where i had to retrive a "golden claw", learned my first "shout" although i cant use it for now because i need a dragon soul.

I want to play using the most magic possible, is it feasible to play with no weapons? Right now i have been using a sword because i dont know yet how to cast anything, but my goal is to not use any weapons at all if posible.

Do you guys have any tips for a mage character? ive choosen high-elf race because it has a bonus for magicka and it seemed fitting, but i could restart the game if there is a much better race for a mage.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I bought skyrim legendary edition form the steam sale, ive just finished my first quest where i had to retrive a "golden claw", learned my first "shout" although i cant use it for now because i need a dragon soul.
> 
> I want to play using the most magic possible, is it feasible to play with no weapons? Right now i have been using a sword because i dont know yet how to cast anything, but my goal is to not use any weapons at all if posible.
> 
> Do you guys have any tips for a mage character? ive choosen high-elf race because it has a bonus for magicka and it seemed fitting, but i could restart the game if there is a much better race for a mage.


Altmer seems like the best option for a mage besides Breton. Your racial bonuses are geared to magicka.

I haven't had a playthrough using magic only...yet. From the experience I do have using magic, I can say it's powerful. I didn't have much trouble using magic without any melee weapons against any enemies (dragons were annoying though). However, your magicka and health deplete rather quickly, especially when you first start. Alteration spells, restoration spells, and enchanting usually solve any problems you have with health and magicka though. They increase the armor rating on you apparel and decrease the time it takes for your magicka to regenerate. You can always resort to staffs and spells if all else goes bad. I say go for it.


----------



## doomlord52

So, I too just bought Skyrim (just the base game. Not 100% sure if I'll like it). Now, I've seen some amazing screenshots of the game modded, and honestly, I don't really want to play it with default graphics (Since graphic mods don't change gameplay). With that in mind; what mods should I download to make the game look the best?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So, I too just bought Skyrim (just the base game. Not 100% sure if I'll like it). Now, I've seen some amazing screenshots of the game modded, and honestly, I don't really want to play it with default graphics (Since graphic mods don't change gameplay). With that in mind; what mods should I download to make the game look the best?


All of these:

http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Skyrim-Modding-Guide

The gameplay mods are even more necessary in my opinion. Just remember it's a free roam game that emphasizes exploration, the main quest isn't the focus nor is it very good (though Dawnguard's is really good).


----------



## Mbalmer

I remember when this game came out and I went and purchased it and the collectors edition guide. I played for about 200 hours on Xbox360. I just had to get it yesterday for $7.49 on the steam sale. I am currently downloading the high res texture mod and will be playing shortly.

Kind-of fun to play this again.

Now, what kind-of character do I make? Last time I was a archer and I really enjoyed that. Not sure what I want to do this time.


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All of these:
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Skyrim-Modding-Guide
> 
> The gameplay mods are even more necessary in my opinion. Just remember it's a free roam game that emphasizes exploration, the main quest isn't the focus nor is it very good (though Dawnguard's is really good).


I was trying to fig. out what mods to try since I wanna restart the game with fresh install,thanks for the heads up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I remember when this game came out and I went and purchased it and the collectors edition guide. I played for about 200 hours on Xbox360. I just had to get it yesterday for $7.49 on the steam sale. I am currently downloading the high res texture mod and will be playing shortly.
> 
> Kind-of fun to play this again.
> 
> Now, what kind-of character do I make? Last time I was a archer and I really enjoyed that. Not sure what I want to do this time.


I like to model my characters after the original 24 classes from the previous TES games, or sometimes D&D classes too. One of the mods in that link I posted adds the 24 classes, but you can make your own too. Bosmer Druid is one of the most fun characters I've ever made.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All of these:
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Skyrim-Modding-Guide
> 
> The gameplay mods are even more necessary in my opinion. Just remember it's a free roam game that emphasizes exploration, the main quest isn't the focus nor is it very good (though Dawnguard's is really good).


Nice, thanks. +rep

Other question: when I started the game (vanilla, before DL'ing any mods), the game seemed to break: the intro horse cart was bouncing around, flipping, etc. and then got stuck. I quit out and capped the FPS at 59, and that seemed to fix it. Is there any way to fix that? I really don't like 60fps (144hz screen).


----------



## xaiviax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Nice, thanks. +rep
> 
> Other question: when I started the game (vanilla, before DL'ing any mods), the game seemed to break: the intro horse cart was bouncing around, flipping, etc. and then got stuck. I quit out and capped the FPS at 59, and that seemed to fix it. Is there any way to fix that? I really don't like 60fps (144hz screen).


Unfortunately, it's a known issue with the engine, that the physics break down terribly at above 60fps. (It sucks, I too have and love my 144hz monitor) (Although honestly, even my 670 sli setup, with all my heavy graphics mods, I wouldn't get much higher than 60 fps anyhow...)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Nice, thanks. +rep
> 
> Other question: when I started the game (vanilla, before DL'ing any mods), the game seemed to break: the intro horse cart was bouncing around, flipping, etc. and then got stuck. I quit out and capped the FPS at 59, and that seemed to fix it. Is there any way to fix that? I really don't like 60fps (144hz screen).


Nothing you can do about it for the reasons xaiviax said. Though I'd like to add: it's safest to install mods before starting a new character, some mods like Monster Mod won't work properly if installed afterwards.


----------



## BreakDown

I have some questions guys.

Im playing a pure mage, no weapons at all, just magic, ive seen around the internet that i can build my own armour set with enchantments to make destruction spells cost 0. However, im unsure how to actually achieve this.

What "skills" do i need on ehcantment and smithing to achieve this?
I assume the "end game" armour is the one that will allow me to cast spells at 0 cost, however is there any armour i can enchant for now that will give me bettter bonuses than robes?

Any general tips for my mage build will be welcome, im level 12, havent finished the winterhold college mages guild quest line yet. A the moment my magic is not that strong, i rely on "Flame Atronach", it deals much more damage than i can deal with sparks or the flame attack.

How can i tell which books give skill upgrades?
Where can i learn new spells?
Is there any place i can store objects without fear of them being stolen? im carrying around dragon scales and bones...
How can i level smithing? since i dont use weapons, i have been creating gloden jwelery, then i enchant it, and sell it, but its quite slow to level up, im currently level 40+ on echanting and only 20 on smithing.
Can i fill up soul gems on my own? or do i just sell empty souls gems?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have some questions guys.
> 
> Im playing a pure mage, no weapons at all, just magic, ive seen around the internet that i can build my own armour set with enchantments to make destruction spells cost 0. However, im unsure how to actually achieve this.
> 
> What "skills" do i need on ehcantment and smithing to achieve this?
> I assume the "end game" armour is the one that will allow me to cast spells at 0 cost, however is there any armour i can enchant for now that will give me bettter bonuses than robes?
> 
> Any general tips for my mage build will be welcome, im level 12, havent finished the winterhold college mages guild quest line yet. A the moment my magic is not that strong, i rely on "Flame Atronach", it deals much more damage than i can deal with sparks or the flame attack.
> 
> How can i tell which books give skill upgrades?
> Where can i learn new spells?
> Is there any place i can store objects without fear of them being stolen? im carrying around dragon scales and bones...
> How can i level smithing? since i dont use weapons, i have been creating gloden jwelery, then i enchant it, and sell it, but its quite slow to level up, im currently level 40+ on echanting and only 20 on smithing.
> Can i fill up soul gems on my own? or do i just sell empty souls gems?


There's no "end game" armor to my knowledge. Getting spells down to 0 cost without mods that change this sounds impossible to me, but if it isn't then it will just take a ridiculous amount of grinding. You'll have to get smithing, enchanting, and alchemy to lvl 100 and go for most/all perks in each of those. Once this is done, the trick is to enchant jewelry and clothes with Fortify Smithing and Fortify Alchemy enchantments, and keep doing this until you max out these clothes/jewelry. The most I've gotten is +32%.

Some general tips... Midas Magic is an awesome mod, I hope you use it. It's very easy to get alteration to lvl 100, just spam "Detect Life" and other spammable spells. Conjuration is very powerful, but don't bother with bound weapons.

The only way to tell which books level up skills is to look at the name, but even then it's not always clear. You can learn new spells at the College of Winterhold, from court wizards, or buying/finding books elsewhere.

You can store objects in pretty much any chest, I don't think they disappear or get stolen.

As for leveling up smithing, welcome to grinding. The quickest way I've found is to make Leather Bracers and Iron Daggers, since those use common materials.

You can indeed fill up soul gems on your own, there's a spell for this called *Soul Trap* that you have to cast on enemies shortly before killing them. It's an apprentice level conjuration spell; cast it on someone then kill them, and you capture their soul into any soul gem that fits their soul.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There's no "end game" armor to my knowledge. Getting spells down to 0 cost without mods that change this sounds impossible to me, but if it isn't then it will just take a ridiculous amount of grinding. You'll have to get smithing, enchanting, and alchemy to lvl 100 and go for most/all perks in each of those. Once this is done, the trick is to enchant jewelry and clothes with Fortify Smithing and Fortify Alchemy enchantments, and keep doing this until you max out these clothes/jewelry. The most I've gotten is +32%.


Aparently you can enchant armour pieces with "Destruction spells cost 25% less" or "restoration spells cost 25% less", basically you can choose one school of magic to decrease its mana cost. However, if you enchant all of the armour pieces with the same school of magic bonus (lets say all of the armour pieces have 25% less cost for destruction school), that school of magic will reduce its cost to 0.

Also, there is a echanting skill that allows you to enchant with two spells for any armour. So i would like to have an armour set that makes destruction cost 0, how previously described, and "100% magicka regeneration".

Or at the very least, thats what im aiming at.

Also thanks for all the tips.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Aparently you can enchant armour pieces with "Destruction spells cost 25% less" or "restoration spells cost 25% less", basically you can choose one school of magic to decrease its mana cost. However, if you enchant all of the armour pieces with the same school of magic bonus (lets say all of the armour pieces have 25% less cost for destruction school), that school of magic will reduce its cost to 0.
> 
> Also, there is a echanting skill that allows you to enchant with two spells for any armour. So i would like to have an armour set that makes destruction cost 0, how previously described, and "100% magicka regeneration".
> 
> Or at the very least, thats what im aiming at.
> 
> Also thansk for all the tips.


Right, I forgot about that enchantment. I could never bring myself to disenchant those robes to get that enchantment.









But you'll probably have to grind enchanting and alchemy to lvl 100 and get most/all perks in order to make "Destruction spells cost 25% or less". You'll need to enchant other armor/clothing pieces with Fortify Alchemy, then make Fortify Enchanting potions, and keep repeating this cycle until you max out both the armor/clothing and the potions (32% was the most I could get).


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Right, I forgot about that enchantment. I could never bring myself to disenchant those robes to get that enchantment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you'll probably have to grind enchanting and alchemy to lvl 100 and get most/all perks in order to make "Destruction spells cost 25% or less". You'll need to enchant other armor/clothing pieces with Fortify Alchemy, then make Fortify Enchanting potions, and keep repeating this cycle until you max out both the armor/clothing and the potions (32% was the most I could get).


Im willing to grind alchemy and smithing to 100, as a mage im only interested in three skill tress, destruction, restoration and conjuration, and im not even going to get all of the skills from those, so im sure i will have spare points for alchemy and smithing. The only problem is that untill i can get a decent armour set with decent enchantments im very easy to kill, i think i have leveled up my health twice at most.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Im willing to grind alchemy and smithing to 100, as a mage im only interested in three skill tress, destruction, restoration and conjuration, and im not even going to get all of the skills from those, so im sure i will have spare points for alchemy and smithing. The only problem is that untill i can get a decent armour set with decent enchantments im very easy to kill, i think i have leveled up my health twice at most.


Alteration helps you out there, there's a spell called Ebonyflesh that gives you an extra 100 armor points, and then there's Dragonhide which causes you to ignore 80% of all physical damage temporarily. Many of the armor mods listed here look great for mage characters too.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

If you want to build strong armor, then smithing is necessary. However, if you find a good set, or even buy one that is not enchanted, then you can achieve the same effect, and you merely need to level enchanting and gain a number of the perks. It isn't that hard to grind either, just disenchant EVERYTHING. There are a number of enchants you can place on a weapon that will turn it from a worth of 1 gold to 1500 gold easy. The first to come to mind, if you can find it, is Banish Daedra. Always a money maker. Jewelry is the way to go for smithing as well, you get more experience points based on the worth of the item being crafted. Grabbing the Transmute Ore spell can be very helpful for procuring gold ingots.


Spoiler: UESPWiki on Smithing



Gaining Skill XP

A few basic tips:

Crafting items at forges gives the largest overall skill increases.
Improving items at workbenches/grindstones gives skill increases based on the value added to the item at a rate similar to crafting.
Smelting items at a smelter does not give skill increases.
Tanning hides does not give skill increases.

Animal hides provide plenty of free leather, and are lighter than the leather created from them. Process them into leather just before creating/upgrading items. Leather Bracers provide the most XP per leather.

For the fastest leveling, make sure you have the Warrior Stone active (20% faster), and have slept in the past 8 hours (+5-15% faster, depending). You should also consider completing the quest, Unfathomable Depths (see §Bugs).
[edit] Crafting Items

XP gain for smithing an item follows the following formula:

ΔXP = 3 × item value0.65 + 25.

Because of the flat 25 XP for each item created, it usually is of greater benefit to craft many cheap items than few valuable items. For example making 5 Iron Daggers requires 5 Iron Ingots and gives (38.4 × 5 =) 192 XP. Making one Iron Armor uses the same amount of materials but yields only 94.2 XP.

Making gold or silver jewelry can quickly level up smithing without perk investment. Players can cast Transmute Mineral Ore to convert iron ore to silver ore and silver ore to gold ore. An Iron Dagger (10 gold) yields 38.4 XP per ore chunk, whereas 2 Gold Rings (150 gold total) yield 51.5 XP per ore chunk-34% more efficient smithing XP gain, along with Alteration XP from the transmuting.[verification needed - these values were changed] Halted Stream Camp has a free spell tome and lots of Iron Ore.

Combining gold or silver ingots with gems increases the value of the item and thus the skill gain. For example, using an additional Flawless Diamond to craft a Gold Diamond Necklace (see Jewelry) boosts XP yield to 163 XP per ore, albeit Flawless Diamonds can only be obtained after level 40. See the following table for a comprehensive list of XP gains using gems:



Magic mod of some sort is highly recommended, because without it, once you get to level 35+. most of your low lever spells become worthless because they don't grow in power, which means you will be spamming those fireballs and higher level spells constantly. Grab a mod to add diversity. Midas is good, as well as Apocalypse spell package.

Grabbing a few perks in Alchemy can make your life easier in the way of grinding. Just grab recipes for the potions that improve smithing, or enchanting, and you won't need such a high skill. Keep in mind, you will still likely need a few of the perks from those trees. Higher skill boosted from a potion will never replace the ability to put two enchantments on a single item.


----------



## BreakDown

Thank you very much for the information chaotik.

I grabbed the transmute ore spell you mentioned and regularly buy iron ore at stores, transmute it, then craft some jewlery with gems i found, enchant it, and sell it, usually for a profit, although i just want the XP. Ive read that crafting daggers and jewlery is no longer as good XP wise, dont know if theres any truth in the statement, but it might be true because my smithing level is still only 25. What is the best thing to craft when smithing XP wise? i dont care if its expensive to make, i can make money relativley easy.
I dont use weapons, is improving them good for me in any way? XP or money wise?

Quick question about heavy armour skill tree, can i spend one point in the first skill (juggernaut) in order to advance to the other skills (fists of steel, etc..)?

Once my enchanting is 100, which will be pretty soon, which are the best soul gems to use? black soul gems? how do i get more of those (empty or otherwise)? Does taking enchanters potions increase the result of my enchated item when im level 100?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Thank you very much for the information chaotik.
> 
> I grabbed the transmute ore spell you mentioned and regularly buy iron ore at stores, transmute it, then craft some jewlery with gems i found, enchant it, and sell it, usually for a profit, although i just want the XP. Ive read that crafting daggers and jewlery is no longer as good XP wise, dont know if theres any truth in the statement, but it might be true because my smithing level is still only 25. What is the best thing to craft when smithing XP wise? i dont care if its expensive to make, i can make money relativley easy.
> I dont use weapons, is improving them good for me in any way? XP or money wise?
> 
> Quick question about heavy armour skill tree, can i spend one point in the first skill (juggernaut) in order to advance to the other skills (fists of steel, etc..)?
> 
> Once my enchanting is 100, which will be pretty soon, which are the best soul gems to use? black soul gems? how do i get more of those (empty or otherwise)? Does taking enchanters potions increase the result of my enchated item when im level 100?


As far as I know, jewelry is the best because of it's worth. I've tried the iron dagger route in the past, but it was slow. You can get iron ingots and leather in abundance though. So maybe try it. Improving them at the grindstone or bench will give you exp based on the overall increase in value to the item. Don't forget about the trainers too, if money isn't an option you should be spending it when you can on leveling with it. That's a guaranteed 5 skill levels per character level.

Yes, if you want the fists of steel and beyond, you need to start off with Juggernaut.

Black soul gems are for the largest of souls, humans, etc. Grand can hold the second largest. If you want, grab Azura's star from the daedric quest near Dawnstar I believe it is, and it will hold any size soul and is refillable. Very useful. And yes, smithing, enchanting, and alchemy all have benefits well above 100. This was true even before they made the legendary skills. You can craft a legendary weapon or armor by drinking smithing potions until your skill is 200 for examples.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Yes, if you want the fists of steel and beyond, you need to start off with Juggernaut.


I understand i need jaggernaut to progress thorugh the skill tree, but can i just buy ONE skill point for juggernaut intead of 5 points, while still progresing to fists of steel, etc...

I can do that with other skill trees, but i want to make sure i dont need to do it with heavy armour.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I understand i need jaggernaut to progress thorugh the skill tree, but can i just buy ONE skill point for juggernaut intead of 5 points, while still progresing to fists of steel, etc...
> 
> I can do that with other skill trees, but i want to make sure i dont need to do it with heavy armour.


Sorry, I misunderstood. Yes, you only need one point in the prerequisite skill to advance further into the tree.


----------



## Shaolin7

Sorry, I didn't go back and read all 214 pgs of this thread, but I thought I'd endorse the PC Gamer list of mods:

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/28/the-25-best-skyrim-mods-2/

Particularly the aMidian Born Book of Silence retextures (they look bloody amazing, honestly). I can export my mods list as well if people were doing that, but mind the *.ini file editing -- I learnt, much to my chagrin the problems associated with changing a whole bunch of things without completely understanding what they did i.e. save games messed up, CTD errors, etc.

The game looks and plays amazingly well, but you have to really be careful of the mods at times and what they modify.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> Sorry, I didn't go back and read all 214 pgs of this thread, but I thought I'd endorse the PC Gamer list of mods:
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/28/the-25-best-skyrim-mods-2/
> 
> Particularly the aMidian Born Book of Silence retextures (they look bloody amazing, honestly). I can export my mods list as well if people were doing that, but mind the *.ini file editing -- I learnt, much to my chagrin the problems associated with changing a whole bunch of things without completely understanding what they did i.e. save games messed up, CTD errors, etc.
> 
> The game looks and plays amazingly well, but you have to really be careful of the mods at times and what they modify.


Agreed. aMidian Born Book of Silence is amazing and I use it. Just be cautious of scripted mods. SkyUI is a good scripted mod along with many others, however there are a few that can cause issues like CTD or saved game bloat which will lead to really long loading times.


----------



## BreakDown

Its me again









I have a question for you guys that wear armour. Which is the best armour? Daedric, dragonplate, etc...
Do i need any perk to use it?
Is there any benefit from choosing light amour, if heavy armour has a perk that makes the armour weight nothing?
I have not used any type of armour, so any information will be welcome.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Its me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys that wear armour. Which is the best armour? Daedric, dragonplate, etc...
> Do i need any perk to use it?
> Is there any benefit from choosing light amour, if heavy armour has a perk that makes the armour weight nothing?
> I have not used any type of armour, so any information will be welcome.


Oddly I always thought Daedric was the best yet only 90 in perk tree with Dragon wear at 100. As far as weight, if you sneak a lot like I do then light is best for minimal detection. Heavy is better for those that melee with bells on.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Its me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys that wear armour. Which is the best armour? Daedric, dragonplate, etc...
> Do i need any perk to use it?
> Is there any benefit from choosing light amour, if heavy armour has a perk that makes the armour weight nothing?
> I have not used any type of armour, so any information will be welcome.


Thing is, later on you can max out your armour (only the first so many points count for anything) with some nice light dragon armour - if you have a high smithing level - so that is the ultimate goal. Heavy armour is a waste at that point, slows you down and uses up carry weight for no benefit.


----------



## BreakDown

EDIT:
The thing is im playing a mage, i just want the armour because i will be able to enchant it in order to give me good magicka regen and 0 cost spells in one school of magic.
How many points i need to allocate to the armour tree, light or heavy, is a bigger concern in my case than the armour rating.

In order to enchant the armour just how i want it i need to spend 5 points into smithing and 7 in alchemy, these 12 points are spent only to get the benefits of armour and 0 cost spells, they are a bit of a waste otherwise.

I need armour to make it weight 0, because i barely upgraded stamina.

Lets say i can only spend 4 points on any of both skill trees, what would you take:

Light armour: 1 agile defender, 1 custom fit, 1 matching set, 1 unhindered.

OR

Heavy armour: 1 juggernaut, 1 fists fo steel, 1 cushioned, 1 conditioning.


----------



## boredgunner

One of the standing stones makes it so heavy armor doesn't slow you down. Light armor won't be as good as heavy armor, since you can get Daedric and Dragonbone armor sets beyond 2000 armor points which is just crazy, but I think Moragg is saying that this is useless and overkill.


----------



## Moragg

Fists of steel perk is a waste imo, and light armour means easier sneak so it'd be my choice. Max useful armour rating is 567, at which point 80% of physical damage is blocked - above that you don't get any benefit.

Also, if you double enchant can't you get 0% cost in 2 schools of magic?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> One of the standing stones makes it so heavy armor doesn't slow you down. Light armor won't be as good as heavy armor, since you can get Daedric and Dragonbone armor sets beyond 2000 armor points which is just crazy, but I think Moragg is saying that this is useless and overkill.


I dont need the stading stone, i will buy the perk that makes it weight nothing anyways. Heavy armour may be better, but that isnt my goal, i will not upgrade heavy armour to the max anyways, skill points are better spent on magic IMO. I will spend only 4 points, maybe 5, on the armour skill tree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Fists of steel perk is a waste imo, and light armour means easier sneak so it'd be my choice. Max useful armour rating is 567, at which point 80% of physical damage is blocked - above that you don't get any benefit.
> 
> Also, if you double enchant can't you get 0% cost in 2 schools of magic?


Yes i *think* you can enchant to get 0 cost spells in 2 schools of magic but that would make your magicka regenerate VERY slowly, forcing you to use mostly only those 2 schools. If i have one school of magic at 0 cost and fast magika regen, i predict it will be better for variarety, i will have the ability to cast spells just like i do now, but with one school being free.
However, dont quote me on that, i have never actually tried it myself just yet. Im about to be able, only 8 more levels on enchanting left, thats why im planning already.

I agree, fists of steel are a waste, cushioned probably too, but i have to take them to get to 0 weight.

I understand heavy armour is a bit of an overkill, and honestly i dont need the best armour. Any armour will have better defense than robes.


----------



## boredgunner

For sorcerers or similar mage characters, I prefer the look of Stormlord Armor.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40216/?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Yes i *think* you can enchant to get 0 cost spells in 2 schools of magic but that would make your magicka regenerate VERY slowly, forcing you to use mostly only those 2 schools. If i have one school of magic at 0 cost and fast magika regen, i predict it will be better for variarety, i will have the ability to cast spells just like i do now, but with one school being free.
> However, dont quote me on that, i have never actually tried it myself just yet. Im about to be able, only 8 more levels on enchanting left, thats why im planning already.
> 
> I agree, fists of steel are a waste, cushioned probably too, but i have to take them to get to 0 weight.
> 
> I understand heavy armour is a bit of an overkill, and honestly i dont need the best armour. Any armour will have better defense than robes.


If you haven't got anything in heavy armour then light armour is the obvious choice at this stage of the game. I would do crazy maga regen on every item (priority), but wouldn't make a single school have 0 cost, but spread it out - so, say 50% reduction to destruction, 25% to conjuration, 25% to restoration. Or whatever floats your boat, the only school I use in combat (the only time I have to worry about running out of mana) is conjuration since that lets me conjure stuff to distract enemies while I kill them with bow+arrow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Its me again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question for you guys that wear armour. Which is the best armour? Daedric, dragonplate, etc...
> Do i need any perk to use it?
> Is there any benefit from choosing light amour, if heavy armour has a perk that makes the armour weight nothing?
> I have not used any type of armour, so any information will be welcome.


You can improve light armor to as good as or better than is equivalent base heavy armor, but at the same time, you can also improve heavy armor through smithing. Heavy armor protects you more, but is heavier and until later on, negatively affects sneaking. Light armor on the other hand is much lighter without perks and doesn't affect sneaking nearly as much. If you are an infighter, you typically want to go heavy armor. If you are ranged or out fighter, you want light armor. If you are a mage however, you want to use normal clothing if you are going that route. At the very end though, smithing is basically useless beyond a certain point given that you can tank anything and kill everything. Hope this helps!


----------



## Moragg

Actually, I find heavy is extremely useful at lower levels, or you are extremely vulnerable to arrows. And once you get muffle you can improve sneak temporarily, for more than long enough to sneak up on a mammoth/giant and get them from behind with 6x damage, or 15x for the dagger.

Sneak is incredibly OP in Skyrim, next playthrough will be a mix of Skyrim Revisited: Legendary Edition with STEP and VEGA:Extended which should make combat in Skyrim a lot nicer.


----------



## BreakDown

Thank to all fo you for the input, Ive made up my mind.

Im going to spend the 4 points i originally had planned into the light armour skill tree because of several reasons; I play at a range making mobility important, i would like to sneak, light armour skill tree gives you more in return of those 4 skill points than heavy amour, dragonscale armour seems much easier to get than daedric armour, my light armour level is at 32 (needing 50 to get the perks i like) agaisnt my heavy armour's level 17 (needing) 70 to get the perks i like).

Later on, when i can spend some more skill points into any armour tree, i will decide if i want to stay on light armour, or switch to heavy armour. I can always make light armour skill tree legendary to get back the skill points ive spent.


----------



## stl drifter

Hey guys ! I am a longtime Skyrim player on the consoles and I just got the legendary pack for the pc. I want to know what mods do you guys recommend and why.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> Hey guys ! I am a longtime Skyrim player on the consoles and I just got the legendary pack for the pc. I want to know what mods do you guys recommend and why.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1386833/the-overclock-net-guide-to-modifying-tesv-skyrim

This is a good place to start.


----------



## stl drifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386833/the-overclock-net-guide-to-modifying-tesv-skyrim
> 
> This is a good place to start.


Thanks +rep for you


----------



## BreakDown

So it turns out enchanting an armour set with 0 cost destruction spells and magicka regen breaks the game a bit for a mage, not only the armour itself makes me hard to kill compared to robes, being able to spam fireballs non stop means that as long as you dont forget to heal you are not going to die. Im thinking about stepping up the dificulty settings...

Btw: I can confirm you can make an armour set that reduces the cost of two schools of magic to 0.

EDIT: Increasing the difficulty to master does help, groups of enemies now are a threat, two consecutive well placed shots can easily kill you, however, single enemies no matter how strong, are not a threat, this does not have as much to do with destruction spells costing 0, but with the destruction perk that makes dual handed spells stagger the opponent. If you time it right, you can lock stun most enemies. Early on I though that powerfull enemies would not be stunned so easily, but they are, even the final boss of the main quest got stunned.

I enjoyed my time becoming a powerfull mage, but i really hope they look hard at the magic system for the next elder scrolls, it needs more variarety, even though you get new spells, most of them are just upgrades to previous spells, meaning you will spend most of your time with 3 basic destruction spells, not good enough IMO. I would love to see a magic system like "magicka's", that idea in a limited capacity would be a great fit for skyrim.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Hey guys...i;m just installed Skyrim LE and when i activate footprints mods and some other for Falskaar for example i get CTD.







....
any ideas...?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Could be a ton of things; corrupt mod, improperly installed mod, conflicting mods... ect. I would disable all the mods until the last setup that didn't crash and see if it still crashes. If it does, enable them one at a time until you get to the culprit. Hopefully it will be that easy.


----------



## Shaolin7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> Hey guys...i;m just installed Skyrim LE and when i activate footprints mods and some other for Falskaar for example i get CTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> any ideas...?


Along with what OC'ing Noob said about disabling all mods and re-enabling them one by one to check, I would also recommend the following small mods:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/46465/? (Safety Load)
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38649/? (CTD and Memory patch ENBoost)

I used to have absolutely maddening CTD errors, I couldn't even load save games -- it was frustrating enough that I ended up not touching Skyrim for a good 6 months or so -- until I was pointed in the direction of these two mods. Now I'm not saying it will fix your errors, but if you are getting those CTD issues, you might want to give these a try. I can testify from personal experience that I'm now able to play Skyrim again with no issues, thankfully!

Hope it helps.


----------



## Dunan

Does anyone know if real clouds works with CoT?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Does anyone know if real clouds works with CoT?


It should, though Real Clouds is absolutely hideous. It looks fake and the clouds are ridiculously low.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really like Dramatic Clouds I think it was called.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really like Dramatic Clouds I think it was called.


If its compatible with CoT then i'll check it out.

Looking on the page now, I don't see anything that says it is or isn't.

EDIT: Apparently it isn't


----------



## hamzta09

I want the soft lighting that ENB adds, but without all the other effects.

What do?

Like this



It all looks softer and such.

Forcing AO via nvidias panel doesnt seem to do anything


----------



## Moragg

I have AO turned off as the visual improvement is between nothing and miniscule, while the performance hit is absolutely massive.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I have AO turned off as the visual improvement is between nothing and miniscule, while the performance hit is absolutely massive.


I noticed no performance hit.. but then again Ive yet to notice anything ingame.


----------



## AbdullahG

You could try SweetFX. You could modify or add blur, bloom, sharpening, contrast, saturation, SMAA, FXAA, and so on.

Link on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx/0_100


----------



## s1rrah

I have a request.

I would do this myself but I don't have a vanilla/stock version of Skyrim to source the image from and so I'm hoping somebody here can find this scene and take a screen shot of the same basic view, but with a totally unmodded, vanilla Skyrim.

I'm trying to convince a certain console gaming friend of mine on Facebook that PC gaming is way more extensible than is console gaming ... and that the mod scene allows one to totally transform a game.

Anyway ...

Here's the modded scene from my own heavily tweaked/ENB'd install that I want a stock shot of. I think this is in Whiterun...

....



...

So if anybody with a pure VANILLA install of Skyrim can find that same basic view and take a screeny, I would be hugely grateful. If you do it, just PM me with a link or post it here in reply to this.

I want to do a BEFORE / AFTER sort of demo for the guy.

Thanks!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> You could try SweetFX. You could modify or add blur, bloom, sharpening, contrast, saturation, SMAA, FXAA, and so on.
> 
> Link on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/1296721/how-to-anti-aliasing-injection-fxaa-smaa-and-sweetfx/0_100


Already have sweetfx for skyrim, none of the settings gives softer lights.
Sweetfx is basicly just for adding SMAA or FXAA and sharpening, rest is just basicly contrast/brightness and color adjustments.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Already have sweetfx for skyrim, none of the settings gives softer lights.
> Sweetfx is basicly just for adding SMAA or FXAA and sharpening, rest is just basicly contrast/brightness and color adjustments.


Here's a video with a link to a mod.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCsQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNdTclXw6Br4&ei=38WsUu7xDIOgqgHk8YCYBA&usg=AFQjCNE6ooOAghjmCaxEYoTtPGsjehTkrQ

Have you tried *Enhanced Lights and Effects* or *Dynavision*? You may need to use a couple mods to achieve what you're looking for without using ENB. Or you can change the ENB settings yourself but it's probably more of a tedious process than you'd like to take on I'm suspecting.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Here's a video with a link to a mod.
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCsQtwIwAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DNdTclXw6Br4&ei=38WsUu7xDIOgqgHk8YCYBA&usg=AFQjCNE6ooOAghjmCaxEYoTtPGsjehTkrQ
> 
> Have you tried *Enhanced Lights and Effects* or *Dynavision*? You may need to use a couple mods to achieve what you're looking for without using ENB. Or you can change the ENB settings yourself but it's probably more of a tedious process than you'd like to take on I'm suspecting.


Im using Climates of Tamriel with realistic lighting overhaul

I said I want to use ENB for that one purpose of soft lights, but without the unnecessary powerhungry effects that drops you down to 30fps. Thing is I dont know what setting does this.

Enhanced Lighting does the same thing as realistic lighting overhaul, it just removes fake lightsources.
Dynavision, isnt that just the ingame saturation/contrast stuff like with fallout?
So its a DoF mod, no, I dont want DoF.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im using Climates of Tamriel with realistic lighting overhaul
> 
> I said I want to use ENB for that one purpose of soft lights, but without the unnecessary powerhungry effects that drops you down to 30fps. Thing is I dont know what setting does this.
> 
> Enhanced Lighting does the same thing as realistic lighting overhaul, it just removes fake lightsources.
> Dynavision, isnt that just the ingame saturation/contrast stuff like with fallout?
> So its a DoF mod, no, I dont want DoF.


With Dynavision you can change the DoF to static and turn it down some just to make things look softer without all of the blurriness that regular DoF gives you. I'm not sure what settings to change in ENB, but if you have an ingame customizable version then you can uncheck different settings and watch to see if your FPS increases.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> With Dynavision you can change the DoF to static and turn it down some just to make things look softer without all of the blurriness that regular DoF gives you. I'm not sure what settings to change in ENB, but if you have an ingame customizable version then you can uncheck different settings and watch to see if your FPS increases.


I know, I have done that with the .240 ENB versions via wrappers ingame menu and really didnt figure it out which setting does the soft-ness.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I know, I have done that with the .240 ENB versions via wrappers ingame menu and really didnt figure it out which setting does the soft-ness.


Just want to recap.."Imaginator" is the mod that focuses more on saturation/contrast. Dynavision does a little more than that. I believe that FXAA is the thing that renders softness and sharpness. Post processing is probably what you'll need to tweak in ENB.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I know, I have done that with the .240 ENB versions via wrappers ingame menu and really didnt figure it out which setting does the soft-ness.


Make an account on enbdev forums and ask some questions. A lot of the enb tweakers hang out there and pick Boris's brain.


----------



## Pimphare

I've used the *FXAA Post Process Injector* mod before and it looks pretty good.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/131/?tab=3&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fid%3D131%26user%3D1&pUp=1
You can use it in conjunction with *Dynavision* to give it the soft look. You can adjust the settings of Dynavision with MCM in game. Just change DoF to static and adjust the strength of it to what you desire.

There shouldn't be much of an impact to FPS if any.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I've used the *FXAA Post Process Injector* mod before and it looks pretty good.
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/131/?tab=3&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fid%3D131%26user%3D1&pUp=1
> You can use it in conjunction with *Dynavision* to give it the soft look. You can adjust the settings of Dynavision with MCM in game. Just change DoF to static and adjust the strength of it to what you desire.
> 
> There shouldn't be much of an impact to FPS if any.


FXAA injectors never work for me because I just get a black screen, even if I disable steams overlay and afterburner / other OSDs.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> FXAA injectors never work for me because I just get a black screen, even if I disable steams overlay and afterburner / other OSDs.


I understand. I had an issue with this and RivaTuner. I had to start the game, tab out, and then run RivaTuner to work without any weird screen anomaly. What a real pita that is.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I understand. I had an issue with this and RivaTuner. I had to start the game, tab out, and then run RivaTuner to work without any weird screen anomaly. What a real pita that is.


Just don't worry about OSD while playing Skyrim. You're really narrowing down your options. lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I understand. I had an issue with this and RivaTuner. I had to start the game, tab out, and then run RivaTuner to work without any weird screen anomaly. What a real pita that is.


When I alt tab I get a mousepointer in my game that wont disappear.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> When I alt tab I get a mousepointer in my game that wont disappear.


It annoyingly does that to me sometimes. I now use the borderless full screen mod to help with that. Seems to do the trick!


----------



## hamzta09

Dynavision does not appear in MCM ingame and it is ticked enabled.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> When I alt tab I get a mousepointer in my game that wont disappear.


There is a mod for that I think


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There is a mod for that I think


Yes the guy above mentioned that, however fullscreen window isnt it the same as window...but all pixels are being used?

When I run skyrim in window I get this choppiness everytime I move and mouse gets serious inputlag.

Dynavision seems to be doing the softness okay, but whenever I move, the game gets sharp and pointy again rather than soft. :/


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dynavision does not appear in MCM ingame and it is ticked enabled.


My apologies. You have to have SkyUI 3 or later installed to get the MCM menu. You also need SKSE installed to get SkyUI to work. I highly recommend using SkyUI if you haven't already tried it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> My apologies. You have to have SkyUI 3 or later installed to get the MCM menu. You also need SKSE installed to get SkyUI to work. I highly recommend using SkyUI if you haven't already tried it.


Already have the MCM menu and SkyUI.
It didnt show up on first boot, second it did.

Simple Borderless Windowed mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D4%26preview%3D&pUp=1

DOesnt work, still got boreder and I did as told.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes the guy above mentioned that, however fullscreen window isnt it the same as window...but all pixels are being used?
> 
> When I run skyrim in window I get this choppiness everytime I move and mouse gets serious inputlag.
> 
> Dynavision seems to be doing the softness okay, but whenever I move, the game gets sharp and pointy again rather than soft. :/


Skyrim only runs in straight full screen mode so a lot of times when you alt tab, the Windows cursor fails to go away. In borderless full screen WINDOW mode, you typically don't have this issue as Windows recognizes you are going into a window where the cursor is supposed to be disabled. That's what I understand of it at least.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Skyrim only runs in straight full screen mode so a lot of times when you alt tab, the Windows cursor fails to go away. In borderless full screen WINDOW mode, you typically don't have this issue as Windows recognizes you are going into a window where the cursor is supposed to be disabled. That's what I understand of it at least.


Doesnt work for me though at the moment.

I also have naked guards now lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Doesnt work for me though at the moment.
> 
> I also have naked guards now lol.


Make sure you have the mod correctly positioned in the load order and that it is not causing any conflicts. You can also try contacting the mod dev on the mod page on Nexus to see if they have any ideas.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Make sure you have the mod correctly positioned in the load order and that it is not causing any conflicts. You can also try contacting the mod dev on the mod page on Nexus to see if they have any ideas.


I mean it worked fine before and I havent added or changed anything other than dynavision.

Seems related to Immersive Armors / RNG but if I deactivate both, theyre all still naked -.-

http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=10135

Apparently im not alone


----------



## hamzta09

I think its Bloom with a small DoF that does the soft lighting. However SweetFX doesnt provide the same type of Bloom as ENB.
SweetFX "Bloom" just makes whites whiter.

I disabled everything in ENB (downloaded SkyRealism, runs awful) but Bloom, looks soft, enabled DoF, softer, disabled Bloom, "Hard" although DoF makes the background softer if youre focusing on close objects.

In borderless window running ENB with just bloom+dof is rather taxing, movements feel jittery.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a request.
> 
> I would do this myself but I don't have a vanilla/stock version of Skyrim to source the image from and so I'm hoping somebody here can find this scene and take a screen shot of the same basic view, but with a totally unmodded, vanilla Skyrim.
> 
> I'm trying to convince a certain console gaming friend of mine on Facebook that PC gaming is way more extensible than is console gaming ... and that the mod scene allows one to totally transform a game.
> 
> Anyway ...
> 
> Here's the modded scene from my own heavily tweaked/ENB'd install that I want a stock shot of. I think this is in Whiterun...
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> So if anybody with a pure VANILLA install of Skyrim can find that same basic view and take a screeny, I would be hugely grateful. If you do it, just PM me with a link or post it here in reply to this.
> 
> I want to do a BEFORE / AFTER sort of demo for the guy.
> 
> Thanks!


I use ModOrganizer, so I loaded up my default Skyrim profile (no mods whatsoever, maybe the odd ini tweak but nothing that should make a noticable difference) and here are the results:

With ENB:



Without ENB:



ENB on it's own makes a massive difference, and then mods on top make it amazing. I haven't seen that Whiterun mod though, which is it?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I use ModOrganizer, so I loaded up my default Skyrim profile (no mods whatsoever, maybe the odd ini tweak but nothing that should make a noticable difference) and here are the results:
> With ENB:
> 
> 
> 
> Without ENB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENB on it's own makes a massive difference, and then mods on top make it amazing. I haven't seen that Whiterun mod though, which is it?


Isnt it Towns and Villages Enhanced, one of the many (15)


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Already have the MCM menu and SkyUI.
> It didnt show up on first boot, second it did.
> 
> Simple Borderless Windowed mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D4%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> 
> DOesnt work, still got boreder and I did as told.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dynavision does not appear in MCM ingame and it is ticked enabled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> When I alt tab I get a mousepointer in my game that wont disappear.


Simple Borderless Windowed is an old mod. There is a newer one but I can't get to it because the Nexus site is acting screwy right now. I'll post back when I find it.

Edit: Okay here is a newer borderless mod that uses SKSE.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36177/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D36177%26preview%3D&pUp=1


----------



## s1rrah

ENB on it's own makes a massive difference, and then mods on top make it amazing. I haven't seen that Whiterun mod though, which is it?
[/quote]

PERFECT...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I use ModOrganizer, so I loaded up my default Skyrim profile (no mods whatsoever, maybe the odd ini tweak but nothing that should make a noticable difference) and here are the results:
> With ENB:
> 
> 
> 
> Without ENB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENB on it's own makes a massive difference, and then mods on top make it amazing. I haven't seen that Whiterun mod though, which is it?


This worked perfect. Thanks for that, mate!


----------



## hamzta09

Wow farkas is really dumb.. hwen you reach the cave (your "trial" quest) he doesnt attack any draugr... hes just following me around making me do everything.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wow farkas is really dumb.. hwen you reach the cave (your "trial" quest) he doesnt attack any draugr... hes just following me around making me do everything.


It's called tough love man. It is YOUR trial after all.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's called tough love man. It is YOUR trial after all.


Well I googled that and I found that other people have the same issue and apparently its what occurs if you go to The Companions at level 1 -.-

wth


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well I googled that and I found that other people have the same issue and apparently its what occurs if you go to The Companions at level 1 -.-
> 
> wth


There's a mod for that! Lol No but really I think there may be a mod that changes NPC's behavior. You can actually change their behavior with the Creation Kit but it's aggrevating to use.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> This worked perfect. Thanks for that, mate!


No problem. I hope you can convince him to switch, aside from graphics the gameplay mods are what make modded Skyrim so much better. SkyRe, CWO, DCO, are all mods I plan to use in my next playthrough - I'm currently level 35 and will redo my mod setup once Skyrim Revisited: Legendary Edition and VEGA:Extended packs (on STEP forum) are nearly done.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaolin7*
> 
> Along with what OC'ing Noob said about disabling all mods and re-enabling them one by one to check, I would also recommend the following small mods:
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/46465/? (Safety Load)
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38649/? (CTD and Memory patch ENBoost)
> 
> I used to have absolutely maddening CTD errors, I couldn't even load save games -- it was frustrating enough that I ended up not touching Skyrim for a good 6 months or so -- until I was pointed in the direction of these two mods. Now I'm not saying it will fix your errors, but if you are getting those CTD issues, you might want to give these a try. I can testify from personal experience that I'm now able to play Skyrim again with no issues, thankfully!
> 
> Hope it helps.


OK Shaolin7.....
gonna use these and i'll get back...
I have checked all the mods that i've installed one by one and now i can play the game but on loads or while saving it takes a few seconds more.....
and also while playing the games freezes and most of the times i get CTD just like that.

Gonna use these 2 mods and i hope i can fix my game....
Thanks for replying.....


----------



## Sir Beregond

So I have a bit of a conundrum. I rebuilt my Skyrim, installed CoT (default settings as I don't like pitch black nights/interiors), Relaistic Lighting Overhaul, and then RealVision performance ENB. This setup I have had before. The issue is though that the nights and even lit interiors are absolutely pitch black and the lights do nothing to lighten anything more than a foot away from the source. I can't figure out what changed from the last time I ran this setup and didn't have this issue.

Any ideas from you ENB experts out there?

Edit: If I get a chance, I'll take a screenshot when I get back home from work.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I have a bit of a conundrum. I rebuilt my Skyrim, installed CoT (default settings as I don't like pitch black nights/interiors), Relaistic Lighting Overhaul, and then RealVision performance ENB. This setup I have had before. The issue is though that the nights and even lit interiors are absolutely pitch black and the lights do nothing to lighten anything more than a foot away from the source. I can't figure out what changed from the last time I ran this setup and didn't have this issue.
> 
> Any ideas from you ENB experts out there?
> 
> Edit: If I get a chance, I'll take a screenshot when I get back home from work.


Dont use realistic lighting overhaul, use: Relighting Skyrim

Its better imo. However regarding pitchblackness, could be windows ICC profiles bugging out meaning your monitor is nolonger calibrated in the game. Or you could just go grab sweetfx and enable bloom + hdr and reduce the hdr power by .2-3 which makes everything brighter during night, no more pitchblackness, and days look more...day-y and not dim and dull.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dont use realistic lighting overhaul, use: Relighting Skyrim
> 
> Its better imo. However regarding pitchblackness, could be windows ICC profiles bugging out meaning your monitor is nolonger calibrated in the game. Or you could just go grab sweetfx and enable bloom + hdr and reduce the hdr power by .2-3 which makes everything brighter during night, no more pitchblackness, and days look more...day-y and not dim and dull.


Hmm...will try. Thanks for the tips. +REP.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Hmm...will try. Thanks for the tips. +REP.


Or try enhanced lights and effects. Much better than RLO.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Or try enhanced lights and effects. Much better than RLO.


That one just adds a tonnnnn of blueish lights


----------



## boredgunner

Use RCRN instead of all of those.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1875/


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Use RCRN instead of all of those.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1875/


Oh yeah. I used to use that but totally forgot what it was called last time I cleared Skyrim out and rebuilt. Thanks.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> That one just adds a tonnnnn of blueish lights


Bluish lights lol? Does it do that to yours?

Not to mine and not in the YouTube comparison between the two... That's really strange if it's doing that to your picture, I have not seen anything like that before.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Use RCRN instead of all of those.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1875/


RCRN does not remove ambient lights (unrealistic lights) and fix other lights that dont cast light etc..

RCRN is basicly just an overlay/shader that changes the colours of the environment.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> That one just adds a tonnnnn of blueish lights


That's strange. I don't get any kind of bluish lighting anomalies. Do you happen to use "Realistic Lighting Overhaul" (RLO)? RLO conflicts with "Enhanced Lights and FX".


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> RCRN does not remove ambient lights (unrealistic lights) and fix other lights that dont cast light etc..
> 
> RCRN is basicly just an overlay/shader that changes the colours of the environment.


Yeah it's mostly shaders and a post-process injector, though it looks far more natural than any lighting mod I've seen.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah it's mostly shaders and a post-process injector, though it looks far more natural than any lighting mod I've seen.


So... having an entire room lit by 1 candle in superbrightmode is realistic?
Or caves with zero lightsources being lit up as if youre walking around in daylight?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So... having an entire room lit by 1 candle in superbrightmode is realistic?
> Or caves with zero lightsources being lit up as if youre walking around in daylight?


Sounds like you've never used RCRN, come back when you have. Caves are pretty much pitch black, candles are appropriately dim. It's a major feature of the mod, listed right on its front page if you can read. It's much more realistic than those dreary bloomfest ENBs and lighting overhauls.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds like you've never used RCRN, come back when you have. Caves are pretty much pitch black, candles are appropriately dim. It's a major feature of the mod, listed right on its front page if you can read. It's much more realistic than those dreary bloomfest ENBs and lighting overhauls.


Lighting overhauls REMOVES unrealistic lights and ADDS lights to LIGHTSOURCES.

ENB doesnt add squat in terms of light.

RCRN does not add or remove light, its just a shader... and I have used it before, CoT > RCRN. And RCRN does change the intensity and stuff of lights but it doesnt really add or remove.

Rofl RCRN uses FXAA Injector........ with a gamma set to 1.5xx meaning its extremeellly pitchblack in areas where there SHOULD be some ambient light.

CoT + Relighting > This.


----------



## TRELOXELO

So yesterday i tried a few other mods that i haven't used on my new Skyrim installation like dead body collision and also tried
Safety Load but i get more CTD's.

I have run BOSS and got the log Skyrim performance monitor....can u guys help me .....













BOSS log file ...
http://www.sendspace.com/file/bs1xjd


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lighting overhauls REMOVES unrealistic lights and ADDS lights to LIGHTSOURCES.
> 
> ENB doesnt add squat in terms of light.
> 
> RCRN does not add or remove light, its just a shader... and I have used it before, CoT > RCRN. And RCRN does change the intensity and stuff of lights but it doesnt really add or remove.
> 
> Rofl RCRN uses FXAA Injector........ with a gamma set to 1.5xx meaning its extremeellly pitchblack in areas where there SHOULD be some ambient light.
> 
> CoT + Relighting > This.


Ahhh I see now. It's the Relighting mod you're using probably causing the blueish mess. It's incompatible with ELFX also.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> ENB on it's own makes a massive difference, and then mods on top make it amazing. I haven't seen that Whiterun mod though, which is it?


Either "enhanced towns and villages" or "beautiful whiterun" ...

Here is what I sent my friend.

LOL:

...



....

He was like, "DAMN! That foliage!" ...

;-)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lighting overhauls REMOVES unrealistic lights and ADDS lights to LIGHTSOURCES.
> 
> ENB doesnt add squat in terms of light.
> 
> RCRN does not add or remove light, its just a shader... and I have used it before, CoT > RCRN. And RCRN does change the intensity and stuff of lights but it doesnt really add or remove.
> 
> Rofl RCRN uses FXAA Injector........ with a gamma set to 1.5xx meaning its extremeellly pitchblack in areas where there SHOULD be some ambient light.
> 
> CoT + Relighting > This.


It depends on what you'd rather have; a much more natural, realistic looking game with the exception of a few insignificant static, ambient lights (RCRN), or would you rather have your game looking like a child's wet dream (most lighting overhauls). CoT actually does look decent, you could probably get it working with RCRN which should have nice results.

- EDIT: You can get the best of both worlds. RCRN plus these.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9066/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10390/?


----------



## Sir Beregond

I think I've used CoT with RCRN before and if I recall my sky always looked slightly purpleish as a result. I'm going to try a few different things tonight. I removed ENB last night and that got rid of the pitch black interiors I was having a problem with. Now to try a few different mod combos like CoT+Relight, or RCRN, or CoT+RCRN....we'll see.


----------



## Dunan

Hey I don't have any skyrim DLC installed, which is the best one? And mods installed that have options for specific DLCs, do I have to reinstall them and does anyone know if it'll Bork the game?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Ahhh I see now. It's the Relighting mod you're using probably causing the blueish mess. It's incompatible with ELFX also.


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Wasnt using squat when I used your terrible mod.
Why in the world do you think Im braindead using 2 relighting mods at the same time?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey I don't have any skyrim DLC installed, which is the best one? And mods installed that have options for specific DLCs, do I have to reinstall them and does anyone know if it'll Bork the game?


Mods will typically list compatibility with DLC's or have various download options depending on what DLC you have/don't have.

I enjoyed Dawnguard and Dragonborn a lot. Hearthfire is fine, but there are mods that do exactly what it does (home building).


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> Wasnt using squat when I used your terrible mod.
> Why in the world do you think Im braindead using 2 relighting mods at the same time?


Not my mod sir. Nor was I trying to insult your intelligence. Just trying to help. It's a great mod if you can manage to get it installed without any issues. I use it and it works like a charm for me. Not sure what the issue is with your installation.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Not my mod sir. Nor was I trying to insult your intelligence. Just trying to help. It's a great mod if you can manage to get it installed without any issues. I use it and it works like a charm for me. Not sure what the issue is with your installation.


RCRN has an installer... how would you eff up the installation in any sort of way?

I tried RCRN, it ruins the game completely because it relies on FXAA Injector with a bogus gamma of 1.5. Unlike the other mods, relighting/RLO etc doesnt need such garbage in order to FAKE better lighting.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> RCRN has an installer... how would you eff up the installation in any sort of way?
> 
> I tried RCRN, it ruins the game completely because it relies on FXAA Injector with a bogus gamma of 1.5. Unlike the other mods, relighting/RLO etc doesnt need such garbage in order to FAKE better lighting.


I don't use RCRN. I was referring to Enhanced Lights and FX. I use it in conjunction with Climates of Tamriel. I'm also using an ENB that I tweaked to my liking. ENB brings out the best in everything, but most are power hungry.

RealLike ENB is pretty good with close to zero performance lost. One of the very few. If you're interested here it is. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/22056/?
I've personally used it in the past.


----------



## hamzta09

So, why does the game run so poorly.

Outdoors, if I move I get drops down to 30fps, if I turn around, the same thing.
No texture mods, just enhanced cities mods.

Game runs on an Samsung 830 128GB SSD.


----------



## VindalooJim

How much Vram do your graphical Skyrim mods eat up? Mine currently, are maxing out my 2GB.

I am currently using:
Enhanced Towns & Cities (all of them), Realistic lighting (Are there better alternatives?), Improved interior lighting, HD plants + herbs, Moss rocks, Milky way galaxay textures, Lush trees, Lush grass, Deeper snow, Better dynamic snow, Bigger & boulder, Static mesh 1,2 & 3, Better embers. Enhanced blood textures, Pure waters & Bethesda high res texture packs.

Any more good graphical recommendations I should add to that list?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, why does the game run so poorly.
> 
> Outdoors, if I move I get drops down to 30fps, if I turn around, the same thing.
> No texture mods, just enhanced cities mods.
> 
> Game runs on an Samsung 830 128GB SSD.


I have 7770x2 and a lot of mods for 2K textures run at 1080p. Having just 1gb Vram I run with a cap of 75FPS and avg 66fps. Total ram usage can be as high as 7Gb making 3-4gb offloaded textures from my GPU. There is a lot going on in the game as far as code and how inefficient it is. It took me a while to tweak every aspect I could to get my Skyrim to run so well now. Keep in mind I am on AN all-AMD system, for Skyrim the worst situation.


----------



## Moragg

My Skyrim pushes the boundaries of my 3GB VRAM.

For really heavily modded Skryim you'd be wanting 4770K + R9 290/Titan (multiple preferably) for the fast single threaded performance and lots of VRAM. That way you could bump up shadow maps and uGridstoLoad without as much of a performance hit.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, why does the game run so poorly.
> 
> Outdoors, if I move I get drops down to 30fps, if I turn around, the same thing.
> No texture mods, just enhanced cities mods.
> 
> Game runs on an Samsung 830 128GB SSD.


I've never used enhanced cities, but I did try enhanced towns for a while and that really beat up my framerates while in those towns.

I run the texture combiner that combines Skyrim Realsitic Overhaul, Skyrim 2K HD, Skyrim HD? (I think that's what they are called?), Vurt's Flora Overhaul, Static Mesh, better dynamic snow, CoT, some night sky improving mod (I forget which one), experimenting with some lighting overhaul mods, among others. That and I'll run either RealVision ENB or RCRN (still experimenting on which I like better). And all in all my performance has been mostly acceptable with just a few spots that like to hiccup.

According to Precision X, I get pretty close to my 2GB VRAM limit, but I've never had it completely max out since I did my Skyrim/mod rebuild.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So, why does the game run so poorly.
> 
> Outdoors, if I move I get drops down to 30fps, if I turn around, the same thing.
> No texture mods, just enhanced cities mods.
> 
> Game runs on an Samsung 830 128GB SSD.


From my experience, those enhanced cities mods are really taxing on gpu's. What are you PC specs?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> From my experience, those enhanced cities mods are really taxing on gpu's. What are you PC specs?


Look at my SIG and you see the specs..

In vanilla skyrim I get 2GB vram usage.
In modded skyrim I get 2GB vram usage.

I played with the same mods earlier this year and I had no such fps drops, including texture packs.


----------



## BreakDown

I used many many mods on skyrim, and the ones that were most taxing were the foliage ones, like "dat grass" or similar ones. I had 40+ graphics mods, high textures, enhanced cities, water, lighting, etc... and my machine could still handle the game at 50+ FPS, however, just "dat grass" brought my machine to its knees in some spots, around 20 fps.

Maybe they updated some of the mods you used before, and it made them more taxing.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I used many many mods on skyrim, and the ones that were most taxing were the foliage ones, like "dat grass" or similar ones. I had 40+ graphics mods, high textures, enhanced cities, water, lighting, etc... and my machine could still handle the game at 50+ FPS, however, just "dat grass" brought my machine to its knees in some spots, around 20 fps.
> 
> Maybe they updates some of the mods you used before, and it made them more taxing.


Nah the mods I use havent been updated for a looooong time so its not that.

I tried using a 30fps limit aswell but that just gave me drops to 25 instead of just 30. But going from 60 to 30 everytime you move/turn is REALLY frustrating and prevents me from playing the game. And it leads to this strange darkness flicker (ms fast flicker) when you move around cause fps varies so much.

And it cant be vram because I used to play it on a 5850 with just 1GB + 2K + Enhanced cities/TAVE.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Nah the mods I use havent been updated for a looooong time so its not that.
> 
> I tried using a 30fps limit aswell but that just gave me drops to 25 instead of just 30. But going from 60 to 30 everytime you move/turn is REALLY frustrating and prevents me from playing the game. And it leads to this strange darkness flicker (ms fast flicker) when you move around cause fps varies so much.
> 
> And it cant be vram because I used to play it on a 5850 with just 1GB + 2K + Enhanced cities/TAVE.


Well you definitely have the power to play a modded Skyrim. You can try setting 'Distant Object Detail' to High/Medium or Low (if you have it on Ultra). Have you tried the 1k versions if they exist?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Well you definitely have the power to play a modded Skyrim. You can try setting 'Distant Object Detail' to High/Medium or Low (if you have it on Ultra). Have you tried the 1k versions if they exist?


Theres a Lite pack that only ups textures slightly, so its not worth even downloading.

I reinstalled skyrim and unticked every workshop mod except:

High Res TP
Static Mesh Improvement mods
SKYUI
The "Official" quest mods (5 of em)
XCE
Better Dynamic Snow
Better Embers
HQ Snow Texture
HD Plants+Herbs
Pure Water
Realistic Ragdolls & Force

Runs at a solid 60fps, never drops.

Enable 1 town mod and it drops to 30.

So its either run with drops to 30 and never play the game.
Or run the game at 60fps while it looks shockingly ugly.


----------



## Moragg

If you're using an ENB, did you set the ENBlocal.ini settings correctly?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> If you're using an ENB, did you set the ENBlocal.ini settings correctly?


Not using ENB.

Added 2K texture pack "Lite"

There are quite a bit of texture inconsistencies, on the walls of whiterun, the top bits that are curved have standard extremelylowresolution textures whereas the walls themselves have the new textures.
Enabled TAVE - Whiterun Exterior and Interior, no more FPS drops and VRAM runs at 1500.

Could it be that uGridsToLoad=7 vs 5 has a major performance impact? Or uExterior Cell Buffer=64 vs 32?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not using ENB.
> 
> Added 2K texture pack "Lite"
> 
> There are quite a bit of texture inconsistencies, on the walls of whiterun, the top bits that are curved have standard extremelylowresolution textures whereas the walls themselves have the new textures.
> Enabled TAVE - Whiterun Exterior and Interior, no more FPS drops and VRAM runs at 1500.
> 
> Could it be that uGridsToLoad=7 vs 5 has a major performance impact? Or uExterior Cell Buffer=64 vs 32?


Ugridstoload=7 has a massive performance impact (at least on my system - 8320 @ 4.4GHz). I would personally recommend following a guide like STEP or Skyrim Revisited to get most of Skyrim looking awesome (using just textures/meshes, and avoiding scripted mods unless necessary), then (using ModOrganizer) try out some other textures/mods you like the look of.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not using ENB.
> 
> Added 2K texture pack "Lite"
> 
> There are quite a bit of texture inconsistencies, on the walls of whiterun, the top bits that are curved have standard extremelylowresolution textures whereas the walls themselves have the new textures.
> Enabled TAVE - Whiterun Exterior and Interior, no more FPS drops and VRAM runs at 1500.
> 
> Could it be that uGridsToLoad=7 vs 5 has a major performance impact? Or uExterior Cell Buffer=64 vs 32?


Yes, I'd be careful with uGrids. It will beat you system to death if you set it too high. The only reason I upped my uGrids was because of the horrific waterfall lods. I found a mod for the waterfalls that somebody had managed to make and it works fairly well. I can't think of what it's called right now.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Yes, I'd be careful with uGrids. It will beat you system to death if you set it too high. The only reason I upped my uGrids was because of the horrific waterfall lods. I found a mod for the waterfalls that somebody had managed to make and it works fairly well. I can't think of what it's called right now.


This is the mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40564/?

It's certainly a good one, and a lot better than turning up ugridstoload.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> This is the mod: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40564/?
> 
> It's certainly a good one, and a lot better than turning up ugridstoload.


That's it!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Wow thanks for linking that waterfall mod. It really is horrific how utterly bad waterfalls look from a distance or even fairly close until you get right next to it.

But yes, upping ugrids will impact performance a lot. Could be part of your problem. And I don't know if its the same with Enhanced Cities, but Enhanced Towns always impacted my performance a ton when I was around them to the point that it was sometimes unplayable. I promptly uninstalled it.


----------



## hamzta09

My performance is fine now even with all the city mods, though i disabled solitude and whiterun interior due to lights turning on and off and some performance issues in them, not big omes but enough to be annoying.

I have ugrids at 7 and buffer 64. Anyeay i think it wad related to 4096 shadows or 2k texturepack full.

Using these

Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
HearthFires.esm
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
Falskaar.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
better dynamic snow.esp
enhanced soundtrack 02.esp
enhanced soundtrack 01.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod-part2.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod-part3.esp
better embers.esp
hdplants+herbs.esp
hqsnow.esp
moonpath_tp.esp
Footprints.esp
skyui.esp
iHUD.esp
Immersive Weapons.esp
quest_andtherealmsofdaedra.esp
bettercitiesjarlshouses.esp
betterdawnstar.esp
betterinns.esp
bettermarkarthexterieur.esp
bettermorthal.esp
betterwinterhold.esp
enhancedhighhrothgarbymat.esp
tos_granitehall.esp
hg.esp
markarth_plus.esp
quest_nomercy.esp
quest_sorcery.esp
quest_seaofghosts.esp
quest_thebiggertheyare.esp
whiterunexenhanced.esp
betterquestobjectives.esp
faster vanilla horses.esp
SkyFalls Plus SkyMills - All DLC and Falskaar.esp
riverwoodenhancedplugin.esp
taveriften.esp
tavewindhelm.esp
tavevillages.esp
tos_amber_guard.esp
tos_laintardale_hf.esp
tos_oakwood_hf.esp
tavefalkreath.esp
sos - the wilds.esp
reduced distance npc greetings.esp
alternate start - live another life.esp
xce.esp
dd - realistic ragdoll force - realistic.esp
purewaters.esp

With sweetfx for added colour and skse + 2k "lite"

Though skyfalls crash my game on boot.


----------



## Durquavian

Ugrids will activate npc in those outlieing areas and that will have a huge impact on performance. Ugrids of 5 will not incur near the impact. My system is way below yours in terms of skyrim performance ability, but I am blowing your doors off. I can only figure ugrids is what is holding you back.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Ugrids will activate npc in those outlieing areas and that will have a huge impact on performance. Ugrids of 5 will not incur near the impact. My system is way below yours in terms of skyrim performance ability, but I am blowing your doors off. I can only figure ugrids is what is holding you back.


Scroll down first post on http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1274926-ugridstoload-skyrimini-comparisons-and-explanation-default-57911/ and look at the comparison shots. I honestly don't think ugrids 7 is worth it at all.

Try this instead: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/48227/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D48227&pUp=1 which makes distant terrain look a lot better, and increase the number+distance of trees + grass in skyrimprefs.ini and, while you're at it, make your shadow map really high resolution. If I had the CPU, shadow map would be one of the first things I'd bump up as I can only just about manage on 2048 and get decent framerates.


----------



## Durquavian

I run 4096 all on shadows with little issues.

on ugrids think like this:

1= all squares touching yours so a 3x3 grid = 9 squares

3= 5x5 = 25 squares

5= 7x7 = 49 squares

7= 9x9 = 81 squares

Not sure of exactly how ugrids is set square or hex but you get the idea. So 5 ugrid would activate 49 squares and all npcs and quests within them. 7 ugrids activate 81 a huge jump. So you can see why you would get lower performance.


----------



## Moragg

4096 runs, but framerate with ENB + 1440p + SMAA Ultra (via sweetfx) drops the framerate below playable. I'd really like (any) intel quad so I could pump it way past 4096, but my system freaks out if I try that









As for how ugrids works, all the guides say exterior cell buffer should be (ugrid+1)^2 where ugrid is odd, so you are actually at the centre of a square. Ugrid 1 would put you in a 2x2 square, Ugrid 3 in a 4x4 square, etc. It'd explain why even ugrid is a bad idea, if the skyrim engine by default never puts you in the middle of a square, but a "crossroad".


----------



## Durquavian

Yeah I don't use ENB. Your ugrid does make sense. Just trying to convey why a higher ugrid impacts performance so much.


----------



## hamzta09

I run with ugrid 7 and like I said it runs fine now, 60+ fps constant.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I run with ugrid 7 and like I said it runs fine now, 60+ fps constant.


If you have the fps to spare why not, but I strongly recommend looking at the distant terrain mod I linked anyway.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> If you have the fps to spare why not, but I strongly recommend looking at the distant terrain mod I linked anyway.


I just use enhanced distance terrain mod.

Waterfalls and Mills.. I dont care much for that, I rarely look at distant mills or waterfalls.


----------



## hamzta09

I get this problem now instead.




notmyvideo


----------



## XEONIC

Matching Deadric Armour for my follower.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> 
> 
> Matching Deadric Armour for my follower.


What are your shadow settings in your ini?


----------



## XEONIC

Stock settings.
no mods.. no changes.

Suggestions?

X16AF is making it look so good... nothing else.


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What are your shadow settings in your ini?


This means the engine is shutting down effects to speed up the game..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEONIC*
> 
> This means the engine is shutting down effects to speed up the game..


?
??
???
????
?????
??????
???????
????????
?

wat

If you refer to the video, then why would it "speed up" the game if it runs at 60+ fps? And that water and the two ones at the market running downwards next to the staircase are also glitching out, from the top and center of the stair, turning pitchblack, like an overlay.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What are your shadow settings in your ini?


Mine are all at 4096. Here is a screenshot and IT IS AWESOME that rivatuner finally works with SKSE. Not sure when they fixed it, prob last update found out it worked by accident.

Now, again at least, I can finally monitor my CPU usage live. In case it is hard to see, one thread/core is at 80-90% with 3 others at 20-40% and the other four playing go fish.

Also anyone know what the RendererInfo doc does( it is with the Skyrimprefs.ini files. It has a number of lines and I wondered if tweaking could be done there. For instance the last line says HW Thread Count = 4.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ?
> ??
> ???
> ????
> ?????
> ??????
> ???????
> ????????
> ?
> 
> wat
> 
> If you refer to the video, then why would it "speed up" the game if it runs at 60+ fps? And that water and the two ones at the market running downwards next to the staircase are also glitching out, from the top and center of the stair, turning pitchblack, like an overlay.


You said you did run mods for Whiterun right, so it could be a graphic battle going on with it installed or what got taken away after you took it out. I had a few issues like that before. I run BOSS to make sure mods are in right order then I run TES5Edit to make sure mods are clean. Then last I run Ordenator to ensure all textures are optomized and @ a max of 2K.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You said you did run mods for Whiterun right, so it could be a graphic battle going on with it installed or what got taken away after you took it out. I had a few issues like that before. I run BOSS to make sure mods are in right order then I run TES5Edit to make sure mods are clean. Then last I run Ordenator to ensure all textures are optomized and @ a max of 2K.


No, no interior whiterun mods.


----------



## XEONIC

Seen this also happen in oblivion when mods for water shaders kept glitching

Gona post some screen shots soon of what skyrim should look like while keeping frame rates pro.. Without any mods and glitches.

Will even post my detailed config.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Installed Skyrim about a month ago, been playing it in most of my gaming time since. I haven't gotten into the modding much so far, but I do have one question.
Does CBBE work with Khajiits?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> .Does CBBE work with Khajiits?


You dirty boy!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Mine are all at 4096. Here is a screenshot and IT IS AWESOME that rivatuner finally works with SKSE. Not sure when they fixed it, prob last update found out it worked by accident.


Is 4096 standard ULTRA shadow settings?


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> You dirty boy!


Who are you calling a boy?

I shall fight you bare-handed, sir!


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Who are you calling a boy?
> 
> I shall fight you bare-handed, sir!


I say my dear fellow, I accept thy challenge to a bout of fistycuffs. Put up your dukes ol' chap and prepare for a thrashing.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Is 4096 standard ULTRA shadow settings?


I manually set all shadows to 4096 in the .ini(s). Smoothed out the shadows a lot. tempted to try 8192 and see how that goes but in Skyrim configurator it flags you if you select 8192 like you just hit the red Nuke Russia button. I think later today I may try it and see how it stress my CPU. I wonder if it gets its own thread.


----------



## VaporX

Hey guys, could use some of your expertise for Skyrim. I am using an ultra wide monitor, 2560 x 1080 and while my other games work fine Skyrim does not. Will a simple ini edit fix this or is there another way to give it proper ultra wide support?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> Hey guys, could use some of your expertise for Skyrim. I am using an ultra wide monitor, 2560 x 1080 and while my other games work fine Skyrim does not. Will a simple ini edit fix this or is there another way to give it proper ultra wide support?


You could give Flawless Widescreen a try, see if that helps: http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/index.php/The_Elder_Scrolls_V%3A_Skyrim

Or you could try changing these values in your skyrimprefs.ini

iSize H=1080
iSize W=2560

If your .ini values keep getting overridden when you lanch Skyrim you could try SKSE:

http://skse.silverlock.org/
http://steamcommunity.com/app/72850/discussions/0/846955554753327781/
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=162323484


----------



## Moragg

Changing you iSize values and fov values manually should work - I once launched skyrim in 2560x1080 accidenetally and that seemed to be fine, but that was in windowed mode and skyrim on my machine is much happier in fullscreen. For 16:9 I use an fov of 85, you can always mess about with it in-game via the console to decide on what looks best for 21:9.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I manually set all shadows to 4096 in the .ini(s). Smoothed out the shadows a lot. tempted to try 8192 and see how that goes but in Skyrim configurator it flags you if you select 8192 like you just hit the red Nuke Russia button. I think later today I may try it and see how it stress my CPU. I wonder if it gets its own thread.


4096 on secondary, quadruples the performance requirement for shadows.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 4096 on secondary, quadruples the performance requirement for shadows.


Yeah but it didn't seem/ or doesn't seem to have an issue with mine (remember AMD here and Skyrim hates us).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Yeah but it didn't seem/ or doesn't seem to have an issue with mine (remember AMD here and Skyrim hates us).


Whenever I enable 4096 shadows on secondary I get serious fps fluctuations.


----------



## hamzta09

So RCRN is based on FXAA Injector and apparently 50% of the mod relies on FXAA Injector. Toggle it off with Pause button and it looks bleak like vanilla skyrim, it really doesnt do anything at all to the game the mod itself. FXAA Injector does all the work... although very basic: gamma increase to make dark bits darker. Funny how they lie on their site saying every light is dynamic and they reworked every interior... bogus!

Which is why RLO/Relighting Skyrim/EFLX > RCRN.
As it removes ambient light without sources and adds light to those without a source. (Such as a candle with no light emitted)

I still got RCRN running and it has some serious side effects outdoors on my monitor (which is calibrated) snow is rather dark-ish during mid day on a sunny day, it SHOULD be VERY bright :/ And it gets a bit of a purple/pink tint to it and some areas near roads get brownish, looks REALLY poor. Vanilla looks better.

Okay the brownish snow is due to the injectors settings having sepia enabled for "better skybox" lol.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Whenever I enable 4096 shadows on secondary I get serious fps fluctuations.


Woah buddy, she runs with 8192 and looks beautiful but man it is a stutter fest, rather a whole lotta pausing. Looked absolutely amazing though.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So RCRN is based on FXAA Injector and apparently 50% of the mod relies on FXAA Injector. Toggle it off with Pause button and it looks bleak like vanilla skyrim, it really doesnt do anything at all to the game the mod itself. FXAA Injector does all the work... although very basic: gamma increase to make dark bits darker. Funny how they lie on their site saying every light is dynamic and they reworked every interior... bogus!
> 
> Which is why RLO/Relighting Skyrim/EFLX > RCRN.
> As it removes ambient light without sources and adds light to those without a source. (Such as a candle with no light emitted)
> 
> I still got RCRN running and it has some serious side effects outdoors on my monitor (which is calibrated) snow is rather dark-ish during mid day on a sunny day, it SHOULD be VERY bright :/ And it gets a bit of a purple/pink tint to it and some areas near roads get brownish, looks REALLY poor. Vanilla looks better.
> 
> Okay the brownish snow is due to the injectors settings having sepia enabled for "better skybox" lol.


I use SweetFX and it helps a lot with color and oddly enough adding some depth to the graphics.


----------



## hamzta09

How do you edit the DoF in ENB?
The only thing you can edit in the wrapper is the Quality: Low to Extreme. And Fade Time.

Nothing else.

Turning off DoF gives you a ~10-20fps increase. But I want DoF but not the extreme version, I want a constant dof even while moving, Dynavision does not provide that, Dynavision only DOFS when youre standing still and looking at something really close, dead center on your screen.

And diagonal movements sub 50fps means you zigzag


----------



## Durquavian

I don't run with DOF or Radial Blur, just don't fit my tastes. I go for as high graphic quality my GPUs will allow.


----------



## AbdullahG

Look at the K ENB download section in Nexus. There is a download that has a folder with a huge selection of DoF options.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Look at the K ENB download section in Nexus. There is a download that has a folder with a huge selection of DoF options.


I got it working now.

Disabled the ipresentinterval and forced vsync with triplebuffer.
Less zigzag when diagonally moving the mouse and performance is better, acceptable ~45-50fps outdoors.
No AO. Bokeh dof.


----------



## Moragg

AO makes such little difference in my game - it just isn't worth the performance drop. I (quite often) run around, try turning it on and off, and very rarely do I see something change, and if it does it's absolutely tiny.

I do like Sweet_FX's SMAA though - and I only run that on medium.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> AO makes such little difference in my game - it just isn't worth the performance drop. I (quite often) run around, try turning it on and off, and very rarely do I see something change, and if it does it's absolutely tiny.
> 
> I do like Sweet_FX's SMAA though - and I only run that on medium.


SMAA is not demanding in any way, much like anisotropic filtering, it, at the very most, eats up to 1 frame.
But SMAA lately has yet to work in most modern titles sadly.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> AO makes such little difference in my game - it just isn't worth the performance drop. I (quite often) run around, try turning it on and off, and very rarely do I see something change, and if it does it's absolutely tiny.
> 
> I do like Sweet_FX's SMAA though - and I only run that on medium.
> 
> 
> 
> SMAA is not demanding in any way, much like anisotropic filtering, it, at the very most, eats up to 1 frame.
> But SMAA lately has yet to work in most modern titles sadly.
Click to expand...

If it's that little effect I'll bump it back to Ultra. It's definitely nice though, I don't need to run any other AA and Skyrim definitely looks a lot better with SMAA.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> If it's that little effect I'll bump it back to Ultra. It's definitely nice though, I don't need to run any other AA and Skyrim definitely looks a lot better with SMAA.


I got no AA either, Skyrim needs none, really, well fences do and complex shaped objects, they "warp" kind of when you move around. Like the wooden fences in riverwood.

But yeah, SMAA or FXAA does the job well, with null performance drop.


----------



## Durquavian

I run 4xSSAAeq. I think it looks much better on mine, probably just me







. Softens a lot of the graphics. I run FXAA and SMAA high.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I run 4xSSAAeq. I think it looks much better on mine, probably just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Softens a lot of the graphics. I run FXAA and SMAA high.


Doesnt supersampling, sharpen everything?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Doesnt supersampling, sharpen everything?


I guess a better way to put is that there are no jaggies so smoother or softer.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How do you edit the DoF in ENB?
> The only thing you can edit in the wrapper is the Quality: Low to Extreme. And Fade Time.
> 
> Nothing else.
> 
> Turning off DoF gives you a ~10-20fps increase. But I want DoF but not the extreme version, I want a constant dof even while moving, Dynavision does not provide that, Dynavision only DOFS when youre standing still and looking at something really close, dead center on your screen.
> 
> And diagonal movements sub 50fps means you zigzag


Dynavision does offer a constant DoF. You have to change DoF in MCM to static and what strength you want it to be.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Dynavision does offer a constant DoF. You have to change DoF in MCM to static and what strength you want it to be.


It just doesnt.
Static and dynamic, DoF only applies if you stand still and stare at somethign close up on my screen even if maximized the DoF.

Either way I now run RealVision performance ENB and enabled the Bokeh DoF and Subsurface ~60fps constant when not looking at towns.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It just doesnt.
> Static and dynamic, DoF only applies if you stand still and stare at somethign close up on my screen even if maximized the DoF.
> 
> Either way I now run RealVision performance ENB and enabled the Bokeh DoF and Subsurface ~60fps constant when not looking at towns.


That is odd.







I use static DoF myself to soften the look of distant terrain.


----------



## SchmoSalt

I tried playing Requiem. This was the result.


----------



## Durquavian

Gotta say we all have been there and done that.


----------



## SchmoSalt

I think I'll just stick to Skyrim Redone as far as big gameplay mods go.


----------



## geoxile

Are there any mods that overhaul the combat system to be more skill based? Like Mount and Blade or Chivalry combat. Skyrim combat bores me to death, I don't know how I got through it the first time


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Are there any mods that overhaul the combat system to be more skill based? Like Mount and Blade or Chivalry combat. Skyrim combat bores me to death, I don't know how I got through it the first time


Not really.

The only artificial difficulty increase via mods is deadly combat mod
and
enhanced AI or whatever its called.


----------



## Moragg

Try Dragon Combat Overhaul for dragon combat, and Civil War Overhaul makes the civil war and civil war battles much more interesting.

Otherwise... http://wiki.step-project.com/Pack:VEGA_Extended has a lot of interesting mods, including the ones i mentioned.


----------



## exyia

ugh...I'm clueless on this and google isn't helping me find a fix

not sure how to describe this, so I made 2 gifs.

http://gickr.com/results3/anim_df432077-e92c-8134-1db6-f91ed099a453.gif
http://gickr.com/results3/anim_df432077-e92c-8134-1db6-f91ed099a453.gif

there's a sort of shadow layer on the wall that peels away as I walk towards it. It's unbelievably annoying ingame obviously

at first I thought it was some parallax problem, but I went all the way to vanilla skyrim, so it's obviously not a mod conflict. this seems to be in the vanilla game? I don't remember having to deal with this....surely it's an INI edit I'm missing


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> ugh...I'm clueless on this and google isn't helping me find a fix
> 
> not sure how to describe this, so I made 2 gifs.
> 
> http://gickr.com/results3/anim_df432077-e92c-8134-1db6-f91ed099a453.gif
> http://gickr.com/results3/anim_df432077-e92c-8134-1db6-f91ed099a453.gif
> 
> there's a sort of shadow layer on the wall that peels away as I walk towards it. It's unbelievably annoying ingame obviously
> 
> at first I thought it was some parallax problem, but I went all the way to vanilla skyrim, so it's obviously not a mod conflict. this seems to be in the vanilla game? I don't remember having to deal with this....surely it's an INI edit I'm missing


Please answer the following as accurately as possible:

- Has it ever worked properly? If so, what was the last thing you did before it started?
- Does it do it in a new user or with a new ini file? This will tell us if the issue is preference/settings related or not.
- Do you have the Skyrim Official High Res pack from Bethesda?
- Have you updated your drivers recently?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> ugh...I'm clueless on this and google isn't helping me find a fix
> 
> not sure how to describe this, so I made 2 gifs.
> 
> http://gickr.com/results3/anim_df432077-e92c-8134-1db6-f91ed099a453.gif
> http://gickr.com/results3/anim_df432077-e92c-8134-1db6-f91ed099a453.gif
> 
> there's a sort of shadow layer on the wall that peels away as I walk towards it. It's unbelievably annoying ingame obviously
> 
> at first I thought it was some parallax problem, but I went all the way to vanilla skyrim, so it's obviously not a mod conflict. this seems to be in the vanilla game? I don't remember having to deal with this....surely it's an INI edit I'm missing


Likely

fShadowBiasScale=0.1500

change to 0.3500


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Likely
> 
> fShadowBiasScale=0.1500
> 
> change to 0.3500


it was at .2500 from some page I found, but I tried 0.3500 and it seemed slightly reduced. googled some more and some said set it to 1 (but nobody still can define what it does sadly). it's still there, but it seems toned down enough to live with. thanks!









wish there was an ini definitions database


----------



## Moragg

I think fShadowBiasScale is kind of like iMinGrassSize - it sets how "small" or "accurate" shadows should be.

When I ran a low (0.15 iirc) fShadowBiasScale ambient occlusion made no noticeable difference, but since turning it up to 0.3 the difference is huge. It could be the new ENB binary, but I think the lower the setting is the more "small" shadows get shaded.

Possibly.


----------



## Durquavian

it defines at some angle what gets shadowed. I guess depending on the angle from light source.


----------



## Deicidium

hi guys,

i just started playing this one and before I fully jump into the adventure, i'm planning to put all the mods I need.

Anyone tried STEP mod? a collection of different mods. and can you post the mods you used in this game?

and btw, who uses mod organizer over NMM or vice versa? on my first try, mod organizer messes up my mods..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deicidium*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i just started playing this one and before I fully jump into the adventure, i'm planning to put all the mods I need.
> 
> Anyone tried STEP mod? a collection of different mods. and can you post the mods you used in this game?
> 
> and btw, who uses mod organizer over NMM or vice versa? on my first try, mod organizer messes up my mods..


I would start here


----------



## hamzta09

So I did the Septimus Daedra Lord questchain.

On the last "plane" I was in, where you face 4 daedras and a loooooot of skeevers, all the grass (well not all, but most of it) was floating in the air.. wat!?


----------



## CallsignVega

Are there any mod super packs? I don't feel like spending the hours I've done before hunting down all the best mods.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Are there any mod super packs? I don't feel like spending the hours I've done before hunting down all the best mods.


Not really, only texture packs, armor packs, and weapon packs.


----------



## Dunan

Hey does one get the GPU/CPU % usage on their screen in game?

I'm using an ENB, I remember Boris shutting down the ability to use 3rd party utilities with his ENBs. Plus, I'm using and AMD card if that makes any difference.

I'd like to know how much vram/GPU%/CPU% i'm using when playing if possible.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey does one get the GPU/CPU % usage on their screen in game?
> 
> I'm using an ENB, I remember Boris shutting down the ability to use 3rd party utilities with his ENBs. Plus, I'm using and AMD card if that makes any difference.
> 
> I'd like to know how much vram/GPU%/CPU% i'm using when playing if possible.


Rivatuner with MSI afterburner just got an update a while back that now allows it to work with SKSE, before would not. May work with Enbs now as well. I was able to get Radeonpro for GPU stats to work when rivatuner did not, but it has no CPU stats on screen.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Are there any mod super packs? I don't feel like spending the hours I've done before hunting down all the best mods.


All the best mods are listed here at least, so that saves some time.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Rivatuner with MSI afterburner just got an update a while back that now allows it to work with SKSE, before would not. May work with Enbs now as well. I was able to get Radeonpro for GPU stats to work when rivatuner did not, but it has no CPU stats on screen.


Is that with a radeon card? How did you get it set up?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is that with a radeon card? How did you get it set up?


I use Radeonpro for in game settings when the Game settings are bad, kinda like Skyrim. I use Afterburner for OCing my cards and setting fan profiles and it comes with Rivatuner. Rivatuner is a separate program and for onscreen display or OSD you will or can need HWiNFO.

In Rivatuner Open and set to run at startup or when you select if you don't want it to run 24/7. In the bottom left hand corner there is a + select it and add the game you wish to run it with, here SKYRIM.

Now with HWiNFO, run this 24/7, has a lot of good monitoring info- the best, Select sensors ( top selection at start ). At the bottom you will see CONFIGURE SENSORS, select this. The fourth tab will have OSD RTSS, select it. Everything in the HWiNFO sensor display will show here. You can select each monitor you want to show in the OSD in game and what line and position. I always skip line 1 for each row, it kinda sits on the edge of the screen.

I monitor each CPU core total CPU temp and socket temp, memory usage for ram and virtual, and GPU load percent Vram usage, temp and dynamic memory usage. Winds up being 4 lines. Helps to see when you get a frame reduction if it is GPU or CPU that is struggling.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php
http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm I always download the beta and I think Rivatuner is automatic in same download, although you can select not to install.


----------



## TRELOXELO

I want to ask you guys something.......
i got new save game and tried some mods that i didn't use on my other save game.Each time i loot a female NPC and
loot the outfit-armor i get CTD.

Is something wrong with the body that i'm using?


----------



## stephenk

Chiming in to say say that after 2 years I finally started a new game with all of my graphic modifications enabled and was blown away by the intro as if it came out yesterday.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> I want to ask you guys something.......
> i got new save game and tried some mods that i didn't use on my other save game.Each time i loot a female NPC and
> loot the outfit-armor i get CTD.
> 
> Is something wrong with the body that i'm using?


body mods can cause this.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> body mods can cause this.


It is either an incompatible/corrupt body mod or she is carrying something incompatible/corrupt. You can pull up console, click on said dead NPC body, and type inv to see what she is carrying without actually looting her.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is either an incompatible/corrupt body mod or she is carrying something incompatible/corrupt. You can pull up console, click on said dead NPC body, and type inv to see what she is carrying without actually looting her.


Good job. I didn't think about the inv command.


----------



## Systemlord

Can someone lend a helping hand in this Skyrim mod thread please? *Here* at post #353 and post #355.

Very much appreciated!

Thank you,
Systemlord.


----------



## Shaolin7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Can someone lend a helping hand in this Skyrim mod thread please? *Here* at post #353 and post #355.
> 
> Very much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you,
> Systemlord.


Hi System, in reply to post #353:

I'm not sure if this is what you're referring to, but this mod removes the camera restriction so you can zoom all the way into the map (you can watch the Youtube videos to see if that's what you want):

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/16619/?

Hope that helps? Again I'm not sure if that's exactly what you were looking for, but it does allow you to zoom right in on the map. = ) Do note that you have to make changes to your Skyrim.ini file, copy/paste the lines in the description as instructed by the mod maker.


----------



## SightUp

How bad is trespassing? I am doing the thieves guild quest line and gotten a few. But still no murders or assaults. Will dialog or the way people treat me change?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> How bad is trespassing? I am doing the thieves guild quest line and gotten a few. But still no murders or assaults. Will dialog or the way people treat me change?


It can, both from guards and townsfolk; it just depends on how much bounty you accumulate as a whole in a certain hold. While one murder will net 1,000 bounty and turn most people hostile, it will take a while to earn that much from trespassing. You can always try to bribe the guards or even pay your fines, just make sure you don't have any stolen goods on you or they will be confiscated.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> How bad is trespassing? I am doing the thieves guild quest line and gotten a few. But still no murders or assaults. Will dialog or the way people treat me change?


Also if you plan on joining the Dark Brotherhood use the spell Frenzy, that will turn your contact into a raving lunatic that just starts attacking anyone in sight. Let the town folks handle it for you or you can attack them yourself because they threw the first punch. Thing is you need to have good sneak skill so that nobody sees you cast your Frenzy spell, if they see you cast it, it will be murder.

I used an illusion spell to enhance sneak and then cast the Frenzy spell from in hiding behind a house in sneak or crouch mode. I once had a bear follow me to my contract and the bear killed him for me!


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> It can, both from guards and townsfolk; it just depends on how much bounty you accumulate as a whole in a certain hold. While one murder will net 1,000 bounty and turn most people hostile, it will take a while to earn that much from trespassing. You can always try to bribe the guards or even pay your fines, just make sure you don't have any stolen goods on you or they will be confiscated.


I was never seen so I never got a bounty. However, it still counted as trespassing for some reason. I am wondering if stats alone effect anything?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I was never seen so I never got a bounty. However, it still counted as trespassing for some reason. I am wondering if stats alone effect anything?


If you didn't incur a bounty, then there is no harm done. If you are judging the trespasses by the Crime Stats screen in the menu, than that number can reach a million, even in murders, but no witnesses and no bounty means you aren't personally affected... other than a few surprises that may come about.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Assassins or thugs coming after you


But general social interactions deal primarily with bounties. However if all the witnesses should meet a quick demise....


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey everyone, I just finished installing a bunch of mods and I started a new game. Unfortunately, in the introductory carriage scene of the game, the carriage seems to have dissapeared entirely, and there seem to be red triangles with white blobs in the middle dispersed throughout the landscape. Any ideas?

Edit: by doing a bit of testing, I figured out that SMIM was the problem.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> If you didn't incur a bounty, then there is no harm done. If you are judging the trespasses by the Crime Stats screen in the menu, than that number can reach a million, even in murders, but no witnesses and no bounty means you aren't personally affected... other than a few surprises that may come about.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Assassins or thugs coming after you
> 
> 
> But general social interactions deal primarily with bounties. *However if all the witnesses should meet a quick demise....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This a hundred times. Dead men speak no tales. I remember wiping out an entire village when an assassin quest went awry.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Indeed. I remember a certain quest taking me into Hai Oad back in the Morrowind days... that character was forever remembered as the one that turned it into a ghost town aside from a few respawning guards. It was my first playthrough and I had hoped the same witness system was implemented back then. Imagine my surprise when I turned out wrong... but very happy indeed when I saw it all these years later in Skyrim.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Indeed. I remember a certain quest taking me into Hai Oad back in the Morrowind days... that character was forever remembered as the one that turned it into a ghost town aside from a few respawning guards. It was my first playthrough and I had hoped the same witness system was implemented back then. Imagine my surprise when I turned out wrong... but very happy indeed when I saw it all these years later in Skyrim.


Fun times! I still remember one chain lightning wiping out my entire follower/summon army. Guess which mod I downloaded immediately after that?


----------



## Baasha

Anyone play the Undeath quest mod in Skyrim?

I just installed it and whenever I try to get to the top of the mountain near Rebel's Cairn where the Necromancers are chilling, the game just freezes!

I have used Ordenador and SMCO to compress the textures but it keeps happening at that same spot. If I don't travel there, I am able to play the game - still get occasional CTDs but this one happens EVERY time I approach them.

I also have that "Sardomin Sword" mod where the statue is located at that same location (I already got the sword). Wonder if there's a conflict?

Also, anyone try the OBIS mod?

I set the bandits to spawn (set numbers from 3 - 5 but I have yet to encounter even one set of bandits in the wild. What's going on?

Help!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Fun times! I still remember one chain lightning wiping out my entire follower/summon army. Guess which mod I downloaded immediately after that?


Actually I couldn't think for the life or me what mod you're referring to unless it's Skywind. Which I haven't tried since it's all landscape and nude NPC's. That or maybe one of the mods that brings multiple summons/followers to Skyrim? Otherwise I am, as I have been since birth... clueless.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Actually I couldn't think for the life or me what mod you're referring to unless it's Skywind. Which I haven't tried since it's all landscape and nude NPC's. That or maybe one of the mods that brings multiple summons/followers to Skyrim? Otherwise I am, as I have been since birth... clueless.


Oh it was just a mod to turn off friendly fire for spells casted by me.


----------



## TTheuns

IF I were to run TES: Skyrim with FullHD texture mods and advanced player models and all those visual mods. How much VRAM should my graphics card have?


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> IF I were to run TES: Skyrim with FullHD texture mods and advanced player models and all those visual mods. How much VRAM should my graphics card have?


3 GB or > (Skyrim can't use much more than 3 though). I have 2 GB and I have to mostly use 1024k textures (but I have a lot of retextures - Official DLC + Texture Pack Combiner + Vivid Landscapes).


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> 3 GB or > (Skyrim can't use much more than 3 though). I have 2 GB and I have to mostly use 1024k textures (but I have a lot of retextures - Official DLC + Texture Pack Combiner + Vivid Landscapes).


Thanks for the quick reply, guess a 2GB GTX770 is out of the question now for a temporary card until R9 290X prices drop.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, guess a 2GB GTX770 is out of the question now for a temporary card until R9 290X prices drop.


You'd be quite alright with a 2GB GTX 770. I own two GTX 760's that I have set up in SLI and it plows through modded Skyrim.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> 3 GB or > (Skyrim can't use much more than 3 though). I have 2 GB and I have to mostly use 1024k textures (but I have a lot of retextures - Official DLC + Texture Pack Combiner + Vivid Landscapes).


I run full 2K textures with 7770x2 so you would be fine with 2K as well.


----------



## TTheuns

I found a Titan for cheap. I guess 6GB will be enough


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

If you are running an ENB with ENBoost, then the 3GB limit can actually be exceeded without the game crashing. Even if you just have it installed and play without the ENB effects, it still works. There would still be a small performance hit just from having it installed, but it likely wouldn't be noticeable with a Titan or other very high end card.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> If you are running an ENB with ENBoost, then the 3GB limit can actually be exceeded without the game crashing. Even if you just have it installed and play without the ENB effects, it still works. There would still be a small performance hit just from having it installed, but it likely wouldn't be noticeable with a Titan or other very high end card.


I have been interested in ENB boost myself. I run about 50-75 mods and use Realvision ENB. Now I haven't checked my vram usage but I do get occasional stuttering and then a CTD. Would ENB boost help with this?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

It should, but you should double check the realvision ENB page, it might already have it. Which means your issues may be caused by something else. If it doesn't, then definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Deicidium

hi guys, any tips on a new playthrough? I really find it hard to like the melee combat.. no dodge or sidestep or whatever.. option would be to use a shield but it doesn't block heavy attacks like troll's attack.. maybe because of the mod I installed? (immersive creatures I guess)

so i'm planning to roll a magic type character with apocalypse spell mod.. my question would be, where to get spells?

or any tips in melee? darn dat melee.. I really hope there would be a mod that will change the melee animation to make it more fluid and more realistic rather than horizontally slashing left and right


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deicidium*
> 
> hi guys, any tips on a new playthrough? I really find it hard to like the melee combat.. no dodge or sidestep or whatever.. option would be to use a shield but it doesn't block heavy attacks like troll's attack.. maybe because of the mod I installed? (immersive creatures I guess)
> 
> so i'm planning to roll a magic type character with apocalypse spell mod.. my question would be, where to get spells?
> 
> or any tips in melee? darn dat melee.. I really hope there would be a mod that will change the melee animation to make it more fluid and more realistic rather than horizontally slashing left and right


tk dodge and tk hitstop are fairly good mods to help out there.

I would follow a guide like STEP or Skyrim Revisited:Legendary Edition to get a decent mod setup, and then don't touch it. It's extremely easy to "just add 1 more mod" and have to keep restarting your games and... yeah, not good.


----------



## TRELOXELO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is either an incompatible/corrupt body mod or she is carrying something incompatible/corrupt. You can pull up console, click on said dead NPC body, and type inv to see what she is carrying without actually looting her.


OK...i'll do that....
if i change my bodytype will it do the same?I've installed 7base via NMM and not manually...that's the best way right?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TRELOXELO*
> 
> OK...i'll do that....
> if i change my bodytype will it do the same?I've installed 7base via NMM and not manually...that's the best way right?


Yes. NMM is better than manual.


----------



## Moragg

I'm posting this here as well because it's so good:

Guys, you all have to install the Skyrim Memory Patch. It+ENBoost+Stable Ugrids to load make things much smoother - The dev needs you to compile code yourself, but I just use the pre-compiled version here:

http://wiki.step-project.com/User:Neovalen/Skyrim_Revisited_-_Legendary_Edition#Script_Extenders

And don't forget to edit your skse.ini as Neovalen says. Higher values than 512/256 are pointless unless running ugrids above 15, and you'll need to disable SafetyLoad.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'm posting this here as well because it's so good:
> 
> Guys, you all _have _to install the Skyrim Memory Patch. It+ENBoost+Stable Ugrids to load make things much smoother - The dev needs you to compile code yourself, but I just use the pre-compiled version here:
> http://wiki.step-project.com/User:Neovalen/Skyrim_Revisited_-_Legendary_Edition#Script_Extenders
> And don't forget to edit your skse.ini as Neovalen says. Higher values than 512/256 are pointless unless running ugrids above 15, and you'll need to disable SafetyLoad.


Cross-posting from the official modding guide thread.
Quote:


> To would-be downloaders, please take a special note that this is still in Beta phase and is under heavy testing at the moment. There are no guarantees that it won't corrupt your saves at this time (if there ever will for that matter). Just throwing that out.
> 
> *Link to thread where testing is happening - [Advertise mods]->Other*


edit: broken link


----------



## hamzta09

So anyone have a 100% compatible modlist out there that are like "Must have" that INCLUDES SkyRe and texture mods.

And since there is no Fallout NV thread and they practically use the same engine, is there a nice mod comp out there for FNV? I find it hard to mod compared to oblivion/skyrim, very unstable that game. I jsut want a nice gameplay altering mod and visuals.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So anyone have a 100% compatible modlist out there that are like "Must have" that INCLUDES SkyRe and texture mods.
> 
> And since there is no Fallout NV thread and they practically use the same engine, is there a nice mod comp out there for FNV? I find it hard to mod compared to oblivion/skyrim, very unstable that game. I jsut want a nice gameplay altering mod and visuals.


You will have to click on the image to read it clearly I think. But this is my load order, 100% stable with SkyRe and some 2k textures using NMM, sorted by BOSS. The .esp's that aren't ticked either haven't been tested in this load yes, (Improved Reverb, Candlelight Shadow) or are supposed to be left unchecked, (Moonlight Tales) because it's merged in with Werewolf Mastery.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











And these are the rest of my textures, installed by hand.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









And lastly, the textures I've installed for Automatic Variants.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Sorry if you were hoping for links to each mod page. It would take way too much time considering the 200+ mods I've got installed if you include textures. 99% if these mods can be found on the Nexus.


----------



## SightUp

How bad are assaults for a character to have on their record? I do not think anyone actually saw my assault as I have always had 0 bounty. My main concern is that merchants and other NPC's will have different dialog. I only have one assault so I am not sure if I am SOL or what.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> How bad are assaults for a character to have on their record? I do not think anyone actually saw my assault as I have always had 0 bounty. My main concern is that merchants and other NPC's will have different dialog. I only have one assault so I am not sure if I am SOL or what.


I don't think it affects anything besides adding to your bounty which draws the guards. You can kill all non-essential NPC's in a town and once you've paid the bounty the game goes on like normal, minus those killed of coarse.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> How bad are assaults for a character to have on their record? I do not think anyone actually saw my assault as I have always had 0 bounty. My main concern is that merchants and other NPC's will have different dialog. I only have one assault so I am not sure if I am SOL or what.


The dark brotherhood sees all!


----------



## SightUp

I want to say I attacked a follower in a cave who stepped in front of my fireball. I am pretty much done with the game, anyways. I am just running through now and completing achievements on Steam.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The dark brotherhood sees all!


No, just murder. Random passing horses while you try to pick a lock on the other hand...


----------



## -iceblade^

Which alternate start mod do you guys recommend? Skyrim Unbound, or Alternate Start? I"m looking for one that has hopefully long-lasting effects


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Which alternate start mod do you guys recommend? Skyrim Unbound, or Alternate Start? I"m looking for one that has hopefully long-lasting effects


I didn't even realize there was more than one! I just use the one called Alternate Start or Life I think.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Which alternate start mod do you guys recommend? Skyrim Unbound, or Alternate Start? I"m looking for one that has hopefully long-lasting effects
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize there was more than one! I just use the one called Alternate Start or Life I think.
Click to expand...

Thanks!







.


----------



## Baasha

Just finished the Hyborian Mound quest - GREAT mod!

However, where the heck do we get the the Fulgurite Ore for the "Atmorean" weapons?

I found the ore in the main room where you fight Thulsa Doom and another ore near the SkyForge in Whiterun but you need TWO ores for 1 Fulgurite Ingot and that's good only for one weapon.

What is the Ref ID of the Ingot? I would like to just use the console to add 50.


----------



## Tagkaman

Been using SkyRe for a bit and I've been experiencing a strange bug where the damage of my weapons seems to fluctuate. It's really quite strange. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just finished the Hyborian Mound quest - GREAT mod!
> 
> However, where the heck do we get the the Fulgurite Ore for the "Atmorean" weapons?
> 
> I found the ore in the main room where you fight Thulsa Doom and another ore near the SkyForge in Whiterun but you need TWO ores for 1 Fulgurite Ingot and that's good only for one weapon.
> 
> What is the Ref ID of the Ingot? I would like to just use the console to add 50.


- help ingot
- Use page up and down to navigate the list of whatever it vomits out until you find said ingot
- player.add itemCode value


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - help ingot
> - Use page up and down to navigate the list of whatever it vomits out until you find said ingot
> - player.add itemCode value


Thanks! +REP

Works perfectly!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Thanks! +REP
> 
> Works perfectly!


Glad to hear!


----------



## Tagkaman

Well I figured out that my previous issue was actually not an issue at all: it was a feature integrated into skyre.


----------



## hamzta09

Skyrim sure is a PITA game.
The game randomly shuts down on me, no crash error or anything.

These mods sorted by boss


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Dawnguard.esm
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
HearthFires.esm
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
Dragonborn.esm
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
Falskaar.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
SPIKE.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound.esp
enhanced soundtrack 02.esp
enhanced soundtrack 01.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod-part2.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod-part3.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod-part4.esp
staticmeshimprovementmod-part5.esp
better embers.esp
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
Populated Dungeons Caves Ruins.esp
Populated Forts Towers Places.esp
Populated Lands Roads Paths.esp
Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
WetandCold.esp
DYNAVISION Dynamic Depth of Field.esp
Footprints.esp
SkyUI.esp
iHUD.esp
Cloaks.esp
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
Immersive Weapons.esp
SkyRe_Main.esp
SkyRe_Combat.esp
SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
SkyRe_StandingStones.esp
quest_andtherealmsofdaedra.esp
tos_granitehall.esp
quest_nomercy.esp
quest_sorcery.esp
quest_seaofghosts.esp
quest_thebiggertheyare.esp
betterquestobjectives.esp
faster vanilla horses.esp
SFO - Dragonborn.esp
tos_amber_guard.esp
tos_laintardale_hf.esp
tos_oakwood_hf.esp
Populated Cities Towns Villages.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
reduced distance npc greetings.esp
alternate start - live another life.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
SkyRe_Races.esp
Purewaters.esp
ReProccer.esp
Bashed Patch, 0.esp


----------



## sangimpur

Trying to play a CTD free game and nearly there. Tossed a few mods over the side that were suspect and am down to one consistent CTD that happens only when looting and even then only with certain bad guys (bandits and necromancers _almost_ exclusively). Some have said earlier that the likely suspect is body mods (I'm using UNP) but I'm also thinking the leveled lists might be problematic. Am only using high res aMidianborn and Immersive Armors (v7) and Weapons along with RealVision ENB. My card is a 4GB GTX 770 so shouldn't be a problem there.

While the CTD's increased after installing UNP support for IA7, the crashes were happening infrequently even before I upgraded to IA7. Would like to tinker around inside the mods and identify the culprit specifically (leveled loot list conflict?). Any advice on where to search for the conflict?


----------



## Durquavian

Some times it is how you activated your mods. For me once when I added a body mod I had to redo the install of all body mods to get it to stop CTDing every time I took my armor off.


----------



## hamzta09

I just followed the step guide and installed most of the mods found : http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.7#STEP_1

I wish to run SkyRe but Im afraid its gonna cause issues and fork things up and give me CTDs.


----------



## hamzta09

Is there a solution to Blue arrows and quivers?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Is there a solution to Blue arrows and quivers?


You mean missing textures where they show up as Blue or purple? Or something I don't know about? lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> You mean missing textures where they show up as Blue or purple? Or something I don't know about? lol


Apparently its missing textures.

The quiver that Aela has is solid light-blue. Any idea what quiver aela uses? Since each arrow type has its own quiver.


----------



## Campin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Apparently its missing textures.
> 
> The quiver that Aela has is solid light-blue. Any idea what quiver aela uses? Since each arrow type has its own quiver.


Are you using AMidianBorn book of Silence?

Then your solution could be here under "Skyforge hotfix"...


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Skyrim sure is a PITA game.
> The game randomly shuts down on me, no crash error or anything.
> 
> These mods sorted by boss
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> HearthFires.esm
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
> Dragonborn.esm
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Falskaar.esm
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Sound.esp
> enhanced soundtrack 02.esp
> enhanced soundtrack 01.esp
> staticmeshimprovementmod.esp
> staticmeshimprovementmod-part2.esp
> staticmeshimprovementmod-part3.esp
> staticmeshimprovementmod-part4.esp
> staticmeshimprovementmod-part5.esp
> better embers.esp
> Chesko_WearableLantern.esp
> Populated Dungeons Caves Ruins.esp
> Populated Forts Towers Places.esp
> Populated Lands Roads Paths.esp
> Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> WetandCold.esp
> DYNAVISION Dynamic Depth of Field.esp
> Footprints.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> iHUD.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> SkyRe_Main.esp
> SkyRe_Combat.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> SkyRe_StandingStones.esp
> quest_andtherealmsofdaedra.esp
> tos_granitehall.esp
> quest_nomercy.esp
> quest_sorcery.esp
> quest_seaofghosts.esp
> quest_thebiggertheyare.esp
> betterquestobjectives.esp
> faster vanilla horses.esp
> SFO - Dragonborn.esp
> tos_amber_guard.esp
> tos_laintardale_hf.esp
> tos_oakwood_hf.esp
> Populated Cities Towns Villages.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungeons.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dawnguard Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp
> reduced distance npc greetings.esp
> alternate start - live another life.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> SkyRe_Races.esp
> Purewaters.esp
> ReProccer.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp


BOSS is WAY outdated now, I almost never use it anymore, it doesnt even recognize Dragonborn lol. Anyways, CoT plugins should ALL be right beneath the original plugin, or near the top, that is where I've found it best to put them. I also place SkyUI near the top. I always had issues with RLO and torches making things flicker dark and not showing light on them, switched to using CoT with ELFX.

Best thing to do is find a pattern in your CTD, see if you can find something that triggers it each time. Also, might want to revisit each mod page and make sure you have all the required files installed and see if there are other mods that can conflict.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> BOSS is WAY outdated now, I almost never use it anymore, it doesnt even recognize Dragonborn lol. Anyways, CoT plugins should ALL be right beneath the original plugin, or near the top, that is where I've found it best to put them. I also place SkyUI near the top. I always had issues with RLO and torches making things flicker dark and not showing light on them, switched to using CoT with ELFX.
> 
> Best thing to do is find a pattern in your CTD, see if you can find something that triggers it each time. Also, might want to revisit each mod page and make sure you have all the required files installed and see if there are other mods that can conflict.


Been updated recently. Recognizes all mine, didn't before.


----------



## Tagkaman

I'll just share my experience here: I'm using most of the STEP pack (I literally omitted only one or two mods) as well as SkyRe, Frostfall, Realistic Needs and Diseases, Predator Vision, Proper Aiming, Less Intrusive HUD, Amazing Follower Tweaks, Better Stealth AI for followers (no torches when sneaking), Deadly Dragons (lore friendly version), Warburg's paper map and RCRN. I'm also using a pretty barebones ENB (just DOF and shadows) to complement RCRN. I've had only 4 or 5 ctd's at all in around 30 hours of play, and three of those were recently when I installed Cell Stabiliser and Locational Damage: when I installed those, there would be problems with scripting in my game and SkyUI's equipment groups would completely fail. Apart from that, my framerate is very good on the GTX 660 that I have in my system at the moment: it's usually locked to 60fps inside, and the lowest I've dropped is in the autumn forests to the west of Riften, and that was to around 40fps, which was still very playable. Mind you this is at 1680x1050.

I order my esps with BOSS, and then I do some manual placement where I see conflicts. Also, if it helps, I'm using Mod Organiser which unpacked the BSAs of every mod I've installed (with the exception of RCRN, which I didn't install with MO).


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Been updated recently. Recognizes all mine, didn't before.


I have so many it doesn't recognize, I just updated all my mods as Im still rebuilding a new install. I have 2.1.1 and they announced they are no longer updating the masterlist for v2.1.1 in preparation for v3 release. Hopefully that is soon!

My ultimate plan is to use NMM to install all textures and game related mods that I want to use across all my profiles, and then use Mod Organizer for profiles and install mods that I only want per character. I have no idea why Bethesda didn't give us profiles on PC, just ******ed.


----------



## hamzta09

Is there a fix for skyrim flickering with crossfire?
Using ENB DOF effects cause things to flicker, esp lightsources and the DOF becomes inverted, i.e. close objects blurred, distant sharp.

Even without ENB the game flickers, the shadow inside the hood of my character for instance, but not ground shadows.


----------



## GoosePants

Realistically, could a sword and shield warrior wield a bow as well?


----------



## XEONIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoosePants*
> 
> Realistically, could a sword and shield warrior wield a bow as well?


Yeah with practice to level the skill up.
As some bows can draw very slow they need the perks.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoosePants*
> 
> Realistically, could a sword and shield warrior wield a bow as well?


Yes, Skyrim is designed so that the hero can level up any way he sees fit, if you play long enough you can unlock all perks for everything and be a "perfect" character in everything. I see why they did this but it kind of breaks immersion for me yet on the other hand it does allow me to use my female dark elf to wield heavy armor and swing a battleaxe all the while sneaking is 100% and I can pick pocket anyone in broad daylight.


----------



## GoosePants

But Im talking from a roleplaying view. Like, would someone who uses a sword and a shield use a bow as well? Technically they could just put the shield on there back right?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoosePants*
> 
> But Im talking from a roleplaying view. Like, would someone who uses a sword and a shield use a bow as well? Technically they could just put the shield on there back right?


Honest question; why wouldn't they be able to physically?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Anyone have any good tweaks for using less VRAM? I already turned off AA but I'm not willing to turn down my resolution or uninstall my textures. My 670 with 2GB of VRAM is really struggling at 1440p though.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Durquavian

Use ordenador program. It will help make all texture more efficient. Sorry on phone so can't link.


----------



## GoosePants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Honest question; why wouldn't they be able to physically?


Well. Do you think that they would carry the shield on their back? Like could they carry all at once. I try to play as realistic as possible. I'd love to use war axes but the one finisher where they slam the axe square into the head but it doesn't stick in is one of the reasons I wont use it.


----------



## TTheuns

You need some mods, some mods that add that sense of realism. I think carrying a shield on your back could be done, and when wielding a sword and shield, the bow and quiver can be carried on your back.


----------



## Tagkaman

I think there's a mod called Equipping Overhaul or something to that effect... Gopher did a video on it in one of the latest episodes of Skyrim Mod Sanctuary. It makes it so that all the weapons on your favourites list (either that or in your inventory) are displayed on your body.


----------



## GoosePants

Thanks, although I don't play with mods (crazy right?) but anyways, I tend to play as realistic as possible.


----------



## modinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Anyone have any good tweaks for using less VRAM? I already turned off AA but I'm not willing to turn down my resolution or uninstall my textures. My 670 with 2GB of VRAM is really struggling at 1440p though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Tapatalk


AA and Shadows are the two biggest VRAM offenders aside from textures. Since you already have AA turned off, what are your shadow settings? They would be the following lines in SkyrimPrefs.ini:

Code:



Code:


fShadowDistance=8000.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048


----------



## hamzta09

Jesus SFO Basic looks like someone ate a pizza nd hten puked all over the ground.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Jesus SFO Basic looks like someone ate a pizza nd hten puked all over the ground.


If you use The Wilds ENB or some fantasy preset it really pops though. I agree though with a stock Skyrim is sticks out too much.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Use ordenador program. It will help make all texture more efficient. Sorry on phone so can't link.


That program definitely helped, thanks!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> That program definitely helped, thanks!


Good you found it. Wish I could have linked it but my phone is difficult to do that. Glad it helped. Worked great for me as well.


----------



## benben84

I may need to run that on my install when my new monitor arrives.


----------



## SightUp

Praise me! I have completed all 75 achievements on Steam.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Anyone ever seen this? New artifact just east of Solitude. Never before been there. Same mods as yesterday and before, this wasnt there then. Now it is.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Anyone ever seen this? New artifact just east of Solitude. Never before been there. Same mods as yesterday and before, this wasnt there then. Now it is.


I've seen that sort of artifacting before but not at that location. Where does it originate from?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I havent followed it yet, didnt think of that. To the left of the SS, it goes into the water and beyond. I didn't follow it past the mountains though. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Ha. I see that garbage all the time. I thought it was my gfx card? Sometimes it's so bad I have to reload and hope it goes away. Am I doing something wrong or is there a fix?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Anyone ever seen this? New artifact just east of Solitude. Never before been there. Same mods as yesterday and before, this wasnt there then. Now it is.


Seen it before w/ random configurations of mods and lack of. Think its just skyrim.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

I might agree. Ive tried to replicate it since and have yet to see it again. I had gone in Solitude, it wasn't there, then was when I came out again. Screwed around Riften a while, fast traveled back and it is still gone. I should have followed it like OCNoob suggested... I might have found a tiny Bosmer coveting a pot of gold!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> I might agree. Ive tried to replicate it since and have yet to see it again. I had gone in Solitude, it wasn't there, then was when I came out again. Screwed around Riften a while, fast traveled back and it is still gone. I should have followed it like OCNoob suggested... I might have found a tiny Bosmer coveting a pot of gold!


Saw something similar to that glitch you posted, at one of the fences (rope actually around a fence pole) in Whiterun near the cow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> I might agree. Ive tried to replicate it since and have yet to see it again. I had gone in Solitude, it wasn't there, then was when I came out again. Screwed around Riften a while, fast traveled back and it is still gone. I should have followed it like OCNoob suggested... I might have found a tiny *Bosmer* coveting a pot of gold!


I would personally expect to see an Imperial pig. Everyone knows how greedy those guys are!


----------



## -iceblade^

Does anyone know of a working spider texture replacement mod? The one I used to use doesn't seem to work anymore and I still don't like being surprised by spiders ingame (arachnophobe).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Does anyone know of a working spider texture replacement mod? The one I used to use doesn't seem to work anymore and I still don't like being surprised by spiders ingame (arachnophobe).


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/26468/?


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Does anyone know of a working spider texture replacement mod? The one I used to use doesn't seem to work anymore and I still don't like being surprised by spiders ingame (arachnophobe).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/26468/?
Click to expand...

Oh wow thank you so much... Will try and report back


----------



## Dunan

Well, I must have did something wrong somewhere, I'm back to crashing a lot again. Nothing I've tried fixes the random crashes, but it's mostly when I hit escape and click 'save', right there it CTD. There or when I go inside a place like an inn, breezehome, etc.

Hmm.


----------



## Demented

Sometimes I get the urge to play this some, but usually it's been so long since I last played that I have like an hour or so of updates for my mods...


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Does anyone know of a working spider texture replacement mod? The one I used to use doesn't seem to work anymore and I still don't like being surprised by spiders ingame (arachnophobe).
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/26468/?
Click to expand...

It works!!! Thank you so much! I really appreciate it







.


----------



## Erza

I can't get enough of TES games, especially Skyrim. I was wondering, has anyone else ever felt so compelled to stay "good" or "bad" no matter how many times they play? What I mean is, are you always the law abiding Dragonborn or the cut throat Dragonborn? I find it hard to be an Assassin or anything like that because I don't like it when my characters are bad. lol

Oh, I was also wondering if anyone had a list of good mods for the game? Looking for performance, textures, new models etc etc. Anything you feel makes the game more enjoyable or increases the immersion any? Also, any good mods for bodies etc etc?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> I can't get enough of TES games, especially Skyrim. I was wondering, has anyone else ever felt so compelled to stay "good" or "bad" no matter how many times they play? What I mean is, are you always the law abiding Dragonborn or the cut throat Dragonborn? I find it hard to be an Assassin or anything like that because I don't like it when my characters are bad. lol


It's very easy to play as a bad guy in Skyrim since the story is not compelling. So I don't have that problem thankfully, I've made all sorts of characters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Oh, I was also wondering if anyone had a list of good mods for the game? Looking for performance, textures, new models etc etc. Anything you feel makes the game more enjoyable or increases the immersion any? Also, any good mods for bodies etc etc?


Use these:

http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Skyrim-Modding-Guide


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's very easy to play as a bad guy in Skyrim since the story is not compelling. So I don't have that problem thankfully, I've made all sorts of characters.


What about any other TES game, then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Use these:
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Skyrim-Modding-Guide


Wow thanks! I'm checking through it now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> What about any other TES game, then?
> Wow thanks! I'm checking through it now.


Have fun. Just remember that you may have to start a new game; Monster Mod in particular demands it, and the mod is awesome. As for making evil characters, I have no problem doing it in any game. I guess there's a few crazy things I wouldn't do or say in NWN 2 or DA:O, but in TES it's no problem.


----------



## Systemlord

I'm playing Skyrim and have the mods list below, I just noticed I have only UFO for Skyrim, do I need the UFO for Dragonborn (Solstheim), Dawnguard? The first play through Skyrim I didn't have Dawnguard but I noticed whenever in Solstheim it crashed to desktop often either ingame or when traveling back to Skyrim. I'm on my second play through and have Dawnguard this time through and it's crashing resembles that of when in Solstheim or trying to leave Solstheim. Is my game crashing because I don't have Ultimate Followers Overhaul for Dawnguard?

The Nexus download instructions are cryptic at best, I don't get it! It's enough to pull your hair out. The Nexus download instructions shows-->

1. UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul, For Hearthfire or Dawnguard .
2. UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul Compatibility Version, "Dawnguard and Hearthfire Compatible!"
3. UFO - Dawnguard AddOn **NOTE* 1.2i or below ONLY*
4. UFO - Dragonborn AddOn **NOTE* 1.2j or above ONLY*
5. UFO - Heartfire AddOn **NOTE* 1.2i or below ONLY*

*BOSS* file:///C:/BOSS/Skyrim/BOSSlog.html
Quote:


> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Dawngard.esm
> HearthFire.esm
> Dragonborn.esm
> SPIKE.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Unofficial Heartfire Patch.esp
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Unofficial High Resolution Patch.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> RandomThunder.esp
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod.esp
> Static Mesh Improvement Mod-DragonbornTernDix.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esm
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> Footprints.esm
> Footprints - Ash.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> HothTrooper44_ArmorComplilation.esp
> Immersive Weapons.esp
> BetterRiften.esp
> SFO Expanded Diversity.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Dungens.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Exteriors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Major City Interiors.esp
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul - Minor Cities and Town Interiors.esp
> Improved Dragon Shouts.esp
> Improved Dragon Shouts - Dragonborn.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follers Overhaul.esp
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
> WATER.esp
> WATER Plants.esp
> 
> Textures and Meshes Mods
> 
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Dungeons
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Landscape
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Misc
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_5 FULL - Towns
> Skyrim HD - 2K Textures - Skyrim HD v1_6 FULL - Riften
> Ruins Clutter Improved2.5
> Ultimate HD Fire Effects
> Enhanced Blood Textures
> Detailed Rugs
> Improved NPC Clothing
> Realistic Smoke and Embers
> Lush Trees and Grass, Grass Only
> Improved Rocks and Mountains
> Hybrids Hires Plant and Herb
> Hd Enhanced Terrain and Map snow
> Glowing Ore Veins
> Footprint Snow
> Footprints Ash
> Enhanced Night Shyrim Color Galaxy
> Enhanced Night Skyrim v04 High Stars
> aMidianBorn skyforge and wolf armour grey version


----------



## OcN13

So I bought the legendary pack for skyrim. i heard if you were already playing the game and then installed the legendary it would not work with previous saves or cause problems. Anyone done this before or have good info on the subject? Plus rep for any help


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> So I bought the legendary pack for skyrim. i heard if you were already playing the game and then installed the legendary it would not work with previous saves or cause problems. Anyone done this before or have good info on the subject? Plus rep for any help


I would recommend finding out for yourself, only because your mod setup could easily play a part in the switch between the original and Legendary version. Just back up your saves from the original, (located in MyDocuments/Skyrim/Saves) and copy them into the same folder once you've installed the Legendary version. There shouldn't be any problems with the initial switch. If anything would effect the issue, it would be mods.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey guys. Recently, I've been getting consistent CTDs whilst in combat in my heavily modded game. Here is the papyrus dump:



Spoiler: Papyrus Log



[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "dlc1scwispwallscript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "DLC2BenthicLurkerFXSCRIPT", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01022031", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01018802", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Cannot open store for class "MODTimeOfDayScript0", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_getcampinglegal attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_waterdetect attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_clothingmonitor_1_7 attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is freezing...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is frozen
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Reverting game...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Loading game...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraMCM", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraMCM referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraScript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "kahmullocmcm", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type kahmullocmcm referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraAliasScript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraAliasScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "KahmulLOCinit", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type KahmulLOCinit referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type KahmulLOCinit in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraAliasScript in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type kahmullocmcm in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraMCM in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraScript in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] VM is thawing...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is running -------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Don't worry about missing or not loaded Files below this! 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is completed! ----------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] -> Have Fun & Enjoy <- 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Frostfall is now performing compatibility checks. Papyrus warnings about missing or 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] unloaded files may follow. This is NORMAL and can be ignored. 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 438
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 486
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Imp's More Complex Needs.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 521
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Chesko_LastSeed.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 563
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ScenicCarriages.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 596
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Northborn Fur Hoods.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 618
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2380
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2382
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2384
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2400
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2402
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2404
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2421
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2423
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2425
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "AesirArmor.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 705
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 732
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "KnapsackEnhanced.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 748
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.GameLoaded() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 40
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 73
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scan complete.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 122
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 123
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 124
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 125
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 126
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 127
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 128
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 129
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 130
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 131
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] InitWidgetLoader()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnUpdate() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank1 [Perk < (5A08DCAA)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank2 [Perk < (5A08E232)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank3 [Perk < (5A08E234)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank4 [Perk < (5A08E235)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank5 [Perk < (5A08E236)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank1 [Perk < (61002F9F)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank2 [Perk < (61002FA0)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank3 [Perk < (61002FA1)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe GlacialSwimmer [Perk < (61002FA3)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Windbreaker [Perk < (61002FA4)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe WellInsulated [Perk < (61002FA5)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Frostfall compatibility check complete. 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Wet and Cold is refreshing itself and searching for addons. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 261
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is searching for SKSE and SkyUI. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is finished searching!=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 263
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 265
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 273
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 275
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 277
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 377
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "getSnowy.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 438
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel-WinterEdition.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Skyrim Winter Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Running Maintenance ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: SKSE Check Running ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Checking if update is required. (Current Version: 0.990000) ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Versions match. No Update Required! ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Checking for DLC. Any error printed next is harmless. ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Done checking for DLC ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Switching to SKSE Footprints, SKSE Installed ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] =====Wet and Cold is finished refreshing itself and searching for addons!=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: (05005216): has no parent cell or world space.
stack:
[ (05005216)].ObjectReference.PlayImpactEffect() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].footprintsFootstepsScriptHuman.OnAnimationEvent() - "footprintsfootstepsscripthuman.psc" Line 66
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (FF001250)].critterMoth.SplineTranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (FF001250)].critterMoth.OnTranslationComplete() - "critter.psc" Line 686
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: Cannot add a None spell to the actor
stack:
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.AddSpell() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.OnUpdateGameTime() - "dlc1seranalevelingscript.psc" Line 43
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:26PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:34PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.RegisterRadiantQuest() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 836
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.OnStoryScript() - "cr13questscript.psc" Line 21
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed02 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed03 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:06PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed04 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call PlaceAtMe() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 19
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionX() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp2"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionY() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp3"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionZ() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp4"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call SetPosition() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot cast a spell from a None source
stack:
[ (0001C789)].SPELL.RemoteCast() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 21
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] Error: Cannot call Delete() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnUpdate() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 27
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
stack:
[ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot call HasPerk() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:45PM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property

[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:23PM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "dlc1scwispwallscript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:35PM] Cannot open store for class "DLC2BenthicLurkerFXSCRIPT", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01022031", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "PF__01018802", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Cannot open store for class "SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:36PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Cannot open store for class "MODTimeOfDayScript0", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:37PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_getcampinglegal attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_waterdetect attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property Compatibility on script _de_clothingmonitor_1_7 attached to alias DE_Player on quest _DE_Main_1_6 (12015CAE) cannot be bound because alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:38PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is freezing...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] VM is frozen
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Reverting game...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01018802 to (12018802) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Pose_02017788 to (A0017788) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script TrapBear to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script traptriggerbase to TweakTraps (A000C515) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script SF_TweakP1Hangout_02017201 to (A0017201) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script MODTimeOfDayScript0 to (0E011DC1) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Unable to bind script PF__01022031 to (12022031) because their base types do not match
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script TV_MCMScript attached to KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property USKPDraugrEnableMarker on script QF_FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA_0006136B attached to FreeformSoljundsSinkholeA (0006136B) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property T01ConclusionScene on script QF_T01_00023B6C attached to T01 (00023B6C) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] warning: Property InventorUpgradeDefault on script KRY_TVPlayerAliasScript attached to alias PlayerAlias on quest KRY_TradingMCMStartupQuest (24001831) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:39PM] Error: Property NPCTilma on script QF_SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest_02003DEF attached to SkyforgeSteelWeaponsQuest (83003DEF) cannot be bound because <NULL form> (0003BDE9) is not the right type
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Loading game...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraMCM", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraMCM referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraScript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:45PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "kahmullocmcm", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type kahmullocmcm referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "EnhancedCameraAliasScript", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type EnhancedCameraAliasScript referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Cannot open store for class "KahmulLOCinit", missing file?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Unable to get type KahmulLOCinit referenced by the save game. Objects of this type will not be loaded.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type KahmulLOCinit in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraAliasScript in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type kahmullocmcm in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraMCM in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] warning: Could not find type EnhancedCameraScript in the type table in save
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] VM is thawing...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is running -------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Don't worry about missing or not loaded Files below this! 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------- Lock Overhaul Compatibility check is completed! ----------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] -> Have Fun & Enjoy <- 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Frostfall is now performing compatibility checks. Papyrus warnings about missing or 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] unloaded files may follow. This is NORMAL and can be ignored. 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] ============================================[Frostfall: Warning Start]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 438
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 486
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Imp's More Complex Needs.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 521
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Chesko_LastSeed.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 563
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "ScenicCarriages.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 596
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Northborn Fur Hoods.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 618
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2380
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2382
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetWICPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2384
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 639
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2400
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2402
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2404
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 662
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2421
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2423
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial - Dawnguard.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.GetCOSDGPluginLoaded() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 2425
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 682
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "AesirArmor.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 705
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 732
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:46PM] Error: File "KnapsackEnhanced.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.RunStartupCheck() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 748
[alias _DE_CompatibilityPlayer on quest _DE_Compatibility (120286F3)]._de_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_DE_Compatibility.psc" Line 323
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.GameLoaded() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 40
[AUA (2A00C6C2)].AUAQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "auaquestscript.psc" Line 73
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Auto Unequip Ammo: Scan complete.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 122
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 123
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 124
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 125
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 126
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 127
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 128
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 129
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 130
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 131
[CH (7B020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "chquestscript.psc" Line 157
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 45
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordLevitateSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 19
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 51
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "MM_BeluaSangunaireRevisited.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetFormlistFromMod() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 10
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.GetBeluaVampireLordWalkingSpellsList() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 23
<unknown self>.huntersvisionutilityscript.AddToBSRSpells() - "huntersvisionutilityscript.psc" Line 52
[GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].huntersvisionmaintainancescript.Maintenance() - "huntersvisionmaintainancescript.psc" Line 46
[alias Player on quest GophersHuntersVisionQuest (92000800)].HuntersVisionLoadScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "huntersvisionloadscript.psc" Line 10
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] InitWidgetLoader()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnUpdate() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank1 [Perk < (5A08DCAA)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank2 [Perk < (5A08E232)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank3 [Perk < (5A08E234)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank4 [Perk < (5A08E235)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Traveller_Rank5 [Perk < (5A08E236)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank1 [Perk < (61002F9F)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank2 [Perk < (61002FA0)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Forestry_Rank3 [Perk < (61002FA1)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe GlacialSwimmer [Perk < (61002FA3)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe Windbreaker [Perk < (61002FA4)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] SkyRe WellInsulated [Perk < (61002FA5)>]
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Frostfall compatibility check complete. 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM]  
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] ============================================[ Frostfall: Warning End ]============================================
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Wet and Cold is refreshing itself and searching for addons. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksCRAFT.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 261
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is searching for SKSE and SkyUI. Any errors below are harmless.=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] =====Shooting Stars is finished searching!=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 263
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "1nivWICCloaksNoGuards.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 265
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 273
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - No Imperial.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 275
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Cloaks - Player Only.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 277
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 377
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "getSnowy.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 438
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "ClimatesOfTamriel-WinterEdition.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:47PM] Error: File "Skyrim Winter Overhaul.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
<unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
[_WetQuest (43000D63)]._wetquestscript.Maintenance() - "_wetquestscript.psc" Line 448
[alias Player on quest _WetQuest (43000D63)]._WetPlayerAlias.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "_wetplayeralias.psc" Line 29
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Running Maintenance ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: SKSE Check Running ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Checking if update is required. (Current Version: 0.990000) ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints VC: Versions match. No Update Required! ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Checking for DLC. Any error printed next is harmless. ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Done checking for DLC ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] [Frostfall] SKI_MeterWidget OnWidgetReset()
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] ~~~~~ Footprints: Switching to SKSE Footprints, SKSE Installed ~~~~~
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:48PM] WidgetError: [_de_epstatuswidget <_DE_EPStatusQuest (1205D368)>]: IconLoadFailure
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] =====Wet and Cold is finished refreshing itself and searching for addons!=====
[02/22/2014 - 09:07:58PM] 
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: (05005216): has no parent cell or world space.
stack:
[ (05005216)].ObjectReference.PlayImpactEffect() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].footprintsFootstepsScriptHuman.OnAnimationEvent() - "footprintsfootstepsscripthuman.psc" Line 66
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:05PM] Error: Failed to setup moving reference because it has no parent cell or no 3D
stack:
[ (FF001250)].critterMoth.SplineTranslateTo() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (FF001250)].critterMoth.OnTranslationComplete() - "critter.psc" Line 686
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: Cannot add a None spell to the actor
stack:
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.AddSpell() - "<native>" Line ?
[ (03003BA8)].DLC1SeranaLevelingScript.OnUpdateGameTime() - "dlc1seranalevelingscript.psc" Line 43
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:19PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:26PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.CycleRadiantQuests() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 591
[C00LocationMonitoring3 (000A3EE5)].QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.Fragment_0() - "QF_C00LocationMonitoring3_000A3EE5.psc" Line 30
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:34PM] Error: CR13 (000E3163): attempting to start event scoped quest outside of story manager.
stack:
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetCurrentStageID() - "<native>" Line ?
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.SetStage() - "Quest.psc" Line 124
[C00 (0004B2D9)].companionshousekeepingscript.RegisterRadiantQuest() - "companionshousekeepingscript.psc" Line 836
[CR13 (000E3163)].cr13questscript.OnStoryScript() - "cr13questscript.psc" Line 21
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed02 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:58PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed03 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:08:59PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 34 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:03PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:06PM] Error: (000FDB22): Failed to send event HeadBleed04 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 343
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:07PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 41 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:16PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:45PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:54PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (000CCBE3) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:09:55PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call PlaceAtMe() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 19
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionX() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp2"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionY() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp3"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call GetPositionZ() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp4"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot call SetPosition() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 20
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot cast a spell from a None source
stack:
[ (0001C789)].SPELL.RemoteCast() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnHit() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 21
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:13PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:17PM] Error: Cannot call Delete() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].nDragonMoltenSkinScript.OnUpdate() - "nDragonMoltenSkinScript.psc" Line 27
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:18PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:20PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Object
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Step 2
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:21PM] SMDropLitTorch: Equipped Non Light Drop Torch
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:36PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 11 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 5 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 6 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 7 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 47 on (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:42PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 8 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 9 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (05005216) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot equip a None item
stack:
[ (000A2C94)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.EquipItem() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.EquipWeapon() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line 414
[Active effect 2 on (000A2C94)].DualSheathReduxEffect.OnObjectEquipped() - "DualSheathReduxEffect.psc" Line ?
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 12 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot call HasPerk() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
[Active effect 10 on (000FDB22)].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnHit() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 24
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:43PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:44PM] Error: Cannot get the heading angle to a None object
stack:
[ (000FDB22)].dragonactorscript.GetHeadingAngle() - "<native>" Line ?
[Active effect 1 on (000FDB22)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "fxdragonblooddamagescript.psc" Line 305
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:45PM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
[None].xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxMarksmanshipArrowhail.psc" Line 35
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[02/22/2014 - 09:10:46PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 10 on (000FDB22) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property


I took a couple of these logs and those last couple of lines kept reappearing. Any ideas why?


----------



## Anoxy

Anyone know a specific mod that might be causing a bug in the "Before The Storm" quest line? When I go to Dragonsreach to talk to the Jarl, both he and his bodyguard have "Press A to talk" or whatever, but pressing A does nothing. I can't actually talk to either of them.

I have a ton of mods installed, so going through them all would be painful. If anyone has any ideas I would love you.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> I can't get enough of TES games, especially Skyrim. I was wondering, has anyone else ever felt so compelled to stay "good" or "bad" no matter how many times they play? What I mean is, are you always the law abiding Dragonborn or the cut throat Dragonborn? I find it hard to be an Assassin or anything like that because I don't like it when my characters are bad. lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's very easy to play as a bad guy in Skyrim since the story is not compelling. So I don't have that problem thankfully, I've made all sorts of characters.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Oh, I was also wondering if anyone had a list of good mods for the game? Looking for performance, textures, new models etc etc. Anything you feel makes the game more enjoyable or increases the immersion any? Also, any good mods for bodies etc etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Use these:
> 
> http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Skyrim-Modding-Guide
Click to expand...

Holy moly there's so many now. I've been out of the game for a long time and just jumped in to play. Kinda wishing I could use some mods now that I got the hardware to handle it.

Is there a pack to download or do we have to download them individually?


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Holy moly there's so many now. I've been out of the game for a long time and just jumped in to play. Kinda wishing I could use some mods now that I got the hardware to handle it.
> 
> Is there a pack to download or do we have to download them individually?


Individually unless someone managed to pack all of the most popular mods into one...which would be a really large file.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Anyone know a specific mod that might be causing a bug in the "Before The Storm" quest line? When I go to Dragonsreach to talk to the Jarl, both he and his bodyguard have "Press A to talk" or whatever, but pressing A does nothing. I can't actually talk to either of them.
> 
> I have a ton of mods installed, so going through them all would be painful. If anyone has any ideas I would love you.


if you get stuck in a quest use the console to advance forward a step. google the quest id

or load console click on them and type /resurrect or /reload iirc


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> if you get stuck in a quest use the console to advance forward a step. google the quest id
> 
> or load console click on them and type /resurrect or /reload iirc


Thanks, I'll give it a shot tonight.


----------



## Systemlord

I'm about to complete the Dawnguard quest and assault the Castle Volkihar, I found out a little too late about the dwarven crossbow and the six "Ancient Technology" quests that need to completed before being able to smith all types of bolts and get the dwarven crossbow. Thing is I have all three elder scrolls and just gave Sorine Jurard the schematics for the firebolt, afther giving her the schematics for the firebolt the quest "Ancient Technology" is completed. Can I get the dwarven crossbow and all bolts after completing the Dawnguard quest or is it too late?

Thank you,


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm about to complete the Dawnguard quest and assault the Castle Volkihar, I found out a little too late about the dwarven crossbow and the six "Ancient Technology" quests that need to completed before being able to smith all types of bolts and get the dwarven crossbow. Thing is I have all three elder scrolls and just gave Sorine Jurard the schematics for the firebolt, afther giving her the schematics for the firebolt the quest "Ancient Technology" is completed. Can I get the dwarven crossbow and all bolts after completing the Dawnguard quest or is it too late?
> 
> Thank you,


Unless it is a unique area, like Sovangarde or Thalmor Embassy basement, you can usually go back. Push comes to shove, you can console port or summon needed items as well.


----------



## Crag

Greetings OCN...

I have two questions (bugs actually) to ask about:

1 - I had this "Collect the bounty from Sklad" bug , i downloaded a fix called "Bounty Quest Fix" , it helped removing the quest from the journal , yet i`m still unable to proceed with Sklad to the dialogue needed to buy the land in the Pale. So what to do now?

2 - After i bought the children room in Hejrim, the small end table next to the master bed disappeared with all of its contents (I had all the crafting materials stored there







) , what should i do?

thanks..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag*
> 
> Greetings OCN...
> 
> I have two questions (bugs actually) to ask about:
> 
> 1 - I had this "Collect the bounty from Sklad" bug , i downloaded a fix called "Bounty Quest Fix" , it helped removing the quest from the journal , yet i`m still unable to proceed with Sklad to the dialogue needed to buy the land in the Pale. So what to do now?
> 
> 2 - After i bought the children room in Hejrim, the small end table next to the master bed disappeared with all of its contents (I had all the crafting materials stored there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) , what should i do?
> 
> thanks..


1. You can use a console command to progress the quest
*Edit:* You can probably find the quest here, (unless it is a mod) http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Quests
And how to manipulate the quest here
2. Seems like something you would have to revert to an earlier save to get that stuff back


----------



## mshaddix

Gonna start streaming skyrim on twitch.tv/radiospam in about 15 mins. Come watch or make fun of me.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless it is a unique area, like Sovangarde or Thalmor Embassy basement, you can usually go back. Push comes to shove, you can console port or summon needed items as well.


After taking care of the vampire thread at the castle I talked with the person that originally gave the quest and resurrected the quest, is the Dawnguard quest finished after assaulting the castle?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> After taking care of the vampire thread at the castle I talked with the person that originally gave the quest and resurrected the quest, is the Dawnguard quest finished after assaulting the castle?


More or less, though there are a ton of side quests still available.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Anybody still plays our old and beloved Skyrim? This thread is dying. Skyrim is still currently my #1 game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Anybody still plays our old and beloved Skyrim? This thread is dying. Skyrim is still currently my #1 game.


I am starting back up again!


----------



## Krusher33

I'm still playing it.

Not going to ESO. I'm not a fan of the monthly fee. Besides, I played the beta for a bit and it really didn't feel right.

I really need Dawnguard but I'm waiting for it to go on sale. I see it has gone to $10 before.

BTW: modding the game is complicated to me. I've got a bunch of mods working now but there are some that BOSS says have compatibility issues. I tried to do the patches but they don't work for me. In fact 1 of them just last night causes my game to CTD during the booting of the game. It wasn't till I took it out that it fixed it. They are others that I want but I'm too scared to now.


----------



## mad0314

I'm still playing it, on and off between Eve. Right now there was a bunch of spaceship-drama so I'm just setting up my industry and then playing Skyrim or other random games.

I'm also not a fan of ESO. I just finished the College quest line. Imagine when you go to Labyrinthian, you see the images of the group of college mages that tried to go in before and got wiped out. You go inside and see 20 other people running around doing the same thing you're doing. Yea, that's not TES to me. In all fairness, if I was looking for a "traditional" MMO to play, ESO would be high on the list, but I am not looking for a "traditional" MMO to play.


----------



## sgtjeep

I finally fired up my copy of Skyrim in order to complete the Dragonborn DLC. It looks and plays great so far. Skyrim is one of my favorite games, so it was about time I went back in for a lil fun. I picked up my 2 DLC's for about $10 each on sale,this is my 3rd play through..been fun.


----------



## kgtuning

I still play skyrim. Been on and off though. I have a few hours of it planned for later today after I get home from work.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtjeep*
> 
> I finally fired up my copy of Skyrim in order to complete the Dragonborn DLC. It looks and plays great so far. Skyrim is one of my favorite games, so it was about time I went back in for a lil fun. I picked up my 2 DLC's for about $10 each on sale,this is my 3rd play through..been fun.


Where did you get the DLC's for $10 each?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Where did you get the DLC's for $10 each?


GamersGate had them on offer last week I think. Not sure if anyone else has had them on offer, or if there is an ongoing one though.


----------



## sgtjeep

I picked up my DLC copies on Steam when they were running a sale. One has to keep looking for a deal, I did however miss out on some deals because I was late in getting to order them. Good luck, and don't delay like I did.


----------



## CptAsian

Yeah, I'm currently waiting on Dawnguard and Dragonborn to be on sale. I'm all ready to make a new character, as I'm currently running at level 51 with three level 100 skills. Still questing, though. I'm starting to play more like Gopher (just got locational damage and a few mods of that type, and I'm trying to switch over to not fast traveling at all).


----------



## Sir Beregond

Finally rebuilt my Skyrim install complete with tweaks and a big mod list. Got it all working smoothly.

Started a new Nord character who starts out as a bandit, but then gets out into the world to explore.


----------



## Ghost23

I will never understand how I can max out like any game but I go to solitude or something and my FPS tanks in this game.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I will never understand how I can max out like any game but I go to solitude or something and my FPS tanks in this game.


very poor programming.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I will never understand how I can max out like any game but I go to solitude or something and my FPS tanks in this game.


Considering the rig in your sig that is odd. My wife's system which is much less than yours is butter smooth all the time at 1080 with a ton of mods. My system with a 290X is running 1440 at max with a bunch of mods and no performance issues.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I will never understand how I can max out like any game but I go to solitude or something and my FPS tanks in this game.


Probably a CPU bottleneck. Solitude is a big city with a lot of NPCs. My fps drop to 40-45 fps in some corners. But you have a 2500K overclocked so you shouldn't have much problem unless you have a system hog ENB installed then I can understand.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Considering the rig in your sig that is odd. My wife's system which is much less than yours is butter smooth all the time at 1080 with a ton of mods. My system with a 290X is running 1440 at max with a bunch of mods and no performance issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Probably a CPU bottleneck. Solitude is a big city with a lot of NPCs. My fps drop to 40-45 fps in some corners. But you have a 2500K overclocked so you shouldn't have much problem unless you have a system hog ENB installed then I can understand.


Edit: Was also running at 4xMSAA, 8xMSAA brings the 50 up to a 52 average, funny enough. Yet again though just sits at 52.

No ENB's, no COT, just Pure Weather which has about 0% performance hit. My FPS literally drops in 1 spot. GPU usage is max 47%, CPU usage is about 70-80% on all cores.. could it really be a CPU bottleneck with that usage? I would think my 2500k could handle itself.

Max vram usage is 2055. Although with Skyrim and all my tabs open I am pulling about 7860mb pagefile and 5774mb ram usage.

As you can see in this 1 spot, 50 FPS, never dips below 50, literally caps at 50.



A few inches literally to the left, and boom, solid 60.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Are you running the CPU stock? I think an overclocked i5 2500K should get 60+ fps.
This is what I got in the same spot, I am using Windows 8.1, Realistic lighting overhaul and Tamriel Reloaded, that's why the textures are different from yours. Also I have Adaptive V-sync and AO enabled in Nvidia CP. Max Vram usage is 1880 MB.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running the CPU stock? I think an overclocked i5 2500K should get 60+ fps.
> This is what I got in the same spot, I am using Windows 8.1, Realistic lighting overhaul and Tamriel Reloaded, that's why the textures are different from yours. Also I have Adaptive V-sync and AO enabled in Nvidia CP. Max Vram usage is 1880 MB.


Nope, actually just went into bios and double-checked, running at 4.6ghz ATM.

I do have a lot of tex mods.

Disabling ELFX Exteriors seemed to bring me up to 57, with SMIM disabled it hit 58-59.

Still, it's annoying I have to disable all this when I'm really just running texture mods and SMIM as my main graphical overhauls


----------



## Moragg

I'm waiting for the Rift CV1, then I will re-mod Skyrim (so many new good mods come out all the time) and build an awesome computer capable of playing modded Skyrim @90Hz, before finally replaying it.

Currently I get ~25Hz outdoors @1440p, hopefully going Intel and SLI/CFX should solve that particular issue. ENBs look too good not to use


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Nope, actually just went into bios and double-checked, running at 4.6ghz ATM.
> 
> I do have a lot of tex mods.
> 
> Disabling ELFX Exteriors seemed to bring me up to 57, with SMIM disabled it hit 58-59.
> 
> Still, it's annoying I have to disable all this when I'm really just running texture mods and SMIM as my main graphical overhauls


ELFX has caused me a lot of grief. I ended up not using it. It seems to clash with too many house mods that I used too.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Considering the rig in your sig that is odd. My wife's system which is much less than yours is butter smooth all the time at 1080 with a ton of mods. My system with a 290X is running 1440 at max with a bunch of mods and no performance issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Probably a CPU bottleneck. Solitude is a big city with a lot of NPCs. My fps drop to 40-45 fps in some corners. But you have a 2500K overclocked so you shouldn't have much problem unless you have a system hog ENB installed then I can understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Edit: Was also running at 4xMSAA, 8xMSAA brings the 50 up to a 52 average, funny enough. Yet again though just sits at 52.
> 
> No ENB's, no COT, just Pure Weather which has about 0% performance hit. My FPS literally drops in 1 spot. GPU usage is max 47%, CPU usage is about 70-80% on all cores.. could it really be a CPU bottleneck with that usage? I would think my 2500k could handle itself.
> 
> Max vram usage is 2055. Although with Skyrim and all my tabs open I am pulling about 7860mb pagefile and 5774mb ram usage.
> 
> As you can see in this 1 spot, 50 FPS, never dips below 50, literally caps at 50.
> 
> 
> 
> A few inches literally to the left, and boom, solid 60.
Click to expand...

Did you try turning down shadows? I think when you went left, the bushes went off screen which probably flickered a bunch of shadows.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Did you try turning down shadows? I think when you went left, the bushes went off screen which probably flickered a bunch of shadows.


Been playing BF4, will check that soon, but it doesn't make much sense as no where else in Solitude drops my FPS.


----------



## Ghost23

Lowering shadows to High from Ultra keeps it capped at 60, no slow-downs anymore, even with ELFX.

Is it just Skyrims shoddy optimization? I feel like I should be able to max it out, but perhaps not.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Lowering shadows to High from Ultra keeps it capped at 60, no slow-downs anymore, even with ELFX.
> 
> Is it just Skyrims shoddy optimization? I feel like I should be able to max it out, but perhaps not.


Even with mods, a 780 should have no trouble maxing skyrim and keeping 60fps


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Lowering shadows to High from Ultra keeps it capped at 60, no slow-downs anymore, even with ELFX.
> 
> Is it just Skyrims shoddy optimization? I feel like I should be able to max it out, but perhaps not.


Unfortunately skyrim is not that well optimized, doesn't take advantage of more than 2 core, DX9 game in DX11 era and uses x87 instead of x86 which murders the performance on AMD processors mainly, so yeah.
BTW do you have any parallax mods installed ? if so those destroy fps and require a lot of processing power and are one of the main reasons of slowdowns in cities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Even with mods, a 780 should have no trouble maxing skyrim and keeping 60fps


At the time of the slowdowns he get low GPU usage. so it is not the 780 Ti. It is either a CPU bottleneck or the game engine went nuts because of the number of mods installed.
Sometime the engine just doesn't cope well when you have way too many mods especially textures, parallax mods and system hog enbs. Before re-installing my game I was getting about 30 fps in cities. And about 15-20 fps in Civil War quests (when a lot of NPCs going on the screen).
I re-installed the game with only the essential mods, I didn't install any mods that I won't use, after reinstalling the game the lowest fps I got is about 50 fps in Civil War quests. and about 55-60 fps in cities, also got about 8 GB more free space which is nice.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah. I remember reading somewhere that shadows is pretty bad even on the best cards.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Even with mods, a 780 should have no trouble maxing skyrim and keeping 60fps


You'd think
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Unfortunately skyrim is not that well optimized, doesn't take advantage of more than 2 core, DX9 game in DX11 era and uses x87 instead of x86 which murders the performance on AMD processors mainly, so yeah.
> BTW do you have any parallax mods installed ? if so those destroy fps and require a lot of processing power and are one of the main reasons of slowdowns in cities.
> 
> At the time of the slowdowns he get low GPU usage. so it is not the 780 Ti. It is either a CPU bottleneck or the game engine went nuts because of the number of mods installed.
> Sometime the engine just doesn't cope well when you have way too many mods especially textures, parallax mods and system hog enbs. Before re-installing my game I was getting about 30 fps in cities. And about 15-20 fps in Civil War quests (when a lot of NPCs going on the screen).
> I re-installed the game with only the essential mods, I didn't install any mods that I won't use, after reinstalling the game the lowest fps I got is about 50 fps in Civil War quests. and about 55-60 fps in cities, also got about 8 GB more free space which is nice.


As far as texture mods, here's my list. No ENB's, no parallax.



Still feel it's odd, I do have 80-some plugins but most are for things like new patrols, quests, etc.


----------



## Ghost23

Now here's a.. "what" question, all vanilla, alternate start mod only to speed things up. Same spot, 54 FPS. This is in VANILLA skyrim. What the heck


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Now here's a.. "what" question, all vanilla, alternate start mod only to speed things up. Same spot, 54 FPS. This is in VANILLA skyrim. What the heck


It is because the optimization on Skyrim is piss poor. There is a reason many believe that TES games would flop without mod support. TES games and modding come hand in hand.


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is because the optimization on Skyrim is piss poor. There is a reason many believe that TES games would flop without mod support. TES games and modding come hand in hand.


Yea, actually I think this applies to all Bethesda games. I love them for giving us incredible mod support that you never see with such big games. But their games are LOADED with bugs. So much so that there are a bunch of 'unofficial' patches and fixes for each game. That, and the differences between the vanilla version and a heavily modded version of the same game are truly unbelivable.

Anyways, I've been thinking of doing another playthrough of Skyrim after a year and a half break. How are the mods looking? Oh, and I thought they were going to release another expansion/DLC after dragonborn. Are they?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Anyways, I've been thinking of doing another playthrough of Skyrim after a year and a half break. How are the mods looking? Oh, and I thought they were going to release another expansion/DLC after dragonborn. Are they?


No, they confirmed that DB was the last DLC, we'll have to wait another 4 years before we get to go back to Cyrodiil :-(
There are some really good mods out now, although I'd reccomend the survival mods first (Frostfall and Basic Needs) if you haven't tried them yet!


----------



## Krusher33

There's a couple of new area/content mods that I watched play throughs of that were pretty good for mods.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Anyone have problems with items flying around all over the place from say opening a door? I read that it was because vsync was off, so I made sure that it was forced on, but doesn't seem to be making a difference. Any ideas?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Anyone have problems with items flying around all over the place from say opening a door? I read that it was because vsync was off, so I made sure that it was forced on, but doesn't seem to be making a difference. Any ideas?


Limit your fps to 60 fps. Anything higher than that and the physics engine of the game will go nuts.

If you have a 120 Hz screen you might need to force a limiter to 60 fps or use "Adaptive V-sync (Half refresh rate)" to lock to 60 fps .120 fps killed my NPCs several times dammit







, One of the incidents was that I forget to turn the limiter on to force 60 fps and I was fast Traveling from Whiterun to Windhelm. And suddenly I received a letter of inheritance that Angrenor Once-Honored dead, he was floating in the sky and suddenly fell dead . It was funny TBH but you might as well lose quest NPCs due to that bug, but it happens rarely though.


----------



## BradleyW

The Devs should have locked the physics at 60fps as oppose to locking the whole game at 60fps using forced Vsync to match that of your refresh rate. An example would by Crysis 3 locking it's physics to 30fps whilst the game operates at a much higher fps without error.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Limit your fps to 60 fps. Anything higher than that and the physics engine of the game will go nuts.
> 
> If you have a 120 Hz screen you might need to force a limiter to 60 fps or use "Adaptive V-sync (Half refresh rate)" to lock to 60 fps .120 fps killed my NPCs several times dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , One of the incidents was that I forget to turn the limiter on to force 60 fps and I was fast Traveling from Whiterun to Windhelm. And suddenly I received a letter of inheritance that Angrenor Once-Honored dead, he was floating in the sky and suddenly fell dead . It was funny TBH but you might as well lose quest NPCs due to that bug, but it happens rarely though.


Hmm...good call. I do have a 120hz monitor. Didn't occur to me to use the adaptive v-sync half refresh rate. I just turned the regular v-sync on. Will have to try tonight.

+Rep to you.


----------



## Moragg

Best thing to do is use the Deadly Dragons mod to make essential NPCs unkillable, and (since you should be using it anyway) have ENBoost limit your framerate to 60fps.

V-sync causes my framerate to tank in almost every game (8350/7970) so I try and avoid it if possible.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Anyone have problems with items flying around all over the place from say opening a door? I read that it was because vsync was off, so I made sure that it was forced on, but doesn't seem to be making a difference. Any ideas?


I personally lock my FPS to 60 in MSI Afterburner, don't run V-Sync. It might tear like buggery though, so you may want to run V-Sync anyway on top of that. You can still run through walls and kill yourself with random objects, but it's less likely to cause weird glitches as you've experienced. Uncapped can cause odd issues with the time of day going out of sync and messing up quests - it really screws with the dragon claw doors, half the time they don't even open. I'd also recommend you stay on 60 as much as possible, once the framerate drops you get weird input lag, even with V-Sync off.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Thanks for the tip!

Yep, been damaged by randomly flying knives and forks flying around my houses. It's amusing at first, but becomes annoying after a while.


----------



## Tagkaman

ENBoost is a great solution. Not only do you get the framerate boosts, you can also do stuff like borderless windowed mode and frame limiting without having to use the graphics portion of the modification at all. You also get the ability to toggle this framerate cap off with a key (default home) so that you can go through menus without input lag as well as other great features such as a free-up vram key (default F4) and a screenshot key (default PrntScrn).


----------



## Sir Beregond

Hmm...worth looking at then.

Found a mod for frame limiting and capped it at 60. Seems to be working so far. Will check out your solution as well.


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone know of any sale on Dawnguard going on now?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone know of any sale on Dawnguard going on now?


Not at the Moment but I'd Keep an eye on *fast2play.com*, I get my steam keys from there and they're always cheap.

I am allowed to put such a link here?









[edit]
corrections in bold


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone know of any sale on Dawnguard going on now?
> 
> 
> 
> Not at the Moment but I'd Keep an eye on _free2play.com_, I get my steam keys from there and they're always cheap.
> 
> I am allowed to put such a link here?
Click to expand...

Yeah i think it's fine, thanks. +rep

I think the ToS is that you can't post link to your own websites for self promoting.


----------



## CptAsian

Wait, so right now, I have the base Skyrim game of course, and Hearthfire. If I get the Steam key for the Legendary Edition on fast2play, I'll just get the other two DLC's added, right? Cuz that's a pretty sweet deal right now.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Wait, so right now, I have the base Skyrim game of course, and Hearthfire. If I get the Steam key for the Legendary Edition on fast2play, I'll just get the other two DLC's added, right? Cuz that's a pretty sweet deal right now.


Im not sure, at absolute worst you may re-download skyrim (although I doubt it). If that happens just backup your current skyrim folder, download and then paste your backup over the download, that should keep all your mods.

Leg-Ed can't do any major harm!


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Im not sure, at absolute worst you may re-download skyrim (although I doubt it). If that happens just backup your current skyrim folder, download and then paste your backup over the download, that should keep all your mods.
> 
> Leg-Ed can't do any major harm!


Awesome; I'll grab that now, as I'm already in the middle of reinstalling Skyrim and my 100+ mods, so I think now is a good time to finally get those DLC's after over 220 hours of Skyrim.







Thanks.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that Legendary Edition is a sweet deal. Sucks for me. My wife bought me Skyrim when it first came out, $60. And then recently I got Dragonborn DLC, $20. Later I bought Hearthfire for $7.50. Now I'm just missing the Dawnguard. I really don't feel like spending ANOTHER $20 on it. But I really want it for the Deadly Dragons mod.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that Legendary Edition is a sweet deal. Sucks for me. My wife bought me Skyrim when it first came out, $60. And then recently I got Dragonborn DLC, $20. Later I bought Hearthfire for $7.50. Now I'm just missing the Dawnguard. I really don't feel like spending ANOTHER $20 on it. But I really want it for the Deadly Dragons mod.


To be honest, if you play it a lot it's worth it. I bought Legendary Edition when it was on offer for £18, but I've played 563 hours already. Had I known I would play it that much, I'd have just bought it all at full price.


----------



## CptAsian

I finally got my keys about three hours later, but the wait is worth the $15 I saved. I got Skyrim during the winter sale of 2012 a week or two before I built my computer (only had a MacBook at the time), and that was for about $40. Got Hearthfire from a friend for my birthday that summer. I had already played it for who knows how long on my XBox. Anyhow off to the Nexus! *sigh*

EDIT: Okay, so when I've been testing mods, even before installing any mods at all (just SKSE), I have a cursor in the background that moves off of my middle monitor and it tabs me out if I click outside of the game. Anyone have an idea about how to fix this?

EDIT AGAIN: Found a fix called Cursor Lock, I can go into more detail if anyone also has this issue.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I finally got my keys about three hours later, but the wait is worth the $15 I saved.


I think the longest I had to wait so far was about an hour for my BF4 Premium key, but the prices are worth it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Anyhow off to the Nexus! *sigh*


I wish there was a program that could pack all the mods I use (~35) and turn them into one, easy to install, .omod file... ...wishful thinking isn't it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I think the longest I had to wait so far was about an hour for my BF4 Premium key, but the prices are worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there was a program that could pack all the mods I use (~35) and turn them into one, easy to install, .omod file... ...wishful thinking isn't it?


That sort of exists, but you have to re-package everything yourself the first time around.


----------



## Torvi

guys i have a problem with my char, there is some kind of mist flying around my character which i cannot erease, pls help it annoys me as hell!

this is the thing im whining about (steam capture sucks iknow)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> guys i have a problem with my char, there is some kind of mist flying around my character which i cannot erease, pls help it annoys me as hell!
> 
> this is the thing im whining about (steam capture sucks iknow)


Stuff like that is usually caused by some passive enchantment like frost cloak or something. If you don't have any enchanted stuff, then try this mod to remove it:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10431/


----------



## Torvi

well now its kind of out of date problem... tried to get to work new enb and fkd up skyrim... redownloading again xD


----------



## DIYDeath

So I had to reinstall Skyrim because of a mod destroying Dawnguard. I managed to narrow down the culprit to one of 3 things.

1) on nexus, becomejarlofivwhatever (the file of the month one)
2) travelers of Skyrim

or 3) NMM is damaging files as it restores them on uninstallation of a mod.

3 seems the most likely with 2 being possible and 1 being fairly unlikely as no one else has reported a similar issue (and it's a big one so a reputable mod maker would have caught it).

When I get home I'll fix this mess. Not sure I want to risk finding out for sure which of the 3 this problem was on the new install considering a Skyrim install takes 3+ hours...


----------



## CptAsian

I had some trouble starting a new game after my reinstall:



But I got it working in the end.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I had some trouble starting a new game after my reinstall:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> But I got it working in the end.
> 
> -snip-


Quit horsing around. I'll get my coat.


----------



## Krusher33

Update on Skywind


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Update on Skywind
> 
> snip


TES community is amazing. Morrowind has received so much love and they really won't let it die. Seems like every new engine it is remade, and it just gets better and better.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I really enjoyed Morrowind more than Oblivion. Even though I don't remember ever actually finishing the main quests of Morrowind but I did in Oblivion. I might install Morrowind someday just to say that I did play much of it.

I think I remember ruining my own experience of it by modding it to have the most powerful sword at the begining. Ended up 1 hit killing everything and not really enjoy it.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I really enjoyed Morrowind more than Oblivion. Even though I don't remember ever actually finishing the main quests of Morrowind but I did in Oblivion. I might install Morrowind someday just to say that I did play much of it.
> 
> I think I remember ruining my own experience of it by modding it to have the most powerful sword at the begining. Ended up 1 hit killing everything and not really enjoy it.


Even with the most powerful sword I'm amazed you were able to hit stuff. Morrowind's hit system was awful, lol.

So I was running Skyrim @ 3200x1800 (downsampling) then I went back to 1920x1080 as I was eating up my memory block waaaay too fast. I noticed the game looks a hell of a lot better at the supported resolution for my monitor and happens to gain me a 50% increase in performance.

I think I'll stick with 1080p.


----------



## Krusher33

Question: I have Morrowind and Oblivion discs. Is there a way to add them to my steam library?


----------



## BW22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Question: I have Morrowind and Oblivion discs. Is there a way to add them to my steam library?


Yes and no: you can add shortcuts to your library so you can launch them from Steam but you cant make it so that game is available to you via steam.

Two main reasons Steam wouldn't allow this anyway:

Would allow you to continue to use the game while selling your oginial copy (already possible of course).
Adds load to steams servers for something you didn't pay Steam for in the first place.
How to add shortcuts to your library:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2219-YDJV-5557


----------



## Dunan

I got rid of morrowwind, that game drove me nuts - I had no clue what to do at the time playing a game like that and the combat system was severely lacking. I did enjoy the heck out of Oblivion though, put 130 hrs into it my first play through.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BW22*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Question: I have Morrowind and Oblivion discs. Is there a way to add them to my steam library?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no: you can add shortcuts to your library so you can launch them from Steam but you cant make it so that game is available to you via steam.
> 
> Two main reasons Steam wouldn't allow this anyway:
> 
> Would allow you to continue to use the game while selling your oginial copy (already possible of course).
> Adds load to steams servers for something you didn't pay Steam for in the first place.
> How to add shortcuts to your library:
> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2219-YDJV-5557
Click to expand...

Oh I see, that makes sense, thanks! I was just hoping get rid of the discs and have the games in steam library instead.


----------



## Dunan

Guess I'll ask here since the modifying thread is just about dead...

When installing texture mods among others, some options become available like in real ice, SMIM, etc. When using texture combiner, those options are no longer available. So the question is how are you supposed to use the options in the mod? Are you supposed to install the mods FIRST the n run the texture combiner? There is zero explanation in any thread and NOTHING in the FAQs or usage of the program on using it with mods that have options in the install.


----------



## Durquavian

I don't combine. Just activate in a particular order, the last being the texture I want. Then use ordenador after to make textures more efficient.

But I gather you might be better off just combining the textures rather than the mods altogether if all you're doing is reducing mod counts.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I don't combine. Just activate in a particular order, the last being the texture I want. Then use ordenador after to make textures more efficient.
> 
> But I gather you might be better off just combining the textures rather than the mods altogether if all you're doing is reducing mod counts.


That's what I've done before, but in order to optimize the textures that's what Im trying now and it's cut down on the CTDs dramatically. Lifeshield put this method in his thread and it's working well but where did the options go is what I'm wondering. I'd PM him but I rarely see him on lately.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> That's what I've done before, but in order to optimize the textures that's what Im trying now and it's cut down on the CTDs dramatically. Lifeshield put this method in his thread and it's working well but where did the options go is what I'm wondering. I'd PM him but I rarely see him on lately.


I run a few mods to help CTD, Not that I got many ever before.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50471/? A log to check and see how high memory usage is.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50305/? The mod to change the memory size in the first block from 256 to 512 (or higher if needed). Claims SKSE has this in latest beta/alpha but it wasn't working on mine.

Both of these will help with high load counts.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> I run a few mods to help CTD, Not that I got many ever before.
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50471/? A log to check and see how high memory usage is.
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50305/? The mod to change the memory size in the first block from 256 to 512 (or higher if needed). Claims SKSE has this in latest beta/alpha but it wasn't working on mine.
> 
> Both of these will help with high load counts.


I've tried every CTD solution there is for skyrim, nothing helped, but the CTDs were mod related though, I forget the first time and the 2nd time was some dwemer goggles that completely borked my install. Got to about 130 mods before it tanked on me. Now i'm at about 70 and stable.

Really bugged that no one has covered the topic of how to deal with texture options while using texture combiner, especially the mod dev.


----------



## DIYDeath

Have a fun little video for you guys showing a mod that changes Serana from boring to interesting. Aslo shows the power of the Titan Black with enough mods to choke it down to 15-30fps outside and 30-60 fps inside.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTfD_C7ifIU&feature=em-upload_owner

Its not long and I'll post more in the future highlighting this mod in a natural environment.


----------



## inedenimadam

Just a little rant. November 11, 2011, Skyrim is released. April 17, 2014, AMD has still not released a framepacing for x-fire eyefinity on DX9. It is debilitating. The game (modded to hell and back) never dips below 55 fps, but the perceived fps is more like 15 with the runt frames taking over. The game runs xfire fine on one screen, or on three screens and one GPU...but three screens and 2 gpus? stutter beyond all comprehension. Even their new flagship GPU is affected.


----------



## Durquavian

The fix is called Radeonpro, at least until, if ever, AMD comes up with one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> The fix is called Radeonpro, at least until, if ever, AMD comes up with one.


Raedon pro is NOT a fix for crossfire eyefinity DX9. As wonderful as it is, and believe me I have used it plenty, it is not helpful in this scenario.

This not a Skyrim problem, it is a DX9 xfire UHD frame pacing problem.


----------



## Krusher33

I highly doubt they'll worry anything about dx 9 anymore.


----------



## phantomowl




----------



## Juub

Despite installing some of the best graphics mods I still think the game looks like trash. Is it just me or have I done something wrong?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Despite installing some of the best graphics mods I still think the game looks like trash. Is it just me or have I done something wrong?


Without being specific I'd have to say you. I am amazed everytime I look at it.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Without being specific I'd have to say you. I am amazed everytime I look at it.


Probably installed them wrong them. These mods shadows don't seem to show any difference and the texture mods are a bit better but certainly not 2048x2048 as they claim.

Well, guess I'll start everything from scratch.


----------



## Durquavian

I can tell a huge difference with 2048 and 1024 textures. The 1024 look more washed less sharp.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody else ever tried the Requiem mod? I followed the S.T.E.P. guide for it to a "T", and I must say, not only is my game more stable than vanilla...its is 3000% more enjoyable. This has got to be the hardest play through I have ever ventured on. When I opened the door where the word of power is, I was used to walking in, looting the nook and cranny chests, and then bulldozing through the boss dragur...not this time! I was immediately greeted by pulling agro for somewhere around the lines of 30 various difficulty dragur, all capable of single shot killing me. What a rush! I spent 5 hours clearing that room. Sneaking, luring them out with arrows until I could run them back to the swinging blades. I think I died 200 times or more in bleak falls barrow.

Be prepared for:
Slowed movement when low on stamina
Massively increased weapon damage for both NPC and player
120 max carry weight...with no added weight limit for stamina
weapons/shields can be knocked out of your hands
no level lists
no fast travel, with huge carriage prices

Much endorse, and you should check it out if you are sick of the sheer ease of a semi-vanilla game play. Not for the faint of heart!

Despite my framepacing issues with my eyefinity-crossfire setup, this is still by far the best game ever produced, and Requiem just gave it a new lease on life for me.


----------



## Amw86

so whats the verdict, worth playing or not? haha I've read sooo much hate on it..and I just didnt find myself getting interested in the beta..couldn't make it past the tutorial portion barely lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> so whats the verdict, worth playing or not? haha I've read sooo much hate on it..and I just didnt find myself getting interested in the beta..couldn't make it past the tutorial portion barely lol


wrong thread, this is not the elder scrolls online thread, this is the TES V Skyrim thread. But imho, the mmo blows.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amw86*
> 
> so whats the verdict, worth playing or not? haha I've read sooo much hate on it..and I just didnt find myself getting interested in the beta..couldn't make it past the tutorial portion barely lol


Either you love it or you hate it. I've yet to meet anyone in between.

Personally I hate it when I played the beta. So much so that I skipped the last beta weekend. It did draw me back into Skyrim so there's that.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Is it possible to play as a pure mage character on Legendary difficulty from the start of the game? What do you guys think? The spells at the start are lame and magic barely does damage at this difficulty.
I tried a Warrior build and it is very possible to play on Legendary (I mean with no mods to modify the gameplay).


----------



## Krusher33

I actually have a harder time playing Warrior than Mage to be honest.


----------



## Amw86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> wrong thread, this is not the elder scrolls online thread, this is the TES V Skyrim thread. But imho, the mmo blows.


DOH! and dang it now I need to go play Skyrim!


----------



## inedenimadam

I picked up South Park: The Stick of Truth, and while this is not my video...I laughed so hard I had to wipe drool off my desk at this scene.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I picked up South Park: The Stick of Truth, and while this is not my video...I laughed so hard I had to wipe drool off my desk at this scene.


hahahahaha, very funny video indeed. thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoosePants

I have a screenshot request. I was wondering if someone could post a screenshot of a male nord in Nordic carved armor, with a nordic carved war axe and nordic carved shirld. Then one of the same nord with dragonplate armor with a dragonbone war axe and dragonplate shield. No arrows. Different angles. Thanks.


----------



## Foresight

How is crossfire with skyrim? At 2560x1440 with texture mods and sharpshooter enb I am getting around 20-30 fps with r9 290 @ 1075/1300 and 3770k @ 4.6.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foresight*
> 
> How is crossfire with skyrim? At 2560x1440 with texture mods and sharpshooter enb I am getting around 20-30 fps with r9 290 @ 1075/1300 and 3770k @ 4.6.


CF works fine for me, I use Radeonpro. My only issue is Vram, being 1Gb.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foresight*
> 
> How is crossfire with skyrim? At 2560x1440 with texture mods and sharpshooter enb I am getting around 20-30 fps with r9 290 @ 1075/1300 and 3770k @ 4.6.


Skyrim has been left for dead by AMD. In 1080-eyefinity, or 4k, it stutters like all hell in crossfire. The frame pacing fixes from January did not include DX9 xfire with large resolutions. Most likely we will never have them. With that said, I have found that you can muscle through the frame time variance with sheer GPU overpower, or lower settings. You will probably be all fine with 2x 290s, if not turn off some of the expensive AA and AO from ENB, and you can likely double your frame rate. ENB eats frames for breakfast.

295x2 review using Skyrim, really short but to the point read :http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Radeon-R9-295X2-CrossFire-4K-Quad-Hawaii-GPU-Powerhouse/Skyrim


----------



## Durquavian

I found the problem with ENB is that it is built on Nvidia by boris and he has no desire at all to optimize for AMD.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ENB eats frames for breakfast.


Very much so.. If I turn off ENB I will go from 30fps outdoors to 70fps.


----------



## Foresight

Turned down IminGrassSize from 5 to 25... gained like 15 fps =).


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Skyrim has been left for dead by AMD. In 1080-eyefinity, or 4k, it stutters like all hell in crossfire. The frame pacing fixes from January did not include DX9 xfire with large resolutions. Most likely we will never have them. With that said, I have found that you can muscle through the frame time variance with sheer GPU overpower, or lower settings. You will probably be all fine with 2x 290s, if not turn off some of the expensive AA and AO from ENB, and you can likely double your frame rate. ENB eats frames for breakfast.
> 
> 295x2 review using Skyrim, really short but to the point read :http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Radeon-R9-295X2-CrossFire-4K-Quad-Hawaii-GPU-Powerhouse/Skyrim


Can't hurt to shoot AMD an email, they may not be aware of it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Can't hurt to shoot AMD an email, they may not be aware of it.


Pretty sure they are aware. I have sent essentially the same email for every driver release, including all the betas in the last 9 months. I have other problems that have cropped up in 14.3 forward with eyefinity that they have been made aware of too.

Edit to throw in a screenie


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure they are aware. I have sent essentially the same email for every driver release, including all the betas in the last 9 months. I have other problems that have cropped up in 14.3 forward with eyefinity that they have been made aware of too.
> 
> Edit to throw in a screenie


Did you get any kind of reponse? I think you're also a bit outside the _mainstream_ in that most people don't run xfire or 3 monitor eyefinity. I agree it's not cool that they _still_ haven't fixed it but they've got to prioritise the 95%









[EDIT]
That screenshot blows my mind


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Sharpshooters ENB V5 Extreme is a very demanding ENB even at 1080p. Just forget about using a single GPU at 1440p and getting constantly above 30 fps if you have crazy grass mods. I also remember some ENBs (probably older ones) used to stutter (have like delayed frames) on my single 7950, running on my 780 even when fps goes down to 35 fps it doesn't produce that, however RadeonPro reduced that stutter significantly.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Pretty sure they are aware. I have sent essentially the same email for every driver release, including all the betas in the last 9 months. I have other problems that have cropped up in 14.3 forward with eyefinity that they have been made aware of too.
> 
> Edit to throw in a screenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any kind of reponse? I think you're also a bit outside the _mainstream_ in that most people don't run xfire or 3 monitor eyefinity. I agree it's not cool that they _still_ haven't fixed it but they've got to prioritise the 95%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> That screenshot blows my mind
Click to expand...

No response. And I know of a couple other people that have been bugging AMD for a fix with the same cold shoulder.They have this whole Mantle thing keeping their smallish driver team pretty busy. I seriously doubt we will get a fix unless the problem gets picked up by some more tech sites/blogs. A handful of not so mainstream users complaining about a game that has stutter issues at extreme resolutions with extreme mods is not likely to garner any attention.

Edit to throw in another screenshot


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No response. And I know of a couple other people that have been bugging AMD for a fix with the same cold shoulder.They have this whole Mantle thing keeping their smallish driver team pretty busy. I seriously doubt we will get a fix unless the problem gets picked up by some more tech sites/blogs. A handful of not so mainstream users complaining about a game that has stutter issues at extreme resolutions with extreme mods is not likely to garner any attention.


Sad but true. Are there still 3rd party drivers out there? Maybe one of the teams behind those drivers could help?


----------



## Durquavian

Eyefinity users should ask RED1776 or TSM106, they seem to be very knowledgeable about that particular subject. RED1776 has been CFx4 since 2007-8 and is in the process of writing up a review on an A10-7850k with 290x4. If he can't help you no one can.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Eyefinity users should ask RED1776 or TSM106, they seem to be very knowledgeable about that particular subject. RED1776 has been CFx4 since 2007-8 and is in the process of writing up a review on an A10-7850k with 290x4. If he can't help you no one can.


I think his project was FX 8350 + 4x 290X's? I think the other build he's doing was 7850k + 270x in crossfire.


----------



## Foresight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> CF works fine for me, I use Radeonpro. My only issue is Vram, being 1Gb.


Did you use assasins creed profile for it to work?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foresight*
> 
> Did you use assasins creed profile for it to work?


No just works. But I am not running an extreme setup and fortunately never have huge issues ever with my AMDs like some.


----------



## inedenimadam

I thought I would share a different type of screenshot. Sometimes I dont feel like dealing with stutter from the xfire eyefinity 6304x1152 and I hook up to my family entertainment center. It is really hard to get a good photo of the set up (cell phone propped on my couch with a timer), but the image is 120" diagonal with a resolution of 1920x1080, and I must say...frames are delivered by land o' lakes.



If only it would run this smooth in eyefinity


----------



## DIYDeath

Finally got Skyrim stable with 250 mods+Open Cities. This, this is how Skyrim deserves to be played.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Finally got Skyrim stable with 250 mods+Open Cities. This, this is how Skyrim deserves to be played.


What did you have to do to get open cities working? That one would always eventually kill my save game, even if it was working at the beginning.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What did you have to do to get open cities working? That one would always eventually kill my save game, even if it was working at the beginning.


I had to do a reinstall and base my install off of having Open Cities as a base for my stable Skyrim.
Had to lose a few script heavy mods as well such as frostfall. All-in-all it was worth it. Nothing feels better than walking in and out of Riften with no loading screen AND no crashes (Riften is the most intensive area in my game due to "dat grass, "sfo", "lush trees and grass", "aspen to cherry blossoms", "bigger trees" and "unique ground covers".


----------



## Erza

Anyone have any good Follower mod suggestions? I'm looking for vanilla feel, so nothing anime-ish or women in barely nothing. That seems to make finding companions/followers really difficult.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Anyone have any good Follower mod suggestions? I'm looking for vanilla feel, so nothing anime-ish or women in barely nothing. That seems to make finding companions/followers really difficult.


Eryniel, Cerwiden, and there was this one other dark elf one who shot explosive arrows.


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Eryniel, Cerwiden, and there was this one other dark elf one who shot explosive arrows.


Thanks OC'ing Noob.









I'll check out the first two now and then google the last. If you ever any more, please share. Looking for Orc followers as well.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Anyone have any good Follower mod suggestions? I'm looking for vanilla feel, so nothing anime-ish or women in barely nothing. That seems to make finding companions/followers really difficult.


Well, put clothes on them once they follow you









Most of the time the followers have clothes on already, but if you're looking for vanilla feel, look for Vilja or Mindi Badweyn followers on the nexus, but you might want to look at Inigo or Eryniel there also. They're not 100% lore friendly but closer than most.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Eryniel, Cerwiden, and there was this one other dark elf one who shot explosive arrows.


Make sure you download the NON-skimpy version of Erynial. She is not anime-ish but she IS not vanilla elvish who look BUTT ugly IMO.







Also, most followers come naked because having a default inventory can interfere with what you give them. They are only naked on meeting and once you give them clothes, they will were that.


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Well, put clothes on them once they follow you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time the followers have clothes on already, but if you're looking for vanilla feel, look for Vilja or Mindi Badweyn followers on the nexus, but you might want to look at Inigo or Eryniel there also. They're not 100% lore friendly but closer than most.


I didn't know you could change out their clothes. I thought it was apart of them unlike official companions. What a funny mistake on my part.







Okay then, just no anime-ish or non-vanilla looking companions/followers, like with modern hair or something.









I'll go look at Vilja and the others as soon as Nexus loads right for me. Thank you!

@OC'ing Noob

I had no idea you could switch out their clothing/armor/etc. lol that makes finding them easier! I'll download the non-skimpy version for sure.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> I didn't know you could change out their clothes. I thought it was apart of them unlike official companions. What a funny mistake on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then, just no anime-ish or non-vanilla looking companions/followers, like with modern hair or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go look at Vilja and the others as soon as Nexus loads right for me. Thank you!
> 
> @OC'ing Noob
> 
> I had no idea you could switch out their clothing/armor/etc. lol that makes finding them easier! I'll download the non-skimpy version for sure.


Also, you can make ANY NPC your follower or spouse through Console commands.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Anyone have any good Follower mod suggestions? I'm looking for vanilla feel, so nothing anime-ish or women in barely nothing. That seems to make finding companions/followers really difficult.


Give Inigo a shot. Fantastically well done fully voiced khajiit follower.

Now.. Can anyone tell me if crossfire works with skyrim? I have heard yes and no, so I would really like a definite answer, looking at adding a second 7970 soon.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if crossfire works with skyrim? I have heard yes and no, so I would really like a definite answer, looking at adding a second 7970 soon.


No DX9 framepacing for xfire. Dont waste your money unless you have other things that you want xfire for. I have an eyefinity setup and 2x 7970s...I NEED the power to push to three monitors, but it is a stuttery frame dropping nightmare. For the most enjoyable gameplay (not highest FPS) I play borderless fullscreen which forces Windows to manage the frame delivery (and also disables xfire), and it is considerably smoother, despite almost halving the framerate that I get with xfire enabled in exclusive fullscreen. This has been a large item of contention for me, as I only ever got into custom computer building because I wanted a mind blowing experience in Skyrim. If you are looking for the same, then sell your 7970 and get the absolute strongest single card available to you. I personally will be ditching the 7970s myself in favor of either a 390x(s)or 800 series Titan(s) or TI(s) strictly for the single card strength, otherwise I would be buying up these cheap 7970s for quad fire.

TL/DR:
Yes, it works.
But it is broken.

Forgive me, for I must share a SS



Edit: or two


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No DX9 framepacing for xfire. Dont waste your money unless you have other things that you want xfire for. I have an eyefinity setup and 2x 7970s...I NEED the power to push to three monitors, but it is a stuttery frame dropping nightmare. For the most enjoyable gameplay (not highest FPS) I play borderless fullscreen which forces Windows to manage the frame delivery (and also disables xfire), and it is considerably smoother, despite almost halving the framerate that I get with xfire enabled in exclusive fullscreen. This has been a large item of contention for me, as I only ever got into custom computer building because I wanted a mind blowing experience in Skyrim. If you are looking for the same, then sell your 7970 and get the absolute strongest single card available to you. I personally will be ditching the 7970s myself in favor of either a 390x(s)or 800 series Titan(s) or TI(s) strictly for the single card strength, otherwise I would be buying up these cheap 7970s for quad fire.
> 
> TL/DR:
> Yes, it works.
> But it is broken.
> 
> Forgive me, for I must share a SS


Hrm.. I may just hold off then, and get the korean 1440p monitor I have been looking at instead.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Hrm.. I may just hold off then, and get the korean 1440p monitor I have been looking at instead.


If you manage your mods right, use a light enb, and keep the papyrus clean, then Skyrim actually runs really well on a 7970 by itself. I have that special situation where I am trying to push 3x the pixels out of a single, almost three year old card.

One more SS


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Hrm.. I may just hold off then, and get the korean 1440p monitor I have been looking at instead.


Apparently in reviews, adding another card didn't help gameplay at all in skyrim. I was thinking of getting another 7970 also but then read up more about it so I'll be looking at a faster card here pretty soon.


----------



## DIYDeath

So I decided to try playing the game with all npcs being killable+open cities, and of course, run for your lives (or else everyone just dies).

The game becomes a lot harder and your followers can and will die. The game starts to feel like a mmorpg when you get 4-5 followers and you start tacking dungeons but without the annoying parts about mmorpgs (people).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So I decided to try playing the game with all npcs being killable+open cities, and of course, run for your lives (or else everyone just dies).
> 
> The game becomes a lot harder and your followers can and will die. The game starts to feel like a mmorpg when you get 4-5 followers and you start tacking dungeons but without the annoying parts about mmorpgs (people).


If you want to play a hard Skyrim....go requiem, and follow the STEP guide for it. And be prepared to die...over and over and over and over.

Edit: Dont forget the frostfall and realistic needs.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you want to play a hard Skyrim....go requiem, and follow the STEP guide for it. And be prepared to die...over and over and over and over.
> 
> Edit: Dont forget the frostfall and realistic needs.


I have my setup for a difficult Skyrim already, I found the step guide too easy. Frostfall is hard on the system and its a Vampire playthrough so I'm gonna pass on that.


----------



## exyia

have my skyrim set back up and thought I would share a little mod that deserves far more attention/endorsements than it currently has

Lower 1st person weapons

the default height that the character holds is absolutely silly imo - i constantly come back to this one (I use 50%)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> have my skyrim set back up and thought I would share a little mod that deserves far more attention/endorsements than it currently has
> 
> Lower 1st person weapons
> 
> the default height that the character holds is absolutely silly imo - i constantly come back to this one (I use 50%)


simple. Effective.

Thanks.


----------



## NameUnknown

Should I buy Skyrim while its on sale with or withuot all the DLCs?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Should I buy Skyrim while its on sale with or withuot all the DLCs?


I have Dawnguard and Hearthfire, and they're worth it, IMO. So to get all three cheap seems like a good deal.


----------



## NameUnknown

Right now Skyrim with all 3 is less than Dawnguard alone


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Right now Skyrim with all 3 is less than Dawnguard alone


Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## NameUnknown

I am remembering correctly that Skyrim is basically a giant open world game no?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I am remembering correctly that Skyrim is basically a giant open world game no?


You are correct.
TBH, I'm not sure if you're being serious with that question!


----------



## Krusher33

It gets pretty big for sure.


----------



## DIYDeath

If you refuse to use fast travel the game is massive. Just use carriages instead.
Ive been doing that with frostfall and ineed with a plethora of other mods to support those mods. Makes the game a lot more fun and the replayability skyrockets, especially if you allow essentials to take damage, then every playthrough is different.

P.S. just insalled Sofia and The Return of Therold Grey-Mane+gave Thorald Artorias's armor from Dark Souls.
Looks freaking epic and now Skyrim isn't as boring with those two constantly talking.


----------



## NameUnknown

Believe it or not it was a serious question I've nver played it or any of The Elder Scrolls and was just going off memory of what I head from other people about the older games. I'm a giant fan of open world sandbox type games so I did get it, just haven't had a chance to play it yet either. But I figure, 13.50 for Legendary Edition with the DLCs for an open world game there's just no way I'm passing that up.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Believe it or not it was a serious question I've nver played it or any of The Elder Scrolls and was just going off memory of what I head from other people about the older games. I'm a giant fan of open world sandbox type games so I did get it, just haven't had a chance to play it yet either. But I figure, 13.50 for Legendary Edition with the DLCs for an open world game there's just no way I'm passing that up.


Fair enough. Skyrim is open and (if you don't fast travel AKA teleport) huge. Expect to get about 30hrs from the main story alone on your first playthrough.


----------



## NameUnknown

Which race is best to start with? I started with the lizard one, forget the name just know that it starts with an 'A', this morning before work. Didn't have enough time to even exit the keep.

Seems like its going to be fun times in Skyrim. I highly doubt I'll fast travel when I could just roam and cause carnage instead


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Which race is best to start with? I started with the lizard one, forget the name just know that it starts with an 'A', this morning before work. Didn't have enough time to even exit the keep.
> Seems like its going to be fun times in Skyrim. I highly doubt I'll fast travel when I could just roam and cause carnage instead


_Argoninan_








Yeah, that's a pretty good race to choose because of their resistance against poison and the ability to breathe underwater. What's your Play style?


----------



## NameUnknown

I play one of two ways, either long range attacks or else up front face smashing.

EDIT: Not sure what Ill like most in Skyrim as I just started this morning. But after my day at work today, I suspect there will be much more later this evening.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I play one of two ways, either long range attacks or else up front face smashing.
> 
> EDIT: Not sure what Ill like most in Skyrim as I just started this morning. But after my day at work today, I suspect there will be much more later this evening.


There's plenty of different options available in Skyrim. However because of the way skyrim's character advancement works (you'll see what I mean when you've played a bit longer) it makes it a bit too easy imo.









I like to confine myself to a 'build' where I conciously choose 5 skills I'm allowed unlock perks for; it just makes it a bit more challenging and more RPG-ish for me . My fav. build so far was Counjeration/ Heavy Armour/ Smithing/ Enchanting/ Speech.









Does anyone else play specific builds?


----------



## NameUnknown

I am curious how most of you play. Do you play as a good guy or bad guy? I've been toying with lock picking and sneaking through homes and stealing stuff. At the same time I am running the regular story. So will sneaking around, breaking in, and stealing cause issues down the road or no?


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I am curious how most of you play. Do you play as a good guy or bad guy? I've been toying with lock picking and sneaking through homes and stealing stuff. At the same time I am running the regular story. So will sneaking around, breaking in, and stealing cause issues down the road or no?


I personally am a good cititzen, except for when I need money








I don't think stealing and/or murdering will have any effect on the storyline.


----------



## NameUnknown

I assume that as the game progresses you get into less heavily guarded areas? For instance around Whitehall(?) where the Jarl is there are guards the roam the surrounding area as well as the Companions. But in later areas is it like that or more sparsely guarded?

Not going to lie, there is a part of me that wants to try to kill the Jarl and takeover


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I assume that as the game progresses you get into less heavily guarded areas? For instance around Whitehall(?) where the Jarl is there are guards the roam the surrounding area as well as the Companions. But in later areas is it like that or more sparsely guarded?
> Not going to lie, there is a part of me that wants to try to kill the Jarl and takeover


There aren't really any later or earlier Areas, there's just Skyrim







If you look on the map and see somewhere you like the look of, just go there!









There are places that are better/worse gaurded than the Jarl of whiterun, but it's all relative: a begger's house is ungaurded whereas a Jarl's hall has many guard roaming around.

If you're good at sneaking you can get into the hard-to-get-to places which have better loot than others.


----------



## NameUnknown

Not that I expect anyone to know the answer, but what level would you have to be to be able to fight off the guards in the Jarl's hall if you try to kill him? I'm thinking I might try this tonight


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Not that I expect anyone to know the answer, but what level would you have to be to be able to fight off the guards in the Jarl's hall if you try to kill him? I'm thinking I might try this tonight


If you're playing vanilla (AKA without mods) skyrim all the enimies are the same Level as you are.


----------



## NameUnknown

Well I just read up a bit more, you need mods to flag them as non essential in the game to be able to kill them. You also will break questlines if you do that.

Guess what I won't be doing tonight


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I personally am a good cititzen, except for when I need money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think stealing and/or murdering will have any effect on the storyline.


My first dead is stealing stuff inside a house, killed by a husband & wife


----------



## NameUnknown

After 2 hours of gameplay I was tired of the weight limit, first modification to the game. My weight limit is now 50k.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I personally am a good cititzen, except for when I need money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think stealing and/or murdering will have any effect on the storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> My first dead is stealing stuff inside a house, killed by a husband & wife
Click to expand...

I got caught inside a house in Whitehall, killed the farmer but a guard came inside and caught me completely off guard and killed me.

EDIT: My bad, habitually clicked Submit instead of doing a copy, edit old post, and paste in there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Eventually you get powerful enough where you can just tank/assassinate/aoe nuketo death an entire city.


----------



## Krusher33

There are mods where you can become the jarl of some town?


----------



## DIYDeath

There's a few become Jarl of X mods out there.

Most of them suck and the ones that dont cause general instability. Be careful.


----------



## Erza

I heard the Jarl mods aren't really worth it because it doesn't really feel like you are a Jarl of anything.

@NameUnknown

So, are you having fun?









I got tired of the limit really fast but I couldn't bring myself to mod it or change my limit somehow. It felt like it would have taken the fun out of it for me. So I just got a follower and gave them most of my items when adventuring etc etc. Then I just stored it all within my house/s.


----------



## DIYDeath

There 2 Jarl mods which are good for that.

1) Become Jarl of Ivastead or whatever its called, it was a file of the month on Nexus recently.
2) Become High King of Skyrim was also pretty good

Both lead to stability issues though with 1) being the safer of the two.


----------



## DIYDeath

@ the guy who rep'd me for suggesting be warned: Jarl of Ivarwhatever adds bandit camps to the Riften region which in turn impacts performance and makes the area pretty harsh to travel in until you complete the last quest of the mod, then the bandit camps in Riften are removed.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> I heard the Jarl mods aren't really worth it because it doesn't really feel like you are a Jarl of anything.
> 
> @NameUnknown
> 
> So, are you having fun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got tired of the limit really fast but I couldn't bring myself to mod it or change my limit somehow. It felt like it would have taken the fun out of it for me. So I just got a follower and gave them most of my items when adventuring etc etc. Then I just stored it all within my house/s.


I am having fun, just got done with 2 hours of basketball, wife is going to bed, Im going to go play Skyrim lol.


----------



## BruceB

This is a Little bit off Topic, but:
I built a LAN PC for 20€ and benched Skyrim on it yesterday.
It works! I got a console-level experience out of it, but much, much cheaper. PC > Console









Here's the link to the Benchmark: 20€ LAN PC Skyrim benchmark


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> This is a Little bit off Topic, but:
> I built a LAN PC for 20€ and benched Skyrim on it yesterday.
> It works! I got a console-level experience out of it, but much, much cheaper. PC > Console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the Benchmark: 20€ LAN PC Skyrim benchmarkl


Thanks for sharing! You got that all with 27$?! Nice!







I'm still very impressed with your build, wish I was there to vote for it earlier.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Thanks for sharing! You got that all with 27$?! Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still very impressed with your build, wish I was there to vote for it earlier.


Well, 20€, a shed load of luck and loads of help from the OCN community!








What do you mean by _earlier_?


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Well, 20€, a shed load of luck and loads of help from the OCN community!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by _earlier_?


June voting? It is now July so I assumed voting was pointless now.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> June voting? It is now July so I assumed voting was pointless now.


No, no, good sir! The voting is open until 07/07/2014 (don't ask me why!







)!


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> No, no, good sir! The voting is open until 07/07/2014 (don't ask me why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!


Oh, then I went ahead and voted for you!


----------



## HarrisLam

hey all, new to the game here thanks to last day's steam sale.

Haven't been playing much. I got mod manager, SKSE and got a few mods working (or at least seem to be), finished character creation, went through the pre-story bit and.......that's pretty much it.

I have a few major problems about the game that I eagerly want solved, and if I still fail to do so the next time I have time to play, I might need to seek help from you guys. See if anyone has experienced such things or simply have extended knowledge on modding in general. The top priority being important mod(s) not working.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> hey all, new to the game here thanks to last day's steam sale.
> Haven't been playing much. I got mod manager, SKSE and got a few mods working (or at least seem to be), finished character creation, went through the pre-story bit and.......that's pretty much it.
> I have a few major problems about the game that I eagerly want solved, and if I still fail to do so the next time I have time to play, I might need to seek help from you guys. See if anyone has experienced such things or simply have extended knowledge on modding in general. The top priority being important mod(s) not working.


Sounds a bit like you jumped in at the deep end! That's ok, we're here to help!









First things first: Deactivate (you don't have to uninstall!) all your mods. Launch Vanilla Skyrim and start a new game. The very first time you start a new game after a fresh install, skyrim will make all the config files and stuff that some mods Need (I think SKSE Needs them too). This will probably fix at least some of your Problems.

What are the other Problems you are having? Which mods have you got activated?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erza*
> 
> Oh, then I went ahead and voted for you!


Thanks Buddy!


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Sounds a bit like you jumped in at the deep end! That's ok, we're here to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First things first: Deactivate (you don't have to uninstall!) all your mods. Launch Vanilla Skyrim and start a new game. The very first time you start a new game after a fresh install, skyrim will make all the config files and stuff that some mods Need (I think SKSE Needs them too). This will probably fix at least some of your Problems.
> 
> What are the other Problems you are having? Which mods have you got activated?
> Thanks Buddy!


Thanks!! well that was very encouraging.

I know I'm getting the game a bit late. To be honest I didn't even think I would get it so soon!! I have a backlog of roughly 10-15 games, which in viable game time translate to playing roughly 100-200 games for the average college kid.

What made me pull the trigger was one day during the recent sale when I was scrolling around on the internet and came across a chinese modding site for all games, and I feel like skyrim can give me what I originally wanted from GW2 (GW2 = good character models, lack of support in cosmetics, the fact that it's also MMO for a busy guy like me doesn't help)

The main mod I was having problem with was the ol' legendary SKYUI. Whenever I activate it, the game starts with the camera shaking uniformly left and right, like your character is "pretending to be walking by lifting the legs", if you know what I mean (sorry for english). Your character does not respond to mouse and WASD. However the controls come back when I go to menu by pressing escape. At this point I basically have no choice but to quit the game. Deactivating the mod will let the game recover to normal state, SKSE or not.

There is another mod called "wet and cold" that gives the game the exact same problem. It's not a must-have like the SKYUI though so I don't care much, but if the way the game fails matters, having 2 mods failing the exact same way maybe an indication?

other mods that i got working are :

- the map with roads one
- 2K textures (given that I only have ~20mins of vanilla experience, to be honest I didn't feel an improvement with the mod







)
- one of the floral overhaul
- aparkaxxx hair
- better females
- a few female character overhauls like UNP body, univision face, enhanced character customization, etc

I *think* that I did run vanilla at the very beginning. It was intentional so that I can feel like presence of the mods after I got them to work. But since I'm not 100% sure, I will try to do as you suggested when I get home today. One question though :

You said that I should deactivate all mods, fire up vanilla and start a new game, however you also said that skyrim will make the config files and stuff the first time I make a new game after a fresh install. Following that logic, wouldn't your suggestion not work because it's not a fresh install? I mean I'm assuming you suggested me to do that so that I could refresh the config files or something. Also, do I need to deactivate / uninstall SKSE for it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! well that was very encouraging.
> I know I'm getting the game a bit late. To be honest I didn't even think I would get it so soon!! I have a backlog of roughly 10-15 games, which in viable game time translate to playing roughly 100-200 games for the average college kid.
> What made me pull the trigger was one day during the recent sale when I was scrolling around on the internet and came across a chinese modding site for all games, and I feel like skyrim can give me what I originally wanted from GW2 (GW2 = good character models, lack of support in cosmetics, the fact that it's also MMO for a busy guy like me doesn't help)
> The main mod I was having problem with was the ol' legendary SKYUI. Whenever I activate it, the game starts with the camera shaking uniformly left and right, like your character is "pretending to be walking by lifting the legs", if you know what I mean (sorry for english). Your character does not respond to mouse and WASD. However the controls come back when I go to menu by pressing escape. At this point I basically have no choice but to quit the game. Deactivating the mod will let the game recover to normal state, SKSE or not.
> There is another mod called "wet and cold" that gives the game the exact same problem. It's not a must-have like the SKYUI though so I don't care much, but if the way the game fails matters, having 2 mods failing the exact same way maybe an indication?
> other mods that i got working are :
> - the map with roads one
> - 2K textures (given that I only have ~20mins of vanilla experience, to be honest I didn't feel an improvement with the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - one of the floral overhaul
> - aparkaxxx hair
> - better females
> - a few female character overhauls like UNP body, univision face, enhanced character customization, etc
> I *think* that I did run vanilla at the very beginning. It was intentional so that I can feel like presence of the mods after I got them to work. But since I'm not 100% sure, I will try to do as you suggested when I get home today. One question though :
> You said that I should deactivate all mods, fire up vanilla and start a new game, however you also said that skyrim will make the config files and stuff the first time I make a new game after a fresh install. Following that logic, wouldn't your suggestion not work because it's not a fresh install? I mean I'm assuming you suggested me to do that so that I could refresh the config files or something. Also, do I need to deactivate / uninstall SKSE for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you got into the game _at all_ then the config files have been made.








How are you launching skyrim? Though steam?

2K textures is one of the mods that I think makes the most difference, especially the woodland textures!


----------



## NameUnknown

Just ow. I just went into Raldbthur, its enough of a pain fighting one dwarven ball thing. But then the next room has 2 and a dwarven spider mech? It didn't end well









Edit: Does anyone have issues with Skyrim tanking after you alt+tab?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> If you got into the game _at all_ then the config files have been made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you launching skyrim? Though steam?


Hmm......I'm unsure......I think so for the very first time.

But ya.....about the config files, that's what I thought, and that's why I asked the question. When I do as you suggested, switch off the mods and start a new game, what expectations, like what hints of progress of solving the mod failure should I be looking for? Or what I should really do is start a new game that way, then go back out, switch the mods back on and try to run the UI in the new game I just started?


----------



## NameUnknown

Wonderful, I glitched the game into thinking im crouched and had to go back through half my saves. Cut my level in half....


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm......I'm unsure......I think so for the very first time.
> 
> But ya.....about the config files, that's what I thought, and that's why I asked the question. When I do as you suggested, switch off the mods and start a new game, what expectations, like what hints of progress of solving the mod failure should I be looking for? Or what I should really do is start a new game that way, then go back out, switch the mods back on and try to run the UI in the new game I just started?


I read your old post, you said you played it for 20mins, no need to worry about config files.









If you are using mods that need SKSE (like SkyUI) then you need to launch skyrim via the SKSE launcher in your data file and not through steam (although steam must be open); if you don't, skyrim won't work properly.

What mods are you using? They may not be compatible.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Wonderful, I glitched the game into thinking im crouched and had to go back through half my saves. Cut my level in half....


Were you using quicksaves? I used to use them until I got a bugged save that meant skyrim thought I was _always_ in combat, no matter what. I haven't used quicksaves since and I've had no problems!


----------



## DIYDeath

Dont use quick saves in Skyrim, it doesnt save or load all the important information. Even the normal save system is a bit bad for that.

I HIGHLY suggest saving frequently by pressing tilde (~) and typing save (insert save name here) for example save diydeath and I suggest doing it frequently.

Part of modded Skyrim is solving your own bugs as the game progresses which requires frequent saves.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Dont use quick saves in Skyrim, it doesnt save or load all the important information. Even the normal save system is a bit bad for that.
> I HIGHLY suggest saving frequently by pressing tilde (~) and typing save (insert save name here) for example save diydeath and I suggest doing it frequently.
> Part of modded Skyrim is solving your own bugs as the game progresses which requires frequent saves.


Good to hear I'm not the only one having Problems with quicksaves.

Saving via the console though, I've never heard of that before; I just use the normal save through the menu and that's worked fine for me upto now.

What's the difference between saving through the mennu and saving through the console?


----------



## mk16

oh skyrim thread!

we got any modders in here?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> oh skyrim thread!
> we got any modders in here?


I modded Oblivion quite a lot (1500+ Downloads







) but I don't really get on with modding Skyrim (solely because _ForceSpeak_ dosen't work







). What are you looking for?


----------



## mk16

just wonder if anyone has any projects going on?

started modding/3d modeling a few months ago and am just working on a simple bastard sword right now.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> just wonder if anyone has any projects going on?
> started modding/3d modeling a few months ago and am just working on a simple bastard sword right now.


*Yeah, I wonder what mods OCN members have done/are working on too?*

That's a nice looking sword!







you get extra Points for using blender: the controls in that program are totally nerf'd!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> *Yeah, I wonder what mods OCN members have done/are working on too?*
> 
> That's a nice looking sword!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you get extra Points for using blender: the controls in that program are totally nerf'd!


what do you mean? i find it very easy to control at least the 2.6 and up versions.
*looks at 2.49 which is needed for armor and bows*

never again, never again, sithis please protect me.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> what do you mean? i find it very easy to control at least the 2.6 and up versions.
> *looks at 2.49 which is needed for armor and bows*
> never again, never again, sithis please protect me.


I used Blender for my _Zombie Apocalypse (shameless plug)_ game, after years of using 3DS MAX, Blender appeared to have all the controls in the wrong place and many Tasks which are a click away in MAX are hidden in 3 layers of menus in blender, but it's probably more personal Preference than anything else really.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I used Blender for my _Zombie Apocalypse (shameless plug)_ game, after years of using 3DS MAX, Blender appeared to have all the controls in the wrong place and many Tasks which are a click away in 3DS are hidden in 3 layers of menus in blender, but it's probably more personal Preference than anything else really.


meh its hard all round moving from one program to another and when one is a paid and the other is free, oh the fun that ensues


----------



## Neocoolzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Just ow. I just went into Raldbthur, its enough of a pain fighting one dwarven ball thing. But then the next room has 2 and a dwarven spider mech? It didn't end well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Does anyone have issues with Skyrim tanking after you alt+tab?


TES games have a standing tradition of doing that,never a good habit of alt tabbing while playing one,altough Skyrim is slightly more stable then the others regarding that.


----------



## Krusher33

I hate it when I forget to go to menu before alt-tabbing.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok so I had to reinstall my Windows and reinstalled the game + mods.

The sound is too quiet. BF4 is fine but in skyrim I got both the game's and the pc's volume is ALL the way up and it's only just loud enough to hear and I wish it was a tad louder. Any clue?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok so I had to reinstall my Windows and reinstalled the game + mods.
> The sound is too quiet. BF4 is fine but in skyrim I got both the game's and the pc's volume is ALL the way up and it's only just loud enough to hear and I wish it was a tad louder. Any clue?


Are you using headphones? If so, check that Windows/skyrim is Setup for headphones and not TV or surroundsound.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I read your old post, you said you played it for 20mins, no need to worry about config files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are using mods that need SKSE (like SkyUI) then you need to launch skyrim via the SKSE launcher in your data file and not through steam (although steam must be open); if you don't, skyrim won't work properly.
> 
> What mods are you using? They may not be compatible.


thanks for your previous suggestion!! The UI worked after starting a new game in vanilla!

Game started stuttering after implementing roughly 30 mods though, especially when camera / character is turning, I wonder if it's the ramped up spec requirements from modding


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> thanks for your previous suggestion!! The UI worked after starting a new game in vanilla!
> Game started stuttering after implementing roughly 30 mods though, especially when camera / character is turning, I wonder if it's the ramped up spec requirements from modding


Good to hear we've got one Problem sorted!

There can be an FPS hit from mods, How big the hit is depends on the mod and your system. As for having over 30 mods: yes, expect a hit to your FPS.

With over 30 mods it's possible that some are not playing nice with each other. The best/easiest way to find out which is to deactivate them all in _mod manager_ and turn them on one-by-one until something breaks, then you know which one is causing you Problems.


----------



## Krusher33

Fixed my sound issue with a driver install. Don't know if I didn't install it yet or it had to be reinstalled but it's better now.

Now it turns out I installed maybe too many mods and needs tweaking. i'm getting the FPS hits too. I simply followed the list that the ENB readme had. Seems I needs some tweaking.

So far I've edited the skyrim.ini file per "Grass on Steroids" readme. It helped tremendously.

Now I've gotta find some of the other ones that are like that to keep on tweaking.

But my question is this: The ENB mod author stated on his readme "install in this order and then install ENB". If there is a mod that I installed in the list that has another option for the mod, will uninstalling that mod and installing new version screw everything up and destroy all?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Fixed my sound issue with a driver install. Don't know if I didn't install it yet or it had to be reinstalled but it's better now.
> Now it turns out I installed maybe too many mods and needs tweaking. i'm getting the FPS hits too. I simply followed the list that the ENB readme had. Seems I needs some tweaking.
> So far I've edited the skyrim.ini file per "Grass on Steroids" readme. It helped tremendously.
> Now I've gotta find some of the other ones that are like that to keep on tweaking.
> But my question is this: The ENB mod author stated on his readme "install in this order and then install ENB". If there is a mod that I installed in the list that has another option for the mod, will uninstalling that mod and installing new version screw everything up and destroy all?


When there's a particular install order it's because the later mods overwrite some of the older mods files, and doing it the other way around would cause a conflict/undesiered behaviour.

If you're reinstalling one particular mod I would start at that Point in the install list and re-install all the mods that come after it in the list.


----------



## Krusher33

Ok. That's what I was assuming but wanted to get another opinion.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Fixed my sound issue with a driver install. Don't know if I didn't install it yet or it had to be reinstalled but it's better now.
> Now it turns out I installed maybe too many mods and needs tweaking. i'm getting the FPS hits too. I simply followed the list that the ENB readme had. Seems I needs some tweaking.
> So far I've edited the skyrim.ini file per "Grass on Steroids" readme. It helped tremendously.
> Now I've gotta find some of the other ones that are like that to keep on tweaking.
> But my question is this: The ENB mod author stated on his readme "install in this order and then install ENB". If there is a mod that I installed in the list that has another option for the mod, will uninstalling that mod and installing new version screw everything up and destroy all?
> 
> 
> 
> When there's a particular install order it's because the later mods overwrite some of the older mods files, and doing it the other way around would cause a conflict/undesiered behaviour.
> 
> If you're reinstalling one particular mod I would start at that Point in the install list and re-install all the mods that come after it in the list.
Click to expand...

If mod organizer was used, that is not an issue.


----------



## Krusher33

NMM was used.

I fixed the framerates issue. I went through the list and looked at each page, adjusted the .ini files accordingly. The one that did the trick was the shadows on grass one. ENB suggested to set it to =1 but the mod itself suggest =0. Problem went away once I disabled shadows on grass.

But new issue for me... I was running from Whiterun to Silent Moons camp and it CTD.









BOSS shows that the vanilla and DLC's files are dirty. Those needs to be cleaned up right?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> NMM was used.
> I fixed the framerates issue. I went through the list and looked at each page, adjusted the .ini files accordingly. The one that did the trick was the shadows on grass one. ENB suggested to set it to =1 but the mod itself suggest =0. Problem went away once I disabled shadows on grass.
> But new issue for me... I was running from Whiterun to Silent Moons camp and it CTD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSS shows that the vanilla and DLC's files are dirty. Those needs to be cleaned up right?


Good to hear that you've solved one problem!








If the vinilla files are dirty and you haven't installed any mods manually then I would delete the affected files/folders and let steam verify the download, it'll then DL any missing files.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> NMM was used.


If you have not looked into mod organizer, you really should. After the first go round, it makes things so much easier than NMM. Plus it keeps your vanilla install completely clean.


----------



## Erza

Mod Organizer is a great way to easily clean dirty files. Here is a video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qxltdw8VXsI


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you have not looked into mod organizer, you really should. After the first go round, it makes things so much easier than NMM. Plus it keeps your vanilla install completely clean.


At the same token its super convoluted and makes overriding files somewhat hard.
And if you do end up with crashes...yeah, have fun. NMM is easier to fix that's for sure. Not saying MO is a bad program but it has clear drawbacks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If you have not looked into mod organizer, you really should. After the first go round, it makes things so much easier than NMM. Plus it keeps your vanilla install completely clean.
> 
> 
> 
> At the same token its super convoluted and makes overriding files somewhat hard.
> And if you do end up with crashes...yeah, have fun. NMM is easier to fix that's for sure. Not saying MO is a bad program but it has clear drawbacks.
Click to expand...









that is the beauty of it. Super simple to fix crashes, super easy to overwrite files and see which ones are overwritten, and which ones are in conflict. NMM, you have one shot to install a mod, if you install it in the wrong order, you have to go all the way back to the one that is causing problems and reinstall everything after, with MO you just uncheck it or move it to where you want it in the load order and all the overwrites fix themselves. It may be daunting when you open it up for the first time, but if you have more than 10 mods installed, it becomes signifigantly easier to work with than NMM.

I used NMM for a year or more before finding MO... not a chance I would ever go back.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the beauty of it. Super simple to fix crashes, super easy to overwrite files and see which ones are overwritten, and which ones are in conflict. NMM, you have one shot to install a mod, if you install it in the wrong order, you have to go all the way back to the one that is causing problems and reinstall everything after, with MO you just uncheck it or move it to where you want it in the load order and all the overwrites fix themselves. It may be daunting when you open it up for the first time, but if you have more than 10 mods installed, it becomes signifigantly easier to work with than NMM.
> 
> I used NMM for a year or more before finding MO... not a chance I would ever go back.


I went to MO and switched back because I install my mods in a very specific order which overrides files, outside of the load order.
With how MO does things I just find overriding specific textures to be a chore and then it doesnt always work..

At least with NMM you basically form a gigantic daisy chain of mods. That being said outside of that singular issue I love the program, easy to use. Great premise.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is the beauty of it. Super simple to fix crashes, super easy to overwrite files and see which ones are overwritten, and which ones are in conflict. NMM, you have one shot to install a mod, if you install it in the wrong order, you have to go all the way back to the one that is causing problems and reinstall everything after, with MO you just uncheck it or move it to where you want it in the load order and all the overwrites fix themselves. It may be daunting when you open it up for the first time, but if you have more than 10 mods installed, it becomes signifigantly easier to work with than NMM.
> 
> I used NMM for a year or more before finding MO... not a chance I would ever go back.
> 
> 
> 
> I went to MO and switched back because I install my mods in a very specific order which overrides files, outside of the load order.
> With how MO does things I just find overriding specific textures to be a chore and then it doesnt always work..
> 
> At least with NMM you basically form a gigantic daisy chain of mods. That being said outside of that singular issue I love the program, easy to use. Great premise.
Click to expand...

Just curious, if you have specific textures that you want loaded last...why not just pack them into a mod yourself? All you need a is folder with the proper file structure, drop in all of your textures and zip it.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just curious, if you have specific textures that you want loaded last...why not just pack them into a mod yourself? All you need a is folder with the proper file structure, drop in all of your textures and zip it.


Because 180 texture packs means that's a whooooole lot of work, lol. Plus I dont memorize (consciously) the order of my mods. If I thought about it I couldnt tell you which order I install them, I can only show or tell by doing in this instance.


----------



## Krusher33

2 things:


Not sure about going from NMM to MO. I really don;'t wanna have to re-install all the mods yet again.
Seeing what files gets overridden and what not... sounds complicated. Seems likely that I'll choose wrongly and break things.


----------



## NameUnknown

Well, I fixed my bug....I sat in a throne.

I'm finding the game to be quite fun. Since I'm starting to get the hang of it, its time to try to make it as photorealistic as possible. Does anyone know where I can find a comprehensive list of up to date, stable hi res mods?

While I'm at it, how do you beat the dwarven mech things in Raldbthur? I killed one, but the next room had two of them and a mechanical spider...


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Well, I fixed my bug....I sat in a throne.
> 
> I'm finding the game to be quite fun. Since I'm starting to get the hang of it, its time to try to make it as photorealistic as possible. Does anyone know where I can find a comprehensive list of up to date, stable hi res mods?
> 
> While I'm at it, how do you beat the dwarven mech things in Raldbthur? I killed one, but the next room had two of them and a mechanical spider...


which ones? the balls or the giants?

ball guys it really just comes down to hitting hard and fast, a block then two one hand sword hits works great. the giants dont really have any tips for them, just find a ***** in their AI.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a comprehensive list of up to date, stable hi res mods?


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11/?

The STEP core leaves the game beautiful. It replaces practically every texture in the game, and pulls together mods that work aesthetically. Avoid "Properly Attired Yarls", and "Amidian Book of Silence- Weapons", as there are some scripts that may cause issues tucked in there. STEP does not significantly change game play, but it rocks the textures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> 
> Not sure about going from NMM to MO. I really don;'t wanna have to re-install all the mods yet again.
> Seeing what files gets overridden and what not... sounds complicated. Seems likely that I'll choose wrongly and break things.


Totally understandable, and if you dont have a reason to scrap your current install, then there is not much point at all. But next time you find yourself scrapping the install because its borked, or H/D crash, give it a shot. I think everybody is underestimating its usefulness, and its ease of use. The learning curve is about the same as with NMM. Although, admittedly, it does suck to learn a second program to mod skyrim.


----------



## Krusher33

I am getting CTD's but can't figure out what from.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I am getting CTD's but can't figure out what from.


Start disabling the script based mods until it stops, or disable everything and enable 1 at a time until it happens, then you pretty well know which one causes it.

If they are really infrequent/random it could be harder to test since even if you have mods that work nicely together sometimes the Skyrim engine just craps out from overload. There were a few tools/mods that were supposed to help stop CTD and memory related issues, you might look for those and try them if you aren't using them already.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I am getting CTD's but can't figure out what from.
> 
> 
> 
> Start disabling the script based mods until it stops, or disable everything and enable 1 at a time until it happens, then you pretty well know which one causes it.
> 
> If they are really infrequent/random it could be harder to test since even if you have mods that work nicely together sometimes the Skyrim engine just craps out from overload. There were a few tools/mods that were supposed to help stop CTD and memory related issues, you might look for those and try them if you aren't using them already.
Click to expand...

It is random so far. Like 1 time I CTD as I picked up a book. Reloaded without doing anything, picked up same book and it didn't crash.

I have ENBoost installed but so far I've only used the FPS display. Dunno what to do with anything else there.

I don't know what other ones to try.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It is random so far. Like 1 time I CTD as I picked up a book. Reloaded without doing anything, picked up same book and it didn't crash.
> I have ENBoost installed but so far I've only used the FPS display. Dunno what to do with anything else there.
> I don't know what other ones to try.


TBH, I wouldn't rule out vanilla skyrim is it's only happened once. If it starts happening regularly then it's probably a mod problem.
How stable is your CPU/GPU OC?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I am getting CTD's but can't figure out what from.


Post your papyrus log.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It is random so far. Like 1 time I CTD as I picked up a book. Reloaded without doing anything, picked up same book and it didn't crash.
> I have ENBoost installed but so far I've only used the FPS display. Dunno what to do with anything else there.
> I don't know what other ones to try.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I wouldn't rule out vanilla skyrim is it's only happened once. If it starts happening regularly then it's probably a mod problem.
> How stable is your CPU/GPU OC?
Click to expand...

That was 1 example. It CTD often. I've been trying to figure out if it's something specific.

OC should very stable. I'll bump up voltage to see if that does anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I am getting CTD's but can't figure out what from.
> 
> 
> 
> Post your papyrus log.
Click to expand...

What's that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> It is random so far. Like 1 time I CTD as I picked up a book. Reloaded without doing anything, picked up same book and it didn't crash.
> I have ENBoost installed but so far I've only used the FPS display. Dunno what to do with anything else there.
> I don't know what other ones to try.
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I wouldn't rule out vanilla skyrim is it's only happened once. If it starts happening regularly then it's probably a mod problem.
> How stable is your CPU/GPU OC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was 1 example. It CTD often. I've been trying to figure out if it's something specific.
> 
> OC should very stable. I'll bump up voltage to see if that does anything.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I am getting CTD's but can't figure out what from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post your papyrus log.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's that?
Click to expand...

kind of like windows event viewer, but specifically for Skyrim and all of its conflicts.

READ the second post


----------



## DIYDeath

Oh, fun. Papyrus crashes. Yeah...Papyrus isn't a very good scripting language so you have to minimize the scripts your has due to mods.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> kind of like windows event viewer, but specifically for Skyrim and all of its conflicts.
> 
> READ the second post


I will see about getting that tonight.

Last night I didn't CTD till I was goofing around during the execution at Solitude. I whirlwind sprinted past the guard and all the guards went nuts. I did load on the last save and it CTD on me.

The change: I noticed BOSS was giving me warning about "Even Better Quests" and "Lanterns of Skyrim". It's odd because I thought I had those disabled. I reinstalled them, ran BOSS again, no errors with them. Played a good solid 2.5 hours but I was saving often just in case.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I will see about getting that tonight.
> Last night I didn't CTD till I was goofing around during the execution at Solitude. I whirlwind sprinted past the guard and all the guards went nuts. I did load on the last save and it CTD on me.
> The change: I noticed BOSS was giving me warning about "Even Better Quests" and "Lanterns of Skyrim". It's odd because I thought I had those disabled. I reinstalled them, ran BOSS again, no errors with them. Played a good solid 2.5 hours but I was saving often just in case.


Sounds like you're getting closer to the cause of it! I'd be intrested to know what it is exactly if you find out.


----------



## exyia

another small gem I think many might have missed on their installs (currently in the middle of reinstalling/remodding)

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/746/?

lightweight, simple mod that greatly reduces/removes NPC greetings. nothing annoyed me more and ruined immersion than having everyone try to talk to me just walking by


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> another small gem I think many might have missed on their installs (currently in the middle of reinstalling/remodding)
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/746/?
> 
> lightweight, simple mod that greatly reduces/removes NPC greetings. nothing annoyed me more and ruined immersion than having everyone try to talk to me just walking by


Totally installing that myself.

Now we need one to shut the follower up when you're in a diaglogue sequence.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> kind of like windows event viewer, but specifically for Skyrim and all of its conflicts.
> 
> READ the second post


Remotely added it to my skyrim.ini file. Will find out what the logs says tonight.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Well, I fixed my bug....I sat in a throne.
> 
> I'm finding the game to be quite fun. Since I'm starting to get the hang of it, its time to try to make it as photorealistic as possible. Does anyone know where I can find a comprehensive list of up to date, stable hi res mods?
> 
> While I'm at it, how do you beat the dwarven mech things in Raldbthur? I killed one, but the next room had two of them and a mechanical spider...
> 
> 
> 
> which ones? the balls or the giants?
> 
> ball guys it really just comes down to hitting hard and fast, a block then two one hand sword hits works great. the giants dont really have any tips for them, just find a ***** in their AI.
Click to expand...

I must have been in there way too early then because even with a shield and a 1H, I was getting crushed. While blocking I was still getting hit for close to 10-15% of my health. Combine that with two of them attacking me and it wasn't a pretty sight. I'll grant you, I was only level 7 at the time I went in, probably part of the issue.

Edit: Is it possible to get to a point of infamy where you can't even go inside a city because the guards will attack on site? Or do they always just say "Hey, I know you?" regardless of how many farmers home's you break into, kill them, and steal all their stuff.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I must have been in there way too early then because even with a shield and a 1H, I was getting crushed. While blocking I was still getting hit for close to 10-15% of my health. Combine that with two of them attacking me and it wasn't a pretty sight. I'll grant you, I was only level 7 at the time I went in, probably part of the issue.
> 
> Edit: Is it possible to get to a point of infamy where you can't even go inside a city because the guards will attack on site? Or do they always just say "Hey, I know you?" regardless of how many farmers home's you break into, kill them, and steal all their stuff.


what level are you?

cant help with the guards i play as a pretty good character up an till DBH.


----------



## Erza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Edit: Is it possible to get to a point of infamy where you can't even go inside a city because the guards will attack on site? Or do they always just say "Hey, I know you?" regardless of how many farmers home's you break into, kill them, and steal all their stuff.


Eventually, given what you do, they will attack you or try to arrest you.

Try walking in front of the guards and standing there, or unsheathing your sword/weapon. That might trigger the arrest/attack.


----------



## NameUnknown

So I made a mistake. While trying to pick the lock in Riften for the quest to steal from a caseand drop it in a vendors pocket I got spotted. I told the guard Id rather die than go in or pay my 5g bounty. So now my Riften bounty is about 1200g for killing a guard and fighting 8 more during my escape from the city. I'm curious if I can go back inside or even get near lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Anybody know what this is? "skyrimprefs.raptr_1405095390.ini"

I'm assuming it's something from raptr optimizing the game. I compared it to my backup file and they look exactly identical.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anybody know what this is? "skyrimprefs.raptr_1405095390.ini"
> 
> I'm assuming it's something from raptr optimizing the game. I compared it to my backup file and they look exactly identical.


It's probably a backup file raptr made before overwriting your skyrimprefs.ini file.


----------



## Krusher33

I already had a backup and as far as I know... they changed nothing. Way to "optimized" my game raptr.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> So I made a mistake. While trying to pick the lock in Riften for the quest to steal from a caseand drop it in a vendors pocket I got spotted. I told the guard Id rather die than go in or pay my 5g bounty. So now my Riften bounty is about 1200g for killing a guard and fighting 8 more during my escape from the city. I'm curious if I can go back inside or even get near lol.


There are a few ways you can get out of this:

1. Hunt down all the witnesses without being seen
2. Get in good with the Thieves Guild (located in Riften ironically) and get your fines dismissed
3. If you can find a guard to not attack you, bribe him
4. Console hack away your poor reputation with Riften


----------



## HarrisLam

*EDIT* : Originally have quite a few other questions I want to ask, but after some more reading, it seems that I might be able to deal with those myself, so I'll try once more before asking you guys.

So I've been playing my female character for a while using the UNP body mod, and it seems that the textures on the body has some weird grey / black taint on it, mostly at the side-abs and lower breasts area. Those "might" be shadows, I don't know, but are always there even when I stand naked in front of a fire. That doesn't make sense and is just overall terribly looking.

Do you guys have any good suggestions on female torso (body) textures? You know, ones that make the skin smooth like the modded face? I'm hoping that the weird grey stuff on the body would go away automatically after installing good body texture mods. Please do recommend me some!! I've tried the "wet body" textures but it seems that they only add the wet effect, the core body textures, aka along with the grey/black stuff, are still in effect.

Thanks~


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> *EDIT* : Originally have quite a few other questions I want to ask, but after some more reading, it seems that I might be able to deal with those myself, so I'll try once more before asking you guys.
> So I've been playing my female character for a while using the UNP body mod, and it seems that the textures on the body has some weird grey / black taint on it, mostly at the side-abs and lower breasts area. Those "might" be shadows, I don't know, but are always there even when I stand naked in front of a fire. That doesn't make sense and is just overall terribly looking.
> Do you guys have any good suggestions on female torso (body) textures? You know, ones that make the skin smooth like the modded face? I'm hoping that the weird grey stuff on the body would go away automatically after installing good body texture mods. Please do recommend me some!! I've tried the "wet body" textures but it seems that they only add the wet effect, the core body textures, aka along with the grey/black stuff, are still in effect.Thanks~


That sounds like bad normalmapping textures. If you installed a mod after this one, it may have overwritten the normalmaps for these textures. Just re-install the mod (if you did it manually) and move it to the end of your load order, that should fix it, if not post back here!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Edit: Is it possible to get to a point of infamy where you can't even go inside a city because the guards will attack on site? Or do they always just say "Hey, I know you?" regardless of how many farmers home's you break into, kill them, and steal all their stuff.


I just walk away from the guards and they go along their merry way...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I am getting CTD's but can't figure out what from.
> 
> 
> 
> Post your papyrus log.
Click to expand...

This one just crashed on me.


Spoiler: Papyrus log



Code:



Code:


[07/13/2014 - 10:30:50PM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
[07/13/2014 - 10:30:50PM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
[07/13/2014 - 10:30:50PM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:05PM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:05PM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:11PM] warning: Property Alias_BanditF on script QF_dunNilheimQST_0001BAEC attached to dunNilheimQST (0001BAEC) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:11PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:11PM] warning: Property HircinesRingPower on script companionshousekeepingscript attached to C00 (0004B2D9) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:11PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:11PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:11PM] Reverting game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:12PM] warning: Property Alias_BanditF on script QF_dunNilheimQST_0001BAEC attached to dunNilheimQST (0001BAEC) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:12PM] warning: Property HircinesRingPower on script companionshousekeepingscript attached to C00 (0004B2D9) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:12PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:20PM] Loading game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:21PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:21PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript OnPlayerLoadGame
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:21PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Ignore errors about missing files. ====
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:21PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript Maintenance
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:21PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript SKSE installed, release 44
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:21PM] Error: File "Ars Metallica.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 74
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:21PM] Error: File "HarvestOverhaulCreatures.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 90
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] InitWidgetLoader()
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 122
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 123
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 124
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 125
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 127
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 128
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 129
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 130
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] LAL: Dawnguard detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Unregistered for all key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Registered for 0 key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] LAL: Hearthfire detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] LAL: Dragonborn detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "Chesko_Frostfall.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 173
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "Helgen Reborn.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 185
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "teg_returntohelgen.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 193
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Done. ====
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] [sic_configmenuscript <SIC_ConfigMenuQuest (0D0C4C3A)>]: Loaded user settings. 
[07/13/2014 - 10:31:22PM] Error: File "mslVampiricThirst.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.onBeginState() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 182
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.GotoState() - "Form.psc" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.initialize() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 23
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:16PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:16PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:17PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:23PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:51PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:51PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:52PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:32:53PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:17PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:17PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:18PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:18PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:51PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:51PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:52PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:37:55PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:38:12PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:38:12PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:38:13PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:38:13PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:39:09PM] Info: *Achievement 45 awarded - a winnar is you!*
[07/13/2014 - 10:41:45PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:41:45PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:41:46PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:41:46PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:42:04PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:42:04PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:42:05PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:42:11PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:44:24PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:44:24PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:44:24PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:44:24PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:44:49PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event UnderSkinGone for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].DLC1LegendaryDragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ (000CAF88)].FXDragonMoundScript.OnActivate() - "FXDragonMoundScript.psc" Line 124
[07/13/2014 - 10:45:17PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event UnderSkinFadeIn for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].DLC1LegendaryDragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ (000CAF88)].FXDragonMoundScript.OnActivate() - "FXDragonMoundScript.psc" Line 162
[07/13/2014 - 10:45:21PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event SkinFadeIn for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].DLC1LegendaryDragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ (000CAF88)].FXDragonMoundScript.OnActivate() - "FXDragonMoundScript.psc" Line 167
[07/13/2014 - 10:46:05PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on  (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:46:05PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on  (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:46:05PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on  (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:29PM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on  (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:29PM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on  (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:29PM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 13 on  (00000014) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:35PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:35PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:35PM] Reverting game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:36PM] warning: Property Alias_BanditF on script QF_dunNilheimQST_0001BAEC attached to dunNilheimQST (0001BAEC) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:36PM] warning: Property HircinesRingPower on script companionshousekeepingscript attached to C00 (0004B2D9) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:36PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:38PM] Loading game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "Ars Metallica.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 74
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "HarvestOverhaulCreatures.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 90
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript OnPlayerLoadGame
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Ignore errors about missing files. ====
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript Maintenance
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript SKSE installed, release 44
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] InitWidgetLoader()
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 122
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 123
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 124
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 125
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 127
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 128
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 129
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 130
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] LAL: Dawnguard detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Unregistered for all key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Registered for 0 key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] LAL: Hearthfire detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] LAL: Dragonborn detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "Chesko_Frostfall.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 173
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "Helgen Reborn.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 185
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] Error: File "teg_returntohelgen.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 193
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Done. ====
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:39PM] [sic_configmenuscript <SIC_ConfigMenuQuest (0D0C4C3A)>]: Loaded user settings. 
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:40PM] Error: File "mslVampiricThirst.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.onBeginState() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 182
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.GotoState() - "Form.psc" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.initialize() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 23
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:57PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:57PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:47:58PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:48:03PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:28PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:28PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:28PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:28PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:40PM] Error: Cannot call GetValueInt() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [Active effect 1 on  (000860F6)].SIC_Spawner.OnEffectStart() - "SIC_Spawner.psc" Line 11
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:40PM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [Active effect 1 on  (000860F6)].SIC_Spawner.OnEffectStart() - "SIC_Spawner.psc" Line 11
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:46PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:46PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:46PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:49:46PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:50:10PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event UnderSkinGone for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].DLC1LegendaryDragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ (000CAF88)].FXDragonMoundScript.OnActivate() - "FXDragonMoundScript.psc" Line 124
[07/13/2014 - 10:50:22PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event UnderSkinFadeIn for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].DLC1LegendaryDragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ (000CAF88)].FXDragonMoundScript.OnActivate() - "FXDragonMoundScript.psc" Line 162
[07/13/2014 - 10:50:26PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event SkinFadeIn for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].DLC1LegendaryDragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ (000CAF88)].FXDragonMoundScript.OnActivate() - "FXDragonMoundScript.psc" Line 167
[07/13/2014 - 10:52:34PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event HeadBleed02 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].MGRitual05DragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [Active effect 1 on  (00032D9F)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "FXDragonBloodDamageScript.psc" Line 345
[07/13/2014 - 10:52:37PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event WingRBleed02 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].MGRitual05DragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [Active effect 1 on  (00032D9F)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "FXDragonBloodDamageScript.psc" Line 350
[07/13/2014 - 10:52:37PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event HeadBleed03 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].MGRitual05DragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [Active effect 1 on  (00032D9F)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "FXDragonBloodDamageScript.psc" Line 345
[07/13/2014 - 10:52:39PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event WingRBleed03 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].MGRitual05DragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [Active effect 1 on  (00032D9F)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "FXDragonBloodDamageScript.psc" Line 350
[07/13/2014 - 10:52:40PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event HeadBleed04 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].MGRitual05DragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [Active effect 1 on  (00032D9F)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "FXDragonBloodDamageScript.psc" Line 345
[07/13/2014 - 10:52:42PM] Error:  (00032D9F): Failed to send event WingRBleed04 for unspecified reasons.
stack:
        [ (00032D9F)].MGRitual05DragonScript.PlaySubGraphAnimation() - "<native>" Line ?
        [Active effect 1 on  (00032D9F)].FXDragonBloodDamageScript.OnHit() - "FXDragonBloodDamageScript.psc" Line 350
[07/13/2014 - 10:53:47PM] Info: *Achievement 43 awarded - a winnar is you!*
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:26PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:26PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:27PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:56:32PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:57:25PM] Error: Unable to call GetTargetActor - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].xxxBowHitStagger.GetTargetActor() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxBowHitStagger.OnHit() - "xxxBowHitStagger.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:45PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:45PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:45PM] Reverting game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:45PM] warning: Property Alias_BanditF on script QF_dunNilheimQST_0001BAEC attached to dunNilheimQST (0001BAEC) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:45PM] warning: Property HircinesRingPower on script companionshousekeepingscript attached to C00 (0004B2D9) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:46PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Loading game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript OnPlayerLoadGame
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript Maintenance
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript SKSE installed, release 44
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "Ars Metallica.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 74
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "HarvestOverhaulCreatures.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 90
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Ignore errors about missing files. ====
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] InitWidgetLoader()
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 122
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 123
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 124
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 125
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 127
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 128
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 129
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 130
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Unregistered for all key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] LAL: Dawnguard detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:51PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Registered for 0 key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] LAL: Hearthfire detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] LAL: Dragonborn detected.
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] Error: File "Chesko_Frostfall.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 173
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] Error: File "Helgen Reborn.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 185
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] Error: File "teg_returntohelgen.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 193
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3C049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Done. ====
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] [sic_configmenuscript <SIC_ConfigMenuQuest (0D0C4C3A)>]: Loaded user settings. 
[07/13/2014 - 10:58:52PM] Error: File "mslVampiricThirst.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.onBeginState() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 182
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.GotoState() - "Form.psc" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.initialize() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 23
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:08PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:08PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:10PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C7C)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C90)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C8F)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00107C91)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0007ABB2)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010675A)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00106759)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 10:59:14PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0001B087)].WIDeadBodyCleanupScript.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:02:33PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:02:33PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:02:34PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:02:34PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:10PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010719D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:10PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010719D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:10PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010719D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:10PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010719D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:23PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0002BCDD)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:23PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0002BCDD)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:23PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0002BCDD)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:03:23PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0002BCDD)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15


----------



## inedenimadam

That is a really buggy game you have there. Seems to be involving SkyRe patches and convenient horses causing bloat. It is hard to narrow down the exact problem without your mod list and order. Check to make sure that you dont have any unnecessary SkyRe patches and that the ones you have are installed in the right order. That is a pretty big log for a 30 minute gameplay. SkyRe was the source of the last script run before crash.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a really buggy game you have there. Seems to be involving SkyRe patches and convenient horses causing bloat. It is hard to narrow down the exact problem without your mod list and order. Check to make sure that you dont have any unnecessary SkyRe patches and that the ones you have are installed in the right order. That is a pretty big log for a 30 minute gameplay. SkyRe was the source of the last script run before crash.


I uninstalled SkyRe and reinstalled it. It didn't give me options for patches like its mod page said. Just other options regarding gameplay.

I uninstalled Conv. Horses and reinstalled it as well. No crash in the hour I played after that. But the log is similar about missing files.

ADD: I did run BOSS before playing again.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm having trouble understand how to tell which mod is having the errors. I copy/pasted my last log after uninstalling/reinstalling skyre and conv. horses.


Spoiler: Papyrus log



Code:



Code:


[07/13/2014 - 11:43:40PM] Papyrus log opened (PC)
[07/13/2014 - 11:43:40PM] Update budget: 1.200000ms (Extra tasklet budget: 1.200000ms, Load screen budget: 500.000000ms)
[07/13/2014 - 11:43:40PM] Memory page: 128 (min) 512 (max) 76800 (max total)
[07/13/2014 - 11:43:55PM] Cannot open store for class "_arissa_inpc_behavior", missing file?
[07/13/2014 - 11:43:55PM] Cannot open store for class "chherdingquestscript", missing file?
[07/13/2014 - 11:43:59PM] warning: Property Alias_BanditF on script QF_dunNilheimQST_0001BAEC attached to dunNilheimQST (0001BAEC) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 11:43:59PM] warning: Property HircinesRingPower on script companionshousekeepingscript attached to C00 (0004B2D9) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:00PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:00PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:00PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:00PM] Reverting game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:00PM] warning: Property Alias_BanditF on script QF_dunNilheimQST_0001BAEC attached to dunNilheimQST (0001BAEC) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:00PM] warning: Property HircinesRingPower on script companionshousekeepingscript attached to C00 (0004B2D9) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:00PM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:09PM] Loading game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:10PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:10PM] Error: File "Ars Metallica.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 74
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:10PM] Error: File "HarvestOverhaulCreatures.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 90
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:10PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript OnPlayerLoadGame
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:10PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Ignore errors about missing files. ====
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:10PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript Maintenance
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:10PM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript SKSE installed, release 44
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] InitWidgetLoader()
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] LAL: Dawnguard detected.
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 122
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 123
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 124
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 125
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 127
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 128
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 129
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 130
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Unregistered for all key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] ========== Convenient Horses: Registered for 0 key press events.
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] LAL: Hearthfire detected.
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] LAL: Dragonborn detected.
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "Chesko_Frostfall.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 173
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "Helgen Reborn.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 185
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] Error: File "teg_returntohelgen.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 193
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:11PM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Done. ====
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:12PM] [sic_configmenuscript <SIC_ConfigMenuQuest (0D0C4C3A)>]: Loaded user settings. 
[07/13/2014 - 11:44:12PM] Error: File "mslVampiricThirst.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.onBeginState() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 182
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.GotoState() - "Form.psc" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.initialize() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 23
[07/13/2014 - 11:45:58PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:45:58PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:45:59PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:04PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:04PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00108343)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:04PM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00108343)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:04PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00108343)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:04PM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00108343)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:05PM] Error: Cannot call GetReference() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [DLC1WE05 (03017865)].DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.Fragment_2() - "DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.psc" Line 58
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:05PM] Error: Cannot call DeleteWhenAble() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [DLC1WE05 (03017865)].DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.Fragment_2() - "DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.psc" Line 58
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:05PM] Error: Cannot call GetReference() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [DLC1WE05 (03017865)].DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.Fragment_2() - "DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.psc" Line 59
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:05PM] Error: Cannot call DeleteWhenAble() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [DLC1WE05 (03017865)].DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.Fragment_2() - "DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.psc" Line 59
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:05PM] Error: Cannot call GetReference() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [DLC1WE05 (03017865)].DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.Fragment_2() - "DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.psc" Line 62
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:05PM] Error: Cannot call ReArmTrigger() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [DLC1WE05 (03017865)].DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.Fragment_2() - "DLC1_QF_DLC1WE05_01017865.psc" Line 62
[07/13/2014 - 11:46:48PM] Info: *Achievement 34 awarded - a winnar is you!*
[07/13/2014 - 11:47:03PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:47:03PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:47:06PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:47:06PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:48:49PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:48:49PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:48:51PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:48:51PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:54:04PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:54:04PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:54:06PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:54:06PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:55:30PM] Info: *Achievement 34 awarded - a winnar is you!*
[07/13/2014 - 11:55:39PM] Info: *Achievement 34 awarded - a winnar is you!*
[07/13/2014 - 11:56:49PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:56:49PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:56:50PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:56:50PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:16PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:16PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:17PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:17PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:44PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:44PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:45PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:57:50PM] VM is thawing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:58:16PM] VM is freezing...
[07/13/2014 - 11:58:16PM] VM is frozen
[07/13/2014 - 11:58:18PM] Saving game...
[07/13/2014 - 11:58:18PM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:00:51AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:00:51AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:00:51AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:00:51AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:11AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:11AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:12AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:13AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:23AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:23AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:25AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:01:25AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:04:21AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:04:21AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:04:22AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:04:22AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:05:12AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:05:12AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:05:13AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:05:16AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:07:18AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:07:18AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:07:19AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:07:19AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:13:55AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:13:55AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:13:56AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:13:57AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:14:32AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:14:32AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:14:34AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:14:34AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:23:44AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:23:44AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:23:45AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:23:45AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:05AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:05AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:06AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:07AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:34AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:34AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:35AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:24:35AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:29:43AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:29:43AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:29:44AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:29:45AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:30:15AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:30:15AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:30:16AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:30:21AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:30:57AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:30:57AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:30:58AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:31:02AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:31:35AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:31:35AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:31:35AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:31:48AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:31:48AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:31:48AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:05AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:05AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:05AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:25AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:25AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:25AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:26AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 4 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:26AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 4 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:26AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 4 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:27AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 4 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:27AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 4 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:27AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 4 on  (00050533) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:39AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:39AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:39AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:41AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:41AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:41AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:42AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 3 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:42AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 3 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:32:42AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 3 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:34:21AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:34:21AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:34:23AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:34:23AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:44AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:44AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:44AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:45AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:45AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:45AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:46AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 3 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:46AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 3 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:46AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 3 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:47AM] warning: Property xxxsneaktouchofcalamitysneakmessage on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:47AM] warning: Property xxxsneakArcaneAssassin on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:35:47AM] warning: Property xxxsneakTouchOfCalamity on script xxxMagicSneak attached to Active effect 2 on  (000CD92D) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:39:27AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:39:27AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:39:28AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:39:28AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:12AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:12AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:14AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00105998)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (000846FA)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (000846FA)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error:  (000D16B3): has no 3d, and so cannot have its motion type changed.
stack:
        [ (000D16B3)].MaceTrap.SetMotionType() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ (000D16B3)].MaceTrap.OnCellDetach() - "MaceTrap.psc" Line 45
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00105998)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00105998)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (00105998)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (000846FA)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:40:19AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (000846FA)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:06AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:06AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06D)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06C)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call AddItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06C)].Actor.AddItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 6
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06D)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06C)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:42:07AM] Error: Unable to call RemoveItem - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [<NULL form> (0010C06C)].Actor.RemoveItem() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.actuate() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 7
        [None].xxxSpeedActuator.OnEffectFinish() - "xxxSpeedActuator.psc" Line 15
[07/14/2014 - 12:47:24AM] Info: *Achievement 47 awarded - a winnar is you!*
[07/14/2014 - 12:47:24AM] Info: *Achievement 48 awarded - a winnar is you!*
[07/14/2014 - 12:49:27AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:49:27AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:49:28AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:49:28AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:01AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:01AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:03AM] Saving game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:03AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:16AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:16AM] VM is frozen
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:16AM] Reverting game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:18AM] Loading game...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:18AM] warning: Property Alias_BanditF on script QF_dunNilheimQST_0001BAEC attached to dunNilheimQST (0001BAEC) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:18AM] warning: Property HircinesRingPower on script companionshousekeepingscript attached to C00 (0004B2D9) cannot be initialized because the script no longer contains that property
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:18AM] Error: Property MGRitual04 on script uskpretroactive131script attached to USKPRetroactive131 (0201906F) cannot be bound because MGRitual04 (000CD987) is not the right type
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] VM is thawing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "Ars Metallica.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 74
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "HarvestOverhaulCreatures.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.RunCompatibility() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 90
        [alias PlayerAlias on quest zHOCompatibility (15017C74)].zho_compatibility.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "zHO_Compatibility.psc" Line 29
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript OnPlayerLoadGame
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Ignore errors about missing files. ====
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript Maintenance
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] UBG20MaintQuestPlayerAliasScript SKSE installed, release 44
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] InitWidgetLoader()
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scanning for supported plugins...
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] ========== ERRORS RELATED TO MISSING FILES SHOULD BE IGNORED!
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "Falskaar.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 122
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "Wyrmstooth.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 123
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "Convenient Horse Herding.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 124
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "XFLMain.esm" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 125
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "3DNPC.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 127
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "HothFollower.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 128
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "CompanionValfar.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 129
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "CompanionArissa.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 130
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "SkyTEST-RealisticAnimals&Predators.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.GameLoaded() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [CH (26020329)].chquestscript.OnUpdate() - "CHQuestScript.psc" Line 157
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Scan complete.
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] LAL: Dawnguard detected.
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Unregistered for all key press events.
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] ========== Convenient Horses: Registered for 0 key press events.
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] LAL: Hearthfire detected.
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] LAL: Dragonborn detected.
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "Chesko_Frostfall.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 173
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "Helgen Reborn.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 185
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] Error: File "teg_returntohelgen.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].arth_lal_versiontrackingscript.DLCSupportCheck() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingScript.psc" Line 193
        [alias Player on quest ARTHLALVersionTracking (3D049F33)].ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.OnPlayerLoadGame() - "ARTH_LAL_VersionTrackingAliasScript.psc" Line 6
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] ==== LAL: DLC and Mod support check - Done. ====
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:19AM] [sic_configmenuscript <SIC_ConfigMenuQuest (0D0C4C3A)>]: Loaded user settings. 
[07/14/2014 - 12:51:20AM] Error: File "mslVampiricThirst.esp" does not exist or is not currently loaded.
stack:
        <unknown self>.Game.GetFormFromFile() - "<native>" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.onBeginState() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 182
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.GotoState() - "Form.psc" Line ?
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.initialize() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 131
        [RaceCompatibilityInitQuest (09002859)].YARC_InitQuestScript.OnUpdate() - "YARC_InitQuestScript.psc" Line 23
[07/14/2014 - 12:54:41AM] VM is freezing...
[07/14/2014 - 12:54:41AM] VM is frozen





Here's screenshot of my mods and the order. The obvious skyrim, dlc's, and the patches are at the top. Let me know if something is out of place that I'm not seeing.


----------



## NameUnknown

I can't go near Riften anymore. The moment I show up I get attacked by guards. The moment I go into a surround town I get attacked by guards.....I have about a 12k bounty up there. Apparently they don't like it when you kill the guards, then all the townsfolk that can die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I can't go near Riften anymore. The moment I show up I get attacked by guards. The moment I go into a surround town I get attacked by guards.....I have about a 12k bounty up there. Apparently they don't like it when you kill the guards, then all the townsfolk that can die.


If none of these options help, then try this or download a mod to clear your bounties.


----------



## NameUnknown

Part of me wants to fix the issue, part of me wants to see just how high I can get it just because.


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone try the mod "Here there be monsters"? I've seen some epic pics of it today.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone try the mod "Here there be monsters"? I've seen some epic pics of it today.


I will check it out. Unfortunately, all I can tell you about your mods is that there is script bloat. I am not a master of papyrus, but each mod author usually names their scripts in a way that can be picked out of a papyrus log. Like the SkyRe scripts will start with xxx and the convenient horses will start with a CH. To put it in perspective, I can play for an hour and not have a long enough papyrus log to need to scroll, but you play for an hour and get 21 pages of logs coming from several different sources. Papyrus is also not the end all be all of logs, as some of the stuff that gets written is just a scripts output as it performs its intended task. I still think SkyRe is the culprit, because it digs its fingers into just about everything, and other mods can conflict.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm going to give this a try to get rid of all the speedactuator ones: http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/1091919-unofficial-skyre-script-fixes/


----------



## Cybernaton

Quote:


> I can't go near Riften anymore. The moment I show up I get attacked by guards. The moment I go into a surround town I get attacked by guards.....I have about a 12k bounty up there. Apparently they don't like it when you kill the guards, then all the townsfolk that can die.


Open the console command and type this: player.setcrimegold (<)number of gold(>) (<)FactionID(>)

In your case, enter this: player.setcrimegold <0> (<)riften(>)

*Remove the parentheses between the "<" and ">" signs. They don't appear when I post so I put them between parentheses*

They will not aggro, bur your companion will most likely do. Lydia (I originally had J'zargo but he is not waifu material) recently screwed me over big time and didn't stop. I fast-traveled to Riverwood and she was still fighting the guard; they teleported with me and attacked me alongside the citizens of Riverwood. I walked away, set the whiterun bounty to zero but Lydia still fought them, so I had to use the stopcombat console command.

The game is seriously broken and stupid. Tweaking the NPCs to not do that stupid crap isn't hard by a large team of developers. When I used to play on console, I was extremely wary of autosaving and such aggro mechanics bullcraps that ruin quests and factions.


----------



## Rolotek

So I'm still only 2 weeks in as far as experience goes for modding. As of now, these are the mods I have installed on Skyrim, textures only. I have other mods installed as well aside from what you see hear. My question is, last night, I managed to install The Beauty of Skyrim textures after I had 2K Skyrim installed for a few days, I thought the game would crash, since I was running 2 different types of texture mods. I played around for a bit, froze only once, hasn't happened since.

Than today, I stumbled upon a mod called "Skyrim Mod Combiner" and what it does is pull the best textures from different texture mods and it'll all work as one. So I went ahead and downloaded Skyrim Texture Overhaul, and ended up finding Skyrim Realistic Overhaul from a seperate site since apparently the author was banned?

Anyways, as of now, I have all the mods installed and activated, what I need help is if someone could guide me a simple way of installing the Skyrim Mod Combiner, I found a video on how to install it, but it's for the older version of the Mod Combiner and I'm not sure if it would be the same way as this new version they have out. After I install this last mod, I feel I'm done, and all that'll be left is to add an ENB. Thanks again guys!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybernaton*
> 
> Open the console command and type this: player.setcrimegold (<)number of gold(>) (<)FactionID(>)
> 
> In your case, enter this: player.setcrimegold <0> (<)riften(>)
> 
> *Remove the parentheses between the "<" and ">" signs. They don't appear when I post so I put them between parentheses*
> 
> They will not aggro, bur your companion will most likely do. Lydia (I originally had J'zargo but he is not waifu material) recently screwed me over big time and didn't stop. I fast-traveled to Riverwood and she was still fighting the guard; they teleported with me and attacked me alongside the citizens of Riverwood. I walked away, set the whiterun bounty to zero but Lydia still fought them, so I had to use the stopcombat console command.
> 
> The game is seriously broken and stupid. Tweaking the NPCs to not do that stupid crap isn't hard by a large team of developers. When I used to play on console, I was extremely wary of autosaving and such aggro mechanics bullcraps that ruin quests and factions.


You're first problem is Lydia. Everyone knows she's just a bumbling idiot.







On a serious note, there are a lot of follower mods out there that make the followers actually effective.


----------



## Cybernaton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You're first problem is Lydia. Everyone knows she's just a bumbling idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note, there are a lot of follower mods out there that make the followers actually effective.


I installed a mod that changed the appearance of followers; it is not like J'zargo was that helpful with his low damage output and no defensive capabilities. Lydia was one of the better looking followers in the mod and she is the easiest to get right now (more like my only option). Compared to J'zargo, She can take some REALLY hard hits and she is a much better distraction with her shield. My only gripe is her being one-dimensional in offense and never backing off once she goes aggro on someone.

On a side note, that duel combat mod really screwed up with the arrow/bow buff. It is supposed to make bows viable for the player but the A.I abuses them so damn much on harder difficulties (one-hit KO you from far away with stupid tracking/accuracy).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I meant there are follower system mods that make followers "smarter" and more effective.


----------



## HarrisLam

smarter you say?

Well, I dont know about you, but when I make my followers as molten hot as they are, I eh...... I would want them to be as not-smart as possible, wouldnt you agree?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> smarter you say?
> 
> Well, I dont know about you, but when I make my followers as molten hot as they are, I eh...... I would want them to be as not-smart as possible, wouldnt you agree?


That depends on if friendly fire is on or off.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> smarter you say?
> 
> Well, I dont know about you, but when I make my followers as molten hot as they are, I eh...... I would want them to be as not-smart as possible, wouldnt you agree?


Depends, if I have a playthrough with a level 45 character I need a follower that doesn't suck; be it buffed stats or buffed AI.


----------



## NameUnknown

Which of the followers is it that you go into the Inn and brawl with without weapons. And on a related note, how do followers work? Do they stay with you always or do they stay for a day or what?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Which of the followers is it that you go into the Inn and brawl with without weapons. And on a related note, how do followers work? Do they stay with you always or do they stay for a day or what?


the one in whiterun and they follow you till you tell them to go home.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Which of the followers is it that you go into the Inn and brawl with without weapons. And on a related note, how do followers work? Do they stay with you always or do they stay for a day or what?


That would be Uthgerd the Unbroken, at the Bannered Mare - Whiterun.

Followers stay with you 24/7... everywhere. Sometimes its a little creepy









To dismiss them, just open the talk too options and tell them "its time to part ways" or some such.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Which of the followers is it that you go into the Inn and brawl with without weapons. And on a related note, how do followers work? Do they stay with you always or do they stay for a day or what?
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Uthgerd the Unbroken, at the Bannered Mare - Whiterun.
> 
> Followers stay with you 24/7... everywhere. Sometimes its a little creepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To dismiss them, just open the talk too options and tell them "its time to part ways" or some such.
Click to expand...

Or take out your sword and have at em'


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Or take out your sword and have at em'


lol, thats one way of doiing it. Might take a while if they are 'essential'


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Or take out your sword and have at em'
> 
> 
> 
> lol, thats one way of doiing it. Might take a while if they are 'essential'
Click to expand...

Yeah, problem is, if they are essential...they wont stop following you but for a few seconds...with sword drawn and pissed off.


----------



## DIYDeath

This sounds like a job for...

[GamePlay]
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> This sounds like a job for...
> 
> [GamePlay]
> bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0


Captain Console Command to the rescue!


----------



## HarrisLam

speaking of followers, I really can't decide, what do you guys think?

A) play as a male character, massively mod the available followers to hotter than the sun, proceed to bang everyone of them in sight

B) play as a female character and........ ya.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Captain Console Command to the rescue!


Bahaha but seriously, playing with no essentials is kinda fun but chaotic and leads to a lot of dead end quests.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of followers, I really can't decide, what do you guys think?
> 
> A) play as a male character, massively mod the available followers to hotter than the sun, proceed to bang everyone of them in sight
> 
> B) play as a female character and........ ya.


play as a girl because jigglejoggers


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> This sounds like a job for...
> 
> [GamePlay]
> bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Console Command to the rescue!
Click to expand...

Wooo! now I can go slaughter Ivarstead








There were about 6 essential NPCs there that just wouldn't die


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Wooo! now I can go slaughter Ivarstead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were about 6 essential NPCs there that just wouldn't die


Kill them all! Remember, it is only a crime if you get CAUGHT. Dead men tell no tales.


----------



## NameUnknown

The Innkeeper is a beast though. He summons Dremora Lords who at the time hit like a tank. But this morning I kited a Giant around by horse back and harrased him with arrows to death.

I have to say, $13 for the Legendary Edition with all xpacks and DLCs was completely worth it









My next goal is to start building my home. Any tips?


----------



## Krusher33

The only time I cheat with additem console command is with Hearthfire. Getting all the lumber, stone, etc just doesn't seem worth the trouble.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> The Innkeeper is a beast though. He summons Dremora Lords who at the time hit like a tank. But this morning I kited a Giant around by horse back and harrased him with arrows to death.
> 
> I have to say, $13 for the Legendary Edition with all xpacks and DLCs was completely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next goal is to start building my home. Any tips?


If you want your kids to be happy, don't build in the icy or marsh region. Marsh scares the kids and icy region they complain about the cold.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> The Innkeeper is a beast though. He summons Dremora Lords who at the time hit like a tank. But this morning I kited a Giant around by horse back and harrased him with arrows to death.
> 
> I have to say, $13 for the Legendary Edition with all xpacks and DLCs was completely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next goal is to start building my home. Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want your kids to be happy, don't build in the icy or marsh region. Marsh scares the kids and icy region they complain about the cold.
Click to expand...

Just tell them you get what you get and you don't throw a fit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> The Innkeeper is a beast though. He summons Dremora Lords who at the time hit like a tank. But this morning I kited a Giant around by horse back and harrased him with arrows to death.
> 
> I have to say, $13 for the Legendary Edition with all xpacks and DLCs was completely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next goal is to start building my home. Any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> If you want your kids to be happy, don't build in the icy or marsh region. Marsh scares the kids and icy region they complain about the cold.
Click to expand...

Complaining about the cold? In Skyrim?









I can't even remember fighting on horseback, I don't think that was patched in the last time I played this game... One of these days I'll come back and mod it to da max.

Did anyone ever figure out how to add custom skill trees? Last I saw it was "impossible" due to engine restrictions. Plenty of people can change them but add custom new ones was never possible that I know of.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> speaking of followers, I really can't decide, what do you guys think?
> 
> A) play as a male character, massively mod the available followers to hotter than the sun, proceed to bang everyone of them in sight
> 
> B) play as a female character and........ ya.


The sad thing is I don't doubt you could (not would I don't know you) do the first one down to a t thanks to mods.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Whoops I meant to edit my first post and add this not create a second post, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolotek*
> 
> So I'm still only 2 weeks in as far as experience goes for modding. As of now, these are the mods I have installed on Skyrim, textures only. I have other mods installed as well aside from what you see hear. My question is, last night, I managed to install The Beauty of Skyrim textures after I had 2K Skyrim installed for a few days, I thought the game would crash, since I was running 2 different types of texture mods. I played around for a bit, froze only once, hasn't happened since.


What generally happens when you install a mod that covers the same textures is it just overwrites the old mod, so for example mod B overwrites mod A but you want mod A to overwrite mod B, then install mod B first then mod A. The same goes with load orders, The further towards the bottom a mod is, the later the ESP/ESM is going to load and is going to overwrite any other mod above it that might share files/scripts with. Since Skyrim.esm/Update.esm etc. are the main files and at the top, everything below it ends up overriding whatever changes. Usually though since it's just textures you won't crash, if anything is changed meshes wise there might be crashes, but the worst I've seen with textures overlapping is that I'll start missing a few textures somewhere in the world.

I recommend any textures from this author, he's absolutely brilliant; some of the textures are so good they stare into your soul http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/571605/?tb=mods&pUp=1 Your rig is more or less equal/better/slightly worse than mine so you shouldn't have any trouble handling those textures, but I do have 4GB of Vram, and with the 200+ mods I have installed I end up using about 3.4 GB of Vram.

This is the ENB I use: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50501/? It's probably the most demanding but IMO the most beautiful/realistic ENB that still fits with Skyrim's mood. It does come in some different performance variations, the one I use of his is meant for screenshots and not actual gameplay but I still manage to do it with 30 FPS hehe. ENB's are a huge FPS hit, be prepared, but also be prepared to be blown away, they're the single biggest change you can make graphically to Skyrim. I go from 100-120 FPS with a ton of texture mods on to 25-75 FPS depending on the ENB. I hate all the frilly over-saturated + too much bloom ENBs as it takes away the gritty wilderness feel which is why I like this mod.

I don't know much about mod combining with the textures otherwise I'd help you out, it's something I honestly should have gotten into a long time ago both so my game isn't messy with a bunch of loose files and so it looks and performs better in the end.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> The Innkeeper is a beast though. He summons Dremora Lords who at the time hit like a tank. But this morning I kited a Giant around by horse back and harrased him with arrows to death.
> 
> I have to say, $13 for the Legendary Edition with all xpacks and DLCs was completely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next goal is to start building my home. Any tips?


I guess all the "better homes' mods spoilt me a bit. I finally got around to getting Hearthfire and was a tad underwhelmed by it. Get the display case fix mod, cause the cases are broken and you cant put weapons in them.

Stock up on iron and corundrum coz you need a ton of it. As mentioned before, lumber is a pain so make sure you have plenty of cash.

Overall, its a nice diversion from fighting dragons but its a bit clunky with the maniquin wander and display case issues.


----------



## NameUnknown

I can already tell from looking up the materials requirements that building a homestead is a royal pain. Not too mention the fact it can be attacked and your people either killed or kidnapped. Either way, I think I'm going to. Lakeview first, then the other two.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I can already tell from looking up the materials requirements that building a homestead is a royal pain. Not too mention the fact it can be attacked and your people either killed or kidnapped. Either way, I think I'm going to. Lakeview first, then the other two.


Lakeview Manor is in the "best" location per happiness of your spouse and kids. Still don't know why you have to adopt a brat rather than the good old fashioned way, but whatever. The downside however, is that in stock Skyrim, there is a Foresaken Alter nearby that has enemies that can attack you. Every now and then a Giant shows up too for some odd reason. There are mods that actually remove the altar from the game though. I also suggest lights for Lakeview Manor (mod) and the mod for "God Chests" where all your home building needs are located in a chest spawned in front by the mod.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *snip* and the mod for "God Chests" where all your home building needs are located in a chest spawned in front by the mod.


Wish I had know about that!


----------



## HarrisLam

Does anyone know how to use wigs? As pretty much everybody knows, apachiiskyhair is pretty much the biggest hair mod there is. I use the hairs from it too, but whenever I equip a hat, the hair goes away and my character goes bold. (just downloaded SG hair pack as well, same problem)

I've searched around extensively and from people's conversation logs it seems that "wigs" should solve the problem. I assume the solution comes from introducing a new item slot number, and put the wig at that number so your head can wear 2 things at once? I'm just guessing.

Anyway, I DLed quite a few wigs, and none of them seem to work. They are just like hats!!! I put them on, hat becomes unequipped and vice versa. I've wasted like 2 days on this and couldn't get it fixed. I was mad for a while wondering how the hell no one comes up with a fix about hairs and helmets, but now that I know about these "wigs", I'm starting to wonder if it's just me having such a problem.

These wigs are of type "Head" at the moment. Am I supposed to tweak the files myself and change them to say.....MISC or something so that I can put them on with the hat at the same time? What do I have to do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *snip* and the mod for "God Chests" where all your home building needs are located in a chest spawned in front by the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had know about that!
Click to expand...

My first mod...

I hate the thought of gathering when I could be out pillaging!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Does anyone know how to use wigs? As pretty much everybody knows, apachiiskyhair is pretty much the biggest hair mod there is. I use the hairs from it too, but whenever I equip a hat, the hair goes away and my character goes bold. (just downloaded SG hair pack as well, same problem)
> 
> I've searched around extensively and from people's conversation logs it seems that "wigs" should solve the problem. I assume the solution comes from introducing a new item slot number, and put the wig at that number so your head can wear 2 things at once? I'm just guessing.
> 
> Anyway, I DLed quite a few wigs, and none of them seem to work. They are just like hats!!! I put them on, hat becomes unequipped and vice versa. I've wasted like 2 days on this and couldn't get it fixed. I was mad for a while wondering how the hell no one comes up with a fix about hairs and helmets, but now that I know about these "wigs", I'm starting to wonder if it's just me having such a problem.
> 
> These wigs are of type "Head" at the moment. Am I supposed to tweak the files myself and change them to say.....MISC or something so that I can put them on with the hat at the same time? What do I have to do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


When you say wigs, do you mean hats with hair or hair that you can wear along with hats? When it comes to covered hair those are the 2 categories for it. If it is the latter, the "wig" will be a partial hair item designed to look like it is under a hat/hood an usually assigned an item slot like an amulet, earring, shield, or ring.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My first mod...
> 
> I hate the thought of gathering when I could be out pillaging!


You don't actually have to download a mod for it, it just makes it easier. You can also use the console to add into your inventory whatever stuff you need.


----------



## NameUnknown

I guess I know what Im doing tomorrow night.


----------



## DIYDeath

I started using equipment and armor degradation and I set the degradation rate fairly high. This gives me a reason to do quests for gold. Its expensive repairing your stuff and optionally, if your equipment breaks, you can enable the option for the broken equipment to be permanently destroyed.

I'd encourage people looking to make Skyrim harder to try it out; it puts emphasis on attrition while roaming Skyrim looking for adventure.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When you say wigs, do you mean hats with hair or hair that you can wear along with hats? When it comes to covered hair those are the 2 categories for it. If it is the latter, the "wig" will be a partial hair item designed to look like it is under a hat/hood an usually assigned an item slot like an amulet, earring, shield, or ring.


It's the latter. I mean.... the wig mods don't come with hats, so it has to be latter. But right now, they seem to just act like hats for me


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I started using equipment and armor degradation and I set the degradation rate fairly high. This gives me a reason to do quests for gold. Its expensive repairing your stuff and optionally, if your equipment breaks, you can enable the option for the broken equipment to be permanently destroyed.
> I'd encourage people looking to make Skyrim harder to try it out; it puts emphasis on attrition while roaming Skyrim looking for adventure.


That sounds good, I'd like to try it out, can you post a link (or mod Name and author)?
Thanks


----------



## NameUnknown

I'm going to be level 20 soon and everything gear wise seems rather stagnant. I am curious how that works since I know there is such a large range of armor and weapons in the game.
For instance I am still using the same steel armor I have been using since just about always. Am I just used to the gear progression of games like WoW so much that the idea of using the same armor for so long is odd? Or is Skyrim gear and weapon progression that limited/slow?

Also, what is everyone's favorite play style?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I'm going to be level 20 soon and everything gear wise seems rather stagnant. I am curious how that works since I know there is such a large range of armor and weapons in the game.
> For instance I am still using the same steel armor I have been using since just about always. Am I just used to the gear progression of games like WoW so much that the idea of using the same armor for so long is odd? Or is Skyrim gear and weapon progression that limited/slow?
> 
> Also, what is everyone's favorite play style?


to get most armors you have to make it your self or get lucky at a store from what i've seen.

i play as the "what ever the hell i want" its a magical class where i have everything maxed and kill everything with what ever i fancy.

im not good at roleplaying.......


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I'm going to be level 20 soon and everything gear wise seems rather stagnant. I am curious how that works since I know there is such a large range of armor and weapons in the game.
> For instance I am still using the same steel armor I have been using since just about always. Am I just used to the gear progression of games like WoW so much that the idea of using the same armor for so long is odd? Or is Skyrim gear and weapon progression that limited/slow?
> 
> Also, what is everyone's favorite play style?


Investing in smithing is the best way to go if you need better armor. If you feel like you are able to manage with what you have, you don't have to invest resources/skill points in order to get smithing. At level 100 of smithing and light/heavy armor makes you incredible at taking hits, but you don't always need it if you are either a range/mage character or are good at blocking. Basically Skyrim is all about doing what you want to do, if you feel like enemies are doing too much damage to you, you can either invest in points that make you deal more damage/give you more flexibility or help you take less damage.

What difficulty do you play on, what type of character are you? The silly thing about difficulty is that it only increases damage enemies do to you and increases their HP, they are only more difficult because of numbers, not because of better tactics, but it does force more tactics on your end.


----------



## Nark96

Or you could just cheat using coc qasmoke lmao, that's the easy way out


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I'm going to be level 20 soon and everything gear wise seems rather stagnant. I am curious how that works since I know there is such a large range of armor and weapons in the game.
> For instance I am still using the same steel armor I have been using since just about always. Am I just used to the gear progression of games like WoW so much that the idea of using the same armor for so long is odd? Or is Skyrim gear and weapon progression that limited/slow?
> 
> Also, what is everyone's favorite play style?


If you want better gear, you either invest in smithing and enchanting, kill mobs that wear/use better gear, or buy it. Honestly, gear necessity is dependent on play style. For instance, an assassin with high sneak has virtually no need for armor. A battle mage has spells to enhance gear. A ranger kites from afar. My favorite is personally ranger or assassin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Or you could just cheat using coc qasmoke lmao, that's the easy way out


That requires teleporting back which can be a pain. Straight adding through console is much easier if you are cheating already.


----------



## Nark96

Teleporting back is easy just type "coc riverwood" in console without the quotation marks and you're out in a jiff







not a pain at all, well at least I've never had trouble using it haha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Teleporting back is easy just type "coc riverwood" in console without the quotation marks and you're out in a jiff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a pain at all, well at least I've never had trouble using it haha


It really depends honestly. A lot of times using CoC will cause the game to crash or have a CTD if there are too many textures it has to load at once. Not to mention, in qasmoke you have to find the item in the chest itself. That said, either way works. I prefer to just add stuff whenever I need it wherever I am, if I am going God Route.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really depends honestly. A lot of times using CoC will cause the game to crash or have a CTD if there are too many textures it has to load at once. Not to mention, in qasmoke you have to find the item in the chest itself. That said, either way works. I prefer to just add stuff whenever I need it wherever I am, if I am going God Route.


Haha! each to their own man







but I guess you're right, it does cause the game to crash on the very rare occasion


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really depends honestly. A lot of times using CoC will cause the game to crash or have a CTD if there are too many textures it has to load at once. Not to mention, in qasmoke you have to find the item in the chest itself. That said, either way works. I prefer to just add stuff whenever I need it wherever I am, if I am going God Route.


I honestly should start using it if I need to play around with every item type, but it's fairly simple to enter help "steel armor". The only problem is it will usually give you a list of enchanted steel armor not regular kinds. Usually what I do and I feel like a dirty cheater for this is completely ignore the fact that the smithing tree needs perk points/levels and then just enter the perks through console and get my armor that way. Lately I've been doing that to other trees as well, and this kind of has merit but I always end up making new characters with the exact same builds either a mage or a ranger, so I basically gave myself the perks so I could do both and not start a new character after I'm halfway through. It's super annoying to do the thieves guild quests, DB, and winterhold only to start a mage character and do winterhold again. Thankfully Skyrim is the sort of game I can play over and over, but at a certain point I do want to try and stick with one single character for a long period of time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I honestly should start using it if I need to play around with every item type, but it's fairly simple to enter help "steel armor". The only problem is it will usually give you a list of enchanted steel armor not regular kinds. Usually what I do and I feel like a dirty cheater for this is completely ignore the fact that the smithing tree needs perk points/levels and then just enter the perks through console and get my armor that way. Lately I've been doing that to other trees as well, and this kind of has merit but I always end up making new characters with the exact same builds either a mage or a ranger, so I basically gave myself the perks so I could do both and not start a new character after I'm halfway through. It's super annoying to do the thieves guild quests, DB, and winterhold only to start a mage character and do winterhold again. Thankfully Skyrim is the sort of game I can play over and over, but at a certain point I do want to try and stick with one single character for a long period of time.


That is the beauty of TES games though. If you want to make an uber godly character, you can. You want to make a pathetic merchant who died off the side of some road in a bum's shack that you forcefully took over, you can. You want to simply play the story, you can. You want to take an arrow in the knee... well you get the point.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is the beauty of TES games though. If you want to make an uber godly character, you can. You want to make a pathetic merchant who died off the side of some road in a bum's shack that you forcefully took over, you can. You want to simply play the story, you can. You want to take an arrow in the knee... well you get the point.


Hahaha







that last point made me laugh


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that last point made me laugh


Glad it was noticed/appreciated.







Wasn't sure if someone would catch it.


----------



## Nark96

haha







man I haven't heard someone use that in a long while


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man I haven't heard someone use that in a long while


I hear it like ever day so I've become desensitized to it :\, but I did recognize the joke.


----------



## NameUnknown

Right now I am basically playing a dual wielding, heavy armor wearing, Argonian slaughterer that terrorizes Riften and every bandit in Skyrim. All of my points so far have been pumped into Dual Wielding & Heavy Armor. Havent done much with smithing outside of the occasional stuff I pick up.


----------



## Pimphare

Hi guys, I'm having some trouble with the sun in Skyrim. I'm using an ENB, but it doesn't look right with ENB off either. I haven't played the game in a while so I don't know what's going on with it. I've tried a couple of mods to make it look better but it doesn't change the spikey looking jaggies/rays/flares protruding from the sun.

ENB on


ENB off


Any suggestions?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having some trouble with the sun in Skyrim. I'm using an ENB, but it doesn't look right with vanilla either. I haven't played the game in a while so I don't know what's going on with it. I've tried a couple of mods to make it look better but it doesn't change the spikey looking jaggies/rays/flares protruding from the sun.
> 
> ENB
> 
> 
> Vanilla
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


That second one is NOT a vanilla sun. I like COT, and I use this sun

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42492/?




(screen shots from the source, not mine)


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That second one is NOT a vanilla sun. I like COT, and I use this sun
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42492/?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (screen shots from the source, not mine)


My apologies. The second pic is with ENB turned off rather. I have CoT installed and I just tried that sun mod before posting here to no avail. I'll have to take a look through my mod list.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having some trouble with the sun in Skyrim. I'm using an ENB, but it doesn't look right with ENB off either. I haven't played the game in a while so I don't know what's going on with it. I've tried a couple of mods to make it look better but it doesn't change the spikey looking jaggies/rays/flares protruding from the sun.
> 
> ENB on
> 
> 
> ENB off
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm assuming you're annoyed by the godrays. That's what they're called, but I have no idea what settings affect them in ENB, though I feel like there's a setting in ENB called godrays that you can just toggle. Look for that or anything related to godrays and you should be able to solve your problem. If you aren't bugged by their existence and rather their intensity/color there should be options and again I think the setting is under the name godray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Right now I am basically playing a dual wielding, heavy armor wearing, Argonian slaughterer that terrorizes Riften and every bandit in Skyrim. All of my points so far have been pumped into Dual Wielding & Heavy Armor. Havent done much with smithing outside of the occasional stuff I pick up.


I tend to hate investing in the heavy armor tree because of how little benefits there are other than raw damage reducing. There's a less stagger perk and a falling damage perk but that's all I can think of off the top of my head that's any good. With smithing + enchanting you could have not trained heavy armor at all and would have hit the armor rating cap of 567. On top of that enchanting basically turns you into the most OP thing ever, and smithing gets you access to daedric/glass/dragon/ebony. Try and hit the armor rating cap if you haven't already, but this time do it by raising your smithing and you shouldn't be that disappointed with armor selection.

Also avoid elemental fury as a dragon shout unless you want to be insanely OP, I think it ruined melee classes for me, but is perfect for a dual wielder if you are feeling underpowered. I'm the last person to talk about balance though.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm assuming you're annoyed by the godrays. That's what they're called, but I have no idea what settings affect them in ENB, though I feel like there's a setting in ENB called godrays that you can just toggle. Look for that or anything related to godrays and you should be able to solve your problem. If you aren't bugged by their existence and rather their intensity/color there should be options and again I think the setting is under the name godray.
> I tend to hate investing in the heavy armor tree because of how little benefits there are other than raw damage reducing. There's a less stagger perk and a falling damage perk but that's all I can think of off the top of my head that's any good. With smithing + enchanting you could have not trained heavy armor at all and would have hit the armor rating cap of 567. On top of that enchanting basically turns you into the most OP thing ever, and smithing gets you access to daedric/glass/dragon/ebony. Try and hit the armor rating cap if you haven't already, but this time do it by raising your smithing and you shouldn't be that disappointed with armor selection.
> 
> Also avoid elemental fury as a dragon shout unless you want to be insanely OP, I think it ruined melee classes for me, but is perfect for a dual wielder if you are feeling underpowered. I'm the last person to talk about balance though.


dont forget the less stamina drain perk, but then then again thats moot if you go light armor and manage to hit the armor cap. isnt that hard to hit with proper smithing gear and the enchanting oh god the enchanting op-ness.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> dont forget the less stamina drain perk, but then then again thats moot if you go light armor and manage to hit the armor cap. isnt that hard to hit with proper smithing gear and the enchanting oh god the enchanting op-ness.


Yeah I was mostly referring to heavy armor, light armor isn't nearly as useless with the stamina regen buff.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having some trouble with the sun in Skyrim. I'm using an ENB, but it doesn't look right with ENB off either. I haven't played the game in a while so I don't know what's going on with it. I've tried a couple of mods to make it look better but it doesn't change the spikey looking jaggies/rays/flares protruding from the sun.
> 
> ENB on
> 
> 
> ENB off
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


You can give either of these a try. Or, if you like COT, you can even replace the sun files with either of these.

Matso Immersive Sun

Alternate Sun Glare by Isoku

And yes, there is a setting labeled GodRays or Sun rays, something to that extent. Frankly, the number of settings that diectly control the look of the sun are few and easily identified. Just tweak a bit to either extreme direction to get an idea of what it does; i.e. larger light source or smaller, longer rays or no rays, heavy luminescent glare versus a yellow orb in the sky. If you're still having trouble, take a look at the link in my sig and check the index to find the specific section for sun tweaking, as it tells you what does what and has screenshots depicting most of the indiviual settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm assuming you're annoyed by the godrays. That's what they're called, but I have no idea what settings affect them in ENB, though I feel like there's a setting in ENB called godrays that you can just toggle. Look for that or anything related to godrays and you should be able to solve your problem. If you aren't bugged by their existence and rather their intensity/color there should be options and again I think the setting is under the name godray.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> You can give either of these a try. Or, if you like COT, you can even replace the sun files with either of these.
> 
> Matso Immersive Sun
> 
> Alternate Sun Glare by Isoku
> 
> And yes, there is a setting labeled GodRays or Sun rays, something to that extent. Frankly, the number of settings that diectly control the look of the sun are few and easily identified. Just tweak a bit to either extreme direction to get an idea of what it does; i.e. larger light source or smaller, longer rays or no rays, heavy luminescent glare versus a yellow orb in the sky. If you're still having trouble, take a look at the link in my sig and check the index to find the specific section for sun tweaking, as it tells you what does what and has screenshots depicting most of the indiviual settings. Hope this helps.


Thanks guys, but it's not the godrays that bothers me. I don't like the 360 degree radius spikey looking sun. I'm not talking about what shines down from it. I thought that maybe it had to do with the time of day but that doesn't make a difference either.

9:37 a.m.


12:47 p.m.


These pics are without ENB installed. I've tried deactivating CoT and I've also tried installing a few sun mods but it doesn't change it. Maybe I need to change something in the SkyrimPrefs.ini ?


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Thanks guys, but it's not the godrays that bothers me. I don't like the 360 degree radius spikey looking sun. I'm not talking about what shines down from it. I thought that maybe it had to do with the time of day but that doesn't make a difference either.
> 
> 9:37 a.m.
> 
> 
> 12:47 p.m.
> 
> 
> These pics are without ENB installed. I've tried deactivating CoT and I've also tried installing a few sun mods but it doesn't change it. Maybe I need to change something in the SkyrimPrefs.ini ?


If that is your NON-ENB sun, does enabling ENB and changing the settings show any difference with those points at all? The rays setting should change the rays directly around the sun as you're referring to them as well the the ground level rays that shine through foliage, etc.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> If that is your NON-ENB sun, does enabling ENB and changing the settings show any difference with those points at all? The rays setting should change the rays directly around the sun as you're referring to them as well the the ground level rays that shine through foliage, etc.


No that didn't change anything either. I've figured it out though. I had two sunglare.dds files and didn't realize it. When I deleted the right one it fixed it. I located it at data/textures/sky. I forgot to deactivate one of the sun mods that put an extra folder named climatesoftamriel in the data/texture/sky directory which also contained a sunglare.dds and sun.dds file. Now I can use whatever mod and enb without that horrific looking mess. Thanks for your help ChaotiK! Thundercats...thundercats...thundercats.....HOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Alvarado

So I'm guessing this has been asked before but, ENB recommendations? Haven't played skyrim since the start of the year. Only thing I'd ask if the ENB can be used with CoT and the weather patch.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> No that didn't change anything either. I've figured it out though. I had two sunglare.dds files and didn't realize it. When I deleted the right one it fixed it. I located it at data/textures/sky. I forgot to deactivate one of the sun mods that put an extra folder named climatesoftamriel in the data/texture/sky directory which also contained a sunglare.dds and sun.dds file. Now I can use whatever mod and enb without that horrific looking mess. Thanks for your help ChaotiK! Thundercats...thundercats...thundercats.....HOOOOOO!!!


Thats what I was getting into. If changing the parameters in the ENB don't affect a change, than it's something else entirely, like an .ini or a texture issue. Glad you were able to solve it. SNAAAARRRRRFFF!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So I'm guessing this has been asked before but, ENB recommendations? Haven't played skyrim since the start of the year. Only thing I'd ask if the ENB can be used with CoT and the weather patch.


Vividian ENB was made to work with CoT+all its corresponding mods/patches. You can even run Pure Weathers and CoT together with that ENB.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Vividian ENB was made to work with CoT+all its corresponding mods/patches. You can even run Pure Weathers and CoT together with that ENB.


Cool thanks, I'll give it a go


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Cool thanks, I'll give it a go


If you run into problems just ask me and I'll help you out but when installing that specific enb when it asks you @ the very end if you read the readme, dont just blindly say yes. the readme is important because it tells you a final step to do otherwise the ENB will not work.


----------



## Alvarado

Heh I'm having issues but its related to skyrim performance monitor. Its giving me a yellow screen whenever I launch it with the ingame GUI counters.


----------



## Krusher33

When I run L.O.O.T., it is saying Dawnguard.esm contains 6 ITM records, clean with tes5edit. I do so but when I run LOOT again, it still comes up as dirty?

Also I remember some mods are "meant" to be dirty and not to be cleaned? I have 5 others that LOOT says are dirty:

CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
Cloaks.esp
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
Should I clean them or leave them alone?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> When I run L.O.O.T., it is saying Dawnguard.esm contains 6 ITM records, clean with tes5edit. I do so but when I run LOOT again, it still comes up as dirty?
> 
> Also I remember some mods are "meant" to be dirty and not to be cleaned? I have 5 others that LOOT says are dirty:
> 
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
> UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
> UFO - Heartfire AddOn.esp
> Should I clean them or leave them alone?


If the mod author says don't clean I don't clean. If he doesn't give any info on cleaning it I clean it. Been working for me since forever.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If the mod author says don't clean I don't clean. If he doesn't give any info on cleaning it I clean it. Been working for me since forever.


This. Especially with the main game and official DLC, they are the most dirty of all usually. Don't be afraid to, but always make backups in case they aren't made automatically.

Never used LOOT myself, but BOSS has always worked for me in seeing the clean edits.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> This. Especially with the main game and official DLC, they are the most dirty of all usually. Don't be afraid to, but always make backups in case they aren't made automatically.
> 
> Never used LOOT myself, but BOSS has always worked for me in seeing the clean edits.


Unless you still have it installed, you cant use BOSS anymore, it has officially changed to LOOT.


----------



## Krusher33

You can still use BOSS but the masterlist isn't being updated much anymore. LOOT is newer and much more accurate.

I went ahead and cleaned them all (after checking their main pages and not finding anything about not cleaning) but for some reason LOOT is still saying they're dirty. Hmmm.

Now I get the infinite loading screen when I try to go into breezehome.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can still use BOSS but the masterlist isn't being updated much anymore. LOOT is newer and much more accurate.
> 
> I went ahead and cleaned them all (after checking their main pages and not finding anything about not cleaning) but for some reason LOOT is still saying they're dirty. Hmmm.
> 
> Now I get the infinite loading screen when I try to go into breezehome.


Not all "dirty" edits are bad and require cleaning. Some mod authors re-arrange zones that have a set place according to the master that the mod is dependent on. Check with each mod author before cleaning your mods, as you can cause issues cleaning intentionally dirty edits.


----------



## Krusher33

I would have thought they'd at least put it on their description page then? Or is that too simple for them?

Prolly not what broke breezehome though. I did a lot of installing patches and what not before last night. Even got Audio overhaul to work for me finally.

I tried the ENB CTD and Memory patch mod and that didn't work for me.


----------



## HarrisLam

I'm currently having CTD when I open doors (usually at the end of loading screen, or 5 seconds after loading is successful). It only happens when I go from indoors to outdoors at first, but after the last few tries, the problem has extended to outdoors -> indoors. Teleporting using console COC command still works, but since I couldnt even enter a city now, I must solve the root cause.

Was searching around for solutions and I also arrived at the TES5edit thingy.....but I'm new to it so I don't wanna touch that thing unless everything fails

Unwillingly rewinding all my mod activations at the moment....but I've already rolled back to the mods where I don't have this problem and the CTD is still happening....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm currently having CTD when I open doors (usually at the end of loading screen, or 5 seconds after loading is successful). It only happens when I go from indoors to outdoors at first, but after the last few tries, the problem has extended to outdoors -> indoors. Teleporting using console COC command still works, but since I couldnt even enter a city now, I must solve the root cause.
> 
> Was searching around for solutions and I also arrived at the TES5edit thingy.....but I'm new to it so I don't wanna touch that thing unless everything fails
> 
> Unwillingly rewinding all my mod activations at the moment....but I've already rolled back to the mods where I don't have this problem and the CTD is still happening....


Yeah I was scared of it at first too but this vid made it simple.


----------



## Cybernaton

Quote:


> Was searching around for solutions and I also arrived at the TES5edit thingy.....but I'm new to it so I don't wanna touch that thing unless everything fails
> 
> Unwillingly rewinding all my mod activations at the moment....but I've already rolled back to the mods where I don't have this problem and the CTD is still happening....


When I started modding Skyrim, the game gradually became unstable, slow and laggy. I recently installed a bunch of them and I got stupidly long loading screens and menu navigation, then the game crashed when I got out of a dungeon. I simply used BOSS and it pointed out the dirty edit, so I used TES5Edit to clean them and the game runs fine now. I even used FO3Edit for Fallout and it made the game run better/more stable.

BOSS and TES5Edit are essential if you want to install more specific mods and if you are serious about installing more than 10-20 mods. We are actually lucky to have such dedicated tools; other games have a lot of mod compatibility issues and solving them is nearly impossible without extensive knowledge of coding and modding.


----------



## bern43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can still use BOSS but the masterlist isn't being updated much anymore. LOOT is newer and much more accurate.
> 
> I went ahead and cleaned them all (after checking their main pages and not finding anything about not cleaning) but for some reason LOOT is still saying they're dirty. Hmmm.
> 
> Now I get the infinite loading screen when I try to go into breezehome.


Do you have your ENB set to ignore loading screens? It's under the [FIX] section of the enb.ini. Something like ignoreloadscreens. Set that to true if you haven't. Might help with the infinite loading screens.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> You can still use BOSS but the masterlist isn't being updated much anymore. LOOT is newer and much more accurate.
> 
> I went ahead and cleaned them all (after checking their main pages and not finding anything about not cleaning) but for some reason LOOT is still saying they're dirty. Hmmm.
> 
> Now I get the infinite loading screen when I try to go into breezehome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have your ENB set to ignore loading screens? It's under the [FIX] section of the enb.ini. Something like ignoreloadscreens. Set that to true if you haven't. Might help with the infinite loading screens.
Click to expand...

I'll check it out tonight and let ya know

@bern43: Gave it a shot, still stays on the loading screen while entering breezehome.


----------



## Krusher33

Sorry about double post but what does an infinite loading screen look like?

What I'm seeing is just my level and exp bar, plus the fog. The picture and the lore is not there.

Update: I'm making a little bit of progress. I disabled the breezehome fully upgradeable mod. Was able to go in. I exited the house, exit game, re-enabled the mod, went back on using the autosave from exiting the home... this time when I re-entered, it froze during the loading screen.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I was scared of it at first too but this vid made it simple.


That vid only shows how to clean the main files. My mods are the source of my problems.

I reversed all my recent mod installs to where it was before the crashes and the crashes persist.

The problem started when I was level 3, so I load to a save where I was level 1. The crashes are still there.

I think there is no turning back at this point. I must de-activate all mods and see if that fixes anything. This will be extra painful just because I tweaked the UNP body I use. The deactivation of UNP itself *might* wipe my changes to it.

And now I'm scared to think of what I should do if even that fails. Do the mods work with the nexus staying where they are if I re-install skyrim?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> That vid only shows how to clean the main files. My mods are the source of my problems.
> I reversed all my recent mod installs to where it was before the crashes and the crashes persist.
> The problem started when I was level 3, so I load to a save where I was level 1. The crashes are still there.
> I think there is no turning back at this point. I must de-activate all mods and see if that fixes anything. This will be extra painful just because I tweaked the UNP body I use. The deactivation of UNP itself *might* wipe my changes to it.
> And now I'm scared to think of what I should do if even that fails. Do the mods work with the nexus staying where they are if I re-install skyrim?


If you're using the Nexus mod Manager there's no Need to Panic! Back up your Skyrim saves then disable all the mods through the Manager and see if that fixes the Problem, then turn them on one-by-one until something breaks it!









Have you installed any mods manually/not with the Manager?


----------



## Krusher33

Pretty sure my issue is from a bad save. Went back further in my saves and I couldn't find one that doesn't CTD or give me problems. So I've started a new char.

No CTD in the 2.5 hours I played last night.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Pretty sure my issue is from a bad save. Went back further in my saves and I couldn't find one that doesn't CTD or give me problems. So I've started a new char.
> No CTD in the 2.5 hours I played last night.


Sounds like you may have uninstalled a mod incorrectly or maybe installed a mod which is incompatible with something in your save. Anyway, I'm glad you solved it!

On a side note: has anyone got the _Interesting NPCs_ mod to work for them? It gives me a Crash on load


----------



## Krusher33

Uninstalled incorrectly fits me.

If I had to guess it was Audio Overhaul. I kept installing/uninstalling it. It kept CTD during game load. Finally I figured out this past couple of days that it was cause I kept selecting a dragon combat one that I don't have but thought I did.

Now I hear my footsteps in dungeons so clearly now.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Uninstalled incorrectly fits me.
> 
> If I had to guess it was Audio Overhaul. I kept installing/uninstalling it. It kept CTD during game load. Finally I figured out this past couple of days that it was cause I kept selecting a dragon combat one that I don't have but thought I did.
> 
> Now I hear my footsteps in dungeons so clearly now.


It's risky to mod in the middle of a character playthrough. Best way to do it is if you have a vanilla character that has a lot of the game explored so you can add mods to that save and test various places, items, etc. (or I suppose you could cheat them all in). You can also get a vanilla save just at level 1 to test things too. But add/removing mods during a game you are actively trying to play is usually a bad idea, especially if they have any type of scripts. I can see texture replacers being safe to edit just about any time though.


----------



## Krusher33

That's so difficult to do when you learn about a mod later.

Like I'm sure once I hit 20 I'm going to learn about another mod I'm going to want.


----------



## taem

So I finally got around to playing this game, I'm amazed by how great it can look even minimally modded. I want constant 60 fps so visuals wise I'm basically just using Realvision ENB "lite" performance version, Skyrim HD 2k textures lite version, amidianborn book of silence, elfx, flora overhaul. So not the photorealistic insane graphics some guys get. But I think it looks pretty sweet for a constant 60 fps setup:


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that looks really really good for a lite version.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah that looks really really good for a lite version.


The vanilla graphics aren't even bad. They are pretty good for a huge open world game. I remember this member that came in once and was like "I am disappointed. The game does not look like it is much of an improvement from Oblivion." Man that member got laughed out quickly.


----------



## Spacedinvader

But there are so many mods you can add with such minimal performance change it's a shame not to make it


















dead dragon landed on roof when I left building


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> add/removing mods during a game you are actively trying to play is usually a bad idea, especially if they have any type of scripts. I can see texture replacers being safe to edit just about any time though.


I second this in a big way. I have a list forming for the next playthough, or when I get bored with a character. The awesome thing about mod manager is that you can have different mod lists for different save games, so you dont have to loose your old character and mods when you want to start a new one.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I second this in a big way. I have a list forming for the next playthough, or when I get bored with a character. The awesome thing about mod manager is that you can have different mod lists for different save games, so you dont have to loose your old character and mods when you want to start a new one.


Thirded! Jaysus, if your going to faff around with mods back up yer saves for sure bro!


----------



## Krusher33

One of the things I don't like is that you can't categorize your character saves. I rather be able to pick a char, then pick a save. Instead you gotta go down this long long list.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> So I finally got around to playing this game, I'm amazed by how great it can look even minimally modded. I want constant 60 fps so visuals wise I'm basically just using Realvision ENB "lite" performance version, Skyrim HD 2k textures lite version, amidianborn book of silence, elfx, flora overhaul. So not the photorealistic insane graphics some guys get. But I think it looks pretty sweet for a constant 60 fps setup:


You stole my look, lol. Except instead of a white rare wolf skin cloak I have a dark trim black wolf skin cloak and a gigantic 1 handed greatsword on my back with two handed animations (so I can use a 2 hander and a "tower" buckler bulwark @ the same time).

Glad to see someone else though that Gold Ebony Armor was sexy!


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> On a side note: has anyone got the _Interesting NPCs_ mod to work for them? It gives me a Crash on load


Been using Interesting NPCs for as long as I remember modding the game. Never had a problem. I've always used NMM to install it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaotiKPranXter*
> 
> Been using Interesting NPCs for as long as I remember modding the game. Never had a problem. I've always used NMM to install it.


^This


----------



## DIYDeath

If Interesting NPCs is crashing your computer then there's only 2 casues.

1) your rig sucks and can barely handle vanilla Skyrim (thus you shouldnt be using mods)
2) you have a load order/.ini issue that is causing you to crash

Try a fresh install and install ONLY interesting NPCs and see if that crashes. That'll tell us more about why the mod is crashing.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You stole my look, lol. Except instead of a white rare wolf skin cloak I have a dark trim black wolf skin cloak and a gigantic 1 handed greatsword on my back with two handed animations (so I can use a 2 hander and a "tower" buckler bulwark @ the same time).
> 
> Glad to see someone else though that Gold Ebony Armor was sexy!


Imho the gold and silver ebony armor are the best looking armor in the game. Orc is decent too, I prefer the open face helmet but too dark, it's a silhouette unless you're brightly lit. I dress Aela in Orcish, she doesn't feel quite right in a full helm.



I started two-hander and switched to one hand to add some gameplay variety.



Two handed is way better though, it just wrecks through everything in seconds. I'm using both on this toon, and I have a mage on my laptop game. Between the three, it's not even close, two handed is the power build. Not that this game is hard once you get past getting one shotted constantly on highest diff. But there is a huge difference in how fast you end fights if you two hand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If Interesting NPCs is crashing your computer then there's only 2 casues.
> 
> 1) your rig sucks and can barely handle vanilla Skyrim (thus you shouldnt be using mods)
> 2) you have a load order/.ini issue that is causing you to crash
> 
> Try a fresh install and install ONLY interesting NPCs and see if that crashes. That'll tell us more about why the mod is crashing.


I'm not who this is addressed to, but the guy who's having issues with Interesting NPCs, is he using BOSS and Wrye Bash? Those help. I don't have Interesting NPCs loaded atm, I took it out because this is my first playthrough and don't want to add too much content right now, but when I did have it loaded, it didn't cause crashes.


----------



## DIYDeath

Agreed, they are the best looking armors in the game and ENB makes them look a heck of a lot better with that nice shine.

I have a sword I edited that is a two hander but you can use other weapons/spells @ the same time as it, you just cant, say cast a spell and swing @ the same time.

I found it to be overpowered with destruction magic so I restarted and am going as a two-handed/shield warrior with a crossbow for ranged (dragons). Its much more balanced...even if I had to set enemies to deal 700% damage so the game is actually tough, lol.


----------



## taem

What ENB is everyone using? Aesthetically Grim and Somber Director's Cut is my favorite, but it screws up my lighting even without anything else loaded, all light sources and webs turn into blazing bonfires, and I can't figure out how to fix it. So I use the performance version of Realvision, the full looks much better obviously but it gives me 40-50fps and the performance version gets he a constant 60. Realvision is too vivid and shiny though, doesn't fit the Skyrim milieu. Looks nice though.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> What ENB is everyone using? Aesthetically Grim and Somber Director's Cut is my favorite, but it screws up my lighting even without anything else loaded, all light sources and webs turn into blazing bonfires, and I can't figure out how to fix it. So I use the performance version of Realvision, the full looks much better obviously but it gives me 40-50fps and the performance version gets he a constant 60. Realvision is too vivid and shiny though, doesn't fit the Skyrim milieu. Looks nice though.


none

every enb i've tried drops my fps to like 25


----------



## Alvarado

I used to use seasons of skyrim months ago. This time I was trying out this one called Vividian but I'm at the point of just going with nothing for that stable 60 outside.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> none
> 
> every enb i've tried drops my fps to like 25


You must have a ton of texture mods on if you get that bad of FPS. I throw every texture mod I can get my hands on with my R9 290 and still get ~ 75-90 FPS with no ENB at 1440p. ENBs drop me down to 25-60 FPS depending on which ones, of course the one I use drops me down to 25 FPS but it looks soooooooo pretty.


----------



## taem

For those having fps issues with ENBs, seriously give Realvision performance a try, I'm getting constant 60fps at 1440p on my R9 290, posted some screens earlier, looks pretty dang good imho.



http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D30936%26preview%3D&pUp=1


----------



## BruceB

Thanks for the Feedback on _Interesting NPCs_. I think I'll sort it out after my current playthrough, then I can start with a fresh skrim install.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> What ENB is everyone using? Aesthetically Grim and Somber Director's Cut is my favorite, but it screws up my lighting even without anything else loaded, all light sources and webs turn into blazing bonfires, and I can't figure out how to fix it. So I use the performance version of Realvision, the full looks much better obviously but it gives me 40-50fps and the performance version gets he a constant 60. Realvision is too vivid and shiny though, doesn't fit the Skyrim milieu. Looks nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> none
> 
> every enb i've tried drops my fps to like 25
Click to expand...

Did you disable shadows on grass?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> You must have a ton of texture mods on if you get that bad of FPS. I throw every texture mod I can get my hands on with my R9 290 and still get ~ 75-90 FPS with no ENB at 1440p. ENBs drop me down to 25-60 FPS depending on which ones, of course the one I use drops me down to 25 FPS but it looks soooooooo pretty.


nope nothing other then the official dlc.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> nope nothing other then the official dlc.


With a 770? How is that even possible. With a 4670k and a 7750 I could run Skyrim at highest settings + texture mods and still get 45+ fps. Do you get performance issues with other games too? Skyrim is CPU heavy until you mod it, then becomes incredibly GPU heavy, so I would think if everything is fine until you mod that it has to be on the GPU side, and yours is more than enough to handle mods.

If all you have is the official DLCs, are you playing on consoles and trolling us? I've never heard of anyone having performance issues with the vanilla game like that. Do you manually install your mods or use a mod organizer?

What FPS do you get with the vanilla game?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> With a 770? How is that even possible. With a 4670k and a 7750 I could run Skyrim at highest settings + texture mods and still get 45+ fps. Do you get performance issues with other games too? Skyrim is CPU heavy until you mod it, then becomes incredibly GPU heavy, so I would think if everything is fine until you mod that it has to be on the GPU side, and yours is more than enough to handle mods.
> 
> If all you have is the official DLCs, are you playing on consoles and trolling us? I've never heard of anyone having performance issues with the vanilla game like that. Do you manually install your mods or use a mod organizer?
> 
> What FPS do you get with the vanilla game?


all the mods i have now


tester and bastard are my home made mods both have 1k textures

last time i checked i got a solid 60 only dropping to 59 if i had a lot of spells on screen. if you tell me a good program for monitoring fps i can do another check right now.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> all the mods i have now
> 
> 
> tester and bastard are my home made mods both have 1k textures
> 
> last time i checked i got a solid 60 only dropping to 59 if i had a lot of spells on screen. if you tell me a good program for monitoring fps i can do another check right now.


I use MSI afterburner + On-Screen display (under monitoring settings in afterburner turn on "show in on screen display". Also make sure you have Vsync disabled so it won't just show a constant 60 FPS. Going to work so I won't be able to respond for a good portion of the day. I'm kind of interested in this whole thing because I'm going to be modding my brother's Skyrim out soon and he's going to have less GPU power to work with than I.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I use MSI afterburner + On-Screen display (under monitoring settings in afterburner turn on "show in on screen display". Also make sure you have Vsync disabled so it won't just show a constant 60 FPS. Going to work so I won't be able to respond for a good portion of the day. I'm kind of interested in this whole thing because I'm going to be modding my brother's Skyrim out soon and he's going to have less GPU power to work with than I.


ok the iprefin is set to 0 instead of 1, i will test with and with out vsync forced through nvidia control.

ok off in .ini and forced on in nvidia control
59.5-60.2 fps in game and 30-32.1 in loading screens
testing with it off in the .ini and forced off in nvidia.

wowow that one was cray cray i tell you hwat
in my hearthfire home i got anywhere from 352-593 fps
in load screens i got about 20
in the largest cell in the game, open skyrim i got 119-172
last in the save menu i got


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*1090 fps*



so fps wise i should be able to have an enb but last time i tried i got really choppy fps.


----------



## Boinz

The problem is you probably have SSAO enabled, disable it and watch your fps grow.


----------



## taem

You can use Bethesda Hi Res DLC Optimized mod http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9080/? and select the 1024 option and disable the official hi res texture packs from Bethesda. You won't notice a difference, especially if you use other texture packs on top. Save quite a bit of vram and gain faster framerate and loading this way.

On screen displays cause a lot of CTDs for me, so I disable RTSS for Skyrim. If you use one of the more current ENB series they have built in framerate counters anyway. You won't get temps and usage and all that other stuff but you will get fps. Default key is the * on numpad.

The first thing I would turn off in an ENB to gain performance is Depth of Field. Also, generally, just bring up the ENB control center (shift+Enter) and adjust settings down from High or Very High down.

I no longer use ENBs on my laptop because it has an iGPU and it's a hassle using injector d3d9.dll but even on my gtx 765m I can get decent performance from a mild ENB such as Real Like.


----------



## Krusher33

I just learned that you have to re-run reproccer when installing/uninstalling mods and that I needed to add a -NOBOSS tag to it since I have switched to using LOOT.

May have been what screwed me up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> One of the things I don't like is that you can't categorize your character saves. I rather be able to pick a char, then pick a save. Instead you gotta go down this long long list.


"There's a mod for that"

Actually its a tool, and I love it very much. Works with SKSE or external .exe as well. Savegame Manager There are also versions of this for Fallout 3, probably NV as well.

Also I just noticed I'm tracking 22 pages worth of mods/software on Skyrim Nexus lol


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just learned that you have to re-run reproccer when installing/uninstalling mods and that I needed to add a -NOBOSS tag to it since I have switched to using LOOT.
> 
> May have been what screwed me up.


To continue with "There's a mod for that!" use this http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29865/? It'll run all those reproccer types in one go and it even has a setting to run without BOSS.


----------



## Krusher33

See what I mean... I haven't made it to level 10 on my new char and here's a couple more mods and tools that I was not aware of.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> See what I mean... I haven't made it to level 10 on my new char and here's a couple more mods and tools that I was not aware of.


Lol


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Did you disable shadows on grass?


do not put shadows to ultra, fps nosedive


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I suffered FPS with any ENB till I figured out to disable shadows on grass. Cleared everything up like jalapeno for your sinus.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I suffered FPS with any ENB till I figured out to disable shadows on grass. *Cleared everything up like jalapeno for your sinus*.


Not sure if I ever want to try that. Also, aren't you supposed to keep shadows on grass enabled? When using an ENB that is.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> do not put shadows to ultra, fps nosedive


Soooo true. Even with my Titan Black I only get 20-30 fps with 4k shadows. If I go to 2k shadows it basically doubles.

If I go to 8k shadows my frame rate drops into the low teens.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I suffered FPS with any ENB till I figured out to disable shadows on grass. *Cleared everything up like jalapeno for your sinus*.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever want to try that. Also, aren't you supposed to keep shadows on grass enabled? When using an ENB that is.
Click to expand...

I think they suggest that for the realism. But in my opinion, it's overkill. Don't even notice it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I think they suggest that for the realism. But in my opinion, it's overkill. Don't even notice it.


Huh I think I'll try that then.


----------



## BruceB

Bad news everyone!
I changed a graphics setting (FXAA on->off), and that crashed on load so I changed it back and now skyrim _still_ crashes on save load!









I'm going to try using my backup skyrim.ini and skyrimprefs.ini files and see if that fixes it, I doubt it though.









On the up side, it looks like my current playthrough is over!







Which means it's time to make a new mod-baseline. I'm gonna start with the STEP guide, the performance ENB that was mentioned earlier and some other mods I have that I think are essential and then all the mods that you can suggest me!

I'll probably start another thread about this specifically, but what would you suggest as an absolutely essential _base_ install that you'd use for every character?


----------



## Krusher33

I think this is impressive looking:


----------



## PcKiller

Dan that looks awesome, makes me want to wet a line.


----------



## Krusher33

I just started watching this playthrough today and I'm loving it: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlN8weLk86XgZuzeFd5divciGk2e3XKCQ


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcKiller*
> 
> Dan that looks awesome, makes me want to wet a line.


Sorry, I'm old. What's it mean to wet a line?


----------



## ixsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Sorry, I'm old. What's it mean to wet a line?


I'm getting pretty old as well..

Where I come from, it means to do a little fishing.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just started watching this playthrough today and I'm loving it: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlN8weLk86XgZuzeFd5divciGk2e3XKCQ


meh i watch general sam
some of his antics can be quite entertaining.


----------



## PcKiller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Sorry, I'm old. What's it mean to wet a line?


Fishing. is what that means.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just started watching this playthrough today and I'm loving it: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLlN8weLk86XgZuzeFd5divciGk2e3XKCQ
> 
> 
> 
> meh i watch general sam
> so of his antics can be quite entertaining.
Click to expand...

Oh? Like gopher's antics? I'll have to search for him and check them out.


----------



## taem

Anyone follow the Skyrim Beautification Project? http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/mods/essential/index.htm

I was fine with the loadout I had, which was Realvision ENB Performance and some random mods. But I thought I'd give this a try so I'm installing it all right now. No clue how it will look. Screens look great but who knows.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Anyone follow the Skyrim Beautification Project? http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/mods/essential/index.htm
> 
> I was fine with the loadout I had, which was Realvision ENB Performance and some random mods. But I thought I'd give this a try so I'm installing it all right now. No clue how it will look. Screens look great but who knows.


That thing is pretty damn old. Strange to see it list WATER and not WATER 2.


----------



## Krusher33

Now on my new char, I still get stuck in infinite loading when entering breezehome and it still crashes in the exact same tower as before.

I'm doing the verify integrity thing and redoing it all. Ugh... this is why I don't like modding the game.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> That thing is pretty damn old. Strange to see it list WATER and not WATER 2.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> That thing is pretty damn old. Strange to see it list WATER and not WATER 2.


Yeah it seemed a bit dated. Thought I'd give it a try anyway. I did not like the result though, for this kind of look I'd go with Grim and Somber. Learned a bit about load orders though, but I still don't quite get the install order for skeletons and bodies and face/har/body mods to avoid things like grey face. And some of my animations plain don't work. Still working on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on my new char, I still get stuck in infinite loading when entering breezehome and it still crashes in the exact same tower as before.
> 
> I'm doing the verify integrity thing and redoing it all. Ugh... this is why I don't like modding the game.


The Safety Load mod will get rid of the infinite load screen. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/46465/? Really is a sanity saver, this mod.

I get CTDs in certain spots too. Coming out of the apothecary in Whiterun results in CTD quite often. Ivarstead and the 7000 steps is a nightmare for me, I have to progress through that saving every 30 seconds until I get to High Hrothhar and can fast travel.


----------



## DIYDeath

Dont use safety load and skse together if you use skse's memory block feature. It will create issues.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Dont use safety load and skse together if you use skse's memory block feature. It will create issues.


That memory patch fix confuses me. I have to compile my own dll? Don't even know how. That's why I use Safety Load. If you're getting lots of CTds that won't help obviously but if infinite loading screens are the main problem, Safety Load is hassle free. If you could walk me through the memory fix that'd be great and I'll switch.


----------



## Scorpion49

I just re-installed this along with all of my mods that I had before, I used 4k textures so it looks nice and pretty. However, the game seems to be loading ultra low textures and using them very close to the character, and the high res ones pop in as I move. The game looks really bad like this and I'm not sure why its doing it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just re-installed this along with all of my mods that I had before, I used 4k textures so it looks nice and pretty. However, the game seems to be loading ultra low textures and using them very close to the character, and the high res ones pop in as I move. The game looks really bad like this and I'm not sure why its doing it.


That sounds like it could be fun, if you were on acid.


----------



## Krusher33

I know I said crash but I meant freeze.

And I have tried that safety load thing when I first encountered the infinite load on breezehome before. Didn't fix it.

I'm thinking I'm going have to just re-do the entire thing but don't know how.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That sounds like it could be fun, if you were on acid.


Yeah.... no. All the settings are maxed out too, I don't know why its getting texture pop a few yards in front of the character. Its like there is a circle drawn around the toon and right outside that is TES: morrowind lol.


----------



## Krusher33

Valtheim Towers is where I'm always freezing at. Google isn't helping me much. Found several people asking same thing but the thread ends without solution found.

I'm not finding anyone having problems with just breezehome never loading.

^ I'm guessing they're 2 very different issues but they're both breaking my game.

Edit: Forgot to turn my papyrus logging on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Valtheim Towers is where I'm always freezing at. Google isn't helping me much. Found several people asking same thing but the thread ends without solution found.
> 
> I'm not finding anyone having problems with just breezehome never loading.
> 
> ^ I'm guessing they're 2 very different issues but they're both breaking my game.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to turn my papyrus logging on.


Breezehome issues are almost always caused by mods, mainly because it is the house that the most people download mods for due to a few reasons:

- Whiterun is the first city you visit if you follow the storyline
- It is the easiest home to qualify for
- It is one of the cheapest homes
- It is one of the crappiest homes

If you download mods for it and you are using ELFX, make sure you check to see if there is an ELFX patch. Also make sure you are not using mods for the house that conflict with each other. For ELFX itself, I believe there was an option to not install ELFX for it.

As for Valtheim Towers, which one was that again?


----------



## Krusher33

I do have ELFX actually...

But looking at the ELFX's page, it says it's compatible with Breezehome mods.

Wait.. it says "Use "NoBreezhome" inside the main file. How do I do that?!

I uninstalled ELFX and reinstalled it and remember the no breezehome option and I remembered I had already installed that. But I gave it a shot anyways and it didn't fix the issue with that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I do have ELFX actually...
> 
> But looking at the ELFX's page, it says it's compatible with Breezehome mods.
> 
> Wait.. it says "Use "NoBreezhome" inside the main file. How do I do that?!


When you install it (usually using NMM) there is an step during installation that prompts you to choose to use it or not use it for breeze home.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I do have ELFX actually...
> 
> But looking at the ELFX's page, it says it's compatible with Breezehome mods.
> 
> Wait.. it says "Use "NoBreezhome" inside the main file. How do I do that?!
> 
> I uninstalled ELFX and reinstalled it and remember the no breezehome option and I remembered I had already installed that. But I gave it a shot anyways and it didn't fix the issue with that.


What other Breezehome mods do you have? Also does it happen in a new game?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As for Valtheim Towers, which one was that again?


It's the one on the way from Whiterun to High Hrothgar. Just past the standing stones about raising dead or something. A bandit outside demands a toll to pass.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I do have ELFX actually...
> 
> But looking at the ELFX's page, it says it's compatible with Breezehome mods.
> 
> Wait.. it says "Use "NoBreezhome" inside the main file. How do I do that?!
> 
> I uninstalled ELFX and reinstalled it and remember the no breezehome option and I remembered I had already installed that. But I gave it a shot anyways and it didn't fix the issue with that.
> 
> 
> 
> What other Breezehome mods do you have? Also does it happen in a new game?
Click to expand...

The breezehome fully upgradable.

I found patch. It didn't click on me that BFU is breezehome fully upgradable. These acronyms are driving me insane.

So I installed patch, uninstalled and reinstalled ELFX to leave "no breezehome" unchecked (per patch suggestion), ran LOOT, ran the reproccer and clicked patch, reloaded the game, went to breezehome and still infinite loading.

I like the breezehome fully upgradable because you can have enchanting table, alchemy table, and smithing all in the basement that doesn't require another loading screen, and yet the house be within walking distance of a vendor. I don't know any other homes that are like that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The breezehome fully upgradable.
> 
> I found patch. It didn't click on me that BFU is breezehome fully upgradable. These acronyms are driving me insane.
> 
> So I installed patch, uninstalled and reinstalled ELFX to leave "no breezehome" unchecked (per patch suggestion), ran LOOT, ran the reproccer and clicked patch, reloaded the game, went to breezehome and still infinite loading.
> 
> I like the breezehome fully upgradable because you can have enchanting table, alchemy table, and smithing all in the basement that doesn't require another loading screen, and yet the house be within walking distance of a vendor. I don't know any other homes that are like that.


That's why it is so popular. Does the same thing in a new user?


----------



## Krusher33

Tonight I'll try on a brand spanking new char.

Couldn't wait. Created new char, started in breezehome with the alternate life mod and it still infinite load.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Tonight I'll try on a brand spanking new char.
> 
> Couldn't wait. Created new char, started in breezehome with the alternate life mod and it still infinite load.


Here is what I would do... uninstall any and all mods related to Breezehome and see if the same thing happens in a new game. If it does, uninstall ELFX as well. If it still happens, issue will be one of the following:

- There is a mod that you are not finding due to bad naming scheme
- Corrupted textures that happen to be in Breezehome
- Corrupted game files that Breezehome uses


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Tonight I'll try on a brand spanking new char.
> 
> Couldn't wait. Created new char, started in breezehome with the alternate life mod and it still infinite load.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I would do... uninstall any and all mods related to Breezehome and see if the same thing happens in a new game. If it does, uninstall ELFX as well. If it still happens, issue will be one of the following:
> 
> - There is a mod that you are not finding due to bad naming scheme
> - Corrupted textures that happen to be in Breezehome
> - Corrupted game files that Breezehome uses
Click to expand...

Ok. Uninstalled the Breezehome Fully upgradeable and its ELFX patch. Ran Loot, ran reproc patch, created new char, alternate life to breezehome and it loaded fine.

So what's going wrong with my installation of the mod?

I saved outside the home. Exit game. Reinstalled BFU + patch, ran LOOT, ran reproc patch, reloaded game, and tried to enter breezehome and it infinite load again. :-/

I don't see any other patches of mods I have in the files list for BFU.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> That memory patch fix confuses me. I have to compile my own dll? Don't even know how. That's why I use Safety Load. If you're getting lots of CTds that won't help obviously but if infinite loading screens are the main problem, Safety Load is hassle free. If you could walk me through the memory fix that'd be great and I'll switch.


You don't need to compile your own dll's anymore use this: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50305


----------



## Krusher33

Looking at installation section of BFU it said to do another new save outside breezehome. Did that and now when I enter the game freeze during loading screen.

Put BFU and its patch as last in the load list, tried again, and it still freezes when trying to go into breezehome.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> That memory patch fix confuses me. I have to compile my own dll? Don't even know how. That's why I use Safety Load. If you're getting lots of CTds that won't help obviously but if infinite loading screens are the main problem, Safety Load is hassle free. If you could walk me through the memory fix that'd be great and I'll switch.


If you are using SKSE 1.7.0 or above just navigate to whatever skyrim is installed to on your computer /data/skse (if there is no folder titled skse in your skyrim data folder create one) then create or modify a file named "skse.ini" (to create an .ini file you have to have windows set to show file name extensions, this setting is generally located in folder view options, and create a text file and replace its name and file extension with skse.ini) Then open the file and add the lines:

Code:



Code:


[Memory]
DefaultHeapInitialAllocMB=768
ScrapHeapSizeMB=256

Just make sure you do uninstall safety load before running the game with this option.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> If you are using SKSE 1.7.0 or above just navigate to whatever skyrim is installed to on your computer /data/skse (if there is no folder titled skse in your skyrim data folder create one) then create or modify a file named "skse.ini" (to create an .ini file you have to have windows set to show file name extensions, this setting is generally located in folder view options, and create a text file and replace its name and file extension with skse.ini) Then open the file and add the lines:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Memory]
> DefaultHeapInitialAllocMB=768
> ScrapHeapSizeMB=256
> 
> Just make sure you do uninstall safety load before running the game with this option.


That also works. I just said to use ssme because its just two files and your good to go


----------



## taem

Well these are welcome developments, I was on skse 1.06 and back when I checked you had to compile this memory fix.

Which is better, SSME or the ini? Both very easy to do, just wondering what I should pick.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Well these are welcome developments, I was on skse 1.06 and back when I checked you had to compile this memory fix.
> 
> Which is better, SSME or the ini? Both very easy to do, just wondering what I should pick.


They both do the same thing they just do it differently.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ok. Uninstalled the Breezehome Fully upgradeable and its ELFX patch. Ran Loot, ran reproc patch, created new char, alternate life to breezehome and it loaded fine.
> 
> So what's going wrong with my installation of the mod?
> 
> I saved outside the home. Exit game. Reinstalled BFU + patch, ran LOOT, ran reproc patch, reloaded game, and tried to enter breezehome and it infinite load again. :-/
> 
> I don't see any other patches of mods I have in the files list for BFU.


Did you remove everything from Breezehome first?


----------



## Krusher33

Um... what do you mean? It was a start of alternate life. I didn't put anything in it. Unless it needs to be like... completely bought empty vanilla style type thing?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Um... what do you mean? It was a start of alternate life. I didn't put anything in it. Unless it needs to be like... completely bought empty vanilla style type thing?


OK never mind then! I would send a PM or comment on Nexus for the mod asking for help. Maybe the creator of the mod can help you out. It definitely seems to be some sort of conflict between the 2 though.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Um... what do you mean? It was a start of alternate life. I didn't put anything in it. Unless it needs to be like... completely bought empty vanilla style type thing?
> 
> 
> 
> OK never mind then! I would send a PM or comment on Nexus for the mod asking for help. Maybe the creator of the mod can help you out. It definitely seems to be some sort of conflict between the 2 though.
Click to expand...

I will post something in their forum tonight.

For now I tried just unchecking all the mods in the plugins list on NMM but left BFU checked. Ran LOOT, started game, did new save, tried entering breezehome and it just freezes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I will post something in their forum tonight.
> 
> For now I tried just unchecking all the mods in the plugins list on NMM but left BFU checked. Ran LOOT, started game, did new save, tried entering breezehome and it just freezes.


Have you considered deleting the mod from NMM, re-downloading it, and then re-installing it? It could be a bad download. If you already done this, I apologize in advance and must have missed where you mentioned it.


----------



## Krusher33

No I haven't done that. But when I had it at first, it was fine. I had created a char, alternate life started in that home, been in and out for some time, and eventually it just stopped loading. It's been awhile now so i don't remember if I had installed another mod and it went bad or not. I only started looking at it because I started getting game freeze by that one tower. At first I was thinking they were related but now I'm not sure.

I just feel like all this time wasted trying to figure it out would be better spent re-installing the game and all the mods. I just not sure how to start from scratch using the NMM. Do I have to go through and uninstall them all? Is there a quick way of doing it? Will reinstalling Skyrim delete the mods too?

As for reinstalling skyrim, I just do the delete local cache thingy in steam right?

Because even if we finally fix breezehome, there's still that other issue I'd have to spend a week figuring out. I rather just start from scratch but don't know where to start.

I tried googling it but there so many different methods for some reason. Some with deleting folders and then checking integrity, some just delete through steam and reinstalling, etc. Not sure which to go with. And how to go about not having mods still active when reinstalling the game.

Is there a true legit guide I can follow to reinstall a modded skyrim?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> No I haven't done that. But when I had it at first, it was fine. I had created a char, alternate life started in that home, been in and out for some time, and eventually it just stopped loading. It's been awhile now so i don't remember if I had installed another mod and it went bad or not. I only started looking at it because I started getting game freeze by that one tower. At first I was thinking they were related but now I'm not sure.
> 
> I just feel like all this time wasted trying to figure it out would be better spent re-installing the game and all the mods. I just not sure how to start from scratch using the NMM. Do I have to go through and uninstall them all? Is there a quick way of doing it? Will reinstalling Skyrim delete the mods too?
> 
> As for reinstalling skyrim, I just do the delete local cache thingy in steam right?
> 
> Because even if we finally fix breezehome, there's still that other issue I'd have to spend a week figuring out. I rather just start from scratch but don't know where to start.
> 
> I tried googling it but there so many different methods for some reason. Some with deleting folders and then checking integrity, some just delete through steam and reinstalling, etc. Not sure which to go with. And how to go about not having mods still active when reinstalling the game.
> 
> Is there a true legit guide I can follow to reinstall a modded skyrim?


NMM has a uninstall all active mods. Uninstalling skyrim is done by right clicking on it on steam and clicking "delete local content" afterwards go back to your skyrim folder and make sure its totally gone.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> They both do the same thing they just do it differently.


Do you do the memory blocks log check or just go with the default skse.ini file? If they do the same thing ssme seems much more convenient since it doesn't instruct you to do the memory block log.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Do you do the memory blocks log check or just go with the default skse.ini file? If they do the same thing ssme seems much more convenient since it doesn't instruct you to do the memory block log.


Hmm not sure what you mean, I just use ssme, toss those two files and go.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hmm not sure what you mean, I just use ssme, toss those two files and go.


For the skse.ini files, there was something about going to the wind helm docks, fighting guards, checking some memory heap stack to determine some memory heap stack value.

How about this issue, am I supposed to use Tes5edit to clean the masters every time my mod load out changes?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> For the skse.ini files, there was something about going to the wind helm docks, fighting guards, checking some memory heap stack to determine some memory heap stack value.
> 
> How about this issue, am I supposed to use Tes5edit to clean the masters every time my mod load out changes?


You only need to clean things once.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm in process of reinstalling my mods and following this realvision guide: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?

I may have figured out the freeze at Valtheim Towers. I missed the part where it said "also install SMIM Compatibility patch and if using ELFX also Enhanced Lights and FX Compatibility patch" on vivid landscapes dungeons and ruins.


----------



## Krusher33

Got everything installed so far. Breezehome works well.

But my florals outside looks like crap.


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok, this is seriously getting annoying. Anyone have any idea why my game looks like this?


----------



## 0m3g4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, this is seriously getting annoying. Anyone have any idea why my game looks like this?
> 
> Snip


looks like draw distance is set low, or you installed a mod that screwed your games settings up.
just my thoughts


----------



## Pimphare

Humble little town of Riverwood.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> *looks like draw distance is set low*, or you installed a mod that screwed your games settings up.
> just my thoughts


I agree.


----------



## szeged

Any info onif skyrim benefits from higher core count cpus? Or is it heavily single threaded? Can't decide if I wanna use the 4930k build or 4790k build for the dedicated skyrim machine.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Any info onif skyrim benefits from higher core count cpus? Or is it heavily single threaded? Can't decide if I wanna use the 4930k build or 4790k build for the dedicated skyrim machine.


Go for clock Speed, skyrim only uses (AFAIK) 2 threads


----------



## valgusepoiss

If you havent yet, use ini tweakes... will make threading more optimized









http://itcprosolutions.com/skyrimguides/tweak_guide.htm


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> If you havent yet, use ini tweakes... will make threading more optimized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://itcprosolutions.com/skyrimguides/tweak_guide.htm


Whoah...


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Any info onif skyrim benefits from higher core count cpus? Or is it heavily single threaded? Can't decide if I wanna use the 4930k build or 4790k build for the dedicated skyrim machine.


To each their own, but for a dedicated Skyrim machine I'd go with a 4670k and throw the difference in cost towards a solid graphics card or ssd. The performance of an I5 vs I7 in Skyrim is minuscule, therefore I myself couldn't justify the higher cost of an I7 mainly for that. If you're sold on getting an I7, you may also want to consider a 4770k.


----------



## szeged

I already got a 4790k machine and a 4930k machine up and running, went and got a 128gb ssd just for skyrim. Will have a 5960x machine just for ln2 benching soon, money's not a problem, finding out which one would be best for skyrim specifically is


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Any info onif skyrim benefits from higher core count cpus? Or is it heavily single threaded? Can't decide if I wanna use the 4930k build or 4790k build for the dedicated skyrim machine.


Up to 4 cores 2 cores, but can be .ini tweaked to use 4


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> If you havent yet, use ini tweakes... will make threading more optimized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://itcprosolutions.com/skyrimguides/tweak_guide.htm


In addition to that, you may also want to consider EWIs High SkyPrefs and inis v02b on the nexus.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51033/?
@szeged The mod author of the above link also claims that you can tweak the .ini in Skyrim to take advantage of more cores. Take a look at it..give him a pm and read some of the posts to get more info.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0m3g4*
> 
> looks like draw distance is set low, or you installed a mod that screwed your games settings up.
> just my thoughts


Thats the thing, everything is maxed out and I even checked the .ini file to make sure the values were correct. I only have some high res texture mods installed.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, this is seriously getting annoying. Anyone have any idea why my game looks like this?


Did you check to make sure anisotropic filtering settings are ok ? If your using an ENB, make sure you have it tuned off in your .ini, if not make sure its turned to 16x


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, this is seriously getting annoying. Anyone have any idea why my game looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you check to make sure anisotropic filtering settings are ok ? If your using an ENB, make sure you have it tuned off in your .ini, if not make sure its turned to 16x
Click to expand...

I found it best to disable AF in both enb and ini, and force it through CCC. Lowest overhead...not that AF is very expensive to begin with, but every little bit helps!

Edit to add: That looks like Ugrids set to low, maybe exterior cell buffer, maybe LOD settings to low? Could also be something as simple as the draw distance set to low with in game settings.

Edit again: I am betting on Ugrids


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I found it best to disable AF in both enb and ini, and force it through CCC. Lowest overhead...not that AF is very expensive to begin with, but every little bit helps!
> 
> Edit to add: That looks like Ugrids set to low, maybe exterior cell buffer, maybe LOD settings to low? Could also be something as simple as the draw distance set to low with in game settings.
> 
> Edit again: I am betting on Ugrids


I thought about ugrids as well, but it's like that up really close too. Not to say that it isn't the issue here.

Edit: I had to add the ugridstoload line in my .ini file. Just be careful messing with it. It can be tricky and cause CTDs, but it's reversable.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> If you havent yet, use ini tweakes... will make threading more optimized
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://itcprosolutions.com/skyrimguides/tweak_guide.htm


I tried the whole thing, looks like butt on mine. Not sure why. I think I'll go back to my previous settings and only use the multicore part of the guide.

This made me realize a possibility of why things don't look good with the mods this time around... I had the .ini files set to read only and so the mods didn't change things. How do I go about fixing that? Deactivate all mods again and redo the entire thing all over again?


----------



## valgusepoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I tried the whole thing, looks like butt on mine. Not sure why. I think I'll go back to my previous settings and only use the multicore part of the guide.
> 
> This made me realize a possibility of why things don't look good with the mods this time around... I had the .ini files set to read only and so the mods didn't change things. How do I go about fixing that? Deactivate all mods again and redo the entire thing all over again?


I may be wrong but i bet mods cant make changes to Skyrim main ini files.


----------



## SoloCamo

So... I've been a TES fan and have ran mods since Morrowind (still playing the morrowind overhaul at the moment)... that said for Skyrim I've gone the lazy route and have about 22 mods through steam.

Is there anything similar to ENB's on steam or something I can use? Really not looking for anything crazy, just want to get a less dreary feeling when I play the game, think more like the vividness of oblivion.. with snow

Any suggestions?

If I can't use steam for this, what would be the best starting point?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I had to add the ugridstoload line in my .ini file. Just be careful messing with it. It can be tricky and cause CTDs, *but it's reversable*.


If you make the uGridsToLoad number bigger (e.g. 5->7) then save your game, you cannot go back (7->5) and still use that save. Going up is always ok.

I've heard it's better to tweak the LOD distances than use uGrids though.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> So... I've been a TES fan and have ran mods since Morrowind (still playing the morrowind overhaul at the moment)... that said for Skyrim I've gone the lazy route and have about 22 mods through steam.
> Is there anything similar to ENB's on steam or something I can use? Really not looking for anything crazy, just want to get a less dreary feeling when I play the game, think more like the vividnessof oblivion.. with snow
> Any suggestions?
> If I can't use steam for this, what would be the best starting point?


Check this out: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52718/?
No ENB but still Looks nice!

EDIT:
Sorry for the double post


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I had to add the ugridstoload line in my .ini file. Just be careful messing with it. It can be tricky and cause CTDs, *but it's reversable*.
> 
> 
> 
> If you make the uGridsToLoad number bigger (e.g. 5->7) then save your game, you cannot go back (7->5) and still use that save. Going up is always ok.
> 
> I've heard it's better to tweak the LOD distances than use uGrids though.
Click to expand...

It can be reversed.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41592/?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> If you make the uGridsToLoad number bigger (e.g. 5->7) then save your game, you cannot go back (7->5) and still use that save. Going up is always ok.
> 
> I've heard it's better to tweak the LOD distances than use uGrids though.


You can go back down on the ugrids. You have to do it while game is running though. With game running, tab out and open .ini file to make changes to ugrids and save it, tab back into game open console and type refreshini then hit enter and exit console. Lastly create a new game save and you should be good to go.









Edit: Thus you won't be able to use old game saves.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It can be reversed.
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41592/?


That's awesome, thanks for bringing it to my Attention. But is vanilla still unreversable?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> You can go back down on the ugrids. You have to do it while game is running though. With game running, tab out and open .ini file to make changes to ugrids and save it, tab back into game open console and type refreshini then hit enter and exit console. Lastly create a new game save and you should be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Thus you won't be able to use old game saves.










I'm going to do that tomorrow, turn ugrids back to 5 and crank the LOD distances instead, see if I get a smoother exerience.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That's awesome, thanks for bringing it to my Attention. But is vanilla still unreversable?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do that tomorrow, turn ugrids back to 5 and crank the LOD distances instead, see if I get a smoother exerience.
> 
> Thanks guys!


Yeah ugrids tax the heck out of a gpu. I learned the hard way. I used the method I posted and it worked like a charm. Good luck!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That's awesome, thanks for bringing it to my Attention. But is vanilla still unreversable?


requires SKSE


----------



## Krusher33

I figured out that "Lush Trees and Grass" was making my game look horribad.

Edit: Best way to explain it is that the trees went all minecraft in the distance and the florals went all van gogh.


----------



## HarrisLam

so last night I had a bit of time, fired up skyrim and tried to solve my CTD problem.

Recap : CTD at (or ~3 seconds after) a load screen triggered by opening a door. Most of the time it's exterior -> interior or vice versa, doors between interior areas do not seem to have a problem.

So what I did was to de-activate all mods and start a new game, opened my first "city door" at white run. Got through.

I then re-activated all mods I want and start another new game, opened that same door at white run. That got through as well.

And while I thought HEY it seems the problem is gone, I continue playing on this 3rd character, the CTD happened when I went through the main quest in Dragonsreach I told the Jarl of Whiterun about the dragon, and the Jarl introduce me to the mage called Farengar who told me to fetch the item in the mountains. Took that quest, walk out of dragonsreach and BAM, back to desktop I go.

And iirc, that's *EXACTLY* the point where I had my first CTD of this sort, just that when it happened the first time, I console-commanded out of it and my character was able to go into the mountains and finish that quest, but that's pretty much as far as I can take it without opening any doors in Whiterun. Also, riverwood does not seem to have problems with the doors. Only Dragonsreach and the "companion" base of whiterun. Did not have the chances to learn about other doors in whiterun

This seems to be a very important clue about what's going on. Maybe its not the new mods I added step by step. Maybe there's a major mod I've had the whole game, it just doesn't have a problem until getting to that point of the story. Otherwise, I don't see how I should have a problem getting out when I didn't have a problem getting in.

If I can find the time tonight, I'll de-activate all the mods again and play that 2nd character I made through vanilla, and see if I get CTD at the same story point. If I do though......man...... I guess re-install cannot be avoided?

I'm pretty sure I played through the starting cave area for like 10 times now, and I've never gone further than fetching that item for the main quest (which is like 20-40 minutes in with no side quests). All this just for my desired mods to get their stuff together, and they still don't.....so sad...


----------



## Tagkaman

If your retesting that area in particular it might be an idea to make a vanilla save right there and the load mods onto that just so you don't have to play through all the garbage every time.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> If your retesting that area in particular it might be an idea to make a vanilla save right there and the load mods onto that just so you don't have to play through all the garbage every time.


That works under the assumption of "particular area being the only one in the entire game that has that issue".

I'll be very happy if that works, but if it doesn't....I'll have to have a vanilla character as a "shadow" on side of my main, and whenever I get problems I'll have to play past that point with the vanilla character and change things back....For example, if the CTD issue only *starts* at whiterun and plagues through the entire game, I'll literally need the vanilla shadow character to open every door for me....might as well just play the game with vanilla entirely and only mod the game up for screenshots

It also doesn't help that my main is a girl and my current vanilla tester is a dude lol....

Anyway, fingers crossed for tonight's testing~


----------



## Thingamajig

Got a problem with my skyrim game. It appears as though most saves seem to give me problems, even when it's on new characters.

The problem is; if i start a new game, save and quit, reload, hit continue = CTD.

If i reload the game, go to load>Savegame, it works fine.

Using "continue" from the main menu, in most cases, results in either an infinite loading screen or CTD, yet "Load" is fine? wth?

The only significant change to my Skyrim was when i swapped over from Nexus Mod Manager to the "Mod Organizer" of which i reinstalled everything -- yes, everything, even Skyrim -- Never experienced such an odd problem like this before.

Perhaps it's ENB? As i did change some of it's values not long ago, but i'd have thought i'd have experienced this sooner if so. Another mod could possibly be Autosave Manager but i've been using that for freakin' ages with no issue.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Got a problem with my skyrim game. It appears as though most saves seem to give me problems, even when it's on new characters.
> 
> The problem is; if i start a new game, save and quit, reload, hit continue = CTD.
> 
> If i reload the game, go to load>Savegame, it works fine.
> 
> Using "continue" from the main menu, in most cases, results in either an infinite loading screen or CTD, yet "Load" is fine? wth?
> 
> The only significant change to my Skyrim was when i swapped over from Nexus Mod Manager to the "Mod Organizer" of which i reinstalled everything -- yes, everything, even Skyrim -- Never experienced such an odd problem like this before.
> 
> Perhaps it's ENB? As i did change some of it's values not long ago, but i'd have thought i'd have experienced this sooner if so. Another mod could possibly be Autosave Manager but i've been using that for freakin' ages with no issue.


is mod organizer showing you any load order problems? Have you checked your papyrus log?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> is mod organizer showing you any load order problems? Have you checked your papyrus log?


Naw, all basics are covered. Been modding TES for many years so know how delicate load order's n suchlike are. I do run 230 mods but they've always coexisted together very well.

LOOT gives me no problems at all, other then a few warnings on dirty edits. Papyrus log is all good from what i looked into, so really scratching my head on this one.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Got a problem with my skyrim game. It appears as though most saves seem to give me problems, even when it's on new characters.
> 
> The problem is; if i start a new game, save and quit, reload, hit continue = CTD.
> 
> If i reload the game, go to load>Savegame, it works fine.
> 
> Using "continue" from the main menu, in most cases, results in either an infinite loading screen or CTD, yet "Load" is fine? wth?
> 
> The only significant change to my Skyrim was when i swapped over from Nexus Mod Manager to the "Mod Organizer" of which i reinstalled everything -- yes, everything, even Skyrim -- Never experienced such an odd problem like this before.
> 
> Perhaps it's ENB? As i did change some of it's values not long ago, but i'd have thought i'd have experienced this sooner if so. Another mod could possibly be Autosave Manager but i've been using that for freakin' ages with no issue.


A lot of people say the Save system is buggy, especially Autosaves and quicksaves. "Continue" may have the same issue. One quick thing to check is to turn down your visuals to low/medium and then try to load it up see if that changes anything. When I was modding/playing Fallout 3, sometimes my game would become unstable just from the vram needed that my gpu couldn't provide. Just the initial burst crashed the engine basically, whereas I could play through just fine. Even if your system can handle it, the engine may just be unstable for the initial loadup with so many mods.

Someone mentioned Safety Load mod a while back, that might help you.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm so paranoid about breezehome now. I go into it EVERY time I come to whiterun now just to be sure.

The only annoyance I have now is that the distance is blurry at times. Like if I'm hiding behind a rock, the people I'm trying to watch is all blurred out. I have no idea what mod is doing that and I don't remember it happening before my reinstallation. Anyone know what settings would disable that?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> A lot of people say the Save system is buggy, especially Autosaves and quicksaves. "Continue" may have the same issue. One quick thing to check is to turn down your visuals to low/medium and then try to load it up see if that changes anything. When I was modding/playing Fallout 3, sometimes my game would become unstable just from the vram needed that my gpu couldn't provide. Just the initial burst crashed the engine basically, whereas I could play through just fine. Even if your system can handle it, the engine may just be unstable for the initial loadup with so many mods.
> 
> Someone mentioned Safety Load mod a while back, that might help you.


I used to run Safetyload, but after i realized ENBBoost basically does the same thing, plenty of evidence suggested it was redundant, so removed it quite a while ago - long before this issue anywhoo.

And yeah, although my game is heavily modified (along with many ini tweaks both to game and ENB) i do monitor resource usage using Skyrim Performance Monitor. All of which are well within acceptable boundries. GPU usage for example never exceeds 1600 MB, ram, around 2.7 gigs....etc.

I should also mention that these save files themselves, being new, are also not bloated or big - around 5-7mb depending on how far into i get.


----------



## BruceB

I changed my uGridsToLoad Setting today, then followed this guide:
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55921/?
for the LOD Settings.
It Looks better and Plays much smoother than before! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm so paranoid about breezehome now. I go into it EVERY time I come to whiterun now just to be sure.
> 
> The only annoyance I have now is that the distance is blurry at times. Like if I'm hiding behind a rock, the people I'm trying to watch is all blurred out. I have no idea what mod is doing that and I don't remember it happening before my reinstallation. Anyone know what settings would disable that?


Sounds like Depth of Field (DOF) either from an ENB or some type of visual enhancement mod. I don't think vanilla Skyrim has DOF


----------



## Phaster89

hello everyone, i'm building a new rig this coming week but haven't pulled the trigger on the purchase so i've been lurking this thread in order to decide which gpu to get, my config will be i5 4690 (non k), 8gb of ram at 1600mhz and after reading somewhere in this thread that a 2gb gtx 770 couldn't handle mods + enb, i can't decide which gpu to get:

- 2gb gtx 770
- 4gb gtx 770
- 4gb r9 290 (non x)
- 3gb r9 280x

i'll be playing at 1080p with about 200+ mods including many texture mods that my laptop simply couldn't handle, i will only go up resolution wise to 4k in about 3/4 gpu generations and i don't want to upgrade my gpu anytime soon


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> hello everyone, i'm building a new rig this coming week but haven't pulled the trigger on the purchase so i've been lurking this thread in order to decide which gpu to get, my config will be i5 4690 (non k), 8gb of ram at 1600mhz and after reading somewhere in this thread that a 2gb gtx 770 couldn't handle mods + enb, i can't decide which gpu to get:
> 
> - 2gb gtx 770
> - 4gb gtx 770
> - 4gb r9 290 (non x)
> - 3gb r9 280x
> 
> i'll be playing at 1080p with about 200+ mods including many texture mods that my laptop simply couldn't handle, i will only go up resolution wise to 4k in about 3/4 gpu generations and i don't want to upgrade my gpu anytime soon


Might as well go with the R9 290 since it's the best card there. It is overkill for 1080p at the moment, but who knows if that will change. Of course, I'm assuming you won't have a CPU bottleneck.

As for 2GB not being enough for modded Skyrim, it's borderline. I have a 2GB GTX 680 at 1080p (which is basically an underclocked GTX 770), and l get occasional frame rate dips that are temporarily remedied by using the _pcb_ console command in-game. So I'm pretty sure I'd benefit from more VRAM. I use a vast combination of graphics mods, I really don't advise getting a GPU with under 3GB VRAM for modded Skyrim.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I really don't advise getting a GPU with under 3GB VRAM for modded Skyrim.


Preach it! The fastest single card solution with a robust memory is top for skyrim. I built my system around a 1080 monitor, and a 7970 was fine, but now that I am eyefinity, I wish I had gone with the Titan instead of the theoretically faster 7970 xfire. Xfire sucks big floppy donkey prick in skyrim...dont do it.


----------



## Phaster89

i've read several times that amd/ati drivers are rubbish and why most people flock to nvidia, is it true? has anyone with ati gpus had any issues regarding drivers?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> i've read several times that amd/ati drivers are rubbish and why most people flock to nvidia, is it true? has anyone with ati gpus had any issues regarding drivers?


Yes, xfire frame pacing is atrocious. Single GPU works better.


----------



## NameUnknown

I personally don't see why people say this. My GPU progression is as follows, and only once did I have driver issues.....quadfire with dual 5970s and the issue had 0 effect on gameplay, just on Catalyst Control Center. I couldn't adjust clocks and fan speeds on 1 of the 4 GPUs via CCC, in games though I had 0 issues with that setup. Never had any driver issues with games.

600GT-->X800-->4850-->2x 4890 -->5970-->2x 5970-->5970-->280X

EDIT: Forgot why i came to the thread after seeing the driver post









I am now a heavy plate wearing, dual wielding, Argonian vampire. I'm also debating sacking every city that supports the Stormcloaks, will this mess up my ability to buy all three houses and not just Lakeview Manor?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I personally don't see why people say this. My GPU progression is as follows, and only once did I have driver issues.....quadfire with dual 5970s and the issue had 0 effect on gameplay, just on Catalyst Control Center. I couldn't adjust clocks and fan speeds on 1 of the 4 GPUs via CCC, in games though I had 0 issues with that setup. Never had any driver issues with games.
> 
> 600GT-->X800-->4850-->2x 4890 -->5970-->2x 5970-->5970-->280X


Good for you. DX9 xfire frame pacing is a well documented problem for many people. I myself have tried everything under the sun to get Skyrim to run in xfire without frame times being do-do, and it just wont happen. I built this system around the idea that I wanted Skyrim to the max...but now I take 30 fps on one card because the xfire support is goat squeezings.

Edit:

Here: even on the new 295x2 its a problem.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-R9-295X2-8GB-Graphics-Card-Review/Skyrim


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I personally don't see why people say this. My GPU progression is as follows, and only once did I have driver issues.....quadfire with dual 5970s and the issue had 0 effect on gameplay, just on Catalyst Control Center. I couldn't adjust clocks and fan speeds on 1 of the 4 GPUs via CCC, in games though I had 0 issues with that setup. Never had any driver issues with games.
> 
> 600GT-->X800-->4850-->2x 4890 -->5970-->2x 5970-->5970-->280X
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. DX9 xfire frame pacing is a well documented problem for many people. I myself have tried everything under the sun to get Skyrim to run in xfire without frame times being do-do, and it just wont happen. I built this system around the idea that I wanted Skyrim to the max...but now I take 30 fps on one card because the xfire support is goat squeezings.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Here: even on the new 295x2 its a problem.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-R9-295X2-8GB-Graphics-Card-Review/Skyrim
Click to expand...

How heavily modded is your Skyrim?


----------



## boredgunner

After my past experiences with SLI, I'll never recommend multi-GPU again. Especially in this day and age, when a single GPU can get you 60 FPS or more in pretty much every game at 1440p on max detail.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> How heavily modded is your Skyrim?


Heavily

should not matter, we should have smooth frame times no matter what the FPS is. If I have smooth ~30 single card, I should have smooth ~60 in xfire.


----------



## Phaster89

alright, my choices are as follows (i've included prices just to give you a perspective):



i'm very inclined towards the acx, on hardocp (http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/04/amd_radeon_r9_290_video_card_review/8#.U9VnrrGDccs) the 290 gets to about 90ºC and "drinks" about 100w more on load


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> alright, my choices are as follows (i've included prices just to give you a perspective):


2 gbs doesnt cut it for skyrim with the hd dlc added, i've hit 1.5gbs used when i turn fxaa on.

get the 290 its the most powerful of all 4 cards and out of the 4gb cards its the cheapest.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm researching about the memory patch and don't understand... in this guide, what .ini file are they referring to? the enblocal.ini? http://enbdev.com/ctdfix.html

Nevermind, found it.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm researching about the memory patch and don't understand... in this guide, what .ini file are they referring to? the enblocal.ini? http://enbdev.com/ctdfix.html


I think they're talking about the 4GB Memory patch? If so, it was included in one of the offical patches so you shouldn't Need it.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> alright, my choices are as follows (i've included prices just to give you a perspective):
> 
> 
> 
> i'm very inclined towards the acx, on hardocp (http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/04/amd_radeon_r9_290_video_card_review/8#.U9VnrrGDccs) the 290 gets to about 90ºC and "drinks" about 100w more on load


Maybe I'm just one of the lucky few, but I get smooth buttery gameplay with dual Evga Gtx 760 2gb reference cards fairly heavily modded. Note that mine are water cooled and I've noticed a substantial gain in performance not only in benchmarks but in real world. Unless you're planning to water cool a R9 290 I'd go with something else. Temperatures play a huge role performance.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm researching about the memory patch and don't understand... in this guide, what .ini file are they referring to? the enblocal.ini? http://enbdev.com/ctdfix.html
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're talking about the 4GB Memory patch? If so, it was included in one of the offical patches so you shouldn't Need it.
Click to expand...

As I understand, in order to activate it, you have to put:

Code:



Code:


[NotPlacebo].
GiveFirstBornToSheson=1

in skse.ini


----------



## SoloCamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> Unless you're planning to water cool a R9 290 I'd go with something else. Temperatures play a huge role performance.


That's crazy to recommend something else over the 290 on the choices... a 290 is out of their leagues, even if throttled due to overheating (which I assure you it won't with any decent air cooled card, aka all out now)


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> As I understand, in order to activate it, you have to put:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [NotPlacebo].
> GiveFirstBornToSheson=1
> 
> in skse.ini


that is to activate the hacksaw version of the memorytweak in the enb ini. If you have the current version of skse, place the following in your skse.ini file:

Code:



Code:


[Memory]
DefaultHeapInitialAllocMB=768
ScrapHeapSizeMB=256

This will enable the memory patch, now stably built into skse.


----------



## inedenimadam

Skyrim Beautiful Followers did a great job on Mjoll


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoloCamo*
> 
> That's crazy to recommend something else over the 290 on the choices... a 290 is out of their leagues, even if throttled due to overheating (which I assure you it won't with any decent air cooled card, aka all out now)


Yeah unless you have a terrible case, you'll be fine with an R9 290. You won't have to water cool it, though it will probably be on the loud side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> Skyrim Beautiful Followers did a great job on Mjoll


She looks like a little kid now in skimpy armor, opposed to the hardened adventurer she is. So no, not a great job at all.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> She looks like a little kid now in skimpy armor, opposed to the hardened adventurer she is. So no, not a great job at all.


this

i hate all the skimpy armor crap the 12 year old follower stuff. it just ruins the immersion and turns skyrim from a fun game to something i would see on pron sites.


----------



## NameUnknown

Finally got the whole feeding thing down, have to take my gear off so I dont wake the people even while sneaking. This could make things interesting.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Finally got the whole feeding thing down, have to take my gear off so I dont wake the people even while sneaking. This could make things interesting.


well serana always said feeding was intimate.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Finally got the whole feeding thing down, have to take my gear off so I dont wake the people even while sneaking. This could make things interesting.


I wonder if the town guards will try to arrest you, or just beat the crap out of you for being a perv!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> She looks like a little kid now in skimpy armor, opposed to the hardened adventurer she is. So no, not a great job at all.
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> i hate all the skimpy armor crap the 12 year old follower stuff. it just ruins the immersion and turns skyrim from a fun game to something i would see on pron sites.
Click to expand...

Meh...she is still covered up to her neck with steel. I guess I see the point about immersion breaking...but whatever...Mjoll needed a face lift!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> She looks like a little kid now in skimpy armor, opposed to the hardened adventurer she is. So no, not a great job at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> this
> 
> i hate all the skimpy armor crap the 12 year old follower stuff. it just ruins the immersion and turns skyrim from a fun game to something i would see on pron sites.


How dare he play the game like that!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> As I understand, in order to activate it, you have to put:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [NotPlacebo].
> GiveFirstBornToSheson=1
> 
> in skse.ini
> 
> 
> 
> that is to activate the hacksaw version of the memorytweak in the enb ini. If you have the current version of skse, place the following in your skse.ini file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [Memory]
> DefaultHeapInitialAllocMB=768
> ScrapHeapSizeMB=256
> 
> This will enable the memory patch, now stably built into skse.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what's in there already and so I've gotten confused and left it alone. Too many conflicting information.


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How dare he play the game like that!


According to the nexus that's how 40% of people play the game. Just accept that there are many 9 year olds who play this game


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> According to the nexus that's how 40% of people play the game. Just accept that there are many 9 year olds who play this game


There's stats for that kind of stuff?

Edit: Just thinking about it, if anyone needed a makeover its Uthgerd


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







She looks older then my grandmother at that rate maybe she can wield a great big two handed weapon


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> According to the nexus that's how 40% of people play the game. Just accept that there are many 9 year olds who play this game


They're not 9 year olds, most of them are adults who for some reason want their video game characters to look like 13 year old girls in skimpy clothing. It's really creepy.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They're not 9 year olds, most of them are adults who for some reason want their video game characters to look like 13 year old girls in skimpy clothing. It's really creepy.


i can understand wanting to make your toon younger to match your age (thats what i did with my toon) but when your making your toon look 13 in a game like this then throwing some steel plate armor with the belly portion missing... yeah its a little weird. but idk that may just be me, i have a sister and almost lost another one twice now so i may be a little protective.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i can understand wanting to make your toon younger to match your age (thats what i did with my toon) but when your making your toon look 13 in a game like this then throwing some steel plate armor with the belly portion missing... yeah its a little weird. but idk that may just be me, i have a sister and almost lost another one twice now so i may be a little protective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> According to the nexus that's how 40% of people play the game. Just accept that there are many 9 year olds who play this game


1. That mod did not make the followers 13.
2. Changing a face or armor to be less Uthgred does not kill immersion.
3. There are some pervs on nexus...don't lump me in with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How dare he play the game like that!


Internet sarcasm detected, and appreciated.

Next thing you know I am going to get accused of being racist and gay because my toon is black and built like a tank. I think he might be showing a little bit of leg there too.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Next thing you know I am going to get accused of being racist and gay because my toon is black and built like a tank. I think he might be showing a little bit of leg there too.


OMG The horrors!

Edit: Some how your quotes are linking back to me even though I didn't say those things


----------



## boredgunner

The one in post #11435 is most certainly in the age range of 13-15. Though it's not nearly as bad as the horror I just saw in the official screenshot thread. Granted, nobody called you a perv, we don't know your age or anything about you. Though the amount of them on nexus and on the internet in general is overwhelming, it seems to be the majority of PC gamers who play the game.









Fun fact: Oblivion made blacks (Redguards) start with lower intelligence.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The one in post #11435 is most certainly in the age range of 13-15. Though it's not nearly as bad as the horror I just saw in the official screenshot thread. Granted, nobody called you a perv, we don't know your age or anything about you. Though the amount of them on nexus and on the internet in general is overwhelming, it seems to be the majority of PC gamers who play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact: Oblivion made blacks (Redguards) start with lower intelligence.


you think thats bad you should go look at tesalliance.com they have a gallery bar at the top and its just no stop bikini armor


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Edit: Some how your quotes are linking back to me even though I didn't say those things


ninja'd


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Just watched some of the videos for Skyrim on the first page of this thread, and I have to say that I'm thoroughly impressed.

Glad I bought The Elder Scrolls Anthology early last week.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> alright, my choices are as follows (i've included prices just to give you a perspective):
> 
> 
> 
> i'm very inclined towards the acx, on hardocp (http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/04/amd_radeon_r9_290_video_card_review/8#.U9VnrrGDccs) the 290 gets to about 90ºC and "drinks" about 100w more on load


Whoops I picked a bad time to stop following this thread, I could have given you my personal experience with the 290 a bit earlier. With Skyrim modded to a ridiculous extent I see around 3.2/4 GB Vram usage. If you're going to upgrade a GPU exclusively/mostly for Skyrim, you're going to want a 4GB Vram card, it's one of the few times I'd ever recommend getting one, for most other games it's silly at 1080p.

A 290 is much faster than a 770, there's no reason not to get one when it's the same price. Try and get an aftermarket cooler, the stock cooler is what has the 90c throttling issues. Good non reference coolers will get to 68-76 c under load, though I guess it'd be more like 70-78c for Skyrim.

These are some of the differences between non reference coolers if you decide to pick up a r9 290:
For overclocking: Tri-X > PCS+ > DCU II > MSI Gaming
Bang for buck: Tri-X > PCS+ > MSI Gaming > DCU II
Best cooling: PCS+ > Tri-X > MSI Gaming > DCU II
Quietest Cooler: MSI Gaming > PCS+ > Tri-X > DCU II

Keep in mind the Tri-X is about 28cm long, but only takes up 2 slots. The PCS+ takes up 3 slots and is of similar length to the Tri-X. The MSI Gaming/DCU II is shorter but has two larger fans to compensate so it's going to be wider. If your case/MOBO can fit any of these get whatever is cheaper, though maybe pay a little more for the PCS+ or Tri-X. Don't get a reference cooler period if you're planning on using the stock cooler.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The one in post #11435 is most certainly in the age range of 13-15. Though it's not nearly as bad as the horror I just saw in the official screenshot thread. Granted, nobody called you a perv, we don't know your age or anything about you. Though the amount of them on nexus and on the internet in general is overwhelming, it seems to be the majority of PC gamers who play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun fact: Oblivion made blacks (Redguards) start with lower intelligence.


Along with nords and orcs







. If I were to defend it from a lore perspective, I'd say Orcs, Redguards, and Nords would be the least likely to pursue academics, and therefore be less intelligent, though not necessarily less able to learn. Out of those three though, Redguards are certainly the least deserving of a worse intelligence rating at the start. We've seen how against magic the Nords are in comparison to the Imperials and Dunmer in Oblivion and Morrowind, it wouldn't be all that surprising for nomadic Redgaurds to be all that different.

In all seriousness though, they're probably being racist







.


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Whoops I picked a bad time to stop following this thread, I could have given you my personal experience with the 290 a bit earlier. With Skyrim modded to a ridiculous extent I see around 3.2/4 GB Vram usage. If you're going to upgrade a GPU exclusively/mostly for Skyrim, you're going to want a 4GB Vram card, it's one of the few times I'd ever recommend getting one, for most other games it's silly at 1080p.
> 
> A 290 is much faster than a 770, there's no reason not to get one when it's the same price. Try and get an aftermarket cooler, the stock cooler is what has the 90c throttling issues. Good non reference coolers will get to 68-76 c under load, though I guess it'd be more like 70-78c for Skyrim.
> 
> These are some of the differences between non reference coolers if you decide to pick up a r9 290:
> For overclocking: Tri-X > PCS+ > DCU II > MSI Gaming
> Bang for buck: Tri-X > PCS+ > MSI Gaming > DCU II
> Best cooling: PCS+ > Tri-X > MSI Gaming > DCU II
> Quietest Cooler: MSI Gaming > PCS+ > Tri-X > DCU II
> 
> Keep in mind the Tri-X is about 28cm long, but only takes up 2 slots. The PCS+ takes up 3 slots and is of similar length to the Tri-X. The MSI Gaming/DCU II is shorter but has two larger fans to compensate so it's going to be wider. If your case/MOBO can fit any of these get whatever is cheaper, though maybe pay a little more for the PCS+ or Tri-X. Don't get a reference cooler period if you're planning on using the stock cooler.


the length is not relevant, i can always remove a hdd cage of the cm 690 3, i can get my hands on:

- msi twinfrozr oc
- asus dc2 oc
- gigabyte windforce

where does the gigabyte windforce 3 fit in your 4 categories? also, in portugal the asus gets 3 year warranty while the other 2 only two years


----------



## Tagkaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1. That mod did not make the followers 13.
> 2. Changing a face or armor to be less Uthgred does not kill immersion.
> 3. There are some pervs on nexus...don't lump me in with them.


Sorry if that came off as rude I was just trying to explain it. I don't really know your motivations and I'm sure they're justified for you.

Its just quite a few people who frequent this particular thread take a more purist stance when it comes to body/armour mods.


----------



## Krusher33

Like me. Just a few days ago I found a healer follower I was interested in but it required a particular body mod. I could care less about titties in a game so I passed on it. Shame too, she looked useful.

Arissa is driving me nuts with the horse. She keeps following me around on the horse even though I have set to follow me on foot. She takes forever getting on it too when I get on my horse. I'd get on my horse and she'd just mosey on over at a slow pace, then gets on her horse. Like really? Pick up the pace maybe? We got a world to save here.

It got to the point where when we get off the horse, I go into mcm and turn off follower's horse. Annoying.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Finally got the whole feeding thing down, have to take my gear off so I dont wake the people even while sneaking. This could make things interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the town guards will try to arrest you, or just beat the crap out of you for being a perv!
Click to expand...

They can try all they like but they wont succeed. If I get caught doing something I just kill the guards. My Riften bounty, without doing any special other than fighting, is approaching 30k. I've sold to various vendors innumerable guard armor sets. Full Daedric armor, skill points being buried into One Hand & Heavy Armor. If I ever need it I have the Daedric shield too.

Question about Hearthfire:
I know bandits can kidnap your spouse, but can they also loot your home? I need to offload all the crap I have on my guy but I don't want to if its lootable by bandits. The only issue I have had so far is a giant that came wondering by, outside of that I cleared all the bandit hideouts and witch places near Lakeview Manor after starting my home.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 1. That mod did not make the followers 13.
> 
> 2. Changing a face or armor to be less Uthgred does not kill immersion.
> 
> 3. There are some pervs on nexus...don't lump me in with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if that came off as rude I was just trying to explain it. I don't really know your motivations and I'm sure they're justified for you.
> 
> Its just quite a few people who frequent this particular thread take a more purist stance when it comes to body/armour mods.
Click to expand...

What do you use for NPCs? The NPCs have always felt very much vanilla in my heavily modded game..being mostly the same body type, same blocky faces, same crappy hair. How about diversity? We know bethesda can make an ugly NPC, and then make the rest look exactly the same. Why not make some beautiful? Why not makes some short and fat? Why in gods name is there not a single amputee with all the bandits on the road? This was my motivation for installing that mod yesterday.

After running around looking at some of the other followers, "Skyrim Beautiful Followers" is admittedly not lore friendly, and will be getting cut from the list. When I had three of them behind me, it looked more like groupies for a band than hardened warriors.

I still want to do something about the homogeneous NPCs/followers. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What do you use for NPCs? The NPCs have always felt very much vanilla in my heavily modded game..being mostly the same body type, same blocky faces, same crappy hair. How about diversity? We know bethesda can make an ugly NPC, and then make the rest look exactly the same. Why not make some beautiful? Why not makes some short and fat? Why in gods name is there not a single amputee with all the bandits on the road? This was my motivation for installing that mod yesterday.
> 
> After running around looking at some of the other followers, "Skyrim Beautiful Followers" is admittedly not lore friendly, and will be getting cut from the list. When I had three of them behind me, it looked more like groupies for a band than hardened warriors.
> 
> I still want to do something about the homogeneous NPCs/followers. Any suggestions are welcome.


Totally agree on your first part.

let the beautiful mage followers stay instead? While you're right on the warriors part, I don't see how mages should be ripped, hairy and sweaty while having scars on the face.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Why not makes some short and fat? Why in gods name is there not a single amputee with all the bandits on the road?


The more I Play Skyrim the more I think this too.
I get it that they can't spend 100 hours marking the countors of one NPC's left Hand, but couldn't they have randomised the heights a Little bit? Almost everyone (of a race) is the same height and the more I see it, the odder it Looks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> The more I Play Skyrim the more I think this too.
> I get it that they can't spend 100 hours marking the countors of one NPC's left Hand, but couldn't they have randomised the heights a Little bit? Almost everyone (of a race) is the same height and the more I see it, the odder it Looks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What do you use for NPCs? The NPCs have always felt very much vanilla in my heavily modded game..being mostly the same body type, same blocky faces, same crappy hair. How about diversity? We know bethesda can make an ugly NPC, and then make the rest look exactly the same. Why not make some beautiful? Why not makes some short and fat? Why in gods name is there not a single amputee with all the bandits on the road? This was my motivation for installing that mod yesterday.
> 
> After running around looking at some of the other followers, "Skyrim Beautiful Followers" is admittedly not lore friendly, and will be getting cut from the list. When I had three of them behind me, it looked more like groupies for a band than hardened warriors.
> 
> I still want to do something about the homogeneous NPCs/followers. Any suggestions are welcome.


The answer is because the dev team, while great at making the foundation for a great open world game, sucks at the finer details and mechanics of the game. They have enough issues with Q/A as it is, I would personally dread them attempting to go beyond that. There are actually mods for this. I personally used one that adjusted the sizes of different races and monsters. I forgot what it was called, but giants are huge and different races came in different sizes. I want to point out however, that this doesn't adjust things like weight. Weight sees to only work with breast size or how muscular a build is depending on gender.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The answer is because the dev team, while great at making the foundation for a great open world game, *sucks at the finer details and mechanics of the game. They have enough issues with Q/A as it is, I would personally dread them attempting to go beyond that.* There are actually mods for this. I personally used one that adjusted the sizes of different races and monsters. I forgot what it was called, but giants are huge and different races came in different sizes. I want to point out however, that this doesn't adjust things like weight. Weight sees to only work with breast size or how muscular a build is depending on gender.


I can't say I agree with that. I like to think if they had the time, Money and 'green light' from the Publisher they'd sort it out no Problem.

I'll have a look around on the Nexus for a height mod and put it on the list for my next playthrough. It would be nice to see more veritey in people's weight thoough, even the rich People look thin!


----------



## Krusher33

I don't see why they couldn't have made a random function with additional features like that though.

Re height: The char I'm on now I made him a little taller than usual with the weight maxed. He's beastly looking and it's funny because some dude would smack talk me and I'd switch to 3rd person view, go right up to them and ask them to say it again to my face.

(sadly they just look at my chest and do nothing)

I do kinda wish the game has intimidation factors. Like if you're a huge guy or a very powerful mage, people are less likely to be condescending. And if you're low level or you look pretty week, they're not afraid of you at all.


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> The more I Play Skyrim the more I think this too.
> I get it that they can't spend 100 hours marking the countors of one NPC's left Hand, but couldn't they have randomised the heights a Little bit? Almost everyone (of a race) is the same height and the more I see it, the odder it Looks.


i think someone made a "randomizer" mod for fallout's npcs


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I can't say I agree with that. I like to think if they had the time, Money and 'green light' from the Publisher they'd sort it out no Problem.
> 
> I'll have a look around on the Nexus for a height mod and put it on the list for my next playthrough. It would be nice to see more veritey in people's weight thoough, even the rich People look thin!


One would think so, but you have to realize just how bad Bethesda's dev team is in regards to fine details and dynamic changes. Money and time are not issues in regards to something as simple as size scaling. Even without access to the source code, mods were quickly released to accomplish this. The dev team doesn't pay attention to stuff like that because they know someone will just make a mod for it. I have a suspicion that Bethesda honestly uses the modding community as a crutch in terms of quality control and features. This is just my opinion of course.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> The more I Play Skyrim the more I think this too.
> I get it that they can't spend 100 hours marking the countors of one NPC's left Hand, but couldn't they have randomised the heights a Little bit? Almost everyone (of a race) is the same height and the more I see it, the odder it Looks.


There was a mod that did heights through a skyproc patcher. I'm not sure if it did weight. Will link when I get home.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Changing a character's height also messes with the character's interactions with things such as enchanting tables. Toons too short will put their hands through the enchanting table. Toons too tall will float their hands above the table. Stuff like that happens and can break immersion as well.


----------



## mk16

its funny people say that bethesda games have a lot of bugs and what not but, i have yet to run in to anything other then body gitches and smacking people through cells.

now for the real reason im here. should i enable aa via skyrim or the nvidia control panel? and wich aa should i use fx, ms, something else i've never heard of?


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Changing a character's height also messes with the character's interactions with things such as enchanting tables. Toons too short will put their hands through the enchanting table. Toons too tall will float their hands above the table. Stuff like that happens and can break immersion as well.


Only with extreme changes though is it quite noticable. I've run characters 10% outside of the default height limit, and unless you are looking for it, it's not largely visible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> its funny people say that bethesda games have a lot of bugs and what not but, i have yet to run in to anything other then body gitches and smacking people through cells.
> 
> now for the real reason im here. should i enable aa via skyrim or the nvidia control panel? and wich aa should i use fx, ms, something else i've never heard of?


Most of the bugs have been modded out or finally fixed by Bethesda, but main the first 3-4 months were really painful and the first patch darn near killed the game for some.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> its funny people say that bethesda games have a lot of bugs and what not but, i have yet to run in to anything other then body gitches and smacking people through cells.
> 
> now for the real reason im here. should i enable aa via skyrim or the nvidia control panel? and wich aa should i use fx, ms, something else i've never heard of?


If your not running an ENB, msaa enabled through the launcher is your best bet, you can enable fxaa though many don't like it because it often muddys the image.
As for Bethesda bugs, on Fallout 3 if you used auto save or quick save, it would often just CTD, even in skyrim quick save isn't much more stable.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> If your not running an ENB, msaa enabled through the launcher is your best bet, you can enable fxaa though many don't like it because it often muddys the image.
> As for Bethesda bugs, on Fallout 3 if you used auto save or quick save, it would often just CTD, even in skyrim quick save isn't much more stable.


i quick saved like crazy last night well training pickpocket one quick save a minute. no crash and no bug when i quick loaded.

also the launcher doesn't have msaa only fxaa.


----------



## NameUnknown

What kills me in Skyrim is that the game tanks if you Alt+Tab or hit the Windows key. The other issue I have is that it doesn't always properly take control of the mouse which causes me to have the ingame mouse and regular mouse. Neither of which are in the same location and while that's not the end of the world, if I have my second monitor powered on the regular windows pointer can go over there and it effectively alt tabs and I kill Skyrim....


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> What kills me in Skyrim is that the game tanks if you Alt+Tab or hit the Windows key. The other issue I have is that it doesn't always properly take control of the mouse which causes me to have the ingame mouse and regular mouse. Neither of which are in the same location and while that's not the end of the world, if I have my second monitor powered on the regular windows pointer can go over there and it effectively alt tabs and I kill Skyrim....


Alt+Tab works here, I was just doing it yesterday when I was looking at how much CPU this game was using.


----------



## NameUnknown

Whenever I alt+tab in Skyrim it windows the game at 1080 and its just a blank black window. Same thing happens if I accidentally hit the Windows key.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Alt+Tab works here, I was just doing it yesterday when I was looking at how much CPU this game was using.


Unless you have bordered full screen, alt tabbing in Skyrim is VERY finicky. A lot of times you will have to alt tab twice to get it working again and sometimes (quite often actually) the Windows cursor will show up on the screen in addition to the game cursor. Sometimes alt tabbing will flat out crash the game as it tries to reload textures.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Alt+Tab works here, I was just doing it yesterday when I was looking at how much CPU this game was using.


it works for me 100% of the time if i shift+tab before hand and 50% of the time if i just alt+tab well running.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i quick saved like crazy last night well training pickpocket one quick save a minute. no crash and no bug when i quick loaded.
> 
> also the launcher doesn't have msaa only fxaa.


The base aa option on the launcher is msaa, it's just not directly stated.
Quick save bugs aren't always apparent, it depends on the location in skyrim, in certain houses and dungeons you can't quick save without crashing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> hello everyone, i'm building a new rig this coming week but haven't pulled the trigger on the purchase so i've been lurking this thread in order to decide which gpu to get, my config will be i5 4690 (non k), 8gb of ram at 1600mhz and after reading somewhere in this thread that a 2gb gtx 770 couldn't handle mods + enb, i can't decide which gpu to get:
> 
> - 2gb gtx 770
> - 4gb gtx 770
> - 4gb r9 290 (non x)
> - 3gb r9 280x
> 
> i'll be playing at 1080p with about 200+ mods including many texture mods that my laptop simply couldn't handle, i will only go up resolution wise to 4k in about 3/4 gpu generations and i don't want to upgrade my gpu anytime soon
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well go with the R9 290 since it's the best card there. It is overkill for 1080p at the moment, but who knows if that will change. Of course, I'm assuming you won't have a CPU bottleneck.
> 
> As for 2GB not being enough for modded Skyrim, it's borderline. I have a 2GB GTX 680 at 1080p (which is basically an underclocked GTX 770), and l get occasional frame rate dips that are temporarily remedied by using the _pcb_ console command in-game. So I'm pretty sure I'd benefit from more VRAM. I use a vast combination of graphics mods, I really don't advise getting a GPU with under 3GB VRAM for modded Skyrim.
Click to expand...

Agreed with boredgunner. Also you most definitely want to go for the r9 290 if you will be going higher than 1080p in the future, it will be a much stronger card at higher resolution than the others you listed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I don't see why they couldn't have made a random function with additional features like that though.
> 
> Re height: The char I'm on now I made him a little taller than usual with the weight maxed. He's beastly looking and it's funny because some dude would smack talk me and I'd switch to 3rd person view, go right up to them and ask them to say it again to my face.
> 
> (sadly they just look at my chest and do nothing)
> 
> I do kinda wish the game has intimidation factors. Like if you're a huge guy or a very powerful mage, people are less likely to be condescending. And if you're low level or you look pretty week, they're not afraid of you at all.


Funny, Morrowind had Intimidation, Bribery and some other options. It was available for almost every NPC you interacted with. Actually you could Taunt as well, and was quite fun to tick someone off so much that they attacked you first, and that way you were fighting in self defense and wouldn't be charged with a crime. lol

Really we just need to count on Bethesda to deliver us a great engine, that is easily moddable on all future titles. Modders will take care of it from there. The dev team couldn't even dream of the things modders do to this game, and as long as they keep it relatively easy to mod we should have some sweet games from them.

There are some seriously huge projects, total conversions that seem to pop up with every release of a TES/Fallout games. Some dedicated people taking 1 game and transforming it into another is pretty epic. You don't see much of that happening on any other AAA series.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> The base aa option on the launcher is msaa, it's just not directly stated.
> Quick save bugs aren't always apparent, it depends on the location in skyrim, in certain houses and dungeons you can't quick save without crashing.


oh i see it now


the 8x this is msaa.

so that means that i had both max msaa and fxaa on.
lol oh the joys of being relatively new to pc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Agreed with boredgunner. Also you most definitely want to go for the r9 290 if you will be going higher than 1080p in the future, it will be a much stronger card at higher resolution than the others you listed.
> Funny, Morrowind had Intimidation, Bribery and some other options. It was available for almost every NPC you interacted with. Actually you could Taunt as well, and was quite fun to tick someone off so much that they attacked you first, and that way you were fighting in self defense and wouldn't be charged with a crime. lol
> 
> Really we just need to count on Bethesda to deliver us a great engine, that is easily moddable on all future titles. Modders will take care of it from there. The dev team couldn't even dream of the things modders do to this game, and as long as they keep it relatively easy to mod we should have some sweet games from them.
> 
> There are some seriously huge projects, total conversions that seem to pop up with every release of a TES/Fallout games. Some dedicated people taking 1 game and transforming it into another is pretty epic. You don't see much of that happening on any other AAA series.


You can Intimidate, Persuade, Bribe, and Haggle in Skyrim. It is part of the Speechcraft tree.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can Intimidate, Persuade, Bribe, and Haggle in Skyrim. It is part of the Speechcraft tree.


True but they have very little use in Skyrim, especially persuasion and intimidation. Compared to other RPGs where speechcraft can be very important, but then again Skyrim really is not a story driven game which is why it hardly matters.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> What kills me in Skyrim is that the game tanks if you Alt+Tab or hit the Windows key. The other issue I have is that it doesn't always properly take control of the mouse which causes me to have the ingame mouse and regular mouse. Neither of which are in the same location and while that's not the end of the world, if I have my second monitor powered on the regular windows pointer can go over there and it effectively alt tabs and I kill Skyrim....


Bulletproof Alt-tab-ing: have another application window open already (eg. Task Manager, notepad or internet explorer), alt-tab to that window.

When you want to go back in first click on the skyrim icon in the taskbar (this just gives a black screen) and _then_ alt-tab into skyrim. Works everytime for me


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> oh i see it now
> 
> the 8x this is msaa.
> so that means that i had both max msaa and fxaa on.
> lol oh the joys of being relatively new to pc.


That's not MSAA, it's the more traditional AA. MSAA uses downsampling to sharpen textures, AA uses a less intensive (but less good-looking) algorithm. Hit up wikipeida if you're unsure of the difference.

[EDIT]
Damn me and my double posts!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> What kills me in Skyrim is that the game tanks if you Alt+Tab or hit the Windows key. The other issue I have is that it doesn't always properly take control of the mouse which causes me to have the ingame mouse and regular mouse. Neither of which are in the same location and while that's not the end of the world, if I have my second monitor powered on the regular windows pointer can go over there and it effectively alt tabs and I kill Skyrim....
> 
> 
> 
> Bulletproof Alt-tab-ing: have another application window open already (eg. Task Manager, notepad or internet explorer), alt-tab to that window.
> 
> When you want to go back in first click on the skyrim icon in the taskbar (this just gives a black screen) and _then_ alt-tab into skyrim. Works everytime for me
Click to expand...

This is what I do. Plus open menu before alt tabbing. I get the double cursors if I don't.


----------



## NameUnknown

I've got a couple of questions for you guys about gameplay:

Firstly have any of you had issues with getting your horses killed while adventuring? NPCs attack the horse first it seems and with the stupidly long dismount time after maybe 5-6 times of this you have a dead horse.

Secondly, how exactly does your rep/bounty/whateveryouwanttocallit work. For instance, if I were to continually attack a specific region that is sympathetic to the Stormcloaks does that in turn make the Stormcloaks hate me as well as that region and its guards? Or is each 'unit' isolated and they don't communicate? Also if its the prior, do any of the regions change sides, Imperial or Stormcloak, as you play the main storyline?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That's not MSAA, it's the more traditional AA. MSAA uses downsampling to sharpen textures, AA uses a less intensive (but less good-looking) algorithm. Hit up wikipeida if you're unsure of the difference.
> 
> [EDIT]
> Damn me and my double posts!


so wait if thats not msaa that just plain aa then where is the msaa option that someone was talking about? because i can only find that and the fxaa under advanced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I've got a couple of questions for you guys about gameplay:
> 
> Firstly have any of you had issues with getting your horses killed while adventuring? NPCs attack the horse first it seems and with the stupidly long dismount time after maybe 5-6 times of this you have a dead horse.
> 
> Secondly, how exactly does your rep/bounty/whateveryouwanttocallit work. For instance, if I were to continually attack a specific region that is sympathetic to the Stormcloaks does that in turn make the Stormcloaks hate me as well as that region and its guards? Or is each 'unit' isolated and they don't communicate? Also if its the prior, do any of the regions change sides, Imperial or Stormcloak, as you play the main storyline?


yes and thats why i dont use horses, well except for advark the summon horse from dawnguard.

i have no idea about the storm clock thing all i do know is that i have never had a hold go after me for what i did on the other side of skyrim and, only at the very end of the main story do you make towns change side and all that is optional and only there is you dont do the civil war quest line.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> True but they have very little use in Skyrim, especially persuasion and intimidation. Compared to other RPGs where speechcraft can be very important, but then again Skyrim really is not a story driven game which is why it hardly matters.


Speech can play a huge part of the story if that is the role you are going for. It has nothing to do with the story IMO due to the fact that the Speech tree can be used for trading and dialogue options which both exist outside the storyline. Skyrim is all about your chosen role. If you want to be a thief or investor for instance, speech can be very important for your character.


----------



## Maximization

just got it, did first mission, pretty cool


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I've got a couple of questions for you guys about gameplay:
> 
> Firstly have any of you had issues with getting your horses killed while adventuring? NPCs attack the horse first it seems and with the stupidly long dismount time after maybe 5-6 times of this you have a dead horse.
> 
> Secondly, how exactly does your rep/bounty/whateveryouwanttocallit work. For instance, if I were to continually attack a specific region that is sympathetic to the Stormcloaks does that in turn make the Stormcloaks hate me as well as that region and its guards? Or is each 'unit' isolated and they don't communicate? Also if its the prior, do any of the regions change sides, Imperial or Stormcloak, as you play the main storyline?


I made my horses invincible because they are too stupid.

Bounties are separate from the Civil War in Skyrim. If you take the Imperial Army's side, all Stormcloaks will hate you. Bounties only affect their overall regions.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so wait if thats not msaa that just plain aa then where is the msaa option that someone was talking about?


MSAA can be forced on through your GPU driver (eg. Catalyst Control Centre) just change the setting from 'Application Controlled' to 'MSAAx2' or whatever, I can't check CCC for the exact wording atm but it'll be simialr. Don't forget to turn off AA in skyrim's settings!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Firstly have any of you had issues with getting your horses killed while adventuring? NPCs attack the horse first it seems and with the stupidly long dismount time after maybe 5-6 times of this you have a dead horse.


I don't mind the horses dying, but I do have problems with how aggressive they are; if there's a bandit within a ten mile radius they go charging off and get themselves killed









I'd prefer it if the horses ran away from danger and returned to the place I dismounted when it was safe... might have to make a mod for that


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I don't mind the horses dying, but I do have problems with how aggressive they are; if there's a bandit within a ten mile radius they go charging off and get themselves killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd prefer it if the horses ran away from danger and returned to the place I dismounted when it was safe... might have to make a mod for that


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/14950/? Actually I don't think convenient horses does the whole "run away but come back when safe" thing.


----------



## Krusher33

I can't live without convenient horses mod.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I made my horses invincible because they are too stupid.
> 
> Bounties are separate from the Civil War in Skyrim. If you take the Imperial Army's side, all Stormcloaks will hate you. Bounties only affect their overall regions.


^ What he said. You can learn more about the regions or holds in Skyrim by reading books or looking online, it just refers to the areas around each major city essentially. So if you accumulate a bounty in Haafingar for example (for which Solitude is the capital), The Rift won't care about this bounty.

As for horses, there are passive horse mods I'm pretty sure. Like BruceB said they're overly aggressive and attack virtually anything.


----------



## Alvarado

Speaking of bounties http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/43493/? is quite handy.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/14950/? Actually I don't think convenient horses does the whole "run away but come back when safe" thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I can't live without convenient horses mod.


Thanks for the tip!
I just checked out the Convenient Horse's features:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Horses for followers (UFO, AFT and EFF compatible, up to 15 followers' horses, scripted AI, advanced features).
Mounted combat for followers!
Horse equipment (new saddles and horse armor for both player and followers).
Mounted combat horse charge with customizable physics.
Mounted combat auto loot.
Instant horse call with auto mounting.
Horse whistle.
Mounted conversations and corpse looting.
Mounted herb harvesting.
Fast dismounting with automatic combat weapon draw.
Shared horse inventory with easy access.
Switchable faction relations (friendly or neutral).
Smart horse follow.
*Horse combat AI behavior selection (cowardly or foolhardy).*
Selective horse invulnerability and health/stamina/speed bonuses.
Easy configuration via menu buttons and easy key customization.
Multi Tap or Bound Key control modes (Bound Key requires SKSE).


That looks like another one for the list!


----------



## mk16

since were on mods now... anyone got any good enchantment graphical overhauls? i checked the nexus but all i found was just complete reworkings of how enchants worked and the need to find not only the enchant but the enchant for the weapon you want. (I.E dagger fire damage can go on anything but will have the enchant magic floating where a dagger would be held.)


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> since were on mods now... anyone got any good enchantment graphical overhauls? i checked the nexus but all i found was just complete reworkings of how enchants worked and the need to find not only the enchant but the enchant for the weapon you want. (I.E dagger fire damage can go on anything but will have the enchant magic floating where a dagger would be held.)


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/53171/? Might be what your looking for?


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> That's not MSAA, it's the more traditional AA. MSAA uses downsampling to sharpen textures, AA uses a less intensive (but less good-looking) algorithm. Hit up wikipeida if you're unsure of the difference.
> 
> [EDIT]
> Damn me and my double posts!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so wait if thats not msaa that just plain aa then where is the msaa option that someone was talking about? because i can only find that and the fxaa under advanced.
> yes and thats why i dont use horses, well except for advark the summon horse from dawnguard.


It is msaa, it does a sort of multi sampling on different aspects of the image (thus it's name multi sample anti aliasing, msaa)
Ssaa (super sample anti aliasing) is the one that uses down sampling of the entire image)
Skyrim uses msaa.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/53171/? Might be what your looking for?


nope because it adds new enchants it isnt a graphical overhaul and, it also gives you all the enchants and thats no fun.


----------



## slickwilly

Advanced followers tweak; walk up to Lydia (or your fav follower) and have them round up any horses that you own, also you can use the command console to resurrect a dead horse or follower for that matter, hit the tidle key (opens CC) left click on dead horse and type in resurrect


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> nope because it adds new enchants it isnt a graphical overhaul and, it also gives you all the enchants and thats no fun.


Reading the description, it says version 1 replaces the enchants.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Reading the description, it says version 1 replaces the enchants.


but it gives all the enchants to you. im not looking for something over the top just a new better look to my enchants.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can Intimidate, Persuade, Bribe, and Haggle in Skyrim. It is part of the Speechcraft tree.


Ah, that's where it went. I totally ignored the Speech tree when I played the game, and that was a long while ago. It seemed a bit strange to me that they would have dropped it from the game.


----------



## Tagkaman

If we're searching for AA solutions, I would recommend pure downsampling if you tend to get framerates above 60 fps (or are locked to 60 with vsync). A nice easy way to do this is with GeDoSaTo (Generic DownSampling Tool). Just make sure to stick all your skyrim executables in the whitelist without the .exe on the ends (skyrimlauncher, TESV, skse_loader) and then set the higher res in the launcher or through the .ini files if you don't want to deal with the launcher.

Edit: if you're using ENB or SweetFX or whatever injector of your own make sure to enable only intercept system DLLs in the settings.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> but it gives all the enchants to you. im not looking for something over the top just a new better look to my enchants.


I remember using a simple replacer along time ago just found it. http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/1345/?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> It is msaa, it does a sort of multi sampling on different aspects of the image (thus it's name multi sample anti aliasing, msaa)
> Ssaa (super sample anti aliasing) is the one that uses down sampling of the entire image)
> Skyrim uses msaa.


You're quite right, I was getting confused with FXAA.


----------



## boredgunner

Honestly Skyrim with just its default MSAA and FXAA implementations has near-perfect AA, at least in a practical sense. Transparency supersampling pretty much seals the deal and really kills almost all visible aliasing, unless you play at a tiny resolution or zoom in a lot. I don't think anyone can complain about the aliasing here, and I hate aliasing more than pretty much everyone else.




Those screenshots are at a mere 1080p and I only used the in-game AA solutions (maxed MSAA, FXAA, and enabled transparency multisampling in the ini which probably does next to nothing), as well as the FXAA that comes with RCRN. Normally I avoid shader-based AA like FXAA and SMAA but in Skyrim I find it to be useful when mixed with MSAA.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly Skyrim with just its default MSAA and FXAA implementations has near-perfect AA, at least in a practical sense. Transparency supersampling pretty much seals the deal and really kills almost all visible aliasing, unless you play at a tiny resolution or zoom in a lot. I don't think anyone can complain about the aliasing here, and I hate aliasing more than pretty much everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those screenshots are at a mere 1080p and I only used the in-game AA solutions (maxed MSAA, FXAA, and enabled transparency multisampling in the ini which probably does next to nothing), as well as the FXAA that comes with RCRN. Normally I avoid shader-based AA like FXAA and SMAA but in Skyrim I find it to be useful when mixed with MSAA.


How much AA have you got in those screenshots?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> How much AA have you got in those screenshots?


Maxed out in-game MSAA, with FXAA enabled, and RCRN which includes its own FXAA injection. Nothing forced via Inspector.


----------



## Alvarado

Never seen RCRN before, I'm gonna give it a go.


----------



## blackRott9

I like SMAA in Skyrim. I use that with LumaSharpen, Lift Gamma Gain and Vibrance. Of course, I use 8xAA. I'm using an OCed 7970 @ 1920x1200. I've got the 2k texture mod active. I've others too and I'm not in a mood to list them all.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Never seen RCRN before, I'm gonna give it a go.


It's a post process/shader injection mod, built specifically for Skyrim. It's one of the best choices if you want a more realistic look opposed to an overly vibrant, fantasy theme like most ENBs.


----------



## brandon6199

I can't wait until I build a new PC this fall to play Skyrim in all of it's glory.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah, that's where it went. I totally ignored the Speech tree when I played the game, and that was a long while ago. It seemed a bit strange to me that they would have dropped it from the game.


It's pretty poor in vanilla though, mostly just passive bonuses. It's a lot more useful and diverse if you are using SkyRe. The author of it is doing a new perk overhaul, PerMa though it is not yet available, he has posted some of the changes to the speech perk tree that he is implementing, and they seem really interesting, will have to wait for now.
If you do ever install SkyRe, make sure to read the instructions carefully and/or watch a video on how to install, as it is a bit more difficult to install than most mods. It's a complete overhaul as well, and is best to use with a new save.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's a post process/shader injection mod, built specifically for Skyrim. It's one of the best choices if you want a more realistic look opposed to an overly vibrant, fantasy theme like most ENBs.


There are many ENBs that don't have more neutral and realistic lighting, Natural Lighting and Atmospherics, Phinix, and Purevision, are all great ENB choices that have a more natural lighting/ color experience. While your screenshots are some of the best non-enb shots I've seen in a while, in game nothing compares with how light is handled and how light affects things in an enb, especially things the way skin looks when outside, compared to vanilla makes it so I would never choose to not install an enb.


----------



## Alvarado

There's also this little thing that enbs tank ones frame rate


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> There are many ENBs that don't have more neutral and realistic lighting, Natural Lighting and Atmospherics, Phinix, and Purevision, are all great ENB choices that have a more natural lighting/ color experience. While your screenshots are some of the best non-enb shots I've seen in a while, in game nothing compares with how light is handled and how light affects things in an enb, especially things the way skin looks when outside, compared to vanilla makes it so I would never choose to not install an enb.


Purevision doesn't really fall into that category so much. Natural Lighting and Atmospherics is the best I've seen, though I tried it and it really made it clear to me that ENB is made for screenshots more than anything else. Plus, at the end of the day ENB also a post-process injector and not a full lighting overhaul. It's a shame I never found a full lighting overhaul mod that I liked, CoT really did not impress me in the slightest.


----------



## mk16

dammit drifa get out of the well!


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> There's also this little thing that enbs tank ones frame rate


If you shut off Ambient occlusion, reflections(a feature it adds to things like bottles, doesnt affect water) and depth of field, there isn't that huge of a performance hit, since it adds some performance features like occlusion culing (though only in exteriors, Skyrim Project optimization, provides the same feature to a lot of indoor areas, and it does add a noticeable performance difference), and ENBoost (included in all recent enb versions) it mitigates a great deal of the performance loss. With those intensive features turned off, and the water at a reasonable level, I've tested on my system and it was only a 5-10% hit (quite a bit less than any of the flora/grass/tree overhaul mods i use). If you choose to install parallax textures (which i recommend, if your system can handle it) they can have a fair bit of performance hit, as would DOF, reflections and Ambient occlusion most of all, but if turned off the game runs just a little worse performance wise than vanilla. When these features are disabled you are also able to run the game with msaa, as these are the features that use deferred rendering. (If using msaa, you can shut off the enb's anti aliasing, and SMAA if the preset you are using includes sweetFX).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Purevision doesn't really fall into that category so much. Natural Lighting and Atmospherics is the best I've seen, though I tried it and it really made it clear to me that ENB is made for screenshots more than anything else. Plus, at the end of the day ENB also a post-process injector and not a full lighting overhaul. It's a shame I never found a full lighting overhaul mod that I liked, CoT really did not impress me in the slightest.


Pure vision is fairly neutral in its coloration (don't be confused with realvision, which is my least favorite ENB)It's more of a lighting overhaul than CoT (CoT just made everything a little more vibrant, but also slightly more pink/purple-ish, and their "nights" option just darkened everything even actual light sources, unlike an ENB, ore something like realistic nights, which darken ambient light but don't affect things like candles or torchlight) or any of the other exterior lighting mods really, none of them actually change how the engine handles lighting any more than an enb can, actually much less since none of them can use subsurface scattering. Plus, you can still use interior lighting mods with an enb ( I use elfx).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> If you shut off Ambient occlusion, reflections(a feature it adds to things like bottles, doesnt affect water) and depth of field, there isn't that huge of a performance hit, since it adds some performance features like occlusion culing (though only in exteriors, Skyrim Project optimization, provides the same feature to a lot of indoor areas, and it does add a noticeable performance difference), and ENBoost (included in all recent enb versions) it mitigates a great deal of the performance loss. With those intensive features turned off, and the water at a reasonable level, I've tested on my system and it was only a 5-10% hit (quite a bit less than any of the flora/grass/tree overhaul mods i use). If you choose to install parallax textures (which i recommend, if your system can handle it) they can have a fair bit of performance hit, as would DOF, reflections and Ambient occlusion most of all, but if turned off the game runs just a little worse performance wise than vanilla. When these features are disabled you are also able to run the game with msaa, as these are the features that use deferred rendering. (If using msaa, you can shut off the enb's anti aliasing, and SMAA if the preset you are using includes sweetFX).


I guess what I'd like (and other people as well) is 60+ fps out doors with a enb







Ah well maybe like when nvidia's 1000 series we'll be able to do that.


----------



## DIYDeath

Also gonna throw this out there because it's compatible with RCRN, CoT and Pure Weathers.

Try Vividian ENB. Its not "lawl overly bright" like Realvision tends to be, is close to the vanilla color (except a bit more vibrant) and is magentta based, which means you get spectacular looking sunsets/rises.

Finally it combines CoT, Pure Weathers and if you'd like, RCRN into a single weatherlist for a truly diverse Skyrim in terms of weather patterns.

Recently Ive switched to borderless windowed mode for SKyrim and Ive noticed a significant reduction in stuttering, lag and ctds. Coincidence?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> the length is not relevant, i can always remove a hdd cage of the cm 690 3, i can get my hands on:
> 
> - msi twinfrozr oc
> - asus dc2 oc
> - gigabyte windforce
> 
> where does the gigabyte windforce 3 fit in your 4 categories? also, in portugal the asus gets 3 year warranty while the other 2 only two years


For overclocking: Tri-X > PCS+ > DCU II > Windforce > MSI Gaming
Bang for buck: Tri-X > PCS+ > MSI Gaming > Windforce > DCU II (based on NA prices, can't vouch for EU)
Best cooling: PCS+ > Tri-X > MSI Gaming > Windforce > DCU II
Quietest Cooler: MSI Gaming > Windforce > PCS+ > Tri-X > DCU II

The windforce is kind of a mix between the DCU II and the MSI, the cooler wasn't designed around the R9 290 PCB, it was the first non reference cooler available so it was a bit rushed in comparison to the others. The windforce has elpida instead of hynix/samsung memory so overclocking isn't going to be as good. I think the best thing to be said about it though is that it's one of the quietest coolers, but it does have the room to ramp up fan RPMs if you wanted to overclock. VRM2 temps on the windforce tend to get much hotter on this card since heat pipes aren't making good enough contact in comparison to other cards. Basically if you plan to overclock and don't pay attention to VRM temps it could bite you in the butt.

This is kind of based off personal experience of others but ASUS customer service is terrible to deal with. Most companies will just take forever for a RMA but ASUS will generally take forever and then in the end say it's your fault for it being broken. Then again between MSI Gigabyte and ASUS there really isn't a clear cut winner. I would not go with the DCU II because it's one of the worst coolers and is much more likely to die because of heat related issues.

Of the three the MSI's cooler is the one I would choose, it's the only one I feel that is well built in terms of cooling and is much less likely to make you get a RMA.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> What kills me in Skyrim is that the game tanks if you Alt+Tab or hit the Windows key. The other issue I have is that it doesn't always properly take control of the mouse which causes me to have the ingame mouse and regular mouse. Neither of which are in the same location and while that's not the end of the world, if I have my second monitor powered on the regular windows pointer can go over there and it effectively alt tabs and I kill Skyrim....


This is a fix that you shouldn't ever have to do in the first place, but hit the ESC key to go to the menu or hit tab to go to the character screen, and then tab out and you won't get the second mouse cursor when tabbing back in. It's annoying at first to remember, but after a while you start to do it unconsciously and it's not as much of a problem. If I remember correctly there was a mod I had installed at one point that fixed the issue, but I think it wasn't perfect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> True but they have very little use in Skyrim, especially persuasion and intimidation. Compared to other RPGs where speechcraft can be very important, but then again Skyrim really is not a story driven game which is why it hardly matters.


During the quest where you have to blackmail the steward of riften for the imperial legion I got 1500 gold by saying "how about a little something for me right now". Other than that I've never really seen it as something very useful. Someone should do an overhaul of speech, I'm sure there's one out there though







.


----------



## boredgunner

Alt tab is the devil. Just don't do it!


----------



## DIYDeath

or run Skyrim in borderless window mode and lol @ alt+tab.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Alt tab is the devil. Just don't do it!


More like its the devil in the form of bethesda titles.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> More like its the devil in the form of bethesda titles.


I wish it was only Bethesda titles. Alt tabbing in another game I play leads to this. But you have a point, Morrowind seems to be the only Bethesda game that I can alt tab in.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wish it was only Bethesda titles. Alt tabbing in another game I play leads to this. But you have a point, Morrowind seems to be the only Bethesda game that I can alt tab in.


I ugh....what am I looking at?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wish it was only Bethesda titles. Alt tabbing in another game I play leads to this. But you have a point, Morrowind seems to be the only Bethesda game that I can alt tab in.


Woah! That looks fun.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wish it was only Bethesda titles. Alt tabbing in another game I play leads to this. But you have a point, Morrowind seems to be the only Bethesda game that I can alt tab in.


Not sure if I've had alt tabbing issues on lost alpha yet, usually I only end up playing it for half an hour, piss my pants and close it out so there really isn't much alt tabbing going on.


----------



## HarrisLam

Well....

Alt is run, and tab opens the inventory menu.......that is um.....I mean how.......I don't even......


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> For overclocking: Tri-X > PCS+ > DCU II > Windforce > MSI Gaming
> Bang for buck: Tri-X > PCS+ > MSI Gaming > Windforce > DCU II (based on NA prices, can't vouch for EU)
> Best cooling: PCS+ > Tri-X > MSI Gaming > Windforce > DCU II
> Quietest Cooler: MSI Gaming > Windforce > PCS+ > Tri-X > DCU II
> 
> The windforce is kind of a mix between the DCU II and the MSI, the cooler wasn't designed around the R9 290 PCB, it was the first non reference cooler available so it was a bit rushed in comparison to the others. The windforce has elpida instead of hynix/samsung memory so overclocking isn't going to be as good. I think the best thing to be said about it though is that it's one of the quietest coolers, but it does have the room to ramp up fan RPMs if you wanted to overclock. VRM2 temps on the windforce tend to get much hotter on this card since heat pipes aren't making good enough contact in comparison to other cards. Basically if you plan to overclock and don't pay attention to VRM temps it could bite you in the butt.
> 
> This is kind of based off personal experience of others but ASUS customer service is terrible to deal with. Most companies will just take forever for a RMA but ASUS will generally take forever and then in the end say it's your fault for it being broken. Then again between MSI Gigabyte and ASUS there really isn't a clear cut winner. I would not go with the DCU II because it's one of the worst coolers and is much more likely to die because of heat related issues.
> 
> Of the three the MSI's cooler is the one I would choose, it's the only one I feel that is well built in terms of cooling and is much less likely to make you get a RMA.


i have ordered the msi, i'm hoping that later today or tomorrow i'll have it


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wish it was only Bethesda titles. Alt tabbing in another game I play leads to this. But you have a point, Morrowind seems to be the only Bethesda game that I can alt tab in.


What in the name of Oblivion is that?


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I guess what I'd like (and other people as well) is 60+ fps out doors with a enb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well maybe like when nvidia's 1000 series we'll be able to do that.


With your card you could definitely get 60fps outdoors (@1080p at least) if you shut off the more intensive enb effects, and just used the games anti aliasing, unless your using SFO or another massively intensive grass mod.


----------



## Krusher33

Is it possible to switch ENB's?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is it possible to switch ENB's?


Do you mean on the fly or simply changing to another ENB afterwards?


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is it possible to switch ENB's?


You can modify the settings in game, but you can also change or uninstall the enb as long as the game is off (like any other mod). Plus they don't leave scripts, so they can't do any harm to your save game.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah, like all of you guys saying you prefer x ENB over y ENB. Kinda curious as to how to switch to different ones to try out for myself.

I like realvision via youtube videos. But it's the only 1 I tried.

But at the same time... I guess I'd have to undo all the mods and follow the guide on the other ENB? Ugh... undoing what took me 3-4 hours of installing mods is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, like all of you guys saying you prefer x ENB over y ENB. Kinda curious as to how to switch to different ones to try out for myself.
> 
> I like realvision via youtube videos. But it's the only 1 I tried.
> 
> But at the same time... I guess I'd have to undo all the mods and follow the guide on the other ENB? Ugh... undoing what took me 3-4 hours of installing mods is not my cup of tea.


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/7804/? enb manager, very handy!


----------



## NameUnknown

Id like to thank all of you, Alt tabbing is now working with the select it in the taskbar then alt tab select it. That said I still have the double pointer issue, but mine isn't from alt tabbing it happens at launch. I get the launcher, click play, then the Bethesda logo comes and goes, then at the Skyrim menu is where I get them both.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, like all of you guys saying you prefer x ENB over y ENB. Kinda curious as to how to switch to different ones to try out for myself.
> 
> I like realvision via youtube videos. But it's the only 1 I tried.
> 
> But at the same time... I guess I'd have to undo all the mods and follow the guide on the other ENB? Ugh... undoing what took me 3-4 hours of installing mods is not my cup of tea.


You don't have to uninstall your mods to load an enb, just the ones listed as incompatible on the enb page (as well as installing those the author requires). If you follow all the instructions it should only take a few minutes at most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/7804/? enb manager, very handy!


This is very useful when testing multiple enbs, though does miss some sweetfx files on occasion.


----------



## Krusher33

Anyone know much about Z ENB? http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40588/?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah, like all of you guys saying you prefer x ENB over y ENB. Kinda curious as to how to switch to different ones to try out for myself.
> 
> I like realvision via youtube videos. But it's the only 1 I tried.
> 
> But at the same time... I guess I'd have to undo all the mods and follow the guide on the other ENB? Ugh... undoing what took me 3-4 hours of installing mods is not my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/7804/? enb manager, very handy!
Click to expand...

So I just run that, verify my mod list with the mod list of the ENB I have in mind, then install new ENB. That's all there is to it?


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Anyone know much about Z ENB? http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/40588/?
> So I just run that, verify my mod list with the mod list of the ENB I have in mind, then install new ENB. That's all there is to it?


Yup just run it click uninstall, and install the new one


----------



## Alvarado

You can even add enb profiles it'll even save the setttings if you tweaked them.


----------



## DIYDeath

Just to throw a wrench into the gears: there are enbs with their own data files and so forth. Its not just your enb folder+friends.


----------



## Krusher33

But what about cases like Realvision suggested to install Realistic Water Two and then Z ENB suggesting Pure Water. Won't it break the game uninstalling 1 and switching to the other?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But what about cases like Realvision suggested to install Realistic Water Two and then Z ENB suggesting Pure Water. Won't it break the game uninstalling 1 and switching to the other?


Nope your good.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just to throw a wrench into the gears: there are enbs with their own data files and so forth. Its not just your enb folder+friends.


I totally forgot that, thanks for bringing it up. I package all the data folders into a zip file and add it through nexus mod manager. I feel really bad for not mentioning it...


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> But what about cases like Realvision suggested to install Realistic Water Two and then Z ENB suggesting Pure Water. Won't it break the game uninstalling 1 and switching to the other?


no it won't, only heavily scripted mods can really cause trouble (like quest mods, or mods that alter systems in the game, like most combat and magic mods)
Edit: also see above post regarding data files.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

So long as you keep the download folder the ENB came in, you should be able to see all the files that belong to the ENB in the Skyrim folder and delete it. I don't know why it's being made more complicated than that, that's really all there is to uninstalling it. Didn't know there was an ENB organizer though, I might have to try it out if I ever find one more fantastic than Grim and Somber.


----------



## mk16

well like they say
"if yer want somthing done right do it yerself" *chews on piece of grass*

so with that anyone know where bethesda hid the enchantment effect dds files?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well like they say
> "if yer want somthing done right do it yerself" **chews on piece of grass**
> 
> so with that anyone know where bethesda hid the enchantment effect dds files?


Ouch, with that said, its probably hidden away in one of the bsas, maybe the texture one? Not sure.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Ouch, with that said, its probably hidden away in one of the bsas, maybe the texture one? Not sure.


whats ouch about chewing on a plant?


----------



## Krusher33

Ok, I haven't messed with it yet. Didn't feel like it tonight.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> whats ouch about chewing on a plant?










read it as "*glass*"


----------



## Tagkaman

Lol edits confuse the universe.

I've always had trouble with AA in Skyrim because I still run at 1680x1050 and no matter how many solutions I tried (believe me, I tried them all) I could not get rid of the annoying jaggies on wooden stairs. Downsampling was the only thing that worked comprehensively.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well like they say
> "if yer want somthing done right do it yerself" *chews on piece of grass*
> so with that anyone know where bethesda hid the enchantment effect dds files?


I know there's a bunch of mods that change the enchantment effect (although most of them also change the enchantment system in some way), why not download one of them, strip out the texture files and manually install them in your Skyrim/Data folder?

That would at least save you the time it takes to make decent textures!









[EDIT]
Or you could manually install one but not activate the .esp file?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I know there's a bunch of mods that change the enchantment effect (although most of them also change the enchantment system in some way), why not download one of them, strip out the texture files and manually install them in your Skyrim/Data folder?
> 
> That would at least save you the time it takes to make decent textures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [EDIT]
> Or you could manually install one but not activate the .esp file?


well if i did that i would need to know where the textures for enchants where so i could replace them and, also most of the stuff i see has scripting in it for new animations so striping it could break it.

also on your edit if i downloaded a mod that changed the look and some of the tree but didnt activate the mod then it wouldnt work, would it?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well if i did that i would need to know where the textures for enchants where so i could replace them and, also most of the stuff i see has scripting in it for new animations so striping it could break it.
> also on your edit if i downloaded a mod that changed the look and some of the tree but didnt activate the mod then it wouldnt work, would it?


You only wanted to change the enchantment effect textures. Skyrim (like oblivion (and morrowind too I think) ) loads files from skyrim/data before looking for them in the .bsa file. If you put a file in the correct path in the data folder then skyrim will load that file instead of the .bsa one, regardless of wether it came with a mod or not (think texture replacers -> no .esp file).

If you find an effect you like in a mod, install it manually to get the enchantment textures in the correct file path but don't actuvate the .esp: that way skyrim will use the textures from the mod (as per a texture replacement) but not the scripts and any additional stuff added by the mod (which is held in the .esp file)


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> You only wanted to change the enchantment effect textures. Skyrim (like oblivion (and morrowind too I think) ) loads files from skyrim/data before looking for them in the .bsa file. If you put a file in the correct path in the data folder then skyrim will load that file instead of the .bsa one, regardless of wether it came with a mod or not (think texture replacers -> no .esp file).
> 
> If you find an effect you like in a mod, install it manually to get the enchantment textures in the correct file path but don't actuvate the .esp: that way skyrim will use the textures from the mod (as per a texture replacement) but not the scripts and any additional stuff added by the mod (which is held in the .esp file)


so pretty much take new texture and put it in the spot of old texture?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so pretty much take new texture and put it in the spot of old texture?


Exactly, it's effectively a texture replacement of the enchantment texture. If you download a mod for manual install they're usually set up to be pasted directly into the data folder, so if you can find the enchantment texture in one of these mods, you'll also know the path.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Exactly, it's effectively a texture replacement of the enchantment texture. If you download a mod for manual install they're usually set up to be pasted directly into the data folder, so if you can find the enchantment texture in one of these mods, you'll also know the path.


refer to my first post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well like they say
> "if yer want somthing done right do it yerself" *chews on piece of grass*
> 
> so with that anyone know where bethesda *hid the enchantment effect dds files*?


i didnt know where it was in the first place but i do now.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> refer to my first post


???


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



since were on mods now... anyone got any good enchantment graphical overhauls? i checked the nexus but all i found was just complete reworkings of how enchants worked and the need to find not only the enchant but the enchant for the weapon you want. (I.E dagger fire damage can go on anything but will have the enchant magic floating where a dagger would be held.)


I understood you wanted a re-tex of enchanted weapons?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> since were on mods now... anyone got any good enchantment graphical overhauls? i checked the nexus but all i found was just complete reworkings of how enchants worked and the need to find not only the enchant but the enchant for the weapon you want. (I.E dagger fire damage can go on anything but will have the enchant magic floating where a dagger would be held.)
> 
> 
> I understood you wanted a re-tex of enchanted weapons?


oh your looking at it wrong.
i couldnt find anything good so now im past that and am making my own mod so i needed to find the effect .dds so i could edit it.

now that i have i just need to make the retextures and then open up the creation kit, tell it where the new files are, and save as "replacer.esp"
you cant just drag and drop the new texture in to the data file, skyrim doesnt work like that. what you need to do is save the texture in the /data/texture file and then open up the creation kit and tell it what the textures do and where they go. from there the creation kit makes a mod file and adds it to skyrim.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> oh your looking at it wrong.
> i couldnt find anything good so now im past that and am making my own mod so i needed to find the effect .dds so i could edit it.
> 
> now that i have i just need to make the retextures and then open up the creation kit, tell it where the new files are, and save as "replacer.esp"
> you cant just drag and drop the new texture in to the data file, skyrim doesnt work like that. what you need to do is save the texture in the /data/texture file and then open up the creation kit and tell it what the textures do and where they go. from there the creation kit makes a mod file and adds it to skyrim.


Right, I'm with you now.









If skyrim works like oblivion did then it should still be possible to do a texture replacement without using _Creation Kit_ (or world maker or whatever it's called now):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The .bsa file has an internal folder structure (for example: _/textures/armor/dwarven/cuirass.dds_) however skyrim will check in the skyrim/data (so in this case _skyrim/data/textures/armor/dwarven/cuirass.dds_)folder _first_ and if there's a file at that location it will load that _instead_ of unpacking the .bsa file and loading it from there.

That means if you know where a particular file is inside the .bsa's internal file structure you can replace it without having to mod it in. For example to re-texture dwarven armour just put a file in example: _skyrim/data/textures/armor/dwarven/cuirass.dds_ and skyrim will now load that one instead of the original from the .bsa!

There are a couple of utilites that can be used to unpack .bsa files, google can point you to them, it's worth doing just to find out where things are in the .bsa file too.

*These are not the real file paths, but it will be something similar


if not then just ignore that, I'll check when I get home but I'm sure that would work too.

Anyway, making a mod and pointing it to the correct file is the cleaner and better way of doing things, the texture replacement method is just quick and dirty.


----------



## Krusher33

This makes me wanna play khajitt exclusively in 3rd person view:


----------



## mk16

ok so for the enchants heres what im thinking.
soul trap: the blade had a massive web effect on it with a spider hanging off a single string just above the handle.
fiery soul trap: same thing but orange and, maybe fire strings instead of normal ones.

frost: you know when you get hit by a stron frost spell and you have that icy effect on you well thats what im doing for this.
fire: flames coming out of the center of the blade and reaching out to the edge of the blade with a random curve.
all absorb enchants: some thorny vines covering the blade with 3 or 4 flowers (roses?).

i'll think of the rest as i collect them in game and see what they do and there current look.


----------



## Krusher33

Sounds cool.


----------



## Krusher33

I'm looking into switching enb's again. I'm still intimidated. The last step of installing Realvision after installing all the mods is:
Quote:


> 1. Download ENBSeries v0.254 (enbseries_skyrim_v0254.zip) from my ENBSeries archive or enbdev.com and extract it somewhere.
> 2. Copy d3d9.dll AND enbhost.exe from the wrapper folder to Steam/steamapps/common/Skyrim.
> 3. Download RealVision via your mod manager and install the option of your choice.
> 4. NMM and Wrye Bash users go to Steam/SteamApps/common/Skyrim/Data/RealVision_ENB_files.
> 4. Mod Organizer users go to Mod Organizer/mods/RealVision ENB (version).
> 5. Run RV_install.vbs. If this does not work, look in the FAQ for a fix.
> 6. Go to Steam/steamapps/common/Skyrim.
> 7. Set the following values in enblocal.ini:


I get that the ENB manager will remove the files in the skyrim directory for you. But what about the steps where you installed via NMM, and ran RV_install.vbs, and changing values in enblocal.ini? How does it undo all that?

And then someone said something about data folder. I'm sorry but what files? I see a Realvision folder in the data folder, is that all? How do I know if there's more? And what do I do, just delete it? What if I want to try Realvision again, does "loading" it via ENB manager put it back?

Also when "loading" the ENB again, do I need to install via NMM, Run RV_install.vbs, and set values in enblocal.ini again?

It really does sound risky to me. It took all that to install it and it doesn't feel like "just deleting" files will remove it. And this talk of the ENB manager not doing everything, that you have to do some things yourself... ugh... it is my luck that I screw something up and try to install a new enb and the game gets all borked and have to spend 4-6 hours reinstalling game and mods again.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm looking into switching enb's again. I'm still intimidated. The last step of installing Realvision after installing all the mods is:
> I get that the ENB manager will remove the files in the skyrim directory for you. But what about the steps where you installed via NMM, and ran RV_install.vbs, and changing values in enblocal.ini? How does it undo all that?
> 
> And then someone said something about data folder. I'm sorry but what files? I see a Realvision folder in the data folder, is that all? How do I know if there's more? And what do I do, just delete it? What if I want to try Realvision again, does "loading" it via ENB manager put it back?
> 
> Also when "loading" the ENB again, do I need to install via NMM, Run RV_install.vbs, and set values in enblocal.ini again?
> 
> It really does sound risky to me. It took all that to install it and it doesn't feel like "just deleting" files will remove it. And this talk of the ENB manager not doing everything, that you have to do some things yourself... ugh... it is my luck that I screw something up and try to install a new enb and the game gets all borked and have to spend 4-6 hours reinstalling game and mods again.


Alright a couple of things,
1: It sounds like your getting stressed out about this whole thing so take a breather.
2! real vision has its own uninstall/installer.vbs so use those when removing/installing real vision oh and you'll still have to set up the enb local every time though.
3: enb manger will restore EVERYTHING (so far that I've seen enbhost.exe is the only thing that gets removed and not put back) that goes into the skyrim.exe folder including any setttings that you might have set up.

Edit: forgot to address that some enb do come with other custom textures and stuff. For that sort of stuff I would set up a custom winrar archive for those extra files and install/remove them using NMM


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Alright a couple of things,
> 1: It sounds like your getting stressed out about this whole thing so take a breather.


Somewhat. More like "I don't wanna touch anything till I know for sure what I'm doing."
Quote:


> 2! real vision has its own uninstall/installer.vbs so use those when removing/installing real vision oh and you'll still have to set up the enb local every time though.


So I need to use the enb manager AND use this uninstaller? (didn't know it was there btw)
Quote:


> 3: enb manger will restore EVERYTHING (so far that I've seen enbhost.exe is the only thing that gets removed and not put back) that goes into the skyrim.exe folder including any setttings that you might have set up.


Even the stuff NMM and the vbs installer did? Or do you load and still install via NMM and the vbs?
Quote:


> Edit: forgot to address that some enb do come with other custom textures and stuff. For that sort of stuff I would set up a custom winrar archive for those extra files and install/remove them using NMM


The data folder right? When you archive it, then remove it... do you still uninstall in NMM?

At this point, I'm tempted to learn to remove this and not install another enb because this is just nuts with all the installing programs. I rather it be just drop files in a folder and remove when you don't want it anymore. Or just double click the mod in NMM to install, double click again to uninstall. These multiple installers are just complicating every thing making it difficult to know the right order to go about it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So I need to use the enb manager AND use this uninstaller? (didn't know it was there btw)


No, just use realvision's uninstaller
Quote:


> Even the stuff NMM and the vbs installer did? Or do you load and still install via NMM and the vbs?


Nope, the manager will only restore files like enb local, enb series folder, etc. Things that go into the same folder that the skyrim.exe and skyrim launcher.exe is located in.
Quote:


> The data folder right? When you archive it, then remove it... do you still uninstall in NMM?


Yup! Enbs some times come with its own little data folder, just make a archive and use NMM to remove/install it.

When it comes to real vision all you gotta do is run the uninstaller.vbs and uninstall it from NMM and your done. Any other enbs that come with its own data folder make an archive of it and install it with NMM. When you want to get rid of that enb remove it with the manager (to get rid of the actual enb files) then uninstall the data folder that you made of the enb. and your good.


----------



## Krusher33

Okie dokie. I'll try tonight. After a shot of rum.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Okie dokie. I'll try tonight. After a shot of rum.










Do tell how it went


----------



## Krusher33

The rum? It's Kraken rum from my daughter's pirate party. I'm sure it'll go down quite well.

Oh you mean the ENB thingy, yeah I'm sure I'll be posting success/failure.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> The rum? It's Kraken rum from my daughter's pirate party. I'm sure it'll go down quite well.
> 
> Oh you mean the ENB thingy, yeah I'm sure I'll be posting success/failure.


Should have worded it better, Yeah meant both, when you get around to it that is.


----------



## NameUnknown

In case anyone wasn't already aware, Bilegulch mine is a great source of Orichalcum Ore, it had 9 veins inside and a pile of ore outside. Im sure you all know, but if not there ya go


----------



## Krusher33

Well I did the steps and tried it without any enb, game works fine but my gosh what a difference.

Then went to the z enb page, 1st step was to download some file and it lead me to an outdated link. Which made me feel like the enb is outdated then.

Went to PureVision page. The whole needing Pure Weathers mod instead of CoT intimidated me to no end so I decided against that one.

Tried True Vision. Started a new char. Ugh, it was horrible. The colors were all washed. Ditched that.

Went back to Realvision but am using the performance version. Sadly my performance is worst than it was when I had the full version installed. FPS is 20-30 instead of 30-40.

Yeah... feeling defeated again.


----------



## ChaotiKPranXter

Does anyone know if the Paralax fix is enabled still using ENB even if the rest of the graphics are disabled?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Well I did the steps and tried it without any enb, game works fine but my gosh what a difference.
> 
> Then went to the z enb page, 1st step was to download some file and it lead me to an outdated link. Which made me feel like the enb is outdated then.
> 
> Went to PureVision page. The whole needing Pure Weathers mod instead of CoT intimidated me to no end so I decided against that one.
> 
> Tried True Vision. Started a new char. Ugh, it was horrible. The colors were all washed. Ditched that.
> 
> Went back to Realvision but am using the performance version. *Sadly my performance is worst than it was when I had the full version installed. FPS is 20-30 instead of 30-40*.
> 
> Yeah... feeling defeated again.


How on earth did that happen?


----------



## Krusher33

Seems backwards right? It's 1 of a couple of reasons why I wanted to try other enb's. 30 fps is just pushing it in my opinion. if it drops to like 27, I can hardly function. The reaction is just too slow.

That and all the hate here towards realvision. But I gotta be honest that I've watched comparison vids of maybe 5 different ones and realvision stands out to me. I just don't like the performance hit. I would have thought my 290X could handle but I guess not.


----------



## slickwilly

Has anyone tried using Mod organizer? (MO) it claims to not touch your Skyrim installation but rather it holds the mods in a separate folder and only loads them when the game is launched. it is available on the Nexus, it alo has a home on the S.T.E.P. page

Skyrim Mod organizer


----------



## DIYDeath

MO isnt bad, I dislike it though simply because I dont understand how to set texture mods to override each other in a specific order which is essential for me.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah that's why I haven't touched it. You get to control when files gets to over ride other files and I can't be bothered keeping up and spending hours researching when it's ok and when it's not. I rather just follow guides and let NMM override when the guide tells me to do so and not when guide tells me not to.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Seems backwards right? It's 1 of a couple of reasons why I wanted to try other enb's. 30 fps is just pushing it in my opinion. if it drops to like 27, I can hardly function. The reaction is just too slow.
> 
> That and all the hate here towards realvision. But I gotta be honest that I've watched comparison vids of maybe 5 different ones and realvision stands out to me. I just don't like the performance hit. I would have thought my 290X could handle but I guess not.


I had the same issue the first time I used real vision, some files got left over from the full version and it hurt my performance more than the full version itself. Try uninstalling with the vbs file, then use the enb manager program and hit remove to make sure you got everything.
Also, because of how much youtube videos are compressed, super colorful enbs like realvision look better than the less vibrant ones.
I would suggest Seasons of Skyrim, the true HDR option, and if you have an Fps issue, try using the included performance preset (I suggest the option without ssao, as that is the most intensive, if you need more performance you can shut off dof too)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Has anyone tried using Mod organizer? (MO) it claims to not touch your Skyrim installation but rather it holds the mods in a separate folder and only loads them when the game is launched. it is available on the Nexus, it alo has a home on the S.T.E.P. page
> 
> Skyrim Mod organizer


A lot of people swear by it, claim its superior to NMM, etc. If you can get it to work right and understand how it works I think it is much more powerful than NMM, but for the majority of people NMM works perfectly fine and is easy to figure out.


----------



## Krusher33

I saw Seasons of Skyrim in Nexus but I was thinking it was a weather mod. Didn't realize it was an ENB.

And I did uninstall.vbs, nexus uninstall, and remove via mod manager before installing any other enb's.

What may be the cause is left over from the one I installed prior to performance realvision I suppose.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I recently started switching to MO from NMM, and I decided to uninstall every mod and then reinstall the ones I like, that was a pretty big mistake considering you can transfer all your NMM files fairly easily. I could have kept the same setup and saved it as its own config and then create a new config and gone back and decided which mods I wanted for that playthrough. I'm going to be trying requiem soon (whenever I finish reinstalling all my mods). I wanted a little more control over where things went with my mods, along with being able to switch in-between different mod setups on the fly, but it's taking quite a while with the 400ish mods I have downloaded. Considering I had 230+ mods installed on NMM without any stability issues I probably should have left it alone. In the long run I'm hoping it pays off.


----------



## Krusher33

I think someone stated to go MO if you're not already using NMM. But I hope it pays off in the end as well. Good luck.


----------



## Ghost23

Does anyone find they get absolutely random FPS drops in totally random spots?

I get a drop at the ship-area of Solitude, and past the swamps, theres a castle that my FPS tanks at as well, always drops to like 30-45 from 60, and of course inside Solitude tanks as well.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Does anyone find they get absolutely random FPS drops in totally random spots?
> 
> I get a drop at the ship-area of Solitude, and past the swamps, theres a castle that my FPS tanks at as well, always drops to like 30-45 from 60, and of course inside Solitude tanks as well.


Sometimes


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Sometimes


I can't narrow down what it is, it's not a high NPC count, it's not areas with like, HD texture overlord, hell the castle is literally in the middle of no where on the left side of a road lol .


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I can't narrow down what it is, it's not a high NPC count, it's not areas with like, HD texture overlord, hell the castle is literally in the middle of no where on the left side of a road lol .


I think its just a bethesda thing. I get it very randomly at random times at random areas I got no idea whats causing it i just leave it alone.


----------



## mk16

so i've been doing some testing on the enchant replacer.
so far i've learned
[*] fire, frost, and shock are the only enchants that have their own separate effect file. all the other red, purple, green, and blue enchants use the same effect for that colour.

[*] the enchant uv doesnt cover the entirety of the weapon. it is stretched or shrunk to cover the weapon 4 times.

so knowing this i can not make a different enchant for each enchant in the game. so back to the drawing table for this idea.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i've been doing some testing on the enchant replacer.
> so far i've learned
> [*] fire, frost, and shock are the only enchants that have their own separate effect file. all the other red, purple, green, and blue enchants use the same effect for that colour.
> 
> [*] the enchant uv doesnt cover the entirety of the weapon. it is stretched or shrunk to cover the weapon 4 times.
> 
> so knowing this i can not make a different enchant for each enchant in the game. so back to the drawing table for this idea.


Not to discourage but that mod already exists: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41875/?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Not to discourage but that mod already exists: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41875/?


if you read my earlier post you'll see that that mod doesnt do what i want.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> if you read my earlier post you'll see that that mod doesnt do what i want.


Earlier than 6 pages means you may have to repeat yourself in short form, sorry but I'm not going to dig through pages and pages to find out your exact intent.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Earlier than 6 pages means you may have to repeat yourself in short form, sorry but I'm not going to dig through pages and pages to find out your exact intent.


all enchant mods change the system in some way or another. i do not want this i just was a simple texture update.


----------



## Krusher33

Seasons of Skyrim is... eh so far.

I had FPS drop to 10-20 looking at a waterfall. How can I improve that? uninstall water two?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i've been doing some testing on the enchant replacer.
> so far i've learned
> [*] fire, frost, and shock are the only enchants that have their own separate effect file. all the other red, purple, green, and blue enchants use the same effect for that colour.
> [*] the enchant uv doesnt cover the entirety of the weapon. it is stretched or shrunk to cover the weapon 4 times.
> so knowing this i can not make a different enchant for each enchant in the game. so back to the drawing table for this idea.


I'm assuming the enchant effects are added though shaders. If you can find the shader file we can open it up and see what it does/ how it does it. If it's in HLSL I can help you un-tile the texture+ w/e else


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I'm assuming the enchant effects are added though shaders. If you can find the shader file we can open it up and see what it does/ how it does it. If it's in HLSL I can help you un-tile the texture+ w/e else


for encants theres only one file and its just a dds that is recoloured via the CK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I'm assuming the enchant effects are added though shaders. If you can find the shader file we can open it up and see what it does/ how it does it. If it's in HLSL I can help you un-tile the texture+ w/e else


all of it is done through the game engine and .dds pics by the look of it.

game engine takes first .dds for design
takes second for colour
applies to weapon.

and i may have been a little hasty saying i cant make more effects for all the enchant. i may be able to but it will take time to look in to.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> game engine takes first .dds for design
> takes second for colour
> *applies to weapon.*


This stage (assuming Bethesda hired programmers worth their salt







) should be done by a shader. Where it is on the other Hand I have no clue. I'd just continue with the texture route if I were you and Forget I mentioned shaders









[EDIT]
Looking at that Image you posted it Looks like that's exactly what they do.

The 'Membrane Shader' (will most probably be a .fx file somewhere) takes the first Image (ameProject01.dds) and a second Image (BlueLightEnch.dds) and blends them together (See _Source Blend Mode_ in the Image you posted, this tells the shader how to mix the Images together).

E.G. if you replace the _BlueLightEnch.dds_ Image with something else or Point it to another Image you'll get a different colour on the enchanted weapons, while replacing _ameProject01.dds_ will give a different grain to the effect.

It Looks to me like you won't be able to do anything more drastic than changing the colour or grain of the ench. weapons without editing the shader file itself.

[EDIT EDIT]
I think you said you wanted to stop it tiling the textures? Try changing the _Texture Scale (U,V)_ to 1,1


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> This stage (assuming Bethesda hired programmers worth their salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) should be done by a shader. Where it is on the other Hand I have no clue. I'd just continue with the texture route if I were you and Forget I mentioned shaders


thats what im doing

also i may have found a way to make all 17 weapon textures.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Seasons of Skyrim is... eh so far.
> 
> I had FPS drop to 10-20 looking at a waterfall. How can I improve that? uninstall water two?


Several things may be contributing.
Do you have ambient occlussion turned on in the "enbseries.ini" file? Even if so your system shouldn't be getting such a low fps.
Did you install all of the enb data folders and updates correctly? (if not and see that you do so, but do not install the more dynamic shadows and striping fix file, that mod is extremely buggy, and should be avoided. I would uninstall it if you have it.)
Do you still have the games aa turned on?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Seasons of Skyrim is... eh so far.
> 
> I had FPS drop to 10-20 looking at a waterfall. How can I improve that? uninstall water two?
> 
> 
> 
> Several things may be contributing.
> Do you have ambient occlussion turned on in the "enbseries.ini" file? Even if so your system shouldn't be getting such a low fps.
> Did you install all of the enb data folders and updates correctly? (if not and see that you do so, but do not install the more dynamic shadows and striping fix file, that mod is extremely buggy, and should be avoided. I would uninstall it if you have it.)
> Do you still have the games aa turned on?
Click to expand...

ambient occlusion is on
Followed the instructions as closely as possible which was frustrating. The instructions are outdated and I had to look for the files they were referring to.
The only optional one in did was the performance no dof one.
Game's AA is turned off. Driver's AA is set to application only.

I just copied over EWI's performance settings. I haven't tried it yet but will soon... I hope.

Edit: I jumped on for a few minutes, ran to the waterfall I had trouble with, and it was a good FPS now. Not sure what was changed but ya, good to go again.

Not sure I'm liking seasons of skyrim as much as realvision though. I've yet to see a sunny day though.


----------



## Phaster89

well after a day and a half of messing around with nmm i finally got all the mods i wanted and the doesn't crash at startup, however when i start a new game, the horse carriage ride is glitched, wolves start to attack both horses that are not in a carriage which makes their riders climb off and kill the wolves and then the helgen doors won't open


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> well after a day and a half of messing around with nmm i finally got all the mods i wanted and the doesn't crash at startup, however when i start a new game, the horse carriage ride is glitched, wolves start to attack both horses that are not in a carriage which makes their riders climb off and kill the wolves and then the helgen doors won't open


Live another life. yo!


----------



## Phaster89

now both carriages start to glitch and get stuck on the rocks by the side of the road


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> now both carriages start to glitch and get stuck on the rocks by the side of the road


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9557/?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Even if you just wanted to go through the vanilla starting, you can choose that option through live another life and I think the cart doesn't get glitched after starting it through live another life, though I've only ever tried it once that way. I've had some pretty funky and hilarious cart glitches before.


----------



## DIYDeath

Cart glitches are silly, they're the sole reason why I installed Live Another Life.


----------



## Phaster89

it worked, thanks i just hope other scripted events aren't messed up


----------



## DIYDeath

They'll probably be fine. The opening vanilla scene is super, super glitchy. Most of the game isnt half as bad as that scripted mess.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> it worked, thanks i just hope other scripted events aren't messed up


No other scripted events should be affected by this except the entire intro and the cave stuff.


----------



## Krusher33

I've played the vanilla start many times a lot of times and haven't had glitches like those before. That's some pretty hilarious stuff!

Anyways, I'm getting the double cursor at the loading of the game. Annoying as heck having to run game, click something, click icon, alt-tab to game, and then play the game. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've played the vanilla start many times a lot of times and haven't had glitches like those before. That's some pretty hilarious stuff!
> 
> Anyways, I'm getting the double cursor at the loading of the game. Annoying as heck having to run game, click something, click icon, alt-tab to game, and then play the game. Anyone else get this?


yes, this used to happen to me all the time when alt+tab out of the game. very annoying. I was usually able to tab out and back in and it would resolve for the time being.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've played the vanilla start many times a lot of times and haven't had glitches like those before. That's some pretty hilarious stuff!
> 
> Anyways, I'm getting the double cursor at the loading of the game. Annoying as heck having to run game, click something, click icon, alt-tab to game, and then play the game. Anyone else get this?


Just run the game in borderless windowed mode. Ive actually gotten increased stability from doing that.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've played the vanilla start many times a lot of times and haven't had glitches like those before. That's some pretty hilarious stuff!
> 
> Anyways, I'm getting the double cursor at the loading of the game. Annoying as heck having to run game, click something, click icon, alt-tab to game, and then play the game. Anyone else get this?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this used to happen to me all the time when alt+tab out of the game. very annoying. I was usually able to tab out and back in and it would resolve for the time being.
Click to expand...

Yeah i know about the alt-tabbing business and the way I work around that is going to menu first.

This is now happening to me when I first start up the game and it's already double cursor. So in order to actually play I gotta do all those steps.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah i know about the alt-tabbing business and the way I work around that is going to menu first.
> 
> This is now happening to me when I first start up the game and it's already double cursor. So in order to actually play I gotta do all those steps.


I see, sorry. I misunderstood. I believe there is a Mod that resolves this issue. Though im not sure of a permanent fix.

EDIT: here is the link to that mod.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36125/?

Hope this helps.


----------



## DIYDeath

Do I have to keep saying it?

Freaking use borderless window mode. It gets rid of double cursor and all alt+tab issues Skyrim has. Ive said this like 3 times now.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Do I have to keep saying it?
> 
> Freaking use borderless window mode. It gets rid of double cursor and all alt+tab issues Skyrim has. Ive said this like 3 times now.


For performance reasons I play at 1080 resolution. I'm on a 1440 monitor. Playing in windowed mode is very awkward.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah i know about the alt-tabbing business and the way I work around that is going to menu first.
> 
> This is now happening to me when I first start up the game and it's already double cursor. So in order to actually play I gotta do all those steps.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, sorry. I misunderstood. I believe there is a Mod that resolves this issue. Though im not sure of a permanent fix.
> 
> EDIT: here is the link to that mod.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36125/?
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Already tried.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For performance reasons I play at 1080 resolution. I'm on a 1440 monitor. Playing in windowed mode is very awkward.


That wont matter. Use BORDERLESS window mode. You will need a skse plugin for this (google skyrim borderless window skse).

I dont mean to come across as pushy but this is the fix to your issue. This nonsense other people are suggesting is excessive and inefficient.


----------



## mk16

so i have this so far for the enchant texture.
http://imgur.com/a/ZVSQb


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i have this so far for the enchant texture.
> http://imgur.com/a/ZVSQb


Hmm, leafs? It's different at least.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hmm, leafs? It's different at least.


i wanted to do leafs for the absorb because of poison ivy and other plants that can hurt you, make you sick and fatigue you, or just a slew of other things. for paralyze im going to use a black hellebore silhouette. silent moons will have masser full and secunda waxing.


----------



## DIYDeath

better imo, I hate the texture of the enchantments, looks like crap.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> better imo, I hate the texture of the enchantments, looks like crap.


any suggestion for what i have so far.

i know the health one need work, must have missed a setting.

fixed it updating album now.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> any suggestion for what i have so far.
> 
> i know the health one need work, must have missed a setting.
> 
> fixed it updating album now.


Not unless you want to start adding animations to your enchantments







So far at the very least it looks better than vanilla.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Not unless you want to start adding animations to your enchantments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far at the very least it looks better than vanilla.


oh god no, way out of my league and from what i've seen requires a custom enchant for all weapon types.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That wont matter. Use BORDERLESS window mode. You will need a skse plugin for this (google skyrim borderless window skse).
> 
> I dont mean to come across as pushy but this is the fix to your issue. This nonsense other people are suggesting is excessive and inefficient.


Boaderless window mode has a slight Performance disadvantage over Fullscreen.
It also dosen't allow XFire (AFAIK SLI too), so if you've got one of These Setups you'll only be using one of your GPUs.
Just use whatever you're happy with. I open the menu and then alt-tab out and I don't get the dual Cursors Thing.


----------



## Phaster89

well i have a shadow/lighting problem


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> For performance reasons I play at 1080 resolution. I'm on a 1440 monitor. Playing in windowed mode is very awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> That wont matter. Use BORDERLESS window mode. You will need a skse plugin for this (google skyrim borderless window skse).
> 
> I dont mean to come across as pushy but this is the fix to your issue. This nonsense other people are suggesting is excessive and inefficient.
Click to expand...

How do you make it full screen then? When I set it o windowed mode, it plays in a 20" window on my 27" monitor which is annoying as hell.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That wont matter. Use BORDERLESS window mode. You will need a skse plugin for this (google skyrim borderless window skse).
> 
> I dont mean to come across as pushy but this is the fix to your issue. This nonsense other people are suggesting is excessive and inefficient.
> 
> 
> 
> Boaderless window mode has a slight Performance disadvantage over Fullscreen.
> It also dosen't allow XFire (AFAIK SLI too), so if you've got one of These Setups you'll only be using one of your GPUs.
> Just use whatever you're happy with. I open the menu and then alt-tab out and I don't get the dual Cursors Thing.
Click to expand...

Again, the problem isn't alt-tabbing. The problem is when run the game, it is immediately in a double cursor bug. In order to actually start playing the game I have to take extra steps to get going.


----------



## Krusher33

I just now tried windowed mode, it doesn't fix the issue. It still loads with double cursor. I still have to do the same thing anyways.


----------



## mk16

paralyze is done


----------



## SirWaWa

I can finally play skyrim without running of of vram with HD textures
1.5GB was not enough, with 3.0GB now I almost consume 2.0GB
that's my only pretty mod


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just now tried windowed mode, it doesn't fix the issue. It still loads with double cursor. I still have to do the same thing anyways.


There is actually a mod that puts Skyrim into borderless windowed mode, it has been around since at least Fallout 3, and is supposed to reduce stuttering and fix alt-tab issues. Here it is. I know at least for Fallout 3 it was really good.

Dunno if it will fix that cursor issue, that's strange... and according to someone who posted above you can't use xfire/SLI which sounds familiar so that might be true.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just now tried windowed mode, it doesn't fix the issue. It still loads with double cursor. I still have to do the same thing anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> There is actually a mod that puts Skyrim into borderless windowed mode, it has been around since at least Fallout 3, and is supposed to reduce stuttering and fix alt-tab issues. Here it is. I know at least for Fallout 3 it was really good.
> 
> Dunno if it will fix that cursor issue, that's strange... and according to someone who posted above you can't use xfire/SLI which sounds familiar so that might be true.
Click to expand...

I'll look into it but there's something I just thought of that I might try. During debugging something else, it was suggested to run the skse.exe in administrator mode. I'm going to undo that and see if that worked.

Edit: Actually now that I think about it, how is this going to fix it if going into windowed mode doesn't fix it?


----------



## Phaster89

is there a way to disable elfx's candle smoke without resorting to installing it again?


----------



## NameUnknown

My Riften bounty is now up to 69k. Do guards respawn or is there a set quantity of them? I cleared the entire city of guards, ransacked multiple homes, ransacked multiple businesses, looted the entire jarl's keep and killed most of the killable NPCs I could. I had to leave the city when I attacked Brynjolf and his invulnerability started kicking me all over the place.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My Riften bounty is now up to 69k. Do guards respawn or is there a set quantity of them? I cleared the entire city of guards, ransacked multiple homes, ransacked multiple businesses, looted the entire jarl's keep and killed most of the killable NPCs I could. I had to leave the city when I attacked Brynjolf and his invulnerability started kicking me all over the place.


Add the lines below to your Skyrim.ini file located in Documents\My Games\Skyrim.

[GamePlay]
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0

Now Brynjolf isn't invulnerable, problem solved xD


----------



## mk16

so anyone else have max level mage armor?

also selfie


----------



## HarrisLam

is anyone interested in gameplay discussion? Or is that horse already dead a long time ago?

Currently trying to go the pure mage route with my human female. Found the route I'm going to be quite uninteresting....

1) BUYING spellbooks as a way to learn is quite an awful system. Guess I'm just used to the skill tree system, seems more logical and natural that way

2) 3 kinds of damage spell..... I know there are better spells down the road but I've been using just novice flames for like 10 hours now. The more advanced firebolt spell can't hit anything far and costs a ton to cast so missing just 1 hit is very costly. I really really want to mod this part of the game but I'm trying not to in this first playthrough

3) when against strong enemies, it's a potion drinking challenge

4) the selection of mage outfits in this game......oh god......True that I'm only lv 11 into the game, but I've talked to a friend who finished the game who thought the same way

Number 2 and 4 are my biggest concerns. I know number 2 can be improved by various mods so I'm not too worried. What about the mage robes though? So far all robes that I've seen have the exact same cloth model with different colors and signs here and there. Will there be any improvements on this part later in the game? If not, I'll be looking to mods for this. It's just ridiculous that all the mages in this game, weak or strong, all dress like dude in assassin's creed.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is anyone interested in gameplay discussion? Or is that horse already dead a long time ago?
> 
> Currently trying to go the pure mage route with my human female. Found the route I'm going to be quite uninteresting....
> 
> 1) BUYING spellbooks as a way to learn is quite an awful system. Guess I'm just used to the skill tree system, seems more logical and natural that way
> 
> 2) 3 kinds of damage spell..... I know there are better spells down the road but I've been using just novice flames for like 10 hours now. The more advanced firebolt spell can't hit anything far and costs a ton to cast so missing just 1 hit is very costly. I really really want to mod this part of the game but I'm trying not to in this first playthrough
> 
> 3) when against strong enemies, it's a potion drinking challenge
> 
> 4) the selection of mage outfits in this game......oh god......True that I'm only lv 11 into the game, but I've talked to a friend who finished the game who thought the same way
> 
> Number 2 and 4 are my biggest concerns. I know number 2 can be improved by various mods so I'm not too worried. What about the mage robes though? So far all robes that I've seen have the exact same cloth model with different colors and signs here and there. Will there be any improvements on this part later in the game? If not, I'll be looking to mods for this. It's just ridiculous that all the mages in this game, weak or strong, all dress like dude in assassin's creed.


1:im fine with that because now i can find a new spell in a cave. in the past i would have to buy a spell not a spell tome meaning no thunderbolt in the boss chest.

2r a fus ro dah-athon

3nly three elements sucks hard and only ranged at the.

4 i agree with. mage outfits suck. for the people that want to do a student play through there ok. but what about a battle mage? a spell sword? a high class mage from morrowind or the summerset isle? you get nothing for that and have to go the mods of heavy enchants, which for low levels suck.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is anyone interested in gameplay discussion? Or is that horse already dead a long time ago?
> Currently trying to go the pure mage route with my human female. Found the route I'm going to be quite uninteresting....
> 1) BUYING spellbooks as a way to learn is quite an awful system. Guess I'm just used to the skill tree system, seems more logical and natural that way
> 2) 3 kinds of damage spell..... I know there are better spells down the road but I've been using just novice flames for like 10 hours now. The more advanced firebolt spell can't hit anything far and costs a ton to cast so missing just 1 hit is very costly. I really really want to mod this part of the game but I'm trying not to in this first playthrough
> 3) when against strong enemies, it's a potion drinking challenge
> 4) the selection of mage outfits in this game......oh god......True that I'm only lv 11 into the game, but I've talked to a friend who finished the game who thought the same way
> Number 2 and 4 are my biggest concerns. I know number 2 can be improved by various mods so I'm not too worried. What about the mage robes though? So far all robes that I've seen have the exact same cloth model with different colors and signs here and there. Will there be any improvements on this part later in the game? If not, I'll be looking to mods for this. It's just ridiculous that all the mages in this game, weak or strong, all dress like dude in assassin's creed.


1) I think spell tomes are fine for the reasons @mk16 mentioned, but I think a more in-depth destruction skill-tree would be great, the Magic System relies quite hevily on the Player finding/buying the next tome and not enough on leveling up IMO.








I use conjuration Magic the most, this skill-tree overhaul is great if you use conjuration Magic too: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3339/?

2) Yes.








Check this mod out for some more veriety and strategy to the spell-casting: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/23882/?

3)You can't really sneak as a mage otherwise that's probably the best tactic. Check out the mod above to shake up those fights a bit.









4)True. Get _Immersive Armours_ here: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19733/?
I recommend _Immersive Weapons_ too. They both blend seamlessly into the game and the lore and give many, many more Options when it Comes to load out.

There are so many mods out there, if there's something you don't like or you think something's missing, there's a mod for that.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so anyone else have max level mage armor?
> 
> also selfie


I've never seen it that extreme before. I guess magika potions aren't something you Need?









I see you're using the Default UI, have you tried _SkyUI_ before (you can subscribe over the steam Workshop to make it easy, Needs SKSE)?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> I've never seen it that extreme before. I guess magika potions aren't something you Need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're using the Default UI, have you tried _SkyUI_ before (you can subscribe over the steam Workshop to make it easy, Needs SKSE)?


i have tried it before

worst mod i ever installed will not be trying it again.


----------



## HarrisLam

Can't view the mods because I'm at work at the moment.

while it's true that *at least* you can now get cool spells as a reward, but to be honest, I'd rather learn the spells when I level up like regular skill trees would. Like what Bruce said, I just didn't like how the spells you know have absolutely no linkage to your levels, or your specific talent level. The fact that you could be 90 at destruction and be having plain flames as your only damage source the whole time just because you didn't buy better spells is.....I don't know.... not my kind of system.

How come you can't sneak as a mage? I thought sneaking was a standalone skill?

Ya, I actually have both immersive weapons and armors installed and ready, I just never activated them. Like I said, I basically modded my character to my liking but have not touched the environment and gameplay a lot. I really wanted to experience what the vanilla has to offer on most aspects of the game, but so far, not so much.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Can't view the mods because I'm at work at the moment.
> 
> while it's true that *at least* you can now get cool spells as a reward, but to be honest, I'd rather learn the spells when I level up like regular skill trees would. Like what Bruce said, I just didn't like how the spells you know have absolutely no linkage to your levels, or your specific talent level. The fact that you could be 90 at destruction and be having plain flames as your only damage source the whole time just because you didn't buy better spells is.....I don't know.... not my kind of system.
> 
> How come you can't sneak as a mage? I thought sneaking was a standalone skill?
> 
> Ya, I actually have both immersive weapons and armors installed and ready, I just never activated them. Like I said, I basically modded my character to my liking but have not touched the environment and gameplay a lot. I really wanted to experience what the vanilla has to offer on most aspects of the game, but so far, not so much.


for the sneak thing i think he was talking from a sneak attack stand point.
also you that 3 manicka pic i posted wellllllll
as you level up you use less and less magicka and also at the time of that pic i didnt have any perks in destruction.... so yeah when i hit 100 you'll see 0 magicka usage.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> for the sneak thing i think he was talking from a sneak attack stand point.
> also you that 3 manicka pic i posted wellllllll
> as you level up you use less and less magicka and also at the time of that pic i didnt have any perks in destruction.... so yeah when i hit 100 you'll see 0 magicka usage.


I assume sneak attack with a daggor deals bonus damage then? To be honest I wouldn't really mind the extra damage too much. Being able to position yourself behind your enemy and get 1-2 spells in before direct engagement isn't a bad thing either

And man....I did not know how the skill leveling works in skyrim. After what you said here and some searching, I'm now certain that leveling the destruction skill itself does not scale your spells up. How disappointing....That also means that I've been doing the same damage with my flames the entire time....

Now I will no longer feel a sense of achievement when I level something up.... I mean com'on, couldn't we have 5% overall improvements for every 5 points of skill? How hard is that? Instead, it's like "OH, I got my skill up!! Now I can cast the same spell with same damage a lot longer!!" as if I wasn't already bored with said spell.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I assume sneak attack with a daggor deals bonus damage then? To be honest I wouldn't really mind the extra damage too much. Being able to position yourself behind your enemy and get 1-2 spells in before direct engagement isn't a bad thing either
> 
> And man....I did not know how the skill leveling works in skyrim. After what you said here and some searching, I'm now certain that leveling the destruction skill itself does not scale your spells up. How disappointing....That also means that I've been doing the same damage with my flames the entire time....
> 
> Now I will no longer feel a sense of achievement when I level something up.... I mean com'on, couldn't we have 5% overall improvements for every 5 points of skill? How hard is that? Instead, it's like "OH, I got my skill up!! Now I can cast the same spell with same damage a lot longer!!" as if I wasn't already bored with said spell.


hey it may not make flames do more damage *but* it does make your enchants for that class do more damage.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> hey it may not make flames do more damage *but* it does make your enchants for that class do more damage.


sorry I'm still noob to the game mechanics, do you mean like enchanting fire element to the weapons?

I've been disenchanting quite a bit, but I've only tried to enchant once - putting ice onto a random emergency daggor I use.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> sorry I'm still noob to the game mechanics, do you mean like enchanting fire element to the weapons?
> 
> I've been disenchanting quite a bit, but I've only tried to enchant once - putting ice onto a random emergency daggor I use.


yep, so if you have maxed enchanting then you can put 31 fire damage on a sword before potions and boost. but if you get your destruction to level 100 and get the flame perks to increase damage by 50% then you can put 50 fire damage on your sword. then theres all the boost you can get and what not meaning you could enchant your sword to do 300 fire damage alone.

also absorb health is the best enchant to put on a dagger at enchanting level 100 because daggers hit the fastest and max enchanting gives you 20 absorb health.

if you want anymore enchanting tips just ask, its one of my favorite thing to do in TES games.

i looked in to it and found some cool stuff to help make beast mode stuff.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




first is that with all the fire and frost perks i get 51 damage on just frost or fire. but if i have both frost and fire on the same sword

my damage goes up to 76. this is because with just fire my enchants get hit with the 2 fire perks i have in destruction giving me a 50% boost but, with frost and the 50% it has i now get a 100% damage boost to both. now this also works with non-boostable enchants like the absorb stuff. if you put fire and absorb health then you get 51 fire and 30 some absorb health.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ...How come you can't sneak as a mage? I thought sneaking was a standalone skill?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> for the sneak thing i think he was talking from a sneak attack stand point. .


Sorry, I should have made that clearer, you _can_ sneak as a mage but you don't get the 'sneak attack' bonuses when using spells that you do with weapons, I'm not sure if that's because casting the spell makes a Sound that alerts the enemies or because spells simply don't get a sneak attack Bonus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i have tried it before
> worst mod i ever installed will not be trying it again.


I think saying it's the 'worst mod ever' is a bit extreme, if you don't like it that's fair enough, but the mod does what it's meant to do very well.
Personally I don't like the Default UI, I wouldn't Play skyrim without SkyUI!









[EDIT]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i looked in to it and found some cool stuff to help make beast mode stuff.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first is that with all the fire and frost perks i get 51 damage on just frost or fire. but if i have both frost and fire on the same sword
> 
> my damage goes up to 76. this is because with just fire my enchants get hit with the 2 fire perks i have in destruction giving me a 50% boost but, with frost and the 50% it has i now get a 100% damage boost to both. now this also works with non-boostable enchants like the absorb stuff. if you put fire and absorb health then you get 51 fire and 30 some absorb health.


Top tips!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Sorry, I should have made that clearer, you _can_ sneak as a mage but you don't get the 'sneak attack' bonuses when using spells that you do with weapons, I'm not sure if that's because casting the spell makes a Sound that alerts the enemies or because spells simply don't get a sneak attack Bonus.
> I think saying it's the 'worst mod ever' is a bit extreme, if you don't like it that's fair enough, but the mod does what it's meant to do very well.
> Personally I don't like the Default UI, I wouldn't Play skyrim without SkyUI!


as the say

to each their own


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> yep, so if you have maxed enchanting then you can put 31 fire damage on a sword before potions and boost. but *if you get your destruction to level 100 and get the flame perks to increase damage by 50%* then you can put 50 fire damage on your sword. then theres all the boost you can get and what not meaning you could enchant your sword to do 300 fire damage alone.
> 
> also absorb health is the best enchant to put on a dagger at enchanting level 100 because daggers hit the fastest and max enchanting gives you 20 absorb health.
> 
> if you want anymore enchanting tips just ask, its one of my favorite thing to do in TES games.


Wait a minute.....

From what you wrote previously I had the impression that by leveling destruction from say 30 to 50, the amount of enchant damage I can put on weapons increase by itself. But from what is bolded above, it seems that you actually meant that I can put more enchant damage due to the perks that are accessible to me in the destruction skill tree??

If I got that correct, the skill level itself doesn't make an impact because it's actually the perk that's doing the job? Or is there still another bonus percentage for the skill level, just that you didn't mention that part?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Sorry, I should have made that clearer, you _can_ sneak as a mage but you don't get the 'sneak attack' bonuses when using spells that you do with weapons, I'm not sure if that's because casting the spell makes a Sound that alerts the enemies or because spells simply don't get a sneak attack Bonus.


Ya that's exactly what I thought. As I said though, being able to get the first hit in (assuming you weren't right behind him) still gives you the upper hand somewhat


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i have tried it before
> 
> worst mod i ever installed will not be trying it again.


Do you use a controller or just dislike it as a whole?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is anyone interested in gameplay discussion? Or is that horse already dead a long time ago?
> 
> Currently trying to go the pure mage route with my human female. Found the route I'm going to be quite uninteresting....


I just currently started on a thieving monk khajiit. Specializing in unarmed, illusion, alteration, healing spells, and will switch over to unarmored dreamcloths when he gets mage armor perk.

But it's proving to be quite difficult for me. All chars up to this point has only needed magicka + health or health + stamina. This char is needing magicka for the spells AND health + stamina for the unarmed attacks.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> is there a way to disable elfx's candle smoke without resorting to installing it again?


No I'm pretty sure you have to reinstall it, sorry.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Do you use a controller or just dislike it as a whole?


controllers are for peasants









i just dislike the lay out and how things are grouped together.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Wait a minute.....
> 
> From what you wrote previously I had the impression that by leveling destruction from say 30 to 50, the amount of enchant damage I can put on weapons increase by itself. But from what is bolded above, it seems that you actually meant that I can put more enchant damage due to the perks that are accessible to me in the destruction skill tree??
> 
> If I got that correct, the skill level itself doesn't make an impact because it's actually the perk that's doing the job? Or is there still another bonus percentage for the skill level, just that you didn't mention that part?
> Ya that's exactly what I thought. As I said though, being able to get the first hit in (assuming you weren't right behind him) still gives you the upper hand somewhat


yeah, i was under that impression too but from the testing i just did that is not the case and its all up to perks.

so to recap
there is the 15 damage cap from max level enchanting skill
then the 31 from max level enchanting and all the perks that augment damage
then the 51 cap from the destruction school perks
and last you can get as high as you want is you use bugs.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just currently started on a thieving monk khajiit. Specializing in unarmed, illusion, alteration, healing spells, and will switch over to unarmored dreamcloths when he gets mage armor perk.
> 
> But it's proving to be quite difficult for me. All chars up to this point has only needed magicka + health or health + stamina. This char is needing magicka for the spells AND health + stamina for the unarmed attacks.


What inspired you to make a character who rely partly on unarmed attacks? Is there any bonus for it? Or did you just think it will be awesome to do so?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> yeah, i was under that impression too but from the testing i just did that is not the case and its all up to perks.


What an exciting leveling system huh









What they should have done is to make those skill "numbers" become EXP count, and make every talent go from 1-100 to lv 1-10, and only inform the player when it goes to the next level. Telling the player every point in the 100 without any actual improvement in any game aspect whatsoever is a hint to a broken system. The current perk tree system will only work if the tree is as big as in path of exile and every talent point is a skill point.

I'll probably just speed things up and start exploring mod options on Magic. I remember a pretty big mod with the word "magick" in the mod's name. Probably looking into it tonight if I get time for games.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just currently started on a thieving monk khajiit. Specializing in unarmed, illusion, alteration, healing spells, and will switch over to unarmored dreamcloths when he gets mage armor perk.
> 
> But it's proving to be quite difficult for me. All chars up to this point has only needed magicka + health or health + stamina. This char is needing magicka for the spells AND health + stamina for the unarmed attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> What inspired you to make a character who rely partly on unarmed attacks? Is there any bonus for it? Or did you just think it will be awesome to do so?
Click to expand...

I wanted a monk type dude for fun. I've done destruction mage, ranger, sword n board, and 2 handers. Felt like doing something else.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I just currently started on a thieving monk khajiit. Specializing in unarmed, illusion, alteration, healing spells, and will switch over to unarmored dreamcloths when he gets mage armor perk.
> 
> But it's proving to be quite difficult for me. All chars up to this point has only needed magicka + health or health + stamina. This char is needing magicka for the spells AND health + stamina for the unarmed attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> What inspired you to make a character who rely partly on unarmed attacks? Is there any bonus for it? Or did you just think it will be awesome to do so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted a monk type dude for fun. I've done destruction mage, ranger, sword n board, and 2 handers. Felt like doing something else.
Click to expand...

The last character I started playing was a fist fighting Orc, I had a cool mod that added an Unarmed skill tree (replaced 2 handed weapons sadly). Just getting up close and pummeling people is great fun. When I start again I want to make that character again, I think the mod was improved since I used it last. Here is the mod now, seems like its still being maintained, that's nice.


----------



## NameUnknown

I finally maxxed out the heavy armor tree. You move SO MUCH faster with the perk that makes it as if you arent wearing anything and you can run a heck of a lot longer too. I now need to max out the 1H tree and then I'll be starting in on Destruction.

My next character is going to be the good guy that focuses more on being a business man. Has anyone tried this route?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I finally maxxed out the heavy armor tree. You move SO MUCH faster with the perk that makes it as if you arent wearing anything and you can run a heck of a lot longer too. I now need to max out the 1H tree and then I'll be starting in on Destruction.
> 
> My next character is going to be the good guy that focuses more on being a business man. Has anyone tried this route?


If you try that character type look at this: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52871/?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I finally maxxed out the heavy armor tree. You move SO MUCH faster with the perk that makes it as if you arent wearing anything and you can run a heck of a lot longer too. I now need to max out the 1H tree and then I'll be starting in on Destruction.
> 
> My next character is going to be the good guy that focuses more on being a business man. Has anyone tried this route?


I have


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My next character is going to be the good guy that focuses more on being a business man. Has anyone tried this route?


Yep, started out as an Imperial intending to not use any offensive skills, pretty much just Alteration, Illusion and speechcraft. That didn't last Long, currently rocking lvl75 conjuration and lvl90 Marksman.








If you manage to make the Trader playthough work, please let me know


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My next character is going to be the good guy that focuses more on being a business man. Has anyone tried this route?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, started out as an Imperial intending to not use any offensive skills, pretty much just Alteration, Illusion and speechcraft. That didn't last Long, currently rocking lvl75 conjuration and lvl90 Marksman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you manage to make the Trader playthough work, please let me know
Click to expand...

I dont know if Ill be able to do a full playthrough or not as a merchant, but I figure it should still be an interesting change







The concept and idea sounds very interesting in comparison to pillage and plunder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I finally maxxed out the heavy armor tree. You move SO MUCH faster with the perk that makes it as if you arent wearing anything and you can run a heck of a lot longer too. I now need to max out the 1H tree and then I'll be starting in on Destruction.
> 
> My next character is going to be the good guy that focuses more on being a business man. Has anyone tried this route?
> 
> 
> 
> I have
Click to expand...

How did it go for you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I finally maxxed out the heavy armor tree. You move SO MUCH faster with the perk that makes it as if you arent wearing anything and you can run a heck of a lot longer too. I now need to max out the 1H tree and then I'll be starting in on Destruction.
> 
> My next character is going to be the good guy that focuses more on being a business man. Has anyone tried this route?
> 
> 
> 
> If you try that character type look at this: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52871/?
Click to expand...

That looks quite interesting, I'll definitely give it a shot when I do that character. Heck I might try it now and effectively make my own miniature army


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Sorry, I should have made that clearer, you _can_ sneak as a mage but you don't get the 'sneak attack' bonuses when using spells that you do with weapons, I'm not sure if that's because casting the spell makes a Sound that alerts the enemies or because spells simply don't get a sneak attack Bonus.


skyre changes that, i think, because i remember "firing" a staff at someone from very far, hitting them and getting a sneak attack bonus
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> No I'm pretty sure you have to reinstall it, sorry.


then i'll have to spend less time in jorrvaskr


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> How did it go for you?


Honestly, quite poorly. The reason for this is that the game has too many fundamental "flaws" for such a playthough to be viable. For a person to play as a merchant, there needs to be an economy with a flow of transactions. That does not exist in any TES game really. To get down to the specifics, here is why it does not work:

1. The flow of transactions and therefore the economy of Skyrim is very static in that NPC's don't actively buy and sell stuff to other NPC's. Instead, money counters reset over time and NPC inventory is randomly generated outside of unique items for quest. What this means is that an NPC hunter who kills a deer is not going to travel to a city or find a Kajiht caravan to sell his furs. NPC's will also not actively buy stuff from stores and travelling merchants either.

2. Since NPC's don't actively purchase and sell to each other or even you, this means that you have to proactively find people you can sell stuff to. Due to the small amount of money that each NPC carries, you have to also travel around to look for NPC's to peddle your wares unless you want to give it away for free.

3. Due to how expensive housing and horses are, you will have you run to a lot of locations if the wagon doesn't go there and then you run into trouble with bandits and natural predators. If you are playing a pure merchant like I was, you quickly run into issues with this. Building up money to purchase a full time bodyguard (500 gold I think?) is also really expensive.

4. A pure merchant buys and flips goods or buys materials to craft goods to sell (blacksmith and enchanting). Due to the short supply of money and goods carried by NPC's you quickly run out of both goods and currency, at which point you are forced to kill and pillage, rob, or loot off corpses you find for goods to sell.

There are mods that can help promote a merchant play style, but they rely on heavy scripting to change the default AI and mechanics of the game, which in turn can cause issues with gameplay. I also did not remember those mods actually being that useful either. Hope this helps!


----------



## BruceB

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Honestly, quite poorly. The reason for this is that the game has too many fundamental "flaws" for such a playthough to be viable. For a person to play as a merchant, there needs to be an economy with a flow of transactions. That does not exist in any TES game really. To get down to the specifics, here is why it does not work:
> 
> 1. The flow of transactions and therefore the economy of Skyrim is very static in that NPC's don't actively buy and sell stuff to other NPC's. Instead, money counters reset over time and NPC inventory is randomly generated outside of unique items for quest. What this means is that an NPC hunter who kills a deer is not going to travel to a city or find a Kajiht caravan to sell his furs. NPC's will also not actively buy stuff from stores and travelling merchants either.
> 
> 2. Since NPC's don't actively purchase and sell to each other or even you, this means that you have to proactively find people you can sell stuff to. Due to the small amount of money that each NPC carries, you have to also travel around to look for NPC's to peddle your wares unless you want to give it away for free.
> 
> 3. Due to how expensive housing and horses are, you will have you run to a lot of locations if the wagon doesn't go there and then you run into trouble with bandits and natural predators. If you are playing a pure merchant like I was, you quickly run into issues with this. Building up money to purchase a full time bodyguard (500 gold I think?) is also really expensive.
> 
> 4. A pure merchant buys and flips goods or buys materials to craft goods to sell (blacksmith and enchanting). Due to the short supply of money and goods carried by NPC's you quickly run out of both goods and currency, at which point you are forced to kill and pillage, rob, or loot off corpses you find for goods to sell.
> 
> There are mods that can help promote a merchant play style, but they rely on heavy scripting to change the default AI and mechanics of the game, which in turn can cause issues with gameplay. I also did not remember those mods actually being that useful either. Hope this helps!





^^Pretty much the Problems I ran into. No matter what you buy at one shop you can never sell it at a Profit at any other shop in skyrim. I started using a bow to defend against bandits and that was really the end of that...


----------



## Phaster89

i envy your patience to create different chars in skyrim. skyrim was my first first person rpg and ever since i found out that "sniping" someone caused double the damage i said to myself "**** it, i'll never use another weapon again"


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> i envy your patience to create different chars in skyrim. skyrim was my first first person rpg and ever since i found out that "sniping" someone caused double the damage i said to myself "**** it, i'll never use another weapon again"


first is your avy from a music video or band. feel like i've seen it before

second i've found out that is you have all the element damage modifiers from the destruction skill tree and then put chaos damage on a weapon not only is the damage increased by 150% but the power of anything else put on the weapon is increased by 150%. 0_0 soooo powerful.


----------



## inedenimadam

pretty sure that is Serj, the lead singer of System of a Down.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> i envy your patience to create different chars in skyrim. skyrim was my first first person rpg and ever since i found out that "sniping" someone caused double the damage i said to myself "**** it, i'll never use another weapon again"


With daggers, assassin gloves, sneak perks, and sneak attack, you can buff your damage by x32. My master assassin one shots a dragon with a sneak attack.


----------



## NameUnknown

My Sneak & Lockpicking are in the 70s just from crawling through mines and forts and wherever. I sneak with a Daedric Bow out and then switch to an Ebony Mace & Ebony Axe for close combat.

I really need to learn how to properly use enchanting though, right now all of my gear and weapons are just vanilla with no enchants, with the exception of my ring which is 20% stronger 1H attacks


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With daggers, assassin gloves, sneak perks, and sneak attack, you can buff your damage by x32. My master assassin one shots a dragon with a sneak attack.


Sneak attacking a dragon?!?!?! I'm so trying that!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My Sneak & Lockpicking are in the 70s just from crawling through mines and forts and wherever. I sneak with a Daedric Bow out and then switch to an Ebony Mace & Ebony Axe for close combat.
> I really need to learn how to properly use enchanting though, right now all of my gear and weapons are just vanilla with no enchants, with the exception of my ring which is 20% stronger 1H attacks


I'm not sure if there's a trick to it but I know the enchantments add a set value to an object, it's not multiplactive. That means you get the same enchamtment xp for a particluar enchantment regardless of the item enchanted. IIRC lots of low-power enchantments give the best _money spent/exp gained_ ratio. Check _UESP.net_, they'll definitely have some tips on leveling!


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My Sneak & Lockpicking are in the 70s just from crawling through mines and forts and wherever. I sneak with a Daedric Bow out and then switch to an Ebony Mace & Ebony Axe for close combat.
> I really need to learn how to properly use enchanting though, right now all of my gear and weapons are just vanilla with no enchants, with the exception of my ring which is 20% stronger 1H attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a trick to it but I know the enchantments add a set value to an object, it's not multiplactive. That means you get the same enchamtment xp for a particluar enchantment regardless of the item enchanted. IIRC lots of low-power enchantments give the best money spent/exp gained ratio. Check _UESP.net_, they'll definitely have some tips on leveling!
Click to expand...

I'll have to check it out tonight because I definitely need to work on it for this guy. I need to level up smithing, alchemy, and enchanting so I can start dealing some real damage.

The one question I do have is this: If you have an item that already has a bonus, say +20% to 1H attacks, if you try to enchant it with +20 stamina will it override the 1H bonus or just add to it?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My Sneak & Lockpicking are in the 70s just from crawling through mines and forts and wherever. I sneak with a Daedric Bow out and then switch to an Ebony Mace & Ebony Axe for close combat.
> I really need to learn how to properly use enchanting though, right now all of my gear and weapons are just vanilla with no enchants, with the exception of my ring which is 20% stronger 1H attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a trick to it but I know the enchantments add a set value to an object, it's not multiplactive. That means you get the same enchamtment xp for a particluar enchantment regardless of the item enchanted. IIRC lots of low-power enchantments give the best money spent/exp gained ratio. Check _UESP.net_, they'll definitely have some tips on leveling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to check it out tonight because I definitely need to work on it for this guy. I need to level up smithing, alchemy, and enchanting so I can start dealing some real damage.
> 
> The one question I do have is this: If you have an item that already has a bonus, say +20% to 1H attacks, if you try to enchant it with +20 stamina will it override the 1H bonus or just add to it?
Click to expand...

The already bonus counts as an enchantment and you'll need the perk that lets you do 2 enchants on a single item to add the new one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My Sneak & Lockpicking are in the 70s just from crawling through mines and forts and wherever. I sneak with a Daedric Bow out and then switch to an Ebony Mace & Ebony Axe for close combat.
> 
> I really need to learn how to properly use enchanting though, right now all of my gear and weapons are just vanilla with no enchants, with the exception of my ring which is 20% stronger 1H attacks


Unless you have the blacksmith perk that allows you to improve enchanted stuff, max out the smithing you can currently do on said vanilla items first. Basically wear gear that buffs smithing and drink potions that do the same before you start. Then drink an enchanting potion and enchant it. I personally prefer life leech or stamina leech in the beginning when you really need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Sneak attacking a dragon?!?!?! I'm so trying that!


When you get the last sneak perk, anytime you crouch you disappear momentarily and go into sneak mode. In that brief window, you can get in a free shot for a sneak attack. It is spammable so you can quickly take out a squadron of enemies as well.


----------



## mk16

best thing to enchant is iron daggers with the banish enchant using a petty gem.
iron daggers are the easiest to get
banish makes the most money
petty is the cheapest and easiest to fill gem

you can not enchant an already enchanted item *ever* even with perks. you can however, put two enchants on an item with the top level enchanting perk.


----------



## Phaster89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> pretty sure that is Serj, the lead singer of System of a Down.


yes it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With daggers, assassin gloves, sneak perks, and sneak attack, you can buff your damage by x32. My master assassin one shots a dragon with a sneak attack.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My Sneak & Lockpicking are in the 70s just from crawling through mines and forts and wherever. I sneak with a Daedric Bow out and then switch to an Ebony Mace & Ebony Axe for close combat.
> 
> I really need to learn how to properly use enchanting though, right now all of my gear and weapons are just vanilla with no enchants, with the exception of my ring which is 20% stronger 1H attacks


on my last playthrough i had fortify archery on everything i could, that translated to roughly 200% more damage but i had some sort of problem with the damage i delt, things took quite a while to die, i remember that dragon fights were more about finding exploits to sit for about 30 minutes while i fired arrows into their faces than actually fighting


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> yes it is
> 
> on my last playthrough i had fortify archery on everything i could, that translated to roughly 200% more damage but i had some sort of problem with the damage i delt, things took quite a while to die, i remember that dragon fights were more about finding exploits to sit for about 30 minutes while i fired arrows into their faces than actually fighting


Best way to fight dragons short of quickly killing them when they land is to hide in places with a lot of cover and force them to land while you attack them from blind angles. If you have a specific shout, you can ground them as well. There are lots of ways to buff damage to the point where it just wrecks them though.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> My Sneak & Lockpicking are in the 70s just from crawling through mines and forts and wherever. I sneak with a Daedric Bow out and then switch to an Ebony Mace & Ebony Axe for close combat.
> 
> I really need to learn how to properly use enchanting though, right now all of my gear and weapons are just vanilla with no enchants, with the exception of my ring which is 20% stronger 1H attacks


How I maxed out my enchanting was to find and item that had increase alchemy skill, you use it to create "increase enchanting" potions which you then use to enchant iron daggers which you made, you then sell the enchanted iron daggers to get gold, you use gold to purchase more materials to create more increase alchemy and enchant potions. it is a circle that will raise your alchemy, enchant, smithing and merchant skills, the higher your enchant on the weapon the more it is worth, you can also learn to make healing potions and at the highest levels they are quit valuable, if your a purist and don't believe in using the CC to get items then you should look up the specific alchemy potions and required materials on the SKYRIM WIKI and the best places to find them

I currently have increase archery of 28% on my helmet, gloves and both rings for a total of 300 DPS on my Ebony bow which is enchanted with capture soul if target dies with in 14 sec and burn target

I would highly recommend a mod that allows you to recycle weapons and other metal goods at the smelter that way you don't have to buy or mine as much ore or bars, also there is an enchanted axe on top of the throat of the world, there is also a vain of ebony there as well


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> there is an enchanted axe on top of the throat of the world


the "Notched Pickaxe"

a tip of the hat to the creator of MineCraft


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My favorite easter egg is the Excaliber and Lady in the Lake reference.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> pretty sure that is Serj, the lead singer of System of a Down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> yes it is
> 
> on my last playthrough i had fortify archery on everything i could, that translated to roughly 200% more damage but i had some sort of problem with the damage i delt, things took quite a while to die, i remember that dragon fights were more about finding exploits to sit for about 30 minutes while i fired arrows into their faces than actually fighting












thanks i remember listening to their stuff but forgot the name of the band.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> best thing to enchant is iron daggers with the banish enchant using a petty gem.
> iron daggers are the easiest to get
> banish makes the most money
> petty is the cheapest and easiest to fill gem
> 
> you can not enchant an already enchanted item *ever* even with perks. you can however, put two enchants on an item with the top level enchanting perk.


i found the quickest enchant and smiting on vanilla is gold rings since the patch daggers suck, once you have smithed the rings put fortify carry weight enchantment on a ring (gives more than a iron dagger with banish) with any lower soul gem, got me 100 super quick


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> i found the quickest enchant and smiting on vanilla is gold rings since the patch daggers suck, once you have smithed the rings put fortify carry weight enchantment on a ring (gives more than a iron dagger with banish) with any lower soul gem, got me 100 super quick


oh i was talking from an enchanting point. but if you want to throw smithing in bows are faster and easier to get stuff for if you go heavy metal over light.


----------



## valgusepoiss

Hi... i have a question. Just started a new playthrough and i have many mods installed... only ones that change-add armor are:

Immersive Armors
Immersive Weapons
Skyrim Redone
But i am not sure if it is a bug or not but light armor seem to have higher armor rating than heavy armor. Fur armor has armor rating of 46 but my banded iron armor has only 35. Whats with that?? Playing on Master difficulty and going for heavy armor and sword-shield and crossbow for backup.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> Hi... i have a question. Just started a new playthrough and i have many mods installed... only ones that change-add armor are:
> 
> Immersive Armors
> Immersive Weapons
> Skyrim Redone
> But i am not sure if it is a bug or not but light armor seem to have higher armor rating than heavy armor. Fur armor has armor rating of 46 but my banded iron armor has only 35. Whats with that?? Playing on Master difficulty and going for heavy armor and sword-shield and crossbow for backup.


your light armor and heavy armor skill make the armor give higher stats, so if you had 100 light armor fur would probably do better than orcish if your heavy skill was only 10, perks give most of the scaling


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My favorite easter egg is the Excaliber and Lady in the Lake reference.


Mine would be the 3 billy goats gruff with the troll under the bridge. Haven't found Excalibur yet, or maybe I have and have just forgot about it. I'd rather run across it myself though.


----------



## spenceaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Mine would be the 3 billy goats gruff with the troll under the bridge. Haven't found Excalibur yet, or maybe I have and have just forgot about it. I'd rather run across it myself though.


i miss making spells to, my favorite was ring glitching my mana in oblivion and making a 100 area lightning spell that did max damage, godmode


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> Hi... i have a question. Just started a new playthrough and i have many mods installed... only ones that change-add armor are:
> 
> Immersive Armors
> Immersive Weapons
> Skyrim Redone
> But i am not sure if it is a bug or not but light armor seem to have higher armor rating than heavy armor. Fur armor has armor rating of 46 but my banded iron armor has only 35. Whats with that?? Playing on Master difficulty and going for heavy armor and sword-shield and crossbow for backup.


Do you also have reproccer installed? http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/28467/?

It's a patcher for SkyRe for mods on weapons, armor, alchemy, ammos, stats, etc.


----------



## valgusepoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> your light armor and heavy armor skill make the armor give higher stats, so if you had 100 light armor fur would probably do better than orcish if your heavy skill was only 10, perks give most of the scaling


I just started new playthrough... so skills are at their minimum for Nord.

EDIT:
Heavy Armour is 16 and Light is 20... that may be it.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spenceaj*
> 
> i miss making spells to, my favorite was ring glitching my mana in oblivion and making a 100 area lightning spell that did max damage, godmode


Damn I had that quote up there for 2 seconds and took it down because it got posted by mistake. Didn't post because it was kind of old, I'd post the quote but it's gone







. Yeah it's a shame that they got rid of spellmaking though.


----------



## Phaster89

i seem to have a problem, i'm leveling up way too quickly, i noticed that the uncapper's ini i had wasn't the same one that comes with skyre, so i made the swap, ran the reproccer, resorted my a few mods and i'm still leveling up at the same speed as before, can anyone help me?


----------



## leafonthewind

Does anyone here have any experience with sli scaling using an enb and other demanding visual mods? Specifically with dual 660s, as I have found a good deal on a second one, but would mainly be concerned with Skyrim performance, as I'm about to start another playthrough.


----------



## Krusher33

I might switch BACK to realvision again. I can't get nighteye to work.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

So far using mod organizer has been a terrible experience for me, but I do love some of the features, it might finally start to pay off now that I've gotten Skyrim working again. So my skyrim ini files were screwed up because of a new playthrough I decided to do with new mods, so I was getting crashes about every 5 minutes. I didn't know it was the ini files at first, but it was one of the first things I messed with to try and fix the crashes. In my stupidity I forgot that mod organizer has its own ini files that it uses and changing the ini files in documents does squat. So I basically ended up reinstalling all my mods. For mod organizer all that really is is just checking or unchecking a box like with the esm/esps, but after hundreds of clicks and having to re-pick which mods I wanted for that playthrough, it's quite time consuming.

Then I realized how to change the ini files through MO and I haven't had any major issues with crashing, and overall my system seems more stable even though i have even more graphical mods installed. On top of that I'm getting a 5-10 FPS increase but that's might be because I accidentally switched to the performance version of my mod or because my grass is a little less dense now.

Being able to pick and choose what overwrites what is pretty nice, but I feel like the whole system would be so much smoother if I could highlight multiple mods and then activate them with one click rather than hundreds. The profile system is really nice too, it won't at all be a hassle to switch from vanilla skyrim with my OP setups to Skyre to Requiem, and in the long run will save me tons of time switching in-between different setups.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I might switch BACK to realvision again. I can't get nighteye to work.


Try using Predator vision it makes nighteye a lot easier to use (and it works with SoS, if thats still what you are using, Realvision works too though i think, so either way)


----------



## Krusher33

Predator vision isn't what I'm looking for though. Just need the night eye for khajiits to work.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Predator vision isn't what I'm looking for though. Just need the night eye for khajiits to work.


It lets you use regular night eye as well, and you can bind it to a hotkey.


----------



## Krusher33

Will it work though? I think we still have to install enhanced enb night eye?

My issue is this:
When I hit night eye, it activates for a sec, then fades back.
Seasons of skyrim's faq said to install something else. I came across enhanced enb night eye somehow. Went through all the installation steps. Now when i hit night eye, it's blank blue screen. ENB GUI is still visible though. But enbeffect.fx isn't in the list of shaders options.

My guess is that SoS is using an older version of ENB? So I'm thinking of switching back to realvision to use the current ENB.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Will it work though? I think we still have to install enhanced enb night eye?
> 
> My issue is this:
> When I hit night eye, it activates for a sec, then fades back.
> Seasons of skyrim's faq said to install something else. I came across enhanced enb night eye somehow. Went through all the installation steps. Now when i hit night eye, it's blank blue screen. ENB GUI is still visible though. But enbeffect.fx isn't in the list of shaders options.
> 
> My guess is that SoS is using an older version of ENB? So I'm thinking of switching back to realvision to use the current ENB.


I would still try predator vision though, it's fairly convenient to use, and in my experience it's been the perfect amount of lighting, though that really is dependent on how dark/light your enb/lighting mods makes your game, so I can't really vouch for your setup.


----------



## Krusher33

Well I need to undo this enhanced one anyways. Took away the realistic nights and dungeons and made the day super bright.

Edit: Ok I didn't see that the predator one also has just night vision. I thought it was just for vamps and werewolves. So I've uninstalled the ehanced enb night eye one and installed predator version. I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## mk16

so you can shoot a door or chest or anything that can be interacted with by pressing E with a bow of soul trap and it will turn purple and have the soul trap effect. thing is its permanent. anyone got a fix? tried leaving the area and disable/enable.


----------



## bern43

Anybody have a copy of the latest Skill Interface mod? No longer up on Nexus (supposedly the account got hacked and the mod was deleted).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> So far using mod organizer has been a terrible experience for me, but I do love some of the features, it might finally start to pay off now that I've gotten Skyrim working again. So my skyrim ini files were screwed up because of a new playthrough I decided to do with new mods, so I was getting crashes about every 5 minutes. I didn't know it was the ini files at first, but it was one of the first things I messed with to try and fix the crashes. In my stupidity I forgot that mod organizer has its own ini files that it uses and changing the ini files in documents does squat. So I basically ended up reinstalling all my mods. For mod organizer all that really is is just checking or unchecking a box like with the esm/esps, but after hundreds of clicks and having to re-pick which mods I wanted for that playthrough, it's quite time consuming.
> 
> Then I realized how to change the ini files through MO and I haven't had any major issues with crashing, and overall my system seems more stable even though i have even more graphical mods installed. On top of that I'm getting a 5-10 FPS increase but that's might be because I accidentally switched to the performance version of my mod or because my grass is a little less dense now.
> 
> Being able to pick and choose what overwrites what is pretty nice, but I feel like the whole system would be so much smoother if I could highlight multiple mods and then activate them with one click rather than hundreds. The profile system is really nice too, it won't at all be a hassle to switch from vanilla skyrim with my OP setups to Skyre to Requiem, and in the long run will save me tons of time switching in-between different setups.


The profile system is the main draw to me. NMM works perfectly as a modding platform, but it has no profile system to speak of, and especially for Skyrim that can be very useful. There are so many class specific mods such as for a mage, better magicka system, more spells, better spells, which would be useless on a warrior playthrough, but you can't exactly create a "mage mod list" or "warrior mod list" with NMM. It's possible but it would become a lot of work to maintain 2 separate load orders with patches and merged patches.

Are you sure you can't just shift + click a selection of mods and enable somehow? Seems like a large oversight to have to single click each one.


----------



## Boinz

I really wish there was a mass install option really and then go through the "specific installer" for each on as it comes up.


----------



## exyia

I never understood the hype behind MO over NMM

I understand why some would find the features nice, but both times I tried it, it was just WAY too much hassle imo

I never felt like I NEEDED any of the features it offered over NMM. As long as you were smart with using NMM (like installing mods in correct order), it's been perfectly fine for me

I just think it's popular because so many people out there mod blindly and wonder why their install is a mess


----------



## boredgunner

I just manually install everything so I have full control, I don't trust NMM or anything like it.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I just manually install everything so I have full control, I don't trust NMM or anything like it.


Aye, I always go with a manual install so I know where everything lives.

That way, if I have issues, I know where to trouble shoot.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Aye, I always go with a manual install so I know where everything lives.
> 
> That way, if I have issues, I know where to trouble shoot.


Good luck with that when you have 200+ mods, you'd need a spreadsheet to keep track of everything...and at that point you're just better off using NMM.


----------



## Baasha

UFO still gives me issues - no follower actually follows me. Just says, "Lead on." and stand there like dummies.

Sigh..

Can anyone HELP ME!? HELLOOOOOOOOO? IS ANYONE OUT THERE??


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Good luck with that when you have 200+ mods, you'd need a spreadsheet to keep track of everything...and at that point you're just better off using NMM.


Yes, I see your point.

Good thing I only have 58 of them


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> UFO still gives me issues - no follower actually follows me. Just says, "Lead on." and stand there like dummies.
> 
> Sigh..
> 
> Can anyone HELP ME!? HELLOOOOOOOOO? IS ANYONE OUT THERE??


Probably Papyrus crapping out on you. How many scripted mods do you use?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with sli scaling using an enb and other demanding visual mods? Specifically with dual 660s, as I have found a good deal on a second one, but would mainly be concerned with Skyrim performance, as I'm about to start another playthrough.


Buy it! I'm running dual 760s with PureVision enb and 2k textures among others and it's smooth most of the time. I do experience performance dips from time to time but I think it's mostly from having a modded companion/follower running around with me.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> UFO still gives me issues - no follower actually follows me. Just says, "Lead on." and stand there like dummies.
> 
> Sigh..
> 
> Can anyone HELP ME!? HELLOOOOOOOOO? IS ANYONE OUT THERE??


I've seen youtubers have this issue. They typically "time to separate" and then quickly ask them to follow.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> UFO still gives me issues - no follower actually follows me. Just says, "Lead on." and stand there like dummies.
> 
> Sigh..
> 
> Can anyone HELP ME!? HELLOOOOOOOOO? IS ANYONE OUT THERE??
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Papyrus crapping out on you. How many scripted mods do you use?
Click to expand...

I would agree here. UFO is pretty script heavy. I am a fan of EFF instead of UFO because I have had less issues out of it.


----------



## Krusher33

EFF?


----------



## slickwilly

I like AFT for a follower mod, I also limit my followers to three and even then I have issues when in tight spaces like caves, hall ways and doors, but it gives the option to have your follower wear different clothing and or armor dependent on your location, home, city or combat, just be warned if you are using a mod that removes under garments then your follower will be nude during the clothing change.

(edit)
Sorry AFT is Amazing Follower Tweak


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> EFF?


Extensible Follower Framework

-Recruit up to 100 followers at once (set PlayerFollowerMaximum to X where X is anything lower than 100)
-Follower commands are executed via menu rather than dialogue (This means they can be commanded while in combat) (Optional)
-Extra commands can be accessed through dialogue if menu is off
-Followers stats can be displayed and are categorized
-Followers mount horses if they own one and you are riding one
-Followers can "collect" or "harvest" specific item types when told to
-Followers will ride their horse to go "collect" if they own one
-Followers can "relax" or "sandbox" at point of command
-Followers outfit can be "set" from a list of basic outfits, or you can set to none and give them whatever you want
-Followers stats can be "updated" via the "Train" command
-Followers combat style can be changed to "Default", "Archer", "Berserker", "Mage", "Thief", or "Warrior"
-Followers can dual wield
-Followers "Residence" can be set to anywhere the follower is standing
-Followers can be assigned to be "Default", "Protected", or "Essential"
-Any available command can also be applied to the entire group at once
-Outfits will "persist" using SKSE when you dismiss, relax, or wait a follower


----------



## Krusher33

EFF?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> EFF?
> 
> 
> 
> Extensible Follower Framework
> 
> -Recruit up to 100 followers at once (set PlayerFollowerMaximum to X where X is anything lower than 100)
> -Follower commands are executed via menu rather than dialogue (This means they can be commanded while in combat) (Optional)
> -Extra commands can be accessed through dialogue if menu is off
> -Followers stats can be displayed and are categorized
> -Followers mount horses if they own one and you are riding one
> -Followers can "collect" or "harvest" specific item types when told to
> -Followers will ride their horse to go "collect" if they own one
> -Followers can "relax" or "sandbox" at point of command
> -Followers outfit can be "set" from a list of basic outfits, or you can set to none and give them whatever you want
> -Followers stats can be "updated" via the "Train" command
> -Followers combat style can be changed to "Default", "Archer", "Berserker", "Mage", "Thief", or "Warrior"
> -Followers can dual wield
> -Followers "Residence" can be set to anywhere the follower is standing
> -Followers can be assigned to be "Default", "Protected", or "Essential"
> -Any available command can also be applied to the entire group at once
> -Outfits will "persist" using SKSE when you dismiss, relax, or wait a follower
Click to expand...

I suppose that's one of those things where if you've already been using UFO and want to switch to that, you'll have to start a new char?


----------



## mk16

ok so i have soul trap done and banish


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



soul trap
banish



for frost damage im just going to do a bunch of snowflakes and a fog filter

and last
anyone know how to un-soul a door or chair or chest?


----------



## NameUnknown

Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?


----------



## Krusher33

Question about Skyrim redone and illusion spells.

In the vanilla version, you invest in perks like animage and kindred mage and such to make spells like fear and fury effective on higher level enemies. Like the default is that it effects up to level 6 creatures. With animage perk, it's up to 10, and kindred mage was up to 14 I think it was? (single cast)

Those perks are not in skyrim redone anymore. How does it work now? Or does fury and fear become obsolete quickly? Or is it based on the level of the illusion tree now?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?


Sacrilege


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?


Yes. The Nexus is this way -> Skyrim Nexus.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Question about Skyrim redone and illusion spells.
> In the vanilla version, you invest in perks like animage and kindred mage and such to make spells like fear and fury effective on higher level enemies. Like the default is that it effects up to level 6 creatures. With animage perk, it's up to 10, and kindred mage was up to 14 I think it was? (single cast)
> Those perks are not in skyrim redone anymore. How does it work now? Or does fury and fear become obsolete quickly? Or is it based on the level of the illusion tree now?


With SkyRe I belive the spell strength is linked to your skill. i.e. if your Illusion is Level 10 you can fury (/calm/whatever) a Level 10 enemy, if your Illusion is Level 100 then it'll work upto Level 100. These aren't the real number but you get the idea: the spells Level with your skill.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?


You don't even have the unofficial patches nor SkyUI?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Question about Skyrim redone and illusion spells.
> In the vanilla version, you invest in perks like animage and kindred mage and such to make spells like fear and fury effective on higher level enemies. Like the default is that it effects up to level 6 creatures. With animage perk, it's up to 10, and kindred mage was up to 14 I think it was? (single cast)
> Those perks are not in skyrim redone anymore. How does it work now? Or does fury and fear become obsolete quickly? Or is it based on the level of the illusion tree now?
> 
> 
> 
> With SkyRe I belive the spell strength is linked to your skill. i.e. if your Illusion is Level 10 you can fury (/calm/whatever) a Level 10 enemy, if your Illusion is Level 100 then it'll work upto Level 100. These aren't the real number but you get the idea: the spells Level with your skill.
Click to expand...

I hope that's the case. Otherwise this char is screwed.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hope that's the case. Otherwise this char is screwed.


Check the SkyRe mod page on the Nexus, I think I read it there, he talks all about what changes he made! But you can just skip to the part about Magic


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I hope that's the case. Otherwise this char is screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the SkyRe mod page on the Nexus, I think I read it there, he talks all about what changes he made! But you can just skip to the part about Magic
Click to expand...

Yeah I read and re-read it and read his pdf guide as well.

All he says is something to the effect of making magic users be able to enjoy spells throughout the game. Rather than spell x gets replaced by spell y. Problem i'm having is that he doesn't explain HOW. he doesn't specifically say that the strength of the spells is dependent on the skill level. Not from what I understand anyways.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Sacrilege
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The Nexus is this way -> Skyrim Nexus.
Click to expand...

Ive been there and every time I am there I have 2 problems that drive me mad
1. The site is just god awful in its layout.
2. There are too many 'duplicate' and no way to search effectively
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even have the unofficial patches nor SkyUI?
Click to expand...

All I have is the Skyrim Legendary collection that had all three expansions and the HiRes pack.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Ive been there and every time I am there I have 2 problems that drive me mad
> 1. The site is just god awful in its layout.
> 2. There are too many 'duplicate' and no way to search effectively


That's simple just click browser files under the files tab and filter by most endorsed.

Edit: or if you want just ask us what you'd like and we can find something.


----------



## slickwilly

Nameunknown; the first thing you should do is visit the Skyrim STEP project, there are a few unofficial patches that you will need to use

SKYRIM STEP wiki


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> Is it bad that I have no mods installed yet?


Not if it's your first playthrough, but if you have the rig for it, you should instal more graphical mods, especially a ENB if you have a lot of GPU power and plenty of frames to spare. SkyUI, and the unoficial skyrim patches are almost essential. Once you feel like you've played Skyrim to the point that you want to try something new, or even a little bit before then, then you should start modding. There's nothing wrong with getting to know the vanilla game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> ok so i have soul trap done and banish
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> soul trap
> banish
> 
> 
> 
> for frost damage im just going to do a bunch of snowflakes and a fog filter
> 
> and last
> anyone know how to un-soul a door or chair or chest?


I can't remember exactly what you are trying to accomplish but this mod may help you (or do it for you). It sounds related to what you are doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Nameunknown; the first thing you should do is visit the Skyrim STEP project, there are a few unofficial patches that you will need to use
> 
> SKYRIM STEP wiki


Here is a list of solid mods also, http://www.skyrimgems.com/


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I've seen youtubers have this issue. They typically "time to separate" and then quickly ask them to follow.


I tried that but the muppets keep walking away. I had to clobber them over the head to stop them in their tracks!









I of course restarted the save since I didn't want to lose my followers forever. lol..


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I can't remember exactly what you are trying to accomplish but this mod may help you (or do it for you). It sounds related to what you are doing.
> Here is a list of solid mods also, http://www.skyrimgems.com/


im just doing a basic re-texture using the vanilla system and im also giving each enchant a custom design instead of having all of them use the same design but with a different colour filter.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I read and re-read it and read his pdf guide as well.
> 
> All he says is something to the effect of making magic users be able to enjoy spells throughout the game. Rather than spell x gets replaced by spell y. Problem i'm having is that he doesn't explain HOW. he doesn't specifically say that the strength of the spells is dependent on the skill level. Not from what I understand anyways.


Go download skre but be careful. Magic can get overpowered if you progress too far down the destruction tree (@ 150, lvl 45 and I had to stop using fireball because it was owning the game too much).


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I read and re-read it and read his pdf guide as well.
> 
> All he says is something to the effect of making magic users be able to enjoy spells throughout the game. Rather than spell x gets replaced by spell y. Problem i'm having is that he doesn't explain HOW. he doesn't specifically say that the strength of the spells is dependent on the skill level. Not from what I understand anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Go download skre but be careful. Magic can get overpowered if you progress too far down the destruction tree (@ 150, lvl 45 and I had to stop using fireball because it was owning the game too much).
Click to expand...

I already have sky redone. It's just that I'm encountering enemies resisting my fury and fear spells. Hopefully raising my skills in the illusion tree will help.


----------



## renji1337

Can you use ICC profiles with preset enbs like realvision or will it mess up what the author wanted you to see?


----------



## valgusepoiss

HI... anybody has played Skyrim Redone on Master difficulty with Immersive weapons and Immersive armors... they were advertised as lore friendly but i suspect they made the game a bit too easy. There are numerous weapons and armors that are better than vanilla. I have schmitar that is better than anything vanilla at my level (12) and i also "aquired" a Enhanced crossbow from a bandit and i use it a lot with higher level mages and bandit leaders.

The enemy still one-shot kills me sometimes and i have to be really careful in order to survive and reload a lot but its way easier than it was in the beginning. I just couldnt survive even one bandit and i had to do the smithing to increase my level and put some perks into weaponry and get better equipment. Thats when the game got interesting... when i barely survived any attack. Its interesting still but i sometimes feel like cheating when using armor or weapons from IW and IA.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> HI... anybody has played Skyrim Redone on Master difficulty with Immersive weapons and Immersive armors... they were advertised as lore friendly but i suspect they made the game a bit too easy. There are numerous weapons and armors that are better than vanilla. I have schmitar that is better than anything vanilla at my level (12) and i also "aquired" a Enhanced crossbow from a bandit and i use it a lot with higher level mages and bandit leaders.
> 
> The enemy still one-shot kills me sometimes and i have to be really careful in order to survive and reload a lot but its way easier than it was in the beginning. I just couldnt survive even one bandit and i had to do the smithing to increase my level and put some perks into weaponry and get better equipment. Thats when the game got interesting... when i barely survived any attack. Its interesting still but i sometimes feel like cheating when using armor or weapons from IW and IA.


When it comes to "lore friendly" it generally means lore friendly for looks, its got nothing to do with stats.


----------



## valgusepoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> When it comes to "lore friendly" it generally means lore friendly for looks, its got nothing to do with stats.


Why not i wonder...?


----------



## Phaster89

maybe your leveled lists are messed up?


----------



## valgusepoiss

How can i check for that?


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I read and re-read it and read his pdf guide as well.
> All he says is something to the effect of making magic users be able to enjoy spells throughout the game. Rather than spell x gets replaced by spell y. Problem i'm having is that he doesn't explain HOW. he doesn't specifically say that the strength of the spells is dependent on the skill level. Not from what I understand anyways.


You're quite right, he dosen't say it explicitly on the Nexus page, I'm sure I read it somewhere though...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> Why not i wonder...?


_Lore_ is usually taken to mean that it fits into the _Elder Scrolls_ universe or extends an already existing theme in that universe, regardless of stats. _Balanced_ is the keyword for not being overpowered stats-wise.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> When it comes to "lore friendly" it generally means lore friendly for looks, its got nothing to do with stats.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not i wonder...?
Click to expand...

Did you install the reproccer and run it and patch it?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> Why not i wonder...?


Probably because you didn't run the reproccer patcher.


----------



## mk16

so fought my first legendary dragon.

destruction mages are op is all i have to say.


----------



## NameUnknown

I had to turn on TGM to beat my first dragon outside Whiterun.

Daytime + Full on Vampire + Fire dragon = Bad....


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I had to turn on TGM to beat my first dragon outside Whiterun.
> 
> Daytime + Full on Vampire + Fire dragon = Bad....


Fun times. I have yet to play as a mage type character think I'll do that next playthrough.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I had to turn on TGM to beat my first dragon outside Whiterun.
> 
> Daytime + Full on Vampire + Fire dragon = Bad....


yeah thats why i hate vamps. need to use 3 enchant slots so you can have regen back.


----------



## NameUnknown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I had to turn on TGM to beat my first dragon outside Whiterun.
> 
> Daytime + Full on Vampire + Fire dragon = Bad....
> 
> 
> 
> Fun times. I have yet to play as a mage type character think I'll do that next playthrough.
Click to expand...

Thats the thing, I'm a dual wielding, heavy plate wearing, Argonian Vampire...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I had to turn on TGM to beat my first dragon outside Whiterun.
> 
> Daytime + Full on Vampire + Fire dragon = Bad....
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats why i hate vamps. need to use 3 enchant slots so you can have regen back.
Click to expand...

I should probably do that since right now the only things I have with enchants on them are my ring and neck, both of which are 30% 1H damage. Which I might add, with 95 one hand skill is amazingly fun and destructive. I got my Killing blow on the dragon when he was at about 60% lol


----------



## valgusepoiss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Probably because you didn't run the reproccer patcher.


Yeah, i didnt run the patcher. WHat does it actually do? The intro in nexus page does not explain much...

EDIT:
After i patched it i cant load my save files, it crashes during loading screen. But i can start new game.


----------



## HarrisLam

oh man, peak season at work = skyrim untouched in a week

Probably play some tonight though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so fought my first legendary dragon.
> 
> destruction mages are op is all i have to say.


How, might I ask?

How deep are you into the game?

Don't know, I'm 10-11lvs in, and I'm not feeling particularly confident with going destruction mage


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> Don't know, I'm 10-11lvs in, and I'm not feeling particularly confident with going destruction mage


i started out with a lightning mage first game and it could basicly perma stun targets with unlimited mana. it felt too easy for me. then i rolled a necrossassin. now that toon was fun. slit their throats, then resurrect my victims corpse


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> i started out with a lightning mage first game and it could basicly perma stun targets with unlimited mana. it felt too easy for me. then i rolled a necrossassin. now that toon was fun. slit their throats, then resurrect my victims corpse


is that a perk? Or a spell that can stun


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> oh man, peak season at work = skyrim untouched in a week
> 
> Probably play some tonight though.
> How, might I ask?
> 
> How deep are you into the game?
> 
> Don't know, I'm 10-11lvs in, and I'm not feeling particularly confident with going destruction mage


i have mage armor that reduces my mana usage to the point of anything below expert is free but, even then it only took 10 hits with an expert spell and the right school to kill it.

three perk points in lets you stagger an enemy if you duel cast.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Probably because you didn't run the reproccer patcher.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i didnt run the patcher. WHat does it actually do? The intro in nexus page does not explain much...
> 
> EDIT:
> After i patched it i cant load my save files, it crashes during loading screen. But i can start new game.
Click to expand...

This guy did a good job explaining and showing how to install everything so that SkyRe works with any weapons in game:





I followed it and it works well for me except the weapons and armor fixes mod. I uninstalled that and everything works for me.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valgusepoiss*
> 
> Yeah, i didnt run the patcher. WHat does it actually do? The intro in nexus page does not explain much...
> 
> EDIT:
> After i patched it i cant load my save files, it crashes during loading screen. But i can start new game.


If you uncheck all the reproccer esps you should be able to access your old save game. Reproccer basically has a bunch of information on armor values for different armor mods and it will convert them to values that are appropriate for SkyRe. So the next time you start a new game you should run reproccer and you won't have armor issues. Until then either use vanilla armors on your old save or use newer armors but be OP.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> is that a perk? Or a spell that can stun


its a perk for lightning spells to stagger on dual casting, basically stun locking them


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namwons*
> 
> its a perk for lightning spells to stagger on dual casting, basically stun locking them


that would be incorrect

there is no perk to make lightning spells stagger

there is one to make most destruction spells stagger if duel cast though.
http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrimestruction#Perks


----------



## HarrisLam

man, skyrim's giving me the headache (literally) everytime I play for more than a hour. First person games not for me lol.

Got to lv 14 last night through some alchemy, lockpicking and skill training in Winterhold. Buffed my destruction to 50 and got the 50% adept perk, then learned my first adept spell in the form of chain lightning.

So this lightning is supposed to bounce, and the tome description seem to confirm what I think. Got the chance to cast it once and um.....the outcome was fairly underwhelming. Cast it on the kind of wolf that you would see at level 1 riverwood. The targetted wolf died instantly, but it doesn't seem to do anything to the wolf right behind it. Am I doing something wrong?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> that would be incorrect
> 
> there is no perk to make lightning spells stagger
> 
> there is one to make most destruction spells stagger if duel cast though.
> http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrimestruction#Perks


That's what I assumed he was saying.

Though I wasn't aware that this particular perk has more than 1 level. If this is true, this might be the reason why I've never seen any special effects on my enemies with dual casting with 1 skill point in this perk.


----------



## mk16

anyone know how to get obs to record sound? i've got video just fine but im not getting sound. would love to upload my 5 minute legendary battle with the ebony warrior.

EDIT: is there a better F2U screen recorder?

got it video will be up in 20


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Speaking of ebony this is what I'm working on right now












Keep in mind there are different colors of foam used so when it's painted it won't matter. I have bits and pieces of the pauldrons, gauntlets, and helmet done, I'm redoing a lot of it as the first go was a rush job. I guess this wasn't a weekend wasted, but this was the only thing I was doing the whole time sheesh at least it's fun as hell to make.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Speaking of ebony this is what I'm working on right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind there are different colors of foam used so when it's painted it won't matter. I have bits and pieces of the pauldrons, gauntlets, and helmet done, I'm redoing a lot of it as the first go was a rush job. I guess this wasn't a weekend wasted, but this was the only thing I was doing the whole time sheesh at least it's fun as hell to make.


Cool!


----------



## Ghost23

Pardon me if this is a stupid question but is it normal for Skyrim to use 100% of my CPU?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Pardon me if this is a stupid question but is it normal for Skyrim to use 100% of my CPU?


Need to know what CPU and any INI options you may have altered to make a determination on this


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Pardon me if this is a stupid question but is it normal for Skyrim to use 100% of my CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> Need to know what CPU and any INI options you may have altered to make a determination on this
Click to expand...

And if you have any of the unofficial patches installed.


----------



## HarrisLam

so I checked in game, there is no multiple skill levels in the "destruction spell stagger enemy with dual cast" perk.

So I wonder how I can achieve perma-stagger as someone stated previously.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so I checked in game, there is no multiple skill levels in the "destruction spell stagger enemy with dual cast" perk.
> 
> So I wonder how I can achieve perma-stagger as someone stated previously.


just keep duel casting
you can cast a spell every second and a half and it takes 3 seconds for someone to regain their balance after a stagger.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so I checked in game, there is no multiple skill levels in the "destruction spell stagger enemy with dual cast" perk.
> 
> So I wonder how I can achieve perma-stagger as someone stated previously.


Read the "usefulness" section for some tips: http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/Impact


----------



## phinexswarm71

after an year i had took a break from the game,ill be coming back soon.i have started installing mods all over again,and i gonna use project enb instead of realvision that i had used before,its a better looking imo.this time i also wont be limited like a year ago with the i7 870 at stock that i had at the time,so i would be able to pump in a lot of mods this time


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Need to know what CPU and any INI options you may have altered to make a determination on this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> And if you have any of the unofficial patches installed.


Unofficial patches yes, CPU is in my sig, 2500k at 4.6 ghz atm, and no INI options, besides tree shadows and 80 FOV.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Unofficial patches yes, CPU is in my sig, 2500k at 4.6 ghz atm, and no INI options, besides tree shadows and 80 FOV.


In that case no, not from my experience and I have the same processor.


----------



## NameUnknown

Does Miraak consume every dragon soul after you first talk to him on Solstheim? I have a quest and need dragon souls for shouts to be able to complete the quest but every Dragon i kill Miraak consumes its soul. Any way around this?


----------



## Krusher33

Not EVERY dragons but a majority of them. No way around as far as I know. He even steals them if you're in Skyrim.


----------



## DIYDeath

The workaround is beat Miraak before proceeding.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> The workaround is beat Miraak before proceeding.


like he said he needs to get shouts to get the bend will shout so he can *BEAT* him


----------



## Krusher33

I'm sure there's a console command to add # of souls. Otherwise, time to hunt you some dragons till you find 1 that Miraak doesn't steal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm sure there's a console command to add # of souls. Otherwise, time to hunt you some dragons till you find 1 that Miraak doesn't steal.


player.forceav dragonsouls #


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> like he said he needs to get shouts to get the bend will shout so he can *BEAT* him


If he's stuck in that loop he's looking at cheating to fix it.


----------



## NameUnknown

I've got the shout I need, but not the souls for some reason. So with Miraak absorbing souls it makes it quite difficult. But so long as its not everyone I'm okay with not using the console to give my self souls just yet.

Thank you all yet again


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I've got the shout I need, but not the souls for some reason. So with Miraak absorbing souls it makes it quite difficult. But so long as its not everyone I'm okay with not using the console to give my self souls just yet.
> 
> Thank you all yet again


If you run into the issue of too many dragons get stolen use the teach word command.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

To clarify on this matter, Miraak's absorbing of souls is random, meaning that he does not always pop up and suck it up. There are ways to prevent him from stealing the soul, but those methods are typically ground breaking. An easier solution is to just keep summoning dragons via console and beating down RNG.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I wanted a couple other shouts one time when I was to face him. I ran around Skyrim and killed a bunch of dragons. He does steal a majority of them but there were a couple he didn't.


----------



## mk16

khajiits say shouts weird.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> khajiits say shouts weird.


They are cats, so got to give them a pass.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Requiem + Deadly Dragon Overhaul = no console spawning dragons or face a quick death. Actually I still haven't gotten to dragons on my requiem playthrough, my body is still not ready. I'll have to make sure I have all the dragon souls I need before entering Solstheim, I don't want to run into that problem and then be scared to death of killing dragons all at the same time.

So far I find myself using console cheats to either increase carry weight or to teleport, I've never been a big fan of having to run back and forth between cities selling/dropping stuff off, and with Requiem not having fast travel (at least if I didn't enable it through MCM) It's doubly annoying. Requiem has been fantastic about getting me to explore places I don't normally go though, and dear god frostbite spiders are a scary scary thing with all their enhanced poison effects.

I moved to mod organizer so I could do different playthroughs with mod overhauls like SkyRE, Requiem and obviously a vanilla perk system, but I don't know if I'll ever be able to go back after playing Requiem, it's just too fantastically hardcore. The casual in me keeps console commanding the weight limit though.

Note to self: Even though I know how to spell requiem, I still end up typing it wrong 90% of the time, too many i's, e's, and u's in too little time.


----------



## greywarden

I played Frostfall+Realistic Needs/Diseases for a while, and it was really fun once i got into the swing of eating, drinking and sleeping regularly. I stumbled upon a video review of SkyDie and I think I want to try it along with the other two mods to make an insanely hard, time consuming playthrough, but I want to wait until I've built my current project to do it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I played Frostfall+Realistic Needs/Diseases for a while, and it was really fun once i got into the swing of eating, drinking and sleeping regularly. I stumbled upon a video review of SkyDie and I think I want to try it along with the other two mods to make an insanely hard, time consuming playthrough, but I want to wait until I've built my current project to do it


Requiem...It took me several hours and countless loads to get past bleak falls barrow. I ended up just leading dragur back through the swinging blades to kill them, as I could barely take one head on, much less the 3420958237405984 that get added thanks to requiem. Also, you die if you get hit with a sword...imagine that...but so do other squishy skinned creatures.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Requiem...It took me several hours and countless loads to get past bleak falls barrow. I ended up just leading dragur back through the swinging blades to kill them, as I could barely take one head on, much less the 3420958237405984 that get added thanks to requiem. Also, you die if you get hit with a sword...imagine that...but so do other squishy skinned creatures.


I'm level 10 so I might be able to do bleak falls barrow, I have yet to do a barrow alone, only did one for a companions quest and dear god farcus is invincible. It took me forever to get the hang of taking down heavy armor opponents, but if you're ever in an open space with plenty of room to run, kiting them is incredibly easy with a bow and light armor. Then again using a bow against draugr is suicide, so I might wait a little longer, or bring a ton of soul gems to recharge my mage staves that I've been collecting, or bring heavy armor and try and tank them, I found a set of dwarven







. I wonder how well silver arrows work against draugr. Maybe I'll go werewolf mode on them, but I doubt it will bode well. So many options and yet so few that will actually work.

I got sick of walking around on foot so I enabled fast travel, but now that I have a horse I'm definitely turning fast travel off. It's also solved my carry weight issues, but it's still a little inconvenient to have the horse inventory accessible through a power and not just by aiming towards a specific spot on the horse and activating.


----------



## greywarden

Sounds awesome, because I'm playing master difficulty, one-shotting almost everything at lvl 40 without any game-changing mods. Just immersive armors, some gui mods, and a few to get better fps on my laptop.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Sounds awesome, because I'm playing master difficulty, one-shotting almost everything at lvl 40 without any game-changing mods. Just immersive armors, some gui mods, and a few to get better fps on my laptop.


Let me guess, you've enchanted a lot of weapons/armor







. That's usually the problem with difficulty, but enchanting is too fun to not do.


----------



## Namwons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Let me guess, you've enchanted a lot of weapons/armor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's usually the problem with difficulty, but enchanting is too fun to not do.


yeah enchanting your own armor is OP. i had a playthrough where i only used ingame gear only and all enchanted gear made went to my companions. much more fun and challenging playthrough as such imo.


----------



## Krusher33

I learned the hard way that Skyrim Redone does not have the fortify alchemy, enchant, smithing potions as well as the enchants. Which is fine with me... making things OP generally kills the game for me.


----------



## armartins

If you think those original game mechanics are OP, play on Legendary. It will be needed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Sneak is by far the most OP skill IMO. The last perk is completely game breaking as it excels in both group clearing and 1v1 combat.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sneak is by far the most OP skill IMO. The last perk is completely game breaking as it excels in both group clearing and 1v1 combat.


I've only ever used it once in my million thief/sniper playthroughs so it's never been an issue for me. By the time I even ever reach 100 sneak I generally get bored of that build and start a new character. Wheras with enchanting you just make a couple hundred iron daggers and get a banish enchantment and you're at level 100 and have game breaking enchants. Being able to continuously get sneak attacks in is a bit OP though, I won't disagree with that last perk.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I've only ever used it once in my million thief/sniper playthroughs so it's never been an issue for me. By the time I even ever reach 100 sneak I generally get bored of that build and start a new character. Wheras with enchanting you just make a couple hundred iron daggers and get a banish enchantment and you're at level 100 and have game breaking enchants. Being able to continuously get sneak attacks in is a bit OP though, I won't disagree with that last perk.


When you can one shot ANYTHING in the game and use the same skill to take out 10+ guards within 15 seconds without being attacked once, I definitely consider it more OP than enchanting.







Enchanting and blacksmithing are just easier to level IMO.


----------



## mk16

someone i know got skyrim for the mac. so disappointed.


----------



## Krusher33

Yeah I get disappointed when a friend of mine buys a mac too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Yeah I get disappointed when a friend of mine buys a mac too.


Really? I love my MacBook Pro Retina. Best laptop I ever owned.


----------



## greywarden

So I turned it up to Legendary difficulty, and it's still pretty easy, I just used over 700 arrows during the civil war questline today. Is there a mod for a more accurate standing crosshair? The crouching version is much more accurate, so I run around battles in sneak mode, lol.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> So I turned it up to Legendary difficulty, and it's still pretty easy, I just used over 700 arrows during the civil war questline today. Is there a mod for a more accurate standing crosshair? The crouching version is much more accurate, so I run around battles in sneak mode, lol.


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11941/?

It does a lot of other things than just changing the position of where an arrow is being fired, but in general these are the skyrim.ini codes you're looking for:

[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000
[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
f1PBoltTiltUpAngle=0.7
f3PBoltTiltUpAngle=0.7

First line makes it so you can shoot however far you want and still hit an opponent. Second and third deal with weight of an arrow, it affects the trajectory. The rest deal with first/third person arrow height vs. the crosshair and are probably what you are looking for.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/11941/?
> 
> It does a lot of other things than just changing the position of where an arrow is being fired, but in general these are the skyrim.ini codes you're looking for:
> 
> [Actor]
> fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000
> [Combat]
> fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
> fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
> f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
> f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
> f1PBoltTiltUpAngle=0.7
> f3PBoltTiltUpAngle=0.7
> 
> First line makes it so you can shoot however far you want and still hit an opponent. Second and third deal with weight of an arrow, it affects the trajectory. The rest deal with first/third person arrow height vs. the crosshair and are probably what you are looking for.


Awesome thanks, i think that's exactly what I want.


----------



## Krusher33

Does dual casting a bound weapon improves its damage too or just its longevity? I started a new char because I was watching a youtuber and realized I never touched conjuration tree.


----------



## HarrisLam

From my observation so far, it seems that followers / pets "go down" when their HP depleted against regular enemies and will recover as long as battle is over, but bosses can effectively kill them. Is my understanding correct?

I've had 1 follower and 1 pet dog so far, both died when I was fighting bosses. They are often very aggressive and will rush to the front and block damage for me. While that's nice, I don't want them to die to bosses.

Is there anything I can do there except cheating or telling them to wait outside of the boss fight? What do you guys do in this situation

I'm also exploring possibilities of multiple followers. Just DLed a mod called amazing follower tweak (or something similar) last night before sleep. It allows a maximum of 5 followers and a bunch of order options, etc. Do you guys think multiple followers will make the game too easy?

I just didn't like the fact that my followers seem strong against regulars to the point where I don't really need to do anything and they just clear the path for me, but so weak against bosses to the point where I look away for 3 seconds drinking potions and the follower just dies.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> From my observation so far, it seems that followers / pets "go down" when their HP depleted against regular enemies and will recover as long as battle is over, but bosses can effectively kill them. Is my understanding correct?
> 
> I've had 1 follower and 1 pet dog so far, both died when I was fighting bosses. They are often very aggressive and will rush to the front and block damage for me. While that's nice, I don't want them to die to bosses.
> 
> Is there anything I can do there except cheating or telling them to wait outside of the boss fight? What do you guys do in this situation
> 
> I'm also exploring possibilities of multiple followers. Just DLed a mod called amazing follower tweak (or something similar) last night before sleep. It allows a maximum of 5 followers and a bunch of order options, etc. Do you guys think multiple followers will make the game too easy?
> 
> I just didn't like the fact that my followers seem strong against regulars to the point where I don't really need to do anything and they just clear the path for me, but so weak against bosses to the point where I look away for 3 seconds drinking potions and the follower just dies.


This is sort of right. Followers will go down when badly hurt, but non-essential followers will actually die if further damaged. Essential ones will continue living on.

Without mods, there is no way to curb the follower's zeal to help. There are mods that make them more cautious.

AFT is nice. I prefer UFO (Ultimate Follower Overhaul) personally.


----------



## Krusher33

I personally prefer UFO as well but I've seen a lot of folks use AFT too. They both have their own advantages/disadvantages.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> From my observation so far, it seems that followers / pets "go down" when their HP depleted against regular enemies and will recover as long as battle is over, but bosses can effectively kill them. Is my understanding correct?
> 
> I've had 1 follower and 1 pet dog so far, both died when I was fighting bosses. They are often very aggressive and will rush to the front and block damage for me. While that's nice, I don't want them to die to bosses.
> 
> Is there anything I can do there except cheating or telling them to wait outside of the boss fight? What do you guys do in this situation
> 
> I'm also exploring possibilities of multiple followers. Just DLed a mod called amazing follower tweak (or something similar) last night before sleep. It allows a maximum of 5 followers and a bunch of order options, etc. Do you guys think multiple followers will make the game too easy?
> 
> I just didn't like the fact that my followers seem strong against regulars to the point where I don't really need to do anything and they just clear the path for me, but so weak against bosses to the point where I look away for 3 seconds drinking potions and the follower just dies.


With AFT you can set your followers aggression to a lower setting and they will not rush in to every battle, I keep my number of followers to three more than that can lead to game play issues like blocking the door way or other narrow passages, AFT comes with a book, read it, one word of caution that may or may not apply to you, AFT will let you pick up to three clothing options, Home, City and combat, combat is basically anything out side of home or city, if you have something like CBBE with nude option enabled when the followers transition from home, city or combat attire they will momentarily be nude.
Wife asked why that girl was not wearing any clothes, I replied "I told her Dragon scale armor made her look fat"


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Does dual casting a bound weapon improves its damage too or just its longevity? I started a new char because I was watching a youtuber and realized I never touched conjuration tree.


It just increases the duration. Bound weapons are insanely powerful especially with perks at lower levels, they make for interesting builds, and almost every mage build I have at some point gets bound bow so they have something to do while magicka is recharging.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> I'm also exploring possibilities of multiple followers. Just DLed a mod called amazing follower tweak (or something similar) last night before sleep. It allows a maximum of 5 followers and a bunch of order options, etc. Do you guys think multiple followers will make the game too easy?


Yes having more than 2 or 3 will break the game in terms of difficulty, especially once you give them really good armor/enchants (the enchants that actually work for them at least). There's a mod that adds more monsters to dungeons that's made with having multiple followers in mind, if you find things get too easy, I would recommend that mod, but I completely forget the name.

Usually what I do is get a mod called "my home is your home" and get all my followers to live in one house, and then pick my favorite for certain situations and bring them with me. If I'm off sneaking, I'll grab light armored bow wielders, if I need a couple of tanks I'll grab heavy armor users etc. That sort of thing. Recently I haven't really been bothering to bring along followers though.


----------



## greywarden

that's a pretty awesome idea!


----------



## HarrisLam

haha, thanks for all the suggestions guys

The fundamental reason I asked the question in the first place was because I had this pretty good mod installed that gives me a few really good looking followers (please don't ask







). I could narrow down to 2 but I REALLY can't pick which one to go with.

I ended up grabbing 3 with me, after about 1 hr of gameplay it's going OK. I'll have to play more to see though. You know sometimes I really wish my followers would be like dragon age origins and talk to each other along the road when they are bored, instead of saying "right behind you" all the time. (of course I know this can't happen due to design problems)

Haven't done much with them as far as orders go. One part that was upsetting was that I recruited one of those followers before I installed the mod, and that follower cannot be recognized by the mod so there's no tweak options for that particular follower.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> haha, thanks for all the suggestions guys
> 
> The fundamental reason I asked the question in the first place was because I had this pretty good mod installed that gives me a few really good looking followers (please don't ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I could narrow down to 2 but I REALLY can't pick which one to go with.
> 
> I ended up grabbing 3 with me, after about 1 hr of gameplay it's going OK. I'll have to play more to see though. You know sometimes I really wish my followers would be like dragon age origins and talk to each other along the road when they are bored, instead of saying "right behind you" all the time. (of course I know this can't happen due to design problems)
> 
> Haven't done much with them as far as orders go. One part that was upsetting was that I recruited one of those followers before I installed the mod, and that follower cannot be recognized by the mod so there's no tweak options for that particular follower.


Careful, they will crucify you around here for letting the females wear anything less than full plate armor and helmet.

There was a mod that was massively scripted with tons of npc-npc interactions among the followers in the mod, that also came with a some new world space, and I cant for the life of me remember what it was. It was awesome, but so script heavy that I had to remove it to let the engine breathe a little. Sometimes the interactions were funny as hell, some were pretty weird, but it beat "lead on" all the time.

I will remember! and I will link it!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Careful, they will crucify you around here for letting the *females wear anything less than full plate armor and helmet.
> *
> There was a mod that was massively scripted with tons of npc-npc interactions among the followers in the mod, that also came with a some new world space, and I cant for the life of me remember what it was. It was awesome, but so script heavy that I had to remove it to let the engine breathe a little. Sometimes the interactions were funny as hell, some were pretty weird, but it beat "lead on" all the time.
> 
> I will remember! and I will link it!


OMG SKIN!


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Careful, they will crucify you around here for letting the females wear anything less than full plate armor and helmet.
> 
> There was a mod that was massively scripted with tons of npc-npc interactions among the followers in the mod, that also came with a some new world space, and I cant for the life of me remember what it was. It was awesome, but so script heavy that I had to remove it to let the engine breathe a little. Sometimes the interactions were funny as hell, some were pretty weird, but it beat "lead on" all the time.
> 
> I will remember! and I will link it!


no we only crucify if they look under 18.


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Careful, they will crucify you around here for letting the females wear anything less than full plate armor and helmet.
> 
> There was a mod that was massively scripted with tons of npc-npc interactions among the followers in the mod, that also came with a some new world space, and I cant for the life of me remember what it was. It was awesome, but so script heavy that I had to remove it to let the engine breathe a little. Sometimes the interactions were funny as hell, some were pretty weird, but it beat "lead on" all the time.
> 
> I will remember! and I will link it!


Meh. Let's be completely frank here. I'll play my game and they will play theirs, really, who are they to........you know.

Even in their standards, my 3 followers are dressed in crap peasant clothing, middle age warrior dress and full heavy armor respectively, so I think I'm safe









But in all seriousness, since when do pure mages wear full body armor? Like never? Man, so far, this is the game I've played that has the least outfit support for mages. I DLed a mod some time ago that "seem" to offer quite fancy robes, but those robes need to be crafted with like 6 flawless (insert gem for your color of choice), 6 gold necklace + 1 fine clothes.......like who the hell has that really.......


----------



## greywarden

I usually just keep Cerwiden for the heals and Sofia for the conversation, and they're both pretty good lookin' chicks.


----------



## DIYDeath

Installed Ultimate Dragons, took on one with Sofia, myself and Delphine. The Dragon almost died, landed and then used its "limit break". Probably should have gotten out of the way because that limit break OHKO'd me









Makes for some fun Dragon battles.

Anyhow here's my load order. Be prepared to go "how the hell is this possibly stable?"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GameMode=Skyrim

Skyrim.esm=1
Update.esm=1
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp=1
Dawnguard.esm=1
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp=1
HearthFires.esm=1
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp=1
Dragonborn.esm=1
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp=1
Falskaar.esm=1
Wyrmstooth.esp=1
Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm=1
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm=1
hdtHighHeel.esm=1
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm=1
SkyMoMod.esm=1
ApachiiHairFemales.esm=1
ETaC - RESOURCES.esm=1
MoreRainWindy66percentLessView.esp=1
MoreSnowWindyand75percentLessView.esp=1
Better Dynamic Snow.esp=1
SplashofRain.esp=1
Supreme Fog - CoT.esp=1
ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp=1
mintylightningmod.esp=1
MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp=1
StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp=1
AshRocks.esp=1
Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp=1
Chesko_WearableLantern.esp=1
datgrass .esp=1
Dead Body Collision.esp=1
EpisodeParallax.esp=1
High Level Enemies.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Falskaar.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Dawnguard.esp=1
High Level Enemies - Dragonborn.esp=1
Immersive Battles.esp=1
Immersive Brigands.esp=1
Immersive Dawnguard.esp=1
Immersive Dragonborn.esp=1
Immersive Factions.esp=1
Immersive Mercenaries.esp=1
Immersive Patrols.esp=1
Immersive Travelers.esp=1
Immersive Werewolves.esp=1
Point The Way.esp=1
Populated Dungeons Caves Ruins.esp=1
Populated Lands Roads Paths.esp=1
Real Clouds.esp=1
RedMountainErupts.esp=1
Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp=1
Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp=1
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp=1
StormcloakArmorVarietyOPTION2.esp=1
WetandCold.esp=1
WetandCold - Ashes.esp=1
Footprints.esp=1
Footprints - Ash.esp=1
RaceMenu.esp=1
RaceMenuPlugin.esp=1
RaceMenuOverlays.esp=1
SkyTweak.esp=1
SkyUI.esp=1
iHUD.esp=1
AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp=1
Cloaks.esp=1
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp=1
1nivWICCloaks.esp=1
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp=1
Dark Souls Set 01.esp=1
DeathRobes.esp=1
Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp=1
Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp=1
Immersive Weapons.esp=1
LustmordVampireArmor.esp=1
Thanatos Dragonx.esp=1
SkyRe_Main.esp=1
SkyRe_Combat.esp=1
SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp=1
SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp=1
SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp=1
SkyRe_StandingStones.esp=1
SkyRe_Survivalism.esp=1
SkyRe_SIC Crossbowfix.esp=1
AdalMatar.esp=1
BetterDGEntrance.esp=1
DragonmournInn.esp=1
Inconsequential NPCs.esp=1
Inconsequential NPCs - Enhancement.esp=1
Riften Small.esp=1
Run For Your Lives.esp=1
When Vampires Attack.esp=1
SBT Smal1.esp=1
SBT Smal2.esp=1
SBT Smal3.esp=1
TheDomain.esp=1
TheFrontier.esp=1
The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp=1
Thunderchild - Epic Shout Package.esp=1
Thunderchild - SkyRe Compatibility Patch.esp=1
Thunderchild Wyrmstooth Patch.esp=1
AchieveThat.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-SkyRePatch.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-DBForevertoMisc.esp=1
betterwards.esp=1
Civil War Overhaul.esp=1
Differently Ebony.esp=1
FireAndIceOverhaul.esp=1
Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp=1
IslandFastTravel.esp=1
Killable Camp Commanders.esp=1
Killable Lootable Children.esp=1
LAV - Perfect Legionnarie optional rebalance.esp=1
LegionArmorVarietyOPTION8 - Perfect Legionnarie.esp=1
RealisticHumanoidMovementSpeed.esp=1
Rebirth Monster.esp=1
Serana No Hood.esp=1
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp=1
TorchRadius.esp=1
aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-AMBSkyforgePatch.esp=1
degradation.esp=1
Helgen Reborn.esp=1
Unique Grasses.esp=1
Open Cities Skyrim.esp=1
SoS - The Dungeons.esp=1
SoS - The Wilds.esp=1
CinematicFireFX.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp=1
ClimatesOfTamriel Falskaar.esp=1
Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch_DB.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp=1
CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp=1
AspectOfPower.esp=1
BFSEffects.esp=1
FNISspells.esp=1
MagicUnderControl.esp=1
Realistic crime report radius.esp=1
UltimateCombat.esp=1
DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp=1
Locational Damage.esp=1
The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp=1
ABT - Faster Bolts Improved +100%.esp=1
ABT - Faster Arrows Improved +100%.esp=1
ABT - Increased Bolts Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
ABT - Increased Progressive Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
Artifact Disenchanting.esp=1
Artifact Disenchanting - Dawnguard.esp=1
Artifact Disenchanting - Dragonborn.esp=1
FormsEdit.esp=1
MTOH.esp=1
SGEyebrows.esp=1
TheEyesOfBeauty.esp=1
BS-TheHag_Overlays.esp=1
The Coenaculi.esp=1
3DNPC.esp=1
BVFE_Serana.esp=1
Thorald GreyMane.esp=1
moveit.esp=1
Alternate Start - Live Another Life.esp=1
BetterQuestObjectives-AlternateStartPatch.esp=1
CharacterMakingExtender.esp=1
EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp=1
SkyRe_Races.esp=1
getSnowy.esp=1
No More Glowing Edges.esp=1
RealShelter.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Dawnguard.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Legendary.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Wyrmstooth.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Wyrmstooth.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Falskaar.esp=1
RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Falskaar.esp=1
Automatic Variants.esp=1
ReProccer.esp=1
chfshPlayerVoicesets.esp=1
LeggingsReturnStandalone.esp=1
SRTODragonbornParallax.esp=1
Immersive NPC in the dark.esp=1
fasttraveleverywhereincdlc.esp=1
GuildStarter.esp=1
Rebirth Monster - SIC Patch.esp=1
SkyFalls + SkyMills + DG + DB + FS + WT.esp=1
RBB Long and Row Boats - Lands with Snow.esp=1
Falskaar Wildlife.esp=1
Fort(ified) Dawnguard.esp=1
SkyFalls DB + FS Small Waterfalls.esp=1
3DNPC+InconNPC+OCS.esp=1
UltimateDragons.esp=1
UniqueBorderGates-All.esp=1
UniqueBorderGates-All-BetterDGEntrance.esp=1
iNeed.esp=1
UniqueBorderGates-All-PointTheWay.esp=1
RBB - Row Boats - Hearthfire Hotfix.esp=1
Prometheus_No_snow_Under_the_roof_DG.esp=1
SeranaDialogEdit.esp=1
Vividian - AllinOne Presets.esp=1
Vividian - Weather Patch - ESS + SS.esp=1
Watercolor_for_ENB_RWT.esp=1
BF.esp=1
SofiaFollower.esp=1
Bulwark of Azzinoth.esp=1
Cloaks - USKP Patch.esp=1
Immersive Solstheim.esp=1
Immersive Karthwasten.esp=1
Immersive Ivarstead.esp=1
Immersive Kynesgrove.esp=1
Immersive Dragon Bridge.esp=1
Immersive Falkreath.esp=1
Immersive Morthal.esp=1
Immersive Riverwood.esp=1
Immersive Rorikstead.esp=1
Immersive Shors stone.esp=1
Immersive Stonehills.esp=1
Immersive Whiterun.esp=1
Immersive Dawnstar.esp=1
Immersive Orc Strongholds.esp=1
Immersive Darkwater crossing.esp=1
Tes Arena - Skyrim Frontier Fortress.esp=1
ETaC - Complete.esp=1
fallentreebridges.esp=1


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Installed Ultimate Dragons, took on one with Sofia, myself and Delphine. The Dragon almost died, landed and then used its "limit break". Probably should have gotten out of the way because that limit break OHKO'd me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes for some fun Dragon battles.
> 
> Anyhow here's my load order. Be prepared to go "how the hell is this possibly stable?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GameMode=Skyrim
> 
> Skyrim.esm=1
> Update.esm=1
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp=1
> Dawnguard.esm=1
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp=1
> HearthFires.esm=1
> Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp=1
> Dragonborn.esm=1
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp=1
> Falskaar.esm=1
> Wyrmstooth.esp=1
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm=1
> hdtHighHeel.esm=1
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm=1
> SkyMoMod.esm=1
> ApachiiHairFemales.esm=1
> ETaC - RESOURCES.esm=1
> MoreRainWindy66percentLessView.esp=1
> MoreSnowWindyand75percentLessView.esp=1
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp=1
> SplashofRain.esp=1
> Supreme Fog - CoT.esp=1
> ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp=1
> mintylightningmod.esp=1
> MintyLightningMod_COT_Patch.esp=1
> StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp=1
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-DragonbornTernFix.esp=1
> StaticMeshImprovementMod-FurnitureChestSnowFix.esp=1
> AshRocks.esp=1
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp=1
> Chesko_WearableLantern.esp=1
> datgrass .esp=1
> Dead Body Collision.esp=1
> EpisodeParallax.esp=1
> High Level Enemies.esp=1
> High Level Enemies - Falskaar.esp=1
> High Level Enemies - Dawnguard.esp=1
> High Level Enemies - Dragonborn.esp=1
> Immersive Battles.esp=1
> Immersive Brigands.esp=1
> Immersive Dawnguard.esp=1
> Immersive Dragonborn.esp=1
> Immersive Factions.esp=1
> Immersive Mercenaries.esp=1
> Immersive Patrols.esp=1
> Immersive Travelers.esp=1
> Immersive Werewolves.esp=1
> Point The Way.esp=1
> Populated Dungeons Caves Ruins.esp=1
> Populated Lands Roads Paths.esp=1
> Real Clouds.esp=1
> RedMountainErupts.esp=1
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp=1
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp=1
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp=1
> StormcloakArmorVarietyOPTION2.esp=1
> WetandCold.esp=1
> WetandCold - Ashes.esp=1
> Footprints.esp=1
> Footprints - Ash.esp=1
> RaceMenu.esp=1
> RaceMenuPlugin.esp=1
> RaceMenuOverlays.esp=1
> SkyTweak.esp=1
> SkyUI.esp=1
> iHUD.esp=1
> AMB Glass Variants Lore.esp=1
> Cloaks.esp=1
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp=1
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp=1
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp=1
> Dark Souls Set 01.esp=1
> DeathRobes.esp=1
> Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp=1
> Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp=1
> Immersive Weapons.esp=1
> LustmordVampireArmor.esp=1
> Thanatos Dragonx.esp=1
> SkyRe_Main.esp=1
> SkyRe_Combat.esp=1
> SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp=1
> SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp=1
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp=1
> SkyRe_StandingStones.esp=1
> SkyRe_Survivalism.esp=1
> SkyRe_SIC Crossbowfix.esp=1
> AdalMatar.esp=1
> BetterDGEntrance.esp=1
> DragonmournInn.esp=1
> Inconsequential NPCs.esp=1
> Inconsequential NPCs - Enhancement.esp=1
> Riften Small.esp=1
> Run For Your Lives.esp=1
> When Vampires Attack.esp=1
> SBT Smal1.esp=1
> SBT Smal2.esp=1
> SBT Smal3.esp=1
> TheDomain.esp=1
> TheFrontier.esp=1
> The Paarthurnax Dilemma.esp=1
> Thunderchild - Epic Shout Package.esp=1
> Thunderchild - SkyRe Compatibility Patch.esp=1
> Thunderchild Wyrmstooth Patch.esp=1
> AchieveThat.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-Hearthfire.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-PaarDilemmaPatch.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-SkyRePatch.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-DBForevertoMisc.esp=1
> betterwards.esp=1
> Civil War Overhaul.esp=1
> Differently Ebony.esp=1
> FireAndIceOverhaul.esp=1
> Guard Dialogue Overhaul.esp=1
> IslandFastTravel.esp=1
> Killable Camp Commanders.esp=1
> Killable Lootable Children.esp=1
> LAV - Perfect Legionnarie optional rebalance.esp=1
> LegionArmorVarietyOPTION8 - Perfect Legionnarie.esp=1
> RealisticHumanoidMovementSpeed.esp=1
> Rebirth Monster.esp=1
> Serana No Hood.esp=1
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp=1
> TorchRadius.esp=1
> aMidianborn_Skyforge_Weapons.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-AMBSkyforgePatch.esp=1
> degradation.esp=1
> Helgen Reborn.esp=1
> Unique Grasses.esp=1
> Open Cities Skyrim.esp=1
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp=1
> SoS - The Wilds.esp=1
> CinematicFireFX.esp=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dragonborn-Patch.esp=1
> ClimatesOfTamriel Falskaar.esp=1
> Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch_DB.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp=1
> CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp=1
> AspectOfPower.esp=1
> BFSEffects.esp=1
> FNISspells.esp=1
> MagicUnderControl.esp=1
> Realistic crime report radius.esp=1
> UltimateCombat.esp=1
> DragonCombatOverhaulDragonborn.esp=1
> Locational Damage.esp=1
> The Dance of Death - Ultimate Edition.esp=1
> ABT - Faster Bolts Improved +100%.esp=1
> ABT - Faster Arrows Improved +100%.esp=1
> ABT - Increased Bolts Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
> ABT - Increased Progressive Damage (Vanilla) +150%.esp=1
> Artifact Disenchanting.esp=1
> Artifact Disenchanting - Dawnguard.esp=1
> Artifact Disenchanting - Dragonborn.esp=1
> FormsEdit.esp=1
> MTOH.esp=1
> SGEyebrows.esp=1
> TheEyesOfBeauty.esp=1
> BS-TheHag_Overlays.esp=1
> The Coenaculi.esp=1
> 3DNPC.esp=1
> BVFE_Serana.esp=1
> Thorald GreyMane.esp=1
> moveit.esp=1
> Alternate Start - Live Another Life.esp=1
> BetterQuestObjectives-AlternateStartPatch.esp=1
> CharacterMakingExtender.esp=1
> EnhancedCharacterEdit.esp=1
> SkyRe_Races.esp=1
> getSnowy.esp=1
> No More Glowing Edges.esp=1
> RealShelter.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo - Waves.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Dawnguard.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo - Legendary.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo - Wyrmstooth.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Wyrmstooth.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo - Falskaar.esp=1
> RealisticWaterTwo - Waves - Falskaar.esp=1
> Automatic Variants.esp=1
> ReProccer.esp=1
> chfshPlayerVoicesets.esp=1
> LeggingsReturnStandalone.esp=1
> SRTODragonbornParallax.esp=1
> Immersive NPC in the dark.esp=1
> fasttraveleverywhereincdlc.esp=1
> GuildStarter.esp=1
> Rebirth Monster - SIC Patch.esp=1
> SkyFalls + SkyMills + DG + DB + FS + WT.esp=1
> RBB Long and Row Boats - Lands with Snow.esp=1
> Falskaar Wildlife.esp=1
> Fort(ified) Dawnguard.esp=1
> SkyFalls DB + FS Small Waterfalls.esp=1
> 3DNPC+InconNPC+OCS.esp=1
> UltimateDragons.esp=1
> UniqueBorderGates-All.esp=1
> UniqueBorderGates-All-BetterDGEntrance.esp=1
> iNeed.esp=1
> UniqueBorderGates-All-PointTheWay.esp=1
> RBB - Row Boats - Hearthfire Hotfix.esp=1
> Prometheus_No_snow_Under_the_roof_DG.esp=1
> SeranaDialogEdit.esp=1
> Vividian - AllinOne Presets.esp=1
> Vividian - Weather Patch - ESS + SS.esp=1
> Watercolor_for_ENB_RWT.esp=1
> BF.esp=1
> SofiaFollower.esp=1
> Bulwark of Azzinoth.esp=1
> Cloaks - USKP Patch.esp=1
> Immersive Solstheim.esp=1
> Immersive Karthwasten.esp=1
> Immersive Ivarstead.esp=1
> Immersive Kynesgrove.esp=1
> Immersive Dragon Bridge.esp=1
> Immersive Falkreath.esp=1
> Immersive Morthal.esp=1
> Immersive Riverwood.esp=1
> Immersive Rorikstead.esp=1
> Immersive Shors stone.esp=1
> Immersive Stonehills.esp=1
> Immersive Whiterun.esp=1
> Immersive Dawnstar.esp=1
> Immersive Orc Strongholds.esp=1
> Immersive Darkwater crossing.esp=1
> Tes Arena - Skyrim Frontier Fortress.esp=1
> ETaC - Complete.esp=1
> fallentreebridges.esp=1


what if we are assuming u did that by,using tesv5 to clean plugins and dirty files??









is for anyone else there is a hige fps difference with the enbs, - project enb,truevision enb,realistic enb???.im talking about 60 min fps difference,which witoutt enb i get 102 min fps,whereas with enb i get 40,and its not just a difference in one place its everywhere.also just to eliminate my pc out of the question,with others games i dont have any issues,and even high scores in 3d mark 13,tomb raider benchmarks


----------



## dlee7283

finally got all the dlc for this game, was MY game for Nov/Dec 2012. Decided to play it again

I am using a Game of Thrones mod with high textures

wondering if there is a direct x 12 mod or 64 bit excutable for this game.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> wondering if there is a direct x 12 mod or 64 bit excutable for this game.


I highly doubt it, that's a little bit outside the realm of mods, but if you find such a mod, let us know.

The DLC is amazing, better stories than the main quest for Dragonborn/Dawnguard, though it's not like it's hard to be better than the main quest. I've beaten the main quest like.. 2 times, I think it took me 2 and a half years and hundreds of hours of gameplay later for me to actually finish it a second time. I've beaten dawngaurd at least 3 or 4 times, and dragonborn 2 or 3.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay! Perkus Maximus entered beta few days ago







Gonna start playing as soon as its out.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yay! Perkus Maximus entered beta few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna start playing as soon as its out.


Had no clue what that was until now, I can't wait either now







.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yay! Perkus Maximus entered beta few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna start playing as soon as its out.


Thanks for announcing that. It might be just the right time to start fresh....again.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

I'm still only like level 11 on Requiem (which is like level 20 in vanilla terms). I won't have time to play Skyrim for the next month because of school + work + my ebony armor cosplay. Halfway done on the pauldrons/arms and helmet, haven't started on the boots and a few misc. pieces. And then there's painting.. that'll be another 3 days of work >_<. So I won't even have the chance to play Perkus for a few months, beta can take its time as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Had no clue what that was until now, I can't wait either now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for announcing that. It might be just the right time to start fresh....again.


No problem, been checking up on it for a while but at the same time I forgot about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm still only like level 11 on Requiem (which is like level 20 in vanilla terms). I won't have time to play Skyrim for the next month because of school + work + my ebony armor cosplay. Halfway done on the pauldrons/arms and helmet, haven't started on the boots and a few misc. pieces. And then there's painting.. that'll be another 3 days of work >_<. So I won't even have the chance to play Perkus for a few months, beta can take its time as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mk16

well i just played skyrim for the last time this year and maybe most of next. anyone have any idea how i should go about removing everything other then, uninstall from nexus, uninstall nexus, delete saves, delete game cache via steam, and then find away to delete what i have saved for it on my steam cloud?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well i just played skyrim for the last time this year and maybe most of next. anyone have any idea how i should go about removing everything other then, uninstall from nexus, uninstall nexus, delete saves, delete game cache via steam, and then find away to delete what i have saved for it on my steam cloud?


I delete the whole NMM Skyrim mod folder, uninstall nexus client, delete saves, and delete local content from steam, after go into the steam apps folder and delete skyrim. Yeah its a long process don't think you can make it quicker, as far as cloud saves go i'm not sure if you can even delete those.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I delete the whole NMM Skyrim mod folder, uninstall nexus client, delete saves, and delete local content from steam, after go into the steam apps folder and delete skyrim. Yeah its a long process don't think you can make it quicker, as far as cloud saves go i'm not sure if you can even delete those.


well then five minutes later and its all done. now to do some spring cleaning then reinstall skyrim for when i can play again.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm still only like level 11 on Requiem (which is like level 20 in vanilla terms). I won't have time to play Skyrim for the next month because of school + work + my ebony armor cosplay. Halfway done on the pauldrons/arms and helmet, haven't started on the boots and a few misc. pieces. And then there's painting.. that'll be another 3 days of work >_<. So I won't even have the chance to play Perkus for a few months, beta can take its time as far as I'm concerned.


That sounds awesome, I'm going to attempt a dwarven armor set for Baltimore ComiCon next year


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> That sounds awesome, I'm going to attempt a dwarven armor set for Baltimore ComiCon next year


I have pictures of the chestplate like 6 pages back if you want to see what it looks like. First week in September is my deadline so I'm cutting it close. There's another convention in October, I'll probably finish the bow by then, I have the materials for the battleaxe too, but it really wouldn't fit on my back, a bow + quiver is already a lot. Basically no Skyrim or video games for the next two weeks and the set will be done







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> well then five minutes later and its all done. now to do some spring cleaning then reinstall skyrim for when i can play again.


That's the worst part about Skyrim, you end up spending more time modding/unsinstalling/resintalling than you do playing the game and at some point it just isn't worth the trouble, I don't blame you.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*


Surprisingly, I did very little of that, no need when you select your mods carefully.

Recently added physics to my hair, it rocks.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I have pictures of the chestplate like 6 pages back if you want to see what it looks like. First week in September is my deadline so I'm cutting it close. There's another convention in October, I'll probably finish the bow by then, I have the materials for the battleaxe too, but it really wouldn't fit on my back, a bow + quiver is already a lot. Basically no Skyrim or video games for the next two weeks and the set will be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> That's the worst part about Skyrim, you end up spending more time modding/unsinstalling/resintalling than you do playing the game and at some point it just isn't worth the trouble, I don't blame you.


nah not really it only took me five minutes to do all that he listed and now im just cleaning up my hard drives and reorganizing all my file systems, not just skyrim. well i clean up im reinstalling and making sure all my stuff did get deleted. then im gonna leave it alone till i get back and can play all i want again.

so i looked in to it and there is a way to delete the steam cloud stuff.

you corrupt it... really steam you cant give us a little button that just wipes all steam cloud data for a given game.


----------



## taem

Anyone a real pro when it comes to modding? I have a few highly technical questions.

First is, how to install Parallax Project Remastered. Problem is, there are separate install packs of this mod for different texture packs, and like most people, I use more than one texture pack. I install Skyrim HD 2K first, and then Vivid Landscapes All in One, and then aMidianborn Landscape and Whiterun. But Parallax Project Remastered has different install files for Skyrim HD 2K and aMidianborn Landscape.

What I did was, Skyrim HD 2K->Vivid Landscapes->aMidianborn Landscape->Project Parallax HD 2K->Project Parallax aMidianborn Landscape.

Looks ok but what is the proper method? Can I do it this way? I dont want to start getting hard to diagnose CTDs as I play.

Second question, Dual Sheath Redux. My install order here is,

1. FNIS
2. XP32 Maximum Skeleton, choosing the back 1H and dagger options
3. Immersive Animations, run FNIS
4. Dual Sheath Redux, and run patch

Immersive Animations is where the problem occurs. Through trial and error I found that I pick the Main, Sneaking, Swords on back, dual maces and dual axes options, and then I get proper animations for dual sheathing/unsheathing of swords on back and maces/axes at either hip. If I select any other option, whole thing glitches. I cannot get proper dual dagger animations, the left hand dagger just appears without a sheathing/unsheathing animation. If I enable the dual dagger option on Immersive Animations, the whole thing fails.

Beyond that, once the above is set up the way I have it now, I cannot install most other animations. Momo Acrobatic Jump and Bow Running Forward for Females works, but that's it. Every other animation I've tried causes Dual Sheath Redux to fail.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DIYDeath

1) texture mods, bar corrupted meshes or improperly mods will not crash your Skyrim (unless you push your hardware too far). The general rule is let everything override Skyrim 2k, other than that its all personal preference.

2) Immersive animations causes issues with equipping mods. Pick one or the other.

Also look @ each mod, they have compatibility sections.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 1) texture mods, bar corrupted meshes or improperly mods will not crash your Skyrim (unless you push your hardware too far). The general rule is let everything override Skyrim 2k, other than that its all personal preference.


But Project Parallax affects how textures wrap around meshes right? That's why I'm wondering. Overwriting the various texture packs, sure, no problem. But I wonder if I will encounter problems with using two separate Project Parallax packs.
Quote:


> 2) Immersive animations causes issues with equipping mods. Pick one or the other.


Afaik it's Immersive Animations (or equivalent) that provides the sheathing/unsheathing animations. Dual Sheath Redux is just weapon placement.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> But Project Parallax affects how textures wrap around meshes right? That's why I'm wondering. Overwriting the various texture packs, sure, no problem. But I wonder if I will encounter problems with using two separate Project Parallax packs.
> Afaik it's Immersive Animations (or equivalent) that provides the sheathing/unsheathing animations. Dual Sheath Redux is just weapon placement.


I'd suggest another animation pack and Equipping Overhaul (not the beta version)

Project Parallax should be fine, I run it too with hundreds of other mods and dozens of other texture packs, no issues. Worst case scenario and you don't like the effect, remove it.

Here's a video of Skyrim with hair physics




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLXQR3lub60&feature=youtu.be


----------



## greywarden

You could try YY anim replacer, it has different 1H draw animations though, but they look great.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> You could try YY anim replacer, it has different 1H draw animations though, but they look great.


Just dont install the idle animations, they're awful. I have that installed though.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah I spent a good bit of time trying to find one I like lastnight. Any recommendations that _aren't_ playing with her b00bies?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah I spent a good bit of time trying to find one I like lastnight. Any recommendations that _aren't_ playing with her b00bies?


no,im afraid the whole nexus community went fully pervert









on a serious note,maybe try pretty combat animation,its quite good


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah I spent a good bit of time trying to find one I like lastnight. Any recommendations that _aren't_ playing with her b00bies?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> no,im afraid the whole nexus community went fully pervert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a serious note,maybe try pretty combat animation,its quite good


*"ATTA!"*


----------



## greywarden

^ lol

It's still not as bad as Oblivion was, they mainly keep to themselves over on LoversLab haha


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *"ATTA!"*


no worries fella,u could instead of drawing boobs to actually playing with ones or tits,their best of selection,and the best from nexus perverts community









on another note,im going to play an archer in my next playthough,and im not sure if to use the tweaks and better aiming mod,cause it feels somewhat cheaty.and so i want to keep the game balanced and cool,is it really that cheaty???


----------



## greywarden

No, I really like ABT, actually took a minute to get used to, but when I'm standing the arrows go where I shoot them. If you don't want to cheat, don't enchant, that will make the game hard as hell. I have almost 100 sneak and 100 archery at level 42 and I can down a boss before they even get close to me, but I feel as if a master of sneak and archery would be capable of such a thing


----------



## JR88

Pretty cool people still play/enjoy Skyrim haha


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Pretty cool people still play/enjoy Skyrim haha


Of course we do, what makes you think people didn't?


----------



## Sethy666

When all else fails... there is always Skyrim!


----------



## JR88

I don't know.... there was just a lot people that didn't like Skyrim haha


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> I don't know.... there was just a lot people that didn't like Skyrim haha


those people where no0bs and swiftly executed by the imperial legion.

ALL HAIL THE EMPEROR, ALL HAIL THE EMPIRE.


----------



## JR88

I think I like ESO better I don't know its hard to compare them both, pretty different really....skyrim feels/is a lot smaller and has far better details/textures.... a lot of the dungeons/ruins are kinda repetitive in skyrim though.... but I do really like the player/enemy scaling though that is a little more balanced, it was bad in Morrowind/Oblivion lots of enemy's were just scaled higher/level/way stronger....


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> *I think I like ESO better* I don't know its hard to compare them both, pretty different really....skyrim feels/is a lot smaller and has far better details/textures.... a lot of the dungeons/ruins are kinda repetitive in skyrim though.... but I do really like the player/enemy scaling though that is a little more balanced, it was bad in Morrowind/Oblivion lots of enemy's were just scaled higher/level/way stronger....


Seriously? Then again, when I asked for some form of MP in an elder scrolls title I didn't ask for an mmo.


----------



## JR88

I don't know....I like them both....haha, ESO may be an MMO/MP but largely its still mostly single player haha, kinda the same a lot people really disliking ESO, I mean its not that bad.... I would choose both over WoW any day haha


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> No, I really like ABT, actually took a minute to get used to, but when I'm standing the arrows go where I shoot them. If you don't want to cheat, don't enchant, that will make the game hard as hell. I have almost 100 sneak and 100 archery at level 42 and I can down a boss before they even get close to me, but I feel as if a master of sneak and archery would be capable of such a thing


i just made the tweaks according to the guide,and its shooting archery felt good,not crysis 3,but good







.though,the velocity of the arrows,i feel a bit borderlines cheating,so i might decrease the value there.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i just made the tweaks according to the guide,and its shooting archery felt good,not crysis 3,but good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .though,the velocity of the arrows,i feel a bit borderlines cheating,so i might decrease the value there.


Just add on Ultimate Dragons, Deadly Dragons and Dragon Combat Overhauls together. Dragons turn into raid bosses and those persky arrows wont do diddly squat and only use them for specific scenarios/use Skytweak to limit the number of arrows you can carry.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

ABT + any mod that increases damage done/received to arrows = a nightmare when you're facing archers. With requiem I lose about 90% of my health by regular bandit archers, it feels like I'm always taking a hit from a draugr deathlord with an ebony bow. It's incredibly hard to dodge with the arrow speed turned up, so when you combine it with a damage increasing mod all hell breaks loose. I personally love it, it means I have to be incredibly accurate as an archer while having to be incredibly focused to dodge incoming arrows.

My first dragon encounter with dragon combat overhaul + requiem was pretty ridiculous. It took at least 10-15 minutes to kill him, with me saving in-between to make sure I didn't have to start over completely from the beginning. Fire breath is pretty much instant death, even as a Dunmer. Poor whiterun guards, I'm glad I had some meat shields.The dragon glitched at the end and had to keep reverting to a save where he didn't completely disappear when near death. I've had dragon combat overhaul installed for a while, so I have no clue if it was just bad luck or a conflict between DCO and requiem. It wasn't that much of a hassle so I'm not that concerned.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> ABT + any mod that increases damage done/received to arrows = a nightmare when you're facing archers


Even without arrow mods, there are some ridiculous spike damage early game from bows. I only recently started playing, had to start over, but in both games, the ghost Companion archers in the Tomb of Ysgramor, wth. 2/3 of the time the arrows do only chip damage. And then that third hit is a one shot death even to a heavy armor warrior build with all stat gains in health. Granted at this point I'm wearing steel with skill at 35ish, and I might have 160-180 health or so. But in both games I started, I got one shotted constantly by these guys.

I will say though, without mods that raise the combat challenge, game becomes a joke fast, no matter where you set the difficulty, once you get smithing and enchanting pretty high and can get ebony level or above gear.


----------



## JR88

Archery is already OP as hell though.....Stealth+crits are ridiculous....just op in general regardless of level.....


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Archery is already OP as hell though.....Stealth+crits are ridiculous....just op in general regardless of level.....


I don't know what difficulty you're playing on, but you have to have 100 sneak for it to be OP if you're playing on legendary/master. It's OP for killing fodder mobs, but any worthy opponent will quickly dispose of me if I'm not sniping from a very long distance. Of course if you mean being able to get a shot or two in, run away wait for them to stop looking for you and then start the assault over again, that's a bit OP in the sense that npc AI is so poor. Archery in mid-range before you get any draw speed buffs, legendary improvements on bows or insane enchants still isn't OP. Lower levels you simply don't have the sneak to abuse sneak mechanics to an OP extent. Later levels when you have enchants, tempered bows and any OP combination of perks you can think of, of course it is.


----------



## greywarden

Yeah even if I'm sneaking, sometime it will take 3-4 arrows (200+ dmg) to take down a freaking bandit! I play on legendary, though.


----------



## JR88

I still prefer the caster/mage build/play style though.


----------



## phinexswarm71

i havent installed abt mod,cause it seemed to me all the tweak does solely is what also this mod can do.and i only increased the distance of the arrows.made them shoot through the center off aiming,and made them a bit more higher in speed.but not increase in damage.thats ridiculous,as i want to get challenged in this game a lot

from your comments,archery seems OPED.and its not helping,i dont like mods that overhaul the whole skyrim difficulty,because i doubt it feels right,i guess if ill play melee,it would offset in difficulty the archey OP,so that i would face more challenge


----------



## NameUnknown

I am debating curing vampiricism or keeping it. The only thing it makes difficult are fire mages and dragons. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NameUnknown*
> 
> I am debating curing vampiricism or keeping it. The only thing it makes difficult are fire mages and dragons. Any thoughts on this?


It depends on which vampire you contracted the disease from. If it is the royal ones from the DLC, then definitely! They can transform and have a bunch of really cool vampire powers. If it is the vanilla ones, then not really. That said, a vanilla vampire can also be transformed into a royal vampire so in the end it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## mk16

hmmm
with the dlc vamps have reduced fire weakness and ice resistance. but your mana, health, and stamina regen are decreased by 100% in the sun.

the resistance is a nice plus against frost attacks and fire can be solved by being a dunmer and enchants and, the same for regening stats in the sun. then theres the necromage perk that increases magic effectiveness against the undead by 25%.

in the end the bonuses of being a vamp is to great to pass up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> hmmm
> with the dlc vamps have reduced fire weakness and ice resistance. but your mana, health, and stamina regen are decreased by 100% in the sun.
> 
> the resistance is a nice plus against frost attacks and fire can be solved by being a dunmer and enchants and, the same for regening stats in the sun. then theres the necromage perk that increases magic effectiveness against the undead by 25%.
> 
> in the end the bonuses of being a vamp is to great to pass up.


Werewolves on the other hand still suck IMO


----------



## JR88

magicka user/builds are far more challenging imo, even early on you are just really weak and will die with encounters of multiple enemy's, and really it remains challenging in higher levels as well....unless you level/rely on illusion a lot it can be pretty op....but like a more pure destruction build is pretty challenging.


----------



## taem

Anyone know how to fix the laggy mouse in menus issue? I've tried everything I can find and none of it works. Here is what I've done:

1. turn off vsync at the Catalyst Control Center level (gpu is R9 290)
2. also turn off vsync in Skyrim through iPresentInterval=0 and vysnc off in enblocal.ini
3. set fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0100 and fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0100 in skyrimprefs.ini
4. set bMouseAcceleration=0
5. tried a range of 0.500 to 4.000 for fMouseCursorSpeed

The only thing I can't do is turn off hardware acceleration at the Windows level, because I don't see the option anywhere in Win 8.1

The mouse is fine in the game itself, just laggy and twitchy in all menus.

I also have this issue on my laptop with an nVidia GTX 765m, but it's a lot better there. With the R9 290 in my desktop, it's unplayable with mouse because navigating any menu is too much of a chore, I have to use a controller. WIth nVidia there is an option for frames to render ahead, which I set to 2. I don't see that option in CCC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix the laggy mouse in menus issue? I've tried everything I can find and none of it works. Here is what I've done:
> 
> 1. turn off vsync at the Catalyst Control Center level (gpu is R9 290)
> 2. also turn off vsync in Skyrim through iPresentInterval=0 and vysnc off in enblocal.ini
> 3. set fMouseHeadingYScale=0.0100 and fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0100 in skyrimprefs.ini
> 4. set bMouseAcceleration=0
> 5. tried a range of 0.500 to 4.000 for fMouseCursorSpeed
> 
> The only thing I can't do is turn off hardware acceleration at the Windows level, because I don't see the option anywhere in Win 8.1
> 
> The mouse is fine in the game itself, just laggy and twitchy in all menus.
> 
> I also have this issue on my laptop with an nVidia GTX 765m, but it's a lot better there. With the R9 290 in my desktop, it's unplayable with mouse because navigating any menu is too much of a chore, I have to use a controller. WIth nVidia there is an option for frames to render ahead, which I set to 2. I don't see that option in CCC.


Change the value of "fMouseCursorSpeed" to 4.000 Sorry didn't see that you already tried that. I'm out of ideas then!


----------



## slickwilly

I somehow got the mouse problem solved but now I have an issue were when I do a melee attack my char will
slide right through the target, I have yet to find a fix on my own or on the net


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i havent installed abt mod,cause it seemed to me all the tweak does solely is what also this mod can do.and i only increased the distance of the arrows.made them shoot through the center off aiming,and made them a bit more higher in speed.but not increase in damage.thats ridiculous,as i want to get challenged in this game a lot
> 
> from your comments,archery seems OPED.and its not helping,i dont like mods that overhaul the whole skyrim difficulty,because i doubt it feels right,i guess if ill play melee,it would offset in difficulty the archey OP,so that i would face more challenge


You're forgetting that it increases enemy damage as well. While it might make things easier as an archer, it also makes it a lot easier to die as an archer. I agree though, just changing the difficulty through arrow damage is a bit silly, it's better to have an overhaul if you do something like that. Vanilla is balanced terribly, so "I doubt it feels right" isn't the phrase I would use for overhauls. Overhauls at some point are worth trying when you're getting bored of vanilla's gameplay at the very least.

The overhaul I use, Requiem, increases arrow damage, but also significantly decreases the amount of arrow damage taken in heavy armor. So the easiest way to kill a mage is with archery, but if you can't kill them in one shot it's incredibly hard to kill them because they will go straight for heals so you have to hit the second shot as well otherwise they'll fry you with destruction. The easiest counter to archery is to wear heavy armor, it makes for an interesting balance between classes to say the least, and it does feel more balanced than vanilla imo.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> You're forgetting that it increases enemy damage as well. While it might make things easier as an archer, it also makes it a lot easier to die as an archer. I agree though, just changing the difficulty through arrow damage is a bit silly, it's better to have an overhaul if you do something like that. Vanilla is balanced terribly, so "I doubt it feels right" isn't the phrase I would use for overhauls. Overhauls at some point are worth trying when you're getting bored of vanilla's gameplay at the very least.
> 
> The overhaul I use, Requiem, increases arrow damage, but also significantly decreases the amount of arrow damage taken in heavy armor. So the easiest way to kill a mage is with archery, but if you can't kill them in one shot it's incredibly hard to kill them because they will go straight for heals so you have to hit the second shot as well otherwise they'll fry you with destruction. The easiest counter to archery is to wear heavy armor, it makes for an interesting balance between classes to say the least, and it does feel more balanced than vanilla imo.


i didnt know it increases the enemys arrow demage as well.but even with the arrow damage increase to the enemy its unfair because the majority of enemies are not archer,and u would have a leverage on them,although a small margin of enemies archers would fight equally against u.

from what i've seen with redone skyrim overhaul,its a lot like dual combat on an edge of a cliff,which means whose hit first the other wins,with that i cant even imagine how boss fights would be to begin with.within them being too unbearable to beat or making them like others enemies - one hit to kill.i cant imagine a lot of people would enjoy that,cause that makes for a combat with a variety off spells/abilities pretty much pointless,in addition too with these difficulty overhauls highly priorities high damage spells/abilities so that you'd be able to kill any enemy in one blow.for me it wouldnt be the way to go,for sure.sounds fairly boring to me


----------



## mk16

so i can add another thing to the list of things i can make

_*armor*_


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i can add another thing to the list of things i can make
> 
> _*armor*_


good ol' BCGs?


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> good ol' BCGs?


bcg glasses?
nope just a pair of shades my sister has.


----------



## greywarden

BCGs haha

It's a military thing


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> BCGs haha
> 
> It's a military thing


Bolt Carrier Group, military (i.e. the device that carries the firing pin in the modern assault weapon)

BCG is also a line of clothing apparel


----------



## mk16

and now there coloured and have lenses


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> and now there coloured and have lenses


is that glasses were tagged under any of the immersive mods??.because it it does,the modder have got the wrong notion of the word - immersive,its skyrim here


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> is that glasses were tagged under any of the immersive mods??.because it it does,the modder have got the wrong notion of the word - immersive,its skyrim here


nope thats a mod i made this morning when i got bored.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> nope thats a mod i made this morning when i got bored.


Is it listed as a Helm or circlet and can we get them in carved steel?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> nope thats a mod i made this morning when i got bored.


maybe try to install disco lamp overhaul.it might be very compatible with those glasses


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Is it listed as a Helm or circlet and can we get them in carved steel?


circlet that has an armor rating.
nope only pink.

may put it on steam today if anyone does indeed want it.


----------



## slickwilly

Pink, I was really hoping for Chrome


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i didnt know it increases the enemys arrow demage as well.but even with the arrow damage increase to the enemy its unfair because the majority of enemies are not archer,and u would have a leverage on them,although a small margin of enemies archers would fight equally against u.
> 
> from what i've seen with redone skyrim overhaul,its a lot like dual combat on an edge of a cliff,which means whose hit first the other wins,with that i cant even imagine how boss fights would be to begin with.within them being too unbearable to beat or making them like others enemies - one hit to kill.i cant imagine a lot of people would enjoy that,cause that makes for a combat with a variety off spells/abilities pretty much pointless,in addition too with these difficulty overhauls highly priorities high damage spells/abilities so that you'd be able to kill any enemy in one blow.for me it wouldnt be the way to go,for sure.sounds fairly boring to me


SkyRe increases damage given/taken so you are more likely to try and block or dodge, sitting there and doing nothing or being a glass cannon with dual swords without seeing the consequences is a lot more boring to me. If you aren't actively trying to dodge or block, isn't the game way too easy and therefore boring?

SkyRe doesn't have arrow damage increased to a ridiculous extent like Requiem does, so it doesn't have to overhaul everything around it. Requiem changes certain monsters to be more resistant to arrows, and there are more heavily armored bandits, and few bandits with light armor that don't have a bow and won't switch to a bow when necessary. Draugr are near impossible to kill with ranged unless you have silver arrows, Trolls regenerate health so fast by the time you knock another arrow they're full health again. Pretty much only humans take major damage from bows aside from smaller animals, and humans 80% of the time either have heavy armor or a bow.

Honestly the point I'm trying to make is that you shouldn't judge an overhaul without trying it first, but yes I think some overhauls are incredibly balanced, and increased arrow damage can be balanced if certain other parameters are changed.


----------



## DIYDeath

So Im preparing to get a second Titan Black for my Skyrim build.

1080p and I get 20-30 fps, 1440p and I get 10-20 fps. Amazing that this game can bring the best GPUs to their knees.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So Im preparing to get a second Titan Black for my Skyrim build.
> 
> 1080p and I get 20-30 fps, 1440p and I get 10-20 fps. Amazing that this game can bring the best GPUs to their knees.


I'm wondering about that too. I have a 290 oc/d to 1140/1500 paired with a 4670k @ 4.6, and if I try to run a decent ENB like Realvision or Grim and Somber at full graphics, I get 25-30 fps. I can get to 60 fps constant if I run it at performance settings and tone down some of the settings, and don't overload on 2k or 4k textures or go for mods like Lush Trees and Grass. Still looks pretty good I think~



...but I do find myself disappointed. 290 isn't top of the line but it's around the top 5 gpus you can get right now, no? And I've heard dual gpu doesn't go well with Skyrim or I'd try to crossfire again. (290 Tri-X collecting dust in the closet atm because the performance gain doesn't justify losing the hdd cage.) I'm wondering what it would take to run a good ENB at full graphics and get 60 fps constant. I play at 1440p. Does a Titan get there?

Vanilla Skyrim runs great of course.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So Im preparing to get a second Titan Black for my Skyrim build.
> 
> 1080p and I get 20-30 fps, 1440p and I get 10-20 fps. Amazing that this game can bring the best GPUs to their knees.


WHOA...I get 30+ with a single 7970 with three 1080 monitors...You need a different enb!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHOA...I get 30+ with a single 7970 with three 1080 monitors...You need a different enb!


Has nothing to do with my enb and has to do with my ini file/my 250+ mods/real time 4k shadows/as many 4k and 2k texture replacers as possible. It just stomps my frame rate. Also uses up a good 4-5gb of vram, lol.

With the second Titan Black I'll probably set my ugrids to 9 and enable 8k shadows and maybe 4k reflections.
Quote:


> ...but I do find myself disappointed. 290 isn't top of the line but it's around the top 5 gpus you can get right now, no? And I've heard dual gpu doesn't go well with Skyrim or I'd try to crossfire again. (290 Tri-X collecting dust in the closet atm because the performance gain doesn't justify losing the hdd cage.) I'm wondering what it would take to run a good ENB at full graphics and get 60 fps constant. I play at 1440p. Does a Titan get there?


A Titan Black can get there but it totally depends on your mods/ini file.

Heavily modded Skyrim could bring a rendering farm to its knees.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHOA...I get 30+ with a single 7970 with three 1080 monitors...You need a different enb!


What ENB are you running? Are you turning off things like DoF and SSAO?


----------



## DIYDeath

This is what my Skyrim ends up looking like on a Titan Black that's pushed to its absolute limit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLXQR3lub60


----------



## mk16

so i finished the shades mod


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









gonna make three colours then upload to steam.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> This is what my Skyrim ends up looking like on a Titan Black that's pushed to its absolute limit
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLXQR3lub60


Save # 2262?? Seriously? I think I'm at like 60. I don't save nearly enough though, I no longer ctd but when I die I almost always lose the whole session because I typically save only when I'm done playing, because I forget, too used to checkpoints now from my console days. (I have all auto saving off.)

How much of a performance hit for the hair physics? I'm not sure I like it, though obviously it's hard to tell from a youtube record. I love the look of apachiiskyhair with natural rextexture, static and all.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Save # 2262?? Seriously? I think I'm at like 60. I don't save nearly enough though, I no longer ctd but when I die I almost always lose the whole session because I typically save only when I'm done playing, because I forget, too used to checkpoints now from my console days. (I have all auto saving off.)
> 
> How much of a performance hit for the hair physics? I'm not sure I like it, though obviously it's hard to tell from a youtube record. I love the look of apachiiskyhair with natural rextexture, static and all.


I noticed 0 fps loss personally.

Thats save 2262 of this playthrough lol.

Ive had well over 6000 saves over the years.

Got tired of static hair, wanted a change.


----------



## taem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I noticed 0 fps loss personally.
> 
> Thats save 2262 of this playthrough lol.
> 
> Ive had well over 6000 saves over the years.
> 
> Got tired of static hair, wanted a change.


That's crazy lol. I have no idea what the replayability is though, I only got the game when legendary went on sale for under $15 because I'm just that cheap so I'm not even close to done with one playthrough.

Did you limit what you did on each character to save content for future playthroughs? My toon is a 2h warrior, doing Companions atm, wondering if I should do the College quests or just leave the mage/thief/assassin stuff for future. In fact I'm wondering if I shouldn't avoid magic altogether on this toon. Maybe archery too. Just do nothing but run in and bash skulls this whole playthrough lol.

How often do you delete saves btw? Each save so far is like 7mb or so for me. But if you multiply that by 6000....


----------



## DIYDeath

DIdnt save a thing, I play until Im bored then I take a 2 week break and make a new toon.


----------



## JR88

what the heck.....skyrim hitches/micro stutters more now for some reason in certain areas, is it steam doing this? never use to do that.....all drivers updated....all I have is hi res pack/modded ini's for more performance and that's it, and it still does it.....


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> This is what my Skyrim ends up looking like on a Titan Black that's pushed to its absolute limit
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLXQR3lub60


What grass/flora mod do you use? I looked at a couple of your videos and jeez I forgot how good the weather is in CoT, such incredible rain, I might have to reinstall it. I hate how it affects lighting too though, I already got everything perfect with the ENB I use, I'm not sure I want to have to start that tweaking process all over again.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> WHOA...I get 30+ with a single 7970 with three 1080 monitors...You need a different enb!
> 
> 
> 
> What ENB are you running? Are you turning off things like DoF and SSAO?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I prefer no DoF, not just for the performance impact, I just dont like it. And no SSAO, I super sample at the hardware level instead of with ENB


----------



## phinexswarm71

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> SkyRe increases damage given/taken so you are more likely to try and block or dodge, sitting there and doing nothing or being a glass cannon with dual swords without seeing the consequences is a lot more boring to me. If you aren't actively trying to dodge or block, isn't the game way too easy and therefore boring?
> 
> SkyRe doesn't have arrow damage increased to a ridiculous extent like Requiem does, so it doesn't have to overhaul everything around it. Requiem changes certain monsters to be more resistant to arrows, and there are more heavily armored bandits, and few bandits with light armor that don't have a bow and won't switch to a bow when necessary. Draugr are near impossible to kill with ranged unless you have silver arrows, Trolls regenerate health so fast by the time you knock another arrow they're full health again. Pretty much only humans take major damage from bows aside from smaller animals, and humans 80% of the time either have heavy armor or a bow.
> 
> Honestly the point I'm trying to make is that you shouldn't judge an overhaul without trying it first, but yes I think some overhauls are incredibly balanced, and increased arrow damage can be balanced if certain other parameters are changed.


1)in vannila u can play different roles outside blocking and dodge,or dual weapons and still mange to get through enemies.i played dual weapons, casting alteration,conjuration,enchantment etcs,and its a matter of taste,as i had a hell lot of fun with dual weapon,and not so easy

no,a balanced overhaul mod should support any play style,were it be offence,tank,support etcs or roles in the game casting,single weapon etcs.not to prioritize ones upon the others,most defiently

2)i think these tweaks are neat,but for a solo game,they might be a little problematic if they are set to extreme sets,so u as an archer for example wouldnt be able to overcome a heavy armored enemy,without a caster friend to help u.followers NPCs are pretty weak,so they can help you only to some extent.

3)i dont think this mods are for me,its based on personal taste,these overhaul mods are defiantly not for everybody.fighting a dual on an edge of a cliff isnt for everybody,but i can see the fun off them for some people


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> false
> 1)in vannila u can play different roles outside blocking and dodge,or dual weapons and still mange to get through enemies.i played dual weapons, casting alteration,conjuration,enchantment etcs,and its a matter of taste,as i had a hell lot of fun with dual weapon,and not so easy


With overhauls you can also do those exact same things, it's when you are in a up close role you would need to dodge and block, heck generally speaking mages should always be dodging in the sense that they are backing away from the enemy while casting. Overhauls like that are emphasizing you reducing damage however you can, not just by adding perks to a tree.

Quote:


> no,a balanced overhaul mod should support any play style,were it be offence,tank,support etcs or roles in the game casting,single weapon etcs.not to prioritize ones upon the others,most defiently


They do, and SkyRe for example adds even more playstyles than vanilla; there's no prioritizing involved. I was only listing examples to prove a point, I don't know where you got the idea that the only ones I listed were the only ones that could be played.
Quote:


> 2)i think these tweaks are neat,but for a solo game,they might be a little problematic if they are set to extreme sets,so u as an archer for example wouldnt be able to overcome a heavy armored enemy,without a caster friend to help u.followers NPCs are pretty weak,so they can help you only to some extent.


If you're an archer against a heavy armor opponent you can kite I.E. run away and you will always always outrun them because they are in heavy armor and it costs more stamina to run. When a heavy armored opponent in Requiem runs out of stamina they run significantly slower than someone with stamina, making it easy for an archer to circle around them.
Quote:


> 3)i dont think this mods are for me,its based on personal taste,these overhaul mods are defiantly not for everybody.fighting a dual on an edge of a cliff isnt for everybody,but i can see the fun off them for some people


That's fine, the vanilla game is fun in itself, I only ever said if in general someone gets bored of vanilla Skyrim's gameplay, overhauls are definitely worth trying. You are happy as is, so I see no reason to further promote overhauls to you specifically.


----------



## mk16

my mod is live on the work shop
go nut people.
\0/
http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=304942127


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Would i be better off with a crossfire R9 290x or Sli 780 ti if i wanted to install alot of mods into Skyrim.

I'm not biased to either side i justas hea want to know which one would be better for Skyrim when it hps of mod i don't really care about performance for other games because obviously either of those set ups will run anything maxed.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> Would i be better off with a crossfire R9 290x or Sli 780 ti if i wanted to install alot of mods into Skyrim.
> 
> I'm not biased to either side i justas hea want to know which one would be better for Skyrim when it hps of mod i don't really care about performance for other games because obviously either of those set ups will run anything maxed.


If you can wait a little longer then wait for the 800 series Nvidia GPU's . If you can't then, I'd probably go for the 290X Xfire since more V-Ram will benefit you with a lot of mods.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Has nothing to do with my enb and has to do with my ini file/my 250+ mods/real time 4k shadows/as many 4k and 2k texture replacers as possible. It just stomps my frame rate. Also uses up a good 4-5gb of vram, lol.
> 
> With the second Titan Black I'll probably set my ugrids to 9 and enable 8k shadows and maybe 4k reflections.
> A Titan Black can get there but it totally depends on your mods/ini file.
> 
> Heavily modded Skyrim could bring a rendering farm to its knees.


Have you tried "Texture Pack Combiner" or it's successor "Skyrim Mod Combiner?" I used TPC and notice a much smoother gameplay. Are you using a newer ENB binary with the integrated Enboost/enblocal.ini file? If you haven't already, I'd also look into EWIs High SkyPrefs.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51033/?

Btw I'm running dual gtx 760s and they run normally over 60 fps granted I use 2k textures and I'm on a single monitor at 1080p. I do notice dips in performance in heavier demanding areas like Whiterun though. I also notice that follower mods tend to cause some lag.

On that note, dual graphics cards are totally worth it. I've tried disabling Sli just for performance comparison and it's night and day.

You may want to consider turning down the graphics to 2k instead of having a beautiful slideshow, that is if all else fails.


----------



## DaUn3rD0g

Looking for advice guys...
I'm a big fan of skyrim, between that and oblivion not much gets played on my pc!
I currently have a gts450 which happily runs 1080p skyrim legendary edition with the texture pack but no other mods.
I wish to make the game prettier, and have around £200 to spend... what do u suggest?
Current specs:
Amd 4300 @ stock
4gb corsair ddr3 2400
Gts450 1gb palit sonic edition
120gb Samsung 840evo ssd
Windows 8.1 evaluation edition


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Bolt Carrier Group, military (i.e. the device that carries the firing pin in the modern assault weapon)
> 
> BCG is also a line of clothing apparel


BCG = Birth control glasses, the ones they give you in basic training


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaUn3rD0g*
> 
> Looking for advice guys...
> I'm a big fan of skyrim, between that and oblivion not much gets played on my pc!
> I currently have a gts450 which happily runs 1080p skyrim legendary edition with the texture pack but no other mods.
> I wish to make the game prettier, and have around £200 to spend... what do u suggest?
> Current specs:
> Amd 4300 @ stock
> 4gb corsair ddr3 2400
> Gts450 1gb palit sonic edition
> 120gb Samsung 840evo ssd
> Windows 8.1 evaluation edition


Wow that CPU is old. Personally I'd upgrade the whole thing... just build a new pc. But you only have £200... so in that case, I'd sell the GTS 450 on ebay, then I'd buy something like an R9 270X, GTX 660Ti, GTX 750Ti, GTX 760 etc. Oh and you might wanna upgrade your ram to at least 8GB.


----------



## DaUn3rD0g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Wow that CPU is old. Personally I'd upgrade the whole thing... just build a new pc. But you only have £200... so in that case, I'd sell the GTS 450 on ebay, then I'd buy something like an R9 270X, GTX 660Ti, GTX 750Ti, GTX 760 etc. Oh and you might wanna upgrade your ram to at least 8GB.


Lmao at this but yes I agree to a certain extent, ran an athlon 64 3000+ with 2Gb of ddr2 until recently and didn't notice a lot of difference going to what I have now to be honest.
I can get an r9 280x for £150, and more ram within budget, but what I'm asking is if that's worth it or can I get more out of what I have given vanilla is already playable?


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> BCG = Birth control glasses, the ones they give you in basic training


That's right! I remember those lol.


----------



## JR88

I still keep getting random CTD....don't know what the hell it is....broken is what it is....


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> I still keep getting random CTD....don't know what the hell it is....broken is what it is....


been in that same situation a few days ago,turns out the memory blocks the game uses are filled,maybe try to look for readings in this mod,after a game session,and see if the memory blocks are filled

@ArchieGriffs,keep on enjoying the requiem difficult overhaul mod,its got its merits,and ill keep playing in vanilla







,u are wasting your time here,instead of enjoying it







.the discussion just started to ran in loops


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Wow that CPU is old. Personally I'd upgrade the whole thing... just build a new pc. But you only have £200... so in that case, I'd sell the GTS 450 on ebay, then I'd buy something like an R9 270X, GTX 660Ti, GTX 750Ti, GTX 760 etc. Oh and you might wanna upgrade your ram to at least 8GB.


With the specs he needs his system won't ever use 8gb of ram unless he has a million internet tabs up.

I'm kind of conflicted though, a GPU would be the better choice for Skyrim, but the CPU needs an upgrade too. A 280x would be overkill for your system, but if you have plans to upgrade again in the future the 280x isn't a bad deal and is a great card, just know that every other piece of equipment in your PC is going to be limiting its potential and you're going to need a CPU upgrade. If you don't have plans on spending anymore money in the near future, you might want to spend 100 on the GPU and 100 on a new MOBO + CPU.

How many watts is your PSU? You might not even be able to run a 280x with the wattage it needs. I think you need what 550W for a 280x + everything else?
Quote:


> @ArchieGriffs,keep on enjoying the requiem difficult overhaul mod,its got its merits,and ill keep playing in vanilla smile.gif,u are wasting your time here,instead of enjoying it smile.gif.the discussion just started to ran in loops


Yeah it became a little pointless a little while ago, no worries







.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> With the specs he needs his system won't ever use 8gb of ram unless he has a million internet tabs up.
> 
> I'm kind of conflicted though, a GPU would be the better choice for Skyrim, but the CPU needs an upgrade too. A 280x would be overkill for your system, but if you have plans to upgrade again in the future the 280x isn't a bad deal and is a great card, just know that every other piece of equipment in your PC is going to be limiting its potential and you're going to need a CPU upgrade. If you don't have plans on spending anymore money in the near future, you might want to spend 100 on the GPU and 100 on a new MOBO + CPU.
> 
> How many watts is your PSU? You might not even be able to run a 280x with the wattage it needs. I think you need what 550W for a 280x + everything else?
> Yeah it became a little pointless a little while ago, no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If he ever plays Watch_Dogs he will, and I'm sure many other upcoming games may use more than 4gb ram...


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> With the specs he needs his system won't ever use 8gb of ram unless he has a million internet tabs up.


its a problem with skyrim's engine,which interfaces with certain configuration that can cause trouble especially windows 8 or with people that loads bazillion moods.yes,even with 16gb of [email protected] 3 ram u could have this issue,especially in windows 8,just look at my setup,which within i had this problem

skyrim is made for consoles and so it not programmed to be under a lot off stress from mods/high ugridtoload value etc.the problem lies within the first memory allocated block,so that by the time its filled up it would cause all sorts off instability issues,unloaded scripts,hiccups freezes till its filled completly,by then,it would ctd/stuck in freeze most assuredly


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> What grass/flora mod do you use? I looked at a couple of your videos and jeez I forgot how good the weather is in CoT, such incredible rain, I might have to reinstall it. I hate how it affects lighting too though, I already got everything perfect with the ENB I use, I'm not sure I want to have to start that tweaking process all over again.


SFO+dat grass+lush trees and grass.

I also use Pure Weathers and Vividian's ENB which combines the weathers from COT and Pure Weathers into one weather list. It can be done without the enb though.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> Have you tried "Texture Pack Combiner" or it's successor "Skyrim Mod Combiner?" I used TPC and notice a much smoother gameplay. Are you using a newer ENB binary with the integrated Enboost/enblocal.ini file? If you haven't already, I'd also look into EWIs High SkyPrefs.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51033/?
> 
> Btw I'm running dual gtx 760s and they run normally over 60 fps granted I use 2k textures and I'm on a single monitor at 1080p. I do notice dips in performance in heavier demanding areas like Whiterun though. I also notice that follower mods tend to cause some lag.
> 
> On that note, dual graphics cards are totally worth it. I've tried disabling Sli just for performance comparison and it's night and day.
> 
> You may want to consider turning down the graphics to 2k instead of having a beautiful slideshow, that is if all else fails.


Thanks but I'm totally good on my configuration and dont want to mess with it for fear of breaking things. Its not easy getting 300 mods to play nicely, even mods that should have conflicts.


----------



## phinexswarm71

im running this game in 63 fps at avg in exterior areas with 93 mods,with some of them 4k textures.i have found a multi thread tweak that gives me a nice 10fps gain in avg,i'd really recommend it for some of u who are looking for nice fps boost.im very satisfied by it:
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/articles/1153/?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> im running this game in 63 fps at avg in exterior areas with 93 mods,with some of them 4k textures.i have found a multi thread tweak that gives me a nice 10fps gain in avg,i'd really recommend it for some of u who are looking for nice fps boost.im very satisfied by it:
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/articles/1153/?


Those tweaks are all good but messing with papyrus is a bad idea. Papyrus sucks to begin with, messing with those values can destabilize your game if you run lots of scripts.


----------



## JR88

This sucks man I need help.....I only ever had a few mods the hi res pack/through steam and like reverse bs/crafting/nexus and that was it man......

I just started playing again.... I had the hi res loaded during new game etc.....seen you are suppose to load mods after helgen? or else random/intermittent CTD....well I started a new game without hi res so no crash yet but I want some better textures man straight vanilla does not look that good.....

can anyone recommend what to get/do?

fps is fine at 60fps locked/vsync on etc still some lag/micro stutter i cannot explain either that never had in the past.....


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> This sucks man I need help.....I only ever had a few mods the hi res pack/through steam and like reverse bs/crafting/nexus and that was it man......
> 
> I just started playing again.... I had the hi res loaded during new game etc.....seen you are suppose to load mods after helgen? or else random/intermittent CTD....well I started a new game without hi res so no crash yet but I want some better textures man straight vanilla does not look that good.....
> 
> can anyone recommend what to get/do?


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9557/?

Use this, see if you gets ctds still.

The opening sequence is finicky and causes issues with loads of mods.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Those tweaks are all good but messing with papyrus is a bad idea. Papyrus sucks to begin with, messing with those values can destabilize your game if you run lots of scripts.


i agree there is a small chance for instability from this tweak,but anyway the rule of thumb #1 when skyrim is unstable is to cut skyrim.ini file to someplace else and start the game,so detecting the issue shouldnt be an issue as well,anyway for me the game runs rock solid with this tweak.

papyrus isnt accurate but can give a general direction,at least.not perfect certainly.


----------



## JR88

That actually sounds like a god send Mod to skip Helgen and if it helps with stability etc...might get that....I had SKSE going but it just further messed things up tried the borderless window etc.... doing full wipe/reinstall to vanilla then I will go from there.....

what really sucks is I have a few builds that are pretty far into the game from past that will probably end up being unplayable anymore....

might start messing with different drivers old/newer for the 270 is it possible that could be an issue?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> That actually sounds like a god send Mod to skip Helgen and if it helps with stability etc...might get that....I had SKSE going but it just further messed things up tried the borderless window etc.... doing full wipe/reinstall to vanilla then I will go from there.....
> 
> what really sucks is I have a few builds that are pretty far into the game from past that will probably end up being unplayable anymore....


i'd suggest in addition to diy's advice,to double check with the memory block tool,i provided in the previous page to look for the reading if they exceed 256mb memory allocated usage for block

also,i suggets cutting the ini files in the documents files in skyrim folder to someplace else momentary,and if there were a higher ugridtoload value in the old ini files,then raise it in the new skyrim.ini file when opening the skyrim launcher,so the game would work.so after see if the problem remains


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> That actually sounds like a god send Mod to skip Helgen and if it helps with stability etc...might get that....I had SKSE going but it just further messed things up tried the borderless window etc.... doing full wipe/reinstall to vanilla then I will go from there.....
> 
> what really sucks is I have a few builds that are pretty far into the game from past that will probably end up being unplayable anymore....
> 
> might start messing with different drivers old/newer for the 270 is it possible that could be an issue?


The drivers should be fine as long as they're up to date.
It only increases "stability" because the opening scene is very scripted and limited. Just about anything could cause bugs, glitches or CTD's during the intro regardless of how good your load order is.

Starting over is half the fun! Think of it as a redo button for your favorite character. xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i'd suggest in addition to diy's advice,to double check with the memory block tool,i provided in the previous page to look for the reading if they exceed 256mb memory allocated usage for block
> 
> also,i suggets cutting the ini files in the documents files in skyrim folder to someplace else momentary,and if there were a higher ugridtoload value in the old ini files,then raise it in the new skyrim.ini file when opening the skyrim launcher,so the game would work.so after see if the problem remains


Good advice, I dont think it'll be your memory block filling up because its the start of the game and when it does fill up it typically just infinite loads.
Definitely delete the ini file, run skyrim to generate a new one and edit the ini to match your system with the link Phine gave. If you run frostfall do not use the papyrus tweak or if you do be aware that you may need to revert it. I cant stress how crappy Papyrus is, Warcraft 3 was better at handling more complex scripts, faster and in more quantity. Papyrus is barely workable trash.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> The drivers should be fine as long as they're up to date.
> It only increases "stability" because the opening scene is very scripted and limited. Just about anything could cause bugs, glitches or CTD's during the intro regardless of how good your load order is.
> 
> Starting over is half the fun! Think of it as a redo button for your favorite character. xD
> Good advice, I dont think it'll be your memory block filling up because its the start of the game and when it does fill up it typically just infinite loads.
> Definitely delete the ini file, run skyrim to generate a new one and edit the *ini to match your system with the link Phine gave*. If you run frostfall do not use the papyrus tweak or if you do be aware that you may need to revert it. I cant stress how crappy Papyrus is, Warcraft 3 was better at handling more complex scripts, faster and in more quantity. Papyrus is barely workable trash.


no!,there is no mention in the link to ugridtoload value

just set these ln your new skyrim.ini files located in C:\Users\x-username\Documents\My Games\Skyrim as they were in the old files cutted temporarly to someplace else

[General]
uExterior Cell Buffer=(x+1)*(x+1) (x=ugridtoload value)
uGridsToLoad=x


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> no!,there is no mention in the link to ugridtoload value
> 
> just set these ln your new skyrim.ini files located in C:\Users\x-username\Documents\My Games\Skyrim as they were in the old files cutted temporarly to someplace else
> 
> [General]
> uExterior Cell Buffer=(x+1)*(x+1) (x=ugridtoload value)
> uGridsToLoad=x


The .ini file takes care of that automatically, all you need to do is set your ugrid value. Leave the cell buffer value alone.
Unless you have a good computer leave it @ 5-7, 9 is pushing it but doable. 11 is crazy town but if it works, good for you. Anything above 11 will break quests.


----------



## DIYDeath

On a slightly different note: lowered my resolution back down to 1080p and threw on 4k water reflections. No noticeable performance drop.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> The .ini file takes care of that automatically, all you need to do is set your ugrid value. Leave the cell buffer value alone.
> Unless you have a good computer leave it @ 5-7, 9 is pushing it but doable. 11 is crazy town but if it works, good for you. Anything above 11 will break quests.


if he wouldnt see what the values were before in the old ini files,he could ran into problem where the game would ctd on start,given the ugridtoload value in the new ini files are lower then the old ones

to proceed to test stability you'ill want after to decrease the ugridtoload value back to 5.after u loaded the game with the higher values(given they were).to do that u should:
1)load the game
2)set the ugridtoload value to 5 and uxterior cell buffer=36 in the skyrim.ini file while in game and save the file
3)type in the console inside the game:
refreshini
*edit*:4)save game

and see for any changes


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> if he wouldnt see what the values were before in the old ini files,he could ran into problem where the game would ctd on start,given the ugridtoload value in the new ini files are lower then the old ones
> 
> to proceed to test stability you'ill want after to decrease the ugridtoload value back to 5 ,then set the values with the new ini files.to do that u should:
> 1)load the game
> 2)set the ugridtoload value to 5 and uxterior cell buffer=36 in the skyrim.ini file while in game and save the file
> 3)type the in the console inside the game:
> refreshini
> 
> and see for any changes


Just delete the .ini file completely and remake it, it takes 5 minutes and you dont have to explain the exceptions to the rule such as only being able to increase the ugrids that way or that you cannot load an existing save game with a lower ugrid value than what's in the save.

Its waaaay easier.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just delete the .ini file completely and remake it, it takes 5 minutes and you dont have to explain the exceptions to the rule such as only being able to increase the ugrids that way or that you cannot load an existing save game with a lower ugrid value than what's in the save.
> 
> Its waaaay easier.


i even suggested to delete the ini files,but this alone doesnt work with the ugridtoload value,cause it depends on what the value were set at the time in the latest savefile,so to avoid this problem i suggested these procedures,its the safest way to go. i dont understand any reason why not to.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i even suggested to delete the ini files,but this alone doesnt work with the ugridtoload value,cause it depends on what the value were set at the time in the latest savefile,so to avoid this problem i suggested these procedures,its the safest way to go. i dont understand wny reason why not to.


Because when messing with ugrid values you're pretty much telling yourself "if Im not increasing the value I'm making a new game". If you're making a new game then you may as well start from scratch to make sure your .ini files are optimized and not deal with the mess of fixing stuff which takes longer.

It's just a matter of efficiency and cutting out the steps which can cause problems without specific knowledge that we both have but others may not. Your way is right, it's just not very "noob" friendly.


----------



## JR88

downloaded the mod to skip helgen now i cant go damn fullscreen even when I try force fullscreen ini just great lol


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Because when messing with ugrid values you're pretty much telling yourself "if Im not increasing the value I'm making a new game". If you're making a new game then you may as well start from scratch to make sure your .ini files are optimized and not deal with the mess of fixing stuff which takes longer.
> 
> It's just a matter of efficiency and cutting out the steps which can cause problems without specific knowledge that we both have but others may not. Your way is right, it's just not very "noob" friendly.


there is no harm,with your way of doing it as well.havent thought off that,i thought u meant its good to set any ugridtoload value without considering whats it currently set in the savefile

in new save file there are less scripted issues from quests,so this plays a factor as well,when u think about it


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> there is no harm,with your way of doing it as well.havent thought off that,i thought u meant its good to set any ugridtoload value without considering whats it currently set in the savefile
> 
> in new save file there are less scripted issues from quests,so this plays a factor as well,when u think about it


Oh, haha. I see where you're coming from. All I meant was that its just easier to delete the .ini file and redo the whole thing, which means you're starting a new save so it wont matter.

There are ways to decrease the ugrids mid save but it can break the game so I'd prefer not to mention the steps unless I have to.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> there is no harm,with your way of doing it as well.havent thought off that,i thought u meant its good to set any ugridtoload value without considering whats it currently set in the savefile
> 
> in new save file there are less scripted issues from quests,so this plays a factor as well,when u think about it
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, haha. I see where you're coming from. All I meant was that its just easier to delete the .ini file and redo the whole thing, which means you're starting a new save so it wont matter.
> 
> There are ways to decrease the ugrids mid save but it can break the game so I'd prefer not to mention the steps unless I have to.
Click to expand...

I have been using it for a long time, and have changed many, many times.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41592/?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> downloaded the mod to skip helgen now i cant go damn fullscreen even when I try force fullscreen ini just great lol


im no expert in scripted issues,but is it happening with a new save file, or old one???


----------



## DaUn3rD0g

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> With the specs he needs his system won't ever use 8gb of ram unless he has a million internet tabs up.
> 
> I'm kind of conflicted though, a GPU would be the better choice for Skyrim, but the CPU needs an upgrade too. A 280x would be overkill for your system, but if you have plans to upgrade again in the future the 280x isn't a bad deal and is a great card, just know that every other piece of equipment in your PC is going to be limiting its potential and you're going to need a CPU upgrade. If you don't have plans on spending anymore money in the near future, you might want to spend 100 on the GPU and 100 on a new MOBO + CPU.
> 
> How many watts is your PSU? You might not even be able to run a 280x with the wattage it needs. I think you need what 550W for a 280x + everything else?
> Yeah it became a little pointless a little while ago, no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have a 1500w thermaltake toughpower psu so shouldn't be a problem... BUT... I don't have all the modular cables so either have to acquire new ones, make some, or find compatible replacements... currently I have (on separate rails) 1x 6pin pci-e, 1x4 molex, and 1x4 sata with all of those in use for hard drives.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have been using it for a long time, and have changed many, many times.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41592/?


Have you changed from, for example, 5 to 7. Saved, exited. Loaded your save and then went from 7 back to 5 in a outside cell?
That mod doesn't allow you do do the steps I mentioned. You can only revert within a single session.

That's why Im not mentioning that aspect because there's several exceptions with exceptions.


----------



## JR88

I have no idea....it just won't go into fullscreen at all even start up.....removed it still same....have to reinstall....


----------



## JR88

the CTD is totally random....it did it with old saved games as well as new ones alike....

BUT all that time I had Hi res pack installed/on.....I briefly ran a new game without it, and it seemed okay.
but I need to play more and get in certain areas try to see if it will do it again.....like I said I had installed hi res before helgen that might of been the problem I don't know....


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Have you changed from, for example, 5 to 7. Saved, exited. Loaded your save and then went from 7 back to 5 in a outside cell?


Yes.
Sometimes I play Skyrim in eyefinity, but I have have to turn Ugrids, grass distance, and a couple other things down to get a playable framerate. Sometimes I want to turn it up the eyecandy and play single monitor. I use mod organizer to keep 2 identical mod lists, with only the .ini files different so I can switch back and forth between the two without editing them manually. All while playing the same save game, which is pretty mature at this point, with the main line done, a couple of the side lines complete and DG in progress. Ugrids go from 5 in eyefinity to 9 single monitor...back and forth frequently, with saves and exits in between. I currently have the most stable build I have ever had.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes.
> Sometimes I play Skyrim in eyefinity, but I have have to turn Ugrids, grass distance, and a couple other things down to get a playable framerate. Sometimes I want to turn it up the eyecandy and play single monitor. I use mod organizer to keep 2 identical mod lists, with only the .ini files different so I can switch back and forth between the two without editing them manually. All while playing the same save game, which is pretty mature at this point, with the main line done, a couple of the side lines complete and DG in progress. Ugrids go from 5 in eyefinity to 9 single monitor...back and forth frequently, with saves and exits in between. I currently have the most stable build I have ever had.


Okay. Because it's literally impossible to do exactly what I said. If you're not saving, quitting and reloading and just changing setting on the fly, even if you do save that's what safe ugrids allows you to do.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> the CTD is totally random....it did it with old saved games as well as new ones alike....


there are tools like,Sgse to remove script from saves,but i dont know if its worth the headache,i myself even dont know how to use it,as i didnt tackled yet any scripted issues.

and with tesv5 cleaning dirty files is also headache,although a reduced one.

these both tools could help,but i dont know if its worth the headache,what do u say??.but if u chose to use sgse,someone other should help u with that,as i've no experience with it.but u could ask on the nexus sgse thread forum,maybe they could help u out with that specific issue


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes.
> Sometimes I play Skyrim in eyefinity, but I have have to turn Ugrids, grass distance, and a couple other things down to get a playable framerate. Sometimes I want to turn it up the eyecandy and play single monitor. I use mod organizer to keep 2 identical mod lists, with only the .ini files different so I can switch back and forth between the two without editing them manually. All while playing the same save game, which is pretty mature at this point, with the main line done, a couple of the side lines complete and DG in progress. Ugrids go from 5 in eyefinity to 9 single monitor...back and forth frequently, with saves and exits in between. I currently have the most stable build I have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Because it's literally impossible to do exactly what I said. If you're not saving, quitting and reloading and just changing setting on the fly, even if you do save that's what safe ugrids allows you to do.
Click to expand...

Well I guess your right...My ugrids are always changed while the game is shut down. I misunderstood.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well I guess your right...My ugrids are always changed while the game is shut down. I misunderstood.


Sorry if that came across as aggressive, didn't mean to. I just want to make it very clear that the subject of changing ugrids is complex and should only be discussed on a case by case basis.


----------



## JR88

Well got fullscreen back finally.....have to do it through borderless window though...tried everything else just won't work.....
ran outside whiterun in the field trying to get a CTD to happen, that was occurring a lot out there... so far so good, has not happened yet.

Now to Proceed with 2K textures xD


----------



## JR88

Just Wow man been missing out some of these 2k texture packs really do look amazing.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Just Wow man been missing out some of these 2k texture packs really do look amazing.


Anything from CaBalL20 I.E. aMidianBorn mods make me drool http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?

They'll definitely kill your system though.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Anything from CaBalL20 I.E. aMidianBorn mods make me drool http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?
> 
> They'll definitely kill your system though.


Seems like forever since the last update for that oh well.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Seems like forever since the last update for that oh well.


Yeah I think ebony was the last one, and I'm a diehard fanboy of vanilla ebony armor so I couldn't bring myself to use it. I love all the landscape/fort/dragonborn textures he made though. For all the work he's done, he's deserved a break even if it's a permanent one, though it's a shame we didn't get to see all of the armor especially when it was so close to completion.


----------



## DIYDeath

amidianborn convinced me to use ebony armor (gold). Very pretty.


----------



## JR88

Thanks for help though guys got it running pretty good finally, checking out those skywind mods talk about wild man haha


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> Thanks for help though guys got it running pretty good finally, checking out those skywind mods talk about wild man haha


Skywind wont be ready for a while. They've "promised" a new beta for a long time now but it just hasnt come along.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Skywind wont be ready for a while. They've "promised" a new beta for a long time now but it just hasnt come along.


IIRC the morrowblivion project wasn't finished before skyrim came out. Skywind seems to be moving along a lot quicker but it's still a massive undertaking. I can't wait to see the beta either


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> IIRC the morrowblivion project wasn't finished before skyrim came out. Skywind seems to be moving along a lot quicker but it's still a massive undertaking. I can't wait to see the beta either


Totally, I had the beta before Ravanna added his new volcano. It was great as a semi-complete world space. The changes since have been monumental.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

OT : Is Oblivion worth getting? And can a heavily modded Oblivion beat at least vanilla Skyrim in terms of graphics? I am thinking of getting Oblivion from steam, but I am not a very big fan of dated graphics since I didn't play it back in the day when it was new, so my experience will be a lot different than those who played Oblivion first without playing Skyrim.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Totally, I had the beta before Ravanna added his new volcano. It was great as a semi-complete world space. The changes since have been monumental.


TBH, I think as Long as the Terrain is there with some enemies and animals/Monsters and it's compatible with _Frostfall_ and _Basic Needs_ I could probably spend hours there!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> OT : Is Oblivion worth getting? And can a heavily modded Oblivion beat at least vanilla Skyrim in terms of graphics? I am thinking of getting Oblivion from steam, but I am not a very big fan of dated graphics since I didn't play it back in the day when it was new, so my experience will be a lot different than those who played Oblivion first without playing Skyrim.


It's all a matter of taste but, imo, oblivion is worth getting anyway (get the _Shivering Isles_ Expansion too!).








There are loads of graphics mods out there for oblivion, take a look on the Nexus and see what you like, with the right configuration it could surpass vanilla skyrim.

I think, although _Oblivion_ was my first elder scrolls I don't think I could go back to not dual-casting Magic








For thief and sword and board characters I don't think there's a noticealbe difference between _Oblivion_ and _Skyrim_ in Terms of combat.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> OT : Is Oblivion worth getting? And can a heavily modded Oblivion beat at least vanilla Skyrim in terms of graphics? I am thinking of getting Oblivion from steam, but I am not a very big fan of dated graphics since I didn't play it back in the day when it was new, so my experience will be a lot different than those who played Oblivion first without playing Skyrim.


Yes a modded oblivion is better than a vanilla Skyrim, mostly thanks to ENBs, without an ENB I'd say an Oblivion with a lot of texture mods would be at a similar level to vanilla skyrim, maybe slightly worse. The combat system would probably be the biggest turnoff as far as wanting to replay it. Skyrim just ends up being so much more fun to play because there's overall a much more fluid and weighted combat system. I haven't tried any of the combat overhauls for oblivion though, so maybe there's one out there that's fantastic.

Of course there's The Skywind equivalent of Oblivion with Skyrim's engine, but I don't think anyone can get there hands on it, and it's an incredibly early release, I think it's a solo effort by one modder, and from what I remember he's mostly just trying to get Skyrim's engine to work with oblivion slapped onto it with nothing else changed except for character models + armor + NPCs + weapons + animations etc. It looks beautiful though.

Also shivering isles is definitely worth it, good ol' Sheogorath.


----------



## bern43

Anybody using TES5EDIT to check for and fix mod conflicts? In theory it seems like it would be a good thing to do, but every time I look at the instructions it goes way over my head. Mostly because I have no idea what mod conflicts are considered problematic and which ones are safe to ignore.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Anybody using TES5EDIT to check for and fix mod conflicts? In theory it seems like it would be a good thing to do, but every time I look at the instructions it goes way over my head. Mostly because I have no idea what mod conflicts are considered problematic and which ones are safe to ignore.


im using tes5edit in combine with loot,which is the updates version of boss to sorts out plugins,in addition to scanning dirty files.

if u are following the description of the mods you installs,and have seen about the few exceptions mods that should be left untouched,then u dont have to worry


----------



## JR88

I don't know Skyrim is just being a nightmare....I thought I had CTD fixed but its still doing it....cannot find a pattern to it either totally random....tried the sound/ini tweaks no go.....isn't there a memory mod I can try? and which one?


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> I don't know Skyrim is just being a nightmare....I thought I had CTD fixed but its still doing it....cannot find a pattern to it either totally random....tried the sound/ini tweaks no go.....isn't there a memory mod I can try? and which one?


well,i remember u said a little while ago u had only 2 mods installed IIRC,so if it left unchanged by then,its unlikely a memory block allocation problem.but who knows
so first before using the mod itself which resolves the memory allocated problem,i'd suggest using this tool,while doing a skyrim game session.after it crashes u could see in the log file if the memory block usage was filled or not,and if its filled then the memory allocation is the problem.u can in the tool's page follow the instruction on how to use it


----------



## JR88

uGridsToLoad=7
uExterior Cell Buffer=64
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
iPreloadSizeLimit= 4194304000
bUseHardDriveCache=0
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=1
uStaticNeverFade=1
iPostProcessMillisecondsLoadingQueuedPriority=5
bForceFullLOD=1

forgot about these/seen I should try them... now its interesting, no crashes at all in same previous spots, or same length/time of play, looks/performs better too, it should, See how it does after awhile.

I usually was crashing exterior...log file looked like hell/showed that too.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JR88*
> 
> uGridsToLoad=7
> uExterior Cell Buffer=64
> bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
> iPreloadSizeLimit= 4194304000
> bUseHardDriveCache=0
> bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
> bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=1
> uStaticNeverFade=1
> iPostProcessMillisecondsLoadingQueuedPriority=5
> bForceFullLOD=1
> 
> forgot about these/seen I should try them... now its interesting, no crashes at all in same previous spots, or same length/time of play, looks/performs better too, it should, See how it does after awhile.
> I usually was crashing exterior...log file looked like hell/showed that too.


Could it be that you set uGridsToLoad to 7, saved the game and then set it back to 5 in the .ini file? That causes random crashes, usually on cell/interior load.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Could it be that you set uGridsToLoad to 7, saved the game and then set it back to 5 in the .ini file? That causes random crashes, usually on cell/interior load.


Not if you have the "StableGridsToLoad" and "Safety Load" plugins for SKSE. With those you can change it back and forth all you want with no crashes.

I play with grids to load at 11 stable with those plugins. However.. Unless you have the game on an SSD like I do, I would not recommend taking it that high, as the load times will be atrocious.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not if you have the "StableGridsToLoad" and "Safety Load" plugins for SKSE. With those you can change it back and forth all you want with no crashes.
> I play with grids to load at 11 stable with those plugins. However.. Unless you have the game on an SSD like I do, I would not recommend taking it that high, as the load times will be atrocious.


This is true, you can also change it safely whie the game is running (which is what I did without any problems, now running ugrids at 7







)

But, AFAIK, without those mods/doing it via console while the game's running would give the symptoms @JR88 described wouldn't it?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> This is true, you can also change it safely whie the game is running (which is what I did without any problems, now running ugrids at 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> But, AFAIK, without those mods/doing it via console while the game's running would give the symptoms @JR88 described wouldn't it?


Yeah, without the SKSE plugins to make ugrids changes stable it would cause what he is getting.


----------



## JR88

I don't think I did that all that was Default, I tried adding some of the mult-threaded tweaks too, but they cause me to CTD as well.....even they shouldn't, game is running/looking much better though.

but I'm still experiencing this random hitch/micro stutter..... sometimes exterior but I notice it a lot like when getting close/entering a doorway etc weird....


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not if you have the "StableGridsToLoad" and "Safety Load" plugins for SKSE. With those you can change it back and forth all you want with no crashes.
> 
> I play with grids to load at 11 stable with those plugins. However.. Unless you have the game on an SSD like I do, I would not recommend taking it that high, as the load times will be atrocious.


Just to clarify: you can only charge your ugrids as much as you want in a single save.

If you go from 5 to 7, save, quit , reload and then switch back to 5. Bad things will happen (like CTDs).

No mod will change this due to you trying to make the engine forget tons and tons of hidden data (scripts) that have already been loaded into the save.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just to clarify: you can only charge your ugrids as much as you want in a single save.
> 
> If you go from 5 to 7, save, quit , reload and then switch back to 5. Bad things will happen (like CTDs).
> 
> No mod will change this due to you trying to make the engine forget tons and tons of hidden data (scripts) that have already been loaded into the save.


Not true. The Script Extender plugins I named above will keep it stable while you mess with the ugrids.


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/41592/ link to stable ugrids to load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just to clarify: you can only charge your ugrids as much as you want in a single save.
> 
> If you go from 5 to 7, save, quit , reload and then switch back to 5. Bad things will happen (like CTDs).
> 
> No mod will change this due to you trying to make the engine forget tons and tons of hidden data (scripts) that have already been loaded into the save.


Like Diasin said, with stable ugrids to load you don't have to worry about ugrids screwing up your saves.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not true. The Script Extender plugins I named above will keep it stable while you mess with the ugrids.


That has nothing to do with why it wont work. It's not stability causing the issue at that point. It's the fact that your save has scripts from cells that you are telling the engine to forget baked into it. The game cannot simply forget those scripts., not if you've baked them into your save.

Basically the only way to reduce your ugrids if you've baked the scripts is to go to a small cell (coc qasmoke), change your ugrid, wait 31 in-game days, save. Use the savetool from nexus to clear out any irrelevant mod forms and scripts, reset havok and pray to the winds that your save will work and not bug out.

This is why when talking about ugrids it should be done base-by-case as messing with ugrids is a very easy way to brick a save and becase there's several -if and or but- catches to changing your ugrids.

You guys need to watch more Gopher, he did a video on this.


----------



## Alvarado

So question, is the lighting in the lakeview manor always totally crap? I'm using ElE and relighting skyrim and have them set in the load order that Jawz suggested.
Quote:


> - ELE - Spell and Torch Lighting.esp
> - ELE - FX Effects.esp
> - Relighting Skyrim - Dragonborn.esp
> - Relighting Skyrim - Hearthfire.esp
> - Relighting Skyrim - Dawnguard.esp
> - Relighting Skyrim - Update.esp
> - RelightingSkyrim.esp or RelightingSkyrim-NoScript or RelightingSkyrim-ExteriorsOnly.esp
> - ELE - RS Light Color
> - ELE - FX Emittance.esp
> - ELE - Interior Lighting.esp
> - ELE - Weathers.esp
> - ELE - Weather Addition.esp


Everything is right expect I'm using the combined relighting esp and don't use the weathers esps. So yeah.... a bit confused its like none of the light sources actually emit any light. Oh I should point out that I'm using Seasons of Skyrim ENB.


----------



## Sannakji

I'm using the very awesome Skeleton as main character mod in Skyrim. But its footsteps are very annoying. Anyone know the directory to the skeleton footstep file so I can replace it with something softer? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## DIYDeath

So, I got 1st person mounted combat working pretty good. Also installed Deadly Mutilation, Dance of Death and Violenz (only using the magic killcam from Violenz).

The camera that gives me 1st person mounted combat does 1st person for everything so 1st person kill cams with no perk restrictions at all, 1st person deaths, horse riding, etc with almost no clipping.

Also lets em 1st person dragon ride. Yay but impractical.


----------



## DrockinWV

Hey guys hopefully have a quick question and answer for Skyrim. I just started trying to add some mods to Skyrim using Nexus Mod Manager, I downloaded and installed a hand full of mods and now the game will not start. The game tries to start, I can see the Bethesda screen show up but then the game crashes out right before the continue, new game screen apprears. Does any one have any suggestions on how I can fix this? Thanks in advance guys!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey guys hopefully have a quick question and answer for Skyrim. I just started trying to add some mods to Skyrim using Nexus Mod Manager, I downloaded and installed a hand full of mods and now the game will not start. The game tries to start, I can see the Bethesda screen show up but then the game crashes out right before the continue, new game screen apprears. Does any one have any suggestions on how I can fix this? Thanks in advance guys!!!


1. Does the game start with stock skyrimpref and skyrim ini files?
2. Does the game start with a new game?

Conversely, you can also disable recently installed mods backwards in batches and test after each batch and see which batch was causing the issue.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

@OC
He can't even get past the title screen to see if a new game would crash.

@Drockin
When it does this it's usually a load order problem, you're most likely missing a master ESM/ESP that a mod needs to run. What mods are you running? It could also be that you have a mod that requires SKSE but you either installed it improperly or didn't instal/run Skyrim through SKSE.

So what mods are you currently using? Graphical mods except for ENBs shouldn't need to be listed, as they don't have ESPs, maybe mods like climates of tamriel, but anything that's related to pure texture changes doesn't need to be listed, just your load order.

I don't have a clue how experienced you are with Skyrim modding/terminology so sorry if this is either too complicated or too watered down. There's two different mod lists nexus mod manager has separated by tabs(I'll use NMM abbreviation from here on out assuming I write a wall of text), one that installs mods, and one that controls which ESP/ESM related mods are activated. Taking a screen shot of the load order with ESP/ESMs and posting it would give us an idea of what's wrong.

Alternatively you can use LOOT, which is a load order organizer, and will tell you what master files are missing that are going to make your game crash. I'm assuming you have a fairly common mod that is missing another mod to make it run that we'd all be able to help you with, so if you do list your load order, we'll be able to help, but otherwise downloading and running LOOT should diagnose the problem.


----------



## Dunan

I s there some secret to the dance of death mod?

I see reviewers like MXR and SERIESZ use it in their videos and it seems like they can make a killmove with any weapon or unarmed every single time. I have mine set at 100% to see if I can get it to do that and once every 40 kills or so i MIGHT get a killmove, like mine is completely random. I have it specifically set that it's supposed to happen as often as possible but I rarely see a killmove animation. And I've never had an unarmed killmove like in the videos where whoever you're klilling gets lifted into the air and thrown on their head.


----------



## Dunan

Also, I cant get the CBBE body slider to work for my character, no matter whow I adjust the settings it stays the same body, even if I create the body. Fitness body doesn't work for my character either but it'll work for my followers.

Am I doing something wrong here? There is no real tutorial on it that has an answer for my issue. The same exact thing happened on my last install also. Not play through, but install.


----------



## Nephalem

So, I'm having CTD issues. As soon as the Bethesda Logo is finished it just disappears, now I've narrowed it down to the d3d9.dll file that is added by the ENB series files from ENBDev, so I don't need help finding the issue I need help fixing it, this couldn't be caused by having Dx 11 when Skyrim uses 10 would it? Any input at all that is helpful is greatly appreciated.









EDIT: This is on multiple clean installs and even a fresh install of windows I'm using Win 7 Pro if it changes anything and I have no other mods except the ENB stuff and SKSE (tried without SKSE first had same issue)


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Does the game start with stock skyrimpref and skyrim ini files?
> 2. Does the game start with a new game?
> 
> Conversely, you can also disable recently installed mods backwards in batches and test after each batch and see which batch was causing the issue.


I will give this a try to see if I can get anything to work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> @OC
> He can't even get past the title screen to see if a new game would crash.
> 
> @Drockin
> When it does this it's usually a load order problem, you're most likely missing a master ESM/ESP that a mod needs to run. What mods are you running? It could also be that you have a mod that requires SKSE but you either installed it improperly or didn't instal/run Skyrim through SKSE.
> 
> So what mods are you currently using? Graphical mods except for ENBs shouldn't need to be listed, as they don't have ESPs, maybe mods like climates of tamriel, but anything that's related to pure texture changes doesn't need to be listed, just your load order.
> 
> I don't have a clue how experienced you are with Skyrim modding/terminology so sorry if this is either too complicated or too watered down. There's two different mod lists nexus mod manager has separated by tabs(I'll use NMM abbreviation from here on out assuming I write a wall of text), one that installs mods, and one that controls which ESP/ESM related mods are activated. Taking a screen shot of the load order with ESP/ESMs and posting it would give us an idea of what's wrong.
> 
> Alternatively you can use LOOT, which is a load order organizer, and will tell you what master files are missing that are going to make your game crash. I'm assuming you have a fairly common mod that is missing another mod to make it run that we'd all be able to help you with, so if you do list your load order, we'll be able to help, but otherwise downloading and running LOOT should diagnose the problem.


I am very new to modding, this is my first experience lol. I did download and install SKSE, I even started the Skyrim with the SKSE launcher brought up console and typed in getSKSEversion then enter. Once I did this it showed me the version of SKSE that I was running with Skyrim. I am at work at the moment and not totally sure of the exact order I have all the mods in but I can list the mods I downloaded and activated with Nexus Mod Manager. Could it be the fact I saved mods on a bigger HDD since my C drive is almost full? If this is the case should I just delete all of my Skyrim files and re-install the entire game on my larger HDD?

Here are the Mods I have downloaded: Skyrim 2k Texture Mod, RCRN HDR- Realistic Colors and Real Nights, High Res Face Maps for Men, Enhanced Blood Textures, WATER, AOF Believable Hair, Ultimate HD Fire Spells, Enhanced Animation, Realistic Ragdolls and Force. I believe those are all the ones I downloaded last night. I do not have the order they are loaded, but will be able to tell you later once I am home from work! Thanks for your help!

EDIT: This is the guide and site I used to help me along with all the installation and choosing of the mods. http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Essential-Skyrim-Mods/view/1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> @OC
> He can't even get past the title screen to see if a new game would crash.


Misread that. Apologies!


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I will give this a try to see if I can get anything to work
> I am very new to modding, this is my first experience lol. I did download and install SKSE, I even started the Skyrim with the SKSE launcher brought up console and typed in getSKSEversion then enter. Once I did this it showed me the version of SKSE that I was running with Skyrim. I am at work at the moment and not totally sure of the exact order I have all the mods in but I can list the mods I downloaded and activated with Nexus Mod Manager. Could it be the fact I saved mods on a bigger HDD since my C drive is almost full? If this is the case should I just delete all of my Skyrim files and re-install the entire game on my larger HDD?
> 
> Here are the Mods I have downloaded: Skyrim 2k Texture Mod, RCRN HDR- Realistic Colors and Real Nights, High Res Face Maps for Men, Enhanced Blood Textures, WATER, AOF Believable Hair, Ultimate HD Fire Spells, Enhanced Animation, Realistic Ragdolls and Force. I believe those are all the ones I downloaded last night. I do not have the order they are loaded, but will be able to tell you later once I am home from work! Thanks for your help!
> 
> EDIT: This is the guide and site I used to help me along with all the installation and choosing of the mods. http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Essential-Skyrim-Mods/view/1


the most easy solution to check from where the problem stems from is to run the program loot,then u should see for any errors with load order off mods.im not saying there isnt the probability mods could cause that issue,but its more often then not caused by a unorganized load order


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> the most easy solution to check from where the problem stems from is to run the program loot,then u should see for any errors with load order off mods.im not saying there isnt the probability mods could cause that issue,but its more often then not caused by a unorganized load order


Thanks for the input, after doing more and more research I think that is the problem, once I get home from work this evening I will download LOOT and use that software. I will also try to take a few different screen shots to maybe give you guys a better idea of where the problem could be.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Thanks for the input, after doing more and more research I think that is the problem, once I get home from work this evening I will download LOOT and use that software. I will also try to take a few different screen shots to maybe give you guys a better idea of where the problem could be.


great,but dont think for yourself there isnt the probability that mods couldnt cause that as well.because they could.for example if u install the immesive weapons mod or any mods that modifies weapon after dual sheath redux installed without running the patch that comes with dual sheath right after,then you'd meet the same result as u are now

edit:im not an expert in load order details off mods.im just using the program to do it for me.so i cant help u with that im afraid.but no worries because letting loot organize it should be good enough.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> great,but dont think for yourself there isnt the probability that mods couldnt cause that as well.because they could.for example if u install the immesive weapons mod or any mods that modifies weapon after dual sheath redux installed without running the patch that comes with dual sheath right after,then you'd meet the same result as u are now


Exactly, I think I may have just jumped off the deep end haha. I probably should have just downloaded 1 or 2 mods and tried those out instead of 9 new ones right off the bat. But I was trying to get as much done as I could with out pissing my gf off being on my computer all evening haha


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I will give this a try to see if I can get anything to work
> I am very new to modding, this is my first experience lol. I did download and install SKSE, I even started the Skyrim with the SKSE launcher brought up console and typed in getSKSEversion then enter. Once I did this it showed me the version of SKSE that I was running with Skyrim. I am at work at the moment and not totally sure of the exact order I have all the mods in but I can list the mods I downloaded and activated with Nexus Mod Manager. Could it be the fact I saved mods on a bigger HDD since my C drive is almost full? If this is the case should I just delete all of my Skyrim files and re-install the entire game on my larger HDD?
> 
> Here are the Mods I have downloaded: Skyrim 2k Texture Mod, RCRN HDR- Realistic Colors and Real Nights, High Res Face Maps for Men, Enhanced Blood Textures, WATER, AOF Believable Hair, Ultimate HD Fire Spells, Enhanced Animation, Realistic Ragdolls and Force. I believe those are all the ones I downloaded last night. I do not have the order they are loaded, but will be able to tell you later once I am home from work! Thanks for your help!
> 
> EDIT: This is the guide and site I used to help me along with all the installation and choosing of the mods. http://www.gnd-tech.com/content/857-Essential-Skyrim-Mods/view/1


If those are the only mods you have installed I'm really confused as to how you're getting CTDs at the bethesda logo, none of those are dependent on any other mods and should run fine separately.

Go to the plugins tab on NMM (nexus mod manager) and uncheck every ESP/ESM, except for vanilla ones like Skyrim.esm, Update.esm, Dawnguard Dragonborn etc. and see if you can start the game.

WATER has dragonborn and non-dragonbon versions of the mod, if you have the dragonborn version installed and don't have dragonborn, that might be what is causing the CTDs, but I can't be 100% sure, it's literally the only thing I can think of that would be causing problems.

I'm not sure what you mean by having all your mods installed on a different drive, is NMM installed on your larger drive with all the mods or is it on your smaller drive? It shouldn't matter either way, when I used NMM for the majority of my Skyrim playthroughs with 100s of mods installed through NMM, I had NMM and my mods downloaded on my harddrive and then when NMM installed them for me, it would place all my mods onto my SSD where my Skyrim folder was at. If you're doing the same thing you shouldn't have any issues, NMM will still end up putting the mods in the correct way on the other drive without any issues.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Exactly, I think I may have just jumped off the deep end haha. I probably should have just downloaded 1 or 2 mods and tried those out instead of 9 new ones right off the bat. But I was trying to get as much done as I could with out pissing my gf off being on my computer all evening haha


yeah,this is not a good habit to install mods,most defiantly.im always installs one or two mods before checking if skyrim's integrity is still intact







.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> If those are the only mods you have installed I'm really confused as to how you're getting CTDs at the bethesda logo, none of those are dependent on any other mods and should run fine separately.
> 
> Go to the plugins tab on NMM (nexus mod manager) and uncheck every ESP/ESM, except for vanilla ones like Skyrim.esm, Update.esm, Dawnguard Dragonborn etc. and see if you can start the game.
> 
> WATER has dragonborn and non-dragonbon versions of the mod, if you have the dragonborn version installed and don't have dragonborn, that might be what is causing the CTDs, but I can't be 100% sure, it's literally the only thing I can think of that would be causing problems.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by having all your mods installed on a different drive, is NMM installed on your larger drive with all the mods or is it on your smaller drive? It shouldn't matter either way, when I used NMM for the majority of my Skyrim playthroughs with 100s of mods installed through NMM, I had NMM and my mods downloaded on my harddrive and then when NMM installed them for me, it would place all my mods onto my SSD where my Skyrim folder was at. If you're doing the same thing you shouldn't have any issues, NMM will still end up putting the mods in the correct way on the other drive without any issues.


Once Im home this evening I will see what all I have checked and go from there.

I have Skyrim installed on my SSD but have been running out of memory lately, so I did a manual download of all the mods and saved them on my HDD. I then searched for the mods in NMM and then activated them in NMM. I think maybe I just need to deactivate all of them and start one at a time to see which one was bad.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Once Im home this evening I will see what all I have checked and go from there.
> 
> I have Skyrim installed on my SSD but have been running out of memory lately, so I did a manual download of all the mods and saved them on my HDD. I then searched for the mods in NMM and then activated them in NMM. I think maybe I just need to deactivate all of them and start one at a time to see which one was bad.


Unecking ESPs should be the first thing you do before uninstalling mods. If by not having ESPs activated it works, you can troubleshoot the problem in a fraction of the time as uninstalling each individual one would take, but you might end up having to do that anyways. We aren't going anywhere, but I would save taking a screenshot of your mods and uploading them until the last step, uninstalling the last mods should come first.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Unecking ESPs should be the first thing you do before uninstalling mods. If by not having ESPs activated it works, you can troubleshoot the problem in a fraction of the time as uninstalling each individual one would take, but you might end up having to do that anyways. We aren't going anywhere, but I would save taking a screenshot of your mods and uploading them until the last step, uninstalling the last mods should come first.


Awesome, Ill be home in a few hours and should be able to take a look at the mods list and go from there


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Awesome, Ill be home in a few hours and should be able to take a look at the mods list and go from there


i'd suggest running loot first and then disabling the esps.its because disabling the ESPs has its limits.either with mods that installs others files along the ESPs or ones that uses scripts.and as such that should be the next step after running loot for the own off efficiency off work and headaches


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i'd suggest running loot first and then disabling the esps.its because disabling the ESPs has its limits.either with mods that installs others files along the ESPs or ones that uses scripts.and as such that should be the next step after running loot for the own off efficiency off work and headaches


Especially since LOOT will tell you if you're missing ESM's/ESPs, but learning the basic structure of how modding works in Skyrim is going to be a lot more beneficial later down the road when more mods need to be installed to work together with each other. Having LOOT do everything for you comes with its own problems.

I like to know the ins and outs of each mod so I'm not completely clueless when I get a CTD and have to try and troubleshoot for hours on end. That's happening to me now, except it's not mod interaction that's the problem, it's a game engine limitation/memory issue that I'm going to have to try and sort out. I keep messing with the ini files and allocated memory and it's been starting to bite me in the butt.


----------



## DIYDeath

Lately because Skyrim's combat music makes the game too easy (know you're in combat without seeing the enemy is a bit silly) I've been turning Skyrim's music off and throwing on some Demdike Stare.

Makes Skyrim feel a lot more dark and harsh than normal and I like it. xD


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Especially since LOOT will tell you if you're missing ESM's/ESPs, but learning the basic structure of how modding works in Skyrim is going to be a lot more beneficial later down the road when more mods need to be installed to work together with each other. Having LOOT do everything for you comes with its own problems.
> 
> I like to know the ins and outs of each mod so I'm not completely clueless when I get a CTD and have to try and troubleshoot for hours on end. That's happening to me now, except it's not mod interaction that's the problem, it's a game engine limitation/memory issue that I'm going to have to try and sort out. I keep messing with the ini files and allocated memory and it's been starting to bite me in the butt.


loot's got a sophisticated sorting system actually.it looks at the changes every mods makes,categorizes them,and arranges them so that there wouldnt be any conflicts as far as load order is concerned.

i had the exact same problem with memory allocation,and i've sorted it out,and since then the game's rock solid within testing in the command - player.setav speedmult 1500 with running in the wild for 10 mins,no CTDs/freezing

to sort it out,first i'd advise to verify if memory allocation is your problem with the memory blocks log tool/mod


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Lately because Skyrim's combat music makes the game too easy (know you're in combat without seeing the enemy is a bit silly) I've been turning Skyrim's music off and throwing on some Demdike Stare.
> 
> Makes Skyrim feel a lot more dark and harsh than normal and I like it. xD


yeah,even though i like the skyrim soundtrack and listen to it quite regularly.it really do get tedious at after 300 hours i've spent with this game listening to this combat track every godamn time







...
i personally find two steps from hell/stratovarius really fitting with this game


----------



## DrockinWV

@ArchieGriffs @phinexswarm71

Alright guys I downloaded LOOT and ran the software for Skyrim here are a few screen shots of what order my mods are in on NMM and the results for LOOT, please let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> loot's got a sophisticated sorting system actually.it looks at the changes every mods makes,categorizes them,and arranges them so that there wouldnt be any conflicts as far as load order is concerned.


I know, I was agreeing with you







. Just being a bit on the cautious side, as relying on software to tell you what's wrong and not your brain will make it a lot harder to actually solve a problem later down the road.
Quote:


> i had the exact same problem with memory allocation,and i've sorted it out,and since then the game's rock solid within testing in the command - player.setav speedmult 1500 with running in the wild for 10 mins,no CTDs/freezing
> 
> to sort it out,first i'd advise to verify if memory allocation is your problem with the memory blocks log tool/mod


I'll start with the memory blocks log, I'm like 90% sure it isn't non-graphical mod related as I'll still have the crashes with just graphical mods installed.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> @ArchieGriffs @phinexswarm71
> 
> Alright guys I downloaded LOOT and ran the software for Skyrim here are a few screen shots of what order my mods are in on NMM and the results for LOOT, please let me know what you guys think!!


Lol I checked this thread at the right time, you posted at the same time as me. Try unchecking Water DG.esp, that hopefully will fix your CTDs, DG stands for dawnguard, and it doesn't look like you have the DG DLC installed.

Ahhhh uncheck Falskaar too, you don't have that mod either. Basically the mod author went and added special wave effects to certain areas of the water in Dawnguard, Falskaar, and Dragonborn, and because they're dependent on those specific mods, it's going to crash the game because the dependencies are missing.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Lol I checked this thread at the right time, you posted at the same time as me. Try unchecking Water DG.esp, that hopefully will fix your CTDs, DG stands for dawnguard, and it doesn't look like you have the DG DLC installed.


Lol great minds think a like I guess! Do you mean WATER DG.esp? I am not seeing the WATER DB...


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Lol great minds think a like I guess! Do you mean WATER DG.esp? I am not seeing the WATER DB...


Yeah misread it, I keep editing that post so refresh, sorry I tried to get that post out in a timely manner but kept finding things wrong with my post and finding new things in your load order.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Yeah misread it, I keep editing that post so refresh, sorry I tried to get that post out in a timely manner but kept finding things wrong with my post and finding new things in your load order.


No worries I have been like that all day for whatever reason lol... Ill give it a try and let you know what happens


----------



## DrockinWV

You are seriously my new best friend! If you lived close to me Id buy you a beer or 6! Unchecked those 2 plugins and now Im to the new game load game screen!!


----------



## DrockinWV

Another quick question... will these mods show up in my saved game or do I have to start and new game?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Another quick question... will these mods show up in my saved game or do I have to start and new game?


It should just work in your current save it will however display a message when you try to load said save for the first time, I think.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Another quick question... will these mods show up in my saved game or do I have to start and new game?


They will show up on your current save game. It's generally better to start a new game when adding new mods, it doesn't really matter for graphical ones. Sometimes you'll get problems you otherwise wouldn't get by playing on a current save then adding more mods than a completely new game, so keep that in mind when you're adding more and more mods.

I think this mostly applies to uninstalling a mod, but you may have to wait 2 days to see a change with a mod if you aren't seeing it, in some instances it's better to wait a full month in-game (you can do this really quickly by hitting the ~ button to bring up console then typing tfc (hit tfc to return back) and then waiting, but you might also want to teleport to a test cell console command coc_qasmoke without the _ and then coc_whiterunexterior01 or wherever you want to teleport back to to get back into the game). I'm assuming you won't ever need to do this, I personally never have except to reduce save file size which sometimes helps with CTDS, or if you want a dungeon to respawn with monsters, so it's probably unnecessary for me to add all this in here haha.

There's a lot to know about modding, and getting Skyrim to look incredibly well with hundreds of mods and not crashing takes a lot of work and troubleshooting, it's a pain, but in the end I don't think I'll ever stop playing Skyrim because of modding and the modding community. Playing with different ENBs is going to be the fastest way to get Skyrim to look better without adding a ton of mods, but it also is the biggest performance hit (I go from about 100 FPS with a ton of texture mods to 30 FPS with a high end ENB).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> It should just work in your current save it will however display a message when you try to load said save for the first time, I think.


That's if you have uninstalled mods, then it will say there are missing mods from that save, installing new mods won't come up with a message unless the specific mod has something in game that says it's initializing or installing for the first time, but most don't do that except for overhauls.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Also, I cant get the CBBE body slider to work for my character, no matter whow I adjust the settings it stays the same body, even if I create the body. Fitness body doesn't work for my character either but it'll work for my followers.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here? There is no real tutorial on it that has an answer for my issue. The same exact thing happened on my last install also. Not play through, but install.


OK I got the body slider figured out but not the fitness body yet. Anyone have any clues? I know it has to do with creating the files from fitness body and transferring them but I'm not sure where.

Kudos to the modders who create these mods to use, but it would certainly help if they would state on their mod page that these mods are not for player characters but are for NPC's. Literally 2 installs later and I FINALLY find a poster on loverslab who had the same exact issue as me and he got help there. He got the fitness body figured out with this reply:
Quote:


> EDIT: Got the hair/abs/muscles worked out. They were meshed in the .dds files.


But I have no clue what he's talking about. Pretty important information for a modder to leave out, on both issues.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> @ArchieGriffs @phinexswarm71
> 
> Alright guys I downloaded LOOT and ran the software for Skyrim here are a few screen shots of what order my mods are in on NMM and the results for LOOT, please let me know what you guys think!!


by the looks of it u dont have DLCs in the load order.if u intend to use them,now is the time because many mods have the option for texture/meshes for these DLCs,just like the water mod.and since u had installed it already.u might wanna to uninstall it and then install all the DLCs and right after reinstall the water mod,(given of course if u intend to install the DLCs,follow these steps),and remember always from now on to read every detail in the installation and research any unfamiliar options like falskaar this time







,which is a quest mod

and im glad your problem is all sorted out now









@dunan,u can customize the cbbe body with body slide,however u want.and so the changes only applies to the player,though with fitness body,i dont have any idea

as for the issue off the body not applying in game,maybe look when u click build in the body slide if the folder path is correct,i've had a issue once with that when i moved the skyrim directory to different place


----------



## Tabinhu

Hello guys, I just bought the Legendary edition and I wanted to install some mods.
Im a complete noob to skyrim modding and I'd like to know what I should mod?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Hello guys, I just bought the Legendary edition and I wanted to install some mods.
> Im a complete noob to skyrim modding and I'd like to know what I should mod?


Read This Guide if you are up for a complete overhaul. But the quickest way is to head over to this website if you just want to grab one or two, they have program that will manage your mods for you.

Modding can get more than just a little involved. You can completely change every aspect of the game, you are not restricted to a simple reskin.

Best of luck.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tabinhu*
> 
> Hello guys, I just bought the Legendary edition and I wanted to install some mods.
> Im a complete noob to skyrim modding and I'd like to know what I should mod?


There are a few guides here on ocn, and as someone mentioned before, on the STEP guide. If you prefer video guides and demonstrations Gopher's Channel on youtube has a lot of helpful guides and mod reviews.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> There are a few guides here on ocn, and as someone mentioned before, on the STEP guide. If you prefer video guides and demonstrations Gopher's Channel on youtube has a lot of helpful guides and mod reviews.


Plus one for Gopher! His Youtube channel has some fantastic tutorials and guides for beginners and vets alike.


----------



## Alvarado

Another vote for Gopher, the dude is awesome!


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I just got Oblivion GOTY Ed. (Not Deluxe) from steam. So far so good in terms of gameplay. In terms of performance however it is destroying my rig, lol, that's only with a few graphical mods and an ENB. Can't believe my CPU tanks this hard inside cities, when I look long distance inside cities my fps can go as low as 25-30 fps, and GPU usage is around 50-60%.

Some pics of the modded game


Spoiler: Not only modded Skyrim can look pretty you know :p


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I just got Oblivion GOTY Ed. (Not Deluxe) from steam. So far so good in terms of gameplay. In terms of performance however it is destroying my rig, lol, that's only with a few graphical mods and an ENB. Can't believe my CPU tanks this hard inside cities, when I look long distance inside cities my fps can go as low as 25-30 fps, and GPU usage is around 50-60%.


Wow that doesn't seem right.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Wow that doesn't seem right.


He IS running an old i7-870. I do remember oblivion being stupidly heavy on the CPU when modded. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if he was bottlenecking that 780ti.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> He IS running an old i7-870. I do remember oblivion being stupidly heavy on the CPU when modded. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if he was bottlenecking that 780ti.


Ah I wouldn't know, I didn't play oblivion much, maybe for a grand total of 80 hours.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> He IS running an old i7-870. I do remember oblivion being stupidly heavy on the CPU when modded. It wouldn't surprise me in the least if he was bottlenecking that 780ti.


Yes it is very demanding as it is only single-threaded, it doesn't even support 2 cores properly. I also heard it doesn't like Windows 8.1 and runs much better on 7. I doubt even your 3570K @ 4.6 GHz to be able to give 60 fps constant or even close to that in some parts of this game. It is just too demanding on any CPU because of the way it is programmed. I will see when I upgrade to 5820K at year end but I don't expect miracles with it to solve my fps issues in this game, there is no way it is 100-140%* faster in single threaded loads when compared to first gen. i7s even when it is @ 4.5 GHz .

*(60 fps /25 fps)-1


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Yes it is very demanding as it is only single-threaded, it doesn't even support 2 cores properly. I also heard it doesn't like Windows 8.1 and runs much better on 7. I doubt even your 3570K @ 4.6 GHz to be able to give 60 fps constant or even close to that in some parts of this game. It is just too demanding on any CPU because of the way it is programmed. I will see when I upgrade to 5820K at year end but I don't expect miracles with it to solve my fps issues in this game, there is no way it is 100-140%* faster in single threaded loads when compared to first gen. i7s even when it is @ 4.5 GHz .
> 
> *(60 fps /25 fps)-1


yeah,u know there is something wrong with the optimization side of things,when u are able to run bf 4 fairly ok(i7 870 oc'd as is,the one i had in the past on stock wasnt good enough for this game) but not an old game that looks at its core not far away from 360 game







.but if being fair its not that abysmal because its an old game,so there is nothing to be expected


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> yeah,u know there is something wrong with the optimization side of things,when u are able to run bf 4 fairly ok(i7 870 oc'd as is,the one i had in the past on stock wasnt good enough for this game) but not an old game that looks at its core not far away from 360 game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .but if being fair its not that abysmal because its an old game,so there is nothing to be expected


Ehh... Bethesda's quality control and optimization has always been shoddy on its best days, absolutely abysmal on its not so good days.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ehh... Bethesda's quality control and optimization has always been shoddy on its best days, absolutely abysmal on its not so good days.


To be fair most of this is because their engine freaking sucks, if they would just bite the bullet and dev a completely new one a lot of these idiotic bugs would likely not exist.
To this day I still believe Papyrus is one of the worst scripting languages out there, they may as well have used vjass if they're going to stay old school.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> To be fair most of this is because their engine freaking sucks, if they would just bite the bullet and dev a completely new one a lot of these idiotic bugs would likely not exist.
> To this day I still believe Papyrus is one of the worst scripting languages out there, they may as well have used vjass if they're going to stay old school.


Their engine has the potential to scale better. Problem is, they created the engine for Skyrim almost from scratch. At a time they was thinking of using the FO3 engine. That would have been more worse!


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Their engine has the potential to scale better. Problem is, they created the engine for Skyrim almost from scratch. At a time they was thinking of using the FO3 engine. That would have been more worse!


FO3's engine? I think I would have imploded if I had to deal with their crappy faces again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> FO3's engine? I think I would have imploded if I had to deal with their crappy faces again.


FO3 had some pretty good graphical mods out there actually. Skyrim vanilla faces were atrocious as well.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Their engine has the potential to scale better. Problem is, they created the engine for Skyrim almost from scratch. At a time they was thinking of using the FO3 engine. That would have been more worse!


I'd say its safe to conclude that modders have unlocked the engine's full potential now. It's still so bad it can't even handle memory allocation properly.
But yes, as bad as it was it could have been far worse.

Thankfully the age of 32bit is over so they have to create a new engine. If they take their time and create it with care they wont run into these types of issues again for a very long time.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I'd say its safe to conclude that modders have unlocked the engine's full potential now. It's still so bad it can't even handle memory allocation properly.
> But yes, as bad as it was it could have been far worse.
> 
> Thankfully the age of 32bit is over so they have to create a new engine. If they take their time and create it with care they wont run into these types of issues again for a very long time.


Any limitations can only be unlocked through hard coding. I agree, a new engine is needed. One that supports low level optimizations for excellent CPU usage.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any limitations can only be unlocked through hard coding


Sheshon and Boris would disagree with you.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Sheshon and Boris would disagree with you.


I don't know what I'd ever do if Boris stopped modding for TES games before TES games themselves stop being made. Hopefully someone as talented replaces him, but I don't know, those are some pretty big shoes to fill. I probably should shell out some money for all his hard work, grrr I'll probably never get around to it until it's too late.


----------



## BruceB

A new engine for TES6 is probably already underway, if not finished. I'd like to see some more scale-ability in the engine, like the Frostbite3 or Unreal engines would be good.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> A new engine for TES6 is probably already underway, if not finished. I'd like to see some more scale-ability in the engine, like the Frostbite3 or Unreal engines would be good.


Can I get Fallout 4 before TES6 plox?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Can I get Fallout 4 before TES6 plox?


*Fills sink up with sand and hands you a toy shovel* That sandbox is as big and detailed as FO3 was so I imagine it'll be a good representation of FO4.









Seriously though, FO4 will probably come 1st and hopefully it comes on the new engine.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> *Fills sink up with sand and hands you a toy shovel* That sandbox is as big and detailed as FO3 was so I imagine it'll be a good representation of FO4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, FO4 will probably come 1st and hopefully it comes on the new engine.










But I quite liked my dull, grey, depressing FO3...


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I quite liked my dull, grey, depressing FO3...


Grey?! I remember mine being green, way too green!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> Grey?! I remember mine being green, way too green!


I played it on the playstation 3. Didn't get the PC version till a few years ago.


----------



## Danja

I just got a Gigabyte Windforce R290x OC and I'm wondering if my performance and GPU utilization is normal. I installed the SMC texture combiner (almost all 1k textures for the main packs and some 2k thrown in for misc stuff) and get an average of about 30 FPS in combination with RealVision ENB. When I look at GPU utilization via Skyrim Performance Monitor, I see frequent jumps between 100% and 0% utilization both in-game and in the subsequent log:



This is correlates with my GPU-Z text log, which shows frequent fluctuations between 850 and 1040 MHz.



When I get rid of the SMC textures I go up to a higher average FPS (60), but there's still some occasional skipping:



Is this normal behavior? I kind of figured that a 4 GB card would be able to handle the SMC textures (max VRAM is ~2.9 GB) without dropping to that low of a framerate.

Edit: Forgot to mention I'm gaming at 1080p.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> I just got a Gigabyte Windforce R290x OC and I'm wondering if my performance and GPU utilization is normal. I installed the SMC texture combiner (almost all 1k textures for the main packs and some 2k thrown in for misc stuff) and get an average of about 30 FPS in combination with RealVision ENB. When I look at GPU utilization via Skyrim Performance Monitor, I see frequent jumps between 100% and 0% utilization both in-game and in the subsequent log:
> 
> 
> 
> This is correlates with my GPU-Z text log, which shows frequent fluctuations between 850 and 1040 MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> When I get rid of the SMC textures I go up to a higher average FPS (60), but there's still some occasional skipping:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal behavior? I kind of figured that a 4 GB card would be able to handle the SMC textures (max VRAM is ~2.9 GB) without dropping to that low of a framerate.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention I'm gaming at 1080p.


Yeah.. that doesn't sound right. You are getting the same FPS I get with my 7970 and a ton of textures that are 2k res or higher. And I am pretty sure the ENB I am running right now is more intensive than realvision. Have you set the enblocal up to match your new card?


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah.. that doesn't sound right. You are getting the same FPS I get with my 7970 and a ton of textures that are 2k res or higher. And I am pretty sure the ENB I am running right now is more intensive than realvision. Have you set the enblocal up to match your new card?


The only changes I made are:

ReservedMemorySizeMb=1024
VideoMemorySizeMb=8192

Performance looked pretty similar before I changed that from the previous values. Here's the whole enblocal.ini file:
Quote:


> [PROXY]
> EnableProxyLibrary=true
> InitProxyFunctions=true
> ProxyLibrary=d3d9_smaa.dll
> 
> [GLOBAL]
> UsePatchSpeedhackWithoutGraphics=false
> UseDefferedRendering=true
> IgnoreCreationKit=true
> ForceFakeVideocard=false
> 
> [PERFORMANCE]
> SpeedHack=true
> EnableOcclusionCulling=true
> 
> [MULTIHEAD]
> ForceVideoAdapterIndex=false
> VideoAdapterIndex=0
> 
> [MEMORY]
> ExpandSystemMemoryX64=true
> ReduceSystemMemoryUsage=true
> DisableDriverMemoryManager=false
> DisablePreloadToVRAM=false
> EnableUnsafeMemoryHacks=false
> ReservedMemorySizeMb=1024
> VideoMemorySizeMb=8192
> EnableCompression=true
> AutodetectVideoMemorySize=false
> 
> [WINDOW]
> ForceBorderless=false
> ForceBorderlessFullscreen=false
> 
> [ENGINE]
> ForceAnisotropicFiltering=true
> MaxAnisotropy=16
> ForceLodBias=false
> LodBias=0.0
> AddDisplaySuperSamplingResolutions=false
> EnableVSync=true
> VSyncSkipNumFrames=0
> 
> [LIMITER]
> WaitBusyRenderer=false
> EnableFPSLimit=false
> FPSLimit=60.0
> 
> [INPUT]
> //shift
> KeyCombination=16
> //f12
> KeyUseEffect=123
> //home
> KeyFPSLimit=36
> //num / 106
> KeyShowFPS=106
> //print screen
> KeyScreenshot=44
> //enter
> KeyEditor=13
> //f4
> KeyFreeVRAM=115
> 
> [ADAPTIVEQUALITY]
> Enable=true
> Quality=1
> DesiredFPS=30.0
> 
> [ANTIALIASING]
> EnableEdgeAA=true
> EnableTemporalAA=false
> EnableSubPixelAA=false
> EnableTransparencyAA=false
> 
> [FIX]
> FixGameBugs=true
> FixParallaxBugs=true
> FixAliasedTextures=true
> IgnoreLoadingScreen=true
> IgnoreInventory=true
> FixSsaoWaterTransparency=true
> FixSsaoHairTransparency=true
> FixTintGamma=false
> RemoveBlur=false
> FixSubSurfaceScattering=true
> FixSkyReflection=true
> FixCursorVisibility=true


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> The only changes I made are:
> 
> ReservedMemorySizeMb=1024
> VideoMemorySizeMb=8192
> 
> Performance looked pretty similar before I changed that from the previous values. Here's the whole enblocal.ini file:


Your VideoMemorySizeMb is set wrong. The optimal formula is your Video Memory Size - 128 MB. Which for you would be 4096 - 128 = 3968

By the way, don't forget to update your sig rig with the new card.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Your VideoMemorySizeMb is set wrong. The optimal formula is your Video Memory Size - 128 MB. Which for you would be 4096 - 128 = 3968
> 
> By the way, don't forget to update your sig rig with the new card.


That setting could be right, depending on his ENB for instance Project ENB says to set it to VRAM + RAM - 2048 which would equate to 8192 in his case. And the official Nexus page for Realvision states that yes your idea is needed which seems to in the wording used mean minimum, but some have reported better performance with the other. Link in section 4 Install Realvision it is explained


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> That setting could be right, depending on his ENB for instance Project ENB says to set it to VRAM + RAM - 2048 which would equate to 8192 in his case. And the official Nexus page for Realvision states that yes your idea is needed which seems to in the wording used mean minimum, but some have reported better performance with the other. Link in section 4 Install Realvision it is explained


I used to use the VRAM+Ram thing, but awhile back Boris said to use the other option for newer enb binaries.


----------



## Danja

Thanks for the replies guys! I'll try the new ini settings when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## greywarden

Speaking of INI settings, Skyrim.ini, I was messing with some ini manager program, I didn't think I changed much of anything, but my game will either barely or not run now. Anyone see anything I should change/add to get it running better? I think these values are either all default, or some I've added in for one reason or another...


Spoiler: Skyrim.ini



[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=0
bBackgroundCellLoads=0
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=0
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0
bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0
[Animation]
bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=0
[HAVOK]
iNumThreads=1

[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
bDisableGearedUp=1
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
bUseThreadedTempEffects=0
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bMultiThreadMovement=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bDisableAllGore=0
bBorderRegionsEnabled=0
uGridsToLoad=5
uInterior Cell Buffer=3
iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
bEnableFileCaching=0
bUseHardDriveCache=0
iNumHWThreads=8
iAIThread2HWThread=3
iAIThread1HWThread=2
iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
sIntroSequence=BGS_LOGO.BIK

[Actor]
fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000
bUseNavMeshForMovement=1

[Decals]
bDecalMultithreaded=0
fDecalLifetime=30

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=0
iLocation X=0
iLocation Y=0
fDefault1stPersonFOV=65
fDefaultWorldFOV=65
bAllow20HairShade=0
bDo30VFog=0
bAllow30Shaders=0
bAllow40Shaders=0
bAllow50Shaders=0
iPresentInterval=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0
iMinGrassSize=20
bDrawShaderGrass=1

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=1.2

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800

[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=0
bReflectLODLand=0
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=0
[GamePlay]
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
[VATS]
bVATSDisable=0
bVATSMultipleCombatants=1
uVATSRangedPercentSneak=0
uVATSRangedPercentGlobal=0
[Controls]
fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
fMouseHeadingYScale=0.8500
bDisableAutoSave=1
[MapMenu]
sMapCloudNIF=0
uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
uLockedTerrainLOD=32
[SaveGame]
iAutoSaveCount=3
iSaveGameBackupCount=1
[Camera]
fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=0.8
fMouseWheelZoomIncrement=0.075
fVanityModeMinDist=155.0000
fVanityModeMaxDist=600.0000
bDisableAutoVanityMode=0
fAutoVanityModeDelay=120.0000
fDefaultAutoVanityZoom=300.0000
fShoulderDollySpeed=3.0000
[Interface]
bShowTutorials=1





Spoiler: Skyrimprefs.ini



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fdefaultfov=65
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
bUseThreadedBlood=0
bUseThreadedMorpher=0
bUseThreadedTempEffects=0
bUseThreadedTextures=0
bUseThreadedMeshes=0
bUseThreadedLOD=0
bUseThreadedAI=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=0
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=0
fInteriorShadowDistance=2500.0000
fShadowDistance=2000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=0
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=500.0000
fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=2
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=0
iShadowMode=4
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=900
iSize W=1600
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
iScreenShotIndex=48
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 "
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=512
fShadowBiasScale=0.3000
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
iShadowFilter=4
bShadowsOnGrass=0
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDeferredShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=5000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=5
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.5000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1
bUseKinect=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=12500.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=75000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=25000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=15000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=0.4000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
bUseThreadedMeshes=0
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0
bShadowMaskZPrePass=0
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=100
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=35
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=20
bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=0
bAllowDecalsOnAlpha=1
bDecalMultithreaded=0
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=10.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=10.5000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=10.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[Water]
iWaterReflectHeight=512
iWaterReflectWidth=512
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1
[BackgroundLoad]
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
bBackgroundCellLoads=0
bLoadHelmetsInBackground=0
bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=0
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Speaking of INI settings, Skyrim.ini, I was messing with some ini manager program, I didn't think I changed much of anything, but my game will either barely or not run now. Anyone see anything I should change/add to get it running better? I think these values are either all default, or some I've added in for one reason or another...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skyrim.ini
> 
> 
> 
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=0
> bBackgroundCellLoads=0
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=0
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0
> bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
> bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0
> [Animation]
> bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=0
> [HAVOK]
> iNumThreads=1
> 
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> bDisableGearedUp=1
> uExterior Cell Buffer=36
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=0
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
> bMultiThreadMovement=0
> bUseThreadedMorpher=0
> bDisableAllGore=0
> bBorderRegionsEnabled=0
> uGridsToLoad=5
> uInterior Cell Buffer=3
> iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
> bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
> bEnableFileCaching=0
> bUseHardDriveCache=0
> iNumHWThreads=8
> iAIThread2HWThread=3
> iAIThread1HWThread=2
> iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
> iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
> sIntroSequence=BGS_LOGO.BIK
> 
> [Actor]
> fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000
> bUseNavMeshForMovement=1
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecalMultithreaded=0
> fDecalLifetime=30
> 
> [Display]
> fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
> fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
> fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> bAllowScreenshot=0
> iLocation X=0
> iLocation Y=0
> fDefault1stPersonFOV=65
> fDefaultWorldFOV=65
> bAllow20HairShade=0
> bDo30VFog=0
> bAllow30Shaders=0
> bAllow40Shaders=0
> bAllow50Shaders=0
> iPresentInterval=1
> 
> [Audio]
> fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
> fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
> fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
> fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
> 
> [Grass]
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> iMinGrassSize=20
> bDrawShaderGrass=1
> 
> [GeneralWarnings]
> SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
> 
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> 
> [Combat]
> fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
> fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
> f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
> f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=1.2
> 
> [Papyrus]
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
> bEnableLogging=0
> bEnableTrace=0
> bLoadDebugInformation=0
> iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800
> 
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=0
> bReflectLODLand=0
> bReflectSky=1
> bReflectLODTrees=0
> [GamePlay]
> bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
> [VATS]
> bVATSDisable=0
> bVATSMultipleCombatants=1
> uVATSRangedPercentSneak=0
> uVATSRangedPercentGlobal=0
> [Controls]
> fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
> fMouseHeadingYScale=0.8500
> bDisableAutoSave=1
> [MapMenu]
> sMapCloudNIF=0
> uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
> uLockedTerrainLOD=32
> [SaveGame]
> iAutoSaveCount=3
> iSaveGameBackupCount=1
> [Camera]
> fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=0.8
> fMouseWheelZoomIncrement=0.075
> fVanityModeMinDist=155.0000
> fVanityModeMaxDist=600.0000
> bDisableAutoVanityMode=0
> fAutoVanityModeDelay=120.0000
> fDefaultAutoVanityZoom=300.0000
> fShoulderDollySpeed=3.0000
> [Interface]
> bShowTutorials=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skyrimprefs.ini
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> fdefaultfov=65
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
> bUseThreadedBlood=0
> bUseThreadedMorpher=0
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=0
> bUseThreadedTextures=0
> bUseThreadedMeshes=0
> bUseThreadedLOD=0
> bUseThreadedAI=0
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> iRadialBlurLevel=0
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=0
> fInteriorShadowDistance=2500.0000
> fShadowDistance=2000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=0
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=500.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=2
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=0
> iShadowMode=4
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=1
> iSize H=900
> iSize W=1600
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=48
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
> sD3DDevice="ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 "
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> iShadowMapResolution=512
> fShadowBiasScale=0.3000
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iAdapter=0
> iPresentInterval=1
> iShadowFilter=4
> bShadowsOnGrass=0
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0
> bDeferredShadows=1
> bDrawShadows=1
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=5000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.0000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=5
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=0
> bGeneralSubtitles=0
> fMouseCursorSpeed=1.5000
> bShowCompass=1
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> bUseKinect=0
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=94881
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=12500.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=75000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=25000.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=15000.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=0.4000
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> bUseThreadedMeshes=0
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0
> bShadowMaskZPrePass=0
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=100
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxSkinDecals=35
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=20
> bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=0
> bAllowDecalsOnAlpha=1
> bDecalMultithreaded=0
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=10.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=10.5000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=10.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> bShowAllResolutions=1
> uLastAspectRatio=3
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=0
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=512
> iWaterReflectWidth=512
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
> bBackgroundCellLoads=0
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=0
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=0
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0


I just use the "Ultra" option from "EWI's High Skyrim Prefs" on the nexus, and adjust what needs adjusting.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Speaking of INI settings, Skyrim.ini, I was messing with some ini manager program, I didn't think I changed much of anything, but my game will either barely or not run now. Anyone see anything I should change/add to get it running better? I think these values are either all default, or some I've added in for one reason or another...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skyrim.ini
> 
> 
> 
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=0
> bBackgroundCellLoads=0
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=0
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0
> bUseBackgroundFileLoader=1
> bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=0
> [Animation]
> bMultiThreadBoneUpdate=0
> [HAVOK]
> iNumThreads=1
> 
> [General]
> sLanguage=ENGLISH
> bDisableGearedUp=1
> uExterior Cell Buffer=36
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=0
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
> bMultiThreadMovement=0
> bUseThreadedMorpher=0
> bDisableAllGore=0
> bBorderRegionsEnabled=0
> uGridsToLoad=5
> uInterior Cell Buffer=3
> iPreloadSizeLimit=26214400
> bPreemptivelyUnloadCells=0
> bEnableFileCaching=0
> bUseHardDriveCache=0
> iNumHWThreads=8
> iAIThread2HWThread=3
> iAIThread1HWThread=2
> iRenderingThread2HWThread=1
> iRenderingThread1HWThread=0
> sIntroSequence=BGS_LOGO.BIK
> 
> [Actor]
> fVisibleNavmeshMoveDist=12288.0000
> bUseNavMeshForMovement=1
> 
> [Decals]
> bDecalMultithreaded=0
> fDecalLifetime=30
> 
> [Display]
> fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
> fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
> fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> bAllowScreenshot=0
> iLocation X=0
> iLocation Y=0
> fDefault1stPersonFOV=65
> fDefaultWorldFOV=65
> bAllow20HairShade=0
> bDo30VFog=0
> bAllow30Shaders=0
> bAllow40Shaders=0
> bAllow50Shaders=0
> iPresentInterval=1
> 
> [Audio]
> fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
> fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
> fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
> fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
> 
> [Grass]
> bAllowCreateGrass=1
> bAllowLoadGrass=0
> iMinGrassSize=20
> bDrawShaderGrass=1
> 
> [GeneralWarnings]
> SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
> 
> [Archive]
> sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
> sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
> 
> [Combat]
> fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
> fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
> f1PArrowTiltUpAngle=0.7
> f3PArrowTiltUpAngle=1.2
> 
> [Papyrus]
> fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
> bEnableLogging=0
> bEnableTrace=0
> bLoadDebugInformation=0
> iMaxAllocatedMemoryBytes=76800
> 
> [Water]
> bReflectLODObjects=0
> bReflectLODLand=0
> bReflectSky=1
> bReflectLODTrees=0
> [GamePlay]
> bEssentialTakeNoDamage=1
> [VATS]
> bVATSDisable=0
> bVATSMultipleCombatants=1
> uVATSRangedPercentSneak=0
> uVATSRangedPercentGlobal=0
> [Controls]
> fMouseHeadingXScale=0.0200
> fMouseHeadingYScale=0.8500
> bDisableAutoSave=1
> [MapMenu]
> sMapCloudNIF=0
> uLockedObjectMapLOD=16
> uLockedTerrainLOD=32
> [SaveGame]
> iAutoSaveCount=3
> iSaveGameBackupCount=1
> [Camera]
> fMouseWheelZoomSpeed=0.8
> fMouseWheelZoomIncrement=0.075
> fVanityModeMinDist=155.0000
> fVanityModeMaxDist=600.0000
> bDisableAutoVanityMode=0
> fAutoVanityModeDelay=120.0000
> fDefaultAutoVanityZoom=300.0000
> fShoulderDollySpeed=3.0000
> [Interface]
> bShowTutorials=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skyrimprefs.ini
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> fdefaultfov=65
> bUseThreadedParticleSystem=0
> bUseThreadedBlood=0
> bUseThreadedMorpher=0
> bUseThreadedTempEffects=0
> bUseThreadedTextures=0
> bUseThreadedMeshes=0
> bUseThreadedLOD=0
> bUseThreadedAI=0
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> iRadialBlurLevel=0
> [Display]
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=0
> fInteriorShadowDistance=2500.0000
> fShadowDistance=2000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=4096
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=4096
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=0
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=1000.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=500.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=2500.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=2
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=0
> iShadowMode=4
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=1
> iSize H=900
> iSize W=1600
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=48
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
> bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
> sD3DDevice="ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 "
> bFXAAEnabled=0
> iShadowMapResolution=512
> fShadowBiasScale=0.3000
> iShadowMaskQuarter=4
> iAdapter=0
> iPresentInterval=1
> iShadowFilter=4
> bShadowsOnGrass=0
> bTransparencyMultisampling=0
> bDeferredShadows=1
> bDrawShadows=1
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=1
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=5000.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.0000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=5
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=0
> bGeneralSubtitles=0
> fMouseCursorSpeed=1.5000
> bShowCompass=1
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> bUseKinect=0
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=94881
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=12500.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=75000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=25000.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=15000.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=0.4000
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> bUseThreadedMeshes=0
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0
> bShadowMaskZPrePass=0
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=100
> bDecals=1
> bSkinnedDecals=1
> uMaxSkinDecals=35
> uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=20
> bDecalsOnSkinnedGeometry=0
> bAllowDecalsOnAlpha=1
> bDecalMultithreaded=0
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=10.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=10.5000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=10.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1
> bShowAllResolutions=1
> uLastAspectRatio=3
> [BlurShaderHDR]
> bDoHighDynamicRange=0
> [BlurShader]
> bUseBlurShader=0
> [Water]
> iWaterReflectHeight=512
> iWaterReflectWidth=512
> bUseWaterDisplacements=1
> bUseWaterRefractions=1
> bUseWaterReflections=1
> bUseWaterDepth=1
> [BackgroundLoad]
> bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=0
> bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=0
> bBackgroundCellLoads=0
> bLoadHelmetsInBackground=0
> bUseMultiThreadedFaceGen=0
> bUseMultiThreadedTrees=0


I've been awake for 20 hours at this point so I'm not going to sort through your list but here:


Spoiler: Skyrim.ini



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH

uExterior Cell Buffer=36

[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
bAllowScreenshot=1

[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0

[Grass]
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=0

[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.

[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa

[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0

[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=0
bEnableTrace=0
bLoadDebugInformation=0
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1





Spoiler: SkyrimPrefs.ini



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1
iRadialBlurLevel=2
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=3
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=8000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=1024
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=1
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=1e+007
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=0
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1440
iSize W=2560
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=1e+007
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=1e+007
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=25
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=100
bFloatPointRenderTarget=0
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti "
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=4096
fShadowBiasScale=0.15
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=0
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=60
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=1
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=1
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0


Those are complete clean slates, compare them as you wish. I wanted to do a fresh install anyway to clean up my mods list.


----------



## greywarden

Awesome Thank you!


----------



## greywarden

I used the Medium EWI ini's and it seemed to fix the problem, and also ramped up my gfx settings, lol, the game looks great, but I'm dipping below 20 fps sometimes... ho-hum, can't wait to do this next build...

It'll be an i3 + 750ti to keep me focused on taking my time on the X58 build... hopefully ordering parts on payday


----------



## Nephalem

Anybody have an idea as to what may be causing this


I don't even know how to describe it but that is what happens near the firepit/sconces things around Whiterun, but not all of the only near the front gate, near Heimskr and near the Bannered mare as pictured, it's as if the Bloom is flaring but as I walk near them it just dissappears. And this occurs using 2 different ENBs.


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> I'm using the very awesome Skeleton as main character mod in Skyrim. But its footsteps are very annoying. Anyone know the directory to the skeleton footstep file so I can replace it with something softer? Thanks in Advance.


Anyone?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Does anyone have a 970 yet? I _want_ to get one/two and don't need them, but the one benchmark for Skyrim I've seen puts even the 290 above in terms of FPS at higher resolutions, which I thought was strange as other benches seemed to give Nvidia the advantage, though that was probably 1080p. Would you think a 1200mhz R9 290 would be better or worse than a 970 at 1500 mhz? Assuming the 290 is 5% faster than the 970 at 1440p at stock clocks.
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-and-GTX-970-GM204-Review-Power-and-Efficiency/Skyrim-S
Here's the review that covers Skyrim. I wish they had done SLI benchamarks for the 970 though, probably would have helped me a ton.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Anyone?


I'm guessing it's hidden inside Skyrim.esm, I forget how to extract files from there, I had to once to get the vanilla armors out of it. Maybe look on how to open Skyrim.esm and you'll find your file.


----------



## greywarden

I'll be holding out for a pair of 980 8GB cards to finish off my X58 build... hopefully I can finish it before I birthday in Feb...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'll be holding out for a pair of 980 8GB cards to finish off my X58 build... hopefully I can finish it before I birthday in Feb...


A pair of 980's on the X58 platform? that's a bottleneck.


----------



## brandon6199

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> A pair of 980's on the X58 platform? that's a bottleneck.


Not really. People just tend to think that.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandon6199*
> 
> Not really. People just tend to think that.


Ummm sorry but it is... it's a massive bottleneck.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Ummm sorry but it is... it's a massive bottleneck.


As much of a bottleneck as it would be on any other 6 core CPU at/around 4.5GHz...


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> As much of a bottleneck as it would be on any other 6 core CPU at/around 4.5GHz...


I'don't think the 6 core 4.5 would bottleneck it, that's for sure but what may be a consideration is whether the PCIe 2.0 slots would do the system justice


----------



## steelbom

Could anyone suggest me some good mods for Skyrim for better graphics -- nothing ridiculously intensive, but better models, textures, etc., would be awesome. Or maybe a link to a post / article on this topic.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Could anyone suggest me some good mods for Skyrim for better graphics -- nothing ridiculously intensive, but better models, textures, etc., would be awesome. Or maybe a link to a post / article on this topic.


First step I'd take would be this SMIM, then after that look around for some texture packs you like personally as a base I use Skyrim HD 2K I then us CaBaL's aMidianborn Book of Silence textures and a whole bunch of stand alones that I liked but that should get you started


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I'don't think the 6 core 4.5 would bottleneck it, that's for sure but what may be a consideration is whether the PCIe 2.0 slots would do the system justice


It's still 16x/16x lanes of 2.0 for SLI/CFX on that board, should suffice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Could anyone suggest me some good mods for Skyrim for better graphics -- nothing ridiculously intensive, but better models, textures, etc., would be awesome. Or maybe a link to a post / article on this topic.


I would start with some of the HD texture packs first, I wouldn't go over 2K textures, and Immersive Armor/Weapons. I'd visit the STEP website and try out a few of the ones they recommend, they're all pretty great.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> First step I'd take would be this SMIM, then after that look around for some texture packs you like personally as a base I use Skyrim HD 2K I then us CaBaL's aMidianborn Book of Silence textures and a whole bunch of stand alones that I liked but that should get you started


Sweet thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> It's still 16x/16x lanes of 2.0 for SLI/CFX on that board, should suffice.
> I would start with some of the HD texture packs first, I wouldn't go over 2K textures, and Immersive Armor/Weapons. I'd visit the STEP website and try out a few of the ones they recommend, they're all pretty great.


Great thanks!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> As much of a bottleneck as it would be on any other 6 core CPU at/around 4.5GHz...


That platform is olddddddd, and that 6 core processor won't do any better than a more modern i7 2600/2700K for instance. 2 980's will definitely be a bottleneck, one should be fine though, but like Nephalem said those pcie-2.0 slots might be a problem, guess you'll never know till you try it out


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I used to use the VRAM+Ram thing, but awhile back Boris said to use the other option for newer enb binaries.


Hmm, I tried setting the available memory to 3968 and it didn't make much of a difference. I posted a thread in the AMD forum because I want to make sure it's not the card itself that's the problem. I suspect it's Skyrim though. Interestingly, when I try a different Mod Organizer profile that uses the same ENB but Texture Pack Combiner instead of Skyrim Mod Combiner, I'm locked at 50 - 60 FPS with much less stutter (but still lots of GPU utilization fluctuation) so I suspect it's a mod that's been added to SMC. I'll have to do some testing and figure out which one.

I do find it strange though that the GPU usage is low while the game is underperforming. As I described in the AMD thread, Skyrim Performance Monitor occasionally shows ~25-30 FPS while also showing 0-75% GPU usage. When GPU usage goes up to 100%, the game generally plays at 60 FPS. Interestingly, the scenes which produces low FPS and low GPU utilization tend to be less complex than the ones that run with high GPU/FPS (e.g. staring at a rock wall will give me 5% utilization and low FPS, but turning 180 degrees and looking at the landscape that extends into the distance will give full utilization and 50-60 FPS. Does anyone know what gives?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Other than the obvious if you have vsync turned on and you're at 60 FPS but low GPU utilization, it's because vsnc is enabled and your GPU can push higher than 60 FPS but won't because of vsync, I don't know.

I had a problem a few months ago where I was getting about half the normal amount of FPS, but it was in all games, and would fix itself on a restart, but I occasionally have had that problem (not for a month or two now). My GPU utilization was normal though. If you're getting that problem in other games, then it might be hardware/driver related, but if it's Skyrim it's probably just Skyrim, maybe drivers.


----------



## DIYDeath

Just FYI, the dreaded lipsynch bug is mostly, if not completely removed when you enable vsynch.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just FYI, the dreaded lipsynch bug is mostly, if not completely removed when you enable vsynch.


Never heard of the lipsynch bug, though I doubt I've ever had it as I've always had Vsync enable since I never see above 60 FPS anyways.

Edit: Nvm I've noticed it at least once or twice, it's good to know disabling vsync will make it worse, I'll try and keep it on.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Just FYI, the dreaded lipsynch bug is mostly, if not completely removed when you enable vsynch.


Its pretty bad for me still even after vsync is enabled. Its here and there, not constant.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Its pretty bad for me still even after vsync is enabled. Its here and there, not constant.


You could try finding a lipsynch mod on Nexus, FNIS may also help but no guarantees. Thats what I run and I have zero issues other than the occasional "papyrus is gonna crash your game, you can tell by the lips not moving" bit.


----------



## greywarden

Not sure what's happening here... When I walk over to the ruins on the SW side of Solstheim, the RAM usage creeps up, the CPU hits 100% and CTD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nephalem

Anyone got an armour replacer mod for CBBE other than KillerKeo's? I mean it's is a great job but, an archer in the coldest province of Skyrim walking around in over glorified underwear? Not exactly immersive


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Anyone got an armour replacer mod for CBBE other than KillerKeo's? I mean it's is a great job but, an archer in the coldest province of Skyrim walking around in over glorified underwear? Not exactly immersive


There's this, but it isn't complete. I switched back to UNP partially for that reason.

UNP has awesome things like the UNP Armor/Clothing Replacer Configuration Package.


----------



## hamzta09

Question, anyone here running the game in SLI with mods?

If so, does it work? Negative or Positive performance gain?

Any flicker? (I had that with 280x in crossfire and never got ENB to work due to that)

Im in the process of downloading at the moment, and will download mods prior to playing, as I cant stand vanilla looks. Would be nice to know if the game works well with SLI (with GPU heavy mods) or not, or if there is a workaround (tweaks in some way)


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Question, anyone here running the game in SLI with mods?
> 
> If so, does it work? Negative or Positive performance gain?
> 
> Any flicker? (I had that with 280x in crossfire and never got ENB to work due to that)
> 
> Im in the process of downloading at the moment, and will download mods prior to playing, as I cant stand vanilla looks. Would be nice to know if the game works well with SLI (with GPU heavy mods) or not, or if there is a workaround (tweaks in some way)


Did you try this fix for crossfire? http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=1899
I'm planning on crossfiring so it'll be a good heads up to know if there was still flickering issues with that fix. From what I've heard SLI works without issues, you'll have to wait for other members for a better reply than that though.


----------



## Blze001

Question: is around 40fps in exterior cells with ENB enabled normal for a GTX-780 running a single 1080p monitor?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Question: is around 40fps in exterior cells with ENB enabled normal for a GTX-780 running a single 1080p monitor?


It is perfectly normal if you use a demanding quality ENB.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Question: is around 40fps in exterior cells with ENB enabled normal for a GTX-780 running a single 1080p monitor?


Short answer: Yes
Long Answer: it largely depends on what textures you're running as well as the ENB that you're using, I have a K|NGP|N and with mostly 2K textures and a very demanding ENB I'm pushing 25-30 fps with less demanding ENBs I push 40+ outdoors with uGrids 9 for both


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Short answer: Yes
> Long Answer: it largely depends on what textures you're running as well as the ENB that you're using, I have a K|NGP|N and with mostly 2K textures and a very demanding ENB I'm pushing 25-30 fps with less demanding ENBs I push 40+ outdoors with uGrids 9 for both


Thought so.

Remember back when the computer performance catchphrase was "Will it run Crysis?" I think the new one should be "Will it run ENB Skyrim?"


----------



## Tagkaman

Its funny because if I try to run enb with gedosato I get to the start menu and click load and then my computer just gives up and crashes the game. Look at vram usage and it increases to 4 gigabytes.


----------



## Danja

For those who have upped the uGridsToLoad, what value do you use and:
1. Were you able to finish the main quest?
2. Were you able to finish all guild quests and DLC?
3. Were you able to play with Requiem and/or Epic Gameplay Overhaul (if you had them installed)
4. Were you able to play until you got bored with your character? If so, how many hours of gameplay?

I asked this on r/Skyrim but it didn't garner much attention. I always read about the horror stories but a lot of the time it seems like they come from people who barely know how to use Nexus Mod Manager, let alone troubleshoot mod CTDs, so I'm curious if there are any success stories proving that the above 4 objectives are possible.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> For those who have upped the uGridsToLoad, what value do you use and:
> 1. Were you able to finish the main quest?
> 2. Were you able to finish all guild quests and DLC?
> 3. Were you able to play with Requiem and/or Epic Gameplay Overhaul (if you had them installed)
> 4. Were you able to play until you got bored with your character? If so, how many hours of gameplay?
> 
> I asked this on r/Skyrim but it didn't garner much attention. I always read about the horror stories but a lot of the time it seems like they come from people who barely know how to use Nexus Mod Manager, let alone troubleshoot mod CTDs, so I'm curious if there are any success stories proving that the above 4 objectives are possible.


I have uGrids set to 7.
1. Yes, I was able to play the main quest through its entirety.
2. Yes, though I don't remember beating the dark brotherhood in the time that I've upped it, all DLC, Dawnguard probably multiple times.
3. I'm currently level 31 on Requiem, which assuming you've played Requiem you know that's quite a while. I have not however finished the main quest, or any of the guilds/DLC except for the companions, I've dabbled a little bit in each one.
4. I get bored of characters pretty quickly, Requiem being the exception, so for my non-requiem playthroughs, probably about 30 hours.

I have had various quest issues over the years, particularly the main quest, but they were issues separate from uGrids, and things I was able to fix by figuring out what mod caused it. I suppose recently I had a weird Thieves Guild glitch, but that was probably because I kept trying to skip the radiant quests through console that send you to each of the holds as I had just done it on another playthrough and didn't feel like doing it again.


----------



## Alvarado

So Perkus Maximus releases 11-1-2014 or for people across the ocean that would be 1-11-2014. Here's a video of someone playing with it for the past few weeks.


----------



## greywarden

I can't wait


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Didn't know other countries put the day of the month before the month itself, that explains a lot at work







.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Didn't know other countries put the day of the month before the month itself, that explains a lot at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, now you know how us Aussies feel when everyone is doing the date the wrong bloody way


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Yeah, now you know how us Aussies feel when everyone is doing the date the wrong bloody way


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Didn't know other countries put the day of the month before the month itself, that explains a lot at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The whole of Europe puts the day before the month, I don't know which countires other than the US put the month first?

EDIT:
That said, when skyrim released it didn't matter how you read it: 11.11.11!


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Yep, the U.S. excels in being different for the sake of being different, even when there's no practical reason.. I have no idea why we still haven't moved to the metric system.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Didn't know other countries put the day of the month before the month itself, that explains a lot at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its more logical.

Anyway, is there a nice ENB that looks nice but doesnt require 30 titans to run at close to 60fps?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its more logical.
> 
> Anyway, is there a nice ENB that looks nice but doesnt require 30 titans to run at close to 60fps?


Assuming you're talking about running it on those 2 970s you should have no problem with Realvision, I push 40-50 outside with 2-4K textures for most things and that's on a single 3 GB K|NGP|N


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Assuming you're talking about running it on those 2 970s you should have no problem with Realvision, I push 40-50 outside with 2-4K textures for most things and that's on a single 3 GB K|NGP|N


Is that with or without Bokeh?


----------



## hamzta09

I just installed the Realvision ENB (latest one) not Performance, but the Full version.

Game looks... no different really, its just brighter with more saturation.
The AO has an extremely minimal effect too.


----------



## Alvarado

Real vision is very overrated.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Real vision is very overrated.


Eh, I quite like it, it looks pretty good when you use Realvision B, CoT and ELFX as intended by the author. But to each there own.

Hamzta I can't remember if it was with or without Bokeh, I know I had the Dynamic DoF at the very least can't remember whether it was Bokeh or the other one whose name escapes me.


----------



## Nnimrod

quick question: Is there a way to have a modded installation of Skyrim, and then also an unmodded one? I would love the ability to jump into the vanilla game at will. I don't use MO.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> quick question: Is there a way to have a modded installation of Skyrim, and then also an unmodded one? I would love the ability to jump into the vanilla game at will. I don't use MO.


Sorta, you would have to keep copying over whole skyrim folder back into the steam apps folder (where the rest of ones game go)


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> Remember back when the computer performance catchphrase was "Will it run Crysis?" I think the new one should be "Will it run ENB Skyrim?"


Pretty much, even a Titan Black gets owned by modded/enb Skyrim.

I'll be giddy the day that I can play ENB Skyrim @ 4k with 8k shadows/reflections with more than 0.6 fps.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> quick question: Is there a way to have a modded installation of Skyrim, and then also an unmodded one? I would love the ability to jump into the vanilla game at will. I don't use MO.


If you use Mod Organizer instead of NMM it stores the mods in another folder and then when you run the game through MO it activates the mods, if you run it normally there are no mods in the Data folder so I'd assume it'd be completely un-modded, unless like me you install a few mods manually e.g. SkyUI due to the fact it seems to have trouble with MO.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> quick question: Is there a way to have a modded installation of Skyrim, and then also an unmodded one? I would love the ability to jump into the vanilla game at will. I don't use MO.
> 
> 
> 
> If you use Mod Organizer instead of NMM it stores the mods in another folder and then when you run the game through MO it activates the mods, if you run it normally there are no mods in the Data folder so I'd assume it'd be completely un-modded, unless like me you install a few mods manually e.g. SkyUI due to the fact it seems to have trouble with MO.
Click to expand...

Yep, MO could do it very easily. I think only a few mods like SKSE and some ENB's might not be as easy to disable since they have files located outside of the Data folder. I think MO can only control files within the Data directory, but if not, someone can correct me.

Here is a fairly all-inclusive tutorial on Mod Organizer. Courtesy of Gopher from Youtube.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Not only that but you can port over NMM to MO so you don't have to reinstall every single mod. If you don't have a ridiculous amount of mods installed it's definitely worth a shot, if you already have 200+ mods stable together, you might not want to touch it. But yeah, with the profile system I can switch from different game overhauls like Skyre, Requiem etc. back to vanilla with or without graphical enhancements in seconds, it was worth the switch.


----------



## Alvarado

To sum up what people are saying, use MO!


----------



## Nnimrod

I guess I'll look into it...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> I guess I'll look into it...


Its really not that bad, you'll leave your base skyrim folder untouched and inside it you can put MO. MO makes everything nice and neat, its lovely.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

The one thing that killed me over and over again was that MO has INI files for each layout, so you have to go into MO to change it, not the documents folder, I still haven't gotten used to it.


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> quick question: Is there a way to have a modded installation of Skyrim, and then also an unmodded one? I would love the ability to jump into the vanilla game at will. I don't use MO.


AFAIK the only way to do that is to have one 'legit' copy (your modded one in the standard steam directory) and one 'non-steam' cracked copy in a different directory. It's not ideal but I think it would work. Best would be to use MO though


----------



## inedenimadam

mod organizer or you're drunk.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> mod organizer or you're drunk.


I dont use MO, some people prefer using NMM simply because everything is laid out cleanly and everything follows a logical progression of replacing files.

Have fun getting MO to override files in a specific order without taking a freaking class on it.

As far as Im concerned MO is better for people who want to have a clean install and mods. If you just want modded Skyrim and dont want to screw around with a bad GUI just use NMM and Wrye Bash.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> mod organizer or you're drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont use MO, some people prefer using NMM simply because everything is laid out cleanly and everything follows a logical progression of replacing files.
> 
> Have fun getting MO to override files in a specific order without taking a freaking class on it.
> 
> As far as Im concerned MO is better for people who want to have a clean install and mods. If you just want modded Skyrim and dont want to screw around with a bad GUI just use NMM and Wrye Bash.
Click to expand...

I used NMM for a couple years before I found MO. Its night and day difference. Come out of the dark and into the light. All will be welcome.

actually, if you screw your order up in MO, its ok, because you can just move it with SHIFT+ARROW, or click the order number and enter where it should go, and MO takes care of all the overwrites. In NMM, you have to uninstall everything back to the mod spot you missed and reinstall everything that came after. So yeah, it might take a bit to get used to, but NMM is like the radio flyer in a Le Mans race. You will be behind the curve before you hit the starting line.

Edit to flame some more:

Cell phone for NMM users


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I used NMM for a couple years before I found MO. Its night and day difference. Come out of the dark and into the light. All will be welcome.
> 
> actually, if you screw your order up in MO, its ok, because you can just move it with SHIFT+ARROW, or click the order number and enter where it should go, and MO takes care of all the overwrites. In NMM, you have to uninstall everything back to the mod spot you missed and reinstall everything that came after. So yeah, it might take a bit to get used to, but NMM is like the radio flyer in a Le Mans race. You will be behind the curve before you hit the starting line.
> 
> Edit to flame some more:
> 
> Cell phone for NMM users


Just don't screw up on your install and you bypass a good chunk of why MO is good. The other part of MO is different mod profiles.

The trade off is a very, very, very bad GUI.

I don't screw up on my install and if I'm trying a new mod, I remember which mod I'm trying so if it doesn't work I can remove it. Ergo why would I touch MO?

If it aint broke, don't fix it. Hence why while MO while good isn't necessarily the best option, depending on your level of skill and what you want to do with Skyrim.


----------



## hamzta09

Why use MO when there is NMM + BOSS/Loot + Wrye Bash?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why use MO when there is NMM + BOSS/Loot + Wrye Bash?


Because that's way too many managers to deal with, for me anyway. MO is nice because being able to see mod conflicts on the fly and move them right then an there. The built in LOOT is nice as well.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Because that's way too many managers to deal with, for me anyway. MO is nice because being able to see mod conflicts on the fly and move them right then an there. The built in LOOT is nice as well.


Which can be done via tes5edit...which is yet another program to use. Okay point taken. Haha xD


----------



## inedenimadam

Yeah, it is a pain to learn, because it has a dry, clunky interface. We dont play NMM or MO, we play modded Skyrim. If you are only interested in a few mods, sure, NMM is essentially one click from a website to installed, easy peasy, simple and quick. But when you want to really get into the nitty gritty of modding Skyrim and really need the tools at your fingertips, MO is where it is at.

I actually am glad NMM is the way it is. If I was forced to try MO right off the bat to mod skyrim, I probably would not have bothered. another analogy would be MS Paint vs Photoshop, which both have their uses and places in the PC world.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, it is a pain to learn, because it has a dry, clunky interface. We dont play NMM or MO, we play modded Skyrim. If you are only interested in a few mods, sure, NMM is essentially one click from a website to installed, easy peasy, simple and quick. But when you want to really get into the nitty gritty of modding Skyrim and really need the tools at your fingertips, MO is where it is at.
> 
> I actually am glad NMM is the way it is. If I was forced to try MO right off the bat to mod skyrim, I probably would not have bothered. another analogy would be MS Paint vs Photoshop, which both have their uses and places in the PC world.


This 100%


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, it is a pain to learn, because it has a dry, clunky interface. We dont play NMM or MO, we play modded Skyrim. If you are only interested in a few mods, sure, NMM is essentially one click from a website to installed, easy peasy, simple and quick. But when you want to really get into the nitty gritty of modding Skyrim and really need the tools at your fingertips, MO is where it is at.
> 
> I actually am glad NMM is the way it is. If I was forced to try MO right off the bat to mod skyrim, I probably would not have bothered. another analogy would be MS Paint vs Photoshop, which both have their uses and places in the PC world.


I think you nailed it, couldn't agree more. It certainly is more confusing, but in the end you get so much more control, but you have to have the time to learn it. NMM definitely has its place, and I made good use of it over the years, but I do need a bit more control, so I don't regret switching to MO.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I think you nailed it, couldn't agree more. It certainly is more confusing, but in the end you get so much more control, but you have to have the time to learn it. NMM definitely has its place, and I made good use of it over the years, but I do need a bit more control, so I don't regret switching to MO.


Sure its not as user friendly.. but people are making out like MO has the worst GUI in history.. I had VERY little trouble going from NMM to MO. Its actually a rather intuitive GUI.. Something out of order? Drag and drop, simple as that. As far as LOOT? Its built into MO.


----------



## Alvarado

So the dude that made Skyre and that is making Perkus Maximus wants everyone to use this: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58635/? He says,
Quote:


> Surprise co-author
> 
> Get it, use it, love it, and don't forget to endorse and vote for this baby.


Quote:


> Just a friendly reminder: You really need this in your life. And while PerMa is still a bit away, you may use this to enjoy a part of it RIGHT NOW.
> 
> And my friend Enai really deserves the exposure. If we can't get more people to endorse this, it will end up in modding oblivion (where all mods end up that don't make it into the hot files).


So yeah... think people should try it. Oh and here's the source


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So the dude that made Skyre and that is making Perkus Maximus wants everyone to use this: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58635/? He says,
> 
> So yeah... think people should try it. Oh and here's the source


Downloaded.

I'll test it out after I finish editing a mesh on my armor.


----------



## greywarden

Those enchantments look really weird.


----------



## DiaSin

What I want is a mod that changes the effects of the default enchantments. Like.. if a sword has electrical damage I want to see electricity arcing along the blade, Flames if it has fire damage.. kinda like some of the more old-school RPGs.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> What I want is a mod that changes the effects of the default enchantments. Like.. if a sword has electrical damage I want to see electricity arcing along the blade, Flames if it has fire damage.. kinda like some of the more old-school RPGs.


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/56614/? maybe?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/56614/? maybe?


How did I not find that in the half hour or so I spent searching the other day.. I haven't even seen half of the mods if draws from..


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> How did I not find that in the half hour or so I spent searching the other day.. I haven't even seen half of the mods if draws from..


Lol, it was a hot files mod a few months ago. I just go and check the front page of the nexus every other day or so. Then if something catches my eye I just track it.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Lol, it was a hot files mod a few months ago. I just go and check the front page of the nexus every other day or so. Then if something catches my eye I just track it.


I don't think I will delve into something that complex just yet.. but this mod that it lists as one it uses resources from looks perfect.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I don't think I will delve into something that complex just yet.. but this mod that it lists as one it uses resources from looks perfect.


I used to use that one before the Enchanted Arsenal one. I switched because, I like being able to create my own custom enchants from a simple mcm menu.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I don't think I will delve into something that complex just yet.. but this mod that it lists as one it uses resources from looks perfect.


Yeah I tried that one out, I think it's the one that has all the weapons in Farengar's office in a chest that you have to disenchant to use, right?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Yeah I tried that one out, I think it's the one that has all the weapons in Farengar's office in a chest that you have to disenchant to use, right?


Yeah.. I ended up using the Enchanted Arsenal after all, that simple one didn't work on the sword I use. I just enchanted it from scratch too, it just used the default effect. The Enchanted Arsenal turned out simpler for basic stuff than I thought, very well thought-out mod. Got exactly the effect I want too.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah.. I ended up using the Enchanted Arsenal after all, that simple one didn't work on the sword I use. I just enchanted it from scratch too, it just used the default effect. The Enchanted Arsenal turned out simpler for basic stuff than I thought, very well thought-out mod. Got exactly the effect I want too.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*


Looks even better in third person. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Looks even better in third person. Thanks for the link.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I don't think I will delve into something that complex just yet.. but this mod that it lists as one it uses resources from looks perfect.


Good call the repro just ignored the blacklist and destroyed my merged and bashed patches.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks even better in third person. Thanks for the link.
Click to expand...

Oh noes! There is skin in that screenshot!

Burn her!


----------



## Danja

Does anyone else get their FPS absolutely crushed by Expanded Towns and Cities? I know it's supposed to come with an FPS hit to some degree, but good grief... standing on the bridge looking back at Riverwood, I get 41 FPS with ETAC/USKP/SkyUI/Alternate Start (100% CPU usage on core 0), and 56 FPS with the same mods without ETAC (80% CPU usage on core 0). What is ETAC doing that's so CPU-intensive? Also, if vanilla Riverwood hits 80% usage on an x5650 at 4.17 GHz, how were most people able to play it 3 years ago?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Does anyone else get their FPS absolutely crushed by Expanded Towns and Cities? I know it's supposed to come with an FPS hit to some degree, but good grief... standing on the bridge looking back at Riverwood, I get 41 FPS with ETAC/USKP/SkyUI/Alternate Start (100% CPU usage on core 0), and 56 FPS with the same mods without ETAC (80% CPU usage on core 0). What is ETAC doing that's so CPU-intensive? Also, if vanilla Riverwood hits 80% usage on an x5650 at 4.17 GHz, how were most people able to play it 3 years ago?


It sounds like you have something else going on.. When the game first came out I was playing on the laptop on my sig (AA Disabled) with no issues other than not having enough power to run an ENB. On my current system (and my old GTX 470) I never noticed any major impact from Expanded Towns and Cities.


----------



## greywarden

I'm installing almost all the mods @DiaSin posted previously, and a few of my own, woohoo! The new hardware was running vanilla maxed out, 1080p @ 50-60 fps!


----------



## greywarden

About 105 mods in, mostly texture mods, and this is how my system is performing, I'm really impressed! This is just the wagon ride up to the character creation, I have a few tree/grass mods installed, and that's where the fps drops, I'm adjust the grass density little by little. I think I may also need to run the texture compressor.


----------



## Danja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> It sounds like you have something else going on.. When the game first came out I was playing on the laptop on my sig (AA Disabled) with no issues other than not having enough power to run an ENB. On my current system (and my old GTX 470) I never noticed any major impact from Expanded Towns and Cities.


Looks like it's a combination of my ini settings being too much, and ETaC actually being painful to run. I had two separate issues:

1. Standing on the bridge looking over Riverwood, I dropped from ~58 FPS to ~ 43-45. This was fixed by dropping my fShadowDistance from 5000 to 2500; I got back up to 55 FPS. Looks like ETaC really doesn't like shadows. This got me optimistic, but...

2. Looking toward Riverwood from the Standing Stones, I get 53 FPS without ETaC, and 46 FPS with the mod. This one I can't seem to get around without dropping uGrids from 7 to 5; it looks like ETaC just brings too much geometry to the town. Shame; I don't want to drop uGrids because then I get massive object popping and 50 FPS seems to be the smooth-stutter boundary for me. Looks like I'll have to ditch ETaC..

This is all tested using the performance version of RealVision ENB (latest) and Skyrim Mod Combiner (all .esp files disabled). VRAM usage was ~3.5 on my 4 GB card. Any suggestions, or should I just drop ETaC and be done with it?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Looks like it's a combination of my ini settings being too much, and ETaC actually being painful to run. I had two separate issues:
> 
> 1. Standing on the bridge looking over Riverwood, I dropped from ~58 FPS to ~ 43-45. This was fixed by dropping my fShadowDistance from 5000 to 2500; I got back up to 55 FPS. Looks like ETaC really doesn't like shadows. This got me optimistic, but...
> 
> 2. Looking toward Riverwood from the Standing Stones, I get 53 FPS without ETaC, and 46 FPS with the mod. This one I can't seem to get around without dropping uGrids from 7 to 5; it looks like ETaC just brings too much geometry to the town. Shame; I don't want to drop uGrids because then I get massive object popping and 50 FPS seems to be the smooth-stutter boundary for me. Looks like I'll have to ditch ETaC..
> 
> This is all tested using the performance version of RealVision ENB (latest) and Skyrim Mod Combiner (all .esp files disabled). VRAM usage was ~3.5 on my 4 GB card. Any suggestions, or should I just drop ETaC and be done with it?


Mods that alter props around towns/cities usually break your game performance wise.

Like using TAVE mods, framerate: booyakasha sub 35fps when nearing Riverwood.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Looks like it's a combination of my ini settings being too much, and ETaC actually being painful to run. I had two separate issues:
> 
> 1. Standing on the bridge looking over Riverwood, I dropped from ~58 FPS to ~ 43-45. This was fixed by dropping my fShadowDistance from 5000 to 2500; I got back up to 55 FPS. Looks like ETaC really doesn't like shadows. This got me optimistic, but...
> 
> 2. Looking toward Riverwood from the Standing Stones, I get 53 FPS without ETaC, and 46 FPS with the mod. This one I can't seem to get around without dropping uGrids from 7 to 5; it looks like ETaC just brings too much geometry to the town. Shame; I don't want to drop uGrids because then I get massive object popping and 50 FPS seems to be the smooth-stutter boundary for me. Looks like I'll have to ditch ETaC..
> 
> This is all tested using the performance version of RealVision ENB (latest) and Skyrim Mod Combiner (all .esp files disabled). VRAM usage was ~3.5 on my 4 GB card. Any suggestions, or should I just drop ETaC and be done with it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Mods that alter props around towns/cities usually break your game performance wise.
> 
> Like using TAVE mods, framerate: booyakasha sub 35fps when nearing Riverwood.


Or use a liter enb. I found Opethfeldt 7 to be more friendly on performance then realvision


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Or use a liter enb. I found Opethfeldt 7 to be more friendly on performance then realvision


honestly, the performance version of Realvision isn't bad at all, its the only one that let me hit 60fps outdoors at time. Even the performance True Vision enb never went beyond 42fps, even in doors.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Looks like it's a combination of my ini settings being too much, and ETaC actually being painful to run. I had two separate issues:
> 
> 1. Standing on the bridge looking over Riverwood, I dropped from ~58 FPS to ~ 43-45. This was fixed by dropping my fShadowDistance from 5000 to 2500; I got back up to 55 FPS. Looks like ETaC really doesn't like shadows. This got me optimistic, but...
> 
> 2. Looking toward Riverwood from the Standing Stones, I get 53 FPS without ETaC, and 46 FPS with the mod. This one I can't seem to get around without dropping uGrids from 7 to 5; it looks like ETaC just brings too much geometry to the town. Shame; I don't want to drop uGrids because then I get massive object popping and 50 FPS seems to be the smooth-stutter boundary for me. Looks like I'll have to ditch ETaC..
> 
> This is all tested using the performance version of RealVision ENB (latest) and Skyrim Mod Combiner (all .esp files disabled). VRAM usage was ~3.5 on my 4 GB card. Any suggestions, or should I just drop ETaC and be done with it?


Shadows utterly maul performance.

If you're using 4k shadows go back to 2k. Try the shadow draw distance of 2999, its the threshold for lower quality shadows.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danja*
> 
> Looks like it's a combination of my ini settings being too much, and ETaC actually being painful to run. I had two separate issues:
> 
> 1. Standing on the bridge looking over Riverwood, I dropped from ~58 FPS to ~ 43-45. This was fixed by dropping my fShadowDistance from 5000 to 2500; I got back up to 55 FPS. Looks like ETaC really doesn't like shadows. This got me optimistic, but...
> 
> 2. Looking toward Riverwood from the Standing Stones, I get 53 FPS without ETaC, and 46 FPS with the mod. This one I can't seem to get around without dropping uGrids from 7 to 5; it looks like ETaC just brings too much geometry to the town. Shame; I don't want to drop uGrids because then I get massive object popping and 50 FPS seems to be the smooth-stutter boundary for me. Looks like I'll have to ditch ETaC..
> 
> This is all tested using the performance version of RealVision ENB (latest) and Skyrim Mod Combiner (all .esp files disabled). VRAM usage was ~3.5 on my 4 GB card. Any suggestions, or should I just drop ETaC and be done with it?


Wait.. you were already running ugrids as low as 7 and took that kind of a hit? I've actively run uGrids at 11 on my system and not taken that level of hit from ETAC. The only reason I dropped it back down to 7 is because the load times (even on an SSD) were driving me mad. Like someone mentioned, try just lowering the RESOLUTION of shadows, instead of just render distance.


----------



## DIYDeath

To clarify; the lower your shadow resolution is; the higher your shadow blur should be or you get blocky, ugly shadows. You will have to play with 3 settings to get shadows right and not hurt your performance too badly

shadow resolution

shadow draw distance

shadow blur

Sun Update time and threshhold will also matter; real time shadows hurts performance badly.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

cold old winter is setting in

must hide out in Skyrim until GIRLS back outside again.......where do girls even go when it gets cold ???????????? For that matter, where do they go when they aren't walking around stores, or at bars ????


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> cold old winter is setting in
> 
> must hide out in Skyrim until GIRLS back outside again.......where do girls even go when it gets cold ???????????? For that matter, where do they go when they aren't walking around stores, or at bars ????


the fact there is not any girls is maybe an omen from high above telling u,that u should look for ones in dating-sim games or harder IRL.take your pick


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> cold old winter is setting in
> 
> must hide out in Skyrim until GIRLS back outside again.......where do girls even go when it gets cold ???????????? For that matter, where do they go when they aren't walking around stores, or at bars ????


Home to watch tv or play video games...or read books.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Home to watch tv or play *video games*...or read books.


Still looking for one that is still single -_-.. they get snatched up too fast.


----------



## greywarden

I've got the game modded to the hilt, trying to get requiem to work with alternate start. I did finally get it to work, but I'm running out of RAM (8GB) and the game is crashing. Are the memory settings in ENB going to fix this problem, or do I just need more ram? I can order a second stick and throw it in there.

Well it seemed to be working fine (got RAM notice from windows, but no shutdown) and then it said this...



How do I fix that with Tes5edit?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I've got the game modded to the hilt, trying to get requiem to work with alternate start. I did finally get it to work, but I'm running out of RAM (8GB) and the game is crashing. Are the memory settings in ENB going to fix this problem, or do I just need more ram? I can order a second stick and throw it in there.
> 
> Well it seemed to be working fine (got RAM notice from windows, but no shutdown) and then it said this...
> 
> 
> 
> How do I fix that with Tes5edit?


Is requiem really worth the trouble it would take to get it working on a heavily modded install? All the compatibility patches and whatnot?

Edit: Also.. I see it talks about blocking being essential.. does that mean I won't be able to survive as a spellsword?


----------



## Nephalem

If you want an overhaul I'd probably recommend SkyRe, I tried Requim and it is in all honesty terrible, it also looks as though that screenshot is from an existing save? That could also be a problem if that save was not started with Requim installed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I've got the game modded to the hilt, trying to get requiem to work with alternate start. I did finally get it to work, but I'm running out of RAM (8GB) and the game is crashing. Are the memory settings in ENB going to fix this problem, or do I just need more ram? I can order a second stick and throw it in there.
> 
> Well it seemed to be working fine (got RAM notice from windows, but no shutdown) and then it said this...
> 
> 
> 
> How do I fix that with Tes5edit?
> 
> 
> 
> Is requiem really worth the trouble it would take to get it working on a heavily modded install? All the compatibility patches and whatnot?
Click to expand...

requiem is the beez neez if you want to die....lots. Learn to kite...HARD. Honestly, for requiem I would make a seperate M.O. profile and keep it to mostly textures/enb. Totally worth a good run if you have not tried it.


----------



## greywarden

Idk, I think I'm done trying. I do have this young nord race that came out of nowhere. It's head has two foreheads, too haha. I'm about done trying to get it installed.

I found the carry weight section in TES5edit, but I can't edit it, also, all my races have 300 carry weight... why aren't they changed by Requiem???


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Honestly the best way to go about it is use MO, put all your graphical/visual changes in, and then just use requiem, and maybe a few gameplay changes requiem supports, and then start from there. It's a totally different experience, so in my experience it's easier to just start from the beginning.

After having played it for a while (level 35 currently, which is like level 70+ in vanilla), I'm loving it. There's some aspects I don't like, but others I do, the ones I hate I can turn off in the MCM, and if I ever get bored of walking around I'll just enable fast travel. I feel like I'm going to run out of quests before I hit max level, I've beaten dark brotherhood, companions, am somewhat far in the main quest, the rest I've barely even started, but even then I feel like I'll finish all the content before. I like overhauls for the fact that they change everything, and it keeps me interested by keeping things different. I won't be rotating back to vanilla or SkyRe for a while, as Requiem is more time consuming, but overall I like it more than I'll ever like SkyRe, and probably vanilla.

I have over 100k gold, which is more I ever got in vanilla, it's in part because I'm selling so much more, but it's also because I spend more time trying to get better prices through speech, adding enchantments, potions etc. Almost all my money goes into training though, but man those dragon bones/scales made a ton of cash.


----------



## DiaSin

If I don't have anything that makes major changes to the game mechanics will requiem work without starting a new save?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> requiem is the beez neez if you want to die....lots. Learn to kite...HARD. Honestly, for requiem I would make a seperate M.O. profile and keep it to mostly textures/enb. Totally worth a good run if you have not tried it.


Nope, Requim is not the beez neez as you so described, Requim is the devil spawn except turns out his child is even more even evil, seriously, I have put over 500 hours into the Dark Souls games, they're hard but fun hard. Reqium makes the game damned near impossible, I tried playing a Paladin kind of character, only thing is you can't use heavy armour without the first 2 perks you can't hit people effectively with a sword without the first perk and you get no healing spell until the first perk of the Restoration tree, not to mention all of the god freakin damned bandits use maces or warhammers which shred heavy armour. So in short if you don't want to be able to make any progress yes Requim is the "beez neez" however if you want to actually be able to play your game SkyRe makes things harder whilst still being playable and you can use the Reproccer to create your own private patches


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Difficulty wise, I've had no problems as a sneak character, and from my experience the hardest opponents are those with heavy armor, and they're given the same perks that we can use. Heavy armor and magicka do not mix at all, until level 50 heavy armor or so, and restoration is gimped in order to put more emphasis on potions. I've barely dabbled in Restoration, but I'm still able to make use of it now that my light armor character doesn't have any negative effects in regards to magic.

Basically if you want to make a paladin heavy armor/restoration build, you have to either start out as a mage, or a heavy armor warrior, and while leveling find a trainer to train you in heavy armor so you can reach level 50 quickly.

Requiem is not as flexible in class creation as Skyrim is, it requires much more work to get to the same point as a build in Skyrim, but there's still the same number of possibilities in the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> If I don't have anything that makes major changes to the game mechanics will requiem work without starting a new save?


I want to say no, just because it's almost always necessary for any overhaul mod to start a new save. Overhauls aren't really meant to be played somewhere in the middle. Requiem affects more than SkyRe does, and if I remembe correctly you had to start a new save for that, and you definitely had to start a new character when uninstalling.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Difficulty wise, I've had no problems as a sneak character, and from my experience the hardest opponents are those with heavy armor, and they're given the same perks that we can use. Heavy armor and magicka do not mix at all, until level 50 heavy armor or so, and restoration is gimped in order to put more emphasis on potions. I've barely dabbled in Restoration, but I'm still able to make use of it now that my light armor character doesn't have any negative effects in regards to magic.
> 
> Basically if you want to make a paladin heavy armor/restoration build, you have to either start out as a mage, or a heavy armor warrior, and while leveling find a trainer to train you in heavy armor so you can reach level 50 quickly.
> 
> Requiem is not as flexible in class creation as Skyrim is, it requires much more work to get to the same point as a build in Skyrim, but there's still the same number of possibilities in the end.
> I want to say no, just because it's almost always necessary for any overhaul mod to start a new save. Overhauls aren't really meant to be played somewhere in the middle. Requiem affects more than SkyRe does, and if I remembe correctly you had to start a new save for that, and you definitely had to start a new character when uninstalling.


Even if I am only like level 11? I have barely touched side quests, if at all, and for the main story the last thing I dead was read the elder scroll.

Edit: GAHHH!!! I just tried installing it.. MO popped up saying I was missing Dawnguard.. I don't have Dawnguard. I used to use a copy of Dawnguard that steam downloaded on its own once when I hadn't bought it, I just backed up the files and pasted them into each install.. but they are too old now, mods that require dawnguard are unstable. I guess I will try requiem once dawnguard goes on a decent sale.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Even if I am only like level 11? I have barely touched side quests, if at all, and for the main story the last thing I dead was read the elder scroll.
> 
> Edit: GAHHH!!! I just tried installing it.. MO popped up saying I was missing Dawnguard.. I don't have Dawnguard. I used to use a copy of Dawnguard that steam downloaded on its own once when I hadn't bought it, I just backed up the files and pasted them into each install.. but they are too old now, mods that require dawnguard are unstable. I guess I will try requiem once dawnguard goes on a decent sale.


I think there's a non dawnguard version, but it's outdated. That or I'm thinking of SkyRe.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I think there's a non dawnguard version, but it's outdated. That or I'm thinking of SkyRe.


Even if there was.. theres no non-dawnguard version of the patches..


----------



## Danja

Just a heads up... most of those patches aren't made for the latest version of Requiem (1.8.1.1). Azirok claims he will start releasing them soon; in the meantime, if you want to use them you need Requiem 1.7.3. Alternatively, if you search the Nexus for "Requiem" and sort by the most recently updated mods, you'll find a couple people have already made their own patches for the most essential mods, but nothing near the scope of Azirok's projects.

Also, for Requiem 1.8.1.1, you do need to start a new game.

I like the mod even though it's very difficult in the beginning. I always found it immersion breaking in both vanilla and SkyRe that my character progressed to be a dragon slayer, but still got owned by simple groups of bandits occasionally because they levelled. Requiem fixes that problem.


----------



## EmL

I really want to get in to Skyrim again since I haven't touched it in about a year and half, these are the mods I've got but it feels as if something's missing.










I've only played for about 30 mins to an hour, but I don't know.. Something doesn't feel right, might be the melee combat.

Any tips?









Edit: I added Deadly Mutilations and Duel - Combat Realism, and removed Locational Damage. Imma give it another go.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Locational damage always seemed buggy to me, though I love the concept and wish it was in there from the start. Maybe animations is your problem? Making weapon swinging sound and feel like it has more weight does a lot.


----------



## EmL

Immersive Animations? I like the look of the weapon swinging, just doesn't feel right.









Edit: With Duel the fighting is much more fluid!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Locational damage always seemed buggy to me, though I love the concept and wish it was in there from the start. Maybe animations is your problem? Making weapon swinging sound and feel like it has more weight does a lot.


Locational Damage isn't buggy but it does destroy papyrus if you have other script heavy mods. I recently removed it and saw a huge boost in stability.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49036
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/36334/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9201/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/8429/?

Will probably all help.

I have dozens and dozens of recommendations so if you can narrow down the scope of what you're looking for I can probably find it.


----------



## Alvarado

I'd use http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/57859/? over http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49036/? Just saying.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'd use http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/57859/? over http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49036/? Just saying.


once you learn how to use Immersive 1st person Camera its much, much better. But learning it takes a ton of fiddling.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> once you learn how to use Immersive 1st person Camera its much, much better. But learning it takes a ton of fiddling.


I used to use it but the mcm menu....so many settings... enhanced camera is very plug an play.


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I used to use it but the mcm menu....so many settings... enhanced camera is very plug an play.


I agree. I tried the Immersive First Person mod first, but it was so much hassle and so weird without setting it up so I switched over to enhanced first person mod instead.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I used to use it but the mcm menu....so many settings... enhanced camera is very plug an play.


All you have to do is enable the hotkey, it does the rest unless you have very specific preferences, for me I have the camera revert back to normal when I aim my bow.


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58980/? Holy crap. no more flickering fences when using an enb, or at least that's what it says it does. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## greywarden

I don't think I've ever had that problem, but I'm trying it out.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Wow... those are some nice fences, definitely getting them.

Never had flickering fences, I've had a whole lot of weird flickering in blackreach and the soul cairn though, that's about it.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Wow... those are some nice fences, definitely getting them.
> 
> Never had flickering fences, I've had a whole lot of weird flickering in blackreach and the soul cairn though, that's about it.


If you use enb just use a d3d9_smaa file instead, keep the quality fences and remove the flickering.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Is there a way to disable the fallout style death cam ?

I actually find it annoying.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is there a way to disable the fallout style death cam ?
> 
> I actually find it annoying.


Download Skytweak, set killcam to 0% or download Dance of Death, set kill cam to 1st person+use a camera mod.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is there a way to disable the fallout style death cam ?
> 
> I actually find it annoying.


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/18938/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/23263/?

I use the first one, I personally only hate the ranged/mage ones, but then again I never end up doing melee characters, so that's part of my issue. Ranged/mage killcams were done in a later patch and I feel they were too rushed, plus as a sneaking character, having time being eaten up gets ridiculous if the killcam activates even though I missed.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/23263/?


That ini edit is *exactly* the type of method I was hoping existed.

I really didn't want to rely on a mod.

Thanks.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> That ini edit is *exactly* the type of method I was hoping existed.
> 
> I really didn't want to rely on a mod.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, an ini setting is much simpler for such a small change, I probably should make the switch at some point.


----------



## Blze001

I finally decided to try and do the whole "mod the proper way" thing with Mod Organizer, TES5Edit cleaning and LOOT, just to see what all the fuss was about.

I didn't know you could add a dozen mods at once and not guarantee a CTD... it's a novel concept.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I finally decided to try and do the whole "mod the proper way" thing with Mod Organizer, TES5Edit cleaning and LOOT, just to see what all the fuss was about.
> 
> I didn't know you could add a dozen mods at once and not guarantee a CTD... it's a novel concept.


Yup, its amazing.


----------



## HarrisLam

so I've come in here once before. It was to post my new character made in the summer shortly after I got the game from this summer sale and getting a bit of mods up. Had been very slowly going through the game (managed 7x hours during these months)

I'm very happy to announce that I've finally gathered all the required ingredients for my desired mage robe. I've been waiting for this moment for a long time, the main ingredient for this robe is 6 flawless rubies and it had been a pain trying to collect that many....

Now that I've gotten it though, I'll be starting to do some screenshooting. Anyone care to enlighten me on how I can remove the compass bar above and the middle pointer? I mean I'd like to keep them in the game (for now), just have them disappear when I need to take screens.


----------



## DIYDeath

congrats!

I think I'll follow suit


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> congrats!
> 
> I think I'll follow suit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OMG skin!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> so I've come in here once before. It was to post my new character made in the summer shortly after I got the game from this summer sale and getting a bit of mods up. Had been very slowly going through the game (managed 7x hours during these months)
> 
> I'm very happy to announce that I've finally gathered all the required ingredients for my desired mage robe. I've been waiting for this moment for a long time, the main ingredient for this robe is 6 flawless rubies and it had been a pain trying to collect that many....
> 
> Now that I've gotten it though, I'll be starting to do some screenshooting. Anyone care to enlighten me on how I can remove the compass bar above and the middle pointer? I mean I'd like to keep them in the game (for now), just have them disappear when I need to take screens.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would use Ihud http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/3222/?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> congrats!
> 
> I think I'll follow suit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG skin!
Click to expand...

Burn them!
Burn them all!
Burn them all til there is no flesh left to be seen!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Burn them!
> Burn them all!
> Burn them all til there is no flesh left to be seen!


Speaking of...


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> congrats!
> 
> I think I'll follow suit


That is some sweet armor, what is it?


----------



## Dunan

That's some sweet armor, what is it?

OK the site is freaking out again asking if I want to leave the page when i click submit....


----------



## DIYDeath

A mix between a random armor I found on modtype and Sotteta Necromancer Outfit on nexus.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> A mix between a random armor I found of modtype and Sotteta Necromancer Outfit on nexus.


ok thanks, got it off the nexus


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Burn them!
> Burn them all!
> Burn them all til there is no flesh left to be seen!


Did realizt the shadows were crappy till long after I took that shot


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Did realizt the shadows were crappy till long after I took that shot


Which Orc stronghold is she planning to hydrate? Sweet mother of...well apparently an entire Orc stronghold...lol.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Did realizt the shadows were crappy till long after I took that shot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More skin!


----------



## HarrisLam

ROFL I meant to post it on the awesome pic thread, how did it end up here lol.....

This is embarrassing...let me re-post over there


----------



## Alvarado

Perkus Maximus got pushed back to nov 11th








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> ROFL I meant to post it on the awesome pic thread, how did it end up here lol.....
> 
> This is embarrassing...let me re-post over there


Easy mistake.


----------



## mk16

hey I thought we said no skin was to be shown here?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> hey I thought we said no skin was to be shown here?


I'm sorry, I'll cover up, here you go:


BTW it still isn't finished -_-.. still have to put finish on it along with finishing boots, and touch up on the paint a little bit. The detailing is a bit too white I'll probably get some silver paint instead.


----------



## greywarden

I was drinking, lol.

That's pretty awesome looking archie!


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> I'm sorry, I'll cover up, here you go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW it still isn't finished -_-.. still have to put finish on it along with finishing boots, and touch up on the paint a little bit. The detailing is a bit too white I'll probably get some silver paint instead.


Wait, wait WHAT?!? Is that a model of some sort? Took a while of staring but finally figured out it looked actually real more than a screenshot.


----------



## mk16

ocn dont fail me now! i need the steelsword.nif and firstpersonsteelsword.ni, because of where i am and how bad my internets are right now i cant download skyrim and getthem for myself. can someone help me?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Wait, wait WHAT?!? Is that a model of some sort? Took a while of staring but finally figured out it looked actually real more than a screenshot.


Lol are you kidding me? That's me, in actual armor







. And here I am nitpicking every single detail, it's still nowhere near perfect. I was originally going to photoshop the heck out of it paste it onto a Skyrim background and say "hey what mods does this guy use, the ebony armor looks so realistic" and see if anyone figured it out







. Couldn't pass up the cover up excuse though.

Yep, that was my entire month of July + Fall break, I don't regret it right now, but maybe when the semester is over and my grades are up I will.


----------



## Blze001

So, I'm sitting at 45fps on my GTX-780 right now... how crazy would I be to try and turn DSR on now that it's fully supported? Think I'd drop into the 30s? 20s?


----------



## greywarden

I turned on DSR 4.0x yesterday with my 750 Ti and it didn't seem to make a difference, I took some screenies, but they came out @ 1080p, maybe it wasn't actually on?


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So, I'm sitting at 45fps on my GTX-780 right now... how cI carazy would I be to try and turn DSR on now that it's fully supported? Think I'd drop into the 30s? 20s?


I can't say for sure but I tried DSR from 4K to 1440p on my KPE and I'd never heard my card working whilst playing DkS2 not even while it was still only my Windforce 770, with DSR my card sounded like it does when trying to run Watch Dogs







So it does push it VERY hard


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I turned on DSR 4.0x yesterday with my 750 Ti and it didn't seem to make a difference, I took some screenies, but they came out @ 1080p, maybe it wasn't actually on?


Did you enable it in game? once you turn DSR on in the NVCP you have to set the in game resolution to whatever say 2160P for example. If you mean desktop, then it should be listed in your screen resolution options.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Did you enable it in game? once you turn DSR on in the NVCP you have to set the in game resolution to whatever say 2160P for example. If you mean desktop, then it should be listed in your screen resolution options.


Oh, ok, maybe I'll try that out, now. Thanks.

[edit] it just crashed at 4K lol


----------



## gtarmanrob

got my new ASUS PG278Q ... this game in 3D @ 1440p.... mind, blown.


----------



## Alvarado

Edit: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/59849/?

Perkus Maximus is almost out! or should be by the time you see this post.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> got my new ASUS PG278Q ... this game in 3D @ 1440p.... mind, blown.


Is that the rog swift you picked up?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> got my new ASUS PG278Q ... this game in 3D @ 1440p.... mind, blown.


Is it really worth it ?

My only experience with current 3D tech is the 3DS, and in many games it's great.

Edit - Wouldn't 3D on a 1440p display actually be 1280 x 720 ?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is it really worth it ?
> 
> My only experience with current 3D tech is the 3DS, and in many games it's great.
> 
> Edit - Wouldn't 3D on a 1440p display actually be 1280 x 720 ?


Depends on the type of 3D. I use my samsung plasma 3d tv with the glasses, the tv's processor takes care of it, leaving my GPU for rendering a true 1080p+ image. And yeah, it looks phenomenal with mods to increase texture quality+a good enb. I think it's because of SSAO working so damn well with the game.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Is that the rog swift you picked up?


yep. loving it so far. havent had much time with Skyrim. ran around a bit then traveled to Whiterun, and a thunder storm broke out. was pretty damn epic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is it really worth it ?
> 
> My only experience with current 3D tech is the 3DS, and in many games it's great.
> 
> Edit - Wouldn't 3D on a 1440p display actually be 1280 x 720 ?


if you have the cash, yeah. i wont ever go back. i started on 3DS too haha, then wanted bigger. now i wanna play everything in 3D, cept my eyes wanna explode after small sessions. and nah apparently this monitor is actual 1440p 3D res. to be honest, thats what it said, i just flicked 3D on and away i went, didnt alter any settings since i had those set up prior.

but yeah, as DIYDeath said, when you pair it with all our awesome mods + ENB profiles, SSAO etc ... wow man. wow.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> yep. loving it so far. havent had much time with Skyrim. ran around a bit then traveled to Whiterun, and a thunder storm broke out. was pretty damn epic.
> if you have the cash, yeah. i wont ever go back. i started on 3DS too haha, then wanted bigger. now i wanna play everything in 3D, cept my eyes wanna explode after small sessions. and nah apparently this monitor is actual 1440p 3D res. to be honest, thats what it said, i just flicked 3D on and away i went, didnt alter any settings since i had those set up prior.
> 
> but yeah, as DIYDeath said, when you pair it with all our awesome mods + ENB profiles, SSAO etc ... wow man. wow.


Ah ok, I was thinking you meant this one but wanted to make sure

http://www.amazon.com/PB278Q-27-Inch-LED-lit-Professional-Graphics/dp/B009C3M7H0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

which surprisingly went up FIFTY DOLLARS overnight







when I was thinking over picking one up TOMORROW


----------



## TTheuns

Hey, I am having some trouble.

I walked up to the gates of Whiterun, from the inside of the walls, and the courier approached me. Then Vampires attacked. I got rid of the vampire, and everyone started attacking the courier. I tried waiting 24 in game hours, travelling to different locations and back, but the NPCs keep attacking them.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Hey, I am having some trouble.
> 
> I walked up to the gates of Whiterun, from the inside of the walls, and the courier approached me. Then Vampires attacked. I got rid of the vampire, and everyone started attacking the courier. I tried waiting 24 in game hours, travelling to different locations and back, but the NPCs keep attacking them.


Man, he must have bombed everyone with terrible terrible news, that or they got sick of "nope, sorry, nothing."

maybe try clicking on him, hit disable and then without clicking anything else in the console hit enable to bring him back.


----------



## Speedster159

Just using the Unofficial patches and i'm not sure what to use for arranging the load order?

Should I use the Launcher, LOOT, or BOSS?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Just using the Unofficial patches and i'm not sure what to use for arranging the load order?
> 
> Should I use the Launcher, LOOT, or BOSS?


Loot is an updated version of boss, so use loot if you're going to use one of the two. If you want to manually change the load order, you can use the launcher, but I don't know which patches go in what order, usually it will say on the mod description page.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Loot is an updated version of boss, so use loot if you're going to use one of the two. If you want to manually change the load order, you can use the launcher, but I don't know which patches go in what order, usually it will say on the mod description page.


Yeah the Unofficial patches page does say it..


----------



## Speedster159

How do I verify that my unofficial patches ( or you would call it mods ) are properly installed and working?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How do I verify that my unofficial patches ( or you would call it mods ) are properly installed and working?


Are you installing them with nexus mod manager?


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How do I verify that my unofficial patches ( or you would call it mods ) are properly installed and working?


If the .esp/.esms show up in your load order, that should be all you need. If you want to test each individual bug it fixes to see if it's actually working that way, then you can in-game, but I don't think it's practical to try and test each and every one. But yeah, it's kind of a "trust us, we fixed it" sort of thing.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Are you installing them with nexus mod manager?


Never really been a fan of 'Mod Managers' on any game, so no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> If the .esp/.esms show up in your load order, that should be all you need. If you want to test each individual bug it fixes to see if it's actually working that way, then you can in-game, but I don't think it's practical to try and test each and every one. But yeah, it's kind of a "trust us, we fixed it" sort of thing.


Alright then. I did just do a quest that was fixed in the Unofficial patches so I guess it's working fine.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Are you installing them with nexus mod manager?
> 
> 
> 
> Never really been a fan of 'Mod Managers' on any game, so no.
Click to expand...

That is fine if all you are doing is adding the unofficial patches. No need really with just those few files. When you want to start getting into some gameplay/graphic changes, you are going to really want a mod manager, because you can trash an install in a very short amount of time flying solo.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Never really been a fan of 'Mod Managers' on any game, so no.
> Alright then. I did just do a quest that was fixed in the Unofficial patches so I guess it's working fine.


Most vanilla Skyrim quests work the majority of the time, there's just occasionally annoying quirks that prevent you from completing it. Completing one quest doesn't prove anything, and you'll still run into more problems, especially as you add more mobs, but it's meant to reduce the number of problems overall that occur.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> Most vanilla Skyrim quests work the majority of the time, there's just occasionally annoying quirks that prevent you from completing it. Completing one quest doesn't prove anything, and you'll still run into more problems, especially as you add more mobs, but it's meant to reduce the number of problems overall that occur.


Well it's only Vanilla + more fixes so that's good.

Oh the quest I did was "Missing In Action" and the fix is this time I can ask the General for the release order rather than causing a ruckus with the Thalmor.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I need some help with something.
My Skyrim installation has been incredibly messed up for a while now and I can't figure out why. I gave up a few months ago and decided to just not play anymore, but the past few days I decided to figure it out once and for all and I've been working to fix it.

The problem is this: Whenever I load an exterior save (clean save, old save, new save, no matter) my game crashes immediately. But here's where it gets weird. If I load a save in an interior (or start a new file) and get the game started, I can load the save in the exterior and play without a problem. Actually, with all the recent bugfixing I've done it plays really well now.

Things I've tried
-I slimmed down my load order from ~190 to ~135 mods (will post load order at end)
-Made sure ENB is correctly configured to help with memory (~3.5gb use of my 4gb VRAM)
-Checked to make sure Sheson's patch is still working properly and that blocks aren't full
-Checked Papyrus logs and removed most mods and scripts throwing multiple error codes
-Used TESVEdit and removed most mods causing lots of errors (DLCs too - I am disappoint, Bethesda)
-Tried running the game with a new save, still happens after my intial save
-Tried running the game with 0 mods, and a new save
-Compressed my textures and resized the >4096 ones
-Made sure my ini's are still tweaked properly (they seem to be, I will attach)

I did remove my Meshes folder for a bit and the game started up flawlessly every single time. I figured maybe a corrupt mesh, but process of elimination yielded nothing. What I did find out, however, is that after a certain amount of meshes (not many, ran the game with many more for years without problem) I get the issue.

What confuses me is that if this was a problem with the amount of high poly meshes (I use SMIM and parallax mods), wouldn't the problem appear regardless of whether or not the game is running? I consider myself a pretty advanced user, I can usually figure out just about any problem and I do all manual installations, but I am incredibly stuck on this.

Plugins/ini's

skyrimprefs.txt 4k .txt file


skyrim.txt 3k .txt file


plugins.txt 3k .txt file


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I need some help with something.
> My Skyrim installation has been incredibly messed up for a while now and I can't figure out why. I gave up a few months ago and decided to just not play anymore, but the past few days I decided to figure it out once and for all and I've been working to fix it.
> 
> The problem is this: Whenever I load an exterior save (clean save, old save, new save, no matter) my game crashes immediately.


it sounds like you have a conflict with something outside (2 or more mods modifing the same element when outside) try looking in tes5edit and see what the conflicts are. If that is fruitless, maybe try reverifing the game cache through steam. I would look at any mods that affect weather first (if conflicts are the problem, it is likely them)


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> it sounds like you have a conflict with something outside (2 or more mods modifing the same element when outside) try looking in tes5edit and see what the conflicts are. If that is fruitless, maybe try reverifing the game cache through steam. I would look at any mods that affect weather first (if conflicts are the problem, it is likely them)


Quote:


> -Tried running the game with 0 mods, and a new save


I ran the game with a new save and no mods enabled and this still happened. I removed all plugins and bsa files so that rules out any mod conflicts. As much as I want to avoid verifying game files I might have to give that a shot. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I ran the game with a new save and no mods enabled and this still happened. I removed all plugins and bsa files so that rules out any mod conflicts. As much as I want to avoid verifying game files I might have to give that a shot. Thanks for your input though.


Sorry didn't see that line, was reading post on my phone. best of luck.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I ran the game with a new save and no mods enabled and this still happened. I removed all plugins and bsa files so that rules out any mod conflicts. As much as I want to avoid verifying game files I might have to give that a shot. Thanks for your input though.


Or....just load everything up in tes5edit and it'll tell you which mod is missing which master, you can even check to see if there are any major conflicts in tes5edit and resole them there.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Or....just load everything up in tes5edit and it'll tell you which mod is missing which master, you can even check to see if there are any major conflicts in tes5edit and resole them there.


Quote:


> -Used TESVEdit and removed most mods causing lots of errors (DLCs too - I am disappoint, Bethesda)


I know you're trying to help and I appreciate that, but I already stated the things I tried in my initial post. I'm not missing any master files, either.

I just finished some homework and I'm gonna keep troubleshooting. This is an incredibly frustrating problem.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I know you're trying to help and I appreciate that, but I already stated the things I tried in my initial post. I'm not missing any master files, either.
> 
> I just finished some homework and I'm gonna keep troubleshooting. This is an incredibly frustrating problem.


Yeah, your info about tes5edit there tells me you're not doing what you need to with that program. That's not a problem but dont get like that when someone is telling you what to do to solve your issues.

Load your plugins in tes5edit, make your merged patch and check for the red blocks which indicate a conflict. Specifically check for world space and cell edits that are red as they are congruent to your symptoms.

If you've done that and nothing sticks out then you probably removed a mod mid play through and papyrus is trying to launch a invalid script multiple times and failing or it could be a corrupted file if you use NMM as NMM does sometimes screw up installations (rare and usually it'll give you a 7zip error).

If its a script issue you can try the skyrim save cleaner but its not guaranteed to work.

Here's the crappy part if tes5edit doesnt work out for you: you're looking at a fresh install which will more than likely mean a new game.
Issues with script errors typically happen if you mess up your merged/bashed patches or if you uninstall a mod on an existing save. Make sure you make your bashed and marged patches before your dynamically made patches (such as asis, automatic variants, etc) and never, ever uninstall a mod with scripts mid game unless the mod has specific instructions or options in the mcm menu on deactivating the mod.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Yeah, your info about tes5edit there tells me you're not doing what you need to with that program. That's not a problem but dont get like that when someone is telling you what to do to solve your issues.
> 
> Load your plugins in tes5edit, make your merged patch and check for the red blocks which indicate a conflict. Specifically check for world space and cell edits that are red as they are congruent to your symptoms.
> 
> If you've done that and nothing sticks out then you probably removed a mod mid play through and papyrus is trying to launch a invalid script multiple times and failing or it could be a corrupted file if you use NMM as NMM does sometimes screw up installations (rare and usually it'll give you a 7zip error).
> 
> If its a script issue you can try the skyrim save cleaner but its not guaranteed to work.
> 
> Here's the crappy part if tes5edit doesnt work out for you: you're looking at a fresh install which will more than likely mean a new game.
> Issues with script errors typically happen if you mess up your merged/bashed patches or if you uninstall a mod on an existing save. Make sure you make your bashed and marged patches before your dynamically made patches (such as asis, automatic variants, etc) and never, ever uninstall a mod with scripts mid game unless the mod has specific instructions or options in the mcm menu on deactivating the mod.


Get like what? I didn't give a snippy response or anything, if I came off that way then that was my mistake. I did go through TESVedit and remove most major conflicts, also in my post I stated that I was testing using a new save every time and that I checked and removed most script errors. I also do not use NMM or any mod manager, I do all manual installations and use Mod Manager for load order.

Anyway, I _think_ I may have found my issue. In skyrim.ini I had iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=4, setting it to 6 seems to have fixed the problem. I'll have to do some more testing to confirm, it's odd though because I did test a previous ini that was working. Maybe I copied the wrong one or something.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Get like what? I didn't give a snippy response or anything, if I came off that way then that was my mistake.


"I know you're trying to help and I appreciate that, but I already stated the things I tried in my initial post." Is pretty passive aggressive when I suggested stuff with tes5edit that you didnt say you did. Either case I dont really care or else I wouldnt have responded back. Most people wont help you though if you do that just a heads up.
Quote:


> I did go through TESVedit and remove most major conflicts, also in my post I stated that I was testing using a new save every time and that I checked and removed most script errors. I also do not use NMM or any mod manager, I do all manual installations and use Mod Manager for load order.


Well then you dont have to worry about the save editor and its simply a file somewhere that is causing issues. If you're getting errors with papyrus on a new save you may have a fubar'd install.
Quote:


> Anyway, I _think_ I may have found my issue. In skyrim.ini I had iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=4, setting it to 6 seems to have fixed the problem. I'll have to do some more testing to confirm, it's odd though because I did test a previous ini that was working. Maybe I copied the wrong one or something.


What the? That shouldn't fix anything. Something funky is happening here, dont expect the fix to stick and when it crashes next either reinstall or show us the papyrus errors you're getting, just the ends couple of lines should be fine.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Anyway, I _think_ I may have found my issue. In skyrim.ini I had iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=4, setting it to 6 seems to have fixed the problem. I'll have to do some more testing to confirm, it's odd though because I did test a previous ini that was working. Maybe I copied the wrong one or something.


That was going to be my suggestion, to either get a new copy of Skyrim completely or to delete and recreate the ini files. You could have disabled all the mods and ran the game "as Vanila" but some ini tweak could have been messing with it, or possibly even your ENB or something located in the Skyrim folder itself, like SKSE or any type of memory patches, etc.

If the game crashes for you in a Vanilla state (no mods, but previously modded) then those are the 2 things I would blame first, broken game or ini files. After that I would be looking at video drivers or something outside of Skyrim itself.

Hopefully you got it solved, but that was a strange fix. It actually may have been something like VRAM bursting, when you load up an exterior and your VRAM utilization goes up to high and overloads the engine. I've had that happen to me before when I was trying to over-mod for my hardware.


----------



## Chubrock

I would first start by downloading a stable mod list VIA S.T.E.P. guide http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.9 before any ENB's


----------



## Alvarado

SkyComplete! this mod is amazing, such a simple idea. It'll track quests that you have't finished, locations that you have't discovered, and books/spell tomes that your missing.


----------



## mk16

i've been a little busy as of late


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> i've been a little busy as of late
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+rep for the super lore friendly goggle things


----------



## Zen00

So, best total conversion mod? Should I download Skyrim Mario, Skyrim Ponies, Skyrim Fallout, or another one?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I wanted to play Skyrim again but the game looks dated now. I know there are Mods but i dont want to spend time trying MODs one by one. Is there MOD pack to enhance the game graphically? I dont want to change the game in any other way.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I wanted to play Skyrim again but the game looks dated now. I know there are Mods but i dont want to spend time trying MODs one by one. Is there MOD pack to enhance the game graphically? I dont want to change the game in any other way.


ENBs! killer of frames


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> ENBs! killer of frames


This one: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> ENBs! killer of frames
> 
> 
> 
> This one: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?
Click to expand...

That's the one I always end up using.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> That's the one I always end up using.


Sounds good.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> This one: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


That would work some say its overrated but eh it all comes down to how you want the game to look. Luckily with enbs, its safe to install/uninstall whenever so just keep trying them out till you find one you like.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I wanted to play Skyrim again but the game looks dated now. I know there are Mods but i dont want to spend time trying MODs one by one. Is there MOD pack to enhance the game graphically? I dont want to change the game in any other way.


I run the SMIM and all the suggested mods, loaded via Nexxus mod manager.

SMIM on the nexxus


----------



## ZealotKi11er

After loading many mods the game looks better but not really worth the time. Had more problems after so i just removed them all. Why cant Skyrim use something like Cryengine. Also why cant anyone make a mod pack that install everything at once.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> After loading many mods the game looks better but not really worth the time. Had more problems after so i just removed them all. Why cant Skyrim use something like Cryengine. Also why cant anyone make a mod pack that install everything at once.


If nexus had a an option to select multiple mods and just install them one after another, and just go throught the option prompts, I wouldn't mind so much.


----------



## slickwilly

There is always the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project, they even have their own MOD organizer now

The Skyrim STEP site


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> There is always the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project, they even have their own MOD organizer now
> 
> The Skyrim STEP site


Might give that a try. Looks well done.


----------



## slickwilly

Mo creates a separate folder for your mods, it does not install them over your game files, making it easier to correct mistakes in load order or conflicting mods

Edit
problem solved (maybe)


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> There is always the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project, they even have their own MOD organizer now
> 
> The Skyrim STEP site


I think I will try this,looks easier to do for me,thanks for the post.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> There is always the Skyrim Total Enhancement Project, they even have their own MOD organizer now
> 
> The Skyrim STEP site
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will try this,looks easier to do for me,thanks for the post.
Click to expand...

I can vouch for that being a great way to get a stable install


----------



## bigkahuna360

Hey guys, I have an issue where when I go to fast travel, all of the rivers are invisible or using cloud textures? Anyone know a fix?


Spoiler: Load Order



Skyrim.esm
Update.esm
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Dawnguard.esm
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Dragonborn.esm
Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
Wyrmstooth.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
HighResTexturePack01.esp
HighResTexturePack02.esp
HighResTexturePack03.esp
SkyUI.esp
BetterQuestObjectives.esp
BarenziahQuestMarkers.esp
BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
SaturationBoost.esp
SpeechTree.esp
Gold ingot.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
Moss Rocks.esp
realrainCoT.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
DSAMG - Miraak Music Fixes.esp
SplashofRain.esp
Arrowsmith.esp
Crossbows_Basic_Collection_EN_LL.esp
KMKSoulGemCraft.esp
Better Dynamic Snow.esp
Real Roads.esp
randomthunder.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
Lightweight Potions and Poisons.esp
DynamicSpells.esp
balanceddestructionv4.esp
FollowerWander2.esp
Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
Realistic crime report radius.esp
Beards.esp
ImprovedSkillBooks.esp
Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
mintylightningmod.esp
Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
ingot recovery.esp
Lawrens RNG Guards.esp
prod80_CoT_patch_FogEdition.esp
ShootingStars.esp
Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
Crafting Locations Improvedv462comp.esp
GloriousEnviroments.esp
Betteranimals.esp
BetterBreezehome.esp
SoS - The Wilds.esp
SoS - Civilization.esp
falmerrace.esp
ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch_ESS.esp
Fixed Followers.esp
HigherLevelEnemies.esp
reduced distance npc greetings.esp
SoS - The Dungeons.esp
DynamicMerchants.esp
Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
Cartographers Map Markers.esp
Birds.esp
MVABasic.esp
SMIM-Merged-All.esp
buildablehouse.esp
dragonsoulstoperks.esp
Purewaters.esp
Chesko_Frostfall.esp
MidasSkyrim.esp
Dungeons 4.esp
DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp
Dungeons Chapter 1.esp
Dungeons Swamp of the Dead.esp
Dungeons Vault of Elements.esp
Silver smithing NEW.esp
Dungeons Chapter 2.esp
Dungeons Chapter 3 Crystal Forest.esp
Dungeons Realm of Darkness.esp
disablelydiatradedialog.esp
moredragonloot.esp
CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp
The Dance of Death - Dawnguard Edition.esp
UnreadBooksGlow.esp
When Vampires Attack.esp
WVExpansion.esp
PrvtI_HeavyArmory.esp
Bashed Patch, 0.esp
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
ELFX - NoBreezehome.esp
ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
ELFX - Dragonborn.esp
Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
Immersive Sounds - Magic.esp
Immersive Sounds - Weaponry.esp
ISWeaponry Enhanced Blood Patch.esp
Immersive Patrols II.esp
AOS.esp
AOS2_EBT Patch.esp
AOS2_CoT3_1_patch.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
dD-Larger Splatter Size.esp
Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp
BFSEffects.esp
Birdsofskyrim.esp
BlockSparkles.esp
Cloaks.esp
Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
Elemental Staves.esp
ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
Footprints.esp
Brows.esp
zz_GDRAHoods.esp
fallentreebridges.esp
LadyKdCirclets.esp
alvor's house dynamic.esp
NoTint.esm
EpisodeParallax.esp
Real Clouds.esp
RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
SFO - Dragonborn.esp
Shadows - Dawnguard.esp
Shadows - Weather Tweaks.esp
Shadows - Skyrim.esp
Unique Grasses.esp
Unique Uniques.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an issue where when I go to fast travel, all of the rivers are invisible or using cloud textures? Anyone know a fix?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Load Order
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Dragonborn.esm
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
> Wyrmstooth.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> BarenziahQuestMarkers.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
> SaturationBoost.esp
> SpeechTree.esp
> Gold ingot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
> Moss Rocks.esp
> realrainCoT.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
> DSAMG - Miraak Music Fixes.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Arrowsmith.esp
> Crossbows_Basic_Collection_EN_LL.esp
> KMKSoulGemCraft.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> Real Roads.esp
> randomthunder.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
> Lightweight Potions and Poisons.esp
> DynamicSpells.esp
> balanceddestructionv4.esp
> FollowerWander2.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Realistic crime report radius.esp
> Beards.esp
> ImprovedSkillBooks.esp
> Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
> mintylightningmod.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> ingot recovery.esp
> Lawrens RNG Guards.esp
> prod80_CoT_patch_FogEdition.esp
> ShootingStars.esp
> Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
> Crafting Locations Improvedv462comp.esp
> GloriousEnviroments.esp
> Betteranimals.esp
> BetterBreezehome.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> falmerrace.esp
> ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_ESS.esp
> Fixed Followers.esp
> HigherLevelEnemies.esp
> reduced distance npc greetings.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> DynamicMerchants.esp
> Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Cartographers Map Markers.esp
> Birds.esp
> MVABasic.esp
> SMIM-Merged-All.esp
> buildablehouse.esp
> dragonsoulstoperks.esp
> Purewaters.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> MidasSkyrim.esp
> Dungeons 4.esp
> DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 1.esp
> Dungeons Swamp of the Dead.esp
> Dungeons Vault of Elements.esp
> Silver smithing NEW.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 2.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 3 Crystal Forest.esp
> Dungeons Realm of Darkness.esp
> disablelydiatradedialog.esp
> moredragonloot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp
> The Dance of Death - Dawnguard Edition.esp
> UnreadBooksGlow.esp
> When Vampires Attack.esp
> WVExpansion.esp
> PrvtI_HeavyArmory.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> ELFX - NoBreezehome.esp
> ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
> ELFX - Dragonborn.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Magic.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Weaponry.esp
> ISWeaponry Enhanced Blood Patch.esp
> Immersive Patrols II.esp
> AOS.esp
> AOS2_EBT Patch.esp
> AOS2_CoT3_1_patch.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> dD-Larger Splatter Size.esp
> Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp
> BFSEffects.esp
> Birdsofskyrim.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> Elemental Staves.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Brows.esp
> zz_GDRAHoods.esp
> fallentreebridges.esp
> LadyKdCirclets.esp
> alvor's house dynamic.esp
> NoTint.esm
> EpisodeParallax.esp
> Real Clouds.esp
> RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SFO - Dragonborn.esp
> Shadows - Dawnguard.esp
> Shadows - Weather Tweaks.esp
> Shadows - Skyrim.esp
> Unique Grasses.esp
> Unique Uniques.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp


have you already run loot on that list? http://loot.github.io/


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Hey guys, I have an issue where when I go to fast travel, all of the rivers are invisible or using cloud textures? Anyone know a fix?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Load Order
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim.esm
> Update.esm
> Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
> Dawnguard.esm
> Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
> Dragonborn.esm
> Unofficial Dragonborn Patch.esp
> Skyrim Project Optimization - Full Version.esm
> Wyrmstooth.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
> HighResTexturePack01.esp
> HighResTexturePack02.esp
> HighResTexturePack03.esp
> SkyUI.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives.esp
> BarenziahQuestMarkers.esp
> BetterQuestObjectives-Dawnguard.esp
> SaturationBoost.esp
> SpeechTree.esp
> Gold ingot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch.esp
> Moss Rocks.esp
> realrainCoT.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hazardous.esp
> DSAMG - Miraak Music Fixes.esp
> SplashofRain.esp
> Arrowsmith.esp
> Crossbows_Basic_Collection_EN_LL.esp
> KMKSoulGemCraft.esp
> Better Dynamic Snow.esp
> Real Roads.esp
> randomthunder.esp
> dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_Snow-10.esp
> ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
> Lightweight Potions and Poisons.esp
> DynamicSpells.esp
> balanceddestructionv4.esp
> FollowerWander2.esp
> Auto Unequip Ammo.esp
> Realistic crime report radius.esp
> Beards.esp
> ImprovedSkillBooks.esp
> Hothtrooper44_Armor_Ecksstra.esp
> mintylightningmod.esp
> Chesko_LoreBasedLoadingScreens.esp
> ingot recovery.esp
> Lawrens RNG Guards.esp
> prod80_CoT_patch_FogEdition.esp
> ShootingStars.esp
> Real Wildlife Skyrim 0.1.esp
> Crafting Locations Improvedv462comp.esp
> GloriousEnviroments.esp
> Betteranimals.esp
> BetterBreezehome.esp
> SoS - The Wilds.esp
> SoS - Civilization.esp
> falmerrace.esp
> ExpandedSnowSystems-CoT.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_ESS.esp
> Fixed Followers.esp
> HigherLevelEnemies.esp
> reduced distance npc greetings.esp
> SoS - The Dungeons.esp
> DynamicMerchants.esp
> Hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esp
> Cartographers Map Markers.esp
> Birds.esp
> MVABasic.esp
> SMIM-Merged-All.esp
> buildablehouse.esp
> dragonsoulstoperks.esp
> Purewaters.esp
> Chesko_Frostfall.esp
> MidasSkyrim.esp
> Dungeons 4.esp
> DragonPriestMaskQuestMarkers.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 1.esp
> Dungeons Swamp of the Dead.esp
> Dungeons Vault of Elements.esp
> Silver smithing NEW.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 2.esp
> Dungeons Chapter 3 Crystal Forest.esp
> Dungeons Realm of Darkness.esp
> disablelydiatradedialog.esp
> moredragonloot.esp
> CoT-WeatherPatch_SupStorms.esp
> The Dance of Death - Dawnguard Edition.esp
> UnreadBooksGlow.esp
> When Vampires Attack.esp
> WVExpansion.esp
> PrvtI_HeavyArmory.esp
> Bashed Patch, 0.esp
> EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
> ELFX - NoBreezehome.esp
> ELFX - Dawnguard.esp
> ELFX - Dragonborn.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures.esp
> Skyrim Immersive Creatures - DLC2.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyAI.esp
> SkyRe_EnemyScaling.esp
> SkyRe_EncounterZones.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Magic.esp
> Immersive Sounds - Weaponry.esp
> ISWeaponry Enhanced Blood Patch.esp
> Immersive Patrols II.esp
> AOS.esp
> AOS2_EBT Patch.esp
> AOS2_CoT3_1_patch.esp
> dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
> dD-Dragonborn-Dawnguard-EBT Patch.esp
> dD-Larger Splatter Size.esp
> Supreme Storms - Cot Version.esp
> 83Willows_101BUGS_V4_HighRes.esp
> Prometheus_BeastSkeletons.esp
> BFSEffects.esp
> Birdsofskyrim.esp
> BlockSparkles.esp
> Cloaks.esp
> Cloaks - Dawnguard.esp
> Elemental Staves.esp
> ethereal_elven_overhaul.esp
> Footprints.esp
> Brows.esp
> zz_GDRAHoods.esp
> fallentreebridges.esp
> LadyKdCirclets.esp
> alvor's house dynamic.esp
> NoTint.esm
> EpisodeParallax.esp
> Real Clouds.esp
> RemoveAmbientInteriorFog.esp
> Skyrim Flora Overhaul.esp
> SFO - Dragonborn.esp
> Shadows - Dawnguard.esp
> Shadows - Weather Tweaks.esp
> Shadows - Skyrim.esp
> Unique Grasses.esp
> Unique Uniques.esp
> 1nivWICCloaks.esp
> 1nivWICSkyCloaksPatch.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - default.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-1.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-4.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
> Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-3.esp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you already run loot on that list? http://loot.github.io/
Click to expand...

I use NMM, I just assumed that it incorporated one of the two.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Just ran LOOT and cleaned up any files. No difference, rivers still look like this.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Looks like a texture or mesh issue. First make sure it's not a mod problem, disable all your mods and start a new game. Open up the map and see if it still looks like that.

If it does then it's a problem with an asset. Temporarily rename your texture folder, load up the game and check. If it still looks messed up, rename your meshes folder. Once you figure out which folder the problem file is in, use process of elimination to check subfolders and so on until you find the file/files.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Looks like a texture or mesh issue. First make sure it's not a mod problem, disable all your mods and start a new game. Open up the map and see if it still looks like that.
> 
> If it does then it's a problem with an asset. Temporarily rename your texture folder, load up the game and check. If it still looks messed up, rename your meshes folder. Once you figure out which folder the problem file is in, use process of elimination to check subfolders and so on until you find the file/files.


Disabled all mods, renamed both folders separately, then together, and still no luck. Just looks like this now.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Disabled all mods, renamed both folders separately, then together, and still no luck. Just looks like this now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is it just me or I can't tell what the problem is.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Disabled all mods, renamed both folders separately, then together, and still no luck. Just looks like this now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or I can't tell what the problem is.
Click to expand...

I just could've sworn that the rivers on the map used to look a lot better than this.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I just could've sworn that the rivers on the map used to look a lot better than this.


The map always looked crap for me even when using http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4929/? alongside the high res meshes he says to use http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4817/?


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I just could've sworn that the rivers on the map used to look a lot better than this.
> 
> 
> 
> The map always looked crap for me even when using http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4929/? alongside the high res meshes he says to use http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/4817/?
Click to expand...

That makes me sad. There needs to be someone who will sit down and make like an 8k resolution map.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> That makes me sad. There needs to be someone who will sit down and make like an 8k resolution map.


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25501/? I used to use that, was awesome but it has some lod issues not sure if its been fixed, been ages since I last installed it.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> That makes me sad. There needs to be someone who will sit down and make like an 8k resolution map.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25501/? I used to use that, was awesome but it has some lod issues not sure if its been fixed, been ages since I last installed it.
Click to expand...

I'll have to give that a shot. I do like the 3D world idea though.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Disabled all mods, renamed both folders separately, then together, and still no luck. Just looks like this now.


thats what water looks like vanilla


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Disabled all mods, renamed both folders separately, then together, and still no luck. Just looks like this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what water looks like vanilla
Click to expand...

I don't know how console players put up with this subpar quality.


----------



## slickwilly

I don't spend that much time in the map so I haven't paid much attention to it's quality, how are your water textures in game and not the map?

It is best to install any and all mods on to a fresh game, you can test them via the console, just launch the game but instead of starting a new game or continuing from the last save you enter the console (~ key) and type in coc whiterun or coc riverwood this will take you to those locations and you can run around checking out how your mods work and look, FYI TGM is CC for god mode


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I don't spend that much time in the map so I haven't paid much attention to it's quality, how are your water textures in game and not the map?
> 
> It is best to install any and all mods on to a fresh game, you can test them via the console, just launch the game but instead of starting a new game or continuing from the last save you enter the console (~ key) and type in coc whiterun or coc riverwood this will take you to those locations and you can run around checking out how your mods work and look, FYI TGM is CC for god mode


My water textures in game are beautiful. As for the mods, I haven't had one compatibility error. Nexus Mod Manager and LOOT are great.


----------



## Alvarado

So here's a question, how is ENB sli scaling with skyrim these days?


----------



## Creator

SLI is fine. Anything beyond 2 GPUs and Skyrim is too CPU limited in many locations to make use of them.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I don't know how console players put up with this subpar quality.


I don't know why I didn't mention this earlier but the map is a top down view, you are basically looking down from orbit over Skyrim so those off colored water textures are actually clouds, think about it.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> I don't know how console players put up with this subpar quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I didn't mention this earlier but the map is a top down view, you are basically looking down from orbit over Skyrim so those off colored water textures are actually clouds, think about it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I realized that last night when Meridia pulled me up into the sky.


----------



## DIYDeath

Finished modding my Skyrim, I now can be a warrior monk who creates firey explosions whenever they punch something. Yay!


----------



## evoll88

Quick question is it better to do all the main missions then play the side quests? I had some trouble doing some side missions looking for the books and it messed up my main missions later.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Quick question is it better to do all the main missions then play the side quests? I had some trouble doing some side missions looking for the books and it messed up my main missions later.


It shouldnt matter.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Quick question is it better to do all the main missions then play the side quests? I had some trouble doing some side missions looking for the books and it messed up my main missions later.


You mean the main questline? The one with the whole dragon business? Most people that stick 400+ hours into the game have't even touched it so its all up to you. Me? Steam says I got 737 hours and I only remember getting to the 4 part of the questline.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Quick question is it better to do all the main missions then play the side quests? I had some trouble doing some side missions looking for the books and it messed up my main missions later.


Some of the side quests reward you with nice gear and a possible word of power; do you have the expacs installed?

(edit)

I just completed the civil war quest in this play through, it would be nice if the NPC dialog would update for that but they all seem to be ether talking about Ulfric's rebellion (Ulfric is dead) or how they want to kill one of Ulfric's boys.
I wonder if the civil war over haul fixes this


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Quick question is it better to do all the main missions then play the side quests? I had some trouble doing some side missions looking for the books and it messed up my main missions later.


I tried to do that but i think its better to do some main and then start side quest. Dont finish the main. I did and then stopped playing.


----------



## slickwilly

largest problem for me when main quest was finished is now you have to choose to sides, gray beards or Blades


----------



## BruceB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> largest problem for me when main quest was finished is now you have to choose to sides, gray beards or Blades


There is actually a third Option: _peace talks_
I can't remember how to start that track, I'm sure someone here can tell you


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> There is actually a third Option: _peace talks_
> I can't remember how to start that track, I'm sure someone here can tell you


The main quest in Skyrim with out Xpacs is to deal with Alduin the world eater, all other quests are side quests; the little side quests that pop up under misc. in the world map are actually called Radiant quests, radiant quests will keep you busy since they are never ending and they do affect the flow of the game.
You never want to leave Whiterun or move on any further than the Companions, radiant quests in Whiterun will keep you busy, there is no end to bandits and beasts that need slaying

Spoiler alert


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Truce (or peace talks)is a third path you can take to get to Alduin, to complete the main quest line in Skyrim you must capture a dragon and this requires getting the permission from the Jarl of Whiterun since the porch at Dragons reach is the only place set up to capture a live dragon; you can not get this permission while the Whiterun is endanger by the civil war, so you must chose a side or do the peace talks, even if you chose peace talks you will eventually have to take a side in the civil war.
Once Alduin is taken care of the Blades will insist that you kill Paarthunax or they will be unable to help any further, if you kill Paarthunax the Graybeards will have nothing to do you after that atrocity, hence you must make a chose, there is a mod that over comes this but I just started a new play through and have decided to stick to the game as much as possible, no use of the CC to accelerate my leveling via the smithing and Alchemy trees.



The following stament may be a spoiler unless you have already played through the main quest of defeating Alduin


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the death of Alduin is left to question since you fail to absorb his soul


----------



## evoll88

I think I went to far in the main quest my first play through so I ended up doing a fresh install and started adding some mods and I am going to start a new game,thanks for all the help and replies.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BruceB*
> 
> There is actually a third Option: _peace talks_
> I can't remember how to start that track, I'm sure someone here can tell you


nope what your thinking of is the civil war what he meant was the killing of paarthurnax


----------



## DIYDeath

Speaking of CIvil War: Warzones makes it a lot more "realistic".


----------



## Blze001

I've surpassed 1000 hours on Skyrim, and I've only completed the main quest once...


----------



## Sir Beregond

Well I am finally getting my new rig built, and plan to get a new video card next Friday.

Its been months since I've played Skyrim. I finally overloaded my game with too many mods for my 670 to handle, but couldn't stomach going back. Looking forward to playing Skyrim properly again!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Edit: Hey guy's hopefully you can help me out. I'm having a snag that's never happened before.

I'm getting the error in the picture below when I run Skyrim. I was playing last night for hours and it was fine, I use the Insomnia.ENB from the Nexus forums. The only change I've done recently is change from the High quality version down to the default version of the ENB.

"Image deleted"

Google'd the error and people say it's to do with SweetFx, I don't know anything about SweetFx other than it's in with the ENB but I've never had to touch it before









Edit: forgot to say, I run Skyrim with SKSE.

Scrap that question
Backing up my data folder so I don't loose my mods and reinstalling Skyrim through steam. Can only think that maybe my registry cleaner removed a file I actually needed for a change.
If it doesn't fix the issue I'm sure I'll be back, just not until tomorrow. Way to much PC based rage right now


----------



## DeviousAddict

Well I'm back, hoping I'll get some help.

well I've basically re-set everything and re-installed all my mods which has gotten rid of the missing DLL error I had previously.
However now I get the error pop up pictured below.
It forces Skyrim to the background and it seems to have an infinite amount of pop ups











I've looked at a hundred guides to ENB's and they're all the same, I'm using Real-vision as it was the most stable ENB I've used so far (not the case any more) and I run Skyrim through SKSE

I can't go to sleep until I fix this, so any help I cant get tonight would be grateful.


----------



## DIYDeath

Are you using the injector version? If so, don't. Use the wapper version.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Are you using the injector version? If so, don't. Use the wapper version.


I'm using the wrapper version.
I followed the guide on the ENB page in nexus mods
Quote:


> 1. Download ENBSeries v0.262 (enbseries_skyrim_v0262.zip) from my ENBSeries archive and extract it somewhere.
> 
> 2. Copy d3d9.dll AND enbhost.exe from the wrapper folder to Steam/steamapps/common/Skyrim.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I'm using the wrapper version.
> I followed the guide on the ENB page in nexus mods


Good.

What happens if you alt tab back into Skyrim?
That popup shouldnt happen, its not bad but the last time I saw it was on the injector version which you're not supposed to use.

If you're still having issues, delete the ENB and go grab a different one. See if that fixes the issue.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Good.
> 
> What happens if you alt tab back into Skyrim?
> That popup shouldnt happen, its not bad but the last time I saw it was on the injector version which you're not supposed to use.


It just pops straight back to the pop up. It's not just one, it continually spawns them on top of each other.

I've got it once before when I opened Skyrim through steam by accident rather than SKSE, but this is the 1st time I've seen it when I use SKSE


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> It just pops straight back to the pop up. It's not just one, it continually spawns them on top of each other.
> 
> I've got it once before when I opened Skyrim through steam by accident rather than SKSE, but this is the 1st time I've seen it when I use SKSE


Delete the ENB, go download a different preset and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I ran skse from the skyrim folder and it worked. I normally run it from the nmm manager. Thats really weird

Edit: now my face texture is flickering! Wth, how can everything work perfectly one minute but not the next :'(


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I ran skse from the skyrim folder and it worked. I normally run it from the nmm manager. Thats really weird


Just create a shortcut. NMM while useful is the buggiest pile of crap this side of AC Unity. It can and will fail installing, it can and will fail at unpacking, it has immense lag on occasion, outright freezes sometimes, etc.

It wouldnt surprise me if this was yet another bug. (Im not saying dont use NMM, just suggesting that may be the root of the issue).


----------



## DeviousAddict

I give up. I don't get how changing from insomnia back to realvision which I've used for ages has caused so many issues.
I've swapped enbs loads without issue and always had a perfectly stable game.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I give up. I don't get how changing from insomnia back to realvision which I've used for ages has caused so many issues.
> I've swapped enbs loads without issue and always had a perfectly stable game.


It shouldnt have, there's something else going on here. Problem is troubleshooting that with non-specific symptoms is pretty much impossible.

Good news is this is just in regards to the ENB, right? So its a fairly easy fix, you just need to delete all ENB files and redo the ENB installation.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It shouldnt have, there's something else going on here. Problem is troubleshooting that with non-specific symptoms is pretty much impossible.
> 
> Good news is this is just in regards to the ENB, right? So its a fairly easy fix, you just need to delete all ENB files and redo the ENB installation.


I'll give it a go in the morning. I'll do fresh downloads of the ENB files rather than using the ones in my download folder.
I appreciate your help, hopefully get it fixed tomorrow.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I'll give it a go in the morning. I'll do fresh downloads of the ENB files rather than using the ones in my download folder.
> I appreciate your help, hopefully get it fixed tomorrow.


Anytime.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I'll give it a go in the morning. I'll do fresh downloads of the ENB files rather than using the ones in my download folder.
> I appreciate your help, hopefully get it fixed tomorrow.


Yeah man always use the latest ENB from boris and from realvision if that's what you're using, realvision is always tweaking his ENB to boris' ENB so your issue could have been a compatibility problem


----------



## Boinz

Your texture issues can be solved by TES5edit and LOOT.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Your texture issues can be solved by TES5edit and LOOT.


Texture issues are rarely solved with tes5edit and loot as most textures are loose files.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Problem's fixed now. Somehow my dx files got corrupted, I had to force a fresh install of them to fix it. Running the game fine again now.
Although I do get a tiny amount of flickering in bright areas but I can live with that.
Thabk you to everyone who helped troubleshoot


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys me again. I don't have a problem this time, just a question








I'm getting a decent chunk of money soon and I'm going to upgrade my gpus and monitor. I'm already happy with my 4k monitor choice but as for gpus.
Basically will a couple of 4gb 980s be alright or should I look at the 12gb titan z? I know I need lots of Vram as I'm going all out on 4k textures for skyrim mods, I just dont know how much I need. Cheers guys.


----------



## DIYDeath

Personally, I peak @ just over 4gb of vram usage on 1080p with a single Titan Black, 4k will use a lot more than that. Depending on the price tag and depending how future proof you want your investment should dictate which route you go but as a general rule its best to get the better single card and then go SLI with it once the card starts to become irrelavent.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys me again. I don't have a problem this time, just a question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a decent chunk of money soon and I'm going to upgrade my gpus and monitor. I'm already happy with my 4k monitor choice but as for gpus.
> Basically will a couple of 4gb 980s be alright or should I look at the 12gb titan z? I know I need lots of Vram as I'm going all out on 4k textures for skyrim mods, I just dont know how much I need. Cheers guys.


Considering going all out on 1080 can eat up 4gb, I'd go with the 12GB if maxed-out Skyrim is your goal. The SLI 980s will likely do better with other games, but Skyrim is a VRAM hog.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys me again. I don't have a problem this time, just a question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a decent chunk of money soon and I'm going to upgrade my gpus and monitor. I'm already happy with my 4k monitor choice but as for gpus.
> Basically will a couple of 4gb 980s be alright or should I look at the 12gb titan z? I know I need lots of Vram as I'm going all out on 4k textures for skyrim mods, I just dont know how much I need. Cheers guys.


I cant tell which GPU to get for 4k, because I dont have 4k, and I dont even have the GPUs to run skyrim at 3/4 4k (3420x1920). What I can tell you is that there is not a single card solution on the market that drives 4k based on various reviews. I can also tell you the Titan-Z does not have 12GB of RAM, it has 2x6GB, the data in the RAM is mirrored for each core. The Titan-Z is a bad financial investment, as there will be (are from AMD) cards that have 6+ GB that will xfire or SLI much cheaper and perform better.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I can also tell you the Titan-Z does not have 12GB of RAM, it has 2x6GB, the data in the RAM is mirrored for each core. The Titan-Z is a bad financial investment, as there will be (are from AMD) cards that have 6+ GB that will xfire or SLI much cheaper and perform better.


This. Titan Z is a terrible investment.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I'll prob drop the monitor down to the 3440x1440 LG one instead of a 4k one, then I can get 2 980s. Do you reckon the rumours for an 8GBP version coming out in Jan are true? If so I'll wait and get that.
Cheers for the responses btw guys. I'll stay away from the titan z


----------



## Sir Beregond

I'm not sure I buy that there will be a GTX 980 with 8GB considering the 256-bit bus. Could be wrong I guess.


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I was wondering is Skyrim friendly to Amd 290X at all? Mine keeps minimizing to the desktop. I have another rig with a 2gb 770gtx and same game plays no problem but on the other rig it keeps minimizing. I've tried fresh win 8.1 and 7 installs on different partitions sharing the same steam library folder but same thing happens. Maybe my ini edits are at fault but want to take advantage of the 290xs 4GB of Vram. I would regenerate a new ini but one of my edits made the screen grid larger and Skyrim crashes unless that ini edit (I can't remember which one) is in there. Thanks.

Btw: stable system I think. Other games don't complain.


----------



## Mopar63

There is an article at Tweaktown that would seem to indicate a big new mod for Skyrim has just released.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/42211/game-never-stops-evolving-skyrim-advanced-again/index.html

Now at first I thought they where referring to Enderal but reading more closely it seems there is a new mod.
Quote:


> Well in further news for the title that never stops growing, modders have taken, 'cleaned' and re-added just about everything that's in Skyrim to make a massive fan-made update.
> 
> Featuring improved lighting, bug fixes, updated models and new characters, this update gives you an incredible list of 4K textures and brand-new missions added to the ageing game. Now, we call it ageing due to it's release date (can you believe this thing came out in 2011!) however the never-ending mods, updates and add-ons being thrown into the mix by various fans will seemingly make Skyrim last forever.
> 
> This update was designed by ENBSeries members, showcasing screenshots of their latest addition featuring their impressive new high-resolution textures. This combined with ENBSeries Configs have seen Skyrim with a whole new lease on life. This isn't some dodgy back-alley botox job, it's a full blown makeover.


Would anyone know what this mod is called. Sounds like a huge all in one pack.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I'll prob drop the monitor down to the 3440x1440 LG one instead of a 4k one, then I can get 2 980s. Do you reckon the rumours for an 8GBP version coming out in Jan are true? If so I'll wait and get that.
> Cheers for the responses btw guys. I'll stay away from the titan z


Just wait until the next card gets released, 980 is a fantastic card but depending on the price tag the "titan 2" might be worth it.] or maybe they'll have a 990 or whatever out.

4gb of vram isnt enough for a heavily modded Skyrim, never mind @ 4k.

Other people are right. Titan-Z is not a good investment unless you can get it for the same price as a 980. The reason why is the card simply isnt as powerful as it should be.


----------



## Mopar63

The 290X 8 Gig is a viable option if you need the larger frame buffer. I can easily handle 1440 resolution gaming and the massive frame buffer with the wide memory path should make child's play of the largest texture packs.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> The 290X 8 Gig is a viable option if you need the larger frame buffer. I can easily handle 1440 resolution gaming and the massive frame buffer with the wide memory path should make child's play of the largest texture packs.


I was just looking at that card. The 8gb will help massively with the texture packs I want to use on skyrim, especially using 2 in xfire, keeping the game at playable frame rates too.
Only thing is I cant find a water block for it









Edit: unless I get an Asus Ares III


----------



## davidm71

AMD RAPTR ADVISORY!!!

Raptr and Skyrim do not play nice together. If you are having issues uninstall Raptr as I have found it was the root cause of all my crashes to desktop issues! As soon as the app is unloaded I could play Skyrim without interuption. Thank you AMD. Another fine piece of work!


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> AMD RAPTR ADVISORY!!!
> 
> Raptr and Skyrim do not play nice together. If you are having issues uninstall Raptr as I have found it was the root cause of all my crashes to desktop issues! As soon as the app is unloaded I could play Skyrim without interuption. Thank you AMD. Another fine piece of work!


Make sure you get Radeon Pro, it was the only way to make even vanilla skyrim playable for me.


----------



## davidm71

I would install radion Pro if it supported the dynamic super resolution feature. At least now I know what's the deal. If I could only get rid of the 'LEVEL UP' lettering always showing in 3-4K resolution. On my nvidia rig at scaled 4k res that doesn't happen.

Thanks.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I would install radion Pro if it supported the dynamic super resolution feature. At least now I know what's the deal. If I could only get rid of the 'LEVEL UP' lettering always showing in 3-4K resolution. On my nvidia rig at scaled 4k res that doesn't happen.
> 
> Thanks.


It doesn't? I keep getting the level up even with DSR on nvidia. Let me check again.


----------



## davidm71

I don't know. Does it support Dsr?


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> AMD RAPTR ADVISORY!!!
> 
> Raptr and Skyrim do not play nice together. If you are having issues uninstall Raptr as I have found it was the root cause of all my crashes to desktop issues! As soon as the app is unloaded I could play Skyrim without interuption. Thank you AMD. Another fine piece of work!


I have seen some issues as well using Raptr with Skyrim when the game closed, actual game play was fine.

Just to note, AMD does not make Raptr that is an independent company that has licensed to use the AMD name.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> It doesn't? I keep getting the level up even with DSR on nvidia. Let me check again.


It happens with nvidia too, you can just delete the levelup text from the english text file that I fogret the name of to get rid of the issue. Google will pick up the slack I dropped, just ask it what text file I mean.


----------



## davidm71

I don't know. Does it support Dsr?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It happens with nvidia too, you can just delete the levelup text from the english text file that I fogret the name of to get rid of the issue. Google will pick up the slack I dropped, just ask it what text file I mean.


Your right it does happen with Nvidia. Anyhow now that I've squared away my stability issues getting into mods. I installed SKSE and the Skyrim Ini Manager. As I understand this gets rid of the memory limits to allow use of all your vram? Is there a better ini editing mod?

Thanks


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I don't know. Does it support Dsr?
> Your right it does happen with Nvidia. Anyhow now that I've squared away my stability issues getting into mods. I installed SKSE and the Skyrim Ini Manager. As I understand this gets rid of the memory limits to allow use of all your vram? Is there a better ini editing mod?
> 
> Thanks


You'll need to read ip on and adjust you .ini

The skyrim configurator tool is great but doesnt allow you to edit everything. Just read up on the subject before you make changes and only make changes to allow multiple core usage, etc.
ENB is what allows Skyrim to use more memory, if your computer cannot handle a enb preset use ENBoost instead.


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You'll need to read ip on and adjust you .ini
> 
> The skyrim configurator tool is great but doesnt allow you to edit everything. Just read up on the subject before you make changes and only make changes to allow multiple core usage, etc.
> ENB is what allows Skyrim to use more memory, if your computer cannot handle a enb preset use ENBoost instead.


After playing around with the ini manager and upping a lot of the quality settings it was going good. Was using all 4gb of my vram and it looked nice but all off a sudden the textures got all funky and I when I tried to start Skyrim again it would crash to desktop immediately like all my saves were corrupted. Had to delete every mod file and copy a back up of the mygames Skyrim documents folder back to restore an older save from an hour ago and it's working again. Maybe it's my overclock or those mods just introduce instability?


----------



## mattliston

Didnt know there was a Skyrim thread on here.

Currently playing on my sig rig. If you have sigs turned off, its a Phenom 1035T overclocked on air with 6 gigs of ram and a 5770 1gb XFX card.

Currently with the high res packs and several mods, I pretty much never go below 60fps playing on 1440-900 with everything maxxed out.

I do not have any mods that change physics or truly retexture to extreme detail, I have found the DLC highres packs to be plenty. And the unofficial patches definitely improved game stability.

If I come across another 5770 for super cheap, Ill probably Cross em and crank the detail up with some of those massive re-tex mods.

Might try core disabling to make me a quad. Skyrim seems to not know how to properly spread the scripting out, apparently its much more efficient on a quad


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Didnt know there was a Skyrim thread on here.
> 
> Currently playing on my sig rig. If you have sigs turned off, its a Phenom 1035T overclocked on air with 6 gigs of ram and a 5770 1gb XFX card.
> 
> Currently with the high res packs and several mods, I pretty much never go below 60fps playing on 1440-900 with everything maxxed out.
> 
> I do not have any mods that change physics or truly retexture to extreme detail, I have found the DLC highres packs to be plenty. And the unofficial patches definitely improved game stability.
> 
> If I come across another 5770 for super cheap, Ill probably Cross em and crank the detail up with some of those massive re-tex mods.
> 
> Might try core disabling to make me a quad. Skyrim seems to not know how to properly spread the scripting out, apparently its much more efficient on a quad


You will need to mod your INI files to get Skyrim to use more than a single core.
The STEP site is a good start that is if you haven't already done this.


----------



## mattliston

I get random activity over 15% on all cores, and 2 or 3 cores usually have a lot of activity (one of my mods extends view distance and detail)

Its never been limited to one core ever.

Perhaps one of my mods added it or I forgot and had already done something for it. I back up all my mods and game files everytime I decide to take a break (small SSD, lots of HDD storage though)\

Viewing that STEP thing now


----------



## mattliston

Hmm, that guide is a bit biased at some points. Recommending a minimum 8 core for AMD or i5 for Intel. Saying I need a 6950 gpu from ati to get 60fps at 1600 rez.

There are several good bits of info though, but I am a little tiffed at how it assumes all the readers will be using big re-texture mods. Im at 1440x900, max for my tv/monitor, and the game looks pretty darn good with the DLC high rez plus unofficial patches

meh, just ranting a bit. disregard me


----------



## TTheuns

I ran into a problem today:
I started the mission Blindsighted (Thieves Guild) and I came up to the point where you need to activate two levers. I activated one and came across a chest. I looted it and used the console to travel back to my house, dumped the stuff and fast traveled back to the Dwarven ruin. Now my follower and both Brynnjolf and Karliah are waiting outside the ruin and refuse to walk in with me.

Should I just reset the quest with the console command?


----------



## mattliston

I dont use the console to travel, it has messed with the game scripts during quests the few times I tried it, and was pretty frustrating.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I ran into a problem today:
> I started the mission Blindsighted (Thieves Guild) and I came up to the point where you need to activate two levers. I activated one and came across a chest. I looted it and used the console to travel back to my house, dumped the stuff and fast traveled back to the Dwarven ruin. Now my follower and both Brynnjolf and Karliah are waiting outside the ruin and refuse to walk in with me.
> 
> Should I just reset the quest with the console command?


I would reload a save before you activated those levers and stop using the console to travel back and forth. It can mess with scripts.


----------



## Alvarado

Sorry for double posting but...... skyrim in a nutshell


----------



## inedenimadam

It has been a while since I have modded skyrim.....

Having what I am pretty sure is memory buffer over run. My FPS will be fine and then just tank and turn into a stutter fest.. The only hardware change I have made is turning my eyefinity to portrait so its 3240x1920 instead of 5760x1080. All of my textures are 2k or less, and I am not using any script heavy mods, only using FXAA, and minimal ENB effects.

I dont remember having this issue in the past. Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated


----------



## mattliston

Perhaps there is a bug somewhere that didnt expose itself until now.

Are you familiar with LOOT and TES5EDIT? Youtube a few videos if not, but I highly recommend running both. Some videos will say you can "clean" all the files at once, I strongly say do it one at a time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Perhaps there is a bug somewhere that didnt expose itself until now.
> 
> Are you familiar with LOOT and TES5EDIT? Youtube a few videos if not, but I highly recommend running both. Some videos will say you can "clean" all the files at once, I strongly say do it one at a time.


Yeah, cleaned with TES5 and sorted with loot. Its not a long list either, ~60 including unofficial patches. Even my Papyrus is squeaky clean.

I have not even made it to whiterun yet, might just scrap the whole thing and start over.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I've done that a couple of times now when I couldn't work out the problems lol.


----------



## mattliston

I have forced myself to start a fresh CLEAN save overtime I use mods that change any scripts or change AI behavior

By clean I mean starting a new game, not starting with the autosave right before character creation.

Try this. you can also delete your skyrim ini files, then use the OG game launcher to verify data files are present and re-detect your hardware (this also recreates the ini files).

then start the game with the skse launcher. Start the new character, and after creating your player, sit there and idle a minute before following whats his nuts to the tower (or your alternate start). This is allowing the skse launcher to finish loading any scripts.

A few of my mods recommend this, and I never had any issues.


----------



## inedenimadam

Got it straightened out.

Edited to add:

Morphological filtering was the issue and should be set to off in CCC.


----------



## TTheuns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> I ran into a problem today:
> I started the mission Blindsighted (Thieves Guild) and I came up to the point where you need to activate two levers. I activated one and came across a chest. I looted it and used the console to travel back to my house, dumped the stuff and fast traveled back to the Dwarven ruin. Now my follower and both Brynnjolf and Karliah are waiting outside the ruin and refuse to walk in with me.
> 
> Should I just reset the quest with the console command?
> 
> 
> 
> I would reload a save before you activated those levers and stop using the console to travel back and forth. It can mess with scripts.
Click to expand...

Well, I know that now. Can it be fixed with the reset console command?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TTheuns*
> 
> Well, I know that now. Can it be fixed with the reset console command?


Probably not, you'd have to use setstage to skip and pray that's enough.


----------



## inedenimadam

This guy here.

I really wish we could of had the follow up to Skyrim NOT be a subscription based MMO. I am still a bit chapped about the whole situation.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy here.
> 
> I really wish we could of had the follow up to Skyrim NOT be a subscription based MMO. I am still a bit chapped about the whole situation.


ESO is a somewhat separate entity meaning it's not bethesda that made ESO, their developers are working on other titles like Fallout or the next TES game, not this side project, so I don't know how you could be upset at ESO for a reason like that. TES games have always been created in long intervals, no one should be expecting TES6 to be released 3 years after Skyrim, as much as I'd love them to ramp up the # of people in their team and get the game faster, that won't necessarily make the game better, and things like ESO won't affect the Fallout/TES series one bit, there's no way they'd hinder their cash cows.


----------



## andressergio

Guys i know this question will sound stupid but what is the best mod for Skyrim ? i put the HD Textures, but is there another one ? I saw some incredible Shots around the Web

Thanks and Happy 2015 !!!
Sergio


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys i know this question will sound stupid but what is the best mod for Skyrim ? i put the HD Textures, but is there another one ? I saw some incredible Shots around the Web
> 
> Thanks and Happy 2015 !!!
> Sergio


If you're looking to just improve your graphics quality, ENB's are the biggest improvement you can make.

This is probably the best place to start, you can try different ENB settings whenever, it starts getting pretty complicated with different ENBs though, especially if you're going to change the settings yourself, so be prepared 

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> ESO is a somewhat separate entity meaning it's not bethesda that made ESO, their developers are working on other titles like Fallout or the next TES game, not this side project, so I don't know how you could be upset at ESO for a reason like that. TES games have always been created in long intervals, no one should be expecting TES6 to be released 3 years after Skyrim, as much as I'd love them to ramp up the # of people in their team and get the game faster, that won't necessarily make the game better, and things like ESO won't affect the Fallout/TES series one bit, there's no way they'd hinder their cash cows.


Maybe your right. If one was released right now (DX9-DX11 jump was not all that ground breaking), it probably would not be as awe inspiring as a well modded Skyrim. Doesn't mean I am any less chapped about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> If you're looking to just improve your graphics quality, ENB's are the biggest improvement you can make.
> 
> This is probably the best place to start, you can try different ENB settings whenever, it starts getting pretty complicated with different ENBs though, especially if you're going to change the settings yourself, so be prepared
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


I second this, ENB is essential to Skyrim. All of those super jaw dropping shots will have an ENB involved. Even if you don't use it to improve graphics, it should still be installed for resource management.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> If you're looking to just improve your graphics quality, ENB's are the biggest improvement you can make.
> 
> This is probably the best place to start, you can try different ENB settings whenever, it starts getting pretty complicated with different ENBs though, especially if you're going to change the settings yourself, so be prepared
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


Thank you very much Archie !!!

I downloaded HD textures from there but i wll try that


----------



## SirWaWa

I get mouse slowness in the UI
it's not the only game that does this
metro 2033 and witcher 2 however, the game runs smooth
is there a way to fix this?

I fixed it
switched from adaptive vsync to off


----------



## mattliston

what mouse?

EDIT nevermind, didnt see that "fixed" part


----------



## DIYDeath

So cool thinbg: realvision can actually screw up your install if you want to get rid of it. If that happens you'll need to go in and manually delete the enb files.

Thats one of the reasons I dont suggest that ENB but the other reasons are largely personal taste.


----------



## mattliston

Most skyrim mod users tend to backup their entire data folder and ini files before using a mod that changes so much.

I dont like starting over again either lol

In my case though, my old SSD only takes 4-5 minutes to backup with mild compression


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattliston*
> 
> Most skyrim mod users tend to backup their entire data folder and ini files before using a mod that changes so much.
> 
> I dont like starting over again either lol
> 
> In my case though, my old SSD only takes 4-5 minutes to backup with mild compression


This. I actually have a .rar archive of the whole skyrim folder that I keep.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchieGriffs*
> 
> If you're looking to just improve your graphics quality, ENB's are the biggest improvement you can make.
> 
> This is probably the best place to start, you can try different ENB settings whenever, it starts getting pretty complicated with different ENBs though, especially if you're going to change the settings yourself, so be prepared
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?


Archie i almost fainted when i saw ALL what i have to download, im really lost, because there's reading and reading on each download and can't find the installer. Then when i find me suggest me another...

So my question is can i just download what is required and no more, wich is very large also ?

Thanks for your help








Sergio


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Archie i almost fainted when i saw ALL what i have to download, im really lost, because there's reading and reading on each download and can't find the installer. Then when i find me suggest me another...
> 
> So my question is can i just download what is required and no more, wich is very large also ?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio


Go here, download and drag+drop d3d9.dll and enbhost into your skyrim folder. They are found under wrapper.

http://enbdev.com/download_mod_tesskyrim.htm

Dont use realvision. If you're having problems using ENB then realvision can ruin your install.

Instead go here

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54346/?

and follow the instructions (drag+drop the files in the skyrim folder, use your brain, dont drag all the files. You will need to select options).

If you're still having problems google a enb tutorial or something because you will need a visual guide.

Once you have that working then worry about which ENB you want to use.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Go here, download and drag+drop d3d9.dll and enbhost into your skyrim folder. They are found under wrapper.
> 
> http://enbdev.com/download_mod_tesskyrim.htm
> 
> Dont use realvision. If you're having problems using ENB then realvision can ruin your install.
> 
> Instead go here
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/54346/?
> 
> and follow the instructions (drag+drop the files in the skyrim folder, use your brain, dont drag all the files. You will need to select options).
> 
> If you're still having problems google a enb tutorial or something because you will need a visual guide.
> 
> Once you have that working then worry about which ENB you want to use.


Thanks bro !!!
Kind Regards
Sergio


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks bro !!!
> Kind Regards
> Sergio


Anytime, if you have more problems just come back and I'll do my best to help you out.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Anytime, if you have more problems just come back and I'll do my best to help you out.


Thanks bro for your help

*I did all as stated here:*

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email

1) Done
2) skipped as it says recommended and not required
3) Done
4) Done

At first it crashed because 2 Modules where not necessary i used TES5Edit.exe to simulate the LOAD and found the files, *SOLVED*

*Now I have this:*

But i have half screen lol and a warning where it says that

*bFloatPointRenderTarget=1* is missing on *SkyrimPrefs.ini* or i have several wich is not, it was on 0 i put 1 but keeps saying that

and warns me later that _*a new version exists (of what ? )*_

*Here some screens hope you can help me*

http://imgur.com/HXcWtww


http://imgur.com/YtlmwtD


http://imgur.com/CIkQu54


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Go here, download and drag+drop d3d9.dll and enbhost into your skyrim folder. They are found under wrapper.
> 
> http://enbdev.com/download_mod_tesskyrim.htm
> 
> Dont use realvision. If you're having problems using ENB then realvision can ruin your install.


I guess I should have looked at his specs before suggesting a rather general ENB, he's got the rig to use any ENB he wants for the most part haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Archie i almost fainted when i saw ALL what i have to download, im really lost, because there's reading and reading on each download and can't find the installer. Then when i find me suggest me another...
> 
> So my question is can i just download what is required and no more, wich is very large also ?
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio


Skyrim is a mess, there's so much you can install, so many mods, so many textures that you can choose from. You only really need two things to get good visuals from an ENB, the actual ENB base DIY linked, and ENB presets, like insomnia ENB. It requires a bit of familiarity with the files though, and we aren't really the best people to explain it, so if the instructions on a mob page is too confusing there should be guides on youtube.

As far as the half screen issue goes, and I can't quite tell from the screenshot, does it feel like the bottom part of the screen is missing, more ground that you should be seeing? The black bar at the top I can explain but the even bigger black bar at the bottom I've never seen before.

When you're in-game hit shift + enter (the keybind might be different, it sometimes says which keybind it is in the same area where the ENB message pops up when you're starting up Skyrim and the same place as the "new version available to download". After hitting shift + enter or the combination it is, there should be a menu with a bunch of different options for the ENB. This has a bunch of different parameters that tweak the ENB. If you look for the ENBEFFECT.fx box in the top right of the menu and click on it, you should see options that say enable letterbox and adjust letterbox height, play with those, try disabling it entirely to see if it lets you see your entire screen. The ENB menu comes with its own cursor, using the Skyrim cursor won't let you select any of the ENB options, move your mouse around and you should see a second cursor that you use to select options.

I apologize I'm a bit out of touch with Skyrim I haven't played it any serious amount for a few months, and my directions and touch with graphical settings is mediocre at best, there's probably someone better than me that can help fix issues and can see something I can't as far as your issue goes.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks bro for your help
> 
> *I did all as stated here:*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30936/?&utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> 
> 1) Done
> 2) skipped as it says recommended and not required
> 3) Done
> 4) Done
> 
> At first it crashed because 2 Modules where not necessary i used TES5Edit.exe to simulate the LOAD and found the files, *SOLVED*
> 
> *Now I have this:*
> 
> But i have half screen lol and a warning where it says that
> 
> *bFloatPointRenderTarget=1* is missing on *SkyrimPrefs.ini* or i have several wich is not, it was on 0 i put 1 but keeps saying that
> 
> and warns me later that _*a new version exists (of what ? )*_
> 
> *Here some screens hope you can help me*
> 
> http://imgur.com/HXcWtww
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/YtlmwtD
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/CIkQu54


New version is supposed to mean look for a update. You installed version 0.262, you should install v 0.265. You'll have to go to the ENB site and download the proper ENB there or follow the link I gave you and download the v 0.265.

You're gonna have to read the instructions and follow them letter by letter. Do not deviate, if you do this happens. Re-do all the steps. Make sure you are downloading the most current files for ENB and make sure you're following the instructions to the T because you have to modify your .ini files for ENB to work, all good ENBs will tell you how to enable it on their nexus page.

If that fails I suggest Gopher's ENB installation guide on youtube.

P.S. welcome to TES V: Skyrim - mod it until it breaks


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> New version is supposed to mean look for a update. You installed version 0.262, you should install v 0.265. You'll have to go to the ENB site and download the proper ENB there or follow the link I gave you and download the v 0.265.
> 
> You're gonna have to read the instructions and follow them letter by letter. Do not deviate, if you do this happens. Re-do all the steps. Make sure you are downloading the most current files for ENB and make sure you're following the instructions to the T because you have to modify your .ini files for ENB to work, all good ENBs will tell you how to enable it on their nexus page.
> 
> If that fails I suggest Gopher's ENB installation guide on youtube.
> 
> P.S. welcome to TES V: Skyrim - mod it until it breaks


i found the param that makes that

*shift + enter and look*

*if i set GLOBAL: Use EFFECT very nice looking but cut my screen in black*

http://imgur.com/PtbdU9Z


*if i set GLOBAL: OFF seems like not modded







*

http://imgur.com/3YLHGar


What can be ?

Thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *bFloatPointRenderTarget=1* is missing on *SkyrimPrefs.ini* or i have several wich is not, it was on 0 i put 1 but keeps saying that
> 
> and warns me later that _*a new version exists (of what ? )*_


navigate to ...\my doccuments\skyrim and open skyrimprefs.ini with notepad and edit the line under the display heading bFloatPointRenderTarget=0. Change the 0 to a 1.

or

if you are using ModOrganizer, click the puzzle button to access the .ini editor and make that change. MO manages the ini files, just like the mods, and leaves the original unchanged.

For the letter-boxing, navigate to steam\...\skyrim\enbseries and open effect.txt and look for this line: Enable Letterbox Bar=true, and change it to false


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> i found the param that makes that
> 
> *shift + enter and look*
> 
> *if i set GLOBAL: Use EFFECT very nice looking but cut my screen in black*
> 
> http://imgur.com/PtbdU9Z
> 
> 
> *if i set GLOBAL: OFF seems like not modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> http://imgur.com/3YLHGar
> 
> 
> What can be ?
> 
> Thanks !!!
> Sergio


You've probably edited the wrong .ini file, have aa turned on or are using a poorly made enb preset (very rare and is usually fixed by disabling mist which shouldnt be necissary).

Re-install your ENB and follow the directions very carefully. Double check your work.


----------



## andressergio

thanks to ALL for the help this is my *SkyrimPrefs.ini*

[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0

[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=1

[Display]
*bFloatPointRenderTarget=1*
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=2500.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
fGamma=1.0000
fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=500.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
fLightLODStartFade=1000.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=0
iMultiSample=0
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=0
bDrawLandShadows=0
bFull Screen=1
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10

[Grass]
b30GrassVS=0
fGrassStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000

[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=1
fHUDOpacity=1.000
bSaveOnPause=1
bSaveOnTravel=1
bSaveOnWait=1
bSaveOnRest=1

[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=2

[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0

[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=1

[Particles]
iMaxDesired=750

[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=0
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=0
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=0
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=0
fVal3=1.0000
uID3=0
fVal2=0.4000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.8000
uID0=1007612

[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000

[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=25000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=100000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=20480.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=0.7500
bShowLODInEditor=0

[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000

[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20

[Decals]
uMaxDecals=100

[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=5.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=3.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000

[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> navigate to ...\my doccuments\skyrim and open skyrimprefs.ini with notepad and edit the line under the display heading bFloatPointRenderTarget=0. Change the 0 to a 1.
> 
> or
> 
> if you are using ModOrganizer, click the puzzle button to access the .ini editor and make that change. MO manages the ini files, just like the mods, and leaves the original unchanged.
> 
> For the letter-boxing, navigate to steam\...\skyrim\enbseries and open effect.txt and look for this line: Enable Letterbox Bar=true, and change it to false


Done already


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> thanks to ALL for the help this is my *SkyrimPrefs.ini*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [General]
> fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
> fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
> iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
> bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
> 
> [Imagespace]
> bDoDepthOfField=1
> 
> [Display]
> *bFloatPointRenderTarget=1*
> iBlurDeferredShadowMask=5
> fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
> fShadowDistance=2500.0000
> iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=2048
> iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=2048
> iShadowSplitCount=2
> iMaxAnisotropy=16
> fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
> fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
> fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
> fGamma=1.0000
> fDecalLOD2=1500.0000
> fDecalLOD1=1000.0000
> fSpecularLODStartFade=500.0000
> fShadowLODStartFade=200.0000
> fLightLODStartFade=1000.0000
> iTexMipMapMinimum=0
> iTexMipMapSkip=0
> iWaterMultiSamples=0
> iMultiSample=0
> iShadowMode=3
> bTreesReceiveShadows=0
> bDrawLandShadows=0
> bFull Screen=1
> fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
> fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=2048.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=2844.0000
> fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=3072.0000
> fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=4096.0000
> iScreenShotIndex=2
> bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
> bMainZPrepass=0
> iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=3
> iMaxDecalsPerFrame=10
> 
> [Grass]
> b30GrassVS=0
> fGrassStartFadeDistance=3500.0000
> fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
> fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
> 
> [MAIN]
> bGamepadEnable=1
> bCrosshairEnabled=1
> fHUDOpacity=1.000
> bSaveOnPause=1
> bSaveOnTravel=1
> bSaveOnWait=1
> bSaveOnRest=1
> 
> [GamePlay]
> bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
> bShowQuestMarkers=1
> iDifficulty=2
> 
> [Interface]
> bDialogueSubtitles=0
> bGeneralSubtitles=0
> 
> [Controls]
> fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
> fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0125
> bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
> bInvertYValues=0
> bGamePadRumble=1
> bMouseAcceleration=1
> 
> [Particles]
> iMaxDesired=750
> 
> [SaveGame]
> fAutosaveEveryXMins=15.0000
> [AudioMenu]
> fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
> fVal7=1.0000
> uID7=0
> fVal6=1.0000
> uID6=0
> fVal5=1.0000
> uID5=0
> fVal4=1.0000
> uID4=0
> fVal3=1.0000
> uID3=0
> fVal2=0.4000
> uID2=466532
> fVal1=1.0000
> uID1=554685
> fVal0=0.8000
> uID0=1007612
> 
> [Clouds]
> fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
> fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
> fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
> 
> [TerrainManager]
> fTreeLoadDistance=25000.0000
> fBlockMaximumDistance=100000.0000
> fBlockLevel1Distance=32768.0000
> fBlockLevel0Distance=20480.0000
> fSplitDistanceMult=0.7500
> bShowLODInEditor=0
> 
> [NavMesh]
> fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
> fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
> fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
> fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
> fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
> fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
> fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
> fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
> fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
> fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
> fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
> fEdgeThickness=10.0000
> fPointSize=2.5000
> 
> [Trees]
> bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
> uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=20
> 
> [Decals]
> uMaxDecals=100
> 
> [LOD]
> fLODFadeOutMultObjects=5.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultItems=3.0000
> fLODFadeOutMultActors=6.0000
> 
> [Launcher]
> bEnableFileSelection=1


Are you using ModOrganizer?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You've probably edited the wrong .ini file, have aa turned on or are using a poorly made enb preset (very rare and is usually fixed by disabling mist which shouldnt be necissary).
> 
> Re-install your ENB and follow the directions very carefully. Double check your work.


can anyone paste me here the file params ?

i switched to 1920x1200 and now screen is like a movie...not full but not cut at half... so i guess some crap with resolution


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Are you using ModOrganizer?


Nexus Mod Manager
ENB latest 265 wich reseted me all params
HIGH RES Textures DLC
LOOT
TES5Edit to simulate the load and see what mods can fail

So far all is OK but that screen things seems to disable all the effects :/


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> can anyone paste me here the file params ?
> 
> i switched to 1920x1200 and now screen is like a movie...not full but not cut at half... so i guess some crap with resolution


Can you show a screenshot? I can tell you if its right.

I'll share my .ini files with ya.

Skyrim.ini


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
sLanguage=ENGLISH
uExterior Cell Buffer=36
bBorderRegionsEnabled=0
sIntroSequence=
uGridsToLoad=5
bEssentialTakeNoDamage=0
bDisableGearedUp=0
[Display]
fShadowLODMaxStartFade=1000.0
fSpecularLODMaxStartFade=2000.0
fLightLODMaxStartFade=3500.0
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=1024
bAllowScreenshot=1
iPresentInterval=0
fDefaultWorldFOV=75
fDefault1stPersonFOV=75
[Audio]
fMusicDuckingSeconds=6.0
fMusicUnDuckingSeconds=8.0
fMenuModeFadeOutTime=3.0
fMenuModeFadeInTime=1.0
[Grass]
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=13
bAllowCreateGrass=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
iMinGrassSize=40
[GeneralWarnings]
SGeneralMasterMismatchWarning=One or more plugins could not find the correct versions of the master files they depend on. Errors may occur during load or game play. Check the "Warnings.txt" file for more information.
[Archive]
sResourceArchiveList=Skyrim - Misc.bsa, Skyrim - Shaders.bsa, Skyrim - Textures.bsa, Skyrim - Interface.bsa, Skyrim - Animations.bsa, Skyrim - Meshes.bsa, Skyrim - Sounds.bsa
sResourceArchiveList2=Skyrim - Voices.bsa, Skyrim - VoicesExtra.bsa
[Combat]
fMagnetismStrafeHeadingMult=0.0
fMagnetismLookingMult=0.0
[Papyrus]
fPostLoadUpdateTimeMS=500.0
bEnableLogging=1
bEnableTrace=1
bLoadDebugInformation=1
[Water]
bReflectLODObjects=1
bReflectLODLand=1
bReflectSky=1
bReflectLODTrees=1
bReflectExplosions=0
[Trees]
bForceFullDetail=1
bEnableTreeAnimations=1



Skyrimprefs.ini


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[General]
fBrightLightColorB=1.0000
fBrightLightColorG=1.0000
fBrightLightColorR=1.0000
iStoryManagerLoggingEvent=-1
bEnableStoryManagerLogging=0
fDefaultFOV=75
bUseThreadedTextures=1
bUseThreadedBlood=1
bUseThreadedParticleSystem=1
bUseThreadedMeshes=1
bUseThreadedMorpher=1
bUseThreadedLOD=1
bMTRendering=1
bRunHighLevelProcess=1
[Imagespace]
bDoDepthOfField=0
iRadialBlurLevel=0
[Display]
iBlurDeferredShadowMask=10
fInteriorShadowDistance=3000.0000
fShadowDistance=2500.0000
iShadowMapResolutionSecondary=512
iShadowMapResolutionPrimary=1024
iShadowSplitCount=2
iMaxAnisotropy=16
fLeafAnimDampenDistEnd=4600.0000
fLeafAnimDampenDistStart=3600.0000
fTreesMidLODSwitchDist=3600.0000
fGamma=0.9200
fDecalLOD2=15000.0000
fDecalLOD1=10000.0000
fSpecularLODStartFade=2000.0000
fShadowLODStartFade=2000.0000
fLightLODStartFade=3500.0000
iTexMipMapMinimum=0
iTexMipMapSkip=0
iWaterMultiSamples=8
iMultiSample=1
iShadowMode=3
bTreesReceiveShadows=1
bDrawLandShadows=1
bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1080
iSize W=1920
fMeshLODFadePercentDefault=1.2000
fMeshLODFadeBoundDefault=256.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeTreeDistance=52500.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeTreeDistance=70000.0000
fMeshLODLevel2FadeDist=5250000.0000
fMeshLODLevel1FadeDist=7000000.0000
iScreenShotIndex=2
bShadowMaskZPrepass=0
bMainZPrepass=0
iMaxSkinDecalsPerFrame=150
iMaxDecalsPerFrame=800
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1
sD3DDevice="NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN Black"
iAdapter=0
iPresentInterval=0
bFXAAEnabled=0
iShadowMapResolution=1024
fShadowBiasScale=0.3000
iShadowMaskQuarter=4
iShadowFilter=4
bShadowsOnGrass=1
bEquippedTorchesCastShadows=1
bActorSelfShadowing=1
bTransparencyMultisampling=0
bDeferredShadows=1
bDrawShadows=1
[Grass]
b30GrassVS=1
bAllowLoadGrass=1
bAllowCreateGrass=1
fGrassStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMaxStartFadeDistance=7000.0000
fGrassMinStartFadeDistance=0.0000
bGrassPointLighting=1
bDrawShaderGrass=1
[MAIN]
bGamepadEnable=1
bCrosshairEnabled=0
fHUDOpacity=1.0000
bSaveOnPause=0
bSaveOnTravel=0
bSaveOnWait=0
bSaveOnRest=0
fSkyCellRefFadeDistance=150000.0000
[GamePlay]
bShowFloatingQuestMarkers=1
bShowQuestMarkers=1
iDifficulty=5
[Interface]
bDialogueSubtitles=0
bGeneralSubtitles=0
fMouseCursorSpeed=1.0000
bShowCompass=1
[Controls]
fGamepadHeadingSensitivity=1.0000
fMouseHeadingSensitivity=0.0300
bAlwaysRunByDefault=1
bInvertYValues=0
bGamePadRumble=1
bMouseAcceleration=0
bUseKinect=0
[Particles]
iMaxDesired=5000
[SaveGame]
fAutosaveEveryXMins=60.0000
bDisableAutoSave=1
[AudioMenu]
fAudioMasterVolume=1.0000
fVal7=1.0000
uID7=1896030386
fVal6=1.0000
uID6=1896031768
fVal5=1.0000
uID5=1896030390
fVal4=1.0000
uID4=3954
fVal3=0.7500
uID3=94881
fVal2=0.5000
uID2=466532
fVal1=1.0000
uID1=554685
fVal0=0.2500
uID0=1007612
[Clouds]
fCloudLevel2Distance=262144.0000
fCloudLevel1Distance=32768.0000
fCloudLevel0Distance=16384.0000
fCloudNearFadeDistance=9000.0000
[TerrainManager]
fTreeLoadDistance=75000.0000
fBlockMaximumDistance=250000.0000
fBlockLevel1Distance=70000.0000
fBlockLevel0Distance=35000.0000
fSplitDistanceMult=1.5000
bShowLODInEditor=0
[NavMesh]
fObstacleAlpha=0.5000
fCoverSideHighAlpha=0.8000
fCoverSideLowAlpha=0.6500
fEdgeFullAlpha=1.0000
fEdgeHighAlpha=0.7500
fEdgeLowAlpha=0.5000
fTriangleFullAlpha=0.7000
fTriangleHighAlpha=0.3500
fTriangleLowAlpha=0.2000
fLedgeBoxHalfHeight=25.0000
fEdgeDistFromVert=10.0000
fEdgeThickness=10.0000
fPointSize=2.5000
[Trees]
bRenderSkinnedTrees=1
uiMaxSkinnedTreesToRender=30
bUseMultiThreadedTrees=1
[Decals]
uMaxDecals=1000
bDecals=1
bSkinnedDecals=1
uMaxSkinDecals=100
uMaxSkinDecalsPerActor=20
[LOD]
fLODFadeOutMultObjects=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultItems=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultActors=15.0000
fLODFadeOutMultSkyCell=1.0000
[Launcher]
bEnableFileSelection=1
bShowAllResolutions=0
uLastAspectRatio=3
[BlurShaderHDR]
bDoHighDynamicRange=0
[BlurShader]
bUseBlurShader=0
[BackgroundLoad]
bSelectivePurgeUnusedOnFastTravel=1
bBackgroundLoadLipFiles=1
bLoadBackgroundFaceGen=1
[Water]
bForceHighDetailReflections=1
iWaterReflectHeight=1024
iWaterReflectWidth=1024
bUseWaterDisplacements=1
bUseWaterRefractions=1
bUseWaterReflections=1
bUseWaterDepth=1


----------



## andressergio

i used yours *DIYDeath* and same

look

*1920x1200* all reset to low by new ver of ENB 265

http://imgur.com/C2zXpYw


http://imgur.com/bWZRG5L


turn off EFFECT and screen to normal but mod seems gone...and still the message saying that the parameter is not on that file grrrrrrrrrrrr

http://imgur.com/AuYmGRy


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> i used yours *DIYDeath* and same
> 
> look
> 
> *1920x1200* all reset to low by new ver of ENB 265
> 
> http://imgur.com/C2zXpYw
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bWZRG5L
> 
> 
> turn off EFFECT and screen to normal but mod seems gone...and still the message saying that the parameter is not on that file grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> http://imgur.com/AuYmGRy


Good news is you have it fixed. Most ENBs use letterboxing which makes it look like a movie. You can disable it or leave it on. To disable it you'll have to edit your effect file in the enbseries folder that you dragged into the SKyrim directory with the d3d9.dll files, etc.

I dont remember which line you disable but it should have letterbox or letterboxing in its name and it should currently say true, just set it to false.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Good news is you have it fixed. Most ENBs use letterboxing which makes it look like a movie. You can disable it or leave it on. To disable it you'll have to edit your effect file in the enbseries folder that you dragged into the SKyrim directory with the d3d9.dll files, etc.
> 
> I dont remember which line you disable but it should have letterbox or letterboxing in its name and it should currently say true, just set it to false.


No bro i didn't i have a 30IPS LCD 2560x1600 and suxs at 1920x1200, also see how dark shows with the effects on OFF to i cant take all screen and don't cut in the middle

:/


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> No bro i didn't i have a 30IPS LCD 2560x1600 and suxs at 1920x1200, also see how dark shows with the effects on OFF to i cant take all screen and don't cut in the middle
> 
> :/


So change your resolution to 1440p (or 1600p, whatever you want but enbs kill frame rates. For christ sakes I have a Titan Black and I have to stick to 1080p to get 30-40 fps, your 980 is just as powerful so if Im having frame rate issues, so will you). I dont know what you're saying with that last bit.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So change your resolution to 1440p (or 1600p, whatever you want but enbs kill frame rates. For christ sakes I have a Titan Black and I have to stick to 1080p to get 30-40 fps, your 980 is just as powerful so if Im having frame rate issues, so will you). I dont know what you're saying with that last bit.


Thanks DIY i think i will start all over Again is NOT the resolution, something is borked i been working a lot on the mod and learning so im ready to give another try. My SLI of 980HOF lols at the GAME even Maxed With All Textures and at 4K, yes they are Incredible Powerful Cards, you will never understand till you get one. Maxwell has a special thing that makes colors look vivid and uncompressed. I had 3 SLI of 780HOF before and you put a 780HOF and then replace with 980HOF and you can't believe the difference in image !!! and power

2x 980HOF Stock = 3x SLI 780HOF OC'd

Will Start from scratch reparing all original files from Skyrim (make a backup first on steam) then start over to see where on earth is the problem









Thanks a lot for your help and will keep you updated









Cheers !!!
Sergio


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks DIY i think i will start all over Again is NOT the resolution, something is borked i been working a lot on the mod and learning so im ready to give another try. My SLI of 980HOF lols at the GAME even Maxed With All Textures and at 4K, yes they are Incredible Powerful Cards, you will never understand till you get one. Maxwell has a special thing that makes colors look vivid and uncompressed. I had 3 SLI of 780HOF before and you put a 780HOF and then replace with 980HOF and you can't believe the difference in image !!! and power
> 
> 2x 980HOF Stock = 3x SLI 780HOF OC'd
> 
> Will Start from scratch reparing all original files from Skyrim (make a backup first on steam) then start over to see where on earth is the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help and will keep you updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers !!!
> Sergio






Follow the guide step by step and you WILL have the same result.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the guide step by step and you WILL have the same result.


amazing thank you very much but i already did it step by step (yes took me hours) only waterfall and sky mod is failing rest it look AWESOME and I put ALL in very high inside game, runs smooth on my setup love it !!!

no as im lazy i will download a savegame to see the spectacular mountains and waters









Thanks a lot for helping me
Kind Regards and Happy 2015 !!!
Sergio


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> amazing thank you very much but i already did it step by step (yes took me hours) only waterfall and sky mod is failing rest it look AWESOME and I put ALL in very high inside game, runs smooth on my setup love it !!!
> 
> no as im lazy i will download a savegame to see the spectacular mountains and waters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping me
> Kind Regards and Happy 2015 !!!
> Sergio


No problem, which mods arent working? Can you link me to them?
The 1st time I did it, it took me a while too, that's totally normal.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> No problem, which mods arent working? Can you link me to them?
> The 1st time I did it, it took me a while too, that's totally normal.


Thanks man yes of course

I installed as explained but realized that some overwrite others and i guess there is where the mess starts this is my plugin section i disable those don't working i tested a simulation of load with *TES5Edit.exe* and he marked me each wrong module, i could fix one but i have to dig on the others...

*Plugins*

_on red the non working_

BIG Link--> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2299356/


*Mods*

_you can see the cross this are not working_

BIG Link--> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2299357/


but my part of intereset is the first that are a lot not working

thanks


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Thanks man yes of course
> 
> I installed as explained but realized that some overwrite others and i guess there is where the mess starts this is my plugin section i disable those don't working i tested a simulation of load with *TES5Edit.exe* and he marked me each wrong module, i could fix one but i have to dig on the others...
> 
> *Plugins*
> 
> _on red the non working_
> 
> BIG Link--> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2299356/
> 
> 
> *Mods*
> 
> _you can see the cross this are not working_
> 
> BIG Link--> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2299357/
> 
> 
> but my part of intereset is the first that are a lot not working
> 
> thanks


You can manually enable the ones in red in the 1st picture by clicking the empty checkbox beside their name. That will put a checkmark beside the name which indicates they will work.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> You can manually enable the ones in red in the 1st picture by clicking the empty checkbox beside their name. That will put a checkmark beside the name which indicates they will work.


yes i already did each buy each and they fail


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> yes i already did each buy each and they fail


I see the problem, you dont have falskaar or wyrmstooth installed. Either re-install skyfalls and dont select falskaar/wrymstooth or go download falskaar and wyrmstooth (just download them, they're good mods).

After than enable your plugins and it should work.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37994/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25704/?

links to Falskaar and Wyrmstooth.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I see the problem, you dont have falskaar or wyrmstooth installed. Either re-install skyfalls and dont select falskaar/wrymstooth or go download falskaar and wyrmstooth (just download them, they're good mods).
> 
> After than enable your plugins and it should work.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37994/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25704/?
> 
> links to Falskaar and Wyrmstooth.


thankssssssssssssss


----------



## andressergio

huhuuuuuuuuuuuu all compiled perfect amazing bro !!!

look

http://imgur.com/YfNInoy


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> thankssssssssssssss


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> I see the problem, you dont have falskaar or wyrmstooth installed. Either re-install skyfalls and dont select falskaar/wrymstooth or go download falskaar and wyrmstooth (just download them, they're good mods).
> 
> After than enable your plugins and it should work.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/37994/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25704/?
> 
> links to Falskaar and Wyrmstooth.


here your gift for helping me
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.909602182396837.1073742565.628778670479191&type=1

Hope you like it !!!

Kind Regards and i love this mods !!!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> here your gift for helping me
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.909602182396837.1073742565.628778670479191&type=1
> 
> Hope you like it !!!
> 
> Kind Regards and i love this mods !!!


Glad to see you have it working. Skyrim is like a black hole that absorbs life, enjoy getting caught in the event horizon.









I also suggest trying Warzones 2015, it makes Skyrim feel like a civil war (you may have to install this mod manually because its so big nexus mod manager screws up while installing). It adds gigantic fully customizable battles all over Skyrim.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9494/?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Glad to see you have it working. Skyrim is like a black hole that absorbs life, enjoy getting caught in the event horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also suggest trying Warzones 2015, it makes Skyrim feel like a civil war (you may have to install this mod manually because its so big nexus mod manager screws up while installing). It adds gigantic fully customizable battles all over Skyrim.
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/9494/?


thanks !!!

sadly the issue of half screen came back after i adjusted some quality settings...either way the mod doesnt look like on videos...that is very weird...i will try to use you easy method, this time i have a backup of steam original files

cheers !
Sergio


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> thanks !!!
> 
> sadly the issue of half screen came back after i adjusted some quality settings...either way the mod doesnt look like on videos...that is very weird...i will try to use you easy method, this time i have a backup of steam original files
> 
> cheers !
> Sergio


That literally cannot happen. You did something else to cause the problem to come back becasue that mod doesnt change anything that would effect the game like that.

Did you happen to do anything else while installing that mod?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That literally cannot happen. You did something else to cause the problem to come back becasue that mod doesnt change anything that would effect the game like that.
> 
> Did you happen to do anything else while installing that mod?


yes i adjusted to max quality all settings with Shift + Enter but the mod at the very first start (look the pics i sent you) doenst look in ANY way what Real Vision Mod shows...this is the third time and now i will do it is step by step and trying every progress...so i will find the culprit of the problem.

will go easy one by one seeing what it changes i already learnt all about the tools etc...so it's time to give my final test

Thanks !!!
Sergio


----------



## andressergio

*@DIYDeath*

OK as promised this is my third time, i restored original steam backup of Skyrim and apply mods 1 by one checking all and after that all compilled perfect on TES5Edit as you can see, i also cleared masterfiles as stated

http://i.imgur.com/eSdj0jY.jpg









so

*1) DONE*
*2) DONE
*3) is where the lighting preset should mess now i will backup my install and try the presets

look the images speaks for themselves are great !!! *withouth step 3)*

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.910383535652035.1073742566.628778670479191&type=1


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> *@DIYDeath*
> 
> OK as promised this is my third time, i restored original steam backup of Skyrim and apply mods 1 by one checking all and after that all compilled perfect on TES5Edit as you can see, i also cleared masterfiles as stated
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eSdj0jY.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so
> 
> *1) DONE*
> *2) DONE
> *3) is where the lighting preset should mess now i will backup my install and try the presets
> 
> look the images speaks for themselves are great !!! *withouth step 3)*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.910383535652035.1073742566.628778670479191&type=1


Yeah, you dont technically need the "required" mods but it wont look the same. Just make sure you read it through and pick the appropriate files and you should be fine. I think you have everything installed fine besides the step 3 mods, the screenshots dont look weird to me.


----------



## andressergio

well sadly i confirmed when i do

3) i see half screen in black and then like foggy grey and an amazing view on that part but can't figure it









i only did step 3 following EXACT order...

now ask me to update to 265 but will happen same, or maybe i should try another light preset im lost here...


----------



## andressergio

found it !!! damn letter box param !!!

http://imgur.com/ecogFx6

still i see half screen blured but im on it with this

_adds black bars on top and bottom of the screen. do not forget to adjust enbeffect.fx file according to your screen resolution! for example for 1920x1080: delete the "//" in front of "//float2 fvTexelSize = float2(1.0 / 1920.0, 1.0 / 1080.0)"_


----------



## andressergio

Done !!!

here the pics

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.910553488968373.1073742567.628778670479191&type=1

Thanks DIYDeath for your help i learned a lot and as you said its a black hole


----------



## DIYDeath

Got tired of the stutters in Skyrim, decided to drop my resolution to 900p and make up for the aliasing by using a good ENB+enabling as much AA as possible, Stutters have almost completely gone away and while I do notice a difference its worth it to have fluid combat (I modded combat so it only takes 1-3 hits to kill or be killed, I need the responsiveness or else I die when they flank me).


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Got tired of the stutters in Skyrim, decided to drop my resolution to 900p and make up for the aliasing by using a good ENB+enabling as much AA as possible, Stutters have almost completely gone away and while I do notice a difference its worth it to have fluid combat (I modded combat so it only takes 1-3 hits to kill or be killed, I need the responsiveness or else I die when they flank me).


I still get them too even on an SSD but they're twice as bad when I had it installed on my raptor raid 0. Its the mods, man. No mods and I'm a constant 60FPS.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I followed this guide http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/ it tells you what order to install mods, how to tweak and then clean your mods and how to install ENBs and finally tweak your .ini files properly.
As a beginner I suggest following it to the letter, afterwards you can work out yourself what will work and what conflicts.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I still get them too even on an SSD but they're twice as bad when I had it installed on my raptor raid 0. Its the mods, man. No mods and I'm a constant 60FPS.


I actually find its papyrus for me. The problem is the idiotic "workaround" Beth uses to make it viable, such as carrying scripts over that cant complete in that papyrus cycle. This in turn generates bad data and causes a CTD. I'm cranky so maybe Im being negative but I expect better from them than some hack job that crashes the game...then again this is the same dev who screwed up the whole memory block 1 bit, refuses to fix the 1.9 lip synch bug, etc. Frankly, they make Ubisoft look good in certain respects.

I have 300 mods installed and get a good 50-60 fps consistently unless its a massive battle, then the fps drops to 30. 900p doesnt look bad as long as you use smaa and enable all the aa options for ENB, then there's no aliasing regardless of the resolution change.

I had Fire and Ice overhaul installed, due to papyrus screwing up and carrying scripts over that didnt have a valid target (because the effect was no longer in the cell) I ended up with consistent CTDs, this is what my papyrus log showed everytime.

(FF003255)].FIOIceMeltingScript.OnUpdate() - "FIOIceMeltingScript.psc" Line 19
[01/01/2015 - 09:35:22AM] Error: None or invalid form list passed in to FindClosestReferenceOfType
stack:
.Game.FindClosestReferenceOfAnyTypeInList() - "" Line ?
.Game.FindClosestReferenceOfAnyTypeInListFromRef() - "Game.psc" Line 68
[ (FF00317C)].FIOIceMeltingScript.DotheMelt() - "FIOIceMasterScript.psc" Line 85
[ (FF00317C)].FIOIceMeltingScript.OnUpdate() - "FIOIceMeltingScript.psc" Line 19

Once I uninstalled the mod and cleaned my save of its taint (lol) no more CTDs. Papyrus isnt very good but its faults are made exponentially worse by hack job workarounds that shouldnt be used. If I didnt know any better I'd start calling some of the work they do back alley plastic surgery. Bleh Im tired, havent slept in a day, my thoughts are fragmented. I hope they still made sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I followed this guide http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/ it tells you what order to install mods, how to tweak and then clean your mods and how to install ENBs and finally tweak your .ini files properly.
> As a beginner I suggest following it to the letter, afterwards you can work out yourself what will work and what conflicts.


I'm far from a beginner but thanks for trying.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@DIYDeath
I just noticed a lot of people asking about how to mod etc recently, so thought I'd post what I used when I 1st started.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Got tired of the stutters in Skyrim, decided to drop my resolution to 900p and make up for the aliasing by using a good ENB+enabling as much AA as possible, Stutters have almost completely gone away and while I do notice a difference its worth it to have fluid combat (I modded combat so it only takes 1-3 hits to kill or be killed, I need the responsiveness or else I die when they flank me).


as i told you before bro only way to get rid of stutter is going to the impressive power of Maxwell...i had 3x 780HOF before and can run Skyrim FULL with nothing left to put Very High and Whatever you want with 2x 980HOF, you can do it also with 1 at nice FPS with NO Stutter...Same happens with AC Unity and Watch Dogs

look here i put the most agressive mods to it and look the FPS with 1 980 only

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.908444475845941.1073742563.628778670479191&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.908432992513756.1073742562.628778670479191&type=1

Cheers !!!
Happy 2015


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @DIYDeath
> I just noticed a lot of people asking about how to mod etc recently, so thought I'd post what I used when I 1st started.


it's a very good idea, i passed 3 times to do it and finally i have it, it would be also a very good one to upload the mods and leave all set just to install from NMM instead of downloading one by one. i will do it and let you know. Following the RealVision guide with all the mods downloaded it's very quick, and specially when all mods are compilled correctly by TES5edit


----------



## andressergio

Guys wich mod is this

http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=19080

it's same as RealVision ?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys wich mod is this
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=19080
> 
> it's same as RealVision ?


Hard to tell from just two photos.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys wich mod is this
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=19080
> 
> it's same as RealVision ?


That I believe is the insomnia ENB


----------



## inedenimadam

Not a fan of that .enb because that DOF looks overdone for gameplay, but that snow mesh and texture


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Guys wich mod is this
> 
> http://enbseries.enbdev.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17&start=19080
> 
> it's same as RealVision ?


I had no idea Skyrim mods had gotten to that point, wow.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> That I believe is the insomnia ENB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not a fan of that .enb because that DOF looks overdone for gameplay, but that snow mesh and texture


yeah looks awesome, but still even i did all my steps on RealVision i guess it doesn't match the videos shooted...and i'm at maxed settings with 2x 980HOF


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> as i told you before bro only way to get rid of stutter is going to the impressive power of Maxwell...i had 3x 780HOF before and can run Skyrim FULL with nothing left to put Very High and Whatever you want with 2x 980HOF, you can do it also with 1 at nice FPS with NO Stutter...Same happens with AC Unity and Watch Dogs
> 
> look here i put the most agressive mods to it and look the FPS with 1 980 only
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.908444475845941.1073742563.628778670479191&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.908432992513756.1073742562.628778670479191&type=1
> 
> Cheers !!!
> Happy 2015


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> yeah looks awesome, but still even i did all my steps on RealVision i guess it doesn't match the videos shooted...and i'm at maxed settings with 2x 980HOF


Thats one of the reasons why I suggested another enb, realvision doesnt look like the screenshots/videos usually. Im not trying to hate on realvision but if you find its not looking how you want it to look, just get a different ENB, there's lots of good ones out there for pretty much every style.

What do you mean maxed settings? You shouldnt be using max settings with a ENB because that disables certain features of the ENB.

P.S. my stuttering issues dont come from any hardware deficiency, I have a Titan Black, its basically a 980 with 2gb extra vram and a much bigger price tag. My stuttering comes from having 4k textures on every NPC, 2k textures on just about everything else and mods like Warzones 2015 with max spawns enabled, Im willing to do 900p to have that because the antialiasing on Bleak ENB+smaa gets rid of any aliasing you'd normally get from having a lower resolution - and I'm sensative to aliasing, very sensative.

 900p and no aliasing that I can see.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Do you have Frostfall? Seems like a mod geared towards adventure and immersion.


i love frostfall and wet & cold. they really add some immersion and depth to the game, but dont expect to go swimming around icebergs in the north anymore


----------



## Dunan

Hey how does one get a hold of the skyrim creation kit?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Hey how does one get a hold of the skyrim creation kit?


On steam, under the tools tab.


----------



## andressergio

Guys for those starting moding again i would STRONGLY Advice you this...

_The mod is torturing because it needs an update of the install, this is my 5th time (i never quit) so i figured out..._

*On a normal 1920x1080 this won't happen BUT on a 2560x1600 LCD like mine YES*

You can do ALL Steps perfect and clean order plugins, clear master records bla bla, You can check with TES5edit that compiles all and doesn't fail

*You can do all and you can fix it but you will NEVER fix this:*

On the *Steam folder* where Skyrim is there's a *SkyrimPrefs.ini*

but

Also on YOUR *User profile* there's *the same file* !!!, So ANY dif on both will make some crap..(for me blurs half screen)

*What you MUST* have *in both files* no matter if the rest doesn't match (i will dig into this later) is this:

*[Display]

bFull Screen=1
iSize H=1600
iSize W=2560
bFloatPointRenderTarget=1 (ONE TIME ONLY delete the other same param on the file)*

*More Recommendations*

1) Before use the ENB and finish all make a backup
2) use latest v265 of ENB because it will keep telling you there's a new on the screen
3) DON'T Forget what i put above is very important, 2 files with dif content but needs to be treated separate at least till i dig more into them
4) Letter Box on the Settings of a Mod will put half black Screen for this same reason

Happy Modding and thanks for all who teached me i'm giving my feed now


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> On steam, under the tools tab.


Great, got it--now how do you launch it?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Great, got it--now how do you launch it?


with this tool bro

http://skse.silverlock.org/

Check i just uploaded some amazing pics









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.912903692066686.1073742570.628778670479191&type=1


----------



## DeviousAddict

@andressergio you should post your pics here dude http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/12300_20#post_23355493 Keep it in the forums







(not everyone likes or uses Facebook)


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @andressergio you should post your pics here dude http://www.overclock.net/t/1165090/your-best-skyrim-awesome-pictures/12300_20#post_23355493 Keep it in the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not everyone likes or uses Facebook)


Sorry *@DeviousAddict* that's not my private facebook it's my OC Page where i also re publish some nice work of OCN, so i up all there, but yes i will do it









It's against the rules ? My Community is non profit of free information

Thanks !!!
Kind Regards
Sergio


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Sorry *@DeviousAddict* that's not my private facebook it's my OC Page where i also re publish some nice work of OCN, so i up all there, but yes i will do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's against the rules ? My Community is non profit of free information
> 
> Thanks !!!
> Kind Regards
> Sergio


That wasn't meant to come across as telling you off or anything, i meant that i don't use facebook but wanted to see your pictures. i meant it as a request, i worded it poorly sorry about that


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Thats one of the reasons why I suggested another enb, realvision doesnt look like the screenshots/videos usually. Im not trying to hate on realvision but if you find its not looking how you want it to look, just get a different ENB, there's lots of good ones out there for pretty much every style.
> 
> What do you mean maxed settings? You shouldnt be using max settings with a ENB because that disables certain features of the ENB.
> 
> P.S. my stuttering issues dont come from any hardware deficiency, I have a Titan Black, its basically a 980 with 2gb extra vram and a much bigger price tag. My stuttering comes from having 4k textures on every NPC, 2k textures on just about everything else and mods like Warzones 2015 with max spawns enabled, Im willing to do 900p to have that because the antialiasing on Bleak ENB+smaa gets rid of any aliasing you'd normally get from having a lower resolution - and I'm sensative to aliasing, very sensative.
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2303048/width/500/height/1000[/IMG] 900p and no aliasing that I can see.


Maxwell's delta texture compression actually makes an enormous difference in effective memory bandwidth with the expanded L2 cache helping latency significantly. Don't be fooled by bus width







. Add in the architectural differences and what he's saying may be correct. I never played Skyrim while I owned my GTX 780 so I can't comment for sure, but on GTX 970 SLI it's looking good, just started playing it for the first time now.


----------



## Thingamajig

I was a huge fan of "The Wilds" ENB but it was quite outdated. No other ENB seemed to touch it in terms of realism and looks in my humble opinion.

I eventually found Organic ENB - which by a stroke of luck was based off of "The Wilds" and coincidentally was made to be compatible with lighting/weather mods i was also using. Perfect match.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/38917/?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> That wasn't meant to come across as telling you off or anything, i meant that i don't use facebook but wanted to see your pictures. i meant it as a request, i worded it poorly sorry about that


Don't worry bro i took it good









I always show my page to the forum beacause I'm a Tester for GALAX and im very active and helping there so in others like G.SKILL or ASUS


----------



## inedenimadam

You guys with the 980s here are making me excited about my upcoming 4k build. Skyrim has been an s s ssst sst tttt ssssssttt utter mess with AMD eyefinity and crossfire.

Since you guys have been discussing ENBs I am not a fan of the uber realism. I mean, its impressive what is possible and how amazing it can look, but for immersion I like something a bit different. Skyrim is set in a dark time, with just about everyone you run across having some sad story, sending you into some dark, dank cave, with awful creatures or dirty bandits. My all time favorite is the Grim and Somber, it fits the mood that I try to get out of the game. The author uses DOF and letterboxing that I have to manually edit out, but otherwise it is very quick to get looking like I like. Also a bit fan of using the SweetFX extension, there are some cool effects available, and many are less resource intensive than the enb equivalent.

These SSs are nothing special, but it gives you the idea of the feeling.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys with the 980s here are making me excited about my upcoming 4k build. Skyrim has been an s s ssst sst tttt ssssssttt utter mess with AMD eyefinity and crossfire.
> 
> Since you guys have been discussing ENBs I am not a fan of the uber realism. I mean, its impressive what is possible and how amazing it can look, but for immersion I like something a bit different. Skyrim is set in a dark time, with just about everyone you run across having some sad story, sending you into some dark, dank cave, with awful creatures or dirty bandits. My all time favorite is the Grim and Somber, it fits the mood that I try to get out of the game. The author uses DOF and letterboxing that I have to manually edit out, but otherwise it is very quick to get looking like I like. Also a bit fan of using the SweetFX extension, there are some cool effects available, and many are less resource intensive than the enb equivalent.
> 
> These SSs are nothing special, but it gives you the idea of the feeling.


Great pics bro, but that mod doesn't change textures, just params right ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You guys with the 980s here are making me excited about my upcoming 4k build. Skyrim has been an s s ssst sst tttt ssssssttt utter mess with AMD eyefinity and crossfire.
> 
> Since you guys have been discussing ENBs I am not a fan of the uber realism. I mean, its impressive what is possible and how amazing it can look, but for immersion I like something a bit different. Skyrim is set in a dark time, with just about everyone you run across having some sad story, sending you into some dark, dank cave, with awful creatures or dirty bandits. My all time favorite is the Grim and Somber, it fits the mood that I try to get out of the game. The author uses DOF and letterboxing that I have to manually edit out, but otherwise it is very quick to get looking like I like. Also a bit fan of using the SweetFX extension, there are some cool effects available, and many are less resource intensive than the enb equivalent.
> 
> These SSs are nothing special, but it gives you the idea of the feeling.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics bro, but that mod doesn't change textures, just params right ?
Click to expand...

correct. I use a smorgasbord of texture, mesh, and parallax mods, but a pretty light enb. You can go nuts with texture mods with little to no danger of clogging up the works, so long as they are either loose files, or at least dont utilize much scripting.

I tried my hand at from scratch enb, but always come back to that mod, if nothing else just for the color palette


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Maxwell's delta texture compression actually makes an enormous difference in effective memory bandwidth with the expanded L2 cache helping latency significantly. Don't be fooled by bus width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Add in the architectural differences and what he's saying may be correct. I never played Skyrim while I owned my GTX 780 so I can't comment for sure, but on GTX 970 SLI it's looking good, just started playing it for the first time now.


When the Titan 2 gets released I'll pick one of those up or maybe a 980 8gb, depending on the price point.


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> correct. I use a smorgasbord of texture, mesh, and parallax mods, but a pretty light enb. You can go nuts with texture mods with little to no danger of clogging up the works, so long as they are either loose files, or at least dont utilize much scripting.
> 
> I tried my hand at from scratch enb, but always come back to that mod, if nothing else just for the color palette


I have to do Realvision 5 Times till i discovered with i posted, i can just upload the contects to anywhere and you copy over your Skyrim Folder...


----------



## DIYDeath

So for the last 5 installs Ive had this awful effect plauge me, for the life of me I cant get rid of it.
player.dispelallspells doesnt get rid of it
player.resurrect 1 also doesnt get rid of it



Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of this supid, broken effect? I dont care if I have to delete files at this point, I just want the bloody effect gone. Any suggestions?

The effect only happens when Im in battle but after battle it will not go away.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So for the last 5 installs Ive had this awful effect plauge me, for the life of me I cant get rid of it.
> player.dispelallspells doesnt get rid of it
> player.resurrect 1 also doesnt get rid of it
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of this supid, broken effect? I dont care if I have to delete files at this point, I just want the bloody effect gone. Any suggestions?
> 
> The effect only happens when Im in battle.


You mean whats on the skin? Must be one of the mods you have (obviously), did you try to try to track down which one?

I had a similar thing happen when installing the follower eryniel, the authors said it was VERY rare to get the swirling leaves effect at the feet of the player (the same effect that she had) and it would happen to me EVERY TIME I installed her, and all their supposed workarounds to get it to go away permanently only worked until i fast traveled then it would be right back.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> You mean whats on the skin? Must be one of the mods you have (obviously), did you try to try to track down which one?
> 
> I had a similar thing happen when installing the follower eryniel, the authors said it was VERY rare to get the swirling leaves effect at the feet of the player (the same effect that she had) and it would happen to me EVERY TIME I installed her, and all their supposed workarounds to get it to go away permanently only worked until i fast traveled then it would be right back.


Yeah, that silly looking blue bubble around my character is the problem (it flickers rapidly) I cant tell which mod is causing this, there's no effect listed and it happens regardless of what my character is wearing.

There has to be a way to track what is responsible for this bug.

Weirdest part is it seems to not apply when Im in combat myself, only when there's combat near me and sometimes player.dispelallspells will remove it, I just did a test run and after fast traveling and using that command it went away.

How can I track what mod is causing this problem so I can get rid of it?


----------



## andressergio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So for the last 5 installs Ive had this awful effect plauge me, for the life of me I cant get rid of it.
> player.dispelallspells doesnt get rid of it
> player.resurrect 1 also doesnt get rid of it
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas how to get rid of this supid, broken effect? I dont care if I have to delete files at this point, I just want the bloody effect gone. Any suggestions?
> 
> The effect only happens when Im in battle but after battle it will not go away.


what's the problem bro ??? i don´t understand can you explain well to me maybe i can help


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio*
> 
> what's the problem bro ??? i don´t understand can you explain well to me maybe i can help


I have an active effect being applied to my character when a battle is happening near me that I am not participating in which only sometimes can be removed with player.dispelallspells.
There is no indicator in game as to what is causing the effect.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I have found (in my opinon) thee perfect skin texture....it's glorious!


----------



## DIYDeath

I finished my sword/throwing knife mod. Its pretty slick, on hit it creates explosions of blackness, will resurrect the dead, can disintegrate enemis (can be resisted) and has a small chance to summon two demons on hit, it's one handed that uses two handed animations/skill tree (so you can use things like spells or the throwing daggars at the same time).

The throwing daggers do the exact same thing and I just finished making them perkus maximus compatible (throwing daggar use light weaponry and is classified as blunt, piercing and blade)
The sword is a greatsword (heavy weaponry and is classified as blunt, piercing and blade).

I didn't give the enchantment effect compatibility with perma because that would have totally broken the weapon.

They're still massively overpowered unless you have lots of spawns, which I have due to asis and warzones 2015.


----------



## DIYDeath

Screenshot of my sword+throwing knives mod


----------



## DIYDeath

Decided to make a Umbral Knight character.

What is a Unmral Knight?

A spell-sword/necormancer that focuses on shadow magic.

spell 1: creates a Umbral Orb. Orbs have their own collision, deal small, pure damage at the place where they appear ad is used by the next ability.

spell 2: marks a enemy for a duration, any Umbral Orbs near them will explode, dealing medium pure damage in an area.

spell 3: deals damage over time and creates a Umbral orb at the target which drags the target towards it.

Sword has a enchantment that gives it these effects:

effect 1: kills targets with 5% or lower health

effect 2: causes a high force, medium damage explosion on contact (small area)

effect 3: magnifies damage by 30% for 30 seocnds

effect 4: resurrects any dead body when they are attacked

And 2 special perks

1) that lets you cast you left hand spell when attacking with your right hand weapon

2) autocast for spell 1 (timed and random target)

I have a video demonstration uploading. I'll post it once its finished.

Pre-balancing






Post balancing (still tweaking) video still uploading.


----------



## combine1237

Hello, I would like to get back into Skyrim now that I have my new rig finalized. I have yet to update my information, but it consists of a 4790k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb of 1600mhz dual channel ram, and 2 290x's (4gb) with Kraken g10's which I conservatively clock at 1100 core 1350 mem (had them both up to 1200 and 1450 decently stable but vrm temps made me uncomfortable with the thermal tape I was using). I was wondering if anyone could recommend some decent mods I could use for the game while still being playable @ 60 fps 1080p (I am going to eventually get a nicer freesync ips monitor when they become available).

I realize that this would be better for modding with the 8gb versions, but I already had a 4gb 290x.

Anyway, any input would great.

The last time I played skyrim was over a year ago with a 7870, so I am curious how far I can push the visuals and maintain the ability to play the game.

Thank you.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> Hello, I would like to get back into Skyrim now that I have my new rig finalized. I have yet to update my information, but it consists of a 4790k @ 4.5 ghz, 8gb of 1600mhz dual channel ram, and 2 290x's (4gb) with Kraken g10's which I conservatively clock at 1100 core 1350 mem (had them both up to 1200 and 1450 decently stable but vrm temps made me uncomfortable with the thermal tape I was using). I was wondering if anyone could recommend some decent mods I could use for the game while still being playable @ 60 fps 1080p (I am going to eventually get a nicer freesync ips monitor when they become available).
> 
> I realize that this would be better for modding with the 8gb versions, but I already had a 4gb 290x.
> 
> Anyway, any input would great.
> 
> The last time I played skyrim was over a year ago with a 7870, so I am curious how far I can push the visuals and maintain the ability to play the game.
> 
> Thank you.


I suggest using skyrim beautification project, follow his guide. Just ignore tbe enb part and his Ini tweaks.
Use the Ini guide section of S.T.E.P. Those tweaks are better imo.

http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/index.htm

http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.9#1.D._INI_Tweaks


----------



## combine1237

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I suggest using skyrim beautification project, follow his guide. Just ignore tbe enb part and his Ini tweaks.
> Use the Ini guide section of S.T.E.P. Those tweaks are better imo.
> 
> http://www.skyrim-beautification-project.com/index.htm
> 
> http://wiki.step-project.com/STEP:2.2.9#1.D._INI_Tweaks


Thanks, this should help out alot with the textures, do you know of any over the top luscious grass mods by chance?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> Thanks, this should help out alot with the textures, do you know of any over the top luscious grass mods by chance?


He covers grass mods in his guide, they are pretty decent and not very demanding but personally i use Verdant grass http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/60220/

If you want to use that then you cant use any other grass mods at all. He incorporates alot of mods within his, so additional mods will conflict.
You may be able to get away with some ground textures though.
Just ignore any grass mods in the Beautification guide if you want to use Verdant, don't forget to do the ini tweaks he mentions on the mods main page (the iMinGrassSize= section, i suggest going with his default of 70. I put mine to his lowest at 50 which looks amazing and much more dense/lush but droped my FPS by 20!)

There is another Grass mod that looks even better but I cant get skyrim stable with it at the moment so Iwont suggest it.

Edit: you should look at this guys Parallax mods, esspecially his distance LOD's http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/users/5357888 He also does that Grass mod i cant get stable with my build.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combine1237*
> 
> Thanks, this should help out alot with the textures, do you know of any over the top luscious grass mods by chance?


Skyrim Floral Overhaul+Grass on Steroids Is my grass/brush list. Massive grass density for almost no performance hit at all. Textures are not super uber 4096 detail or anything, but that density.....


----------



## DeviousAddict

The problem with grass on steriods is that it uses the vanilla grass, it just makes it denser and longer. No change to texture rez or anything, which is why there's no noticeable fps drop.
SFO is good though and works with verdant.



Thats my current look. SFO, verdant grass and some ground textures (which you can't really see lol)


----------



## Blze001

So... all this time I've had my Skyrim install on the SDD... and my Mod Organizer folder on my HDD...


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys I've a question regarding the console. When I enter free cam mode, ia there a way to slow the movement of the camera? I ask because when I pres W for example it'll move about a foot but I want it to only move an inch of you know what i mean. Cheers guys


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys I've a question regarding the console. When I enter free cam mode, ia there a way to slow the movement of the camera? I ask because when I pres W for example it'll move about a foot but I want it to only move an inch of you know what i mean. Cheers guys


SUCSM x
x is your speed, 1 is slow.

Also TFC1 will freeze the frame for getting a better angle in action shots.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Cheers dude. I know the tfc 1 bit. Do I do SUCSM after tfc or instead of?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Cheers dude. I know the tfc 1 bit. Do I do SUCSM after tfc or instead of?


SetUFOCamSpeedMult is the full command, so once it it set, you can TFC in and out and the speed wont change until you change it again.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> SetUFOCamSpeedMult is the full command, so once it it set, you can TFC in and out and the speed wont change until you change it again.


Cheers dude







+rep


----------



## Mrreks

Hi guys. Quick question. I just got my new pc. Its a asus dcii 290x and an i5 4690k with 8gigs of ram. Anyone mind chiming in with a good list of mods for max quality? Im thinking of using realvision enb or pureweather enb not sure yet. Please and thank you


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrreks*
> 
> Hi guys. Quick question. I just got my new pc. Its a asus dcii 290x and an i5 4690k with 8gigs of ram. Anyone mind chiming in with a good list of mods for max quality? Im thinking of using realvision enb or pureweather enb not sure yet. Please and thank you


S.T.E.P. Project: http://wiki.step-project.com/

Once you get that up and running, you should be good to go.


----------



## TTheuns

Hi, I've encountered a problem today that I have not had before.
When I press PrtSc (or Print Screen) to take a screenshot, the game instantly closes itself. I have already made 100+ screenshot using PrtSc, so I don't know why it happens, nothing has changed to my setup or game configuration.


----------



## DeviousAddict

If you have steam overlay on just press F12 instead, that's what I do and I've had no problems.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> If you have steam overlay on just press F12 instead, that's what I do and I've had no problems.


And you will have access to steam overlay unless you pirated the game.


----------



## Particle

I realize I'm a bit late to the party, but I bought Skyrim over the weekend. It seems to run okay and looks great with the high resolution texture pack, but I've been having trouble with the lighting system going haywire. Calling it shadow flickering doesn't really do it justice since it appears to impact _all_ lighting. Any time I move my character, the lighting flickers. Has anyone else had any luck fixing this? My GPU drivers are the old Catalyst 13.4 beta, but I can't update them as they're the last release available for my video card (Radeon 2900 XT).


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I realize I'm a bit late to the party, but I bought Skyrim over the weekend. It seems to run okay and looks great with the high resolution texture pack, but I've been having trouble with the lighting system going haywire. Calling it shadow flickering doesn't really do it justice since it appears to impact _all_ lighting. Any time I move my character, the lighting flickers. Has anyone else had any luck fixing this? My GPU drivers are the old Catalyst 13.4 beta, but I can't update them as they're the last release available for my video card (Radeon 2900 XT).


I can't remember if I did suffer from that but I do know that the vanilla lighting system is crap, not sure if a lighting overhaul would fix it but worth a try.


----------



## Particle

Would that be in the form of an unofficial mod of some sort?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Would that be in the form of an unofficial mod of some sort?


Not really, http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17609/?

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/?

Using a lighting overhaul mod is kinda needed because the vanilla one is crap.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Not really, http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/17609/?
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/?
> 
> Using a lighting overhaul mod is kinda needed because the vanilla one is crap.


The Relighting mod puts a little bit more load on the CPU due to the Just in Time scripts, but worth it to see more dynamic lights indoors/caves/dungeons/etc.

Enhanced lights and effects is just awesome, much better mood and scene lights for almost every area, including dynamic lights for better emphasis in dungeons.


----------



## DeviousAddict

hey guys, does any know of a bee hive re-texture?
I can only find mods that increase the honey and honey comb amounts you get from them, but i want a complete re-texture because they're a complete eyesore in the game when compared to the parallax tree bark mods.

Cheers guys


----------



## Particle

I'm having trouble with hired thugs coming after me. I keep dodging them by fast traveling out when I see them since I can't kill them. Have any of you got some advice for how to defeat them? They're so grossly overpowered in comparison to my character that I can be at full health with my shield up and they will still frequently one-hit me even if I pull one at a time. I've managed to kill one once, but that's it out of maybe 5-10 attempts. Never have I finished two or all three.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'm having trouble with hired thugs coming after me. I keep dodging them by fast traveling out when I see them since I can't kill them. Have any of you got some advice for how to defeat them? They're so grossly overpowered in comparison to my character that I can be at full health with my shield up and they will still frequently one-hit me even if I pull one at a time. I've managed to kill one once, but that's it out of maybe 5-10 attempts. Never have I finished two or all three.


Level up more, if hired thugs are killing you then 1) its mods or 2) you spec'd poorly which made you weak as a kitten so you'll need to grind in order to fix that.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'm having trouble with hired thugs coming after me. I keep dodging them by fast traveling out when I see them since I can't kill them. Have any of you got some advice for how to defeat them? They're so grossly overpowered in comparison to my character that I can be at full health with my shield up and they will still frequently one-hit me even if I pull one at a time. I've managed to kill one once, but that's it out of maybe 5-10 attempts. Never have I finished two or all three.


Or you can activate TGM in the console in order to enable god mode, that should let you defeat them and level up a bit and then disable them.


----------



## Particle

I'm just playing vanilla Skyrim with the official high resolution texture pack. No mods. As for my spec, I'm only level 4 or 5. I've put roughly equal upgrades into health and stamina. Perks include two heavy armor skills and two one-handed weapon skills. I use a fine steel mace, have 25% armor ignore, and am entirely covered in heavy armor. I'm also a vampire which you'd think would make me strong enough, but I'm still a kitten in comparison. That said, regular quest enemies I can solidly thrash with little more than staring at them. Game enemies are weak while the bandits are like T-800s. =)

I tried using an AOE fire scroll once, but I can't seem to figure out how scrolls are supposed to work. Pressing or holding the fire button with it equipped doesn't seem to be it.


----------



## Particle

I encountered my first dragon last night. It was dispatched after a decent fight but wasn't particularly hard, though it was much harder than typical NPCs in quests. I was enjoying the rewards that came from it until it dawned on me: Any one of the hired thugs was easily as hard as maybe three dragons. It really deflated my sense of accomplishment in the game.


----------



## DeviousAddict

have you tried running into a guard house? They should follow you and then most of the guards should kill them then


----------



## Particle

I haven't tried that yet. They only seem to show up when I fast travel to non-city locations like Fort Whatsit or The Whatsit Ruins west of Whiterun. I haven't seen them again since I got close enough to aggro them and ran away instead of fighting or fast traveling. Maybe they're gone for now. I'll continue to level and hopefully they won't be an issue the next time I run into them.

Unrelated: Is there a trainer for heavy armor or one-handed weapons?


----------



## DeviousAddict

one handed weapons there is the redguard guy in the Dark Brotherhood and heavy armour i think theres someone in the companions.
ther is probably more but i only know those ones


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I haven't tried that yet. They only seem to show up when I fast travel to non-city locations like Fort Whatsit or The Whatsit Ruins west of Whiterun. I haven't seen them again since I got close enough to aggro them and ran away instead of fighting or fast traveling. Maybe they're gone for now. I'll continue to level and hopefully they won't be an issue the next time I run into them.
> 
> Unrelated: Is there a trainer for heavy armor or one-handed weapons?


Here's a list of all the trainers:

http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Trainers


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I haven't tried that yet. They only seem to show up when I fast travel to non-city locations like Fort Whatsit or The Whatsit Ruins west of Whiterun. I haven't seen them again since I got close enough to aggro them and ran away instead of fighting or fast traveling. Maybe they're gone for now. I'll continue to level and hopefully they won't be an issue the next time I run into them.
> 
> Unrelated: Is there a trainer for heavy armor or one-handed weapons?


There is a redguard dude at Whiterun. He will offer a quest for you to find his father's sword. After you defeat the bandits and return the sword to him, he will teach you some moves









Also, if you go to the Hall of the Dead at Whiterun, a priest of Arkay will ask you to get a pendant from the crypts. Go in and bash the skeletons with your shield while using the healing spell to repair any damage. Keep running away from the skeletons while your are healing. This will increase your shield bash points. If you let them hit you, your heavy armour rating may increase too. Go easy on the skeletons, they dont take much damage before they are killed. GL


----------



## Particle

I've already cleared that crypt. Drats! heh Do they respawn after a while?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I've already cleared that crypt. Drats! heh Do they respawn after a while?


They may do. You can do the shield bash / heavy armor thing with any weak enemy. Just make sure to kite and heal so you can gather up the points.


----------



## slickwilly

Sethy thanks for the tip, I really need to work on my block skill tree, as for the find my father sword quest i have not done that yet on this play through, I have noticed a few missing sword tactics now I know why. that is an easy remedy.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Sethy thanks for the tip, I really need to work on my block skill tree, as for the find my father sword quest i have not done that yet on this play through, I have noticed a few missing sword tactics now I know why. that is an easy remedy.


Anytime. There are heaps of smaller quests that can give quiet good perk increases throughout the game. There are also trainers in the Companions quest line that is worth the time. I usually do the Companions quest first off to gather these perks and trainer opportunities.


----------



## Particle

I managed to take some pictures of the lighting glitch that I keep running into. The lighting system flashes between dark and light constantly along with lines at various angles going on. I figure it's just a glitch with DX 10.0 cards from AMD, but I don't know.


----------



## Sethy666

Man, that would be annoying. Maybe its a mod conflict?? Can you supply a list of your mods to check?


----------



## Particle

No mods installed here. I just have the base game, the expansions, and the official high resolution texture pack. I'm running a really old card though (2900 XT), and I'm assuming it's a glitch between it, its driver, and this particular game.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> No mods installed here. I just have the base game, the expansions, and the official high resolution texture pack. I'm running a really old card though (2900 XT), and I'm assuming it's a glitch between it, its driver, and this particular game.


Hmm.. Have you tried disabling the steam overlay?


----------



## Particle

I'll give that a try and let you know what happens. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Anytime. There are heaps of smaller quests that can give quiet good perk increases throughout the game. There are also trainers in the Companions quest line that is worth the time. I usually do the Companions quest first off to gather these perks and trainer opportunities.


Same here, except that now that i have dawn guard if i don't take care of the vampire problem some of my fav NPC's in whiterun get killed.

doing the Soul cairn quest I let the Bone men that were not armed with a bow just beat on me, I have a good stack of health potions and I can always make more


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I managed to take some pictures of the lighting glitch that I keep running into. The lighting system flashes between dark and light constantly along with lines at various angles going on. I figure it's just a glitch with DX 10.0 cards from AMD, but I don't know.


Which drivers are you using? I thought I saw you (or maybe it was someone else) mention that they were using old AMD drivers because their card was old. I'm pretty sure drivers don't discontinue support of old cards, they just keep building up and adding the newest ones, so newer drivers would still work on an old card. Something to try anyway.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Which drivers are you using? I thought I saw you (or maybe it was someone else) mention that they were using old AMD drivers because their card was old. I'm pretty sure drivers don't discontinue support of old cards, they just keep building up and adding the newest ones, so newer drivers would still work on an old card. Something to try anyway.


Unfortunately that doesn't seem to be true unless its been proven. I just build an older 'surf the web only' PC for a family member with old parts and a 512MB 4870 card and the last driver used for that particular card is the older 13.9 legacy drivers. The card would not install any driver revision newer than that.


----------



## Particle

The current driver binaries only have support for 5000 series and later parts unfortunately. I can't install anything newer than the 13.4 beta for my 2900 XT.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> The current driver binaries only have support for 5000 series and later parts unfortunately. I can't install anything newer than the 13.4 beta for my 2900 XT.


Ah my mistake then. Hmm, and it seems like those drivers are new enough to have any/all updates for Skyrim itself since they were released so you shouldn't be missing out on any driver specific fixes for that game at least.


----------



## Particle

I'm going to play with the iBlurDeferredShadowMask and iShadowMapResolutionPrimary settings to see if that makes it go away. Someone else posted on another site describing what I *think* is the same issue, but I'm not certain. He went from 0 to 32 for the first and from an unknown value to 8192 for the second. Technically speaking he didn't specify if he was setting iShadowMapResolutionPrimary or iShadowMapResolutionSecondary, but hey.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> I'm going to play with the iBlurDeferredShadowMask and iShadowMapResolutionPrimary settings to see if that makes it go away. Someone else posted on another site describing what I *think* is the same issue, but I'm not certain. He went from 0 to 32 for the first and from an unknown value to 8192 for the second. Technically speaking he didn't specify if he was setting iShadowMapResolutionPrimary or iShadowMapResolutionSecondary, but hey.


I think it might've been primary, but yeah, i've seen that value of 8192, just prepare your vram and for FPS drops. but no more jagged shadows.


----------



## Particle

There should be different settings for addressing the jagged shadows issue. These were posted just for the lines-in-shadows thing.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I think it might've been primary, but yeah, i've seen that value of 8192, just prepare your vram and for FPS drops. but no more jagged shadows.


A good ENB will do this with shadows @ 2-4k too, no need to murder your frame rate with 8k shadows, lol.


----------



## Particle

Memory bandwidth I've got.







The 2900 series cards were AMD's first use of a 512-bit memory bus. I tried iBlurDeferredShadowMask set to 32 and iShadowMapResolutionPrimary set to 8192. It doesn't seem to have made any difference with my lines. The frame rate hit was detectable but not large. I'll set them back and go fish I guess. heh


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

What file saves the monitor resolution setting ? Just wondering since I set 2 ini files to read only after I edited them according to the STEP mod guide, and I've switched to 1440p since. Skipping the story, yesterday it looked like 1080p again instead of 1440p.

Also I start the game using skyrim mod organizer, and I used that to start the skyrim launcher aswell.........I just want to be sure the settings for 1440p are being saved as they should be.


----------



## utterfabrication

SkyrimPrefs.ini is what you're looking for.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Yeah well thats 1 of the 2 I set to read-only, so in that somewhere it should say 2560x1440, in some form

I searched 2560 and 1920 and find neither


----------



## utterfabrication

There should be 2 lines in the [Display] section for resolution.

iSize H=
iSize W=


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I set the files back to writable, and also got some more mods working, but wow now my fps drop to 40 sometimes. I wasn't expecting that, I average probably 65, but the ay they jump around so much it makes it seem choppy

It looks great but I need more GPU power I guess, or more CPU power


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I set the files back to writable, and also got some more mods working, but wow now my fps drop to 40 sometimes. I wasn't expecting that, I average probably 65, but the ay they jump around so much it makes it seem choppy
> 
> It looks great but I need more GPU power I guess, or more CPU power


We all need more GPU power when it comes to SKyrim.







Dat DX9 suckage yo.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> We all need more GPU power when it comes to SKyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat DX9 suckage yo.


Pretty much this. You just need to overkill Skyrim with gpu power to get 60 frames outdoors with an intense enb. Least till we get a new Fallout/Elder Scrolls that is running on a more modern engine.


----------



## Alvarado

Don't mean to double post but............. is Skyrim dead? I came here looking for peoples opinion on cloud textures not sure which one to use! and I had to dig through 3 pages just to find this again.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Don't mean to double post but............. is Skyrim dead? I came here looking for peoples opinion on cloud textures not sure which one to use! and I had to dig through 3 pages just to find this again.


No not dead... Yet lol.. Depends what you'll be using them with, I like realistic clouds (don't remember if that's what it's called) but the don't play nice with CoT. If you use CoT you're kind of limited, not much is compatible that changed the weather or clouds.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> No not dead... Yet lol.. Depends what you'll be using them with, I like realistic clouds (don't remember if that's what it's called) but the don't play nice with CoT. If you use CoT you're kind of limited, not much is compatible that changed the weather or clouds.


Right now I'm using though just searching "clouds" on the nexus brings up a good amount. Oh and I'll be using them with pure weathers.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Right now I'm using though just searching "clouds" on the nexus brings up a good amount. Oh and I'll be using them with pure weathers.


Pick which one you like, there should be compatability warnings on the pages. I'm not familiar with pure weathers, but on the pure weather page it should list what works with it, usually in endorsements at the bottom.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Pick which one you like, there should be compatability warnings on the pages. I'm not familiar with pure weathers, but on the pure weather page it should list what works with it, usually in endorsements at the bottom.


Yeah didn't think it would have conflicts with other texture (hence why I asked here first) but it looks like I can't use anything else besides it oh well.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yeah didn't think it would have conflicts with other texture (hence why I asked here first) but it looks like I can't use anything else besides it oh well.


It's good you checked, some don't and install everything and wonder why they keep getting constant CTD's


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> It's good you checked, some don't and install everything and wonder why they keep getting constant CTD's


Don't think it would have crashed because its just a texture replacement but I'll just do as it says on the page.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Don't think it would have crashed because its just a texture replacement but I'll just do as it says on the page.


No probably not crash but some of the others that just get into mudding blindly install and don't test first assuming everything will be fine.

I tried realistic clouds with CoT once just for the heck of it ignoring the warnings and it was a total mess.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> No probably not crash but some of the others that just get into mudding blindly install and don't test first assuming everything will be fine.
> 
> I tried realistic clouds with CoT once just for the heck of it ignoring the warnings and it was a total mess.


Reminds me of this enb and needing to use two other masters with it. The dude ran loot, loot told him that it was missing those two things. He ignored it and ran the game. It crashed of course later went back to the mod page to say how it is broken. 30 mins later he installed the things and it played fine. Makes you wonder sometimes....


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/46925/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D46925%26preview%3D&pUp=1

Anyone using Tamriel Reloaded?
Got any compatible mod recommendations to use with it?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/46925/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D46925%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> 
> Anyone using Tamriel Reloaded?
> Got any compatible mod recommendations to use with it?


Amidianborn fits the general color scheme fairly well.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/46925/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D46925%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> 
> Anyone using Tamriel Reloaded?
> Got any compatible mod recommendations to use with it?


I tried it once. Looks good but it but it brought my pc to its knees.


----------



## Mercyflush64

Strange issue for me recently. I reinstalled everything after a format, same way I have done dozens of times before. This time I used my normal downloaded backup from steam and it showed a small 1% patch or something just a couple of days ago. Ever since then I can't get my normal 60fps. I get really bad stuttering and around 35-45fpd which I have never got below 59. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Tchernobyl

Been playing some skyrim lately, after having it sit on my steam list for two years... added some mods, and it's working pretty well, though the game CTDs occasionally. Sometimes happens in combat, sometimes outside of it.

Posting the papyrus log behind the spoiler. Large amount of text. (I cut off a large part since that seemed to be slowing down the post >.>)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
stack:
        [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
[04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
stack:
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
        [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109





Just what in the nine hells is going on here? :/ in my current savegame, I'm fighting a vampire. Every time I kill her (finishing blow, not even a kill-move animation, just the last blow that kills her), the game seems to crash.


----------



## llythrus

Usually when my game starts crashing I start uninstalling mods that I think may be the cause of the CTD. Have you tried ENBoost? It works wonders in fixing my CTDs.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llythrus*
> 
> Usually when my game starts crashing I start uninstalling mods that I think may be the cause of the CTD. Have you tried ENBoost? It works wonders in fixing my CTDs.


I think I've seen it mentioned but I've not used it. I'm rather new at the whole modding business. Overall, the mods seem to be loading fine and they're usable, but then every so often it'll CTD. Duel combat seemed to be affecting things, convenient horses (now uninstalled) was as well, but now I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I think I've seen it mentioned but I've not used it. I'm rather new at the whole modding business. Overall, the mods seem to be loading fine and they're usable, but then every so often it'll CTD. Duel combat seemed to be affecting things, convenient horses (now uninstalled) was as well, but now I'm not sure anymore.


Start checking mods one at a time and try to find out which one is causing the crash.

Have you sorted your mods with LOOT?
Do you have the unofficial skyrim patches installed?
Do you have SKSE installed?
What mod manager are you using?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> Been playing some skyrim lately, after having it sit on my steam list for two years... added some mods, and it's working pretty well, though the game CTDs occasionally. Sometimes happens in combat, sometimes outside of it.
> 
> Posting the papyrus log behind the spoiler. Large amount of text. (I cut off a large part since that seemed to be slowing down the post >.>)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:53AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:54AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:55AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:56AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:57AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:58AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:19:59AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:00AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call IsDead() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp7"
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 35
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 43
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Cannot call ForceRefTo() on a None object, aborting function call
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 44
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call SendModEvent - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.SendModEvent() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 103
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call Is3DLoaded - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.Is3DLoaded() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] warning: Assigning None to a non-object variable named "::temp1"
> stack:
> [None].fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.OnUpdate() - "fxDustDropRandomSCRIPT.psc" Line 26
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call UnregisterForUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.UnregisterForUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.OnUpdate() - "USKPCWCampLeadersFixScript.psc" Line 46
> [04/05/2015 - 12:20:01AM] Error: Unable to call RegisterForSingleUpdate - no native object bound to the script object, or object is of incorrect type
> stack:
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.RegisterForSingleUpdate() - "<native>" Line ?
> [None].SKI_ConfigManager.OnUpdate() - "SKI_ConfigManager.psc" Line 109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what in the nine hells is going on here? :/ in my current savegame, I'm fighting a vampire. Every time I kill her (finishing blow, not even a kill-move animation, just the last blow that kills her), the game seems to crash.


It looks like you have a mod installed which is screwing up the unofficial skyrim patch and papyrus is spazzing out and crashing (the wrong stack error happening over and over tells me this), that or you've posted the wrong log file.

Since it's a vampire that causes the crash consistently that means this is either related to vampires or to finishing combat. That should be enough to get you started. Good luck.


----------



## brucethemoose

...That would be a nasty mod. The unofficial patches are basically mandatory and official, making a mod incompatible with that is just criminal


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> ...That would be a nasty mod. The unofficial patches are basically mandatory and official, making a mod incompatible with that is just criminal


It could potentially be a merged patch. Merged patches while good can also be very, very bad. Yeah not too many things screw with the unofficial patches, this should be a relatively easy find...that will probably require a new game once fixed.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> ...That would be a nasty mod. The unofficial patches are basically mandatory and official, making a mod incompatible with that is just criminal


Not true, the Unofficial patches are not required for the base game, some mods do require them but not all.
I have about 40 hours in to my current play though with out any of the Unofficial patches, game has been stable, no crashing and no lock ups.

I do have SKSE installed but only because SkyUI requires it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Not true, the Unofficial patches are not required for the base game, some mods do require them but not all.
> I have about 40 hours in to my current play though with out any of the Unofficial patches, game has been stable, no crashing and no lock ups.
> 
> I do have SKSE installed but only because SkyUI requires it.


not Required no.
But they fix hundreds of known issues with the game.

Hence why they're Patches.
Playing without them is just silly. As they take up no space.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> not Required no.
> But they fix hundreds of known issues with the game.
> 
> Hence why they're Patches.
> Playing without them is just silly. As they take up no space.


Like I said, they are not installed on this play through, this is my sixth or so restart and I have not noticed any difference in the game other then no crashing. A point worth mentioning, I got Skyrim after the last official patch, so I have never really played it in it's raw form, that might have an affect on my point of view regarding the USKP.

hamzta do you have SMIM installed? it would be silly to play the game with out it


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Like I said, they are not installed on this play through, this is my sixth or so restart and I have not noticed any difference in the game other then no crashing. A point worth mentioning, I got Skyrim after the last official patch, so I have never really played it in it's raw form, that might have an affect on my point of view regarding the USKP.
> 
> hamzta do you have SMIM installed? it would be silly to play the game with out it


Unofficial Patches fix things that Bethesda NEVER fixed. Hence the need for them.

Great comparison, SMIM vs Patches.. YOU GOT ME GOOD!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Unofficial Patches fix things that Bethesda NEVER fixed. Hence the need for them.
> 
> Great comparison, SMIM vs Patches.. YOU GOT ME GOOD!


But it is not a patch,it is a mod, it changes things the mod creator didn't like about skyrim, not things that where game breaking like the memory issue that Sheson fixed to the degree that beth used his fix in their patch

USKP version what on that list of fixes makes the game unplayable? there are many people that don't use the USKP, that does not make it bad just not required.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> ...That would be a nasty mod. The unofficial patches are basically mandatory and official, making a mod incompatible with that is just criminal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, the Unofficial patches are not required for the base game, some mods do require them but not all.
> I have about 40 hours in to my current play though with out any of the Unofficial patches, game has been stable, no crashing and no lock ups.
> 
> I do have SKSE installed but only because SkyUI requires it.
Click to expand...

Fair point... But I still wouldn't trust a mod that conflicts with the unofficial patches without explicitly stating it. It suggests that the mod author hasn't tested his/her mod with any kind normal setup.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> But it is not a patch,it is a mod, it changes things the mod creator didn't like about skyrim, not things that where game breaking like the memory issue that Sheson fixed to the degree that beth used his fix in their patch
> 
> USKP version what on that list of fixes makes the game unplayable? there are many people that don't use the USKP, that does not make it bad just not required.


USKP is a Patch.. what are you on about?
Troll?

"It changes things the mod creator didnt like about Skyrim"

WOW Someone has no idea what USKP patches are.. or why theyre even called Patch.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/19/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/25127
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/23491
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/31083/
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/31255


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> But it is not a patch,it is a mod, it changes things the mod creator didn't like about skyrim, not things that where game breaking like the memory issue that Sheson fixed to the degree that beth used his fix in their patch
> 
> USKP version what on that list of fixes makes the game unplayable? there are many people that don't use the USKP, that does not make it bad just not required.


There are many people who don't brush their teeth as well. It doesn't make it an optional activity.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Start checking mods one at a time and try to find out which one is causing the crash.
> 
> Have you sorted your mods with LOOT?
> Do you have the unofficial skyrim patches installed?
> Do you have SKSE installed?
> What mod manager are you using?


I use mod organizer, which has that built in.
Unofficial patches are all in as well.
SKSE is installed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It looks like you have a mod installed which is screwing up the unofficial skyrim patch and papyrus is spazzing out and crashing (the wrong stack error happening over and over tells me this), that or you've posted the wrong log file.
> 
> Since it's a vampire that causes the crash consistently that means this is either related to vampires or to finishing combat. That should be enough to get you started. Good luck.


I actually uninstalled and reinstalled the game (checking the data through steam might've been easier, but oh well)... after doing that and using TES5Edit to clean the dlc files, it seems to have worked. Managed to get through that vampire area and haven't crashed since, though I need to do a few hour playthrough first to really tell if it's stopped crashing.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl*
> 
> I use mod organizer, which has that built in.
> Unofficial patches are all in as well.
> SKSE is installed.
> I actually uninstalled and reinstalled the game (checking the data through steam might've been easier, but oh well)... after doing that and using TES5Edit to clean the dlc files, it seems to have worked. Managed to get through that vampire area and haven't crashed since, though I need to do a few hour playthrough first to really tell if it's stopped crashing.


In my experience checking game files can be a colossal waste of time, depending on the severity of the issue. There's like a 70/30 chance you saved yourself a good 10-20 minutes by just uninstalling. Glad to hear your problems are better!

P.S. I recently made this mistake, it might help you in case you didn't remember: once you're done troubleshooting and all that jazz, disable your papyrus logs, I got a 5-10 fps boost from doing that and papyrus is smoother than a colon coated in Dunkin' Donuts grease.


----------



## hamzta09

Use LOOT, sort plugins, read through if there are any notes like "MUST INSTALL X MOD FOR COMPATIBILITY: LINK"
Use WryeBash after and make a patch.

Boom 98/100, stable game.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Use LOOT, sort plugins, read through if there are any notes like "MUST INSTALL X MOD FOR COMPATIBILITY: LINK"
> Use WryeBash after and make a patch.
> 
> Boom 98/100, stable game.


You also need a merged patch to help mods be compatible with eachother and a bashed patch to merge leveled lists.

Loot can also make mistakes.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Fair point... But I still wouldn't trust a mod that conflicts with the unofficial patches without explicitly stating it. It suggests that the mod author hasn't tested his/her mod with any kind normal setup.


Agreed, I wouldn't trust it ether. I wanted to try playing with out USKP and since I had to do a clean install any way I figured why not, I have not noticed a difference in the game other then it being stable this time but in defense of the USKP I was making wide spread use of a few consul commands that are known to break the game, resurrect being the main culprit.


----------



## romanlegion13th

looks like im going to have to do a fresh install of skyrim seem to be getting freezing when im playing locking my game up since getting a Titan X and 4K monitor

installed the mods last year not played for a bit tired ENBoost and SSME that stoped it CDTing but now just get random freezes
i may of messed up installing mods as was my first time so thining fress install and trying to follow S.T.E.P.S
ive not finshed the game had to restart 1st 10 hours in as i messed up my mods on that
now this one is 50 hours in
i kinda no what im doing alot more now so hopefullyi can get a stable game i can play and finish
looks like all that loot ive been keeping is gone


----------



## brucethemoose

I think it's easy to go crazy with texture mods when you have a Titan X... But try to restrain yourself. Skyrim gets unstable with too many high-res texture mods, irregardless of how much VRAM you have.


----------



## DIYDeath

So true, I have Titan Black and went ham on textures, you end up getting stutters galore and eventual freezes (not a CTD).

Plus resolution isn't everything when it comes to textures, craftmanship is just as, if not more important. In fact I have a few 1024 textures for that reason alone, they're so well done that they blow 4k textures out of the water (look up silly level of detail on nexus, you'll see what I mean).


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> I think it's easy to go crazy with texture mods when you have a Titan X... But try to restrain yourself. Skyrim gets unstable with too many high-res texture mods, irregardless of how much VRAM you have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> So true, I have Titan Black and went ham on textures, you end up getting stutters galore and eventual freezes (not a CTD).
> 
> Plus resolution isn't everything when it comes to textures, craftmanship is just as, if not more important. In fact I have a few 1024 textures for that reason alone, they're so well done that they blow 4k textures out of the water (look up silly level of detail on nexus, you'll see what I mean).


thanks guys i had alot of 4K textures installed witch was not helping
i was using alot of Vram 4-5gb, would it be better to run FXAA off or on a lot setting had it on 5/9
think it was okay with 1440p un til went 4K then the freezes started
have any of you guys used the STEP's guide?
can you guys post a screen shot of your mod list?
the game looks so good in 4K cant wait to get a stable game


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I have almost all 4k textures and my game runs great, fits in 4GB VRAM at 1440p also.

What you need to do is run Ordenador (texture optimizer, get it on nexus) and tell it to compress your textures to DXT5. You should edit the ini file or else it will compress your face/skin textures to DXT1 (DXT1 is bad, very poor quality but DXT5 is almost no drop in quality with a huge drop in size from uncompressed).

Tell it to make a backup so if something goes wrong you have your original files. Also select make mipmaps.

You should see a ton of free space and your stuttering should be much less. Also less VRAM usage.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I have almost all 4k textures and my game runs great, fits in 4GB VRAM at 1440p also.
> 
> What you need to do is run Ordenador (texture optimizer, get it on nexus) and tell it to compress your textures to DXT5. You should edit the ini file or else it will compress your face/skin textures to DXT1 (DXT1 is bad, very poor quality but DXT5 is almost no drop in quality with a huge drop in size from uncompressed).
> 
> Tell it to make a backup so if something goes wrong you have your original files. Also select make mipmaps.
> 
> You should see a ton of free space and your stuttering should be much less. Also less VRAM usage.


^^ The tool is amazing, made my game so much more stable.

I've heard DDSopt is better, but trickier to configure.
http://wiki.step-project.com/GuideDSopt


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I have almost all 4k textures and my game runs great, fits in 4GB VRAM at 1440p also.
> 
> What you need to do is run Ordenador (texture optimizer, get it on nexus) and tell it to compress your textures to DXT5. You should edit the ini file or else it will compress your face/skin textures to DXT1 (DXT1 is bad, very poor quality but DXT5 is almost no drop in quality with a huge drop in size from uncompressed).
> 
> Tell it to make a backup so if something goes wrong you have your original files. Also select make mipmaps.
> 
> You should see a ton of free space and your stuttering should be much less. Also less VRAM usage.


thanks ill give it a try when use STEPs
how much vram do you use? do you have AA on? i had 5x fxaa with RCRN
think i was just using it because i have a titan x and so much power and vram think of leaving it off this time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> ^^ The tool is amazing, made my game so much more stable.
> 
> I've heard DDSopt is better, but trickier to configure.
> http://wiki.step-project.com/GuideDSopt


yeah did you use STEPS

would any one like to post a screen shot of there MO so i can see how many mods are installed
is any one useing 4K


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## hamzta09

Now Workshop mods will be paid, kind of.

Awyeah.

https://www.change.org/p/valve-remove-the-paid-content-of-the-steam-workshop
http://www.pcgamer.com/petition-against-paid-mods-on-steam-draws-34000-signatures-in-a-day/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well guys, I'm picking up Skyrim because of the summer sale on steam. $10 ain't bad for a game.

So I'll pick up the hi-res texture DLC... What other mods should I get? I'm looking at some good realism in the game with decent performance. I've got the GTX 970 and i5-2500k so my rig should be able to handle it pretty well...

Hows the storyline? I'd like to get back into SP games...hopefully this one won't disappoint.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well guys, I'm picking up Skyrim because of the summer sale on steam. $10 ain't bad for a game.
> 
> So I'll pick up the hi-res texture DLC... What other mods should I get? I'm looking at some good realism in the game with decent performance. I've got the GTX 970 and i5-2500k so my rig should be able to handle it pretty well...
> 
> Hows the storyline? I'd like to get back into SP games...hopefully this one won't disappoint.


The story is...well. It could be worse.
The game is mostly liked because of how moddable it is.

There are hundreds of mods out there, you'll need to discover them for yourself or tell us what you're looking for exactly. There's mods for pretty much everything.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well I have the game running....graphics are eh... not really impressive... Maybe I'm needing alot more mods?

So from nexus its mods but from steam its plugins?

Here's a SS of my current setup. I'm running DSR 1440p with AO.


My 2 big things...even with 2k textures they seem low. Draw distance is very poor...wish there was more detail farther away. There could be alot better tessellation or object details... thats my beef.

edit: I'm only using 2.5GB Vram which I'm wondering if that's an indication that I've got something wrong in the settings??? I was hoping I'd be at least 3GB+..more around 3.5GB from some screenshots I've seen...


----------



## DIYDeath

That's pretty low for 1440p. Modding skyrim is far too expansive of a topic to cover. Go to the nexus site, start browsing.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> That's pretty low for 1440p. Modding skyrim is far too expansive of a topic to cover. Go to the nexus site, start browsing.


I've been browsing the geforce site for the .ini tweaks... looks like I've got some work to do in there. I picked up about 8 more mods today. I'll get them on my desktop tomorrow.

I ran a quick test again and I'm upto 2.9GB Vram...but still. I think alot of it has to do with the draw distances of objects....


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've been browsing the geforce site for the .ini tweaks... looks like I've got some work to do in there. I picked up about 8 more mods today. I'll get them on my desktop tomorrow.
> 
> I ran a quick test again and I'm upto 2.9GB Vram...but still. I think alot of it has to do with the draw distances of objects....


My advice would be to download SMC and download all the mods from there (right click there will be a link to the nexus mod page). Also if you're just starting go straight to ModOrganizer... you'll thank me later if you really get into modding.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armartins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've been browsing the geforce site for the .ini tweaks... looks like I've got some work to do in there. I picked up about 8 more mods today. I'll get them on my desktop tomorrow.
> 
> I ran a quick test again and I'm upto 2.9GB Vram...but still. I think alot of it has to do with the draw distances of objects....
> 
> 
> 
> My advice would be to download SMC and download all the mods from there (right click there will be a link to the nexus mod page). Also if you're just starting go straight to ModOrganizer... you'll thank me later if you really get into modding.
Click to expand...

I've been working through the Nexus Mod manager...that seems to work well... although this morning I had some crashes... I wonder if it has anything to do with my .ini settings...

Seems like lighting is very bllaa in the game. Maybe someone would share their .ini settings for good lighting??? I believe most of the lighting settings are in the .ini files correct?


----------



## armartins

As it seens you're just starting modding... forget about ini tweaking for now. Skip NMM and use Mod Organizer instead... it will keep your Data folder intact, the .ini files will be virtualized (run from another folder), You'll only need to fiddle with .ini when you decide which grass mods you'll use. Most of the .ini tweaking done in the past is outdated. If you really want to make the best out of Skyrim the easiest way (before you even use ENB for visual customization look at this links below Skyrim Mod Combiner is not a mod itself but download it install it and run the .exe... you'll see a huge list with many of the best texture and lod mods avaliable learn how to use it. Also follow the stability guide that's the best advice you'll get. Trust me.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/51467/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50214/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/50244/?


----------



## DIYDeath

If you don't like Mod Organizer you can continue using Nexus Mod Manager but NMM doesn't have a backup if something goes wrong, MO won't ever screw up your install but it's UI was designed by a drunken monkey...who just got into Scarface's "sugar" cabinet.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> ...who just got into Scarface's "sugar" cabinet.


Or Heimskr's skooma stash...


----------



## slickwilly

Check out Skyrim STEP for tweaking info as well as Skyrim Tweak guide for a list of INI tweaks and what affect they have, MO does not change your DATA file but it also does not like mods with loose files, for NMM you can just create your own back up file for Skyrim, this way you don't have to download the file each time an install goes sideways.

(edit)
Mo might work with loose files now, I tried it several months back and had issues installing a few mods due to missing files packages and loose files, I went back to NMM to install my mods

(edit 2)
seeing cakewalk_S's screenie makes me want to go home early to play Skyrim:thumb:


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Hello guys, long time no see !

But it looks like this thread is dead already, If there is anybody with G-SYNC and Skyrim, how well Skyrim run with G-SYNC?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello guys, long time no see !
> 
> But it looks like this thread is dead already, If there is anybody with G-SYNC and Skyrim, how well Skyrim run with G-SYNC?


So glad you asked!!!

I've recently obtained two g sync monitors ... both 1440p (the resolution I've been gaming at for the past two years, albeit on a non gsync Samsung S27850D)...

I'm using both an Acer XB27OHU Predator (IPS) and a Asus ROG Swift (TN) ...

I've primarily been using the Acer as it's colors are a tad better than the Swift, and in Skyrim this G Sync IPS panel is *ridiculously* good. I primarily bought the Swift TN panel for competitive FPS games (though the Acer is *almost* just as good with that sort of game), the TN panel of the Swift is ridiculously fast.

I play a hugely modified Skyrim install, with all the massive HD Texture packs that can happily co exist together, as well as a very nice ENB profile; typically, with this install, and at various points throughout the game (indoor, outdoor, etc.) ... my frame rates will, quite literally at times, fluctuate wildly between 100+ FPS all the way down to 45+ FPS at times ... especially in certain outdoor areas, this happens quite frequently. Many games I play will fluctuate here and there, but a texture modded Skyrim install is certainly the craziest in that regard.

With the *non g sync monitor*, this caused some pretty dramatic visual stuttering, very noticeable and jumpy, something I just learned to live with and realized was a fact of such heavy textures being used and my video cards trying to keep up with it all. And as mentioned, it's isolated to certain, mostly outdoor areas and so I just accepted it.

*With the G Sync monitor* ... the entire game play situation has been altered _dramatically_ for the better ... when moving through an area that sees those wildly fluctuating frame rates, I know longer get the dramatic visual stuttering as I did before; it's 100% more smooth and it's really _barely even noticeable_; being somebody who obsessively observes the performance of his displays, I can tell when I hit those extreme slow down points but it's just so much more liquid and unnoticeable as before and has many times over improved the immersion factor and overall game play experience.

I do not exaggerate when I say that G Sync has quite literally "revolutionized" the performance of my existing video cards (x2 980's) ... and *especially* with games like heavily texture modded Skyrim at 1440p resolutions ... I've been so amazed by it, and specifically with Skyrim, that I've already decided to start a third play through. For now though, I've just been reloading old saves and wandering around all giddy.

And in consistently high FPS areas, where things stay pretty consistent? The affect of G Sync is also ridiculously good/positive. V sync is a thing of the past as far as I'm concerned ... never have I seen such a smooth, tear free motion in-game. G Sync has made *that* much of a difference; and yes, even with x2 980's ... my particular install of Skyrim, with all the mods and ENB at 2560x1440 will often hit the upper 40's and 50's in certain outdoor areas ... it's a hugely taxing game if modified heavily like it can be.

Hope that helps....

Best,
Joel


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Hello guys, long time no see !
> 
> But it looks like this thread is dead already, If there is anybody with G-SYNC and Skyrim, how well Skyrim run with G-SYNC?


Hey ... another thing to add ...

As mentioned, my particular Skyrim install fluctuates *MADLY* in regards to frames per second ... from 45fps to 90fps to 50fps ...and all very quickly ...

So I made a little video with FPS info constantly visible in the lower right, in both indoor and outdoor settings; this should give you an idea of what I was talking about ...

I played/captured at 1440p, via Shadowplay, but it rendered on YouTube as 1080p 60FPS ... FYI.

Here goes (view full screen at 1080p 60fps to best observe the data):

...




...

I don't think the effect of G Sync is evident here as I'm really not sure of the technical aspects of how Shadowplay captures video; but I wanted you to be able to see the actual FPS fluctuations ...

G Sync has made such crazy fluxes almost totally unnoticeable...

Best,
Joel.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> _SNIP_


Thanks dude! ^^ looks like my next purchase is a G-sync monitor







.


----------



## DIYDeath

So, you can now play Skyrim with mods online with others. You have to have the same load order and mods but it's doable. Or you can run multiple instances of Skyrim on your computer and do "split screen".

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/67038/


----------



## inedenimadam

Thought I should share this again. Doing another run through! So disappointed in the TES:Online, so ready for the next single player.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I should share this again. Doing another run through! So disappointed in the TES:Online, so ready for the next single player.


So this is where you go when Diablo 3 loses it's luster


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> So this is where you go when Diablo 3 loses it's luster


This is where I keep coming back to after whatever game has me temporarily infatuated has lost it draw. I think I have beat the main quest line 10 times now, and the DLCs 3 or 4 times each. I go for a different playstyle each time. The STEP packs offer some real variety to game play and mechanics. I am still finding vanilla quest lines or stories that I have never encountered before, so I am going to keep trucking!


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> This is where I keep coming back to after whatever game has me temporarily infatuated has lost it draw. I think I have beat the main quest line 10 times now, and the DLCs 3 or 4 times each. I go for a different playstyle each time. The STEP packs offer some real variety to game play and mechanics. I am still finding vanilla quest lines or stories that I have never encountered before, so I am going to keep trucking!


This is what keeps me coming back to Skyrim, every time I start a new play through I find a new quest that I have never done before, just last week I found Rockwallow mine for the first time. My long term goal for skyrim is to install walls for Lakeview manor and hire a few guards, yes there are mods for this but I want to make my own.

Diablo 3 used to have a mini game (auction house millionaire) Skyrim has it's own mini game called CK


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Diablo 3 used to have a mini game (auction house millionaire)


I really hated that game, and it drove me away for a long time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Skyrim has it's own mini game called CK


I am so glad that so many dedicated and creative people are still pumping out DLC sized content and over the top quality mods for such an old game. If only it was not stuck in DX9


----------



## slickwilly

Here's to hoping that the next gen consoles will have a large impact on the next released TES game, DX9 isn't so bad, DX12 would be better but for the love of all things TES make it a 64bit game.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Here's to hoping that the next gen consoles will have a large impact on the next released TES game, DX9 isn't so bad, DX12 would be better but for the love of all things TES make it a 64bit game.


I am doing everything under the sun, from sacrificing my first born, to offering a virgin to mayan gods, pleading that the stars align so that bethesda make it a 64bit dx12 title.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Here's to hoping that the next gen consoles will have a large impact on the next released TES game, DX9 isn't so bad, DX12 would be better but for the love of all things TES make it a 64bit game.
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing everything under the sun, from sacrificing my first born, to offering a virgin to mayan gods, pleading that the stars align so that bethesda make it a 64bit dx12 title.
Click to expand...

^64 bit executable _MAY_ be feasible, but DX12 would mean that Bethesda has done exactly *NOTHING* in stone about the next iteration of TES up a few weeks ago. "Bethesda Creation Engine" is going to be used for Fallout 4, and we know good and well that Bethesda likes to recycle engines. Cant say I blame them. But definitely whatever they do with fallout 4 will be recycled for a few games...hopefully "TESVII:Not a MMO" will be one of them.

Edit to add: I am also interested in seeing the TESO go F2P so I can run through for the lore, or at least a paperback lore book.

Edit again:

DX9 has so many issues with xfire and skyrim, that I am glad to see it die. We never got xfire frame pacing for DX9


----------



## slickwilly

I thought that TESO had gone F2P after your purchase of the game, sure it has a plethora of micro transactions but none are required to actual play, mind you i have not played TESO, waiting for the price to drop.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I thought that TESO had gone F2P after your purchase of the game, sure it has a plethora of micro transactions but none are required to actual play, mind you i have not played TESO, waiting for the price to drop.


Yeah, I am still not willing to swallow that initial investment. I cant get over the jump mechanics in that online thing:



Modded Skyrim > TESO


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^64 bit executable _MAY_ be feasible, but DX12 would mean that Bethesda has done exactly *NOTHING* in stone about the next iteration of TES up a few weeks ago. "Bethesda Creation Engine" is going to be used for Fallout 4, and we know good and well that Bethesda likes to recycle engines. Cant say I blame them. But definitely whatever they do with fallout 4 will be recycled for a few games...hopefully "TESVII:Not a MMO" will be one of them.
> 
> Edit to add: I am also interested in seeing the TESO go F2P so I can run through for the lore, or at least a paperback lore book.
> 
> Edit again:
> 
> DX9 has so many issues with xfire and skyrim, that I am glad to see it die. We never got xfire frame pacing for DX9


Good point, but what I'm hoping for is the same thing that happened for the dx9 and dx10 trend, where games offered both versions demonstrating a possibility of transitioning games. Transitioning a game from dx9 to dx11 was far more difficult. And seeing as we just got a dx12 version of the unreal engine demo(different engine I know) from a dx11, that tells me there is a small bridge for dx11 games to dx12 games/engines. Therefore, I'm praying Bethesda can transition whatever dx11 features they're working with for Fallout 4's engine, and transition it to dx12 in time for TES 6.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ^64 bit executable _MAY_ be feasible, but DX12 would mean that Bethesda has done exactly *NOTHING* in stone about the next iteration of TES up a few weeks ago. "Bethesda Creation Engine" is going to be used for Fallout 4, and we know good and well that Bethesda likes to recycle engines. Cant say I blame them. But definitely whatever they do with fallout 4 will be recycled for a few games...hopefully "TESVII:Not a MMO" will be one of them.
> 
> Edit to add: I am also interested in seeing the TESO go F2P so I can run through for the lore, or at least a paperback lore book.
> 
> Edit again:
> 
> DX9 has so many issues with xfire and skyrim, that I am glad to see it die. We never got xfire frame pacing for DX9
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, but what I'm hoping for is the same thing that happened for the dx9 and dx10 trend, where games offered both versions demonstrating a possibility of transitioning games. Transitioning a game from dx9 to dx11 was far more difficult. And seeing as we just got a dx12 version of the unreal engine demo(different engine I know) from a dx11, that tells me there is a small bridge for dx11 games to dx12 games/engines. Therefore, I'm praying Bethesda can transition whatever dx11 features they're working with for Fallout 4's engine, and transition it to dx12 in time for TES 6.
Click to expand...

I hope your right, but DX11 was released in 200*9*, direct x10 in 200*6*, but we still only got dx9 in 20*11* out of Bethesda. I am not holding my breath for DX12, pretty sure I would end up blue and bloated.


----------



## dlee7283

Did anyone end up enjoying the elder scrolls online


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> Did anyone end up enjoying the elder scrolls online


I read this and figured I do a little research rather than the usual SWAG method, I wished I hadn't, i was really thinking about buying TU (ESO) till I read about all the failures in this game, it is predicted to be the biggest video game failure of 2014 just a few months after release. Sad it had such potential but maybe that is the problem, all the TES fans were probably hopeing for a multy player version of Skyrim or Oblivion and what they got was neither


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I read this and figured I do a little research rather than the usual SWAG method, I wished I hadn't, i was really thinking about buying TU (ESO) till I read about all the failures in this game, it is predicted to be the biggest video game failure of 2014 just a few months after release. Sad it had such potential but maybe that is the problem, all the TES fans were probably hopeing for a multy player version of Skyrim or Oblivion and what they got was neither


I wonder how it compares to the SW TOR fiasco?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> I wonder how it compares to the SW TOR fiasco?


EA is making money off of SWTOR os its not really a fiasco, but more of a Multiplayer KOTOR.

It was a fiasco in terms of endgame, which is what 80% of MMO gamers look for.

Not so much in terms of storytelling.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys.

Is it OK to buy the DLCs once the main story finishes? Or should I get them right away?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Is it OK to buy the DLCs once the main story finishes? Or should I get them right away?


just go ahead and buy them, hearthfire is better the earlier you have it (beat the game and then build a house? meh), and the dlc's add new some new content like vampires and crossbows and stuff. I like beating the DLC's before I finish the main quest line myself.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> Is it OK to buy the DLCs once the main story finishes? Or should I get them right away?


Buy the legendary pack, get all three now since you will most likely end up buying them later and as inedenimadam stated I to like to finish the Dawn guard quest frist, keeps NPC deaths deaths do to random vampire attacks to a minimum.

On a side note you will want to be checking out S.T.E.P. for Skyrim tweaking guides and Nexus for mods


----------



## Undervolter

I need 3rd party opinion. Call it a blind test if you will. I am looking at ENB alternatives (i don't want the performance hit that ENB give). So, which pictures do you prefer? Group 1 (A1, B1, C1, etc) or Group 2 (A2, B2, C2, etc)? Thanks.

A1


A2


B1


B2


D1


D2


E1


E2


----------



## Dunan

Group A1 for sure


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Group A1 for sure


Thank you very much! I was hoping you 'd say so. Group 2 is vanilla. Group 1 is using FXAA process injector, which i was pondering to use. I also think it's better, only i must reinstall Climates of Tamriel, because i had put hazardous dungeons with this injector thing, now it's too dark.

Thank you very much. Rep.

EDIT: Reinstall CoT with brighter options.

Vanilla dungeon:



New dungeon (i think now it's not too dark, it's good, as in "you can see"):


----------



## hamzta09

A is too dim for my taste.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A is too dim for my taste.


A1 or A2?

I guess you mean A1? That was also my biggest dilemma, it's clearly darker, but i read that FXAA process inkectors, are supposed to darken things. It has a config file, but i 've never touched such things before. I must see if i can make it a bit brighter, but i doubt i will figure it out.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> A1 or A2?


I'd say
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/63839/?

(and ofc you can tweak settings)


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I'd say
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/63839/?
> 
> (and ofc you can tweak settings)


Thanks, i had seen this before, but i think there was something in the colours that didn't seem right in the youtube videos. I guess i could try it too though, you never know... It seems the opposite. "Too happy".









What i liked with this FXAA process injector thing, is that you can press a key and disable it temporarily and then re-enable it. I must read more about ICBINE to see if it does the same. Thanks though. Rep.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks, i had seen this before, but i think there was something in the colours that didn't seem right in the youtube videos. I guess i could try it too though, you never know... It seems the opposite. "Too happy".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i liked with this FXAA process injector thing, is that you can press a key and disable it temporarily and then re-enable it. I must read more about ICBINE to see if it does the same. Thanks though. Rep.


ICBINE uses parts of Sweetfx so I THINK you can toggle it, but Im not sure.

You can edit all the values in the "sweetfx_settings.ini"


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ICBINE uses parts of Sweetfx so I THINK you can toggle it, but Im not sure.
> 
> You can edit all the values in the "sweetfx_settings.ini"


Ok, i must take a look at this tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Undervolter

I ended up using the same FXAA project injector that i found earlier, because someone in the mod's page, had written the setting to "brighten it up". So i actually made it less dark, but a tad darker than the vanilla game, because i actually thinks it's more suited to a nothern, cloudy, snowy enviroment and works better at nights, where with the vanilla lighthing, even at darker nights 2 level in CoT, you can see like daytime. With this setting, i can also keep hazardous dungeons (vanilla is too bright), in the sense that they are only a biiiit darker than without the mod, but they are sharper, so you end up seeing the same.

ICBINE i don't like it, because it has too many things you must do in the config file on your own (and i am not familiar with this) and the coulours are too "happy" (i hate strong yellows in the country side for a northern country). This FXAA i like it, because it keeps the original colour palette of the game (almost), but it sharpens the game a lot (a bit too much actually, but i don't know how to reduce it, but better this than vanilla bluriness). The other thing i prefer with the FXAA injector instead of SweetFX, is that it has a key, where you press it and you revert to vanilla instantly. Press it again, the FXAA injector works again. So you can switch from "processed" to "vanilla" image anytime with a press of a key.

So here's the end result (cloudy day, early morning).



Breezehome:



Plus, i ended up ditching completely Enboost and... everything is better now! I get better fps, almost never sporadic stuttering when turning around, like i did before and everything is on Ultra.

And yes, i had Enboost correctly configured (STEP) and with the graphics functions disabled (since i don't run ENB). I 've actually found many Skyrim players have the same issue with stuttering when turning and they never think it may actually be Enboost... Stability wise, i didn't see any problem, since the new SKSE has a stability patch incorporated, so Enboost for those who don't run ENB, is now more of a problem than a solution (at least in my case).


----------



## tristanbear

How long is the main quest on this game? I'm just curious, I know theres a ton of sidequests as well but I'm working on the main quest solely and I'm around 20 hrs in.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> How long is the main quest on this game? I'm just curious, I know theres a ton of sidequests as well but I'm working on the main quest solely and I'm around 20 hrs in.


Depends where you are in the main quest. Once you trap the dragon in dragonsreach you're a good way through


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> How long is the main quest on this game? I'm just curious, I know theres a ton of sidequests as well but I'm working on the main quest solely and I'm around 20 hrs in.


I 've never finished the game once yet, but i was searching the same thing and this is good indication:

http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/37156/how-do-i-determine-whether-a-quest-belongs-to-the-main-story-line

I am level 24 and i have pending "Diplomatic immunity" and i have modified the skills to increase at 1/4 the normal rate. It seems, this is about 40% of main quest. Since i am completionist, i 've only done the quests of Falkreath and Whiterun and 2 in Markarth (i have bought 3 houses). By the looks of it, if i do everything, i will go over level 100, despite slowing down the levelling... I think i will go to Riften next, since i am thief, to join the guild, then visit the Mage's college and then the Bard's college. After that, i may join the Imperial Legion (which i presume should trigger the more active partecipation to the civil war).


----------



## Enad1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> How long is the main quest on this game? I'm just curious, I know there's a ton of sidequests as well but I'm working on the main quest solely and I'm around 20 hrs in.


Not to stop you from playing how you want, but you're doing yourself a huge disservice by only playing the main quest.
Skyrim isn't a 'normal' game where you do the main quest and that's the biggest most important part of the game. In fact, the main quest is probably the weakest part of the game. It's not very good. There's hundreds of hours of side content though, many great side quests and hundreds of unique places to places to explore. That's what Skyrim is about, exploration.
If you wanna get the most out of the game, I recommend stopping your focus on the main quest, and just enjoy wandering around, find a cave and go explore it, talk to some people in towns and pick up some side quests. There's just so much more to do in Skyrim than the main quest, and basically all of it is much better.


----------



## tristanbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enad1*
> 
> Not to stop you from playing how you want, but you're doing yourself a huge disservice by only playing the main quest.
> Skyrim isn't a 'normal' game where you do the main quest and that's the biggest most important part of the game. In fact, the main quest is probably the weakest part of the game. It's not very good. There's hundreds of hours of side content though, many great side quests and hundreds of unique places to places to explore. That's what Skyrim is about, exploration.
> If you wanna get the most out of the game, I recommend stopping your focus on the main quest, and just enjoy wandering around, find a cave and go explore it, talk to some people in towns and pick up some side quests. There's just so much more to do in Skyrim than the main quest, and basically all of it is much better.


I know but, that's what I did in Oblivion and I got nothing done, making me feel like I hadn't really made the experience worth it Honestly without a goal, I lose interest way too fast, I have a really small attention span ;_;


----------



## Undervolter

Does anyone know of some mod that makes dungeons darker, like in CoT "hazardous dungeons"? Because i want to use Purity instead of CoT, but Purity doesn't affect interiors at all, so you end with the vanilla ultrabright dungeons. I don't want pitch black. I 've already found "Creepy Dungeons, Blackout, Darker Dungeons, Immersive dungeons" in Nexus, but either they are explicitly made for ENB or they are pitch black or they have bugs (like missing walls and holes where NPCs fall in). I have Relighting Skyrim, which is great, but dungeons need darkening.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tristanbear*
> 
> How long is the main quest on this game? I'm just curious, I know theres a ton of sidequests as well but I'm working on the main quest solely and I'm around 20 hrs in.


Main Quest isnt very long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Does anyone know of some mod that makes dungeons darker, like in CoT "hazardous dungeons"? Because i want to use Purity instead of CoT, but Purity doesn't affect interiors at all, so you end with the vanilla ultrabright dungeons. I don't want pitch black. I 've already found "Creepy Dungeons, Blackout, Darker Dungeons, Immersive dungeons" in Nexus, but either they are explicitly made for ENB or they are pitch black or they have bugs (like missing walls and holes where NPCs fall in). I have Relighting Skyrim, which is great, but dungeons need darkening.


ELFX.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/?

Realistic Lighting Overhaul
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30450/?

Both compatible with CoT.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> ELFX.
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27043/?
> 
> Realistic Lighting Overhaul
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30450/?
> 
> Both compatible with CoT.


Thanks, i had tried RLO and didn't like it. And EFLX is probably conflicting with Relighting Skyrim, plus i read has more performance impact. I guess i will stick with CoT and Relighting Skyrim.

Thanks a lot anyway.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Thanks, i had tried RLO and didn't like it. And EFLX is probably conflicting with Relighting Skyrim, plus i read has more performance impact. I guess i will stick with CoT and Relighting Skyrim.
> 
> Thanks a lot anyway.


Ofcourse they conflict with Relighting Skyrim because they all attempt to do the same thing lol.

You pick one that has the most edits (and compatibilities) and stick with it









And if you use CoT or another weather mod you only pick interior modules for RLO/ELFX and Exterior modules for CoT.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ofcourse they conflict with Relighting Skyrim because they all attempt to do the same thing lol.
> 
> You pick one that has the most edits (and compatibilities) and stick with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you use CoT or another weather mod you only pick interior modules for RLO/ELFX and Exterior modules for CoT.


Yeah, i hoped i could run Purity, but it doesn't affect dungeons at all and so, dungeos would be too bright. I am gonna stick with CoT with hazardous dungeons and Relighting Skyrim. Relighting Skyrim has 0 performance hit as far as i can tell and i 've yet to find a mod that requires "patch" for it. So it's perfect for lighting.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i hoped i could run Purity, but it doesn't affect dungeons at all and so, dungeos would be too bright. I am gonna stick with CoT with hazardous dungeons and Relighting Skyrim. Relighting Skyrim has 0 performance hit as far as i can tell and i 've yet to find a mod that requires "patch" for it. So it's perfect for lighting.


Uhm.. you cant run "Hazardous Dungeons" along with Relighting Skyrim.. just saying.. (They're trying to adjust the exact same things while Relighting is trying to add more things)

Thats why you only pick one module, ONLY one.

You pick Relighting Skyrim's interior/dungeon modules ONLY.
And CoT's exterior modules ONLY.

You can run Purity with any other interior lighting mod..


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Uhm.. you cant run "Hazardous Dungeons" along with Relighting Skyrim.. just saying.. (They're trying to adjust the exact same things while Relighting is trying to add more things)
> 
> Thats why you only pick one module, ONLY one.
> 
> You pick Relighting Skyrim's interior/dungeon modules ONLY.
> And CoT's exterior modules ONLY.
> 
> You can run Purity with any other interior lighting mod..


Actually i 've been running them since level 1 and things are as i expected.







Let me explain. Hazardous Dungeons, like CoT always does for darkening things, doesn't really mess with the light bulbs. CoT always darkens, not according to light, but simply drops brightness. I 've googled this to death and it's the reason i wanted to pass to "Purity". CoT basically, puts a "dark veil" or "sunglasses" as some say all over the screen. It doesn't alter the screen according to lights. It darkens the lights too or fires for what matters. It's pseudo-management of light..

Example (but there are at least 4-5 discussions in different fora that say the same):

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/615805-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/69707340?page=1

^ CoT does the same thing both in nights and in dungeons. That's all it does. It puts a darker veil all over the screen.

Relighting Skyrim on the other hand (scriptless version), doesn't mess up dynamically with lighting either, it only repositions the light bulbs and makes so that light comes from real sources and not like vanilla, where you walk in a dungeon and there is light all over the place.

In my load order (LOOT really), Relighiting Skyrim comes after hazardous and Mod Organizer doesn't show any overwrite! This is what i love in Relighting Skyrim! It's not EFLX, that dynamically handles ligthing. It only positions the light bulbs. This is why it's compatible with a gazillion other mods, while EFLX has need for compatibility patches with many other mods. Basically, BOTH work. CoT makes the dungeons darker and Relighting Skyrim makes the light so that is appears from real light sources. And here's the proof!

1) Hazardous + Relighting (mind you, this is one of the darkest dungeons i 've been to, it has Falmer inside and fireplaces are non existent. It's from the companion quest to save someone in a cave east of Whiterun.



^ It may seem too dark, but in most other dungeons, i can actually go around without torch. I RARELY need torches. This is particularly dark dungeon, but i freed the person to rescue after killing with bow a Falmer without torches. See that it's dark, but light comes from the "right" places (gleamblossoms). So, despite hazardous.esp being BEFORE relighting's esp, you see that it works, because CoT does pseudomanagement of the light. It simply darkes the entire scene (including the light sources).

2) Relighting Skyrim alone:



^ It's basically EXACTLY the previous one, but brighter. In this particular dungeon, it may look good (although this glowing bluish fog is unrealistic), but if you go to a typical Draugr dungeon, that usually have torches, fires and other lights, it will be too bright (for my taste).

I will try it though, just out of curiocity....


----------



## Undervolter

Ok, here's more of the same dungeon:

Hazardous + Relighting:



Relighting only:



^ It's pretty, but is it my idea or is it too bright? (maybe i 've been playing for too long with hazardous and everything seems bright now? I actually want darker dungeons, because i run "Sneak Tweak", that makes enemies detect you much easier and so i want darkness to hide).

To make things more interesting though, i went to Embershard Mine, which i know very well and with Relighint only, it was very good. Dark and all. So i am confused.... I think i will try to play with relighting only, because if it works, it means i can dumb CoT and run Purity! (I already run pure waters...).

So thanks again! You deserve yet another rep!


----------



## Undervolter

That's it! Goodbye Climates of Tamriel (and hazardous dungeons), hello Purity with Relighting Skyrim! OK, some dungeons will be brighter, but i was shocked by Purity. Hopefully it doesn't mess up my saves switching mid game, but this is the first time, that i see "perfect night" and it's true, it actually respects light sources. I went to Whiterun and the fires on the street were brighter than with CoT. Also much more contrast. It was snowing and i could see perfectly white flakes in pitch black background and people like ghosts (because of "Get Snowy". And i 've read it has way better fog and storm than CoT.

And the colours seem better, more contrast!





Why i don't like, is that if you look towards the sun, you get a huge lens glare effect, which is 100% unrealistic, but also the water looks much better now. Before i was using pure waters, but with CoT it looked different. Now i that use Purity (which has both water and weather/sky), the water looks way better.

I am keeping it, unless i find some off bug further down the road. Thanks again, i would have never questioned the "hazardous" option without your help.


----------



## hamzta09

Thing is with RLO/ELFX the only lights inside dungeons/caves/houses come from actual lightsources i.e. cracks in the ceiling, windows, candles, fires etc. So it -is- more realistic. Im not sure if Relighting Skyrim does overhaul every dungeon or if it just changes the ambient lighting.

Some dungeons with few of these are bloody dark.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thing is with RLO/ELFX the only lights inside dungeons/caves/houses come from actual lightsources i.e. cracks in the ceiling, windows, candles, fires etc. So it -is- more realistic. Im not sure if Relighting Skyrim does overhaul every dungeon or if it just changes the ambient lighting.
> 
> Some dungeons with few of these are bloody dark.


Yeah, i know, "realistic" is the reply that the RLO dev is giving, but when i tried it, it was too dark even in places like shops (how realistic is to go to a shop and you can barely see the shop owner? I don't know many such shops) plus, it was giving a very annoying reddish light tint. Which of course he says is realistic, but i don't care, it just didn't look right. The problem with "realism", is this. The devs didn't make the game, with taking into account that someone later would remove the light and make it only come from "real" sources. This is how you end up with a shop keeper that looks like a thief ready to crawl into the shadows. Ideally, if you want to do that, you must all ADD some lights. Otherwise, it's just plain ridiculous to walk into a shop or an inn and have the owner standing in the shadows.

Relighting Skyrim is supposed to have edited every interior light source in the game, reposition the "light bulbs" to the right place and making so that the light comes from bulbs, instead of nowhere. It has some self-explanatory photos in the website. But some dungeons are much brighter compared to "hazardous", because there are many candles and such.

ELFX should be better, because it says it does more things (some FX seem realtime), but i fear it will also be heavier. I 've read contraddictory reports on that. Frankly, i run at 60 fps, so i could try it, but i am afraid to install it mid game, because i 've arlready restarted too many times, after destroying my saves through installing/uninstalling mods. In my next run, i will probably try it, with new savegame. I also don't like the fact that has compatibility issues/patches with several mods. Religthing Skyrim is much more "fire and forget".

Anyway, it took me months to arrive to a combination of mods that i know that are stable and not conflicting and i may as well go for my first full playthrough. Thanks for all the help though. At the end, if i visit all dungeons and see my gameplay is affected by the less darkness, i may go back to CoT with hazardous + Relighting, it's not the end of the world. But Purity's weather seems already more immersive than CoT.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Yeah, i know, "realistic" is the reply that the RLO dev is giving, but when i tried it, it was too dark even in places like shops (how realistic is to go to a shop and you can barely see the shop owner? I don't know many such shops) plus, it was giving a very annoying reddish light tint. Which of course he says is realistic, but i don't care, it just didn't look right. The problem with "realism", is this. The devs didn't make the game, with taking into account that someone later would remove the light and make it only come from "real" sources. This is how you end up with a shop keeper that looks like a thief ready to crawl into the shadows. Ideally, if you want to do that, you must all ADD some lights. Otherwise, it's just plain ridiculous to walk into a shop or an inn and have the owner standing in the shadows.
> 
> Relighting Skyrim is supposed to have edited every interior light source in the game, reposition the "light bulbs" to the right place and making so that the light comes from bulbs, instead of nowhere. It has some self-explanatory photos in the website. But some dungeons are much brighter compared to "hazardous", because there are many candles and such.
> 
> ELFX should be better, because it says it does more things (some FX seem realtime), but i fear it will also be heavier. I 've read contraddictory reports on that. Frankly, i run at 60 fps, so i could try it, but i am afraid to install it mid game, because i 've arlready restarted too many times, after destroying my saves through installing/uninstalling mods. In my next run, i will probably try it, with new savegame. I also don't like the fact that has compatibility issues/patches with several mods. Religthing Skyrim is much more "fire and forget".
> 
> Anyway, it took me months to arrive to a combination of mods that i know that are stable and not conflicting and i may as well go for my first full playthrough. Thanks for all the help though. At the end, if i visit all dungeons and see my gameplay is affected by the less darkness, i may go back to CoT with hazardous + Relighting, it's not the end of the world. But Purity's weather seems already more immersive than CoT.


How realistic? Depends on what other mods and settings you run. It shouldnt be too dark, load order can also affect that.

Also reddish light tint is an indication your load order is fekd and it seems you used CoT Interior: warmer.

http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/897877-load-order-and-you/


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How realistic? Depends on what other mods and settings you run. It shouldnt be too dark, load order can also affect that.
> 
> Also reddish light tint is an indication your load order is fekd and it seems you used CoT Interior: warmer.
> 
> http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/897877-load-order-and-you/


I 've never installed CoT Warm interior, i always leave it vanilla, exactly because i don't like the overly orangish/reddish light. It's a known issue with RLO:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/articles/936/?

^ Dev says it's "realism" or poor calibrated monitor (trust me, my monitor is as good you can calibrate it, without using machine. I go through multiple colour and B&W charts).

Thanks for the load order thing, but i really try to keep mods to a one mod per thing (hazardous + Relighting being the exception). I only run multiple texture mods, since they just overwrite each other. With Loot and common sense, i actually now know what texture will load for last. Took my months to learn Skyrim's mod mechanics, but i finally got that part. I even use Mod Organizer and running everything from there now (before, i had some troubles with FNIS, some mods with no proper packing etc).

Another thing with the "uberrealism" of RLO, is that interiors were overly depressing. Like an inn that is too dark. Even Lakeview manor had a depressing tone in it. I mean, who cares about realism. Either emit more light or add more lights. It's not realistic to "go home" and feel that your house is too dark.


----------



## hamzta09

It clearly says on your own link

"RLO is too Orange or Red!! Ugly and overuse of this color!

As of 4.0.7 this should be a thing of the past."

An interior with nothing but a few candles and some windows isnt going to be very bright though.

What RLO/ELFX does is: Every single light/candle etc casts a light, unlike vanilla game. And removes stupid constant-ambient-super-bright-lighting where it doesnt belong. These lightsouces also cast shadows which is why, unless you installed it incorrectly, that vendor was dark.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It clearly says on your own link
> 
> "RLO is too Orange or Red!! Ugly and overuse of this color!
> 
> As of 4.0.7 this should be a thing of the past."


Maybe, but i have only tried 4.0.8 and it was still too orangish for me. I prefer the vanilla colour, which is probably why i like RLS. Also RLO was too depressing inside shops and houses for my taste.
Quote:


> An interior with nothing but a few candles and some windows isnt going to be very bright though.
> 
> What RLO/ELFX does is: Every single light/candle etc casts a light, unlike vanilla game. And removes stupid constant-ambient-super-bright-lighting where it doesnt belong. These lightsouces also cast shadows which is why, unless you installed it incorrectly, that vendor was dark.


Yeah, but not all mods use the same brightness coming out of the light source. This is why i disliked RLO. I remember the inn in Falkreath being especially depressing.

See videos here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeWHUy2osQ8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lF4r8zMx0w

*** is this? Also note how the fire is red-orangish.



^ To be honest, i 've never seen something so dark (this guy may in deed have monitor calibration problem), but i only kept RLO for like 10 minutes before getting disgusted. But i am not surprised... Relighting skyrim, i like because it keeps the yellow-whitish colour in the flames (which in the vanilla game) and it doesn't make things too dark. But there are cases in dungeons were you 'd like darker. On the other hand, seeing how dark some dungeons are in EFLX, i 'd rather stay with RLS. I don't want to rely on torches. Either i will keep RLS or go back to hazardous + RLS.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Maybe, but i have only tried 4.0.8 and it was still too orangish for me. I prefer the vanilla colour, which is probably why i like RLS. Also RLO was too depressing inside shops and houses for my taste.
> Yeah, but not all mods use the same brightness coming out of the light source. This is why i disliked RLO. I remember the inn in Falkreath being especially depressing.
> 
> See videos here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeWHUy2osQ8
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lF4r8zMx0w
> 
> *** is this? Also note how the fire is red-orangish.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ To be honest, i 've never seen something so dark (this guy may in deed have monitor calibration problem), but i only kept RLO for like 10 minutes before getting disgusted. But i am not surprised... Relighting skyrim, i like because it keeps the yellow-whitish colour in the flames (which in the vanilla game) and it doesn't make things too dark. But there are cases in dungeons were you 'd like darker. On the other hand, seeing how dark some dungeons are in EFLX, i 'd rather stay with RLS. I don't want to rely on torches. Either i will keep RLS or go back to hazardous + RLS.


'

You havent installed it correctly lmao

Theres no light at all in that image. Thus you have done something completely wrong.

And on the videos linked, on my U2412M the ELFX is more red on the fires than RLO.

Before dissing mods, maybe you should research "how to mod" before calling them bad.

It should be closer to this:


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> '
> 
> You havent installed it correctly lmao
> 
> Theres no light at all in that image. Thus you have done something completely wrong.
> 
> And on the videos linked, on my U2412M the ELFX is more red on the fires than RLO.
> 
> Before dissing mods, maybe you should research "how to mod" before calling them bad.
> 
> It should be closer to this:


Yeah I didn't wanna say anything, but RLO actually provides the center fire in inn's as a lightsource that produces shadows, not sure what happened there with the previous poster.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> '
> 
> You havent installed it correctly lmao
> 
> Theres no light at all in that image. Thus you have done something completely wrong.
> 
> And on the videos linked, on my U2412M the ELFX is more red on the fires than RLO.
> 
> Before dissing mods, maybe you should research "how to mod" before calling them bad.
> 
> It should be closer to this:


The pic i posted isn't mine. I just took a screenshot from that youtube video... Either his video is bad or my flash browser plugin needs updating...

The pic you posted is what i call depressing and more or less what i remember when i tried RLO. If the shop owner is at the other end of the room (which i think he should be, then it's definitely not right for "realism").

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> Yeah I didn't wanna say anything, but RLO actually provides the center fire in inn's as a lightsource that produces shadows, not sure what happened there with the previous poster.


The lightsource's lighting may be realistic, but IMHO, it just isn't realistic to have the inn's bar hidden in the shadows. No innkeeper would do that. This is what i mean, when i said that the Bethesda devs, hadn't made the game accounting for people going later and removing all sources except the real ones. This is more like an outlaws den, than an inn. In any inn, the innkeeper wants his bar to be visible. By the looks of it, that's Falkreath's inn. More than an inn, looks like a Draugr tumb with that lighting. Would you REALLY want to go and eat in there?









Here's the same inn with Religthing Skyrim (this is my pic alright):



^ Not enough "realistic"? Too "vanilla like"? It sure does look like more like a place you 'd be willing to go and eat though and you can actually see that there is the innkeeper over there!

RLO: "Is anybody here? Is there a Draugr here?"
RLS: "Waitress! Over here please, i am hungry!"

In RLO, even the poor bard is lost in the shadows. I guess it's "predecessor to the hi-fi stereo": "Yes, we have a bard singing, but you don't see him. Before graduating the Bard's college, he finished the Thieves guild in Riften. So he kinda likes playing in shadows".









EDIT: OK, here's RLO on mine:



^ It's brighter than the picture posted above by hmazta, but still, too depressing for an inn for my taste. The tables at 90 angle to left and right, are in complete shadow. I guess they are reserve for vampires customers. But at least now you can see there is an innkeeper and a bard. I guess it's improvements of the last version... But still too dark for me. Inns are supposed to be happy, to encourage people to eat and drink. Who wants to drink in a depressing enviroment?

Here's another. Looking at the alchemy table inside the inn:

1) RLS. I see no reason why your Dragonborn wouldn't enjoy his meal and drink here!



2) RLO. I see no reason why a Draugr or a necrophile Dragonborn wouldn't enjoy his meal and drink here!











Modders that strive for realism, often go overboard, because they forget, that the game wasn't made with their mod in mind. Yes, i guess it's more "realistic", but do i want to play like that? Hell no!

Hint to Valga Vinicia: Solaf sells goat horns just across the street!!! Buy some more and put some light in your inn, if you want to sell more! Dark inn is bad for business! Draugrs eat in their own dungeons!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> 2) RLO. I see no reason why a Draugr or a necrophile Dragonborn wouldn't enjoy his meal and drink here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modders that strive for realism, often go overboard, because they forget, that the game wasn't made with their mod in mind. Yes, i guess it's more "realistic", but do i want to play like that? Hell no!
> 
> Hint to Valga Vinicia: Solaf sells goat horns just across the street!!! Buy some more and put some light in your inn, if you want to sell more! Dark inn is bad for business! Draugrs eat in their own dungeons!


It is rather obvious on the last screenshot something is wonky with your install of RLO or conflicting mods (or remains of other mods)

My RLO didnt look like that at all, Inns and interiors were proper lit, realisticly.

Those candles dont even cast light in that image. Indicating something is wrong.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It is rather obvious on the last screenshot something is wonky with your install of RLO or conflicting mods (or remains of other mods)
> 
> My RLO didnt look like that at all, Inns and interiors were proper lit, realisticly.
> 
> Those candles dont even cast light in that image. Indicating something is wrong.


I installed RLO as last and didn't use LOOT, so it remained last mod to load in the load order. The same i did with the previous picture, when i wrote that if you turn to 90 deg angle to left and right, the tables are in shadows. This is what i meant. I don't see how i installed it wrong. It comes with NMM installer and i just chose the complete package. I guess it's realistic, because in all screenshots, it's 01:00 (night). So to be "realistic", the windows don't give any light. I also removed from the load order Relighting skyrim (for the history).

In case you suspect that i had saved inside the inn with RLS and then loaded RLO, no. I was in all cases in a completely different part of Skyrim, fast travelled to Falkreath, entered the inn and this is how i took all pictures. I would suspect that Purity could make a difference, but Purity clearly says that doesn't affect interiors at all.

Maybe you have used previous version?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I installed RLO as last and didn't use LOOT, so it remained last mod to load in the load order. The same i did with the previous picture, when i wrote that if you turn to 90 deg angle to left and right, the tables are in shadows. This is what i meant. I don't see how i installed it wrong. It comes with NMM installer and i just chose the complete package. I guess it's realistic, because in all screenshots, it's 01:00 (night). So to be "realistic", the windows don't give any light. I also removed from the load order Relighting skyrim (for the history).
> 
> In case you suspect that i had saved inside the inn with RLS and then loaded RLO, no. I was in all cases in a completely different part of Skyrim, fast travelled to Falkreath, entered the inn and this is how i took all pictures. I would suspect that Purity could make a difference, but Purity clearly says that doesn't affect interiors at all.
> 
> Maybe you have used previous version?


See, you're what the creator of RLO writes about.

The typical "NMM one click install" user that wonders why the mod doesnt run as it should.

Its obvious you've no clue what you're doin and the mod is not properly installed, as the candles dont emit any light at all in that screenshot.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> See, you're what the creator of RLO writes about.
> 
> The typical "NMM one click install" user that wonders why the mod doesnt run as it should.
> 
> Its obvious you've no clue what you're doin and the mod is not properly installed, as the candles dont emit any light at all in that screenshot.


I am sorry. If he doesn't want people to install with NWM installer, why does he package his mod that way? I don't know what am i doing? Please tell me, where i am wrong and i will fix it. The candles do emit light. If you notice, there is a halo effect around every candle. But it's feeble.

OK, why is this wrong?



So, basicallyl i do it wrong, but at the same time, here seems to work, doesn't it?










If i am doing it wrong, why does it seem different than vanilla and why does it seem that the lighting works?

EDIT: Anyway, even if the table was more illuminated, the rest of the inn just isn't for me. This is more like lighting for a cavern, not an inn. Inns are supposed to be joyful. Hopefully, for the next game, Bethesda devs will have anticipated that modders will do such "realistic" lighting, so they will put a priori more candles, so that inns will look more happy and less grim. This is the problem. The devs didn't know that mods would do RLO.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> I am sorry. If he doesn't want people to install with NWM installer, why does he package his mod that way? I don't know what am i doing? Please tell me, where i am wrong and i will fix it. The candles do emit light. If you notice, there is a halo effect around every candle. But it's feeble.
> 
> OK, why is this wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> So, basicallyl i do it wrong, but at the same time, here seems to work, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i am doing it wrong, why does it seem different than vanilla and why does it seem that the lighting works?
> 
> EDIT: Anyway, even if the table was more illuminated, the rest of the inn just isn't for me. This is more like lighting for a cavern, not an inn. Inns are supposed to be joyful. Hopefully, for the next game, Bethesda devs will have anticipated that modders will do such "realistic" lighting, so they will put a priori more candles, so that inns will look more happy and less grim. This is the problem. The devs didn't know that mods would do RLO.


mmm obvious you know little about what you're doing.

"Why does it seem different than vanilla" Becauase mod is running, but doesnt mean its in proper load order OR not conflicting wit hother mods.
You seem like the type that just hit install and run the game. Which is wrong, and obviously proven by your choice to use "Hazardous Dungeons" along with RLO before.. lol

Thats like running CBBE with UNP.

"inns are supposed to be joyful"
Really? Says who? You?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> mmm obvious you know little about what you're doing.
> 
> "Why does it seem different than vanilla" Becauase mod is running, but doesnt mean its in proper load order OR not conflicting wit hother mods.
> You seem like the type that just hit install and run the game. Which is wrong, and obviously proven by your choice to use "Hazardous Dungeons" along with RLO before.. lol
> 
> Thats like running CBBE with UNP.


Like i said, it was last in the load order. AFAIK, in Mod Organizer, the last mod to load, prevails over the others and i have no other light mod. I wasn't running Hazardous Dungeons with RLO, i was running it with RLS. And as i have proven with pictures, they actually both work!

So, let me get this straight. i did it wrong, the mod works in like 5/6 of the room, but doesn't work right in the remaining 1/6. The goat horns in the 5/6 of the room aren't conflicting with other mods, they are conflicting only in the 1/6 of the room. Ok, makes sense. And the proof of that is that... "i don't know what i am doing".,

Ok, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Like i said, it was last in the load order. AFAIK, in Mod Organizer, the last mod to load, prevails over the others and i have no other light mod. I wasn't running Hazardous Dungeons with RLO, i was running it with RLS. And as i have proven with pictures, they actually both work!
> 
> So, let me get this straight. i did it wrong, the mod works in like 5/6 of the room, but doesn't work right in the remaining 1/6. The goat horns in the 5/6 of the room aren't conflicting with other mods, they are conflicting only in the 1/6 of the room. Ok, makes sense. And the proof of that is that... "i don't know what i am doing".,
> 
> Ok, thanks for all the help.


Have you experimented with using loot and TES5edit to clean and order the mods?


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> Have you experimented with using loot and TES5edit to clean and order the mods?


No, i 've seen a sort of guide-video, but seemed too much hassle. I just try to not change mods midgame. I use profiles to try mods, so that i don't mess with the main profile and don't use the save, if i save at all, so to avoid messing with the savefile. Anyway, it's no big thing. RLS seems to work fine in all the room and i prefer it. So why bother with a mod that conflicts in 1/6 of the room and i don't like it anyway? The only thing i 've used TES Edit, was to see some factions. For order, i just use loot and common sense (i have 2 mods that change weight of things and a masterlist version was putting the wrong one last, so that weights were increased. I put it below and i fixed it).

I have a savecleaner tool though (which i haven't used in this run, because i haven't changed any more since the beginning, except from CoT with Purity now. But i read reddit discussions saying that removing CoT should have any effects, because it uses the vanilla game engine. Just to be sure, before removing i went to interior cell and saved before installing Purity.

Anyway, Religthing Skyrim works as intended with Purity (Purity doesn't interfere) and Purity itself works very well.



^ No, i haven't messed up with lighting mods, it's green aurora borealis above, casting green light to the ground.





So, i am happy and even more happy, because with the new SKSE, i don't CTD even without Enboost. I like simple things, RLS is simple, happy enough. If i get bored i will go back to hazardous+RLS.


----------



## hamzta09

Complains RLO is too dark.

Posts
http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f7/f783875a_Screenshot50908.png


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Complains RLO is too dark.
> 
> Posts
> http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f7/f783875a_Screenshot50908.png


Ehm... This is a night picture outside a cave high up in the mountain, during snowfal. What kind of light would you expect to have outside a mountain cave? How is that comparable to inn? Besides, if i see that my gameplay is hindered (i didn't really move around at night outside), there is a 30% and 50% brighter purity mod.

The nice thing about it, is the stark contrast. The night has convincing black, without darkening the light sources (which is what CoT's darker nights does).

Google: "RLO is too dark".

Realism doesn't always seem better to everyone. This is "ultra realistic". Like many others, i prefer vanilla:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dP4n5aYjUw

OK, this is what i mean about "realism" not been taken into account by Bethesda... This is image directly from RLO's website, so i assume they put it in the images section, because it's correct, from someone who knows how to install the mod:



^ Why on earth, would any jarl want to have a palace, sank in the shadows like that??? Remember, this is not my installation! It's a screenshot directly from the mod's webpage. A "realistic" jarl, would have ordered to put more candles/goat horns in his main hall. Not live like a rat in the sewers. What's the meaning, of having a main hall, with tapestry and drapes, banners hanging from the wall, when all you see is almost black & white from the low light and a king that is hidden in the shadow? Beats me!

Also curious how half the goat horns in the distance, look brighter than the goat horns closer to the player...

Another... Not much of light coming out of those goat horns or is it my idea?



Whiterun: Hall of the dead:



^ Wait. The catacombs are basically more illuminated than a king's main hall? (let alone the house interior). Realistic lighting yes. Realistic lore, no.

Again, all the above come from the mod's webpage, not my installation.

RLS is very close to vanilla, which is great for cities, not so dark for dungeons (it sticks very close to vanilla). But it's miles better than this.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Ehm... This is a night picture outside a cave high up in the mountain, during snowfal. What kind of light would you expect to have outside a mountain cave? How is that comparable to inn? Besides, if i see that my gameplay is hindered (i didn't really move around at night outside), there is a 30% and 50% brighter purity mod.
> 
> The nice thing about it, is the stark contrast. The night has convincing black, without darkening the light sources (which is what CoT's darker nights does).
> 
> Google: "RLO is too dark".
> 
> Realism doesn't always seem better to everyone. This is "ultra realistic". Like many others, i prefer vanilla:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dP4n5aYjUw
> 
> OK, this is what i mean about "realism" not been taken into account by Bethesda... This is image directly from RLO's website, so i assume they put it in the images section, because it's correct, from someone who knows how to install the mod:
> 
> [URL=http://www.overclock.net/conte]http://www.overclock.net/conte[/URL] ^ Why on earth, would any jarl want to have a palace, sank in the shadows like that??? Remember, this is not my installation! It's a screenshot directly from the mod's webpage. A "realistic" jarl, would have ordered to put more candles/goat horns in his main hall. Not live like a rat in the sewers. What's the meaning, of having a main hall, with tapestry and drapes, banners hanging from the wall, when all you see is almost black & white from the low light and a king that is hidden in the shadow? Beats me! Also curious how half the goat horns in the distance, look brighter than the goat horns closer to the player... Another... Not much of light coming out of those goat horns or is it my idea? Whiterun: Hall of the dead:[IMG ALT=""][URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2591856/w]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2591856/w[/URL] ^ Wait. The catacombs are basically more illuminated than a king's main hall? (let alone the house interior). Realistic lighting yes. Realistic lore, no. Again, all the above come from the mod's webpage, not my installation. RLS is very close to vanilla, which is great for cities, not so dark for dungeons (it sticks very close to vanilla). But it's miles better than this.[/QUOTE]
> 
> lol its funny, even the HUD is dim, something wrong with those images or poor installations on all of those. Because that isnt what my game looked like, its possible ingame brightness is all the way down.
> 
> I also cannot find those images you posted.


----------



## hamzta09

Its now becoming apparent that you are a troll or something because thsi is what it looks like with RLO


----------



## hamzta09

A good video showing ELFX vs RLO vs Immersive Interiors.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lol its funny, even the HUD is dim, something wrong with those images or poor installations on all of those. Because that isnt what my game looked like, its possible ingame brightness is all the way down.
> 
> I also cannot find those images you posted.


Well at least, the images aren't mine! If the mod owner put them there, i thought that he would find them good enough. To find the images, go here:

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/30450/?

Click Images. And you ll find them.

Anyway, this mod, is beyond difficult for me...

Look, i started a new game inside the Falkreath's inn, using LAL:



^ That's the load order. To avoid conflicts as possible

This is what i get:



^ Which is what i was getting in the previous page too. So, i throw the towel. I thought installing with NWM the "complete package", would be enough. But even with new start and no mods, i just have it conflicting apparently. It just goes beyond my knowledge to install mods, i won't waste anymore time...

I will stick with RLS and if i get tired of bright dungeons, i will go back Hazardous and CoT and remove Purity. Of maybe i will try EFLX.

Anyway, RLS does make dungeons very bright, but on the other hand, i now see textures or details that i was missing before, so it's kinda interesting change.


----------



## Undervolter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its now becoming apparent that you are a troll or something because thsi is what it looks like with RLO


No, the troll is the mod owner, since he put the image in his images section, not me. Page 2, 2nd row : "Palace of Kings, beta image with RLO 3.5, custom ENB".

Your's a bit brighter but again, too dark for a main hall (for my taste). Did you notice that also on yours, half the goat horns emit like no light and they look half as bright as the more distant horns? If anything, it should be the opposite.

Thanks for the comparison mod, i 've watched it. EFLX seems very good in many cases, but i 've seen some pitch dark dungeons and i 've read many have to use torch, which i don't like.


----------



## Undervolter

In my default profile, where i play the normal game, i even had goat horns... disappear with RLO! With vanilla, they are there. With RLS, they are there. I put RLO last in load order (and removing RLS) and the goat horns disappear! Talk about conflict! This mod is DEFINITELY NOT newbie friendly!

Look! Belethor's shop at 14:17 in the afternoon:

Vanilla:



RLS:



RLO:



^ The goat horns hanging from the ceiling are gone! In Mod Organizer, RLO doesn't show any interaction with any other mod (overwrites nothing, is overwritten by nothing) and yet, the horns disappear, even with RLO as last! And of course, it's again too dark for my taste! I mean, you have the best positioned shop in Whiterun and have this kind of lighting in the middle of the day? The man that SELLS goat horns and candles? Suppose he didn't want to open new windows, why wouldn't he put more candles? And instead, i can't make it keep not even the STOCK candles!







More than a shop, this reminds me of some barn, where there is a hole on the roof and some sun comes in. Hardly the best store of Whiterun...

I am gonna stick with RLS. It works as expected. Annoyingly close to vanilla in dungeons, but city buildings are more like you expect and most important, it always work on my installation.

P.S.: I SWEAR, that even if i wanted, i don't have the skills the make the goat horns disappear. I don't even have Photoshop.


----------



## Undervolter

Well, i wish i had found this before... RLO is like the white elephant. The odd man out... There is no comparison...

http://wiki.step-project.com/Guide:Lighting/Comparisons#tab=Palace_of_the_Kings


----------



## hamzta09

Your superdark image of "RLO" isnt RLO.

Also your last image of RLO looks as intended, looks proper lit, can see everything around.

You seem to like the washed out colors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Undervolter*
> 
> Well, i wish i had found this before... RLO is like the white elephant. The odd man out... There is no comparison...
> 
> http://wiki.step-project.com/Guide:Lighting/Comparisons#tab=Palace_of_the_Kings




Still nothing like the images you posted, exaggerating everything. Seems like your style lol.

RLO wins on all the comparisons.

You seem to prefer the überambientbrightlighting interiors.

Its also possible your gamma is effd.

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php

What is yours?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnEReIuiYCA

What`s up with my skyrim ? Running on steam, 6600K, 970GTX and benq 2411z ( also tried it in 60hz didnt help )


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnEReIuiYCA
> 
> What`s up with my skyrim ? Running on steam, 6600K, 970GTX and benq 2411z ( also tried it in 60hz didnt help )


How exactly did you try 60hz, vsync on? frame cap? nvidia control panel? skyrimpref.ini?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Just set 60hz instead of 144 on display driver properties under monitor.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Just set 60hz instead of 144 on display driver properties under monitor.


yeah, after doing that, you're going to want to set vsync for the game in the options in the launcher. Skyrim's physics and collisions are based on the number of frames rendered, even if you're playing on a 60hz panel.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Ok, that seemed to fix the problem thank you, altough im sort of dissapointed not being able to play it on 144hz and 60+ fps


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Ok, that seemed to fix the problem thank you, altough im sort of dissapointed not being able to play it on 144hz and 60+ fps


I get your frustration, but look at the mileage we have gotten out of this old DX9 title. Many games from that era also suffer from frame time physics abnormalities.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Ok, that seemed to fix the problem thank you, altough im sort of dissapointed not being able to play it on 144hz and 60+ fps


You're welcome, and yeah its kinda a shame that some games are programmed that way. I want 144hz animations dammit.


----------



## Sir Beregond

RLO always produced completely dark environments where even light sources hardly even emitted anything. I promptly stopped using RLO. In fact, I just stopped bothering with lighting mods as they all seem to have this effect, some worse than others.

And yes, I had to finally discover the 60Hz thing too. When I got my 120Hz monitor, I was flabbergasted at all the objects that just began flying all over the place. I don't understand why the physics is tied into the refresh rate. Oh well, simple fix at least.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> RLO always produced completely dark environments where even light sources hardly even emitted anything. I promptly stopped using RLO. In fact, I just stopped bothering with lighting mods as they all seem to have this effect, some worse than others.
> 
> And yes, I had to finally discover the 60Hz thing too. When I got my 120Hz monitor, I was flabbergasted at all the objects that just began flying all over the place. I don't understand why the physics is tied into the refresh rate. Oh well, simple fix at least.


If RLO is doing that then you're using a incompatible ENB or have botched the compatibility with CoT. I use RLO+CoT+Tranquility ENB with zero issues.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> If RLO is doing that then you're using a incompatible ENB or have botched the compatibility with CoT. I use RLO+CoT+Tranquility ENB with zero issues.


I have tried a number of combinations and don't often use ENB's, and have done clean and full reinstalls of the game each time.

It just doesn't work right.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I have tried a number of combinations and don't often use ENB's, and have done clean and full reinstalls of the game each time.
> 
> It just doesn't work right.


Well, to be really direct, the issue is you're not doing it right or your monitor is not calibrated at all. CoT+RLO does make things darker and with a few select enbs like bleak enb it creates pitch black environments. A lot of ENBs, however can support the two although it won't look very realistic.

When using CoT you need to select the lowest options and read the RLO options. Don't use RLO weather or the interior lighting option @ the bottom which says not to use it in conjunction with CoT.



That is how dark interiors should be with CoT+RLO when you use an appropriate ENB and install CoT+RLO properly.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Who would like to play in such darkness ?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Who would like to play in such darkness ?


People who aren't massively color blind/appreciate realistic lighting


----------



## outofmyheadyo

But you could just pull a potatosack over your head and sit in the corner, pretending ur playing Skyrim, you can`t see jack either way.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> But you could just pull a potatosack over your head and sit in the corner, pretending ur playing Skyrim, you can`t see jack either way.


I'll let you in on a secret: around here trolls aren't looked at too fondly.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Who would like to play in such darkness ?


It's realistic lighting, it comes with the territory. That's how it would look if you want it to be more immersive.


----------



## tristanbear

I personally would taking being able to see over full immersiveness but that's just my opinion.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Well, to be really direct, the issue is you're not doing it right or your monitor is not calibrated at all. CoT+RLO does make things darker and with a few select enbs like bleak enb it creates pitch black environments. A lot of ENBs, however can support the two although it won't look very realistic.
> 
> When using CoT you need to select the lowest options and read the RLO options. Don't use RLO weather or the interior lighting option @ the bottom which says not to use it in conjunction with CoT.
> 
> 
> 
> That is how dark interiors should be with CoT+RLO when you use an appropriate ENB and install CoT+RLO properly.


What armor mod is this? I searched for Egyptian armor mods for Skyrim but only found one and it didn't look the same


----------



## Sir Beregond

I think I've just decided I don't like realistic lighting mods in Skyrim. All it ever does is make everything dark. Can't ever see squat, even with travel lanterns.

I've tried the RLO + CoT among other things too, just as you described. I just can't get into it. Oh well.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> What armor mod is this? I searched for Egyptian armor mods for Skyrim but only found one and it didn't look the same


http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/67371/?


----------



## caliking420

Well this would be my first time modding Skyrim, any suggestions for graphics mods?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/67371/?


Thanks


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Well this would be my first time modding Skyrim, any suggestions for graphics mods?


Narrow the field of topic and I can help. Asking for suggestions on graphics mods is too generic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Thanks


Anytime


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Narrow the field of topic and I can help. Asking for suggestions on graphics mods is too generic.


I already mentioned that i haven't used Skyrim mods before so i don't know whats out there. But if I had to guess: texture mods, vegetation mods, lighting mods.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I already mentioned that i haven't used Skyrim mods before so i don't know whats out there. But if I had to guess: texture mods, vegetation mods, lighting mods.


Texture:

amidianborn
skyrim 2k
realistic water two
SMIM
Animated clutter
Ruins Clutter Improved

Vegitation:

Verdant Grass
SFO

Lighting:

Climates of Tamriel
Realistic Overhaul

That'll get you started.


----------



## _LDC_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Who would like to play in such darkness ?


everyone who's looking for a more realistic experience. You should consider two things:

1) this game takes place in a medieval-ish setting: there was no light pollution in the Dark Age, and at night the torch would only have a very small radius (other than being a big "please kill me" signal for enemies). We have plenty of historical events taking place near true castles or medieval structures, and I can assure you no one would be able to even distinguish between friends or foes at night, a torch is a small (but invaluable) help; in winter, without the Moon, even with a clear sky you would not be able to even see your feet (no kidding), so even the darkest ENB is stil far from being as dark as reality would be given the same setting.

2) at end game, once you reach or pass lv80, the character is so overpowered (even installing mods that boost NPC enemy stats and damage) that anything that increases the challenge is welcome


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Texture:
> 
> amidianborn
> skyrim 2k
> realistic water two
> SMIM
> Animated clutter
> Ruins Clutter Improved
> 
> Vegitation:
> 
> Verdant Grass
> SFO
> 
> Lighting:
> 
> Climates of Tamriel
> Realistic Overhaul
> 
> That'll get you started.


Thanks









Should i run all these together?


----------



## BinaryBummer

Can anyone here help me setup my MODs.

I have Nexus Mod Manager and I also am trying to get the SKSE to work through Nexus launch menu. I can't seem to figure this out. I have tried many things and I worry my file structure for the SKSE is messed up somehow.

In short can someone work with me maybe over Teamviewer and check over all my files to see if they are right. I on occasion fix PC issue over teamspeak while the other party watches.

Please let me know or at least some photos etc.

Note I play this Skyrim LE offline only.

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> Can anyone here help me setup my MODs.
> 
> I have Nexus Mod Manager and I also am trying to get the SKSE to work through Nexus launch menu. I can't seem to figure this out. I have tried many things and I worry my file structure for the SKSE is messed up somehow.
> 
> In short can someone work with me maybe over Teamviewer and check over all my files to see if they are right. I on occasion fix PC issue over teamspeak while the other party watches.
> 
> Please let me know or at least some photos etc.
> 
> Note I play this Skyrim LE offline only.
> 
> Thanks


I would highly suggest for your next run through to use mod organizer instead of nexus mod manager. NMM is very hard to use and very order of installation dependent. I am sorry I cannot be of more assistance for your current problem. I think the number of NMM users is low compared to that of MO. Its like driving an 87' FIAT (Fix It Again Tony!) compared to a 2015 Ferrari.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would highly suggest for your next run through to use mod organizer instead of nexus mod manager. NMM is very hard to use and very order of installation dependent. I am sorry I cannot be of more assistance for your current problem. I think the number of NMM users is low compared to that of MO. Its like driving an 87' FIAT (Fix It Again Tony!) compared to a 2015 Ferrari.


____

No problem. I finally got NMM and the SKIUI to work. I ended up having to remove everything that I could and started with a fresh install. I then manually copied per readme the SKIUI and install NMM and the MO.

The MO I don't like. It rates better from others and yes I read that it does the sorting where I think I saw a mod for trying to sort the NMM stuff to. I used the Steam Workshop to install a few mods with SUBSCRIBE.

So far it is working. I did a mod to change Whiterun and so far it is awesome. Also done one that does the whole immersion as well. Got one to see roads on the map better to.

I really love this sort of game. I don't know why I didn't buy it years ago.


----------



## DIYDeath

Another warning: do not use NMM if possible, the current version will duplicate downloads, screw up mod installs, crash, become unresponsive and will even make the UI not recognize installed mods.

It's is a program written by amatuers who have no clue what they're doing.

If you must use NMM only use 0.56.XX Do not use 0.60.XX

It will also orphan files which can cause instability and CTDs.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Don't forget to look around at this sight too. Can find some real wow armors etc.

http://www.loverslab.com/forum/4-skyrim/


----------



## BarneyRubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Another warning: do not use NMM if possible, the current version will duplicate downloads, screw up mod installs, crash, become unresponsive and will even make the UI not recognize installed mods.
> 
> It's is a program written by amatuers who have no clue what they're doing.
> 
> If you must use NMM only use 0.56.XX Do not use 0.60.XX
> 
> It will also orphan files which can cause instability and CTDs.


This is an understatement!!









What they did was the stupidest thing I've ever seen on any site. I watched the whole thing. They didn't even pull the new release and unknowing users are still today messing up their games. Games they spent a lot of hours creating. Quite a few have said they don't have it in them to try and recreate their game and I don't blame them. Nexus is run by morons, plain and simple.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryBummer*
> 
> No problem. I finally got NMM and the SKIUI to work. I ended up having to remove everything that I could and started with a fresh install. I then manually copied per readme the SKIUI and install NMM and the MO.
> 
> The MO I don't like. It rates better from others and yes I read that it does the sorting where I think I saw a mod for trying to sort the NMM stuff to. I used the Steam Workshop to install a few mods with SUBSCRIBE.


Mod Organizer has a steeper learning curve, otherwise, it is 100% superior in every aspect.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarneyRubble*
> 
> This is an understatement!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they did was the stupidest thing I've ever seen on any site. I watched the whole thing. They didn't even pull the new release and unknowing users are still today messing up their games. Games they spent a lot of hours creating. Quite a few have said they don't have it in them to try and recreate their game and I don't blame them. Nexus is run by morons, plain and simple.


The issue at it's core is they switched to using virtual memory - but they don't have programmers who are well versed in using virtual memory it seems.

If they don't have qualified staff...then why go down that path? That's like me saying "I can use a drill so today I'm going to be a dentist!".


----------



## _LDC_

is there any way to switch to MO from NMM without causing a disaster?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_LDC_*
> 
> is there any way to switch to MO from NMM without causing a disaster?


The disaster has already happened, the moment you installed NMM.




Like the other guys are saying, Nexus has done some weird stuff with NMM recently, kind of reminds me of 1985 "The Fly"


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The disaster has already happened, the moment you installed NMM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the other guys are saying, Nexus has done some weird stuff with NMM recently, kind of reminds me of 1985 "The Fly"


Good thing I haven't updated NMM yet, mine works like a charm, no issues since I've used it.


----------



## slickwilly

Good to know about the NMM update not being an upgrade.
I tried MO a couple times but it has issues with some a couple of my more favored mods, it has been a while so I might be wrong with the naming but Mo failed to load left hand ring mod because of a missing header file, NMM loads it without question, MO will not load the wait clock mod I use do to loose files, NMM loads it, other than these to caveats MO worked great but it's main feature of not installing the mods to your game directory was really not of use to me, I play one char at a time and I have a ZIP of my Skyrim directory with all Expacs and updates installed for those rare occasions requiring a clean install of Skyrim.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Good thing I haven't updated NMM yet, mine works like a charm, no issues since I've used it.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Good to know about the NMM update not being an upgrade.
> I tried MO a couple times but it has issues with some a couple of my more favored mods, it has been a while so I might be wrong with the naming but Mo failed to load left hand ring mod because of a missing header file, NMM loads it without question, MO will not load the wait clock mod I use do to loose files, NMM loads it, other than these to caveats MO worked great but it's main feature of not installing the mods to your game directory was really not of use to me, I play one char at a time and I have a ZIP of my Skyrim directory with all Expacs and updates installed for those rare occasions requiring a clean install of Skyrim.


MO requires mods to be structured properly for automatic install, NMM will just dump whatever the heck in whatever folder and hope for the best. Restructuring can be accomplished from within MO in a matter of seconds, you just have to do it. Loose files are not an issue, provided they have the appropriate file structure around them.

Seriously folks,
NMM=Crayola Paint by number
MO=Oil Paints, brushes, and Canvas

Learn how to paint.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> MO requires mods to be structured properly for automatic install, NMM will just dump whatever the heck in whatever folder and hope for the best. Restructuring can be accomplished from within MO in a matter of seconds, you just have to do it. Loose files are not an issue, provided they have the appropriate file structure around them.
> 
> Seriously folks,
> NMM=Crayola Paint by number
> MO=Oil Paints, brushes, and Canvas
> 
> Learn how to paint.


It's more complex than that. MO has a very round about way of doing things, it's not very intuitive.

It's more like learning to paint a picaso using a toothbrush.

NMM uses computer logic which is nice because it's the standard. The issue is they decided to switch over to virtual memory without having programmers who know how to program for virtual memory.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I didn't realize NMM went downhill so badly. I haven't been following to closely but the last time I used it, it worked fine. That was probably about 2-3 years ago and it was in the .45~ release number though.

I guess I'll have to go 100% MO for next modding adventure.


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I didn't realize NMM went downhill so badly. I haven't been following to closely but the last time I used it, it worked fine. That was probably about 2-3 years ago and it was in the .45~ release number though.
> 
> I guess I'll have to go 100% MO for next modding adventure.


I used it just 2 weeks ago, just to make sure my mods folder was up to date. Yeah I had to fix my load order with LOOT and cleanup with TES5Edit, but overall it ran fine with close to 100 mods.


----------



## _LDC_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The disaster has already happened, the moment you installed NMM.


thanks, this is reassuring, I was about to panic for a moment


----------



## BinaryBummer

I just installed LOOT for mine and it placed mods in order.

I can agree that the learning curve for MO is higher but it is better designed then NMM is.

It would be nice for updates to install ALL of what is needed if you select rather then just a file then having to track down several other mods to make a go of it.

Just want a click and it works to mods as it should be.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It's more complex than that. MO has a very round about way of doing things, it's not very intuitive.
> 
> It's more like learning to paint a picaso using a toothbrush.
> 
> NMM uses computer logic which is nice because it's the standard. The issue is they decided to switch over to virtual memory without having programmers who know how to program for virtual memory.


when was this change made? I think I last updated NMM in the January


----------



## DIYDeath

Within the last 2 months.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Within the last 2 months.


Thanks, I will have to remember to not update.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Thanks, I will have to remember to not update.


Even if you re-download all your mods and do a 100% fresh install of everything I don't suggest NMM.

It'll orphan files, redownload mods you've downloaded while not displaying the previous version you've downloaded. But if you can muscle through all that nonsense it's a lot faster. A tad bit more inconventient too as to re-initialize a fomod (installer) you'll have to re-download the mod. Uninstalling and installing again will only take the exact files installed the 1st time and re-apply them.

Overall it's a huge downgrade in terms of functionality for a huge speed boost for installing your mods.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Dang. My NMM just updated yesterday. I haven't played Skyrim in a few months, thought I'd start it up again.

Sounds like I need to check out this other mod manager.


----------



## inedenimadam

Its not that NMM is the scourge of the earth. The project is just too ambitious to be successful without funding and direction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Dang. My NMM just updated yesterday. I haven't played Skyrim in a few months, thought I'd start it up again.
> 
> Sounds like I need to check out this other mod manager.


NMM is a great tool for people to get their first few mods installed. Its super easy and is from the same site you get your mods from...its a no brainer. Props to Nexus for tackling so many games with one program. However, what NMM does OK for so many games, ModOrganizer does with expert precision and safety for Skyrim. Yes there is a learning curve, and no it is not always one click like NMM, but the best things are rarely simple. Take a dive into ModOrganizer, read the documentation, and dont quit before the miracle happens.

The S.T.E.P. mod list has some pretty good documentation on M.O. and how to use it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Gopher's Mod Organizer tutorial is exceptional. It's a multi-part series.


----------



## slickwilly

Got bored with Diablo 3 and disgusted with world of tanks so I fired up Skyrim last night, decided to load a couple more mods and NMM would not work unless I updated to the latest version (not going to happen) I had to download the mods manually then drag them in to the NMM mod folder, I had to open and close NMM a couple times before the mods actually showed up in the mod list window but it did work.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Got bored with Diablo 3 and disgusted with world of tanks so I fired up Skyrim last night, decided to load a couple more mods and NMM would not work unless I updated to the latest version (not going to happen) I had to download the mods manually then drag them in to the NMM mod folder, I had to open and close NMM a couple times before the mods actually showed up in the mod list window but it did work.


Weird, NMM asks to update for me but doesn't do it automatically. Still using an older version, maybe a updates behind.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Weird, NMM asks to update for me but doesn't do it automatically. Still using an older version, maybe a updates behind.


Mine works but it will not allow me to download mods via the "download with NMM" choice with out first updating NMM, it does work if I manually load the mod in to NMM, might be time to give MO another go, especially since I have found other wait clocks (need that 30 day wait to clean up my save files)


----------



## BinaryBummer

Not sure how the update looks at it but do you by chance have the NMM set to a earlier version? Some mods prefer or need a older version set. (Compatibility like windows does) I know that is in a option in the settings above.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Mine works but it will not allow me to download mods via the "download with NMM" choice with out first updating NMM, it does work if I manually load the mod in to NMM, might be time to give MO another go, especially since I have found other wait clocks (need that 30 day wait to clean up my save files)


That's the method I use, the download without manager option, I don't even try the 'download with NMM' option anymore. Probably the reason it hasn't given me any problems yet.


----------



## slickwilly

So I decided to give Mo another try, after doing a clean install of Skyrim from my back up I installed MO and a few mods, I had to download them manually because windows 10 was not working with NXM file types, yes I did all the steps with MO to get it to work, I used to have the same problem with NMM but at least that was with Win7 and Firefox which has a lot of "here is how to fix it" info on the web, I could find nothing for Win10 and it's IE app.
So I installed a few mods but was not happy with the over all outcome and reverted to manual installs but a couple of my "I need it to play Skyrim" mods have become overly complicated and really need a mod manager to install correctly, so back to NMM I went, it down loaded all the mods I wanted with out a problem, it installed them just the way I needed, my game has crashed only once since going back to NMM and that had nothing to do with NMM. It bares mentioning that I do not have NMM running while I play, I only use it to install mods not to launch the game, I do that from the SKSE.exe short cut.

I also noticed a very noticeable improvement in graphics when I set the game to run in WinXP SP3 compatibility mode, the lighting just seems to be a lot better.

One other thing I did before installing any mods with NMM this time was to run TES5EDIT using the guide lines at the Nexus for a clean install, it involves cleaning the update.esm, Dawnguard.esm, Dragonborn.esm and Dawnguard.esm a second time.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

In don't know much about Tes5edit or LOOT but when I run thwm should I turn off nexus MM 1st ??????

or for that matter am I supposed to run them from NMM ???


----------



## slickwilly

I stumbled across this guide whilst trying to figure out how to get jiggly tatas and gluts.

Skyrim modding beginners guide

It walks you through doing a proper install of Steam/Skyrim and using TES5EDIT to clean your Skyrim esm files


----------



## BinaryBummer

Wow I got lucky.. I did install Steam to my Game dir to start with. To me it makes it easier to get to in a Game folder then Pro Files..


----------



## slickwilly

I have Steam installed on a separate drive, no UAC, no O/S controls at all


----------



## DIYDeath

Found a great combination of mods for a "musketeer" build.

Ordinator
Project Flintlock Rifle - Sequel to Musket Mod
Reloading Overhaul

It gives you a powerful, single shot gun with specialized ammo, a manual system for reloading (so bashing becomes incredibly important) and a nice set of perks to round it off without killing the game (perkus maximus is an alternative but due to how much it changes it's likely to make your install unstable+may screw up Project Flintlock since the rifle is technically a crossbow).


----------



## DIYDeath

Found a mod that adds physical snow into the game. For good rigs only and you can't be using script obtuse mods like Convenient Horses or Frostfall in conjunction with it (Frostfall can be replaced with Hypothermia, it's lightweight cousin).

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/68496/?

It works really, really well even though it's technically in the "experimental" phase still.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Found a mod that adds physical snow into the game. For good rigs only and you can't be using script obtuse mods like Convenient Horses or Frostfall in conjunction with it (Frostfall can be replaced with Hypothermia, it's lightweight cousin).
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/68496/?
> 
> It works really, really well even though it's technically in the "experimental" phase still.


Hows the memory load with this mod? I have a 2gb. 770 and some mods just add to much to the loaded video memory, like grass on steroids, I like how it looks but it pegs my video ram use at 2gb. constantly


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Hows the memory load with this mod? I have a 2gb. 770 and some mods just add to much to the loaded video memory, like grass on steroids, I like how it looks but it pegs my video ram use at 2gb. constantly


With 2gb you'll be lucky to use any of the larger mods out there. You can try it but franky, to play a modded Skyrim you need a better video card than that.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> With 2gb you'll be lucky to use any of the larger mods out there. You can try it but franky, to play a modded Skyrim you need a better video card than that.


Ya, I know, I had the cash for a 980ti but one of my grandsons was still using an E8400 rig so I chose to upgrade him to an Intel I5-4690, he doesn't need a K series to play Minecraft but a quad is required for Farcry 4.
So now I am back to saving what I can till I have enough for a better card.

I have already received a request to do an injector R&R on a 1995 GMC 6.5 turbo diesel and someone else wants me to do the timeing belt on their Honda, I dislike side work but upgrading PC parts ain't cheap


----------



## iARDAs

Had the game since launch but never played it much. Went to console for 2 years than came back to PC and wanted to play but decided to wait on a sale for DLCs, than sold my GPU and gamed in PS4 for almost 2 months and my new GPU will arrive on Tuesday and will play the game.

I got all the DLCs for it. Any tips?


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Had the game since launch but never played it much. Went to console for 2 years than came back to PC and wanted to play but decided to wait on a sale for DLCs, than sold my GPU and gamed in PS4 for almost 2 months and my new GPU will arrive on Tuesday and will play the game.
> 
> I got all the DLCs for it. Any tips?


Go to the Nexus for Mods and S.T.E.P. for stability guides, also check out the guides linked on the first page of this thread


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Go to the Nexus for Mods and S.T.E.P. for stability guides, also check out the guides linked on the first page of this thread


My GPU arrived and thanks I will look into those.

+rep

I started a new campaign as a High Elf. Everything is great so far. However when I dual wield magic, left mouse button casts the right hand spell, right mouse button casts the left hand spell.

Anyway to fix this?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Go to the Nexus for Mods and S.T.E.P. for stability guides, also check out the guides linked on the first page of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU arrived and thanks I will look into those.
> 
> +rep
> 
> I started a new campaign as a High Elf. Everything is great so far. However when I dual wield magic, left mouse button casts the right hand spell, right mouse button casts the left hand spell.
> 
> Anyway to fix this?
Click to expand...

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/88/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D88&pUp=1


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/88/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D88&pUp=1


Thanks for the link. Will look into it.

Just ordered a 21:9 monitor and will see how Skyrim works with it. I am going to have to find a mod for that probably too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/88/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D88&pUp=1
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link. Will look into it.
> 
> Just ordered a 21:9 monitor and will see how Skyrim works with it. I am going to have to find a mod for that probably too.
Click to expand...

yep, and a simple .ini tweak wont do.

best fix, which also works on a bunch of other games too:http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/

since you are going to be joining the ranks, you can check here http://www.wsgf.org/ for fixes for any other games that dontr have native support.


----------



## steelbom

I've started another playthrough. Really enjoying it. Except for the followers.

Is there a mod to change only the intelligence of the followers? Improve their pathfinding?

Playing on Legendary... kinda need my follower and Lydia's not there half the time. She's busy staring from afar.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I've started another playthrough. Really enjoying it. Except for the followers.
> 
> Is there a mod to change only the intelligence of the followers? Improve their pathfinding?
> 
> Playing on Legendary... kinda need my follower and Lydia's not there half the time. She's busy staring from afar.


Amazing Follower Tweaks

Unfortunately this is about the best I have ever found. At least they catch up to you when you draw a weapon and wont spring traps on you. The mod is well maintained too.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Amazing Follower Tweaks
> 
> Unfortunately this is about the best I have ever found. At least they catch up to you when you draw a weapon and wont spring traps on you. The mod is well maintained too.


Appreciate it. I gave it a try but seems a lot more than I need, and my dog follower disappeared







haha

I reloaded and think I'll just put up with them until I go smithing, alchemy, enchanting crazy which'll be pretty soon.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Appreciate it. I gave it a try but seems a lot more than I need, and my dog follower disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> I reloaded and think I'll just put up with them until I go smithing, alchemy, enchanting crazy which'll be pretty soon.


With AFT you can have multiple followers and you can control their combat style but not there A.I., before installing it you should release your follower, after installation you need to read the AFT guide book, you will find it in your back pack under books, this mod also requires SKSE but you should have that installed anyway. I used it to get the triplets to follow me, three versions of Lydia, I also use it at one time to get all my house carls to follow me. It also has a setting for how mush distance your follower will keep (near or far).

You want to go nuts with enchanting and smithing you need to fire up the creation kit and make your self one each of chest armor, boots and a helmet or circlet all with both increase armor and increase alchemy, in game only the chest piece can have increase smithing and the head can only have increase alchemy, the boots can have neither, I made a mod like this and named it appropriately "game breaker" I put the items in a chest placed just out side of Falkreath.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> With AFT you can have multiple followers and you can control their combat style but not there A.I., before installing it you should release your follower, after installation you need to read the AFT guide book, you will find it in your back pack under books, this mod also requires SKSE but you should have that installed anyway. I used it to get the triplets to follow me, three versions of Lydia, I also use it at one time to get all my house carls to follow me. It also has a setting for how mush distance your follower will keep (near or far).
> 
> You want to go nuts with enchanting and smithing you need to fire up the creation kit and make your self one each of chest armor, boots and a helmet or circlet all with both increase armor and increase alchemy, in game only the chest piece can have increase smithing and the head can only have increase alchemy, the boots can have neither, I made a mod like this and named it appropriately "game breaker" I put the items in a chest placed just out side of Falkreath.


Yeah thanks, I was aware of that however it's a lot more than I wanted. I'm not wanting to change anything except their pathfinding which is just terrible. However I did find a nice little console command "moveto player" which solves that problem when they go ******.

Ahh thanks all good though. Won't need a mod. Got everything ready already. Just gotta level enchanting up to 100 but seems to be going quickly at 55~ and only used about 15% of my materials









>>>>>>>>

Does anyone know of a mod that remembers the last enchantment you did so I don't have to select it each time? Looked around a little but didn't see anything.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yeah thanks, I was aware of that however it's a lot more than I wanted. I'm not wanting to change anything except their pathfinding which is just terrible. However I did find a nice little console command "moveto player" which solves that problem when they go ******.
> 
> Ahh thanks all good though. Won't need a mod. Got everything ready already. Just gotta level enchanting up to 100 but seems to be going quickly at 55~ and only used about 15% of my materials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>
> 
> Does anyone know of a mod that remembers the last enchantment you did so I don't have to select it each time? Looked around a little but didn't see anything.


Yes the pathing in Skyrim is really bad, I had to use that command on a follower once, lllia the mage from dark tower, turns out she is one of the most broken followers in the game, seems to not have any knowledge of navmesh


----------



## Faster_is_better

Someone know off the top of their head if there is a movement "freedom" mod? So you can run while strafing is mainly what I'm getting at. I'm thinking about starting another game up, but the 60+ hrs it's going to take to put together the ultimate modded game will be quite the job









I was just messing around on an old save and movement was so clunky. Don't worry about researching this, just if you know a mod from experience I'd be interested


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Someone know off the top of their head if there is a movement "freedom" mod? So you can run while strafing is mainly what I'm getting at. I'm thinking about starting another game up, but the 60+ hrs it's going to take to put together the ultimate modded game will be quite the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just messing around on an old save and movement was so clunky. Don't worry about researching this, just if you know a mod from experience I'd be interested


Running while strafing seems a little unrealistic, I mean go running sideways and see what happens. At best you don't go full speed.

I think what you're hinting at is being able to properly dodge attacks - and there's a mod for that called TK Dodge which just got a major update, just double tap your directional key for a dodge in that direction. Just install it after you update everything with FNIS since you can't run FNIS after you've installed it (until he makes it FNIS compatible).

Right now I'm re-installing and making my custom patches. Ultimate Combat just got a update and it makes combat much, much more rewarding as it changes the AI behaviour so they act like you would with dodging, proper blocking and power attacks that are appropriately used. Since it only touches the AI you can also use it with a ton of other combat overhaul mods as most adjust difficulty via armor values, staggering and whatnot.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Someone know off the top of their head if there is a movement "freedom" mod? So you can run while strafing is mainly what I'm getting at. I'm thinking about starting another game up, but the 60+ hrs it's going to take to put together the ultimate modded game will be quite the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just messing around on an old save and movement was so clunky. Don't worry about researching this, just if you know a mod from experience I'd be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running while strafing seems a little unrealistic, I mean go running sideways and see what happens. At best you don't go full speed.
> 
> I think what you're hinting at is being able to properly dodge attacks - and there's a mod for that called TK Dodge which just got a major update, just double tap your directional key for a dodge in that direction. Just install it after you update everything with FNIS since you can't run FNIS after you've installed it (until he makes it FNIS compatible).
> 
> Right now I'm re-installing and making my custom patches. Ultimate Combat just got a update and it makes combat much, much more rewarding as it changes the AI behaviour so they act like you would with dodging, proper blocking and power attacks that are appropriately used. Since it only touches the AI you can also use it with a ton of other combat overhaul mods as most adjust difficulty via armor values, staggering and whatnot.
Click to expand...

I must be to spoiled by FPS like Battlefield, running while strafing was definitely what I meant.







It may not be that bad, but it seemed really "backwards" when I was messing around in the game the other day.

Those mods might be good though. I really want to make an Unarmed primary brawler type of character, I'm not sure how doable it is going to be. I do know there are mods to improve unarmed skills though. Fist fighting "Deadly Dragons" may not be possible... will probably have to use a bow or something else as backup or to get them to the ground faster.


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I must be to spoiled by FPS like Battlefield, running while strafing was definitely what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be that bad, but it seemed really "backwards" when I was messing around in the game the other day.
> 
> Those mods might be good though. I really want to make an Unarmed primary brawler type of character, I'm not sure how doable it is going to be. I do know there are mods to improve unarmed skills though. Fist fighting "Deadly Dragons" may not be possible... will probably have to use a bow or something else as backup or to get them to the ground faster.


You'll need perkus maximus with fist-type weapons for it to be remotely doable.


----------



## Krusher33

I haven't played since 2014. Someone posted a video of their modded Skyrim in Facebook and I felt like starting it up again. But I was annoyed that NMM had undone all of my mods for one of its updates. I did reinstall all 100+ mods to the best of my memory, had some conflicts to debug, and got the game running. But I found a lot of mods were outdated so I updated all of them. Big mistake on my part. Some of my mods required the individual unoffical DLC patches and then others required the legendary patch. I couldn't have both at the same time.

So I reinstalled the game and switched to MO. Overwhelmed with the mods on nexus, I just followed the STEP core guide. It's fine... I miss SkyRe. I avoided installing SkyRe because of so many negative posts about it. I do remember having a decent unarmed, light armor, assassin Khajitt that I enjoyed playing. I am deeply annoyed by the lack of love Bethesda gave unarmed combats in Skyrim.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I haven't played since 2014. Someone posted a video of their modded Skyrim in Facebook and I felt like starting it up again. But I was annoyed that NMM had undone all of my mods for one of its updates. I did reinstall all 100+ mods to the best of my memory, had some conflicts to debug, and got the game running. But I found a lot of mods were outdated so I updated all of them. Big mistake on my part. Some of my mods required the individual unoffical DLC patches and then others required the legendary patch. I couldn't have both at the same time.
> 
> So I reinstalled the game and switched to MO. Overwhelmed with the mods on nexus, I just followed the STEP core guide. It's fine... I miss SkyRe. I avoided installing SkyRe because of so many negative posts about it. I do remember having a decent unarmed, light armor, assassin Khajitt that I enjoyed playing. I am deeply annoyed by the lack of love Bethesda gave unarmed combats in Skyrim.


The "Ordinator" perk overhaul mod has some pretty good boosts for unarmed. I'm thinking to use that one.

Not going to start modding the game until Nexus gets their website overhauled though. They will be giving a lot of attention to the tracking center where I have built up a massive collection of mods to use or look at when I mod it again. Not worth it to start modding again and try to look through 1k+ mods with a list that doesn't even have sorting capabilities. I am thinking they will have their site updated within the year, personally I am hoping for summer update







(I spoke with their web developer to get some info about this)


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Glad there are still Skyrimers in OCN







. What do you guys want to see in TES 6? I want the alchemy/ enchanting bug to be in this game so I can abuse it as much as I can







.

jk.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Glad there are still Skyrimers in OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you guys want to see in TES 6? I want the alchemy/ enchanting bug to be in this game so I can abuse it as much as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> jk.


Much better graphics (ala Witcher 3), immense map and dungeons, but specially no bugs that block progress or gameplay.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Glad there are still Skyrimers in OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you guys want to see in TES 6? I want the alchemy/ enchanting bug to be in this game so I can abuse it as much as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> jk.


Full environmental destruction, but that's probably 10 yrs away at least. Better graphics and more detailed world.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Glad there are still Skyrimers in OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What do you guys want to see in TES 6? I want the alchemy/ enchanting bug to be in this game so I can abuse it as much as I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> jk.


Here are a few off the top of my head:

Obsidian take over story board and dialouge.

Local Co-Op

The planet Nirn is larger than just Tamriel, show us more of it!

I want to see Southern Elsweyr too...Mostly cat people in a dense and diverse Jungle. Sounds nifty.

30000% better navmeshing and follower AI tactics (this part really kills me)

Non-recycled workbench animations

Battle Alchemy

And by god, get shadows right!


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Full environmental destruction, but that's probably 10 yrs away at least. Better graphics and more detailed world.


You'll never get full environmental destruction, not because we don't have the tech, but because Bethesda use a pretty crappy engine.

Just look at the Red Faction titles, they either have full terrain destruction or full structure destruction and the last good one came out in what? 2008?

The other two are incredibly likely.

Personally, I want to see degrding armors and weapons with visuals to match, more weapons with different weapon animations for different stances and a return to greaves+pauldrons instead of combining them into "armor" items.

I mean it always seemed silly to me that TES games didn't have multiple combat stances for weapons. Guard of the hawk would be fantastic for a long sword but it's not the only stance. Perhaps that could be fleshed out in the perks, allowing perks to change your combat stances and even combine them for your own unique fighting style.


----------



## iARDAs

Special edition added to our libraries and available to preload.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Not sure how much of a difference it will make with ENB. Hopefully it doesn't break the enb configuration because I really don't want to have to retweak everything. I still plan on installing it though.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

I just finished the download for the Special Edition. Unless Nexus releases an updated NMM Wrye Bash is the only mod manager that will work with SSE. We will also need updated video card drivers. I will take a look at it but plan on continuing playing my current heavily modded game. It will be awhile before the modding community can match/exceed what can be done with the original.


----------



## Boinz

Can't wait til tomorrow, already have the preload downloaded.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> I just finished the download for the Special Edition. Unless Nexus releases an updated NMM Wrye Bash is the only mod manager that will work with SSE. We will also need updated video card drivers. I will take a look at it but plan on continuing playing my current heavily modded game. It will be awhile before the modding community can match/exceed what can be done with the original.


I found out the same today. I didn't realize it was a completely different installation and everything. There is no way that this Special Edition can touch ENB modded Skyrim with high res textures.


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I found out the same today. I didn't realize it was a completely different installation and everything. There is no way that this Special Edition can touch ENB modded Skyrim with high res textures.


Not at first but in the long run it will be. Loose textures and meshes work but those in a BSA need to be repacked in the new CK. SSE is 64bit so it eliminates memory issues, uses dx11 and tessellation instead of dx9 and parallax. Since Boris has an ENB binary for Fallout 4 Skyrim most likely will also. The wildcard is the behavior of a small group of console players. A number of mod authors have pulled their mods or refuse to update because of stealing(Fallout 4) and because of harassment to make the mods compatible and upload to B.net.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastEddieNYC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> I found out the same today. I didn't realize it was a completely different installation and everything. There is no way that this Special Edition can touch ENB modded Skyrim with high res textures.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at first but in the long run it will be. Loose textures and meshes work but those in a BSA need to be repacked in the new CK. SSE is *64bit so it eliminates memory issues, uses dx11* and tessellation instead of dx9 and parallax. Since Boris has an ENB binary for Fallout 4 Skyrim most likely will also. The wildcard is the behavior of a small group of console players. A number of mod authors have pulled their mods or refuse to update because of stealing(Fallout 4) and because of harassment to make the mods compatible and upload to B.net.
Click to expand...

That should run significantly better modded heavily on new machines. Now to see how mod compatibility pans out.


----------



## iARDAs

This edition does not have 21:9 support right? Also maybe a fix for 60fps bug?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This edition does not have 21:9 support right? Also maybe a fix for 60fps bug?


Not likely, if fallout 4 suffers from it, so will this no doubt.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This edition does not have 21:9 support right? Also maybe a fix for 60fps bug?


I can confirm the lack of 21:9 support.

Flawless widescreen also doesn't seem to help.


----------



## Boinz

for some reason mine aint running


----------



## inedenimadam

No 21:9, no SLI










come on BETHESDA!


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Just ran all around SSE for over an hour and the framerate stays at 60 fps. Vanilla Looks much better than the original but awful compared to my modded game. In a few months that will change with SKSE and updated mods. Even though this was announced back in June Amd did not release a optimized driver or crossfire profile. No problem with base game but when modded it will be.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Mine doesn't run either.


----------



## headd

Special edition have wierd FOV
90FOV in orig game=110FOV in special edition
FOV comparison
75
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0bwr3z.png
90
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0a6pd2.png
110
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0hoosx.png

Orig game 90fov
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_50nrrf0.png

Original game2560x1440 all max + 8xMSAA 90FOV
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_175zoi1.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_28c3qmq.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_352dpa1.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_426fr8v.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_4240qs5.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_46r5qm3.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_50nrrf0.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_514rrd4.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_54tfoyg.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_00_55j5q23.png
https://abload.de/img/tesv_2016_10_28_01_00r6r6p.png
Special edicion 2560x1440 all max + TAA 90fov
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0xtrdi.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_06vqdr.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0b2pi0.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0kmqs9.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0qpqzw.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0cir4v.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0b1px5.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_073qg6.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0rrrtz.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_09eplx.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_28_0ubp40.png


----------



## iMica

Is there even a reason to play the new version over the old on pc lol?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Is there even a reason to play the new version over the old on pc lol?


DX-11
64-Bit .exe
Built in mod support

It doesn't sound like much, but its better lighting and shading, and less memory issues with running a ton of mods.


----------



## KSIMP88

Except when it is unplayable for many people. Me? I get 14 fps on the lowest setting


----------



## iMica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DX-11
> 64-Bit .exe
> Built in mod support
> 
> It doesn't sound like much, but its better lighting and shading, and less memory issues with running a ton of mods.


Yea i know the 64 bit is great and DX 11 since they use F04 engine but, I just cant see a reason to use it anytime soon on PC.

ENBs and 21:9 Pliz


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iMica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> DX-11
> 64-Bit .exe
> Built in mod support
> 
> It doesn't sound like much, but its better lighting and shading, and less memory issues with running a ton of mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea i know the 64 bit is great and DX 11 since they use F04 engine but, I just cant see a reason to use it anytime soon on PC.
> 
> ENBs and 21:9 Pliz
Click to expand...

You can use ReShade to replicate most of what the ENB presets do.

https://reshade.me/


----------



## KSIMP88

http://youtu.be/xPfEXuuVtH4


----------



## iARDAs

Such a "special" edition lol



Very first part of the game. The damn horse just hit the boulder on the side and we are stuck there. The convesation is still going which is nice.


----------



## mattliston

Skyrim launcher: ULTRA HIGH

Skyrim SE Launcher: ULTRA HIGH

saw a lot of complaints on the innerwebzz about poor performance and launchers showing lower quality

If issues guys and gals, please do the local file integrity check via steam, and defrag files, even if you are on an SSD

big performance bump by having the files/ducks in a row! saw less disk activity doing this. always a good sign

Im thinking a patch will appear soon to further take advantage of the 64bit addressing the game now uses.

VERY excited for SKSE support to get back into modding! my RX480 is getting far more use in the vanilla game than it was with base vanille skyrim. fully maxed out 1080p no longer has a chance of crashing vanilla versus SE vanilla

GAME ON!!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Spent a few hours playing the S.E today. Can run either 4K Ultra settings with FPS capped at 30, or 4K High settings capped at 60. I use an Xbox controller so even 30fps feels really good. Changed FOV to 100 and DOF slider at 0.

Very smooth. No stuttering, no hitching, no texture pop-in's or glitching. Lighting, shadows and color's look great. Unfortunately textures look crap, especially up close. Hopefully some texture/mesh improvement mod's release soon.


----------



## KSIMP88

Even with the workaround I used, this is much more stable than the original today, after all the patches. And they will likely patch this a couple of times over the next 2 years. I'd imagine after that they will stop wasting effort and focus on TES VI....

But I hope they fix the issue I was having. You shouldn't have to do what I had to to simply play a game. Maybe it will be Nvidia who fixes it?

The things I notice most are, as I said above, how it is much more stable, also how smooth it is (not perfect, but what is?), and the quick cell loads. I went in a cave and explored the entire thing and walked out with barely a load screen. Even with my SSD on the original there was at least 5 seconds of loading without mods. Makes it much more immersive. And the built in mod support is nice. Hopefully the good modders will use it effectively, and not be overly traditional cause they don't want to change how they deliver mods... Would love to see a new texture pack and the like


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Such a "special" edition lol
> 
> 
> 
> Very first part of the game. The damn horse just hit the boulder on the side and we are stuck there. The convesation is still going which is nice.


Did you turn VSync off?

I believe Skyrim still needs a 60FPS cap, otherwise physics get wacky like that.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Did you turn VSync off?
> 
> I believe Skyrim still needs a 60FPS cap, otherwise physics get wacky like that.


Ahh I remember that bug. Weird that it has not been fixed.. I will cap the game to 60fps. Thanks for reminding me.

+rep


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Did you turn VSync off?
> 
> I believe Skyrim still needs a 60FPS cap, otherwise physics get wacky like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh I remember that bug. Weird that it has not been fixed.. I will cap the game to 60fps. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> +rep
Click to expand...

It's more of a engine limitation than a bug they can easily fix, I believe.

In fact, it's a rather old limitation that was present in FO3/Oblivion (and still exists in FO4). We just didn't hear about it as much back then due to monitor tech at the time, default ini values clamping the FPS (as opposed to a simple VSync toggle in Skyrim), and less apparent symptoms if you remove it.

Skyrim's intro scene is also VERY, VERY sensitive. If you have any script lag or physics wonkiness whatsoever, it goes beserk... you can sort of make it through other parts of the game above 60 FPS, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It's more of a engine limitation than a bug they can easily fix, I believe.
> 
> In fact, it's a rather old limitation that was present in FO3/Oblivion (and still exists in FO4). We just didn't hear about it as much back then due to monitor tech at the time, default ini values clamping the FPS (as opposed to a simple VSync toggle in Skyrim), and less apparent symptoms if you remove it.
> 
> Skyrim's intro scene is also VERY, VERY sensitive. If you have any script lag or physics wonkiness whatsoever, it goes beserk... you can sort of make it through other parts of the game above 60 FPS, but I don't recommend it.


I put my cap to 100 for shiggles and it runs just fine for me. (Well only tested for about an hour)


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> It's more of a engine limitation than a bug they can easily fix, I believe.
> 
> In fact, it's a rather old limitation that was present in FO3/Oblivion (and still exists in FO4). We just didn't hear about it as much back then due to monitor tech at the time, default ini values clamping the FPS (as opposed to a simple VSync toggle in Skyrim), and less apparent symptoms if you remove it.
> 
> Skyrim's intro scene is also VERY, VERY sensitive. If you have any script lag or physics wonkiness whatsoever, it goes beserk... you can sort of make it through other parts of the game above 60 FPS, but I don't recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> I put my cap to 100 for shiggles and it runs just fine for me. (Well only tested for about an hour)
Click to expand...

Yeah, but other things may go wrong without you knowing about it.

I tried running at 96hz for awhile, and quite a few non-essential NPCs died from physics accidents even though gameplay (mostly) appeared to be fine for me.


----------



## inedenimadam

I have tried forcing AFR, AFR2, SFR in NVCP...I have tried copying the sli bits and such from FO4 to SKYRIMSE in NVInspector, and generally tinkering around..

AFR seems to get both GPUs going, but the performance is worse than with a single card, and a single 980 doesn't quite cut it at 4k.

We need a proper SLI fix


----------



## FastEddieNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have tried forcing AFR, AFR2, SFR in NVCP...I have tried copying the sli bits and such from FO4 to SKYRIMSE in NVInspector, and generally tinkering around..
> 
> AFR seems to get both GPUs going, but the performance is worse than with a single card, and a single 980 doesn't quite cut it at 4k.
> 
> We need a proper SLI fix


I am having the same problem with my Amd Crossfire system. The FO4 profile is giving me negative scaling. At least Nvidia released a optimized driver for single cards. I contacted AMD and their response was it's a 5 year old game and the only thing new was mods. They are completely clueless.

I've played SSE for a few hours and had no stuttering or issues at all except for having to play at 1080p instead of 4k(need crossfire). I am so spoiled playing my modded game with enb that I am going to wait until the must have mods like SkyUI are SKSE are updated before playing again.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Did you turn VSync off?
> 
> I believe Skyrim still needs a 60FPS cap, otherwise physics get wacky like that.


They didn't bother to update and remove this limitation for the Special Edition?

Well, guess that answers on if I wanted to buy it or not.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Did you turn VSync off?
> 
> I believe Skyrim still needs a 60FPS cap, otherwise physics get wacky like that.
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bother to update and remove this limitation for the Special Edition?
> 
> Well, guess that answers on if I wanted to buy it or not.
Click to expand...

Its much deeper than just "not fixing it for special edition". Its a limitation of creation engine, and is the same in Fallout series as well. I don't expect a decoupling of frame rate and physics out of Bethesda any time soon.


----------



## steelbom

Is the special edition worth playing over the regular game? It doesn't seem to have great reviews at the moment...


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm personally waiting for the special edition to drop in price (fingers crossed for a Christmas sale), then i'm going to scoop it up and start a new play through.

I was going to buy all the DLC before yesterday to get the game for "free" but i'm a bit poor at the moment, and it would have cost me £28.

The screen shots do look impressive though for a base game.


----------



## Artikbot

I reckon I should probably install it since I got it for free lol.

Perhaps even play through it again for the sake of remembering how vanilla skyrim is!


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Is the special edition worth playing over the regular game? It doesn't seem to have great reviews at the moment...


That's not an easy question to answer. Personally, I will because I got it for free and my old saves are bloated, crashed every 20 mins, and I don't even remember what mods I had installed when I was playing it so I do plan on creating a new character. But if you have to pay for it, then you just have to ask yourself if you will get your value's worth out of it. You have to read through the reviews and pick out the things that are different from the last and decide from there (don't just look at Steam reviews either). Do you plan on playing it on consoles or the PC? Because it's a much bigger upgrade in visuals on the consoles than on PC. There's also the option for mods on the Xbox One as well. Here are some comparisons for PS3 vs PS4 and the differences are large.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











But for the PC...not so much. You can compare vanilla Skyrim on the PC(HD textures) and SE and not see that much difference in some locations, but see a big difference in others. The real benefit for PC is what the 64-bit and DX11 support will allow the modders to do ( like Open Cities no longer running like garbage). Here's a video that shows some comparisons for the PC.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Saw the special editions in my Steam library last night and I installed it just to see what difference is there compared to original Skyrim. Didn't have the chance to pass the prologue, because I was greeted with a CTD! So, I guess it's the SAME as the original!








Graphically, you get the same $#17 textures, better lighting and updated models (some), extra plants and trees, stuff like that. Can't be bothered playing it though, I've been over it for a while now. But if someone played the original with mods, don't bother... You will not miss anything! 64-bit and DX11 support like @Inelastic mentioned would be pretty much the only benefits (for mods) I see in this.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its much deeper than just "not fixing it for special edition". Its a limitation of creation engine, and is the same in Fallout series as well. I don't expect a decoupling of frame rate and physics out of Bethesda any time soon.


Other than money and laziness, there isn't any reason why they should be continuing to tie their physics to frame rate as they have all these years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Is the special edition worth playing over the regular game? It doesn't seem to have great reviews at the moment...


Well, as of right now we know it is using heavily compressed audio, compared to the original, so it doesn't sound as good. Most won't notice this in their "Gaming headsets" and on-board audio that is ran. Anyone else with any decent audio gear will probably notice.

Tie in the physics STILL being locked to frame rate....

Your call!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Other than money and laziness, there isn't any reason why they should be continuing to tie their physics to frame rate as they have all these years.
> Well, as of right now we know it is using heavily compressed audio, compared to the original, so it doesn't sound as good. Most won't notice this in their "Gaming headsets" and on-board audio that is ran. Anyone else with any decent audio gear will probably notice.
> 
> Tie in the physics STILL being locked to frame rate....
> 
> Your call!


I used to use replacement sound effects mods, so II don't know lol


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Is the special edition worth playing over the regular game? It doesn't seem to have great reviews at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, as of right now we know it is using heavily compressed audio, compared to the original, so it doesn't sound as good. Most won't notice this in their "Gaming headsets" and on-board audio that is ran. Anyone else with any decent audio gear will probably notice.
> 
> Tie in the physics STILL being locked to frame rate....
> 
> Your call!
Click to expand...

Actually, I'd rather they preserve the FPS cap for the sake of mod compatibility.

Overhauling the entire engine in an old game just doesn't make financial sense either. All that coding, all that testing and QA for something that isn't even going to affect 2 of the 3 platforms... It's more profitable for them to leave it as is.

Apparently the compressed audio was a mistake, and they're working on a fix.

But what they SHOULD'VE fixed is CPU shadows. Not doing shadows on the GPU in 2016 should be a crime.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Its much deeper than just "not fixing it for special edition". Its a limitation of creation engine, and is the same in Fallout series as well. I don't expect a decoupling of frame rate and physics out of Bethesda any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than money and laziness, there isn't any reason why they should be continuing to tie their physics to frame rate as they have all these years.
Click to expand...

I think its more like trying to replace the dirt(physics) under a house(engine), by the time its all said and done, it might have been easier to get a new house(engine).


----------



## MaximilianPs

Until we'll have SKSE and SkyUI ported, I suggest to stick with Skyrim Legendary Edition


----------



## EddWar

Well Realistic Lihting Overhaul was ported to SSE

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/844/?

Hope other mods were ported to SSE like Block Sacrament and retextures for stuff like weapons and armors, and especially the Calientes Mod or UNP


----------



## ixsis

I was looking forward to simply having 64bit support but still waiting for SKSE and SkyUI.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Well Realistic Lihting Overhaul was ported to SSE
> 
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/844/?
> 
> Hope other mods were ported to SSE like Block Sacrament and retextures for stuff like weapons and armors, and especially the Calientes Mod or UNP


That's suprising. I thought the Creation Kit wasn't even out until next week.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Actually, I'd rather they preserve the FPS cap for the sake of mod compatibility.
> 
> Overhauling the entire engine in an old game just doesn't make financial sense either. All that coding, all that testing and QA for something that isn't even going to affect 2 of the 3 platforms... It's more profitable for them to leave it as is.
> 
> Apparently the compressed audio was a mistake, and they're working on a fix.
> 
> But what they SHOULD'VE fixed is CPU shadows. Not doing shadows on the GPU in 2016 should be a crime.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think its more like trying to replace the dirt(physics) under a house(engine), by the time its all said and done, it might have been easier to get a new house(engine).


There is no reason, outside of profits, that when they were creating their latest engine they couldn't have invested in the efforts to remove that huge limitation. Tying physics to framerate is just a very lazy way of doing physics in a game, always has been, always will be.

It is just sad to see it continued, and really calls into the question "Special Edition" and the meaning of it. Degraded audio, decade old technology flaws.......real 2016 of them.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> That's not an easy question to answer. Personally, I will because I got it for free and my old saves are bloated, crashed every 20 mins, and I don't even remember what mods I had installed when I was playing it so I do plan on creating a new character. But if you have to pay for it, then you just have to ask yourself if you will get your value's worth out of it. You have to read through the reviews and pick out the things that are different from the last and decide from there (don't just look at Steam reviews either). Do you plan on playing it on consoles or the PC? Because it's a much bigger upgrade in visuals on the consoles than on PC. There's also the option for mods on the Xbox One as well. Here are some comparisons for PS3 vs PS4 and the differences are large.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the PC...not so much. You can compare vanilla Skyrim on the PC(HD textures) and SE and not see that much difference in some locations, but see a big difference in others. The real benefit for PC is what the 64-bit and DX11 support will allow the modders to do ( like Open Cities no longer running like garbage). Here's a video that shows some comparisons for the PC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ah yep, I got it for free too. On PC. Ahh that's cool, maybe I'll wait a bit and see what mods come out for it and for when they fix some of the initial issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Other than money and laziness, there isn't any reason why they should be continuing to tie their physics to frame rate as they have all these years.
> Well, as of right now we know it is using heavily compressed audio, compared to the original, so it doesn't sound as good. Most won't notice this in their "Gaming headsets" and on-board audio that is ran. Anyone else with any decent audio gear will probably notice.
> 
> Tie in the physics STILL being locked to frame rate....
> 
> Your call!


I see I see... iirc the music in the original was legit.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> It is just sad to see it continued, and really calls into the question "Special Edition" and the meaning of it. Degraded audio, decade old technology flaws.......real 2016 of them.


I just don't understand this mindset. Bethesda is no knight in shining armor when it comes to game developers...but they took a game I bought many many moons ago and enjoyed a whole bunch, then did EXCACTLY what the community has been asking for for years: 64 .exe and dx11...and they did it for free. If we see frames and physics decoupled, it will be around a major title release...I was hoping for it with FO4 release, but that didn't happen...what you are asking for is major engine work, not free update work.


----------



## Ragsters

So I am about to purchase Skyrim for the first time and I need your help to make my gaming experience the best it could be. STEAM has a free texture pack download. Is that enough or is there modded stuff that is better?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianPs*
> 
> Until we'll have SKSE and SkyUI ported, I suggest to stick with Skyrim Legendary Edition


Already using SkyUI is SSE. Just need to use version 2.2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> So I am about to purchase Skyrim for the first time and I need your help to make my gaming experience the best it could be. STEAM has a free texture pack download. Is that enough or is there modded stuff that is better?


Modding can be much better, but some of the original mods require you to have the HD textures. With the limited 32bit. you can only push Skyrim so much before you take a FPS hit and game becomes unplayable.

I would just go with 64bit version, as the mods are coming in and will only get better. I am already sitting at 33 mods and will grow.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Im looking for someone with similar systeam like my (i5 750 & AMD Card)
and playing modded skyrim to help me with low fps issue..pm me!


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Im looking for someone with similar systeam like my (i5 750 & AMD Card)
> and playing modded skyrim to help me with low fps issue..pm me!


i5 750 is going to take a hit in performance running Skyrim.
Not sure what version Skyrim (settings also), install location and what mods you have? With knowing that, you can determine the best solution.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just don't understand this mindset. Bethesda is no knight in shining armor when it comes to game developers...but they took a game I bought many many moons ago and enjoyed a whole bunch, then did EXCACTLY what the community has been asking for for years: 64 .exe and dx11...and they did it for free. If we see frames and physics decoupled, it will be around a major title release...I was hoping for it with FO4 release, but that didn't happen...what you are asking for is major engine work, not free update work.


Your logic is utterly flawed.


It isn't free, it is free to people that bought HEAVILY into their original release, in spite of all the glaring issues with it. Anyone else that didn't get kitted out with all their DLC pays $40 for the Special Edition.
No, they did not do "EXACTLY" what the community wanted. In fact the community has long asked for the physics issues to be resolved. At no point did the community ask for lower quality audio to go with the "Special Edition".
Again, no it isn't "Free".

I am well aware of what I am asking, far more so than you are giving me credit for. The massive limitation of tying physics to frame rate is more than fixable, it would just require an investment they won't give. Why? Because, frankly, they know the majority won't hold them accountable for their shortcomings and still buy their product. Even going as far as to scream how it is "FREE", when there is very clearly a damn MSRP slapped right on the box.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Your logic is utterly flawed.
> 
> 
> It isn't free, it is free to people that bought HEAVILY into their original release, in spite of all the glaring issues with it. Anyone else that didn't get kitted out with all their DLC pays $40 for the Special Edition.*You use the term HEAVILY in a very biased manner. It received over 200 awards. Every single DLC was very highly praised. The modding community made the single version. Even better, but the game and all the DLC was very highly rated on all platforms. I paid full price for the DLC and I spent more time on that game and it's DLC than any game I have ever played, and most gamers would agree. People of your opinion are the minority, not the other way around, and the SE was FREE for PC users who owned the game and the DLC.*
> No, they did not do "EXACTLY" what the community wanted. In fact the community has long asked for the physics issues to be resolved. At no point did the community ask for lower quality audio to go with the "Special Edition". *The community wanted 64-bit. They got it. And console gamers wanted mods. They got it. Those were the most sought-after features. And they already said the low quality audio was a mistake they will fix*
> Again, no it isn't "Free". *explain that to all the people like me who already owned the game and expansions for PC. Huge numbers of people, like me, got SE for FREE.*
> 
> I am well aware of what I am asking, far more so than you are giving me credit for. The massive limitation of tying physics to frame rate is more than fixable, it would just require an investment they won't give. Why? Because, frankly, they know the majority won't hold them accountable for their shortcomings and still buy their product. Even going as far as to scream how it is "FREE", when there is very clearly a damn MSRP slapped right on the box.*A very small percentage of gamers even care about the FPS issue. Bethesda games have always been about the story and the modding community as a close second. They did amazing things with every single Elder Scrolls and Fallout game*


You are so wrong, man. You account for probably less than 10% of players. Making the game perfect for you is a waste of resources that would be better spent towards development of TES VI

Also, IIRC, almost every remaster costs money. This is the first to be offered for free to any group. PC users are rewarded because they know they better support the PC Master Race haha. And find me another game that does what you expected when they remastered and offered it free to anyone. Or one that changed core elements like this one, and not just updated bloom and textures.


----------



## Valkayria

Why the outrage? The base game plus its DLC content was released years ago. If you loved the game you bought all the DLC at release. If you don't own all the DLC, and don't want to pay $40, then don't. We still have the power of choice in this world. Nobody is forcing anyone to buy anything. I got it for free, and I'm enjoying Skyrim as if this is my first time playing through it.

On a lighter note, what's up with the wolves? They never attack me or the wildlife.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Why the outrage? The base game plus its DLC content was released years ago. If you loved the game you bought all the DLC at release. If you don't own all the DLC, and don't want to pay $40, then don't. We still have the power of choice in this world. Nobody is forcing anyone to buy anything. I got it for free, and I'm enjoying Skyrim as if this is my first time playing through it.
> 
> On a lighter note, what's up with the wolves? They never attack me or the wildlife.


another thing I noticed. They fixed a lot of minor things, or they fixed themselves by accident when they went 64-bit. For example, the wildlife is more immersive, I can hear all the things the dragons say, not just see the subtitles. Remember the attack at the tower by Whiterun? The dragon was supposed to be talking during the battle. Now I hear everything he says, and it fits where he is in the battle. Plus the things the various NPCs should be doing, they do more effectively now. Like it is finally working as intended


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Why the outrage? The base game plus its DLC content was released years ago. If you loved the game you bought all the DLC at release. If you don't own all the DLC, and don't want to pay $40, then don't. We still have the power of choice in this world. Nobody is forcing anyone to buy anything. I got it for free, and I'm enjoying Skyrim as if this is my first time playing through it.
> 
> On a lighter note, what's up with the wolves? They never attack me or the wildlife.
> 
> 
> 
> another thing I noticed. They fixed a lot of minor things, or they fixed themselves by accident when they went 64-bit. For example, the wildlife is more immersive, I can hear all the things the dragons say, not just see the subtitles. Remember the attack at the tower by Whiterun? The dragon was supposed to be talking during the battle. Now I hear everything he says, and it fits where he is in the battle. Plus the things the various NPCs should be doing, they do more effectively now. Like it is finally working as intended
Click to expand...

That's good. Skyrim's old sound engine always felt funky to me, even with mods.

Have you tried it with Razer Surround or SBX? Something always felt off with HRTF on before, but it might sound better now.


----------



## KSIMP88

No. Just used alternative game sound mods. Always had music turned off. I want immersion. Hearing battle music when I bear is attacking you from behind? Not as cool or intense and suddenly hearing grunting and loud thumping footsteps then a loud roar


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Also, IIRC, almost every remaster costs money. This is the first to be offered for free to any group. PC users are rewarded because they know they better support the PC Master Race haha.


1st time? lol I was given Divinity Original Sin Enhanced Edition for free because I owned the original. At most as far as I know, this is the 2nd time in all history known to me. But I'm such a small sample that for sure it has happened more often than you seem to believe.

On another note....
Can I use my old save with the SE?


----------



## KSIMP88

Sadly, no


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Sadly, no


Sad, but oh well gives me a reason to roll another class. Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Sadly, no
> 
> 
> 
> Sad, but oh well gives me a reason to roll another class. Thanks
Click to expand...

If your other game was vanilla, you can copy it over.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If your other game was vanilla, you can copy it over.


Well okay, after you answered I decided to google it and yes it is 100% compatible. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## KSIMP88

Wait what?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If your other game was vanilla, you can copy it over.
> 
> 
> 
> Well okay, after you answered I decided to google it and yes it is 100% compatible. Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

Playing vanilla Skyrim on PC is a crime









At the very least you need bugfix mods like the unofficial patch.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> If your other game was vanilla, you can copy it over.
> 
> 
> 
> Well okay, after you answered I decided to google it and yes it is 100% compatible. Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...











mods are baked into the game now, you should consider browsing a few in game and seeing if there is anything you like. It is easier than ever before.


----------



## Tokkan

I modded Skyrim quite extensively, but mostly visual. All of the mods I installed, even if not visual didn't break my save. I haven't explored with the built-in mod manager particularly because I was greeted with a EULA and I decided to step back for now before selling what's left of my soul.

Might have to deal with a Khajit before going forward.

"Khajiit has wares if you have coin."


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I modded Skyrim quite extensively, but mostly visual. All of the mods I installed, even if not visual didn't break my save. I haven't explored with the built-in mod manager particularly because I was greeted with a EULA and I decided to step back for now before selling what's left of my soul.
> 
> Might have to deal with a Khajit before going forward.
> 
> "Khajiit has wares if you have coin."


I actually have not even started playing the SE yet. I am sitting on my hands until SLI functions, and we see whatever Nexus is doing with their mod manager now that they have Tannin (creator of Mod Organizer) working for them. Waiting will also give more mod authors time to roll over from 32bit.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I modded Skyrim quite extensively, but mostly visual. All of the mods I installed, even if not visual didn't break my save. I haven't explored with the built-in mod manager particularly because I was greeted with a EULA and I decided to step back for now before selling what's left of my soul.
> 
> Might have to deal with a Khajit before going forward.
> 
> "Khajiit has wares if you have coin."
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have not even started playing the SE yet. I am sitting on my hands until SLI functions, and we see whatever Nexus is doing with their mod manager now that they have Tannin (creator of Mod Organizer) working for them. Waiting will also give more mod authors time to roll over from 32bit.
Click to expand...

The MO developer is working with the Nexus?

Oh, that's really good news.


----------



## KSIMP88

Can you force SLI to run with fallout 4 profile for Skyrim?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> The MO developer is working with the Nexus?
> 
> Oh, that's really good news.


Right? The simplicity of browse--->click from NMM, and the advanced ordering and overwrite features of MO. He has been working there since August. NMM is EOL, as they are building new from the ground up. So glad Tannin took the job, he was kind of falling off with MO because he was so busy chasing paper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Can you force SLI to run with fallout 4 profile for Skyrim?


I tried several different ways, including adding the excutable to the FO4 profile and exporting the sli bits and sli settings to a custom profile for SE. Negative scaling and crashes are all I get. Nvidia doesn't have a profile for TESVSE yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## Skye12977

Recently got back into playing Elder scrolls: Skyrim, also started out playing the game modded for the first time.
The one problem I'm running into is finding a way to make Elder scrolls: Skyrim (non-legendary edition) look visually better, without the need 40 mods to do so.
I have the Legendary Edition as well, not sure how actually, I don't remember buying it, I only bought the entire game and expansions during a steam sale.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Recently got back into playing Elder scrolls: Skyrim, also started out playing the game modded for the first time.
> The one problem I'm running into is finding a way to make Elder scrolls: Skyrim (non-legendary edition) look visually better, without the need 40 mods to do so.
> I have the *Legendary Edition* as well, not sure how actually, I don't remember buying it, I only bought the entire game and expansions during a steam sale.


Do you mean Special Edition? If so, you got it free because you own the original Skyrim and its expansions.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Do you mean Special Edition? If so, you got it free because you own the original Skyrim and its expansions.


referred to as legendary edition on Amazon, my bad. Yes, Special Edition


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

legendary edition is Console. Didnt know Amazon was selling the PC version? Thought it was only for steam right now.
As SSE is 64bit with DX11 mods has to be ported or redone to work.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> legendary edition is Console. Didnt know Amazon was selling the PC version? Thought it was only for steam right now.
> As SSE is 64bit with DX11 mods has to be ported or redone to work.


Legendary Edition has been on sale for awhile.

Special edition is what's coming out for PS4 and XB1.


So Legendary is Original + DLC + optional graphics. Separated content?

Whereas the special edition actually includes the DLCs and the textures are pre-installed?


----------



## defhed

So can you guys tell me the best way to go about modding this game? I never modded the original release very extensively because I bought it on release and quit within a year... So I don't remember anything about mod managers and stuff...

But like, now that you can download and install mods directly in the game... my question is, are all the mods that are on Nexus in the in game mod screen? I started installing a few of them in game the first couple days but there wasn't very many available yet... Is it better to just browse mods on Nexus and install them manually, etc?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defhed*
> 
> So can you guys tell me the best way to go about modding this game? I never modded the original release very extensively because I bought it on release and quit within a year... So I don't remember anything about mod managers and stuff...
> 
> But like, now that you can download and install mods directly in the game... my question is, are all the mods that are on Nexus in the in game mod screen? I started installing a few of them in game the first couple days but there wasn't very many available yet... Is it better to just browse mods on Nexus and install them manually, etc?


Not all mods will show up on your in-game mod list. Typically the mod will state if it will or not (One example is SkyUI, of which I'd highly suggest).

Each mod on Nexus will state how to install for whichever option you choose. If a mod won't install via NexusModManager, manually download it then search for that file using the option in NMM.

Make sure after you add the mod to NMM you install and activate the mod, some mods will require you to go through actually few windows. There will be accepted green checkmark next to it when it's activated.

If you want to see if the mods are actually getting applied via the NexusModManager, I'd suggest downloading a follower and seeing if they appear in game or not. My suggestion for a follower would be "Recorder", she even scared me one time when I was sneaking around and a scripted noise from her went off, it was both funny and unexpected.


----------



## EddWar

I think all you already know but mods that only require copy and paste textures and meshes still working in SE


----------



## headd

Almost all texture mods working with SE.Only weather mods and enb + RLO/ELFX dont.
Few screenshots with moded special edition
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_30_1kasox.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_08us1k.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_0dpsrd.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_082sbz.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_11_01_09psru.png
https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_11_01_0ffst4.png


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> Almost all texture mods working with SE.Only weather mods and enb + RLO/ELFX dont.
> Few screenshots with moded special edition
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_30_1kasox.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_08us1k.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_0dpsrd.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_082sbz.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_11_01_09psru.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_11_01_0ffst4.png


which texture mods do you use?


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> Almost all texture mods working with SE.Only weather mods and enb + RLO/ELFX dont.
> Few screenshots with moded special edition
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_30_1kasox.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_08us1k.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_0dpsrd.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_10_31_082sbz.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_11_01_09psru.png
> https://abload.de/img/skyrimse_2016_11_01_0ffst4.png


Thanks for the photos with the gpu stats in them. I have a 780ti and the base game already takes up 2.3gb of my 3gb vram so I was curious about how high it can get with mods.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> Thanks for the photos with the gpu stats in them. I have a 780ti and the base game already takes up 2.3gb of my 3gb vram so I was curious about how high it can get with mods.


I'm guessing he's using a 1070 or 1080 and running 1440p?


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm guessing he's using a 1070 or 1080 and running 1440p?


That's what it looks like. I'm at 1080P so it won't be as much, but I'm sure I'd easily go over 3gb with the desire for all the texture mods.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> That's what it looks like. I'm at 1080P so it won't be as much, but I'm sure I'd easily go over 3gb with the desire for all the texture mods.


I'm still looking for mods / texture packs that make my game look visually better


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm still looking for mods / texture packs that make my game look visually better


There is quiet a few texture, weather mods out now. More will come along.
Have you looked through Nexus?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> There is quiet a few texture, weather mods out now. More will come along.
> Have you looked through Nexus?


Yes, I've a few but haven't seen the difference,
Or they just crash my game before I can load a save


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> which texture mods do you use?


Its combination more than 200 mods.But landscape textures are noble skyrim.Grass is verdant+Unique Flowers And Plants.And trees are enhanced vanilla trees mod.
For farmhouse i am using amidiaborn farmhouse + amidiaborn stonewall.
You also need install SMIM first.
For roads i using real roads.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Yes, I've a few but haven't seen the difference,
> Or they just crash my game before I can load a save


They should not crash, unless you have not correctly used the SE versions or there is a conflict as some mods do not work well together.
NMM 63.6 latest one and correct LOOT order is required.

Climates Of Tamriel or Vivid Weathers (testing both out)
Detailed 2k terrain
Enhanced Ore Veins
Enhanced Textures Detail UV
Fall Forest edition
Gecko's 4K Mountain
SMIM
SSE Texture Pack 2K
Verdant 2.2 SSE
These are what I am using right now, I know it is no where near what I had from OG, in time will surpass what OG can do.


----------



## Skye12977

This is basically what the game looks like for me
http://s1022.photobucket.com/user/skye12977/media/ScreenShot36_zpse2uaa2om.png.html
http://s1022.photobucket.com/user/skye12977/media/ScreenShot37_zpswir42yvx.png.html
http://s1022.photobucket.com/user/skye12977/media/ScreenShot38_zpslvfkchyr.png.html
http://s1022.photobucket.com/user/skye12977/media/ScreenShot39_zps3gvh7tbm.png.html
http://s1022.photobucket.com/user/skye12977/media/ScreenShot40_zpshjteghkk.png.html
e) forgot the images downscale


----------



## headd

You should use noble skyrim + SSE patch(also install SMIMM first and after that noble skyrim + noble skyrim smimm patch and after that SE patch).For grass use verdant+Unique Flowers And Plants.
Install it at this order and it should work:
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/659/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1 (2.3GB file and then 200MB SE patch)
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2296/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58091/?
Then amidiaborn farmhouse+stonewall(use 4k stonewall and 2k farms))
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49040/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/59091/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D59091&pUp=1
Then real roads(use loose file)
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55518/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D55518&pUp=1

For water use this
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2198/?

You can also use weather mod
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2187/?

Also add those lines to skyrim.ini in documents under grass
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=15
iMinGrassSize=70 -less value=denser grass so you can use 60 if you have performance.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Recently got back into playing Elder scrolls: Skyrim, also started out playing the game modded for the first time.
> The one problem I'm running into is finding a way to make Elder scrolls: Skyrim (non-legendary edition) look visually better, without the need 40 mods to do so.
> I have the Legendary Edition as well, not sure how actually, I don't remember buying it, I only bought the entire game and expansions during a steam sale.


Check out ENB
That alone will be an enormous difference in the graphics, look through screenshots and find a preset that you like and install it. I can't remember what preset I'm using but I tried a bunch of them. I also use Skyrim HD high res textures. That's all the mods I use and the game looks amazing compared to original. It'd probably be really good with just ENB as well though. I know there are mods for everything and I'm sure they do improve all these little aspects of the game but just like you I didn't want to have 40 mods.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> Check out ENB
> That alone will be an enormous difference in the graphics, look through screenshots and find a preset that you like and install it. I can't remember what preset I'm using but I tried a bunch of them. I also use Skyrim HD high res textures. That's all the mods I use and the game looks amazing compared to original. It'd probably be really good with just ENB as well though. I know there are mods for everything and I'm sure they do improve all these little aspects of the game but just like you I didn't want to have 40 mods.


I don't mind the mods, it's a matter of installing the mods and have them work.
I went through all the steps to do RealVision ENB, even following the guide, and it only resulted in not working.
If I know a combination will work I'll try it.


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> Thanks for the photos with the gpu stats in them. I have a 780ti and the base game already takes up 2.3gb of my 3gb vram so I was curious about how high it can get with mods.


haven't started messing with the SSE yet, but with my Legendary setup,...........
depends on the mods and if you increase the uGrids setting. I am usually running from 4 to 9 gb at various points in my game with uGrids at 9.
omg! uGrids.... yes I know the issues, but I am still on my same character for the last 4 years and have completed all the quests I care to, mostly just check out new houses, lands and quests anymore.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I played about and hour on SSE, saw around 3 silly bugs. Mostly animation type stuff.

The game sure gives my r9 290 a run though, set everything to Ultra and it gets around 40-50fps. VRAM was sitting at 3000+ MB which seems crazy to me lol. I think original Skyrim only used like 1500 MB at most. Hmm now come to think of it I last played Skyrim OG when I had a 1920 x 1200 monitor, this new test was on a 2560 x 1600.


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone happen to know of a way to go back to a fresh install of NMM and Skyrim?

I did a backup of a slight modded game:
Documents / Nexus Mod Manager
Documents / My Games / Skyrim
Steam Library / steamapps / common / skyrim

But I'm wondering if there is a way to just run a program to revert NMM and Skyrim back instead of deleting everything and doing a fresh install.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> Its combination more than 200 mods.But landscape textures are noble skyrim.Grass is verdant+Unique Flowers And Plants.And trees are enhanced vanilla trees mod.
> For farmhouse i am using amidiaborn farmhouse + amidiaborn stonewall.
> You also need install SMIM first.
> For roads i using real roads.


I will try this setup first.
"amidiaborn farmhouse + amidiaborn stonewall." I couldnt find though


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know of a way to go back to a fresh install of NMM and Skyrim?
> 
> I did a backup of a slight modded game:
> Documents / Nexus Mod Manager
> Documents / My Games / Skyrim
> Steam Library / steamapps / common / skyrim
> 
> But I'm wondering if there is a way to just run a program to revert NMM and Skyrim back instead of deleting everything and doing a fresh install.


Re-installing is the only sure way to start over unless you made a copy of your data folder and store it someplace else on your SSD so that when you want to start all over you just copy your original data fold in the place of your current modded folder.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Re-installing is the only sure way to start over unless you made a copy of your data folder and store it someplace else on your SSD so that when you want to start all over you just copy your original data fold in the place of your current modded folder.


Okay... I downloaded the mods headd suggested, downloaded modmanager thinking I could do load order through there but couldn't.
Downloaded loot and of the 50 active mods i have it only shows 14 total (including some cores like Skyrim.esm and update.esm)
When I get into the game, I can also tell that my other mods aren't there...
What happened?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

You have the correct version of loot? loot_0.9.2-144

As for loot not showing all the mods, you must have incorrectly installed or not using SSE version.
Some mods are not compatible with each other.
NMM 63.6 and majority of the mods require to have Unofficial Patch.

When you download the mods are they through NMM or manually?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> You have the correct version of loot? loot_0.9.2-144
> 
> As for loot not showing all the mods, you must have incorrectly installed or not using SSE version.
> Some mods are not compatible with each other.
> NMM 63.6 and majority of the mods require to have Unofficial Patch.
> 
> When you download the mods are they through NMM or manually?


Mainly from NMM some manually.
Loot-Version 0.9.2 (build 6b58f92)

installing Unofficial Patch now

just kinda weird to have the mods I was using before just suddenly stop working


----------



## ASO7

First ENB for the Special Edition:


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> You have the correct version of loot? loot_0.9.2-144
> 
> As for loot not showing all the mods, you must have incorrectly installed or not using SSE version.
> Some mods are not compatible with each other.
> NMM 63.6 and majority of the mods require to have Unofficial Patch.
> 
> When you download the mods are they through NMM or manually?


I'm going to revert back and make sure I have a baseline, then redo all of the mods.. lol


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I would restart from scratch.
If you do manually, make sure they are correctly done. As you might need to override some other mods.
This is the current version I am using loot_0.9.2-0-g6b58f92_dev.7z https://github.com/loot/loot/releases/tag/0.9.2


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I would restart from scratch.
> If you do manually, make sure they are correctly done. As you might need to override some other mods.
> This is the current version I am using loot_0.9.2-0-g6b58f92_dev.7z https://github.com/loot/loot/releases/tag/0.9.2


Done and done.
Restarted from scratch and got all the mods working properly (assumingly)
I'm curious about what settings I should be using as far as AA, FC or FXAA.
I got them all set to max, but with FXAA on I do see peaks of 100% GPU usage.

Any suggestions on a website that doesn't change the quality of a picture when you upload them?


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I will try this setup first.
> "amidiaborn farmhouse + amidiaborn stonewall." I couldnt find though


http://www.overclock.net/t/887299/official-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-information-and-discussion-thread/12800#post_25625120
Those are only basic mods.But game should look much better.

Add to that armor textures+ weapon textures (i use rustic clothing + amidiaborn book of silence)
I use 4k textures, but you can use 2k if you dont have 8Gb vram
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/69784/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D24909&pUp=1

so it should be: install in this order and always override all files.
SMIIM http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/659/?
Noble skyrim http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1
noble skyrim smim patch http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1
noble skyrim SSE patch http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1
verdant http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2296/?
Unique Flowers And Plants http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58091/?
amidiaborn farmhouse+stonewall(use 4k stonewall and 2k farms) http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49040/? and http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/59091/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D59091&pUp=1
Then real roads(use loose file) http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55518/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D55518&pUp=1
Rustic clothes http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/69784/?
Amidianorn book of silence(all main files+fixes) http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D24909&pUp=1
vivid weathers http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2187/?

then in skyrim.ini add this under grass:Lower value=more grass but cost performance(i am using 60 with 1070)
iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=15
iMinGrassSize=70

For trees use Enhanced Vanilla Trees or Skyrim Flora Overhaul SE.If you want use Skyrim Flora Overhaul SE install it before verdant and override all files with verdant.
I like enhanced vannila trees more
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/76086/?
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2154/?tab=3&selected_game=1704&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrimspecialedition%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fid%3D2154%26user%3D1%26gid%3D1704&pUp=1


----------



## Dunan

Went to run NMM to start skyrim and I'm getting a lovely brand new version or NMM that has zero setup instructions and seems to be confusing as hell because there's no notes pertaining to how to install it.

Anyone have any clue how to install this thing now? I don't even know what its asking because that isn't very clear either.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Went to run NMM to start skyrim and I'm getting a lovely brand new version or NMM that has zero setup instructions and seems to be confusing as hell because there's no notes pertaining to how to install it.
> 
> Anyone have any clue how to install this thing now? I don't even know what its asking because that isn't very clear either.


That looks simple enough to me...


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> That looks simple enough to me...


Sorry, but its not really. there's nothing laid out, zero direction on how this gets installed, at least that I can find. I haven't fired up skyrim in forever, if I knew there was going to be a weird install of NMM, I wouldn't have chosen to update it, I'd have left it alone.

mod directory---- no clue

install info? WHAT install info?

virtual install path? no clue, didn't know skyrim had a virtual install.

This in 180 degrees different than a normal install and shouldn't be this involved - the last NMM was nothing like this.

It would be pretty easy if there was an explanation on what paths it was wanting you to find for it.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Sorry, but its not really. there's nothing laid out, zero direction on how this gets installed, at least that I can find. I haven't fired up skyrim in forever, if I knew there was going to be a weird install of NMM, I wouldn't have chosen to update it, I'd have left it alone.
> 
> mod directory---- no clue *where mod files are stored*
> 
> install info? WHAT install info? *nmm program will go here*
> 
> virtual install path? *read the red...* no clue, didn't know skyrim had a virtual install.
> 
> This in 180 degrees different than a normal install and shouldn't be this involved - the last NMM was nothing like this.
> 
> It would be pretty easy if there was an explanation on what paths it was wanting you to find for it.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

It is very easy and simple to read what is being mentioned.


----------



## inedenimadam

my mod list is much shorter, and my .enb is much simplified, but I can finally turn uGrids to 11! Thank you Bethesda!


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> my mod list is much shorter, and my .enb is much simplified, but I can finally turn uGrids to 11! Thank you Bethesda!


I've played around with the uGrids in the past, imo, for typical great looks and safe scripting, 11 is the goal. Screenshots are better at 15 and everything above that really doesn't improve much for looks unless your taking the shots from the top of the mountains. Still. even though I have gone to 21, the improvement was minuscule and most of the time is hard to detect the change.
You may also find that if you start adding in exterior hd mods that it will become quite challenging to even get above 17.

Congrats on having a system and setup that allowed the great shots.


----------



## Valkayria

I'm hoping SKSE gets released for SE. SkyUI is a crucial mod for me, and I'm sure it is for all of you as well. This is a minor detail, but I'm glad they fixed the sound when looting bodies. Not everything sounds like a piece of fabric anymore.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I'm hoping SKSE gets released for SE. SkyUI is a crucial mod for me, and I'm sure it is for all of you as well. This is a minor detail, but I'm glad they fixed the sound when looting bodies. Not everything sounds like a piece of fabric anymore.


From what I understand, they are not even satisfied with progress on F4SE, so don't hold your breath..might be a while before they release something for SSE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangallosr*
> 
> Congrats on having a system and setup that allowed the great shots.


Its not that I have had a lacking system, its that I have always run a higher resolution than Skyrim's memory system was set to handle when coupled with a ton of texture mods, which GiveFirstBornToSheson=1 helped, but I was generally limited to 7-9 uGrids if I wanted to avoid eventual CTDs at cell transition. I am assuming that those block allocation issues are gone, because now I am running 4k and have turned uGrids up to 15 without issue. I stuck with 11 because I am unsure of the status of "SafeuGridsToLoad" and I didn't want to ruin my new game.

I also have not experienced a true CTD yet with SSE. Instead of crashing when loading a corrupt (missing masters) save, it gives a warning and kicks back to the menu.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I'm hoping SKSE gets released for SE. SkyUI is a crucial mod for me, and I'm sure it is for all of you as well. This is a minor detail, but I'm glad they fixed the sound when looting bodies. Not everything sounds like a piece of fabric anymore.


You can use SkyUi 2.2, you wont have search or newer features. But the proper menu. Also you can use QD Inventory.


----------



## Systemlord

Does anyone know why the selection of mods list for SSE are different between Nexus and Bethesda.net? I prefer to keep my mods a bit more organised using NMM, also anyone know if Ruins Cutter Improved works for SSE?

Thanks.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Does anyone know why the selection of mods list for SSE are different between Nexus and Bethesda.net? I prefer to keep my mods a bit more organised using NMM, also anyone know if Ruins Cutter Improved works for SSE?
> 
> Thanks.


Because allot of content creators are not happy with Bethesda's interactions with the mod community. Mostly a lack of any real moderation team, meaning that stolen mods are being posted and the actual creators not being credited, nor being allowed to control future direction of updating the mods...nobody at Bethesda appears to shive a git about the people creating mods. The animosity is very heavy right now. So you wont find allot of mods, or any that may be considered adult. NexusMods has been amazingly responsive over the years, and has laid out the welcome matt for content creators at their site. Stolen mods are usually taken down in a matter of minutes or hours, and you can actually get a response when you email the moderation team. So for that, you wont see as many content creators sharing with Bethesda.

As for Ruins Clutter Improved...it is a pretty straight texture/mesh replacer, so I am like 95% sure you can install it despite not being sent through the new CK.

The mod I am holding my breath waiting on is stable ugrids. I have bumped my ugrids and want to crank it up higher, but am worried about destroying a save file.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Does anyone know why the selection of mods list for SSE are different between Nexus and Bethesda.net? I prefer to keep my mods a bit more organised using NMM, also anyone know if Ruins Cutter Improved works for SSE?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Because allot of content creators are not happy with Bethesda's interactions with the mod community. Mostly a lack of any real moderation team, meaning that stolen mods are being posted and the actual creators not being credited, nor being allowed to control future direction of updating the mods...nobody at Bethesda appears to shive a git about the people creating mods. The animosity is very heavy right now. So you wont find allot of mods, or any that may be considered adult. NexusMods has been amazingly responsive over the years, and has laid out the welcome matt for content creators at their site. Stolen mods are usually taken down in a matter of minutes or hours, and you can actually get a response when you email the moderation team. So for that, you wont see as many content creators sharing with Bethesda.
> 
> As for Ruins Clutter Improved...it is a pretty straight texture/mesh replacer, so I am like 95% sure you can install it despite not being sent through the new CK.
> 
> The mod I am holding my breath waiting on is stable ugrids. I have bumped my ugrids and want to crank it up higher, but am worried about destroying a save file.
Click to expand...

About the stable uGrids mod... From the modding subreddit:
Quote:


> After this mod was released, the author was informed that a memory allocation issue inside the mods code was causing problems with memory allocation, and issue that was rediscovered recently. This was revealed to be an issue where the mod is calling the wrong memory functions which eventually results in memory corruption. Memory corruption is an issue that is considered very high risk however the effects are not well known for Skyrim due to the fact that this is an issue that originates from proper software code and is not Skyrim specific. Potential effects based on the way that this issue can affect other programs are poor performance, various glitches to systems within Skyrim's engine and even crash to desktops. Overall this should be considered a high risk to the games overall stability.
> There is no direct replacement for this mod. People looking for better long distance appearance in their game should not touch uGrids settings in their ini files due to overall stability concerns anyway. The recommended solution for this is to use DynDOLOD instead.


In other words, this is not a mod you should be using, and I don't think SE needs it anyway.

DynDOLOD worked great for me, though IDK if it works in SE.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> In other words, this is not a mod you should be using, and I don't think SE needs it anyway.
> 
> DynDOLOD worked great for me, though IDK if it works in SE.


Thanks for the heads up. DynDOLOD is still a few days away it seems

From Sheson:
Quote:


> Decoded all the large reference data in the plugins and verified how it works and how to create additional data. It is currently limited to ESM plugins only and breaks in regards to existing static LOD (texture flicker) for the cell as soon as an esp overwrites a large reference. A patcher can deal with all that, however in conjunction with current CK which can not create this data and other issue we consider this to be a bug that should be fixed first. We will see how that goes.
> 
> In the meantime, static + tree LOD generation is almost complete for first beta tests within a few days. Watch this space for updates


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> You should use noble skyrim + SSE patch(also install SMIMM first and after that noble skyrim + noble skyrim smimm patch and after that SE patch).For grass use verdant+Unique Flowers And Plants.
> Install it at this order and it should work:
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/659/?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1 (2.3GB file and then 200MB SE patch)
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2296/?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58091/?
> Then amidiaborn farmhouse+stonewall(use 4k stonewall and 2k farms))
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49040/?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/59091/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D59091&pUp=1
> Then real roads(use loose file)
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55518/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D55518&pUp=1
> 
> For water use this
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2198/?
> 
> You can also use weather mod
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2187/?
> 
> Also add those lines to skyrim.ini in documents under grass
> iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=15
> iMinGrassSize=70 -less value=denser grass so you can use 60 if you have performance.


I can't really use other armor changes/improvements as I am/was using CBBE.
I'm going to try out UNB and see how well the character models are, but I'm going to do another fresh install to get rid of any of the CBBE files.
I have all of the other files manually downloaded so I don't have to download them for a 3rd time.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


Unfortunately there is nothing in red in my screenshot but there is in the next poster's screenshot. I'm assuming the mod folder would be the data folder under the skyrim install.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> It is very easy and simple to read what is being mentioned.


I think I got it sorted out but aren't quite sure. Its now going thru the process of uninstalling and re-installing all of the mods. I'm praying this works, it took 3 days to get everything installed last time, to test and make it stable.


----------



## Skye12977

Hm. I did a 100% fresh install and installed the mods
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/887299/official-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-information-and-discussion-thread/12800#post_25625120
> Those are only basic mods.But game should look much better.
> 
> Add to that armor textures+ weapon textures (i use rustic clothing + amidiaborn book of silence)
> I use 4k textures, but you can use 2k if you dont have 8Gb vram
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/69784/?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D24909&pUp=1
> 
> so it should be: install in this order and always override all files.
> SMIIM http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/659/?
> Noble skyrim http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> noble skyrim smim patch http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> noble skyrim SSE patch http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/45807/?tab=1&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmoddescription%2F%3Fid%3D45807%26preview%3D&pUp=1
> verdant http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2296/?
> Unique Flowers And Plants http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58091/?
> amidiaborn farmhouse+stonewall(use 4k stonewall and 2k farms) http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/49040/? and http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/59091/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D59091&pUp=1
> Then real roads(use loose file) http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/55518/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D55518&pUp=1
> Rustic clothes http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/69784/?
> Amidianorn book of silence(all main files+fixes) http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/24909/?tab=2&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrim%2Fajax%2Fmodfiles%2F%3Fid%3D24909&pUp=1
> vivid weathers http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2187/?
> 
> then in skyrim.ini add this under grass:Lower value=more grass but cost performance(i am using 60 with 1070)
> iMaxGrassTypesPerTexure=15
> iMinGrassSize=70
> 
> For trees use Enhanced Vanilla Trees or Skyrim Flora Overhaul SE.If you want use Skyrim Flora Overhaul SE install it before verdant and override all files with verdant.
> I like enhanced vannila trees more
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/76086/?
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/2154/?tab=3&selected_game=1704&navtag=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nexusmods.com%2Fskyrimspecialedition%2Fajax%2Fmodimages%2F%3Fid%3D2154%26user%3D1%26gid%3D1704&pUp=1


and I'm getting not able to load after the skyrim menu where you can choose your res.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Unfortunately there is nothing in red in my screenshot but there is in the next poster's screenshot. I'm assuming the mod folder would be the data folder under the skyrim install.
> I think I got it sorted out but aren't quite sure. Its now going thru the process of uninstalling and re-installing all of the mods. I'm praying this works, it took 3 days to get everything installed last time, to test and make it stable.


Well I went thru the process here of letting NMM do all the updating and it looks like I might need to do it all over again with a fresh install. I have some texture issues that I have no clue what mod handles them (see the mountains) I know the problem with the follower, I can fix that. Plus I finally got around to creating a pretty character and now I have to ax her. Shame. Wish me luck, it'll be a while before I get this back up









If anyone has a clue about the mountain textures offhand, your input would be greatly appreciated. So far everything else seems to be fine, just these 2 issues but if I can't get the textures fixed on the mountain, I'll have to scrap it all and restart.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Conflict or using non SSE mods.
Some mods you have to install in certain order or overwrite.

Updating with NMM is not good right now, as some of the file ID is incorrect, and will download the wrong mods.
It is best to start over and manually add them and install to NMM.


----------



## Skye12977

Hm. Not sure if the newest nVidia drivers contributed to my HDDs demise or if it was just its time to go.

My main drive is/was a 1tb western digital blue bought back in Dec of 2013 and haven't had any problems out of it.
I only use this drive for my OS, drivers, programs... etc. All my games, files...etc are on a 4tb HDD

I installed the newest nVidia drivers about a week ago and I kept seeing problems with videos on youtube and twitch *only*, so I finally decided to use DDU and do a fresh install of the new drivers again yesterday.... and things seemed to get worse.

I then used DDU again and downloaded and used the previous drivers from nVidia.
GPU usage was 70%+ for unmodded skyrim and 100% unplayable (unstable FPS and I'm only in Whiterun)
started to hear choppiness in the audio
honestly felt like things were slowing down
I used Crystal Disk Info and it shows my 1tb HDD is going bad..

Now I have a 250gb SSD I can use for my boot drive, no problem, but I can't access my 4tb files without running into some type of problem where windows just seems to stop/freeze after accessing the 4tb, the 4tb doesn't show problems via Crystal Disk Info


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Hm. Not sure if the newest nVidia drivers contributed to my HDDs demise or if it was just its time to go.
> 
> My main drive is/was a 1tb western digital blue bought back in Dec of 2013 and haven't had any problems out of it.
> I only use this drive for my OS, drivers, programs... etc. All my games, files...etc are on a 4tb HDD
> 
> I installed the newest nVidia drivers about a week ago and I kept seeing problems with videos on youtube and twitch *only*, so I finally decided to use DDU and do a fresh install of the new drivers again yesterday.... and things seemed to get worse.
> 
> I then used DDU again and downloaded and used the previous drivers from nVidia.
> GPU usage was 70%+ for unmodded skyrim and 100% unplayable (unstable FPS and I'm only in Whiterun)
> started to hear choppiness in the audio
> honestly felt like things were slowing down
> I used Crystal Disk Info and it shows my 1tb HDD is going bad..
> 
> Now I have a 250gb SSD I can use for my boot drive, no problem, but I can't access my 4tb files without running into some type of problem where windows just seems to stop/freeze after accessing the 4tb, the 4tb doesn't show problems via Crystal Disk Info


Have to make sure in the bios your are set to ACHI mode and the 4TB is set to GPT.
Check cables is not loose.

Did you clone your 1tb to 250gb ssd or did you do a new install?
Are there installs on 4TB shared with 1TB?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Have to make sure in the bios your are set to ACHI mode and the 4TB is set to GPT.
> Check cables is not loose.
> 
> Did you clone your 1tb to 250gb ssd or did you do a new install?
> Are there installs on 4TB shared with 1TB?


Every time I would try to defrag the third Storage drive, it would stop at 50%. ( Read below by what I mean about third drive )
It was stuck on a video folder full of ~500gb, so I just deleted all of those videos.
I was hoping it was just the video(s) it was getting stuck on.... nope. Still stopped at 50%
Every time I tried to defrag the second Games drive, it would stop at 50% ( Read below by what I mean about second drive )

I'd attempt to take files off the drive (not something the defragmentation would get stuck on) and it would start to take files off then progressively plummet to 0mb/s.

1. yes
2. I did indeed make sure, even replugged the sata data/power

3. Already did a fresh install on the SSD
4. The OS was installed only only the 1tb. all other drives unplugged
The OS, random drivers, most programs and random drivers are on the 1tb. Only 78 gb are being used on the 1tb.
Steam games, recorded Videos, Pictures, Movies, NMM, Loot..... etc are on the 4tb of which is split into 3 drives.
-First drive is 50gb named College Work for college work.
-Second drive is 500gb named Games for Steam library, mods, NMM, Loot... etc.
-Third drive is the remaining amount of the drive named Storage for pictures, movies, recorded videos and older files

I sadly went ahead and deleted the drives, and put them back into one single drive and It's doing a more in depth format of the entire drive now.
I'm then going to defragment the drive and just make 3 main folders (College Work, Games and Storage).
Really didn't want to do this, but the files weren't all that important

*I've been referring to the large storage drive as 4tb rather than correcting myself as it's actually a 5tb.


Not sure how long it's going to take.

I'm still able to use the 1tb drive, of which it feels like it's not got as many problems sense I've deleted the files on the *4tb.
Can't open Crystal Disk Info right now, I assume it's because I'm formatting the *4tb. ( I was going to show the condition of the 1tb )

Bought Dec 10 2013 (I think it was this drive, as it's my past western digital 1tb purchase from Amazon)
So roughly 35 months old
1,775 power on counts
14,917 power on hours / 621 1/2 days / 1.7 years


----------



## DIYDeath

Wait...you're defragging an SSD? Do you do that often? Because that really, really kills SSDs fast.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Wait...you're defragging an SSD? Do you do that often? Because that really, really kills SSDs fast.


I did not and will not ever defrag and SSD


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I did not and will not ever defrag and SSD


Whew, okay. That would have explained why your drive failed.

Do you know what the health is on your drive? you can check in disk management.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Conflict or using non SSE mods.
> Some mods you have to install in certain order or overwrite.
> 
> Updating with NMM is not good right now, as some of the file ID is incorrect, and will download the wrong mods.
> It is best to start over and manually add them and install to NMM.


I'm not using SSE, I think maybe i'm the only one on the planet still







I downloaded any mods that were updated since I last modded (2yrs ago) so soon I'll be axing my install and starting fresh. ugh it's a long play through.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Whew, okay. That would have explained why your drive failed.
> 
> Do you know what the health is on your drive? you can check in disk management.


I replaced all the sata data cables going to the drives
moved the SSD to a different sata power cable (Would've done them all, but the sata power cable powers my h100i and would require me to stretch the cable beyond safe)

I removed my GPU.

So I went into my bios and just set it to UEFI defaults, first time booting into windows took well over 30 seconds
I restarted it and it came up under 10.
Did a crystal disk mark (the top one on each picture)

Shutdown my PC
Did a crystal disk mark (the bottom one on each picture)

More for curiosity, not really thinking there'd be a difference
e) and there wasn't

Samsung 840 EVO

Western Digital 1tb Blue 7200rpm

Western Digital 5tb Blue 5700rpm


----------



## inedenimadam

anybody try the besta 1.2? wondering if it borks stuff.


----------



## Dunan

Remodding - Anyone know if I should go for the 4k textures instead of the 2k?

I have a 6GB 980Ti, will my performance take a huge hit? Rig in the sig.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Remodding - Anyone know if I should go for the 4k textures instead of the 2k?
> 
> I have a 6GB 980Ti, will my performance take a huge hit? Rig in the sig.


What mods?


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> What mods?


About 130, I dont have a list, unless there's a way to export it somehow. Mostly texture and armor mods, HD effects and followers. I remember now there's a 32bit 4GB ram cap due to me not having the SSE.

2K it is


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> About 130, I dont have a list, unless there's a way to export it somehow. Mostly texture and armor mods, HD effects and followers. I remember now there's a 32bit 4GB ram cap due to me not having the SSE.
> 
> 2K it is


Unless you run win7 then you don't have the vram bug. Stinking lazy M$ can't even fix 4 year old bugs. -.-


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> Unless you run win7 then you don't have the vram bug. Stinking lazy M$ can't even fix 4 year old bugs. -.-


I'm still running win7


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I'm still running win7


then with ENB you shouldn't have to worry about the 4gb limitation, that only applies if you're not using an ENB(oost) and have Win8 or higher. As long as your GPU can handle it, you can throw on as many 4k textures as you want.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> then with ENB you shouldn't have to worry about the 4gb limitation, that only applies if you're not using an ENB(oost) and have Win8 or higher. As long as your GPU can handle it, you can throw on as many 4k textures as you want.


Ah ok, I wasn't sure how hard 4GB textures will hit my card. 6GB 980Ti, so I should be ok right?


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ah ok, I wasn't sure how hard 4GB textures will hit my card. 6GB 980Ti, so I should be ok right?


Yeah you should be fine. Just don't go overboard and 4k the crap out of everything, like you can get away with 2k for trees and such but use 4k for skins, etc. The 980 will have the horsepower to drive it as long as you don't go past your vram+ram -1024.


----------



## EddWar

Seems that I have the same issue in SS that I had in the original version, Dragons don't land neither attack. And I have even less mods in the SS.

Is so frustrating.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Seems that I have the same issue in SS that I had in the original version, Dragons don't land neither attack. And I have even less mods in the SS.
> 
> Is so frustrating.


Have you tried pulling out a bow? I think that part of the AI for dragons is NOT to land if you are using melee weapons.


----------



## EddWar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Seems that I have the same issue in SS that I had in the original version, Dragons don't land neither attack. And I have even less mods in the SS.
> 
> Is so frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried pulling out a bow? I think that part of the AI for dragons is NOT to land if you are using melee weapons.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm mostly an archer, even if I'm using destruction spells, they don't land.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Seems that I have the same issue in SS that I had in the original version, Dragons don't land neither attack. And I have even less mods in the SS.
> 
> Is so frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried pulling out a bow? I think that part of the AI for dragons is NOT to land if you are using melee weapons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm mostly an archer, even if I'm using destruction spells, they don't land.
Click to expand...

You've got VSync on right? Any papyrus ini tweaks?

I used to run Skyrim with it off, but looking back I believe it was the root of all sorts of weird issues tied to those things.


----------



## EddWar

Yes, I have Vsync enabled.


----------



## inedenimadam

It's SNOWING!


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It's SNOWING!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Look good, the lighting is inaccurate. The fire brazier lighting is way off, there is spots where light should not be.

White run at Midnight and 1pm.


----------



## iARDAs

What is the best way to limit the game's FPS to 60?

I am already limiting my FPS to 146 through MSI Afterburner for all games, and I dont want to change it specifically everytime I play Skyrim.

Any other method?


----------



## KSIMP88

Set a profile in your graphics card settings


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What is the best way to limit the game's FPS to 60?
> 
> I am already limiting my FPS to 146 through MSI Afterburner for all games, and I dont want to change it specifically everytime I play Skyrim.
> 
> Any other method?


Actually, the only way to stop all the glitchiness is to use Skyrim's VSync (iPresentInterval=1 in Skyrim.ini)

You probably have to change your refresh rate to 60 (or 120 for double vsync) before starting Skyrim.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What is the best way to limit the game's FPS to 60?
> 
> I am already limiting my FPS to 146 through MSI Afterburner for all games, and I dont want to change it specifically everytime I play Skyrim.
> 
> Any other method?


I use .enb vsync function. just make sure these lines in your enblocal.ini looks like this.

[ENGINE]
ForceVSync=true
VSyncSkipNumFrames=0

Edit to add: There is also a frame limiter (also in enblocal.ini) if you are using a high refresh rate monitor.

[LIMITER]
EnableFPSLimit=false
FPSLimit=59.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Look good, the lighting is inaccurate. The fire brazier lighting is way off, there is spots where light should not be.


I have some mods installed (with cell edits) that need patches for RLO, so I don't have it installed at the moment. Basically I have vanilla lighting.

Bah, I went ahead and installed it... Much better...I will check where the biggest cell edits are and see if there is anything funky...mostly worried about breezehome. Got to tweak my .enb a bit, I don't like squinting at night.

1PM

Midnight


And this is the issue I have with lighting mods in general, which is why I stuck with bad vanilla. Pop-in really kills it for me. This is a pretty insignifigant camera movement, like maybe 10 degrees vertical FOV or less


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What is the best way to limit the game's FPS to 60?
> 
> I am already limiting my FPS to 146 through MSI Afterburner for all games, and I dont want to change it specifically everytime I play Skyrim.
> 
> Any other method?
> 
> 
> 
> I use .enb vsync function. just make sure these lines in your enblocal.ini looks like this.
> 
> [ENGINE]
> ForceVSync=true
> VSyncSkipNumFrames=0
> 
> Edit to add: There is also a frame limiter (also in enblocal.ini) if you are using a high refresh rate monitor.
> 
> [LIMITER]
> EnableFPSLimit=false
> FPSLimit=59.0
Click to expand...

Last I heard/tried, ENB's frame limiter was kind of funky. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I see the magic light, as it has always been a problem even in OG.
Better Magic Lights http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/4009/?

I use Vivid Weathers currently for my lighting with custom reshade.
Still more needs to be done.

The fire brazier does look better now. From the textures looks like you use Noble


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I see the magic light, as it has always been a problem even in OG.
> Better Magic Lights http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/4009/?
> 
> I use Vivid Weathers currently for my lighting with custom reshade.
> Still more needs to be done.
> 
> The fire brazier does look better now. From the textures looks like you use Noble


I am using vivid weathers as well, CoT works best with RLO, but I just removed the weather esp and have not run into any issues yet. RLO can be so dark, and its hard to balance enb night/day without whitewashing everything.

Edit to avoid a double post, looks like the thread is dead.

I wouldn't think that tree size would make such a big difference in Skyrim, but it does. works with aspen and SFO.
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrimspecialedition/mods/5281/?


----------



## inedenimadam

Is it just me, or does it suck just how much Skyrim is still single threaded...seriously. 12 useable threads, and 11 sit idle or damn near it, while one thread stays 90%...

Might as well just throw the 980s in my 5.0 3570k rig.


----------



## Alastair

Hey guys. I've never posted in here before. But I am keen to. I've always enjoyed skyrim, playing base game and expansions. Never actually finished the game. But still love it regardless. I wanna start playing the game. But this time I want to do some mods. Mostly graphics mods to make the game look prettier. But also I heard there is a mod that can make your leveling up slower. I feel that you burn through the early levels pretty quick and want to slow that down a bit.

So what mods do you guys recommend? Anything else recommended on top of the graphics and game play mods like the ones I want above? I still just wanna play the base game.

I have the OG game and the Special Edition. Which is better?

I'm gonna give the modding guide a read through and maybe post this there too.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Hey guys. I've never posted in here before. But I am keen to. I've always enjoyed skyrim, playing base game and expansions. Never actually finished the game. But still love it regardless. I wanna start playing the game. But this time I want to do some mods. Mostly graphics mods to make the game look prettier. But also I heard there is a mod that can make your leveling up slower. I feel that you burn through the early levels pretty quick and want to slow that down a bit.
> 
> So what mods do you guys recommend? Anything else recommended on top of the graphics and game play mods like the ones I want above? I still just wanna play the base game.
> 
> I have the OG game and the Special Edition. Which is better?
> 
> I'm gonna give the modding guide a read through and maybe post this there too.


Special Edition is better because the base game has some restrictions removed, and modding is less dangerous to the stability of the game. However, not all of the good mods have been moved over yet...sooo


----------



## MaximilianPs

... so, SE still better, at least 'cause the rain in a real particles rain and didn't pass through objects


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianPs*
> 
> ... so, SE still better, at least 'cause the rain in a real particles rain and didn't pass through objects


Depends. SE is more stable and can use more than 4gb of ram, ENB or otherwise.
OG Skyrim has SKSE-based mods though...and that's basically all the good mods ever made.

For now I'd say OG Skyrim is subjectively better but once SKSE for SE is done then that'll change as soon as mod authors start porting their work.

Also...ENB presets generally look better for OG Skyrim, they're way more robust in terms of features (and obviously performance heavy too).


----------



## MaximilianPs

If they will release it .... 'cause I start having some doubt about SKSE64


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianPs*
> 
> If they will release it .... 'cause I start having some doubt about SKSE64


Whoa, they still haven't released it?

I haven't been keeping up with Skyrim, but I thought it was "coming along well" many months ago...

Usually when this happens, it means the devs have lost interest/are too busy IRL, but still feel like they have a commitment. So the development just plots along indefinitely with very little communication until one if three things happen:

A: Another dev picks up the baton

B: The community fades away and loses interest.

C: The modders announce a "hiatus" and usually never resume.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaximilianPs*
> 
> If they will release it .... 'cause I start having some doubt about SKSE64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaximilianPs*
> 
> If they will release it .... 'cause I start having some doubt about SKSE64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, they still haven't released it?
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with Skyrim, but I thought it was "coming along well" many months ago...
> 
> Usually when this happens, it means the devs have lost interest/are too busy IRL, but still feel like they have a commitment. So the development just plots along indefinitely with very little communication until one if three things happen:
> 
> A: Another dev picks up the baton
> 
> B: The community fades away and loses interest.
> 
> C: The modders announce a "hiatus" and usually never resume.
Click to expand...

Last word I have seen from the devs was from over a month ago. I dont know if we will see it, but it sounds like he has most of the work done.
Quote:


> ianpatt, on 31 Mar 2017 - 12:54 PM, said:
> Sorry, this isn't intended to be an April Fools joke or something like that.
> 
> I don't really have any good news. A large amount of the core code (papyrus support, scaleform support, etc) is ready, but the layout of most of the game data classes still needs to be verified as unchanged from the 32-bit version.
> 
> I haven't had any time to work on this for the past few months due to work, and I assume the same is true for Stephen. Making time estimates for full-time professional engineering projects is very hard, and this is far from that.
> 
> Again, sorry for getting people's hopes up.


Edit to avoid a double post:

Oversized follower in an iron bikini because *mods+console*


And dynalod is working in SSE


----------



## MonarchX

Bah! I decided to play some Skyrim Special Edition and I cannot believe that the new engine has identical limitations when it comes to light sources. As you know, the original Skyrim could only utilize a set number of light sources and when using mods, such as Realistic Lighting Overhaul, you can notice light source effects vanishing at when looking at something at different angles. The same exact thing happens in Skyrim Special Edition... Is there really no way around it? Skyrim Special Edition uses the same engine as Fallout 4 and yet I've never experienced the same lighting issues in Fallout 4...


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Bah! I decided to play some Skyrim Special Edition and I cannot believe that the new engine has identical limitations when it comes to light sources. As you know, the original Skyrim could only utilize a set number of light sources and when using mods, such as Realistic Lighting Overhaul, you can notice light source effects vanishing at when looking at something at different angles. The same exact thing happens in Skyrim Special Edition... Is there really no way around it? Skyrim Special Edition uses the same engine as Fallout 4 and yet I've never experienced the same lighting issues in Fallout 4...


The only mod i've seen that "circumvents" that, is JIT, Just in time lighting
http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10361/?

basically, it tracks the players movement and anticipates where you be, so that it can disable the dynamic light source in one area, and activate one in your near proximity.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boinz*
> 
> The only mod i've seen that "circumvents" that, is JIT, Just in time lighting
> http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/10361/?
> 
> basically, it tracks the players movement and anticipates where you be, so that it can disable the dynamic light source in one area, and activate one in your near proximity.


Nice! If only it worked with Realistic Lighting Overhaul...


----------



## Jayombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Nice! If only it worked with Realistic Lighting Overhaul...


I could swear that there was a way to over ride the limitation and that most lighting mods now incorporated it ?


----------



## fleetfeather

Is Skyrim Special Edition known to have issues with PC shutdowns?

My sig rig immediately hard resets during the level 1 loading bar when I try to start a game. The hard reset happens regardless of running the system overclocked or stock. My system does not shutdown when simultaneously running Furmark + AIDA64 stress tests (at either overclocked or stock).


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Is Skyrim Special Edition known to have issues with PC shutdowns?
> 
> My sig rig immediately hard resets during the level 1 loading bar when I try to start a game. The hard reset happens regardless of running the system overclocked or stock. My system does not shutdown when simultaneously running Furmark + AIDA64 stress tests (at either overclocked or stock).


Take a look at the crash report. I have had issues with various games over the years causing hard resets, but in my experience hard resets are hardware/overclock related.

Aida is a crap CPU stress test, and Furmark is a crap GPU test.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Take a look at the crash report. I have had issues with various games over the years causing hard resets, but in my experience hard resets are hardware/overclock related.
> 
> Aida is a crap CPU stress test, and Furmark is a crap GPU test.


No crash report for a hard reboot unfortunately, but the issue has now been resolved - swapped the PSU out and all is well.

I wasn't really using AIDA and Furmark for stress testing, but more-so just trying to get the power draw up as high as possible


----------

